# Especulacion con ALTCOINS



## Alxemi (8 Ago 2016)

Abro este hilo para charlar y compartir movimientos especulativos en ALTCoins (Criptomonedas diferentes al Bitcoin).

Pondre mis analisis y comentaré posibles movimientos, esperando que otros hagan lo propio 

Importante señalar que no soy experto en nada y mucho menos en trading, si alguien pierde pasta siguiendo mis movimientos no asumo responsabilidades... El mundo cripto es virulento, volatil y muy cabrón, estomagos sensibles por favor circulen al hilo del ibex35...

El hilo hablará de todas las ALTs, incluidas las que tienen hilo propio, que creo que por ahora solo tiene ETC:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/801138-monsterspeculacion-eth-vs-etc.html





---------- Post added 08-ago-2016 at 01:35 ----------

Comenzamos con algunos apuntes, ojo a DOGECOIN, tiende a explotar cada cierto tiempo y toca PUMP en el corto plazo:

Dogecoin about to go 3-4x - DOGEBTC TradingView

Por supuesto que haya ocurrido hasta ahora no significa que vaya a volver a ocurrir pero lo cierto es que el mercado parece estar respondiendo a la prediccion y ha comenzado la subida como un reloj, por ahora un 15%, de 40 a 47 satos por DOGE y con un volumen creciente. Está saliendo ademas mucho capital de ETC y otras coins con la subida del BTC y otros temas y esas situaciones suelen ser buen caldo de cultivo para pumps rapidos.

Yo me he salido de MAID, que pienso está corrigiendo un pump y he entrado en DOGE con la orden de venta ya puesta en 95 satos, aunque lo mismo me entra en canguis y si se pone a subir pongo ordenes de venta escalonadas. DOGE no es un valor que quiera conservar para nada y solo me interesa el PUMP.

Los picos de los anteriores pumps han sido estos (valores aproximados):


sept 2014 doge 117 btc 475$

jun 2015 doge 97 btc 220$

feb 2016 doge 133 btc 374$

Agosto 2016 doge ??? btc 593$


Mas cositas, LISK se desangra y creo que está cerca del suelo. Me parece una entrada interesante, tanto a corto, para poner una orden de de venta del 2X o 3X y olvidarse, porque su pump llegará seguro, aunque tarde un año, como a largo, por el futuro del proyecto.

Eso os comento, veremos como se desarrolla el asunto, saludetes a todos, 8:


----------



## ertitoagus (8 Ago 2016)

Me apunto a este hilo compañero.

Muy interesante tu opinión sobre esas altcoins.

Yo este finde me he apalancado un poco en BTC viendo que subía, pero creo que es hora de mover unos satoshis en algunas de estas criptos en el corto plazo...

Parece en lo que llevamos de mañana que está resucitando ETC (de 3.5 mBTC a casi 4 mBTC ahora mismo)


En lo personal, tengo "apalancados" unos satoshis en ETH (entré en 18.2) y tengo puesta la salida en 19, pero no termina de pasar de los 18.6 y no se si sacarlo de una vez y dedicarme a otra cosa...


----------



## BudSpencer (8 Ago 2016)

Para hacer negocio en el maremágnum de "altcoins" hay que estar muy al pie de la noticia. El ejemplo más reciente: Einstenium. Todavía hoy no sé a qué viene una revalorización de un 200% :: Bien es cierto que no me he molestado en investigarlo.

Hoy veo que es Cryptonite la "altcoin" de moda.


----------



## ertitoagus (8 Ago 2016)

un poco por lo que leo por poloniex, al parecer hay mucho "bot" que en cuanto una ballena mueve sus hilos reaccionan brutalmente en esas altcoins dandose esos x2 , x3 y x4 que casi a diario se ven en alguna moneda.

Pero claro, luego vienen las correcciones a casi el mismo ritmo...

Hay que ser muy ninja para entrar y salir en el momento adecuado sin que te pille el bajadón.


----------



## Alxemi (8 Ago 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Para hacer negocio en el maremágnum de "altcoins" hay que estar muy al pie de la noticia. El ejemplo más reciente: Einstenium. Todavía hoy no sé a qué viene una revalorización de un 200% :: Bien es cierto que no me he molestado en investigarlo.
> 
> Hoy veo que es Cryptonite la "altcoin" de moda.



Muchas veces son pumps&dumps organizados por twitter u otro canal. El problema de entrar ahí es que los volumenes son una mierda y te puedes quedar pillado... cuando es debido a noticias o cambios el volumen suele sr mayor, como ha ocurrido por ejemplo con nem o nxt hace unas semanas,

ETC parece estar consolidando su suelo en 350 y puede volver a pegar una subida en plan tercera ola pero es tan nueva y está tan influenciada por política y noticias que puede pasar cualquier cosa,

DOGE corrige un poco pero sigue su tendencia alcista, puede perfectamente estar calentando motores para el pump serio, yo sigo apostando por el, sobre todo viendo su volumen, mientras haya volumen hay chow.


----------



## BudSpencer (8 Ago 2016)

ertitoagus dijo:


> un poco por lo que leo por poloniex, *al parecer hay mucho "bot" que en cuanto una ballena mueve sus hilos reaccionan brutalmente* en esas altcoins dándose esos x2 , x3 y x4 que casi a diario se ven en alguna moneda.
> 
> Pero claro, luego vienen las correcciones a casi el mismo ritmo...
> 
> Hay que ser muy ninja para entrar y salir en el momento adecuado sin que te pille el bajadón.



Probablemente sean bots, explica perfectamente esos movimientos brutales que no parecen tener ningún sentido.

Me he planteado crear un bot para Poloniex. Andar pendiente de cotizaciones me cansa bastante y considero que hay muchas probabilidades de que palme pasta. El problema es que no tengo ni idea de "trading" y ahora mismo no me sobra el tiempo como para ponerme a empollar "análisis de gráficos con velas japonesas". Sin una base sólida y un bot poco inteligente no creo que haya demasiadas posibilidades de éxito. De momento dejo el proyecto aplazado.

También sería muy interesante realizar un análisis estadístico con las órdenes de compra y de venta. Se podría crear una base de datos que registre todas las operaciones y a partir de ahí identificar patrones, principalmente los realizados por los "ballenatos". Este proyecto sí podría realizarlo en un plazo de tiempo corto. Quizás me ponga con ello ienso:


----------



## ertitoagus (8 Ago 2016)

Por lo que estoy leyendo en poloniex dentro de 5 Dias se va a anunciar un acuerdo entre FCT y un par de grandes compañias chinas. Parece que se espera un pump majo y se ha empezado a mover la coin para arriba.


----------



## Alxemi (8 Ago 2016)

FCT es otra que me gusta, la compre hace tiempo y está comportandose muy bien, subiendo tranquila y sin que le afecten mucho las movidas en btc etc u otras.. 

Desde móvil


----------



## paketazo (8 Ago 2016)

Suerte con el hilo. Principalmente entender que aquí hay dos opciones para intentar obtener buen rendimiento.

1º Estrategia y paciencia
2º Subirse al carro en cuanto explota una

En ambos casos el riesgo es muy grande.

Yo he tenido la fortuna de subirme en dos cohetes, pero solo por paciencia, y gráficas (FCT y EGC), la última por poner un ejemplo, de 1 BTC cuando valía 280€ he sacado 13BTC, justo vendido ayer (y sigue subiendo, pero bueno, me conformo)

Cuando entréis en una cripto, recomiendo sobre todo no mirar directamente el precio, y si el market cap, también interesa ver el número de monedas libres, así como si ha tenido preminado antes de ser lanzada.

Otra cosa a tener en cuenta es la comunidad que hay tras ella, foros, twitter, webs...no es lo mismo que una moneda tenga 20 seguidores en twitter a que tenga 300. De todos modos, no os fieis de campañas agresivas de marketing en los lanzamientos, pues tratan generalmente de vender el burro cojo en muchos casos.

Ahora mismo tengo una pequeña entrada en SOIL, poco float, y el Dev esta de nuevo encauzando las cosas tras la bifurcación de Ethereum, pues se basa en contratos inteligentes como esta. Además están de "moda" las monedas teóricamente "verdes" Solarcoin, EGC, y quizá...quien sabe en un tiempo SOIL

Mucha suerte, y sobre todo entrad con poco que perder, y mucho que ganar.

Un saludo.


----------



## Alxemi (8 Ago 2016)

En FCT ahora mismo me da un poco de miedo entrar, no la voy a tocar, sobre todo porque tengo posiciones antiguas, 
Doge no se acaba de animar, es posible que data subida de FCT le haya quitado volumen, habrá que esperar. 

Desde móvil


----------



## Alxemi (8 Ago 2016)

Al loro el pump de XCN, si alguien tiene huevos...


----------



## paketazo (8 Ago 2016)

Por cierto, no lo he comentado antes, tengo, y ya lo mencioné hace tiempo en el foro de BTC, Vcash como santo grial, y tengo un buen puñado compradas abajo desde hace tiempo.

Escalabilidad, velocidad, TPS tendiendo a infinito, una block chain de las más ligeras de bajarse, si no la más, y ojito, en breve sacarán una opción de wallet sin necesidad de blockchain...nada de billetero en la web o en la nube...algo nuevo y que promete ser el santo grial de las monedas.

Pensareis que es lo de siempre, pero yo personalmente pienso que hay algo más. He seguido muchas monedas durante muchos meses, y aquí, habrá tomate.

De momento, y si nadie lo impide, es la moneda perfecta. No diré mucho más de ella, solo que la miréis a fondo, y saquéis vuestras propias conclusiones, hay páginas dónde se habla de ello, y el dev, para mi, es un puto genio...eso sí, un tipo raro como el que más.



*Alxemi* más que XCN, que es ahora mismo un misil , me fijaría en Factom si pasa el 35...creo que de hacerlo, subirá fuerte.

Yo me mantengo al margen, no estoy para andar con esas emociones...al menos no hoy.

Mucha suerte a los que lo intenten.


----------



## ertitoagus (9 Ago 2016)

Yo entré ayer a FCT a 29, de momento va viento en popa. A ver hasta donde llega.

El que me está empezando a dar señales raras personalmente es ETC, parece que hubiera perdido ese halo de fuerza entre su volumen.

Veo que el volumen ha bajado una barbaridad en poloniex, está ya casi al mismo nivel de ETH si que esté haya subido de volumen...


----------



## Alxemi (9 Ago 2016)

Yo FCT entré fuerte en 13 y en 24 :

El juego maid\doge me ha salido mal por ahora, pero los beneficios de fct me lo cubren de largo. Ademas de maid quería salirme desde hace semanas, cuando se financiaron con las coins generadas irregularmente en la ipo, solo estaba buscando el momento, y salirse en maximos es imposible.

Lo de doge se ha desactivado sospecho que por la entrada en fct, los especulatas se han ido ahí, pero mantengo, no hay prisa.

ETC tiene mala pinta mas que por precio por el volumen creciente de ETH, no estoy muy al dia y no se si hay novedades... en cualquier caso mi apuesta por ETC es para el largo plazo, se que habrá vaivenes fuertes, y mientras no baje mucho (que puede pasar) estoy en verde.

Tengo dudas de si entrar ya en lisk o esperar... esa es otra a largo plazo, tendrá su pump, seguro, pero puede tardar un año...

---------- Post added 09-ago-2016 at 12:31 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> Por cierto, no lo he comentado antes, tengo, y ya lo mencioné hace tiempo en el foro de BTC, Vcash como santo grial, y tengo un buen puñado compradas abajo desde hace tiempo.
> 
> Escalabilidad, velocidad, TPS tendiendo a infinito, una block chain de las más ligeras de bajarse, si no la más, y ojito, en breve sacarán una opción de wallet sin necesidad de blockchain...nada de billetero en la web o en la nube...algo nuevo y que promete ser el santo grial de las monedas.
> 
> ...



Es tentador entrar en FCT para salir rapido, pero mi apuesta está en DOGE, y tampoco hay que abusar de riesgos... FCT los tengo añejos envejeciendo como el vino, y por fin dan resultados 

Para mi el santo grial es BTC. solo juego con esto con un pequeño porcentaje de mis BTC, los que tengo en caliente... si todo se va a la mierda o jakean el exchange o lo que sea... no hay problema, mis BTCs en frio seguiran intactos, y que me quiten lo bailao... ( a mi y a mi cold storage, que es donde se van un % de los beneficios cada cierto tiempo...)


----------



## ertitoagus (9 Ago 2016)

cawen, me ha saltado un stop loss (iba subiendo poco a poco y ha pegado un pico para abajo unos segundos desde 41 a 39) en fct y se me ha salido en 39

Pues nada a otra cosa....


----------



## Alxemi (9 Ago 2016)

ertitoagus dijo:


> cawen, me ha saltado un stop loss (iba subiendo poco a poco y ha pegado un pico para abajo unos segundos desde 41 a 39) en fct y se me ha salido en 39
> 
> Pues nada a otra cosa....



No es mala idea en estos pumps tener posiciones por debajo de la subida para pillar el rebote de la corrección,,, lo malo es que hay que estar muy pendiente, tener cojones como pianos y salirse pronto que no pique la avaricia... 

Desde móvil


----------



## BudSpencer (9 Ago 2016)

ertitoagus dijo:


> cawen, me ha saltado un stop loss (iba subiendo poco a poco y ha pegado un pico para abajo unos segundos desde 41 a 39) en fct y se me ha salido en 39
> 
> Pues nada a otra cosa....



Parece que has acertado.


----------



## ertitoagus (9 Ago 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Parece que has acertado.



Pues estaba convencido que iba a subir mucho más, en ese momento me he pillado rebote (dentro de que ha sido una operación muy buena claro)


Creo que voy a pillar unos cuantos ETC más al precio actual y guardarlos en HOLD como los que ya tenía.

Al parecer la bajada ha sido por las dudas que hay respecto a el grupo "white hat" que se supone que han quitado una parte de lo que tenía el atacante original del DAO.

Nadie aclara nada y en caso de dudas el miedo gana.


----------



## paketazo (9 Ago 2016)

Factom con el volumen que lleva apostaría a que todavía irá más arriba, quizá se vean en este tirón los 50.

Cuando veáis que el volumen aumenta respecto al del día anterior, suele seguir subiendo, cuando veáis que se reduce, en el trading, es momento de poner stop, o salirse directamente.

*Alxemi* el santo grial es y ha sido BTC, pero o se solucionan sus carencias rapidito, o pronto su capitalización se irá mermando respecto al resto.

Hace nada era el 99% de cryptoworl, ahora ya es el 80%...y eso no es por capricho, es por que necesita escalabilidad, velocidad, y que la blockchain se aligere de algún modo, por eso otras monedas van metiendo el pie ene ste mundillo.

En cuanto a los exchangers estoy contigo, yo tengo todo fuera menos "ahora mismo" 2 BTC en modo espera, uno en la que os dije SOIL, y el otro por lo que surja.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (9 Ago 2016)

Pillo sitio


----------



## remonster (9 Ago 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Factom con el volumen que lleva apostaría a que todavía irá más arriba, quizá se vean en este tirón los 50.
> 
> Cuando veáis que el volumen aumenta respecto al del día anterior, suele seguir subiendo, cuando veáis que se reduce, en el trading, es momento de poner stop, o salirse directamente.
> 
> ...



Cuando ha tenido btc el 99% de la capitalizacion? No creo que nunca despues del 2011. Ls ley de Pareto-Zipf dice que un 80% es correcto


----------



## soynini (9 Ago 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Suerte con el hilo. Principalmente entender que aquí hay dos opciones para intentar obtener buen rendimiento.
> 
> 1º Estrategia y paciencia
> 2º Subirse al carro en cuanto explota una
> ...



Los 13BTC fueron con FCT o la otra?

Y en el caso de hacer ese tipo de ganancias, como venderias? Pones una orden de 13 BTC en venta y listo o de forma gradual?

Yo creo que a veces es una cagada ir vendiendo de forma gradual por que esto cambia demasiado rapido.

El problema es que sea una coin con poco volumen... como asegurar que la orden se consuma y no quede en una especie de limbo? Yo creo que una buena idea es vender 100 o incluso 1000 sats por debajo de la orden de mercado cuando hay un mega pico verde y el panic sell puede empezar.

Sobre ETC.. yo los que tengo me los dejare ahi... nunca se sabe y puede sonar la flauta. Este aun esta pumpeandola:

Barry Silbert op Twitter: "1/ Setting the record straight: 1) I've sold 0 ETC 2) I've bought and am buying more 3) I do not intend to personally sell until ETC>ETH"

Lo de la paridad siempre lo dude por que el efecto network de ETH y Vitalik es muy fuerte y parece que a la gente lo del bailout se la suda, es triste pero parece que asi. Esperemos que ETC pueda pegar un buen pump y con la inercia empezar a batallar otra vez pero contra mas tarde en reaccionar peor.

Eso si, ETH esta sujeta a hard forks cada vez que vuelvan a liarla con un smart contract que tenga montones de dinero invertido.. eso podria ser un trigger para pumps en ETC si ETC sobrevive en long term como una altcoin mas.


----------



## paketazo (9 Ago 2016)

soynini dijo:


> Los 13BTC fueron con FCT o la otra?
> 
> Y en el caso de hacer ese tipo de ganancias, como venderias? Pones una orden de 13 BTC en venta y listo o de forma gradual?
> 
> ...



Con Factom en su día hice más de 20 BTC también es cierto que compré en mínimos de todos los tiempos, y las mantuve semanas olvidadas, luego vendí en 3 golpes con una diferencia de aproximadamente un 15% entre ellas. La idea de Factom me gustaba, no obstante el pump fue tan exagerado que me quedé fuera de juego, desde que vendí hizo más de un 200%, así que lo difícil es saber vender, pues no es cuestión de paciencia, si no de andar muy fino y estar ante la pantalla con nervios templados.

En EGC, la cosa fue diferente, hice un análisis de varios factores, miré los movimientos volumétricos de varias semanas en capitalizaciones ente 10K y 50K $ (la moneda en si, no me atraía nada), luego miré la actividad de los developers, de los seguidores, y fui descartando. Entré, y con esta estuve meses en "tiempo muerto", a la hora de vender, ya veis, vendía entre 12K y 20K en unas 6 ventas espaciadas de más cantidad a menos, y llegó a 73K...pero es lo que hay.

La orden se consuma si ves la profundidad de campo, no puedes vender por ejemplo 5 BTC a mercado si solo hay a la compra 3BTC de soporte.

En los pumps buenos, entra volumen fuerte, y esa es la clave, luego hay pumps que no son con volumen, y esos se desinflan en nada. 

Ahora mismo creo que para sacar "tela" con poco cash (menos de 1BTC), hay que fijarse en capitalizaciones ente 20K y 100K, de ahí para arriba, hay que untar más la tostada, y meter más BTC para obtener buenos retornos en los pumps.

Mucha suerte, y recordad que el rey de momento es BTC, obrad en consecuencia.


----------



## BudSpencer (9 Ago 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Ahora mismo creo que *para sacar "tela" con poco cash (menos de 1BTC), hay que fijarse en capitalizaciones ente 20K y 100K*, de ahí para arriba, hay que untar más la tostada, y meter más BTC para obtener buenos retornos en los pumps.
> 
> Mucha suerte, y recordad que el rey de momento es BTC, obrad en consecuencia.



El problema es que esas monedas suelen tener volúmenes tan bajos que pueden estar semanas sin suficiente movimiento y mientras tanto se podrían sacar rentabilidades moderadas en capitalizaciones superiores, tipo ETC.


----------



## ertitoagus (9 Ago 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> El problema es que esas monedas suelen tener volúmenes tan bajos que pueden estar semanas sin suficiente movimiento y mientras tanto se podrían sacar rentabilidades moderadas en capitalizaciones superiores, tipo ETC.




Creo que has descrito completamente mi mayor problema para entrar en algunas alts que lelvan tiempo paradas.


----------



## paketazo (9 Ago 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> El problema es que esas monedas suelen tener volúmenes tan bajos que pueden estar semanas sin suficiente movimiento y mientras tanto se podrían sacar rentabilidades moderadas en capitalizaciones superiores, tipo ETC.



Sí, eso es cierto. Si yo ahora mismo por obligación, tuviera que especular con cryptos para sacar, pongamos por ejemplo un 10%, me iría a las que más volumen mueven. Y la reina es ETH y ETC...

Las que mueven más de 500BTC por día no tienen problema para por ejemplo hacer un mete/saca de 10 BTC sin que se note demasiado en la cotización. Sin embargo las "pequeñinas" hay que ser sigiloso para entrar y para salir.

Como ejemplo, para pillar las SOIL que quería estuve una semana para no disparar el precio, si hubiera metido 1 BTC a ,mercado hubiera subido un 40%, y si suelto lo que llevo a mercado bajaría un 30%. De ahí que solo "funcione" con poco cash, pero se pueden sacar revalorizaciones de un 100% con "relativa" facilidad si hay un pump.

De nuevo recomiendo no meterse en berenjenales, y si se hace, que sea con muy poco que perder.

Un saludo


----------



## BudSpencer (9 Ago 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Como ejemplo, para pillar las SOIL que quería estuve una semana para no disparar el precio, si hubiera metido 1 BTC a ,mercado hubiera subido un 40%, y si suelto lo que llevo a mercado bajaría un 30%. De ahí que solo "funcione" con poco cash, pero se pueden sacar revalorizaciones de un 100% con "relativa" facilidad si hay un pump.



Al final exige mucha dedicación y estar muy encima de ello. Un bot para estas tareas sería como moverse en un carro de combate fuertemente artillado mientras los demás van a caballo y disparan con arcabuz.


----------



## Alxemi (9 Ago 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Al final exige mucha dedicación y estar muy encima de ello. Un bot para estas tareas sería como moverse en un carro de combate fuertemente artillado mientras los demás van a caballo y disparan con arcabuz.



En bitcointalk venden un bot, se llama CAT, nunca lo he mirado mucho 

Desde móvil


----------



## ertitoagus (9 Ago 2016)

los bots son una espada de doble filo.

Mal "programados" (y las posibilidades de configuración son enorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrmes) pueden hacerte perder mucho muy muy rápido.


----------



## ertitoagus (10 Ago 2016)

Buenos días,

parece que los ETC del DAO se empiezan a mover hacia poloniex y kraken:

white hat went rogue : EthereumClassic

Creo que hasta que pase esa "tormenta" es mejor mantenerse alejado de ETC y ETH por que va a ser un momento crítico para ambas.


----------



## Alxemi (10 Ago 2016)

ertitoagus dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> parece que los ETC del DAO se empiezan a mover hacia poloniex y kraken:
> 
> ...



Va a haber tormenta por un tiempo y probablemente bajadas grandes pero al final seguirá siendo la cadena inmutable frente a la influenciable politicamente. En este mes puede pasar de todo, pero cuando a final de mes la cosa se vaya olvidando, y lleguen desarrolladores, algun proyecto, seguro, se pasará de la chain de eth a etc y eso será inicio de um pump que a saber donde llegará.

Esa al menos es mi apuesta, yo mantengo.

Y por cierto dudo que el que ha mandado esos fondos a poloniex venda de golpe, irá poniendo posiciones pequeñas.. el mercado lo bajará el miedo, no el white\black hacker

Por cierto los de la eth foundation saben quien es el white hack, es muy bonito todo :vomito:

Aparte, maid va corrigiendo, ya está practicamente al precio que vendi, si baja bastante no descarto entrar de nuevo, todas estas coins-proyecto son muy especulables en funcion de las noticias de ese proyecto, los pumps&dumps son continuos...

ojo a nem\xem que ha cogido carrerilla y he pegado fuertes pumps en el pasado cercano.

factom sigue como un tiro, y las bajadas de etc le beneficiaran, por lo general, las bajadas de etc benefician a todas las alts, habrá rio revuelto, a ver si hay suerte y ayuda a doge...::::


----------



## ertitoagus (10 Ago 2016)

Yo he pillado un +30% en omni hace un rato.

Sobre lo de ETH, ETC y la DAO, a mi eso del white hat hacker me huele muy mal.

Esto tiene que tira para atrás que el robo inicial es dentro de la propia Fundation, hacen el fork para tapar sus huellas, y ahora van a rematar la faena riéndose del personal de nuevo vendiendo los ETC el plan robin hood, cuando seguramente sea otra wallet del mismo elemento.

edito:

creo que Alxemi tiene razón con XEN.

Voy a poner unas coins a ver si suena la flauta.


----------



## tastas (10 Ago 2016)

ertitoagus dijo:


> Yo he pillado un +30% en omni hace un rato.
> 
> Sobre lo de ETH, ETC y la DAO, a mi eso del white hat hacker me huele muy mal.
> 
> ...



No me creo que todo esto sea algo hecho desde dentro de la Foundation, es demasiado enrevesado. Aunque fueran ellos, vender todos los ETC que tienen en su poder no tiene por qué acabar con el enano que acaba de salir.


----------



## Alxemi (10 Ago 2016)

No creo que hayan sido los que han hackeado DAO, eso fue el inicio de todos sus problemas. 
Pero si se que saben quien es el llamado White hack. Que este moviendo las coins a poloniex es un sabotaje contra etc en toda regla. 
Cuidadin con nem... 

Desde móvil

---------- Post added 10-ago-2016 at 14:43 ----------

Joder, como adelante lisk la subida gorda que esperaba sin haber comprado me voy a cargar en to jejej

Desde móvil


----------



## ertitoagus (10 Ago 2016)

me salto el stop loss de XEN en 1010. 

Con lisk me uno a tu sentir jejejeje


----------



## Alxemi (10 Ago 2016)

Puto lisk... Bueno yo entre en lisk, mucho más caro que ahora, pero ahí están, si se va a la luna tendré, pero no será ahora. 
Ojo con la subida del bitcoin, cuando pasa eso el mercado flojea y se pone todo en rojo... O casi todo. Históricamente sobre todo eth. 
Maid ostion... Creo que es por la subida del bitcoin, en esta última subida habia mucho especulata que solo queria sacar btc, y con la subida se han cagao.. Me mola porque estoy en verde respecto a mi venta, ya solo falta que suba doge.. Que me da va a tardar, si es que llega a ocurrir, me lo tomaré com calma.. 

Desde móvil


----------



## Alxemi (10 Ago 2016)

Creo que el pump de lisk se debe a este artículo What is Lisk (LSK) and is it a Good Investment? | BTCMANAGER

Desde móvil


----------



## BudSpencer (10 Ago 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Creo que el pump de lisk se debe a este artículo What is Lisk (LSK) and is it a Good Investment? | BTCMANAGER
> 
> Desde móvil



¿Y el de Fibre?


----------



## Alxemi (10 Ago 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> ¿Y el de Fibre?



Npi 

Desde móvil


----------



## ertitoagus (11 Ago 2016)

Estoy mirando todas las coins hoy para ver que mover en corto plazo, pero dan hoy todas más miedo....


----------



## Alxemi (11 Ago 2016)

Primer apoyo de la "industria" a ETC, un exchange chino donará el 50% de las fees de trading de ETC al desarrollo de ETC:

ETCC op Twitter: "https://t.co/Iwy3yKyIfA will donate its 50% ETC exchange fees to support ETC developers, community and Dapp. https://t.co/FadEj74Nua"

Es el motivo de las subidas de hoy,

Ya lo comenté, la cadena de ETC está para quedarse, y es inevitable que, al menos, parte de la industria, prefiera una cadena inmutable para hacer sus negocios... Siempre que la cadena tenga un equipo solvente detrás claro. Cada paso en esa direccion da mas valor a ETC. Tal vez no llegue a la paridad, tal vez no sobrepase a ETH... que ojala... pero desde luego se va a quedar y con mas valor que el que tiene ahora mismo, con nulo apoyo, casi nada de devs y solo hype.

Por mi parte creo que el suelo esta en los 250\300... será interesante ver como afecta esta noticia china, que tampoco es que sea gran cosa, pero ya nos ha lanzado de los 270 a los 327.

Muy agresivo por cierto el paso del exchange... no conozco precedente alguno.. va a ser verdad los que decian que los chinos ven en ETC una oportunidad de tener su propio ethereum...

---------- Post added 11-ago-2016 at 13:19 ----------

Y por cierto esta tercera subida, de continuar, encaja a la perfeccion con la tercera ola de crecimiento que premonizaban en tradeview...


----------



## paketazo (11 Ago 2016)

Cuando entréis en alguna, mirad siempre el order book, supongo ya lo hacéis, pero es una herramienta interesante.

En ocasiones miramos muy por encima esa herramienta. Por ejemplo vemos que hay un soporte a "pongamos 20 satoshis" de 100 BTC y a la venta con 2 BTC subimos un 10%...¡tate, parece bueno!...sin embargo igual ese soporte es de 99BTC a 10 satoshis y 1 BTC hasta 20, por lo tanto es un "engaño" ya que el soporte está más cercano a 10 que a 20

Lo veo constantemente en Poloniex, gente que mete ordenes grandes de compra un 90% por debajo del precio de los cruces, y da la sensación de haber mucho interés en la moneda, cuando bien analizado, realmente no hay una mierda de soporte, y son los propios que venden quienes meten ese soporte de humo.

Un saludo.


----------



## BudSpencer (11 Ago 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Primer apoyo de la "industria" a ETC, un exchange chino donará el 50% de las fees de trading de ETC al desarrollo de ETC:
> 
> ETCC op Twitter: "https://t.co/Iwy3yKyIfA will donate its 50% ETC exchange fees to support ETC developers, community and Dapp. https://t.co/FadEj74Nua"
> 
> Es el motivo de las subidas de hoy.



Lo de siempre en este mercado. Se ven cambios sin sentido por la dinámica de la compra-venta y como no se esté al pie de la noticia el "trader" no se entera de nada.

No me fío un pelo de los chinos. Apostaría a que sólo es un movimiento propagandístico para robar volumen a Poloniex, que se está poniendo las botas con el "trading" de ETC.



paketazo dijo:


> Lo veo constantemente en Poloniex, gente que mete *ordenes grandes de compra un 90% por debajo del precio de los cruces*, y da la sensación de haber mucho interés en la moneda, cuando bien analizado, realmente no hay una mierda de soporte, y son los propios que venden quienes meten ese soporte de humo.



¿A qué te refieres con el "precio de los cruces"?


----------



## paketazo (11 Ago 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Lo de siempre en este mercado. Se ven cambios sin sentido por la dinámica de la compra-venta y como no se esté al pie de la noticia el "trader" no se entera de nada.
> 
> No me fío un pelo de los chinos. Apostaría a que sólo es un movimiento propagandístico para robar volumen a Poloniex, que se está poniendo las botas con el "trading" de ETC.
> 
> ...



cruce de oferta/demanda. Precio de cotización.

Un saludo


----------



## BudSpencer (11 Ago 2016)

Mensaje de los desarrolladores de ETC en el bloque 2050000:

https://gastracker.io/block/2050000



Spoiler



Menos tontadas y más picar código.


----------



## Alxemi (11 Ago 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Mensaje de los desarrolladores de ETC en el bloque 2050000:
> 
> https://gastracker.io/block/2050000
> 
> ...



El marketing también es importante... 

Desde móvil


----------



## paketazo (11 Ago 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Mensaje de los desarrolladores de ETC en el bloque 2050000:
> 
> https://gastracker.io/block/2050000
> 
> ...



Si puedes hacer un breve resumen te lo agradezco...o a quién lo haya leído. El traductor de google no me lo lleva desde el PDF, y yo soy de la EGB...ya sabéis...por lo del inglés digo.

Un saludo


----------



## BudSpencer (11 Ago 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Si puedes hacer un breve resumen te lo agradezco...o a quién lo haya leído. El traductor de google no me lo lleva desde el PDF, y yo soy de la EGB...ya sabéis...por lo del inglés digo.
> 
> Un saludo



No lo he leído entero. Una ojeada para comprobar que es propaganda y a correr.

Puedes copiar el texto del PDF y pegarlo en el traductor de Google:

Google Translate


----------



## paketazo (11 Ago 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> No lo he leído entero. Una ojeada para comprobar que es propaganda y a correr.
> 
> Puedes copiar el texto del PDF y pegarlo en el traductor de Google:
> 
> Google Translate



Gráficamente, esta salida de ETC puede ser buena si rompe la cota de 35. De ser así, y viendo el volumen que lleva hoy, podría ser como dice el compañero *ALxemi *una onda alcista importante.

No obstante, por debajo de 35, solo hay humo, y es terreno pantanoso, salvo que se tenga claro que pudiera ser una buena inversión para el medio plazo, yo ahí no entro.

Quién sabe si a la larga ambos precios terminan igualándose, o sea, ETH bajando y ETC subiendo...al fin y al cabo, ambas cadenas parecen tener un objetivo común.

Un slaudo


----------



## Alxemi (12 Ago 2016)

Rápido resumen de novedades, los fondos mandados a los exchanges han sido congelados por los mismos tras valorar que eran fondos robados. Estaban vendiendo el etc por eth. Ahora el hacker está contando unas milongas que no hay quien se las crea, a ver si puedo poner un link, 

Desde móvil

---------- Post added 12-ago-2016 at 08:20 ----------

Following the events of the last 24 hours we want to keep the community updated:

After having received repeated legal threats from various individuals holding significant stakes in The DAO (still continuing), we sought legal advice to help us pursue our goal without endangering ourselves or the salvaged funds. We found support and legal advice from Bity SA, a trusted Swiss entity. It has agreed to protect, secure and later distribute the funds equitably under an independent Swiss legal structure. The number 1 goal has always been to ensure that the salvaged funds are distributed in a fair, transparent and just manner. This remains unchanged.

When the salvaged ETC were able to be recovered, signals were received from the greater community to distribute these ETC in ETH, to continue to support Ethereum projects. Also, a large portion of the community does not have the technical ability to safely work both with ETC and ETH in the same address; therefore, returning part of salvaged ETC in ETH seemed to be the safest for all the parties involved. The first actions from the Swiss structure took place Tuesday August 9th and it preferred to not announce the movement of ETC in advance to avoid speculators taking advantage of the situation. Part of these funds are still on exchanges and the rest of the funds are held in the following accounts: 

ETC Multisig: 0x1ac729d2db43103faf213cb9371d6b42ea7a830f ETH Multisig: 0xd3b0b4fc31ee1f8570c75c19caa93cc1557e538f BTC Multisig: 3JYwxuaHGKt8rZ9NbTEcyYRXtqkfN5Lz5Y 

It has now become clear that this approach will introduce many unnecessary complications and wouldn’t bring certainty to all DAO Token Holders that they would be treated equally and with fairness. The objective evolved from the most desirable outcome (distributing ETH and ETC) to the most efficient and comprehensible distribution solution, that all funds will be made available in ETC to the DAO Token Holders. To achieve this, all exchanges will be asked to return the funds to the Multisig wallets.

We would like to thank the community for their trust and ask for their patience as the responsibility of returning this value to the DAO Token Holders is not an easy task. We are under a lot of pressure, but throughout this process we will continue to do the best that we can to protect the interests of the DAO Token Holders.

All the legal and technical work of the community members and the companies involved, has always been on a volunteer and pro-bono basis. Following our first statement, members of the community have expressed their keenness to donate crypto assets in recognition for the efforts deployed to salvage the ETC from the attackDAOs and to distribute it back to the community. Accordingly, it will be possible to donate when retrieving the funds. We will communicate next with a detailed plan for the distribution.



Desde móvil

---------- Post added 12-ago-2016 at 08:24 ----------

Follow Up Statement on the ETC Salvaged from attackDAOs : EthereumClassic

Desde móvil


----------



## ertitoagus (12 Ago 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Rápido resumen de novedades, los fondos mandados a los exchanges han sido congelados por los mismos tras valorar que eran fondos robados. Estaban vendiendo el etc por eth. Ahora el hacker está contando unas milongas que no hay quien se las crea, a ver si puedo poner un link,
> 
> Desde móvil
> 
> ...



Más tontos y no nacen. Si de verdad vas de Robin Hood por la vida, esos fondos los devuelves a sus originales dueños y se acabó.

Les pillan cambiándolos por ETH en un trader y que cojones quieren explicar? Hamijo, te han pillado tradeando en un exchange coins robadas, no tiene justificación alguna. Les va a caer la del pulpo y con razón.


----------



## paketazo (12 Ago 2016)

ertitoagus dijo:


> Más tontos y no nacen. Si de verdad vas de Robin Hood por la vida, esos fondos los devuelves a sus originales dueños y se acabó.
> 
> Les pillan cambiándolos por ETH en un trader y que cojones quieren explicar? Hamijo, te han pillado tradeando en un exchange coins robadas, no tiene justificación alguna. Les va a caer la del pulpo y con razón.



Hicieron lo más difícil y van y la cagan en lo que teóricamente era más fácil.

Por lo que a este mundillo respecta, me alegra ver que los exchangers han coordinado una acción para la defensa de sus clientes. Podían haber mirado para otro lado, cobrar sus comisiones y tonto el último.

Será interesante ver que sucede con esos fondos si finalmente se demuestra que han sido robados de manera fraudulenta.

En cuanto a ETC ha roto de madrugada los 35, y la han bajado de nuevo a la zona de 32...parece que quiere fiesta, pero no la van a dejar suelta tan fácilmente.

Un saludo y gracias por los aportes.


----------



## electrón (12 Ago 2016)

Ojo a MAID, ha sacado un Alpha y se ha disparado.


----------



## Alxemi (12 Ago 2016)

electrón dijo:


> Ojo a MAID, ha sacado un Alpha y se ha disparado.



Lo he visto, aunque desconocía el motivo... 

Desde móvil


----------



## paketazo (13 Ago 2016)

electrón dijo:


> Ojo a MAID, ha sacado un Alpha y se ha disparado.



Parece ser que por fin han comenzado a cerrar el círculo de una red libre.

Si esto se demuestra que realmente funciona, puede ser uno de los descubrimientos tecnológicos de la década.

No entro en el precio de la moneda, pero es de suponer que entrará dinero, no solo la subida de ayer, que para esta noticia no me parece mucha subida, pues están demostrando que tiene futuro, y van por el buen camino.

Un saludo.


----------



## tastas (13 Ago 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Parece ser que por fin han comenzado a cerrar el círculo de una red libre.
> 
> Si esto se demuestra que realmente funciona, puede ser uno de los descubrimientos tecnológicos de la década.
> 
> ...



Hay un hilo específico sobre maid aquí en burbuja, yo a maid lo veo, en el mejor de los casos, un quiero y no puedo.
Cuál sería la masa monetaria total de maid, y su ritmo de creación?

taptap


----------



## electrón (13 Ago 2016)

En Polo MAID ahora mismo es la que más volumen tiene y hay un WALL de compra en 0.0001

Yo pienso que le queda mucho recorrido a la cotización, pero si los devs empiezan a marear la perdiz y tardan mucho en las releases habrá desanimo. Sigo MAID desde hace 2 años + o - y la verdad es que hay avances pero muy lentos. Tengo metidas unas coins a fondo perdido que entré a 0.00011 esas no las toco por si cae un x10 y se va a 0.001 :rolleye: y ahora le he metido algo por si hace un x2? ::


----------



## paketazo (13 Ago 2016)

tastas dijo:


> Hay un hilo específico sobre maid aquí en burbuja, yo a maid lo veo, en el mejor de los casos, un quiero y no puedo.
> Cuál sería la masa monetaria total de maid, y su ritmo de creación?
> 
> taptap



Yo siempre lo he visto así, de todos modos, hay que dejarles demostrar de lo que son capaces. La clave de todo esto es saber si será una red segura, ya que parece ser que los servidores, difícilmente lo podrán ser.

Nunca he metido Cash en esta idea, no obstante, toda innovación que se aleje de la centralización, por mi es bien venida.


----------



## Alxemi (14 Ago 2016)

Ojo a doge, estoy siguiendo los libros casi a la hora y aunque el volumen es muy bajo creo que se está calentando. Si se vuelve a lanzar esta vez puede ser la buena. Desde hace un par de días hay órdenes de gente que claramente se está preparando para el pump, veremos. 

Desde móvil


----------



## paketazo (14 Ago 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Ojo a doge, estoy siguiendo los libros casi a la hora y aunque el volumen es muy bajo creo que se está calentando. Si se vuelve a lanzar esta vez puede ser la buena. Desde hace un par de días hay órdenes de gente que claramente se está preparando para el pump, veremos.
> 
> Desde móvil



Algo parece puede suceder en DOGE ...yo estoy haciendo eso mismo en GEO, estos días la han meneado con entrada salida de volumen respecto a la media...

ponedla en wathlist.


----------



## Alxemi (14 Ago 2016)

Doge sigue acelerando, volumen x4,

Desde móvil


----------



## bmbnct (14 Ago 2016)

Donde lo ves? En Bter?


----------



## Alxemi (15 Ago 2016)

bmbnct dijo:


> Donde lo ves? En Bter?



En poloniex, lo sigo con la app movil blockfolio, la cual os recomiendo a todos para llevar un seguimiento de cartera y supervisar los mercados,

DOGE sigue cumpliendo la expectativa a la perfección, ojo, no prometo nada, pero por ahora la está cumpliendo,

un par de análisis de las ultimas horas:

DOGE: The Bleeding Obvious? - DOGEBTC*10 TradingView

Dogecoin: A perfect experiment on human greed - DOGEBTC TradingView


----------



## paketazo (15 Ago 2016)

Viendo la gráfica diaria de largo en polo, parece que cada vez los pumps son más pequeños y precisan de más volumen. Como si todo el mundo esperara ese pump solo para vender rápidamente, y nadie se queda sus monedas más lejos de eso, y parece que por eso mismo le resulta tan difícil salir al alza de verdad...hablo de un X2 X3 etc.

De todos modos, parece que has entrado bien, ponte tus stops y suerte.


----------



## BudSpencer (15 Ago 2016)

paketazo, ¿andas minando alguna moneda?


----------



## Alxemi (15 Ago 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Viendo la gráfica diaria de largo en polo, parece que cada vez los pumps son más pequeños y precisan de más volumen. Como si todo el mundo esperara ese pump solo para vender rápidamente, y nadie se queda sus monedas más lejos de eso, y parece que por eso mismo le resulta tan difícil salir al alza de verdad...hablo de un X2 X3 etc.
> 
> De todos modos, parece que has entrado bien, ponte tus stops y suerte.



Doge es una moneda para hacer básicamente pump&dump con ella. Los movimientos hasta ahora son de gente tomando posiciones para el pump, pero el mismo todavía no ha empezado. Cuando sea el momento lo lanzarán por redes sociales, twitter, canales privados... y será sálvese quien pueda...

---------- Post added 15-ago-2016 at 12:23 ----------

Por cierto sería bueno documentar de alguna manera esos canales usados para los pumps.. a ver si me pongo a ello algún día y lo pongo por aquí.


----------



## Alxemi (15 Ago 2016)

Comentar tambien que estoy entrando en lisk, poco a poco.. he sacado un % de mis otras cryptos y lo he metido en lisk, entré ya hace tiempo, como al doble de precio del actual, con poco, y ahora estoy cargando con mas, creo que el suelo se ha alcanzado y veo casi seguro que exista una subida fuerte este 2016 en algún momento, ahora bien puede hacerse esperar...

La tendencia parece alcista ahora mismo, ha habido algunos avances en los desarrollos,,

Si termino el ciclo de doge satisfactoriamente cargaré algo mas,,


----------



## paketazo (15 Ago 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Comentar tambien que estoy entrando en lisk, poco a poco.. he sacado un % de mis otras cryptos y lo he metido en lisk, entré ya hace tiempo, como al doble de precio del actual, con poco, y ahora estoy cargando con mas, creo que el suelo se ha alcanzado y veo casi seguro que exista una subida fuerte este 2016 en algún momento, ahora bien puede hacerse esperar...
> 
> La tendencia parece alcista ahora mismo, ha habido algunos avances en los desarrollos,,
> 
> Si termino el ciclo de doge satisfactoriamente cargaré algo mas,,



¿Por que motivo te atrae Lisk?, se ha comentado mucho en redes y foros etc, antes de la ICO. Yo cuando escucho hablar tanto antes de que se demuestre si sirve o no, me separo un poco del tema, soy más de ir metiéndome sobre la marcha dependiendo de la velocidad a la que vaya el tren.

Que te anima a entrar ahí?

*Iniciado por BudSpencer Ver Mensaje *
_paketazo, ¿andas minando alguna moneda?_


de lunes a viernes mino euros.

no, no mino nada, solo miro y aprendo...o desaprendo.

un saludo 


Un saludo.


----------



## Alxemi (15 Ago 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿Por que motivo te atrae Lisk?, se ha comentado mucho en redes y foros etc, antes de la ICO. Yo cuando escucho hablar tanto antes de que se demuestre si sirve o no, me separo un poco del tema, soy más de ir metiéndome sobre la marcha dependiendo de la velocidad a la que vaya el tren.
> 
> Que te anima a entrar ahí?
> 
> Un saludo.



Lisk cumple ciertos requisitos: es una coin-proyecto, con un equipo detrás, que ha recaudado bastante pasta en la ico, por lo que hay pasta para currar y que se tradea con alegría desde el primer momento. Creo que pueden pasar dos cosas, el proyecto va palante, cosa que parece probable, y la coin se lanza (ojo hablamos de 2, 3 años), o bien la coin se queda como un mero modelo de pump&dump al estilo de doge, o en menor medida (y hasta ahora) de MAID, que es un proyecto polémico y mal gestionado. Pase lo que pase, estoy seguro de que habrá posibilidades de venta potente en unos meses, incluso posibilidades (ojo, posibilidades) de que la plataforma triunfe y el precio se multiplique por mucho en el medio plazo.
Exista otra posibilidad, por supuesto, que el proyecto muera y pierda pasta. Lo veo poco probable, pero posible. 

En cualquier caso, en mi calculadora de inversiones particular, prefiero con mucho arriesgarme a perder un 50%, 75% o un 100% de la inversión en lisk si esta muere que no estar dentro si ocurre algunos de los otros supuestos, donde estamos hablando, a lo mejor, de varias magnitudes de beneficios. Si perdo pierdo poco (en relación a mi criptocartera) pero si gano puedo ganar mucho.

Lo mejor para estas cosas es entrar en la ICO, que es lo que hice en ethereum, maidsafe, storj, si no se puede entrar, pues esperas a que se desangre... como ha ocurrido con lisk por su altísimo precio pre-exchange, cosa que por cierto sospecho está ocurriendo con IOTA, que es otra en la que quiero entrar y que creo tendrá un desarrollo similar cuando pise los exchanges.

Mi estrategia con LISK es entrar ahora con beneficios de otras inversiones y olvidarme. Observar el proyecto y mantener. No vender aunque suba bastante, siempre que el proyecto no haga cosas raras al estilo MAID o ETH (el fork). Y si veo que se convierte en un modelo pump&dump, pues colocarme e intentar salirme en el siguiente.


----------



## ertitoagus (16 Ago 2016)

Me encanta este hilo. 

Cuesta encontrar con quien hablar sobre estos temas en castellano y este mundillo de las crypto da para mucho.

A ver esta semana que tal se da, de momento estoy un poco a la expectativa con varias a ver si dan ese pump que parece que están "ahí ahí"

Saludos y suerte!


----------



## Alxemi (16 Ago 2016)

Que pump esperas aparte de el de doge? (si es que lo esperas) 

Desde móvil


----------



## ertitoagus (16 Ago 2016)

SC, XMG, XCN, DOGE y ETC son mis altcoins esperadas.


----------



## Alxemi (16 Ago 2016)

Parece que el pump de doge está empezando, a ver si cumple,,,


----------



## ertitoagus (16 Ago 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Parece que el pump de doge está empezando, a ver si cumple,,,



Justo venía a poner lo mismo, me acaba de saltar el aviso cuando pasara de 47...

a ver a donde llega....

En Polo han entrado varias ordenes de compra espaciadas por minutos de 20 Millones de Doges...


----------



## Alxemi (16 Ago 2016)

Poco volumen todavía, está precalentando 

---------- Post added 16-ago-2016 at 11:28 ----------

Grupo privado de pump&dump, entrada 4btc, información completa 20btc, si alguien se anima...

Fontas (@Fontase) | Twitter

EDITO: ni caso, es un scammer: Fontase twitter scam -With Proof


----------



## bmbnct (16 Ago 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Poco volumen todavía, está precalentando
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-ago-2016 at 11:28 ----------
> 
> ...



Aquí uno que te acompaña en la aventura desde 44 uB.
No he metido más que un poquito pero así tenemos emoción hasta que BTC comience su despegue que esta siendo un Agosto muy aburrido


----------



## Alxemi (17 Ago 2016)

Gran artículo resumen sobre eth y etc, os lo recomiendo encarecidamente:
Ethereum: Chain of liars & thieves

Desde móvil

---------- Post added 17-ago-2016 at 01:06 ----------

Mas: artículo bullish sobre etc con reflexiones que ya se han visto en el hilo, 4 Reasons Why Ethereum Classic Might Be A Good Investment - Crypto Hustle

Desde móvil


----------



## ertitoagus (17 Ago 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Gran artículo resumen sobre eth y etc, os lo recomiendo encarecidamente:
> Ethereum: Chain of liars & thieves
> 
> Desde móvil
> ...



El que no lo quiera ver que no lo vea, pero ese articulo es cristalino en cuanto al tema.

La ETH fundation está de mierda hasta la coronilla, visto lo visto, es mejor tirar el dinero por la ventana o darle fuego que poner un centimo en sus manos....


----------



## Alxemi (17 Ago 2016)

bmbnct dijo:


> Aquí uno que te acompaña en la aventura desde 44 uB.
> No he metido más que un poquito pero así tenemos emoción hasta que BTC comience su despegue que esta siendo un Agosto muy aburrido



Por ahora pega pequeños calentones y se enfría, pero mantiene una trayectoria ascendente; mientras la aguante hay esperanza, mi ventana para este tema es un mes o mes y medio desde ahora mas o menos,


----------



## bmbnct (17 Ago 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Por ahora pega pequeños calentones y se enfría, pero mantiene una trayectoria ascendente; mientras la aguante hay esperanza, mi ventana para este tema es un mes o mes y medio desde ahora mas o menos,



Gracias Alxemi. 
Llevo en esto de las cryptos desde que BTC estaba en 30$ y he disfrutado de algunos pumps en btc-e y también me han 'dado' bien : en otros. Al final el saldo es positivo aunque para el tiempo que me ha llevado no mucho. No estuve en el de Doge cuando se promocionaba en no se que carrera de coches (vaya tiempos locos aquellos) y mira tu por donde ahora he vuelto a picar. 
Me conformo con poco en esta entrada de Doge; divertirme, aprender y si saco para alguna cena bienvenida sea.

Respecto al stop loss, ¿donde lo tienes puesto? En mi opinión si pierde los 38-40 se acaba la trayectoria ascendente y mejor esperar otra entrada.


----------



## Alxemi (17 Ago 2016)

No lo tengo puesto ::

No quiero vender si baja. Doge ha demostrado una gran estabilidad a la baja, creo que tiene un suelo fuerte en 30. Si vuelve a esos niveles, pongo ordenes de venta mas bajas y espero, no tengo prisa, 6 meses, un año... Prefiero tener ahora las ordenes en venta por si el pump llega de noche, dura unas horas y no puedo operar. A fin de cuentas mi apuesta es por el pump no por el dump... Si tengo la suerte de poder estar online mientras ocurre, veré que estrategia sigo, si mantener las ventas que tengo puestas, poner ordenes escalonadas mas bajas, ir corrigiendo el stop según sube para vender en la corrección... no lo tengo decidido la verdad, dependerá de como lo vea mientras esté ocurriendo.


----------



## bmbnct (17 Ago 2016)

Si mal no recuerdo, todas las alts comenzaron a caer cuando BTC comenzó su rally hasta los 12xx $. Ojo porque esta vez probablemente ocurrirá lo mismo.
Yo me saldré en un X2 (88uB) o en 36uB.
Suerte.


----------



## Alxemi (17 Ago 2016)

Mañana se presenta el roadmap de etc:

The roadmap will be presented on Thursday 18th at the ETC meetup launch in London cohosted by Eversheds LLP. The event will be livrstreamed with a presentation of ETC followed by a panel debate about the DAO fork with legal and finance experts. The event will be live streamed so if you want to watch just keep an eye on the meetup web page. Also everyone is welcome to contribute to all aspects of the ETC community, there is no central foundation, it really is decentralised. If you want to get involved head over to the slack channel and ask!

Ethereum Classic UK (London) Kickoff - Ethereum Classic (London, England) - Meetup

GitHub - ethereumclassic/README: Let's keep the original censorship-resistant Ethereum going!



Desde móvil


----------



## davitin (17 Ago 2016)

Como veis el tema de etc? Creéis que subirá?


----------



## paketazo (17 Ago 2016)

davitin dijo:


> Como veis el tema de etc? Creéis que subirá?



Es probable, pero pienso que antes ha de aburrir a muchos tenedores para que suelten, y quizá, luego...como sucedió con ETH tras muchas semanas de goteo, pegará la subida.

La otra opción es que ETH baje y se trasvase parte del capital a ETC, lo sucedido estas semanas atrás en torno a ethereum, ha dejado tocada la confianza en ella, y si no hubiera alternativas, como hace años en BTC, pues retomaría la senda arriba de nuevo, pero hoy en día será por criptomonedas y blockchains...cae una y aparecen 10.

Mucha cautela, y lo de siempre, ... poco cash.


----------



## soynini (18 Ago 2016)

Que os parece AMP. Estamos al principio de un megapump?


----------



## paketazo (18 Ago 2016)

soynini dijo:


> Que os parece AMP. Estamos al principio de un megapump?



lleva 1000BTC para una subida parcial de un 45% ...hay a la venta casi 2 millones de coins, y el soporte de verdad está a ahora mismo de 0,00022 para abajo con más de 100BTC.

La verdad que parece un pump en toda regla, la clave es poner un stop buy a partir de 0,0003 y el stop de perdidas por la zona de 0,00025.

De todos modos, poloniex es cada día un circo, creo que es el propio exchanger quién inicia los pumps para mover BTC y sacarse sus comisiones, no entiendo como cada día salta una, y al día siguiente o a los dos días cae a plomo...así día sí y día también.

Que conste que repito, creo que si pasa los 0,0003 subirá un tramo más.

Un saludo


----------



## Alxemi (19 Ago 2016)

Pues al final lisk me está salvando la cartera de las caidas generalizadas, una pena no estar todo lo dentro que me gustaría, culpa del puto doge, que veremos en que acaba la cosa.


----------



## kokoliso1 (19 Ago 2016)

¿Qué os parece Steem?

Y Monero:

Monero se ha triplicado en precio desde principios de año pero aún sólo tiene una capitalización de mercado de 28 millones de $, he leído esto  La ponen bien por ser anónima, no como bitcoin que se puede saber quién paga qué con un poco de esfuerzo.


----------



## ertitoagus (20 Ago 2016)

El doge está de que no...

parece que todas las que caian ayer han pegado rebote esta noche (ETC, BTC, ETh...)

por cierto, mucho ojo con coinbase, que hay tropecientas entradas en reddit de gente diciendo que están haciendo todo tipo de perrerías para evitar sacar nada de allí.


----------



## bmbnct (20 Ago 2016)

ertitoagus dijo:


> El doge está de que no...



Yo me enteré por aquí gracias a Alxemi pero es que leyendo por otros foros es demasiado esperado y evidente el pump. Lo está esperando todo el mundo!
De todas formas si sigue el mismo patrón que otras veces parece que le podrían quedar 2-3 semanas para que se produzca (es caso de hacerlo).


----------



## kokoliso1 (20 Ago 2016)

ertitoagus dijo:


> El doge está de que no...
> 
> parece que todas las que caian ayer han pegado rebote esta noche (ETC, BTC, ETh...)
> 
> por cierto, mucho ojo con coinbase, que hay tropecientas entradas en reddit de gente diciendo que están haciendo todo tipo de perrerías para evitar sacar nada de allí.



Yo saqué todo de coinbase a poloniex hace un par de semanas y no tuve problemas


----------



## ertitoagus (20 Ago 2016)

kokoliso1 dijo:


> Yo saqué todo de coinbase a poloniex hace un par de semanas y no tuve problemas



los post a los que hago referencia son de las ultimas 24h


----------



## paketazo (20 Ago 2016)

ertitoagus dijo:


> los post a los que hago referencia son de las ultimas 24h



Pues si se va al carajo Coinbase...que lo considero hoy en día de lo más serio, apaga y vámonos.

Leo por muchos lados que sí es mejor tenerlo todo en wallets, que nada en exchangers...sí, sí...eso está muy bien, pero ¿Dónde estaría BTC y el mercado crypto de no ser por la existencia de exchangers?

¿Cuantos de nosotros tendríamos acceso a BTC u otros sin la existencia de exchangers? 

Por muy rápidos que andemos, a cualquiera le puede pasar quedarse pillado por muy listos que nos creamos...luego, la otra opción es que desaparecieran todos los exchangers, pero le veo negro futuro a este mundillo sin la posibilidad de especular o negociar...¿Qué mejor panel publicitario?

Imaginad el mercado de renta variable sin un lugar dónde comprar o vender las acciones que nos interesan.

Con lo que sea, esperemos que no sea nada, y que todo trascurra cada vez con mayor seriedad por parte de este "gremio"

Un saludo


----------



## Alxemi (20 Ago 2016)

La cosa se está poniendo fea con el tema del doge, en efecto como comentais por aquí puede haber sido un pump demasiado anticipado; antes las ordenes de venta gordas andaban por los 75 satos, con 350MM de doges, era la gente que ya estaba preparada y esperaba el pump, ahora esa posición se ha reducido a 200MM, y los 42, 43, 44, 45 satos se están cargando con cantidades cercanas a los 100MM de doges, cada uno, eso es gente que se quiere salir pero que no quiere dumpear... por ahora.

Aún puede pasar cualquier cosa en las próximas dos semanas, pero desde luego las posiciones reflejan un desánimo y perdida de fé en el pump.

Por cierto sospecho que el infantil tweet de vitalik como respuesta a barry silvert hablando de doge ha podido tener que ver con el asunto, atrajo mucha atencion a doge, quizás demasiada en un momento en el que a los pumpers les convenía volar con perfil bajo...

Yo mantengo anyway.


----------



## ertitoagus (21 Ago 2016)

A eso sumale, que parece que a los chinos les ha dado de nuevo por comprar bitcoins y lo están empujando para arriba, y eso supone que baja el valor del resto de coins si las referenciamos al bitcoin (lo tipico en poloniex por ejemplo)

Por una lado me viene genial, por que BTC es donde tengo la mayoría de mis fondos a muy largo plazo, pero por otro hace que el jugar con los cortos plazos en las altcoins sea mala idea estos días.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (21 Ago 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Pues si se va al carajo Coinbase...que lo considero hoy en día de lo más serio, apaga y vámonos.
> 
> Leo por muchos lados que sí es mejor tenerlo todo en wallets, que nada en exchangers...sí, sí...eso está muy bien, pero ¿Dónde estaría BTC y el mercado crypto de no ser por la existencia de exchangers?
> 
> ¿Cuantos de nosotros tendríamos acceso a BTC u otros sin la existencia de exchangers?



La matyoría de los bitcoins que he comprado han sido a través de localbitcoins (cara a cara, pagando en efectivo) y contactando en los foros con mineros para comprarles la producción. También he vendido unos cuantos a través de localbitcoins.

Hay vida fuera de los exchangers.

De todos modos, Bitcoin es dinero programable y sólo es cuestión de tiempo hasta que se impongan los exchangers descentralizados como Bitsquare.


----------



## paketazo (21 Ago 2016)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> La matyoría de los bitcoins que he comprado han sido a través de localbitcoins (cara a cara, pagando en efectivo) y contactando en los foros con mineros para comprarles la producción. También he vendido unos cuantos a través de localbitcoins.
> 
> Hay vida fuera de los exchangers.
> 
> *De todos modos, Bitcoin es dinero programable y sólo es cuestión de tiempo hasta que se impongan los exchangers descentralizados como Bitsquare*.



Que así sea.

Ya vemos dónde se mueven los volúmenes de BTC a diario.

Yo no me fio de localbitcoins ni cosas del estilo, no por que no funcionen, si no por mi manera de actuar, y por el lugar dónde resido.

No quiero que nadie me vea la cara, ni tenga la posibilidad de relacionarme, seguirme, saber quién soy, de dónde vengo...pero es evidente que los exchangers como coinbase, polo... para mi gusto están muy lejos de ser perfectos. 

Sigo pensando que los exchangers descentralizados son el gran paso y el camino correcto para evitar chanchullos varios como los que hemos visto...y probablemente como los que veremos.

Un saludo


----------



## ertitoagus (22 Ago 2016)

Ojo a NXT, tiene un valor super bajo y le toca rebote.


----------



## trukutruku (22 Ago 2016)

ertitoagus dijo:


> Ojo a NXT, tiene un valor super bajo y le toca rebote.



vaya meneo le acaban de dar a nxt ::


----------



## ertitoagus (22 Ago 2016)

trukutruku dijo:


> vaya meneo le acaban de dar a nxt ::



me he salido esta mañana en 4444 satoshis (acababa de poner un stop loss) he tenido más suerte que un tonto...


----------



## trukutruku (23 Ago 2016)

vaya orgia se estan dando con XMR. y pensar que estaba pensando esta tarde si pillar a 54 y me eche para atras porque veia que no acababa de tirar...


----------



## Alxemi (23 Ago 2016)

Factom también me está sorprendiendo, no para el tren, 

Desde móvil


----------



## bmbnct (23 Ago 2016)

A mi me han echado de Doge (stop en 36). Suerte para los que sigan dentro.


----------



## BudSpencer (23 Ago 2016)

Polo va a hacer limpieza de monedas. Las siguientes divisas dejarán de listarse el día 5 de octubre:

ABY
ADN
BITUSD
CNMT
DAO
DSH
FIBRE
FLT
GAP
GRS
HYP
IFC
LQD
MCN
MINT
MMC
MNTA
PIGGY
PTS
SILK
SWARM
WDC
XC
XCR
XPB
XUSD
YACC

Poloniex Exchange op Twitter: "1 of 2 - On 9/5/2016, the following markets will be delisted: ABY, ADN, BITUSD, CNMT, DAO, DSH, FIBRE, FLT, GAP, GRS, HYP, IFC, LQD, MCN"

Poloniex Exchange op Twitter: "2 of 2 - On 9/5/2016, the following markets will be delisted: MINT, MMC, MNTA, PIGGY, PTS, SILK, SWARM, WDC, XC, XCR, XPB, XUSD, YACC"

Gran decisión. Esta clase de monedas son un lastre para el desarrollo de las criptodivisas.


----------



## ertitoagus (23 Ago 2016)

Le han cascado un sell wall de 2130 BTC a lsk en 0.00049 que lo van a hundir en la misería...

Edito:

Han bajado el sell wall a 0.00047.

Está claro que es una maniobra de alguna mano fuerte obligando a bajar el valor hasta el precio que le de la gana.

Edito 2:

Ahora lo ha bajado a 0.00045


----------



## Alxemi (23 Ago 2016)

Madre mia, ¿alguien ha pillado XMR? pedazo pump y volumen...

ojala tiren bien abajo lisk, que quiero entrar mas..

el puto perro de vacaciones... ::::

---------- Post added 23-ago-2016 at 15:43 ----------




ertitoagus dijo:


> Le han cascado un sell wall de 2130 BTC a lsk en 0.00049 que lo van a hundir en la misería...
> 
> Edito:
> 
> ...



ahora 44...

La verdad es que nunca había visto algo así en ningún mercado, ya puede estar bien verificado ese ballenato en polo porque si no sacar esas chapas le va a costar bastante tiempo y fees...

cuando desaparezca esa pared _debería_ ser momento de entrar... pero no se si tendré chapillas disponibles... :´´´(


----------



## soynini (23 Ago 2016)

Monero rozando los 90k.. y pensar que yo vendi hace poco los que tenia por que parecia que no iba a ninguna parte la puta moneda.. ahora a ver quien es el listo que se mete con esta super subida.

Creo que tiene mas sentido seguir en ETC y rezar por que acabe pumpeando mas tarde o temprano.


----------



## BudSpencer (23 Ago 2016)

soynini dijo:


> Creo que tiene mas sentido seguir en ETC y rezar por que acabe pumpeando mas tarde o temprano.



Uf, lo veo muy muy complicado. No se ha logrado que la gente de ETH se pase a ETC ni tampoco ha formado un buen grupo de desarrolladores. Mi impresión es que ETC se queda abonada a un milagro provocado por algún nuevo escándalo en ETH. Si no sucede... creo que la tendencia será bajista a largo plazo.


----------



## Alxemi (23 Ago 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Uf, lo veo muy muy complicado. No se ha logrado que la gente de ETH se pase a ETC ni tampoco ha formado un buen grupo de desarrolladores. Mi impresión es que ETC se queda abonada a un milagro provocado por algún nuevo escándalo en ETH. Si no sucede... creo que la tendencia será bajista a largo plazo.



9


BudSpencer dijo:


> Uf, lo veo muy muy complicado. No se ha logrado que la gente de ETH se pase a ETC ni tampoco ha formado un buen grupo de desarrolladores. Mi impresión es que ETC se queda abonada a un milagro provocado por algún nuevo escándalo en ETH. Si no sucede... creo que la tendencia será bajista a largo plazo.




Desde móvil


----------



## trukutruku (23 Ago 2016)

como consiga pasar los 95 o asi xmr a saber donde se puede plantar... 

el otro dia lei algo de que se estaba implantando con exito xmr en la deepweb por el tema de que esta moneda facilita el anonimato pero a ver quien es el que se atreve a meterse ahi dentro ahora ::


----------



## Vae Victis (23 Ago 2016)

No hay trimestre sin noticia nanzy, cada cual más descabellado. El negocio tiene que ser brutal...
Que el business no pare, no....


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## scratch (23 Ago 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Uf, lo veo muy muy complicado. No se ha logrado que la gente de ETH se pase a ETC ni tampoco ha formado un buen grupo de desarrolladores. Mi impresión es que ETC se queda abonada a un milagro provocado por algún nuevo escándalo en ETH. Si no sucede... creo que la tendencia será bajista a largo plazo.



Desde mi punto de vista, que la gente de ETH se pase a ETC es un hándicap para ésta última. ¿Después de la que han liado, te fias de ellos?.
ETC tiene ahora mismo un grupo de 12 desarrolladores Ethereum Classic Development (etcdev), que no se si serán buenos o malos, pero ahí están.

Indiscutiblemente las cagadas de ETH van a repercutir en ETC (positivamente o no, si se encuentra un bug en el core va a afectar negativamene a las dos), pero por lo que he leído en bitcointalk su intención es separarse lo más posible de ETH, no implementando los desarrollos de "La fundación". 

Todo ésto lo digo desde el punto de vista que tengo un puñado de ETC comprados más arriba de lo que me gustaría y minando actualmente sin beneficio. Lo que quiero decir con ésto es que si no creyera en lo que hay me había salido cuando bajó de 55, con beneficios, y a otra cosa.

---------- Post added 23-ago-2016 at 20:06 ----------




pvccan dijo:


> No hay trimestre sin noticia nanzy, cada cual más descabellado. El negocio tiene que ser brutal...
> Que el business no pare, no....
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



ein?

El mensaje que has escrito es muy corto. Por favor alarga tu mensaje en al menos 10 caracter(es).


----------



## BudSpencer (23 Ago 2016)

scratch dijo:


> ETC tiene ahora mismo un grupo de 12 desarrolladores Ethereum Classic Development (etcdev), que no se si serán buenos o malos, pero ahí están.
> 
> Indiscutiblemente las cagadas de ETH van a repercutir en ETC (positivamente o no, si se encuentra un bug en el core va a afectar negativamene a las dos), pero por lo que he leído en bitcointalk su intención es separarse lo más posible de ETH, no implementando los desarrollos de "La fundación".



Los desarrolladores de ETC son de bajo perfil. Se ha llegado a plantear incluso una campaña de financiación para fichar gente con más nivel. De momento soy pesimista en este aspecto y sin un buen grupo de desarrollo no se puede esperar nada.

Se ve que los desarrolladores de ETC son gente bienintencionada pero lejos de la solvencia profesional. Un acontecimiento reciente muy vergonzoso: se pusieron a borrar licencias del código heredado : Un hecho lamentable que muestra mucha falta de experiencia.

A este paso veo a BlueArrow y a un servidor picando código de ETC ::


----------



## scratch (23 Ago 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Los desarrolladores de ETC son de bajo perfil. Se ha llegado a plantear incluso una campaña de financiación para fichar gente con más nivel. De momento soy pesimista en este aspecto y sin un buen grupo de desarrollo no se puede esperar nada.
> 
> Se ve que los desarrolladores de ETC son gente bienintencionada pero lejos de la solvencia profesional. Un acontecimiento reciente muy vergonzoso: *se pusieron a borrar licencias del código heredado* : Un hecho lamentable que muestra mucha falta de experiencia.
> 
> A este paso veo a BlueArrow y a un servidor picando código de ETC ::



¿Link de lo remarcado en negrita?, es para darles con un calcetín usado después de una semana de maniobras.:ouch::ouch:

Tais tardando en subiros al carro, ¿a qué esperáis?, le daríais un buen empujón. (en serio, no es ironía).


----------



## BudSpencer (23 Ago 2016)

trukutruku dijo:


> vaya orgia se estan dando con XMR. y pensar que estaba pensando esta tarde si pillar a 54 y me eche para atras porque veia que no acababa de tirar...





soynini dijo:


> Monero rozando los 90k.. y pensar que yo vendi hace poco los que tenia por que parecia que no iba a ninguna parte la puta moneda.. ahora a ver quien es el listo que se mete con esta super subida.



Teníais razón con Monero pero quién podía imaginar que finalmente los grandes mercados de la "deepweb" fueran a adoptarla. Era una opción pero parecía lejana por la poca entidad de Monero frente a BTC y ETH.

AlphaBay and Oasis Markets to Begin Accepting Monero for Payments - Deep Dot Web

---------- Post added 23-ago-2016 at 21:34 ----------




scratch dijo:


> ¿Link de lo remarcado en negrita?, es para darles con un calcetín usado después de una semana de maniobras.:ouch::ouch:
> 
> Tais tardando en subiros al carro, ¿a qué esperáis?, le daríais un buen empujón. (en serio, no es ironía).



Copyrighted yet GNU? Seems like a major disconnect · ethereumproject/mist@78e419d · GitHub

Comentario al respecto:



> Copy right and open source doesn't exclude itself, Everything has a copy right by default..
> 
> If you fork code, you guys shouldn't change copyright and license stuff, otherwise you make yourself vulnerable to lawsuits
> 
> Its already bad enough that you copy and paste the code, instead of properly forking in github, so that people can see where it comes from.



Licencia de ETH:

mist/LICENSE at develop · ethereum/mist · GitHub


----------



## ertitoagus (24 Ago 2016)

Llevo un par de días ahora cae monero ahora cae monero... pero nada, que solo tira para arriba.

Ese tren se me ha pasado varias veces.

no se si coger alguno y guardarlo "para futuro"....


Edito:

Tengo vigilada SC, creo que está en un valor lo suficientemente bajo como para que sea usaba para un pump de esos de ver y no ver.


----------



## Alxemi (24 Ago 2016)

ertitoagus dijo:


> Llevo un par de días ahora cae monero ahora cae monero... pero nada, que solo tira para arriba.
> 
> Ese tren se me ha pasado varias veces.
> 
> ...



Ojo con SC, creo que es una coin útil e interesante pero tiene una peculiaridad, se mina en merged mining con ETH y ETC, es decir, los mineros no pierden hash (casi) por minarla. Esto hace que los datos de su red y su mercado estén bastante falseados y que haya una gran parte del hash que se dedique solo a dumpear. Yo mismo estoy minando ETC y no hago SC en merged únicamente por temas de alimentacion de mis tarjetas, no me llega suficiente caña para hacerlo por el bus y no tengo risers, si tuviera un sistema un poco menos improvisado lo estaría haciendo.

La experiencia dice que las coins que entran en merged mining se suelen ir al suelo, pero esa experiencia era con shitcoins, no con coins que hacen cosas como SC, por lo que no creo que el merged le afecte completamente, pero desde luego hay que tenerlo en cuenta.

Aparte, si XMR se empieza a generalizar en tor, desde luego es una coin que hay que tener, el problema es el de siempre, cuando entrar... yo ahora no tengo chapas disponibles en caliente y me esperaré, pero si tiene una corrección fuerte, algo que debería ocurrir (aunque no es seguro) si es probable que meta algo pensando en el medio plazo.

Sobre ETC soy optimista con reservas. Está claro que tiene que construirse y aún no lo ha hecho, pero lo conseguido en tan poco tiempo creo que es encomiable. No me gusta sin embargo la actitud esa de "lo que haga eth no lo hacemos", la veo infantil, veremos que pasa. Desde luego lo que no va a ocurrir es que pegue un subidon por una tontería, rondará los 300 arriba o abajo,

Lisk vuelve a una tendencia bajista, el movimiento del muro le hizo rebotar pero vuelve a deprimirse, por mi bien, quiero cargar abajo,

Brutal el crecimiento sostenido y sin burbujones de FCT, me está salvando la cartera.


----------



## soynini (24 Ago 2016)

ETC segunda en volumen detras de XMR, ETH cuarta... sera 25 el puto suelo? veremos. Espero que si por que madre mia, lo que tenia en ETC se esta yendo a la mierda. A ver si pumpean ya que ya toca.


----------



## BudSpencer (24 Ago 2016)

soynini dijo:


> ETC segunda en volumen detras de XMR, ETH cuarta... sera 25 el puto suelo? veremos. Espero que si por que madre mia, lo que tenia en ETC se esta yendo a la mierda. A ver si pumpean ya que ya toca.



Mi opinión sobre ETC ya la he puesto antes. Yo creo que todavía tiene bastante recorrido a la baja.


----------



## paketazo (24 Ago 2016)

Mucho cuidado con las ETH y ETC, cuando se empieza a revolver mierda en un negocio...sea el que sea, a la larga termina salpicando y ahuyentado a los inversores de referencia.

Me refiero a que si había manos fuertes de por medio, con participaciones importantes 3% ... 5%...es probable que estén saliéndose tras toda la movida de la división, fork, etc... ya que aquí juegan en otra liga, no es como nosotros que metemos 3 BTC y esperamos hacernos ricos, estas "ballenas" tienen cientos de BTC y si no lo ven claro irán saliéndose sigilosamente, y se verán goteos a la baja con rebotes puntuales.

La clave a nivel técnico es que no se pierdan los mínimos mensuales y trimestrales, perdidos estos, mejor estar fuera salvo que sea para rebote especulativo.

Un saludo y con lo que sea, mucha suerte.


----------



## ertitoagus (25 Ago 2016)

la verdad es que esas dos tienen mala pinta. Una pena lo de ETC.

Hoy parece que ya se acaba la fiebre por monero y las manos más debiles están empezando a salirse.

Veremos si aparecen los del sell wall de 2000 btc en lsk a hacer la gracia por tercer día consecutivo...


----------



## Alxemi (25 Ago 2016)

Alguien ha comentado pero no encuentro el mensaje que por qué los que estamos largos en ETC no hemos vendido para comprar mas abajo; en mi caso y porque según mi definición ponerse largo no es andar comprando y vendiendo, eso para mi es juguetear, acumular apuesta sobre apuesta (cuando sube, cuando baja), son conceptos diferentes.

Si estoy largo, compro y espero, meses, incluso años, contra viento y marea, suba baje o lo que sea, la experiencia me dice que aguantar de verdad es la única manera de obtener beneficios realmente interesantes, y esa al menos es la apuesta que mantengo con ETC aunque me cueste algunos BTC si sale mal. (y con todas las que tengo en largo)

Luego está el jugueteo de comprar y vender, eso ahora lo mantengo por ejemplo con doge, y que he hecho en el pasado con NEM, NXT, y otras; 

Sobre ETC, está en medio de una tormenta, no se si ya tiene acceso a los fondos el hacker original de DAO, todo el tema de los white fuckers... tendrán que pasar unos meses hasta que todo eso sea agua pasada, entonces veremos si el proyecto tiene futuro como para hacerle frente a eth o no.. si tiene equipo de desarrollo, cuales son sus politicas finales... por ahora desgraciadamente lo que veo son nuevas noticias de empresas que se apuntan a la blockchain de eth.


----------



## silverwindow (25 Ago 2016)

Los negocios blockchain iran desplazando a las "monedas" blockchain.
Supongo que al final el el top conmarketcap solo ahbra "negocios" blockchain.

Lo ideal es mantener contra viento y marea.

Yo compre un puñado de Litecoins cuando salieron, estaba a 0,02.

Evidentemente si los hubiera mantenido ahora seria rico.bstante asquerosamente rico.
Pero este es un jego de paciencia y de verlas venir,y yo no la tube.

Saque una buena pasta de la venta,y cuando digo buena pasta es buena pasta, tube que moverme para vender, pero claro, no millones como si hubiera esperado y vendido arriba de todo...en fin..
Cuesta muchisimo esperar sobretodo cuando sube.

Algun palo he tendi tambien, con NXT. :S

pero bueno, a mi las crypto me han tratado bien. 

ETH meti 1 btc en la presale, saque 5.Ahora serian 50.

---------- Post added 25-ago-2016 at 11:41 ----------

No hay que encariñarse con una crypto, a veces he salido con perdidas para meterme en una que subia y he recuperado y ganado mucho en dias.

A veces ha sido una locura pegado a la pantalla en poloniex saltando de crypto en crypto.
Tambien he salido por pelos justo antes de una debacle brutal.Es la jungla esto.

ETC se lo tendra que currar si quiere tener su espacio.


----------



## Alxemi (25 Ago 2016)

silverwindow dijo:


> Los negocios blockchain iran desplazando a las "monedas" blockchain.
> Supongo que al final el el top conmarketcap solo ahbra "negocios" blockchain.
> 
> Lo ideal es mantener contra viento y marea.
> ...



silver y ahora sigues jugueteando o ya te has retirado? ::


----------



## digipl (25 Ago 2016)

El hacker del DAO tendrá disponibles los ETC el próximo 31 de Agosto.

No suelo opinar de inversiones pero hay que tener algo más que optimismo para pensar que ETC tiene algún futuro. 

.-Ningún desarrollo ni Devs se han sumado a esta iniciativa.
.-El White Hacker, que son los Devs de ETH, tienen 7 millones de ETC para, llegado el caso, joder el mercado.
.-El Hacker del DAO tiene 3.6 millones de ETC de los que intentará sacar algún provecho.
.-Y a la inmensa mayoría de inversores se la sopla lo de "El código es ley".

Me da la impresión que la fiesta se ha acabado. Los listos se aprovecharon y salieron a tiempo y solo quedan los que van a tener que pagar la cuenta.


----------



## silverwindow (25 Ago 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> silver y ahora sigues jugueteando o ya te has retirado? ::



me retire una temporada, mas que nada por falta de tiempo.Hay que tener mucho para estar al dia.

Ahora vuevo a meterme un poquillo.Por vicio mas que nada.
Es mucho mas salvaje que la bolsa.

Estoy siguiendo un par.

La unica manera de forrarse, pero forrarse bien, es meterte en un proyecto que este empezando y apostar furte y esperar,esperar y esperar con sangre muy fria.Los beneficios puedes ser inimaginables o la quiebra total claro.

Meterse en cryptos muy consolidadas te pueden dar algunas perras , pero no mucho mas.

Steem se me escapo.


----------



## BudSpencer (25 Ago 2016)

digipl dijo:


> El hacker del DAO tendrá disponibles los ETC el próximo 31 de Agosto.
> 
> No suelo opinar de inversiones pero hay que tener algo más que optimismo para pensar que ETC tiene algún futuro.
> 
> ...



Yo sí creo que ETC puede ganar. ETH seguro que nos va a ofrecer más episodios de gestión nefasta. Si ETC logra formar un grupo de desarrolladores con cierto nivel le pega un buen bocado a ETH, si además presentan evoluciones tecnológicas que son aplicables a ETH sin duda ganan la guerra.

En la situación actual ETC debería bajar un trecho importante. De hecho lo que estamos viendo debería haber sucedido hace semanas, cuando ETH demostró fortaleza y se plantó de nuevo en la cotización anterior a la irrupción de ETC. El "hype" que montaron los desarrolladores de ETC con su "declaración de independencia" funcionó y evitaron la fuerte caída en la que había entrado.



Alxemi dijo:


> Alguien ha comentado pero no encuentro el mensaje que por qué los que estamos largos en ETC no hemos vendido para comprar mas abajo; en mi caso y porque según mi definición ponerse largo no es andar comprando y vendiendo, eso para mi es juguetear, acumular apuesta sobre apuesta (cuando sube, cuando baja), son conceptos diferentes.
> 
> Si estoy largo, compro y espero, meses, incluso años, contra viento y marea, suba baje o lo que sea, la experiencia me dice que aguantar de verdad es la única manera de obtener beneficios realmente interesantes, y esa al menos es la apuesta que mantengo con ETC aunque me cueste algunos BTC si sale mal. (y con todas las que tengo en largo)



Fui yo el que preguntaba. La había quitado porque tenía claro que me responderíais esto. En cualquier caso, entiendo que alguien que va largo lo deje ahí y no lo toque si no tiene intención de seguir las cotizaciones, pero si se está al pie del cañón me parece bastante mejor opción ir vendiendo y comprando más barato. Además se pueden realizar las compras con mucha tranquilidad porque es a largo plazo.


----------



## paketazo (25 Ago 2016)

*silverwindow* la paciencia es muy importante aquí como bien dices, y coincido en lo de analizar un poco el "producto" dónde nos metemos, sobre todo si vamos a largo plazo.

Lo de mirar atrás y ver que podríamos ser millonarios es una sensación que conozco bien...podría serlo con APPL o incluso con alguna otra del Nasdaq que tuve entre manos en los 90s...pero como dices, lo difícil es saber vender...para mi, es muy difícil, sobre todo si se es inversor y no especulador.

Yo ahora mismo como os dije, solo creo en Vcash, que por cierto, no me preguntéis como coño lo harán los developers, pero a parte de ya solo usar una confirmación en Polo, Rawx, y 2 en Bittrex, ha prometido que en la próxima actualización, lo hará en 0 confirmaciones, 3 segundos máximo, e infinitas TPS...las tengo desde 4 céntimos, y no suelto ni una, igual la cago, pero de momento sigo creyendo en lo que veo, y uso.

Suerte con ellos chavales.


----------



## silverwindow (25 Ago 2016)

jejeje si,es dificil estar ganando mucha pasta y no vender.
Luego ves que seria mucha mas.

Pero bueno.Ahi estamos.Hay problema peores. 

OJO:Tambien hay cryptos q estaban muy arriba y se han caido brutalmente dejando a los humillados poseedores con una sensacion de "ojala hubiese vendido en X...

Vcash,asi por encima y sin entrar en foros, la veo muy muy verde, y sin ninguna feature que sobresalga.La velocidad no es suficiente para "explotar mainstream".Auqnue tampoco las soltaria si las tubiera muy abajo.Pero comprar ahora no.

*Vcash is a decentralized currency for the internet. It enables you to send money to anywhere in the world instantly for almost no cost.*

vale, y?


Lo de ETH-ETC me recuerda un poco a lo de Ripple y Stellar.La segunda siempre fue eso, segundona.


----------



## paketazo (25 Ago 2016)

silverwindow dijo:


> jejeje si,es dificil estar ganando mucha pasta y no vender.
> Luego ves que seria mucha mas.
> 
> Pero bueno.Ahi estamos.Hay problema peores.
> ...



espero que investigues el resto de criptos un poco más a fondo.



Zeroledger | Vcash

Cuando se implemente y se pruebe si funciona (evidentemente esa es la clave)...será más rápido que una credit card, se podrá usar en vending, y parece ser, que ya hay contactos pues el dev ha estado en las vegas, y no precisamente apostando...

¿todo humo?...compañeros, ahí ya no entro, pero de momento y en más de un año que llevo dentro, todo lo que ha prometido lo ha cumplido.

Ojo, yo hablo de Vcash por que es la que he analizado a nivel fundamental y me agrada pero no he recomendado a nadie jamás comprar ni una, además, seguro que no las he analizado todas (seguro no, fijo), y puede ser que haya filones por descubrir, y por eso andamos por aquí...¿no?

un saludo y suerte


----------



## BudSpencer (25 Ago 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> espero que investigues el resto de criptos un poco más a fondo.
> 
> Zeroledger | Vcash
> 
> Cuando se implemente y se pruebe si funciona (evidentemente esa es la clave)...será más rápido que una credit card, se podrá usar en vending, y parece ser, que ya hay contactos pues el dev ha estado en las vegas, y no precisamente apostando...



No le veo nada de revolucionario. Es básicamente como una "wallet" basada en web. La "wallet" se conecta a un servidor que tiene toda la "blockchain" y realiza las operaciones que necesita.

Vcash sólo tiene un desarrollador, aunque le pone muchas ganas.


----------



## paketazo (25 Ago 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> No le veo nada de revolucionario. Es básicamente como una "wallet" basada en web. La "wallet" se conecta a un servidor que tiene toda la "blockchain" y realiza las operaciones que necesita.
> 
> Vcash sólo tiene un desarrollador, aunque le pone muchas ganas.



No hay tal servidor, ya que eso sería centralizar, la clave es descentralizar, tu puedes crear un nodo, yo mismo, cualquiera, y de los 320 que hay aproximadamente, nadie tiene el control.


Vcash (XVC) ZeroLedger iOS Demo - YouTube


Si hubiera centralización, esto sería una morralla más, al estilo de los masternodes de Dash centralizados.

Yo solo os comento esto, si lo logra...partirá la pana, no tengo dudas. 

Bajarte toda la blockchain a un móvil e instalarla en minutos, para acto seguido poder pagar en un supermaket pasando tu código por el lector y siendo aceptado en menos de 3 segundos. A parte se ha implementado la opción de poder trasferir a cualquier dispositivo (ordenador, móvil, tablet, tu wallet sin necesidad de mover el fichero wallet.dat, solo con un código personal, lo que facilita que estés en cualquier punto del globo compres un móvil , metas tu código tras instalar la app, y sin wallet.dat puedas tener tus fondos disponibles)

Me agrada que seáis críticos, eso es lo que hace falta siempre a un enamorado de algo...yo de momento, ya os digo que solo estoy dentro por que me agrada lo que veo, si veo algo feo o raro, también es cierto que intentare soltar lastre. 

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## soynini (25 Ago 2016)

silverwindow dijo:


> me retire una temporada, mas que nada por falta de tiempo.Hay que tener mucho para estar al dia.
> 
> Ahora vuevo a meterme un poquillo.Por vicio mas que nada.
> Es mucho mas salvaje que la bolsa.
> ...



El problema es... cuantas coins llegan a algun sitio? Me refiero a coins donde puedas comprar antes de que se metan en exchanges grandes al menos, no ya digo un ICO.

Y las coins al meterse en exchanges, muchas veces vemos el tipico grafico donde nada mas empezar la gente empieza a dumpear a saco:


Poloniex - Bitcoin/Cryptocurrency Exchange

Ejemplo de gente vendiendo a saco nada mas listearse la coin.

En estos casos quien mas gana es el que ha comprado en un ico, y vende nada mas meterse en exchanges... muchas veces nunca se llegan a recuperar y el grafico all time es como una rampa al principio y luego liso para siempre ::

Hay algun ICO que veais interesante? digipl que te parece Agoras?
Esta pagina esta bien para mirar icos:

ICO Countdown

Sobre el ETC yo no lo veo claro.. creo que voy a vender lo que tengo (con perdidas) por que algo me dice que iremos aun mas bajo con la mierda del hacker y lo del dia 31, la gente es propensa a dumpear con estas cosas, aunque claro nunca se sabe, igual si vendo ahora vendo en el suelo.. ienso:


----------



## BudSpencer (25 Ago 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> No hay tal servidor, ya que eso sería centralizar, la clave es descentralizar, tu puedes crear un nodo, yo mismo, cualquiera, y de los 320 que hay aproximadamente, nadie tiene el control.
> 
> Bajarte toda la blockchain a un móvil e instalarla en minutos, para acto seguido poder pagar en un supermaket pasando tu código por el lector y siendo aceptado en menos de 3 segundos. A parte se ha implementado la opción de poder trasferir a cualquier dispositivo (ordenador, móvil, tablet, tu wallet sin necesidad de mover el fichero wallet.dat, solo con un código personal, lo que facilita que estés en cualquier punto del globo compres un móvil , metas tu código tras instalar la app, y sin wallet.dat puedas tener tus fondos disponibles)



Sinceramente, no veo una gran innovación. El móvil no se descarga la "blockchain" sólo realiza peticiones a los nodos, que sí tienen la "blockchain". Una "wallet" basada en web es lo mismo, la diferencia es que en Vcash son los propios nodos de la red los que ofrecen el servicio.

En cualquier caso es una funcionalidad útil que vaya integrado en el sistema. El problema que tiene: sobrecarga la red y no se paga por ello. Muchos nodos o casi todos desactivarían esta opción.


----------



## silverwindow (26 Ago 2016)

Es curioso.

No se,hay muchas crtyptos con buena tech q se han quedado por el camino. Hay buenos devs con buenas intenciones,pero a veces no basta.

NXT por ejemplo,esta ahí luchando por no hundirse en el CM.Y eso q tiene o ha tenido gran comunidad y buenos devs.

A veces simplemente no cuajan.También hace falta bastante pasta,hay q pagar a los devs.

Y otras q parece q estaban muriendo pegan un estirón,pero pocos casos.

Yo a vcash no lo veo,pero nunca se sabe.

Buena pagina la de ico countdown


----------



## Alxemi (26 Ago 2016)

Si, buena página ico countdown, mañana la miraré más. 
Llamativo la cantidad de proyectos en eth... Mas que en btc... 
El book de doge se está poniendo otra Vez en modo pump ready, a ver si el dinero que sale de monero le ayuda un poco y está Vez es la buena,que me tiene harto el puto perro... 

Desde móvil


----------



## trukutruku (26 Ago 2016)

pues si, parece que lo que empujo a XMR a este precio es el anuncio de AlphaBay (un mercado de la deep web) de que empezaria a aceptar pagos con esta moneda.

404 Not Found | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas

tambien parece que estan haciendo algo con microsoft Azure

404 Not Found | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas

dicen que empezaran a aceptar pagos a partir del 1 de septiembre en alphabay. creeis que puede pegar otra buena subida si el 1 de septiembre funciona correctamente?


----------



## ertitoagus (26 Ago 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Si, buena página ico countdown, mañana la miraré más.
> Llamativo la cantidad de proyectos en eth... Mas que en btc...
> El book de doge se está poniendo otra Vez en modo pump ready, a ver si el dinero que sale de monero le ayuda un poco y está Vez es la buena,que me tiene harto el puto perro...
> 
> Desde móvil



me temo que el dinero a vuelto a monero y con fuerza esta noche...


----------



## soynini (26 Ago 2016)

silverwindow dijo:


> Es curioso.
> 
> No se,hay muchas crtyptos con buena tech q se han quedado por el camino. Hay buenos devs con buenas intenciones,pero a veces no basta.
> 
> ...



Yo de las de ico countdown solo conocia Agoras, lo poco que lei y entendi (por que es dificil de entender que coño es) parece algo interesante, pero como con todos estos proyectos, nunca sabes si hay alguna complicacion en medio tipo lo que tiene MAID o el mismo ETH, pero bueno, ambas han pumpeado bien que al final es lo que cuenta, ahora solo queda saber si esta pumpeara por encima del precio del ICO o no...

Aqui teneis mas info:

Agoras - mercado inteligente descentralizado - Tau Chain - Seguimiento Crowdsales - Forobits - Foro de Bitcoin en Español

Me gustaria saber que opinais digipl y Sr Mojon al respecto de esto. Yo no se si comprar un par ahora que estan aun a centimos.. quien sabe si llega a valer un dolar ya seria una buena jugada. La cosa esta en tener que hacer hold con la coin en un exchange por que no tienen wallet... y podrian ser meses en hold on Bittrex con las monedas ahi.

Y el ETC a subido un 11%, no se si vender o es que ya tocamos suelo? a mi no me gusta la idea de llevar ETC encima el 31 de agosto. Quiza venda todo en las proximas hora y me pase a XMR esperando algun pump por lo del 1 de septiembre.


----------



## Alxemi (27 Ago 2016)

Darknet Customers Are Demanding Bitcoin Alternative Monero | Bitcoin Magazine

Desde móvil

---------- Post added 27-ago-2016 at 00:53 ----------

Muy Interesante agoras, pero los tokens están más baratos en bitrex que en la ico. 
Creo que entrare con algo, pero tengo que revisar primero de donde lo saco, es muy ambicioso, complejo, arriesgado... Mi tipo de inversión jejeje , raro me parecerá que en uno o dos años no diera retornos potentes, tampoco tienen que arrasar, solo avanzar en el proyecto. 
No me mola de bitrex que luego probablemente haya que dejar ahí los tokens, no me fio de ese exchange 

Desde móvil


----------



## scratch (27 Ago 2016)

Madre mía los de RGH (aka WGH, aka Ethereum Foundation, aka slock.it, aka Bity) lo hijos de fruta que pueden llegar a ser.


Whitehat Withdrawal contract - Update and Next Steps : ethereum

En lugar de enviar a los DTH directamente los ETC resultantes de la recuperacíón parcial de los ETH del hackeo a DAO (Toma ya qué lista de siglas). Tienen la lista con las direcciones de los DTH, así que pueden hacerlo sin mayor problema. Se sacan de la manga un contrato para que sean los propios DTH quienes reclamen esos ETC a lo largo de seis meses, y si algun ETC no es reclamado se lo autoasignan como "donación".

Lo que me iba a reir si alguien hackea este contrato y envía los ETC a sus dueños directamente, dejando a los de RGH con un palmo de narices. :XX::XX::XX::XX:
En fín, dejaré de soñar y me ceñiré a la realidad, estamos rodeados de malnacidos.


----------



## Lord Vader (27 Ago 2016)

soynini dijo:


> Yo de las de ico countdown solo conocia *Agoras*, lo poco que lei y entendi (por que es dificil de entender que coño es) parece algo interesante, pero como con todos estos proyectos, nunca sabes si hay alguna complicacion en medio tipo lo que tiene MAID o el mismo ETH, pero bueno, ambas han pumpeado bien que al final es lo que cuenta, ahora solo queda saber si esta pumpeara por encima del precio del ICO o no...
> 
> Aqui teneis mas info:
> 
> ...




Puedes utilizar Omniwallet Omniwallet™ - The Next Generation Wallet


----------



## ertitoagus (27 Ago 2016)

scratch dijo:


> Madre mía los de RGH (aka WGH, aka Ethereum Foundation, aka slock.it, aka Bity) lo hijos de fruta que pueden llegar a ser.
> 
> 
> Whitehat Withdrawal contract - Update and Next Steps : ethereum
> ...



por muy bien que pueda ver el proyecto en algún momento se me quita ninguna gana de que pase ni un centimo mio por ETH y su fundación. menudos cuatreros....


----------



## scratch (27 Ago 2016)

Pensais que ETC se va para abajo en los las próximas horas/dias??


----------



## davitin (27 Ago 2016)

Que tiene que pasar el 31 de agosto con etc?


----------



## trukutruku (27 Ago 2016)

scratch dijo:


> Pensais que ETC se va para abajo en los las próximas horas/dias??



dicen por ahi que a partir del 31 el hacker dispondra de sus fondos y no parece que haya mucha gente dispuesta a quedarse ahi cuando eso ocurra.


----------



## scratch (27 Ago 2016)

davitin dijo:


> Que tiene que pasar el 31 de agosto con etc?



Hasta donde yo se, se liberan los fondos a los que puede tener acceso el "hacker" de DAO.
Si es por otro motivo, ruego que me corrijáis.


----------



## davitin (27 Ago 2016)

Pero...se supone que venderá sus etc y bajaran de precio? Que pasara después?


----------



## scratch (27 Ago 2016)

trukutruku dijo:


> dicen por ahi que a partir del 31 el hacker dispondra de sus fondos y no parece que haya mucha gente dispuesta a quedarse ahi cuando eso ocurra.



Pues como no dumpeen me voy a quedar con un palmo de narices sin poder comprar más abajo de 23.


----------



## trukutruku (27 Ago 2016)

davitin dijo:


> Pero...se supone que venderá sus etc y bajaran de precio? Que pasara después?



son 50KK$ lo que va a tener asi que imaginate el panico que puede provocar si empieza a vender a saco... ::


----------



## ertitoagus (27 Ago 2016)

pueden pasar 2 cosas, que dumpee a saco y evidentemente baje su valor a los infiernos.

O que mueva los fondos en favor de ETC y en contra de ETH, con lo que habría un efecto euforía que haría subir el valor de ETC a los cielos (ganancia clara para el hacker, que en mi opinión no merece dicho nombre, es una cagada de la ETH fundation y sus contratos inteligentes, no un acto de hacking propiamente dicho)


----------



## davitin (27 Ago 2016)

ertitoagus dijo:


> pueden pasar 2 cosas, que dumpee a saco y evidentemente baje su valor a los infiernos.
> 
> O que mueva los fondos en favor de ETC y en contra de ETH, con lo que habría un efecto euforía que haría subir el valor de ETC a los cielos (ganancia clara para el hacker, que en mi opinión no merece dicho nombre, es una cagada de la ETH fundation y sus contratos inteligentes, no un acto de hacking propiamente dicho)



Osea que puede pasar cualquier cosa...

Vale la pena tener unos cuantos etc por si acaso.


----------



## scratch (27 Ago 2016)

ertitoagus dijo:


> pueden pasar 2 cosas, que dumpee a saco y evidentemente baje su valor a los infiernos.
> 
> O que mueva los fondos en favor de ETC y en contra de ETH, con lo que habría un efecto euforía que haría subir el valor de ETC a los cielos (ganancia clara para el hacker, que en mi opinión no merece dicho nombre, es una cagada de la ETH fundation y sus contratos inteligentes, no un acto de hacking propiamente dicho)



Los de ETH foundation van a hacer todo lo que puedan para dumpear, no descarto que sean ellos mismos los que están haciendo que suba un poco para posteriormente tratar de llevarla abajo aprovechando el efecto miedo al dumpeo del "hacker". También digo que si me equivoco voy a meter la pata hasta el corvejón.
Con respecto al "hacker" fecundo  tu opinión (de ahí el entrecomillado), el programa hizo exáctamente lo que le habían dicho que tenía que hacer. Se les avisó que tenían un agujero, respondieron que el código estaba bien... y alguien les demostró por las malas que no era así.


----------



## paketazo (27 Ago 2016)

Yo ante la duda esperaría para tradearla en el último instante, a veces las prisas no son buenas.

Pensad que el free float de ETC es alto, y si hay a parte del hacker, alguna otra mano fuerte de ETH que quiera dumpear ETC lo tiene a huevo, solo con el fin de que ETH prevalezca y se fortaleza frente a la adversidad de ETC.

En estos casos suele salir ganando siempre el que más pasta tiene, y en principio, parece que las manos fuertotas andan tras ETH...creo que Coinbase tiene también interés en que así sea, y estos son una buena mano fuerte también.

Tened cuidado, y si os lanzáis, suerte.


----------



## trukutruku (28 Ago 2016)

parece que esta noche XMR va a intentar romper los 96.


----------



## ertitoagus (28 Ago 2016)

trukutruku dijo:


> parece que esta noche XMR va a intentar romper los 96.



De momento ya ha roto los 120....


----------



## scratch (28 Ago 2016)

ertitoagus dijo:


> De momento ya ha roto los 120....



Dos veces he perdido el mismo tren en la misma semana. :´´´(


----------



## trukutruku (28 Ago 2016)

y todavia estamos a dia 28, madre mia! yo entré en 91 cagao perdio con la resistencia ahi en 96

si realmente facilita el anonimato y hace que las transacciones sean irrastreables me parece que aun esta muy barato, pero ya veremos...


----------



## davitin (28 Ago 2016)

Monero a duplicado su valor en un solo día, menudo pelotazo para el que comprara muchas cuando estaban mas baratas.


----------



## paketazo (28 Ago 2016)

davitin dijo:


> Monero a duplicado su valor en un solo día, menudo pelotazo para el que comprara muchas cuando estaban mas baratas.



Es lo bonito de este tinglado, que quedan pelotazos...y fiascos evidentemente.

Cualquiera que ande fino, e invierta por ejemplo 3000€ en el momento preciso y en el lugar clave, puede convertirlos en 300.000€.

Lo jodido de esto, es que muchos piensan que todo el monte es orégano, y luego vienen las prisas y pasa lo que pasa.

Hay que ir rebuscando información, y saber analizarla y sobre todo esperar, a veces mucho tiempo, para lograr resultados.

Por cierto, BTC es el jefe indiscutible, pero de lo que cada vez podemos dudar menos, es que los pelotazos grandes parecen estar en otras monedas/proyectos ahora mismo.

Suerte a los que habéis pillado cacho, colocad vuestros stops, y como me digo siempre a mi mismo, no te enamores demasiado, que quizá termine dándote calabazas.

Un saludo.


----------



## soynini (28 Ago 2016)

Estaba en lo cierto... deberia haber vendido ETC y entrar all in en XMR.. pero no lo hice 

Ahora quien sabe si entras entras en el puto techo? Jodeer. Pero eso mismo pensaba ayer ("esta subida no se podra mantener") y me levanto en 0.013... 

Quiza llegue a 10 dolares mientras ETC se sigue estrellando y yo con ETC en la mano...


Como analisis.. 

pros:

-tenemos el hype del 1 de septiembre
-tenemos que es aun la numero 7 en coinmarketcap
-tenemos que solo hay 12 millones de supply
-tenemos que a bitcoin aun le queda mucho tiempo para ser fungible y -realmente anonima
-BTC esta bajando y parece que a la gente le gusta especular con alts que tienen buen volumen cuando BTC baja
-LTC tuvo un pump de 50 dolares con menos razon que XMR que al menos sirve para una demanda real

contras:

-para comprar XMR hace falta BTC
-lleva 70% de subida y esto suele ser un rollercoaster y mas las alts

Entrar en XMR o no entrar? Hagan sus apuestas.


----------



## paketazo (28 Ago 2016)

soynini dijo:


> Estaba en lo cierto... deberia haber vendido ETC y entrar all in en XMR.. pero no lo hice
> 
> Ahora quien sabe si entras entras en el puto techo? Jodeer. Pero eso mismo pensaba ayer ("esta subida no se podra mantener") y me levanto en 0.013...
> 
> ...



Interpola las gráficas de los pumps de ETH, o Factom por ejemplo, que fueron con mucho volumen, y sostenidas. ETH creo que sacó un X15 aproximadamente desde mínimos, y factom un 40X, hablo de memoria, nom e hagáis caso. Suponiendo que el volumen que está moviendo Monero es más parecido al de ETH, se podría interpretar un pump de un 15X desde los últimos mínimos, o sea 1.350.000 sat, por lo tanto, yo personalmente, no me la jugaría.

Pero...quién me dice que finalmente no acaba rompiendo y haciendo un 100X...lo que si os recomendaría es que no metáis a estas alturas mucho dentro si os la jugáis, recordad que Monero es una de las monedas tabú de Poloniex, y quizá ellos mismos sean los que tienen posiciones más grandes en ella, y puede que las vayan deshaciendo poco a poco cuando consideren...Polo es un negocio, y la pasta es lo que le interesa, no que la moneda triunfe ni nada de eso.

Monero caerá, no tengo ninguna duda, pero el ¿cuando?, es la clave.

lo que sí está claro es que los que han entrado y tenido paciencia han tenido premio si van deshaciendo posiciones por aquí.

Un saludo y buena tarde.


----------



## trukutruku (28 Ago 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Interpola las gráficas de los pumps de ETH, o Factom por ejemplo, que fueron con mucho volumen, y sostenidas. ETH creo que sacó un X15 aproximadamente desde mínimos, y factom un 40X, hablo de memoria, nom e hagáis caso. Suponiendo que el volumen que está moviendo Monero es más parecido al de ETH, se podría interpretar un pump de un 15X desde los últimos mínimos, o sea 1.350.000 sat, por lo tanto, yo personalmente, no me la jugaría.
> 
> Pero...quién me dice que finalmente no acaba rompiendo y haciendo un 100X...lo que si os recomendaría es que no metáis a estas alturas mucho dentro si os la jugáis, recordad que Monero es una de las monedas tabú de Poloniex, y quizá ellos mismos sean los que tienen posiciones más grandes en ella, y puede que las vayan deshaciendo poco a poco cuando consideren...Polo es un negocio, y la pasta es lo que le interesa, no que la moneda triunfe ni nada de eso.
> 
> ...



yo esque no se si fiarme por históricos con estas subidas. estos dias estoy leyendo sobre monero y me esta gustando lo que veo, le veo utilidad como medio de pago.

---------- Post added 28-ago-2016 at 15:43 ----------

joder joder joder, 153!!


----------



## soynini (28 Ago 2016)

Madre mia, lo estais viendo? 0.015 y subiendo. A este paso va a sobrepasar a ETH, lo cual no me parece descabellado, pues la total supply es mas pequeña y tiene mas utilidad que ETH que no sirve para nada, al menos hoy en dia.
Con XMR hay gente que la usara para comprar caramelos ilegales, y ese es un mercado grande, por eso no se si entrar, quiza haya traca final el dia 1.


----------



## trukutruku (28 Ago 2016)

3200 btc de volumen en 15 mins ::


----------



## ertitoagus (28 Ago 2016)

Pensar que me salí en 0.01 ....


----------



## kokoliso1 (28 Ago 2016)

ertitoagus dijo:


> Pensar que me salí en 0.01 ....



yo vendí mucho más abajo, de hecho he vuelto a comprar a 0.007 pero mucho menos que antes, ahora sólo notaría el subidón si sigue hasta la paridad con el bitcoin, es improbable pero no imposible.


----------



## scratch (28 Ago 2016)

Los que pilotáis de trading, ¿dónde entraríais a Monero? ¿O no entraríais?


----------



## Alxemi (28 Ago 2016)

scratch dijo:


> Los que pilotáis de trading, ¿dónde entraríais a Monero? ¿O no entraríais?



pff no creo que nadie pueda contestarte a eso. Yo no piloto de trading, quiero entrar, y lo que voy a hacer es esperar un par de dias, esta subida tan rapida _debería _corregir, aunque siga subiendo luego... tampoco es mala idea poner una orden de compra por si hay un flash crash de esos que se recuperan enseguida, no sería muy raro...

---------- Post added 28-ago-2016 at 21:30 ----------

Por cierto se habla de NAUT, BBR y NAV


----------



## trukutruku (28 Ago 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> pff no creo que nadie pueda contestarte a eso. Yo no piloto de trading, quiero entrar, y lo que voy a hacer es esperar un par de dias, esta subida tan rapida _debería _corregir, aunque siga subiendo luego... tampoco es mala idea poner una orden de compra por si hay un flash crash de esos que se recuperan enseguida, no sería muy raro...
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-ago-2016 at 21:30 ----------
> 
> Por cierto se habla de NAUT, BBR y NAV



tu crees que habra una correccion fuerte antes del 1 de septiembre? yo esque no se que pensar. el hype del 1 de septiembre puede ser muy fuerte pero viendo la grafica tengo mis dudas.

por cierto, vaya tela lo de boolberry! que no para de subir!


----------



## scratch (28 Ago 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> pff no creo que nadie pueda contestarte a eso. Yo no piloto de trading, quiero entrar, y lo que voy a hacer es esperar un par de dias, esta subida tan rapida _debería _corregir, aunque siga subiendo luego... tampoco es mala idea poner una orden de compra por si hay un flash crash de esos que se recuperan enseguida, no sería muy raro...
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-ago-2016 at 21:30 ----------
> 
> Por cierto se habla de NAUT, BBR y NAV



En NAV he entrado con poco a 3340, de momento me estoy comiendo un mojón, a ver si rebota.

Al final he entrado en XMR, cuatro chapas, por si suena la flauta.


----------



## Alxemi (28 Ago 2016)

scratch dijo:


> En NAV he entrado con poco a 3340, de momento me estoy comiendo un mojón, a ver si rebota.
> 
> Al final he entrado en XMR, cuatro chapas, por si suena la flauta.



Yo voy a entrar también en las dos, pensando en el largo plazo, estoy haciendo numeritos y moviendo cositas 

Desde móvil


----------



## silverwindow (29 Ago 2016)

Booolberry es puro especulación,no hay nada no creo q dure la subida.
Nav? Q tiene de especial?

Yo diria q suben las 2 por efecto rebote de Moner,q es imposible saber q hará en las próximas 24h
Yo diría q ya toca dump


----------



## davitin (29 Ago 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Es lo bonito de este tinglado, que quedan pelotazos...y fiascos evidentemente.
> 
> Cualquiera que ande fino, e invierta por ejemplo 3000€ en el momento preciso y en el lugar clave, puede convertirlos en 300.000€.
> 
> ...



Esto es para tener 20 o 30k pavos moviéndolos entre todas las altcoins que están a bajo precio, aunque algunas veces pierdas tarde o temprano das algún pelotazo.

---------- Post added 28-ago-2016 at 22:28 ----------

Por cierto, monero solo se compra con botcoins? En que pagina se pueden comprar?


----------



## scratch (29 Ago 2016)

davitin dijo:


> Esto es para tener 20 o 30k pavos moviéndolos entre todas las altcoins que están a bajo precio, aunque algunas veces pierdas tarde o temprano das algún pelotazo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-ago-2016 at 22:28 ----------
> 
> Por cierto, monero solo se compra con botcoins? En que pagina se pueden comprar?



Acabo de leer en el trollbox de POLO que se pueden comprar en monero.to, han puesto otra, pero no me he quedado con ella.


----------



## Alxemi (29 Ago 2016)

NAV sube sin duda por el efecto contagio de XMR,

Entré en ambas anoche haciendo muchos numeritos y vendiendo parte de mis storj (que estoy cargadisimo, tenia desde la ipo y es un problema porque el volumen es tan bajo que no puedo dumpear sin machacar la cotización, hoy solo con esta venta he bajado un 5% el precio), una parte de mi apuesta de doge (a perdida, si, pero solo una parte, sigo manteniendo la apuesta) y una raspa de FCT. ETC no lo he tocado. Creo que ETC recuperará si pasa el dia 31 y no ocurre ningún drama.

XMR veo muy probable que toque dump, pero creo que la tendencia va a seguir siendo alcista. Los que han comprado van a pedir que se meta en mas mercados de TOR dado que ahora les cunde mucho mas, y habrá efecto en cadena. Puede que haya dump, pero esta la he comprado para el largo plazo y sinceramente paso de estar pendiente. Dentro de un año veré si ha sido buena inversión o no. Si sube mucho tal vez venda un poquito para entrar en otra con buena perspectiva como he hecho con FCT. 

NAV si la veo mas fragil y especulata. Seguirá la senda de XMR, pero tendrá un buen dump y no creo que se recupere. No hay nada que la impulse en este momento que no sea la inercia de XMR y a NAV no la han puesto en ningún market ni creo que lo hagan. Esta si que la compro para vender rápido, lo mismo mañana mismo, y los rendimientos de haberlos se irán a XMR y tal vez a lisk, depende de precios.

Por cierto veo ahora en la gráfica que en efecto anoche hubo un flashcrash, ¿alguien me hizo caso y tenía puesta orden? :::: Yo no... compré directamente y menos mal, porque mi orden pesca cortos habría estado mas abajo

---------- Post added 29-ago-2016 at 10:02 ----------

Por cierto FCT to the mooonn!!!

¿Alguien quiere storj OTC? ::

---------- Post added 29-ago-2016 at 10:43 ----------

Roger Veer sobre monero:

Monero Price Speculation Thread - The Bitcoin Forum

Re: Monero Price Speculation Thread

Post reputation: 0
Quote

Sun Aug 28, 2016 6:54 pm

needmoney90 wrote:
I had no account here, just made it. Shoot me a PM with your email here, or to the same username on Reddit, and I'll get you on our Slack.

Thanks for joining the forum here!
I'll see if I can make some time for Slack in the near future.

Since this is a price speculation thread, here are my thoughts at 2AM on a Monday morning in Tokyo.

From what I have read so far, Monero has MUCH better privacy than Bitcoin at the moment, and its scalability is comparable to Bitcoin's.
At the very least Monero has much much more room to grow before it starts bumping into any scaling issues. (Bitcoin has already hit its scaling limit for the moment with the current dev team. Not for technical reasons, but for social ones)

Anyhow, as I write this, the market cap is about $100M USD, but there is very little real business being done in Monero yet, so nearly all of that value is speculation. (My own included)
Supposedly next month some Dark Net markets will start using Monero.
The new Exodus GUI wallet is coming out soon.
Shapeshift.io already supports Monero.
I suspect that the more traction Shapeshift gets, the more traction Monero will get along with it.

A $500M to $1B USD market cap for Monero in the next few months doesn't seem unreasonable with these things going on.
Price increases will drive further development of services using Monero, that will lead to further price increases.
It will be a self fulfilling cycle until we bump up against scaling issues.

So my wild guess: $500M to $1B USD market cap by the end of the year, even with very few actual use cases at the moment.

What do other people think?


----------



## Alxemi (29 Ago 2016)

Pues parece que BBR le está comiendo la tostada a NAV como litecoin de XMR...


----------



## silverwindow (29 Ago 2016)

BBR subida brutal, como es anonima tb, pues ala, la peña se mete a saco pensando q tambien subira.Pero aparte de esto, hay algo mas a destacar???

He visto alguna cosilla en alphabay aceptando XMR


----------



## Alxemi (29 Ago 2016)

silverwindow dijo:


> BBR subida brutal, como es anonima tb, pues ala, la peña se mete a saco pensando q tambien subira.Pero aparte de esto, hay algo mas a destacar???


----------



## silverwindow (29 Ago 2016)

jajaajja si, a mi que coño me importa si tripilica el valor no?
pero si no hay nada detras...te metes y luego t enculan bien en un dump epico y luego grafica plana eterna.

En fin, esperaremos al proximo tren.

XMR, todo lo que sube baja, aunque sea luego para volver a subir.


----------



## Alxemi (29 Ago 2016)

silverwindow dijo:


> jajaajja si, a mi que coño me importa si tripilica el valor no?
> pero si no hay nada detras...te metes y luego t enculan bien en un dump epico y luego grafica plana eterna.
> 
> En fin, esperaremos al proximo tren.
> ...



Por eso yo las que van arrastrandose tras xmr les doy una vida corta, pump y salirse, si es que hay suerte

XMR es otra cosa, esa la guardo a largo,

Estoy pensando en cambiar nav por bbr ienso:

---------- Post added 29-ago-2016 at 11:38 ----------

xmr corrrigiendo


----------



## silverwindow (29 Ago 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Por eso yo las que van arrastrandose tras xmr les doy una vida corta, pump y salirse, si es que hay suerte
> 
> XMR es otra cosa, esa la guardo a largo,
> 
> ...



si baja mucho igual me meto, pero tiene que pegar una buena bajada por narices, el pump ha sido muy fuerte


----------



## Alxemi (29 Ago 2016)

silverwindow dijo:


> si baja mucho igual me meto, pero tiene que pegar una buena bajada por narices, el pump ha sido muy fuerte



no se yo que decirte, puede hacerlo, pero en 200, en 300... ha tenido un par de intentos de correccion que han quedado arrastrados, fijate en este ultimo, ya se lo han comido,

Yo lo veo fuertemente alcista todavía. No lo veo corrigiendo antes de estar un tiempo lateral, mas que flash-crashes como este.

---------- Post added 29-ago-2016 at 11:47 ----------


----------



## silverwindow (29 Ago 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> no se yo que decirte, puede hacerlo, pero en 200, en 300... ha tenido un par de intentos de correccion que han quedado arrastrados, fijate en este ultimo, ya se lo han comido,
> 
> Yo lo veo fuertemente alcista todavía. No lo veo corrigiendo antes de estar un tiempo lateral, mas que flash-crashes como este.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-ago-2016 at 11:47 ----------



a 0.011 a lo mejor entro, pero ahora si q esta cayendo.
PD parece qeu no, q esta muy fuerte


----------



## Alxemi (29 Ago 2016)

silverwindow dijo:


> a 0.011 a lo mejor entro, pero ahora si q esta cayendo.
> PD parece qeu no, q esta muy fuerte



Algo gordo tendría que pasar para que bajase tanto, si quieres comprar ahí, deja puesta la orden, porque probablemente rebotaría rápido.


----------



## silverwindow (29 Ago 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Algo gordo tendría que pasar para que bajase tanto, si quieres comprar ahí, deja puesta la orden, porque probablemente rebotaría rápido.



Compre algunas al principio de Monero, vendi luego sacando pasta, pero ahora seria muuuuucho mas.

Que mierda.

---------- Post added 29-ago-2016 at 12:06 ----------

XMR tiene pinta de flashcrash


----------



## Alxemi (29 Ago 2016)

silverwindow dijo:


> Compre algunas al principio de Monero, vendi luego sacando pasta, pero ahora seria muuuuucho mas.
> 
> Que mierda.
> 
> ...



Si tu objetivo con el tradeo era sacar pasta rapida, no te arrepientas, conseguiste el objetivo.

Mas habrías sacado si lo metes en BBR, o si hubieses comprado BTC a 1$, etc, y de eso no te arrepientes, a posteriori es muy facil todo.

Para mantenerse sano en este mercado en mi opinión es importante, tener claro el objetivo, conseguirlo, no conseguirlo, cerrar, *olvidar*, y al siguiente. Por que si no con los "y si hubiera" te vuelves loco.


----------



## trukutruku (29 Ago 2016)

menudos hijos de puta. ayer sobre las 6 me pillo a punto de irme a dormir el dump casi cuando estaba a la par que ETH. practicamente en 5 segundos (o me parecieron a mi 5 segundos) cayo de 179 a 150 siguio bajando por debajo de 137, me salto el stop y al final volvi a entrar en 141.

como entré a 91 puse el stop a 117 porque pense que podian intentar de nuevo dumpearlo de nuevo.


----------



## Alxemi (29 Ago 2016)

trukutruku dijo:


> menudos hijos de puta. ayer sobre las 6 me pillo a punto de irme a dormir el dump casi cuando estaba a la par que ETH. practicamente en 5 segundos (o me parecieron a mi 5 segundos) cayo de 179 a 150 siguio bajando por debajo de 137, me salto el stop y al final volvi a entrar en 141.
> 
> como entré a 91 puse el stop a 117 porque pense que podian intentar de nuevo dumpearlo de nuevo.



Las noches son de traca, muchas mañanas me levanto y pienso joder, menos mal que no me he enterado 

---------- Post added 29-ago-2016 at 12:57 ----------

Se habla de un posible pump de AMP que tiene previsto sacar una alpha proximamente, quizás la semana que viene.

---------- Post added 29-ago-2016 at 13:20 ----------

parece que se enfría, a ver si hay dump,,,


----------



## Emeregildo (29 Ago 2016)

He entrado hace poco en XMR.

Por cierto que navegador usais para poloniex? Firefox me va fatal solo ahí


----------



## Alxemi (29 Ago 2016)

Emeregildo dijo:


> He entrado hace poco en XMR.
> 
> Por cierto que navegador usais para poloniex? Firefox me va fatal solo ahí



yo uso firefox, aunque es cierto que no va muy fino, va mejor chrome.


----------



## trukutruku (29 Ago 2016)

chrome me va bien aunque cuando empieza a haber mucho volumen empieza a petardear un poquillo.


----------



## BudSpencer (29 Ago 2016)

En Polo buscan moderadores para la TrollBox. Ya estoy viendo a Alxemi manejando el BanHammer.









> Do you have what it takes to be a great moderator? Think you can handle the TrollBox? If interested please submit your resume, TrollBox name, and why you would make a good moderator to careers@poloniex.com by Sunday Aug 28th. If you have applied in the past you are welcome to reapply.


----------



## Alxemi (29 Ago 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> En Polo buscan moderadores para la TrollBox. Ya estoy viendo a Alxemi manejando el BanHammer.



jeje sería un sueño ::

Me pregunto cuanto pagarán por esos curros,.

XMR estrenando tendencia bajista, a ver hasta donde, mi apuesta son los 150 y ahí lateral. Si hay panic sell entraré con mas,


----------



## silverwindow (29 Ago 2016)

Chrome se chiva hasta de la talla de tus calzoncillos.


----------



## Alxemi (29 Ago 2016)

este tweet probablemente provoque pump en MAID:

MaidSafe op Twitter: "Work on the SAFE browser is underway and is funded by both the community and MaidSafe in MaidSafeCoin. https://t.co/449myIf3bj"

---------- Post added 29-ago-2016 at 15:33 ----------

bueno, me la he jugado, he entrado en maid fuerte para salirme rapido por esa noticia, a ver si no me pillo los dedos,


----------



## trukutruku (29 Ago 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> este tweet probablemente provoque pump en MAID:
> 
> MaidSafe op Twitter: "Work on the SAFE browser is underway and is funded by both the community and MaidSafe in MaidSafeCoin. https://t.co/449myIf3bj"
> 
> ...



la has clavado


----------



## Alxemi (29 Ago 2016)

trukutruku dijo:


> la has clavado



me acabo de salir, media chapilla para el bote,

y ahora que se vaya a la luna si quiere que yo estoy en otras cosas ::

---------- Post added 29-ago-2016 at 16:09 ----------

Monero continua con una tendencia bajista suave sin dumps, interesante como ha afectado a las que iban tras el,, BBR dumpea fuerte, NAV se mantiene, 

FCT el puto amo como las ultimas semanas sigue subiendo estable sin que le afecte el mercado.

MAID creo que va a seguir una tendencia alcista despues de este pequeño pump&dump


----------



## paketazo (29 Ago 2016)

¿¡qué pasa hoy que sube casi todo!?

Redistribución de las plusvalías de Monero entre otras alcoins?

Hasta mis olvidadas Vcash pillan carrerilla.

Espero que todos estéis pillando cacho, parece una ola bonita de surfear.

Un saludo.


----------



## Alxemi (29 Ago 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿¡qué pasa hoy que sube casi todo!?
> 
> Redistribución de las plusvalías de Monero entre otras alcoins?
> 
> ...



Si, yo creo que es eso,

Se está vendiendo algo de XMR y comprando un poco de todo. ETH también está sufriendo un poco, curiosamente mas que ETC

---------- Post added 29-ago-2016 at 16:20 ----------

Al parecer ha habido un avance importante en el desarrollo de NAV, se explica aqui:

★[ANN] [NAV] NAV COIN - ANONYMOUS TECH. ● ANDROID WALLET LIVE ● NAV 2.1 SOON

Creo que voy a cambiar mi perspeectiva de NAV de corto a medio y sacar algo mas de storj para cositas rapidas,


----------



## silverwindow (29 Ago 2016)

Parece q vulven a estar de moda las anonimas.
Ahora el nuevo filon de pumps es que te acepten en darknet.
¿Pero quien habla por darknet?


----------



## BudSpencer (29 Ago 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Creo que voy a cambiar mi perspeectiva de NAV de corto a medio y sacar algo mas de storj para cositas rapidas,



NAV, FCT, XMR, ETC, STORJ, DOGE. Estás en todas las salsas.


----------



## Alxemi (29 Ago 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> NAV, FCT, XMR, ETC, STORJ, DOGE. Estás en todas las salsas.



Estoy en un momento de transición, sacando de coins con las que llevaba años y pasando a nuevas promesas.

he dejado maid y eth, ¿que mas quieres? xD

y dejaré storj cuando pueda venderlo sin hundirlo...

por cierto NAV 25% desde esta mañana, parece que está recogiendo bien las salidas de XMR, la gente está diversificando pero quedandonse en las coins que avanzan en el anonimato.

---------- Post added 29-ago-2016 at 19:47 ----------

New Digital Currency Spikes After Giving Criminals More Secrecy - Bloomberg


----------



## soynini (29 Ago 2016)

Estoy a la espera con los ETC que tenia pensado vender para meterme en XMR. 
No era el dia 28 cuando e hacker tendria sus funds disponibles? El precio sigue mas o menos igual... la verdad no se que hacer. Siento que si vendo en ETC empezara a subir ETC y a subir XMR si compro XMR empezara a bajar XMR y subir ETC ::


----------



## trukutruku (29 Ago 2016)

soynini dijo:


> Estoy a la espera con los ETC que tenia pensado vender para meterme en XMR.
> No era el dia 28 cuando e hacker tendria sus funds disponibles? El precio sigue mas o menos igual... la verdad no se que hacer. Siento que si vendo en ETC empezara a subir ETC y a subir XMR si compro XMR empezara a bajar XMR y subir ETC ::



ten cuidado con xmr que ahora mismo esta muy revuelto.


----------



## BudSpencer (29 Ago 2016)

Es acojonante el bajón que han pegado las órdenes de compra en ETC. Sólo hay 1600 BTC para comprar en 0,0015 :

Ojo, hay riesgo de ataque a ETC:

https://cointelegraph.com/news/test-attack-on-krypton-ethereum-classic-might-be-next



> *Test Attack on Krypton, Ethereum Classic Might be Next*
> 
> Krypton, Ethereum-based network, has recently recovered from a 2-step attack which resulted in a total of 21,465 KR, approximately $3000 USD, being stolen from Bittrex’s wallets. The Krypton team suspects that the attack might have been just a test: attackers might go for other Ethereum-based blockchains such as ETC, for example.


----------



## silverwindow (29 Ago 2016)

trukutruku dijo:


> ten cuidado con xmr que ahora mismo esta muy revuelto.



logico, ha sido muy pumpeada y ahora toca dump.
Is the law.

---------- Post added 29-ago-2016 at 20:53 ----------




BudSpencer dijo:


> Es acojonante el bajón que han pegado las órdenes de compra en ETC. Sólo hay 1600 BTC para comprar en 0,0015 :
> 
> Ojo, hay riesgo de ataque a ETC:
> 
> https://cointelegraph.com/news/test-attack-on-krypton-ethereum-classic-might-be-next



No hay nada seguro en el mundo digital.
Icluso la NSA fue hackeada.

Yo hace un par de semanes que me quite las app bancarias del mobil.
No me fio un pelo.


----------



## Alxemi (29 Ago 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Es acojonante el bajón que han pegado las órdenes de compra en ETC. Sólo hay 1600 BTC para comprar en 0,0015 :
> 
> Ojo, hay riesgo de ataque a ETC:
> 
> https://cointelegraph.com/news/test-attack-on-krypton-ethereum-classic-might-be-next



Si, pero el libro de venta está mas plano todavía,

El volumen se ha ido a otras coins.

Veremos que pasa despues del dia 31, yo soy de la opinion que si no hay drama con el hacker, puede volver a subir.

---------- Post added 29-ago-2016 at 21:38 ----------

Sobre ETC, los dumpeos masivos han sido hoy y ayer. Salian para entrar en XMR y FCT. Sin embargo la cotización se ha mantenido bastante bien, para lo mucho que se ha vendido. Yo creo que está encontrando suelo.
El desarrollo de ETH hoy ha sido rarísimo. Yo creo que tiene padrinos.


----------



## soynini (30 Ago 2016)

Creo que me va a dar algo a medida que se acerca el dia 31. Como los bastardos de ETH les de por intentar crear panico, puede que el resto de gente empieze a dumpear, y el hacker vaya detras. 

Veremos a ver si aguanto o lo vendo todo y me meto en lo que sea, FCT o algo asi que sea mas solido.


----------



## Alxemi (30 Ago 2016)

motivo de la subida de BTS:

The Bitshares Token Snapshot for Peerplays Beginning at September 1

---------- Post added 30-ago-2016 at 00:39 ----------

desde luego este fin de mes está calentito, se junta, el comienzo de uso de XMR en los dark markets, el hacker de ETC tomando control de sus coins...


----------



## ertitoagus (30 Ago 2016)

Hoy y mañana tiene pinta que son días para estarse quietito con BTC.


----------



## Alxemi (30 Ago 2016)

Monero acaba de corregir la velocidad y continua la tendencia alcista


----------



## BudSpencer (30 Ago 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Si, pero el libro de venta está mas plano todavía,
> 
> El volumen se ha ido a otras coins.
> 
> ...



Uf, no lo veo. Se han vuelto a hundir las posiciones de compra. En 0,0013 sólo hay órdenes de compra por valor de 1500 BTC y las órdenes de venta ya están empezando a subir de forma notable en valores cercanos a los actuales. Además ya ni siquiera hay un soporte decente en 0,0020.


----------



## Emeregildo (30 Ago 2016)

Joder he metido un pico en monero y estoy acojonado. No tengo ni idea si sigue hacía arriba o se va a los infiernos


----------



## BudSpencer (30 Ago 2016)

Emeregildo dijo:


> Joder he metido un pico en monero y estoy acojonado. No tengo ni idea si sigue hacía arriba o se va a los infiernos



Aquí puede pasar de todo pero soy moderadamente optimista con el "hype" de Monero a corto plazo.

En mi caso no he comprado. Sólo invierto en tecnologías que me convenzan y Monero no la he analizado. Sobre el papel tiene muchas ventajas pero realmente no lo sé.


----------



## paketazo (30 Ago 2016)

Emeregildo dijo:


> Joder he metido un pico en monero y estoy acojonado. No tengo ni idea si sigue hacía arriba o se va a los infiernos



Presupongo que no has entrado antes del pump...apunta 0.01310 ahora mismo es lo que separa a monero de que salten stops como una traca valenciana en semana de fallas.

La subida ha sido bestial y con volumen, pero hasta el más pardillo de los que ha entrado abajo y todavía no ha vendido, ya tiene colocados sus stops (hablo del dinero especulador)

Me ha sorprendido que no hubiera un dump más amplio, no obstante al mover tanto volumen no es el típico movimiento de pump & dump, ya que hay más intereses de por medio evidentemente.

Espero que te salga bien la cosa, pero te diré (ya lo sabes fijo), que no vale la pena meter demasiado en estos berenjenales, piensa que si metes por ejemplo 3 BTC, y Monero sigue subiendo (hablo de largo plazo), con solo eso, quizá en unos años tengas lo suficiente para comprar coche nuevo o más.

un saludo y ya nos contarás.


----------



## trukutruku (30 Ago 2016)

aunque ha cambiado la tendencia a partir de las 4, creo que si supera los 153 rompe la tendencia bajista que tenia desde los 187.

si a eso le sumamos lo del 1 de septiembre... creo que voy a recargar xmr ::

aunque me voy a esperar un poquito todavia :XX:


----------



## Emeregildo (30 Ago 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Presupongo que no has entrado antes del pump...apunta 0.01310 ahora mismo es lo que separa a monero de que salten stops como una traca valenciana en semana de fallas.
> 
> La subida ha sido bestial y con volumen, pero hasta el más pardillo de los que ha entrado abajo y todavía no ha vendido, ya tiene colocados sus stops (hablo del dinero especulador)
> 
> ...




He metido muy poco ( 1BTC) porque soy consciente de que he llegado tarde. Como de costumbre. Sin embargo tiene un volumen de la ostia, ayer leí que roger ver apoya la cripto y leí algunos comentarios suyos en un foro hablando bastante positivamente del futuro de la crypto. EStá claro que hay ballenas importantes apoyando la moneda y parece que esto no es un clasico pump&dump de una moneda de mierda

Aparte es lo que dices está aguantando decentemente por lo que creo que tiene aún potencial de subida. De momento lo dejaré así y veré como evoluciona, si gráficamente veo indicios de pump igual le meto un poquito más pero muy muy poco porque esto es una jodida ruleta rusa.

Si se va al garete pues a tomar por culo, pero bueno, seguriré atento la evolución


----------



## trukutruku (30 Ago 2016)

ufff... que chungo. hay 100 btc en 1465, tampoco es tanto pero normalmente ante eso reaccionan y aun asi no tira esto. no se que hacer


----------



## silverwindow (30 Ago 2016)

El volumen ha bajado muchísimo.Esta a un 50% del máximo.


----------



## Alxemi (31 Ago 2016)

Millions of Dollars Worth of ETC May Soon Be Dumped on the Market | Bitcoin Magazine

Desde móvil


----------



## Caine (31 Ago 2016)

Os vengo leyendo desde la primera página y me animo a participar para preguntaros como veis la ICO de Iconomi, si es que alguien se la ha mirado:

https://ico.iconomi.net

Me estoy planteando aprovechar la oferta del 15% de bonus que acaba hoy pero no termino de verlo claro.


----------



## ertitoagus (31 Ago 2016)

Caine dijo:


> Os vengo leyendo desde la primera página y me animo a participar para preguntaros como veis la ICO de Iconomi, si es que alguien se la ha mirado:
> 
> https://ico.iconomi.net
> 
> Me estoy planteando aprovechar la oferta del 15% de bonus que acaba hoy pero no termino de verlo claro.



viendo como están siendo atacadas desde la ETH foundation todas las coins derivadas de ethereum yo me lo pensaría muy mucho.

Esa gente juega con las cartas trucadas.


----------



## Alxemi (31 Ago 2016)

ertitoagus dijo:


> viendo como están siendo atacadas desde la ETH foundation todas las coins derivadas de ethereum yo me lo pensaría muy mucho.
> 
> Esa gente juega con las cartas trucadas.



pse, mientrar no estén basadas en ETC no creo que les importe demasiado.


----------



## silverwindow (31 Ago 2016)

No le veo nada especial al iconomi esta


----------



## Alxemi (31 Ago 2016)

Emeregildo dijo:


> Joder he metido un pico en monero y estoy acojonado. No tengo ni idea si sigue hacía arriba o se va a los infiernos



Monero se acaba de capitalizar a saco y muchos early adopters son ahora millonarios. Cuando parezca que no va a subir mas, un % de ellos dumpearán. Creo que muchos se están conteniendo para ver que pasa el 1 de septiembre, por si hay otra ola alcista, la cual es posible, y luego cuando llegue la calma habrá dumpeos. De hecho ya hemos tenido un par. Ahora bien, creo que el mercado va a absorber esos dumps con mas facilidad que otros dumps que hemos visto en otras coins incluso en bitcoin en el pasado. Esto no quiere decir que no vaya a bajar mucho, pero creo que nunca veremos a monero en su suelo de hace unas semanas.

Para el corto plazo Monero va a ser una coin de emociones fuertes en ambos sentidos, pero para el largo plazo, si se generaliza en el dark market, lo cual parece bastante probable, y va sacando la patita fuera de ahí, lo cual tambien está ocurriendo, lo veo un valor bastante interesante. Puede convertirse en el litecoin que litecoin nunca fue. Mi apuesta desde luego es hacer HODL cual aguerrido bitcoinero mínimo un año.

Vuelve a subir ahora, es curioso, a la misma hora que ayer, mañana en europa.


----------



## Alxemi (31 Ago 2016)

[youtube]qr5Pvwym4FQ[/youtube]


----------



## BudSpencer (31 Ago 2016)

Supuestamente Polo está a la espera de que las "fuerzas del orden" aprueben la comercialización de las ETHs hackeadas.

Poloniex Exchange op Twitter: "We're waiting to get clearance from law enforcement before releasing the WhiteHat ETC now that the withdrawal contract is ready."

Tiene pinta de que esta vez no se van a bloquear las cuentas en el "dumpeo" sobre ETC.


----------



## silverwindow (31 Ago 2016)

Se va abe un foyón - YouTube


----------



## ertitoagus (31 Ago 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Supuestamente Polo está a la espera de que las "fuerzas del orden" aprueben la comercialización de los ETHs hackeados.
> 
> Poloniex Exchange op Twitter: "We're waiting to get clearance from law enforcement before releasing the WhiteHat ETC now that the withdrawal contract is ready."
> 
> Tiene pinta de que esta vez no se van a bloquear las cuentas en el "dumpeo" sobre ETC.



Viendo como ha salido la pasta de ETC está claro que los que tienen info privilegiada ya han puesto pies el polvorosa...


----------



## trukutruku (31 Ago 2016)

pues menos mal que no meti nada en xmr, al final meti en eth


----------



## silverwindow (31 Ago 2016)

ertitoagus dijo:


> Viendo como ha salido la pasta de ETC está claro que los que tienen info privilegiada ya han puesto pies el polvorosa...



Aqui maricon el ultimo y quien no corre vuela.


----------



## ertitoagus (31 Ago 2016)

trukutruku dijo:


> pues menos mal que no meti nada en xmr, al final meti en eth




Yo ando pilladillo de bagholder con nav. Me temo que habrá que asumir la perdida


----------



## silverwindow (31 Ago 2016)

ertitoagus dijo:


> Yo ando pilladillo de bagholder con nav. Me temo que habrá que asumir la perdida



bueno...como siempre en estos casos tienes dos opciones,asumir perdidas o esperar a que remonte algun dia (que puede pasar)

Las 2 son una mierda.


----------



## Alxemi (31 Ago 2016)

Suben de repente y a la vez etc y xmr, alguna noti? 

Desde móvil


----------



## ertitoagus (31 Ago 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Suben de repente y a la vez etc y xmr, alguna noti?
> 
> Desde móvil



Por lo que leo por Polo parece que los exchanges gordos han decido no descongelar nada del hack y demás de momento. 

Y de XMR que se supone que mañana empiezan las big news....


----------



## BudSpencer (31 Ago 2016)

Confirmado, Polo va a proceder a liberar las ETCs de WhiteHat.

Poloniex Exchange op Twitter: "We are preparing to release the WhiteHat ETC to the withdrawal contract within the next several hours."


----------



## davitin (31 Ago 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Confirmado, Polo va a proceder a liberar las ETCs de WhiteHat.
> 
> Poloniex Exchange op Twitter: "We are preparing to release the WhiteHat ETC to the withdrawal contract within the next several hours."



Y esto como afectara a la cotización? Bajara?


----------



## ertitoagus (1 Sep 2016)

davitin dijo:


> Y esto como afectara a la cotización? Bajara?



ojo esas coins no son las del hacker.

Esas son las que hackearon desde la eth foundation al hacker y que les pillaron intentando vender en los exchanges para cambiarlas por eths.

Se las desbloquean solo para que sean usadas en un contrato para que sean devueltas a sus originales dueños antes del hack original.

Seguramente vayan a la venta y pasen a ser más eth, pero con lo sucios que se han portado los de la eth foundation a lo mejor hay sorpresas...


----------



## trukutruku (1 Sep 2016)

por cierto, eth hoy ha pegado una subidia maja. yo no la he pillado porque me sali en 201.

de todas formas lei a uno en bitcointalk que ya avisaba de que eth iba a subir bastante proximamente por gnosis y devcon2. no he podido leer que es, pero por lo visto con eth, despues del devcon se hizo un x2.

el devcon2 es entre el 19-24 de septiembre, no se si esta subida se debe a eso pero yo lo dejo por aqui por si interesa.


----------



## ertitoagus (1 Sep 2016)

trukutruku dijo:


> por cierto, eth hoy ha pegado una subidia maja. yo no la he pillado porque me sali en 201.
> 
> de todas formas lei a uno en bitcointalk que ya avisaba de que eth iba a subir bastante proximamente por gnosis y devcon2. no he podido leer que es, pero por lo visto con eth, despues del devcon se hizo un x2.
> 
> el devcon2 es entre el 19-24 de septiembre, no se si esta subida se debe a eso pero yo lo dejo por aqui por si interesa.



yo creo que lo de hoy parece más un movimiento de las coins desbloqueadas para comprar eth


----------



## trukutruku (1 Sep 2016)

ertitoagus dijo:


> yo creo que lo de hoy parece más un movimiento de las coins desbloqueadas para comprar eth



lo de hoy no se, si que parece demasiado lejano como para que pueda influir lo del devcon2 asi que sera como tu dices.

sobre lo del devcon2, sabiendo lo que ocurrio la otra vez, puede que la gente empiece a posicionarse ya una o 2 semanas antes para asegurarse de que la pillan bien, habra que estar atento a ver que pasa.


----------



## trukutruku (1 Sep 2016)

que esta pasando con etc? alguna noticia?


----------



## Alxemi (1 Sep 2016)

trukutruku dijo:


> que esta pasando con etc? alguna noticia?



Pues estoy buscando y no encuentro nada...
En la trollbox dicen que tiene nuevos devs pero no encuentro info fiable

Tambien esta esto:
Decentral: Buy and Sell Bitcoin at Toronto's Bitcoin ATM

Pero no se hasta que punto es culpable. Tal vez simplemente es demanda contenida que ha visto que ya ha hecho suelo. Ni idea.

---------- Post added 01-sep-2016 at 15:35 ----------

Yo tenia la teoria de que las bajadas de estos dias estaban descontando algún tipo de cataclismo para hoy, y que cuando se viese que no acababa el mundo subiría otra vez. Creo que lo comenté en otro post, tal vez es eso,


----------



## ertitoagus (1 Sep 2016)

Ya dije ayer que si tras soltar los fondos no había dumpeo masivo esto podía pasar....

Mucha gente se salió por miedo, pero con intenciónd e volver tras pasar la incertidumbre

ojo por que ETH está cayendo bastante rapidito lo ganado


----------



## Alxemi (1 Sep 2016)

Me acabo de marcar un flash-trading en el pump de ETC de esos que te dejan relajao relajaoooo

---------- Post added 01-sep-2016 at 15:45 ----------

no se que me produce mas placer, ver como sube etc o ver como baja eth muahahaha

---------- Post added 01-sep-2016 at 15:46 ----------

mucha salida de xmr entrando en etc


----------



## ertitoagus (1 Sep 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Me acabo de marcar un flash-trading en el pump de ETC de esos que te dejan relajao relajaoooo
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-sep-2016 at 15:45 ----------
> 
> ...



   tu eres uno de los mios


----------



## soynini (1 Sep 2016)

Yo vendi en 21 por que pensaba que nos ibamos a la mierda, y ahora le da por pumpear de manera absurda. Esto es un whale subiendo el precio. Que mala suerte joder. Menos mal que no compre XMR al menos.


----------



## ertitoagus (1 Sep 2016)

soynini dijo:


> Yo vendi en 21 por que pensaba que nos ibamos a la mierda, y ahora le da por pumpear de manera absurda. Esto es un whale subiendo el precio. Que mala suerte joder. Menos mal que no compre XMR al menos.



ETC ha sido atacada brutalmente para dumpearla al máximo en el mínimo tiempo posible.

Me parece que quien ha comprado tan a saco también estaba detrás de que bajara tan a saco.


----------



## BudSpencer (1 Sep 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Pues estoy buscando y no encuentro nada...
> En la trollbox dicen que tiene nuevos devs pero no encuentro info fiable



En Github están los mismos 6 de siempre más un oso:

People · Ethereum Classic · GitHub


----------



## Alxemi (1 Sep 2016)

A lo mejor es el oso ese que es un fucking crack xD

Desde móvil


----------



## paketazo (1 Sep 2016)

Hubiera apostado que Monero habría caído a estas alturas sobre los 0.008, pero de momento, a pesar de esta pequeña y lógica corrección, no veo que haya flojeo tras la bestial subida.

Para unos hay distribución arriba, y para otros es zona de soporte claro antes de una nueva arrancada "definitiva" que doble precio desde aquí.

Sea como sea, yo me quedado "pasmao" que en argot bursátil es cuando un valor sube mucho, y lo esperas a que baje, y no solo no baja, si no que sigue subiendo tras los descansos oportunos.

Veremos por dónde sale, pero en este mundillo de las criptos, parece que cada cierto tiempo puede haber un nuevo jefecillo al mando...estos días ha sido el turno de Monero tras desbancar en volúmenes a ETH...veremos quién es el próximo, supongo que volverá a mandar ETH, pero que se ande con ojo.

un saludo y suerte a todos.


----------



## Emeregildo (2 Sep 2016)

Anonadado estoy con NEO, 800% de subida. Esto de las altocoins y Poloniex es una locura


----------



## Alxemi (2 Sep 2016)

SingularDTV: A Decentralized

Desde móvil


----------



## ertitoagus (2 Sep 2016)

vaya pump le han metido a monero de golpe y porrazo...


----------



## Alxemi (2 Sep 2016)

Sobre el link que he puesto antes, parece un proyecto interesante. La ICO será en breve, habrá noticias en pocos dias.

pego info:

The “SingularDTV” Token Launch (AMA)

Hello Everyone, SingularDTV plans to launch its tokenized entity at the end of Summer, 2016. We would like to start answering any questions our friends in the Ethereum community may have.

SingularDTV’S MISSION

Our mission is to create inspiring and thought provoking entertainment for the most discerning thinkers around the world. We are an Ethereum-based production and distribution platform, creating broadcast quality original film and television content initially focused on nonfiction and the science fiction genre. SingularDTV will disintermediate traditional media production and distribution by applying decentralization principles to an industry currently reliant on obfuscating and monopolistic practices. At its core, SingularDTV’s embedded, immutable and transparent accounting practices will restore trust and confidence to Creators: securing the path for truth and freedom of expression!

SingularDTV’s ultimate goal is the creation and prosperous growth of a decentralized entertainment industry.

TOKEN LAUNCH SPECS

The SingularDTV token is called “SNGLS”. SNGLS are fungible and conform to Ethereum’s universal token standards. SNGLS represent a pro rata claim on intellectual property - film/TV/software - as well as a pro rata gross of revenue generated by such intellectual property.

The total number of SNGLS in the SingularDTV ecosystem is 1 Billion. 500 million of these will be generated for the SingularDTV audience at the ETH equivalent of 1.5 cents per token for a total ETH equivalent of $7.5m to:

1.) launch a documentary film division dedicated to educating the world about Ethereum, blockchain and decentralization;

2.) produce Season 1 of our sci-fi epic television series ‘Singular’, about the human race's journey into a technological Singularity;

3.) build a rights, revenue and royalty management platform and;

4.) build a transaction video on-demand portal.

Of the remaining 500 million SNGLS tokens not offered to the world, 400 million belong to the founders and 100 million to seed/development investors. All gross revenue claimed by the 400 million founders tokens will be placed in a “Vault” where SingularDTV’s Smart Contract System (SCS) will ensure this revenue is re-invested back into the SingularDTV ecosystem to create film/TV content as well as decentralized tech/apps for the entertainment industry. Founders will not have access to these tokens and will only receive dividends or revenue from these 400 million tokens in the event of a future exit. These above mentioned measures surrounding founders tokens are representative of SingularDTV’s commitment to growing a decentralized entertainment industry. Founders will receive commensurate compensation as budgeted on a per project basis to act as SingularDTV’s executive team. The remaining 100 million tokens held by our seed/development investors enjoy the same attributes as the 500 million sold to the world. They can be held to receive revenue/IP benefits from SingularDTV projects in perpetuity, or traded on the open market (There will be a total of 600 million SNGLS tokens on the open market.) Please see our Summary Overview on SingularDTV for more details or please ask us anything.

SingularDTV HISTORY

SingularDTV founders, Zach LeBeau, Kim Jackson, Joseph Lubin and Arie Levy-Cohen have been privately developing SingularDTV since December of 2014. We announced SingularDTV to the public June 1, 2016. From 2014 to early 2016 we conducted a seed funding round and development funding round. To date, $250,000 has been spent on legal structuring and compliance, team assembly, the creation of the SingularDTV Smart Contract System (SCS) and the development of several film and television properties. All funds raised in this summer’s token launch will go directly towards the creation of the above mentioned film/television properties, the rights management platform and on-demand portal. Our first documentary feature film is currently in production and scheduled for release to the public December 2016. Singular, the television series, goes into production October 2016 and is scheduled for release June 2017. For more background on the how and why of SingularDTV, please read the article “An Ethereum Journey to Decentralize All Things”, http://*******/29D8JXE.

LEGAL STRUCTURE – The SingularDTV CODE

We have been working with the legal architects of the Ethereum Foundation, Swiss law firm MME Partners, to develop a new hybrid structure we are calling the SingularDTV CODE (Centrally Organized Distributed Entity). The SingularDTV CODE has been designed specifically to be regulatory and tax compliant, as well as protect the token holders from liability.

Due to the unique specifics and experience required to make informed strategic decisions in the film and television industry, and the fact that SingularDTV is also a unique fintech hybrid, the complex matter of governance will remain centralized and the responsibility of the SingularDTV executive branch. Additionally, the Centrally Organized component of the SingularDTV CODE increases security by materially reducing potential attack vectors in our Smart Contract System (SCS).

The Distributed Entity component in our SingularDTV CODE is primarily tasked with distributing revenue to our token holders - which shall commence upon revenue being generated - and subsequently with maneuvering through the SingularDTV platform to watch content and participate in other emergent activities the platform will provide.

Thank you for your time and we look forward to building a decentralized entertainment industry with you all. AMA!

RESOURCES

SingularDTV subreddit: The Building of a Decentralized Entertainment Industry & Tokenized Ecosystem

Twitter: @SingularDTV

Website: SingularDTV

Videos: SingularDTV - Videos

Summary Overview: http://*******/29S7hgN


----------



## ertitoagus (2 Sep 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Sobre el link que he puesto antes, parece un proyecto interesante. La ICO será en breve, habrá noticias en pocos dias.
> 
> pego info:
> 
> ...



el problema que le veo es que salvo producciones propias, le veo dificil llegar a ninguna parte... cuando entras en temas de derechos de emisión, te metes en un fango muy jodido...


----------



## Alxemi (2 Sep 2016)

ertitoagus dijo:


> vaya pump le han metido a monero de golpe y porrazo...



Los ballenatos se impacientan...


----------



## ertitoagus (2 Sep 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Los ballenatos se impacientan...



hoy están aburridos ETH y ETC, es normal que toque movimiento en alguna de las de volumen alto.


----------



## silverwindow (2 Sep 2016)

Me he bajado el wallet de NEO y tiene como un exchange de BTC incorporado en Bitrex ne el mismo wallet.Parece sencillo.
No se si es por eso el pump del 800%, pero quien lo hubiera pillado joder.


Que paso con Counterparty? prometia mucho incluso estubo en el top 5 y ahora en los infiernos de CM


----------



## Alxemi (2 Sep 2016)

A mi NEO me suena pero no se ni que es...

Al final compensa tener en todas y poner una orden de venta 500% y esperar... xD


----------



## silverwindow (2 Sep 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> A mi NEO me suena pero no se ni que es...
> 
> Al final compensa tener en todas y poner una orden de venta 500% y esperar... xD



NeosCoin (NEOS) price, charts, and info | Crypto-Currency Market Capitalizations

NEOS

---------- Post added 02-sep-2016 at 11:24 ----------

A veces pienso que es mejoer entrar en una con todo lo gordo y olvidarse 2 años.


----------



## Alxemi (2 Sep 2016)

silverwindow dijo:


> ---------- Post added 02-sep-2016 at 11:24 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]A veces pienso que es mejoer entrar en una con todo lo gordo y olvidarse 2 años.



Es un poco en lo que estoy yo ahora... tenía valores viejos desde hace años que habian dado mucho fruto y toca cambiar.. los viejos pueden seguir subiendo, pero los nuevos tienen mas potencial.

Comparando el escenario, lo de ahora es flipante, el sistema chorrea dinero a espuertas,

Luego comentaré mi nueva estrategia a largo plazo con mas detalle


----------



## ertitoagus (2 Sep 2016)

silverwindow dijo:


> NeosCoin (NEOS) price, charts, and info | Crypto-Currency Market Capitalizations
> 
> NEOS
> 
> ...



nos gusta demasiado el día a día como para estarse un par de años sin mirar...


----------



## Alxemi (2 Sep 2016)

ertitoagus dijo:


> nos gusta demasiado el día a día como para estarse un par de años sin mirar...



Puedes tener dos cuadros de actuación, una a largo plazo que no se toca pase lo que pase, y otra mas líquida para entrar y salir en pumps y esas historias... Huelga decir que la segunda paret corre mucho mas riesgo que la primera, pero es mucho mas divertida...


----------



## ertitoagus (2 Sep 2016)

mis fondos a muy largo plazo los tengo en BTC.

quizá debería tener una categoría intermedia a largo plazo con las criptos...


----------



## Alxemi (2 Sep 2016)

ertitoagus dijo:


> mis fondos a muy largo plazo los tengo en BTC.
> 
> quizá debería tener una categoría intermedia a largo plazo con las criptos...



Por descontado que esto es jugueteo y lo importante tiene que estar en btc,

Yo en esta ultima puesta a punto he emulado la proporción del btc sobre el marketcap general en mis propios activos, así, tengo un 80% de btc y un 20% (valor en btc) de otras coins, con alta diversificación.


----------



## Lord Vader (2 Sep 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Puedes tener dos cuadros de actuación, una a largo plazo que no se toca pase lo que pase, y otra mas líquida para entrar y salir en pumps y esas historias... Huelga decir que la segunda paret corre mucho mas riesgo que la primera, pero es mucho mas divertida...



Eso tiene un problema, y es que toda esa cantidad a largo plazo la tienes que tener depositada en el exchange. Corres el riesgo de que hackeen el exchange en ese periodo de tiempo y te quedes sin inversión. 2 años es mucho tiempo en este mundillo para que no pueda pasar algo así.

Otra posibilidad es tener las "coins" fuera y meterlas solo para su venta cuando llegue el momento, pero para tener una gran cantidad de valores, habría que dedicarle mucho tiempo a estar pendiente de las subidas, puesto que ya no habría ordenes de venta automáticas.

¿Hay alguna posibilidad mas?ienso:


----------



## ertitoagus (2 Sep 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Por descontado que esto es jugueteo y lo importante tiene que estar en btc,
> 
> Yo en esta ultima puesta a punto he emulado la proporción del btc sobre el marketcap general en mis propios activos, así, tengo un 80% de btc y un 20% (valor en btc) de otras coins, con alta diversificación.



yo estoy en un 90% btc 10% resto.


----------



## Alxemi (2 Sep 2016)

lord vader dijo:


> Eso tiene un problema, y es que toda esa cantidad a largo plazo la tienes que tener depositada en el exchange. Corres el riesgo de que hackeen el exchange en ese periodo de tiempo y te quedes sin inversión. 2 años es mucho tiempo en este mundillo para que no pueda pasar algo así.
> 
> Otra posibilidad es tener las "coins" fuera y meterlas solo para su venta cuando llegue el momento, pero para tener una gran cantidad de valores, habría que dedicarle mucho tiempo a estar pendiente de las subidas, puesto que ya no habría ordenes de venta automáticas.
> 
> ¿Hay alguna posibilidad mas?ienso:



Los cuadros de actuacion a largo hay que tenerlos fuera siempre que sea posible. Mas teniendo en cuenta que en Poloniex sin verificacion solo puedes sacar de 2000$ en 2000$ cada dia y se puede hacer eterno sacar una cantidad grande. Yo tengo ETC a largo en cold storage y en los próximos dias cuando tenga todo finiquitao empezaré a sacar el resto de valores.

No puedes poner ordenes... pero es que esa es la gracia. A largo es a largo, aunque suba, aunque baje, y aunque suba mucho tambien, se hace hold...

Si quieres vender en un determinado precio no te queda otra que dejarlo en el exchange con la orden puesta, y eso por supuesto tiene su riesgo, también puedes tenerlo fuera y meterlo para vender en un determinado momento, siempre que quieras hacer una venta tranqui, realmente en entrar las coins tardan unos minutos, el problema es sacar luego los rendimientos. Pero para venta flash en plan pillar el pico y tal... tiene que estar todo liquido ahí, no te queda otra.

De todas formas yo voy notando que aunque evidentemente el riesgo sigue existiendo, esto ya no es lo que era; los exchanges funcionan muchisimo mejor que antes, y además, en caso de jakeo, no se llevan todas las coins, va dirigido contra una en particular, generalmente BTC, aunque veremos sin duda jakeos de otras coins... Tambien puede pasar que solo se lleven BTC pero el exchange entre en bancarrota y arrase con todo, en fin, riesgos tiene la vida. Por eso, lo gordo en BTC y en cold, regla de oro.


----------



## Alxemi (2 Sep 2016)

Monero's third wave is coming?


----------



## Emeregildo (2 Sep 2016)

Monero pegando fuerte. He aumentado posiciones


----------



## trukutruku (2 Sep 2016)

parece que se va a estabilizar en 180

vaya locura de rato. yo al final no he pillado casi na porque entre algo tarde y no veia el momento de entrar.


----------



## Alxemi (2 Sep 2016)

trukutruku dijo:


> parece que se va a estabilizar en 180
> 
> vaya locura de rato. yo al final no he pillado casi na porque entre algo tarde y no veia el momento de entrar.



Ha subido un escalon, yo apuesto a que le queda al menos uno mas en unas horas,

Yo he estado jugando al ping pong y me ha ido bastante bien pero cuando veo el analisis me he quedado igual que estaba :8: me he debido equivocar en alguna cantidad.. o una orden fantasma que haya entrado justo a la vez que la mia y me haya jodido... en fin he sacado 20 moneros, 0.07 btc y un buen rato de descarga de adrenalina 

Por cierto poloniex me ha fallado por primera vez.. algunas ordenes me han dado error y me han jodido trades, que se le va a hacer.

Me jode el dinero especulata que va saltando de ETC a XMR en los pumps de ambas, aunque luego se recuperan...

---------- Post added 02-sep-2016 at 23:06 ----------

Por cierto interesante web para analizar mercado:

Newbium


----------



## davitin (2 Sep 2016)

Yo creo que monero puede acabar siendo un segundo bitcoin....


----------



## trukutruku (3 Sep 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Ha subido un escalon, yo apuesto a que le queda al menos uno mas en unas horas,
> 
> Yo he estado jugando al ping pong y me ha ido bastante bien pero cuando veo el analisis me he quedado igual que estaba :8: me he debido equivocar en alguna cantidad.. o una orden fantasma que haya entrado justo a la vez que la mia y me haya jodido... en fin he sacado 20 moneros, 0.07 btc y un buen rato de descarga de adrenalina
> 
> ...



yo para ir analizando las graficas estoy usando cryptowat

cryptowat.ch/poloniex/xmrbtc/5m

tiene bastantes herramientas


----------



## BudSpencer (3 Sep 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Me jode el dinero especulata que va saltando de ETC a XMR en los pumps de ambas, aunque luego se recuperan...



ETC:


----------



## paketazo (3 Sep 2016)

Enhorabuena a los del ¡monerazo!, ahora ya está en subida libre, podría pasar cualquier cosa.

Ojo con estos volúmenes, son punto y a parte, una pasada.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 Sep 2016)

davitin dijo:


> Yo creo que monero puede acabar siendo un segundo bitcoin....



Precisamente monero tiene los días contados. Ya existe un paper con una propuesta de modificación de Bitcoin (que podría hacerse perfectamente vía sidechain) con un método para ofuscar la cantidad de bitcoins que se intercambian en una transacción, su destinatario, etc. y, además, reduciendo el tamaño de la cadena de bloques. Se llama mimblewimble.


----------



## ertitoagus (3 Sep 2016)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Precisamente monero tiene los días contados. Ya existe un paper con una propuesta de modificación de Bitcoin (que podría hacerse perfectamente vía sidechain) con un método para ofuscar la cantidad de bitcoins que se intercambian en una transacción, su destinatario, etc. y, además, reduciendo el tamaño de la cadena de bloques. Se llama mimblewimble.



no se... a mimblewimble le están arreando por todas partes (entre otras cosas por que el nombre parece de coña y no tomarselo en serio)

pero bueno veremos.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 Sep 2016)

ertitoagus dijo:


> no se... a mimblewimble le están arreando por todas partes (entre otras cosas por que el nombre parece de coña y no tomarselo en serio)
> 
> pero bueno veremos.



I notice a conspicuous lack of discussion regarding Mimblewimble...


----------



## ertitoagus (3 Sep 2016)

sigue subiendo monero.... ya ha pasado a ethereum y no parece parar....


----------



## Alxemi (3 Sep 2016)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Precisamente monero tiene los días contados. Ya existe un paper con una propuesta de modificación de Bitcoin (que podría hacerse perfectamente vía sidechain) con un método para ofuscar la cantidad de bitcoins que se intercambian en una transacción, su destinatario, etc. y, además, reduciendo el tamaño de la cadena de bloques. Se llama mimblewimble.



Yo no veo tan clara la relacion "existe un paper" == "tiene los dias contados"

Tampoco creo que vaya a ser un segundo bitcoin, pero si _posible_ que le quite un nicho de mercado.

---------- Post added 03-sep-2016 at 09:54 ----------




ertitoagus dijo:


> sigue subiendo monero.... ya ha pasado a ethereum y no parece parar....



Lo importante es el marketcap; el precio solo significa algo teniendo en cuenta la cantidad de moneda emitida. A la que si ha pasado es a ETC a este precio\emision.

---------- Post added 03-sep-2016 at 09:56 ----------

Por cierto segundo escalón: check,

Ahora ya si que no tengo ninguna previsión de que coño va a hacer.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 Sep 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Yo no veo tan clara la relacion "existe un paper" == "tiene los dias contados"
> 
> Tampoco creo que vaya a ser un segundo bitcoin, pero si _posible_ que le quite un nicho de mercado.



Pues imagínate una sidechain con la capacidad de ofuscar la información de las transacciones, pero con mejor seguridad porque utiliza el merged mining con Bitcoin, sin el riesgo de que tus fondos se queden bloqueados en un exchanger, sin el riesgo de caer en un pump and dump, sin el riesgo de que un exchanger comunique a una autoridad tu operativa, sin tener que lidiar con libros de órdenes con poca profundidad de algún exchanger minoritario, sin tener que pagar comisiones, sin el riesgo de un preminado y pudiendo, a la vez, compactar la cadena de bloques, cosa que monero no puede conseguir (pruning) etc.

Yo creo que la cosa está bastante clara.


----------



## Alxemi (3 Sep 2016)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Pues imagínate una sidechain con la capacidad de ofuscar la información de las transacciones, pero con mejor seguridad porque utiliza el merged mining con Bitcoin, sin el riesgo de que tus fondos se queden bloqueados en un exchanger, sin el riesgo de caer en un pump and dump, sin el riesgo de que un exchanger comunique a una autoridad tu operativa, sin el riesgo de un preminado y pudiendo compactar la cadena de bloques, cosa que monero no puede conseguir (pruning) etc.
> 
> Yo creo que la cosa está bastante clara.



No si está fenomenal, pero lo que hay _ahora_ es un paper.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 Sep 2016)

De todos modos, antes que Monero, caerán shitcoins que sólamente ofrecen una menor frecuencia en la aparición de bloques, como por ejemplo Litecoin, porque, para que esas caigan, ni siquiera hará falta la implementación de las sidechains (con los canales de pago sobraría).

Por cierto ayer leí a Pieter Wuille anunciar que ya tienen preparado más de la mitad del código de la siguiente versión del Bitcoin Core (la que incluye la posibilidad de votar a los mineros la implementación del SegWit). Así que, suponiendo que esto pudiese incluirse en octubre-noviembre, podríamos tener el SegWit (y con él, los canales de pago) aprobados tan pronto como en fin de año o a comienzos del que viene.

Es justo en ese momento, cuando sólamente quede el consensuar el mecanismo de pegado bidireccional entre cadenas, cuando preveo (opinión personal) que comience el cataclismo de las shitcoins con las que os estáis entreteniendo en este hilo.


----------



## scratch (3 Sep 2016)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> De todos modos, antes que Monero, caerán shitcoins que sólamente ofrecen una menor frecuencia en la aparición de bloques, como por ejemplo Litecoin, porque, para que esas caigan, ni siquiera hará falta la implementación de las sidechains (con los canales de pago sobraría).
> 
> Por cierto ayer leí a Pieter Wuille anunciar que ya tienen preparado más de la mitad del código de la siguiente versión del Bitcoin Core (la que incluye la posibilidad de votar a los mineros la implementación del SegWit). Así que, suponiendo que esto pudiese incluirse en octubre-noviembre, podríamos tener el SegWit (y con él, los canales de pago) aprobados tan pronto como en fin de año o a comienzos del que viene.
> 
> Es justo en ese momento, cuando sólamente quede el consensuar el mecanismo de pegado bidireccional entre cadenas, cuando preveo (opinión personal) que comience el cataclismo de las shitcoins con las que os estáis entreteniendo en este hilo.



Sr. Mojón, sólo por curiosidad, no va con maledicencia, ¿Por qué le tienes tanta inquina a las altcoins?

---------- Post added 03-sep-2016 at 13:46 ----------




Alxemi dijo:


> Es un poco en lo que estoy yo ahora... tenía valores viejos desde hace años que habian dado mucho fruto y toca cambiar.. los viejos pueden seguir subiendo, pero los nuevos tienen mas potencial.
> 
> Comparando el escenario, lo de ahora es flipante, el sistema chorrea dinero a espuertas,
> 
> *Luego comentaré mi nueva estrategia a largo plazo con mas detalle*



Queremos de sabé.


----------



## paketazo (3 Sep 2016)

Todo lo que pueda hacer BTC en el futuro estará muy bien en el futuro, y debemos de atajar la información de mejor modo que sepamos.

Yo ahora mismo lo que sí sé, es que los que pillaron por ejemplo ETH a 1$ y lo vendieron a 10$, y pillaron luego Monero a 1$ y vendieron a 10$...ya no ajusto ni timming de entrada ni nada, solo parte media baja, parte alta...se la pela lo que haga BTC, lo que haga Monero y la virgen santa.

Aquí muchos, yo incluido, mantenemos BTC desde hace tiempo, y no nos ha defraudado de momento, sin embargo, no se puede negar que los que hayan estado finos, mejor dicho, finísimos, se pueden haber forrado, y creo que en esta vida, y con las trabas y jodiendas que ya los propios estados y la sociedad nos regala, hay que felicitar a los que hayan pillado los boletos buenos.

Qué mañana Monero se pone a 50$...pues por mi cojonudo, todo lo que sea diversificar por mi sea bienvenido, y si BTC se pone a 1000$ pues contento también.

Creo que al fin y al cabo, la batalla aquí no es por ver que cripto sobrevive, si no por ver si la humanidad está preparada para frenarle los pies a los bancos centrales y por consiguiente a los gobiernos y lobbies mundiales.

Un saludo, y reitero mi enhorabuena a los que hayan pillado la ola buena.


----------



## BudSpencer (3 Sep 2016)

scratch dijo:


> Sr. Mojón, sólo por curiosidad, no va con maledicencia, ¿Por qué le tienes tanta inquina a las altcoins?
> 
> Queremos de sabé.



Porque sabe que la criptomoneda que destronará a Bitcoin saldrá de las altcoins. Después de años con el tema se habría impuesto la lógica: la tecnología avanza y Bitcoin se quedó en el Pleistoceno.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 Sep 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Porque sabe que la criptomoneda que destronará a Bitcoin saldrá de las altcoins. Después de años con el tema se habría impuesto la lógica: la tecnología avanza y Bitcoin se quedó en el Pleistoceno.



No, no es por eso. Bitcoin está llegando a un momento (que culminará con las sidechains) en el que va a convertirse en un agujero negro que absorverá todo lo relacionado con las criptomonedas. Cuando se decida cuál es el mecanismo de pegado bidireccional, Bitcoin seguirá llamándose Bitcoin, pero habrá mutado hasta convertirse en una hidra matemática ya imbatible.

Es algo parecido a lo que ha ido sucediendo con Internet. Lo que todos llevamos llamando "internet" desde hace veinte años es un ente abstracto que va mutando y que, aunque haya mantenido su nombre original, nada tiene que ver con el internet de hace 5 años, como a su vez tampoco tiene nada que ver aquél internet con el de hace 10 años.

Yo no tengo inquina hacia la mayoría de las shitcoins. Sólo tengo inquina con aquellas que son un fraude manifiesto y que intentan estafar a sus usuarios (como sí es el caso de Maidsafe). Pero creo que yo jamás he criticado de forma gratuita a Monero, Ethereum, NXT, etc. porque siempre me han parecido monedas altamente experimentales y cuyos desarrolladores nunca ocultaron ese carácter experimental.

Por eso no entro al hilo a criticar, sino sólamente a avisar sobre la dirección que está tomando el desarrollo en Bitcoin y cómo podría afectar a los compradores de shitcoins. Sólo eso.


----------



## Emeregildo (3 Sep 2016)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> De todos modos, antes que Monero, caerán shitcoins que sólamente ofrecen una menor frecuencia en la aparición de bloques, como por ejemplo Litecoin, porque, para que esas caigan, ni siquiera hará falta la implementación de las sidechains (con los canales de pago sobraría).
> 
> Por cierto ayer leí a Pieter Wuille anunciar que ya tienen preparado más de la mitad del código de la siguiente versión del Bitcoin Core (la que incluye la posibilidad de votar a los mineros la implementación del SegWit). Así que, suponiendo que esto pudiese incluirse en octubre-noviembre, podríamos tener el SegWit (y con él, los canales de pago) aprobados tan pronto como en fin de año o a comienzos del que viene.
> 
> Es justo en ese momento, cuando sólamente quede el consensuar el mecanismo de pegado bidireccional entre cadenas, cuando preveo (opinión personal) que comience el cataclismo de las shitcoins con las que os estáis entreteniendo en este hilo.



Mira Sr. Mojón. Bajo mi punto de vista las altcoins no son más que una buena consecuencia del exito de Bitcoin y aportan más cosas positivas que negativas.

*1. El principio de competencia*. Todos sabemos que la libre competencia es buena para el desarrollo y el avance de la tecnología. Que hayan otros proyectos como Ethereum antes y ahora Monero pisandole los talones a bitcoin provoca que los desarrollardores no se duerman en los laureles. 

Si en algún momento surge una moneda mejor, más descentralizada, más rápida, más segura etc... que Bitcoin bienvenida sea. Pues de eso se trata, de la libertad de poder elegir la moneda que queramos.
*
2. Experimentos*. Las altcoins, bajo mi punto de vista sirven como pista de lo que a la comunidad más le interesa, los proyectos que suscitan más interés y buenas pruebas hacia donde camina la adopción de las criptomonedas. 

Ethereum abarca el tema de los contratos inteligentes y monero nos ''dice'' que la comunidad quiere más privacidad. Si Bitcoin es capaz de adoptar esas tecnologías no habrá nunca rival que lo supere.

*3.La especulación*. Siempre habrá altcoins pues son herramientas para especular y acumular más bitcoins (oro digital) sin tener que usar euros o dolares. El 99% no aporta nada nuevo a la tecnología, simplemente la gente los usa para crear Pumps&Dumps y ganarse algunos satoshis.


----------



## silverwindow (3 Sep 2016)

Lo de la sidechain lleva tiempo diciendose.Que se comerá a todas las altcoins y tal
Ya veremos,primero qhay q hacerlo,y luego realmente q sea tal como dicen.


----------



## Alxemi (3 Sep 2016)

Alguien del hilo había entrado en NAV mas o menos a la vez que yo y estaba en rojo un poco depre no? no recuerdo quien era... que mire ahora :oD


----------



## scratch (3 Sep 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Alguien del hilo había entrado en NAV mas o menos a la vez que yo y estaba en rojo un poco depre no? no recuerdo quien era... que mire ahora :oD



Era yo, :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: Gracias por acordarte.
He metido una orden de venta a 7400 esperando un flash pump para luego recomprar más abajo  No me voy a hacer rico pero me va a subir la moral, soy muy torpe tradeando  y casi siempre palmo pasta. ¿O recomendáis otra cosa?

Por cierto, echadle un vistazo a DGB, sólo a efectos de pumpeo, Tiene un suelo en 50 de 22 BTC, un tercio aprox. del buy order y cada 5 ó 6 meses tiene un pumpeo de un + 300% para luego bajar otra vez a 5x o más abajo.
¿Qué pensáis?


----------



## Alxemi (3 Sep 2016)

scratch dijo:


> Era yo, :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: Gracias por acordarte.
> He metido una orden de venta a 7400 esperando un flash pump para luego recomprar más abajo  No me voy a hacer rico pero me va a subir la moral, soy muy torpe tradeando  y casi siempre palmo pasta. ¿O recomendáis otra cosa?
> 
> Por cierto, echadle un vistazo a DGB, sólo a efectos de pumpeo, Tiene un suelo en 50 de 22 BTC, un tercio aprox. del buy order y cada 5 ó 6 meses tiene un pumpeo de un + 300% para luego bajar otra vez a 5x.
> ¿Qué pensáis?



Eso de poner una orden automática para luego recomprar tiene mucho peligro... estate muy al loro que puede pasar todo tan rapido que te deja colgado.

Si quieres los btc, bien, pero si quieres recomprar, mucho mucho cuidado... tambien depende de la cantidad que hayas metido, el volumen de esta coin es bajo..


----------



## paketazo (3 Sep 2016)

Vcash desde que os la mencioné la última vez ya va por un 50%...y no vendo ni una.

Un saludo


----------



## scratch (3 Sep 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Eso de poner una orden automática para luego recomprar tiene mucho peligro... estate muy al loro que puede pasar todo tan rapido que te deja colgado.
> 
> Si quieres los btc, bien, pero si quieres recomprar, mucho mucho cuidado... tambien depende de la cantidad que hayas metido, el volumen de esta coin es bajo..



Nah!!, voy con muy poco, no muevo la cotización ni un Satoshi. Más que por la pasta es por la inyección de moral.


----------



## ertitoagus (3 Sep 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Vcash desde que os la mencioné la última vez ya va por un 50%...y no vendo ni una.
> 
> Un saludo



Por aquí uno que metió un poco en vcash cuando comentastes y es cierto que sube lenta pero incesantemente.



Hoy por fin he podido dejar mi condición de bagholder con nav y he movido esos satoshis a fct, eth y monero.

Las de monero creo que las voy a dejar guardadas a largo fuera.


----------



## paketazo (3 Sep 2016)

ertitoagus dijo:


> Por aquí uno que metió un poco en vcash cuando comentastes y es cierto que sube lenta pero incesantemente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No os lo había comentado pero hace ya más de un año que las transacciones con Vcash se pueden hacer invisibles si se desea con la opción chainblender, se generan unas direcciones aleatorias, al hacer el pago envío, se entremezcla y es imposible saber al 100% a dónde ha ido el cash enviado. Solo hay que elegir la opción en el wallet al enviar.

A parte que está apunto de liberar zeroledger (no blockchain), y tener ya desde hace tiempo TPS infinitas y zerotime...

veremos a dónde llegan estos tipos, he hablado varias veces con el Dev, y es un tipo raro de cojones, pero listo como un ajo.

Un saludo.


----------



## scratch (3 Sep 2016)

LOL

Los que estáis en linea, mirad el Market Depth de NAV.


----------



## paketazo (3 Sep 2016)

scratch dijo:


> LOL
> 
> Los que estáis en linea, mirad el Market Depth de NAV.



Eso es un muro o una fortaleza?

Parece que hay 2 o 3 ordenes que tratan de pumpear al máximo creando confianza en el soporte

Mucho ojo


----------



## scratch (3 Sep 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Eso es un muro o una fortaleza?
> 
> Parece que hay 2 o 3 ordenes que tratan de pumpear al máximo creando confianza en el soporte
> 
> Mucho ojo



Se acabó el pumpeo, panic sell.
Al final yo me he salido en 50 mientras subía, la orden que había puesto a 74 me parecía un poco exagerada. Ahora a esperar a ver hasta donde baja y volver a entrar.


----------



## Emeregildo (3 Sep 2016)

Como veis SDC todavia hay recorrido o es muy tarde ya?


----------



## Alxemi (3 Sep 2016)

scratch dijo:


> Se acabó el pumpeo, panic sell.
> Al final yo me he salido en 50 mientras subía, la orden que había puesto a 74 me parecía un poco exagerada. Ahora a esperar a ver hasta donde baja y volver a entrar.



No parece haberse acabado el pump, solo ha corregido un pico de velocidad, sigue alcista,

---------- Post added 03-sep-2016 at 18:04 ----------

Y con mucho mas volumen que hace una hora


----------



## scratch (3 Sep 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> No parece haberse acabado el pump, solo ha corregido un pico de velocidad, sigue alcista,
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-sep-2016 at 18:04 ----------
> 
> Y con mucho mas volumen que hace una hora



Tienes razón, cuando dije lo del final del pump el libro de compras había caído otra vez a 84 BTC, el muro del market depth había desaparecido. Has tenido buen ojo. :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Alxemi (3 Sep 2016)

scratch dijo:


> Tienes razón, cuando dije lo del final del pump el libro de compras había caído otra vez a 84 BTC, el muro del market depth había desaparecido. Has tenido buen ojo. :Aplauso::Aplauso:



yo con esta no estoy haciendo nada, no puedo, le falta volumen, solo hold,,


----------



## paketazo (3 Sep 2016)

Ojo a GEO, el otro día la mencioné a 10K por que vi unas cosas raras en los volúmenes.

No es para que compréis ni mucho menos, solo que me da la impresión que puede pasar algo con ella en breve

Un saludo a to2


----------



## scratch (3 Sep 2016)

Todo el día enfrascao en POLO y no me había dado cuenta de la hostia que se esta llevando ETH.


----------



## trukutruku (3 Sep 2016)

scratch dijo:


> Todo el día enfrascao en POLO y no me había dado cuenta de la hostia que se esta llevando ETH.



XMR de 230 a 203 de momento :8:

el que saco 1900 btc la ha liao parda


----------



## scratch (3 Sep 2016)

trukutruku dijo:


> XMR de 230 a 203 de momento :8:



Y sigue para abajo. A ver hasta dónde llega.:ouch:

EDITO.
Es curioso, el "lending" de XMR no esta desbocado, lo he visto en 0.2 % con mucha menos caída.

Y FCT

¿pero qué seto? ¿Qué ha pasado? :8::8:


----------



## paketazo (3 Sep 2016)

Da la impresión de que esto es un puto circo. Es como si los robots los hubiera de dos tipos, los bots de coña, que manejan volúmenes de pocos BTC, y los serios, que pueden mover miles de BTC...lo que sucede es que esos bots deben de ser la mitad de los dueños de polo, y cuando se ponen de acuerdo en pumpear, pumpean al unísono, y parece que ahora les toca recoger...

Lo dicho, es de coña.

Todo esto de las criptodivisas, me recuerda al boom de la .com allá por el 2000, recuerdo que estaba enfrascado en el Nasdaq, y me quedaba aterrado, en una semana había valores que triplicaban su valor, parecía que se acaba el mundo, y prácticamente comprases el valor tecnológico que comprases, con muy mala suerte solo doblabas tu capital en unos meses, con algo de suerte hacías un 25X.

Esto me recuerda aquello, por eso hay que andar muy fino dónde se mete la pasta, por que de la noche para la mañana esto puede subir al cielo, o dejar todo el mercado como un solar en las afueras de Teruel.

Un saludo y buena suerte a todos.


----------



## Alxemi (3 Sep 2016)

Justo hace un rato pensaba postear que no había que acostumbrarse a ver tanto verde en las alts, que eso solo pasaba cuando el BTC andaba dormido y se acababa cuando despertaba.. las huidas de ahora son por las subidas del BTC. El varlor de XMR no estaba para nada asentado y ha sido marica el último. Yo de todas formas creo que se va a mantener un buen precio, de hecho, he metido otra puntita (pequeñita) en 200,

Mola porque cuando el BTC hace crash se produce el efecto inverso y el valor de la cartera se mantiene mas o menos, depende de lo que tengas,,,

Y no mola porque como el BTC tenga otra burbuja que guarde self-similaridad vais a ver sangre hasta en el felpudo de casa, pero bueno ahí está la gracia de todo esto.

---------- Post added 03-sep-2016 at 22:25 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No, no es por eso. Bitcoin está llegando a un momento (que culminará con las sidechains) en el que va a convertirse en un agujero negro que absorverá todo lo relacionado con las criptomonedas. Cuando se decida cuál es el mecanismo de pegado bidireccional, Bitcoin seguirá llamándose Bitcoin, pero habrá mutado hasta convertirse en una hidra matemática ya imbatible.
> 
> Es algo parecido a lo que ha ido sucediendo con Internet. Lo que todos llevamos llamando "internet" desde hace veinte años es un ente abstracto que va mutando y que, aunque haya mantenido su nombre original, nada tiene que ver con el internet de hace 5 años, como a su vez tampoco tiene nada que ver aquél internet con el de hace 10 años.
> 
> ...



Hombre, algo de inquina en llamarlas a todas "shitcoins" si que veo yo ::


----------



## trukutruku (3 Sep 2016)

scratch dijo:


> Y sigue para abajo. A ver hasta dónde llega.:ouch:
> 
> EDITO.
> Es curioso, el "lending" de XMR no esta desbocado, lo he visto en 0.2 % con mucha menos caída.
> ...



hummm... bitcoin ha subido a 604 asi de golpe. sera eso?


----------



## Alxemi (3 Sep 2016)

Algunos números tras esta subida de BTC, corrección de XMR:

-Subida del BTC frente al $ en las ultimas 24h: 3.67%
-Subida de XMR frente al $ en las ultimas 24h: 15.77%
-Subida de XMR frente a BTC en las ultimas 24h: 11.67%

Esto a mi me dice (a ojo) que lo único que ha pasado es que XMR he mantenido su valor frente al $ y ha corregido la subida del valor del BTC, algo lógico y señal de que XMR tiene un valor propio que no depende de BTC, comportamiento que es relativamente nuevo y llevo observando con algunas coins potentes (ETH) desde principios de 2016, que es cuando ha empezado a entrar dinero a espuertas a las alts.

---------- Post added 03-sep-2016 at 22:32 ----------

btc corrige suave y xmr vuelve a subir suave.

---------- Post added 03-sep-2016 at 22:33 ----------

estamos en el punto del primer escalon de anoche. El dump ha hecho pupita pero yo apuesto a que se va a recuperar sin mayor problema (por eso he entrado en 200) al menos hasta 220.

---------- Post added 03-sep-2016 at 22:37 ----------

Voy a ver si me marco algun pingpong que está el mercado calentito


----------



## paketazo (3 Sep 2016)

Monero, Dash, ETH ya vuelan sin el control exaustivo de su papa BTC...yo desde hace semanas solo miro las cotizaciones de estas en $....cuando hace meses se miraba en BTC.

Algo está cambiando, y creo que lo que sucede es que el mercado ha madurado lo suficiente para despegarse de BTC en algunos aspectos. Como bien apunta *Alxemi* ETH rompió el molde de BTC, y habrá muchas que les sigan.


Analizando los market cap de todas las criptos que vienen tras ETH, es ridículo...ojo, que lo es por que así lo decide el soberano mercado, pero esto no quiere decir que así se quede, si por el motivo que sea a medio y largo plazo sigue trasvasándose fiat a este mundillo, las coins que tengan algo que ofrecer seguirán subiendo, aun que sea lentamente.

Las que consideréis buenas en lo suyo, hacedles hold, BTC sufrió muchos varapalos antes de aflorar, ya lo sabéis, y quizá aquí al haber mayor diversidad les cueste más, pero a larga habrá sorpresas, no tengo dudas.

Lo bonito, sería acertar...pero bueno, otros esperan acertar la primitiva ¿no?

Un saludo de nuevo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (4 Sep 2016)

Cuidadín con aquellas shitcoins que sean demasiado inseguras porque un grupo de hackers las están atacando y exigiendo recompensas por "liberarlas".

51% Attack Crew Extorts and Hijacks Blockchains for Ransom - Crypto Hustle


----------



## Emeregildo (4 Sep 2016)

Pues seré el único al que la bajada de monero le parece lo más normal. Mirando las anteriores dos subidas ahora mismo está reproduciendo exactamente el mismo patrón de movimiento. 

Lo que no entiendo es el subidón de BTC. No sé que ha sido primero, la bajada de monero ha provocado el arreón de bitcoin o la subida de bitcoin la espantada en monero...


----------



## silverwindow (4 Sep 2016)

Shadowcash desbocado.
La cosa va de esconder la pasta,esta claro.


----------



## Alxemi (4 Sep 2016)

Emeregildo dijo:


> Pues seré el único al que la bajada de monero le parece lo más normal. Mirando las anteriores dos subidas ahora mismo está reproduciendo exactamente el mismo patrón de movimiento.
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es el subidón de BTC. No sé que ha sido primero, la bajada de monero ha provocado el arreón de bitcoin o la subida de bitcoin la espantada en monero...



Ha sido por el btc. Puede que luego hubiese corregido también, aunque yo diría que no tanto, pero esa bajada ha sido por el btc; luego ha habido parón en el volumen a ver que hacía el btc, y ahora vuelve a subir, asi que monero vuelve a bajar.

Como btc se ponga en modo rally, que no sería raro, abrochense los cinturones..


----------



## Emeregildo (4 Sep 2016)

Una pregunta de novato. No entiendo porque Ripple es la tercera moneda en capitalización. He estado leyendo acerca y no encuentro nada especial que la haga estar tan arriba...


----------



## silverwindow (4 Sep 2016)

Emeregildo dijo:


> Una pregunta de novato. No entiendo porque Ripple es la tercera moneda en capitalización. He estado leyendo acerca y no encuentro nada especial que la haga estar tan arriba...



En su momento se hablo de que hizo algunos acuerdos con la banca clasica, no se en que quedo todo aquello o como este el tema ahora, pero habia algun tema de bancos.

Mas surrealilsta en tener Litecoin en el 4rto puesto.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (4 Sep 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Hombre, algo de inquina en llamarlas a todas "shitcoins" si que veo yo ::



Coge todas las criptomonedas que aparecen referenciadas en coinmarketcap y ahora de ese listado...:

-Elimina las que son directamente un fraude.
-Elimina las que apenas tienen capacidad de asegurar su cadena de bloques y que van a ser pasto de ataques 51% por parte de ese grupillo de hackers que ha encontrado, en el secuestro de cadenas de bloques débiles, su modo de vida.
-Elimina todas las que fueron preminadas por los listillos de sus desarrolladores.
-Elimina todas las que comparten el mismo patrón en la gráfica de su cotización (un primer pump publicitario en la IPO y en segundo pump atrapaincautos cuando los desarrolladores anuncian a bombo y platillo que han conseguido que "su moneda" pueda ser negociada en algún exchanger de shitcoins, tipo Poloniex).
-Elimina aquellas que intentan representar promesas que sabes que, cuando las cosas se pongan chungas, no se podrán cumplir (shitcoins "referenciadas a", shitcoins " pegadas a", que "podrán cambiarse por", que "simbolizan determinada cantidad de", que representan la economía de determinado país etc.)
-Elimina aquellas que nacieron al calor de alguna moda pasajera que criticaba superficialmente algún aspecto de Bitcoin y que, pasada la moda, ya no utiliza ni Dios ("confirmaciones" más rápidas, pruebas de trabajo enrevesadas para prevenir el uso de ASICS, bloques más grandes, menor "desperdicio" de energía en el aseguramiento de la cadena, etc.).

Bien, ¿cuántas te quedan (si es que te queda alguna)? ¿Me equivoco mucho si generalizo con que el 99% son shitcoins o no?


----------



## silverwindow (4 Sep 2016)

Tambien las que incluso teniendo un buen proyecto, no acaban de despegar por mala suerte, mal marketing o simplemente no era su momento.

Pero bueno, como dice el titulo del hilo, esto va de pilar un 1250% en 4 dias, no de adivinar con que se pagara de aqui a 10 años.


----------



## Emeregildo (4 Sep 2016)

DigiByte aceptada en Apple Store


----------



## Emeregildo (4 Sep 2016)

Por cierto conoceis Steemit? Es una especia de foro/red social donde recibes steems ( altcoin) por postear contenido etc... 

How I made $15,000 in 12 hours on the New Blockchain-Based, Social-Media Site Steemit - YouTube

Aún no tengo ni idea de como funciona lo acabo de descubrir


----------



## silverwindow (4 Sep 2016)

Emeregildo dijo:


> DigiByte aceptada en Apple Store



he pillado unas chapas,a ver qeu pasa, buen aviso!


----------



## BudSpencer (4 Sep 2016)

Emeregildo dijo:


> DigiByte aceptada en Apple Store



¿Dónde lo has visto? Entre los métodos de pago no parece que se incluyan criptomonedas.

Payment methods that you can use in the iTunes Store, App Store, and iBooks Store - Apple Support

Esto es todo lo que he encontrado al respecto:

24 op Twitter: "@DigiByteCoin is one of the few selected coins on the apple store. New wallet just updated. $DGB #Digibyte https://t.co/N5mZr4WHSa"


----------



## ertitoagus (4 Sep 2016)

Emeregildo dijo:


> Por cierto conoceis Steemit? Es una especia de foro/red social donde recibes steems ( altcoin) por postear contenido etc...
> 
> How I made $15,000 in 12 hours on the New Blockchain-Based, Social-Media Site Steemit - YouTube
> 
> Aún no tengo ni idea de como funciona lo acabo de descubrir




No está muy bien vista por otros foros. Tiene un tufillo a esquema ponzi que tira para atrás.


----------



## Alxemi (5 Sep 2016)

Se filtra una supuesta lista con las criptomonedas que aceptará la App Store

Desde móvil


----------



## Emeregildo (5 Sep 2016)

ertitoagus dijo:


> No está muy bien vista por otros foros. Tiene un tufillo a esquema ponzi que tira para atrás.



Si, lo he estado leyendo en bitcoin talk y es una pena. La idea me parece interesante


----------



## Alxemi (5 Sep 2016)

Bueno parece que el BTC da un respiro y el mercado vuelve a la vida, XMR sigue como un tiro, y algo ha pasado con ETC que ha estado subiendo sobre el BTC a pesar de la subida del BTC.

Tambien me ha sorprendido Storj, de esta coin tenía mucho y he ido sacando para entrar en XMR yt otras coins, pero me he quedado con un buen pellizco que se está portando increible, 25% de subida en las ultimas horas sobre el BTC.-

El link que he puesto en el post anterior tiene muy poca credibilidad... no tiene sentido listar DAO... pero bueno es prensa generalista y es lo que va sonando por ahí.

Dudo muchisimo que apple acepte en mucho tiempo criptomonedas

---------- Post added 05-sep-2016 at 00:54 ----------

Tal vez esta presentacion ayer en shangai:

http://www.slideshare.net/arcatomia/ethereum-classic-shanghai-products-and-services

---------- Post added 05-sep-2016 at 01:16 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Coge todas las criptomonedas que aparecen referenciadas en coinmarketcap y ahora de ese listado...:
> 
> -Elimina las que son directamente un fraude.
> -Elimina las que apenas tienen capacidad de asegurar su cadena de bloques y que van a ser pasto de ataques 51% por parte de ese grupillo de hackers que ha encontrado, en el secuestro de cadenas de bloques débiles, su modo de vida.
> ...



Vamos que las llamas shitcoins pero sin acritud porque lo que pasa es que SON TODAS UNAS PUTAS SHITCOINS DE MIERDA 

Estoy contigo, hay mucha mierda. Pero esa mierda no le afecta a todo el mundo igual. A mucha peña se la pela, mira ETH como va, apenas ha perdido apoyos de la industria, habrá gente a la que eso de cambiar la red para robar a un ladrón sea posible les mole mazo, y el apoyo de esa gente da valor a la cadena, aunque a ti y a mi nos parezca un timo y tal

En cualquier caso, y de esto creo que hemos hablado antes, yo entiendo tus planteamientos pero no comparto tus conclusiones. No creo que, por el hecho de que la red bitcoin _pueda_ en un futuro hacer _cosas_ que ahora hacen otras coins, vaya a acabar con ellas. Al menos no con todas. Aunque hacer esas _cosas_ en la red bitcoin suponga usar la red mas segura. Hay mas parámetros en el mundillo de los negocios que aportan valor a un sistema, especialmente cuando hablamos de tecnología. Y uno de los mas importantes es la inercia en la adopción,

Además, de seguir tu planteamiento, todas las coins que no aportan nada, que son simples clones de bitcoin con parámetros cambiados (mas rapidas, mas unidades, otro algoritmo de minado, que a esas yo si las llamo shitcoins) habrían desaparecido ya, y ahí siguen, alive and kicking. ¿por qué continua viva litecoin? cuarta en el marketcap... lo que hace lo hace tambien bitcoin, no aporta nada, pero ahí está, y han pasado unos cuantos años ya,.


Además, esta tecnología es demasiado grande para que solo se aplique en una red. No va a pasar. Habrá varios sistemas, en diferentes contextos, que hagan diferentes cosas, esa es mi apuesta al menos.


Por cierto una observación, con los últimos movimientos, especialmente la capitalización de monero, la dominancia de BTC sobre el market cap total había caído del 80% a casi el 79%, y de golpe con esta subida se ha estabilizado de nuevo en el 80%... si miras la gráfica, este comportamiento ha ocurrido varias veces antes, es como si al acercarse al 79%, desde hace unos meses, justo cuando ha empezado a entrar dinero a saco en el mundillo altcoin, hiciese saltar una alarma y de golpe subimos al 80% otra vez.- o bueno quizás es casualidad ienso:


----------



## ertitoagus (5 Sep 2016)

Puede ser un datillo para tener en cuenta, al final muchos bots están programados para operar según ciertos datos y ese del 80% tiene bastante sentido que sea uno de los tenidos en cuenta.


----------



## Alxemi (5 Sep 2016)

ertitoagus dijo:


> Puede ser un datillo para tener en cuenta, al final muchos bots están programados para operar según ciertos datos y ese del 80% tiene bastante sentido que sea uno de los tenidos en cuenta.



remonster comentó hace algunas páginas del hilo que el porcentaje del 80%-20% no era casual sino que correspondía a alguna ley matemática, a ver si nos lee y puede abundar un poco sobre el asunto... porque a mi ya esos niveles se me escapan :cook:

---------- Post added 05-sep-2016 at 10:12 ----------

Vaya mañanita verde!

ETC como un tiro, ¿alguien sabe que pasa? XMR continua tendencia, FCT recupera, hasta el LSK está entrando volumen verde... las subidas de btc dan resaca pero después de la tormenta la peña diversifica aprovechando que el valor de btc es mayor...

ETH plano, nadie ha comprado ETH con sus beneficios de BTC... se ve caro y con poco recorrido comparado con ETC y XMR...

Veo a XMR en 15$ en el próximo arreon,


----------



## Sr.Mojón (5 Sep 2016)

El 20% de cuota de mercado de las shitcoins, de todo el dinero que entra a Bitcoin, el 20% lo hace arropado por los cantos de sirena de que, aunque Bitcoin está bastante maduro ya, todavía puedes "hacerte rico en el juego de suma cero de las shitcoins".



Alxemi dijo:


> _Además, de seguir tu planteamiento, todas las coins que no aportan nada, que son simples clones de bitcoin con parámetros cambiados (mas rapidas, mas unidades, otro algoritmo de minado, que a esas yo si las llamo shitcoins) habrían desaparecido ya, y ahí siguen, alive and kicking. ¿por qué continua viva litecoin? cuarta en el marketcap... lo que hace lo hace tambien bitcoin, no aporta nada, pero ahí está, y han pasado unos cuantos años ya,._



Pues litecoin continua viva por el mismo motivo por el que sigue viva 42 coin (tiene un market cap de 6BTC). Porque siempre habrá alguien atrapado dentro incluso aunque la moneda sea absolutamente fallida (42 coin es tan fallida como que su hipotético "límite" monetario, que ni siquiera se detuvo en 42 monedas y ahora consta de 70)

42 Coin (42) price, charts, and info | Crypto-Currency Market Capitalizations

Las shitcoins siguen vivas por el mismo motivo por el que los casinos siguen vivos. Porque apostar allí contiene un componente adictivo muy fuerte aunque la esperanza matemática sea negativa.



Alxemi dijo:


> No creo que, por el hecho de que la red bitcoin pueda en un futuro hacer cosas que ahora hacen otras coins, vaya a acabar con ellas. Al menos no con todas.



Pero es que yo creo que ahí está el error. Bitcoin no va a hacer cosas en el futuro "que ahora hacen otras coins". Bitcoin lo que va a hacer es mutar para arrasar con los puntos débiles que ahora existen en el mundillo de las bitcoins, que es muy distinto. Bitcoin no va a modificar su código para ser más anónimo, o para que sus bloques se confirmen más rápido, etc. Bitcoin lo que va a hacer es atacar la raíz de muchos males y, de un plumazo, va a cargarse a los exchangers amateurs de shitcoins, que no paran de robar a los incautos. También va a cargarse el incentivo que utilizan algunos desarrolladores desaprensivos de shitcoins vendiendo sus criptomonedas mal diseñadas (como el ejemplo de 42 coin) con la cantinela de que "si has llegado tarde a Bitcoin, todavía puedes ser un early adopter de mierdalíquidacoin". Y también va a terminar de un plumazo con los pumps and dumps organizados, los libros de órdenes ilíquidos, el inside trading de los exchangers de shitcoins, etc.

De hecho, todas estas shitcoins existen en realidad única y exclusivamente gracias a que existe Bitcoin y a que los shitxchangers no tienen que lidiar directamente con dólares. Si esos dólares no hubiesen sido previamente transformados a una forma de dinero digital, segura e imbloqueable como Bitcoin, los shitxchangers nunca habrían podido proliferar.

¿Cuántas de estas shitcoins pueden cambiarse directamente por dólares? Casi ninguna. Todas existen gracias a que han podido ser financiadas con Bitcoin y casi todas se aseguran con hardware obsoleto proviniente del minado de Bitcoin. Su vida siempre ha estado completamente vinculada a la existencia de Bitcoin y éste, con la implementación de las sidechains, únicamente va a formalizar esa vinculación...para siempre.


----------



## Alxemi (5 Sep 2016)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El 20% de cuota de mercado de las shitcoins, de todo el dinero que entra a Bitcoin, el 20% lo hace arropado por los cantos de sirena de que, aunque Bitcoin está bastante maduro ya, todavía puedes "hacerte rico en el juego de suma cero de las shitcoins".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De acuerdo contigo en la parte que yo tambien llamo shitcoins, los clones de bitcoin y los pufos, el elemento especulativo es la baza de su supervivencia.

Pero parece ser motivo suficiente, y mientras vivan, tienen valor, que al final es de lo que hablamos, si van a morir o no...




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Pero es que yo creo que ahí está el error. Bitcoin no va a hacer cosas en el futuro "que ahora hacen otras coins". Bitcoin lo que va a hacer es mutar para arrasar con los puntos débiles que ahora existen en el mundillo de las bitcoins, que es muy distinto. Bitcoin no va a modificar su código para ser más anónimo, o para que sus bloques se confirmen más rápido, etc. Bitcoin lo que va a hacer es atacar la raíz de muchos males y, de un plumazo, va a cargarse a los exchangers amateurs de shitcoins, que no paran de robar a los incautos. También va a cargarse el incentivo que utilizan algunos desarrolladores desaprensivos de shitcoins vendiendo sus criptomonedas mal diseñadas (como el ejemplo de 42 coin) con la cantinela de que "si has llegado tarde a Bitcoin, todavía puedes ser un early adopter de mierdalíquidacoin". Y también va a terminar de un plumazo con los pumps and dumps organizados, los libros de órdenes ilíquidos, el inside trading de los exchangers de shitcoins, etc.
> 
> De hecho, todas estas shitcoins existen en realidad única y exclusivamente gracias a que existe Bitcoin y a que los shitxchangers no tienen que lidiar directamente con dólares. Si esos dólares no hubiesen sido previamente transformados a una forma de dinero digital, segura e imbloqueable como Bitcoin, los shitxchangers nunca habrían podido proliferar.
> 
> ¿Cuántas de estas shitcoins pueden cambiarse directamente por dólares? Casi ninguna. Todas existen gracias a que han podido ser financiadas con Bitcoin y casi todas se aseguran con hardware obsoleto proviniente del minado de Bitcoin. Su vida siempre ha estado completamente vinculada a la existencia de Bitcoin y éste, con la implementación de las sidechains, únicamente va a formalizar esa vinculación...para siempre.



No puedes mezclar los clones de bitcoin con las coins que hacen algo. ETH\ETC hacen cosas que BTC no hace. LISK hace cosas que BTC no hace, FCT, STORJ, SIA... no son meros clones, hacen cosas, cosas que tal vez BTC haga, o no, en un futuro. El ejemplo de 42 es buscar lo peor de la peor etapa de las shitcoins, cuando todo eran clones de pump&dumps, ahora estamos en otra etapa bien diferenciada, y creo que se nota por la importante entrada de capital que está habiendo.

El componentes especulativo del que hablas existe, pero hay valor real en muchas cadenas que ofrecen servicios, esto creo que es muy claro. Que BTC las fagocite o no cuando sea competencia es el punto en discusión, pero que el valor existe ahora ahí es para mi evidente.

No estoy de acuerdo cuando dices "Bitcoin va a solucionar esto y lo otro", Bitcoin puede ofrecer herramientas para hacerlo, pero el que al final se solucione X o Y dependerá de la gente y lo que quiera hacer... y el que lo hagan para ti es una certeza, mientras que para mi es una variable, porque tengo muy en cuenta la inercia del mercado, que en tecnología es clave en mi opinión.

Comentas también que las altcoins existen gracias a bitcoin, y tienes razón, pero no se de que manera eso es un argumento para el punto en discusión, aparte de para darle las gracias a bitcoin, cosa que yo hago a diario ::::


----------



## Sr.Mojón (5 Sep 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo cuando dices "Bitcoin va a solucionar esto y lo otro", Bitcoin puede ofrecer herramientas para hacerlo, pero el que al final se solucione X o Y dependerá de la gente y lo que quiera hacer... y el que lo hagan para ti es una certeza, mientras que para mi es una variable, porque tengo muy en cuenta la inercia del mercado, que en tecnología es clave en mi opinión.



¿No te parece que los Pumps & Dumps organizados, el inside trading, los scams, los preminados, los desarrollos de código deficientes, los "hackeos" de los shitxchanges, las IPOs opacas, los libros de órdenes ilíquidos, los bloqueos de fondos, los motores de trading amateurs, las reservas fraccionarias o la vulnerabilidad de la privacidad de los usuarios que cometen los shitxchanges sean un problema que Bitcoin va a solucionar de un plumazo con las sidechains?



Alxemi dijo:


> Comentas también que las altcoins existen gracias a bitcoin, y tienes razón, pero no se de que manera eso es un argumento para el punto en discusión, aparte de para darle las gracias a bitcoin, cosa que yo hago a diario ::::



Porque, si Bitcoin no hubiese realizado la labor previa de descentralizar, asegurar y convertir en electrónicos esos dólares, nunca habría sido posible financiar tan alegremente esas shitcoins.

Algunas de esas shitcoins sólo eran scams que pudieron llevarse a cabo gracias a que pudieron ser financiados mediante la irreversibilidad de Bitcoin.

Otro gran número de ellas no fueron más que formas que tuvieron los mineros de ocupar su hardware obsoleto de minado de Bitcoin y aprovecharse de las ansias de enriquecimiento inmediato de los novatos que pensaron que habían llegado demasiado tarde a Bitcoin como para ser "early adopters", aportando un falso aseguramiento a una cadena de bloques que no ofrecía innovación alguna (como por ejemplo ha sucedido con litecoin).

Por eso digo que esa proliferación descontrolada sólo ha sido posible gracias a la existencia de Bitcoin, y ya va siendo hora de ponerle fin. Y no porque a mi me parezca mal la innovación o, incluso, la competencia, sino porque esa paretiana relación de 80% de cuota de mercado se mantiene en Bitcoin, el 20% restante "a ver si suena la flauta y me hago early adopter del siguiente pelotazo" que cumple el nuevo dinero que va entrando a Bitcoin, es demasiado golosa como para dejarla en manos de algunos desaprensivos desarrolladores de shitcoins. Es símplemente por eso.

Digamos que "lo veo completamente lógico". Después de todos estos años, esa famosa relación de cuota de mercado de 80% Bitcoin, 20% shitcoins, lo que está diciendo es que el 20% del nuevo dinero que entra en Bitcoin busca el pelotazo rápido y los desarrolladores-usuarios del mastodóntico Bitcoin no van a dejar escapar ese suculento 20%. Es ley de vida y es algo lógico.

Tú mismo hablas de la inercia en la adopción y, por lo tanto, estoy seguro de que comprenderás que Bitcoin aproveche su gigantesca inercia para evitar que se le escape entre los dedos ese suculento 20% del dinero entrante avaricioso.

Al menos, así lo veo yo, claro está.


----------



## tastas (5 Sep 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> remonster comentó hace algunas páginas del hilo que el porcentaje del 80%-20% no era casual sino que correspondía a alguna ley matemática, a ver si nos lee y puede abundar un poco sobre el asunto... porque a mi ya esos niveles se me escapan :cook:





Principio de Pareto - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

----------

Creo que voy a meter etc a resguardo en un paper wallet y a esperar (a perder gran parte de mi inversión por no vender a tiempo, como me pasó con NXT).
Algún wallet ligerito y fácil de usar para esta moneda?


----------



## ertitoagus (5 Sep 2016)

tastas dijo:


> Principio de Pareto - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> ----------
> 
> ...



Es el mismo que usaba originalmente ethereum antes del fork, solo que al instalarlo le indicas que no quieres hacer el fork ( y así se te configura directamente como de ETC)

Creo que en la página de ETC tienen colgadas versioens que directamente ya no tienes que hacer nada al instalarlo.

es ligerito y tiene una gui con lo suficiente y necesario.


----------



## Alxemi (5 Sep 2016)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿No te parece que los Pumps & Dumps organizados, el inside trading, los scams, los preminados, los desarrollos de código deficientes, los "hackeos" de los shitxchanges, las IPOs opacas, los libros de órdenes ilíquidos, los bloqueos de fondos, los motores de trading amateurs, las reservas fraccionarias o la vulnerabilidad de la privacidad de los usuarios que cometen los shitxchanges sean un problema que Bitcoin va a solucionar de un plumazo con las sidechains?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu post parece del pasado, estaría 100% de acuerdo con él hace un par de años, cuando todas eran alts que imitaban el btc, pero las cosas ya no son lo que eran, no son todo shitcoins de pump&dump... sin embargo sigues metiéndolo todo en el mismo saco.

¿zanjamos el debate con una apuesta? porque ya se está volviendo circular; yo apuesto a que dentro de X tiempo, cuando bitcoin tenga sidechains y todo eso, no va a fagocitar a las altcoins y tu que si... si somos capaces de darle forma matemática a la apuesta y algún escrow de confianza mutua se ofrece para custodiar los fondos hasta la resolución de la misma, yo entro o

---------- Post added 05-sep-2016 at 12:20 ----------




tastas dijo:


> Principio de Pareto - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> ----------
> 
> ...



Yo he usado classicetherwallet.com para generar el par de claves.
Funciona mejor con chrome.


----------



## tastas (5 Sep 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Tu post parece del pasado, estaría 100% de acuerdo con él hace un par de años, cuando todas eran alts que imitaban el btc, pero las cosas ya no son lo que eran, no son todo shitcoins de pump&dump... sin embargo sigues metiéndolo todo en el mismo saco.
> 
> ¿zanjamos el debate con una apuesta? porque ya se está volviendo circular; yo apuesto a que dentro de X tiempo, cuando bitcoin tenga sidechains y todo eso, no va a fagocitar a las altcoins y tu que si... si somos capaces de darle forma matemática a la apuesta y algún escrow de confianza mutua se ofrece para custodiar los fondos hasta la resolución de la misma, yo entro o





Harías la apuesta en btc o en alguna alt? Con eso lo decimos todo.

taptap


----------



## silverwindow (5 Sep 2016)

tastas dijo:


> Harías la apuesta en btc o en alguna alt? Con eso lo decimos todo.
> 
> taptap



jeje si, esta es buena.


----------



## Alxemi (5 Sep 2016)

tastas dijo:


> Harías la apuesta en btc o en alguna alt? Con eso lo decimos todo.
> 
> taptap



:XX::XX::XX: en lo que quiera mojon, para no iniciar otro debate circular sobre que alt es mejor usar... sería un meta-debate!


----------



## Sr.Mojón (5 Sep 2016)

De acuerdo, hagamos una apuesta. Además, esta apuesta nos servirá para demostrar a muchos foreros la potencia de Bitcoin como dinero programable. Pero, antes de nada, tenemos que acordar cuánto nos apostamos y los términos. Por ejemplo, ¿qué consideras tú como "fagocitar a las altcoins"? ¿Quizás pasar de un market cap del 80% en coinmarketcap (o página equivalente) al, por ejemplo, 85%, 90%, 95% ó 99%? Eso es importante. Y el plazo también. ¿Cuanto tiempo después de la implementación del mecanismo de pegado bidireccional (aunque yo especificaría después de la implementación del SegWit, puesto que éste ya puede cargarse un buen número de shitcoins)?


----------



## Alxemi (5 Sep 2016)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> De acuerdo, hagamos una apuesta. Además, esta apuesta nos servirá para demostrar a muchos foreros la potencia de Bitcoin como dinero programable. Pero, antes de nada, tenemos que acordar cuánto nos apostamos y los términos. Por ejemplo, ¿qué consideras tú como "fagocitar a las altcoins"? ¿Quizás pasar de un market cap del 80% en coinmarketcap (o página equivalente) al, por ejemplo, 85%, 90%, 95% ó 99%? Eso es importante.



Cantidad: 1btc?

Hay que establecer momento en el tiempo y variable.

Momento en el tiempo: Debería ser cuando bitcoin desarrolle las tecnologías que según tu harán desaparecer a las altcoins, esto lo dices tu, y tendría que reflejarse de manera matemática, en plan: X dias después de que el bitcoin core incluya tal y tal tecnología y se estrene en la blockchain.

En el caso es que ese "momento en el tiempo" no se cumpla, la apuesta se deshace, por ejemplo, si esos cambios en el core que tu propusiste al final no se hacen, o se hacen de otra manera, o por lo que sea ese momento X en el tiempo no llega; sin él no se puede validar la apuesta en un sentido o en otro. En este sentido tal vez se debería establecer un limite en el tiempo, ¿no crees? Si dentro de X dias\años no se ha llegado a ese "momento en el tiempo", la apuesta se deshace.

Variable: Esto es lo complicado. Lo del marketcap es una indicación, pero no se si nos vale, hazme una propuesta, ¿de que manera crees tu que van a desaparecer esas alts cuando bitcoin incluya esas tecnologías?

Método: Creo que habría que usar un escrow de confianza de ambos, concretar con él el momento en el tiempo y variable y darle los fondos ya, de manera que esta tercera persona decida de que manera se resuelve la apuesta en caso de conflicto.


----------



## ertitoagus (5 Sep 2016)

como se está poniendo el tema de interesante.... me tenéis muy atento


----------



## paketazo (5 Sep 2016)

Lo de la apuesta es bonito, siempre da sal al mundillo de la especulación, que es principalmente para lo que se usa por la mayoría de la gente el lote de shitscoins que existen.

Lo que sucede con ese 80/20 por redondear, es que es posible que desaparezcan el 90% de las shitcoins que existen hoy en día, y que en 5 años por ejemplo, se mantenga ese 80/20 con otras nuevas que prometan el oro y el moro...

El ser humano siempre buscará alternativas para meter la zarpa, y no dudo que BTC hará cosas grandes en el futuro, pero pueden aparecer mojóncoin que por ejemplo mandará pepitas de calabaza a la estratosfera, o la alxemicoin, que se usará en las páginas de contactos gay para dar puntos al que la tenga más gorda y dura...

Creo que esto va para largo...en el año 98 del siglo pasado, recuerdo "empresas" en Nasdaq, que lo único que tenían era una página web y una promesa de que harían la ostia de cosas, y capitalizaban más de 100 millones de $$, todas se las llevó el viento y arruinaron a lote de peña, hoy en día siguen apareciendo truños pinchados en un palo en Nasdaq y OTC, y siguen capitalizándose rápidamente, para luego demostrar que no valen un pijo...

es como si todos los días matasen tontos, y todos los días nacieran otros nuevos, por eso la apuesta la veo complicadilla.

Un saludo y suerte con ello, decidáis lo que decidáis...mola ver la eterna dualidad del ser reflejada en vuestros razonamientos. 

*Edito para añadir algo respecto al 80/20*


Pensad que a diario entran $$ en la capitalización de BTC...y de esos $, un 80% van a BTC directamente, y ahi se quedan, y el 20% restante se distribuyen entre las shitcoins...llevándose las más famosas más porcentaje y así de ahí para abajo.

Hoy tenemos por ejemplo 10.000 millones $ BTC y 2000 millones Shitcoins...

Bien, en 10 años supongamos que tenemos 100.000 millones en BTC, y la equivalencia sería 20.000 millones en Shitcoins...es de recibo, que las que sobrevivan hoy en día, y continúen logrando su cuota de capital irán engordando poco a poco.

Sería plausible que alguna de ellas, hiciera millonarios a sus early adopters, ¿no?

Ahora si, corto y cambio.


----------



## Alxemi (5 Sep 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Lo de la apuesta es bonito, siempre da sal al mundillo de la especulación, que es principalmente para lo que se usa por la mayoría de la gente el lote de shitscoins que existen.
> 
> Lo que sucede con ese 80/20 por redondear, es que es posible que desaparezcan el 90% de las shitcoins que existen hoy en día, y que en 5 años por ejemplo, se mantenga ese 80/20 con otras nuevas que prometan el oro y el moro...
> 
> ...



joder con la alxemicoin!! ::::


----------



## soynini (5 Sep 2016)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Coge todas las criptomonedas que aparecen referenciadas en coinmarketcap y ahora de ese listado...:
> 
> -Elimina las que son directamente un fraude.
> -Elimina las que apenas tienen capacidad de asegurar su cadena de bloques y que van a ser pasto de ataques 51% por parte de ese grupillo de hackers que ha encontrado, en el secuestro de cadenas de bloques débiles, su modo de vida.
> ...




La pregunta es... en el caso de que las alts desaparecieran, como se supone que vamos a conseguir mas BTC? (sin tener que estas metiendo euros o dolares en exchanges)


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (5 Sep 2016)

Aceptando bitcoins como método de pago cuando vendas algo, por ejemplo.


----------



## Alxemi (5 Sep 2016)

O minandolos ::


----------



## ertitoagus (5 Sep 2016)

pulsando los captchas de cientos de miles de faucets? :rolleye::rolleye::rolleye::rolleye:


Yo creo que hay que tener claro cual es tu meta en este mundillo. forrarse y dejar de trabajar forevah pues como que puede ser mear fuera del tiesto.

Pero plantearselo como un buen plan de jubilación alternativo ya es otro cantar.


----------



## soynini (5 Sep 2016)

Filósofo Hardcore dijo:


> Aceptando bitcoins como método de pago cuando vendas algo, por ejemplo.



Que quieres que venda? :XX:

A la gente le gusta especular con valores que suban o bajen, y mas si es tan facil como en el mundo crypto donde en 5 segundos ya estas en un exchange, por eso creo que siempre habra altcoins, siempre habra alguna forma de vender algo en plan "bitcoin no puede hacer esto". Por ejemplo, Monero puede decir que tiene anonimato con ring signatures a nivel de protocolo lo cual siempre la hara mas anonima que Bitcoin.. cosas asi con buen marketing pueden funcionar.

Yo si no fuera por las alts no tendria ni un BTC y tengo 30.



ertitoagus dijo:


> pulsando los captchas de cientos de miles de faucets? :rolleye::rolleye::rolleye::rolleye:
> 
> 
> Yo creo que hay que tener claro cual es tu meta en este mundillo. forrarse y dejar de trabajar forevah pues como que puede ser mear fuera del tiesto.
> ...



Pensar en jubilacion con las alts? :XX:

Si acaso, pensar con jubilacion en Bitcoin, pero pensar a largo plazo con alts yo no lo veo. Pensar a largo plazo en alts para mi son 6 meses.

Lo unico que esta claro aqui es que trabajando nunca te haces rico. Sera en un buen pelotazo o no sera, y ya he estado cerca varias veces. Tarde o temprano estare en el momento adecuado en el sitio adecuado ::


----------



## Sr.Mojón (5 Sep 2016)

soynini dijo:


> La pregunta es... en el caso de que las alts desaparecieran, como se supone que vamos a conseguir mas BTC? (sin tener que estas metiendo euros o dolares en exchanges)



Exactamente igual que consigues tus euros: aportando factores de producción al sistema (tierra, trabajo o capital). Eso es economía básica.

---------- Post added 05-sep-2016 at 16:05 ----------




Alxemi dijo:


> Cantidad: 1btc?
> 
> Hay que establecer momento en el tiempo y variable.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo, un bitcoin me parece bien. Voy a pensar un poco a ver cómo lo podemos hacer para que, incluso, pueda la gente apostar junto con nosotros dos. A ver qué se me ocurre.


----------



## ertitoagus (5 Sep 2016)

soynini dijo:


> Que quieres que venda? :XX:
> 
> A la gente le gusta especular con valores que suban o bajen, y mas si es tan facil como en el mundo crypto donde en 5 segundos ya estas en un exchange, por eso creo que siempre habra altcoins, siempre habra alguna forma de vender algo en plan "bitcoin no puede hacer esto". Por ejemplo, Monero puede decir que tiene anonimato con ring signatures a nivel de protocolo lo cual siempre la hara mas anonima que Bitcoin.. cosas asi con buen marketing pueden funcionar.
> 
> ...




Me has entendido mal, lo de la jubilación no es con las shitcoins, es con todo el mundillo cripto (bitcoin incluido). Si me lees de normal por este hilo ya habrás visto que he puesto más de una vez que tengo 90% en BTC y el 10% en otras.


----------



## soynini (5 Sep 2016)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Exactamente igual que consigues tus euros: aportando factores de producción al sistema (tierra, trabajo o capital). Eso es economía básica.





Yo consigo euros con adsense, y adsense no paga en bitcoins ienso:

Y como puedo aportar capital con bitcoin fuera del mundo de las cryptos? (sin tener que vender y pasar a euros etc, entonces se pierde la gracia de poder financiar proyectos anonimamente)


----------



## Sr.Mojón (5 Sep 2016)

soynini dijo:


> Yo consigo euros con adsense, y adsense no paga en bitcoins ienso:



A eso precisamente me refiero con "aportar capital". Tú te ganas unos euros con adsense y lo utilizas para comprar bitcoins. 

Si, por ejemplo, yo quisiese adquirir rublos, pues tendría que aportar alguno de los factores de producción: capital (comprarlos o prestar bienes muebles), tierra (alquilar biene inmuebles) o trabajo (currar como un cabrón a cambio de rublos). Pues con Bitcoin es exactamente lo mismo.



soynini dijo:


> Y como puedo aportar capital con bitcoin fuera del mundo de las cryptos? (sin tener que vender y pasar a euros etc, entonces se pierde la gracia de poder financiar proyectos anonimamente)



Eso es más complicado porque, al ser tan novedoso, no hay un tejido de inversión muy desarrollado.

Empiezan a surgir ahora páginas de financiación colectiva de proyectos a través de Bitcoin, tipo kickstarter. Creo que se llama coinstarter o algo así. Mira aquí a ver si hay algo:

BitcoinStarter.com | Bitcoin Crowdfunding

También puedes prestar esos bitcoins con interés para que algún ludópata se los juegue en corto en algún exchanger con apalancamiento.

Incluso puedes donar una parte de ellos a los desarrolladores de Bitcoin para que, a la larga, sigan aportando valor añadido al sistema (una especie de inversión a fondo perdido) :XX:

No se me ocurre muchas cosas más por ahora en las que invertir directamente mediante Bitcoin.


----------



## paketazo (5 Sep 2016)

Ya están otra vez con las GEO, tenían un soporte estas semanas de 1,5BTC, y ahora le han metido 7 y pico, después de estar comprando en la zona de 10K.

Ahora mismo, ya es inviable comprar, han barrido todo el papel hasta la zona de 18K, no sé que pretenden, pues es demasiado estrecho para sacar tela, y como mucho habrán podido acumular abajo entre 5 y 10 BTC, yo para pillar 1 estuve cerca de 4 días y tuve que subir finalmente a 11K.

Lo dicho, esto es gaseosa, y a larga no sé por dónde explotará.

En cuanto a Vcash, estos días ha comentado el dev algo a cerca de que su próxima actualización cosillas interesantes, creo que por eso sube:

Marius op Twitter: "Vcash $XVC Zeroledger and Scalability #bitcoin #blockchain #fintech https://t.co/m94IjwdAkh"

Un saludo y suerte a todos.

*Edito:*

Por cierto lo de donar a los desarrolladores parte de lo que uno posee, cuando estos curran gratuitamente, no me parece mala idea, aun que suene a "tirar el dinero"

En BTC por ejemplo, si todos los usuarios donan una pequeña cantidad, pongamos 1$ semanal o algo así, esta gente podrá dedicar más recursos y tiempo a trabajar en algo por y para nuestro futuro.


----------



## Alxemi (6 Sep 2016)

Se acaban de mover los ETC mangados del DAO primigenio:

https://gastracker.io/tx/0xa4031e961908b82e19911e780ec9836635dc92ce7444a97f6af8316d55850650

Y ETC... subiendo. EL mercado ya había descontado la incertidumbre. Esas coins están marcadas, el hacker va a tener muy dificil venderlas, los exchanges están muy pendientes... 

Ya veis de que dramón se ha librado ETH... de ninguno.

Según pasen los días y se vea que no pasa nada, creo que habrá mas subidas.

---------- Post added 06-sep-2016 at 00:33 ----------

XMR ha entrado en zona lateral, debería estar así unos dias antes de nueva accion, btc mediante.

NAV increible... se ha marcado un 2X en pocos días,,, yo hold...


----------



## Alxemi (6 Sep 2016)

uys, han baneado a soynini, debía tener otros menesteres por el foro... ienso:


----------



## silverwindow (6 Sep 2016)

Dije que entre a Digibyte y ahora me salgo de Digibyte, entre a 055, salgo a 061.

Unas perrillas para la buchaca,nada mal.


----------



## Alxemi (6 Sep 2016)

NAV en modo avion


----------



## silverwindow (6 Sep 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> NAV en modo avion



pues si, hay alguan razon para eso ? o es solo pump puro y duro?


----------



## Alxemi (6 Sep 2016)

silverwindow dijo:


> pues si, hay alguan razon para eso ? o es solo pump puro y duro?



NAV es otra coin que pretende ser anonima como xmr, pero con mejor tecnología.
Ayer hicieron el siguiente anuncio:
NAV Coin
Que no es mas que una explicacion de lo que ya hablaban en bitcointalk sobre la coin, motivo por el cual entré cuando se empezó a disparar monero.
Este va a ser el año de las coins con mejor anonimato, está claro.


----------



## BudSpencer (6 Sep 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> uys, han baneado a soynini, debía tener otros menesteres por el foro... ienso:



Andaba con un "multinick":

soynini recibe un baneo - Burbuja.info - Foro de econom



> El_Presi muy inteligentemente ha decidido que soynini debe ser expulsado de este ilustre foro por:
> multi de VerdadesTraigo
> 
> Tu permanencia en la nevera será hasta el: Nunca
> ...


----------



## Emeregildo (6 Sep 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> NAV es otra coin que pretende ser anonima como xmr, pero con mejor tecnología.
> Ayer hicieron el siguiente anuncio:
> NAV Coin
> Que no es mas que una explicacion de lo que ya hablaban en bitcointalk sobre la coin, motivo por el cual entré cuando se empezó a disparar monero.
> Este va a ser el año de las coins con mejor anonimato, está claro.



Justo estaba leyendo la web de Navcoin para averiguar que es lo que aporta nuevo e iba a preguntar aquí. En la pagina web pone claramente que es una copia de Bitcoin.


----------



## ertitoagus (6 Sep 2016)

yo sinceramente lo de NAV no lo veo. Me da que es el típico pump orquestado desde los exchanges y en dos dias de vuelta a la normalidad.

Creo que no va a llegar muy lejos (veremos si me equivoco y me tengo que comer mis palabras....)


----------



## Alxemi (6 Sep 2016)

ertitoagus dijo:


> yo sinceramente lo de NAV no lo veo. Me da que es el típico pump orquestado desde los exchanges y en dos dias de vuelta a la normalidad.
> 
> Creo que no va a llegar muy lejos (veremos si me equivoco y me tengo que comer mis palabras....)



Si, esto lo mas probable es que sea un pump que corregirá salvajemente, pero también veo probable que con el tiempo se vaya capitalizando. 

Por cierto BTC apunta maneras de haber entrado en una nueva etapa de rally, abróchense los cinturones... me da que vamos a vivir un septiembre muyyyy bonito y emocionante :


----------



## ertitoagus (6 Sep 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Si, esto lo mas probable es que sea un pump que corregirá salvajemente, pero también veo probable que con el tiempo se vaya capitalizando.
> 
> Por cierto BTC apunta maneras de haber entrado en una nueva etapa de rally, abróchense los cinturones... me da que vamos a vivir un septiembre muyyyy bonito y emocionante :



Si BTC va para arriba, empezamos a jugar a otro juego en las alts, el de saber jugar con los cortos y comprar más por menos cuando toca.


----------



## Alxemi (6 Sep 2016)

ertitoagus dijo:


> Si BTC va para arriba, empezamos a jugar a otro juego en las alts, el de saber jugar con los cortos y comprar más por menos cuando toca.



pfff, yo mantendré, se me dan mal los cortos, tiendo a ser demasiado pesimista, los únicos que se me dan bien son las correcciones y subidas en medio de un pump, pero cortos en serio paso.

Tengo un liquido para movimientos rapidos, que mantengo en btc, las demás alts las mantengo, o las vendo para entrar en otras en casos extraordinarios, que no creo que se den en algún tiempo, ando algo cansado ya,


----------



## Lord Vader (6 Sep 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Si, esto lo mas probable es que sea un pump que corregirá salvajemente, pero también veo probable que con el tiempo se vaya capitalizando.
> 
> Por cierto BTC apunta maneras de haber entrado en una nueva etapa de rally, abróchense los cinturones... me da que vamos a vivir un septiembre muyyyy bonito y emocionante :




Nav ha triplicado desde que hiciste el comentario diciendo que la tendrías en cuenta para medio plazo.
Yo compré ese día, pensando que subiría por el tema del anonimato, también con vistas a largo.
Ha subido en cuestión de días lo que pensaba que tardaría meses y no se si quitármelas ya o asumir que corregirá y seguir adelante, a ver donde puede llegar.
Aunque no le veo nada especial al proyecto.

¿Que opinas, Alxemi? ienso:


----------



## Emeregildo (6 Sep 2016)

Yo he cerrado mi posición en todas las Alts y de momento me mantengo en BTC a la espera de un buen rally en las próximas semanas. 

Mi balance gracias a Monero es +1.08 BTC arriba :Aplauso::Aplauso:


Bueno mentira, aún tengo muy poquito en DGB que no sé aún que hacer. Estaba a la espera de una buena subida pero no sé ienso:


----------



## ertitoagus (7 Sep 2016)

Yo he puesto unos prudentes stop loss para jugar a ir a cortos en cuanto BTC le de por hacer rally para arriba.

Es otro juego, pero tb se puede ganar unas cuantas coins extra.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (7 Sep 2016)

Pajaritos, no os penséis que me he olvidado de la apuesta.

Lo que ocurre es que quiero aprovecharla para darle una vuelta de tuerca más a mis conocimientos sobre el mundo de la criptoeconomía, así que en lugar de hacerla directamente a través de un Escrow o de un sistema multifirma 2 of 3 (sistemas habituales hoy en día en el mundillo de Bitcoin), quiero estudiar a fondo a ver si se podría lograr hacer algo parecido con un mercado predictivo con oráculos. Así que estoy viendo esto e instalándome el software para probarlo:

Open Source Knowledge | The Bitcoin Hivemind

A ver qué os parece la idea.

P.D: ¿Alguien tiene algo de experiencia con esto?


----------



## Alxemi (7 Sep 2016)

Don Tapscott: How the blockchain is changing money and business | TED Talk | TED.com


----------



## silverwindow (7 Sep 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Don Tapscott: How the blockchain is changing money and business | TED Talk | TED.com



Es que es una tecnologia increible, la cadena de bloques descentralizada es indestructible.


----------



## paketazo (7 Sep 2016)

Vcash ya está en un X2 desde que os comenté lo de la noticia hace unas semanas.

La subida está siendo bastante vertical al ver la gráfica de largo plazo, "acojona un poco", sobre todo viendo lo que vale ahora mismo lo que pille hace más de un año... no obstante, no vendo nada, quiero ver esa "increíble" promesa revolucionaria que van a liberar en breve y juzgar...

eso sí, si alguno entró y está en plan especulativo, ya sabéis la máxima *compra con el rumor, y vende con la noticia*

Monero lo está haciendo de cine, enhorabuena a los que pillasteis por abajo, creo que se está asentando muy bien en estas cotas, podría ser la referencia como moneda en próximos meses...el volumen de polo así lo indica.

*ertitoagus* suerte con esos cortos, yo hace tiempo que dejé de jugar en corto, no se me da nada bien...prefiero ir largo o estar fuera, con los cortos, el tiempo siempre jugaba en mi contra y me ponía nervioso y la cagaba.

Mucha suerte a todos,


----------



## ertitoagus (8 Sep 2016)

Parece que hoy amanecemos con mucha bulltrap en el mercado de las alts (o shitcoins para los hamijos)


----------



## Alxemi (8 Sep 2016)

lord vader dijo:


> Nav ha triplicado desde que hiciste el comentario diciendo que la tendrías en cuenta para medio plazo.
> Yo compré ese día, pensando que subiría por el tema del anonimato, también con vistas a largo.
> Ha subido en cuestión de días lo que pensaba que tardaría meses y no se si quitármelas ya o asumir que corregirá y seguir adelante, a ver donde puede llegar.
> Aunque no le veo nada especial al proyecto.
> ...



Hagas lo que hagas es una apuesta. Yo creo que es mejor decidir la estrategia antes de comprar la coin, si la compras para vender rápido o llegado un precio, o si la quieres para mantener... si la compras para vender rapido, o llegado un precio que tienes claro, deja puesta la orden... pero asume que se puede vender y luego seguir subiendo un 100% mas. 

Y si la compras para mantener... pues asume que puede hacer un 4X para luego hundirse y tu mientras manteniendo sin haber aprovechando el largo ni el corto.

Creo que es mas sencillo prepararse para esos supuestos si tienes claras dos cosas: 1)No se puede comprar en mínimos y 2)No se puede vender en máximos. A mi interiorizar bien esos conceptos, que parece algo fácil, pero no lo es, me ha ayudado bastante con mis estrategias. MAID por ejemplo, la vendí a 15, llegó hasta 22... en pocos días, pero me daba igual. Luego bajó semanas después por debajo de 15, para rebotar... y me siguió dando igual. MAID para mi estaba olvidado y creo que lo vendí a un buen precio, porque de esos rendimientos pude entrar en FCT, que después de sirvió para entrar en NAV y en XMR. 

Si estás constantemente pendiente de "que hubiera pasado si", te vuelves loco en este mercado, por eso lo mejor es tener claro el objetivo, y luego cerrar y evaluar en base a ese objetivo y no en base a otro, para no volverse loco. Y a veces te saldrá bien y a veces mal.

Y es que además o lo haces así o estas perdido, porque siempre, siempre, siempre habría otra manera de operar diferente a la que tu has tenido que te hubiese dado un 1000% mas. Y mañana otra y mañana otra. En este mercado es así,

NAV: posteaste y siguió subiendo, ahora se hunde. Ha sido un pump& dump, pero creo que acabará mas capitalizada que antes del mismo. Lo normal es que las coins se capitalicen así. Yo mantengo, al menos, hasta fin de año, luego ya veremos. 

Comenté hace algunas paginas que estaba terminando mi nueva estrategia y que la iba a detallar, no es gran cosa, comento:

-Parto de una cantidad grande de ETH, y en menor grado MAID y STORJ. ETH pensaba conservar algo mas de tiempo, MAID y STORJ ya quería vender parte, pero viene el tema de DAO y luego el fork, por lo que ya me quería salir de ETH también por motivos éticos.


Tras múltiples movimientos saco BTC a cold y reinvierto parte, conservando:

-ETC, XMR, NAV, FCT, LSK, a largo plazo
-STORJ: Como el 25% de lo que tenía inicialmente, medio\largo plazo

No tengo intención de andar haciendo cambios, estoy un poco cansadillo ya, a no ser que surja una oportunidad importante, como pasó con XMR, que me hizo sacar lo comprado de DOGE para esperar el pump con perdida (ya recuperada). sobre el tema de DOGE no me he olvidado, tengo puestas alarmas, lo que si haré es que en caso de ocurrir, entraré y saldré rápido.

Ahora toca subidas del btc y ver rojos. Aunque sin embargo por ejemplo FCT está subiendo frente al BTC, a pesar de las subidas de este, y ETC, STORJ y LSK están subiendo frente al $, aunque menos que el BTC,

Con esta diversificación creo que se disminuye el riesgo a la volatilidad, ganaría mas si tuviera todo en BTC cuando sube el BTC, claro, pero si hubiese seguido esa estrategia no tendría tantos BTC como tengo ahora... intento ver el cuadro completo. También es muy molón cuando luego el BTC va pabajo y ves como la cartera aguanta las perdidas por el capital que entra en las ALTs,

Eso os cuento, saludetes


----------



## trukutruku (8 Sep 2016)

he pillado nav a 820 y parece que esta subiendo bien.

a ver si bitcoin da algo de tregua que he pillado xmr a 192 y sdc a 232 ::

edit : he vendido nav en 1030 y he puesto una orden de compra a 909. a ver si entra.


----------



## trukutruku (8 Sep 2016)

pues he pillado otra subidita maja con nav. al final moví a 916 (aunque habría entrado a 909) y he vendido en 1003.

lo que no se es si deshacerme de xmr, lleva varias horas moviendose cerca de la zona de soporte y no me esta dando mucha confianza. sdc igual, no termina de salir de la zona de soporte pero tampoco termina de arrancar.


----------



## ertitoagus (9 Sep 2016)

yo ando hoy en cure, fct, lsk, sdc y xvc.

Y vigilando muy de cerca btc para el juego de los cortos.


----------



## Alxemi (9 Sep 2016)

Parece que ahora le ha tocado a FLDC, ¿alguien sabe que es?
NAV me sigue sorprendiendo...

---------- Post added 09-sep-2016 at 12:14 ----------

FLDC, CURE, GRC, parece que ahora le toca a las coins que aprovechan el hash para investigacion en plan seti@home,

---------- Post added 09-sep-2016 at 12:17 ----------

Por cierto a XMR le toca subidón si sigue repitiendo el patrón de crecimiento.


----------



## ertitoagus (9 Sep 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Parece que ahora le ha tocado a FLDC, ¿alguien sabe que es?
> NAV me sigue sorprendiendo...
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-sep-2016 at 12:14 ----------
> ...



quizá demasiado previsible que XMR pegue subidón los findes no?


----------



## Alxemi (9 Sep 2016)

ertitoagus dijo:


> quizá demasiado previsible que XMR pegue subidón los findes no?



Si, pero bueno, lo hará hasta que deje de hacerlo, 

El weekend pump fue una tradición en bitcoin durante mucho tiempo,,,


----------



## trukutruku (9 Sep 2016)

joder y vendi xmr a 198 :´( de todas formas diria que lo de XMR no va a durar mucho

estaba convencido de que sdc iba a pegar una subida pero al final rompio el soporte y me salto el stop, que lastima. 

por cierto, dash ahora mismo tiene muy buena pinta


----------



## BudSpencer (9 Sep 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Parece que ahora le ha tocado a FLDC, ¿alguien sabe que es?
> NAV me sigue sorprendiendo...
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-sep-2016 at 12:14 ----------
> ...



Es una utilidad interesante pero para qué sirven este tipo monedas. No he encontrado ni un solo uso. Ya podían al menos permitir el pago de las matrículas en Stanford.


----------



## tastas (9 Sep 2016)

The Hacker Has Just Withdrawn Their Booty From The DAO On The ETC Chain : ethereum


----------



## ertitoagus (9 Sep 2016)

tastas dijo:


> The Hacker Has Just Withdrawn Their Booty From The DAO On The ETC Chain : ethereum



pero eso fué hace 3 días no?


----------



## paketazo (9 Sep 2016)

He cerrado las GEO, 0.00011@0.000172 aprox. (han sido 3 ventas por el poco volumen) 0,55BTC para el buche.

Creo que voy a estar un tiempo sin trastear mierdas de estas, no tengo tiempo de andar al centimeo, prefiero buscar algo más fundamental, y dejarlo en barbecho a ver que pasa.

Las SOIL las he liquidado palmando un 20% o sea -0,2BTC aprox, el Dev va y dice en el foro oficial que tiene problemas familiares y que está sin blanca, que no pagará los server, y que apaga sus mineros, al tiempo que anuncia que estará un tiempo lejos del proyecto currando para dar de comer a su familia...

Todo un crack el tío...pero bueno, si es vedad lo que cuenta, espero salga adelante, lo primero es lo primero.

Monero de cine.

Vcash aguantando bastante bien después de la subida, a ver si me regala otra más antes de finales de año.

Un saludo


----------



## tastas (9 Sep 2016)

ertitoagus dijo:


> pero eso fué hace 3 días no?



Pues no sé porque el post de redit si que lo es pero esta noticia no y no se que ha cambiado desde entonces.

taptap


----------



## Emeregildo (9 Sep 2016)

¿Cómo veís DOGE? Parece seguir un patrón bastante regular... Tiene pinta de pumpeo guapo no?


----------



## trukutruku (10 Sep 2016)

Emeregildo dijo:


> ¿Cómo veís DOGE? Parece seguir un patrón bastante regular... Tiene pinta de pumpeo guapo no?



y esa grafica? que estas usando para analizar?

edit : vaya leche la de xmr


----------



## BudSpencer (10 Sep 2016)

Empiezo a sospechar que Polo utiliza bots para calentar monedas y después encasquetárselas a los incautos.


----------



## paketazo (10 Sep 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Empiezo a sospechar que Polo utiliza bots para calentar monedas y después encasquetárselas a los incautos.



Polo gana por dos bandas. Por un lado cobra las comisiones por trader, y por otro, es creador de mercado, pudiendo anticipar cualquier movimiento que ellos mismos crean, y obrar en beneficio propio.


Si por ejemplo tu posees 100.000BTC depositados en tu cuenta que pertenecen a pongamos 10.000 personas diferentes, para que estas operen en tu exchanger, tu puedes manejar esos 100.000BTC mientras no sean retirados del mismo, todo apunte que tengas en el exchanger en tu cuenta, es algo virtual, no real.

Polo puede permitirse hacer lo que le venga en gana con las monedas que opera en su exchanger exclusivamente, las monedas que operan en varios exchangers diferentes y con volumen igual o mayor a polo, no pueden ser pumpeadas salvo contraparte con el otro exchanger, pero ya no es interesante.

Vamos, más o menos lo que hacen los fondos y la banca privada con acciones en los mercados.

Por eso siempre se insiste en sacar los fondos de los exchanger, pues esos fondos no son tuyos hasta que están en tu wallet, así ellos se "joden" y no pueden manipular nada con ellos.

Un saludo y muy buen día a todos.


----------



## Alxemi (10 Sep 2016)

Emeregildo dijo:


> ¿Cómo veís DOGE? Parece seguir un patrón bastante regular... Tiene pinta de pumpeo guapo no?



Yo estoy pendiente de esa posibilidad pero por ahora parece que se hace esperar; cuando pare, si es que para, la volatilidad en las otras coins puede que le toque.
Eso si lo que tengo claro es que de darse entraré y saldré rapido, no me fio, es un pump demasiado esperado.


----------



## BudSpencer (10 Sep 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Polo gana por dos bandas. Por un lado cobra las comisiones por trader, y por otro, es creador de mercado, pudiendo anticipar cualquier movimiento que ellos mismos crean, y obrar en beneficio propio.



Yo hoy estoy alucinando con los trapicheos que están haciendo los bots. Con vólumenes bajos como los actuales se están viendo unas manipulaciones acojonantes. No entiendo cómo la gente entra, sin duda hay mucho pardillo.


----------



## trukutruku (10 Sep 2016)

los bots en poloniex son muy evidentes si. tambien parece muy probable que poloniex sea el que pone esos bots para intentar crear movimiento.

luego tenemos a los cabrones que intentan manipular los valores de las criptos que van poniendo muros para meter miedo y contener la demanda o que ponen muros a modo de soporte para fortalecerla.

los bots en ese aspecto no me preocupan porque solo producen movimiento, me preocupa mas los que andan a manipular el valor de las criptos


----------



## ertitoagus (10 Sep 2016)

trukutruku dijo:


> los bots en poloniex son muy evidentes si. tambien parece muy probable que poloniex sea el que pone esos bots para intentar crear movimiento.
> 
> luego tenemos a los cabrones que intentan manipular los valores de las criptos que van poniendo muros para meter miedo y contener la demanda o que ponen muros a modo de soporte para fortalecerla.
> 
> los bots en ese aspecto no me preocupan porque solo producen movimiento, me preocupa mas los que andan a manipular el valor de las criptos



Venía a decir lo mismo que tu.

Lsk por ejemplo en cuanto empieza a calentarse e ir para arriba le cascan un muro de ventas de 2000 btc que paralizan toda posibilidad de pump. en cuanto para el tema el muro desaparece.


----------



## Emeregildo (10 Sep 2016)

Si, yo también me he dado cuenta de la extrema manipulación. Especialmente en monedas con menos capitalización. Es algo absolutamente increíble pero que si lo aprovechas puedes aprender mucho del tema. Yo personalmente ya solo operó con criptos con volumen después de un par de sustos buenos en algunas shitcoins. 

Y ni aún las monedas con más capitalización están exentas de manipulación. He visto más de uno y dos muros importantes en monero


----------



## trukutruku (10 Sep 2016)

muro de 770 btc en monero. asi no hay manera

ahora uno de 1200 btc


----------



## Emeregildo (10 Sep 2016)

trukutruku dijo:


> y esa grafica? que estas usando para analizar?
> 
> edit : vaya leche la de xmr



Llevo unos días usando coinigy. Estoy hasta las narices porque la pagina de poloniex me funciona muy mal. Es imposible operar y los graficos són pesimos.


----------



## BudSpencer (10 Sep 2016)

Tengo clara una estrategia que utiliza Polo con sus bots. A Polo no le interesa que las monedas coticen demasiado bajo después de ascensos importantes, por lo tanto realiza las siguientes acciones:

1. *Órdenes de compra grandes* colocadas a cierta distancia de la cotización actual para simular soporte.

2. *Órdenes de compra muy pequeñas* justo por debajo de la cotización actual para intentar que el posible comprador opte por aceptar alguna orden de venta o si alguien vende lo haga cerca del precio actual.

3. Estirar esta situación todo lo posible hasta que el volumen sea muy bajo. La cotización se estabiliza por falta de compra-venta.


----------



## scratch (11 Sep 2016)

Madre mía qué leñazo se está metiendo XMR :8::8:

EDITO:
OLE!!! toma rebote


----------



## bmbnct (11 Sep 2016)

scratch dijo:


> Madre mía qué leñazo se está metiendo XMR :8::8:



Y ahora mismo BTC esta derrapando también.


----------



## paketazo (11 Sep 2016)

scratch dijo:


> Madre mía qué leñazo se está metiendo XMR :8::8:
> 
> EDITO:
> OLE!!! toma rebote



Mirando la gráfico de L/P no parece tan grave, pero claro, quién sabe si es una pequeña corrección, o un sell panic que la baje un 50%.

Lo que cada día hay que tener más claro aquí, es que estamos jugando con gaseosa batida, y hay que ir con pies de plomo...y me refiero también a papá BTC.

Un saludo


----------



## scratch (11 Sep 2016)

Mola, estoy freeride con NAV. :Baile::Baile:
Ahora ya tengo la pasta inicial para palmarla en cualquier otro lado, :XX::XX:


----------



## Alxemi (11 Sep 2016)

Chicos vaya sustos me pegáis con lo de los leñazos cada vez que os leo, luego miro las coins y las veo de maravilla.. Se os nota que lleváis poco tiempo por aquí, os dejo un vídeo demostrativo de lo que era un peñazo en mis tiempos jeje

[youtube]T1X6qQt9ONg[/youtube]


----------



## scratch (11 Sep 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Chicos vaya sustos me pegáis con lo de los leñazos cada vez que os leo, luego miro las coins y las veo de maravilla.. Se os nota que lleváis poco tiempo por aquí, os dejo un vídeo demostrativo de lo que era un peñazo en mis tiempos jeje
> 
> [youtube]T1X6qQt9ONg[/youtube]



Hombre, esas toñas no las he llegado a ver yo, aún me falta curtirme. ::

Por cierto ojo a IOC


----------



## trukutruku (12 Sep 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Chicos vaya sustos me pegáis con lo de los leñazos cada vez que os leo, luego miro las coins y las veo de maravilla.. Se os nota que lleváis poco tiempo por aquí, os dejo un vídeo demostrativo de lo que era un peñazo en mis tiempos jeje
> 
> [youtube]T1X6qQt9ONg[/youtube]



pues espero que no me pille una de esas ::


----------



## ertitoagus (12 Sep 2016)

hoy parece que fct es la elegida para subir... parece que está recogiendo a los que salen de monero...


----------



## Alxemi (12 Sep 2016)

ertitoagus dijo:


> hoy parece que fct es la elegida para subir... parece que está recogiendo a los que salen de monero...



HOYGAN y SJCX que a la chica callando ha hecho un 10,25% en las ultimas 24h,


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (12 Sep 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> HOYGAN y SJCX que a la chica callando ha hecho un 10,25% en las ultimas 24h,



No hombre no, +33% en lo que ha pasado desde que escribiste eso 

Mira que soy un believer de Storj y hasta ahora me he limitado a hacer B&H pero puede que me empiece a plantear una salida parcial


----------



## Alxemi (12 Sep 2016)

Desde móvil


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (12 Sep 2016)

Y sigue el bombeo, otro 10% más en un ratito. Alguien sabe algo que no sepamos?


----------



## paketazo (12 Sep 2016)

andyteleco dijo:


> Y sigue el bombeo, otro 10% más en un ratito. Alguien sabe algo que no sepamos?



Si os parece un buen proyecto, y el developer/s está cumpliendo el plan de ruta, yo no soltaría ni una.

Lo que hoy son 25 centavos, mañana pueden ser 25 $.

Lo dicho, si no necesitáis la tela, yo me mantendría firme.

Suerte.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (12 Sep 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Si os parece un buen proyecto, y el developer/s está cumpliendo el plan de ruta, yo no soltaría ni una.
> 
> Lo que hoy son 25 centavos, mañana pueden ser 25 $.
> 
> ...



Sí, y la verdad es que a pesar de la subida el market cap sigue siendo de tan solo $10M por lo que no es descabellado pensar que en cuanto se ponga en marcha pueda subir mucho más pues yo le veo un potencial tremendo. 

Lo que preguntaba es si ha habido algún anuncio significativo que haya motivado este despegue; he estado buscando pero no he encontrado nada.


----------



## Alxemi (12 Sep 2016)

Yo compre muuuchas a 0,000075 en la ICO hace tiempo, y he liquidado el 75% a 0,00022... pena ninguna, no quería vender mas BTC y de algún sitio tenía que sacar la pasta para entrar en xmr, nav, fct... y ese 25% sigue siendo un buen pico. Las considero bien vendidas, no se puede vender a máximos y gracias a esa venta entré abajo en NAV y FCT, ahora SJCX FCT y NAV me están salvando el culo de la caida de XMR y ETC (y BTC)

Y ojo con lisk, que su momento llegará, ahora está tonteando... pero cuando dejen de hacer el gilipollas con los muros y tal veremos que pasa.

Y bueno SJCX está en máximos, pero ha estado en valores parecidos en el pasado y le cuesta mantener el valor; acaba dumpeando cerca de los 20, podéis ver las gráficas... el valor que mejor ha aguantado los últimos meses es el de 20, aunque es cierto que ahora el proyecto está mas avanzado y ya hay binarios utilizables.

El proyecto es bueno y funciona. Puede ser algo gordo, yo de hecho pienso minar en breve (se mina con espacio en disco disponible y ancho de banda), motivo por el cual mantuve el 25%, de MAID me salí el 100% porque me parecieron unos jetas, cosa que no he visto en SJCX, que ha ido siempre subiendo de valor en base a trabajo y resultados, sin tonterías,

En lo que ando algo perdido es en diferencias entre este proyecto y SIA, se que es un rollo parecido pero nada mas, nunca me ha llamado la atención SIA al estar cargado de SJCX.


----------



## paketazo (12 Sep 2016)

¿Que pensaríais si un developer y su equipo os ofrecieran compraros todas las monedas que tengáis de su proyecto a precio de mercado actual?...pago directo en BTC mediante intermediario de confianza.

Un saludo, y enhorabuena a los de SJCX, es uno de esos proyectos dónde parece que sí se entiende en lo que avanzan y para lo que está sirviendo actualmente.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (13 Sep 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Yo compre muuuchas a 0,000075 en la ICO hace tiempo, y he liquidado el 75% a 0,00022... pena ninguna, no quería vender mas BTC y de algún sitio tenía que sacar la pasta para entrar en xmr, nav, fct... y ese 25% sigue siendo un buen pico. Las considero bien vendidas, no se puede vender a máximos y gracias a esa venta entré abajo en NAV y FCT, ahora SJCX FCT y NAV me están salvando el culo de la caida de XMR y ETC (y BTC)
> 
> Y ojo con lisk, que su momento llegará, ahora está tonteando... pero cuando dejen de hacer el gilipollas con los muros y tal veremos que pasa.
> 
> ...



Es cierto que MAID se podría haber gestionado mucho mejor pero el potencial que tiene si llega a funcionar como es debido es tremendo. Es una inversión binaria, o se va a los cielos o se hunde en el infierno, no habrá término medio. Yo ya estoy en freeride hace tiempo y con el resto he decidido ir all-in.


----------



## BudSpencer (13 Sep 2016)

Después de comprobar los tongos que se monta Poloniex para manipular las cotizaciones considero que la gran mayoría de las monedas tienen un valor cercano a 0. Además ni siquiera tiene sentido aplicar análisis técnico o estar al pie de la noticia para entrar en el momento justo. Aquí lo único que realmente ofrece garantía de éxito es un bot que monitorice las actividades manipuladoras de Polo para comprar y salirse con rapidez.


----------



## paketazo (13 Sep 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Después de comprobar los tongos que se monta Poloniex para manipular las cotizaciones considero que la gran mayoría de las monedas tienen un valor cercano a 0. Además ni siquiera tiene sentido aplicar análisis técnico o estar al pie de la noticia para entrar en el momento justo. Aquí lo único que realmente ofrece garantía de éxito es un bot que monitorice las actividades manipuladoras de Polo para comprar y salirse con rapidez.



En gran medida te doy la razón.

No obstante, creo que mientras siga entrando dinero en la proporción BTC 80% Altcoins 20%, seguiremos viendo pumps&dumps interesantes...unas monedas quedarán más capitalizadas (las que aparentemente ofrezcan algo a largo plazo) y otras pues...al guano.

El problema vendrá si se frena la entrada de cash en BTC y el resto de monedas, pues esto sí acabaría tendiendo a 0 patatero.

Buen día a todos.


----------



## Alxemi (13 Sep 2016)

Como sabeis con seguridad que esas manipulaciones las hace polo y no ballenatos?


----------



## BudSpencer (13 Sep 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Como sabeis con seguridad que esas manipulaciones las hace polo y no ballenatos?



La manipulaciones son sistemáticas en todas las monedas. No le veo mucho sentido a que ballenatos anden preocupándose por monedas con una capitalización ridícula o que están prácticamente abandonadas por sus creadores.

Apostaría a que el gran negocio de Polo no son las comisiones sino utilizar las BTCs de sus clientes para calentar monedas, venderlas arriba y contener las caídas. La gran ballena es Polo.


----------



## paketazo (13 Sep 2016)

No digo que no haya ballenatos, sin embargo el beneficiado en primerísima instancia es polo, por tanto es normal sospechar de ellos. Si se pudiera demostrar se les acabaría el juego evidentemente.

El mercados mas estrechos (Bittrex Yobit...) las manipulaciones rozan lo ridículo por los escasos volúmenes que mueven ¿por que no van ahí las ballenas?

Un saludo.


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (13 Sep 2016)

Pregunta de novato: que opinion os merece NXT y el anuncio de Ardor?


----------



## Emeregildo (13 Sep 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> En gran medida te doy la razón.
> 
> No obstante, creo que mientras siga entrando dinero en la proporción BTC 80% Altcoins 20%, seguiremos viendo pumps&dumps interesantes...unas monedas quedarán más capitalizadas (las que aparentemente ofrezcan algo a largo plazo) y otras pues...al guano.
> 
> ...



El otro día les dije eso mismo a los moderadores de la troll box y casi me banean por FUD. Me dijeron que Polo no usaba bots aunque si estaban permitidos. 

Les dije que metían, pero claro no tengo pruebas y el Banhammer me pasó rozando cerquita


----------



## tastas (13 Sep 2016)

Emeregildo dijo:


> El otro día les dije eso mismo a los moderadores de la troll box y casi me banean por FUD. Me dijeron que Polo no usaba bots aunque si estaban permitidos.
> 
> Les dije que metían, pero claro no tengo pruebas y el Banhammer me pasó rozando cerquita



Es que sin pruebas fiables... Vosotros sois los que sabéis de trading y yo no pongo la mano en el fuego por Polo pero por ejemplo en el mundo del poker no paras de ver acusaciones contra las salas sin pruebas en situaciones que a mi me parecen perfectamente normales.

taptap


----------



## Emeregildo (13 Sep 2016)

Por algo se llama troll box no?


----------



## paketazo (13 Sep 2016)

tastas dijo:


> Es que sin pruebas fiables... Vosotros sois los que sabéis de trading y yo no pongo la mano en el fuego por Polo pero por ejemplo en el mundo del poker no paras de ver acusaciones contra las salas sin pruebas en situaciones que a mi me parecen perfectamente normales.
> 
> taptap



Yo me basaría en que : "sí pueden hacerlo, lo harán"

No solo ellos, también lo harán las salas de poker, los casinos online y sin ser online, los creadores de mercado, los gobiernos, los CEO de las empresas con información privilegiada...

Si una empresa/persona tiene la oportunidad de enriquecerse de un modo amoral, sabiendo que no será descubierto o hay muy pocas posibilidades de ello, no tengo dudas de que estadísticamente en la mayoría de casos se la jugarán.

Al fin y al cabo Polo es un negocio, y nos guste o no, tiene la sartén por el mango...lo mejor que podría suceder a medio plazo es que aparecieran exchangers de identidad dónde cotizasen las buenas o al menos teóricamente buenas monedas, y que las monedas "morralla" no se les permitiera subir a primera división hasta que demostrasen ser valiosas en algún aspecto para el inversor/consumidor/mercado

Sí no, tanta descentralización no vale una mierda si todo se centraliza en un único mercado de intercambio, o al menos solo en uno que mueve la mayoría del volumen de muchas monedas.

Un saludo y buenas noches.


----------



## ertitoagus (14 Sep 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo me basaría en que : "sí pueden hacerlo, lo harán"
> 
> No solo ellos, también lo harán las salas de poker, los casinos online y sin ser online, los creadores de mercado, los gobiernos, los CEO de las empresas con información privilegiada...
> 
> ...



Precisamente por intentar que existan solo mercados con monedas "no morralla" es por lo que poloniex se come la tostada, pretender dejar fuera a las shitcoins es darse un tiro en el pie, que se juegue cada cual sus cuartos en lo que le de la gana. Un ejemplo de manual lo tienes con el fork de ethereum, si no hubiera existido un polonies que siguiera con ETC la ETH fundation habría podido completar su forkestafa sin que nadie hubiera podido hacer nada al respecto.

¿que sería mejor un exchange totalmente descentralizado y sin un jugador con las cartas marcadas ? por supuesto, ¿pretender dejar fuera a las shitcoins? es un tiro en el pie. Si mueren, que mueran solas por que nadie las quiera, pero negarles el mercado es abrir la puerta de par en par a un exchange centralizado que tarde o temprano se comerá la tostada.


----------



## paketazo (14 Sep 2016)

*ertitoagus* si de eso estamos hablando...claro que hace falta mercado de shitcoins, por eso se ha creado este hilo.

Lo que quiero decir, es que necesitamos mercados dónde no haya manipulaciones, y para ello, es preciso que por ejemplo Monero, Factom, Ethereum, que capitalizan ya un buen pico, estén distribuidas en muchos exchangers, no que polo se lleve la palma y de este modo mantenga en su haber miles de BTC con los que trastear monedas mas manipulables.

Si tuviéramos 20 poloniex, pero de diferentes "dueños" y sin pactos de por medio, se aseguraría más el libre comercio de las monedas, y evitaría centralizar demasiados BTC en un solo exchanger.

Solo piensa por un segundo que mañana Polo se diera en quiebra y no reintegrase ni un BTC ¿sería la leche de cash?

Si esto mismo le pasa a Yobit, pues jodería bastante, pero ni la sombra, ya que no tienen en su haber gran cantidad de fondos, y por eso no hay manipulaciones tan evidentes.

Claro que es bueno que haya shitcoins, como dices el libre mercado decide, pero esto no es libre mercado, es manipulación, y si tu ves subir una moneda un 300% te interesas por ella y quizá la compres, pero si la ves estancada durante meses, seguro ni sabrás que existe, y eso es precisamente la manipulación de la que hablamos.

Un saludo y buen día a todos.


----------



## tastas (14 Sep 2016)

Haya un mercado o 20 la situación replica el sistema financiero actual, donde para poder operar necesitas que el banco/exchange custodie tus fondos, pidiendo recoger información privilegiada y pudiendo funcionar bajo reserva fraccionaria.

taptap


----------



## paketazo (14 Sep 2016)

tastas dijo:


> Haya un mercado o 20 la situación replica el sistema financiero actual, donde para poder operar necesitas que el banco/exchange custodie tus fondos, pidiendo recoger información privilegiada y pudiendo funcionar bajo reserva fraccionaria.
> 
> taptap



Exacto compañero, la clave de todo esto, es que entendamos que una vez adoptado el patrón (sea BTC o quién sea), cada uno ha de salvaguardar sus fondos bajo su responsabilidad, nada de delegar en 3os, para eso nos quedamos como estamos.

Los exchanger llevo unos meses dudando si a la larga ayudaran a la adopción o ayudarán a joderla...no es momento de cometer mas errores


----------



## BudSpencer (15 Sep 2016)

Se ha disparado la cotización de Ripple:

Big Banks Invest $55 Million in Blockchain Startup Ripple's Series B - CoinDesk



> Distributed ledger settlement startup Ripple has raised $55m in venture capital from a mix of financial industry heavyweights.
> 
> Participating in Ripple's Series B round are Standard Chartered, Accenture Ventures, SCB Digital Ventures, the venture arm of Siam Commercial Bank and SBI Holdings. Additional investors include Santander InnoVentures, CME Ventures, Seagate Technology and Venture 51.
> 
> ...


----------



## paketazo (15 Sep 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Se ha disparado la cotización de Ripple:



De momento lleva más de 12.000 BTC negociados, y no es que haya subido una burrada, me da la impresión de que está aprovechando mucha gente para salirse, veremos si son capaces de llevarla más arriba, pero van a necesitar un buen cargamento de munición para levantarla con fuerza.

Un saludo


----------



## scratch (15 Sep 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> De momento lleva más de 12.000 BTC negociados, y no es que haya subido una burrada, me da la impresión de que está aprovechando mucha gente para salirse, veremos si son capaces de llevarla más arriba, pero van a necesitar un buen cargamento de munición para levantarla con fuerza.
> 
> Un saludo



No sé si la gente ha aprovechado para salirse, pero el rejón que se han llevado las demás para entrar en Ripple ha sido guapo.
A FCT y XMR las han tirado abajo ahora que se estaban recuperando. :´´´(
Lo de NAV parece un yo-yo. :XX::XX:


----------



## Emeregildo (16 Sep 2016)

Yo he entrado en Dogecoin


----------



## Alxemi (16 Sep 2016)

Emeregildo dijo:


> Yo he entrado en Dogecoin



Yo lo observare a lo largo del día... No me fio todavía 

Desde móvil


----------



## trukutruku (16 Sep 2016)

acordaos de que los dias 19, 20 y 21 tiene lugar el devcon2 para eth. en el anterior dicen que se hizo un x2.


----------



## davitin (16 Sep 2016)

trukutruku dijo:


> acordaos de que los dias 19, 20 y 21 tiene lugar el devcon2 para eth. en el anterior dicen que se hizo un x2.



Y etc clásico ya lo echamos al cementerio de elefantes no?


----------



## Alxemi (16 Sep 2016)

davitin dijo:


> Y etc clásico ya lo echamos al cementerio de elefantes no?



ETC es un huevo que puede eclosionar... o no hacerlo. Hagan sus apuestas.


----------



## Alxemi (17 Sep 2016)

Doge time por fin? 

Desde móvil


----------



## Emeregildo (17 Sep 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Doge time por fin?
> 
> Desde móvil



Aquí estoy yo pegado a la pantalla a ver si petardea un poco.

Le acabo de meter otra transacción a mi dirección de polo pero me aparece como doble gasto. Nunca me había pasado. Que suele pasar en estos casos ::


----------



## Alxemi (17 Sep 2016)

Nav pegando again 

Desde móvil


----------



## trukutruku (17 Sep 2016)

XMR parece que vuelve para arriba


----------



## ertitoagus (18 Sep 2016)

he pillado un pellizquito esta mañana con cure, me he salido justo cuando empezaba a bajar.


----------



## Cui Bono (18 Sep 2016)

trukutruku dijo:


> XMR parece que vuelve para arriba



Está espoleado porque está como alternativa de pago en AlphaBay. Puedes pagar las dronjas con BTC o con Monero. 

Me ha extrañado (no lo conocía), he buscado info y luego me he dicho "Voy a buscar en burbuja, que está repleta de yonkis y de criptofans"  

Lleva una semanita.. asusta meter la zarpa ahí.


----------



## trukutruku (18 Sep 2016)

la que estan liando con eth :XX::XX:

bueno parece que no ha sido para tanto ::

en el trollbox estan en panic mode porque dicen que los nodos con geth estan sufriendo ataques ddos


----------



## Emeregildo (18 Sep 2016)

Buen tortazo de ETH si señor


----------



## Alxemi (18 Sep 2016)

Parece que ha sido un ataque, no se si dos o explotando alguna vulnerabilidad del código.
El devcon es mañana, supongo que se quería boicotear.

---------- Post added 18-sep-2016 at 22:24 ----------

Desde ETC informan que se está explotando un bug en geth:

Ethereum Classic op Twitter: "Wow! A bug in Geth in causing huge problems for the $ETH network today. https://t.co/GdX0YypyAG"

Y que aún no saben si podría afectar a la cadena ETC porque el bug no está claro. 

Aparte, se esperan novedades en NAV para la semana entrante que podrían pumpear:

★[ANN] [NAV] NAV COIN - ANONYMOUS TECH. ● ANDROID WALLET LIVE ● NAV 2.1 SOON


----------



## trukutruku (18 Sep 2016)

por lo que dicen se trataria de un memory leak que hace a los nodos vulnerables a ataques DDoS

---------- Post added 18-sep-2016 at 22:28 ----------

existe otro software para poner nodos o solo se puede con geth?
lo digo porque si tiran abajo los nodos la gente no puede minar. si hay alguien que tiene software para seguir minando...

he preguntado y hay otro software para rular un nodo pero dicen que alrededor del 90% de la red eth usa geth.

no sera obra de los que andaban a hacer pruebas para ver si era posible realizar ataques del 51%?


----------



## Alxemi (18 Sep 2016)

bitfinex acaba de bloquear las entradas y las salidas de ETH en su sistema hasta que se aclare el problema. En poloniex hay algunas quejas de gente que dice que sus coins no entran\salen.
ETC unaffected por ahora,.


----------



## trukutruku (18 Sep 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> bitfinex acaba de bloquear las entradas y las salidas de ETH en su sistema hasta que se aclare el problema. En poloniex hay algunas quejas de gente que dice que sus coins no entran\salen.
> ETC unaffected por ahora,.



en polo tambien han dicho ya que queda bloqueado hasta que se solucione

etc usa geth tambien por lo que tambien deberia ser vulnerable


----------



## Alxemi (18 Sep 2016)

trukutruku dijo:


> en polo tambien han dicho ya que queda bloqueado hasta que se solucione
> 
> etc usa geth tambien por lo que tambien deberia ser vulnerable



Pero usa otra versión y por ahora no ha dado problemas.
Hasta que no esté el problema claro no sabremos si le afecta también.

---------- Post added 18-sep-2016 at 22:59 ----------

bug en github:

Geth nodes crashes, memory leak · Issue #3002 · ethereum/go-ethereum · GitHub

No hay certezas pero parece que el bug está en el código que separa la cadena ETH de ETC. De confirmarse entiendo que ETC no estaría afectada, pues el bug está en el codigo nuevo (esas prisas.. ays,,..,)

_
sandakersmann commented 5 minutes ago

I have an intuation the bug is in the code that tries to seperate ETC and ETH networks.

I think you are on to something here._

---------- Post added 18-sep-2016 at 23:12 ----------

Me fascina el poco efecto en la cotización. En circunstancias normales una coin bloqueada en exchanges se hunde por el miedo del personal que la vende para sacar sus fondos en otra coin... y además con un bug en el core que hace la red vulnerable, y que ni siquiera está encontrado no digamos resuelto... esto no se entiende.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (18 Sep 2016)

Bueno, siempre podrán volver a forkear la cadena hasta la situación anterior al bug. Total, ya tienen experiencia.


----------



## Alxemi (18 Sep 2016)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Bueno, siempre podrán volver a forkear la cadena hasta la situación anterior al bug. Total, ya tienen experiencia.



La situacion anterior al bug parece que es ETC :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## BudSpencer (19 Sep 2016)

indenaiks dijo:


> Está espoleado porque está como alternativa de pago en AlphaBay. Puedes pagar las dronjas con BTC o con Monero.
> 
> Me ha extrañado (no lo conocía), he buscado info y luego me he dicho "Voy a buscar en burbuja, que está repleta de yonkis y de criptofans"
> 
> Lleva una semanita.. asusta meter la zarpa ahí.



Mi primera opción para curiosear cualquier tema raruno es Reddit.


----------



## ertitoagus (19 Sep 2016)

pues me he perdido toda la movida, pero por lo que veo ETH muy afectada en su cotización no parece...

casi que mejor, por que tengo unas pocas pilladas en 0.0185 y si lo hubiera visto ayer hubiera hecho un panic selling de manual


----------



## Alxemi (19 Sep 2016)

Si, arreglaron el problema y no hubo ningún drama.

La verdad es que ETH está dando muestras de mucha fortaleza en general. El apoyo de la industria está arrastrando los problemas y errores de gestión por parte de los desarrolladores, y los usuarios no parecen valorar estos problemas como algo grave.

El problema finalmente afecta también a ETC, pero ahí no ha ocurrido nada porque no se ha disparado el mismo con la transacción que lo explotaba. Desde ETC están desarrollando el parche pero aún no está listo.


----------



## Alxemi (19 Sep 2016)

novedades de etc:

Ethereum Classic Shanghai: Products and Services


----------



## tastas (19 Sep 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> novedades de etc:
> 
> Ethereum Classic Shanghai: Products and Services



Veo que etc continúa la idea de eth de hacerse PoS.
Tienen también alguna idea de la masa monetaria que tendrá etc o copiarán a eth y tampoco tienen ni idea?

taptap


----------



## ertitoagus (19 Sep 2016)

La verdad que de momento es un poco meh la gestión que se está haciendo en la parte de desarrollo de ETC.

Una pena, por que a poco que hubiera ido bien les habrían comido la tostada a los trileros de la ETH foundation.


----------



## Alxemi (20 Sep 2016)

Ahí va ETH absorbiendo como un agujero negro el valor de todas las alts,,
Menos mal que XMR me salva un poco la cartera.
Pero que no se olvide que si no hubiese habido fork en vez de en 0,22 estarían en 0,24
StorJ ya ha tenido su dump, lo veo en zona de peligro, si mantiene puede volver a los 30K.
Me sorprende lo bajo que ha caido MAID, si estuviera en momento tradeo a lo mejor compraba algo... ya está bastante mas barato del precio al que vendí, le cuesta mantener el valor a esa alt, espero que storj aguante.


----------



## trukutruku (20 Sep 2016)

con el tema del DDoS me he perdido toda la subida de eth y estoy esperando a las migajas :XX: que lastima no haberme mantenido en 206


----------



## Sr.Mojón (20 Sep 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Ahí va ETH absorbiendo como un agujero negro el valor de todas las alts,,
> Menos mal que XMR me salva un poco la cartera.
> Pero que no se olvide que si no hubiese habido fork en vez de en 0,22 estarían en 0,24
> StorJ ya ha tenido su dump, lo veo en zona de peligro, si mantiene puede volver a los 30K.
> Me sorprende lo bajo que ha caido MAID, si estuviera en momento tradeo a lo mejor compraba algo... ya está bastante mas barato del precio al que vendí, le cuesta mantener el valor a esa alt, espero que storj aguante.



Jajaja. ¿Te sorprende lo de Maidsafe? La batida en busca de incautos que ha hecho Irvine en bnktothefuture está resultando un fracaso. Llevan 8 días de 30 y sólamente han logrado estafar 250.000€. Dudo incluso que lleguen al mínimo que estipularon.

https://bnktothefuture.com/pitches/maidsafe-net


----------



## Alxemi (21 Sep 2016)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Jajaja. ¿Te sorprende lo de Maidsafe? La batida en busca de incautos que ha hecho Irvine en bnktothefuture está resultando un fracaso. Llevan 8 días de 30 y sólamente han logrado estafar 250.000€. Dudo incluso que lleguen al mínimo que estipularon.
> 
> https://bnktothefuture.com/pitches/maidsafe-net



Chico, lo tuyo con maidsafe es amor a primera vista... no sabía nada de ese tema, ¿puedes abundar un poco mas?

Aparte comparto mis reflexiones del mercado, (léase con precaución), ETH se pone de nuevo la corona y reina sobre todas las demás, a XMR le veo un poco pumpeado a última hora para no perder posiciones, creo que puede corregir a la baja de nuevo, ojala no... SJCX muy bien ha vuelto a los 3000 y con un volumen ya flojo con el que no va a tener grandes movimientos, creo que se va a quedar ahí un tiempo.

ETC en suelo, no veo novedades para esa coin hasta que no haya noticias importantes, interesante que la subida de eth no ha arrastrado a etc abajo, su entrada ha salido de otras coins, sospecho de xmr, y creo que es una tendencia que va a continuar, el peligro para ETC llegará cuando pierda los 200, mientras tanto no irá mal.

FCT tiene una gráfica muy bitcoinera en el largo plazo, apunta bien,,

y NAV manteniendo el tipo pero con peligro de desangrarse, las próximas semanas son críticas y creo que puede haber movimientos serios para arriba o para abajo,

DOGE se ha ido a la cama otra vez, hasta la próxima

y LISK sigue en su lateral de siempre pero su momento llegará... algún dia...

Pumpeos gordos de las últimas 24h para los que desconozco los motivos, XCP y BELA

---------- Post added 21-sep-2016 at 10:18 ----------

Añadir que BTC está flojeando, lo cual suele significar verdes en las alts en general, pero creo que la tostada se la esta llevando casi exclusivamente ETH.


----------



## scratch (21 Sep 2016)

¿Alguno de vosotros esta haciendo "staking" con NAV? ¿Cómo lo veis?


----------



## Alxemi (21 Sep 2016)

scratch dijo:


> ¿Alguno de vosotros esta haciendo "staking" con NAV? ¿Cómo lo veis?



¿que es eso del staking?


----------



## scratch (21 Sep 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> ¿que es eso del staking?



Como NAV es POS, para "minar" hay que mantener las monedas en la cartera, con ésta ejecutandose para mantener la red, lo llaman stake, pero lo mismo me he equivocado de palabro con lo de staking.

Por cierto, en breve lanzarán una wallet para Android que permitirá hacer stake en le movil, que yo sepa sería la primera coin que haga algo así.

NAV Coin


----------



## Alxemi (21 Sep 2016)

scratch dijo:


> Como NAV es POS, para "minar" hay que mantener las monedas en la cartera, con ésta ejecutandose para mantener la red, lo llaman stake, pero lo mismo me he equivocado de palabro con lo de staking.



ahh.. es verdad, pues justo las estoy sacando de polo estos dias, me generé un par de claves en cold y las mando ahí, no uso cartera, hay que ver como va eso,

si te enteras cuentame ::::

¿tu donde las tienes? en polo? en un wallet en caliente? cold?


----------



## scratch (21 Sep 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> ahh.. es verdad, pues justo las estoy sacando de polo estos dias, me generé un par de claves en cold y las mando ahí, no uso cartera, hay que ver como va eso,
> 
> si te enteras cuentame ::::
> 
> ¿tu donde las tienes? en polo? en un wallet en caliente? cold?



Perdona el retraso.... y también que haya tardado en responder.::::

Para el stake hay que tener la hotwallet con toda la cadena descargada (hay un enlace en la web oficial para descargarse la wallet y la cadena en .zip) y online permanentemente, la wallet se puede bloquear con password, aunque esté online.
La recompensa es de un 5% anual del stake, que es acumulativo (interés compuesto).

Las tengo en polo, pero me estoy planteando pasarlas a hotwallet, por eso preguntaba si alguno las tenía en stake, para recabar opiniones. Tengo una máquina minando ETC + SC en simultáneo, así que tampoco me causa problema meterle la hotwallet; total, va a estar arrancado 24x7 tenga o no la wallet corriendo.


----------



## ertitoagus (24 Sep 2016)

Que parado anda el hilo, se nota que hay cierta sequia de novedades de cualquier tipo en todo el mundillo de las alts. Hace falta algo que mueva el cotarro para darle un poco de emoción al tema.


----------



## paketazo (24 Sep 2016)

ertitoagus dijo:


> Que parado anda el hilo, se nota que hay cierta sequia de novedades de cualquier tipo en todo el mundillo de las alts. Hace falta algo que mueva el cotarro para darle un poco de emoción al tema.



No le doy más de 3 días antes de que pase algo...o volará BTC, o se irá para abajo...o saltará ETC...

Los mercados viven del movimiento, y estando tan parado no gana nadie...o casi nadie...los exchangers quieren movimiento, y si no sucede de manera natural, lo forzarán de uno u otro modo.

Un saludo


----------



## HUMANO DE PLATA (25 Sep 2016)

Europa Central y del Este apuesta por cerrar fronteras y repatriar refugiados
Los países de centroEuropa y del este, blindn bien las fronteras de la UE, mientras qu los de Europa occidental estamos invadidos hasta el tuetano con la complicidad de nuestros políticos corruptos y traidores.


----------



## Alxemi (28 Sep 2016)

Noticia que ha dado oxígeno a las alts: Gavin Andresen: Ethereum to replace bitcoin | Coinfox

Desde móvil


----------



## Alxemi (28 Sep 2016)

Publicada ICO sobre el nuevo megaupload:

https://bnktothefuture.com/pitches/megaupload-2-0-bitcache/

Habla explicitamente de usar storj y maidsafe pero con un sistema propio para hacer micropagos con bitcoin?¿?¿ un poco confuso,














de hecho storj ha bajado al conocerse la noticia... muy raro todo.


----------



## tastas (28 Sep 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Publicada ICO sobre el nuevo megaupload:
> 
> https://bnktothefuture.com/pitches/megaupload-2-0-bitcache/
> 
> ...



Si no fuera porque viene del tipo que montó un chiringuito que puso en jaque a toda la industria de Hollywood y que ofreció muy bien servicio de streaming, ya habría enviado enviado a la mierda hace rato a Mega 2.0

taptap


----------



## remonster (28 Sep 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Noticia que ha dado oxígeno a las alts: Gavin Andresen: Ethereum to replace bitcoin | Coinfox
> 
> Desde móvil



Otro gili como el Hearn. La pasta de la NSA vuelve a la gente idiota


----------



## paketazo (29 Sep 2016)

Monero ha caído ya desde 15,25$ a 8,30$ ya es una buena bajada, ahora se le acerca la hora de la verdad, o encuentra un suelo relativamente firme o los early que queden, es posible que terminen de tumbarla y bajarla todavía más.

En la mayoría de coins se está ganando estos días en corto, por aquí algunos andabais pendientes de abrir cortos hace unas semanas, espero que si lo hicisteis estéis en la buena ola, lo que es a largo parece que de momento toca esperar un nuevo impulso.

Un saludo


----------



## ertitoagus (3 Oct 2016)

Monero parece que se ha quedado en ese rango de los 8,3. 
Supongo que hasta que tenga novedades sus variaciones serán infimas.

bitcoin parece que quiso dar un mini saltito el finde y durante el mismo salió corriendo todo el mundo de las altas en estampida, cuando se vió la falsa alarma todo volvió a su cauce.

Está claro que la gente está a la espera de un despegue de bitcoin en breve para salir corriendo de las alts lo más rapido posible.


----------



## tastas (3 Oct 2016)

Onecoin. La gente no sé a qué espera para comprar onecoin! Mucha gente bailando y gritando y comprando onecoin, celebrando la llegada del dinero del futuro.
Compre ahora un onecoin y llévese 3 mañana. Traiga a su primo y Onecoin le recompensará!
Es una oportunidad única, solo se vive 1 vez.
ONELIFE MASTERMIND OFFICIAL LIVE STREAM - Bangkok Event #OneCoin & Onelife 01, 10, 2016 - YouTube

taptap


----------



## ertitoagus (3 Oct 2016)

tastas dijo:


> Onecoin. La gente no sé a qué espera para comprar onecoin! Mucha gente bailando y gritando y comprando onecoin, celebrando la llegada del dinero del futuro.
> Compre ahora un onecoin y llévese 3 mañana. Traiga a su primo y Onecoin le recompensará!
> Es una oportunidad única, solo se vive 1 vez.
> ONELIFE MASTERMIND OFFICIAL LIVE STREAM - Bangkok Event #OneCoin & Onelife 01, 10, 2016 - YouTube
> ...



Y la gente sigue picando...


----------



## michinato (3 Oct 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Monero ha caído ya desde 15,25$ a 8,30$ ya es una buena bajada, ahora se le acerca la hora de la verdad, o encuentra un suelo relativamente firme o los early que queden, es posible que terminen de tumbarla y bajarla todavía más.
> 
> En la mayoría de coins se está ganando estos días en corto, por aquí algunos andabais pendientes de abrir cortos hace unas semanas, espero que si lo hicisteis estéis en la buena ola, lo que es a largo parece que de momento toca esperar un nuevo impulso.
> 
> Un saludo



Pues yo creo que de aquí Monero se va a los 20$. 

Lastima que ahora no tengo BTC disponibles para cambiarlos a XMR.

Entre conseguir los BTC, pasarlos a Poloniex y cambiar a XMR me da que me lo pierdo.


----------



## paketazo (4 Oct 2016)

El dev de Vcash ya tiene listo el cliente para móviles.

Marius op Twitter: "$XVC : #Zeroledger wallet restore. #vcash #fintech #blockchain #scalability #bitcoin https://t.co/SvKBlfpg2T"


Por lo que cuenta en diciembre listo para apple y android, ocupará 8Mb, entre otras cosas añade la opción de solo con la semilla de tu cuenta podrás disponer de tus fondos en cliente para móvil.

Totalmente descentralizado, nada de nodos privados, o un servidor maestro etc.

Veremos cuando salga si realmente es tan revolucionario como dicen.

Por cierto ¿qué le ha pasado a Factom que leva un caliente estos días bueno?.

Monero parece que sí está encontrando ese suelo que necesitaba, ahora necesita un lateral por esta zona para asegurarlo, antes de una nueva salida.

Un saludo.


----------



## BudSpencer (5 Oct 2016)

Parece que Monero como moneda de la "deep web" fue "scam":

https://cointelegraph.com/news/monero-loses-darknet-market-in-apparent-exit-scam

*Monero Loses Darknet Market in Apparent Exit Scam*



> Darknet market Oasis, the first to accept Monero, has abruptly gone offline in an apparent exit scam, making off with customer funds. An estimated 150 Bitcoins were lost, as well as an indeterminate amount of Monero.
> 
> Several users report that attempts to withdraw XMR from AlphaBay, the darknet market whose integration was closely correlated with the currency’s meteoric rise, were unresponsive as well.
> 
> ...



:XX:


----------



## paketazo (5 Oct 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Parece que Monero como moneda de la "deep web" fue "scam":
> 
> https://cointelegraph.com/news/monero-loses-darknet-market-in-apparent-exit-scam
> 
> ...



Menudo jarro de agua fría, espero no pille a nadie de los de por aquí, pues de ser cierto, dudo que vuelva a cotizar en máximos.

Buen corto ha dejado desde arriba.


----------



## BudSpencer (5 Oct 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Menudo jarro de agua fría, espero no pille a nadie de los de por aquí, pues de ser cierto, dudo que vuelva a cotizar en máximos.
> 
> Buen corto ha dejado desde arriba.



Esto es un cachondeo absoluto. Parece el salvaje oeste.


----------



## tastas (5 Oct 2016)

En el éxit scam de Alpha bay también se llevaron 150 btc. Está btc muerta por ello?
Si los dueños se alphabay se llevaron moneros junto a btc será porque le han visto valor a la moneda. A menos que tuvierais dinero en esa web (viciosillos) no debería preocuparos tanto. El scam es en la web, no monero, que si ofrecía propiedades interesantes anteriormente (y supongo que por eso hasta la compráis) hoy las sigue ofreciendo o podría hacerlo si otro mercado de la Deep web se anima a a usarla.
Espero que esta vez por fin con multifirma que algunos parecen nuevos.

taptap


----------



## ertitoagus (6 Oct 2016)

Parece que monero hoy ha empezado una escalada de vuelta... Suele pasar en estos casos, una vez limpiada la estampida por el miedo, stop loss y bots el valor suele quedar mucho más bajo que el que debería y se produce el rebote, no creo que vuelva a los valores de ETH, pero seguramente se recupere hasta los 10 $


Sobre ETH y ETC, parece que se están clavando en el rango 1/10 una vez se van estabilizando. Ese es más o menos el valor que se esperaba antes de los pumpeos brutales iniciales.

Veremos si ETC luego replica las posibles futuras subidas de ETH


----------



## BudSpencer (6 Oct 2016)

ertitoagus dijo:


> Veremos si ETC luego replica las posibles futuras subidas de ETH



La única opción de ETC son nuevas cacicadas por parte de la gente de ETH. Cuando caiga alguna, que seguro que la liarán, veremos pumpeos como en los viejos tiempos.


----------



## trukutruku (6 Oct 2016)

ertitoagus dijo:


> Parece que monero hoy ha empezado una escalada de vuelta... Suele pasar en estos casos, una vez limpiada la estampida por el miedo, stop loss y bots el valor suele quedar mucho más bajo que el que debería y se produce el rebote, no creo que vuelva a los valores de ETH, pero seguramente se recupere hasta los 10 $
> 
> 
> Sobre ETH y ETC, parece que se están clavando en el rango 1/10 una vez se van estabilizando. Ese es más o menos el valor que se esperaba antes de los pumpeos brutales iniciales.
> ...



yo la verdad es que no veo que monero vaya a recuperarse todavia. fijate en la grafica diaria y veras que continua bajando de forma consistente.

salvo que hayan noticias a mi me parece que se nos va a los 7 mB.
yo ahora mismo estoy pendiente de NXT, nautilus, factom y sjcx. miraos las graficas a 1D :baba::baba:


----------



## ertitoagus (7 Oct 2016)

trukutruku dijo:


> yo la verdad es que no veo que monero vaya a recuperarse todavia. fijate en la grafica diaria y veras que continua bajando de forma consistente.
> 
> salvo que hayan noticias a mi me parece que se nos va a los 7 mB.
> yo ahora mismo estoy pendiente de NXT, nautilus, factom y sjcx. miraos las graficas a 1D :baba::baba:



Monero ha recuperado en los 2 últimos días desde el 0.01 al 0.012, yo creo que si que vimos "el fondo" en el 0.1, pero bueno, no sería la primera ni la última vez que me equivoco en un análisis 


ninjaedit para decir que la subidita que está teniendo btc en estos momentos seguramente desvirtue mi comentario inicial


----------



## trukutruku (8 Oct 2016)

mmmm... NXT tiene pinta de que podria empezar a despegar. en la grafica de 4H ya ha tocado la MA de 100 y lo ha hecho desde el rebote que ha tenido en los 1600 pero no veo que acompañe el volumen.

que aburrido esta todo


----------



## paketazo (8 Oct 2016)

trukutruku dijo:


> mmmm... NXT tiene pinta de que podria empezar a despegar. en la grafica de 4H ya ha tocado la MA de 100 y lo ha hecho desde el rebote que ha tenido en los 1600 pero no veo que acompañe el volumen.
> 
> que aburrido esta todo



Cuando empezaba a especular en los mercados hará ya más de 20 años, lo que más me costó aprender (más de una década), fue a saber estar en liquidez.

La clave de ganar o perder especulando, o incluso invirtiendo a medio y largo plazo está en ser paciente, tanto para comprar como para vender.

Ahora mismo, parece que es momento de estarse quieto, o quizá, buscar a nivel fundamental algo que esté técnicamente abajo, e ir metiendo algo para el medio plazo.

Me hace gracia ver los pum&dump casi a 2 por semana, aparece una altcoin que ni dios había visto o leido de ella, y al subir un 50%...100% etc...todo dios corre a buscar su web, su foro, su float, etc...y hierve el hormiguero lo que dura el pump...luego empieza a bajar, y lote de peña compra esperando que siga subiendo, y a la semana siguiente ya son "pillados" oficiales de esa altcoin que tardará 6 meses en volver a hacer un pump mientras gotea a la baja.


Paciencia, y sobre todo liquidez...cuando digo liquidez que cada uno la interprete como considere (BTC, $, o €)

Un saludo


----------



## trukutruku (10 Oct 2016)

vaya petada ha pegado POT.

vamos a crear una nueva moneda que sea un fork de alguna de las que hay ahora y la llamaremos coccoin, la moneda pensada para comprar y vender cocaina. la metemos en poloniex y nos hacemos ricos ::


----------



## paketazo (10 Oct 2016)

trukutruku dijo:


> vaya petada ha pegado POT.
> 
> vamos a crear una nueva moneda que sea un fork de alguna de las que hay ahora y la llamaremos coccoin, la moneda pensada para comprar y vender cocaina. la metemos en poloniex y nos hacemos ricos ::



Hace ya un tiempo que entendí que el gran negocio de las altcoins/shitcoins, no es en sí invertir en ellas esperando grandes retornos a largo plazo.

El negocio está en saber programar, en tener unos twiteros con muchos seguidores, endiñar unos cuantos artículos en foros especializados, calentar una ICO a más no poder, e inventarse esa "moneda" que lo soluciona todo, y que será el oro digital de este siglo, dejando a BTC a años luz en cuanto a tecnología...

Luego, tras pagar a los twiteros con unas monedas de esas, a los foreros de turno, y a los que escriben el artículo, incluso a algún programador si tu no sabes, y mostrarle a Polo, o en el peor de los casos a Bitrex o Yobit la viavilidad del proyecto, las posibilidades de futuro, los preinscritos en la ICO...te curras que te listen y pegas el campanazo con el "pongamos 25%" de las monedas preminadas "indirectamente" o reservadas para los developers...

Endiñas la ICO, vendes en cuanto abre el mercado y te aseguras de poner a currar a saco a los twiteros para que amortiguen la "ostia"...luego una vez que has vendido la mitad de lo que llevas, poner esos BTC de soporte muy abajo para aparentar confianza, y vas vendiendo el resto poco a poco..

si eres avispado, entre pitos y flautas te puedes sacar entre 30BTC y 500BTC dependiendo del lote de "pardillos" que hayas logrado convencer...incluso más BTC si la campaña mediática es muy sonada y currada durante semanas.

¿que por medio hay cosas serias?...claro que las hay, también en las orillas de los rios entre las toneladas de gravilla hay algunos gramos de oro.

Con las coñas PotCoin que no sé ni de que va "espero sea algo serio" ha pasado en unas semanas de 200 satoshis a hoy más de 6000...supongo que algo firme habrá para mover tremendo lote de BTC.

Un saludo


----------



## ertitoagus (11 Oct 2016)

Ha sido una buena noche para los cortos. Parece que los chinos han empezado a comprar bitcoins para compensar la devaluación de su moneda y en cuanto BTC sube las altcoins caen a plomo (sobre todo las que andan especialmente flojas actualmente estilo monero o ETC).


----------



## ertitoagus (12 Oct 2016)

parece que la red ETH y ETC vuelven a estar hechas un cristo con los ataques que "creian" resueltos.

El castillo de naipes me da que puede caer en cualquier momento....


----------



## mclero (12 Oct 2016)

¿Alguien sabe algo de ICONOMI? Parece que viene con fuerza. 

https://ico.iconomi.net/


10,682,516.42 USD invested by now

3,508 investors


----------



## paketazo (13 Oct 2016)

mclero dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe algo de ICONOMI? Parece que viene con fuerza.
> 
> https://ico.iconomi.net/
> 
> ...



¿pero quién coño audita eso?

Yo no es por ser mal pensado, pero aquí la peña ve una web y se cree a pies juntillas lo que aparece allí reflejado.

A mi cuando me aparezca una ICO auditada como dios manda y desglosado su balance general, en este caso con los ingresos de los inversores privados certificados por ese o esos auditores como activo para el inicio de la actividad, entonces me lo creo, pero de otro modo, para mi eso es como ver los tele tubis en acción.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## davitin (13 Oct 2016)

Creéis que monero volverá a subir?
Eth clasic esta muy muy bajo, estoy por comprar mas a ver si mas a delante salta la liebre, total no es mucha pasta y a futuro igual sube o vete a saber.


----------



## ertitoagus (13 Oct 2016)

davitin dijo:


> Creéis que monero volverá a subir?
> Eth clasic esta muy muy bajo, estoy por comprar mas a ver si mas a delante salta la liebre, total no es mucha pasta y a futuro igual sube o vete a saber.



La primera me temo que aún le queda un tiempo de caida.

La segunda se encuentra bajo ataque (junto con ETH) y está perdiendo credibilidad a pasos agigantados y creo que en cuanto finalice el ataque ( o lo parcheen) aún va a salirse más gente (ahora mismo es que no pueden si tienen sus ETC en sus carteras).

Yo no metería HOY ni centimo en ninguna de esas dos.


----------



## Alxemi (13 Oct 2016)

Link sobre el ataque please! 

Desde móvil

---------- Post added 13-oct-2016 at 17:56 ----------

Ya me he puesto al día, vaya tela. 

Desde móvil


----------



## davitin (13 Oct 2016)

ertitoagus dijo:


> La primera me temo que aún le queda un tiempo de caida.
> 
> La segunda se encuentra bajo ataque (junto con ETH) y está perdiendo credibilidad a pasos agigantados y creo que en cuanto finalice el ataque ( o lo parcheen) aún va a salirse más gente (ahora mismo es que no pueden si tienen sus ETC en sus carteras).
> 
> Yo no metería HOY ni centimo en ninguna de esas dos.



Seguramente eth clasic no tenga mucho futuro, no la ha apoyado nadie.


----------



## trukutruku (13 Oct 2016)

yo creo que monero va a volver a subir y creo que sera en poco tiempo, o al menos eso espero. parece que la gente se esta tomando un descanso y esta intentando pillar los pumpeos de las otras alts.

por cierto, se supone que mañana hay noticia de DGB con nuevo roadmap.


----------



## paketazo (13 Oct 2016)

MOnero pasó de 1,7$ a 15$ en 2 semanas. Ahora mismo aún estando a 7$ es la ostia para los early adopters. 

Evidentemente ya pocos quedarán, pero haberlos hailos, BTC ha dejado buenas enseñanzas respecto a eso.

Lo bueno que tiene ahora mismo monero técnicamente hablando, es que muchos que hicierón muchos BTC vendiendo a 10$-11$-13$...ahora ponen parte de esos BTC a trabajar de nuevo, al ver a monero abajo y con opciones de rebotar de nuevo con fuerza.

Creo que Monero ya ha triunfado en este mundillo (de las pocas), creo que o pasa algo grave con sus wallets, ataques, abandono de proyecto, o a largo plazo debería estabilizarse y probablemente subir...aun que lo ideal sería que lo hiciera poco a poco, no con estos pelotazos que luego pasan factura en forma de bajadas del 50% desde máximos que hacen dudar del proyecto.

A los que esteis dentro, suerte y paciencia...y si hay algún early leyendo qu eno haya vendido..pues enhorabuena.


----------



## BudSpencer (13 Oct 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Link sobre el ataque please!
> 
> Desde móvil
> 
> ...



Lo mejor de este nuevo follón en ETH es que veremos otro "hard fork". Esta moneda nos garantiza emociones a raudales.

Sobre Monero: me gusta bastante y me parece una opción interesante a futuro pero dudo mucho que a medio plazo vaya para arriba, no veo razón alguna para que suba.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Oct 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Lo mejor de este nuevo follón en ETH es que veremos otro "hard fork". Esta moneda nos garantiza emociones a raudales.



Uno no, según me ha parecido leer en Reddit, necesitan hacer dos forks. Vitalereum es una caja de sorpresas. No sé si llamarla Vitalereum o Forkthereum.


----------



## tastas (14 Oct 2016)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Uno no, según me ha parecido leer en Reddit, necesitan hacer dos forks. Vitalereum es una caja de sorpresas. No sé si llamarla Vitalereum o Forkthereum.



Vitaforkcoin

taptap


----------



## paketazo (14 Oct 2016)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Uno no, según me ha parecido leer en Reddit, necesitan hacer dos forks. Vitalereum es una caja de sorpresas. No sé si llamarla Vitalereum o Forkthereum.



Yo no tengo puta idea de programar ni de códgos de monedas criptográficas ni leches...pero ¡joder! cualquier otra altcoin que cometiera las cagadas que lleva ETH ya estaría prxóxima a valer cero.

Tengo la impresión que el nucleo duro de ETH está aguantando cueste lo que cueste para no arruinarse en caso de "cagada total"...vamos, que ejercen de cuidadores del "valor" para evitar un descalabramiento incluso con noticias pésimas.

BTC con muchos más años ha tenido menos problemas, y estos que son un lote de developers no paran de cagarla.

Un saludo y si llevais, mucha suerte.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Oct 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> BTC con muchos más años ha tenido menos problemas, y estos que son un lote de developers no paran de cagarla.
> 
> Un saludo y si llevais, mucha suerte.



Mírame fíjamente a la cara. ¿Tengo yo cara de "llevar" Ethereums? :XX::XX:

Como últimamente se está estilando etiquetar en el Reddit, yo soy un "Bitcoin maximalist"


----------



## H. Roark (14 Oct 2016)

¿Hoy salía Ardor?


----------



## Lord Vader (15 Oct 2016)

H. Roark dijo:


> ¿Hoy salía Ardor?



Ha salido ya:

Ardor

Ardor (ARDR) price, charts, and info | Crypto-Currency Market Capitalizations


----------



## mclero (15 Oct 2016)

bitcoin va a seguir aguantando, su dominación del mercado es aplastante hoy en día, la única que ha hecho un acercamiento válido es eth, y lo único que la aguanta ahí es una gran comunidad predispuesta a seguir luchando. Habrá que ver que sucede con los nuevos hardfork, si aparece un etc2 o etc3... si las exchanges vuelven a dar esos tokens "gratis"... , si hay rumores de que sí, eth subirá mucho antes del hardfork.

etc es basura desde hace tiempo, ni un duro ahí. 

dash sigue aguantando pese a estar a la baja, sigue cerca de sus máximos históricos.

monero va camino a seguir los pasos de steem ... ¿fueron una moda?


----------



## Alxemi (15 Oct 2016)

| Nav Coin

Desde móvil


----------



## paketazo (16 Oct 2016)

mclero dijo:


> bitcoin va a seguir aguantando, su dominación del mercado es aplastante hoy en día, la única que ha hecho un acercamiento válido es eth, y lo único que la aguanta ahí es una gran comunidad predispuesta a seguir luchando. Habrá que ver que sucede con los nuevos hardfork, si aparece un etc2 o etc3... si las exchanges vuelven a dar esos tokens "gratis"... , si hay rumores de que sí, eth subirá mucho antes del hardfork.
> 
> etc es basura desde hace tiempo, ni un duro ahí.
> 
> ...



De momento la razón te la da la capitalización de mercado.

¿seguirá así?

Pues yo creo que es algo complicado de predecir, nunca se sabe lo que puede suceder mañana.

Lo que está claro es que se ha vendido mucho humo, y cada vez la gente está más escarmentada de huir de BTC para buscar pelotazos, esto pienso hará una buena criba de morralla de aquí a 3 o 4 años, y debería ir quedando lo que realmente valga para algo.

Personalmente opino como tu, las modas son muy jodidas en los mercados, sobre todo para quién se queda pillado con dinero que no debió ir nunca al mundo especulativo.

Por ejemplo las ICOs, o el listarse en un exchanger, hace un par de años, eran buenos pelotazos, salian y en una semana solias doblar como poco, hoy en día se ve que está siendo todo lo contrario, ya peña ya se piensa muy mucho acuidir a una, pues generalmente pueden comprar a la mitad lo que pagan en la ICO al doble.

Luego están los chanchullos de monedas preminadas, otras reservadas para XXX, otras que son copias exactas de proyectos ya existentes y fracasados, otras tratan de copiar lo que funciona medianamente bien vendiendo más humo...

Esto es como la época de las .com, pero evidentmeente pormenorizado, por aquel entonces se abrian páginas web para todo, y todo sería la ostia...esa época pasó, y solo sobrevivió lo realmente útil y con fundamentos.

Aquí pasará lo mismo, sobrevivirán unas cuantas, y posiblemente suban con el tiempo en cuanto a capitalización, si son capaces de ofrecer lo que prometen.

¿BTC seguirá siendo el rey?...no sería tan categórico, pero por lo que veo, de momento sí, debería seguir siendolo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (16 Oct 2016)

Imagino que no os resultará demasiado novedoso, pero aquí os dejo esta información sobre el mayor exchanger de shitcoins, para que después no vengáis con lloros:

Cryptocurrency Exchange Poloniex is Insecure, Security Review Claims - CryptoCoinsNews


----------



## trukutruku (16 Oct 2016)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Imagino que no os resultará demasiado novedoso, pero aquí os dejo esta información sobre el mayor exchanger de shitcoins, para que después no vengáis con lloros:
> 
> Cryptocurrency Exchange Poloniex is Insecure, Security Review Claims - CryptoCoinsNews



el pdf es un poco asustaviejas aunque lleve algo de razon.


----------



## Alxemi (17 Oct 2016)

Una lastima no pode dedicarle tiempo ahora mismo a estos asuntos.

No veo el drama en cualquier caso en la crisis eth\etc; se ha encontrado un exploit en el protocolo que arreglarán, estas cosas cuanto antes mejor. Las bajadas por la incertidumbre suelen luego recuperarse rápidamente, aunque es cierto que estamos en un mercado un tanto especial con esas dos coins.

El mercado ha recibido bien el parche de ETC, suben el gas y aprovechan para implementar los cambios que la separarán de ETH renunciando (no se si por ahora o definitivamente) al PoS-

Mi expectativa en ETC sigue siendo buena, y creo que la próximas horas pueden ser moviditas.

---------- Post added 17-oct-2016 at 01:14 ----------

Empiezan a salir cositas en la cadena ETC:

å¸ç›ˆç½‘ï¼ˆETCWinï¼‰ä»¥å¤ªåŠåŽŸé“¾æ•°å*—èµ„äº§äº¤æ˜“æ‰€

BnkToTheFuture op Twitter: "@eth_classic Qualifying investors can now use $ETC to invest on @BankToTheFuture companies including @KimDotcom [url]https://t.co/YUfRZldzC2 https://t.co/a4ShXODnQr"[/url]

He jugado un poco al ping pong con éxito con la subida de esta noche con las chapas que tengo para jugar en polo y por ahora me quedo en ETC, aunque esta parte si la dejaré en caliente y la venderé.

---------- Post added 17-oct-2016 at 01:44 ----------

ETC ha recuperado ya la bajada de la incertidumbre derivada del ataque DoS, y quedan por descontar los nuevos proyectos; apuesto a una estabilidad por encima de los 200,


----------



## BudSpencer (17 Oct 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> ETC ha recuperado ya la bajada de la incertidumbre derivada del ataque DoS, y quedan por descontar los nuevos proyectos; apuesto a una estabilidad por encima de los 200,



No lo veo así en absoluto. La estabilidad parece que está alrededor de 150. En ese rango se observa una caída muy importante del volumen y hay demasiados compradores con capacidad para sostener la cotización con tan pocas operaciones.


----------



## Alxemi (17 Oct 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> No lo veo así en absoluto. La estabilidad parece que está alrededor de 150. En ese rango se observa una caída muy importante del volumen y hay demasiados compradores con capacidad para sostener la cotización con tan pocas operaciones.



Por ahora me ganas, va más cerca de los 150 que de los 200 

Desde móvil


----------



## Alxemi (18 Oct 2016)

Continua el gatillazo, parece que a favor de eth, una pena 

Desde móvil


----------



## ertitoagus (18 Oct 2016)

veo que poloniex me ha "obsequiado" con unos pocos ardor, la verdad es que no he curioseado nada acerca de ella. No se que hacer con los mismos ¿los guardo o los vendo ya? ¿alguien sabe algo de esa moneda?


----------



## Alxemi (18 Oct 2016)

A quien le vaya la marcha, eth forkea en 4 horas y media aprox, es de esperar subidas y un pump rapido si el fork tiene éxito. Al menos, así ha ocurrido en otras ocasiones.


----------



## paketazo (18 Oct 2016)

Ojo, Vcash de nuevo a la carga.

Un saludo


----------



## Alxemi (18 Oct 2016)

Si, mucho verde se repente, alguien sabe la razón? Lo de etc no se ha mantenido, veremos cuando se acerque su fork

Desde móvil


----------



## ertitoagus (19 Oct 2016)

En VCASH me he salido en 38 esta noche. No está nada mal, entré en 21 hace un tiempo cuando dijo un compañero en este hilo. Mis agradecimientos


----------



## mclero (19 Oct 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> De momento la razón te la da la capitalización de mercado.
> 
> ¿seguirá así?
> 
> ...




Totalmente de acuerdo en la limpieza general que se avecina en las monedas virtuales. 
Posiblemente, aunque se sigan creando nuevas monedas, cada vez haya menos, en los próximos años van a quedarse las más fuertes, ahora existe una especie de fiebre crypto por crear nuevas monedas y puramente lucrarse de ello. Se ve claramente como los proyectos más altruistas acaban siendo los más fuertes. 

Apostar fuerte por btc, no hay signo alguno de debilidad. Hay que decir también, que btc tiene más un uso monetario que eth, que su objetivo puro va más allá de eso, y puede costarle mucho más llegar a ser la sombra de lo que ha sido y es btc (en valor monetario y fama). Demasiados problemas está dando eth con el poco tiempo de vida que lleva comparado con btc. A las personas les gusta la estabilidad y la previsibilidad.

Cada vez habrá más conocimiento y educación relacionada con las monedas virtuales, cosa que nos llevará a una mejor valoración, diferenciando claramente las monedas que valen y las que no valen. Implicando también una demanda mayor, que se demuestra crece muy rápidamente con los años. btc es sin duda una inversión muy buena a largo plazo. 

Y añado este artículo: https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/adi%C3%B3s-al-dinero-de-papel-xavi-molina?trk=prof-post 

un resumen sencillo de lo que nos deparan las monedas virtuales.


----------



## paketazo (19 Oct 2016)

ertitoagus dijo:


> En VCASH me he salido en 38 esta noche. No está nada mal, entré en 21 hace un tiempo cuando dijo un compañero en este hilo. Mis agradecimientos



Creo que te has precipitado, el dev va a soltar noticias según él "impresionantes"...han firmado todos los de su plantilla un contrato de confidencialidad por lo importante que en teoría se liberará en unas semanas, pero bueno, compra con el rumor, vende con la noticia, así que nunca se sabe.

Se habla que el próximo pumpeo la puede llevar a 0,5$ sin problema, pues un inversor ha aportado fondos extra al proyecto, a raíz del contacto con Apple para sacar la cartera lite en app store.

Yo hablé con él hace dos días, y me dijo que no se me ocurriese ahora mismo vender nada, y que si quería vender, que hablara directamente con él, sabe que tengo el 1,5% de su proyecto, y teme que espante "viejas"

Pero bueno, tu has sacado lo tuyo, y me alegro de haberla mencinado en su día...esto se trata de sumar.

Un saludo.


----------



## ertitoagus (19 Oct 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Creo que te has precipitado, el dev va a soltar noticias según él "impresionantes"...han firmado todos los de su plantilla un contrato de confidencialidad por lo importante que en teoría se liberará en unas semanas, pero bueno, compra con el rumor, vende con la noticia, así que nunca se sabe.
> 
> Se habla que el próximo pumpeo la puede llevar a 0,5$ sin problema, pues un inversor ha aportado fondos extra al proyecto, a raíz del contacto con Apple para sacar la cartera lite en app store.
> 
> ...



en realidad me he salido por que siempre suelo poner las monedas en venta a un precio entre un 70% o un 80% más de cuando lo compre por si hay un pico gordo durante las noches puntual y de esta me había despreocupado un poco de revisarla por si había que subirle.

Ha saltado la venta y el beneficio es muy bueno, así que no me voy a poner a pensar lo que pueda llegar a valer, ya habrá tiempo de volver a entrar. Siempre tras los picos vienen bajadillas de ajuste.

Me reitero, mil gracias!!!!


----------



## VultureFund (19 Oct 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Creo que te has precipitado, el dev va a soltar noticias según él "impresionantes"...han firmado todos los de su plantilla un contrato de confidencialidad por lo importante que en teoría se liberará en unas semanas, pero bueno, compra con el rumor, vende con la noticia, así que nunca se sabe.
> 
> Se habla que el próximo pumpeo la puede llevar a 0,5$ sin problema, pues un inversor ha aportado fondos extra al proyecto, a raíz del contacto con Apple para sacar la cartera lite en app store.
> 
> ...




*Buenas Paketazo, parece que sabes de lo que hablas. Te invito a que pases por mi rincón de vez en cuando y aportes conocimiento sobre altcoins. El rincón del Tete [Ayuda para novatos, corto-placistas, perdedores y demás] - Altcoins - Forobits - Foro de Bitcoin en Español *

*Atentamente, el Tete de las crypto*:


----------



## Alxemi (19 Oct 2016)

ShapeShift.io op Twitter: "PLEASE NOTE: Due to another Ethereum system attack, We have temporarily removed all Ethereum assets from exchange (ETH, SNGLS, DGD & REP)"


----------



## Sr.Mojón (20 Oct 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> ShapeShift.io op Twitter: "PLEASE NOTE: Due to another Ethereum system attack, We have temporarily removed all Ethereum assets from exchange (ETH, SNGLS, DGD & REP)"



Lo veo y lo subo a:

CoinDesk Ethereum Forks But Blockchain Attacks Keep On Coming - CoinDesk



> _The stable transition to a new transaction record was what many in ethereum team arguably had expected, since the fork was a technical change (unlike the contentious move to rewrite the network's ledger after the hack of The DAO).
> 
> However, the attacker appears to have switched gears, taking advantage of security holes that weren't expected to be patched until later._




Tercer Hardfork y los ataques continuan. Desde fuera yo diría que Ethereum está dando los pasitos titubeantes que pega un boxeador en el décimo asalto justo antes de irse a la lona.


----------



## paketazo (20 Oct 2016)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Lo veo y lo subo a:
> 
> CoinDesk Ethereum Forks But Blockchain Attacks Keep On Coming - CoinDesk
> 
> ...



Dan ganas de ponerse corto y echarse a dormir.

Tantas mentes pensando, y no logran una solución definitiva...a veces vale más una cabeza que lo tenga claro que 10 titubeando.

Veremos en que se queda todo esto, yo personalmente, no me metería ahí ante la incertidumbre que pueda seguir generando.

Alxemi, tu link no me va.

Un saludo.


----------



## tastas (20 Oct 2016)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Lo veo y lo subo a:
> 
> CoinDesk Ethereum Forks But Blockchain Attacks Keep On Coming - CoinDesk
> 
> ...



Y lo de que las criptomonedas son antifrágiles y se hacen más fuertes a cada ataque lo invalidamos porque el ataque a eth vino de dentro (hardfork-rollback tras el cagarro de The DAO) i simplemente lo hemos olvidado?
A mi que no muriera tras el primer hard fork me extrañó, pero con estos dos últimos, razonables por lo que se de ellos, no veo que tengan que ser tan perjudiciales.

taptap


----------



## ertitoagus (21 Oct 2016)

Meter un solo centimo en eth ahora mismo tal como van es muy mala idea. Lo único que me ha demostrado la ETH foundation es que como trileros/mafiosillos son muy buenos, pero como gestores/desarrolladores...... dejan infinito que desear.


----------



## Alxemi (23 Oct 2016)

Increíble NAV recuperando posiciones en plena subida del BTC! 

Desde móvil


----------



## franckuestein (23 Oct 2016)

¡Buenas, pillo sitio también por este hilo!

Estoy buscando y me parece que no se ha comentado nada sobre zcash, ¿es así?

No sé que opinión tendréis, pero pese a que llevamos cierto tiempo escuchando sobre el proyecto, todo el hype^1000 que se ha producido en el último año no me da muy buena espina...

1º: los futuros de zcash se están tradeando en estos momentos a 0.21BTC/ZEC en bitmex - https://www.bitmex.com/app/trade/ZECZ16
2º: el chiringuito del minado con empresas de minería en la nube que se han quedado prácticamente sin contratos que ofrecer sin tan siquiera saber la rentabilidad que tendrán
3º: sobre el tema de la minería, muchas dudas en lo que a mineros GPU se refiere... gente que comenta tener mineros GPU de forma privada y que los vende también a precios desorbitados
4º: el Founders reward de un 10%


> Zcash's monetary base will be the same as Bitcoin's — 21 million Zcash currency units (ZEC, or ⓩ) will be mined over time. 10% of that reward will be distributed to the stakeholders in the Zcash Company — founders, investors, employees, and advisors. We call this the “Founders Reward”.








Fuente: Zcash - Funding, Incentives, and Governance

Aunque no sea instantáneo estamos hablando de un 10% del total de la emisión que irá a los fundadores. :



> At first, 50 ZEC will be created every ten minutes. 80% of the newly created ZEC will go to the miners, and 20% ZEC to the founders.



¿Qué opináis? ¿Soy el único al que no le mola cómo pinta la cosa? xD


----------



## michinato (24 Oct 2016)

franckuestein dijo:


> ¡Buenas, pillo sitio también por este hilo!
> 
> Estoy buscando y me parece que no se ha comentado nada sobre zcash, ¿es así?
> 
> ...




¿zcash no era la crypto que decían que había creado el mossad?


----------



## paketazo (24 Oct 2016)

franckuestein dijo:


> ¡Buenas, pillo sitio también por este hilo!
> 
> Estoy buscando y me parece que no se ha comentado nada sobre zcash, ¿es así?
> 
> ...



Algo he leído al respecto, y estoy bastante de acuerdo con tu opinión. Personalmente, no meto nada en ese barco. Supongo la pumperán lo que puedan y luego...goteo hasta ponerla dónde ellos deseen.

Yo cuando veo una moneda preminada o con un alto % para developers etc...paso de ella, y mira que puede ser un pelotazo, pero no me atrae.

Un saludo.


----------



## ertitoagus (24 Oct 2016)

yo no pienso meter ni un centavo en zcash hoy por hoy.


----------



## Alxemi (28 Oct 2016)

El estreno de zcash es algo que hay que seguir, aunque solo sea por el espectáculo.

Veo mucha venta repentina de alts y no creo que la subida del btc tenga toda la culpa, una parte importante apuesto a que es para preparar liquidez con la que entrar en zcash nada mas llegue a los exchanges y aprovechar la primera burbuja. El pump&dump puede ser épico, si alguien le echa huevos que nos cuente como le va,

Yo si lo pillo en vivo y con ganas, a lo mejor juego


----------



## Claudius (28 Oct 2016)

mclero dijo:


> Cada vez habrá más conocimiento y educación relacionada con las monedas virtuales, cosa que nos llevará a una mejor valoración, diferenciando claramente las monedas que valen y las que no valen. Implicando también una demanda mayor, que se demuestra crece muy rápidamente con los años. btc es sin duda una inversión muy buena a largo plazo.
> 
> Y añado este artículo: https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/adi%C3%B3s-al-dinero-de-papel-xavi-molina?trk=prof-post



Tienes que pensar que la 'compentencia' (entidades financieras) ni se está, si se va a quedar cruzada de brazos.
Un breve apunte del mercado Español y real para 2 semanas de vida: 
Bizum ya cuenta con 100.000 usuarios registrados, ¿es gratis? | Los mejores depósitos bancarios a plazo fijo - Comparador depósitos


----------



## Alxemi (28 Oct 2016)

zcash ya se tradea en futuros por 0.87 BTC

---------- Post added 28-oct-2016 at 11:25 ----------

Zcash: una criptomoneda más anónima que el Bitcoin y más atractiva para inversores


----------



## sirpask (28 Oct 2016)

Hi sirpask,
Zcash (ZEC) trading begins on Kraken this Friday, October 28!
What is Zcash?
Perhaps the most hotly anticipated digital asset of 2016, Zcash has a highly regarded development team and investment from major VC firms (Pantera, Fenbushi, and The Digital Currency Group) and Bitcoin VIPs (Roger Ver, Erik Voorhees, Barry Silbert, and Li Xiaolai).
Zcash offers complete transaction privacy. While transactions can be seen on the blockchain, the sender, recipient, and amount of the transaction remain private. The payment details can be revealed to others, but only if users give them the transaction view key.
Read more: Zcash - All coins are created equal.
What Zcash pairs will trade on Kraken?
ZEC/XBT, ZEC/EUR, ZEC/USD, ZEC/GBP, ZEC/JPY, ZEC/CAD
Margin: Coming soon - stay tuned for details!
When exactly will trading start?
Kraken will enable funding and open the order books shortly after the Zcash network launches and the first block is mined. The network launch is scheduled for the morning of Friday, October 28 PDT. Watch our twitter feed (Kraken Exchange (@krakenfx) | Twitter) for updates as we get closer to launch! Note that there are no premined coins with Zcash, so sell orders will build up gradually on the books as Zcash block rewards come in.
How do I deposit Zcash to my Kraken account?
It is very similar to other digital asset deposits - in your Kraken account navigate to Funding > Deposit > ZEC. Generate a deposit address and send your ZEC to this address.
Will my Kraken deposits and withdrawals be private?
Zcash supports both private addresses and public addresses. Due to added complexity in handling private addresses, Kraken will initially only support deposits and withdrawals to public addresses, meaning that some transaction details of your deposits and withdrawals will be viewable on the blockchain similar to how Bitcoin transactions are viewable. However, clients can still achieve good privacy by sending deposits from a private address (sender ******) and transferring coins to a private address after withdrawing from Kraken. We plan to offer support for private addresses later.


----------



## Alxemi (28 Oct 2016)

alguien intentando minar zcash?
lo tengo todo montado pero no consigo crear direccion de pago, no me compila el cliente en ubuntu brrrrrrr

---------- Post added 28-oct-2016 at 13:21 ----------

Si alguien tiene un cliente funcionando, le pago un fee por poder minar ahí (hasta que tenga mi propia dirección)


----------



## Alxemi (28 Oct 2016)

Creo que se va a liar pardisima con zcash, ventas masivas en casi todo el mercado, en mi opinion para tener liquidez con la que entrar pronto. El hash huye de eth y etc, para entrar a minar ZEC en cuanto se lance el bloque genesis, yo mismo estoy en ello. El mercado de futuros está fuera de control, en 1.6BTC por ZEC ahora mismo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Oct 2016)

Yo me esperaré pacientemente a que vosotros hagáis de betatesters y ya me meteré en la correspondiente sidechain equivalente a zerocash. Así me ahorro el riesgo del exchanger, los posibles bugs iniciales, las mordidas exageradas a los desarrolladores, etc.

Id yendo vosotros, id yendo y ya si eso nos vemos en el bar en el que habíamos quedado para almorzar, que prisa no hay ninguna.


----------



## Alxemi (28 Oct 2016)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Yo me esperaré pacientemente a que vosotros hagáis de betatesters y ya me meteré en la correspondiente sidechain equivalente a zerocash. Así me ahorro el riesgo del exchanger, los posibles bugs iniciales, las mordidas exageradas a los desarrolladores, etc.
> 
> Id yendo vosotros, id yendo y ya si eso nos vemos en el bar en el que habíamos quedado para almorzar, que prisa no hay ninguna.



¿Pensaste igual cuando empezaste con bitcoin?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Oct 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> ¿Pensaste igual cuando empezaste con bitcoin?



Por supuesto. Cuando llegué a Bitcoin ya habían pasado dos años de beta testing y, además, no se había iniciado ese mismo día la votación al SegWit en una criptomoneda anterior, con mayor efecto red y que con mucha probabilidad convertiría en obsoletos mis bitcoins.

---------- Post added 28-oct-2016 at 17:39 ----------

Ahora una historia de terror.

Imaginaos que la IPO de zcash triunfa, poloniex se peta de compras, el precio sube, se triplica sin problemas. Ahora dentro de una semana el apoyo al SegWit por parte de los mineros se comprueba que es grande. Poloniex intuye que su final está cerca y sus dueños o el anterior hacker que, probablemente, les dejó un regalito en forma de backdoor deciden que es hora de matar la gallina de los huevos de oro antes de que deje de poner. Hackeo a Poloniex-admins saliendo corriendo con la pasta. Como la gente es extremadamente perezosa, el 30% de los zcashcoins son robados porque la gente los había dejado varados en poloniex para venderlos en un futuro o "cuando me termine de instalar el cliente de zcash, pero hoy no... mañaaaana, que ahora estoy vendo narcos y no me apetece ponerme a descargar software, comprobar firmas y dejar mi nodo conectado.

¿Qué creeis que ocurriría?

La gente no es consciente de lo increíblemente débiles y vulnerables que son las shitcoins y, especialmente, las que maneja prioritariamente poloniex.


----------



## Alxemi (28 Oct 2016)

Bloque genesis en directo lol

[youtube]O8QA6Nvg8RI[/youtube]


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Oct 2016)

¿En cuántos exchanges va a intercambiarse? Cuantos más, mejor y menos riesgo. Ya sabéis lo que quiero decir...


----------



## Alxemi (28 Oct 2016)

La rision, justo consigo tenerlo todo a tiempo, monto el nodo en la red oficial de los primeros, y me quedo sin minar porque la pool no conecta,

Para que veais que no miento, aqui teneis la progresion de la dificultad... root@ns3003720:~/.zcash# zcash-cli getinfo

{
"version" : 1000050,
"protocolversion" : 170002,
"walletversion" : 60000,
"balance" : 0.00000000,
"blocks" : 141,
"timeoffset" : 0,
"connections" : 15,
"proxy" : "",
"difficulty" : 11.30318644,
"testnet" : false,
"keypoololdest" : 1477672056,
"keypoolsize" : 101,
"paytxfee" : 0.00000000,
"relayfee" : 0.00005000,
"errors" : ""
}
root@ns3003720:~/.zcash# zcash-cli getinfo
{
"version" : 1000050,
"protocolversion" : 170002,
"walletversion" : 60000,
"balance" : 0.00000000,
"blocks" : 145,
"timeoffset" : 0,
"connections" : 15,
"proxy" : "",
"difficulty" : 12.19073639,
"testnet" : false,
"keypoololdest" : 1477672056,
"keypoolsize" : 101,
"paytxfee" : 0.00000000,
"relayfee" : 0.00005000,
"errors" : ""
}
root@ns3003720:~/.zcash# zcash-cli getinfo
{
"version" : 1000050,
"protocolversion" : 170002,
"walletversion" : 60000,
"balance" : 0.00000000,
"blocks" : 189,
"timeoffset" : 0,
"connections" : 21,
"proxy" : "",
"difficulty" : 27.99838290,
"testnet" : false,
"keypoololdest" : 1477672056,
"keypoolsize" : 101,
"paytxfee" : 0.00000000,
"relayfee" : 0.00005000,
"errors" : "WARNING: abnormally high number of blocks generated, 150 blocks received in the last 4 hours (96 expected)"
}
root@ns3003720:~/.zcash# zcash-cli getinfo
{
"version" : 1000050,
"protocolversion" : 170002,
"walletversion" : 60000,
"balance" : 0.00000000,
"blocks" : 248,
"timeoffset" : 0,
"connections" : 37,
"proxy" : "",
"difficulty" : 85.37594366,
"testnet" : false,
"keypoololdest" : 1477672056,
"keypoolsize" : 101,
"paytxfee" : 0.00000000,
"relayfee" : 0.00005000,
"errors" : "WARNING: abnormally high number of blocks generated, 150 blocks received in the last 4 hours (96 expected)"
}

---------- Post added 28-oct-2016 at 19:20 ----------

joder, por fin estoy minando,

la dificultad solo ha pasado de 11 a 906, no pasa nada


----------



## Alxemi (28 Oct 2016)

Se está liando pardisima señores, no os perdáis los tradeos de poloniex 

Desde móvil


----------



## paketazo (28 Oct 2016)

Espero que os salga bien si intentais algo en Zcash, yo soy de la opinión de Mojón...los experimentos, mejor que los haga otro, ya que estadísticamente, en estos, suele haber más errores que aciertos en un principio, y yo , paso de aprender de los errores propios, pudiendo aprender de los ajenos.

Si el experimento sale bien, pues me alegro por ello.

Estoy viendo el tradeo en Polo, y no entiendo nada de lo que veo, por ello, más motivo para permanecer alejado por mi parte.

Un saludo.


----------



## scratch (29 Oct 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Se está liando pardisima señores, no os perdáis los tradeos de poloniex
> 
> Desde móvil



A la peña se la va la pinza. 3300 BTC por cada ZEC. ::::
Hoy alguien se ha hecho rico y otro ha perdido hasta la camisa.

Por cierto Alxemi, ¿has visto el comportamiento de NAV con toda esta historia? 

EDITO: Para corregir el nombre de la moneda, había puesto ZET en lugar de ZEC.


----------



## Alxemi (29 Oct 2016)

scratch dijo:


> A la peña se la va la pinza. 3300 BTC por cada ZET. ::::
> Hoy alguien se ha hecho rico y otro ha perdido hasta la camisa.
> 
> Por cierto Alxemi, ¿has visto el comportamiento de NAV con toda esta historia?



Claro que si, ha sido la única alegría de mi cripto cartera no bitcoinera jeje
No is flipeis con los precios de los primeros trades,,, el volumen era insignificante. Zec esta diseñada para dar pocas coins los primeros bloques.. Lo que si es llamativo es el precio actual,,, no está bajando lo rápido que debería y ya hay cierto book. 

Desde móvil


----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 Oct 2016)

¿Cómo habéis quedado con Zcash al final? He estado fuera y no sé si ya se está negociando en algún exchanger o qué.


----------



## Alxemi (29 Oct 2016)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Cómo habéis quedado con Zcash al final? He estado fuera y no sé si ya se está negociando en algún exchanger o qué.



Esta en todos los principales, comerciandose todavía a precios locos. 

Desde móvil


----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 Oct 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Esta en todos los principales, comerciandose todavía a precios locos.
> 
> Desde móvil



¿En poloniex me ha parecido ver algo así como que caía un 99%? :XX:


----------



## Alxemi (29 Oct 2016)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿En poloniex me ha parecido ver algo así como que caía un 99%? :XX:



Desde 3300 btc por Zec que vi en los primeros trades hay mucho para bajar, 

Es todo anecdotico hasta que no haya volumen, y el minado va muy lento, 

Yo voy a intentar vender lo que he minado hasta ahora, a ver si puedo. 


Desde móvil


----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 Oct 2016)

¿Hay gente que ha pagado 3300 bitcoins por una moneda de estas recién minada y en pleno betatesteo? :XX: Veo que hay gente "pa tó"


----------



## Alxemi (29 Oct 2016)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Hay gente que ha pagado 3300 bitcoins por una moneda de estas recién minada y en pleno betatesteo? :XX: Veo que hay gente "pa tó"



No hombre, una pequeñísima fracción, pero a ese ratio. 
Las primeras horas había menos de 0.01zec en el libro de venta. 
Ahora si están pagando a 8btc por Zec cantidades bastante grandes. 

Desde móvil


----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 Oct 2016)

He ganado 10$ poniéndole unos cortos a Maidsafe con la calderilla que me quedaba en Poloniex :XX: . La verdad es que siempre me he merecido esa cerveza que me voy a pagar con las ganancias.

Mis principios no me permiten meter largos a las shitcoins. ¡A vuestra salud!


----------



## ertitoagus (29 Oct 2016)

algunos van a perder hasta la camisa con zcash en muy poco tiempo...


----------



## trukutruku (29 Oct 2016)

a mi todo esto me ha pillado con el PC hecho mierda.

alguien podria decirme a que viene esa valoracion de zec? lo vi por encima y simplemente me parecia otra coin mas con algo de anonimato. que me estoy perdiendo?


----------



## scratch (29 Oct 2016)

trukutruku dijo:


> a mi todo esto me ha pillado con el PC hecho mierda.
> 
> alguien podria decirme a que viene esa valoracion de zec? lo vi por encima y simplemente me parecia otra coin mas con algo de anonimato. *que me estoy perdiendo?*



Un hype monumental.


----------



## trukutruku (29 Oct 2016)

xmr ha roto los 635k :8:

creeis que aguantara o seguira cayendo?


----------



## endemoniado (29 Oct 2016)

trukutruku dijo:


> xmr ha roto los 635k :8:
> 
> creeis que aguantara o seguira cayendo?



al infierno en mi opinión

en otro orden de cosas, alguno de vosotros está minando zcash ¿?

tengo un i7 5820k y una gtx 970 g1 pero no consigo minar con la gpu, solo con la cpu, la configuración es esta:

nheqminer.exe ./nheqminer -u xxx.xxx -p xxx -t 12

que añado para incorporar a la gpu y que no me salte error¿? (nheqminer.exe ./nheqminer -u xxx.xxx -p xxx -t 12 -cd 0 1 2 esto no me rula) salu2


----------



## trukutruku (29 Oct 2016)

endemoniado dijo:


> al infierno en mi opinión
> 
> en otro orden de cosas, alguno de vosotros está minando zcash ¿?
> 
> ...



yo si pudiera tambien estaria minando desde ayer o anteayer. vaya putada que se me joda el pc justo estos dias


----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 Oct 2016)

La dominancia de Bitcoin en las criptomonedas es ahora mismo del 84'4% (según coinmarketcap). Y eso que el SegWit ni siquiera se está empezando a votar todavía.

Pero claro, vosotros esto ya os lo imaginábais porque, seguramente, alguno de los foreros bitcoineros debió pasar por aquí para comentároslo con la suficiente antelación. ¿Eh?


----------



## paketazo (29 Oct 2016)

Menudo caliente que lleva el mercado shit desde la salida de BTC arriba. No le aguanta practicamente nada.

ETH, Monero, Dash...se las traga con patatas.

No obstante, esto ya sabemos que suele ir por barrios, y los que hoy venden para estar en BTC mañana se lanzarán a comprar shitcoins de nuevo...son las reglas del juego, así que cuidado y obrad en consecuencia.

Un saludo.


----------



## Alxemi (30 Oct 2016)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> La dominancia de Bitcoin en las criptomonedas es ahora mismo del 84'4% (según coinmarketcap). Y eso que el SegWit ni siquiera se está empezando a votar todavía.
> 
> Pero claro, vosotros esto ya os lo imaginábais porque, seguramente, alguno de los foreros bitcoineros debió pasar por aquí para comentároslo con la suficiente antelación. ¿Eh?



¿Que ya nos imaginabamos que? Vas muy sobrado y no hay ninguna novedad, el marketcap relativo del que hablas lleva entre el 80% y el 85% desde principios de año, mirate la gráfica. Y si se ha salido de ahí ha sido para bajar del 80%. Sigue estando lateral en el corto plazo y bajista en el medio.

Hoy ya está al 83.3%, paren las rotativas,

---------- Post added 30-oct-2016 at 21:31 ----------




trukutruku dijo:


> yo si pudiera tambien estaria minando desde ayer o anteayer. vaya putada que se me joda el pc justo estos dias



Ha estado muy complicado, a no ser que tengas costumbre de minar en linux, que yo no la tengo, yo en windows 10 he tenido que minar obligado (el unico cliente gpu disponible te obligaba a usarla) en una pool que ha resultado ser una scampool. 

En cualquier caso ha sido muy interesante la experiencia, me ha recordado a todo el lio con la maxcoin jejeje aunque esta ha sido mucho mas profesional. 

Hay que estar muy atentos a zec, primero que toque el suelo, que sospecho puede estar mas alto de lo que nos imaginamos, y luego a ver... Me da un miedo tremendo esta coin.

---------- Post added 30-oct-2016 at 21:39 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> Menudo caliente que lleva el mercado shit desde la salida de BTC arriba. No le aguanta practicamente nada.
> 
> ETH, Monero, Dash...se las traga con patatas.
> 
> ...



Por lo que estoy observando ultimamente, el mercado está cada vez mas virulento y reacciona con mas fuerza a los rallys de bitcoin. Creo que es porque la gente se huele un nuevo pump de btc que le lleve a varios miles y no se lo quieren perder... prefieren vender probar suerte y luego recomprar cuando la cosa se calme, para repetir la operacion en caso de nuevo arreón.-

Yo por mi parte el subidón de btc aunque sueño con el cada vez lo espero menos.. creo que está demasiado anticipado, le va a pasar como al de dogecoin, salvando las distancias jejeje. Creo que hay muchos padrinos ya controlando el btc y no quieren burbujon, si subidas a base de arreones como estamos viendo las ultimas semanas... al menos hasta que salga por fin la ETF y entonces si que va a ser salvese quien pueda. Pero para eso puede quedar bastante.

En cuanto al mercado alt, me quedo una vez mas con la fuerza de NAV que ha aguantado como una jabata la tormenta perfecta de btc+zec... lo demas pabajo y parriba, muy castigada monero, pero es logico, zec es competencia... una lastima etc, es la que mas floja ha rebotado y se le acaba el gas; todo el mercado de smart contracts está de bajon, lisk tambien lo sufre.

Zec me da un miedo tremendo, creo que puede seguir un patrón nuevo. El apoyo es brutal y sigo sin creerme los precios que tiene hoy, le está costando muchisimo corregir, ya con liquidez... es debido a las pocas zec que están siendo minadas pero si sigue así un tiempo lo mismo gana traccion el mercado y luego aunque haya mas no salen, veremos,


----------



## paketazo (31 Oct 2016)

Lo de Zcash no lo veo ni aun que me lo expliquen.

Salió valiendo 3000 y pico veces un BTC, goteo a la baja ahora está en 0,7 por BTC, hay ciento y pico unidades a la venta en polo, pero se supone que habrá millones en unos años...

¿quién coño mete lo que ha movido en volumen de BTC en esta crypto nada más salir?

Me estoy perdiendo algo...esta moneda por muy cojonuda que sea, acabará rondando los 0.00XXXXX por BTC en cuanto se incremente el volumen a la venta.

El negocio es minar y vender a mercado, pero mi duda es ¿quién está comprando? y a que perspectiva o plazo esperan ver esta moneda de nuevo cotizar 2, 3, 10, 20 o 50 veces BTC...pues no se han movido muchos Zcash, pero el voluemen de BTC movido ya no ha sido una coña.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (31 Oct 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Lo de Zcash no lo veo ni aun que me lo expliquen.
> 
> Salió valiendo 3000 y pico veces un BTC, goteo a la baja ahora está en 0,7 por BTC, hay ciento y pico unidades a la venta en polo, pero se supone que habrá millones en unos años...
> 
> ...



La gráfica de las últimas 48 horas de cotización de la "fantástica y magnífica" Zcash, gráfica en la que incluso se ha eliminado las primeras 24 horas de locura en la cotización:







Pero, claro, es que algunos vamos "muy de sobrados y no hay ninguna novedad". Pues efectivamente, te doy la razón Alxemi, pero no en lo de sobrados, sino en lo de que no hay ninguna novedad. No hay ninguna novedad: las shitcoins siguen siendo el mismo método sacacuartos que tienen los que todavía conservan hardware de minería ocioso (= no rentable en la red Bitcoin) y los desarrolladores listillos de sacarles la pasta al 20% avaricioso del nuevo dinero que va entrando en la red.

Efectivamente, "no hay novedad". 

Pero me alegro, me alegro muchísimo, de que todo este sinsentido vaya a terminar dentro de poco, sinceramente.

---------- Post added 31-oct-2016 at 09:49 ----------

Ale, no os enfadéis conmigo y deseadme suerte (vuelvo a apostar con la calderilla):


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (31 Oct 2016)

Madre mía, vaya salvajada. Por suerte o por desgracia me perdí esta última fiesta, pero me va a venir bien para recordarme por qué dejé de lado el trading de criptos hace tiempo. Si bien saqué beneficios jugosos en su momento no ganaba para sustos y me di cuenta de que es más sano hacer buy&hold de valores que aporten algo a largo plazo y no estar tan pendiente de las cotizaciones


----------



## tastas (31 Oct 2016)

De Economist dice que Zcoin esta muy bien porque posibilita el anonimato y tambien resuelve el problema de la escalavlidad y ademas dara dinero a los himbesoros y ademas algan dia abra una criptomoneda unica circulando entre todas las criptomonedas y esa si que la queran los banqueros centrales.

Known unknown | The Economist

Alguien aquí capaz de explicarme cómo se va a controlar que "sólo" se van a entregar el 10% de unas monedas a "inversores, desarrolladores, empleados y miembros de la fundación" si se supone que la blockchain de Zcash es una inescrotable caja negra? De qué manera se van a repartir esas monedas?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (31 Oct 2016)

tastas dijo:


> De Economist dice que Zcoin esta muy bien porque posibilita el anonimato y tambien *resuelve el problema de la escalavlidad* y ademas dara dinero a los himbesoros y ademas algan dia abra una criptomoneda unica circulando entre todas las criptomonedas y esa si que la queran los banqueros centrales.



¿Ah, si? Veamos pues, hagamos una búsqueda con las palabras _Zcash_ y _scalability_ a ver qué encontramos.

Bien, esto parece bastante relevante:

I'm Zooko Wilcox, CEO of the Zcash Company. Ask me anything! - Page 2 - The Bitcoin Forum



> _ loonix wrote:
> How does Blocksize come into the picture and what about transaction fees and mining incentives post emission of majority of coins.
> 
> 
> ...



Vaaaaaya por Dios, parece que no lo tienen tan claro y que esperan a ver cómo lo soluciona Bitcoin para, ya si eso, empezar a pensar ellos.


Veamos este otro link:

Block size and scalability - Zcash Forum



> _ Philip 2016-07-24 10:20:50 UTC #1
> 
> *How is ZCash going to handle the questions of scalability, specifically block size?* _





> _ hud 2016-07-26 02:30:45 UTC #3
> 
> current generations of mining hardware that have been designed around 1MB blocks
> 
> ...




Bien, la gente está preguntando bastante sobre el tema de la escalabilidad, veamos las respuestas al respecto:



> _* daira 2016-07-26 12:20:49 UTC #4
> 
> There's a blog post coming up soon that will address that question (private payment channels).
> *_



Vaaaaaya por Dios. 

:XX::XX::XX:

Pues no, parece que no está muy claro el tema de la escalabilidad en Zcash.

EDITO: esto ha sido una búsqueda rápida con las palabras claves de Zcash y scalability. Si alguien encuentra algo que aclare un poco cómo solucionan los futuros problemas, pues ponédmelo. Pero me ha sorprendido que esos links son los primeros que he encontrado y no aclara nada de nada.


----------



## tastas (31 Oct 2016)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Ah, si? Veamos pues, hagamos una búsqueda con las palabras _Zcash_ y _scalability_ a ver qué encontramos.
> 
> Bien, esto parece bastante relevante:
> 
> ...



Yo lo que haría es presionar a una moneda secundaria como eth, doge, litecoin u otra más olvidada para aplicar la solución unlimited y demostrarnos que estamos sometidos al yugo de blockstream.

CoinDesk Bitcoin's Block Size Debate is Back (And It Might Be Worse Than Ever) - CoinDesk

Cómo se lo han montado tan bien a nivel de PR estos de zcash para colarles la misma nota de prensa hasta a the economist o a oroyfinanzas, donde ya no pueden decir que no saben de qué va btc porque han hecho buenos artículos previamente?

taptap


----------



## Alxemi (31 Oct 2016)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> La gráfica de las últimas 48 horas de cotización de la "fantástica y magnífica" Zcash, gráfica en la que incluso se ha eliminado las primeras 24 horas de locura en la cotización:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Contigo nadie se enfada mojón, al menos yo no lo hago, pero en vez de marear la perdiz con tu alegato anti zcash podrías tener la elegancia de reconocer que tu entrada a dos pies con lo del market cap en plan "wuooooo alguien os lo podria haber advertido!" Ha sido una sobrada y un error de bulto porque en efecto y por mucho que lo entrecomilles para irte por la tangente no hay ninguna novedad en ese tema. 

A veces el modo troll te puede, reconocelo  

Para otra vez: lo que ha pasado es normal y pasará más veces. Cuando btc se pone en modo rally, sale capital de las alts y tenemos esos picos. Cuando el rally se acaba o simplemente de pausa, el capital vuelve y la relación del cap vuelve a estar similar a como estaba antes. Por eso el muy corto plazo no dice nada, hay que mirar la tendencia con algo de perspectiva y esta sigue siendo lateral. Hoy 82.9%

Zcash: su gráfica es la de siempre con las coins muy hypeadas, pico brutal y desangramiento. Para intentar sacar pasta (que es de lo que va este hilo) lo suyo es intuir el suelo, entrar ahí y esperar al siguiente pump con orden puesta si quieres salir rápido. Alto riesgo y alto posible beneficio, como siempre en este mercado. De esto se ha hablado antes en este hilo y es la estrategia que yo estoy siguiendo por ejemplo con lisk. 

Lo nuevo de zcash es que por su hype brutal y su estrategia de minado, ha llevado la cotización a cotas nunca antes vistas. Y el hecho de que este cotizando ya hoy al precio que lo está haciendo, 0.8 btc y al volumen con que lo está haciendo, es un éxito acojonante por mucha gráfica que pongas y sin precedentes que conviene estudiar, porque como pille inercia, cuando el bloque de más recompensa lo mismo no sale al mercado y nos llevamos una sorpresa gorda con esta coin. A ver como se pone el market cap entonces jejeje aunque si ocurre no creo que veas ningún post como el tuyo pero al revés. 

Hasta que llegue el momento de que la recompensa del bloque sea la normal, el mercado es irreal y la cotización anecdotica, un mero experimento de manipulación diseñado para evitar el instant mining y (sospecho) para empezar con cotizaciónes muy fuertes conducidas por la escasez y el hype más que por el valor

Desde móvil


----------



## paketazo (31 Oct 2016)

*Alxemi* yo no hago apuestas con esto de las shitcoins, pero lo de Zcash no lo veo, de hecho, si hubiera la posibilidad de ponerse corto ahora mismo, me metía sin dudarlo con algo de calderilla.

El float va a ser de millones, y no cuadra lo mires como lo mires que mantenga estos precios ofreciendo lo que ahora mismo ofrece...¡joder! si mañana sale el Zooko ese diciendo que su moneda teletransporta pizzas, pues ya cambia el tema, pero hoy por hoy, no ofrece nada que la diferencie de modo expectacular del resto.

Lo del precio admito que marcará un antes y un despues...yo la vi a 3200 BTC, que con el BTC en ese momento a 715$ nos daría un precio por moneda de aproximadamente 2.288.000$ lo que la convierte en la moneda que ha cotizado más alto en la historia de las cryptodivisas.

En cuanto a lo de la subida que todos esperan en BTC, tengo una sensación parecida a la que comentas...me huelo a que tampoco va a subir tanto ni tan rápido, pero claro, es solo una opinión que no vale nada en el mercado...y entremedias está a 710$ que no es moco de pavo.

Un saludo


----------



## Alxemi (31 Oct 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> *Alxemi* yo no hago apuestas con esto de las shitcoins, pero lo de Zcash no lo veo, de hecho, si hubiera la posibilidad de ponerse corto ahora mismo, me metía sin dudarlo con algo de calderilla.
> 
> El float va a ser de millones, y no cuadra lo mires como lo mires que mantenga estos precios ofreciendo lo que ahora mismo ofrece...¡joder! si mañana sale el Zooko ese diciendo que su moneda teletransporta pizzas, pues ya cambia el tema, pero hoy por hoy, no ofrece nada que la diferencie de modo expectacular del resto.
> 
> ...



Olvidate de los 3300, es una anécdota, en ese momento solo había 0.01zec disponible en todo el mercado, y los que gastaban gastaban fracciones ínfimas de btc. 
Yo coincido con tu análisis pero añado algo más: hay que estar alerta y tener la mente abierta porque en esto de las criptos pueden pasar las cosas más acojonantes... y de repente el queso no está. 
Es mi única apuesta con Zec por ahora, prudencia, observación y mente abierta. 

Desde móvil


----------



## Alxemi (31 Oct 2016)

¿Veis? Mente abierta, se acaba de marcar un 4x por sus cojones, yo lo flipo. 

Desde móvil


----------



## Sr.Mojón (31 Oct 2016)

Por qué Tuur Demeester va corto en Ethereum y largo en Bitcoin (o, como yo lo llamaría, por qué Ethereum es una bomba de relojería):

The big ethereum short by TuurDemeester

Clarito, clarito.


----------



## paketazo (3 Nov 2016)

Artículo sobre Vcash.

Cryptocurrency Vcash Launched to Bring Added Convenience to Online Shoppers

Parece que BTC afloja un poco la marcha, parece ser que se habla de algo de regulaciones en China y pijadas varias al respecto...lo de siempre ...

Un saludo.


----------



## paketazo (5 Nov 2016)

Menudo cachondeo con Zcash...ahora saldrá Zcash classic, sin el 20% para developers...

Z-classic tesnet is up. Launch in a few days?


Cuanto más leo, más me parece que ha sido un "fake" tremendo sacacuartos del tres al cuarto.

Lo dicho y repetido, cuando os metais en una ICO o invirtais en alguna moneda nueva, leed bien en que os meteis, los tiempos de ICO= multiplicar los BTC han pasado, ahora toca trabajo y paciencia.

Un saludo


----------



## ertitoagus (6 Nov 2016)

Como dije algunas páginas atrás, en zcash más de uno ha perdido hasta la camisa. Y a saber cuando parará la sangría....


----------



## Nailuj2000 (7 Nov 2016)

Obviamente parará cuando valga mas o menos 0.000algo, sin exagerar mucho.


----------



## paketazo (7 Nov 2016)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Obviamente parará cuando valga mas o menos 0.000algo, sin exagerar mucho.



Cando tengan minado 1/2 del total nos haremos una idea del precio que puede ser un teórico suelo. Mientras tanto creo que la tendencia de largo plazo puede ser bajista muy probablemente.

Un saludo.


----------



## Alxemi (7 Nov 2016)

Yo para que veais que me mojo, con zcash apuesto por un suelo en torno a los 50$\75$ en tres semanas aprox, con buenos pumps&dumps en funcion de las noticias y posible tendencia alcista si la coin se empieza a usar (deep web, etc)


----------



## H. Roark (8 Nov 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Yo para que veais que me mojo, con zcash apuesto por un suelo en torno a los 50$\75$ en tres semanas aprox, con buenos pumps&dumps en funcion de las noticias y posible tendencia alcista si la coin se empieza a usar (deep web, etc)



¿Cuántos zcash van a existir en total?


----------



## Alxemi (8 Nov 2016)

H. Roark dijo:


> ¿Cuántos zcash van a existir en total?



21MM los mismos que bitcoins. 
Con halving cada 4 años, comenzando con 12,5 por bloque, lo que ahora da bitcoin. 

Desde móvil


----------



## ertitoagus (8 Nov 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Yo para que veais que me mojo, con zcash apuesto por un suelo en torno a los 50$\75$ en tres semanas aprox, con buenos pumps&dumps en funcion de las noticias y posible tendencia alcista si la coin se empieza a usar (deep web, etc)



no lo veo, creo que caerá a los 1 - 10 $. mismo rango de las otras shitcoins (ETH, monero, etc..)


----------



## paketazo (8 Nov 2016)

Creo que esta semana Vcash traerá buenas news a la palestra. El Dev así lo ha dicho por privado mediante slack.

El tipo es muy introvertido, y hasta se le ha visto exageradamente contento está vez...algo nuevo para mi...

Veremos de que se trata, pero supongo será algo de la billetera movil o de su plataforma de juego online en zero ledger.

Estad atentos, no quiero ser pesado, pero es la que más tengo controlada de momento, por eso os lo comento.


Monero y Factom rebotazo tremendo...muchos ya daban por sentado que Monero no recuperaría los 6$ y ya va por 6,30$

Un saludo.


----------



## Alxemi (9 Nov 2016)

Btc sube como era de esperar ante una más que posible victoria de Trump.. Y sale capital de las criptos como siempre, pero una resiste, Zec... Ha subido en 24h tras un pump & dump casi lo mismo que btc, interesante escenario. 

Desde móvil

---------- Post added 09-nov-2016 at 08:21 ----------

Perdón miré mal los datos, btc sube un 4,4% y Zec un 10%
El mercado de Zec todavía está alterado por la baja recompensa del bloque pero es un patrón nuevo. De repetirse podría indicar que el paralelismo buscado entre btc y Zec ha funcionado. 

Desde móvil


----------



## Alxemi (11 Nov 2016)

ya se tradea zcash classic ZCL, por ahora en exchange minoritario:

C-CEX.com - Crypto-currency exchange / MultiWallet


----------



## Alxemi (14 Nov 2016)

zcash en purse.io

Le ha costado romper los 100$ y está acelerando; mantengo mi apuesta en cualquier caso de suelo en 50$\75$ pero si entran mas news como la de purse puede estar poco tiempo allí o no llegar.

El 1 de diciembre es el dia clave, el bloque empieza a dar recompensa completa y el aporte de los mineros se estabilizará. Casi toda la presion bajista en polo ahora mismo proviene de mineros.


----------



## scratch (15 Nov 2016)

Con respecto a ZEC

Five Reasons Zcash is the Most Corporate Cryptocoin You

Hechad un vistazo a los "advisor" en el siguiente enlace:XX::XX:

Zcash - Team

Por último ZEC esta basado en ZK-SNARKs  detrás de del cual están......

jedigras op Twitter: "@RuddO @zcashco @petertoddbtc Maybe we are being too paranoid. The sponsors all look trustworthy. https://t.co/FmyUyZ4kYc"


NI CON UN PALO HOYGA

---------- Post added 15-nov-2016 at 10:14 ----------




Alxemi dijo:


> ya se tradea zcash classic ZCL, por ahora en exchange minoritario:
> 
> C-CEX.com - Crypto-currency exchange / MultiWallet



También está en Crypotpia y Trade Satoshi

https://www.cryptopia.co.nz/Exchange?market=ZCL_BTC

https://tradesatoshi.com/Exchange?market=ZCL_BTC


----------



## Alxemi (15 Nov 2016)

scratch dijo:


> Con respecto a ZEC
> 
> Five Reasons Zcash is the Most Corporate Cryptocoin You
> 
> ...



Cuestiones feas desde el punto de vista "libertario" pero no tanto desde el punto de vista del bussiness,

En cuanto a la cotización, es pronto para hacer valoraciones pero los 100$ están resultando un suelo fuerte. Pero lo mas llamativo es que se ha repetido el patrón de subidas de zec, acompañando a btc, mientras todas las demás caen como es habitual; últimas 24h: BTC\USD + 0,89%, ZEC\USD +10%

Por primera vez desde su lanzamiento no voy a vender lo minado, esperaré un poco a ver como se desarrollan los acontecimientos, hay mucha gente que quiere comprar y está esperando el suelo. Cuando parezca que se ha encontrado no me extrañaría ver un trenecito.

---------- Post added 15-nov-2016 at 10:45 ----------




scratch dijo:


> También está en Crypotpia y Trade Satoshi
> 
> Cryptopia - Exchange
> 
> https://tradesatoshi.com/Exchange?market=ZCL_BTC



De hacer algo solo se puede hacer en c-cex, los otros tienen un volumen tan bajo que cualquier movimiento es imposible.

Veo poderosas posibilidades especulativas en ZCL, pero todo depende de que entre en polo; si no entra, creo que morirá lentamente.

Tiene bastante soporte de compra, pero nadie da el paso a comprar directamente para no mover la cotización... por ahora es todo goteo de mineros cayendo en los soportes. 

Si entra en polo, comprar ahora y esperar puede ser un pelotazo importante, pero el riesgo es muy alto, no se por qué me da que polo se va a resistir esta vez a incluir esa coin.


----------



## racional (16 Nov 2016)

Todavia se habla de las altcoins? pensaba que ya estaban mas que muertas todas.


----------



## Alxemi (19 Nov 2016)

Actualizo mis estimaciones especulatas de ZEC, que es la coin que mas estoy siguiendo ahora mismo, pasando la horquilla de suelo de 50$\75$ a 35$\60$ durante la primera semana de diciembre.

Hay dos importantes factores que afectan a su desarrollo a corto plazo ahora mismo, por una parte, el ratio de coins\bloque\dificultad\ ha llegado ya a un punto de equilibrio con el resto de las coins de referencia, de hecho ahora mismo minar zec sale peor que minar eth; por otra parte los resultados no son finales porque aún queda aumentar la recompensa de minar zec de aquí a diciembre, pasaremos de 8zec\bloque a 12.5zec\bloque, pero no creo que haya mucho movimiento pues la dificultad está creciendo a un ratio similar a la mejora de la recompensa de bloque, por esto creo que la presion vendedora seguirá lineal por la expectativa de mas recompensa y bajada de precio, aunque los mineros saquemos al final el mismo zec por nuestro hash aunque aumente la recompensa del bloque por la entrada de nuevos mineros.

Yo por mi parte sigo minando y vendiendo a mercado sin dudar, a partir de diciembre según vea el percal me lo pensaré.

Por cierto el algoritmo de minado de zec, equihash, me parece acojonante, es el mas democratico que he visto hasta ahora, asic imposibles, y muy buen rendimiento de CPU frente a GPU, aunque obviamente gana la segunda.


----------



## paketazo (19 Nov 2016)

¿ *Alxemi* Consideras plausible un rebote desde la zona de "por ejemplo" 30$, o solo esperas que se estabilice a estos precios para ir subiendo lentamente a largo plazo?

Por lo demás, el BTC ha dejado arrasado el mercado altcoin con esta última subida, veremos si ataca los últimos máximos y si definitivamente los rompe...de ser así, seguirá absorviendo capitalización del mercado alt.

Un saludo.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (23 Nov 2016)

Alguien más está teniendo enormes retrasos a la hora de acreditar los depósitos en Poloniex? Estoy esperando desde anoche, la transacción no aparece en mi cuenta a pesar de tener ya cientos de confirmaciones y los del soporte no se dan ninguna prisa en contestar...


----------



## paketazo (23 Nov 2016)

andyteleco dijo:


> Alguien más está teniendo enormes retrasos a la hora de acreditar los depósitos en Poloniex? Estoy esperando desde anoche, la transacción no aparece en mi cuenta a pesar de tener ya cientos de confirmaciones y los del soporte no se dan ninguna prisa en contestar...



Quedamos pendientes de que nos aclares lo que te ha sucedido. Espero que se solucione pronto y solo haya sido un "despiste", o mala siert por parte del exchanger.

Un saludo.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (23 Nov 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Quedamos pendientes de que nos aclares lo que te ha sucedido. Espero que se solucione pronto y solo haya sido un "despiste", o mala siert por parte del exchanger.
> 
> Un saludo.



Por lo que he estado indagando hay más gente en la misma situación y supuestamente se debe a la saturación del Mempool de Bitcoin. Pero si es así deberían comunicar algo a los usuarios para que se tranquilicen y hasta ahora no han dicho ni mu.

Edito: ahora veo que han deshabilitado los depósitos de SJCX pero siguen sin decir nada


----------



## BudSpencer (24 Nov 2016)

Hoy empieza un curso gratuito sobre Bitcoin de la universidad de Princeton. Igual os interesa, también habla de las "altcoins".

Coursera | Online Courses From Top Universities. Join for Free

Quizás sea demasiado técnico para el público en general (tiene una parte importante de desarrollo en Java).


----------



## Alxemi (24 Nov 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿ *Alxemi* Consideras plausible un rebote desde la zona de "por ejemplo" 30$, o solo esperas que se estabilice a estos precios para ir subiendo lentamente a largo plazo?
> 
> Por lo demás, el BTC ha dejado arrasado el mercado altcoin con esta última subida, veremos si ataca los últimos máximos y si definitivamente los rompe...de ser así, seguirá absorviendo capitalización del mercado alt.
> 
> Un saludo.



Rebote como el que está existiendo ya? xDD

Hay que tener la mente abierta con esta coin, puede que ya hayamos visto el suelo y se haya dejado atrás. Cuando un evento está definido en el tiempo (un halving, o al revés como este caso) El mercado tiende a anticiparlo y tal vez con zcash ya haya ocurrido. Lo que ocurra esta semana y la siguiente es clave. Por lo pronto, parte de la demanda contenida que estaba esperando el suelo parece claro que se ha cansado de esperar. Ya hay también mineros que han dejado de vender. De hecho, yo desde anoche ya no vendo lo que mino.


----------



## Alxemi (24 Nov 2016)

ostias paketazo que ha pasado con vcash? noti? momento de entrar?


----------



## paketazo (25 Nov 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> ostias paketazo que ha pasado con vcash? noti? momento de entrar?



parece que le han hackeado la cuenta de twitter al Dev y fudearon que había dejado el proyecto.

Menuda ostia le han dado en el precio...a mi incluido...esperemos se calme la cosa. El Dev ha reafirmado en el foro que sigue dentro y currando.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Nov 2016)

Consensus Bug en Ethereum.

[ANN] Update your geth client to 1.5.3. Consensus bug in geth v1.4.19 and v1.5.2 - Ethereum Blog : ethereum

Geth and Parity are out of consensus : ethereum

Fork it! :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Alxemi (25 Nov 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> parece que le han hackeado la cuenta de twitter al Dev y fudearon que había dejado el proyecto.
> 
> Menuda ostia le han dado en el precio...a mi incluido...esperemos se calme la cosa. El Dev ha reafirmado en el foro que sigue dentro y currando.



Bueno pues he aprovechado a entrar. Entrada especulata total, planeo salirme en cuanto recupere parte, no mantener, a ver si hay suerte, cruzamos los dedos,


----------



## Alxemi (25 Nov 2016)

A ver que si btc no tiene un weekend pump y nos da algo de aire podemos ponernos muy verdes, 
Etc sube al triple de velocidad que eth, ¿alguien sabe por qué? Ando muy desconectado de los dramas de eth\etc 
Vcash va por el buen camino. 
Nav y storj recuperan, a ver si es de verdad. 

Desde móvil

---------- Post added 25-nov-2016 at 20:17 ----------

Debe de haber sido esto Twitter

Desde móvil


----------



## tastas (25 Nov 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> A ver que si btc no tiene un weekend pump y nos da algo de aire podemos ponernos muy verdes,
> Etc sube al triple de velocidad que eth, ¿alguien sabe por qué? Ando muy desconectado de los dramas de eth\etc



Imagino que alguien estará juzgando que la idea de hacer un fork para rescatar a los inversores de The DAO y con ello abrir la caja de Pandora y que cada semana haya un Hard Fork, no era fue una buena idea y por tanto que ETC se merece algo más de atención.
Aunque claro, mientras en ETC no tengan claro qué política van a seguir en el futuro (hacer copypaste de ETH, lo cual sólo tiene sentido si ETH sigue siendo alguien, o empezar a desarrollar ETC por su cuenta) pues tampoco es que sea muy prometedor.


----------



## Alxemi (27 Nov 2016)

Muy triste al final el finde, sin nada de marcha :´(

paketazo leo esto de vcash:

Why did Vcash pRICE dROP nOV 2016? : Vcash

Tu que tienes contacto con el dev, ¿es cierto lo que dicen de cancelacion de desarrollo por falta de fondos?


----------



## BudSpencer (28 Nov 2016)

paketazo, ¿de qué va ZeroSlot?

ZeroSlot - High Speed Slot-less Gambling

Parece que es un negocio a parte del creador de Vcash.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (28 Nov 2016)

andyteleco dijo:


> Alguien más está teniendo enormes retrasos a la hora de acreditar los depósitos en Poloniex? Estoy esperando desde anoche, la transacción no aparece en mi cuenta a pesar de tener ya cientos de confirmaciones y los del soporte no se dan ninguna prisa en contestar...



Bueno ya han pasado 6 días, el problema del Mempool se ha resuelto, yo sigo sin tener acceso a mis SJCX y Poloniex sigue teniendo los depósitos deshabilitados. Ni una mención a cuándo lo van a resolver. 

Yo de vosotros andaría con ojito con Poloniex...


----------



## BudSpencer (28 Nov 2016)

andyteleco dijo:


> Bueno ya han pasado 6 días, el problema del Mempool se ha resuelto, yo sigo sin tener acceso a mis SJCX y Poloniex sigue teniendo los depósitos deshabilitados. Ni una mención a cuándo lo van a resolver.
> 
> Yo de vosotros andaría con ojito con Poloniex...



Coincidió con el Día de Acción de Gracias y en EE. UU. bastante gente anda de vacaciones. Me he encontrado con este problema en otras ocasiones, no en temas de criptomonedas pero sí en servicios proporcionados desde EE. UU.

Si el problema se alarga mucho habrá que empezar a preocuparse.


----------



## paketazo (28 Nov 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> paketazo, ¿de qué va ZeroSlot?
> 
> ZeroSlot - High Speed Slot-less Gambling
> 
> Parece que es un negocio a parte del creador de Vcash.



Es solo un programa basado en la tragaperras para que se pruebe la velocidad de envio/recepción de monendas Vcash.

Yo lo he probado, y he mandado las Vcash para apostar en 0,5 segúndos, y he recibido el premio (si ganas), en 0,25 segúndos.

Es una especie de escaparate para entender la velocidad de trabajo del sistema Vcash.

Por cierto, ya quien quiera puede bajar la nueva blockhain (zeroledger) que ocupa menos de 6 MB evidentemente con su billetera incluida...es el previo para su uso en moviles, y se sincroniza en menos de 2 minutos.

Un saludo.


----------



## paketazo (28 Nov 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Muy triste al final el finde, sin nada de marcha :´(
> 
> paketazo leo esto de vcash:
> 
> ...



Ni puto caso. Acaba de lanzar como ha mostrado Budspencer un nuevo desafío, ahora está pendiente de una decisión crucial:

1- Proponer quedarse con el 10% de la minería para el desarrollo y promoción (votan los mineros evidentemente), y de momento todos han apoyado la idea un 96% creo recordar...así el desarroyo irá más rápido, y se contratará un equipo de promoción y marketing.

2- Ir más lentos, y esperar que el precio suba de manera natural y autofinanciarse con su propia minería...el precio debería alcanzar una cota de 0,5$ creo recordar que se mencionó hace unas semanas para optar por esta opción.

Por cierto, la mayoría de Fud sobre esta moneda, viene de parte de Monero desde hace más de un año, pues los developers se la tienen jurada al de Vcash pues descubrió más de una docena de bugs en sus códigos, y ahora reman contra viento y marea para evitar que Vcash sea conocida o apoyada en foros, twitter etc.

Un saludo, yo sigo dentro a la espera de nuevos retos.


----------



## paketazo (30 Nov 2016)

Aun que sea parte implicada, ya que lo he apoyado aquí unas cuantas veces, el Dev de Vcash hoy ha borrado el foro oficial sin ninguna explicación, he intentado contactar ocn él...y otros compañeros, y no ha respondido a nadie.

Tanto trato de aportar lo positivo como lo negativo. 

Si me entero del motivo (si ha sido a propósito o por otro motivo), lo comentaré por aquí.

Por lo demás Monero sigue muy vivo, lleva un rebote impecable, y más ordenado que la última gran subida. (más consolidado)

Un saludo.


----------



## Alxemi (30 Nov 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Aun que sea parte implicada, ya que lo he apoyado aquí unas cuantas veces, el Dev de Vcash hoy ha borrado el foro oficial sin ninguna explicación, he intentado contactar ocn él...y otros compañeros, y no ha respondido a nadie.
> 
> Tanto trato de aportar lo positivo como lo negativo.
> 
> ...



Monero está muy vivo y zec va llegando al equilibrio, ahora mismo 66$, justo en el meridiano de la primera horquilla 50$\75$ que predije en su dia. Creo que aún puede bajar algo mas la semana que viene, para luego estabilizarse, a ver si acierto.

Cuando zec llegue a un suelo claro preveo pumps bastante locos.-.-. ahora mismo solo tienen zec los que han comprado a precios locos pero hay una demanda latente de gente que quiere entrar en suelo para largo plazo; el pump de hace unos dias creo que respondía a esa demanda contenida que vio que se le perdía el tren.. ahora se ha vuelto a relajar pero cuando el bloque alcance recompensa completa la semana que viene veremos si no hay nuevos saltos.

Yo por mi parte no voy a entrar en zec, pero si a guardar lo que voy minando, desde hace unos días ya no lo vendo,

De XVC me salí en el primer pump despues de comprar pero dejé algo metido por si las moscas que voy a mantener a ver que pasa. ¿Cual es el foro oficial borrado? el foro que creo oficial te manda a Vcash - The Bitcoin Forum que está vivo... no encuentro noticias en reddit no ahi, solo uno que dice que john connor se ha ido, ¿donde te informas tu?

Y ojo con eth que cuando los dramas de los miles de forks se superen puede tener un buen empujón, lleva ya un par de dias con una tendencia muy maja. De ETC no estoy muy al dia pero la cosa anda muy parada, con esa hay que tener paciencia, aunque tendrá sus pumps si salen notis, en fin


----------



## Sr.Mojón (1 Dic 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Y ojo con eth que cuando los dramas de los *miles de forks* se superen puede tener un buen empujón, lleva ya un par de dias con una tendencia muy maja.



¿Miles de forks? :XX: ¿Qué ha pasado ahora? No me he enterado. Al final va a ser verdad lo de "forkthereum"


----------



## Alxemi (1 Dic 2016)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Miles de forks? :XX: ¿Qué ha pasado ahora? No me he enterado. Al final va a ser verdad lo de "forkthereum"



Ni idea, no sigo la historia desde hace semanas, lo último es lo que comentaste tu aquí, 

Desde móvil


----------



## Sr.Mojón (1 Dic 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Ni idea, no sigo la historia desde hace semanas, lo último es lo que comentaste tu aquí,
> 
> Desde móvil



Ah, vale. Es que al leerte eso de los miles de forks de ethereum pensaba que habría vuelto a salir algún bug grave y que ya se había terminado de convertir en la criptomoneda de Schrödinger.


----------



## BudSpencer (1 Dic 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> De XVC me salí en el primer pump despues de comprar pero dejé algo metido por si las moscas que voy a mantener a ver que pasa. *¿Cual es el foro oficial borrado?* el foro que creo oficial te manda a Vcash - The Bitcoin Forum que está vivo... no encuentro noticias en reddit no ahi, solo uno que dice que john connor se ha ido, ¿donde te informas tu?



Está redireccionado a un dominio fuera de v.cash.

Parece que ha externalizado el foro, al menos eso se intuye por este hilo:

Roll Call - The Bitcoin Forum

Sí da la impresión de que se ha quitado el foro antiguo. En el siguiente hilo dicen que no se usaba casi el foro de bitcoin.com:

Main active forum is v.cash/forum - The Bitcoin Forum

Es extraño que borre un foro. Tiene pinta de migración que ha fallado y temporalmente redirige a otro foro para mantener el servicio.

paketazo, ¿la cuenta de Twitter del creador de XVC era esta?

Twitter / ?

Referencia a su posible perfil en Twitter:

John Connor (@john_a_connor) 's Twitter Profile &bull; TwiCopy

Es todo muy extraño pero no pinta bien.


----------



## paketazo (1 Dic 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Está redireccionado a un dominio fuera de v.cash.
> 
> Parece que ha externalizado el foro, al menos eso se intuye por este hilo:
> 
> ...



Si esa era la cuenta. Bud.

La verdad que no pinta bien, lo extraño es que la moneda estaba en una estapa de maduración muy buena, y va el Dev, en el mejor momento de precio y tecnología, y desaparece sin dejar rastro...

Es muy extraño. No puedo recomendar a nadie ahoramimso que invierta un céntavo aquí, mejor esperar y comprar con menos incertidumbre.

Si me entero de algo más lo comento. 

Un saludo.


----------



## BudSpencer (1 Dic 2016)

La verdad es que no tiene sentido que desaparezca. Desde el punto de vista propagandístico parece que estaba logrando ciertos aspectos destacables tecnológicamente.

La impresión que da es que ha optado por desconectar y la única razón que se me ocurre es que esté desmoralizado por la caída de la cotización después de tanta dedicación a la moneda. Otra teoría más descabellada: se ha dumpeado a sí mismo con el objetivo de rascar un dinerito :: Otra opción aún más rocambolesca: su prototipo de casino web con XVC ha acojonado al sector y ha recibido amenazas. De aquí puedo sacar el guión para una película 8:


----------



## paketazo (1 Dic 2016)

El tío sigue vivo, parece que ha revisado algunas partes del código hoy mismo, y ha dejado constancia de ello (es como cuando entras en un lugar público, queda tu IP o el rgistro de tu nick grabado)

Se ha especulado de todo, desde que le han comprado el código de zeroledger para los móviles, hasta que ha dumpeado la moneda él mismo para huir con los BTC o recomprar abajo...esto último lo dudo, pues pudo vender arriba al ser developer y tener la info privilegiada.

Yo sinceramente creo que está recapacitando y a la espera de tomar alguna decisión crucial (en plan aislamiento), sea como sea, he visto hoy compras a mercado de la moneda en zona entre 9K y 12K de muchos BTC.

Por otra parte había 321 nodos activos antes de irse el precio abajo y sigue habiendo practicamente los mismos, incluso en las listas de los más ricos, muchos han aumentado la posición un buen %...

Esto es lo de siempre incertidumbre y solo los de dentro saben si comprar o vender...imagina que el dev aparezca mañana con los billeteros para moviles que dijo ya tenía listos, los libera y la arma parda...

...bueno, veremos como sigue el siguiente cápitulo.

Un saludo, y precaución.


----------



## BudSpencer (1 Dic 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> El tío sigue vivo, parece que ha revisado algunas partes del código hoy mismo, y ha dejado constancia de ello (es como cuando entras en un lugar público, queda tu IP o el rgistro de tu nick grabado)



Sí, en GitHub un desarrollador ha mandado un "pull request" (propuesta de modificación) al repositorio con el código de Vcash y su creador lo ha aceptado.

GitHub - john-connor/vcash: A decentralized currency for the internet.







Hay que reconocer que este asunto se pone interesante por momentos.

¿Dónde te informas sobre la actualidad de XVC? He visto que tienen un canal de Slack. ¿Andas por ahí?


----------



## paketazo (1 Dic 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Sí, en GitHub un desarrollador ha mandado un "pull request" (propuesta de modificación) al repositorio con el código de Vcash y su creador lo ha aceptado.
> 
> GitHub - john-connor/vcash: A decentralized currency for the internet.
> 
> ...



Sí estoy dentro. La gente se está organizando para tomar el control, parece que ya hay 2 developers pata negra dispuestos a tomar el control si el developer principal no aparece.

El tipo del repositorio es otro developer (a menor escala), y quedó flipado cuando vió lo sucedido, pues no contaba con ello.

Por otra parte, me he fijado que el foro que se ha redireccionado, estaba dentro de un dominio/ formaba parte del mismo:

Vcash - Decentralized Money

Si el developer elimina la parte interactiva exclusivamente, ¿por qué deja la parte de las carteras, el código, explicaciones de uso etc.?

Podía haber eliminado absolutamente todo.

Por cierto, el día que desapareció demostró estar muy disgustado con el poyo recibido por parte d ela comuidad (y eso exactamente es lo que ha eliminado de la web)

Un saludo


----------



## BudSpencer (1 Dic 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Por otra parte, me he fijado que el foro que se ha redireccionado, estaba dentro de un dominio/ formaba parte del mismo:
> 
> Vcash - Decentralized Money
> 
> ...



Está claro que el desarrollador ha intentado cortar las vías para enviarle mensajes públicamente pero no matar su creación.

No me queda claro qué es lo que le disgustó.


----------



## BudSpencer (2 Dic 2016)

paketazo, ¿es mi impresión o alguien está intentando comprar Vcash en mínimos?


----------



## paketazo (2 Dic 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> paketazo, ¿es mi impresión o alguien está intentando comprar Vcash en mínimos?



Es dificil saberlo, he estado mirando los movimientos, y tanto puede ser una distribución ordenada como un intento de dump de alguna mano fuerte para recomprar abajo.

Todo depende del developer desaparecido...si resucita volamos, si no da señales de vida, goteo a la baja...el tiene el código original de zeroledger, sin eso, Vcash es una moneda más, y él lo sabe, pero si aparece de nuevo con el código, puede subir como la espuma.

La movida es si le ha ido a alguna mano fuerte ocn el código para que intenten comprar baratas las monedas...pero compañero...¿eso quién lo sabe?

Un saludo


----------



## Alxemi (3 Dic 2016)

Etc cierra su política monetaria y se separa aún más de eth "bitcoinizandose" 
Ethereum Classic Announces Updates and New Monetary Policy | ETHNews.com


Desde móvil


----------



## paketazo (3 Dic 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Etc cierra su política monetaria y se separa aún más de eth "bitcoinizandose"
> Ethereum Classic Announces Updates and New Monetary Policy | ETHNews.com
> 
> 
> Desde móvil



*Número final de monedas ~ 10 veces cantidad de BTC *

Esto presupone un aumento significativo de lo planeado en principio ¿no?...creo recordar que ahora había 80M o algo así.

Un saludo


----------



## BudSpencer (3 Dic 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Es dificil saberlo, he estado mirando los movimientos, y tanto puede ser una distribución ordenada como un intento de dump de alguna mano fuerte para recomprar abajo.



No veo que la distribución esté siendo ordenada. Se ven cosas raras. Hace breves minutos la cotización ha superado el nivel 0,00009100 y no había casi XVC a la venta hasta 0,000010000. En poco más de 1 minuto han aparecido de golpe 3 BTC para venta en 0,00009500 y 1 BTC en 0,00009499 :: Es demasiado extraño. El hecho de que aparezcan esas ventas de manera repentina cuando la cotización va al alza... no huele bien.

En cualquier caso son sólo impresiones. Tendría que monitorizar con un programa las órdenes de compra/venta para verificar si hay un patrón.

Reconozco que está siendo muy intrigante lo que está pasando con Vcash. De hecho para salir de dudas hoy a la tarde voy a mirar la API de Poloniex y ver cómo puedo registrar todas las órdenes de compra/venta.


----------



## paketazo (3 Dic 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> No veo que la distribución esté siendo ordenada. Se ven cosas raras. Hace breves minutos la cotización ha superado el nivel 0,00009100 y no había casi XVC a la venta hasta 0,000010000. En poco más 1 minuto han aparecido de golpe 3 BTC para venta en 0,00009500 y 1 BTC en 0,00009499 :: Es demasiado extraño. El hecho de que aparezcan esas ventas de manera repentina cuando la cotización va al alza... no huele bien.
> 
> En cualquier caso son sólo impresiones. Tendría que monitorizar con un programa las órdenes de compra/venta para verificar si hay un patrón.
> 
> Reconozco que está siendo muy intrigante lo que está pasando con Vcash. De hecho para salir de dudas hoy a la tarde voy a mirar la API de Poloniex y ver cómo puedo registrar todas las órdenes de compra/venta.



Si descubres algo interesante haznoslo saber. 

Yo estoy hablando con uno de los developers, y la verdad que están muy intrigados. El proyecto estaba en una etapa de maduración muy buena, y no se explican como ha desaparecido el dev.

Se habla de amenazas, coacción, ofertas de 3as partes...pero todo me suena absurdo, pues el developer tenía buen puñado de monedas, que podía vender muy arriba si hacía bien las cosas. Por mucho que haya vendido enmáximos, no deja de ser una minucia de lo que podía haber sacado.

Ahora mismo y con el float que posee, es una de las monedas más depreciadas, siempre y cuando se aclare algo de su futuro.


Un saludo.


----------



## BudSpencer (3 Dic 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Si descubres algo interesante haznoslo saber.
> 
> Se habla de amenazas, coacción, ofertas de 3as partes...pero todo me suena absurdo, pues el developer tenía buen puñado de monedas, que podía vender muy arriba si hacía bien las cosas. Por mucho que haya vendido enmáximos, no deja de ser una minucia de lo que podía haber sacado.



Ya me he puesto con ello. Acabo de mirar el protocolo WAMP que utiliza Polo (Unified Application Routing - Why WAMP?) y en breve paso a probar librerías para gestionar la comunicación. Por ahora se ve todo muy sencillo, yo creo que hoy mismo tendré ya una pequeña aplicación que registre todas las operaciones sobre Vcash (o cualquier moneda en Polo).

Personalmente cada vez creo más que ha sido el propio desarrollador el que ha "dumpeado" su moneda con el objetivo de sacar dinero y protegerse un poco. Me da la impresión de que hay un núcleo duro de inversores con tu perfil que andaban insinuando que igual vendían. Al ver este panorama de posible "dumpeo" decidió ser él mismo quien "dumpeara" para llevarse el beneficio.

Yo creo que el desarrollador estará de vuelta en un plazo relativamente corto.


----------



## Alxemi (3 Dic 2016)

Vcash es ahora mismo una de las coins con más riesgo y más capacidad de recompensa... Yo estoy fuera 100% pero no descarto volver a entrar. Tendría que bajar aún más y darse una situación muy clara. Espero impaciente esos análisis de budspencer

Desde móvil


----------



## paketazo (3 Dic 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Vcash es ahora mismo una de las coins con más riesgo y más capacidad de recompensa... Yo estoy fuera 100% pero no descarto volver a entrar. Tendría que bajar aún más y darse una situación muy clara. Espero impaciente esos análisis de budspencer
> 
> Desde móvil



Cierto, es una puñetera bomba. Pura especulación.

Como dije no recomiendo a nadie meter aquí algo que no esté dispuesto a perder ahoramismo. 

Está claro también, que es posible que los 3 nuevos developers sean un relevo decente para la moneda.

Por otra parte, parece que los supernodos, (10K monedas cada uno) han aumentado desde la gran bajada...esto quiere decir que sus poseedores no solo no se han deshecho de ellos vendiendo las monedas, si no que los han incrementado.

Si averiguo algo más lo comento.


----------



## paketazo (5 Dic 2016)

Culebron Vcash...han identificado al developer que pretendia ser anónimo 100%, este ha considerado un ultraje ser identificado y puesto en evidencia por delitos cometidos en el pasado (conducir ebrio, información privilegiada...) ha borrado todo lo que tenía poder de borrar relaccionado con Vcash. Incluso Zero Slot recientmente liberado, además ha eliminado partes vitales del código y ha atacado a la propia red que ha creado inutilizando algún nodo (todos se preguntan como lo ha logrado)

Conclusión, este developer se ha vuelto majareta como una puta cabra.

A mi me ha bailado un lote de plusvalías de otras alcoins ganados especulando (he salvado lo que he podido vendiendo a 12K), estaba tranquilo por que no era dinero de ahorros ni nada, pero jode ver como te lo bailan de todos modos.

Ha habido gente que a dia de hoy mantiene latentes minusvaluias de 60K $...tomad nota y no metais en esto nada que hayais sudado en demasía o que no esteis dispuestos a perder.

Por cierto uno de los developers que salto del barco estos días tras ver el percal, me ha comentado que ahora mismo la moneda ocn mayor potencial que él conoce es NAV, creo que alguno de vosotros la ha trasteado, si sabeis algo al respecto ya lo comentareis.

Un saludo y mucha suerte a todos.


----------



## BudSpencer (6 Dic 2016)

¿Quién era el "developer"? Si lo han identificado está claro que ya no vuelve.

En cuanto al borrado de código no debería tener mayor importancia. Hay gente que tiene el código "forkeado" en sus cuentas se GitHub. Yo mismo me descargué el repositorio de Vcash hace varios días.


----------



## Alxemi (6 Dic 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> ¿Quién era el "developer"? Si lo han identificado está claro que ya no vuelve.
> 
> En cuanto al borrado de código no debería tener mayor importancia. Hay gente que tiene el código "forkeado" en sus cuentas se GitHub. Yo mismo me descargué el repositorio de Vcash hace varios días.



Pero no había "no se que" que solo tenía o controlaba el? 

Desde móvil


----------



## BudSpencer (6 Dic 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Pero no había "no se que" que solo tenía o controlaba el?
> 
> Desde móvil



Me suena que paketazo comentó que cierto código todavía no había sido liberado. Creo que se refería a ZeroSlot, un sistema orientado a los pagos en casinos "online".

La verdad que no tiene ningún sentido nada de lo que ha hecho el desarrollador original. Las últimas opciones de racionalidad han terminado por desaparecer.


----------



## paketazo (6 Dic 2016)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Me suena que paketazo comentó que cierto código todavía no había sido liberado. Creo que se refería a ZeroSlot, un sistema orientado a los pagos en casinos "online".
> 
> La verdad que no tiene ningún sentido nada de lo que ha hecho el desarrollador original. Las últimas opciones de racionalidad han terminado por desaparecer.



Parece que hay 3 developers que se han implicado en el tema tienen los repositorios y van a reorientar la moneda sin el viejo developer.

Lo que se ha llevado el "cabrón" del otro es el codido zeroledger que es la base para las billeteras moviles...aun así, parece quen o se lo ha llevado todo, que hay partes que han sido rescatadas antes de que las borrase.

Zeroslot como dice Bud es lo de los casinos, se lo ha cargado, pero parece que es recuperable en otro formato de manera sencilla.

He recomprado algo abajo, pero poca cosa, a la espera de ver que sucede con todo esto.

NAV antes la comento, antes salta, a ver si me pongo al día de esta moneda, está sonando en muchos lugares.

Buen día a todos.


----------



## Alxemi (6 Dic 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Parece que hay 3 developers que se han implicado en el tema tienen los repositorios y van a reorientar la moneda sin el viejo developer.
> 
> Lo que se ha llevado el "cabrón" del otro es el codido zeroledger que es la base para las billeteras moviles...aun así, parece quen o se lo ha llevado todo, que hay partes que han sido rescatadas antes de que las borrase.
> 
> ...



Momento de re-entrar entonces, gracias por la info.

Lo que no tengo claro es que haré esta vez, si salirme pronto en cuanto tenga un verde majo o esperar a medio plazo.

Si todo este drama viene causado por la falta de dev y hay dev, es de esperar que se vaya resolviendo lentamente según vayan dando muestras de solvencia (si la dan). A fin de cuentas la tecnología sigue ahí. Lo perdido no parece gran cosa.

Yo en NAV estoy desde verano entrando a 35 con alguno mas de por aquí. Ha sido bastante montaña rusa. La mantengo como apuesta a largo plazo.


----------



## paketazo (6 Dic 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Momento de re-entrar entonces, gracias por la info.
> 
> Lo que no tengo claro es que haré esta vez, si salirme pronto en cuanto tenga un verde majo o esperar a medio plazo.
> 
> ...




No sé que he leído que se puede o podrá comprar NAV con tarjeta de crédito y pay pal.

Por otra parte tienen una conferencia en unos días referente a la descentralización o algo así.

Lo que no encuentro es el float total no los 60M que hay ahora, si no el float a largo plazo.

Vcash tiene dev de nuevo, uno de ellos ya es pionero y conoce la moneda muy bien. xCore, tiene bastantes aportes desde los inicios. Se retiró por inconformidades con el "loco" del creador.

Yo he entrado con poca cosa, presupongo que habrá mucho pum&dump estos días, pues muchos especuladores han pillado abajo, y a la mínimo soltarán.

Iremos viendo, mantengo esa pequeña posición, pero según valore lo que lea, veré si aumento o "take the money & run"


----------



## Alxemi (7 Dic 2016)

todo verde de nuevo,

Me jode decirlo pero parecería que las crisis o recuperaciones de ETH mueven el mercado de alguna manera. Algo parecido ocurría con BTC y el resto de alts al principio, que le seguían como pollitos a la gallina-.

Zcash ya recompensa bloque completo, 50$ en la primera semana de diciembre, tuve buen ojo con esa predicción. :

NAV pinta que se va a máximos, y vcash veremos, desde luego mas bajo no debería ir a no ser que pase algo extrañisimo, que en este mundo todo es posible...


----------



## paketazo (7 Dic 2016)

Creo que ahora mismo ambas Vcash y NAV tiene un potencial de revalorización muy bueno.

La primera (Vcash) por que se han calmado las aguas y todo va volviendo a la normalidad, con lo que la sobreventa brutal se corregirá en cualquier momento, y los que vendieron, querrán entrar de nuevo.

La segúnda (NAV) por que se acerca la fecha de es conferencia, y cada día libera nuevas noticias, parece que hay un equipo de developers bastante serio e implicado.

ETH ciertamente ha pegado un buen rebote, ahora hay que ver si consolida al alza o comienza un nuevo goteo.

Veremos a ver.


----------



## paketazo (8 Dic 2016)

He sacado un X2 en Vcash, me quedo a costo 0 con la mitad a ver que pasa.

Estoy empezando a mirar RAD, me da la impresión que están acumulando (bajo float, y muy dificil comprar abajo...goteo a la baja sin volumen)

NAV se mantiene de momento arriba y con volumen, lo de comprar con credit card y paypal es novedoso, y a parte la conferencia promete darle bombo al asunto, además he leido algo sobre inversores chinos en bitcointalk.

Un saludo


----------



## Alxemi (8 Dic 2016)

2x ya? Si que compraste en mínimos, 
Yo mantengo, creo que le queda bastante. 
NAV la guardo a largo plazo o hasta que tenga un mega pump tipo monero... 

Desde móvil


----------



## paketazo (8 Dic 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> 2x ya? Si que compraste en mínimos,
> Yo mantengo, creo que le queda bastante.
> NAV la guardo a largo plazo o hasta que tenga un mega pump tipo monero...
> 
> Desde móvil



La verdad que sí compré abajo. Le metí 3 ordenes que me dieron una media de 5K, y solte a una media de 9,5K...no fue realmente un 100% pero casi.

Me quedo con un puñado...creo que le queda subida ciertamente, no obstante creo que estará con mucho vaivén, y por si las moscas quiero tener munición cargada.

NAV he contactado con un tenedor de 3M de monedas que me va a contar algunas cosas (habla castellano), a ver si le saco algo de información interesante, pero por lo que me ha dejado caer, es muy posible que suceda algo del estilo Monero o ETH, pues hay posibilidad de entrada de manos fuertes en el proyecto.

No lo tomeís al pie de la letra, pues es solo especulación, si logro algo más claro al respecto, os lo comentaré por aquí.

Un saludo.

*Edito y añado esto:*

https://cointelegraph.es/news/cafe y nav/es


----------



## michinato (9 Dic 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> La verdad que sí compré abajo. Le metí 3 ordenes que me dieron una media de 5K, y solte a una media de 9,5K...no fue realmente un 100% pero casi.
> 
> Me quedo con un puñado...creo que le queda subida ciertamente, no obstante creo que estará con mucho vaivén, y por si las moscas quiero tener munición cargada.
> 
> ...



El nivel del articulo sigue la linea de otros de Daniela Caro. 

Quiere hablar con un desarrollador para luego no enterarse de nada y hacer una mierda de articulo.


----------



## Polo_00 (9 Dic 2016)

Buenas,

Que página o exchange recomiendas para comprar NAV por PayPal o tarjeta, y que Wallet es el más fiable? 

Muchas gracias.

EDITO: La pregunta iba para ti "PAKETAZO". Gracias, un saludo.


----------



## paketazo (9 Dic 2016)

michinato dijo:


> El nivel del articulo sigue la linea de otros de Daniela Caro.
> 
> Quiere hablar con un desarrollador para luego no enterarse de nada y hacer una mierda de articulo.



Coincido en que el artículo no sirve más que pare saber que existe una moneda denominada NavCoin. Si sus analisis periodísticos y entrevistas están a ese nivel, la verdad que casi es mejor que no haga nada.


Yo estoy trasteando los wallets en windows y android para ver su calidad y sobre todo velocidad de transacciones. De momento la velocidad es buena, de windows a android es instantanea (entre 0 y 5 segúndos), de Poloniex a windows tarda entre 1 minuto y 4 minutos.

El stacking es por lo que he leido entre un 4%-5% anual (2 horas de maduración) (billetera abierta 24h/365d)

La moneda no pinta nada mal por cualidades, otra cosa es la masa de adopción, que ahí, ya sabemos todos como acaban las cosas.

*Polo_05* para comprar via credit card o pay pal has de acceder a esta web:

Coin Bundles

Has de tener evidentemente una dirección de envío (billetera instalada en movil u ordenador...)

yo no lo he probado, supongo que es solo una opción pensando en un futuro y si la moneda consolida, ya que ahora mismo el tomate se corta en Poloniex y Bittrex...eso sí, mucho ojo con la volatilidad...tanto puede romper 8K en unas horas como rajarse e ir a buscar 4K...

Un saludo


----------



## Polo_00 (9 Dic 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Coincido en que el artículo no sirve más que pare saber que existe una moneda denominada NavCoin. Si sus analisis periodísticos y entrevistas están a ese nivel, la verdad que casi es mejor que no haga nada.
> 
> 
> Yo estoy trasteando los wallets en windows y android para ver su calidad y sobre todo velocidad de transacciones. De momento la velocidad es buena, de windows a android es instantanea (entre 0 y 5 segúndos), de Poloniex a windows tarda entre 1 minuto y 4 minutos.
> ...




Muchas gracias, Un saludo.


----------



## Alxemi (9 Dic 2016)

Storj acaba de anunciar que publicarán su segundo white paper el 15 de diciembre. 

Desde móvil


----------



## paketazo (10 Dic 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Storj acaba de anunciar que publicarán su segundo white paper el 15 de diciembre.
> 
> Desde móvil



¿Alguno sabe de que puede ir el asunto?

Un saludo


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (10 Dic 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿Alguno sabe de que puede ir el asunto?
> 
> Un saludo



Creo que básicamente será una actualización del primer whitepaper, con todo lo que han aprendido gracias a la experiencia de estos dos años: logros, errores cometidos, planes de futuro, etc.

La verdad es que el proyecto cada día promete más, el market Cap sigue estando muy bajo comparado con otros que no han recorrido ni la mitad de camino y los devs dan la impresión de que de lo están tomando muy en serio.


----------



## Alxemi (10 Dic 2016)

andyteleco dijo:


> Creo que básicamente será una actualización del primer whitepaper, con todo lo que han aprendido gracias a la experiencia de estos dos años: logros, errores cometidos, planes de futuro, etc.
> 
> La verdad es que el proyecto cada día promete más, el market Cap sigue estando muy bajo comparado con otros que no han recorrido ni la mitad de camino y los devs dan la impresión de que de lo están tomando muy en serio.



Si, es básicamente eso, 
Por cierto paketazo, vaya tradeo maestro te has marcado con Vcash, ¿piensas recomprar? 

Desde móvil


----------



## paketazo (10 Dic 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Si, es básicamente eso,
> Por cierto paketazo, vaya tradeo maestro te has marcado con Vcash, ¿piensas recomprar?
> 
> Desde móvil



Tengo en Vcash varias ordenes a una media final de 5.8K

Con NAV pillé a 4.5K y solté algo a 7K, pero mantengo un puñado.

Tengo RAD, muy pocas pues no sueltan ni pa dios, intento juntar 2 BTC sobre 35K pero creo que ya puedo esperar.

Un saludo y buen fin de semana


----------



## paketazo (10 Dic 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Tengo en Vcash varias ordenes a una media final de 5.8K
> 
> Con NAV pillé a 4.5K y solté algo a 7K, pero mantengo un puñado.
> 
> ...



Anulo las compras en Vcash...parece que hay un problema de biburcación de la blockchain por un ataque del antiguo Dev, y los incentivos van a una cadena diferente de la original.

Es posible una desbandada en los nodos de incentivo si esto se confirma definitivamente (el sell side en Polo ha pasado de 1,5M a 2M)...prefiero mantenerme a la espera a ver que sucede con esto.


----------



## Alxemi (10 Dic 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> Anulo las compras en Vcash...parece que hay un problema de biburcación de la blockchain por un ataque del antiguo Dev, y los incentivos van a una cadena diferente de la original.
> 
> Es posible una desbandada en los nodos de incentivo si esto se confirma definitivamente (el sell side en Polo ha pasado de 1,5M a 2M)...prefiero mantenerme a la espera a ver que sucede con esto.



Vaya, no estoy operativo para corregir posiciones, una pena, 
Caray con el dev de marras... Tiene mal perder... 
Pero bueno al menos sube etc jeje

Desde móvil


----------



## Alxemi (12 Dic 2016)

Al final mantuve posiciones, vi que la bajada no fue para tanto y continue la apuesta, contento porque no he dejado de estar en verde, ¿que ha pasado? ¿se acabo el drama? actualizanos :o)


----------



## paketazo (12 Dic 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Al final mantuve posiciones, vi que la bajada no fue para tanto y continue la apuesta, contento porque no he dejado de estar en verde, ¿que ha pasado? ¿se acabo el drama? actualizanos :o)



Uno del slack que ha comprado a primera hora 15BTC. Dice que se va a 30K, pero en cuanto ha parado de cmprar ha regresado el goteo.

Parece que la zona de soporte puede ser 6K, todo entre ese precio y 9K de momento podría ser caballo ganador cara 2017.

Por cierto conferencia de NAV el miercoles, la están pumpeando bastante, pensaba que se vendría abajo por las posiciones en polo, y sin embargo ha mantenido firme el precio:

NAV Coin to organize conference in Auckland - EconoTimes

Un saludo y mucha suerte.


----------



## Alxemi (14 Dic 2016)

Atención que ETC ha roto con fuerza la relación que ha venido llevando con ETH durante bastante tiempo. Ha pasado de un 10% a un 14% en cuanto a porcentaje de precio y hash "mangado" a ETH y la tendencia es alcista,


----------



## paketazo (14 Dic 2016)

sigo trasteando con NAV, el stacking es de lo más sencillo que he visto por ahora. Basta con trasferir los fondos a una wallet y dejarla abierta en modo stacking, tras 2 horas empiezas a recibir monedas. 

Me han comentado que cualquier ordenador vale para dicho fín, pues no cuenta la potencia de la máquina, si no el número de monedas en el billetero (5%/año)

Lo he tenido abierto 24 horas, y efectivamente no tiene la menor complicación.

Se espera que en el próximo año se pueda hacer stacking con el movil...esto sería la pera, pero llevo escuchando esta historia con varias alts durante más de dos años, y de momento a comer cemento.

Por otra parte hoy ha sido la conferencia, parece que ha tenido audiencia, que es en lo que mas me he fijado (600 personas online), por lo demás, solo han confirmado plan de ruta, y ampliar exchangers, incluso alguno con cambio directo a $ en ambos sentidos.

Técnicamente, parece que podría ir a la zona de 5500, lo que sucede es que he mirado la "rich list", y ni dios mueve las monedas para la venta a los exhangers, hay un 33% del total ahora mismo en cold wallet para obtener rendimientos, y si sube el precio, esos rendimientos aumentarán, así que tengo dudas si una subida en el precio provocará un incremento del sell side o todo lo contrario.

En cuanto a Vcash, sigue dando palos de ciego. El equipo de desarrollo está intentando descifrar el código del anterior developer, pues el tio era muy bueno en lo suyo, y su nivel muy alto, y no vale cualquiera para ponerse al día.

Algunos todavía esperan que reaparezca de nuevo con las billeteras para móviles abjo el brazo el día de navidad, que se cumplirian 40 dias de su "exilio"...por cierto, las iniciales del developer desaparecido son J.C. por eso lo de los 40 días.

Un saludo y buenas cnoches a todos.


----------



## Alxemi (14 Dic 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> sigo trasteando con NAV, el stacking es de lo más sencillo que he visto por ahora. Basta con trasferir los fondos a una wallet y dejarla abierta en modo stacking, tras 2 horas empiezas a recibir monedas.
> 
> Me han comentado que cualquier ordenador vale para dicho fín, pues no cuenta la potencia de la máquina, si no el número de monedas en el billetero (5%/año)
> 
> ...



Entiendo entonces que el stacking es incompatible con el cold storage, no? 
Tengo un buen fajo de Nav, pero no me molaría mucho tenerlas en un monedero en vivo 

Desde móvil


----------



## paketazo (14 Dic 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Entiendo entonces que el stacking es incompatible con el cold storage, no?
> Tengo un buen fajo de Nav, pero no me molaría mucho tenerlas en un monedero en vivo
> 
> Desde móvil



has de bajarte la billetera con la blockchain actualizada, y abrirla, encriptarla por seguridad, y desencriptarla unicamente con para función stacking.

he intentado mandar monedas con esta función activada, y es imposible, te pide la clave de desencriptado.

Por cierto, para hacer copia de seguridad es lo de siempre (hablo de windows)

%appdata% en el buscador de windows, te abre la carpeta dónde esta el archivo, hacer copia del wallet.dat en un pendrive por ejemplo, y aun que arda el ordenador con ese archivo recuperas todo.

Yo hago copia de toda la carpeta completa, así si se carga el disco duro, ya tengo la blockchain actualizada hasta el dia de la copia.

Yo siendo tú, pillo un pc viejo que consuma poco, o te compras un mini PC de estos de 100€ que van con adaptador de 12V, le meto la billetra, lo pongo a stacking, y me olvido de las NAV por un tiempo.

Yo ando por unas 150K, y estoy pensando en hacer lo del mini PC, que consume como una bombilla o menos, y a estos precios le saco sobre 1€/día...pero si sube de precio pues ... eso.

Un saludo.


----------



## Alxemi (14 Dic 2016)

paketazo dijo:


> has de bajarte la billetera con la blockchain actualizada, y abrirla, encriptarla por seguridad, y desencriptarla unicamente con para función stacking.
> 
> he intentado mandar monedas con esta función activada, y es imposible, te pide la clave de desencriptado.
> 
> ...



Pues voy a ver si me pongo con ello, te cuento  

Desde móvil


----------



## Alxemi (15 Dic 2016)

Pump de storj con el release del white paper v2

Desde móvil


----------



## paketazo (15 Dic 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> Pump de storj con el release del white paper v2
> 
> Desde móvil



No es una moneda que siga, sé un poco que va de almacenamiento masivo en redes descentralizadas, pero tengo una duda:

Veo que mirando el float tenemos 50M, sin embargo el float total es de 500M a largo plazo...no sé el ritmo de producción de monedas, pero si es alto, le va a costar un huevo romper máximos sin una adopción muy masiva.

Un saludo.


----------



## Alxemi (22 Dic 2016)

Muy interesante la evolución de las alts en estos momentos de rally de BTC, puedo opinar sobre las que sigo mas al día por tener en cartera:

Hablando siempre frente al $ y en las últimas 24h, las mas desinfladas son las mas volátiles como es razonable, NAV (-18%) y FCT (-19%) resultan muy castigadas, la gente ha obtenido ganancias rápidas y las meten en BTC echando leches para no perder el tren.

Otras que habían subido como ETC (-6%) y SJCX (-4,39%) pierden pero pierden poco para lo que suele ser esto., ETC por ejemplo me ha sorprendido, pensé que iba a perder todo lo subido los últimos días (entre un 30% y un 40%) y se está manteniendo con relativa fuerza, incluso ha tenido compras a lo largo de la mañana, creo que esta coin está formando un suelo bastante majo y el alojarse de fuertes volatilidades suele reforzar la moneda a medio plazo.

Las mas fuertes, XMR, casi lateral frente al $ (-0,61%) y la sorpresa, o no tanto porque ya había pasado antes, ZEC, (+14,52% frente al $, 8,48% frente al BTC!)

Hay que entender el momento de ZEC, ¿quien tiene ZEC? Los que hayan minado y no vendido (poquísimos hasta hace bien poco) y los que han comprado a precios absurdos. La demanda "inteligente" tiene el dinero caliente y está esperando el suelo. Y esa demanda es muy grande. Creo que esa es la demanda que se despierta en los rallys de BTC y se pone a comprar; es la parte de mercado que ve ZEC como verdadero rival de BTC y no como una mera coin especulativa.

XVC mal (-16,76%) aquí HIMBOKO a paketazo para que nos cuente las news... paketazo, where is my money?? que pasa con vcash?? se aclaran de una vez o se han pirado todos??

Veremos que sucede cuando BTC se calme, (lo cual puede ocurrir en cualquier momento o tardar semanas y tener nueva burbujón), históricamente la pasta ha vuelto... pero no a todas partes.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (22 Dic 2016)

Te has dejado MAID, menudo rebote en los últimos días


----------



## Alxemi (22 Dic 2016)

andyteleco dijo:


> Te has dejado MAID, menudo rebote en los últimos días



¿Que rebote? La veo como siempre, eso si, mucho volumen.

MAID tiende a tener buenos pumps pero le cuesta mantener valor; es un proyecto muy polémico y discutido, yo tenia de la IPO y me salí a 20K ese verano.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (22 Dic 2016)

Alxemi dijo:


> ¿Que rebote? La veo como siempre, eso si, mucho volumen.
> 
> MAID tiende a tener buenos pumps pero le cuesta mantener valor; es un proyecto muy polémico y discutido, yo tenia de la IPO y me salí a 20K ese verano.









Aproximadamente +50% desde el 6 de diciembre. 

Polémico es, desde lugo, pero si despega (y te puedo asegurar que están trabajando en ello) el potencial es inmenso. Un _all or nothing_ en toda regla .


----------



## paketazo (22 Dic 2016)

Vcash está tocada, y en plena transición de developers, acusa fuertemente la crisis de identidad por la que está psando.

¿sobrevivirá?

Realmente no lo sé, es un proyecto decente, pero sin las wallets time 0 y blockchain integra para móviles, es un proyecto más.

Sigo al tanto con algunas a costo 0 por lo que pueda pasar, pero ahora mismo más bastos que oros.

NAV, la han pumpeado a basede bien y viendo de dónde viene por cojones tenía que caer. No la veo por debajo de 3300 sat, no obstante aquí cuando se tuerce algo, tonto el último.

Estoy dentro de RAD a una media de 37500, la he puesto a stackin, al 18%, y con las monedas que tengo hago una media de 3,80$/día...veremos si con semejante recompensa el precio aguanta...su halving es en 30 días y reduce al 9% la recompensa, y en 6 meses al 6%...

Ando ojeando de reojo CLAM, solo por la gráfica, me tiene muy buena pinta, o estalla arriba o se jode definitivamente...a ver que decido.

Un saludo y felices fiestas.


----------



## Alxemi (23 Dic 2016)

Impresionante ZEC y XMR continúan subiendo frente al $ mas rápido que btc, ultimas 24h:

BTC +6,45%
XMR +11.0%
ZEC +40,47%

Un rally de BTC como el actual es la prueba de fuego perfecta para el universo ALT, porque evidencia con rapidez donde está el capital mas especulativo, que huye con rapidez para volver al BTC. Que XMR y ZEC se estén comportando así creo que las convierte en coins que hay que tener a largo. Si algo se torciera en BTC, algo muy poco probable pero a fin de cuentas posible, a la hora de buscar alternativas (si es que algo sobrevive en el universo ALT y no se va todo a la mierda), en mi opinión XMR y ZEC son ahora mismo las mejores candidatas.

Habrá que ver que pasa cuando lleguen las correcciones, que pueden llegar mañana o dentro de quince días desde 6K, será un dato mas a tener en cuenta en esta nueva dinámica de mercado.

De XMR voy servido pero de ZEC no (bueno tengo 2 jeje), y no tengo claro como ni cuando entrar. Me da la sensación de que el suelo se ha perdido ya. Seguiré esperando y si mi análisis no cambia haré un cashout de un % de todas mis alts que entrará en ZEC, lo malo es que es un coñazo porque lo tengo todo en frio...

Mas cosas interesantes: ETC parece inevitable que pierda toda la subida de los últimos días, y es una pena. Pero ojo al dato que está bajando mas lentamente que ETH y ese es un dato importante. Cuando lleguen las recuperaciones 

De VCASH me he guardado un pequeño alijo, creo que remontará, pero tardará meses. Y desde luego este rally no le viene nada bien.


----------



## paketazo (2 Ene 2017)

BTC en 2 meses de 730$ a 1017$

ETC 0,8$ a 1,40$

ETH 11$ a 8$

Monero 6,5$ a 14,3$

Litecoin 3,90$ a 4,50$

Solo por poner las más conocidas y con mayor volumen.

Se puede ver claramente que el antiguo patrón de sube BTC hunde todo lo demás se ha temrinado en algunos casos.

Parece que junto con BTC el ganador indiscutible es Monero y ETC se hace un huecco. La adopción masiva en Monero, la nueva GUI, y su absoluta privacidad le hacen ganar adeptos.

¿podría ser una buena opción de futuro para acompañar a BTC a largo plazo?

¿quién sabe?, lo que sí parece interesante es al menos poseer un puñado y dejarlo olvidado, BTC en 2013 estaba sobre los 13$, más o menos como Monero ahora...si pillamos 100 nos dejamos 1400€, o incluso 50 Moneros nos salen en 700€...si sale bien y se adopta, quizá en 4 años pueda darnos alegrias, y dudo que por muy mal que le salga, lo perdamos todo.

Un saludo y buen año a todos.


----------



## michinato (2 Ene 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> BTC en 2 meses de 730$ a 1017$
> 
> ETC 0,8$ a 1,40$
> 
> ...




Yo confío bastante en el futuro de *Monero*. La veo dentro de poco superando los 20$ y metiéndose 3ª en el ranking de capitalización (superando a *Litecoin *y *Ripple*).

Y es que si algo se ha visto en los últimos meses es el riesgo que tienen las implementaciones complicadas de blockchains (*Ethereum*) y que si para algo está sirviendo a la perfección es para aplicaciones monetarias.


En este sentido *Monero *es bastante buena, ya que es del estilo de *Bitcoin*, pero con mucho más anonimato. Por contra, tiene que su adopción no es tan fuerte y la potencia de cálculo de sus mineros está órdenes por debajo de *Bitcoin*, lo que la hace más vulnerable. 

Otra cosa que la diferencia bastante de *Bitcoin* es que ahora mismo sus principales pools de minado están bastante alejados de China. Esto mete unos factores de riesgo y quita otros (da la impresión de que en occidente hay más ganas por legislar/prohibir que en China, pero a saber).



Respecto a si es buen momento para invertir en *Monero *o no, eso ya lo tiene que decidir cada uno. Por ejemplo, yo para entrar tuve que transformar *Bitcoins* en *XMR*... 

¿Voy ganando? Si, pero iría ganando más si me hubiera quedado con los *Bitcoins* (al menos así era hace un par de días).

En cualquier caso, no me arrepiento, veo *Monero *con un potencial enorme y como una manera de diversificar.



Ojo, a pesar de lo que he comentado anteriormente, también veo mucho potencial en *ETH*, lo único, que va a costar muchísimo más pulirlo y dejarlo estable. Los de la Ethereum Foundation la cagaron con lo del fork del DAO y también han cometido errores técnicos en algunas implementaciones, pero la capacidad para resolver técnicamente cada problema que les va saliendo en poco tiempo, es increíble. Creo que son unos auténticos cracks y eso es lo que más valoro en este momento. 

*ETC *no hace forks, vale, pero si se hubiera encontrado con los ataques que ha tenido *ETH *me queda la duda de como de rápido y eficientemente habría respondido. Ahora mismo la veo más especulativa, pero en cualquier caso, tampoco vendo.


Para resumir saco mi bola de cristal: *BTC *y *XMR *seguirán to da moon. Cuando corrijan creo que *BTC *sufrirá más que *XMR*. *ETH *tardará más en despegar, inversión a largo plazo. 

Todo lo que llevo voy largo, solo compro, no vendo nada.


----------



## paketazo (2 Ene 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Yo confío bastante en el futuro de *Monero*. La veo dentro de poco superando los 20$ y metiéndose 3ª en el ranking de capitalización (superando a *Litecoin *y *Ripple*).
> 
> Y es que si algo se ha visto en los últimos meses es el riesgo que tienen las implementaciones complicadas de blockchains (*Ethereum*) y que si para algo está sirviendo a la perfección es para aplicaciones monetarias.
> 
> ...



Gran comentario. 

Hoy por hoy, quién esté invertido en BTC podría diversificar un % hacia Monero. Ahora mismo en $ está a un 6% de máximos históricos, por lo tanto o los rompe y vuela hasta sabe dios ´dónde, o se le atraganta.

Yo hace algún tiempo que entré, Alxemi fue el artífice de que comprase, pues no estaba muy metio en tema...si se pone al precio de BTC hoy algún día, Alxemi tiene barra libre dónde él decida.

En cuanto a ETH hace poco leía un cmetario técnico cuya proyección en BTC la mandaba a 0.005, de momento no anda lejos, pero claro, aquí cada gallo canta a su hora y a su manera.

Yo no llevo ETH, pero me gusta por los medios que mueve, y seguro tendrá su lugar en el olimpo.

Todo lo que vivimos hoy en día con estas altcoins, me recuerda la época de Apple, Microsoft, Oracle...en sus orígenes...¿quién no compraría Apple hoy pudiendo volver al 2000?...pero no olvidemos también en 2001, 2002...etc las quiebras que hubo de .com, que arruinaron a más de uno

Bueno, mucha cabeza con lo que se hace, euforias fuera, y pensad que lo que hoy parece bueno, mañana puede apestar.

Un saludo


----------



## paketazo (2 Ene 2017)

Parece que kraken acepta compras en Monero con transferencia SEPA, se especula que pronto Coinbase, pero de estos últimos, no me lo creo ni de coña...Monero es la moneda "mala" del sistema (mala por los posibles usos via darknet)

Por cierto a estas horas está a más de 16$...menuda pasada...no sé si pronto pagará los excesos, pero visto BTC pues no sé que esperar. Yo me las mantengo.

Por cierto a ver si mañana termino de bajar la blockchain de Monero y trasteo con el GUI, por lo que he visto por youtube es la leche de rápido, y soporta según la red que se use (fibra, adsl...) hasta 1600 TPS...ya os comentaré como lo veo.

La blockchain es bastante pesada, al estilo de BTC, pero al ser más jóven ocupa menos de momento, es un pero que le veo respecto a otras monedas, pero no todo van a ser ventajas.

Un saludo

edito para adjuntar esto:

What digital currency would you like to see added to Coinbase next?

Ojito que B Armstrong está tanteando lo que le gente pide, y creo que demomento Monero va ganando de calle...si esto deja de ser una encuesta y se traslada al "papel"...ojito que Monero puede ascender muy rapidamente.

Coinbase no es santo de mi devoción, pero para la gente de a pie, es muy sencillo de usar.


----------



## JULIA30 (3 Ene 2017)

¿Donde comprais monero? ¿ que comisiones tiene el exchange, cual es mas barato, que comision tiene la red por enviar a otras billeteras? ¿veis a monero como la segunda crypto en un futuro no lejano?


----------



## michinato (3 Ene 2017)

JULIA30 dijo:


> ¿Donde comprais monero? ¿ que comisiones tiene el exchange, cual es mas barato, que comision tiene la red por enviar a otras billeteras? ¿veis a monero como la segunda crypto en un futuro no lejano?




Yo compré en Poloniex, pero Poloniex no admite euros ni dolares, tienes que tener otra cripto. En mi caso exigió transformar Bitcoins a Monero.

Ahora que Kraken admite Monero es mucho más cómodo comprar desde Kraken directamente en Euros.

Respecto a las comisiones, yo no me preocuparía de uno u otro exchange. A mi entender son un coste despreciable, del orden de 0,2% o algo así. 

Si vas a invertir 1000€ en una criptomoneda el preocuparte por perder 2€ por la comisión de la compra es ridículo frente a las enormes volatilidades. Es decir, con los cambios en la cotización ganarás o perderás muchísimo más que esos 2€. 

Si no quieres usar un exchange, quizás puedas utilizar Shapeshift o Bitsquare, pero ahí ya no te puedo contar, yo no los he utilizado nunca.


El coste de las transacciones entre billeteras, ni idea. 


Yo de momento no veo a Monero segunda salvo alguna enorme cagada de Ethereum. Creo que será tercera y sacando distancia a Litecoin y Ripple (hoy las ha adelantado por un rato, pero enseguida ha vuelto a quinto lugar).


----------



## JULIA30 (3 Ene 2017)

Ethereum en un futuro la ves segunda ¿no? ¿crees que llegara a costar lo de un btc de ahora? Ethereum son 100 millones de unidades ¿verdad? y monero son menos por ahora.


----------



## Pollepolle (3 Ene 2017)

Quiero las monedas mas guarras de la internes. A partir de tres ceros decimales. 

Que pagina recomendais para enterarse de su valor actualizado al momento?


----------



## paketazo (3 Ene 2017)

Polepole dijo:


> Quiero las monedas mas guarras de la internes. A partir de tres ceros decimales.
> 
> Que pagina recomendais para enterarse de su valor actualizado al momento?



Mucho cuidado, cada semana sale una moneda scam para timar gente, sacan por ejemplo 1Millon de moneda en la ICO, pero los 3 días aparecen 100 millones de preminado, y tiran el precio hasta 1 satoshi...hace poco vi esto con Moneycoin recien sacada la ICO la pumpearon al cielo y ahora anda a coste casi 0

Mírate el market cap y el numero de monedas, que haya actividad del developer, y que tenga una comunidad datrás...aún así, el 99% se irán a tomar por saco en unos meses.

Yo metería la pasta en proyectos algo más consolidados (ETH, XMR, ETC, BTC, Factom...) al menos hay manos fuertes aguantando el proyecto. 

Es más fácil que ETH vaya a 500$ o Monero a 1000$ o BTC a 10.000$ a que alguna de estas morrallas te de un 500% y te permita salir por el bajo volumen que mueven

Para las cotizaciones abre cuenta en BIttrex, otra en yobit, y también en Poloniex...con estas tienes el 90% cubierto del tiempo real.

Suerte.


----------



## JULIA30 (3 Ene 2017)

Ethereum en un futuro la ves segunda ¿no? ¿crees que llegara a costar lo de un btc de ahora? Ethereum son 100 millones de unidades ¿verdad? y monero son menos por ahora.


----------



## Pollepolle (4 Ene 2017)

Muchas gracias por los consejos, paketazo. Me estoy informando un poco y parece que esto es una especie de juego de apuestas, por no decir una loteria.

La mayoria de estas monedas no se utilizan para nada. Solo valen para especular. Las que estan 'consolidadas' y valen para comprar cosas reales, como el bitcoin, ya estan por las nubes. Ni puedes minar, ni especular a pequeña escala ni nada.

Me acuerdo que conoci el bitcoin cuando no valia nada. Era como una especie de experimento y en principio muy poca gente la aceptaba. Como no entendia ni como funcionaba ni para que valia, no compre ni produje nada. Si me hubiera hecho con mil bitcoins en ese momento, lo cual hubiera sido posible, ahora tendria un millon de euros. 

Ahora ya llego tarde, que putada...


----------



## dosuno (4 Ene 2017)

A ver, una lista de las altcoins interesantes y prometedoras, sacado de listados y opiniones, son justo 10, para meter repartido, quizá más porcentaje a las primeras?, fijo que de esta lista va a petar.

maidsafe, litecoin, iconomi, dogecoin, lisk, iota, factom, dash, etc, eth.

Yo seguramente cuando recoja la primera parte de bitcoin (ya que estoy haciendo un all in), si es que realmente llego a recoger, compraré esas.


----------



## paketazo (4 Ene 2017)

JULIA30 dijo:


> Ethereum en un futuro la ves segunda ¿no? ¿crees que llegara a costar lo de un btc de ahora? Ethereum son 100 millones de unidades ¿verdad? y monero son menos por ahora.



LO importante no es ser segúndo o décimo, lo de verdad importante es que la capitalización se incremente al ritmo de los nuevos usuarios que haya utilidad real en el proyecto.

ETH son algo menos de 90 Millones en circulación, esto no quiere decir que no pueda capitalizar lo que BTC ahora en unos años, todo depende de la masa que lo use y adopte.

Hace 1 año apenas nadie sabía que había más altcoins a parte de BTC, solo los que se dedican a especular...hoy en día ya suena ETH, Monero...y en el futuro seguro que alguna más.


Centrandonos en el tema de ganar dinero con esto. Solo hay dos maneras, la primera es la usada por la mayoría, comprar algo que parece barato y esperar que suba un 10.000%...esto no suele pasar casi nunca.

La opción 2 es comprar algo que se empiece a implementar y tenga un desarrollo activo, aun que haya subido un 10X, ya que aun que el cerebro humano tienda a deshechar estas opciones por considerar que ya ha pasado el tren, estadísticamente, está demostrado que que a largo plazo son las opciones con más opciones de ganar.

Si buscais consejo de cual es la "buena"...ni tan siquiera puedo decir que BTC lo sea, pues quizá dentro de un año esté a la mitad de valor que ahora mismo.

La clave, si es que existe una clave, es comprar con un dinero que se de por "perdido", es posiblemente mejor meter 500€ en BTC, Monero o ETH...que jugarlos a monedas que capitalizan 10.000$ y que solo el developer y sus tres colegas usan. Esos 500€ en 10 años, y con algo de suerte, pueden ser 10.000€, o quizá más.

Lo que no creo que suceda, es que ahora mismo haya demasiadas posibilidades de convertir 500€ en un millón...y si las hubiera, yo no las veo, pero estoy atento por si alguno de vosotros me indica el camino.


Top 10 2016 


Un saludo


----------



## michinato (4 Ene 2017)

Por favor, echadle un vistazo a 


All Currencies | Crypto-Currency Market Capitalizations


¿No os acojona de las 50 primeras criptomonedas en capitalización únicamente haya 7 que hayan bajado su cotización diaria?

Si nos vamos a una semana, el número de criptos que están en negativo es solo de 4.

Si nos quedamos con las 15 primeras solo la numero 15 que ha bajado en 24h, en semanal ninguna.



No se, joder, pero que todas las shitcoins están subiendo a la vez parece claro ejemplo de un burbujón de la leche. Supongo que está impulsado por los Chinos y su intento de protegerse frente a las medidas de su gobierno, pero no deja de ser un burbujón de manual.


Por poner una analogía con la burbuja inmobiliaria, en aquella época subían todas las viviendas, las bien situadas, las mal situadas, las de Seseña, la que estaban en estado cochambroso, daba igual.



Lo importante en este caso, sería:

1. Saber en que momento de la burbuja estamos. ¿Todavía puede quedar mucho camino al alza? ¿Cuanto? ¿Que señales se podrían discernir para ver el momento de salirse?

2. En una burbuja suelen sufrir todos los activos. Unos se destruyen directamente y otros aguantan, pero al final también acaban dañados. ¿Aguantarán las principales criptos BTC, ETH, XMR?

3. Si en las anteriores burbujas de bitcoin/altcoins el fenómeno era individual, es decir ocurría cada burbuja independientemente en el tiempo y ya se veían picos de x10, x20 y caidas de /10, /20. ¿Caul puede ser la magnitud de este pedazo burbujón?



No se, yo soy un firme defensor por principios de las criptos y era muy alcista en BTC, XMR y ETH, pero esto de ahora me está acojonando un poco. 


Evidentemente los beneficios potenciales son enormes, pero la hostia va a ser.....




::


----------



## paketazo (4 Ene 2017)

*michinato* acojona un rato tela...pero tienes que pensar que no solo suben las criptos, si no que se deprecia el $ y el € y el resto de divisas mundiales.

El oro o la plata que sigo muy de cerca, también han subido contra tendencia.

¿subirá más?...pues todo lo que quieras mientras los $ se cambien por BTC, y estos a su vez por otras criptos para diversificar etc.

Estamos viviendo una época histórica con BTC y todo lo que hay trás él, las monedas que se afiancen y desmarquen, lograrán estar a la altura de cualquier divisa de cualquier país a largo plazo.

¿cuantas se salvarán?...yo creo que muy pocas, solo las que sepan renovarse e ir añadiendo ventajas comparativas respecto a BTC al tiempo que su mása de adopción crítica no se reduce, si no que aumenta.

Yo me quedo como estoy posicionado, no he venido aquí para cambiar BTC por $ o €...en todo caso los cambiaría por oro o plata llegado el momento.

Ayer con BTC a 1000 muchos se pusieron cortos, otros vendieron acojonados etc, y mira hoy ya palman (dejan de ganar) 120$ por BTC, quién te dice que en un año no dejan de ganar 1000$

El papel que se lo coman los que lo han emitido sin ton ni son (esa deuda en papeles y asientos contables es la madre de todas las burbujas no estas criptomonedas) piensan que todos somos idiotas y tragaremos por los siglos de los siglos con sus estafas piramidales.

Un saludo y surfeemos la ola mientras dure...luego...ya se verá.


----------



## racional (7 Ene 2017)

JULIA30 dijo:


> Ethereum en un futuro la ves segunda ¿no? ¿crees que llegara a costar lo de un btc de ahora? Ethereum son 100 millones de unidades ¿verdad? y monero son menos por ahora.



Cada dia sale una nueva, asi que la que hoy esta de moda mañana nadie se acordara de ella. Creo que lo mas interesante es minar una nada mas salir, cuando son recientes es facil minarlas, y dejarlo ahi por si algun dia vale algo, que lo más seguro es que no.


----------



## dosuno (16 Ene 2017)

needmoney dijo:


> Esta esto bastante aburrido no?
> 
> Que os parece Iconomi?
> 
> ...



A mi iconomi me tiene buena pinta, de hecho pienso en apostar por ella algo. Pregunta por más opiniones


----------



## michinato (16 Ene 2017)

needmoney dijo:


> Esta esto bastante aburrido no?
> 
> Que os parece Iconomi?
> 
> ...



Yo ya me pierdo con todas las ALTs que hay. 

¿Que aporta nuevo Iconomi?

Estaría bien tener una tabla resumen con los datos que muestra coinmarketcap.com y otras 5 o 6 columnas que sirviera para hacerte una idea de cada moneda. 

Si es PoW, PoS, etc.
Si fue preminada o no, ¿Cuanto se preminó? ¿Hubo ICO?
Si hay un limite a la emisión total de monedas y/o creación anual (BTC 21M limit, LTC 84M limit, XMR 18M y luego <1% anual, etc.)
Que aporta frente a BTC (anonimato (XMR, SDC, ZCASH, DASH), transacciones mas rápidas (LTC), programable (ETH, ETC, LISK), etc.)
...


----------



## djun (19 Ene 2017)

¿Qué monederos usáis para guardar las distintas criptos que sean seguros y sencillos de manejar?. Supongo que no las guardareis en el exchange, ni en una wallet online. 

Me refiero principalmente para monedas como ETH, DASH, Moneo y Zcash.


----------



## michinato (19 Ene 2017)

djun dijo:


> ¿Qué monederos usáis para guardar las distintas criptos que sean seguros y sencillos de manejar?. Supongo que no las guardareis en el exchange, ni en una wallet online.
> 
> Me refiero principalmente para monedas como ETH, DASH, Moneo y Zcash.




Pues yo lamentablemente si tengo mis "altcoins" en el exchange. 

Estuve planteandome sacar los Moneroj, y empecé a aprender a manejar el cliente de linea de comandos, pero finalmente me acabó dando pereza. Ahora se supone que hay un cliente con interfaz visual pero aun no lo he probado.

Se que para generar paper wallets de ETH y XMR y poder usarlos como almacenamiento frío existen versiones offline de MyEtherWallet: Open Source JavaScript Client-Side Ether Wallet
Monero offline wallet generator
pero de momento no los he usado.

BTC si lo tengo en cold wallet.


También me interesa saber que monederos utiliza la gente para las distintas criptos.


----------



## djun (19 Ene 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Pues yo lamentablemente si tengo mis "altcoins" en el exchange.
> 
> Estuve planteandome sacar los Moneroj, y empecé a aprender a manejar el cliente de linea de comandos, pero finalmente me acabó dando pereza. Ahora se supone que hay un cliente con interfaz visual pero aun no lo he probado.
> 
> ...



Lo mas práctico o sencillo será tenerlos en un Exchange, pero también es lo mas arriesgado. Me imagino que muchos tendrán pequeñas cantidades de criptodivisas en ellos y deberán moverlas a un monedero en frío cuando sean cantidades mas importantes. Pero no me imagino a nadie con 30 ó 60 monederos en frío en el caso de que le guste jugar con 30 ó 60 criptodivisas distintas. 

Por otra parte ¿existen monederos online (no exchanges) que sean fiables o seguros, y donde se puedan guardar una gran multitud de criptodivisas? Es decir: un solo monedero que permita guardar o depositar muchas criptodivisas distintas.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (21 Ene 2017)

Otra crypto para tener en el punto de mira es ARK. Hace poco concluyó el crowdfunding y para finales de enero/principios de febrero se espera que se lance la red y se pueda empezar a tradear. La verdad es que el proyecto es bastante ambicioso y promete bastante:

ARK - A Platform for Consumer Adoption

RK[ANN][ARK] A Platform for Consumer Adoption with SmartBridge

Yo metí unas cuantas chapas en el crowdfunding y si el lanzamiento se hace sin demasiado retraso probablemente meta algo más.


----------



## michinato (23 Ene 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Otra crypto para tener en el punto de mira es ARK. Hace poco concluyó el crowdfunding y para finales de enero/principios de febrero se espera que se lance la red y se pueda empezar a tradear. La verdad es que el proyecto es bastante ambicioso y promete bastante:
> 
> ARK - A Platform for Consumer Adoption
> 
> ...



Por lo que he visto un poco por encima parece que las novedades que añade es un sistema de tarjetas NFC y conexión con otras criptomonedas para cambiar entre los tokens de ARK y los de BTC, ETH, etc. Está basado en Lisk. Funciona con proof of stake (con delegados). Dicen que dará la opción de transacciones anónimas. Y luego hablan de ¿un filesystem y una base de datos distribuidos?

No se si es eso o no, porque estas webs y videos parece que son para dar una imagen y una visión que vender a inversores. A mi me dejan con una sensación de usar muchos palabros powerpointistas que no se si lo he entendido bien.

Lo que no me gusta es que veo 30 personas ahí metidas y pocas con perfiles técnicos. La mayoría son inversores, asesores, encargados de social media. Gente a la que pagar o que chupan recursos y que no se cuanto aportarán. 

Los 2 tíos principales vienen de Cripti y de Lisk.


Pero después de mirar todo eso veo que la ICO no consiguió los 2000BTC, así que no sé si seguirá esto adelante o cómo.
ARK TEC


----------



## ertitoagus (25 Ene 2017)

¿alguien me podría explicar por que sube ARDR?

Tengo por ahí unas coins que "regaló" polo cuando se lanzó y no se si mantenerlas o darles salida....


----------



## H. Roark (25 Ene 2017)

ertitoagus dijo:


> ¿alguien me podría explicar por que sube ARDR?
> 
> Tengo por ahí unas coins que "regaló" polo cuando se lanzó y no se si mantenerlas o darles salida....



Algo así como la siguiente versión de Nxt que está por salir.


----------



## ertitoagus (25 Ene 2017)

eso lo se, lo que consulto es cual es el motivo de que suba de estas maneras... si se ha anunciado algo sobre ella que no se supiera antes o algo así...


----------



## Alxemi (26 Ene 2017)

ando desconectado, pero he entrado a polo y no he podido dejar de ver el rally de pascalcoin juas! sabeis de que va el tema?


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (29 Ene 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Por lo que he visto un poco por encima parece que las novedades que añade es un sistema de tarjetas NFC y conexión con otras criptomonedas para cambiar entre los tokens de ARK y los de BTC, ETH, etc. Está basado en Lisk. Funciona con proof of stake (con delegados). Dicen que dará la opción de transacciones anónimas. Y luego hablan de ¿un filesystem y una base de datos distribuidos?
> 
> No se si es eso o no, porque estas webs y videos parece que son para dar una imagen y una visión que vender a inversores. A mi me dejan con una sensación de usar muchos palabros powerpointistas que no se si lo he entendido bien.
> 
> ...



La piedra angular del proyecto es el Smartbridge, un "puente" entre blockchains. Sobre eso luego se montarían toda una serie de servicios. 







Es cierto que hay algunos "vendehumos" en el equipo pero algo de marketing siempre es bueno si está bien enfocado para que el producto llegue a las masas. De todas formas ya hay bastante hecho y el testnet ya rula. Hace unos días dijeron que el lanzamiento del mainnet se retrasa aproximadamente un mes por temas de seguridad; esperemos que no se alargue demasiado pero en este mundo donde se explora constantemente lo nunca explorado los retrasos suelen ser una constante (véase Maidsafe). 

La ICO no logró llegar al 100% de lo previsto pero aún así el proyecto sigue adelante. Se dio a los inversores la opción de recibir un reembolso pero por lo visto la mayoría decidió dejar su dinero dentro y tras eso quedó algo más de $1M para el desarrollo.


----------



## Alxemi (2 Feb 2017)

ojo vcash que puede estar despertando


----------



## zmpq (3 Feb 2017)

Varias cuestiones relacionadas sobre Poloniex:

-Supongamos que quiero operar las distintas criptodivisas, me sitúo en la pantalla exchange, ¿las operaciones se realizan con apalancamiento o no? En caso de que la respuesta sea positiva, cual es el apalancamiento que se puede utilizar?

-Me sitúo en la pestaña exchange para operar las distintas criptodivisas, ¿las operaciones se realizan con o sin apalancamiento? En caso de que la respuesta sea afirmativa, ¿cual ese l apalancamiento que se puede aplicar, tanto en las compras como en las ventas?

¿Dónde se sitúa el margin call, en caso de existir?

-¿Si dejo una operación abierta mas de un día, hay Rollover Fee?

-Abro en el par ETH/BTC, las 3 operaciones de compra siguientes en el siguiente orden:
Compra 1, 5 unidades de ETH a a 0.01040000
Compra 2, 10 unidades de ETH a a 0.01020000
Compra 3, 20 unidades de ETH a a 0.01000000

Pregunta, ¿se pueden cerrar las compras en el orden que yo quiera o bien se aplica FIFO?

¿Cuál es la documentación necesaria para abrir cuenta?


----------



## Claudius (3 Feb 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Top 10 2016



Buena cartera, quien tuviera el 90% en las 6 primeras. La media hace 3 dígitos de profit. La luna siempre se ha quedado corta.. :fiufiu:


----------



## TheRedHawk (4 Feb 2017)

ARK.... fue una excusa para captar muchísimo LSK y tener un buen poder de voto para los delegates de su interes en la mainnet de LSK. 

Yo me alejaría de él todo lo que pudiese... Apesta a leguas.

Además, ¿alguien puede decirme para que sirven las "bridged blockhains"? 

Pensad un poco, y no le encontrareis utilidad ninguna. Simplemente es un termino y concepto que suena cool, pero es solo envoltorio vacío


----------



## Alxemi (4 Feb 2017)

zmpq dijo:


> Varias cuestiones relacionadas sobre Poloniex:
> 
> -Supongamos que quiero operar las distintas criptodivisas, me sitúo en la pantalla exchange, ¿las operaciones se realizan con apalancamiento o no? En caso de que la respuesta sea positiva, cual es el apalancamiento que se puede utilizar?
> 
> ...



Poloniex tiene una ayuda muy detallada que puede resolver tus dudas, sobre lo primero que comentas:

Poloniex - Bitcoin/Cryptocurrency Exchange - Margin Trading

Rollover Fee, ninguno

Se aplica FIFO

Documentacion necesaria, ninguna, pero con limites. El límite para el anónimo creo recordar que son sacar mas de 2500$ en criptos al dia.


Mirate bien la ayuda que lo explican todo. Y si tienes alguna duda mas, escribe en el trollbox que te suelen ayudar rápido.

---------- Post added 04-feb-2017 at 12:39 ----------

Lo he mirado y no son 2500$ sino 2000$ lo que te dejan sacar sin verificar.

Tras verificarte pasas a 25.000$

Sacar 2000$ al dia durante bastante tiempo funciona bien, eso si, te recomiendo que actives 2FA porque si no te bloquean los withdrawals a la primera de cambio y hasta que no preguntas no te enteras que es por eso. Con el 2FA no te bloquean.

---------- Post added 04-feb-2017 at 13:06 ----------

otro arreon de xvc...


----------



## zmpq (4 Feb 2017)

Gracias por la respuesta Alxemi

Que se aplique FIFO me jode para la apertura/cierre de las operaciones.

Necesitaría encontrar algun exchange con el que operar las distintas criptos que cumpla las siguientes condiciones:

-Sin apalancamiento o mínimo apalancamiento
-No rollover fee
-No aplique FIFO
-Variedad de critpos
-etc....

¿Conoce alguien algún exchange que cumpla esas condiciones?

Gracias a todos


----------



## racional (4 Feb 2017)

Esas fueron las que triunfaron en 2016, pero salieron muchas mas que nadie conoce. Lo dificil es saber cual va a triunfar y ademas actuar rapido, cuando sale. Para eso habria que mirar cada poco en annoncements de bitcointalks para examinar las recien salidas del horo y ver si tienen algun futuro.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (5 Feb 2017)

TheRedHawk dijo:


> ARK.... fue una excusa para captar muchísimo LSK y tener un buen poder de voto para los delegates de su interes en la mainnet de LSK.
> 
> Yo me alejaría de él todo lo que pudiese... Apesta a leguas.
> 
> ...



Hombre... yo sí le veo utilidad. Por ejemplo se pueden crear exchanges de altcoins completamente descentralizados y automatizados.


----------



## Curiosity (6 Feb 2017)

Alguien está siguiendo a la Catalana PascalCoin? Ha subido relativamente rápido..


----------



## Curiosity (6 Feb 2017)

Curiosity dijo:


> Alguien está siguiendo a la Catalana PascalCoin? Ha subido relativamente rápido..



A la misma velocidad que está bajando, jaja


----------



## chusto (8 Feb 2017)

Esta noticia parece seria.

New system makes it harder to track Bitcoin transactions
_
Now researchers have developed a system called *TumbleBit*, which is a computer protocol that runs on top of Bitcoin.

TumbleBit takes advantage of an existing concept called "mixing service." The idea works like this: instead of Party A paying Party B directly, many different Parties A pay an intermdiary "tumbler," which then pays the Parties B. The more parties are involved, the harder it is to determine which Party A paid which Party B._


----------



## Claudius (11 Feb 2017)

Several Bitcoin Exchanges Suffer From Outages During Price Drop
ienso:


----------



## zz00zz (13 Feb 2017)

Por primera vez Maidsafe con mas volumen que ETH en Poloniex

Que mal va a sentar esto a mojon y remonter después de la esforzada cruzada que hicieron a fin de salvar el máximo de almas cándidas del waporware de Maidsafe y del estafador Dirvine.:ouch:


----------



## Alxemi (13 Feb 2017)

Maidsafe pega buenos pumps, pero le cuesta mantener valor. Ojalá lo mantenga ahora para los que tenéis. 
Yo me salí en 22 por una cuestión política, no técnica. 

Desde móvil


----------



## zz00zz (13 Feb 2017)

Si. Maidsafe no solamente es una revolución técnica también lo es política y de gran calado, va a remover todo el entramado social.


----------



## remonster (13 Feb 2017)

zz00zz dijo:


> Si. Maidsafe no solamente es una revolución técnica también lo es política y de gran calado, va a remover todo el entramado social.



Si...es una religion digital :XX:

Suerte a los pillados...de corazon...que la vais a necesitar...


----------



## zz00zz (14 Feb 2017)

Para ídolos el tuyo, arrodillate delante de tu adorada blockchain :fiufiu:


----------



## Sr.Mojón (18 Feb 2017)

El problema de las shitcoins es este:

Zerocoin bug created 370,000 counterfeit coins : Bitcoin


----------



## coque42 (18 Feb 2017)

El bitcoin es un casino, los bancos centrales y naciones se lo quieren quitar de enmedio. En una de esas operaciones apalancadas Trump o los Chinos hacen un comunicado de que prohiben el bitcoin y en el día os baja un 40%. 
El bitcoin no está nada bien visto, además de por la posible pérdida de confianza en las divisas por los movimientos de capital ilícito y blanqueo que se llevan a cabo con esta divisa. En el futuro cercano hay dos opciones:
1- Se lo follan los gobiernos prohibiéndolas.
2-Se lo folla la computación cuántica 
Parece el futuro pero no es nada, fijaos e la bajada del 10% del otro día por el comunicado de china, espero que ninguno se quedara pillao.


----------



## racional (19 Feb 2017)

Dash esta a $20.


----------



## rujtt (19 Feb 2017)

¿Que opinais de Dash? ¿tiene mucho potencial?


----------



## Curiosity (19 Feb 2017)

coque42 dijo:


> El bitcoin es un casino, los bancos centrales y naciones se lo quieren quitar de enmedio. En una de esas operaciones apalancadas Trump o los Chinos hacen un comunicado de que prohiben el bitcoin y en el día os baja un 40%.
> El bitcoin no está nada bien visto, además de por la posible pérdida de confianza en las divisas por los movimientos de capital ilícito y blanqueo que se llevan a cabo con esta divisa. En el futuro cercano hay dos opciones:
> 1- Se lo follan los gobiernos prohibiéndolas.
> 2-Se lo folla la computación cuántica
> Parece el futuro pero no es nada, fijaos e la bajada del 10% del otro día por el comunicado de china, espero que ninguno se quedara pillao.



Se recuperó en un par de días casi sin enterarse,entiendo que se pueden hacer ataques mucho mayores, pero el que mencionas no le afectó gran cosa la verdad.

---------- Post added 19-feb-2017 at 22:50 ----------




rujtt dijo:


> ¿Que opinais de Dash? ¿tiene mucho potencial?



Hay mucho experto en el foro que te podría contar largo y tendido sobre la moneda, yo hace un par de semanas escuché un podcast muy interesante de una chica que trabajaba con DASH, me gustó mucho pero por problemas técnicos no pude comprar.Desde aquella ha estado subiendo sin parar.:XX:
Me gustó cuando dijo que no trabajan para una moneda para frikis, sino para todo el mundo. Creo que es algo básico para dar el salto a una generalización en el uso.


---------- Post added 19-feb-2017 at 22:54 ----------

Golem: No he leído de donde salió ese pico gigante de los últimos días.
Ardor: No sé si fue en el hilo de BTC que leí que el proyecto tenía mucha base, si alguien quiere comentar la info es bienvenida.


----------



## racional (23 Feb 2017)

dash subiendo


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (23 Feb 2017)

Nuevo arreón de SJCX, se agradece 

Sigo pensando que es una de las criptos con más potencial por explotar.

Edit: ahora veo por qué. Me acaba de llegar este email:

Storj Labs Raises $3 Million in Seed Funding

_Dear Storj supporters, 

Today we are excited to celebrate an important milestone that supports future innovation for Storj. Storj Labs, the company that develops the open-source network software and provides easy to use tools for the Storj network, has raised $3 million in seed funding. Angel investors from venture capital firms Google Ventures, Qualcomm Ventures and Techstars, as well as industry leaders in the technology security space, including Cockroach Labs, Ionic Security, and Pindrop Security, are among the early backers.

Data centers serve as cloud storage hubs for web service giants like Amazon, Microsoft, and Google. But data centers come with a high price tag for developers, providers and users, with an even higher cost associated with data failures and security breaches. From physical servers and networking equipment to other infrastructure demands like electricity, cloud service providers spend billions of dollars every quarter just to maintain or grow their service offerings.

Storj Labs aims to disrupt traditional cloud storage by offering faster speeds, heightened security, better performance, and a more cost effective storage solution. Storj Labs provides easy to use tools so that any developer can use the Storj network, without having to be an expert in distributed networking or encryption. Ease of use allows us to get the Storj network into as many hands as possible without compromising the distributed and decentralized nature of the network. 

We have surpassed 15,000 API users who leverage the Storj network for secure and decentralized data storage. We are thankful for the continued support of the community, and can’t wait to show off all the new features we have been working on, made possible by this financing. 

You can read today’s announcement here. Interested in earning money for your extra hard drive space? Become a Storj farmer! For developers looking to join our technical community, we have resources and documentation to help you start contributing. We hope you’ll join us! 

Cheers,
The Storj Team_


----------



## Alxemi (23 Feb 2017)

A ver si mantiene algo de valor y no se queda en un Pump&Dump

Desde móvil


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (23 Feb 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> A ver si mantiene algo de valor y no se queda en un Pump&Dump
> 
> Desde móvil



De momento sigue parriba


----------



## RubiaPeleona (24 Feb 2017)

Es verdad eso de que ETH es el nuevo Bitcoin? No es un scam dada la poca liquidez?


----------



## Alxemi (24 Feb 2017)

RubiaPeleona dijo:


> Es verdad eso de que ETH es el nuevo Bitcoin? No es un scam dada la poca liquidez?



Es difícil contestarte porque parece que te falta mucho contexto en este mundillo. ETH no tiene poca liquidez, es la más liquida ahora mismo detrás de BTC. Puedes ver un resumen de criptomonedas, con su marketcap y volumen de transacciones en las últimas 24h aquí:

Crypto-Currency Market Capitalizations

Que sea un SCAM o no ya es cuestión de opiniones. ETH tiene adoradores y detractores. Muchos te dirán que es un scam. Yo no creo que lo sea, pero desde luego es un proyecto en el que no quiero estar. Aunque estuve.

No creo que ETH vaya a ser el próximo BTC ni siquiera aunque BTC desapareciera por vete-a-saber-que. En tal escenario creo que otras coins tienen mas posibilidades de alzarse, aunque lo mas probable es que ante algo así todo el ecosistema colapsase.


----------



## tixel (24 Feb 2017)

RubiaPeleona dijo:


> Es verdad eso de que ETH es el nuevo Bitcoin? No es un scam dada la poca liquidez?



Por que dices que tiene poca liquidez? es la 2 en capitalizacion despues de btc


----------



## Claudius (24 Feb 2017)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> ¿Cuál Exchange recomiendan para comprar DASH?
> 
> O si no, formas de adquirirla. Siempre con euros
> 
> Gracias



Cualquiera de los 5 primeros de aquí:
Dash (DASH) price, charts, and info | Crypto-Currency Market Capitalizations

---------- Post added 24-feb-2017 at 14:27 ----------




andyteleco dijo:


> Today we are excited to celebrate an important milestone that supports future innovation for Storj. Storj Labs, the company that develops the open-source network software and provides easy to use tools for the Storj network, has raised $3 million in seed funding. Angel investors from venture capital firms Google Ventures, Qualcomm Ventures and Techstars, as well as industry leaders in the technology security space, including Cockroach Labs, Ionic Security, and Pindrop Security, are among the early backers.
> 
> Data centers serve as cloud storage hubs for web service giants like Amazon, Microsoft, and Google. But data centers come with a high price tag for developers, providers and users, with an even higher cost associated with data failures and security breaches. From physical servers and networking equipment to other infrastructure demands like electricity, cloud service providers spend billions of dollars every quarter just to maintain or grow their service offerings.



Esto solo acaba de empezar..  Google Ventures, Qualcomm Ventures and Techstars

Seguro que algún día la OPA un grande, a esta y a SIA


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (24 Feb 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Esto solo acaba de empezar..  Google Ventures, Qualcomm Ventures and Techstars
> 
> Seguro que algún día la OPA un grande, a esta y a SIA



Qué sabes de SIA? En qué se diferencia de SJCX? No lo he seguido mucho pero veo que la cotización está por los suelos.


----------



## Claudius (24 Feb 2017)

Bueno, SIA, SJCX y Maidsafe, básicamente son tecnologías de almacenamiento en nube de forma descentralizada, con características cada una, las que más se acercan a producto actualmente son SJCX y SIA basados en tecnología Blockchain.

Con este panorama, y comparándolo con las tecnologías de almacenamiento en nube centralizadas ya consolidadas, la única que conozco que tiene algo desarrollado de su factoría es Acronis, aunque orientado al Backup.

Así que el resto de las grandes como Dropbox, tendrán que mover ficha, y yo si fuera estos como buena Silicon o compro acciones, o la OPO y para esto último es muy temprano aún. 
Google ya se ha posicionado en SJCX, así que el futuro quizás de gdrive vaya por ahí. Queda MS, Apple, que son también de las que les gusta te compro.


----------



## Kondarra (24 Feb 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Es difícil contestarte porque parece que te falta mucho contexto en este mundillo. ETH no tiene poca liquidez, es la más liquida ahora mismo detrás de BTC. Puedes ver un resumen de criptomonedas, con su marketcap y volumen de transacciones en las últimas 24h aquí:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





¿A qué otras coins le das más opciones que a ETH? ¿Por qué no te gusta su proyecto?


----------



## racional (24 Feb 2017)

Mirar un comentario de youtube que he encontrado: "_Why Dash nr.1? Most of people just don`t know much about it. Dash dev team is creating a currency, which is oriented for real use. Currently there is just no other cryptocurrencies, which gather all the advantages Dash can offer. For me personally these are 1. Instant transactions confirmed within seconds. Useful to pay i.e. in a retail store with Dash directly. Not now, but this is obviously our future. Espesially vital for developing countries without banking systems. 2. Paypal-like interface. No more long strings of letters and numbers in the wallet addresses. It will look very similar to Paypal, but decentalized! No one can cancel your transfer. There are lot of other advantages like private sending, governance system, yearly incomes similar to bank deposits, but here about 8-9% yearly income (nowdays) and so on. I am pretty sure if most of the people knew what is Dash they would choose it over Bitcoin just because it provides more opportunities and more user-friendly (in the next release of the Evolution version at least). I want to believe...in Dash._"


----------



## Curiosity (26 Feb 2017)

racional dijo:


> Mirar un comentario de youtube que he encontrado: "_Why Dash nr.1? Most of people just don`t know much about it. Dash dev team is creating a currency, which is oriented for real use. Currently there is just no other cryptocurrencies, which gather all the advantages Dash can offer. For me personally these are 1. Instant transactions confirmed within seconds. Useful to pay i.e. in a retail store with Dash directly. Not now, but this is obviously our future. Espesially vital for developing countries without banking systems. 2. Paypal-like interface. No more long strings of letters and numbers in the wallet addresses. It will look very similar to Paypal, but decentalized! No one can cancel your transfer. There are lot of other advantages like private sending, governance system, yearly incomes similar to bank deposits, but here about 8-9% yearly income (nowdays) and so on. I am pretty sure if most of the people knew what is Dash they would choose it over Bitcoin just because it provides more opportunities and more user-friendly (in the next release of the Evolution version at least). I want to believe...in Dash._"



Sí, así es como se están vendiendo, hace unas semanas lo escuché en un podcast dicho por una de las personas que trabaja en el proyecto, esto fue antes de las subidas de estos días..
Compraría, pero antes quiero llegar a mis objetivos de BTC.


----------



## Curiosity (27 Feb 2017)

Después de un par de experimentos, es ETH quien me está dando mejores resultados. Pero por ahora no pienso moverlos.


----------



## Divad (27 Feb 2017)

Es muy bueno mantener el anonimato en las transferencias, pero igualmente. Desde el primer momento que pasas tu dinero FIAT para comprar BTC/DSH ya saben todo el dinero que has movido. El anonimato lo tienes a la hora de mover el dinero con las criptomonedas.

Tendría mayor sentido sí el anonimato comienza desde que cambias el dinero FIAT por las criptomonedas.

Para que quieres anonimato en DASH si sabes que igualmente el sistema es descentralizado y encriptado. Las transferencias a la vista nos proporciona una visión de que MANOS pueden manipular el mercado para cepillarse a las gacelas que se dedican a ganarse la vida tradeando.

Sería la siguiente nueva esclavitud y manipulación del Sistema. No compro!


----------



## Kondarra (27 Feb 2017)

Curiosity dijo:


> Después de un par de experimentos, es ETH quien me está dando mejores resultados. Pero por ahora no pienso moverlos.





Me encantan los experimentos, cuenta cuenta...


----------



## Claudius (27 Feb 2017)

Por si alguno se quiere pasar, mañana en Bcn en la Mobile está Vitalik de ponente.

Banco Sabadell trae a Vitalik Buterin a la Blockchain Hackathon de 4YFN - El Blog de BancoSabadell


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (27 Feb 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Por si alguno se quiere pasar, mañana en Bcn en la Mobile está Vitalik de ponente.
> 
> Banco Sabadell trae a Vitalik Buterin a la Blockchain Hackathon de 4YFN - El Blog de BancoSabadell



Con posterior consumición de Ether?8:


----------



## Divad (27 Feb 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Con posterior consumición de Ether?8:



Aunque no consumas, el hecho de estar ahí promocionándose ligado a bancos, negocios,... esto solo es una señal de que será la pareja de baila con Bitcoin :fiufiu:


----------



## Curiosity (27 Feb 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Me encantan los experimentos, cuenta cuenta...



Experimentos de novato me refiero, jaja, simplemente que ya he comprado dos veces muy barato ETH justo antes de subir. Lo voy a dejar ahí por ahora..aunque a veces pienso en devolver los beneficios a BTC, pero por ahora no creo.

Saludos


----------



## Kondarra (28 Feb 2017)

Lo que no me gusta nada de Ethereum respecto a bitcoin es que no te puedes hacer una paper wallet offline como con bitadress. Cómo los guardáis si no los queréis tocar?


----------



## fjsanchezgil (28 Feb 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Lo que no me gusta nada de Ethereum respecto a bitcoin es que no te puedes hacer una paper wallet offline como con bitadress. Cómo los guardáis si no los queréis tocar?



Si que puedes. MyEtherWallet: Open-Source & Client-Side Ether Wallet. Descárgate de github la versión offline (el link se puede encontrar en esa misma página).


A mi lo que no me gusta de ethereum, ni de muchas otras, es que sea inflacionaria hasta el infinito...


Kondarra dijo:


> Lo que no me gusta nada de Ethereum respecto a bitcoin es que no te puedes hacer una paper wallet offline como con bitadress. Cómo los guardáis si no los queréis tocar?




Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kondarra (28 Feb 2017)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Si que puedes. MyEtherWallet: Open-Source & Client-Side Ether Wallet. Descárgate de github la versión offline (el link se puede encontrar en esa misma página).
> 
> 
> A mi lo que no me gusta de ethereum, ni de muchas otras, es que sea inflacionaria hasta el infinito...
> ...





Lo que no entiendo es para qué es la contraseña en una paper wallet.


----------



## tastas (28 Feb 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es para qué es la contraseña en una paper wallet.



El password lo que hace es cifrar tu clave privada para proteger tu dinero de miradas ajenas. Un paper wallet no es como un billete, que necesitas portarlo para pagar. Basta con que cualquiera haga una foto del código QR de tu clave privada sin cifrar para que pueda gastar ese dinero.


----------



## Kondarra (28 Feb 2017)

tastas dijo:


> El password lo que hace es cifrar tu clave privada para proteger tu dinero de miradas ajenas. Un paper wallet no es como un billete, que necesitas portarlo para pagar. Basta con que cualquiera haga una foto del código QR de tu clave privada sin cifrar para que pueda gastar ese dinero.





Eso quiero decir, que para hacer un paper wallet la clave no sirve de nada después, no es necesaria para hacer uso de la wallet si tienes la clave privada.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (28 Feb 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Eso quiero decir, que para hacer un paper wallet la clave no sirve de nada después, no es necesaria para hacer uso de la wallet si tienes la clave privada.



La clave es necesaria, como muy bien ha dicho el compañero, para que nadie pueda echarle una foto a tu paperwallet y hacerse con tu clave privada.

Esa clave cifra la clave privada de tu wallet, y solamente la conoces tú.

El día que quieras sacar tus tokens del paperwallet, utilizaras un cliente compatible con bip39 (en el caso de bitcoin al menos) y te preguntará esa password de cifrado, para poder desencriptar la clave privada de tus tokens, antes de importarla.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tastas (28 Feb 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Eso quiero decir, que para hacer un paper wallet la clave no sirve de nada después, no es necesaria para hacer uso de la wallet si tienes la clave privada.



Haz la prueba con bitaddress que lo verás en seguida.
Lo encriptado no es igual que si no lo encriptas.

taptap


----------



## sibarita2007 (28 Feb 2017)

Estos son muy riesgosos. Yo tendría mucho cuidado.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (28 Feb 2017)

Iconomi va de tapada


----------



## Kondarra (28 Feb 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Haz la prueba con bitaddress que lo verás en seguida.
> Lo encriptado no es igual que si no lo encriptas.
> 
> taptap





Visto. Si creo en bitaddress con contraseña luego me la pide al tratar de cargar la wallet en Blockchain. Sin embargo generé dos carteras para Ethereum, poniendo contraseña, y pude hacer transferencias dentro de MyEtherWallet sin que me la pidiera.

---------- Post added 28-feb-2017 at 16:05 ----------

¿A día de hoy es rentable para un usuario doméstico minar alguna alt?


----------



## Claudius (28 Feb 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> [/COLOR]¿A día de hoy es rentable para un usuario doméstico minar alguna alt?



Hoy precisamente he estado charlando del tema en una reunión entre cafés, y he recomendado que adquieran tokens a minar, ya que el token es tuyo y el minar, requiere inversión+admo+gestión hasta hacer un ROI, lo que requiere más tiempo dedicado y es lo más valioso, el tiempo.
También depende del capital financiero y de rrhh que se maneje..

No obstante también tienes servicios IaaS (minado en nube) que lo tienes en outsourcing, pero o el token está en tendencia alcista y hype (que hay ahora alguno) o el ROI se puede dilatar a meses, y el hash puede variar bruscamente por el tema hype, con lo que el % de ROI en poco tiempo se te dilata. Vamos que tiene menos riesgo cambiar FIAT por crypto que minar.

Pero bueno, es mi opinión... 8:

---------- Post added 28-feb-2017 at 17:12 ----------




Divad dijo:


> Mi opinión al respecto:



El problema es que se confunden, dos palabras clave: anonimato con privacidad

La privacidad de la vida de cada uno es un DERECHO que el uso abusivo de la tecnología por empresas, estados etc. hoy vulnera. Con o sin nuestro consentimiento, pero sí, con 'la ignorancia' porque casi nadie suele ejercer
su derecho a la privacidad, si se crean tecnologías para que ese derecho podamos ejercerlo se demonizan usando la palabra anónimo.

Dash, que es a la que se ha echo referencia de forma -opcional- te da la posibilidad que a golpe de un click de ratón puedes ejercer el derecho de que tu uso de esa tecnología sea con un % elevado de privacidad, sin conocimientos tecnológicos o uso de terceros.


----------



## juli (28 Feb 2017)

Mediane shapeshift.io me han hecho un pequeño envío en bitcoin a dash. Y Shapeshift gestiona envíos de bitcoin a ethereum, según creo.

Como no sé cómo ver las transferencias en dash y tengo el monedero a cero este envío es el primero. Cómo podría hacerle el seguimiento ? ( en ethereum shapeshift confirma mucho mas rapido ).


----------



## Claudius (28 Feb 2017)

juli dijo:


> Mediane shapeshift.io me han hecho un pequeño envío en bitcoin a dash. Y Shapeshift gestiona envíos de bitcoin a ethereum, según creo.
> 
> Como no sé cómo ver las transferencias en dash y tengo el monedero a cero este envío es el primero. Cómo podría hacerle el seguimiento ? ( en ethereum shapeshift confirma mucho mas rapido ).



Dash.org Blockchain Explorer - Dash

---------- Post added 28-feb-2017 at 20:11 ----------




Claudius dijo:


> Dash.org Blockchain Explorer - Dash



En shape funciona en función de como está el mercado, hasta que no te los compren no te los manda, y a lo mejor si pasa mucho tiempo se rechaza, en shape SIEMPRE hay qu eponer dirección de retorno, sino puedes tener problemas y al support


----------



## tastas (1 Mar 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Visto. Si creo en bitaddress con contraseña luego me la pide al tratar de cargar la wallet en Blockchain. Sin embargo generé dos carteras para Ethereum, poniendo contraseña, y pude hacer transferencias dentro de MyEtherWallet sin que me la pidiera.



Para enviar dinero a una dirección sólo necesitas conocer la clave pública, y conocer la clave pública no dice nada sobre la clave privada (de hecho todas las claves públicas están registradas en la cadena de bloques y se pueden consultar en cualquier explorador de bloques) con lo que dar tu clave pública no genera riesgo de que te roben los bitcoins.
Para cargar una dirección, blockchain.info te pide la clave privada. Si le muestras una clave privada encriptada te pide la contraseña, si no está encriptada te la importa directamente.
Lo que has hecho con electrum (enviar a un monedero) no requiere contraseña porque basta con la clave pública del receptor para enviar dinero a una dirección.


----------



## Alxemi (1 Mar 2017)

Estoy muy perdido con el tema de DASH, ¿alguien me puede hacer un resumen rápido? ¿que ha pasado? ¿alguna noticia o simple desarrollo del proyecto?

StorJ al final pump&dump ::


----------



## mack008 (1 Mar 2017)

En el hilo de Bitocin comentas lo siguiente:

Dash Network &mdash; Dash

Bitcoin Core ahora mismo tiene 4884 nodos y unlimited que es la competencia mayoritaria 700

El truco es que DASH paga a los nodos... actualmente 0.27 Dash por nodo al día. Esto son 9.45$ al día, una barbaridad.
----------------------------------
Pero veo que hace falta dejar en deposito 1.000 DASH , al precio de ahora 36,10 són mas de 36.000 USD en deposito ???

Lo he entendido bien ??


----------



## Alxemi (1 Mar 2017)

mack008 dijo:


> En el hilo de Bitocin comentas lo siguiente:
> 
> Dash Network &mdash; Dash
> 
> ...



Pues no tengo ni puta idea, aun no me lo he podido mirar, aunque tiene cierto sentido porque explicaría la razón de que no haya habido una explosión de nodos con el aumento de precio.

---------- Post added 01-mar-2017 at 13:04 ----------

No falla, es dejar de subir btc y empezar los verdes en las alts... vamos a tener un buen revolcón también por aquí según lo que pase el día 11.


----------



## Claudius (1 Mar 2017)

mack008 dijo:


> En el hilo de Bitocin comentas lo siguiente:
> 
> Dash Network &mdash; Dash
> 
> ...



Aquí teneis una infografía comparando la tecnología de Btc vs Dash
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

Existen servicios de outsourcing de minado en masternodos, desde 25 dash aquí tenéis más info:
Page not found - Dash Masternode


Los rendimientos que da 1 masternode hoy en tiempo real:
400 Bad Request

Aquí tenéis más info en español:
Hilo general sobre DASH - informaciones de interés y novedades - Dash - Forobits - El foro de Bitcoin en Español

Si dais a la lupa por el término de búsqueda de dash, hay varios hilos por secciones


Y en este vídeo con subs en esp de la community manager de Dash:
Dice temas para reflexionar.. ienso:
Bitcoin's Bubble vs. Dash's Killer App: Amanda B. Johnson at UNM - YouTube

Podéis donarme unos gamecredits que están baratitos.


----------



## Claudius (1 Mar 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Aquí teneis una infografía comparando la tecnología de Btc vs Dash
> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
> 
> Existen servicios de outsourcing de minado en masternodos, desde 25 dash aquí tenéis más info:
> ...



----
Reedito el link del vídeo estaba mal, ahora es accesible


----------



## racional (1 Mar 2017)

Esto del Dash no es nuevo, ya en el pasado otras altcoins han estado de moda como litecoin, dogecoin, quark, etc, y al final se pasaron de moda, y con el Dash podria terminar pasando lo mismo y aparecer nuevas que aportan novedades, y bitcoin es la unica que permanece siempre.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (1 Mar 2017)

Ha habido algún movimiento nuevo para este arreón de Eth?( la reunión de Buterin en Bcn con los banqueros/especulatas/Soro-inver-sionistas, no la cuento), las ballenas empiezan a guardar plancton?


----------



## Alxemi (1 Mar 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Ha habido algún movimiento nuevo para este arreón de Eth?( la reunión de Buterin en Bcn con los banqueros/especulatas/Soro-inver-sionistas, no la cuento), las ballenas empiezan a guardar plancton?



Ni idea, yo ya solo me fijo en ETC que por cierto ha pegado hoy una buena subida porque ha fijado el limite de monedas que serán emitidas.

230 Million: Ethereum Classic Community Backs Limit on Total Tokens - CoinDesk

Prosigue su proceso de bitcoinización y el mercado lo agradece.


----------



## Lord Vader (1 Mar 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Ni idea, yo ya solo me fijo en ETC que por cierto ha pegado hoy una buena subida porque ha fijado el limite de monedas que serán emitidas.
> 
> 230 Million: Ethereum Classic Community Backs Limit on Total Tokens - CoinDesk
> 
> Prosigue su proceso de bitcoinización y el mercado lo agradece.



¿Cuanto es el límite en ETH?


----------



## Alxemi (1 Mar 2017)

lord vader dijo:


> ¿Cuanto es el límite en ETH?



No se sabe. En algún momento pasarán a PoS haciendo muy difícil minar (busca ethereum difficulty bomb) pero van cambiando el momento según les da la gana.

mola eh?


----------



## racional (1 Mar 2017)

La dash en plena burbuja.


----------



## Claudius (1 Mar 2017)

racional dijo:


> Esto del Dash no es nuevo, ya en el pasado otras altcoins han estado de moda como litecoin, dogecoin, quark, etc, y al final se pasaron de moda, y con el Dash podria terminar pasando lo mismo y aparecer nuevas que aportan novedades, y bitcoin es la unica que permanece siempre.



Ahora la toca a Ethereum


Antes que no, prefiero pensar que si se puede, tocar el sol llegar al cielo antes que cierre. ooooohhhh ohhhhhh
Prefiero pensar que si se puede.
:rolleye:


----------



## germantsi (2 Mar 2017)

La gente se esta dando cuenta del valor real que tiene dash... Ojala pegara un dump bueno porque yo ahora mismo no puedo comprar mas...

En parte porque las transacciones de Bitcoin son leeeentas, y llevo ya mas de 24h esperando que llegue al exchange

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Curiosity (2 Mar 2017)

germantsi dijo:


> La gente se esta dando cuenta del valor real que tiene dash... Ojala pegara un dump bueno porque yo ahora mismo no puedo comprar mas...
> 
> En parte porque las transacciones de Bitcoin son leeeentas, y llevo ya mas de 24h esperando que llegue al exchange
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



Yo he hecho varios movimientos desde COINBASE, nunca tengo que esperar más de 5 min, ¿me están cobrando algo por eso o cómo se justifique que nunca veo esos tiempos?

P.D Hoy entré y salí muy fácil de DASH trayéndome 0.4 BTC de regalo, ojalá siempre fuese así.

Saludos


----------



## Divad (2 Mar 2017)

Capitalización de mercado
Bitcoin => 16.191.986 ฿
Ethereum => 1.257.266 ฿
Dash => 258.989 ฿
Monero => 140.377 ฿

Con solo ver la diferencia de capitalización... entrar y salir rápido de Dash :fiufiu:


----------



## Claudius (2 Mar 2017)

Ahí está la razón de los San Fermines, llegamos a la plaza? o se está en la curva de Estafetas? 
Dash Sets New All-Time High After Latest Partnership Deal


----------



## racional (2 Mar 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Ahora la toca a Ethereum



Creo que a ETH ya le toco, el problema que veo es que tiene demasiadas monedas. El problema es que hay demasiadas, y encima por si fuera poco ethereum tiene la classic y esta otra. Creo que a largo plazo ninguna llegara a ningún lado, y Bitcoin seguira siendo la genuina. No hay más que ver en el juguete roto que se ha convertido litecoin.


----------



## Kondarra (2 Mar 2017)

keinur dijo:


> Ranking de cryptos actualizado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





En qué web consultas ese listado?

---------- Post added 02-mar-2017 at 11:28 ----------




Claudius dijo:


> Ahí está la razón de los San Fermines, llegamos a la plaza? o se está en la curva de Estafetas?
> 
> Dash Sets New All-Time High After Latest Partnership Deal





La curva donde se caen los toros (ahora ya menos porque echan un producto antideslizante en el recorrido) se llama curva de Mercaderes. Ahí se inicia la calle Estafeta.


----------



## Claudius (2 Mar 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> En qué web consultas ese listado?
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-mar-2017 at 11:28 ----------
> 
> ...



Pues a ver si se cae 20$ que ya tendrá tiempo de seguir subiéndo el resto del año.


----------



## Claudius (2 Mar 2017)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Para los que dicen que sólo se vende en POLO ya tienen un motivo más para ir pensándose las cosas



'Solo' el 80% de negociación de Dash es en Btc, el 20% restante son divisas siendo el 18% $ un 1 y pico% yuan y el resto libras o euros.

Poloniex negocia el 80% BTC-e está negociando el 10% +- (en usd/dash)

Que vienen los chinos OMG!!!! :


----------



## rujtt (2 Mar 2017)

¿Vosotros comprariais dash ahora mismo a casi 50$ por dash o esperariais?
Menudo subidon esta pegando.


----------



## Claudius (2 Mar 2017)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> ¿Existe algo parecido a myetherwallet para enviar BTCs y/o DASH?
> 
> Quiero hacer pruebas de envío entre un par de cold wallet de DASH, con myetherwallet, para ETH por supuesto, funcionó cojonudo y quisiera probar algo parecido para DASH
> 
> Gracias de antemano



Usa Jaxx, no obstante aquí tienes el software confiable respaldado por la organización:
Dash Wallets &mdash; Dash

En cold puedes migrar a hardware, Trezor etc. como podrás ver.
A que no lo sabías?


---------- Post added 02-mar-2017 at 23:21 ----------




rujtt dijo:


> ¿Vosotros comprariais dash ahora mismo a casi 50$ por dash o esperariais?
> Menudo subidon esta pegando.



Por debajo, ahora que se han caído los toros en la curva de Mercaderes, entre 40-45$ es buena entrada.
Pero date prisa que los de la vara, les están azuzando.


----------



## Alxemi (3 Mar 2017)

The $45-Dollar Question: What's Going On With the Price of Dash? - CoinDesk

Desde móvil


----------



## Divad (3 Mar 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> The $45-Dollar Question: What's Going On With the Price of Dash? - CoinDesk
> 
> Desde móvil



Se veía venir, los que acumularon Dash a 1-5$ han hecho caja pasándose al BTC. Ahora si no crea un efecto dominó las gacelas en Dash pueden cerrar y llevarse lo puesto o quedarse en la incertidumbre de si la tormenta ya ha pasado.

Para trading va muy bien pero para dejarlo como plan de pensiones es más seguro BTC y por 2ª opción ETH.

Ha entrado mucha pasta en 3 días :
Ethereum (ETH) USD Capitalización de mercado
2017-03-03	1.775.124.612,93909570
2017-03-03	1.697.818.393,05134750
2017-03-02	1.697.730.102,32492540
2017-03-01	1.534.004.366,14969540
2017-02-28	1.402.597.198,62216100


----------



## Alxemi (3 Mar 2017)

Veo a dash corrigiendo hasta 0,025btc

Desde móvil


----------



## germantsi (3 Mar 2017)

Yo compre dash a 0,27 Bitcoins hace unos dias.
Ayer compre a 0,45, que gran error justo en pico....

No he vendido, voy a largo. Yo prefiero meterme en Dash. Estuve esperando 2 dias a que confirmara Bitcoin... Lo veo un atraso, al menos no poder cancelar la transferencia.


Me arriesgo y lo meto todo en dash. Apuesto por ella.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (3 Mar 2017)

germantsi dijo:


> Yo compre dash a 0,27 Bitcoins hace unos dias.
> Ayer compre a 0,45, que gran error justo en pico....
> 
> No he vendido, voy a largo. Yo prefiero meterme en Dash. Estuve esperando 2 dias a que confirmara Bitcoin... Lo veo un atraso, al menos no poder cancelar la transferencia.
> ...



Lo que pienso es que en la guerra de crypto-divisas Dash vs Monero, que lleva desde hace varios meses desde el pump de Monero, si diversificas un poco en Monero, puede que no sea mala idea, ya que como proyecto no lo veo, pero como especulación si ya que la única forma que tiene de competir y mantener foco de inversión (compra/venta) de tokan es que los tiburones, la muevan hacia arriba, y mi hipótesis no ha ido desacertada ya que la han conseguido subir de 12 a 14$ +-

Pero eh! es una hipótesis estrategia mía. Así que con cautela.. y más lo que diga yo que patino. )


----------



## paketazo (3 Mar 2017)

germantsi dijo:


> Yo compre dash a 0,27 Bitcoins hace unos dias.
> Ayer compre a 0,45, que gran error justo en pico....
> 
> No he vendido, voy a largo. Yo prefiero meterme en Dash. Estuve esperando 2 dias a que confirmara Bitcoin... Lo veo un atraso, al menos no poder cancelar la transferencia.
> ...



Yo aposté hace algunos meses, y no he vendido ni una. Me quedé a poco de un masternode por diversificar con otras monedas, pero bueno, supongo que con el tiempo quizá se rebajen las exigencias en cuanto a esos 1000 Dash, siempre que la subida sea sostenida en el tiempo.

Creo que tu decisión es buena, pero solo el tiempo dará o quitará razón.

Cuando uno de los grandes añada Dash (especulan entre Coinbase o Kraken), será por que las ballenas van servidas, al igual que pasó con ETH, y ellas solitas se encargarán de promocionar, publicitar, recomendar y extender la pólvora que les hará más ricos y poderosos. 

Un saludo


----------



## fernandojcg (3 Mar 2017)

Hola, Buenas Tardes: Con las debidas disculpas para quienes os movéis por este hilo, me permito entrar para saludar a paketazo y del que hacia tiempo que no leía nada. Siempre ha sido alguien a quien me ha gustado leer.

Saludos.


----------



## germantsi (3 Mar 2017)

Gracias por los consejos.

Yo invierto por principios. No lo hago especulando porque no se me da tan bien.

Monero me gusto en su dia. El tema es que la criptodivisa reina sera transparente y anonima...

Transparente porque podras ver todas las transacciones, y anonima porque las cuentas\direcciones no tienen nombre...
Esto te permite registrar cuentas a nombre de comercios en los registros de un pais y hacer transacciones anonimas con un mixer como el de dash...

Por tanto yo me muevo por esta serie de principios... Porque diversificar si lo tengo claro... Apuesto por ello y si me equivoco... Pues ya esta jeje

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## racional (4 Mar 2017)

Monero, dash, ethereum, me da que sobran todas, que tienen de especial todas estas? que han innovado algo, el problema es que en el mundo de la tecnologia la innovacion nunca terminara, y el proximo año habra algo mejor.


----------



## Divad (4 Mar 2017)

racional dijo:


> Monero, dash, ethereum, me da que sobran todas, que tienen de especial todas estas? que han innovado algo, el problema es que en el mundo de la tecnologia la innovacion nunca terminara, y el proximo año habra algo mejor.



Sirven para jugar :Baile:

Si solo estuviera BTC sería aburrido, abriendo la mesa a más jugadores se hace creer una cierta competencia por apoderarse de la mesa y en ello está BTC como anfitrión por ser la primera cabeza de la hidra :

Lo mismo pasa con el juego FIAT. Los verdaderos amos son los que se dedican a crearnos juegos para que estemos entretenidos :fiufiu::rolleye: Acaso no llevamos milenios igual?


----------



## germantsi (4 Mar 2017)

racional dijo:


> Monero, dash, ethereum, me da que sobran todas, que tienen de especial todas estas? que han innovado algo, el problema es que en el mundo de la tecnologia la innovacion nunca terminara, y el proximo año habra algo mejor.



Por lo pronto Dash sirve para hacer transacciones instantaneas. Permite poder votar sobre su codigo no solo a los mineros, sino a los grandes propietarios de monedas con masternodes.

Estas criptodivisas subiran con la caida de bitcoin.
Porque caera bitcoin? Porque yo por ejemplo hice hace unos dias un envio y se me quedo en la mempool sin confirmar 2 dias... Tuve que desbloquearlo gracias al pool de viabtc que permite acelerar 100 transacciones cada hora y puse la mia...

Cuanta mas gente conozca bitcoin, mas saturada sera la mempool y mas gente se ira a otras criptodivisas.

Yo personalmente me voy de Bitcoin por eso.

Solo el tiempo dira quien de nosotros tiene la razon.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (4 Mar 2017)

germantsi dijo:


> Por lo pronto Dash sirve para hacer transacciones instantaneas. Permite poder votar sobre su codigo no solo a los mineros, sino a los grandes propietarios de monedas con masternodes.
> 
> Estas criptodivisas subiran con la caida de bitcoin.
> Porque caera bitcoin? Porque yo por ejemplo hice hace unos dias un envio y se me quedo en la mempool sin confirmar 2 dias... Tuve que desbloquearlo gracias al pool de viabtc que permite acelerar 100 transacciones cada hora y puse la mia...
> ...



La clave ahora mismo es la velocidad de intercambio, y las TPS, el gran reto es servir en bandeja al comercio/comerciante la posibilidad de pago inmediato sin apenas tasas, y en eso está ahora mismo Dash.

Pagar un café con BTC es posible, pero complicado, sin embargo con Dash se puede hacer. Buscad por la red por ejemplo la máquina expendedora de botellas de agua (es solo un prototipo, pero al menos existe y se ve que funciona)

BTC tiene que evolucionar, y en ello está, pero mientras no evoluciona el resto se le va subiendo a las barbas (buscad el último movimiento de Roger Ver explicando que su corazón pertenece a BTC, pero la racionalidad le dice que algo no va bien...por eso ha invertido en Dash un buen pico)

Un saludo, y suerte.


----------



## remonster (4 Mar 2017)

germantsi dijo:


> Por lo pronto Dash sirve para hacer transacciones instantaneas. Permite poder votar sobre su codigo no solo a los mineros, sino a los grandes propietarios de monedas con masternodes.
> 
> Estas criptodivisas subiran con la caida de bitcoin.
> Porque caera bitcoin? Porque yo por ejemplo hice hace unos dias un envio y se me quedo en la mempool sin confirmar 2 dias... Tuve que desbloquearlo gracias al pool de viabtc que permite acelerar 100 transacciones cada hora y puse la mia...
> ...



Pues por la misma razon la gente se habria ido del oro hace 50 años.

Creo que más de uno no entendéis para qué sirve el bitcoin.


----------



## germantsi (4 Mar 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Pues por la misma razon la gente se habria ido del oro hace 50 años.
> 
> Creo que más de uno no entendéis para qué sirve el bitcoin.



Sirve como reserva de valor. Eso no lo discuto.

Pero cuando se cubra el nicho de mercado que es la criptodivisa de pagos diarios, si a su vez tambien funciona como reserva de valor... Ya no necesitaran el bitcoin para ese fin.

Tenemos pensamientos diferentes, solo el tiempo sera el que diga cual de los dos tiene razon o no.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## remonster (4 Mar 2017)

germantsi dijo:


> Sirve como reserva de valor. Eso no lo discuto.
> 
> Pero cuando se cubra el nicho de mercado que es la criptodivisa de pagos diarios, si a su vez tambien funciona como reserva de valor... Ya no necesitaran el bitcoin para ese fin.
> 
> ...



Las dos tienen razon, pero la.cripto.de.pequeños pagos corrientes no necesita la seguridad del hashrate de bitcoin


----------



## germantsi (4 Mar 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Las dos tienen razon, pero la.cripto.de.pequeños pagos corrientes no necesita la seguridad del hashrate de bitcoin



Ahi estoy de acuerdo contigo...
No lo habia pensado... Mmm

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## racional (4 Mar 2017)

paketazo;18886778
BTC tiene que evolucionar dijo:


> Se supone que BTC evolucionara, y cuando eso ocurra el resto caera el picado. Es que en estas cosas lo más importante es quien llega primero. No lo digo como dogma de fé, sino que es un hecho que asi ocurre con muchas otras cosas. Podria algún dia llegar a haber una altcoin secundaria, pero seria secundaria. Ahora mismo ETH es la que esta en posicion mas cercana de eso, pero esta justificado el precio del ETH? yo creo que no.


----------



## Kondarra (5 Mar 2017)

Que conste que yo tengo algo de alts. 

Sin embargo tengo una cuestión sobre el perfil de inversor de alt en burbuja. Los que invertís en alts distintas al Bitcoin si sois sinceros ¿lo hacéis porque creéis en ellas o lo hacéis porque no comprasteis bitcoins en sus inicios y os arrepentís? Empiezo yo. Soy de los segundos.


----------



## germantsi (5 Mar 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Que conste que yo tengo algo de alts.
> 
> Sin embargo tengo una cuestión sobre el perfil de inversor de alt en burbuja. Los que invertís en alts distintas al Bitcoin si sois sinceros ¿lo hacéis porque creéis en ellas o lo hacéis porque no comprasteis bitcoins en sus inicios y os arrepentís? Empiezo yo. Soy de los segundos.



Porque creo en ella. Soy inversor en Dash.

En Bitcoin tambien creo, pero si a largo plazo no aumentan el numero de Transacciones por dia, creo que morira de exito.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (5 Mar 2017)

por favor :

un exchange rápido y sencillo para funcionar con una cuenta en euros ?

cualquier indicación o matiz importante sobre su funcionamiento es bienvenida. busco el camino más corto entre clickar y funcionar.

gracias.


----------



## paketazo (5 Mar 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Que conste que yo tengo algo de alts.
> 
> Sin embargo tengo una cuestión sobre el perfil de inversor de alt en burbuja. Los que invertís en alts distintas al Bitcoin si sois sinceros ¿lo hacéis porque creéis en ellas o lo hacéis porque no comprasteis bitcoins en sus inicios y os arrepentís? Empiezo yo. Soy de los segundos.



La ilusión que me genera el futuro de las criptdivisas, es evitar de algún modo, el comisionista impasible llamado estado, que nos lleva sangrando desde su creación, para mantenerse fuerte y sano, a costa de destruir el trabajo productivo, la empresa privada (pequeña y mediana), y crear trabas de todo tipo para que el individuo pueda poseer al 100% lo que se ha ganado con "el sudor de su frente"

Tener 1000€ en el banco, es igual a compartir 1000€ con el banco...tener 1 BTC es igual, a tener un BTC...nadie me lo puede arrebatar sin mis claves privadas. Sin embargo mis cuentas bancarias y sus claves privadas, no son realmente mias.

Luego, lo de hacerse rico especulando y todo eso está muy bien, que cada uno obre en consecuencia, pero lo de verdad interesante, es dejarles un mundo un poco más libre y menos manipulado a nuestros hijos...que Orwell no acabe teniendo la razón.

Buen día a todos.


----------



## germantsi (5 Mar 2017)

juli dijo:


> por favor :
> 
> un exchange rápido y sencillo para funcionar con una cuenta en euros ?
> 
> ...



Para Dash, poloniex y btc-e

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## zz00zz (5 Mar 2017)

El avance está en romper los dos últimos monopolios que quedan 

el del *dinero* y el del* poder* 

Monopolios ostentados por un ente centralista que mediante su propia ley se auto otorga los exclusivos privilegios de la creación del dinero y el poder político a fin de gobernar su* particular* y *dictadora* democracia.

Descentralizar estos dos poderes y llevarlos a las manos de la sociedad para distribuirlos es entregar el gobierno auténticamente democrático del dinero y el poder a la sociedad

A esto lo llamo *Descentralización Distribuida de la Democracia*. 

Las marionetas deben disponer de su propia personalidad y sentirse* libres* *únicos* y *seguros* es el derecho de nacimiento de cualquier humano.

Ha llegado el momento de atomizar.


----------



## juli (5 Mar 2017)

germantsi dijo:


> Para Dash, poloniex y btc-e
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



Polniex y btc-e están en europa ?

En cuánto tiempo podría operar una vez ordene la salida de mis fondos en cuenta ?

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## rujtt (5 Mar 2017)

¿Donde se puede descargar Electrum de escritorio para Dash que funcione en Linux?


----------



## djun (5 Mar 2017)

rujtt dijo:


> ¿Donde se puede descargar Electrum de escritorio para Dash que funcione en Linux?



No sé si existe Electrum de escritorio para Dash, las wallets que yo conozco para Dash son estas:
Dash Wallets &mdash; Dash


----------



## Divad (5 Mar 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Que conste que yo tengo algo de alts.
> 
> Sin embargo tengo una cuestión sobre el perfil de inversor de alt en burbuja. Los que invertís en alts distintas al Bitcoin si sois sinceros ¿lo hacéis porque creéis en ellas o lo hacéis porque no comprasteis bitcoins en sus inicios y os arrepentís? Empiezo yo. Soy de los segundos.



En BTC no he entrado por el precio. Por creer, creo en ethereum por los peces gordos que han entrado.

1 ETH a 1800$ estaría bien para cobrar la nómina ☺



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (5 Mar 2017)

zz00zz dijo:


> El avance está en romper los dos últimos monopolios que quedan
> 
> el del *dinero* y el del* poder*
> 
> ...



La exclavitud perfecta se basa en esclavos que se consideran hombres libres. Evidentemente como decía un hombre sabio, no hay mejor esclavo que el que se considera un hombre libre, y creo que es una verdad y evidencia como un templo.

Cualquiera de nosotros para generar 100€ en riqueza, hemos de entregar a cambio "X" horas de trabajo/tiempo, y damos por "bueno" ese tiempo en base al dinero recibido.

Pero reflexionemos unos segundos...nosotros hemos puesto algo en esta ecuacón, que es por otra parte lo más valioso que poseemos...nuestro tiempo, finito y precioso.

Los bancos centrales, emiten dinero (deuda), a su antojo, y según las "necesidades" generadas por los gobiernos a los que sirven...no han derramado ni una gota de sudor, no han generado ningún trabajo productivo, ni han gastado ningun tiempo de sus vidas.

La ecuación falla...en una contraparte perfecta yo cambio mi tiempo o mi riqueza por algo que presupongo de igual o similar valor generado por otra/s personas...sin embargo, los entes gubernamentales cambian su dinero, creado de la nada, por nuestro finito tiempo (esclavitud aceptada).

Si lo razonais friamente, cualquier método de pago dónde no intervenga un tercero, es mejor que el propio dinero fiat. Incluso la "peor" criptodivisa, es mejor que el "mejor" dinero fiat, ya que su creación (sin preminado y chorradas varias), es más justa que la creación de fiat.

El patrón oro era un método de pago ideal, hasta que las minas fueron nacionalizadas por los estados, en ese momento, se corrompió un sistema de intercambio de valor muy eficaz.

Si mañana de algún modo el BTC se pudiera nacionalizar, no valdría un pimiento, del mismo modo para mi, no valdría para nada si los estados pudieran seguir, rastrear su origen y destino (con nombres y apellidos)...me la pela la excusa del terrorismo y esas pantomimas, pues no hay mayor terrorismo que el de los grandes entes gubernamentales que crean armamento que luego por arte de magia, acaba en manos del "terror" cuando han sido ellos mismos los origenes de dicho mal.

BTC/ criptodivisas, podrían hacernos más libres, no lo estropeemos, pues puede ser un antes y un despues en la historia contemporanea, y quizá, seamos los afortunados de vivir dicho cambio.

Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## rujtt (5 Mar 2017)

djun dijo:


> No sé si existe Electrum de escritorio para Dash, las wallets que yo conozco para Dash son estas:
> Dash Wallets &mdash; Dash



Gracias, en la pagina viene debajo de dash core: download tgz, hash file y pgp ¿que significa cada cosa? ¿hay que bajar las 3 o solo download tgz ya funcionaria completo?


----------



## djun (5 Mar 2017)

rujtt dijo:


> Gracias, en la pagina viene debajo de dash core: download tgz, hash file y pgp ¿que significa cada cosa? ¿hay que bajar las 3 o solo download tgz ya funcionaria completo?



Creo que es suficiente con descargar e instalar el archivo Download Installer de Dash Core. Los otros, Hash File y PGP, no sé lo que son. Creo que sirven para añadir funcionalidades de masternode (por ejemplo le retribuyen a quien tenga mas de 1000 Dash por mantener activo 24 horas al día un masternode).


----------



## zz00zz (5 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> La exclavitud perfecta se basa en esclavos que se consideran hombres libres. Evidentemente como decía un hombre sabio, no hay mejor esclavo que el que se considera un hombre libre, y creo que es una verdad y evidencia como un templo.
> 
> Si mañana de algún modo el BTC se pudiera nacionalizar, no valdría un pimiento, del mismo modo para mi, no valdría para nada si los estados pudieran seguir, rastrear su origen y destino (con nombres y apellidos)...me la pela la excusa del terrorismo y esas pantomimas, pues no hay mayor terrorismo que el de los grandes entes gubernamentales que crean armamento que luego por arte de magia, acaba en manos del "terror" cuando han sido ellos mismos los origenes de dicho mal.
> 
> ...




De acuerdo contigo, yo ya hace tiempo me salí de btc por estos motivos

Encontré en su día Maidsafe el cual considero como ya de otra galaxia, se esta trabajando en ello, no va a tardar en aparecer, una vez se lleve a cabo, no solamente aparecerá una nueva cripto aparecerá una nueva internet descentralizada sin servidores, sin dns, distribuida, P2P y encriptada.

La autentica descentralización la ofrece Maidsafe desde los propios fundamentos. para mi el resto son sucedáneos.


----------



## tastas (5 Mar 2017)

rujtt dijo:


> Gracias, en la pagina viene debajo de dash core: download tgz, hash file y pgp ¿que significa cada cosa? ¿hay que bajar las 3 o solo download tgz ya funcionaria completo?



Hash file y pgp es para identificar que lo que te estás descargando coincide con lo que los desarrolladores han creado, que mediante Man In The Middle o de alguna otra manera no te hayan dado el cambiazo.
No soy experto ni mucho menos, pero creo que necesitáis algo más de formación para evitar desgracias.


----------



## djun (5 Mar 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Hash file y pgp es para identificar que lo que te estás descargando coincide con lo que los desarrolladores han creado, que mediante Man In The Middle o de alguna otra manera no te hayan dado el cambiazo.
> No soy experto ni mucho menos, pero creo que necesitáis algo más de formación para evitar desgracias.



¿Entonces se debería descargar y ejecutar estos archivos, Hash file y PGP, antes de instalar el Download Installer de Dash Core?

Al ser la página oficial de Dash, es dificil pensar que quizás el wallet de Dash no sea el original que han creado los desarroladores.


----------



## tastas (5 Mar 2017)

djun dijo:


> ¿Entonces se debería descargar y ejecutar estos archivos, Hash file y PGP, antes de instalar el Download Installer de Dash Core?
> 
> Al ser la página oficial de Dash, es dificil pensar que quizás el wallet de Dash no sea el original que han creado los desarroladores.



El cliente Dash es crítico por la información que maneja. Al existir la posibilidad de que alguien modifique el archivo que crees que te tienes que descargar, conviene utilizar otros métodos para comprobar la integridad de los mismos. Estos métodos son firmar los programas mediante pgp, con las firmas de los desarrolladores. También suelen publicar los hashes de los programas publicados, ya que si hay un cambio en ellos, el hash del archivo será diferente.
Es algo muy habitual en cualquier lanzamiento de cualquier criptomoneda y aunque estoy bastante seguro de que muy pocos realizan las comprobaciones recomendadas, lo mínimo es saber que eso se debería hacer.


----------



## djun (5 Mar 2017)

tastas dijo:


> El cliente Dash es crítico por la información que maneja. Al existir la posibilidad de que alguien modifique el archivo que crees que te tienes que descargar, conviene utilizar otros métodos para comprobar la integridad de los mismos. Estos métodos son firmar los programas mediante pgp, con las firmas de los desarrolladores. También suelen publicar los hashes de los programas publicados, ya que si hay un cambio en ellos, el hash del archivo será diferente.
> Es algo muy habitual en cualquier lanzamiento de cualquier criptomoneda y aunque estoy bastante seguro de que muy pocos realizan las comprobaciones recomendadas, lo mínimo es saber que eso se debería hacer.



Gracias, pero no llego a saber como se debe proceder.
Primero instalo el Download Installer y despues lo 'firmo' introduciendo alguna clave que existe en el archivo PGP?. Luego ejecuto el Hash File y compruebo si el hash es diferente o es igual? 

Ni puta idea oiga. Dudo que halla muchos que se conozcan todo este rollo y sepan como actuar.

Los propios desarrolladores deberian ofrecer un tutorial o videotutorial traducido a varios idiomas cuando un tema de estos es tan complejo.

Al final el Bitcoin y el Dash es sólo para frikis de la hiperseguridad.


----------



## Claudius (5 Mar 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Que conste que yo tengo algo de alts.
> 
> Sin embargo tengo una cuestión sobre el perfil de inversor de alt en burbuja. Los que invertís en alts distintas al Bitcoin si sois sinceros ¿lo hacéis porque creéis en ellas o lo hacéis porque no comprasteis bitcoins en sus inicios y os arrepentís? Empiezo yo. Soy de los segundos.



Bitcoin, nació como OpenSource, ya me cansa bastante explicar porque hay nicho de mercado bastante elevado para que en el sector existan tokens, que lo complementen basado en usar su código mejorado en muchos casos para otras cosas. 
Con esta premisa, cuando pagas por un token, estás pagando por la solución que aporta a algún problema que esa solución tenga éxito o no es otro tema, que el complejo mercado y el tiempo lo dirá..


----------



## tastas (5 Mar 2017)

djun dijo:


> Gracias, pero no llego a saber como se debe proceder.
> Primero instalo el Download Installer y despues lo 'firmo' introduciendo alguna clave que existe en el archivo PGP?. Luego ejecuto el Hash File y compruebo si el hash es diferente o es igual?
> 
> Ni puta idea oiga. Dudo que halla muchos que se conozcan todo este rollo y sepan como actuar.
> ...



Poco a poco. Yo no lo hago cada tan a menudo como para ayudarte sin dedicarle un buen tiempo.
Básicamente lo que tienes que hacer es bajarte el archivo con la clave pública pgp de los autores y comprobar si el software lleva la firma. Hay varias aplicaciones que sirven para esto. Suena complicado pero en la práctica no lo es tanto. Para windows tienes varias opciones, yo usé gpg4win sin problemas. pgp windows - Buscar con Google

Es muy difícil no meterse en Bitcoin y acabar llenándote de la filosofía ciberpunk y el movimiento Open Source. Una de las bases es no tener que confiar en terceros para manejar información. Con estas comprobaciones no te tienes que fiar de que la página te está dando el archivo correcto, lo puedes comprobar con la firma del autor en tu propio pc.
Es imprescindible? No. 

Pero en cuanto te enteras de 2 o 3 historias de lo que puede pasar si no haces las cosas correctamente, acabas intentando hacer las cosas de la manera más segura posible.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (6 Mar 2017)

Si pudierais poner una máquina con una buena targeta gráfica a minar alguna altcoin ¿cual o cuales elegiriais?

Si la moneda se cotiza mas o menos da igual. Solo es por ver como funciona.


----------



## Alxemi (6 Mar 2017)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Si pudierais poner una máquina con una buena targeta gráfica a minar alguna altcoin ¿cual o cuales elegiriais?
> 
> Si la moneda se cotiza mas o menos da igual. Solo es por ver como funciona.



Yo estoy minando ETC con varias RX480, aunque lo hago mas por apoyar la red que por rendimiento económico.

puedes hacer tus numeritos aqui:

WhatToMine - Crypto coins mining calculator. Bitcoin Ethereum Zcash X11 Blake

Creo que si buscas la mejor eficiencia energética es mejor el modelo 470, pero para hash por € la 480

Anyway están a punto de salir las nuevas de ATI, habrá que ver...


----------



## rujtt (7 Mar 2017)

¿Que opinais de Dash para largo plazo? 
Ya se cambio de nombre varias veces, antes era Darkcoin.
¿Se volvera a cambiar de nombre o seguira como Dash para siempre e ira para arriba?


----------



## paketazo (7 Mar 2017)

rujtt dijo:


> ¿Que opinais de Dash para largo plazo?
> Ya se cambio de nombre varias veces, antes era Darkcoin.
> ¿Se volvera a cambiar de nombre o seguira como Dash para siempre e ira para arriba?



Hay casi 200K wallets con cash, esto quiere decir que está bastante bien distribuido comparado con otras shitcoins. Dudo muicho que cambie de nombre de nuevo...si acaso, se le irán agregando coletillas "Dash evolution"

Para largo plazo la incógnita está servida, de todos modos, el bajo float actual, la reducción de recompensa, la new de que a finales de este mes entrata en un gran exchanger/fiat, y que a medidados de año "evolution" permitirá al comercio/particular, usar Dash con de modo sencillo, parecen suficientes argumentos para ser optimista.

Un saludo


----------



## Alxemi (7 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Hay casi 200K wallets con cash, esto quiere decir que está bastante bien distribuido comparado con otras shitcoins. Dudo muicho que cambie de nombre de nuevo...si acaso, se le irán agregando coletillas "Dash evolution"
> 
> Para largo plazo la incógnita está servida, de todos modos, el bajo float actual, la reducción de recompensa, la new de que a finales de este mes entrata en un gran exchanger/fiat, y que a medidados de año "evolution" permitirá al comercio/particular, usar Dash con de modo sencillo, parecen suficientes argumentos para ser optimista.
> 
> Un saludo



Paketazo que tal va Vcash? 

Desde móvil


----------



## paketazo (7 Mar 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Paketazo que tal va Vcash?
> 
> Desde móvil



Mal...

El nuevo developer aparece un día y desaparece un mes. No le reprocho nada, pues hace lo que buenamente puede.

Creo que ahora mismo está en manos muy débiles, y nadie invertirá un $ en ella, no por la tecnología, que está probada y va bien, si no por que una moneda sin un equipo detrás que la respelde es más inestable que un volcán en erupción.

Yo tengo algunas de hace mucho tiempo, las pocas que me quedan, y les gano algo gracias a la revalorización del BTC frente al fiat, pero loq ue es frente a BTC ahora mismo, fiasco.

Mantengo alguna NAV, los developers están activos, pero nos asalta la duda de siempre ¿ofrece algo nuevo y revolucionario?...la respuesta es que no, así que supongo que la veremos con pump&dump mucho tiempo si no aporta nada nuevo.

Monero tiene muchas virtudes, pero un gran problema que se ha comntado por aquí...las transacciones invisibles al 100% hacen imposible el rastreo, pero para bien y para mal...puedo hacer una compra por la red, y nunca recibir lo pedido, no hay constancia de que esa transacción se haya realizado (la hay, pero no es tan sencillo de demostrar por lo que he leido), mientras que una blockchain visible, se ve la salida y la entrada en las direcciones, y esto serviría en un hipotético caso como prueba o garantía.

Veremos como lo van solucionando.

Un saludo.


----------



## rujtt (7 Mar 2017)

¿Que pagina usais vosotros para cambiar btc a dash?

¿Que pagina tiene las menores comisiones para cambiar btc a dash?

¿Cryptonator, changelly....?


----------



## djun (8 Mar 2017)

rujtt dijo:


> ¿Que pagina usais vosotros para cambiar btc a dash?
> 
> ¿Que pagina tiene las menores comisiones para cambiar btc a dash?
> 
> ¿Cryptonator, changelly....?



Lo puedes hacer desde la pagina de shapeshift ( ShapeShift | Cryptocurrency Exchange | Simple Coin Conversion ), no requiere registrarse.

También lo puedes hacer con el monedero Exodus ( Exodus : Manage Blockchain Assets ) Incluye un Exchange para intercambiar monedas. Es cómodo y sencillo de usar.


----------



## rujtt (8 Mar 2017)

¿Vosotros hasta donde creeis que puede bajar Dash? 

Parece que va junto con btc en la caida ¿veis buen momento ahora para entrar a Dash?


----------



## psiloman (8 Mar 2017)

rujtt dijo:


> ¿Vosotros hasta donde creeis que puede bajar Dash?
> 
> Parece que va junto con btc en la caida ¿veis buen momento ahora para entrar a Dash?



En mi humilde opinión el btc va a bajar de 1000 euros en pocos días, aunque sea fugazmente, por lo que el resto de criptos van a estar muy revueltas, y previsiblemente a la baja.

Mantente en espera, atento a cazar buenas oportunidades, no sólo las vas a tener en Dash.


----------



## paketazo (8 Mar 2017)

rujtt dijo:


> ¿Vosotros hasta donde creeis que puede bajar Dash?
> 
> Parece que va junto con btc en la caida ¿veis buen momento ahora para entrar a Dash?



Técnicamente y usando la gráfica de 4 horas y la de diario, estamos apoyándonos sobre la MM de 40.

Está claro que si la perdemos habrá una bajada interesante, pero de momento se está agarrando a ella de modo consistente.

Si lo analizamos en BTC/Dash, me quedaría como soporte con la zona de 0.035-0,0355 , perdido ese punto derrapada bajista.

Ahora también hay una cosa evidente, si nos basamos en gráficos pasados que hayan movido la cantidad de BTC que ha movido Dash estas semanas, tenemos a ETH y a Monero en plena euforia alcista hace ya muchos meses, y extrapolando a Dash lo sucedido, debería saltar el precio al alza esta misma semana. 

Conclusión rápida, esperar por abajo al soporte 0.035, y por arriba a rotura de máximos históricos 0.0485...yo apostaría por esto último, pero no soy coherente, pues soy parte interesada y me puede la "pasión".

Hagas lo que hagas, cautela y solo dinero que no "duela" estancar o perder.

Un saludo.


----------



## rujtt (9 Mar 2017)

Gracias por vuestras respuestas. Parece que ¿¿¿¿ya acabo la correcion??? 
btc y dash otra vez subiendo a tope, aunque aqui nada es lo que parece muchas veces, que parece que va arriba del todo o abajo del todo y luego corrige.


----------



## Alxemi (9 Mar 2017)

rujtt dijo:


> Gracias por vuestras respuestas. Parece que ¿¿¿¿ya acabo la correcion???
> btc y dash otra vez subiendo a tope, aunque aqui nada es lo que parece muchas veces, que parece que va arriba del todo o abajo del todo y luego corrige.



El mercado estará muy volatil hasta que se sepa si se aprueba o no la ETF, cosa que puede ocurrir mañana o el lunes.


----------



## rujtt (9 Mar 2017)

La gente con las graficas de btc y dash a mano ¿en btc y dash en que precios estan las siguientes resistencias y soportes?

La ETF seguramente lo diran en el ultimo momento si se rechaza o no.


----------



## paketazo (9 Mar 2017)

rujtt dijo:


> La gente con las graficas de btc y dash a mano ¿en btc y dash en que precios estan las siguientes resistencias y soportes?
> 
> La ETF seguramente lo diran en el ultimo momento si se rechaza o no.



resistencia 0.0485 soporte 0.035

acabo de ver como un tío/tía en poloniex ejecutó una venta a mercado de 15K Dash, sobre 530BTC para el buche, y lo increíble es que parece que el precio se está recuperando de ese enorme dump...

Veremos a ver que sucede, pero aquí empieza la lucha cortos Vs largos de verdad.

Un saludo


----------



## michinato (10 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Mal...
> 
> El nuevo developer aparece un día y desaparece un mes. No le reprocho nada, pues hace lo que buenamente puede.
> 
> ...




En Monero si se pueden demostrar pagos. Lo bueno precisamente es que esos pagos solo se pueden demostrar en caso de que tu quieras, si no quieres nadie va a saber que has transferido x coins de tal dirección a tal otra. 

Para mi esto no es un problema, es una ventaja diferencial.


El método de demostrar un pago sería el siguiente:

monero wallet cli - How do I prove that a payment has been sent to a particular address? - Monero Stack Exchange

viewkey - How does one provide "proof" of payment beyond txid? - Monero Stack Exchange



Existe incluso una herramienta online que podrías utilizar, aunque si se es un poco paranoico y se quiere conservar la privacidad mejor hacerlo con el cliente local.

XMR Tests


----------



## tastas (10 Mar 2017)

michinato dijo:


> En Monero si se pueden demostrar pagos. Lo bueno precisamente es que esos pagos solo se pueden demostrar en caso de que tu quieras, si no quieres nadie va a saber que has transferido x coins de tal dirección a tal otra.
> 
> Para mi esto no es un problema, es una ventaja diferencial.
> 
> ...



La mejor opción siempre es privacidad por defecto. Espero que por defecto también mejore la de btc pronto.

taptap


----------



## Claudius (10 Mar 2017)

Ya tenía contemplada esta posibilidad (que se abra la veda, sobre todo para ETH) si se aprueba un ETF de Bitcoin de los 3, -de este año- pero me ha llamado la atención: 
Que estén mirándolo hacer con ETC (Barry Silbert el de la propuesta de Octubre)

Firma de inversión estadounidense planea introducir Ethereum Classic en el Mercado de Valores | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## Divad (10 Mar 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Ya tenía contemplada esta posibilidad (que se abra la veda, sobre todo para ETH) si se aprueba un ETF de Bitcoin de los 3, -de este año- pero me ha llamado la atención:
> Que estén mirándolo hacer con ETC (Barry Silbert el de la propuesta de Octubre)
> 
> Firma de inversión estadounidense planea introducir Ethereum Classic en el Mercado de Valores | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas



Por qué no han dejado morir ETC? Qué utilidad tiene o tendrá?

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (10 Mar 2017)

michinato dijo:


> En Monero si se pueden demostrar pagos. Lo bueno precisamente es que esos pagos solo se pueden demostrar en caso de que tu quieras, si no quieres nadie va a saber que has transferido x coins de tal dirección a tal otra.
> 
> Para mi esto no es un problema, es una ventaja diferencial.
> 
> ...



Si te soy sincero, he trasteado algo la wallet, después de instalarme toda la "puta" blockchain, más engorrosa y lenta no puede ser...hice unos cuantos envíos recepciones de prueba, y no me ha dado ningún fallo.

El único contra es esa lentitud de sincronización día tras día...ahora llevo unos 15 días sin sincronizar y ya me da miedo el tiempo que me tardará.

por otra parte Dash, sincroniza así a groso modo y con mi ADSL normalita 4 veces más rápido, y los envíos con instant send lo más que me han tardado son 10 segundos...monero me suele tardar como mucho 5 minutos.

Estoy tentado de sacarme Monero de encima si pumpea. Tu que parece que controlas esa cripto en concreto, crees que puede realmente tener un nicho explotable si no se agiliza el software y acerca más al público de a pie?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## michinato (10 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Si te soy sincero, he trasteado algo la wallet, después de instalarme toda la "puta" blockchain, más engorrosa y lenta no puede ser...hice unos cuantos envíos recepciones de prueba, y no me ha dado ningún fallo.
> 
> El único contra es esa lentitud de sincronización día tras día...ahora llevo unos 15 días sin sincronizar y ya me da miedo el tiempo que me tardará.
> 
> ...



Tampoco te creas que controlo especialmente. 

Yo creo que tiene nicho precisamente por estar donde está ahora mismo, no teniendo un interfaz amigable ni siendo precisamente rápida. A partir de aquí creo que solo puede mejorar con clientes más sencillos, guis para todos los públicos, apps, etc. Evidentemente si no mejora su usabilidad, el publico se decantará por otras opciones.

Para mi lo fundamental de Monero es que de las criptos que he visto, es la que mejor permite conserva el anonimato, por lo tanto no invierto en ella para especular, sino porque creo que es necesario que exista una moneda así y me interesa que el proyecto salga adelante.

ni me planteo vender, solo voy acumulando XMR.


----------



## paketazo (10 Mar 2017)

Manda huevos, menuda volatilidad...me recuerda a los pares de divisas con el $ cuando la FED se pronuncia sobre subidas o bajadas de tipos...si finalmente estos mercados se comportan del mismo modo, tras la volatilidad de las primeras horas (arriba o abajo de manera exagerada), se retoma la tendencia principal de largo plazo...para el caso de BTC evidentemente alcista.

Pienso que en casos como estos, lo mejor es apagar la pantalla e irse a dar un paseo, por que si haces movimientos, siempre terminas con menos BTC, menos altcoins y menos $...pero es más fácil decirlo que hacerlo.

Un saludo y mucha suerte.


----------



## tastas (10 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Manda huevos, menuda volatilidad...me recuerda a los pares de divisas con el $ cuando la FED se pronuncia sobre subidas o bajadas de tipos...si finalmente estos mercados se comportan del mismo modo, tras la volatilidad de las primeras horas (arriba o abajo de manera exagerada), se retoma la tendencia principal de largo plazo...para el caso de BTC evidentemente alcista.
> 
> Pienso que en casos como estos, lo mejor es apagar la pantalla e irse a dar un paseo, por que si haces movimientos, siempre terminas con menos BTC, menos altcoins y menos $...pero es más fácil decirlo que hacerlo.
> 
> Un saludo y mucha suerte.



Con menos dinero no lo sé, pero con menos salud, sin duda.
Lo que tiene que molar es estar en la mesa de la comisión del ETF con el portátil abierto, aprovechando para vender y comprar según los rumores que tú mismo diseminas.


----------



## paketazo (10 Mar 2017)

Menudo baile le han pegado a todo el tinglado...hoy han caído carteras de todo tipo y color en el mercado altcoin...y otras se han creado.

Yo estaba animado a tradear algo, pero lo pensé mejor, y las que tengo, las traigo desde bastante abajo, y hasta se les acaba pillando cariño, así que me he quedado como estaba.

Lo del ETF, demuestra una vez más la rotura entre los mercados oficiales ($,€...) y los mercados del pueblo (BTC & Alts)...personalmente me alegro que se desvincule lo oficial de BTC, eso demuestra que le tienen miedo, y no le darán ninguna concesión.

Y tiene coña la cosa, por que en mercados USA hay ETFs de toda cuanta mierda cotiza en los mercados, pero bueno, así no se mezclará la calidad de BTC con la mierda del fiat on finalidad únicamente especulativa.

Me ha llamado la atención el dump en Dash, lo interesante no fue la bajada, fue que la tiraron con 10K Dash, y ahora no se han repuesto en sell side de polo, y se ha bajado de una oferta de 26K a 16K algo que yo jamás había visto, lo menos que he visto estos meses ha sido 19K a la venta...es como si se "acabarán"...pero bueno, supongo que habrá gato encerrado como siempre.

Un saludo y buenas noches a todos, espero ninguno metiera la pata.


----------



## Claudius (10 Mar 2017)

Alguna ha aprovechado el etf para recolectar ethereum? O a nadie se le ha ocurrido...
:Baile:

---------- Post added 10-mar-2017 at 23:09 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> Me ha llamado la atención el dump en Dash, lo interesante no fue la bajada, fue que la tiraron con 10K Dash, y ahora no se han repuesto en sell side de polo, y se ha bajado de una oferta de 26K a 16K algo que yo jamás había visto, lo menos que he visto estos meses ha sido 19K a la venta...es como si se "acabarán"...pero bueno, supongo que habrá gato encerrado como siempre.



No hay muchos, ten en cuenta que la mitad +- están en Masternode


----------



## Alxemi (10 Mar 2017)

Parece que monero ha recogido ventas de otras coins en el crash 

Desde móvil


----------



## paketazo (11 Mar 2017)

Manda huevos...Dash por las nubes, y todavía no han salido las news del exchanger ni la de la fecha exacta para liberar evolution...

Esto será un compra con el rumor vende con la new, o realmente se está gestando algo mayor a medio/largo plazo...?

Personalmente no he vendido ni una...evidentemente si me hiciera falta ese dinero ya lo hubiera vendido a 25$...espero que si algún día me hace falta y tengo que vender no recuerde estos precios actuales como una amarga oportunidad perdida.

Un saludo y buen fin de semana a todos.


----------



## rujtt (11 Mar 2017)

Vaya subidon de Dash ¿ahora en el par btc/dash donde esta la resistencia y el soporte?

Es muy raro que en Enero estuviera por 11 $ y ahora tan alto ¿que trampa hay aqui?


----------



## djun (11 Mar 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Alguna ha aprovechado el etf para recolectar ethereum? O a nadie se le ha ocurrido...



En otro hilo comentabas que los yankis quizá quieran potenciar otra cripto distinta de bitcoin, ya que la minería del bitcoin la dejarían en manos de los chinos. ¿Qué criptomonoedas crees que les puede interesar potenciar? ¿Cuales tienen mas posibilidades en tu opinión?


----------



## Claudius (11 Mar 2017)

djun dijo:


> En otro hilo comentabas que los yankis quizá quieran potenciar otra cripto distinta de bitcoin, ya que la minería del bitcoin la dejarían en manos de los chinos. ¿Qué criptomonoedas crees que les puede interesar potenciar? ¿Cuales tienen mas posibilidades en tu opinión?



Tu que crees.  escucha al mercado. 

---------- Post added 11-mar-2017 at 22:51 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> Esto será un compra con el rumor vende con la new, o realmente se está gestando algo mayor a medio/largo plazo...?
> .



El objetivo de Dash es competir face to face con Paypal. Y hay que ir por fundamentales y hoja de ruta, con cada 10$ que sube, se aumente la tesorería para *auto-financiar proyectos/propuestas*
El del exchange, es una minucia comparado con otros que se avecinan..


----------



## paketazo (11 Mar 2017)

*Claudius* ...vas cargadito... jejeje...enhorabuena.


----------



## djun (11 Mar 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Tu que crees.  escucha al mercado.



Yo creo que el mercado está confiando en ETH y en DASH. Pero tú que opinas. ¿Cuales te parecen mejores? Independientemente del mercado, que es coyuntural.




rujtt dijo:


> Vaya subidon de Dash ¿ahora en el par btc/dash donde esta la resistencia y el soporte?
> 
> Es muy raro que en Enero estuviera por 11 $ y ahora tan alto ¿que trampa hay aqui?



En el año 2009 un Bitcoin valía aproximadamente 0,0048 USD y después en el año 2013 pasó a valer mas de 200 USD. Es decir, el valor del Bitcoin se multiplicó por mas de 41.000. ( FayerWayer )
Las criptomonedas son así. Si DASH ha pasado de valer 15 a 60, o si quieres: hace algo mas de tiempo ha pasado de valer 5 a 70, entonces su valor sólo se ha multiplicado por 14. No tiene por qué tener trampa. Puede que haya un proyecto que justifique esa subida u otra subida mucho mayor. 

Aquellas criptomonedas que consigan ser fáciles de usar y que sean de gran aceptación por el gran público tendrán un valor enorme.

No hay que romperse la cabeza. Si uno confia en algunas criptos por su proyecto, lo mejor es comprar unas cuantas, aquella cantidad que uno esté dispuesto a perder, y después disfrutar del viaje. 

Hay personas que se gastan 1000 euros en loteria o quinielas todos los años. Si les toca bien. Si no les toca no hay problema.


----------



## Claudius (12 Mar 2017)

djun dijo:


> Yo creo que el mercado está confiando en ETH y en DASH. Pero tú que opinas. ¿Cuales te parecen mejores? Independientemente del mercado, que es coyuntural.



Mejores no lo se a lo mejor está pendiente de ser inventada.. oportunidades de negocio si.

El mercado institucional ha apostado abiertamente por ETH, tiene un recorrido interesante asegurado de 2 dígitos en % y por eso a lo mejor un día vemos un vehículo de inversión para el populacho en ETH. :Baile:

Dash, tiene una hoja de ruta que da lo que pide los usuarios finales mover del punto A al punto B sin complicaciones dándo una solución en la última milla además de otras muchas cosas. :o

El token de Factom, está agazapado esperando su momento, cuando salga wallet, seguramente se vayan muchos a hold de Poloniex, y empiece su recorrido al alza, da una buena solución para muchos problemas y tiene una buena hoja de ruta de producto además el gobierno USA ha invertido en el así como Microsoft. 

Gamecredits, si consiguen colar su crypto a empresas creadoras de juegos,
para crear un mercado entre ellas, que usen ese token, y que valga para varios juegos, free to play puede tener recorrido ya que los gamers de este tipo de juegos, siempre compran algunas monedas para mejorar su personaje, y el poder mover el mismo crédito entre juegos, puede generar u*n mercado real de uso* de crypto de cientos de millones. ienso:

Ripple es otra, ya que seguramente es la que al final decidan muchas redes bancarias (no todas) usar para mover valor mundial de A a B en segundos. Seguramente sea una de las candidatas a sustituir la red swift, que tantos problemas de seguridad está teniendo ultimamente.

Si la guerra fría de Bitcoin pasa a acciones hostiles reales, ocurrirá como el divorcio eth vs etc, aunque pienso que es más una artimaña para subir comisiones para amortizar la pérdida de ingresos del halving, mientras la gente esté dispuesta a pagar lo que se pida.. 

De momento esas a 2-4 años, en mi humilde opinión (como diría P. Sánchez).
tienen mucho potencial, de hacer negocio o tomar cuota de mercado mundial para *resolver un problema* que es lo que marca la diferencia, y tener usos plausibles.
o

Hay otras por ahí muy interesantes, pero quizás no es aún su 'momentum'.
:


----------



## juli (12 Mar 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Dash, tiene una hoja de ruta que da lo que pide los usuarios finales mover del punto A al punto B sin complicaciones dándo una solución en la última milla además de otras muchas cosas. :o



Bitcoin limita el minado a 21 millones de monedas.

Cómo plantea esto Dash ?


----------



## djun (12 Mar 2017)

juli dijo:


> Bitcoin limita el minado a 21 millones de monedas.
> 
> Cómo plantea esto Dash ?



Dash tiene un máximo aproximado de 22 millones de monedas.

¿Qué es Dash? - Spanish Documentation (Documentación en Español) - Confluence


------------------

*Rango de precios del Bitcoin desde el 2009.*


*2008:* Nació Bitcoin con el famoso bitcoin-white-paper.

*2009:* El Broker New Liberty Standard publicó el primer tipo de cambio en *0.0007639$* (05/10/2009), o lo que es lo mismo 1.309,03 BTC por 1$.

*2010:* *Mínimo 0,01$* (08/10/2010) a * Máximo 0,50$* (06/11/2010). Según MtGox desde el 17/07/2010,

*2011:* *Mínimo 0,289$* (02/01/2011) a *Máximo 31,9099$* (08/06/2011). Según el exchange MtGox,

*2012: Mínimo 3,878$* (16/02/2012) a *Máximo 15,40$* (17/08/2012). Según MtGox,

*2013: Mínimo 13,16123$* (01/01/2013) a *Máximo 1.242,00$* (29/11/2013). Según MtGox,

*2014: Mínimo 275,00$* (05/10/2014) a *Máximo 995,00$* (06/01/2014). Según BitStamp,

*2015: Mínimo 152,40$* (14/01/2015) a *Máximo 502,00$* (04/11/2015). Según BitStamp,

*2016: Mínimo 352,00$* (16/01/2016) a *Máximo 778,85$ *(18/06/2016). Según BitStamp,

11/09/2016 a las 18:44 GMT+2, Bitcoin según BitStamp cotiza a 623,27$

Rango de precios del Bitcoin desde 2009 | btcmarket


----------



## Claudius (12 Mar 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Ahí lo has dicho: lotería... Que alguien me explique que ha hecho exactamente Dash para subir?...:rolleye: ... Lo que tiene pinta es de que se ha comprado por si acaso pero sin que nada haya cambiado realmente.



La hipótesis más plausible es oferta vs demanda, no hay oferta para la demanda que hay, es simple. De 7M la mitad +- está en MN a partir de ahora con estos precios un MN ya no es accesible a cualquiera así que lo minado irá al mercado compra-venta.
La gente está tomando posiciones ante la llegada de Evolution..


----------



## paketazo (12 Mar 2017)

La gran duda que carcome a gran parte del personal es pensar:

¿se pondrá BTC a 10K $?...pero eso es mucha tela que cortar...mejor compro una shit que valga 10 centavos y espero que se ponga a 10$

Por parte de los tenedores de BTC, la duda es plausible de un modo opuesto:

Tengo BTC a 1200$, pero veo que hay otras monedas que pueden hacerlo bien...¿diversifico?...¿y si alguna gana a BTC a largo plazo y esos 1200 de ahora se convierten en 100$ en unos años?...¿cambio todos mis BTC?

Luego hay los convencidos al 100%:

Pase lo que pase no cambiaré mis BTC por fiat...¡antes muerto!...lo mismo para poseedores convencidos de otras monedas.

¿Quién acertará?

Creo que hay que ser flexibles en materia económica en muchos aspectos...esto es como en los 90s...los que metieron a saco en Nasdaq y salieron a tiempo se forraron, los que entraron mal y tarde palmaron todo, y los que diversificaron y compraron bonos, bolsa, oro, tierras y pisos en la medida de lo posible lograron al menos mantener su patrimonio e incrementarlo.

¿Todo en BTC?...yo al menos NO, ¿me perderé el gran pelotazo de mi vida?...pues posiblemente, ya he perdido otros, y los seguiré perdiendo...así que me quedo distribuido del modo que considero más adecuado en sectores muy diferentes...al fin y al cabo, no lo hago por mi, lo tengo que hacer por los que dependen económicamente de mi, y por esos, cualquier riesgo innecesario es un lujo que no puedo correr.



En cuanto a Dash, pues en su día me posicioné bien, como otros muchos por aquí (bien en aquel momento eran 3000$), así que pase lo que pase, tampoco he arriesgado en el "cotarro" nada que no pueda permitirme perder sin asumir ese riego que he comentado antes.

Un saludo y mucha suerte a todos...buen domingo


----------



## rujtt (12 Mar 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Mejores no lo se a lo mejor está pendiente de ser inventada.. oportunidades de negocio si.
> 
> El mercado institucional ha apostado abiertamente por ETH, tiene un recorrido interesante asegurado de 2 dígitos en % y por eso a lo mejor un día vemos un vehículo de inversión para el populacho en ETH. :Baile:
> 
> ...



o

Estas cryptos que comentas Ripple, Gamecredits, Factom, Dash.
¿De que cada una de estas cryptos cuantas unidades se crearan?


----------



## Claudius (12 Mar 2017)

Hombre de la subida de las 5 alt top ten tengo una hipótesis, ya que no es justificada..

Creo que había mucho hype puesto por los medios on-line beteceros (financiados por earl-adopters) en la aprobación del ETF, y uno de los alegatos de la sec del riesgo para los futuros inversores, ha podido generar una reacción de las manos fuertes y bots de algunos exchange y estén inflando, como respuesta.

Todas las alt-coin están subiendo por encima de btc, y no es normal.

Y claro diréis, y porque no lo hacen con Bitcoin? Interesante pregunta... y la respuesta puede tener que ver con la guerra BC vs BU, con el alto riesgo para el valor, si hay un crash de la cotización mirando el ejemplo de ETH a saber que puede pasar, desde perder el 50% hasta imploxionar y que todo el mundo se repartan por las alt-coin que crean que tienen potencial, y luego volver.

---------- Post added 12-mar-2017 at 12:34 ----------




rujtt dijo:


> o
> 
> Estas cryptos que comentas Ripple, Gamecredits, Factom, Dash.
> ¿De que cada una de estas cryptos cuantas unidades se crearan?



Si quieres te hago un informe de 10 páginas a color con PDF, con gráficas y cuando el motor de Big Data indica cuando puede ser el momentum.
Y te pongo el sello certified by Claudius consulting Inc.
:XX:
Que chavalería...


----------



## rujtt (12 Mar 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Hombre de la subida de las 5 alt top ten tengo una hipótesis, ya que no es justificada..
> 
> Creo que había mucho hype puesto por los medios on-line beteceros (financiados por earl-adopters) en la aprobación del ETF, y uno de los alegatos de la sec del riesgo para los futuros inversores, ha podido generar una reacción de las manos fuertes y bots de algunos exchange y estén inflando, como respuesta.
> 
> ...



¿¿¿¿Que dices????? No es tan dificil, solo tienes que decir si las cryptos que comentas ¿se crearan unidades infinitas o no?


----------



## Claudius (12 Mar 2017)

Muchacho, haz algo y búscalo..., 
.. demasiado hago con dar opiniones gratuitas, para compatriotas o personas de habla hispana.


----------



## Alxemi (12 Mar 2017)

Dash acabará corrigiendo, aunque a saber cuando. Pumpear es fácil, mantener difícil.. 

Desde móvil


----------



## paketazo (12 Mar 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Dash acabará corrigiendo, aunque a saber cuando. Pumpear es fácil, mantener difícil..
> 
> Desde móvil



Mirando BTC en 2013 y tratando de buscar algún paralelismo, pasó de 12$ a unos 180$, y luego bajo a unos 80$ para ir recuperando progresivamente.



Todo ha cambiado desde entonces en este mundillo, pero en la psicología humana las cosas son más estáticas.

Claro que corregirá, sería insano que no lo hiciera, pero claro, puede doblar desde aquí, y luego bajar un 25%...esa es la clave del éxito en casi todo en esta vida, determinar que momento es bueno para tomar decisiones.

Un saludo.


----------



## juli (12 Mar 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Si quieres te hago un informe de 10 páginas a color con PDF, con gráficas y cuando el motor de Big Data indica cuando puede ser el momentum.
> Y te pongo el sello certified by Claudius consulting Inc.
> :XX:
> Que chavalería...



Si el sello va en su sangre en lugar de tinta, empezamos a hablar de presupuesto y modos de pago, si no, maldita la gracia...  

Yo me daría por satisfecho, si fuesen usted o quien se digne, tan amables, de saber qué política tiene ETH en límite de monedas y si ETH Classic la comparte o, en caso contrario, cuál tendría.

En la documentación que he podido encontrar no queda claro si se refieren a cifras anteriores al jaleo en ETH o no. 

Mi agradecimiento adelantado.


----------



## Divad (12 Mar 2017)

Qué app usáis para tradear?



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## djun (12 Mar 2017)

En principio Ethereum no ha establecido un límite de monedas, por lo tanto es un sistema inflaccionario a diferencia del Bitcoin que es un sistema deflacionario. Se crean un máximo de 18 millones de ethers al año.

Pero esto puede cambiar. Creo haber leído que estan pensando en poner un límite de monedas en total para Eth.

Bitcoin vs Ethereum


----------



## Alxemi (12 Mar 2017)

juli dijo:


> Si el sello va en su sangre en lugar de tinta, empezamos a hablar de presupuesto y modos de pago, si no, maldita la gracia...
> 
> Yo me daría por satisfecho, si fuesen usted o quien se digne, tan amables, de saber qué política tiene ETH en límite de monedas y si ETH Classic la comparte o, en caso contrario, cuál tendría.
> 
> ...



Se ha comentado hace no mucho en el hilo, eth no tiene límite y lo tendrá cuando los devs quieran pasar a pos, busca en google ethereum time bomb. 
Etc esta fijando su política monetaria y diferenciandola de eth,y si tiene un limite prefijado, no recuerdo ahora exactamente cual, 

Lo tienes aquí 
230 Million: Ethereum Classic Community Backs Limit on Total Tokens - CoinDesk



Desde móvil


----------



## Domin (12 Mar 2017)

Hola, soy nuevo en esto del bitcoin y demas criptomonedas. Llevo un tiempo echandole un ojo para invertir algo en bitcoin u en otra altcoin. O por lo menos tener una cuenta o un monedero preparado para cuando vea algo que merezca la pena pueda comprar. He estado leyendo parte del hilo y viendo videos y otras paginas web. Y por mas que me informo mas dudas tengo. He encontrado una pagina en español que me parece interesante que te informa creo que bastante bien sobre como crear un monedero para bitcoins, que es recomendable usar el cliente completo, tipos de monederos... Cómo almacenar bitcoins - Descubre las formas de hacerlo. Es una pasada la cantidad de info que da (no solo en esa pagina, tiene una guia enorme sobre el bitcoin, que se puede ver a la derecha). No se si a vosotros os parece adecuada o conoceis otras mejores.
Me gustaria saber si usais el cliente completo para los bitcoins y los monederos que usais, osea cual son los mas seguros para vosotros?
He visto algunas paginas en las que puedes tener varias criptomonedas, y puedes comprar y vender tipo como si tuvieses un broker, cual es la que considerais mejor?
Perdonar tanta pregunta pero es que veo demasiada informacion y no termino de aclararme. Ademas no veo que se use una pagina en general para todo, me refiero a poder tener tu monedero de bitcoin y de dash por ejemplo.
En resumen con que os iniciariais vosotros en las altcoins, de la manera mas segura posible.

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## rujtt (12 Mar 2017)

djun dijo:


> En principio Ethereum no ha establecido un límite de monedas, por lo tanto es un sistema inflaccionario a diferencia del Bitcoin que es un sistema deflacionario. Se crean un máximo de 18 millones de ethers al año.
> 
> Pero esto puede cambiar. Creo haber leído que estan pensando en poner un límite de monedas en total para Eth.
> 
> Bitcoin vs Ethereum



Tu das mejor infor que el otro, que no hace nada diciendo las cosas a mitad.

---------- Post added 13-mar-2017 at 00:55 ----------

Paketazo ¿donde esta ahora en btc/dash la resistencia y soporte?


----------



## tastas (13 Mar 2017)

Domin dijo:


> Hola, soy nuevo en esto del bitcoin y demas criptomonedas. Llevo un tiempo echandole un ojo para invertir algo en bitcoin u en otra altcoin. O por lo menos tener una cuenta o un monedero preparado para cuando vea algo que merezca la pena pueda comprar. He estado leyendo parte del hilo y viendo videos y otras paginas web. Y por mas que me informo mas dudas tengo. He encontrado una pagina en español que me parece interesante que te informa creo que bastante bien sobre como crear un monedero para bitcoins, que es recomendable usar el cliente completo, tipos de monederos... Cómo almacenar bitcoins - Descubre las formas de hacerlo. Es una pasada la cantidad de info que da (no solo en esa pagina, tiene una guia enorme sobre el bitcoin, que se puede ver a la derecha). No se si a vosotros os parece adecuada o conoceis otras mejores.
> Me gustaria saber si usais el cliente completo para los bitcoins y los monederos que usais, osea cual son los mas seguros para vosotros?
> He visto algunas paginas en las que puedes tener varias criptomonedas, y puedes comprar y vender tipo como si tuvieses un broker, cual es la que considerais mejor?
> Perdonar tanta pregunta pero es que veo demasiada informacion y no termino de aclararme. Ademas no veo que se use una pagina en general para todo, me refiero a poder tener tu monedero de bitcoin y de dash por ejemplo.
> ...



Lo que he visto de la guía de Bit2me está genial, están haciendo muy buen trabajo por su empresa y por difundir bitcoin.
Desconozco tu perfil, pero si tu interés no es arriesgar mucho ni dedicarte al trading creo que lo mejor sería instalar el cliente Electrum de escritorio asegurándote de hacer copias de seguridad tanto del archivo en un usb como de la semilla y en un ordenador relativamente seguro. Una vez ahí, compraría bitcoins en una casa de cambio como kraken, donde para pequeñas cantidades no te piden registro mediante SEPA. Compraría poco a poco, para ir probando y para que me importen menos los cambios en la cotización.
Las altcoins (las otras criptomonedas que no son bitcoin) las dejaría para más tarde. Para empezar, lo normal es utilizar bitcoins para comprar altcoins, y luego, si bitcoin ya es bastante loco en cuanto a volatilidad, en altcoins es aún más loco todo.
Céntrate en comprender Bitcoin lo mejor que puedas, haciendo todas las preguntas que creas necesarias.

Si aún así decides meterte a jugar con altcoins, poloniex es tu amiga mientras no la hackeen (exchange) y creo que Exodus te permite tener varias criptomonedas en un mismo monedero.

No vas a encontrar toda la información sobre Bitcoin ni otras criptomonedas en ninguna página exclusiva, de hecho en ningún proyecto de software libre suele ser así. Tienes que ir pillando de aquí y de ahí, pero para mi la principal fuente para comenzar sigue siendo bitcoin.org y su wiki.
Si por ejemplo ves que un monedero no aparece ahí, sospecha de él.


----------



## Domin (13 Mar 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Lo que he visto de la guía de Bit2me está genial, están haciendo muy buen trabajo por su empresa y por difundir bitcoin.
> Desconozco tu perfil, pero si tu interés no es arriesgar mucho ni dedicarte al trading creo que lo mejor sería instalar el cliente Electrum de escritorio asegurándote de hacer copias de seguridad tanto del archivo en un usb como de la semilla y en un ordenador relativamente seguro. Una vez ahí, compraría bitcoins en una casa de cambio como kraken, donde para pequeñas cantidades no te piden registro mediante SEPA. Compraría poco a poco, para ir probando y para que me importen menos los cambios en la cotización.
> Las altcoins (las otras criptomonedas que no son bitcoin) las dejaría para más tarde. Para empezar, lo normal es utilizar bitcoins para comprar altcoins, y luego, si bitcoin ya es bastante loco en cuanto a volatilidad, en altcoins es aún más loco todo.
> Céntrate en comprender Bitcoin lo mejor que puedas, haciendo todas las preguntas que creas necesarias.
> ...



En principio queria comprar cuando bajase un poco aprobechando que no han autorizado lo de los etfs en america, con la idea de mantener esperando que a la larga suba. Eso y con las otras altcoinc la idea que tengo es tener la cuenta preparada por si veo alguna cosa que me llame la atencion pillar el proyecto lo antes posible y no cuando ya a subido bastante. Mirare lo del cliente que me comentas y con lo de la copia de seguridad del archivo y de la semilla en un usb y en un ordenador relativamente seguro, a que te refieres?. Te refieres a un ordenador que este actualizado y con antivirus o a uno que no use mucho en internet por ejemplo.

Muchas gracias


----------



## djun (13 Mar 2017)

Domin dijo:


> Hola, soy nuevo en esto del bitcoin y demas criptomonedas. Llevo un tiempo echandole un ojo para invertir algo en bitcoin u en otra altcoin. O por lo menos tener una cuenta o un monedero preparado para cuando vea algo que merezca la pena pueda comprar. He estado leyendo parte del hilo y viendo videos y otras paginas web. Y por mas que me informo mas dudas tengo. He encontrado una pagina en español que me parece interesante que te informa creo que bastante bien sobre como crear un monedero para bitcoins, que es recomendable usar el cliente completo, tipos de monederos... Cómo almacenar bitcoins - Descubre las formas de hacerlo. Es una pasada la cantidad de info que da (no solo en esa pagina, tiene una guia enorme sobre el bitcoin, que se puede ver a la derecha). No se si a vosotros os parece adecuada o conoceis otras mejores.
> Me gustaria saber si usais el cliente completo para los bitcoins y los monederos que usais, osea cual son los mas seguros para vosotros?
> He visto algunas paginas en las que puedes tener varias criptomonedas, y puedes comprar y vender tipo como si tuvieses un broker, cual es la que considerais mejor?
> Perdonar tanta pregunta pero es que veo demasiada informacion y no termino de aclararme. Ademas no veo que se use una pagina en general para todo, me refiero a poder tener tu monedero de bitcoin y de dash por ejemplo.
> ...



Exodus y Jaxx te permiten tener varias criptomonedas en un mismo wallet.

Exodus : Manage Blockchain Assets
Jaxx IO


----------



## tastas (13 Mar 2017)

djun dijo:


> Exodus y Jaxx te permiten tener varias criptomonedas en un mismo wallet.
> 
> Exodus : Manage Blockchain Assets
> Jaxx IO



Jaxx la deseché porque creo que no era open source. Es algo imprescindible.

Con que esté libre de virus puede bastar. La seguridad nunca es absoluta pero vaya entre las cosas que creo que debes aprender antes de meterte de verdad en las criptomonedas son las prácticas de seguridad.

taptap


----------



## racional (13 Mar 2017)

djun dijo:


> En principio Ethereum no ha establecido un límite de monedas, por lo tanto es un sistema inflaccionario a diferencia del Bitcoin que es un sistema deflacionario. Se crean un máximo de 18 millones de ethers al año.



Es que si es inflacionario es como el dinero fiat, una porqueria.


----------



## Kondarra (13 Mar 2017)

Chupate Esa!!! ETH To the moon!!!


----------



## paketazo (13 Mar 2017)

quizá me equivoque en este planteamiento, pero no os parece que está entrando dinero a espuertas en las criptodivisas...incluyendo BTC.

Hace meses, subía BTC, bajaba resto...al estilo de los vasos comunicantes, ahora BTC sube o está estable, y las top 10 suben tanto o más...las capitalizaciones de esas top 10 ya no son tonterías ni moco de pavo...

Si no entrase dinero nuevo, supongo que seguiría ese trasvase sube mamá, bajan los hijos, suben los hijos, baja mamá...

¿Estaremos en ese momento de maduración incipiente, dónde verdaderas "ballenas" se están posicionando "por lo que pudiera pasar", con un horizonte temporal más largoplacista de lo que muchos podemos intuir? 

Zona euro cogida con pinzas, usa con un limite de deuda incongruente, países con divisas por los suelos (Rusia, media América del sur, China, India...)...

Cuando hablo de "ballenas", no me refiero a 4 pelagatos con 10 millones de $...me refiero a sociedades privadas del estilo (banca privada, fondos de inversión...), vamos, todos esos que ahora y siempre nos han alertado del riesgo y peligro de todo esto...los mismos que decían que el ladrillo subiría eternamente, o que la banca no puede caer...

Un saludo, y suerte.


----------



## Lord Vader (13 Mar 2017)

Para los nuevos.
En CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations, tenéis mucha información sobre criptos. Las que son pre-minadas, las minables, las que están en circulación, enlaces a las webs, los mercados que las aceptan, etc...
Yo empezaría por ahí.


----------



## Alxemi (13 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> quizá me equivoque en este planteamiento, pero no os parece que está entrando dinero a espuertas en las criptodivisas...incluyendo BTC.
> 
> Hace meses, subía BTC, bajaba resto...al estilo de los vasos comunicantes, ahora BTC sube o está estable, y las top 10 suben tanto o más...las capitalizaciones de esas top 10 ya no son tonterías ni moco de pavo...
> 
> ...



Yo llevo observando esa dinámica desde verano, cuando btc ha empezado a pumpear.

Y en otro orden de cosas, vuelve el 80% en la relación de capitalizacion btc\alts con las subidas de eth y dash en marzo.


----------



## Kondarra (13 Mar 2017)

Esto... ¿estáis viendo las últimas 24 horas de ETH?


----------



## Claudius (13 Mar 2017)

> rujtt;18948634Tu das mejor infor que el otro, que no hace nada diciendo las cosas a mitad.




Y tu deberías de ponerte a trabajar en lugar de hacer el ni-ni para contribuir a mi pensión. Y si quieres conocimientos de *trading de alto nivel*, pasar por caja.


----------



## Alxemi (13 Mar 2017)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Eso es un continuo climax
> 
> Y DASH también dando alegrías
> 
> BTC está parada, entre el tema ETF que le ha afectado un poquillo y la lucha del BU y el segwit la verdad que "arriesgar" 1150 euros está fortaleciendo a las otras altcoins



BTC parada? Ni de coña,

Esto en algún momento parará y luego vendrá la sangre

Pero mientras tanto enjoy the ride... .


----------



## Claudius (13 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> quizá me equivoque en este planteamiento, pero no os parece que está entrando dinero a espuertas en las criptodivisas...incluyendo BTC.



Eso lo he dejado caer.., así es, están entrando bastante dólares sin pasar por btc. (otro indicador)

---------- Post added 13-mar-2017 at 14:00 ----------




Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Pero algo si nos podrías avisar si se trata de un ostión ¿o ni eso?



Si dejo mis impresiones, en 1 par de foros españoles y twiteer dónde la suma de usuarios o lectores no llegará ni a 1500 quien piense que el sr. Claudius puede tener la bola de cristal que siga a Vinny.

Me gustan las historias como la de Bluearrow de superación ante adversidades y si mis opiniones ayudan de forma altruista, a enriquecerse a alguien para con esas riquezas hacer *algo útil en la vida* y no para yates y chicas en bikini, me satisface y alegra el karma y más si me dicen en que ha cambiado su vida. Ver el film (cadena de favores).

Pero son *tu/vuestras* decisiones.

Si hay hard-fork en Bitcoin *el precio en $* actual no se sostendrá ni con la carrera hacia delante sin mirar atrás que puede tomar la cotización, alentada por bots.
Y no lo digo yo, ya hay una Proof of concept con Eth vs Etc.

Pero ojo! a nivel técnico no debería haber muchos problemas, lo único si gana BU y no hay bugs, ganas (tiempo) para seguir disertando, y si ganara Core, el camino hacia 'la una, grande y libre' estaría allanado.

Un escenario que no se si será posible técnicamente, es que BU ganara y en un futuro, en ella se aplicara SW y terminara en LN pero no se si es técnicamente e interno-políticamente posible esa hipótesis.


----------



## Alxemi (13 Mar 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Eso lo he dejado caer.., así es, están entrando bastante dólares sin pasar por btc. (otro indicador)
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-mar-2017 at 14:00 ----------
> 
> ...



Tras el HF La cadena ETH+ETC valía mas que la cadena ETH previa.
Pero ETH no estaba tan expuesto como BTC ahora. En BTC habrái seguramente mas vaivenes.
Aunque después del mercado post-etf y como está entrando dinero a espuertas yo ya no se que pensar de nada ::::


----------



## michinato (13 Mar 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Y tu deberías de ponerte a trabajar en lugar de hacer el ni-ni para contribuir a mi pensión. Y si quieres conocimientos de *trading de alto nivel*, pasar por caja.




No hay que hacerle ni puto caso, es el subnormal de julia30 que no tiene ni pizca de educación, ni sabe agradecer cuando le ayudan.

Según la gente pasa de él, va creándose nuevos clones:

julia30
tqf
rujtt
...


Pero es muy fácil detectarlos y meterlos al ignore:

Nunca aporta nada, solo pregunta. 
Es incapaz de buscar la información más básica en google, quiere que se lo den todo explicado.
No tiene los más mínimos conocimientos de gramática
Nunca da Thanks.


----------



## Kondarra (13 Mar 2017)

Hoy ante esta avalancha alcista me ha picado la curiosidad del trading intradía. He hecho una pequeña con apalancamiento, con cierre por stop loss o por profit. Ganada. He hecho una segunda con un poco más de pasta. Ganada. Me he venido arriba y una tercera, con más pasta. Perdida. 
Ha sido más un juego, he perdido 25€, pero aunque sea he aprendido que un Stop Loss tan cercano al precio de compra deja muy poco margen a la bajada, jeje. 

La verdad es que me gustaría tener conocimientos sobre esto. ¿Por dónde empezar?


----------



## paketazo (13 Mar 2017)

*Claudius* efectivamente, a eso me refería...hay un gran % de $ acaparando sobre todo altcoins que se encuentran en top 10...yo esto lo he vivido hace 20 años cuando la época de las .com . Entraba dinero hasta límites insanos, en un mes una puta basura de acción dedicada a la fibra óptica, o simplemente que tuviera servidores etc. Pasaba de valer 1$ a más de 30$.

Aquí está pasando algo similar, y si nos fijamos solo en los volúmenes de capital movidos, esto ya no es ninguna broma como era hace 4 años. Aquí hay "fondos" acaparando como locos...¿por qué?

La verdad, solo se me ocurre una explicación...que pretendan hacer negocio...y para hacer negocio han de controlar el mercado...con esto me refiero, a tener una participación significativa de lo que parece puede funcionar en el futuro, y de este modo tener voz, voto y lo que haga falta...

Hablamos siempre de descentralización, libertad, poder del pueblo...pero aquí 2+2 suman siempre 4, y por lo tanto el control de los mercados de altcoins lo tendrán quienes tengan más $$$ invertidos en ellos...algunos pequeñines puede que se forren, evidentemente...pero creo que finalmente todo seguirá igual de controlado por los de siempre a nivel especulativo.


Un saludo y mucha suerte.


----------



## Claudius (13 Mar 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Tras el HF La cadena ETH+ETC valía mas que la cadena ETH previa.
> Pero ETH no estaba tan expuesto como BTC ahora. En BTC habrái seguramente mas vaivenes.
> Aunque después del mercado post-etf y como está entrando dinero a espuertas yo ya no se que pensar de nada ::::



Te has dejado la hipótesis, de que esté entrando dinero a la red Btc, y luego pase a la red eth, dash, monero, a través de btc. Porque no exista un paso directo de forma fácil. 
Exchange en btc/usd (fiat) los hay a patadas, cosa que en el resto apenas.


----------



## Kondarra (13 Mar 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Eso lo he dejado caer.., así es, están entrando bastante dólares sin pasar por btc. (otro indicador)
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-mar-2017 at 14:00 ----------
> 
> ...





Me quito el sombrero y aplaudo.


----------



## Claudius (13 Mar 2017)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Mi objetivo es simple: no perder lo que he ahorrado, que no es mucho. Currante sin deudas.
> 
> Me faltan 19 años para "jubilarme", (ya sé que no va a haber pensiones, pero paso de los planes de pensiones privados, son un timo); yo trabajaría siempre, pero si hay cosas para hacer y sin arrastarme, si no, no tiene sentido.



Pues si el Frexit se lleva a cabo el Euro, game over y el valor por lo menos en la europa 2 de los PIGS a saber dónde se iría..


----------



## Alxemi (13 Mar 2017)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> En forobits hay un hilo en dónde escriben del tema trading
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-mar-2017 at 14:50 ----------
> 
> ...



ya pero a ver, 58$ (4,94%) en las últimas 24h no es estar muy parada...

Si es que veis las subidas de dos dígitos porcentuales de algunas alts y ya todo os parece poco ::


----------



## Claudius (13 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> *Claudius* efectivamente, a eso me refería...hay un gran % de $ acaparando sobre todo altcoins que se encuentran en top 10...yo esto lo he vivido hace 20 años cuando la época de las .com . Entraba dinero hasta límites insanos, en un mes una puta basura de acción dedicada a la fibra óptica, o simplemente que tuviera servidores etc. Pasaba de valer 1$ a más de 30$.
> 
> 
> Aquí está pasando algo similar, y si nos fijamos solo en los volúmenes de capital movidos, esto ya no es ninguna broma como era hace 4 años. Aquí hay "fondos" acaparando como locos...¿por qué?



El *riesgo* Europa.

No te quepa la menor duda.., los geeks de los foros cryptos no son los únicos que conocen el potencia del Bitcoin y subyacentes, cientos de personas conocen el potencial del mercado nuevo que está naciendo, y esos son los susurradores (que para eso les pagan) de grandes fortunas.
Un par de millones de $ puede suponer una fortuna para la mayoría, pero para Amancio, es un fin de semana en Mallorca con amigos y familia, a todo trapo. Y si le susurran, eh! aquí 2 kilos. to the moon! (momentum entrada) a vigilar el momentum salida..

No obstante hay que mirar un indicador muy importante y no es el volumen de los exchange que puede ser falso, sino *lo que digan las cadenas va a misa.*

Dash ha superado en nº de transacciones a Litecoin ayer.
Osea se está usando, y aumentando ese es uno de los indicadores (*deberes que podíais compartir..*) a buscar..

Si una BC aumenta de forma sostenida el nº de tps, os agradecería me lo indicárais. :X la información es pública, y yo no puedo con todo.. 
haced como los chinos *trabajad en equipo* muchachos.
Además os vendrá bien para el karma. 



paketazo dijo:


> Hablamos siempre de descentralización, libertad, poder del pueblo...pero aquí 2+2 suman siempre 4, y por lo tanto el control de los mercados de altcoins lo tendrán quienes tengan más $$$ invertidos en ellos...algunos pequeñines puede que se forren, evidentemente...pero creo que finalmente todo seguirá igual de controlado por los de siempre a nivel especulativo.



Ahí le estás dando!! son negocios, y punto.!! :Aplauso:


----------



## paketazo (13 Mar 2017)

Tengo la sospecha de que esto va a romper en breve por algún lado...

Sea como sea, yo ya me quedo como estoy, total para andar cambiando de rama y que se parta una, me quedo quieto.

Por cierto la gente está retirando los fondos de Polo (lo dicen muchos en trollbox)...supongo que serán paranoias infundadas, pero recuerdo lo de siempre...en los exchanger lo mínimo o nada.

Un saludo


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (13 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Tengo la sospecha de que esto va a romper en breve por algún lado...
> 
> Sea como sea, yo ya me quedo como estoy, total para andar cambiando de rama y que se parta una, me quedo quieto.
> 
> ...



Los boxes están llenos de ingenieros y mecánicos con estrategias dispares, tendremos lluvia, sol? nevara?..

De momento la pista esta muy caliente.


Y mi intuición me dice que varios equipos han entrado con el motor defectuoso y que su reparación va a costar mucha pasta.


----------



## muyuu (13 Mar 2017)

El pumpeo de Wu hoy ha funcionado.







Namecoin en modo pump sin motivo aparente. (??)


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (13 Mar 2017)

muyuu dijo:


> El pumpeo de Wu hoy ha funcionado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Namecoin permite el registro sin censura de dominios .bit.
Añadir datos a los nombres de dominio (hasta 1023 bytes)
Comerciar y hacer transacciones con Namecoins( No te jode)
Registro de tiempo (timestamping), información y autentificación de documentos, verificación de integridad y propiedad.
Se utiliza el minado combinado (merged mining) con Bitcoin para el soporte de la red NMC y la generación de esta moneda digital.


NAMECOIN 2017 : Namecoin


Una basura, ya caera.


----------



## juli (13 Mar 2017)

Buenas tardes.

2 dudas, si alguien tuviese un segundo .

Cómo se trabaja en local en Dash ? ( me refiero al tipo de movimientos que se puede hacer esimlemente con Electrum desde un ordenador desconectado - cargando online sólo las Master public keys para chequear entradas hasta que se tenga que hacer alguna transacción a un tercero con las claves privadas mandando el resto a una nueva wallet en local y vuelta a empezar - ).

No sé, me parece un buen planteamiento a nivel de usuario doméstico o al menos , a mí me da cierta tranqulidad y quisiera hacer el mismo en Dash pero ignoro cómo , si se recargan las wallet.dat y desde dónde , si se importa alguna clase de archivo, no sé.).



La segunda consulta era para saber si hay usuarios de Shapeshift y si las salidas de Ethereum se ls eternizan, porque a mí,horriblemente. Horas sin transferir , sin posibilidad de saltos a tiempo y con las coins en el limbo.



Muy agradecido a todos por las ayudas recibidas y por las que puedan llegar. Prometo tomar el testigo para futuros novatos cuando esté seguro de que no les perjudicaré con mis respuestas.


----------



## muyuu (13 Mar 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Namecoin permite el registro sin censura de dominios .bit.
> Añadir datos a los nombres de dominio (hasta 1023 bytes)
> Comerciar y hacer transacciones con Namecoins( No te jode)
> Registro de tiempo (timestamping), información y autentificación de documentos, verificación de integridad y propiedad.
> ...



NMC es la alt de Bitcoin más antigua. Está bastante muerta en cuestión de actividad. El pumpeo es muy sospechoso y no creo que tarde en desplomarse.


----------



## Divad (13 Mar 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Chupate Esa!!! ETH To the moon!!!



Yeah!!

Sabes como convertir los euros en ETH sin tener que tradear en Kraken?



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kondarra (13 Mar 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Yeah!!
> 
> Sabes como convertir los euros en ETH sin tener que tradear en Kraken?
> 
> ...





Se pueden convertir comprándolos en Kraken también, sin trading.


----------



## Superoeo (13 Mar 2017)

Hola a todos:

Llevo ya unos mesecillos leyendo e informándome, y he decidido que quiero empezar a invertir en altcoins. Quiero empezar con poco dinero, para ir adaptándome y viendo un poco el asunto sin arriesgar demasiado. 

Al ser poco dinero, mi idea es especular con las altcoins, para las ganancias ir metiéndolas en bitcoins y dejarlas crecer si todo va como espero.

¿Qué pasos me recomendáis tomar? He creado una cuenta en Poloniex, pero he visto que no me deja meter euros directamente, así que supongo que tendré que comprar bitcoins por otro lado. (Para lo que deberia hacerme un wallet (Aun tengo que informarme bien sobre esto. He leido sobre Exodus, que permite algunas altcoins además de Bitcoin que creo que puede encajar con mis intenciones, no?) Y luego dónde me aconsejáis comprar los Bitcoins para pasarlos a Poloniex?

Muchas gracias de antemano!!


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (13 Mar 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Yeah!!
> 
> Sabes como convertir los euros en ETH sin tener que tradear en Kraken?
> 
> ...



New order ETH/EUR

SELL/BUY


----------



## Divad (13 Mar 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> New order ETH/EUR
> 
> SELL/BUY



Mil gracias! 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tastas (13 Mar 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Llevo ya unos mesecillos leyendo e informándome, y he decidido que quiero empezar a invertir en altcoins. Quiero empezar con poco dinero, para ir adaptándome y viendo un poco el asunto sin arriesgar demasiado.
> 
> ...



Ok a Exodus, para comprar btc kraken o Bitsquare-bisq.

taptap


----------



## Claudius (13 Mar 2017)

muyuu dijo:


> NMC es la alt de Bitcoin más antigua. Está bastante muerta en cuestión de actividad. El pumpeo es muy sospechoso y no creo que tarde en desplomarse.



Lo comparto, esa no es la noticia, ya que los de la ICANN le habrán llamado como en su día fue Andreas, al congreso USA, a hablar de que supone los
DNS descentralizados.

Namecoin's Jeremy Rand will be a speaker at ICANN58

Pero esto ya son palabras mayores
Ethereum Name Service

Hosting a DNS domain on the blockchain

Además hay algún otro proyecto trabajando en ello como emercoin, respaldada por MSoft.


----------



## Superoeo (13 Mar 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Ok a Exodus, para comprar btc kraken o Bitsquare-bisq.
> 
> taptap



Muchas gracias! Tiraré con Exodus y compraré con Kraken pues 

¿Creeis que ahora es buen momento para hacer la compra, o mejor me espero a que se relaje el mercado? Lo digo porque justo hoy con lo de ETH, y que están todas las Alts alcistas y subiendo, a lo mejor es mejor que espere a alguna corrección, o que Bitcoin esté más bajo?


----------



## rujtt (13 Mar 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Y tu deberías de ponerte a trabajar en lugar de hacer el ni-ni para contribuir a mi pensión. Y si quieres conocimientos de *trading de alto nivel*, pasar por caja.



Tu si que eres un nini y un comecampurrianas.

---------- Post added 13-mar-2017 at 21:14 ----------




michinato dijo:


> No hay que hacerle ni puto caso, es el subnormal de julia30 que no tiene ni pizca de educación, ni sabe agradecer cuando le ayudan.
> 
> Según la gente pasa de él, va creándose nuevos clones:
> 
> ...



Yo si agradeci cuando se lo merecieron, tu sigues en tu linea campeon...
otro al ignore. Y subnormal tu puta mare.


----------



## Domin (13 Mar 2017)

Hola, he estado mirando el programa para varias coins exodus, y por lo que he visto por internet no es de codigo libre. Vosotros confiais en estos programas?


----------



## juli (13 Mar 2017)

juli dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> 2 dudas, si alguien tuviese un segundo .
> 
> ...



Perdón, pero sabiendo que hay usuarios de Dash y EThereum no puedo dejar de insistir en mi petición ya sea acerca de optimizar mi planteamiento o de hacer otro más efectivo.

Tranquilos que no insistiré más, sé que no es cuestión de copar el hilo con solicitudes particulares, aunque sinceramente creo que el tema de trabajar en ambos entornos con mayor seguridad podría ser valioso para muchos otros.

Gracias.


----------



## Claudius (13 Mar 2017)

juli dijo:


> Perdón, pero sabiendo que hay usuarios de Dash y EThereum no puedo dejar de insistir en mi petición ya sea acerca de optimizar mi planteamiento o de hacer otro más efectivo.
> 
> Tranquilos que no insistiré más, sé que no es cuestión de copar el hilo con solicitudes particulares, aunque sinceramente creo que el tema de trabajar en ambos entornos con mayor seguridad podría ser valioso para muchos otros.
> 
> Gracias.



A ver.., tienes un wallet de 5-6 dígitos en euros? porque sino sinceramente te han comido mucho la olla leyendo recomendaciones...

Dash funciona como Bitcoin, tiene un wallet oficial basado en este. Eth va por otra línea y te recomiendo que uses lo que más se ajuste a tus intereses
previa información aquí:
Bad Request


----------



## tastas (13 Mar 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Muchas gracias! Tiraré con Exodus y compraré con Kraken pues
> 
> ¿Creeis que ahora es buen momento para hacer la compra, o mejor me espero a que se relaje el mercado? Lo digo porque justo hoy con lo de ETH, y que están todas las Alts alcistas y subiendo, a lo mejor es mejor que espere a alguna corrección, o que Bitcoin esté más bajo?



Ni idea, y la mayoría de los que creen saber cómo está el mercado son necios o mienten descaradamente.
Todas las criptomonedas están superando máximos históricos. Hay elevadísima volatilidad y con ello potenciales ganancias.
Si te da miedo la volatilidad, compra poco a poco para ir tanteando el mercado, y de paso no arriesgas tanto a la hora de liarla con la seguridad de la cartera.
Y no metas más de lo que te puedas permitir perder.

---------- Post added 13-mar-2017 at 22:44 ----------




Domin dijo:


> Hola, he estado mirando el programa para varias coins exodus, y por lo que he visto por internet no es de codigo libre. Vosotros confiais en estos programas?



Que yo sepa es código libre.
The Exodus Movement · GitHub

Si no lo fuera, hay que huír de él como de la peste.
Edito: Knowledge base | Exodus Hay que huír de él como de la peste.


----------



## juli (13 Mar 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> A ver.., tienes un wallet de 5-6 dígitos en euros? porque sino sinceramente te han comido mucho la olla leyendo recomendaciones...
> 
> Dash funciona como Bitcoin, tiene un wallet oficial basado en este. Eth va por otra línea y te recomiendo que uses lo que más se ajuste a tus intereses
> previa información aquí:
> Bad Request



Gracias por la respuesta.

No creo que sea cuestión de que me hayan comido la olla.

Se supone que es más seguro manejarse con el wallet oficial que con otros. Y Ethereum entraría en esos otros. En Ethereum puedes ( o es fácil ) crear una wallet en frío e ir abriéndola en modo /sólo para ver/ hasta el momento en que vayas a transferir fondos, con lo que las claves privadas nunca estarán expuestas. Es el cliente de Btc o Dash más seguro que éso ? Hay que borrar los wallet.dat de ambos ? Si un tercero accede a ellos, puede abrirlos y operar con ellos ? Si se guardan y borran, cómo se recargan ? 

A mí borrar los wallet.dat previamente copiados a un pen desde el que se puedan abrir cuando se desee ,sí me da sensación de seguridad. Y tenerlas en una carpeta de un dispositivo online , no tanto. Lo que no sé es cómo se abren los wallet.dat cargados y borrados, que supongo que podrá hacerse. 

Por ahí va un poco el tema. Se supone que Electrum es software creado por terceros y toda delegación es mala, pero es más riesgosa esa delegación o un dispositivo abierto a internet ?

Respecto a los 5 digitos o 50 , lo veo un argumento gratuíto en cuanto al asunto de hacer las cosas bien y más en un sistema donde la custodia depende de uno mismo. Por poco que se tenga , si no se percibe seguridad y solidez , pocas ganas darán de guardar más, no le parece ?

---------- Post added 13-mar-2017 at 23:51 ----------

#Perdón, en el post anterior me refería al monedero de Electrum no a Ethereum , que nombro erroneamente por 2 veces.


----------



## Superoeo (14 Mar 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Ni idea, y la mayoría de los que creen saber cómo está el mercado son necios o mienten descaradamente.
> Todas las criptomonedas están superando máximos históricos. Hay elevadísima volatilidad y con ello potenciales ganancias.
> Si te da miedo la volatilidad, compra poco a poco para ir tanteando el mercado, y de paso no arriesgas tanto a la hora de liarla con la seguridad de la cartera.
> Y no metas más de lo que te puedas permitir perder.
> ...



Muchas gracias por la respuesta!
Bueno, la volatilidad es de algún modo lo que también me ha traido aquí, así que más que miedo es sobre todo respeto (Ya perdí en Forex hace tiempo un dinero por mala psicología y por el maldito apalancamiento (O bendito para quien sepa sacarle partido) )

Lo de no meter más de lo que estoy dispuesto a perder, eso lo tengo clarísimo, pero gracias por el consejo! 

Empezaré con poco para ir tanteando y viendo el percal.

Con el tema de Exodus, menos mal que lo has avisado a tiempo porque ya tenía la wallet instalada y buscando donde comprar los bitcoins!

¿Por qué el hecho de que no sea Open Source es un riesgo?

¿Qué otra wallet recomendáis para mi perfil? Que tenga unas ciertas garantías xD


----------



## tastas (14 Mar 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la respuesta!
> Bueno, la volatilidad es de algún modo lo que también me ha traido aquí, así que más que miedo es sobre todo respeto (Ya perdí en Forex hace tiempo un dinero por mala psicología y por el maldito apalancamiento (O bendito para quien sepa sacarle partido) )
> 
> Lo de no meter más de lo que estoy dispuesto a perder, eso lo tengo clarísimo, pero gracias por el consejo!
> ...



No instalé Jaxx por no ser opensource. Me tocará emigrar de Exodus en breve por esto mismo, y la única alternativa que conozco es ir guardando cada moneda en alguno de sus respectivos monederos propios de la moneda, lo que es una putada. 
Si no puedes ver lo que hace un programa tan crítico como un monedero, es inseguro. Tanto por pmala voluntad como por falta de que otras personas puedan revisarlo. Si Bitcoin no fuera OpenSource no valdría un pimiento pues no se podría auditar y corregir sus fallos.

Viendo que te va la marcha (ex-forex) creo que no sacarás tus moneditas de poloniex fácilmente, por aquéllo de mantener la liquidez y poder operar en cuanto salga la oportunidad, aunque has de tener en cuenta el riesgo exchange (que ataquen poloniex y te quedes sin tus monedas).
Otra frase que se dice mucho, además de que no inviertas lo que no puedas perder, es que si no tienes las claves privadas, no tienes las monedas.
Por eso conviene al menos tener un porcentaje de tus monedas en tu propio monedero.


----------



## djun (14 Mar 2017)

tastas dijo:


> No instalé Jaxx por no ser opensource. Me tocará emigrar de Exodus en breve por esto mismo, y la única alternativa que conozco es ir guardando cada moneda en alguno de sus respectivos monederos propios de la moneda, lo que es una putada.



La putada de instalar los monederos oficiales es que hay que descargar o sincronizar los bloques y en eso puede tardar muchas horas.

¿Sabéis alguno cuanto se puede tardar en sincronizar el Ethereum Wallet 0.8.9?

¿Hay algún otro monedero mejor para ether que sea open source?


----------



## michinato (14 Mar 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> A ver.., tienes un wallet de 5-6 dígitos en euros? porque sino sinceramente te han comido mucho la olla leyendo recomendaciones...
> 
> Dash funciona como Bitcoin, tiene un wallet oficial basado en este. Eth va por otra línea y te recomiendo que uses lo que más se ajuste a tus intereses
> previa información aquí:
> Bad Request




¿Es fiable la información de cryptocompare.com?

Por ejemplo del wallet mycelium dice lo siguiente:
"Your private keys are stored by a third party as well but they are encrypted with your password"

No he revisado el código fuente, pero lo de que tus claves privadas se almacenen por un tercero lo dudo muchísimo. En la propia FAQ de mycelium dicen que las claves privadas las tienes solo tu en tu móvil (como es lógico).
Where are my bitcoins stored?

Luego en funcionalidades que tiene o no tiene, cryptocompare indica que no es "Hierarchical Deterministic", bueno, esto cualquiera que haya usado el monedero sabe que es explícitamente falso.

Vamos, que no me ofrece ninguna seguridad la web esa.

:abajo:


----------



## Claudius (14 Mar 2017)

michinato dijo:


> ¿Es fiable la información de cryptocompare.com?
> 
> Por ejemplo del wallet mycelium dice lo siguiente:
> "Your private keys are stored by a third party as well but they are encrypted with your password"
> ...



Eso tenéis que avaluarlo vosotros, ahí tienes un repositorio que en 60sg puedes ver +- lo que hay en el mercado de wallets, osea, como el índice de un libro, luego te vas al capítulo que te interesa y *te lo lees detenidamente* obviamente como tienes conocimientos que pocos mortales tienen, pues lo que dice de micellium, es divergente. 

Por ejemplo, lo que dice tastas sobre algunos wallet, es divergente.

Con los s.o. que se pueda usar en el ordenador o en el móvil.
Sioendo de código propietario, los que son open source native 100%, y los puede haber no native 100% (patente) pero con código auditable, habría que ver las 'mochilas' que hay coladas como recordó wikileaks recientemente en estos 2 últimos.

La seguridad no son tecnologías son procesos.., y es indirectamente proporcional a la productividad. 

---------- Post added 14-mar-2017 at 10:41 ----------




Claudius dijo:


> Gamecredits, si consiguen colar su crypto a empresas creadoras de juegos,
> para crear un mercado entre ellas, que usen ese token, y que valga para varios juegos, free to play puede tener recorrido ya que los gamers de este tipo de juegos, siempre compran algunas monedas para mejorar su personaje, y el poder mover el mismo crédito entre juegos, puede generar u*n mercado real de uso* de crypto de cientos de millones. ienso:



Que copiones son.. voy a empezar a meter Copyrights que alguno saca el sueldo de redactor cepillándose foros. 
8:

MetaGold: Why Ethereum is a Game Changer for Online Gaming


----------



## michinato (14 Mar 2017)

Buena subida de Lisk en las últimas 24h.

Llevaba desde junio hacia abajo, a ver si continua con el empuje ascendente.

Tiene bastante más volumen del habitual, pero también es cierto que con la locura de los últimos días, todas las criptos tienen un volumen 5-10 veces superior al habitual.


----------



## Kondarra (14 Mar 2017)

¿Conocéis algún sitio donde sea posible descargarse históricos de precios ETH/EUR en un rango de digamos 2 años y con puntos cada 5 minutos aprox?


----------



## Superoeo (14 Mar 2017)

tastas dijo:


> No instalé Jaxx por no ser opensource. Me tocará emigrar de Exodus en breve por esto mismo, y la única alternativa que conozco es ir guardando cada moneda en alguno de sus respectivos monederos propios de la moneda, lo que es una putada.
> Si no puedes ver lo que hace un programa tan crítico como un monedero, es inseguro. Tanto por pmala voluntad como por falta de que otras personas puedan revisarlo. Si Bitcoin no fuera OpenSource no valdría un pimiento pues no se podría auditar y corregir sus fallos.
> 
> Viendo que te va la marcha (ex-forex) creo que no sacarás tus moneditas de poloniex fácilmente, por aquéllo de mantener la liquidez y poder operar en cuanto salga la oportunidad, aunque has de tener en cuenta el riesgo exchange (que ataquen poloniex y te quedes sin tus monedas).
> ...



Pues es interesante saber eso sobre los monederos. Muchas gracias por la información.

Sobre el tema de no salir de Poloniex, la verdad es que aún tengo que decidir la operativa, en principio me inclino ahora más por el medio largo plazo debido a mi fracaso en el intradía en Forex, y quiero ser algo más precavido.

Quizá si arriesgue más al principio al meter menos fondos y que me da más igual perder.

Cierto es que el tema de Poloniex y su posible hackeo es un tema a tener en cuenta (leyendo sobre hechos pasados al respecto en otros exchanges), cómo suele hacer la gente? Porque supongo que el problema de tener las coins en monederos fuera del exchange es el tiempo que debe llevar pasarlos de un sitio a otro, con las posibles pérdidas de oportunidades y demás, no? ADemás de comisiones que desconozco si se cobran por pasarlos de un sitio a otro).

¿Qué monedero recomendáis pues para comprar bitcoins y meterlos en Poloniex? No encuentro nada claro, salvo que debería ser HD por el tema de las claves y la semilla (que he entendido a grandes rasgos)


----------



## paketazo (14 Mar 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Pues es interesante saber eso sobre los monederos. Muchas gracias por la información.
> 
> Sobre el tema de no salir de Poloniex, la verdad es que aún tengo que decidir la operativa, en principio me inclino ahora más por el medio largo plazo debido a mi fracaso en el intradía en Forex, y quiero ser algo más precavido.
> 
> ...



Yo por ponerte un ejemplo, tengo el monedero oficial de Dash (tengo otras alts, pero por poner esta misma de caso), tardo más o menos en pasar las monedas del "disco duro" a mi cuenta de polo unos 8 minutos de media estando sincronizado (es de los más rápidos en sincronizar).

Recuerdo el caso de Vcash antes de que se fuera al "carajo", tardaba sobre 3 minutos.

Si eso te parece tardar demasiado, es que nos hemos acostumbrando demasiado pronto a lo bueno...nunca olvidéis lo que tarda una trasferencia bancaria.

En cuanto al monedero BTC, yo tengo todo en un paper wallet desde hace tiempo, pero he sacado algunos que tenía "sueltos" con Mycellium en el móvil, y se mueven bastante rápido (luego depende de lo "cargada" que esté la red para que se confirme)

No te diré lo que has de hacer, pero la experiencia personal en este mundillo, es que por mucho que afines, al cabo de un año si te mueves mucho, acabas quedándote fuera de la foto, así que si crees en algún proyecto, es mejor buy & hold, e ir saliéndote cuando necesites el cash, y si puedes comprar cosas directamente con los BTC, mejor que andar cambiándolos a mierda del fiat.

Un saludo.


----------



## Claudius (14 Mar 2017)

how-to-properly-invest-in-bitcoin-blockchain-and-other-cryptocurrencies-in-2017
Interesantes impresiones para el año entrante
How to properly invest in Bitcoin, Blockchain and other cryptocurrencies


----------



## Sarmat (14 Mar 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> ¿Conocéis algún sitio donde sea posible descargarse históricos de precios ETH/EUR en un rango de digamos 2 años y con puntos cada 5 minutos aprox?



Aquí se puede ver un histórico en dólares, aunque es un raw data set y no es cada 5 minutos 

https://etherchain.org/api/statistics/price


----------



## Nailuj2000 (15 Mar 2017)

Puede ser que con la debacle del BTU muchos que estaban comprando DASH con BTC estén pensando en volver a pasar los DASH a BTC, triplicando así los BTC "invertidos". Si hay una caida del DASH puede que sea por eso.


----------



## Divad (15 Mar 2017)

Es normal que en Kraken solo pueda añadir la seguridad SHA1? SHA256 Y SHA512 me da error con la app authenticator.

Habrá que ponerse en corto en Dash, no? Aunque con la locura ascendente que llevan igual me violan ::


----------



## paketazo (15 Mar 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Habrá que ponerse en corto en Dash, no? Aunque con la locura ascendente que llevan igual me violan ::



Es posible que pronto venga la bajada, o un lateral correctivo para que los osciladores se relajen y la gente venda.

Hace unas semanas vi un chart con Dash a 0.012BTC, al que nadie hizo ni puto caso en los foros USA, dónde el tío aseguraba que lo veríamos en la cota de 0.15BTC.

Yo he usado las subidas de Monero y ETH en su día, siendo ahora mismo Monero la más parecida, y este hizo en su escapada (la de la famosa adopción del mercado darknet), un 6X desde sus anteriores máximos, con un volumen ascendente cada semana.

Dash de realizar un movimiento similar, nos daría exactamente la cota comentada de 0.15BTC

Por otra parte si imita lo que hizo ETH, debería haber frenado ya, y tener alguna corrección antes de ir a por un 10X desde los anteriores máximos, lo que nos daría una cota de 0.25BTC.

La diferencia aquí de lo comentado antes, es que Dash tiene una ventaja, que puede tornase en problema.

La ventaja es que apenas hay float libre, y con una entrada masiva de BTC la ponen en la paridad con BTC en un par de meses, lo malo es que igual los masternodes empiezan a venderse a saco, y eso podría tirar el precio sin remedio...(ventas de 1000 dash a mercado ya es casi insoportable)

Buen día.


----------



## michinato (15 Mar 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Es normal que en Kraken solo pueda añadir la seguridad SHA1? SHA256 Y SHA512 me da error con la app authenticator.
> 
> Habrá que ponerse en corto en Dash, no? Aunque con la locura ascendente que llevan igual me violan ::



Lo de SHA1 te estás refiriendo al doble factor de autenticación ¿no?

A mi también me extrañó en su día, estuve investigando y al parecer es que la App de Google Authenticator solo permite SHA1. 

Entre los parámetros de entrada a la App de Google existe uno que se llama algorithm que debería permitir indicar si usas SHA1, SHA256 o SHA512, pero da igual lo que le metas porque la implementación de la App ignora el parámetro y lo trata siempre como SHA1 ::

Según la documentación Home · google/google-authenticator Wiki · GitHub


```
OPTIONAL: The algorithm may have the values:

SHA1 (Default)
SHA256
SHA512

Currently, the algorithm parameter is ignored by the Google Authenticator implementations.
```
También puedes verlo en esta tabla OTP app capabilities · eloquent/otis Wiki · GitHub
que refleja las capacidades de diferentes Apps para el doble factor. Si usas alguna de las otras Apps que lo permita deberías poder usar SHA256 o SHA512, pero yo no las he probado, así que no te puedo decir.


Mi experiencia con Google Authenticator fue que probé varias opciones y me daba muchos errores. 

Durante un tiempo solo conseguí que me funcionara con HOTP y finalmente lo tuve que dejar todo por defecto todo para que me funcionara el doble factor con TOTP.


----------



## Claudius (15 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Es posible que pronto venga la bajada, o un lateral correctivo para que los osciladores se relajen y la gente venda.
> 
> Hace unas semanas vi un chart con Dash a 0.012BTC, al que nadie hizo ni puto caso en los foros USA, dónde el tío aseguraba que lo veríamos en la cota de 0.15BTC.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que hay una cifra psicológica y son los 100$ y hasta que no se haga ese ATH aquí no vende ni dios. )

A ver si una ballena vende y baja un 50% antes de los inminetes anuncios de este año para que quien quiera tenga la opción de entrar, este año consolidará los 3 dígitos de $ para esperar la llegada de Evolution.

No creo que los Dash ubicados en MN salgan al mercado, los MN cotizan en un 'dark market' y cambian de manos, ya lleva ocurriendo. Mucha gente está viviendo de los intereses..

Y recordemos que solo hay 7M de monedas de las que la mitad se pueden tradear porque la otra mitad están en 'hold' dándo un 9% y pico de interés.
Con lo que el mercado tiene 3M y pico para tradear (oferta vs demanda)
eth tienen en el mercado muchísimos más.


----------



## paketazo (15 Mar 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Yo creo que hay una cifra psicológica y son los 100$ y hasta que no se haga ese ATH aquí no vende ni dios. )
> 
> A ver si una ballena vende y baja un 50% antes de los inminetes anuncios de este año para que quien quiera tenga la opción de entrar, este año consolidará los 3 dígitos de $ para esperar la llegada de Evolution.
> 
> ...



No cabe duda que 100$ es una cifra "mágica", pero no solo para el que pretenda salirse con buenos números, si no para que los medios se hagan eco de ello, y atraiga a otros muchos a meter la nariz en el asunto.

Comparado con la madre BTC, el precio puede volar incluso desde los 100$...el market cap de BTC es más de 30 veces Dash...es evidente que no hay ahora mismo margen comparativo ya que uno tiene una adopción brutal respecto al otro, pero 30X nos daría 2400$ Dash a medio plazo si imita el desarrollo de BTC y su adopción, con lo que 100$ no parece un precio tan alto mirado con perspectiva temporal.


Incluso ETH está 4X en market cap, lo que nos daría para igualar ese market, un precio ahora sobre los 360$/Dash

Lo de los masternodes entre particulares es muy cierto, aun recuerdo hace unos meses, un tipo que vendió unos 20 sin salir a los mercados a través de un foro oficial. Esto es un punto a favor de la moneda, pues no depender de un exchanger para mover esas cantidades, da seguridad, al tiempo que evita colapsos puntuales en los precios.


Realmente nadie sabe lo que puede suceder, pero con las noticias que esperan este año, creo que quién no tenga al menos una decena de Dash, puede perder una oportunidad...no digo que se compre ahora, pero si hay una corrección "decente" creo que hay más que ganar a que perder.

Un saludo, e iremos viendo hacia dónde soplan los vientos.


----------



## Claudius (15 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> No cabe duda que 100$ es una cifra "mágica", pero no solo para el que pretenda salirse con buenos números, si no para que los medios se hagan eco de ello, y atraiga a otros muchos a meter la nariz en el asunto.



Efectivamente, como la mostrarán a saber.. pero si medios financieros empiezan a hacerse eco, pondrán el foco. Me hace gracia el Vinny, y el Woo el uno supongo que por desconocimiento, avisando de los riesgos de un dump obvio, aunaque ambos defendiendo su 'dinero digital' de posibles amenazas como es obvio.., objetividad cero.



paketazo dijo:


> Comparado con la madre BTC, el precio puede volar incluso desde los 100$...el market cap de BTC es más de 30 veces Dash...es evidente que no hay ahora mismo margen comparativo ya que uno tiene una adopción brutal respecto al otro, pero 30X nos daría 2400$ Dash a medio plazo si imita el desarrollo de BTC y su adopción, con lo que 100$ no parece un precio tan alto mirado con perspectiva temporal.



Yo nunca he mirado la capitalización, antes que lo apuntara Nico en el hilo betecero, para mi lo importante es el volumen y el aumento de nº de transacciones en las BC, a tener en cuenta para otros proyectos. 

Qué optimista eres..  2000 y pico $ no pongas los ojos golosos a los lectores. 

Depende de la adopción como sistema de pago en USA sobre todo, ahí será clave el marketing, que se están haciendo bien los deberes, y sobre todo con el aumento a 500mil $ mensuales de tesorería las propuestas para hacer más visible a la tecnología.
A los cuales cualquiera que tenga un master-node y una *idea* puede proponer, no solo es lo que te da sino, que si tienes* 'la idea'*, y la comunidad la acepta puede disparar la cotización. 
La clave está en los 8M+- de minado a 1 año vista coincidiendo con Evolution.




paketazo dijo:


> Lo de los masternodes entre particulares es muy cierto, aun recuerdo hace unos meses, un tipo que vendió unos 20 sin salir a los mercados a través de un foro oficial. Esto es un punto a favor de la moneda, pues no depender de un exchanger para mover esas cantidades, da seguridad, al tiempo que evita colapsos puntuales en los precios.



Así es, en la comunidad se está jugando la honorabilidad de sus miembros más antiguos por la cuenta que les trae (si quieren ser multi-millonarios).
A otoh un miembro destacado, se le criticó ya que tenía 4 dígitos de MN, y lentamente se ha ido quitando de ellos, antes del cohete.
-De momento- hay mucho trabajo en equipo, y eso es debido al sistema
de gobernanza. 45-45-10
En cualquier start-up lo que importan son los equipos que *amen*, y estén enamorados de sus ideas y aquí la gente bajo la ley 45-45-10 (no escrita) están en el modo cupido que llamo yo. 



paketazo dijo:


> Realmente nadie sabe lo que puede suceder, pero con las noticias que esperan este año, creo que quién no tenga al menos una decena de Dash, puede perder una oportunidad...no digo que se compre ahora, pero si hay una corrección "decente" creo que hay más que ganar a que perder.



Y las que quedan por llegar..., hay algunas que aún no se han sacado a votación, que son pre-acuerdos Dash team- business 
:fiufiu: que la pueden llevar a go to Mars..
Aunque a veces Ryan (director financiero ex-banquero) se emociona y deja caer perlas. 

Yo solo espero que quien nos lea, tome las decisiones más acertadas, para aumentar o que prevalezca su riqueza financiera para ellos y sus seres queridos. :rolleye:
Y a ser posible no para yates y niñas guapas..  (mayormente)


----------



## michinato (15 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> No cabe duda que 100$ es una cifra "mágica", pero no solo para el que pretenda salirse con buenos números, si no para que los medios se hagan eco de ello, y atraiga a otros muchos a meter la nariz en el asunto.
> 
> Comparado con la madre BTC, el precio puede volar incluso desde los 100$...el market cap de BTC es más de 30 veces Dash...es evidente que no hay ahora mismo margen comparativo ya que uno tiene una adopción brutal respecto al otro, pero 30X nos daría 2400$ Dash a medio plazo si imita el desarrollo de BTC y su adopción, con lo que 100$ no parece un precio tan alto mirado con perspectiva temporal.
> 
> ...



Yo lo que no acabo de ver es el sistema de masternodes que reciben un interés por simplemente existir y a su vez hace que cada vez se queden con una parte mas gorda del pastel. 

Esto para un sistema que oferte programación distribuida o smartcontracts lo puedo ver, pero para un sistema que sea únicamente monetario no creo que promocione la adopción de la moneda por nuevos usuarios. 

¿Para que voy a querer meterme en un sistema que premia a los que tienen más monedas por el simple hecho de tenerlas y cada vez les reafirma más en el poder?

Es lo contrario al sueño de libertad de las criptomonedas.

Con PoW se premia a los mineros que tambien pueden acabar acumulando cada vez más, pero porque hacen un trabajo y tienen que soportar un coste energético muy grande.


----------



## paketazo (15 Mar 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Yo lo que no acabo de ver es el sistema de masternodes que reciben un interés por simplemente existir y a su vez hace que cada vez se queden con una parte mas gorda del pastel.
> 
> Esto para un sistema que oferte programación distribuida o smartcontracts lo puedo ver, pero para un sistema que sea únicamente monetario no creo que promocione la adopción de la moneda por nuevos usuarios.
> 
> ...




Todo depende de como lo mires.

Piensa en un fondo de inversión...mantiene tu dinero "atrapado" a cambio de unos rendimientos.

Se supone que ese dinero está trabajando de algún modo para obtener unos retornos.

¿Cómo premiamos a quién es poseedor de un buen monto de Dash?...

lo mandamos que venda e invierta en fondos privados?


O le ofrecemos la posibilidad de soportar parte de la "darknet/instantsend..." en forma de masternodos, ya que posee un capital ahí invertido por el que no sería justo que no obtuviera un retorno, ya que sería una competencia en inferioridad respecto al fiat?

El minero es egoísta, pues mina y vende (no está obligado a atesorar), generalmente solo le preocupa que el precio suba para vender mejor y amortizar mejor su inversión.

Al poseedor de masternodos, le preocupa que la moneda permanezca sana, con buenos proyectos, y que estos, no solo dependan del buen hacer de los developers...es una forma a mayores de "crecer" por medio de una inversión.

Imaginad al poseedor de acciones de una gran empresa...cuando hay una junta general, tiene voz y voto para futuras decisiones clave.

Pues el poseedor de masternodos, viene a desempeñar una función similar.

La "putada" quizá, esté en que ahora no es sencillo poner a funcionar un nodo en dash por los precios, pero pienso que si sigue subiendo, habrá la posibilidad de rebajar las exigencias (quizá algún día 500...y así descendiendo según suba el precio)

Yo era reacio a entender el valor añadido de los nodos maestros, pero cada vez comprendo más que son una necesidad si se pretende competir con un sistema corrupto y sin escrúpulos como es el fiat.

Un saludo


----------



## Claudius (15 Mar 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Yo lo que no acabo de ver es el sistema de masternodes que reciben un interés por simplemente existir y a su vez hace que cada vez se queden con una parte mas gorda del pastel.



Te hago la apreciación. (pero ehh, que tu también sabes usar google..  )
What is a Masternode? dashmasternode.org

Masternodes enable the following services:

I
nstantSend (instant transactions). In contrast, Bitcoin takes about 10 minutes to confirm a payment.
PrivateSend (anonymous transactions). In contrast, Bitcoin transactions are totally public and traceable. Only the identity of the addresses is anonymous.
Decentralised Governance (masternodes govern, while the blockchain funds development). In contrast, Bitcoin is controlled by a few big miners and funded by 3rd party centralised institutions with self interests.
Dash Evolution a decentralized payment processor (think a decentralized Paypal).

El punto 3 es un DAO operativao y funcional.



michinato dijo:


> Con PoW se premia a los mineros que tambien pueden acabar acumulando cada vez más, pero porque hacen un trabajo y tienen que soportar un coste energético muy grande.



What is a Masternode? dashmasternode.org

La recompensa de la las funciones de MN es de 45%, y los mineros del 45% son funciones simbióticas.

---------- Post added 15-mar-2017 at 14:35 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> Todo depende de como lo mires.
> 
> Piensa en un fondo de inversión...mantiene tu dinero "atrapado" a cambio de unos rendimientos.
> 
> ...



Más como unas acciones de usa sociedad que reparten beneficios semanalmente, y cotizan en mercado.



paketazo dijo:


> El minero es egoísta, pues mina y vende (no está obligado a atesorar), generalmente solo le preocupa que el precio suba para vender mejor y amortizar mejor su inversión.
> 
> Al poseedor de masternodos, le preocupa que la moneda permanezca sana, con buenos proyectos, y que estos, no solo dependan del buen hacer de los developers...es una forma a mayores de "crecer" por medio de una inversión.



Correcto, aunque importantes los MN velan por 'la empresa' la miman y cuida, son parte del colectivo.



paketazo dijo:


> Imaginad al poseedor de acciones de una gran empresa...cuando hay una junta general, tiene voz y voto para futuras decisiones clave.
> 
> Pues el poseedor de masternodos, viene a desempeñar una función similar.



:Aplauso:



paketazo dijo:


> La "putada" quizá, esté en que ahora no es sencillo poner a funcionar un nodo en dash por los precios, pero pienso que si sigue subiendo, habrá la posibilidad de rebajar las exigencias (quizá algún día 500...y así descendiendo según suba el precio)



Los MN hacen una serie de funciones, distintas a los nodo
de minado. No se debieran bajar los requisitos. Si quieres entrar en el DAO
de Dash, a cumplir. Recordemos que la titularidad de n MN tiene la capacidad importante de hacer propuestas. No solo de hacer ROI a 'plazo fijo'.



paketazo dijo:


> Yo era reacio a entender el valor añadido de los nodos maestros, pero cada vez comprendo más que son una necesidad si se pretende competir con un sistema corrupto y sin escrúpulos como es el fiat.



Es una nueva tecnología, FINTECH, ahora que se está poniendo de moda la palabra.


----------



## paketazo (15 Mar 2017)

*Claudis* es posible que tengas razón, y que sea lo mejor para Dash que no se rebajen esos 1000 para un masternodo.

Creo que ya existe la posibilidad de aunar varios titulares con cantidades inferiores a esos 1000 para poder hacer correr uno.

Es un modo de dar la "posibilidad" a todos, sin discriminar a nadie, de poder obtener un retorno, al tiempo que se deciden cosas trascendentales para el futuro de la moneda que se posee y trata de defender.

Mientras escribo ya veo en varios exchanger los *100$.*

Muchas suerte a todos.


----------



## Alxemi (15 Mar 2017)

Pues señores enhorabuena a los tenedores de DASH, está claro que aunque haya corrección severa, que la habrá en un momento u otro va a revalorizarse poderosamente.

Yo no tengo ni he entrado en el pump. No vi claro el desencadenante mas allá del hype arrastrado del momento del mercado y el btc. Si lo vi con Monero y entré a pesar de estar a medio pump y corrí el riesgo de quedarme en rojo una temporada, pero con Dash no lo he visto, ni he podido dedicarle tiempo. 

Tambien valoré mal la influencia de la ETF en BTC, por lo que últimamente no es que acierte mucho, circunstancias en las cuales lo mejor casi es quedarse quietecito ::

Puede que entre con algo en dash si hay corrección severa, o deje puesta la caña, veremos.


----------



## Claudius (15 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> *Claudis* es posible que tengas razón, y que sea lo mejor para Dash que no se rebajen esos 1000 para un masternodo.



Aportan seguridad a la red, en simbiosis con los nodos. Hace unos días recibió la red MN, su primer ataque DoS y el modus operandi, para subsanarlo fue ejemplar, quien tiene un MN está pendiente, en su mantenimiento porque si cae, pierde ROI, mientras que en cualquier otra BC las actualizaciones no van a ritmo deseado, un nodo no produce riqueza sino mina.
Lo importante es que ya ante el evento se estudiaron los protocolos a seguir para sucesivos, y se examinaron planes de contingencia.

Lo de toda la vida en la forma de funcionar del ser humano, si hay dinero de por medio corremos, y si es altruista, cuando se pueda, y se quiera.
ienso:


----------



## michinato (15 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Todo depende de como lo mires.
> 
> Piensa en un fondo de inversión...mantiene tu dinero "atrapado" a cambio de unos rendimientos.
> 
> ...




Si eso y lo que comenta Claudius me parece que está bien. 

Mi "pero" es que los intereses sean solo para aquellos que ya tienen una mayoría económica. 

Volviendo a la analogía con acciones de una empresa, en una empresa los dividendos los cobran todos los accionistas, en DASH se los quedaría solo el consejo de administración. Igualmente a junta de accionistas puede ir cualquiera, en DASH los votos del 60% de los accionistas no valen. 

Yo veo lógico para que exista un consejo de administración para que la empresa sea operativa y no muera por excesiva democracia, pero no que las normas de la empresa sean tan descaradamente favorecedoras para los que ya son los más poderosos. 

Esto además creo que puede hacer que se tienda a la acumulación de moneda por unos pocos en lugar de a su distribución en múltiples participantes más pequeños.


Luego, a parte de los masternodes, existen severas dudas de que el arranque de DASH fue ciertamente irregular incluyendo un preminado bastante turbio.


En cualquier caso, no quiero dejar la idea de que solo digo cosas malas. DASH cumple un montón de cosas que los usuarios de criptomonedas estaban pidiendo desde hace tiempo, y parece que lo hace de forma eficiente, cómoda y usable. Así que es lógico que esté donde está y creo que tiene las mejores perspectivas para seguir creciendo en el futuro. 

Como Alxemi, felicito a los que lo vieron y entraron a tiempo.


----------



## Claudius (15 Mar 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Si eso y lo que comenta Claudius me parece que está bien.
> 
> Mi "pero" es que los intereses sean solo para aquellos que ya tienen una mayoría económica.
> 
> Volviendo a la analogía con acciones de una empresa, en una empresa los dividendos los cobran todos los accionistas, en DASH se los quedaría solo el consejo de administración. Igualmente a junta de accionistas puede ir cualquiera, en DASH los votos del 60% de los accionistas no valen.



Y en Bitcoin y copias? que pasa con la mayoría? y con La minoría? ::

En una estructura accionarial, si quieres voz y voto tienes que cumplir las normas de la sociedad, cuando se establece.
Si quieres entras en la sociedad y sino no. Qué eres libre
Si las normas dicen que hace falta 1000 para que tengas dividendos, no te cuadra, no entres.. :rolleye:

Quieres tener ROI? júntate con otros accionistas suma 1000, y ya cumples con las normas de la sociedad. 
Alguien gestionaría el voto de los 5 que os habéis juntado y repartiríais el ROI. Y a los x meses saldríais a ost___, 



michinato dijo:


> Yo veo lógico para que exista un consejo de administración para que la empresa sea operativa y no muera por excesiva democracia, pero no que las normas de la empresa sean tan descaradamente favorecedoras para los que ya son los más poderosos.



1
Una empresa cuando nace es un emprendimiento, de x personas si está estipulado en sociedad, con capital que se arriesga. 
2
Cuando crece, la salida a bolsa es una forma de financiación, quien compra arriesga su capital a que suba y baje.
3
Si tiene éxito, quien más arriesga más retorna. Aquí pasa igual, a 1$ eras libre de adquirir la acción, ahora puedes a 100$, quieres entrar en el consejo de admo. ?, puedes, no lo dudes eso si a un precio, que no es el de hace 1 mes. -Son las normas de la sociedad-



michinato dijo:


> Esto además creo que puede hacer que se tienda a la acumulación de moneda por unos pocos en lugar de a su distribución en múltiples participantes más pequeños.



Cada día, están saliendo participaciones al mercado (minado). Y quedan muchísimas..  y se acelerará por el hype el minado, hay mucho ROI.



michinato dijo:


> Luego, a parte de los masternodes, existen severas dudas de que el arranque de DASH fue ciertamente irregular incluyendo un preminado bastante turbio.



Ahí no me meto, que hay mucha tela.. *para mi son negocios *y PUNTO.

No obstante, te dejo caer que el 'FUD' de eso se puede subsanar y con un golpe contundente, a los Dash haters. (moneros mayormente) Pero eso ya es para el segundo libro del 'Señor de los Dash' 

A los libertarios, que opinan de como tiene que nacer una tecnología y evolucionar que se compren un soft-ak-47 y que griten que ¡MICRYPTO es grande! a golpe de DoS a las competencias. :XX:


Y luego miramos quien tiene las grandes masas monetaria, que la información es pública, (en todos los sitios se cuecen habas..) :bla:



michinato dijo:


> En cualquier caso, no quiero dejar la idea de que solo digo cosas malas. DASH cumple un montón de cosas que los usuarios de criptomonedas estaban pidiendo desde hace tiempo, y parece que lo hace de forma eficiente, cómoda y usable. Así que es lógico que esté donde está y creo que tiene las mejores perspectivas para seguir creciendo en el futuro.
> 
> Como Alxemi, felicito a los que lo vieron y entraron a tiempo.



:Aplauso:

---------- Post added 15-mar-2017 at 16:46 ----------








100$

Llegadas de Rebajas! inminente.
:fiufiu:


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (15 Mar 2017)

A la espera de que Kraken implemente la compra de Dash. Salen noticias al respecto o rumores?


----------



## Morsa (15 Mar 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> A la espera de que Kraken implemente la compra de Dash. Salen noticias al respecto o rumores?



Como tarden 1 o 2 días más va a ser complicado entrar 

Personalmente y por su filosofía los que mas me encajan son Ripple, Monero y Ethereum Classic, y quizás a largo alguna de las 3 funciona.

Aquí no hablo de potencial de revalorización sino concepto, pero como siempre eso no significa que a largo sean las opciones ganadoras.


----------



## Claudius (15 Mar 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> A la espera de que Kraken implemente la compra de Dash. Salen noticias al respecto o rumores?



Yo no creo y espero que sea kraken, a ver si son Gemini (yanki) o Bitstamp, entre 1 de los 2 barajo. ienso:


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (15 Mar 2017)

https://criptonoticias.com/opinion/ethereum-classic-bifurcacion-hardfork/#axzz4bQc3Fwx3

Lo que se ha denominado “Ethereum Classic Classic” (sí, bastante confuso), es hoy una pequeña comunidad de usuarios que rechaza una propuesta recientemente presentada por una coalición de desarrolladores, empresarios, inversores y mineros de Ethereum Classic. En dicha propuesta, se plantea modificar la política monetaria de dicha plataforma, cambiando la naturaleza inflacionaria y de emisión del Ether Clásico (ETC) hacia una de emisión programada y finita tal como la de Bitcoin y otras criptomonedas.

Para llevar a cabo estos cambios los desarrolladores han planteado una nueva bifurcación a la cadena de bloques, que se estaría llevando a cabo para la segunda mitad del 2017 acorde al calendario propuesto. Esta alternativa ha generado rechazo en parte de la comunidad de usuarios de Ethereum Classic que consideran que el proyecto debe mantenerse lo más apegado posible a su idea original, y aprovechando la posibilidad del hard-fork, amenazan con crear su propia plataforma a partir de la división de la cadena de bloques. Tal como ya sucedió en 2016 con la polémica bifurcación de Ethereum, que dio cabida al nacimiento del actual Ethereum Classic.


Leer más: Link superior.

---------- Post added 15-mar-2017 at 21:27 ----------

España será sede del próximo Foro Mundial de Blockchain

Leer más: https://criptonoticias.com/eventos/espana-sede-proximo-foro-mundial-blockchain/#ixzz4bQcZVMpo 
Follow us: @CriptoNoticias on Twitter | CriptoNoticias on Facebook

---------- Post added 15-mar-2017 at 21:28 ----------

España será sede del próximo Foro Mundial de Blockchain


Leer más: https://criptonoticias.com/eventos/espana-sede-proximo-foro-mundial-blockchain/#ixzz4bQcZVMpo 

Leer más: Link de arriba, burbujista empedernido.


----------



## paketazo (15 Mar 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Yo no creo y espero que sea kraken, a ver si son Gemini (yanki) o Bitstamp, entre 1 de los 2 barajo. ienso:



Pues a pesar de que nadie apuesta por Coinbase, yo creo que sí podrían ser ellos.

Recuerdo una encuesta de B Armstrong hace unos meses dónde preguntaba que moneda podría ser la próxima en adherirse a su plataforma, insinuando que estaba abierto a sugerencias (yo creo que él ya lo tenía claro)

Sea como sea, lo interesante es poder ir directamente con fiat a Dash, sin necesidad de pasar por BTC, y viceversa.


Un saludo, y buenas noches.


----------



## Claudius (15 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Pues a pesar de que nadie apuesta por Coinbase, yo creo que sí podrían ser ellos.



Es una hipótesis buena, aunque prefiero que no. Que está la banca hispana detrás. 
Como creo que USA va a alzar Dash, puede ser la tuya o la mía. 



paketazo dijo:


> Sea como sea, lo interesante es poder ir directamente con fiat a Dash, sin necesidad de pasar por BTC, y viceversa.



Ahora el 20% de volumen son dólares +- y me consta que se está esperando al momento del exchange 'grande' (a parte de Bitfinex) que soporte grandes capitales.
Ahora se puede hacer en paridad dolar en Bitfinex apalancamientos, y hay oferta si compras Dash de dto. (buscar en google) desde 200$ creo

A ver si un bitcoiner hater la mete un dump apalancado para aprovechar, que vaya San Fermines se está pegando no la sueltan ni para hacer trading.


----------



## muyuu (16 Mar 2017)

Coinbase va a empezar a cobrar las comisiones de red. Habrá que ver si esto tiene alguna consecuencia ulterior en la especulación porque en EEUU Coinbase tiene mucho peso.


----------



## Divad (16 Mar 2017)

Dash lleva una buena corrida. Ya podría kraken meterla en nómina para hacer caja :: 

Entraría tras la corrección siempre, aunque ponerse en cortos nada más saltar la noticia de "BUG" explotado por X serían buenos minutos de una gloriosa corrida :fiufiu::rolleye: y si no ha quedado KO, comprar y verla correr de nuevo para la cima :XX:

EDIT: ETH rompe la barrera $3,079,686,029 capitalización y subiendo con la calma.


----------



## racional (16 Mar 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Dash lleva una buena corrida. Ya podría kraken meterla en nómina para hacer caja ::
> 
> Entraría tras la corrección siempre, aunque ponerse en cortos nada más saltar la noticia de "BUG" explotado por X serían buenos minutos de una gloriosa corrida :fiufiu::rolleye: y si no ha quedado KO, comprar y verla correr de nuevo para la cima :XX:
> 
> EDIT: ETH rompe la barrera $3,079,686,029 capitalización y subiendo con la calma.



El tren de Dash ya paso, busca otra nueva. La capitalizacion de ETH si es increible, parece que compite con BTC.


----------



## Divad (16 Mar 2017)

racional dijo:


> El tren de Dash ya paso, busca otra nueva. La capitalizacion de ETH si es increible, parece que compite con BTC.



Disfrutadlo :Baile::Aplauso: No dejar rastro es sin lugar a duda el paraíso digital :: lo único que no hace gracia que el barco esté en manos de unos "capos" poco conocidos. Ojo! En ETH también están con la diferencia de que sabes quienes son :XX:

Precio Etereum establece un nuevo máximo histórico

Al fin y al cabo cada uno está disfrutando en su barco :Baile:  el invento es una maravilla que merece disfrutarlo todo Ser. :Aplauso:


----------



## muyuu (16 Mar 2017)

Ojito con esto a primera hora:

Twitter


----------



## Alxemi (16 Mar 2017)

Parece que dash comienza tendencia ligeramente descendente aunque es pronto para valorarlo. 
De mi cartera, xmr y etc lo están petando, y Nav con un Pump de los suyos, tan molones y que luego duran tan poco jeje veremos. 

Muyuu no entiendo lo del mlm (multi-level marketing?) asociado a una cripto. Hay algo más de info? 


Desde móvil


----------



## racional (16 Mar 2017)

Dash esta agotado y no es capaz de superar los $100. Pero era de esperar, para los que compraron a menos de $20 supernegocio.


----------



## Claudius (16 Mar 2017)

muyuu dijo:


> Ojito con esto a primera hora:
> 
> Twitter



La foto de la mesa de su perfil lo dice todo, pobre Vitalik enseñando a los chinos 'su invento' en una esquina le tienen.

Recordad que existe otro MLM de BTC y más grande creo que eso es un cisne negro interesante para operar tenedlo presente...


----------



## Kondarra (16 Mar 2017)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Parece que a ETH le ha gustado la noticia porque
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nos podremos pegar un hostión, pero me lo estoy pasando genial


----------



## germantsi (16 Mar 2017)

Eth esta on fire. Pero no me convence, no le veo sentido a comprar una moneda inflaccionaria en la que los bancos estan metiendo las narices.

Que sentido le veis a que este subiendo tanto? Que me estoy perdiendo?

Actualmente voy a Dash con todo.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (16 Mar 2017)

La bigdata se me ha calentado, para btc y para factoid que lo chepais.. down - up
Seguramente falle.. 'como casi siempre' maldito trasto... :ouch:


----------



## Divad (16 Mar 2017)

Qué ocurre si estás tradeando en contra de Bitcoin y éste llega a 0? Entiendo que tras arriesgarte y salir en tu beneficio te lo llevas todo, no? las casas de cambio paran el juego?



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (16 Mar 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Qué ocurre si estás tradeando en contra de Bitcoin y éste llega a 0? Entiendo que tras arriesgarte y salir en tu beneficio te lo llevas todo, no? las casas de cambio paran el juego?
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk



Eso es abrir cortos, la película que recomiendo que veas para aprender lo que es hacerse *multi*-millonario gestionando un fondo que apuesta a corto, a algo que creen que es i-m-p-o-s-i-b-l-e-s contra viento y marea : La gran apuesta!!!

Y nunca mejor dicho.... hehe


----------



## Divad (16 Mar 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Eso es abrir cortos, la película que recomiendo que veas para aprender lo que es hacerse *multi*-millonario gestionando un fondo que apuesta a corto, a algo que creen que es i-m-p-o-s-i-b-l-e-s contra viento y marea : La gran apuesta!!!
> 
> Y nunca mejor dicho.... hehe



La vi hace tiempo, está muy bien. Incluso al final predice la siguiente crisis: la del agua (con ver embalses.net ya te puedes hacer una idea)

Ahora estoy en largos ETH/XBT, por ello tengo la duda de como quedaría o que sucedería si llegase a 0 Bitcoin. En largos sería llegar a 1, no? 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muyuu (16 Mar 2017)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Parece que a ETH le ha gustado la noticia porque
> 
> 1) BTC cae 6,40%
> 2) ETH está ATH (Kondaaaaaarrraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa) No somos ricos, aún, pero nos vamos divirtiendo.
> 3) DSH cae 7,89%



Yo más bien diría que no se dan por enterados de momento.

Bitcoin también tuvo su momento MLM. The Anatomy of a Bitcoin Pyramid Scheme


----------



## Divad (16 Mar 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Dash lleva una buena corrida. Ya podría kraken meterla en nómina para hacer caja ::
> 
> Entraría tras la corrección siempre, aunque ponerse en cortos nada más saltar la noticia de "BUG" explotado por X serían buenos minutos de una gloriosa corrida :fiufiu::rolleye: y si no ha quedado KO, comprar y verla correr de nuevo para la cima :XX:
> 
> EDIT: ETH rompe la barrera $3,079,686,029 capitalización y subiendo con la calma.



A las 00:33 = $3,079,686,029
A las 14:58 = $3,791,293,972

:fiufiu:

El volumen también es importante:
Hoy

Bitcoin = 518,935,000	
Ethereum = 402,682,000


----------



## Kondarra (16 Mar 2017)

Divad dijo:


> A las 00:33 = $3,079,686,029
> 
> A las 14:58 = $3,791,293,972
> 
> ...





Dales ese dato en el hilo del BTC. Te recibirán con los brazos abiertos, jeje.


----------



## Alxemi (16 Mar 2017)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> ¿Se sabe algo el motivo del dump de dash?
> 
> BTC tampoco es que ande muy sobrado



El motivo del dump es el pump.

Desde móvil


----------



## paketazo (16 Mar 2017)

Os adjunto unas gráficas de distribución Dash.

La primera es de principios de febrero, y la otra es de hoy.

A todos nos gusta que el precio de nuestra alt suba como la espuma, sin embargo la clave no es esa, la clave es que aumente el número de transacciones y que se incremente el número de wallets (distribución)

En ambos casos para Dash, esto ha sido positivo.


Destaca también que se ha incrementado los núcleos más duros (manos fuertes), pues como se puede ver por ejemplo el top 10 ha subido en 225.000 monedas, el top 100 en 400.000 y el top 1000 en otras 400.000...vamos, que los pequeñines han soltado a saco en esta subida que han acaparado los de más arriba

El aumento de direcciones en poco más de un mes a sido de 35.000 nuevas carteras. Estando a día de hoy en 204.000


¿parece poco?

Pues si os fijáis en el 95% de las altcoins existentes, no llegan la mayoría a las 3000 carteras en total con coins...eso no es ni masa crítica ni nada. Solo pump&dumps en exchangers, pues los poseedores no las sacan de ahí pues saben que no pretenden quedárselas, solo pasárselas a otro en cuanto suba el precio.

Un saludo, y enhorabuena a los premiados estos días...que nos son pocos.


----------



## Claudius (16 Mar 2017)

Divad dijo:


> La vi hace tiempo, está muy bien. Incluso al final predice la siguiente crisis: la del agua (con ver embalses.net ya te puedes hacer una idea)



Por eso la especulación es dañina, no suele crear empleos sino los destruye. Entre otras muchas cosas. 
España por debajo de Madrid, a x plazo hay informes que con el cambio climático será como Arizona +-




Divad dijo:


> Ahora estoy en largos ETH/XBT, por ello tengo la duda de como quedaría o que sucedería si llegase a 0 Bitcoin. En largos sería llegar a 1, no?



Pues yo no dejaría que llegara la operación abierta a 2 dígitos la cerraba y que los últimos 100 $ se los lleve otro. (no cierre el chiringo, dónde operes)
es lo que tiene la no regulación el usuario está indefenso... Pero bueno es un escenária 'apocalíptico' que no comparto.

---------- Post added 16-mar-2017 at 15:33 ----------




Kondarra dijo:


> Dales ese dato en el hilo del BTC. Te recibirán con los brazos abiertos, jeje.



La competencia es lo más sano que hay para los mercados, te hace *mejorar*.
Si te da tiempo a verlo claro..., tantos ejemplos en las historia... 

---------- Post added 16-mar-2017 at 15:40 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> Os adjunto unas gráficas de distribución Dash.
> 
> La primera es de principios de febrero, y la otra es de hoy.
> 
> ...



:fiufiu:


----------



## Morsa (16 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Os adjunto unas gráficas de distribución Dash.
> 
> La primera es de principios de febrero, y la otra es de hoy.
> 
> ...



Donde has localizado esos datos? Me gustaría ver que pinta tiene Monero y Eth.

un saludo!


----------



## muyuu (16 Mar 2017)

Esto está muy calentito. Lo digo para que estéis atentos a los movimientos y no os pille despistados.

El volúmen de Ethereum, Dash y Monero está disparado ahora mismo y hay que estar atento para que no le pille a uno "offline" uno de esos movimientos antológicos. Por si tenéis mucha pasta en alguna de esas tres en algún exchange.

Suerte con ese trading y a ver si ganáis una buena pasta.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (16 Mar 2017)

muyuu dijo:


> Esto está muy calentito. Lo digo para que estéis atentos a los movimientos y no os pille despistados.
> 
> El volúmen de Ethereum, Dash y Monero está disparado ahora mismo y hay que estar atento para que no le pille a uno "offline" uno de esos movimientos antológicos. Por si tenéis mucha pasta en alguna de esas tres en algún exchange.
> 
> Suerte con ese trading y a ver si ganáis una buena pasta.



En mi caso tengo BTC y previo a la subida de ETH decidi comprar una cantidad "importante" de estos, cuando empece a ver que pasaban de 12 dolares, a 15 y despues a 20, ahi ya no me lo pense.

He ido comprobando el tema del volumen , cuando entra y cuando sale( incluso estoy en el trabajo y lo miro) y el volumen coincide con horarios europeos, quiero decir, durante lo que es aquí gran parte del día, lo que seria por ejemplo en la hora china entra bastante poco, o bien Europa o Estados unidos,es un dato para dar relativa"seguridad" o "tranquilidad" según lo mires.

Saludos.


----------



## racional (16 Mar 2017)

Ahora mismo el bitcoin esta lateral a la espera de que pasa con la guerra interna, mientras se especula con altcoins. Cual sera el proximo movimiento segun la logica humana? hata el ethereum classic ha subido estos dias de 1,35 a 2,02.


----------



## paketazo (16 Mar 2017)

Morsa dijo:


> Donde has localizado esos datos? Me gustaría ver que pinta tiene Monero y Eth.
> 
> un saludo!



Cada día voy haciendo capturas de pantalla. En Dash lo tienes en el block explorer rich list.

En Monero no hay tu tía, no hay manera de saber que direcciones tienen monedas, no se ve el rich list...es todo tan hermético que es imposible saber si se incrementan o no las carteras.

En Dash, no he mirado, si tengo un rato veré lo que se puede encontrar.

Un saludo


----------



## Claudius (16 Mar 2017)

racional dijo:


> Ahora mismo el bitcoin esta lateral a la espera de que pasa con la guerra interna, mientras se especula con altcoins. Cual sera el proximo movimiento segun la logica humana? hata el ethereum classic ha subido estos dias de 1,35 a 2,02.



A ver centraros, que ahí hay bots dándolo todo, pero por fundamentales, hay lo que es, que para eso las cadenas son públicas. Para indagarlas como hizo el compañero paketazo, lo que se le escapa a uno ve otro.
Monero es humo, hoy, el día mañana a saber, para especular pues vosotros mismos.
Y classic no tiene a Vitalik, punto.


----------



## Alxemi (16 Mar 2017)

El ratio de btc en el market cap total de las criptos ha pasado del 85% al 75% en sólo 7 días. 
En otras ocasiones ha pegado un rebote importante en este valor, bien con crash de alts o arreon del btc. Ojalá en esta ocasión sea la segunda opción. 

Desde móvil


----------



## Claudius (16 Mar 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> El ratio de btc en el market cap total de las criptos ha pasado del 85% al 75% en sólo 7 días.
> En otras ocasiones ha pegado un rebote importante en este valor, bien con crash de alts o arreon del btc. Ojalá en esta ocasión sea la segunda opción.



Mirando unos datos, y siendo objetivo, para 'el movimiento' detrás de Bitcoin y lo que representa.

Quá ocurra un jump, (como dice el vinny) hasta 700-800$ sería sano, que es dónde está la rentabilidad minera +-

Por varias razones:

1 
Sería un Mensaje a quienes está incrementando las hostilidades entre ambos bandos. Necesitan ambas facciones aprobar un líder, (a falta de Satoshi, que obviamente DEP) y que no sea un Geek tecnológico.

CEO de Virgin?... lleve a mesas de negociaciones, a los grupos y quizás
si técnicamente y es bueno para Btc y es posible a lo mejor 2M+sw, ya que creo que se habló en reuniones. (osea borrón y cuenta nueva).


2
Así ocurrió con el asunto eth, hubo una minoría que se resistió a las decisiones que propuso el líder (Vitalik) se voto el consenso y se decidió. Y ahí está el valor, y el proyecto.. (independientemente de quienes estén apostando por el).

3
Qué las alt-coin con proyecto se eleven con cuota de mercado es bueno ¿Por qué? Porque la gente al distribuirse entre proyectos con futuro y hoja de ruta, se está haciendo lo más importante la *descentralización* real, de su tecnología.
Como apuntó un compañero, si cortas una cabeza a la hidra sale otra. (Si es que hay un ataque al proyecto Bitcoin con caballo de troya).

4
¿Qué va a haber más enriquecidos con las alt-coin? mejor, porque al evolucionar a la Blockchain 2.0 (la extensión de las descentralización a través de cadenas no conectadas entre sí), estos nuevos 'ricos' lucharán como paladines, como ya sabemos por el hilo de Btc.. por sus ideales/riqueza.

5
Con esta desbandada de Bitcoin, hacia alt-coins serias, el efecto colateral hasta que se llega a un consenso podría llegar a reducir la saturación, y by default las comisiones.

Creo que lo que está ocurriendo no es nada malo, es bueno.
ienso: 

Ya que de todo esto, lo bueno va a ser *la descrentralización real* de pasar valor de A a B a través de tecnología BC, con respaldo.
:rolleye:


----------



## Kondarra (16 Mar 2017)

Eth se ha tomado un respiro pero otra vez ath!!


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (16 Mar 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Mirando unos datos, y siendo objetivo, para 'el movimiento' detrás de Bitcoin y lo que representa.
> 
> Quá ocurra un jump, (como dice el vinny) hasta 700-800$ sería sano, que es dónde está la rentabilidad minera +-
> 
> ...



En referencia a todo lo que comentas también añadiria un punto más sobre BTC, cuando ves que empiezan a dominarte realizar un ataque imprevisto, creo que eso es lo que deberia de suceder, una evolución, un BTC.2.

Si el mercado se va diviendo como dices en distintas hidras o bien se respetaran entre ellas por jerarquia/funcionalidad o bien habra una especie de retrospectiva ,una misma hidra con distintas modalidades aplicables según convenga?

Lo dejo ahí, puede ser interesante.


----------



## Kondarra (16 Mar 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> En referencia a todo lo que comentas también añadiria un punto más sobre BTC, cuando ves que empiezan a dominarte realizar un ataque imprevisto, creo que eso es lo que deberia de suceder, una evolución, un BTC.2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





¿Es momento de vender BTC, al menos por ahora, y meterlo, al menos por ahora, en ETH?


----------



## Claudius (16 Mar 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> En referencia a todo lo que comentas también añadiria un punto más sobre BTC, cuando ves que empiezan a dominarte realizar un ataque imprevisto, creo que eso es lo que deberia de suceder, una evolución, un BTC.2.
> 
> Si el mercado se va diviendo como dices en distintas hidras o bien se respetaran entre ellas por jerarquia/funcionalidad o bien habra una especie de retrospectiva ,una misma hidra con distintas modalidades aplicables según convenga?
> 
> Lo dejo ahí, puede ser interesante.



No sería dividir, la palabra es *descentralizar* la descentralización.

Es que en una evolución a BC 3.0, podría haber iteracciones entre las cadenas a través del concepto Side Chains pero no jerárquicas como quiere blocksteam...

Sino de tu a tu. Cómo? ni idea! 
Eso sería la Internet Next Genaration por darla un nombre rimbombante, hace falta diálogo, y ser conscientes de que hay que ceder y líderes, en la vida sin líderes o liderazgo no se va a ningún sitio, es la historia del ser humano..

---------- Post added 16-mar-2017 at 22:25 ----------




Kondarra dijo:


> ¿Es momento de vender BTC, al menos por ahora, y meterlo, al menos por ahora, en ETH?



Lee páginas atrás lo que me dijo la bola, seguro que 'el cacharro' se equivoca, pero como alguno me dijo si 'avisaría' si pita, ha pitado..., y sigue pitando..

Además el análisis de Nico, sobre los días destruídos en el hilo de btc, es un indicador de trading, a tener en cuenta (desde mi punto de vista).


----------



## paketazo (16 Mar 2017)

Ahora mismo sí que no hay duda que la capitalización de ETH está mellando a BTC, hasta ahora solo le había hecho caricias.

Los volúmenes de ETH son claros, el capital está cambiando de bando...no sé si por simple especulación, por seguridad, o por lo de siempre "miedo"...evidentemente si ese miedo pasa, todo puede retomar su cauce...pero si no pasa, en un mes fundirá la capitalización de el "jefe"...algo que ahora mismo dudamos casi todos, pero sencillamente por eso mismo, puede terminar sucediendo.

No llevo ni una (ETH), pero a los que tengan, hoy van a dormir inquietos y fijo que de madrugada encienden el móvil para ver la página de polo.

Buen prefin de semana


----------



## racional (16 Mar 2017)

Ethereum esta que se sale, podriamos estar en algo parecido a 2013 con bitcoin? el mercado esta apostando muy fuerte por ETH. Y esto no es Dash, que tiene poco volumen, ETH ya tiene 4000 mil millones, bitcoin tiene 20,000.

---------- Post added 16-mar-2017 at 22:45 ----------




Kondarra dijo:


> ¿Es momento de vender BTC, al menos por ahora, y meterlo, al menos por ahora, en ETH?



Yo he comprado alguno, pero vender todo BTC de momento no, podria ser una bajada de las muchas otras que ha habido, ahora hay que ver si ETH supera la barrera de los $50, que lo llevaria hasta $100.


----------



## Divad (16 Mar 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> ¿Es momento de vender BTC, al menos por ahora, y meterlo, al menos por ahora, en ETH?



Lo hice esta mañana aunque era una miseria


----------



## Kondarra (16 Mar 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> No sería dividir, la palabra es *descentralizar* la descentralización.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lo he leído antes en diagonal y ahora no lo encuentro (tu comentario, estoy con el móvil). ¿Qué es tu "cacharro"? Me interesa un montón, llevo un tiempo con ganas de tener mi cacharro.


----------



## racional (16 Mar 2017)

Tambien Ethereum classic esta registrando movimientos, sin que nadie le preste atencion.


----------



## Divad (16 Mar 2017)

Pero si ETC y ETH se divorciaron, sería un gol del señor si hicieran sinergia ahora ::

La verdad que de los "listos" me espero cualquier cosa.


----------



## Kondarra (16 Mar 2017)

Me acaba de llegar un email de Kraken avisando que ahora dan soporte para Melon Tokens, de la red ETH. ¿Qué es esto?


----------



## Lord Vader (16 Mar 2017)

¿Melon Tokens? :XX::XX::XX:







ni idea...


----------



## Divad (16 Mar 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Me acaba de llegar un email de Kraken avisando que ahora dan soporte para Melon Tokens, de la red ETH. ¿Qué es esto?



Lo mismo ::

Cuando he leído los nombres del equipo ya me he reído y he cerrado la ventana...

The team behind MLN includes Reto Trinkler (Co-Founder & CTO), Mona El Isa (Co-Founder & CEO), Dr. Gavin Wood (Advisor), Dr. Andreas Glarner (Advisor) and Jehan Chu (Advisor).

Nos ven en VERDE y la casa quiere barrer...


----------



## Lord Vader (17 Mar 2017)

*One blockchain to connect them all* 

PolkaDot Brings Multiple Blockchains into One Network by Unlocking Scalability and Extensibility.
PolkaDot Brings Multiple Blockchains into One Network by Unlocking Scalability and Extensibility - Bitcoin PR Buzz


Reto Trinkler & Mona El Isa: The Polkadot Protocol – One Blockchain To Connect Them All
158


youtube.com/watch?v=0erxRCc8nws


----------



## racional (17 Mar 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Me acaba de llegar un email de Kraken avisando que ahora dan soporte para Melon Tokens, de la red ETH. ¿Qué es esto?



Yo tampoco se que es, a ver si alguie nos explica, pero veo que cotiza a $22.


----------



## Divad (17 Mar 2017)

Más peces gordos en ETH
Bloq Launches Blockchain Lab, Joins Enterprise Ethereum

¿Qué haría la sociedad si desde el principio en Bitcoin estuvieran detrás las mismas empresas que están ahora en ETH?

Nadie les daría nada, pues ya sabemos como se las gastan... :: Por eso crearon un Ser imaginario como el creador del nuevo Sistema y lo explotarán mientras los "listos" toman posiciones en otra criptomoneda... Pese a presentarse a toda la comunidad no ha pasado nada, la carrera de Dash ha sido bastante entretenida como parar creerse que llegarían lejos.



Spoiler


----------



## Divad (17 Mar 2017)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Llegaría lejos quien ¿DSH?
> 
> ETH está que lo peta
> 
> ...



Correcto, DSH. Mientras DSH llamaba la atención... El proyecto EEA de Ethereum se ha estado formalizando. 

Al final saldrán al escenario diciéndonos que en sus manos está el avance a una nueva era moderna para el Ser Humano. 

P - R - S
Problema - Reacción - Solución

Nos crean el problema, provocan la reacción y al final saldrán dando la solución como si fuesen los putos amos arreglándonos la realidad que compartimos.

Qué vaya bien el día!


----------



## Kondarra (17 Mar 2017)

Aquí uno que se ha salido de BTC a 1.000€. Más adelante ya veremos si entramos, de momento a ETH.


----------



## germantsi (17 Mar 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Aquí uno que se ha salido de BTC a 1.000€. Más adelante ya veremos si entramos, de momento a ETH.



Yo me sali hace ya una semana de BTC, va a caer...

Meti en Dash a 27 y 47.

Lo que no entiendo es lo de Ethereum... Yo no meto ahi por principios, porque los bancos y otras empresas estan metiendo mano. Ademas es una moneda inflaccionaria.
Yo no se especular, solo invierto en algo que veo a largo plazo.

Que creeis que pasara con Ethereum?

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kondarra (17 Mar 2017)

germantsi dijo:


> Yo me sali hace ya una semana de BTC, va a caer...
> 
> Meti en Dash a 27 y 47.
> 
> ...





Yo no soy ningún experto, mis conocimientos son bajos. Siendo sincero invierto para intentar ganar dinero, no por principios. Los principios los aplico en otros ámbitos. 

Lo que tú ves como algo malo yo lo veo como algo bueno, la intervención de peces gordos en eth. Está muy bien el ideal de dejar de lado a los peces gordos pero me da la sensación que si algo de esto triunfa y se impone debe tener el OK de los peces gordos. Yo empecé a tomármela más en serio cuando se creó la comisión con JP Morgan y Santander entre otros. 

Repito, mis conocimientos son básicos y puedo estar completamente equivocado.

---------- Post added 17-mar-2017 at 09:46 ----------

Eth cuesta abajo?


----------



## germantsi (17 Mar 2017)

Caray! Que desplome de Ethereum mas gordo justo ahora!!

Yo tampoco tengo grandes conocimientos kondarra. Mi razon de invertir por principios es porque creo que es lo correcto a largo plazo y hasta ahora me funciona.

Creo firmemente en los principios del Bitcoin inicial y de la escalabilidad de Dash. Teneis ejemplos como Dash evolution que es un paypal descentralizado!!!

Mis principios me dicen que una criptodivisa que triunfe ha de ser descentralizada y deflaccionaria.
Con que un solo pais decida adoptar Dash, ya estaria la catapulta funcionando en cotizaciones y uso monetario real de Dash.

Claro que Ethereum lo adoptaran grandes empresas y se puede legalizar antes, pero que sentido tiene para mi comprar una moneda inflaccionaria para pagos por internet etc.... Para eso ya tengo el FIAT, PayPal y las tarjetas de credito...

Espero que mis apreciaciones sean correctas...

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kondarra (17 Mar 2017)

¿Qué pasa para que hoy se esté moviendo tanta pasta?


----------



## Claudius (17 Mar 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Más peces gordos en ETH
> Pese a presentarse a toda la comunidad no ha pasado nada, la carrera de Dash ha sido bastante entretenida como parar creerse que llegarían lejos.



Te pensarás que va a hacer dash en 3 meses lo que ha echo, Bitcoin en 5 años.


---------- Post added 17-mar-2017 at 11:02 ----------




germantsi dijo:


> Yo me sali hace ya una semana de BTC, va a caer...
> 
> Meti en Dash a 27 y 47.
> 
> ...



Ya que estamos de rodillas confesándonos..
Yo me salí en un % de 2 dígitos en Noviembre. 
Me perdí, el rally de Diciembre?


----------



## juli (17 Mar 2017)

Hola.

Llevo 3 días intentando actualizar la blockchain de Ethereum. La de Dash me tardó, en esta línea, NUEVA, 1 día entero . ( Me parece una sobrada, pues en otro equipo , con Linux - éste lleva w10 - creo recorda que fueron horas...o ni éso )

Las transferencias que envío desde otra cartera ( Mist, igual que ésta ) no llegan ( supongo que hasta que cargue toda la blockchain, éstas, que se hallan en esta última semana, no me las podrá confirmar ).

Llevo 3 días así y necesito algún modo de poder gestionar una cartera aquí. Alguna como Electrum en bitcoin ? ( con cierta reputación, pero sin necesidad de descargas de este tipo ? ).

Necesito una solución PRÁCTICA y de una seguridad razonable.

Gracias.


----------



## Alxemi (17 Mar 2017)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> BTC cae 17,38
> ETH cae 15,43
> DSH cae 16,20
> 
> ...



Van arrastradas por las subidas y caidas del btc.


----------



## Divad (17 Mar 2017)

Brutal barrida en ETH para los nuevos que se apalancaron con largos.

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (17 Mar 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Van arrastradas por las subidas y caidas del btc.



El btc, *hoy* es un 'índice', si está plano, da oportunidad a otras de movimiento, pero si se mueve, pueda arrastrar tendencias de casi todas,
estaría ver un latigazo bueno, a ver como se comportan eth y dash, si lo siguen, o se están haciendo 'índices'.

Antes btc y eth eran movimientos análogos, pero ahora... :ouch: ienso:


----------



## Kondarra (17 Mar 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Brutal barrida en ETH para los nuevos que se apalancaron con largos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk





A mí me han jodido. He vendido BTC a 1.000€ y he pasado a ETH... a 46€. Qué oportunidad para haber comprado a 32!! En fin, que uno no tiene la bola de cristal y hoy me podía haber salido mucho mejor.


----------



## paketazo (17 Mar 2017)

Bestial lo que está moviendo ETH en volumen, según coinmarketcap 550 millones en 24h Vs 750 de BTC...comprado con Dash por ejemplo que es la tercera en volumen, esta solo ha movido (digo solo pero ya me molaría a mi) 50 millones.

Hay una rotura tremenda entre BTC y ETH, respecto al resto de criptos.

Podríamos decir que las manos fuertes se posicionan en los valores más líquidos y con mayores volúmenes, de este modo pueden entrar y salir con grandes cantidades de cash.

Es como si BTC+ETH fueran el Nasdaq , y por ejemplo Monero y Dash fueran el IBEX.

Yo no he movido nada de lo que llevo..."ya me empiezo a marear al ver algunos números...y sé que no soy el único por aquí"...pero si no hemos aprendido nada en estos 8 años con BTC, y no somos capaces de aguantar unos pocos beneficios y vendemos a las primeras de cambio, es que no hemos aprendido prácticamente nada de lo que se puede llegar a lograr con todo esto.

Un saludo y buen viernes.


----------



## Kondarra (17 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Bestial lo que está moviendo ETH en volumen, según coinmarketcap 550 millones en 24h Vs 750 de BTC...comprado con Dash por ejemplo que es la tercera en volumen, esta solo ha movido (digo solo pero ya me molaría a mi) 50 millones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mi duda es si eth está comiéndole un buen cacho de la tostada a btc por el no al etf y el posible hard fork o porque se está volviendo "aburrida"?
Como btc haga un hard fork que le lleve abajo (no sé cuánto) y eth siga esta progresión, ¿podríamos ver un intercambio de rango entre ambas?


----------



## Claudius (17 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Bestial lo que está moviendo ETH en volumen, según coinmarketcap 550 millones en 24h Vs 750 de BTC...comprado con Dash por ejemplo que es la tercera en volumen, esta solo ha movido (digo solo pero ya me molaría a mi) 50 millones.
> 
> Hay una rotura tremenda entre BTC y ETH, respecto al resto de criptos.
> 
> ...



Ethereum (ETH) - Live Ether price and market cap
A mi mientras vea movimientos fiat sostenido (si los datos son veraces, que es otra..) al 50% en eth, y en dash que está al 20% estamos en este modo:







El cohete de Dash, le veo con el mejor Cx, para llegar antes a Marte por ser más sofisticado y explorarla con la Task Force, con capa de 'invisibilidad' por si hay marcianos.

Al de btc con los mejores motores, para que su trayecto sea el más seguro y poder consolidar la primera colonia, con los bitconautas. 

Y al de eth, el que lleva más suministros, combustible y pasajeros colonos de forma segura para extender la colonización. 


Lo único recordar el tema inflación vs deflación de los token.
dash y btc están en 1 bando y eth en el otro y eso hay que tenerlo en cuenta, para ir -a largo- más de 1 año.

Quien quiera que se monte, y quien no que se quede en tierra.
La colonización de Marte es sólo para los valientes.  :Baile:



paketazo dijo:


> Yo no he movido nada de lo que llevo..."ya me empiezo a marear al ver algunos números...y sé que no soy el único por aquí"...pero si no hemos aprendido nada en estos 8 años con BTC, y no somos capaces de aguantar unos pocos beneficios y vendemos a las primeras de cambio, es que no hemos aprendido prácticamente nada de lo que se puede llegar a lograr con todo esto.



Eth, tiene menos riesgo de inversión para -capitales corporativos- ergo va a mover muchaaaa pasta, en los años sucesivos.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (17 Mar 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> ¿Es momento de vender BTC, al menos por ahora, y meterlo, al menos por ahora, en ETH?



Eso depende de tu filosofía, si crees en la moneda y decides seguir con Hoooold a la espera de mejoras, noticias y avances confiando en ello o bien simplemente quieres sacar un rendimiento económico y te vas cambiando de chaqueta según más te convenga.

La filosofia criptodivisa es algo muy personal.

En lo personal tengo una parte en BTC y otra en ETH, soy avaricioso( ambicioso) y no me quiero perder ningún tren.

---------- Post added 17-mar-2017 at 16:25 ----------




Claudius dijo:


> No sería dividir, la palabra es *descentralizar* la descentralización.
> 
> Es que en una evolución a BC 3.0, podría haber iteracciones entre las cadenas a través del concepto Side Chains pero no jerárquicas como quiere blocksteam...
> 
> ...





Tendremos un Bitcoin/otros cuántico( o cualquier otra cosa que podamos llamar virtual"acces")? una paradoja en números infinitos?la vida sera como el la pelicula In time, según tus numeros de criptos tendras más vida o menos, os imaginais?:XX:
20 años por delante que van a ser apasionantes en cuanto a este mundo y la computación que estoy seguro sera adherida a ello.

---------- Post added 17-mar-2017 at 16:29 ----------

No se quien comento ayer que no dormiria tranquilo, es cierto, esta mañana en el descanso casi me da un patatús viendo la coti de ETH, pero se ha recuperado rápido, parece ser que el mismo dinero que sale vuelve a entrar de forma casi instantánea.

Me gustaría saber que empresas aparte del Santander/Jp Morgan y fondos buitre estan metiendo el hocico..

Start-ups tecnológicas?

( No encuentro nada en reddit al respecto ni en webs relacionadas con estos mundillos)


----------



## Kondarra (17 Mar 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Eso depende de tu filosofía, si crees en la moneda y decides seguir con Hoooold a la espera de mejoras, noticias y avances confiando en ello o bien simplemente quieres sacar un rendimiento económico y te vas cambiando de chaqueta según más te convenga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yo me he despertado a las 4:00h y he mirado cotización. Mi señora atónita. He seguido durmiendo. 

Aquí tienes el cartel. 

https://criptonoticias.com/adopcion...n-enterprise-ethereum-alliance/#axzz4ba98rl8a


----------



## Claudius (17 Mar 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Me gustaría saber que empresas aparte del Santander/Jp Morgan y fondos buitre estan metiendo el hocico..
> 
> Start-ups tecnológicas?
> ( No encuentro nada en reddit al respecto ni en webs relacionadas con estos mundillos)
> )



Ni lo encontrarás.., como diría mojón los capitales que se mueven de forma 'cuadrática' no lo hacen en Poloniex.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (17 Mar 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Yo me he despertado a las 4:00h y he mirado cotización. Mi señora atónita. He seguido durmiendo.
> 
> Aquí tienes el cartel.
> 
> https://criptonoticias.com/adopcion...n-enterprise-ethereum-alliance/#axzz4ba98rl8a



Interesante, gracias.

Quizá falten ahí grandes farmacéuticas/agronomos como Bayer-Monsanto o más petrodolares saudíes, todo se andará..

---------- Post added 17-mar-2017 at 16:43 ----------




Claudius dijo:


> Ni lo encontrarás.., como diría mojón los capitales que se mueven de forma 'cuadrática' no lo hacen en Poloniex.



mmm , desarrolla más ese concepto.


----------



## Claudius (17 Mar 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Interesante, gracias.
> 
> 
> mmm , desarrolla más ese concepto.



Hasta ahí puedo llegar, para todo lo demás master-card.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (17 Mar 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Hasta ahí puedo llegar, para todo lo demás master-card.



Cuando uno quieres saber/aprender y le queman los libros:no:

8:

Mejor hecho, que perfecto.


----------



## Claudius (17 Mar 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Cuando uno quieres saber/aprender y le queman los libros:no:
> 
> 8:
> 
> Mejor hecho, que perfecto.



jajaja :X :rolleye:


----------



## paketazo (17 Mar 2017)

Me paso para leer lo que habéis comentado, y dejar una pequeña reflexión para algunos que, desde otro foro en su día, vacilaron un rato cuando comenté que era muy probable que BTC cediese en su capitalización a largo plazo respeto a otras criptos.

Por aquellos días estaba sobre el 84%, y dejé caer que podría perder 80% fácilmente...

Me soltaron un tocho del principio de Pareto...y otras cosas muy interesantes.

Yo tras más de 20 años revolcándome en los mercados he visto de todo, y el que me diga que algo es imposible, se va a equivocar, y lo pagará de su propio bolsillo.



Un saludo, buen fin de semana, y suerte con vuestras decisiones...no solo las económicas.


----------



## racional (18 Mar 2017)

La caida del btc es debida a las dudas sobre su posible split en dos monedas diferentes.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (18 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Me paso para leer lo que habéis comentado, y dejar una pequeña reflexión para algunos que, desde otro foro en su día, vacilaron un rato cuando comenté que era muy probable que BTC cediese en su capitalización a largo plazo respeto a otras criptos.
> 
> Por aquellos días estaba sobre el 84%, y dejé caer que podría perder 80% fácilmente...
> 
> ...




Así es, no hay que ser un fanático de nada, la hostia te puede caer bien gorda, esa es la diferencia que veo entre este y otros hilos de criptos, aqui puedes hablar y nadie te va a censurar, pero en cambio si que podrá rebatirle o contestarte sin problemas y eso es bueno de cara al aprendizaje.

Hay que escuchar/leer de opiniones o pensamientos contrarios.

Un saludo a todos y buen finde también.


----------



## Kondarra (18 Mar 2017)

¿Qué estrategia estáis tomando ante la bajada de BTC y sus consecuencias en el resto de alts?


----------



## Divad (18 Mar 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> ¿Qué estrategia estáis tomando ante la bajada de BTC y sus consecuencias en el resto de alts?



Dan ganas de volver al timoeuro por como se está poniendo el patio. Pero no creo que tras 8 años de juego y los "listos" sumándose al juego... decidan cargárselo. Se puede entender que están haciendo reformas en el trono para que el nuevo inquilino pase a ocuparlo.

Dash lo veo como una tapadera, el caballo de Troya para ocupar el trono y será nuevamente barrido (como tantas veces que ha cambiado de nombre). Se puede aprovechar el pelotazo pero tiene un rival directo ETH, no sabemos si ya están preparados para asignarse el trono. Basta con actualizar los cajeros y que se pueda sacar dinero FIAT haciendo la conversión con cualquier cripto.

Estoy en largos ETH/BTC, cerraría antes de que la cotización del BTC llegase a 0.
En largos ETH/EUR, hasta que no pete el euro no cierro ::

Si veo algún jaleo en ETH me voy a otro barco y sino vuelvo al timoeuro.



Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Si tengo 1 BTC y con el fork tendré 1 BTC-C y 1 BTC-U no me va mal que entre las dos superen lo que invertí en EUR.
> 
> Me decepciona estar en manos de un chino, para eso ya tengo a Draghi.
> 
> ...



Si sabes que los bancos te esperan en ETH, por qué no mover los BTC y BTC-BU donde están los "listos"? Igual no tendrías que seguir trabajando...

Veremos como transcurre el frente


----------



## Claudius (18 Mar 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> ¿Qué estrategia estáis tomando ante la bajada de BTC y sus consecuencias en el resto de alts?



A ver que noto miedos, euforias, etc. y nos salimos del foco..

El primer objetivo en el que os teneis que centrar, que seguro muchos ya pueden tener pero quizás otros compañeros estén cegados por la euforia de la fiebre del 'crypto-oro' es que que hay que hacer un ROI de la inversión desde fiat a tokens. + un 10%
Así ya podéis dormir por las noches.. 

Si ese objetivo ya le habéis conseguido, os recomiendo los eur. dejarlos en $ ya que los 8 años que quedan es más seguro que el eur.

Osea si metisteis 10.000 eur. y ahora tenéis una cantidad que supere 11000 eur. pues estos a $ y a *VOLVER A EMPEZAR*

Si tenemos 1000$ para jugar, pues si los perdéis no sufrireis.

La diversificación es buena, permita prevalecer ante vicisitudes.

Es una estrategia conservadora.


----------



## Kondarra (18 Mar 2017)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Si tengo 1 BTC y con el fork tendré 1 BTC-C y 1 BTC-U no me va mal que entre las dos superen lo que invertí en EUR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Si hay hard fork y tienes 1 BTC ¿te darían 1 de cada?

BTC me recuerda cada vez más a Podemos. Unos bonitos ideales para crearse pero que con el paso del tiempo empiezan las luchas de poder. El tiempo dirá lo que pasa.


----------



## digipl (18 Mar 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Si hay hard fork y tienes 1 BTC ¿te darían 1 de cada?



Básicamente si, aunque dar, no te dan nada. Tendrías lo mismo que antes pero como habría dos cadenas diferentes, cada una podrías gestionarla de forma independiente.


----------



## Divad (18 Mar 2017)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Desconozco como identificar los movimientos de los "listos"
> 
> El tema trading shitcoins por poloniex a cambio de BTC, sin que haya cambio directo por EUR no me da mucha confianza.
> 
> Por cierto, yo llevo BTC-ETH-DSH



Los "listos" son JP Morgan, Microsoft, Santander,... en ETH. 

Poloniex igual no, pero Kraken sí. 



Kondarra dijo:


> Si hay hard fork y tienes 1 BTC ¿te darían 1 de cada?
> 
> BTC me recuerda cada vez más a Podemos. Unos bonitos ideales para crearse pero que con el paso del tiempo empiezan las luchas de poder. El tiempo dirá lo que pasa.





digipl dijo:


> Básicamente si, aunque dar, no te dan nada. Tendrías lo mismo que antes pero como habría dos cadenas diferentes, cada una podrías gestionarla de forma independiente.



Tendrás lo mismo en diferente cadena. La putada es el valor que tendrá, me es de imaginar que nada más se haga la división ambos deberían de tener el mismo valor y cuando la gente haga sus movimientos se balanceará los precios según el apoyo que reciba cada uno. Pasarían a ser dos shitcoin más dle montón solo que por ser la primera, pues es una shitcool.

Uno puede jugar y dar el pelotazo o puede retirarse con lo puesto y es lo que se lleva.

---------- Post added 18-mar-2017 at 12:02 ----------

DUBAI IMPLEMENTARÁ BLOCKCHAIN PARA GOBIERNO DE LA MANO DE IBM Y CONSENSYS

Para que luego digan que no nos estaban indicando el camino...

Me voy a cagar en todos ellos como se follen el juego marcándose un farol de la hostia :XX:


----------



## Claudius (18 Mar 2017)

Os comento unas reflexiones tras mirar datos y meterlos en el aparato y con el apoyo de los gráficos de este informe:
Empresas tecnológicas más grandes del mundo

Las mayores empresas tecnológicas y más importantes del mundo

Las 500 empresas tecnológicas europeas de mayor crecimiento distribuidas x país #Fast500 - Geek's Room

http://www.truffle100.com/downloads/2007/Truffle100_2007.pdf


aunque hoy el foco está en lo que todos sabemos, seguramente en Q3-4 cuando se consolide el Ethereum yanki-corporativo, que luchará por llevar el despliegue tecnológico de soluciones.
Mueva ficha Europa, ya que la primera ha sido 'el gran dragón' de ahí que los yankis se hallan juntado en piña con Ethereum.

A lo que íbamos con Europa, el proyecto a seguir es LISK, por varias razones, Max, es germano y ha asentado la sede entre Alemania y Suiza, y quizás, a parte de los fondos del ICO que ya está empezando a usar siguiendo de forma germánica su hoja de ruta (para mi muy lenta), puedan inyectarle más del mundo real.

Sigo pensando, que las corporaciones europeas TIC están en los laureles, y o se juntan a hacer más grande al eth, ergo usa tech. o empiezan a juntarse algunas para tener su independencia.

Aquí, destaca una grande: SAP ya que para prevalecer va a tener que abrir producto en blockchain, y ahí es dónde puede hacer sinergias con LISK, aunque podría ir por libre.

Para que lo tengais/amos en cuenta..


----------



## Divad (18 Mar 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Os comento unas reflexiones tras mirar datos y meterlos en el aparato y con el apoyo de los gráficos de este informe:
> Empresas tecnológicas más grandes del mundo
> 
> Las mayores empresas tecnológicas y más importantes del mundo
> ...



Todos los bandos van de la mano y solo el actor decide que camino escoger. 

Cito comentario del hilo Bitcoin:


Divad dijo:


> En el nuevo juego las cartas están a la vista y los "listos" van de la mano haciendo creer que se están introduciendo en el nuevo sistema :Baile::Baile::Baile: Cuando ellos mismos han creado al fantasma de Satoshi Naka*moto* con las nuevas reglas del juego que todos estamos aceptando seguir. Ellos se alimentan de las creencias, cuando haya mayoría que se conoce a sí mismo se obtiene el cambio en la realidad que se comparte.
> 
> Mientras no nos pongamos de acuerdo... tocará seguir :Baile:


----------



## Claudius (18 Mar 2017)

Divad dijo:


> [/COLOR]DUBAI IMPLEMENTARÁ BLOCKCHAIN PARA GOBIERNO DE LA MANO DE IBM Y CONSENSYS
> 
> Para que luego digan que no nos estaban indicando el camino...
> 
> Me voy a cagar en todos ellos como se follen el juego marcándose un farol de la hostia :XX:



Blockchain-for-Enterprise-Applications-Report-Focus-on-19-9-Billion-Market-to-2025-with-In-Depth-Profiles-of-22-Key-Players

Blockchain for Enterprise Applications Report: Focus on $19.9 Billion Market to 2025 with In-Depth Profiles of 22 Key Players

Eso es jugar en primera división. :


----------



## Divad (18 Mar 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Blockchain-for-Enterprise-Applications-Report-Focus-on-19-9-Billion-Market-to-2025-with-In-Depth-Profiles-of-22-Key-Players
> 
> Blockchain for Enterprise Applications Report: Focus on $19.9 Billion Market to 2025 with In-Depth Profiles of 22 Key Players
> 
> Eso es jugar en primera división. :



Porra para acertar el día que ETH se lleva el trono? :rolleye:


----------



## paketazo (18 Mar 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Porra para acertar el día que ETH se lleva el trono? :rolleye:



No le va a resultar fácil, pero camino lleva.

Por abajo y distanciado en market cap Dash va subiendo con ganas...el escaso float hace que con una entrada buena de cash puede irse a dónde les de la gana a los que "mandan"

Roger Ver avisó con tiempo suficiente cuando afirmó que para mover pequeñas y grandes sumas a bajo costo y gran rapidez, Dash era ahora mismo la mejor elección...y él, así lo hizo.

Un saludo y mucha suerte a todos...buen sábado y despegad la nariz de la pantalla


----------



## racional (18 Mar 2017)

Novacoin, tambien se ha multiplicado por 6 en 1 mes, pasando de $0,50 a $3. Muy poco volumen pero una oportunidad para quien sabe verlas.


----------



## Claudius (18 Mar 2017)

I liked this analogy of yours: 

“That’s the asset class that cryptocurrencies belong to. Like the potato, the diamond and the nugget that emerge from the earth, a crypto coin emerges from mathematical solution space....with nobody's name on it.”

Asset classes - Wikipedia

:fiufiu:  :o


----------



## paketazo (18 Mar 2017)

Dash la tenemos por encima de los 800 millones de capitalización...está a menos de un 20% de los 1000, pero la sobrecompra en diario es brutal.

Parece que se están guardando la noticia del exchanger en la manga hasta que estas volatilidades se reduzcan, y aprovechar así la inercia del tirón.

BTC y ETH han aflojado la marcha...la primera por lo que todos sabemos está tanteando el terreno, y ETH subió en capitalización una burrada en nada de tiempo...no os confundáis con precio por token, y precio de capitalización.

A más float en el mercado, más cuesta arriba se hace la presión para ir rompiendo resistencias, y creo que ETH tiene muchas manos fuertes dentro, pero también mucho especulador que no ha desaprovechado la posibilidad de hacer caja.

Otro inciso, he estado pensando que muchos en los exchanger están vendiendo BTC y ETH por $$, y esos $, raramente saldrán del exchanger, por lo tanto en cuanto esto se gire...sobre todo para cualquier token que tenga compra directa en $$ en polo (Monero, ETH, BTC, Dash...) puede pegar un pepinazo arriba importante.


Por cierto, si un masternodo cuesta 1000 Dash, no pensáis que para un exchanger sea el que sea, por ejemplo el que tenga en cold wallet 50K Dash, le interesa tenerlos funcionando en masternodos mientras no hay demanda para su venta...el masternodo se puede vender de manera instantánea sin necesidad de hacer nada especial...sería la cuadratura del círculo para los exchangers que ven incrementar sus beneficios al apostar por esta moneda a medio plazo, al tiempo que encarecen su precio por la escasez del token en el sell side del exchanger.

La distribución Dash continua: hoy 205705 wallets con monedas.


Un saludo y buenas noches.


----------



## juli (18 Mar 2017)

Estoy intentando meter unos Dash en ETH por shapeshift, pero ,me dice que Dash no está disponible. ( unavailable)

Alguna otra web que intermedie como shapeshift ?


----------



## Alxemi (19 Mar 2017)

Por cierto comentar que he entrado en la crowdsale de QTUM, que se acaba de abrir y ya casi se ha vendido el 100%,
Si alguien quiere entrar es ahora o nunca:
QTUM Crowdsale Ends In - QTUM


----------



## juli (19 Mar 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Por cierto comentar que he entrado en la crowdsale de QTUM, que se acaba de abrir y ya casi se ha vendido el 100%,
> Si alguien quiere entrar es ahora o nunca:
> QTUM Crowdsale Ends In - QTUM



Nunca he entrado en algo así.

Cómo va eso ?


----------



## Alxemi (19 Mar 2017)

juli dijo:


> Nunca he entrado en algo así.
> 
> Cómo va eso ?



Pagas bitcoins ahora por la promesa de un token futuro que puede valer mas o menos de lo que has pagado por él, o no aparecer en absoluto.

Lo que pase con el token depende de la seriedad del proyecto, devs, comunidad, apoyos, etc

Es como invertir en una startup que puede incluso quebrar antes de salir al mercado... o ser la nueva microsoft dentro de unos años.


----------



## Superoeo (19 Mar 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Pagas bitcoins ahora por la promesa de un token futuro que puede valer mas o menos de lo que has pagado por él, o no aparecer en absoluto.
> 
> Lo que pase con el token depende de la seriedad del proyecto, devs, comunidad, apoyos, etc
> 
> Es como invertir en una startup que puede incluso quebrar antes de salir al mercado... o ser la nueva microsoft dentro de unos años.



¿Y este proyecto qué tiene de especial/particular o llamativo?


----------



## Divad (19 Mar 2017)

ETH sin BTC se "muere" con ella... pero cuando le conviene bien que se pone a subir con la calma.

Está cargando las pilas para pegar el pelotazo... Ya saldrán en escena ::


----------



## paketazo (19 Mar 2017)

Dash hoy 208645 wallets...en 24 horas 3000 nuevas carteras.

Es probable que no siga este ritmo de incremento de carteras (distribución teórica), pero a mi me preocupa más que el precio a largo plazo, ya que lo uno sin lo otro no tiene manera de ser.

He estado mirando el gráfico de BTC, y parece que podría ir a buscar un apoyo por la zona de 900$ o incluso algo menos, si se cumple esto, es posible que algunas criptos se revalorices frente al BTC, pero ojo, esto no implica que lo hagan frente al $, así que o se está uno quieto, o se obra en consecuencia.

Ya apesta leer en foros USA que BTC va a morir, que está tocado, que en un año estará sobre los 10$, que si la posible división en 2 tokens diferentes espantará a las ballenas...

BTC ha tenido tiempo de cagarla cuando valía 10$, cuando valía 100$ e incluso ahora, sin embargo ha ido capeando los temporales de uno u otro modo.

¿es diferente ahora?

Bueno, está más cerca de máximos que de mínimos, muchos están deseosos por verlo a 100$ para entrarle a saco pues se quedaron fuera en su día, y otros por que desparezca (estos son los sistemas gubernamentales/institucionales, la banca, y los obtusos de mente)

Si BTC desaparece, habremos perdido la oportunidad de dar un paso hacia el control de nuestro propio tiempo vital, hacia la igualdad, y sobre todo a la de poder caminar erguidos sin necesidad de arrodillarnos como vasallos ante las injusticias que nos amenazan con desposeernos de todo por lo que hemos luchado.

En cuanto al juego altcoin/BTC...no creo que sea necesario decir a estas alturas que no habrá ganadores ni perdedores a muy largo plazo (+ de 10 años), solo habrá quienes hayan hecho las cosas bien y quienes no, el resto es pura inercia y llega solo.

Leer a unos y otros tirarse tratos a la cabeza diciendo que "X" coin es mejor que "Y" coin, o que esta hace esto y esta no, no es mas que pelear de modo absurdo cuando todos pretendemos encontrarnos en el mismo horizonte económico.

¿Qué es mejor 1.08$ o 1€?...pues son lo mismo, solo depende de la cantidad que tengas en el bolsillo, pero ambas son la misma maravilla o la misma mierda, depende del punto de vista.

¿BTC, ETH, Dash, Monero...?...para especular todas son cojonudas, y a largo plazo si no hacen estupideces, todas tendrán su lugar.

Un saludo y mucha suerte a todos.


----------



## Lord Vader (19 Mar 2017)

_Si BTC desaparece, habremos perdido la oportunidad de dar un paso hacia el control de nuestro propio tiempo vital, hacia la igualdad, y sobre todo a la de poder caminar erguidos sin necesidad de arrodillarnos como vasallos ante las injusticias que nos amenazan con desposeernos de todo por lo que hemos luchado._ 

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Sin duda, Paketazo, sin duda.


----------



## juli (19 Mar 2017)

En la wallet oficial de Monero-core hay carios parámetros para recibir : ADDRESS , INTEGRATED ADDRESS Y PAYMEN ID. 

Son todos necesarios para que una transferencia ? Para qué vale cada cual ?

Agun tutorial en español que merezca la pena ?

Gracias.


----------



## djun (19 Mar 2017)

Y para cuando se supone que llegaremos a estas cotas en ETH: 

55 - 37,54575 Estamos aquí
89 - 60,75585
144 - 98,3016
233 - 159,05745
377 - 257,35905
610 - 416,4165
987 - 673,77555
1597 - 1090,19205 


¿DASH y Monero también llegarán a los 1000 dólares?

Con algún gráfico con subidas y bajadas intermedias indicando las fechas aproximadas en los que se alcancen esos niveles... lo entenderíamos mejor.

Con varios ejemplos bien explicados podríamos comprobar mejor la validez de esta teoría de fibonanci u otras.


----------



## juli (19 Mar 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> No pierda mucho el tiempo; mine valor.



Eso quiero, pero siempre tras configurar un entorno razonablemente seguro. Además de optimizar las espectativas de sus "rayitas" aquí hay que contemplar, además, las de privacidad y seguridad en la medida de lo posible. Yo, al menos las entiendo como clave de este juego .

Ya con un entorno seguro...a por la caña. ( parece que usted regala cañas, no ? ).

Para que se haga una idea, hay una corriente muy marcada que gotea desde btc hacia las 3 siguientes ( y en mayor medida, las 2 siguientes : ETH y Dash ). Y lo hacen ya como una opción cotidiana y perfectamente asumible, no como escapes puntuales de correcciones, etc , sino como Elección/Opción Real , por mucho que en el hilo de btc las califiquen de "Shits".

Desde Enero , el trío perseguidor ha multiplicado su valor desde precios de 1 dígito hasta 2 e incluso 3. Y con cierto aroma a fundamentales ya en función de la personalidad de cada una ( ETH con la gran banca detrás,Dash , dinámica, orientada a la usabilidad y abrir brecha entre el público masivo , muy ráctica y Monero con la orla del anonimato preciso en los negocios oscuros . Las 3 son bastante más que eso, pero com pincelada para un vistazo inicial puede ser perfectamente válida ).

Creo que es bastante frecuente así mismo que militantes en estas estén posicionados en bitcoin, que hasta estos últimos 2 días no era mala tabla para hacer pie con el botín alternativo, aunque ahora mismo transmite menor solidez por los líos internos del proyecto. De cualquier modo, es más que posible Bitcoin siga estando presente en muchas carteras como depósito de plusvis sin salirse a fiat con el consiguiente factor tributario.


Lo que quisiera transmitirle con esto es que un arbitrage razonable no se antoja descabellado ni difícil ara alguien de experiencia y como sé que le gustan los numeritos para sus rayitas, le dejo un link bastante útil para entrar en contexto de los precedentes.

coinmaketcap.com

Bienvenido y que le aproveche.


----------



## juli (19 Mar 2017)

En el link de coinmarketcap tiene numeritos y rayitas para hartarse.

Las 3 siguientes a BTC no estarían mal para empezar. Creo que son un recurso habitual entre habitantes del hilo.

Clicando en el nombre de cada una tiene la evolución desde su génesis, la más reciente, lo que prefiera. Ignoro qué datos valora con lo que lo mejor será que se administre usted mismo.

( --- )

p.d. La gracieta de shapeshift de ayer colgando Dash con ETH a 31 pavos ( mordidasegura ) hasta los 39 me ha alegrado el fin de semana. Casi un 40% ahora mismo ya. :


----------



## paketazo (19 Mar 2017)

*Negrofuturo* ciertamente los niveles fibo son interesantes en análisis técnico y casi en todo en esta vida.

Pero yo también tengo un pero:

¿ya estaba ahí la matemática antes que el hombre la descubriera?

¿o el hombre en su afán de encontrar cuadrar todo y darle sentido creó la matemática para explicar parte de su existencia?

Claro que BTC se irá a 89$, no cabe duda, y le auguro que irá a 0, o sea, sin ningún tipo de valor económico/monetario.

El oro del mismo modo le sucederá lo mismo.

Incluso las propiedades inmobiliarias.

Todo tiene su ciclo.

¿acaso una ola antes de eso, no era mar en calma, y volverá a serlo llegado el momento?

La vida es demasiado corta para ponernos escenarios demasiado largoplacistas.

Si Vd. intenta intuir con exactitud lo que hará BTC, sepa que se va a equivocar...más o menos, eso ya dependerá de muchos factores, pero dar niveles de entrada basándose únicamente en análisis técnico es como pretender averiguar el sabor de un plato solo habiéndolo visto cocinar pero sin haberlo probado nunca.

Sea como sea, sus argumentos son coherentes, y le agradezco las letras, pues todo esfuerzo por mostrar una idea ha de ser valorado en la medida del tiempo empleado y los resultados esperados.

Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## paketazo (19 Mar 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Poned los niveles en los gráficos,pegadlos y discutid sobre lo que ocurre.
> 
> Divertios!
> 
> ...



Esas frases que ha escrito y me he permitido el lujo de "encarnar" son pepitas de oro o de BTC, o de simple sabiduría.

Si Sócrates levantase la cabeza estoy seguro conversaría con Vd. un rato.

Por cierto, me surge una duda, Vd. toma un mínimo máximo en BTC basándose en ¿qué?

¿Cual consideramos punto de partida para dar valor en un intercambio a BTC?

quizá fuese 0.00001$ o 0.01$ o 0.1$... y sin un comienzo o cimiento firme es plausible que todo lo demás esté mal interpretado.



Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Fibo ETH
> 
> 1	- 0,68265
> 2	- 1,3653
> ...



¿De dónde sacas ese mínimo?

En polo me da 0.005$ mínimo 50.1$ máximo
__________________

Por otra parte, acabo de mirar y Dash ha aumentado otras 2000 wallets...

210070


Un saludo de nuevo y suerte


----------



## Kondarra (19 Mar 2017)

Negrofuturo, me encantaría llegar a entenderte pero a día de hoy no lo consigo de pleno, jeje. 
Me quedo por aquí, a ver si pesco una caña.


----------



## Alxemi (20 Mar 2017)

madre mia eth,

si tan solo estos hijoputas no hubiesen rescatado al dao, en fin, no quiero ni hacer las cuentas.


----------



## racional (20 Mar 2017)

ETH y DASH, por ahi anda el juego. La mayor ventaja de ETH es que Intel y Microsoft lo apoyan.


----------



## racional (20 Mar 2017)

DigixDAO, la moneda soportada por oro real.
Gold Struck on OpenLedger With Ethereum Based DigixDAO asset (DGD) - NEWSBTC


----------



## Divad (20 Mar 2017)

@Negrofuturo: No serás el hermano de MASCARADA? :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

En verdad no tenemos porque seguir aceptando el juego que nos están creando, pero mientras no nos pongamos de acuerdo... no nos queda otra que cada uno crear su propia realidad.

Lo mínimo de cotización que tendría BTC sería 379$ con el show interno que tenían preparado.

Partiendo desde su inicio.






Cómo se predice con las matemáticas las intervenciones de los "listos" (creadores del juego) para encarrilar el cauce a su antojo?


----------



## Kondarra (20 Mar 2017)

Negrofuturo, ¿te apetece trazar líneas en el gráfico Eth/Eur de 1 día? Entiendo que es un gráfico óptimo al existir una burbuja. 







El máximo fue 47€.


----------



## Claudius (20 Mar 2017)

Una apreciación, cuando respondas a la gente, por favor, borra textos y sobre todo imágenes o vídeos, y céntrate en los párrafos que respondes, porque sino llenas el/los hilos de shit.
Gracias.

---------- Post added 20-mar-2017 at 09:48 ----------




Alxemi dijo:


> madre mia eth,
> 
> si tan solo estos hijoputas no hubiesen rescatado al dao, en fin, no quiero ni hacer las cuentas.



Alxemi, la crisis del DAO fue lo mejor que pudo pasar, ya que ahora sabemos a que atenernos en el futuro, en el caso de conflictos de intereses de pez GRANDE contra PEQUEÑO.
ETH, la quieren hacer la whatsapp del sector, y eso para hacer la ola está muy bien. Pero hay que vigilar como va su desarollo, que en ruta hay un hard-fork a ver como le sienta a la cotización.


----------



## zyro (20 Mar 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Negrofuturo, ¿te apetece trazar líneas en el gráfico Eth/Eur de 1 día? Entiendo que es un gráfico óptimo al existir una burbuja.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no me he enterado bien todavía, pero el punto de partida es el mínimo y a partir de ahí se obtienen los niveles. El máxio sirve para saber el nivel que ha alcanzado.

En cuanto al minimo ETHUSD fue el 22/10/2015 0.409 en polo y 0.411 en Kraken. O es que tomáis el minimo ETHBTC y lo convertís a USD?


----------



## Claudius (20 Mar 2017)

Era de esperar..
Banco de Inglaterra y Ripple prueban transacciones transfronterizas con blockchain | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## djun (20 Mar 2017)

zyro dijo:


> no me he enterado bien todavía, pero el punto de partida es el mínimo y a partir de ahí se obtienen los niveles. El máxio sirve para saber el nivel que ha alcanzado.
> 
> En cuanto al minimo ETHUSD fue el 22/10/2015 *0.409* en polo y *0.411* en Kraken. O es que tomáis el minimo ETHBTC y lo convertís a USD?



Y sabes cual es el mínimo de DASH y en qué fecha, en USD?

Sería interesante que lo analizara *Negrofuturo*, según su teoría. Complicada teoría que no llego a entender.


----------



## zyro (20 Mar 2017)

Saludos, me ha impresionado cómo tienes controlados a los del hilo BTC, no he visto a nadie que haya conseguido controlarlos de esa manera. @Nico por mucho que se esfuerza, lo tienen de saco de boxeo, y es increible la paciencia que tiene aguantando insultos. @Ntj a pesar de su corrección y respeto, también acababa recibiendo insultos. Y llegas tú, y los pones a todos en su sitio, incluido el mayor incitador, al que le descubres poniendose corto o cerrando posiciones largas, mientras los suporters siguen comprando.

En fin, a mi no me gusta que se insulte a gente que participe en un foro con respeto y educación. Se ha convertido, como decís algunos, en una especie de secta. Yo tengo unos poquitos BTC y en ese hilo hay quente con mucho conocimiento de BTC, pero se ponen nerviosos cada vez que alguien escribe algo que no sea tudemun. Deberían estar más tranquilos, sentados sobre sus fortunas.

Respecto al sistema, llevaba unos días sin entrar y estoy releyendo para intentar coger el hilo, aunque veo que lo estás poniendo aquí también, a ver si así me entero.

Respecto a la figura, no falta el nivel 7?



Negrofuturo dijo:


> Primera Métrica



Te sigo con mucho interés.

---------- Post added 20-mar-2017 at 10:41 ----------




djun dijo:


> Y sabes cual es el mínimo de DASH y en qué fecha, en USD?
> 
> Sería interesante que lo analizara *Negrofuturo*, según su teoría. Complicada teoría que no llego a entender.



Yo lo he mirado en Tradingview, aunque no tiene todos los mercados, si tiene algunos de los más importantes, como Kraken o Poloniex.

Voy mirar DASH en polo.
Edito: veo que el gráfico DASHUSDT tuvo al comienzo unas oscilaciones muy grandes, quizás motivadas por poca liquidez. Por ejemplo, desde el 23 al 31 de julio/2015 osciló entre 0.94 y 5.66. No creo que esto sea una buena referencia. Quizás el gráfico DASHBTC sea mejor para ese mínimo y luego convertilo a USD


----------



## Claudius (20 Mar 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Querida YIN, queda menos oscuro que me digas que controle la mierda...



Lo comentaba, porque cuando me has respondido en QUOTE, en el de btc, has replicado *2 veces vídeos * nen. Aprende a usar un poco las New tech. que tiempo tienes de sobra.. y tus análisis hazles más breves y concisos, que tiempo tienes (lo había dicho ya? :X )


----------



## Kondarra (20 Mar 2017)

zyro dijo:


> no me he enterado bien todavía, pero el punto de partida es el mínimo y a partir de ahí se obtienen los niveles. El máxio sirve para saber el nivel que ha alcanzado.
> 
> 
> 
> En cuanto al minimo ETHUSD fue el 22/10/2015 0.409 en polo y 0.411 en Kraken. O es que tomáis el minimo ETHBTC y lo convertís a USD?





Yo por lo que he mirado por internet, sin tener ni idea, se usa para prever retrocesos, ya sea en tendencias alcistas o bajistas. Hablo desde el desconocimiento.


----------



## juli (20 Mar 2017)

djun dijo:


> Y sabes cual es el mínimo de DASH y en qué fecha, en USD?
> 
> Sería interesante que lo analizara *Negrofuturo*, según su teoría. Complicada teoría que no llego a entender.



En principio no se ve tan complicado. Aunque tirar las líneas e identificar los puntos ya es otra cuestión. Como yo de gráficos ni idea y veo que algún otro por aquí tampoco, hago una lectura de profano a disposición de que Negrofuturo ( o cualquiera ) la corrija o certifique convenientemente.

SI he entendido bien, es un planteamiento ambicioso con "amarres" conservadores : Si una tendencia alcista mantiene una aceleración ( que se prueba a sí misma rompiendo líneas clave ) , tranquilidad. Si rompe a la baja la última flanqueada, el sujeto prudente sale y espera ver cuál se rompe después : Si es la de abajo, pies para qué os quiero / La de arriba, se retoman posiciones. 

El posible tortazo y giro de tendencia estaría en traspasar 2 niveles. De ahí salirse en el primero y evitar cuellos de botella o bajadas bruscas y dejar que se la juegue ahí otro más valiente ( o asumir riesgo en zonas calientes, si eres uno de esos valientes ).

Si lo he entendido, me parece un buen patrón. Si estoy equivocado, agradecería corrección.


----------



## Claudius (20 Mar 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Para pedir por escrito una cerveza en un bar, necesito un DIN A4..
> (



No es poder, sino querer.
En la vida, los logros, el avance se consigue con una operación matemática:
Aptitud+Actitud = Cholismo (partido a partido)

Tienes aptidud, pero das por perdida la batalla en la actitud. Invierte time, para sumar. 8:


----------



## juli (20 Mar 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> CORRECTO.
> No se trata de ganar el que más, se trata de ganar muchas líneas, con poca adrenalina; a largo plazo vives más, disfrutas más y ganas más,... porque el que lo quiso todo, falleció por exceso de adrenalina.



Perfecto,gracias. Sólo quería identificar el "ambiente" y lo doy por hecho.

A eso me refería con lo del arbitrage entre los "delfines" / ETH,Dash y en menor medida, Monero / . Arbitrage considerando esta tripleta como "un todo" de varios niveles simultáneos / el estado y tendencia de cada parte / entre los que puedes saltar evitando posiciones riesgosas puntuales en cada coin.

Ahora falta que algún /o entre algunos/ forero "dibujante" identifique las líneas de las 4 grandes . Gallifante para eso.


----------



## zyro (20 Mar 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Yo por lo que he mirado por internet, sin tener ni idea, se usa para prever retrocesos, ya sea en tendencias alcistas o bajistas. Hablo desde el desconocimiento.



los retrocesos, como el de Fibonacci, se calculan entre dos puntos, minimo y maximo.

Mi comentario iba en referido al sistema de @Negrofuturo, que por lo que he visto, parte de un minimo o maximo significativo y a partir de él saca unos niveles.


----------



## Claudius (20 Mar 2017)

FYI
My final margin call : ethtrader
_For years, I have been content with my life and sufficiently "well-off" in the knowledge that crypto is huge and I have enough money to live comfortably. I'm crying as I type this, because this is the worst moment of my life. So many fucking years of working, and all gone in days. I'm no longer rich, or well-off. I'm going to have to fucking bust my ass, bit by bit, to slowly recover - and I don't even know where to start. _

Como dice mi sra. madre, para aprender, hay que perder.


----------



## juli (20 Mar 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> FYI
> My final margin call : ethtrader
> _For years, I have been content with my life and sufficiently "well-off" in the knowledge that crypto is huge and I have enough money to live comfortably. I'm crying as I type this, because this is the worst moment of my life. So many fucking years of working, and all gone in days. I'm no longer rich, or well-off. I'm going to have to fucking bust my ass, bit by bit, to slowly recover - and I don't even know where to start. _
> 
> Como dice mi sra. madre, para aprender, hay que perder.



No sé yo. Parece que su hije toma buena nota del óptimo atajo de los latigazos en espalda ajena, 

Estaba pensando hace un rato en cómo se subestima el pragmatismo , en cuánto se revuelcan los avances tecnológicos en su propia autocomplacencia y en el snobismo condescendiente de existir a espaldas del mercado. De un mercado estúpido y ciego a la genialidad, cómo no...en una recreación de libro de la rabieta "Nadie me entiende" de una colegiala hormonando. 

Y claro, así dicen que Dash no inventa nada /y colándose entre medio de BTC y la cuñita de JPMorgan, nada menos/. Como si inventar entrase en la regla de 3 que activa un mercado. Tiene bemoles que mentes con total capacidad ( iba a decir lucidez, pero nada que ver ) desprecien profundamente la desconexión social de los avances tecnológicos atribuyéndola a la estupidez del prójimo mientrasellas se permiten abrazar boutades como ésas como si fueran el Corán.

- *D*emuestra tu fe en tu propuesta reinvirtiendo en ella /optimizando de paso la inercia creada/.

- *A*cepta la síntesis como un hallazgo meritorio. Hablar el mismo idioma que "el mercado" en el momento oportuno es una revelación de absoluta enjundia y en muchas más ocasiones de las que se cree, hasta un estado genial de conciencia . A menudo es tan o más difícil despojarse de lo que sobra que descubrir algo que falta. 

- *S*i quieres movimiento, haz ganar a quienes te empujen.

- *H*uye radicalmente /a priori/ del desprecio a quien te ignore. Si tienes algo espléndido y no se vende, el tonto eres tú. Hay que dárselo a la gente masticado , sin exijir que piense demasiado /y no por que sean idiotas, sino porque están a sus vidas/. Si tienes que explicar demasiado tu idea, es que no pesa tanto como tú crees.

[youtube]jfrMOv5jF4w[/youtube]


----------



## Kondarra (20 Mar 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> FYI
> 
> My final margin call : ethtrader
> 
> ...





A todo el que se va a meter en trading le vendría bien ver la serie Breaking Bad. No va sobre trading, pero sí sobre el ego, la gestión de la pérdida de oportunidades, sobre a qué dedicamos nuestra vida y a qué la queríamos dedicar, a la pérdida de la noción de la meta. Muy recomendable. 
Si te sientes Heisenberg, es momento de dejarlo.

Edito: se la recomendaría a cualquier ser humano.


----------



## zyro (20 Mar 2017)

@negrofuturo, he aplicado los niveles a este indice, el futuro OKcoin-3M, para intentar entender la teoría. Partiendo del mínimo, multiplicando por el factor 1.0389
En el caso de que lo veas correcto, la interpretación sería que estaríamos largos, mientras no pierda el nivel 2? o en la Corrección que tiene al llegar a 3, puede rebasar el nivel 2? 

Cual sería la amplitud máxima de esa corrección que hay al llegar a 3 o 6 o 9 ?

y si me lo permites, cual sería la activación de los cortos?

Disculpas si no utilizo una Alt, pero parece que aquí la gente es más receptiva a estudiar sistemas.


----------



## Claudius (20 Mar 2017)

juli dijo:


> No sé yo. Parece que su hijo toma buena nota del óptimo atajo de los latigazos en espalda ajena,



Juli, creí que eras torero, pero me está ud. sorprendiendo, has despertado mi curiosidad. :Aplauso:

El arte de la guerra es el arte del engaño. Eddy Murphy :XX:


----------



## paketazo (20 Mar 2017)

veo casi todos por aquí tratan de buscar una "gallina de los huevos de oro" basándose en casi cualquier cosa que tenga atisbos de funcionar.

Que si análisis técnico clásico, que si ondas Elliot, fibos, medias móviles...

No me reiteraré en el tiempo que llevo en esto metido, pues cualquiera me podría reprochar que no se nada, pues no me he hecho rico...o quizá ya lo sea.

No obstante, el planteamiento para obtener un resultado esperado, es tener un "plan".

Como comentaba el compañero *futuronegro* hay miles de decisiones buenas, y diferentes.

Yo evidentemente, tengo mi sistema de "trabajo", lo entrecomillo, pues no lo considero un trabajo, si no un reto. Cada uno de vosotros tiene un objetivo, pero pocos consideran elaborar un buen plan para lograrlo...a veces, incluso esperamos que venga un "Mesías" a un foro, a mostrarnos el camino.

¿puede ocurrir eso?...

En esta vida puede ocurrir casi de todo, pero tened algo muy presente. Si alguien os regala una caña, no quiere decir que os diga dónde habéis de pescar, ni como, ni que cebo usar.

Lo más común, es que en un tiempo, esa caña termine en un trastero llena de polvo, y sin haber pescado a penas un par de buenas piezas, que no compensan ni el tiempo ni el dinero invertido en ello...salvo que tu objetivo sea simplemente disfrutar de la pesca independientemente de que pesques algo.

En otro orden de cosas menos trascendentales, veo a BTC con un rebote que dudo pueda perforar la zona de 1140$, pero ojo, de hacerlo, la magia puede regresar de nuevo al mismo.

Por lo demás, como comentáis por aquí, ETH es ahora mismo el caballo que se está afianzando en las últimas semanas (con el permiso de Dash), que no debería perder la zona de 0.09BTC para no ostiarse rápidamente.

¿y la corrección en las alts que más han subido?

Sinceramente, todos pensaban que tenía que haber llegado ya, sin embargo, lo imprevisible a veces, es lo que marca el ritmo de las buenas burbujas (para bien y para mal)...en el caso de Dash, que es la que más me preocupa personalmente ahora mismo, la espero ver en 0,145BTC, y de suceder, tomaré "medidas" al respecto, si no llega en corto plazo, probablemente me quede como estoy.

El nivel del hilo ha aumentado como la capitalización de las altcoins...todo en este mundo está ligado de algún modo, y cuando se "huele" dinero, surge una nueva fiebre del oro hasta que desaparece.

Buena semana a todos.


----------



## Alxemi (20 Mar 2017)

Atentos a lisk que sigue recuperando, aunque que para ponerme yo en verde que entré en agosto ya tiene que recuperar... Seguiremos esperando jeje

Desde móvil


----------



## Sr.Mojón (20 Mar 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Querida YIN; las New tech.
> 
> Te confieso que hubo una época, por el tiempo pasado ya casi una ERA para vosotros.. que me dediqué a las New Tech.
> 
> ...



Me ha molado el post, pero lo caga el gráfico. No hay gráfico mejor que lo que has escrito y las líneas son sólo eso, líneas.


----------



## juli (20 Mar 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Juli, creí que eras torero, pero me está ud. sorprendiendo, has despertado mi curiosidad. :Aplauso:
> 
> El arte de la guerra es el arte del engaño. Eddy Murphy :XX:



Si es usted Ava Gardner, yo torero sin problema.

Un placer.


----------



## juli (20 Mar 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Atentos a lisk que sigue recuperando, aunque que para ponerme yo en verde que entré en agosto ya tiene que recuperar... Seguiremos esperando jeje
> 
> Desde móvil



Supongo que las del segundo anfiteatro serán las diarreicoins. :ouch:

Cuál es el modo más práctico para hacerse con algo de ellas sin andar recargando blockchains a troche y moche ?

Gracias.


----------



## juli (20 Mar 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Sr. Mojón; ya que está aquí, permita que le haga una simulación, para que si quiere la lleve a su hilo, ya que allí, como me tienen en ignore, no la lee nadie.
> 
> En lugar de perder tanta energía mental ( ud. la llaman computacional) en analizar si el chino les roba o el HF les perjudica...
> Por qué no hacen cuentas y estrategias?
> ...



Es sólo el discurso mainstream, Negrofuturo. 

Tiene alguna duda de que alguna cartera en shitcoins de aquellos lares , si no casi todas,podrían rebasar las de todo este hilo juntas ?

El hilo del BTC es la misa dominical y hay que cumplir. El puterío de entre semana , ya otra historia. Totalmente legítimo salvo colaterales en novicios...pero bueno, se avisa y a otra cosa . Al final, son sólo negocios.


----------



## Claudius (20 Mar 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Quito los gráficos porque sino, YIN me dice que lleno de mierda. Y si es YIN, tiene sus cosas.
> Otro día los dejo y hago como que se me ha olvidado.



No me has entendido, replicaste 'mi mierda' en el hilo de bitcoin con una historia que quería contar a los muchachos, y con contarla una vez valía.
Al hacer un quote, la mandaste, céntrate, escribe menos y lee más *centrate*.

El humor en su justa medida, con el conocimiento pueden co-existir en simbiosis, y estar en armonía y más cuando puede haber gente, que se lance a jugarse el sustento de sus hijos, arengados por el tonto el último.
Así que los análisis, con imágenes y vídeos siempre refuerzan, las opiniones.

Ahora que veo que te nos has enganchado a la droga... del nuevo milenio.

Lo primero que tienes que hacer es jugar en igualdad de condiciones que los drogadictos, no vale opinar desde la barrera. 

1)
Cómprate unos token, los que quieras bitcoin, dash, etc. (un aurelio, qué es el café y luego puedes ir aumentando.)

En esta dirección de un intercambiador tienes buen menú para empezar, cuyo coste de adquisición, está supeditado al uso de una tarjeta de crédito o paypal hasta 100 eur. (te recomiendo de token dash, porque sus costes de i+d del uso de su monedero, es fácil que lleguen a cero comisión) si te recomendara ether, hay otros conceptos distintos para mover del punto A al B y dash, tiene los mismos principios que Bitcoin. 
Y Bitcoin no podemos ya nombrarlo para experimentar, porque su uso es artículo de lujo. 

También invito a nuestros lectores burbujeros, para que empiecen a experimentar con la tecnología, tienen tiempo antes de las elecciones de Francia..
*Comprar bitcoins y vender bitcoins | Anycoin Direct*

Si no sabes como almacenarlos, pregunta, y *espero*, que los muchachos ayuden para *extender el conocimiento* y contesten lo que ya sepan.

Como diría nuestro amigo 'dash' en la película: 







Sr. ayúdame a salvar a uno más (del fiat).

---------- Post added 20-mar-2017 at 16:32 ----------




Alxemi dijo:


> Atentos a lisk que sigue recuperando, aunque que para ponerme yo en verde que entré en agosto ya tiene que recuperar... Seguiremos esperando jeje



Hasta que no les ponga el foco SAP..., y mira que no saben dónde tirar que están jugando con ripple (no es mal juego, pero no es europea..).


----------



## Claudius (20 Mar 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Se plantarían con 17600 BTCs, frente a 2400, si re compran en 89, lo que les deja vender en 250 la mitad; pillar 2.3 Millones y subir con 8800 BTCs frente a 2400; que en máximos valen 11 millones de pavos, más 2.3 en cartera FIAT o Shitcoin. la caída, lejos de dramática, es una oportunidad de tener una cartera de 10millones de pavos,... GRATIS, Y CASI 3 MILLONES PARA GASTAR LOS PRÓXIMOS 15 AÑOS.



Estás cometiendo un error grave hablándo de esas cifras (17000 y pico..) y es equiparar la liquidez del mercado a la de un mercado de los de 'ahí afuera'.

Tienes que conocer más este mercado, y el sector, solo mueven lo que 3 blue chip del ibex diario.
Por eso los análisis técnicos son del s. pasado, y son mecanismos de 'cerebro colectivo'.

Se puede ganar mucha pasta fiat con apalancamientos en usd/btc, pero conseguir así como lo expones esas cantidades de btc, no es fácil además que esos movimientos no pasarían desapercibidos en el mercado. Tener esas cifras 
en cualquier token, si un día tiene el éxito de btc, es tener poder sobre ese token/ficha.


----------



## juli (20 Mar 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> *Comprar bitcoins y vender bitcoins | Anycoin Direct*



A botepronto, un 5% encima de coinmarketcap y sobre un 9/10% con kraken. Y los costes de transacción para envío mínimo, otro tanto. :rolleye:

Una pasta, eh ?

>>>>

Qué tipo de pagos son estos que ofrece ?

Bancontact / Mistercash
Giropay
iDEAL
Mybank
SEPA
Sofort
TrustPay


----------



## Kondarra (20 Mar 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Mira a ver si pillas el mínimo.





Te paso dos gráficas por si te apetece analizarlas, que aquí estamos muchos con Ethereum. 







No desde los inicios de ETH. Mínimo de 11,42€, máximo 47. 







Desde los inicios de ETH. Mínimo de 0,58099€, máximo 47€. 

Lo que no acabo de ver es si este método lo aplicas desde el nacimiento de la gráfica o se puede aplicar entre los puntos que quieras, para su aplicación en trading.


----------



## Claudius (20 Mar 2017)

juli dijo:


> A botepronto, un 5% encima de coinmarketcap y sobre un 9/10% con kraken. Y los costes de transacción para envío mínimo, otro tanto. :rolleye:
> 
> Una pasta, eh ?
> 
> ...



A ver.. que es la primera que he encontrado así en google, de forma sencilla, para no iniciados. Te invito a que hagas una búsqueda: bitcoin + paypal 
que seguro te lleve a alguna más sin pasar por KYC 
Si te digo lo que pago yo de comisiones...

---------- Post added 20-mar-2017 at 17:17 ----------




Negrofuturo dijo:


> Querida YIN, si para estar en este foro hay que estar subido a esas cosas.., en cuanto termine de poner las cosas básicas de las cañas... me largo, así que tranquila, que yo aquí no me voy a quedar a vivir.



Tus cañas no funcionan, (conmigo) porque yo contemplo ese escenario. 

Y ya sabes, que cuando te sientas a explicar como funciona una caña, el cebo etc., mientras se está esas horas tan bellas en el río, pasando el rato, se suele comer del mismo cesto de la merienda, que el que compró la caña preparó y tirar del vinillo fresco de bota.
Y si no hay pesca los 2 han comido del cesto.  y mañana será otro día mejor.
Verdad?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (20 Mar 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Sr. Mojón; ya que está aquí, permita que le haga una simulación, para que si quiere la lleve a su hilo, ya que allí, como me tienen en ignore, no la lee nadie.
> 
> En lugar de perder tanta energía mental ( ud. la llaman computacional) en analizar si el chino les roba o el HF les perjudica...
> Por qué no hacen cuentas y estrategias?
> ...



Qué suertudo. Seguro que con esa visión ya te habrás hecho rico lo menos tres o cuatro veces y ahora quieres que lo seamos nosotros, ¿eh?

Ahora te planteo yo otra hipótesis vendes x bitcoins en máximos, metes la orden de recompra en el Fibonacci que más te guste (numerología al canto), se acerca el precio allí, no llega, rebota con fuerza, se dispara por encima del máximo, recompras asustado en el nuevo máximo y ya has perdido dinero.

Fácil y para toda la familia.

Y también puede ocurrir exactamente lo contrario pero con las compras. Lo único seguro es que si tienes que hacerte rico, mejor que sea con algo que se ajuste a tus principios porque así, por lo menos, estás apoyando algo que crees justo.


----------



## Claudius (20 Mar 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Solo Uso mierda clásica que es la que sé conducir, y aún así, con cuidado.
> La razón es que no necesito hacerme rico; pues ya lo soy.



Amén  :bla:


----------



## zyro (20 Mar 2017)

otra duda, cuando consideras perdido el nivel para cerrar largos? 


Para el caso concreto, que aunque es BTC, es para pillar el hilo, lleva desde ayer entre el 2 y el 3. Has hablado de gráficos horarios o sea, esperar al cierre de cada hora. ¿es ahí cuando decides cerrar o cuando pasa la línea una cantidad determinada?

Otro punto clave es si pierde el 994, esperas al cierre de la hora?



Negrofuturo dijo:


> Primero:
> Estás lago?
> Salir en la raya del segundo nivel.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (20 Mar 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Cómo baja de ese autobús en el que hay que salir por un agujero de emergencia, de uno en uno.. y pagando unas comisiones... que comparadas con las del latrocinio normal, del mercado clásico.. son casi mortales?
> 
> Está preso de su riqueza.
> 
> ...



Esos acertijos siempre gustan. Voy a intentar solucionarlo. ¿Cómo bajaría de un autobús en el que hay un agujero de emergencia, de uno en uno...y pagando unas comisiones que comparadas con las del latrocinio nosmal son casi mortales?

Para empezar, estoy seguro de que esas comisiones son irrisorias comparadas con la inflación, impuestos, comisiones de cuentas bancarias, de broker, etc del otro sistema, pero bueno lo aceptaré y te diré cómo:

Apuntando con él hacia el punto más valioso y vulnerable del sistema enemigo. Cargaría el autobús de explosivos (has dicho que salir de él es complicado, pero no has dicho nada de meter explosivos en el portamaletas), llamaría a todos los medios de comunicación para que acudiesen rápido a grabar en la entrada de la FED o del BCE, conduciría el autobús cargado hasta los topes de explosivo en la otra punta de la calle y lo aceleraría embragado provocativamente para acojonar a los plutócratas de dentro.

Si me equivoco y ese Banco Central -FED lo que sea es tan sólido como parece, pues todo acabará para los del autobús pero, si por el contrario, presenta grietas importantes, cimentación defectuosa o se trata de una simple fachada-tapadera para el latrocinio, no te preocupes que nos buscarán una salida más que digna a los del autobús, sin comisiones, ni tener que salir uno a uno por la portezuela, si no quieren tener pronto "más autobuses" a la entrada del edificio.

Verás que poco iban a tardar a ofrecerse a escoltar a ese autobús hasta la frontera con México y, de ahí a Cancún. Una vez allí, serán las putas las que intentará entrar al autobús y nos servirán los cubatas por las ventanillas. Bitcoin dejará de relacionarse con los barcos y las putas y pasará a ser relacionado con los autobuses y las putas.

Hay que enfrentarse a esa gente con autobuses cargados de explosivos porque con manitas en alto y sentadas poco vas a conseguir. Con medias tintas no vas a ningún lado.


----------



## Claudius (20 Mar 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Y te quede claro que compraré lo que me salga del YANG, pero la Tecnomierda no está en mi intención; es generacionalmente incompatible con migo.
> 
> Solo Uso mierda clásica que es la que sé conducir, y aún así, con cuidado.
> 
> La razón es que no necesito hacerme rico; pues ya lo soy.



Iba a dejar el amén, porque leí por encima, y al leer la palabra tecnomierda, me he sentido en la necesidad de contestarte rey, por los que nos leen, no por mi.

La naturaleza es sabia (es un principio del TAO) y siempre ha sido de justicia que en los ecosistemas estables a pesar que los individuos más fuertes son los que prevalecen.

No suceda lo mismo cuando ocurren grandes cambios y los individuos que se adapten más rápido al medio (percepción o como digo yo jugar al Minority report), serán los que prevalecerán ergo -su semilla- y descendencia.

Que nombres tecnomierda, a seguramente uno de los mayores inventos del s. actual, es fruto de la ignorancia, que es la más atrevida, y ya no es que me ofendas a mi, sino a todas las personas que detrás de un nick pasan horas de su bien más preciado*su tiempo* sacrificándolo así como las relaciones humanas afectivas, por el sueño de conseguir lo antes posible una independencia económica, sea para yates o para chatinas, para poder hacer como vos, lo que les de la real gana, las horas que deseen.


No obstante te voy a documentar, para que por lo menos puedas hacer un 'análisis fundamental' de la tecnomierda .

Aquí, todo el mundo ya es rico, unos más que otros aunque muchos no lo saben.. porque han descubierto la forma de mover su dinero (valor) del punto A del planeta al punto B con una serie de característcas que no comprendes. Y el entendimiento de esa tecnomierda, hoy está al alcance de unos pocos pioneros. 

[youtube]VHBDRTBBxRs[/youtube]

Tu caña pesca en aguas estancadas, sin movimiento, y con poca vida porque sigues formas y figuras en este 'sub-mercado'. be water (ver link con lo que competís..) my friends. 

Te concentras en el dedo, y no ves la gloria celestial el 'to the moon' a mi se me queda corto, yo voy a por los astros celestiales.


----------



## juli (20 Mar 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Es mejor el inicio pero te valen todos los comienzos de onda.
> 
> Em piezo por el x13 que el el nivel 5
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes.

- Primero , entiendo que esa tabla, habiéndosela facilitado en Euros, la expone igualmente en Euros /vaya manía y confusión que provoca, Kondarra ! Creo que ya se ha llamado la atención más veces sobre esto !/ . Es correcto ?

- Es decir, objetvo ahora mismo : los 52 del nivel 9º.

- Rebasado esto : Cómo se pone uno corto ? Podría dedicar un post a esto ?

Gracias.


----------



## zyro (20 Mar 2017)

ok, tu hablas del corto que hay desde el1290 y cuyos niveles rotulas en rojo







yo hablaba del largo que hay desde hace 2 días en intradiario:



2:1032
3:1073
okcoin-3M






Negrofuturo dijo:


> BTC está entre el 5 y el 8º nivel desde máximos
> 
> 0-1290
> 5-1065
> ...


----------



## juli (20 Mar 2017)

Quizás lo he interpretado con demasiada simpleza , pero creo que se sale en los puntos altos de cada rango una vez rebasados y vueltos a romper a la baja hasta ver si sigue perforando hacia abajo o se gira y se pone alcista de nuevo, no es así ?


----------



## Claudius (20 Mar 2017)

Hemos hablado de lisk, verdad? :fiufiu:


----------



## juli (20 Mar 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Hemos hablado de lisk, verdad? :fiufiu:



Sip.

Yo he demandado agún sistema de entrar en criptos "menores" sin andar cargando blockchains. 

Se le ocurre algo ?


----------



## Claudius (20 Mar 2017)

juli dijo:


> Sip.
> 
> Yo he demandado agún sistema de entrar en criptos "menores" sin andar cargando blockchains.
> 
> Se le ocurre algo ?



Si me eres más claro.. :ouch:


----------



## juli (20 Mar 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Si me eres más claro.. :ouch:



Cómo se entra en una cripto sin andar tirando del cliente.

Se dejan las coins en algún exchange ? / Hay monederos "leves" ? / xxx ?

---------- Post added 20-mar-2017 at 20:39 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> En otro orden de cosas menos trascendentales, veo a BTC con un rebote que dudo pueda perforar la zona de 1140$, pero ojo, de hacerlo, la magia puede regresar de nuevo al mismo.
> 
> Por lo demás, como comentáis por aquí, ETH es ahora mismo el caballo que se está afianzando en las últimas semanas (con el permiso de Dash), que no debería perder la zona de 0.09BTC para no ostiarse rápidamente.
> 
> ...



Paketazo,por favor , qué entiende por "medidas al respecto" ?


----------



## Kondarra (20 Mar 2017)

Expertos en trading del hilo: monotorizando el libro de órdenes de una crypto, ¿sería posible predecir los movimientos de la cotización?


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (20 Mar 2017)

Si llega a suceder me parecerá un tanto contradictorio.

Después de sus grandes tropiezos en 2016, este parece ser el año de Ethereum. Logró alcanzar el mayor precio de su historia y numerosas empresas de todo el mundo están planeando realizar aplicaciones sobre su plataforma, tal como demuestra la creación de la Enterprise Ethereum Alliance. Ante este ascenso, el lado oscuro tampoco quiere quedarse fuera.

Según un anuncio publicado en Reditt, a partir del primero de mayo el mercado de la Darknet AlphaBay comenzará a aceptar Ethereum como medio de pago, una decisión que no ha dejado de sorprender a muchos usuarios.

Noticia completa, below.

https://criptonoticias.com/adopcion...y-aceptara-ethereum-medio-pago/#axzz4btgGvzKE


----------



## Claudius (20 Mar 2017)

juli dijo:


> Cómo se entra en una cripto sin andar tirando del cliente.
> 
> Se dejan las coins en algún exchange ? / Hay monederos "leves" ? / xxx ?



Bueno, para empezar lo suyo sería comprar en el mercado, el que más mueve tokens variopintos es Poloniex, *nunca* es seguro que estén en el exchange.
Pero ante el desconocimiento del uso de software de carteras, ahí les tendréis, así que cuanto antes os forméis en el uso de alguno, mejor.

Si los token son los top-five puedes mirar los software de cartera multitokens, como Copay, jaxx hay alguno más, en este hilo revísalo hay bastante info. sobre el tema. Y si buscas en google por mi nick también he hablado de ello en Español tanto aquí como en forobits.


----------



## Divad (20 Mar 2017)

@Negrofuturo: Podría detallar los cálculos fibo para implantarlo en cualquier suceso por favor? Imagínese que ese campo apenas estoy gateando y un poco de barrio sésamo igual ayuda a verlo más claro para caminar solo.

Agradezco sus aportaciones, pues las matemáticas son inmutables como la ley universal del todo es mente.


----------



## zyro (20 Mar 2017)

Pues si que llevas tiempo con este sistema, ahora en marzo debían cumplirse 17 años del máximo que tuvo sobre 150€, más o menos. Lo viví con bastante intensidad.

Si llevas 10 años aquí en Burbuja, me imagino que habrás hablado de este sistema antes, en el de la plata ya lo has comentado, en alguno más?



Negrofuturo dijo:


> He visto a un tío con 1000 milones de pesetas (6Millones€) acabar con menos 300Millones, porque Terra era el BOOMMMM
> 
> No le valía tener mil kilos, tenía que apalancarse....
> 
> ...


----------



## paketazo (20 Mar 2017)

> Paketazo,por favor , qué entiende por "medidas al respecto" ?



Pues de ver ese número, me planteo vender un 25% de la posición.

Ojo, solo si lo hace en este impulso, si por el contrario ahora se mantiene lateral o incluso busca un apoyo en la zona de 0.075BTC, mantengo la posición intacta.

________________________________________________________

*Satoshi Nakamoto* ETH está ahora mismo "bien vista", a mayores los que han invertido de manera temprana, se están asegurando que su inversión sea muy rentable, y no escatiman esfuerzos en promover, publicitar, alabar todas las bondades de la blockchain y en concreto de las ventajas comparativas de ETH.

En esto coincido con *futuronegro*, hay que saber distanciarse del ruido de fondo para poder ver la realidad que hay tras él.

No me fio un pelo de ETH como inversión largo placista, sobre todo por que los "buitres" han entrado y van a exprimir el pastel de manera egoísta y a cualquier precio. 

Piensa que tener un alto % de una moneda te permite ganar en ambas direcciones, pues tienes gran parte del control de la cotización, y estos HDP, con levantar el teléfono, se organizan rápidamente para robar carteras o venderte las suyas a precio de oro.

Dicho lo anterior, no quita que su precio actual pueda irse bastante más arriba, sobre todo si las dudas de BTC siguen incrementándose...el miedo y el dinero suelen ir de la mano (ten a tus enemigos más cerca que a tus amigos).

Para mi si se busca algo interesante a largo plazo en este mundillo, se debe de ir a proyectos poco manoseados por los de siempre, sobre todo esos proyectos "mal" vistos por los entes reguladores.

Hace poco leía que la UE quiere poner nombre y apellido aa todas las cuentas cripto para "legalizarlas", y hacerlas "visibles"

Si eso llega a suceder, esto no vale para nada, y yo personalmente lo dejo, ya que lo que siempre he dicho y repito que busco aquí, no es dinero (que no le hago ascos), si no libertad (no precisamente la que da el dinero), si no la que podemos legar a nuestros hijos (no solo los míos, si no a los de todos).

Y nos guste o no, el único modo que tenemos de hacer eso (ser algo más libres), es sacando de la ecuación a los mass mierda que pretenden controlar nuestras vidas al milímetro para su usufructo.

La partida acaba de empezar, y quizá la perdamos, pero... ¿sabéis una cosa?: *al menos tenemos la oportunidad de jugar por algo*
________________________________________________



Kondarra dijo:


> Expertos en trading del hilo: monotorizando el libro de órdenes de una crypto, ¿sería posible predecir los movimientos de la cotización?



Si pudieras poner nombre y apellidos a esas ordenes muy probablemente sí.

Un saludo, y gracias por vuestros aportes.


----------



## zyro (20 Mar 2017)

Me acabo de acordar ahora mismo de alguien que escribía en el foro Iberbolsa, hace muchos años, más o menos alrededor del pump de las tecnológicas, que también mencionaba mucho a Kostolany, de hecho su nick era algo como Tkostolany.

Me he acordado mucho de él estos últimos años, porque allá por el 2000 insistía mucho en no tener deuda, no apalancarse, mantener liquidez, uir de los préstamos. Desgraciadamente no supe interpretarlo en su momento.

Vaya si le hubiera hecho caso.

PD:disculpas por el offtopic.


----------



## Claudius (20 Mar 2017)

zyro dijo:


> Me he acordado mucho de él estos últimos años, porque allá por el 2000 insistía mucho en no tener deuda, no apalancarse, mantener liquidez, uir de los préstamos. Desgraciadamente no supe interpretarlo en su momento.



En aquella época, si sabías dónde te metías y cuando salir, no había problema el ejemplo que ha puesto antes, es de un tío que sería constructor y se creía que todo el monte era ladrillo.

Yo a Terra la metí un 300% ya que ha salido el tema.., pero vamos cualquiera con 2 dedos de frente en tecnología sabía que eso no iba a ninguna parte.. Jazztel dió mucho juego, ya que por fundamentales a pesar de tener una deuda abrumadora daba disruptividad al monopolio, y siempre apostó por lo más importante, aunque fuera a pérdidas, crear infraestructura de vanguardia para la España de entonces, y los diferentes líderes soltaron la patata hasta que la cogió un grande (la infraestructura). 

En aquella época no se podía ir apalancado porque los brokers te hacían la cama, no te cerraban posición aunque estuvieras fuera, para que corrieran tus deudas.

Por el contrario, hoy el apalancamiento es la forma más 'técnica' de buscar una primitiva... pero solo en los momentos clave 2, 3 al año.
Ya he comentado que sabes lo que vas a perder, pero no lo que vas a ganar, hay que pillar el momentum para entrar, en eth, y dash dejé bastantes pistas..


----------



## Alxemi (20 Mar 2017)

Hay rumores de un dark market que puede aceptar eth:
This Dark Web Market is Planning to Add Support for Ethereum - CoinDesk
Me deja a cuadros que sea eth y no etc... 

Desde móvil


----------



## Divad (20 Mar 2017)

Haré un recopilatorio para verlo más claro:



> Si está abajo, se desplazará con movimientos que sigan una serie armónica como la serie de Fibonacci.
> 
> Es ineludible; será así, sí o sí.
> 
> ...



El mínimo que veo en el gráfico de ETH es el siguiente:

0.41101 (adjunto imagen)

Tabla quedaría compuesta de tal manera:


1	0,41101
2	0,82202
3	1,3645532
5	2,265158312
8	3,7601627979
13	6,2418702445
21	10,3615046059
34	17,2000976459
55	28,5521620922
89	47,396589073
144	78,6783378611
233	130,6060408495
377	216,8060278101
610	359,8980061648
987	597,4306902336
1597	991,7349457878

Habiendo superado la barrera del nivel 89 con 51.9$.

¿Está bien realizado? 







Gracias


----------



## Sarmat (21 Mar 2017)

Más bien quedaría así:

F Ratio Valor
0	0,0000000	0,0000000
1	1,0000000	0,4110100
1	1,0000000	0,4110100
2	2,0000000	0,8220200
3	1,5000000	1,2330300
5	1,6666667	2,0550500
8	1,6000000	3,2880800
13	1,6250000	5,3431300
21	1,6153846	8,6312100
34	1,6190476	13,9743400
55	1,6176471	22,6055500
89	1,6181818	36,5798900
144	1,6179775	59,1854400
233	1,6180556	95,7653300
377	1,6180258	154,9507700
610	1,6180371	250,7161000
987	1,6180328	405,6668700
1597	1,6180344	656,3829700
2584	1,6180338	1062,0498400
4181	1,6180341	1718,4328100
6765	1,6180340	2780,4826500

Aunque no sé cómo iría el tema de los retrocesos armónicos. A ver si el forero Negrofuturo lo puede aclarar


----------



## Kondarra (21 Mar 2017)

juli dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yo es que la nómina la cobro en euros, el café y el alquiler lo pago en euros también y si meto pasta a Kraken lo hago en esa moneda. No sé porqué tenemos que tomar como referencia una moneda que no usamos, lo veo incómodo sin beneficio. ¿Por influencia de foros extranjeros?


----------



## michinato (21 Mar 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Atentos a lisk que sigue recuperando, aunque que para ponerme yo en verde que entré en agosto ya tiene que recuperar... Seguiremos esperando jeje
> 
> Desde móvil




Ánimo, que ya se va acercando a la cotización en euros de agosto. 

Que llegue a la cotización de agosto en BTC lo veo francamente difícil en el futuro cercano a no ser que haya burbujote especulativo, y eso ya sabemos que tan rápido como llega se puede volver a ir. 

Los desarrollos van a paso lento, aun les queda mucho por avanzar y yo diría que incluso por comprobar si todo el proyecto es viable. Pero como vaya bien, yo espero una gran rentabilidad.


Por mi no hay prisa, da pena haber perdido el subidón de BTC o no haberlo invertido en dash, pero hay que asumir que es imposible diversificar y tener algo en todos los proyectos.


PD1: yo compré a mediados de julio que estaba aun más alto que agosto.

PD2: lo de los delegados de lisk me gusta aun menos que los masternodes de dash (en lisk va por votación, decidiendo si votas a favor de uno u otro en función de lo que han escrito en un foro...)


----------



## juli (21 Mar 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Yo es que la nómina la cobro en euros, el café y el alquiler lo pago en euros también y si meto pasta a Kraken lo hago en esa moneda. No sé porqué tenemos que tomar como referencia una moneda que no usamos, lo veo incómodo sin beneficio. ¿Por influencia de foros extranjeros?




Buenos días.

Pues tal vez para que cuando alguien desinteresadamente ,como Negrofuturo, ceda su tiempo y esfuerzo , cualquiera pueda aprovecharlo sin retrasos ni confusiones gratuítas . 

En el momento exacto de la denegación de licencia al ETF en BTC de los WinkLevoss , sin ir más lejos, mientras cantidad de gente deshacía posiciones contra reloj y hasta se petaba algún exchange, alguien andaba posteando roturas en picado en 900 y pico QUE NO ERAN TALES. Y maldita la gracia que le hizo a más de uno, como bien se pudo leer.

En muchos casos aquí no se arriesga sólo un café ni un plazo de alquiler. Y en mi opinión, no creo que sea cuestión para frivolizar con ella, sinceramente. 

Saludos.


----------



## tastas (21 Mar 2017)

Michinato, qué problema le ves a los MN de Dash?

taptap


----------



## Claudius (21 Mar 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Los desarrollos van a paso lento, aun les queda mucho por avanzar y yo diría que incluso por comprobar si todo el proyecto es viable. Pero como vaya bien, yo espero una gran rentabilidad.



Max lleva el ritmo de idiosincrasia alemana (perfección). Si técnicamente es viable, el emprendimiento start-upero con el buen (mentoring que tiene detrás) y la carrera por tener el primer 'skynet' (aplicaciones que vivan en la nube), entre eth vs lisk la tendremos servida.

El año pasado en una ponencia hablé de como podía cambiar nuestro actual
entendimiento y como lisk por tener menos curva de despliegue para sus devs al usar Jscript podría crear los repositorios de apps para móvil sucediendo a los de google, amazon y apple (centralizados).


----------



## Claudius (21 Mar 2017)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> ¿Que es MN? ¿Monero?



Master Node, un tipo de nodos que se complementan con los mineros en Dash, haciendo funciones específicas distintas a los nodos mineros de Dash.
No creo que lleguen a 5000 con lo que los ratios de retabilidad en torno al 9% con pagos semanales hasta el próximo halving están bastantes asegurados.


----------



## Kondarra (21 Mar 2017)

juli dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sin más, no pretendo frivolizar, pero es que no entiendo por qué no adoptar el euro como referencia en vez del dólar si todos los que aquí hablamos pensamos en euros. 
Saludos.


----------



## Claudius (21 Mar 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Sin más, no pretendo frivolizar, pero es que no entiendo por qué no adoptar el euro como referencia en vez del dólar si todos los que aquí hablamos pensamos en euros.
> Saludos.



Kondarra, fácil porque este mercado en FIAT se mueve en USD, como si te compraras barriles Brent.


----------



## paketazo (21 Mar 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Sin más, no pretendo frivolizar, pero es que no entiendo por qué no adoptar el euro como referencia en vez del dólar si todos los que aquí hablamos pensamos en euros.
> Saludos.



Yo desde hace años solo pienso en $, para mi desgracia (no me gusta lo que representa), pero incluso los € que pueda tener en efectivo, los paso mentalmente a $.

El oro, petróleo, BTC...y prácticamente todo se referencia en $...es la divisa del comercio internacional.

Evidentemente como comentas, el pan lo pagas en €, pero supongo que será deformación laboral o de hobbies, el pasarlo a $ todo.

Por cierto ahora mismo 211144 carteras con Dash.

Un saludo y buen día.


----------



## juli (21 Mar 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Master Node, un tipo de nodos que se complementan con los mineros en Dash, haciendo funciones específicas distintas a los nodos mineros de Dash.
> No creo que lleguen a 5000 con lo que los ratios de retabilidad en torno al 9% con pagos semanales hasta el próximo halving están bastantes asegurados.




Qué tipo de funciones , más allá de la minería ?

---------- Post added 21-mar-2017 at 11:25 ----------




Kondarra dijo:


> Sin más, no pretendo frivolizar, pero es que no entiendo por qué no adoptar el euro como referencia en vez del dólar si todos los que aquí hablamos pensamos en euros.
> Saludos.



Vamos a ver, si lo que dices tiene toda su lógica. Por mí , perfecto si fuese así.

El caso es que mientras no lo es, provoca confusión. Y éso es , en muchos casos, dinero. Hay que tener cuidado.


----------



## Claudius (21 Mar 2017)

Ahí tenéis AT incluído Fibonacci's de ETH
Ether Price Analysis: Prepare for the Resistance | Bitcoin Magazine

---------- Post added 21-mar-2017 at 11:30 ----------




juli dijo:


> Qué tipo de funciones , más allá de la minería ?
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-mar-2017 at 11:25 ----------
> 
> ...



Hilo general sobre DASH - informaciones de interés y novedades - Dash - Forobits - El foro de Bitcoin en Español


----------



## juli (21 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo desde hace años solo pienso en $, para mi desgracia (no me gusta lo que representa), pero incluso los € que pueda tener en efectivo, los paso mentalmente a $.
> 
> El oro, petróleo, BTC...y prácticamente todo se referencia en $...es la divisa del comercio internacional.
> 
> ...



Dash ha dejado caer bastantes aportaciones para este año. El momento actual es, sin duda, ideal para alguna novedad con la que hacer pie fuerte y seguir creciendo desde otro status.

El marcadísimo concepto de usabilidad cotidiana de Dash que supuraba toda la entrevista que subí ayer puede provocar el primer hito a pie de calle trascendiendo a iniciados en criptos.

Mucho ojo con aperturas en exchanges en cash , dispositivos de pago, canales de distribución... Dash tiene el usuario particular entre ceja y ceja y un punto de entrada FÍSICO de usuarios puede dar una dimensión a la capitalización nueva y descomunal.

( pero echo de menos un movimiento ahora mismo )


----------



## djun (21 Mar 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Yo es que la nómina la cobro en euros, el café y el alquiler lo pago en euros también y si meto pasta a Kraken lo hago en esa moneda. No sé porqué tenemos que tomar como referencia una moneda que no usamos, lo veo incómodo sin beneficio. ¿Por influencia de foros extranjeros?



Imagínate que me dices que el Indice DJ quieres que te lo traduzcan a euros. En ese caso cada uno hará la lectura de ese índice como le salga de los huevos y no nos entenderemos. 

En el caso de las Altercoins creo que estamos de acuerdo que en general seguimos su evolución considerando el precio en USD. Si cada uno hace la lectura en su propia moneda o mediante otro indicador distinto, entonces será mas dificil entendernos. 




Divad dijo:


> Haré un recopilatorio para verlo más claro:
> 
> El mínimo que veo en el gráfico de ETH es el siguiente:
> 
> ...






Topol-M dijo:


> Más bien quedaría así:
> 
> F Ratio Valor
> 0	0,0000000	0,0000000
> ...



Soy partidario de que *Negrofuturo* aporte una tabla sencillita como las que han dejado *Divad* y *Topol-M*. Sería útil y la podríamos seguir mejor entre todos. Falta indicar también en qué plazos se supone que se llegarán a esas cotas. En ETH y en DASH.


----------



## racional (21 Mar 2017)

Seguramente dentre de 1 o 2 años haya otra coin que sera estrella, pero ahora pasa desapercibida y no vale nada, la cuestion es como saber cual es antes de que el gran publico se de cuenta.


----------



## paketazo (21 Mar 2017)

A quién le interese saberlo, me quedaba en Polo algo de Dash sin pasar al wallet (15 Dash), que en su día eran 200€, y hoy cuando los he pasado al wallet, la comisión han sido 0.05 Dash o sea, algo más de 5$ al cambio.

No es ya ninguna coña lo que se saca Polo con esta chorrada de no ajustar las comisiones ante las subidas de algunas altcoins.

Quién realmente meta poca cantidad, casi no le compensa sacarlo a la wallet, pues lo que hoy me ha costado 5$, hace unos meses eran 0.6$.

¿sabe alguno si la política de Polo de comisiones tiende a ajustar las comisiones con el precio (alza o baja), o se quedan así para pillar ellos más cacho?



racional dijo:


> Seguramente dentre de 1 o 2 años haya otra coin que sera estrella, pero ahora pasa desapercibida y no vale nada, la cuestion es como saber cual es antes de que el gran publico se de cuenta.



Probablemente, y lo mismo para algunas acciones, divisas, cortos, largos, inmuebles, negocios...incluso ni te hará falta esperar 2 años, algunas con 2 semanas serán más que suficientes siempre y cuando hayas entrado en la pomada en el momento adecuado.

Un saludo y buen día.


----------



## Alxemi (21 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> A quién le interese saberlo, me quedaba en Polo algo de Dash sin pasar al wallet (15 Dash), que en su día eran 200€, y hoy cuando los he pasado al wallet, la comisión han sido 0.05 Dash o sea, algo más de 5$ al cambio.
> 
> No es ya ninguna coña lo que se saca Polo con esta chorrada de no ajustar las comisiones ante las subidas de algunas altcoins.
> 
> ...



Creo que las ajustan, pero se toman su tiempo, tontos no son, ::


----------



## zz00zz (21 Mar 2017)

La Estrella antes de un año o dos.

Mi apuesta Maidsafe, la Internet que tuvo que haber sido y no fue, y maidsafecoin el dinero de esta nueva Internet.


----------



## Claudius (21 Mar 2017)

How Bulk Interception Works


----------



## michinato (21 Mar 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Michinato, qué problema le ves a los MN de Dash?
> 
> taptap



El principal problema que le veo es que yo no tengo uno... 

Lo comenté páginas atrás, básicamente era que me parecía que el modelo de masternodes al incentivar con un 8% a aquellos que ya tienen más de 1000DASH podía hacer que cada vez acaparasen la mayor parte de la masa monetaria, dando superpoderes a una élite y fomentando una mayor centralización en lugar de que se distribuya entre todos los usuarios.


Por ejemplo, si vemos la distribución actual de monedas por wallets ya se ve un enorme acaparamiento, el 84,13% de todos los DASH que existen se encuentran en wallets con más de 1000DASH (más de 100.000€ hoy en día).








Yo la calificaría de distribución "poco sana" y con el tema de dar el 8% anual a los masternodes estos van a acumular cada vez más, dejando al resto del populacho con menos del 16% de las monedas que existen. 

La distribución de DASH se puede comparar con la de BTC:








Si vamos analizando en diferentes rangos: 

Monederos con coins por valor de más de 100.000€ (>100BTC y >1000DASH) 
En BTC acumulan el 63,33% 
En DASH acumulan el 84,13%

Monederos con coins por valor de 10.000 a 100.000€ (10-100BTC y 100-1000DASH) 
En BTC acumulan el 26,82%
En DASH acumulan el 9,78%

Monederos con coins por valor de 1.000 a 10.000€ (1-10BTC y 10-100DASH) 
En BTC acumulan el 7,19% 
En DASH acumulan el 4,92%

etc. 

No es que sea nada ideal, pero se ve que los monederos de BTC están mucho más distribuidos que los de DASH (y con lo del 8% solo puede ir a peor).


Incluso Litecoin famosa por estar en manos de los hermanos Lee muestra una distribución mejor que DASH:








Y por último, si vamos a ver la distribución de Monero ...... 

ah, no, que Monero es privada de verdad y esto no se puede sacar.


:fiufiu:


----------



## Lord Vader (21 Mar 2017)

zz00zz dijo:


> La Estrella antes de un año o dos.
> 
> Mi apuesta Maidsafe, la Internet que tuvo que haber sido y no fue, y maidsafecoin el dinero de esta nueva Internet.




Estoy muy desconectao, aunque veo que ha tenido buenas subidas últimamente. ¿Como va el proyecto? ienso:
Maidsafe y Btc son las únicas criptos que mantengo por principios. Del resto no me creo nada.


----------



## Claudius (21 Mar 2017)

michinato dijo:


> El principal problema que le veo es que yo no tengo uno...
> 
> Lo comenté páginas atrás, básicamente era que me parecía que el modelo de masternodes al incentivar con un 8% a aquellos que ya tienen más de 1000DASH podía hacer que cada vez acaparasen la mayor parte de la masa monetaria, dando superpoderes a una élite y fomentando una mayor centralización en lugar de que se distribuya entre todos los usuarios.
> 
> ...



:no: 

Te dejas unos pequeños detalles sin importancia.., mientras que los hermanos kuderios y bitcoin tienen corriendo en el ruedo estos token

16,215,468 BTC de TOTALES: 21,000,000 BTC
50,283,720 LTC de TOTALES: 84,000,000 LTC

Dash tiene estos, 
7,178,739 DASH de TOTALES: '22,000,000' DASH
de los cuales

1)
La mitad están en lo que denominaría un bitconita radicalizado en estado HOLD, solo que aquí contribuyen en algo a la red, y reciben un premio del 9% osea el 'mismo modus operandi' en status financiero de Btc restar liquidez al mercado ::

2)
Que un MN hoy vale más de 100mil aurelios, habiendo unos 4000, con lo que la probabilidad de que se sumen a estado hold cantidades que sumen 5000 MN, se reduce, salvo a inversores profesionales (que ya están poniendo el ojo por cierto..)

3)
Tira números de lo que queda minar hasta '22M' que en % da una diseminación y reparto muy homogéneo, (comparados con btc y ltc, que ya tienen minado cantidades ingentes (poder económico)
ya que recordemos que los token les generan los mineros y sus nodos y los MN.

Si un MN vale 1M de $ (no descartable) ese señor, va a soltar al mercado todo lo que mine, porque tiene efectivamente *una mina*. Mientras que un bitconita radicalizado se enrocará esperado que el mercado se lo suba, por crear una carencia de token 'artificial' por no soltar, y esa espiral es muy peligrosa.


O hay que informarse más... :: o ser más objetivo. 





[youtube]2vZDclyqh5Y[/youtube]


----------



## Alxemi (21 Mar 2017)

Alguien sabe el por qué del Pumpeo de lisk? 

Desde móvil


----------



## Claudius (21 Mar 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Alguien sabe el por qué del Pumpeo de lisk?
> 
> Desde móvil



Una noticia, el sacar una API/librerías para tirar líneas.

Lisk-JS 0.3

UN 50% así en un día.  :Baile: 
Mi 'cacharro' a veces atina.


----------



## racional (21 Mar 2017)

Ethereum classic $2,25, proxima burbuja?


----------



## remonster (21 Mar 2017)

zz00zz dijo:


> La Estrella antes de un año o dos.
> 
> Mi apuesta Maidsafe, la Internet que tuvo que haber sido y no fue, y maidsafecoin el dinero de esta nueva Internet.



Eso lo andabais diciendo hace un año. Me descojono...la coin que nunca llega...


----------



## racional (21 Mar 2017)

Una altcoin que hay que seguir es Decred, creada en diciembre de 2016, ya tiene un valor de $5, y debe ser muy mineable aun.

---------- Post added 21-mar-2017 at 18:43 ----------

PI Coin, en unas horas sale: [ANN] PiCoin [POS+POW] [NO ICO] [SIGNATURE CAMPAIGN=AIRDROP]







No se porque me da buena espina esta, cuando valdra mañana? espero que nada, pero estoy seguro que en 1 año o asi valdra $1. Lo importante es prestar atencion cuando nacen, cuando aun las puedes conseguir gratis.


----------



## zz00zz (21 Mar 2017)

lord vader dijo:


> Estoy muy desconectao, aunque veo que ha tenido buenas subidas últimamente. ¿Como va el proyecto? ienso:
> Maidsafe y Btc son las únicas criptos que mantengo por principios. Del resto no me creo nada.




No te fíes de las subidas ni tampoco de las bajadas, el 95% son de los especuladores que solo se preocupan en ir sangrando, a lo que va Maidsafe ni les interesa, se consideran listos :rolleye:


En cuanto al proyecto sigue avanzando y cada vez mas rápido, ya se puede probar la red y los baúles, la red ya está sin servidores que es el núcleo del problema de Internet, sin DNS, totalmente descentralizada, encriptada, distribuida, P2P y gestionada por algoritmos, nadie la puede parar si no es cerrando Internet.



Remonster
Eso lo andabais diciendo hace un año. Me descojono...la coin que nunca llega...


Guardate tus atributos tus cagones porque los vas a necesitar en cuanto salga la moneda maidsafecoin

No te apures, antes que acabe el año estarán aquí, soy muy precavido.

Y no te enfades tu adorada blockchain no es necesaria para nada, acabará como un icono.


----------



## paketazo (21 Mar 2017)

Creo que no se ha linkeado:

Proponen lanzar una tarjeta de débito Dash

Un saludo


----------



## racional (21 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Creo que no se ha linkeado:
> 
> Proponen lanzar una tarjeta de débito Dash
> 
> Un saludo



Tampoco es tan novedoso, ya existe algun servicio asi para Bitcoin.


----------



## Kondarra (21 Mar 2017)

Dejo aquí el roadmap de ETH, en € y $, para evitar conflictos, mínimos de Kraken, redondeo a 3 decimales:



x1: $0,411 // €0,360 

1º x2: $0,822 // €0,720 

2º x3: $1,233 // €1,080 

3º x5: $2,055 // €1,800 

4º x8: $3,288 // €2,880 

5º x13: $5,343 // €4,680 

6º x21: $8,631 // €7,560 

7º x34: $13,974 // €12,240 

8º x55: $22,606 // €19,800 

9º x89: $36,580 // €32,040 

10º x144: $59,185 // €51,840 

11º x233: $95,765 // €83,880 

12º x377: $154,951 // €135,720 

13º x610: $250,716 // €219,600 

14º x987: $405,667 // €355,320 

15º x1597: $656,383 // €574,920 

16º x2584: $1.062,050 // €930,240 

17º x4181: $1.718,433 // €1.505,160 

18º x6765: $2.780,483 // €2.435,400 

19º x10946: $4.498,915 // €3.940,560 

20º x17711: $7.279,398 // €6.375,960 



Negrofuturo: explicado como para un niño, ¿qué decisiones se deberán tomar a lo largo del tiempo en función de estos niveles? ¿Qué indica esta progresión? Lo siento pero no lo acabo de entender.



Hoy estamos en el nivel 9º. En algún momento ha perdido este nivel pero se ha recuperado y en las últimas jornadas parece estar estable en ese nivel. No da muestras de aspirar al 10º por ahora.


----------



## racional (21 Mar 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Tienes un par de respuestas de amigos en el hilo de la plata.
> 
> Tenéis oden de trolear todo lo que os perjudique?
> 
> Os pagan o lo hacéis por la causa?



A mi no me perjudica la plata, la capitalización del mecado de plata es pequeñisimo, mas o menos como bitcoin.


----------



## juli (21 Mar 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Dejo aquí el roadmap de ETH, en € y $, para evitar conflictos, mínimos de Kraken, redondeo a 3 decimales:
> 
> x1: $0,411 // €0,360
> 1º x2: $0,822 // €0,720
> ...



Buen curro, gracias.

Aquí uno que pasa de saltarse tus cábalas a fotocopiarlas, mira por dónde.


----------



## Kondarra (21 Mar 2017)

juli dijo:


> Buen curro, gracias.
> 
> 
> 
> Aquí uno que pasa de saltarse tus cábalas a fotocopiarlas, mira por dónde.





No te preocupes, mi señora también pasó de mí al principio


----------



## tastas (22 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Creo que no se ha linkeado:
> 
> Proponen lanzar una tarjeta de débito Dash
> 
> Un saludo



Y con Faircoin. Hasta el scam de sar


racional dijo:


> Tampoco es tan novedoso, ya existe algun servicio asi para Bitcoin.




taptap


----------



## menok (22 Mar 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> EJEMPLO REAL CON EL D.JONES.
> 
> La caña nos ha dado señal de salir del mercado, y se podría abrir posición corta.
> 
> ...



Negrofuturo, gracias por tus aportaciones.

Hace que parezca sencillo especular y vivir de los mercados, al contrario de lo que se escucha y del sentido común.
Deduzco que tu llevas tiempo viviendo de los mercados, es así? Solo con esa caña?

Podrías recomendar algún buen libro por donde empezar para que los ignorantes en la materia podamos ir, aunque sea, aflojándonos los grilletes.

Un saludo


----------



## Claudius (22 Mar 2017)

Para que tengáis más datos para sacar conclusiones.

the-dash-masternode-network-a-response-to-critics

The Dash Masternode Network: A Response to Critics


----------



## Kondarra (22 Mar 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> EJEMPLO REAL CON EL D.JONES.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





¿3-x5 no sería (5/3)*19407=32345?



---------- Post added 22-mar-2017 at 13:03 ----------






Negrofuturo dijo:


> EJEMPLO REAL CON EL D.JONES.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





El nivel 27 según mis cálculos en base a tu ecuación es 18555.

¿Por qué consideras que a partir del nivel 27 está en extensión? Si ha cerrado en 20668 habrá completado el desplazamiento de 29 niveles ¿no?


----------



## Claudius (22 Mar 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> El nivel 27 según mis cálculos en base a tu ecuación es 18.555.
> ¿Por qué consideras que a partir del nivel 27 está en extensión? Si ha cerrado en 20668 habrá completado el desplazamiento de 29 niveles ¿no?



Te estás dejando seducir por el lado oscuro de la fuerza joven Padawan..  

“Tus ojos pueden engañarte, no confíes en ellos.” (Obi-Wan a Luke STAR WARS, episodio IV, Una Nueva Esperanza)

"Siempre hay un pez más grande." —Qui-Gon Jinn a Obi-Wan Kenobi y Jar Jar Binks mientras atraviesan el oceánico núcleo del planeta Naboo


----------



## Kondarra (22 Mar 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Te estás dejando seducir por el lado oscuro de la fuerza joven Padawan..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Deformación profesional, al menos quiero entenderlo.


----------



## Claudius (22 Mar 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Deformación profesional, al menos quiero entenderlo.



Siempre podéiss abrir un hilo del: club del negrofuturo, dónde hablar de trading al DJ y otros mercados internacionales, no cryptos.


----------



## paketazo (22 Mar 2017)

no, si aquí al final el problema va a ser que hacer con semejante montón de pasta virtual que vamos a tener...y si no tiempo al tiempo.

Alguno tiene algún colega de confianza en Hong Kong que alquile viviendas para hacerse residente?

*Futuronegro* creo que eras tu el que el otro día comentaba (no con estas mismas palabras) que podemos elegir la forma de vivir, y una de ellas es la sumisión al sistema (currar 8 horas o más al día), y la otra el poder de los mercados especulativos que tenemos a nuestro alcance y que nos pueden permitir de algún modo "esquivar" esa "bella" esclavitud que nos venden en los spots publicitarios de la campaña navideña.

Quien quiera y pueda entenderlo, tiene una vida para sacar conclusiones, a pesar de eso, no hay que olvidar que es solo una, y nuestro tiempo aquí es finito.

Gracias por los aportes, un placer leeros esté o no de acuerdo con las posturas planteadas.


----------



## michinato (22 Mar 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Para que tengáis más datos para sacar conclusiones.
> 
> the-dash-masternode-network-a-response-to-critics
> 
> The Dash Masternode Network: A Response to Critics



Lo siento, pero no me acaban de convencer los argumentos de este modelo.

Algo que nos hemos planteado la mayoría cuando somos novatos en este mundo y tomamoss la decisión de entrar en Bitcoin es que vas a ser una hormiga en un mundo de titanes (early adopters) que poseen cientos de miles de monedas mientras que tu con suerte vas a tener un par de decenas. Esto tiene muchas implicaciones, un ejemplo simplemente es que estarás a expensas de que estos poseedores de grandes masas de monedas no decidan liquidar salvajemente sus balances y mandar a la mierda la cotización.

Porqué entré en BTC a pesar de esto. Porque parece que los creadores y grandes poseedores de bitcoin creen en el proyecto y que a pesar de tener una gran masa monetaria en su poder, no les ha interesado solo enriquecerse, sino inventar un sistema justo y fiable. Esto llega hasta el punto que ellos mismos no se pusieron al cargo. En ningún momento se otorgaron privilegios ni se erigieron en lideres diciendo "Yo soy Satoshi y hay que hacer las cosas de esta manera. Yo mando. Obedecedme".

Ahora bien, si yo antes de entrar hubiera visto que los inventores de Bitcoin han montado un sistema en el que dicen: "Los creadores y early adopters vamos a tener los siguientes privilegios: sólo nosotros vamos a cobrar un 8% anual y sólo nosotros vamos votar para tomar las decisiones", en ese caso me hubiera parecido que estaría metiéndome en algo amañado y me hubiera quedado fuera. 

No me interesa entrar a un sistema que está montado de manera que favorece descaradamente a una pequeña élite que ya está dentro.


----------



## paketazo (22 Mar 2017)

*michinato* nadie te impidió ser un early adopter en Dash, pudiste comprar a 1$, 3$, 10$, 50$...

Puedo entender que no te atraiga la idea de un masternode, ya sea por considerarlo una manera de centralizar poder, o de alejar a pequeños inversores del control.

Lo que quizá tu debas también valorar, es que si algo no se cuida de algún modo, se acaba "jodiendo", y para implicarse en algo y cuidarlo, ha de haber un interés más allá del "ideológico"

Piensa en un hijo, lo cuidas, lo apoyas, lo mimas, le das lo mejor para que el día de mañana pueda valerse del mejor modo en este "puto" mundo.

Pues yo veo los masternodos como algo parecido, una manera de financiar un proyecto, al tiempo que los que más parte tienen ahí metido de su dinero, esfuerzo, tiempo, puedan tomar las mejores decisiones para proteger su inversión y su patrimonio, y esto a su vez, mejora las prestaciones de la moneda para el publico en general. Piensan en el futuro, y no solo en el aquí y ahora como casi el resto de cryptos y sus "inversores"

Pese a lo dicho, puedo estar equivocado, ya que en cierta medida, puedes considerar que el poder lo siguen teniendo los que puedan tener más dinero ahora...aun que quizá, con los años, y si este método triunfa, ese poder pueda irse diluyendo al irse minando nuevas monedas y llegar al pueblo "llano", que de algún modo pueden ir adquiriendo mayor peso a la hora de decidir.

Hay que pensar en el largo plazo, y en la posibilidad de que varios "pequeños" forman un grande (masternodo) para poder ser escuchados al tiempo que pueden también decidir sobre los demás.

Un saludo


----------



## Kondarra (22 Mar 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Siempre podéiss abrir un hilo del: club del negrofuturo, dónde hablar de trading al DJ y otros mercados internacionales, no cryptos.





Creo que estás mezclando cosas Claudius. Entiendo que si negrofuturo pone el ejemplo del DJ es porque lo controla más y ahí puede desarrollar mejor su teoría. A mí, y a la mayoría de nosotros, el DJ nos da igual completamente. Sin embargo somos varios a los que nos gustaría entender qué nos quiere decir sobre el funcionamiento de su sistema y es por esto que, con su ejemplo calculado, le pregunto. También porque creo que sin preguntar sobre un ejemplo nos podemos pegar 20 páginas dando palos de ciego sin entender nada, convirtiendo esto en un caos. 
Este hilo se titula "Especulación con altcoins", negrofuturo propone un sistema y yo trato de desmenuzarlo para que lo entendamos. No seamos más papistas que el papa, que para eso ya tenemos el hilo de BTC


----------



## juli (22 Mar 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Siempre podéiss abrir un hilo del: club del negrofuturo, dónde hablar de trading al DJ y otros mercados internacionales, no cryptos.



Tal vez sea mejor planteamiento, sí.

A mí me interesan sus posts, pero si el hilo se "espesa" , con exponerlo y tomar medidas, es de fácil solución.


----------



## Kondarra (22 Mar 2017)

juli dijo:


> Tal vez sea mejor planteamiento, sí.
> 
> 
> 
> A mí me interesan sus posts, pero si el hilo se "espesa" , con exponerlo y tomar medidas, es de fácil solución.





Yo estoy con la mayoría, si lo preferís así por mi perfecto. Yo también veo esto espeso y por eso mi intento de concretar...


----------



## juli (22 Mar 2017)

Creo que el beneficio de un MN de Dash es un 9% añadido a las 1.000 unidades de aval, no es así ?

Es de suponer etonces que quienes los posean desearán una moneda fuerte y valiosa y una comunidad dinámica y próspera de usuarios Y TENEDORES ( los usuarios también podrían tildar de "casta" a que quien ahorra y no sólo opera con Dash ).

La clave la veo en el apoyo de todas las partes a la comunidad. Y lo que he podido leer de Dash es que contempla con atención sus distintos estratos . Desde recursos que se apartan para innovación desde agentes externos que eviten secuestrar el proyecto por dearrolladores limitados o inmovilismos internos de cualquier índole hasta propuestas de microtransferencias cotidianas orientadas al usuario final...pasando por diferentes rangos de presencia en función de la labor y función de cada integrante de esa comunidad...y hasta cierto peso de la cúspide en previsión de bloqueos intestinos sucidas.

Todo planteamiento es cuestionable, cómo no. Pero en este, yo personalmente percibo una perspectiva de uso , existencia y target amplia y considerada .


----------



## Claudius (22 Mar 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Este hilo se titula "Especulación con altcoins", negrofuturo propone un sistema y yo trato de desmenuzarlo para que lo entendamos. No seamos más papistas que el papa, que para eso ya tenemos el hilo de BTC



Para opinar de cualquier cosa en la vida, hay que tener conocimiento de causa.
Si quiere atención, primero que se meta a correr los encierros, y opinará porque tendrá intereses. Es más, si tiene su 'método' con un % superior al 80% de aciertos no querrá mucho a su familia.., para no querer dejarles más ricos cuando se vaya, como dejó caer mojón.

Hay mucha literatura de trading, y como se suele recordar, quien se hace 'rico' tradeando no escribe libros. Su método es su tesoro. Gollum Gollum.


----------



## Kondarra (22 Mar 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Para opinar de cualquier cosa en la vida, hay que tener conocimiento de causa.
> 
> Si quiere atención, primero que se meta a correr los encierros, y opinará porque tendrá intereses. Es más, si tiene su 'método' con un % superior al 80% de aciertos no querrá mucho a su familia.., para no querer dejarles más ricos cuando se vaya, como dejó caer mojón.
> 
> ...





Cómo te gustan los encierros. Al final te voy a tener que invitar a San Fermin...


----------



## juli (22 Mar 2017)

He intentado cargar ETH Classic 

Tras descargar el ejecutable para Win64 de la página oficial , bajarlo a un ordenador "para todo trote"con Linux y confirmar el checksum en la consola, lo paso a un pen recién formateado y cargo en una línea distinta , sin wifi ni más uso que la administración de diferentes clientes, ni siquiera emails ni navegación, nada.

1- Muestra un gráfico naif simulando una carga...

2 - Gráfico 2 : Download client binarys...Lo rebasa.

3 - Gráfico 3 : Error running downloaded binary /Checking network.../

y ahí se queda.

Estará buscando una blockchain en el equipo de la que no dispone ? Alguien sabe qué falta ?

Gracias.


----------



## paketazo (22 Mar 2017)

juli dijo:


> He intentado cargar ETH Classic
> 
> Tras descargar el ejecutable para Win64 de la página oficial , bajarlo a un ordenador "para todo trote"con Linux y confirmar el checksum en la consola, lo paso a un pen recién formateado y cargo en una línea distinta , sin wifi ni más uso que la administración de diferentes clientes, ni siquiera emails ni navegación, nada.
> 
> ...



Pero que estás descargando la wallet, o pretendes minar ETC?

En el primer caso, las wallets siempre buscan la blockchain para referenciar las transacciones/bloques...si no hay nada de eso, no hay wallet actualizada, supongo que tendrás la dirección de envió recepción por defecto, y se te generará un wallet dat en el directorio dónde lo instales.

Lo que ya desconozco es si te deja instalar sin conexión a la red el billetero oficial, la verdad, nunca he instalado ninguno sin estar conectado a la red, pero es un dato interesante para tener la monedas a salvo de malware o sea...a prueba de meteduras de pata y robo.

Supongo que lo que te interesa es generar una dirección offline para enviar tus monedas, y el día que precises, conectarás el equipo y bajarás/actualizarás la blockchain.

Un saludo y ya nos dirás.


----------



## traderx (22 Mar 2017)

Yo creo que como bitcoin no hay nada..


----------



## racional (22 Mar 2017)

traderx dijo:


> Yo creo que como bitcoin no hay nada..



el problema es que con el tema del _hard fork_, bitcoin esta en entredicho


----------



## juli (22 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Pero que estás descargando la wallet, o pretendes minar ETC?
> 
> En el primer caso, las wallets siempre buscan la blockchain para referenciar las transacciones/bloques...si no hay nada de eso, no hay wallet actualizada, supongo que tendrás la dirección de envió recepción por defecto, y se te generará un wallet dat en el directorio dónde lo instales.
> 
> ...




Sólo llego a clicar el ejecutable. Hace un par de amagos con las pantallas que he comentado y se cuelga. Me dice que busca los nodos y que no están ( creo ).

Aclaro que sólo quiero la wallet, no minar.

Y también te comento que Dash , que śe que te gusta, si permite abrir wallets en local sin conexión y generar addresses. Las primeras yo me las hice así. Después, desde otra wallet online, añadía la dirección creada como nueva pasándolela pub address y me cargaba lo que le decía la blockchain. Hacía lo mismo con los ejecutables de electrum. Y la verdad es que es comodísimo , con las 2 pantallas abiertas y un computer dedicado en el que puedes tener todas las carteras , claves, contraseñas, etc desparramadas por el escritorio mientras en el otro "lo pasas a limpio" cuando procede.

No un almacenamiento en frío con dispositivos cerrados en plan cofre del tesoro y tal, sino abiertos de par en par.

Resumiendo : El ejecutable de Ethereum Classic no me activa la búsqueda y carga de la blockchain. Y siendo un .exe supongo que no har á falta tiar de consola , aunque la vedad es que en Windows tampoco sabría hacerlo .

---------- Post added 22-mar-2017 at 23:23 ----------

Como quiero intentar la primera "malla" con arreglo a las reglas de Negrofuturo /aunque seguro que crearé una palangre embrollada más que una red, pero bueno,todo es empezar/ le importaría confirmarme si el mínimo del que parto en Dash es correcto ?

Voy a tomar, según el gráfico de coinmarketcap el valor de : 0.213899 $ que creo es el primer dato que aparece. Si alguien puede confirmármelo por ese u otro canal más preciso, muy agradecido.


----------



## Divad (23 Mar 2017)

juli dijo:


> Sólo llego a clicar el ejecutable. Hace un par de amagos con las pantallas que he comentado y se cuelga. Me dice que busca los nodos y que no están ( creo ).
> 
> Aclaro que sólo quiero la wallet, no minar.
> 
> ...



Para promocionar Dash se te da de pm :Aplauso: compararlo con ETC ya es para compararlo con los expertos de BU :: 

Respecto al valor que has mirado:
F R Valor
1 1 0,213899
1 1 0,213899
2 2 0,427798
3 1,5 0,641697
5 1,6666667 1,0694950214
8 1,6 1,7111920342
13 1,625 2,7806870556
21 1,6153846 4,4918790471
34 1,6190476 7,2725659906
55 1,6176471 11,7644452843
89 1,6181818 19,0370112462
144 1,6179775 30,8014558635
233 1,6180556 49,8384681481
377 1,6180258 80,6399272961
610 1,6180371 130,4783941064
987 1,6180328 211,1183213556
1597 1,6180344 341,5967064235
2584 1,6180338 552,715016962
4181 1,6180341 894,3117450265
6765 1,618034 1447,0268100523

Baila en el 377. Dash sabe que ahora es la protagonista del show y tras dar el pelotazo que ya ha llegado a su fin acabará desechada por los "listos" de ETH. 

Nos dicen quienes son en el juego que ellos mismos han creado... y qué sucede?! Nada! Seguimos jugando :XX::fiufiu:

Viendo el juego que han creado desde fuera del plano, visualizo a ETH tomando el relevo a Bitcoin tras el HF. Lleva muchos años tirando del carro haciendo creer que es un Sistema independiente y toda la "FAMILIA" reuniéndose en ETH... Pues.... ehm..... Creo que el caballo ganador está claro, no? 8:::::rolleye:

Os voy a mandar una actualización, energía para que veáis al SOLDADO Dash como da su vida por todos y al final rompe su palabra cogiendo el rifle para usarlo como camilla con ametralladora (llevando a su amo que encima le atizó :Baile :: Rompe el sabbat hace de Neo dándole un manotazo a una granada y una patada en el aire a la otra (en el mismo momento, pim-pam como si lo hiciera todos los días :::XX. Eso sí, es herido y ya lo sacan del escenario como un héroe. Medalla y gracias por su obra de teatro, muchos están agradecidos del pelotazo creado :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: 

Estreno 23 de noviembre de 2016
Dash 23 de noviembre a 8,58$
[youtube]HpW6qzO4LHI[/youtube]

Disfrutad!


----------



## scratch (23 Mar 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Correcto y correcto.
> No cambia nada, el fallo en el gordo es mayor.
> Por encima de 27 se puede extender hasta llegar a 33.
> Llegar a 29 ó a 33 es igual: todo es extensión.
> ...



Una duda Sr. Negrofuturo, he visto en post anteriores que toma el valor de cierre de mercado como referencia (en el ejemplo del DJ, sin ir más lejos), pero con estas monedas el mercado es continuo, el jodío no cierra ni para mear, ¿qué referencia toma/mos? ¿la hora de cierre de un mercado cualquiera?¿8 hrs, ó 12, ó 24 desde que entró la orden? ::


----------



## THX 1138 (23 Mar 2017)

Duda fiscal. Digamos que compro 2 BTC y los mando a Poloniex, los cambio por cualquier otra de las que no se venden por FIAT, pasa un tiempo y sube, vuelvo a cambiar BTC y resulta que tienes 3 BTC. 

Entiendo que la compra/venta de BTC se declara como acciones o fondos de inversion. 

¿Como se debería declarar que metiste 2 BTC y ganaste 1? Porque si vendes los 3 esta claro que, simplificando, declaras que metiste 2 mil eur y sacaste 3 mil eur. 

¿Como se hace si no vendes de golpe todos esos 3 BTC? ¿Y si solo vendes 1 de los 3 BTC?


----------



## Alxemi (23 Mar 2017)

XVC despierta por fin? Paketazo cuenta cuenta... 

Lisk se ha calmado pero parece que mantiene valor, bien por ella :Aplauso:

NAV con otro pump y ETC tambien parece que manteniendo...

Marketcap de BTC 71,4%, valor muy bajo, creo que se está moviendo mucho capital a ETH para protegerse del posible fork de BTC y eso está arrastrando alguna que otra coin... ETC? 

En circunstancias normales BTC debería dispararse o las ALTs deprimirse... pero estas no son circunstancias normales con la sombra del fork planeando.

---------- Post added 23-mar-2017 at 11:03 ----------




juli dijo:


> He intentado cargar ETH Classic
> 
> Tras descargar el ejecutable para Win64 de la página oficial , bajarlo a un ordenador "para todo trote"con Linux y confirmar el checksum en la consola, lo paso a un pen recién formateado y cargo en una línea distinta , sin wifi ni más uso que la administración de diferentes clientes, ni siquiera emails ni navegación, nada.
> 
> ...



Si quieres holdear te recomiendo pasar de clientes y hacerlo en frio.

---------- Post added 23-mar-2017 at 11:05 ----------

Y tenemos nuevo mega pump: PIVX, de la cual no se nada.


----------



## Divad (23 Mar 2017)

THX 1138 dijo:


> Duda fiscal. Digamos que compro 2 BTC y los mando a Poloniex, los cambio por cualquier otra de las que no se venden por FIAT, pasa un tiempo y sube, vuelvo a cambiar BTC y resulta que tienes 3 BTC.
> 
> Entiendo que la compra/venta de BTC se declara como acciones o fondos de inversion.
> 
> ...



Igual te interesa lo siguiente
[youtube]tBUjJtVs5Nw[/youtube]



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (23 Mar 2017)

*Saver to Investor: Why I Invested in a DASH Masternode Share*

From Saver to Investor: Why I Invested in a DASH Masternode Share


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (23 Mar 2017)

Un día y medio tras el lanzamiento de ARK el precio se ha más que duplicado y parece que la tendencia sigue


----------



## Alxemi (23 Mar 2017)

Si alguien tiene interés en compartir un masternode de dash, MP


----------



## Claudius (23 Mar 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Baila en el 377. Dash sabe que ahora es la protagonista del show y tras dar el pelotazo que ya ha llegado a su fin acabará desechada por los "listos" de ETH.



Te equivocas desde mi punto de vista y bastante, no se dónde irá el valor a $ pero te puedo asegurar que por fundamentales, el año que viene vas a ver la primera tecnología Blockchain que si tu madre sabe usar paypal, podrá usar, además de poder usarlo como cuenta bancaria.
Y eso el mercado le dará un valor. 



Divad dijo:


> Viendo el juego que han creado desde fuera del plano, visualizo a ETH tomando el relevo a Bitcoin tras el HF. Lleva muchos años tirando del carro haciendo creer que es un Sistema independiente y toda la "FAMILIA" reuniéndose en ETH... Pues.... ehm..... Creo que el caballo ganador está claro, no? 8:::::rolleye:



Ethereum no ha sido concebido como un token-moneda, sino como un token-activo, (como si fuera un barril de petróleo) y se está posicionando mucho sector enterpise, pero no todo. Sería de locos.. :: con el menú que hay para elegir, o crear el suyo propio.



Divad dijo:


> Os voy a mandar una actualización, energía para que veáis al SOLDADO Dash como da su vida por todos y al final rompe su palabra cogiendo el rifle para usarlo como camilla con ametralladora (llevando a su amo que encima le atizó :Baile :: Rompe el sabbat hace de Neo dándole un manotazo a una granada y una patada en el aire a la otra (en el mismo momento, pim-pam como si lo hiciera todos los días :::XX. Eso sí, es herido y ya lo sacan del escenario como un héroe. Medalla y gracias por su obra de teatro, muchos están agradecidos del pelotazo creado



Te voy a esplicar la analogía que usé en el hilo btc de Dash, como complemento a Bitcoin, 

1) Dash, es un fork de Bitcoin con otra orientación y puede implementar a su interés las mejoras técnicas, cada BIP que saca Bitcoin se estudia y si aporta se incluye o se 'excluye'.

2) Muchos devs y earl-adopters de Bitcoin se han pasado a Dash, aman Bitcoin pero ya no están enamorados de el.

3) Es de las comunidades más *sólidas* porque todos tienen los mismos intereses, y la evolución a todos los niveles se debate en el *DAO* con propuestas que son aprobadas o denegadas, no hay bloqueo 'institucional' a una propuesta, como ejemplo se aprobó si compete aumentar el tamaño
de bloque a 2M en 24h. :: *24H!*

3) El poder de pegada de Dash para sus hermanos 'los bitconianos' es tangible por la alianza implícita por compartir código. 

4) En Dash su perfil de diseño fué como la idea inicial de Satoshi de Bitcoin tecnología para DigitalC*ash* esto implica que está pensado para ser dinero digital que pueda usar tu madre (su slogan).
No compiten abiertamente con Bitcoin, normalmente los Bitconitas radicalizados son los que la FUDean, su objetivo que está en toda la Internet es competir face to face con Paypal, Alipay, etc. (sistemas de pago OnLine)

Así que ethereum, compite con hydras, de código fueuente si cae una cabeza saldrá otra, y eso es bueno, que no se llegue a crear un monopolio en el mercado y todos los proyectos luchen por su cuota de mercado.

Los inversores, usuarios y mercado decidirán, quien prevalece, quien tiene la hegemonía y quien tiene trozos del pastel. 'La batalla por la tierra media-BlockChain' está abierta. 

---------- Post added 23-mar-2017 at 12:17 ----------




Alxemi dijo:


> Si alguien tiene interés en compartir un masternode de dash, MP



Alxemi, existe la posibilidad de hacerlo de forma 'industrializada' desde 25/50 token en burbuja hay un hilo, dónde comenté algo. En la comunidad de dash bitcointalk, si preguntas te asesorarán.
Solo un detalle importante, tus token pasan *fuera de tu control*..


----------



## Alxemi (23 Mar 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Alxemi, existe la posibilidad de hacerlo de forma 'industrializada' desde 25/50 token en burbuja hay un hilo, dónde comenté algo. En la comunidad de dash bitcointalk, si preguntas te asesorarán.
> Solo un detalle importante, tus token pasan *fuera de tu control*..



Cual es el hilo de burbuja?

Pasarán fuera de tu control si alquilas un share, no si lo montas tu, supongo ::

edit: ya encontré el hilo.


----------



## romanturbo (23 Mar 2017)

DASH va a petar, mas temprano que tarde, yo creo que ya seria buen momento para ir moviendose al clasico bitcoin o alguna altcoin como monero


----------



## paketazo (23 Mar 2017)

romanturbo dijo:


> DASH va a petar, mas temprano que tarde, yo creo que ya seria buen momento para ir moviendose al clasico bitcoin o alguna altcoin como monero



Generalmente cuando muchos piensan del mismo modo, la opción opuesta es la que suele prevaleces.

Mi cerebro lógico me dice que se va a ostiar, por consiguiente, si quiero ganar ha de hacer algo diferente a lo que hace la mayoría.

Que conste que no recomiendo a nadie que compre ni un solo Dash, que cada uno analice y saque conclusiones. A nivel técnico (chart) está en una zona delicada, me gustaría verla por encima de 0.01 para dar mayor seguridad...si es que existe seguridad en este mundillo.

En cuanto a Vcash, me parece un típico Pump&Dump, necesitamos ver al menos 300BTC movidos para pensar en algo serio.

NAV se ha marcado en un par de días un pelotazo madre. enhorabuena a los premiados.

He estado mirando el gráfico de REP (Augur) y hay movimientos muy curiosos, creo que si rompe de nuevo 10$ volará. echadle un ojo.

Buen día a todos.


----------



## michinato (23 Mar 2017)

¿Que opináis de "PIVX", la nueva moneda de moda?








Es un fork de DASH con algunas diferencias. Tiene masternodes pero me parece entender que el minado en lugar de PoW es por PoS.

Es decir, cualquiera puede dejar sus monedas en stake y ganar un poquillo. Y las recompensas dependen del numero de masternodes, de modo que se intenta que haya un equilibrio entre las 2 partes, no todo el mundo se monte un masternode ni todo el mundo sea mineros. 

¿Que es un masternode de PIVX / cuanto puedo ganar?


¿Que os parece?

¿La enorme subida puede deberse a la gente que se quedó fuera de DASH pero les gusta este modelo de obtener un interés por tener las monedas quietas? 

¿Puede ser debida a que hay una burbuja en todo el mundo de las Altcoins?


Me planteo lo de la burbuja porque no veo que el modelo de hacer un fork cada poco tiempo y sacar una nueva moneda variando (algunas mejorando) un poco a la coin madre sea muy sostenible. En algún momento se debería de llegar a un punto a partir del que no tenga sentido sacar cosas nuevas que no sean realmente disruptivas ¿no?

O quizás hasta que no se produzca una adopción y uso masivos en el mundo cotidiano de alguna criptomoneda no va a haber una clara ganadora. Es posible que la futura triunfadora aun no exista y que sea dentro de unos años cuando se desarrolle, y por eso no paran de salir cosas esperando ser la que triunfe. Lo que no se es cuanto dinero está dispuesto a continuar arriesgándose en proyectos así.


----------



## paketazo (23 Mar 2017)

*michinato* que no te calienten la cabeza, busca a ver si encuentras la distribución y el volumen de movimiento en la blockchain de esa moneda que comentas.

Tanto puede hacer un 1000% en una semana como un -90%.

Esas las recomiendo para andar con un 0.10 BTC como mucho.

Sea como sea y hagas lo que hagas, gracias por compartir la info.


----------



## juli (23 Mar 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Si quieres holdear te recomiendo pasar de clientes y hacerlo en frio.







Te podrías extender algo más sobre eso ?


----------



## Alxemi (23 Mar 2017)

juli dijo:


> Te podrías extender algo más sobre eso ?



En ClassicEtherWallet: Client-Side Classic Ether Wallet te puedes crear el par de claves publica\privada Es una especie de bitaddress + blockchain.info en el mundillo btc

Ojo al usarlo. El riesgo de perderlo todo si la cagas es alto. Creas un wallet, y te pide una clave. Esa es la clave para descifrar la clave privada que te da luego cifrada (como archivo json en un par de formatos), pero *ojo que también te la da en claro* a la derecha, en texto, incluso en QR. No vayas a apuntar la clave en claro pensando que está cifrada, como te la manguen te despluman aunque no tengan el password.

Ya depende de como lo quieras usar, guardar la privada en claro, cifrarla tu... o guardar los archivos cifrados que te da la web y el password que has puesto.

Míratelo bien y haz un par de pruebas con una cantidad ínfima de fondos hasta que lo controles bien. Crea las claves, exporta, importa, haz transacciones, comprueba tus movimientos en la blockchain etc, cuando te veas con seguridad ya metes los fondos.

Si quieres hacerlo en frio de verdad tienes que descargar la web de GitHub - ethereumproject/etherwallet at gh-pages y hacerlo en un equipo offline, puedes usar una distro de linux que cargues desde un USB, ya depende de tu nivel de paranoia.

suerte,


----------



## michinato (23 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> *michinato* que no te calienten la cabeza, busca a ver si encuentras la distribución y el volumen de movimiento en la blockchain de esa moneda que comentas.
> 
> Tanto puede hacer un 1000% en una semana como un -90%.
> 
> ...



No, si lo tengo claro, sobre todo porque ya tengo en criptomonedas ese porcentaje de mis ahorros con el que me siento cómodo. 

No voy a volverme loco y por el momento no meteré más, a pesar de que confío en que va a seguir revalorizándose. 

Hay un ambiente de locura especulativa con pumps & dumps constantes y salen 10 monedas nuevas cada día. 

Es apasionante, pero me resulta imposible estar al día con las constantes novedades en el mundo de las alts.


----------



## zyro (23 Mar 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> EJEMPLO REAL CON EL D.JONES.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aquí habrás tenido un desliz...sería 1.0389


----------



## Divad (23 Mar 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Por fundamentales todas van a subir hasta la luna 

Token activo/moneda y al final todas follan como les da la gana al amo ::






El artículo es del año pasado pero es igual de útil 
Bitcoin vs Ethereum

La ruina tendrá quien ignore a los peces gordos y sus movimientos NWO...






Fama



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (23 Mar 2017)

Divad dijo:


> La ruina tendrá quien ignore a los peces gordos y sus movimientos NWO...



La duda que tengo es si los peces gordos entraron a 10$ y están saliéndose a 40$ para tirarla hasta 15$ y mandarla luego a 30$

Cuando las noticias nos llegan a nosotros, es por que ellos "peces cebados" ya han hecho su labor, y ahora toca repartir la patata.

¡ojo! es una norma general de los mercados, no lo digo por ETH...vale para Dash, el DOW, IBEX, Oro...

no me gusta cuando leo demasiadas cosas buenas sobre algo...prefiero no leer nada o incluso cosillas que ponen la zancadilla un poco.

Mucha suerte con ello.

Un saludo


----------



## Divad (23 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> La duda que tengo es si los peces gordos entraron a 10$ y están saliéndose a 40$ para tirarla hasta 15$ y mandarla luego a 30$
> 
> Cuando las noticias nos llegan a nosotros, es por que ellos "peces cebados" ya han hecho su labor, y ahora toca repartir la patata.
> 
> ...



Hay que tomar como indicador el capital y el volumen que mueven. Si miras el recorrido es ascendente. No tan descarado como el médico Dash cumpliendo con el objetivo de distracción mientras ETH sigue reuniendo a la FAMILIA y tomando posiciones con la calma.

No se trata de leer cosas buenas/malas, para empezar es ser consciente donde uno mismo está jugando y las reglas del juego creadas por un "fantasma" (Sistema). 

Si en el nacimiento de BTC estuviese JP Morgan, Rockefeller,... detrás, qué haría el rebaño? Entraría en el juego sabiendo que son los mismos que controlan el dinero fiduciario? Seguramente​ no, pues se vería como un nuevo timo para seguir robando. 

Para actualizar el Sistema han creado al fantasma y cientos de criptos. BTC ya llegó a su etapa final y para éste año veremos las chorradas que sacará ETH para acabar asentándose en el trono.

Antes de la petada del timoeuro ya tendría que estar en el trono, 1 mes para las elecciones en Francia y los autoatentados (Londres reciente y otros antes de las elecciones, mencionar que en españistán crean verdaderas carnicerías...) refuerzan a la títere Le Pen para salirse.




Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Alxemi (23 Mar 2017)

pump brutal de storj yeahhhhhhhh


----------



## carnival (23 Mar 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> pump brutal de storj yeahhhhhhhh



STORJ.IO


----------



## Kondarra (23 Mar 2017)

¿Alguno seguís Ripple? Cotiza a 0,008$ (se podrían comprar muchos con poco) y es la quinta alt en capitalización...

200$/0,008=25.000XRP 
Me gustan los números redondos


----------



## Claudius (23 Mar 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Hay que tomar como indicador el capital y el volumen que mueven. Si miras el recorrido es ascendente. No tan descarado como el médico Dash cumpliendo con el objetivo de distracción mientras ETH sigue reuniendo a la FAMILIA y tomando posiciones con la calma.



No puedes comparar ETH con DASH, cuando la última está en la fase 2 y ETH está en la fase 3-4 de carrera de las fases por las que pasa una StartUp
ETH está asociándose en sectores estratégicos 'de ahí afuera'.
Y la otra, aún no ha anunciado la primera adopción con un sector estratégico de 'ahí afuera.' Tic Tac..

ETH va a competir con otro proyecto muy fuerte *Hyperledger* (fundación Linux e IBM).
Hyperledger vs. Ethereum: Yes? No? Maybe? - Cloud Foundry Live | Altoros

Y este todavía está en fase 1




Divad dijo:


> las elecciones en Francia y los autoatentados (Londres reciente y otros antes de las elecciones, mencionar que en españistán crean verdaderas carnicerías...) refuerzan a la títere Le Pen para salirse.



Bueno, tras la PoC con las recientes elecciones holandesas y gracias a las buenas intervenciones de nuestro amigo el Pato D. no creo que llegue el escenario del Frexit a lo sumo que tenga poder en el parlamento para vetar o sacar propuestas.
Es más preocupante la lenta subida de la deuda española, que nadie hace eco.., lo que supondrá este año seguramente otra subida de IVA en verano entre mojito y mojito (como siempre) ya que el impuesto al azucar no saldrá hacia delante por tocar un sector estratégico primario. Y hay que recaudar..


----------



## Alxemi (23 Mar 2017)

carnival dijo:


> STORJ.IO



Storj se muda a ethereum, me pego un tiro. 

Desde móvil


----------



## Claudius (23 Mar 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> ¿Alguno seguís Ripple? Cotiza a 0,008$ (se podrían comprar muchos con poco) y es la quinta alt en capitalización...
> 
> 200$/0,008=25.000XRP
> Me gustan los números redondos



La capitalizacón no vale aquí de mucho..., es el volumen.
Xrp es el token que se creó como solución (por una empresa) orientado a entidades financieras, si que va a subir (ya lo ha hecho) ya que al final si estos quieren mover valor de A a B compitiendo con lo que hay , la única forma es pasar por la caja de un tercero, y no te lo van a contar pero ya están tomando posiciones, no todos los bancos, pero ejes bancarios internacionales si, así mover por la zona euro en tiempo real este año seguro que lo tengan.

Un indicador es que en grandes exchange btc, se puede comprar xrp. 
Otro es que ya no hay wallet 'oficial' quieren su tesoro para ellos. )

Ripple (payment protocol - Wikipedia)

---------- Post added 23-mar-2017 at 17:36 ----------




Alxemi dijo:


> Storj se muda a ethereum, me pego un tiro.
> 
> Desde móvil



Pues le ha gustado a la cotización, entiendo la decisión pero no la comparto a meter otro vector de problemas.., habrá que migrar a SIA cuando termine el pump.


----------



## Alxemi (23 Mar 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> La capitalizacón no vale aquí de mucho..., es el volumen.
> Xrp es el token que se creó como solución (por una empresa) orientado a entidades financieras, si que va a subir (ya lo ha hecho) ya que al final si estos quieren mover valor de A a B compitiendo con lo que hay , la única forma es pasar por la caja de un tercero, y no te lo van a contar pero ya están tomando posiciones, no todos los bancos, pero ejes bancarios internacionales si, así mover por la zona euro en tiempo real este año seguro que lo tengan.
> 
> Un indicador es que en grandes exchange btc, se puede comprar xrp.
> ...



Si por lo menos se hubiesen ido a etc... 

Desde móvil


----------



## Kondarra (23 Mar 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> La capitalizacón no vale aquí de mucho..., es el volumen.
> 
> Xrp es el token que se creó como solución (por una empresa) orientado a entidades financieras, si que va a subir (ya lo ha hecho) ya que al final si estos quieren mover valor de A a B compitiendo con lo que hay , la única forma es pasar por la caja de un tercero, y no te lo van a contar pero ya están tomando posiciones, no todos los bancos, pero ejes bancarios internacionales si, así mover por la zona euro en tiempo real este año seguro que lo tengan.
> 
> ...





¿A qué te refieres con que no hay wallet oficial?


----------



## Claudius (23 Mar 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> ¿A qué te refieres con que no hay wallet oficial?



lo retiraron, hay papers wallet y alguna otra historia, o eso o a Bitstamp con sus riesgos.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Mar 2017)

Un consejito vendo, que para mi no tengo:

Vayan saliendo ordenadamente de las shitcoins cuyo "gancho" para el timo era la anonimicidad y fungibilidad. Primer aviso. (Dash, Monero, Darkcoin, etc)

Los devs de Core acaban de anunciar que han dado con la solución para uno de los principales problemas que presentaba la implementación de las Schnorr signatures en Bitcoin.

Bitcoin Core :: Technology roadmap - Schnorr signatures and signature aggregation


----------



## Kondarra (23 Mar 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> lo retiraron, hay papers wallet y alguna otra historia, o eso o a Bitstamp con sus riesgos.





No encuentro donde hacer paper wallets. ¿Tienes enlace? Quiero hacer un montón y regalarlas a mis allegados. Ojalá les dé un pellizco!!


----------



## Divad (23 Mar 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hay que mencionar el brillante CV de Dash :fiufiu:



> Dash fue lanzado originalmente como XCoin (XCO) el 18 de enero de 2014. El 28 de febrero, el nombre fue cambiado a "Darkcoin". El 25 de marzo de 2015, Darkcoin fue rebautizado como "Dash".



Cambiaron de nombre tras las estafadas que han ido clavando. No me voy a extender citándolo. Con Dash han respetado al ganado y por ello han dado el pelotazo creando una falsa ilusión de apoderarse del trono con el paso del tiempo...

Respecto al link EVM tienes el siguiente link dando más información
Ethereum Developers Publish Roadmap for EVM Upgrade

Para dar el pelotazo con una buena rentabilidad a todos los mafiosos que están dentro (3,774,547,351$) frotándose las manos y ver el valor de sus ethers multiplicados por 1200... pues es una buena corrida para todos los que estén dentro. 

Supongamos que 5 mujeres/hombres (según prefieras) se presentan ante ti ofreciéndote un cambio de vida a mejor (tu sistema de alerta se activa y te dice: cuidado! Estafador!). Todos dicen que van a llegar a la luna pero para ello necesita contar con tu dinero y si encima ayudas a meter a más gente en el saco mejor... Analizas los proyectos y son todos copias variando detalles, a simple vista a uno le daría lo mismo cual escoger pero la idea de llegar a la luna le fascina a cualquiera (aunque nunca se haya salido del Domo : y aunque de primera creas que es una nueva estafa sigues adelante... 

Te gusta saber donde metes el dinero por lo que sigues informándote. Mirando para quienes han trabajado y/o están trabajando esas personas... Aquí ya es cuando comienzas a ver el sujeto que te hará llegar a la luna.

Nadie se sorprende al ver a los "listos" en ETH? Oh! No! El "mal" nos persigue! No puede ser! Por qué nos está pasando esto!?

Con lo tranquilo que estaba con la estafa fiduciaria clásica y ahora quieren que me vaya a otra estafa más moderna?

Pero ojo! BTC, Dash y otras criptos son legales. Son creadas por frikis de la informática que se aburren y quieren ayudar a mejorar la estafa a una versión mejorada :: Eso sí, ETH no es de fiar porque están los carroñeros de toda la vida y a esos ni agua... ::

Acaso uno no se ha parado a pensar quien coño está detrás del misterioso "Satoshi Naka*moto*"? 

Todos los juegos son creados por los "listos" y si uno mismo no es consciente de ello puede caer en un agujero en cualquier momento.

Tras el tocho, sigamos jugando con lo que nos ofrezcan y que cada cual sea responsable de sus actos 

---------- Post added 23-mar-2017 at 21:25 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Un consejito vendo, que para mi no tengo:
> 
> Vayan saliendo ordenadamente de las shitcoins cuyo "gancho" para el timo era la anonimicidad y fungibilidad. Primer aviso. (Dash, Monero, Darkcoin, etc)
> 
> ...



Buenos consejas das y bien haces en omitir ETH, pues ETH está por delante de Schnorr con los contratos inteligentes + evm + casper,...:fiufiu:


----------



## Claudius (23 Mar 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Un consejito vendo, que para mi no tengo:
> 
> Vayan saliendo ordenadamente de las shitcoins cuyo "gancho" para el timo era la anonimicidad y fungibilidad. Primer aviso. (Dash, Monero, Darkcoin, etc)
> 
> ...



Mojón, yo lo que quiero es que mi Sra. pueda usar el mover valor de A a B como se maneja en Paypal, y Bitcoin, ni hoy ni dentro de 12 meses se lo va a dar, a costes INGrianos. Lo del anonimato, es un plus by default, a golpe de click.


----------



## paketazo (23 Mar 2017)

Y siguen aumentando los wallet de Dash...la distribución continúa viento en popa.

Entre ambos gráficos solo hay 3 días de diferencia





Seguro que es un timo, que acabará petando, que no merece la pena, que se irá al carajo, que prohibirán las coins con dark send, que los masternodos son una élite centralizada, que hay mejores opciones y todo eso...

No lo desmentiré, por suerte en este tinglado hay opciones de elección para dar y tomar, y cualquiera de ellas puede ser válida y buena...al final se trata de vender el producto y que la gente lo "compre".

Un saludo y buena suerte a todos.


----------



## Divad (23 Mar 2017)

BTC Dominance: 70.3% :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



Spoiler



:abajo::abajo::abajo:


----------



## michinato (24 Mar 2017)

Divad dijo:


> BTC Dominance: 70.3% :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Será que me gusta llevar la contraria, pero a mi esto lo que me indica es un probable rebote de BTC y que lo más rentable sería pasar de ALTs a BTC.

Que cada cual evalúe, yo voy a muy largo plazo y paso de especular moviendo cosas de un lado a otro.


----------



## zyro (24 Mar 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Será que me gusta llevar la contraria, pero a mi esto lo que me indica es el probale rebote de BTC y que lo más rentable sería pasar de ALTs a BTC.
> 
> Que cada cual evalúe, yo voy a muy largo plazo y paso de especular moviendo cosas de un lado a otro.




Algún día rebotará, ahora habría que saber cuando.

BTC ha estado subiendo durante meses presionando a las Alt hacia minimos, ahora, después de llevar a BTC a un ligero ATH, le han dado la vuelta a la tortilla y están pumpeando de lo lindo las Alt, una a una, sin descanso. Un día una, al dia siguiente otra...cuanto durará? lo que las ballenas quieran.


----------



## HimbersohPremium (24 Mar 2017)

BTC se esta pegando una leche de ordago. Esta en un estado perfectamente bajista...


----------



## Alxemi (24 Mar 2017)

HimbersohPremium dijo:


> BTC se esta pegando una leche de ordago. Esta en un estado perfectamente bajista...



No lo veo bajista. Amplía un poco el gráfico. Ha subido muy rápido estas últimas semanas. A principios de año ya hubo una corrección similar a la actual.

Puede cambiar de tendencia por supuesto o pegarse una leche, pero hasta que no rompa los 900 por abajo no lo veo así. Y leche es volver a los 500$ para quedarse ahí, que puede pasar, no lo dudes,


----------



## Claudius (24 Mar 2017)

Aunque es del mes pasado.., seguro que muchos no lo sabíais.
*Dash-teams-up-with-BlockPay-to-enable-point-of-sale-purchases-in-over-36-countries*

Dash teams up with BlockPay to enable point of sale purchases in over 36 countries - EconoTimes


----------



## Divad (24 Mar 2017)

Comienza la fiesta en ETH

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (24 Mar 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> No lo veo bajista. Amplía un poco el gráfico. Ha subido muy rápido estas últimas semanas. A principios de año ya hubo una corrección similar a la actual.
> 
> Puede cambiar de tendencia por supuesto o pegarse una leche, pero hasta que no rompa los 900 por abajo no lo veo así. Y leche es volver a los 500$ para quedarse ahí, que puede pasar, no lo dudes,



Sí y bajar a 5$ también es una leche.

Leche es llevarte trabajo hecho en alts y tirarlo en un "depósito seguro" que BTC ya no es /o no lo es en estos momentos/ . Esa fórmula ya no vale y da una idea de la inestabilidad de BTC.

La indefinición actual , dado el rol de BTC desde que el mercado alt se ha dinamizado es lo peor que podía pasarle, peor incluso que una corrección severa en seco.

Otra cosa es que transmitiendo esa agitación no se haya plasmado en la medida de lo que se percibe en el ambiente BTC y que para estar dentro haya que tenerlos cuadrados salvo que seas un early adopter con munición y margen e caída. Pero practicamente un 30% para abajo de broma no tiene nada y que se lo digan a más de uno que se haya posicionado ultimamente ahí.

En mi opinión, ese nivel y el rol como refugio seguro perdido momentaneamente no encajan en absoluto con minimizar un tortazo en toda regla. Y con perspectiva de plazo más amplio, atención no ya al market cap de las alts más pujantes sino a algún gesto práctco de ETH o Dash que puede consolidarlas a un nivel ya no tan ambiguo sino de uso puro y duro y posicionamiento como opción perfectamente válida en un escenario que hace 2 meses ni soñaba un dilema así.

De cualquier modo, siga la tendencia por donde vaya, los purismos y las militancias en cuanto opción "auténtica"tienen cada vez menos razón de ser en el contaxto actual. Y cuanto más se consoliden las alts, muchisimo menos. Como ETH y Dash se asienten en 3 cifras, se va a poner la situación como para nutrirse de castillos en el aire, ya me dirás.

---------- Post added 24-mar-2017 at 13:55 ----------

edit al anterior : Aquella de las 2 alts de cabeza que AHORA MISMO de un paso SÓLIDO. Pero sólido y sin poner bisoñez alguna en evidencia /que sería nefasta/ , habá subido un escalón para quedarse.

Era lo que comentaba hace unos días que echaba de menos en Dash y que conociendo la concepción que tienen sobre su proyecto , no cabe duda que estarán valorando .


----------



## Alxemi (24 Mar 2017)

juli dijo:


> Sí y bajar a 5$ también es una leche.
> 
> Leche es llevarte trabajo hecho en alts y tirarlo en un "depósito seguro" que BTC ya no es /o no lo es en estos momentos/ . Esa fórmula ya no vale y da una idea de la inestabilidad de BTC.
> 
> ...



Pues claro que BTC es inestable, y mucho, pero cada vez lo es menos. Quien se meta en BTC como refugio está un poco loco. Desde el punto de vista financiero es una inversión de alto riesgo, sobre todo en el corto plazo.

Las ALTS lo son mas. Para bien y para mal. Ya lo verás.

---------- Post added 24-mar-2017 at 14:04 ----------

Aparte, BTC dominance 68%, mínimo histórico.


----------



## Claudius (24 Mar 2017)

juli dijo:


> Era lo que comentaba hace unos días que echaba de menos en Dash y que conociendo la concepción que tienen sobre su proyecto , no cabe duda que estarán valorando .



Dash es un unicornio, al cual le está creciendo el cuerno, y al año que viene estará en todo su esplendor.


----------



## juli (24 Mar 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Pues claro que BTC es inestable, y mucho, pero cada vez lo es menos. Quien se meta en BTC como refugio está un poco loco. Desde el punto de vista financiero es una inversión de alto riesgo, sobre todo en el corto plazo.
> 
> Las ALTS lo son mas. Para bien y para mal. Ya lo verás.



De eso te estaba hablando precisamente.

Y de lo importante cualitativamente de que una de las 2 siguientes dé un paso al frente como una "monedita hecha y derecha". Crearía un rango nueo respecto a los 2 que tú estableces , sin los rigores del "favorito" ni la presunción de irrelevancia de un advenedizo.

Por la percepción que se puede tener de ETH y Dash , no es descabellado que tuviesen algún gesto de ese tipo en la recámara : A priori , ETH vía respaldo institucional y Dash vía "despacito y buena letra". La verdad es que amplificaría exponencialmente una inercia 
ya positiva por sí sola.


----------



## paketazo (24 Mar 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Será que me gusta llevar la contraria, pero a mi esto lo que me indica es un probable rebote de BTC y que lo más rentable sería pasar de ALTs a BTC.
> 
> Que cada cual evalúe, yo voy a muy largo plazo y paso de especular moviendo cosas de un lado a otro.



Es muy posible que cuando se aclare el futuro inmediato de BTC se recupere en el precio.

Lo que sucede es que en los mercados dar oportunidad a tus competidores, te puede pasar una factura muy cara.

Telefónica era el puto amo en España, luego la UE y las leyes de competencia abrieron los mercados, los precios bajaron, y el oligopolio de las comunicaciones busco una "competencia perfecta" que ha ido poniendo a cada uno en su lugar.

BTC puede que siga siendo el "puto amo", pero ahora ya más gente se pregunta ¿Qué es ETH?...¿Y Dash?...¿Monero?...¿por que hay tantas?...¿es BTC la mejor?

Esas preguntas abren los mercados a nuevas posibilidades, nuevos inversores, nuevas empresas...

El nicho de BTC ya no es tan exclusivo, pues en otras monedas, puedo hacer casi lo mismo, e incluso otras muchas cosas diferentes.

Creo que la sana competencia abrirá los mercados a más gente, no solo "frikis" de la tecnología, o programadores, o gente que está todo el puto día delante de un ordenador.

Yo abrí mi cuenta de Pay Pal sin saber nada de pay pal, solo lo hice para comprar lo que quería y pagar como me requerían del modo más cómodo.

Personas sin afinidad a la tecnología saben usar una tarjeta de crédito, pero dudo que sepan montar un nodo, o simplemente adquirir BTC en localbilcoins o en un exchanger...

Si no se da ese salto hacia la "sencillez", esto no evolucionará o lo hará tan lentamente que será rebasado por otra idea o tecnología, así que creo que todo esto que ahora vivimos, es una historia necesaria para dar un nuevo paso en el camino correcto.

Un saludo y buen viernes a todos.


----------



## Claudius (24 Mar 2017)

En un post comenté la fase 2 en la que se encuentras Dash dentro del circuito por el que suele pasar una StartUp, aquí os pongo unas muestras. Invitan a pizza. 
12.1 Announcement / Finalized Date / Project Update | Dash Forum

Dash Offices at SkySong | Dash Forum

---------- Post added 24-mar-2017 at 16:24 ----------

A lo que ha comentado Paketazo, añado para entender un poco de que va la cosa a nuestros lectores la siguiente slides para hacer analogías, comparar y extrapolar estrategias de mercado a sectores nuevos y en crecimiento como este.
(muy sencillo de entender) :rolleye:

Estrategias para mercados nuevos y en crecimiento

Por otro lado a los traders compulsivos os recomiendo que veais el film: The outsider. 
El relalto filmográfico de Jérôme Kerviel, el trader de origen humilde que creyó ser Dios. Noticias de Economía
:no:
No leáis el artículo hasta ver la peli, que sino os la estropean.


----------



## menok (24 Mar 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> EJEMPLO REAL CON EL D.JONES.
> 
> La caña nos ha dado señal de salir del mercado, y se podría abrir posición corta.
> 
> ...



Negrofuturo, para los niveles pequeños, ¿por qué multiplicas x 1.0398 elevándolo a n? En otro ejemplo anterior no lo elevas.

Y otra pregunta, usando este sistema no sería aplicable en gráficos logarítmicos, verdad? Con los logarítmicos no se distorsionan tanto las figuras ni las directrices entiendo

---------- Post added 24-mar-2017 at 18:40 ----------

Acabo de encontrar esta entrada de Francisco Llinares hablando sobre el tema de Fibo y gráficos log:

Los retrocesos de Fibonacci y el número áureo - Rankia


----------



## racional (24 Mar 2017)

Ahora mismo ETH esta haciendo de refugio en las cryptos debido a la crisis de btc.


----------



## Kondarra (24 Mar 2017)

racional dijo:


> Ahora mismo ETH esta haciendo de refugio en las cryptos debido a la crisis de btc.





Que así siga!!


----------



## HimbersohPremium (24 Mar 2017)

Bitcoin sigue para bingo...


----------



## paketazo (24 Mar 2017)

hay que dar la enhorabuena a los compañeros que vieron la jugada de ETH tras la subida de Dash.

Me alegro por ellos, y espero que consolide el valor por estas cotas o más. Va a ser difícil por que el float es "pesado", pero si hay manos fuertes reales y no especuladores, es muy posible que lo logre, pues hoy por hoy, parece que es la que más volumen mueve en los exchangers, y eso es por algo.

Me da la impresión que muchos aquí están ya hilando la madeja:

1- Me pongo largo en altcoins conocidas (top 10)
2- Espero que la incertidumbre arrastre a BTC a precios muy inferiores 
3- Tras subir el mercado de Altcoins, vendo una parte, o todo, y me posiciono en BTC a un precio que me atraiga, o cuando se haya resuelto parte de la incertidumbre.
4-Me siento sobre una montaña de BTC, y espero con una sonrisa.

No digo que no suceda, pero me da en la nariz que algo de lo anterior citado se torcerá...

Por dónde se podría torcer...pues por todos lados.

Desde que BTC se descojone de verdad (algo que dudo bastante), y de suceder creo que el mercado alt acabaría descojonándose también.

Hasta que lo de BTC se solucione sin necesidad de H.F. y regrese a máximos en tiempo record dejando jodidas a muchas alts que se han pasado de frenada.

¿la apuesta buena?

Supongo que lo sabremos cuando hayamos perdido o ganado.

Un saludo y enhorabuena a los premiados.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (24 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> hay que dar la enhorabuena a los compañeros que vieron la jugada de ETH tras la subida de Dash.
> 
> Me alegro por ellos, y espero que consolide el valor por estas cotas o más. Va a ser difícil por que el float es "pesado", pero si hay manos fuertes reales y no especuladores, es muy posible que lo logre, pues hoy por hoy, parece que es la que más volumen mueve en los exchangers, y eso es por algo.
> 
> ...



Divide y venceras.


Si puedes, en caso contrario elige el enemigo que menos te guste.


----------



## Kondarra (24 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> hay que dar la enhorabuena a los compañeros que vieron la jugada de ETH tras la subida de Dash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Has descrito exactamente mi plan de hace una semana. Aunque si te digo la verdad hoy no tengo tan claro que el fin sea volver a BTC, habrá que ver el panorama. 

Tengo confianza en ETH. Sigo pensando que el hecho de que "los listos" estén dentro le da fuerza. 

Supongo que serán los años pero cada vez soy menos idealista. Haciendo una analogía política el ideal BTC lo veo tipo Podemos: sobre el papel muy chulo todo, muy descentralizado. Han acabado a golpes y para abajo. 

ETH lo veo más parecido a la "casta". Se han rodeado de "los listos". "Los listos" quieren ganar dinero. 

Con los referentes históricos de todo tipo vividos en estos 2017 años de historia, ¿creéis que va a implantarse globalmente algo donde no estén "los listos" si existe una alternativa en la que sí estén? Yo creo que no, y puedo estar equivocado. 

El idealismo que me queda lo uso en otros campos. Aquí estoy metido por el vil metal. Mi único objetivo es intentar ganar dinero para mi familia. ¿Ruin? No lo sé, pero es mi postura. 

A día de hoy tengo el 90% de lo invertido en alts en ETH. Salí de BTC a 1.000€. El 10% restante lo tengo en XRP. Está muy barato y lo he hecho como quien compra un décimo del Niño, por si toca. También para regalar paper wallets a mis seres queridos con la esperanza de decirles un día que ese papelito que les regalé años atrás hoy vale 20.000, 40.000 o 100.000€. La sensación de ganar un buen dinero tiene que ser genial, pero hacerlo y a la vez regalar a tus seres queridos un buen pellizco tiene que ser enorme. 

Mañana no sé cómo estará repartida mi cartera. Quizás tenga todo en FIAT, ¿quién sabe? Lo que tengo claro es que no me caso con ninguna. Me da igual que se llame Bitcoin, Ethereum, Ripple, Monero o Hermanos Fernández Coin.


----------



## paketazo (24 Mar 2017)

Entiendo vuestra postura, pero quizá debemos pensar de otro modo.

Me refiero a que:

1- por una parte tenemos a los idealistas, que buscan/buscamos libertad, privacidad, romper las reglas, restar control a los entes opresores, igualar a las personas y sus posibilidades a nivel global.

2-Los estados, odian la descentralización, desean fronteras, límites, control, números, apellidos, usurpar, regir, administrar (lo ajeno)...

3-Las grandes riquezas mundiales/multinacionales.

Justo en este punto 3 creo que va a estar la clave de todo.

Las multinacionales bailan al son de los estados, y los estados hacen las leyes al son de las grandes fortunas...pero:

Y si las grandes fortunas/multinacionales, no dependen del dinero de los estados para crear riqueza y valor añadido a sus productos.

Y si se saltan al intermediario del punto 2, ya que para lo único que les sirve es para poner trabas y obstrucciones burocráticas, al tiempo que les obligan a pasar por el aro de más y más impuestos para satisfacer esa contraparte a la hora de legislar a la carta.

Si por ejemplo Google o Apple mañana crean una cryptomoneda que acepten como contraparte de pago, estarán de algún modo "jodiendo" a los estados, ya no hablo de tributar en paraísos fiscales, solo me refiero a que la bola de nieve que crearían sería tan grande, que la gente de a pie empezaría a cuestionarse el verdadero valor de la banca y los papeles de colores o asientos contables que poseen en sus "cartillas"

ETH o Ripple tienen de su lado ese as, pero veremos con el tiempo quién mueve de verdad la última ficha...la que dará o quitará libertad al pueblo a costa de los estados y su emisión infinita de dinero sin contraparte, liderados por las grandes fortunas/multinacionales, que serán quienes decanten la balanza hacia uno u otro lado.

Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## Divad (24 Mar 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Has descrito exactamente mi plan de hace una semana. Aunque si te digo la verdad hoy no tengo tan claro que el fin sea volver a BTC, habrá que ver el panorama.
> 
> Tengo confianza en ETH. Sigo pensando que el hecho de que "los listos" estén dentro le da fuerza.
> 
> ...



Coincido totalmente contigo, incluso en dar el pelotazo para ayudar a la familia como llevo haciendo desde 2010 denunciando a las empresas por cesión ilegal de trabajadores, categoría profesional indebida y despido improcedente 

El reinado de ETH duraría otros 8 años al igual que BTC (en total son 9 años, el último año ya es el proceso de transformación para que otro ocupe su lugar). La madurez de ETH será cuando supere los 1000$ o su paridad con la onza de oro.


----------



## Claudius (24 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Me alegro por ellos, y espero que consolide el valor por estas cotas o más. Va a ser difícil por que el float es "pesado", pero si hay manos fuertes reales y no especuladores, es muy posible que lo logre, pues hoy por hoy, parece que es la que más volumen mueve en los exchangers, y eso es por algo.



Está entrando pasta institucional, está equilibrado el flujo fiat vs btc 50%


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (24 Mar 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Coincido totalmente contigo, incluso en dar el pelotazo para ayudar a la familia como llevo haciendo desde 2010 denunciando a las empresas por cesión ilegal de trabajadores, categoría profesional indebida y despido improcedente
> 
> El reinado de ETH duraría otros 8 años al igual que BTC (en total son 9 años, el último año ya es el proceso de transformación para que otro ocupe su lugar). La madurez de ETH será *cuando supere los 1000$* o su paridad con la onza de oro.



Pense esto hace tiempo con BTC y me comi una hostia más tarde, pero es tan dificil creer que llegara al mismo punto, veremos que pasa, con todo lo que lleva detras cualquiera podria creer que tiene más posibilidades de las que BTC tuvo en su dia para llegar hasta donde ha llegado.


----------



## Claudius (24 Mar 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Mañana no sé cómo estará repartida mi cartera. Quizás tenga todo en FIAT, ¿quién sabe? Lo que tengo claro es que no me caso con ninguna. Me da igual que se llame Bitcoin, Ethereum, Ripple, Monero o Hermanos Fernández Coin.



Kondarra, Te falta para tu chiquitin/a Factoid by Factom. :rolleye: quitando Monero. Ya dije que el cacharro me avisó, verdad? 
Y xrp para especular, que tiene más fichas que piedras hay en el río.


----------



## racional (24 Mar 2017)

Divad dijo:


> La madurez de ETH será cuando supere los 1000$ o su paridad con la onza de oro.



Si llegara a $1000 estariamos hablando de una capitalizacion de $90 mil millones, la misma riqueza de Bill Gates, btc ha llegado a un maximo de $20MM. Que ETH llege a $200 es más realista.


----------



## Divad (24 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Entiendo vuestra postura, pero quizá debemos pensar de otro modo.
> 
> Me refiero a que:
> 
> ...



Es muy bonito tener unos ideales anarquistas e implantarlo en el nuevo sistema, pero siendo realista en la realidad que compartimos TODOS los ideales/valores que siente cada uno no valen NADA. Todos aceptamos sumisamente las reglas del juego que nos van creando y nos hacen creer que hay bandos buenos y no tan buenos compitiendo por el trono. En el nuevo Sistema el bando de los "listos" están unidos y su valor es una broma, pues me imagino que estarán esperando a que los del punto 2. y 3. estén dentro para multiplicar si riqueza por 1000 y no depender así de los gobiernos/garrapatas que desangran al ciudadano. 

Con el nuevo Sistema TODOS ganan sin importan los ideales que tenga cada uno. Los "listos" tendrán mas dinero que nunca y el Ser Humano será más libre 1.

Los "listos" llevan entre nosotros miles de años, creerse que se van a quedar fuera de juego es como creerse que existen los reyes magos :

---------- Post added 24-mar-2017 at 22:34 ----------




Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Pense esto hace tiempo con BTC y me comi una hostia más tarde, pero es tan dificil creer que llegara al mismo punto, veremos que pasa, con todo lo que lleva detras cualquiera podria creer que tiene más posibilidades de las que BTC tuvo en su dia para llegar hasta donde ha llegado.





racional dijo:


> Si llegara a $1000 estariamos hablando de una capitalizacion de $90 mil millones, la misma riqueza de Bill Gates, btc ha llegado a un maximo de $20MM. Que ETH llege a $200 es más realista.



Pocos creían en BTC y mirad hasta donde ha llegado. Ahora le toca pasar el relevo...

Le quedan 7 años por delante a ETH y cuando los eters sean moneda de uso común ya veremos el valor que tiene


----------



## Claudius (24 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Las multinacionales bailan al son de los estados, y los estados hacen las leyes al son de las grandes fortunas...pero:
> 
> Y si las grandes fortunas/multinacionales, no dependen del dinero de los estados para crear riqueza y valor añadido a sus productos.



Si te fijas en muchos films tienen corporaciones maléficas.
Umbrella, etc.., la literatura y la filmografía siempre suelen ser reflejo de la sociedad, pasada, presente y en algunas casos futura, 'dícesolo' a J. Verne.



paketazo dijo:


> Si por ejemplo Google o Apple mañana crean una cryptomoneda que acepten como contraparte de pago, estarán de algún modo "jodiendo" a los estados, ya no hablo de tributar en paraísos fiscales, solo me refiero a que la bola de nieve que crearían sería tan grande, que la gente de a pie empezaría a cuestionarse el verdadero valor de la banca y los papeles de colores o asientos contables que poseen en sus "cartillas"



Me inquieta Google.., es la única tecnológica que en estos años no he visto que se posicione claramente, ha tonteado con Bitcoin, pero algo traman..., y estos son de comprar lo que les gusta o invertir. Todas las grandes tecnológicas tienen sacada distintos tipos de licencia para operar como entidad financiera. Y tienen muchas en su hoja de ruta despliegues en el entorno FinTech por eso los bancos están *acojonados*.

Y se han mentido a invertir en StartUp FinTech de diferente índole (BC como no BC) es una estrategia para prevalecer. Pasta 'tienen'..
Lo de BBVA está tocando todos los palos.


----------



## racional (25 Mar 2017)

La capitalizacion de ETH ya es 1/3 de BTC.


----------



## Kondarra (25 Mar 2017)

Me voy a dormir con ETH a 48€ (ya lo siento pero en mi app no lo veo en dólares). 
Suerte y que mañana siga igual.


----------



## Divad (25 Mar 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Me voy a dormir con ETH a 48€ (ya lo siento pero en mi app no lo veo en dólares).
> Suerte y que mañana siga igual.



Podrían marcarse ellos mismos un farol y así demostrarían que se follan la realidad que compartimos como les da la gana :XX::: todo puede ser, el juego lo han creado ellos :rolleye:

Están actualizando el Sistema. Es difícil no ver a los mismos que llevan milenios sodomizando a todo Ser con monedas y papelitos en ETH. Están indicando el camino al cambio que nos van a crear. 

Es divertido jugar al juego... ¿Somos conscientes que podemos jugar al juego respetando a todo Ser? 

Todos somos iguales, la diferencia es que estamos todos divididos. Cada uno creyéndose una creencia impuesta por los "listos". Estaría bien ponerse de acuerdo en respetar a todo Ser y quien prefiera seguir recreándose será llevado a otra realidad 

Aceptar comerse animales es aceptar ser tratado como un animal y si encima nos entretenemos con sus juegos pues ya tenemos el clásico pan y circo :Baile:

¿Quieres ser respetado? ¿Amas a los seres que te rodean?

El comienzo del gran show puede ser iniciado en cualquier momento y nos podemos ir a la edad de piedra tranquilamente. Se repetirá el mismo juego y así se perpetúan los mismos de siempre :fiufiu: Las huellas que dejemos serán las que podrán descubrir y descifrar futuras generaciones. Igual no muchas, ya que el transhumanismo acabaría creando una cadena completa (desde que se nace hasta el tiempo que se cree para destruirlo o su utilidad) obteniendo el control de la energía.

Esconderse en el campo no te salva del cambio, no es como en el pasado 8:


Spoiler



Cambiamos la realidad todos juntos o


Spoiler



*GAME OVER*








Iorana,


----------



## HimbersohPremium (25 Mar 2017)

Los del BITCOIN expropiese!


----------



## Claudius (25 Mar 2017)

Daniel Diaz on DASH Business Development 

[youtube]UcGOaylAx1E[/youtube]

Lo bueno de las entrevistas en directo, es que siempre te dejan mensajes subliminales de las futuras relationships :fiufiu:


----------



## Superoeo (25 Mar 2017)

El BTC está perdiendo los 900. No tiene muy buena pinta eso, no?


----------



## trukutruku (25 Mar 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> El BTC está perdiendo los 900. No tiene muy buena pinta eso, no?



ahora mismo está en soporte







yo desde hace un par de dias que me he puesto corto en FCT







espero que rebote


----------



## juli (25 Mar 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> El BTC está perdiendo los 900. No tiene muy buena pinta eso, no?





[youtube]dgf5QlcyTFY[/youtube]


----------



## racional (25 Mar 2017)

trukutruku dijo:


> ahora mismo está en soporte



No hace falta un grafico para explicar lo que esta pasando, todo es mas sencillo, antes la eventual posibilidad de un _hard fork_, nadie tiene claro que pasaria, si tus btc se dividirian en dos, en dos cryptos distintas, si quedaria en una y otra a cero, pero lo que esta claro es que habria miedo e inseguridad. De momento se ve que algunos ya han huido, pero la mayoria no, todo depende de como se resuelva el asunto, el hecho de que no haya noticias claras aumenta la incertidumbre.


----------



## juli (25 Mar 2017)

No habría que obviar que a las variadas opciones de compra atractivas del momentum añadimos la sinergia de un euro un 3% más caro que a comienzos de año . 

Cash is king ???


----------



## Alxemi (25 Mar 2017)

Sin perder claramente los 900 btc sigue alcista,
Eth debe corregir, pero puede que tarde. 
Sospecho que dash ya ha empezado a hacerlo. 
El market cap no representa la adopción y el hash. No durará de esta manera. Veo más una corrección por bajadas de eth y Dash que otra subida rápida del btc. Ha entrado mucha pasta a las criptos los últimos meses, ahora toca que salga un poco 

Desde móvil


----------



## racional (25 Mar 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Ha entrado mucha pasta a las criptos los últimos meses, ahora toca que salga un poco
> l



No tiene porque.


----------



## paketazo (25 Mar 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Sin perder claramente los 900 btc sigue alcista,
> Eth debe corregir, pero puede que tarde.
> Sospecho que dash ya ha empezado a hacerlo.
> El market cap no representa la adopción y el hash. No durará de esta manera. Veo más una corrección por bajadas de eth y Dash que otra subida rápida del btc. Ha entrado mucha pasta a las criptos los últimos meses, ahora toca que salga un poco
> ...



Más de uno lo vemos así. No obstante la pelota está en el tejado, es muy posible que quede un último arreón a lo "bestia"

Si BTC sigue sin una tesitura clara, las ballenas, no van a desperdiciar la oportunidad de tirarla abajo mientras cargan alguna altcoin como es el caso de ETH.

Yo ahora mismo no me pondría largo en BTC, pero tampoco corto en altcoins.

Veo que ETH sigue digiriendo bien la entrada de cash fresca, y con nuevos ATH.

El caso de Dash es más receloso. La gran escalada que se traía está siendo un lastre para nuevos golpes alcistas, viendo la gráfica de largo plazo mete miedo, pero si cogemos la gráfica diaria a un mes, ya no es tan exagerado.

Ojo a REP (Ardor), está tonteando con máximos de seis meses, y creo que si los perfora volará.

He pillado una miseria por si suena la flauta...solo por técnico, el proyecto no lo sigo de cerca.

Un saludo


----------



## Kondarra (25 Mar 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Sin perder claramente los 900 btc sigue alcista,
> Eth debe corregir, pero puede que tarde.
> Sospecho que dash ya ha empezado a hacerlo.
> El market cap no representa la adopción y el hash. No durará de esta manera. Veo más una corrección por bajadas de eth y Dash que otra subida rápida del btc. Ha entrado mucha pasta a las criptos los últimos meses, ahora toca que salga un poco
> ...





O entrar más. Si se pone BTC a 700$ ya veras como sigue entrando pasta. Los que nos hemos ido no somos todos los que nos vamos a ir. Por ponerme como ejemplo yo entré hace poco, a 821€. Salí a 1.000€. ¿Qué marcó mi punto de salida? A lo que entré más un beneficio. El que comprase a 600€ o a 500€ ahí seguirá por ahora, hasta que baje más y haga la misma cuenta que yo. 

No sé, es mi opinión. En el hilo de BTC leía que es hasta bueno que los que nos hemos ido al amparo de eth salgamos. Yo no lo veo como que los que quedan son los que realmente creen en BTC, creo que quedan los que siguen ganando pasta. Dejémonos de idealismos, aquí estamos para intentar ganar dinero. Si no donaríamos nuestros beneficios y me da que no es el caso. No quisiera mezclar idealismo con la gestión de mi economía familiar.

---------- Post added 25-mar-2017 at 22:07 ----------

Y añado. Yo por supuesto que tengo ideales, no me la resbala todo. Pero soy muy darwinista: te adaptas o te quedas atrás. El mundo que nos ha tocado vivir es éste, nos guste o no. Adaptarse no significa ir en contra de los principios de uno, no es ser hoy socialdemócrata y mañana liberal, como Ciudadanos. 
A mí los bancos no me hacen mucha gracia pero tengo ethers, yo qué sé...

Y por otro lado me encantaría que este hilo no se convierta en lo mismo que el de btc, en el que todo lo que no sea loar a Satoshi o el to the moon se censura, que se ningunee a gente como Nico. Yo al menos quiero oír las contras de las alts que tengo, estar alerta. Como dijo el señor Lobo en Pulp Fiction, dejemos de comernos las pollas.


----------



## Alxemi (26 Mar 2017)

Empieza a invertirse el ciclo, veamos a donde nos lleva. 


Desde móvil


----------



## HimbersohPremium (26 Mar 2017)

Comparar eth con bitcoin creo que es comparar peras con nabos. Uno es una plataforma con el que crear contratos, monedas y codigo distribuido, y el bitcoin es una moneda y punto. 

Sin tener mucha idea, diria que los intereses en eth no son ni mucho menos por las monedas. Microsoft los respaldan con azure, la senorita botin ha metido dineros y ing mas de lo mismo.

No se que se traen entre manos, pero alguna putada seguro... Palomitas


----------



## paketazo (26 Mar 2017)

Parece que poco a poco las posiciones en BTC se van confirmando.

Mucho cuidado a las monedas más especulativas (fuera de BTC), el agujero negro BTC podría absorber la capitalización perdida de las altcoins en un abrir y cerrar de ojos, y si sale de verdad fortalecido de todo esto, la va a costar perderla de nuevo.

Como ya dije antes, el dinero y el miedo van de la mano, y el miedo y la incertidumbre son hermanas, así que disipada la incertidumbre las aguas suelen regresar a su cauce.

Mucha suerte a todos con las decisiones que vayáis tomando, y buen domingo.


----------



## racional (26 Mar 2017)

Decred sube un 169% hoy.


----------



## HimbersohPremium (26 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Parece que poco a poco las posiciones en BTC se van confirmando.
> 
> Mucho cuidado a las monedas más especulativas (fuera de BTC), el agujero negro BTC podría absorber la capitalización perdida de las altcoins en un abrir y cerrar de ojos, y si sale de verdad fortalecido de todo esto, la va a costar perderla de nuevo.
> 
> ...



En base a que va absorber capitalizacion? En base a que le va a costar perderla de nuevo? Yo no entender...


----------



## Alxemi (26 Mar 2017)

Xvc y Nav Pumpeando fuerte 

Desde móvil


----------



## paketazo (26 Mar 2017)

HimbersohPremium dijo:


> En base a que va absorber capitalizacion? En base a que le va a costar perderla de nuevo? Yo no entender...



En base a la teoría de los vasos comunicantes.


----------



## Kondarra (26 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Parece que poco a poco las posiciones en BTC se van confirmando.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Perdona, que estoy un poco out de btc, ¿qué posicionamientos está habiendo?


----------



## Alxemi (26 Mar 2017)

Nav me esta reventando el blockfolio, alguien sabe que ha pasado? 
A ver el valor que mantiene luego, porque a esta coin le gusta Pump&Dumpear malamente 

Desde móvil


----------



## Alxemi (27 Mar 2017)

Buenas novedades de desarrollo en NAV, esta semana alcanzan varios puntos clave por lo que es posible (y probable desde mi punto de vista) que el pumpeo siga, al menos, durante la semana que viene.

Paketazo estoy en el slack de vcash para no preguntarte mas... y madre mia, me extraña que mantenga valor con este desastre... eso si cuando se ordene el asunto, si llega a ocurrir, puede recuperar a saco, esperemos,

---------- Post added 27-mar-2017 at 01:50 ----------

The Importance of NAVcoin Open-Sourcing its Anonymous Transaction System | Finance Magnates

Este es el roadmap para la semana que viene:

Our timeline for the rest of March is shaping up like this:

Thursday 23 — Launch Nav Coin Core 4.0.0 Beta

Monday 27 — Start social media campaign / competition to support the software launch.

Wednesday 29 — Launch new Nav Coin website and Press Releases about the software launch.

Friday 31 — Launch Nav Coin 4.0.0, Nav Pi Stake Box & Navtech 1.1

Recomiendo tener el ojo puesto, el marketcap de esta coin es muy bajo, solo 6MM, y creo que es muy prometedora.


----------



## Divad (27 Mar 2017)

Información sacada de los "listos"

ropsten/revival.md at master · ethereum/ropsten · GitHub

cashitter comments on Video excerpt of Dev discussion on Metropolis release date, difficulty bomb and switch to PoS.

SMART POOL


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por no hablar de los demás colaboradores que han pasado por Singapore, donde regalan titulaciones :::XX::fiufiu::Aplauso:

Veo un pelotazo en ETH además de convivir con Bitcoin y Zcash. 

El orden del pelotazo sería ETH y después diversificar en Bitcoin y Zcash para coger la partida de ambos barcos :fiufiu::rolleye:

EDIT: Los koreanos del sur lo tienen claro
Why South Korea is Second Largest Ethereum Market, 17% of All Trading :rolleye:


----------



## Alxemi (27 Mar 2017)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> A esta hora
> 
> BTC cae un 25,81% desde máximos
> ETH cae un 5,19% desde máximos
> DSH cae un 25,28% desde máximos (vaya mierda de refugio :: para el hard fork de BTC, ¿no?)



El refugio ha sido sobre todo ETH, lo de DASH ha sido un pumpeo, cuyo dumpeo parece que se está confirmando, aunque no creo que caiga una barbaridad,

He ampliado posiciones en NAV recortando algo en ETC que lleva un ritmo majo y toca bajadita.

Y en DASH puede que entre, me gustaría tener algo para el largo plazo, pero aún toca esperar.


----------



## juli (27 Mar 2017)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> A esta hora
> 
> BTC cae un 25,81% desde máximos
> ETH cae
> ...


----------



## Claudius (27 Mar 2017)

Dash va a sponsorizar durante un año al luchador de MMA Brasileño davis-dos-santos (país BRICs con mucho envío de remesas) ya se pueden permitir el lujo al estilo de las grandes corporaciones hacer sponsor, de ahí, a Neimar que seguro que a 3 saltos se conocen. 
DASH Community sponsors -Davis Dos Santos / MMA Fighter - TKO MMA 38 - 7th April | Dash Forum


----------



## racional (27 Mar 2017)

Pues se esta biendo que ETH tiene un gran soporte en $50, no baja de ahi. Ahora mismo es una de las coin mas estables.


----------



## paketazo (27 Mar 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Dash va a sponsorizar durante un año al luchador de MMA Brasileño davis-dos-santos (país BRICs con mucho envío de remesas) ya se pueden permitir el lujo al estilo de las grandes corporaciones hacer sponsor, de ahí, a Neimar que seguro que a 3 saltos se conocen.
> DASH Community sponsors -Davis Dos Santos / MMA Fighter - TKO MMA 38 - 7th April | Dash Forum



Ya solo falta que gane el campeonato.

Yo de "ostias" solo entiendo de las que me meten los mercados...

Hubiera preferido que patrocinasen algún deporte menos extremo, ya que lo que sobra ahora mismo son buenos deportistas con necesidad de financiación.

Veremos como le va al hombre, y si la iniciativa cuaja.

Por cierto, mantengo mi posición en Dash, estuve tentado de cerrar un %, pero para meterlo ahora mismo en BTC como que me plantea dudas a corto plazo, y la opción B pasarlo a $, tampoco me atrae demasiado, así que a ver si no me cornean demasiado.

Un saludo y buenas tardes.


----------



## Claudius (27 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Por cierto, mantengo mi posición en Dash, estuve tentado de cerrar un %, pero para meterlo ahora mismo en BTC como que me plantea dudas a corto plazo, y la opción B pasarlo a $, tampoco me atrae demasiado, así que a ver si no me cornean demasiado.



Ni se te ocurra! está a punto de comunicarse quien es el exchange de los grandes que va a tener dash/usd, y o bien el mercado lo ha descontado ya que era público, o el nombre si es importante Coinbase, Bitstamp, Gemini, puede consolidar el soporte de 100$ a los 120


----------



## paketazo (27 Mar 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Ni se te ocurra! está a punto de comunicarse quien es el exchange de los grandes que va a tener dash/usd, y o bien el mercado lo ha descontado ya que era público, o el nombre si es importante Coinbase, Bitstamp, Gemini, puede consolidar el soporte de 100$ a los 120



Ahora ya paso...en plena vela roja, es probable que me equivoque si vendo.

Además, los fundamentales no han cambiado un ápice, si acaso, para mejor, que es lo que realmente hay que valorar cuando se invierte en algo.

Veremos a ver que pasa.

nuevo record de billeteros Dash:

225186

Veo estos días pumpeos importantes en polo de monedas que estaban muy aburridas...es la tónica de siempre:

1º BTC sube con fuerza
2ºAltcoins de mayor capitalización se suben al carro mientras BTC o se estanca o baja algo
3ºAltcoins de baja capitalización suben con mucha fuerza y las altcoins de mucha capitalización caen 


Si el ciclo sigue la próxima que veremos será de nuevo subida de BTC

Un saludo


----------



## Divad (27 Mar 2017)

Dash a 80$... Su pelotazo ya pasó.

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (27 Mar 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Dash a 80$... Su pelotazo ya pasó.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk



Para nada!! es entrenamiento anaeróbico, se está aplicando un dto. ppp antes
de las próximas proposal! 

ala! Ya no hay mus. Un envite que no va a ningún lado.
Proposal: Core Team Expansion | Dash Forum
:fiufiu:

El primero del ecosistema BC en implantar support al usuario. touché


----------



## Alxemi (28 Mar 2017)

Y entonces va y llega XBC y se marca un +3000%


----------



## Lord Vader (28 Mar 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Y entonces va y llega XBC y se marca un +3000%



¿Y a cuento de que? ienso:


----------



## Nailuj2000 (28 Mar 2017)

lord vader dijo:


> ¿Y a cuento de que? ienso:



Ni idea, pero me se de uno que ha comprao cuando iba por un 600% y acaba de vender en un 3000%   

EDITO: Recompro a 2000%


Esto es como el poker, jeje, si lo hubeira hecho con una buena cantidad en vez de con calderilla me forro


----------



## Alxemi (28 Mar 2017)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Ni idea, pero me se de uno que ha comprao cuando iba por un 600% y acaba de vender en un 3000%
> 
> EDITO: Recompro a 2000%
> 
> ...



Buena suerte...

Al parecer el único motivo es que lleva bitcoin en el nombre y se piensa que puede pescar en el caso del rio revuelto del fork de btc que cada vez está mas cerca... Si, como lo ois.
A BitcoinDark le ha pasado algo parecido pero en menor medida.

---------- Post added 28-mar-2017 at 01:39 ----------

Nunca había visto un pump&dump tan rápido y virulento como este, y he visto varios... se nota que cada vez hay mas pasta y nervios en el sistema.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (28 Mar 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Buena suerte...
> 
> Al parecer el único motivo es que lleva bitcoin en el nombre y se piensa que puede pescar en el caso del rio revuelto del fork de btc que cada vez está mas cerca... Si, como lo ois.
> A BitcoinDark le ha pasado algo parecido pero en menor medida.
> ...




Me estaba jugando 0.1 btc


----------



## Divad (28 Mar 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Para nada!! es entrenamiento anaeróbico, se está aplicando un dto. ppp antes
> de las próximas proposal!
> 
> ala! Ya no hay mus. Un envite que no va a ningún lado.
> ...



No hace falta que me invites a abrir más pestañas :: Me basta con leerte a ti y mirar el link

CryptoCurrency Market Capitalization


----------



## Alxemi (28 Mar 2017)

nailuj2000 dijo:


> me estaba jugando 0.1 btc :d



:xx::xx::xx:


----------



## Claudius (28 Mar 2017)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Me estaba jugando 0.1 btc


----------



## tixel (28 Mar 2017)

¿Pensáis que dash esta haciendo suelo en 0,0780 y volverá a intentar máximos? Es que no veo nada claro a DASH, no tengo muy claro si va pariba o si va para los 0,06


----------



## Alxemi (28 Mar 2017)

tixel dijo:


> ¿Pensáis que dash esta haciendo suelo en 0,0780 y volverá a intentar máximos? Es que no veo nada claro a DASH, no tengo muy claro si va pariba o si va para los 0,06



Yo creo que seguirá bajando.

Ahora todo el mercado está alterado por el tema del fork de btc, no creo que haya muchos movimientos que no estén relacionados directamente con ese lio.

Si dash sigue el ciclo clasico de pump&dump altcoinero debería ahora ir bajando lentamente para luego quedarse lateral y luego dios dirá en función de mercado y proyecto. Nuevo pump probablemente.

Pero todo esto está cambiando muy rápido así que no pondría la mano en el fuego, y menos con dash.


----------



## juli (28 Mar 2017)

tixel dijo:


> ¿Pensáis que dash esta haciendo suelo en 0,0780 y volverá a intentar máximos? Es que no veo nada claro a DASH, no tengo muy claro si va pariba o si va para los 0,06



Más allá de un buen concepto de Dash, el del "dinero cotidiano" , la auténtica clave de su posición es la indefinición de BTC. Esa coyunutra es Oro Puro y se han visto en ella sin comerlo ni beberlo. Y no sé yo si se les va a escapar el tren. 

Hablando a nivel general, está claro que lo lógico en cualquier proyecto sano y serio es que circunstancias puntuales no distorsionen un crecimiento sólido y hacer el pino a la que te echen 2 monedas al bote, pero la versatilidad y maleabilidad hoy en día es crucial en la economía.

En mi opinión, y en una posición de mercado que no habría soñado nunca, si un movimiento estratégico capital se considera precipitado en Dash , ahora mismo, deberían plantear una buena ración de humo comercial , de buen y terapético humo comercial, para transicionar a los timings que tienen /y los tienen sin duda/ marcados para este 2017 . 

Una bajada al nivel de otras criptos pujantes no sólo le arrebataría ese estado de podium de mercado , sino que la expondría al riesgo de convertirla en la Reina del Pumpeo , y aunque se le adivinan argumentos muy superiores a quienes vienen por dtrás, ése es un sambenito de lo más peligroso.


Si añadimos a ello que un buen montón de tenedores de Dash están ahora en este mismo dilema /en 4 días he evitado un 15% de bajada y aprovechado sobre un 12/13 en el "titubeante" BC , lo cual es todo un picazo y está a un simple click que no descarto volver a ejecutar en breve con otro buen lote/ , veo a Dash demasiado parado y a riesgo muy serio de una salida masiva sin ese "algo" . el que sea, que pase. Y mucho ojo, que se algo puede ser la Pax Bitconiana que entraría en escena como un verdadero tsunami.

Dash es un David en toda regla en 2 auténticos Goliaths : LA Criptomoneda y LA Bacna. De este mes de Abril saldrá como un Clásico o como un mero coitos interruptus al que posiblemente se repondrá y volverá a ser una golosina /desde mucho más abajo y como proyecto, dificilmente como la princesa que es hoy/ por los fundamentos que transmite, pero que sería una auténtica pena . 

Yo hoy cargo ETH y mañana si sigue el stand by, DASH ...y todo ello con un dedo en el gatillo y pegado a la pantalla. Si pasado todo sigue igual, como mínimo hago 3 partes metiendo a BTC en el ajo. /Que un exchange bendiga Dash puede ser un buen espoletazo , pero una paz en Bitcoin o un manguerazo mafioso en ETH podrían ser un cohete...y de esa, esos 2 se escapan del pelotón QUE ES LO QUE SE ESTÁ JUGANDO DASH/.

GO DASH !!! ÁNDALE, CARAJO !!! 


/edit para retocar texto, que no tengo un teclado sino una venganza, disculpen.


----------



## juli (28 Mar 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Yo creo que seguirá bajando.
> 
> Ahora todo el mercado está alterado por el tema del fork de btc, no creo que haya muchos movimientos que no estén relacionados directamente con ese lio.
> 
> ...



Necesitan airear un par de apoyos corporativos de los que a estas alturas seguro que disponen para más de un proyecto .Ryan Taylor hablaba de ello en una entrevista remitiéndose a la discreción debida en unos casos donde las firmas interesadas no quieren sacar su nombre a relucir hasta tener todo cerrado. Pues bien, ahora mismo, se equivocan y habría que ser cegato para no verlo.

La ola actual de Dash no es la ola de las criptos, sino la de un podium casual probablemente irrepetible. Y si alguna corporación emblemática ha sabido ver el proyecto solido que había detrás , debería ver ahora esa ineludible posición de mercado o posiblemente la pierdan ambos, cuestión estúpida de todo punto.

Un par de ruedas de prensa en una semana presentando proyectos a unos meses vista con una distribuidora de cash poderosa y una plataforma de distribución comercial , por ejemplo, serían un espaldarazo espléndido y aire para esta primavera que se anuncia crucial para Dash.

Tras poner sobre la mesa una ampliación de personal técnico necesaria /perfecto, pero que tasando en ciento y pico mil $ mensuales sonaba a proyecto demasiado doméstico/ y estand en equipo perfectamente definido, el objetivo durante 24 horas al día debería ser conseguir que algún apoyo corporativo de relumbrón con el que sin duda cuentan , se moje y presente a los medios su hoja de ruta con Dash.

Con ésto, el golpe de efecto y la oficialidad del convidado de rondón en la fiesta de la Jet sería practicamente un hecho. Y como cualquier corporación global será perfectamente consciente de ello, no es en absoluto descartable. 

Un dump de Dash a los infiernos en clave "tipical altcoins" y vuelta a ese contexto sería, por parte de ambos ,una asunción de un catetismo premium y un despilfarro absolutamente incomprensible.

2 ruedas de prensa en 10 días, una, esta semana. Ineludibles en mi opinión. Eso es promoción global a la enésima potencia, no ponerle una pegata en el calzón a un luchador brasileño que más allá del folclore encajaría sólo como difusión de imagen de marca : Dash debe hacer ruido AHORA desde el balcón en el que está. Es de primero de marketing.


----------



## Claudius (28 Mar 2017)

juli dijo:


> Necesitan airear un par de apoyos corporativos de los que a estas alturas seguro que disponen para más de un proyecto .Ryan Taylor hablaba de ello en una entrevista remitiéndose a la discreción debida en unos casos donde las firmas interesadas no quieren sacar su nombre a relucir hasta tener todo cerrado. Pues bien, ahora mismo, se equivocan y habría que ser cegato para no verlo.



Juli, le pides correr, a un proyecto que está evolucionando de comunidad a funcionamiento de nivel corporativo yanki recuerda que la hoja de ruta está supeditado a la auto-financiación. Aquí no va a entrar un c. venture a enchufar capital. 
El venture es la cotización, que da 500mil$ +- al mes para propuestas actualmente.

Casi nadie en Diciembre si le preguntas hubiera visto a Dash a 100$.
Y no se te olvide que el 'staff' marcará su timing, queréis ver a 1000 pavos a chasquido de dedos (pelotazo hispano) y a Bitcoin volver a su trono le ha costado más de 3 años.



juli dijo:


> Tras poner sobre la mesa una ampliación de personal técnico necesaria /perfecto, pero que tasando en ciento y pico mil $ mensuales sonaba a proyecto demasiado doméstico/ y estand en equipo perfectamente definido, el objetivo durante 24 horas al día debería ser conseguir que algún apoyo corporativo de relumbrón con el que sin duda cuentan , se moje y presente a los medios su hoja de ruta con Dash.
> 
> Con ésto, el golpe de efecto y la oficialidad del convidado de rondón en la fiesta de la Jet sería practicamente un hecho. Y como cualquier corporación global será perfectamente consciente de ello, no es en absoluto descartable.
> 
> ...



Además ten en cuenta que siguen funcionando como StartUp y sus fases..
y tienen que fichar personal cualificado en áreas que no tienen (rrhh, marketing etc.) que es otra fase de crecimiento.

Una buena señal es que le salgan clones como pivx, que es un modus-operandi típico de copiar y pegar 'mejorados' proyectos en startup.
Lo que hay que vigilar ee lo que el compañero apunta creación de carteras y flujo de FIAT mayormente USD que sea constante en % o aumente.
Ya que indica la capacidad de crecimiento interactuando con el mundo real.

La paciencia es amarga, pero su fruto dulce. (proverbio chino) :rolleye:


----------



## Divad (28 Mar 2017)

Una regla básica en cualquier juego es no meter dinero donde su mejor estrategia es hacer publicidad ::

Saben que todo es humo y el pelotazo del médico Dash ya pasó.



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (28 Mar 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Una regla básica en cualquier juego es no meter dinero donde su mejor estrategia es hacer publicidad ::
> 
> Saben que todo es humo y el pelotazo del médico Dash ya pasó.
> 
> ...



Me recuerdan estas letras a cientos de personas que decían los mismo con BTC a 200$ no hace tanto.

Lo bonito de todo esto, es que se puede predecir casi de todo, y probablemente, solo acierten el 1% de las predicciones a cerca de BTC, Dash o el resto de tropel.

Yo no juzgo proyectos de los que no tengo un conocimiento apropiado, ya que tras cada moneda, hay gente trabajando activamente...en unos proyectos hay más potencial, y en otros menos.

Lo que es bastante evidente, es que incluso teniendo un buen proyecto, si no tienes financiación, la cosa se ralentiza o muere.

BTC ha sido el primero, ahora es bonito verlo a más de 1000$, pero solo los que han aguantado chaparrones teniéndolos desde abajo, saben de verdad lo que es sufrir e ignorar a "iluminados"...y han aguantado por que creen en el proyecto, y sobre todo por que lo conocen.

Yo he rascado algo la superficie de Dash, y le veo un potencial acorde con los riesgos que estoy dispuesto a correr, pero admito, que puede pasar cualquier cosa, tanto que en 2 años valga 1000$ como que valga 1$ o nada.

A mi nadie me ha de convencer, solo me han de aportar datos, y yo los procesaré, al igual que trato de aportarlos aquí a la gente.

Por poner un ejemplo, llevo siguiendo ETH meses, y para mi, no es el perfil de empresa/riesgo que busco, lo que no impide que pueda valer mucho más de lo que vale ahora, pues ya tampoco me atraía estando a 10$, ni a 1$.

Me hubiera atraído tener ETH a 1$ y venderlo a 40$...eso no lo dudo, pero no hubiera llegado hasta ese precio aguantando, pues como el proyecto no me llama, posiblemente hubiera vendido a 2$

Dash me atrae más, pero quizá mañana cambie de opinión, así que lo único que puedo hacer es seguir los acontecimientos de cerca, y dejar el precio un poco de lado...algo muy complicado evidentemente.

Un saludo.


----------



## Kondarra (28 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo no juzgo proyectos de los que no tengo un conocimiento apropiado,




Qué mal español eres entonces


----------



## juli (28 Mar 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Juli, le pides correr, a un proyecto que está evolucionando de comunidad a funcionamiento de nivel corporativo yanki recuerda que la hoja de ruta está supeditado a la auto-financiación. Aquí no va a entrar un c. venture a enchufar capital.
> El venture es la cotización, que da 500mil$ +- al mes para propuestas actualmente.
> 
> *Correr ? Yo echo de menos agilidad . De hecho, remito un golpe de mano efectivo a un par de gestos meramente estéticos. A mí el planteaiento de Dash me ganó desde el minuto 1 , abrir el core...y a funcionar ! ( la usabilidad , el demoledor poder de las cosas simples y el encaje de bolillos de plantear un producto sofisticado con esa sencillez). A lo largo de todoel post hago hincapié en no alterar los timings de fondo, que es siempre un error de libro y de novicio. Mucho menos aún se me ocurre proponer entrada de capital externo . Y sin embargo, por supuesto que valoro la cotización , de hecho, la gestión de reursos en base a la entrada de capital me parece un acierto rotundo de Dash. Los que no sé si valoran esa entrada de capital VOLUNTARIA en la medida adecuada serán los que la pongan en riesgo subestimando la facilidad de quien la favorece en cabiar su elección.
> ...




+ 10 caracteres.

edit : he intentado corregir algo el post pero mi teclado está para el arrastre , lo siento.


----------



## barborico (28 Mar 2017)

Hoy parece ser el día de las shitcoins zombis.

¿Pero quien coño compra esas basuras muertas?

Alucino.


----------



## Divad (28 Mar 2017)

Los "listos" saben como entretener y confundir al rebaño...

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tixel (28 Mar 2017)

Pues al final DASH hizo suelo, como era una de las posibilidades, pero mo me tiene pinta de que vaya a maximos otra vez, pero creo que puede ir a 0.1


----------



## Alxemi (28 Mar 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Pues al final DASH hizo suelo, como era una de las posibilidades, pero mo me tiene pinta de que vaya a maximos otra vez, pero creo que puede ir a 0.1



Es pronto para saber eso todavía, estas bajadas son en forma de ondas, recupera un poco y sigue bajando, mirate el gráfico all time de BTC porque lo mas probable es que haga algo parecido,

Lo de bitcoinplus es absolutamente increible y desafía toda lógica, este mercado es de locos

pumps de hoy: bytecoin y noblecoin 500% ¿que coño pasa? ¿ayer todas las bitcoinalgo y hoy todas las mierdacoin? parece una broma,

En fin, yo he seguido aumentado algo posiciones en NAV, desde ETC (10%) y XVC (15%) incluso desde BTC (0,25%). En el slack están muy confiados (demasiado diría yo) con su hoja de ruta. Mañana se estrena la nueva web a las 10:00 hora europea y esperan pump, a ver si tienen razón- Desde luego la subida del último mes es la más solida en trayectoria y volumen que ha hecho hasta ahora. Tampoco es mal momento para un buen pump, los beneficios de bitcoinplus buscan donde meterse,

La verdad es que la coin está chula y el equipo de desarrollo parece bastante competente, a ver si se marca un dash y me retiro ya de todo esto y me voy a las bahamas.

tastas sigues en el barco de NAV?


----------



## paketazo (28 Mar 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Pues al final DASH hizo suelo, como era una de las posibilidades, pero mo me tiene pinta de que vaya a maximos otra vez, pero creo que puede ir a 0.1



He estado mirando un poco el chart, y la verdad no está bonito, pero tampoco feo del todo.

Los que están dentro para especular a corto plazo, tienen un soporte interesante en la zona de 0.07BTC que viene a ser la Media Móvil de 30 sesiones y funciona con algunas criptos bastante bien. Perdido ese punto a corto plazo, la zona de 0.055BTC o media de 40 sesiones debería funcionar, ya que si se pierde ese punto hay algo que no va bien a nivel de fundamentales o que el BTC ha subido a la luna.

Por arriba como dice el compañero la zona de 0.1BTC es resistencia clara a la vez que un muro psicológico.

Las billeteras hoy en Dash:

*225897*

Los nodos maestros:

*4265*

Mientras estos números se incrementen o mantengan, la cosa para mi pinta bien.

En el caso de los nodos maestros, no espero que suban ya mucho más a largo plazo, más bien pienso que se irán aproximando a los 3500, que sigue siendo una gran cifra.

Las billeteras es ahora mismo lo que más podría interesar, ya que nos sirve para ver la distribución teórica real.

A todo esto, hay que seguir felicitando a los tenedores de ETH, pues está fuerte como un roble en esa zona de 50$.

Hay quienes dicen que podría estarse distribuyendo por esas cotas, pero no lo veo yo tan claro, la única manera de confirmarlo sería ver muros de compra en aumento de manera sostenida, y realmente los muros de compra han bajado algo, y no subido.

Un saludo y buenas noches a todos


----------



## Kondarra (28 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> He estado mirando un poco el chart, y la verdad no está bonito, pero tampoco feo del todo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Muy interesante lo que comentas de las medias móviles de 30 y 40 sesiones y los soportes. ¿Serías tan amable de desarrollar ese tema un poco más por favor?


----------



## tixel (28 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> He estado mirando un poco el chart, y la verdad no está bonito, pero tampoco feo del todo.
> 
> Los que están dentro para especular a corto plazo, tienen un soporte interesante en la zona de 0.07BTC que viene a ser la Media Móvil de 30 sesiones y funciona con algunas criptos bastante bien. Perdido ese punto a corto plazo, la zona de 0.055BTC o media de 40 sesiones debería funcionar, ya que si se pierde ese punto hay algo que no va bien a nivel de fundamentales o que el BTC ha subido a la luna.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que DASH esta aguantando el tipo con dos OO, y estoy esperando a ver si engancha la linea de tendencia que empezo en febrero, unas 2-3 semanas antes de que empezara a subir a lo bestia y que ahora pasa casi por el 0,1. Creo que si la coge va a seguir para arriba y posiblemente reviente maximos aunque despues del 12x que se marco desde primeros de año no se si quedara mucha chicha y si llega alli y no logra pillarla se va a 0,06.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (29 Mar 2017)

Con el BitcoinPlus lo que pasa es muy sencillo: Tiene una masa monetaria máxima de sólo 1 millón de monedas. Y su web, la estuve mirando ayer, huye de lo típico, de las webs supermodernas con mucho diseño, y mas bien ofrece una pinta "debianita", espartana, pero con información. Tal vez esas dos cosas influyan.

EDITO: Como no se vaya a la mierda rápido y se quede horizontal un tiempecito podría meter un subidón antológico.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (29 Mar 2017)

Nuevo máximo de Eth.


----------



## Alxemi (29 Mar 2017)

NAV está cumpliendo las expectativas de pumpeo, a ver si logra mantener valor. Por ahora están entrando manos pequeñas. Debería seguir así al menos hasta la semana que viene, ya estrenado el cliente nuevo.

La nueva web pinta bien y el roadmap aún mejor; planean implementar smart contracts, lo que sería de facto un ethereum anónimo. 

No se si será posible o si lo conseguirán pero es buena idea no perderlo de vista. Desconozco si las otras anónimas con mas marketcap, (monero, dash y zcash) tienen eso en su roadmap-.

Yo mantendré posiciones sin temblar hasta donde nos lleve. Siendo PoS es mas agradable de mantener, hace ilusión ver como llegan las moneditas nuevas jeje


----------



## Superoeo (29 Mar 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> NAV está cumpliendo las expectativas de pumpeo, a ver si logra mantener valor. Por ahora están entrando manos pequeñas. Debería seguir así al menos hasta la semana que viene, ya estrenado el cliente nuevo.
> 
> La nueva web pinta bien y el roadmap aún mejor; planean implementar smart contracts, lo que sería de facto un ethereum anónimo.
> 
> ...



Ayer compré algunas NAVs, y hoy ya ha subido un 20%, asi que de momento va bien la cosa, a ver si se mantiene o pumpea como toca! 
Me estoy planteando comprar algunas más....


----------



## Alxemi (29 Mar 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Ayer compré algunas NAVs, y hoy ya ha subido un 20%, asi que de momento va bien la cosa, a ver si se mantiene o pumpea como toca!
> Me estoy planteando comprar algunas más....



Cuidadín que en cualquier momento pincha! Espero que no, y no tiene pinta, pero posible es... hoy está entrando mucho verde en las alts, son los beneficios del pelotazo de bitcoin plus que se están diversificando... cuando se acabe ese input veremos quien tiene musculo y quien no.

suerte!


----------



## racional (29 Mar 2017)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Con el BitcoinPlus lo que pasa es muy sencillo: Tiene una masa monetaria máxima de sólo 1 millón de monedas. Y su web, la estuve mirando ayer, huye de lo típico, de las webs supermodernas con mucho diseño, y mas bien ofrece una pinta "debianita", espartana, pero con información. Tal vez esas dos cosas influyan.
> 
> EDITO: Como no se vaya a la mierda rápido y se quede horizontal un tiempecito podría meter un subidón antológico.



Y tambien tiene una capitalizacion muy pequeña, cualquiera que meta una cantidad importante de dinero lo mueve.


----------



## tastas (29 Mar 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> tastas sigues en el barco de NAV?



No he dicho haberme hecho con NAV nunca. Hasta hoy no sabía que era una moneda PoS anónima con intención de ponerle smart contracts y sólo sabía su nombre de oídas.
Tengo alts desde hace un mes y he tirado por las de más volumen. Tampoco sé de análisis técnico y voy dando palos de ciego intentando ver a medio y largo plazo.
Una vez aclarado esto, me tomo tu cita como una señal y voy a polo a ver si me quedan chapas XD


taptap


----------



## rujtt (29 Mar 2017)

Ya hay un hilo de ETH en el principal ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡hilo de DASH ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Divad (29 Mar 2017)

rujtt dijo:


> Ya hay un hilo de ETH en el principal ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡hilo de DASH ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



La película del médico Dash ya terminó 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (29 Mar 2017)

rujtt dijo:


> Ya hay un hilo de ETH en el principal ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡hilo de DASH ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Dash es el badoo de las criptos "potentes", ahora mismo,si quiere mantenerse deberia en no mucho tiempo dar un golpe.. :XX::XX:


----------



## paketazo (29 Mar 2017)

No llevo ni una, pero me da en la nariz que LTC va a pegar un pump en breve.

Miradla de reojo, es de las pocas que falta por saltar.

Un saludo.


----------



## Alxemi (29 Mar 2017)

tastas dijo:


> No he dicho haberme hecho con NAV nunca. Hasta hoy no sabía que era una moneda PoS anónima con intención de ponerle smart contracts y sólo sabía su nombre de oídas.
> Tengo alts desde hace un mes y he tirado por las de más volumen. Tampoco sé de análisis técnico y voy dando palos de ciego intentando ver a medio y largo plazo.
> Una vez aclarado esto, me tomo tu cita como una señal y voy a polo a ver si me quedan chapas XD
> 
> ...



Ops pues era otro forero que compró conmigo en verano,,

Ojo con seguirme, yo comparto lo que hago pero no doy consejos... que los carga el diablo...


----------



## Lord Vader (29 Mar 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Ops pues era otro forero que compró conmigo en verano,,
> 
> Ojo con seguirme, yo comparto lo que hago pero no doy consejos... que los carga el diablo...




Yo compré a raiz de un comentario tuyo, en verano.
Pero coincidió que a los pocos días hizo un x4 y me temblaron las piernas.:XX:
Así que las vendí.
Yo soy un hinbersoh de andar por casa, en esas fechas no aguantaba la presión
Ya voy "cogiendo mas tablas" en esto.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (29 Mar 2017)

Yo acabo de gastarme 10 miseros dolares en Ripple, por si acaso.Intuición.

Paketazo, al ritmo que vamos van a hacer pump a todas un dia tras a otro, hoy toca pascal, mañana zcash, al otro gamecredits, esto es una locura.


----------



## Alxemi (29 Mar 2017)

lord vader dijo:


> Yo compré a raiz de un comentario tuyo, en verano.
> Pero coincidió que a los pocos días hizo un x4 y me temblaron las piernas.:XX:
> Así que las vendí.
> Yo soy un hinbersoh de andar por casa, en esas fechas no aguantaba la presión
> Ya voy "cogiendo mas tablas" en esto.



En mi opinión solo hay dos estrategias interesantes en este mercado:

1.-El intrahora\intradia, sacas el 4x y te piras, y te quedas contento con tu x4, o lo que sea. Tu objetivo estaba claro y una vez obtenido la operación ha sido un éxito, pase lo que pase con la operación después.-

2.-El HODL a muerte pase lo que pase al menos un año, para luego reevaluar.


Para ambas hay que tener estómago, pero jugar al medio plazo es un ticket para el infarto... al menos para mi, yo con esas dos estrategias voy bien. Si hago cambios a medias son mínimos... a no ser que vea algo clarísimo, algún corto para volver a entrar, cosas así.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (29 Mar 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> En mi opinión solo hay dos estrategias interesantes en este mercado:
> 
> 1.-El intrahora\intradia, sacas el 4x y te piras, y te quedas contento con tu x4, o lo que sea. Tu objetivo estaba claro y una vez obtenido la operación ha sido un éxito, pase lo que pase con la operación después.-
> 
> ...



Sobretodo para el punto 2, cuando se es novato has de ser muy frió para no cagarla, las primeras hostias son las más duras y a veces se pierde mucho, pero a veces puede la ansiedad y la "emoción".
Dice: lo voy a dejar un año, en unos meses ves como crece y crece y empiezan las dudas..


----------



## Alxemi (29 Mar 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Sobretodo para el punto 2, cuando se es novato has de ser muy frió para no cagarla, las primeras hostias son las más duras y a veces se pierde mucho, pero a veces puede la ansiedad y la "emoción".
> Dice: lo voy a dejar un año, en unos meses ves como crece y crece y empiezan las dudas..



Coño hiciste un 4X, eso no está nada mal.

Para mi lo mas peligroso es vender cuando has hecho un %2 o un %4

Es mas yo cuando compro para largo asumo que voy a estar en rojo una buena temporada, y pasa casi siempre.


----------



## tixel (29 Mar 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> En mi opinión solo hay dos estrategias interesantes en este mercado:
> 
> 1.-El intrahora\intradia, sacas el 4x y te piras, y te quedas contento con tu x4, o lo que sea. Tu objetivo estaba claro y una vez obtenido la operación ha sido un éxito, pase lo que pase con la operación después.-
> 
> ...



Pues yo intento no seguir ninguna de las dos. El intradia tiene su punto pero estas todo el día delante de una pantalla y el hold que es el que practicaba pienso que se puede mejorar mucho.
Lo que intento hacer es dibujar las lineas de tendencia y cuanto mas tiempo tenga la tendencia mejor y si veo que hay alguna pegando en la linea de tendencia como soporte entro y si esta por debajo, espero que empece a subir y cuando veo que rompe la linea de tendencia descendente corta entro. Si esta muy arriba de la linea de tendencia paso. Me baso en que todo tiende a la media. Por ejemplo ahora DASH esta haciendo soporte en una linea de tenencia que empezo el dia 10 y por ahora la va siguiendo, la idea es entrar y si rompe la linea a la baja por un tanto % vendes y si no sigues cabalgando alli. Pero, aun estoy aprendiendo.


----------



## Kondarra (29 Mar 2017)

Una duda. Parece evidente que cuando se produzca el hard fork en btc su cotización bajará un pico. Ante este panorama cómo creéis que reaccionará eth, subiendo o bajando. En estos meses hemos visto de todo: bajar las dos acompasadas y subir eth en bajada de btc. 
¿Habéis pensado en qué estrategia seguirías? ¿Apalancamiento largo? ¿Corto? ¿Nada?


----------



## juli (29 Mar 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> En mi opinión solo hay dos estrategias interesantes en este mercado:
> 
> 1.-El intrahora\intradia, sacas el 4x y te piras, y te quedas contento con tu x4, o lo que sea. Tu objetivo estaba claro y una vez obtenido la operación ha sido un éxito, pase lo que pase con la operación después.-



Y cómo te manejas con tanta wallet ? /o lo haces de otro modo ?/


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (29 Mar 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Una duda. Parece evidente que cuando se produzca el hard fork en btc su cotización bajará un pico. Ante este panorama cómo creéis que reaccionará eth, subiendo o bajando. En estos meses hemos visto de todo: bajar las dos acompasadas y subir eth en bajada de btc.
> ¿Habéis pensado en qué estrategia seguirías? ¿Apalancamiento largo? ¿Corto? ¿Nada?



Medio( quizas largo,7-8 meses vista) plazo BTC, medio(10 meses vista) plazo ETH y largo plazo(18 meses) XRP, suena contradictorio, pero viendo como estan las cosas, por ahora mantengo esa estrateg.

---------- Post added 29-mar-2017 at 21:48 ----------




Alxemi dijo:


> Coño hiciste un 4X, eso no está nada mal.
> 
> Para mi lo mas peligroso es vender cuando has hecho un %2 o un %4
> 
> Es mas yo cuando compro para largo asumo que voy a estar en rojo una buena temporada, y pasa casi siempre.



Si algo miro y de forma al extremo es el volumen, estando en el trabajo puedo mirarlo a lo largo de la mañana 50 veces perfectamente( en el movil), si se pasa de esos parametros hay veces que llego antes al sitio y enciendo el portatil,imaginate:XX:

Unos miran los nodos o los wallets o todo junto, pues en este caso..

Tu idea es muy buena y debido que también eres muy experimentado y te da esa seguridad, ayuda y mucho.

Si inviertes no esperes conseguir el oro en el primer rio en el que filtres, hasta el Nilo se seco..busca un oasis cerca de la nube más baja.


----------



## Morsa (29 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> No llevo ni una, pero me da en la nariz que LTC va a pegar un pump en breve.
> 
> Miradla de reojo, es de las pocas que falta por saltar.
> 
> Un saludo.



Es probable que le toque, pero en un elevado porcentaje de las ventas de las últimas horas se ven demasiadas ventas de 2,53 de manera sostenida.Es harto improbable que el mismo lote se repita tanto a menos que alguen/alguienes esten en distribución aprovechando la locura de estos días.

PD- Yo llevo algo, pero nada importante


----------



## Alxemi (29 Mar 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Pues yo intento no seguir ninguna de las dos. El intradia tiene su punto pero estas todo el día delante de una pantalla y el hold que es el que practicaba pienso que se puede mejorar mucho.
> Lo que intento hacer es dibujar las lineas de tendencia y cuanto mas tiempo tenga la tendencia mejor y si veo que hay alguna pegando en la linea de tendencia como soporte entro y si esta por debajo, espero que empece a subir y cuando veo que rompe la linea de tendencia descendente corta entro. Si esta muy arriba de la linea de tendencia paso. Me baso en que todo tiende a la media. Por ejemplo ahora DASH esta haciendo soporte en una linea de tenencia que empezo el dia 10 y por ahora la va siguiendo, la idea es entrar y si rompe la linea a la baja por un tanto % vendes y si no sigues cabalgando alli. Pero, aun estoy aprendiendo.



Esa estrategia la he seguido yo y te vale para leer el mercado mas o menos pero al final a mi me resultaba demasiado estresante, y tenía la sensación de que cuantas mas operaciones hacía mas pasta palmaba. No digo que sea equivocada ni mucho menos, depende de los números de cada cual, pero a mi no me valía.

---------- Post added 29-mar-2017 at 22:15 ----------




juli dijo:


> Y cómo te manejas con tanta wallet ? /o lo haces de otro modo ?/



Todo lo que tengo en hold lo tengo fuera de exchanges en frio. Es un poco rollo pero es la única manera segura de mantener... además la pereza de rescatar los fondos ayuda con la estrategía. Rara vez la rompo, por ejemplo ahora he sacado algo de ETC para aumentar mis NAV.

Antes tenía algo de btc en polo para hacer operaciones rapidas de pillar pumps y hacerlos crecer--- pero ahora ya no, los tengo en vcash


----------



## juli (29 Mar 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Todo lo que tengo en hold lo tengo fuera de exchanges en frio. Es un poco rollo pero es la única manera segura de mantener... además la pereza de rescatar los fondos ayuda con la estrategía. Rara vez la rompo, por ejemplo ahora he sacado algo de ETC para aumentar mis NAV.
> 
> Antes tenía algo de btc en polo para hacer operaciones rapidas de pillar pumps y hacerlos crecer--- pero ahora ya no, los tengo en vcash



Qué métodos para tenelas en frío ? / Y tenerlas en la cartera del cliente , es seguro ? /

Gracias.


----------



## Alxemi (29 Mar 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Una duda. Parece evidente que cuando se produzca el hard fork en btc su cotización bajará un pico. Ante este panorama cómo creéis que reaccionará eth, subiendo o bajando. En estos meses hemos visto de todo: bajar las dos acompasadas y subir eth en bajada de btc.
> ¿Habéis pensado en qué estrategia seguirías? ¿Apalancamiento largo? ¿Corto? ¿Nada?



Si BTC forkea y ambas cadenas permanecen vivas mi plan es mantener las dos. No comprar ni vender ninguna de ellas. Habrá dumpeos masivos de BTCU con seguridad pero nunca se sabe lo que puede pasar mañana. Puede pasar como con ETC, dumpeo por parte de los tenedores de ETH y luego rebote y pump brutal. Será un experimento de alto riesgo y en mi opinión lo mas conservador es no tocar los fondos. Si me veo con huevos a lo mejor juego con un %, pero siempre dejaré otra parte sin tocar just in case...

Lo que si tengo claro es que la cotización de ETH actual está altamente influenciada por haberse convertido en un valor refugio frente al miedo al fork de BTC. Si el fork se resuelve positivamente, ETH en mi opinión corregirá con fuerza pues la pasta volverá a BTC. Si el fork acaba mal, ETH probablemente se vuelva mas fuerte y la BTC dominance (de solo btc, no btc+btcu) seguirá bajando. ¿Fork resuelto positivamente? Pues BTCU desapareciendo o quedándose en algo marginal y mineros volviendo al redil de BTC por sus pocos beneficios en minar BTCU. ¿Fork resuelto negativamente? BTCU vivita y coleando y quitando valor a la cadena de BTC, como ocurre con ETC hoy en día. Creo que este escenario sería mortal para BTC porque su imagen de marca quedaría muy tocada por la confusión que crearía en el usuario final y eso afectaría a la adopción, que a fin de cuentas es la madre del cordero. 

Algo que tal vez haga es poner una caña en caso de que ETH tenga un flashcrash... pero aún no lo he decidido ni sabría donde ponerla.

---------- Post added 29-mar-2017 at 22:33 ----------




juli dijo:


> Qué métodos para tenelas en frío ? / Y tenerlas en la cartera del cliente , es seguro ? /
> 
> Gracias.



Lo mismo que te conté para ETC pero para otras coins... te hace falta encontrar un generador de pares, clave pública y privada, y mandas las coins a la clave publica mientras guardas la privada de la mejor manera que puedas.

Para que sea en frio, genera el par de claves en un ordenador offline.

Con la mayoría de los clientes puedes hacerlo aunque es menos intuitivo que con página como bitadress o la que te pasé de ETC, instalas el cliente, generas alguna clave para recibir fondos y luego te vas a la consola, miras los comandos y habrá alguno tipo dumpprivkey, ese comando te da la clave privada que luego puedes importar donde quieras para recuperar los fondos.

Lo mas importante de todo esto es hacer mil pruebas antes de guardar los fondos para asegurarte de que tienes el sistema controlado. Y luego hacer pruebas en vivo con una cantidad ínfima de fondos. Repetir el proceso completo, generar, guardar, recuperar los fondos en otro sitio, usarlos, etc. Porque el riesgo de cagarla y perderlo todo es alto.

Instalar un cliente y dejar ahí los fondos es algo que personalmente no me gusta. No me siento en control de los mismos y pueden salir muchas cosas mal. Hoy en día los clientes cifran las carteras, pero aún así... solo lo estoy haciendo con NAV por el tema del staking, y porque permite usar una cartera cifrada para hacer staking sin descifrarla (con el nuevo cliente 4.0 que me pasó una beta el desarrollador)

---------- Post added 29-mar-2017 at 22:52 ----------

Gracias a muyuu en el hilo del BTC me he enterado de este bot para polo:

[GUNBOT] Automatic Poloniex Profit Generator

ya conocía alguno mas manual, pero este tiene mejor pinta, lo digo por si algún valiente se ve con ganas...


----------



## Kondarra (30 Mar 2017)

Voy a tener un pc offline. ¿Qué wallet uso para cold storage de eth y xpr?


----------



## Alxemi (30 Mar 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Voy a tener un pc offline. ¿Qué wallet uso para cold storage de eth y xpr?



Para eth tienes MyEtherWallet: Open-Source & Client-Side Ether Wallet para la otra ni idea.

Recuerda probarlo bien todo primero.

---------- Post added 30-mar-2017 at 09:58 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> No llevo ni una, pero me da en la nariz que LTC va a pegar un pump en breve.
> 
> Miradla de reojo, es de las pocas que falta por saltar.
> 
> Un saludo.



Bien visto!


----------



## Kondarra (30 Mar 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Para eth tienes MyEtherWallet: Open-Source & Client-Side Ether Wallet para la otra ni idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Pero ¿qué tipo de cartera generas? Yo esto lo he usado para crear una paper wallet pero no sé qué otras opciones hay.


----------



## Alxemi (30 Mar 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Pero ¿qué tipo de cartera generas? Yo esto lo he usado para crear una paper wallet pero no sé qué otras opciones hay.



No he usado la página en profundidad, no te puedo detallar sus servicios, pero para generar pares de claves offline (que es lo que se usa para un cold storage, sea paper wallet o de otro tipo) vale.


----------



## Morsa (30 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> No llevo ni una, pero me da en la nariz que LTC va a pegar un pump en breve.
> 
> Miradla de reojo, es de las pocas que falta por saltar.
> 
> Un saludo.



Que ojo tienes Paketazo


----------



## juli (30 Mar 2017)

Qué tiene Litecoin que ver con China ?

El manguerazo huele a toma de posiciones en toda regla.

---------- Post added 30-mar-2017 at 10:56 ----------




Morsa dijo:


> Que ojo tienes Paketazo



Nariz, nariz...

Que Santa Lucía bendiga sus mocos.


----------



## Alxemi (30 Mar 2017)

SEC Clears Coinbase to Trade Ether, Litecoin | Investopedia


----------



## paketazo (30 Mar 2017)

Morsa dijo:


> Que ojo tienes Paketazo



Ayer finalmente metí 3 BTC a última hora al romper resistencia y le he sacado 0.8

Solo en plan especulativo, pero pensando fríamente, quizá haya tomate que cortar a medio plazo.

Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## Alxemi (30 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Ayer finalmente metí 3 BTC a última hora al romper resistencia y le he sacado 0.8
> 
> Solo en plan especulativo, pero pensando fríamente, quizá haya tomate que cortar a medio plazo.
> 
> Un saludo y suerte.



Pero ese es otro tren diferente. Muy bien ganados esos 0.8,

NAV flojea pero mantiene la dignidad, si pierde resistencias en 9k creo que cargaré mas.


----------



## paketazo (30 Mar 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Pero ese es otro tren diferente. Muy bien ganados esos 0.8,
> 
> NAV flojea pero mantiene la dignidad, si pierde resistencias en 9k creo que cargaré mas.





No digo que NAV no pueda irse al cielo, tenía unas cuantas en stacking y las vendí a 8K, no veo que haya apenas distribución en la coin, y cuando 100 personas manejan el 90% de algo, no me gusta.

Sea como sea, la moneda va muy bien, rápida, billetero intuitivo, developers, mucha comunicación...solo falta que se distribuya y use.

suerte


----------



## Alxemi (30 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> No digo que NAV no pueda irse al cielo, tenía unas cuantas en stacking y las vendí a 8K, no veo que haya apenas distribución en la coin, y cuando 100 personas manejan el 90% de algo, no me gusta.
> 
> Sea como sea, la moneda va muy bien, rápida, billetero intuitivo, developers, mucha comunicación...solo falta que se distribuya y use.
> 
> suerte



El problema es que es dificil tener una visión real de la distribucion con la concentración actual de coins en poloniex.. ¿cuales de esas direcciones son poloniex? ¿cuanta gente tiene fondos en esas direcciones?

No se si se irá al cielo, pero creo que tendrá su momento, siempre que el desarrollo siga y sea de calidad, como parece. Aunque puede faltar un año o mas.


----------



## Kondarra (30 Mar 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> No he usado la página en profundidad, no te puedo detallar sus servicios, pero para generar pares de claves offline (que es lo que se usa para un cold storage, sea paper wallet o de otro tipo) vale.





¿Y algo tipo Electrum?


----------



## Alxemi (30 Mar 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> ¿Y algo tipo Electrum?



ni idea,


++++++


----------



## juli (30 Mar 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> ¿Y algo tipo Electrum?



Yo también estuve buscando, y nada.

Si te lo curras un poco, sólo es cambiar la sucesión de palabras de Electrum por la clave privada, aunque es recomendable el archivo JSON.

Es más complicada de escribir, si es éso lo que te disgusta...pero es parecido.

Con un pen y una impresora de 50 pavos del mediamarket, listo para hacerlo en frío. Al principio requiere un poco más de orden, pero también vas pillando agilidad.

Con esas 2 cosas, no es mal sistema .


----------



## paketazo (30 Mar 2017)

Alguno de vosotros que controle de acumulación distribución de volúmenes.

Ya lo dije la semana pasada, pero que os parece el chart de REP (Ardor)?, de estas llevo una cagada (0.5BCT), pero me sigue escamando algo...

No hay mucha info de la moneda, y los foros no son gran cosa, parece que va de algo de reputación del estilo las estrellitas de EBay para buenos vendedores, o los like de Facebook, pero basado en todo lo cotidiano, incluidos los negocios. También se usaría para predecir acontecimientos y así valorar de un modo mejor o peor según se acierte o se falle en la predicción lanzada.

Token Holders: 5442 addresses ...no son muchos, pero para lo que se habla de ella, ya es más que otras que están a base de pump&dump

Si alguno se anima a darme opiniones lo agradezco, un saludo.

Por cierto....las etiquetas del hilo demuestran que pasta no tendremos, pero la gente que nos lee sentido del humor y buenas ideas tienen de sobra :XX:


----------



## Kondarra (30 Mar 2017)

XRP ATH (casi simbólico).


----------



## juli (30 Mar 2017)

Perdonad, qué tiene que ver litecoin con China ?


/Otra entrada de pasta como esa y hunde a Dash en la miseria/.

---------- Post added 30-mar-2017 at 15:38 ----------




Kondarra dijo:


> XRP ATH (casi simbólico).



Simbólico ?

No quieren entrar en el maremagnum post TOP 10 /pelear ahí con capitalizaciones que se pumpean con 4 fajos te puede mandar a quinta división, al menos "al ojo". . /Litecoin ha dicho literalmente que no sale/.

A ver ETC cómo las pasa.


----------



## paketazo (30 Mar 2017)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> El que entró en ETH a 10€ está a punto de hacer un x5
> 
> ¿y DASH? no hay mucha información sobre por qué está teniendo ese rendimiento, antes era por PIVX y ahora por LTE, ¿mañana por qué será?



El rendimiento de Dash ya te lo digo yo:

La eterna técnica de aburrir al gorrión con migas para que el aguilucho se les coma cuando están descuidados.

Meten miedo y tras la espectacular subida, toca una buena bajada, nada nuevo bajo el sol.

Si buscas puntos de entrada fíjate en 0.07 (como el agente secreto británico), y en la "buena" 0.058...perdido ese soporte, "sálvese quién pueda" de los cortoplacistas.

Si buscas vender, pues ya es más jodido, ya casi te diría a mercado, pero debe un pequeño rebote, que podría ponerlo de nuevo en tendencia y entonces todo cambiaría a corto.


----------



## juli (30 Mar 2017)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> El
> 
> ¿y DASH? no hay mucha información sobre por qué está teniendo ese rendimiento, antes era por PIVX y ahora por LTE, ¿mañana por qué será?



perdona, a qué te refieres ?


----------



## juli (30 Mar 2017)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Me refiero a que se ha dicho que DASH se ha visto afectado en su cotización por esas monedas: PIVX y LTE



OK.

Y tienen alguna relación particular para ello?

---------- Post added 30-mar-2017 at 16:13 ----------




Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Me refiero a que se ha dicho que DASH se ha visto afectado en su cotización por esas monedas: PIVX y LTE



OK , gracias.

Y tienen alguna relación particular para ello?


----------



## Superoeo (30 Mar 2017)

He pillado todo el Pump de LTC de lleno, pero solo metí 0,1 BTC por no arriesgar demasiado xD

Ahora no sé si salirme con el pequeñin beneficio o aguantar a ver si decide seguir subiendo...


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (30 Mar 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> XRP ATH (casi simbólico).



Le he puesto una via del 22 para suero a largo plazo, epinefrina y adrenalina para los dumps.


----------



## paketazo (30 Mar 2017)

Bueno, hoy no os podéis quejar, os he marcado entrada en LTC a 0.004 y en REP a 0.009

con esto y un bizcocho...no ganamos ni pa un buen c****o

Buena suerte a todos, un saludo.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (30 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Bueno, hoy no os podéis quejar, os he marcado entrada en LTC a 0.004 y en REP a 0.009
> 
> con esto y un bizcocho...no ganamos ni pa un buen c****o
> 
> Buena suerte a todos, un saludo.



Gracias, buenas noches y que descanses.


----------



## Kondarra (30 Mar 2017)

XRP un +41% desde ayer


----------



## juli (31 Mar 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> XRP un +41% desde ayer



Alguno ha percibido perfectamente el valor de estar "en el candelabro". 

Dash aún no...y está jugando con fuego , aunque sigo esperando algo inminente /y lo digo totalmente convencido/.

El viernes, un buen día para dejar un regalito de fin de semana.


----------



## catoshi (31 Mar 2017)

El volumen de LTC es enorme, a ver como amanece.


----------



## Kondarra (31 Mar 2017)

Xrp +65%!! 
Buen viernes a todos.


----------



## Kondarra (31 Mar 2017)

Ripple ya es la tercera en capitalización y la tercera que más volumen movió en las últimas 24h. Lleva subido un 80% en 24h. Y cuesta poco comprarse un buen pico de XRP. 
No soy ningún experto pero creo que hay que estar pendiente de ella.


----------



## Alxemi (31 Mar 2017)

Caray con ltc, quien lo iba a decir,

NAV seguirá hoy con mas novedades según el roadmap, y se está comportando bien en mercados, mantiene toda la subida y aunque el volumen sigue siendo bajo la tendencia es firme, creo que hoy romperá máximos para después contraerse de nuevo. Y si entra volumen espero pump&dump,

Dash sigue la tendencia esperada yo creo que aún le falta corrección.

Cuando LTC se enfrie re repartirán beneficios en otras alts, a ver si se lleva algo nav.


----------



## Alxemi (31 Mar 2017)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Pues cuando se enfríe Ripple a ver que sucede
> 
> Nunca había visto a una top 10 hacer un 100%



El mercado tiene dinámicas cada vez mas virulentas, está entrando mucha pasta.


----------



## juli (31 Mar 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Caray con ltc, quien lo iba a decir,
> 
> NAV seguirá hoy con mas novedades según el roadmap, y se está comportando bien en mercados, mantiene toda la subida y aunque el volumen sigue siendo bajo la tendencia es firme, creo que hoy romperá máximos para después contraerse de nuevo. Y si entra volumen espero pump&dump,
> 
> ...



El volumen produce equívocos.

Qué refleja EXACTAMENTE el dato de coinmarketcap del "volumen de 24 hs" ?

---------- Post added 31-mar-2017 at 11:06 ----------

Buenos días a todos.

Insisto, porque es urgente :

Qué refleja el volumen de 24 horas ?

1- Balance de los movimientos esas 24 horas ?
2- UNICAMENTE entradas a esa moneda en esas 24 horas ?
3- Ninguna de las 2 / y entonces,cuál ?/.


----------



## Alxemi (31 Mar 2017)

ojo con dogecoin que puede estar preparando uno de sus pumps, hace poco avisaron que van a intentar conectar con la cadena de eth:

DOGETHEREUM: We can do this Dogether! : dogecoin

---------- Post added 31-mar-2017 at 11:20 ----------




juli dijo:


> El volumen produce equívocos.
> 
> Qué refleja EXACTAMENTE el dato de coinmarketcap del "volumen de 24 hs" ?
> 
> ...



Supongo que el valor de las monedas compradas y vendidas en todos los exchanges que la incluyen durante las últimas 24h.

Yo para volumenes miro directamente poloniex que es donde tradeo.


----------



## Kondarra (31 Mar 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> El mercado tiene dinámicas cada vez mas virulentas, está entrando mucha pasta.





Mientras sean virulentas para arriba...


----------



## Alxemi (31 Mar 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Mientras sean virulentas para arriba...



Lo serán... durant eun tiempo 

Revisando volúmenes, me parece acojonante la que se está montando en el mercado ALT. Una de dos, o bien es mera diversificacion del mercado y dinero nuevo, o es una entrada masiva desde el BTC por la desilusion del ETF y el miedo al fork. Como sea la segunda opcion, vamos a tener unos revolcones de alucine cuando haya fork, o se sepa con seguridad que no lo va a haber.

Mientras tanto btc dominance 66,8%, en mínimos.


----------



## Alxemi (31 Mar 2017)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Aquí se puede ver que en las últimas 24H tiene es el 45%....
> 
> 24 Hour Volume Rankings (Currency) | CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations
> 
> ¿Ese 66% de dónde sale? ¿puedes poner el link? Gracias



de tu misma pagina, arriba del todo ::


----------



## juli (31 Mar 2017)

Cómo iría lo de AUGUR ?

Por vueltas que doy a su web, no encuentro wallet ni nada parecido.

Gracias.


----------



## zyro (31 Mar 2017)

juli dijo:


> Cómo iría lo de AUGUR ?
> 
> Por vueltas que doy a su web, no encuentro wallet ni nada parecido.
> 
> Gracias.



Es un token de Ether hasta que lancen su propio wallet. Aunque se puede guardar en algunos sitios como Jaxx


----------



## juli (31 Mar 2017)

zyro dijo:


> Es un token de Ether hasta que lancen su propio wallet. Aunque se puede guardar en algunos sitios como Jaxx



Gracias.

Token de Ether ? Entonces ? Se guarda también en Mist o Etherwallets ?


----------



## zyro (31 Mar 2017)

juli dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Token de Ether ? Entonces ? Se guarda también en Mist o Etherwallets ?



Hace tiempo que no abro el wallet ETH pero debería seguir siendo un token de ETH. Cuando los repartieron, se recibieron en un wallet ETH, igual que Iconomi, y supongo que habrá habido unos cuantos token más, recibidos a través de un wallet ETH.

Después para venderlo, se enviaba desde el wallet ETH a Poloniex, por ejemplo o a Kraken.

Para guardarlo, me imagino que se podrá seguir usando un wallet ETH.


----------



## Madmarxius (31 Mar 2017)

Que os parece el proyecto de Stratis? Ahora mismo está pumpeada como todas, pero creo que en los siguientes meses dará que hablar


----------



## muyuu (31 Mar 2017)

Dash huele a "maricón el último"... Monero sin embargo no tiene mal aspecto.


----------



## paketazo (31 Mar 2017)

muyuu dijo:


> Dash huele a "maricón el último"... Monero sin embargo no tiene mal aspecto.



O se frena en 0.062/0.058 o empezarán a saltar stops y a saber donde para esto.

Buena opción para entrar los que crean en el proyecto, pero que se preparen a sufrir si no frena.


----------



## muyuu (31 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> O se frena en 0.062/0.058 o empezarán a saltar stops y a saber donde para esto.
> 
> Buena opción para entrar los que crean en el proyecto, pero que se preparen a sufrir si no frena.



Si después de ver esto:

[youtube]fVLevzdg0bs[/youtube]

... alguien deja mucha pasta ahí, me quito el sombrero. Se lo ha ganado en caso que no pete como la mascletà.


----------



## paketazo (31 Mar 2017)

muyuu dijo:


> Si después de ver esto:
> 
> [youtube]fVLevzdg0bs[/youtube]
> 
> ... alguien deja mucha pasta ahí, me quito el sombrero. Se lo ha ganado en caso que no pete como la mascletà.



soy de EGB y aprobado "raspao"...que cuentan en el video?


----------



## Morsa (31 Mar 2017)

A ETH le están dando fuerte también, ha perdido los 50$ y lleva un 7% de caída en capitalización en las últimas 24h.

Empiezan los mieditos


----------



## galdubat (31 Mar 2017)

*Como Verifico la cuenta de Coinbase*

Me metí en Coinbase, El caso es que compré unos BTC y unos ETH, ahora quiero comprobar que he ganado. Quiero mandar el dinero de vuelta. Para ello tengo que verificar un CC, mando el ingreso, me aparece en la wallet, pero no me aparece la cuenta verificado, y por ello no puedo retirar euros a mi cuenta.
¿Hay alguna forma de contactar con Coinbase, y que me verifiquen la cuenta?

¿Que os parecen estas dos AltCoins?
Monero	
SteemPower


----------



## muyuu (31 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> soy de EGB y aprobado "raspao"...que cuentan en el video?



Hay mucha tela para resumirlo así en breve, pero lo que más me ha llamado la atención es que la gente que lo empezó parece que se está quitando de en medio. Lo cual no suele ser buena señal con las alts.


----------



## Madmarxius (31 Mar 2017)

muyuu dijo:


> Hay mucha tela para resumirlo así en breve, pero lo que más me ha llamado la atención es que la gente que lo empezó parece que se está quitando de en medio. Lo cual no suele ser buena señal con las alts.



Take the money and run de libro.


----------



## paketazo (31 Mar 2017)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Yo le agradezco a DASH que me dió un par de BTC "gratis"
> 
> Ahora puedo esperar más tranquilo el fork



de todos modos, no os fieis, los nodos maestros siguen estando ahí, y eso quiere decir que hay quién los está soportando.

Evidentemente, si yo tuviera por ejemplo 10 nodos maestros y les pudiera haber sacado un millón de pavos a 100$, probablemente haría lo mismo.

Hay que comprar propiedades cuando la sangre corre por las calles.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## juli (31 Mar 2017)

Madmarxius dijo:


> Take the money and run de libro.



Tan cierto es que las Alts son una oferta que no se puede rechazar.

Como que EL Don , cobra. 

Para lo bueno y lo malo, todo pasa por ahí. Como para olvidarlo. 

Y a ver aún cómo va acabando este nudo y su psicosis posterior. Por ahora, se debería quedar en sana lección.


----------



## paketazo (31 Mar 2017)

Por técnico, si Dash perfora a la baja 0.058 aprox, habrá desbandada, pero quedaros con este número: 4276 nodos maestros,


Si por ejemplo vemos que baja a, pongamos, 0.05 y los nodos se mantienen o aumentan...meto a saco, por que se recuperará, ahora como vea que los nodos van mermando...caquita para todos.

Por cierto REP aumentando con fuerza y sin pump exagerado, esto puede mantenerla arriba unos días y seguir para máximos.

Un saludo


----------



## juli (31 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> de todos modos, no os fieis, los nodos maestros siguen estando ahí, y eso quiere decir que hay quién los está soportando.
> 
> Evidentemente, si yo tuviera por ejemplo 10 nodos maestros y les pudiera haber sacado un millón de pavos a 100$, probablemente haría lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Bastante estaba aguantando Dash, paketazo. Y con poca pasta y en principio bastante "real" y acorde al proyecto. Para golpe de mano el de Litecoin de hoy que con ese volumen ha debido dejar verdaderas llagas.

Yo insisto : Dash me gusta, me gusta mucho , precisamente por su proyecto de "suela de zapato". Y llevan un mes crucial en una urna. 

Así, no.


----------



## muyuu (31 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Hay que comprar propiedades cuando la sangre corre por las calles.
> 
> Un saludo a todos.



Por eso mismo he dicho que ante quien se quede (o compre) con esas banderas rojas, me quito el sombrero porque hay que echarle huevos.

Cuando corre mucha sangre la tuya puede correr también.


----------



## juli (31 Mar 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Por técnico, si Dash perfora a la baja 0.058 aprox, habrá desbandada, pero quedaros con este número: 4276 nodos maestros,
> 
> 
> Si por ejemplo vemos que baja a, pongamos, 0.05 y los nodos se mantienen o aumentan...meto a saco, por que se recuperará, ahora como vea que los nodos van mermando...caquita para todos.
> ...



Ha habido alternativas para esperar que Dash corrija y retomar posiciones con más fuerza. A ver si aguantan y sobre todo si ETH no entra también en barrena. 

Los nodos , igual que la promo de gañote , otra que ha tenido Dash. Porque sobre que hayan tenido todo a favor no hay mucho que discutir.

Porqué aguanta Monero ? /hasta ayer, un buen paralelismo con Dash/ : Porque es un dinero muy concreto.

Dash se ha presentado así...y no lo ha sido. Su propuesta de "dinero cotidiano" seguirá ahí, pero han gestionado su minuto de oro como mariquitas : Inhibición integral hacia la respuesta masiva a su propuesta Y NADA MÁS.

---------- Post added 31-mar-2017 at 20:37 ----------




Chúpate Esa dijo:


> El síntoma ha sido tener al BTC contra en modo "discusión hard fork" y no haber sido una de las que ha pumpeado habiéndose hecho llamar la sustituta eficiente de BTC.... si no aprovechan estos momentos quiere decir que no están preparados aún.



Para ser "sustituto eficiente de BTC" no hay nadie preparado. Y aparecer con ese cartel salvo que seas el sobrinito de JPMorgan es sopapo seguro.

Dash precisamente se ha colado ahí con un nicho desatendido entre los 2 grandes ahora mismo, pendientes de sus tripas y de las grandes cuentas futuras. Y se puede prosperar mucho en esa línea, con réditos instantáneos por esta coyuntura y también grandes réditos en el futuro. Esperar el viento de popa como respuesta ya sonaba peligroso a 90 pavos y ahora mismo la incógnita es tremenda. Han remitido su valor al simple ambiente de pumpeo general.

Ahora mismo, ha debido quedar mucho usuario de a pie bien resentido. De ese "perfil Dash" del panfleto original. Mal asunto.


----------



## Divad (31 Mar 2017)

Me resulta gracioso el baile que están haciendo las altcoins ::



Spoiler



Como juegan con nosotros los cabrones ::


----------



## paketazo (31 Mar 2017)

He encontrado esto sobre REP (Augur) de estos días:

Augur: The World

Buen fin de semana.


----------



## paketazo (31 Mar 2017)

*chúpate esa* por aquí los hay...no es mi caso. que se han forrado literalmente invirtiendo relativamente poco en comparación con lo que poseen ahora.

tu haces lo correcto si consideras que lo que te ha sucedido se llama suerte.

Si consideras que es la evolución natural del dinero, pues quizá en unos años te arrepientas de haber vendido, como otros se arrepienten hoy de haberlo hecho hace 7 años.

¿Cuál es la opción correcta?

Con la que duermas tranquilo, tanto hoy, como dentro de 5 años.

Mucha suerte con tus decisiones, y un saludo.


----------



## Lord Vader (31 Mar 2017)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Bueno señores, he aquí mi jugada:
> 
> *He recuperado todo el FIAT que había invertido en criptos*
> 
> ...




Es la táctica remonster. El aconseja vender la mitad cuando su precio se doble. Jugar como Free rider. Así solo se puede ganar.


----------



## common sense (1 Abr 2017)

He estado leyendo las ultimas paginas de este hilo, porque quiero seleccionar algunas altcoins para invertir a largo plazo. Meterle pasta y dejarla ahi por unos meses. Por lo tanto me conviene informarme sobre los fundamentales.

Me llama la atencion que ningun post, trata a las bitcoins, como startups. No hay un analisis desde este punto de vista:
- problema que solucionan
- equipo que hay detras
- ejecucion(puntualidad en las releases)
- inversores/apoyo institucional a la vista
- modelo de negocio
- roadmap de las features que tienen pensado implementar y las que tienen implementadas
- efectividad de su marketing

Sabeis donde puedo encontrar esta informacion actualizada sin matarme a googlear?


----------



## juli (1 Abr 2017)

zyro dijo:


> Hace tiempo que no abro el wallet ETH pero debería seguir siendo un token de ETH. Cuando los repartieron, se recibieron en un wallet ETH, igual que Iconomi, y supongo que habrá habido unos cuantos token más, recibidos a través de un wallet ETH.
> 
> Después para venderlo, se enviaba desde el wallet ETH a Poloniex, por ejemplo o a Kraken.
> 
> Para guardarlo, me imagino que se podrá seguir usando un wallet ETH.



Muchas gracias, zyro, pero no acabo de aclararme.

Cargo AUGUR igual que si fuesen ETHER ...en la wallet de ETHEREUM me aparecen como ETHER , como AUGUR ...o no aparecen ??? .

Gracias, a ver si puedo avanzar con esto /se me está resistiendo , supongo que por mi exchange -shapeshift- también /


----------



## catoshi (1 Abr 2017)

LTC esta a 25% de tener segwit:
Litecoin Segregated Witness Adoption Tracker


----------



## racional (1 Abr 2017)

catoshi dijo:


> LTC esta a 25% de tener segwit:
> Litecoin Segregated Witness Adoption Tracker



Pienso que LTC no le interesa a nadie ya.


----------



## Kondarra (1 Abr 2017)

XRP, tras una pequeña corrección, manteniendo con dignidad el x2 de ayer, incluso creciendo.


----------



## tixel (1 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Por técnico, si Dash perfora a la baja 0.058 aprox, habrá desbandada, pero quedaros con este número: 4276 nodos maestros,
> 
> 
> Si por ejemplo vemos que baja a, pongamos, 0.05 y los nodos se mantienen o aumentan...meto a saco, por que se recuperará, ahora como vea que los nodos van mermando...caquita para todos.
> ...



Acabo de ver tu mensaje pero ayer hubiera puesto lo mismo Pero por tecnico tiene un soporte en los 600 como ha demostrado y veo bastante mas a dsh a por los 1000 otra vez q vaya a 500 y eso q esta bastante mas cerca, pero ahora esta sobre la tendencia q comenzo antes del pump y si no lo perdiodo dudo q lo pierda.

---------- Post added 01-abr-2017 at 18:00 ----------




juli dijo:


> Ha habido alternativas para esperar que Dash corrija y retomar posiciones con más fuerza. A ver si aguantan y sobre todo si ETH no entra también en barrena.
> 
> Los nodos , igual que la promo de gañote , otra que ha tenido Dash. Porque sobre que hayan tenido todo a favor no hay mucho que discutir.
> 
> ...



Tu tienes puta idea de dash, roadmap, contactos, masternodes, etc o hablas por hablar porque yo habiendo leido un poco diria q lo segundo.

---------- Post added 01-abr-2017 at 18:10 ----------




muyuu dijo:


> Dash huele a "maricón el último"... Monero sin embargo no tiene mal aspecto.



Lo q son las coas a mi dash me parece q esta aguantando con dos cojones. Por mucho q haya caido un 50% desde maximos .ha subido 12x este año y ahora esta en un 6x. Asi ya no parece tanta ostia, verdad? Quien los hubiera cogido en diviembre.. y no me extrañaria q hoy empice la subida de vuelta al 0,1 es precsaimente monero el q veo q no da arrancado


----------



## catoshi (1 Abr 2017)

racional dijo:


> Pienso que LTC no le interesa a nadie ya.



Cito para cuando suba el precio a ver si no le interesa a nadie


----------



## zyro (1 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> Muchas gracias, zyro, pero no acabo de aclararme.
> 
> Cargo AUGUR igual que si fuesen ETHER ...en la wallet de ETHEREUM me aparecen como ETHER , como AUGUR ...o no aparecen ??? .
> 
> Gracias, a ver si puedo avanzar con esto /se me está resistiendo , supongo que por mi exchange -shapeshift- también /



Los REP tienen que aparecer como tokens y para mover los tokens, necesitas algo de ETH en la cartera, es el gas para la transferencia. Muy poco pero con 0 ETH no puedes transferirlos.

Para ver un token en tu cartera ETH tienes que darlo de alta. Esa info te la dan los que llevan ese token. Una vez que lo das de alta, ya los puedes ver en tu cartera.

Es que hace tiempo que no abro el wallet ETH y veo que me oxido con bastante facilidad, pero vamos que todo eso te lo explican antes de enviarte el token, para que los puedas recibir sólo necesitas una dirección ETH de tu cartera.

Esto sería más bien un tema de cómo gestionar tokens de una cartera ETH, debe haber algunos manuales por ahí.

Vamos a ver si me sitúo, que acabo de levantarme de la siesta y no me concentro. Si tu lo que quieres es enviar desde Shapeshift, necesitarás antes una dirección ETH, pero asegúrate antes de dar de alta el token correspondiente. No es que sea indispensable darle de alta para recibirlo, sino que así lo tienes todo preparado.

Si tienes un wallet ETH, lo siguiente que haría sería dar de alta el token con sus datos. Esos datos deben estar en la web de Augur/Rep


----------



## Kondarra (1 Abr 2017)

lord vader dijo:


> Es la táctica remonster. El aconseja vender la mitad cuando su precio se doble. Jugar como Free rider. Así solo se puede ganar.





No está mal la idea, aunque encaja más con el tipo de inversor "fuerte" de primeras que el que quiere invertir poco a poco.


----------



## Curiosity (1 Abr 2017)

Yo llevo un X2 exacto desde que entré a BTC, gracias a Dash y ETH principalmente, pero llevo 2 semanas acongojado sin hacer nada, estoy sin ideas y sin ganas de perder ese X2 y he vuelto a mamá BTC..
La verdad que fue increible comprar ETH a principios de febrero, sin tener puta idea, vendí en máximos y completé mi objetivo de BTC, podría hacer ahora la de vender la mitad y jugar con lo ganado, pero no es mi plan, aunque creo en el pump de BTC en algún momento, a priori no quiero que me pille en una ALT.

Saludos


----------



## paketazo (1 Abr 2017)

Curiosity dijo:


> Yo llevo un X2 exacto desde que entré a BTC, gracias a Dash y ETH principalmente, pero llevo 2 semanas acongojado sin hacer nada, estoy sin ideas y sin ganas de perder ese X2 y he vuelto a mamá BTC..
> La verdad que fue increible comprar ETH a principios de febrero, sin tener puta idea, vendí en máximos y completé mi objetivo de BTC, podría hacer ahora la de vender la mitad y jugar con lo ganado, pero no es mi plan, aunque creo en el pump de BTC en algún momento, a priori no quiero que me pille en una ALT.
> 
> Saludos



La clave de todo el texto que has escrito es :

*"...sin tener puta idea..."*

Grábatela a fuego cada vez que vayas a hacer una operación en los mercados.

Llevo casi 25 años en los mercados, y tardé unos 10 en darme cuenta de esa frase, y hacerla propia.

Si has ganado 2X, recupera 1X, y deja 1X para hacerte las pajas que quieras, considera ese 1X como un tributo de aprendizaje, en plan "clases particulares"

Si logras de ese 1X, hacer 2X, repite la operación anterior, pero nunca te calientes e intentes con un 3X tratar de hacer un 6X, por que posiblemente y con suerte regreses a 1X.

...con tanto 1x2, me acabo de acordar de la quiniela.

si al final siempre terminamos eligiendo la "caja sorpresa"

Un saludo.


----------



## Kondarra (2 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> La clave de todo el texto que has escrito es :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Cómo agradecemos los que no tenemos ni puta idea tus consejos!! Te leo muy atento, gracias 

Si no es indiscreción, ¿cómo se reparte hoy tu cartera? Me da que si montas un asesoramiento nos apuntamos varios.


----------



## juli (2 Abr 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Tu tienes puta idea de dash, roadmap, contactos, masternodes, etc o hablas por hablar porque yo habiendo leido un poco diria q lo segundo.





Yo no soy tu niñera ni tu madre, comemierdas. 

Al ignore.

---------- Post added 02-abr-2017 at 00:47 ----------




zyro dijo:


> Los REP tienen que aparecer como tokens y para mover los tokens, necesitas algo de ETH en la cartera, es el gas para la transferencia. Muy poco pero con 0 ETH no puedes transferirlos.
> 
> Para ver un token en tu cartera ETH tienes que darlo de alta. Esa info te la dan los que llevan ese token. Una vez que lo das de alta, ya los puedes ver en tu cartera.
> 
> ...



Gracias zyro, nada que no arreglara un sábado lluvioso. Parece que ya no hay ni que dar de alta los tokens y reconoce una amplia lista. 

Saludos


----------



## juli (2 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Si has ganado 2X, recupera 1X, y deja 1X para hacerte las pajas que quieras, considera ese 1X como un tributo de aprendizaje, en plan "clases particulares"



Una cuestión crucial sobre la mesa /y días como el de ayer lo reafirman/ es el patrón al que volver y refugiarte con ese 1X o los réditos prudentes que cada uno considere /lo que está claro es que un doble o nada perpetuo es cero seguro: El doble tiene solución de continuidad...el nada, no /.

A Bitcoin el chino le ha hecho un hijo de madera, tenía la orquesta perfectamente ajustada para el acto final tras años de trabajada evolución. El Hard Fork es una espada de Damocles en el peor momento : hace 3 meses era el Dinero del futuro con mayúsculas . Ahora mismo, su tamaño es pendular,pues le confiere tanto dominio como peligro /yo diría que más de esto último/. Lo que está claro es que se lleve el gato al agua o no , va a sobrevivir o morir matando. Esta semana , la lección ha sido clarísima para este hilo : Huir del radio de acción de BTC , sus manotazos y sus bandazos BTC juega otra liga y si no fuera un elefante herido las alts no estarían ni a las colillas, esto debería tenerse muy claro y muy presente.

Dash , absolutamente a otro nivel, no llevaba mal camino para presentarse como una opción válida y sólida en la irrupción popular al gran público y eso son palabras mayores para una moneda de segunda fila y un nicho dificilísimo de arrebatar una vez consolidado. Ahora es un hecho que genera incertidumbres que hace 2 semanas, no. A ver si esta semana aparece en escena y sabe "disparar" a ese objetivo.

ETH es un cáncer que avanza callado y erigido abiertamente sobre la trampa y con los apoyos más temibles detrás...BTC es su objetivo y el día que pase del posicionamiento estatégico en silencio a reivindicar un cetro para el que cuentan con toda la pasta del mundo , ese contexto va a absorver a los dos. Bueno para las alts /ETH no es una alt, no lo sería ni estando a 5 pavos/.

Este mes de Abril va a ser capital con tanto nudo por desenlazarse . Es alucinante, pues hay cuestiones categóricas en juego y a la vez, matices con un poder de influencia brutal. Tenemos que asegurarnos atención y comunicación de primera, el momento es clave. SI el mismisimo BTC tiene cuestiones básicas apañadas con alfileres, tú me dirás el resto. Va a ser un mes de pelotazos...pero me da que también de muchos cadáveres /y ése elemento y ya inherente al sector , en tanto que generalizado, sí va a ser nuevo /

En Mayo, todo más claro ...y en verano, orientado. Quien en verano esté en una posición sólida se acordará muchos años de esta , pues el público masivo está al caer y el salto puede ser exponencial. El gran público usará criptopasta este año. En nada recibiremos ofertas por TV.

Sé que a tí no hace falta decírtelo, pero Piano,piano...no multiplicar ahora ni creer que esto es un Enero/Febrero perpetuo es perfectamente encajable e incluso recomendable.Perder posiciones esta primavera , no.

En un paralelismo al recurrente planteamiento de "estar en cash" , resalto esta primavera el de "estar en coins" . En todas , cada uno según su planteamiento. Salir de este verano adecuadamente posicionado lo va a recordar más de uno toda la vida. Perder el tren, también.

Caer ahora por un 2X sería una inmensa pena. Buen ojo para todos y mucha suerte.


----------



## Divad (2 Abr 2017)

Es absurdo salirse ahora para recoger beneficios cuando le queda nada para ser implantado por cojones. 

El pelotazo que dará será de tal magnitud que aquellos que estén dentro se van estar corriendo a todas horas ::

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (2 Abr 2017)

Spoiler



[youtube]hEpDCno9jTU[/youtube]


----------



## djun (2 Abr 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Es absurdo salirse ahora para recoger beneficios cuando le queda nada para ser implantado por cojones.
> 
> El pelotazo que dará será de tal magnitud que aquellos que estén dentro se van estar corriendo a todas horas ::
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk



A qué cripto te refieres cuando dices que le queda nada para ser implantada?


----------



## Morsa (2 Abr 2017)

XRP en su fin de semana loco. De viernes a Domingo ha doblado marketcap, de 487 MM € hasta superar el Billón (Americano) 

Ha salido alguna noticia sobre sus avances? No he encontrado nada.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (2 Abr 2017)

Morsa dijo:


> XRP en su fin de semana loco. De viernes a Domingo ha doblado marketcap, de 487 MM € hasta superar el Billón (Americano)
> 
> Ha salido alguna noticia sobre sus avances? No he encontrado nada.



Eso mismo me pregunto yo, tengo algo invertido y no sé si a estas alturas invertí poco, pero bueno, ser un rata/pragmático/conservador a veces es lo que tiene..

Esta es la ultima noticia que he visto respecto a Ripple:

https://criptonoticias.com/bancos/b...es-transfronterizas-blockchain/#axzz4d5gqCiwc

Edito, esa es la penultima, esta:

Ripple Continues to Bring Internet of Value to Life: New Features Increase Transaction Throughput to Same Level as Visa | Ripple

---------- Post added 02-abr-2017 at 14:09 ----------

Y sigue..menudo pump


----------



## paketazo (2 Abr 2017)

Masternodos de Dash aumentando:

4295

Wallets aumentando:

232231

Precio estancado.

Opinión sincera y personal (soy poseedor de un puñado)...creo que seguirá aburriendo al personal unos días a la baja, incluso perforando 0.06

Un saludo.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (2 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Masternodos de Dash aumentando:
> 
> 4295
> 
> ...



Deberia ir para arriba pero sin embargo::, lo de Dash no te deja/os deja muy descolocados? un quiero y no puedo..


También hay que decir que se huele mucha sangre fresca.


----------



## Kondarra (2 Abr 2017)

Morsa dijo:


> XRP en su fin de semana loco. De viernes a Domingo ha doblado marketcap, de 487 MM € hasta superar el Billón (Americano)
> 
> 
> 
> Ha salido alguna noticia sobre sus avances? No he encontrado nada.





Y de 0,009€ a 0,036€ ahora mismo


----------



## juli (2 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Masternodos de Dash aumentando:
> 
> 4295
> 
> ...



Sí...pero a poco que chispee , hay mucho dedo en el botón de Dash. No habrá pocos bitcoiners apartando gota a gota su masternode semanal, aunque alguno ya vino exproceso a dejar claro lo peligroso que era y lo poquisimo que le gustaba. Cada quien es cada cual.


Sí que suena ineresante lo del segwit de Litecoin y qué representaría algo así. Si alguien con criterio se animase, mil gracias.

Por cierto, un Litecoin acercándose a doblar desde su guiño de hace 4 días, gracias. /Al hilo de ayer, buen trinque para apartarse a lo seguro...pero, dónde se estaba seguro ? /

"...buen desenladrillador será..."


----------



## paketazo (2 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Y de 0,009€ a 0,036€ ahora mismo



Si hubieses metido ahí 250 BTC ya serias millonario en $$$$



Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Deberia ir para arriba pero sin embargo::, lo de Dash no te deja/os deja muy descolocados? un quiero y no puedo..
> 
> 
> También hay que decir que se huele mucha sangre fresca.



Hay mucha sangre fresca, pero ojo al dato, en polo prácticamente los wallets bajo su tutela (se ven en la blockchain de Dash), apenas han tenido grandes movimientos para los volúmenes movidos.

Considero todo lo visto un movimiento lógico de subida exagerada y distribución ordenada.

Lo pero de estos movimientos es que pueden durar meses, por lo tanto, tranquilidad.

La noticia del exchanger, la hará subir cuando se libere, lo que no sé, es si será un catalizador suficiente para retomar la tendencia, e ir a por ATH.

Buenas tardes.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (2 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Si hubieses metido ahí 250 BTC ya serias millonario en $$$$
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cierto, calma, con BTC se ha aprendido mucho, hay veces que en las alts se vuelva a empezar cual novato y tenga que decirte una voz : calma, no te acuerdas de las hostias anteriores? gracias.

Lo decir sobretodo porque hay mucho wallet pero como si estuviesen ahí sin más, sin uso o como bola del desierto.


----------



## juli (2 Abr 2017)

Más que altas perspectivas, dáme suelo fiel en Dash.

Y éso se consigue con un par de guiños de Moneda Popular.

---------- Post added 02-abr-2017 at 15:59 ----------




Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> lo de Dash no te deja/os deja muy descolocados? un quiero y no puedo..



Tal vez dos : Uno para arriba...y otro para abajo. 

Los de dash a 20 pavos igual tienen que rascarse el bolso y espabilar.


----------



## Kondarra (2 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Si hubieses metido ahí 250 BTC ya serias millonario en $$$$
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Si yo tuviese 250 BTC... Soy mucho más pobre.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (2 Abr 2017)

$0.0500 XRP..

Apuestas?

---------- Post added 02-abr-2017 at 19:29 ----------

Se que no es el hilo pero otro dato importante que beneficia al mundo alt aparte del BTC : BTC Dominance: 64.7%

Mínimo histórico.


----------



## Kondarra (2 Abr 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> $0.0500 XRP..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





No da tiempo a apostar. Yo apuesto $0.1 XRP antes del viernes 7/4.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (2 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> No da tiempo a apostar. Yo apuesto $0.1 XRP antes del viernes 7/4.



No amigo, soy Rick Sanchez de la tierra

$0.0843


----------



## racional (2 Abr 2017)

wow el ripple y estuve pensando ayer en comprar y no lo hize


----------



## Curiosity (2 Abr 2017)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Por cierto, alguien que sepa de ripple, ¿cuál es el uso que se le pude dar a esta cripto? Me refiero a
> 
> Si es inflacionaria/deflacionaria
> 
> ...



Yo peor, compré algo ayer y vendí con un mínimo de beneficio, quise proteger por si bajaba y entró la orden, si no estaría teniendo un muy bue domingo ahora mismo..

---------- Post added 02-abr-2017 at 20:08 ----------

Por cierto POLONIEX está petado ahora mismo, a mí ni me entra.
Saludos

---------- Post added 02-abr-2017 at 20:10 ----------

Ayer pillé posiciones en DASH y ETH de nuevo, metiendo poco en BTC, a ver como me sale la jugada, a veces da la sensación de que esto va por turnos, no creo que no pegue un empujón alguna de las dos esta semana, lleva las dos muy flojas esta última semana.


----------



## juli (2 Abr 2017)

Qué representa exactamente el segwit de Litecoin ?

Gracias.


----------



## racional (2 Abr 2017)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Por cierto, alguien que sepa de ripple, ¿cuál es el uso que se le pude dar a esta cripto? Me refiero a
> 
> Si es inflacionaria/deflacionaria
> 
> ...



Diria que solo especulación dura y pura.


----------



## juli (2 Abr 2017)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Que sería la primera moneda en implementarlo y ello mostraría el camino a las demás, es lo que tengo entendido



OK, gracias.

Pero qué supone implementarlo ? Qué ventajas representa ?


----------



## ENRABATOR (2 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> OK, gracias.
> 
> Pero qué supone implementarlo ? Qué ventajas representa ?



Si sabes ingles te recomiendo esto Bitcoin Core :: Segregated Witness Benefits

Pero en resumidas cuentas, permitira arreglar el problema de la maleabilidad y un ligero aumento de capacidad (1.7x), que dara pie a poder implementar Lightning Network (transacciones instantaneas)

En bitcoin hay mucha gente en contra de SegWit y el ratio de de mineros indicando apoyo esta estancado desde hace meses sobre el 25%, cuando necesita el 95%, tiene tintes de guerra civil. 

En Litecoin la situacion era analoga porque litecoin es muy similar a bitcoin y casi todos los mineros grandes parece ser que tambien estan metidos en minarla, sin embargo desde hace 2 dias, el ratio ha subido bastante y ahora esta a solo el 15% para poder activar segwit. Quiza ese sea el motivo de la subida en precio


----------



## Divad (2 Abr 2017)

djun dijo:


> A qué cripto te refieres cuando dices que le queda nada para ser implantada?



Buenas djun, copio y pego la respuesta que le he dado a otro compañero:

En las criptomonedas va a pasar igual como con la estafa fiduciaria que tenemos hoy en día el $ reina a base de fuerza militar e imprimir billetes sin nada que lo respalde. Veremos lo mismo en las criptomonedas, los peces gordos en ETH multiplicaran su dinero hasta llegar a la paridad con el oro.

Intuyendo los planes de los "listos"... diría que ETH será como el $ hoy en día, quienes controlarán el nuevo juego. Ligadas a ETH estará BTC, REP, GNT, ZEC y todas aquellas que decidan adherirse a la blockchain de ETH.

Nos hacen creer que estamos evolucionando cuando en verdad nos están creando la realidad que ellos quieren paso a paso. Ninguna criptomoneda subirá hasta la luna, el valor máximo siempre será la paridad con el oro, por lo que una vez ETH lo supere ya se podrá recoger la cosecha y ver que tal están las otras monedas (proyectos emergentes).

Seguirán creando "guerras" virtuales entre monedas, apuñaladas internas y demás gilipolleces para ir revalorizando el mercado creado (seguir con la tradición de cazar gacelas). Con esto nos obliga a estar al corriente (ya que somos banqueros de nuestro dinero) de lo que vaya sucediendo en ETH y otras criptos con capitalización y movimiento de volumen importante.

En ETH queda mucho recorrido, solo que da la sensación de que sea un proyecto más a largo plazo.

LTC igual se puede llevar gran parte de la capitalización de BTC eso si no se unen bajo un mismo proyecto LTC y Core. Podría ser otro pelotazo tipo soldado Dash, algo eventual para ir balanceando el mercado mientras los "listos" van tejiendo la red. 

Con la ruptura del euro habría una entrada masiva de dinero en las criptomonedas, bancos franceses están aceptando la conversión a BTC. Quien dice BTC, también dice ETH 

No veas el juego solamente con lo que deseas, sino como actuarías siendo uno de los "listos". 

Qué vaya bien!


----------



## racional (2 Abr 2017)

Estos dias esta habiendo divergencia entre BTC y ETH, cuando sube uno, baja el otro, y viceversa, ahora mismo momento de vender btc y comprar eth.

---------- Post added 02-abr-2017 at 19:03 ----------

altcoins para apuntar: FCT, MLN, XRP, ETH


----------



## juli (2 Abr 2017)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> Si sabes ingles te recomiendo esto Bitcoin Core :: Segregated Witness Benefits
> 
> Pero en resumidas cuentas, permitira arreglar el problema de la maleabilidad y un ligero aumento de capacidad (1.7x), que dara pie a poder implementar Lightning Network (transacciones instantaneas)
> 
> ...




Litecoin Segregated Witness Adoption Tracker

Aquí pone que lo apoya el 60%. Entiendo que con el 75%, se adoptaría.


Aparte de ésto, leí el otro día un comentario afirmando que Litecoin es la cripto más parecida a bitcoin. Crees que es así?


----------



## Superoeo (2 Abr 2017)

Estaba viendo el pedazo de Dump que ha metido ETH, y justo he comprado 0,3 BTC cuando estaba abajo del todo (me ha costado meter la roden pero al final ha entrado), y Poloniex me ha quitado los 0,3 BTC, pero no me ha dado los ETH!!!! ¿Alguien sabe qué pasa aquí? Me acaba de robar Poloniex 0,3 BTC?:8:

---------- Post added 02-abr-2017 at 22:34 ----------

Ahora a veces cuando actualizo (Parece que están bajo un ataque DDOS, o directamente va como el culo), me sale que tengo 5500 ETH, osea que segun eso sería millonario con 0,3 BTC xD Pero en nada se pone a 0...... ¬¬

¿Qué leches le pasa a esto?


----------



## bmbnct (2 Abr 2017)

Twitter

Llevan con problemas toda la tarde, tengo varias apps que consultan sus api y llevan respondiendo mal desde hace unas horas.


----------



## racional (2 Abr 2017)

No deberias haber vendido ETH, que se recuperara.


----------



## bmbnct (2 Abr 2017)

racional dijo:


> No deberias haber vendido ETH, que se recuperara.



Pero ya lees antes de escribir?

Racional, que es? un bot mal escrito? Tengo serias dudas de que haya una persona real detras. Alguno opina igual que yo?


----------



## djun (2 Abr 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Estaba viendo el pedazo de Dump que ha metido ETH, y justo he comprado 0,3 BTC cuando estaba abajo del todo (me ha costado meter la roden pero al final ha entrado), y Poloniex me ha quitado los 0,3 BTC, pero no me ha dado los ETH!!!! ¿Alguien sabe qué pasa aquí? Me acaba de robar Poloniex 0,3 BTC?:8:
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-abr-2017 at 22:34 ----------
> 
> ...



Cógete los 5500 ETH y llévatelos a un monedero oficial de Ether. O envíamelos a mí y te los guardo.


----------



## Superoeo (3 Abr 2017)

Jajaja, parece que ya ha vuelto todo a su cauce y me han reaparecido los 0,3 BTC (Y por supuesto desaparecido los 5500 ETH MUY A MI PESAR (No creas que no he intentado llevármelos y poner unas cuantas ordenes a la venta, pero no ha colado xD)

Así todo me dan muy mal rollo estas cosas y que te pase algo así y pueda desaparecer lo que tienes que no son más que números en un monitor....


----------



## Alxemi (3 Abr 2017)

ojito a doge a ver si va a tener ahora el pump que esperabamos al principio del hilo con este rollo del dogethereum,

dash acelera su caida.

ripple y ltc imparable... han sustituido a eth como valor refugio por la noticias.

---------- Post added 03-abr-2017 at 13:16 ----------

el segwit de ltc se acerca:

Litecoin Segregated Witness Adoption Tracker

le he echado huevos y me he metido en el pump de doge, espero no perder mucho jeje


----------



## Kondarra (3 Abr 2017)

Duda de Kraken y las opciones de compra avanzadas. Digamos que abres una posición de venta a X y seleccionas como cierre de la operación la compra a X/2. El precio llega a X y por tanto vende. Sin embargo has sido demasiado positivo pensando en que caería a X/2 y quieres anular esa operación de compra a X/2. ¿Es posible anular el cierre de una operación a posteriori y una vez se ha ejecutado la apertura o van en pack y como lo has definido así (apertura y cierre definidos en la misma orden) no se puede anular el cierre?


----------



## paketazo (3 Abr 2017)

Dash: Nodos maestros han bajado 40 (justifica el dump claramente) tenemos hoy 4258

Número de wallets: 231113 han aumentado pero muy poco.

Conclusión a bote pronto:

La han meneado a la baja de manera exagerada, como así lo fue la subida, y en esta vida todo pasa factura.

¿Perforará el mínimo visto hoy?

No estoy demasiado seguro, pero buscando patrones en estos mercados, son muy amigos de dobles suelos, así que si queréis acumular, pondría el precio por esas cotas.

Como se ha podido ver tras la recuperación del dump, hay muchos ojos interesados en comprar a buenos precios. Poseer un masternodo para los próximos años, puede ser parecido a tener un piso de alquiler.

Sea como sea, aquí la manipulación está perfectamente orquestada, así que quedándonos solo con los fundamentales, todo OK, de momento...veremos si no cambia.

Las REP, siguen por encima de las medias móviles alcistas, el punto de salida de mercado es por abajo 0.0085, no debería perderse. Por arriba la gran resistencia, que si la perfora volará esta sobre 0.0132

Buen domingo a todos.


----------



## juli (3 Abr 2017)

Mucha pasta quiere entrrar en Dash.

Han tanteado el suelo y zas, 20% para arriba. Es de suponer que alguna o algunas entradas en seco.

Si se consolida ahí, Está la pasta fiel de antes, más esta. Y terreno ya currado para pumpeos con suelo controlado , que la pasta de LTC y XRP es bien jugosa, pero salirse a tiempo, una losa.
En principio, hay proyecto e infaestructura. SI se asienta en 60ypico será objeto de deseo tanto para pumpeos con final feliz /corrección hasta la subida progresiva que deberí acompañarla por fundamentales/.

Lo de Augur, dificilito, eh ? Se agradecería acompañar por aquí su evolución, pues aún no está asentada y puede salir "del plano" en cualquier momento y quedarse en nada. Eso o lo contrario es lo que está definiendo.




*"Buen domingo a todos"* / Si alguno ha encadenado 80 vermús desde ayer...que aproveche !  /


----------



## paketazo (3 Abr 2017)

Augur...salvando las distancias, creo que podría ser algo parecido a lo visto con ETH en su día y los contratos inteligentes, pero en este caso aplicado a los mercados de predicción.

Estos mercados, a bote pronto no parece que sean gran cosa, pero he estado rascando un poco por ahí, y si REP logra una buena plataforma para implementarlos, sería la repera.

Vendría a ser como un servidor descentralizado para por ejemplo, hacer apuestas, dónde REP, se llevaría un % por cada apuesta realizada.

Una apuesta reflejada en una blockchain, es como un contrato, así que a la hora de demostrar veracidad, no hay dudas.

La duda que si tengo, es llegar a ver funcionando este tipo de plataforma, mi cabeza no tiene capacidad para entenderlo sin poder verlo.

Con lo que sea, iremos aprendiendo sobre la marcha, esperemos que no sea todo un cuento chino, a priori parece que no, pero aquí el que no corre vuela.

Un saludo.


----------



## juli (3 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Augur...salvando las distancias, creo que podría ser algo parecido a lo visto con ETH en su día y los contratos inteligentes, pero en este caso aplicado a los mercados de predicción.
> 
> Estos mercados, a bote pronto no parece que sean gran cosa, pero he estado rascando un poco por ahí, y si REP logra una buena plataforma para implementarlos, sería la repera.
> 
> ...



Con ese cupo monetario /como en Dash/ , merece la pena unas semanitas de estrés.

Si ese tipo de casos se consolidan, no hace falta una marabunta de acólitos para crecimientos exponenciales, que ls perfiles con coins cuatrillonarias e incluso ilimitadas en reservas dan un canguelo de dump hasta el subsuelo...


----------



## Alxemi (3 Abr 2017)

Acabo de cerrar el largo en doge, me he marcado un 45/58, 1.2 chapas para la hucha.
No se si repetir cuando corrija un poco, porque creo que que le queda mecha... o retirarme definitivamente. El problema de ganar es que no sabes cuando parar jajaja

Los pumps de doge han sido históricamente muy agresivos, pero el bitcoin estaba mas barato... claro que no había tanta pasta en el sistema como ahora. Por otra parte las correcciones de los pumps brutales de ltc, xrp, etc, son un buen caldo para pumpear otra coin, y doge está muy visible.

---------- Post added 03-abr-2017 at 19:38 ----------

La verdad es que mirando los volúmenes, este pump es el que mayor volumen ha generado de los existentes hasta ahora. Sería razonable pensar que está acabado, pero con el mercado tan loco de alts que tenemos desde principios de año quien sabe.
Lo observaré y por lo pronto no voy a volver a entrar. Si veo que corrije rápido y vuelve a subir con volumen tal vez me lo piense,

---------- Post added 03-abr-2017 at 19:45 ----------




juli dijo:


> Mucha pasta quiere entrrar en Dash.
> 
> Han tanteado el suelo y zas, 20% para arriba. Es de suponer que alguna o algunas entradas en seco.
> 
> ...



La tendencia de dash sigue siendo bajista. Mira la gráfica de 1 mes. 
Que no digo yo que no la pueda cambiar, pero lo que es ahora, sigue siendo bajista. Tendría que romper el 0,62 con claridad para entrar en tendencia alcista.


----------



## Kondarra (3 Abr 2017)

XRP cuesta abajo sin frenos.


----------



## Alxemi (3 Abr 2017)

maid está calentito ¿hay alguna noticia?


----------



## Superoeo (4 Abr 2017)

Se me está yendo a cagar todo el beneficio del pump de XRP, no cerré la posición estando arriba, la aguantaré porque me tocaría los cojones cerrarla ahora y que volviese para arriba, pero qué cagadota.... 
ETH parece estar en un buen momento para entrar no? 

DASH es una bomba de relojería.... con esa tendencía bajista... mal asunto para entrar hasta ver algun cambio de tendencia claro....


----------



## Divad (4 Abr 2017)

Menuda fiesta de chutes que hay en las criptomonedas. Me ha dado la sensación de que el Sistema alimenta las criptomonedas para darles vida y así mantener el circo montado.

Fácilmente están usando bots moviendo diferentes cantidades de dinero entre criptos para ir creando las corrientes que les salgan de las pelotas.

Acaso no te follarías tú juego como te da la gana?

Dash 23 de noviembre a 8,58$
Estreno 23 de noviembre de 2016


Spoiler



[youtube]HpW6qzO4LHI[/youtube]



Vayan subiendo al barco de los listos, tras la victoria de Le Pen el timoeuro se irá a tomar por culo y la estampida a las criptomonedas será global. 

Creo en las causalidades y miles de años sodomizando al ganado no van a ser desperdiciados por otra actualización del juego.

Sabiendo que el juego está amañado (siempre lo ha sido) y queremos seguir haciendo el paripé dentro del juego hay que ver donde están metidos los listos.



Spoiler



La realidad que compartimos cambia cuando dejemos de ignorar lo que somos :fiufiu:


----------



## Alxemi (4 Abr 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Se me está yendo a cagar todo el beneficio del pump de XRP, no cerré la posición estando arriba, la aguantaré porque me tocaría los cojones cerrarla ahora y que volviese para arriba, pero qué cagadota....
> ETH parece estar en un buen momento para entrar no?
> 
> DASH es una bomba de relojería.... con esa tendencía bajista... mal asunto para entrar hasta ver algun cambio de tendencia claro....



Es imposible vender en máximos, por eso mis estrategias como he comentado antes son solo dos: Creo en una moneda a largo plazo, mantengo haya pump & dump o lo que sea, sin hacerme ilusiones en los pumps porque el pumpeo es fácil pero mantener muy difícil, como estamos viendo estos días a lo grande y espero que sirva de aprendizaje a los que llevan poco tiempo. Y luego aparte el jugueteo, comprar y vender mientras pumpea, nunca después o intentando vender arriba, porque arriba nunca sabes donde está... entras cuando tiene fuerza y en el momento que creas vas vendiendo poco a poco, como siempre te puedes quemar, pero si no haces nada el pump acabará pinchando antes o después y si buscabas beneficios rápidos te quedas sin nada. 

Ayer y hoy estoy jugueteando bastante, ayer con doge y maid, hoy con dash, por ahora me esta saliendo bien. Entro cuando veo volumen y mercado y me salgo cuando saco un 10%, 15%, en el caso de doge tiré un poco mas alto.


----------



## djun (4 Abr 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Es imposible vender en máximos, por eso mis estrategias como he comentado antes son solo dos: Creo en una moneda a largo plazo, mantengo haya pump & dump o lo que sea, sin hacerme ilusiones en los pumps porque el pumpeo es fácil pero mantener muy difícil, como estamos viendo estos días a lo grande y espero que sirva de aprendizaje a los que llevan poco tiempo. Y luego aparte el jugueteo, comprar y vender mientras pumpea, nunca después o intentando vender arriba, porque arriba nunca sabes donde está... entras cuando tiene fuerza y en el momento que creas vas vendiendo poco a poco, como siempre te puedes quemar, pero si no haces nada el pump acabará pinchando antes o después y si buscabas beneficios rápidos te quedas sin nada.
> 
> Ayer y hoy estoy jugueteando bastante, ayer con doge y maid, hoy con dash, por ahora me esta saliendo bien. Entro cuando veo volumen y mercado y me salgo cuando saco un 10%, 15%, en el caso de doge tiré un poco mas alto.



Alxemi, ¿en qué criptos confias a largo palzo?


----------



## Alxemi (4 Abr 2017)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Alxemi, yo no tengo tiempo para dedicarle a esto y próximamente ni para postear en el foro, seguramente por ello no "tradee" tanto como quisiera.
> 
> Comento que hay que estar también atentos si se tradea desde Poloniex porque suele pegar unos downs de servicio que te dejan  "qué cabrones!", así que para tradear yo siempre prefiero FIAT en Kraken que BTC en POLO (casi obligatorio en POLO)



Yo solo tradeo en polo con btc que es anónimo. todas las coins en frio fuera y algo de liquidez dentro para jugar, asumiendo el riesgo exchange. Tradear mucho con fiat me daría mal rollito, aparte que con fiat tienes acceso a pocos mercados.

Lo de los downs de servicio ha ocurrido muy poco en polo, solo ultimamente y han durado poco tiempo; supongo que por los brutales volúmenes que estamos viendo últimamente. Veo normal que haya caídas puntuales, y ahora mismo esto es el cielo... si hubieras estado en los viejos tiempos....


----------



## Alxemi (4 Abr 2017)

djun dijo:


> Alxemi, ¿en qué criptos confias a largo palzo?



Mantengo ETC y XMR como valores principales, NAV, SJCX y FCT como valores medianos y LSK como valor pequeño. Hace poco tenia XVC y lo he vendido para tradear porque me aburría. En XVC es posible que vuelva a entrar, creo que tiene muchísimo potencial, hay que estar atento al slack y cuando se ordenen entrar, es lo que intentaré hacer al menos.

Creo que ETC tiene futuro, no se si reemplazar a ETH, que ojalá, pero es cuestión de tiempo que le vayan saliendo aplicaciones, tiene algunas manos fuertes detrás, y está experimentando un crecimiento muy interesante las últimas semanas, no a base de pumps sino de trabajo en el desarrollo. XMR es útil porque se usa en el deepweb, eso es ya mas que casi todas las alts restantes, y creo que es un valor que hay que mantener. Está demostrando en estas semanas de vaiven una posición bastante sólida y creo que será de las menos volátiles a largo plazo aunque puede ser sustituida por otra coin con mejor anonimato, pero la inercia del uso ya no se la quita nadie. NAV me gusta mucho el proyecto y creo que tiene muy buenas capacidades que acabarán dando un buen pump antes o después (esta si puede que venda parte en un pump porque he ampliado posiciones ultimamente). La mantengo en POS y me va rentando cada dia que es algo que mola. SJCX la mantengo en parte porque creo que será útil y por morriña, entré en la IPO en su dia y no quiero deshacerme de todo... FCT me gusta el proyecto y ha demostrado también bastante estabilidad en el medio plazo. LSK fue una apuesta que salio mal, intente pillar el suelo y fallé, toca esperar años a que recupere si es que lo hace alguna vez.

En cualquier caso mi exposición a ALTs porcentualmente es pequeña. Lo que mas tengo es BTC, justo ahora acabo de corregir mi contabilidad y te puedo decir que exactamente el 78,47% del valor de mi criptocartera en BTC son BTC "netos", de los cuales el 80% lo mantengo en frio y el 20% en caliente para lo que pueda apetecer hacer con ellos.

Ah y hace poco entré en el crowdsale de qtum, es el primer crowdsale en el que entro en bastante tiempo, esa también planeo mantenerla a largo plazo, si llega a sobrevivir...

Y eso es todo, como veis soy transparente, a ver si los demás se prodigan y nos cuentan también sus estrategias a largo plazo.


----------



## Alxemi (4 Abr 2017)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Vaya currada llevar una cartera tan variada como esa.
> 
> Yo sólo tengo BTC, me gusta ETH por las aplicaciones que dicen que se pueden desarrollar en ella pero actualmente no tengo nada, vendí después de un x4.5 y no me termina de gustar que sea inflacionaria ni la gente que está detrás, pero reconozco el peso de esa gente, como para obviarlo está el tema.
> 
> El resto de Alts, puf, saber de qué va cada una y saber si están trabajando o jodiendo para llenarse los bolsillos ya es otra cosa



Yo de ETH era bagholder premium, entre en la IPO fuerte en su día, pero me salí cuando decidieron alterar la cadena por principos, aunque sospeché que en el entorno en el que se mueve eth no sería algo tan grave a largo plazo, como al final ha ocurrido. Me quedé con BTC y compre algo de otras criptos. Si no hubiera vendido no te imaginas lo que tendría ahora con estos precios, pero no me arrepiento nada de nada.


----------



## racional (4 Abr 2017)

Alguien ha mirado QuazarCoin, porque estoy viendo que aun no ha burbujeado, pero casi todas las demás si lo han hecho.


----------



## Kondarra (4 Abr 2017)

¿Alguno habéis usado Fairpumps? Next Pumps | FairPumps.net
Viene a ser una quedada en Bittrex para pumpear una alt de tamaño pequeño. Fijan la hora del evento y un cuarto de hora antes dicen cuál es la alt elegida. En los últimos dos eventos pumpearon 2GIVE y TRIG. 
Este jueves hay pump. 
¿Experiencias? ¿Opiniones?


----------



## paketazo (4 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> ¿Alguno habéis usado Fairpumps? Next Pumps | FairPumps.net
> Viene a ser una quedada en Bittrex para pumpear una alt de tamaño pequeño. Fijan la hora del evento y un cuarto de hora antes dicen cuál es la alt elegida. En los últimos dos eventos pumpearon 2GIVE y TRIG.
> Este jueves hay pump.
> ¿Experiencias? ¿Opiniones?



Yo es la primera noticia que tengo.

Recuerdo hace años, tradeando en mercados OTC, y pink en USA, tenía un grupo de peña que pumpeábamos valores estrechos, del orden de 10.000$ entre unas 10 personas, para que los bots detectasen el incremento de volumen de menos a más durante varios días.

Funcionó durante un tiempo, pero finalmente las prisas y el desorden a la hora de irse saliendo hacían que los propios partícipes no se pusieran de acuerdo para abandonar el barco, y aquello se convirtió en un "tu compra que yo te lo vendo"

Creo que aquí podría suceder algo similar, los que pumpean ya están dentro de antemano, y de este modo se aseguran un colchón para poder salirse siempre por encima de los precios de compra.

Un saludo


----------



## Kondarra (4 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo es la primera noticia que tengo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Viendo pumps pasados hay de hasta 10x, así que habría un buen margen para salir. No sé, creo que lo voy a probar este jueves. Si lo pruebo os cuento. 
¿Alguno usáis Bittrex? ¿Bien?

---------- Post added 04-abr-2017 at 21:20 ----------

Eso sí, viendo las gráficas en otras páginas, no en la suya, hay que salirse el mismo día y no pasarse con el take profit porque para el día siguiente baja a la misma velocidad que ha subido.


----------



## Divad (4 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Viendo pumps pasados hay de hasta 10x, así que habría un buen margen para salir. No sé, creo que lo voy a probar este jueves. Si lo pruebo os cuento.
> ¿Alguno usáis Bittrex? ¿Bien?
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-abr-2017 at 21:20 ----------
> ...



Si tuviera pasta y por probar, entraría nada más salga a la luz y a la hora de entrada fijada + 3 minutos saldría :

Ya nos contarás que tal


----------



## Kondarra (4 Abr 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Si tuviera pasta y por probar, entraría nada más salga a la luz y a la hora de entrada fijada + 3 minutos saldría :
> 
> 
> 
> Ya nos contarás que tal





A ver si me animo. ¿Qué porcentaje pondríais en el take profit para salir? Se ven burradas de hacer 800 y 1.000% pero me parece muy loco.


----------



## zyro (4 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> ¿Alguno habéis usado Fairpumps? Next Pumps | FairPumps.net
> Viene a ser una quedada en Bittrex para pumpear una alt de tamaño pequeño. Fijan la hora del evento y un cuarto de hora antes dicen cuál es la alt elegida. En los últimos dos eventos pumpearon 2GIVE y TRIG.
> Este jueves hay pump.
> ¿Experiencias? ¿Opiniones?



donde os enteráis de estas cosas, se anuncian en Bitcointalk?

pienso como @paketazo, cuando lo anuncian , ellos ya deben estar dentro. Esos pump son muy peligrosos, probé alguno hace un par de años y se producía un tapón, al entrar muchas órdenes a la vez, y cuando querías salir ya estaba más abajo que el comienzo. Un timo.


----------



## Kondarra (4 Abr 2017)

zyro dijo:


> donde os enteráis de estas cosas, se anuncian en Bitcointalk?
> 
> 
> 
> pienso como @paketazo, cuando lo anuncian , ellos ya deben estar dentro. Esos pump son muy peligrosos, probé alguno hace un par de años y se producía un tapón, al entrar muchas órdenes a la vez, y cuando querías salir ya estaba más abajo que el comienzo. Un timo.





Me he enterado buscando otra cosa en Google, de casualidad. Sí he visto después que hablaban de ello en bitcointalk en 2014. 
Manualmente no me atrevería a iniciar la salida, lo haría fijándola antes, me parece mucho menos arriesgado.


----------



## zyro (4 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Me he enterado buscando otra cosa en Google, de casualidad. Sí he visto después que hablaban de ello en bitcointalk en 2014.
> Manualmente no me atrevería a iniciar la salida, lo haría fijándola antes, me parece mucho menos arriesgado.



Bittrex a mi me va lento, sobre todo los gráficos. Si entran muchas ódenes de golpe, puede ser fatal, más cuando la mayoría de esos pump duraran unos pocos minutos.

De hacerlo, no me fiaría de ese 800-1000% y me conformaría con bastante menos, sobre todo porque para asegurarte entrar, debido al bajo volumen, seguramente entraras con parte del tramo hecho. Olvidate de entrar abajo, allí es donde entran ellos. Cuando lo anuncian todo el mundo quiere comprar y eso de por sí ya hace subir el precio. Para asegurarte entrar, una vez que ellos ya lo han anunciado, tienes que meter la orden con un buen margen por arriba, sino te quedas fuera.

En fin, un jaleo.


----------



## Kondarra (5 Abr 2017)

zyro dijo:


> Bittrex a mi me va lento, sobre todo los gráficos. Si entran muchas ódenes de golpe, puede ser fatal, más cuando la mayoría de esos pump duraran unos pocos minutos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Aquí están las FAQs, por si a alguien le interesa. Explica cómo eligen la moneda FAQ | FairPumps.net


----------



## Alxemi (5 Abr 2017)

ojo a ltc que está cerca de aprobar segwit:

Litecoin Segregated Witness Adoption Tracker

El mercado está ya descontando esa aprobacion pero parece probable que si se cumple habrá mas subida (probablemente temporal, pero suficiente para algo rapidillo)

---------- Post added 05-abr-2017 at 01:17 ----------




Kondarra dijo:


> Aquí están las FAQs, por si a alguien le interesa. Explica cómo eligen la moneda FAQ | FairPumps.net



Habrá que estar pendientes, yo no opero en bittrex, creo que tiene mucho riesgo exchange, pero los bots de arbitraje o irán moviendo.


----------



## Alxemi (5 Abr 2017)

le estoy pillando el gusto a los tradeos flash siguiendo pumps, anteayer doge y dos veces maid, ayer dos veces en ltc, hoy una en eth, hay mucho volumen y va saltando de una coin a otra. Ahora esroy mirando xrp a ver si le veo el momento mientras corrige un poco eth.

---------- Post added 05-abr-2017 at 10:24 ----------

cerrado el tradeo de xrp,

hoy va a ser un buen día de verdes en las alts, solo hace falta que btc se calme un poco y vuelve todo el mundo

---------- Post added 05-abr-2017 at 10:29 ----------

ltc no pierde la gasolina, puede que siga así hasta que apruebe el segwit pero luego.... dios dirá, probablemente pinchazo. Estas cosas que descuenta el mercado suelen tener su resaca después.

---------- Post added 05-abr-2017 at 10:33 ----------

dash parece que ya no está bajista y busca estar lateral rondando el 0,06, si lo mantiene sería un valor magnífico para los tenedores, enhorabuena.


----------



## juli (5 Abr 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> ltc no pierde la gasolina, puede que siga así hasta que apruebe el segwit pero luego.... dios dirá, probablemente pinchazo. Estas cosas que descuenta el mercado suelen tener su resaca después.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-abr-2017 at 10:33 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]dash parece que ya no está bajista y busca estar lateral rondando el 0,06, si lo mantiene sería un valor magnífico para los tenedores, enhorabuena.




- Porqué ? Tan poca chicha le ves al segwit de ltc ?

- Dificilmente van a dejar bajar a Dash, tiene muchas novias/estaba convencido que recién bajados los 50 irían a machete, pero ni le han dejado llegar . No me extrañaría estar usándolo de "patrón" refugio para esos trade-express si pisa fuerte en los 100 , pues creo que volverían a rellenar la base de suelo real allí.


----------



## Alxemi (5 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> - Porqué ? Tan poca chicha le ves al segwit de ltc ?
> 
> - Dificilmente van a dejar bajar a Dash, tiene muchas novias/estaba convencido que recién bajados los 50 irían a machete, pero ni le han dejado llegar . No me extrañaría estar usándolo de "patrón" refugio para esos trade-express si pisa fuerte en los 100 , pues creo que volverían a rellenar la base de suelo real allí.



El segwit es una mejora tecnológica que no implica mayor adopción de la moneda per se, este tipo de cosas generan hype y en el momento de mercado en el que nos encontramos, con la incertidumbre del btc, la etf caida y entrando tanto dinero nuevo se traduce en subidones, pero una vez aprobado, cuando se vea que el ltc se sigue usando por los mismos y para lo mismo, puede haber decepción y corrección. 

La demanda real solo la genera la adopción, y eso es lo que tira del precio para arriba en el largo plazo. La demanda por hypes o noticias es pasajera y suele servir solo para especular. Creo que la demanda de ltc en este caso es del segundo tipo.

Tampoco quiero decir con esto que descuente todo lo subido desde que comenzó el pump, pero si veo probable cierta corrección, además de observar el mercado como decía es algo que suele pasar con este tipo de eventos, por ejemplo los halvings, que es un evento que hace pensar que tras ocurrir subirá el precio, pues se descuentan antes y luego al contrario de lo que todo el mundo espera hay crash (aunque luego la corriente puede mantenerse alcista).

Claro que también puedo equivocarme y sea aprobarse el SG y irse a la luna para no volver jamás, hablo solo de impresiones y puedo equivocarme, no me hagáis mucho caso, como sabéis yo digo lo que hago y mi opinión pero no doy consejos que los carga el diablo.


----------



## juli (5 Abr 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> El segwit es una mejora tecnológica que no implica mayor adopción de la moneda per se, este tipo de cosas generan hype y en el momento de mercado en el que nos encontramos, con la incertidumbre del btc, la etf caida y entrando tanto dinero nuevo se traduce en subidones, pero una vez aprobado, cuando se vea que el ltc se sigue usando por los mismos y para lo mismo, puede haber decepción y corrección. .




Y "lo mismo" por "los mismos" implica algo negativo ? Quién y para qué usa LTC ?

En el hilo del btc se vende /o se vendía/ el segwit como un gran adelanto . Si lo es realmente, porqué en BTC sí y en LTC no ? 

Hay un factor que se obvia bastante y es que siendo BTC la referencia criptomonetaria, no hay que achacar todo su parón al follón de BU /que sin duda ha sido importante y el detonante/ sino a toda la coyuntura del sector y ,también para mal, el éxito de BTC y su precio consiguiente, pues los márgenes con que se responde cada avance son mucho más reducidos hoy en día y sin duda más fructíferos de darse en otras coins ya que sus subidas serían infinitamente más pronunciadas.

EN este aspecto, a BTC le queda sin duda, la solvencia. Pero tal como están las cosas, y estando precisamente su versatilidad y su capacidad de respuesta en cuestión, cada día menos.

Falta transmitir esa solvencia , aunque sea en pequeñas dosis para avances parciales por parte de otras compañías del sector. Compañías que estarán viendo perfectamente en la actual coyuntura que sus propuestas pueden ser mucho más consideradas que antes y no como la de meros segundones. Ahora quedaría una respuesta adecuada, claro .

Evidentemente y por mucho que se quiera transmitir o que no se sea capaz de percibir el moemento, el mercado tiene ante sí muchos más factores nuevos que el simple chanchullo del chino. De hecho, el chino no ha abierto la lata de BTC como era su bandera, sino la de todo el sector , muchos de cuyos integrantes estarán a la altura de las circunstancias . / muchos otros, obviamente, no /.


----------



## Alxemi (5 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> Y "lo mismo" por "los mismos" implica algo negativo ? Quién y para qué usa LTC ?
> 
> En el hilo del btc se vende /o se vendía/ el segwit como un gran adelanto . Si lo es realmente, porqué en BTC sí y en LTC no ?
> 
> ...



Es un adelanto para BTC porque nace de la necesidad de escalabilidad y de implementar nuevas tecnologías que la red necesita por su aumento en la adopción y la *demanda real* de nuevos servicios por parte de los adoptantes.
Para LTC será bueno, no digo que no, pero lo está adoptando por inercia y no porque sea necesario. Nada hay que solucionar en LTC incluyendo SG desde mi punto de vista. LTc está bien como está y simplemente añade SG para mejorar pero no hay nada que le empuje a hacerlo realmente.

En cuanto a lo segundo que comentas, veo imposible discernir que parte de culpa del mercado actual es del chino y cual de mera coyuntura. Yo veo mas chino que coyuntura. Discrepo en que el btc tenga cada día menos solvencia y ese hueco lo estén ocupando otras coins. Yo creo que cada día tiene mas y prueba de ello es que cada vez crece su adopción y es menos volatil. Pero tiene cada vez mas solvencia en lo suyo, que hoy en día es lo que es.

Lo que pasa es que BTC no hace "de todo" y esos huecos si que los están rellenando otras monedas, al menos en lo que respecta a anonimato y contratos inteligentes,,, hasta que el BTC evolucione hasta ahí, si lo hace. ¿que pasará entonces? Algunos creen que será el fin de las alts, yo creo que no, pero por simple inercia de mercado.

Ten cuidado con las alegrias de la volatilidad... que muchas son pasajeras...

Por cierto ¿hay alguien mas haciendo tradeos rápidos hoy? Vaya día, me estoy poniendo ciego, ::


----------



## Alxemi (5 Abr 2017)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Yo esperaré a que llegue el solsticio de verano para entrar con FIAT, ¿por qué? Porque me acabo de cambiar de proyecto y desconozco como me irá
> 
> Depende de ello que me dedique un par de horas diarias a tradear
> 
> Mientras tanto mis BTC se mantienen en sus wallet tranquilos, que para eso están, para estar tranquilos



Haces bien, yo por hoy cierro que parece que se está enfriando el mercado.

Tampoco hace falta tanto tiempo para tradear, los larguillos que llamo yo no duran mas de 5 o 10 minutos, eso si, tienes que dar con el momento adecuado, pero teniendo las gráficas de soslayo lo vas viendo. Yo compatibilizo el trading con muuuchas actividades mas


----------



## juli (5 Abr 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Es un adelanto para BTC porque nace de la necesidad de escalabilidad y de implementar nuevas tecnologías que la red necesita por su aumento en la adopción y la *demanda real* de nuevos servicios por parte de los adoptantes.
> Para LTC será bueno, no digo que no, pero lo está adoptando por inercia y no porque sea necesario. Nada hay que solucionar en LTC incluyendo SG desde mi punto de vista. LTc está bien como está y simplemente añade SG para mejorar pero no hay nada que le empuje a hacerlo realmente.
> 
> En cuanto a lo segundo que comentas, veo imposible discernir que parte de culpa del mercado actual es del chino y cual de mera coyuntura. Yo veo mas chino que coyuntura. Discrepo en que el btc tenga cada día menos solvencia y ese hueco lo estén ocupando otras coins. Yo creo que cada día tiene mas y prueba de ello es que cada vez crece su adopción y es menos volatil. Pero tiene cada vez mas solvencia en lo suyo, que hoy en día es lo que es.
> ...



Precisamente, yo no digo que BTC no sea solvente, sino que cada día lo es menos /en determinadas áreas, era INCUESTIONABLE y ahora, ya no , eso es un hecho/. Tampoco creo que las alt, en general, sean solventes...sino que están en su momento para conseguir hacerlo así y de su respuesta a ese reto dependerán muchas cosas en el futuro / aún parcialmente en targets y nichos concretos /.

La mano ancha que BTC ha dejado por narices en un mercado que tenía en la palma hace nada generará situaciones puntuales con consecuencias de mercado sólidas que caminarán en adelante según sus propios factores, timings y agentes, ajenos a "encíclicas papales" . El mercado , sin un oligopolio que BTC tenía de facto, se atomizará y la concepción "macro" de un gigantesco BTC en el mundo cripto nunca le dedicará ya la atención suficiente para recuperarlos . De ahí,por ejemplo, mi insitencia en que Dash se aupara y centrara en el dinero "cotidiano" , pues la red resultante sería muy leal a una propuesta positiva y funcional en esos términos . Por cierto, sigo echando de menos poner de relevancia de la manera que sea esa afceta de Dash, entiendo que esa idea se tenía que estar vendiendo infinitamente más ahora mismo.

De la volatilidad yo no me fío un segundo, pero gracias. Otro asunto es que las cosas salgan bien, pero ahí ya, cada uno, la suerte, todo...Ya veremos.


----------



## juli (5 Abr 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ....



[youtube]X9ooqzOHLUY[/youtube]

Gracias, jefe.


----------



## racional (5 Abr 2017)

Creo que lo que esta pasando es que cada temporada esta de moda una nueva altcoint, marzo ha sido la moda de eth y dash, peo en los siguientes meses podrian ser otras nuevas como waves o factom, lo que veo es cada vez mas reticencia a los inversores a comprar caro y solo buscan las baratas.


----------



## paketazo (5 Abr 2017)

Echadle un ojo a CLAM, no es una moneda que siga para nada, pero el chart empieza a tener buena pinta si se entra en el momento apropiado.

No llevo ni una.

Un saludo


----------



## Kondarra (5 Abr 2017)

Duda. Como habéis leído he encontrado un grupo que se dedica a pumpear alts con poco valor. 
Si cogemos un alt entre varios de los que aquí escribimos, compramos en bloque a la hora H del día D, ¿podríamos pumpear algo o se me está yendo la olla? Evidentemente comprando ETH no vamos a conseguir nada pero con Hermanos Fernández Coin? 
Si queréis que lo debatamos...


----------



## Alxemi (5 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Duda. Como habéis leído he encontrado un grupo que se dedica a pumpear alts con poco valor.
> Si cogemos un alt entre varios de los que aquí escribimos, compramos en bloque a la hora H del día D, ¿podríamos pumpear algo o se me está yendo la olla? Evidentemente comprando ETH no vamos a conseguir nada pero con Hermanos Fernández Coin?
> Si queréis que lo debatamos...



Los grupos que organizan Pumps existen desde hace tiempo. El problema es que necesitas una masa de pardillos a los que timar. Antiguamente se hacía en Twitter. Entrabas en el grupo y te decían que Pumpear. Tu eras el pardillo. Ellos ya habían comprado antes y tenían las posiciones de venta puestas. Como pardillo podías tener suerte o no tenerla, dependía de la masa de pardillos y tu lugar en ella. Un timo piramidal en toda regla. 
Sí pagabas una cantidad, podías entrar en el grupo que dirigía el cotarro donde, supongo, te informaban antes que al resto (pero seguro que después de haber puesto los líderes las órdenes) 
Todo esto lo he observado desde fuera, sin participar. Organizar un Pump artificial es algo muy peligroso, hace falta volumen para despegar y si lo pones tu te puedes quedar en pelotas porque se suelen Pumpear shitcoins auténticas que no tienen libro para llamar la atención con el porcentaje de crecimiento de la cotización, y te puedes quedar en pelotas muuucho tiempo. 
Dicho esto, desconozco como funciona ese grupo. Tal vez tienen una dinámica más justa para con sus miembros, yo por mi parte quiero intentar estudiarlo, incluso a lo mejor participo, aunque ese exchange me parece un shitexchanger como dice mojón,


Desde móvil


----------



## juli (5 Abr 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Los grupos que organizan Pumps existen desde hace tiempo. El problema es que necesitas una masa de pardillos a los que timar. Antiguamente se hacía en Twitter. Entrabas en el grupo y te decían que Pumpear. Tu eras el pardillo. Ellos ya habían comprado antes y tenían las posiciones de venta puestas. Como pardillo podías tener suerte o no tenerla, dependía de la masa de pardillos y tu lugar en ella. Un timo piramidal en toda regla.
> Sí pagabas una cantidad, podías entrar en el grupo que dirigía el cotarro donde, supongo, te informaban antes que al resto (pero seguro que después de haber puesto los líderes las órdenes)
> Todo esto lo he observado desde fuera, sin participar. Organizar un Pump artificial es algo muy peligroso, hace falta volumen para despegar y si lo pones tu te puedes quedar en pelotas porque se suelen Pumpear shitcoins auténticas que no tienen libro para llamar la atención con el porcentaje de crecimiento de la cotización, y te puedes quedar en pelotas muuucho tiempo.
> Dicho esto, desconozco como funciona ese grupo. Tal vez tienen una dinámica más justa para con sus miembros, yo por mi parte quiero intentar estudiarlo, incluso a lo mejor participo, aunque ese exchange me parece un shitexchanger como dice mojón,
> ...



Al personal se le va con las ganancias exponenciales. Pillan 2 olazas , se les gira el moño y se creen que el mundo se ha creado hoy a la mañana y está hecho de pasta al cubo.

La codicia , menudo peligro . Y en el pecado, la penitencia.

Kondarra, abróchate los machos y amarra las que estás zumbando, que te va muy bien, hombre. No cuesta nada currarlo !

---------- Post added 05-abr-2017 at 20:55 ----------

Litecoin en 2 cifras y un 250% del precio al que paketazo guiñó un ojo.

Bien,no ?


----------



## Kondarra (5 Abr 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Los grupos que organizan Pumps existen desde hace tiempo. El problema es que necesitas una masa de pardillos a los que timar. Antiguamente se hacía en Twitter. Entrabas en el grupo y te decían que Pumpear. Tu eras el pardillo. Ellos ya habían comprado antes y tenían las posiciones de venta puestas. Como pardillo podías tener suerte o no tenerla, dependía de la masa de pardillos y tu lugar en ella. Un timo piramidal en toda regla.
> Sí pagabas una cantidad, podías entrar en el grupo que dirigía el cotarro donde, supongo, te informaban antes que al resto (pero seguro que después de haber puesto los líderes las órdenes)
> Todo esto lo he observado desde fuera, sin participar. Organizar un Pump artificial es algo muy peligroso, hace falta volumen para despegar y si lo pones tu te puedes quedar en pelotas porque se suelen Pumpear shitcoins auténticas que no tienen libro para llamar la atención con el porcentaje de crecimiento de la cotización, y te puedes quedar en pelotas muuucho tiempo.
> Dicho esto, desconozco como funciona ese grupo. Tal vez tienen una dinámica más justa para con sus miembros, yo por mi parte quiero intentar estudiarlo, incluso a lo mejor participo, aunque ese exchange me parece un shitexchanger como dice mojón,
> ...





Me he estado leyendo cómo eligen la alt y parece justo. Copio y pego:

Before each pump, a list of 8 to 16 altcoins is created and published to the community. One of the coins on the list will be get pumped on announcement. The coin of interest will be publicy randomized based on a predefined future blockchain hash. A target block hash will be defined 20 minutes before pump starts. The target hash’s first character will determine coin to pump according to the coin list. As no one predict block hashes, no one is able to prebuy coins before the official coin announcement. This results in same chances for everyone participating in the pump, keeping it all as fair as possible.

Entones dicen cuál es la alt. Yo me imagino que tendrán un bot que conforme la publican, o segundos antes, compra. ¿Pero y si yo tengo un bot que conforme la publican mando una orden de compra un 20% más caro del precio de inicio (para tener más opciones de entrar) y a la vez me envía una orden de venta al 200%, por poner una cifra?
Donde yo veo el timo es en la codicia por entrar a cualquier coste. Quiero decir que si intentas entrar al coste inicial y no entras, y sigues intentando entrar con porcentajes cada vez más altos tienes muchas papeletas de cagarla. Pero si entras a +20% o si al no conseguir entrar no lo vuelves a intentar? También es peligrosa la codicia al fijar la salida, pero si la fijas al principio y no es exagerada?

No sé, me crea curiosidad. Las pumps creadas ahí están, se puede consultar el histórico en Bittrex. 

En todo caso, si varios de vosotros queréis hacer una prueba entre nosotros, poniendo las mismas órdenes todos, haciéndolo con seriedad y honestidad, yo estoy abierto, soy inquieto y curioso. Esta gente ha pumpeado metiendo 25 BTC, no es mucho entre unos cuantos...


----------



## zyro (5 Abr 2017)

^^
quizás Telegram te sirva para la coordinación en Tiempo real


----------



## spala (6 Abr 2017)

yo no paro de palmar pasta con litecoin, siempre hace lo contrario de lo q espero,

he llegado a un punto que no se q mierda hacer ya o que esperarme de litecoin,

a dia de hoy, de los 2000€ q puse hace como 3 años, no paró de bajar, 
tenia basura,
estando en los 4$/ltc decido vender y ver si recupero algo, por que lleva 3 años sin moverse de esos limites, y de repente pum! el dia q vendo se estalla hasta los 7, y 10, y 11$... para cagarse, 
lo q tengo ahora no vale mas de 250$, no se ni en q posicion quedarme, cada vez q lo muevo termino perdiendo, no logro aprovechar las olas de subida y bajada.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (6 Abr 2017)

spala dijo:


> yo no paro de palmar pasta con litecoin, siempre hace lo contrario de lo q espero,
> 
> he llegado a un punto que no se q mierda hacer ya o que esperarme de litecoin,
> 
> ...



Se agradecen estos comentarios.

Por cada "triunfadoh" de las shitcoins, debe haber 99 como tú.


----------



## zyro (6 Abr 2017)

spala dijo:


> yo no paro de palmar pasta con litecoin, siempre hace lo contrario de lo q espero,
> 
> he llegado a un punto que no se q mierda hacer ya o que esperarme de litecoin,
> 
> ...



el trading es complicadísimo y con las criptos más. desde primeros de marzo, estamos asistiendo a un baile de pumps de Alts, uno detrás de otro.

justificación?
principalmente dos, que venían de caer la mayoría durante meses, mientras BTC subía y que las ballenas decidieron que a BTC le tocaba una parada en el camino y había que pegarse un fiestorro con cada alt que pumpearan: ETH, DASH, LTC....

Salvo algún iluminado insoportable que he leído por ahí, a nadie le he visto predecir la jugada. Lo mismo que cuando termine el baile de alt, será BTC el que vuelva a moverse.

Mucho ánimo, si es para trading, buscate un sistema apropiado para tradear. No es lo mismo el euro-dolar que una Altcoin. Y se disciplinado al sistema. Mientras menos entradas tenga el sistema, mayor calidad de vida, tu decides.


----------



## Kondarra (6 Abr 2017)

¿Qué opináis del momento de Litecoin? ¿Buen o mal momento de entrar largo?


----------



## michinato (6 Abr 2017)

spala dijo:


> yo no paro de palmar pasta con litecoin, siempre hace lo contrario de lo q espero,
> 
> he llegado a un punto que no se q mierda hacer ya o que esperarme de litecoin,
> 
> ...





Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Quizás te haya faltado un poco de disciplina ,seguir una estrategia y respetarla.
> 
> Una top ten es una top ten, las criptos no se "pudren", si no necesitabas los 2mil (se ve que no) no entiendo para qué vendiste.




Y con más motivo cuando se han dado los siguientes factores:

Se ha visto que LTC suele seguir a las subidas de BTC pero con un cierto retraso. Aquí estaba pendiente todavía que siguiera a la subida de BTC a los 1200$ 
Era de las pocas coins del Top que todavía no había tenido su pump.
Litecoin empezaba a hacer visible que iba a aprobar segwit.
...

A mi me pareció razonable apostar por LTC lo poco que me quedaba en el exchange sin cambiar y entré en febrero a unos 3,9.

En el resto de criptos soy de ir a muy largo plazo porque creo en los proyectos. Esta es la única que he entrado por especulación, ya que realmente no creo que LTC aporte nada especial ni haga mejor lo que ya hacen otras monedas. Supongo que me saldré pronto, o quizás pruebe la estrategia remonster.


----------



## germantsi (6 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis del momento de Litecoin? ¿Buen o mal momento de entrar largo?



Yo acabo de cambiar mis Dash por Litecoin, mi apuesta es que segwit se apruebe (falta un 5%) y entonces los usuarios de Bitcoin vayan pasándose poco a poco a Litecoin (por la similitud entre ambas) y suba el precio...

No quiero con esto aconsejar a nadie, tan solo es mi apuesta.

Por principios quiero Dash, pero después de perderme la subida de Ethereum y Ripple (aproveche algo), quiero especular un poco a ver que pasa. Si lo pierdo pues bueno... mala suerte y a otra cosa.


----------



## spala (6 Abr 2017)

yo conozco bitcoin desde que costaba entre 3 y 6$
para aquel entonces aun resonaba la historia del forero que regaló 10 000 bitcoins al que le pagara una pizza, era la anecdota reina del mundo bitcoin,

a mi me apetecía invertir, ni q fueran 200€ pero en casa mi madre me cortaba las alas,
"eso que es? es tirar el dinero, no hagas tonterias, eso son chorradas blabllba"

y pues en vez de potenciar mis iniciativas, las derrumaba.


mas adelante se puso a 200, yo me cagué en todo, 
y de repente pasó esa locura de pasar los 1000$

en pleno auge de subida, decidi coger 2000€ y comprar, ya no actuaba de forma racional,
era un tren donde me quería sentar hace tiempo, pero cuando entré me encontré los asientos llenos.

el caso es que habia petado la burbuja pero LTC aun hacia un poco el tonto, ya estaba en declive, compre unos 100 LTC cuando costaba no se si 30$ creo, o por ahi,
pense que volveria a subir,
no subió en la puta vida. 
Dado que lo que tenia no me valia casi nada, con mi ignorancia de principiante, invertí en shitcoins que parecian moverse rapido y dar beneficios rapidos.
De ahi perdi como 50 LTC por imbécil, victima de pump/dumps. 

Y asi me quede con unos 50 LTC que han pasado a ser como 25 ahora mismo, por haber vendido en 4 y ponerse de un dia para otro en 8 o más...
3 putos años quieta para saltar el dia que vendo, es para cagarse.

y esa es la historia de mi desgracia xD

Asi es como las criptos se llevaron mi money, 
Aun tengo algo en bitcoins, como 0.2 Btc o así, pero eso lo gane por otros medios y no lo he tocado.


----------



## Alxemi (6 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Me he estado leyendo cómo eligen la alt y parece justo. Copio y pego:
> 
> Before each pump, a list of 8 to 16 altcoins is created and published to the community. One of the coins on the list will be get pumped on announcement. The coin of interest will be publicy randomized based on a predefined future blockchain hash. A target block hash will be defined 20 minutes before pump starts. The target hash’s first character will determine coin to pump according to the coin list. As no one predict block hashes, no one is able to prebuy coins before the official coin announcement. This results in same chances for everyone participating in the pump, keeping it all as fair as possible.
> 
> ...



Es interesante, yo creo que merece la pena observarlo de cerca. Por mi parte necesitaría estudiarlo bien antes de entrar y no creo que pueda en esta ocasión, era hoy jueves ¿no?

Lo de hacerlo entre nosotros no lo veo. Al menos no ahora. Habría que seguir ese grupo bien de cerca y participar en él durante algún tiempo para conocer bien las dinámicas de ese tipo de acciones y entonces evaluar si es conveniente salirse.

---------- Post added 06-abr-2017 at 10:12 ----------




zyro dijo:


> ^^
> quizás Telegram te sirva para la coordinación en Tiempo real



No se si para lo del pump organizado, pero ya simplemente para especular con alts creo que es una magnifica idea. Voy a ver si lo creo y os cuento para entrar.

Si luego vemos que no sirve de nada se cierra, pero como prueba suena muy bien.

---------- Post added 06-abr-2017 at 10:25 ----------




spala dijo:


> yo no paro de palmar pasta con litecoin, siempre hace lo contrario de lo q espero,
> 
> he llegado a un punto que no se q mierda hacer ya o que esperarme de litecoin,
> 
> ...



Te fallaron los nervios en esa venta a 4$. Yo he estado en situaciones, no se si parecidas porque no se cuando compraste, pero seguro que similares, de entrar en algo y ponerme muy en rojo durante bastante tiempo. La última vez que me ha pasado ha sido por ejemplo con lisk, y aún sigo en rojo.
Por eso no me gustan las estrategias a medio plazo y o bien hago un tradeo flash para sacar btc o mantengo no matter what.

Las criptos son muy cabronas y hay que tener cuidado con las expectativas. Yo no se que haría en tu lugar porque me haría falta el cuadro completo y mi perfil de riesgo probablemente es muy diferente al tuyo. Quizás mantener y olvidarme durante dos años, pero depende de lo que signifique ese capital para ti,

En cualquier caso se agradece que lo comentes, hay que tener siempre muy en cuenta los riesgos sobre todo para la gente que entra nueva, que al final solo hablamos de lo que ganamos y esto parece jauja-

---------- Post added 06-abr-2017 at 10:31 ----------




Kondarra dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis del momento de Litecoin? ¿Buen o mal momento de entrar largo?



uf! imposible de saber. Yo no voy a entrar porque tengo otras apuestas, pero es un momento especialmente volatil. LTC va a estrenar el SG y puede lanzarse o pinchar. Yo creo que pinchará, quizás después de un pump&dump rapido... yo creo que estaré atengo si tal pump&dump existe para intentar sacar algo de él porque el volumen del mismo puede ser brutal, pero luego me saldré. Nunca me ha gustado LTC además, no le vi sentido en su dia, no se que aporta al sistema, es un btc con mínimos cambios.

Antes de en LTC a largo entraría en otras que veo infravaloradas como NAV (voy cargado), pero entrar para salir rápido puede ser un movimiento maestro... si tienes algo de suerte con el timing. Estamos viviendo un volumen en las alts acojonante que nos va a dar mas sorpresas seguro.

---------- Post added 06-abr-2017 at 10:38 ----------




Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Yo a quien veo bien para entrar es ha ripple, que ha corregido
> 
> De lite, por lo que sé, tiene a uno detrás manejando el cotarro, así que entraría y si me da un 10% ya me saldría
> 
> ...



Las funciones avanzadas de BTC incluida la que hablas pueden tener lugar una vez aprobado el segwit, y como sabéis está complicado con todo el drama de los chinos. Aunque hoy puede haber un giro en el tema, supongo que leéis el hilo del btc, hay una noticia bomba sobre intereses de mineros que se oponen al SG.

Una vez aprobado el SG en BTC, y yo creo que se aprobará, el mercado de las ALTs se va a contraer en mi opinión. Creo que los volúmenes que estamos viendo estos dias son en parte consecuencia del forkdrama de btc. Sin fork, con SG y SideChains (que vendrá despues) las cadenas laterales de BTC serán competencia de las ALTs. El proyecto para crear contratos inteligentes usando la blockchain de bitcoin (en una sidechain) es rootstock: Rootstock

Hay quien opina (el señor mojon, aquí presente) que con cadenas laterales el BTC acabará absorviendo las ALTs. Yo no creo que ocurra del todo por una cuestión de timing y momentum. Pero el mero hecho de que exista la posibilidad al aprobarse el segwit de que las cosas vayan por ahí afectará al mercado. Es lo que espero al menos.

---------- Post added 06-abr-2017 at 10:44 ----------




spala dijo:


> yo conozco bitcoin desde que costaba entre 3 y 6$
> para aquel entonces aun resonaba la historia del forero que regaló 10 000 bitcoins al que le pagara una pizza, era la anecdota reina del mundo bitcoin,
> 
> a mi me apetecía invertir, ni q fueran 200€ pero en casa mi madre me cortaba las alas,
> ...



Gracias por contarlo. Post de referencia para novatos sobre los peligros de las criptos. 
Yo mantendría esos LT, poco tienes que perder ya, y lo mismo pega un pump supremo. Pero yo no soy tu y no me atrevería a darte consejos,
En cualquier caso suerte,


----------



## Kondarra (6 Abr 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Es interesante, yo creo que merece la pena observarlo de cerca. Por mi parte necesitaría estudiarlo bien antes de entrar y no creo que pueda en esta ocasión, era hoy jueves ¿no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hoy a las 23:00h, hora peninsular.
Con LTC me refería a entrar largo a corto plazo buscando un pump y salir.


----------



## Alxemi (6 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Hoy a las 23:00h, hora peninsular.
> Con LTC me refería a entrar largo a corto plazo buscando un pump y salir.



Yo puede que haga algo así si veo tendencia pero buscando un % pequeño para no pillarme.


----------



## paketazo (6 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Echadle un ojo a CLAM, no es una moneda que siga para nada, pero el chart empieza a tener buena pinta si se entra en el momento apropiado.
> 
> No llevo ni una.
> 
> Un saludo



El que hubiese tenido tiempo y estado atento, le pudo sacar un 80% sin despeinarse.

Y creo que le queda fuelle. No llevo ni una

Un saludo y buen día.


----------



## Alxemi (6 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> El que hubiese tenido tiempo y estado atento, le pudo sacar un 80% sin despeinarse.
> 
> Y creo que le queda fuelle. No llevo ni una
> 
> Un saludo y buen día.



¿Puedes abundar algo en el análisis que hiciste?


----------



## paketazo (6 Abr 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> ¿Puedes abundar algo en el análisis que hiciste?



Simple acumulación y cruce de medias móviles...más o menos lo que veo ahora mismo por Factom, pero ya sabéis, no siempre se cumple.

Un saludo


----------



## Alxemi (6 Abr 2017)

segwit cada vez mas cerca de btc. ojo que puede acatarrar a ltc antes de lo previsto.


----------



## Alxemi (6 Abr 2017)

viene sangre señores


----------



## juli (6 Abr 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> viene sangre señores



A qué te refieres ?


----------



## Alxemi (6 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> A qué te refieres ?



Bajadas generalizadas de las alts. (mi impresión)


----------



## Sr.Mojón (6 Abr 2017)




----------



## Kondarra (6 Abr 2017)




----------



## paketazo (6 Abr 2017)

XCP falta por pumpear. Ahora mismo está en zona neutra con un ápice alcista. Debería perforar 0.003850 para confirmar.

Es una de esas que cada X tiempo siguen un patrón, pero ya sabéis que aquí lo único exacto es que como no andemos con ojo nos soplan los BTC.

Un saludo y buena tarde.


----------



## tixel (6 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


>



No entiendo el grafico, ¿dice que cuando el porcentaje de btc con respecto a las alt cae, es que el dinero está más cerca de volver a btc?


----------



## Alxemi (6 Abr 2017)

El rojo es ya general, a LTC le ha costado un poco pero ya empieza a caer,
Solo FCT resiste!
La verdad es que me dan ganas de venderlo todo porque lo veo bastante claro, pero no lo haré, porque:
-HODL significa HODL
-Luego tardo años en sacarlo en polo

---------- Post added 06-abr-2017 at 22:26 ----------

por cierto se acercan las 23:00, ¿va a entrar alguien en el pump ese?

---------- Post added 06-abr-2017 at 22:31 ----------

Bueno, he creado un grupo de telegram para comentar trading de criptos, quien quiera unirse que mande MP y le mando el link de entrada o invitacion.
Es a modo de prueba, si vemos que es útil pues se queda, si no pues se borra.
Es para trading de criptos en general de peña burbujarra.


----------



## paketazo (6 Abr 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> El rojo es ya general, a LTC le ha costado un poco pero ya empieza a caer,
> Solo FCT resiste!
> La verdad es que me dan ganas de venderlo todo porque lo veo bastante claro, pero no lo haré, porque:
> -HODL significa HODL
> ...



Yo también lo veo claro, no tenemos más que mirar charts de las alts potentes, a largo plazo, y vemos un patrón, pumps relativamente rápidos, y dumps largos y aburridos.

Creo que nos esperan días de aburrimiento salvo que BTC la casque, algo que ahora mismo no creo...ya ha muerto tantas veces que empieza a ser inmortal.

Yo por mi parte, doy por zanjado el tradeo, me quedo con lo puesto, y repliego velas...eso sí, dejando algo listo para disparar por si veo bajadas exageradas o una subida demasiado vertical en BTC.

Veremos que sucede, pero como dices...yo lo veo claro. Veremos si BTC regresa a ese 80% de dominancia...es la clave de todo.

Suerte


----------



## Alxemi (6 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo también lo veo claro, no tenemos más que mirar charts de las alts potentes, a largo plazo, y vemos un patrón, pumps relativamente rápidos, y dumps largos y aburridos.
> 
> Creo que nos esperan días de aburrimiento salvo que BTC la casque, algo que ahora mismo no creo...ya ha muerto tantas veces que empieza a ser inmortal.
> 
> ...



Lo que pasa es que mis valores no son de estos pumpeados ultimamente, los veo mas estables; sufrirán sin duda, pero luego puede que recuperen... no se, mantendré la apuesta.

Estoy mirando esto de fairpumps, tienen un "inner circle" en slack de pago (0.39btc) que no entiendo bien para que sirve

---------- Post added 06-abr-2017 at 23:02 ----------

La BTC dominance se empieza a recuperar, 70,4%
Lo veo en 75% en breve, y a BTC en un ATH.


----------



## racional (6 Abr 2017)

BTC y ETH son las unicas dos fiables.

---------- Post added 06-abr-2017 at 21:24 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> Yo también lo veo claro, no tenemos más que mirar charts de las alts potentes, a largo plazo, y vemos un patrón, pumps relativamente rápidos, y dumps largos y aburridos.



La clave es en las que tengan futuro, por ofrecer una tecnologia innovadora, y aun tienen una capitalizacion muy baja, esas son las que en 1 o 2 años pueden multiplicar su valor por 60.


----------



## catoshi (6 Abr 2017)

spala dijo:


> yo no paro de palmar pasta con litecoin, siempre hace lo contrario de lo q espero,
> 
> he llegado a un punto que no se q mierda hacer ya o que esperarme de litecoin,
> 
> ...



Si ibas palmando pasta desde hace eones, deberias haberlo dejado ya que la cotizacion estaba practicamente plana. Era cuestion de tiempo que LTC pumpeara por el hype del segwit. Mientras el segwit seguia ganando % habia que mantener posiciones. Hoy, el subnormal del chino de la pool de f2pool decide soltar este tweet:

Twitter

Tambien ha coincidido con otra pool diciendo que descartaban de momento el apoyar segwit.

Estabamos al 70-71%. 4 puntos de activar segwit, cuatro.

Como los chinos son asi ya me veia venir algo asi asi que estaba pendiente de sus twitters, cuando he viste ese tweet he vendido todo de golpe.

He sabido surfear esa ola de hype y me he llevado 2 BTC de beneficio.

Y ojo por que en ningun momento a dicho que cancele el suporte, a dicho que se lo pensara. Y ahora resulta que Charlie Lee ha hablado con el y dice que se lo ha pensado y seguira apoyandolo (otra ventaja de LTC es que el creador sea un chino, diplomatico y sabe mediar bien), es decir seguimos en un 68-71%, a las puertas del segwit:

Twitter

El hermano de Charlie Lee tiene suficiente hashrate como para pasar los 75% en cualquier momento. Creo que esta esperando a que pasen bloques para empezar a señalizar justo cuando empiecen las 2 semanas que se necesitan en el 75%, asi que igual hay movimiento de aqui a 1 o 2 dias. 

Quiza sea una buena opcion jugarsela para la siguiente ola. Seguimos estando cerca del segwit, mucho mas que el BTC, aunque veo que UASF ganara soporte despues de la movida de los mineros con el ASICBOOST, pero para eso aun queda, y una activacion por el metodo convencional de los mineros acordando un 75% siempre sera mejor que recurrir al UASF, asi que hay dinero que hacer con LTC si se controlan bien los tiempos y con un poco de suerte podemos sacarnos un par de BTCs mas.

No te extrañe que lo del chino haya sido todo premeditado. Pone short y suelta el tweet, tumba la cotizacion y gana un par de millones en cuestion de minutos. Luego dice que aqui no ha pasado nada y a seguir ganado pasta para arriba.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## Kondarra (6 Abr 2017)

Bueno, ya puedo hablar en primera persona de cómo va el rollo de los fair pumps. Como anticipo: si no tienes un bot que haga todo por ti, olvídate. Ha durado 30 segundos!!
Han pumpeado BRX y ha pasado de 0,00006 a 0,0008. 
Yo he intentado meter una cantidad testimonial para probar y nada, tarde. 
Con un bot puede ser interesante, no lo sé, sin él, no. 
Se han metido 83BTC en total, aprox.


----------



## catoshi (6 Abr 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> segwit cada vez mas cerca de btc. ojo que puede acatarrar a ltc antes de lo previsto.



Cada vez mas cerca? estamos donde siempre. El segwit no se activara por hashrate en BTC en la vida. La unica forma seria un UASF.


----------



## Kondarra (6 Abr 2017)

Así ha sido.


----------



## zyro (7 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Bueno, ya puedo hablar en primera persona de cómo va el rollo de los fair pumps. Como anticipo: si no tienes un bot que haga todo por ti, olvídate. Ha durado 30 segundos!!
> Han pumpeado BRX y ha pasado de 0,00006 a 0,0008.
> Yo he intentado meter una cantidad testimonial para probar y nada, tarde.
> Con un bot puede ser interesante, no lo sé, sin él, no.
> Se han metido 83BTC en total, aprox.



en realidad ha durado 2 minutos y medio, no?
está claro que ellos han estado comprando a 6k sat, durante dias para que no se notara, y al minuto siguiente de anunciarlo se han puesto a vender. Con que hayan vendido a 60k sat de media, ya se han sacado un x10

Ellos si se sacan un 1000%

De todos modos, es interesante que nos tengas informado.

Habría que ver que beneficio tienes por pagar esos 0.39 BTC


----------



## Kondarra (7 Abr 2017)

zyro dijo:


> en realidad ha durado 2 minutos y medio, no?
> 
> está claro que ellos han estado comprando a 6k sat, durante dias para que no se notara, y al minuto siguiente de anunciarlo se han puesto a vender. Con que hayan vendido a 60k sat de media, ya se han sacado un x10
> 
> ...





¿Pagar 0.39 BTC? No hay que pagar nada por participar. Sí tienen otro grupo de pago pero éste no tiene coste. Desconozco cómo funciona el de pago. Si queréis que nos juntemos varios para participar y probar en el de pago poniendo a pachas...


----------



## Alxemi (7 Abr 2017)

catoshi dijo:


> Cada vez mas cerca? estamos donde siempre. El segwit no se activara por hashrate en BTC en la vida. La unica forma seria un UASF.



Y el UASF está cada vez mas cerca.

---------- Post added 07-abr-2017 at 00:35 ----------




Kondarra dijo:


> ¿Pagar 0.39 BTC? No hay que pagar nada por participar. Sí tienen otro grupo de pago pero éste no tiene coste. Desconozco cómo funciona el de pago. Si queréis que nos juntemos varios para participar y probar en el de pago poniendo a pachas...



Yo lo he seguido por curiosidad, no me ha parecido tan rápido. Pero la coin tenía un book de mierda, me ha parecido de alto riesgo.


----------



## psiloman (7 Abr 2017)

Buenos días, en mi opinión hacen falta 3 o 4 días como el de hoy, escoger bien donde metes tu dinero y después HOLD a muerte, como dice Alxemi. Y haces pasta en unos meses con el 90 % de probabilidad. La mayoría de las Alts son de alto riesgo, pero ETH, Ripple, FCT, ICN, y otras pocas van a como mínimo doblar antes de fin de año, si compras barato claro. Y por supuesto unos bitcoin en la saca.

El problema es que hacer hold no es fácil. Te dan las tentaciones y vendes cuando sube un poco por avaricia y cuando baja por miedo.

La solución es separar las inversiones especulativas de las de largo plazo y tener voluntad de hierro, no es fácil. Espero veros a todos también en el grupo de Telegram.

Un saludo.


----------



## Alxemi (7 Abr 2017)

Va bajando todo como era de esperar, las mas pumpeadas y con menos correccion, ltc y xrp son las que mas corrigen. Mis valores principales bajan moderadamente, y dash también aguanta el tipo,

---------- Post added 07-abr-2017 at 10:10 ----------

monero y eth las que menos bajan, cosa lógica.


----------



## zyro (7 Abr 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Buenos días, en mi opinión hacen falta 3 o 4 días como el de hoy, escoger bien donde metes tu dinero y después HOLD a muerte, como dice Alxemi. Y haces pasta en unos meses con el 90 % de probabilidad. La mayoría de las Alts son de alto riesgo, pero ETH, Ripple, FCT, ICN, y otras pocas van a como mínimo doblar antes de fin de año, si compras barato claro. Y por supuesto unos bitcoin en la saca.
> 
> El problema es que hacer hold no es fácil. Te dan las tentaciones y vendes cuando sube un poco por avaricia y cuando baja por miedo.
> 
> ...



Mu bien explicado, muy dificil pillar un precio bueno, y mas dificil mantenerlo.

Hay un grupo para traders con voluntad de hierro?

Hay otro por ahí con nombre de droga en el que se divierten un montón, con gif cada rato


----------



## Alxemi (7 Abr 2017)

zyro dijo:


> Mu bien explicado, muy dificil pillar un precio bueno, y mas dificil mantenerlo.
> 
> Hay un grupo para traders con voluntad de hierro?
> 
> Hay otro por ahí con nombre de droga en el que se divierten un montón, con gif cada rato



quería iniciar un grupo de telegram de burbujarras criptotraders, si te interesa mp,


----------



## zyro (7 Abr 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> quería iniciar un grupo de telegram de burbujarras criptotraders, si te interesa mp,



y tu eres un burbujarra criptotrader? no me suena nada bien esas dos palabras juntas. 
Y porqué me lo dices a mí sólo?

Por otro lado, yo sólo tradeo BTC, con las alt lo veo muy peligroso. Por eso le contestaba al compañero, más de una vez he entrado en alguna, que se me ha ido al infierno después y en cuanto ha recuperado el precio, me he salido echando leches.

Eso no quiere decir que no se pueda ganar mucho dinero, ahí están los pump de varias altcoin importantes. Pero para haberlas pillado bien, había que comprarlas con BTC en máximos históricos.

Y lo más seguro es que en cuanto pase estos pump masivos, nos llevemos otros cuantos meses, quizás 1 año, en volver a verlas pumpear.


----------



## Alxemi (7 Abr 2017)

zyro dijo:


> y tu eres un burbujarra criptotrader? no me suena nada bien esas dos palabras juntas.
> Y porqué me lo dices a mí sólo?



A ti solo no, lo puse en un post anoche.


----------



## juli (7 Abr 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> monero y eth las que menos bajan, cosa lógica.



cuál es la lógica que ves en esos dos casos ?


----------



## Alxemi (7 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> cuál es la lógica que ves en esos dos casos ?



Pues que tienen un precio mas basado en la adopción que en la especulación.

Monero por ejemplo frente al $ ha bajado solo un 0,89% en las últimas 24h. (frente al btc mas, logicamente)


----------



## juli (7 Abr 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Pues que tienen un precio mas basado en la adopción que en la especulación.
> 
> Monero por ejemplo frente al $ ha bajado solo un 0,89% en las últimas 24h. (frente al btc mas, logicamente)



y no ves a Dash en esa tesitura ?


----------



## Alxemi (7 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> y no ves a Dash en esa tesitura ?



dash ha bajado también menos que otras pero es que llevaba ya corrigiendo tiempo.


----------



## juli (7 Abr 2017)

catoshi dijo:


> Si ibas palmando pasta desde hace eones, deberias haberlo dejado ya que la cotizacion estaba practicamente plana. Era cuestion de tiempo que LTC pumpeara por el hype del segwit. Mientras el segwit seguia ganando % habia que mantener posiciones. Hoy, el subnormal del chino de la pool de f2pool decide soltar este tweet:
> 
> Twitter
> 
> ...



Cada post acerca de Litecoin destila negatividad. No leo ninguno positivo per sé, en todo caso, su atractivo como objeto de punmpeo. El caso es que tampoco nada negativo EN CONCRETO

Podrías /y es extensivo a todos/ comentar rasgos importantes de LTC , bien en negativo o en positivo ?

Gracias.

---------- Post added 07-abr-2017 at 11:30 ----------




Alxemi dijo:


> dash ha bajado también menos que otras pero es que llevaba ya corrigiendo tiempo.



Bueno...ayer mismo hasta rompió resistencias...para volver a caer, no ?

Ya me gustaría verla debajo de 50 pavos...pero nunca se va ahí. Por adopción o porque a la fuerza ahorcan , no crees que tiene su red y una base sólida ?


----------



## zyro (7 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> ¿Pagar 0.39 BTC? No hay que pagar nada por participar. Sí tienen otro grupo de pago pero éste no tiene coste. Desconozco cómo funciona el de pago. Si queréis que nos juntemos varios para participar y probar en el de pago poniendo a pachas...



no sé cómo va exactamente, pero si hay dos opciones para unirte al grupo, una pagando y otra sin pagar, ¿quién crees que tendrá mejor información, es decir, enterarse antes de qué cripto va a ser pumpeada?

Digo yo que los 0.39 BTC, aunque la ponen como donación, tendrá alguna contrapartida.


----------



## juli (7 Abr 2017)

El link a la página del segwit de LTC ya no va.

http://litecoinblockhalf.com/segwit.php


----------



## Alxemi (7 Abr 2017)

muy moderadito al final el dump, algunas de mi cartera como xmr y nav ya están subiendo frente al $

A ver que nos depara el fin de semana.


----------



## Kondarra (7 Abr 2017)

zyro dijo:


> no sé cómo va exactamente, pero si hay dos opciones para unirte al grupo, una pagando y otra sin pagar, ¿quién crees que tendrá mejor información, es decir, enterarse antes de qué cripto va a ser pumpeada?
> 
> 
> 
> Digo yo que los 0.39 BTC, aunque la ponen como donación, tendrá alguna contrapartida.





Son grupos diferentes. Un grupo (el gratis) es de actos puntuales. El de pago entiendo que es para pumps más moderados pero más largos en tiempo.


----------



## zyro (7 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Son grupos diferentes. Un grupo (el gratis) es de actos puntuales. El de pago entiendo que es para pumps más moderados pero más largos en tiempo.



sin duda a mí me interesaría el segundo, que el otro si dura 2 minutos, no mola. Quizás alguno esté molesto por hablar de este tema aquí, si trasladáis la discusión a otro sitio, avisad que quiero más info.

Lo de pagar uno los 0.39 y compartirlo después debe tener alguna pega, supongo.


----------



## Alxemi (7 Abr 2017)

btc está paradito, pueden llegar rebotes.


----------



## paketazo (7 Abr 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> btc está paradito, pueden llegar rebotes.



No me fio un pelo.

Mira que soy positivo siempre en los mercados alt, pero me da en la nariz que vamos a seguir pagando prenda durante unas semanas.

Evidentemente habrá rebotes puntuales, pero se han estropeado casi todas las tendencias alcistas en 4 horas, y eso cuesta recuperarlo.

Nos vamos acercando a la media de 50 sesiones en muchos valores, hay que tener ese punto muy presente, pues se entenderá que pasamos a mercado bajista de largo plazo.

Con lo que sea, recomiendo tener un buen % de liquidez ahora mismo...los bots, saben que el dinero se atrae con los pumps, y se dispersa y "roba carteras", con dumps de largo plazo.

En cuanto al grupo ese de pumpear una moneda durante unos minutos, suena a Mortadelo y Filemón...creo que por aquí somos más del estilo de Anacleto...:XX: 

Un saludo


----------



## Alxemi (7 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> No me fio un pelo.
> 
> Mira que soy positivo siempre en los mercados alt, pero me da en la nariz que vamos a seguir pagando prenda durante unas semanas.
> 
> ...



Claro, hablo de rebotes, no de cambio de tendencia.
De todas formas me esperaba el dump mas severo, valores como xmr me han sorprendido.
Veremos que nos trae el finde,


----------



## tixel (7 Abr 2017)

Si, ahora quizá lo mejor es estar fuera. Yo a lo tonto no paro de ir palmando


----------



## Divad (7 Abr 2017)

Me estreno en LTC y entro con más chapas en ETH 

:fiufiu:


----------



## racional (8 Abr 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Me estreno en LTC y entro con más chapas en ETH
> 
> :fiufiu:



Cuidado con LTC, comprando tienes muchas papeletas de ser un nuevo bagholder.


----------



## Divad (8 Abr 2017)

racional dijo:


> Cuidado con LTC, comprando tienes muchas papeletas de ser un nuevo bagholder.



Puede ser un farol y también puede ser una corrida.

My letter to Chinese miners and pool operators on 3/26/17

La incertidumbre también vende y tras una *acción*, crearán otra *reacción *y saldrá el listo de turno haciendo su papel dándonos la *solución *a nuestros problemas ::

Sería un buen detalle que suba a 500$


----------



## racional (8 Abr 2017)

March90 dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Quiero dar las gracias a todos por vuestras aportaciones.
> He cambiado la mitad de mis BTC por Ripple esta mañana.
> ...



Porque piensas que Ripple subira?


----------



## juli (8 Abr 2017)

March90 dijo:


> Hola Racional,
> 
> Pienso que Ripple es el candidato más probable para el primer ETF
> 
> Saludos



Bienvenido.

Conoces alguna wallet ligera de Ripple ? ( extensivo a quien conozca cualquier opción válida, cómo no ).


----------



## Alxemi (8 Abr 2017)

March90 dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Quiero dar las gracias a todos por vuestras aportaciones.
> He cambiado la mitad de mis BTC por Ripple esta mañana.
> ...



Arriesgado movimiento, te deseo mucha suerte, 


Desde móvil


----------



## Divad (8 Abr 2017)

Ripple la estuve mirando y me sedujo poco la verdad :: Aunque no la descarto para dar otro pelotazo.


Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## psiloman (8 Abr 2017)

Efectivamente, Ripple no es una moneda que enamore, si la compras, es por negocios.

Aunque supongo que si hace un X20 en dos años, acabaremos cogiéndole cariño. También nos la podemos comer con patatas, pero me dice la intuición que aguantando los vaivenes que inevitablemente sufrirá, al final dará más satisfacciones que disgustos.

No llevo mucho en Ripple, pero si lo suficiente para alegrarme si en unos meses despega.

Por cierto, alguien que siga Litecoin sería tan amable de comentar el momento actual y los próximos dos o tres meses?. Sé que es muy difícil hacer ninguna predicción en este mundillo, es por tener más información de la que ya manejo.


----------



## racional (9 Abr 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Por cierto, alguien que siga Litecoin sería tan amable de comentar el momento actual y los próximos dos o tres meses?. Sé que es muy difícil hacer ninguna predicción en este mundillo, es por tener más información de la que ya manejo.



No le veo más recorrido a LTC, eso si los del chat de btc-e estuvieron muy pesados con LTC cuando estaba a $4 de que iba a subir, y efectivamente asi fue, pero creo que mas alla de los $12 no ira.


----------



## Divad (9 Abr 2017)

racional dijo:


> No le veo más recorrido a LTC, eso si los del chat de btc-e estuvieron muy pesados con LTC cuando estaba a $4 de que iba a subir, y efectivamente asi fue, pero creo que mas alla de los $12 no ira.



Estoy esperando a que aprueben segwit, correrme y salirme 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Curiosity (9 Abr 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Estoy esperando a que aprueben segwit, correrme y salirme
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk



Yo lo he metido algo también, a ver como sale, pero en general esto lleva 3 o 4 días muy aburridos. Como siempre BTC manda para que se mueva algo. :S


----------



## trukutruku (9 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Bueno, ya puedo hablar en primera persona de cómo va el rollo de los fair pumps. Como anticipo: si no tienes un bot que haga todo por ti, olvídate. Ha durado 30 segundos!!
> Han pumpeado BRX y ha pasado de 0,00006 a 0,0008.
> Yo he intentado meter una cantidad testimonial para probar y nada, tarde.
> Con un bot puede ser interesante, no lo sé, sin él, no.
> Se han metido 83BTC en total, aprox.



pues un bot asi guarrete en python podria aprovechar bien este tema.

solo meten en bittrex o en poloniex tambien?


----------



## Divad (9 Abr 2017)

Curiosity dijo:


> Yo lo he metido algo también, a ver como sale, pero en general esto lleva 3 o 4 días muy aburridos. Como siempre BTC manda para que se mueva algo. :S



Llevan 5 días de descanso y ya va siendo hora de seguir con la fiesta. 

Buenas corridas para todos


----------



## Alxemi (9 Abr 2017)

btc va paradillo y ya empiezan los verdes, muy bien monero y me sorprende zcash, ha debido de tener alguna novedad,
ltc y xrp siguen bajistas ligeramente pero es normal por el alto grado de pumpeo que traían,
En general el comportamiento de las alts en esta subida del btc ha sido mejor de lo esperado para lo hinchado que (en mi opinión) está el mercado.

---------- Post added 09-abr-2017 at 12:24 ----------

Me estoy fijando en nem\xem y en vcash, la primera parece que está haciendo avances en malasia a nivel institucional y vcash empieza a ordenar su desarrollo, aunque aun le queda mucho.

De nem yo fui un stalkholder original... me las dieron gratis por pedirlas en el hilo "genesis" de bitcointalk, aspiraba a ser un NXT con mejor reparto inicial y mejor tecnología... las mantuve muchisimo tiempo y finalmente las vendi, creo a 600, luego volvi a comprar durante un pump a 900 y vendi a 1200, y ahora está a 1700 y me planteo entrar de nuevo, que cosas XD

Por si alguien tiene curiosidad, como stakeholder me regalaron 2.250.000 XEM


----------



## lewis (9 Abr 2017)

Alguien sabe porqué no me pasan las transacciones desde el viernes de LTC y de PPC al exchange poniéndole de comisión 0,005 y 0,01 respectivamente de comisión (creo que más de lo piden)?
"0 confirmaciones de 6" y encima son muy gordas. Gracias.


----------



## Divad (9 Abr 2017)

Sobre UASF



> Charlie Lee ‏Cuenta verificada
> @SatoshiLite
> 
> Charlie Lee Retwitteó Charlie Lee
> If you support SegWit on Litecoin, talk to your wallets and exchanges about supporting UASF. See UASF Working Group for more info.





> TenaciousC‏ @T3naciousC 2 hhace 2 horas
> 
> seems like $LTC is ready to go nuclear on the centralized mining issue crypto is facing! This might change crypto forever! #UASF #Litecoin






> @SatoshiLite will activate #SegWit on #Litecoin via #UASF @JihanWu & #Bitcoin will activate #SegWit via #UASF once that test is successful self.litecoin
> Enviado hace 3 horas por zetsyuk
> This will happen. Time has come to stop playing mr nice guy with Jihan aka private central communist bankers.
> And it's actually great and playing into the grand master plan of activating Segwit on bitcoin because once people see that UASF works on litecoin, it's game over for BU on bitcoin.
> Checkmate



Me parece absurdo premiar con 5$ de subida a LTC, al ser la catalogada como la "plata" y Bitcoin el "oro", debería de subir a los 500$ :Baile::rolleye:


----------



## Merlin (10 Abr 2017)

Si sois inversores de criptomonedas y no tenéis nada metido en Ripple (XRP) estáis cometiendo un error. De las criptos grandes es la que tiene un precio más bajo (3 céntimos de euro) y la que por tanto mayor probabilidad de recorrido tiene.

Además, se rumorea que los creadores/Fundación de Ripple van a hacer alguna pirula con los XRP que poseen la cual tendrá un efecto muy positivo en el precio de las mismas. Esta pirula (como yo la llamo) consistiría en destruir, apartar o inutilizar una parte de sus XRP. Esto no está 100% confirmado, ni se sabe cuando ocurrirá ni el alcance que tendrá, pero los rumores existen.

Para el que no lo sepa, actualmente Ripple (creadores+Fundación) posee el 62% de XRP, estando el 38% restante en el mercado.

Por todo ello, yo a un amigo mío le recomendaría que invirtiese 1000 euros en XRP, si puede permitírselo y si está dispuesto a aceptar el riesgo de perder toda su inversión.


----------



## Divad (10 Abr 2017)

Si los patrones hablasen...








Spoiler



Toca corrida ::


----------



## Alxemi (10 Abr 2017)

Vertcoin VTC ha aprobado segwit


----------



## Kondarra (10 Abr 2017)

trukutruku dijo:


> pues un bot asi guarrete en python podria aprovechar bien este tema.
> 
> 
> 
> solo meten en bittrex o en poloniex tambien?





Sólo en Bittrex.


----------



## juli (10 Abr 2017)

Los árboles no dejan ver el bosque. Toca esperar desde BTC a que a los tecnogurús les dé por espabilar.

No es una cuestión tecnológica , no más allá de unos límites fundamentales que casi cualquier monedilla en escena podría resolver.

Sólo una moneda escapa al BTC . Y es lo que parece no haber entendido Dash . No tienes que encabronar a tus fieles con nodos cuya comisión no compensa la bajada en cash de tus ahorros...con ello DESHABILITAS el poder de tu invento,pues dejas a tus usuarios a merced del sistema bankster, de la pútrida especulación fiat , despojando precisamente a tu propuesta del valor añadido que lleva. Es rotundamente estúpido.

Monero ES dinero USABLE. El salto de calidad, el punto de inflexión monetario de VALOR REAL frente al general monetario fiat se cumple con el mero anonimato y la posibilidad de funcionar ajenos a la órbita fiat. Monero aguantará porque es dinero SANO, dinero que está en Monero porque allí es útil. La maneera en que Dash inundaba su discurso en basea ésto es patética.

La clave de crecer sin quedar a merced de pumps especuladores que te destrocen cuando quitan la alfombra es una puerta de par en par a USUARIOS REALES , es habilitar un canal dinámico e imparable que se beneficie de ese adelanto. Adelanto que ya está conseguido de largo para cumplir ésa función.

Las criptos se pierden en quintaesencias de la blockchain cuando hay miles de millones de personas a las que favorecer que se engancharían solas y llevarían cualquier proyectito 2damoon por pura inercia y que la especulación inherente al actual estado de las cosas en las criptos remitiese sus movimientos en ese proyecto a un mero carraspeo . A Monero que las ballenas estén haciendo caja se la pela, es junto a BTC la única moneda independiente con su propio ritmo.

No importa ser el oro o la plata en carreras que no van a parte alguna más allá de , fatalmente,a una dispersión del concepto del verdadero hallazgo. No importan segwits ni contratos pensantes , sólo liberar a la gente del sistema bankster e inundar el mundo de terminales en cada rincón / lo alucinante es que se puede hacer localmente : si es operativo , se retroalimentará y será viral. La carrera tecnológica en las criptos ahora mismo es tiempo de oro tirado al retrete : Es una cuestión de excelencia y ése planteamiento sólo es eficiente y necesario en un mercado COPADO para distanciarte de tu competencia, en terreno por conquistar, lo importante es clavar tu valla de madera , sembrar tus tierras y ordeñar tus vacas. Monero lo hace. Favorece DE FACTO.

El paripé cripto está orientado a iniciados y especuladores en una patética visión ombliguista, cuando se está perfectamente preparado para expandirlo al gran público. Quien lo entienda se llavará el gato al agua. Parecía que Dash lo había hecho , pero su expansión en ese sentido brilla por su ausencia. Tiene bemoles que trasciendan noticias de poderes bankster tomando posiciones en ETH o RIpple cuando precisamente lo que había que hacer y es perfectamente factible era adelantarlos por la derecha como un cohete.

Entre bits y millones anda la borrachera tontaca. Craso error. Supino , para más inri.


----------



## tixel (10 Abr 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> btc va paradillo y ya empiezan los verdes, muy bien monero y me sorprende zcash, ha debido de tener alguna novedad,
> ltc y xrp siguen bajistas ligeramente pero es normal por el alto grado de pumpeo que traían,
> En general el comportamiento de las alts en esta subida del btc ha sido mejor de lo esperado para lo hinchado que (en mi opinión) está el mercado.
> 
> ...



Pues menuda pasta te dieron, a dia de hoy unos 35 BTC, mas de 35000€. Joder. A mi tambien me tiene muy buena pinta XEM, creo que va a maximos y este año ya lleva un 3x.


----------



## Alxemi (10 Abr 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Pues menuda pasta te dieron, a dia de hoy unos 35 BTC, mas de 35000€. Joder. A mi tambien me tiene muy buena pinta XEM, creo que va a maximos y este año ya lleva un 3x.



ahora si pero entonces... era todo un proyecto de un proyecto de un proyecto, y salían 10 cada día.-


----------



## Kondarra (10 Abr 2017)

¿En qué estado está el tema del Segwit en LTC?


----------



## Divad (10 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> ¿En qué estado está el tema del Segwit en LTC?



Litecoin Price Falls: Segwit Down, UASF on the Table

LTC va a ser usado como ensayo antes de ser implantado en BTC. 

Voy a ver que tal bailo en el show :Baile:


----------



## Kondarra (10 Abr 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Litecoin Price Falls: Segwit Down, UASF on the Table
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lo último que he leído hoy ha sido que están a falta de un 5% para llegar al 75 y que se apruebe. En varias páginas que he consultado dicen de comprar LTC.


----------



## Claudius (10 Abr 2017)

Ver arriba a la derecha del canal de youtube, quien va a participar de sponsor, en el evento.
:fiufiu:
PLAY AWARDS - YouTube

Parece que se va subiendo el nivel.. después de patrocinar al luchador de MMA (que por cierto *ganó* el torneo) buen augurio ahora toca evento freak de millenials, y lo más importante *en Spain!*. 
Ahí tenéis una forma de conseguir lectores silenciosos de burbuja dash de forma free.


Los participantes al evento van a participar en un concurso dónde deberán:

1 - Crear una Cartera de Dash 
2 - Saber qué es Dash (tienen que ser capaces de responder rápidamente) 
3 - Publica en su red social " La criptomoneda Dash me invita a los Play Awards " 
Además, se creará un #hashtag oficial (es decir, DashxPlayAwards) aumentando exponencialmente el alcance de la acción.

El ganador del concurso ganaría un boleto para asistir al evento y conocer a sus estrellas favoritas de YouTube en la vida real, así como 2,5 Dashes cada uno para pasar en su aventura. 

El impacto publicitario del show será en España y *latinoamérica*.
El año pasado 2M de visitas. 

8:


----------



## Divad (10 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Lo último que he leído hoy ha sido que están a falta de un 5% para llegar al 75 y que se apruebe. En varias páginas que he consultado dicen de comprar LTC.



411/576 (71.35%) blocks signaling in the past 24 hours!
Litecoin Segregated Witness Adoption Tracker

Con lo que les gusta los (11)/04/2017. Una corrida entre 200 y 500$ estaría bien :Baile:::


----------



## juli (11 Abr 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Ver arriba a la derecha del canal de youtube, quien va a participar de sponsor, en el evento.
> :fiufiu:
> PLAY AWARDS - YouTube
> 
> ...



Hola Claudius, se echaba en falta la corresponsalía. 

Hay algún foro , hilo o punto de encuentro relevante de la comunidad Dash *en castellano* ?

Gracias.


----------



## Claudius (11 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> Hola Claudius, se echaba en falta la corresponsalía.
> 
> Hay algún foro , hilo o punto de encuentro relevante de la comunidad Dash *en castellano* ?
> 
> Gracias.



Poco, aquí:
[DASH] Análisis Técnico + Offtopic sobre la cotización - Trading y Mercados - Forobits - El foro de Bitcoin en Español

En Inglés te puedes suscribir en youtube a los vídeos de Amanda de *Dash Detailed* que en roadmap existe traducción de subtítulos en varios idiomas para extender la alfabetización incluído español.


----------



## Divad (11 Abr 2017)

Sobre UASF, es un arma de doble filo. Quien lo inicia puede salir perdiendo ::


----------



## juli (11 Abr 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Sobre UASF, es un arma de doble filo. Quien lo inicia puede salir perdiendo ::




Sí, del link que adjuntabas se podía deducir eso.

Por qué exactamente ?


----------



## Superoeo (11 Abr 2017)

Yo acabo de tomar posiciones en LTC, he vendido BTC ahora que está en máximos, y comprado algunos LTC para si hay un posible pump que no me pille fuera del tren. Veremos a ver qué pasa... ¿Veis factible que ocurra en base al optimismo que se lee por ahi al respecto?


----------



## Divad (11 Abr 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Yo acabo de tomar posiciones en LTC, he vendido BTC ahora que está en máximos, y comprado algunos LTC para si hay un posible pump que no me pille fuera del tren. Veremos a ver qué pasa... ¿Veis factible que ocurra en base al optimismo que se lee por ahi al respecto?



Los que entraron por la activación del segwit están esperando el pelotazo de verdad... 

FIBO apunta a corrida "M"






EDIT: Veremos que tal sale la experiencia :Baile:


----------



## Kondarra (11 Abr 2017)

Divad dijo:


> 411/576 (71.35%) blocks signaling in the past 24 hours!
> 
> Litecoin Segregated Witness Adoption Tracker
> 
> ...





Por lo que leo parece que hay un chino con pocas ganas de Segwit que ha puesto en marcha la maquinaria para minar en contra. Ahora está con un 65%. 
No sé si entrar.


----------



## Divad (11 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Por lo que leo parece que hay un chino con pocas ganas de Segwit que ha puesto en marcha la maquinaria para minar en contra. Ahora está con un 65%.
> No sé si entrar.



Hace un par de horas estaba en el 71%. En verdad me da lo mismo si activan segwit o uasf, toca movimiento y si la espera se me hace larga me salgo.


----------



## Claudius (11 Abr 2017)

Como supongo lo conozca poca gente y ahora con tanto hype de la birra alemana en la testnet btc. 

[youtube]SX-3kwbam0o[/youtube]
De Enero 2017, en un evento Dashiano.
1,2,3 and e voilà

El proyecto es de Q3 2016 
Dash presenta una máquina de bebidas de compra inmediata con criptomonedas


----------



## racional (11 Abr 2017)

La PIVX esta subiendo mucho no.


----------



## Kondarra (11 Abr 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Hace un par de horas estaba en el 71%. En verdad me da lo mismo si activan segwit o uasf, toca movimiento y si la espera se me hace larga me salgo.





Que va a haber movimiento parece muy probable pero ¿en caso de uasf tenemos claro que ese movimiento será ascendente? No lo tengo muy claro...


----------



## juli (11 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Que va a haber movimiento parece muy probable pero ¿en caso de uasf tenemos claro que ese movimiento será ascendente? No lo tengo muy claro...



y quién lo tiene ? Estos son unos liantes de mucho cuidado.

Yo dejé unas chapas y porque las pillé a 4 gracias a paketazo , pero me salí desde que se juntaron éste y el de BU a sembrar confusión con el segwit. Y llevaba una buena remesa, pero cobré un 90 y pico % y no miro atrás.

Salga bien o mal, a cara y cruz hasta el último segundo. Habrá un buen mogollón con el dedo en el botón y el pelotazo puede ser de aúpa. El que se quiera jugar el pescuezo, ya sabe.


----------



## Kondarra (11 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> Yo dejé unas chapas y porque las pillé a 4 gracias a paketazo




Paketazo, danos alguna idea de inversión!!


----------



## Claudius (11 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Paketazo, danos alguna idea de inversión!!



El cacharro me avisó hace semanas de Gamecredits, y estando fuera de Voxels
:fiufiu:  que lo chepais.


----------



## Claudius (11 Abr 2017)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> ¿El cacharro es Paketazo?



No, es un cacharro que a veces acierta y otras falla. 
Paketazo es un buen analista-indicador.


----------



## juli (11 Abr 2017)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> ¿El cacharro es Paketazo?



Cuidadín con las asociaciones de ideas espontáneas, que nos endiñan la VIOGEN y nos quedamos sin hilo.


----------



## paketazo (11 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Paketazo, danos alguna idea de inversión!!



Yo cerré casi todo el chiringo cuando BTC avisó sobre 1180$, ya comentamos por aquí que parecía que BTC podría ir a máximos, y si sucede eso, puede ser en un abrir y cerrar de ojos, con lo que Altcoinland puede sufrir y bastante.

Ahora mismo, tengo el ojo en esta, pero solo por gráfico, no sé ni de que van:

CLAM

El resto, están la mayoría en zona neutra y un buen porrón en zona peligrosa.

LTC, la veo peligrosa en gráfico diario está por encima de mm50, pero podría ir a apoyar ahí, y eso es 0.005... vamos!! como para entrar ahora y que derrape abajo.

Como os dije, no me la juego ahora mismo en nada, salvo pelotazo de mete saca de estos de una hora, y aun así, hay que estar delante de la pantalla y no tengo margen de tiempo.

Mucho cuidado.


----------



## Claudius (11 Abr 2017)

Un informe muy extenso y bueno que su lectura y análisis nos puede ayudar a sacar muchas conclusiones del ecosistema. Le he mirado por encima ya que tendré que dedicar mañana a estudiarlo, pero que vayamos tomando lecturas.

Global Cryptocurrency Benchmarking Study
Cambridge Judge Business School: Global Cryptocurrency


----------



## Morsa (11 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo cerré casi todo el chiringo cuando BTC avisó sobre 1180$, ya comentamos por aquí que parecía que BTC podría ir a máximos, y si sucede eso, puede ser en un abrir y cerrar de ojos, con lo que Altcoinland puede sufrir y bastante.
> 
> Ahora mismo, tengo el ojo en esta, pero solo por gráfico, no sé ni de que van:
> 
> ...




Yo hice lo propio. Me puse en liquidez prácticamente con todo. La locura de este mes de marzo no puede ser para siempre...

Eso sí, no he podido sustraerme a entrar de nuevo en XRP con 0,9 BTC y creo que lo voy a lamentar


----------



## juli (11 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo cerré casi todo el chiringo cuando BTC avisó sobre 1180$, ya comentamos por aquí que parecía que BTC podría ir a máximos, y si sucede eso, puede ser en un abrir y cerrar de ojos, con lo que Altcoinland puede sufrir y bastante.
> 
> Ahora mismo, tengo el ojo en esta, pero solo por gráfico, no sé ni de que van:
> 
> ...



Hola paketazo.

De cara a a picotear algo en Dash...tienes idea de un suelo claro ? /creo que llamabas la atención sobre el que ya se tragó de .072-.058 DASH/BTC . 

Lo más que bajó fueron 50 $ la semana pasada. Te parecen fáciles de llegar ? ...y revasables ? Cómo lo ves ?

Te lo digo para una promediada a la baja "de andar por casa" , nada de cebadas. Pero es que en mi opinión, los 50y tantos en Dash son pero que muy recuperables e incluso jugosos en una/dos semanas.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Divad (11 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> Hola paketazo.
> 
> De cara a a picotear algo en Dash...tienes idea de un suelo claro ? /creo que llamabas la atención sobre el que ya se tragó de .072-.058 DASH/BTC .
> 
> ...



Cuando llegue a 5$ me lo pienso



Spoiler



[youtube]HpW6qzO4LHI[/youtube]
Después del show final que ha dado... ya no creo que vuelva a salir al escenario ::


----------



## paketazo (11 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> Hola paketazo.
> 
> De cara a a picotear algo en Dash...tienes idea de un suelo claro ? /creo que llamabas la atención sobre el que ya se tragó de .072-.058 DASH/BTC .
> 
> ...



Tengo bien marcado el punto de entrada, no se si se verá, o si lo llevará de calle, pero para mi hará un doble e incluso un triple suelo antes de retomar una teórica subida a máximos de largo plazo.

Para mi ahora mismo, el punto de entrada o comienzo de nueva acumulación está en la zona de 0.0040 y 0.0035...¿se verán de nuevo?

Yo creo que se podrán ver, sobre todo si la subida de BTC hace nuevos máximos.

Ahora mismo Dash en gráfico de 4 horas marca un rebote decente, al menos hasta 0.0057 desde esta zona, pero el gráfico de 4 horas es muy peligroso, por eso hay que entrarle con stops o atenerse a ser tenedor de largo plazo en pérdidas potenciales.

Yo haré lo que tengo en mente si se tercia, por debajo de 0.004 empezaré a acumular, pero con cautela, y sin empalmarme...si puedo cerrar un master nodo, cojonudo, si no, no pasa nada, prefiero perder una buena subida estando en liquidez, que comerme una gran bajada sin munición para seguir comprando.

Ese es mi pronóstico...no me gusta entrar para largo en un valor sin doble o triple suelo, pues casi siempre cuando es suelo simple acaba regresando a la base de nuevo de ese suelo para echar del mercado a las manos débiles.

Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## Divad (11 Abr 2017)

prohashing only announced he would signal for segwit AFTER jihan told him he was going to increase hash power

Por la respuesta que le han dado, el chino hace el papel de toca pelotas para que el desarrollo no vaya tan rápido. Así balancean el juego... El chino está condenado a morir o comer del cuenco de arroz sin rechistar ::


----------



## Kondarra (11 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Ahora mismo Dash en gráfico de 4 horas marca un rebote decente, al menos hasta 0.0057 desde esta zona, pero el gráfico de 4 horas es muy peligroso, por eso hay que entrarle con stops o atenerse a ser tenedor de largo plazo en pérdidas potenciales.




¿Qué gráfico te parece más fiable? O preguntado de otra forma, ¿cuál es el que más consultas?


----------



## racional (12 Abr 2017)

Que sabeis de PIVX, dicen que usan la misma tecnologia que Dash pero mejorada.


----------



## paketazo (12 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> ¿Qué gráfico te parece más fiable? O preguntado de otra forma, ¿cuál es el que más consultas?



Si voy a entrar en algo con ganas, trato de que me den entrada el de diario y el de 4 horas. Pero el mas importante para mi, el de diario.

Un saludo


----------



## Superoeo (12 Abr 2017)

Parece que empieza el esperado Pump en LTC: Nos iremos to the moon? o nos quedaremos en el roof?

---------- Post added 12-abr-2017 at 08:18 ----------

¿Se ha aprobado el SegWit? O a qué se debe?


----------



## Claudius (12 Abr 2017)

racional dijo:


> Que sabeis de PIVX, dicen que usan la misma tecnologia que Dash pero mejorada.



Mojorada.. mejorada..., tienen sistema de gobernanza y usan un PoS+PoW lo que importa es el equipo y el networking que puede hacer (como en toda Startup) y de momento la veo para especular bien y -de momento- poco más. 

Hasta que shapeshift.io no la tenga en lista a mi no me llama mucho su atención, por mucho hype que la hagan.
Este es el equipo, muy profesional.. tienen a Spock en plantilla, les falta el doctor S. Cooper :XX:

PIVX Team | PIVX


----------



## Claudius (12 Abr 2017)

Un artículo bueno que usa el simil de una empresa corporativa centralizada vs un DAO -descentralizado-, poniendo ejemplo y enfatizando en Dash.

Nerd Money Isn

Proyectos en los que podéis como usuarios ser partícipes en las decisiones sobre su rumbo como Pivx, y no ser mero espectadores, tienen un futuro prometedor, ya que retomando el sillón de un consejo de admo. de una accionariada tenéis/voz-voto en su rumbo, por tener acciones.

Dos detalles que poca gente sabe de Dash, y su DAO es que:

1) Existe una tesorería entre período y período para propuestas a ejecutar por parte de la comunidad, y que no se suele usar *toda* con lo que se queman los Dash no usados.

Para este período: April 20, 2017 (est) - July 18, 2017 (est)

*Tesorería en proyectos aprobados por los MN*
Total Current Allocated Budget: 481.00 DASH ($29,822.00).

*Tesorería disponible *
Total Available Budget: 6,651.85 DASH ($412,414.69).

2) Las propuestas las puede hacer *cualquiera* de sus usuarios con 5 Dash. Los MN votarán si se lleva a cabo o se obvian.


_Por ejemplo: 
Imaginemos que tenemos una PY*ME* del comercio-e en Esp. que factura 1M al mes (15M) año. Del cual el pago a través de PayPal es de 1M al año y desea prescindir de Paypal, porque le come en comisiones.

Con 5 Dash, podría proponer a la comunidad Dash, que le financien la inclusión llave en mano de todo el sistema para aceptar pagos a través de Dash. (incluso esos 5 dash, pueden entrar dentro de la tesorería solicitada).
Osea *coste zero.*_

Si se aprobara habría sinergias entre la Dash Nation y la empresa, llevando 1M al año en transacciones reales a la red por bienes y servicios y ahorrándose la empresa, el 90% +- de las comisiones de Paypal.

Este escenario es interesante ya que se está aprobando que el wallet nativo de Dash QT tenga by design en la próxima versión incluído a golpe de click con tarjeta de crédito (sin pasar por exchange) que se pueda comprar los token para facilitar a los usuarios en la curva de aprendizaje, lo que llevará a que Jaxx, Copay, etc. tengan que hacer lo mismo para ser competitivos, hacer una conexión con APIs a algún exchange.

Si alguno va bien cargado de Dash, que sepa que los MN son una opción de 'un plazo fijo', pero que si tiene ideas por ser emprendedor y creativo, puede hacer que sus token se vayan to Mars. 
Ahí lo dejo..


----------



## Superoeo (12 Abr 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Un artículo bueno que usa el simil de una empresa corporativa centralizada vs un DAO -descentralizado-, poniendo ejemplo y enfatizando en Dash.
> 
> Nerd Money Isn
> 
> ...



Joder, leyéndote da mucha rabia no tener ni un solo Dash y más el no haberlos pillado en su momento xD


----------



## Superoeo (12 Abr 2017)

Por cierto como veis a LTC? El Pump no va a más o le veis posibilidades de seguir subiendo?


----------



## Divad (12 Abr 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Por cierto como veis a LTC? El Pump no va a más o le veis posibilidades de seguir subiendo?



Ha superado el 75%, ahora falta que se mantenga para que sea aprobado en los 2 días y 3h que le faltan 

Con una subida de 200-500$ estaría bien para dar un buen chute a las criptomonedas ☺


----------



## racional (12 Abr 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Por cierto como veis a LTC? El Pump no va a más o le veis posibilidades de seguir subiendo?



No le veo posibilidades. De hecho me estraña que haya llegado a $12. Aunque tenian razon los del chat de btc-e cuando estaba a $4 que decian que iba a subir. Pero pienso que ya subio lo que tenia que subir. Tambien me acabo de fijar que ETC ha subido a $2,60, cuando estaba a $1,80 ya dije por aqui que se estava moviendo, pero ni me entere hasta ahora.


----------



## psiloman (12 Abr 2017)

Si sube por encima de 50 ya me doy con un canto en los dientes, no creo que pase de ahí, sería un market cap de unos 2700 millones. Hasta los 200 serían 10000 millones. Es imposible, supongo que lo dices de coña. 

No sé si sería capaz de aguantar una subida hasta los 200 sin vender antes hasta la burra , estaría bien que pasara, para ver como me comporto, si aguanto con nervios de acero o no...

Enviado desde mi D6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (12 Abr 2017)

*Kraken is pleased to announce support for Dash (DASH)*
Kraken
eur-usd-btc de par.

Y volver, volver, volver (a 100$) 

[youtube]QTxGXvpEZGE[/youtube]
[youtube]ifx74L8skoA[/youtube]


----------



## Divad (12 Abr 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Si sube por encima de 50 ya me doy con un canto en los dientes, no creo que pase de ahí, sería un market cap de unos 2700 millones. Hasta los 200 serían 10000 millones. Es imposible, supongo que lo dices de coña.
> 
> No sé si sería capaz de aguantar una subida hasta los 200 sin vender antes hasta la burra , estaría bien que pasara, para ver como me comporto, si aguanto con nervios de acero o no...
> 
> Enviado desde mi D6603 mediante Tapatalk



Veremos si entran en estampida cuando despierten los chinos. 

No lo digo en coña, queremos pasta, verdad? Pues a pedir y cuánto más mejor ☺

Quién se llevará la mejor tajada? 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (12 Abr 2017)

Como se comentaba, Dash tenía un posible rebote en la zona mínima vista ayer en gráfica de 4h...lo de kraken parecía que podría ser el desencadenante.

Dejando ese humo de lado, tenemos día tras día los masternodos 4350 en aumento, y los wallets en nuevo record: 241561

Hoy por hoy, es la moneda que veo con mejores expectativas fundamentales, y potencial de distribución a medio plazo.

Va cumpliendo todo lo que promete, y si lo próximo "evolution", es la mitad de lo que nos han dicho, ya habrán rizado el rizo...luego que triunfe o no a largo plazo, ya no dependerá de que no haya cumplido lo prometido, pues incluso algo bueno puede caer en el olvido.

Técnicamente sigue bajista, y con o sin noticias le va a costar salir arriba...ojalá me sorprenda, y aun que me quede sin masternodo, voy servido.

Como os comenté ojo a CLAM

Un saludo

Un saludo


----------



## juli (12 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Técnicamente sigue bajista, ...



...qué mal , oye...


----------



## Kondarra (12 Abr 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Parece que empieza el esperado Pump en LTC: Nos iremos to the moon? o nos quedaremos en el roof?
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-abr-2017 at 08:18 ----------
> 
> ¿Se ha aprobado el SegWit? O a qué se debe?





Por lo que veo en las últimas 24 horas el apoyo al Segwit de los mineros es del 78%. En el periodo necesario para la activación va en 66%. Imagino que la subida responde al apoyo en las últimas 24h y la previsión de que se mantenga.

---------- Post added 12-abr-2017 at 20:00 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> Como os comenté ojo a CLAM




¿Podrías desarrollarlo un poco más por favor?


----------



## racional (12 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Como se comentaba, Dash tenía un posible rebote en la zona mínima vista ayer en gráfica de 4h...lo de kraken parecía que podría ser el desencadenante.



Ya esta vendido todo el pescado de Dash. Kraken llega muy tarde con Dash, ahora hay que mirar a PIVX, que apunta a ser su competencia y esta en una fase inicial. Podria llegar a $9.


----------



## Kondarra (12 Abr 2017)

Al loro ahora mismo ETH/BTC. A ballenas les apetece hacer pasta.


----------



## Divad (13 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Al loro ahora mismo ETH/BTC. A ballenas les apetece hacer pasta.



Qué ha pasado? 

Espero que aguanten un día y 23h así salgo de LTC para entrar en ETH :Baile:


----------



## Kondarra (13 Abr 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Qué ha pasado?
> 
> 
> 
> Espero que aguanten un día y 23h así salgo de LTC para entrar en ETH :Baile:





Ha habido un buen baile media hora.


----------



## rujtt (13 Abr 2017)

racional dijo:


> Ya esta vendido todo el pescado de Dash. Kraken llega muy tarde con Dash, ahora hay que mirar a PIVX, que apunta a ser su competencia y esta en una fase inicial. Podria llegar a $9.




¿Cuantas monedas totales de limite tendra PIVX?


----------



## Divad (13 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Ha habido un buen baile media hora.



Han dado el aviso, están preparados para ir para arriba :fiufiu: Espero que no sean tan cabrones de subir a la par que lo haga LTC ::

Mi idea es sacar tajada en LTC y dar el salto a ETH para coger el billete del viaje a la luna :: Hasta los 10k, después a los 100k,... :XX:



Spoiler



Podría ser que el Bitcoin represente al "oro" y ETH sea la típica historia que nace en un garaje dando el mayor pelotazo de la historia para todos los que están en el barco.



EDIT: Hay que esperar 14 días 8:


----------



## Merlin (13 Abr 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Han dado el aviso, están preparados para ir para arriba :fiufiu: Espero que no sean tan cabrones de subir a la par que lo haga LTC ::
> 
> Mi idea es sacar tajada en LTC y dar el salto a ETH para coger el billete del viaje a la luna :: Hasta los 10k, después a los 100k,... :XX:
> 
> ...



Respecto a lo que dices en el spoiler sobre un garaje ¿Te refieres a que Ethereum podría ser como una nueva Apple? (En lo de Bitcoin estoy 100% de acuerdo)


----------



## Kondarra (13 Abr 2017)

¿Me puede explicar alguien qué significa el apoyo a CSV de los mineros?


----------



## germantsi (13 Abr 2017)

Pues yo apuesto porque Litecoin desbanca a Bitcoin.

Porque no cambiarse de Bitcoin a Litecoin si la segunda tiene Segwit, ningun problema con los mineros hackers (Asicboost), y en lo demas es practicamente igual que Bitcoin?

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (13 Abr 2017)

Satoshi se pone veleta : BTC, ETH,XRP y ahora un par de Dash..a ver donde acaba esto

---------- Post added 13-abr-2017 at 10:15 ----------

Aprovechemos estos días festivos para especular, compañeros, salgamos de la pobreza a costa del dinero ajeno.

modo troll off.

---------- Post added 13-abr-2017 at 10:19 ----------

Creéis que el precio estará descontado ya en LTC respecto al segwit?( se acabara produciendo más pronto que tarde)


----------



## Divad (13 Abr 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Respecto a lo que dices en el spoiler sobre un garaje ¿Te refieres a que Ethereum podría ser como una nueva Apple? (En lo de Bitcoin estoy 100% de acuerdo)



Sería una mezcla de Microsoft, Apple y Google.

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (13 Abr 2017)

germantsi dijo:


> Pues yo apuesto porque Litecoin desbanca a Bitcoin.
> 
> Porque no cambiarse de Bitcoin a Litecoin si la segunda tiene Segwit, ningun problema con los mineros hackers (Asicboost), y en lo demas es practicamente igual que Bitcoin?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



Ni de coña, El Segwit en Litecoin va a ser para experimientar, las posibilidades además lo ha confirmado el creador, y sobre todo a ver que pasa con el soft. cliente que tiene que adaptarse. 

Bitcoin es marca, es como querer desvancar a CocaCola, cuando sabemos que la suma de todas las colas mundiales la superan, pero vas al bar y solo tienen coca-cola o a lo sumo Pepsi.

---------- Post added 13-abr-2017 at 12:15 ----------




Divad dijo:


> Sería una mezcla de Microsoft, Apple y Google.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk



Solo que no cotiza en bolsa, ergo no hay acciones y su token es inflaccionista
Ethereum VS Bitcoin


----------



## Divad (13 Abr 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Ni de coña, El Segwit en Litecoin va a ser para experimientar, las posibilidades además lo ha confirmado el creador, y sobre todo a ver que pasa con el soft. cliente que tiene que adaptarse.
> 
> Bitcoin es marca, es como querer desvancar a CocaCola, cuando sabemos que la suma de todas las colas mundiales la superan, pero vas al bar y solo tienen coca-cola o a lo sumo Pepsi.
> 
> ...



Del hilo de ETH Raiden

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (13 Abr 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Del hilo de ETH Raiden
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk



Puede ser un paso muy muy importante desde mi punto de vista, cuando hablabamos de que Dash tenia que dar un golpe en la mesa para asentarse y no desfallecer poco a poco más de uno podia imaginar o pensar en algo "similar", pero con el apoyo capitalista que tiene ETH detras lo hace mucho más sencillo y más probable..

Sin embargo Dash esta ahora mismo vagando en los 7 mundos de Jotunheim, sin saber si acabara con Hades o bien vivira en el Valhala..


----------



## juli (13 Abr 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Puede ser un paso muy muy importante desde mi punto de vista, cuando hablabamos de que Dash tenia que dar un golpe en la mesa para asentarse y no desfallecer poco a poco más de uno podia imaginar o pensar en algo "similar", pero con el apoyo capitalista que tiene ETH detras lo hace mucho más sencillo y más probable..
> 
> Sin embargo Dash esta ahora mismo vagando en los 7 mundos de Jotunheim, sin saber si acabara con Hades o bien vivira en el Valhala..



Es que no hay porqué creerse en la Victoria Final como patrimonio del campeón.

Hay pastel para infinitos planteamiento...y tarta premium para varios. La clave es er operativo en el momento oportuno y ése momento es el tsunami de adopción masiva que está al caer. Y varias propuestas saldrán de ahí como San Dios.

Realmente quien más jorobáo lo tiene no ya para ganar sino para MANTENER LO GANADO es BTC. La liada china ha sido de órdago /y diría que con el trabajazo de rompehielos de BTC todos estos años, hasta injusta / pero tienen a BTC literalmente en la mano. No para controlarlo, pero sí para hundirlo, que es lo que más pueden temer los bitcoiners / no que sus BTC sean chinos o BU - mientras sean criptoaristocaracia, sino que sean filfa, agua entre las manos /. 

El asunto es que puede ser éso ...o todo lo contrario, como BTC ha demostrado sobre toda la escena cripto hasta el hartazgo. Yo me repito sobre la naturaleza PENDULAR hoy por hoy en BTC , dentro y fuera...pero con las ventanas abiertas de par en par. 

La puñalada interna en BTC ha sido tremenda y a un paso de la gloria, la adopción masiva. Y desde dentro, cuando se había mofado , orgulloso, de banca y estados...poco le veo yo de casual y menos tras aparecer LTC en escena. Si un proyecto solvente hace suelo INCUESTONABLE sobre 100 $, la estampida y consiguiente bola de nieve al siguiente estornudo puede ser fatal. O nos hemos ya olvidado del desconcierto en BTC hace un mes cuando apareció el chino en escena y lo ridiculizaban como a un mindundi pirado ? /y menudo hijodeputa ha resultado/

A mí personalmente , el pliegue de velas que se imponía la semana pasada dada la ratonera en que se había convertido shitland me ha funcionado con un ETH /que nunca me ha vuelto loco pero que suena a lo que suena y la verdad es que me ha dado muchísimo/ y minimizando el cobijo en BTC. Habrá que ver qué ofrecen ETH , Dash o LTC en la próxima espantá, pues esto se está redefiniendo a cada paso y lo que no tiene discusión es que a BTC no le sueltan los grilletes. 

Paso a paso.


----------



## Kondarra (13 Abr 2017)

Investigando CLAM. Curioso primer resultado de Google, jeje


----------



## paketazo (13 Abr 2017)

Dash ayer 4350 nodos, hoy 4362 nodos

monederos ayer 241561, hoy 220699

Parece que peces pequeños han vendido sus carteras y peces gordos han inagurado 12 masternodos, o sea, 12.000Dash, o sea sobre 780.000$ para crearlos en la palestra.

Investigando así por encima, tenemos ahora mismo 4.362.000 Dash en nodos, además, tenemos en cold wallet que no se han movido en meses, sobre 500.000 Dash...redondeando nos da 4.800.000 Dash más o menos estáticos sobre un float de 7,228,272 lo que nos deja menos de 2,5 millones de Dash disponibles para operar libremente.

Podríamos tener una tormenta perfecta en caso de que coincidan los factores, que de momento, parece que sí quieren confluir...¿pasará?...es la respuesta del millón.

De momento ha tropezado en la gráfica con la media de 50 sesiones y la ha pasado, veremos si consolida por encima, en cuyo caso...tendré que replantearme mi análisis del otro día.

Si por un casual perforase 0.0625 podría cambiar a alcista de nuevo...pero paso a paso.

He estado mirando lo de Kraken, y parece que lo que se busca con este exchanger , es dar liquidez al medio de pagos automatizado de evolution.

Para entendernos, se busca que un comerciante no tenga que preocuparse por aceptar Dash en su cartera, ya que al pago automático, le permitirá mediante esos exchangers, cambiar Dash instantáneamente a Fiat (€/$), de manera instantánea sin perder o arriesgar con la volatilidad.

El propio BTC, no es aceptado por muchas empresas por que la lentitud de la transacción desde que se inicia el pago, hasta que se tiene el BTC en un exchanger y se cambia a Fiat, puede ser de horas, con el riesgo consiguiente de la volatilidad.

Dash podría eliminar este factor.

Vamos, que se lo pondrán a huevo (casi 0 comisiones de uso, instantáneo, y con la posibilidad de recibir en Dash o cambiar a $ y €, según convenga...luego lo de dark send, ya hasta parece algo secundario, sobre todo en comercios no opacos)

Estos tipos son bastante listos, veremos si logran de verdad sorprendernos.


----------



## juli (13 Abr 2017)

paketazo, sabes dónde quedaría la resistencia en un posible nuevo rango de precios caso de romper esos 00625 comentados ?


----------



## paketazo (13 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> paketazo, sabes dónde quedaría la resistencia en un posible nuevo rango de precios caso de romper esos 00625 comentados ?



0.0705BTC

coincide con el fibo del 50% de la última gran subida de estos meses, y con el máximo de la tendencia bajista decreciente del 5 de abril

Acabo de cerrar el 50% de CLAM 0.00132@0,001685 el resto stop en 0.0015


----------



## juli (13 Abr 2017)

Me estoy cargando un par de clientes nuevos.

Si dispongo de address de recepción aún sin tener la blockchain descargada , podría enviarme coins allí, verdad ? /entiendo que unicamente tendría que confirmarlas en un blockbrowser , pero tendría la dirección operativa para escribir en la blockchain , no ? /.

Alguien puede confirmarme esto con rotundidad ? / es que me queda día y pico de carga mínimo  /.

Gracias.


----------



## paketazo (13 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> Me estoy cargando un par de clientes nuevos.
> 
> Si dispongo de address de recepción aún sin tener la blockchain descargada , podría enviarme coins allí, verdad ? /entiendo que unicamente tendría que confirmarlas en un blockbrowser , pero tendría la dirección operativa para escribir en la blockchain , no ? /.
> 
> ...



Hombre yo no mandaría nada así a saco, salvo que tengas un paper wallet con las claves privadas.

Lo otro, es que tengas una dirección wallet.dat, antigua ya testeada, que luego restituyes en el fichero que te estas bajando.

Realmente no tienes adress de recepción si no controlas sus semillas, o claves privadas, o posees tu únicamente su fichero wallet.dat...si realmente sí lo tienes, sí puedes mandar lo que quieras allí.

si te refieres a la dirección de envío preestablecida/por defecto de cuando instalas un wallet, sí, puedes mandar a ella lo que quieras, pues es tuya, y guárdala bien...pero mira bien de dónde bajas el wallet, que sea un sitio oficial.

Yo de hecho tengo algún paper wallet por ahí con BTC que nunca he rescatado, y los envié allí por que controlo su clave privada.

No sé si es a lo que te refieres.

un saludo.


----------



## juli (13 Abr 2017)

Sí...hablo de la address que te da por defecto el core.

Por autenticidad todo OK. Sitios oficiales y checksum en consola.

En fin, creo que me perderé un día . Me acojona mandar a machete.


----------



## racional (13 Abr 2017)

rujtt dijo:


> ¿Cuantas monedas totales de limite tendra PIVX?



Creo que uns 50 o 80 millones, pero en lo que hay que fijarse, es en la capitalizacion. PIVX ya esta en el puesto #9, si alcanzara en capitalizacion a Dash aun se multiplicaria su valor por 5 o 6 veces. Hay que mirar el horizonte para ver que viene, como cuando Dash estaba a $3. Haber comprado Dash a $3 era una gran idea, comprarlo a $70 es una estupidez.

otra que me estoy fijando es esta: Mbitbooks (MBIT) $0.032856 (98.37%) | CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations

Esta cotiza desde este mes, y aun tiene una capitaliacion bajisima, acaba de nacer. Es ahi, al princio donde estan las oportunidades.


----------



## Claudius (13 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Dash ayer 4350 nodos, hoy 4362 nodos
> 
> monederos ayer 241561, hoy 220699
> 
> ...



A ver que te parece, para el análisis  
[youtube]sA8YiOM5_qY[/youtube]

Como comenté hace unas semanas, la inclusión de Dash en BlockCypher, va a permitir que muchas Startups actuales cambien a golpe de click escribir en la BC de Bitcoin a la de Dash. Por ejemplo para remesas internacionales

BlockCypher - Bitcoin and Blockchain Web Services

Es interesante después del lanzamiento de esto, las apreciaciones que haces de las métricas incluyendo el seguimiento en transacciones, a ver si aumentan.


----------



## Divad (13 Abr 2017)

Felicidades a los que estén en Dash, abrirse al mercado les abre más fuentes de ingreso.

Es gracioso ver como todas las mierdas optan a ganar y se van ganando sus picos de gloria. Si vuelve a bajar le meto un par de fichas en Dash ::


----------



## paketazo (13 Abr 2017)

*Claudius* la evolución del precio, va estrechamente ligada a la mejora de sus fundamentales.

Ahora mismo, y con el permiso de Ethereum y sus secuaces cargados de $$$, tenemos una promesa que cada vez es más una realidad que busca utilidad dónde otras han o están fracasando.

Me agrada que no se pumpee demasiado los pasos que va dando, y como podemos observar semana tras semana incorpora alguna noticia positiva buena.

Para mi lo de Kraken, es muy relevante, pues evita pasar por el aro de BTC para adquirir directamente Dash y viceversa. Creo que con las semanas entenderemos la ventaja de este nuevo mercado abierto.

Por lo demás, a ver como se comporta ante la resistencia que comenté antes...dudo que pueda perforarla, pero por mi, ¡ojalá! lo logre del tirón...llevaba unas semanas con un castigo superior al resto por su gran subida.

un saludo.


----------



## Merlin (13 Abr 2017)

March90 dijo:


> Ante todo gracias por vuestras aportaciones, ayer reestructure mi cartera de cryptocoins, en este momento con un margen de error del 1% queda de la siguiente manera:
> 
> * BTC 13%
> * ETH 24%
> ...



En mi opinión una cartera muy buena, has hecho muy bien en entrar fuerte en XRP, la cual tiene un potencial de marcarse un X50 o un X100. Yo también he entrado con todo en XRP.


----------



## Claudius (13 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Para mi lo de Kraken, es muy relevante, pues evita pasar por el aro de BTC para adquirir directamente Dash y viceversa. Creo que con las semanas entenderemos la ventaja de este nuevo mercado abierto.



Hasta que ha salido 'el anunciado' se han incorporado 4-5 exchanges de menor orden, y 1 (Bitfinex) de primer orden.

Pero la inclusión en el API de BlockCypher a la cual Dash -*ha pagado*- toda la implantación de la tesorería, va a ser muy importante.

En BlockCypher está como inversor Tim Draper un clásico en el mundo Bitcoin, entre otros, mirad la web abajo del todo que aparecen socios, clientes e inversores está Deloitte & PwC.


----------



## juli (13 Abr 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Felicidades a los que estén en Dash, abrirse al mercado les abre más fuentes de ingreso.
> 
> Es gracioso ver como todas las mierdas optan a ganar y se van ganando sus picos de gloria. Si vuelve a bajar le meto un par de fichas en Dash ::



Jorobáo va a estar. Los 60 pavos de ayer fueron golosísimos.

Si rompe el nivel que comenta paketazo, con la infraestructura de Dash, el proyecto y tanto actor en el ajo a nivel usuario , estos precios no se volverán a ver. Para mí, lo mejor de la contínuo drenaje que ha sufrido desde máximos era el aguante abajo que se percibía. Suelo de usuarios reales.

Para mí la duda ahora es dónde va a parar ETH . EL jueves/viernes se tiró 2 días a 40ypico/42 pavos. Ya es un 25% limpio de polvo y paja.


----------



## racional (13 Abr 2017)

Este es mi analisis:

BTC: sigue siendo la columna vertebral de todo el ecosistema
ETH: Creo que seguira en $50 una temporada, y por verano ir se a $80
Ripple: Es el más imprevisible, en cualquier momento puede dar una sorpresa, pero no se si para bien o mal.
Dash: Lo hubiera comprado cuando estaba a $12, pero como aun no estaba en Kraken pues nada, no pudo, ahora no lo compraria, creo que es un error pensar que se va repetir la historia de Bitcoin con otra, creo que eso no se repetira.
LTC: No le veo mucho recorrido al alza, no compraria.
PIVX: Es la siguiente que podria ser importante y aun no esta muy cara y es poco conocida. Es rival de Dash.


----------



## Polo_00 (13 Abr 2017)

Como veis NAV coin, le dais alguna expectativa? Hará algún pum a lo largo del año?


----------



## paketazo (13 Abr 2017)

Estoy a punto de rectificar mi anterior análisis técnico. 

Ahora mismo, y si nos mantenemos por encima de 0.063 unas horas más (apuesto a que le va a costar un huevo), el gráfico de 4 horas pasará a ser alcista...no es clave, pero es el comienzo de un teórico cambio de tendencia que deberá ser confirmado por el gráfico diario.

Para que en diario las cosas mejoren ostensiblemente hemos de cerrar unos cuantos días por encima de 0.06BTC, que ahora, debería actuar como soporte teórico.

La verdad, y admito mi error, mis indicadores me decían que esperara para entrar todavía más fuerte de lo que estoy en Dash a la zona de 0.04BTC como os comenté, lo que me hacía dudar, era que los indicadores como masternodos y wallets, así como el número de transacciones seguían aumentando, y quizá...de momento es solo un quizás, se haya marcado el camino de medio plazo para esta moneda.

BTC marca una potencial bajada hacia la zona de 1120$, veremos si lo cumple o es solo un espejismo que desaparecerá recuperados los 1200$

Creo que me quedo sin masternodo, pero lo doy por muy bueno, pues sería indicador de fortaleza y eso para mi, casi vale tanto como tener uno de esos que ya creo que no podré tener.



Polo_05 dijo:


> Como veis NAV coin, le dais alguna expectativa? Hará algún pum a lo largo del año?



No tengas dudas que hará pump a lo largo del año, de echo, entre ayer y hoy ha habido subida generalizada de casi todas las alts, y NAV se ha quedado rezagada, en cuanto el resto afloje, le tocará a ella...¿hasta dónde?...no lo sé, pero creo que un 15% debería moverse.

Un saludo y buenas noches a todos.


----------



## Kondarra (13 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> *Claudius* la evolución del precio, va estrechamente ligada a la mejora de sus fundamentales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hasta el momento casi clavas la resistencia. Ha llegado hasta 0.07 btc y para abajo. 
¿Has pensado abrir un grupo en telegram y darnos ideas a ineptos como yo? Yo sin duda entraría


----------



## Cryptos (13 Abr 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> En mi opinión una cartera muy buena, has hecho muy bien en entrar fuerte en XRP, *la cual tiene un potencial de marcarse un X50 o un X100*. Yo también he entrado con todo en XRP.



100k millones de marketcap?? Ni con todas las estrellas alineadas veremos algo asi.


----------



## Claudius (13 Abr 2017)

Ahora estamos en esa visicitud en este mundo:

Great Technology Rivalries: The battle to be the best

BTC Dominance: 66.9%

_DEBATES PRESENT OPPORTUNITIES

Where there is a debate or a choice over technology, there is an opportunity. While two competing technologies might try to win out – there’s also a chance for another format to come to the party and settle a debate and win the day decisively._


----------



## racional (13 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Creo que me quedo sin masternodo, pero lo doy por muy bueno, pues sería indicador de fortaleza y eso para mi, casi vale tanto como tener uno de esos que ya creo que no podré tener.



Por lo que se hacen falta 1000 Dash para poder tener uno, no se cuantos Dash tendras.

Otras que soportan masternodes:

PIVX-Dash Fork, 10,000 coins needed
Crown Coin- 10,000 coins needed
Exclusive Coin- 5000 coins needed
Transfer Coin- 10,000 coins needed
Monetary Unit-500,000 coins needed
Bitsend-25000 coins needed
Helium-not yet launched 1000 coins needed


----------



## Merlin (14 Abr 2017)

Cryptos dijo:


> 100k millones de marketcap?? Ni con todas las estrellas alineadas veremos algo asi.



Hay fuertes rumores de que Ripple va a hacer un "lock up" de miles de millones de XRP, las cuales serían apartadas de la circulación. Recordemos que Ripple posee actualmente un 62% de esta criptomoneda.


----------



## Claudius (14 Abr 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Hay fuertes rumores de que Ripple va a hacer un "lock up" de miles de millones de XRP, las cuales serían apartadas de la circulación. Recordemos que Ripple posee actualmente un 62% de esta criptomoneda.



Fuentes? Gracias.


----------



## paketazo (14 Abr 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Hay fuertes rumores de que Ripple va a hacer un "lock up" de miles de millones de XRP, las cuales serían apartadas de la circulación. Recordemos que Ripple posee actualmente un 62% de esta criptomoneda.



Cuando el rumor nos llega a nosotros es momento de vender...

Coñas fuera. Mucha suerte con ello y céntrate en sus fundamentales.

Buen dia


----------



## Merlin (14 Abr 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Fuentes? Gracias.



Lo han comentado varios usuarios en el subreddit de Ripple.

---------- Post added 14-abr-2017 at 13:17 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> Cuando el rumor nos llega a nosotros es momento de vender...
> 
> Coñas fuera. Mucha suerte con ello y céntrate en sus fundamentales.
> 
> Buen dia



Gracias paketazo, intentaré pegar un pelotazo.


----------



## juli (14 Abr 2017)

Hola.

Creo que ahora mismo, todo pasa por la antipática LTC y sus cambios.

Si no cuaja, todo seguirá igual, con BTC como agujero negro oficial. Pero si le hace algo de mella , si genera algún tipo de trasvase ,en una medida simplemente apreciable, podría generar nuevos equilibrios en el panorama cripto.

ETH y Dash, ahora miso no aparecen con el gas suficiente /más allá de los niveles anteriores que no terminan de consolidarlas como referencias firmes/.


----------



## paketazo (14 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Creo que ahora mismo, todo pasa por la antipática LTC y sus cambios.
> 
> ...



Opino que LTC no ofrece grandes alternativas al mercado al menos de momento, que no ofrezcan ya otras monedas. Lo mejor que le veo, es que está bastante bien distribuida por ser una de las pioneras en el sector.

ETH es la pionera en su campo, y eso le da una gran ventaja comparativa, muchas otras monedas y proyectos se apoyan y apoyarán en su cadena, y ya solo esto le otorga un gran valor, no es santo de mi devoción, pero si lo analizamos como una empresa privada es un proyecto muy interesante a medio y largo plazo. No descarto que supere a BTC en capitalización, pues son cosas con objetivos diferentes en algunos aspectos fundamentales.

Dash, es la "pequeña" que trata de aprender de sus hermanas mayores, hace apenas unas semanas pasaba desapercibida, pero su insistencia y su línea de trabajo y proyectos ha ido atrayendo miradas. ¿moda pasajera?...si evolution impacta en el mercado como se presupone, creo que su nicho lo tendrá afianzado y esto evidentemente le dará una capitalización que supere los 1000 millones en breve.

Todo pasa por que BTC no tenga prisa en solucionar sus discrepancias, y si las soluciona, que sea de un modo eficaz y con capacidad de superar a sus hermanas pequeñas sobre todo cualitativamente, así no dejará dudas a la discusión.

Siempre tratamos de desprestigiar en lo que no creemos, y alabar lo que tenemos o esperamos tener...BTC de momento sigue mandando...aun que cada vez menos (BTC Dominance: 67.3%)

En la vida, y sobre todo en los negocios, cuando una empresa o proyecto copa el mercado durante unos años, se convierte en marca de referencia, pero siempre, y repito SIEMPRE, se producirá un modelo de competencia perfecta que tiende a trasvasar porcentajes de un mercado principal a otros secundarios que han de demostrar su capacidad para "emular" al principal.

Window-Apple-Linux...

Google, Bing, DuckDuckGo...

Intel, AMD, 

CocaCola, Pepsi, Virgin Cola, Casera cola...

Colacao, Nesquik, nocilla...

BTC, ETH, XRP, XMR, DASH...

¿lo mejor?

Supongo que si buscamos solo creación de valor económico, pues tendremos que ir saltando de una a otra según nos "convenga" especular.

Incluso los adoradores de BTC, suelen saltar de BTC a Fiat cuando los charts les muestran puntos de saturación, sobreventa, cruces de mm...

Todos queremos más...¿más qué?...pues depende...más BTC, más €, más Dash, más oro...

Un saludo

*edito para comentaros un patrón en poloniex interesante:*


Desde hace unos 6 meses, en valores de gran capitalización (top 10), cuando se produce un inmenso incremento en el buy wall durante días, generalmente el valor sube de manera inmediata y bastante rápido.

Esto es una señal de distribución clara, lo he visto en Dash, ETH y Monero, además de LTC y XRP...el buy side dobla las cantidades que solía tener normalmente o incluso triplicarlas (ETH paso de un buy wall de 3000BTC a 9000 justo antes de su último ATH).

Cuando el buy wall baja a niveles normales o incluso menos, están an zona de acumulación, que puede durar semanas...(ahora pienso andamos por aquí)

Con esto quiero deciros que si veis un gran incremento y relativamente rápido en buy side, y no vais a largo plazo, id pensando en vender, pues posiblemente en unas horas el valor invierta su tendencia alcista.

Un saludo de nuevo


----------



## juli (14 Abr 2017)

Posiblemente me haya explicado mal. Leyendo ahora mi post anterior, no dice mucho / a mí, sí...pero por lo que entiendo implícito/.

A mí Litecoin no me atrae. Que China maneje mis intereses, me aterra, dificilmente dormiría tranquilo con ellos a merced de sus trucos, dificilísimo que yo entrase allí. 

Por lo mismo, creo que nada seriamente influído por chinos aportaría algo sólido al mercado. No espero un precio altísimo y continuado en LTC . 

Pero sí tengo curiosidad por ver gestionarse los adelantos que se anuncian en LTC . Su paralelismo con BTC y el ejercicio en su plataforma de mejoras que BTC no puede hacer podrían ser un atractivo tecnológico para bitcoiners. 

Y BTC está en un punto donde cualquier desventaja seria respecto a otros se hace totalmente evidente, está dejando hacer al resto cosas que de estar BTC libre y fuerte, ni pensarían , engulliría sus avances tecnológicos como un agujero negro, igual que engulle aún mucha pasta. Hoy por hoy, y siendo la referncia tecnológica EN POTENCIA /que no de facto por sus líos y limitaciones/ , la imposición de BTC es meramente económica. De hecho, su posición económica respecto al resto es desmedida en cuanto a prestaciones. 

Cada avance técico y/o estratégico que una alt toma mientras BTC está atado de pies y manos , muere un gatito. Y a BTC le sangran los grilletes. La impotencia de early adopters y más aún, desarrolladores debe ser de pura hemorragia. Desde luego, la judiada del chino de marras es estratosférica en un momento de seria adopción y proyección de las criptomonedas en el que BTC debería estar literalmente arrasando con todo. Y hoy por hoy, salvo en los punmps$dumps que ejeceutan desde una posición económica descompensadísima en la que AÚN vive de rentas, no tiene otra que ser un simple voyeur. Y ojo, que el miedo guarda la viña, pero no eternamente...sólo hasta que uno, y sólo uno, rompa la valla.

El segwit o lo que vaya a plantear LTC , y más con el factor chino por medio mientras agarran del pescuezo a BTC con la otra mano no es baladí. Ha quedado clarísimo que tal vez los chinos no tengan argumentos para reinar...pero para dar por culo, muchos.

A mí el segwit de LTC me parece, si se consigue con pulcritud, muy importante en tanto en cuanto "nueva plaza arrebatada a BTC" . 

Y a eso me refería.


----------



## juli (14 Abr 2017)

paketazo, respecto al interesante apunte del buy side :

Dices que su subida repentina implica subida de cotización, en principio artificial, ok. Hay alguna señal en este parámetro previo a la bajada ?

Me refiero a esto porque en casos por ejemplo como Dash , que está abriendo puntos nuevos de provisión, ese tipo de parámetros podían responder a subidas bruscas , sí...pero no puntuales por un pump y salirse ahí será una mala decisión. Esto sería extensible al resto de coins en un contexto al borde de la adopción masiva, aunque lo apunto respecto a Dash en concreto por la tesitura indicada.

Resumiendo : Sabes si hay algún indicio más allá de la subida inicial ? 

Gracias.


----------



## Curiosity (14 Abr 2017)

q placer acabar de desayunar y ver la subida de LTC, nunca pensé que iba a sacar beneficios de esta moneda, no sé hasta cuando guardar los 130 que me quedan..


----------



## racional (14 Abr 2017)

Que estrategia es mejor para altcoins?

1. Dejarlo a largo plazo sin mover nada.

2. Dejarlo en una o varias, y cada vez que haya subida vender y pasarlo a otra.


----------



## plus ultra (14 Abr 2017)

racional dijo:


> Que estrategia es mejor para altcoins?
> 
> 1. Dejarlo a largo plazo sin mover nada.
> 
> 2. Dejarlo en una o varias, y cada vez que haya subida vender y pasarlo a otra.



creo que es una pregunta muy genérica,eso depende de cada uno, mira una estrategia que te convenza y aplicarla. 

si quieres a largo plazo infórmate bien de los proyectos,saca conclusiones y si le vez futuro pues a meterle y olvidarse un tiempo.

otra cosa es que quieras tradear,aquí ya muchísimas variantes,podrías hacer lo mismo que en el punto anterior pero ir sacando solo las ganancias y metiéndoselas a otras que le veas que van a dar un pump.

ejemplo le metes una cantidad a btc cuando llegue a tus expectativas 20-30%... de beneficio sacas tu inversión y se la metes a otra.


----------



## Kondarra (14 Abr 2017)

racional dijo:


> Que estrategia es mejor para altcoins?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Si no tienes ni idea como yo, la 1.
Si sabes lo que haces, como Paketazo, la 2. Pero como aconseja él dejando un 33% de la inversión quieta. 

Yo soy de los que en el súper me cambio de fila porque creo que va a ir más rápida la de al lado y acabo tardando más. Aquí muchas veces parecido.


----------



## Curiosity (14 Abr 2017)

Estoy leyendo algo del fork de Monero, alguien sabe cómo puede influir esto en la cotización? lleva unos días muy quietecito.


----------



## Merlin (14 Abr 2017)

racional dijo:


> Que estrategia es mejor para altcoins?
> 
> 1. Dejarlo a largo plazo sin mover nada.
> 
> 2. Dejarlo en una o varias, y cada vez que haya subida vender y pasarlo a otra.



Como bien dijo un forero hace un par de días en este mismo hilo, el pastel es tan grande (y más que se va a hacer) que hay muchas estrategias ganadoras, así que lo mejor es que elijas la que más te guste. Yo voy a seguir la 1.


----------



## Kondarra (14 Abr 2017)

Paketazo, aunque no sea santo de tu devoción, ¿qué te dice la gráfica ETH/BTC?
Me da a la nariz que viene subida, pero mi nariz es poco avezada.


----------



## racional (14 Abr 2017)

En realidad inversion a largo plazo deberia considerarse esto: comprar cuando no vale casi nada algo y esperar a que valga, pongamos un ejemplo.

precio de PIVX 14 feb 2016: 205 satoshis
precio 14 abr 2017: 131,832 satoshis

el precio se ha multiplicado por 643 en poco más de un año

50€ invertidos en 2016 serian ahora 32,150€.


----------



## psiloman (14 Abr 2017)

racional dijo:


> En realidad inversion a largo plazo deberia considerarse esto: comprar cuando no vale casi nada algo y esperar a que valga, pongamos un ejemplo.
> 
> precio de PIVX 14 feb 2016: 205 satoshis
> precio 14 abr 2017: 131,832 satoshis
> ...



Pensaba justo eso está tarde mirando el histórico de PIVX. Totalmente de acuerdo, yo invertiría 1000 euros repartidos en paquetes de 100 en 10 monedas recién nacidas, con proyecto interesante. Me extrañaría que como mínimo no recuperes el dinero en año y medio o dos. Y si suena la flauta... .


----------



## paketazo (14 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Paketazo, aunque no sea santo de tu devoción, ¿qué te dice la gráfica ETH/BTC?
> Me da a la nariz que viene subida, pero mi nariz es poco avezada.



Sigue relativamente alcista en diario, nos movemos sobre la media de 50, yo ahora no vendería, y si supera la zona de 0.05 pues seguramente veamos ATH.

La verdad, que es un gráfico decente, incluso bastante bueno para estarse quietecito si se está comprado.



juli dijo:


> paketazo, respecto al interesante apunte del buy side :
> 
> Dices que su subida repentina implica subida de cotización, en principio artificial, ok. Hay alguna señal en este parámetro previo a la bajada ?
> 
> ...



Apreciación correcta, pero añadiría un inciso.

Si provisionamos nuevos mercados, las compras las realizaremos (los que tienen info privilegiada) mucho antes de anunciar nada...en el caso de Dash, cuando se dijo que se añadiría un gran exchange fiat, ya antes de este anuncio, estoy convencido de que kraken ya tenía a su disposición un buen % de monedas para su exchanger negociadas fuera de todo mercado, directamente con tenedores duros del proyecto.

La adopción masiva no se produce en un pump, ni en dos, hacen falta docenas, de pump&dump, y que la moneda siempre permanezca por encima del anterior pump, de este modo se produce una distribución uniforme, los que ganan mucho venden y se quedan con algo, y los que entran lo hacen cada vez con menos dinero/BTC...¿Quién puede comprar hoy 100BTc de golpe?...casi nadie, y eso es por que está bien distribuida, ya que nadie puede hacer un gran pump, ni un gran dump, y esto protege la moneda de membrilladas como vemos a diario en las altcoins.

Reitero lo mismo el que vaya a corto o simplemente para tradear, cuando vea que el buy side dobla o triplica lo normal, en una buena subida, que vaya pensando en salirse escalonadamente (es solo una opinión basada en lo que llevo visto)



racional dijo:


> Que estrategia es mejor para altcoins?
> 
> 1. Dejarlo a largo plazo sin mover nada.
> 
> 2. Dejarlo en una o varias, y cada vez que haya subida vender y pasarlo a otra.



Yo no recomiendo entrar en proyectos nuevos, o recién salidos, solo recomiendo si se busca seriedad en la inversión, ver las andanzas de una moneda al menos durante un año, así podemos analizar a su "team", y sobre todo el modo de actuar, la aceptación, el trabajo sobre la misma...

Meter dinero en algo recién salido es como jugar a rojo o negro...incluso diría que es más como apostar a un solo número de la ruleta.

Llevo visto muchas que han salido y al par de meses valían 0...lo que pasa es que ya ni aparecen listadas en coinmarketcap...así que cuidado con esas ideas de "forrarse"...siempre se nos va el ojo a la que la ha petado, y pensamos ¡coño podría haber sido la mía!

Mi consejo, por dar alguno, es buscar, leer, comparar, contrastar, mirar gráficos, volúmenes, usuarios...y aún así no hay nada seguro, pero si os convence (no hablo de enamoramiento, si no de lógica), meted algo cuando empiece a subir...y si sube más, pues meted algo más...pero nunca cuando la veáis hacer nuevos mínimos.

Por ejemplo Dash dio compra fuerte al superar 10$, antes de eso era una ruleta, ETH dio compra fuerte al pasar de 15$...vale la pena esperar a que suba y perderse la primera fase antes que cagarla en una moneda congelada...por poner un ejemplo, si ETC rompe algún diría 10$ diría que es una buena compra, cuando superó 1$ dio compra, pero no fuerte compra como daría al superar 10, pues su distribución será mejor que ahora mismo..

Buenas noches y un saludo


----------



## Divad (15 Abr 2017)

Busca el proyecto que tenga más judíos concentrados ya sean de la vieja escuela o de los nuevos que van a tirar del carro.



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 15-abr-2017 at 04:58 ----------

La vieja escuela siempre gana ::

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## psiloman (15 Abr 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Busca el proyecto que tenga más judíos concentrados ya sean de la vieja escuela o de los nuevos que van a tirar del carro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La primera frase la voy a enmarcar y ponerla encima del ordenador cuando esté invirtiendo, me has sacado una buena carcajada.

Es difícil decir tanto sobre el mercado en tan pocas palabras, sabiduría concentrada


----------



## paketazo (15 Abr 2017)

Masternodos de Dash hoy 4389 - Anterior 4362...han subido 27

Wallets: 217936 anterior 220699...han bajado 2763

Continúa la tendencia de wallets pequeños en detrimento y el incremento de nodos maestros...me hace pensar que gente con pasta está acaparando en las bajadas para poner su dinero al servicio de un nodo maestro y sus tasas de interés.


Por otra parte ETH está aguantando bastante bien las envestidas del BTC, al menos de momento, podría dar un salto cuantitativo en capitalización en breve con cualquier noticia positiva.

El gráfico de BTC parecía que quería buscar un apoyo por abajo, la semana pasada, sin embargo mantiene fortaleza...nunca deja de sorprenderme. 

De LTC poco hay que decir, sigue agarrada a lo alto de la gráfica, y sinceramente, puede pasar cualquier cosa con ella ahora mismo.

adjunto artículo de opinión para que veáis lo que es no aportar nada en un texto para el lector:

Http://www.livebitcoinnews.com/promising-cryptocurrencies-buy-2017/


----------



## Kondarra (15 Abr 2017)

En LTC el Segwit ya cuenta con un 74,56% de apoyo en el periodo de activación.

---------- Post added 15-abr-2017 at 09:37 ----------




Kondarra dijo:


> En LTC el Segwit ya cuenta con un 74,56% de apoyo en el periodo de activación.





Ya ha pasado del 75%.


----------



## juli (15 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> En LTC el Segwit ya cuenta con un 74,56% de apoyo en el periodo de activación.
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-abr-2017 at 09:37 ----------
> 
> ...



Si no me equivoco, ayer o anteayer estaba en el 80 y pico por ciento. 

Aquí el link :


Litecoin Segregated Witness Adoption Tracker



- por cierto, el de paketazo no me funciona. Al resto, sí ?

edit : Arreglado el link de paketazo.

Una cosa : paketazo , el número de wallets que comentas, son las creadas nuevas o tal vez activas en un rango de tiempo /por semana, día, etc.../ o a qué se refiere exactamente ? Porque destruídas, no serán, no ? /Las wallets siguen hechas/


----------



## Merlin (15 Abr 2017)

Por si a alguien le interesa, en esta web se pueden comprar criptomonedas con la tarjeta de débito/crédito: Changelly

EDIT: OJO, al comprar criptos con FIAT el cambio es muy malo. Comprobar si interesa antes de realizar operación. En el intercambio de criptos parece no haber problemas 

No hace falta ni registrarse, te puedes loguear con tu cuenta de gmail o Facebook. La 1ª semana tiene restricciones, pero a partir del 8º día ya puedes comprar la cantidad que quieras.

Aquí como se hace: how-to-buy-with-credit-card

Yo he comprado ahí y sin problemas.


----------



## paketazo (15 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> Si no me equivoco, ayer o anteayer estaba en el 80 y pico por ciento.
> 
> Aquí el link :
> 
> ...



Cuando aporto el número de wallets, me refiero al número de carteras con algo de Dash en su balance, no es una muestra definitiva, pero nos sirve para tener una ligera idea de la distribución total de la moneda.

En teoría a mayor número de wallets, mejor distribución. Espero que a lo largo de este año, se pueda superar el número de 500K wallets...es una tarea complicada, y todo pasará por que evolution vea ala luz en tiempo y que funcione como nos han prometido. 

De ser así, el número de wallets se disparará ya que el uso de Dash, pasará a tener un nivel superior a la hora de realizar transacciones privadas de modo sencillo, y accesible para cualquiera independientemente de su nivel de adopción tecnológica de criptomonedas...se busca un medio de intercambio económico, al estilo de pago con celular, o credit card, en segundos.

un saludo


----------



## juli (15 Abr 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Por si a alguien le interesa, en esta web se pueden comprar criptomonedas con la tarjeta de débito/crédito: Bitcoin Ethereum Monero Ripple Litecoin Dash cryptocurrency exchange | Changelly
> 
> No hace falta ni registrarse, te puedes loguear con tu cuenta de gmail o Facebook. La 1ª semana tiene restricciones, pero a partir del 8º día ya puedes comprar la cantidad que quieras.
> 
> ...



Changelly mola mucho. 0,50% de comisión y listo...y acepta envíos grandes, con lo que evitas los embudos que se formaban en Shapeshift quete dejaban pilláo cuando había estampidas concretas. Y para envíos pequeños, mucho mejor que Shapesgift, que mete unos sablazos de miner fee intermedios que flipas, sobre todo en BTC, con tasa fija de 0.002 BTC , con los que practicamente veta compras pequeñas.

Merlin...has comprado con card ? Qué experiencia tienes ? / yo sólo he cambiado coins, nunca he comprado y creo recordar que la web avisaba que demoraba un día o algo así...en fin, cuáĺ es tu experiencia, por favor /

---------- Post added 15-abr-2017 at 12:55 ----------

Otra : Alguien sabe un exchange que rule PIVX ...pero del tipo de Shapeshift y Changelly, de " clickar y cambiar" ?


----------



## Claudius (15 Abr 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Pensaba justo eso está tarde mirando el histórico de PIVX. Totalmente de acuerdo, yo invertiría 1000 euros repartidos en paquetes de 100 en 10 monedas recién nacidas, con proyecto interesante. Me extrañaría que como mínimo no recuperes el dinero en año y medio o dos. Y si suena la flauta... .



Esa estrategia es muy arriesgada, lo que no implica que no pueda salir bien.

En el ejemplo que pones PIVX solo se negocia en 5 exchange, y solo en 1 tiene *volumen* ninguno es Poloniex, que es el que más volumen tiene del mercado.

No olvidemos, que cuando compráis token, estáis compitiendo con verdaderos kiddies profesionales del trading *sin miedo* ya que en muchos casos no se juegan dinero real, sino btc minados hace 4-5 años, que hoy son un dineral, y pueden manejar cotizaciones P&D a su antojo mientras que vosotros estáis cambiando dinero real.

Si pilláis una ola bien, pero os acostumbráis y de un viaje os dejan pelado. Esto es un casino del Far West que no se os olvide. *NO* hay regulación. Y *si cierra el casino* os quedáis sin dinero.

Siento bajaros a la tierra, pero mojón tiene razón, estáis con la fiebre crypto, y no habéis visto un mtgox o crypsty.

Qué un proyecto tenga buena pinta, con buen marketing etc. puede ser un scam, o no puede ser, por eso hay que fijarse mucho en los equipos de personas detrás, el networking que tengan con la comunidad, y hacer una análisis como si fuérais a invertir en un chicharro yanki.

Un ejemplo, cuando entré poco después de la ICO de Eth (Si Divad,  ) vi el potencial, por una sola razón Vitalik, y el tiempo a pesar del DAO (dónde deshice posiciones, y volví a rehacer) me ha dado la razón ya que sabía que tarde o temprano entrarían grandes capitales y los que quedan...

Otro ejemplo Storj, SIA son otros proyectos que puede dar mucho porque como toda 'startup' para tener éxito tiene que *dar una solución a un problema* en este caso el almacenamiento en nube descentralizado, vs al centralizado dropbox, etc las gráficas lo dicen todo, y *aún no tienen producto* 

Todos ellos tiene en común ser manejados en Poloniex que es el *centro* neurálgico, con lo que el riesgo exchange por la causa que sea está presente.

Pero todos ellos tiene 'backup' en Bittrex u otros, si algo le pasa a 
Poloniex y no tenéis los token dentro porque vais a 'hold' pase lo que pase, alguno de estos le sucederá, y podréis actuar en consecuencia.

Así que mucho ojo ahí afuera como decía el sargento en Canción triste de Hill Street. Qué estáis solo con 'vuestro revolver' y la velocidad que tengáis de actuación.


----------



## Merlin (15 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> Merlin...has comprado con card ? Qué experiencia tienes ? / yo sólo he cambiado coins, nunca he comprado y creo recordar que la web avisaba que demoraba un día o algo así...en fin, cuáĺ es tu experiencia, por favor



Mi experiencia es muy buena. Compré con la tarjeta de débito de ING y el proceso tardó unos 15/20 minutos en total. Eso sí, compré una moneda rápida como es XRP, quizás si compras una criptolenteja de esas que necesitan muchas confirmaciones sí que tarda algo más.

Solo un par de cosas que reseñar: el código que te envían al móvil es un mensaje automático en el que una voz en inglés te dice 4 números, no es un SMS. Y también te llama al móvil un trabajador del banco "from London" y te hace un par de preguntas en inglés (nombre y país), pero supongo que esto último solo lo hacen la primera vez que compras. Me quedé algo flipado de que me llamara un tío al móvil, la verdad.

Conclusiones: Yo solo he comprado una vez y no tengo ninguna queja. Rápido y con una comisión muy buena. Muy recomendable.


----------



## Claudius (15 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> [/COLOR]Otra : Alguien sabe un exchange que rule PIVX ...pero del tipo de Shapeshift y Changelly, de " clickar y cambiar" ?



No hay juli, solo se negocia aquí:
PIVX (PIVX) $1.86 (26.32%) | CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations


----------



## racional (15 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> por poner un ejemplo, si ETC rompe algún diría 10$ diría que es una buena compra, cuando superó 1$ dio compra, pero no fuerte compra como daría al superar 10, pues su distribución será mejor que ahora mismo..



El problema es que si esperas señales de compra tan claras te pierdes la gran subida. Creo que hay que buscar la forma de adelantarse más al futuro. Se puede empezar haciendo criba, por ejemplo ahora veo que cada vez la gente prefiere los que ofrecen masternodes, buscando solo estos solo hay unos 6 que puse antes en un mensaje. El PIVX se esta viendo que esta teniendo una gran aceptacion, creo que en unos meses se podria plantar en $8. Stratis es otra que tambien esta triunfando.


----------



## juli (15 Abr 2017)

Bueno, Claudius...también habría que avisar de que BTC puede estar a un movimiento de ballenas de irse al mismo carajo, que es una posibiliad más que evidente si los metesacas que hacen actualmente se quedan un día sin vuelta. BTC sin su follón se reiría hoy sin duda de los 2000 pavos ...y de largo. Pero lo han jodido bien y las cosas están como están y que deje de ser un patrón y el único cobijo seguro pestá a un par de clics de acabarse taql como se entiende hoy/ sólo hace falta una alt con 100$ de suelo firme / y ahí no palmarán los early adopters de BTC petados de alts mientras vocean lo contrario, sino 4 pobres diablos compradores en 4 cifras esperando al 2dmún de 10K que se la pueden estar jugando infnitamente más de lo que creen. Mojón está a lo que está en su hilo y no quiere mezclas, no es eso ?...pues muy de acuerdo, mejor para todos dejarlo allí y no liar las cosas, además no lo veo una referencia objetiva con la que otros puedan contar y beneficiarse que es lo ideal, así que a lo nuestro. Si los exchanges custodios son un riesgo, se informa al personal de otros que no secuestren tus coins y todos informados y contentos...porque, según tengo entendido, en los exchanges clásicos las coins no las tienes tú, es así ?

No es el caso de shapeshift o changelly, donde son meros intermediarios.

El asunto es que en los primeros no necesitarías ni wallets ni clientes, que en el segundo caso es un currazo del copón y acabas con el hd petado de instalaciones, por no hablar de lo metódico que debes ser con passwords, precios de entrada/salida, checksums, etc... Un curro. Pero mejor acostumbrarse a esos peajes y estar preparados para hacer las cosas bien. esas y las que vendrán : lo fácil de hacer es fácil de deshacer y en este mundillo hay mucho espabilado y mucho "preparáo" suelto.

Por otro lado, te importaría exponer las estrategias de salida de cash / mínimos a cuenta, cards.../de que se puede disponer actualmente y en qué casos ? - interesante Dash especialmente, del que creo que ya has apuntado algo en ciernes o incluso operativo ya - / seguro que puedes iluminarnos un huevo , y es un recurso muy importante /.

Un saludo.

---------- Post added 15-abr-2017 at 14:40 ----------




Claudius dijo:


> No hay juli, solo se negocia aquí:
> PIVX (PIVX) $1.86 (26.32%) | CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations



por lo pronto, desde su web facilitan más / aunque alguna con unos sablazos que pa'qué./



```
https://pivx.org/exchanges/
```


----------



## Claudius (15 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> Si los exchanges custodios son un riesgo, se informa al personal de otros que no secuestren tus coins y todos informados y contentos...porque, según tengo entendido, en los exchanges clásicos las coins no las tienes tú, es así ?
> No es el caso de shapeshift o changelly, donde son meros intermediarios.



Shapeshift y supongo changelly se nutren de exchange como Poloniex, tienen línea directa. Tener tokens en los exchange es muy arriesgado, imaginaos que un día os levantáis y la web no está en línea, (no es la primera ni será la última) 
Yo me he quejado mucho de la no auto-regulación de los agentes que operan de intermediarios, y los más serios que responderían ante la ley solo operan con Btc.., todos los demás son chiringos que no son ni siquiera financieros.
En la India hace unos meses ante unas amenazas estatales al sector estos se unificaron con buenas prácticas, etc. (antes que te regulen, te medio-regulas).
Mientras un exchange, no tenga un seguro que lo cubra ante 'eventos', mal asunto..

Los token los tiene el exchange a tu nombre, no son tuyos si no están bajo tu control.., y claro si os empezáis a liar a comprar tokens, vosotros sois vuestros bancos.

De ahí que ahora veo a mucha gente con *la fiebre* en los ojos de querer dar un pelotazo.



juli dijo:


> Por otro lado, te importaría exponer las estrategias de salida de cash / mínimos a cuenta, cards.../de que se puede disponer actualmente y en qué casos ? - interesante Dash especialmente, del que creo que ya has apuntado algo en ciernes o incluso operativo ya - / seguro que puedes iluminarnos un huevo , y es un recurso muy importante /.



Bueno con kraken ahora Dash va a tener la forma de interactuar a fiat sin pasar por btc.
De tarjetas de dash, ya las hay en breve verá la luz la de Chalie Sheem, un pionero Bitcoiner seducido por Dash, y esta otra que me gusta mucho

[prepoposal] Dash Debit Card ready by Mid-April | Dash Forum

Ambas financiadas por la Dash Nation en
Pre + Budget Proposal Discussions | Dash Forum

Aquí se proponen, proyectos, cualquiera que sea un Dasher puede proponer el suyo, como dije el otro día, si tenéis ideas por las sinergias de vuestro negocios/empleos y el networking en vuestro trabajo habitual, se puede estudiar proponerlo. Como los award en España de Youtube.

Creo interesante que debatamos (quizás en otro hilo más de dash) por no monopolizar este que es más global, ya que a lo mejor se pueden hacer propuestas interesantes, que la red Dash pueda financiar ya que cada semana tiene más brazos de conexión con fiat.

Por ejemplo, están debatiendo invertir en un parque temático de skater-boards (millenials a saco) con la construcción de pistas en USA.

Tarjetas disponibles:
Https://dashpay.atlassian.net/wiki/display/DOC/Debit+Cards


----------



## juli (15 Abr 2017)

Claudius, si abres hilo de Dash, seguro que no se duerme. Me parece muy interesante y la verdad es que se echa en falta info en castellano,podría estar fenomenal.

Dash tiene recursos , infraestructura y es muy intuitivo para profanos en esto : tienes miga y canalizas mucho. Cuenta conmigo por allí, me interesa vivamente.

Animo desde aquí a conocedores de ETH a apoyar el de ETHEREUM del principal. Yo he sacado un par de buenos apuntes de allí.


----------



## germantsi (15 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Masternodos de Dash hoy 4389 - Anterior 4362...han subido 27
> 
> Wallets: 217936 anterior 220699...han bajado 2763
> 
> ...




Donde miras el número de Wallets de Dash que hay con saldo?
Yo solo se mirar el numero de masternodes aqui Chainz - Page not found...


----------



## racional (15 Abr 2017)

Yo creo que como experimento si voy a comprar alguna de estas que acaban de empezar a cotizar y dejarlas a largo plazo a ver que pasa, pero voy a meter muy poco, no más de 10€ por cada una.

Cual creeis que son las mejores candidatas de estas por menos de 100 satoshis.







Este grafico no basta, hay que elejirlas segun su capitalizacion, porque bytecoin y dogecoin ya tienen un capitalizacion alta, ya estan burbujeadas.


----------



## Claudius (15 Abr 2017)

germantsi dijo:


> Donde miras el número de Wallets de Dash que hay con saldo?
> Yo solo se mirar el numero de masternodes aqui Chainz - Page not found...



Bitcoin, Litecoin, Namecoin, Dogecoin, Peercoin, Ethereum stats

Mándadle al titular del site un mail a ver si quita e incluye los top-ten actuales.
Qué se lo mandé y no me contestó a ver si con varios mueve ficha.


----------



## djun (15 Abr 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Por si a alguien le interesa, en esta web se pueden comprar criptomonedas con la tarjeta de débito/crédito: Bitcoin Ethereum Monero Ripple Litecoin Dash cryptocurrency exchange | Changelly
> 
> No hace falta ni registrarse, te puedes loguear con tu cuenta de gmail o Facebook. La 1ª semana tiene restricciones, pero a partir del 8º día ya puedes comprar la cantidad que quieras.
> 
> ...




He estado mirando y veo que mientras que DASH y BTC cotizan a 71,57 y 1188 USD respectivamente (según coinmarketcap.com), en changelly.com te lo cobran a 94 y 1549 USD respectivamente.

Comprar con ellos parece un poquillo caro ¿no? La idea de comprar con tarjeta está bien pero creo que se han pasado un pelín.


----------



## juli (15 Abr 2017)

djun dijo:


> He estado mirando y veo que mientras que DASH y BTC cotizan a 71,57 y 1188 USD respectivamente (según coinmarketcap.com), en changelly.com te lo cobran a 94 y 1549 USD respectivamente.
> 
> Comprar con ellos parece un poquillo caro ¿no? La idea de comprar con tarjeta está bien pero creo que se han pasado un pelín.



Eso no es un poquillo caro, es un robo. Aunque suena tan desmedido como para repasarlo, vamos...y más cuando entre criptos su oferta es muy competitiva, pues en absoluto se mueven en esos términos. Una transacción real, Dash to Btc ahora mismo, suelta una relación en changelly de 0,060458275 . Y en coinmarketcap , de menos, sólo 0.06022040. 

De cualquier modo, comprobar al detalle todas esas cuestiones es primordial y así hay que hacerlo. Aunque insisto, las que das son increíbles. Hablas de comisiones del 25/30%.


----------



## djun (15 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> Eso no es un poquillo caro, es un robo. Aunque suena tan desmedido como para repasarlo, vamos...y más cuando entre criptos su oferta es muy competitiva, pues en absoluto se mueven en esos términos. Una transacción real, Dash to Btc ahora mismo, suelta una relación en changelly de 0,060458275 . Y en coinmarketcap , de menos, sólo 0.06022040.
> 
> De cualquier modo, comprobar al detalle todas esas cuestiones es primordial y así hay que hacerlo. Aunque insisto, las que das son increíbles. Hablas de comisiones del 25/30%.



Si hablamos de intercambiar una cripto por otra, *Shapeshift* tiene una relación correcta, un precio de mercado, y supongo que *Changelly* también tendrá una relación correcta entre criptos, aunque no lo conozco. Pero si hablamos de comprar una cripto con dólares (con o sin tarjeta) el precio es abusivo. 

Para comprobarlo tan solo hay que entrar en su página ( Bitcoin Ethereum Monero Ripple Litecoin Dash cryptocurrency exchange | Changelly ), y en una simulación selecionas a la izquierda USD por ejemplo 1550 USD, y a la derecha pones BTC.... y te sale 1 Bitcoin sólamente. 

Si seleccionas DASH pasa algo similar. Para 95 dólares te sale 1 DASH sólo

Es una autentica burrada.


----------



## tastas (15 Abr 2017)

Comprar cualquier cripto con tarjeta siempre es caro por el riesgo de chargeback que afronta el vendedor.

taptap


----------



## Merlin (15 Abr 2017)

djun dijo:


> Para comprobarlo tan solo hay que entrar en su página ( Bitcoin Ethereum Monero Ripple Litecoin Dash cryptocurrency exchange | Changelly ), y en una simulación selecionas a la izquierda USD por ejemplo 1550 USD, y a la derecha pones BTC.... y te sale 1 Bitcoin sólamente.
> 
> Si seleccionas DASH pasa algo similar. Para 95 dólares te sale 1 DASH sólo



Yo pongo 1550 USD y me salen 1.00573978 BTC, no me sale un Bitcoin solo. 

Además ¿has probado a hacerlo con euros? Ten en cuenta que si entras con una IP europea la web a lo mejor se configura para operar en euros y si compras algo en dólares quizás te aplica alguna comisión por el tipo de cambio.

EDIT: Pues parece que tienes razón, he hecho una simulación de comprar 15€ de XRP casi hasta el final y me ha dado esto:

15 EUR
YOU GET	328.90620258 XRP (estimated amount)
EXPECTED EXCHANGE RATE	1 EUR = 22.0372665 XRP
COMMISSION INCLUDED (0.5%)	1.65279498 XRP
NETWORK TRANSACTION FEE	0.012 XRP
ESTIMATED ARRIVAL	≈ 5-30 minutes

Me da el cambio de 1€=22 XRP cuando al precio actual debería estar a 1€=33 XRP aproximadamente. Sí que es un cambio bastante malo, sí :abajo:

EDIT 2: Hay que decirlo todo y ser justos. Yo la compra la hice el 13 de abril y en la app de mi banco pone que el dinero se liberará el 29 de abril. O sea, a ti te dan las criptos en 20 minutos y ellos cobran en 16 días. A lo mejor esto puede explicar el porqué de un cambio tan malo.


----------



## racional (15 Abr 2017)

Lo que no se es porque todas estan burbujeadas







Ejemplo de einstenium.

En cuanto ha habido una subida parabolica ya no es buena compra.

Hay pocas que tengan un gráfico sano, una que si he encontrado que lo tiene es PoSW Coin (POSW).


----------



## Claudius (15 Abr 2017)

unisuper dijo:


> Porque el euro y el fiat en general se están acabando



A mi me preocupa más la escalada de tensión sin sentido de USA-Korea del Norte, ya que alguna estrategia seguirá y no concibo que traman los americanos en política internacional, que nos puede afectar a los europeos y mucho.


----------



## paketazo (15 Abr 2017)

racional dijo:


> Lo que no se es porque todas estan burbujeadas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deberías mirarte el gráfico de BTC desde sus orígenes, y quizá entonces valores de otro modo lo que afirmas está burbujeado.

Pasar de centavos a 1200$ lo aceptamos como bueno, y como lógico...sin embargo vemos una moneda que pasa de 5$ a 100$ y ya es burbuja, y hay que salirse...

Aquí tenemos que entender que lo que vale, o puede llegar a valer algo, es muy relativo, y se basa sobre todo en las expectativas humanas.

Estas expectativas en gran parte derivan de la promoción, que en general no es más que una bola de nieve que crece a gran velocidad.

Si nos ponemos a comparar activos en la economía mundial, quizá nos replanteemos muchas cosas, os pondré un pequeño ejemplo:

Capitalización de mercado empresa/subyacente
Deuda USA 17.092.167.000.000$
Apple 740.000.000.000 $
Microsoft 500.000.000.000 $
Chevron C. 196.000.000.000$ 
Telefónica 51.000.000.000$
Bitcoin 19,223,126,277 $
ETH 4,423,933,246 $
NAV Coin 6.000.000$
TrumpCoin 450.000$

Bueno es solo un ejemplo sencillo para entender que no todo está tan caro como pensamos si lo comparamos con los $ que hay desperdigados por toda esquina del planeta.

A veces cuando escucho decir que BTC es la moneda del futuro, que no hay quien lo pare, que en un futuro todo se referenciará en BTC, no puedo dejar de pensar en la cifra a la que tendría que llegar BTC para cubrir toda la mierda que ha sembrado el dios $.

Un saludo


----------



## racional (15 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Pasar de centavos a 1200$ lo aceptamos como bueno, y como lógico...sin embargo vemos una moneda que pasa de 5$ a 100$ y ya es burbuja, y hay que salirse...



Pero cuando solo existia el Bitcoin no tenia competencia, si cada vez va habiendo más altcoins la tendencia sera que cada vez alcanzen capitalizaciones más pequeñas por el efecto difuminación. Con esto se me ocurre otra idea, y es que exista un fondo de inversion que incluya todas las altcoins y bitcoin, asi lo unico que habra que mirar es la capitalizacion general, que ya va por $28.691.249.016.


----------



## juli (16 Abr 2017)

racional dijo:


> Pero cuando solo existia el Bitcoin no tenia competencia, si cada vez va habiendo más altcoins la tendencia sera que cada vez alcanzen capitalizaciones más pequeñas por el efecto difuminación. Con esto se me ocurre otra idea, y es que exista un fondo de inversion que incluya todas las altcoins y bitcoin, asi lo unico que habra que mirar es la capitalizacion general, que ya va por $28.691.249.016.



El destino de la cotización de las criptos es sencillo y girará en torno a 2 requisitos :

- Excelencia tecnológica
- Coste energético

La que proponga un producto cerrado la menor distancia a esos dos puntos, funcionará. Y el precio tenderá no al cero imposible, sino al coste opimizado del trabajo de presentar esos dos valores . Coste energético de la validacion y laboral de la producción para cada proyecto.

Hasta llegar a ese punto en el sector, las nuevas propuestas tirarán hacia abajo unos precios cuyo máximo probablemente ya hemos visto. El mercado ya no habrá de tarifar una propuesta transgresora particular , sino una eficiente sectorial y los pumps se remitirán a la disposición vanguardista de prestaciones puntuales según cada interpretación de la blockchain con el consiguiente beneficio de mercado para sus usuarios y unicamente hasta que cada una de esas interpretaciones sea reproducida optimizando progresivamente esa fórmula de costes : Energétco en la validación y laboral en la producción.

Las criptos no son alternativa A NADA , las criptos SON el sector. Esa errónea asociación de ideas que identifica una imagen de marca, BITCOIN, con una tecnología, la blockchain es una estupidez y será igual de estṕido reproducirlo en torno a cualquier nueva propuesta, por sólida que parezca. El inversor en criptos , perfil que casi todos compartimos por aquí, debe ser perfectamente consciente de la transitoriedad del valor de cada una de sus apuestas , por acertadas que sean. Quienes prestamos atención a ese entorno ahora tenemos na gran ventaja, pero no durará mucho.

Sobre la fertilidad del sector y la multitud de agentes activos en torno a la blockchain no hace falta incidir ante el espectador despierto. Queda surfear la ola entre una vanguardia, que cada vez es más pasado y el objetivo : Blockchain eficiente con precios de producción y mantenimiento optimizados. Hay que aprovecharla.

Compartir información para exprimir esa transición parece una actitud de lo más acertada. Suerte y mucho ojo.


----------



## racional (16 Abr 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Esa estrategia es muy arriesgada, lo que no implica que no pueda salir bien.
> 
> En el ejemplo que pones PIVX solo se negocia en 5 exchange, y solo en 1 tiene *volumen* ninguno es Poloniex, que es el que más volumen tiene del mercado.



Es que comprar antes que lo negocien los grandes es precisamente la ventaja. Cuando lo pongan en uno grande es que ha subido mucho, como ha pasado en Kraken con Dash, que no lo han puesto cuando ya valia $67, mientras otros ya lo tenian a $10.


----------



## Curiosity (16 Abr 2017)

Buenas noches, ¿hay datos de cuando podría implementarse el SEGWIT en LT? Metí 1 BTC comprando a 0,0076 y me arde en las manos para vender..

:Baile:
:Baile:
:Baile:
:Baile:


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (16 Abr 2017)

Vaya telita con ARK... vendí a x5 del precio de salida en apenas unas semanas y en dos días se ha vuelto a duplicar.


----------



## Divad (16 Abr 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Vaya telita con ARK... vendí a x5 del precio de salida en apenas unas semanas y en dos días se ha vuelto a duplicar.



Gracias por la información.

Por el logo (simbología) y estar ligada a ETH... corrida de la buena :Baile:







Las casas de apuestas ya podrían tener todos todas las monedas... si se quiere más pasta hay que moverse :fiufiu:

En esta liga están los proyectos recién creados, a Mojón le entra diarrea y por ello siempre amenaza que el coco se llevará tú dinero. Siempre aportará su línea animándote a sumarte al club mojonero... compra bitcoin!

EDIT: Me queda por ver los actores que hay en el proyecto :
EDIT: Los actores en el link aquí hay :Baile::Baile::Baile:
EDIT: Voy a meterle unas fichas 8:


Spoiler



Chin Song me ha convencido :XX::fiufiu:



En Mayo puede llegar otra corrida de ark


Spoiler


----------



## Kondarra (16 Abr 2017)

Seguir tantas criptos es imposible. La verdad es que como apuntaba un compañero molaría un fondo de inversión en criptos. Esto a día de hoy no es posible pero ¿y si los que pululamos por aquí nos repartimos X alts para cada uno y vamos vigilándolas y poniendo en común?

Por otro lado, ¿qué plataforma os parece mejor para gráficas de alts, sacar fibos etc? Quiero aprender el tema fibo.


----------



## Claudius (16 Abr 2017)

A ver que os parece este proyecto, para un pre-analisis, si coincide con el mío.

Voxels Es un token de realidad virtual VR, 
Fundada en 2015, Voxelus es una plataforma revolucionaria que permite a cualquier persona crear juegos de Realidad Virtual, experiencias y espacios virtuales sin escribir una línea de código. La plataforma consiste en Voxelus Creator, una aplicación de diseño 3D para PC y Mac; Voxelus Viewer, que funciona en PCs de escritorio, Oculus Rift y dispositivos Samsung VR; Y el Mercado de Voxelus, que permite a los creadores vender y al usuario comprar contenido de VR y juegos para el ecosistema de Voxelus, utilizando el exclusivo voxel en el juego de la criptoconversión.

Para no iniciados, os explico brevemente es una plataforma de creación y compra-venta de contenidos de objetos de VR, compatible con hardware del sector Samsung VR y Oculus Rift, Android VR, etc.

Ejemplo, salón del automovil de Bcn se va a exponer un Ferrari y con VR los usuarios al pabellón disfruten de la experiencia de llevar un spider, habría que diseñar todo el argumento de experiencia de usuario, y por ejemplo, la carretera, los arbolitos etc., se podrían comprar en Voxelus, y solo se diseñaría el Spider. Ferrari podría 'venderlo' en la plataforma de Voxelus, así los creadores de juegos solo tendría que comprar el objeto, para disponer de el.


Voxels (VOX) $0.022548 (1.13%) | CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations


Lecturas de que la empresa cambie voxels por acciones? ienso: 
How a startup is making it easy to build virtual reality worlds
Voxelus Offers Voxels-to-Equity Conversion

Voxelus CEO: Voxel is a

Voxelus


----------



## racional (16 Abr 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Vaya telita con ARK... vendí a x5 del precio de salida en apenas unas semanas y en dos días se ha vuelto a duplicar.



Eso suele pasar, sino quieres que te vuelva a pasar debes marcarte objetivos a largo plazo y dejarlo X tiempo sin moverlo. Claro que esto tambien puede ser peor si luego va a peor, asi que no se que sera mejor.

---------- Post added 16-abr-2017 at 10:40 ----------

He invertido algo en PIVX, mi precio objetivo es que su valor se multiplique x 3 desde su precio actual que ya esta en $2,12. La semana pasada estaba a $1.

Y tambien he invertido 5€ en otra como experimento a ver que pasa dentro de 1 año. Es 8bit, por la pinta que tiene no le veo mucho futuro, es mas como jugar a euromillones, pero con mas posibilidades de sacar algo.

Lo ideal seria hacer eso con las nuevas que se puedan comprar muy baratas, antes de que ocurra esto:







Por ejemplo 5€ invertido en PIVX en 2016 ahora serian 3000€.

---------- Post added 16-abr-2017 at 10:43 ----------




Claudius dijo:


> A ver que os parece este proyecto, para un pre-analisis, si coincide con el mío.
> Voxels Es un token de realidad virtual VR,



Creo que todos estos proyectos no son más que para dar una justificacion a la existencia de esa cryptomoneda, pero es todo humo, lo que en realidad se busca es lo mismo que en todas, intentar sacar tajada.


----------



## Claudius (16 Abr 2017)

racional dijo:


> Creo que todos estos proyectos no son más que para dar una justificacion a la existencia de esa cryptomoneda, pero es todo humo, lo que en realidad se busca es lo mismo que en todas, intentar sacar tajada.



 Mal análisis.., de momento esto es una empresa creada en 2015 no es un proyecto, cuyo token que crearon para comerciar en su marketplace -preminado- está en suelo. 

La clave está en porque quieren retornar tokens, a cambio de acciones. ienso:


----------



## zyro (16 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Seguir tantas criptos es imposible. La verdad es que como apuntaba un compañero molaría un fondo de inversión en criptos. Esto a día de hoy no es posible pero ¿y si los que pululamos por aquí nos repartimos X alts para cada uno y vamos vigilándolas y poniendo en común?
> 
> Por otro lado, ¿qué plataforma os parece mejor para gráficas de alts, sacar fibos etc? Quiero aprender el tema fibo.



Algunos ya han tenido la idea, quizás no veamos spam por este hilo anunciandose porque no han podido poner en marcha aún ese fondo. No es tan fácil. Iconomi es una plataforma que dice que hace posible esos fondos, pero creo que aún no lo han lanzado.

La idea es muy buena, porque a nivel individual-particular realmente es imposible llevar una cartera variada sin manejar cierta información sobre cada altcoin. La gente que gestione el fondo es la que tiene que conseguir esa información, y saber interpretarla para tomar las decisiones de entrada y salida en cada altcoin.

Supongo que sabrás de quién te hablo, si no es así, por privado te lo digo, para no hacer publicidad de nadie, que supongo que habrá más de uno.

Aprovecho para recordar que mucho cuidado con entrar en cualquier alt, para nada es fácil pillar un pump de estos.


----------



## paketazo (16 Abr 2017)

Hace un par de semanas comentaba por aquí que pensaba que había llegado el momento de replegar velas en altcoins, y que pensaba que la dominancia de BTC regresaría rápidamente a 80%...

Ahora mismo está en: BTC Dominance: 66.9%, muy cerca del mínimo histórico del 65%.

Si solo nos basamos en gráficas de dominancia, está claro que hay una tendencia alcista de altcoins frente a una bajista de BTC a largo plazo. ¿es una trampa?

Podría ser una trampa, y en una semana regresar a máximos, pero no podemos basar nuestras inversiones en teorías conspirativas, y sí en lo que vemos.

Es interesante replantearse todo si BTC supera el 70% de dominancia de nuevo, lo podemos considerar una especie de stop, o aviso a navegantes de que hay que poner los stops ajustados en las alts.

Por otro lado, como comentaban los compañeros, es complicado hacer un seguimiento a todo lo que sale al mercado, o está cotizando en exchangers...da la impresión de que falta un orden, un rigor para plantearse invertir algo en el chiringuito.

No hace tanto BTC era también un chiringuito, dónde estando a 30$ la gente apelaba a la cordura y avisaba que no se le ocurriera a nadie meter dinero en esa estafa evidente (mi primo minó unos 500 que "regaló" sobre los 20$)

Ahora parece que las estafas más evidentes están en altcoinland...y no hay dudas de que hay estafas, y bastantes.

¿Podríamos cribar este mercado en busca de oportunidades?

La verdad que personalmente lo veo difícil...cuando repasaba las contabilidades de empresas en Nasdaq y OTC hace años, encontraba bastantes incongruencias. La más común era escuchar al CEO decir que tenían liquidez para 6 trimestres y luego en los balances veías que no había ni para uno.

Aquí es tontería buscar información veraz en una web que ha creado el emisor del token, pues nadie lanza mierda a su propio tejado.

Creo que la única forma que tenemos de cribar algo, es ir viendo como aumenta la capitalización, y una vez sobrepasados unos puntos, y habiendo expuesto sus planes de futuro, hemos de observar si los cumple, y de que modo.

Las carencias actuales de BTC en algunos aspectos, dan alas a otras monedas, y eso es bueno para la libertad de los mercados. 

Que se usen monedas para crear juegos, para hacer contratos, para apostar en línea, para irse de "putas"...está cojonudo, pero ante todo hemos de encontrar seriedad y trabajo...y yo la verdad, en pocos casos de los que llevo cribado lo he visto.

Hablar de 1000$ invertidos es una cosa, y cualquiera puede arriesgarlos en una lotería, pero cuando hablamos ya de cantidades de 5 cifras, al menos en mi caso, las caras cambian.

Iré mirando las que comentáis, pero sobre todo a nivel técnico, y si tienen ya al menos una trayectoria de 1 años, se podría mirar de buscar algún apoyo fundamental en sus promesas o hechos hasta la fecha.

Un saludo y recordad ese 70% de dominancia, pues podría marcar un punto de inflexión a medio plazo.

Buenas tardes a todos.

Edito para comentar que la "amiga" Amanda nos traerá noticias excepcionales de Dash lunes (¿Qué podrá ser?)

Twitter


----------



## racional (16 Abr 2017)

He estado investigando muchas y he encontrado un patrón en comun para hace criba. 

Diria que cada coin tiene un ciclo de vida que va pasando por una serie de etapas.

etapa lineal: cuando aun no ha subido nunca, pero no se sabe si algun dia suburia, pequeños incrementos en el precio en el tiempo pueden indicar que si

etapa burbuja: justo cuando esta subiendo, como pivx, ark o stratis ahora.
o esta ArcticCoin (ARC) $0.179607 (-8.71%) | CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations

etapa post burbuja: en el pasado hubo un pump y dumb, no se ha vuelto a recuperar, estas se pueden dar por muertas y mejor olvidarse de ellas, la mayoria estan en esta etapa.

Tambien como la nueva moda son los masternodes, se podrian elejir solo las que tengan esta caracteristica, creo que el total se reduciria a menos de 10 ahora mismo.


----------



## Merlin (16 Abr 2017)

¿Qué os parece esta? Potcoin Home - PotCoin - Banking for the Cannabis Industry

Parece que es un cripto que quiere subirse a la ola de la naciente industria de la marihuana legal. Cuesta solo 5 céntimos, con lo que aún se puede entrar fuerte con relativamente poco dinero. 

Para el que no lo sepa, California (39 M de habitantes) legalizó la marihuana en noviembre de 2016, pero la ley no entrará en vigor hasta enero de 2018. 

Es una cripto a la que le veo recorrido y que para finales de año o principios del que viene puede dar alguna alegría.


----------



## Claudius (16 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Creo que la única forma que tenemos de cribar algo, es ir viendo como aumenta la capitalización, y una vez sobrepasados unos puntos, y habiendo expuesto sus planes de futuro, hemos de observar si los cumple, y de que modo.



Yo pienso que es más el volumen sostenido no tiene porque ser millones con tener cienmiles durante meses, es para prestarle atención ya que indica que hay movimiento compra-venta 'por algo'.



paketazo dijo:


> Hablar de 1000$ invertidos es una cosa, y cualquiera puede arriesgarlos en una lotería, pero cuando hablamos ya de cantidades de 5 cifras, al menos en mi caso, las caras cambian.



Así es. Por eso el primer objetivo siempre aquí hacer ROI+10% Y luego ya se verá.



paketazo dijo:


> Edito para comentar que la "amiga" Amanda nos traerá noticias excepcionales de Dash lunes (¿Qué podrá ser?)



Es posible que sea la inclusión de wallet con soporte para Dash en el repositorio de apps de la manzana podrida.  (No hay, sólo para android).
Lo hubo pero por 'circunstancias' Apple lo quitó de su repositiorio de apps.
ienso:
A ver que es el hype que está creando..

---------- Post added 16-abr-2017 at 17:29 ----------




zyro dijo:


> Algunos ya han tenido la idea, quizás no veamos spam por este hilo anunciandose porque no han podido poner en marcha aún ese fondo. No es tan fácil. Iconomi es una plataforma que dice que hace posible esos fondos, pero creo que aún no lo han lanzado.
> 
> La idea es muy buena, porque a nivel individual-particular realmente es imposible llevar una cartera variada sin manejar cierta información sobre cada altcoin. La gente que gestione el fondo es la que tiene que conseguir esa información, y saber interpretarla para tomar las decisiones de entrada y salida en cada altcoin.
> 
> ...



Un índice:
Index - Smith + Crown

Bueno, yo no lo consideraría spam, y si el fondo se establece bajo estatutos legales, que amparen a sus inversores, (con seguro incluído). Pues bienaventurado sea el compañero y su magia azul que lo esté diseñando.


----------



## racional (16 Abr 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Parece que es un cripto que quiere subirse a la ola de la naciente industria de la marihuana legal. Cuesta solo 5 céntimos, con lo que aún se puede entrar fuerte con relativamente poco dinero.



Tu piensas que esta barata, pero lo que tienes que mirar es la capitalización, esa ya cuesta $12 MM, que es bastante, cuanto más ha crecido te da más pistas si evoluciona favorablemente, pero tambien ya te has perdido un monton de subida, imagina lo que habran ganado los que entraron cuando valia $100,000 o menos. Lo que interesa es eso, entrar en una cuando aun es barata de verdad.


----------



## djun (16 Abr 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Así es. Por eso el primer objetivo siempre aquí hacer ROI+10% Y luego ya se verá.



Claudius, ¿puedes decir como medirías el ROI en una altercoin? 
¿Te refieres a una rentabilidad superior al 10% anualmente, mirando su cotización?.
El dato del ROI ¿de donde lo sacas mirando la cotización diaria?


----------



## racional (16 Abr 2017)

PoSW, esta pinta muy bien. Tiene los gráficos que mas me ha gustado de todas las que he mirado.


----------



## Claudius (16 Abr 2017)

djun dijo:


> Claudius, ¿puedes decir como medirías el ROI en una altercoin?
> ¿Te refieres a una rentabilidad superior al 10% anualmente, mirando su cotización?.
> El dato del ROI ¿de donde lo sacas mirando la cotización diaria?



Si dedicas 1000 eur. a trastear con divisas digitales, hacer un Retorno Of Inversión + el 10% (rentabilidad de un depósito bancario hace unos años) sea en 1 mes o en 2 años serían los 1100 eur. te lo llevas pa tu bolsillo y lo que te quede para jugar en este mundo pues te 'dará igual' ganarlo o perderlo.
Se pegas un 'pelotín' de meter 1000 y en un mes hacer 4000 pues te quedarían 2900 para hacer como los panes y los peces ahora que es la época. )


----------



## zyro (16 Abr 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Bueno, yo no lo consideraría spam, y si el fondo se establece bajo estatutos legales, que amparen a sus inversores, (con seguro incluído). Pues bienaventurado sea el compañero y su magia azul que lo esté diseñando.



en este hilo cada uno vierte sus opiniones, sus pronósticos sobre tal o cual altcoin, eso no es spam evidentemente. Se trata de intentar compartir información entre todos, al menos esa es la idea.

Ahora bien, si existiera ese fondo y ya se pudieran suscribir participaciones, venir aquí a hablar de él, si lo consideráría spam, porque a fin de cuentas, gana gracias a los fondos que arrastre de la gente que lee este hilo.

Por otro lado, no me cabe duda de que en este hilo participa gente con bastantes conocimientos también y que creo, no necesitan magia azul: Alxemi, paketazo, Divad, tastas, Andyteleco, tu mismo, etc...

Cuando Iconomi se ponga en marcha u otra plataforma similar, será interesante , porque espero saldrán muchos fondos donde elegir.

Porque sinceramente yo soy incapaz de conseguir toda la información necesaria y saberla gestionar. Como mucho me puedo dedicar a BTC y a un par de Altcoin más, pero es imposible que pueda tener al día toda la info necesaria de un número significativo de altcoin que me permita saber suando entrar y cuando salir. 

En el fondo, estoy diciendo que si existieran esos fondos, realmente leería poco este hilo. Pues la verdad es que sí. Pero siempre será bueno tener un hilo donde la gente comparta info desinteresadamente.


----------



## djun (16 Abr 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Si dedicas 1000 eur. a trastear con divisas digitales, hacer un Retorno Of Inversión + el 10% (rentabilidad de un depósito bancario hace unos años) sea en 1 mes o en 2 años serían los 1100 eur. te lo llevas pa tu bolsillo y lo que te quede para jugar en este mundo pues te 'dará igual' ganarlo o perderlo.
> Se pegas un 'pelotín' de meter 1000 y en un mes hacer 4000 pues te quedarían 2900 para hacer como los panes y los peces ahora que es la época. )



O sea que el ROI, al mes o al año..., no lo sacas de ninguna parte (mirando las cotizaciones de ninguna tabla). Solo es la habilidad que tenga cada uno en conseguir, por ejemplo, un 10% de rentabilidad con cualquier cripto.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (16 Abr 2017)

racional dijo:


> Eso suele pasar, sino quieres que te vuelva a pasar debes marcarte objetivos a largo plazo y dejarlo X tiempo sin moverlo. Claro que esto tambien puede ser peor si luego va a peor, asi que no se que sera mejor.



Es lo que suelo hacer, por ejemplo los MAID y SJCX los tengo intactos desde el crowdsale, pero en este caso mi sexto sentido me dijo que tras esa subida iba a haber una corrección y por eso vendí y aún sigo esperando esa corrección. ::


----------



## Merlin (16 Abr 2017)

racional dijo:


> Tu piensas que esta barata, pero lo que tienes que mirar es la capitalización, esa ya cuesta $12 MM, que es bastante, cuanto más ha crecido te da más pistas si evoluciona favorablemente, pero tambien ya te has perdido un monton de subida, imagina lo que habran ganado los que entraron cuando valia $100,000 o menos. Lo que interesa es eso, entrar en una cuando aun es barata de verdad.



¿Por qué te parece que 12 millones es una capitalización de mercado alta? Si la que tú recomiendas PIVX tiene una capitalización de 108 millones y ya cuesta 2.05$.


----------



## Divad (16 Abr 2017)

La posibilidad de pelotazo con cada nuevo proyecto que salga es muy alto, el sistema ya lleva más de 8 años en desarrollo y no están para tonterías. Tampoco digo que no exista el clásico pirata :: pero ya no es como el principio.


----------



## racional (16 Abr 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> ¿Por qué te parece que 12 millones es una capitalización de mercado alta? Si la que tú recomiendas PIVX tiene una capitalización de 108 millones y ya cuesta 2.05$.



A ver yo no recomiendo ninguna, solo comento. Hay dos formas de inversion, una a corto plazo, subirse a la ola una que este creciendo, otra a largo plazo que nunca sabes cuando durara. Si PIVX esta ya alta, pero es la que mas hype tiene ahora mismo. Pero ahora me estoy fijando más en las que estan más abajo como PoSW.


----------



## Kondarra (16 Abr 2017)

Se me ocurre otra cosa para tratar de sacar partido a pumps de alts que no abarcamos a monitorizar. Con el único objetivo de especular y de no convertirnos en hodlers si encontráramos un patrón de inicio de subida y monitorizásemos mediante bot podríamos lanzar órdenes de compra y venta. Ejemplo: monitoriza Bittrex y si la alt X sube un 5% en 2 horas compra y lanza orden de venta cuando suba un 50%. O si la capitalización sube X compra, o lo que sea. 

¿Qué os parece? ¿Seriamos capaces entre todos de buscar un patrón y ponerlo en marcha?

Insisto en que la idea sería aprovechar pumps de auténticas mierdacoins para reinvertir los beneficios en nuestras alts preferidas y "fiables", o para sacar.


----------



## Divad (16 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Se me ocurre otra cosa para tratar de sacar partido a pumps de alts que no abarcamos a monitorizar. Con el único objetivo de especular y de no convertirnos en hodlers si encontráramos un patrón de inicio de subida y monitorizásemos mediante bot podríamos lanzar órdenes de compra y venta. Ejemplo: monitoriza Bittrex y si la alt X sube un 5% en 2 horas compra y lanza orden de venta cuando suba un 50%. O si la capitalización sube X compra, o lo que sea.
> 
> ¿Qué os parece? ¿Seriamos capaces entre todos de buscar un patrón y ponerlo en marcha?
> 
> Insisto en que la idea sería aprovechar pumps de auténticas mierdacoins para reinvertir los beneficios en nuestras alts preferidas y "fiables", o para sacar.



Buena idea :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Primero se benefician los creadores y después los que venden con el proyecto o rumor. Después entran los que quieren subirse al carro y se llevan menos %.

Seguramente todas convencen y todas pueden perfectamente subir, pues han sido creadas para compartir beneficios.

Hay que alimentar a toda la cadena del Sistema y para ello los amigos si quieren seguir manteniendo el juego y disfrutar del mismo tienen que hacer su papel... :XX::fiufiu: para después ser los elegidos en dar un pelotazo. 

Bastaría con empezar con las nuevas que van entrando al juego. Analizar cada palabra e imagen del proyecto y actores que están detrás para saber si realmente es la escogida para que de el pelotazo en días o semanas. Un buen indicador es el capital que tenga, habría que hacer una media de las monedas nuevas y empezar por las que más tengan. Las que tengan bastante capital puede ser la señal de que será una fiesta en breve. Para las otras, estaría bien monitorizarlas y a la mínima señal de comenzar a entrar dinero... es cuando hay que subirse.

:Baile:


----------



## Kondarra (16 Abr 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Buena idea :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Es que tampoco hace falta buscar "la escogida" entendida como "la que se convertirá en el nuevo btc y la compro a 0,0004€". Eso me parece imposible. Pero sí me parece planteable, basándonos puramente en números y sin importarnos ni siquiera el nombre de la alt, aprovechar pumps que se producen constantemente. Poner una maquinita a trabajar por ti 24/7. Luego esas criptos igual se quedan ahí, pero tú ya te has llevado tu tajada. Y si con esa tajada te compras tus 10 ETH a 45€, por poner un ejemplo, pues ni tan mal. 

Como bien indicaba Paketazo meterse en una alt que acaba de nacer es un acto de fe que a mí no me motiva nada, simplemente por la cantidad que hay y el capital del que dispongo para invertir. Pero meterse y salirse rápido para ir a un proyecto consolidado me motiva. Creo que existen oportunidades por este camino o al menos yo lo veo así.


----------



## Divad (16 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Es que tampoco hace falta buscar "la escogida" entendida como "la que se convertirá en el nuevo btc y la compro a 0,0004€". Eso me parece imposible. Pero sí me parece planteable, basándonos puramente en números y sin importarnos ni siquiera el nombre de la alt, aprovechar pumps que se producen constantemente. Poner una maquinita a trabajar por ti 24/7. Luego esas criptos igual se quedan ahí, pero tú ya te has llevado tu tajada. Y si con esa tajada te compras tus 10 ETH a 45€, por poner un ejemplo, pues ni tan mal.
> 
> Como bien indicaba Paketazo meterse en una alt que acaba de nacer es un acto de fe que a mí no me motiva nada, simplemente por la cantidad que hay y el capital del que dispongo para invertir. Pero meterse y salirse rápido para ir a un proyecto consolidado me motiva. Creo que existen oportunidades por este camino o al menos yo lo veo así.



Meterle fichas a una alt que acaba de nacer es lo mismo que meterla por aquella que creemos que por estar consolidada ya tiene que subir hasta la luna.

La gracia del juego es meter pasta en centimillos y multiplicar x10, x100,... y ya te vas corriendo sin parar :Baile:

Con el proyecto "APOLLO" de ARK ya sería el pelotazo, al igual que los siguientes. 


Spoiler












En menos de un mes ha pasado de 0$ a $29,493,656. Está entrando mucha pasta en cualquier moneda, es como si todas fuesen a dar pelotazos :XX:

Todos los proyectos van a dar su pelotazo, la única diferencia es que cada uno está destinado para jugar un tiempo determinado. Las que caen es porque ha sido reemplezada por otra que lo mejora o porque son unos piratas.


----------



## psiloman (16 Abr 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Meterle fichas a una alt que acaba de nacer es lo mismo que meterla por aquella que creemos que por estar consolidada ya tiene que subir hasta la luna.
> 
> La gracia del juego es meter pasta en centimillos y multiplicar x10, x100,... y ya te vas corriendo sin parar :Baile:
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo, salvo con Eth y derivados que tienen a los judíos detrás, y van casi a tiro fijo, como bien dijiste tú mismo anteriormente. Ya lo he dicho en otro post y me reafirmo, 1000 o 2000 euros en paquetes de 50 o 100, y cubres mucho campo. Es difícil que en la coyuntura actual no pegues un pelotazo con una de ellas, aunque pierdas en casi todas las demás. Es como echar el cuponazo o la euromillones pero con posibilidades reales de ganar algo.

Si pierdes todo, que puede pasar, es el equivalente a lo que gastan muchos españoles en un año en juegos de azar. Conozco bastante gente que gasta 600, 900 y hasta más de 1000 euros solo en lotería de Navidad, y todos los años se quedan con las manos vacías.

Por otro lado si te hace falta el dinero para llegar a fin de mes, pues estate quieto, evidentemente es una inversión de alto riesgo. No estamos hablando en el foro de un periódico deportivo o generalista, por eso digo lo que pienso sin autocensurarme.

Está muy animado el hilo, hay varios foreros aportando gran cantidad de información que creo es muy valiosa. Gracias a todos.


----------



## racional (16 Abr 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Un buen indicador es el capital que tenga, habría que hacer una media de las monedas nuevas y empezar por las que más tengan. Las que tengan bastante capital puede ser la señal de que será una fiesta en breve.



Pero las nuevas en realidad no tienen capital, los mineros son los primeros en poner a la venta, siempre con un precio sobrevalorado por ellos, lo normal es que no compre nadie, y entonces bajen el precio y compren. Las nuevas recien sacadas del horno no valen nada hasta que alguien meta dinero. Se puede ver en esta
Ripto Bux (RBX) $0.000627 (14.44%) | CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations
originalmente es mas cara y luego baja de precio.


---------- Post added 16-abr-2017 at 21:05 ----------




psiloman dijo:


> Ya lo he dicho en otro post y me reafirmo, 1000 o 2000 euros en paquetes de 50 o 100, y cubres mucho campo. Es difícil que en la coyuntura actual no pegues un pelotazo con una de ellas, aunque pierdas en casi todas las demás. Es como echar el cuponazo o la euromillones pero con posibilidades reales de ganar algo.



Es una inversion como otra cualquiera, con sus riesgos/beneficios. Se puede reducir el numero de candidatas si se apartan las que por ejemplo no ofrecen POS, que es un atractivo más. O las que su grafico no es bueno. Luego la operativa no es facil tampoco, porque deben ser compradas en el momento justo, y para eso hay que estar atentos a cuando salen y usar infinidad de exchanges diferentes.


----------



## Curiosity (17 Abr 2017)

Quiero dar las gracias también a todos los que están aportando y comentando en este hilo, se mantiene interesante, creo que vienen tiempos apasionantes, a ver si conseguimos que no nos desplumen mientras vivimos esta bonita tecnología.

Saludos

:Aplauso:
:Aplauso:
:Aplauso:

Veo buenas propuestas, y compartir conocimiento puede ayudar a todos los del foro.


----------



## Divad (17 Abr 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, salvo con Eth y derivados que tienen a los judíos detrás, y van casi a tiro fijo, como bien dijiste tú mismo anteriormente. Ya lo he dicho en otro post y me reafirmo, 1000 o 2000 euros en paquetes de 50 o 100, y cubres mucho campo. Es difícil que en la coyuntura actual no pegues un pelotazo con una de ellas, aunque pierdas en casi todas las demás. Es como echar el cuponazo o la euromillones pero con posibilidades reales de ganar algo.
> 
> Si pierdes todo, que puede pasar, es el equivalente a lo que gastan muchos españoles en un año en juegos de azar. Conozco bastante gente que gasta 600, 900 y hasta más de 1000 euros solo en lotería de Navidad, y todos los años se quedan con las manos vacías.
> 
> ...



Diversifica y seguramente ganes con casi todas, pero lo mismo debería de suceder si te metes en una con todo. Cuando se disparé ya será el momento de recoger lo sembrado.

El riesgo está en todas las monedas, lo que pasa que van bailando cada una a diferentes ritmos.

Cuando Mojón asusta en que petará poloniex es para que no explotemos el tesoro emergente que sale de ahí. Seguramente ellos estén pescando también por esas aguas mientras aconsejan al nuevo rebaño que entren en Bitcoin y se queden esperando al pelotazo :XX:



racional dijo:


> Pero las nuevas en realidad no tienen capital, los mineros son los primeros en poner a la venta, siempre con un precio sobrevalorado por ellos, lo normal es que no compre nadie, y entonces bajen el precio y compren. Las nuevas recien sacadas del horno no valen nada hasta que alguien meta dinero. Se puede ver en esta
> Ripto Bux (RBX) $0.000627 (14.44%) | CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations
> originalmente es mas cara y luego baja de precio.
> 
> ...



Tampoco digo que haya que comprar nada más salga, salvo simbología o sujetos influyentes detrás de la moneda. Tampoco se regala el dinero pues cuando comiencen a meter dinero comenzará la corrida. Hay que tener un "buen" ojo para meterse en una moneda de piratas ::


----------



## racional (17 Abr 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Tampoco digo que haya que comprar nada más salga, salvo simbología o sujetos influyentes detrás de la moneda. Tampoco se regala el dinero pues cuando comiencen a meter dinero comenzará la corrida. Hay que tener un "buen" ojo para meterse en una moneda de piratas ::



Es que otro problema de las recien salidas, es que solo los mineros tienen, asi que ponen el precio que quieren, es lo que pasa por ejemplo como Universe, que en el exchange se ven que solo venden por 1500 sats, mientras los compradores ofertan 100 como mucho. Otro tema ya seria minar, pero eso requiere un capitulo aparte.


----------



## catoshi (17 Abr 2017)

Empieza la segunda ronda de Litecoin. Segwit a 80%+, estamos a dias de tener segwit en LTC si la cosa sale bien.

Litecoin Segregated Witness Adoption Tracker

Si LTC consigue segwit, el desarrollo de LN se pasaria a LTC por que BTC no va a conseguir 95% nunca, y las alternativas como UASF son un camino con piedras.

Mientras tanto veo alta rentabilidad en LTC.


----------



## Divad (17 Abr 2017)

racional dijo:


> Es que otro problema de las recien salidas, es que solo los mineros tienen, asi que ponen el precio que quieren, es lo que pasa por ejemplo como Universe, que en el exchange se ven que solo venden por 1500 sats, mientras los compradores ofertan 100 como mucho. Otro tema ya seria minar, pero eso requiere un capitulo aparte.



Para esas monedas habría que analizar bien quienes están detrás. Si no da buenas vibraciones sudar de ella e ir a otra con mayor facilidad para adquirir X cantidad.

Todas las monedas harán su recorrido alcista y sobretodo las que estén ligadas a ETH. Cualquier coin que baje acabará subiendo salvo actores que revienten la moneda desde dentro, pues estaría condenada a un HF y cada uno iría por su lado. Podría ocurrir algo similar a ETC y ETH o acabar enterrada (tras el saqueo).

Es obvio que jugar en esta liga el riesgo es mayor, pero de igual modo también es mayor el beneficio que se puede obtener.

Estoy en ETH, LTC y recientemente en ARK con 755 fichas. Echaré raíces mientras tanto y si suena la flauta x10, x100,... la corrida será sublime :Baile:

EDIT:ARK =


Spoiler










Da la sensación de inestable y lo único que hacen es dibujarle el camino. Muy volátil, igual hasta puede resultar divertido ::



En las monedas nuevas, otro indicador para sumarse al proyecto sería cuando esté plana y cuanto más tiempo lleve mejor. En algún momento le meterán el petardo, cuando toque techo salirse y gracias por la fiesta. Entrar tras la ola... es una putada porque ahora tocará esperar hasta la próxima fiesta :XX:


----------



## Divad (17 Abr 2017)

Posiblemente sería una muy buena compra Voxels (VOX)

Están en plano y ya va siendo hora del chute mágico :fiufiu::XX:

EDIT: Tendencia bajada, ha hecho un año y sigue sin sacar nada. El S8 ya salió hace dos semanas, tiene su sentido la subida pero alguien sabría si ahí trabaja alguien o son unos piratas? ::



Spoiler



No me hagáis mucho caso ::



EDIT2: Voy a mirarme mejor las que están ligadas con ETH 

EDIT3:
SingularDTV tiene que presentar algo para antes de que acabe el 2T según dicen ellos: 
SingularDTV Forms Ethereum Blockchain Lab CODEX

El ojo y la doble pirámide ya es para meterle unas fichas.

Aunque han superado su entrada inicial, espero que sea el medio usado para enganchar al rebaño a ETH. Más fácil no lo pueden tener...


----------



## psiloman (17 Abr 2017)

catoshi dijo:


> Empieza la segunda ronda de Litecoin. Segwit a 80%+, estamos a dias de tener segwit en LTC si la cosa sale bien.
> 
> Litecoin Segregated Witness Adoption Tracker
> 
> ...



Si LTC llegara en unos días a más de 40 dólares, venderiais todo inmediatamente?. En otras palabras, interesa aguantar a largo esperando una subida fuerte de verdad?.

No llevo ningún dineral en ella, pero me daría rabia perderme una subida histórica si esta se acaba produciendo.


----------



## zyro (17 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Hace un par de semanas comentaba por aquí que pensaba que había llegado el momento de replegar velas en altcoins, y que pensaba que la dominancia de BTC regresaría rápidamente a 80%...
> 
> Ahora mismo está en: BTC Dominance: 66.9%, muy cerca del mínimo histórico del 65%.
> 
> ...



Esto lo veo importante, a menos que cambie, hay una correlación negativa entre BTC y resto de altcoin.

Las altcoin han estado bajando durante meses, mientras BTC subía.

Ahora les ha tocado pumpear las altcoin, justo después de llegar BTC a un ATH.

Quiero decir que además de mirar toda la info que podáis de una altcoin, tenéis que mirar la tendencia de BTC, como esté en tendencia alcista, va a ser difícil que la altcoin tire.

Interesante lo que dice @paketazo, de estar pendientes de ese gráfico de dominance para ver si la tendencia alcista le toca a BTC o a las altcoin.

Así ha sido hasta ahora, quién sabe si alguna altcoin gane el suficiente protagonismo para que se salga del grupo de las altcoin y pase al otro lado.


----------



## paketazo (17 Abr 2017)

sigo mirando REP (Augur) de reojo.

Me da que pronto liberarán algo respecto a su plataforma de predicción.

Los volúmenes van acompañando a la subida del precio. Idla mirando con cautela.

El gráfico de 4 es muy alcista, pero en diario ha de romper claramente 0.012BTC, llevo una cantidad normalita por lo que pueda pasar, nada que me arruine si la caga o que no me de para un viajecito si la peta.

Un saludo.


----------



## Claudius (17 Abr 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Posiblemente sería una muy buena compra Voxels (VOX)
> 
> Están en plano y ya va siendo hora del chute mágico :fiufiu::XX:
> 
> EDIT: Tendencia bajada, ha hecho un año y sigue sin sacar nada. El S8 ya salió hace dos semanas, tiene su sentido la subida pero alguien sabría si ahí trabaja alguien o son unos piratas? ::



Buena pregunta..
The Voxel

*Voxel to Equity Program Starts!*
Los Angeles and Argentina, (April 1st, 2017) – Voxelus, the world’s leading virtual reality world builder and marketplace, today announced that it will offer up to a 33.3 percent equity stake in Voxelus, Inc., in exchange for up to 31.5 million voxels. 

No obligation is required for holders to trade in their Voxels and they will continue to actively trade on Bittrex, Poloniex, Shapeshift and other exchanges globally. Voxels will still remain as the only method of purchasing VR assets, games and worlds on the Voxelus marketplace. The exchange runs at a fixed rate of 2.116 percent of the company for every 2,000,000 voxels, regardless of the price of voxels that day. 

A minimum of 2 million Voxels is required to participate and the maximum amount of Voxels each holder can exchange for equity is 10 million. Those voxels re-acquired by Voxelus will be used for its next round of funding at the rate of no more than 1,000,000 voxels per month. The equity stake in Voxelus will be in common stock in Voxelus, Inc., which is a Delaware corporation with business development and marketing in Los Angeles and technical operations in Argentina. Since there is no preferred stock issued, all persons participating will be on an even playing field with the founders, early investors and employees.

Lo que quería es impresiones de esta maniabra financiera para re-financiarse con sus propios token a cambio de acciones, ya que es la primera vez que veo hacer esto. Opiniones a ser posible profesionales por favor. Gracias.

De momento en 24h ha subido un 20% a 2 ctms.
ienso:


----------



## paketazo (17 Abr 2017)

*Claudius* si se hace un intercambio acciones/tokens, y por lo que parece se busca financiación ¿Cómo no?: _Those voxels re-acquired by Voxelus will be used for its next round of funding at the rate of no more than 1,000,000 voxels per month_

Veo algunas lagunas que quizá puedas aclarar al respecto:

1- Si cambio tokens por acciones estoy cambiando algo con teórico valor de mercado (un token que cotiza al precio que sea), por una participación de algo que ahora mismo no vale nada.

Suponiendo que cambio 1 millón de VOX por 1 acción, ¿Qué pasa con ese millón de voxels?...se supone que irán al mercado para convertirse en liquidez para la nueva empresa...o sea...se venden.

2- Supongamos que cambio mis VOX por acciones, ¿Qué hago con esas acciones?...¿Dónde cotizan?...¿Cómo las titularizo o fiscalizo?

Una parte alícuota de un capital, ha de ser personal con posibilidad de ser trasferida...lo único que veo aquí, es que se cree un nuevo token que se denomine acciones de VOX, y se intercambien en exchangers de criptos.

3- ¿por que emitir acciones, y no ampliar capital modificando la cadena de bloques de VOX?...¿se tiene miedo de alterar la confianza del tenedor de VOX con esta acción?


Seguiremos atentos el experimento, pero yo de momento, no entiendo mucho lo que se busca o pretende, si acaso, me huele algo mal que me cambien mis fichas de VOX por acciones que no se como ni cuando ni dónde cotizarán.

Iremos viendo como lo desarrollan.

Un saludo


----------



## Claudius (17 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> *Claudius*
> 
> Veo algunas lagunas que quizá puedas aclarar al respecto:
> 
> 1- Si cambio tokens por acciones estoy cambiando algo con teórico valor de mercado (un token que cotiza al precio que sea), por una participación de algo que ahora mismo no vale nada.



Paketazo, tenemos que recordar que 'el mercado' es inexistente a ojos del regulador, osea no existe el mercado crypto-divisas.



paketazo dijo:


> Suponiendo que cambio 1 millón de VOX por 1 acción, ¿Qué pasa con ese millón de voxels?...se supone que irán al mercado para convertirse en liquidez para la nueva empresa...o sea...se venden.



Si, eso pretenden conseguir tokens del mercado de los 31.500.000, al precio del día del cambio por acciones. (que sí están reguladas y 'amparadas' en el mercado USA).
Y luego volver a inyectarles al mercado crypto a cambio de Bitcoin (refinanciación).



paketazo dijo:


> 2- Supongamos que cambio mis VOX por acciones, ¿Qué hago con esas acciones?...¿Dónde cotizan?...¿Cómo las titularizo o fiscalizo?



Aquí explican un poco
Voxelus

_Voxel holders with at least 2 million in Voxels can participate in the program that will run until May 10th 2017 one month. Voxelus will provide an online form and wallet address to exchange Voxels for equity on a basis of 33.33 percent of the company for up to 31.5 million voxels or any fraction therein.

No obligation is required for holders to trade in their Voxels and they will continue to actively trade on Bittrex, Poloniex, Shapeshift and other exchanges globally.

Voxels will still remain as the only method of purchasing VR assets, games and worlds on the Voxelus marketplace. The exchange runs at a fixed rate of 2.116 percent of the company for every 2,000,000 voxels, regardless of the price of voxels that day.

A minimum of 2 million Voxels is required to participate and the maximum amount of Voxels each holder can exchange for equity is 10 million. Those voxels re-acquired by Voxelus will be used for its next round of funding at the rate of no more than 1,000,000 voxels per month. The equity stake in Voxelus will be in common stock in Voxelus, Inc., which is a Delaware corporation with business development and marketing in Los Angeles and technical operations in Argentina. Since there is no preferred stock issued, all persons participating will be on an even playing field with the founders, early investors and employees.
​_


paketazo dijo:


> Una parte alícuota de un capital, ha de ser personal con posibilidad de ser trasferida...lo único que veo aquí, es que se cree un nuevo token que se denomine acciones de VOX, y se intercambien en exchangers de criptos.
> 
> Seguiremos atentos el experimento, pero yo de momento, no entiendo mucho lo que se busca o pretende, si acaso, me huele algo mal que me cambien mis fichas de VOX por acciones que no se como ni cuando ni dónde cotizarán.



No, eso no. Luego las *venderán* otra vez al mercado. Con lo que estimo que aquí hay jugada para pumpear el token y vender obviamente a más de 2 ctms, su ATH estuvo sobre 60 ctm de $
Ellos la pueden pumpear, ya que el día que se hizo la operación consiguieron 1500+- btc a precio de 2015. Así que tienen fuel para hacer un pump.
Además, es posible que tengan un producto bajo la manga, y saquen 'algo' a mercado en 2017 para ayudar a esta maniobra creativa de refinanciación.
con 'voxel-ware' por no decir vapor..

Qué es lo que me parece leer entre líneas, y quería opiniones con fundamento.
Si mi hipótesis es correcta, señores este puede ser el pelotazo que ansían.


----------



## paketazo (17 Abr 2017)

Mirando así por encima VOX hay algo que no entiendo:

En coinmarket da un float de 31.500.000 con máxima emisión de 210 millones

luego voy a mirar la rich list:

VOXELS block explorer | Blockexperts

y ya el primero de la lista me salta 

36.524.363 VOX

quizá esté mirando algo mal, pero ¿Cuál es el float real ahora mismo?...evidentemente no es 31 millones salvo que esté suponiendo algo que no es.

un saludo.


----------



## Claudius (17 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Mirando así por encima VOX hay algo que no entiendo:
> 
> En coinmarket da un float de 31.500.000 con máxima emisión de 210 millones
> 
> ...



Este token fue *pre-minado* y luego distribuído.

Los datos de la ICO Relevantes publicados en 2015:

*INITIAL DISTRIBUTION - PRIVATE PRESALE AND PUBLIC CROWDSALE *

The Private Presale, and the Public CrowdSale are being handled by Eric Voorhees at Sale.Voxelus.com which is powered by Shapeshift.io
*31.5 Million Voxels have been Released for Sale* with Time-Based Tiered Pricing. 
The private *presale sold 1.2 million Voxels to initial investors.*
Voxel’s public crowdsale at Sale.Voxelus.com will last 30 days and will sell up to the remaining 30.3 million tokens it has made available at this time. 
Voxels are priced in Bitcoin , *on day one of the crowdsale they will be available for 0.001 BTC (approximately $0.34 USD)* each, based on that day's exchange rate during the crowdsale.
This rate will only be available for 24 hours, ending on Tuesday, November 3, 2015 at 8:59 am PST. 
After that, the rate will increase to approximately $0.38 USD (900 voxels per Bitcoin) through Wednesday, November 11, 2015 at 8:59 am. 
Final tiers are at approximately $0.43 USD (800 voxels per Bitcoin) through Sunday, November 22nd 2015, and $0.45 USD (750 voxels per Bitcoin) through December 2 (earlier if all voxels sell out first).
PLEASE NOTE THE CROWDSALE IS OVER THESE RATES NO LONGER APPLY. 
The Final selling crowdsale price was 1/650 per BTC.

*FUTURE DISTRIBUTION *
Voxels is the only currency for use in the Voxelus VR Platform. 
The remaining 85% of Voxels will be released for public sale over the next 20 years at Voxelus.com 
Each 15% or 31.5 million VOX will be available for sale, after the previous 15% has been purchased. This will happen as the Voxelus VR Platform expands, Voxels will be released based on public demand as they are purchased from Voxelus.com and Uphold. Some Voxels will be offered and used for development, content creator bounties, and marketing.

Existen 210,000,000 VOX de los cuales 31.5M son los que andan por el mercado. Por eso en coinmarket figura así.



*VOXELS BREAKING RECORDS*
Voxelus, the world’s first end-to-end virtual reality content creation platform and marketplace, has completed its private pre-sale *of 1.2 million Voxels (VOX) for a total of 1,022 BTC ($350,000 USD at the close of the pre-sale)*.
A vast majority of orders came in during the final 48 hours, following in-person presentations to industry leaders at the Money 20/20 and Bitcoin Investor conferences in Las Vegas this past week. 
This represents the largest amount ever raised in a private crowdsale of a cryptographic token. The prior record was held by Swarm, which sold $250,000 of its tokens privately before selling a total of $1 million in the combined private-public crowdsale. *The all-time record for a public crowdsale of a cryptographic token was last summer’s Ethereum crowdsale, which raised 31,529 BTC across a 42-day public crowdsale (valued at $18.4 million at the time).*

*VOXELS SPECIFICATIONS*
POW Scrypt Cryptocurrency - *Clone of Litecoin*
*210,000,000 Coins - Fully Premined*
0.00 Block Reward - Mining is possible but not recommended. 
2.5 Minute Block Target
30 Minute Retarget 
RPC port 9537
P2P port 9538

---------- Post added 17-abr-2017 at 11:58 ----------

De forbes:
https://www.forbes.com/sites/rogera...hange-offer-glance-of-vr-future/#28379b6229e4

Aquí hay algo, no se el que.. pero hay algo. ienso: 8:
Con 2M de tokens se puede entrar de inversor en el capital de la empresa al 2% +-, cosa que no se puede hacer de otra forma, y el mercado de la VR está en alza.

EDITO:
“We will use these funds to build upon our early leadership in the VR content sector,” explained Repetto. He added: “We have a number of new technical initiatives that will further enhance our user interface, as well as branded content deals, teed up to be announced in the coming weeks and months.”​
Bueno confirmado el pump, ahí os queda para la posteridad. ::rolleye:
Osea que por lo menos un x2 tranquilamente de 3 ctm +- a 6 ctm.


----------



## racional (17 Abr 2017)

Estoy mirando PoSW y dicen que pagan dividendos a cada dirección que tiene saldo, debe ser algo nuevo, pero tambien veo que estos han creado su propio exchange: poswallet.com, detras de todo este proyecto deben haber puesto bastante dinero.


----------



## racional (17 Abr 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Si LTC llegara en unos días a más de 40 dólares, venderiais todo inmediatamente?. En otras palabras, interesa aguantar a largo esperando una subida fuerte de verdad?.



Si llegara a $40 su capitalizacion llegaria a 2000 MM, la mitad que Ethereum, yo lo veo bastante improbable que suceda.


----------



## tastas (17 Abr 2017)

Personalmente, creo que LTC si llega a activar Segwit aún tendría recorrido para arriba, lo que no tengo nada claro es hasta dónde.
Si todo fuera según lo esperado con SW (fin de maleabilidad y posibilidad de empezar a jugar con LN + sidechains) lo que me preocuparía sería la bajada de otras altcoins, pues esto daría mucha fuerza a btc activar de una puta vez SW.
Claro que para empezar hay que activar SW en LTC y, de confiado que era con la activación en BTC, ahora por cerca que esté no me quiero activar.


----------



## juli (17 Abr 2017)

tastas dijo:


> Personalmente, creo que LTC si llega a activar Segwit aún tendría recorrido para arriba, lo que no tengo nada claro es hasta dónde.
> Si todo fuera según lo esperado con SW (fin de maleabilidad y posibilidad de empezar a jugar con LN + sidechains) lo que me preocuparía sería la bajada de otras altcoins, pues esto daría mucha fuerza a btc activar de una puta vez SW.
> Claro que para empezar hay que activar SW en LTC y, de confiado que era con la activación en BTC, ahora por cerca que esté no me quiero activar.



Una cosa es que el chequeo en LTC funcione y otra que BTC lo adopte. Eso hoy es más una quimera que una consecuencia automática.

Encajar la paralización interna de BTC en la discrepancia personal de un usuario puntual tal como se ha deslizado a la opinión pública una y otra vez es absolutamente alucinante. Y pensar que ese golpe de mano tenga mayor poder e intención detrás no es nada aventurado .Ni que LTC esté perfectamente preparada para aprovecharse de ello.

Tú mencionas el riesgo de caída por LTC en unas alts crecidas en la pelea cotidiana por su nicho de mercado , pero no descartemos que BTC sea el gran perjudicado del segwit de LTC. Tal vez la victoria del chino de BU /que por cierto, no ha olvidado asomar la patita en la capaña de advenimiento del segwit en LTC / no esté en enriquecer "su" moneda, sino en marginarla. Mucha atención, que la paralización de BTC puede ser un fin en sí mismo.

---------- Post added 17-abr-2017 at 16:26 ----------

*PAKETAZO* , por favor, qué tipo de movimiento viste en las líneas de la mano de LTC en su día para saber que estaba a punto de revolverse ? Es algo que me ha intrigado desde el día que pasó /gracias/ al afirmarlo sobre una coin practicamnte con respiración asistida y absolutamente lineal desde tantísimo tiempo atrás.

Puede ser de lo más clarificador en este asunto.


----------



## tastas (17 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> Una cosa es que el chequeo en LTC funcione y otra que BTC lo adopte. Eso hoy es más una quimera que una consecuencia automática.



No sería al día siguiente, pero supondría un impulsor muy potente hacia la activación de SW en BTC, de un modo u otro.



> Tú mencionas el riesgo de caída por LTC en unas alts crecidas en la pelea cotidiana por su nicho de mercado , pero no descartemos que BTC sea el gran perjudicado del segwit de LTC.



Que la copia de BTC implemente algo que ha sido ideado, impulsado, diseñado y testado por los desarrolladores de BTC acabe activándose antes en la copia de BTC difícilmente puede ser visto como algo muy negativo para BTC.


----------



## tixel (17 Abr 2017)

¿Por que de vez en cuando caen todas a la vez? Hoy a las 5 de las 6 que tengo 4 banderazo rojo y de la misma manera. Con lo de puta madre que iba todo.


----------



## Superoeo (17 Abr 2017)

Tengo algunas XCP (Counterparty) que me han dado un 15% de beneficio, pero por lo demás bastante aburridas.

Estoy pensando en venderlas y comprar VOX, que según lo que comentáis y el dump que acaba de sufrir puede ser un buen momento para entrar. ¿Cómo lo veis?

Tengo también algunos NAV, pero a esos les veo potencial, y algunos ARDR que de algún modo también, así que creo que las XCP son las más viables (Ya tengo todo fuera de BTC en Alts en espera de un proximo dump xD)

---------- Post added 17-abr-2017 at 19:48 ----------

Por cierto: ¿Cómo puedo comprar ARK? Ultimamente escucho mucho y bien sobre ella y quiero meterle algunas fichas. ¿Creeis que está en un buen momento ahora que ha dumpeado un poco?


----------



## Divad (17 Abr 2017)

tastas dijo:


> No sería al día siguiente, pero supondría un impulsor muy potente hacia la activación de SW en BTC, de un modo u otro.
> 
> 
> Que la copia de BTC implemente algo que ha sido ideado, impulsado, diseñado y testado por los desarrolladores de BTC acabe activándose antes en la copia de BTC difícilmente puede ser visto como algo muy negativo para BTC.



Serán correcciones sanas hasta que regrese con los deberes hechos 8:

---------- Post added 17-abr-2017 at 19:32 ----------




Superoeo dijo:


> Tengo algunas XCP (Counterparty) que me han dado un 15% de beneficio, pero por lo demás bastante aburridas.
> 
> Estoy pensando en venderlas y comprar VOX, que según lo que comentáis y el dump que acaba de sufrir puede ser un buen momento para entrar. ¿Cómo lo veis?
> 
> ...



Con la hostia de ARK que lleva ahora sería una buena entrada, el rebote tiene que ser con el proyecto "apollo".

---------- Post added 17-abr-2017 at 19:38 ----------




tixel dijo:


> ¿Por que de vez en cuando caen todas a la vez? Hoy a las 5 de las 6 que tengo 4 banderazo rojo y de la misma manera. Con lo de puta madre que iba todo.



Lo mismo ha pasado con ARK a las 3








Spoiler



timocoin script balanceando y corrigiendo el orden del juego ienso::fiufiu:


----------



## juli (17 Abr 2017)

tastas dijo:


> No sería al día siguiente, pero supondría un impulsor muy potente hacia la activación de SW en BTC, de un modo u otro.
> 
> 
> Que la copia de BTC implemente algo que ha sido ideado, impulsado, diseñado y testado por los desarrolladores de BTC acabe activándose antes en la copia de BTC difícilmente puede ser visto como algo muy negativo para BTC.



Y dale con el "BTC soy YO" y "Segwit soy YO". A quien le haga ilusión intentar deslegitimar a un chino calificando su trabajo de copia, él verá, pero eso no le va a poner en mejor posición si limita su respuesta a ello, muy al contrario. Las tópicas caretas de chinos sonrientes sólo buscan la inacción de sus adversarios, eso ya no funciona ni fuera de China ,hombre. Tampoco va a funcionar el "yo la ví primero", pues para ellos son tontadas de occidental despistado, créeme.

Ahora mismo, para quien todo esto es ideal sin duda alguna es para LTC y su ahorrazo en promo & i+d.

En BTC hay un cáncer que a día de hoy condiciona totalmente el funcionamiento del anfitrión . Eso , aunque se esté diseccionando como un problema puntual y técnico cuando excede ese plano ampliamente, es un hecho. E insisto , dadas las muestras de virulencia y mala baba del "invasor" , su procedencia y los hábitos intervencionistas de la administración china en todo lo que toca , no debería descartarse una anulación de BTC como objetivo primordial más allá de las diatribas egoístas en las que se ha centrado el asunto y que BU pueda no ser sino una excusa para la usurpación del bien o un trasvase a medida en el que un LTC casualmente resurgido de las catacumbas encajaría perfectamente.

Por lo pronto, BTC en lugar de cortar por lo sano a cualquier precio ya ha revelado sus flaquezas ante semejante enemigo. Craso, imperdonable error, en mi opinión. Tras 30 años tratando con chinos , te garantizo que más allá de cómo acabe la cuestión, eso es una temeridad de la que podría no salir vivo.

Si a ello le sumas que estas jugándote las habas con los reyes de la usurpación y el copiazo ilegal en el mundo y encima con una marca entre manos que ni siquiera tiene dueño o respaldo legal al uso que te pueda incordiar, diría que actuar a espaldas de ese contexto es vivir en la inopia, pues ese tipo de apropiacion viene siendo precisamente su dia a día desde que se les ha dado cancha en el capitalismo global. Personalmente, me sentiría menos trincado con un Rottweiller en el tobillo, pues son negociadores codiciosos , crueles y pacientes hasta el agotamiento, en el hilo semiabandonado de BTC ya incidí sobre esto.

Que no te quepa duda de que BTC está actualmente en la enfermería y que para este partido, sin el alta, no cuenta y ya sabes quién la tiene que firmar. Y de que si el asunto está en un discreto impás puede responder perfectamente a que el paciente ha sido buen chico y no se ha puesto caprichoso /los desarolladores y ejecutivos de BTC con experiencia en Asia , que no serán pocos, sabrán perfectamente esto/ , cuestión para la que seguramente haya innumerables recursos en la recámara. Recursos inmediatos y hasta ABURRIR sin los que , conociéndolos , seguro que no han dado el primer paso.

Pero bueno, es el problema de una coin, otra. Para los de este hilo, una más y que además generaría interesantísimos flujos ante los que estar bien despierto. De eso son buena muestra los ultimos meses en el sector y tampoco habría que darle demasiadas vueltas ante quien quiera verlo y además empieza a aburrir bastante y en este hilo, más.

Ya iremos viendo por donde discurre la cosa, que con seguridad será importante.


----------



## racional (17 Abr 2017)

Acabo de vender las PIVX que tenia, menos 3 que quedaron en otro exchange que estoy probando, porque la verdad es que si ya estan caras como dijo otro usuario. Prefiero concentrarme en las que estan por crecer, voy a ir recopilando un listado de las mejores candidatas que he encontrado y alguna de las que se ha hablado por aqui, y las pondre podre aqui.


----------



## psiloman (17 Abr 2017)

racional dijo:


> Acabo de vender las PIVX que tenia, menos 3 que quedaron en otro exchange que estoy probando, porque la verdad es que si ya estan caras como dijo otro usuario. Prefiero concentrarme en las que estan por crecer, voy a ir recopilando un listado de las mejores candidatas que he encontrado y alguna de las que se ha hablado por aqui, y las pondre podre aqui.



Pensaba que a medio plazo todavía le quedaba recorrido a PIVX, aunque el pelotazo gordo ya esté acabado.

No pensáis que puede llegar de 5 a 7 dólares a 1 año vista?, yo diría que sí, simplemente que la incluyan en Poloniex le dará un buen empujón, y la gente le está apretando a Poloniex mucho para que se incluya.

Otra cosa es que prefieras poner ese dinero en otras que pueden subir más, es una maniobra con lógica, aunque algo más arriesgada no?.

Quizá no estoy analizando bien la situación, tengo mis dudas, no lo afirmo tajantemente, solo expreso pensamientos que me rondan la cabeza.

Respecto a la posible evolución de LTC, agradezco todas las opiniones que habéis expuesto. Creo que es un poco una incógnita qué puede hacer, pero efectivamente siendo una moneda casi muerta hace escasos días, puede influir en el futuro de BTC y de las Alts de una manera que no esperábamos.

En cuanto a su cotización, creo que puede pasar cualquier cosa, aunque ETH es ETH y no veo a LTC pasándolo, ni acercándose. Pero quién sabe...hay muchos chinos en China y el mercado a veces hace cosas muy extrañas, podríamos ver movimientos puntuales sorprendentes...


----------



## racional (17 Abr 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Pensaba que a medio plazo todavía le quedaba recorrido a PIVX, aunque el pelotazo gordo ya esté acabado.
> 
> No pensáis que puede llegar de 5 a 7 dólares a 1 año vista?, yo diría que sí, simplemente que la incluyan en Poloniex le dará un buen empujón, y la gente le está apretando a Poloniex mucho para que se incluya.



Seguramente si pueda llegar, pero es que que su valor se multiplique por 2 o 3 es poco ambicioso, si lo comparas con las 300 o 600 veces que se le ha multiplicado a un early adopter.


----------



## juli (17 Abr 2017)

Aclaro que según hilo en su propio foro, el MN de PIVX son 10.000 coins, no 1.000 como aquí se posteó hace unos días. 




Claudius, muy bien GAME , gracias : subida compensadita y ya de un 50% en 2 semanas. Muy buena pinta. Qué te sugiere como proyecto a medio/largo plazo ?


----------



## psiloman (17 Abr 2017)

racional dijo:


> Seguramente si pueda llegar, pero es que que su valor se multiplique por 2 o 3 es poco ambicioso, si lo comparas con las 300 o 600 veces que se le ha multiplicado a un early adopter.



Mi estrategia de inversión es sencilla, la mayor parte del dinero en valores consolidados, y 1000 euros en valores con posibles X200 o más. Quizá en la coyuntura actual estoy siendo demasiado conservador, me estás haciendo reflexionar sobre esta estrategia.

En cualquier caso todas las criptomonedas son arriesgadas, y puestos a arriesgar quizá debería plantearme objetivos más ambiciosos.

Tenemos unos meses, un año o un año y medio máximo irrepetibles probablemente. Quizá tenga que arriesgar más, pues esta coyuntura nunca volverá.


----------



## Claudius (17 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> Claudius, muy bien GAME , gracias : subida compensadita y ya de un 50% en 2 semanas. Muy buena pinta. Qué te sugiere como proyecto a medio/largo plazo ?



Hoy por ti, mañana por mi, solo es cuestión de tiempo. (Los angeles del infierno.) 

Uff, eso depende de las sinergias que cree con el mercado de juegos de móvil sobre todo, de momento está creciendo. Voxel quiere hacer lo mismo con el sector de VR pero como la tecnología está evolucionando muy lento, pues a saber.

Para que estiméis:
Ahora están con una ICO de un sub-token llamado MobileGo ( 100 millones de tokens) que colgará de ethereum, que no entiendo muy bien a que lo han sacado.., sacar pasta. Así que cuando esté OJO, ya que como split de acciones a lo mejor baja.

Gamecredits Mobile Store Announces MobileGo Token Crowdfund



Yo me quedaré a largo, ya que seguro que en un futuro el sector de los videojuegos usará cryptos, propietarias. 

Además, yo si fuera Sony, o Microsoft no tardando compro la startup, y me hago con el mercado. Osea carne de OPA, yo creo que en 2018 va a pasar bastante, sino antes.
Básicamente en mis proyectos con sillón y sin sillón no tengo prisa.., lo que no tengo es tiempo. :S


----------



## paketazo (17 Abr 2017)

COLOR="Silver" dijo:


> ---------- Post added 17-abr-2017 at 16:26 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]*PAKETAZO* , por favor, qué tipo de movimiento viste en las líneas de la mano de LTC en su día para saber que estaba a punto de revolverse ? Es algo que me ha intrigado desde el día que pasó /gracias/ al afirmarlo sobre una coin practicamnte con respiración asistida y absolutamente lineal desde tantísimo tiempo atrás.
> 
> Puede ser de lo más clarificador en este asunto.



Era solo cuestión de tiempo, bandas bollinger estrechándose, cruce de medias móviles al alza, volumen por encima de la media de 50 sesiones...contaba con que subiera, pero tampoco me esperaba que lo hiciera tanto ni tan rápido.

Por cierto hoy en REP, la sigo bastante, ha tenido un baile para hacer saltar stops tremendo, eso es una señal clara de que va a pasar algo pronto...¿bueno o malo?...quién lo supiera, pero ha sido intencionado, no lo dudéis, si hubiera puesto un stop en REP, lo colocaría justo en el fibo del 50% desde la última gran subida que partió de comienzos de marzo...y ¡qué casualidad!...justo ahí ha ido hoy 0.0085...con lo que ha "arrasado" a todo el que tuviera stop de consolidación en esta subida que se trae.

Veremos que pasa, pero estas cosillas me gustan, siempre se aprende algo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Pollopelon (17 Abr 2017)

Buenas noches, como veis REP y ETH? estaba pensando entrar en ambas.

Saludos


----------



## zyro (17 Abr 2017)

tixel dijo:


> ¿Por que de vez en cuando caen todas a la vez? Hoy a las 5 de las 6 que tengo 4 banderazo rojo y de la misma manera. Con lo de puta madre que iba todo.



puede que le toque el turno a BTC, si van a atacar nuevo ATH van a necesitar suficiente munición y eso equivale a Poloniex teñido de rojo.


----------



## juli (17 Abr 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Hoy por ti, mañana por mi, solo es cuestión de tiempo. (Los angeles del infierno.)
> 
> Uff, eso depende de las sinergias que cree con el mercado de juegos de móvil sobre todo, de momento está creciendo. Voxel quiere hacer lo mismo con el sector de VR pero como la tecnología está evolucionando muy lento, pues a saber.
> 
> ...



Cómo afectan las OPAs a un tenedor de coins ? No tendría porqué ser malo, no ?



paketazo dijo:


> Era solo cuestión de tiempo, bandas bollinger estrechándose, cruce de medias móviles al alza, volumen por encima de la media de 50 sesiones...contaba con que subiera, pero tampoco me esperaba que lo hiciera tanto ni tan rápido.
> 
> Un saludo.



Es que se disparó la misma noche que lo dijiste. Yo pillé entre 4,17/19 y al día siguiente, ya imposible. Ves habitual una subida así sin lanzamientos ni noticias de ningún tipo después de años totalmente lateral ?

/A una posible estrategia de carga en precio y con discreción se podría unir la aparición estelar del de BU en el twitter del de LTC y las 2 semanas consiguientes con el precio en la nevera/.


----------



## Claudius (17 Abr 2017)

tixel dijo:


> ¿Por que de vez en cuando caen todas a la vez? Hoy a las 5 de las 6 que tengo 4 banderazo rojo y de la misma manera. Con lo de puta madre que iba todo.



Porque hay roBOTs en los exchanger que generan sensaciones para que pulas tu dinero en las comisiones de compra/venta. No te has visto el lobo de w. street? Vamos lo de siempre, y más con tecnología. Hoy 20 tokens a 2 dígitos de profit en Poloniex sin ton ni son.. 

Cuando toque crear panic ya verás..


----------



## paketazo (17 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> Cómo afectan las OPAs a un tenedor de coins ? No tendría porqué ser malo, no ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo el tema de LTC no lo sigo, como os he dicho, no me reporta nada nuevo como moneda, lo que no quita que sea cojonuda para sacarse un pico si los satélites se alinean.

Lo único que me atrae de LTC es que está bien distribuida, y eso precisamente es lo que creo que la mantiene viva y con posibilidades de ascender.

Yo ahora mismo como inversión, busco alguna novedad, algo que no tengan otras...saltos cualitativos como dio ETH, o como está dando Dash...creo que alguna cosa interesante hay por ahí.

Podría ser REP, o quizá Factom, Golem, VOX...es complicado y a la vez sencillo...si solo pensamos en clonar BTC o ETH, no iremos a ningún lado más que posibles pump&dump.

Debemos indagar más, al estilo de *Claudius* que aborda monedas con novedades bajo su caparazón.

¿cuajarán esas novedades?

Eso es lo que debemos investigar, y una vez que nos convenzan pues buscaremos precio de entrada por técnico.

A ver si hacia el jueves tengo algo de tiempo y miro alguna para que me deis vuestras opiniones.

Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## tastas (17 Abr 2017)

A ver qué tal se enfrentan al bloqueo de segwit en ltc. Seguro que los desarrolladores ya están preparando algo y ese algo es esperar a ver qué hace btc.

taptap


----------



## juli (17 Abr 2017)

Pollopelon dijo:


> Buenas noches, como veis REP y ETH? estaba pensando entrar en ambas.
> 
> Saludos



A mí me van bien. Personalmente, ETH a un paso de ser algo realmente sólido /y nuevo/ en Shitland , igual que Dash y con muchas más dudas , LTC /pero mucho ojo a esta que si el segwit no sale mal puede tener mucho recorrido /.

Ojo, a un paso que puede ser un mundo. Aunque mi opinión, ahí la tienes.


----------



## Claudius (17 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> Cómo afectan las OPAs a un tenedor de coins ? No tendría porqué ser malo, no ?



Hombre pues como a unas acciones. Up Up

Por ejemplo. Imagínate que soy Google, con $$$ que me salen por cada orificio.

Y pongo el *foco* a los del Voxel y su plataforma. Tengo negociaciones y acuerdos 'secretos' para que se vuelquen a diseñar producto para mi tecnología Android en VR, y dejen de hacer para apple & Ms. 

Como quiero tener un sillón, pero en este caso disimulado, porque el sector es muy jugoso, y solo tengo un rival con un gusano en la manzana les meto n Millones de $ de inversión a través de mi fondo de capital riesgo pero comprando sus token-vapor-ware que cada 2M son un 2%+- de la empresa *a igual de condiciones que fundadores.*
:o
El resto de la historia, ya te la puedes imaginar...

Pero bueno, es una hipótesis. 

Igual que Google, lo puede hacer cualquier empresa yanki de IT que quiera tener sillón. 
Y lo más importante, es que es lo que yo haría, si quiero tener posición dominante en un sector que va a revolucionar el mundo de los videojuegos, me recuerda la imagen de VR de una película de M. Douglas de los 90 eh de los años 90, con Demi Moore iba de acoso.


----------



## juli (17 Abr 2017)

Factom transmite una solvencia y una porientación empresarial de pura coña. 

Cargué el cliente ,pero la carga de la blocchain la tengo en muerte cerebral. :


----------



## Claudius (17 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> Factom transmite una solvencia y una porientación empresarial de pura coña.
> 
> Cargué el cliente ,pero la carga de la blocchain la tengo en muerte cerebral. :



Factom, no tiene cliente oficial, así que ojito, solo a paper.
A finales de este mes sacará un software de terceros cliente, Factom va a hacer a muchos multimillonarios, pero aún no lo saben.


----------



## juli (17 Abr 2017)

zyro dijo:


> puede que le toque el turno a BTC, si van a atacar nuevo ATH van a necesitar suficiente munición y eso equivale a Poloniex teñido de rojo.



Casi siempre equivale a eso, aunque como decía Alxemi en sus ultimas intervenciones , cada vez menos rojo. Pero sí que merece aún mucha atención.

Una alt consolidada en 3 cifras nos iba a evitar muchos bamboleos y daría otro color a todo. A ver.


Por otro lado, no encuentro nada de la señorita Amanda Dash y su acontecimiento del lunes. Alguien sabe algo ?

---------- Post added 17-abr-2017 at 23:34 ----------




Claudius dijo:


> Factom, no tiene cliente oficial, así que ojito, solo a paper.
> A finales de este mes sacará un software de terceros cliente, Factom va a hacer a muchos multimillonarios, pero aún no lo saben.



Era una wallet oficial según su propio site.

Me dejas acojonado, qué coñas me he bajado yo ? / mañana me pillo la 3ª máquina y no quiero mierdas dentro /. A todo esto,Claudius, estas configuraciones para "Gamming" valen para un uso normal también o su RAM está enfocada a gráficos y cosas así y no supone un rendimiento añadido para otras labores ?


----------



## Claudius (17 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> Casi siempre equivale a eso, aunque como decía Alxemi en sus ultimas intervenciones , cada vez menos rojo. Pero sí que merece aún mucha atención.
> 
> Una alt consolidada en 3 cifras nos iba a evitar muchos bamboleos y daría otro color a todo. A ver.
> 
> ...



Entrevista al CEO de Jaxx un wallet multi-token, han presentado la app a Apple (que la retiró) y esperan que sea incorporada en el repositorio de apps, cuando pase el circuito de control de calidad.

---------- Post added 17-abr-2017 at 23:40 ----------




juli dijo:


> Una alt consolidada en 3 cifras nos iba a evitar muchos bamboleos y daría otro color a todo. A ver.



Este año la vas a ver, cual, no lo se pero no me cabe la menor duda..



juli dijo:


> Era una wallet oficial según su propio site.



A ver, no te preocupes hay -algo- pero no tiene support ni mantenimiento funciona en determinados tipos de cfg y s.o. y en otros no, no te preocupes, si el sitio era el oficial. 


juli dijo:


> A todo esto,Claudius, estas configuraciones para "Gamming" valen para un uso normal también o su RAM está enfocada a gráficos y cosas así y no supone un rendimiento añadido para otras labores ?



No entiendo la pregunta. :


----------



## Alxemi (17 Abr 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Factom, no tiene cliente oficial, así que ojito, solo a paper.
> A finales de este mes sacará un software de terceros cliente, Factom va a hacer a muchos multimillonarios, pero aún no lo saben.



A ver si es verdad que yo tengo un buen alijo,

no participo apenas pero leo todo, son dias complicados,

saludos,


----------



## juli (17 Abr 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> No entiendo la pregunta. :



Normal, disculpa.

Estoy buscando i7 con buena RAM y por encima de 16GB sólo veo equipos de esos de GAMMING. Y no sé si que estén optimizados para imagen supondrá que no valgan para otras tareas o no.

Un equipo lo tengo con i7 4 nucleos , 8 GB Ram y Linux y va basante bien, pero si hay algo que zumbe más, quisiera hacerme con ello. Alguna sugerencia contrastada ?


----------



## racional (17 Abr 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Mi estrategia de inversión es sencilla, la mayor parte del dinero en valores consolidados, y 1000 euros en valores con posibles X200 o más. Quizá en la coyuntura actual estoy siendo demasiado conservador, me estás haciendo reflexionar sobre esta estrategia.



Yo tambien tengo Bitcoin, ETH y Ripple. Esos gozan de una estabilidad mayor que ninguno. Asi que tambien sigo esa estrategia. Tambien tengo 5€ metidos en 8bit a modo de experimento, de momento ya vale mas que cuando la compre solo hace dos dias.


----------



## juli (17 Abr 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> A ver si es verdad que yo tengo un buen alijo,
> 
> no participo apenas pero leo todo, son dias complicados,
> 
> saludos,



En qué los guardas Alxemi ?


----------



## Alxemi (17 Abr 2017)

Me tienta poner un masternode de pivx, pero la veo un poco pumpeada, la mayoría de las alts se estrenan con un p&d,
Pero el volumen es demasiado alto, sospecho de muchos que han llegado tarde a dash buscan pegar un pelotazo allí, vamos como yo.
Bittrex me parece un exchange de mierda además ¿alguien sabe cuando valor en $ se puede sacar sin estar verificado ahi?
Cuando salga en poloniex, que lo hará, probablemente pegará otro pump.-

---------- Post added 17-abr-2017 at 23:57 ----------




juli dijo:


> En qué los guardas Alxemi ?



Buena pregunta, ni me acuerdo, voy a mirarlo ::

---------- Post added 18-abr-2017 at 00:00 ----------




juli dijo:


> En qué los guardas Alxemi ?



Tengo anotada una clave privada, pero no recuerdo como la generé en verano cuando entré la verdad, supongo que algún servicio web offline,


----------



## juli (18 Abr 2017)

El MN de PIVX son 20.000 pavos, tampoco es regalado. Y PIVX no es Dash.

En su foro algún comentario iba de que montarlo era muy complicado.


----------



## Alxemi (18 Abr 2017)

o tal vez usé el "cliente oficial" ese para generar el par


----------



## psiloman (18 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> Normal, disculpa.
> 
> Estoy buscando i7 con buena RAM y por encima de 16GB sólo veo equipos de esos de GAMMING. Y no sé si que estén optimizados para imagen supondrá que no valgan para otras tareas o no.
> 
> Un equipo lo tengo con i7 4 nucleos , 8 GB Ram y Linux y va basante bien, pero si hay algo que zumbe más, quisiera hacerme con ello. Alguna sugerencia contrastada ?



Monta un clonico a medida, puedes hacer lo que quieras, como si quieres poner 64 Gb de Ram si compras la placa base adecuada. Procesador i7-6800K por ejemplo, ya que buscas potencia. Refrigeración líquida. Los discos duros SSD son una gozada, una vez los pruebas no quieres los HD, si acaso para almacenar fotos y películas.

Si tienes dudas con la configuración dime para qué quieres el ordenador y te ayudo.


----------



## Alxemi (18 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> El MN de PIVX son 20.000 pavos, tampoco es regalado. Y PIVX no es Dash.
> 
> En su foro algún comentario iba de que montarlo era muy complicado.



Puede bajar a 10.000 en un par de semanas.
Lo de montarlo puede ser complicado, si, pero bueno poco a poco al final se saca.

---------- Post added 18-abr-2017 at 00:07 ----------




psiloman dijo:


> Monta un clonico a medida, puedes hacer lo que quieras, como si quieres poner 64 Gb de Ram si compras la placa base adecuada. Procesador i7-6800K por ejemplo, ya que buscas potencia. Refrigeración líquida. Los discos duros SSD son una gozada, una vez los pruebas no quieres los HD, si acaso para almacenar fotos y películas.
> 
> Si tienes dudas con la configuración dime para qué quieres el ordenador y te ayudo.



Iba a comentar lo mismo, me dedico profesionalmente a ello entre otras cosas,

---------- Post added 18-abr-2017 at 00:17 ----------

No me cuadran los numeros, pivx tiene el 20% del marketcap de dash? eso está muy pumpeado.


----------



## juli (18 Abr 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> o tal vez usé el "cliente oficial" ese para generar el par



jajaja...  Todo claro, gracias.

Va a ser que me espero al "Debedé" que comenta Claudius para fin de mes.


----------



## Superoeo (18 Abr 2017)

¿Cómo comprais ARK? A traves de Bitrex? Y luego lo metéis a Cold wallet? Porque tenerlo en ese exchange es altísimo riesgo, no? No tengo cuenta ahí, pero partiendo de que los exchange son una bomba de relojería, ese en concreto no me da muy buena espina...

P.D: Al final he vendido los XCP y he comprado VOX. A ver qué tal se comporta...
Por cierto malditas comisiones de Poloniex.... se comen los BTC poco a poco...


----------



## Claudius (18 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> Normal, disculpa.
> 
> Estoy buscando i7 con buena RAM y por encima de 16GB sólo veo equipos de esos de GAMMING. Y no sé si que estén optimizados para imagen supondrá que no valgan para otras tareas o no.
> 
> Un equipo lo tengo con i7 4 nucleos , 8 GB Ram y Linux y va basante bien, pero si hay algo que zumbe más, quisiera hacerme con ello. Alguna sugerencia contrastada ?



Aquí ya entramos en labor de consultoría, me debes una. )

Yo te recomendaría workstations de HP o de primera mano o de segunda. Luego en vps (lo que quieras pagar) ahí son más escalables, pero *no son tus* máquinas.

Un ejemplo sería esta:
http://www8.hp.com/es/es/products/workstations/product-detail.html?oid=6978828
Los s.o. tanto windows, como RH o SuSe, en equipos nuevos son llave en mano.


----------



## germantsi (18 Abr 2017)

A mi Pivx no me parece nada de nada pumpeado.

DASH usa Masternodes + PoW
PIVX usa Masternodes + PoS (cualquier holder puede ser minero).

Pivx es un fork de Dash. Creo que es mas avanzado usar MN + PoS.

Aun asi llevo 66% en Dash y un 33% en Pivx.

Estoy esperanzado a que Dash evolution salga en Beta este verano y operativo en enero. Va a revolucionar los pagos en comercio electronico.

No os habeis preguntado porque kraken permite tradear Dash directo en Euros?
Creo que un comercio que implante Dash evolution, recibira pagos instantaneos a traves de el, ahorrandose muchisimas comisiones prescindiendo de paypal. Y gracias a Kraken convertira automaticamente a Euros el pago recibido.
De esta forma perfectamente puede ser sustituido Bitcoin.

Ahora poneos a pensar... Si va a haber un max aprox de 19Millones de Dash. Pero unos 5Millones estan bloqueados en Masternodes.... Solo va a haber 14Millones de Dash en circulacion...
Ahora haced cuentas si humildemente se queda en la capitalizacion de Bitcoin.

Dash me parece que esta muy barato, y Pivx tambien.
El tiempo nos dira si estoy en lo correcto o me habre equivocado.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Alxemi (18 Abr 2017)

germantsi dijo:


> A mi Pivx no me parece nada de nada pumpeado.
> 
> DASH usa Masternodes + PoW
> PIVX usa Masternodes + PoS (cualquier holder puede ser minero).
> ...



He valorado mal pivx, pensaba que llevaba poco en el mercado, veo ahora sus datos completos y no me parece tan pumpeada.
pumpeada si, pero no muy pumpeada 
La veo en 1$, aunque luego pueda hacer un 5X a lo largo del tiempo o mas. Yo sino baja hasta ahí no creo que entre, veremos.


----------



## Claudius (18 Abr 2017)

germantsi dijo:


> Estoy esperanzado a que Dash evolution salga en Beta este verano y operativo en enero. Va a revolucionar los pagos en comercio electronico.
> 
> No os habeis preguntado porque kraken permite tradear Dash directo en Euros?
> Creo que un comercio que implante Dash evolution, recibira pagos instantaneos a traves de el, ahorrandose muchisimas comisiones prescindiendo de paypal. Y gracias a Kraken convertira automaticamente a Euros el pago recibido.
> ...



jeje, Buenos deberes hecho has. (como diría Yoda). 
Para Dashers que empiezan a entrar en modo 'integrista radical' :XX:
[youtube]0EG2km7GAmM[/youtube]

Los minutos de Ryan (CFO) en Dash, a partir de cuando lo deja Amanda hablar recomendables. Para los más técnicos pues os vais a Evan el digamos CTO/CEO (por segir la analogía Corp.)

Las cifras de Ryan lo dicen todo 7M de $ para crecer, el límite no está en el sky sino en la imaginación/creatividad para crecer, que de momento por el perfil muy IT del staff falta un poco, a ver si con los nuevos empleados a tiempo completo en Q2 en rrhh, marketing *evolution*a


----------



## Nico (18 Abr 2017)

Lo que se está jugando en estos momentos es MUY pero MUY complicado. Supongo que todos los podréis advertir por el clima de "tensión" que se vive en el mercado.

Muchos están concentrados sólo en los "pelotazos" que puedan dar entre ignotas alts (shitcoins diría Mojón) pero, falta el análisis de escenarios para darse una idea de lo que verdaderamente decidirá para donde va TODO el mercado.

Hace unos meses atrás la maquinaria se puso en marcha porque Bitcoin se enfrentaba a dos hechos que lo cambiaban para siempre (y para arriba):

1) Era posible la autorización de un ETF (el de los hermanitos Winklevoss), que daría el pistoletazo de salida para otros y eso, eran toneladas de dinero que lloverían desde el cielo.

2) La aprobación del SegWit seguido luego por las LN (cadenas laterales).

Parecían los primeros meses de la invasión de Rusia !

En pocos meses el ETF quedó enterrado (y cualquier otro ETF también a tenor de las conclusiones de la SEC) y el SW quedó "pinchado" por la oposición de gran parte de los mineros.

Más allá de los insultos en los foros, de la pelea entre SW y BU y toda la morralla lo cierto es que el frenado en los DOS frentes era un hecho y los más avispados primero y el chiquitaje que no es "early adopter" en bitcoin después, se lanzaron a tratar de acertar por dónde viene el pelotazo.

Mientras todos miran a los mineros o a los devs en realidad los que pasaron a tener el hacha en la mano -con capacidad de cortar un brazo o toda la cabeza al mismísimo bitcoin- son... los agentes de pago !! (Bitpay y Coinbase).

De repente, ante la parálisis del bitcoin resulta que lo puede marcar un diferencia EXPLOSIVO para cualquier cripto es que Bitpay o Coinbase decidan... *hacerse multimoneda !!* 

Y, esa "coronación" -que hoy está en manos de los agentes de pago- puede dar vuelta por completo a todo el mercado !!

El principal asunto -y esto lo ignoro por completo, aclaro- es cuál es el grado de exposición de los agentes de pago respecto a sus stocks de "bitcoins". Si yo fuera BitPay y tuviera 7000 o 15.000 btc en cartera no tendría muchas ganas de tomar una decisión que pudiera hundir el valor de esos activos.

No se olviden que no es solo la empresa sino cada uno de sus empleados o programadores que tienen sus ahorros en criptos y, casi con seguridad son "early adopters" de bitcoin todos ellos.

Coinbase -que tiene un equipo bastante profesional- hace meses que dio un "primer pasito" habilitando en su exchange a Ethereum (buen modo de ir pasando btc a ether sin que se note mucho :rolleye

Los de BitPay no los he visto reaccionar mucho.

De todos modos piensen en algo... ¿ QUE PASARIA EN EL MERCADO SI UNA (o varias) ALTs pasan a estar listadas entre las opciones de pago en los agentes de pago ?... eh ? :rolleye:

Obviamente en esa lista no creo que esté Ark, ni Chuchi, ni Fuchi... casi con seguridad es una lista corta en la que está Ethereum -casi seguro-, Dash -posiblemente-, Litecoin -tengo mis dudas-, Ripple (?) -en serio ?, Ripple está entre las opciones ?-

Pero, si nos fijamos *en los VOLUMENES y en las COTIZACIONES* veremos que son las que han subido de modo más consistente.

El tema aquí es que NADIE (yo al menos NO) puede leer el futuro y, si una acción de este tipo "despertara" a la aburguesada y ensorberbecida comunidad del Bitcoin y la pusiera en marcha, quizás todo cambiaría en dos tardes.

Me refiero a que finalmente devs y mineros se junten, arreglen, dupliquen el tamaño del bloque, metan SW y demás.

Como esa opción ESTA PRESENTE, asumo que los más prudentes tienen las patas metidas en todos lados o están quietecitos esperando ver para dónde sopla el viento finalmente para tomar sus decisiones pero...

... pero ...

... pero... lo cierto es que si alguna alt entra en el pináculo de los medios de pago o se despierta el "gigante dormido" en dos tardes y da vuelta todo el mercado... o, nos podemos encontrar con un trasvase brutal desde el bitcoin a las otras alts beneficiadas con la decisión de los agentes de pago.

Hay *OTROS ESCENARIOS* (no haré un tochazo ahora) pero, el de los agentes de pago "dando el salto" y metiendo otra alt en sus opciones de pago es uno de los más posibles e inmediatos y ante el que sugeriría estar atento.


----------



## juli (18 Abr 2017)

Te he dado un zanks , pero en realidad intentaba darle al ignore. Peajes de la edad y el Parkinson.

Que lo sepas.


----------



## racional (18 Abr 2017)

germantsi dijo:


> No os habeis preguntado porque kraken permite tradear Dash directo en Euros?
> Creo que un comercio que implante Dash evolution, recibira pagos instantaneos a traves de el, ahorrandose muchisimas comisiones prescindiendo de paypal. Y gracias a Kraken convertira automaticamente a Euros el pago recibido.
> De esta forma perfectamente puede ser sustituido Bitcoin.



No creo que las cryptomonedas nunca vayan a ser usadas para compras. Para eso el fiat es mas practico. La razón por la que la gente compra cyptos son dos: 1 como medio de reserva de valor, 2 especulación. Y yasta, hoy por hoy no hay mas y a nadie le importa si se usan en el comercio o no.


----------



## juli (18 Abr 2017)

Nico, a tu escenario "le faltan aliens".

- El cambio necesario que entiendes en BTC depende muy mucho de si el affaire BU es ético /pro-BTC/...o estético / otro interés/. LTC puede ser una piltrafilla o un verdadro hachazo , más en función de las limitaciones de BTC que de su propia valía.

- Mucha gente puede tirar de exchanges p2p o apenas entra en BTC y funciona con otros cuya uso fundamental es trocar criptos, ni guardarlas ni venderlas. A partir de ahí, BTC desaparece y cumple una reducida función de cobijo en los dumps masivos / sin 2damúns , sus revalorizaciones actuales son ridículas al lado de practicamente cualquier alt manejada aseadamente/ con lo que en cuanto una alt se asiente y pueda ser referencia para capear el temporal sin pasar por la casi impuesta actualmente caja de BTC , no sólo evitaría el retorno constante a BTC, sino que podría ejercer la fuerza inversa sobre tenedores de BTC más conservadores / si aún los hay / y que el pumpeo no sea ya pendular en Shitland, sino constante. Esto unido al momento actual de adopción sería ya un trasvase del carajo.

La tesitura de BTC es de todo menos sencilla / tú la remites a un acuerdo que tal vez no llegue cuando quiera alcanzarse, tienes algún post al respecto en las páginas inmediatamente anteriores / y su operatividad, más que dudosa . En las alts, sin menospreciar los rigores inherentes a "cierta marginalidad" , puede ser que haya pasado la parte más ardua del camino.

---------- Post added 18-abr-2017 at 02:03 ----------




racional dijo:


> No creo que las cryptomonedas nunca vayan a ser usadas para compras. Para eso el fiat es mas practico. La razón por la que la gente compra cyptos son dos: 1 como medio de reserva de valor, 2 especulación. Y yasta, hoy por hoy no hay mas y a nadie le importa si se usan en el comercio o no.



Sin entrar en quintaesencias tecnológicas para las que no estoy preparado, sí decirte que lo mejor de Dash es su usabilidad / sencillez y orientación/. Dash ha nacido para ser moneda y moneda trotona.

Al tiempo / y no mucho /.


----------



## Nico (18 Abr 2017)

En temas competitivos -Juli- jamás doy por muerto el Rey hasta que no veo su cabeza cortada en una canasta. Y, en esta competencia, aún hay muchas curvas en el camino.

De todos modos -y en sustento de una parte de tu comentario- te diré que esta es la primera vez que observo una generación de jovenes que llega a las cripto sin pasar por el Bitcoin (lo he visto mucho en Dash y, algo menos en Ethereum).

Esto dice mucho de cómo está cambiando la "percepción" del mercado y, los mercados, en el fondo, son percepciones subjetivas.


----------



## juli (18 Abr 2017)

No es cuestión de dar por muerto al rey. Sería de una estupidez supina. 

Traicionado, posiblemente , y a qué nivel! y en cualquier caso, víctima de sí mismo. Viejo como lo es la propia historia. Te has parado a pensar en cuánto estaría BTC de no haber pasado esto ? Los 2000 hoy mismo, darían risa. 


De su muerte o no , claro que habrá que cubrirse, ahí queda aún mucho por ver , pero también es el pan de cada día aquí y está en la lección 1ª o mal vas. El asunto es que sin traición, posiblemente ni de eso estaríamos hablando y desde luego, nunca en los términos actuales. Pero hay nuevos términos y nuevos jugadores, de eso, caben pocas dudas. Y creciendo desde cero en un marco abierto, cuando bajo las jerarquías de hace 6 meses estarían casi a barrer las migas.

Y tanto que ha cambiado.


----------



## paketazo (18 Abr 2017)

Bonita prueba de fuego en altcoinland con esta subida de 50$ en BTC en pocos días.

Como comentabais pro aquí, ya no se produce "al menos no tan evidentemente" el trasvase de altcoin hacia BTC cuando este sube...supongo que si sube 1000$ la cosa sería diferente y dejaría jodido al mercado.

Supongo que esto lo que consigue es dar "estabilidad" al sistema, y permitir de algún modo, la supervivencia de proyectos ligados a este mundo, sin el sentimiento de pánico de estar invirtiendo en "humo"...no obstante, como en esta vida uno ve de todo, no pondré la mano en el fuego por altcoinland, ni tan siquiera por BTC, pues un castillo se construye en 10 años, y se derriba en unos días.

* BTC Dominance: 67.3%*

Y eso que desde el otro día ha subido casi 50$...las evidencias de trasvase de capital entre monedas es evidente ahora mismo...¿mañana?...ya se verá.

Buen día a todos.


----------



## Kondarra (18 Abr 2017)

Parece que el chino quiere frenar el Segwit de LTC. Ahora mismo el apoyo en las últimas 24h es del 64% y el global ha bajado a 76.


----------



## germantsi (18 Abr 2017)

racional dijo:


> No creo que las cryptomonedas nunca vayan a ser usadas para compras. Para eso el fiat es mas practico. La razón por la que la gente compra cyptos son dos: 1 como medio de reserva de valor, 2 especulación. Y yasta, hoy por hoy no hay mas y a nadie le importa si se usan en el comercio o no.



Cuando compras por ebay a un chino le pagas en euros? No, le pagas por paypal, y le llegan yuanes.

Cuando compras a un europeo tambien se suele pagar con paypal.

Imaginate cuando pagues con Dash evolution y la plataforma cambie tu euros por dash, y al vendedor se le cambien automaticamente en yuanes y tenga solo un 0,5% de comision. Tengo entendido que paypal cobra mas.

Eso es lo que yo creo que va a ocurrir.

Y mira que pivx me gusta mas que dash, pero este proyecto podria catapultarlos.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (18 Abr 2017)

germantsi dijo:


> Cuando compras por ebay a un chino le pagas en euros? No, le pagas por paypal, y le llegan yuanes.
> 
> Cuando compras a un europeo tambien se suele pagar con paypal.
> 
> ...



Exposición correcta. La clave de todo esto es que un comercial de Dash pueda entrar en un negocio y decirle al dueño:

mire, le voy a instalar este programa, Vd ahora podrá poner los precios en € , $, y Dash, pero si cobra en Dash, podrá directamente hacer dos cosas:

1- Mantener Dash en su cuenta.
2-Cambiar automáticamente sus Dash por fiat.

¿y que gano yo con esto? dirá el comerciante.

Vd. ganará por que se incorpora al mercado de las monedas digitales y no se queda obsoleto, al tiempo que las comisiones que paga por el uso de esta tecnología son menores al uso de una credit card, y podrá recibir pagos de todo el mundo. Además, no hay coste de alquiler de TPV, ni mantenimiento, y es Vd. su propio dueño de este medio de pago, pudiendo decidir cuando no le interesa seguir usándolo, pues no hay un contrato de exclusividad.

Si se llega a este punto y Dash (o la que sea), puede ofrecer algo así, sería revolucionario, pues estaríamos cerrando el círculo de pagos, sin necesidad de emplear al sistema bancario si no se desea pasar a fiat.

Para llegar a este punto necesitamos TPS ilimitadas, exchanger con mucha liquidez, estabilidad en precios, distribución uniforme, velocidad en las transacciones, adopción masiva...

¿Dónde estamos?

Pues si 1 es el comienzo y 10 la meta...pondría que estamos sobre el 3

Buen día a todos y suerte.


----------



## Merlin (18 Abr 2017)

ertitoagus dijo:


> ahora mismo hay casi 50 $ de diferencia en el precio del BTC entre kraken y Polo, me parece demasiado para la situación actual.... ¿tenemos hoy alguna novedad rara?



EDITADO: Aunque el comentario de arriba es del hilo de bitcoins del principal, prefiero comentarlo aquí.

Tu comentario me viene perfecto para lanzar una reflexión: Cuando la capitalización de las criptos crezca y estas sean usadas por más gente ¿El mercado entenderá que cada cripto tenga un precio distinto en cada exchange? 

Si yo mismo conozco las criptos desde 2010/2011 y todavía no se porque pasa esto ¿Por qué cada cripto no tiene un precio unificado a nivel mundial?

También lo digo porque este será uno de los argumentos que utilizarán los que se oponen a la adopción masiva de las criptomonedas.

¿Qué opináis del tema?


----------



## Claudius (18 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Exposición correcta. La clave de todo esto es que un comercial de Dash pueda entrar en un negocio y decirle al dueño:
> 
> mire, le voy a instalar este programa, Vd ahora podrá poner los precios en € , $, y Dash, pero si cobra en Dash, podrá directamente hacer dos cosas:



Bueno, Lo primero no habrá comerciales porque no es una empresa, (es fundación) en todo caso 'colmenas de voluntarios' que la red les abona el esfuerzo (ya existe y están creciendo rápido en USA).

Y con evolution es como paypal, no hay que instalar nada.



paketazo dijo:


> 1- Mantener Dash en su cuenta.
> 2-Cambiar automáticamente sus Dash por fiat.
> 
> ¿y que gano yo con esto? dirá el comerciante.
> ...



Sabéis porque paypal, es hoy lo que es? (en mi opinión) Por una razón sola una decisión de regalar 10$ free a n usuarios y hacer una campaña viral en la red anunciándolo.

Si Dash, consolida los 100$ la tesorería anual puede llegar a los 14M$ de los cuales recordad que si no hay propuestas de inversión *se queman* (bueno no se crean), eso está ocurriendo ahora. con 400mil $ de tesorería mensual +-

Ahora imaginaos que ocurriría si tu te das de alta en Evolution y tachán! nace la cuenta con 10$ en dash, convertibles en n comercios ya incluídos en el catálogo asociado, solo con que 1 solo comercio minorista de e-commerce de electrónica lo incorpore como forma de pago, el to Mars se iba a quedar corto...

Y si veo que a nadie se le ocurre.., ya lanzaré yo la propuesta.  aunque me extrañaría.

---------- Post added 18-abr-2017 at 11:07 ----------




Merlin dijo:


> EDITADO: Aunque el comentario de arriba es del hilo de bitcoins del principal, prefiero comentarlo aquí.
> 
> Tu comentario me viene perfecto para lanzar una reflexión: Cuando la capitalización de las criptos crezca y estas sean usadas por más gente ¿El mercado entenderá que cada cripto tenga un precio distinto en cada exchange?
> 
> ...



A ver hay un tema, el mercado le da un valor a la tecnología en la que se basa Bitcoin y subyacentes, es *el mercadillo* no regulado, si mañana aparece un bug serio *técnico* pues desde crash, a game-over.

Yo en el hilo de btc, abogaba por una auto-regulación _(y vaya chaparrones he tenido que aguantar por decirlo)_ del mercado para consolidarlo, antes que te regulen los estados, te asocias con tus competidores y te auto-regulas, esto ha ocurrido en la India hace unos meses, ya que las crytodivisas, están a un chasquido de poder ser prohibidas.

Por ejemplo, con esta auto-regulación lo primero se daría un mensaje de seguridad a los usuarios/clientes, ya que si los exchange más importantes o no estuvieran ahí con unos estatutos, pues como la OTAN, si uno es hackeado, a lo mejor los otros le pueden prestar, ayudar, etc. fondos.
O dentro de los estatutos que se requiere informes periciales externos, y el cumplimiento de normativas ISO de procesos y un larguísimo etc.

Para una cosa, pasar de chiringuitos en las Bahamas y similares, a negocios 'serios' de un mercado floreciente.
Aquí si mañana cierra Bitfinex, alegando lo que crean. A llorar por las esquinas. 

Os invito a los nuevos a que leais el hilo de Bitcoin desde su edición I hasta la última, ya que aprenderéis mucho, y os va a llevar tiempo. Casi todas las dudas que os surjan hoy, ya están tratadas ahí.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (18 Abr 2017)

¿como veis el BitcoinPlus?

Tiene una masa monetaria máxima de 1millón de monedas. 

Y parece que esta comenzando un tirón hacia arriba.


----------



## Claudius (18 Abr 2017)

Importante noticia:
El artífice de los 100$ CEO de Dash :: 

Ryan Taylor appointed Dash Core CEO as founder Evan Duffield transitions to senior advisor

Para que luego se metieran con el pobre Evan, que ya tiene bastante, me recuerda al personaje del Doc. Seldon Cooper. :rolleye:


----------



## juli (18 Abr 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Importante noticia:
> El artífice de los 100$ CEO de Dash ::
> 
> Ryan Taylor appointed Dash Core CEO as founder Evan Duffield transitions to senior advisor
> ...



Al pie de tu noticia , interesante link adjunto 

Dash partners with Wall of Coins to help users exchange crypto for cash


----------



## Claudius (18 Abr 2017)

Presentación de la plataforma de funcionamiento de juegos de gamecredits
GameCredits Newsletter


----------



## tastas (18 Abr 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Tu comentario me viene perfecto para lanzar una reflexión: Cuando la capitalización de las criptos crezca y estas sean usadas por más gente ¿El mercado entenderá que cada cripto tenga un precio distinto en cada exchange?
> 
> Si yo mismo conozco las criptos desde 2010/2011 y todavía no se porque pasa esto ¿Por qué cada cripto no tiene un precio unificado a nivel mundial?



Un mercado eficiente tiende a tener homogeneidad de precios.
Si hay mucha gente utilizando criptomonedas también habrá mucha gente arbitrando precios y las casas tendrán todas valores similares.
Cuando las cosas van mal es lo contrario. La tasa oficial del bolívar no tiene nada que ver con lo que encuentras en la calle. La casa de cambio Maduro no deja a la gente escapar del Bolívar y por eso comprar dólares cada ves cuesta más.

Para tener un único precio a nivel mundial necesitas un único organismo para fijarlo o "promover su estabilidad" y que la gente le haga caso. Ni siquiera en el caso de monedas nacionales fuertes con organismos supervisores respetados es siempre así (fed usa, BCE eur), en estas monedas puedes llegar a querer cambiar y encontrarte precios muy diferentes a los del forex según la situación de mercado (aeropuertos, países con una moneda débil...).

Es cierto que esta es una de las cosas que más le cuesta entender a la gente que llega a bitcoin. Se piensa que el valor de las monedas siempre es el mismo y no es así. Una buena moneda tiende a estabilizar su valor pero eso no puede determinarlo nadie más que el mercado.

taptap


----------



## racional (18 Abr 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Si yo mismo conozco las criptos desde 2010/2011 y todavía no se porque pasa esto ¿Por qué cada cripto no tiene un precio unificado a nivel mundial?





En algunos exchanges no es posible hacer arbitraje por las barreras de mover fiat y comisiones bancarias.

---------- Post added 18-abr-2017 at 11:28 ----------




Claudius dijo:


> Sabéis porque paypal, es hoy lo que es? (en mi opinión) Por una razón sola una decisión de regalar 10$ free a n usuarios y hacer una campaña viral en la red anunciándolo.



La comparacion con Paypal no sirve, porque Paypal tiene una serie de servicios asociados a la comision, como la garantia de lo que compras. No solo es un medio de pago. La comparacion seriamas con visa y mastercard.


Y hoy el PoSW sigue subiendo, una de las mas interesantes, ya que da intereses, y aun no tengo ninguna.


----------



## tastas (18 Abr 2017)

Coinbase o PayPal también dieron 10 euros a nuevos usuarios.
El marketing necesita algo más respaldándolo.

taptap


----------



## common sense (18 Abr 2017)

He puesto esto en el hilo de ethereum, pero puede tener interes aqui tambien:
A principios de mayo(no hay fecha definitiva) hay una crowdsale de un futuro rival de ethereum, que tiene muy buena pinta. Se llama tezos:
How is Tezos different from Ethereum? - Quora

Yo le voy a meter pasta, lo digo por si alguien esta interesado en echarle un vistazo y subirse pronto. Se agradeciria algun feedback tambien, del bueno y del malo.

Tambien estoy siguiendo las inversiones de polychain, por si alguien tiene alguna aportacion acerca de estos:
tienen ethereum
IPFS ecosystem, IPFS is the Distributed Web
Tezos, Tezos: a self-amending cryptographic ledger
Rchain, RChain Platform Architecture &mdash; RChain Architecture 0.8.6 documentation
PolkaDot, Vision for a heterogeneous multi-chain framework
Difinity, https://dfinity.network/
Cosmos, https://cosmos.network/


----------



## Divad (18 Abr 2017)

Â¡Â¡Â¡ LA WEB 3 SERÃ UN UN SER VIVO LLAMADO CONSENSUS !!! - YouTube

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 18-abr-2017 at 16:28 ----------

Voy a dejar la cesta de la compra unos días/semanas y así se podrá ver si da sus frutos.

ETH, ARK, REP, Dash, SingularDTV y VOX

He recogido los frutos de LTC para diversificar. Entra en la cesta el soldado Dash ya que el chino es poco de fiar.


----------



## juli (18 Abr 2017)

Parece que en Game empiezan a hacer caja.

Esperemos que no sea lo comido por lo servido y siga UP.


----------



## olestalkyn (18 Abr 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> .
> .
> .
> Os invito a los nuevos a que leais el hilo de Bitcoin desde su edición I hasta la última, ya que aprenderéis mucho, y os va a llevar tiempo. Casi todas las dudas que os surjan hoy, ya están tratadas ahí.



Ufff...Estoy en ello :8: Gracias.

También me están ayudando Andreas Antonopoulos y Christof Paar & Jan Pelzl :


----------



## Alxemi (18 Abr 2017)

Vaya Pump de Fct, Alguna noticia o solo jugueteo?


----------



## Claudius (18 Abr 2017)

Me llevaré el balón al finalizar el partido hat trick.


----------



## Divad (18 Abr 2017)

Alguien se ha imaginado que todas las monedas comienzan a aumentar su valor tras el aumento de más participantes en el juego?

Dos días para las elecciones francesas :fiufiu:


----------



## Claudius (18 Abr 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Vaya Pump de Fct, Alguna noticia o solo jugueteo?



Este año a lo mejor te nos jubilas con mojón y moster.


----------



## racional (18 Abr 2017)

Pongo algunas de las que creo que pueden ser interesantes a largo plazo, según su gráfico. En algunas de esta pienso invertir muy poco, como en 8bit donde solo meti 5€. Voy a meter muy poco, a ver como evolucionan.

de muy baja capitalizacion:

8Bit (8BIT) esta ya esta en experimento, es la primera
Ripto Bux (RBX)
Moin
TeslaCoin
The Vegan Initiative 
QuazarCoin

de mas de $1 MM de capitalizacion:

Voxels (VOX) la he copiado de este hilo
PoSW Coin (POSW) esta promete mucho
OKCash (OK)

El criterio que he seguido para elejirlas, es que sean realativamente nuevas, que no hayan tenido un pump en el pasado, y que esten en ascenso con volumen. No es una lista definitiva, algunas puedo quitarlas mas adelante.
Si alguien quiere ver las más nuevas, puede hacerlo en Recently Added | CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations


----------



## Alxemi (18 Abr 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Este año a lo mejor te nos jubilas con mojón y moster.



Y quien te dice que no estoy jubilado ya?


----------



## Claudius (18 Abr 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Y quien te dice que no estoy jubilado ya?



ehhh 







Así no hay quien levante el país todos jubilados. 
)


----------



## paketazo (18 Abr 2017)

Ojito a esto de Dash:

número actual de masternode: 4415 
ATH: 4486 

aquí parece que las ballenas se posicionan pensando en largo plazo. Cada vez lo veo más claro.

La otra que sigo muy de cerca, REP, ha recuperado lo perdido estos dos días, y parece que puede intentar la escalada a los máximos mensuales.

Un saludo


----------



## juli (18 Abr 2017)

Llevo un cabreo con Factom del copón.

Era la pieza que me faltaba. Nadie sabe cómo puedo agenciarme una wallet, o cómo me hago con ellas si no ?


----------



## Claudius (18 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> Llevo un cabreo con Factom del copón.
> 
> Era la pieza que me faltaba. Nadie sabe cómo puedo agenciarme una wallet, o cómo me hago con ellas si no ?



How To Use FactoidPapermill - Factom


----------



## juli (18 Abr 2017)

ATH de...ETC ??? :ouch:


----------



## Alxemi (18 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> ATH de...ETC ??? :ouch:



Frente al $ si, frente al btc aún queda, pero es que el btc ha subido mucho y así es trampa  

Desde móvil


----------



## racional (18 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> ATH de...ETC ??? :ouch:



Hace tiempo que ya me fije en 1,60 que se movia, y al final pues mira, ha subido bastante.


----------



## Alxemi (18 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> Llevo un cabreo con Factom del copón.
> 
> Era la pieza que me faltaba. Nadie sabe cómo puedo agenciarme una wallet, o cómo me hago con ellas si no ?



Hombre ante una prisa compralas y déjalas en poloniex un par de días mientras preparas el tinglado, muy mala suerte sería tener problemas.

Desde móvil


----------



## Divad (18 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> ATH de...ETC ??? :ouch:



Tarde para subirse al igual que para Factom. Entraré con algunas fichas en Factom cuando haga la correción.


----------



## Alxemi (18 Abr 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> ehhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno a ver, jubilado no estoy, trabajo mucho por amor a mi país, a pagar impuestos y a mi camada. Todo esto de las criptos no deja de ser un pasatiempo jeje 

Desde móvil

---------- Post added 18-abr-2017 at 23:49 ----------




racional dijo:


> Hace tiempo que ya me fije en 1,60 que se movia, y al final pues mira, ha subido bastante.



Como etc se marque un eth entonces si que me júbilo de verdad. 
Pero no caerá esa breva, al menos en unos años,,, 

Desde móvil


----------



## juli (18 Abr 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Frente al $ si, frente al btc aún queda, pero es que el btc ha subido mucho y así es trampa
> 
> Desde móvil



De tí me acordaba al verlo, enhorabuena... 

Sugiere un tipo "especial" de tenedor y una evolución al margen del mercado de alguna manera...pero bueno, al final un 50% en un mes y sin sobresaltos no es ninguna bobada.


----------



## Superoeo (19 Abr 2017)

¿Qué está pasando ahora mismo con LTC? El chino está tratando de tirar abajo el Segwit? remontará la cosa? ¿Cómo lo veis?

---------- Post added 19-abr-2017 at 00:24 ----------

Por cierto yo lo tengo todo metido en Poloniex. Igual debería ir pensando en sacar cosillas que vaya a tener en Hold por más tiempo fuera....


----------



## racional (19 Abr 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> ¿Qué está pasando ahora mismo con LTC? El chino está tratando de tirar abajo el Segwit? remontará la cosa? ¿Cómo lo veis?
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-abr-2017 at 00:24 ----------
> 
> Por cierto yo lo tengo todo metido en Poloniex. Igual debería ir pensando en sacar cosillas que vaya a tener en Hold por más tiempo fuera....



Yo ante las dudas prefiero no invertir en algo. Ahora mismo hay otras nuevas como PoSW que se esta saliendo, ya hable el otro dia de ella y ya ha subido un monton, es que asi no da tiempo ni a meterse.


----------



## juli (19 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Ojito a esto de Dash:
> 
> número actual de masternode: 4415
> ATH: 4486
> ...



No entiendo lo de ATH.

Podrías extenderte un poco en esa deducción sobre las ballenas y dar tu impresión general sobre Dash de ahora en adelante ?

Gracias.


----------



## Divad (19 Abr 2017)

Follada a la 1:11 en VOX, otra que se queda aparcada igual que ARK ::

Los números dicen que siempre van para arriba :XX:

EDIT: Es mejor no entrar cuando la mierda ha comenzado a cantar :XX:
EDIT: Cuanto más haya bajado la mierda y creas que ya es jodido bajar más... compra unas fichas :fiufiu:


----------



## Superoeo (19 Abr 2017)

racional dijo:


> Yo ante las dudas prefiero no invertir en algo. Ahora mismo hay otras nuevas como PoSW que se esta saliendo, ya hable el otro dia de ella y ya ha subido un monton, es que asi no da tiempo ni a meterse.



Pues sí, la tengo echada el ojo y desde luego parece disparada, aunque el hecho de no estar listada en exchanges me da pereza, pero visto lo visto, voy a empezar a currarmelo un poco xD

De LTC es verdad que crea incertidumbre, pero pienso que puede dispararse así que aguantaré. Todo sea que me de la ostia pero bueno...


Y joder... vaya ostia a VOX y también a XVC. ¿Por qué ese Dump tan burribestia??

Eso es remontable o ya se van a quedar en muerte cerebral?


----------



## bmbnct (19 Abr 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Pues sí, la tengo echada el ojo y desde luego parece disparada, aunque el hecho de no estar listada en exchanges me da pereza, pero visto lo visto, voy a empezar a currarmelo un poco xD
> 
> De LTC es verdad que crea incertidumbre, pero pienso que puede dispararse así que aguantaré. Todo sea que me de la ostia pero bueno...
> 
> ...



Lo de VOX supongo que es porque anunciaron en Poloniex que iba a dejar de estar listada. En XVC no se ha producido el mismo dump.


----------



## Superoeo (19 Abr 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Lo de VOX supongo que es porque anunciaron en Poloniex que iba a dejar de estar listada. En XVC no se ha producido el mismo dump.



Ostias. ¿Cuándo anunciaron eso en Poloniex? ¿Y a santo de qué dejan de listarla cuando era un valor con potencial?

Pues no sé si cerrar posiciones entonces.... aunque sea con pérdidas (Pensaba aguantarlas a ver si remontaba)


----------



## paketazo (19 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> No entiendo lo de ATH.
> 
> Podrías extenderte un poco en esa deducción sobre las ballenas y dar tu impresión general sobre Dash de ahora en adelante ?
> 
> Gracias.



All Time High (nivel más alto de todos los tiempos)

Hablo de ballenas pues ahora mismo para crear un nodo maestro necesitas casi 80.000$, y considero que no es una inversión fácil ni de andar por casa, y más si tenemos en cuenta que en un mes ha subido más de 100 master nodos.

Mi impresión de momento es hold, mantengo lo que traigo desde atrás, y pretendía comprar algo más si se ponía a tiro, algo que de momento no ha sucedido.

Solo me fijo en cosas objetivas, y lo que veo es eso, suben manos fuertes (+ nodos), bajan manos débiles (- wallets)

Por cierto, técnicamente ahora toca esperar, podría irse abajo en cualquier momento, ha de confirmar rotura por arriba, sobre la zona de 0.065BTC

Un saludo.


----------



## bmbnct (19 Abr 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Ostias. ¿Cuándo anunciaron eso en Poloniex? ¿Y a santo de qué dejan de listarla cuando era un valor con potencial?
> 
> Pues no sé si cerrar posiciones entonces.... aunque sea con pérdidas (Pensaba aguantarlas a ver si remontaba)



El anuncio es de hace 7 horas:

Twitter


----------



## paketazo (19 Abr 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> El anuncio es de hace 7 horas:
> 
> Twitter



La clave de esto, sería tratar de encontrar las que se añadirán a polo.

Hay que buscar monedas con un incremento volumétrico y de precio en aumento, pero sin ser exagerado.

Por ejemplo pasar de mover 1000$ a pasar a mover 10.000$

Esta es la fase acumulativa de polo para dar liquidez a la moneda que añada, y suele durar varias semanas. (recuerdo que con Pascal, se les vio un poco el plumero y hubo gente capaz de intuirlos)

Si alguno tiene alguna idea de a quién le puede tocar que lo comente.


----------



## juli (19 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> All Time High (nivel más alto de todos los tiempos)
> 
> Hablo de ballenas pues ahora mismo para crear un nodo maestro necesitas casi 80.000$, y considero que no es una inversión fácil ni de andar por casa, y más si tenemos en cuenta que en un mes ha subido más de 100 master nodos.
> 
> ...



Bufff...:claro,claro ... :: / espesura de medianoche la mía /. Vinculaba el ATH a cuestiones de cotización , pues siempre ha aparecido en esos términos, Vaya empanada, disculpa.

Respecto a ésto, alguien ya tanteó en su día incluso la posibilidad de compartir uno , incluso creo que trascendió la posibilidad de ver rebajada la cantidad mínima exigible desde Dash... ienso:

Conoces la dinámica al respecto ? / , rendimiento, posible hardware , mantenimiento, cuán automática es la solicitud qué limitaciones de propiedad tendría sobre los 1.000 Dash necesarios ... ?


----------



## Kondarra (19 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> All Time High (nivel más alto de todos los tiempos)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Para entrar en Dash, ¿qué zona de compra te parece "ponerse a tiro"?

---------- Post added 19-abr-2017 at 08:51 ----------




Claudius dijo:


> Me llevaré el balón al finalizar el partido hat trick.





Creo que finalmente el balón se lo llevó el árbitro, dedicado por los jugadores del Madrid claro.


----------



## bmbnct (19 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> La clave de esto, sería tratar de encontrar las que se añadirán a polo.
> 
> Hay que buscar monedas con un incremento volumétrico y de precio en aumento, pero sin ser exagerado.
> 
> ...



Se habla de PIVX (Marketcap de $100,055,125 con $937,722 de volumen 24h), aunque por alguna extraña razón a Poloniex no parece gustarle.


----------



## paketazo (19 Abr 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Se habla de PIVX (Marketcap de $100,055,125 con $937,722 de volumen 24h), aunque por alguna extraña razón a Poloniex no parece gustarle.



Hay que esperar lo inesperado. Esa sería demasiado "fácil"

Monedas del estilo de UNO, EGC...por poner algunas que dudo incorporen.

Es muy difícil intuirlas, pero si se acierta, 1BTC se puede convertir en 10BTC

Un saludo.


----------



## Kondarra (19 Abr 2017)

racional dijo:


> Pongo algunas de las que creo que pueden ser interesantes a largo plazo, según su gráfico. En algunas de esta pienso invertir muy poco, como en 8bit donde solo meti 5€. Voy a meter muy poco, a ver como evolucionan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*



TeslaCoin tubo un mega pump de un día en abril del 16. Toda la pinta de un pump dump organizado.*


----------



## bmbnct (19 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Hay que esperar lo inesperado. Esa sería demasiado "fácil"
> 
> Monedas del estilo de UNO, EGC...por poner algunas que dudo incorporen.
> 
> ...



Hace unos días le eche el ojo a esta:
BitSend (BSD) $0.139521 (1.59%) | CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations

Se tradea en Bittrex.
¿Que te parece? Tienes tu alguna en el punto de mira?


----------



## Kondarra (19 Abr 2017)

No acabo de entender la cotización de Ripple. Salió en agosto del 13, ya lleva unos añitos. Es la tercera en capitalización. Sin embargo su cotización es muy baja, ahora mismo 0,032$. 

¿A qué se puede deber que su precio no haya escalado apenas comparando con otras top 10?


----------



## paketazo (19 Abr 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Hace unos días le eche el ojo a esta:
> BitSend (BSD) $0.139521 (1.59%) | CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations
> 
> Se tradea en Bittrex.
> ¿Que te parece? Tienes tu alguna en el punto de mira?



Debemos buscar patrones, yo he visto algunos que porcentualmente suelen funcionar:

1- moneda relativamente reciente (entre 1 y 6 meses)

2- Que introduzca alguna novedad, que no sea solo un clon.

3- Volumen sostenido, pero no exagerado (no suelen mover más de 10.000$ antes de ser incorporadas a polo)

4- Comunidad tras la moneda (foros de bitcointalk activos)

5- Punto clave (que no esté listada en muchos exchangers), a poder ser en uno solo y de los que mueven poco volumen (liqui, cryptopia...)

6- que no haya tenido un pump previo de más de 3X en pocas horas/días.

Iré intentando sacar más variables para aproximarnos a lo que podría ser...usando estos parámetros creo que pasamos de barajar 600 monedas a unas 100 o menos.

A ver que se os ocurre.


----------



## Kondarra (19 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Debemos buscar patrones, yo he visto algunos que porcentualmente suelen funcionar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





¿Por qué no hacemos un listado de foreros interesados, nos repartimos x alts cada uno y buscamos las que cumplen estos criterios? ¿Si en la primera criba nos quedamos con las 180 aprox que hay en Bittrex?
Estamos haciendo inercias interesantes por aquí. 
Yo me apunto:
- Kondarra.


----------



## Claudius (19 Abr 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Ostias. ¿Cuándo anunciaron eso en Poloniex? ¿Y a santo de qué dejan de listarla cuando era un valor con potencial?
> 
> Pues no sé si cerrar posiciones entonces.... aunque sea con pérdidas (Pensaba aguantarlas a ver si remontaba)



Ahora es el juego duro, de espantar a manos débiles, estrategias.
Lo que tengo claro que cuando Voxelus Inc. re-venda sus token a mercado dentro de 2-3 meses otra vez, no les va a sacar a 1 ctm ni a 3.
Y si lo más cerca de ATH

---------- Post added 19-abr-2017 at 11:32 ----------




Kondarra dijo:


> No acabo de entender la cotización de Ripple. Salió en agosto del 13, ya lleva unos añitos. Es la tercera en capitalización. Sin embargo su cotización es muy baja, ahora mismo 0,032$.
> 
> ¿A qué se puede deber que su precio no haya escalado apenas comparando con otras top 10?



Porque hay millones y millones de tokens, entre otras razones.


----------



## juli (19 Abr 2017)

Claudius, GAME a un pelo del 100% en 5 días.

Y no veo que, en principio, deba boquear antes de su ciberpuesta de largo mañana.

Mejor no pensar en si ese evento sale bien y ayuda.


----------



## Claudius (19 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> Claudius, GAME a un pelo del 100% en 5 días.
> 
> Y no veo que, en principio, deba boquear antes de su ciberpuesta de largo mañana.
> 
> Mejor no pensar en si ese evento sale bien y ayuda.



Vende la mitad, que alguien meterá un dump y recompras, lo que se decía en el hilo de btc hacer un remoster (su estrategia) que le ha jubilado.


----------



## juli (19 Abr 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Vende la mitad, que alguien meterá un dump y recompras, lo que se decía en el hilo de btc hacer un remoster (su estrategia) que le ha jubilado.



No lo ves por encima de un pavo de ésta ?


----------



## Claudius (19 Abr 2017)

FYI: instamine-vs-premine

Instamine vs Premine

---------- Post added 19-abr-2017 at 12:25 ----------




juli dijo:


> No lo ves por encima de un pavo de ésta ?



uff, no se. Dependerá del la potencia de fuego (btc para comprar) que haga la empresa cuando haga el pump.

La jugada 'exchange' no me la esperaba.. pero bien, así otra variable a meter al cacharro para otros escenarios.
No descarto que digan, ahora nos retractamos..

EDITO: Hablaba de voxels, y creo que me preguntabas por game, a Game, la van a meter este año 300 juegos, y hay juegos que tienen 2M de usuarios, así que como diría un bitconita *hold*


----------



## juli (19 Abr 2017)

Por ahí iba.

Por cierto, 24 horas curiosas antes de la presentación que comentabas el otro día.


----------



## Claudius (19 Abr 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Ostias. ¿Cuándo anunciaron eso en Poloniex? ¿Y a santo de qué dejan de listarla cuando era un valor con potencial?
> 
> Pues no sé si cerrar posiciones entonces.... aunque sea con pérdidas (Pensaba aguantarlas a ver si remontaba)



En Bittrex, migrará el volumen, que la tienen listada.


----------



## zyro (19 Abr 2017)

Espectacular los destrozos en los gráficos de las que van a delistar en Poloniex y curioso como algunas han tenido un pump previo, unos días atrás de salir el anuncio público.

Al menos yo me he enterado hoy, pero se ven pump, por ejemplo VOX ayer le hicieron un +50% aprox.

Si no fuera tan entretenido, al menos para mí, colgar las imágenes, pondría los gráficos del último mes de todas esas que van a delistar el 2 de mayo. Es un espectáculo.

Menos mal que hace un par de semanas me quité de encima unas HZ que compré en octubre. Porque me las podía comer con papas ahora.

Estado actual, los 3 últimos no están en la lista:


----------



## Alxemi (19 Abr 2017)

Madre mía xem, vaya ritmo lleva 

Desde móvil


----------



## paketazo (19 Abr 2017)

zyro dijo:


> Espectacular los destrozos en los gráficos de las que van a delistar en Poloniex y curioso como algunas han tenido un pump previo, unos días atrás de salir el anuncio público.
> 
> Al menos yo me he enterado hoy, pero se ven pump, por ejemplo VOX ayer le hicieron un +50% aprox.
> 
> ...



Lo he estado mirando por la mañana y ciertamente aquí la intervención divina no tiene cabida.

Polo niega que haya informaciones privilegiadas, o que haya filtraciones, pero las gráficas evidencian lo contrario, y el que no lo vea es tonto y merece que le den bien.

Pumpear un valor los días previos a deslistarlo es para mi muy grave, pues están incitando a comprar a gente que luego quedará pillada sin remisión por mucho tiempo.

Todo esto me da que pensar que comprar un valor solo listado en polo es un riesgo innecesario y por lo tanto es mejor buscar valores listados en varios exchanger para diluir el riesgo de que polo te la meta doblada.

Por poner un ejemplo de las de hoy, coin 2.0 solo tiene a polo de exchanger, por consiguiente, deberán meter las monedas en el wallet, y esperar semanas o meses o nunca a que sea listada en otro lugar ara poder seguir teniendo liquidez.

Para mi, es una tomadura de pelo, pues si un día decidiste listarla en tu exchanger, deberías al menos dar motivos evidentes de lo que te ha llevado a deslistarlas, para que sus holders al menos tengan una razón evidente del mal paso que dieron.

Para mi polo, me ha defraudado de nuevo, y cuando liste otras que lo hará, nos defraudará otra vez, ya que listará lo que nadie espera y que ellos han ido comprando durante semanas para soltar con un 10X

un saludo


----------



## Alxemi (19 Abr 2017)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Recuerdo un print screen insertado por blue arrow en el que BTC le daba pal pelo a todas las Alts, pues hoy está pasando justo al revés, excepto ripple y litecoin



La dinámica del mercado estos ultimos meses está siendo así; sube bitcoin, sale dinero de las alts. Pero en cuanto bitcoin se para, no hace falta ni que baje, entra todo lo que había salido y entra aún mas.

Luego cada coin con sus dinámicas particulares pero en general se ve esa tendencia.

Y es una dinámica nueva, que comenzó en el rally del btc y cada vez parece acentuarse mas.


----------



## racional (19 Abr 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Y es una dinámica nueva, que comenzó en el rally del btc y cada vez parece acentuarse mas.



Lo que esta frenando el rally del BTC es el miedo al fork, si no fuera por esto ya estaria en $1500.


----------



## Claudius (19 Abr 2017)

zyro dijo:


> Al menos yo me he enterado hoy, pero se ven pump, por ejemplo VOX ayer le hicieron un +50% aprox.



A vox la han dejado a +- el suelo antes del precio de salida del anuncio, de la maniobra que van a hacer. El riesgo manipulador del exchange existe desde btc hasta la última pero vamos es la primera vez que veo esto, que los bot de poloniex pumpeen y luego zas noticia.
En el caso de vox, porque está listada en otros, y a ver como evoluciona en el proceso este que se han montado que durará unos 3 meses.
Si es un scam, pues bueno ya sabemos a lo que jugamos pero sino, a 1 ctm..
ienso:

La han puesto a parir en tweeter y alguno ha dicho que se cambiará a bittrex


----------



## racional (19 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> No acabo de entender la cotización de Ripple. Salió en agosto del 13, ya lleva unos añitos. Es la tercera en capitalización. Sin embargo su cotización es muy baja, ahora mismo 0,032$.



En lo que debes fijarte es en el market cap.


----------



## Claudius (19 Abr 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> La dinámica del mercado estos ultimos meses está siendo así; sube bitcoin, sale dinero de las alts. Pero en cuanto bitcoin se para, no hace falta ni que baje, entra todo lo que había salido y entra aún mas.
> 
> Luego cada coin con sus dinámicas particulares pero en general se ve esa tendencia.
> 
> Y es una dinámica nueva, que comenzó en el rally del btc y cada vez parece acentuarse mas.



Esto ya lo he comentado hace tiempo. Hay 2 tipos de usuarios, los que entran a este mundo, que pasan por btc, se quedan y otros que posteriormente se diluyen buscando inquietudes en el resto de alt, especulativas o inversionistas, todo depende del nivel de inquietud formativa que apliquen a aprender.

Con lo cual, el flujo de dinero real pasa inexorablemente por btc, y es su combustible, está dónde está la cotización por la maniobra que se ha llevado a cabo de parada técnica, de quien/es la estén orquestando y a saber con los fines.
Sino, efectivamente subiría más. Y eso ha dado fuel para que otras alt de proyectos *sólidos*, vayan tomando cuota de mercado.


----------



## racional (19 Abr 2017)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Recordar que es una "capitalización" entre comillas por aquello de valorarse en base a precio y total monedas
> 
> Si salieran a la venta, por ejemplo, un número significativo de BTCs no habría capitalización que lo aguantase



Digo que mire la capitalización para valorar si una altcoins es cara o barata, y no por su precio unitario. Yo ahora me fijo más en las nuevas, en las que aun valen muy poco, y tienen aun potencial de subida. Ya hice un listado de algunas, se agradece sugerencias.


----------



## juli (19 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Pumpear un valor los días previos a deslistarlo es para mi muy grave, pues están incitando a comprar a gente que luego quedará pillada sin remisión por mucho tiempo.



Provocar, mediante engaño bastante, un desplazamiento patrimonial en beneficio propio o de otros te lo pelea un abogado aseadito en casi cualquier paś occidental. Y la manida falta de pruebas es recurrente ante un delito , pero de cara a establecer indemnizaciones ,una cadena de indicios es argumento bastante más sólido.

Mucha atención , que al final veremos asociaciones de afectados , como decían con sorna los antibitcoñeros en el hilo de BTC.

---------- Post added 19-abr-2017 at 14:30 ----------




Alxemi dijo:


> La dinámica del mercado estos ultimos meses está siendo así; sube bitcoin, sale dinero de las alts. Pero en cuanto bitcoin se para, no hace falta ni que baje, entra todo lo que había salido y entra aún mas.
> 
> Luego cada coin con sus dinámicas particulares pero en general se ve esa tendencia.
> 
> Y es una dinámica nueva, que comenzó en el rally del btc y cada vez parece acentuarse mas.



Tal vez ya sólo "lo era".

Yo llevo 2 repliegues en ETH y ya hoy por hoy te sale a cuenta.

A Dash le queda un paso para ser refugio seguro también. Diría que incluso más que ETH cuando lo consiga.

3 referencias válidas podrían dar muchas posibilidades y elegir resguardar botín en la que más se haya debilitado en el transcurso de la "excursión" previa. Se necesita solidez en las 3, eso sí.


----------



## Kondarra (19 Abr 2017)

racional dijo:


> En lo que debes fijarte es en el market cap.





Por eso lo digo, es la tercera.


----------



## juli (19 Abr 2017)

Al hilo de los cobijos, el primero que pillé en Shitland, ETC.

Y a lo tonto a lo tonto, más de un 50% desde entonces. Acaba de pasar de 3 $.

PIVX, top ten. El team transmite ideas claras y rodaje previo / de dinero usable como Dash o Monero/ .Estoy a un movimiento de empezar a enredarme en ella en serio. Cruzo los dedos y cierro el pico. :fiufiu:


----------



## Kondarra (19 Abr 2017)

Parece que mi propuesta de análisis repartido de alts no tiene mucho respaldo jeje. 
Ya me lo había montado en la cabeza. Hoy tengo X invertido en top ten. Cada mes meto Y y compro. Usaría este Y para los "nuevos proyectos".

Podríamos montar una Excel en Google docs, creándonos cuentas Google exprofeso para preservar nuestra intimidad.


----------



## juli (19 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Parece que mi propuesta de análisis repartido de alts no tiene mucho respaldo jeje.
> Ya me lo había montado en la cabeza. Hoy tengo X invertido en top ten. Cada mes meto Y y compro. Usaría este Y para los "nuevos proyectos".



Cómo quieres hacerlo exactamente ? Qué esperas de quien se suba al carro ?


----------



## psiloman (19 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Parece que mi propuesta de análisis repartido de alts no tiene mucho respaldo jeje.
> Ya me lo había montado en la cabeza. Hoy tengo X invertido en top ten. Cada mes meto Y y compro. Usaría este Y para los "nuevos proyectos".



No es que no interese, es que yo al menos tengo el tiempo muy, pero que muy limitado, por eso no he dicho nada. Si veo algo interesante lo comentaré aquí en cualquier caso.


----------



## germantsi (19 Abr 2017)

Yo no soy bueno especulando Kondarra. Por eso no me he puesto con tu propuesta.

Yo compro las que creo que van a ser el futuro. Y el futuro lo veo en Dash y/o Pivx.

Las demas no las veo muy claras, y paso directamente de las que hacen alguna propuesta (por ejemplo applicaciones en Blockchain, plataforma de compraventa de juegos, etc) como excusa para crear una coin.
Apuesto por un proyecto en el que la coin es el principal motivo.

Solo hay un proyecto por el que apostaria con una coin como motivo secundario, y es Maidsafe. Pero esta tan joven y sin roadmap evidente, que paso de ella.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kondarra (19 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> Cómo quieres hacerlo exactamente ? Qué esperas de quien se suba al carro ?





Parto de algunas premisas muy básicas. Todos los que estamos por aquí estamos interesados en alts. En realidad, estamos interesados en ganar dinero a través de las alts. Unos tienen más conocimientos, otros menos, pero en general sabemos de qué va esto. Todos queremos encontrar una alt en fase inicial con la que sacar una buena rentabilidad. ¿Cuál es el problema? Muchas alts, poco tiempo=ocasiones perdidas. Solución: diversificar la investigación. 

Yo no me promocionaré a mí mismo como cabeza técnica del proyecto. Para mi desgracia no dispongo de los conocimientos para ese puesto. Si lo desea, propondría sin duda a Paketazo. 

Él ya nos ha dado una directriz para buscar alts propensas al crecimiento. Copio y pego:

1- moneda relativamente reciente (entre 1 y 6 meses)



2- Que introduzca alguna novedad, que no sea solo un clon.



3- Volumen sostenido, pero no exagerado (no suelen mover más de 10.000$ antes de ser incorporadas a polo)



4- Comunidad tras la moneda (foros de bitcointalk activos)



5- Punto clave (que no esté listada en muchos exchangers), a poder ser en uno solo y de los que mueven poco volumen (liqui, cryptopia...)



6- que no haya tenido un pump previo de más de 3X en pocas horas/días.


Son unas directrices bastante claras, si bien el punto 2 no es tan objetivo. 

¿Qué propongo? Supongamos que estamos interesados 10 foreros. Cogemos un listado de alts, supongamos las 180 que operan en Bittrex. 180/10= 18 alts por cabeza. Cada uno analiza sus 18 alts según las directrices de la cabeza técnica. En un Google doc común vamos introduciendo la información requerida. Resultado: has vigilado 18 alts, conoces 180. 

Aquí se puede hacer un intercambio de opiniones. Se puede decidir seguir indagando después de la primera criba o empezar a invertir. En este punto que cada uno invierta su dinero como le parezca. 

Cualquier aportación es bienvenida!!


----------



## Claudius (19 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> P En realidad, estamos interesados en ganar dinero a través de las alts. Unos tienen más conocimientos, otros menos, pero en general sabemos de qué va esto. Todos queremos encontrar una alt en fase inicial con la que sacar una buena rentabilidad. ¿Cuál es el problema? Muchas alts, poco tiempo=ocasiones perdidas. Solución: diversificar la investigación.



Estáis con la picadura del la fiebre de la BChain.. os lo he dicho mucho, y aunque respeto la búsqueda de pelotazos (idiosincrasia española), en el mensaje de visita a mi perfil dejo claro las intenciones.

Los pelotazos de cualquier *shit*-coin incluída btc, están absolutamente supeditados a la alfabetización y uso por parte de las personas de esta tecnología.
Tanto y *más* en el área FinTech, si los token son de perfil moneda como es Dash B2C, o si los token son de activos de servicios de inmutabilidad de datos como hace Factom B2B (Qué es lo que a mi me interesa más).
*Si no se usan, no hay actividad y no hay negocio.*​
Hoy y mañana comprarte una vivienda en Sol, no te la van a aceptar en Bit que?

Así que si btc, *ya empieza a ser* un token aceptado y consolidado a *nivel mundial* como reserva de valor, lo cual le ha costado *5 años* y solo en determinados núcleos poblacionales.
Imaginaos, lo que queda por recorrer para la segunda o tercera que se consolide, y eso sin contar que un estado fuerte se caliente y decida hacer 'un Poloniex'. Lo que a cualquier token le llevará a perder un % de 2 dígitos de valor a golpe de chasquido.

Si pegarais un pelotazo de tener tokens por 20M seríais ricos? Si, con 1 y 0 descentralizados, pero los 1 y 0 centralizados son los que compran hoy y mañana los yates, las chicas, el Ferrari, etc. etc. etc.

Así que no tengáis prisa.., como dice Andreas, el mayor activo que tenéis es *formaros* en esta tecnología, ya que solo el 0,1% de la población mundial conocen la palabra Bitcoin o la usan. Así que el resto...  :rolleye:


----------



## racional (19 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> 5- Punto clave (que no esté listada en muchos exchangers), a poder ser en uno solo y de los que mueven poco volumen (liqui, cryptopia...)



Estoy de acuerdo con casi todas, menos este punto, ya que este en pocos exchanges es normal para una que es relativamente nueva, pero eso no significa que en el futuro no vaya a estar en más, y cuando eso suceda valdrá más. Sobre investigar monedas me parece bien, yo ya lo hago, lo ideal seria usar un screener, pero no conozco ninguno.


----------



## Kondarra (19 Abr 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Estáis con la picadura del la fiebre de la BChain.. os lo he dicho mucho, y aunque respeto la búsqueda de pelotazos (idiosincrasia española), en el mensaje de visita a mi perfil dejo claro las intenciones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





No hablo de encontrar la nueva BTC, que ojalá. Pero es evidente que casi cada día hay pumps cercanos al 50% en varias alts. Enfocaría esto más a sacar un 100% o lo que sea, que me parece más factible. Y vas haciendo un Remonster.

---------- Post added 19-abr-2017 at 15:14 ----------




racional dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con casi todas, menos este punto, ya que este en pocos exchanges es normal para una que es relativamente nueva, pero eso no significa que en el futuro no vaya a estar en más, y cuando eso suceda valdrá más. Sobre investigar monedas me parece bien, yo ya lo hago, lo ideal seria usar un screener, pero no conozco ninguno.





Todo es discutible, claro. ¿A qué te refieres con el screener?


----------



## Superoeo (19 Abr 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Ahora es el juego duro, de espantar a manos débiles, estrategias.
> Lo que tengo claro que cuando Voxelus Inc. re-venda sus token a mercado dentro de 2-3 meses otra vez, no les va a sacar a 1 ctm ni a 3.
> Y si lo más cerca de ATH
> 
> ...





Claudius dijo:


> En Bittrex, migrará el volumen, que la tienen listada.



¿Entonces por lo que entiendo que decís, las aguantaríais por el hecho de seguir listadas en Bittrex? Lo que sí tendría que hacer sería migrarlas a Bitrex porque en Poloniex ya no voy a poder hacer nada con ellas, no?

Estaba leyendo estos días que por lo visto bitrex estaba teniendo problemas a la hora de sacar las coins de allí, ¿Está ya solucionado este tema? No quiero meterme en una trampa sin salida...

---------- Post added 19-abr-2017 at 19:03 ----------

Por cierto LTC sigue en caida sin frenos.... Las estoy aguantando con más miedo que otra cosa en espera del pump (en bitcointalks comentaban que esto ocurriría, que el chino intentaría tirar el Segwit para dumpearla, comprar a precio bajo y luego ya dejar que suceda el pump) aunque tambíén me planteo vender y recomprar cuando esté abajo....


----------



## Claudius (19 Abr 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> ¿Entonces por lo que entiendo que decís, las aguantaríais por el hecho de seguir listadas en Bittrex? Lo que sí tendría que hacer sería migrarlas a Bitrex porque en Poloniex ya no voy a poder hacer nada con ellas, no?



Pues no se que ocurrirá, yo de las pocos tradeos que hago, este era a 3 meses a ver que pasa, a raíz de mi análisis como empresa, que se sustenta en token (como gamecredits). En la web oficial de voxelus hay wallet.



Superoeo dijo:


> Estaba leyendo estos días que por lo visto bitrex estaba teniendo problemas a la hora de sacar las coins de allí, ¿Está ya solucionado este tema? No quiero meterme en una trampa sin salida...




Fuentes? ienso:


----------



## racional (19 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> No
> Todo es discutible, claro. ¿A qué te refieres con el screener?



Un screener es un buscador de acciones que las filtra según los parametros que pongas.


----------



## Superoeo (19 Abr 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Pues no se que ocurrirá, yo de las pocos tradeos que hago, este era a 3 meses a ver que pasa, a raíz de mi análisis como empresa, que se sustenta en token (como gamecredits). En la web oficial de voxelus hay wallet.
> 
> 
> Fuentes? ienso:



Perdón, me había equivocado. La movida era con Bitfinex. Todo bien con Bitrex (Joder qué manía con poner nombres parecidos xD)

Bitfinex cancela operaciones con monedas fiat hasta nuevo aviso | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas

---------- Post added 19-abr-2017 at 20:53 ----------

Sacaré pues los VOX a Wallet, y a esperar que pase algo si pasa...

Porque total para la mierda que voy a recuperar... mejor arriesgarse...


----------



## Curiosity (19 Abr 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> ¿Entonces por lo que entiendo que decís, las aguantaríais por el hecho de seguir listadas en Bittrex? Lo que sí tendría que hacer sería migrarlas a Bitrex porque en Poloniex ya no voy a poder hacer nada con ellas, no?
> 
> Estaba leyendo estos días que por lo visto bitrex estaba teniendo problemas a la hora de sacar las coins de allí, ¿Está ya solucionado este tema? No quiero meterme en una trampa sin salida...
> 
> ...



Gracias, esta es la info que estaba buscando, yo tb estoy aguantando mis LTC, mientras veo como se hunde...
Saludos

---------- Post added 19-abr-2017 at 21:21 ----------

Bitmain Suddenly Increases Antpool Hashrate on Litecoin, to Block Segwit Activation?
Joseph Young on 19/04/2017


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (19 Abr 2017)

Yo he vendido todo lo que tenia de Ripple( compre en 10 dolares y he sacado 33 $"x3") y he comprado ETC,mi bola de cristal dice que se va a mover.( más aun)

Suerte a todos.


----------



## Superoeo (19 Abr 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Yo he vendido todo lo que tenia de Ripple( compre en 10 dolares y he sacado 33 $"x3") y he comprado ETC,mi bola de cristal dice que se va a mover.( más aun)
> 
> Suerte a todos.



La verdad es que ETC está tirando bastante, pero a saber si sube más, y Ripple creo que es una de las inversiones que mejor pinta tienen de poder pumpear en un futuro próximo... Yo de esas sí que no me deshago ni loco


----------



## racional (20 Abr 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> La verdad es que ETC está tirando bastante, pero a saber si sube más, y Ripple creo que es una de las inversiones que mejor pinta tienen de poder pumpear en un futuro próximo... Yo de esas sí que no me deshago ni loco



Pues lleva dos semanas bajista, acabo de vender 3/4 de las que tenia.


----------



## juli (20 Abr 2017)

Se están tomando posiciones en el top10 que da gusto. Mucha pasta.

Asegurando la adopción masiva ?






LTC no parece recomendable para quien no esté dispuesto a perder todo o a que le toreen hasta el último minuto. Llevan agitándolo desde que empezó a moverse sin ningún pudor , practicamente invitando a salir , por lo que se diría que forzadamente , pero cualquiera sabe.

Pinta un pump ganado a pulso. Pero terreno delicado, seguro.


----------



## Polo_00 (20 Abr 2017)

Uff ltc, cayendo a tope...


----------



## racional (20 Abr 2017)

TeslaCoin, parece que esta en proceso de subida.


----------



## juli (20 Abr 2017)

Una reflexión sobre los pumps a los que subirse y el erótico "Todo a 0,09".

Las emisiones de moneda reducidas, SON DE POBRES. Los pescadores miran a ellas porque si petan, la cotización se pone en grandes cifras, pero como los pumps los montan ballenatos, pues no les encaja tanto y no se cortan en entrar a saco en emisiones monstruosas que en principio parecen más difíciles de animar.

Porqué ? Porque en datos relativos , la revalorización es idéntica /la clave es que tengan baja capitalización y no crecimientos en cotización brutales / y si la revalorización se dispara en base al aumento de capital, el beneficio es igualmente jugoso.

Qué ganan con ello ? Que la cotización de la moneda no se dispare y practicamente cualquiera pueda animarse a meter unos centimillos, con lo que el nicho potencial de primos es mayor y no renuncian al dinero de nadie. Si está a 0,31, porqué no pillar 100 de mierda, por si suena la flauta...si serías multipropietario.. En una a 26 pavos, muchos saben que pueden comprar 1 ó 4 , o 12 y hasta rascar algo, pero la perspectiva del triunfadóh tipo "pillé 20 a 0,12 hace 4 años" en el suplemento dominical del diario o en la cena familiar de Nochebena, se diluye. Difuminar la fina línea entre el afán de inversión y el del pelotazo puede ser muy rentable. Y en un mundo al que tantos llegarán con cuentos del primo de un amigo que se compró una villa con los 10.000 bitcoins que le dieron por vender una pizza 8 años antes, chupáo.

A la hora de quitar la alfombra, 40 centimitos en Gilicoin son las mismísimas Fosas Marianas y los pillados ya pueden esperar 3 reencarnaciones .


----------



## Divad (20 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> Una reflexión sobre los pumps a los que subirse y el erótico "Todo a 0,09".
> 
> Las emisiones de moneda reducidas, SON DE POBRES. Los pescadores miran a ellas porque si petan, la cotización se pone en grandes cifras, pero como los pumps los montan ballenatos, pues no les encaja tanto y no se cortan en entrar a saco en emisiones monstruosas que en principio parecen más difíciles de animar.
> 
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Muy buen post, sería gracioso dar un pelotazo por comprar mierda a centimillos :XX::: 

Me pondré a mirar que piratas han nacido recientemente y la que menos capital tenga de bittrex un par de fichas que les compro. :fiufiu:

He comprado mierda de la buena ::

digixdao
Otro indicativo a revisar son las compras y ventas. En compra es más difícil acertar por donde empezar ya que tiburones nos creemos todos 8::Baile: para la venta salta más a la vista 8:






Ventas programadas ienso:

Quien compra en rojo es porque sabe algo? :fiufiu:
La compra en azul tiene el mismo tamaño que el rojo, será el inicio de la primera corrida? 
El punto rojo es el recorrido final tras la salida del azul?
El cuadro amarillo acabará diciendo 


> "pillé 20 a 0,12 hace 4 años"



:XX:


----------



## Divad (20 Abr 2017)

Felicidades por el pelotazo! Sin lugar a duda hay que dejar la semilla en las recién salidas ::

Bonita bolsa de fichas tienes 

---------- Post added 20-abr-2017 at 05:28 ----------

Entre las mierdas que he mirado, me he quedado con Edgeless.


----------



## zyro (20 Abr 2017)

unisuper dijo:


> Predicción acertada y en ascenso sin parar en las criptomonedas que recomendamos en post anteriores, Blocknet que tiene un ascenso y aún le queda mucho recorrido, no perdamos esta oportunidad, después de romper la barrera de 120.000 Sats, el precio se disparará y mantendremos el valor, ya que ofrece un Marketplace descentralizado y es muy posible que fácilmente se vaya a los 10$. Enhorabuena a todos aquellos que invirtieron en aquel post y se han posicionado con una buena ganancia.
> 
> Tenemos pensado comprar algo de Lykke con los beneficios de Blocknet vendiendo un 20% A 250.000 SATS.
> 
> Lisk, Next, Expanse, UbiQ también son tokens de nuestro agrado.



vaya, 249 BTC !! me he perdido tu presentación, qué eres? inversor particular, grupo de inversión...
desde luego, en Blocknet no podemos hacer nada sin tu permiso. 

---------- Post added 20-abr-2017 at 08:45 ----------

Alguno sigue START? la veis pasando los 800 sat?

BTC-START


----------



## djun (20 Abr 2017)

Dejo un listado de monedas PoS.
También añado dos campos: 1- El número máximo de monedas. 2- Dicho numero máximo dividido por 21 millones de monedas Bitcoin.

Este listado no está completo. Si alguien lo quiere completar o añadir alguna más...

Nombre;Siglas;T_Coins;r_tc/tBtc
Battlecoin;BCX;99960000;4.76
AndroidTokens;ADT;;
Bitbar;BTB;;
Bitgem;BTG;;
BlackCoin;BC);;
Bottlecaps;CAP;47460000;2.26
Butterflycoin;BFC;;
CACHeCoin;CACH;1995000000;95
Cinnamoncoin;CIN;;
Colossuscoin;COL;;
Cosmoscoin;CMC;999600000;47.6
CryptoBuck;BUK;10500000;0.5
CryptogenicBullion;CGB;;
CryptogenicCash;CAS;47460000;2.26
Deutsche eMark;DEM;19992000000;952
Diamond;DMD;4410000;0.21
Electronic Benefit Transfer;EBT;;
Emercoin;EMC;;
Galaxycoin;GLX;537600000;25.6
Gold Pressed Latinum;GPL;;
Grain;GRA;;
Growthcoin;GRW;;
HoboNickels;HBN;119910000;5.71
Inkacoin;NKA;;
Lebowskis;LBW;;
Microcoin;MRC;;
Mintcoin;MIN;69993000000;3333
Neocoin;NEC;79800000;3.8
Next;NXT;;
Novacoin;NVC;1995000000;95
Peercoin;PPC;1995000000;95
Philosopherstone;PHS;1995000000;95
Snowcoin;SNC;;
Starcoin;STR;226800000;10.8
Tagcoin;TAG;;
Tekcoin;TEK;99960000;4.76
Teslacoin;TES;300300000;14.3
Yacoin;YAC;;
YbCoin;YBC;;


----------



## Claudius (20 Abr 2017)

djun dijo:


> Dejo un listado de monedas PoS.
> También añado dos campos: 1- El número máximo de monedas. 2- Dicho numero máximo dividido por 21 millones de monedas Bitcoin.
> 
> Este listado no está completo. Si alguien lo quiere completar o añadir alguna más...



Vaya curro. :Aplauso: No obstante el 99% los estimo un scam, que lo chepais.


----------



## Kondarra (20 Abr 2017)

zyro dijo:


> vaya, 249 BTC !! me he perdido tu presentación, qué eres? inversor particular, grupo de inversión...
> 
> desde luego, en Blocknet no podemos hacer nada sin tu permiso.




Con la misma curiosidad me hallo. Como habla en plural...


----------



## Claudius (20 Abr 2017)

unisuper dijo:


> Predicción acertada y en ascenso sin parar en las criptomonedas que recomendamos en post anteriores, Blocknet que tiene un ascenso y aún le queda mucho recorrido, no perdamos esta oportunidad, después de romper la barrera de 120.000 Sats, el precio se disparará y mantendremos el valor, ya que ofrece un Marketplace descentralizado y es muy posible que fácilmente se vaya a los 10$. Enhorabuena a todos aquellos que invirtieron en aquel post y se han posicionado con una buena ganancia.
> 
> Tenemos pensado comprar algo de Lykke con los beneficios de Blocknet vendiendo un 20% A 250.000 SATS.
> 
> Lisk, Next, Expanse, UbiQ también son tokens de nuestro agrado.



Te voy a tener que delegar mis activos para que hagas un 'panes y peces'.
 Enhorabuena.


----------



## Kondarra (20 Abr 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Te voy a tener que delegar mis activos para que hagas un 'panes y peces'.
> 
> Enhorabuena.





Creo que la mitad de los que estamos por aquí estamos pensando lo mismo


----------



## djun (20 Abr 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Vaya curro. :Aplauso: No obstante el 99% los estimo un scam, que lo chepais.



Dinos, de ese listado, cuales te parecen mas interesantes, para hacerles un seguimiento.


----------



## common sense (20 Abr 2017)

Hasta ahora he metido pasta en Ethereum y tengo pensado ir a la crownsale de Tezos.

Pero como creo que la blockchain ahora mismo es como el internet de los 90, y tengo capital disponible, voy a seguir la siguiente estrategia:

Voy a dividir mi capital(x) entre las primeras 50 monedas de coinmarketcap y comprar x/50 de cada una.

No me va el trading entonces esta estrategia me permite apostar a la blockchain en general, y dejar la pasta ahi a largo plazo.

Se agradecen comentarios y/o recomendaciones.


----------



## Claudius (20 Abr 2017)

*off topic*

NSA Exploits Reveal the World of 1984 Is Here - Bitcoin News

Your Bitcoins Open to CIA and Criminals, Heed Wikileaks' Warning - Bitcoin News


----------



## plus ultra (20 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Parto de algunas premisas muy básicas. Todos los que estamos por aquí estamos interesados en alts. En realidad, estamos interesados en ganar dinero a través de las alts. Unos tienen más conocimientos, otros menos, pero en general sabemos de qué va esto. Todos queremos encontrar una alt en fase inicial con la que sacar una buena rentabilidad. ¿Cuál es el problema? Muchas alts, poco tiempo=ocasiones perdidas. Solución: diversificar la investigación.
> 
> Yo no me promocionaré a mí mismo como cabeza técnica del proyecto. Para mi desgracia no dispongo de los conocimientos para ese puesto. Si lo desea, propondría sin duda a Paketazo.
> 
> ...



cuenta conmigo podríamos crear grupo de telegram para una mejor coordinación y ver si tiene futuro tu prepuesta.


----------



## djun (20 Abr 2017)

Completando la lista de monedas PoS:

Magi;XMG;
OKCash;OK;
HyperStake;HYP;
Hyper;HYPER;
Reddcoin;RDD;
ZeitCoin;ZEIT;

BlackCoin;BLK;PoS 2.0
Nxt;NXT;Pure PoS
BitShares;BTS;Delegated Proof of Stake
Crypti;XCR;Crypti Delegated Proof of Stake
BitcoinDark;BTCD;Pure PoS
Node;NODE;Proof of Activity
Qora;QORA;Pure PoS
New Economy Movement;NEM;Proof of Importance
Stag;Stag;Pure PoS
Next Horizon;NHZ;Pure PoS
Nas Coin;NAS;Pure PoS
Burst Coin;BURS;Proof of Capacity
ORA;ORA;Pure PoS
NobleNXT;NoXT;Pure PoS
NTX;NTX;Pure PoS
BizCoin;BIZ;Pure PoS
Nxt Fair Distribution;NFD;Pure PoS
Bitstake;XBS;
Opal Coin;OPAL;
VPNCoin;VASH;
Bitcoindark;;
Vericoin;;
Peercoin;;


Bottlecaps;CAP;
Bitgem;BTG;
TeslaCoin;TES;
BCX;;
Novacoin;NVC;


----------



## zyro (20 Abr 2017)

common sense dijo:


> Hasta ahora he metido pasta en Ethereum y tengo pensado ir a la crownsale de Tezos.
> 
> Pero como creo que la blockchain ahora mismo es como el internet de los 90, y tengo capital disponible, voy a seguir la siguiente estrategia:
> 
> ...



En principio es una idea buena, intentar abarcar lo máximo porque no sabes cual triunfará. Lo malo es que de aquí a un año quizás hayan salido otras 50.

No es nada fácil. No me gusta el climax que vivimos estas últimas semanas con las altcoin porque parece que el pelotazo es fácil, y no es así.

Hay que:
-seleccionar en función de la información más completa y actualizada que podamos disponer
-también hay que diversificar, entre distintos tipos de criptos,
-tenemos que mantener actualizada la información, para ir metiendo y sacando las criptos en función de su desarrollo
-y buscar los momentos propicios para comprar y vender.

Todo eso yo no soy capaz de hacerlo, creo que esto lo podrán hacer gente especializada, por eso digo que yo en concreto invertiría en algún fondo que se creara una parte de mi inversión, no todo. E incluso se podría invertir en varios fondos.

La pega? pues que al faltar regulación, habrá más de un listillo que se lleve la pasta.

Insisto, cuidado con este boom que vivimos las últimas semanas. Alguno se habrá sacado una pasta pero en muchas de ellas habrá sido un pump and dump que llevará meses digerir.

Si aún así quereis meteros y no tenéis información privilegiada, pues seleccionar las que tengan un buen equipo detrás y diversificar lo que podáis.


----------



## juli (20 Abr 2017)

*Cuál es el estado actual del segwit en LTC ???*

Su página dice que están en el 71%, por debajo del 75% necesario para activarlo y que se sobrepasó en su día.

SIn embargo, habla de un porcentaje, un 46% de bloques minados /ignoro si con el nuevo sistema / "desde que el período se activó".

Según esa deducción, posiblemente errada, alcanzar un 75% de respaldo ya activó el segwit , que además tiene un número de bloques concreto /sobre 8.064/ que requieren ser minados así para poder considerar que LTC ha implantado a todos los efectos ese sstema.

1- Es correcto ?
2- Qué implicaiones tendría que el respaldo esté de nuevo por debajo del 75% ?

Gracias.


----------



## Kondarra (20 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> *Cuál es el estado actual del segwit en LTC ???*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





No está activado. El periodo dura 8064 bloques. Hasta ahora se ha minado un 46% de estos. Dentro de este 46% ya minado un 71% apoya el Segwit. 
Para su activación es necesario que cuando se haya minado el 100% de bloques, o sea, 8064, al menos el 75% se haya minado apoyando Segwit. Hasta entonces el 71% que ves es una referencia de cómo va. Da igual que sobrepase el 75% de apoyo si todavía no hemos llegado al 100% de bloques minados.


----------



## juli (20 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> No está activado. El periodo dura 8064 bloques. Hasta ahora se ha minado un 46% de estos. Dentro de este 46% ya minado un 71% apoya el Segwit.
> Para su activación es necesario que cuando se haya minado el 100% de bloques, o sea, 8064, al menos el 75% se haya minado apoyando Segwit. Hasta entonces el 71% que ves es una referencia de cómo va. Da igual que sobrepase el 75% de apoyo si todavía no hemos llegado al 100% de bloques minados.



Y si llega al 100% y ese 75% no lo apoya ?


----------



## tastas (20 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> Y si llega al 100% y ese 75% no lo apoya ?



Vuelta a empezar, un nuevo periodo comienza.

taptap


----------



## Kondarra (20 Abr 2017)

No se aprueba.


----------



## juli (20 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> No se aprueba.



no se aprueba...o vuelta a empezar, como dice tastas ?


----------



## germantsi (20 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> no se aprueba...o vuelta a empezar, como dice tastas ?



No se aprueba en ese periodo, y se vuelve a empezar un nuevo periodo para ver si hay mas suerte y se llega al 75%

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (20 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> Y si llega al 100% y ese 75% no lo apoya ?



El juego de los chinos.  Un detalle, como veis no he dicho ni muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu de LTC.


----------



## juli (20 Abr 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> El juego de los chinos.  Un detalle, como veis no he dicho ni muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu de LTC.



Yo sí...y voy a ser categórico, nada de medias tintas.

Llegar a un 100% garantiza un gráfico vertical. :


----------



## paketazo (20 Abr 2017)

Yo últimamente estoy viendo que aquí lo de ser un experto trader es un poco relativo...o mucho.

Cae BTC subidas cojonudas en general (todos somos traders de la ostia)...ahora sube BTC y se acerca a ATH...todo el chiringuito recula y las que más subieran ahora más bajan...

Conclusión...buy & hold en lo que creas...si no...nos volveremos locos y al final tendremos mucho menos que al principio.

Lo que también veo que funciona cojonudo es lo de compra con el rumor y vende con la noticia.

Buenas tardes a todos, y un saludo.


----------



## Kondarra (20 Abr 2017)

¿Cómo veis ETC? ¿Interesante entrar?


----------



## juli (20 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo últimamente estoy viendo que aquí lo de ser un experto trader es un poco relativo...o mucho.
> 
> Cae BTC subidas cojonudas en general (todos somos traders de la ostia)...ahora sube BTC y se acerca a ATH...todo el chiringuito recula y las que más subieran ahora más bajan...
> 
> ...



Pues no sé yo, Dash y ETH subieron bien . Compré a Dash a 60 hace una semana y ETH entre 40 y 42 aún no hace 2.

Y ahora no dan gran oportunidad de compra,ojalá, pero ahí se quedaron.

Cómo las ves ?


----------



## racional (20 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> ¿Cómo veis ETC? ¿Interesante entrar?



Esto me preguntaba yo cuando estaba a $1,65, ahora ya lo veo mas complicado entrar. El problema es que solemos fijarnos en las cosas cuando ya ha pasado la oportunidad.


----------



## psiloman (20 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> Yo sí...y voy a ser categórico, nada de medias tintas.
> 
> Llegar a un 100% garantiza un gráfico vertical. :



Totalmente de acuerdo, estoy en hold a muerte, cosa que tiene mérito porque compré arriba, pero el chino nos está haciendo sufrir bien. Qué cab***, me voy a acordar de él como me tenga que tragar mi apuesta.

Si al final sube como un cohete y ganamos algo, está bien sudado el beneficio.


----------



## juli (20 Abr 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, estoy en hold a muerte, cosa que tiene mérito porque compré arriba, pero el chino nos está haciendo sufrir bien. Qué cab***, me voy a acordar de él como me tenga que tragar mi apuesta.
> 
> Si al final sube como un cohete y ganamos algo, está bien sudado el beneficio.



No, si eso está claro.

Que el movimiento vertical sea hacia arriba, ya es otra cosa.


----------



## Kondarra (20 Abr 2017)

racional dijo:


> Esto me preguntaba yo cuando estaba a $1,65, ahora ya lo veo mas complicado entrar. El problema es que solemos fijarnos en las cosas cuando ya ha pasado la oportunidad.





O vemos la oportunidad pasada y no la actual... Me pasó eso con btc a 400.

---------- Post added 20-abr-2017 at 20:39 ----------




psiloman dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, estoy en hold a muerte, cosa que tiene mérito porque compré arriba, pero el chino nos está haciendo sufrir bien. Qué cab***, me voy a acordar de él como me tenga que tragar mi apuesta.
> 
> Si al final sube como un cohete y ganamos algo, está bien sudado el beneficio.





Yo dudé, no lo vi claro y no entré. Entonces empezó a subir el apoyo...para nuevamente bajar. ¿Si fueseis el chino qué harías? He leído por ahí y no me parece mala teoría que igual aplico. No aprueba la primera=dump, vende arriba. Compra barato y empieza a apoyarlo en la segunda=sube. La historia es cuántos ciclos hará hasta el ok y subidón, aunque si espera mucho se juega un uasf que le puede salir rana. Nos manejan como quieren. Igual me la juego en la segunda.


----------



## Claudius (20 Abr 2017)

En varias lenguas incluído esp.
White Paper - MobileGO


----------



## juli (20 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> Yo dudé, no lo vi claro y no entré. Entonces empezó a subir el apoyo...para nuevamente bajar. ¿Si fueseis el chino qué harías? He leído por ahí y no me parece mala teoría que igual aplico. No aprueba la primera=dump, vende arriba. Compra barato y empieza a apoyarlo en la segunda=sube. La historia es cuántos ciclos hará hasta el ok y subidón, aunque si espera mucho se juega un uasf que le puede salir rana. Nos manejan como quieren. Igual me la juego en la segunda.



A ver, vamos a encontrar indicios para dar y tomar hacia una dirección y su contraria. Yo sólo veo una cosa clara : Quieren confusión en el asunto y la tienen.

Puestos a deducir y a poner "aromas" sobre el tapete, a mí me parecería fuera de toda categoría rematar todo esta sucesión de argucias con un "cale" y que tantísima gente hubiese pinchado en hueso , pues iría bastante más allá del aura de trileros que estos chicos se están currando a pulso a ojos de la comunidad cripto global: dejarían LTC marcada para los restos. Y son gente ya con suficiente en el zurrón como para prender fuego a sus naves de esa manera. 

Tras esto, y posiblemente para contrariarlo, habría que cosiderar lo que pinta BU & BTC en el trasfondo de todo esto, con su cabecilla tirando de apariciones estelares y el segwit, tema central dl affaire, siempre poniendo a BTC en la palestra . Contantas capas y de tamaño interés, nada garantiza que no haya algún sacrificio intermedio deliberado.

Así, pues, que el segwit salga /cuándo y cómo ya es otra cuestión/ no es descabellado. Como tampoco lo es que hasta el último minuto todo esté en el alhambre y holdear te haga una úlcera. El asunto es que una vez desentrañada la incógnita , también se podría uno subir al carro desechando "el primer duro de los valientes" y asegurarse que todo el lío previo le pille fuera. Con lo que sólo cabría valorar si ese duro merece tanta penuria y , en función de la apuesta de cada cual, tanto riesgo.

En mi opinión, y ésto es un logro de LTC , hay demasaiada gente involucrada en un cara o cruz que hace un mes no afectaba más que a los cuatro de dentro.

EN fin, muy delicado el asunto. Yo cuando ví aparecer al de BU en el twitter del de LTC diciendo que nada de segwit, solé un buen mazacote a casi el triple con gran dolor de huevos...y a no mirar atrás. Ninguna gana de ser su monigote.



Claudius dijo:


> En varias lenguas incluído esp.
> White Paper - MobileGO



Magnífica aportación Claudius. Hoy lo he visto linkado en el twitter de la presentación de GAME y no he sabido destriparlo en inglés. Paso a ojearlo, gracias. / oye, y hasta las narices de ese "algo" en 0.80ypico en GC en el que sale la abuela con la sartén a poner las cosas en orden - tengo la coronilla hecha polvo  - . Me da que ahí habría una resistencia "liberadora" de lo más jugosa - no sé si paketazo to tú mismo tendréis alguna idea al respecto ...si cometáis algo, mil gracias/

---------- Post added 20-abr-2017 at 23:13 ----------

Y al hilo de un apunte de germantsi ayer, yo también estoy por la USABILIDAD en las criptos y la valoro como el aliciente número 1 actual en sus fundamentos frente a "grandes descubrimientos" que en muchas ocasiones pueden ser tan avanzados que ni conecten con el mercado , cuando entiendo este como un momento clave en tentar al "mercado masivo". 

Pero al contraro de él, yo SÍ creo que una coin para pagos en videojuegos sea dinero de primera magnitud y REAL , precisamente es éso lo que me atrae de él y más en un producto cotidiano y orientado a usuarios jóvenes sin tantas barreras tecnológicas como otros mayores más solventes. Precisamente veo el planteamiento de GAMEcredits tan pragmático como el de Dash y por éso me gusta. / De su ejecución y puesta en escena, ya veremos /.


https://criptonoticias.com/mercados/anticipacion-lanzamiento-tienda-linea-dispara-gamecredits/#axzz4ebE03q4H


----------



## germantsi (21 Abr 2017)

Juli, pero para que necesitas una criptodivisa para comprar videojuegos? Eso no lo puedes hacer en FIAT ya?

Que sentido tiene comprar videojuegos con criptodivisa?

Dash evolution tiene sentido, es un paypal con bajas comisiones y podras usarlo para comprar cualquier cosa.

Dash, pivx, bitcoin, et, tendran sentido como reserva de valor.

Gamecredits para que? Para que comprar juegos con "tikets"?

Perdonad si se me lee mal, no quiero imponer nada, solo dar mi opinion y estoy abierto a todo tipo de respuestas y razonamientos. Es mi humilde punto de vista, que hasta ahora se ha equivocado bastante jeje.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (21 Abr 2017)

germantsi dijo:


> Juli, pero para que necesitas una criptodivisa para comprar videojuegos? Eso no lo puedes hacer en FIAT ya?
> 
> Que sentido tiene comprar videojuegos con criptodivisa?
> 
> ...



Por dios, hombre, nada que perdonar, opina con toda la tranquilidad del mundo. De qué nos vale esto, si no ?

Pues precisamente GAME vale para eso : Para no depender del FIAT, que es exactamente la primera motivación de las criptodivisas.

Y no es para comprar videojuegos, o no sólo, sino para pagar herramientas a tiempo real .

Supongo que en lugar de tirar de VISA cuando en plena batalla te hace falta un chaleco antibalas que has perdido, clicas en tu wallet , que podrás tener en pantalla como usuario...y en cuanto pagas los 28 cents que te supone cargarlo, ya lo estás vistiendo. Al final, y tras un supuesto de cosecha propia, es de creer que reducirá o tenderá a optimizar el ejercicio lúdico cibernético en su propio contexto. 

Más allá de esto, tiene una extensión como moneda por su valor propio fuera del contexto de ciberjuegos. Y además, e un contexto donde google, etc , capitalizan distribución y caciquiles comisiones en el sector / la mafia clientelar de turno del ejercicio fiat / Pero bueno, que a mí lo que me llama es precisamente su inmediatez de uso.

Inmediatez no de simultaneidad, que también, sino de POSIBILIDAD, de ACTUALIDAD.Me gustan las monedas que funcionan y dan servicios. Y que funcionan y dan servicios YA


----------



## Curiosity (21 Abr 2017)

Litecoin Segregated Witness Adoption Tracker


----------



## Superoeo (21 Abr 2017)

Curiosity dijo:


> Litecoin Segregated Witness Adoption Tracker



¿Sigue parado esto, no? Está al 70%.....


----------



## Claudius (21 Abr 2017)

germantsi dijo:


> Juli, pero para que necesitas una criptodivisa para comprar videojuegos? Eso no lo puedes hacer en FIAT ya?
> 
> Que sentido tiene comprar videojuegos con criptodivisa?
> 
> ...



germantsi, Leete el paper .pdf que he colgado hace un rato y lo entenderás mejor, sobre todo el ecosistema que puede generar en las nuevas generaciones,

Para que veas el potencial si tienes hijos, lo comprenderás mejor.
Su vida gira en torno al móvil, no como los 'carrozas' que nos gira en torno al ordenador.


----------



## germantsi (21 Abr 2017)

Me he leido mas a fondo el whitepaper, visto la web etc.

Veo que es una plataforma de juegos muy novedosa, con torneos premiados, tienda, etc... Tiene buena pinta.

Pero luego tiene contras a mi modo de ver, como depender de Ethereum, dice en el whitepaper de estar ligado a la Blockchain de Ethereum.

Tiene buena pinta el proyecto. Aun asi yo voy pensando en algo mas grande aun... Gamecredits se quedara en un nicho de mercado concreto (los videojuegos). 

Yo voy pensando en mas alla, Dinero de uso, pago y reserva de valor en general. Ese es el nicho de mercado que voy buscando.
Si tuviera mucha pasta invertiria en Gamecredits, pero como tengo poca, tengo que especificar mas donde la meto.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (21 Abr 2017)

*suspicion-of-insider-trading-at-poloniex*
Hacked or Corrupted: Suspicion of Insider Trading At Poloniex
_
“There are people already organizing to present a class action lawsuit for insider trading. I don’t know if that’s going to go anywhere. That’s a ‘bad’ storm for any exchange, having your emails turn over and investigated inside out, a lot of explaining to do.”
_

Pues como por esta maniobra les caiga una demanda, y ponga el foco el regulador yanki, a lo mejor les cierra el chiringo, OJO!!


----------



## Alxemi (21 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo últimamente estoy viendo que aquí lo de ser un experto trader es un poco relativo...o mucho.
> 
> Cae BTC subidas cojonudas en general (todos somos traders de la ostia)...ahora sube BTC y se acerca a ATH...todo el chiringuito recula y las que más subieran ahora más bajan...
> 
> ...



Es lo que yo digo, al menos un 80% de la cartera en buy&hold, luego pues juguetear intradia, ir cambiando algunos fondos.. puede ser divertido pero con una pequeña parte. Mover grna parte de la cartera a menudo o tienes mucha suerte o puedes perder, lo primero, los nervios.

Si yo no hubiera movido nada de nada desde que entré en las ipos estaría mucho mejor que ahora, no te digo nada desde que empecé a minar bitcoins... 

Que ojo he hecho algunos movimientos cojonudos, pero el hold me habría ido mucho mejor (a mi)

---------- Post added 21-abr-2017 at 11:50 ----------




Kondarra dijo:


> ¿Cómo veis ETC? ¿Interesante entrar?



Yo creo que al menos alguna coin fuerte en smart contracts hay que tener en cartera. Si no tienes ETH, ETC puede ser una buena opcion. Historicamente ha mantenido un 10% del valor de la cadena ETH desde que nacio, ahora mismo está por debajo de ese valor y tal vez está moviéndose para recuperarlo,

Yo voy cargado en etc, lo estaba de eth, pero lo vendí cuando rescataron al dao , me quedé con parte del valor de la cadena de etc y el resto un 50% en btc y un 50% en otras criptos.

---------- Post added 21-abr-2017 at 11:54 ----------

NAV ha anunciado que los usuarios podrán activar segwit a partir del 1 de mayo con la nueva versión del cliente:

MIentras Bitcoin duda: NAVCOIN SE APUNTA A SEGWIT CON SU NUEVA WALLET

Como NAV se marque un LTC entonces si que me jubilo señores...

Bromas aparte, lo veo un movimiento algo interesado, no creo que responda a necesidades reales de la red, pero el mercado quiere segwit y a mi lo que le mola al mercado me mola tambien xD


----------



## Claudius (21 Abr 2017)

Estos tienen una tarjeta de débito Eth, Dash muy interesante que os puse el otro día, desde Singapur.
Les acaban de inyectar 1M de $ el ecosistema fiat/crypto crece sin pasar por Btc, libre mercado, libre compencia, oferta vs demanda.

April 2017 Card updates & exciting news


----------



## Alxemi (21 Abr 2017)

common sense dijo:


> He puesto esto en el hilo de ethereum, pero puede tener interes aqui tambien:
> A principios de mayo(no hay fecha definitiva) hay una crowdsale de un futuro rival de ethereum, que tiene muy buena pinta. Se llama tezos:
> How is Tezos different from Ethereum? - Quora
> 
> ...




Quiero recuperar este mensaje, me planteo entrar en algunas ipos.
Hace tiempo que no entro en ninguna, la primera ha sido QTUM y planeo entrar en mas. Voy a revisar todos esos proyectos y si entro en alguna avisaré.

¿tu en cual\cuales vas a entrar?


----------



## djun (21 Abr 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Estos tienen una tarjeta de débito Eth, Dash muy interesante que os puse el otro día, desde Singapur.
> Les acaban de inyectar 1M de $ el ecosistema fiat/crypto crece sin pasar por Btc, libre mercado, libre compencia, oferta vs demanda.
> 
> April 2017 Card updates & exciting news



Esta támbién es una tarjeta de débito que se puede cargar con varias criptos (por ejemplo: Bitcoin, Ethereum, Ripple, Litecoin, Monero, Dash, Augur, MaidSafeCoin, Steem, Dogecoin) para convertirlas a euros. 
Uquid Card | Best Bitcoin Debit Card | Make Everything Simple

No sé mucho mas de ella. ¿Alguien la conoce mejor?


----------



## Claudius (21 Abr 2017)

Que lo sepais, por si no os habéis enterado.
*Factoms-latest-investment-sends-draper-startup-8mln-higher*

Factom


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (21 Abr 2017)

SJCX sigue en ascenso tothemoon


----------



## Alxemi (21 Abr 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> SJCX sigue en ascenso tothemoon



si señor, aunque con un volumen un poco mierder todavia-.


----------



## Divad (21 Abr 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Que lo sepais, por si no os habéis enterado.
> *Factoms-latest-investment-sends-draper-startup-8mln-higher*
> 
> Factom



La noticia es del 19, se corrieron y ahora está casi igual que antes de la noticia.

Lo que más dinero mueve hoy en día es tradear, casinos, juegos, cine y música.

tradear => augur
casinos => edgeless
juegos => GameCredits
cine => SingularDTV
música => Musicoin 

Todas ligadas a la red ETH a excepción de Musicoin. En música existe alguna ligada a ETH o estaría ligado a SingularDTV?

La reunión de los listos en ETH me hace creer que todas o casi todas las aplicaciones que usen la red ETH tendrá corrida garantizada, entre ellas también está QTUM.

Dar con pelotazos no es fácil, pero apostar por pelotazos a largo plazo puede ser más rentable.

De la lista mencionada tenéis fichada alguna que no esté ligada a la red ETH?


----------



## djun (21 Abr 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Factom, no tiene cliente oficial, así que ojito, solo a paper.
> A finales de este mes sacará un software de terceros cliente, Factom va a hacer a muchos multimillonarios, pero aún no lo saben.



No es esta la wallet oficial de Nav coin? ¿Esta wallet no es fiable?
Downloads - Nav Coin


----------



## Alxemi (21 Abr 2017)

djun dijo:


> No es esta la wallet oficial de Nav coin? ¿Esta wallet no es fiable?
> Downloads - Nav Coin



Si, es la oficial, y para mi es fiable. ¿por qué piensas que no hay wallet oficial de nav?


----------



## Divad (21 Abr 2017)

Todas las mierdas se han puesto de acuerdo para finales de mes y entrada del 3T en sacar su actualización "pelotazo". Cuál será realmente la elegida? :fiufiu:

Igual la mayor entrada de dinero comenzará tras las elecciones francesas y quien se crea que Bitcoin es la elegida... se llevará un Sr. Mojón de regalo en Mayo ::


----------



## Kondarra (21 Abr 2017)

BBVA logra hacer transferencias entre España y México en segundos | Mi dinero | Cinco Días
Vamos Ripple!!


----------



## juli (21 Abr 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Todas las mierdas se han puesto de acuerdo para finales de mes y entrada del 3T en sacar su actualización "pelotazo". Cuál será realmente la elegida? :fiufiu:
> 
> Igual la mayor entrada de dinero comenzará tras las elecciones francesas y quien se crea que Bitcoin es la elegida... se llevará un Sr. Mojón de regalo en Mayo ::



Pues yo sí creo que BTC sería abrumadoramente beneficiado de un triunfo de Le Pen.

El resto de criptos es para iniciados. Con el euro colgando de un hilo, entraría muchísima gente y creo que esa gente entraría a BTC.


----------



## Superoeo (21 Abr 2017)

Parece que tenemos Pump en LTC (Alguien sabe por qué?) y en Ripple (Esto será por la noticia que acaba de colgar Kondarra)


----------



## djun (21 Abr 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Si, es la oficial, y para mi es fiable. ¿por qué piensas que no hay wallet oficial de nav?



Eso le entendí a Claudius. Según él, Factom no tiene cliente o wallet oficial.


----------



## Divad (21 Abr 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Parece que tenemos Pump en LTC (Alguien sabe por qué?) y en Ripple (Esto será por la noticia que acaba de colgar Kondarra)



Sobre LTC

Through a voting process, the participating members unanimously agree to the following plan regarding to Litecoin protocol upgrade: a. To implement Segregated Witness softfork on Litecoin

Me da a mi que están trolleando ::

EDIT: Añado otro link
Resolución litecoin Mesa Redonda Global 001 (2017)


----------



## Kondarra (21 Abr 2017)

Si llega un día en el que los principales bancos mundiales abrazan la tecnología Ripple para transferencias, ¿a dónde podría ir su cotización? Entiendo que las pruebas que van llevando a cabo son del todo satisfactorias en cuanto a tiempo (4 días vs segundos) y comisiones, por lo que entiendo que lo que queda es comprobar su seguridad día tras día. ¿Me equivoco?


----------



## juli (21 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Si llega un día en el que los principales bancos mundiales abrazan la tecnología Ripple para transferencias, ¿a dónde podría ir su cotización? Entiendo que las pruebas que van llevando a cabo son del todo satisfactorias en cuanto a tiempo (4 días vs segundos) y comisiones, por lo que entiendo que lo que queda es comprobar su seguridad día tras día. ¿Me equivoco?



Bueno, yo entiendo que las facultades de ripple están más que chequeadas por la banca.

Y que esas noticias son pedagogía clientelar y timings internos. La banca puede adoptar la blockchain cuando le dé la real gana.

De hecho, siempre presentan sus movimientos como "propuesta blockchain de X" - ripple, ETH, etc , dejando a BTC para las páginas de sucesos-.

Buen conejo pillaste con ripple, enhorabuena.


----------



## Claudius (21 Abr 2017)

Todo el asunto de Tether viene de acá, pero creí que os lo suponíais, sobre todo los traders compulsivos diarios. 
Wells Fargo Blocks $180m in Funds Belonging to iFinex and Tether Customers


De ahí la pérdida de paridad usdt/usd
Tether.to Balance Sheet Unveils Large Discrepancy Between USDT and USD Reserves

BFX Issues Megathread : ethtrader

Habrá que preparar la red betecera.


----------



## Merlin (21 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Si llega un día en el que los principales bancos mundiales abrazan la tecnología Ripple para transferencias, ¿a dónde podría ir su cotización? Entiendo que las pruebas que van llevando a cabo son del todo satisfactorias en cuanto a tiempo (4 días vs segundos) y comisiones, por lo que entiendo que lo que queda es comprobar su seguridad día tras día. ¿Me equivoco?



Yo barajo la hipótesis de que el precio de Ripple (XRP) se estabilice en algún punto entre 1 y 10 € y no descarto que pueda llegar a rebasar los 10€. 

Y, como dicen los americanos, he puesto mi dinero donde está mi boca: mi cartera está compuesta en un 100% por XRP, he entrado con todo y mi estrategia es totalmente BUY&HOLD.

No me esperaba una noticia como la de hoy tan pronto, la verdad. Para calibrar la importancia del anuncio que acaba de hacer el BBVA os doy un dato: El Santander es uno de los inversores de Ripple. Creo que se entiende.

Ahora.......a esperar y ver que pasa (en mi caso).


----------



## paketazo (21 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Si llega un día en el que los principales bancos mundiales abrazan la tecnología Ripple para transferencias, ¿a dónde podría ir su cotización? Entiendo que las pruebas que van llevando a cabo son del todo satisfactorias en cuanto a tiempo (4 días vs segundos) y comisiones, por lo que entiendo que lo que queda es comprobar su seguridad día tras día. ¿Me equivoco?



No quiero aguarle la fiesta a nadie, pero los bancos no precisan de Ripple para nada.

Si por ejemplo X bancos internacionales crean una blockchain interna entre ellos (centralizada), podrán dar fe a través de esa cadena en segundos de transferencias a nivel internacional, sin necesidad de liberar ningún token al mercado.

No precisaría ni siquiera tener valor monetario ese token, pues sería solo un toquen que de fe entre ese sistema interbancario, y que permita esas transferencias en segundos.

un saludo y buen fin de semana


----------



## Divad (21 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Si llega un día en el que los principales bancos mundiales abrazan la tecnología Ripple para transferencias, ¿a dónde podría ir su cotización? Entiendo que las pruebas que van llevando a cabo son del todo satisfactorias en cuanto a tiempo (4 días vs segundos) y comisiones, por lo que entiendo que lo que queda es comprobar su seguridad día tras día. ¿Me equivoco?





paketazo dijo:


> No quiero aguarle la fiesta a nadie, pero los bancos no precisan de Ripple para nada.
> 
> Si por ejemplo X bancos internacionales crean una blockchain interna entre ellos (centralizada), podrán dar fe a través de esa cadena en segundos de transferencias a nivel internacional, sin necesidad de liberar ningún token al mercado.
> 
> ...



Cierto que podría ser así, pero para ello que sentido inicial tiene participar en el juego? 

Podría darse el caso que Ripple haga SmartBridge con todas las mierdas? 

Los bancos también están en ETH, podría ser Ripple la moneda de uso global por mucho que les duela a los bitcoñeros? 

La verdad que veo absurdo crear una moneda para que solo los bancos se hagan pajas entre ellos, pero mientras está en desarrollo dejan que el rebaño la mime?



Claudius dijo:


> Todo el asunto de Tether viene de acá, pero creí que os lo suponíais, sobre todo los traders compulsivos diarios.
> Wells Fargo Blocks $180m in Funds Belonging to iFinex and Tether Customers
> 
> De ahí la pérdida de paridad usdt/usd
> ...



Ponerse corto en BTC puede ser jugoso ::



Merlin dijo:


> Yo barajo la hipótesis de que el precio de Ripple (XRP) se estabilice en algún punto entre 1 y 10 € y no descarto que pueda llegar a* rebasar los 10€.*
> 
> Y, como dicen los americanos, he puesto mi dinero donde está mi boca: mi cartera está compuesta en un 100% por XRP, he entrado con todo y mi estrategia es totalmente BUY&HOLD.
> 
> ...



Dónde hay que firmar? :Baile:


----------



## juli (21 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> No quiero aguarle la fiesta a nadie, pero los bancos no precisan de Ripple para nada.
> 
> Si por ejemplo X bancos internacionales crean una blockchain interna entre ellos (centralizada), podrán dar fe a través de esa cadena en segundos de transferencias a nivel internacional, sin necesidad de liberar ningún token al mercado.
> 
> ...



Desde luego.

Pero eso limitaría esa blockchain en una nueva cualidad monetaria que está aquí para quedarse, la "democrática".

La tendencia natural de los banksters al chanchullo seguirá pululando en el proyecto blockchain que adopten, claro...pero deberán currarse el pasteleo un pelín más.


----------



## racional (21 Abr 2017)

Otra subida importante de la possw, asi no hay quien la sigua. Tiene toda la la pinta que esta se convertira de una de las grandes. La Ripple hoy no ha subido, solo se ha recuperado de la caida de ayer.


----------



## juli (21 Abr 2017)

Ah, , paketazo, al hilo de tu comentario sobre las mareas entre btc y las alts.

Dash y ETH, ahora sí, rondando caídas de un 10% respecto a los máximos que apuntaban esta semana.

Pero bueno, no vamos a llorar, no ? / personalmente, tampoco por otro 10% abajo  /

Queda mucho camino y hay muchas volatilidades cruzándose. Piano,piano...


----------



## Kondarra (21 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> No quiero aguarle la fiesta a nadie, pero los bancos no precisan de Ripple para nada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





En esto discrepamos, aunque con ello no me atreveré a decir que no tengas razón, sino que yo lo veo distinto. 

Sí, efectivamente los grandes bancos pueden juntarse y crear su Ripple, pero no les valdría de mucho. Sólo en Japón 47 bancos están probando Ripple. ¿Cuántos bancos habrá en todo el mundo? Lo que quiero decir es que, si crean su sistema los digamos 30 mayores bancos mundiales, no les sirve de mucho si el resto de bancos no lo implementan. Los grandes bancos cada día interactúan con bancos más pequeños, hacen y reciben transferencias. Lo lógico es que exista un standard universal que funcione y creo que Ripple está muy bien posicionada. 

Esto no es como los señores de Apple, que para sus iPhone no usan cargadores universales sino los suyos. Esto les da dinero al obligar al usuario a comprarles, pero que los principales bancos tengan su sistema entre ellos les haría perder dinero al interactuar con bancos que no estén en su sistema. 

Tampoco veo claro que los top creen su sistema y que se implemente en el resto de bancos. 

Otra cosa buena que tiene Ripple es que ya funciona, hoy. Lleva mucho tiempo ganado y el tiempo es oro...

No sé, puedo estar completamente equivocado pero tengo confianza.


----------



## paketazo (21 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> Ah, , paketazo, al hilo de tu comentario sobre las mareas entre btc y las alts.
> 
> Dash y ETH, ahora sí, rondando caídas de un 10% respecto a los máximos que apuntaban esta semana.
> 
> ...



La verdad que mirado en $ la cosa no pinta mal. Mirando por ejemplo la gráfica de Dash en $ y en BTC hay una diferencia tremenda. en $ está perfecta para rebote fuerte, mientras que en BTC apunta a más bajadas.

Yo las Dash las mantengo, y si se pone a tiro de nuevo, meteré algo más de munición.

Ahora mismo la clave de este y otros proyectos, es la distribución y sobre todo la capacidad de financiación...es la pescadilla que se muerde la cola:

Cuanto más sube, más capacidad de financiación hay, y por lo tanto proyectos más ambiciosos...y si esos proyectos salen bien...pues más subidas...y de nuevo a empezar en el siguiente peldaño.

Veremos lo que pasa, pero lo que es gran volatilidad tampoco hay, he de darte la razón, sobre todo comparado con lo que sucedía hace tan solo un año cada vez que BTC subía un 10%.





Kondarra dijo:


> En esto discrepamos, aunque con ello no me atreveré a decir que no tengas razón, sino que yo lo veo distinto.
> 
> Sí, efectivamente los grandes bancos pueden juntarse y crear su Ripple, pero no les valdría de mucho. Sólo en Japón 47 bancos están probando Ripple. ¿Cuántos bancos habrá en todo el mundo? Lo que quiero decir es que, si crean su sistema los digamos 30 mayores bancos mundiales, no les sirve de mucho si el resto de bancos no lo implementan. Los grandes bancos cada día interactúan con bancos más pequeños, hacen y reciben transferencias. Lo lógico es que exista un standard universal que funcione y creo que Ripple está muy bien posicionada.
> 
> ...



Yo lo plantearía desde la vertiente opuesta:

Si un solo gran banco como Wells & Fargo o Morgan Chase dicen que hay que usar su block chain, todos se la bajan y la usan...esto no va de bancos pequeños...va de lo que diga papá, lo harán el resto.

¿por que voy a poner a disposición de la "plebe" un activo como Ripple para que ellos se beneficien de mi inyección de liquidez si yo mismo puedo auto inyectar esa liquidez en mi propio sistema?

Yo dudo mucho que la gran banca ponga un token a disposición del pueblo para que lo use, en lugar de usar $, €, libras... tokenizadas.

ojo, que todo esto no quita que la inercia del momento pueda mandar a Ripple muy arriba, no me mal interpretéis, solo digo, que yo a largo plazo no lo veo como estándar bancario.

Un saludo


----------



## juli (21 Abr 2017)

Bueno, cruces de un 10% hacia arriba y hacia abajo...me ponga cuarto y mitad.

Si eso afecta a 4 o 5 coins sólidas, ahí tienes la clave para crecer sin la parálisis del buy & hold ni salir a la pura jungla a perder hasta la camisa. SI me apuras, hasta elegir una o 2 salidas al mes sin arriesgar mucho y a la vuelta, usar "las grandes" como las compras plata/oro sin cash en función de su respectiva relación.

Y en esa fase estamos /y subiendo, con ciertas hechuras de "capataz" de más de una y no sólo BTC /. En consolidar. Quien llegue a esa partida con medios para pedir cartas, buena perspectiva tiene.


----------



## racional (21 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo las Dash las mantengo, y si se pone a tiro de nuevo, meteré algo más de munición.



Yo al Dash no le veo más recorrido.


----------



## Kondarra (22 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> La verdad que mirado en $ la cosa no pinta mal. Mirando por ejemplo la gráfica de Dash en $ y en BTC hay una diferencia tremenda. en $ está perfecta para rebote fuerte, mientras que en BTC apunta a más bajadas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





¿Hoy quién marca el standard de las comunicaciones entre bancos? La Society for Worldwide Interbank Financial Telecommunication. Es una cooperativa que, con el respaldo de 239 bancos, creó el código SWIFT. 

¿No hay un gran paralelismo con Ripple? Si entonces no fueron los grandes bancos quienes crearon el standard sino un tercero con el respaldo de muchos, ¿por qué no va a ser igual ahora?

Ahora Ripple es ese tercero que está encontrando el respaldo de los bancos. Hace poco fueron 47 bancos japoneses.


----------



## Alxemi (22 Abr 2017)

ico-list.com - Ultimate list of all the existing ICOï¼ˆinitial coin offeringï¼‰


----------



## Divad (22 Abr 2017)

Gnosis acabará sustituyendo Augur?







Primero disfrutará Augur y cuando salga oficialmente gnosis me es de imaginar que acabarán compartiendo habitación con ETH ::

Habéis recibido el correo en Kraken sobre gnosis, verdad? Todos los proyectos han recibido el mismo trato de promoción por parte de Kraken? 

Qué opináis?


----------



## Claudius (22 Abr 2017)

racional dijo:


> Yo al Dash no le veo más recorrido.



Dash, va a ser el Digital Cash en 2018 que va a competir con Alipay, Paypal, etc. El único techo que tiene Dash, es un fallo técnico de su código o del de Bitcoin ya que es un fork. Mientras eso no pase, es la única que tiene sinergias reales con el mundo real, y que se *autofinancia* para los proyectos que su comunidad aprueba.
Ya la veréis no tardando cuando se emitan los Youtube Awards : de los freaks españoles en Youtube dándolo todo a los teen por conseguir 2,5 dash. 
A dónde van a el número de wallets 'to the moon'. Todos como locos a comprar Dash, ya que vendrá el segundo pump que supongo consolide el valor en los 100$
:o

---------- Post added 22-abr-2017 at 10:44 ----------




Kondarra dijo:


> ¿Hoy quién marca el standard de las comunicaciones entre bancos? La Society for Worldwide Interbank Financial Telecommunication. Es una cooperativa que, con el respaldo de 239 bancos, creó el código SWIFT.
> 
> ¿No hay un gran paralelismo con Ripple? Si entonces no fueron los grandes bancos quienes crearon el standard sino un tercero con el respaldo de muchos, ¿por qué no va a ser igual ahora?
> 
> Ahora Ripple es ese tercero que está encontrando el respaldo de los bancos. Hace poco fueron 47 bancos japoneses.



Kondarra, la red swift recientemente para prevalecer su negocio y puestos de trabajo ha aumentado su arquitectura y la forma de entregar 'valor' entre USA y UE en minutos.

Para entender un poco como está el mercado de transportar valor de A a B a nivel mundial:
Transferencias transfronterizas con Blockchain


----------



## digipl (22 Abr 2017)

Dudo muchísimo que ningún grupo de bancos acabe usando como base una criptomoneda ya establecida que no controlen en su totalidad. Aparte de aspectos técnicos, hay muchísimos aspectos legales que hacen que sea muy difícil planteárselo.

Esto no quita para que, si el sector sigue creciendo, acaben integrando servicios basados en criptomonedas.

Para ver hacia donde pueden ir los tiros lo mejor es echar un vistazo a cosas como Quorum o Kadena. 

El primero, de JPMorgan, es un Fork de Ethereum con varias modificaciones tanto en su consenso como en la generación de bloques permitiendo transacciones privadas. Usa permissioned blockchains en su propia red (Constellation).

Kadena es una derivada del proyecto Juno, tambien de JPMorgan. Usa un consenso BFT propio (una derivada del Tangaroa) que declara ser extremadamente rápido y posee un lenguaje para Smart Contracts inmutable, determinístico, y Turing-incompleto. Un lenguaje con estas características sería notablemente mas seguro que los derivados del EVM de Ethereum.
Kadena podría dar a los bancos soluciones blockchains privadas, seguras, rápidas y escalables.


----------



## catoshi (22 Abr 2017)

POSW sigue subiendo. Ofrece un servicio bastante atractivo y util a diferencia de la mayoria cryptoproyectos. Ojo con "no comprar durante un pump", que ya me paso con PIVX a 2 centimos.


----------



## Claudius (22 Abr 2017)

digipl dijo:


> Dudo muchísimo que ningún grupo de bancos acabe usando como base una criptomoneda ya establecida que no controlen en su totalidad. Aparte de aspectos técnicos, hay muchísimos aspectos legales que hacen que sea muy difícil planteárselo.
> 
> Esto no quita para que, si el sector sigue creciendo, acaben integrando servicios basados en criptomonedas.
> 
> ...



digipl, Un placer volver a leerte.


----------



## Claudius (22 Abr 2017)

Como dirían los yankis, no pienses en lo que Dash puede hacer por ti, sino en lo que *tu* puedes hacer por tus dash si les tienes en cartera.

Qué es el evento consensus:
Consensus 2017 - CoinDesk

Los speekers:
Consensus 2017 - Speakers - CoinDesk
Entre ellos, por si no conoceis todavía un poco el mercado:
Adam Back - CEO & Co-Founder - Blockstream (Bitcoin Core)
Brian Armstrong - Co-founder & CEO - Coinbase (Bitcoin)
Olaf Carlson-Wee- Founder & CEO - Polychain Capital (El ex-Coinbase que está montando el fondo de inversión en crypto que el otro día alguien mencionó)
Brian Behlendorf - Executive Director of the Hyperledger Project- The Linux Foundation
Erik Voorhees- CEO & Founder -ShapeShift.io
Se nos cuela a ver que startup BC ponen a cotizar en 2 años:
Fredrik Voss - Vice President - Nasdaq
Con el beneplácito
Anne Wallwork - Senior Counselor for Strategic Policy - US Department of the Treasury

A los chinos, no les nombro.. que ya les conoceréis

Quienes son los *tontos* que van a pagar los cafés y el lunch, a más tamaño más pasta soltada:
Consensus 2017 - Sponsors - CoinDesk

Y de postre la entrevista al nuevo CEO:

*Por qué dejé un fondo de cobertura multibillonario por Dash*
Why I Left A Multi-Billion Dollar Hedge Fund For Bitcoin Dash
8: :o


----------



## Kondarra (22 Abr 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Gnosis acabará sustituyendo Augur?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lo que no entiendo es qué consiste la puja. ¿Podría explicarlo alguien? ¿Es interesante?


----------



## paketazo (22 Abr 2017)

racional dijo:


> Yo al Dash no le veo más recorrido.



No puedo poner precios objetivo, ni capitalizaciones, sobre todo en este tipo de activos sustentados en la confianza de sus "tenedores", y sobre todo en las previsiones de futuro.

Lo que sí tengo claro, después de décadas en los mercados, es que si una empresa biofarmacéutica puede capitalizar 1000 millones solo con un proyecto que ni tan siquiera ha iniciado fase1, ¿por qué Dash que ya funciona a pleno rendimiento, no puede capitalizar eso o incluso más?

Esto ahora mismo es cuestión de prioridades, y no me refiero a las nuestras, si no a las del mercado de capitales...

Con que tan solo una persona/empresa importante a nivel mundial, diga o acepte a una moneda digital como parte de tu infraestructura de pagos/cobros, ya la tenemos liada.

Solo por poner un ejemplo:

Pensad que mañana Google, Apple, Microsoft, Zara, ebay...aceptan como pago una moneda digital...automáticamente nuestro wallet, pasa a tener uso directo sobre el mercado, y no solo a nivel especulativo, si no valor como activo de pagos/cobros (es dinero al 100% eficaz)

¿llegaremos a eso?

La pelota está en el tejado de esas grandes empresas, y el problema de esas empresas es que pueden estar condicionadas por el sector bancario o por los propios estados...pero como solo una tenga los santos cojones de decir "SÍ QUIERO"...el tsunami puede ser fino.

Yo no puedo recomendar a nadie, entrar o invertir en algo que no crea, diré lo que digo siempre, buscad, comparad, probad, y luego decidiréis...

Por cierto Dash ya en *4473* masternodos, ATH

Billeteras sobre 216.000, lejos de las 240.000 que son ATH...pero no muy lejos :



Divad dijo:


> Gnosis acabará sustituyendo Augur?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Opino que hay que andar con pies de plomo, Augur va de primera, pero eso aquí, solo es garantía de que te encontrarás todos los escollos.

Como sabéis llevo algunas por que me atrae la idea, pero tampoco me he metido lo suficientemente a fondo en el proyecto como para saber si será tan revolucionario como se plantea.

Gnosis parace que está bien respaldado, y es muy probable que plante cara o supere la capitalización de Augur...lo bueno de esto, es que si por ejemplo sale a mercado en 200 millones, yo no la toco, pero si sale en 10 millones, es probable que comparado con REP (Augur) esté barata, así que se le puede entrar.

Un saludo y buen sábado.

_Edito:_

Por cierto quién es este de las etiquetas, tengo curiosidad :XX:

Temas Etiquetados con (ojo) paketazo=juan carlos b


----------



## psiloman (22 Abr 2017)

TaaS está enmedio de la ICO, tenéis información de este token?. Igualmente tengo curiosidad por ZrCoin y por Torcoin. Agradecería que alguien pudiera aportar algo.


----------



## racional (22 Abr 2017)

catoshi dijo:


> POSW sigue subiendo. Ofrece un servicio bastante atractivo y util a diferencia de la mayoria cryptoproyectos. Ojo con "no comprar durante un pump", que ya me paso con PIVX a 2 centimos.



Si desde que la mencione ya ha subido mas de un 100%, y yo me entere de esta leyendo por bitcointalk.org, segun lei da intereses, que mas sabes tu? Yo ahora estoy pensando otra estrategia, un hibrido entre y corto y largo plazo, si una que haya comprado ha subido un 100% o más, vendo la mitad, recuperar el dinero y usarlo para comprar otra y repetir el proceso.


----------



## juli (22 Abr 2017)

racional dijo:


> Si desde que la mencione ya ha subido mas de un 100%, y yo me entere de esta leyendo por bitcointalk.org, segun lei da intereses, que mas sabes tu? Yo ahora estoy pensando otra estrategia, un hibrido entre y corto y largo plazo, si una que haya comprado ha subido un 100% o más, vendo la mitad, recuperar el dinero y usarlo para comprar otra y repetir el proceso.



Estrategia redonda. No te olvides también de repetir EL ÉXITO.


----------



## psiloman (22 Abr 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> TaaS está enmedio de la ICO, tenéis información de este token?. Igualmente tengo curiosidad por ZrCoin y por Torcoin. Agradecería que alguien pudiera aportar algo.



Me autocito para aportar algo sobre TaaS. Es una especie de fondo de inversión para criptomonedas basado en la cadena de Ethereum. El valor del token creo que queda ligado al beneficio obtenido por el fondo. Leed el whitepaper, es muy interesante, en taas.fund

Sólo se aceptan inversiones durante la ICO, hasta el 27 de abril, luego las monedas que no se vendan, se queman, o eso he creído entender. Es muy interesante la idea, no entiendo por qué no la han publicitado más.

Voy a entrar con unas migajas. Total unas cervezas cuestan lo mismo y nunca se sabe...


----------



## paketazo (22 Abr 2017)

Por cierto, solo comentar aquí algo al respecto de "shitcoinland", dónde todos nos vamos a arruinar en breve, y solo mamá BTC sobrevivirá a largo plazo y hará millonarios a sus holders:

Uso solo top 5 coinmarket a un par de años atrás vista:

ETH hace 2 años sobre 2,5$ hoy sobre 50$ 20X
Ripple _______________________0.006$ " 0.03$ 5X
Litecoin ________________________3$ " 12$ 4X
Dash _________________________2.8$ " 71$ 25X
Monero _______________________0.5$ " 20$ 40X


Podría poner muchas más, y solo un reducido % que han sido estafas o proyectos abandonados se han venido abajo, unos dirán que suben gracias a que BTC sube (es cierto)...otros que es solo un pump pasajero (podría ser)

Pero aquí los número dicen que BTC (mamá), estaba hace 2 años sobre 240$ y hoy 1218$ , lo que viene a ser un hermoso y precioso 5X

¿seguirá la progresión?...una respuesta cierta nos podría retirar, pero por desgracia yo no la tengo...eso sí, tenemos la estadística.

Un slaudo


----------



## racional (22 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Pero aquí los número dicen que BTC (mamá), estaba hace 2 años sobre 240$ y hoy 1218$ , lo que viene a ser un hermoso y precioso 5X



Esta es la gran duda, pero no creo que el BTC vaya a desaparecer, creo que conviviran todas. Es posible que el BTC si siga subiendo, lo que lo esta frenando ultimamente es lo del fork. Pero lo que esta claro que las grandes oportunidades esta en comprarlas cuando valen poco.


----------



## Superoeo (22 Abr 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Me autocito para aportar algo sobre TaaS. Es una especie de fondo de inversión para criptomonedas basado en la cadena de Ethereum. El valor del token creo que queda ligado al beneficio obtenido por el fondo. Leed el whitepaper, es muy interesante, en taas.fund
> 
> Sólo se aceptan inversiones durante la ICO, hasta el 27 de abril, luego las monedas que no se vendan, se queman, o eso he creído entender. Es muy interesante la idea, no entiendo por qué no la han publicitado más.
> 
> Voy a entrar con unas migajas. Total unas cervezas cuestan lo mismo y nunca se sabe...



Parece interesante esto de Taas. Al menos como una inversión algo diferente dentro del mundo altcoins.

¿Se puede invertir con Fiat? O necesariamente con BTC?

Por cierto LTC sube como la espuma!


----------



## Claudius (22 Abr 2017)

Las nubes se hará tormenta, y la lluvia down está a punto de empezar. Supongo que ya lo supierais todos los exchange que soportan usdt.

More Bitcoin Exchanges Fall Victim to Banking Problems - Bitcoin News


----------



## paketazo (22 Abr 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Las nubes se hará tormenta, y la lluvia down está a punto de empezar. Supongo que ya lo supierais todos los exchange que soportan usdt.
> 
> More Bitcoin Exchanges Fall Victim to Banking Problems - Bitcoin News



Eso si que puede ser algo muy grave en cryptoworld.

Si se tunca la conexión BTC/FIAT, la debacle está servida.

Veremos el siguiente capitulo, pero aquí cada semana una nueva mierda a la palestra.


----------



## psiloman (22 Abr 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Parece interesante esto de Taas. Al menos como una inversión algo diferente dentro del mundo altcoins.
> 
> ¿Se puede invertir con Fiat? O necesariamente con BTC?
> 
> Por cierto LTC sube como la espuma!



Yo he comprado unos pocos, por curiosidad, en Livecoin.net, con btc, creo que solo puedes depositar criptos. Me metí a comprar Posw y me lo encontré. Por cierto Posw está corrigiendo un poco ahora mismo.

Hay un anuncio en Cryptocurrency market también.


----------



## sirpask (22 Abr 2017)

Litecoin solo tiene un techo, y es la aprobación del segwit en Bitcoin.

Bestial lo que ha pasado esta madrugada con el consenso con el puto chino de AntPool.

Lite to the moon.
Por cierto, alguno tiene por ahí las caracteridticas de lite comparado con btc?

Ya va por mas 100 millones de volumen en las ultimas 24h.

Pufff... Lo que acaba de pasar es gordisimo.

Por cierto, creo que tengo 15 o 16 LTC por ahí de hace mil años... Veré que recorrido tiene.


----------



## tastas (22 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Eso si que puede ser algo muy grave en cryptoworld.
> 
> Si se tunca la conexión BTC/FIAT, la debacle está servida.
> 
> Veremos el siguiente capitulo, pero aquí cada semana una nueva mierda a la palestra.



A corto plazo, tal vez. A medio es algo esperable, Bitcoin se diseñó para poder utilizarse sin necesidad de depender de bancos ni de ninguna moneda fiat.
Por muchas cosas que chapen, podríamos seguir usando Bitsquare y Localbitcoins. Tampoco van a tener manera de conseguir legislar y hacer cumplir las normas en todo el mundo.


----------



## Curiosity (22 Abr 2017)

Tengo 130 LTC, con ya un 40% de ganancia, pero creo que no los voy a soltar, voy a ver que pasa con lo del SEGWIT, ¿qué opináis? La tentación de volver con beneficios a mamá BTC siempre está ahí.


----------



## paketazo (22 Abr 2017)

tastas dijo:


> A corto plazo, tal vez. A medio es algo esperable, Bitcoin se diseñó para poder utilizarse sin necesidad de depender de bancos ni de ninguna moneda fiat.
> Por muchas cosas que chapen, podríamos seguir usando Bitsquare y Localbitcoins. Tampoco van a tener manera de conseguir legislar y hacer cumplir las normas en todo el mundo.



Cierto, esa es la madre del cordero en este mundillo.

Pero ahora intenta explicarle a la masa desinformada que tienen que ir a un chiringuito a cambiar sus "cuartos" por unos números que aparecen en una pantalla.

Viene a ser como ir a comprar oro al poblado gitano de turno.

Si por el motivo que sea se trunca la afluencia de Fiat al sistema BTC, el golpe será duro y tardará mucho tiempo en recuperarse.

De momento no somos nadie respecto a las divisas globales o al sistema bancario, y si a mayores le dices a un "iniciado" que para comprar BTC ha de confiar en otra persona mediante pago en mano o transferencia bancaria, la cosa se complica...o como poco se ralentiza.

Iremos viendo como evoluciona la película, pese a toda la mierda que se lleva vertida sobre BTC y cryptoworld el chiringuito sigue sano y fuerte.

Un saludo


----------



## Morsa (22 Abr 2017)

Curiosity dijo:


> Tengo 130 LTC, con ya un 40% de ganancia, pero creo que no los voy a soltar, voy a ver que pasa con lo del SEGWIT, ¿qué opináis? La tentación de volver con beneficios a mamá BTC siempre está ahí.



francamente, con 3p segwit no se que pasara, pero el volumen de venta en LTC cuando ha marcado los 13 euros esta siendo brutal( en kraken). Hay gente que esta haciendo caja a lo bestia y no piensa en ningun futuro segwit 

Yo venderia una parte y que te salga gratis la apuesta, a menos que hayas echado unas horas o estes dispuesto a quedarte igual.

Suerte!


----------



## juli (22 Abr 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Las nubes se hará tormenta, y la lluvia down está a punto de empezar. Supongo que ya lo supierais todos los exchange que soportan usdt.
> 
> More Bitcoin Exchanges Fall Victim to Banking Problems - Bitcoin News



Vamos a ver, qué es lo que ocurre exactamente con esto ?

Son bancos en Asia que no abonan a exchanhges ? Son exchanges e todo el mundo ?

Cuál es exactamente la situación ?


----------



## Kondarra (22 Abr 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Litecoin solo tiene un techo, y es la aprobación del segwit en Bitcoin.
> 
> Bestial lo que ha pasado esta madrugada con el consenso con el puto chino de AntPool.
> 
> ...





¿Puedes ampliar lo del consenso con el chino please?
Menudo zapatazo está pegando...


----------



## Claudius (22 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> Vamos a ver, qué es lo que ocurre exactamente con esto ?
> 
> Son bancos en Asia que no abonan a exchanhges ? Son exchanges e todo el mundo ?
> 
> Cuál es exactamente la situación ?



El par usdt/mundo-coin está sucio.
usdt no es usd, Nico en el hilo btc explicó un poco de que va.

Por ejemplo, Poloniex usa usdt, de ahí que valga un btc 1300 y pico, el valor real es por ejemplo el de Bitstamp, que su par es USD.


Tether.to Balance Sheet Unveils Large Discrepancy Between USDT and USD Reserves

More Bitcoin Exchanges Fall Victim to Banking Problems - Bitcoin News

Los que usan usdt
Tether (USDT) $0.949347 (-4.46%) | CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations


Así que ojo con fijar vuestras plusvalías a *USDT*

El asunto es que si llueve, dónde se refugiará la gente... ienso:


----------



## Divad (22 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Eso si que puede ser algo muy grave en cryptoworld.
> 
> Si se tunca la conexión BTC/FIAT, la debacle está servida.
> 
> Veremos el siguiente capitulo, pero aquí cada semana una nueva mierda a la palestra.



Podría ser que estén cerrando la salida de capital FIAT al nuevo sistema?

Tendrá algo que ver las elecciones francesas con cuyos extremos quieren cambiar las reglas del timoeuro?

El nuevo sistema todavía no está preparado para una entrada masiva :fiufiu:


----------



## paketazo (22 Abr 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> El par usdt/mundo-coin está sucio.
> usdt no es usd, Nico en el hilo btc explicó un poco de que va.
> 
> Por ejemplo, Poloniex usa usdt, de ahí que valga un btc 1300 y pico, el valor real es por ejemplo el de Bitstamp, que su par es USD.
> ...



Hace un par de meses en el foro de BTC alguien, no recuerdo quién, recomendó ante las dudas de hard fork en BTC meter una parte en USDT por lo que pudiera pasar.

Empecé a investigar, y vi que había que usar un omniwallet para almacenarlo, y para que fuera "seguro" había que bajarse la cadena entera (la de BTC Core)...la nitra de gigas.

Luego seguí tirando del hilo, investigué su web, sus foros, y me di cuenta que USDT es una cripto más creada para usar principalmente en exchangers, podían haberla llamado manolitocoin...ya que lo de USD(T) puede llevar a confusiones.

Lo que de verdad es preocupante, no es lo de USDT, que podría serlo, pero va a ser que no...lo que preocupa aquí es que mañana los circuitos de transferencias internacionales de fiat, impidan endosar en las cuentas de los exchangers dinero para comprar BTC o lo que sea, ya que frenaría el crecimiento en volumen de capitalización de todo el mercado crypto, y muy probablemente provocaría un % de desbandada en el mismo...el dinero es muy miedoso.

Veremos que sucede, yo por lo que pueda pasar, estoy retirando lo que me queda en exchangers, pero como solo tengo leve1 (para no dar demasiados datos)...voy más lento que un caracol sobre serrín...y tengo para varias semanas :

Un saludo y mucha suerte.


----------



## Curiosity (22 Abr 2017)

Morsa dijo:


> francamente, con 3p segwit no se que pasara, pero el volumen de venta en LTC cuando ha marcado los 13 euros esta siendo brutal( en kraken). Hay gente que esta haciendo caja a lo bestia y no piensa en ningun futuro segwit
> 
> Yo venderia una parte y que te salga gratis la apuesta, a menos que hayas echado unas horas o estes dispuesto a quedarte igual.
> 
> Suerte!



Gracias.es posible que haga algo así.vender solo una parte


----------



## Divad (22 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Hace un par de meses en el foro de BTC alguien, no recuerdo quién, recomendó ante las dudas de hard fork en BTC meter una parte en USDT por lo que pudiera pasar.
> 
> Empecé a investigar, y vi que había que usar un omniwallet para almacenarlo, y para que fuera "seguro" había que bajarse la cadena entera (la de BTC Core)...la nitra de gigas.
> 
> ...



Market Cap: $29.778.467.070

Crees que se lo van a cepillar todo?

No entiendo a que viene tanto asustar al personal 8:


----------



## juli (22 Abr 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Estos tienen una tarjeta de débito Eth, Dash muy interesante que os puse el otro día, desde Singapur.
> Les acaban de inyectar 1M de $ el ecosistema fiat/crypto crece sin pasar por Btc, libre mercado, libre compencia, oferta vs demanda.
> 
> April 2017 Card updates & exciting news



Yo en esta he intentado el alta, pero parece que ni hay opción.

Sabes cómo va, si es error mío...u otra operativa ?

Gracias.


----------



## racional (22 Abr 2017)

Curiosity dijo:


> Gracias.es posible que haga algo así.vender solo una parte



Podrias vender para obtener todo lo que te costo y dejar el resto. Asi nunca perderas nada pase lo que pase.


----------



## Divad (22 Abr 2017)

Vender cuando puede seguir subiendo es una locura que después uno puede arrepentirse.

Yo vendería cuando el proyecto se vaya a ir a la mierda o se quede estancando tipo BTC o porque ya no seguirá subiendo.

Todavía no se ha dado el boom de las criptos y cuando ese día llegue :rolleye::Baile:


----------



## tixel (23 Abr 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Vender cuando puede seguir subiendo es una locura que después uno puede arrepentirse.
> 
> Yo vendería cuando el proyecto se vaya a ir a la mierda o se quede estancando tipo BTC o porque ya no seguirá subiendo.
> 
> Todavía no se ha dado el boom de las criptos y cuando ese día llegue :rolleye::Baile:



Totalmente, yo varias veces tengo pensado pasa a fiat lo que me gaste en comprar los btc y asi ya no perderia nunca, pero que gano vendiendo 4 btc que es muy posible que valgan mas en el futuro y que en ese futuro haria lo mismo con 1 btc.
Eso solo se hace si ves que aquello se va al carajo y la verdad yo creo que todo esto ya esta para quedarse


----------



## psiloman (23 Abr 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Vender cuando puede seguir subiendo es una locura que después uno puede arrepentirse.
> 
> Yo vendería cuando el proyecto se vaya a ir a la mierda o se quede estancando tipo BTC o porque ya no seguirá subiendo.
> 
> Todavía no se ha dado el boom de las criptos y cuando ese día llegue :rolleye::Baile:



Yo no se si van a dejar que llegue el verdadero boom, probablemente no, pero si llega, va a ser un espectáculo digno de ser contemplado.

Me encantaría vivir ese momento, y no sólo por ganar dinero con ello.


----------



## scratch (23 Abr 2017)

A ver gente, que estoy un poco desorientado.
Tengo algo metido en ETC, en POSW y en NAV.
NAV tengo claro que no lo suelto, POSW no quiero soltarlo tampoco, me puede la codicia, pero como se hostie me voy a dar de cabezazos contra la pared. La mayor duda la tengo en ETC, no tengo mucho metido (.4BTC), tengo beneficios pero no se si salirme y meter la pasta en otro lado.
Me ha llamado la atención taas, no podría comprar mucho, pero quizá me diese cierta tranquilidad a largo.
¿Sacaríais ETC y lo meteríais en otro lado? ¿dónde? ¿y con el resto, qué haríais?
Por supuesto estáis totalmente eximidos de responsabilidad sobre las respuestas que deis.

Por cierto, con respecto al baneo de los bancos a las cuentas de los exchanges aporto mi humilde opinión:
O bien le están viendo las orejas al lobo (ahora sí) o van tratar de dirigir el mercado hacia sus intereses (ETH,DASH, XRP, etc.) manteniendo las cuentas de los exchanges que estén en su juego (¿Kraken?)

EDITO:
Con respecto a POSW, viene con regalitos, habéis visto el roadmap? Un aperitivo: pool de masternodes.
PoSWallet Weekly Report #8 - ICO Timeline


----------



## tixel (23 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> La verdad que mirado en $ la cosa no pinta mal. Mirando por ejemplo la gráfica de Dash en $ y en BTC hay una diferencia tremenda. en $ está perfecta para rebote fuerte, mientras que en BTC apunta a más bajadas.
> 
> Yo las Dash las mantengo, y si se pone a tiro de nuevo, meteré algo más de munición.
> 
> ...



Pues sin cuestionar tu analisis, yo a Dash no la veo debajo de 0.00530 que es donde toca la linea de tendencia que comenzo con el pump de marzo y no solo eso sino que esta en el retroceso de 66% de fibonaci y manteniendolo ya desde casi comienzos de Abril por lo que parece que lo aguanta bien, lo que parece es que esta a la espera de algo para un nuevo pump. Yo la miro todos los dias y segun mi analisis (no es que sepa mucho, eh) creo que a primeros de mayo puede tocar esa linea de tendencia y rebotar.
Creo que malas noticias tenian que venir para que dash vaya mas abajo


----------



## Curiosity (23 Abr 2017)

LTC: 3790/5304 (71.46%) blocks signaling! 6048 out of 8064 (75%) blocks are required to activate.


----------



## Divad (23 Abr 2017)

Sobre ETH está cocinándose Raiden para finales de Marzo, me es de imaginar que estarán haciendo pruebas y en cualquier momento saldrán al escenario vendiendo la nueva gran mierda para todos :fiufiu:

Nueva era éter (Ethereum) :fiufiu:
[youtube]9jSqWMkbpH0[/youtube]



Spoiler



El vídeo está cargado de simbología. Quien quiera entender, que entienda



EDIT: At what point is Ethereum considered "finished"? 

Two Ethereum & EEA meetups will be held in China this month: Beijing (April 24th) and Shanghai (April 26th) | 以太坊与EEA私享会 | 还有比这更好的机会了解以太坊和EEA么？


----------



## djun (23 Abr 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Sobre ETH está cocinándose Raiden para finales de Marzo, me es de imaginar que estarán haciendo pruebas y en cualquier momento saldrán al escenario *vendiendo la nueva gran mierda para todos* :fiufiu:



Raiden si funciona permitirá 1 millón de transferecias por segundo. ¿Eso es una gran mierda?


----------



## Kondarra (23 Abr 2017)

Vale, parece que el chino ahora quiere Segwit. ¿Hay que subirse al carro o vamos tarde los que estamos fuera?


----------



## psiloman (23 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Vale, parece que el chino ahora quiere Segwit. ¿Hay que subirse al carro o vamos tarde los que estamos fuera?



Yo en tu caso no esperaría más, compra ya y espera el primer pump gordo que habrá cuando se apruebe el segwit.

En ese momento vendes los LTC que te ha costado la operación completa, y te quedas viendo qué pasa en hold a muerte, pase lo que pase. Nadie sabe donde puede llegar LTC, quizá quede en casi nada o quizá llegue a sorprender.


----------



## Claudius (23 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> Yo en esta he intentado el alta, pero parece que ni hay opción.
> 
> Sabes cómo va, si es error mío...u otra operativa ?
> 
> Gracias.



Ya quieres fundirte las plusvalías? ::

Aún no estaba lista, espera a Mayo, para ella, aunque hay muchas otras el 80% soportan btc y el resto son multidivisa, las comisiones suelen ser caras, desde el punto de vista de un mortal normal.


----------



## Kondarra (23 Abr 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Yo en tu caso no esperaría más, compra ya y espera el primer pump gordo que habrá cuando se apruebe el segwit.
> 
> En ese momento vendes los LTC que te ha costado la operación completa, y te quedas viendo qué pasa en hold a muerte, pase lo que pase. Nadie sabe donde puede llegar LTC, quizá quede en casi nada o quizá llegue a sorprender.





Me has leído el pensamiento. Acabo de hacerlo e iba a seguir la lógica que comentas. A ver a dónde nos lleva, aunque he metido una cantidad pequeña.


----------



## psiloman (23 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Me has leído el pensamiento. Acabo de hacerlo e iba a seguir la lógica que comentas. A ver a dónde nos lleva, aunque he metido una cantidad pequeña.



Yo llevo poco también, y entré tarde, pero no te puedes quedar mirando en el segwit de algo tan grande como LTC.

La moneda en sí no me atrae especialmente, hay proyectos mucho más interesantes, pero si se va por encima de 30 o 40 dólares me dolería no sacar tajada de ello.


----------



## Claudius (23 Abr 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Yo en tu caso no esperaría más, compra ya y espera el primer pump gordo que habrá cuando se apruebe el segwit.
> 
> En ese momento vendes los LTC que te ha costado la operación completa, y te quedas viendo qué pasa en hold a muerte, pase lo que pase. Nadie sabe donde puede llegar LTC, quizá quede en casi nada o quizá llegue a sorprender.



Ltc tiene una cosa que muy poca gente no se ha dado cuenta, es la más usada y mejor conectada con fiat, sobre todo chino. Realmente es la competencia directa de Dash y viceversa, por eso el C. Lee lance pestes de la primera.
La guerra comercial va a estar abierta y si que pienso que la van a pumpear con la escusa del SG para mantener la hegemonía china en los primeros puestos.


----------



## Curiosity (23 Abr 2017)

Ltc segwit:4018/5535 (72.59%) blocks signaling! 6048 out of 8064 (75%) blocks are required to activate.


----------



## Divad (23 Abr 2017)

djun dijo:


> Raiden si funciona permitirá 1 millón de transferecias por segundo. ¿Eso es una gran mierda?



Raiden funciona, si lo dicen es porque así será. Todas las app creadas en la red ETH se dispararán una vez den luz verde.

Para mi es una mierda como todas las criptos porque no hacen más que tenernos esclavizados en un nuevo Sistema. Nada es casual, todo ocurre por algo y la mano de los listos que están en ETH saldrán como salvadores ante la "crisis" del FIAT.

La crisis global que han creado sirve para que la granja humana acepte el cambio. De lo contrario nadie se movería del FIAT.

Analizando el juego desde fuera se ve mejor los movimientos 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## racional (23 Abr 2017)

Otros 5€ invertido en otra de las pequeñas en este caso una bastante reciente Ripto Bux


----------



## Claudius (23 Abr 2017)

Antonopoulos Warns of Fraudulent Projects In The Blockchain Space - Bitcoin News

Prudencia..


----------



## psiloman (23 Abr 2017)

racional dijo:


> Otros 5€ invertido en otra de las pequeñas en este caso una bastante reciente Ripto Bux



Tenías que haber metido 7 dólares y no 5. La diferencia pueden ser varios miles de dólares el día de mañana. Tú mismo   

Por cierto, me la apunto en la lista de posibles, gracias.


----------



## paketazo (23 Abr 2017)

racional dijo:


> Otros 5€ invertido en otra de las pequeñas en este caso una bastante reciente Ripto Bux



si señor, gran inversión. Espero te acuerdes de nosotros cuando hagas un 30X

Un saludo


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (23 Abr 2017)

A ver que os parece mi cartera y si añadiariais algo más :
0,8 BTC
22,8 ETH
1,2 Dash
1,3 LTC
1229 XRP

Creo que diversificar ahora puede ser la clave para más adelante.


----------



## paketazo (23 Abr 2017)

LLevo ya 3 semanas siguiendo bastante de cerca REP (Augur) en polo, y de pura coña como manipulan el precio arriba y abajo.

Meten ordenes de compra de 30BTC y sube unos céntimos, y las sacan, luego meten 30 BTC a la venta y lo bajan, y desaparecen...pero con este patrón se pasan todo el día.

Hice la prueba y puse un stop de venta de 600 un 5% por debajo del precio al que estaba a ver si los bots eran de polo o eran particulares, y no tardó ni 10 minutos en empezar a barrer para abajo para hacérmelo saltar.

esto me hace pensar que es el propio sistema de Polo quién pretende mantener activo el mercado para cobrar comisiones.

Menuda vergüenza de chiringuitos en los que nos movemos...¡viva el libre mercado!...para los que están forrados.

Lo dicho, aquí paciencia y tiempo si creéis en el proyecto, por que como vayáis intentando robarle algo rápido al mercado es probable que os topéis con "sorpresas" poco agradables.

un saludo


----------



## bmbnct (23 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> LLevo ya 3 semanas siguiendo bastante de cerca REP (Augur) en polo, y de pura coña como manipulan el precio arriba y abajo.
> 
> Meten ordenes de compra de 30BTC y sube unos céntimos, y las sacan, luego meten 30 BTC a la venta y lo bajan, y desaparecen...pero con este patrón se pasan todo el día.
> 
> ...



Muy interesante lo que comentas, creo que @BudSpescer comento hace tiempo algo similar; yo también llevo unas Rep en Polo desde hace unas semanas y me inquieta que no haya ocurrido un dump o un pump.


----------



## tixel (23 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> LLevo ya 3 semanas siguiendo bastante de cerca REP (Augur) en polo, y de pura coña como manipulan el precio arriba y abajo.
> 
> Meten ordenes de compra de 30BTC y sube unos céntimos, y las sacan, luego meten 30 BTC a la venta y lo bajan, y desaparecen...pero con este patrón se pasan todo el día.
> 
> ...



Pues yo en rep me esta yendo bien, pero si es verdad q pasan cosas raras con el precio y varias veces no pude vender aariba en 130 115 para volver a pillar en 90, por lo q estoy en hold y por ahora bien, va subiendo poco a poco.
Me estoy planteando meter 2 chapas con vistas a venderlas en unos meses.


----------



## Divad (23 Abr 2017)

Como es arriba, es abajo; como es abajo, es arriba.

En criptos; suba o baje es mejor no usar límites de cierre. No solo se compite con las demás criptos, sino que se tiene que tener cuidado con el tabernero en que no pase la escoba para hacer caja (usa el dinero de todos para ir en contra de aquellos donde puede sacar una buena tajada).

Partiendo de que participas con dinero que te puedes permitir... déjalo y cuando comience el boom de las criptos ya podrás comenzar a gastarlo donde te de la gana. Alguna puede salirte rana e irse a la mierda (como puede ser el caso de VOX, pero mientras siga viva igual vuelve a levantar cabeza).

Cuando pegan un subidón se suelen mantener un tiempo, si no quieres retroceso cambias a otra cripto más estable y tras la bajada vuelves a por la nueva ola. Para ello requiere dedicarle tiempo o programarse alertas y sino llega al soporte que creías, meterla manualmente.

No solo tengo fichas, sino que también tengo posiciones abiertas que no cerraré hasta la petada del timoeuro y el boom de las criptos.

Podría haberle metido más chicha, pero de meterle más e ir en mi contra... Me hubieran pasado la escoba sin problemas.






Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Curiosity (23 Abr 2017)

ltc:
4130/5650 (73.10%) blocks signaling! 6048 out of 8064 (75%) blocks are required to activate.
Segwit miner support within the last 24 hours (last 576 blocks)	563 (97.74%)


----------



## Superoeo (23 Abr 2017)

LTC sigue disparada. Parece que ahora está corrigiendo un poco pero espero que sea el descanso para seguir subiendo 

La verdad es que no me atrevo a vender alto y recomprar cuando baje por si me pierdo algún pump xD

Por cierto desde donde comprais los POSW? Quiero meter algo ahora que parece que ha corregido un pelo, por si acaso...


----------



## Curiosity (23 Abr 2017)

Mirar esto, me suena a lo que se hablaba por aquí, pero de pago

How to use the Coindata.IO trading tool


----------



## sirpask (23 Abr 2017)

Puta barbaridad el balance de LTC en las ultimas 24h.
Esta casi a nivel de BTC.

Eso si, con la troleada que hizo el martes el puto chino, yo aun estoy en modo cautela.


----------



## juli (23 Abr 2017)

*Claudius , Alxemi*

No acabo de entender cómo se compra mobile ni cuanto vale.

Sabes cómo va eso ?


----------



## ciberobrero (23 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> No quiero aguarle la fiesta a nadie, pero los bancos no precisan de Ripple para nada.
> 
> Si por ejemplo X bancos internacionales crean una blockchain interna entre ellos (centralizada), podrán dar fe a través de esa cadena en segundos de transferencias a nivel internacional, sin necesidad de liberar ningún token al mercado.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, lo que no quita que le metan un buen pump.

Otra que va a salir, Aragon, me parece un truño de semejante calibre, que jamás será adoptado. Bueno, me parece aún más truño.

Tengo XRP a la espera de que le metan un buen pump. También tenía LTC y ayer me deshice de ellas a muy buen precio en el pump, que no tiene razón de ser ya que Segwit estaba descontado hace tiempo.

Salvo BTC (por ahora y a la espera de a ver cómo solucionan sus problemas) y ETH (con lo que se paga el gas de la red al igual que se me exige pagar los impuestos en euros) el resto es porquería. Puede que Dash se salve aunque no sé nada de ella, y REP parece ser una buena pero tiene la parte "impositiva" de ETH.


----------



## Alxemi (23 Abr 2017)

Posw de la que habláis algunos debería corregir pero bien. Mirad la gráfica de casi todas las alts, lo primero que hacen es un buen PD y luego ya vemos. 
Juli no se decirte de mobile, creo que esta noche voy a abrir un hilo de icos

Desde móvil

---------- Post added 23-abr-2017 at 19:45 ----------

Los que queráis entrar en taas, existe polémica sobre si puede ser un scam al parecer por vínculos de algún fundador con estafas anteriores, no se como es de creíble el asunto, solo que hay polémica. 

Desde móvil

---------- Post added 23-abr-2017 at 19:45 ----------

Official TaaS Statement Regarding ICO Alert Accusations

Desde móvil


----------



## Claudius (23 Abr 2017)

Para pensar..
Hoy tenemos elecciones en Francia, y hay 2 partidos que llevan en su programa posible salida del euro y de UE, si ambos llegaran a la segunda vuelta...
El asunto, es que si se perfila un Frexit, los mercados pueden sufrir, y los mercados ya hace unos meses se han postulado con el corporativismo alzando Eth, así que:
podremos ver un duelo Btc vs Eth como refugio de fiat? 

Btc = B2C 
Eth = B2B

Quién estará más formado en usar tecnologías de crypto-divisas?
(clave)
Quién compraría crypto-tokens para salvar valor, Antuan o el CAC40 
Qué tokens?
O seguimos con el oro?

O la posibilidad de que no pase nada..., como ocurrió con el Brexit.
ienso:

En la segunda parte del clásico (curioso día para ponerlo.. :ouch: ) saldremos de dudas.


----------



## Merlin (23 Abr 2017)

ciberobrero dijo:


> ...y ETH (con lo que se paga el gas de la red al igual que se me exige pagar los impuestos en euros)...



Disculpa ciberobrero, pero ¿Qué significa esta frase?


----------



## ciberobrero (23 Abr 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Disculpa ciberobrero, pero ¿Qué significa esta frase?



No soy un gran gurú, pero pagar el gas es como pagar por una transerencia en bitcoin. Cuando yo desarrollo un contrato (o una serie de ellos, dapps), tengo que pagar el gas para desplegarlos en el blockchain. Igualmente, tengo que pagar el gas para cambiar el estado de los contratos, por ejemplo, el soporte de REP es una dapp con una serie de contratos que distribuyen sus tokens a las direcciones que les van llegando. Esto significa que hay que cambiar cantidades en un listado de direcciones. Modificar este listado implica pagar gas, para que el blockchain se modifique en general hay que pagar gas.

En ese sentido ETH tiene una parte impositiva como el euro, hay que operar con él para interactuar con el sistema monetario, eso no lo tiene REP. Por tanto, ETH es más dinero que REP, que es más activo financiero.


----------



## racional (23 Abr 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Tenías que haber metido 7 dólares y no 5. La diferencia pueden ser varios miles de dólares el día de mañana. Tú mismo
> 
> Por cierto, me la apunto en la lista de posibles, gracias.



De momento esto es un experimento, dentro de unos meses sabremos los resultados.


----------



## Alxemi (23 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> *Claudius , Alxemi*
> 
> No acabo de entender cómo se compra mobile ni cuanto vale.
> 
> Sabes cómo va eso ?



el la web que puse hace unas paginas tienes los links de mobilego:

ico-list.com - Ultimate list of all the existing ICOï¼ˆinitial coin offeringï¼‰

---------- Post added 23-abr-2017 at 22:00 ----------

tambien está esta:

ICO Countdown

no se por qué no está de la taas en ninguna de las páginas, a lo mejor la han quitado por las acusaciones de scam

---------- Post added 23-abr-2017 at 22:29 ----------

Blockchain vs. Bullshit: Thoughts on the Future of Money - YouTube

---------- Post added 23-abr-2017 at 22:32 ----------

[youtube]SMEOKDVXlUo[/youtube]

Muy curiosa la encuesta que hace al principio preguntando quien tiene btc, monero, dash...

TOPICS:
The hype and empty promises around "blockchain" 2:30
Reconsidering info security, research in applied cryptography 4:45
Blockchains vs. databases 7:13
The essence of Bitcoin: revolutionizing trust 8:33
Open blockchains are the only ones that matter 10:24
Censorship resistance and other important characteristics 13:12
Criteria: blockchain or bullshit? 14:05
Fundamentally changing the allocation of trust 15:45
Permissioned "distributed ledgers" are boring & insecure 16:43
Hey Wall Street, Anonymous is coming for your keys 21:48
Promising opportunities, solving the unsolvable problems 23:06
The 3 elements to success in this industry 24:50
The necessary steps to mature out of infancy 27:44


----------



## psiloman (23 Abr 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> el la web que puse hace unas paginas tienes los links de mobilego:
> 
> ico-list.com - Ultimate list of all the existing ICOï¼ˆinitial coin offeringï¼‰
> 
> ...



En ICO Countdown está TaaS. Gracias por la información de posible scam. En cualquier caso solo pensaba meter unas cervezas, son proyectos arriesgados para algo más.

Enviado desde mi D6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Alxemi (23 Abr 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> En ICO Countdown está TaaS. Gracias por la información de posible scam. En cualquier caso solo pensaba meter unas cervezas, son proyectos arriesgados para algo más.
> 
> Enviado desde mi D6603 mediante Tapatalk



yo me lo estoy viendo y me está gustando, a lo mejor meto algo mas que unas cervezas ::

---------- Post added 23-abr-2017 at 23:15 ----------

Y en efecto ha vuelto a ico countdown, pero estuvo fuera hasta hace poco.


----------



## rujtt (23 Abr 2017)

¿Como veis LTC? ¿Creeis que llegara a 20$?


----------



## catoshi (23 Abr 2017)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Efectivamente, lo que no quita que le metan un buen pump.
> 
> Otra que va a salir, Aragon, me parece un truño de semejante calibre, que jamás será adoptado. Bueno, me parece aún más truño.
> 
> ...



Error. El LTC no ha empezado a pumpear. De donde te sacas que el "segwit estaba descontado hace tiempo?" Que quieres decir con eso?

La gente esta mirando esta pagina:

Litecoin Segregated Witness Adoption Tracker

El precio fluctua en relacion a ese %. Cuando se den cuenta de que es inevitable que se vaya activar ya, empezara el FOMO.

Segwit miner support within the last 24 hours (last 576 blocks)	563 (97.74%)

Tenemos 97.74% de consenso minero. Pronto LTC tebdra segwit y lightning networks operativas al 100% mientras en BTC tendremos que batallarlo bastante y es algo indeterminado, hasta entonces veo LTC bullish.

Tambien hay mucha duda al respecto de los mineros (algun minero dejando de dar soporte en el ultimo momento). Ya las hemos tenido antes pero creo que esta vez va la vencida. Seria un suicidio hacer eso a estas alturas. Asi que una vez sea un hecho veremos un buen pump o eso creo.

Hasta donde llegara? quien sabe, pero creo que seria buena idea guardar un % para largo plazo. Los desarrolladores de LN se pasaran a LTC y eso le da un valor añadido, en vez de no poder salir de la testnet y probar cosas en el mundo real y que tengan un impacto, eso es lo que mas me llama la atencion.


----------



## Curiosity (23 Abr 2017)

rujtt dijo:


> ¿Como veis LTC? ¿Creeis que llegara a 20$?



No tengo la más remota idea, pero tengo algo metido y no tengo planes de vender hasta ver como reacciona con la activación ::


----------



## Claudius (24 Abr 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Muy curiosa la encuesta que hace al principio preguntando quien tiene btc, monero, dash...



Si, ahí deja caer que el ecosistema es variopinto, en innovación y crecimiento fruto del carácter del código abierto+ red pública. Siempre que las redes sean de caracter público. El término bullshit lo aplica a las redes público-privadas o privadas.


Mastering Ethereum: Building Smart Contracts and Dapps: Andreas M. Antonopoulos, Gavin Wood: 9781491971949: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## ciberobrero (24 Abr 2017)

catoshi dijo:


> Error. El LTC no ha empezado a pumpear. De donde te sacas que el "segwit estaba descontado hace tiempo?" Que quieres decir con eso?
> 
> La gente esta mirando esta pagina:
> 
> ...



Todo eso estaba ya descontado hace 7 días y la razón de la subida es un pump de libro.

Yo le he sacado un pico y recomprare mas bajo. Y si no recompro, pues me he equivocado, le doy la enhorabuena y a otra cosa.


----------



## scratch (24 Abr 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> LTC sigue disparada. Parece que ahora está corrigiendo un poco pero espero que sea el descanso para seguir subiendo
> 
> La verdad es que no me atrevo a vender alto y recomprar cuando baje por si me pierdo algún pump xD
> 
> *Por cierto desde donde comprais los POSW? *Quiero meter algo ahora que parece que ha corregido un pelo, por si acaso...



Livecoin, cryptopia, yobit (cuidado con éste), poswallet, novaexchange y c-cex por el momento. Estan en trámites para listarla en poloniex y bittrex (que no se si lo conseguirán)


----------



## Claudius (24 Abr 2017)

No se si se a nombrado, pero bueno para que evaluéis:
Acaban de anunciar esto:

Humaniq Partners With Deloitte, Raises US$3.8m Through ICO


Un resumen:

https://steemit.com/humaniq/@vindyne8/ann-ico-28-or-02-or-2017-humaniq-discover-the-unbanked

https://humaniq.co/assets/downloads/humaniq_wp_spanish.pdf


Humaniq

Alguno está metido? Es que no encuentro detalles técnicos del proyecto-token (en el pdf, estudiarle detenidamente)
Se, que va a colgar de ethereum pero en bitcointalks, no he visto estos detalles. tokens que va a haber, distribución, tecnología que van a usar, etc.

O cuando hablan de ICO es como si fuera una crowfunding?
Me llama la atención, que he leído 'no se dónde' del lider que no necesitan dinero, que hacen la ICO para ser solidarios con la comunidad y bla bla. :unamused:

Qué opinais?
Gracias.

Quedan 2 días para fin del ICO.

edito:
https://humaniq.co/assets/downloads/technology_presentation_en.pdf

edito2:
https://www.reddit.com/r/ethereum/comments/64ufyp/emission_due_diligence_for_humaniq/


----------



## Kondarra (24 Abr 2017)

Acabamos de sobrepasar el 75% en LTC. A ver si se nota... por ahora voy palmando con ella desde ayer... pero también compré ETC pre pump 

---------- Post added 24-abr-2017 at 12:14 ----------

Si se mantiene el ritmo de las últimas 24h para el Segwit de LTC el jueves 27 estaría activado definitivamente.


----------



## racional (24 Abr 2017)

scratch dijo:


> Livecoin, cryptopia, yobit (cuidado con éste), poswallet, novaexchange y c-cex por el momento. Estan en trámites para listarla en poloniex y bittrex (que no se si lo conseguirán)



El problema es que creo que si usas otros diferentes del posswalet o el cliente de PC oficial, no te llegan los dividendos que dan, pero tampoco estoy seguro.


----------



## juli (24 Abr 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> el la web que puse hace unas paginas tienes los links de mobilego:
> 
> ico-list.com - Ultimate list of all the existing ICOï¼ˆinitial coin offeringï¼‰
> 
> ...





De la de Gamecredits /Mobilego, ni idea áun de cuánto se aporta. No hay manera, chico.

EN el link de abajo sí que he visto algo atractivo , los datos de aportación también muy claros.. parece que hasta el equipo tiene buena pinta. Dejo link y a ver qué os parece, y si alguien aporta su opinión, redondo.

TokenCard



edito : Y en español para vagos. A mesa puesta.

Google Translate


----------



## Claudius (24 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> EN el link de abajo sí que he visto algo atractivo , los datos de aportación también muy claros.. parece que hasta el equipo tiene buena pinta. Dejo link y a ver qué os parece, y si alguien aporta su opinión, redondo.
> 
> TokenCard



Lo miré por encima el paper y a mi no me llama, una tarjeta que se basará en smart-contracts de Ethereum. No es diferenciador, además que las tarjetas van a desaparecer algún día.


----------



## juli (24 Abr 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Lo miré por encima el paper y a mi no me llama, una tarjeta que se basará en smart-contracts de Ethereum. No es diferenciador, además que las tarjetas van a desaparecer algún día.



En qué nivel de retardos y comsiones se mueve el sector ?


----------



## racional (24 Abr 2017)

Estoy mirando la cuenta de cryptopia y he visto que algunos usuarios me han mandado algunas coins, y no se porque

508 dogecoins
10 dotcoins
133 sats btc

Que raro no.


----------



## paketazo (24 Abr 2017)

Siempre que veo subir ETC, me acuerdo de *Alxemi*, ya que desde el principio apostó por ella.

Espero compañero que tengas suerte con ese buy & hold, y que te retire...o al menos que te deje muy buen sabor de boca.

SBD subiendo el volumen, parece que el "fiasco" de USDT está derivando capital hacia esta moneda.

Personalmente, el que no quiera BTC u otras monedas, y pretenda mantener liquidez respecto fiat, creo que lo mejor que puede hacer es cambiarlo y punto...evidentemente, si estas monedas funcionan (USDT y SBD), es por que a michos no les interesas pasar por caja y dejar huella...no obstante, yo me fiaría más de BTC, ETH, Dash...que de estos sucedáneos de Fiat.

En cuanto a los de LTC, yo ya me saqué algo con ella en estas subidas, pero sinceramente, no tengo idea de a dónde quieren llevarla.

Solo os recuerdo algo que está funcionando bien en este mercadillo, comprad con el rumor, y vended...


Un saludo


----------



## juli (24 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Siempre que veo subir ETC, me acuerdo de *Alxemi*, ya que desde el principio apostó por ella.
> 
> Espero compañero que tengas suerte con ese buy & hold, y que te retire...o al menos que te deje muy buen sabor de boca.
> 
> ...



Creo que LTC debe asentarse y esperar desarrollos a raíz del Segwit, L.N. , etc, ahí veo su clave. Y tal vez veamos qué pinta el follón de BTC en todo esto, si es que había algo. La verdad es que los hermanos chinos de LTC han podido hacr buena pasta en el P&D para ponerla ahora sobre la mesa en favorecer desarrollos, promos,etc, la ocasión la pintan calva. Todo esto, una vez que se oficialice el Segwit finalmente y se asiente LTC, claro.

Parte del razonamiento sobre esto era que LTC no necesitaba espacio ni mayores prestaciones . Yo creo que una cosa es necesitar y otra el protagonismo y valor añadido qu te pueda aportar. Y de eso puede ir la cosa. Por lo pronto LTC ya está en un "prime time" de facto cuando hace un mes y pico era un top ten testimonial y una simple reliquia simbólica del pasado. A ver cómo lidian en viento de popa. 

Por oytra parte, atento a si ETH Y Dash entran en precio...o se installan ya por encima de 50 y 70. Esperaba a Le Pen, pues veía unos resultados contundentes interesantes para un Pump de BTC ...y un buen bajón de estas 2 , a las que veo más cerca ahora que nunca de asentarse como referencia y cobijo para las "escarbadas" en apustas menores, icos, etc . Esa me parece una baza importante ahora mismo. 

Paketazo, me intetresan 2 cosas y no sé si podrías aportar algo al respecto : Cual crees un buen precio para ir entrando en Ripple ? / aparte de que te guste la idea o no y para quien esté decidido a hacerlo /..y qué te parece la evolución de gamecredits ? / la ves aún alcista o con riesgo de dump ahora mismo ? - a mí un pliegue parcial de velas ahora me resultaría bastante fructífero, la verdad y cuando empieza a ascar los 0,8 a la baja,me acojona/.


----------



## paketazo (24 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> Paketazo, me intetresan 2 cosas y no sé si podrías aportar algo al respecto : Cual crees un buen precio para ir entrando en Ripple ? / aparte de que te guste la idea o no y para quien esté decidido a hacerlo /..y qué te parece la evolución de gamecredits ? / la ves aún alcista o con riesgo de dump ahora mismo ? - a mí un pliegue parcial de velas ahora me resultaría bastante fructífero, la verdad y cuando empieza a ascar los 0,8 a la baja,me acojona/.



XRP ahora mismo y si vas a largo, tienes la zona de 0.00002350 y luego ya más "seguro" 0.00002 que viene a rondar la mm50...también, perdido ese punto, ya te digo que habrá desbandada si se da el caso.

GAME 0.00064 perdido es posible que busque apoyo sobre 0.00048, yo si tengo buenas ganancias y voy a acorto, pondría el stop por debajo de los últimos dos mínimos de esta semana, al rededor de 0.00063.

Un saludo.


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (24 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> Paketazo, me intetresan 2 cosas y no sé si podrías aportar algo al respecto : *Cual crees un buen precio para ir entrando en Ripple ?* / aparte de que te guste la idea o no y para quien esté decidido a hacerlo /..y qué te parece la evolución de gamecredits ? / la ves aún alcista o con riesgo de dump ahora mismo ? - a mí un pliegue parcial de velas ahora me resultaría bastante fructífero, la verdad y cuando empieza a ascar los 0,8 a la baja,me acojona/.



Secundo la pregunta del forero, yo también quiero entrar pero no se bien bien cual sería el precio objetivo para meterme. Llevo un mes y medio tonteando con NXT y ARDR y de los 0.001btc que repartieron los reyes magos de burbuja (gracias BlueArrow) ahora tengo 0.003btc (es una puta mierda, lo se, pero no tengo ni idea de invertir y tal y voy entrando y saliendo casi como el que dice por instinto) tampoco he metido nada más de mi dinero hasta que no aprenda bien (o todo lo bien que pueda). 

Comentar que practicamente todo lo he hecho intradia (no tengo ni puta idea de moverme en este mundillo, repito, estoy intentando aprender).

El finde del pump de XRP (entré a 0.0000945 y volví a entrar a 0.00002, me salí a 0.000025) había vendido ese mismo viernes todo lo que tenía de ella (el domingo por la noche me quedé en un rincón llorando, jajajajaj) pues ví como se desarrolló todo el pump en directo (no me atreví a meterme una vez iniciado este).

XRP volverá a sobrepasar los 0.00005?


----------



## juli (24 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> XRP ahora mismo y si vas a largo, tienes la zona de 0.00002350 y luego ya más "seguro" 0.00002 que viene a rondar la mm50...también, perdido ese punto, ya te digo que habrá desbandada si se da el caso.
> 
> GAME 0.00064 perdido es posible que busque apoyo sobre 0.00048, yo si tengo buenas ganancias y voy a acorto, pondría el stop por debajo de los últimos dos mínimos de esta semana, al rededor de 0.00063.
> 
> Un saludo.



Gracias. Y yendo corto, cómo anda la cosa por arriba ?

A mí rondar esos 0,83$ de ahi arriba y derrumbe ue te crió ya me está hartando...y no quisiera jugarme las plusvis / no todas, la mitad de lo metido sí lo dejo largo, pero hasta ahí /. Le he dado una semana, pero no lo veo con chicha. ienso:


----------



## paketazo (24 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> Gracias. Y yendo corto, cómo anda la cosa por arriba ?
> 
> A mí rondar esos 0,83$ de ahi arriba y derrumbe ue te crió ya me está hartando...y no quisiera jugarme las plusvis / no todas, la mitad de lo metido sí lo dejo largo, pero hasta ahí /. Le he dado una semana, pero no lo veo con chicha. ienso:



No te quejes que está aguantando de "cojones" arriba.

Si lo miras en $, no creo que vaya a la zona de 0.55 de momento salvo alguna mala noticia.

Yo pondría stop en tal caso dónde te he dicho, y las dejaría correr, igual buscan 1$ y si lo consolidase, no vendas ni de coña.


----------



## juli (24 Abr 2017)

Es la idea que tenía. Pero voy a soltar entre 1/3 y la mitad por encima de 0,8$ . Llevo una semana en el filo y sólo metí la mitad a medio dólar y ahí tengo margen para despreocuparme / la otra mitad, más tarde y prefiero soltarla ahora ganando , ya te he dicho que le daba una semana /

gracias


----------



## catoshi (24 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> Creo que LTC debe asentarse y esperar desarrollos a raíz del Segwit, L.N. , etc, ahí veo su clave. Y tal vez veamos qué pinta el follón de BTC en todo esto, si es que había algo. La verdad es que los hermanos chinos de LTC han podido hacr buena pasta en el P&D para ponerla ahora sobre la mesa en favorecer desarrollos, promos,etc, la ocasión la pintan calva. Todo esto, una vez que se oficialice el Segwit finalmente y se asiente LTC, claro.
> 
> Parte del razonamiento sobre esto era que LTC no necesitaba espacio ni mayores prestaciones . Yo creo que una cosa es necesitar y otra el protagonismo y valor añadido qu te pueda aportar. Y de eso puede ir la cosa. Por lo pronto LTC ya está en un "prime time" de facto cuando hace un mes y pico era un top ten testimonial y una simple reliquia simbólica del pasado. A ver cómo lidian en viento de popa.
> 
> ...



El tema es tener segwit. Una vez se tenga el segwit ya esta el trabajo hecho. Los protocolos con el tiempo tienden a solidificarse y en el caso de LTC tendra suerte de poder activar el segwit a tiempo sin lios añadidos como el UASF y el desarrollo de LN empezara. 

LTC es la unica alt con una blockchain que lleva años en funcionamiento, sin riesgo de ser delisteada de los exchange y lo mas importante, respaldada por el codigo de Bitcoin Core, pero con segwit y LN. Yo la veo infravalorada sabiendo que Bitcoin no va a tener segwit pronto ni por asomo.



racional dijo:


> El problema es que creo que si usas otros diferentes del posswalet o el cliente de PC oficial, no te llegan los dividendos que dan, pero tampoco estoy seguro.



Obvio. Que quieres que te envien dividendos por tenerlos en nosecual exchange? ::


----------



## Kondarra (24 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Solo os recuerdo algo que está funcionando bien en este mercadillo, comprad con el rumor, y vended...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Esta frase me está viniendo continuamente a la cabeza con LTC. ¿La aprobación definitiva del Segwit podría conllevar una bajada? Me inclino a pensar lo contrario pero esa frase me asalta de vez en cuando...


----------



## juli (24 Abr 2017)

catoshi dijo:


> El tema es tener segwit. Una vez se tenga el segwit ya esta el trabajo hecho. Los protocolos con el tiempo tienden a solidificarse y en el caso de LTC tendra suerte de poder activar el segwit a tiempo sin lios añadidos como el UASF y el desarrollo de LN empezara.
> 
> LTC es la unica alt con una blockchain que lleva años en funcionamiento, sin riesgo de ser delisteada de los exchange y lo mas importante, respaldada por el codigo de Bitcoin Core, pero con segwit y LN. Yo la veo infravalorada sabiendo que Bitcoin no va a tener segwit pronto ni por asomo.



De acuedo en eso.

El asunto es qué idea tiene LTC de la "presencia" . Eso dará una idea de sus acciones a corto plazo. Yo creo / y espero/ que valorarán en su justa medida lo crucial de este momento : BTC limitado / pobablemente en LTC sepan especiamente bien cuánto/ , con Dash y ETH acechando.

Después, los timings de desarrollo a partir del Segwit y todo lo que pudiese traer. Tienes alguna perspectiva técnica de eso ? /posibilidades, tempos.../ 

Un saludo.


----------



## psiloman (24 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Esta frase me está viniendo continuamente a la cabeza con LTC. ¿La aprobación definitiva del Segwit podría conllevar una bajada? Me inclino a pensar lo contrario pero esa frase me asalta de vez en cuando...



Puede tener altibajos temporales si se aprueba segwit, pero a corto, y probablemente a medio plazo, LTC ofrecería posibilidades que BTC no ofrece, por ahora.

En el momento que se apruebe segwit en BTC, ya estamos cambiando el escenario claro.


----------



## scratch (24 Abr 2017)

racional dijo:


> El problema es que creo que si usas otros diferentes del posswalet o el cliente de PC oficial, no te llegan los dividendos que dan, pero tampoco estoy seguro.



Si, si no los tienes en el cliente oficial o en posswallet no pillas dividendos, aunque más que nada esta relacionado con que los exchanges cambian las direcciones periódicamente. En Livecoin, por ejemplo, no parece que lo hagan tan a menudo, en el último reparto de dividendos la gente que tenía PosW ahí (y fuera de órdenes) si pillaron. De todas formas, hacen el cálculo en base a las PosW que haya en un bloque concreto por cada dirección, para el dividendo de Abril se va a usar el bloque 240000, que caerá el 28 o 29 de Abril, por lo que se puede jugar con ellas, moverlas a cliente o a poswallet antes de ese bloque, pillar dividendos y volver a jugar.

Casi se me olvida. NAV saca actualización de cliente el Miércoles.....con sistema de votación para activación del Segwit en la propia wallet, sólo hace falta marcar una casilla, la votación comenzará el día 1 de Mayo y la propia wallet lanzará un pop-up para ver si quieres activar o no. El voto se realiza cada vez que se hace un stake. Hace falta un 75% de positivos de los últimos 20160 bloques (15120 bloques).


----------



## bmbnct (24 Abr 2017)

Tenemos un nuevo pump en Rep, por ahora a llegado a 0.0123. A ver si esta es 'la buena' y pulveriza los 0.013.


----------



## paketazo (24 Abr 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Tenemos un nuevo pump en Rep, por ahora a llegado a 0.0123. A ver si esta es 'la buena' y pulveriza los 0.013.



El día que sea la "buena" nos vamos a quedar sentados con el escaso float que tienen libre.

Pero bueno, no lanzo campanas al vuelo...uno ya está escaldado de todo esto.

un saludo


----------



## bmbnct (24 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> El día que sea la "buena" nos vamos a quedar sentados con el escaso float que tienen libre.
> 
> Pero bueno, no lanzo campanas al vuelo...uno ya está escaldado de todo esto.
> 
> un saludo



Esta a puntito...
A ver si le da duro a los 0.0130


----------



## Divad (24 Abr 2017)

40 fichas tengo de REP, ya puede dar un buen subidón. Viene dos semanas de locos, tengo dudas de vender e intentar coger alguna corrección ::


----------



## juli (24 Abr 2017)

Santo Carajo ! Está zumbando todo ! :8: ::


----------



## Kondarra (24 Abr 2017)

Ésta gráfica total de NXT, ¿os incitaría a entrar?


----------



## juli (24 Abr 2017)

Divad dijo:


> 40 fichas tengo de REP, ya puede dar un buen subidón. Viene dos semanas de locos, tengo dudas de vender e intentar coger alguna corrección ::



y esas 2 semas de locos ?

explícate un poco, please.


----------



## racional (24 Abr 2017)

Market Cap: $30.535.989.762, sigue entrando dinero fresco en las cryptos.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (24 Abr 2017)

LTC arriba de nuevo.. vamoos


----------



## juli (24 Abr 2017)

racional dijo:


> Market Cap: $30.535.989.762, sigue entrando dinero fresco en las cryptos.



y en 2 ó 3 alts , de alguno de Bilbao por lo visto.


----------



## paketazo (24 Abr 2017)

Presupongo que la subida de REP es en parte debida al cierre la subasta de Gnosis, con lo que a priori y antes de salir a mercado queda valorada en 300 millones de $ por lo que veo en su página.

Esto quiere decir que REP valorada a hora mismo en 158M, podría tener recorrido al menos hasta ese punto.

REP va un paso por delante en cuanto a implementación, pero también hay que decir que llego a estar a 2BTC/REP en su estreno en polo, con lo que esas cifras precotización, pueden ser simple humo...

Para mi, hay que ver como se lo toma el mercado al menos con unas semanas liberado el token...salvo para especuladores puros.

Lo que a nosotros nos interesa de REP se liberará en principio sobre el verano, y es su plataforma de predicción...hay que ver como funciona, y la aceptación que tiene.

Sigo opinando que por el momento es un token que ofrece algo interesante y diferente al resto, creo que vale la pena tener algo aquí invertido por ver si es aceptado...que si lo llega a ser, no quiero ni pensar los números de capitalización que podemos llegar a ver...pero bueno, esa es otra historia y todavía está lejos.

Por cierto, cuando entré en REP hará un par de meses, había 4000 direcciones, a día de hoy tenemos Token Holders: 7105 addresses , parece que muy lentamente va atrayendo alguna mirada.

Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## Divad (24 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> y esas 2 semas de locos ?
> 
> explícate un poco, please.



LTC tiene que aprobar segwit sin sorpresas del chino. Según tengo entendido tiene que estar aprobado los 14 días siguientes (bloques), contando desde el primer bloque aprobado.

Esta semana ETH tiene dos presentaciones ante los socios EEA, otra en California. Raiden comenzó en Marzo, puede estar en fase de pruebas y cuando LTC haga creer que se va a llevar todo el mercado... saldrán al escenario con Raiden para repartírselo entre ambos.

Las elecciones francesas está entre el fin del euro y un lacayo de los Rotschilds. Ambos son títeres pero el lacayo igual seguirá dándole cuerda al timoeuro y quedaríamos a la espera de alguna petada económica a primera hora de la mañana.

La retirada de USD en algunas exchanges huele a que algo se está cociendo. Igual está siendo usado para frenar a los americanos a que no entren al nuevo Sistema de cabeza y duden del mismo. El Sistema nuevo actual no está preparado todavía para aguantar los millones de transacciones.

Primer Ministro de Malta anuncia plan nacional con blockchain

Watch This Ethereum Slot Machine Make Payouts in Real Time

Vertice a Malta della cyber-payment community

500.000.000$ en 4h, mucha pasta ha entrado y no creo que sea precisamente de personas normales y corrientes :fiufiu:


----------



## Superoeo (24 Abr 2017)

scratch dijo:


> Livecoin, cryptopia, yobit (cuidado con éste), poswallet, novaexchange y c-cex por el momento. Estan en trámites para listarla en poloniex y bittrex (que no se si lo conseguirán)



Genial, muchas gracias! Echaré un ojo a alguno de estos. ¿Son exchanges? la de poswallet es una página oficial de la altcoin? Funciona también como exchange?


----------



## juli (24 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Por cierto, cuando entré en REP hará un par de meses, había 4000 direcciones, a día de hoy tenemos Token Holders: 7105 addresses , parece que muy lentamente va atrayendo alguna mirada.
> 
> Un saludo y suerte.



Tienes datos actuales de wallets y MN de Dash ?


----------

Andaba ojeando PIVX estos días y esta mañana, a 1,06 . de día en 1,40 la he visto. Hace un momento 1,16.

Para cowboys, eh ? :fiufiu:


----------



## Kondarra (24 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Presupongo que la subida de REP es en parte debida al cierre la subasta de Gnosis, con lo que a priori y antes de salir a mercado queda valorada en 300 millones de $ por lo que veo en su página.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Predicción ¿de qué?


----------



## racional (24 Abr 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> la de poswallet es una página oficial de la altcoin? Funciona también como exchange?



Si, aunque de momento no parece muy de fiar, hace poco anunciaron que no se hacian responsables de monedas desaparecidas.


----------



## zyro (25 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Predicción ¿de qué?



Esto es la versión alfa, puedes echar un vistazo:

Decentralized Prediction Markets | Augur


----------



## scratch (25 Abr 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Genial, muchas gracias! Echaré un ojo a alguno de estos. ¿Son exchanges? la de poswallet es una página oficial de la altcoin? Funciona también como exchange?



Todos son exchanges, incluído poswallet.
PosW es una moneda creada por los administradores de poswallet.com.
Además de un exchange es un servicio de wallet online para monedas POS, además quieren implementar alguna cosa más, como una tienda online. Utilizan PosW como moneda base para el exchange además de para la compra de los servicios que ofrecen. Pretenden crear todo un ecosistema relacionado con las cryptos.
Dejo un enlace a la invitación de slack por si alguien quiere saber más.
Team Signup


----------



## Curiosity (25 Abr 2017)

Tengo algo de POT, ¿alguien metido? Si no sale bien habrá que gastárselo en 

jajajaja


----------



## Merlin (25 Abr 2017)

Curiosity dijo:


> Tengo algo de POT, ¿alguien metido? Si no sale bien habrá que gastárselo en
> 
> jajajaja



Pues yo tenía pensado meterme la semana pasada con 500 o 1000 euros, pero me registré en potwallet (el wallet oficioso de potcoin) y no encontré ningún vendedor, ni siquiera cambiando el país a Estados Unidos, por lo que se me quitaron las ganas y al final no he metido nada.

Pero mira que es una cripto curiosa, ojalá le vaya muy bien.


----------



## scratch (25 Abr 2017)

racional dijo:


> Si, aunque de momento no parece muy de fiar, hace poco anunciaron que no se hacian responsables de monedas desaparecidas.



LInk? O almenos cuéntanos más.
No estoy aquí para defenderlos, pero les estoy haciendo un seguimiento muy de cerca y es la primera vez que escucho algo parecido.
Por cierto, ayer anunciaron que van a deslistar PIVX.

"With the PIVX rewards system, it is more profitable for users to have PIVX in their own staking wallet, especially with > 10,000 as a masternode. Because of this, we are going to delist PIVX. Please start withdrawing your PIVX now - we will make sure all users have the ability to withdraw all of their coins. If you need a larger daily withdrawal amount, please open a support ticket. We are doing this (rather than writing a disclaimer that staking may be lower than hosting your own PIVX node) because we do not want poswallet.com to be known as the site that does not give high enough returns because people do not read a disclaimer."


----------



## Claudius (25 Abr 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Esta semana ETH tiene dos presentaciones ante los socios EEA, otra en California. Raiden comenzó en Marzo, puede estar en fase de pruebas y cuando LTC haga creer que se va a llevar todo el mercado... saldrán al escenario con Raiden para repartírselo entre ambos.



Para que los compañeros tengan un mapa del panorama.

La carrera este año va a ser en quien puede dar una solución a la cantidad de TPS y el asunto se está postulando entre BTC- y primos que copien su hoja de ruta Core sw+LN, como LTC vs ETH con raiden.

Pero hay un detalle importante, eso son soluciones buenas *pero soluciones de red, de infraestructura*, para llegar a la 'última milla' el usuario tanto en *perfil customer o business* B2C vs B2B, tienen que usar s*olucione-s de terceros* (desarrollos de empresas).

Así que yo no lo veo inmediato, osea que en Q4 de 2017, no veo una app killer colgando ni de btc ni de eth.


----------



## racional (25 Abr 2017)

scratch dijo:


> LInk? O almenos cuéntanos más.
> No estoy aquí para defenderlos, pero les estoy haciendo un seguimiento muy de cerca y es la primera vez que escucho algo parecido.
> Por cierto, ayer anunciaron que van a deslistar PIVX.



Es algo que lei en el chat de cryptopia de una tal Cristina.


----------



## Alxemi (25 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Ésta gráfica total de NXT, ¿os incitaría a entrar?



Tal vez si genera un pump con volumen para salirse enseguida, pero nunca para mantener. NXT está herida de muerte y no creo que llegue a nada; lo estuvo desde el primer momento con la distribución tan mala que hicieron. Hoy en dia NEM la ha destruido completamente.

Mi opinion,


----------



## Morsa (25 Abr 2017)

Lo de ETC de estos días esta siendo espectacular. Pasito a pasito y con volumen.

No sé hasta donde puede/ lo pueden llevar, pero un +50% en una semana... 

Enhorabuena a los premiados

Y a todo esto papá BTC, sin despeinarse y creciendo poco a poco.


----------



## Alxemi (25 Abr 2017)

Morsa dijo:


> Lo de ETC de estos días esta siendo espectacular. Pasito a pasito y con volumen.
> 
> No sé hasta donde puede/ lo pueden llevar, pero un +50% en una semana...
> 
> Enhorabuena a los premiados



No debería superar los 5$ sin alguna noticia o tema gordo, y por lo que veo por ahora no lo hay.

A mi lo que mas me gusta de que suba ETC, aparte de ir cargado es lo mucho que les debe joder a los de ETH. Podrán irse a la luna si quieren pero siempre estará ETC para recordarles la gran cagada que hicieron.


----------



## Claudius (25 Abr 2017)

El ico

MobileGo - The First Crypto-Centric Mobile Gaming Platform and Store

edito, a volver a releer detenidamente:
https://mobilego.io/pdf/Mobilego-Whitepaper-Spanish.pdf


----------



## Morsa (25 Abr 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> No debería superar los 5$ sin alguna noticia o tema gordo, y por lo que veo por ahora no lo hay.
> 
> A mi lo que mas me gusta de que suba ETC, aparte de ir cargado es lo mucho que les debe joder a los de ETH. Podrán irse a la luna si quieren pero siempre estará ETC para recordarles la gran cagada que hicieron.



Del tema de emerald wallet no hay ninguna noticia? Todos los factores que mejoren usabilidad aportando un valor claro, puede mejorar su incorporación a "la vida real" y ese es el paso que puede disparar cualquier cripto.

Ojo, que soy muy consciente, que aunque fuera la pera limonera, contaría con varias barreras más. Grandes productos se han ido atpc incluso con buenos proyectos...


----------



## racional (25 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Ésta gráfica total de NXT, ¿os incitaría a entrar?



una crypto no es una accion, despues de ver el grafico de casi todas, el patron que mas se repite es que hay un pump y dump, y luego queda lateral para siempre, asi que no me fiaria


----------



## paketazo (25 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> Tienes datos actuales de wallets y MN de Dash ?




Masternodos: 4468 ... muy cerca de máximos, ha bajado media docena desde la semana pasada.

Wallets: 216654 ... los máximos recuerdo que andaban sobre 240.000

el volumen de transacciones se ha relajado algo, pero de momento viento en popa:

Dash Transactions chart

Por ejemplo las transacciones de LTC han bajado incluso con precios en máximos respecto a anteriores pumps...ojo con estos detalles:

Litecoin Transactions chart

En cuanto al técnico de REP, tras este pump, no debería perder la zona de 0.01025, si no es probable que el globo pierda aire...

Un saludo y buen día.


----------



## Kondarra (25 Abr 2017)

Faltan 700 bloques proSegwit para que sea aprobado (van 5.348 hasta ahora). Si todo sigue igual mañana miércoles 26 a la tarde o noche se oficializará.


----------



## juli (25 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Masternodos: 4468 ... muy cerca de máximos, ha bajado media docena desde la semana pasada.
> 
> Wallets: 216654 ... los máximos recuerdo que andaban sobre 240.000
> 
> ...



Gracias.

LTC es pura especulación, ha entrado todo quisqui sin saber ni de qué va él ni su segwit...al pump. Todo depende de lo que engan en a recámara para menear la moneda, ahora comienza su oportubidad . Si no hacen nada, pillar cacho habrá sido el leit motv principal. / Aunque con la carrerilla y BTC dormido, sería momento de sacar vemtaja . Otra así, difícil .

Dash y ETH en 70 y 50 parece que estas respondem a los pumps consolidando suelo firme / clientes fieles /. Quién pillara ahora un dump bueno...pufff...o malo ! / no me creo nada /.

Algo concreto a tu impresión sobre GAME de ayer : En cuánto considerarías a GAME CONSOLIDADA por encima de 1 pavo ??? / NO sé si el "1" es , psicológicamente , una liberación..una oleada de ventas... una llamada a gacelas con un dump en la recámara /.

Saludos y muchisimas gracias.

---------- Post added 25-abr-2017 at 15:53 ----------

Hablando del "1" en GAME, creo que la pregunta se va a resolver por sí sola.

Un dólar por GAME.


Spoiler



[youtube]Av61TIpVKKk[/youtube]


----------



## sagunto1234 (25 Abr 2017)

alguien responde preguntas?
Por favor, hay algun monedero que te sirva para varias monedas o cada moneda usa su propio monedero?
-Los monederos son online (tipo correo electronico) o son programas que instalas en el disco duro?

gracias


----------



## Claudius (25 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> el volumen de transacciones se ha relajado algo, pero de momento viento en popa:
> 
> Dash Transactions chart



Es probable que las veas en Q4 2017 y principios del 2018 en torno a +100mil.

Se está fraguando un acuerdo muy importante, entre un carrier/pasarela de pagos yanki para la industria del Cannabis, cuya regulación en USA en algunos estados es permisiva.

_Nuestros principales mercados verticales son los minoristas de cannabis basados ​​en efectivo que tienen dificultades para acceder a servicios bancarios y de pago. En 2016, las ventas de cannabis en efectivo fueron de aproximadamente $ 6,7 mil millones y se estima que llegaron a 11 mil millones de dólares en 2020. La regulación federal ha dado lugar a transacciones en efectivo entre comerciantes minoristas, proveedores y sus clientes con acceso limitado o nulo a las instituciones bancarias. Los efectos negativos del manejo de efectivo incluyen: aumento de la inversión en tiempo, problemas que pagan a los proveedores / vendedores / empleados y cargos excesivos que reducen su rentabilidad.​_
Traducción En español:

*La situación *_

A partir de hoy, hay lugares limitados que los consumidores pueden utilizar monedas digitales. El retraso entre el pago y la confirmación con otras monedas digitales es demasiado largo para facilitar las transacciones en el punto de venta, y nos sentimos fuertemente que Dash es el futuro de la moneda digital debido a su tecnología de transacción instantánea que permitirá muy rápido punto de venta. Para nuestros comerciantes. *Dash será la moneda digital exclusiva en nuestra plataforma de pagos*, que también incluirá los métodos tradicionales de pago electrónico para verticales de la industria que pueden acceder a ellos. 

Con respecto a los pagos tradicionales, sabemos que los comerciantes están dejando dinero en la mesa con las tarifas de transacción y procesamiento y ven la oportunidad de mercado para las opciones de moneda digital. Nuestro objetivo es ayudar a los comerciantes a ahorrar tanto dinero como pueden en las tasas de pago tradicionales, y también les dan la opción de empezar a usar la moneda digital para ahorrar aún más en sus costos de transacción. Los emisores de tarjetas de Estados Unidos (Visa / MC) y los bancos emisores (BofA / WellsFargo / Chase) generan más de 30.000 millones de dólares anuales de comisiones de intercambio a expensas de organizaciones y comerciantes. Las comisiones de intercambio son aquellas tarifas fijadas por la red, cobradas a los adquirentes y recibidas por los emisores como parte de una transacción con tarjeta de débito o de crédito. Con los métodos de pago tradicionales, hay costos significativos asociados con una transacción. Además, las tarjetas de crédito no son ni siquiera una opción para muchas empresas y las industrias emergentes. Los estornos también son muy costosos. 

Para nuestros comerciantes de cannabis que se ocupan de grandes volúmenes de transacciones en efectivo, los costos de manejo de efectivo pueden representar aproximadamente el 10-15% de los ingresos totales generados. Los costos de manejo de efectivo exceden el costo de las tarjetas de pago. Los comerciantes necesitan personal de confianza para manejar el dinero, y también camiones blindados para transportar el dinero en efectivo (que incluyen costos fijos por despacho, más un porcentaje del volumen transportado). Además, los depósitos bancarios de las empresas pueden llegar hasta el 3% del depósito y pueden requerir múltiples bajas bancarias para mantener cada depósito bajo un umbral diario (por ejemplo, $ 10.000 por banco por día hábil). Pagar proveedores es igualmente costoso para retirar y transportar efectivo. *La adición de Dash a nuestra plataforma de pagos resultaría en la reducción extrema en el costo de transacciones de pagos y ahorraría millones en costos generales de la industria para los comerciantes y sus proveedores.*​_​

---------- Post added 25-abr-2017 at 16:07 ----------




sagunto1234 dijo:


> alguien responde preguntas?
> Por favor, hay algun monedero que te sirva para varias monedas o cada moneda usa su propio monedero?
> -Los monederos son online (tipo correo electronico) o son programas que instalas en el disco duro?
> 
> gracias



Para que evalues cual te puede ir mejor
Bad Request

Destacables en función del uso
Tienes estos: Copay, Jaxx, Exodus


----------



## juli (25 Abr 2017)

sagunto1234 dijo:


> alguien responde preguntas?
> Por favor, hay algun monedero que te sirva para varias monedas o cada moneda usa su propio monedero?
> -Los monederos son online (tipo correo electronico) o son programas que instalas en el disco duro?
> 
> gracias



Hola sagunto.

Hay un monedero, creo que se llama Jaxx o algo así, y vale para añgunas monedas, creo, pero vamos, unas cuantas y muy concretas, no las que a tí te gusten. Por lo que leí no es open source / o sea, puede estar programado para cualquier cosa, por ejemplo vaciar todos esos monederos a una wallet el día 28 de Diciembre de 2017 - es broma, pero no tanto - , así que ni lo toqué /.

Después, hay wallets online y otras que te instalas. Y finalmente, está instalarte el cliente / toda la blockchain de cada moneda y gestionarlo en tu consola o con el interface gráfico que tenga adjunto, que se supone que con la opción de encriptarlo, que para el usuario es tan simple como adjuntarle una contraseña, son bastantes seguros - tanto, se supone, cuan complicada sea tu contraseña - ).

Bueno, creo que más o menos por ahí van los tiros. Pregunta lo que creas oportuno, no te cortes ni te quedes parado en nada, que sin salsear y cagarla un par de veces, en este mundillo no te comes nada.

Ánimo.


----------



## zyro (25 Abr 2017)

sagunto1234 dijo:


> alguien responde preguntas?
> Por favor, hay algun monedero que te sirva para varias monedas o cada moneda usa su propio monedero?
> -Los monederos son online (tipo correo electronico) o son programas que instalas en el disco duro?
> 
> gracias



JAXX sirve para BTC, ETH, ETC, REP, DSH

EXODUS integra Shapeshift


----------



## djun (25 Abr 2017)

El cliente o el monedero oficial de cada coin requiere descargarse toda la blockchain. Lo cual es un verdadero engorro. 
Supongo que para tradear utilizais monederos multi coins online que son mucho mas ágiles de manejar. ¿Cuales utilizais vosotros principalmente? ¿Cuales son los mas sencillos, mas completos y mas confiables desde vuestro punto de vista?
Saludos.


----------



## sagunto1234 (25 Abr 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Es probable que las veas en Q4 2017 y principios del 2018 en torno a +100mil.
> 
> Se está fraguando un acuerdo muy importante, entre un carrier/pasarela de pagos yanki para la industria del Cannabis, cuya regulación en USA en algunos estados es permisiva.
> 
> ...



no me contestas ninguna pregunta, explica a cual te refieres


----------



## Alxemi (25 Abr 2017)

Nav en pleno efecto pre segwit 

Desde móvil


----------



## Kondarra (25 Abr 2017)

sagunto1234 dijo:


> no me contestas ninguna pregunta, explica a cual te refieres





Ten en cuenta que estás pidiendo a una persona que no te conoce absolutamente de nada invertir de manera altruista parte de su tiempo para responder tus inquietudes. Así que ten un poco de paciencia. Incluso se puede dar el caso que no te contesten (siempre quedará Google). Un "por favor" nunca sobra. En este hilo tenemos muy buen rollo.


----------



## juli (25 Abr 2017)

Buenas.

Hablábamos hace unos días de exchanges para trocar criptos, sin cash. Como shapeshift ó changelly. Un forero llamaba la atención sobre un precio desmedido en changelly, ante una exposición mía de que tenía un 0,5% sólo de comisión en cripto y fees bajísimas.

Bien, hoy , en la llegada de GAME a 1 dólar y posterior dump , se me han tirado como hora y pico para 4 transferencias. Hartito, contacto al soporte y le digo que anuncian transferencias entre 5 minutos y 30 y que la wallet de destino espera. En ese punto pese a tener , como es normal, la cantidad de moneda elegida a la que sacaba parte de mis GAMES , me llega como un 4/5% de monedas menos / 71 ethers que se quedan en 67 y pico y , de hecho, la ficha previa varía magicamente conforme al intercambio finales /.

Intento contactar de nuevo al soporte y , un pop up me dice, con dos cojones, que mi cuenta está inhabilitada para ello, con lo que ni derecho al pataleo /aunque igual hasta mejor para el cuerpo / . 

Decir que en transferencias anteriors, pocas veces habia habido demora alguna , creo que una, pero también indicar que es en momentos de "corrida" cuando mejor se pueden hacer estas birguerías , por los volúmenes y las prisas.

Y nada, que con esta gente, servidor ya de puntillas y por las GAMES que aún me quedan y que shapeshift no tiene en su lista . EN shapeshift podía colgarse alguna transacción pero TE DEVOLVÍAN tus monedas originales /ya puestos, al menos y aunque un dump te pueda perjudicar, dejan claro que no hacen negocio con ello - más allá de las "esperas" que se curran para ver si consiguen en cajar la cotizaión a su conveniencia...pero siempre respetando el trato inicial/.

Y vaya, que por lo menos, lo coemnto y que quien quiera, tome nota. Menuda jeta.

Tarea próxima : Empezar a salsear el p2p de Bitsquare. Con todo este tipo de artistas en esta selva no hay reclamación posible y estamos vendidos.


----------



## Kondarra (25 Abr 2017)

The SEC is Now Weighing an Ethereum ETF Proposal - CoinDesk
A ver si hay suerte...


----------



## djun (26 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Hablábamos hace unos días de exchanges para trocar criptos, sin cash. Como shapeshift ó changelly. Un forero llamaba la atención sobre un precio desmedido en changelly, ante una exposición mía de que tenía un 0,5% sólo de comisión en cripto y fees bajísimas.



1300 dólares solo 0.65396126 BTC
o 1987 dólares igual a casi 1 BTC (0.99955463 BTC).

Bitcoin Ethereum Monero Ripple Litecoin Dash cryptocurrency exchange | Changelly


Un intercambio muy desfavorable. Así también hago yo buenos negocios.


----------



## juli (26 Abr 2017)

djun dijo:


> 1300 dólares solo 0.65396126 BTC
> o 1987 dólares igual a casi 1 BTC (0.99955463 BTC).
> 
> Bitcoin Ethereum Monero Ripple Litecoin Dash cryptocurrency exchange | Changelly
> ...



Sí, bárbaro, ya lo comentamos el otro día.

Pero también que en criptos no era así y en rigor, no lo era. Hasta que llega un cuello de botella y envíos voluminosos y ZASCA !!! 

Ya , tras esa generosa contribución, al que no quiera volver , que le den.


----------



## djun (26 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> Sí, bárbaro, ya lo comentamos el otro día.
> 
> Pero también que en criptos no era así y en rigor, no lo era. Hasta que llega un cuello de botella y envíos voluminosos y ZASCA !!!
> 
> Ya , tras esa generosa contribución, al que no quiera volver , que le den.



Sí. Parece que en el intercambio de criptos están mas ajustados. En la práctica no sé que tal funcionan los de changelly.

ShapeShift | Cryptocurrency Exchange | Simple Coin Conversion

1 BTC = 25.4788049 ETH
1 BTC = 17.48684824 DASH
1 BTC = 82.10461285 LTC


Bitcoin Ethereum Monero Ripple Litecoin Dash cryptocurrency exchange | Changelly

1 BTC = 25.489600329884478 ETH
1 BTC = 17.5328816 DASH
1 BTC = 81.52912751 LTC


CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations

1 BTC = 25.3719528285 ETH
1 BTC = 17.5752175373 DASH
1 BTC = 82.8843762951 LTC


----------



## juli (26 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> The SEC is Now Weighing an Ethereum ETF Proposal - CoinDesk
> A ver si hay suerte...



Ya te digo.

Y de no hacerlo, muchisima atención a la postura de la fotociopia traicionera de BTC , LTC , ya con segwit , las amistades peligrosas con BU , las ambiciones expansivas de la administración china y el desplazamiento definitivo de la economía mundial a Asia , en detrimento de una Europa obsoleta, esclerótica, invadida y empufada, que a USA no parece importarle un pimiento.

Un simple gesto desencadenaría un protagonismo de LTC impensable hace 2 meses en el nuevo paradigma económico del dinero virtual. No soslayemos esto. / la engrilletada a BTC ha sido un golpe pleno de hijoputismo y maestría , sobre eso cabe poca discusión y la cotización actual puede ser un dato puramente cosmético y de una vulnerabilidad aterradora /.

Es sólo una opción a barajar, pero LTC tiene sus bazas para un gran protagonismo. Y hace un mes sólo se hablaba de que ETH y tal vez Dash podrían discutir el dominio de Bitcoin. Se han coláo sin ruido, con la careta de chino sonriente y una tienducha de todo a 100 / léase moneducha de mala muerte / para talvez no alertar la soberbia de un Occidente llamado a más altos designios mientras se meten hasta la cocina Y CURRAN SIN DESCANSO : Marca de la casa.


CHINITO TONTO.../pelo camiseta del "JALD FOLK CAFÉ " /...chinito tooontooo... :fiufiu:







/ vaya, ya me ha costado encontrar la fotito ! /


----------



## Lord Vader (26 Abr 2017)

sagunto1234 dijo:


> alguien responde preguntas?
> Por favor, hay algun monedero que te sirva para varias monedas o cada moneda usa su propio monedero?
> -Los monederos son online (tipo correo electronico) o son programas que instalas en el disco duro?
> 
> gracias



*Ommiwallet* - Omniwallet™ - The Next Generation Wallet
*Jaxx *- Jaxx IO (BTC-ETH-DSH-ETC)
*Coinomi* - Coinomi - Free, Secure, Open-Source, Multi-Coin, Multi-Asset, HD Wallet for Bitcoin and Altcoins (Soporta muchas)
*ziftrwallet *- ziftrWALLET® | Digital Wallet For Multicoin Users

Yo uso los 2 primeros, Jaxx para android.


----------



## Divad (26 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> The SEC is Now Weighing an Ethereum ETF Proposal - CoinDesk
> A ver si hay suerte...



Seguro que entre amigos "listos" se hacen unas pajas y se acaba disparando :Baile: Pero para ello necesitarían que Raiden estuviese funcionando y veríamos el duelo LTC vs ETH.

Peces gordos han entradoy siguen entrando diversificando a lo grande. Puede ser la señal de que el show de las criptomonedas está cada vez más cerca.

El día de la esclavitud (aunque es cada día) 1 de Mayo comienza en Jordania.
The UN Wants to Adopt Bitcoin And Ethereum â€“Â And Soon - CoinDesk

Aragón para 2019
The path to mainstream decentralized organizations

Todo Dubai para 2020
Dubai Aims to Be a City Built on Blockchain - WSJ

Entra la cagarrina vender creyendo que ha tocado techo y recomprar más abajo cuando se mantiene o sigue subiendo con la calma. Me voy a quedar mirando un par de días.

Suerte para los que sigan bailando :Baile:


----------



## paketazo (26 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Masternodos: 4468 ... muy cerca de máximos, ha bajado media docena desde la semana pasada.
> 
> Wallets: 216654 ... los máximos recuerdo que andaban sobre 240.000
> 
> .



hoy 4480 / 4480...o sea, desde ayer 12 masternodos, o sea 12.000 Dash...o sea 840.000$

Wallets 218865 algo más de 2000 desde ayer.

Veo movimientos muy extraños, no es normal que suceda esto en tan pocas horas.

Por si interesa mirad las bollinger a 2 horas y a 4 horas, se ve claramente un estrechamiento, a mayores en diario tenemos un lateral que dura ya 10 días.

Estas "fotos" suelen anticipar algún movimiento relativamente brusco, lo que pasa es que para mi, es imposible saber la dirección.

Técnicamente diría que abajo, pero los indicadores de masternodos y wallets, me dicen lo contrario, así que de momento "todos quietos"

Un saludo y buen día.


----------



## Claudius (26 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> The SEC is Now Weighing an Ethereum ETF Proposal - CoinDesk
> A ver si hay suerte...



Este si tiene más posibilidades, por a quien representa que tanto le gusta a Divad recordarnos.

---------- Post added 26-abr-2017 at 10:39 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> hoy 4480 / 4480...o sea, desde ayer 12 masternodos, o sea 12.000 Dash...o sea 840.000$
> 
> Wallets 218865 algo más de 2000 desde ayer.
> 
> ...



La noticia que os puse ayer hombre, va a dar la vuelta al mundo.
Lo de Dash y su DAO va a hacer historia, si tu quieres crear ahora una empresa que gire en torno a Dash, si el *DAO la aprueba*, no te la financian, *te la pagan para que la montes*.

Ya he visto 3 proyectos de sinergias con empresas de un nivel alto, 

el exchange, 
la pasarela de blockchain
y ahora el gateway de pagos fiat (usd)

Y otras de segundo nivel..

El crowfunding, se va a quedar obsoleto. 
Se está enterando la gente.., lo que es un DAO para financiar, si haces sinergias con la comunidad dueña del DAO (ergo su tesoro)


----------



## zyro (26 Abr 2017)

Divad dijo:


> The UN Wants to Adopt Bitcoin And Ethereum â€“Â*And Soon - CoinDesk



Buen artículo, no tenía ni idea que la UN estuviera tanteando las criptomonedas. Realmente interesante


----------



## Merlin (26 Abr 2017)

Yo llevo un par de semanas observando a Byteball y su comportamiento es sorprendente: es la única altcoin (de las listadas como currencies en coinmarketcap) que ha pasado de la barrera psicológica de los 100$ y actualmente está en 204$ siendo su capitalización de solo 32 millones y su volumen diario de menos de 300k. 

¿Podría ser que la hubieran tomado (o directamente creado) un grupo de inversores que sepan tradear y que, usando muchas cuentas, estén realizando numerosas operaciones de compraventa entre ellos para subir artificialmente el precio de esta cripto y forrarse? ¿Esto es posible?


----------



## Claudius (26 Abr 2017)

https://www.forbes.com/sites/lauras...asset-could-also-spell-its-doom/#54c9f9166adc

ienso:

_As this impasse in digital gold continues to play out in competing censored Reddit forums, disparaging comments on Twitter and alleged social media troll campaigns masterminded from secret “dragon’s den” Slack channels, other, perhaps better-architected, assets could and are picking up new investors and users. Bitcoin’s percentage of the total market capitalization of all coins has dropped over four years from 90+% to about 67%, and new cryptocurrency-focused hedge funds are spreading out their investments across the space. Coinbase, one of the biggest cryptocurrency startups, based its new product on another network, Ethereum, not bitcoin, citing bitcoin’s stalemate-induced high transaction fees. And an up-and-coming project, Storj, is also switching from the bitcoin blockchain to Ethereum’s due to bitcoin’s high fees and delays. A few bitcoin-like systems with built-in mechanisms for resolving conflicts like the current impasse in bitcoin, such as Tezos, Decred and Cosmos, have launched or will be launching later this year. While it remains to be seen how well they manage divisions within the community, if they and other networks like Ethereum, whose founder is still around to lead the community (bitcoin's unknown founder left years ago), prove able to grow and not stagnate, bitcoin’s first-mover advantage could evaporate._​


----------



## Morsa (26 Abr 2017)

Como véis Monero para entrar? Aún espero que corrija algo más, quizás hasta los 18,30. Si pierde el suelo anterior, puede que se vea en problemas.

Alguien está pensando que cuando contraten al matemático habrá pump? *

Monero | Funding Required » Hire PhD mathematician to look into post-quantum crypto, ZK protocols, blockchain bloat.

* Nótese la ironía


----------



## Alxemi (26 Abr 2017)

nav acaba de liberar el cliente que permite votar por el segwit,

Como sea al final NAV la primera coin con segwit me voy a descojonar xD

Por ahora sigue pumpeando, cuando pille volumen podemos flipar.

---------- Post added 26-abr-2017 at 14:11 ----------

nuevo generador de paper wallet para nav:

Nav Coin Paper Wallet


----------



## juli (26 Abr 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Yo llevo un par de semanas observando a Byteball y su comportamiento es sorprendente: es la única altcoin (de las listadas como currencies en coinmarketcap) que ha pasado de la barrera psicológica de los 100$ y actualmente está en 204$ siendo su capitalización de solo 32 millones y su volumen diario de menos de 300k.
> 
> ¿Podría ser que la hubieran tomado (o directamente creado) un grupo de inversores que sepan tradear y que, usando muchas cuentas, estén realizando numerosas operaciones de compraventa entre ellos para subir artificialmente el precio de esta cripto y forrarse? ¿Esto es posible?



Pero hombre, eso es el pan nuestro de cada día. En qué crees que andan las ballenas bitcoñeras ? Crees que las subidas de bitcoin provienen de nuevos "creyentes" ? Precisamente con alternativas REALES ya en todos los medios la gente es tan idiota que prefiere márgenes menores para inversiones mayores ? ? Con BTC maniatado, caro, lentisimo al lado de otras opciones ...? Si BTC pudiese reinvertir sus recursos en su propio proyecto, estaría creciendo exponencialmente y regodeándose en su propio ego como ha hecho desde que nació "y si tiempo para tí si no lo entiendes o no pillas", pero el caso es que las carterazas se vuelven locas y Shitland es terreno abonado a la fertilidad de semejantes fujos de pasta. Pasta que en cuanto crece, vuelve a, multipilcada a BTC. Y esa pasta es la que los pequeños particulares en masa nos dejamos en los dumps, factor que influye en los ratios de incluso el trader más avispado. El asunto es que, desde luego, un crío que se pilla 3 Gamecredits para un juego no es el poseedor tipo de uno o diez MasterNodes de Dash , como tampoco lo es un rico analfabeto en criptos. Lo es alguien con medios económicos y criterio en el sector. / 1,2,3 ...responda otra vez ??? /. :rolleye:

BTC a día de hoy, sólo tiene una certeza propia y una baza : Que tiene mucha pasta. Y es lo que están usando. Ni siquiera saben si tienen una moneda en el sentido existencial o creativo del término, que era un elemento clave en toda la evolución de BTC hasta hace nada. BTC es un rico ocioso . Y muy peligroso, pero por pura y sinple influencia en el mercado de criptodivisas. A día de hoy por absolutamente nada más. Y lo cierto es que dar rienda suelta a las posibilidades creativas de la blockchain - quien necesite hacerlo - en "otros prados" mientras haces mutis por el foro o desvías la atención del otrora fundamental terreno filosófico del proyecto y tu cuenta engorda, engorda y engorda, es de lo más cómodo. Otra cosa es querer que los demás se crean la película que te montas de cara al público y especialmente de cara al inversor en criptos, cuya impresión exacta de BTC como agente de mercado es fundamental en cada uno de sus movimientos.

Ahora mismo y desde hace un mes el mercado lo pide a gritos, se necesita una alternativa sólida en 3 cifras , circunstancia que está apunto de producirse. Eso nos meterá en una nueva situación , la de moverse en las criptos sin la imposición bitconiana. Cuando se acepte un "cobijo" de facto más allá de BTC , las revalorizaciones relativas en la coin elegida/s van a ser infinitamente mayores a las subidas de un dígito que muestra BTC a día de hoy .Lo acojonante es que ello no solo se hará con el botín de mercado de los altcoiners, sino que tentará seriamente a los tenedores de BTC y pondrá en serio riesgo el status de mercado de un producto en coma que sin la respiración asistida de la dinámica de drenaje actual y sin bajarse al ruedo a pelear su parte de pastel con unos argumentos que ya no tiene en sus manos por su parálisis interna , puede desembocar perfectamente en una crisis de BTC jamás vista.

Un referente en 100 $ de pie firme. Y empezará otra película. La gorda y masiva,salvo licencia de un Jihan delirantemente despreciado al que el BTC conocido hasta ahora debe, les guste o no, su propia vida.

En mi opinión, los inversores en criptos deben empezar a pensar EN DÓLARES, referenciarse a BTC es sólo una opción , que puede llevar a serios errores. De poder vivir en otro patrón, se está a un paso y hay 2 ó 3 serias aspirantes a materializarlo. Y que BTC rece para que la elegida no sea LTC , porque ello podría implicar su cadena perpetua con esos grilletes o su condena a un hard fork a la brava para salvar los muebles que se debería haber valorado con mayor valentía en su día. Que BTC esgrima hoy el mínimo estandarte libertario cuando es el calzonazos más achicharrado del mundo es de traca.

En fin, 100 pavos de pie firme. En mi opinión, psicionarse en as alternativas a ello en la medida oportuna que estime cada cual es la clave a día de hoy. Ni cebarse en ICOS exponenciales imposibles ni en un elefante enfermo que o se cura o pasará a un plano irrelavante en cualquier momento.

Suerte a todos.


----------



## paketazo (26 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> hoy 4480 / 4480...o sea, desde ayer 12 masternodos, o sea 12.000 Dash...o sea 840.000$
> 
> Wallets 218865 algo más de 2000 desde ayer.
> 
> ...



De nuevo movimientos en masternodos:

4464 / 4464

pensé que había puesto mal el número antes, pero es imposible, pues copio y pego.

Tengo la impresión que estos 16 nodos, están pasando de manos privadas sin exchanger.

Se están produciendo movimientos de tenedores duros, y nadie es tan tonto como para tener parado un nodo que deja 500$ al mes a día de hoy.

o sea 18 nodos, nos dan 8000$ al mes...¡quién los tuviera!

Veremos a lo largo de esta semana si reaparecen esos 16 nodos, o los mantienen escondidos.

Un saludo


----------



## racional (26 Abr 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Yo llevo un par de semanas observando a Byteball y su comportamiento es sorprendente: es la única altcoin (de las listadas como currencies en coinmarketcap) que ha pasado de la barrera psicológica de los 100$ y actualmente está en 204$ siendo su capitalización de solo 32 millones y su volumen diario de menos de 300k.



Porque solo tiene 160,276 monedas en circulacion, a estas alturas ya deberias saber eso.


----------



## Claudius (26 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> En fin, 100 pavos de pie firme. En mi opinión, psicionarse en as alternativas a ello en la medida oportuna que estime cada cual es la clave a día de hoy. Ni cebarse en ICOS exponenciales imposibles ni en un elefante enfermo que o se cura o pasará a un plano irrelavante en cualquier momento.
> 
> Suerte a todos.



Juli, como te gusta escribir.  
Yo me postulo por varios análisis en este orden: ETH, LTC y Dash en consolidar los 100$ y con proyectos de futuro. LTC, me da a mi que es algo más que un mero token de un ecosistema, para los chinos (nación)..


Sinceramente me alegra mucho por los retornos que estáis consiguiendo, y espero que consigáis vuestros objetivos máximos anuales, ya que objetivos mínimos los tenéis obtenidos.
Solo espero que las plusvalías las uséis de forma inteligente, para vuestras vidas y entorno. :rolleye:


----------



## juli (26 Abr 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Juli, como te gusta escribir.



y lo poco que aprendo... :XX:


----------



## Kondarra (26 Abr 2017)

Al menos a mí el panorama actual me sorprende. 

BTC dominance: 66% aprox. Nunca ha bajado del 65%. 
BTC para arriba. ETH para arriba. ETC hasta ayer para arriba, ahora lateral. LTC para arriba. XRP lateral. DASH baja, pero poco. 

¿Pasamos a un panorama en el que ya no se cumple lo de sube btc baja el resto y viceversa?


----------



## Claudius (26 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Al menos a mí el panorama actual me sorprende.
> 
> BTC dominance: 66% aprox. Nunca ha bajado del 65%.
> BTC para arriba. ETH para arriba. ETC hasta ayer para arriba, ahora lateral. LTC para arriba. XRP lateral. DASH baja, pero poco.
> ...



A ver si aparece una crisis y se ve el patrón. Si es de exchange todo bajará. Qué es la más probable por el panorama del USDT


----------



## juli (26 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Al menos a mí el panorama actual me sorprende.
> 
> BTC dominance: 66% aprox. Nunca ha bajado del 65%.
> BTC para arriba. ETH para arriba. ETC hasta ayer para arriba, ahora lateral. LTC para arriba. XRP lateral. DASH baja, pero poco.
> ...



Eso , aunque colee, ya no existe, Kondarra o no como una constante de dominancia. Aunque BTC ań lo puede hacer con la gorra puntualmente, sin duda.

100 $ de pie firme en una blockchain sólida sería la profilaxis necesaria para vivir de espaldas a ello.

Ahora haz cuentas de la pasta que entraría a echar la siesta entre pump y pump en una moneda 12 ó 15 veces más barata que BTC y en la que posiblemente vayamos a ver revalorizaciones del 100% sin que se llame ChiquilicuatreCoin ni tenga como capitalización el bote de una despedida de soltero, sino que salga en el descanso de la Superbowl o la "tristemente" fallecido Botín la lleve en un pín en su solapa.

En mi opinión, la mitad de la pasta disponible debería estar siempre en 4 5 del top 10, siempre. Con un ojo a las amarras /btc/ y otro a la caña /pumps, minialts , icos y demás .

Por si "el cartero" te pilla fuera de casa, más que nada.


----------



## Merlin (26 Abr 2017)

racional dijo:


> Porque solo tiene 160,276 monedas en circulacion, a estas alturas ya deberias saber eso.



¿Qué quieres decir exactamente? ¿Que el tener pocas monedas en circulación explica que sea la única altcoin que vale más de 100$?


----------



## Claudius (26 Abr 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> ¿Qué quieres decir exactamente? ¿Que el tener pocas monedas en circulación explica que sea la única altcoin que vale más de 100$?



Entre otras razones:
Cryptocurrency Inflation vs Deflation


----------



## Alxemi (26 Abr 2017)

Barry silbert lanza por fin el producto financiero de etc, los movimientos de estos últimos días han debido ser por información privilegiada: Grayscale Opens Ethereum Classic Vehicle to Accredited Investors - CoinDesk

Desde móvil


----------



## racional (26 Abr 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> ¿Qué quieres decir exactamente? ¿Que el tener pocas monedas en circulación explica que sea la única altcoin que vale más de 100$?



Es evidente, que si hay menos cantidad, valdran mas, que si hay más.

---------- Post added 26-abr-2017 at 14:43 ----------




Kondarra dijo:


> Al menos a mí el panorama actual me sorprende.
> 
> BTC dominance: 66% aprox. Nunca ha bajado del 65%.
> BTC para arriba. ETH para arriba. ETC hasta ayer para arriba, ahora lateral. LTC para arriba. XRP lateral. DASH baja, pero poco.
> ...



Esta entrando bastante dinero nuevo, ahora mismo $31.505.320.608 entre todas.

---------- Post added 26-abr-2017 at 15:00 ----------

Atencion a namecoin que se esta moviendo, podria ser el proximo, igual que hizo hace poco novacoin.


----------



## Claudius (26 Abr 2017)

Tenemos un punto de inflexión (1 doble techo) en btc, kondarra el otro día preguntaba sobre patrones y tal en usd a 3 días se ve bien:

Doble techo, te va a interesar | Novatos Trading Club

Hagan sus apuestas señores!


----------



## Kondarra (26 Abr 2017)

Ya está, ya se ha alcanzado el número mínimo de bloques necesario para que el Segwit de LTC salga adelante. Queda oficializarlo.


----------



## juli (26 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Ya está, ya se ha alcanzado el número mínimo de bloques necesario para que el Segwit de LTC salga adelante. Queda oficializarlo.



A ver si lo hacen con un book bajo el brazo.

Esperemos que le tengan a su monedita el respeto que merece / o que debería merecerles /.


----------



## Divad (26 Abr 2017)

Desde finales de diciembre 2016 la capitalización global se ha disparado.

Sobre LTC, le quedan 0 days, 17 hours, 50 minutes. Hasta que no cierren el bloque no se dará por activado, no?

Veremos la caída de BTC? Cuánto creéis que subirá LTC? Estoy indeciso si comprar más fichas ::


----------



## plus ultra (26 Abr 2017)

alguna "pista/señal" de las cripto que puedan entraran a polo en mayo.


----------



## psiloman (26 Abr 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Desde finales de diciembre 2016 la capitalización global se ha disparado.
> 
> Sobre LTC, le quedan 0 days, 17 hours, 50 minutes. Hasta que no cierren el bloque no se dará por activado, no?
> 
> Veremos la caída de BTC? Cuánto creéis que subirá LTC? Estoy indeciso si comprar más fichas ::



Punto 1. Hay chinos de por medio, es absolutamente imprevisible lo que va a pasar.

Punto 2. Debería de subir bastante en un primer empujón y después, si manejan bien la privilegiada posición en la que se encuentra LTC, debería subir mucho más, como para cargar duro en LTC. Pero me remito al punto 1.


----------



## Lord Vader (26 Abr 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Desde finales de diciembre 2016 la capitalización global se ha disparado.
> 
> Sobre LTC, le quedan 0 days, 17 hours, 50 minutes. Hasta que no cierren el bloque no se dará por activado, no?
> 
> *Veremos la caída de BTC?* Cuánto creéis que subirá LTC? Estoy indeciso si comprar más fichas ::





¿Cuanto ha subido BTC desde que lo dabas por muerto? ¿300$? :fiufiu:


----------



## Divad (26 Abr 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Punto 1. Hay chinos de por medio, es absolutamente imprevisible lo que va a pasar.
> 
> Punto 2. Debería de subir bastante en un primer empujón y después, si manejan bien la privilegiada posición en la que se encuentra LTC, debería subir mucho más, como para cargar duro en LTC. Pero me remito al punto 1.



Recogeré beneficios de otras fichas y las cambiaré por LTC. Veremos que tal sienta el empujón. Comerse a BTC y plantarse en unos 800$ estaría bastante bien :XX:

El jodido chino es imprevisible, si LTC está más extendido en China que BTC no creo que se la meta doblada a sus propios amigos.



lord vader dijo:


> ¿Cuanto ha subido BTC desde que lo dabas por muerto? ¿300$? :fiufiu:



En 1 mes, unos 300$~. wuaoooo! :Baile:

BTC Dominance: 66.3% Con tendencia al infierno si no activan segwit :XX:

Lo gracioso del nuevo Sistema es que cualquiera sabe si una mierda subirá o bajará y para ello basta con ver el proyecto que están tejiendo.


----------



## Claudius (26 Abr 2017)

Divad dijo:


> En 1 mes, unos 300$~. wuaoooo! :Baile:
> 
> Lo gracioso del nuevo Sistema es que cualquiera sabe si una mierda subirá o bajará y para ello basta con ver el proyecto que están tejiendo.



"Technology Cults" Cause Crypto Divide Instead of Harmony - Dash Force News


Hay señor... no me lleves pronto... que quiero ver y conocer más.


----------



## paketazo (26 Abr 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Recogeré beneficios de otras fichas y las cambiaré por LTC. Veremos que tal sienta el empujón. Comerse a BTC y plantarse en unos 800$ estaría bastante bien :XX:
> 
> El jodido chino es imprevisible, si LTC está más extendido en China que BTC no creo que se la meta doblada a sus propios amigos.
> 
> ...



Hombre, yo no quiero quitarte la ilusión, y que así sea si el mercado lo decide, ya que es soberano...pero creo que se me escapa algo.

La distribución de LTC es buena, pero por mucho que implemente segwit, habrá que probar la red, saber las ventajas, inconvenientes, adopción, aceptación...

Hay otras monedas ya con posibilidades similares o mejores en l mercado sin necesidad de seqwit...vamos, que no dudo que pueda subir un pico, pero yo todo esto, y lo digo más desde la ignorancia que desde un análisis profundo, lo veo como un pump forzado a propósito para no quedarse descolgado de la cabeza top 10 o seguir en el candelero cueste lo que cueste.

Y no te fíes de los chinos cuando haya dinero de por medio...son capaces de vender a su madre por una buena apuesta, y si el chino gana más poniéndose corto y tirando LTC al carajo, no dudes que lo hará...o ya lo está haciendo.

Tampoco esperes la "famosa" adopción China de nada...ahi solo adoptan oro...y poco.


Por cierto de nuevo han aparecido los nodos de Dash que echaba de menos:

4481 / 4481

nuevo ATH

Un saludo, y veremos en que se queda todo esto.


----------



## racional (26 Abr 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Recogeré beneficios de otras fichas y las cambiaré por LTC. Veremos que tal sienta el empujón. Comerse a BTC y plantarse en unos 800$ estaría bastante bien :XX:



No ves que eso no puede pasar? ahora mismo BTC esta subiendo incluso sin que segwit. Si hay una capaz de quitar el puesto a BTC será Ethereum.


----------



## Kondarra (26 Abr 2017)

ETH cerca de mirarle a la cara a los 50€.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (26 Abr 2017)

ETH ATH.


:Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Divad (26 Abr 2017)

@Claudius: La eterna dualidad, donde siempre ganan los que están fuera del juego controlando que los movimientos vayan al compás, como si todo ocurriese de forma natural.

@paketazo: Tras los movimientos del chino es de esperar que no son de fiar. Es para entrar, recoger beneficios y salirse cagando hostias. El chino tiene poca pinta de ser judío y no es más que un títere del juego que le ha tocado hacer el papel de malote en BTC y de bueno para enriquecer a los millones de chinos que estén dentro de LTC.

@racional: Hay demasiados judíos por metro cuadrado en ETH ::

Empezamos por la cabeza: Vitalik Buterin 



> Nacimiento	31 de enero de 1994 (23 años)
> Bandera de Rusia Kolomna, Rusia
> Residencia	Zug, Suiza
> Nacionalidad	Ruso, Canadiense
> ...



Con 20 años le dan una beca de 100.000$, doble nacionalidad y encima viviendo en Suiza... :fiufiu:

Quien le da la beca es:

Peter Andreas Thiel 11 de octubre de, 1967 (49 años) Frankfurt , Alemania Occidental.



> Ciudadanía	Alemania
> Estados Unidos
> Nueva Zelanda
> alma mater	La Universidad de Stanford ( JD ) ( BA )
> ...



Datos sacados de la wikipedia.

Estuvo presente en la fiesta del club Bildelberg 2015

Hace falta decir más? :fiufiu:

Sabiendo esto y querer aprovechar el tirón de LTC es jodido. Igual la fiesta de LTC durará un par de días o semanas para contentar la economía de los chinos, hasta que salga al escenario ETH arrasando con todo junto con sus decenas de aplicaciones para mantener el nuevo Sistema.

No me extiendo más no vaya a ser que reciba ataques DDoS u otra visita por sorpresa del Ce-NeI ::


----------



## Claudius (26 Abr 2017)

Un exchange Venezolano, ha incorporado Dash en su cartera y está promocionándolo para remesas.
* (no pongo la etiqueta de youtube) 

Enviando Dash desde PanamÃ¡ a Venezuela - Dash from PanamÃ¡ to Venezuela - YouTube

Enviando Dash desde Panamá a Venezuela - Dash from Panamá to Venezuela - YouTube


----------



## Superoeo (27 Abr 2017)

Sí, la verdad es que ETH está casi claro que va a ir subiendo e intentar ponerse al lado del BTC, es una que a pesar de estar cara conviene tener en cartera pues su destino parece casi escrito.

Sobre LTC, la verdad es que tampoco tengo ni idea de qué va a ocurrir. ¿Realmente creeis que será un pump momentáneo y moderado de unos días o semanas y luego al carajo?

Por cierto NAV parece que ha despertado del letargo tras las nuevas noticias. Veremos a dónde llega pero voy cargadete, así que espero que siga para arriba 

Ardor es otra de la que llevo cosillas y también ha despegado. ¿Cómo lo veis? Pump momentáneo o expectativas de mantenerse? 

XRP sigue más tiesa que la mojama, veremos qué pasa.

Y BTC, quiero pillar algunos más para meter en alts, pero estoy esperando a ver si corrige, si tira para arriba o se va al carajo como anuncian muchos, que no quiero comprar y para cuando me lleguen valgan la mitad xD


----------



## Divad (27 Abr 2017)

@Superoeo: Con la bonita cartera que tienes más te valdría no tener todos los huevos de oro en BTC :: Llevan 2 semanas avisando en el foro de petada. Si fuese tú, compraba ETH y los guardaba en una wallet.

Sobre NAV, no veo ningún judío ::


----------



## racional (27 Abr 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Y BTC, quiero pillar algunos más para meter en alts, pero estoy esperando a ver si corrige, si tira para arriba o se va al carajo como anuncian muchos, que no quiero comprar y para cuando me [Blleguen valgan la mitad[/B] xD



No creo que vaya a pasar eso la verdad, justo ahora uno decia en un chat que podria alcanzar $3000 este año. Que no creo que vaya a ocurrir, pero tampoco seria tan raro. Hay que tener en cuenta una cosa, si sigue entrando dinero nuevo, bitcoin puede seguir subiendo aunque la el porcentaje de la dominance baje.


----------



## Divad (27 Abr 2017)

Seguramente te interese superoeo



luckymixes dijo:


> El problema del USDT es principalmente para Bitfinex, puesto que es el único exchange (que yo sepa) que anuncia la convertibilidad del 1USDT=1USD
> 
> Otros exchanges como Kraken simplemente aceptan esta moneda como una alt más y la cotizan en USD a lo que el mercado diga.
> 
> ...



Del hilo de Bitcoin


----------



## Claudius (27 Abr 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Sobre LTC, la verdad es que tampoco tengo ni idea de qué va a ocurrir. ¿Realmente creeis que será un pump momentáneo y moderado de unos días o semanas y luego al carajo?



Uff a saber... el roadmap chino, un detalle es que el chino kudeiro, 'a permitido' y sin mucha oposición, que se apruebe en Lite el SG cuando creo tiene pool bloqueante. Y eso, algo quiere decir. ienso:

Lo que técnicamente, le da a Lite la capacidad de implementar LN cosa que he leído que una startup francesa está en la testnet de Lite implementándolo, y para Agosto creen tener producto.

Ahora que es lo que yo quería ver, viene lo chulo, todos los soft. cliente (wallet, etc.) se tienen que reprogramar para ser compatibles con SW, y a un sólo error que tenga uno.. :ouch:

Además, para btc va a llegar moonbean, para pagos instantáneos.
What is Moonbeam?
moonbeam/overview.md at master · luno/moonbeam · GitHub

Lo que no me queda claro es, como quedará la fee.


----------



## Kondarra (27 Abr 2017)

¿Alguno conocéis la estrategia de trading del "Ping Pong"? Parece ser óptima en mercados laterales. No encuentro información buena. Estoy pensando en XRP.


----------



## Alxemi (27 Abr 2017)

Me flipa como etc y nem se van empatando constantemente en marketcap.


----------



## common sense (27 Abr 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Sí, la verdad es que ETH está casi claro que va a ir subiendo e intentar ponerse al lado del BTC, es una que a pesar de estar cara conviene tener en cartera pues su destino parece casi escrito.



Todo el mundo parece tener esto claro, yo tengo todo metido metido en ETH y mas voy a meter en los siguientes dias.
Pero esto es una vision compartida, por mucha gente, lo que no entiendo es porque no esta en 200 ya. Pero bueno mejor puedo comprar mas barato.


----------



## Divad (27 Abr 2017)

common sense dijo:


> Todo el mundo parece tener esto claro, yo tengo todo metido metido en ETH y mas voy a meter en los siguientes dias.
> Pero esto es una vision compartida, por mucha gente, lo que no entiendo es porque no esta en 200 ya. Pero bueno mejor puedo comprar mas barato.



Si estuviera en 200, más gente como tú, como yo y muchos más lo verían más claro y lo meterían todo ::

Van caminando sin hacer mucho ruido, de tapadillo, como si la "élite" le costase integrarse en el nuevo Sistema (que ellos mismos han creado).

Ahora es la oportunidad de meterle la pasta que uno se pueda permitir, por mi les pido que se mantengan en 60$ durante 13 días. Así le meto más chicha


----------



## Alxemi (27 Abr 2017)

Posibles problemas en la activacion de SW en LTC:

Buckle your seatbelts: there may be some minor turbulence for SW activation on Litecoin. : litecoin


----------



## racional (27 Abr 2017)

Al final el ETC ha despertado, tanto tiempo parado en $1,50, y ahora mira, podria irse hasta $10.


----------



## michinato (27 Abr 2017)

Lisk está subiendo bastante, ahora mismo 0.00041162BTC ($0.532381), acercándose a los precios en BTC en los que entramos algunos (en $ ya los superó hace tiempo). 

En las últimas 24h ha habido unos cuantos pumps fuertes en varias monedas del top:

```
24h     7días
ETH  10.90%  16.49%
ETC  25.10%  50.63%
XEM  15.30%  60.12%
LSK  18.36%  42.51%
```

Por cierto, de las top, la que más baja es PIVX

```
24h     7días
PIVX  -9.78%  -34.69%
```
Si baja un poco más entraré.


Que estas épocas en las que casi todo el mundo estará consiguiendo grandes subidas en las alts que posee no os anule la capacidad de reflexión y la humildad. Yo sigo pensando que tarde o temprano habrá consenso en BTC y recuperará gran parte de lo que se haya metido en altcoins.


----------



## paketazo (27 Abr 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Me flipa como etc y nem se van empatando constantemente en marketcap.



A ti lo que te flipa es que vas cargado de esas dos y a mayores de NAV... : :Aplauso:

un saludo


----------



## racional (27 Abr 2017)

Esto parece que va por turnos.

Recientemente subieron por este orden

primero fue dash
luego le siguio ETH
luego litecoin
ahora ETC
siguiente ?


----------



## paketazo (27 Abr 2017)

racional dijo:


> Esto parece que va por turnos.
> 
> Recientemente subieron por este orden
> 
> ...



Aun que no parezca un análisis serio, es bastante cierto que ahora mismo dentro del circuito económico de las alts más capitalizadas hay una rotación de dinero.

Es probable que ahora le toque a las que menos han subido estas semanas del top 10...Dash, Monero, XRP...si se cumple, tendremos otro patrón para sacar conclusiones, aun que sea poco fiable.

El dinero es nervioso, y en cuanto ven que una empieza a bajar, se escapa, y cuando una empieza a subir, acuden como moscas a la miel...es una especie de todos a una, y por eso vemos tantos absurdos a veces a los que no le encontramos sentido.

Esto es normal en mercados inmaduros, pero con el tiempo se asentarán, y se verán subidas menos exageradas, pero tendremos mayor tranquilidad.

Creo que ahora mismo estamos en un momento de tomar decisiones cara el largo plazo, colocarnos, y esperar.

Pensad en el Nasdaq de los años 90...pues esto podría ser igual...quién acierte alguno de los caballos ganadores, verá revalorizaciones de muchos dígitos, y quién se equivoque pues perderá todo.

Apple 1985 0.30$ hoy 144$
IBM 1992 10$ hoy 160$
Microsoft 1990 0.80$ hoy 67$

Pongo las referentes, pero no olvidéis que otras han desaparecido (World Com, Metromedia...)

Creo que el modo de "asegurar" es ir a las más capitalizadas, pero evidentemente tampoco es un método fiable, pues de todo puede pasar.

Suerte y buen día.


----------



## Alxemi (27 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> A ti lo que te flipa es que vas cargado de esas dos y a mayores de NAV... : :Aplauso:
> 
> un saludo



Que va de NEM no tengo nada, aunque tuve mucho.

Mola que suba pero no hay que hacerse excesivas ilusiones, no es lo que suba sino lo que se mantenga y eso tarda en verse. Además el buy&holder debe mantenerse impasible ante cualquier tipo de evento alcista o bajista...


----------



## racional (27 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Es probable que ahora le toque a las que menos han subido estas semanas del top 10...Dash, Monero, XRP...si se cumple, tendremos otro patrón para sacar conclusiones, aun que sea poco fiable.



Siguiendo el orden que suele seguir el mercado, el siguiente deberia ser Monero yo creo, y su tendencia deberia ser alcanzar a ETC, por lo que su precio quedaria en $32.


----------



## Claudius (27 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Pensad en el Nasdaq de los años 90...pues esto podría ser igual...quién acierte alguno de los caballos ganadores, verá revalorizaciones de muchos dígitos, y quién se equivoque pues perderá todo.
> 
> Apple 1985 0.30$ hoy 144$
> IBM 1992 10$ hoy 160$
> Microsoft 1990 0.80$ hoy 67$



Ahí le has dado, no es descartable que en un futuro 'el regulador' yanki creará un índice para 'empresas/comunidades' de tecnologías o cuelquen de Nasdaq.
El término ICO va a ser un cambio importante de la forma de financiar un proyecto emprendedor dejando el actual término crowfunding obsoleto, como estamos viendo. En lugar se sacar acciones, se sacarán tokens cryptográficos.

Si se pronostica que btc, llegue a 10.000, a dónde irá eth? los 3 dígitos son cuestión de tiempo/dinero de multinacionales.

Alxemi, ya te lo dije... que te vas a hacer *multi* pero que aún no lo sabes.  las estás clavando todas.


----------



## paketazo (27 Abr 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Que va de NEM no tengo nada, aunque tuve mucho.
> 
> Mola que suba pero no hay que hacerse excesivas ilusiones, no es lo que suba sino lo que se mantenga y eso tarda en verse. Además el buy&holder debe mantenerse impasible ante cualquier tipo de evento alcista o bajista...



Hace años competía en una disciplina deportiva de alto nivel, y un compañero me dijo tras ganar un campeonato importante:

- Lo difícil no es llegar, es mantenerse.

Tus palabras me lo han traído ala memoria pues es una verdad como un templo. Una altcoin puede hacer un 100X, pero si no logra demostrar que su madera es firme y está labrada para quedarse, acabará perdiendo todo lo ganado.

un saludo


----------



## Alxemi (27 Abr 2017)

racional dijo:


> Siguiendo el orden que suele seguir el mercado, el siguiente deberia ser Monero yo creo, y su tendencia deberia ser alcanzar a ETC, por lo que su precio quedaria en $32.



joder alguien te ha leido y ha hecho una buena compra de XMR, el timing es clavado ::

que oye no voy a decir que me parezca mal


----------



## Claudius (27 Abr 2017)

Para comprar tarjetas regalos de Amazon con un 20% de Dto. (Irlandeses)
Bitcart.io - Buy Amazon gift cards with bitcoins and save 15%.

Al estilo de purse.io (chinorros)


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (27 Abr 2017)

Entro con unas chapas a TaaS. El proyecto parece interesante.


----------



## Kondarra (27 Abr 2017)

Russia opens the door to cryptocurrencies


----------



## racional (27 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Russia opens the door to cryptocurrencies



Esta claro que estamos al principio de un gran cambio financiero, aun queda mucho dinero por entrar, y eso que las bolsas estan subiendo, cuando bajen uno de los destinos turisticos del dinero seran las cryptos.


----------



## psiloman (27 Abr 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Entro con unas chapas a TaaS. El proyecto parece interesante.



Yo también he entrado con lo poco que tengo libre, pero bueno, estoy dentro.

Parece muy interesante, si no es un Scam claro.


----------



## racional (27 Abr 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Entro con unas chapas a TaaS. El proyecto parece interesante.



Cuidado nada mas salir una crypto porque los mineros siempre venden las primeras monedas carisimas, y la tendencia es que vayan bajando de precio hasta que se estabilize.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (27 Abr 2017)

racional dijo:


> Cuidado nada mas salir una crypto porque los mineros siempre venden las primeras monedas carisimas, y la tendencia es que vayan bajando de precio hasta que se estabilize.



He entrado al crowdsale. Lo que pase a corto plazo en principio me la pela, voy a darle tiempo a ver qué tal se desarrolla.


----------



## Claudius (27 Abr 2017)

Bitfinex Price Spreads Bring Uncertainty to Bitcoin's Price Rally - Bitcoin News
Toca retirada estratégica?


----------



## Kondarra (27 Abr 2017)

Lo he posteado en el hilo de Ethereum. ¿Por aquí hay interesados en una compra conjunta de Ledger Nano S?


----------



## sagunto1234 (27 Abr 2017)

cuando sale una nueva moneda regalan monedas?
alguno de vosotros ha ganado dinero con el bitcoin gracias a obtenerlos en los primeros meses?

gracias

---------- Post added 27-abr-2017 at 20:14 ----------




Kondarra dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que estás pidiendo a una persona que no te conoce absolutamente de nada invertir de manera altruista parte de su tiempo para responder tus inquietudes. Así que ten un poco de paciencia. Incluso se puede dar el caso que no te contesten (siempre quedará Google). Un "por favor" nunca sobra. En este hilo tenemos muy buen rollo.



perdona.....


----------



## paketazo (27 Abr 2017)

BTC dominancia al 65%.

Las altcoins están pegando una subida tremenda, sobre todo en el caso de ETH, le está comiendo terreno a mamá.

No hace tanto aun recuerdo, algunos en otro foro famoso que muchos conocen por aquí, se reían casi a carcajada cuando ETH cotizaba a menos de 1$ asegurando que pronto valdría 0 patatero.

Y lo digo sin tener ni una, pero en este mundo nunca se puede dar nada por sentado.

El tiempo acaba poniendo todo en su lugar, lo jodido es estar vivo para llegar a verlo.



sagunto1234 dijo:


> cuando sale una nueva moneda regalan monedas?
> alguno de vosotros ha ganado dinero con el bitcoin gracias a obtenerlos en los primeros meses?
> 
> gracias
> ...




Eso tienes que ir al otro foro, creo que por allí hay varios millonarios (early adopters)...o había.

Por aquí también los hay, pero no te lo van a decir ni de coña.

y sí, en algunos casos, se regalan monedas, sobre todo en las menos publicitadas o conocidas.



Un saludo y buenas tardes a todos.


----------



## Claudius (27 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Lo he posteado en el hilo de Ethereum. ¿Por aquí hay interesados en una compra conjunta de Ledger Nano S?



Yo no tengo inconveniente en hablar de ethereum, aquí, pero tener n hilos para mi ya me parece un lío. Y en la vida hay que simplificar. Si postéais temas relevantes aquí os lo agradecería.


----------



## Kondarra (27 Abr 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Yo no tengo inconveniente en hablar de ethereum, aquí, pero tener n hilos para mi ya me parece un lío. Y en la vida hay que simplificar. Si postéais temas relevantes aquí os lo agradecería.





Yo también prefiero hablar aquí de todas si lo he posteado en ambas es porque en ese hilo ha salido el tema de las Ledger.


----------



## kokoliso1 (27 Abr 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Entro con unas chapas a TaaS. El proyecto parece interesante.



Tiene buena pinta


----------



## Divad (27 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Lo he posteado en el hilo de Ethereum. ¿Por aquí hay interesados en una compra conjunta de Ledger Nano S?



En 13 días tengo pensado de comprarlo. Si damos esos días de plazo para pillarlo yo estaré agradecido


----------



## djun (27 Abr 2017)

El Ledger Nano S solo sirve como wallet para guardar Bitcoins y Eth ¿no?

Lo que interesaría es un monedero en el qe poder guardar 50, 100 ó 200 criptos diferentes.


----------



## Donald Draper (27 Abr 2017)

paketazo, ¿cuál es 'el otro foro'? Por curiosidad.

Gracias, un saludo!


----------



## Claudius (27 Abr 2017)

A ver que opinais, (alguno que entienda más de este tipo de producto de inversión, si lo hay..) esto me suena a mi, a las obligaciones del difunto Ruizma avaladas por su bodega de soberano, con un toque de crypto-burdeos al amparo de Eth. ::

Bilur, la nueva forma de invertir el patrimonio de la familia o de las empresas a nivel mundial
https://www.bilurmarket.com/faqs

Desde 100eur.

_The bilur is based on block chain technology on a private ethereum network where only members associated with bilur participate.​_
Emprendimiento Spanish!! ienso:

_
*Q. How is the value of bilur determined?*

LThis value is variable and calculated daily, (21:30 CET), with Standard & Poor's Platts Dated Brent assessment. 1 bilur = 1 Ton Oil Equivalent (TOE) = 11.6 MWh of energy. 1 TOE Brent crude = 6,481 barrels x Dated Brent price._

Con la comisión de custodia ya la han fastidiado..

--

La idea si es *legítima, y veraz* no la veo mala. Ya comenté que las ICO van a revolucionar la financiación, y la tecnología BC/S contract para este tipo de historietas: producto de inversión sin que lo cree un banco de inversión lo van a dar una buena vuelta.

Me reitero, si el riesgo scam está al 100% verificado que no existe.


----------



## ciberobrero (27 Abr 2017)

racional dijo:


> Esta claro que estamos al principio de un gran cambio financiero, aun queda mucho dinero por entrar, y eso que las bolsas estan subiendo, cuando bajen uno de los destinos turisticos del dinero seran las cryptos.



El cambio financiero no te lo discuto, incluso comercial con los smart contracts y dapps. Pero que cuando peten las bolsas el destino van a ser las cryptos es discutible. Seguramente (quizá) suban debido a pequeños inversores enterados de que una cripto le puede servir como reserva de valor y que la capitalización de las criptos es (aún) minúscula, pero el gran capital financiero jamás se va a pasar, hoy por hoy, a las criptos, simplemente por normas regulatorias.

Enhorabuena a los hodlers, hoy somos un poco más ricos.


----------



## psiloman (27 Abr 2017)

Colossuscoin V2. 10300.60 %. Y nosotros contentos cuando pillamos un 15 % de subida...


----------



## Claudius (27 Abr 2017)

djun dijo:


> El Ledger Nano S solo sirve como wallet para guardar Bitcoins y Eth ¿no?
> 
> Lo que interesaría es un monedero en el qe poder guardar 50, 100 ó 200 criptos diferentes.



Es un wallet por hardware, (con diseño de dispositivo usb) solo falta que su firmware cosa que nadie podrá comprobar.. traiga un regalo keylogger chino.
)
En el hilo de btc, de burbuja, algunos compañeros tenían predilección y poseedores de trezor

TREZOR vs. Ledger Nano S vs. KeepKey
KeepKey vs Trezor vs Ledger Nano
Soportan multidivisas de *primer nivel*, btc, eth, ltc y ya dash


----------



## juli (27 Abr 2017)

djun dijo:


> El Ledger Nano S solo sirve como wallet para guardar Bitcoins y Eth ¿no?
> 
> Lo que interesaría es un monedero en el qe poder guardar 50, 100 ó 200 criptos diferentes.



Quita,quita.

Cuanta más actividad, mas boquetes de seguridad.

Un trasto interpretando 200 coins distintas, un queso gruyere.

---------- Post added 27-abr-2017 at 22:04 ----------




Claudius dijo:


> Yo no tengo inconveniente en hablar de ethereum, aquí, pero tener n hilos para mi ya me parece un lío. Y en la vida hay que simplificar. Si postéais temas relevantes aquí os lo agradecería.



Yo vengo a HABLAR de mi libro. 

Alguien ha intentado cargar Dash este mediodia/tarde ?

Creo que Dash valdrá lo que quiera el que la tenga, en serio. 7 millones de coins con un sevicio del carajo. Siempre he creído que era la niña de los ojos de las ballenazas bitcoñeras. Aún recuerdo al forero Muyuu llegándose a ridiculizarla y a decir lo suicida que era esperar que volviese a remontar desde los 50 y pico o por ahí. De las escasas intervenciones en este hilo al menos este año. En fin, cómo mola que se preocupen por ti.

El caso es que está entrando pasta eln las criptos. Mucha pasta y crecerá y de qué manera, aún no hay nada. La gente sabe cuánto vale BTC y cuánto el resto, lee revalorizaciones semanales de 3 ó 4 punos en el megasubidón de btc ...y a continuación, revalorizaciones 5,9, 12 veces superiores en el top ten. en MARCAS , no en ICOS . En proyectos donde puedes meter buena pasta sin jugártela a cara o cruz.

El asunto es que la imagen de marca ya no es patrimonio de BTC. Y la pasta entrante se va a multiplicar bestialmente. Hace unos días pensaba en algún detonante para que BTC se vaciara, JIhan y su enésimo lío, un hard fork, los "apagones a distancia" que han trascendido hoy...y me he dado cuenta de que YA NO HACE FALTA. 

Sencillamente, si BTC no entra en masa a los delfines del top ten /y otras, pero ahí sobre todo/ , se las quitarán. Yo sí he estado cargando Dash hoy. He dejado mi cartera bastante encajada para lo que quería, pero me he asegurado una posición firme en el top ten...ha sido el fin a 2 meses de curro. Ahora, queda menearse fuera un poco y seguir cargando la distribución marcada...pero sin perder ese plan. Y eso, que sí he cargado Dash hoy. Y ha habido, en los 2 exchanges con los que funciono, como un par de horas donde había Dash...y habá un precio para Dash...pero no podías cerrar monedas.

Muy pronto eso va a ocurrir y no se va a arreglar. Quien tenga Dash no los va a vender. Y si son lox exchanges, las sacarán con el sobrespot que les salga del nardo. Dinero bueno desplaza a dinero malo. Y por cierto, los exchanges tienen que están planteańdose muy mucho soltar los Dash incluso con sobreprecio. Entregarlos a terceros por unos puntos de interés es ridículo.

EL otro día , paketazo apuntaba este dilema en REP, su escaso float. Y estoy de acuerdo, puede pegar una o un par de petadas elegantes. Pero es una tecnología concreta, un servicio que podrá ser recreado, con lo que su precio estará facilmente en cuestión / aunque se podrá meter un buen pelotazo y largarse como unas castañuelas /. Dash es diferente, 7 millones de monedas OPERATIVAS, con una labor muy concreta, ser dinero, sí...pero con una infraestructura acojoinante. Una infraestructura que en caso de situarse en un nivel de pasta serio / y va a ser mucho más que eso / , se reinertirá en sí misma, con lo que la labor a reproducir ya no será lo primordial para acerle competencia, sino la infraestructura, la Dash Nation. Y para abordar ese proyecto, hablaríamos en unos cuantos meses de montañas de pasta. Sencillamente , no compensará pelear con Dash como objetivo, la blockchain dará muchas opciones, pero ésa es una quimera.

Sólo si Dash falla , caerá. Sólo si ella misma pierde. Me apuesto la yema de un huevo a que cualquier día la vemos doblar su precio en un sólo día, como una recién llegada desconocida. Y a partir de ahí, inaccesible. Hasta los MasterNodes son ya un objetivo secundario. No hará falta uno para llevarselo crudo. Quien tenga Dash va a tener algo MUY MUY codiciado.

Por supuesto no cobro un puñetero duro de que haya terceros pillando Dash o no, pero leo el hilo y veo gente que no tiene Dash , o eso interpreo yo al no leerles nada de ello. Y creo que no tener NINGUNA pude ser un gigantesco error. Hay muchos millones de ETHERS /yo tengo las mías y encantado / pero no las hay de Dash.

EN fin, resumiendo. Entiendo que los bitcoñeros que estén aun ajenos a las alcoins, si es que los hay, tienen que lanzarse a saco. Todo lo que tarden, será sobreprecio, pues la pasta fresca nueva lo va a hacer crecer. Y sobreprecio muy por encima del % de revalorización de BTC. Y BTC ofrece muuuuchas dudas.

Más alllá de Dash, quería incidir en lo recomendable de una reflexión seria sobre la posición "base" que se quiera tener en Shitland. No creo que a lo de cegarse en el maremagnum /útil, cómo no / de coins pumpeadas le quede mucho recorrido. Si alguien lo está haciendo para confeccionar una cartera a su gusto con coins del top ten, puede ser que cualquier tarde se lleve una mala sorpresa. He expuesto el caso puntual de Dash por lo escasa de su oferta monetaria , pero habrá otras que aunque no se acaben, se encarcerán muchísimo, muchísimo.

Y éso, que no cuesta nada tomarse un té o fumarse un cigarro y dedicarle esos minutos a reflexionar sobre eso...para que cad cual, cómo no, haga lo que le dé la gan. Yo creo que es una reflexión inexcusable a día de hoy.

Y de ahí, este ladrillito.


----------



## racional (27 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> Hay muchos millones de ETHERS /yo tengo las mías y encantado / pero no las hay de Dash.



No te extrañe si ETH supera en precio a Dash, y es que a veces los numeros es lo que menos importa, ETH tiene una autoridad que Dash no tiene.

---------- Post added 27-abr-2017 at 20:31 ----------




psiloman dijo:


> Colossuscoin V2. 10300.60 %. Y nosotros contentos cuando pillamos un 15 % de subida...



La web esta a veces marca mal las subidas y bajadas, ese 10300% podria ser por alguien que se gasto solo $20.


----------



## psiloman (27 Abr 2017)

racional dijo:


> No te extrañe si ETH supera en precio a Dash, y es que a veces los numeros es lo que menos importa, ETH tiene una autoridad que Dash no tiene.
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-abr-2017 at 20:31 ----------
> 
> ...



ETH ofrece certeza de crecimiento de su valor, bancos y judiada detrás..., DASH ofrece un futuro y un presente tremendo, pero con una incertidumbre superior.

Creo que son dos proyectos básicos en cualquier cartera. Estoy entrando ahora en los dos, en la medida de mis posibilidades. Empecé en las Alts hace tres meses, invirtiendo en Factom, Game, Iconomi y alguna otra, pequeñas cantidades.

No me ha ido mal, pero me pasaron ETH y Dash por delante a muy buen precio y las miraba  bueno ya os compraré más tarde, que ahora hay otras que se mueven más...imaginaros la cara que se me queda cuando miro atrás  .

Pero soy positivo y veo todo lo que le queda por crecer al mercado y no las oportunidades perdidas. Estamos al principio de algo grande.


----------



## juli (27 Abr 2017)

racional dijo:


> No te extrañe si ETH supera en precio a Dash, y es que a veces los numeros es lo que menos importa, ETH tiene una autoridad que Dash no tiene.



Aún es posible,por muy poco tiempo... aunque no lo creo. Dash se hará ESCASA al primer latigazo, Lo verás, va a ser violentísimo. Ahora mismo, es muy difícil que Dash SE ASIENTE en 100 pavos. 

De hacerlo, lo probable sería que en media hora estuviese en 200 . Y no bajará.Y 200 de los que comentaba arriba / los ves en coinmarketcap...pero nadie te da uno a ese precio/. Cuando rompa los 100, Dash sólo podrá ser tumbada por sí misma. Ahora mismo, unos pocos ballenatos compinchados ya podrían hacerla inasequible /por unidades/ ...ya lo han hecho con los MasterNodes. Y eso lo saben muchos bitcoñeros...y al menor movimiento, será un pump SIN DUMP. El tiempo de cargar sin darse el cante terminó, its over. De verdad, creo que todo el mundo debería tener UNA.

Y eso de que ETH tiene una autoridad que Dash no tiene...cuál ?

ETH tiene más "caché tecnológico. Y... ?

El poder, el poder imbatible, está en el uso...que no en la aceptación masiva para su uso, que es el punto donde muchos se quedan. Una propuesta IMBATIBLE no es la que se vende a todo el mndo, sino aquella de la que el público SE APROPIA. Esa es una nueva dimensión de un producto. Y el valor de Dash no será la moneda , sino la infraestructura de uso que va a genear , apoco que sepan reinertir el motrollón que les está entrando, ésa será la barrera insalvable para quein quiera emularla. / De hecho, Dash es , en su expresión tecnológica,sencilla...y és es su valor . ETHereum es infinitamente más complejo,y tecnológicamente más sofisticado...pero eso precisamente le cerrará muchas puertas, a las que probablemente ni aspire. Pero su mercado es otro /. 

Facebook no es la mejor web de la historia de Internet. Pero no puedes luchar contra facebook para llegar a la gente porque facebook ES la gente. A cuántos escritores habremos oído decir que hay tantos libros como lectores , refiriéndose a un libro suyo ? Ése es el paso que dará Dash. No es que el éxito popular te haga llegar a todo el miundo, sino que su paso posterior, EL USO, hará que el público sea el producto. La clave será derrochar ese porcentaje del que disponen en que el público se exprese en Dash y hacerlo AHORA, porque ahora es el momentoirrepetible para tejer esa red y Dash ha tenido la suerte de estar ahí con esa interpretación de las criptos : No es demasiado pronto, ni demasiado tarde. /Hace poco podías leer que Dash no financiará empresas, sino que las pagará, directamente. Y lo harán para que la gente SE APROPIE de Dash. ese es un vínculo inquebrantable. Tanto que de hecho, deja de ser un vínculo para ser la misma cosa /. 

Crea una red social monetaria es imbatible. Dash lo tiene al alcance de la mano y está interpretando ese concepto de coña. Su valor no será Dash, será la gente. Dash no tiene corsés para llegar a la gente o no tantos como otras. Si es complicado, no llegarás a todos...si quien "no entiende o no pilla" no merece tu tiempo, tampoco. ETH y BTC trataban de tecnología. Dash trata de dinero popular : Cuanto menos evidente sea la tecnología, mejor será Dash.

La blockchain que menos haga pensar a la gente será llevada en volandas por todos y a todos lados. Las ideas más abrumadoras son siempre sencillas.
Con el mejor caviar a la mitad de la mitad del mejor precio no llegarás a todo el mundo. A todo el mundo llegarás con un pan.

Y cuando todo dios unte pan en lo-que-cojones-tenga-en-plato , en lo que quiera y como quiera...pelea para que dejen de hacerlo.


----------



## Morsa (28 Abr 2017)

Ojito a XRP, que parece que anda entrando dinero. 

En los últimos 7 días el total marketcap de criptos ha subido un 10%. Y por cada nuevo €/$ que entra en BTC, otros dos entran en el alt market.

Nada mal, teniendo en cuenta que el punto mínimo de BTC Dominance es justo el inverso, 66/33.

Shitcoinland reloaded?


----------



## Claudius (28 Abr 2017)

Juli, si te lee Keinur (un bitcoiner que no bitconita radicalizado) te pone un aplauso.
Juli, siento decirte que te has enamorao.  Amanda te ha seducido..,
Estás como Risto Mejide con una de 19, que te va a hacer sentir como uno de 19  en los meses/años de relación que tengas con ella. 

Por cierto, Dash posiblemente patrocinador uno de los TEDx más importantes de USA en Septiembre será la primera vez que una cripto patrocine un evento de estas características.

Y corriendo boca a boca en Venezuela como medio de transporte de A a B low cost (de momento).

Lo que siempre me ha impresionado es el 'todos a una' en torno a Dash, que existe entre miners, operadores de MN, y usuarios earl-adopters. 

No obstante, el líder de LTC, se habla que en 3 semanas puede tener la LN listas. Un cuento chino? :: 

A ETH, por lo que dice racional si la veo en 3 dígitos, pero tiene un problema su tecnología de pagos, que necesita de software de terceros que desarrollen. 

En Q2 de 2018 estará funcionando (sino antes este mes entran a currar 12 devs a tiempo completo) a pleno Evolution y este es un front-end incrustado en la red de Dash. A diferencia del soft para btc que está supeditado al desarrollo por cientos de terceros.
El resolver el problema de 'la última milla' (capa de usuario) para una adopción masiva es crucial para cualquier tecnología y lo tenemos en la historia en muchos ejemplos.

La gente irá a una web del estilo paypal, y mandará valor al estilo paypal.
Usándose los token para transportar ese valor, valgan 70$ o 7000$.
Y estamos en los comienzos.. quien hubiera comprado acciones de Google el primer año..
:rolleye:

Ah! me dejaba que existe un API para poder usar Dash como sistema de pago de forma fácil en Wordpress.


----------



## Superoeo (28 Abr 2017)

Divad dijo:


> @Superoeo: Con la bonita cartera que tienes más te valdría no tener todos los huevos de oro en BTC :: Llevan 2 semanas avisando en el foro de petada. Si fuese tú, compraba ETH y los guardaba en una wallet.
> 
> Sobre NAV, no veo ningún judío ::



No, no si de BTC no llevo nada ahora mismo, lo tengo todo en Alts. Decía de comprar BTC para con ellos comprar ETH u otras. O vosotros pasais FIAT a Alts sin pasar por BTC?



racional dijo:


> No creo que vaya a pasar eso la verdad, justo ahora uno decia en un chat que podria alcanzar $3000 este año. Que no creo que vaya a ocurrir, pero tampoco seria tan raro. Hay que tener en cuenta una cosa, si sigue entrando dinero nuevo, bitcoin puede seguir subiendo aunque la el porcentaje de la dominance baje.



Ya, la verdad es que BTC sigue disparado y sin freno, pero no sé no sé.... no me fiaría...



Claudius dijo:


> Uff a saber... el roadmap chino, un detalle es que el chino kudeiro, 'a permitido' y sin mucha oposición, que se apruebe en Lite el SG cuando creo tiene pool bloqueante. Y eso, algo quiere decir. ienso:
> 
> Lo que técnicamente, le da a Lite la capacidad de implementar LN cosa que he leído que una startup francesa está en la testnet de Lite implementándolo, y para Agosto creen tener producto.
> 
> ...



Lo que quieres decir es que si el chino no lo ha bloqueado es porque conoce el potencial para que pumpee tras el SegWit y le interesa?

Por cierto qué novedades tenemos del Segwit de LTC? El precio parece que se ha quedado rondando los 14$ y de ahi no se mueve. Subió a 16 pero reculó....


----------



## juli (28 Abr 2017)

Morsa dijo:


> Ojito a XRP, que parece que anda entrando dinero.
> 
> En los últimos 7 días el total marketcap de criptos ha subido un 10%. Y por cada nuevo €/$ que entra en BTC, otros dos entran en el alt market.
> 
> ...



"Ríte","ríte"...que vas a flipar. ehhh Pero bueno...vamos a "los amores de Claudius". 

Somos una minoría usando esto. Lo sabemos. Bueno, creo que tal vez sólo "lo sabemos". /Claudius sí LO SABE y se descojona y cómo! - aunque no asuma dodecasílabos en consonante  - /.

Un par de apuntes :

Os imagináis , simpemente, que la pedorreta hoy comentada de la puerta trasera en la minería de BTC ya no pete...sólo que estornude un par de veces ? Las hostias por un bote del Titanic iban a parecer un capítulo de Heidi. Y...estoooo... dónde están los botes de ese Titanic, estimados remeros ? Dedicar 10 segundos a pensar en el pastizal bitcoñero buscando cobijo / como tan finamente lleva meses haciendo cualquiera en Shitland - o no te comes un colín - / en un dump DE LOS DE VERDAD y veréis qué risión. Y esa, es una.

La segunda También hipotesis, pero aún más cotidiana y ya existente, sólo a la espera de detonarse, pues en proceso , está :

"Sabemos" que, por ejemplo, HOY, igual que ayer /bueno, tal vez el doble que ayer/ centenares de miles de personas en el mundo han enseñado a un conocido cómo hacer un +10% , +30% , +50%... incluso DOBLAR su pasta en un día ? / Y ojo, eso no se muestra con Bitcoin, einhhh ??? :XX: / 

Cuánta pasta van a traer esos "invitados" mañana , sabiendo que su hamijo ya ha pilláo cachazo desde hace 2 meses y se escapa del pelotón ? Ah...y además de esa pasta...cuántos nuevos invitados ???  / Recuerden que muchos de ess invitados de hoy son gente que se puede permitir perfectamente palmar 10K en Ripple , por ejemplo. Los afables bitcoñeros de burbuja llevan tratando al resto como advendizos llegados a destiempo pero no se engañen : El ascensorista de Rockefeller todavía no tiene opinión. A ese le oiremos nosotros invitarnos a comprar criptos.  Tranquilidad y buenos alimentos.

En fin, supongo que algo tan simple como esto puede ayudarnos a "saber" algo más.



No olviden asegurar su top ten. No tardará mucho en cambiar.


----------



## Depeche (28 Abr 2017)

Buenas noches, yo estoy dentro de LEPEN/BTC a 0,00000015 y estoy convencido de que daré un grandísimo pelotazo, como mínimo llegará a 0,00002000 multiplicando por más de 100 veces el precio actual.
Lepen va a ganar las elecciones en Francia seguramente, pero aunque no las ganara de aquí hasta el dia de las elecciones van a producirse muchas movidas y quizá algún atentado desgraciadamente. No se si lo sabéis pero cuando fueron las elecciones de USA había uno de Trump que hizo a mucha gente rica, multiplicando su balor por más de 1000 veces.
Escrito queda.


----------



## racional (28 Abr 2017)

Y que pasa si gana Macron, porque tambien tiene esta MACRON (MCRN) $0.000290 (25.40%) | CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations


----------



## Curiosity (28 Abr 2017)

Algún día sabremos si fue un error gigante los ETH que voy a vender ahora a 0.048 BTC..

Jajaja


----------



## Depeche (28 Abr 2017)

Tienes la opción de invertir algo también a Macro por si acaso.


----------



## Divad (28 Abr 2017)

Depositar la FE en el poder de la gente para dar valor a una moneda sin contar con la judiada que está detrás de ETH es vivir el juego creado desde dentro y esto es un error. El Ser Humano lleva milenios sodomizado y no ver o no tener en cuenta quienes están detrás, como se ha creado el nuevo Sistema (con su creador fantasma Naka*moto*), los mamoneos del chino y otras estafadas del mismo juego haciendo creer que está creciendo de forma natural es bastante cutre. Muchos estáis analizando el juego desde fuera intentado seguir los patrones y la verdad que es la mejor posición para cazar pelotazos.

No voy a negar que ETH pueda convivir con otras monedas por un tiempo, pero con todas las aplicaciones que están saliendo y van a salir mamando de ETH dudo mucho que sea necesario el resto de monedas. Siempre nos quedará a Sr. Mojón guardando un par de terabytes de Bitcoin aunque su valor llegue a 0, quien sabe, igual para sus nietos o biznieto pueda sacarle tajada a semejante reliquia. 

Ojo! Con esto no quiero decir que no se compre otra monedas, al contrario, para hacer pasta hay que seguirles el juego. Es más, hasta tengo un par de fichas de Dash que pienso cambiarlas en un par de días ya que me está dando una buena rentabilidad de seguir subiendo. 

Dar luz verde a las criptomonedas a nivel global sería el FIN de los estados tal como lo conocemos. Igual se entiende la "crisis" y saqueos continuos de nuestros queridos y respetados """políticos""" salgan a la luz... Para que la sociedad se sume al cambio debe de estar hasta las pelotas y basta con ver la de mierda que está saliendo en Españistán.

La duda está en si tendremos el cambio por las buenas o nos crean una 3GM para reducir población. Con los supervivientes tendrán el nuevo avance tecnológico y así pasarán página (como tantas veces llevamos). Todos querrán paz y tranquilidad por lo que el cambio no guardará ningún rencor a nadie.

La putada sería que aunque el cambio fuera por las "buenas", nos obligasen a implantarnos el chip RFID y así llevaríamos nuestro dinero, historial,... Nos desconectarían liberando cualquier mierda del chip y las muertes de ataque al corazón serán un clásico ::

Los que tienen el poder no necesitan el dinero...


Spoiler














Spoiler



Diría que la 3GM solo se produciría si el Ser Humano "despierta" que no es un simple trozo de carne. Sino que somos igual que el creador con la diferencia que desde que nacemos nos conducen a creer en los cuentos que nos crean los "listos".



BTC Dominance: 63.9% 8:
Market Cap: $33.465.001.950

ETH $65.11 (24.00%)
DASH $78.30 (9.63%)

Se está disparando todo :fiufiu:

Con la cantidad de dinero FIAT que existe, cuánto podría subir cualquier moneda de entrar todo? ETH? DASH? LTC? :cook:


----------



## racional (28 Abr 2017)

XRP se mueve.


----------



## Kondarra (28 Abr 2017)

Morsa dijo:


> Ojito a XRP, que parece que anda entrando dinero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





XRP está en un +26% respecto a ayer.

---------- Post added 28-abr-2017 at 06:29 ----------

Bendita locura!!


----------



## juli (28 Abr 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Depositar la FE en el poder de la gente para dar valor a una moneda sin contar con la judiada que está detrás de ETH es vivir el juego creado desde dentro y esto es un error. :



No sé si esto a viene a cuento de lo que posteé ayer, como veo pùnts en común sobre ello, apuntar un par de cosas.

El valor que yo apunto no se basa en la fe en la gente, sino en el poder del uso masivo, que bien por vicio o por acierto, es una apisonadora.

Yo veo a ETH como vanguardia en el mundo cripto. Pero no lo veo como el ganador ó el acaparador absoluto . Igual que no veía a BTC , mientras desde dentro se asociaba constantemente la blockhain a sí mismo / y clrao, así ahora hablar de blockchain desde otro lado es un off topic irrespeuoso :: /. Y veo eso como un error de concepto, pues no habrá UN ganador. y veo muy difícil en todo esto la imposición, pues la blockchain es muy fértil.

Yo creo que Dash funcionará. Y será un monstruo...pero no impondrá un concepto ni un dominio "oficial" del criptoconcepto. Para mí lo alucinante de Dash y a lo que me referería en el post de ayer era que su concepto popular , unido al de su financiación EXPONENCIAL en constante retroalimentación van a crear una cadena humana difícil o imposible de recrear . Y éso va a dar una solidez increíble a una propuesta y un perfil de "moneda" bastante simple conceptualmente.

Si a eso unes el bajisimo numero de monedas emitidas, está claro que la escasez aflorará. Y la primera lectura de la escasez es la exclusividad ...pero las siguientes, habrá que ir viendo / tal vez capacidad de partición , tal vez crack ...ya veremos. Lo que está claro es que esos 3 factores van a trazar el itinerario de Dash.

Así lo veo yo. / Hoy, y a esta hora /.


----------



## Claudius (28 Abr 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Lo que quieres decir es que si el chino no lo ha bloqueado es porque conoce el potencial para que pumpee tras el SegWit y le interesa?
> 
> Por cierto qué novedades tenemos del Segwit de LTC? El precio parece que se ha quedado rondando los 14$ y de ahi no se mueve. Subió a 16 pero reculó....



Buff, no se, yo soy muy de las hipótesis conspiranoicas, ya que esto es demasiado grande. Pienso que existe una guerra por el control (en la medida de lo posible) de esta tecnología, no se puede parar pero si quizás puedan tener poder de decisión de como y hacia dónde hacerla evolucionar.

Dash, ETH de momento es perfil USA (occidental) y BTC & LTC están bajo el amparo de los ojos rasgados, los cuales cualquiera que halla tratado con ellos en negocios sabe como funcionan 'díceselo' al dueño de una pyme de comercio que les tengan de competidores lo sabe y sufre.

Cada uno verá en que equipo quiera jugar..

Con esta 'paranoia' se puede lanzar la hipótesis de que los chinos con LTC y siguiendo su idiosincrasia, copian y pegan lo que 'los occidentales' desarrollan en BTC I+D+I de forma free y ahora tiene la tecnología de escalabilidad, y el 'liderazgo' tech. (el precio es lo de menos) y al padrastro bloqueado agarrado de los eggs, mientras los que hacen el I+D+I se escurren los sesos mirando como liberarse sin que pierdan lo más preciado *el hash* que hace que btc sea la cadena más fuerte en inmutabilidad en este momento y que podría ocurrir con una secesión con fork, mientras extraen su oro con un 30% más de velocidad que los occidentales. :

Si un mortadelo de la TIA del pato dona-- ha escenificado este hipotético escenario digamos el año pasado, pues estarán barajando las posibilidades para contrarestar, y yo me postulo en que aupen un competidor mano a mano de los que tengo en mente, y de momento bajo esa hipótesis funciono.
8:


----------



## tixel (28 Abr 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Depositar la FE en el poder de la gente para dar valor a una moneda sin contar con la judiada que está detrás de ETH es vivir el juego creado desde dentro y esto es un error. El Ser Humano lleva milenios sodomizado y no ver o no tener en cuenta quienes están detrás, como se ha creado el nuevo Sistema (con su creador fantasma Naka*moto*), los mamoneos del chino y otras estafadas del mismo juego haciendo creer que está creciendo de forma natural es bastante cutre. Muchos estáis analizando el juego desde fuera intentado seguir los patrones y la verdad que es la mejor posición para cazar pelotazos.
> 
> No voy a negar que ETH pueda convivir con otras monedas por un tiempo, pero con todas las aplicaciones que están saliendo y van a salir mamando de ETH dudo mucho que sea necesario el resto de monedas. Siempre nos quedará a Sr. Mojón guardando un par de terabytes de Bitcoin aunque su valor llegue a 0, quien sabe, igual para sus nietos o biznieto pueda sacarle tajada a semejante reliquia.
> 
> ...



Que es eso de la judiada de eth? En mi vida hoy hablar de ella. O te refieres a M$ y otras empresas que estan dandole cpbertura?


----------



## juli (28 Abr 2017)

Claudius, tal vez esa polarización sea parte del juego para que el personal no mire a la bolita del trile.

Con el oro ya lo hacen, con los mercados , producción y compra de Asia que van a cambiar todo...y nada cambian. El caso es que así mantienen distraído, a la vez que motivado al personal.

Pero no disputan nada. Se lo reparten / y por lo pronto, barren a los demás y trocan el hastío popular por un monopolio de facto en militancia conceptual pseudopatriotera/.

Poli buen vs poli malo...mientras todo sube y ellos se llevan el gato al agua.


----------



## Claudius (28 Abr 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Es un wallet por hardware, (con diseño de dispositivo usb) solo falta que su firmware cosa que nadie podrá comprobar.. traiga un regalo keylogger chino.
> )
> En el hilo de btc, de burbuja, algunos compañeros tenían predilección y poseedores de trezor
> 
> ...



Aceptan Dash of course.
:o
Cryptosteel the master of all backups - Cryptosteel


----------



## common sense (28 Abr 2017)

Curiosity dijo:


> Algún día sabremos si fue un error gigante los ETH que voy a vender ahora a 0.048 BTC..
> 
> Jajaja



Que raro! Y eso? Para comprar despues? 

Lo digo, porque todas muchas proyecciones la ponen en 200 para finales de año. Y casi todos los proyectos interesantes estan ahi.


----------



## mack008 (28 Abr 2017)

common sense dijo:


> Que raro! Y eso? Para comprar despues?
> 
> Lo digo, porque todas muchas proyecciones la ponen en 200 para finales de año. Y casi todos los proyectos interesantes estan ahi.




Recogida de beneficios le llaman !!!

Supongo que imagina una corrección del precio. 
Así vende, materializa beneficios y después recompra mas barato.


----------



## Kondarra (28 Abr 2017)

¿Alguien conoce la fecha tope para la deliberación del SEC sobre el ETF de ETH?


----------



## Divad (28 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> No sé si esto a viene a cuento de lo que posteé ayer, como veo pùnts en común sobre ello, apuntar un par de cosas.
> 
> El valor que yo apunto no se basa en la fe en la gente, sino en el poder del uso masivo, que bien por vicio o por acierto, es una apisonadora.
> 
> ...



Sí, viene a cuento de lo que pusiste. 

Está muy bien en ser fiel a la creencia que uno tiene, pues todos somos cocreadores en la realidad que compartimos. Peroooooo, en el juego creado y en el que estamos participando no todo baila al son de nuestras creencias, sino a la de los "listos". Es más fácil acertar el camino pensando como actúan ellos y sus siguientes pasos con el nuevo Sistema. 

14/04/17


Divad dijo:


> La mafia que lleva eones sodomizando al Ser Humano y en la nueva actualización​ van de la mano...
> 
> Alguien más ve lo fácil que es ganar dinero con ETH?



Entré en ETH el 2/01/17 y como ya dije en el hilo de Bitcoin, me arrepiento de no haber entrado hace años en el juego.

Es un grave error enamorarse de alguna criptomoneda, pues todas hacen su papel en el juego y cuando menos uno se lo espere... llegará el divorcio :fiufiu: 

Cada uno al ser "banquero" tiene la obligación de estar al corriente de todo lo que se cueza donde deposite su dinero. Que ahora me case con ETH no significa que sea para siempre, si tras este post leo gilipolleces internas en ETH no dudaría ni un segundo en casarme con otra que garantice estabilidad o me siga multiplicando la cuenta :Baile:




tixel dijo:


> Que es eso de la judiada de eth? En mi vida hoy hablar de ella. O te refieres a M$ y otras empresas que estan dandole cpbertura?



Judiada = entienda que todo cuanto nos rodea ha sido creado por ellos. Basta con entender quienes son los Rothschild y Rockefeller para ver más claro quienes están detrás de ETH.

En mi firma tiene información que le puede dar piezas del puzzle.



common sense dijo:


> Que raro! Y eso? Para comprar despues?
> 
> Lo digo, porque todas muchas proyecciones la ponen en 200 para finales de año. Y casi todos los proyectos interesantes estan ahi.





mack008 dijo:


> Recogida de beneficios le llaman !!!
> 
> Supongo que imagina una corrección del precio.
> Así vende, materializa beneficios y después recompra mas barato.



Vendió antes de tiempo, pues hubo pico en 68$, corrección hasta los 61$ y ahora anda sobre los 65$. Dudo que haya tenido beneficios.

En un juego que está en desarrollo/crecimiento no se puede vender y más estando en el barco de los "listos" :XX:


----------



## Merlin (28 Abr 2017)

En mi opinión, la primera prueba de fuego para las aspirantes a destronar a Bitcoin será ver cuál es la primera altcoin que pasa de la barrera psicológica de los 100$ (a Byteball no la cuento por ser demasiado turbia): Ether, Dash o Zcash parten en cabeza y son las candidatas lógicas, luego también tendríamos a Litecoin y a Monero a la espera de ver si dan el campanazo.

En fin, a esperar a ver que dictamina el mercado.

P.D: Ripple rozando los 4 céntimos de euro :Aplauso:


----------



## Curiosity (28 Abr 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Sí, viene a cuento de lo que pusiste.
> 
> Está muy bien en ser fiel a la creencia que uno tiene, pues todos somos cocreadores en la realidad que compartimos. Peroooooo, en el juego creado y en el que estamos participando no todo baila al son de nuestras creencias, sino a la de los "listos". Es más fácil acertar el camino pensando como actúan ellos y sus siguientes pasos con el nuevo Sistema.
> 
> ...



Compré a principios de febrero la primera vez. Me retiro con beneficios para completar mi objetivo de BTC. Después si veo buena oportunidad vuelvo.


----------



## Morsa (28 Abr 2017)

Curiosity dijo:


> Compré a principios de febrero la primera vez. Me retiro con beneficios para completar mi objetivo de BTC. Después si veo buena oportunidad vuelvo.



Cada uno sabe los objetivos que tiene con sus recursos, y los riesgos que quiere asumir o no.

Independientemente de si sube mas o se hunde, ha elegido usted un timing inmejorable!


----------



## Claudius (28 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> /Hace poco podías leer que Dash no financiará empresas, *sino que las pagará, directamente.* Y lo harán para que la gente SE APROPIE de Dash. ese es un vínculo inquebrantable. Tanto que de hecho, deja de ser un vínculo para ser la misma cosa /.



El otro día os dejé caer un detalle que quizás muchos no habéis pensado, yo siempre he pensado que los usuaros de burbuja en un % elevado son de un perfil medio/alto financieramente hablando. Por eso se diseminan por los hilos buscando una 'burbuja' de ascensor con riesgo alto. Pero también existe el emprendimiento de toda la vida, que necesita financiación.

Hoy en España, existe un problema de financiación bancaria para emprender, es más rentable a un banco, prestarse entre ellos, que paga la imprenta del BCE que llegue el dinero a quien genera riqueza y empleo.

Si tenéis empresas, familiares o amigos,o conocidos en fase de emprendimiento o ideas existe *una oportunidad* única con Dash

La digitalización en la pyme, no es una opción, o se digitalizan o muchas desaparecerán. No es solo tener presencia en Internet, o vender, sino como *cobrar* lo vendido.

Japón oficialmente acepta btc como medio de pago, ergo tiene que aceptar el resto del ecosistema.
Así que, cualquier pyme española que haga sinergias con Dash, si lo propone y convence, *le pagan la sinergia.* Es una *subvención* a fondo perdido única.

Esto es *inédito* en la historia en la nueva era financiera.

Copay, es un wallet multiplataforma y multifirma, el tesoro de Dash le va a pagar la implantación, que en 2 meses estará terminada. No lo han solicitado ellos, se les ha ofrecido (por intereses de Dash) y ellos encantados!! Les ponen rrhh y Digital Cash. ::

Y si un concesionario de automóviles aceptara Dash?
Y si el envío de rosas desde una app, aceptara Digital Cash?
Y si cambiar de euro, a Dash, fuera a golpe de click más credit card y sin apenas coste?
Y si? Y si?

En USA, Dash corre como una gacela, en Europa van a hacer una incursión en Q2-Q3 para presentarlo, seguramente en la Fintech city.





juli dijo:


> Crea una *red social monetaria* es imbatible. Dash lo tiene al alcance de la mano y está interpretando ese concepto de coña. Su valor no será Dash, será la gente. Dash no tiene corsés para llegar a la gente o no tantos como otras. Si es complicado, no llegarás a todos...si quien "no entiende o no pilla" no merece tu tiempo, tampoco. ETH y BTC trataban de tecnología. Dash trata de dinero popular : Cuanto menos evidente sea la tecnología, mejor será Dash.



Efectivamente Dash es una red social monetaria, o una StartUp comunitaria/cooperativista que está creciendo exponencialmente trimestre a trimestre, usuarios, valor, sinergias con el mundo real como dijo su CEO el cielo es el límite. Y es la primera en hacer esto ya que las seguirán.. como PIVX pero el efecto 'marca' es muy fuerte.

Pero todo ello, con el permiso de la viabilidad, escalabilidad y solidez técnica.
El cambio de ciclo en las finanzas tal y como lo conocemos está en su comienzo y solo somos unos pocos los privilegiados a través del conocimiento que hacemos de punta de flecha.
:rolleye:


----------



## plastilinux (28 Abr 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> El otro día os dejé caer un detalle que quizás muchos no habéis pensado, yo siempre he pensado que los usuaros de burbuja en un % elevado son de un perfil medio/alto financieramente hablando. Por eso se diseminan por los hilos buscando una 'burbuja' de ascensor con riesgo alto. Pero también existe el emprendimiento de toda la vida, que necesita financiación.
> 
> Hoy en España, existe un problema de financiación bancaria para emprender, es más rentable a un banco, prestarse entre ellos, que paga la imprenta del BCE que llegue el dinero a quien genera riqueza y empleo.
> 
> ...



Gracias Claudius por volver a recordar esta novedad de Dash a la que ya te has referido en repetidas ocasiones. ¿Cuál sería, con algún ejemplo, la forma de presentar algún proyecto para demandar este servicio?
Saludos a todos, me alegro de que estéis aprovechando esta ola de entrada de dinero a mansalva en cryptoworld

Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (28 Abr 2017)

plastilinux dijo:


> Gracias Claudius por volver a recordar esta novedad de Dash a la que ya te has referido en repetidas ocasiones. ¿Cuál sería, con algún ejemplo, la forma de presentar algún proyecto para demandar este servicio?
> Saludos a todos, me alegro de que estéis aprovechando esta ola de entrada de dinero a mansalva en cryptoworld
> 
> Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5 mediante Tapatalk



No existe un modelo a seguir, aunque la comunidad a raíz de solicitudes de más de 100.000$ que se han aprobado se están planteando crear 'otro DAO' para esto. Porque la prensa no se ha echo eco, pero si mañana sale en las cadenas nacionales españolas, hacen cola!!! Recordad, solo es una idea con sinergias con Dash.. 

El requisito, para evitar spam, son 5 dash en la propuesta, que muchas veces la gente la pone incluída en la financiación. 

Y a partir de ahí, hay que pensar como diría Lluis Soldevilla hacer el Elevator pitch (el discurso del ascensor) tienes que convecer que te voten, la idea y cuanto más máscado lo des mejor, como haría una StartUp en una ronda de Angels o capital venture.


Recomiendo la lectura por su ya alto nivel de detalle:

Masternode monitoring and budget voting - DashCentral.org

Masternode monitoring and budget voting - DashCentral.org


Made in Spain ohh Yeahhh :rolleye: :fiufiu: 
Masternode monitoring and budget voting - DashCentral.org


----------



## plastilinux (28 Abr 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> No existe un modelo a seguir, aunque la comunidad a raíz de solicitudes de más de 100.000$ que se han aprobado se están planteando crear 'otro DAO' para esto. Porque la prensa no se ha echo eco, pero si mañana sale en las cadenas nacionales españolas, hacen cola!!! Recordad, solo es una idea con sinergias con Dash..
> 
> El requisito, para evitar spam, son 5 dash en la propuesta, que muchas veces la gente la pone incluída en la financiación.
> 
> ...



Gracias por el mascado, Claudius!

Enviado desde mi Aquaris M5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Curiosity (28 Abr 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> No existe un modelo a seguir, aunque la comunidad a raíz de solicitudes de más de 100.000$ que se han aprobado se están planteando crear 'otro DAO' para esto. Porque la prensa no se ha echo eco, pero si mañana sale en las cadenas nacionales españolas, hacen cola!!! Recordad, solo es una idea con sinergias con Dash..
> 
> El requisito, para evitar spam, son 5 dash en la propuesta, que muchas veces la gente la pone incluída en la financiación.
> 
> ...



Hola.
Tienes algún indicador o tendencia de adopción de Dash fiable?


----------



## Claudius (28 Abr 2017)

Curiosity dijo:


> Hola.
> Tienes algún indicador o tendencia de adopción de Dash fiable?



Yo de métricas suelo usar esta, y cada uno puedo mirar uno u otros datos:
Bitcoin, Litecoin, Namecoin, Dogecoin, Peercoin, Ethereum stats

Usar de métricas Google trend, no lo he conseguido ya que Dash, o Digital cash, no es tan diferenciador como Bitcoin.

Lo que si se, es que Dash, está como en la fase uno de Bitcoin, cuando estaba a 2 dígitos. Escepticismo.


----------



## paketazo (28 Abr 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Yo de métricas suelo usar esta, y cada uno puedo mirar uno u otros datos:
> Bitcoin, Litecoin, Namecoin, Dogecoin, Peercoin, Ethereum stats
> 
> Usar de métricas Google trend, no lo he conseguido ya que Dash, o Digital cash, no es tan diferenciador como Bitcoin.
> ...



Es posible que acabes haciendo a algunos que te leen más ricos de lo que se piensan, si son capaces de aguantar la presión.

Un saludo


----------



## Claudius (28 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Es posible que acabes haciendo a algunos que te leen más ricos de lo que se piensan, si son capaces de aguantar la presión.
> Un saludo



Pues a ver si me ponéis un mosaico en la casa del pueblo para que mi obra perdure con el símbolo de la bestia *B*tc*E*th*D*ash 

:rolleye:


----------



## juli (28 Abr 2017)

La mención de Claudius a PIVX me pilla en medio de entrar a con cierta determinación y con intención de holdear y agradecería seriamente alguna impresión sobre esta moneda. / fundamentos, noticias o datos a contemplar , qué "dice" el AT de su evolución hasta ahora.../

Muchas gracias.

Me he marcado 4 5 coins para una cartera de 10 para Hold a muerte que iré alimentando y remataré con un importe de hasta el 10 % del total para pescar lo que se me ocurra en incursiones semanales.

Las coins que quiero tener en serio son FANCTOM / creí entender que sacaba wallet en condiciones como para estas fechas / , RIPPLE , PIVX e IOTA. Por supuesto, si los comentarios sobre PVX se extienden a cualquiera de las otras 3, igualmente agradecido.


----------



## paketazo (28 Abr 2017)

March90 dijo:


> Hoy he recogido todas mis plusvalías y especulo con Chrono Bank (TIME) en vista a ser incorporada en Polo en algun momento. Yo ya estoy dentro para bien o para mal. Repito que este es un movimiento puramente especulativo que puede salir muy bien o lo contrario.
> 
> Saludos y gracias a todos por vuestras aportaciones, este es sin duda mi hilo preferido de Burbuja.



Una duda:

¿Cuándo recoges plusvalías en que formato económico te refieres?

BTC, €, $?

Lo digo por que el concepto de recoger plusvalías está cambiando, en foros yanquis muchos especuladores, ya recogen sus plusvalías con altcoins menores en ETH, BTC, e incluso a algunos ya los he visto especular para acumular más Dash...nada de $

*Juli* No sigo para nada PIVX, solo decirte que técnicamente y hablando en $, pondría stop en la zona de 0,90$, y por arriba la dejaría correr hasta dónde la lleven.



Claudius dijo:


> Pues a ver si me ponéis un mosaico en la casa del pueblo para que mi obra perdure con el símbolo de la bestia *B*tc*E*th*D*ash
> 
> :rolleye:



El mosaico te lo vas a poder hacer tu de oro macizo me da la impresión... :8:


Un saludo, y mucha suerte.


----------



## Claudius (28 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> La mención de Claudius a PIVX me pilla en medio de entrar a con cierta determinación y con intención de holdear y agradecería seriamente alguna impresión sobre esta moneda. / fundamentos, noticias o datos a contemplar , qué "dice" el AT de su evolución hasta ahora.../
> 
> Muchas gracias.
> 
> ...



Yo todas las que has nombrado son interesantes. Estoy rodeado de millonarios, que aún no lo saben. )

La de pivx, tengo que ver como evoluciona.. técnicamente.
Si baja de 1$ en el más que previsible dump cuando se ejecute el desenlace Bitfinex, pues pillaré algo.

Un detalle, es diferenciar shit-coin de alt-coin, y pueden cambiar de adjetivo fácilmente, yo me fijo en como indicó Curiosity en el modelo de aceptación, que indican los exchange, (a más exchange negociados, mejor) alguna excepción sería Factoid (factom) pero lo compensa que el proyecto es muy tangible.

No es mala estrategia plegar velas al $ en un % como veo a algunos compañeros, ya que no es normal esta burbuja altcoin.. ienso:


----------



## juli (28 Abr 2017)

March90 dijo:


> Hola paketazo
> 
> A dia de hoy por motivos prácticos mi unidad de cuenta en el mundo de las crypto coins es el BTC
> 
> Saludos y gracias por tus aportaciones. Envidio sanamente tus conocimientos en análisis técnico.



Hola March90

Recuerdo un post tuyo de gran decisión hacia Ripple.

Podrías darme tu impresión soibre esta coin ?

Gracias a tí también por tus aportaciones.


----------



## Kondarra (28 Abr 2017)

Suma y sigue. El BBVA lo probó y se sube al carro. 
Ripple Adds 10 New Financial Firms to 'Blockchain Network' - CoinDesk


----------



## Divad (28 Abr 2017)

Cuando comienzo a leer que cierran operaciones para recoger... me dan más motivos para seguir adelante y seguir viendo como sube la cuenta ::


----------



## juli (28 Abr 2017)

Buenas. Pregunta para técnicos :

Me he mandado una, la primera, transacción a PIVX , con el core cargado pero aún virgen .

Cargan los bloques, masternodes, etc etc ... y listo. Igual que Dash.

Pero en la interfaz gráfica no salen los PIVX recibidos. Está a cero.

En el block explorer, transacción confirmada con su ID y clickando en la ADDRES de destino, abro esa addres y efectivamente, el importe girado dentro de una addres con una unica operación.

La address copiada y pegada del menú "direcciones de recepción" de PIVX, idéntico al de Dash. O sea, generada y perteneciente a mi Core.

Sí he visto un apartado diferente al de Dash. "Masternodes" , con opciones de configuración y status de MasterNodes, pero no me atrevo a tocar.

En fin, qué debo hacer para que mi interfaz de Core lea la blockchain ? / es obvio que no lohace /.

Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## Claudius (28 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> Buenas. Pregunta para técnicos :
> 
> Me he mandado una, la primera, transacción a PIVX , con el core cargado pero aún virgen .
> 
> ...



Yo pienso que tienes la sincronización mal con la BC, no obstante, prueba aquí el foro de pivx:

[ANN][PIVX] - PRIVATE INSTANT VERIFIED TRANSACTION - POS 2.0 - ZEROCOIN PROTOCOL


----------



## tixel (28 Abr 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Sí, viene a cuento de lo que pusiste.
> 
> Está muy bien en ser fiel a la creencia que uno tiene, pues todos somos cocreadores en la realidad que compartimos. Peroooooo, en el juego creado y en el que estamos participando no todo baila al son de nuestras creencias, sino a la de los "listos". Es más fácil acertar el camino pensando como actúan ellos y sus siguientes pasos con el nuevo Sistema.
> 
> ...



Hombre, yo creo q todo ha sido creado por otros q no son ellos, menos la usura. Ellos con parasitarr tienen bastante. A ver si nos dejamos de flipar tanto con esa gentuza q al final tenemos q leer burradas como civilizacion judeo cristiana.


----------



## Divad (28 Abr 2017)

Recomiendo su lectura Monax.

@Tyxel: Te gustará Monax 8::XX:


----------



## Curiosity (28 Abr 2017)

Bueno ahora sí, en este último pump de ETH he vendido todo lo que tenía..pero...VOLVERÉ
XD
Os dejo que voy a meter unos BTCs en el congelador.

Gracias a todos, sigo disfrutando de este hilo.

En paralelo voy a trabajar en mi lista de 3 ó 4 Alts en las que quiere meterme y dedicarme al Megahold, deberíamos hacer una encuesta o algo así, aunque aquí cada uno ya casi lo va comentando en el día a día.

Saludos
::


----------



## danjian (28 Abr 2017)

Me arrepentiré toda la vida de haber vendido mis 80 ETH a 20$ ... Por cierto que opináis de LBRY (LBC) ?


----------



## Claudius (28 Abr 2017)

Como *siempre*, sigo recomendado a los nuevos que como actividad formativa leáis el hilo de BTC desde la edición I, cuando terminéis tendréis bastante camino hecho de vuestra formación.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...mobiliaria/400662-hilo-oficial-bitcoin-i.html


----------



## ciberobrero (29 Abr 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Cuando comienzo a leer que cierran operaciones para recoger... me dan más motivos para seguir adelante y seguir viendo como sube la cuenta ::



Suscribo tu mensaje.

Yo también jugueteo con la idea de que detrás de ETH están los de siempre. Pero que vamos... también de Dash y Ripple y etc etc.

Llevo esperando desde principio del pennant paciente y ahora que ha roto hacia arriba ni abro la cuenta no voy a vender, está claro. Sólo si veo exhuberancia irracional lo haré y recompraré, quizá con apalancamiento esta vez.


----------



## Claudius (29 Abr 2017)

Buena explicacion de como está actualmente y puede escalar el DAO de Dash
What the Dash DAO of the Future Might Look Like - Dash Force News

_Remember: contractors can still join the DAO the “old school” way. Anyone is free to get together the fee and submit a proposal straight to the masternodes without consulting the review committee, and I’m sure some still will. This mechanism simply gives an option for both contractors and masternode owners to make their experience more fruitful and efficient._



Lo digo, y a las horas me hacen un artículo, ni que estuviéramos conectados de forma descentralizada.


----------



## Kondarra (29 Abr 2017)

danjian dijo:


> Me arrepentiré toda la vida de haber vendido mis 80 ETH a 20$ ... Por cierto que opináis de LBRY (LBC) ?





Viendo que ya vale el triple... Aunque depende qué hayas comprado claro. 
Me da que las expectativas de que acabe el año en 100$ se van a quedar cortas, sin contar con que se aprobase un hipotético ETF.


----------



## danjian (29 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Viendo que ya vale el triple... Aunque depende qué hayas comprado claro.
> Me da que las expectativas de que acabe el año en 100$ se van a quedar cortas, sin contar con que se aprobase un hipotético ETF.



Todo mi ETH lo habia comprado a 10-12$. En realidad vendí por miedo a que aprobasen el ETF del BTC y este se disparase ... mi intención era recomprar ETH pero empezó a subir y ya pase de volver a subir a ese tren.

Ahora estoy con NEM(XEM), XRP, XMR, STRATIS y LBC.


----------



## Kondarra (29 Abr 2017)

danjian dijo:


> Todo mi ETH lo habia comprado a 10-12$. En realidad vendí por miedo a que aprobasen el ETF del BTC y este se disparase ... mi intención era recomprar ETH pero empezó a subir y ya pase de volver a subir a ese tren.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahora estoy con NEM(XEM), XRP, XMR, STRATIS y LBC.





Hace poco lo decía Paketazo y le doy toda la razón. Creo que lo mejor es elegir a nuestras candidatas, meterles pasta y hold a saco, no andar pasando de una a otra.


----------



## ciberobrero (29 Abr 2017)

El volumen de ETHEUR y ETHBTC de la reciente sesión de Kraken es un fallo o ha subido esa enormidad??

Edito: Y DASHEUR también.


----------



## EDV (29 Abr 2017)

¿Dónde se pueden adquirir Dash o ETH? Son los que con lo poco que he leído más me convencen.

En cuanto a las Wallet, para Dash usaría la oficial mismamente.


----------



## juli (29 Abr 2017)

ciberobrero dijo:


> El volumen de ETHEUR y ETHBTC de la reciente sesión de Kraken es un fallo o ha subido esa enormidad??
> 
> Edito: Y DASHEUR también.



El 60% de dominancia suena a palabras mayores.


Y ya generalmente y a colación de la dinámica que tantísimos foreros postean sobre el recurrente cobijo en BTC a las pescas en Shitland : cadía más me parece que hay que tener pelotas de acero, dicho por supuesto con todo el respeto. 

Yo , sencillamente , ahorrando en BTC , no podría dormir tranquilo.

No creo que lleguemos al finde próximo sin una alt sólida en 3 cifras. Personalmente, dudo de que lleguemos sin ella al lunes.. Y diría que afortunadamente.

Muchísimo ojo al ya comentado efecto pendular bitconiano e igualmente a cualquier debilidad en su pump actual. Porque no olvidemos que el bajón de dominancia se está dando en máximos de BTC.


----------



## Curiosity (29 Abr 2017)

Yo no sé si es que interpreto mal las cosas, pero el Total Market Capitalization en 7 días ha pasado de 29 a 34 miles de millos de USD.
¿es esto jodidamente normal compañeros foreros?

Saludos
:S:S:S:S


----------



## racional (29 Abr 2017)

Curiosity dijo:


> Yo no sé si es que interpreto mal las cosas, pero el Total Market Capitalization en 7 días ha pasado de 29 a 34 miles de millos de USD.



Esta entrando dinero nuevo. Por eso sube todo.


----------



## juli (29 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> Buenas. Pregunta para técnicos :
> 
> Me he mandado una, la primera, transacción a PIVX , con el core cargado pero aún virgen .
> 
> ...



Por favor, sigo bloqueado con esto. 

Nadie usa el cliente de PIVX ???


----------



## Divad (29 Abr 2017)

EDV dijo:


> ¿Dónde se pueden adquirir Dash o ETH? Son los que con lo poco que he leído más me convencen.
> 
> En cuanto a las Wallet, para Dash usaría la oficial mismamente.



Kraken | Buy, Sell and Margin Trade Bitcoin (BTC) and Ethereum (ETH) - Buy, Sell, & Trade Bitcoin

Si no vas a estar vendiendo y comprando te recomiendo usar la wallet y/o los guardas en frío.



juli dijo:


> El 60% de dominancia suena a palabras mayores.
> 
> 
> Y ya generalmente y a colación de la dinámica que tantísimos foreros postean sobre el recurrente cobijo en BTC a las pescas en Shitland : cadía más me parece que hay que tener pelotas de acero, dicho por supuesto con todo el respeto.
> ...



El Sistema cada vez es menos dependiente de Bitcoin para quien no lo sepa todavía, quien tenga bitcoins está jugando con fuego ya que puede perderlo todo.



Curiosity dijo:


> Yo no sé si es que interpreto mal las cosas, pero el Total Market Capitalization en 7 días ha pasado de 29 a 34 miles de millos de USD.
> ¿es esto jodidamente normal compañeros foreros?
> 
> Saludos
> :S:S:S:S



Interpretas bien y es para correrse sin parar ver como todo sube y sube :Baile:

De todo el dinero FIAT diría que solo ha entrado el 1%. Quienes se pueden permitir meter pasta y quieren dejar una buena herencia durante generaciones tienen todavía la oportunidad de entrar. 

Perdona que no recuerde el nombre, pero me encantó la frase del compañero que dijo algo así: Típica cena de navidad que te preguntan como hiciste tanta pasta... compré 100 o 1000 mierdas por céntimos y se multiplicó por 100, 1000,... quedas como el puto amo ::

---------- Post added 29-abr-2017 at 03:11 ----------

Hacemos porras de cuanto subirá cada cripto? 

Me mojo por ETH que para finales de Junio ETH estará sobre los 500$


----------



## racional (29 Abr 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Me mojo por ETH que para finales de Junio ETH estará sobre los 500$



Imposible, eso serian $45,000 millones.


----------



## Divad (29 Abr 2017)

racional dijo:


> Imposible, eso serian $45,000 millones.



Eso es calderilla cuando comience a entrar todo el dinero FIAT :fiufiu:



Spoiler



Nunca des nada por imposible y más cuando los judíos están detrás :rolleye:


----------



## Merlin (29 Abr 2017)

Curiosity dijo:


> ?..Gracias a todos, sigo disfrutando de este hilo.
> 
> En paralelo voy a trabajar en mi lista de 3 ó 4 Alts en las que quiere meterme y dedicarme al Megahold, deberíamos hacer una encuesta o algo así, aunque aquí cada uno ya casi lo va comentando en el día a día



Si con Megahold te refieres a hacer un hold a largo plazo, te recomiendo que una de esas 4 sea Ripple (XRP) puesto que tiene potencial para hacer un X50 o X100.


----------



## Divad (29 Abr 2017)

Sirve de orientación aunque no está actualizado :Baile:


----------



## Morsa (29 Abr 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Eso es calderilla cuando comience a entrar todo el dinero FIAT :fiufiu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahora mismo, las alts son una cuestión de early adopters, geeks, inversores y poco más. Eso sí, globales.

Entrará mas fiat cuando se popularicen? Sí, pero no pasará tan pronto como esperas y por el camino puede haber sorpresas.

Dudo que en Junio BTC haya perdido la supremacía en Marketcap, a menos que haya una noticia terrorífica que haga salir dinero a espuertas.Derrocar a los reyes toma su tiempo y el fractal que corría por ahí aun me tiene acojonado.

Del top10 ahora mismo a la que se le ve más potencial x precio de coin y market cap, es a DASH. Si consiguiese llegar a los números de XRP, se marca un x3, se pone a 210 y se queda tan ancha. Marcar tiempos lo dejo para los adivinos/genios, ya que no soy ninguno de los dos.


----------



## paketazo (29 Abr 2017)

*Divad* nos ha aportado el "gráfico" apropiado para entender lo que sí, y lo que no es una burbuja.

Tenemos aquí burbujas?

No lo afirmaría con rotundidad...si valoramos lo que tenemos, y lo que puede llegar a ser, considero que estamos muy lejos del valor real de estos activos.

Solo considerar por un instante que estamos valorando algo que a nadie jamás se le ocurrió que pudiera existir hace unos años.

En sí, es una genialidad increíble. BTC/blockchain es la mejor cosa que ha sucedido a nivel tecnológico en décadas, lo que sucede es que no somos conscientes de ello.

Recuerdo cuando estudiaba charting había una frase muy buena que ahora podría servir, y se denominaba la subida del "pasamao" creo recordar.

Era cuando un activo al que nadie prestaba atención comenzaba a subir en un período de tiempo corto. Todos esperaban que cayera rápido, que no siguiera subiendo, que fuera una tomadura de pelo...pero todos afirmaban sin realmente conocer a fondo el activo que estaba subiendo.

Finalmente cuando ese activo llevaba por ejemplo una revalorización de 5X, empezaban a analizarlo, se planteaban entrar, pero finalmente se quedaban "pasmaos", mirando con asombro la oportunidad que habían perdido.

Yo recomiendo análisis fundamental de los proyectos, sus desarrollos, su financiación, sus perspectivas, pero sobre todo su adopción, y su distribución.

Hay monedas que llevan un 50X, y que apenas tienen 3000 billeteras, eso de momento para mi, es una burbuja, sin embargo hay monedas que llevan adopciones acordes con sus subidas, y esa para mi es la clave para valorar un activo de un modo más correcto.

Eso es como el mundillo de los cromos de beisbol...valen mucho algunos, pero hay pocos que los coleccionan y por lo tanto es un mercado muy estrecho, y difícil de vender.

Sin embargo vender una onza de oro es relativamente más sencillo, al igual que vender un BTC, ya que la distribución hace que el valor de algo sea m´s extenso a nivel global.

Cuidado con identificar burbujas, por que seguro que las hay, pero quizá haya menos de las que pensamos.

Recordad Google...una barrita en una pantalla que buscaba lo que queríamos...¡si eso es una chorrada!, lo puede hacer cualquier programador...y ahora mismo capitaliza 634.000.000.000 $ frente a los 35.000.000.000 $ de este ¿chiringuito?

Un saludo, y buen fin de semana.


----------



## Meteorito→Tierra→Boom!→OK (29 Abr 2017)

Soy un ignorante en estos lares, buscando almas caritarivas que aclaren mis dudas.

¿Por qué Ripple tiene un precio tan bajo con una capitalización de mercado de 1,961,862,074$?

¿Por qué se cobra tanta comisión al comprar altcoins con fiat?


----------



## kokoliso1 (29 Abr 2017)

¿qué os parece comprar qora en poloniex ahora? 
¿funciona la cartera de esta moneda para sacarlos antes del martes?, he visto en los foros gente que se queja de problemas.
con ese precio o se pierde todo o se puede ganar bastante.


----------



## EDV (29 Abr 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Kraken | Buy, Sell and Margin Trade Bitcoin (BTC) and Ethereum (ETH) - Buy, Sell, & Trade Bitcoin
> 
> Si no vas a estar vendiendo y comprando te recomiendo usar la wallet y/o los guardas en frío.



¿Y qué wallet usaría si compro ETH?

¿Todas estas wallets se guardan en un USB/disco duro o lo que sea y ya está?

Efectivamente busco comprar un par de miles de euros de cada una y dejarlo hibernando como apuesta.


----------



## Meteorito→Tierra→Boom!→OK (29 Abr 2017)

CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations

¿% Change (24h) es el cambio en volumen o en precio?


----------



## Merlin (29 Abr 2017)

Meteorito→Tierra→Boom!→OK dijo:


> Soy un ignorante en estos lares, buscando almas caritarivas que aclaren mis dudas.
> 
> ¿Por qué Ripple tiene un precio tan bajo con una capitalización de mercado de 1,961,862,074$?
> 
> ¿Por qué se cobra tanta comisión al comprar altcoins con fiat?



Respecto a Ripple (XRP): el precio es tan bajo por el elevado número de monedas que hay en el mercado, actualmente 38k millones.

Respecto a las comisiones, no sé qué decirte, puesto que no soy un experto.


----------



## djun (29 Abr 2017)

Meteorito→Tierra→Boom!→OK dijo:


> Soy un ignorante en estos lares, buscando almas caritarivas que aclaren mis dudas.
> 
> ¿Por qué Ripple tiene un precio tan bajo con una capitalización de mercado de 1,961,862,074$?
> 
> ¿Por qué se cobra tanta comisión al comprar altcoins con fiat?



Respecto de las comisiones que cobran al comprar con Fiat, creo que no son nada elevadas si compras a través de un exchange. Pero por otros medios, en algunos casos sí pueden ser elevadas. Depende de cada caso. 

La capitalización del mercado sale de multiplicar el número de coins en circulación, 37,884,902,021, por su precio actual 0,05277. Igual a 1,999,186,279.


En Ripple tenemos casi 38.000 millones de coins en circulación y llegarán a un total máximo de casi 100.000 millones de coins en el transcurso de los años. 

En Bitcoin tenemos solo 16 millones de coins con un máximo total de 21 millones de coins.


Si pensamos que el potencial de ambas monedas es el mismo (lo cual es muy dificil de saber o de aceptar) ambas deberían tener la misma capitalización, es decir casi 22.000 millones que tiene el Bitcoin actualmente, lo cual no impide pensar que en el futuro, no muy lejano, dicha capitalización deba seguir aumentando muchísmo mas aún, tal como lo ha estado haciendo durante los pocos años que llevamos con las criptos hasta ahora. Por lo tanto, para que Ripple tenga la misma capitalización que Bitcoin, su precio actual debería multiplicarse por 10. Esa es sólo una idea aproximada de su proyección o una manera de valorar su potencial comparándola con Bitcoin. También hay que matizar esto porque en Bitcoin quedan por salir al mercado unos 5 millones de coins, que son 1/3 de las que ya existen actualmente; mientras que en Ripple quedan por salir 62.000 millones de coins, que son 5/3 de las que existen actualmente. Por lo tanto quizá su precio no se deba multiplicar por 10, sino que se debería multiplicar solo por 2. Pero todo esto solo son cálculos que no significan nada. El mercado dirá lo que deba valer cada una. No tiene por qué ser nada racional.

Con las demas criptos podría hacerse el mismo cálculo o la misma proyección. Pero no hay sitio para todas la criptos. Creo que el 80% de las criptos desaparecerán y solo algunas, quizás 10 ó 40, tendrán un potencial enorme. Algunas multiplicarán su valor actual por 10, o por 100. Y las mejores, las que tengan un uso universal y/o imprescindible, creo que pueden multiplicar su valor actual por 1000.


----------



## Merlin (29 Abr 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Sirve de orientación aunque no está actualizado :Baile:



Ese gráfico es espectacular, gracias por ponerlo Divad. Está claro que las criptomonedas tienen todavía mucho recorrido y su MarketCap puede multiplicarse aún mucho más.


----------



## djun (29 Abr 2017)

Meteorito→Tierra→Boom!→OK dijo:


> CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations
> 
> ¿% Change (24h) es el cambio en volumen o en precio?



Es el cambio de precio. El porcentaje de subida o de bajada con respecto al día anterior.


----------



## Claudius (29 Abr 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Perdona que no recuerde el nombre, pero me encantó la frase del compañero que dijo algo así: Típica cena de navidad que te preguntan como hiciste tanta pasta... compré 100 o 1000 mierdas por céntimos y se multiplicó por 100, 1000,... quedas como el puto amo ::





Hombre, prefiero que en la cena de fin de navidad de la Cia. S.A. y luego la de la *fundación* filantrópica me digan los gerentes, cuantos bonus repartimos a los empleados ( y que estos llegaran a 3 dígitos) porque tengo un sistema retroalimentado de ingresos, entre MN, PoS y los inventos que lleguen que como hace la mayor empresa de publicidad del mundo _Alphabet_ me salga el dinero/h por cada orificio.

Ah y que no se nos olvide que cada empleado tenga en la entrada de su casa un mosaico de Claudius Augustus Emperatus Cryptus.  :Baile: :


----------



## EDV (29 Abr 2017)

djun dijo:


> Con las demas criptos podría hacerse el mismo cálculo o la misma proyección. Pero no hay sitio para todas la criptos. Creo que el 80% de las criptos desaparecerán y solo algunas, quizás 10 ó 40, tendrán un potencial enorme. Algunas multiplicarán su valor actual por 10, o por 100. Y las mejores, las que tengan un uso universal y/o imprescindible, creo que pueden multiplicar su valor actual por 1000.



¿En tu opinión cuáles son las que tienen mayores visos de quedarse en función de lo que proponen? ¿Hay por ahí alguna comparativa de en qué se basa cada una?

PD: ¿Algún wallet de fiar para guardar estas monedas en un disco duro en casa?


----------



## Claudius (29 Abr 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Ese gráfico es espectacular, gracias por ponerlo Divad. Está claro que las criptomonedas tienen todavía mucho recorrido y su MarketCap puede multiplicarse aún mucho más.



Sigo diciendo que os leáis (a los nuevos) el hilo de Bitcoin de burbuja en todos sus capítulos, ese gráfico 'creo' que lo puse yo hace unos ¿meses, años? ya ni me acuerdo.. en burbuja u otros foros :ouch:

Y no se os olvide, *expandir* la palabra bitconiana vs fiat. En Enero btc 1000 hoy 1300, para un ahorrador que le engañe su banquero en un fondo de inversión que *jamás* le daría esos rendimientos, ni que decir la renta variable IBEX,DJ,etc. vs coinmarketcap :o


----------



## djun (29 Abr 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Sirve de orientación aunque no está actualizado :Baile:



Hay que tener en cuenta lo siguiente:

En España:
1 millón = 10^6 =1.000.000
1 billón = 10^12 = 1.000.000.000.000
1 trillón = 10^18 = 1.000.000.000.000.000.000

En USA
1 milion = 1.000.000
1 billion = 1.000.000.000 (mil millones)
1 trillion = 1.000.000.000.000 (un billón)



EDV dijo:


> ¿En tu opinión cuáles son las que tienen mayores visos de quedarse en función de lo que proponen? ¿Hay por ahí alguna comparativa de en qué se basa cada una?
> 
> PD: ¿Algún wallet de fiar para guardar estas monedas en un disco duro en casa?



Yo soy de los que menos sé, pero por lo que leo de otros foreros, creo que las principales criptos pueden ser las siguientes:

Ethereum
Dash
Ripple
Litecoin
Bitcoin (hay algunas guerras y esta cripto quizá podría ser atacada y reemplazada por otra. Entonces Bitcoin tendería a valer cero o casi nada)
Monero

Otras a tener en cuenta pueden ser:

Factom
PIVX
Lisk
Storjcoin X
Ark
PoSW Coin

Pero hay otras muchas monedas mas que desconozco y que seguro que pueden ser muy valiosas. Cuando pasen unos meses y/o pocos años supongo que aparecerán otras que también habrá que tenerlas en cuenta y darles prioridad. 


Sobre el tema de las wallets me pierdo. Si es para mantener las coins y no andar tradeando creo que lo mas práctico y/o seguro puede ser crearse una paper wallet. O a ser posible instalar la wallet oficial de cada coin. Lo cual puede ser bastante lioso si hay que descargar y sincronizar la blockchain.


----------



## Superoeo (29 Abr 2017)

Madre mía DASH!!!! Y yo que no compré estos días por no tener nada disponible ni sacar nada de otras..... PFFFFF

Las especulaciones vertidas por aquí cada vez se van demostrando más.


----------



## germantsi (29 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> Por favor, sigo bloqueado con esto.
> 
> Nadie usa el cliente de PIVX ???



Yo lo uso. Tienes que esperar a que se descargue toda la block chain y te aparecera el saldo.

Si no te aparece tienes algun fallo.

Puedes mirar si la direccion a la que enviaste los PIVX aparece en tu cartera del cliente de pivx, mirando en un blockchain explorer de internet.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (29 Abr 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Las *especulaciones* vertidas por aquí cada vez se van demostrando más.



Hipótesis vs Teoría :rolleye: Y solo acaba de empezar Q2. :

[youtube]KvEcom5lSiA[/youtube]


----------



## juli (29 Abr 2017)

germantsi dijo:


> Yo lo uso. Tienes que esperar a que se descargue toda la block chain y te aparecera el saldo.
> 
> Si no te aparece tienes algun fallo.
> 
> ...



Gracias germantsi.

La transferencia me consta en el block explorer de PIVX. Y la blockhain esá bajada y actualizada. Como sabrás, la interfaz de PIVX es CALCADA a la de Dash...pues bien, es en ella donde no aparece.

La única diferencia que veo en la interfaz es el protagonismo del apartado "MasterNodes" y no sé si habrá que elegir alguno de los propuestos, definir alguna IP, etc. 

Es rarísimo, pero la verdad es que me está bloqueando los pasos previstos para este fin de semana . 

Si se te ocurre algo , agradecido por cualquier indicación.


----------



## djun (29 Abr 2017)

¿Qué opinais de de ésta página para crear paper wallets? ¿La conoceís?
WalletGenerator.net - Universal Paper wallet generator for Bitcoin and other cryptocurrencies

Se puede generar una cartera de papel de entre las siguientes criptos:

42coin
Acoin
Alphacoin
Animecoin
Anoncoin
Apexcoin
Auroracoin
Aquariuscoin
BBQcoin
Bitcoin
BitcoinDark
Birdcoin
BitSynq
Blackcoin
BlackJack
BunnyCoin
CanadaeCoin
CannabisCoin
Capricoin
CassubianDetk
CashCoin
Catcoin
Corgicoin
CryptoBullion
CryptoClub
Cryptoescudo
Dash
DeafDollars
Deutsche eMark
Devcoin
DigiByte
Digitalcoin
Dogecoin
DogecoinDark
eGulden
eKrona
Emerald
Emercoin
EnergyCoin
Espers
Fastcoin
Feathercoin
Fibre
Fluttercoin
Freicoin
FUDcoin
Fuelcoin
Fujicoin
GabenCoin
GlobalBoost
Goodcoin
GridcoinResearch
Gulden
Guncoin
HamRadioCoin
HTML5Coin
HyperStake
ImperiumCoin
IncaKoin
IncognitoCoin
Influxcoin
IridiumCoin
iCash
iXcoin
Judgecoin
Jumbucks
Lanacoin
Latium
Litecoin
LiteDoge
MagicInternetMoney
Magicoin
Marscoin
MarteXcoin
MasterDoge
Mazacoin
Megacoin
MintCoin
MobiusCoin
MonetaryUnit
Monocle
MoonCoin
Myriadcoin
NameCoin
Neoscoin
Nevacoin
Novacoin
Nubits
Ocupy
Omnicoin
Onyxcoin
Paycoin
Pandacoin
ParkByte
Pesetacoin
PHCoin
PhoenixCoin
Peercoin
Potcoin
Primecoin
Quark
Reddcoin
Riecoin
Rimbit
Rubycoin
Sambacoin
SecKCoin
SibCoin
SongCoin
SpreadCoin
StealthCoin
Syscoin
Tajcoin
Titcoin
TittieCoin
Topcoin
TransferCoin
TreasureHuntCoin
Unobtanium
USDe
Vcash
Vertcoin
Viacoin
VikingCoin
W2Coin
WankCoin
WeAreSatoshiCoin
WorldCoin
Zetacoin





Superoeo dijo:


> Madre mía DASH!!!! Y yo que no compré estos días por no tener nada disponible ni sacar nada de otras..... PFFFFF
> 
> Las especulaciones vertidas por aquí cada vez se van demostrando más.



Yo estoy flipando con Ripple. Supongo que tendrá su sitio en el Olimpo pero tampoco creo que haya que volverse loco justamente ahora, después de todo el pumpazo que lleva.


----------



## Kondarra (29 Abr 2017)

Joder con Dash... Paketazo!!


----------



## juli (29 Abr 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Madre mía DASH!!!! Y yo que no compré estos días por no tener nada disponible ni sacar nada de otras..... PFFFFF
> 
> Las especulaciones vertidas por aquí cada vez se van demostrando más.



/ Anoche ya sabía que no me iba a dar tiempo de reservarlo hasta esta noche, pero bueno /

*SATURDASH NITGH FEVER*



Spoiler



[youtube]Fa9n7GirhsI[/youtube]



Y Suerte con la escasez, que va a ser el fucking copón. ehhh


----------



## Superoeo (29 Abr 2017)

djun dijo:


> ¿Qué opinais de de ésta página para crear paper wallets? ¿La conoceís?
> WalletGenerator.net - Universal Paper wallet generator for Bitcoin and other cryptocurrencies
> 
> Se puede generar una cartera de papel de entre las siguientes criptos:
> ...



Sí, la verdad es que Ripple es la que más alegrías me está dando. llevo ya un 438% de beneficio con esta (sin recompras). 

Solo me arrepiento de haberle metido tan solo calderilla xD
Igual meto algo más en cuanto corrija algo si lo hace


----------



## Claudius (29 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Joder con Dash... Paketazo!!



La explicación más razonable es que todas las propuestas que os he ido comentando, esta noche se hizo oficial, su aprobación.

Imagínate saber que Iberdrola va a comprar una Startup que minimiza los riesgos de central.. Nu... en un 30%, único en el mundo y de forma pública, existe un contador donde se ve la evolución de esa compra. 

Estarías como loco por entrar en el accionariado de la startup, *cueste* lo que cueste dentro de lo razonable.


----------



## Kondarra (29 Abr 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> La explicación más razonable es que todas las propuestas que os he ido comentando, esta noche se hizo oficial, su aprobación.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





¿Tarde para entrar? Con ésta llevo tiempo con la sensación de que ya es tarde durante tiempo, pero ahí sigue subiendo...


----------



## juli (29 Abr 2017)

LTC y ETC despertando...y va a ser todo el coro de niños cantores de Viena a cañón.

El martes en la ofi ni vais a saber contarlo.


----------



## germantsi (29 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> Gracias germantsi.
> 
> La transferencia me consta en el block explorer de PIVX. Y la blockhain esá bajada y actualizada. Como sabrás, la interfaz de PIVX es CALCADA a la de Dash...pues bien, es en ella donde no aparece.
> 
> ...



Para que te aparezca el saldo, debes tener la Blockchain sincronizada.
Los Masternodes etc, no hacen falta que esten sincronizados para que veas el saldo.

Como te he dicho, comprueba si la direccion donde estan tus monedas, la tienes en el wallet. Miralo en "Recibir".

Si lo tienes correcto y no te aparece el saldo, vuelve a sincronizar la blockchain (borra la carpeta de datos).

No se ayudarte mas.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (29 Abr 2017)

germantsi dijo:


> Para que te aparezca el saldo, debes tener la Blockchain sincronizada.
> Los Masternodes etc, no hacen falta que esten sincronizados para que veas el saldo.
> 
> Como te he dicho, comprueba si la direccion donde estan tus monedas, la tienes en el wallet. Miralo en "Recibir".
> ...



Instala todo en otro ordenador/máquina virtual y sin abrir el cliente copias y pegas el wallet.dat te debería aparecer, seguro que está mal la BC descargada.

---------- Post added 29-abr-2017 at 13:28 ----------




djun dijo:


> ¿Qué opinais de de ésta página para crear paper wallets? ¿La conoceís?
> WalletGenerator.net - Universal Paper wallet generator for Bitcoin and other cryptocurrencies
> 
> Se puede generar una cartera de papel de entre las siguientes criptos:



Tienes que mirar, que el ordenador dónde lo crees *es seguro*. (según el nivel de paranoia personal).
Y mover el cursor para la entropía.


----------



## Lord Vader (29 Abr 2017)

Estoy buscando un hardware wallet que merezca la pena

¿Alguien utiliza el Ledger Nano S? ¿Que alts admite?
¿Que diferencias hay con respecto al resto de ledger wallets? 
Si teneis experiencias con otros wallets similares tambien me vale.



Cuidadín...Los paper wallets hacedlos sin conexion a internet, en un entorno seguro, tal y como se recomienda. Luego mirad también el asunto de las memorias de impresora, si lo imprimís, no sea que en el futuro alguien tenga acceso a lo que se imprimió.


----------



## djun (29 Abr 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Tienes que mirar, que el ordenador dónde lo crees *es seguro*. (según el nivel de paranoia personal).
> Y mover el cursor para la entropía.





lord vader dijo:


> Cuidadín...Los paper wallets hacedlos sin conexion a internet, en un entorno seguro, tal y como se recomienda. Luego mirad también el asunto de las memorias de impresora, si lo imprimís, no sea que en el futuro alguien tenga acceso a lo que se imprimió.



Sobre el paper wallet que menciono ( WalletGenerator.net - Universal Paper wallet generator for Bitcoin and other cryptocurrencies ) la ventaja es que se pueden generar muchas direcciones de diferentes coins. Lo cual parece práctico y sencillo. Pero lo que me pregunto es que una vez haya impreso la Dirección pública y la Clave privada, ¿dónde puedo consultar después el balance o saldo actualizado de dichas direcciones creadas?

Como son tanatas coins diferentes ¿existe alguna página donde poder comprobar o consultar los saldos, de cada una de esas direcciones de cada coin?


----------



## Lord Vader (29 Abr 2017)

djun dijo:


> Sobre el paper wallet que menciono ( WalletGenerator.net - Universal Paper wallet generator for Bitcoin and other cryptocurrencies ) la ventaja es que se pueden generar muchas direcciones de diferentes coins. Lo cual parece práctico y sencillo. Pero lo que me pregunto es que una vez haya impreso la Dirección pública y la Clave privada, ¿dónde puedo consultar después el balance o saldo actualizado de dichas direcciones creadas?
> 
> Como son tanatas coins diferentes ¿existe alguna página donde poder comprobar o consultar los saldos, de cada una de esas direcciones de cada coin?



Aquí para Bitcoin. Metes la dirección en el buscador:
Bitcoin News: Live Bitcoin Exchange Rate - Blockchain

Aquí si tienes además otras criptos. Algunas también las puedes guardar en direcciones Bitcoin:
OmniExplorer.info

---------- Post added 29-abr-2017 at 14:17 ----------

Para otras:
Aquí direcciones de ether:
Ethereum Block Chain Explorer

Aquí los dashecillos:
Dash Explorer

Lo mismo, metes la dirección y buscas.


----------



## Claudius (29 Abr 2017)

Top 10 Altcoins: All You Wanted to Know About Bitcoin

Para que sepáis de puertas para dentro dónde invertís, eso si, con cautela, siempre los comentarios personales de todo el mundo.
_
Ethereum is not just a currency. It’s a Blockchain platform powered by the Ether cryptocurrency
>> It's not a currency Ether=fuel, fuel is a commodity and has similar use cases

Ripple 
>> you can install a wallet or become a node, because only trusted party's can setup nodes, it for and by big banks, why invest in them ? If you ever cared about satoshi's vision, dump your coins !

Dash 
>> DASH is instant ! try it yourself !

NEM
>>> a coin with very poor distribution and you can't mine it at all, the creators and early users are getting very rich of it. Soon like good an fair investment. They have great marketing do, with words like "harvest"

Monero
>>> Monero's transaction size per transaction is 26x of bitcoin for that reason you pay a premium, but that premium gives you the best anonymity to date as long as your running your own full node

Zcash
>> Zcash the code that required a "TRUSTED SETUP" aka you need to trust that 6creators of this coin all deleted all info on this coin, including you need be sure no info got leaked, hacked. Trust them if you want

Decred
>>> You can read on their main page that the dev's did a 16.2% pre-mine + 6.8%subsidy for development, that quite allot of voting power

PIVX
>>> a straight up clone of dash for the most part, and it has recently changed its name and hired a marketing team. A very large part of the marketing has been focused on comparing DASH to PIVX. And it's privacy is currently similar to dash. It took them over 5 months to fix a bug that prevented the correct working of the Governance Model. The quality of the software is still lacking. A simple test of downloading and syncing up both a DASH wallet and PIVX wallet at the same time will shove the DASH wallet will sync up quicker even do it's blocksize 3xtimes larger._


----------



## Curiosity (29 Abr 2017)

Vaya fiesta, casi todo en verde, estoy esperando la subida heavy de LTC..
Con Monero estaba en pérdidas pero también ha subido algo.

---------- Post added 29-abr-2017 at 14:29 ----------

Por cierto, ayer leyendo algo más de DASH, (antes del subidón) estuve viendo la web e instalé el wallet de Android, nada me gustó demasiado..
La web me esperaba más de este proyecto con supuestamente tan buen marketing hecho y más por venir.
La aplicación mantenía fallos claros que estaban reportados en comentarios..

Me interesa esta moneda, pero en esta ola no me meto.

Saludos


----------



## juli (29 Abr 2017)

germantsi dijo:


> Para que te aparezca el saldo, debes tener la Blockchain sincronizada.
> Los Masternodes etc, no hacen falta que esten sincronizados para que veas el saldo.
> 
> Como te he dicho, comprueba si la direccion donde estan tus monedas, la tienes en el wallet. Miralo en "Recibir".
> ...



Hablas windows o Linux ?


----------



## psiloman (29 Abr 2017)

Curiosity dijo:


> Vaya fiesta, casi todo en verde, estoy esperando la subida heavy de LTC..
> Con Monero estaba en pérdidas pero también ha subido algo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-abr-2017 at 14:29 ----------
> ...



Pues yo estoy que me va a dar un ataque, iba a posicionarme las dos próximas semanas y se me adelantó la fiesta.

He ganado un dinerillo estos dos o tres días, pero paradojicamente tengo un sentimiento de tristeza increíble, no me ha pillado el pump bien colocado. Ganar y estar triste es una mezcla de sentimientos que no esperaba  .


----------



## Meteorito→Tierra→Boom!→OK (29 Abr 2017)

Gracias djun y Merlin por responder a mis dudas.

Me jode estar sin un duro sino metería algo en altcoins, para meter cuatro duros, entre comisiones y tal, paso. Algo me dice que Ethereum va a subir mucho más y a ver alguna de las que todavía no han despegado.


----------



## Superoeo (29 Abr 2017)

Por cierto cómo veis a Ardor?
Tengo algo metido y aparentemente está pumpeando, pero no sé a qué se debe si ha habido algo que lo ha motivado, o es un pump donde merece la pensa salirse con beneficios (116% hasta ahora) y recomprar cuando corrija o incluso meterlo en DASH que parece disparada....


----------



## romanturbo (29 Abr 2017)

Sigo holdeando monero como siempre

Y ahora estoy con LBC, en unos dias se supone que lanzan su plataforma estable de video.
Espero que suba un 100% si no mas
LBRY Roadmap


----------



## paketazo (29 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Joder con Dash... Paketazo!!


----------



## racional (29 Abr 2017)

Ahora mismo veo todas la primeras demasiado caras, a este precio no son atractivas, mucho riesgo para poca ganancia. Aqui las ganancias esta en tener vision a meses vista, como quien compro ETH a $1 hace un año. Seria normal que pronto haya una correción.


----------



## djun (29 Abr 2017)

racional dijo:


> Ahora mismo veo todas la primeras demasiado caras, a este precio no son atractivas, mucho riesgo para poca ganancia. Aqui las ganancias esta en tener vision a meses vista, como quien compro ETH a $1 hace un año. Seria normal que pronto haya una correción.



Me parece que no habrá corrección para DASH y ETH entre otras. Nosotros queremos que corrijan para comprar más. Eso indica que tienen poco margen para corregir. En realidad ya corrigieron. Estuvieron durante un mes sin avanzar después de alguna bajada importante en el caso de DASH. Ahora desde hace 2 ó 4 días vuelven a subir y no podrán corregir todavía porque está entrando bastante Fiat al mercado. Y este Fiat tiene que ir a las mejores criptos o las más sólidas. Prácticamente todas suben.


----------



## paketazo (29 Abr 2017)

racional dijo:


> Ahora mismo veo todas la primeras demasiado caras, a este precio no son atractivas, mucho riesgo para poca ganancia. Aqui las ganancias esta en tener vision a meses vista, como quien compro ETH a $1 hace un año. Seria normal que pronto haya una correción.



Te pondré un símil para que lo cuadres tu mismo:

Lo más caro está caro por que ha subido su demanda, a oferta casi constante.

Lo más barato está barato por que no hay demanda respecto a su oferta.

Es como si dices que esperas que un Ferrari baje de precio por que está caro, y que por lo tanto compras un seat por que está barato.

También puede valer decir que no compras Google por que está caro, y por lo tanto compras LookSmart por que está barato.

Ahora bien, si te refieres a que es más fácil ver un 10X en una moneda descapitalizada frente a ETH a estos precios, pues ahí sí es posible que tengas razón.

Un saludo.


----------



## Claudius (29 Abr 2017)

Grayscale Investments Launches $10 Million Ethereum Classic Private Fund

ka-boom!!!


----------



## Divad (29 Abr 2017)

Una pequeña guía que sirva de orientación para cualquier iniciado.

Antes de todo hay que saber el funcionamiento del juego *Blockchain*.

¿Qué es la Cadena de Bloques (Blockchain)? (La guía ayuda a como guardar la clave de forma segura)

A Next-Generation Smart Contract and Decentralized Application Platform
 (se lee igual usando el traductor)

Una vez comprendiendo el funcionamiento ya sabes el potencial que tiene el avance tecnológico que se está tejiendo.

Cada uno tendrá su criterio a la hora de escoger una criptomoneda, aporto el mio para quien le sea de utilidad.

Antes de meterme en ETH (2/01/17) me puse a investigar quienes están detrás y al ver a los peces gordos no dude para nada en subirme al barco. Rizando más el rizo podría hablar de simbología del logo o como ya expuse en anteriores post el recorrido de Vitalik Buterin.

Sabiendo que el nuevo juego fue creado por el fantasma Satoshi Naka*moto*. Es obvio que si JP Morgan, Barclays, Santander,... (están en ETH) fueran los creadores del nuevo juego, no se habría desarrollado para la base de la Humanidad (sí la estafa del FIAT es mantenida por ellos mismos, como para creer en ellos en otro nuevo juego. Nadie entraría!). Por lo tanto, los mismos que llevan sodomizando al ser humano crean un fantasma y como si se tratase de un movimiento friki mantienen por más de 8 años a Bitcoin como la madre de todas las criptos. Mientras Bitcoin se ha llevado toda la atención... otras criptos se han ido desarrollando algunas mejorando a la misma madre Dash, Monero, NAV, LTC,... 

*¿Uno se vuelve loco que cripto comprar y como guardarlas?*
Es normal, si el juego estuviese basado en solo dos opciones sería más fácil la entrada de cualquier persona sin conocimiento. Hay que separar el grano de la paja y como método que he empleado ha sido partir donde están los peces gordos reunidos.

ETH es la favorita pero por ella misma no sirve por lo que depende de otras criptos ligadas a la red ETH que la hagan viable.

Ligadas a ETH (basta con ver que están en la plataforma Ethereum)

Criptomonedas nuevas que van saliendo

En ambos links si se entra en cada cripto hay información importante de la misma.

Sabiendo que ETH por si sola no sirve, toda cripto que esté ligada a ella está premiada con un 100% de beneficios garantizado. Tras leer esto, seguramente el subconsciente te mande la alerta y te diga, eh! Esto ya lo has leído/escuchado mil veces, huele a estafa :XX: MEEECCC!! Elimina toda creencia que nos han inculcado o hemos aceptado por experiencias vistas o vividas. El juego es NUEVO, está en desarrollo y constante crecimiento. Las criptos ligadas a ETH y las nuevas que estén por salir son para acabar dando luz verde en apoderarse del trono de las criptos.

Cabe mencionar que ETH ya tuvo su paripé HF y de ahí vemos a ETC. La trayectoría sería demasiado descarada de haber sido todo bonito y glorioso, y lo más gracioso fue que la división acabó siendo un beneficio para aquellos que en su día tuviesen ETC. Pues tuvieron un x2, es decir: Quien en su día tuviese 100 ETC, tras el HF, tuvo 100 ETC y 100 ETH. 

*¿Por qué no hacen un HF en Bitcoin?*
Porque los "listos" no les hace mucha gracia que cualquiera que tenga x bitcoins tenga ese x2 por la cara con el valor que tiene hoy en día.

Con el cuento del chino que controla parte de la minería en Bitcoin (lo suficiente como para sabotearla), el proyecto se mantiene parado, pues si no activan SegWit está condenada a morir ya que el dinero depositado en ella acabará yéndose a otras criptos.

*¿Qué supone activar Segwit?*
Acabaría reinando solo una moneda. 

Dile a los "listos" que están en ETH que todo cuanto han depositado lo van a perder :XX:::

Por lo tanto, es obvio que aunque fuese activado no habría que preocuparse pues siempre hay un bug que explotar y mandar a la basura la cripto. Acabaría con un: fue bonito mientras duró...

*¿ETH puede convivir con otras criptos no ligadas a su red?*
Sí, que quiera acaparar el trono no significa que otras criptos no sirvan para nada. Pero solo aquellas que aporten beneficios y mejoras al sistema serán las que sobrevivirán.

Para blanquear criptos (paraísos fiscales): Dash, Monero, Zcash.
Para algunos bancos (SWIFT): Ripple

Viendo el juego nuevo desde una perspectiva diferente, uno mismo podrá ver la similitud al FIAT.

*¿Cómo encontrar los pelotazos?*
Lo que más dinero mueve hoy en día es tradear, casinos, juegos, cine y música.

Ligadas a la red ETH
Tradear => augur
Casinos => edgeless
Juegos => GameCredits
Cine => SingularDTV

Hay que estar al loro de las nuevas que vayan saliendo y ver a que rama está sirviendo.

En música encontré Musicoin, solo que va por libre. Sería una apuesta de riesgo, veré como acaba.

*¿Es seguro tener mis criptos en la exchange?*
Cuidado! Si no vas a estar comprando y vendiendo es mejor (casi que sería obligatorio) que te descargases la app de dicha cripto para depositar así las criptos compradas. Al ejecutarla te creará una clave. En ETH la clave está guardada en la siguiente ruta:

```
AppData\Roaming\ethereum\keystore
```
El nombre del fichero comienza por: *UTC--*fecha creado y extensión del fichero.

Basta con CORTAR el fichero y pegarlo en un pen (si deseas lo puedes hacer en otros pen) y ya tienes la clave fuera de la red. Al abrir la APP verás que no tendrás ETH, no te asustes, están en el pen!  

También puedes encriptar el fichero usando 7zip y así sería otra clave más que tendrían que reventar en el caso que te quisieran robar.

Algunos enlaces de interés:
CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations
https://bitcoincharts.com/markets/
https://criptonoticias.com/
http://www.diariobitcoin.com/
https://www.altcoincalendar.info/news
https://cointelegraph.com/

Espero que os haya servido de ayuda a todos para tener una pequeña orientación en el mundo de las criptos. Que conste que me he contenido al no extenderme hablando de la judiada "listos".



Spoiler



Se aceptan limosnas :Baile:

```
0x8a20278cff78d557b6074174d175f73ac50af3f1
```


----------



## Claudius (29 Abr 2017)

romanturbo dijo:


> Y ahora estoy con LBC, en unos dias se supone que lanzan su plataforma estable de video.
> Espero que suba un 100% si no mas
> LBRY Roadmap



Sabes fechas en concreto? roadmap
Gracias


----------



## juli (29 Abr 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Grayscale Investments Launches $10 Million Ethereum Classic Private Fund
> 
> ka-boom!!!



A estos latigazos me refería estos días. Y si empiezan a asomar la patita sin recato, tiembla /de gozo/ , que la clave "maricón el último" está en modo despendole.

ETC La gran tapada.Mi primera apuesta "cobijo" para abandonar la casapapi bitconiana. Y se veía , que ha respondido metiendo codo CAAADA VEZ que se meneaba el top ten desde Enero, primero con e-xac-ta-men-te lo justo para no pumpear y darse el cante y ahora a calzón quitado.

Tiene infraestructura, desarrolladores, experiencia e INTEGRIDAD blockchain. Justicia poética para gente como Alxemi. Para himbersores, recorrido a manta incluso a estas horas. Para usuarios de la blockchain,criterio y callo. Redondísima.

En 3 cifras antes de verano. 3. Y si no antes de Junio. Una cena donde quiera alguien a quien le sobre la pasta.

Claudius...y espera la pirotecnia que puede tener preparada LTC , posiblemente aderezada con otra vuelta de tuerca a los grilletes de BTC , pues los timings cada vez reafirman más la trilera estrategia asiática . Si se da esa sinergia en este acto final, podríamos estar por rimbombante que suene ante el mayor timo de la historia. Casi nada al aparato.

Hablaban de alguna bomba en BTC para Agosto ?

En Agosto, todos calvos.


----------



## racional (29 Abr 2017)

Golem es otra que es candidata a estar en las primeras posiciones, porque sirve para comercializar potencia de tu PC para calculos online.


----------



## Merlin (29 Abr 2017)

¿Por qué se habla tan poco de Zcash estando como está a 90$?


----------



## juli (29 Abr 2017)

Por cierto, y ya perdonarás, Alxemi, pero una sugerencia antes de la jubilación dorada. /no me permitiría la semiarrinconada en público en otras circunstancias /.

Qué tal como canto del cisne del mercado laboral aquél hilo de ICOS sugerido a vuelapluma y de motu propio ? A quienes pillen cacho les vendrá de perlas para elegir salidita semanal y al resto, miel sobre hojuelas.

En lo que pueda,cuenta con mi grano de arena. A la salud y bolsillo , de paso, del simpático y generoso forerío del hilo, cuestióń también destacable y tal vez obviada en exceso.

Un saludo y media disculpa. :o


----------



## Curiosity (29 Abr 2017)

La parte final, últimos 3 meses, de la gráfica Total Market Capitalization se ha convertido casi en una recta vertical hacia arriba, estoy deseando ver el "dibujo" que tenemos por delante, ¿qué pensáis?

Saludos


----------



## Chicosalchicha (29 Abr 2017)

Buenas, me presento por el foro, espero aprender mucho de vosotros!

Aqui un arrepentido al q un amigo le dijo q comprara ethereum a 2 euros! Jaja

Me hice cuenta en kraken, me instale multibithd, no se por donde empezar.
Multibithd es para guardar bitcoins solo no? Para cada moneda tengo q instalarmw un mondedero?


----------



## racional (29 Abr 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Grayscale Investments Launches $10 Million Ethereum Classic Private Fund
> 
> ka-boom!!!



ETC se ha movido lentamente desde $1,50 sin que nadie le preste atención.

---------- Post added 29-abr-2017 at 16:33 ----------




Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Aqui un arrepentido al q un amigo le dijo q comprara ethereum a 2 euros! Jaja



Y si ahora estamos en la misma situacion con el Ethereum Classic? porque hace nada tambien estaba a 2 euros.


----------



## germantsi (29 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> Hablas windows o Linux ?



Da igual. En los dos supongo que se comporta igual.
Yo lo he usado en Windows

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (29 Abr 2017)

germantsi dijo:


> Da igual. En los dos supongo que se comporta igual.
> Yo lo he usado en Windows
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



No hombre no da igual.

Es que tengo Linux en otro equipo ,pero no consigo ejecutarlo desde la consola / ni con dpkg ni con "./" / no sé qué carajo pasa / de hecho, no veo el habitual archivo"-qt" para el core. En WIndows es clickar y cargar.

Ahora mismo me quedan como 45 minutos en otra línea en un pc que acabo de instalar y baja a cañón. Recargaré la copia del monedero y esperemos que aparezca.

Muchas gracias por todo, germantsi.


----------



## Merlin (29 Abr 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Buenas, me presento por el foro, espero aprender mucho de vosotros!
> 
> Aqui un arrepentido al q un amigo le dijo q comprara ethereum a 2 euros! Jaja
> 
> ...



Bienvenido, Chicosalchicha (un nick muy gracioso)

Kraken es muy buen exchange, hiciste bien. Multibidhd es solo para bitcoins según he visto en su web. Lo habitual es que cada cripto tenga su monedero oficial u oficioso único para esa cripto, pero según comentan algunos foreros también hay monederos que permiten varias criptos.

No te preocupes por lo del Ether, aún hay posibilidades de forrarse si se juegan bien las cartas.


----------



## Claudius (29 Abr 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Una pequeña guía que sirva de orientación para cualquier iniciado.



Divad, Lo que has estudiado estos días entre el hilo de Bitcoin, e Internet. :Aplauso:

Aplicaros el cuento el resto, vuestros token valen tanto como sepáis de la tecnología que compréis para que no os timen.

Tienes que fichar una Amanda, para publicitar ETH. :XX:

Me ha gustado eso de:

_Para blanquear criptos (paraísos fiscales): Dash, Monero, Zcash._
:XX:

Te corrijo, tokens, con sistemas que aumentan *la privacidad*, emulando esa misma privacidad que te da el uso de dinero en efectivo, y que pierdas al usar la tarjeta de crédito o pagos tipo Paypal.
Unos los tienen by design como son Monero y Zcash, y en Dash, es opcional.

Decir eso, es de novato.. (como todos lo hemos sido). Qué lo sepas!

Qué pena que no compraras después de la ICO, ) 8: :fiufiu:

Pero bien, aportando a la comunidad, para que se empiezen a empapar :Aplauso:

Me reitero, la lectura del hilo de Bitcoin *IMPRESCINDIBLE* es como el Señor de los Anillos, pero su final es feliz, con unos cohetes que puse.


----------



## Madmarxius (29 Abr 2017)

Augur parece a punto de romper techo otra vez, veremos si es la buena.

SingularDTV, de verdad os merece confianza el proyecto?


----------



## Divad (29 Abr 2017)

A mi me gusta hablar claro Claudius, llamarlo privacidad es emular a los paraísos fiscales nos guste o no 

Sobre SingularDTV, con el logo OJO clásico que todo lo ve... De verdad que no anima a comprar un par de fichas? Ahora están baratas, luego vienen los arrepentimientos por no haber entrado ::

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (29 Abr 2017)

Divad dijo:


> A mi me gusta hablar claro Claudius, llamarlo privacidad es emular a los paraísos fiscales nos guste o no
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk



Cachis..., ahí no dice ninguna de las que nombras, porque son todas. 
[youtube]fV8ScIImSCo[/youtube]

_' If govt. can’t crack encryption, then people are walking around with a Swiss bank account in their pocket.' Q2 2016_

Ex-president of USA Mr. B. Obama

Luego lees por ahí bobadas, respecto a Bitcoin, the PP world seguro que ya tiene experto en cartera. :XX:


----------



## Chicosalchicha (29 Abr 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Bienvenido, Chicosalchicha (un nick muy gracioso)
> 
> Kraken es muy buen exchange, hiciste bien. Multibidhd es solo para bitcoins según he visto en su web. Lo habitual es que cada cripto tenga su monedero oficial u oficioso único para esa cripto, pero según comentan algunos foreros también hay monederos que permiten varias criptos.
> 
> No te preocupes por lo del Ether, aún hay posibilidades de forrarse si se juegan bien las cartas.



Pq teneis tanta confianza en ethereum?


----------



## Merlin (29 Abr 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Pq teneis tanta confianza en ethereum?



No hablaba de Ethereum en particular, sino que me refería en general al mundo de las criptomonedas, que aún hay una ventana de oportunidad para forrarse.


----------



## Claudius (29 Abr 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> No hablaba de Ethereum en particular, sino que me refería en general al mundo de las criptomonedas, que aún hay una ventana de oportunidad para forrarse.



Qué entendéis por forrarse por curiosidad? ienso: Os aventurais en cantidades?


----------



## Divad (29 Abr 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Qué entendéis por forrarse por curiosidad? ienso: Os aventurais en cantidades?



Forrarse es meter calderilla y llevar más de 10k€ en beneficios 

Y lo que queda!

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (29 Abr 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Qué entendéis por forrarse por curiosidad? ienso: Os aventurais en cantidades?



Creo que a partir de 7 cifras en $, uno puede empezar a "soñar"

Siempre me viene a la mente un tipo que en el hilo de BTC se mantuvo firme haciendo hold con más de 1000BTC 

quise poner el link de burbuja, pero no me va.

Bitcoin Address 1357C1YnnkTJnfuSVFzgJbfWm99WmFXP1q



Ahí se mantiene el tío. A ver cuantos de los que escribimos por aquí, tenemos los santos cojones de aguantar lo que ha aguantado este holder.

Creo que es un buen "guía espiritual" para muchos tenedores de BTC, y para mi, un ejemplo de cordura y templanza...le deseo la mejor de las suertes con su proyecto...y mal no le debe ir, pues la cartera de BTC la tiene bastante estática.

Por cierto, llevo todo el mes sacando Dash del exchanger de polo, y como sigue subiendo y tengo límite de 2000$ por mi ley personal de protección de datos, tengo aun para rato...mi último trade me ha salido muy bien, pero ahora pago el pato...espero que en los 18 días que me restan aun si no sube más Dash, no casque el exchanger, así que tomad nota y andaros con cuidado si queréis tradear "duro"

Un saludo


----------



## Claudius (29 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Siempre me viene a la mente un tipo que en el hilo de BTC se mantuvo firme haciendo hold con más de 1000BTC



A lo mejor este tipo, puso una de sus btc address, para mantener el mantra.  y no era quien decía ser. Una hipótesis, yo es que soy de lanzar hipótesis para que pensaran mis alumnos. El y si?? Qué digo yo.

Mientras, en shitcoinlad, la abrumadora verdad, para nuestros lectores burbujeros.


----------



## Merlin (29 Abr 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Qué entendéis por forrarse por curiosidad? ienso: Os aventurais en cantidades?



Las cantidades exactas no se pueden saber porque eso depende de lo que cada uno haya metido, pero yo llamo forrarse a hacer de un X10 a un X1000 si previamente has metido un mínimo de 10k euros. 

A esto me refiero, más o menos.

---------- Post added 29-abr-2017 at 22:49 ----------

Dash a 97$ a punto de sobrepasar la barrera psicológica de los 100 dólares. Si la pasa, sería un acontecimiento de una inmensa importancia, puesto que sería la primera altcoin que lo hace.


----------



## Lord Vader (29 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Creo que a partir de 7 cifras en $, uno puede empezar a "soñar"
> 
> Siempre me viene a la mente un tipo que en el hilo de BTC se mantuvo firme haciendo hold con más de 1000BTC
> 
> ...




Que grande Bitcoiñero! 
Ver como tus 1200 Bitcoins caen poco a poco, pasando de 1200$ a 200$, y no vender ni uno solo durante ese desplome!!.
Todo un ejemplo de templanza.
Teniendo en cuenta que era la totalidad de su ahorro, tal y como cuenta en el hilo, ¿Quién aguanta eso?. Ver que pasas de ser millonario a estar casi como estabas.:ouch: Yo no hubiera sido capaz.



Me gustaría saber quien es.

Bitcoin: owned antológico. bitcoin como testigo. - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## juli (29 Abr 2017)

Claudius :

Un rico es oficialmente según no recuerdo qué reconocido organismo económico - cierto - alguien con activos por un kilotrón $ más allá de su vivienda habitual. Esto lo leí como en 2008/2009 y eran alrededor de 800K €. Resuelto.

Después , mil lecturas. Estar forrado es , a mi entender, que el dinero no represente problema alguno para tí. Y eso es muy elástico. Pero el patrón "caldad de vida " no es Mal baremo.

Después, estar forrado obscenamente , y poder atacar como el jeque del gif de paketazo a la que te apetezca para olvidarla al día siguiente, son 8 cifras.

Más allá de ello , y entrando al trapo de lo que planteas, para mí un status solvente es aquel que te permite establecerte sin preocuparte de la pasta en ningún momento en cualquier lugar del mundo en 24 horas y avanzar en tu prosperidad sin deslomarte. Un buen rasero para mí estaría ahí en 100 onzas de oro , unos cuantos diamantes , medio kilo en criptos y sobre un cuarto en cash . Con eso te estableces prosperando en un mes en cualquier sitio y al trantrán y andaría, casualmente y sin haber atendido a ello, levemente bajo un kilo...o sea, que mi respuesta sería 1 kilo diversificado. con eso vives como te sale de los huevos , con la ocupación "a medida" que elijas, sin madrugar, sin atarte a mujer ni lugar alguno y prosperando, lo que , más allá de los ceros, me parece comprar un gran ticket para el paseo por este valle de lágrimas. 


edito : MAL baremo.


----------



## racional (29 Abr 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> [/COLOR]Dash a 97$ a punto de sobrepasar la barrera psicológica de los 100 dólares. Si la pasa, sería un acontecimiento de una inmensa importancia, puesto que sería la primera altcoin que lo hace.



Ya los paso una vez.


----------



## paketazo (29 Abr 2017)

La clave es invertir en empresas de "fruta" en el momento correcto...

¿estamos en ese momento?

...ni idea...pero mejor intentarlo y fracasar que mirar atrás en unos años, y pensar en lo que pudo haber sido.

Forrest Gump: Inversiones de Forrest (Mejores Escenas) - YouTube

Buenas noches a todos.


----------



## juli (29 Abr 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Dash a 97$ a punto de sobrepasar la barrera psicológica de los 100 dólares. Si la pasa, sería un acontecimiento de una inmensa importancia, puesto que sería la primera altcoin que lo hace.



Estuvo hacia los 110 pavos hace mes y pico. Yo he comprado Dash a más de 100.


Lo importante no es pillarlos, es aentarse. Lo bueno es que es eso lo que está apunto de hacer.

Y otro dato ahora mismo, muy importante : 60, algo de dominancia bitcoñea. Mañana, rumbo al 50% que cuando se alcance convertirá al BTC en otra coin más. Por cierto, atención a ese detonante de perder mañana el 60. Algo automático : Los 100 que comentas en dash / que para mí serán una simple transición y la espolearán de lo lindo /


----------



## Claudius (29 Abr 2017)

Para que los vigileis, y tengais en cuenta. (qué no voy a hacer yo todo ))
Sobre todo los etherianos Divad, yujuuuuuuu 
Top 6 Ethereum Wallet Addresses Worth Keeping an eye on
El de Bitfinex hay que tenerle un ojo para ver si disminuye mucho y bruscamente.

Gran peli, Forrest G. no me acordaba de esa escena, que grande el tío repartiendo las semillas de la empresa frutera.


----------



## Merlin (30 Abr 2017)

racional dijo:


> Ya los paso una vez.



No sabía yo eso, pero me refiero a pasarlos y mantenerse por encima de los 100$.


----------



## plus ultra (30 Abr 2017)

"Dash a 97$ a punto de sobrepasar la barrera psicológica de los 100 dólares. Si la pasa, sería un acontecimiento de una inmensa importancia, puesto que sería la primera altcoin que lo hace"

y Byteball ? 220$


----------



## Merlin (30 Abr 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> "Dash a 97$ a punto de sobrepasar la barrera psicológica de los 100 dólares. Si la pasa, sería un acontecimiento de una inmensa importancia, puesto que sería la primera altcoin que lo hace"
> 
> y Byteball ? 220$



A Byteball ya dije en otro post que no la cuento por tratarse de una cripto, a mi juicio, con un comportamiento extraño ya que tiene muy poca capitalización de mercado y un volumen de negocio muy bajo que me hace sospechar de ella.


----------



## juli (30 Abr 2017)

Game comienza a dar leves palpitaciones, aunque se adivina subiendo con más consistencia que la de su reciente pump y ello sugiere que si entrase en 1 dólar de nuevo, podría ir asentándose en un respaldo real.

La ves aún para holdear, Claudius ?


----------



## racional (30 Abr 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> "Dash a 97$ a punto de sobrepasar la barrera psicológica de los 100 dólares. Si la pasa, sería un acontecimiento de una inmensa importancia, puesto que sería la primera altcoin que lo hace"



Es que Dash esta caro, zcash por ejemplo vale 6 veces menos. Antes que dash compraria zcash, que tiene un gráfico impecable.


----------



## Divad (30 Abr 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Pq teneis tanta confianza en ethereum?



Hablar así es porque poco has mirado por tu cuenta y te vas a dejar llevar por las opiniones de los demás 

Muchos están teniendo el privilegio de empezar a ganar pasta y la vagancia en un uno mismo de informarse acarrea las lamentaciones en el día de mañana. 

Son seres que la envidia les corroe y como tal les jode que otros ganen más de lo que ellos tienen o en su defecto prefieren que no ganen nada 

Nadie tiene que convencer a nadie lo que tiene que hacer, cada uno es libre de escoger su camino y como tal. Quien es uno mismo en decir si uno u otro está escogido un buen camino?

Siendo consciente de la pasta que se han llevado los bitcoñoeros, porque no pueden llevarse su trozo de pastel los altcoins? 

Si os lo podéis permitir, adelante! Es obvio que si quisieran putear el nuevo sistema ya lo habrían hecho hace tiempo, como no lo hacen, sino que lo incentivan lo normal es seguirles el paripé sumándose al mismo barco que estén ligados a los listos.

El día que existan mamoneos en ETH es cuando hay que valorar si moverse a otras criptomonedas más estables. 

Es la gracia del juego, nos mantiene estar al loro donde tenemos depositado nuestro dinero.

Aquellos que no se suben al barco y prefieren ver el show desde la grada debe de ser un troleo del sistema para evitar que el ser humano saque tajada del cambio que están gestando. Hacer el paripé de que estudias la nueva tecnología no cuela "Nico". 

Disfrutad!☺

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Merlin (30 Abr 2017)

racional dijo:


> Es que Dash esta caro, zcash por ejemplo vale 6 veces menos. Antes que dash compraria zcash, que tiene un gráfico impecable.



Te has confundido de cripto, ¿no? Porque Dash y Zcash ambos están por los 95$.


----------



## Kondarra (30 Abr 2017)

Yo llevo poco en el mundo cripto. Empecé poco a poco. En este punto, sabiendo ya algo más, me planteo entrar más fuerte. 

Dentro de 1 año necesitaré al menos la inversión que haga hoy en Fiat. Pongamos la horquilla de 5.000-10.000€ por ejemplo. ¿Qué compraríais con esta cantidad contando con que en un año quiero sacar dividendos?

Hoy tengo: BTC (ya poco, lo empiezo a considerar mi nuevo Fiat ), ETH, ETC, XRP, LTC, DOGE. Donde más tengo hoy es en ETH.

---------- Post added 30-abr-2017 at 09:07 ----------

Si alguno creéis en los fractales, XRP ahora mismo:


----------



## paketazo (30 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Yo llevo poco en el mundo cripto. Empecé poco a poco. En este punto, sabiendo ya algo más, me planteo entrar más fuerte.
> 
> Dentro de 1 año necesitaré al menos la inversión que haga hoy en Fiat. Pongamos la horquilla de 5.000-10.000€ por ejemplo. ¿Qué compraríais con esta cantidad contando con que en un año quiero sacar dividendos?
> 
> ...



Creo que la que más controlas es ETH por lo que se va viendo por aquí.

Yo si ahora tuviera que meter dinero que necesitase en un año, me lo pensaría muy mucho.

Estamos en el punto de inflexión dónde será un todo o nada...yo apuesto por el todo evidentemente, pero siempre queda la duda.

Esto no es como el oro, dónde mal o bien, sabemos que tendrá un valor intrínseco pase lo que pase.

Yo creo en BTC, lo he probado, y veo que es la "ostia", ETH está creciendo y no por casualidad, es una revolución, Dash se posiciona como vanguardista a la hora de mover de forma rápida y barata el dinero, al tiempo que promete ser el próximo "pay pal"...

¿Dónde meterte ahora?

Si te soy sincero yo dividiría tu inversión en 2 o 3 monedas o proyectos en los que creas, pero no por fe, si no por fundamento.

ETH si ya tienes y te va bien, pues podrías incrementar en cuanto apoye o lateralice...XRP no es santo de mi devoción, pero sin embargo tiene el potencial del resto si cuenta con apoyo de manos fuertes...ETC como vemos va camino de crecer como su hermana "gemela"...Dash, esta muy bien posicionada, financiada y con proyectos frescos...

Lo que no haría, es meter a saco y ahora mismo todo lo que tengo pensado invertir.

Incluso hay que analizar proyectos que están saliendo, o que saldrán, o que ya están ahí, pero sin demasiado eco como puede ser NAV, RAD, UNO...

En el fondo creo que sinceramente, a pesar de creer bastante en lo que estoy viendo, me costaría meter aquí dinero que voy a necesitar, salvo colocando un stop y entrando cuando el chart me lo indique.

Mucha suerte y paciencia, tanto estando dentro como pretendiendo entrar.


----------



## Claudius (30 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> Game comienza a dar leves palpitaciones, aunque se adivina subiendo con más consistencia que la de su reciente pump y ello sugiere que si entrase en 1 dólar de nuevo, podría ir asentándose en un respaldo real.
> 
> La ves aún para holdear, Claudius ?



Si tienes chavales entre 13-17 años, tecnoadictos pregúntaselo, que opinan. Es DE y PARA ellos. Son tu mejor analista. 

---------- Post added 30-abr-2017 at 11:14 ----------




Kondarra dijo:


> Yo llevo poco en el mundo cripto. Empecé poco a poco. En este punto, sabiendo ya algo más, me planteo entrar más fuerte.
> 
> Dentro de 1 año necesitaré al menos la inversión que haga hoy en Fiat. Pongamos la horquilla de 5.000-10.000€ por ejemplo. ¿Qué compraríais con esta cantidad contando con que en un año quiero sacar dividendos?
> 
> Hoy tengo: BTC (ya poco, lo empiezo a considerar mi nuevo Fiat ), ETH, ETC, XRP, LTC, DOGE. Donde más tengo hoy es en ETH.




Un detalle para que tengáis en cuenta, y sobre todo que analicéis y probéis. Sabéis conseguir vuestro dinero en 1h en fiat físico o 1 y 0 centralizados?
Ese tiempo es un margen aceptable.

Hacer la prueba con los 7 eur. que decía el compañero para recolocar en *shit*-coin. Y sobre todo contar la experiencia y os daré mis impresiones.
Ahí queda..  Por cierto para cryptomonetizar la experiencia, se puede hacer un artículo en steem. A parte de brindarlo acá. :rolleye:


----------



## juli (30 Abr 2017)

Buenas.

Gracias a un soplo en otro foro sobre rescatar las priv keys vía consola en Dash / PIVX y Dash son muy similares / , he conseguido abrir mi wallet con la pasta dentro.

Me he perdido un 30% de subida con la chorrada, pero en cuanto chequee un mete-saca con esa wallet empezaré a operar con ella.

En fin,con un comando de consola interna en ambos casos y tu private key /que puedes obtener previamente en el monedero crítico aunque la blockchain no chute, incluso en local/ puedes operar desde cualquier wallet Dash o PIVX. Sin asustarse por la consola y los comandos , que es todo sencillisimo y está dentro del mismo wallet en el que operas.

Que lo sepàis.


*edito* para dejar los comandos


*dumpprivkey* : te retorna en pantalla tu clave privada a partir de una pública. / comando-espacio-address/

*importprivkey* : Te carga la clave privada obtenida en cualquier wallet Dash y/o PIVX y te abre un monedero de ESA address. /comando-espacio-private key/. 

Chupao, de verdad.


----------



## Kondarra (30 Abr 2017)

Me dan ganas de comprar más ETC. A principios de esta semana compré a 2,94€. Está en 5,3€. Con el fondo de inversión que han aprobado en el escaparate, viendo su evolución y que aún no está cara, ¿no es la altcoin a donde mirar hoy?


----------



## Claudius (30 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Me dan ganas de comprar más ETC. A principios de esta semana compré a 2,94€. Está en 5,3€. Con el fondo de inversión que han aprobado en el escaparate, viendo su evolución y que aún no está cara, ¿no es la altcoin a donde mirar hoy?



Así están los surcoreanos, yo 'creo' que este tipo de gráfico es la primera vez que lo veo en la historia de esta tecnología, que una alt-coin sea más negociada con fiat que con btc. ::
Si los datos no son erróneos claro
KRW - divisa surcoreana


----------



## juli (30 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Me dan ganas de comprar más ETC. A principios de esta semana compré a 2,94€. Está en 5,3€. Con el fondo de inversión que han aprobado en el escaparate, viendo su evolución y que aún no está cara, ¿no es la altcoin a donde mirar hoy?



Kondarra, se lo preguntas a alguien o te lo preguntas a tí mismo ?  En ese punto, tú y tu pasta.

El top ten se está convirtiendo no en un "cuál cojo" sino en un "cúal suelto ". Ni tan mal, no ? 

Si hay, cash , a poco ojo y prudencia que se tenga , practicamente todo es petable. Otra cosa es rebajar de una coin para dar de comer a otra...ahí, no mirar atrás.


----------



## Kondarra (30 Abr 2017)

Y otra cosa que he leído y me ha gustado es que del fondo de Greyscale cobran un 3% de comisión. Un 1% se dedicará durante 3 años al desarrollo y marketing de ETC.


----------



## romanturbo (30 Abr 2017)

Pues yo vendi anoche etherum :: , pero bueno, sigo holdeando monero y haciendo profit con shitcoins varias


----------



## ciberobrero (30 Abr 2017)

Sobre ETC y su fondo y ETH, que yo conozca ETH está teniendo un desarrollo bastante más brutal que ETC. Por supuesto esto está descontado en sus precios, pero estimaba que ETC desapareciese y no parece que ese sea el caso.

Conocéis propuestas de ETC que aporten innovación?


----------



## Kondarra (30 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> Kondarra, se lo preguntas a alguien o te lo preguntas a tí mismo ?  En ese punto, tú y tu pasta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Precisamente eso de dar de comer a una quitándole a otra es lo que trato de evitar a toda costa. Me explico. Prefiero verme en la situación del compañero al que su amigo le dijo comprar eth a 2€ y no comprar que el que vendió 80 eth a 20. Prefiero cagarme en todo dentro de 5 años por no haber entrado en DASH que haber tenido 10.000 XRP, que pegue el pelotazo y haberlos vendido. La sensación de "yo tuve X de esos y podría ser rico" no tiene que molar nada. 

Lo que tengo ahora ya no lo quiero mover porque me parecen buenos proyectos. Si quiero diversificar tengo que meter más FIAT. HOLD a saco!!


----------



## paketazo (30 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Precisamente eso de dar de comer a una quitándole a otra es lo que trato de evitar a toda costa. Me explico. Prefiero verme en la situación del compañero al que su amigo le dijo comprar eth a 2€ y no comprar que el que vendió 80 eth a 20. Prefiero cagarme en todo dentro de 5 años por no haber entrado en DASH que haber tenido 10.000 XRP, que pegue el pelotazo y haberlos vendido. La sensación de "yo tuve X de esos y podría ser rico" no tiene que molar nada.
> 
> Lo que tengo ahora ya no lo quiero mover porque me parecen buenos proyectos. Si quiero diversificar tengo que meter más FIAT. HOLD a saco!!



No sé si habéis tenido la misma sensación, pero dentro del top 10, o incluso más allá, da la impresión de que se sigue un orden de revalorizaciones concreto.

¿Qué quiero decir?

Pues que a medio y largo plazo, todo tiende a equilibrarse de modo uniforme 

Si por ejemplo ETH sube un 25%...al poco Dash, ETC, XRP la siguen...luego las que vienen por abajo...y al final, casi da igual por la que te hayas decidido.

Es evidente que hay diferencias, y unas subirán mucho más que otras, sin embargo si el proyecto es bueno y se desarrolla felizmente, creo que el dinero entrará igual.

De momento el market cap. total es ridículo como comentábamos, y si de verdad se enciende la llama y atrae dinero de inversores serios con perspectivas de largo plazo, comprar ahora la mayoría de altcoins, sería considerado casi como ser early adopters.

Solo por soñar, pensad que si esto no casca, la mayoría de buenos proyectos con una inflación controlada (nada de emisiones del 15% anual) como hay muchos por ahí, darán retornos de manera proporcional a su evolución.

Si ETH sigue implementando mejoras, es fácil verla a 500$ en un tiempo.

Si Dash logra objetivos valdrá 600$

etc.

Pensad cuantos de nosotros sabíamos lo que era Apple en los 90s...o lo que era un correo electrónico, o una www, o un ftp...

Pues ahora salid, y decid en un bar lleno que tenéis una wallet cargada de Monero, XRP, ETH...a parte de miraros de reojo, a muchos se les vendrá a la mente la imagen de Sheldon Cooper y frikilandia al oíros hablar.

Por cierto hablando de Monero, ¿alguno tiene la sensación de que debe una subida como poco del 100%?

Un saludo y buena tarde.


----------



## racional (30 Abr 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Te has confundido de cripto, ¿no? Porque Dash y Zcash ambos están por los 95$.



no, es que tu solo te fijas en el precio unitario, y no en el market cap


----------



## Merlin (30 Abr 2017)

racional dijo:


> no, es que tu solo te fijas en el precio unitario, y no en el market cap



Ok. Te referías al marketCap.


----------



## juli (30 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Precisamente eso de dar de comer a una quitándole a otra es lo que trato de evitar a toda costa. Me explico. Prefiero verme en la situación del compañero al que su amigo le dijo comprar eth a 2€ y no comprar que el que vendió 80 eth a 20. Prefiero cagarme en todo dentro de 5 años por no haber entrado en DASH que haber tenido 10.000 XRP, que pegue el pelotazo y haberlos vendido. La sensación de "yo tuve X de esos y podría ser rico" no tiene que molar nada.
> 
> Lo que tengo ahora ya no lo quiero mover porque me parecen buenos proyectos. Si quiero diversificar tengo que meter más FIAT. HOLD a saco!!




Pues claro, hombre...eso exactamente te decía. Nadie quiere soltar NADA, nos ha jodido.

O SACAS EL FAJO DE FIAT...o elegir a qué santo desvestir. 

Porque ,aparte, otra cosa, si hacer hold monolítico es dificil - y hace un par de días lo constataba en un post Alxemi, autor del hilo y con las pelotas peladas en esto - ...imagínate lo que va a ser quedarse quietecito viendo pumps diarios del 30,50% ...en la coin en la que "querías hacer all in ayer ". En uno u otro momento, caes.

Ahora el moemntum es así : Engordar el top ten todo lo que quieras y establecer un % para otras de más atrás, icos, o alguna del mismo topten en racha por algo concreto. Y además de optimizar, descansas un huevo.

Y ya. Y éso es una buena estrategia / en función de la elección de cada uno / . El efecto del que habla Paketazo es lógico, pues lo mismo que hace nada llegaban y se iban las mareas de btc , ahora ETH, DASH, etc , pillan cacho y dedican parte a regar otras con más % de revalorización /en teoría / creando una cascada. Lo que pasa que las primeras no bajan porque está entrando gente a manta y aprendiendo lo que tú aprendías hace 2 meses.

Insisto : 2/3 mínimo en Hold variado del top ten ...y el resto, mitad a otras que van llegando /navs, factom, elisk,etc.../ y otra mitad o así a ICOS.

Y, carajo, reivindico un poquito de entente común para llevar un hilo de ICOS. Por mucho que zumbe el toop ten y otras cercanas, si se quiere cacho, cahazo del bueno, hay que aspirar a gigarevalorizaciones y ahí hay que pillar de salida con las posibilidades exponenciales de inversión que el ascenso continuo del top ten de cada cual le puede brindar. Y quien esté bien posicionado en el top ten , etc a hora mismo...con unos ceros asequibles que meter a largo plazo, capitán general. Y eso , ese perfil de "tenedor" , lo consigue con uno o dos ICOS al mes. No es hacer la muralla china y entre todos lo podemos lograr con la gorra y es un èlín de curro hoy y un descanso del copón de mañana en adelante, pues el top ten además te da un relax de la leche.

Esas eran las posibilidades que arebatar el monopolio del cobijo a BTC nos iba a dar. A ver si andamos listos que las oportunidades sontrenes que se van a toda hostia y hay que optimizar.

Personalmente, ni sé cómo va un ICO, si no, habia abierto ya un hilo aunque fuese chapucero. Con uno o 2 posts al día cada uno , sin conversas extra y centrados en ello , se peden crearr unas sinergias del fucking carajo a medio y largo.


----------



## romanturbo (30 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> No sé si habéis tenido la misma sensación, pero dentro del top 10, o incluso más allá, da la impresión de que se sigue un orden de revalorizaciones concreto.
> 
> ¿Qué quiero decir?
> 
> ...



Hay rumores de que esta al caer ya mismo una wallet para telefonos (third party) , de pasar eso, nos vamos a la luna del tiron. Y aun asi, me parece que ahora estamos infravalorados tal como dices


----------



## ciberobrero (30 Abr 2017)

En la línea de Divad y los (((>))) que están detrás, aquí está Ethereum como último bloque de la IV fase en la presentación ficticia de la serie Silicon Valley

Silicon Valley: Season 4 Trailer (HBO) - YouTube

[YOUTUBE]
https://youtu.be/mydFes629og
[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## juli (30 Abr 2017)

paketazo :

Sé que dar cifras concretas /bueno "rrrrelativo-concretas"  , implica poco bueno y mucho riesgo, para empezar, de quedar como un membrillo aunque se haya pillado una percepción al vuelo y al dedillo , pues definir más allá de una impresión personal que siempre es ambigua en mayor o menor medida , es imposible.

Dicho ésto, creo que si Dash nola caga /y creo que tú puedes pensarlo, pero no decirlo so riesgo de soltar una boutade / valdrá mucho más de 600 $. Creo que, de hecho, valdrá más que lo que vale BTC ahora . Su escasa emisión , aspecto obviado en su día la convierte en una propuesta hoy absolutamente amorfa...y con no poco riesgo incluso de "morir de exito".

De hecho, Dash debería estar pensando ahora mismo o bien en como desmenuzar su moneda y que cuaje en la gente de a pie , su perfil-objetivo más marcado, apriori, sin el imapcto psicológico de su precio, y/o bien centrarse en optimizar su labor más esencial y extenderla en el mundo real antes que nadie y crear un vínculo humano del que ya hablamos con anterioridad posiblemente colgando otras coins hacia sí y su sistemas de pago fluído, anónimo y fácil. En cierto modo, abocar a que otros proyectos confluyan en tu capacidad "física" de red popular económica , tal como ETH lo hace hacia su plataforma de referencia tecnológica.

Desde el nivel Himbersor al de total protagonismo, en Shitland el que ENCADENA 2 hostias, gana, pues consigue extensión exponencial sobre otra exponencial...y ahí está la locura, esa es la clave de zumbarlo...o REVENTARLO. De un puntazo acojonante del que acordarte en tu vida...o de otro del que tu vida nunca ya se separará.

Y esa ha sido y es la ventaja de los bitcoiners. No el propio BTC, sino la capacidad de reproducir el mismo ciclo amplificado por n . / de ahí lo patético e insostenible de su postura oficial de despreciar las shitcoins en público :fiufiu: /


----------



## paketazo (30 Abr 2017)

*Juli* el imperio Persa era invencible, al igual que el imperio romano, la armada invencible, las hordas de Gengis kan...

Yo hace años que comenté en el foro de BTC las bondades de otras monedas, y evidentemente hubo pasotismo, y sobre todo desprecio, pero eso es algo normal.

Es como el que lleva toda la vida de modo rutinario haciendo algo, y llega un chaval, y te dice que lo haces mal, que es mejor hacerlo de otro modo...tu primera sensación es la de : ¡puto niñato, viene a darme clases a mi!

A mi me han dado clases desde niños, hasta ancianos, y la clave en parte de la vida, es saber escuchar, y sobre todo, encontrar información útil entre toneladas de paja.

Hace años, no había foros de internet especializados...recuerdo ya ni se cuando, el IRC del IBEX, dónde a las 12 del medio día confluíamos varios traders para intercambiar opiniones...lo que aprendí de aquel entonces, fue que nunca, y repito...nunca le lleves la contraria a las manos fuertes ni a la tendencia de mercado.

BTC es la referencia, ya que es quién más capitaliza, pero ahora surgen dudas, dudas que hace dos años eran impensables, ¿habrá sustituto/s?

Yo pienso que es muy posible que convivan muchas monedas en el mercado, es más, es probable que todo termine unificado de algún modo, una especie de servidor de cambio automático al realizar un pago...una billetera que tenga lo que tenga, convertirá la moneda en un token con un valor cotizado concreto con el que podrás efectuar pagos...

Unos tokens valdrán más por sus méritos propios o acogida, y otros perderán valor...pero; acaso no pierde valor el bolivar frente al $...o el peso frente al €...¿acaso existe solo una divisa en el mundo?...

Pensar de un modo egocéntrico en un mundo tan globalizado no trae nada positivo, ya que generalmente quedaremos obsoletos rápidamente.

¿Dash valdrá 600$?

Es posible que así sea, todo dependerá como os decía el otro día, más de la adopción que de lo que me diga un gráfico...si en un año lo usan más de 1 millón de usuarios, me creeré cualquier cosa.

Esto va muy rápido, y cuanta más gente se implique, la bola de nieve crecerá más, y eso implica mayor capitalización.

Sea como sea, creo que debemos aprender a no despreciar ningún proyecto, el tiempo, y el mercado se encargará de ello...creo que es mejor analizar, y escuchar/leer lo que nos tengan que decir.

Un saludo.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (30 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> *Juli* el imperio Persa era invencible, al igual que el imperio romano, la armada invencible, las hordas de Gengis kan...
> 
> Yo hace años que comenté en el foro de BTC las bondades de otras monedas, y evidentemente hubo pasotismo, y sobre todo desprecio, pero eso es algo normal.
> 
> ...



"Después de un tiempo me di cuenta que escuchar opiniones diferentes o contrarias a la mía no resultaba un ataque a mi moral o un intento de desprestigio, reflexione y llegue a la conclusión que aprender de las cosas a las que siempre había sido opuesto me abría nuevas vías de desarrollo y aprendizaje, y es que si te centras en un punto, los restantes siguen girando, moviendo y cambiando"


----------



## EDV (30 Abr 2017)

Yo voy a optar por dos o tres y meteré bien de pasta, no una cantidad de la que dependa pero sí algo que de salir bien me de una alegría gorda. Y opto por varias por diversificar dentro de las distintas opciones. De momento estoy esperando a que se haga efectiva la transferencia a Kraken y compraré.

Decís que lo más seguro para hacer hold es instalarse las wallet oficiales en el ordenador y ya ¿Verdad?


----------



## racional (30 Abr 2017)

EDV dijo:


> Decís que lo más seguro para hacer hold es instalarse las wallet oficiales en el ordenador y ya ¿Verdad?



Para nada es seguro, si tienes un troyano en tu PC que te robe la clave privada ya es mas inseguro que dejarlo en Kraken. Para eso habria que tener un PC completamente limpio dedicado solo a eso y que solo se conecte a internet para hacer una transación.

---------- Post added 30-abr-2017 at 14:36 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> *Juli*
> ¿Dash valdrá 600$?



Porque dash y no cualquier otra? eso significaria multiplicarse x 6, cosa que ha hecho hace poco ETC en solo unos dias. Creo que lo que pasa es que cuando más market cap ha acumulado una, menos posibilidades hay de que siga engordando.


----------



## EDV (30 Abr 2017)

racional dijo:


> Para nada es seguro, si tienes un troyano en tu PC que te robe la clave privada ya es mas inseguro que dejarlo en Kraken. Para eso habria que tener un PC completamente limpio dedicado solo a eso y que solo se conecte a internet para hacer una transación.
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-abr-2017 at 14:36 ----------
> 
> ...



¿Entonces no es lo mejor dejarlo en Kraken? ¿Por qué se suele decir que si se quiere hacer hold lo suyo es sacarlo del exchange?

Por lo que me dices no tengo mucha opción, quizá guardarlo en un USB.


----------



## Claudius (30 Abr 2017)

EDV dijo:


> ¿Entonces no es lo mejor dejarlo en Kraken? ¿Por qué se suele decir que si se quiere hacer hold lo suyo es sacarlo del exchange?
> 
> Por lo que me dices no tengo mucha opción, quizá guardarlo en un USB.



Formarte... eso hay que tatuarlo. Lectura del hilo de Bitcoin desde el capítulo I ... 

Por que dormimos tranquilos con el dinero en el banco? Por que confiamos en este (un tercero) y que estado cubra si pasa algo, cosa que no puede hacer... Es una cadena de confianzas.

En crypto-world, tu eres el banco y tu eres tu propio estado. Ergo tu te llevas los beneficios y las pérdidas, en su integridad.


----------



## juli (30 Abr 2017)

paketazo

Sé que intentas poner siempre presente la fortaleza de BTC. Es normal, es la referencia, LA CRIPTO con mayúsculas.

El asunto para mí es que unas manos con grilletes no son manos fuertes.


----------



## EDV (30 Abr 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Formarte... eso hay que tatuarlo. Lectura del hilo de Bitcoin desde el capítulo I ...
> 
> Por que dormimos tranquilos con el dinero en el banco? Por que confiamos en este (un tercero) y que estado cubra si pasa algo, cosa que no puede hacer... Es una cadena de confianzas.
> 
> En crypto-world, tu eres el banco y tu eres tu propio estado. Ergo tu te llevas los beneficios y las pérdidas, en su integridad.



En eso ando, pero son ¿11? ¿12 contando el cero? Con decenas de páginas cada uno. Ya tengo marcados varios para leer y poco a poco, pero me han venido esas dudas.


----------



## racional (30 Abr 2017)

EDV dijo:


> ¿Entonces no es lo mejor dejarlo en Kraken? ¿Por qué se suele decir que si se quiere hacer hold lo suyo es sacarlo del exchange?
> 
> Por lo que me dices no tengo mucha opción, quizá guardarlo en un USB.



Para guardar bitcoins y ethereums hay hardware especifico para eso, pero para otras coins no se. Otra opcion seria un paper wallet.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (30 Abr 2017)

A ver si alguien puede ayudarme, soy unicaja y desde el movil no me dejaba hacer transferencia a kraken, asi q mire en el pc y solo me dejan haciendo una transferencia internacional y creo q me van a clavar por todos lados, ya q en las condiciones pone 25 euros por transferencia no automatizada y no se q historias mas, no hay otra forma de comprar ethereum o bitcoin? Joder toda la vida comprando de todo por internet y 0 problemas y ahora con esto no doy una vamos..


----------



## juli (30 Abr 2017)

Resuelto, germantsi .


----------



## racional (30 Abr 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> A ver si alguien puede ayudarme, soy unicaja y desde el movil no me dejaba hacer transferencia a kraken, asi q mire en el pc y solo me dejan haciendo una transferencia internacional y creo q me van a clavar por todos lados, ya q en las condiciones pone 25 euros por transferencia no automatizada y no se q historias mas, no hay otra forma de comprar ethereum o bitcoin? Joder toda la vida comprando de todo por internet y 0 problemas y ahora con esto no doy una vamos..



Tienes que elejir transferencia SEPA, que es a un banco de Alemania.


----------



## Divad (30 Abr 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> A ver si alguien puede ayudarme, soy unicaja y desde el movil no me dejaba hacer transferencia a kraken, asi q mire en el pc y solo me dejan haciendo una transferencia internacional y creo q me van a clavar por todos lados, ya q en las condiciones pone 25 euros por transferencia no automatizada y no se q historias mas, no hay otra forma de comprar ethereum o bitcoin? Joder toda la vida comprando de todo por internet y 0 problemas y ahora con esto no doy una vamos..



Has barajado cambiarte de garrapata? Estoy en evobanco y no me han chupado nada.

Tienes que usar el método SEPA.


----------



## Claudius (30 Abr 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> A ver si alguien puede ayudarme, soy unicaja y desde el movil no me dejaba hacer transferencia a kraken, asi q mire en el pc y solo me dejan haciendo una transferencia internacional y creo q me van a clavar por todos lados, ya q en las condiciones pone 25 euros por transferencia no automatizada y no se q historias mas, no hay otra forma de comprar ethereum o bitcoin? Joder toda la vida comprando de todo por internet y 0 problemas y ahora con esto no doy una vamos..



Ante pagar los 25 de la transferencia a lo mejor te sale mejor esto:

How To Buy Ethereum With A Credit Card


Si en kraken estás dado de alta, primero crea el monedero de eth o btc dónde indicarás que te haga el abono. Aunque si pagas por tarjeta no necesitarías el exchange para nada. Solo un cliente de ether

Para Bitcoin

(cajero) si te cuadra busca por google cajeros bitcoin españa que hay varios.
Bitcoin ATM Map

o 

Qué se les compras face to face a quien te los venda, hay en muchas localizaciones de España.

LocalBitcoins.com


----------



## racional (30 Abr 2017)

Golem ha subido a la posicion 9.


----------



## Garbatella (30 Abr 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo hace años que comenté en el foro de BTC las bondades de otras monedas, y evidentemente hubo pasotismo, y sobre todo desprecio, pero eso es algo normal.



En mi caso entré en BTC hará cosa de 3 años, justo antes del famoso ataque que permitió que mucha gente perdiese BTCs en MT.Gox. Menos mal que por entonces abrí cuenta en un broker Europeo que también acabó cerrando. Compré 500€, que acabaron siendo 300€ y me salí.

Hoy día, y habiendo estado desconectado de todo aquello, saco las siguientes conclusiones (por favor corregidme):

- Que han aparecido diversas criptomonedas que hacen competencia a BTC. 
- Que algunas de ellas parecen incluso más interesantes para especular dado las rápidas revalorizaciones que obtienen.

Perfecto, pero os pregunto lo siguiente: ¿no hay riesgo de pérdidas por ataques como hubo entonces hace años? Lo pregunto porque acabé saliendo de este "mercado" con la conclusión de que de momento, era demasiado "incontrolable"...

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## Merlin (30 Abr 2017)

Garbatella dijo:


> En mi caso entré en BTC hará cosa de 3 años, justo antes del famoso ataque que permitió que mucha gente perdiese BTCs en MT.Gox. Menos mal que por entonces abrí cuenta en un broker Europeo que también acabó cerrando. Compré 500€, que acabaron siendo 300€ y me salí.
> 
> Hoy día, y habiendo estado desconectado de todo aquello, saco las siguientes conclusiones (por favor corregidme):
> 
> ...



Mira todas las nuevas criptomonedas que hay hoy en día: CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations

Actualmente la mayoría de la gente recomienda que vayas a un exchange serio tipo Kraken o Bitstamp a comprar las criptos que quieras y luego las almacenes en monederos fríos (cold wallets).


----------



## Claudius (30 Abr 2017)

Garbatella dijo:


> - Que han aparecido diversas criptomonedas que hacen competencia a BTC.



Más que competencia, lo complementan. Bitcoin ha pasado a otro rol que no es moneda, es activo de extremo valor digital. Oro digital. Por una serie de principios técnicos y evolución técnica hasta ahora. Las fluctuaciones fuertes, (especulativas) podemos empezar a ver que disminuyan, algo.
Por que esas pasen a otros activos digitales, con propiedades monetarias crypto-monedas, o crypto-activos, que son distintos.




Garbatella dijo:


> - Que algunas de ellas parecen incluso más interesantes para especular dado las rápidas revalorizaciones que obtienen.



Las revaloraciones pueden venir por especulación, o por que está despertando la tecnología, como ocurrió con Internet, que hasta que no llegó el ADSL no despegó, y llevaba por modem o rdsi bastantes años.
Se está creando mucho emprendimiento que usan Bitcoin y su tecnología subyacente para crear modelos de negocio, y eso está haciendo que entre capital corporativo, de fondos de inversión de capital venture. 
Estamos ante una explosión de innovación tecnológica en el sector ( burbuja?..) que da oportunidades de negocio.




Garbatella dijo:


> Perfecto, pero os pregunto lo siguiente: ¿no hay riesgo de pérdidas por ataques como hubo entonces hace años? Lo pregunto porque acabé saliendo de este "mercado" con la conclusión de que de momento, era demasiado "incontrolable"...



Esta tecnología requiere una cosa muy valiosa *formación*= tiempo, no es apta para todos los públicos hoy, y si no se tiene ese formación existe un riesgo de pérdidas, fuera de lo que un mercado especulativo pueda ocasionar.
Si no hubieras vendido, porque conocías perfectamente lo que habías comprado, no habrías perdido. 
Si compras un piso en Seseña porque lo hizo el vecino, y lo quieres vender en 6 meses como hizo el vecino, y a ti te pilla la explosión de la burbuja, no hubiera sido igual que en Leganés. Dónde tenías opciones, venderlo antes, alquilarlo, airbnb, etc.


----------



## psiloman (30 Abr 2017)

Aporto información nueva sobre Eth. Una de las mayores empresas europeas en venta de RC (research chemicals), acaba de anunciar que debido al gran número de clientes que lo han solicitado, aceptan como novedad el pago en ethereums.

Esta página mueve MUCHO dinero en Europa. No doy el nombre, por supuesto al ser un tema delicado.

Esta empresa fue la primera en Reino Unido en aceptar bitcoin para este tipo de productos. Significativo no?. Algo está cambiando en el panorama cripto.


----------



## racional (30 Abr 2017)

Ethereum esta donde estaba bitcoin cuando estaba a $438.


----------



## Divad (30 Abr 2017)

Si quisieran cargarse las criptomonedas tan solo tendrían que unirse los bancos en cancelar toda operación enviada a las exchanges. Otra opción sería que por ley o el mismo banco no conceda abrir cuenta para ninguna empresa que se dedique a las criptos. No solo no lo hacen, sino que están dentro e invirtiendo en proyectos. 

El posible miedo que uno podrá tener de aquí a un par de semanas/meses es que hacer con tanto dinero ::

Aparte de sacar el dinero por cajeros usando solo el móvil bit2me, comprar productos en páginas que acepten criptos (incluso algunas hacen descuento) y una vez los tengas los vendes por ebay, wallapop,... ya tendrías dinero FIAT.

Sabiendo el recorrido que va a tener, lo normal sería comprar todo cuanto te puedas permitir y dejarlo guardado. Cuando ya sea de uso común, dudo que el valor siga aumentando más allá de todo cuanto se ha corrido. En ese momento ya podría uno disfrutar tranquilamente con lo que tiene. :Baile:


----------



## juli (30 Abr 2017)

Divad, tú fíate y no corras. Puede ser un honeypot de libro aunque posteriormente se regularice y acepte, nada que ver.

El día de año nuevo, festivo, consensúan una corrala del estilo que dices y se fuman toda la pasta negra del globo.

Pero bueno...ése será problema para quien no pueda justificar su pasta, para quien la haya multiplicado con esto, un imperativo que ya estaba en el guión.


_________________________

Consulta, please : Entre los 3 opciones de wallet que dispone NEM en su web / security features y core / , cuál sería , para alguien que la use una buena elección ? 

Gracias.


----------



## psiloman (30 Abr 2017)

racional dijo:


> Ethereum esta donde estaba bitcoin cuando estaba a $438.



Yo diría más bien cuando estaba entre 275 y 350. Pero puede ser la cifra que tú dices perfectamente.


----------



## Divad (30 Abr 2017)

Se está regularizando y aceptando. Las criptoparaiso están para realizar su función :fiufiu:


----------



## juli (30 Abr 2017)

jurl jurl...Dash está cogiendo carrerilla.

Y el Lee, más calladito y paradito que el tato. Este aparece con cohetes, dragón, petardos y 500 tailandesas virgenes lanzando pelotas de pinpong con el parrús.


----------



## Kondarra (30 Abr 2017)

Juli, ¿a qué te refieres con la ICO?


----------



## juli (30 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Juli, ¿a qué te refieres con la ICO?



EL hipotético hilo de ICO,s???

Algo como esto...pero llevado entre media docenita, porqué no ? Y sin que se pierda entre mil hilos de criptos. En burbuja quedaría recogidito...y práctico.

¿Hay algún ICO que valga la pena en estos momentos? ¿Cuál será el ICO de 2017? - Seguimiento Crowdsales - Forobits - El foro de Bitcoin en Español


----------



## racional (30 Abr 2017)

En cuestiones legales, las cryptomonedas deberian recibir el mismo tratamiento que el oro, porque es lo más parecido. Ya veis que el oro no esta prohibido, pero si controlada la compra venta para que no sea anónima. En este caso los exchanges hacen lo mismo.


----------



## Kondarra (30 Abr 2017)

juli dijo:


> EL hipotético hilo de ICO,s???
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Pero ¿qué es un ICO? Perdona mi ignorancia.


----------



## bizkaiarober (30 Abr 2017)

Utilizo el s.o. Windows XP sp3, quiero comprar algunos ethers y me surje la duda de si será un sistema operativo demasiado viejo ya para utilizar las webs necesarias para compra/venta de criptomonedas o no hay problema, al menos por ahora. 

En principio, mi intencion es comprar unos cuantos en Coinbase y guardarlos en un monedero Ledger Nano S, a largo plazo. Gracias.


----------



## racional (30 Abr 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Pero ¿qué es un ICO? Perdona mi ignorancia.



Creo que es comprar una moneda antes de que salga oficialmente, yo no me fiaria, detras de estos proyectos puede que solo haya una estafa y con el tiempo desaparezca el equipo.


----------



## Kondarra (1 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Por cierto hablando de Monero, ¿alguno tiene la sensación de que debe una subida como poco del 100%?




¿Podrías desarrollar más esto por favor? ¿En breve?


----------



## juli (1 May 2017)

bizkaiarober dijo:


> Utilizo el s.o. Windows XP sp3, quiero comprar algunos ethers y me surje la duda de si será un sistema operativo demasiado viejo ya para utilizar las webs necesarias para compra/venta de criptomonedas o no hay problema, al menos por ahora.
> 
> En principio, mi intencion es comprar unos cuantos en Coinbase y guardarlos en un monedero Ledger Nano S, a largo plazo. Gracias.



bufff...XP, el fucking nirvana de un hacker?... :S

Hazte un paper wallet vía web, y te olvidas de lo obsoleto del sistema y de guardar nada delicado en ese queso de gruyere.

www.myetherwallet.com .


----------



## bizkaiarober (1 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> bufff...XP, el fucking nirvana de un hacker?... :S
> 
> Hazte un paper wallet vía web, y te olvidas de lo obsoleto del sistema y de guardar nada delicado en ese queso de gruyere.
> 
> www.myetherwallet.com .



Vaya, no lo sabía pero con los años que tiene el s.o. xp no me extraña. Perdona mi ignorancia pero estoy empezando con esto y no sé a qué te refieres con hacerme un paper wallet via web. ¿No es ya bastante seguro comprar vía coinbase y seguidamente guardarlo en un usb ledger nano s?


----------



## Merlin (1 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Pero ¿qué es un ICO? Perdona mi ignorancia.



Cuando sale una empresa por primera vez a bolsa lo llaman IPO (Initial Public Offering), pues el ICO debe de ser lo mismo pero con una cripto, la C será de coin.


----------



## racional (1 May 2017)

bizkaiarober dijo:


> Vaya, no lo sabía pero con los años que tiene el s.o. xp no me extraña. Perdona mi ignorancia pero estoy empezando con esto y no sé a qué te refieres con hacerme un paper wallet via web. ¿No es ya bastante seguro comprar vía coinbase y seguidamente guardarlo en un usb ledger nano s?



Si, enviarlo a un wallet hardware es lo más seguro que hay, si tienes uno ya no tiene sentido que uses un paper wallet, pero creo que solo sirve pa bitcoin y ethereum, no se si habran evolucionado para soportar otras distintas.


----------



## Divad (1 May 2017)

Madmarxius dijo:


> Augur parece a punto de romper techo otra vez, veremos si es la buena.
> 
> SingularDTV, de verdad os merece confianza el proyecto?





Divad dijo:


> A mi me gusta hablar claro Claudius, llamarlo privacidad es emular a los paraísos fiscales nos guste o no
> 
> Sobre SingularDTV, con el logo OJO clásico que todo lo ve... De verdad que no anima a comprar un par de fichas? Ahora están baratas, luego vienen los arrepentimientos por no haber entrado ::
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk



Felicidades para quienes se hayan subido antes de la corrida que lleva.

SingularDTV $ 0.104826 (21: 23%)


----------



## juli (1 May 2017)

bizkaiarober dijo:


> Vaya, no lo sabía pero con los años que tiene el s.o. xp no me extraña. Perdona mi ignorancia pero estoy empezando con esto y no sé a qué te refieres con hacerme un paper wallet via web. ¿No es ya bastante seguro comprar vía coinbase y seguidamente guardarlo en un usb ledger nano s?



Supongo que sí. Yo no uso ese dispositivo.

Pero suena bien. Mucho mejor que guardar algo en un XP.

El paper wallet / el link que te he adujntado/ es un servicio en web que puedes ejecutar en local /javascript,creo/ y te genera allí las claves publicas y privadas que necesitas para recibir coins y para mandarlas.

Cargas la página y desconetas de red sin cerrarla. En local, ejecutas el programa y apuntas , echas a un pen o imprimes las claves y ya está.

Luego puedes recibir ahí coins el tiempo que quieras sin poner tu clave privada nunca en la red. El día que hagas un pago, te haces antes otro paper wallet igual, vacío, luego abres la que tiene coins, haces el envío que precises y elresto que te quede, aunque sea mucho , te lo mandas a la nueva paper wallet ...y vuelta a empezar.

Si lo haces bien, es seguro. Tanto como la empresa o quien sea que haya programado esos paper wallets, que se supone aceptada por ETH , o sea, que no es cualquiera.

SI cumples tu parte, es razonablemente seguro.

Como ves, varias opciones, y por supiuesto la tuya , eso sí : Si tienes XP no se lo digas a nadie que sepa de informatica y también que tienes coins.


----------



## bizkaiarober (1 May 2017)

racional dijo:


> Si, enviarlo a un wallet hardware es lo más seguro que hay, si tienes uno ya no tiene sentido que uses un paper wallet, pero creo que solo sirve pa bitcoin y ethereum, no se si habran evolucionado para soportar otras distintas.



Gracias, me habéis aclarado las dudas que tenía. No tengo todavía el monedero usb, pensaba comprarlo en ebay (nuevo, claro) que es donde lo he visto más barato pero me enteraré también cómo va el monedero de papel.


----------



## djun (1 May 2017)

El generador de paper wallet que soporta 129 criptodivisas es este:
WalletGenerator.net - Universal Paper wallet generator for Bitcoin and other cryptocurrencies


----------



## Divad (1 May 2017)

Mirando la lista de ICO me he topado Populous ligado a la red ETH


Blockchain Invoice and Trade Finance Platform Populous Announces ICO
Populous


Steve Nico Williams linkedin


----------



## racional (1 May 2017)

djun dijo:


> El generador de paper wallet que soporta 129 criptodivisas es este:
> WalletGenerator.net - Universal Paper wallet generator for Bitcoin and other cryptocurrencies



El problema es que cuando quieras recuperar los fondos de cualquiera que no sea Bitcoin va ser dificil, porque necesitaras un cliente que importe la llave, y si tienes mucha debe ser bastante penoso, porque cada una necesitara un programa distinto.


----------



## Divad (1 May 2017)

Sistema judicial para la Humanidad Aragon corriendo con la madre ETH.


----------



## Kondarra (1 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Mirando la lista de ICO me he topado Populous ligado a la red ETH
> 
> 
> Blockchain Invoice and Trade Finance Platform Populous Announces ICO
> ...





Con ese nombre la habrá creado Claudius, confiesa!!

---------- Post added 01-may-2017 at 08:22 ----------

Por cierto. Habréis recibido como yo el email de Kraken sobre la salida de Gnosis. A mí no sé porqué me da en la nariz que le están dando mucho bombo en Kraken desde su nacimiento e igual hay que comprar unas fichas. No sé, tengo a Kraken como un sitio serio. ¿Qué os parece?


----------



## paketazo (1 May 2017)

Recapitulo Dash que es en una de las que más me fijo.

Masternodos: 4498 ha subido desde la semana pasada...generalmente aumentan al caer el precio, por eso presupongo que tras esta subida de 25$ en poco tiempo, se estancarán por esta zona, si no sería señal de entrada de manos muy fuertes. 

Un masternodo ronda ya casi 100K $

Billeteras: 223.600 ... se ha incrementado unos 4000...parece poco, pero monedas como NAV por ejemplo apenas llegan a un total de 5000 billeteras 

Transacciones diarias en torno a 4500 por día...comparado con otras monedas por ejemplo: LTC 5500 Monero 2300 y la gran ganadora esta semana ETH 100.000 (ya son palabras mayores)

BTC para que os hagáis una idea hace una media diaria de 250.000 y aquí señores está la clave de todo este chiringuito.

Si las transacciones de ETH siguen subiendo y BTC bajando, la suerte estaría echada.

Un saludo y buen día del trabajo sin trabajar.

Edito:

*Kondarra* ojo a la salida de Gnosis, podría tirar el precio de REP, por solapamiento de mercados...para los especuladores de corto que lleven REP, no le saquéis ojo el día que salte a Polo/Kraken Gnosis


----------



## Kondarra (1 May 2017)

En Forbes hablan del éxito del ICO (ahora ya sé qué es un ICO) de Gnosis. Una capitalización de 300M$!! Le pondría novena por capitalización nada más salir!!
Forbes Welcome


----------



## Claudius (1 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Con ese nombre la habrá creado Claudius, confiesa!!
> 
> [




je, el proyecto en el sector que tengo parado por los putos chinos, hasta que no termine la incentidumbre Bitconita, es tangible, real y que generará riqueza y puestos de trabajo de alta cualificación. A esperar..


----------



## Morsa (1 May 2017)

Aviso de Kraken que incluiran Gnosis en el exchange.

Al igual que Kondarra, estoy pensando en entrar con algo más de Fiat en ETC. Alguna consideración? 

En semanas como esta de ATH de varias monedas, el problema es que entras en máximos siempre y solo tirando de noticias y tus ideas sobre la cripto en cuestión. Si te pilla un dump, solo salvarán tus pocos euros que haya un proyecto detrás que lo remonte y que entre el suficiente dinero después.


----------



## Kondarra (1 May 2017)

BTC dominance a 59.2% en tendencia bajista. Cada vez creo más en las alts.


----------



## Claudius (1 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> BTC dominance a 59.2% en tendencia bajista. Cada vez creo más en las alts.




Quita de la ecuación a Poloniex, y piensa que sería de las 'alt', están haciendo buen trabajo los bot de Poloniex, la cuestión es por que y ahora es lo que me llevo preguntando semanas. ienso:


----------



## juli (1 May 2017)

Morsa dijo:


> Aviso de Kraken que incluiran Gnosis en el exchange.
> 
> Al igual que Kondarra, estoy pensando en entrar con algo más de Fiat en ETC. Alguna consideración?
> 
> En semanas como esta de ATH de varias monedas, el problema es que entras en máximos siempre y solo tirando de noticias y tus ideas sobre la cripto en cuestión. Si te pilla un dump, solo salvarán tus pocos euros que haya un proyecto detrás que lo remonte y que entre el suficiente dinero después.



Si tienes miedo a entrar a pie cambiado en una apuesta concreta por correcciones, etc... entra en 3 ó 4 TOPTEN meditadas e invierte en 4 oleadas, aunque sea con horas/días de diferencia.

En una o 2 semanas , ya con margen de caída, rediriges tu posición si lo sigues viendo claro y listo. Recordemos que con el top ten echando pús, el intradía entre apuestas solventes no deja de ser un HOLD ...y aún más lucrativo picoteando.

---------- Post added 01-may-2017 at 12:11 ----------

Alguien sabe cómo se encripta una wallet de LISK ???

Estos tíos no pretenderán que la gente deje miles de pavos en una wallet cerrada sólo con la semilla ,no ?


----------



## crisis_que_crisis (1 May 2017)

Ahí está la clave. Las carteras deberían ser más seguras y fáciles de manejar. Sobre todo con las ALTs. Deberían ser OpenSource (transparencia absoluta).


----------



## juli (1 May 2017)

crisis_que_crisis dijo:


> Ahí está la clave. Las carteras deberían ser más seguras y fáciles de manejar. Sobre todo con las ALTs. Deberían ser OpenSource (transparencia absoluta).



Y el cielo azul y las mujeres, viciosas y pasajeras.

Pues a tirar de cargas de blochain, hombre. Si la clave es la mierda de wallets que efectivamente hay sueltas, la consecuencia es ver pasar el tren . Mejor ? :no:

I7 , un par de teras y 16 GB de Ram ...y HORAS de mala hostia = Menos de un churribitcoin. 

Para todo lo demás, bankstercard.


----------



## Superoeo (1 May 2017)

¿Es posible entrar en Gnosis a estas alturas antes de que salga en Kraken? xD

Madre mía qué bien pinta todo esto...

Voy a meter algo más de FIAT, pero voy a intentar meterlo en ETH para luego tradear, ya que me da que como lo meta en BTC, en los 2 o 3 días que tardará la transferencia y demás, se vaya al carajo y pierda dinero en la transacción.

¿Cömo soleis meter vosotros FIAT en las Alts? ¿Cuál es la mejor manera y más rápida para tradear con él?

Gracias de antemano!!

Por cierto gran compra la de ETC, creo que vale la pena seguir metiendo que promete bastante.


----------



## Merlin (1 May 2017)

Por si os interesa, en Reddit un tío recomendó usar tu cuenta de gmail como monedero: envíandote un mensaje a ti mismo (sí, puede hacerse) con la clave pública y privada. 

Mejor si es una cuenta que no habéis compartido con nadie ni usado para nada.

---------- Post added 01-may-2017 at 12:50 ----------




Superoeo dijo:


> Voy a meter algo más de FIAT, pero voy a intentar meterlo en ETH para luego tradear, ya que me da que como lo meta en BTC, en los 2 o 3 días que tardará la transferencia y demás, se vaya al carajo y pierda dinero en la transacción.
> 
> ¿Cömo soleis meter vosotros FIAT en las Alts? ¿Cuál es la mejor manera y más rápida para tradear con él?...



En Kraken las transferencias SEPA llegan al día siguiente a las 15:40. Y si las haces antes de las 10:30 llegan el mismo día sobre las 17:30, al menos con ING.

¿A ti donde te tardan 2 o 3 días?


----------



## kokoliso1 (1 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Por si os interesa, en Reddit un tío recomendó usar tu cuenta de gmail como monedero: envíandote un mensaje a ti mismo (sí, puede hacerse) con la clave pública y privada.
> 
> Mejor si es una cuenta que no habéis compartido con nadie ni usado para nada.



Eso no lo haría por nada del mundo, google examina todos los correos y vete a saber quien puede acceder a esos datos.

Yo uso tutanota, encriptan el correo y en teoría valoran la privacidad al máximo.

Por otro lado, ¿para qué mandarte las claves por mail?, ¿no es mejor simplemente copiarlas y pegarlas en un archivo de texto en un par de memorias usb offline?


----------



## Superoeo (1 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Por si os interesa, en Reddit un tío recomendó usar tu cuenta de gmail como monedero: envíandote un mensaje a ti mismo (sí, puede hacerse) con la clave pública y privada.
> 
> Mejor si es una cuenta que no habéis compartido con nadie ni usado para nada.
> 
> ...



Pues lo cierto es que no sé lo que ocurre pero no me deja enviar transferencias a Kraken. Me dice como si la cuenta de destinatario estuviese mal (Todo esto en La Caixa)

Realizo el pago y me sale este mensaje:

EN ESTOS MOMENTOS NO ESTÁ DISPONIBLE

Lo acabo de volver a intentar un mes después y me sigue dando problemas:

La otra vez lo que hice fue comprar BTC en LocalBitcoins y luego pasarlos a Poloniex, y de ahí que entre unas cosas y otras tardé 3 días.

A alguien más le pasa lo de Kraken? Igual estoy haciendo algo mal, pero en el banco me dijeron que es que la cuenta de destino estaba incorrecta :S


----------



## Helios_pc (1 May 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Pues lo cierto es que no sé lo que ocurre pero no me deja enviar transferencias a Kraken. Me dice como si la cuenta de destinatario estuviese mal (Todo esto en La Caixa)
> 
> Realizo el pago y me sale este mensaje:
> 
> ...



A mi en Openbank, hacerlas por la mñn y llegar por la tarde.
Con ING en otras transferencias a Letonia igual.

Enviado desde mi MI 4W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Superoeo (1 May 2017)

Entiendo que el Pais de destino es Reino Unido aunque la cuenta sea de Alemania, no? (Por si pudiese ser ese el problema)

---------- Post added 01-may-2017 at 13:16 ----------

Nada, incluso poniendo Alemania tampoco funciona...


----------



## Chicosalchicha (1 May 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Entiendo que el Pais de destino es Reino Unido aunque la cuenta sea de Alemania, no? (Por si pudiese ser ese el problema)
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-may-2017 at 13:16 ----------
> 
> Nada, incluso poniendo Alemania tampoco funciona...



Yo estoy igual con unicaja, vaya jodienda.

Me pasare a ing.


----------



## paketazo (1 May 2017)

Os estoy leyendo y quiero que entendáis algo muy bien.

*NO SIEMPRE SE GANA*

Os pido por favor, que meditéis dónde estamos metidos...a nadie le amarga un dulce, pero cuando veo que os "envenenáis" con meter más pasta, buscar más altcoins, sacar más tajada...me recuerda lo de siempre:

- Gorriones picando migajas de pan que lanzan los halcones para entretenerlos.

Nadie sabe lo que pasará, yo ya os dije mi postura, y creo que esto subirá a largo plazo, pero fijaros y coged una gráfica de largo plazo de un altcoin, y ved que en ocasiones, hay distribuciones a la baja que duran meses, y eso si se tiene mucho capital invertido, es muy difícil de soportar.

Por eso os ponía el ejemplo del forero este con más de 1000BTC que aguantó una bajada de 1000 a menos de 200 sin vender, y un lateral de meses hasta que volvió a subir.

Los sentimientos son muy traicioneros, y si por un casual entramos en pleno pump con todo, y ese todo, es mucho para nosotros, lo pasaremos muy mal...os lo dice la voz de la experiencia.

De nuevo os pido que reflexionéis, y no toméis esto como un casino dónde todos ganan, por que eso es muy difícil si no se obra del modo correcto.

Yo por ejemplo, si mañana cayera todo esto un 90% seguiría en ganancias, por eso puedo permitirme ciertas "cosillas", pero ahora mismo, y siéndoos sincero, no me juego mi patrimonio a modo especulativo aquí ni de coña, por que es posible que me quede pillado una temporada.

Si queréis meter aquí pasta, pues lo de siempre, meted ese dinero que tenéis pensado invertir en bolsa/riesgo, en un capricho, en "mujeres", alcohol...si sale bien, lo disfrutareis mucho, y si sale mal, al menos no habrá pasado nada.

He visto por desgracia para mi, a personas arruinadas e hipotecadas de por vida por malas decisiones de inversión, y generalmente esas malas inversiones vienen amparadas y justificadas por el "nunca cae" (nasdaq 2000, inmuebles 2007, banca europea aquí y ahora...)...nada es tan bueno , ni tan malo, todo depende del timing de inversión.

Lo dicho, mucho ojo, y pensad a largo plazo, y revisad los charts desde el minuto 0, que para eso están.

Suerte a todos.


----------



## Superoeo (1 May 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Yo estoy igual con unicaja, vaya jodienda.
> 
> Me pasare a ing.



Vaya, bueno saber que no es solo cosa mía... Pero es raro de cojones.

Alguno más tenéis problemas? O es cosa de nuestros bancos? O que estamos haciendo algo mal?

En cualquier caso qué otras opciones que no tengan mucha comisión hay para meter FIAT sin que tarde 3 días en llegar con la posible caida de precio?

---------- Post added 01-may-2017 at 14:13 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> Os estoy leyendo y quiero que entendáis algo muy bien.
> 
> *NO SIEMPRE SE GANA*
> 
> ...



Tienes toda la razón. Yo en estos años me he dado cuenta que solo he ganado cuando me ha importado tres narices perderlo pues al ponerme nervioso vendía cuando no debía y compraba caro, y así la lié varias veces... (Ya aprendí por ejemplo a no apalancarme...)

Ahora creo que he madurado en ese sentido, y ahora en este mercado lo estoy viendo pues estoy Holdeando cosas a muerte viendo a veces como caen hasta el abismo, y se vuelven a recuperar, y gracias a eso estoy haciendo beneficios interesantes (que seguiré Holdeando pues creo en los proyectos a largo plazo por todas las ideas que se han ido vertiendo por aquí).

Sí es cierto que estas bancarrotas pasadas me han hecho ser muy prudente a la hora de picotear y aprovechar pumps y dumps vendiendo y recomprando cuando corrija. Soy más conservador y sé que podría estar ganando bastante más, pero bueno... al menos no he perdido que ya es. Y ya he triplicado mi capital invertido en poco más de un mes... (Que ya me parece una locura)


----------



## Claudius (1 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Por si os interesa, en Reddit un tío recomendó usar tu cuenta de gmail como monedero: envíandote un mensaje a ti mismo (sí, puede hacerse) con la clave pública y privada.
> 
> Mejor si es una cuenta que no habéis compartido con nadie ni usado para nada.
> 
> ...



No hagáis caso a todo lo que leeis, que hay mucho scam, y más por tierras de nadie como reddit o bitcointalk que están pescando a incautos.

La ventaja de que habléis en vuestro idioma en un foro, bajo en vuestro idioma, que no tiene nada que ver en su dominio con btc, es que estáis con menos foco.

Me reitero: *leer el hilo de bitcoin*, para saber que es eso de clave pública y privada si a nivel técnico no lo conocéis.
*Tus token, son tuyos si tienes la clave privada ergo semilla bajo tu ABSOLUTA tutela.*


----------



## jashita (1 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> No hagáis caso a todo lo que leeis, que hay mucho scam, y más por tierras de nadie como reddit o bitcointalk que están pescando a incautos.
> 
> La ventaja de que habléis en vuestro idioma en un foro, bajo en vuestro idioma, que no tiene nada que ver en su dominio con btc, es que estáis con menos foco.
> 
> ...



Clave privada


Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## plus ultra (1 May 2017)

para disponibilidad inmediata de BTC localbitcoin.


----------



## Kondarra (1 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Os estoy leyendo y quiero que entendáis algo muy bien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Grandes consejos que se agradecen. Brindo por tu comentario de que si baja un 90% seguirás en positivo. Te está yendo muuuuuy bien. Ojalá pueda decir eso en un tiempo. 

Sobre ir sacando beneficios. Por ahí está el método Remonster, que si no me corregís, consiste en sacar la mitad cuando te has duplicado, así no pierdes nunca. Mi duda es, ¿qué cantidades transferidas a tu cuenta bancaria no llaman la atención?

Para el que tenga dudas sobre la tributación el otro día hablé con un asesor fiscal. No existe una normativa explícita para este mundo, por lo que estás inversiones se tratan como un bien. Tú compras y no pasa nada. El año que vendes dices en la declaración "compré a X, vendí a Y". De este Y-X el tributo irá en función de la cantidad. En mi comunidad hay varios tramos. Hasta 6.000€ pagas un 19%. El máximo a pagar es un 25%. Lo tengo apuntado en otro sitio, no lo tengo aquí. Se debe tributar desde el primer euro de beneficio, no hay un mínimo. 

Lo que no entiendo es cómo demuestras a cuánto compraste y vendiste. A nada que tradees un poco, menuda locura no?


----------



## Morsa (1 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Si tienes miedo a entrar a pie cambiado en una apuesta concreta por correcciones, etc... entra en 3 ó 4 TOPTEN meditadas e invierte en 4 oleadas, aunque sea con horas/días de diferencia.
> 
> En una o 2 semanas , ya con margen de caída, rediriges tu posición si lo sigues viendo claro y listo. Recordemos que con el top ten echando pús, el intradía entre apuestas solventes no deja de ser un HOLD ...y aún más lucrativo picoteando.



Gracias Juli, 

pensaba comprar algunas fichas mas de DASH, ETH y ETC, lo de todo al rojo no es para mí.

Sin embargo viendo el pump de estos cuatro últimos días, la que mas me preocupa es la compra de ETC, porque en una semana lleva ya casi un 100%.

No me parece normal a menos que tengan previsto publicar algo que ya se haya filtrado o bien la estén pumpeando gratuitamente y pendiente del castañazo.

Gracias también por el aviso Paketazo, actualmente lo poco que tengo metido es dinero que puedo perder, me quedaría sin vacaciones y con un cabreo, pero no me quitaría de nada.

Ese dinero está destinado a ver si me quito de pobre!


----------



## juli (1 May 2017)

Alguien sabe usar "useforce" en Windows / supongo que en consola / para arrancar una aplicación ?

El fucking PIVX, por h o por b , me está dando una guerra del copón...y a ojito de la cara el susto.


----------



## Claudius (1 May 2017)

Stampery, su CEO es español.

*why-stampery-supports-ethereum-classic*
Why Stampery supports Ethereum Classic


----------



## Divad (1 May 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Pues lo cierto es que no sé lo que ocurre pero no me deja enviar transferencias a Kraken. Me dice como si la cuenta de destinatario estuviese mal (Todo esto en La Caixa)
> 
> Realizo el pago y me sale este mensaje:
> 
> ...





Superoeo dijo:


> Entiendo que el Pais de destino es Reino Unido aunque la cuenta sea de Alemania, no? (Por si pudiese ser ese el problema)
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-may-2017 at 13:16 ----------
> 
> Nada, incluso poniendo Alemania tampoco funciona...



A mi me pasó una vez, volví a introducir los números y lo acepto. No aceptan espacios entre los números ni que quites "DE" aunque ya indiques que es para Alemania.

Copia y pega

```
DE31700222000071788512
```
Rellena el concepto con el ID de Kraken y en el mismo día o en 24h tienes la transferencia realizada.


----------



## Superoeo (1 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> A mi me pasó una vez, volví a introducir los números y lo acepto. No aceptan espacios entre los números ni que quites "DE" aunque ya indiques que es para Alemania.
> 
> Copia y pega
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias Divad!! Lo probaré para la próxima, justo hace 5 mins he hecho la transferencia en LocalBitcoins xD

A ver si llegan pronto y el BTC aguante ahí o sube 

Lo de los espacios en el número de cuenta puede que fuese el problema la verdad es que justo eso no lo probé (Pero siempre lo he hecho con espacios y no ha habido problema, sería solo esa cuenta :S)


----------



## Divad (1 May 2017)

Uno mismo debe de valorar donde meter su dinero.

*Qué motivos tienes para dejar tu pasta guardada en la garrapata X (FIAT)?*
Dicen que nos aseguran los 100.000€ en el caso de fiesta bancaria tipo Lehman Brothers. Uno debe de fiarse que no le vuelvan a estafar y el agujero negro no se lo trague TODO, pues la fiesta no sería como la de LB. 

*Te fías de la garrapata que lleva esquilmando a todo Ser Humano desde hace eones? *::

La "crisis" que están creando es para que la Humanidad pida a gritos un cambio de juego, sin ella igual el foro burbuja.info no existiría, pues todos estaríamos viviendo de PM. Si estuviésemos de PM, que sentido tendría pasarse a las criptomonedas? Pocos o nadie estaría interesado, si ya te va bien la vida... para que cambiar de camino?

Tener el dinero en la garrapata X no crece, sino que encima tienes que pagar por el "mantenimiento".

El cambio que vamos a vivir es imparable y si encima premias a las personas que se sumen ahora... es obvio que el camino al cambio está claro y lo tendremos oficialmente para todos este año.

Ahora le toca decidir a uno mismo.

Me he decantado por seguir la estela de los "listos" (criptos corriendo con la madre ETH) y la verdad que me está yendo de PM. 

Todos los puestos de trabajo o la gran mayoría acabarán automatizados con la robótica. No quedará otra que implantar una RBU y aquellos que no caigan en el agujero negro del FIAT tendrán más caprichos que disfrutar.

Si estás viendo venir el cambio... luego no sirve de nada decir: lo sabía y no me moví :fiufiu:


----------



## tixel (1 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Por si os interesa, en Reddit un tío recomendó usar tu cuenta de gmail como monedero: envíandote un mensaje a ti mismo (sí, puede hacerse) con la clave pública y privada.
> 
> Mejor si es una cuenta que no habéis compartido con nadie ni usado para nada.
> 
> ...



No se me ocurriria hacer eso ni de coña a no ser q vaya cifrada. Como si fuera muy dificil para google buscar por direcciones de. Btc y bloquearte la cuenta o joderte todo directammente con cualquier excusa.


----------



## Claudius (1 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es cómo demuestras a cuánto compraste y vendiste. A nada que tradees un poco, menuda locura no?



Esos temas ya están tratados, google .


----------



## racional (1 May 2017)

Vaya subidon, el btc se va a $1500 en mayo.


----------



## Claudius (1 May 2017)

El rey sale de la cueva, a ver como reacciona altcoinland y shitcoinland.. este viaje.


----------



## Merlin (1 May 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Pues lo cierto es que no sé lo que ocurre pero no me deja enviar transferencias a Kraken. Me dice como si la cuenta de destinatario estuviese mal (Todo esto en La Caixa)
> 
> Realizo el pago y me sale este mensaje:
> 
> ...



¿Has probado a poner Kraken.com sin punto, es decir: Kraken com?

Es que a mí con punto no me dejaba y borrando el punto sí que me dejó hacer la transferencia. Pero a mí me avisó de esto la propia app de ING.


----------



## racional (1 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> El rey sale de la cueva, a ver como reacciona altcoinland y shitcoinland.. este viaje.



Parece que el mercado no esta apostado todo a una, sino que esta diversificando. Por lo que adivino que cuando haya el doble de dinero en las cryptos, todo valdra el doble que ahora.


----------



## Merlin (1 May 2017)

tixel dijo:


> No se me ocurriria hacer eso ni de coña a no ser q vaya cifrada. Como si fuera muy dificil para google buscar por direcciones de. Btc y bloquearte la cuenta o joderte todo directammente con cualquier excusa.



Tú mensaje no tiene ningún sentido ¿Que Google se va a poner a buscar direcciones de Bitcoin? ¿Eso qué significa? ¿Qué Google te va a bloquear la cuenta de gmail para robarte las criptos? ¿Insinúas eso?


----------



## racional (1 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Tú mensaje no tiene ningún sentido ¿Que Google se va a poner a buscar direcciones de Bitcoin? ¿Eso qué significa? ¿Qué Google te va a bloquear la cuenta de gmail para robarte las criptos? ¿Insinúas eso?



Nunca dejes tu clave privada en ningun sitio online, ni siquiera en tu PC que no sabes si tienes un troyano que te la puede robar. En todo caso mejor tener la clave privada encriptada.


----------



## Merlin (1 May 2017)

racional dijo:


> Nunca dejes tu clave privada en ningun sitio online, ni siquiera en tu PC que no sabes si tienes un troyano que te la puede robar. En todo caso mejor tener la clave privada encriptada.



Una cosa es advertir de que pueden hackear gmail y otra muy distinta es insinuar que Google te puede robar las criptos.


----------



## Superoeo (1 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> ¿Has probado a poner Kraken.com sin punto, es decir: Kraken com?
> 
> Es que a mí con punto no me dejaba y borrando el punto sí que me dejó hacer la transferencia. Pero a mí me avisó de esto la propia app de ING.



Pues la verdad es que no. Sí a ti te avisó de esto ING, es posible que sea el mismo problema y a mi directamente me de el error pero sin decirme por qué.

Para la próxima vez lo probaré junto con lo que me comentó Divad, muchas gracias Merlin!

Por cierto, he comprado BTC en el momento exacto (A 1256 EUR/BTC), justo antes de que empiece a pumpear, qué buen timing 

A ver si llega pronto!


----------



## Kondarra (1 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Esos temas ya están tratados, google .





Hombre, muchos temas de los que hablamos están tratados y retratados o qué. Si no te apetece contestar no contestes, pero creo haber aportado lo suficiente a este hilo como para no merecer ese zasca ¿no? A ver si vamos a coger ahora la tendencia del hilo de btc...
Salud


----------



## juli (1 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> El rey sale de la cueva, a ver como reacciona altcoinland y shitcoinland.. este viaje.



En qué sentido ?


----------



## Chicosalchicha (1 May 2017)

Estoy teniendo los mismos problemas q el compañero para ingresar, ahora parece q si me deja, pero solo si pongo en comisiones y gastos q sean compartidos, es asi o no me la aceptaran en kraken?


----------



## psiloman (1 May 2017)

Las 25 primeras corrigiendo, excepto BTC, ETH, REP y SingularDTV.

Recogida de beneficios del pump a BTC. ETH cae ahora un poco, a ver como aguanta el tirón, aunque es normal que corrija después del pump que lleva.

Algún día ETH se usará para recoger beneficios después de un Pump, además de BTC?. Creo que dentro de poco.

38000 millones de Market Cap, el 24 de abril pasamos los 30000. Mientras escribo esto baja de los 38000, también está saliendo dinero en Fiat.


----------



## Claudius (1 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Hombre, muchos temas de los que hablamos están tratados y retratados o qué. Si no te apetece contestar no contestes, pero creo haber aportado lo suficiente a este hilo como para no merecer ese zasca ¿no? A ver si vamos a coger ahora la tendencia del hilo de btc...
> Salud



No es un zasca, ya sabes que cada uno interpreta lo que quiera.. 
Es una apreciación. También podría haber optado por la opción de no contestar, con lo que no sabrías, si está o no está tratado. Y que opciones tienes para tomar. Ahora veo absurdo retornar dinero a fiat, cuando se invierte en bitcoin y subyacentes por el echo de que se da que nuestro euro, puede estar a 1 semana de su fin... 
Pero bueno, en otra me callaré, para que no os auto-creeis suspicacias.


----------



## Morsa (1 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> En qué sentido ?



Parece que han pegado barrido de beneficios en alts y se han ido a parar directos a papá BTC o en cash, de 59,1% de market dominance a 60,4% en menos de una hora.

En ETC han habido varias ventas de 5k, 7k y 8k que tenía controladas.

Imagino que brokers cosechando y de cabeza a la caja fuerte BTC o al dios $, que toca pagar la conexión y los bots.

Ya veremos como está el panorama mañana y si sigue la sangría o no.


----------



## juli (1 May 2017)

Morsa dijo:


> Parece que han pegado barrido de beneficios en alts y se han ido a parar directos a papá BTC o en cash, de 59,1% de market dominance a 60,4% en menos de una hora.
> 
> En ETC han habido varias ventas de 5k, 7k y 8k que tenía controladas.
> 
> ...



No caerá la breva de otra semanita cargando.

Mira, con esa sí que no contaba. 2 digitos más de % en nochevieja.


----------



## psiloman (1 May 2017)

Morsa dijo:


> Parece que han pegado barrido de beneficios en alts y se han ido a parar directos a papá BTC o en cash, de 59,1% de market dominance a 60,4% en menos de una hora.
> 
> En ETC han habido varias ventas de 5k, 7k y 8k que tenía controladas.
> 
> ...



Creo que vamos subiendo nivel a nivel, con correcciones después de una subida fuerte, como es normal.

Pero olvídate de comprar ETH a 0.012, a 0.015 y creo que también a 0.038. No creo tampoco que volvamos a ver a ETC por debajo de 0.0026 salvo hecatombe.

Ojalá me equivoque y podamos entrar barato en una gran corrección


----------



## Madmarxius (1 May 2017)

Augur de momento aguanta y toca techo, los tokens de Gnosis, su aparente rival, se liberan en 1h y 20 min, entonces se empezará a tradear en bittrex.

El precio de salida en la ICO según su web es de 0.023 satoshis, que me parece mucho.

Veremos que pasa, muchos han calificado de scam la ICO de gnosis, no sé las razones.

Edito: las razones imagino que van a que no tienen desarrollada una mierda, lo dicen en su propio roadmap.
No solo eso sino que hicieron una subasta de tokens, el precio tiene una orquilla de 0.023 y 0.0038


----------



## Claudius (1 May 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Creo que vamos subiendo nivel a nivel, con correcciones después de una subida fuerte, como es normal.
> 
> Pero olvídate de comprar ETH a 0.012, a 0.015 y creo que también a 0.038. No creo tampoco que volvamos a ver a ETC por debajo de 0.0026 salvo hecatombe.
> 
> Ojalá me equivoque y podamos entrar barato en una gran corrección



Ahora toca ver la inversa, si le meten un viaje a btc de 100$ como reacciona si siguen igual el status-quo de estos últimos años, que se salía la gente a USD o se cambian a eth, o ripple de refugio.


----------



## Divad (1 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Grandes consejos que se agradecen. Brindo por tu comentario de que si baja un 90% seguirás en positivo. Te está yendo muuuuuy bien. Ojalá pueda decir eso en un tiempo.
> 
> Sobre ir sacando beneficios. Por ahí está el método Remonster, que si no me corregís, consiste en sacar la mitad cuando te has duplicado, así no pierdes nunca. Mi duda es, ¿qué cantidades transferidas a tu cuenta bancaria no llaman la atención?
> 
> ...



Vaya dos! Entre metiendo miedo a perderlo todo y que te sale a pagar si sacas la pasta. No hacéis más que asustar a los pobres desgraciados que quieren salir de la estafada de vida que nos han creado y uno mismo está aceptando por no moverse.

Copio y pego lo mismo que le he dicho a un amigo:

Hoy por hoy es normal que todas suban, pero hay que tener en cuenta quienes están detrás de cada proyecto. No me importa compartir el barco con aquellos que se dedican a crear actualizaciones para la Humanidad. 

Quejarse no sirve de nada, todo está orquestado. Te mueves y tienes tus recompensas.... está claro! Quieres más? Sigues jugando... Te lo quieras gastar? Adelante! Sácalo por cualquier cajero usando el móvil o te compras lo que te de la gana. 

Las criptoparaiso (DASH, NEM, Monero,...) están para maquillar las cuentas... no te cuesta nada darte un paseo descargándote la aplicación de la cripto que te generará una nueva cuenta y las que quieras fiufiu::rolleye::XX:: para luego demostrar el dinero que te salga de las pelotas/ovarios. 

Acaso es malo vivir de puta madre con una cuenta de calderilla? :

Cada uno tiene un EGO que alimentar, algunas repartirán más que otros... Lo gracioso es creerse que repartir lo que tienes para crear un supuesto "bien" es todo un puto paripé :XX: la realidad que estamos compartiendo es una estafada y la verdad, cuanto más tenga yo para mí, más podré seguir compartiendo con los que me rodean 



racional dijo:


> Nunca dejes tu clave privada en ningun sitio online, ni siquiera en tu PC que no sabes si tienes un troyano que te la puede robar. En todo caso mejor tener la clave privada encriptada.





Merlin dijo:


> Una cosa es advertir de que pueden hackear gmail y otra muy distinta es insinuar que Google te puede robar las criptos.



Partiendo de la base que el juego se lo follan como quieren y cuando les da la gana... pues que menos que jugar al juego con una mínima seguridad aplicada por tu parte. Si la clave la pasas encriptada y que solo tú sabes la secuencia... pues aunque dejes un rastro solo tú sabes descifrarlo.



Superoeo dijo:


> Pues la verdad es que no. Sí a ti te avisó de esto ING, es posible que sea el mismo problema y a mi directamente me de el error pero sin decirme por qué.
> 
> Para la próxima vez lo probaré junto con lo que me comentó Divad, muchas gracias Merlin!
> 
> ...



Recuerda que te está diciendo que debes de quitar kraken.com, dejas solo tu referencia de kraken.
IMPORTANT: This code identifies your deposit with your account. Include this code including "kraken.com" when submitting the wire transfer.

Al copiar el IBAN de la página es cuando te da error si no recuerdo mal. Tonterías del viejo Sistema para que te espabiles.

Muy buena compra! Las estás clavando todas! Podrías recomendar criptos y así nos las vamos mirando :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: :Aplauso::Aplauso:

Con la cartera que llevas debes de estar corriéndote las 24h :XX::Aplauso:


----------



## racional (1 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Una cosa es advertir de que pueden hackear gmail y otra muy distinta es insinuar que Google te puede robar las criptos.



Da igual, nunca dejaria una key privada online sin encriptar, y puede que ni encriptada.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (1 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Vaya dos! Entre metiendo miedo a perderlo todo y que te sale a pagar si sacas la pasta. No hacéis más que asustar a los pobres desgraciados que quieren salir de la estafada de vida que nos han creado y uno mismo está aceptando por no moverse.
> 
> Copio y pego lo mismo que le he dicho a un amigo:
> 
> ...



Pues yo acabo de hacer una quitando el punto Xd a ver si no me la lian los de kraken


----------



## racional (1 May 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Pues yo acabo de hacer una quitando el punto Xd a ver si no me la lian los de kraken



yo puse kraken dot com


----------



## Divad (1 May 2017)

racional dijo:


> Da igual, nunca dejaria una key privada online sin encriptar, y puede que ni encriptada.



Cierto es, pero sigue siendo un resguardo ante catástrofes imprevistas. La idea no es mala, pues el texto cifrado o secuencia solo lo puede crear uno mismo.

Por el 2012 se me ocurrió una manera de cifrar los mensajes en la red. Los que intentaron descifrarlo solo obtuvieron máximo el 1,52% :XX:


Para el futuro no muy lejano no descarto de hacer un texto cifrado y la secuencia igual me hago un tatto en UV o con otro cifrado que solo yo recuerde. Con poca cantidad que podemos tener ahora no le damos mucha importancia... pero cuando el cambio sea global para todos habrá que dar las gracias a las exchanges por las corridas y pasar el dinero a la cartera de la cripto de turno.

La señal de despedida será días antes de que las criptos estén abiertas a recibir el dinero FIAT. Se puede ir haciendo en cualquier momento si no vas a estar tradeando.


----------



## Superoeo (1 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Vaya dos! Entre metiendo miedo a perderlo todo y que te sale a pagar si sacas la pasta. No hacéis más que asustar a los pobres desgraciados que quieren salir de la estafada de vida que nos han creado y uno mismo está aceptando por no moverse.
> 
> Copio y pego lo mismo que le he dicho a un amigo:
> 
> ...



Si que lo ponen facil los de Kraken, sí xD

Y sí, la verdad es que no me puedo quejar, pero vamos, no soy maestro de nada! Solo voy leyendo lo que ponéis por aqui, por Bitcointalk, y haciendo un poco de research de las coins que me llaman la atención e intentando no hacer el cabra al tradear aprendiendo de errores pasados xD 
A ver lo que me dura.... Y cuando lleguen las vacas flacas o los grandes dumps (Que ojalá no) a ver si sé reaccionar, porque de momento voy en HOLD a saco, y en algunas me está doliendo xD (Como ahora NAV)

Pero vaya, que no puedo recomendar nada porque sé mucho menos que la mayoría de los de por aquí!


----------



## Claudius (1 May 2017)

Para que comparéis el mercado visto en Btc y en USD y saqueis conclusiones.
:rolleye:


----------



## Superoeo (1 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Cierto es, pero sigue siendo un resguardo ante catástrofes imprevistas. La idea no es mala, pues el texto cifrado o secuencia solo lo puede crear uno mismo.
> 
> Por el 2012 se me ocurrió una manera de cifrar los mensajes en la red. Los que intentaron descifrarlo solo obtuvieron máximo el 1,52% :XX:
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/289932-hundir-al-gran-hermano-que-observa-de-manera-sencilla.html
> ...



Por cierto, ahora que hablas de este tema, hay algo que estoy haciendo mal mal y soy perfectamente consciente, y es que tengo todo metido en el exchange (Poloniex). Me tengo que poner seriamente a aprender cómo crearme wallets seguras, y empezar a sacar cosas de allí que no piense mover en tiempo (Y además me ayudará a evitar la tentación que está a un click), porque como en algùn momento se vaya Poloniex al carajo o lo hackeen, me va a dar un jari....


----------



## Divad (1 May 2017)

@Claudius: Buen aporte! Podrías linkear la web por favor?

@Superoeo: Veo que decides moverte por la cuenta que te trae. Ahora te toca lo más divertido:

1) Ir a la web de cada cripto para descargarte la cartera.
2) Una vez instalada la cartera de dará una clave.
3) Ya puedes mover lo que tengas en la exchange a TU cartera personal.

Haciendo esto te ahorras cualquier sorpresa de las exchanges, además, lo vamos a tener que hacer todos antes de que se haga oficial que las criptos acepten el dinero FIAT directamente. Por lo que ya podemos ir poniéndonos las pilas 8:


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (1 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> @Claudius: Buen aporte! Podrías linkear la web por favor?
> 
> @Superoeo: Veo que decides moverte por la cuenta que te trae. Ahora te toca lo más divertido:
> 
> ...



si eres tan amable, desarrolla un poco más esa parte,gracias.


----------



## Superoeo (1 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> @Claudius: Buen aporte! Podrías linkear la web por favor?
> 
> @Superoeo: Veo que decides moverte por la cuenta que te trae. Ahora te toca lo más divertido:
> 
> ...



Pues sí... Muchas gracias por la info!! Estos días me pondré con ello. ¿Las carteras suelen ocupar mucho? No me fio mucho de mi PC pues lo utilizo para todo y aunque lo mantengo "limpio" nunca se sabe lo que puede andar trasteando por ahí.

He pensado comprar un disco duro dedicado solo para las Wallets, o algo así.

¿Por qué dices que tendremos que hacerlo antes de que las criptos acepten FIAT directamente? ¿Qué ocurrirá entonces?

Por cierto... Este es uno de los momentos de los que hablaba antes. Todo en rojo y bajando, tentaciones de vender para no seguir perdiendo y salvar el culo, y arrepentimientos por no haber vendido hace unas horas en máximos y verlo ahora caer para recomprar abajo... 

Lo bueno, es que con los BTC que he comprado ahora podré comprar algunas criptos a las que le tenía echado el ojo algo más asequibles, como DASH que está volviendo a los 90$, o Monero, donde pensaba ir metiendo algo y estaba empezando a subir...

También pensaba dedicar una parte a meter en algún proyecto que no esté aún listado en exchange para ver si dan pelotazos. O verlos morir xD

Y del tema de Taas se sabe algo? Me he quedado con ganas de meter algo, pero no se si aún estoy a tiempo...ienso:


----------



## Divad (1 May 2017)

Madmarxius dijo:


> Augur de momento aguanta y toca techo, los tokens de Gnosis, su aparente rival, se liberan en 1h y 20 min, entonces se empezará a tradear en bittrex.
> 
> El precio de salida en la ICO según su web es de 0.023 satoshis, que me parece mucho.
> 
> ...



Cuidado! He leído lo mismo. Muchas criptos comienzan arriba y luego valen céntimos, para ir subiendo con la calma. Desconozco si está hará la excepción, pero he visto varias criptos que han empezado alto y tras la bienvenida la mandan al infierno de los céntimos para que suba con la calma.

Se puede aprovechar el pelotazo de entrada para cerrar en el mismo momento (% de beneficio que ya veas gracioso). Estar AL LORO CON LAS VENTAS que todos podemos ver... y meterle la venta antes que los peces gordos 

Por mucho que todo sea alcista, siempre hay correcciones.



Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Pues yo acabo de hacer una quitando el punto Xd a ver si no me la lian los de kraken



Igual te tocará enviarles un correo diciéndoles si hay agujeros negros en el nuevo sistema. Comprende que el concepto que pones es tu ID, y el programa de gestión igual (seguramente) no separan dos conceptos (tu ID + kraken.com). Entonces el sistema no detectará automáticamente tu entrada de dinero y necesitarás enviarle un correo si ves que tras 24h no lo recibes. Además, nos están diciendo que no lo pongas (yo pensé, pues hdp! no lo pongas tú! Igual como cuando me dio el error tras copiar y pegar la cuenta bancaria de la web... podrían hacerlo fácil... pero no :XX


----------



## Curiosity (1 May 2017)

Vuelta al rojo..para abajo..


----------



## Divad (1 May 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> si eres tan amable, desarrolla un poco más esa parte,gracias.



Me cito:



> La señal de despedida será días antes de que las criptos estén abiertas a recibir el dinero FIAT. Se puede ir haciendo en cualquier momento si no vas a estar tradeando.



De que nos sirve una exchange si podemos tener la cartera directamente de dinero con nuestro equipo o EVM?

Hay que entender que la exchange es como un parque de atracciones donde cada atracción tiene su propia moneda. La exchange te hace el favor de jugar con la moneda de cada cripto para que puedas moverte con facilidad entre ellas ahora que se pueden ir dando pelotazos. 

Si compras y no vas a tradear acaba el proceso y guarda con su correspondiente cartera.

El parque de un día para otro puede cerrar y aquí es cuando llegan los cabreos.

Tengo el 40%~ guardado en frío y tan solo me dejaría en la exchange un 20% para ir jugando. Por eso me he incluido en que hay faena


----------



## Claudius (1 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> @Claudius: Buen aporte! Podrías linkear la web por favor?




Ethereum (ETH) - Live Ether price and market cap


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (1 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Me cito:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, este concepto lo comprendi pero entre lineas te leí algo como que llegara un momento en que las propias criptos por decirlo de alguna forma a traves de sus webs oficiales ofreceran la venta de tokens/monedas ya sin exchanges de por medio, es posible? Una vez que explote este mundillo definitivamente y en los 7 minutos de publicidad de Antena 3 tengamos a Vitalik Buretin ofreciendo ETH cual credito de Cofidis..


----------



## Divad (1 May 2017)

No necesitas descargarte toda la base de datos de todas las criptos. Tan solo necesitas ejecutarlo y que te genere una clave nueva (o las que quieras). Una vez lo tengas tan solo tienes que enviar las chapas y luego ver vía web la confirmación de que el envío se ha realizado.

La base de datos que se descarga es solo para que veas en directo por tu equipo el dinero que tienes en ese momento. 

En el nuevo juego, lo único que importa es la CLAVE.

---------- Post added 01-may-2017 at 18:43 ----------

Correcto Satoshi Nakamoto. Es fácil ganar pasta, pero también tienes que saber cuando dar las gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Claudius (1 May 2017)

Qué pesca más rica de etc, more more. :Baile:
Por cierto, que cabrones los chinos, siempre en las fiestas occidentales, es cuando le dan caña al cryptoworld. Pan y circo.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (1 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> No necesitas descargarte toda la base de datos de todas las criptos. Tan solo necesitas ejecutarlo y que te genere una clave nueva (o las que quieras). Una vez lo tengas tan solo tienes que enviar las chapas y luego ver vía web la confirmación de que el envío se ha realizado.
> 
> La base de datos que se descarga es solo para que veas en directo por tu equipo el dinero que tienes en ese momento.
> 
> ...



Todo claro, te cito solo para darte las gracias a ti y a los futuros y re acondicionados cambios.


----------



## Merlin (1 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Recuerda que te está diciendo que debes de quitar kraken.com, dejas solo tu referencia de kraken.
> IMPORTANT: This code identifies your deposit with your account. Include this code including "kraken.com" when submitting the wire transfer.



Yo no he dicho eso. Yo lo que he dicho es que quite el punto de Kraken.com, dejándolo así: Kraken com.

He hecho varias transferencias a Kraken sin el punto y me han llegado todas perfectas. E insisto: lo de quitar el punto me lo dijo la propia app.


----------



## juli (1 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Qué pesca más rica de etc, more more. :Baile:
> Por cierto, que cabrones los chinos, siempre en las fiestas occidentales, es cuando le dan caña al cryptoworld. Pan y circo.



Que aproveche. 

Yo iba por otro lado. Y la han/hemos dejado casi como antes del dump.


----------



## Claudius (1 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Que aproveche.
> 
> Yo iba por otro lado. Y la han/hemos dejado casi como antes del dump.



Ahora toca ver, si hay un dump en btc, como se comporta el top five, y sacar hipótesis de como se está acentuando el mercado.


----------



## Divad (1 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Yo no he dicho eso. Yo lo que he dicho es que quite el punto de Kraken.com, dejándolo así: Kraken com.
> 
> He hecho varias transferencias a Kraken sin el punto y me han llegado todas perfectas. E insisto: lo de quitar el punto me lo dijo la propia app.



La anotación que está en inglés es del propio Kraken, perdona por no haberlo dejado claro.

Comento que solo ha de escribir el código que te identifica en kraken. El informático de turno igual puede ir saturado o estar hasta las pelotas de que la gente no haga bien la transferencia y hasta que no le mandas el correo no te confirman la transferencia. Es lo que me ha pasado a mi, no les dije nada en 4 días y fue mandar el correo y todo ok.


----------



## juli (1 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Ahora toca ver, si hay un dump en btc, como se comporta el top five, y sacar hipótesis de como se está acentuando el mercado.



Sinceramente...me la pé.

Voy a machete en 4 tops y como si llueven vasos. 

Y me da que queda la mejor.


----------



## Merlin (1 May 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Pues yo acabo de hacer una quitando el punto Xd a ver si no me la lian los de kraken



Yo he hecho muchas quitando el punto y me han llegado todas. Ya verás como mañana sobre las 15:40 ha llegado tu transferencia.

---------- Post added 01-may-2017 at 20:23 ----------




Divad dijo:


> La anotación que está en inglés es del propio Kraken, perdona por no haberlo dejado claro.
> 
> Comento que solo ha de escribir el código que te identifica en kraken. El informático de turno igual puede ir saturado o estar hasta las pelotas de que la gente no haga bien la transferencia y hasta que no le mandas el correo no te confirman la transferencia. Es lo que me ha pasado a mi, no les dije nada en 4 días y fue mandar el correo y todo ok.



A ver ¿Pero tú exactamente que pusiste para que te lo retuvieran? ¿El "Kraken.com" entero, con el punto y todo?


----------



## Kondarra (1 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Vaya dos! Entre metiendo miedo a perderlo todo y que te sale a pagar si sacas la pasta. No hacéis más que asustar a los pobres desgraciados que quieren salir de la estafada de vida que nos han creado y uno mismo está aceptando por no moverse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hombre, si a día de hoy uno ha ganado una cantidad y desea finiquitar la hipoteca, comprarse un tractor, un garaje o invertir en oro, tiene que pasar por FIAT nos guste o no. No es asustar, de hecho a mí lo que me asustaba al principio era cómo poder pasar cripto a FIAT legalmente si lo necesitaba o si quería. No tengo en mente sacarlo ahora, pero antes de jugar a algo es bueno conocer bien las reglas del juego, creo yo.


----------



## Kondarra (1 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> No es un zasca, ya sabes que cada uno interpreta lo que quiera..
> 
> Es una apreciación. También podría haber optado por la opción de no contestar, con lo que no sabrías, si está o no está tratado. Y que opciones tienes para tomar. Ahora veo absurdo retornar dinero a fiat, cuando se invierte en bitcoin y subyacentes por el echo de que se da que nuestro euro, puede estar a 1 semana de su fin...
> 
> Pero bueno, en otra me callaré, para que no os auto-creeis suspicacias.





Perdona Claudius, a veces por aquí es difícil entenderse.

---------- Post added 01-may-2017 at 19:40 ----------




Divad dijo:


> @Claudius: Buen aporte! Podrías linkear la web por favor?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





¿No es más sencillo sacar un paper wallet?


----------



## paketazo (1 May 2017)

Mamá se ha levantado del letargo...ahora toca ver si es solo un receso de su sueño, o es algo más serio.

Lo que me gusta de este mercado es que no andan con medias tintas, va todo tan rápido en ambos extremos, que te da tiempo para hacer de casi todo y que te salga relativamente bien.

Los que se han puesto cortos hoy en alts están pillando un buen pico, pero quizá mañana estén palmando el doble...¿Quién sabe?

Sea como sea, oportunidad para los que aguardaban una bajada (referenciada en BTC no en $), y prueba de fuego para ver las dominancias del BTC y si es capaz de retornar a un "orden" anterior.

Yo por mi parte, no me muevo, prefiero disfrutar del espectáculo e intentar sacar alguna conclusión.

Por cierto Gnosis liberada, creo que la referencia de salida es 0.05 supongo que la aguantarán por ahí y tratarán de pumpearla, pero si no lo logran, ya veremos lo que pasa, pero posiblemente se venga a abajo rápido...yo ni la miro.

Suerte a todos con las decisiones.


----------



## Claudius (1 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Sinceramente...me la pé.
> 
> Voy a machete en 4 tops y como si llueven vasos.
> 
> Y me da que queda la mejor.



No has captado la profundidad de mi reflexión.
Si btc baja 100$-200$, porque anuncia bitfinex quiebra, dentro de todos los escenarios, a mi me interesa el *pensamiento colectivo* y saber si la gente ante el pánico se va a ir a :

USDT
USD
ETH
LITE
o alguna otra

O se van a marcar un hold.
Y para mi ese pensamiento colectivo es muy importante porque si el dinero se mueve entre btc y subyacentes y no va a fiat, si se es earl-adopter del top-five ya te puedes desconectar un poco.


----------



## Divad (1 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Yo he hecho muchas quitando el punto y me han llegado todas. Ya verás como mañana sobre las 15:40 ha llegado tu transferencia.
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-may-2017 at 20:23 ----------
> 
> ...



Puse Kraken.com, el concepto fue aceptado por el banco pero la transferencia en mi cuenta exchange no salía reflejado hasta que no mandé el correo a kraken.



Kondarra dijo:


> Perdona Claudius, a veces por aquí es difícil entenderse.
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-may-2017 at 19:40 ----------
> 
> ...



Sencillo es, pero seguro? Usar una aplicación de un tercero es lo mismo que estar en una exchange. Como ya he dicho, me tengo que poner las pilas e informarme que si uso una aplicación externa sea 100% open-source. Solo así es fiable y no hay sustos por fuga tras una puerta trasera.

En BTC, ETH y seguro que en todas (sino con el tiempo) deberían de facilitar el puente para la conexión directa con la cripto. Por ahora Bitcoin se está cobrando el peaje y es por ello que se mantiene arriba. Llegará el momento que cualquier cripto será valida como modo de pago y para ello si Bitcoin no espabila se irá a la mierda y las exchanges dejarán de tener sentido su uso salvo que la despedida sea con un robo masivo de pasta para aquellos que no se movieron :XX:



paketazo dijo:


> Mamá se ha levantado del letargo...ahora toca ver si es solo un receso de su sueño, o es algo más serio.
> 
> Lo que me gusta de este mercado es que no andan con medias tintas, va todo tan rápido en ambos extremos, que te da tiempo para hacer de casi todo y que te salga relativamente bien.
> 
> ...



La corriente de pasta que entra se balancea para ir manteniendo a todos contentos.

Sobre Gnosis lo acabo de mirar y ha pasado lo que pasa con todas las que he visto, empiezan arriba y en segundos comienza a caer hasta el valor que le corresponde en el mercado (céntimos). Una vez cree que ha tocado suelo ya uno decide si entrar o no.


----------



## juli (1 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> No has captado la profundidad de mi reflexión.
> Si btc baja 100$-200$, porque anuncia bitfinex quiebra, dentro de todos los escenarios, a mi me interesa el *pensamiento colectivo* y saber si la gente ante el pánico se va a ir a :
> 
> USDT
> ...



Depende de a qué niveles, la gente , incluso ya talludita, se ha podido "nacionalizar" early adopter del top 5. 

ETC estaba a 2 chapas hace mes y poco. LTC , a 4. 

Pero no me refería a eso , ni estoy seguro de que BTC baje. Creo que sí y más por otra vuelta de tuerca de Jihan y amigos al alimón con la salida del sewit que por lo de Bitfinex /y no lo cuestiono, lo ignoro, pues no me hago una idea del problema al nivel que puedes hacértela tú, / ...pero de creer que puede bajar a jugarme el gaznate, va un mundo. 

El asunto es que ya he elegido mi posición y covencido...con lo que estoy tranquilo. Y de lo que estoy seguro, y de éso iba el quote , es de que va a haber montaña rusa sin duda. Va en la emancipación de papi.

Pero ya no es mi problema, o no l es igual que hace un mes.

Te acuerdas cuando se fue "Chúpate esa" ? Las barridas eran de no saber donde meterte...y peor, de puro desoncierto sobre si no estabas yendo de valiente, al cementerio por ignorar el cobijo bitconiano. Ahora qué pasa ? quitan 8 ó 10 pavitos a ETH Y Dash ? ...medio ó uno a LTC y ETC ? ...para volver a trincarlos en medio pump de cualquier martes aburrido ?

...yo duermo en pikolín.

edito : Y lo mejor : Con UN CAMINO. Con coins haciendo cositas y sacando proyectos, con fondos y gente llegando a Shitland...se vaya BTC de funerales o de borrachera / que me da igual ni le deseo mal ni le rezo/ .En un sector pujante , ilusionante y creativo sin pensar en que eres un monigote. Así lo veo yo.


----------



## Divad (1 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Hombre, si a día de hoy uno ha ganado una cantidad y desea finiquitar la hipoteca, comprarse un tractor, un garaje o invertir en oro, tiene que pasar por FIAT nos guste o no. No es asustar, de hecho a mí lo que me asustaba al principio era cómo poder pasar cripto a FIAT legalmente si lo necesitaba o si quería. No tengo en mente sacarlo ahora, pero antes de jugar a algo es bueno conocer bien las reglas del juego, creo yo.



Ya lo he dicho, puedes comprar cualquier cosa con Bitcoins, luego lo vende por ebay,... y tienes tú dinero FIAT. Igual puede resultar un coñazo, aunque igual divertido, pero si te urge pues lo sacas usando el móvil y listo.

Cuando tengas que presentar tus cuentas, ya es cuando tú decides que cuentas quieren que vean :fiufiu::rolleye::: y con lo que tengas, pues igual nos dicen que tenemos que pagar X impuestos. Si la Humanidad se vuelve justa y equitativa con todos, entonces igual, solo igual... no me importaría pagar lo mismo que todos. 

Sacar el dinero ahora, cuando el pelotazo lo tenemos a la vuelta de la esquina... como que prefiero seguir multiplicando y ya cuando comience la fiesta tocará disfrutarlo.

La putada es que uno tenga imprevistos, pero no pasa nada. Por haber entrado si has sabido subirte en los momentos correctos ya tienes beneficios que uno no tendría para disfrutar


----------



## juli (1 May 2017)

Y otra cosa, Claudis, que me esparzo. Estos domingos de pc... ::

Yo ya tengo interiorizada una estapida en BTC. Que podrá pasar o no...pero vamos, si no voy largo, que lo he ido, es porque no me fío , no lo veo pra estar dentro y tranquilo.

Con buenas posiciones en el top, tienes tu camino , tua opciones...y tu independencia.

Yo creo que mucha gente recibirá la adopció masiva con sus piezas muy desplegadas en el tablero. Los bitcoñeros, se daba por hecho, aunque ellos renegaran de ello.

Y estos 2 meses...y diría que hasta Jihan , han pardio otra hornada de pioneros previos al tsunami de colonos. Las shits ya no son "lo último", sino un rango de "lo primero".

Y si se anda avispáo y prudente, éso va a dar la de dios.


----------



## paketazo (1 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Ya lo he dicho, puedes comprar cualquier cosa con Bitcoins, luego lo vende por ebay,... y tienes tú dinero FIAT. Igual puede resultar un coñazo, aunque igual divertido, pero si te urge pues lo sacas usando el móvil y listo.
> 
> Cuando tengas que presentar tus cuentas, ya es cuando tú decides que cuentas quieren que vean :fiufiu::rolleye::: y con lo que tengas, pues igual nos dicen que tenemos que pagar X impuestos. Si la Humanidad se vuelve justa y equitativa con todos, entonces igual, solo igual... no me importaría pagar lo mismo que todos.
> 
> ...



Compañero, no es tan sencillo como piensas.

Una cosa es comprar por eBay un par de soberanos y conseguir 600$ en efectivo o vía transferencia, y otra cosa muy diferente es tratar de poner a trabajar el capital amasado en BTC.

Si un inversor en BTC ha logrado (que los hay y unos cuantos), amasar varios millones de $ con unos pocos miles, este inversor no quiere hacer "trapalladas" por eBay, lo que desea es que ese capital siga trabajando para él.

¿cómo?

Pues de muchos modos, pero la mayoría pasan por demostrar la procedencia de ese monto, y generalmente pagar un buen pico al fisco...1/4 generalmente para ganancias importantes.

O sea...si he amasado con mi dinero, y mi riesgo 4 millones de €, he de pagar 1 millón al fisco...¿es justo?

No entraré en justicia, simplemente es ley.

Si pretendo comprar 50 plazas de aparcamiento para arrendar, un par de bajos comerciales, acciones de la compañía X....estoy relativamente jodido.

La única opción en este país, es abandonar el país, tratar de hacerte residente en un "paraíso" fiscal y montar chiringuito...o que te lo monten para no pagar ese 1/4, que te puede solucionar la vida, y el estado simplemente lo "derretirá" en despilfarros que justificará con sentencias como : "hacienda somos todos"..."la mejor sanidad"..."enseñanza pública para todos"..."ley de dependencia"..."prestaciones"...cuando la realidad es que el monto fiscal proviene de impuestos directos como el robo a mano armada llamado IVA, del que no escapan ni los indigentes cuando van a comprar una barra de pan.

Isla de Man, Gibraltar, Hong Kong, Panamá...y si se es muy muy muy rico, Suiza y punto.

Yo por desgracia no tengo ese problema...ojalá...soy más de andar por casa, pero dudo que metan a nadie en la cárcel por pasar a fiat media docena de BTC poco a poco...

Un saludo


----------



## Chicosalchicha (1 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Ya lo he dicho, puedes comprar cualquier cosa con Bitcoins, luego lo vende por ebay,... y tienes tú dinero FIAT. Igual puede resultar un coñazo, aunque igual divertido, pero si te urge pues lo sacas usando el móvil y listo.
> 
> Cuando tengas que presentar tus cuentas, ya es cuando tú decides que cuentas quieren que vean :fiufiu::rolleye::: y con lo que tengas, pues igual nos dicen que tenemos que pagar X impuestos. Si la Humanidad se vuelve justa y equitativa con todos, entonces igual, solo igual... no me importaría pagar lo mismo que todos.
> 
> ...



Yo por lo poco q llevo leido si q es ilusionante y confio, pero no pensais q al final del camino solo quedaran un par o 3 de ellas? La gente va a lo simple.


----------



## Kondarra (1 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Ya lo he dicho, puedes comprar cualquier cosa con Bitcoins, luego lo vende por ebay,... y tienes tú dinero FIAT. Igual puede resultar un coñazo, aunque igual divertido, pero si te urge pues lo sacas usando el móvil y listo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Concuerdo en gran parte con lo que dices, pero nunca debemos olvidar que estamos en inversiones de alto riesgo. Puedes ir en un x1000 en btc, sin sacar nada, viéndote millonario pero sin poder vivir como un millonario, que salga un escándalo y verte con prácticamente nada. 
Que en FIAT o con propiedades te puede pasar. Sí, pero es mucho más difícil. 

Como leí hace un tiempo en el hilo de btc el que tiene poca pasta tiene que arriesgar, el que tiene, cuidar de su patrimonio. Entendiendo el mundo cripto como un conjunto, sin diferenciar por cada coin, tener todos los huevos ahí me parece muy arriesgado. 

Puedo estar equivocado, no pretendo sentar cátedra sino dar mi humilde opinión.


----------



## djun (1 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Para el que tenga dudas sobre la tributación el otro día hablé con un asesor fiscal. No existe una normativa explícita para este mundo, por lo que estás inversiones se tratan como un bien. Tú compras y no pasa nada. El año que vendes dices en la declaración "compré a X, vendí a Y". De este Y-X el tributo irá en función de la cantidad. En mi comunidad hay varios tramos. Hasta 6.000€ pagas un 19%. El máximo a pagar es un 25%. Lo tengo apuntado en otro sitio, no lo tengo aquí. Se debe tributar desde el primer euro de beneficio, no hay un mínimo.
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es cómo demuestras a cuánto compraste y vendiste. A nada que tradees un poco, menuda locura no?






Kondarra dijo:


> Hombre, si a día de hoy uno ha ganado una cantidad y desea finiquitar la hipoteca, comprarse un tractor, un garaje o invertir en oro, tiene que pasar por FIAT nos guste o no. No es asustar, de hecho a mí lo que me asustaba al principio era cómo poder pasar cripto a FIAT legalmente si lo necesitaba o si quería. No tengo en mente sacarlo ahora, pero antes de jugar a algo es bueno conocer bien las reglas del juego, creo yo.




El tema es interesante. En algún momento querremos convertir las criptos en FIAT porque lo necesitamos para comprar un piso por ejemplo. No se trata de comprar cacharritos, regalos y/o viajes en tiendas que acepten Bitcoins. Se trata de comprar algo importante que uno necesite: un piso o un coche por ejemplo. Y para poder hacer esto habrá que declarar ese beneficio ante Hacienda. 

No sé si todo se reduce a que debes pagar el correspondiente impuesto. Por ejemplo si obtienes 300.000 euros de la venta de alguna cripto en algún exchange, Hacienda, al no ver el justificante de lo que pagaste por ello te cobra impuestos, por ejemplo el 25%, por el total de los 300.000 euros; o quizás además te pongan un multazo por no poder justificar la procedencia de ese dinero y de esas criptos, pensando que probablemente procedan del narcotráfico, terrorismo o lavado de dinero negro. 

Creo que este no es un tema que se haya planteado muchas veces. Y mucho menos es un tema que haya quedado claro. De hecho las leyes pueden cambiarlas tanto como quieran, y siempre pueden actuar de manera arbitraria. Ante Hacienda, a tí siempre te tocará demostrar que eres inocente. 

¿Alguien sabe cómo aflorar ante Hacienda unos beneficios que proceden de haber tradeado con criptos pero que no puedes justificar?


----------



## juli (1 May 2017)

Va a ser que hay poco rico...y muchos problemas de rico.

Toca posicionarse y relajarse. 3/4 al top...y de un cuarto para abajo a destripar lagartijas.

Lacosa está como para disfrutar,hombre. Y si alguno o algunos aparecen en un charco de pasta, un buen asesor, pasar por caja para que no te amarguen la existencia, que te la amargarán si no ...y bendito problema. No juguéis con hacienda, que son unos hijos de la gran puta. Se haga lo que se haga, bien assorado y con conociiento de causa o se puede convertir un chollo en el puto infierno.

Hoy en día , con pasta BLANQUITA , 250 trompos sonantes son más de medio kilo de 2007 ...y éso, sobre los cien millones de pelas Y de ahí en adelante, da para mejorar una vida pero que muy mucho si no vas de trillonario por el mundo.

Tranquilidad y buenos alimentos. Toca disfrute.


----------



## Divad (1 May 2017)

@paketazo: Montoro como puede saber las cuentas que yo tengo? La exchange de turno le podrá chivar lo que ha entrado, pero si te das un paseo por las criptoparaiso para decirle a Montoro, eh! Garrapata asquerosa! Esto es lo que tengo y como mínimo ya podrían dar las gracias...

Si Montoro se pone chulo no huele ni un céntimo. Pero claro, siempre estarán los que no se mueven y dicen: Qué poco solidario! Gracias a los impuestos mantienes hospitales, escuelas,... Todo mentira, mantras usados para mantener a las garrapatas mientras se está actualizando el nuevo sistema donde las garrapatas dejarán de existir. 

Uno de los líderes de Podemos, Pablo Echenique invierte en Bitcoin. 

No hace contrato a una asistenta y si paga religiosamente a las garrapatas del sistema. Ellos lo saben, están dentro por algo... y lo que nos roban no sabemos donde coño lo están invirtiendo (aparte de las cuentas en Suiza).

Con la pasta que podemos hacer podremos viajar a cualquier lugar,... si te quedas y no te da la gana de darle de comer a la garrapata, pues toca espabilarse y luego decir: Eh! Estoy es lo que tengo :: 

Uno también puede ser un pobre afortunado y vivir de PM


----------



## Claudius (1 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿cómo?
> 
> Pues de muchos modos, pero la mayoría pasan por demostrar la procedencia de ese monto, y generalmente pagar un buen pico al fisco...1/4 generalmente para ganancias importantes.
> 
> O sea...si he amasado con mi dinero, y mi riesgo 4 millones de €, he de pagar 1 millón al fisco...¿es justo?



Hombre, si no sale de crypto-world no tiene porque.. En cryptoworld puedes comprar muchas cosas para hacer ese dinero que trabaje para ti, y la más sencilla es sillones en consejos de admo. de StartUp del sector.

Bitcoin es dinero a nivel mundial, y hay muchos sitios a nivel mundial dónde los puedes reinvertir. Lo que cuesta es buscar y encontrar dónde te digan: btc is accept.
Bluearrow comentó de su propia mano, que tenía intereses en Singapur creo recordar, y allí no te preguntan.

Y por último, a los niveles que se comentan, como en su día dije en el hilo de btc, *pagas* y que te asesoren.

Y sigo diciendo que ojalá este año me tuviera que tocar pagar a hacienda 15M de eur. No me importaría para nada. :fiufiu:




paketazo dijo:


> La única opción en este país, es abandonar el país, tratar de hacerte residente en un "paraíso" fiscal y montar chiringuito...o que te lo monten para no pagar ese 1/4, que te puede solucionar la vida, y el estado simplemente lo "derretirá" en despilfarros que justificará con sentencias como : "hacienda somos todos"..."la mejor sanidad"..."enseñanza pública para todos"..."ley de dependencia"..."prestaciones"...cuando la realidad es que el monto fiscal proviene de impuestos directos como el robo a mano armada llamado IVA, del que no escapan ni los indigentes cuando van a comprar una barra de pan.
> 
> Isla de Man, Gibraltar, Hong Kong, Panamá...y si se es muy muy muy rico, Suiza y punto.



 :Aplauso:


Pero claro, estamos pensando en vender la cosecha y aún no ha llovido suficiente para que crezca el grano..

Creo que cualquiera firmaría por que se quitara con cryptoworld la hipoteca de su vivienda en 2 años. (a los hipotecados)
La inyección de capital para la economía familiar procedente de la nómina de trabajo permitiría a cualquiera tener un nivel de vida bueno, y mayor libertad.

Y me habéis echo escribir, casi por segunda vez lo que en su día se trató en e hilo de btc...  :´(


----------



## Kondarra (1 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Va a ser que hay poco rico...y muchos problemas de rico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ostras, yo no lo veo problema de rico. Un supuesto que me he planteado yo. Dentro de un año voy a necesitar buena parte de mis ahorros sí o sí en FIAT. Buscando que el año que viene vaya más holgado decido invertir hoy un 5% de mis ahorros en criptos, que produzca en un año y sacarlo, regularizarlo y hacer uso de ello. Tengo una parte de mis ahorros a la larga en criptos, pero me planteo invertir 1 año vista otra parte. 
Para nada soy millonario pero me parece una buena forma de, asumiendo un riesgo, tratar de vivir mejor a corto plazo. Si no conozco las reglas del juego no puedo plantearme hacerlo.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (1 May 2017)

Siento el tocho pero quizá pueda dar algo de luz..nos lo hemos planteado todos.En rojo lo que considero más importante..

Por medio del lavado de dinero, la delincuen*cia transforma los ingresos económicos derivados de actividades delictivas con fondos legales.

Concretamente, en la nueva Ley 10/2010 de Prevención de Blanqueo de Capitales y de Financiación al Terrorismo (BOE 29-04-2012) se ha dado una nueva definición de blanqueo de capitales completando la actualmente existente en el Código Penal artículo 301, de acuerdo con los textos internacionales. Así, según el artículo 1. 2 de la Ley 10/2010, se consideran blanqueo de capitales las siguientes actividades: 5

a) La conversión o la transferencia de bienes, a sabiendas de que dichos bienes proceden de una actividad delictiva o de la participación en una actividad delictiva, con el propósito de ocultar o encubrir el origen ilícito de los bienes o de ayudar a personas que estén implicadas a eludir las consecuencias jurídicas de sus actos.

b) La ocultación o el encubrimiento de la naturaleza, el origen, la localización, la disposición, el movimiento o la propiedad real de bienes o derechos sobre bienes, a sabiendas de que dichos bienes proceden de una actividad delictiva o de la participación en una actividad delictiva.

c) La adquisición, posesión o utilización de bienes, a sabiendas, en el momento de la recepción de los mismos, de que proceden de una actividad delictiva o de la participación en una actividad delictiva.

d) La participación en alguna de las actividades mencionadas en las letras anteriores, la asociación para cometer este tipo de actos, las tentativas de perpetrarlas y el hecho de ayudar, instigar o aconsejar a alguien para realizarlas o facilitar su ejecución. Existirá blanqueo de capitales aun cuando las conductas descritas en las letras precedentes sean realizadas por la persona o personas que cometieron la actividad delictiva que haya generado los bienes.

A los efectos de esta Ley se entenderá por bienes procedentes de una actividad delictiva todo tipo de activos cuya adquisición o posesión tenga su origen en un delito, tanto materiales como inmateriales, muebles o inmuebles, tangibles o intangibles, así como los documentos o instrumentos jurídicos con independencia de su forma, incluidas la electrónica o la digital, que acrediten la propiedad de dichos activos o un derecho sobre los mismos, con inclusión de la cuota defraudada en el caso de los delitos contra la Hacienda Pública.

Se considerará que hay blanqueo de capitales aun cuando las actividades que hayan generado los bienes se hubieran desarrollado en el territorio de otro Estado”.

b) Etapas del blanqueo

Las técnicas de blanqueo de capitales son cada vez más complejas e ingeniosas, no obstante, se puede decir que tienen tres fases, a las que nos referiremos a continuación. Estas fases no tienen por qué seguir un orden cronológico determinado, e incluso pueden solaparse. Según el FATF (Financial Action Task Force, Grupo de Acción Financiera Internacional, GAFI), el blanqueo se desarrolla en tres etapas: 6

— Colocación (placement) de los ingresos originados por una actividad delictiva. La colocación consistirá en la introducción de estos ingresos en el sistema financiero legal. El momento de introducir estas ganancias en el sistema financiero es muy delicado, dado que en general, las entidades financieras están obligadas a informar a las autoridades pertinentes en aquellos casos en los que una situación pudiera estar relacionada con una actividad de blanqueo de capitales y por ende, con otras actividades ilícitas. Las obligaciones impuestas a las entidades financieras son de muy diversa índole. Así se establecen obligaciones concretas de información establecidas por la Ley 10/2010 de prevención de blanqueo de capitales y financiación al terrorismo.

Una forma de eludir que la AEAT obtenga esta información en la fase de colocación, es fraccionando las imposiciones en importes inferiores a 3.000 €, y diversificarlas entre distintas entidades de crédito.

— Encubrimiento (layering).7 Esta etapa cosiste en la realización de una serie de transacciones financieras en las que el dinero se mueve sucesivamente para desligarlo de su origen. Así, una vez introducido en el sistema bancario convencional, los fondos se envían por transferencia electrónica a bancos o sociedad extraterritoriales (centros offshore), que se encuentran en lugar en los cuales el secreto bancario y societario es suficientemente fuerte, para que se pierda la trazabilidad del dinero. El objetivo es borrar el rastro del dinero y garantizar que cualquier esfuerzo por seguir la pista de su origen, será frustrado por la existencia de una compleja maraña de legislaciones que amparan el secreto bancario y empresarial. En esta fase del blanqueo entran en juego las estructuras formadas por: sociedades pantallas, bancos en paraísos fiscales, fiducias, técnicas como la conocida como “sándwich holandés”… .

— Integración (integration).8 Se trata de la fase final en la que los capitales blanqueados a través del sistema financiero, vuelven al blanqueador ya con apariencia de ingreso legal. Algunas formas mediante las cuales este dinero se pone a disposición para que este pueda emplearlo para sus fines son: préstamos simulados realizados desde un centro offshore al blanqueador, o bien como inversiones desde un centro offshore en sus negocios, o bien invirtiéndolo en sociedades que realizan fines lícitos, de forma que el dinero negro se mezcla con dinero de origen legal... Estos son algunos ejemplos que pueden producirse de las tres etapas de blanqueo. Como hemos dicho, las tres etapas no tienen porqué producirse siempre. También hay que recordar que el dinero puede ser blanqueado sin necesidad de ayudarse en todo momento por el sistema financiero. Hay mecanismos más burdos por los que el dinero puede ser introducido en el país en el que el blanqueador desea mantenerlo. Por ejemplo, se puede realizar el contrabando de dinero directamente, escondido en dobles fondos de equipajes, en depósitos de vehículos, cosidos en ropa de porteadores... e incluso en contenedores directamente despachados para la exportación.

c) Elementos que favorecen el blanqueo de capitales.

Son muchas las causas que favorecen la existencia y continuidad de las prácticas de blanqueo. La primera la encontramos en la fuente de los bienes que han de blanquearse, esto es la existencia de actividades ilí*citas que se hacen de forma oculta y que son difíciles de reprimir. Pero dejando a un lado estos orígenes, otros factores serían los siguientes: 9

— La globalización, especialmente del sistema económico y financiero.

— Las tecnologías y las redes sociales: por un lado, gracias a las nuevas tecnologías es cada vez más fácil realizar operaciones a nivel internacional, con sólo tener un punto de conexión a Internet. A demás la existencia de redes sociales, facilita enormemente la puesta en contacto de agentes dispuestos a participar en mayor o menor medida, en estas operaciones, por todo el mundo.

— La tardía criminalización del blanqueo de capitales.

— La estrecha relación entre blanqueo y corrupción.

— Existencia de paraísos fiscales y demás centros offshore, con políticas de no intercambio de información, y protección muy elevada del secreto bancario y empresarial.

— Falta de concienciación por parte de ciertos profesionales en la prevención del blanqueo: banca privada, asesorías... etc .

— Falta de colaboración internacional.

— Crisis bancaria y necesidad de liquidez. Debido a la crisis, el número de impositores en las entidades bancarias se ha visto muy reducido, así como el número de transacciones que se realizan. Puede existir una importante falta de liquidez para ciertas entidades. Cuando aparece un cliente que puede con su capital sacar a una entidad de estas situaciones de falta de liquidez, o bien colaborar a la obtención de nuevos beneficios, el banco puede estar tentado a aceptar su dinero, independientemente de su origen, de la identidad del impositor, e incluso del destino de sus transferencias.

3. TÉCNICAS DE BLANQUEO DE CAPITALES; Bitcoin

Existen infinidad de técnicas de blanqueo de capitales, la globalización, el desarrollo tecnológico y la profesionalización de los blanqueadores hacen cada vez los métodos de blanqueo sean más complicados, En 2009 apareció el dinero virtual y desde entonces un el llamado bitcoin está en el punto de mira de los blanqueadores. Las divisas o monedas virtuales constituyen un conjunto heterogéneo de instrumentos de pago innovadores que, por definición, carecen de un soporte físico que los respalde con una regulación aún en pañales que lo hace muy atractivo para el blanqueo de dinero. Hay que tener en cuenta que en ocasiones los delincuentes no sólo usan una de las técnicas, sino que pueden combinarlas con otras, o bien sólo llevar a cabo fases de una. Como dijimos en la introducción, desde un punto de vista fiscal, esta técnica resulta interesante, dado que pueden ser utilizadas también para llevar a cabo movimientos de dinero para eludir la tributación, incluso sin que la misma llegue a ser delito contra la Hacienda Pública.

Definición:

Las divisas o monedas virtuales constituyen un conjunto heterogéneo de instrumentos de pago innovadores que, por definición, carecen de un soporte físico que los respalde. Estas han adquirido un auge creciente a medida que se han ido popularizando los juegos en línea y las redes sociales ofreciendo lo que, aparentemente, resulta ser una solución de pago alternativa y mejor adaptada a las necesidades particulares del intercambio de bienes o servicios virtuales. Aspiran a ocupar en el ciberespacio un papel equivalente al que actualmente juega el efectivo en el mundo real. A pesar de su proliferación, la atención del mercado se concentra en unas pocas iniciativas de gran éxito a escala mundial, entre las que destaca, por su presencia en los medios de comunicación, el caso de Bitcoin. La sección 2 de esta nota presenta las características básicas del Bitcoin y la sección 3 los principales riesgos asociados a su uso. Por su parte, el anejo I describe el proceso técnico de generación de Bitcoin y el segundo anejo ofrece algunas estadísticas gráficas.10

Un bitcoin es un bien patrimonial inmaterial “documento electrónico”, objeto de derecho real, en forma de unidad de cuenta, definida mediante la tecnología informática y criptográfica denominada “Bitcoin”, que permite ser utilizada como contraprestación en transacciones de todo tipo. Dichas unidades de cuenta son irrepetibles, no son susceptibles de copia y no necesitan intermediarios para su uso y disposición. Esas unidades de cuenta son de naturaleza virtual y se gestionan mediante procedimientos informáticos y a través de ciertas claves públicas y privadas, que permiten la transmisión de dichos bitcoins entre cuentas abiertas.11

Los bitcoins son bienes muebles, digitales, no fungibles y de propiedad privada, en este sentido los podes encuadrar según dispone el Código Civil en sus artículos 335, 337 y 345).12

Características y naturaleza jurídica del Bitcoin.

Bitcoin nace en 2009 con ambiciones elevadas: proporcionar a los ciudadanos un medio de pago que posibilite la ejecución de transferencias de valor rápidas, a bajo coste y que, además, no pueda ser controlado ni manipulado por gobiernos, bancos centrales o entidades financieras. El bitcoin se basa en un modelo operativo descentralizado. Ello implica que no existe una autoridad que asuma la responsabilidad ni de su emisión ni del registro de los movimientos que se produzcan con la misma. En su lugar, se apoya en una red de distribución Persona-a-Persona, a través de nodos interconectados (ordenadores) que representan al colectivo de usuarios de esta moneda (se asemeja al intercambio descentralizado de archivos digitales, como música o películas, mediante Bitorrent). Bitcoin puede considerarse, de facto, como una moneda internacional no anclada a ningún país en particular. En este sentido no estaría sometida en los pagos internacionales a las fluctuaciones de los tipos de cambio. Además, el Bitcoin proporciona a los comercios una garantía de cobro plena ya que cualquier operación, una vez ésta se haya validado, es irreversible.13

La emisión de Bitcoins:

De forma simplificada, la emisión de Bitcoins no es el resultado de la decisión de una autoridad monetaria, o fruto de la concesión de préstamos. En su lugar, viene determinada por una rutina matemática preestablecida, con un calendario prefijado. En virtud de esta, se generan y distribuyen de forma aleatoria, a razón de unas 6 veces por hora, lo que se denomina lotes de Bitcoins. Cada lote acumula una cantidad no superior a las 50 Bitcoins y el tamaño del lote disminuye progresivamente, según una regla predeterminada, hasta alcanzar un monto total de las monedas en circulación que no llegue a exceder los 21 millones de “unidades”.14

La incorporación efectiva de las “nuevas unidades monetarias” al sistema, con el objeto de que puedan ser utilizadas en transacciones posteriores, sigue un proceso cuya complejidad no es despreciable y debe ser conocida - y tenida en cuenta - por los potenciales usuarios de Bitcoins. El método de incorporación se describe en el anejo I. Básicamente implica encontrar solución a un problema de cálculo no trivial. Cualquiera puede participar de este reto, descargándose un software cliente gratuito. Cuando uno de esos nodos (ordenadores) resuelve con éxito el problema lo comunica públicamente. Sólo cuando el resto de usuarios da por válida la solución tiene lugar la incorporación de las nuevas “monedas” a la cadena de operaciones históricas que figuran en un registro maestro o libro mayor del sistema. La tenencia de “unidades monetarias” de Bitcoin no figura bajo un nombre concreto, sino bajo una secuencia de números que constituyen la clave pública del usuario en cuestión. La dificultad a la que se enfrenta cada ordenador se incrementa a medida que un mayor número de nodos compite entre sí por encontrar dicha solución, lo que sirve para controlar el patrón de crecimiento de la “masa de Bitcoins” resultante.15

La transferencia de Bitcoins:

A la hora de transferir Bitcoins hace falta que el ordenante firme la transacción con su clave privada y que añada, además, la clave pública del beneficiario. Este sistema permite al receptor de los fondos verificar la legitimidad de la cadena de propiedad de la divisa. Sin embargo, por sí sólo, esto no garantiza que el ordenante no haya utilizado las mismas monedas múltiples veces en transacciones anteriores. 16

Con el fin de evitar esta situación, y teniendo en cuenta la naturaleza descentralizada del sistema, se ha arbitrado un procedimiento de carácter colectivo idéntico al descrito para la creación de las monedas. Cada cesión de Bitcoins será objeto de publicación en la red dejando que, de nuevo, sean los nodos que así lo deseen los que traten de hallar la solución a un sistema de ecuaciones complejo. Cuando un cliente verifica una transacción, lo pone en conocimiento de los demás para que, en su caso, puedan validarla.17

Adquisición de Bitcoins:

Al margen del procedimiento descrito anteriormente (emisión de Bitcoins), se adquieren principalmente a través de un incipiente mercado secundario que se asemeja, operativamente, a los de negociación de divisas si bien, como es lógico, con un volumen diario de transacciones sensiblemente inferior. En la práctica se trata de un mercado descentralizado OTC en el que las “unidades monetarias” de Bitcoins cotizan contra otras divisas, e incluso contra metales preciosos.18 Dependiendo de los diferentes agentes que concurran a estas plataformas de negociación en cada momento, así tendrá lugar la formación de múltiples precios lo que los convierte en mercados altamente especulativos. No obstante, este hecho constituye en sí mismo uno de los principales focos de interés para los tenedores de Bitcoins. Estos, en gran medida, más que por su condición como medio de pago, apuestan por la moneda virtual en razón a las oportunidades de rentabilidad a corto plazo que puedan derivarse de la volatilidad de los valores de canje.

El blanqueo de capitales como principales focos de preocupación en la utilización del bitcoin.

Sin menoscabo de sus potenciales beneficios, al igual que ocurre con otras divisas virtuales, Bitcoin presenta una serie de riesgos potenciales que, recientemente, han sido objeto de particular atención por parte de autoridades públicas de distintos países. Entre otras, las principal amenaza detectada se podrían sintetizar de la siguiente manera:19

Financiación de actividades ilícitas y/o blanqueo de capitales Debido al carácter descentralizado del esquema, la transmisión del valor monetario se produce directamente entre las partes últimas de la operación (ordenante y beneficiario). No es necesario, por tanto, el concurso de un intermediario, administrador o repositorio central, lo que implica que no hay un único punto de contacto capaz de monitorizar el origen y destino de los saldos que se movilizan. Ello dificulta la identificación y alerta temprana ante posibles comportamientos sospechosos de actividades ilícitas. Adicionalmente, la identidad de los tenedores goza de un elevado anonimato ya que las unidades de Bitcoin se almacenan en una “cartera virtual”. Por simplicidad, el mantenimiento de estas “cuentas de depósito” suele externalizarse sobre proveedores terceros y la identidad de sus titulares se corresponde con una clave pública criptográfica equivalente a una larga secuencia de letras y números. Estos dos factores unidos a la agilidad y sencillez con la que se pueden transferir los fondos entre dos puntos geográficos distantes han propiciado la aceptación de Bitcoin como medio de pago en páginas web que desarrollan actividades ilícitas como, por ejemplo, la venta de drogas, el fomento de la explotación sexual o la comercialización de pornografía infantil4 . Además, se han observado igualmente indicios del uso de Bitcoins como vehículo para el fraccionamiento de operaciones de mayor importe en evitación de las obligaciones de reporte y mantenimiento de registro correspondientes a legislación internacional en materia de blanqueo de capitales y financiación del terrorismo. Finalmente, en los casos en que proceda emprender acciones confiscatorias sobre los activos, una complejidad adicional reside en la dificultad para poder completar con éxito dichas actuaciones por encontrarse el correspondiente valor monetario codificado a través de claves asimétricas.


----------



## Divad (1 May 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Yo por lo poco q llevo leido si q es ilusionante y confio, pero no pensais q al final del camino solo quedaran un par o 3 de ellas? La gente va a lo simple.



Por la forma que está cogiendo el juego me he decantado por la madre ETH y todas las criptos que cuelgan de la misma red realizando su función.



Kondarra dijo:


> Concuerdo en gran parte con lo que dices, pero nunca debemos olvidar que estamos en inversiones de alto riesgo. Puedes ir en un x1000 en btc, sin sacar nada, viéndote millonario pero sin poder vivir como un millonario, que salga un escándalo y verte con prácticamente nada.
> Que en FIAT o con propiedades te puede pasar. Sí, pero es mucho más difícil.
> 
> Como leí hace un tiempo en el hilo de btc el que tiene poca pasta tiene que arriesgar, el que tiene, cuidar de su patrimonio. Entendiendo el mundo cripto como un conjunto, sin diferenciar por cada coin, tener todos los huevos ahí me parece muy arriesgado.
> ...



Burbuja.info existe porque desde que se abolió el patrón oro el dinero FIAT es una estafada. Han ido creando burbujas dentro de dinero FIAT para ir dando pelotazos y después se han meado en la cara de todos aquellos que tenían pasta y se creyeron las palabras del banquero de turno.

En el nuevo sistema las estafadas solo las podemos ver en las exchanges y en las criptos que van por libre. Ojo! en una cripto que al final sea rana, si se juega antes de que de el pelotazo y se sale a tiempo... pues ya no es una estafada para los que se quedaron pillados, sino un regalo para los que lo vieron venir y aceptaron X margen de beneficio.

Ahora bien, sabiendo que con una clave uno puede gestionar su dinero. Dónde estará más seguro el dinero? 

No solo ganas en seguridad, sino que encima aumenta su valor. Poco nos podemos quejar 8::Baile:

Está bien compartir diferentes puntos de vista, pues es la mejor manera de nutrirnos y así ver más claro el dibujo del puzzle que se está creando.


----------



## Polo_00 (1 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Compañero, no es tan sencillo como piensas.
> 
> Una cosa es comprar por eBay un par de soberanos y conseguir 600$ en efectivo o vía transferencia, y otra cosa muy diferente es tratar de poner a trabajar el capital amasado en BTC.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo. Yo también tengo ese pensamiento, si cambias algunos Btc u otras cryptos a Fiat, que te puede pasar? Existe ya alguna legislación vigente? Se puede aplicar lo mismo que si fueran acciones? 

A mi también me jode que aunque no sea mucho me quiten 1/4 de mis ganancias cuando el estado no me ha dado nada. Y lo único que nos hace es robarnos con corruptelas. 
Además nosotros no hemos comprado políticos ni sobornado para modificar leyes en nuestro beneficio, no somos multinacionales que buscamos las subvenciones y cuando ya no hay nos vamos... 

Como podemos gestionar y evitar perder ese 1/4 confiscatorio de hacienda? 

Saludos.


----------



## juli (1 May 2017)

djun dijo:


> El tema es interesante. En algún momento querremos convertir las criptos en FIAT porque lo necesitamos para comprar un piso por ejemplo. No se trata de comprar cacharritos, regalos y/o viajes en tiendas que acepten Bitcoins. Se trata de comprar algo importante que uno necesite: un piso o un coche por ejemplo. Y para poder hacer esto habrá que declarar ese beneficio ante Hacienda.
> 
> No sé si todo se reduce a que debes pagar el correspondiente impuesto. Por ejemplo si obtienes 300.000 euros de la venta de alguna cripto en algún exchange, Hacienda, al no ver el justificante de lo que pagaste por ello te cobra impuestos, por ejemplo el 25%, por el total de los 300.000 euros; o quizás además te pongan un multazo por no poder justificar la procedencia de ese dinero y de esas criptos, pensando que probablemente procedan del narcotráfico, terrorismo o lavado de dinero negro.
> 
> ...



Eso no se hace así. Y no tehagas ideas fijas antes de ir a un buen picapleitos tributario, es contraproducente.

Tú piensa en qué quieres hacer con tu pasta...y él, que organice el cotarro y haga las chicuelinas que proceda. Cuanto más sepas, seguramente , peor : Liarás todo queriendo arreglar el mundo y además, te implicarás como parte activa, que no es poco peligroso. Tú piensa en tu pasta...en tus impuestos, que piense él ...que ya verás cómo te sablean si huelen tu pasta los hijos de puta.

Si no tienes un gran capital, un abogado tributario te va a decir cómo sacarlo y en qué dirección. Tempos, productos...es su trabajo. Para disponer de una morterada de unos cientos de miles de pavos necesitas tener muchísimo más, con lo que lo suyo no es REALIZARLOS el mismo año. Hay miles de vehículos financieros para niquelar eso. Y son legales. Pensad en cómo gastar vuestra pasta...en vuestros impuestos, que piensen ellos.

Sólo un par de lecturas antes de contactar con un picapleitos /por supuesto, solvente, ahí no procede ahorrar / :

1- Un contrato inicial requiriendo la opimización tributaria de tu patrimonio. Éso y sólo éso. EL resto, cosa suya , que aquí nadie sabe de leyes. Cada vez que te haga una pregunta/encrucijada - generalmente para echarte algún muerto o algo en trance de serlo - monotema al canto: "AH, No sé, yo, lo que mejor proteja mis intereses". Y punto en boca.

2- Un buen abogado es tu abogado desde el minuto 1...pero SU ABOGADO desde el minuto cero. No lo olvideis, son hijos de puta como ellos solos y si te pueden echar a la hoguera de haber lío para salvar su ojete, lo harán sin pestañear ni quitarse el careto de yerno perfecto.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (1 May 2017)

Polo_05 dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. Yo también tengo ese pensamiento, si cambias algunos Btc u otras cryptos a Fiat, que te puede pasar? Existe ya alguna legislación vigente? Se puede aplicar lo mismo que si fueran acciones?
> 
> A mi también me jode que aunque no sea mucho me quiten 1/4 de mis ganancias cuando el estado no me ha dado nada. Y lo único que nos hace es robarnos con corruptelas.
> Además nosotros no hemos comprado políticos ni sobornado para modificar leyes en nuestro beneficio, no somos multinacionales que buscamos las subvenciones y cuando ya no hay nos vamos...
> ...



Página 10.

https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2017/01/27/pdfs/BOE-A-2017-871.pdf


----------



## Divad (1 May 2017)

@Satoshi Nakamoto: Me paso por los huevos las leyes al igual que hacen las garrapatas. Mi idea es usarlo cuando el uso de las criptos sea de uso común para todos. La aceptación de las criptos hará que se pueda pagar como te de la gana. Es normal que la gente mayor no se entere y sigue usando papeles FIAT hasta que se vayan adaptando al cambio... pero si hay que pagar impuestos será ya para el nuevo Sistema y no para las garrapatas.

Si aplicamos la ética y la moral entonces aquellas criptosparaiso deberían de valer 0 y no es así, sino que se anima a entrar a todos :fiufiu: Por qué? Obvio, el blanqueo de toda la vida para los listos que se muevan y para quienes no lo hagan, pues pagan el sablazo del juego. Si no te gusta el sablazo, porque prefieres donarlo por una buena causa directamente,... pues te pasas por la criptoparaiso y todos contentos


----------



## Morsa (1 May 2017)

djun dijo:


> El tema es interesante. En algún momento querremos convertir las criptos en FIAT porque lo necesitamos para comprar un piso por ejemplo. No se trata de comprar cacharritos, regalos y/o viajes en tiendas que acepten Bitcoins. Se trata de comprar algo importante que uno necesite: un piso o un coche por ejemplo. Y para poder hacer esto habrá que declarar ese beneficio ante Hacienda.
> 
> No sé si todo se reduce a que debes pagar el correspondiente impuesto. Por ejemplo si obtienes 300.000 euros de la venta de alguna cripto en algún exchange, Hacienda, al no ver el justificante de lo que pagaste por ello te cobra impuestos, por ejemplo el 25%, por el total de los 300.000 euros; o quizás además te pongan un multazo por no poder justificar la procedencia de ese dinero y de esas criptos, pensando que probablemente procedan del narcotráfico, terrorismo o lavado de dinero negro.
> 
> ...



No se ha planteado porque en el hilo lo que hay son aspirantes a millonarios. Si ves que en algunos meses empieza a aparecer la consulta de manera recurrente, quizás alguien tendrá la suerte de tener nuevos problemas

Imagino que si que puede justificarse el dinero que transferiste con certificados bancarios, quizás se necesitase también un certificado o documento que acredite que has cerrado la cuenta o extraído todos los fondos, aunque teniendo en cuenta como funciona Montoro y familia, lo más probable es que te graven por el total importe, sin tener en cuenta cuanto metiste.


----------



## Claudius (1 May 2017)

Morsa dijo:


> No se ha planteado porque en el hilo lo que hay son aspirantes a millonarios. Si ves que en algunos meses empieza a aparecer la consulta de manera recurrente, quizás alguien tendrá la suerte de tener nuevos problemas
> 
> Imagino que si que puede justificarse el dinero que transferiste con certificados bancarios, quizás se necesitase también un certificado o documento que acredite que has cerrado la cuenta o extraído todos los fondos, aunque teniendo en cuenta como funciona Montoro y familia, lo más probable es que te graven por el total importe, sin tener en cuenta cuanto metiste.



Como ya sabremos si se quiere pasar por el aro en la UE los exchange exigen normas KYC y AML

Así que tu 'broker' te debería de dar la información, previa solicitud si opera dentro de UE.

Polo, es yanki. Pero hay acuerdos desde el pasadoaño para si la aeat pide datos, se trafiquen con ellos en ambas partes, sin que su tu lo sepas la LOPD por el forro.. 

Exchange chinos no, pero claro, eso es el Far West.

Aquí ya todos son millonarios, ya lo están tratando a saco. :XX:
Para que se entere hacienda bien, con el boe que se acaba de poner.  :|

---------- Post added 01-may-2017 at 22:34 ----------

O hacer como este:
El directivo que recibía asesoramiento de Pujalte dice que el político era su "coach"
:XX:


----------



## paketazo (1 May 2017)

Morsa dijo:


> No se ha planteado porque en el hilo lo que hay son aspirantes a millonarios. Si ves que en algunos meses empieza a aparecer la consulta de manera recurrente, quizás alguien tendrá la suerte de tener nuevos problemas
> 
> Imagino que si que puede justificarse el dinero que transferiste con certificados bancarios, quizás se necesitase también un certificado o documento que acredite que has cerrado la cuenta o extraído todos los fondos, aunque teniendo en cuenta como funciona Montoro y familia, lo más probable es que te graven por el total importe, sin tener en cuenta cuanto metiste.



Grabad de momento esto a fuego si queréis pasar el buen dinero (BTC+criptos) a la morralla del fiat (de momento aceptado por todos)

_las ganancias obtenidas por los intereses de cuentas corrientes, depósitos, compra-venta de acciones y fondos de inversión se mantienen en los tramos que se aplican desde 2016. Las ganancias de hasta 6.000 euros tributan por el 19%; entre 6.000 y hasta 50.000 euros al 21%, y a partir de 50.000 euros, hay que pagar el 23% a Hacienda_

El tratamiento que le darán al BTC y similares, será el de plusvalías derivadas del comercio con divisas, similar a la renta variable.

Como dice el compañero, ojalá tengamos ese problema...pues será el menor de nuestros problemas, yo de momento, ni lo tengo ni lo espero, pues mi intención no es cambiar a fiat nada.

Quizá en unos años, no haga falta cambiar nada a fiat, pero supongo que los burócratas se las arreglarán para expoliar de uno u otro modo un buen % de nuestro sudor...

Pero miradlo por el lado bueno, sin vuestras claves privadas van de culo y sin vaselina...así que ya saben lo que hay...o por las buenas o pan y agua.

Un saludo y buenas noches, y ojalá surjan estos problemas por aquí pronto.

P.D. Alxemi creo que se ha marchado a ver el canal de Panamá de primera mano...no ha posteado nada. :XX:


----------



## djun (1 May 2017)

Morsa dijo:


> No se ha planteado porque en el hilo lo que hay son aspirantes a millonarios. Si ves que en algunos meses empieza a aparecer la consulta de manera recurrente, quizás alguien tendrá la suerte de tener nuevos problemas
> 
> Imagino que si que puede justificarse el dinero que transferiste con certificados bancarios, quizás se necesitase también un certificado o documento que acredite que has cerrado la cuenta o extraído todos los fondos, aunque teniendo en cuenta como funciona Montoro y familia, lo más probable es que te graven por el total importe, sin tener en cuenta cuanto metiste.



Si hay que pagar la tasa de impuesto que corresponda por el total del dinero FIAT que recojas, (sin que te descuenten nada porque Montoro al no ver justificantes, gastos de la compra, no lo va a reconcer)... hasta ahí bien. El problema estaría en que además te metan una multa o incluso te metan en la carcel por pensar que estas blanquendo dinero negro, y/o que no has contribuido o no has declarado durante años anteriores. 

Efectivamante este tema no es muy recurrente porque parece que debe haber pocos millonarios. Pero debemos saber donde nos metemeos; porque al estar pasando dinero FIAT a criptos en principio todo es un juego, el problema está cuando queramos hacer uso de ese dinero y tengamos que regularizarlo y pasarlo a FIAT. Quizás en ese momento, sin querer, de pronto nos convertimos en delicuentes o narcotraficantes (para Hacienda).


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (1 May 2017)

djun dijo:


> Si hay que pagar la tasa de impuesto que corresponda por el total del dinero FIAT que recojas, (sin que te descuenten nada porque Montoro al no ver justificantes, gastos de la compra, no lo va a reconcer)... hasta ahí bien. El problema estaría en que además te metan una multa o incluso te metan en la carcel por pensar que estas blanquendo dinero negro, y/o que no has contribuido o no has declarado durante años anteriores.
> 
> Efectivamante este tema no es muy recurrente porque parece que debe haber pocos millonarios. Pero debemos saber donde nos metemeos; porque al estar pasando dinero FIAT a criptos en principio todo es un juego, el problema está cuando queramos hacer uso de ese dinero y tengamos que regularizarlo y pasarlo a FIAT. Quizás en ese momento, sin querer, de pronto nos convertimos en delicuentes o narcotraficantes (para Hacienda).



No sé si es muy valido, pero la tarjeta que te convertia tus BTC en fiat al pagar?Quiza podria ser una solución temporal.
No sé como funciona con exactitud.
Tarjeta de DÃ©bito en bitcoins - Xapo

Y despues mañana para plataforma Ethereum:
https://criptonoticias.com/servicio...eta-debito-ethereum-compatible/#axzz4frWOLITU

Nn menos de 2 años veo un hilo especifico con modos de canjear todo a fiat:XX:, cual etnia.


----------



## djun (1 May 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> No sé si es muy valido, pero la tarjeta que te convertia tus BTC en fiat al pagar?Quiza podria ser una solución temporal.
> No sé como funciona con exactitud.
> Tarjeta de DÃ©bito en bitcoins - Xapo
> 
> ...



Eso hay que estudiarlo. Esas tarjetas pueden servir para realizar gastos cotidianos en multitud de comercios que las aceptarían y con ellas puntualmente también se pueden realizar reenvolsos en euros despues de haberse recargado la tarjeta con Bitcoins u otras criptos. Pero esas trajetas tienen unos límites. Pueden ser muy útiles... pero finalmente para comprar un piso no te van a servir. 


Una solución puede ser esperar a que salga alguna amnistia fiscal. No sé muy bien cómo funciona pero habrá que estar atentos a ello. 

Supongo que esas amnistías solo son para grandes banqueros y grandes empresarios... y para amigos coruptos cercanos al poder.


----------



## paketazo (1 May 2017)

djun dijo:


> Si hay que pagar la tasa de impuesto que corresponda por el total del dinero FIAT que recojas, (sin que te descuenten nada porque Montoro al no ver justificantes, gastos de la compra, no lo va a reconcer)... hasta ahí bien. El problema estaría en que además te metan una multa o incluso te metan en la carcel por pensar que estas blanquendo dinero negro, y/o que no has contribuido o no has declarado durante años anteriores.
> 
> Efectivamante este tema no es muy recurrente porque parece que debe haber pocos millonarios. Pero debemos saber donde nos metemeos; porque al estar pasando dinero FIAT a criptos en principio todo es un juego, el problema está cuando queramos hacer uso de ese dinero y tengamos que regularizarlo y pasarlo a FIAT. Quizás en ese momento, sin querer, de pronto nos convertimos en delicuentes o narcotraficantes (para Hacienda).



No habéis pensado que en unos años, es posible que el problema no sea ese que resalto en rojo, si no que no haya quién te cambie criptos por FIAT.

Tenéis que además de leeros el hilo de BTC, haceros un mapa de deudas económicas mundiales...si la situación se extrema, solo hay dos salidas, una es la de siempre (una gran guerra global), la otra es declarar a los estados/bancos centrales en quiebra para evitar pagar sus deudas y empezar de 0...en ambos casos criptos 1, FIAT 0...

Esto no ha nacido para especular, ni hacerse rico (que también), la filosofía es salvarnos de la que se nos viene encima, y ese cáncer económico global, ha dado ya atisbos de estar muy avanzado...solo quedan cuidados paliativos...y los grandes fondos de inversión lo saben...

Ahora sí, buenas noches, mañana más.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (1 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> No habéis pensado que en unos años, es posible que el problema no sea ese que resalto en rojo, si no que no haya quién te cambie criptos por FIAT.
> 
> Tenéis que además de leeros el hilo de BTC, haceros un mapa de deudas económicas mundiales...si la situación se extrema, solo hay dos salidas, una es la de siempre (una gran guerra global), la otra es declarar a los estados/bancos centrales en quiebra para evitar pagar sus deudas y empezar de 0...en ambos casos criptos 1, FIAT 0...
> 
> ...




Directo y certero

Si así se da en un futuro seria el panorama ideal para cualquiera que tenga criptos.

Buenas noches.


----------



## Divad (1 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> No habéis pensado que en unos años, es posible que el problema no sea ese que resalto en rojo, si no que no haya quién te cambie criptos por FIAT.
> 
> Tenéis que además de leeros el hilo de BTC, haceros un mapa de deudas económicas mundiales...si la situación se extrema, solo hay dos salidas, una es la de siempre (una gran guerra global), la otra es declarar a los estados/bancos centrales en quiebra para evitar pagar sus deudas y empezar de 0...en ambos casos criptos 1, FIAT 0...
> 
> ...




:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Quienes lo hayan comprendido y siga el rastro de los listos... sabrá cuales son las criptos premiadas.


----------



## plus ultra (1 May 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Por cierto, ahora que hablas de este tema, hay algo que estoy haciendo mal mal y soy perfectamente consciente, y es que tengo todo metido en el exchange (Poloniex). Me tengo que poner seriamente a aprender cómo crearme wallets seguras, y empezar a sacar cosas de allí que no piense mover en tiempo (Y además me ayudará a evitar la tentación que está a un click), porque como en algùn momento se vaya Poloniex al carajo o lo hackeen, me va a dar un jari....



con un ledger nano o trezor te quitas un problema de la cabeza.no caben muchas alt pero por lo menos los principales las trendras seguras.


----------



## Divad (1 May 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> con un ledger nano o trezor te quitas un problema de la cabeza.no caben muchas alt pero por lo menos los principales las trendras seguras.



Es open source? Puerta trasera? Se agradece la idea, pero no tengo ni puta idea si es 100% trigo limpio. 

Podéis aportar información al respecto por favor?

---------- Post added 01-may-2017 at 22:56 ----------

La jugada maestra sería pedir préstamos a los bancos, meterlos en criptos y no pagar ni una sola cuota. Cuando se vaya a tomar por culo el FIAT, qué garrapata tendrá los cojones de decirme que le pague con las criptos? 

Eso sí que es dar el pelotazo y encima mearse en la estafa del FIAT ::


----------



## Chicosalchicha (2 May 2017)

Desde mi opinion, os preocupais mucho haciendo cabalas y c9n temas de piso, yo os digo una cosa, teniendo pasta me la suda el piso, asi de claro, pero q con un sueldo medio te pides una buena hipoteca.

Imaginaos q ganais tu y tu pareja unos 1200-1500 cada uno, con eso no yo no tendria preocupacion ninguna de q hacer con las criptos, con mi 0,7 bitcoin q tengo ahora xD
De todas formas os digo, no os hagais ilusiones pq yo sacaba buen dinero con las apuestas, bet365 cambio las reglas del juego y me fui a la mierda en nada, culpa mia tb, pero q hay muchos factores q escapan a nuestro control.


----------



## Merlin (2 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Grabad de momento esto a fuego si queréis pasar el buen dinero (BTC+criptos) a la morralla del fiat (de momento aceptado por todos)
> 
> _las ganancias obtenidas por los intereses de cuentas corrientes, depósitos, compra-venta de acciones y fondos de inversión se mantienen en los tramos que se aplican desde 2016. Las ganancias de hasta 6.000 euros tributan por el 19%; entre 6.000 y hasta 50.000 euros al 21%, y a partir de 50.000 euros, hay que pagar el 23% a Hacienda_
> 
> El tratamiento que le darán al BTC y similares, será el de plusvalías derivadas del comercio con divisas, similar a la renta variable.



Gracias por poner esto Paketazo, por lo menos ahora sabemos a qué atenernos.


----------



## Divad (2 May 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> No sé si es muy valido, pero la tarjeta que te convertia tus BTC en fiat al pagar?Quiza podria ser una solución temporal.
> No sé como funciona con exactitud.
> Tarjeta de DÃ©bito en bitcoins - Xapo
> 
> ...



PRIMERA TARJETA DE DÉBITO ETHEREUM COMPATIBLE

Ya están aquí, una tarjeta para todas las criptos con la colaboración de VISA y los demás listos que están en el show :: 

Me voy a ubuntu... que tengo faena :Baile:


----------



## Curiosity (2 May 2017)

Hola, 
¿quién me echa una mano con información de PIVX? Por una parte me gusta el marketing que hace en Twiter y Facebook, pero después no he encontrado Web, ni dónde hay Exchanges (¿Es de fiar Changelly?).
Edito, creo que apareció la Web.

PIVX | Private - Instant - Verified - Transaction

Aprovecho para comentar que después de la subida de hoy de BTC las Alts he visto que no han respondido tan mal, los precios en USD no se han movido gran cosa...Tengo algo en BTC reservado para seguir comprando alt fichas pero no me ha convencido nada ..

Saludos


----------



## Divad (2 May 2017)

Menuda tocada de pelotas con Dash que no consigo instalarlo en ubuntu dándome el mensaje "no se encontró la orden". Augur, Ripple sin wallet, vamos bien... :: Al final será mejor moverse cuando salga Monolith. 

TokenCard FAQ



> ¿Cuándo voy a ser capaz de obtener un TokenCard?
> Los 500 principales contribuyentes en la crowdsale TKN podrán reclamar su TokenCard MVP en *septiembre*. 5 tokens, votado por usted, será apoyado en ese momento. Si un 'stablecoin' presumible es liberado por ese tiempo que vamos a incluir en el soporte de MVP también.
> Nuestro lanzamiento beta pública está prevista para *noviembre*.
> 
> ...



TokenCard
Ojo hasta los socios que van a incluir (SingularDTV) :::fiufiu:

Si no consigo wallet de las jodidas chapas que me faltan... la solución pasará por pillar esta tarjeta nada más salga y moverlo cagando hostias.

Festival a la vista señores! :Baile::Baile::Baile:

Iorana,

---------- Post added 02-may-2017 at 03:55 ----------




Curiosity dijo:


> Hola,
> ¿quién me echa una mano con información de PIVX? Por una parte me gusta el marketing que hace en Twiter y Facebook, pero después no he encontrado Web, ni dónde hay Exchanges (¿Es de fiar Changelly?).
> Edito, creo que apareció la Web.
> 
> ...



Aquí la tienes
Bittrex.com -

Todas y ninguna exchange es de fiar, pero si te gusta y crees que habrá más corridas... súbete y suerte! Tienes la opción de seguir mirando o actuar


----------



## Curiosity (2 May 2017)

---------- Post added 02-may-2017 at 03:55 ----------

[/COLOR]

Aquí la tienes
Bittrex.com -

Todas y ninguna exchange es de fiar, pero si te gusta y crees que habrá más corridas... súbete y suerte! Tienes la opción de seguir mirando o actuar [/QUOTE]

Muchas gracias, me parece interesante, yo uso Poloniex pero ahí aún no está, quizás pille algo..


----------



## juli (2 May 2017)

Curiosity dijo:


> Hola,
> ¿quién me echa una mano con información de PIVX? Por una parte me gusta el marketing que hace en Twiter y Facebook, pero después no he encontrado Web, ni dónde hay Exchanges (¿Es de fiar Changelly?).
> Edito, creo que apareció la Web.
> 
> ...



Yo llevo unos días peleando con PIVX.

Primero, no me reconocía una transferencia y tuve que cargar la blockchain en otro ordenador y llevarme una clave privada sacada por comandos en la consola.

Allí me hice unas transfers de prueba y todo OK. Pero resulta que se debió apagar a la noche ...o el funcking windows metió una de sus actualizaciones, el caso es que paró el pc ...o reinició y al parecer al cerrar PIVX inadecuadamente no me ha dejado volver a abrirlo y he de hacer un -forcestart para ello / y ni sé qué es, supongo que otro comando en windows /.

Llevo casi 24 horas salseando en su foro oficial, y veo que hay MOGOLLÓN de posts reclamando ayuda para reparar wallets /de hecho, el interfaz original del core tiene esa opción incluída / . Ahora mismo estoy leyendo y veo que hay ya guías hechas y la de dios, con lo que parece que lo han lanzado a la chapucilla y con prisas y ahora me voy explicando que esta copiaza de Dash esté a 1 y pico.

Si te manejas en inglés, ábrete el foro y verás de qué te hablo. El crack de la blockchain es la consulta estrella.

En fin y te dejo , que ando ahora mismo tirando de traductor para la primera respuesta que me llega del soporte tras casi 24 horas...y que, clao, me remite a "varias respuestas en el foro para "recrear" la blockchain.

Bueno, ahora mismo parece que voy a recuperar mi pasta, y ha sido la leche, pues ya no eran centimillos sueltas de prueba ...y además, tras rescatar claves privadas, pillarme un pc nuevo /esto estaba ya en agenda, pero por PIVX, ya por narices / cargarle una segunda blockchain y abrir la wallet con las claves que en el original , en otro ordenador, no iban ...resulta que acabo a las tantas, me duermo , harto pero saisfecho...y Windows se pone a actualizar y reiniciar y al despertarme esta mañana, ooootra sorpresa y un buen mazo de PIVX vistos y no vistos / y sin tiempo siquiera al primer backup con el lío de ayer , o sea, que acojonadillo con palmarlo todo , que no era , para nada, poco /.

Ya ves la peripecia. tenía en mente, tras un entrada importante ayer , agenciarme un MasterNode como celebración si Dash se ponía fuerte en los 100...y ahora mismo, hasta la misma yema de los webs y con escaso ánimo de algo así, tú me dirás.

La verdad es que ayer bastante decepcionado tanto con LISK y su wallet sin encriptar /que to sepa / como con un PIVX que parece de lo más precipitado. / y que igual es una chorradilla, pero no son maneras de ponerse en escena con un error de tal calibre, entiendo yo /.

Bueno, te sugiero que ojees el foro oficial.


----------



## Kondarra (2 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Esto no ha nacido para especular, ni hacerse rico (que también), la filosofía es salvarnos de la que se nos viene encima, y ese cáncer económico global, ha dado ya atisbos de estar muy avanzado...solo quedan cuidados paliativos...y los grandes fondos de inversión lo saben...
> 
> 
> 
> Ahora sí, buenas noches, mañana más.




Bien pero seamos sinceros... ¿cuál es el título del hilo en el que estamos escribiendo todo esto?


----------



## crisis_que_crisis (2 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Bien pero seamos sinceros... ¿cuál es el título del hilo en el que estamos escribiendo todo esto?



Ahí le has dao.


----------



## djun (2 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Yo llevo unos días peleando con PIVX.
> 
> Primero, no me reconocía una transferencia y tuve que cargar la blockchain en otro ordenador y llevarme una clave privada sacada por comandos en la consola.
> 
> ...




El tema de la wallets es realmente un coñazo. Descargarse la wallet oficial de cada coin, tener que sincronizar la Blockchain y cada cierto tiempo actualizarlas... son muchísmas horas de trabajo y puede dar lugar a muchos errores difíciles de reparar en caso de que al sistema operativo le dé por actualizarse cuando no debe...

Yo estoy sincronizando Ethereum Wallet, llevo 20 horas y solo llevo el 60% actualizado. No me parece nada normal.

Así no creo que haya muchos frikis que se dediquen a esto de comprar muchas coins diferentes.

Lo mejor quizá sea utilizar algún generador de paper wallets como este donde se puede elegir entre 129 criptos diferentes: 
WalletGenerator.net - Universal Paper wallet generator for Bitcoin and other cryptocurrencies

Esto sirve si vas a mantener la cartera durante bastante tiempo sin tradear. El problema luego sería buscar el cliente oficial para importar la clave y para poder transferir la cantidad de coins que quieras.

También sería bueno que hubiera wallets que no necesiten descargar y actualizar la Blockchain, tipo Electrum. Lo que pasa es que Electrum solo vale para Bitcoin. 

¿No sé que opinais? ¿Conoceis otra solución mas fácil?


----------



## Claudius (2 May 2017)

:no:
TokenCard
Will there be verification of my identity for using the debit card?
Yes, TokenCard operates within standard KYC and AML guidelines.


----------



## bizkaiarober (2 May 2017)

djun dijo:


> El tema de la wallets es realmente un coñazo. Descargarse la wallet oficial de cada coin, tener que sincronizar la Blockchain y cada cierto tiempo actualizarlas... son muchísmas horas de trabajo y puede dar lugar a muchos errores difíciles de reparar en caso de que al sistema operativo le dé por actualizarse cuando no debe...
> 
> Yo estoy sincronizando Ethereum Wallet, llevo 20 horas y solo llevo el 60% actualizado. No me parece nada normal.
> 
> ...



A raíz de este comentario planteo mi duda. Soy nuevo en esto de las criptomonedas. Mi idea es comprar unos cuantos ether, guardarlos en un ledger nano s, por ejemplo, y no tocarlo en mucho tiempo (esperando que siga la senda de bitcoin).
¿Es esto viable o debo preocuparme de actualizar software o wallets de vez en cuando?


----------



## EDV (2 May 2017)

Yo me he creado una paper wallet para meter ETH y listo. Igual me creo otra ahora que controlo más los pasos de seguridad pero en principio con eso valdría. 

La creé en Myetherwallet. Me apunté la clave en un folio y el keystore en dos USB. Todo de forma offline y ya. Lo que compro lo envío a mi dirección (la de mi wallet).


----------



## paketazo (2 May 2017)

Parece que estos días por twitter usa andan dándole vueltas a lo que hablábamos aquí hace una semana atrás sobre lo que está caro y barato según capitalizaciones:

Dejo esta tabla que han colgado:


----------



## djun (2 May 2017)

bizkaiarober dijo:


> A raíz de este comentario planteo mi duda. Soy nuevo en esto de las criptomonedas. Mi idea es comprar unos cuantos ether, guardarlos en un ledger nano s, por ejemplo, y no tocarlo en mucho tiempo (esperando que siga la senda de bitcoin).
> ¿Es esto viable o debo preocuparme de actualizar software o wallets de vez en cuando?



El ledger nano s no lo conozco. Y por ello no sé si eso funciona bien, si falla, y/o si hay que andar actualizandolo, etc. 

Por eso casi prefiero crearme mi propia billetera de papel offline, para algunas coins, y enterrarla durante dos años por ejemplo.



EDV dijo:


> Yo me he creado una paper wallet para meter ETH y listo. Igual me creo otra ahora que controlo más los pasos de seguridad pero en principio con eso valdría.
> 
> La creé en Myetherwallet. Me apunté la clave en un folio y el keystore en dos USB. Todo de forma offline y ya. Lo que compro lo envío a mi dirección (la de mi wallet).



¿Por el keystore te refieres a la clave privada?

Crear un paper wallet offline creo que puede ser la mejor opción la mas simple y segura. En este caso se deja sin tocar dicha billetera, sin andar haciendo retiros ni tradeando con dicha wallet, para no complicarse. Sólo ingresando lo que desees, cuantas veces quieras, por medio de su dirección pública.


----------



## Claudius (2 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Parece que estos días por twitter usa andan dándole vueltas a lo que hablábamos aquí hace una semana atrás sobre lo que está caro y barato según capitalizaciones:



Más del 95% americanas.., este s. a lo mejor da la vuelta y nuestros nietos la ven con empresas chinas..., europeos a vivir de los BCEs  hasta que reviente la imprenta.


----------



## tixel (2 May 2017)

djun dijo:


> El tema de la wallets es realmente un coñazo. Descargarse la wallet oficial de cada coin, tener que sincronizar la Blockchain y cada cierto tiempo actualizarlas... son muchísmas horas de trabajo y puede dar lugar a muchos errores difíciles de reparar en caso de que al sistema operativo le dé por actualizarse cuando no debe...
> 
> Yo estoy sincronizando Ethereum Wallet, llevo 20 horas y solo llevo el 60% actualizado. No me parece nada normal.
> 
> ...



Si aunque no vale para todas las alt ni mucho menos, el ledger nano s permite unas cuantas alts y todas las que rtilizan la blckchain de ethereum


----------



## Kondarra (2 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Parece que estos días por twitter usa andan dándole vueltas a lo que hablábamos aquí hace una semana atrás sobre lo que está caro y barato según capitalizaciones:
> 
> 
> 
> Dejo esta tabla que han colgado:





Me parece muy interesante. ¿No tendrás captura con mejor resolución? No se ve muy bien...


----------



## Merlin (2 May 2017)

Gnosis el primer día ya está por los 90$.


----------



## tixel (2 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Parece que estos días por twitter usa andan dándole vueltas a lo que hablábamos aquí hace una semana atrás sobre lo que está caro y barato según capitalizaciones:
> 
> Dejo esta tabla que han colgado:



No se que conclusiones sacar de esa tabla. -Si miras la valoracion de las alt y su cap parece que estam mas o menos como el resto de cosas ¿no?


----------



## Morsa (2 May 2017)

BTC Dominance 61,9% y un 6,23% de incremento en precio.

Las alts parecen resistir y parece que se han ganado su lugar en la gloria, pero hay que echarle unos pocos de cojones 

Estoy muy pendiente de ver si el patrón se confirma, pero da la impresión que ha entrado suficiente dinero en Altcoins como para que no sea un duelo fraticida y de momento parece que el fractal se resiste a cumplirse.

Esto podría cambiar si las manos fuertes deciden buscar pastos más verdes. Alguna opinión al respecto?

Suerte!


----------



## Madmarxius (2 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Gnosis el primer día ya está por los 90$.



Ojo, cuando baje el volumen no podrá aguantar eso ni por asomo.


----------



## Superoeo (2 May 2017)

Yo con lo que estoy alucinando es con DASH. Creo que está siendo la más afectada de estos dumps masivos. Ha perdido prácticamente casi todo lo que había ganado estos días.

La veis buen momento para entrar? (Menos mal que no tenía nada disponible hace días porque estuve a punto de entrar en 98$....) O vemos hasta donde baja?


----------



## Claudius (2 May 2017)

Morsa dijo:


> BTC Dominance 61,9% y un 6,23% de incremento en precio.
> 
> Las alts parecen resistir y parece que se han ganado su lugar en la gloria, pero hay que echarle unos pocos de cojones
> 
> ...



Hay que ver cuando le metan un dump a Btc para recoger beneficios de >60$ como se comporta altworld, y sobre todo eth, xrp, las de 'los listos' de Divad. 

---------- Post added 02-may-2017 at 13:40 ----------

Se fuerte alt-coiner, se fuerte.  ienso:

https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/68muot/17k_bitfinex_contracts_short_starting_at_1600_if/


----------



## Superoeo (2 May 2017)

Sí hay que ser fuerte sí, porque menuda sangría, y no sé cuando va a parar xD


----------



## juli (2 May 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Yo con lo que estoy alucinando es con DASH. Creo que está siendo la más afectada de estos dumps masivos. Ha perdido prácticamente casi todo lo que había ganado estos días.
> 
> La veis buen momento para entrar? (Menos mal que no tenía nada disponible hace días porque estuve a punto de entrar en 98$....) O vemos hasta donde baja?



Creo que Dash está en una encrucijada brutal.

Demasiado cara /y escasa / para su cliente tipo, demasiado pequeña para su propia idiosincrasia. No creo que Dash pinte nada ahí donde está. Será un 2damún o un crash.

Creo que paketazo hablaba de 4500 Masternodes. No sé hasta qué punto esas coins están paradas, pero si lo están , son un 60% de su capital. Si quitas del 40% un porcentaje para especular...qué te queda para mover ? /ojo, en una moneda orientada al intercambio popular /. Respuesta : Muchísimo menos que Monero y tal vez a la altura de Zcash. Es ridículo con su aireado target. Y muy,muy difícil de enderezar sin cambios estratégicos, sobre todo cuando el trading es parte crucial en la evolución de un producto en Shitland.

Yo creo que Dash debe abrazar su redimensión y huída hacia adelante y debe hacerlo YA.

Su popular planteamiento embrionario y usabilidad le subieron al podio en un contexto de expectativas, pero la solidez y competencia en Shitland requiere HECHOS. 

Insisto en que necesitan , en mi opinión, acelerar en 2 direcciones : 

1- Desarrollar a cañón la red popular de pagos y dotar de máxima robustez y seguridad sus sistemas para ello. Incidir en más prestaciones de otro tipo sería un error , ése no es su terreno y ya le falta espacio para expandir su leit motiv principal, como para meterse en otros berenjenales. Y puede invertir aún más de sus recursos /de dirección monetarios/ en ello. Una vez consolidada esa "central nuclear de pagos" , lo que debería ofrecer a Shitland es ESA INFRAESTRUCTURA y que apuestas menores se centren en la creatividad sin preocuparse de la red de mantenimiento y distribución. Conceptualmente, un planteamiento diametralmente opuesto al de ETH.

2- Acuñar en la opinión pública el "Dashty" /palabro hipotético , paralelo al Satoshi / y hacer que vuele. Necesitan seria asesoría en publicidad y marketing sin dilación.

Muy considerable en este contexto el perfil de moneda muerta al que la influencia de infraestructura técnica /M.N./ y traders le pueden relegar. Creas una moneda popular para que colaboradores e inversores pillen caho...y el público se queda sin nada /salvo que consigas convencerle de que un microDash es MUCHO/.

Necesitan suela de alpargata /uso monetario/ como respirar. De hecho, incluso la publicidad en la que invierten para popularizar su concepto y modelo actual es una espada de Damocles y conduce a la encerrona operativa posiblemete a un harakiri.

Si no da el salto, está amortizadita. Lo único que Dash presenta en la "aduana de los 100 pavos" que lleva al infinito y más allá es una moneda creada para gente que quiere ganar pasta / MN, mineros, traders/ y con las posiciones para ello firmemente tomadas. Tan es así que no hay moneda para NADA MÁS. :: Pues , corazón, para una chupada de poyas colectiva en petit comité, va a ser que se te niega el paso al segundo escalón, / meritocracia impera, y hay MIL haciéndolo bien/.

No se debería obviar, tampoco, una recapitalización en base a los tenedores actuales. La capacidad de decisión de su cúpula es,afortunadamente, una lotería para ello en semejante tesitura. Pero debe apostar por ser GLOBAL.

Insisto en que todo el mundo debería tener 1 DASH. Y en que los MN ya no son un imperativo de status y pillar cacho en esta apuesta. Dash valdrá la hostia bendita...o se irá al puto carajo.

Redimensión o muerte. / Venceremos ? /


----------



## paketazo (2 May 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Yo con lo que estoy alucinando es con DASH. Creo que está siendo la más afectada de estos dumps masivos. Ha perdido prácticamente casi todo lo que había ganado estos días.
> 
> La veis buen momento para entrar? (Menos mal que no tenía nada disponible hace días porque estuve a punto de entrar en 98$....) O vemos hasta donde baja?



Lo que has de valorar es que hacen las manos fuertes:

Los masternodos aguantan sobre 4492 ahora mismo (es la ostia)

Los wallets en 4 días han subido de 219 mil a 225 mil

No hay ninguna mala new...todo sigue su orden

¿baja el precio en BTC?

Sí, y un buen pico, pero en $ ha pasado de 70 a 100 y ha bajado ahora mismo a 86,5$...ya no se ve tan mal.

Pero como os dije el otro día, mucho cuidado de entrar en pleno pump...es un riesgo difícil de digerir si el dinero nos hace falta, y seguro que entre ayer y hoy muchos pezqueñines han malvendido en perdidas lo que pensaban les sacaría de trabajar en un par de meses.

Los mercados siempre funcionan igual...no hay gato encerrado, es pura psicología...si algo te gustaba a 98$, ahora a 86$ ¿ya no te gusta?

Olvídate en la medida de lo posible de precios, haz entradas escalonadas con poco capital.

por ejemplo 10 Dash o 10 ETH ahora mismo no es gran monto, 1000$ de inversión...quizá en 5 años, sean 10.000$ o más...y si peta y se va al carajo, no será la ruina de nadie.

En cuanto a técnico por abajo y en $ creo que Dash no debería testear los 75$, pero...no es ciencia exacta.

mucha suerte.

por cierto...hoy ya parece que nos preocupa menos lo de tener que pillar vuelo para Panamá ¿verdad?...los pies en el suelo


----------



## juli (2 May 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Sí hay que ser fuerte sí, porque menuda sangría, y no sé cuando va a parar xD



Cuando pare, multiplica por 6...o por 16. El péndulo tiene estas cosas / hace poco, más malas que buenas...ahora , al revés - por ahora - /

Te lo crees ? OK, relájate y disfruta. Si no lo ves...BTC alcista y sostenido / hoy/ . A casi 1500 púas.

Lo que faltaba es que quien busque pillar de beta con 4 duros /genérico/ espere también seguridad.

...porque ya puestos...y0, un revolcón con la Amandi : / y 2 huevos duros /.


----------



## Morsa (2 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Hay que ver cuando le metan un dump a Btc para recoger beneficios de >60$ como se comporta altworld, y sobre todo eth, xrp, las de 'los listos' de Divad.
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-may-2017 at 13:40 ----------
> 
> ...



:XX:

Templando nervios que es lo que toca. Personalmente creo que no es un juego de suma 0 entre BTC vs Alts, ya que entiendo que varias cubren nichos diferentes.

En cualquier caso y como somos humanos y polares, siempre andamos buscando un enemigo. En este caso, si hay un enemigo, este es el Fiat. Su estafa es la que nos tiene contra las cuerdas.

Soy muy amigo de la divisa por el hecho de pagar anónimamente, pero que bien sea vía impuestos o vía devaluación sea imposible salir de la carrera de ratas, me tiene la moral comida.

Personalmente espero que sean las criptos no inflacionarias las que manden, pero eso no me quita de tener algo de las otras. Malos tiempos para la lírica!


----------



## ciberobrero (2 May 2017)

Morsa dijo:


> :XX:
> 
> Templando nervios que es lo que toca. Personalmente creo que no es un juego de suma 0 entre BTC vs Alts, ya que entiendo que varias cubren nichos diferentes.
> 
> En cualquier caso y como somos humanos y polares, siempre andamos buscando un enemigo. *En este caso, si hay un enemigo, este es el Fiat. Su estafa es la que nos tiene contra las cuerdas.*



En Reddit leí esto una vez:

_Any coin is better than fiat_


----------



## juli (2 May 2017)

Siguiendo con Dash y espectativas, a bote pronto, un par de ventajas de una red de pagos "plug and play" :

Cerrando a cal y canto a los tenedores actuales, como accionistas de esa red global, una emisión BESTIAL de moneda barata . Y un departamento absolutamente desconectado de la cúpula de red para promocionar la "Calderilla Dash" / Descuentos, recursos de beneficio en base a multitud de actividades - distribuidores, shop adopters , consumidores .../ , pero, MUY importante, acceso instantáneo a otras blockchains menores vinculándose unicamente a sus cobros/pagos : Eso representaría una buena salvaguarda ante la castuza en cuanto a nonimato, mercadeo ilegal etc , ya que la Red no podría ser acusada de promover esas actividades / algo así como prohibir el p2p prohibiendo internet / : La represión castuza debería enfrentarse a miles de propuestas y no a la Red cental, que sólo cobra. Y se podrían ejecutar y expandir en cash las aplicaciones más variopintas a la hora y media de definirla en un garaje con 4 PCs.

Qué ocurriría ? Que , de algún modo, tendríamos una cúpula "centralizada" . 

Y esa cúpula "centralizada" de millones de tenedores de Dash.1 debería organizarse, redirigir lucros a asesoría jurídica anticastuza , tecnología, etc ... medios de los que las blockchains enchufadas dispondrían ipsofacto...cuando en una evolución normal,ni soñarían con ello. Pero el muerto interesado de "secuestros y drogas con BTCs" , lejitos de la intocable actividad principal. 

Estructura en cascada para esa Dash.1 /hoy Dash Nation , que mejor habría que expandir a enchufados /. Comunicación impecable y target democrático . Juntas públicas de miembros... y por supuesto, presencia a todos los efectos de las blockchains enchufadas : otro cantar en la economía popular y empresarial global. 

BTC se ha autovetado los micropagos con su lentitud y carestía. LTC buscará ese nicho /si no es ya un delegado encubierto y lo de Jihan no tiene ya doble, sino triple vueta / y ambos jugarán ese papel a dúo ...o se hostiarán por él. El asunto es que AHORA mismo, BTC está desconectado y LTC en stand by.

Dash Nation = Dash.1 ...y entrega de la Nación al pueblo. YA. Las virguerías que las sueñen otros ...que Dash amarre bajo 7 llaves sus sueños de libertad. 

Que no es poco.


----------



## Helios_pc (2 May 2017)

Solucionado


----------



## juli (2 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Hay que ver cuando le metan un dump a Btc para recoger beneficios de >60$ como se comporta altworld, y sobre todo eth, xrp, las de 'los listos' de Divad.
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-may-2017 at 13:40 ----------
> 
> ...



Podrías extenderte sin recato sobre eso, Claudius ?

De cortos y todo eso, ni papa. :S


----------



## danjian (2 May 2017)

A nadie le resulta raro que el Bitcoin se este disparando justo en plena crisis de Bitfinex/USDT con el tema de las retiradas bancarias?

No sé hasta que punto el hecho de que en Bitfinex y otros exchanges chinos al estar bloqueado el retiro en FIAT puede hacer que la gente este comprando BTC a saco para sacarlo de esos exchanges puesto que es la única opción que tienen.

A donde voy es que el BTC ahora mismo me parece que con los problemas que tiene su precio no se justifica por encima de 1000-1200$ porque tiene mas problemas aparte de los mencionados.

A mi esto me recuerda mucho a lo que paso con MtGox una gran subida antes de irse a la mierda. Tienen los exchanges suficiente BTC para cubrir todas las retiradas?

Por lo pronto el cold wallet de bitfinex(3D2oetdNuZUqQHPJmcMDDHYoqkyNVsFk9r - Bitcoin address) ha bajado muchísimo solo este mes ...


----------



## Claudius (2 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Podrías extenderte sin recato sobre eso, Claudius ?
> 
> De cortos y todo eso, ni papa. :S



ES muy largo.., supongo que paketazo se lo halla estudiado, para que te de desde un punto de trading su postura, a groso modo, si pasa de 1600, btc to the moon.

---------- Post added 02-may-2017 at 16:29 ----------




danjian dijo:


> A nadie le resulta raro que el Bitcoin se este disparando justo en plena crisis de Bitfinex/USDT con el tema de las retiradas bancarias?



Hombre, hay muchas hipótesis y una, es mtgox 2.0, lo que algunos dicen, es que se está entrando en modo burbuja a raíz de esa olla a presión.
el link que he puesto de reddit tiene razonamientos de la situación argumentados (in english, of course). 

Otro escenario, y si en plena burbuja la guerra civil termina de forma amistosa? el to the moon se puede quedar muy, corto... Y podría ser la salvación de Bitfinex. A saber la estrategia de las manos fuertes bitconitas .. ienso:



danjian dijo:


> No sé hasta que punto el hecho de que en Bitfinex y otros exchanges chinos al estar bloqueado el retiro en FIAT puede hacer que la gente este comprando BTC a saco para sacarlo de esos exchanges puesto que es la única opción que tienen.
> 
> A donde voy es que el BTC ahora mismo me parece que con los problemas que tiene su precio no se justifica por encima de 1000-1200$ porque tiene mas problemas aparte de los mencionados.
> 
> ...


----------



## juli (2 May 2017)

Sí , el link es pura controversia.

A ver si paketazo se anima a comentar algo antes de esos 1600


----------



## Divad (2 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> :no:
> TokenCard
> Will there be verification of my identity for using the debit card?
> Yes, TokenCard operates within standard KYC and AML guidelines.





Qué exchange no baila sobre el standard KYC and AML?

Es contradictorio rechazar una ventaja de tener las chapas bajo una misma cripto porque esté regido por las reglas KYC/AML mientras se está aceptando esas mismas reglas en casi cualquier exchange.

Me acabo de leer las condiciones de uso y no hacen más que meter MIEDO a perder tú dinero si el proyecto no se acaba, tiene bugs, te roban,... Algo así como; esto es una puta basura que si nos da la gana te jodemos todas tus fichas y dado que estás conforme con ello... no podrás reclamarme nada.

Las tonterías del "MIEDO" comienza desde que comienzas a leer criptomonedas.

El proyecto me viene divino para meter todas las chapas vinculadas a la red ETH y encima dan un 5% de bonificación por SingularDTV. Quienes tengan Digix también. 

Me es de suponer que usan el "miedo" para no crear avalanchas y así no joder a las exchanges de turno.

Si la puta cripto de turno no saca una wallet en condiciones y tengo que usar un tercero para ello, pues prefiero que sea un tercero ligado a la misma madre ETH.

¿Qué opináis?

---------- Post added 02-may-2017 at 16:45 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> Parece que estos días por twitter usa andan dándole vueltas a lo que hablábamos aquí hace una semana atrás sobre lo que está caro y barato según capitalizaciones:
> 
> Dejo esta tabla que han colgado:



Viendo esas cantidades y que vayan entrando en tromba... :baba::baba::baba:



Claudius dijo:


> Hay que ver cuando le metan un dump a Btc para recoger beneficios de >60$ como se comporta altworld, y sobre todo eth, xrp, las de 'los listos' de Divad.
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-may-2017 at 13:40 ----------
> 
> ...



Nunca hay perdidas para una alt-coiner :XX: todo cuanto ha entrado en Bitcoin o la mitad acabará fluyendo entre las alt. 

Es una retroalimentación del Sistema de tal manera que sea justo y equitativo para todos los jugadores. 

Lo divertido será cuando Bitcoin deje de ser necesario por permanecer enquistado... tendrá mucho a repartir y los últimos que se muevan serán los fans que prefieren morir con Bitcoin antes que sacar tajada con las alts.

Porra de que se sacarán de la manga (de cara a la galería) para llevarse la pasta de Bitfinex?
1) Bug
2) Hackers
3) ...

Los hackers están de moda ::


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (2 May 2017)

Creando precedentes? ojala..

Se dispara el número de casas de cambio de criptomonedas en Japón | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas

Japón vuelve a ir con todo en la adopción de las criptomonedas, pronosticando una masiva demanda de uso que ha llevado a más de 10 compañías nacionales a planear el lanzamiento de sus propias casas de cambio de Bitcoin y otras monedas criptográficas.

Así lo ha reportado Nikkei Asian Review el día de hoy, luego de que el conglomerado SBI Holdings, el grupo GMO Internet, la empresa extranjera Money Partners Group y Kabu.com Securities hayan realizado anuncios oficiales de la apertura de sus propias plataformas de intercambio de criptomonedas.


Leer más: https://criptonoticias.com/casas-de...sas-cambio-criptomonedas-japon/#ixzz4fwb5TbYN 
Follow us: @CriptoNoticias on Twitter | CriptoNoticias on Facebook


----------



## EDV (2 May 2017)

djun dijo:


> ¿Por el keystore te refieres a la clave privada?
> 
> Crear un paper wallet offline creo que puede ser la mejor opción la mas simple y segura. En este caso se deja sin tocar dicha billetera, sin andar haciendo retiros ni tradeando con dicha wallet, para no complicarse. Sólo ingresando lo que desees, cuantas veces quieras, por medio de su dirección pública.



El Keystore, al menos como lo entiendo yo porque puedo estar equivocado, es el archivo json que se desbloquea con mi contraseña, la que puse yo. Es decir, el archivo encriptado con mi contraseña inventada por mí.

A parte está la clave privada que tiene la wallet, esa gigante que en principio no deberíamos colocar nunca en un equipo conectado a internet.

Si me equivoco en algo me comentáis.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (2 May 2017)

Pq hay tanta competencia entre gente q va con bitcoin y gente q va con ethereum?


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (2 May 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Pq hay tanta competencia entre gente q va con bitcoin y gente q va con ethereum?



Bajo mi punto de vista Bitcoin es independiente y Ethereum es un enclave más del capitalismo.
Si utilizas Bitcoin es porque quieres un sistema ajeno al mundo tan globalizado y deshumanizado..unos valores honestos.En teoría, claro.

Bitcoin seria más por parte de Asia(teniendo en cuenta como los chinos lo "dominan") y ETH seria más occidental, asi en resumidas cuentas.

Mismamente mis amigos le tienen tirria a Ethereum: desde mercenarios hasta hijos de puta les he oido decir.
:XX:


----------



## Divad (2 May 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Pq hay tanta competencia entre gente q va con bitcoin y gente q va con ethereum?





Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Bajo mi punto de vista Bitcoin es independiente y Ethereum es un enclave más del capitalismo.
> Si utilizas Bitcoin es porque quieres un sistema ajeno al mundo tan globalizado y deshumanizado..unos valores honestos.En teoría, claro.
> 
> Bitcoin seria más por parte de Asia(teniendo en cuenta como los chinos lo "dominan") y ETH seria más occidental, asi en resumidas cuentas.
> ...



Mi opinión al respecto:



Divad dijo:


> Una pequeña guía que sirva de orientación para cualquier iniciado.
> 
> Antes de todo hay que saber el funcionamiento del juego *Blockchain*.
> 
> ...


----------



## djun (2 May 2017)

EDV dijo:


> El Keystore, al menos como lo entiendo yo porque puedo estar equivocado, es el archivo json que se desbloquea con mi contraseña, la que puse yo. Es decir, el archivo encriptado con mi contraseña inventada por mí.
> 
> A parte está la clave privada que tiene la wallet, esa gigante que en principio no deberíamos colocar nunca en un equipo conectado a internet.
> 
> Si me equivoco en algo me comentáis.



Sí, es como tu dices. No lo conocía. Es otra forma de crear una billetera de papel, a través de su página: ( MyEtherWallet: Open-Source & Client-Side Ether Wallet )

No la he probado pero me parece que al final habrá que conectarse a internet para obtener la dirección publica. Es decir: primero con una contraseña te dan un *archivo Keystore (UTC / JSON)* y despues te muestra la *clave privada* que nadie debe ver. Eso se podrá hacer offline. Pero falta que te muestre la *dirección pública* para realizar ingresos de Ether. Para ello, me parece que hay que conectarse en linea a internet, y desde su página en la pestaña "*Ver información de las carteras*", al introducir tu contraseña y el archivo Keystore (UTC / JSON) te muestra dicha dirección pública. Y en ese momento los popietarios de la página myetherwallet ya conocen también tu clave privada la cual supuestamente nadie debería ver. 

Su funcionamiento parece sencillo e interesante. Pero este último punto, si no te dan la dirección pública offline, no lo llego a ver del todo claro.


----------



## Kondarra (2 May 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Bajo mi punto de vista Bitcoin es independiente y Ethereum es un enclave más del capitalismo.
> 
> Si utilizas Bitcoin es porque quieres un sistema ajeno al mundo tan globalizado y deshumanizado..unos valores honestos.En teoría, claro.
> 
> ...





Molaría ver los valores de los bitcoñeros si no diese pasta. Imagino que seguirían invirtiendo por los valores. 
Yo tengo de las dos y sinceramente estoy aquí para intentar ganar algo, no soy pro nada.


----------



## paketazo (2 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Sí , el link es pura controversia.
> 
> A ver si paketazo se anima a comentar algo antes de esos 1600



Yo lo que veo y creo, es que si se perfora 1500$ con claridad, 1515$ nos valdría, tendremos una línea tandencial alcista rota en resistencia y entonces fly to the moon and beyond...esto haría que surgiese lo que se denomina un short squeeze...vulgarmente (cierre de cortos masivo con recompra a mercado de BTC, en este caso, aumentando exponencialmente la subida ya de por sí grande) 

Si no lo logra, sería plausible a medio plazo rondar los 950$-980$



Iremos viendo, por lo de pronto parece que hay un receso en el red river de las altcoins.

Por cierto, un dato curioso:

Dash hace 4 meses me tardaba sobre 3 minutos en llegar al wallet tras confirmar el mail de polo...estos días, me tarda desde que confirmo unos 20-30 segundos (wallet 100% sincronizado).

Me gustaría saber si alguno ha realizado con ETH estos días alguna transacción desde polo, que colgara el tiempo medio de confirmación en el wallet oficial.

Buenas noches a todos.


----------



## Claudius (2 May 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Pq hay tanta competencia entre gente q va con bitcoin y gente q va con ethereum?



Divide y vencerás, la culpa la tienen algunos de los primeros que has nombrado radicalizados por despreciar a las personas que se les quedaba pequeño Bitcoin, y por su nivel formativo e inteligencia crearon algo ni mejor ni peor, distinto desde otra perspectiva.

Es lo que tiene el mundo del código abierto, que está lleno de geeks y freaks, con dudosas dotas de relaciones sociales (seldon coopers en potencia). 

Hasta Andreas (el paladin de btc) ha escrito un libro de Ethereum. Y seguramente tenga tokens bajo su manga, pero como es obvio no lo va a decir en público.


----------



## mack008 (2 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Divide y vencerás, la culpa la tienen algunos de los primeros que has nombrado radicalizados por despreciar a las personas que se les quedaba pequeño Bitcoin, y por su nivel formativo e inteligencia crearon algo ni mejor ni peor, distinto desde otra perspectiva.
> 
> Es lo que tiene el mundo del código abierto, que está lleno de geeks y freaks, con dudosas dotas de relaciones sociales (seldon coopers en potencia).
> 
> Hasta Andreas (el paladin de btc) ha escrito un libro de Ethereum. Y seguramente tenga tokens bajo su manga, pero como es obvio no lo va a decir en público.



si lo ha dicho públicamente. miraros su charla del león y el tiburón. Viene a decir que las dos son las reinas cada una en du entorno. Vaya que son complementarias. No entiendo la lucha entre foreros. Por que nos tenemos que dar con una o la otra, cuando podemos tener las dos.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 02-may-2017 at 23:25 ----------




djun dijo:


> Sí, es como tu dices. No lo conocía. Es otra forma de crear una billetera de papel, a través de su página: ( MyEtherWallet: Open-Source & Client-Side Ether Wallet )
> 
> No la he probado pero me parece que al final habrá que conectarse a internet para obtener la dirección publica. Es decir: primero con una contraseña te dan un *archivo Keystore (UTC / JSON)* y despues te muestra la *clave privada* que nadie debe ver. Eso se podrá hacer offline. Pero falta que te muestre la *dirección pública* para realizar ingresos de Ether. Para ello, me parece que hay que conectarse en linea a internet, y desde su página en la pestaña "*Ver información de las carteras*", al introducir tu contraseña y el archivo Keystore (UTC / JSON) te muestra dicha dirección pública. Y en ese momento los popietarios de la página myetherwallet ya conocen también tu clave privada la cual supuestamente nadie debería ver.
> 
> Su funcionamiento parece sencillo e interesante. Pero este último punto, si no te dan la dirección pública offline, no lo llego a ver del todo claro.



te puedes descargar la pagina de github y hacerla servir offline completamente, incluso se puede firmar transacciones offline y no utilizar tu clave privada nunca en un dispositivo online

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kondarra (2 May 2017)

mack008 dijo:


> si lo ha dicho públicamente. miraros su charla del león y el tiburón. Viene a decir que las dos son las reinas cada una en du entorno. Vaya que son complementarias. No entiendo la lucha entre foreros. Por que nos tenemos que dar con una o la otra, cuando podemos tener las dos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk





Porque esto es España y estás conmigo o contra mí, en cualquier tema.


----------



## EDV (2 May 2017)

djun dijo:


> Sí, es como tu dices. No lo conocía. Es otra forma de crear una billetera de papel, a través de su página: ( MyEtherWallet: Open-Source & Client-Side Ether Wallet )
> 
> No la he probado pero me parece que al final habrá que conectarse a internet para obtener la dirección publica. Es decir: primero con una contraseña te dan un *archivo Keystore (UTC / JSON)* y despues te muestra la *clave privada* que nadie debe ver. Eso se podrá hacer offline. Pero falta que te muestre la *dirección pública* para realizar ingresos de Ether. Para ello, me parece que hay que conectarse en linea a internet, y desde su página en la pestaña "*Ver información de las carteras*", al introducir tu contraseña y el archivo Keystore (UTC / JSON) te muestra dicha dirección pública. Y en ese momento los popietarios de la página myetherwallet ya conocen también tu clave privada la cual supuestamente nadie debería ver.
> 
> Su funcionamiento parece sencillo e interesante. Pero este último punto, si no te dan la dirección pública offline, no lo llego a ver del todo claro.



Eso de introducir tu json y tu clave lo puedes hacer offline, aunque ahora me haces dudar y no lo puedo probar ahora pero diría que sí. La diferencia es que cuando entras en tu cuenta no aparecen tus ETHs actualizados.


----------



## Divad (3 May 2017)

mack008 dijo:


> si lo ha dicho públicamente. miraros su charla del león y el tiburón. Viene a decir que las dos son las reinas cada una en du entorno. Vaya que son complementarias. No entiendo la lucha entre foreros. Por que nos tenemos que dar con una o la otra, cuando podemos tener las dos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk
> 
> ...



Sin réplica, cualquier Sistema se iría a la mierda ya que encontraríamos la forma de estar bien TODOS. Hay muchos comemierdas en los foros, es lo que tiene convivir con la eterna dualidad. Uno puede estar ciego o enamorado de Bitcoin, pero sabiendo que está "secuestrado" por unos chinos haciendo el papel de "obreros malotes" y comienza a subir sin sentido (final de mes, hay que pagar facturas y fiestas) como ha quedado reflejado... El guión de las criptomonedas es un paripé, no hace falta saber ni economía. Basta con buscar quienes están detrás de cada proyecto y donde veas más "listos" del FIAT reunidos... Clin! Clin! Clin! :fiufiu::rolleye:

Ahora se puede gozar la subida, pero el show que van a montar veremos como se ríen las altsjudías ::


----------



## djun (3 May 2017)

mack008 dijo:


> *te puedes descargar la pagina de github y hacerla servir offline completamente*, incluso se puede firmar transacciones offline y no utilizar tu clave privada nunca en un dispositivo online



¿También te proporciona el archivo Keystore (UTC / JSON), estando desconectado de internte, offline?



EDV dijo:


> Eso de introducir tu json y tu clave lo puedes hacer offline, aunque ahora me haces dudar y no lo puedo probar ahora pero diría que sí. La diferencia es que cuando entras en tu cuenta no aparecen tus ETHs actualizados.



No te fies de mi porque yo esa página no la sé usar. Si tu conseguiste la dirección publica offline, sin conectarte a interntet (además de la clave privada), entonces creo que está todo perfecto. 
Yo no me he descargado la página y no la he probado offline.


----------



## zyro (3 May 2017)

Uno de los exiliados ha tenido un arrebato y ha decidido cerrar el hilo Bitcoin, simplemente porque le ha salido de las pel..as. Animo a los interesados a que la sigamos aquí.
*Tema mítico* : Hilo oficial de Bitcoin-XII - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## juli (3 May 2017)

zyro dijo:


> Uno de los exiliados ha tenido un arrebato y ha decidido cerrar el hilo Bitcoin, simplemente porque le ha salido de las pel..as. Animo a los interesados a que la sigamos aquí.
> *Tema mítico* : Hilo oficial de Bitcoin-XII - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía



Y ahí no pueden reproducir el show para seguir haciéndose las víctimas y dando por el culo ?

Nada impide postear aquí sobre BTC , en tanto que es otra cripto y de total notoriedad, ya vale de patetismos , mascaradas interesadas y pastiches pueriles. 

Opiniones sobre el contexto bitcoñero son de total interés en el hilo. Todo ok y a otra cosa.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (3 May 2017)

Las mentes también deberían ser descentralizadas..


----------



## Curiosity (3 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Yo llevo unos días peleando con PIVX.
> 
> Primero, no me reconocía una transferencia y tuve que cargar la blockchain en otro ordenador y llevarme una clave privada sacada por comandos en la consola.
> 
> ...



Mil gracias, estoy pillando fichas y leyendo mucho, tiene cosas interesantes. Volveré cuando tenga algo más que aportar con relación a PIVX.
Parece que puede saltar pronto a POLONIEX. Yo estoy pescando en BITTREX.

---------- Post added 03-may-2017 at 03:58 ----------

Coins to grab while still semi cheap
$BLOCK
$GAM
$ARK
$UBQ-very cheap
$PIVX
These coins have big communities pushing trade on poloniex too!


----------



## Divad (3 May 2017)

Por la trayectoria que lleva PIVX se merece unas chapas. Es seguidora de ARK (3 pirámides), igual algo tienen en común dentro del juego ::


----------



## paketazo (3 May 2017)

Esta madrugada los masternodos de Dash han bajado de 4492 a ahora mismo 4414...es una bajada brutal que presupongo responde a un cambio interno de manos fuertes.

Saldremos de dudas en breve, ya que su nuevo dueño debería tenerlos operativos para no perder un pico...ya lo he visto otras veces, pero nunca con tanta cantidad. 6.7 millones de $ así de golpe y porrazo.

Por lo demás, los wallets de ayer a hoy han aumentado 500

Técnicamente el gráfico pinta mal en BTC, en $ está aceptable. Para que pintara "bien" en BTC, debería recuperar 0.0615.

En cuanto al cierre del hilo de BTC, supongo que quién lo abrió tiene el derecho de cerrarlo, no es cuestión de gustos, si no de poder hacerlo o no.

Sigo pensando que en un hilo ha de haber opiniones variopintas, incluso saldrán estupideces, ya que para eso es un foro "abierto", para opinar...sea como sea deseo a BTC la mejor de las suertes, y a su foro tb.

Un saludo.


----------



## Kondarra (3 May 2017)

LTC para arriba...


----------



## Madmarxius (3 May 2017)

Un buen post:
Want to deflate the token bubble? Fix the market cap indicator.


----------



## Claudius (3 May 2017)

Cuate! Aquí hay tomante.


----------



## djun (3 May 2017)

Alguno conoceis el wallet Electrum-LTC para guardar litecoins? Hay una versión portable. ¿La usais? ¿es fiable?
Electrum Litecoin Wallet


----------



## paketazo (3 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Cuate! Aquí hay tomante.



En unos años quien sabe...

Lo que es evidente es que quien no se ponga las pilas y empiece a trabajar con crypto, será el equivalente a un negocio sin página web.

Un saludo


----------



## romanturbo (3 May 2017)

parece que va camino a romper no?
xmr


----------



## paketazo (3 May 2017)

romanturbo dijo:


> parece que va camino a romper no?
> xmr



No la pierdas de vista...lleva aletargada demasiado tiempo para ser quién es...

Estoy por pillar algunas fichas más a modo especulativo, pero iré viendo el chart a ver que me "cuenta"

De momento lleva una gráfica similar a Dash en los últimos 15 días, y ahora mismo en diario no toca compra...salvo que saltase alguna noticia inesperada.

Un saludo.


----------



## djun (3 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> No la pierdas de vista...lleva aletargada demasiado tiempo para ser quién es...
> 
> Estoy por pillar algunas fichas más a modo especulativo, pero iré viendo el chart a ver que me "cuenta"
> 
> ...



Yo tengo la sensación de que Monero está pendiente de una subida de x3 o x4. Por lo menos, para igualarse a otras criptos.


----------



## juli (3 May 2017)

djun dijo:


> Yo tengo la sensación de que Monero está pendiente de una subida de x3 o x4. Por lo menos, para igualarse a otras criptos.



Yo hago una llamada a alguien habituado al cliente de Monero.

En los exchanges, me pide el ID de transacción , pero luego no me lo admite. Problemas. Además de esto, hay un segundo ID Address, una referencia a la Address central ...parecida, pero con variaciones. Alguien podría extenderse sobre esto ?

_____________________

Otra : DIvad / o quien se preste / : Qué me puedes decir de bueno de SingularDTV ? Te he visto aguna referencia positiva a ella y quisiera saber más de qué va el paño. 

Gracias.

---------- Post added 03-may-2017 at 14:53 ----------




romanturbo dijo:


> parece que va camino a romper no?
> xmr



Hola, Romanturbo. Qué quieres decir ,por favor?

Conoces una buena wallet de Ripple ? Yo me las estoy viendo y deseando para hacerme con uno en Windows ( aunque podría arreglarme con Linux ). Preferiblemente, cliente oficial y blockchain.

Gracias.

edito : Perdona, era Monero, no ? ...en fin, lo mismo del post anterior.


----------



## paketazo (3 May 2017)

Charlie Lee Is Right: An Over-Caffeinated Rant On Bitcoin - Dash Force News

Algo de lectura entretenida, pero de opinión, no nos olvidemos.

un saludo


----------



## Claudius (3 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Charlie Lee Is Right: An Over-Caffeinated Rant On Bitcoin - Dash Force News
> 
> Algo de lectura entretenida, pero de opinión, no nos olvidemos.
> 
> un saludo



nota- no es una contestación.
Lo siento, me he equivocado, volverá a suceder.

Socializando pérdidas, para que juguéis mucho en Poloniex.. mejor Bittrex.
Hacked South Korean Bitcoin Exchange Yapizon Offers IOUs - Bitcoin News


----------



## paketazo (3 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> nota- no es una contestación.
> Lo siento, me he equivocado, volverá a suceder.
> 
> Socializando pérdidas, para que juguéis mucho en Poloniex.. mejor Bittrex.
> Hacked South Korean Bitcoin Exchange Yapizon Offers IOUs - Bitcoin News



¡joder! no me acojones que aun me quedan unos 14 días pasa liquidar lo que me queda en polo!!!

Si cascara me lo tendría bien merecido...pero bueno, al menos me he agenciado con el último movimiento un 20% de Dash respecto a lo que tenía.

Cruzaré los dedos y me haré la promesa de estarme quietecito un buen tiempo.

En cuanto lo de socializar pérdidas, me huele a CEOs repartiéndose el botín que le han sisado a los incautos...

Un saludo


----------



## juli (3 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Charlie Lee Is Right: An Over-Caffeinated Rant On Bitcoin - Dash Force News
> 
> Algo de lectura entretenida, pero de opinión, no nos olvidemos.
> 
> un saludo



Encajando sobre lo comentado del nicho de pago cotidiano establecido entre estos 3 - y del que BTC ya ni se preocupa -.

Tiene su aquel, éso sí, el sarcasmo sobre la esclerosis de BTC desde un Dash igualmente soportado - y copado - a día de hoy por "ganadores" .

El salto al ruedo de LTC y su tarjeta de presentación me llama y cómo. Vamos viendo.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (3 May 2017)

Ripple parece que empieza a tener alguna contracción previa al parto..


----------



## djun (3 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Yo hago una llamada a alguien habituado al cliente de Monero.
> 
> En los exchanges, me pide el ID de transacción , pero luego no me lo admite. Problemas. Además de esto, hay un segundo ID Address, una referencia a la Address central ...parecida, pero con variaciones. Alguien podría extenderse sobre esto ?



En el cliente Monero existe un *Payment ID*, el cual es opcional, supongo que será el quivalente al *ID de transacción* que te requieren en el Exchange. Ese Payment ID se puede generar tantos como necesites (hay un botón para generarlos). Pero yo nunca lo he utilizado. Sólo he necesitado introducir la Address (Dirección) a la que quiera recibir, y el Amount o cantidad de coins que quiera enviar. Solo eso. Lo demás es rollo del Exchange. No te deben pedir nada más. Seguro que hay Exchanges donde no te requieren nada mas que esos datos. 

Ese Payment ID, si no me equivoco, es de dieciseis dígitos. Si no te lo acepta el Exchange prueba a añadirle 48 ceros a la derecha de dicho código (porque quizá sea una cuestión del formato que acepta el Exchange). En total serían 64 dígitos.

Por ejemplo: 

```
Payment ID: b84e67f8f905ed9d

Añadir 48 ceros: b84e67f8f905ed9d000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
```


----------



## Chicosalchicha (3 May 2017)

Aun sin el ingreso en kraken despues de 2 dias


----------



## Claudius (3 May 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Aun sin el ingreso en kraken despues de 2 dias



Una política de los exchange, es quedarse tu dinero unas horas para sus operaciones. La última que mandé que tengo para que se haga en 24h máx o 8h si es por la mañana me consta que la tuvieron 3 días en sus cuentas sin aparecer.
Antes solía aparecer de un día para otro.
Bribones !!! Políticas de chiringo financiero.


----------



## juli (3 May 2017)

djun dijo:


> En el cliente Monero existe un *Payment ID*, el cual es opcional, supongo que será el quivalente al *ID de transacción* que te requieren en el Exchange. Ese Payment ID se puede generar tantos como necesites (hay un botón para generarlos). Pero yo nunca lo he utilizado. Sólo he necesitado introducir la Address (Dirección) a la que quiera recibir, y el Amount o cantidad de coins que quiera enviar. Solo eso. Lo demás es rollo del Exchange. No te deben pedir nada más. Seguro que hay Exchanges donde no te requieren nada mas que esos datos.
> 
> Ese Payment ID, si no me equivoco, es de dieciseis dígitos. Si no te lo acepta el Exchange prueba a añadirle 48 ceros a la derecha de dicho código (porque quizá sea una cuestión del formato que acepta el Exchange). En total serían 64 dígitos.
> 
> ...



OK, gracias.

En el form de "receive" hay 4 parámetros :

Address / ntegrated Address / Payment ID / Amount .

1- EL integrated address...para qué sirve ?
2- Si voy a recibir una cantidad concreta del exchange, he de generar el payment ID con la cantidad /Amount / concreta...o puedo recibir lo que sea ? / Es decir, genero yn Payment ID para 1,2 Moneros ...y luego le paso alexchange una orden de 1,2 Moneros a la Address principal y con el Payment ID que me dé más 48 ceros. Es éso ? / ahora mismo, me la ha aceptado con esos 48 ceros ...en unos minutos confirmo si llega, pero e exchange está procesando, cosa que antes ni me aceptaba /.

Resumiendo el punto 2 : He de generar el payment ID con la cantidad concreta que va a entrar o no ? / Si llega un envío inesperado...cómo entraría si no /

Gracias.


----------



## Madmarxius (3 May 2017)

Como va lo de bitfinex y el dichoso usdt? BTC esta 100 $ por encima respecto bittrex por ejemplo.

Esa es la razón de la subida de bitcoin estos días, yo veo una situación peligrosa ahí, que decíis?


----------



## juli (3 May 2017)

Madmarxius dijo:


> Como va lo de bitfinex y el dichoso usdt? BTC esta 100 $ por encima respecto bittrex por ejemplo.
> 
> Esa es la razón de la subida de bitcoin estos días, yo veo una situación peligrosa ahí, que decíis?



Está dicho.

Busca en los posts de Claudius de los 2/3 últimos días. Creo que incluso en el hilo de BTC. Busca por usuario.


----------



## Morsa (3 May 2017)

La semana sigue loca, loca, aunque unos cuantos traders se lo hayan llevado calentito.

En 7 Días el mercado alt pasa de 10 Billones ( americanos) a 15. El total contando a bitcoin pasa de 31.5 a 39 billones.

Es normal que se vaya pidiendo prudencia en el hilo, porque con semejante entrada de capital, si lanzáramos el Latún coin de burbuja con cualquier referencia a la blockchain, algún incauto acabaría cayendo. A estas horas casi todo en verde.

A inicios de Abril ( 1-3 ) también hubo entrada masiva. Puede ser una tontería, pero quizás es un indicio de entrada de particulares? Gente que cuando cobra compra unas chapas? aunque varios paises anglo cobran por semanas, la cantidad de liquidez entrada se refleja en los gráficos.

Sobretodo en el mercado alt, se aprecian sendos picos en inicios de abril y mayo.


----------



## djun (3 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> OK, gracias.
> 
> En el form de "receive" hay 4 parámetros :
> 
> ...



1- EL Integrated Address ... no sé para qué sirve. Pero no se usa, o no es necesario. Yo no lo uso. Quizá sirva para comprobar o validar una Address.

2- En el Exchange en pricipio sólo es necesario poner la *Address* a la que envías y *Amount*, la cantidad de coins moneros que envías. Si también te requieren el Payment ID, pues lo puedes poner. Pero en el cliente o wallet Monero en el que recibes no es necesario poner la cantidad Amount que vas a recibir. Es decir, que tu generas el Payment ID y no es necesario indicar ninguna cantidad. Pero prueba de las dos formas por si acaso. 

En principio genera el Payment ID sin indicar ninguna cantidad. Y después pueba a generarlo indicando antes una cantidad (aunque yo creo que esto no es necesario)

Yo no recuerdo haber indicado nunca el Payment ID ni la cantidad que vaya a recibir en el wallet.


----------



## Claudius (3 May 2017)

Bueno algo está cambiando respecto a estos 3 últimos años.

Bitcoin ha subido bruscamente y el par alt/btc ha sufrido.

Pero las altcoin que tienen conexión directa y variada con 2 dígitos de en fiat alt/fiat se han recuperado en 24h. Y atacando ATH :: (ETH)



ETH
LITE
ETC



Os recuerdo una fecha el 10M el ETF del ETC se presenta, así que va a haber rally. 8: 

La lucha para el futuro será pasar de shit (negociado absoluto o casi en btc) a alt (btc -fiat) esos son los unicornios a buscar, además de buenos fundamentales.


----------



## djun (3 May 2017)

Una pregunta para los entendidos. En los Exchanges, si tienes una cuenta *no verificada*, ¿se pueden enviar o ingresar en tu cuenta BTC, LTC, DASH, o ETH sin demasiados límites? ¿o generalmente existe un límite para ingresar estas coins?

Por ejemplo normalmente no te permiten tradear con mas de 2000 dólares. Ese es el límite diario. 
Pero ¿se podría por ejemplo intercambiar 4 Bitcoins por lo correspondiente en Ripples? (4 bitcoins son mas de 2000 dólares)

Supongo que no es necesario convertir los Bitcoins a dólares, para despues, con los dólares, comprar Ripples, ¿no?


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (3 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Bueno algo está cambiando respecto a estos 3 últimos años.
> 
> Bitcoin ha subido bruscamente y el par alt/btc ha sufrido.
> 
> ...



ETH tiene manos muy fuertes detras, la caida apenas creo daño, ni bajo de 70 dolares.. lo cual es un buen indicativo.

---------- Post added 03-may-2017 at 18:02 ----------




djun dijo:


> Una pregunta para los entendidos. En los Exchanges, si tienes una cuenta *no verificada*, ¿se pueden enviar o ingresar en tu cuenta BTC, LTC, DASH, o ETH sin demasiados límites? ¿o generalmente existe un límite para ingresar estas coins?
> 
> Por ejemplo normalmente no te permiten tradear con mas de 2000 dólares. Ese es el límite diario.
> Pero ¿se podría por ejemplo intercambiar 4 Bitcoins por lo correspondiente en Ripples? (4 bitcoins son mas de 2000 dólares)



El limite es para lo que quieras enviarte a tu cuenta bancaria:XX: para tradear puedes moverlo como quieras en cuanto a cantidades, pero eso si, las comisiones te comerán bastante..


----------



## juli (3 May 2017)

Jejeje...Monero es OTRA LIGA hasta en el block explorer. Cantidades transferidas...indefinidas, con un par. 

Fucking Criminals !!!  

Mola. 


[youtube]Ge35O2h_Xn0[/youtube]


----------



## Claudius (3 May 2017)

djun dijo:


> Una pregunta para los entendidos. En los Exchanges, si tienes una cuenta *no verificada*, ¿se pueden enviar o ingresar en tu cuenta BTC, LTC, DASH, o ETH sin demasiados límites? ¿o generalmente existe un límite para ingresar estas coins?
> 
> Por ejemplo normalmente no te permiten tradear con mas de 2000 dólares. Ese es el límite diario.
> Pero ¿se podría por ejemplo intercambiar 4 Bitcoins por lo correspondiente en Ripples? (4 bitcoins son mas de 2000 dólares)
> ...



Cada exchange sus límites polo 6 btc y bittrex 3, con unos niveles bajos de verificación, de ahí que use la gente tanto polo, y sus bot.

Puedes tradear lo que quieras, sino recuero mal, lo que no puedes es hacer envíos fuera de su chiringo hasta los niveles de antes.


----------



## Divad (3 May 2017)

Respecto a SingularDTV: Sirve para dar de comer a los actores, directores,... el mundo del espectáculo.

EDIT: Saber un poco de simbología puede ayudar a ver las cosas más claras. El OJO que todo lo ve del logo es bastante claro :fiufiu:

El equipo está ligado a ETH.
SingularDTV - The Team

Tarjeta que servirá para SingularDTV y otras proyectos ligados a la red ETH. Han vuelto a petar la financianción de proyecto (al igual que gnosis).
http://tokencard.io/#token

Alguien más ve las señales de dinero tan claras que lanza ETH y todo proyecto ligado al mismo? ::

Por los últimos artículos que se han citado, están mascando la tragedia de BTC e inseguridad para las exchanges Poloniex/bitfinex. 

Enviad correo a Kraken cuando no veáis el ingreso en 24h, la atención y solución es rápida. El retraso se debe a que en el concepto tienes que omitir kraken.com (hasta ellos mismos lo dicen), solo tienes que enviar el ID de kraken que tienes.

ETF para ETC? Eso puede ser un buen pelotazo... Marchando chapas ^^


----------



## Claudius (3 May 2017)

Este exchange por ejemplo, tiene sede en UK (futuro reino fintech en Europa) pero las oficinas 'visitables' están en Bcn, pide KYC, pero les toca cumplir un status jurídico más fuerte que otros chiringos, y el top five lo tienen en fiat.

E
exmo crytocurrency exchange - WorldCoinIndex


----------



## Polo_00 (3 May 2017)

Atención al LTC, menudo subidon, acabo de vender, si baja recompraré, si sigue subiendo, felicidades a los afortunados.


----------



## Claudius (3 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> ETF para ETC? Eso puede ser un buen pelotazo... Marchando chapas ^^



Eres millonario de 1 y 0 centralizados te apuntas a todas las batallas. )


----------



## Kondarra (3 May 2017)

Hoy es el día de LTC:


----------



## racional (3 May 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Aun sin el ingreso en kraken despues de 2 dias



Desde que banco lo enviaste? desde ING si lo envias por la mañana por la tarde ha llegado.


----------



## djun (3 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Jejeje...Monero es OTRA LIGA hasta en el block explorer. Cantidades transferidas...indefinidas, con un par.
> 
> Fucking Criminals !!!
> 
> ...



A lo mejor te aparecen como cantidades indefinidas hasta que el cliente, el wallet oficial de monero, sincroniza los bloques que tenga pendientes de sincronizar. Puede que tarde un poco y luego te aprecerá la cantidad que hayas ingresado, supongo.


----------



## juli (3 May 2017)

djun dijo:


> A lo mejor te aparecen como cantidades indefinidas hasta que el cliente, el wallet oficial de monero, sincroniza los bloques que tenga pendientes de sincronizar. Puede que tarde un poco y luego te aprecerá la cantidad que hayas ingresado, supongo.



Monero no te da problemas en el pc ? Ni es la primera que me pasa...ni soy el único. Y me lo dijo un diplomado.


----------



## djun (3 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Monero no te da problemas en el pc ? Ni es la primera que me pasa...ni soy el único. Y me lo dijo un diplomado.



He realizado pocas transferencias. No lo he usado mucho. Solo lo tengo para guardar algunas coins a largo plazo. Sé que tarda bastante en sincronizar. A veces ha estado una noche entera y aún le faltaba bastante. Mas allá de eso no he tenido problemas. Creo que alguna vez no se realizó o no se completó la sincronización y tuvo que empezar desde el principio.


----------



## Claudius (3 May 2017)

Bitcart, desde que ha empezado a aceptar Dash, con 20% en tarjetas regalo para amazon:

We are experiencing an overwhelming number of orders since we began accepting dash. Please be patient with us as we strengthen our service

Twitter


----------



## Divad (3 May 2017)

No nos hace falta la sincronización de ninguna cartera. Tan solo necesitamos la clave generada de la cartera creada en nuestro equipo (nada recomendable aceptar un tercero (exchanges)) para ir moviendo el dinero virtual. Si quieres ver tú dinero, lo verás con las transacciones de tus claves y lo tendrás todo diversificado según las carteras que tengas. El gasto se hará según convenga a cada uno.

Para hacer uso del dinero digital basta con tener un móvil con acceso a Internet, las criptomonedas han venido a evolucionar el juego del dinero. 

Si con las criptos ganas dinero y sabes que vas a ganar más, por qué dejar el dinero en el sistema FIAT cuando en cualquier momento no valdrá NADA? Ni los 100k€ están garantizados, pues todos son papeles y palabras que no valieron nada desde que se cargaron el patrón del oro. ¿Aceptarán un cambio 1:1 o te jodes y lo que tienes no vale nada?

Crearon una estafa piramidal de toda la vida y ahora están unidos en ETH creando la nueva era tecnológica.

Imagina como el creador y seguramente aciertes :Baile:


----------



## Kondarra (3 May 2017)

¿Alguno ha usado alguna vez un cajero de btc? ¿Al vender btc te da efectivo o ingreso en cuenta? ¿Completamente anónimo?


----------



## Kst (3 May 2017)

Supongo que en algún punto del hilo ha salido el tema, pero he mirado las primeras y las últimas paginas y solo he "pillado" una idea general.

Como compro y vendo las altcoins? He leido algo por este post de exchanges como Bittrex y algún otro, y algo de generar los wallets de forma aleatoria ( walletgenerator.net ? ), pero no me queda nada claro pros y contras de cada modo o como comparar Exchanges, o saber si son fiables, etc.

Hay que comprar las altcoins "enteras" o puedo trocear (en plan 2,5 ETH)?

Alguien puede indicarme por que pagina del post mirar, o me orienta un poco? 

Probablemente me lea el hilo entero, pero no va a ser rápido ::


----------



## Kondarra (3 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo lo que veo y creo, es que si se perfora 1500$ con claridad, 1515$ nos valdría, tendremos una línea tandencial alcista rota en resistencia y entonces fly to the moon and beyond...esto haría que surgiese lo que se denomina un short squeeze...vulgarmente (cierre de cortos masivo con recompra a mercado de BTC, en este caso, aumentando exponencialmente la subida ya de por sí grande)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hola Paketazo. ¿Sigue vigente este análisis? El To the moon si perfora los 1.500$ con claridad ¿sería tan to the moon como para mover fichas desde otras alts?


----------



## Morsa (3 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> ¿Alguno ha usado alguna vez un cajero de btc? ¿Al vender btc te da efectivo o ingreso en cuenta? ¿Completamente anónimo?



Efectivo, pero para cantidades x encima de los 1000 euros había que avisar a la central y decir donde lo ibas a ir a sacar. Esto con la red BTC point, completamente anónimo.

Hace unos 3 años que lo utilicé para ver como funcionaba, tanto comprando como vendiendo. En su momento pagabas el IVA de BTC y una comisión del 6%... 

Mis primeros 0,4 BTC cuando estaba a 200€

XRP hoy me tiene en ascuas, está ahí, ahí pero no parece que se decida.


----------



## Claudius (3 May 2017)

Kst dijo:


> Supongo que en algún punto del hilo ha salido el tema, pero he mirado las primeras y las últimas paginas y solo he "pillado" una idea general.
> 
> Como compro y vendo las altcoins? He leido algo por este post de exchanges como Bittrex y algún otro, y algo de generar los wallets de forma aleatoria ( walletgenerator.net ? ), pero no me queda nada claro pros y contras de cada modo o como comparar Exchanges, o saber si son fiables, etc.



Existen varias forms de entrada, por norma usarías bitcoin:
Si quieres anonimato total, sería usar localbitcoins.com es face to face con vendedores 'ambulantes', ahí ya tendrías la forma de poder si quieres comprar en un exchange otras fichas.

Por otro lado, puedes comprar en algunos -exchange- con paypal, transferencias o tarjeta pero es probable que te pidan datos, que si no te importa ya que *no es delictivo*, podrás optar a cantidades más fuertes de compra.




Kst dijo:


> Hay que comprar las altcoins "enteras" o puedo trocear (en plan 2,5 ETH)?



No. Aunque los exchange te pueden dar un límite mínimo ejem: 0.003 'ficha'



Kst dijo:


> Alguien puede indicarme por que pagina del post mirar, o me orienta un poco?



Usando comodines de google, (otra gran desconocida) mira como buscar cosas precisas en dominios en este caso brujula.info

Te va a llevar como el sr. de los anillos, entre trenecitos, cohetes insultos y demás pero bueno que le vas a hacer.. cuando termines, casi todas la dudas de este mundo están tratadas, además, alguno de los que lo estén leyendo, o lo lean, podían tomar notas y hacer un resumen para futuras generaciones de bitconitas y subyacentes, al estilo FAQ, es un buen ejercicio que mandaba a los alumnos para consolidar conocimientos.


----------



## paketazo (3 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Hola Paketazo. ¿Sigue vigente este análisis? El To the moon si perfora los 1.500$ con claridad ¿sería tan to the moon como para mover fichas desde otras alts?



El to the moon podría ser una salida meteórica de esas que tanto odio en todos los valores/mercados.

Son salidas 100% especulativas, y que terminan a largo plazo por debajo del punto de salida tras goteo a la baja largo y tedioso.

Espero, deseo, y quiero que BTC suba por su propia inercia, no por chanchulladas de cierre de cortos.

Ahora mismo y con los pies en el suelo, todos entendemos que la singladura de BTC no es la ideal para que rompa cada día ATH...sin embargo ahí está...¿por qué?...

Hay varias opciones, desde los que especulan que es una subida organizada para ir distribuyendo arriba y saltar a otras crypto principalmente ETH, hasta los que aseguran que cuando esto se aclare la subida ya estará descontada en precios.

La realidad, nadie o casi nadie la conoce.



Como puedes ver sin exchanger de referencia Chinos, el volumen movido es irrisorio...¿Qué deduces?

La manipulación es relativamente sencilla si se tiene poder económico...¿Qué pasará si los exchangers chinos regresan a la palestra?

¿podrían vender a saco para recuperar cash rapidito y tirar el precio al carajo?

Yo, ante la duda, me quedo como estoy, solo me muevo a contrapié, y pensando en largo plazo...ahora si tuviera que hacer algo, sería esperar, y si me obligan a posicionarme pues abriría en pleno short squeeze un corto potente.

Y respondiendo tras el rollo, creo que sí, si se pasa 1515$ forzarán una subida muy artificial y peligrosa para el medio y sobre todo largo plazo, parecida a la de finales del 2013.

En cuanto a Monero y su wallet, yo lo tengo instalado, lo sincronicé hará un mes, y ya miedo me da actualizarlo de nuevo...lento, muy leeeento (no el envío si no la sincro)...poco intuitivo, y con mucho que mejorar.

Si nos basáramos solo en eso de esta moneda, iría de culo, pero bueno, el anonimato absoluto puede tener su nicho a largo plazo, independientemente de comisiones caras y wallets "malos"

Un saludo


----------



## Kondarra (3 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> El to the moon podría ser una salida meteórica de esas que tanto odio en todos los valores/mercados.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Da gusto leerte amigo, muchas gracias.


----------



## Claudius (3 May 2017)

Un compañero el otro día lo preguntó, y justamente el CEO de una de mis favoritas lo acaba de publicar
ICO vs IPO: Where

---------- Post added 03-may-2017 at 22:09 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> El to the moon podría ser una salida meteórica de esas que tanto odio en todos los valores/mercados.



En Bitfinex por encima de 1600 ...ienso:


----------



## Divad (3 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> ¿Alguno ha usado alguna vez un cajero de btc? ¿Al vender btc te da efectivo o ingreso en cuenta? ¿Completamente anónimo?



[youtube]cWiD5tx0WOM[/youtube]

Para todo hay un primer control

EDIT: Corregido


----------



## Kondarra (3 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> [youtube]cWiD5tx0WOM&t[/youtube]
> 
> 
> 
> Para todo hay un primer control





¿Os va el enlace? A mí en Tapatalk no.


----------



## Superoeo (3 May 2017)

Bueno, pues ya tengo mis BTC listos para meter en alts xD

Me ha venido bien que tardaran pues han ido subiendo ricamente (Aunque el pump de LTC me ha pillado a desmano, pero ya tenía algunas en cartera, así que ha sido bastante grato también xD).
De momento voy a holdear LTC a ver si sigue subiendo, que no parece haber detenido su ascenso (Y eso que aún no está del todo el SegWit, que espero lo pumpee más aún).

Lo que estoy viendo ahora es de meter en alguna ICO que aún no esté listada en exchanges. Algún proyecto prometedor por ahí del que ser early adopter? ¿Le tenéis echado el ojo a algo que prometa? (Si tira de la red ethereum mejor visto lo visto)

Si no, creo que intentaré comprar algunas ETHs, e incluso al menos un DASH que parece que está volviendo a levantarse


----------



## racional (4 May 2017)

Me da que ETH va a sobrepasar en precio a Dash.


----------



## Superoeo (4 May 2017)

racional dijo:


> Me da que ETH va a sobrepasar en precio a Dash.



Viendo cómo va yo también lo creo. Y en menos de una semana... Si no horas.
Quién hubiese pillado ETH barato... (Y como comentaban más atrás... dentro de un año o dos lo de hoy nos parecerá seguramente muy barato xD)


----------



## racional (4 May 2017)

Monero parece que se prepara para subir tambien.


----------



## Divad (4 May 2017)

racional dijo:


> Monero parece que se prepara para subir tambien.



Monero lleva un 28,77% en 7D. Por como va el reparto, le tocaría subir a NEM y MaidSafeCoin un 20%~ :rolleye:


----------



## juli (4 May 2017)

Con el comando comentado el otro día / dumpprivkey / Una vez abierta la interfaz gráfica del cliente de turno, aunque no te hayas bajado la blockchain, puedes obtener la clave privada de la address de que dispones a la vista. 

Se supone que ya podrías recibir y mandar coins...pero, lo veis seguro para almacenar cantidades grandes ? Algún forero está utilizando ese sistema ? / Sé que Divad lo ha comentado alguna vez, no sé si por ese ssitema ...pero me gustaría contar con la opinión de los foreros que lo hubiesen utilizado o lo estén haciendo ahora mismo.

Gracias.


----------



## Divad (4 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> El to the moon podría ser una salida meteórica de esas que tanto odio en todos los valores/mercados.
> 
> Son salidas 100% especulativas, y que terminan a largo plazo por debajo del punto de salida tras goteo a la baja largo y tedioso.
> 
> ...



La subida de Bitcoin ha sido para contentar a todos los participantes, además de pagar las facturas de las fiestas. La corrección si no llega por sorpresa de las alts será por una petada de alguna exchange. Un HF podría ser catastrófico para el Sistema, por lo que no conviene hasta que las alts no sean monedas de cambio directo con FIAT :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 04-may-2017 at 04:23 ----------

Otra forma de entender el juego
[youtube]yq72p5ImxTQ[/youtube]

Para dar pelotazos chulos hay que dar la bienvenida a los nuevos que vayan ligados (ERC20) a la red de ETH. Son los que más proyección de subida tendrán :rolleye:

Buen baile y buenas corridas para todos! :Baile:


----------



## Superoeo (4 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> La subida de Bitcoin ha sido para contentar a todos los participantes, además de pagar las facturas de las fiestas. La corrección si no llega por sorpresa de las alts será por una petada de alguna exchange. Un HF podría ser catastrófico para el Sistema, por lo que no conviene hasta que las alts no sean monedas de cambio directo con FIAT :fiufiu:
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-may-2017 at 04:23 ----------
> 
> ...




Esta tarde me veo el video, a ver qué tal 

Pero sí, parece que seguir a la red ETH es la clave para prosperar por aquí...

Por cierto... subidón generalizado con nuevos ATH en muchas de la alts.... qué locura.
Y me da a mi que el BTC se va para abajo o empieza a flaquear..:


----------



## psiloman (4 May 2017)

1. La recogida de beneficios en Alts se sigue haciendo en BTC.

2. La entrada en muchas Alts se sigue haciendo a través de BTC.

3. Está pendiente la resolución del tema de Bitfitnex.

4. Está entrando dinero a chorros en el mercado.

Cuando todo eso se acabe, la cotización de BTC será la que tenga que ser. Cierto es que se le han puesto muchas piedras en el camino.

A alguien le interesa que la subida de BTC sea controlada, mientras otras monedas toman posiciones.

Una vez tomadas estas posiciones hay dos opciones, que liberen BTC o que lo conviertan en una moneda más. Quién tiene una bola de cristal?, hay mucho en juego.

Por cierto superados ampliamente esta noche los 40000 millones, y esto no tiene pinta de parar. Tiempos interesantes.

Un saludo.


----------



## Morsa (4 May 2017)

Estoy teniendo un pequeño problema con kraken a la hora de vender una pequeña cantidad BTC. No me acepta la orden por tener fondos insuficientes y ese no es el caso. A alguien mas le ha pasado?

Suerte!


----------



## Claudius (4 May 2017)

Aviso a navegantes por lo que corre en reddit, Poloniex con actividades 'raras'. No puedo poner link porque lo he leído en el móvil es de hace 10h el hilo x si lo queréis buscar.


----------



## Kondarra (4 May 2017)

Hoy parece ser el día de XRP:







Creo que salió un listado pero no lo veo. ¿Alguien tiene a mano una lista de proyectos ligados a ETH?
Suerte a todos.


----------



## Alxemi (4 May 2017)

Más que de xrp hoy es el día de todo 

Desde móvil


----------



## Kondarra (4 May 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Más que de xrp hoy es el día de todo
> 
> Desde móvil





Cierto es.


----------



## juli (4 May 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Más que de xrp hoy es el día de todo
> 
> Desde móvil



De todas, no.

Dash ...o rompe los 100 / y posiblemente sale de mercado / ...o le falta espacio y está paralizada.


----------



## djun (4 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Jejeje...Monero es OTRA LIGA hasta en el block explorer. Cantidades transferidas...indefinidas, con un par.
> 
> Fucking Criminals !!!
> 
> Mola.



¿Que tal? ¿Te aparecieron al final esas cantidades transferidas indefinidas en el wallet de Monero?.


----------



## racional (4 May 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Y me da a mi que el BTC se va para abajo o empieza a flaquear..:



Por? yo no veo razón para que baje, es la principal y esta entrando nuevo dinero que saben que o compran ahora a estos precios, o nunca mas se podra comprar porque solo subira más. Se esta acelerando la entrada de dinero, y esto ya no parece dinero del tipico comprador de cryptos, sino dinero de bancos e inversores.


----------



## Claudius (4 May 2017)

racional dijo:


> Por? yo no veo razón para que baje, es la principal y esta entrando nuevo dinero que saben que o compran ahora a estos precios, o nunca mas se podra comprar porque solo subira más. Se esta acelerando la entrada de dinero, y esto ya no parece dinero del tipico comprador de cryptos, sino dinero de bancos e inversores.



Yo ahí discrepo racional, cualquier inversor institucional, debería de estimar los posibles ETF y hay 3 si contamos la revisión de btc, que me da a mi que es solo protocolaría ya que lo están dando mucho hype las web que no medios.

Los ETF de los Ethereum, son más factibles por el tráfico de influencias de quien están metidos, y ya hay producto de inversión en eth recién estrenado a copia del de btc.
Y si lo quiere subir a 3 dígitos que siempre me he postulado hablamos de 100-a n y repito, si lo quieren subir, otra cosa es que lo valga, por ser el token inflaccionista.. A saber.. :ouch:


----------



## racional (4 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Yo ahí discrepo racional, cualquier inversor institucional, debería de estimar los posibles ETF y hay 3 si contamos la revisión de btc, que me da a mi que es solo protocolaría ya que lo están dando mucho hype las web que no medios.



Creo que los ETF no tienen importancia, y te diria que hasta mes mejor para Bitcoin que no existan, ya que su existencia podria ser una herramienta de manipulación del precio de Bitcoin. Ningun inversor inteligente compraria ese ETF, ya que los ETF suelen ser una estafa permitida por las autoridades, como pasa con el oro y la plata.


----------



## juli (4 May 2017)

djun dijo:


> ¿Que tal? ¿Te aparecieron al final esas cantidades transferidas indefinidas en el wallet de Monero?.



A falta de un 10% de blockchain...la bajada se paró, literalmente. Y de hech, ahora recuerdo porqué no profundicé en Monero. Por eso y por lo que afecta al pc donde está. Me lo avisó antes un teleco y tal cual fue.

Con Monero y PIVX yendo a trancas y barrancas recela uno bastante sobre la precariedad de propuestas qe están recibiendo pasta a mares y de cómo está el patio. En el foro de PIVX hay decenas, si no cientos de posts reclamando unas coins que no aparecen, un cliente que no se carga... En fin, no son productos ACABADOS. Y hablamos de cientos de millones de pavos de capitalización.



Claudius, ya subiste algo de inflación vs deflación, pero no acabé de pillarlo extrapolado a ésto. A qué te refieres exactamente con el matiz de una ETH inflacionario en tu último post ?


----------



## racional (4 May 2017)

Otra que se esta moviendo en btc-e es Novacoin, esta hace unos años llego a $8, me fijo que en estas de btc-e cuando se empiezan a mover terminan subiendo, es lo que paso con litecoin, con etc y nvc.


----------



## digipl (4 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Con Monero y PIVX yendo a trancas y barrancas recela uno bastante sobre la precariedad de propuestas qe están recibiendo pasta a mares y de cómo está el patio. En el foro de PIVX hay decenas, si no cientos de posts reclamando unas coins que no aparecen, un cliente que no se carga... En fin, no son productos ACABADOS. Y hablamos de cientos de millones de pavos de capitalización.



Es que la inmensa mayoría de las propuestas son, técnicamente, basura. Apenas unas pocas tienen el talento, los equipos y la experiencia suficiente para crear un producto de calidad e, incluso en este caso, dependen muchas veces de desarrollos teóricos que se pueden encontrar con enormes problemas de implementación.

Esta es la razón por la que desconfío bastante de WhitePapers que no tengan detrás un buen equipo con experiencia suficiente. Como se suele decir: "El papel lo aguanta todo".

Si ha esto sumamos las prisas en engancharse al carro, el desastre está servido.


----------



## juli (4 May 2017)

digipl dijo:


> Es que la inmensa mayoría de las propuestas son, técnicamente, basura. Apenas unas pocas tienen el talento, los equipos y la experiencia suficiente para crear un producto de calidad e, incluso en este caso, dependen muchas veces de desarrollos teóricos que se pueden encontrar con enormes problemas de implementación.
> 
> Esta es la razón por la que desconfío bastante de WhitePapers que no tengan detrás un buen equipo con experiencia suficiente. Como se suele decir: "El papel lo aguanta todo".
> 
> Si ha esto sumamos las prisas en engancharse al carro, el desastre está servido.




Y cuál sería ,en tu opinión , una muestra de lo que se salva ?

En un contexto alcista generalizado, la seguridad es un lujo perfectamente recomendabe...y permisible .

Gracias.


----------



## Superoeo (4 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Aviso a navegantes por lo que corre en reddit, Poloniex con actividades 'raras'. No puedo poner link porque lo he leído en el móvil es de hace 10h el hilo x si lo queréis buscar.



¿De qué tipo de actividades raras estamos hablando? Ahora mismo tengo todo en Poloniex y tradeando con ello, por lo que me preocupa bastante este tema :vomito:

Por cierto creo que voy a meter más en XRP en cuanto corrija un poco porque tiene muy buena pinta. Ya entré hace un rato en ETH a fin de dejarlo para largo plazo.


----------



## Claudius (4 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> A falta de un 10% de blockchain...la bajada se paró, literalmente. Y de hech, ahora recuerdo porqué no profundicé en Monero. Por eso y por lo que afecta al pc donde está. Me lo avisó antes un teleco y tal cual fue.
> 
> Con Monero y PIVX yendo a trancas y barrancas recela uno bastante sobre la precariedad de propuestas qe están recibiendo pasta a mares y de cómo está el patio. En el foro de PIVX hay decenas, si no cientos de posts reclamando unas coins que no aparecen, un cliente que no se carga... En fin, no son productos ACABADOS. Y hablamos de cientos de millones de pavos de capitalización.
> 
> ...



Inflación vs deflación | El Economista


La otra cara de Bitcoin: deflación y tipo de cambio

The Issuance Model in Ethereum - Ethereum Blog


Inflation in Fiat vs Pure Digital Currencies

Ethereum VS Bitcoin

A eth, no la tenéis que ver moneda, sino como si fuera una 'materia prima' tipo petróleo que el merado le da 1 valor, y ya sabemos que del petróleo se pueden sacar muchas cosas que no es el fluido negro, pues de eth, con smart-contract parecido (ahora la moda sub-tokens dentro de eth token)

https://medium.com/@Spiralus/inflation-in-fiat-vs-pure-digital-currencies-228ec462d05e


----------



## Kondarra (4 May 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> ¿De qué tipo de actividades raras estamos hablando? Ahora mismo tengo todo en Poloniex y tradeando con ello, por lo que me preocupa bastante este tema :vomito:
> 
> 
> 
> Por cierto creo que voy a meter más en XRP en cuanto corrija un poco porque tiene muy buena pinta. Ya entré hace un rato en ETH a fin de dejarlo para largo plazo.





Al loro si XRP supera con ganas los 0,07€. Es su ATH. Ha hecho un primer intento y no lo ha conseguido, pero tampoco ha retrocedido mucho.


----------



## Claudius (4 May 2017)

Con este acuerdo Dash, aumenta su conexión con FIAT
La alianza de Coinapult y Crypto Capital permitirá la compra con USD, EUR, GBP, CAD, AUD, JPY, CNY, HKD (Dólar de Hong Kong), TRY (Lira Turca), CZK (Corona de la República Checa) , Y el PLN (zloty polaco). 
::

*According to Dash, Coinapult’s partnership with Crypto Capital, owners of an international money transmitter license
*
(Licencia como Money graham por ejemplo)

Bitcoin Alternative Dash Collaborates With Coinapult to Launch Gateway for Regulated Crypto to Fiat Conversion - Crowdfund Insider


----------



## paketazo (4 May 2017)

Otra noticia interesante:

5.4.17: Your morning briefing | PaymentsSource

Un saludo


----------



## racional (4 May 2017)

Me acabo de comprar una pocas de Peercoin, viendo lo que ya ha pasado otras veces en el chat de btc-e.com, uy que esta y Namecoin en el pasado estuvieron a $10, todo parece indicar que se repetira, por lo que hay una potencial subida x3.

Dejo constancia de como estan ahora mismo.


----------



## Superoeo (4 May 2017)

Soy idiota perdido....

Vendí todos mis LTC a 22,60$ esperando que corrigiese para recomprar, y nada más hacerlo, Pump y se va a los 25$.....

He vuelto a recomprar a 24,5$ palmando pasta y con la lección aprendida de: HOLD es HOLD.....

Pero bueno, ya me tocaba una cura de humildad de estas para no volver a caer en los mismos errores de antaño y dejarme llevar por las emociones...

(Iba a hacer lo mismo con XRP por si no perforaba el ATH, pero me estoy quietecito mejor....)

---------- Post added 04-may-2017 at 18:58 ----------




Kondarra dijo:


> Al loro si XRP supera con ganas los 0,07€. Es su ATH. Ha hecho un primer intento y no lo ha conseguido, pero tampoco ha retrocedido mucho.



Parece que va por buen camino. Al final he entrado con unas cuantas chapas más así que espero que rompa....


----------



## Divad (4 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Monero lleva un 28,77% en 7D. Por como va el reparto, le tocaría subir a NEM y MaidSafeCoin un 20%~ :rolleye:
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Subida para NEM en menos de 24h
-1.01%	16.45% 32.51%

MaidSafeCoin a subido a 9,23% en el promedio de 7D.

XRP ha roto la barrera y está en los 0.076374$

Gracias por la info Claudius y paketazo, la pasarela altscoins a FIAT comienzan a brotar. Primeros avisos para los bitcoñeros. 

Cuánto más veo subir de valor todo (y esto no es más que el 10%? o menos de todo lo que falta por entrar :XX, más me toco ::

Hay que estar al loro y cubrirse el culo de las trampas de los "listos", en cualquier momento se cepillan una exchange o se sacan un bug de la manga que tiraría a la baja alguna cripto aunque siga su curso alcista.


----------



## Lord Vader (4 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> ¿Alguno ha usado alguna vez un cajero de btc? ¿Al vender btc te da efectivo o ingreso en cuenta?* ¿Completamente anónimo?*





Léete los hilos de Bitcoin. Se han tratado ya casi todas las cosas que veo ahora por aquí.

ppd-
_BTC de la calle Sta. Engracia. Y la transferencia de los bitcoins fue inmediata. Como decía, no me pidieron absolutamente nada, únicamente mi dirección bitcoin.

_


----------



## paketazo (4 May 2017)

Todo esto me empieza a recordar a este video:

Champagne Tower - YouTube

La copa de arriba evidentemente es BTC, las siguientes ETH, XRP, LTC...Dash. Monero...y así hasta abajo...y el liquido dorado es el capital que va entrando.

La duda que tengo es que pasará si la primera copa colapsa sobre el resto...

Champagne Pyramid Epic Fail - YouTube

Lo evidente es que hay que ir bebiendo al menos una parte de las copas que se vayan llenando.

Un saludo, y pies en el suelo.


----------



## Divad (4 May 2017)

Un buen ejemplo de como Bitcoin controla el chorro de dinero que entra y sale, pero si te fijas, ahora (que sepamos) están ETH y DASH para recibir directamente dinero FIAT. 

Cuando comiencen a facilitarse los pagos en cualquier cripto... ya no tendrá sentido pasar por Bitcoin por no habar del costo y tiempo que supone. Seguirá subiendo Bitcoin mientras tenga el control del peaje y con ello hace que suba su valor, pero todos sabemos que sin desarrollo interno de Bitcoin estará condenada a desaparecer. Eso sí, hay que agradecer sus 113,662 GB que han servido para evolucionar el sistema. 



Spoiler



No me sorprendería que jugasen con la numerología y el tamaño final de Bitcoin fuese otro de los miles de mensajes que recibimos constantemente.


----------



## Claudius (4 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Todo esto me empieza a recordar a este video:
> 
> Champagne Tower - YouTube
> 
> ...



Estaba mirando el vídeo y yo la duda que tengo, es que tramará el chino kudeiro que está mirando y sonriendo *ya con una copa* el ya va servido... :XX:
Seguro que tira del mantel, y no salió en el vídeo. 

Seguro que le decía al novio, tranquilo que si me sale, que en Bitman, lo probamos muchas veces. :XX:


----------



## Kondarra (4 May 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Soy idiota perdido....
> 
> Vendí todos mis LTC a 22,60$ esperando que corrigiese para recomprar, y nada más hacerlo, Pump y se va a los 25$.....
> 
> ...





Ha roto su ATH con claridad y va disparada, tiene buena pinta XRP. +47% en las últimas 24h. 

Yo ya dejé de moverme. Mi experiencia es que así no haces más que perder o dejar de ganar. Elegir proyectos y quieto ahí, ya llegará el turno de subida. HOLD!!


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (4 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Ha roto su ATH con claridad y va disparada, tiene buena pinta XRP. +47% en las últimas 24h.
> 
> Yo ya dejé de moverme. Mi experiencia es que así no haces más que perder o dejar de ganar. Elegir proyectos y quieto ahí, ya llegará el turno de subida. HOLD!!



Eso es, yo tengo 20.000 xrp(aparte del Eth, btc y demás), solo con que lleguen a 1 dolar me daré por satisfecho y a vivir.

No pido tanto, no?
:|ienso:

Hay dias que uno se dice a una misma: coño, Satoshi, trata de estar un par de semanas sin curiosear y veras como cuando lo vuelvas a mirar tendras un pellizco más..


----------



## Merlin (4 May 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> 1. La recogida de beneficios en Alts se sigue haciendo en BTC.
> 
> 2. La entrada en muchas Alts se sigue haciendo a través de BTC.
> 
> ...



El punto 2 es lo que no entiendo ¿Por qué rayos hay que comprar primero BTC para comprar una altcoin como Ripple? ¿Por qué no se pueden comprar todas las altcoins directamente con FIAT?

Y mientras escribía este mensaje Ripple a 0,084$, toma ya :Aplauso:


----------



## Claudius (4 May 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Eso es, yo tengo 20.000 xrp(aparte del Eth, btc y demás), solo con que lleguen a 1 dolar me daré por satisfecho y a vivir.
> 
> No pido tanto, no?
> :|ienso:
> ...



Pides la luna con xrp... tu has visto las fichas que hay.. ::
y la revaloración de 1$ vs esa cantidad de fichas.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (4 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Pides la luna con xrp... tu has visto las fichas que hay.. ::
> y la revaloración de 1$ vs esa cantidad de fichas.



Marcate el mensaje para dentro de un par de años, si fallo en mis predicciones,te invito a una buena hamburguesa.

Hay que ser ambiciosa y realista, esta muy jodido? si, por supuesto.

Siempre existirá el .. PERO..:XX:

8:


----------



## Kondarra (4 May 2017)

Yo porque sé que no voy a ser capaz, pero a veces pienso que estaría bien elegir ahora X proyectos, invertir, paper wallets... y 5 años sin mirar cómo va.


----------



## Claudius (4 May 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Marcate el mensaje para dentro de un par de años, si fallo en mis predicciones,te invito a una buena hamburguesa.
> 
> Hay que ser ambiciosa y realista, esta muy jodido? si, por supuesto.
> 
> ...



Te la dedico, pero con cariño. Y recuerda que anuncié que 'mi cacharro' hace semanas hizo que sonara el cuerno de Thorin avisándome del despierte de 
[youtube]D7w4tarmI9o[/youtube]
Ripple, busca en la hemeroteca del hilo. Para hacerle un x2 bien pero de ahí... hasta tus deseos.. 


[youtube]mcAU47FlqMk[/youtube]


----------



## Chicosalchicha (4 May 2017)

Por donde me recomendais empezar con 500 euros a vista de seguir invirtiendo cada mes? Estoy pensando en comprar todo en ethereum, monero tb me llama la atencion pero no os veo muy entusiasmados con ella,dash esta muy alto o creeis q tiene futuro? me recomendais alguna otra? A ser posible q se pueda comprar en euros desde kraken.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (4 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Te la dedico, pero con cariño. Y recuerda que anuncié que 'mi cacharro' hace semanas hizo que sonara el cuerno de Thorin avisándome del despierte de Ripple, busca en la hemeroteca del hilo. Para hacerle un x2 bien pero de ahí... hasta tus deseos..
> 
> [youtube]mcAU47FlqMk[/youtube]



Gracias guapeton:cook::X:o

Hablando , hablando se nos ha ido ETH A ath.

Tambien he de decir que soy más de Asgard..


----------



## Morsa (4 May 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Marcate el mensaje para dentro de un par de años, si fallo en mis predicciones,te invito a una buena hamburguesa.
> 
> Hay que ser ambiciosa y realista, esta muy jodido? si, por supuesto.
> 
> ...



Te iba a decir lo mismo, pero casi mejor entro en la apuesta.

Si en dos años vale 1€ ( que lo dudo horrores) estaré encantado de pagar una hamburguesa. 

En caso contrario, a lo mejor me viene genial que me den de comer

PD- XRP ya empieza a corregir, Habías entrado 1 Billón en 24 horas al proyecto...


----------



## Divad (4 May 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Marcate el mensaje para dentro de un par de años, si fallo en mis predicciones,te invito a una buena hamburguesa.
> 
> Hay que ser ambiciosa y realista, esta muy jodido? si, por supuesto.
> 
> ...



Al ritmo que lleva acabará con todas las fichas y el valor superará tranquilamente 1$



Kondarra dijo:


> Yo porque sé que no voy a ser capaz, pero a veces pienso que estaría bien elegir ahora X proyectos, invertir, paper wallets... y 5 años sin mirar cómo va.



La mayoría son para comprar y guardar (hay que saber escoger los barcos premiados), es jodido saber cuando vender para sacar beneficios creyendo que bajará cuando muchas criptos están premiadas desde que fueron creadas.

El momento de compra será cuando los "listos" ejecuten el susto, veremos como afectan a las criptos y entonces será el último mejor momento de compra para aquellos que todavía no se hayan subido al barco.


----------



## plus ultra (4 May 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Por donde me recomendais empezar con 500 euros a vista de seguir invirtiendo cada mes? Estoy pensando en comprar todo en ethereum, monero tb me llama la atencion pero no os veo muy entusiasmados con ella,dash esta muy alto o creeis q tiene futuro? me recomendais alguna otra? A ser posible q se pueda comprar en euros desde kraken.



en 500€ me dijeron que BTC estaba caro,en 800,1000...espera que corrija...1200,1400...

si no tienes seguridad,ni mucha info coje una o varias del top 5 y a holdear.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (4 May 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> en 500€ me dijeron que BTC estaba caro,en 800,1000...espera que corrija...1200,1400...
> 
> si no tienes seguridad,ni mucha info coje una o varias del top 5 y a holdear.



Yo mismo a mi amigo le dije eso y tenia 2 btc a valor de 200, y los eth a 2 euros xD

Es q una moneda a ese valor de 200-300 para alguien q no este informado en el tema es algo tan chocante..pero nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena.


----------



## Superoeo (4 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Ha roto su ATH con claridad y va disparada, tiene buena pinta XRP. +47% en las últimas 24h.
> 
> Yo ya dejé de moverme. Mi experiencia es que así no haces más que perder o dejar de ganar. Elegir proyectos y quieto ahí, ya llegará el turno de subida. HOLD!!



Pues sí, está claro que hay que seguir la máxima del HOLD si no se quiere correr el riesgo de perder pasta....

En cuanto tenga un momento empiezo a hacerme wallets y a sacar casi todo de Poloniex y dejar algo para tradear si me da por ahí, pero algo que no me ocasione daños morales de perderlo haciendo el gamba xD

Por cierto, vaya leche lleva el BTC, no? Está cayendo a plomo
(Y el resto también cae aunque algo menos. A dónde está yendo toda la pasta que está saliendo de BTC?)


----------



## Claudius (4 May 2017)

Bueno, ahí llegó el dump en btc previsible, y el resto siguiéndola a su ritmo.
Aunque no es lo mismo perder 200$ por token que 2$-4


----------



## Divad (4 May 2017)

En la anterior hubo una corrección de 400$~, si ocurre lo mismo se quedará sobre los 1200$ y como sigan en la misma línea los hijos de Saturno se comerán al padre


----------



## Superoeo (5 May 2017)

De momento parece que se recupera sin muchos apuros...


----------



## racional (5 May 2017)

ETH va en serio. Apenas le ha afectado esta bajada, hasta se ha reforzado.


----------



## ciberobrero (5 May 2017)

Voy hasta las cejas de ETH, me voy a pagar el chalet, nada mal para un ciberobrero como yo eh? La envidia del barrio.


----------



## Divad (5 May 2017)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Voy hasta las cejas de ETH, me voy a pagar el chalet, nada mal para un ciberobrero como yo eh? La envidia del barrio.



Enhorabuena! :Baile::Aplauso:

Los que se quedan mirando y lo critican acabarán viendo como la nueva oleada de "ricos" salvará a la Humanidad reactivando la economía :: El agujero negro se lo tragará todo, hasta la garantía de los 100k€ :fiufiu: solo quedará vender sus propiedades para entrar en el nuevo Sistema. 

Aferrarse al sistema FIAT cuando los mismos creadores están en ETH, Ripple,... ejem.... ejemm.... Ir en contra del amo dentro de su juego es absurdo :: si lo apoyas te da dinero, si vas en contra te lo quita :XX: 

Desde su creación ya está destinada a ser la madre ETH junto con los enanitos 8: ::, basta con ver el recorrido que llevan :rolleye:


----------



## racional (5 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Monero lleva un 28,77% en 7D. Por como va el reparto, le tocaría subir a NEM y MaidSafeCoin un 20%~ :rolleye:



Justo, ha subido el NEM mas o menos eso.


----------



## Divad (5 May 2017)

racional dijo:


> Justo, ha subido el NEM mas o menos eso.



Justo? Lleva un 56,17% ahora en 7D. Un buen chute para una calma/corrección y a seguir subiendo :Baile:

Seguro que Alonso está detrás de Dash,... ETH le he pegado un adelanto por el exterior con la calma :XX:

ETH $96.54	
DASH $94.77	

Esperaba los 100 de DASH, pero tras el adelantamiento los he vendido 8: Eso sí, las gracias por los beneficios generados 

Raro es que no le llegue el pulso a MaidSafeCoin :fiufiu: 

Buenas noches!


----------



## jorge (5 May 2017)

Buenas,

Me uno a la secta de las criptos, tarde, pero mejor que nunca...y tengo varias preguntas que me gustaría que algún amable forero las contestase:

Sin tener mucha idea de este mundillo me lanzo a comprar unos pocos ethers y una ínfima parte de bitcoin en COINBASE por algunas opis buenas de la página según algunos foreros, y lo primero que no me ha gustado es que me hagan mandarles una copia digital del DNI o pasaporte, no sé si esto es la tónica general en las demás páginas. : 
Me he quedado un poco preocupado por opiniones que he leído sobre esta página:

Coinbase opiniones | Opiniones de clientes sobre Coinbase | coinbase.com

Por otro lo estoy intentando bajarme la wallet de bitcoin.org pero veo que tarda muchísimo tiempo en descargarse y se me calienta el puto portátil. Esto es así y no hay más remedio si quiero la wallet de bitcoin o hay otras alternativas para tenerla?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## mack008 (5 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Bueno, ahí llegó el dump en btc previsible, y el resto siguiéndola a su ritmo.
> Aunque no es lo mismo perder 200$ por token que 2$-4



tampoco es lo mismo tener una decena que una centena o millar de tokens

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## djun (5 May 2017)

jorge dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Me uno a la secta de las criptos, tarde, pero mejor que nunca...y tengo varias preguntas que me gustaría que algún amable forero las contestase:
> 
> ...



Sobre lo de identificarte con el DNI, creo que hay varios Exchanges en los que casi no te requerirán datos para registrarte y poder comprar Bitcoin... siempre, al ser una cuenta no verificada, comprarías con un límite de 2000 euros diarios por ejemplo. Algún Exchange de estos puede ser Poloniex y creo que también Bitstamp. Algún forero que lo conozca mejor seguro que lo aclarará. 

También puedes comprar bitcoin anónimamente a través de Localbitcoin ( LocalBitcoins.com: La forma más rápida y fácil de comprar y vender bitcoins ) y por medio de Bitsquare ( Bitsquare - The decentralized bitcoin exchange )

Como wallet de bitcoin tienes varios ( Elige tu monedero - Bitcoin ): 

*Bitcoin Core* ( Descargar - Bitcoin ) es el wallet oficial de Bitcoin. Este monedero te requiere descargarte toda la blockchain y sincronizarla lo cual es lento y requiere mucho espacio. 

También tienes *Electrum* (puede ser portable), esta no requiere descargar la blockchain, es segura, facil de usar, y es mas ágil y mas aconsejable. 
https://electrum.org/#home


----------



## juli (5 May 2017)

Claudius...anoche , GAME : Yabbbadabbadoooo !!! 2.0

Pese a que la crecida parece venir de USO REAL, compensadita y paso a paso...de puntillas hasta romper los 1,08 /1,10 donde estaba el motrollón de órdenes de compra en el primer pump.


*edito* : obviamnte, órdenes de venta.


----------



## Merlin (5 May 2017)

jorge dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Me uno a la secta de las criptos, tarde, pero mejor que nunca...y tengo varias preguntas que me gustaría que algún amable forero las contestase:
> 
> ...



El exchange más rápido para empezar a comprar es Kraken. Bitstamp te pide que te identifiques antes de poder comprar.


----------



## paketazo (5 May 2017)

Hay que dar la enhorabuena a los de ETH, han superado los 100$, algo que hasta yo mismo admito que no veía hace unos meses.

El tiempo ha puesto a los que se reían cuando el fork en su lugar, y aseguraban desde otro foro conocido, que esta moneda terminaría arruinando a sus tenedores...

Hay que saber ver, y entender, y si no se sabe o no se puede, mejor callar y aprender.

Me alegro que muchos de los habituales de este foro hayan pillado cacho...y lo sigan pillando.

Veremos como sigue el "invento" en general, pero de momento fuerte, y entrando dinero a "raudales"

Buen día a todos...y recordad...soñad, pero con los pies en el suelo

por cierto...a este ritmo de subidas, lograré sacar lo que me queda en polo para las uvas de fin de año...ya solo 19 Dash por día. :abajo:


----------



## Claudius (5 May 2017)

Como veo que hay mucha demanda de entrar, os voy a escribir 4 letras para que queden para la posteridad 
*como comprar 'rápidamente' limitando dar datos personales,* 
con protección de fraudes con las tecnologías más habituales de pago: tarjetas de débito/crédigo o Paypal. (Info. de Libre distribución)

1º
Para el cambio de dinero FIAT a crypto hay que tener en cuenta que el líder con más conexiones actualmente es Bitcoin, si bien existen conexión directa *hoy* con otras destacando Litecoin, Ethereum, Dash

2º
Para que uno evalue como está el mercado de entrada, se puede usar este portal:
*Bestchange*
503 Service Unavailable

3º
En el siguiente ejemplo he elegido de 2 columnas: Give/Get 

a) Qué deseo obtener Bitcoin con Paypal
503 Service Unavailable

Elijo paypal, porque tiene protección a los usuarios, y los crypto-nóveles tendrán más *seguridad* en su primera compra, en caso de algún problema.

Y me muestra, una lista de operadores: _OJO, ni son todos los que están, ni están todos los que son.
_
4º
Podéis hacer el mismo ejemplo, para otros pares de divisas y medios de pago, como tarjeta, transferencias, etc.

5º
En el ejemplo btc/paypal
Luego podéis mirar en el centro de la pantalla, datos de los exchange con mover el cursor, comisión, opiniones, etc. 

6º Elegís unos cuantos y evaluáis la confianza que os den

7º Mientras decidís, os tendréis que mirar un software de monedero, hay decenas, pero para nóveles, voy a elegir uno hoy: Jaxx
Jaxx Ether, Ether Classic, Dash, DAO, Litecoin, REP, and Bitcoin Andorid Wallet - Reviews and Features | CryptoCompare.com

Jaxx IO

¿Por qué? 

a) Es multi-plataforma, osea con el mismo interface en diferentes aparatos, ordenador/pc encontraréis los mismos términos.

b) Está orientado a la experiencia fácil, del usuario final y sólo aprendiendo una experiencia, tendréis la posibilidad de interactuarl en pc, tablet, móvil.

c) Es multidivisa soportando: Bitcoin, Ethereum, Dash, Litecoin y otras 

d) Permite copias de seguridad (muy importante siempre)


Otros wallets
Bad Request

8º Cuando habéis instalado este wallet, deberéis explorarle para aprender su funcionamiento y ver el formato de la dirección tanto en números como en código QR de cada crypto, btc, dash, ltc, etc. que será vuestra primera 'cuenta corriente' en esa crypto.

9º Ya podéis volver al punto 6º y con el que halláis elegido por vuestras investigaciones de el, en google, hacer la primer compra, que con paypal, es tán fácil como decir

Que cryto elegís
La dirección (copy&pegar siempre verificando los números primeros y últimos) 
E indicar la cuenta paypal


----------



## burbujeado (5 May 2017)

@Claudius.

¿Siempre hay que comprar bitcoins y utilizarlo para comprar otras altcoins o se puede pasar de dinero FIAT a altcoins directamente?


----------



## Claudius (5 May 2017)

burbujeado dijo:


> @Claudius.
> 
> ¿Siempre hay que comprar bitcoins y utilizarlo para comprar otras altcoins o se puede pasar de dinero FIAT a altcoins directamente?



Depende, la alt-coin. Como dije antes: Ethereum, Litecoin y Dash, soportan la entrada directa, luego si se quiere comprar 'shit-coins' hay que pasar por Bitcoin.
Ejem: Si se quiere comprar Ethereum Classic (que tiene muy buensa previsiones) tendría que pasar por btc.

Pero si se quiere comprar, Ethereum, para mantener, se puede pasar por btc y luego eth (más comisiones que pagas) o pasar directamente a eth.

Un ejemplo de exchange de los que puse antes (no lo estoy recomendando !!)

Bitcoin to Visa or Mastercard EUR exchange

Y aquí comentarios de el en el foro de más información de crypto-tecnología de la red:
24pay.me - Exchange, fund/withdraw BitCoin, LiteCoin, BTC-E

En el se puede entrar directamente a bitcoin y litecoin, como podréis observar.

---------- Post added 05-may-2017 at 11:37 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> por cierto...a este ritmo de subidas, lograré sacar lo que me queda en polo para las uvas de fin de año...ya solo 19 Dash por día. :abajo:



En Polo te dejan hasta 6 btc, si no recuerdo mal, no entiendo como sacas 19 dash por día.. :ouch:


----------



## paketazo (5 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> En Polo te dejan hasta 6 btc, si no recuerdo mal, no entiendo como sacas 19 dash por día.. :ouch:




Mi límite es de 2000$ por día para salirme de polo a otra dirección externa.

Si quiero aumentar mi límite, fotito con el Pasaporte en mano, o DNI...no es por no hacerlo, que si hay que hacerlo se hace, lo que pasa es que no me fio yo de lo que hará en un futuro un exchanger con mis datos y copia de mis documentos personales.

No me extrañaría que en unos años aparezcan documentos falsos (asociados a cuentas corrientes verdaderas) en las islas Caimán, Panamá, Suiza...con nuestros nombres...ya me entiendes.


----------



## digipl (5 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Y cuál sería ,en tu opinión , una muestra de lo que se salva ?



Aparte de los actuales reyes, Bitcoin y Ethereum, que están a otro nivel, los equipos y desarrollos mas interesantes son los de Zcash y Maidsafe. También se podría añadir a Factom. Ripple es interesante aunque su situación de nadar entre dos aguas puede ser peligrosa. 
NXT también ha tenido un desarrollo notable aunque, a mi modo de ver, nació muerta por su pésima distribución cosa que a Dash también le puede pasar. 

Y en el entorno blockchain, aunque ofreciendo soluciones software sin su propia moneda, añadiría a Monax (el antiguo Eris Industries), Kadena y Quorum. Y, evidentemente, habrá que seguir a Hyperledger.

De todas maneras un buen equipo tampoco asegura nada. Casi todos han tenido fallos clamorosos (recordar TheDao) y muchos están embarcados en desarrollos extremadamente complejos que pueden descarrilar o estancarse en cualquier momento. Además muchos compiten por el mismo nicho de mercado y, habitualmente, la mayoría desaparecerán en favor de una o dos dominantes que no tienen por que ser las más avanzadas técnicamente.


----------



## Claudius (5 May 2017)

digipl dijo:


> Aparte de los actuales reyes, Bitcoin y Ethereum, que están a otro nivel, los equipos y desarrollos mas interesantes son los de Zcash y Maidsafe. También se podría añadir a Factom.



digipl, a Factom, le ha salido competición con producto:
Apostille vs Factom
(Por cierto el post, de una empresa Española) yeahh! 

Tienen la ventaja de quien está metido, y que seguro que tendrá volumen de negocio en USA y satélites, pero en oriente... no se yo.



digipl dijo:


> NXT también ha tenido un desarrollo notable aunque, a mi modo de ver, nació muerta por su pésima distribución cosa que a Dash también le puede pasar.
> 
> De todas maneras un buen equipo tampoco asegura nada. Casi todos han tenido fallos clamorosos (recordar TheDao) y muchos están embarcados en desarrollos extremadamente complejos que pueden descarrilar o estancarse en cualquier momento. Además muchos compiten por el mismo nicho de mercado y, habitualmente, la mayoría desaparecerán en favor de una o dos dominantes que no tienen por que ser las más avanzadas técnicamente.



En Dash, yo al tema de la distribución no lo veo un problema, para su producto. Tienen un objetivo, y un nicho de mercado, y hoja de ruta para hacer un front-end incrustado en su red, no supeditados al éxito de un producto de un tercero. Las sinergias que están creando con 'el mundo real' y no enterprise, sino PYME, puede sorprender muchísimo, luego quedaría el tema de la viabilidad y escalabilidad del proyecto a nivel técnico. 

Tu párrafo de: _no tienen por que ser las más avanzadas técnicamente._
Es otro indicador.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (5 May 2017)

Zcash y monero se basan sobre todo en ser lo mas anonimo q hay no? Cual es mejor apuesta?


----------



## Divad (5 May 2017)

@Claudius: Revisando monederos me he topado con coinomi. Soporte un chorro de criptos y por ser Open Source ya gana puntos en seguridad.

La gran pega de todos los monederos es que no tiene multifirma o factor de autenticación, indispensable para evitar keylogger.

Buen aporte sobre Apostille


----------



## Claudius (5 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> @Claudius:
> 
> Buen aporte sobre Apostille



Ya has mandado construir el mosaico encima de la entrada de tu casa 
Para rendirme honores ?


----------



## djun (5 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> @Claudius: Revisando monederos me he topado con coinomi. Soporte un chorro de criptos y por ser Open Source ya gana puntos en seguridad.
> 
> La gran pega de todos los monederos es que no tiene multifirma o factor de autenticación, indispensable para evitar keylogger.
> 
> Buen aporte sobre Apostille



Soporta bastantes criptos pero solo tienen la version para Android. Creo que estan pensando en hacer también una versión para escritorio. A ver para cuando.


----------



## paketazo (5 May 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Zcash y monero se basan sobre todo en ser lo mas anonimo q hay no? Cual es mejor apuesta?



Como apuesta cualquiera es buena, como madurez de proyecto, Monero, como proyecto respaldado por caras y con buena financiación sin duda Zcash.

Lo que me gusta de Zcash, es que creo que será de aquí a un par de años una de las monedas mejor distribuidas de las que tenemos ahora mismo, ya que no es como otras que muchos compraron montañas a 1$ o menos.

Zcash, creo recordar que lo menos que estuvo fue sobre 30$ (hablo de memoria), lo que hace que poca gente haya acaparado gran monto de coins.

Monero tiene una comunidad muy grande tras ella, y mira si es anónima, que a veces ni yo mismo me entero muy bien de lo que tengo o hago cuando abro su wallet.

Un saludo


----------



## juli (5 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Con el comando comentado el otro día / dumpprivkey / Una vez abierta la interfaz gráfica del cliente de turno, aunque no te hayas bajado la blockchain, puedes obtener la clave privada de la address de que dispones a la vista.
> 
> Se supone que ya podrías recibir y mandar coins...pero, lo veis seguro para almacenar cantidades grandes ? Algún forero está utilizando ese sistema ? / Sé que Divad lo ha comentado alguna vez, no sé si por ese ssitema ...pero me gustaría contar con la opinión de los foreros que lo hubiesen utilizado o lo estén haciendo ahora mismo.
> 
> Gracias.



Buenas, callejón sin salida, así que me permito repetirme, por si alguien puede echar un cable.

1- Si estoy bajando un core que va a tardar días pero tengo ya addresses generadas y sus private keys correspondientes , es evidente que puedo recibir en esas direcciones, pero...hay algún modo de ENVIAR desde la misma interfaz u otro sitio con los 2 datos /pub + priv /...o he de esperar a que baje toda la blockchain ???

2- La blockchain de Factom sencillamente no parece ni INTENTAR bajarla. Te descarga una cartera llamada enterprise . Y yo no le veo consola incorporada por ninguna parte, así que pese a tener capacidad de crear Addresses, no sé cómo identificar sus respectivas private keys.

Alguna sugerencia, por favor ? / u otra opción / Llevo casi una semana viéndolas subir y comiéndome las uñas.

Gracias.


----------



## racional (5 May 2017)

Comparando los graficos de Monero y ZCash, diria que el de ZCash esta mejor, subida con volumen.


----------



## Kondarra (5 May 2017)

Los dos días que lleva XRP son alucinantes. Ahora un +47% respecto a ayer. Ayer hablábamos de si rompía su ath de 0,07€. Está a 0,093€ ahora. Enhorabuena a los agraciados.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (5 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Los dos días que lleva XRP son alucinantes. Ahora un +47% respecto a ayer. Ayer hablábamos de si rompía su ath de 0,07€. Está a 0,093€ ahora. Enhorabuena a los agraciados.



Claudius y Morsa, las hamburguesas, primer aviso:XX::XX:

BTC dominance , 56,1%, ojito.


----------



## Kondarra (5 May 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Claudius y Morsa, las hamburguesas, primer aviso:XX::XX:





No sé si llegaras a oler la hamburguesa, pero lo cierto es que en cosa de 1-1,5 meses ha hecho un x10...


----------



## Divad (5 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Ya has mandado construir el mosaico encima de la entrada de tu casa
> Para rendirme honores ?



Cabe decir que entré el 30 de abril a 0.00003785 (BTC), incluso es pronto para subirse y sacar tajada. 

La verdad que los honores son para todos los que estamos aquí compartiendo diferentes puntos de vista e intentar dar pelotazos sin parar 



djun dijo:


> Soporta bastantes criptos pero solo tienen la version para Android. Creo que estan pensando en hacer también una versión para escritorio. A ver para cuando.



Lo he mirado, pero sin las dos medidas de seguridad que he mencionado no sirve de nada que sea Open Source cuando con un keylogger te sacan cualquier contraseña. Les voy a escribir un tuit a ver que dicen al respecto.

Aparte de comprar fichas, alguien está tradeando fiat/criptos, criptos/criptos? Lleváis buenas corridas?


----------



## Kondarra (5 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Cabe decir que entré el 30 de abril a 0.00003785 (BTC), incluso es pronto para subirse y sacar tajada.




¿De cuál hablas?


----------



## racional (5 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Los dos días que lleva XRP son alucinantes. Ahora un +47% respecto a ayer. Ayer hablábamos de si rompía su ath de 0,07€. Está a 0,093€ ahora. Enhorabuena a los agraciados.



Y Stellar Lumens más, que al parecer son familiares.


----------



## paketazo (5 May 2017)

No se vosotros, pero a mi todo esto me empieza a "preocupar" un poquito.

Puedo entender que proyectos promocionados y "pumpeados" además de usados como ETH, XRP, y algún otro puedan aumentar exponencialmente su valor en poco tiempo, pero aquí está pasando algo que se me escapa.


Le doy vueltas, y que BTC suba, puede tener cierta lógica, hay poco float n mercado, y es relativamente necesario para entrar fácil y rápido en cryptoland...vale...entonces sube y sube...

ETH...vale, la revolución de los contratos inteligentes, y muchas otras utilidades como el propio uso como moneda...

Dash...rápido, anónimo, bien financiado...podría pasar...

Pero es que aquí están subiendo un 100% coins que ya se daban por "fallecidas" sin apenas developers tras ellas.

Proyectos ya obsoletos, dónde están entrando al día del orden de 100 BTC...

Se me escapa algo...si mañana me dicen que desaparece el Fiat, podría entenderlo, más vale una mala crypto que sea solo mía, que un montón de papel mojado sin valor...

Incluso me valdría ver a Amazón o EBay, aceptando pasarelas de pago con todas las cryptos que suben como locas...

Pero la realidad de momento es que aquí solo adivino especulación e ideas de hold ante grandes revalorizaciones futuras...y lo dice uno que no vende nada de momento, pero que trata de entender este mercado.

He vivido de todo en los mercados de valores, derivados de todo tipo, incluso inmobiliarios...pero aquí se me escapa algo...

¿burbuja?

No, no puede ser solo una burbuja, pues nadie mete tanta pasta en algo que no entiende así a la ligera...vale con un mercado de varios millones de $$, pongamos incluso unvalor de 1.000 millones, pero ya vamos por : $46.493.366.027.

Joder...mirad la gráfica:




Necesito ideas lógicas que me ayuden a entender y valorar esto, creo que por aquí estamos demasiado "adormecidos" con esta droga y precisamos un "santo" que nos aclare que está pasando para predecir que va a pasar.

Un saludo


----------



## Chicosalchicha (5 May 2017)

No pueden estar manos grandes metiendo cantidades ilogicas de pasta en x monedas? La gente al ver q suben como locas venga a meter pasta y luego los gordos abandonan el barco comprando las buenas


----------



## racional (5 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> No, no puede ser solo una burbuja, pues nadie mete tanta pasta en algo que no entiende así a la ligera...vale con un mercado de varios millones de $$, pongamos incluso unvalor de 1.000 millones, pero ya vamos por : $46.493.366.027.



No es tanto dinero, Tesla por ejemplo vale un poco mas, 48 mil millones, y solo es una accion entre miles más. Y Apple vale la burrada de 700 mil millones. Entre tantos planes expansivos de la FED y el BCE hay mucho dinero liquido buscando donde meterse. Y las bolsas ahora mismo estan caras.


----------



## paketazo (5 May 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> No pueden estar manos grandes metiendo cantidades ilogicas de pasta en x monedas? La gente al ver q suben como locas venga a meter pasta y luego los gordos abandonan el barco comprando las buenas



Si tu fueras multimillonario, meterías aquí tu capital?

La mayoría jugamos con pasta que no precisamos o nos podemos permitir perder.

Empresas como Amazon podrían mañana sacar su propia crypto para usar en su plataforma...idem Apple, Google, Inditex...

Aquí, se nos escapa algo, y lo que espero es que no sea algo "gordo...negro y peludo" que venga con vaselina como equipamiento opcional.

ojo, que igual estamos en el comienzo de algo enorme...es lo que quiero llegar a creer, pero soy tan incrédulo que a veces me cuesta sacarme la venda.

Mi abuela, en paz descanse, me enseñó algo muy importante...los pobres siempre serán pobres, y los ricos, cada vez serán más ricos.

Un saludo


----------



## Madmarxius (5 May 2017)

coincido, hay varias cosas que no se entienden, hay muchos tokens que están desbocados, sin ningún criterio claro, creo que la idea es buscar donde refugiarse bien y de donde salirse a tiempo.

Yo ando en xrp, eth, dash, xmr, y rep (aquí por pura fe en el proyecto )
Litecoin lo abandoné durante esta última subida, sencillamente no creo en el que valor aporta a medio plazo, y no entiendo bien que hace subiendo así.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (5 May 2017)

racional dijo:


> No es tanto dinero, Tesla por ejemplo vale un poco mas, 48 mil millones, y solo es una accion entre miles más.



Creo que el lo dice en un transfondo en el que diriamos: Coño, como puede haber tanta pasta para algo que supuestamente vale tan "poco"?, teniendo en cuenta que el ciudadano medio( la mayoria) no sabe absolutamente NADA acerca de este mundillo, por lo tanto su valor es AUN muy pequeño pero no esta en equilibrio en cuanto a su valor monetario, más cuando hoy en dia la gente empieza a oir BITCOIN.. uii que es eso? una estafa piramidal..? cuidado que te van a robar! , pero otras criptos? wtf..

En el caso de Tesla, ahi los tienes innovando, entre coches que son baterias, construyendo tuneles, lanzando cohetes y haciendo la vida en el hogar más facil con la powerwall..son muy muy famosos, pero las criptos?


ummç


algo se cuece.. algo GORDO.

Y no es Kim Dotcom.


----------



## racional (5 May 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> pero las criptos?



Las cryptos han conseguido algo muy importante, un lugar donde guardar dinero protegiendolo de la inflación, si contar con algunas que son inflacionarias, y sin depender de ningun banco, bueno tambien podrias hacer esto con el oro, pero el oro plantea otras desventajas, como el transporte. Ademas la cotizacion del oro no es libre hoy por hoy, como lo es bitcoin.


----------



## juli (5 May 2017)

Aparte de los supuestos habituales como el protagonismo de BTC , que en cascada está tomando posiciones en todo y la entrada de himbersores nuevos más o menos del perfil tipo, yo llevo semanas pensando que para una corporación con posibles, hacerse con alguna cripto ,o casi, no es costoso. No desmedidamente en una proyección del protagonismo futuro que se avecina.

Ahora mismo, Dash...y hablamos de de un top ten monstruo , son 700 kilos. De otras con tiradas de 4 millones de coins a 2 pavos, ni hablamos. No es posicionamiento de himbersión, sino del mercado blockchain.


----------



## Divad (5 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> ¿De cuál hablas?



Es NEM. De igual modo también estoy contento de que suba XRP, que llevo casi unas 3k chapas ::



paketazo dijo:


> No se vosotros, pero a mi todo esto me empieza a "preocupar" un poquito.
> 
> Puedo entender que proyectos promocionados y "pumpeados" además de usados como ETH, XRP, y algún otro puedan aumentar exponencialmente su valor en poco tiempo, pero aquí está pasando algo que se me escapa.
> 
> ...



El mismo sistema se retroalimenta a si mismo. Crean olas que van regando a todas de forma equitativa. Había predicho que faltaba por subir NEM, lleva 64,19% 7D y MaidSafeCoin lleva un 19,56% 7D (dentro del 20%~ que había mencionado). 

Es más fácil ganar pasta si te dan a escoger entre dos opciones, pero si entras en el juego y ves 717 Currencies / 103 Assets... pues muchos seguramente ni entren, ya que antes de jugar nos gusta saber que aporta cada uno y uno no tiempo de estar al corriente de lo que hace cada una y lo que va haciendo.

Con solo saber quienes están detrás de ETH fui a la yugular. Al querer diversificar es cuando quieres seguir dando pelotazos, entonces analizas el top 10/20 y ya decides donde entrar para luego salirte recogiendo beneficios. 

Los pelotazos divertidos es cuando compras a precio de céntimos y acaban subiendo como si no hubiera un mañana... También se encuentran en la lista ICO, empiezan a un precio alto y en cuestión de minutos/horas es mandada al foso para que siga su crecimiento como todas las demás (momento de compra). De la lista y recién salidas del horno solo me decanto por las que están ligadas a la red ETH (REC20), si la madre está destinada a triunfar... los hijos, algunos más agraciados que otros también ::

Cuando el Sistema decida bajar las emociones a Bitcoin aprovecharán para hacer una buena sangría, los medios de desinformación venderán la noticia como el robo/perdida de millones de €/$... Noticias en la misma línea para retener a la sociedad que entre de forma masiva. Muchos dirán: Ya lo sabía yo que era una estafa más, se veía venir la estafa,... sin tener ningún conocimiento del juego.

Mientras tanto, el nuevo sistema seguirá tejiéndose... Hasta que saldrán al escenario mostrándose como el cambio al FIAT dando garantías con hechos de que lo ocurrido en el pasado no volverá a pasar.

---------- Post added 05-may-2017 at 14:58 ----------

Stellar‏Cuenta verificada @StellarOrg 22 hHace 22 horas
Más
Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation wants to use #blockchain to bring financial services to the poor. [url]http://*******/2q2njPa #finclusion[/URL]

Marchando 5k fichas para Lumens Stella ::


----------



## Meteorito→Tierra→Boom!→OK (5 May 2017)

Hay cosas para descargar pero falta un wallet online en el que se puedan almacenar las principales altcoins juntas, sin necesidad de dar documentación personal, como Blockchain.info es para Bitcoin pero para Ethereum, Ripple, Litecoin, Dash, Monero y las otras con más mercado.

De los monederos para instalar, grandes como Jaxx o Exodus siguen sin incorporar Ripple.


----------



## Claudius (5 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> No se vosotros, pero a mi todo esto me empieza a "preocupar" un poquito.



Efectivamente..

Quién se beneficia con el tradeo?

Quién crea hype para que el personal entre en modo que me lo pierdo?

Quién ha echo la primera norma, hacer ROI de los euros? 

Quién genera el 100% del tráfico de shit, de los operadores?

Qué token *sin lugar a duda*, da el mercado valor, por su mayor operatividad FIAT/Token?

Si mañana aparece el cartel de: Estamos con la web caída, por favor tenga paciencia. Quién se pondría nervioso?



Los token, son tuyos valgan lo que valgan si están en tu poder.

[youtube]yRmNgGEVUnA[/youtube]

---------- Post added 05-may-2017 at 16:39 ----------




juli dijo:


> Yo llevo semanas pensando que para una corporación con posibles, hacerse con alguna cripto ,o casi, no es costoso. No desmedidamente en una proyección del protagonismo futuro que se avecina.
> 
> Ahora mismo, Dash...y hablamos de de un top ten monstruo , son 700 kilos. De otras con tiradas de 4 millones de coins a 2 pavos, ni hablamos. No es posicionamiento de himbersión, sino del mercado blockchain.



Asi es, y no vas equivocado. El otro día lance una hipótesis con el token Voxel, de la empresa Voxelus de ejemplo antes que la largara Poloniex extrañamente con otras, sigo con la hipótesis.

Si miras desde el prisma extrapolado a la moda de startups + capital venture (emprendimientos tecnológicos que buscan ser empresas ) si yo hubiera querido comprar sillones de Dash, en 2016, con hacer un fondo de inversión y montar n MN, tengo capacidad de 'influir' en las proposiciones que se hagan.

Sea una empresa, un estado, o el propio staff, pero lo que se es que el valor de la 'startup' me interesará que despegue, o que en determinado momento baje, para tener más 'acciones/token'.

Pero eso mismo pasa en Bitcoin, el caso lo tienes en Roger Ver un earl-adopter que tiene intereses en influenciar, o cualquier bitcoiner, que está a la caza de dumps para hacerse con más tokens *(poder)* el valor casi que es irrelevante, es visión de ahorrador vs visión de 'fondo buitre'.

Son negocios sobre una tecnología y mucha gente ntnpi de que a lo mejor ya se han tomado las posiciones que había que tomar. Hace bastantes meses o incluso años.

Qué le costaba a Microsoft, forrarse de tokens de Bitcoin, antes que anunciara que en Xbox iba a permitir su pago? Y el dueño de Destinia?


----------



## djun (5 May 2017)

Meteorito→Tierra→Boom!→OK dijo:


> Hay cosas para descargar pero falta un wallet online en el que se puedan almacenar las principales altcoins juntas, sin necesidad de dar documentación personal, como Blockchain.info es para Bitcoin pero para Ethereum, Ripple, Litecoin, Dash, Monero y las otras con más mercado.
> 
> De los monederos para instalar, grandes como Jaxx o Exodus siguen sin incorporar Ripple.



Sería bueno que dierámos a conocer los mejores wallet online multicoins donde guardar diferentes criptos, que useis o conozcais. Quizá no sea el wallet mas seguro, pero creo que pueden ser útiles. Otros wallets de escritorio requieren descargar, sincronizar blockchain, etc. 

Yo conozco este: 
coinpayments.net


----------



## Divad (5 May 2017)

Por twitter responden rápido coinomi‏:




> @CoinomiWallet
> Great Open Source! But without Multi-Signature or 2 Factor Authentication the money can be stolen with a keylogger.Solution?
> 
> coinomi‏ @CoinomiWallet 7 minhace 7 minutos
> ...





Se agradece que estén en ello y el argumento dado ni con pinzas se sostiene cuando el móvil es el más vulnerable :XX:


----------



## mudj (5 May 2017)

Alguien me puede informar de dos cosas?: 1 sobre onelife/onecoin. Yo he buscado información y es una putada estafa piramidal; pero ahí va mi segunda pregunta. Estoy preocupado por un amigo que esta metido en ello, organiza y viaja por todo el lundo: Ahora esta en Macao.. Que puede pasarle? . Me refiero a que estoy verdaderamente preocupado por el y me da miedo que pueda acabar en una cárcel. . Que pensais?


----------



## Divad (5 May 2017)

mudjab dijo:


> Alguien me puede informar de dos cosas?: 1 sobre onelife/onecoin. Yo he buscado información y es una putada estafa piramidal; pero ahí va mi segunda pregunta. Estoy preocupado por un amigo que esta metido en ello, organiza y viaja por todo el lundo: Ahora esta en Macao.. Que puede pasarle? . Me refiero a que estoy verdaderamente preocupado por el y me da miedo que pueda acabar en una cárcel. . Que pensais?



Qué te hace pensar que no es consciente de que está estafando?

Si se hubiese espabilado en subirse a las criptos premiadas igual no habría escogido el camino fácil de estafar y así tener dinero rápido. 

El problema que puede tener es que puede ser cogido por sorpresa y lo único que puede quedar con "vida" sean sus órganos en el mercado negro.


----------



## mudj (5 May 2017)

Uf no me digas eso por favor 
De veras desconozco mucho todo eso, ya soy vejete...No se que es una cripto premiada.
De veras lo ves tan.mal?.. Yo no se, lo conozco, me parece buen chico....pero claro lo veo viajando por todo el mundo...y no se, me preocupa (más por su madre la verdad...)


----------



## Divad (5 May 2017)

mudjab dijo:


> Uf no me digas eso por favor
> De veras desconozco mucho todo eso, ya soy vejete...No se que es una cripto premiada.
> De veras lo ves tan.mal?.. Yo no se, lo conozco, me parece buen chico....pero claro lo veo viajando por todo el mundo...y no se, me preocupa (más por su madre la verdad...)



Cada uno debe de ser consecuente en su camino. Si quiere desconectar lo mejor que podría hacer es cambiarse de identidad y sino a viajar sin volver nunca a casa.

En el mejor de los casos, usted puede seguir viendo a su madre. Al fin y al cabo cada uno es dueño de su camino y cada uno acaba recogiendo lo que siembra... 

No sirve de nada juzgar el camino de otros, pues uno puede escuchar, pero no por ello hará lo que le diga. Quién se cree que es uno mismo juzgando el camino de otro? Dios? :fiufiu:

Dejadlo que disfrute y en vez de decir lo que tiene que hacer o dejar de hacer, darle mimos


----------



## Merlin (5 May 2017)

Esta mañana un tío ha dicho en Reddit que la Fed planea subir los tipos de interés y que eso será bueno para las criptos. Le he preguntado a qué se refería exáctamente y me ha contestado que si la Fed sube los tipos muchos estadounidenses entrarán "en pánico" y meterán dinero en criptos.

No acabo de ver la correlación entre una cosa y la otra pero lo dejo aquí por si tiene algún sentido para vosotros.


----------



## Meteorito→Tierra→Boom!→OK (5 May 2017)

djun dijo:


> Sería bueno que dierámos a conocer los mejores wallet online multicoins donde guardar diferentes criptos, que useis o conozcais. Quizá no sea el wallet mas seguro, pero creo que pueden ser útiles. Otros wallets de escritorio requieren descargar, sincronizar blockchain, etc.
> 
> Yo conozco este:
> coinpayments.net



Estaría muy bien. Yo sé muy poco y estoy sin blanca, pero es un mundo apasionante incluso para el que mira desde fuera.

Coinpayments no lo conocía. ¿"Manejan" ellos las coins como Coinbase, como si fuera un banco, o es como Blockchain donde tú eres el único que se supone tienes la clave?


¿Cuándo creéis que pinchará la burbuja, si es que el fenómeno actual representa una?

---------- Post added 05-may-2017 at 18:39 ----------

"El único secreto de la existencia consiste en no tener miedo." - Buda (563 a.C - 483 a.C)

Qué buena frase.


----------



## Claudius (5 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Esta mañana un tío ha dicho en Reddit que la Fed planea subir los tipos de interés y que eso será bueno para las criptos. Le he preguntado a qué se refería exáctamente y me ha contestado que si la Fed sube los tipos muchos estadounidenses entrarán "en pánico" y meterán dinero en criptos.
> 
> No acabo de ver la correlación entre una cosa y la otra pero lo dejo aquí por si tiene algún sentido para vosotros.



Lo bueno, para Bitcoin y subyacentes es que la gente esté formada, en que son y para que sirven, y que la tecnología es confiable, para proteger el patrimonio y eso está en mano de *cada uno de nosotros*, con el efecto red, entre familiares, amigos, etc.
Tener 100 eur. que es una cena con la parienta y los niños en cryptos, es un principio, y ya no que el día de mañana valgan 1000, sino que sigan valilendo 100 + el ipc. 

Si bien el riesgo de la volatilidad vs robo que se hace con la inflacción es algo que hay que tener en cuenta.


----------



## djun (5 May 2017)

Meteorito→Tierra→Boom!→OK dijo:


> Estaría muy bien. Yo sé muy poco y estoy sin blanca, pero es un mundo apasionante incluso para el que mira desde fuera.
> 
> Coinpayments no lo conocía. ¿"Manejan" ellos las coins como Coinbase, como si fuera un banco, o es como Blockchain donde tú eres el único que se supone tienes la clave?
> 
> ...



No los conozco bien. Pero me parece que funcionan no como Blockchain, sino quizás como si fuesen un banco. 

Sobre la burbuja, es seguro que hay una burbuja, pero no porque no haya coins que deban subir muchísismo, sino porque el 90% de las coins actuales van a desaparecer y no valen nada. Actualmente estamos teniendo subidas de manera que cualquier coin sube de manera totalmente irracional. Y ya digo, el 90% de ellas van a desaperecer. Me extraña mucho que suba todo de la manera que lo está haciendo. No tiene ninguna lógica.


----------



## Merlin (5 May 2017)

Una pregunta: ¿Qué diferencia hay entre dejar las criptos en un monedero on line y dejarlas en un exchange? Porque el riesgo de que lo hackeen y te las quiten es prácticamente el mismo ¿no?


----------



## Divad (5 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Esta mañana un tío ha dicho en Reddit que la Fed planea subir los tipos de interés y que eso será bueno para las criptos. Le he preguntado a qué se refería exáctamente y me ha contestado que si la Fed sube los tipos muchos estadounidenses entrarán "en pánico" y meterán dinero en criptos.
> 
> No acabo de ver la correlación entre una cosa y la otra pero lo dejo aquí por si tiene algún sentido para vosotros.



Con la noticia de la FED; la subida sería para Junio y seguramente coincida con el ETF de ETH y nuevos avances en las criptos que irán dando.




Meteorito→Tierra→Boom!→OK dijo:


> Estaría muy bien. Yo sé muy poco y estoy sin blanca, pero es un mundo apasionante incluso para el que mira desde fuera.
> 
> Coinpayments no lo conocía. ¿"Manejan" ellos las coins como Coinbase, como si fuera un banco, o es como Blockchain donde tú eres el único que se supone tienes la clave?
> 
> ...



Hasta que no salga una aplicación con Multifirma o 2FA no será segura para guardar nuestro dinero. Cuando cumplan con ello el siguiente requisito es Open Source. Con estos 3 ingredientes la aplicación revienta el mercado y el FIAT ya podría comenzar a despedirse...

Por ahora sigue siendo el mejor momento de entrada, si le dan la colleja a Bitcoin y las alts ni se inmutan... maricón el último en comprar las alts premiadas.

Me alegro que te guste, el mejor camino comienza conociéndose uno mismo.


----------



## juli (5 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Esta mañana un tío ha dicho en Reddit que la Fed planea subir los tipos de interés y que eso será bueno para las criptos. Le he preguntado a qué se refería exáctamente y me ha contestado que si la Fed sube los tipos muchos estadounidenses entrarán "en pánico" y meterán dinero en criptos.
> 
> No acabo de ver la correlación entre una cosa y la otra pero lo dejo aquí por si tiene algún sentido para vosotros.



Dinero marcado, dinero controlado.

En todas las latitudes se están ejecutando las más variopintas estrategias para desposeer de dinero anónimo a sus tenedores : Cash & Gold.

Y la blockchain será anónima...mientras se alimente de agentes pro-anonimato. Cuando se haya empujado a todo dios a ella ,se disolverá en virtud del dinero de la mansa borregada cualquier sueño libertario .

Si aún queda, que quién sabe dónde andará ya a día de hoy la ética criptomonetaria original cuando la gran mayoría de tenedores ni sabe qué es una wallet y pone en manos de un fulano en Lituania gran parte de sus ahorros...o en el sui generis hilo del BTC de burbuja reciben a recién llegados como "Mira !...pobres !!!".

Y que no hace falta un master en conspiranoia, vamos : Con recordar el aura democrática y libertaria de internet en los 90 y constatar ahora su capacidad , instantánea al milisegundo y precisa al milímetro a la hora de acotar el maremagnum , sus hábitos y responsabilidades , vale.


----------



## Meteorito→Tierra→Boom!→OK (5 May 2017)

Gracias por las respuestas, djun y Divad.

Estoy viendo aquí CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations que están bajando desde hace unas horas los precios de casi todas. No me hagáis caso que soy novato pero preveo un arreón hacia arriba próximamente.


----------



## Divad (5 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Una pregunta: ¿Qué diferencia hay entre dejar las criptos en un monedero on line y dejarlas en un exchange? Porque el riesgo de que lo hackeen y te las quiten es prácticamente el mismo ¿no?



Lo dije en anteriores post, lo único que sirve aquí es la clave. Si la clave la pones en una app/exchange (terceros) para ver tus fichas no te quejes si de un día para otro han desaparecido.

Si no vas a estar comprando y vendiendo lo mejor es guardarlo en la cartera oficial. De lo contrario es mejor fiarse de una exchange antes que de un monedero online. Ambos pueden llevarse la pasta, pero uno está más consolidado (exchange) y las app buscan dar el pelotazo... 

Es importante tener activado 2FA.


----------



## juli (5 May 2017)

Divad : Qué mejor opción y cuál ves mas anónima para el 2FA ???


----------



## Morsa (5 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Lo dije en anteriores post, lo único que sirve aquí es la clave. Si la clave la pones en una app/exchange (terceros) para ver tus fichas no te quejes si de un día para otro han desaparecido.
> 
> Si no vas a estar comprando y vendiendo lo mejor es guardarlo en la cartera oficial. De lo contrario es mejor fiarse de una exchange antes que de un monedero online. Ambos pueden llevarse la pasta, pero uno está más consolidado (exchange) y las app buscan dar el pelotazo...
> 
> Es importante tener activado 2FA.



Yo estoy preparando la migración al cold storage de algunas y francamente lo que más me tira es paperwallet, siempre que pueda ejecutarlo offline y el PW no toque los cibertubes ni por un segundo, pero estoy viendo como apañarme.

Con otra wallet intermedia ya puedes llevar algo para hacer el gil en internet.

Por cierto, parece que se deshinchan un poco las velas...

Suerte a todos.


----------



## Meteorito→Tierra→Boom!→OK (5 May 2017)

Vuelven a subir. Siguen la estela del Bitcoin con una o dos horas de diferencia.


----------



## Divad (5 May 2017)

Meteorito→Tierra→Boom!→OK dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas, djun y Divad.
> 
> Estoy viendo aquí CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations que están bajando desde hace unas horas los precios de casi todas. No me hagáis caso que soy novato pero preveo un arreón hacia arriba próximamente.



Los bots dibujando la gráfica mientras duermen japos y chinos :fiufiu:


----------



## plus ultra (5 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Divad : Qué mejor opción y cuál ves mas anónima para el 2FA ???



Te aconsejo un ledger nano por 70€ dormiras un poco mas tranquilo,no tiene muchas alt pero si algunas top.


----------



## Divad (5 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Divad : Qué mejor opción y cuál ves mas anónima para el 2FA ???



Copio y pego un comentario de hace 3 días



> TokenCard FAQ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El proyecto se financió en minutos... Si una aplicación sale con los 3 ingredientes que he mencionado este proyecto igual no tendrá sentido. 

El juego de los "listos" se lo follan como quieren, veremos que sale para facilitar el uso de las criptos que tengamos. Cuando llegue ese día, será el momento de mover todo cuanto tengamos en las exchanges. Espero que las exchanges no hagan guarradas y acaben disfrutando del trader para obtener beneficios sin tener que joder a nadie.

---------- Post added 05-may-2017 at 19:12 ----------




plus ultra dijo:


> Te aconsejo un ledger nano por 70€ dormiras un poco mas tranquilo,no tiene muchas alt pero si algunas top.



Es útil para quien está constantemente viajando hoy en día y para quien quiera guardar las fichas como fondo de pensiones que no tocará en X tiempo. Pero de aquí a días/semanas lo ideal será usar una app/tarjeta oficial de alguna cripto que haga de intermediaría con todas las criptos a la hora de pagar en cualquier lado.


----------



## plus ultra (5 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> No se vosotros, pero a mi todo esto me empieza a "preocupar" un poquito.
> 
> Puedo entender que proyectos promocionados y "pumpeados" además de usados como ETH, XRP, y algún otro puedan aumentar exponencialmente su valor en poco tiempo, pero aquí está pasando algo que se me escapa.
> 
> ...



Soy de muy pero que MUY mal pensar en general (piensa mal y acertaras),y si se trata de meter dinero... te puedes imaginar.

Hay burbuja? puede parecer a simple vista,y muy gorda pero para hoy;no creo para 2-3 o 5 años ya se ha hablado de eso esta claro que tenemos la suerte de estar dentro y aprovechandonos del "embrion" es como si pudieras invertir en nokia en los 80,en google en los 90 o youtube 2000,con esto quiero decir que subira en cuanto se generalice que lo ara si o si claro esta que poniendole piedras en el camino perooooo....

piensa que quien pondra las piedras seran los estados,esos mismos que estan como locos por hacer desapareser el FIAT,en algunos paises escandinavos no recuerdo ahora ya lo han implantado,he estado en francia,alemania y UK y no se utiliza tanto como en españa y en este ultimo mas de una vez me miraron raro al pagar con FIAT.

Entrada de demasiado dinero? No creo.No se se si te pasara como a mi hasta no ase mucho,menospreciar al GIGANTE chino,ese mercado conlleva un tiempo y un analisis muy complejo para poder asimilar su verdadero tamaño y potencial.

Y no solo china ahora esta pisando fuerte tambien INDIA otro gigante muy poco tenido en cuenta, y por si fuera poco este ultimo mes quien entro bastante fuerte en el negocio fue JAPON,(buscar noticias al que no este al tanto).

A todo eso sumale que cualquiera en todos esos paises y en el resto del mundo pueda entrar en "BOLSA" con solo un pc y unos cuantos $,€,... y en pocos dias hacer un x2 x5 ... muy muy facil como esta la cosa con pump casi diarios en varias criptos y en la que no un 20,30% diario, es como si fueras al casino y te tocara premio dia si y dia no.

cosas como que ebay,zara... con su propia coin? no creo que les interese seria muy complejo,estarian expuestas a historias tan simple como grecia con el euro,tiro mas por algo mas comun como las GAME para el sector de los videojuegos,DASH pagos rapido,BTC el oro... que se reduciria el chiringuito a 10 20 coin.


----------



## paketazo (5 May 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Soy de muy pero que MUY mal pensar en general (piensa mal y acertaras),y si se trata de meter dinero... te puedes imaginar.
> 
> Hay burbuja? puede parecer a simple vista,y muy gorda pero para hoy;no creo para 2-3 o 5 años ya se ha hablado de eso esta claro que tenemos la suerte de estar dentro y aprovechandonos del "embrion" es como si pudieras invertir en nokia en los 80,en google en los 90 o youtube 2000,con esto quiero decir que subira en cuanto se generalice que lo ara si o si claro esta que poniendole piedras en el camino perooooo....
> 
> ...



De lo que no hay dudas es en lo de mercado embrionario...tendremos aborto, o crecerá un bello retoño en unos "años"?

La capitalización no es demasiado alta si realmente tenemos fundamentales firmes, y si a eso le sumamos la posibilidad de un estandarte común a nivel mundial llamado mercado crypto+blockchain, quizá realmente no tengamos muchos mercados de altcoins, si no uno solo dónde el dinero se moverá de unas a otras dependiendo de coyunturas momentáneas.

BTC dio vida al otras monedas, ahora otras monedas dan vida a la tercera y cuarta generación...habrá más, y con mejoras, pero ya no llegarán de primeras.


Si ahora ponemos todos los códigos encima de la mesa, y partimos del minuto 0, es evidente que BTC no está a la vanguardia, su "vanguardia" es haber llegado de primero y asentar los cimientos de una nueva era.

Es posible que como dices, siga entrando dinero, ya que nadie quiere dejar pasar algo innovador y rentable, que está empezando a caminar.

¿se salvarán todas?

Bueno, mientras coticen en algún lado quizá sí, siempre que BTC siga subiendo o al menos aguantando.

Ya te digo que soy muy receloso, y si hay pasta...más...lo que me "consuela", es mirar atrás, y ver de dónde ha venido BTC y dónde está hoy, y lo que todos pensamos al estar por aquí es que si ha pasado una vez, podría pasar más veces...y si todos los pensamos, el pastel está servido.

Un saludo y pies en el suelo.


----------



## Kst (5 May 2017)

Quotes de Cladius:


Spoiler






Claudius dijo:


> Existen varias forms de entrada, por norma usarías bitcoin:
> Si quieres anonimato total, sería usar localbitcoins.com es face to face con vendedores 'ambulantes', ahí ya tendrías la forma de poder si quieres comprar en un exchange otras fichas.
> 
> Por otro lado, puedes comprar en algunos -exchange- con paypal, transferencias o tarjeta pero es probable que te pidan datos, que si no te importa ya que *no es delictivo*, podrás optar a cantidades más fuertes de compra.
> ...





Claudius dijo:


> Como veo que hay mucha demanda de entrar, os voy a escribir 4 letras para que queden para la posteridad
> *como comprar 'rápidamente' limitando dar datos personales,*
> con protección de fraudes con las tecnologías más habituales de pago: tarjetas de débito/crédigo o Paypal. (Info. de Libre distribución)
> 
> ...






Claudius dijo:


> Lo bueno, para Bitcoin y subyacentes es que la gente esté formada, en que son y para que sirven, y que la tecnología es confiable, para proteger el patrimonio y eso está en mano de *cada uno de nosotros*, con el efecto red, entre familiares, amigos, etc.
> Tener 100 eur. que es una cena con la parienta y los niños en cryptos, es un principio, y ya no que el día de mañana valgan 1000, sino que sigan valilendo 100 + el ipc.
> 
> Si bien el riesgo de la volatilidad vs robo que se hace con la inflacción es algo que hay que tener en cuenta.







Iba a lanzarte la consulta por privado, pero tras pensarlo 2 segundos he supuesto que era mejor por aquí, para que todo el mundo que pueda tener las dudas que tengo yo, pueda tener aquí también las respuestas.

Juntando un poco los 3 post que cito, comento los pasos que he dado y donde me he quedado.

- Descarga y configuración de Jaxx.
- En  bestchange, veo que el único ¿Exchange? que permite paypal EUR -> Bitcoin es PayBis, el cual al meter que quiero comprar 100 € en BTC, me dice que recibo 85€ en BTCs (0,06146 BTC), 4 € en comisiones de Paypal y 11 en comisiones de PayBis. Las comisiones son así de brutales siempre? 
- Entiendo que al comprar, en algún momento tendré que poner la dirección/hash que tengo en la parte BTC de Jaxx y de algún modo sincronizarlo con el Receive, en Jaxx también? Si no es así, como sería?
- Una vez tenga cargados en mi wallet dentro de Jaxx los 0.06 BTC, como "tradeo" con ellos? Tengo que meterme en otro Exchange y repetir el proceso pero en vez de Paypal -> BTC, sería BTC -> X ?
- Tengo que conseguir una wallet de cada coin que quiera tener? Entiendo que para cantidades pequeñas lo mejor sería ir a un exchange, meter x BTC, hacer el mete-saca en las coins que quiera y luego del exchange mandar los BTC a mi wallet?

Gracias!


----------



## Kondarra (5 May 2017)

Una pregunta que igual es muy chorra, ya perdonaréis mi falta de experiencia. ¿Es posible hacer un análisis basado puramente en cálculos con capitalizaciones, distribución, cotización etc que, sin tener en cuenta fundamentales, que nos indique que una coin está cara o barata? ¿Cómo? Lo veo interesante para desarrollar un sistema que vaya calculando y lanzando avisos de oportunidades...


----------



## Superoeo (5 May 2017)

¿Qué puñetas ha pasado con Stellar? A qué ha venido este Pump?

¿Qué sabemos de esta coin? ¿Merece la pena entrar en pleno pump?


----------



## paketazo (5 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Una pregunta que igual es muy chorra, ya perdonaréis mi falta de experiencia. ¿Es posible hacer un análisis basado puramente en cálculos con capitalizaciones, distribución, cotización etc que, sin tener en cuenta fundamentales, que nos indique que una coin está cara o barata? ¿Cómo? Lo veo interesante para desarrollar un sistema que vaya calculando y lanzando avisos de oportunidades...



Claro que se puede saber si algo es caro o barato simplemente analizando la oferta/demanda.

Si te basas en por ejemplo la distribución de una moneda, saber si está cara o barata, depende sobre todo de la cantidad de personas que la usen y por lo tanto crean en ella.

Ejemplo: Tenemos una coin que está a 1000$ y la usan 10 personas, y tenemos una coin que está a 1$ y la usan 1 millón...ambas con el mismo número de coins libres.

En el primer caso entendemos que hay 10 personas que dominan el mercado, en el segundo hay un millón, por lo tanto, el valor de algo ene ste caso, se lo da la demanda de ese algo.

Por eso siempre os insisto en que mireis la distribución por encima del precio.

Una coin con 5000 wallets que sube un 1000% en un semana es una entrampada campal.

Una coin que sube un 100% y tiene 250K usuarios, podría tener continuidad.

Las capitalizaciones evidentemente son importantes, ya que nos dice que hay interés por algo dado su precio/valor total de mercado.

Ejemplo:

Tenemos la cocacola, y tenemos la gold cola..ambas bebidas similares...las pruebas y decides cual te gusta más...¿llega con eso para invertir?

Evidentemente no, hay que ver el capital que rodea a cada una, y entonces ves que cocacola capitaliza 10.000 veces el valor de gold cola, y te empiezas a preguntr el motivo.

Y el motivo podría ser: Publicidad, dumping, patrocinios, distribucion geográfica, acuerdos bilaterales con paises...y eso le da valor a algo siempre

Muchas veces a la hora de invertir es bueno hacer un análisis obviando el precio y valorando otros factores como bien has apuntado.

Hacemos por ejemplo enfasis en las transacciones diarias, gente en POS, o POW, hash, seguidores en redes sociales, wallets, developers...y eso, tiene un precio.

No es lo mismo contratar a Brad Pitt que contratar a Steven Seagal...y ambos son seres humanos ¿verdad?...deberian valer lo mismo...pues con las coins sucede algo parecido.

Un saludo


----------



## Divad (5 May 2017)

@Kst: Tu mismo te has dado la respuesta, comienza por el final, da igual la cantidad y acabas con tu wallet. Si quieres sablazos, pues ya lo has visto...

Qué grandes aportaciones plus ultra y paketazo! :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


Estamos en la antesala de un nuevo paradigma. Todas las diferentes monedas pasarán a ser una (virtual), aunque tengamos chapas de diferentes criptos, toda la humanidad formará parte de un solo gobierno, todos decidimos, votamos y sabremos en todo momento en que se gasta el dinero en cada momento. Entiendo que viviremos bajo una RBU, para que el dinero FIAT tenga valor tendrán que pasar siglos... por lo tanto, sabemos que en cualquier momento petan el timoeuro y el valor sino se lo traga el agujero negro veremos como lo mantienen "vivo". Me es de imaginar que aquellos que tengan propiedades podrán tener algo más de fichas (presuponiendo que en la nueva era se quiera tener una vivienda en propiedad, habrá de todo...).

El pistoletazo de salida lo dará la app/tarjeta que permita acoger todas las criptos y hacer pagos en el sistema fiduciario. Una vez comience a funcionar y se corra la voz, saldrá a la luz el proyecto democracia virtual en la que todos participamos (se acabó la manipulación de votos) y el juego estará en todo su salseo para toda la Humanidad.

Firmo por un cambio así para todos


----------



## Chicosalchicha (5 May 2017)

Y los gobiernos, stablishment...van a permitir todo eso? Lo dudo, si entran en guerra por mucho menos..


----------



## Divad (5 May 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Y los gobiernos, stablishment...van a permitir todo eso? Lo dudo, si entran en guerra por mucho menos..



Las guerras hoy en día son paripés para enseñar los juguetes. Hacen creer que matan por recursos (se la pelan) y más bien existe por el negocio que hay tras el, además de controlar la población mundial.

Echenique perdió 3600 euros en la quiebra de MT.Gox

Quien nos dice que no estén dentro ya? :fiufiu:

No te veo muy puesto en quienes están detrás de ETH, estaría bien leerse el hilo o informarse un poco más por otras vías 

Me tengo que creer que los "títeres" de turno van a ser los últimos en subirse al barco? Ellos están cumpliendo condenas absurdas para así quedar libres de culpa después. Como todos estaremos de PM... para que juzgarlos de nuevo por todo lo que hicieron? Con la escusa de que todo ha cambiado, habrá que perdonarles y cualquier rollo que se saquen de la manga. 

Lo único que habría que negarse es a llevar un chip RFID implantado, lo venderán con el rollo de que así tendremos todos nuestros datos y dinero, único e intransferible. Si no te lo pones, no puedes jugar en el nuevo juego. Habrá que decir que somos del Opus y que nanai :XX: con el móvil o una tarjeta y arreando el NWO. 

Con la implantación del chip aumentarán los fallecimientos por parada respiratoria y como que no hará ninguna gracia.


----------



## racional (5 May 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> ¿Qué puñetas ha pasado con Stellar? A qué ha venido este Pump?
> 
> ¿Qué sabemos de esta coin? ¿Merece la pena entrar en pleno pump?



Creo que tiene relación con Ripple.


----------



## romanturbo (5 May 2017)

Tras unos meses metido en el mundillo. Tengo que decir que me he casnado de especular. Que si que puedes conseguir unos beneficios del copon, y los he conseguido en terminos de %, pero estoy estresado todo el dia mirando graficas y hasta la polla.

Asi que nada, he terminado con todo, y he pasado lo que me quedaba a XMR. (Llevo con ellos un 30% de subida)
Aso que aqui me quedo, dentro de 3 años compruebo el balance.
Si he perdido la miseria que tengo ahi (poco mas de mil euros), pues mira, un mes mas trabajando para recuperar. Pero por lo demas le veo muchisimo futuro.

No he encontrado ninguna opcion que me llame mas a largo plazo. (A excepcion de gamecredits, y alguna plataforma de distribucion multimedia)

Pero por lo demás.... ¿Soy el unico que ve demasiado humo en ETH?, no me queda nada claro su concepto, parece que es capaz de hacer todo, pero a la vez no hace nada. ¿No esta como muy separado lo que es el eth moneda y la blockchain?
No tiene Vitalik demasiado poder? Que hay del fixed supply o burn in limited supply?
Son cosas que no me quedan claro, y me mosquea que no se indique en ningun sitio claramente. ¿Que puede susitutir al bitcoin y valer un dineral? Quien sabe, pues puede ser. Pero no ha conseguido atraparme.

Asi que nada, aqui me teneis, all in a XMR y que sea lo que dios quiera.


----------



## Claudius (6 May 2017)

Kst dijo:


> Quotes de Cladius:
> Iba a lanzarte la consulta por privado, pero tras pensarlo 2 segundos he supuesto que era mejor por aquí, para que todo el mundo que pueda tener las dudas que tengo yo, pueda tener aquí también las respuestas.
> 
> Juntando un poco los 3 post que cito, comento los pasos que he dado y donde me he quedado.
> ...



Compra de bitcoins (lugar mas recomendable?) - Primeros pasos - Forobits - El foro de Bitcoin en Español


----------



## Kondarra (6 May 2017)

Propongo un "juego". Yo cada mes meto automáticamente una pequeña cantidad para invertir, 50 eurillos. Hasta ahora lo usaba para comprar algo de mis proyectos, sin mirar el precio. Ahora me parece más atrayente invertir este ingreso mensual en coins emergentes, proyectos más verdes, con fin puramente especulativo para después ir a mis proyectos. 

El juego consistiría en encontrar entre todos "el proyecto del mes". ¿A alguno le parece interesante? ¿Qué coin elegiríais este mes?
Paketazo, de ahí venía mi pregunta de ayer de buscar coins baratas.


----------



## paketazo (6 May 2017)

*alxemi * no se si llevas alguna Vcash, creo que el developer está terminando la nueva GUI wallet y me ha llamado la atención un muro que lleva unas cuantas horas de 100 BTC en buy...

échale un vistazo y dime como lo ves 

Buen día


----------



## Kondarra (6 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> *alxemi * no se si llevas alguna Vcash, creo que el developer está terminando la nueva GUI wallet y me ha llamado la atención un muro que lleva unas cuantas horas de 100 BTC en buy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





No llevo, no. Luego le echo un vistazo, muchas gracias.


----------



## Claudius (6 May 2017)

romanturbo dijo:


> Pero por lo demás.... ¿Soy el unico que ve demasiado humo en ETH?, no me queda nada claro su concepto, parece que es capaz de hacer todo, pero a la vez no hace nada. ¿No esta como muy separado lo que es el eth moneda y la blockchain?
> No tiene Vitalik demasiado poder? Que hay del fixed supply o burn in limited supply?
> Son cosas que no me quedan claro, y me mosquea que no se indique en ningun sitio claramente. ¿Que puede susitutir al bitcoin y valer un dineral? Quien sabe, pues puede ser. Pero no ha conseguido atraparme.
> 
> Asi que nada, aqui me teneis, all in a XMR y que sea lo que dios quiera.



Hay una corriente que está empezando a florecer, dónde se están centrando como cabeza de puente para poder dar un sorpasso (the flippening) a Btc, en Eth.

What Is the Flippening?

https://hackernoon.com/the-flippening-how-i-learned-to-stop-loving-bitcoin-663e5db40707


Los datos si son veraces, son evidentes, Eth y Etc, casi se negocian al 50% o más en FIAT, que en BTC y los sur-coreanos están tirando del carro.

Si un EFT, es aprobado, dándo la posibilidad de inverter a los abuelos yankis, desde su broker. Imagínate..., yo nunca pensé que llegara a 100, y en el DAO vendí mi participación de earl-adopter, luego cuando se anunció el cónclave sin pensarlo compré.

Si técnicamente es factible CASPER la tecnología de PoS en desarrollo, Ethereum pasaría a ser PoW+PoS, lo que implica que cualquier titular de ether, en el monedero oficial, además de tener reserva de valor, por contribuir a la seguridad de la red, le darán una recompensa (intereses).

Eso en un producto financiero es como si fuera un bono que se revaloriza o no, pero que da unos intereses. Y sin intermediarios.

La diferencia entre Btc y Eth, en lo que respecta a liderazgo es que el primero no tiene nadie.., y Eth tiene a Vitalik, que no se nos olvide es un bitcoiner, que se le quedó pequeño el invento, tiene talento y conocimientos y sólo tiene 21 años.

Los bitconitas radicalizados, no entiende que en la vida, mucha gente siga a líderes (Elon, Jobs, Buffet..). Y que con las inversiones uno no se casa.


----------



## Merlin (6 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> No llevo, no. Luego le echo un vistazo, muchas gracias.



Pillada de multinick


----------



## djun (6 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Claro que se puede saber si algo es caro o barato simplemente analizando la oferta/demanda.
> 
> Si te basas en por ejemplo la distribución de una moneda, saber si está cara o barata, depende sobre todo de la cantidad de personas que la usen y por lo tanto crean en ella.
> 
> ...



Comentabas que para saber si una coin esta cara o barata debemos mirar la distribución de una coin o el número de personas que la usan... supongo que ese dato se sabe o lo deduces por el número de wallets. Pero ¿dónde miras ese dato para conocer el número de wallets de cada coin? En coinmarketcap no proporcionan ese dato que yo sepa. Un saludo.


----------



## paketazo (6 May 2017)

djun dijo:


> Comentabas que para saber si una coin esta cara o barata debemos mirar la distribución de una coin o el número de personas que la usan... supongo que ese dato se sabe o lo deduces por el número de wallets. Pero ¿dónde miras ese dato para conocer el número de wallets de cada coin? En coinmarketcap no proporcionan ese dato que yo sepa. Un saludo.



busca en los explorer, hay muchos que lo muestran...otros no.

Bad Request

Bad Request

Bad Request

fíjate en la parte derecha en los gráficos.

otra cosa muy relevante es que el top 10 no acapare un alto % de coins.

un saludo

*edito:*

Manda huevos...aquí nos leen fijo. .Pongo lo de Vcash a 8500 sat y ahora ya va por 10.000.

A ver si ese remanente que llevo desde hace meses a costo 0 (poco más de 10K monedas me dan una alegría algún día)



Merlin dijo:


> Pillada de multinick



kondarra=alxemi...ya te digo yo que no, ha leído mi post seguido al suyo y por eso ha considerado que se lo comentaba a él...realmente os lo comentaba a todos, pero incidiendo en Alxemi por que era holder.


----------



## djun (6 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> busca en los explorer, hay muchos que lo muestran...otros no.
> 
> Bad Request
> 
> ...



No entiendo bien esa página, paketazo, ( Bad Request ). Lo que veo por ejemplo en Dash es que las 10 direcciones mas ricas poseen el 10,04% de la capitalización de DASH. Y las top 100 poseen el 16,94%. 
¿Pero eso no es el número de wallets ¿no? 
Aunque de ahí se puede deducir si está mejor o peor distribuida una coin. 

Exactamente el número de wallets no lo encuentro. Un saludo.


----------



## Merlin (6 May 2017)

Ha salido ahora un gurú/analista de criptomonedas llamado CryptoYoda el cual están recomendando algunos usuarios de Reddit. Por si os interesa: 

Su Twitter: CryptoYoda (@CryptoYoda1338) on Twitter

Y también tiene blog, os dejo su último artículo que es muy interesante: the-golden-age-of-cryptocurrency


----------



## Kondarra (6 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Pillada de multinick





¿Perdón? No sé de dónde te lo sacas pero bueno.


----------



## Merlin (6 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> ¿Perdón? No sé de dónde te lo sacas pero bueno.



Te lo decía porque has contestado, sin darte cuenta, a un mensaje dirigido a Alxemi y parecía que eras un multi suyo.


----------



## Claudius (6 May 2017)

Tenemos deberes del cole

Os recuerdo:

El ETF de Etc

https://criptonoticias.com/regulacion/sec-retrasar-decision-etf-bitcoin-barry-silbert/#axzz4gIBUWdUe

Hay que averiguar información del horario español para el 10 de Mayo. Por el de btc, ocurrió sobre las 10h a ver el trabajo en equipo... qué tanto le gusta a Kondarra.

GRAYSCALE


----------



## djun (6 May 2017)

*Las limitaciones del bitcoin*
Deberíamos ir más allá de la moda del bitcoin y entender los obstáculos que estas tecnologías enfrentan.

Se ha escrito mucho sobre los beneficios de las cryptomonedas como el bitcoin y la tecnología blockchain. Sin duda, la tecnología blockchain revolucionará el mundo. No es casualidad que uno de nuestros invitados recientes de la Universidad Francisco Marroquín, Nick Szabo, haya etiquetado la tecnología blockchain como "el Napster de las finanzas". Aunque reconocemos el valor que tienen las criptomonedas y la tecnología blockchain, deberíamos ir más allá de la moda del bitcoin y entender los obstáculos que estas tecnologías enfrentan para poder reconocer las oportunidades que ofrecen.

*La moda del Bitcoin*

Podemos resumir una lista de sesgos psicológicos que explican por qué los seguidores del bitcoin se enamoran ciegamente de esta tecnología, minusvalorando muchos de los desafíos que presenta:

- Efecto de confirmación.

- Efecto arrastre (subirse al carro)

- Efecto avestruz

- Sesgo pro-innovación

- Etc.

Esto lleva a algunos seguidores del bitcoin a ignorar las dificultades que pueden enfrentar en un futuro. Aunque algunos se dejan llevar por estos sesgos, el potencial de la tecnología bitcoin y blockchain es innegable.

Si alguna vez ha hecho alguna transferencia internacional, se habrá dado cuenta de que la industria de pagos internacionales es de las que mayor necesidad de cambio enfrentan: las transacciones tardan días, carecen de transparencia y fallan a menudo. Los intermediarios son abundantes y los costos son altos. El cambio de divisas es costoso. Se producen cada año alrededor de $300 billones de dólares en transacciones internacionales, proporcionando unos ingresos bancarios de entre $150 y $200 mil millones (fuente: CryptoCoinsNews). Es una industria que se verá perturbada por la innovación financiera.

*El desdoblamiento del bitcoin*

¿Problemas en el paraíso bitcoin? El bitcoin está experimentando serios problemas. A medida que el volumen de transacciones en bitcoin aumenta, el blockchain se hace más y más largo. Durante años se han ido acumulando una gran cantidad de transacciones y esto ha llevado a:

- Tiempos de transacción más largos

- Actualmente se necesitan casi cuatro horas para procesar una transacción. A medida que aumenta el volumen, los tiempos de transacción irán en aumento.

- Costos de transacción más altos

- Para conseguir transacciones más rápidas, esto es, para obtener prioridad sobre otras transacciones en el proceso de verificación, el usuario de bitcoin puede ofrecer un pago. Dado que el historial de transacciones no hace más que crecer y que los tiempos de transacción están en aumento, los usuarios se ven obligados a ofrecer pagos por obtener transacciones más rápidas. Actualmente el costo es de $0.32 por transacción.

Todo esto es preocupante, ya que la principal ventaja de las criptomonedas es que las transacciones se resuelvan en tiempo real y a costos menores que las transacciones tradicionales. Los entusiastas de bitcoin (por falta de un mejor término) desestiman estos temas como irrelevantes, a menudo incapaces de reconocer que estos problemas sólo empeorarán, no mejorarán.

Una de las soluciones es simplemente permitir un incremento de las transacciones por "bloque". Actualmente el 11% de los mineros de bitcoin apoyan esta solución (ya que instalaron el software de blockchain modificado). Tan pronto como lleguen a ser más de la mitad, se producirá un "desdoblamiento del bitcoin". Esto significaría que un bitcoin se dividiría en dos monedas bitcoin diferentes: Bitcoin Core (el bitcoin clásico) y Bitcoin Unlimited (bitcoin modificado). De todos modos, como Nick Szabo explica, a permitir un aumento en los bloques, se pone en peligro la seguridad del protocolo.

*Tiempos de transacción más largos*

El blockchain de bitcoin es demasiado largo, incluso si se permitieran más transacciones por bloque. El verdadero problema es que blockchain se hace cada vez más grande, ya que todas las transacciones históricas se registran en un blockchain (como bloques). De hecho, este es uno de los problemas fundamentales de la tecnología de blockchain en general.

Ripple, por ejemplo, un competidor (o un complemento como algunos dirían), no se basa en un "blockchain", sino en un distributed ledger (registro distribuido). En este distributed ledger, sólo se registran las transacciones actuales y no todas las transacciones históricas. Esto impide que los tiempos de proceso se salgan de control. Bitcoin, como existe actualmente, es incapaz de soportar un volumen de transacciones siquiera cercano al volumen total de transacciones mundiales.

Ripple no impide que los nodos (los equivalentes de los mineros bitcoin) almacenen sus propios registros históricos para, por ejemplo, mejorar la experiencia del cliente. Sin embargo, Ripple piensa que no hay razón para distribuir estos registros en toda la red de validación de transacciones.

*Costos de transacción más altos*

A medida que nos acercamos a los límites de emisión de bitcoins (el límite es de 21 millones de unidades y actualmente hay 16 millones de bitcoins en circulación), minar bitcoins es cada vez menos rentable. Incluso a pesar de que es posible que aumente el precio del bitcoin considerablemente y/o los costes de computación caigan, llegaremos a un punto en el que minar bitcoins deje de ser rentable. El resultado es claro: los mineros perderán interés y proporcionarán menos poder computacional para procesar las transacciones.

*¿Cuál es la solución?*

O los usuarios de bitcoin tendrán que incentivar a los mineros bitcoin ofreciendo honorarios de transacción como si fuera una subasta, o el bitcoin tiene que ser reformado para permitir una oferta creciente.

Incluso con un "desdoblamiento del bitcoin", o los costos de transacción se saldrán de control o el límite superior de emisiones debe aumentar (algunos proponen aumentar la oferta de bitcoin uno o dos por ciento al año indefinidamente). De cualquier manera, comprar bitcoin es una inversión es arriesgada, ya que implica especular sobre algún tipo de resultado favorable en cuanto a los cambios fundamentales en el protocolo bitcoin. Estos cambios en el protocolo se hacen casi por unanimidad. Hay una probabilidad alta de que cualquier decisión resultará mala en el futuro del bitcoin.

*La limitación más importante del blockchain*

Una limitación a la tecnología de blockchain o de distributed ledger que rara vez se discute es el riesgo contraparte. Algunos evangelistas del bitcoin parecen ignorar el hecho de que cualquier activo que se transacciona a través de la cadena de blockchain bitcoin -excepto para el bitcoin en sí mismo- sufre inherentemente de riesgo contraparte.

Cuando se utiliza la tecnología blockchain para realizar transacciones de otros activos (financieros o físicos), se está realizando la transacción de un IOU de ese activo. Los IOU tienen riesgo contraparte y si no existe un mecanismo para evitar o mitigar este tipo de riesgos, la tecnología blockchain nunca terminará de despegar. Transferir un IOU de la persona A a la B no es un problema; transferir el activo prometido a la persona B de la persona A lo es.

Es probable que los ganadores sean los que reconozcan los límites de la tecnología blockchain y afronten estos desafíos. Parece que empiezan a existir iniciativas que afrontan estos problemas, como por ejemplo Ripple y Ethereum (blockchain para contratos inteligentes).

Sospechamos que bitcoin, a pesar de ser un pionero, afronta el mismo destino que Napster: quedarse como un viejo recuerdo, llevándose su espíritu revolucionario y pionero a su propia tumba. La analogía entre bitcoin y Napster podría ser más exacta de lo que Nick Szabo discierne.


Las limitaciones del bitcoin - Libre Mercado


----------



## Chicosalchicha (6 May 2017)

Cuanto mas cosas aprendo mas me gusta el tema, y seguro q el camino de apostar por unas u otras tendra altibajos, pero ese es el reto.

Pena q no tenga mucho tiempo libre.


----------



## Madmarxius (6 May 2017)

que relación tienen NXT y Ardor? Alguien domina estas dos?


----------



## Kondarra (6 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Te lo decía porque has contestado, sin darte cuenta, a un mensaje dirigido a Alxemi y parecía que eras un multi suyo.





Claramente he pecado de egocéntrico, no me he dado cuenta que no iba para mí. En todo caso no, no tengo multinick. Gracias por el apoyo Paketazo.


----------



## Claudius (6 May 2017)

djun dijo:


> *Las limitaciones del bitcoin*
> 
> [



Qué chavalín...., npi.

_Olav Dirkmaat es profesor de economía en la Escuela de Negocios de la Universidad Francisco Marroquín y analista de UFM Market Trends.
_

Con translator:
Traductor de Google

No le he visto en el c.v. que halla vendido una startup por x millones. Ahora vive a todo trapo con los bitcoin que compraría cuando estuvo a 300. :XX:


----------



## paketazo (6 May 2017)

djun dijo:


> No entiendo bien esa página, paketazo, ( Bad Request ). Lo que veo por ejemplo en Dash es que las 10 direcciones mas ricas poseen el 10,04% de la capitalización de DASH. Y las top 100 poseen el 16,94%.
> ¿Pero eso no es el número de wallets ¿no?
> Aunque de ahí se puede deducir si está mejor o peor distribuida una coin.
> 
> Exactamente el número de wallets no lo encuentro. Un saludo.



fíjate en el total de wallets, por ejemplo en Dash ahora mismo sobre 235.000...hace una semana eran 219.000

Pongo algunas que sigo, pero hay otras que tiene un precio muy "insano" si tenemos en cuenta que apenas hay 1000 direcciones con coins.

Hay que aprender de BTC y su gran distribución, incluso LTC tiene una gran distribución también, es lógico, son de las más antiguas y los holders, mineros, developers y seguidores le dan vida.

Cuando sale una coin nueva debéis fijaros, y ya se ha dicho, es si está pre minada, o si es una ICO dónde se reserva un alto % para developers...

Lo bonito de BTC es que en un principio se distribuyó sin saber que algún día valdría algo...es como si ahora nos dicen que los correos spam publicitarios tienen valor ¿Cuántos los conservamos?

Pues BTC se distribuyó muy bien, luego subió y muchos soltaron miles que tenían a precios de 10$ o menos...esto creó una nueva distribución, que continuó cuando llegó a 1000...esa para mi fue clave, pues los holders con miles de BTC prácticamente desparecieron, distribuyendo al por menor sus fichas.

Ahora cada vez es más difícil ver dumps grandes, pues no quedan early adopters incrédulos con miles de fichas...

eso precisamente es lo que hay que intentar buscar...realmente no lo hay, solo lo tiene BTC, para que otras lo tuvieran deberían ir a la luna, regresar al infierno, y estar un tiempo vagando por el desierto.

Un saludo.


----------



## juli (6 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> eso precisamente es lo que hay que intentar buscar...realmente no lo hay, solo lo tiene BTC, para que otras lo tuvieran deberían ir a la luna, regresar al infierno, y estar un tiempo vagando por el desierto.
> 
> Un saludo.



Situación para la que convendría estar preparado, la cuestión es que hasta hace unos meses amarrar lo ganado era más que conveniente por la incentidumbre en la evolución futura de una alt y ahora hay varias con casi segura capacidad para retomar su senda.

Aguantar un dump salvaje y volver a promediar desde abajo pueden ser las puertas del cielo. Que ETH, ETC, Ripple, Litecoin, Dash...desaparecieran sería ya una sorpresa mayúscula. Y estar en cash o Gold para una de esas , EL NIño, la de Navidad y la bonolotoa la vez.

Queda mucha partida en Shitland. 

Suerte y cabeza.


----------



## Donald Draper (6 May 2017)

Da gusto leerte, paketazo. Datos y opiniones personales en todos tus mensajes.
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Claudius (6 May 2017)

Hablando del rey de Roma.. haces unas hojas.
Coinomi Wallet Review - Dash Force News


----------



## Helios_pc (6 May 2017)

Buenas para crear una Wallet de ETC desde Linux offline cómo debo proceder?

Enviado desde mi MI 4W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## djun (6 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> fíjate en el total de wallets, por ejemplo en Dash ahora mismo sobre 235.000...hace una semana eran 219.000
> 
> Pongo algunas que sigo, pero hay otras que tiene un precio muy "insano" si tenemos en cuenta que apenas hay 1000 direcciones con coins.
> 
> ...



Gracias paketazo, ahora lo he visto. Antes no lo veía. 
Un saludo.


----------



## Merlin (6 May 2017)

Madmarxius dijo:


> que relación tienen NXT y Ardor? Alguien domina estas dos?



Que si compras muchas NXT te da un buen ardor de estómago 

Es broma, no se que relación tienen, yo te recomiendo que te pilles todas las Ripple (XRP) que puedas y que seamos dos millonarios marxistas.


----------



## common sense (6 May 2017)

Este mes voy a invertir mas fiat en crytos. Ya estoy bastante cargado en ETH, la unica que tengo hasta el momento, y que no voy a tocar hasta fin de de año.
Definitivamente en Tezos, le voy a meter duro, porque estan los listos como los llamais vosotros:
Blockchain VC Tezos to Receive ICO Funding from Venture Capitalist Tim Draper | Finance Magnates
Ahora, estoy dudando si volver a invertir mas en ETH, o invertir en ICO's, del ecosystema ETH:
GitHub - Scanate/UltimateICOCalendar: The ICO calendar to end all ICO calendars (Bancor,OmiseGo,...)
Fuera de Tezos y el ecosistema ETH, Ripple, es la unica que me hace dudar.

Estas inversiones, seria matenerlas hasta final de año. 

Comparto esto aqui, para que me deis vuestras opiniones, que tendre en cuenta antes de invertir.


----------



## Alxemi (6 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> *alxemi * no se si llevas alguna Vcash, creo que el developer está terminando la nueva GUI wallet y me ha llamado la atención un muro que lleva unas cuantas horas de 100 BTC en buy...
> 
> échale un vistazo y dime como lo ves
> 
> Buen día



Llevo y ayer fui a cargar más y se me paso. Esta noche repaso y a lo mejor cargo algo más. 

Desde móvil


----------



## Chicosalchicha (6 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Que si compras muchas NXT te da un buen ardor de estómago
> 
> Es broma, no se que relación tienen, yo te recomiendo que te pilles todas las Ripple (XRP) que puedas y que seamos dos millonarios marxistas.



La gente tiene mucha confianza en ripple no? Estoy pemsando en comprar 100-200 euritos y dejarlas ahi guardaditas


----------



## Alxemi (6 May 2017)

He leído algo de que stellar ha firmado algo con ibm frente a xrp y de ahí el pump, pero no veo nada fiable.
Está con buen volumen y tendencia, a lo mejor entro y salgo rápido para rascar un poco.

---------- Post added 06-may-2017 at 23:25 ----------

Madre mia el libro de stellar, es la guerra.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (6 May 2017)

En poloniex casi todas las monedas con unos beneficios brutales, mañana creo q voy a intentar pillar algun chollo, hay una q esta en +100% 
Recomendais tradear o mejor comprar cosas medio seguras y plantarse?

Supongo q la mayoria usais poloniex no?


----------



## juli (6 May 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Madre mia el libro de stellar, es la guerra.



Y eso ?

+10 car


----------



## Merlin (6 May 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> La gente tiene mucha confianza en ripple no? Estoy pemsando en comprar 100-200 euritos y dejarlas ahi guardaditas



Sí, en mi opinión la estrategia correcta con Ripple es comprar y luego hacer Hold a saco.


----------



## Alxemi (6 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Y eso ?
> 
> +10 car



Mucho volumen, volatilidad y muros falsos en compra y venta moviendose constantemente. Mucho bot tambien, complicado operar (pero muy divertido)


----------



## racional (6 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Sí, en mi opinión la estrategia correcta con Ripple es comprar y luego hacer Hold a saco.



Pues a mi me da que va corregir pronto.


----------



## psiloman (6 May 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> En poloniex casi todas las monedas con unos beneficios brutales, mañana creo q voy a intentar pillar algun chollo, hay una q esta en +100%
> Recomendais tradear o mejor comprar cosas medio seguras y plantarse?
> 
> Supongo q la mayoria usais poloniex no?



Mejor comprar una o varias de las 5 primeras y plantarse. Si eres muy bueno en trading puedes especular en Poloniex, y ganar mucho, pero si tienes poca experiencia te recomiendo holdear.

Y recuerda hold es hold, aunque tengas ganas de vender o comprar con los altibajos del mercado, te aguantas y te estás quieto. Lo mejor es meter todo o casi todo en paper wallets o hardware wallets, así evitas tentaciones, y eres dueño de verdad de tus monedas.

Te quedas con un poco para especular y quitarte el gusanillo en un exchange que tenga elevado volumen de transacciones, como Poloniex por ejemplo, aunque tiene sus "cositas", como los bots, o que se caiga enmedio de un super-pump o dump.

Nadie te asegura ese dinero que tienes metido en el exchange, recuerda.

Un saludo.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (6 May 2017)

No sé como teneis tanta confianza en Poloniex,en mi caso ni con un palo compro algo ahi, mirar, no tocar.
Hace unos años me hice una cuenta y estuve estudiandolo, pero justo despues la liaron y me fui por patas, quiza fue esa primera segunda impresión:|

Me puedo perder chollos? si, pero es una página que me tiene acojonado.Despues de múltiples hackeos , caidas y cosas paranormales..

Sera que soy más conservador y evito cualquier riesgo.

Nu sé, nu sé..


----------



## psiloman (7 May 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> No sé como teneis tanta confianza en Poloniex,en mi caso ni con un palo compro algo ahi, mirar, no tocar.
> Hace unos años me hice una cuenta y estuve estudiandolo, pero justo despues la liaron y me fui por patas, quiza fue esa primera segunda impresión:|
> 
> Me puedo perder chollos? si, pero es una página que me tiene acojonado.Despues de múltiples hackeos , caidas y cosas paranormales..
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo, tiene pinta de que un día salen huyendo con la pasta, o al menos que manipulan a su antojo los mercados.

Eso sí, para tradear es cómodo, las cosas como son, pero teniendo poco metido e ir retirando periódicamente.

Tengo mucho más en Kraken que en Polo, me parecen más serios, aunque nunca se sabe, usar cualquier exchange tiene un peligro asociado que no es desdeñable.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (7 May 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Mejor comprar una o varias de las 5 primeras y plantarse. Si eres muy bueno en trading puedes especular en Poloniex, y ganar mucho, pero si tienes poca experiencia te recomiendo holdear.
> 
> Y recuerda hold es hold, aunque tengas ganas de vender o comprar con los altibajos del mercado, te aguantas y te estás quieto. Lo mejor es meter todo o casi todo en paper wallets o hardware wallets, así evitas tentaciones, y eres dueño de verdad de tus monedas.
> 
> ...



Gracias compañero! Se agradecen los consejos.


----------



## Divad (7 May 2017)

common sense dijo:


> Este mes voy a invertir mas fiat en crytos. Ya estoy bastante cargado en ETH, la unica que tengo hasta el momento, y que no voy a tocar hasta fin de de año.
> Definitivamente en Tezos, le voy a meter duro, porque estan los listos como los llamais vosotros:
> Blockchain VC Tezos to Receive ICO Funding from Venture Capitalist Tim Draper | Finance Magnates
> Ahora, estoy dudando si volver a invertir mas en ETH, o invertir en ICO's, del ecosystema ETH:
> ...



Cuidado con Tezos 

Tezos red flags! : ethtrader

Si no tienes tiempo para dar pelotazos con céntimos, invierte en el caballo ganador (ETH) y vuelve en 2-3 semanas


----------



## common sense (7 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Cuidado con Tezos
> 
> Tezos red flags! : ethtrader
> 
> Si no tienes tiempo para dar pelotazos con céntimos, invierte en el caballo ganador (ETH) y vuelve en 2-3 semanas



Gracias por el enlace compañero, pero despues de leermelo, parece mas salsa rosa, no hay nada con sustancia contra Tezos todavia.

ETH voy fuerte, pero he entrado a 50, por eso quiero entrar a Tezos cuando esta barato, le anticipo un buen futuro, veremos.


----------



## Alxemi (7 May 2017)

common sense dijo:


> Gracias por el enlace compañero, pero despues de leermelo, parece mas salsa rosa, no hay nada con sustancia contra Tezos todavia.
> 
> ETH voy fuerte, pero he entrado a 50, por eso quiero entrar a Tezos cuando esta barato, le anticipo un buen futuro, veremos.



Opino igual, de hecho, tras leerlo voy mas con tezos pues la descripción que hacen de como se gestionó la crisis de DAO en las últimas lineas es mas ajustada a la que dice el autor del post.

---------- Post added 07-may-2017 at 02:20 ----------

JODER me ha costado cerrar el largo en STR pero por fin lo he podido hacer con éxito, hasta la próxima


----------



## Curiosity (7 May 2017)

Hoy he tenido todo en verde, hasta de Pascal Coin saqué pasta.
Buen finde.

Saludos

---------- Post added 07-may-2017 at 02:25 ----------

Sigo preparando mi HOLD:
BTC (90%)

(10%)
ETH
XRP
PIVX
LTC
XMR (Pensando en vender)
DASH (Pensando en comprar)

Saludos


----------



## juli (7 May 2017)

common sense dijo:


> Gracias por el enlace compañero, pero despues de leermelo, parece mas salsa rosa, no hay nada con sustancia contra Tezos todavia.
> 
> ETH voy fuerte, pero he entrado a 50, por eso quiero entrar a Tezos cuando esta barato, le anticipo un buen futuro, veremos.



El ICO de tezos está abierto ahora mismo ?


----------



## Divad (7 May 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> No sé como teneis tanta confianza en Poloniex,en mi caso ni con un palo compro algo ahi, mirar, no tocar.
> Hace unos años me hice una cuenta y estuve estudiandolo, pero justo despues la liaron y me fui por patas, quiza fue esa primera segunda impresión:|
> 
> Me puedo perder chollos? si, pero es una página que me tiene acojonado.Despues de múltiples hackeos , caidas y cosas paranormales..
> ...



Estoy igual, ninguna exchange es de fiar, ya que en cualquier momento pueden follarse las cuentas y soltar el cuento del hacker/bug... Pero de POLO ya he visto que no son de fiar con la crujida que han hecho al sacar a voxels y otras tantas del juego :XX:



common sense dijo:


> Gracias por el enlace compañero, pero despues de leermelo, parece mas salsa rosa, no hay nada con sustancia contra Tezos todavia.
> 
> ETH voy fuerte, pero he entrado a 50, por eso quiero entrar a Tezos cuando esta barato, le anticipo un buen futuro, veremos.



He mirado quien está detrás de Tezos y no he visto a ningún "listo" como si los puedes ver reunidos en eth.

Estará bien para dar el pelotazo y salirse para cobrar, pero el amo no aceptará otro caballo ganador que no sea el.



Alxemi dijo:


> Opino igual, de hecho, tras leerlo voy mas con tezos pues la descripción que hacen de como se gestionó la crisis de DAO en las últimas lineas es mas ajustada a la que dice el autor del post.
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-may-2017 at 02:20 ----------
> 
> JODER me ha costado cerrar el largo en STR pero por fin lo he podido hacer con éxito, hasta la próxima



La verdad que uno puede casarse con quien quiera, pero si uno no ve a los peces gordos en el mismo barco y cree que por ir en contra ganará,... lo veo bastante jodido, vamos, una ruina :XX:

Creo que la idea sería subirse todos al barco ganador, cambiar el Sistema y una vez cambiado usamos el mismo avance tecnológico para juzgar el cachondeo que han llevado durante milenios :fiufiu: Y si no se puede hacer,... pues al menos que cada uno disfrute con lo que se ha llevado :Baile:


----------



## Alxemi (7 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> El ICO de tezos está abierto ahora mismo ?



nop, empieza el 22 de mayo

---------- Post added 07-may-2017 at 03:38 ----------

El segwit de nav aprobado al 83%, nos nos queda nada 

Segregated Witness Voting Process - Nav Coin

---------- Post added 07-may-2017 at 03:39 ----------

y por cierto doge se está marcando uno de los que parecen ser sus pumps épicos, ¿será por fin el pump con el que inicie este hilo? ¿alguno de los actuales estabais por aquí? jeje


----------



## Divad (7 May 2017)

Os imagináis que acaben triunfando todos los proyectos ligados a la madre ETH? ::

Sería como comprar todos los boletos premiados :XX:



Spoiler


----------



## paketazo (7 May 2017)

Pues he estado repasando la distribución de LTC, y la verdad, tampoco está tan bien distribuida.

Si los holder se les da por dumpear, o si sale algún sell panic por lo que sea, hay margen de dejar "aplanada" el sell side fácilmente:

Bad Request

100 direcciones contienen el 51% del tomate, y 1000 el 76%, a los que le vais sacando rendimiento, ya sabéis, poned un stop con la suficiente amplitud, y mucha suerte.

Buen domingo


----------



## ciberobrero (7 May 2017)

Como se participa en el ICO de Tezos? Llevo algún tiempo queriendo participar en un ICO de estos chicharros.

Divad, sobre que "los que mandan" estén tras ETH, no estoy tan seguro. Estas semanas han subido todas, la correlacion del mercado es brutal. Cierto es que existe la EEA, pero más allá de esto no hay más, y también se supone que la banca apoya XRP, etc etc. No diría esto si hubiera visto a ETH descorrelar y subir cuando el resto no lo hacía, pero la subida que hemos tenido no ha sido nada espectacular relativa al mercado de criptos.


----------



## Kondarra (7 May 2017)

XRP luchando ahora mismo por su ath en btc. Si llega a 8000, entrada interesante.


----------



## juli (7 May 2017)

Paketazo

Habría que valorar que es bastante normal el perfil de distribuciones "pefabricadas" , pues los timings, la info privilegiad, etc ...ya tienen ua respuesta automática, ya que el sector no supone una aventura con los ojos vendados y disponer de info con cierta antelación representa , con enorme probabilidad, montañas de dinero. 

Y en el caso de LTC concretamente , son ya como 2 meses con las cartas marcadas. Con las cartas marcadas...A OJOS DE TODOS , de puertas para adentro , posiblemente mucho más. Y éso, desde luego , discurrirá de mejor o peor manera...pero expresado en una jerarquía marcada por el factor "insider" , seguro.


Ciberobrero 

Un hilo de icos - u otras opciones "de largo plazo" - que ya sea ha "esbozado" en éste ,es absolutamente necesario para que quien haya tomado posiciones de cierta solidez y enjundia en alts siga creciendo. Sin ello, se aborta el crecimiento exponencial...y la progresión aritmética consolida carteras, no las catapulta. 

Sería una auténtica lástima no canalizar esa posibilidad , escenarios de este tipo probablemente ni siquiera volvamos a verlos en la vida - grandilocuente, pero es así - Personalmente, yo me comprometo a aportar un par de posts al día en la línea que se consdere "interesante" para abrir esa vía , pero carezco de criterio para diseñarla, siquiera a grandes rasgos.

Con cierto sonrojo, sí - pero no creo que quedarme callado sea lo más apropiado - , hago un llamamiento a los foreros más curtidos del hilo por una cuestión que entiendo ser muy beneficiosa para cualquiera . Sin un gesto detonante, ésto dificilmente prosperará y entiendo que se puede plantear, con un compromiso general, de manera bastante liviana para levantar un par de liebres semanales, mensuales, etc...no hace fala más.

La cosolidación de las tesis de este hilo lo que ha hecho es que las "alts" ya no sean tales, sino opciones "oficiales" , ETH , ETC, Dash ...ya no "descubren" nada a nadie, salvo a quien descubra el mismo sector.

Las alts hoy son las icos y otras opciones parejas. Y al pez que no se menea, se lo lleva la marea.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (7 May 2017)

TODO SOBRE KOMODO (KMD) - YouTube
¿EN QUÉ MONEDAS INVERTIR? - MAYO 2017 - YouTube

Q opinais de este canal?

---------- Post added 07-may-2017 at 11:03 ----------

El canal de youtube Mclerotv
Q opinais de ese canal? Siempre habla de komodo KMD, dice q es una moneda interesante para el futuro.


----------



## Morsa (7 May 2017)

Alguna información que justifique los (no) movimientos de ETC? Alguien ha visto algo publicado del ETF?

El hecho que se haya incluido en exchanges coreanos debería haber ayudado a que su precio subiera algo, pero está lateral y amenazando a la baja.


----------



## Claudius (7 May 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> No sé como teneis tanta confianza en Poloniex,en mi caso ni con un palo compro algo ahi, mirar, no tocar.
> Hace unos años me hice una cuenta y estuve estudiandolo, pero justo despues la liaron y me fui por patas, quiza fue esa primera segunda impresión:|
> .



Mejor Bittrex, que tiene menos foco, a igual número de tokens +-


----------



## Merlin (7 May 2017)

racional dijo:


> Pues a mi me da que va corregir pronto.



Yo no sé cuál será el mejor momento para entrar, yo sé que una vez has entrado en Ripple la mejor estrategia es holdear a largo plazo.


----------



## paketazo (7 May 2017)

Morsa dijo:


> Alguna información que justifique los (no) movimientos de ETC? Alguien ha visto algo publicado del ETF?
> 
> El hecho que se haya incluido en exchanges coreanos debería haber ayudado a que su precio subiera algo, pero está lateral y amenazando a la baja.



Pues precisamente en esas es en las que nos debemos de fijar.

Podemos correr tras el dinero y subirnos el tren en marcha, o esperar a que salga de la estación a riesgo de que la demora de salida nos aburra, pero es el mejor modo de disfrutar de todo el camino.

Yo ahora mismo sí me plantearía entrar en ETC, y si baja más o sigue lateral, más motivo...pensad que la distribución en XRP, LTC, y estas que han subido el copón todavía no ha comenzado con ganas.

Los holder mientras sube fuerte no venden apenas nada, cuando se acojonan y ven que empieza a bajar es cuando saltan stops como locos, pues más vale ganar gran parte, que quedarnos como estábamos o perderlo todo.

Como ejemplo y ya que la sigo a diario, Dash, cuando tocó ATH hace unas semanas, tenía en buy side más de 5000 BTC y en sell side 9000 Dash...sí, sí...solo 9000 monedas a la venta en polo...nadie quería salirse (parecía que se acababan)...ahora hay buy side de 1300 y sell side de 45.000...las cosas se han calmado, la distribución se ha estado llevando a cabo (venden los especuladores y apurados, y algún early que ha dejado de soñar)...y van entrando nuevas manos.

Es una espiral sin fin, mientras algo se considere que vale algo, y valdrá más...así que no os fieis un pelo de grandes muros de compra, os lo expliqué ya en el pasado como funcionan.

Es pura psicología, con los años os daréis cuenta de que los charts reflejan el ánimo del inversor y sus etapas.

Recordad que la euforia nos agrada a todos, pero más vale renunciar a la última copa si se va a conducir, o coger un taxi, que ser quién cierra el chiringuito, y apaga las luces.

Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## Claudius (7 May 2017)

En Tezos está metido Tim Darper. (un listo!) qué no veía divad a ninguno. 


Blockchain VC Tezos to Receive ICO Funding from Venture Capitalist Tim Draper | Finance Magnates

Tezos XYZ

Va a permitir acceso a la compra con FIAT, además de btc y eth. el día 22 es la ico 

https://www.tezos.com/static/papers/Tezos_Overview.pdf

Mirad a ver *la hora española*, leer el paper y buscar los t*oken que va a haber* es PoS, así que podréis minar con los token, y lo posteais.

No me gusta que detrás esté de cabeza visible una fundación en lugar de una empresa. ienso:


PD: Yo voy a entrar.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (7 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> En Tezos está metido Tim Darper. (un listo!) qué no veía divad a ninguno.
> 
> 
> Blockchain VC Tezos to Receive ICO Funding from Venture Capitalist Tim Draper | Finance Magnates
> ...



Habra q apuntarse, desde donde aconsejais pillarlas? Pq en kraken no se podra no?


----------



## paketazo (7 May 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Habra q apuntarse, desde donde aconsejais pillarlas? Pq en kraken no se podra no?



Yo solo añadiré una cuestión al respecto.

Si van a ser tokens cotizados, que prisa tenéis en entrar en ICO, y no esperar al primer día de cotización y comprar...o pasar, según acogida de mercado.

Yo en más de 20 años en mercados, jamás entre en una OPV, en el 90% (por no decir más) de las ocasiones siempre se podía comprar por debajo del precio de salida...no es un consejo, es solo una observación, ya que nunca se sabe lo que puede pasar.

Un saludo


----------



## common sense (7 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo solo añadiré una cuestión al respecto.
> 
> Si van a ser tokens cotizados, que prisa tenéis en entrar en ICO, y no esperar al primer día de cotización y comprar...o pasar, según acogida de mercado.
> 
> ...



La verdad no se que responderte, porque nunca he entrado en una ICO, no se ni las ventajas ni los inconvenientes y tiene sentido lo que dices. 

Me estoy planteando hacerlo con una cantidad simbolica para "aprender" y despues ya comprar lo gordo en kraken, como tu sugieres.

Respecto a los listos que preguntaba Divad, esta tambien polychain capital, que se dedican exclusivamente a invertir en este tipo de proyectos:
Polychain Capital: A hedge fund investing at the Protocol layer of Web 3.0


----------



## Merlin (7 May 2017)

Ripple a 13 céntimos de dólar y hace dos semanas estaba a 3 céntimos :Aplauso:


----------



## common sense (7 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Paketazo
> 
> Habría que valorar que es bastante normal el perfil de distribuciones "pefabricadas" , pues los timings, la info privilegiad, etc ...ya tienen ua respuesta automática, ya que el sector no supone una aventura con los ojos vendados y disponer de info con cierta antelación representa , con enorme probabilidad, montañas de dinero.
> 
> ...



Yo me sumaria a la inicitiva con como minimo dos post semanales extensos y currados, analizando ICOS que van a salir. Es imposible para un solo individuo seguir el mercado:
ICO calendar


----------



## Donald Draper (7 May 2017)

jaxx para ETH en el móvil...lo tiene alguien? Soporta varias crypto


----------



## juli (7 May 2017)

common sense dijo:


> Yo me sumaria a la inicitiva con como minimo dos post semanales extensos y currados, analizando ICOS que van a salir. Es imposible para un solo individuo seguir el mercado:
> ICO calendar



Como disciplinado soldado raso , dedicaría una hora al día si alguien con criterio me orienta de hacia dónde enfocarla.


______________________________

Era de pura lógica, pero confirmado en la blockchain de CLAMS /aunque no es la primera vez ni animo a nadie a hacerlo sin asumir que no es lo ideal / : Las transferencias a las address con las que cuentas en el interfaz gráfico del core antes de que cargues toda la blockchain . Por si a alguien le pilla un pump en medio de un proceso de días y opta por tomar ese riesgo , vamos.

Yo perdí ayer 1/3 por esperar / ha subido 2 y sólo chequeé "a ciegas" un 10 de la posición que había preparado / y hoy, no lo haría. Cargaría todo.


----------



## Morsa (7 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Pues precisamente en esas es en las que nos debemos de fijar.
> 
> Podemos correr tras el dinero y subirnos el tren en marcha, o esperar a que salga de la estación a riesgo de que la demora de salida nos aburra, pero es el mejor modo de disfrutar de todo el camino.
> 
> ...



Gracias Paketazo,

Lo que me alucina es que algunas coins con rumores de cantina saltan como locas y otras con noticias que en mi opinión realmente aportan valor se quedan casi congeladas. Imagino que es demasiado fácil acostumbrarse a aumentos del valor de la cartera del 20 y 30% en un día y si eso no pasa, como que no gusta aceptarlo.

Aunque obviamente lo raro es justo que eso suceda.

Por cierto, un apunte a los que se han subido ultimamente al tren XLM ( Stellar Lumens), está previsto que se regalen unos 16.000 millones a otros tenedores de Bitcoin el 27 de Junio, esto puede significar una caida en precio importante, aunque mejorará la distribución del proyecto, dándole solidez y estabilidad al precio futuro.

We


----------



## Alxemi (7 May 2017)

common sense dijo:


> Yo me sumaria a la inicitiva con como minimo dos post semanales extensos y currados, analizando ICOS que van a salir. Es imposible para un solo individuo seguir el mercado:
> ICO calendar



En un rato voy a abrir un hilo de icos

Desde móvil


----------



## juli (7 May 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> En un rato voy a abrir un hilo de icos
> 
> Desde móvil



Con el manoseo , conveniencia y hasta mala baba que ha menudo ha presidido la info sobre criptos en burbuja, tu postura de compartir información , más aún tras crear ya este hilo del que tanto profano se ha aprovechado, es absolutamente admirable, Alxemi. - sin perhuicio de la de otros foreros a los que también tenemos mucho que agradecer , faltaría más -

Un OLÉ y unas gracias muy grandes sí señor. La verdad es que así da gusto. :Aplauso: 


Ahora, tocará a todos aportar un granito de arena.


----------



## Alxemi (7 May 2017)

Ya está abierto

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-de-criptomonedas-seguimiento-y-opinion.html

---------- Post added 07-may-2017 at 13:22 ----------




juli dijo:


> Con el manoseo , conveniencia y hasta mala baba que ha menudo ha presidido la info sobre criptos en burbuja, tu postura de compartir información - sin perhuicio de la de otros foreros a los que también tenemos muco que agradecer - , más aún tras crear ya este hilo del que tanto profano se ha aprovechado, es absolutamente admirable, Alxemi.
> 
> Un OLÉ y unas gracias muy grandes sí señor. La verdad es que así da gusto. :Aplauso:
> 
> ...



Caray gracias, aunque tampoco comparto tanto jejeje ::


----------



## Chicosalchicha (7 May 2017)

Muchas gracias Alxemi, en todo lo q se pueda ayudar...


----------



## juli (7 May 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Ya está abierto
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-de-criptomonedas-seguimiento-y-opinion.html
> 
> ...



Bueno...de lo que calla sabrá cada uno. 

Pero que no te quepa ninguna duda de que has, habéis, hecho mucho bien. Y desinteresadamente y con el mejor tono...como para quejarse, vamos.

En fin, y cierro el oftópic empalagoso, que tampoco es plan ni son cómodas estas cosas...pero al César, lo que es del César y un reconocimiento, como míimo, es debido.


----------



## Claudius (7 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo solo añadiré una cuestión al respecto.
> 
> Si van a ser tokens cotizados, que prisa tenéis en entrar en ICO, y no esperar al primer día de cotización y comprar...o pasar, según acogida de mercado.
> 
> Un saludo



Porque se dan un % más de tokens en el reparto de 2 dígitos, y a medida que se termina el cierre del ICO disminuye.
Yo no soy tampoco de ICOs. Entro xq está Tim.


----------



## juli (7 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Porque se dan un % más de tokens en el reparto de 2 dígitos, y a medida que se termina el cierre del ICO disminuye.
> Yo no soy tampoco de ICOs. Entro xq está Tim.



Habrá que ver las emisiones, pero el efecto cascada que ya comentamos BTC/ALTS de referencia/ALTS fuera del top ten ... parece que puede verterse naturalmente hacia ahí y que podría haber cola de gente esperando en cuanto las opciones anteriores suban y hasta saturen por meter dinero al final en cualquier mierda a cuenta de aspirar a revalorizaciones jugosas , que es un sabor de boca que a cualquier puede haberle quedado alguna vez ...panorama que posiblemente irá acentuándose.

EN IOTA sin ir más lejos, parece que priman más las "hechuras" que el precio , que no es precisamente un regalo, al menos a priori.

Yo creo que sí que las ICOS pueden ser un canal de chequeo de proyectos, equipos, precios...ahora mismo el maremagnum de criptos que pueden atraer por sus rendimientos ya es el copón...y hay páginas de coins con rendimeinto de 2 dígitos que parecen hechas por un becario con 2 días de wordpress. 

En fin, puede haber más alicientes que el precio solamente. Y los ICOS atraen curiosos , generan info...y 100 ojos ven mejor que 2.

Ejemplo : De este tal TIM que señalas y sus ocupaciones actuales , casi nadie sabría nada en este hilo de no ser porque está en un ICO y tú resaltas su solvencia.

LA adopción masiva va a generar muchas "capas" de himbersores. Y moverse en las capas superiores , con la gente que corta el queso, siempre es un plus.

---------- Post added 07-may-2017 at 14:51 ----------

CLAMS, x2 en una semana camino del 50% hoy.

Ojo que son 2 millones de coins y a poca pasta que mueva , se puede poner caramelito, caramelito...aunque sea para hacerse un tí-tá.


----------



## Alxemi (7 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Habrá que ver las emisiones, pero el efecto cascada que ya comentamos BTC/ALTS de referencia/ALTS fuera del top ten ... parece que puede verterse naturalmente hacia ahí y que podría haber cola de gente esperando en cuanto las opciones anteriores suban y hasta saturen por meter dinero al final en cualquier mierda a cuenta de aspirar a revalorizaciones jugosas , que es un sabor de boca que a cualquier puede haberle quedado alguna vez ...panorama que posiblemente irá acentuándose.
> 
> EN IOTA sin ir más lejos, parece que priman más las "hechuras" que el precio , que no es precisamente un regalo, al menos a priori.
> 
> ...



donde comercias iotas? intenté comprar algo tras la ipo por privado pero el precio me pareció desorbitado,


----------



## racional (7 May 2017)

De los icos no os fieis. Que luego una vez que tienen la pasta se olvidan del proyecto. Namecoin y peercoin subiendo.


----------



## juli (7 May 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> donde comercias iotas? intenté comprar algo tras la ipo por privado pero el precio me pareció desorbitado,



Sí...barato no pintaba. Pero la pinta es cojonuda. Es una de las 2 ó 3 posiciones fijas que me quedan.

Las comercializan por varios canales, directamente, en tiwiter y en bitcointalk. A mí el "lleva" el hilo de forobits me ofreció una invita.

IOTA Exchange.com - YDX OTC trading escrow service


----------



## Claudius (7 May 2017)

> Ejemplo : De este tal TIM que señalas y sus ocupaciones actuales , casi nadie sabría nada en este hilo de no ser porque está en un ICO y tú resaltas su solvencia.



Si llevaras varios años en el sector conocerías, a los multimillonarios, que a través de fondos de capital venture, o directamente como Angels, están cambiando $ a cambio de fichas. El dueño de Virgin, el actor Ashton kutcher..

Tim Draper es inversor directo de Factom, desde hace poco que lo anunció, cuando lo hizo, aumenté bastante mi posición y mira gráficas... 
Factom también consolidará los 2 dígitos tranquilamente.. :rolleye:

Hay otros que no salen en los médios..

Qué no os queda mili.. 

Tim, para mí es el 'oráculo de las BlockChain'.


----------



## juli (7 May 2017)

Factom me atrajo en cuanto lo ví. Y por lo que veo, voy a tener algo más en común con ese señor, porque a esa ICO me apunto.

Por cierto...factom tiene 2 opciones en su web...los Factoids que se ven en coinmarketcaps...y otra , Entry Credits, que no son transferibles...y de ese no llevo nada ,pues no entendí muy bien de qué iba.




Oye, en el link que adjuntaste al hilo del fondo de ETC del día 10 salía más bien la presumible denegación al segundo de BTC. Era éso...o que yo me hice un lío.

Qué se espera exactamente respecto al de ETC ? Entre cómo está y éso, puede ser el movimiento de la semana.


----------



## Claudius (7 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Oye, en el link que adjuntaste al hilo del fondo de ETC del día 10 salía más bien la presumible denegación al segundo de BTC. Era éso...o que yo me hice un lío.
> 
> Qué se espera exactamente respecto al de ETC ? Entre cómo está y éso, puede ser el movimiento de la semana.



Si la agenda no la han vuelto a cambiar.
El 10 de mayo, se reune la SEC para estimar la aprobación de un posible ETF a Ethereum classic, lo que no se es la hora previsible de la resolución, que es lo que he preguntado a ver si alguno la averigua..
Para la resolución de Bitcoin, fue por la noche hora española sobre 9-23h, no recuerdo. Y produjo un buen dump, de minutos para comprar.

---------- Post added 07-may-2017 at 16:57 ----------

ico-onegram-token-con-respaldo-en-oro
ICO Onegram TOKEN con respaldo en Oro - Seguimiento Crowdsales - Forobits - El foro de Bitcoin en Español

Alguno está en foros de metales, o tiene contactos-amistad, par que nos digan que peso tienen las bóbedas de Dubai, en el merado global, y que opina.

En resumen, sería como tener un papelito, que tienes 10.000 eur. en Suiza emitido por un tercero 'de confianza'.

Pero aquí se supone que es similar pero el tercero es una blockchain, lo único es como van a llevar el token respecto al oro real.

Si el proyecto es veraz, y no hay cosas raras, puede ser un antes y después para la negociación del oro mundial, ya existe por si no lo sabíais para diamantes, algo similar para saber la trazabilidad de su procedencia.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (7 May 2017)

Encontre esta entrada de un blog del año pasado, ahi habla de factom y la coloca segunda en ranking.

The world of crypto currency is moving really fast. Over the past 5 years Bitcoin outperform any other investment like gold, stock market or real estate.

Over the past years hundreds of new crypto currencies came on the market. Most of them are just copy cat or only have a few features that make them different.

Only a handful of those crypto currencies are real outliers. Those unique ones disrupt their industry just like bitcoin did with the financial sector.

The following top 5 crypto currencies are outliers and are the one I am sure will go up in value by 10x-100x over the next 2 years. (Roger ver, here is my prediction) 

1. Ethereum

ETHEREUM

Ethereum is a true outlier. It’s a platform that allows to create smart contract that runs on a decentralize network. The team behind Ethereum is very smart. I always look up the people that are behind a project before investing and Ethereum has 100% of my confidence. Those guys rock.

Other then the team, the degree of adoption that Ethereum gets at the moment is phenomenal. Because ethereum is a platform where developer can deploy Dapps, a lot of inovation is being made at the moment and each one of those innovation boost the adoption rate of Ethereum and create a network effect.

If one currency can make it big, it is Ethereum. It already grew 1000% over the past few months and I can see the currency go another 1000% easily if not more over the next few months and years.

Ethereum is the only crypto-currency that I believe has the capacity to overtake Bitcoin Market cap in the near future.

Current Market Cap: $816,840,813

Price: $10.54 US

Prediction: Ethereum is the crypto currency that has the most potential. I think it could be possible to see it overtake Bitcoin in Market Cap. 500$/ether is something plausible in the near future.

2.Factom

Factom

Factom is another fantastic cryptocurrency that used to be called “Notary Chain” that should grow by a lot this year.

Factom allows companies to create immutable database.

Factom store information in their own blockchain and then create a hash of that data and stores it into the Bitcoin blockchain. They are also working on adding that hash into ethereum and other big blockchain to add protection.

Factom just got a huge contract with 20 smart cities in China and are working with other countries to create immutable data base. This will allow those government to stream line and secure their data.

The market for Factom is huge and they definitly are outliers. The people behind Factom are also very smart. I am looking forward the growth of this company.

Current Market Cap: $10,408,536

Price: $1.19 US

Prediction: Factom is getting mass adoption very quickly, I can see it growing to $30 before the summer.

Top 5 Crypto Currencies To Invest in 2016 - Alex Fortin

Aqui la dejo por si a alguien le interesa.


----------



## zyro (7 May 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Ya está abierto
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-de-criptomonedas-seguimiento-y-opinion.html



quitandole el http si funciona el enlace:



ICOS de Criptomonedas, seguimiento y opinion - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## juli (7 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Si la agenda no la han vuelto a cambiar.
> El 10 de mayo, se reune la SEC para estimar la aprobación de un posible ETF a Ethereum classic, lo que no se es la hora previsible de la resolución, que es lo que he preguntado a ver si alguno la averigua..
> Para la resolución de Bitcoin, fue por la noche hora española sobre 9-23h, no recuerdo. Y produjo un buen dump, de minutos para comprar.
> 
> ...



Oro en custodia, para mí, da igual en papel o blockchain. Depende del custodio, auditorias, de la letra pequeña que te afecte, etc. Personalmente prefiero o bien oro físico anónimo o bien Ethers , Btc o Dash , que se mueven donde quieras sin la ceremonia que te puede esperar en una bóveda kuwaití para hacerte con el metal. 

Habrá que echarle un vistazo de todas maneras. 

Llevo al hilo de ICOs, con su permiso


----------



## Kondarra (7 May 2017)

Lectura interesante sobre XRP [XRP] Ripple announcing lock-up next month (june) - Shoot to stars


----------



## Claudius (7 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Lectura interesante sobre XRP [XRP] Ripple announcing lock-up next month (june) - Shoot to stars



top-3-ripple-wallet-options/
Top 3 Ripple Wallet Options

Ya te quedan 90 ctm, para ganar la apuesta.


----------



## Kondarra (7 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> top-3-ripple-wallet-options/
> 
> Top 3 Ripple Wallet Options
> 
> ...





El de la apuesta no era yo!! No como hamburguesas


----------



## Divad (7 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> En Tezos está metido Tim Darper. (un listo!) qué no veía divad a ninguno.
> 
> 
> Blockchain VC Tezos to Receive ICO Funding from Venture Capitalist Tim Draper | Finance Magnates
> ...



Con 30k Bitcoins que tiene querrá sacar más tajada del pastel. 

Que haya formado parte de pelotazos no quiere decir que sea un "listo" a seguir, pues también ha tenido sus fracasos.



Spoiler






> [¿Cheque escolar en California?: el sindicato de profesores se opuso...y acabó con la iniciativa]
> 
> Leo en uno de los últimos números de Bloomberg Businessweek (Agosto 4–Ago. 10, 2014) la historia de Tim Draper, un “venture capitalist” [ financiador de empresas de arranque (startups) con capital riesgo] [*] que trata de añadir a su historial de iniciativas (financió en sus inicios a Hotmail, Skype, Tesla Motors y al buscador chino Baidu, promovió la candidatura del actor Scwarzenegger a Gobernador de California, etc.) una bien difícil: dividir el actual Estado de California en 6 nuevos Estados, a la vista de los actuales fallos de gobierno del Estado; Draper (que fue miembro de la Junta de Gobierno para la Educación del Estado de California) ya está en el proceso de conseguir las 808.000 firmas necesarias para que la propuesta se vote públicamente. Entre sus iniciativas figuró la de introducir los cheques escolares (school vouchers) pero la enemiga del sindicato de profesores la arruinó:
> 
> ...







Vitalik Buterin financiado por Peter Andreas Thiel que pertenece al club bilderberg como ya expuse hace un par de días:



Spoiler






> @Claudius: La eterna dualidad, donde siempre ganan los que están fuera del juego controlando que los movimientos vayan al compás, como si todo ocurriese de forma natural.
> 
> @paketazo: Tras los movimientos del chino es de esperar que no son de fiar. Es para entrar, recoger beneficios y salirse cagando hostias. El chino tiene poca pinta de ser judío y no es más que un títere del juego que le ha tocado hacer el papel de malote en BTC y de bueno para enriquecer a los millones de chinos que estén dentro de LTC.
> 
> ...







Que un proyecto triunfe no solo depende de su desarrollo (parte técnica), sino de quienes están detrás financiándolo. Para saber si el dinero que entra es de un "listo" basta con mirar si pertenece a algún club :fiufiu:



Spoiler












A UN Agency is Exploring Blockchain's Impact on Trade

Bancos y corporaciones (ETH) dando comida en Jordina y se quieren extender.

Si no tuviese tanta información odiaría toda cripto que estuviese relacionada con "listos" o medio "listos". Igual ganaría dinero a corto plazo, pero a la larga el caballo ganador es el mismo de siempre que nos tiene sodomizado bajo sus juegos. Uno puede acabar desplumado si no se cambia de barco en el último momento.

Del top 10 assets, 7 son ETH. Las 2 primeras en el ranking global ocupan el puesto 10 (golem) y 11 (augur). 

Ni en nuestros húmedos sueños veremos una cripto acabar reinando por encima de los "listos" cuando el juego esté implantado para toda la Humanidad.



Spoiler



Ellos crean dinero de la nada en el sistema fiduciario, nosotros no ienso:



Sigo leyendo


----------



## danjian (7 May 2017)

Las probabilidades de que aprueben el ETF de ETC son 0, no? Cuando lo rechacen si cae el precio sera buen momento para comprar?


----------



## Chicosalchicha (7 May 2017)

Donde se puede ver q monedas forman parte fe ethereum?


----------



## plus ultra (7 May 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Donde se puede ver q monedas forman parte fe ethereum?



CryptoAsset Market Capitalizations


----------



## Claudius (7 May 2017)

danjian dijo:


> Las probabilidades de que aprueben el ETF de ETC son 0, no? Cuando lo rechacen si cae el precio sera buen momento para comprar?



Yo no creo que sean zero, tu crees que voy a gastar, tiempo, dinero y recursos financieros y de rrhh en algo que creo que me lo van a denegar?
Si hay que untar, untaré.., y eth/etc no juega en la liga que Btc.


----------



## ciberobrero (7 May 2017)

Alguien puede decirme por qué son tan fanáticos en el hilo del bitcoin? Históricos como mojon no podían ni ver otras coins y a otros como remonster no les gustaban los smart contracts de ethereum.

¿Tenían sus razones o se enamoraron de su inversión? Pregunto porque no he leido casi nada de esos hilos salvo las reacciones casi fanáticas ante cualquier tema de otra coin.


----------



## Lord Vader (7 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Ripple a 13 céntimos de dólar y hace dos semanas estaba a 3 céntimos :Aplauso:



¿Como guardas los Ripple para largo plazo?


----------



## digipl (7 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Yo no creo que sean zero, tu crees que voy a gastar, tiempo, dinero y recursos financieros y de rrhh en algo que creo que me lo van a denegar?
> Si hay que untar, untaré.., y eth/etc no juega en la liga que Btc.



Mas tiempo, dinero y recursos han gastado los Winklevoss y no consiguieron que se aprobara su ETF.

Y ETC no es ETH. ETC no pasa de ser un parásito del trabajo realizado para ETH. A efectos prácticos es un desarrollo irrelevante, sin prácticamente apoyo real, y donde las posibilidades de que algo como un ETF se aprueben son, a mi modo de ver, nulas.


----------



## juli (7 May 2017)

digipl dijo:


> Mas tiempo, dinero y recursos han gastado los Winklevoss y no consiguieron que se aprobara su ETF.
> 
> Y ETC no es ETH. ETC no pasa de ser un parásito del trabajo realizado para ETH. A efectos prácticos es un desarrollo irrelevante, sin prácticamente apoyo real, y donde las posibilidades de que algo como un ETF se aprueben son, a mi modo de ver, nulas.



Qué opinión te merece Litecoin y su Segwit inminente ?

Gracias.


----------



## Merlin (7 May 2017)

lord vader dijo:


> ¿Como guardas los Ripple para largo plazo?



De momento en el exchange, estos días me pensaré donde las guardo definitivamente para holdear a largo plazo. Aún no lo tengo decidido.


----------



## Divad (7 May 2017)

digipl dijo:


> Mas tiempo, dinero y recursos han gastado los Winklevoss y no consiguieron que se aprobara su ETF.
> 
> Y ETC no es ETH. ETC no pasa de ser un parásito del trabajo realizado para ETH. A efectos prácticos es un desarrollo irrelevante, sin prácticamente apoyo real, y donde las posibilidades de que algo como un ETF se aprueben son, a mi modo de ver, nulas.



Aunque sean nulas, antes de que se sepa el resultado puedes estar haciendo clin, clin, clin,... el rumor también forma parte del juego :fiufiu:

Nada más cerrarse los colegios, Macron ganador :XX: En 15 min o menos, pim! pam! :XX:::

Da la sensación que nada más cerrarse el juego de ir a votar, sin contar nada y sin perder el tiempo dan como vencedor al prosistema fiduciario. Las papeletas deben de estar ya trituradas 

Una victoria de Le Pen sería una masiva entrada de capitales en el mercado blockchain de todo Europa y ante las dudas de crear un efecto dominó derrumbando el sistema fiduciario han preferido seguir dándole cuerda. Solo ha sido un aviso de que el cambio de sistema está cada vez más cerca.

Las criptomonedas seguirán su desarrollo independientemente del resultado de las elecciones. Es como los ETF, son avisos/señales de que hay algo nuevo que está emergiendo siendo lo que acabará reemplazando al FIAT.


----------



## Helios_pc (7 May 2017)

las Stellars están por las nubes...a este paso uno pone las hamburguesas y otro las cocacolas

Enviado desde mi MI 4W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## racional (7 May 2017)

Cual creeis que sera el proximo movimiento? despues de que a los inversores les haya dado por las monedas de mucha cantidad como xrp, str y bytecoin.


----------



## Kondarra (7 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> XRP luchando ahora mismo por su ath en btc. Si llega a 8000, entrada interesante.





Me autocito para autofelicitarme por haber previsto una buena entrada!! Dejadme, soy novato y un poco egocéntrico, hasta contesto cuando no se dirigen a mí 
Pasado su ath sin mucha pelea esto tiene muy buena pinta. Leyendo también el enlace que he puesto antes habrá que estar atentos en agosto. El único consejo que me atrevo a daros es que busquéis, leáis y estéis atentos. 
Empezando a arrepentirme de haber entrado flojo cuando entré, que estaba mucho más baratita.

---------- Post added 07-may-2017 at 22:05 ----------

Por cierto, concuerdo con Divad en que no veo demasiado listo en Tezos. Con esto no quiero decir que no le vaya a ir bien. 

Juli, buscar ICOs interesantes me parece interesante, valga la repugnancia. Si voy viendo cosas las comentaré por aquí y si acierto me autocitaré para pegarme el moco


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (7 May 2017)

Marchando unas hamburguesas con pan trufado, hamburguesa de Kobe con matices de Foie, cebolla caramelizada, queso Strophie blue, reducción de modena y aceite de oliva virgen.

Claudius, Morsa.
Y de paso compro Lumens, que están baratos y parece que van a irse hasta la luna( si, novatada de comprar en verde, pero 30 dolares son miseria)


----------



## paketazo (7 May 2017)

Pa cuando tengáis un rato:

DASH Is The Best Cryptocurrency In The World! ($1000 DASH By 2018) - YouTube


Recordad subtitular para los que sois/somos de EGB y solo sabéis algo de ingles leído.



Un saludo


----------



## Kondarra (7 May 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Marchando unas hamburguesas con pan trufado, hamburguesa de Kobe con matices de Foie, cebolla caramelizada, queso Strophie blue, reducción de modena y aceite de oliva virgen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





¿Qué leches ha pasado con Lumens? Entrar o no entrar, esa es la cuestión.


----------



## Morsa (7 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> ¿Qué leches ha pasado con Lumens? Entrar o no entrar, esa es la cuestión.



A parte de la noticia de la fundación gates y la entrega de lumens a los poseedores de BTC no he encontrado nada. 

Eso sí, el equipo de desarrollo andan de road trip por Europa e imagino que el lobbying les está cundiendo:

Bruselas, Londres...

Por cierto Satoshi, si ganas la apuesta con XRP a 1 €, solo tienes que enviarme una dirección válida y te garantizo que probarás una hamburguesa que esté a tu nivel de profeta  

Eso sí, piensa que quizás toma un tiempo que Ripple llegue a 50B € de capitalización de mercado.

Dash parece que se está animando también, en Kraken hay poquísimas disponibles a la venta (90k€) y el precio ha roto los 100€


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (7 May 2017)

Morsa dijo:


> A parte de la noticia de la fundación gates y la entrega de lumens a los poseedores de BTC no he encontrado nada.
> 
> Eso sí, el equipo de desarrollo andan de road trip por Europa e imagino que el lobbying les está cundiendo:
> 
> ...



Hecho, quiza no suceda pero si tengo la intuición que quiza en 30-45 dias la capitalización de Ripple supere a la de ETH, lo huelo.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (7 May 2017)

Ya q estamos, q opinais de dash? He tenido tentacion de comprar alguna,pero al final siempre me decido por otras.
Por otro lado, cuanto veis una cifra decente de ethereum? Estoy tentado de ir pillando poco a poco pero me da q ya es tarde para mi pillar una cifra decente con todo lo q sigue subiendo.


----------



## Merlin (7 May 2017)

Morsa dijo:


> Dash parece que se está animando también, en Kraken hay poquísimas disponibles a la venta (90k€) y el precio ha roto los 100€



¿Dónde puedes ver las criptos que hay disponibles a la venta en Kraken?


----------



## Claudius (7 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Pa cuando tengáis un rato:
> 
> Recordad subtitular para los que sois/somos de EGB y solo sabéis algo de ingles leído.



Ese vídeo es de hace 1 mes +- días antes de que cambiara el rol de 'CTF' a 'CEO' 
Puse todo el evento de la reunión que hubo en SkySong Innovation Center, in Scottsdale, Arizona.

What is DASH & Where Is It Going? 2017 DASH Open House - YouTube[/url]

[youtube]0EG2km7GAmM[/youtube]

Te dice que te va a hacer rico, 

Es interesante ver la parte de las preguntas del final en la que un inversor con criterio pregunta sobre la historia del instaminado. (min 47)
Está traducido al inglés, y otros idiomas, español no.

En resumen, *dice* que de las 250.000 que tiene en su poder, va a donar 4/5 para la creación de otros DAO, (ya está en ello, en la última entrevista de Amanda, a Evan, de hace unos días habló con el de eso, flipaba un poco.. pero bueno..)

Por cierto, creo que Evan tiene algún tipo de síndrome relacionado con el espectro autista. 


Aquí una entrevista con sub en esp

*Ryan Taylor - DASH | CriptoNoticias - YouTube[/url]*
[youtube]jfrMOv5jF4w[/youtube]


----------



## plus ultra (7 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> ¿Dónde puedes ver las criptos que hay disponibles a la venta en Kraken?



Kraken trade volume and market listings | CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations


----------



## Merlin (8 May 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Kraken trade volume and market listings | CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations



Pero en ese enlace pone las que se han vendido en las últimas 24 horas, yo preguntaba por las que hay por vender, según decía el otro forero.


----------



## Helios_pc (8 May 2017)

Pasa algo con los exchanges?

Enviado desde mi MI 4W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## siei (8 May 2017)

Helios_pc dijo:


> Pasa algo con los exchanges?
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 4W mediante Tapatalk




A mi kraken hace rato que no me funciona.. algo raro pasa :|


----------



## biempa (8 May 2017)

Poloniex ha petado.
Stellar subia como la espuma (200%), llevaba asi todo el dia.
Al llegar a 0.00004900 el pump se vino abajo con el consiguiente caos.....el horror, el horror
Cabreos y perdidas generales y los estan poniendo a parir.

En kraken pasaria algo parecido.

Parece que se recupera poco a poco 



Yo estuve en la noche de los stellar largos ::


----------



## siei (8 May 2017)

biempa dijo:


> Poloniex ha petado.
> Stellar subia como la espuma (200%), llevaba asi todo el dia.
> Al llegar a 0.00004900 el pump se vino abajo con el consiguiente caos.....el horror, el horror
> Cabreos y perdidas generales y los estan poniendo a parir.
> ...



Yo también tenía Stellar pero muy poco, no me importa demasiado... pero la gran bajada de eth si que me ha matado :´(


----------



## psiloman (8 May 2017)

siei dijo:


> Yo también tenía Stellar pero muy poco, no me importa demasiado... pero la gran bajada de eth si que me ha matado :´(



Hold es HOLD. No has perdido nada, tranquilo, salvo que estés especulando todo el día delante de la pantalla, entonces si has perdido recursos para ganar pasta mañana.

Si inviertes a largo plazo, una bajada de Eth es una bendición para comprar más, ojalá bajara un 40 % por unos dias, no creo que caiga esa breva.


----------



## Helios_pc (8 May 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Hold es HOLD. No has perdido nada, tranquilo, salvo que estés especulando todo el día delante de la pantalla, entonces si has perdido recursos para ganar pasta mañana.
> 
> Si inviertes a largo plazo, una bajada de Eth es una bendición para comprar más, ojalá bajará un 40 % por unos dias, no creo que caiga esa breva.



Suerte que hoy me ha dado por holdear unos días, lástima que no tenga Fiat para comprar


Enviado desde mi MI 4W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (8 May 2017)

Menudo descojone llevará quien haya comprado los Lumen a precio de risa y fuera el causante de la sangría que ha creado ::

Han sacado una extensión para acceder a la cartera en chrome hace 4h. Seguramente haya sido el detonante para que subiera y ya cuando superase la barrera que se hubiese marcado venden las fichas :: Volverá a subir, para seguir dando pelotazos :

Lo que haría si fuese los listos:
Creas el proyecto poniendo a un amigo como cabeza visible.
Le dices a tu otro amigo IBM, Microsoft, Santander,... Que lo apoye con dinero y publicidad.
Vas mostrando avances y cuando la gente compra, todos tus amigos que llevan dentro desde que empezó van vendiendo...

Igual no tienen porque venderlo todo, pero sí van creando correcciones vendiendo X cantidad.

Para no hacerlo tan descarado en una misma cripto... se crea la figura de una madre y ligada a ella están sus hijos con diferentes proyectos/servicios que se encargará cada cripto.

Las que más valor tengan es porque las ganancias serán muchísimo mayores que no por ejemplo sería las de céntimos una vez las criptos sean de uso corriente para todos. Ambas tendrán su recorrido alcista, pero las de céntimos tendrá más corridas y solo los amigos saben cuando va tocando correcciones.


----------



## racional (8 May 2017)

Si una antigüa como litecoin ha subido, porque no dogecoin podria hacer lo mismo? su grafico parece dar señal de compra.


----------



## Kondarra (8 May 2017)

racional dijo:


> Si una antigüa como litecoin ha subido, porque no dogecoin podria hacer lo mismo? su grafico parece dar señal de compra.





Yo compré unas fichas "por si toca". Ayer pegó arreón. 
XRP sigue on fire dándome buenas alegrías. Buen lunes a todos.


----------



## Morsa (8 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Pero en ese enlace pone las que se han vendido en las últimas 24 horas, yo preguntaba por las que hay por vender, según decía el otro forero.



Hola Merlin,

en la pestaña charts e kraken se ve tanto el buy side como el sell side, ahora mismo solo hay unos 1000 y poco dash a la venta.

No veas como empieza la mañanita de movida

Suerte


----------



## Chicosalchicha (8 May 2017)

Morsa dijo:


> Hola Merlin,
> 
> en la pestaña charts e kraken se ve tanto el buy side como el sell side, ahora mismo solo hay unos 1000 y poco dash a la venta.
> 
> ...



Q quiere decir q haya poco dash a la venta?

Joder queria cargarme de xrp y es q estan subiendo demasiado ya, solo tengo 1000, parece q voy esquivando los chollos jaja


----------



## psiloman (8 May 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Q quiere decir q haya poco dash a la venta?
> 
> Joder queria cargarme de xrp y es q estan subiendo demasiado ya, solo tengo 1000, parece q voy esquivando los chollos jaja



Tu compra esos 1000 hombre!.

Tampoco te cuesta tanto esa cantidad, con la ventaja de que te regalan una hamburguesa de buey de Kobe en este foro si llega a un dólar. Yo compré unas cuantas justo por eso, por la hamburguesa


----------



## Merlin (8 May 2017)

XRP rozando los 19 céntimos. Como anuncien pronto el lockup nos vamos a los 25/30 céntimos fácil.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (8 May 2017)

Una pregunta, en kraken por ejemplo tengo 4 litecoin, no puedo cambiarla por otras monedas? Ni siquiera veo la opcion de comprar xbt


----------



## Merlin (8 May 2017)

Morsa dijo:


> Hola Merlin,
> 
> en la pestaña charts e kraken se ve tanto el buy side como el sell side, ahora mismo solo hay unos 1000 y poco dash a la venta.
> 
> ...



Gracias, lo he encontrado.


----------



## psiloman (8 May 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Una pregunta, en kraken por ejemplo tengo 4 litecoin, no puedo cambiarla por otras monedas? Ni siquiera veo la opcion de comprar xbt



Pues mira mejor, hay tres opciones, te viene para vender en euros, dólares y xbt.


----------



## djun (8 May 2017)

Están subiendo de manera salvaje Ripple, NEM y Stella Lumens. ¿Alguien sabe a qué se debe? Y ya llevan días, sobre todo Ripple.


----------



## juli (8 May 2017)

djun dijo:


> Están subiendo de manera salvaje Ripple, NEM y Stella Lumens. ¿Alguien sabe a qué se debe? Y ya llevan días, sobre todo Ripple.



Supongo que esas decimales camuflan bastante bien grandes cantidades de dinero/BTC que se amplifican en Shitland. 

El capital de Rippel se está volviendo monstruoso. Imagínate esos movimientos en monedas de 2 cifras de cotización.


Bueno...tenemos esta semana el segwit de LTC y un fondo en la agenda de ETC . Yo , en principio, espero algo de folclore de los chinos para dar empaque a lo suyo.

Litecoin Segregated Witness Adoption Tracker

Vamos viendo por dónde van los tiros, que el cariz general está cambiando de aspecto y a ratos se pone muy peligroso. Es muy importante sumar y no quedarse pillado hasta verano. 

Son 2 meses.

Por cierto...GAMEcredits , pasito a pasito, ATH.


----------



## Claudius (8 May 2017)

djun dijo:


> Están subiendo de manera salvaje Ripple, NEM y Stella Lumens. ¿Alguien sabe a qué se debe? Y ya llevan días, sobre todo Ripple.



Nem ha sacado wallet para IOS, será eso, como alguna multinacional del sudeste asiático, haga un asociado...


----------



## Chicosalchicha (8 May 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Pues mira mejor, hay tres opciones, te viene para vender en euros, dólares y xbt.



Vaya torpeza la mia, di por seguro q no podia cambiarla por euros xD

Joder ahora si q estoy liado, me ha llegado otro ingreso a kraken y estoy dudando tela q comprar.


----------



## Superoeo (8 May 2017)

Madre mía, llevo ya un 1700% de beneficio con Ripple desde que compré unas pocas cuando empecé por aquí. Ahora solo me arrepiento de no haber comprado más xD
EN las sucesivas compras también llevo beneficio pero logicamente mucho menos.

Supongo que le meteré más, pero a sabiendas de que aun dándome beneficio ya no será lo mismo xD

Por cierto, tenía pensado meterle a ETH y DASH, pero bien pensado y dado que sus precios están más estáticos, igual sale más rentable pegar buenos pumps con XRP o Stellar, o XEM, y luego llevar los beneficios a ETH, lo cual seguramente hará que pueda adquirir más cantidad por tener una revalorización más rápida...

(Bueno, aquí os djo mis pensamientos de buena mañana xD)

Por cierto, posts atrás pusisteis 3 wallets para Ripple. ¿Alguno está usando uno de ellos? Alguna recomendación?

El de Jaxx que se puede usar en el movil me llamaba mucho la atención (Creo que no tiene XRP pero tiene otras que también llevo). Si lo veis seguro y lo usais, seguramente lo use para sacar todo lo que tengo en Poloniex que quiero Holdear.

Por cierto, genial lo de hilo de las ICOs, me parece muy interesante tenerlo separado y poder estudiar ahí tranquilamente esas oportunidades.

Y como dijeron páginas atrás, mil gracias a todos los que habéis ido vertiendo por aquí análisis e información desinteresadamente, porque habéis hecho que muchos nos hayamos interesado por este mundo y estemos haciendo buenos beneficios.


----------



## common sense (8 May 2017)

racional dijo:


> De los icos no os fieis. Que luego una vez que tienen la pasta se olvidan del proyecto. Namecoin y peercoin subiendo.



Hombre, las generalizaciones, ya se sabe... Es como decir, de la bolsa, no os fieis, de las crytos no os fieis. Realmente el consejo seria, investigad bien los proyectos antes de meteros en una ICO. Pero como instrumento de inversion en mi opinion puede tener ventajas en algunos casos.


----------



## Superoeo (8 May 2017)

Por cierto estoy viendo una wallet para ETH en IOS que se llama Ethereum Wallet by Freewallet.org. Alguno la usais o la conocéis? Es de fiar?


----------



## Chicosalchicha (8 May 2017)

racional dijo:


> Si una antigüa como litecoin ha subido, porque no dogecoin podria hacer lo mismo? su grafico parece dar señal de compra.



Yo he comprado a ver si se pega un stellar lumens jajaja.


----------



## bizkaiarober (8 May 2017)

No entiendo muy bien qué ha pasado en kraken. Estoy esperando confirmación de nivel 2 desde el jueves pasado.
Es seguro operar con este exchange o ya que todavía no he empezado mejor pasarme a coinbase?
Mi intención es comprar y pasarlos a un monedero.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (8 May 2017)

bizkaiarober dijo:


> No entiendo muy bien qué ha pasado en kraken. Estoy esperando confirmación de nivel 2 desde el jueves pasado.
> Es seguro operar con este exchange o ya que todavía no he empezado mejor pasarme a coinbase?
> Mi intención es comprar y pasarlos a un monedero.



Yo soy nuevo, he comprado 2 veces en coinbase y no mw gusta nada.

Kraken va de lujo, aunque las transferencias tardan 2 o 3 dias en llegar, por lo demas guay, ademas en coinbase solo se pueden comprar bitcoins,litecoins y ethereums.


----------



## bizkaiarober (8 May 2017)

Ok, gracias por contarme tu experiencia, lo tendré en cuenta.
Yo también soy nuevo en esto, todavía estoy esperando que confirmen mis datos para poder hacer una transferencia.

Por cierto, la primera transferencia tiene que ser de un importe simbólico (1 euro) para comprobar o puede ser de cualquier importe?


----------



## Chicosalchicha (8 May 2017)

bizkaiarober dijo:


> Ok, gracias por contarme tu experiencia, lo tendré en cuenta.
> Yo también soy nuevo en esto, todavía estoy esperando que confirmen mis datos para poder hacer una transferencia.
> 
> Por cierto, la primera transferencia tiene que ser de un importe simbólico (1 euro) para comprobar o puede ser de cualquier importe?



Yo meti 500 la primera vez y sin problemas, transferencia sepa y gastos compartidos y perfecto.


----------



## Superoeo (8 May 2017)

No sé si se ha hablado por quí antes de ello, pero ¿QUé opinais de la platadorma de Genesis Mining? Supuestamente pagas por unos contratos de minería en la nube, y cada 24h puedes retirar los resultados de la coin que hayas minado. (Contratas hashrate de minado de la altcoin que quieras. Son contratos de 2 años.

Por ejemplo, contratar 30MH/s de ETH durante 2 años cuesta 869 $

Lo veis interesante? ¿Puede ser un scam?


----------



## Chicosalchicha (8 May 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> No sé si se ha hablado por quí antes de ello, pero ¿QUé opinais de la platadorma de Genesis Mining? Supuestamente pagas por unos contratos de minería en la nube, y cada 24h puedes retirar los resultados de la coin que hayas minado. (Contratas hashrate de minado de la altcoin que quieras. Son contratos de 2 años.
> 
> Por ejemplo, contratar 30MH/s de ETH durante 2 años cuesta 869 $
> 
> Lo veis interesante? ¿Puede ser un scam?



Ostias pues acabo de mirar su pagina, jaja joder como avanza la cosa, no se si sera rentable la cosa, lo q seguro q es mas comodo jeje


----------



## Merlin (8 May 2017)

bizkaiarober dijo:


> No entiendo muy bien qué ha pasado en kraken. Estoy esperando confirmación de nivel 2 desde el jueves pasado.
> Es seguro operar con este exchange o ya que todavía no he empezado mejor pasarme a
> 
> Mi intención es comprar y pasarlos a un monedero.




Pues estoy flipando con lo que dices, a mi Kraken me confirmó el mismo día que me registré, creo que tardaron un par de horas en darme el Tier 2. 

¿Has confirmado el email que te envían?


----------



## Claudius (8 May 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> No sé si se ha hablado por quí antes de ello, pero ¿QUé opinais de la platadorma de Genesis Mining? Supuestamente pagas por unos contratos de minería en la nube, y cada 24h puedes retirar los resultados de la coin que hayas minado. (Contratas hashrate de minado de la altcoin que quieras. Son contratos de 2 años.
> 
> Por ejemplo, contratar 30MH/s de ETH durante 2 años cuesta 869 $
> 
> Lo veis interesante? ¿Puede ser un scam?



No. Si quieres hacer profit lo mejor es comprar y vender. La minería en nube, 'roza' el scam


----------



## Superoeo (8 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> No. Si quieres hacer profit lo mejor es comprar y vender. La minería en nube, 'roza' el scam



Entiendo, gracias Claudius!. Hombre la verdad es que en cuanto a rentabilidades, y visto lo visto, tradear es lo más rentable de lejos. Pero bueno, era por si fuese interesante tener una parte del pastel aunque fuese mínima ahí metida.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (8 May 2017)

Ripple 0.20 ATH.


Vamoooooooooooooooos


----------



## Kondarra (8 May 2017)

Habéis abierto hilo de ICOs? Ando un poco desconectado. Enlace please?


----------



## Chicosalchicha (8 May 2017)

Joder con ripple, y bitcoin q no para de subir


----------



## paketazo (8 May 2017)

Acabo de quedar flipado...los masternodos han pasado en un par de días de 4492 a 4534...42 nodos de incremento a un precio que ronda los 100$ por Dash, y lo que nos da un monto aproximado de 4.2M $.

Creo que definitivamente, manos fuertes están montando su red de nodos para el medio y largo plazo, y obtener así valor por partida doble...revalorización y los intereses del propio nodo, (ahora mismo sobre 500$/mes)

Las wallets se mantienen sobre 235K

Por cierto, así como felicité a los premiados con los boletos ETH, me toca dar la enhorabuena a los que habéis sabido ver la jugada de XRP...yo no la vi, ni la esperaba, así que un ¡OLÉ! por vosotros.

Por otra parte, BTC sigue muy fuerte en cuanto al precio, hay demanda de BTC, y de momento un buen % de ellos parece que se van a XRP ya a la par en capitalización con ETH...pese a esa subida de precio, la capitalización respecto al total, baja algo menos de un 52%

Veo un panorama, que si me lo plantean hace un año, digo que ¡ni de coña!...pero ahí está.

Un saludo a todos, cabeza, y suerte.


----------



## bizkaiarober (8 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Pues estoy flipando con lo que dices, a mi Kraken me confirmó el mismo día que me registré, creo que tardaron un par de horas en darme el Tier 2.
> 
> ¿Has confirmado el email que te envían?



Acabo de mirar el email, no hay ningún mensaje nuevo y en tier 1 y tier 2 sigue procesando (processing)...


----------



## Merlin (8 May 2017)

bizkaiarober dijo:


> Acabo de mirar el email, no hay ningún mensaje nuevo y en tier 1 y tier 2 sigue procesando (processing)...



Lo decía porque el día que te registras te envían un email para que lo confirmes, si no recuerdo mal. Si no lo tienes en la bandeja de entrada, a veces está en la carpeta de spam o en papelera.

---------- Post added 08-may-2017 at 15:16 ----------

Vale, Ripple segunda por capitalización de mercado y rozando los 22 céntimos de dólar. Si estos días anuncian el lockup nos vamos a los 30/35 céntimos fácil o incluso más :Aplauso:

---------- Post added 08-may-2017 at 15:25 ----------

Para el que no lo sepa, Stellar Lumens es una criptomoneda creada por uno de los cofundadores de Ripple.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (8 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Lo decía porque el día que te registras te envían un email para que lo confirmes, si no recuerdo mal. Si no lo tienes en la bandeja de entrada, a veces está en la carpeta de spam o en papelera.
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-may-2017 at 15:16 ----------
> 
> ...



"Quizás se deba a que Stellar nació como una plataforma basada en Ripple, y se adentra en el mismo mercado de las transferencias internacionales, ofreciendo una opción rápida y segura tanto para individuos como para empresas. Sin embargo, hay que decir que Stellar parece más enfocada en los individuos, mientras que Ripple se concentra en el nivel corporativo y, específicamente, en el bancario."

Leer más: https://criptonoticias.com/mercados/ripple-litecoin-stellar-lumens-imparable-ascenso/#ixzz4gUiZeO9a 
Follow us: @CriptoNoticias on Twitter | CriptoNoticias on Facebook


----------



## Claudius (8 May 2017)

LBRY Credits

Blockchain de LBRY salva 20.000 vídeos educativos de la Universidad de Berkeley | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas

Al compañero que hizo su apreciación. Merci. No conocía su existencia.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (8 May 2017)

Si por ejemplo a unos cuantos les da por meter bastante pasta a una alt q no tenga movimiento ninguno, el efecto llamada al ver como sube sumado a la desinformacion y ganas de pillar chollos crea una burbuja no?

No creeis q muchos estan haciendo e negocio de su vida? (los q tienen pasta de verdad)


----------



## Morsa (8 May 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Hecho, quiza no suceda pero si tengo la intuición que quiza en 30-45 dias la capitalización de Ripple supere a la de ETH, lo huelo.



30-45 dias en un dia... menuda locura... XRP ya ha superado a ETH en capitalizacion!

3- 4B en un dia? Madrededios


----------



## bizkaiarober (8 May 2017)

El día que me registré me enviaron un email para continuar registro y otro para informarme que ya estoy registrado, nada más. En spam no hay nada, seguiré esperando... Gracias de todas formas.


----------



## racional (8 May 2017)

Parece que todo se esta concentrando en los grandes, ahora que.


----------



## plus ultra (8 May 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Si por ejemplo a unos cuantos les da por meter bastante pasta a una alt q no tenga movimiento ninguno, el efecto llamada al ver como sube sumado a la desinformacion y ganas de pillar chollos crea una burbuja no?
> 
> No creeis q muchos estan haciendo e negocio de su vida? (los q tienen pasta de verdad)



si,el refranero español tiene respuesta para CASI todo,en esta caso "piensa mal y acertaras".

por emplo:

Next Pumps | FairPumps.net

Pumpmycoin - #1 Altcoin pump community!


----------



## psiloman (8 May 2017)

Hay gente preguntando en Polo en plan irónico que cuando va a petar para hundir la cotización de Ripple    . 

Aunque después de lo de ayer con los Stellar y otro días también con otras monedas pumpeando sería demasiado descarado ya.


----------



## Kondarra (8 May 2017)

Mosqueante lo de Kraken. Intentar entrar en Deposit o Withdrawal. "Feature disabled"


----------



## Helios_pc (8 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Mosqueante lo de Kraken. Intentar entrar en Deposit o Withdrawal. "Feature disabled"



Pues si, mosquea un poco

Enviado desde mi MI 4W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kondarra (8 May 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Si por ejemplo a unos cuantos les da por meter bastante pasta a una alt q no tenga movimiento ninguno, el efecto llamada al ver como sube sumado a la desinformacion y ganas de pillar chollos crea una burbuja no?
> 
> 
> 
> No creeis q muchos estan haciendo e negocio de su vida? (los q tienen pasta de verdad)





Con organización aquí somos unos cuantos...

---------- Post added 08-may-2017 at 17:11 ----------




Helios_pc dijo:


> Pues si, mosquea un poco
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 4W mediante Tapatalk





Sin embargo he hecho un depósito a la mañana y acaba de entrar.


----------



## Helios_pc (8 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Con organización aquí somos unos cuantos...



todo es ponerse de acuerdo


Enviado desde mi MI 4W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## psiloman (8 May 2017)

Xrp ha corregido ligeramente, da miedo una subida tan bestia en tan poco tiempo. Yo estoy en hold, solo contemplo el paisaje, aunque me tengo que aguantar las ganas de vender para recomprar en los mini-dumps. Se satura el servidor o se viene abajo la página cuando vas a recomprar y te quedas clavado.

Por cierto en Polo estaban conectados hace un minuto 40136 personas (o bots, o lo que sea).


----------



## Kondarra (8 May 2017)

Helios_pc dijo:


> Pues si, mosquea un poco
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 4W mediante Tapatalk





Parece ser falsa alarma, vuelve a estar operativo.


----------



## Helios_pc (8 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Parece ser falsa alarma, vuelve a estar operativo.



Okis, mejor. Ahora a organizarse, que con un poco de suerte en vez de hamburguesas habrá mariscada

Enviado desde mi MI 4W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Superoeo (8 May 2017)

Superoeo;19327620
Por cierto dijo:


> Me autoquoteo a ver si alguien tiene respuesta!


----------



## Kondarra (8 May 2017)

Por cierto. No sé si se ha comentado ya pero Ripple ha superado a Ethereum en capitalización. Ya es la segunda.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (8 May 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Me autoquoteo a ver si alguien tiene respuesta!



Perdón, yo utilizo el que te podias descargar desde la web , pero que no se la razón, el enlace y la página desaparecieron ::, si ahora pruebas a entrar sale en blanco, aunque el wallet me va sin problemas, es muy similar al de Blokchain info,hay gente del hilo que me ha preguntado también y visto que era complejo encontrar uno, recomende esto también( aunque por mi parte no lo he probado), asi que no se si es seguro o no..


Rippex - O Gateway Ripple do Brasil


----------



## Chicosalchicha (8 May 2017)

Yo tengo todo en kraken, aunque no es mucho,tengo q empezar a resguardarlo y hold.


----------



## Divad (8 May 2017)

Han explicado a que se debe la barrida?












Cabe decir que con el € la caída en ETH solo llegó hasta los 71.11 y en Bitcoin ni se inmutó. 

Dash a las 10.15 estaba en máximos y comenzó también el descenso al infierno con la diferencia que no ha tenido la misma barrida que ETH y BTC.

Me es de imaginar que hacen semejante guarrada para reventar todos aquellos que tradean y estaban en largo. No me alcanzó la barrida por una diferencia de 50€, tras la barrida diría que el ascenso de ETH y BTC serán inminente.

Alguna noticia que trate de explicar lo sucedido?

Tendrá algo que ver Macrón? ::


Spoiler



Macron gana presidenciales francesas con el 66.06 % de votos
no one has mentioned the pyramid is comprised of 666 glass triangles and if you look above his head it's the red dragon eyes that is censored on google ; signs point to end times are near at hand

*666*

Para algunos los números no les dirá nada, pero quienes entiendan algo de numerología sabrán que nada es casual, sino causal.



Buenas corridas para todos/as! :Aplauso:


----------



## Superoeo (8 May 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Perdón, yo utilizo el que te podias descargar desde la web , pero que no se la razón, el enlace y la página desaparecieron ::, si ahora pruebas a entrar sale en blanco, aunque el wallet me va sin problemas, es muy similar al de Blokchain info,hay gente del hilo que me ha preguntado también y visto que era complejo encontrar uno, recomende esto también( aunque por mi parte no lo he probado), asi que no se si es seguro o no..
> 
> 
> Rippex - O Gateway Ripple do Brasil



Muchas gracias por la respuesta Satoshi! 

Puf, qué raro lo de que haya desaparecido el oficial de su web no? ¿Y te da seguridad eso?

El que comentas justo lo he leido por varios sitios y tiene buena pinta. Al menos es Open Source.

También he oido hablar de este que no sé qué tal será, pero tiene bastantes buenas opiniones porque tiene autentificación de 2 factores.:

GateHub


----------



## Helios_pc (8 May 2017)

Que ha pasado con los ripples? Ya me ha ido bien que estaba esperando un dump

Enviado desde mi MI 4W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chicosalchicha (8 May 2017)

Helios_pc dijo:


> Que ha pasado con los ripples? Ya me ha ido bien que estaba esperando un dump
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 4W mediante Tapatalk



Joder como baja no?


----------



## Superoeo (8 May 2017)

La verdad es que con el pumpeo que llevaba XRP iba necesitando una buena corrección. No sé si se deberá a alguna noticia que haya salido o algo :S

---------- Post added 08-may-2017 at 20:47 ----------

Por cierto, Poloniex también va de culo y la gente se está quejando del lag y de que no les deja comprar ni vender....


----------



## paketazo (8 May 2017)

Sabía que pasaría algo así...polo va a tirones, cada dos por tres "CONECTION ERROR"

No me vuelven a pillar en otra, y menos mal que me ha dado tiempo a sacar el 80% de lo que tenía ahí dentro...esperemos que sean ataques sin importancia, pero id tomando nota...cualquier día casca y luego culparán a hackers rusos o algo así.

Mucho cuidadín, y en los exchangers lo mínimo...a ver si de esta vez tomo nota...maldita "ludopatía"

Un saludo y buenas tardes/noches


----------



## Merlin (8 May 2017)

Ripple solo baja de 22 a 18 céntimos, una corrección más que aceptable si tenemos en cuenta que hace dos semanas estaba a 3 céntimos. Nada de que preocuparse.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (8 May 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la respuesta Satoshi!
> 
> Puf, qué raro lo de que haya desaparecido el oficial de su web no? ¿Y te da seguridad eso?
> 
> ...



No hay de que.

No me ha dado ningún fallo hasta el momento, lo llevo utilizando alrededor de medio año.

Cuando lo utilices o "toquetees" comenta por aquí tus impresiones 

---------- Post added 08-may-2017 at 21:07 ----------




Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Joder como baja no?



No os asustéis, cabeza fria.

Todo lo que sube baja, tened en cuenta que el mercado es como un pene, se excita y luego vuelve a su estado natural.

---------- Post added 08-may-2017 at 21:10 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> Sabía que pasaría algo así...polo va a tirones, cada dos por tres "CONECTION ERROR"
> 
> No me vuelven a pillar en otra, y menos mal que me ha dado tiempo a sacar el 80% de lo que tenía ahí dentro...esperemos que sean ataques sin importancia, pero id tomando nota...cualquier día casca y luego culparán a hackers rusos o algo así.
> 
> ...



Poloniex es el demonio.


----------



## Kondarra (8 May 2017)

A raíz del comentario del compañero me ha creado curiosidad. Ante consejos de compra de una alt con poca capitalización y seguimiento de estos consejos por un número de personas, ¿cómo subiría mejor la cotización?
Una compra masiva a X provocaría un aumento, muy corto. Una serie de compras y ventas escalonadas imagino que conllevaría una subida más pausada, más larga, a la que posiblemente se fuese uniendo gente... ¿me equivoco?


----------



## paketazo (8 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> A raíz del comentario del compañero me ha creado curiosidad. Ante consejos de compra de una alt con poca capitalización y seguimiento de estos consejos por un número de personas, ¿cómo subiría mejor la cotización?
> Una compra masiva a X provocaría un aumento, muy corto. Una serie de compras y ventas escalonadas imagino que conllevaría una subida más pausada, más larga, a la que posiblemente se fuese uniendo gente... ¿me equivoco?



Hay que comprar un día sin levantar sospechas...sin hacer saltar el volumen.

A los dos días repites la operación.

A la semana si sigue igual o más abajo lo mismo.

Cuando tengas un % que consideres 1/3 de lo que quieres, compras el resto a saco, esto es, otro 20%, 30% 40% haciéndola subir descaradamente en un período de tiempo corto (unas horas ) esto sería subirla un 10%, un 20%... depende lo estrecho que sea el book order o sell side.

Luego, viene lo difícil poner el buy wall, aquí es dónde todos la cagamos.

Hay que doblar o triplicar el buy side para dar confianza, y nos "acojonamos" de poner tanta carne en el asador por si realmente alguien descarga sobre nosotros algo que realmente no queremos poseer.

Yo solo haría eso, si veo un valor que me interesa, y está lateral un tiempo...ahora mismo tal y como está el mercado, ya para gente de a pie, es casi imposible hacerlo bien, hace falta mucha tela, salvo que vayas a valores que capitalicen menos de 50K $, pero claro...¿Quién se la juega a quedarse pillado ahí? 

Un saludo


----------



## Kondarra (8 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Hay que comprar un día sin levantar sospechas...sin hacer saltar el volumen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





He visto subidas de 1000% metiendo en 1 minuto 70 btc, incluso con menos inversión. En mierdacoins claro.


----------



## paketazo (8 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> He visto subidas de 1000% metiendo en 1 minuto 70 btc, incluso con menos inversión. En mierdacoins claro.



Si por hacerlas subir puedes hacerlas subir lo que quieras.

Lo jodido es que otro tome tu relevo y pague más de lo que tu pagaste cuando entraste.

El único modo que conozco de engañar a un bot, es con paciencia, ya que saben que los traders agresivos no la tienen y acaban vendiendo por debajo de costo.

No te hagas pajas mentales, si vas a una mierda coin, y compras 70BTC para subirla, a parte de flipar para redistribuir las coins compradas por encima de costos, lo más probable el que el valor termine por debajo de dónde empezó y con un volumen ridículo que no te dará margen de salida airosa.

Esto que te digo, es norma, pero no ley...así que no quita que en una de cada 10 te pueda salir bien, pero para pumpear bien una coin, ya una vez has comprado abajo, deberás recurrir a "gurús" del twitter "pasar por caja", y calentar la coin concreta ... así sí que caerán pardillos a mazo.

Ya te digo, que se puede hacer, pero requiere una estrategia y bastantes BTC, y no más de 2 exchangers cotizados.

Un saludo


----------



## Claudius (8 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Han explicado a que se debe la barrida?
> 
> Tendrá algo que ver Macrón? ::



Más bien pudieron ser los coreanos, por la hora en la que ocurrió, que son los que están tirando de eth. Le han cogido vicio.


----------



## juli (8 May 2017)

Buenas...día movidito por lo que se ve, no ?

Parece que mis entradas de esta última semana no han ido mal. 

Una cosa : Alguien podría indicarme cómo saber una cotización a una hora concreta ? / por ejemplo, LTC anteayer a las 14,25 hs. Es que hice unas entradas desde el viernes y no tengo alguno de los precios bien definido . 

Gracias.

...Día y pico para el Segwit de LTC . Traerá el señor Lee tarta y velas ? 
...alguna fanfarria ?
...Geishas ??? 
...Majorettes ??? ::

Litecoin Segregated Witness Adoption Tracker


----------



## Kondarra (8 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Si por hacerlas subir puedes hacerlas subir lo que quieras.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sí sí, coincido plenamente con lo que dices. Esas subidas que he visto son muy llamativas, pero veo jodido vender cuando estás en 700%. Simplemente daba el dato de la inversión, que me llamó la atención porque pensaba que sería necesaria una entrada mayor.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (8 May 2017)

Yo he vendido 3 litecoin para comprar xrp, asi q subiran ahora tela con el cenizo q tengo jaja

---------- Post added 08-may-2017 at 22:20 ----------

Lo.q no entiendo, si tanto futuro tiene ripple, pq las sueltan despavoridos? Como en un par de dias no suba..


----------



## paketazo (8 May 2017)

Sin pretender ser vulgar...ahora mismo viendo las cotizaciones de polo...¡toca apretar el culo!

Aquí se curten espartanos y lo demás son tonterías.

Les toca a los de BTC reírse un poco de los "shitcoines" por ahora.

Veremos lo que dura.

Buenas noches y hasta mañana


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (8 May 2017)

Bueno, todo en rojo, señores, esperen un poco más.. o no y a las rebajas!

---------- Post added 08-may-2017 at 22:30 ----------




Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Yo he vendido 3 litecoin para comprar xrp, asi q subiran ahora tela con el cenizo q tengo jaja
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-may-2017 at 22:20 ----------
> 
> Lo.q no entiendo, si tanto futuro tiene ripple, pq las sueltan despavoridos? Como en un par de dias no suba..




Hay que ser paciente, volvera a subir.. ha salido gente que solo le interesaba llevarse la pasta fresca, lo bueno es que podríamos decir que hay nuevo suelo en xrp..


----------



## Morsa (8 May 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Yo he vendido 3 litecoin para comprar xrp, asi q subiran ahora tela con el cenizo q tengo jaja
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-may-2017 at 22:20 ----------
> 
> Lo.q no entiendo, si tanto futuro tiene ripple, pq las sueltan despavoridos? Como en un par de dias no suba..



Con la movida de estos días, me parece que lo que subyace es que mucha gente espera mucho de XRP y que poco tiene de shitcoin. 

Aplicando el argumento de los "listos" de Divad, en Ripple hay unos cuantos y con capital semilla de tito google, que ya cuenta con licencia para ejercer de banco.

Personalmente las sinergias las veo claras. 

A ver el rebote, espero que los próximos movimientos no sean tan locos como el de estos días, prefiero que tarde un año en llegar al momento hamburguesa y lo haga sin tanto trajín, que si me pilla en un mal día, soy capaz de soltarlo todo 

Suerte y a aguantar el tirón.


----------



## Claudius (8 May 2017)

Dash Debit Card | Make Everything Simple

Dash is Digital Cash


----------



## Chicosalchicha (8 May 2017)

Morsa dijo:


> Con la movida de estos días, me parece que lo que subyace es que mucha gente espera mucho de XRP y que poco tiene de shitcoin.
> 
> Aplicando el argumento de los "listos" de Divad, en Ripple hay unos cuantos y con capital semilla de tito google, que ya cuenta con licencia para ejercer de banco.
> 
> ...



En reddit la gente esta super tranquila y comprando mas, pues nada eso me tranquiliza un poco.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (8 May 2017)

Morsa dijo:


> Con la movida de estos días, me parece que lo que subyace es que mucha gente espera mucho de XRP y que poco tiene de shitcoin.
> 
> Aplicando el argumento de los "listos" de Divad, en Ripple hay unos cuantos y con capital semilla de tito google, que ya cuenta con licencia para ejercer de banco.
> 
> ...





Yo no, tengo un V40 que comprar.:XX::XX:


----------



## ciberobrero (8 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Han explicado a que se debe la barrida?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo ayer estaba ojiplático :8: el ataque en ETHUSD en Kraken era evidente. Supongo que aparte de coleccionar chapas ahí lo hicieron en ETHEUR que cayo por correlación. Yo pillé unas cuantas chapas a descuento en cuanto pude entrar. Esperaba que subiese hoy pero no lo ha hecho. Si se han preocupado de hacer un ataque DoS/dump con ETH es por alguna razón, creo yo, así que espero escépticamente a que de el subidón en próximos días. Con un poco de suerteduplicamos precio en euros, así que estoy por cargar más. No obstante, me voy a abstener de apalancamiento y de ser cliente de Kraken, por lo siguiente:

Leo en Reddit que Kraken ya ha terminado una investigación y ha concluido que el ataque DoS y el dump masivo y simultáneo de ETHUSD son una mera coincidencia. Todo fue legal y quienes fueron liquidados, que se jodan. Hay gente que perdió todo su ETH, hay casos en Reddit que dicen sobre los 2000 ETH. Todo viene porque hay una regla de Kraken, de esas que firmamos cuando damos click en el botón de aceptar las condiciones, que dice que si el agregado de pérdidas del exchange es del 50% te liquidan TODO tu activo. Eso fuerza a otra bajada (puesto que hay que vender ETH para recuperar $). Fijaros si estos ladrones no lo tienen todo pensado. Luego no hay duda de que el ataque DoS y el dump fueron auspiciados por el mismo Kraken, que no paró el servicio pese a lo evidente del asunto y hoy se burla de sus clientes. Yo tenía una orden de apalancamiento en euros que por suerte no se tocó, o de lo contrario esta regla también se habría activado conmigo y haber perdido todos mis ETH, que no es poco.

Lo peor del asunto es que esto sería justicia karmática puesto que lo firmé, y si sigo haciéndolo por exceso de avaricia el karma de considera como avisado. Nada de apalancamiento, ni 2 ni 5 (que para mi no es mucho porque he estado en otros mercados con más), ni Kraken, por inmorales, como han demostrado. El dolor de otros clientes será, al menos, mi salvación.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (8 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Dash Debit Card | Make Everything Simple
> 
> Dash is Digital Cash



Tenemos una para BTC, otra para Dash y otra para Ethereum!

Gracias por la info,buen aporte


La tarjeta es oro puro --> eloadable + Anonymous + No Hassle

Get UQUID card in GBP, EUR or USD and instant reload with 40+ different Cryptocurrencies

(Bitcoin, Ethereum, Ripple, Litecoin, Monero, Dash, Augur, MaidSafeCoin, Steem, Dogecoin ..)


----------



## Divad (8 May 2017)

La jugada es buena Kondarra, solo que antes de tu entrada están los amigos y listos de la cripto que entraron antes que tú. Es jodido no pillarse los dedos, a mi me ha pasado con voxels :: Desde entonces, solo estoy en casi todos los hijos de ETH y en las que hay listos de peso detrás.


----------



## Alxemi (8 May 2017)

Hace falta una corrección gorda de verdad para relajar el mercado. Ojalá esto sea el principio de la misma. La borrachera de estas últimas semanas tiene que acabarse en algún momento. 

Desde móvil


----------



## juli (8 May 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Tenemos una para BTC, otra para Dash y otra para Ethereum!



Si linkas las otras 2, de coña, gracias.

por cierto...cómo andan de comisiones ?


----------



## Divad (8 May 2017)

@ciberobrero: Desde un principio supe que ninguna exchange es de fiar y tras lo sucedido ayer lo han confirmado. 

Tras el barrido han tenido que reventar a muchos por el camino, si no se tocan los activos se pasan a la cartera y así la exchange de turno no se lo lleva todo.

Cuando entré en Kraken no solo compré ETH, sino que también abrí 6 operaciones (3: ETH/XBT a 4:1 y 3: ETH/EUR 3:1), con lo que lleva subido es un buena cantidad y no pienso cerrarla hasta que no sea el boom de las criptos.

Con la barrida que han hecho interpreto que habrán subidas en breve y antes de que se llevasen más beneficios los traders han pasado la escoba. 

Las tarjetas es la mejor señal para que el uso de criptos se dispare :Baile:


----------



## racional (9 May 2017)

Parece que una vez que una coin alcanza un precio sicologico ya no sube mas como eth y dash que no son capazes de pasar de 100, asi que se las da por satisfechas, siguiendo ese orden, las proximas deberian ser monero o golem.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (9 May 2017)

Yo digo! q esta semana o la q viene eth pasa los 100.


----------



## Superoeo (9 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> @ciberobrero: Desde un principio supe que ninguna exchange es de fiar y tras lo sucedido ayer lo han confirmado.
> 
> Tras el barrido han tenido que reventar a muchos por el camino, si no se tocan los activos se pasan a la cartera y así la exchange de turno no se lo lleva todo.
> 
> ...



A colación de esto:

No lo había pensado hasta ahora, pero vosotros os apalancais con las criptos?
Lo pensé hacer en Poloniex, pero por experiencias pasadas pasé del tema, aunque viéndolo ahora habría ganado bastante más.

¿Cuál es el proceso para el apalancamiento?

El tema de Kraken confirma el peligro que tienen los exchanges y lo poco transparentes que son. Es jodido que un mercado que está siendo tan lucrativo sea tan poco de fiar. La verdad es que si tuviese buena pasta tendría bastantes reparos en meterla aquí, no sé cómo hay gente que tradea tranquilamente con millones viendo estas cosas :S

---------- Post added 09-may-2017 at 00:59 ----------

¿y la opción del Lending de Poloniex? Que según he entendido es prestar tus coins a los que van apalancados por un interés? ¿ALguien ha hecho esto?


----------



## Morsa (9 May 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Tenemos una para BTC, otra para Dash y otra para Ethereum!
> 
> Gracias por la info,buen aporte
> 
> ...



Cuales son las ventajas tan obvias de estas tarjetas?Me leía las condiciones y os fees son exagerados, la responsabilidad sobre el capital/ lo que tengas ahí, es ninguna y te lo dicen.


A un consumidor que no sepa lo que es DASH/RIPPLE/etc... que le aportan?

Y a uno que lo sea? 3% por transacción me parece la leche, mínimos de 20€ si hace compra en físico con u tarjeta..

No lo veo, me pierdo algo? Asumís ese coste por el mal llamado anonimato? tienen tus datos, los entregaran si procede.. No sé que me estoy perdiendo, pero a parte del loguito, no encuentro beneficios claros para que el "average joe" la utilice ni tampoco los criptofans.


----------



## Divad (9 May 2017)

racional dijo:


> Parece que una vez que una coin alcanza un precio sicologico ya no sube mas como eth y dash que no son capazes de pasar de 100, asi que se las da por satisfechas, siguiendo ese orden, las proximas deberian ser monero o golem.



Los 100 Es una barrera que han reventado ambos. De la siguiente manera se puede ver mejor quienes pueden ser las siguientes en recibir el pulso:fiufiu:







ETC => Está pendiente del ETF de mañana. 
Augur => Deben de estar pidiendo a gritos la lluvia de dinero.

Con los 717.14% de Lumens sirven para darse cuenta de la cantidad de pelotazos que se pueden dar a la que se descubra que un listo está detrás de alguna cripto.

Buena caza!

---------- Post added 09-may-2017 at 00:35 ----------




Morsa dijo:


> Cuales son las ventajas tan obvias de estas tarjetas?Me leía las condiciones y os fees son exagerados, la responsabilidad sobre el capital/ lo que tengas ahí, es ninguna y te lo dicen.
> 
> 
> A un consumidor que no sepa lo que es DASH/RIPPLE/etc... que le aportan?
> ...



Esa es la parte más importante, yo descartaba toda tarjeta que venga de un tercero externo a las criptos. Después hay que ver los % que se llevan. En un post puse un hijo de ETH que se encargaría de centralizar cualquier pago con cualquier cripto (para Septiembre saldría). 

En el caso de usar las tarjetas, serías depositar lo justo para hacer compras. Obviamente sería un irresponsable si fuera con todo en la tarjeta ::

---------- Post added 09-may-2017 at 00:47 ----------




Superoeo dijo:


> A colación de esto:
> 
> No lo había pensado hasta ahora, pero vosotros os apalancais con las criptos?
> Lo pensé hacer en Poloniex, pero por experiencias pasadas pasé del tema, aunque viéndolo ahora habría ganado bastante más.
> ...



Haz pruebas en kraken con céntimos y así sabes como funciona.

Estoy apalancado desde los 20€ en ETH, dudo que vuelvan a pasar la escoba hasta tan abajo. Igual cuando ETH ronde los 300€/$ hacen otra barrida hasta los 150 y vuelve a la normalidad en minutos. Repetirían una y otra vez según vaya subiendo, pero para ello hay que tener un buen colchón que aguante la contra, sino gana la casa.

En verdad son las apuestas de mayor riesgo y a la vez la que más beneficios da cuando sube hasta Saturno ::


----------



## Helios_pc (9 May 2017)

Ale, caída libre en todo y BTC para arriba

Enviado desde mi MI 4W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EDV (9 May 2017)

Me gustaría entrar en ripple hoy que la transferencia se me hará efectiva pero no sé si esperar una mayor corrección que la vista ayer. Parece que igual ha tocado suelo y sea el momento de entrar y no esperar más ¿Qué pensáis?


----------



## Helios_pc (9 May 2017)

EDV dijo:


> Me gustaría entrar en ripple hoy que la transferencia se me hará efectiva pero no sé si esperar una mayor corrección que la vista ayer. Parece que igual ha tocado suelo y sea el momento de entrar y no esperar más ¿Qué pensáis?



Con los precios que hay ahora...yo entraría en todo lo rojo 

Enviado desde mi MI 4W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (9 May 2017)

Me encanta el olor a Napalm por las mananas


----------



## Morsa (9 May 2017)

BTC Dominance de 51 a 57,2%. Fin de la alt season que se ha demorado un poco?

Mar de rojo!


----------



## romanturbo (9 May 2017)

Ostion general, tal vez sea momento de pasarse a btc, dominancia de BTC subiendo. Y con toda probabilidad BTC llegara a más de 2000 dolares. Asi que nada. Yo voy a pillar refugio, ya esperar la proxima bear season.


----------



## juli (9 May 2017)

De una docena larga de posiciones, palmo en una.

Momento de espléndidas oportunidades . 

Temple y cabeza.


----------



## Superoeo (9 May 2017)

Madre mía qué locura. Qué petada.
Espero que sea una corrección nada más debida a la tremenda subida de BTC.

Recordad: HOLD es HOLD.
Y el capitán que se hunda con su nave xD

Desde luego hay que tenerlos de hierro para aguantar esto...

Buenísimo momento para recomprar cosillas btw...
ETH... XRP.... LTC.... STR.... y un largo etc


----------



## juli (9 May 2017)

Día y poco para el segwit de LTC...y el contexto, un aliciente más paa que los Lee se monten un buen show.

ETC con el fondo de marras en perspectiva, salga o no.

Ahora mismo, asomando la patita y llas 2 únicas del top ten en verde respecto a hace una hora.

Ojo también con bull traps golosas. Calma y cabeza.


----------



## Claudius (9 May 2017)

Hoy se empieza a dislumbrar otra reserva de valor. ETH vs BTC
Occidente vs Oriente


----------



## Superoeo (9 May 2017)

Ayer mismo dudaba si meter algo más de FIAT esperando una corrección así... y entre duda y duda... oportunidad perdida!
Acabo de hacer transferencia ahora, pero entre que llegue y tenga los BTC... seguramente ya esté todo el mar en calma y haya perdido estas oportunidades de recompra

---------- Post added 09-may-2017 at 10:38 ----------




Claudius dijo:


> Hoy se empieza a dislumbrar otra reserva de valor. ETH vs BTC
> Occidente vs Oriente



Hombre ETH ha castañeado un poco también. Es verdad que en porcentaje algo menos que otras, pero no tanto. Se está recuperando bien eso sí


----------



## juli (9 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Hoy se empieza a dislumbrar otra reserva de valor. ETH vs BTC
> Occidente vs Oriente



Posiblemente sea el /pen/último golpe de mano de BTC. Y se van a hacer con un buen lote...pero hay posiciones ya indesplazables en Shitland y buenas reservas de valor.

Han dejado demasiado tiempo la merienda y hay gente muy bien alimentada.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (9 May 2017)

Tengo unas 3000 lumens, creeis q tiene algo de futuro? No se quien me mando entrar a esas, eso si mis ripple me los llevo a la tumba.


----------



## Superoeo (9 May 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Tengo unas 3000 lumens, creeis q tiene algo de futuro? No se quien me mando entrar a esas, eso si mis ripple me los llevo a la tumba.



Hombre al parecer está Microsoft detrás, por lo que algo se puede esperar de ellas.

Yo llevo 11000. No es gran cosa, pero va dando sus frutos.
3000 no es prácticamente nada, aguántalas, y a ver qué pasa...


----------



## danjian (9 May 2017)

Madre mia me acuesto anoche pensando que hice el negocio de mi vida con STR (compre 1.4 BTC a 1800 y recupero a 2300) pensando que el lag ya se habia solucionado y me levanto y no solo sigue el lag si no que ha masacrado todas las altcoins ... en fin me toca rezar para que recupere o estoy jodido jaja.

Para el que le interese ahora mismo tengo 119k de STR (compradas a 1800-2000 y 50k a 3090)


----------



## Superoeo (9 May 2017)

danjian dijo:


> Madre mia me acuesto anoche pensando que hice el negocio de mi vida con STR (compre 1.4 BTC a 1800 y recupero a 2300) pensando que el lag ya se habia solucionado y me levanto y no solo sigue el lag si no que ha masacrado todas las altcoins ... en fin me toca rezar para que recupere o estoy jodido jaja.
> 
> Para el que le interese ahora mismo tengo 119k de STR (compradas a 1800-2000 y 50k a 3090)



Mantén la cabeza fría y Holdea, que recuperará seguramente en cuanto pase toda esta tormenta. Quizá es la que más dudas me genera respecto a esto teniendo en cuenta que ha sido de las últimas en entrar en la palestra y empezar a ser reconocida, pero la parte buena es que se ha metido haciendo ruido hasta la cocina y viendo quién está detrás... confía en que lo hará.

---------- Post added 09-may-2017 at 11:43 ----------

Ahí tenéis a ETH en caida libre....


----------



## juli (9 May 2017)

Alguien sabe cómo funciona steem ? 

No encuentro referencia a wallet en su web

---------- Post added 09-may-2017 at 12:31 ----------




Claudius dijo:


> Hoy se empieza a dislumbrar otra reserva de valor. ETH vs BTC
> Occidente vs Oriente



Y / ¿ Dash vs LTC ? / guerra por el oro y por la plata.



El señorito Lee :

"Until SegWit, LN, and Confidential Transactions, I didn’t see a need for Litecoin to come out to help test features before they are on Bitcoin. So I was happy to let Litecoin go on without a lot of development. Hence my tweet about Litecoin not needing development. But with SegWit and Bitcoin’s current block scaling deadlock, I see a potential for Litecoin to help Bitcoin break through this deadlock. Litecoin can take a lead and be a positive force in the cryptocurrency space. We have been drafting behind the Bitcoin race car for many years. It’s about time to take a turn out front.

This is my vision for how Litecoin and Bitcoin will work together to solve the world’s transaction needs in the future. And it is why the Silver to Bitcoin’s Gold analogy always resonated with me. Do you want to come along for the ride? "


----------



## paketazo (9 May 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Madre mía qué locura. Qué petada.
> Espero que sea una corrección nada más debida a la tremenda subida de BTC.
> 
> Recordad: HOLD es HOLD.
> ...



Esto no es nada, píllate una gráfica early de BTC y aprenderás lo que es tenerlos de hierro.

Además, ellos partían con la desventaja de no saber si realmente BTC llegaría a ser algo grande cuando cotizaba a céntimos.

Nosotros hoy tenemos los pasos andados por el "maestro" como referencia.

Deberemos obrar en consecuencia y sabiendo que no todo el monte es orégano.

Un saludo


----------



## Curiosity (9 May 2017)

Yo también me desperté con todo en rojo y sin BTC disponible. Pero habría comprado sin dudarlo. Quizás haya hoy precios que no volvamos a ver..


----------



## Kondarra (9 May 2017)

BTC dominance al 55%, en caída. Always look at the bright side of live (silbidos cantando).


----------



## Curiosity (9 May 2017)

La mayoría de mi cartera es BTC así que tampoco es un mal día


----------



## Claudius (9 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Y / ¿ Dash vs LTC ? / guerra por el oro y por la plata.



Si, esa es otra guerra en la que ya se ha manifestado el kudeiro Lee



juli dijo:


> El señorito Lee :
> 
> "Until SegWit, LN, and Confidential Transactions, I didn’t see a need for Litecoin to come out to help test features before they are on Bitcoin. So I was happy to let Litecoin go on without a lot of development. Hence my tweet about Litecoin not needing development. But with SegWit and Bitcoin’s current block scaling deadlock, I see a potential for Litecoin to help Bitcoin break through this deadlock. Litecoin can take a lead and be a positive force in the cryptocurrency space. We have been drafting behind the Bitcoin race car for many years. It’s about time to take a turn out front.
> 
> This is my vision for how Litecoin and Bitcoin will work together to solve the world’s transaction needs in the future. And it is why the Silver to Bitcoin’s Gold analogy always resonated with me. Do you want to come along for the ride? "



Ahí tienes un ejemplo del control y monopolio chino que quieren crear.



juli dijo:


> Do you want to come along for the ride?



Si comprais Btc y Ltc y holdeais *hoy* estáis potenciando el control chino (como estado/comunidad) sobre el espíritu de Bitcoin, le pese a quien le pese esta frase. Ahora toca a cada uno dónde posicionarse de *corazón y de cabeza* con oriente o con occidente.


----------



## EDV (9 May 2017)

Veo que ETH sigue bajando por lo que estoy por meterme.

Lo mismo con ripple.


----------



## plus ultra (9 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Si comprais Btc y Ltc y holdeais *hoy* estáis potenciando el control chino (como estado/comunidad) sobre el espíritu de Bitcoin, le pese a quien le pese esta frase. Ahora toca a cada uno dónde posicionarse de *corazón y de cabeza* con oriente o con occidente.




Entre alla por 2012 en BTC por dinero,sigo dentro por dinero y cuando salga si lo ago lo are por dinero.

"El espiritu de BTC" si algun momento lo tubo "eso de ser tu propio banco dezentralizado? y tal queda muy bonito pero esta muy lejos de la realidad,ase mucho tiempo que los "grandes" estan dentro y contrloando BTC.

oriente VS occidente.

Yo con mi bolsillo


----------



## Helios_pc (9 May 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Entre alla por 2012 en BTC por dinero,sigo dentro por dinero y cuando salga si lo ago lo are por dinero.
> 
> "El espiritu de BTC" si algun momento lo tubo "eso de ser tu propio banco dezentralizado? y tal queda muy bonito pero esta muy lejos de la realidad,ase mucho tiempo que los "grandes" estan dentro y contrloando BTC.
> 
> ...



Pienso igual...

Enviado desde mi MI 4W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ninfireblade (9 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> BTC dominance al 55%, en caída. Always look at the bright side of live (silbidos cantando).




Algun dia entendereis que la capitalizacion no significa nada. Si yo saco un nueva shitcoin con mil millones de unidades y compro una por $1 la capitalizacion es de mil millones de dolares. ¿ Alguien piensa que podria venderlas todas por ese precio ?


----------



## Divad (9 May 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Algun dia entendereis que la capitalizacion no significa nada. Si yo saco un nueva shitcoin con mil millones de unidades y compro una por $1 la capitalizacion es de mil millones de dolares. ¿ Alguien piensa que podria venderlas todas por ese precio ?



Cuando estaba al 80,70 y 60 servía para decir lo grande que la tiene Bitcoin... Ahora que está mostrando que caerá por debajo del 50% toca decir que no significa nada ::

Mojón nos sigue al momento y le da las gracias debe de ser útil para venir y estar al día.

Bitcoin en rojo y los demás en verde, ver la gráfica por 1h, 24h y 7d% vuelve el pulso a las alts. 

Las correcciones son creadas por bots para asustar y acabar malvendiendo. En verdad son momentos para comprar barato y sacar tajada con el siguiente rebote.

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 09-may-2017 at 14:54 ----------

El corazón con la Humanidad y la cartera con los listos. 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (9 May 2017)

Kondarra, Para que no andes como loco que te va a hechar la mujer de casa por no hacerla caso. 
Son consejos sencillos
Tutorial - Altcoin Flipping (Cryptocurrency Trading Strategies That Always Win) - Deep Dot Web


----------



## ninfireblade (9 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> En verdad son momentos para comprar barato y sacar tajada con el siguiente rebote.




Pues nada tú mismo. Compra todas las que puedas.

---------- Post added 09-may-2017 at 16:16 ----------




Divad dijo:


> Bitcoin en rojo y los demás en verde, ver la gráfica por 1h, 24h y 7d% vuelve el pulso a las alts.




Si, si bitcoin rojisimo. Hoy marcando maximos historicos y esta en rojo... sera de vergüenza ajena. Y las altcoins perdiendo más de 50% desde maximos y estan en verde...Luego os extraña que se os tache de trolles. Igual es que eres daltonico.


----------



## michinato (9 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Si, esa es otra guerra en la que ya se ha manifestado el kudeiro Lee
> 
> 
> Ahí tienes un ejemplo del control y monopolio chino que quieren crear.
> ...




Que manera más descarada de hacer propaganda en contra de 2 monedas. A parte de estar mezclando estado y comunidad y no creo que tengan nada que ver.



Como estado, cualquier cosa que toquen EEUU o China va a estar trampeada. Mira que hasta prefiero un mayor peso de la comunidad China antes que de lo toque EEUU (estado).

En los developers de EEUU o de China que evalúe cada uno si se puede confiar o no, pero eso es la comunidad, que hay que juzgar independientemente de su estado.


Por esto es importante ver cada proyecto como y donde está montado. Pego de reddit un montón de organizaciones/fundaciones encargadas de los distintos proyectos:

--------

Ripple Labs Inc. was incorporated in Delaware in 2012.
XRP Fund II, LLC, a wholly-owned subsidiary of Ripple Labs, was incorporated in South Carolina in 2013.
MaidSafe incorporated in Scotland in 2006.
NEM.IO Foundation Ltd was incorporated in in Singapore in 2014.
Melonport AG registered in Switzerland in 2016.
Golem Factory GmbH is a Swiss LLC established in 2017.
Zerocoin Electric Coin Company (ZCash) is a Delaware LLC founded in 2016.
SingularDTV LLC was registered in New York in 2016.
Stratis Group LTD registered in the UK in 2017.
Factom Inc. is a Delaware Corporation created in 2015.
Forecast Foundation OU (Augur) was incorporated in Estonia in 2015.
Steemit, Inc, incorporated in Delaware in 2016.
Waves Platform LTD incorporated in the UK in 2016.
Digix Global LTD formed in Singapore in 2014.
Gamecredits LTD incorporated in the UK in 2015.
Lisk Stiftung is a registered nonprofit established in Switzerland in 2016.
Stiftung Ethereum is a registered nonprofit established in Switzerland in 2014.
Litecoin Association is a nonprofit incorporated in Texas in 2014.
Litecoin Foundation was registered as a nonprofit in Singapore in 2017.
The Dash Foundation is a nonprofit incorporated in Arizona in 2014.
I could go on, and on... easily. This info is readily available for literally every single reputable crypto project except for those that are explicitly built on decentralized governance and anonymity (e.g. Monero, PIVX, etc.)
--------

Lo ideal para mi es la última línea, es decir, que ni siquiera exista una organización, y que el gobierno sea descentralizado (BTC, Monero, PIVX, ...¿?)

Pero si se monta algo por temas legales, al menos que se monte en un lugar serio como Suiza. Por ejemplo, Ethereum o Lisk han montado sus fundaciones en el cantón de Zug.


No soy un fanático de Litecoin, pero vamos, prefiero a los hermanos Lee con la Litecoin Foundation en Singapur antes que cualquier fundación montada en EEUU. 


De hecho DASH, con su Dash Foundation montada en Arizona, Ripple en Delaware y básicamente cualquiera montada en EEUU, me dan bastante repelús.


----------



## Divad (9 May 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Pues nada tú mismo. Compra todas las que puedas.



No has visto que Bitcoin ha pasado por lo mismo? Cuando bajaba, todos decían comprar que se acaban y nos vamos a la luna...

Qué te hace pensar que las alts no sigan la misma línea?

Es obvio que todo suba y más cuando Bitcoin está bloqueado en desarrollo, las correcciones masivas (bots) es para crear una gráfica "normal", que no sea tan descarado el ganar dinero. Sino el juego sería absurdo, cualquiera entraría sabiendo que va a ganar.

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (9 May 2017)

Vaya, me he debido perder el espíitu del BTC . Cuál era ? El de "si no pillas, que te jodan"...el de "Mira...pobres !!! " , los ferraris y las cadenotas de oro en el hilo del BTC ...o el de acusar LITERALMENTE a los "shitcoiners" de estafadores ? 

BTC tiene una dominancia monstruosa en este mercado, entre otras cosas por que erróneamente creía que este mercvado era él , y eso es así te decantes por posicionarte en él, contra él... en ambas posturas...o en ninguna.

Si quieres subir rápido y sin carterazas en BTC de hace 7 años, toca nadar y guardar la ropa. Y es tan importante regar posiciones que crezcan ...como resguardarlas de las retirada de alfombra bitcoñera. Yo diría, de hecho, que incuso esto último es más difícil. Son los riesgos del negocio y es lo que hay. Riesgos afortunadamente menos constantes conforme otros jugadores van consolidando su lugar bajo el sol , pero de una intensidad tremenda en cualquier momento y sin previo aviso , otra premisa, hoy por hoy, insoslayable si quieres durar en este juego.

Desde luego, si no asocio BTC a bueno o malo y Dash por ejemplo a bueno o malo, pues son meros agentes de un juego que elijo libremente jugar ...lo que me faltaba era asociar uno o varios movimientos soportados por millones de personas a un espíritu determinado. Y de ética, mejor ni hablar.

Yo intento zafarme en el percal diario sin dar por culo ni que me jodan más de lo estrictamente necesario. E intento ser agradecido con los buenos compañeros de viaje, que los hay ,y evitar la compañia, pero sobre todo la influencia de los que no lo son. Y si además puedo echar una mano de vez en cuando, pues redondo. Y ya.

Y por supuesto, y tras buenas vueltas por el mundo a estas alturas, Occidente a priori no me supone referencia alguna de legitimidad , idoneidad ni decencia. No entiendo ninguna alusión en esa línea.

Si hay algo que me rechina y desconcierta en un asunto tan amplio y versátil como éste es la biporalidad...es qe no la veo en ninguna parte ni sé a qué carajo viene. Desde luego, más allá de los condicionantes puntuales que puedan darse, esa no es , en absoluto, mi óptica.


----------



## danjian (9 May 2017)

Lo de poloniex es increible, la de gente que debe estar perdiendo pasta ... si eres uno de ellos a lo mejor te interesa, no eres el unico:
Poloniex Crash - Poloniex Scam - Poloniex Lawsuit


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (9 May 2017)

danjian dijo:


> Lo de poloniex es increible, la de gente que debe estar perdiendo pasta ... si eres uno de ellos a lo mejor te interesa, no eres el unico:
> Poloniex Crash - Poloniex Scam - Poloniex Lawsuit



Bueno, llevan un buen rato en el trollbox poniendolos finos, pololag, XRP hace un rato que no aparece ni el volumen en la gráfica, dicen los admins que es cosa de la enorme cantidad de nuevos user...:rolleye:


----------



## juli (9 May 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> las altcoins perdiendo más de 50% desde maximos y estan en verde...



"Las altcoins" ? 

Cuáles ?


----------



## Kondarra (9 May 2017)

ATENCIÓN
Yo no uso Poloniex pero leo por Twitter que llevan 2 días con problemas y sin contestar a tickets. Si yo tuviese pasta ahí la sacaba echando leches.


----------



## Claudius (9 May 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Que manera más descarada de hacer propaganda en contra de 2 monedas. A parte de estar mezclando estado y comunidad y no creo que tengan nada que ver.



:no:
A ver joven.. Lo que tu llamas propaganda, yo lo llamo *libre* opinión, que aquí es *libre *y sin censuras. Y si mañana Alibaba compra Ripple (tranquilamente.. puede hacerlo), o si se montan n MN de Dash, o si levantan 1500 nodos de NEM, *pues lo mismo.* estaré en esa postura RqR por que tengo bastante -*conocimiento de causa*- de sus modus operandi mercantiles. 
Lo cual me hará plantearme mis inversiones con el corazón o con la cabeza, como ahora está sucediendo.

Y lo que creo que has entendido por -comunidad-, es relacionado con las comunidades 'hippies' que pueda haber detrás de cada proyecto blockchaniano y sus ideales, de puerta para fuera, y los de puerta para dentro.


La comunidad china, en cualquier país son colonias como mini estados, pero bueno, si no vives en una gran ciudad, date una vuelta por una y busca el 'barrio chino' para que lo entiendas, o vete a un restaurante -chino- a ver cuantos españoles hay empleados, porque entiendo, que no lo entiendas si no has vivido en grandes urbes.

Y luego busca el barrio Magiar, (húngaro) si lo encuentras dímelo para visitarlo. 





michinato dijo:


> Como estado, cualquier cosa que *toquen EEUU o China *va a estar trampeada. Mira que hasta prefiero un mayor peso de la comunidad China antes que de lo toque EEUU (estado).



Así es. Pues yo no. Pero no tengo tiempo de explicártelo, ya iréis conociendo lo que entienden por negocios los chinos, los siguientes meses y años.



michinato dijo:


> En los developers de EEUU o de China que evalúe cada uno si se puede confiar o no, pero eso es la comunidad, que hay que juzgar independientemente de su estado.
> 
> Por esto es importante ver cada proyecto como y donde está montado. Pego de reddit un montón de organizaciones/fundaciones encargadas de los distintos proyectos:
> 
> ...



Lo de crear 'fundaciones'+ 'Delawere'+ 'Singapore'+'Suiza' ya paso de comentarlo por el tono agresivo en el que has entrado.



michinato dijo:


> Pero si se monta algo por temas legales, al menos que se monte en un lugar serio como Suiza. Por ejemplo, Ethereum o Lisk han montado sus fundaciones en el cantón de Zug.



Los Suizos quieren seguir en su StatusQuo en el posible 'NWO' cuando la tecnología madure, de ahí su política al nuevo Digital Cash.



michinato dijo:


> No soy un fanático de Litecoin, pero vamos, prefiero a los hermanos Lee con la Litecoin Foundation en Singapur antes que cualquier fundación montada en EEUU.



Pues yo prefiero cualquier cosa que termine en Inc. LLC. Ltd. que tienen *responsabilidad jurídica.* ante sus accionistas.



michinato dijo:


> De hecho DASH, con su Dash Foundation montada en Arizona, Ripple en Delaware y básicamente cualquiera montada en EEUU, me dan bastante repelús.



A mi todas dan que desconfiar a ese nivel, porque si la 'startup falla', que le vamos a hacer.. Y esa denominación tiene un fin, en ese escenario.


----------



## remonster (9 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Cuando estaba al 80,70 y 60 servía para decir lo grande que la tiene Bitcoin... Ahora que está mostrando que caerá por debajo del 50% toca decir que no significa nada ::
> 
> Mojón nos sigue al momento y le da las gracias debe de ser útil para venir y estar al día.
> 
> ...



Je...y este tonto aún no se ha enterado que la capitalización del bitcoin es mucho más relevante que la de la mayoria de las shitcoins...incluidas XRP, ETH,..le dejamos que piense...con sangre se aprende...un tonto y su dinero no duran mucho juntos así que cuanto más rapido mejor...


----------



## Divad (9 May 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Je...y este tonto aún no se ha enterado que la capitalización del bitcoin es mucho más relevante que la de la mayoria de las shitcoins...incluidas XRP, ETH,..le dejamos que piense...con sangre se aprende...un tonto y su dinero no duran mucho juntos así que cuanto más rapido mejor...



Vaya, los fans bitcoñeros pasándose por el hilo... El jefe os ha dicho que os tenéis que pasar por el hilo de las alts dado que las visitas/actividad es mucho mayor que la de Bitcoin.

Para ver el pulso a las alts hay que verlo así.






No hace falta ser un ejperto en economía para ver que la rentabilidad en las alts puede rondar el 1000% como ha sucedido con los Lumens y con una inversión absurda que cualquiera puede multiplicar. 

Claramente Bitcoin no da la misma rentabilidad y ni mucho menos la seguridad dado que su desarrollo está bloqueado. 

Seguís sin aportar nada útil y vuestra presencia aquí solo confirma que las alts van por buen camino.


----------



## TarasBulba (9 May 2017)

Buenas zagales. 
Se vuelve a animar esto de las criptomonedas. Tengo unas litecoins que compré en 2013 en plena burbuja, por 20 pavazos cada una, por fin han recuperado su valor.
Quiero invertir en alguna altcoin con futuro, estoy pensando en Ripple y MaidSafe.
Que me podéis contar sobre Ripple? Donde las puedo comprar y como las almaceno? Supongo que será similar al sistema LTC. Yo opero en Btc-e.com. De momento allí no está Ripple ni ninguna otra que me interese.


----------



## estepario (9 May 2017)

Mirate NXT creo que puede subir bastante de aqui al tercer trimestre Nxt Forum - Index


----------



## Divad (9 May 2017)

ETHEREUM DESATA OLA DE ADOPCIÓN EN CHINA
(...)


> Sin embargo, la difusión blockchain más importante que se ha dado en Hangzhou ha sido la Conferencia Global Financiera de Blockchain, protagonizada por la Alianza Empresarial de Ethereum *con un público de más de 1000 personas y cobertura en televisión nacional.* El evento se focalizó tanto el funcionamiento de la blockchain fundada por Vitalik Buterin como en los posibles alcances sociales y económicos de las tecnologías disruptivas, planteando una sociedad futurista distribuida y descentralizada.



Al final serán los Chinos los primeros que comiencen a irse de la estafa del FIAT, eso si no están todos ya. Hay alguna página que informe el total de cuentas creadas en una exchange o cripto? Sería interesante ver cuantos chinos están dentro y más cuando han tenido que intervenir en las exchanges dado el festival que se estarían pegando los chinorris haciendo clin, clin, clin,... sin pasar por el peaje Chino.


----------



## Kondarra (9 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Kondarra, Para que no andes como loco que te va a hechar la mujer de casa por no hacerla caso.
> 
> Son consejos sencillos
> 
> Tutorial - Altcoin Flipping (Cryptocurrency Trading Strategies That Always Win) - Deep Dot Web





Le tengo contenta con los beneficios


----------



## juli (9 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Le tengo contenta con los beneficios



Te engaña. :fiufiu:

Nunca lo están.


----------



## Kondarra (9 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Te engaña. :fiufiu:
> 
> 
> 
> Nunca lo están.





Uy, es la persona menos materialista que he conocido nunca. Prefiere los regalos hand made. He tenido suerte 
Yo sí soy más insaciable. Como Paquirrin en una merendola.


----------



## Helios_pc (9 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Uy, es la persona menos materialista que he conocido nunca. Prefiere los regalos hand made. He tenido suerte



Qué suerte, la mía según como empiece a hablar, en mi cabeza solo se escucha clinc clinc clinc:bla::bla::bla:


Enviado desde mi MI 4W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (9 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Le tengo contenta con los beneficios



La mía me dice: Nunca es suficiente. 
Yo la digo que eso decía James Bond pero en el ámbito conyugal


----------



## Kondarra (9 May 2017)

Helios_pc dijo:


> Qué suerte la mía según como empiece a hablar en mi cabeza escucha clinc clinc clinc
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 4W mediante Tapatalk





Jaja. Yo soy el que quiere más. No por materialismo, cada vez me interesan menos las cosas materiales, sino por ser padre primerizo y estar con el síndrome de que vivamos económicamente tranquilos. Esa es mi meta, no tener un Porsche. Bueno, si sobra algo... 

Y añado otro de mis objetivos. Hoy tengo un trabajo bueno. Me deja conciliar mi vida personal bastante, no es estresante en exceso, buen ambiente, no viajo, bien considerado, bastante estable, no cobro mal (tampoco muy bien). Para avanzar más tendría que ser a costa de que me puteen. No quiero tener un trabajo que me asfixie para prosperar económicamente, paso millas. Eso se lo dejo para otros. Y esto me puede ayudar en ese objetivo, como en plantearme una reducción de jornada y disfrutar más de mi vida y de mi familia, que es lo que me importa de verdad. 


---------- Post added 09-may-2017 at 19:12 ----------




Claudius dijo:


> La mía me dice: Nunca es suficiente.
> 
> Yo la digo que eso decía James Bond pero en el ámbito conyugal





Conviértete en el Doctor No. A todo que no, jeje


----------



## Claudius (9 May 2017)

Si os portáis bien, y mantenéis el respeto, la tolerancia, los unos con los otros y no provocáis o seguís las provocaciones.

Os pongo cosillas como estas de 'alt-coineros' *objetivos* sino me quedo como estoy. )

How to Choose Your Favorite Cryptocurrency


----------



## paketazo (9 May 2017)

Manda huevos, tremenda subida que se ha marcado BTC y en $, las principales coins apenas han caído un pico desde máximos.

ETH un 10% 
Dash un 10%
LTC apenas un 9%


En otros tiempos las bajadas hubieran sido de órdago, sin embargo parece que de momento el nucleo duro no se ha movido...ahora toca esperar a ver que BTC se mantiene firme arriba y aumenta en valor, o de nuevo vasos comunicantes hacia las alts para reequilibrar el sistema.

Es todo un lujo poder ver estos mercados desde el minuto 0 como lo hemos visto nosotros, es como poder ver el Big Bang sentado en un sillón, y poder ver la creación del universo.

Un saludo.

Por cierto para confirmar lo de que el núcleo duro se mantiene, Dash solo ha bajado 3 mastenodos desde máximo (y mira que ha pegado un pico bueno de bajada), o sea 3000 fichas de algún "acojonado", el resto cerca de ATH.

Más claro no se puede mostrar


----------



## Claudius (9 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Por cierto para confirmar lo de que el núcleo duro se mantiene, Dash solo ha bajado 3 mastenodos desde máximo (y mira que ha pegado un pico bueno de bajada), o sea 3000 fichas de algún "acojonado", el resto cerca de ATH.



Los de Dash, están preparándo una sinergias que a mi *no me gustan* pero que para el ecosistema, puede ser bastante interesante desde el punto especulativo/pelotazo.
Y ahí queda de momento... 
8:


----------



## psiloman (9 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Es todo un lujo poder ver estos mercados desde el minuto 0 como lo hemos visto nosotros, es como poder ver el Big Bang sentado en un sillón, y poder ver la creación del universo.



Vivimos tiempos históricos, espero que todos los aprovechemos para mejorar nuestras vidas a nivel material. Una vez mejoremos el nivel material, encontrar la felicidad depende de cada uno.

Que La Fuerza nos acompañe en nuestras inversiones!.

Comparto la visión de Kondarra sobre el dinero, es un medio para comprar tiempo y libertad.


----------



## juli (9 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Los de Dash, están preparándo una sinergias que a mi *no me gustan* pero que para el ecosistema, puede ser bastante interesante desde el punto especulativo/pelotazo.
> Y ahí queda de momento...
> 8:



Bueno...en el gráfico que has subido discrimina DASH Y PIVX en base a tener "inclinaciones socialistas" o no.

TIene PIVX alguna declaración de principìos al respecto ? A qué se refiere ?

---------- Post added 09-may-2017 at 20:55 ----------

Hace falta una palmada en la mesa para cortar esta indefinición / de cowboys, pero indefinición / y menear el cotarro. Ahora mismo, hay ganas de jaleo, pero entras con cash a Shitland pinta caótico para recién llegados y un BTC optimsta es la tendencia natural.

En las próximas 24 horas fondo a examen en ETC...y Segwit en LTC.

Litecoin Segregated Witness Adoption Tracker

A ver si alguna de ellas anima el cotarro.


----------



## paketazo (9 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Los de Dash, están preparándo una sinergias que a mi *no me gustan* pero que para el ecosistema, puede ser bastante interesante desde el punto especulativo/pelotazo.
> Y ahí queda de momento...
> 8:



A mi me gustaba menos de lo que me gusta, pero cada día me gusta más.

A parte de ser un medio de pago rápido y muy eficaz, da la oportunidad a los que tengan pasta o quieran "unirse", de obtener rendimientos adicionales.

Es como tener el dinero en un banco "cuando pagaban algo por el dinero", al tiempo que te da el control total de tu inversión, te da poder de decisión sobre los presupuestos de tu moneda, y sabes que ayudas al ecosistema a estar sano.

Pienso que si BTC tuviera la opción de nodos o simplemente POS, las cold wallet serían todavía más numerosas.

No es fácil saberlo, pero creo que el float libre de BTC no es tan grande como consideramos...entre los que se aferran a ellos esperando precios mayores, los que palmaron hace años sus claves, y mineros que no venden hasta el mega pump...la disponibilidad de BTC es relativamente pequeña comparada con otros activos como simples acciones de una empresa cualquiera.

Fíjate en ETH que se plantea el POS para estabilizar a sus holders y darles todavía mayor confianza.



juli dijo:


> Bueno...en el gráfico que has subido discrimina DASH Y PIVX en base a tener "inclinaciones socialistas" o no.
> 
> TIene PIVX alguna declaración de principìos al respecto ? A qué se refiere ?





Supongo que se referirá a que los masternodos son un número elevado y ahora mismo "caro" de monedas, y PIVX por ahora es más accesible...si no, que nos ilumine algún lector de libros blancos...que va a ser que por aquí ni están ni se les espera :bla: :XX:

Un saludo


----------



## Kondarra (9 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> A mi me gustaba menos de lo que me gusta, pero cada día me gusta más.




Con lo que te estará dando de beneficio normal que acabes enamorándote 
Cuando llegue a 200 regálale el predrusco, jeje.

---------- Post added 09-may-2017 at 21:53 ----------

Por cierto. Acabo de encargar una Ledger Nano S. estaba un poco hasta las narices de la gestión que hago a día de hoy y me parece buena relación seguridad/comodidad. Eso sí, siempre que la use lo haré en un pc recién formateado y con Linux. Ya os contaré qué tal. 

Para los que tenemos Ripple, en la que no hay una buena wallet para cold, ni paper wallets, me dicen desde soporte que en unas semanas soportará XRP. Tienen buen nicho ahí.

---------- Post added 09-may-2017 at 21:57 ----------




juli dijo:


> En las próximas 24 horas fondo a examen en ETC...y Segwit en LTC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto estoy esperando. Mañana puede ser un día cachondo o un poco desilusión.


----------



## paketazo (9 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Con lo que te estará dando de beneficio normal que acabes enamorándote
> Cuando llegue a 200 regálale el predrusco, jeje.





Estoy muy quemado ya de los mercados, por eso ya no espero gran cosa de nada...si surge, cojonudo, si no, pues a otra cosa.

Eso sí, apunta este mensaje, a 200$ os pago virtualmente una caña a los habituales del foro...para que veas que vuestras lecturas me entretienen.

Un saludo, y paciencia.


----------



## Alxemi (9 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Cuando estaba al 80,70 y 60 servía para decir lo grande que la tiene Bitcoin... Ahora que está mostrando que caerá por debajo del 50% toca decir que no significa nada ::
> 
> Mojón nos sigue al momento y le da las gracias debe de ser útil para venir y estar al día.
> 
> ...



El marketcap de coinmarketcap.com es una herramienta de mierda que intenta llevar las capitalizaciones de bolsa a las criptos sin mucho éxito. Es especialmente sangrante en el caso de las PoS como ripple u otras, donde el marketcap simplemente depende de los tokens que les salga de los cojones emitir. La única razón por la que ripple, xem y en su momento nxt están tan arriba es por un problema de diseño. No se pueden comparar "capitalizaciones" de PoW puras como btc con reglas que fueron igual para todos desde el primer momento, con PoS puras como ripple o nxt, con rollos raros como eth que ahora es pow pero hubo una ico que es mas o menos un pos pero luego será pos de verdad cuando les salga de los huevos a los devs pero nadie sabe que coño pasará luego ni cuando será ni cuantas coins habrá, con temas como storj, con 50mm en circulacion pero 450mm en manos de los devs para temas estrategicos, ahora por ejemplo storj con su migracion a eth va a liberar 50mm de tokens mas si no lo he entendido mal (que puede que si) ala, de repente valdrá el doble, aunque bueno lo van a hacer con un crowdsale asi que eso no estará del todo mal... pero que pasa con los otros 400MM? porque no cuentan en storj y si en otras cuenta todo el arsenal de pos? ¿que pasa con el instamining que afecta de maner polémica por ejemplo a dash? ¿y con maidsafe que de repente por sus cojones meten en el mercado monedas minadas por error para financiarse (motivo por el que vendí todo mi maid)... primero no formaban parte del cap pero luego si? porque lo quieren los devs? que coño es esto?

En definitiva que esto es una jaula de grillos donde cada cual hace lo que le sale de los huevos y no se puede valorar a todos los proyectos con las mismas reglas, como si puede hacerse en el mercado de valores, ultraregulado y con reglas iguales para todos. ( Y en el que por supuesto tampoco las compañias valen lo que dice su capitalizacion, pero es una orientación)

Dicho esto, que el valor de marketcap actual es una mierda, no creo que sea completamente inutil, al contrario es una herramienta buena para ver _*tendencias*_ del mercado (que no datos objetivos por lo que acabo de explicar), y el valor de la dominancia de btc creo que es para ser tenido en cuenta, pero ni mucho menos puede confundirse con un valor objetivo o que de información concreta de algo porque no la da. Te informa de una direccion pero no te dice muy bien donde estabas o a donde vas; es algo útil pero no concreto.

Hace poco leí un artículo que proponía otro tipo de marketcap que tuviera en cuenta estas historias, no recuerdo bien cual era la propuesta, si lo encuentro lo posteo. 

Yo imagino que esto con el tiempo irá mejorando y tendremos mejores índices e información, pero por ahora es lo que hay y es bastante regular.


----------



## Kondarra (9 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Estoy muy quemado ya de los mercados, por eso ya no espero gran cosa de nada...si surge, cojonudo, si no, pues a otra cosa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Me la beberé a tu salud con mucho gusto. 
Yo también me entretengo un huevo por aquí. Este hilo da gusto, aunque tengamos distintas inversiones u opiniones se habla tranquilamente. Ojalá se mantenga así.


----------



## Alxemi (9 May 2017)

Y por cierto mojón ha leído este hilo desde el principio y ha participado en él y hace muy bien en hacerlo si le sale de los huevos, igual que los demás aqui allí en reddit o donde quieran, a ver si dejamos ya el salseo en los hilos de las criptos que me tiene un poco harto, y esto no es un mensaje para ti Divad contra quien no tengo nada (ni contra nadie) pero es que con tanto ruido rollo salvame se hace difícil aportar a los que lo intentamos (que yo aporto menos de lo que me gustaría pero hago lo que puedo).

Que cada cual postee lo que quiera donde quiera y a quien le molesten las intervenciones de los demás que aprenda a usar el ignore. No veo mas problema en todo este drama.


----------



## Claudius (9 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> A mi me gustaba menos de lo que me gusta, pero cada día me gusta más.



Las 2 cosas son:

1- Se empieza a consolidar palabras KYC-AML para algunas cosas y situaciones, ya hace meses hay acuerdos..
Dash adds full support for AML/KYC compliance with Coinfirm | Dash - Official Website

Es entendible, si se quiere ser tecnología de masas y competir con Paypal, hay que cumplir con las normas USA. Obviamente eso la llevará en un tiempo no muy elevado a 500$ 'pre-supongo' por la oferta/demanda ya que en circulación hay un 40%+- de Dash si no se anclan en más MN.

2- En breve se van a crear sinergias entre dash/ripple con impacto en 100.000 usuarios habituales de ripple con este exchange (para los rippleros que quieran comprar/vender).
GateHub

Y ambos añadidos no me agradan. :abajo:


----------



## Alxemi (9 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Estoy muy quemado ya de los mercados, por eso ya no espero gran cosa de nada...si surge, cojonudo, si no, pues a otra cosa.
> 
> Eso sí, apunta este mensaje, a 200$ os pago virtualmente una caña a los habituales del foro...para que veas que vuestras lecturas me entretienen.
> 
> Un saludo, y paciencia.



Yo con dash tengo un problema paketazo, se me junta lo siguiente:

1.-quiero tener dash porque le veo con futuro
2.-no quiero vender btc
3.-no quiero vender alts
4.-no quiero meter mas fiat

Asi que está complicado, ¿se te ocurre algo? 

Yo sigo opinando que el mercado de las alts debe corregir bien fuerte para enfriarse, no como hoy sino de verdad, o bueno como hoy durante una semana o un mes sin parar.... en ese momento podría entrar en dash pero el problema es que creo que esa idea la tiene bastante gente en la cabeza y cuando eso pasa al final nunca llega esa oportunidad...


----------



## paketazo (9 May 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Yo con dash tengo un problema paketazo, se me junta lo siguiente:
> 
> 1.-quiero tener dash porque le veo con futuro
> 2.-no quiero vender btc
> ...



Te entiendo perfectamente. Pero esa es una buena señal por partida doble.

-Por un lado sabes que lo que tienes en cartera vale más de lo que te pagan ahora en el mercado (ya sea BTC, ETC, Vcash, NAV...) y por lo tanto no lo cambias por FIAT

-Por otra parte, sabes que monedas como Dash, y otras muchas, tienen un potencial frente al efectivo o las cuentas bancarias que las hace atractivas, y por lo tanto desearías tenerlas.

A mi me sucede lo que a ti, pero con ETH y ETC, quisiera pillarlas más abajo, pero sé que ya va a ser imposible si no surge alguna mala noticia al respecto.

Aquellos precios de ETH a 15$ o ETC a 1$, dudo que regresen jamás. Lo mismo que BTC a 1000$ que hace nada parecían una barrera infranqueable, pue ahora ya se ven lejos.

Creo que llegados a este punto, lo mejor en mantener lo que se tiene, y solo liquidar si surge una mala sinergia al respecto de la coin concreta, o si se alcanza un precio objetivo.

Lo bonito de todo esto, es que ofrece nuevas alternativas de inversión hasta hace nada inexistentes...unos, sacarán auténticas estafas, y otros, se lo currarán para salir airosos y lograr cambiar un poco el mundo.

Veremos con cuales vamos topando en el camino...supongo que con ambas, así que mucho cuidado.

en cuanto a si se me ocurre algo...claro que se me ocurre...cuando tengas ETC a 25$, te cambio 4 por 1 Dash a 100$...así quedamos todos contentos.

Un saludo

edito para comentar algo del chart de Dash:

Hace unas semanas os dije que solian buscar casi todas las coins doble o triple suelo en diario antes de lateralizar y salir al alza...veremos si se cumple el patrón, Dash ya tiene doble suelo en BTC... ::


----------



## danjian (9 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Por cierto. Acabo de encargar una Ledger Nano S. estaba un poco hasta las narices de la gestión que hago a día de hoy y me parece buena relación seguridad/comodidad. Eso sí, siempre que la use lo haré en un pc recién formateado y con Linux. Ya os contaré qué tal.
> 
> Para los que tenemos Ripple, en la que no hay una buena wallet para cold, ni paper wallets, me dicen desde soporte que en unas semanas soportará XRP. Tienen buen nicho ahí.



Pues yo estoy pensando también pillarme uno, estoy entre Ledger nano S y Trezor.

Me gusta más el nano S pero no es 100% open source al contrario que trezor, según la empresa que los vende la parte no open source es la que tiene la clave privada y se hace así por "seguridad" ... me da mala espina que pueda tener algún backdoor o algo ...

Ya veré cual me compro, espero tus impresiones sobre el nano S:rolleye:


----------



## Alxemi (9 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Te entiendo perfectamente. Pero esa es una buena señal por partida doble.
> 
> -Por un lado sabes que lo que tienes en cartera vale más de lo que te pagan ahora en el mercado (ya sea BTC, ETC, Vcash, NAV...) y por lo tanto no lo cambias por FIAT
> 
> ...



Chico que post tan currado te ha quedado cuando el mio era medio broma, aunque medio en serio también 

Al final lo que dices es lo que estoy haciendo. Creo tener claro que aquí nadie va a triunfar solo. Solo veo con posibilidades de hacerlo al BTC aunque tampoco muchas, y si tiene que ser, que sea 

Ese cambio no se si me convence, veremos en su momento jeje


----------



## Kondarra (9 May 2017)

danjian dijo:


> Pues yo estoy pensando también pillarme uno, estoy entre Ledger nano S y Trezor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Pero Trezor sólo vale para BTC no?


----------



## remonster (9 May 2017)

Venga Divad, a comprar Solarcoins


----------



## juli (9 May 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto, la wallet de Ripple ésa que comentamos te va bien ? bien, al 100 ?

A mí la mitad de las veces me da "operation failed" ...alguna vez, me ha pillado a la segunda, pero otras , hasta aburrir.

No me gusta pero nada, nada...ni la dinámica de tener que estar online para operar, la ID tx adjunta...en fin, banquitos y líos. EN fin, me da un mal rollo del copón.

Por cierto, alguien sabe cómo se hace copia del monedero ...y qué es "trust line" ?

Gracias.


----------



## Kondarra (9 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Satoshi Nakamoto, la wallet de Ripple ésa que comentamos te va bien ? bien, al 100 ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ripple la está cagando con no tener una wallet en condiciones donde hacer cold storage. No entiendo.


----------



## Divad (9 May 2017)

@Alxemi: También está la siguiente página
Bad Request

Pero solo muestra la tendencia en 24h, y la verdad que ver la tabla con 1h, 24h y 7d es bastante útil para ver la siguiente cripto que será regada como ya predije en anteriores post.

El sistema es nuevo para todos, el recorrido de las alts lo ha vivido Bitcoin y menospreciar cualquier alt por ser fan de Bitcoin, es el mismo argumento que en su día se hacía sobre Bitcoin cuando se decía que era una estafa y que se iría a 0$.

Obviamente de las 700 criptos no todas serán premiadas y solo unas pocas resaltan por encima del resto, además de enseñarle los dientes a Bitcoin si no se quiere quedar atrás. 

Todos o casi todos estamos aquí porque queremos dar pelotazos y llevar una vida 100% relax. Por lo tanto, lo mejor es dejar de defender las etiquetas y cooperar para encontrar minas de oro. Opinar puede hacerlo cualquiera, pero que sea objetivo e imparcial es lo que nos interesa a todos (por lo menos a mi).

Bitcoin es una mina de oro? Si no tuviese el bloqueo del segwit igual sí, por lo tanto mientras no avancen es una bomba de relojería que reventará en cualquier momento. 

ETH? Con los listos detrás y repartiendo asientos entre sus amigos en las diferentes criptos ligadas a la red... Pues canta mucho, si se le suma que han hecho barrida para reventar a los que están tradeando... puede ser la señal de que la subida es inminente. 

Ripple? También hay listos detrás. Su utilidad tendrá dentro del juego.

Litecoin? Copia de Bitcoin, puede ser el camino al paraíso y llegarse a gira al infierno. 

NEM? Ni idea si hay algún listo detrás, al ser llamada la moneda "social" formalizó una alianza con la criptomoneda de Japón, Zaif. Igual la subida está ligada al estar legalizado el pago de criptos en comercios de Japón.

Dash? Desconozco si hay listos detrás. De mantenerse en el juego acabaría siendo una buena criptoparaíso.

ETC? Los listos se quedaron con ETH. 

Monero? Lo mismo que Dash.

Me da igual el recorrido que lleve la cripto si detrás hay algún listo me subo al barco y expongo la info como hice con Vitalik. En el caso de Stellar Lumens es un claro ejemplo de la influencia que causa un "listo" sobre una cripto. Si en la cripto no hay listos pero sus cabezas visibles han pasado por empresas de los "listos", universidades jesuitas/judías,... el % de un premio estaría garantizado, querer más es rizar demasiado el rizo y uno puede quedarse pelado.

El día que salga una noticia diciendo que EAA de ETH desaparece y se van a otra cripto, es cuando tocará seguirles el rastro y cambiarse de barco. Mientras no sea así, veo a ETH controlando el sector servicios y creando un nuevo sistema de gobierno global (NOM).

Buena caza para todos/as!


----------



## common sense (10 May 2017)

Voy a meter fuerte en Ripple, estaba dudando antes del subidon. 

En la vida, lo importante es evitar los "y si hubiera ...".

---------- Post added 09-may-2017 at 23:21 ----------

Por cierto, he leido en este hilo que Microsoft esta detras de stellar. 
Se que andreessen horowitz estan detras de Ripple, y el CEO viene de otra gran empresa. 
Sabemos que detras de Tezos, Ethereum , Cosmos, Ox , esta PolyChain Capital.
Detras de Tezos tambien esta Tim Draper, que por cierto tambien compro bitcoin.

Mi pregunta para el hilo, es que mas proyectos estan apoyados por "listos" que no haya mencionado?


----------



## Merlin (10 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Ripple la está cagando con no tener una wallet en condiciones donde hacer cold storage. No entiendo.



Quitar el monedero oficial fue una exigencia regulatoria de las Autoridades Financieras estadounidenses.

---------- Post added 10-may-2017 at 00:42 ----------

Mirad, un shurmano que ha invertido 216k en LTC: HE INVERTIDO $216572 en LITECOIN - ForoCoches


----------



## Alxemi (10 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Quitar el monedero oficial fue una exigencia regulatoria de las Autoridades Financieras estadounidenses.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-may-2017 at 00:42 ----------
> 
> Mirad, un shurmano que ha invertido 216k en LTC: HE INVERTIDO $216572 en LITECOIN - ForoCoches



Esto no es un poco como que compra el limpiabotas? ::::


----------



## Crxvti (10 May 2017)

Alguien a probado esta wallet de XRP?
Ripple Paper Wallet Generator
Aqui hablan un poco de ella pero nada claro si es scam o no....
Am working on ripplepaperwallet.com : Ripple
wallet - Ripple paper wallaet from Rippley ([url]https://ripply.eu/) code check / safe? - Bitcoin Stack Exchange[/url]
Con esto de las paper wallets "no fiables" te la pueden meter doblada en cero coma no? Tranquilamente ha podido generar sus claves y colocarlas ahi no? o me equivoco?

A todo esto saludos a tod@s, soy carne fresca en el mundo de las shits ��

P.D. Que se me a olvidao comentar que seria para uso exclusivo cold....


----------



## danjian (10 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Pero Trezor sólo vale para BTC no?



La verdad que estoy un poco perdido con los hardware wallets pero googlendo un poco me encontré con esto TREZOR Apps

Al parecer a través de algunas apps puede soportar mas altcoins y creo que el nano S igual.


----------



## Curiosity (10 May 2017)

Yo ando también mirando para comprar hardware wallet. Se agradecen comentarios.Saludos


----------



## Superoeo (10 May 2017)

¿Qué beligerantes han venido los del BTC por aquí no? xD

Si algo me gusta de este hilo es el buen rollo que hay y que se converse tan abiertamente de todo sin fundamentalismos, esperemos que siga así la cosa.
(Basta que una de las alts pete para arriba un día y se cree un hilo alternativo de fanboys saidos de aquí despreciando a todas las restantes xD)

Sobre el tema de los hardware wallets como el Ledger Nano, una duda... ¿Si por ejemplo se te rompe, o se imanta o cualquiera de esas cosas que hacen que un pendrve se vaya a tomar por culo, perderías todos los fondos que tenga dentro?

---------- Post added 10-may-2017 at 01:25 ----------




Claudius dijo:


> Las 2 cosas son:
> 
> 1- Se empieza a consolidar palabras KYC-AML para algunas cosas y situaciones, ya hace meses hay acuerdos..
> Dash adds full support for AML/KYC compliance with Coinfirm | Dash - Official Website
> ...




En esto de Gatehub era donde estaba viendo precisamente de guardar mis Ripples para sacarlos de Poloniex porque lo ponian bastante bien.
¿De qué va este tema? ¿Qué van a hacer exactamente entre Dash y RIpple en este Exchange?

Gracias de antemano Claudius!


----------



## TarasBulba (10 May 2017)

Gatehub es como un wallet online no? Es seguro? Puedo meterle euros para comprar rieles?


----------



## Divad (10 May 2017)

Queriendo hacer un árbol de ETH y me encuentro que tiene ya 30 hijos capitalizando ::

Voy a explicar brevemente de que se encargará y añadiré un link directo a la web para que lo mire cualquiera o ayude a completar la información errónea y/o falte.

Augur => Apuestas

Golem => Alquilar equipo (CPU, almacenamiento, GPU, ...), 

Gnosis => Seguros

DigixDAO => Mercado materia prima 

SingularDTV => Entretenimiento (cine)

Iconomi => Inversión (fondo de pensiones?)

iExec RLC => Alquilar equipo (CPU, almacenamiento, GPU, ...)

Round => Apuestas para juegos (DOTA2, LOL,...)

FirstBlood => Apuestas para juegos/deporte (Se puede hacer apuestas P2P)

TokenCard => Tarjeta y app para usar el chorro de criptos que estoy escribiendo.

Melon => Gestiona los activos digitales de la red ETH.

Xaurum => Tiene valor blockchain equivalente en oro y puede ser cambiado por oro. Puedes minar oro de forma conjunta. 

Wings => Crear, unirse y administrar DAOs.

WeTrust => Realizar préstamos.

Swarm City => Crea tu foro o participa en los ya existentes.

Chronobank => Tipo Uber, contratados por horas en cualquier oficio. Creación de bolsa de horas disponibles de cada persona según su oficio.

Matchpool => Crear foros y te lo follas como quieras.

Edgeless => Casino

Nexium => Juego MOBA en tiempo real. Venta y compra de objetos. La beta ha salido el 3/05/17, el juego sale el 28/06/17.

vSlice => Ayuda para los desarrolladores de juego. Se vendió por mil millones a Facebook.

Lunyr => Periodistas valorando que noticias son fiables,...

Pluton => Paga con FIAT/BTC/ETH usando NFC

Ethereum Movie =>Financiación de películas.

Yocoin  => Realizar pagos, enviar dinero,...

Arcade Token => Tipo Uber.

Bitpark Coin => Seguros

Soarcoin => Enviar y recibir pagos como si fuese en negro de forma anónima :

AMIS => Préstamos

GoldUnionCoin => Relacionado con metales preciosos (chinos)

TaaS => Realizar inversiones.


::: *ICO*:::

Aragon=> Sistema judicial, capaz de parar la red en caso de detectar un ataque.

Ethereum Link => Inversiones digitales respaldados con la plata.

EthBits => Operaciones seguras P2P y cuentas bancarias. (Acuerdos para abrir oficinas en Reino Unido, Francia, España, China, EE.UU. y Australia.)

AKASHA => Periodismo, premiar publicaciones,...

ETHREAL
Evento para el 19 de mayo de 2017, por 599$ te ponen al día.

Iorana,


----------



## Chicosalchicha (10 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Queriendo hacer un árbol de ETH y me encuentro que tiene ya 30 hijos capitalizando ::
> 
> Voy a explicar brevemente de que se encargará y añadiré un link directo a la web para que lo mire cualquiera o ayude a completar la información errónea y/o falte.
> 
> ...



Vaya curro! Gracias Divad!


----------



## Kondarra (10 May 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Algun dia entendereis que la capitalizacion no significa nada. Si yo saco un nueva shitcoin con mil millones de unidades y compro una por $1 la capitalizacion es de mil millones de dolares. ¿ Alguien piensa que podria venderlas todas por ese precio ?





Es verdad. Que por ejemplo en pocos meses XRP haya pasado de 1B a 8B de capitalización es una auténtica tontería que no refleja el motivo de la caída del BTC dominance. Ese incremento x8 será porque se han trasvasado fichas desde Lepencoin, no desde BTC.


----------



## EDV (10 May 2017)

Lo que está claro es que en estos mercados hay que aguantar si tienes idea del largo plazo, tradear lo veo muy complicado. Ayer compré Ripple y algo más de ETH aprovechando la bajada, horas después veo que ETH se ha estabilizado, bien, pero que Ripple ha bajado más, putada. Ya sabéis, la codicia cuando te ves en posesión de ganancias o pérdidas, pero me digo, macho, has entrado para quedarte, has apostado a ciertas monedas a futuro, no para tradear, mantente coherente y despreocúpate porque sin vender ni pierdes ni ganas. La psicología en todo esto hace mucho.

Pues me levanto y veo que he recuperado "lo perdido" y he ganado. Ahora podría pensar que tendría que haber metido mucho más, ya sabéis cómo es esto. Por mi parte mi estrategia la tengo clara, y espero mantenerla a pesar de los vaivenes.


----------



## penique (10 May 2017)

He leído el hilo de pasada _- hay mucha mucha información para digerirla en una sola lectura -_ me gustaría saber cómo iniciarse en la compra de este tipo de divisas y dónde se pueden comprar.
Me gustaría hacer el cambio de EUR / a la divisa. También me gustaría saber cómo realizar el proceso inverso, pasar de la divisa a EUR.
Por lo que he leído existen diversas formas de almacenar estas divisas ¿cuales son vuestras recomendaciones?

Con intención de aportar algo al hilo, si alguien esta interesado en la minería cloud me han recomendado NiceHash.

Salu2


----------



## michinato (10 May 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> El marketcap de coinmarketcap.com es una herramienta de mierda que intenta llevar las capitalizaciones de bolsa a las criptos sin mucho éxito. Es especialmente sangrante en el caso de las PoS como ripple u otras, donde el marketcap simplemente depende de los tokens que les salga de los cojones emitir. La única razón por la que ripple, xem y en su momento nxt están tan arriba es por un problema de diseño. No se pueden comparar "capitalizaciones" de PoW puras como btc con reglas que fueron igual para todos desde el primer momento, con PoS puras como ripple o nxt, con rollos raros como eth que ahora es pow pero hubo una ico que es mas o menos un pos pero luego será pos de verdad cuando les salga de los huevos a los devs pero nadie sabe que coño pasará luego ni cuando será ni cuantas coins habrá, con temas como storj, con 50mm en circulacion pero 450mm en manos de los devs para temas estrategicos, ahora por ejemplo storj con su migracion a eth va a liberar 50mm de tokens mas si no lo he entendido mal (que puede que si) ala, de repente valdrá el doble, aunque bueno lo van a hacer con un crowdsale asi que eso no estará del todo mal... pero que pasa con los otros 400MM? porque no cuentan en storj y si en otras cuenta todo el arsenal de pos? ¿que pasa con el instamining que afecta de maner polémica por ejemplo a dash? ¿y con maidsafe que de repente por sus cojones meten en el mercado monedas minadas por error para financiarse (motivo por el que vendí todo mi maid)... primero no formaban parte del cap pero luego si? porque lo quieren los devs? que coño es esto?
> 
> En definitiva que esto es una jaula de grillos donde cada cual hace lo que le sale de los huevos y no se puede valorar a todos los proyectos con las mismas reglas, como si puede hacerse en el mercado de valores, ultraregulado y con reglas iguales para todos. ( Y en el que por supuesto tampoco las compañias valen lo que dice su capitalizacion, pero es una orientación)
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo contigo.

El artículo en el que se comentaba el tema y se hacia la propuesta de modificar la forma de medir el marketcap es este:

Want to deflate the token bubble? Fix the market cap indicator.

a mi me parece fundamental que lo lea y entienda cualquiera que invierta en criptomonedas.


----------



## Kondarra (10 May 2017)

Parece que todo va despertándose de nuevo. Como decía posts atrás Paketazo cómo han aguantado el resto de alts el arreón de BTC arroja confianza. LTC calentita, podría ser su día con la oficialización del Segwit. ETC a ver, puede crecer en previsión a un SÍ al ETF y si no sale para abajo o despegar. Es día de estar al loro.


----------



## Claudius (10 May 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> En esto de Gatehub era donde estaba viendo precisamente de guardar mis Ripples para sacarlos de Poloniex porque lo ponian bastante bien.
> ¿De qué va este tema? ¿Qué van a hacer exactamente entre Dash y RIpple en este Exchange?



Crear un par de negociación DASH/XRP, si te fijas tiene con btc, eth y no recuerdo si ltc. Pero pagándolo Dash del tesoro que ha solicitado el exchange Gatehub.
Ha creado polémica, hacer negocios con 'el enemigo'. Aunque la corriente de MN que piensa que ahora el camino es crecer a toda velocidad está ganando las votaciones.

Osea si quieres cambiar tus xrp bancarios, por Dash americanos, no tendrás que pasar por bitcoins chinos, ethers iluminati, o lites chinos 2.0 )

---------- Post added 10-may-2017 at 10:13 ----------




Divad dijo:


> Queriendo hacer un árbol de ETH y me encuentro que tiene ya 30 hijos capitalizando ::



:Aplauso:
Ya era hora Divad, y encima con buen karma, sin un 'listos' y sin despotricar
 :X 

Ya tenemos un experto de inversión en subyacentes de Ethereum.


Algunos no les conocía, pero hay muchos interesantes, por que aportan *solución* a *problemas* con innovación, (la máxima para que una startup tenga éxito) lo que pasa es que pueden ser demasiado innovadores para el hoy en día, con lo que tendrán que luchar por sobrevivir 5 años.

Las ideas son importantes, pero más el momentum de ejecución.


----------



## djun (10 May 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> El marketcap de coinmarketcap.com es una herramienta de mierda que intenta llevar las capitalizaciones de bolsa a las criptos sin mucho éxito. Es especialmente sangrante en el caso de las PoS como ripple u otras, donde el marketcap simplemente depende de los tokens que les salga de los cojones emitir. La única razón por la que ripple, xem y en su momento nxt están tan arriba es por un problema de diseño. No se pueden comparar "capitalizaciones" de PoW puras como btc con reglas que fueron igual para todos desde el primer momento, con PoS puras como ripple o nxt, con rollos raros como eth que ahora es pow pero hubo una ico que es mas o menos un pos pero luego será pos de verdad cuando les salga de los huevos a los devs pero nadie sabe que coño pasará luego ni cuando será ni cuantas coins habrá, con temas como storj, con 50mm en circulacion pero 450mm en manos de los devs para temas estrategicos, ahora por ejemplo storj con su migracion a eth va a liberar 50mm de tokens mas si no lo he entendido mal (que puede que si) ala, de repente valdrá el doble, aunque bueno lo van a hacer con un crowdsale asi que eso no estará del todo mal... pero que pasa con los otros 400MM? porque no cuentan en storj y si en otras cuenta todo el arsenal de pos? ¿que pasa con el instamining que afecta de maner polémica por ejemplo a dash? ¿y con maidsafe que de repente por sus cojones meten en el mercado monedas minadas por error para financiarse (motivo por el que vendí todo mi maid)... primero no formaban parte del cap pero luego si? porque lo quieren los devs? que coño es esto?
> 
> En definitiva que esto es una jaula de grillos donde cada cual hace lo que le sale de los huevos y no se puede valorar a todos los proyectos con las mismas reglas, como si puede hacerse en el mercado de valores, ultraregulado y con reglas iguales para todos. ( Y en el que por supuesto tampoco las compañias valen lo que dice su capitalizacion, pero es una orientación)
> 
> ...






michinato dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo contigo.
> 
> El artículo en el que se comentaba el tema y se hacia la propuesta de modificar la forma de medir el marketcap es este:
> 
> ...



Esta tabla del enlace es interesante. Lo importante era poder conocer el máximo número de coins que van a salir en 5 años y el factor de inflación que le corresponde.




```
Name;Market Cap;Price;Circulating Supply;Volume(24h);Max New Coin in 5 Years;Inflaction Factor
Bitcoin;29375599797;1800,01;16306600;1304850000;2600000;0,16
Ethereum;7824584747;85,56;91248966;252647000;90000000;0,99
Ripple;6608749543;0,174118;37884902021;378434000;-;
Litecoin;1348649234;26,44;50906982;151056000;13700000;0,27
Dash;623901029;85,64;7266071;32220900;3400000;0,47
Ethereum Classic;561650010;6,14;91240633;51564200;90000000;0,99
NEM;910944000;0,101216;8999999999;27912000; - ;
Monero;408514595;28,31;14393614;19646000;4200000;0,29
Golem;176433660;0,215163;820000000;11617900; - ;
Augur;176942700;16,09;11000000;3426570; - ;
MaidSafeCoin;134004390;0,296108;452552412;6291600; - ;
Zcash;124002827;98,23;1214431;13746100;9800000;8,07
Gnosis;112534525;101,88;1104590;4692540; - ;
PIVX;63183826;1,19;53217781;1691340;13100000;0,25
SingularDTV;67129800;0,111883;600000000;291402; - ;
```








Esa información muchas coins no la facilitan. Otra posibilidad sería ver en cuantas coins en circulación aumentan después de transcurrir un año. Por ejemplo del 2 de febrero al 2 de febrero del año siguiente... y ver en cuanto han aumentado las coins. Sería una forma aproximada de acercase a ese factor de inflación. Teniendo en cuenta que en algunas coins ese factor sería cero después de algunos años puesto que ya no se emitirían mas monedas.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (10 May 2017)

Despues de ver el arbol de divad, me llamo mucho la atencion ICONOMI, y he visto videos de youtube donde la explican muy bien, me interesa mucho y he comprado 300 para empezar.


----------



## Borjita burbujas (10 May 2017)

Buenos dias a todos,

Me parece que los medios comunicacion, ya sea por radio, televisión, periódicos etc.. van a ir soltando poco a poco información sobre la utilización de pagos a través del móvil utilizando una cosa que aquí en el foro se habla mucho... Las criptomonedas. XD

Por que digo esto?, pues por lo siguiente. Ayer tranquilamente estaba escuchando un programa de radio que se llama "la noche más hermosa" y de repente escucho a un tipo hablando de blockchain, clave pública, clave privada, pagos a través del móvil... Lo estaba escuchando y no me lo creía. Podéis escuchar el programa en el enlace que os pongo a continuacion para que veáis que no miento, a partir del minuto 20:31.

https://www.ivoox.com/player_ej_18603568_4_1.html?c1=ff6600


----------



## Claudius (10 May 2017)

djun dijo:


> Esta tabla del enlace es interesante. Lo importante era poder conocer el máximo número de coins que van a salir en 5 años y el factor de inflación que le corresponde.
> 
> Esa información muchas coins no la facilitan. Otra posibilidad sería ver en cuantas coins en circulación aumentan después de transcurrir un año. Por ejemplo del 2 de febrero al 2 de febrero del año siguiente... y ver en cuanto han aumentado las coins. Sería una forma aproximada de acercase a ese factor de inflación. Teniendo en cuenta que en algunas coins ese factor sería cero después de algunos años puesto que ya no se emitirían mas monedas.



Yo suelo usar este site:
Litecoin (LTC) Price, Chart, Info | CoinGecko

En el ejemplo, he puesto china-coin para que veais los datos técnicos en los análisis.
Destaco datos relevantes para la fortaleza de la cadena, hoy y en un futuro. Qué al fin y al cabo es lo que vale, la *inmutabilidad*

Por cierto, tanto en este como en otros sitios que uséis deberíais de donar, la calderilla (suelen tener wallets al final) porque hay mucha gente que de forma *desinteresada*, os está ayudando a haceros ricos, y si estos sites desaparecen, desaparecen métricas.


----------



## juli (10 May 2017)

Tras certificar la sede social de diferentes coins punteras en paraísos o países con fiscalidad relajada al respecto , una búsqueda importante , por falta de ese perfil , más que nada :

Una apuesta radicada en la UE , con equipo serio / a poder ser, respaldo castuzo y cuál / y un proyecto competitivo. Como indicador, que no como imperativo, mis perfiles ideales podrían ser Factom , IOTA / lo que traza su humo / ETH , BTC ...y por otrio lado, Dash y PIVX . *Alguien puede exponer algo en esa línea ?* Gracias.



Por otro lado y sobre la inflación oculta en las coins , sólo decir que señala cuán insignificante es el espíritu de BTC al que ayer apelaba Claudius y que yo rebatía con la falta de filosofía en compartir información - cuando no la mala baba directamente - o los alardes de nuevo rico - cuando no mala baba directamente - en el hilo de referencia del BTC aquí.

El caso es que a "menos cinco" ante cualquier paso en regular las criptos , éstas se convertirán - lo son ya, por lo visto y leído - en un "sálvese quien pueda de impresora " sin parangón que ríete tú de los banksters. Situación que por otro lado a la castuza gobernanta le viene de perlas para canalizar al inminente y masivo usuario global de criptos hacia sus propuestas , de estafa en estafa ...hasta la corrala final, que será tan sencilla como dejar una o dos puertas abiertas.

A Alxemi , sólo comentarle que su wishfull thinking , además de legítimo y perfectamente entendible , es evidente , igual que el del bitcoñero medio - pero sin vomitonas, mejor - , pues él como inversor de larga distancia y vieja escuela intenta optimizar las cualidades del dinero digital, entre las que está la solidez como indicador de riqueza , pues lo contrario llevaría el riesgo de echar billetes a una hucha perforada a la que cualquiera podría meterle la mano ppor detrás. Pero no es menos entendible que quienes lleguen se zafen de cargas a sus respectivos proyectos ni lastren la entrada a posibles inversores a golpe y sablazo de dólar sin competir con BTC a cada paso que dan, lo que en la mayor parte del asunto sería un suicidio.

Finalmente, e igual que en el caso de Jihan y a cuenta de éticas espirituosas que tampoco son el fucking santogrial-abracadabra al que orar / nunca lo son auntomáticamente y sin una visión panorámica de cada contexto a cada momento puntual / , destacar que el wishful thinking bitcoñero tampoco tiene poco de falaz , tendencioso y parcial, pues responde al propio y más íntimo ejercicio ético de Sakamoto / democracia interna...toma Jihan ó Desrregulación ...toma inflación de miles de propuestas / y no vale romper la baraja ni lloriquear reivindicando flojeras que te joden y escudarse en el monolito original de Satoshi cuando , por ejmeplo, los "pobres" ajenos a la fiesa bitcoñera te digan que apoyan y respaldan tu igualdad...pero le poingan el cazo a tu pasta para seguir un camino común. E

Así,pues, las cosas , el BTC embrionario de las criptos es un invento apoteósico y quien tiene la suerte de cabalgarlo en los tempos correctos lo que debe de hacer es optimizar ese paseo con arreglo al contexto. Y ahora mismo, el cntexto son millones de rezagados respecto a los early adopters que, mira por dónde, querrían ganar buena pasta con todo esto, caprichos de la gente y tal... El early adopter bien posicionado tanto en BTC como en Shitland - o en ambos lados que realmente son uno , anárquico y variopinto - no debería destinar un segundo al molesto y estéril quejío , pues además él puede jugar a varias barajas y los recién llegados no. Y es cierto que la temeridad de un pequeño himbersor que se quiere forrar con un dólar como cuentan las historias bitcoñeras de antaño acarreará riesgos que los conservadores no deberían asumir...pero también creará un nuevo habitat donde propuestas suicidas generan pasta a gogó, pues habrá/hay mucha gente funcionando en esos terminos...y aquí, finalmente, se ha visto que la pastuki tiene un peso infinitamente mayor que las alegorías en verso a las 700 virtudes de Buda / y quien no lo crea, lo tiene fácil : a levitar sobre la mierda en paz y harmonía / ...y además, la ente N ES DE BTC , la gente es suya, de sí misma y funciona en base a su propio interés, como ha sido siempre y será.

Resumiendo : Lo que toca para afinar la brújula en Shitland , que es lo que importa , - creo - es , para quien disponga de posibles QUE MUCHOS NO TIENEN, diversificar en opciones sólidas y amplificaciones jugosas / cuán y cuáles , cosa de la hoja de ruta de cada cual / . Y creo que en la parte sólida de la diversificación, repartir asimismo entre varias opciones...por aquello del "Qué Jihán"  , que puede tener y tendrá mil caras y reproducciones en adelante, qué duda cabe. 

La verdad es que ir acumulando cierta riqueza sin tumbase a la bartola, toca los huevos...pero es lo que hay para qien quiera llegar a alguna parte y de hecho, incluso en la opción más sólida no estás libre de traiciones y/o ataques , ya sean internas o externas .

Tu propuesta de BTC , Topten , cons de segunda fila...e icos me parece paradigmática y un buen ejemplo a adoptar. En fin...por ahí van los tiros y habrá que darlos ahora que hay pelea...y bula de pólvora. Que mañana o pasado todos firmes y enculados...comme d'habitude.


----------



## penique (10 May 2017)

¿Alguno tiene experiencia con carteras HW tipo Ledger Nano S? ¿Merecen la pena?


----------



## Kondarra (10 May 2017)

penique dijo:


> ¿Alguno tiene experiencia con carteras HW tipo Ledger Nano S? ¿Merecen la pena?





Hoy he recibido una. Cuando la empiece a usar comento.


----------



## juli (10 May 2017)

Parece que la fiés ya está servida. Y faltan 4 horas para Segwit y posiblemente más para una decisión sobre el fondo ETC.

A ver qué tal hoy...y si Dash ó ETH se quedan en precio para entrar a machete caso de pillar calderilla.

---------- Post added 10-may-2017 at 14:14 ----------

LTC ya en un +50% sobre los 24/27 en los que se movió buena parte de ayer.

ATH hace año y medio , 53 pavos. No digo ná y te lo digo tó.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (10 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Parece que la fiés ya está servida. Y faltan 4 horas para Segwit y posiblemente más para una decisión sobre el fondo ETC.
> 
> A ver qué tal hoy...y si Dash ó ETH se quedan en precio para entrar a machete caso de pillar calderilla.
> 
> ...



Compre ayer eth, crees q bajara hoy?


----------



## juli (10 May 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Compre ayer eth, crees q bajara hoy?



Ojalá...pero me lo creeré si lo veo.

Pero tranquilo, si no es hoy , tanto ETH como Dash stán a u paso del pie firme en 100 pavos para no abandonarlo más.

SI has comprado ETH, es pasta regalada, no te preocupes...en un momento dado, ni siquiera de la pantalla.


----------



## kokoliso1 (10 May 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Despues de ver el arbol de divad, me llamo mucho la atencion ICONOMI, y he visto videos de youtube donde la explican muy bien, me interesa mucho y he comprado 300 para empezar.



¿donde has comprado Iconomi?


----------



## Helios_pc (10 May 2017)

kokoliso1 dijo:


> ¿donde has comprado Iconomi?



En Kraken puedes con icn/eth e icn/xbt 

Enviado desde mi MI 4W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (10 May 2017)

kokoliso1 dijo:


> ¿donde has comprado Iconomi?



Entre shapeshift.io y Changelly.com tienes el 80% de lo que hay de interés.

Sin registro , clickar y rular...Changelly pide un email cualquiera , no hacen falta gmails ni mafias parejas ...y sin pasta, trocan criptos por otras que tengan.

Shapeshift muy amables, ante incidencias hasta te contacta algún chaval que se declara trader y empático , los momentos de lío y embudos por pumps , a los 5 ó 10 minutos , cortan tu pedido y te devuelven tus coins, para no manosear en exceso.

Changelly , más julandrones , te montarán alguna pajarraca, siempre demoran algo para engordar su buchaka, pero si no vas con prisa mola, tienen varias coins que no hay en Shapeshift como PIVX ...y oficialmente , comisión del 0,5% EN RIPTOS / en pasta debe ser caro de cojones según expuso claramente algún forero /.


----------



## Kondarra (10 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Parece que la fiés ya está servida. Y faltan 4 horas para Segwit y posiblemente más para una decisión sobre el fondo ETC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





No encuentro información sobre la decisión del etf de etc. Es el de Grayscale? Quiero decir que no veo ningún sitio donde ponga "el 10 de mayo la sec decide sobre el etf de etc".


----------



## michinato (10 May 2017)

No se si alguno seguiréis a hanzeholdinworth en tradingview. 

Yo acabo de pasar un buen rato leyendo sus análisis sobre LTC y XRP, así que comparto:

LTC WORMHOLE: PARABOLIC INC

XRP: OBELISK RISING. Pt 2


----------



## biempa (10 May 2017)

Cuenta atras para el SegWit de Litecoin: Litecoin Segregated Witness Adoption Tracker


----------



## juli (10 May 2017)

michinato dijo:


> No se si alguno seguiréis a hanzeholdinworth en tradingview.
> 
> Yo acabo de pasar un buen rato leyendo sus análisis sobre LTC y XRP, así que comparto:
> 
> ...



Gracias, pero hay gente que ve éso y ni idea...y hasta la traducción googliana tendrá sus cosillas.

Podrías de todos modos hacer algún comentario al respecto ?


----------



## Chicosalchicha (10 May 2017)

michinato dijo:


> No se si alguno seguiréis a hanzeholdinworth en tradingview.
> 
> Yo acabo de pasar un buen rato leyendo sus análisis sobre LTC y XRP, así que comparto:
> 
> ...



Paranoia xD
Me tiene un poco mosca xrp, siemore subiendi y bajando..me da mala espina.


----------



## Claudius (10 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> No encuentro información sobre la decisión del etf de etc. Es el de Grayscale? Quiero decir que no veo ningún sitio donde ponga "el 10 de mayo la sec decide sobre el etf de etc".



Yo lo tenía apuntado en la agenda y me ha saltado, leí que lo postpusieron a esa fecha en su día en algún lado. Si es el de grayscale.
En el de btc, ocurrió entre las 8,30h-21h cierre de mercados en hora española el anuncio.


----------



## Divad (10 May 2017)

He añadido 2 hijos de ETH, el de juegos puede tener una buena corrida :rolleye:

Lo ideal sería crear un organigrama para ver la nueva pirámide que están creando. 



Spoiler






Divad dijo:


> Queriendo hacer un árbol de ETH y me encuentro que tiene ya 30 hijos capitalizando ::
> 
> Voy a explicar brevemente de que se encargará y añadiré un link directo a la web para que lo mire cualquiera o ayude a completar la información errónea y/o falte.
> 
> ...







Posible mina de oro => syscoin, está microsoft azure detrás y para finales de año tienes planes con ETH.


----------



## Claudius (10 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> He añadido 2 hijos de ETH, el de juegos puede tener una buena corrida :rolleye:



De gamecredits que te explique paquetazo un poco 



Menos mal que lo que escribo es para consulta mía cuando estoy por ahí. (cuaderno de bitácora) :baba:


----------



## Superoeo (10 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> He añadido 2 hijos de ETH, el de juegos puede tener una buena corrida :rolleye:
> 
> Lo ideal sería crear un organigrama para ver la nueva pirámide que están creando.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por tu esfuerzo Divad! Tus post sí que son minas de oro.

Habrá que echarle un ojo a syscoin (Ahora parece que ha tocado un suelo con la subida del BTC, puede ser buen momento de entrada).

La de juegos te refieres a GameCredits?
¿Los dos que has añadido cuales son?

Un abrazo!


----------



## penique (10 May 2017)

Tal vez sea ignorancia, pero estando Microsoft detrás de SYSCoin me extraña que otros peces gordos cómo pueden ser Amazon, Google, Apple o FaceBook no tengan sus divisas, tal vez no les interesa y prefieren apostar por el BTC?

Tiene su tiempo pero interesante explicación por parte de Google respecto a los BTC:
Crypto Currency 101

¿Al final hasta qué punto interesa tener distintas criptodivisas?


----------



## Divad (10 May 2017)

@Claudius: He mirado por encima y se quieren comer play store y apple store :fiufiu: Invocamos a Paketazo para que nos ilumineTI el camino :fiufiu: 

@Superoeo: Gracias! Aporto mi granito de arena para quien pueda saque provecho de ello. Las dos que he añadido son:



> storj => Almacenamiento en la nube y uso de MB (pagas lo que consumas)
> 
> GameCredits=> Tiene pinta de comerse todo el mercado de juegos.





---------- Post added 10-may-2017 at 16:20 ----------




penique dijo:


> Tal vez sea ignorancia, pero estando Microsoft detrás de SYSCoin me extraña que otros peces gordos cómo pueden ser Amazon, Google, Apple o FaceBook no tengan sus divisas, tal vez no les interesa y prefieren apostar por el BTC?
> 
> Tiene su tiempo pero interesante explicación por parte de Google respecto a los BTC:
> Crypto Currency 101
> ...



Anoche me tope con la siguiente info:
vSlice => Ayuda para los desarrolladores de juego. Se vendió por mil millones a Facebook.

Igual los grandes están metidos pero de forma individual, es decir, los capos de Amazon, Google,... vayan de la mano en alguna cripto como podría ser ETH :fiufiu:


----------



## juli (10 May 2017)

Lo de Ripple es un "corralito" en toda regla.

Sacas tus monedas cuando les da la gana a ellos. Entre anoche y ahora, como 20 "transaction failed" para 3 envíos que conseguí colar.

Desaconsejo la cartera Rippex totalmente / ignoro si es la "Red Ripple" como tanto les gusta cacarear a ellos.

En fin, un truño.


----------



## Merlin (10 May 2017)

Segwit en Litecoin activado. A ver cómo reacciona el mercado.


----------



## digipl (10 May 2017)

Muy bonito tanta aplicación colgada de ETH pero el sistema funciona porque dichas aplicaciones están sin desarrollar y no saturan las exiguas TPS (alrededor de quince) que permite actualmente la blockchain de ETH.

Hasta que el sistema se desarrolle, primero con Casper y luego con el sharding, casi todas estás soluciones penden de un hilo y podría llegar a pasar que el sistema se demorase o simplemente que fuera imposible implementarlas.

Se espera que las pruebas de Casper comiencen en el último trimestre de este año aunque, viendo como ha ido el desarrollo, no seria de extrañar que hasta bien avanzado 2018, o incluso 2019, no se termine de implementar. Pero incluso con Casper funcional no está nada claro que el sistema se amplíe lo suficiente para soportar tanta carga y se necesite del Sharding que podría demorarse otros años mas.

Las primeras pruebas indican que con Casper se podría bajar el tiempo de bloque hasta unos dos segundos pero con limitaciones en la propagación por lo que será difícil superar el centenar de TPS o poco mas. Eso hace imposible, por ejemplo, que sistemas de almacenamiento como Swarm, Sia o Storj, pudieran hacerse masivos porque simplemente saturarían la blockchain. Lo mismo podría decirse de soluciones como Syscoin que supuestamente ofrece cosas como Email pero que tampoco podrian hacerse mainstream mientras no se aumenten exponencialmente el numero de transacciones de información que permite la blockchain.

Andreas Antanopoulos lo exponía claramente hace poco en una conferencia:


> Ethereum scales worse than Bitcoin, and Zcash scales worse than Ethereum. The fact that they haven't been hit with a major scalability issue yet is because they haven't actually scaled yet.



Pero esta es otra frase clave suya que algunos se la tendrían que tatuar en la frente:


> Blockchain is boring technology, a slow database.


----------



## danjian (10 May 2017)

El LTC seguramente va a caer un poco, me huelo el hype del SW todos comprando y poloniex crasheando de nuevo. O sube poco a poco o nada, con volumenes altos poloniex se cae y baja los precios de todas las alts.


----------



## juli (10 May 2017)

digipl dijo:


> Muy bonito tanta aplicación colgada de ETH pero el sistema funciona porque dichas aplicaciones están sin desarrollar y no saturan las exiguas TPS (alrededor de quince) que permite actualmente la blockchain de ETH...



Hola digipi.

Te preguntaba el otro día qué te parecia el Segwit en LTC , una cript que en principio y tal como el mismo Lee declara, es como una autopista vacía / ésto a cuenta de la saturación actual o en ciernes tanto de BTC como de ETH que comentas / 

Te parece que podría aportar un salto de calidad en la escena a LTC ? Cómo ves el asunto del segwit en LTC en general ?


Gracias.


----------



## Superoeo (10 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Lo de Ripple es un "corralito" en toda regla.
> 
> Sacas tus monedas cuando les da la gana a ellos. Entre anoche y ahora, como 20 "transaction failed" para 3 envíos que conseguí colar.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la info de Rippex. Pues es bastante preocupante el tema. Lo bueno es que al no poder sacaros te obliga a HOLDearlos xD (Mira la parte positiva :XX



digipl dijo:


> Muy bonito tanta aplicación colgada de ETH pero el sistema funciona porque dichas aplicaciones están sin desarrollar y no saturan las exiguas TPS (alrededor de quince) que permite actualmente la blockchain de ETH.
> 
> Hasta que el sistema se desarrolle, primero con Casper y luego con el sharding, casi todas estás soluciones penden de un hilo y podría llegar a pasar que el sistema se demorase o simplemente que fuera imposible implementarlas.
> 
> ...



Este tema la verdad es que me parece bastante preocupante pues pondría en duda toda la red ethereum y los supuestos milagros que se le achacan.
Y podría comprometer bastante su crecida y su futuro... 

Por otro lado, esto ya lo deben tener más que planificado y tenido en cuenta, y más estando detrás "los listos", que no creo que se hayan metido en este berenjenal sin saber que les va a ir bien.

¿Qué pensais sobre este tema?


----------



## zz00zz (10 May 2017)

Superoeo

Lo que pienso yo
Cuando vean_ais operativa la red Maidsafe se abrirán muchos OjOs, aparecerá la cabeza de la Gorgona, de los listos que tu hablas pasaran a temblar y el nuevo paradigma empezara a brillar, base de datos p2p que terminara con la mayoría de servidores lo que hace vulnerable Internet.


----------



## Divad (10 May 2017)

@juli; Hay que tener paciencia, todas las criptos están en desarrollo, todas van a prueba y error. Corregir los errores ya dependen de los dev.

Sobre LTC: -3.93% 1h / 7.92% 24h / 55.24% 7d

Creía que se comería a Bitcoin, veremos en unas 5h cuando comience a despertarse Asia... Veremos si empujan. 

Tras el farol que se ha marcado Bitcoin subiendo hasta los 1794$ (bitstamp) los que están dentro están apretando el culo para no moverse. Aunque el dilema les corroe... igual una corrección les asusta y se despiden dando las gracias a Bitcoin. 

Una subida exponencial sin correcciones es una flipada que podría ocurrir pero no lo hacen porque quedaría a la vista que todo es un timo (nunca ha dejado de serlo). 

@digipl; No es bueno dar fechas cuando no se está trabajando dentro, puede crear fácilmente una confusión a los lectores y creo que no estamos aquí para eso. Podría repetir las pestes de Bitcoin pero no hace falta, pues todos deberían de saberlas. 

Respecto a Casper preveo noticias en breve tras leer a Vitalik.

También está Raiden,Monax y Metropolis vienen a brindar mejoras.

PWC, Accenture, SWIFT, r3members, Deloitte, EY, Microsoft Azure, Amazon web services detrás de Bitcoin! :8::XX:


Spoiler



Perdona, están en Monax :::fiufiu:



Aragon hará de "poli" en el caso de que X sujetos deseen sabotear la red.

Wipro Joins Enterprise Ethereum Alliance as Founding Member to Develop Enterprise-Grade Blockchain Solutions

We're very excited to announce that Melonport has been accepted into the Microsoft Bizspark+ program! twitter.com

Zcash + Ethereum = ♥: Why Two Blockchains Are Evolving Together

Resumen de ETH e hijos semanal (Recomiendo una ojeada)

Hay alguna cripto que ofrezca un nuevo modelo de sistema para todos aparte de ETH? 
:fiufiu:

Me tengo que creer que una cripto bloqueada tenga que ser reserva valor por sus pelotas? 
El tiempo pondrá a cada uno en su lugar.


----------



## Claudius (10 May 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> ¿Qué pensais sobre este tema?



Qué los que han nacido, tienen que cercer si se les 'alimenta' bien.

Qué los que han crecido tienen que crecer más y hacerse hombres.
https://steemit.com/altcoins/@vincent4384/is-nem-really-the-sleeping-giant

Qué todavía faltan por nacer.

Y qué muchos, los más débiles perecerán en el camino..
Comprar sub-tokens que cuelgan de tokens raíz.. alto riesgo ^ n

El ejemplo está en storj, que cambió de counter-party (red Bitcoin) a Ethereum, por sobrevivir ya que las comisiones la estaban matando.


----------



## digipl (10 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Hola digipi.
> 
> Te preguntaba el otro día qué te parecia el Segwit en LTC , una cript que en principio y tal como el mismo Lee declara, es como una autopista vacía / ésto a cuenta de la saturación actual o en ciernes tanto de BTC como de ETH que comentas /
> 
> ...



No espero mucho de LTC porque, por lo menos a medio plazo, tampoco espero mucho del SegWit. 

La posibilidad que más nos han vendido del SegWit son el Lightning Network de la que soy extremadamente crítico ya que impone una serie de condicionantes que la hace difícilmente utilizable para la gente normal.

1.-Tienes que disponer de la moneda para abrir una cadena por lo que no vale para la entrada de nueva gente. Además la idea es que tengas tus fondos retenidos en la cadena durante bastante tiempo. Una especie de plazo fijo bancario.
2.-Hay que controlar la cadena de forma continuada 24/7.
3.-Cuanto mas larga es la cadena mas posibilidades de romperse teniendo que pagar el fee a los mineros.
4.-Los rutajes actuales no te aseguran que puedas acceder a otros usuarios ni el costo de la ruta.

y alguna otra cosa mas.....

Con esto la única forma de que el tema de las LN funcione es a través de la centralización. Grandes Hubs, una especie de Visa o mastercard, que te darán el servicio. Esto es lo que subyace en este desarrollo y lo que Blockstream, y compañía, han buscado desde un principio. Y centralización es sinónimo de inseguridad y control.

No creo que las LN de LTC pasen de unas pocas pruebas ni que sirva para nada mas que para que algunos Devs testeen sus desarrollos.



Divad dijo:


> @digipl; No es bueno dar fechas cuando no se está trabajando dentro, puede crear fácilmente una confusión a los lectores y creo que no estamos aquí para eso. Podría repetir las pestes de Bitcoin pero no hace falta, pues todos deberían de saberlas.



Confusión es hacer creer que se puede hacer lo que no se puede. 

Y majo, yo diré lo que me salga del miembro. Ya he tenido que aguantar a los talibanes del BTC como para hacerlo a los del ETH.


----------



## EDV (10 May 2017)

Voy a entrar más fuerte en Ripple y holdear como con ETH. Lo que me tiene mosca es qué cold wallet usar, no parece haber una solución fiable y de momento siguen en el exchange. Ya os he leído a varios que no parece haber opción.


----------



## Claudius (10 May 2017)

Me da que la fecha del etf de etc no era esa... 
:ouch:
Lo siento, me he equivocado, volverá a suceder.


----------



## juli (10 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> @juli; Hay que tener paciencia, todas las criptos están en desarrollo, todas van a prueba y error. Corregir los errores ya dependen de los dev.



A ver...lo dices por ripple ?

Joder..que es que su wallet no funciona, a la hora de darle passphrase te hace 2 0 3 metesaca que ni sabes si ha pillado o no...ni estas seguro de cuál tienes cuando estas dentro.

Luego, te rompe todas las dinámicas que en otros sitios desaconsejan ( reutilizar direcciones de envío interedio en exchange, no se ve lista de addresses de recepción - ignoro si las tiene o no - y tienes una address , al menos a simple vista...te exige estar conectado para ver tu cartera y luegoi ves que "se cae" la conexión...de verdad, que no es manolito coin, hombre, que ayer tenían ocho mil millones de pavos dentro y su wallet , Rippex, es la peor que he visto . Y he manejado no menos de un par de docenas, entre wallets ligeras y clientes.

Y no es darle al muñeco porque sí, te juro que transmite inseguridad a saco y que si cualquier día no veo mis fondos, no me sorprendería. Para empezar, para sacar 3 transfers en momentos relajados, nada de "embudos" le he tenido que dar como 12 intentonas o más. Repìto...y lo hago para quienes se interean por esa wallet : UN TRUÑO. Tras 2 meses con las ganas de enrar en Ripple, tras una semana, si lo śé, ni entro. Y estoy dentro simple y llanamente porque no me ha dejado largar mis fondos, que si no, ni por el forro. Para mí, Ripple , y bien que me jode porque le veo chicha, es una palabra : INSEGURIDAD.


----------



## Divad (10 May 2017)

@digipl; No te sentó bien la información? Tampoco hace falta que te calientes, pero como bien es cierto; puedes decir, hacer y sentirte como te de la gana. 

Igual podrías ayudar a dar próximos pelotazos exponiendo lo que veas. Te animas? 

Igual hasta 2020 no tenemos las criptos para todos, dado que la petada del timoeuro será liderada por Españistán.
El pago de la deuda será la "prioridad absoluta" para todas las Administraciones

@Claudius; Se sabe alguna fecha o referencia donde quede constancia el ETF? Al de forocoches le va a dar algo ::


----------



## juli (10 May 2017)

PIVX en caída libre. Si un técnico pudiese darme una opinión sobre esa coin...pensaba hoy hacerme con un MasterNode y el precio ha arrasado mis expectativas...pero da miedito del bueno.

Otro truño del que ya comenté algo aquí. Entras en su foro y la mitad de los posts , de gente histérica que no ve sus monedas, que no puede abrir el core, que acusa de scam y mangoneos...tela.

Desde una óptica de usuario , toda la impresión de haberse liado la manta a la cabeza con total precipitación.


----------



## Divad (10 May 2017)

Del hilo Bictoin traigo la siguiente aportación de keinur;



keinur dijo:


> Como tengas que esperar 6 confirmaciones para empezar a darle te va a salir caro el polvo :XX:
> 
> Para eso mejor el *InstantSend de DASH*
> 
> ...



Al final Asia serán los primeros en convivir su día a día con las criptos y el fiat.

Fijaros quienes asistieron a Gibraltar :fiufiu:

Malta: 1st Workshop on Trusted Smart Contracts
Invited Speaker


> Vitalik Buterin
> “Blockchain and Smart Contract Mechanism Design Challenges”



Se hizo el 07/04/2017. El niño no para, está todo pagado por los "listos" :XX:


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (10 May 2017)

No entro en un par de dias y se organiza lio aqui, pues bien, quien no venga a criticar de forma construictiva , se limite a joder y no aportar que se vaya a tomar por culo, ya esta bien de tanta tonteria, no te gustan las altcoins? no molestéis, cascaos una paja y a dormir.

Al final se os tiene que tratar como retrasados o niños de 15 años.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Juli me ha parecido leer algo tuyo sobre el monedero Ripple, otra persona a la que se lo recomendé me ha comentado que le funciona bien, así que ni idea, tampoco hay ahora mismo muchas más opciones.

Respecto a lo de las tarjetas, las que hay actualmente como bien deciais , las comisiones son bastante altas, no valen aun para el día a día pero si para pagos puntuales, tipo Paypal con criptomonedas, particularmente las gastaria si quisiese gastarme por ejemplo, 2000 merkels en un buen pc, pues ahi seria rentable, cosas asi.

Y por supuesto ir bien cargado, si tienes entre todas las cripttos 4000 o 5000 euros no me parece viable.

La de Bitcoin era la xapo-->Tarjeta de DÃ©bito en bitcoins - Xapo

Dash-->Shake, el proveedor de tarjetas de dÃ©bito Bitcoin agregar soporte para Dash | Dash - Web Oficial

Saludos


----------



## Kondarra (10 May 2017)

PIVX lleva una bajada severa desde máximos. ¿Veis interesante entrar abajo?


----------



## djun (10 May 2017)

Sobre el tema de la inflación que comentábamos a raiz de éste artículo:
Want to deflate the token bubble? Fix the market cap indicator.







He creado una tabla.
En las siguientes fechas he obtenido la *Oferta disponible de coins*.

Oferta Disponible_1	12/05/2013
Oferta Disponible_2	10/11/2013
Oferta Disponible_3	11/05/2014
Oferta Disponible_4	09/11/2014
Oferta Disponible_5	10/05/2015
Oferta Disponible_6	08/11/2015
Oferta Disponible_7	08/05/2016
Oferta Disponible_8	06/11/2016
Oferta Disponible_9	07/05/2017

Y después se ha sacado el *Incremento de coins semestralmente*, y las *Inflaciones anualizadas* correspondientes.

10/11/2013	IncrementoCoin_2	Inflación Anualizada_2
11/05/2014	IncrementoCoin_3	Inflación Anualizada_3
09/11/2014	IncrementoCoin_4	Inflación Anualizada_4
10/05/2015	IncrementoCoin_5	Inflación Anualizada_5
08/11/2015	IncrementoCoin_6	Inflación Anualizada_6
08/05/2016	IncrementoCoin_7	Inflación Anualizada_7
06/11/2016	IncrementoCoin_8	Inflación Anualizada_8
07/05/2017	IncrementoCoin_9	Inflación Anualizada_9


Es una aproximación a la inflación que tiene cada moneda teniendo en cuenta que generalmente no nos facilitan datos fiables sobre la verdadera inflación de cada una de ellas. 

Os recomiendo que la importeis en excel. 









```
Nombre;Ticker;Ord;Oferta Disponible;Ast. (**);Capit Mercado;Volumen (24h);Precio;Oferta Disponible_1;Oferta Disponible_2;Oferta Disponible_3;Oferta Disponible_4;Oferta Disponible_5;Oferta Disponible_6;Oferta Disponible_7;Oferta Disponible_8;Oferta Disponible_9;IncrementoCoin_2;IncrementoCoin_3;IncrementoCoin_4;IncrementoCoin_5;IncrementoCoin_6;IncrementoCoin_7;IncrementoCoin_8;IncrementoCoin_9;Inflac_Anualizada_1;Inflac_Anualizada_2;Inflac_Anualizada_3;Inflac_Anualizada_4;Inflac_Anualizada_5;Inflac_Anualizada_6;Inflac_Anualizada_7;Inflac_Anualizada_8
Bitcoin;BTC;1;16.315.662; ;25.717.235.914;662.690.000;1576,2300000;11.144.612;11.969.568;12.754.391;13.480.185;14.143.516;14.814.135;15.519.261;15.960.687;16.315.662;824.956;784.823;725.794;663.331;670.619;705.126;441.426;354.975;0,15;0,13;0,11;0,10;0,09;0,10;0,06;0,04
Litecoin;LTC;4;50.986.807; ;1.558.641.208;162.774.000;30,5700000;17.567.065;22.867.242;28.245.117;33.646.127;38.892.678;43.074.484;45.688.713;48.312.667;50.986.807;5.300.177;5.377.875;5.401.010;5.246.551;4.181.806;2.614.229;2.623.954;2.674.140;0,60;0,47;0,38;0,31;0,22;0,12;0,11;0,11
Peercoin;PPC;32;24.070.986; ;57.052.811;5.158.610;2,3700000;18.890.005;20.710.201;21.390.380;21.861.144;22.301.640;22.748.073;23.127.574;23.618.800;24.070.986;1.820.196;680.179;470.764;440.496;446.433;379.501;491.226;24.070.986;0,19;0,07;0,04;0,04;0,04;0,03;0,04;2,04
Namecoin;NMC;39;14.736.400; ;35.550.976;2.895.150;2,4100000;5.515.686;7.254.193;8.728.259;10.232.152;11.503.140;12.845.055;14.245.372;14.736.400;14.736.400;1.738.507;1.474.066;1.503.893;1.270.988;1.341.915;1.400.317;491.028;14.736.400;0,63;0,41;0,34;0,25;0,23;0,22;0,07;2,00
Novacoin;NVC;76;1.713.247; ;9.213.106;621.907;5,3800000;279.337;474.409;792.552;846.792;1.045.767;1.209.612;1.371.857;1.539.365;1.713.247;195.072;318.143;54.240;198.975;163.845;162.245;167.508;1.713.247;1,40;1,34;0,14;0,47;0,31;0,27;0,24;2,23
Feathercoin;FTC;106;160.945.560; ;4.636.648;74.634;0,0288090;6.539.285;22.249.884;42.599.108;60.550.542;72.761.280;100.790.099;148.407.000;140.971.750;160.945.560;15.710.599;20.349.224;17.951.434;12.210.738;28.028.819;47.616.901;-7.435.250;160.945.560;4,80;1,83;0,84;0,40;0,77;0,94;-0,10;2,28
Ixcoin;IXC;225;20.999.088;* ;449.475;5.126;0,0214040;12.653.618;16.478.223;19.494.424;20.999.906;20.999.906;20.999.906;20.999.088;20.999.088;20.999.088;3.824.605;3.016.201;1.505.482;0;0;-818;0;20.999.088;0,60;0,37;0,15;0,00;0,00;0,00;0,00;2,00
Terracoin;TRC;236;19.740.260; ;374.725;10.394;0,0189830;2.495.841;4.263.682;6.434.480;6.614.136;10.152.770;13.036.851;15.034.340;16.659.980;19.740.260;1.767.841;2.170.798;179.656;3.538.634;2.884.081;1.997.489;1.625.640;19.740.260;1,42;1,02;0,06;1,07;0,57;0,31;0,22;2,37
BitBar;BTB;256;31.924; ;251.856;783;7,8900000;2.868;7.197;11.078;14.592;17.768;21.453;24.725;28.331;31.924;4.329;3.881;3.514;3.176;3.685;3.272;3.606;31.924;3,02;1,08;0,63;0,44;0,41;0,31;0,29;2,25
Ripple;XRP;3;37.955.579.225;* ;4.874.710.951;114.913.000;0,1284320;#N/D;7.817.889.792;7.817.889.792;28.989.252.282;31.908.551.587;33.156.211.683;34.868.679.462;35.649.569.539;37.955.579.225;-;0;21.171.362.490;2.919.299.305;1.247.660.096;1.712.467.779;780.890.077;2.306.009.686;-;0,00;5,42;0,20;0,08;0,10;0,04;0,13
Bytecoin;BCN;19;182.854.910.918; ;92.115.721;5.667.520;0,0005040;#N/D;1.265.372;2.453.298;165.059.771.884;172.659.436.722;177.287.170.381;180.093.032.074;181.809.021.725;182.854.910.918;-;1.187.926;165.057.318.586;7.599.664.838;4.627.733.659;2.805.861.693;1.715.989.651;182.854.910.918;-;1,88;134559,53;0,09;0,05;0,03;0,02;2,01
Primecoin;XPM;94;19.012.839; ;6.447.881;843.071;0,3391330;#N/D;2.976.167;5.609.416;7.495.849;9.934.710;12.191.161;14.420.758;16.700.071;19.012.839;-;2.633.249;1.886.433;2.438.861;2.256.451;2.229.597;2.279.313;19.012.839;-;1,77;0,67;0,65;0,45;0,37;0,32;2,28
Megacoin;MEC;128;32.886.450; ;3.017.611;465.697;0,0917590;#N/D;20.547.648;23.397.662;26.027.276;28.642.748;31.099.925;32.404.365;32.886.450;32.886.450;-;2.850.014;2.629.614;2.615.472;2.457.177;1.304.440;482.085;32.886.450;-;0,28;0,22;0,20;0,17;0,08;0,03;2,00
WorldCoin;WDC;135;114.239.600; ;2.607.359;77.854;0,0228240;#N/D;29.708.621;54.971.080;67.289.139;78.016.537;92.052.818;102.476.500;109.737.824;114.239.600;-;25.262.459;12.318.059;10.727.398;14.036.281;10.423.682;7.261.324;114.239.600;-;1,70;0,45;0,32;0,36;0,23;0,14;2,08
Digitalcoin;DGC;138;34.389.793; ;2.385.740;282.379;0,0693740;#N/D;10.473.063;15.181.105;17.680.869;22.534.011;27.588.846;32.805.548;34.389.793;34.389.793;-;4.708.042;2.499.764;4.853.142;5.054.835;5.216.702;1.584.245;34.389.793;-;0,90;0,33;0,55;0,45;0,38;0,10;2,00
GoldCoin;GLD;153;40.191.056; ;1.906.013;18.157;0,0474240;#N/D;28.122.444;30.931.227;33.021.617;34.560.446;34.797.100;37.345.078;39.781.245;40.191.056;-;2.808.783;2.090.390;1.538.829;236.654;2.547.978;2.436.167;40.191.056;-;0,20;0,14;0,09;0,01;0,15;0,13;2,02
Infinitecoin;IFC;154;90.596.274.910; ;1.865.504;345.258;0,0000210;#N/D;86.386.088.619;90.539.356.900;90.595.280.493;90.596.266.670;90.596.274.910;90.596.274.910;90.596.274.910;90.596.274.910;-;4.153.268.281;55.923.593;986.177;8.240;0;0;90.596.274.910;-;0,10;0,00;0,00;0,00;0,00;0,00;2,00
Quark;QRK;163;250.101.047; ;1.654.058;11.019;0,0066140;#N/D;242.665.580;247.794.208;248.371.768;248.923.646;249.469.662;250.055.225;250.101.047;250.101.047;-;5.128.628;577.560;551.878;546.016;585.563;45.822;250.101.047;-;0,04;0,00;0,00;0,00;0,00;0,00;2,00
TagCoin;TAG;169;5.452.890; ;1.406.033;288.040;0,2578510;#N/D;126.858;1.364.303;2.084.560;3.085.751;3.575.785;4.419.593;5.002.857;5.452.890;-;1.237.445;720.257;1.001.191;490.034;843.808;583.264;5.452.890;-;19,51;1,06;0,96;0,32;0,47;0,26;2,18
Zetacoin;ZET;193;166.021.120; ;848.567;14.247;0,0051110;#N/D;154.037.632;160.424.834;161.148.066;162.120.578;163.201.183;164.046.391;165.043.916;166.021.120;-;6.387.202;723.232;972.512;1.080.605;845.208;997.525;166.021.120;-;0,08;0,01;0,01;0,01;0,01;0,01;2,01
Tickets;TIX;244;66.876.281.414; ;323.612;5.019;0,0000050;#N/D;52.768.417.593;66.876.280.832;66.876.281.414;66.876.281.414;66.876.281.414;66.876.281.414;66.876.281.414;66.876.281.414;-;14.107.863.239;582;0;0;0;0;66.876.281.414;-;0,53;0,00;0,00;0,00;0,00;0,00;2,00
Freicoin;FRC;299;27.844.030; ;87.351;7.978;0,0031370;20.804.269;31.556.680;44.761.976;45.962.594;45.962.594;45.962.594;45.962.594;#N/D;27.844.030;10.752.411;13.205.296;1.200.618;0;0;0;-;27.844.030;1,03;0,84;0,05;0,00;0,00;0,00;-;-
Crypto Bullion;CBX;413;994.507; ;120.760;Low Vol ;0,1214270;#N/D;895.021;950.237;955.898;959.716;967.217;968.845;976.717;994.507;-;55.216;5.661;3.818;7.501;1.628;7.872;994.507;-;0,12;0,01;0,01;0,02;0,00;0,02;2,04
Anoncoin;ANC;436;2.110.317; ;83.119;Low Vol ;0,0393870;#N/D;502.358;939.929;1.373.876;1.689.776;1.906.604;2.110.317;2.110.317;2.110.317;-;437.571;433.947;315.900;216.828;203.713;0;2.110.317;-;1,74;0,92;0,46;0,26;0,21;0,00;2,00
Phoenixcoin;PXC;465;57.242.525; ;46.021;Low Vol ;0,0008040;#N/D;5.424.206;13.832.125;22.281.627;31.075.580;39.893.088;50.373.445;51.028.100;57.242.525;-;8.407.919;8.449.502;8.793.953;8.817.508;10.480.357;654.655;57.242.525;-;3,10;1,22;0,79;0,57;0,53;0,03;2,24
Yacoin;YAC;468;115.426.023; ;43.671;Low Vol ;0,0003780;#N/D;9.896.432;21.827.000;29.211.692;46.651.872;71.651.704;94.363.864;109.246.738;115.426.023;-;11.930.568;7.384.692;17.440.180;24.999.832;22.712.160;14.882.874;115.426.023;-;2,41;0,68;1,19;1,07;0,63;0,32;2,11
Franko;FRK;489;636.950; ;29.120;Low Vol ;0,0457170;#N/D;62.198;260.881;290.140;421.135;545.938;636.950;636.950;636.950;-;198.683;29.259;130.995;124.803;91.012;0;636.950;-;6,39;0,22;0,90;0,59;0,33;0,00;2,00
Devcoin;DVC;791;?; ;?;Low Vol ;0,0000460;4.449.097.476;5.657.212.754;6.859.275.257;8.053.843.264;9.221.951.597;10.257.360.000;10.768.460.050;10.768.460.050;?;1.208.115.278;1.202.062.503;1.194.568.007;1.168.108.333;1.035.408.403;511.100.050;0;-;0,54;0,42;0,35;0,29;0,22;0,10;0,00;-
Dash;DASH;5;7.281.468; ;727.105.591;16.179.100;99,8600000;#N/D;#N/D;4.261.703;4.841.823;5.353.682;5.972.188;6.434.239;6.864.757;7.281.468;-;-;580.120;511.859;618.506;462.051;430.518;416.711;-;-;0,27;0,21;0,23;0,15;0,13;0,12
MaidSafeCoin;MAID;12;452.552.412;* ;162.189.354;7.255.860;0,3583880;#N/D;#N/D;452.552.416;452.552.412;452.552.412;452.552.412;452.552.412;452.552.412;452.552.412;-;-;-4;0;0;0;0;452.552.412;-;-;0,00;0,00;0,00;0,00;0,00;2,00
Dogecoin;DOGE;13;109.272.523.914; ;139.828.400;29.267.800;0,0012800;#N/D;#N/D;77.031.146.780;95.286.030.314;99.344.113.528;101.720.310.377;104.234.666.300;106.754.116.028;109.272.523.914;-;-;18.254.883.534;4.058.083.214;2.376.196.849;2.514.355.923;2.519.449.728;109.272.523.914;-;-;0,47;0,09;0,05;0,05;0,05;2,05
Nxt;NXT;35;998.999.983;* ;45.318.435;5.442.420;0,0453640;#N/D;#N/D;999.997.120;999.997.096;999.997.096;999.997.096;999.997.096;998.999.983;998.999.983;-;-;-24;0;0;0;-997.113;998.999.983;-;-;0,00;0,00;0,00;0,00;0,00;2,00
Counterparty;XCP;52;2.619.167;* ;17.860.202;1.868.020;6,8200000;#N/D;#N/D;2.649.284;2.647.120;2.641.455;2.636.911;2.627.370;2.621.395;2.619.167;-;-;-2.164;-5.665;-4.544;-9.541;-5.975;2.619.167;-;-;0,00;0,00;0,00;-0,01;0,00;2,00
YbCoin;YBC;53;3.019.059;* ;17.493.666;301.568;5,7900000;#N/D;#N/D;1.449.310;2.238.029;3.000.000;3.000.000;3.008.115;3.016.276;3.019.059;-;-;788.719;761.971;0;8.115;8.161;3.019.059;-;-;1,09;0,68;0,00;0,01;0,01;2,00
Gulden;NLG;57;345.045.545;** ;15.513.558;79.151;0,0449610;#N/D;#N/D;214.894.715;161.421.737;228.961.900;284.012.525;304.940.626;323.255.549;345.045.545;-;-;-53.472.978;67.540.163;55.050.625;20.928.101;18.314.923;345.045.545;-;-;-0,50;0,84;0,48;0,15;0,12;2,13
DigiByte;DGB;58;8.107.031.908; ;14.684.834;5.408.650;0,0018110;#N/D;#N/D;1.099.105.509;2.549.811.410;4.140.503.496;5.312.703.889;6.423.841.175;7.470.807.561;8.107.031.908;-;-;1.450.705.901;1.590.692.086;1.172.200.393;1.111.137.286;1.046.966.386;8.107.031.908;-;-;2,64;1,25;0,57;0,42;0,33;2,17
BlackCoin;BLK;59;76.118.321;* ;14.328.437;1.251.390;0,1882390;#N/D;#N/D;74.529.478;74.707.948;74.872.957;75.073.700;75.427.213;75.765.362;76.118.321;-;-;178.470;165.009;200.743;353.513;338.149;76.118.321;-;-;0,00;0,00;0,01;0,01;0,01;2,01
PotCoin;POT;63;216.710.761; ;13.076.631;1.177.720;0,0603410;#N/D;#N/D;98.495.975;161.582.159;199.504.032;211.678.007;212.942.602;214.631.461;216.710.761;-;-;63.086.184;37.921.873;12.173.975;1.264.595;1.688.859;216.710.761;-;-;1,28;0,47;0,12;0,01;0,02;2,02
Rubycoin;RBY;71;24.300.642;* ;10.608.348;33.057;0,4365460;#N/D;#N/D;16.859.532;25.892.340;22.091.485;22.361.327;23.009.287;23.654.086;24.300.642;-;-;9.032.808;-3.800.855;269.842;647.960;644.799;24.300.642;-;-;1,07;-0,29;0,02;0,06;0,06;2,05
Vertcoin;VTC;73;33.411.977; ;9.750.751;1.515.630;0,2918340;#N/D;#N/D;4.228.146;9.430.196;14.685.035;19.946.901;23.076.650;30.432.578;33.411.977;-;-;5.202.050;5.254.839;5.261.866;3.129.749;7.355.928;33.411.977;-;-;2,46;1,11;0,72;0,31;0,64;2,20
EarthCoin;EAC;93;9.346.468.332; ;6.497.973;5.178.000;0,0006950;#N/D;#N/D;2.869.663.442;5.248.608.306;7.433.278.221;8.853.774.691;9.346.468.332;9.346.468.332;9.346.468.332;-;-;2.378.944.864;2.184.669.915;1.420.496.470;492.693.641;0;9.346.468.332;-;-;1,66;0,83;0,38;0,11;0,00;2,00
MonaCoin;MONA;95;49.348.200; ;6.397.797;15.891;0,1296460;#N/D;#N/D;6.171.599;13.877.688;19.508.983;24.416.062;32.747.532;41.078.700;49.348.200;-;-;7.706.089;5.631.295;4.907.079;8.331.470;8.331.168;49.348.200;-;-;2,50;0,81;0,50;0,68;0,51;2,40
Bitcoin Plus;XBC;99;95.968;* ;5.606.822;590.693;58,4200000;#N/D;#N/D;55.350;55.350;57.027;77.761;84.683;87.634;95.968;-;-;0;1.677;20.734;6.922;2.951;95.968;-;-;0,00;0,06;0,73;0,18;0,07;2,19
SolarCoin;SLR;104;35.142.757;* ;4.786.514;7.016;0,1362020;#N/D;#N/D;17.719.637;33.430.533;33.637.353;34.184.054;34.295.066;34.665.433;35.142.757;-;-;15.710.896;206.820;546.701;111.012;370.367;35.142.757;-;-;1,77;0,01;0,03;0,01;0,02;2,03
FlorinCoin;FLO;120;124.197.561; ;3.342.976;177.472;0,0269170;#N/D;#N/D;45.765.271;79.404.854;84.164.850;101.569.400;122.973.612;124.197.561;124.197.561;-;-;33.639.583;4.759.996;17.404.550;21.404.212;1.223.949;124.197.561;-;-;1,47;0,12;0,41;0,42;0,02;2,00
Einsteinium;EMC2;121;210.006.496; ;3.284.334;283.628;0,0156390;#N/D;#N/D;88.522.242;152.359.325;176.005.451;176.005.451;197.874.184;204.252.211;210.006.496;-;-;63.837.083;23.646.126;0;21.868.733;6.378.027;210.006.496;-;-;1,44;0,31;0,00;0,25;0,06;2,06
Unobtanium;UNO;122;197.701; ;3.259.077;47.354;16,4800000;#N/D;#N/D;181.105;192.199;194.891;196.250;197.020;197.455;197.701;-;-;11.094;2.692;1.359;770;435;197.701;-;-;0,12;0,03;0,01;0,01;0,00;2,00
Auroracoin;AUR;132;8.658.139;** ;2.771.652;59.977;0,3201210;#N/D;#N/D;10.791.766;2.011.799;6.751.789;7.400.313;8.060.876;8.658.139;8.658.139;-;-;-8.779.967;4.739.990;648.524;660.563;597.263;8.658.139;-;-;-1,63;4,71;0,19;0,18;0,15;2,00
DNotes;NOTE;133;110.895.736; ;2.692.903;127.801;0,0242830;#N/D;#N/D;79.163.682;93.003.774;99.148.431;105.415.264;110.895.736;110.895.736;110.895.736;-;-;13.840.092;6.144.657;6.266.833;5.480.472;0;110.895.736;-;-;0,35;0,13;0,13;0,10;0,00;2,00
ReddCoin;RDD;141;28.279.196.459;* ;2.235.538;9.537;0,0000790;#N/D;#N/D;22.973.497.131;27.201.684.963;27.579.491.857;27.840.404.661;28.090.591.112;28.279.196.459;28.279.196.459;-;-;4.228.187.832;377.806.894;260.912.804;250.186.451;188.605.347;28.279.196.459;-;-;0,37;0,03;0,02;0,02;0,01;2,00
Riecoin;RIC;149;33.450.925; ;2.000.663;203.260;0,0598090;#N/D;#N/D;2.602.628;7.750.314;12.909.116;17.865.587;23.069.049;28.243.992;33.450.925;-;-;5.147.686;5.158.802;4.956.471;5.203.462;5.174.943;33.450.925;-;-;3,96;1,33;0,77;0,58;0,45;2,37
Groestlcoin;GRS;155;67.406.985; ;1.797.441;8.531;0,0266660;#N/D;#N/D;35.249.410;52.542.222;57.141.151;60.729.760;63.532.465;65.715.995;67.406.985;-;-;17.292.812;4.598.929;3.588.609;2.802.705;2.183.530;67.406.985;-;-;0,98;0,18;0,13;0,09;0,07;2,05
Mooncoin;MOON;164;221.862.685.877; ;1.650.159;3.446;0,0000070;#N/D;#N/D;99.630.161.920;190.607.525.214;202.537.895.513;207.671.549.787;212.804.533.667;217.900.562.478;221.862.685.877;-;-;90.977.363.294;11.930.370.299;5.133.654.274;5.132.983.880;5.096.028.811;221.862.685.877;-;-;1,83;0,13;0,05;0,05;0,05;2,04
FedoraCoin;TIPS;166;443.168.182.458; ;1.610.970;5.032;0,0000040;#N/D;#N/D;243.064.559.844;280.846.322.360;280.846.322.360;280.846.322.360;421.530.113.482;441.799.720.336;443.168.182.458;-;-;37.781.762.516;0;0;140.683.791.122;20.269.606.854;443.168.182.458;-;-;0,31;0,00;0,00;1,00;0,10;2,01
SecureCoin;SRC;170;7.736.221; ;1.400.836;276.999;0,1810750;#N/D;#N/D;1.792.036;2.268.625;2.268.625;2.268.625;5.664.690;6.720.843;7.736.221;-;-;476.589;0;0;3.396.065;1.056.153;7.736.221;-;-;0,53;0,00;0,00;2,99;0,37;2,30
HunterCoin;HUC;181;17.271.840; ;1.070.619;148.436;0,0619860;#N/D;#N/D;1.742.640;4.168.170;4.168.170;4.168.170;12.149.550;14.609.837;17.271.840;-;-;2.425.530;0;0;7.981.380;2.460.287;17.271.840;-;-;2,78;0,00;0,00;3,83;0,41;2,36
AsiaCoin;AC;188;802.811.587; ;974.525;13.316;0,0012140;#N/D;#N/D;141.375.248;191.654.469;265.843.996;337.935.424;440.601.935;590.366.334;802.811.587;-;-;50.279.221;74.189.527;72.091.428;102.666.511;149.764.399;802.811.587;-;-;0,71;0,77;0,54;0,61;0,68;2,72
MaxCoin;MAX;220;54.442.678; ;467.675;8.932;0,0085900;#N/D;#N/D;25.679.872;37.200.877;41.335.494;41.459.435;41.459.435;41.459.435;54.442.678;-;-;11.521.005;4.134.617;123.941;0;0;54.442.678;-;-;0,90;0,22;0,01;0,00;0,00;2,63
CasinoCoin;CSC;224;38.601.187; ;456.297;6.557;0,0118210;#N/D;#N/D;21.662.867;29.688.764;31.775.199;33.356.215;37.659.005;38.601.187;38.601.187;-;-;8.025.897;2.086.435;1.581.016;4.302.790;942.182;38.601.187;-;-;0,74;0,14;0,10;0,26;0,05;2,00
Pesetacoin;PTC;232;130.115.125; ;427.869;935;0,0032880;#N/D;#N/D;29.345.195;72.608.496;115.376.853;156.995.928;115.164.649;115.164.649;130.115.125;-;-;43.263.301;42.768.357;41.619.075;-41.831.279;0;130.115.125;-;-;2,95;1,18;0,72;-0,53;0,00;2,26
SmartCoin;SMC;259;22.786.782; ;226.258;9.655;0,0099290;#N/D;#N/D;13.662.423;15.753.430;18.367.222;20.151.498;21.274.191;21.871.470;22.786.782;-;-;2.091.007;2.613.792;1.784.276;1.122.693;597.279;22.786.782;-;-;0,31;0,33;0,19;0,11;0,06;2,08
Deutsche eMark;DEM;263;27.793.416; ;206.271;5.004;0,0074220;#N/D;#N/D;7.542.828;14.013.650;16.724.704;17.711.892;19.436.356;25.952.444;27.793.416;-;-;6.470.822;2.711.054;987.188;1.724.464;6.516.088;27.793.416;-;-;1,72;0,39;0,12;0,19;0,67;2,14
MazaCoin;MZC;267;1.092.618.137; ;172.321;1.420;0,0001580;#N/D;#N/D;307.135.104;585.753.433;709.992.558;833.823.065;957.198.244;1.081.633.130;1.092.618.137;-;-;278.618.329;124.239.125;123.830.507;123.375.179;124.434.886;1.092.618.137;-;-;1,81;0,42;0,35;0,30;0,26;2,02
TeslaCoin;TES;273;70.687.113; ;164.892;6.403;0,0023330;#N/D;#N/D;50.599.539;60.552.166;60.552.166;65.277.346;67.740.784;68.067.150;70.687.113;-;-;9.952.627;0;4.725.180;2.463.438;326.366;70.687.113;-;-;0,39;0,00;0,16;0,08;0,01;2,08
Bitstar;BITS;279;22.993.932; ;143.666;1.197;0,0062480;#N/D;#N/D;9.907.164;16.475.029;17.865.905;18.820.916;18.820.916;18.820.916;22.993.932;-;-;6.567.865;1.390.876;955.011;0;0;22.993.932;-;-;1,33;0,17;0,11;0,00;0,00;2,44
Sexcoin;SXC;294;122.025.126; ;101.813;1.772;0,0008340;#N/D;#N/D;70.034.152;84.299.430;97.617.351;106.397.777;113.477.737;118.485.822;122.025.126;-;-;14.265.278;13.317.921;8.780.426;7.079.960;5.008.085;122.025.126;-;-;0,41;0,32;0,18;0,13;0,09;2,06
Blakecoin;BLC;319;11.910.789; ;49.764;11.021;0,0041780;#N/D;#N/D;2.520.129;4.479.168;6.441.805;8.390.870;10.350.956;11.910.789;11.910.789;-;-;1.959.039;1.962.637;1.949.065;1.960.086;1.559.833;11.910.789;-;-;1,55;0,88;0,61;0,47;0,30;2,00
Cannacoin;CCN;327;4.697.172; ;36.515;572;0,0077740;#N/D;#N/D;797.098;4.041.701;4.638.897;4.655.840;4.674.309;4.687.627;4.697.172;-;-;3.244.603;597.196;16.943;18.469;13.318;4.697.172;-;-;8,14;0,30;0,01;0,01;0,01;2,00
HoboNickels;HBN;328;45.990.088; ;32.626;1.485;0,0007090;#N/D;#N/D;4.318.272;7.136.091;10.861.513;15.720.732;23.078.357;32.736.951;45.990.088;-;-;2.817.819;3.725.422;4.859.219;7.357.625;9.658.594;45.990.088;-;-;1,31;1,04;0,89;0,94;0,84;2,81
Diamond;DMD;356;2.079.708; ;1.575.356;Low Vol ;0,7574890;#N/D;#N/D;369.496;672.584;1.047.280;1.362.455;1.605.815;1.826.008;2.079.708;-;-;303.088;374.696;315.175;243.360;220.193;2.079.708;-;-;1,64;1,11;0,60;0,36;0,27;2,28
Zeitcoin;ZEIT;357;36.160.869.167; ;1.092.210;Low Vol ;0,0000300;#N/D;#N/D;27.150.028.800;27.498.538.983;31.271.240.629;33.019.044.607;34.141.537.985;35.655.622.330;36.160.869.167;-;-;348.510.183;3.772.701.646;1.747.803.978;1.122.493.378;1.514.084.345;36.160.869.167;-;-;0,03;0,27;0,11;0,07;0,09;2,03
NewYorkCoin;NYC;360;59.719.935.819; ;855.464;Low Vol ;0,0000140;#N/D;#N/D;72.049.752.860;97.307.606.333;97.307.606.333;59.719.935.819;59.719.935.819;59.719.935.819;59.719.935.819;-;-;25.257.853.473;0;-37.587.670.514;0;0;59.719.935.819;-;-;0,70;0,00;-0,77;0,00;0,00;2,00
CageCoin;CAGE;362;101.168.328.395; ;774.005;Low Vol ;0,0000080;#N/D;#N/D;62.011.633.664;84.080.564.930;96.447.641.724;99.341.106.867;101.168.328.395;101.168.328.395;101.168.328.395;-;-;22.068.931.266;12.367.076.794;2.893.465.143;1.827.221.528;0;101.168.328.395;-;-;0,71;0,29;0,06;0,04;0,00;2,00
Mintcoin;MINT;366;24.331.817.657;* ;744.712;Low Vol ;0,0000310;#N/D;#N/D;18.986.116.523;20.100.480.956;21.170.375.410;22.314.007.215;22.986.349.317;23.814.295.264;24.331.817.657;-;-;1.114.364.433;1.069.894.454;1.143.631.805;672.342.102;827.945.947;24.331.817.657;-;-;0,12;0,11;0,11;0,06;0,07;2,04
Pandacoin;PND;373;32.514.916.898; ;512.585;Low Vol ;0,0000160;#N/D;#N/D;31.260.371.328;32.290.153.571;32.494.432.475;32.514.916.898;32.514.916.898;32.514.916.898;32.514.916.898;-;-;1.029.782.243;204.278.904;20.484.423;0;0;32.514.916.898;-;-;0,07;0,01;0,00;0,00;0,00;2,00
LottoCoin;LOT;386;14.491.014.421; ;341.143;Low Vol ;0,0000240;#N/D;#N/D;12.287.347.771;14.491.014.421;14.491.014.421;14.491.014.421;14.491.014.421;14.491.014.421;14.491.014.421;-;-;2.203.666.650;0;0;0;0;14.491.014.421;-;-;0,36;0,00;0,00;0,00;0,00;2,00
NobleCoin;NOBL;411;2.289.814.342; ;144.373;Low Vol ;0,0000630;#N/D;#N/D;1.169.532.814;2.017.710.000;2.229.834.503;2.245.897.995;2.266.316.034;2.281.458.910;2.289.814.342;-;-;848.177.186;212.124.503;16.063.492;20.418.039;15.142.876;2.289.814.342;-;-;1,45;0,21;0,01;0,02;0,01;2,01
NetCoin;NET;421;787.126.712; ;99.846;Low Vol ;0,0001270;#N/D;#N/D;262.526.347;316.896.209;398.347.887;398.347.887;617.377.660;756.853.502;787.126.712;-;-;54.369.862;81.451.678;0;219.029.773;139.475.842;787.126.712;-;-;0,41;0,51;0,00;1,10;0,45;2,08
FlutterCoin;FLT;432;322.214.524; ;86.519;Low Vol ;0,0002690;#N/D;#N/D;188.474.756;218.051.404;256.311.136;276.365.675;296.303.937;315.109.181;322.214.524;-;-;29.576.648;38.259.732;20.054.539;19.938.262;18.805.244;322.214.524;-;-;0,31;0,35;0,16;0,14;0,13;2,05
Piggycoin;PIGGY;439;483.395.003; ;79.800;Low Vol ;0,0001650;#N/D;#N/D;194.472.000;473.698.599;474.557.511;477.060.102;479.300.822;481.808.226;483.395.003;-;-;279.226.599;858.912;2.502.591;2.240.720;2.507.404;483.395.003;-;-;2,87;0,00;0,01;0,01;0,01;2,01
LiteBar;LTB;440;620.885; ;77.079;Low Vol ;0,1241430;#N/D;#N/D;113.076;176.737;176.737;176.737;176.737;176.737;620.885;-;-;63.661;0;0;0;0;620.885;-;-;1,13;0,00;0,00;0,00;0,00;7,03
Fastcoin;FST;445;126.764.507; ;71.596;Low Vol ;0,0005650;#N/D;#N/D;77.219.550;98.402.906;117.747.274;126.764.507;126.764.507;126.764.507;126.764.507;-;-;21.183.356;19.344.368;9.017.233;0;0;126.764.507;-;-;0,55;0,39;0,15;0,00;0,00;2,00
Bottlecaps;CAP;450;131.293.463; ;62.555;Low Vol ;0,0004760;#N/D;1.828.707;#N/D;7.436.823;15.900.734;30.988.607;55.231.229;84.811.101;131.293.463;-;-;-;8.463.911;15.087.873;24.242.622;29.579.872;131.293.463;-;-;-;2,28;1,90;1,56;1,07;3,10
Argentum;ARG;472;7.373.344; ;40.775;Low Vol ;0,0055300;#N/D;#N/D;1.414.431;1.471.853;1.471.853;4.685.278;5.194.422;6.418.271;7.373.344;-;-;57.422;0;3.213.425;509.144;1.223.849;7.373.344;-;-;0,08;0,00;4,37;0,22;0,47;2,30
Nyancoin;NYAN;481;297.891.209; ;33.263;Low Vol ;0,0001120;#N/D;#N/D;61.426.482;149.221.143;199.995.489;244.733.561;271.984.195;292.117.446;297.891.209;-;-;87.794.661;50.774.346;44.738.072;27.250.634;20.133.251;297.891.209;-;-;2,86;0,68;0,45;0,22;0,15;2,04
Emerald Crypto;EMD;490;19.110.299; ;29.025;Low Vol ;0,0015190;#N/D;1.166.425;#N/D;9.833.480;13.091.259;16.090.380;17.757.379;18.686.084;19.110.299;-;-;-;3.257.779;2.999.121;1.666.999;928.705;19.110.299;-;-;-;0,66;0,46;0,21;0,10;2,05
CryptoEscudo;CESC;526;144.105.100;** ;15.844;? ;0,0001100;#N/D;#N/D;469.923.692;70.067.100;124.697.088;144.105.100;144.105.100;144.105.100;144.105.100;-;-;-399.856.592;54.629.988;19.408.012;0;0;144.105.100;-;-;-1,70;1,56;0,31;0,00;0,00;2,00
RonPaulCoin;RPC;550;770.368; ;12.506;Low Vol ;0,0162340;#N/D;#N/D;55.673;185.384;246.148;246.148;514.540;641.335;770.368;-;-;129.711;60.764;0;268.392;126.795;770.368;-;-;4,66;0,66;0,00;2,18;0,49;2,40
Aricoin;ARI;563;140.262.505; ;11.056;Low Vol ;0,0000790;#N/D;#N/D;65.846.380;94.173.778;139.047.062;140.262.505;140.262.505;140.262.505;140.262.505;-;-;28.327.398;44.873.284;1.215.443;0;0;140.262.505;-;-;0,86;0,95;0,02;0,00;0,00;2,00
Kittehcoin;MEOW;591;23.905.669.976; ;6.516;Low Vol ;0,0000003;#N/D;#N/D;10.129.848.668;23.187.254.340;23.797.027.505;23.905.669.976;23.905.669.976;23.905.669.976;23.905.669.976;-;-;13.057.405.672;609.773.165;108.642.471;0;0;23.905.669.976;-;-;2,58;0,05;0,01;0,00;0,00;2,00
Cashcoin;CASH;617;35.831.128; ;2.259;Low Vol ;0,0000630;#N/D;#N/D;2.938.676;4.551.861;4.551.861;4.551.861;22.358.487;30.366.620;35.831.128;-;-;1.613.185;0;0;17.806.626;8.008.133;35.831.128;-;-;1,10;0,00;0,00;7,82;0,72;2,36
Monero;XMR;8;14.420.001; ;433.595.012;14.506.700;30,0700000;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;4.516.320;7.576.203;9.959.370;11.813.415;13.278.778;14.420.001;-;-;-;3.059.883;2.383.167;1.854.045;1.465.363;1.141.223;-;-;-;1,36;0,63;0,37;0,25;0,17
BitShares;BTS;22;2.599.470.000;* ;83.019.793;11.355.100;0,0319370;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;1.999.883.512;2.509.520.303;2.511.953.117;2.555.678.958;2.575.709.545;2.599.470.000;-;-;-;509.636.791;2.432.814;43.725.841;20.030.587;2.599.470.000;-;-;-;0,51;0,00;0,03;0,02;2,02
SysCoin;SYS;40;524.583.129; ;34.821.094;1.671.010;0,0663790;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;373.634.483;410.911.973;428.751.485;428.751.485;488.302.759;524.583.129;-;-;-;37.277.490;17.839.512;0;59.551.274;524.583.129;-;-;-;0,20;0,09;0,00;0,28;2,15
Emercoin;EMC;41;39.987.238; ;30.904.337;1.345.160;0,7728550;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;33.596.683;35.065.224;36.445.820;37.672.517;38.871.624;39.987.238;-;-;-;1.468.541;1.380.596;1.226.697;1.199.107;39.987.238;-;-;-;0,09;0,08;0,07;0,06;2,06
Storjcoin X;SJCX;44;51.173.144;* ;28.252.028;746.221;0,5520870;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;41.469.270;41.464.404;44.575.870;49.518.143;50.468.144;51.173.144;-;-;-;-4.866;3.111.466;4.942.273;950.001;51.173.144;-;-;-;0,00;0,15;0,22;0,04;2,03
BitcoinDark;BTCD;56;1.288.862; ;16.824.420;71.160;13,0500000;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;1.191.065;1.216.747;1.240.445;1.265.001;1.288.862;1.288.862;-;-;-;25.682;23.698;24.556;23.861;1.288.862;-;-;-;0,04;0,04;0,04;0,04;2,00
Clams;CLAM;77;2.255.722;* ;9.047.432;2.457.990;4,0100000;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;168.786;673.128;1.079.528;1.713.678;1.984.496;2.255.722;-;-;-;504.342;406.400;634.150;270.818;2.255.722;-;-;-;5,98;1,21;1,17;0,32;2,27
I/O Coin;IOC;80;16.330.473;* ;8.754.554;10.613;0,5360870;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;16.133.676;16.162.690;16.207.408;16.251.763;16.290.336;16.330.473;-;-;-;29.014;44.718;44.355;38.573;16.330.473;-;-;-;0,00;0,01;0,01;0,00;2,00
MonetaryUnit;MUE;90;119.382.280; ;6.637.010;47.741;0,0555950;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;40.969.324;56.803.177;74.781.114;89.546.579;104.423.679;119.382.280;-;-;-;15.833.853;17.977.937;14.765.465;14.877.100;119.382.280;-;-;-;0,77;0,63;0,39;0,33;2,29
Burst;BURST;91;1.763.475.362; ;6.567.270;651.860;0,0037240;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;242.806.807;798.391.258;1.114.878.762;1.426.014.676;1.620.472.542;1.763.475.362;-;-;-;555.584.451;316.487.504;311.135.914;194.457.866;1.763.475.362;-;-;-;4,58;0,79;0,56;0,27;2,18
Viacoin;VIA;100;22.587.758; ;5.587.850;417.391;0,2473840;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;11.982.153;15.236.784;18.507.568;20.834.864;22.001.966;22.587.758;-;-;-;3.254.631;3.270.784;2.327.296;1.167.102;22.587.758;-;-;-;0,54;0,43;0,25;0,11;2,05
NautilusCoin;NAUT;109;16.180.000;* ;4.266.019;329.333;0,2636600;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;5.292.514;5.318.423;5.822.099;6.979.874;16.180.000;16.180.000;-;-;-;25.909;503.676;1.157.775;9.200.126;16.180.000;-;-;-;0,01;0,19;0,40;2,64;2,00
VeriCoin;VRC;112;30.160.968; ;4.103.641;405.022;0,1360580;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;26.901.817;27.087.888;27.329.561;27.573.283;29.818.483;30.160.968;-;-;-;186.071;241.673;243.722;2.245.200;30.160.968;-;-;-;0,01;0,02;0,02;0,16;2,02
NeosCoin;NEOS;114;3.311.115; ;3.923.075;84.898;1,1800000;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;2.560.111;5.143.793;7.634.947;8.505.375;3.047.433;3.311.115;-;-;-;2.583.682;2.491.154;870.428;-5.457.942;3.311.115;-;-;-;2,02;0,97;0,23;-1,28;2,17
PinkCoin;PINK;116;308.586.350; ;3.814.714;641.925;0,0123620;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;364.219.179;364.545.509;364.657.939;364.716.030;364.765.944;308.586.350;-;-;-;326.330;112.430;58.091;49.914;308.586.350;-;-;-;0,00;0,00;0,00;0,00;1,69
ShadowCash;SDC;123;6.658.001;* ;3.245.955;9.269;0,4875270;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;6.443.992;6.475.228;6.499.172;6.533.196;6.594.782;6.658.001;-;-;-;31.236;23.944;34.024;61.586;6.658.001;-;-;-;0,01;0,01;0,01;0,02;2,02
FairCoin;FAIR;124;53.064.353;* ;3.230.712;777;0,0608830;#N/D;#N/D;50.018.932;#N/D;51.702.387;52.132.554;52.466.333;52.700.090;53.064.353;-;-;-;-;430.167;333.779;233.757;53.064.353;-;-;-;-;0,02;0,01;0,01;2,01
Energycoin;ENRG;125;120.871.564; ;3.226.002;2.173;0,0266900;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;112.836.014;114.625.829;117.021.440;119.884.460;120.382.183;120.871.564;-;-;-;1.789.815;2.395.611;2.863.020;497.723;120.871.564;-;-;-;0,03;0,04;0,05;0,01;2,01
CloakCoin;CLOAK;131;4.991.503;* ;2.825.400;10.646;0,5660420;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;4.537.670;4.576.760;4.601.060;4.748.411;4.820.994;4.991.503;-;-;-;39.090;24.300;147.351;72.583;4.991.503;-;-;-;0,02;0,01;0,06;0,03;2,07
FoldingCoin;FLDC;139;481.783.651;* ;2.316.527;1.083.450;0,0048080;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;1.000.000.000;153.000.000;236.500.000;342.500.000;429.433.739;481.783.651;-;-;-;-847.000.000;83.500.000;106.000.000;86.933.739;481.783.651;-;-;-;-1,69;1,09;0,90;0,51;2,24
SpreadCoin;SPR;140;7.975.157; ;2.237.438;8.728;0,2805510;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;961.875;2.579.020;4.104.637;5.045.652;6.796.683;7.975.157;-;-;-;1.617.145;1.525.617;941.015;1.751.031;7.975.157;-;-;-;3,36;1,18;0,46;0,69;2,35
Bitmark;BTM;145;3.901.180; ;2.117.342;199.418;0,5427440;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;922.412;934.000;1.000.086;1.120.600;2.472.379;3.901.180;-;-;-;11.588;66.086;120.514;1.351.779;3.901.180;-;-;-;0,03;0,14;0,24;2,41;3,16
CureCoin;CURE;148;26.431.310;** ;2.031.830;22.780;0,0768720;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;1.568.026;25.146.767;25.146.767;26.431.310;26.431.310;26.431.310;-;-;-;23.578.741;0;1.284.543;0;26.431.310;-;-;-;30,07;0,00;0,10;0,00;2,00
ZcCoin;ZCC;151;61.657.044; ;1.926.481;497.860;0,0312450;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;17.352.849;17.352.849;17.352.849;61.657.044;61.657.044;61.657.044;-;-;-;0;0;44.304.195;0;61.657.044;-;-;-;0,00;0,00;5,11;0,00;2,00
BoostCoin;BOST;162;11.855.487; ;1.665.874;356.925;0,1405150;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;11.721.477;11.769.800;11.782.456;11.829.593;11.855.487;11.855.487;-;-;-;48.323;12.656;47.137;25.894;11.855.487;-;-;-;0,01;0,00;0,01;0,00;2,00
DigitalNote;XDN;168;6.879.874.923; ;1.496.565;33.241;0,0002180;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;6.647.926.249;6.839.654.071;6.849.425.661;6.859.635.246;6.869.989.807;6.879.874.923;-;-;-;191.727.822;9.771.590;10.209.585;10.354.561;6.879.874.923;-;-;-;0,06;0,00;0,00;0,00;2,00
bitCNY;BITCNY;173;8.321.840;* ;1.221.114;254.571;0,1467360;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;418.769;597.649;431.185;597.775;1.999.240;8.321.840;-;-;-;178.880;-166.464;166.590;1.401.465;8.321.840;-;-;-;0,85;-0,56;0,77;4,69;8,33
Cryptonite;XCN;186;320.806.295; ;1.000.444;79.762;0,0031190;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;36.596.501;97.066.337;156.294.495;205.328.613;205.328.613;320.806.295;-;-;-;60.469.836;59.228.158;49.034.118;0;320.806.295;-;-;-;3,30;1,22;0,63;0,00;3,12
Boolberry;XBB;187;9.532.480; ;978.576;4.069;0,1026570;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;2.056.992;3.940.179;5.612.900;7.090.478;8.187.580;9.532.480;-;-;-;1.883.187;1.672.721;1.477.578;1.097.102;9.532.480;-;-;-;1,83;0,85;0,53;0,31;2,33
ExclusiveCoin;EXCL;206;4.054.140; ;643.274;4.262;0,1586710;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;7.277.290;11.104.474;12.806.827;12.806.827;3.823.616;4.054.140;-;-;-;3.827.184;1.702.353;0;-8.983.211;4.054.140;-;-;-;1,05;0,31;0,00;-1,40;2,12
ArtByte;ABY;223;765.468.450;** ;460.292;4.792;0,0006010;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;360.354.244;464.761.272;569.127.061;661.134.639;713.241.292;765.468.450;-;-;-;104.407.028;104.365.789;92.007.578;52.106.653;765.468.450;-;-;-;0,58;0,45;0,32;0,16;2,15
Startcoin;START;229;45.079.785;** ;437.301;22.464;0,0097010;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;5.131.999;23.517.232;34.206.408;39.997.474;45.079.785;45.079.785;-;-;-;18.385.233;10.689.176;5.791.066;5.082.311;45.079.785;-;-;-;7,16;0,91;0,34;0,25;2,00
Fantomcoin;FCN;234;5.747.850; ;407.756;4.751;0,0709410;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;1.143.469;2.188.838;3.167.160;4.072.787;4.929.695;5.747.850;-;-;-;1.045.369;978.322;905.627;856.908;5.747.850;-;-;-;1,83;0,89;0,57;0,42;2,33
CannabisCoin;CANN;237;77.231.176; ;373.937;15.460;0,0048420;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;67.427.975;76.467.451;77.172.017;77.226.819;77.230.883;77.231.176;-;-;-;9.039.476;704.566;54.802;4.064;77.231.176;-;-;-;0,27;0,02;0,00;0,00;2,00
Stealthcoin;XST;240;26.005.520; ;347.241;2.249;0,0133530;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;21.246.587;21.820.778;22.472.162;23.641.496;24.781.107;26.005.520;-;-;-;574.191;651.384;1.169.334;1.139.611;26.005.520;-;-;-;0,05;0,06;0,10;0,10;2,10
TrustPlus;TRUST;241;32.086.595;* ;344.979;2.815;0,0107520;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;31.013.469;31.345.314;32.039.871;32.086.595;32.086.595;32.086.595;-;-;-;331.845;694.557;46.724;0;32.086.595;-;-;-;0,02;0,04;0,00;0,00;2,00
Magi;XMG;245;6.916.639; ;317.960;4.388;0,0459700;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;2.331.472;2.309.290;3.322.537;4.617.353;5.980.279;6.916.639;-;-;-;-22.182;1.013.247;1.294.816;1.362.926;6.916.639;-;-;-;-0,02;0,88;0,78;0,59;2,31
TileCoin;XTC;247;100.000.000;* ;288.568;5.620;0,0028860;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;100.000.000;100.000.000;100.000.000;100.000.000;100.000.000;100.000.000;-;-;-;0;0;0;0;100.000.000;-;-;-;0,00;0,00;0,00;0,00;2,00
DopeCoin;DOPE;250;110.604.538; ;272.008;1.285;0,0024590;#N/D;#N/D;49.850.966;127.769.679;135.260.025;139.362.664;#N/D;141.157.233;110.604.538;-;-;77.918.713;7.490.346;4.102.639;-;-;110.604.538;-;-;3,13;0,12;0,06;-;-;1,57
WhiteCoin;XWC;253;306.584.146; ;260.991;1.604;0,0008510;#N/D;#N/D;302.373.392;303.719.375;305.185.623;306.584.146;#N/D;306.584.146;306.584.146;-;-;1.345.983;1.466.248;1.398.523;-;-;306.584.146;-;-;0,01;0,01;0,01;-;-;2,00
NuShares;NSR;254;2.702.268.334;* ;255.564;909;0,0000950;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;473.299.425;813.931.855;831.553.750;821.222.709;1.630.200.855;2.702.268.334;-;-;-;340.632.430;17.621.895;-10.331.041;808.978.146;2.702.268.334;-;-;-;1,44;0,04;-0,02;1,97;3,32
I0Coin;I0C;255;20.972.130; ;252.083;3.847;0,0120200;#N/D;#N/D;20.391.420;20.487.149;#N/D;20.877.446;20.926.554;20.954.522;20.972.130;-;-;95.729;-;-;49.108;27.968;20.972.130;-;-;0,01;-;-;0,00;0,00;2,00
Orbitcoin;ORB;257;2.936.406; ;239.628;16.978;0,0816060;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;1.732.477;2.005.139;2.284.969;2.555.944;2.803.770;2.936.406;-;-;-;272.662;279.830;270.975;247.826;2.936.406;-;-;-;0,31;0,28;0,24;0,19;2,09
NuBits;USNBT;264;196.772;* ;199.163;3.979;1,0100000;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;2.240.455;882.878;639.362;757.084;757.084;196.772;-;-;-;-1.357.577;-243.516;117.722;0;196.772;-;-;-;-1,21;-0,55;0,37;0,00;0,52
FuelCoin;FC2;274;101.383.348;** ;164.621;3.167;0,0016240;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;80.084.093;100.206.032;100.206.032;100.206.032;101.151.608;101.383.348;-;-;-;20.121.939;0;0;945.576;101.383.348;-;-;-;0,50;0,00;0,00;0,02;2,00
Quatloo;QTL;275;7.369.519; ;162.632;16.917;0,0220680;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;2.235.508;3.962.477;5.062.002;5.062.002;5.062.002;7.369.519;-;-;-;1.726.969;1.099.525;0;0;7.369.519;-;-;-;1,55;0,55;0,00;0,00;2,91
UnbreakableCoin;UNB;296;2.278.150; ;98.421;1.711;0,0432020;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;1.646.818;2.238.450;2.271.250;2.278.150;2.278.150;2.278.150;-;-;-;591.632;32.800;6.900;0;2.278.150;-;-;-;0,72;0,03;0,01;0,00;2,00
Titcoin;TIT;309;49.898.202; ;66.844;7.826;0,0013400;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;5.367.002;24.325.701;37.109.527;45.339.858;49.898.202;49.898.202;-;-;-;18.958.699;12.783.826;8.230.331;4.558.344;49.898.202;-;-;-;7,06;1,05;0,44;0,20;2,00
Truckcoin;TRK;311;118.615.365;* ;63.584;1.589;0,0005360;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;14.620.688;23.923.531;40.242.315;62.636.442;89.320.618;118.615.365;-;-;-;9.302.843;16.318.784;22.394.127;26.684.176;118.615.365;-;-;-;1,27;1,36;1,11;0,85;2,66
HyperStake;HYP;323;385.796.097;* ;42.585;652;0,0001100;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;41.435.172;192.072.187;360.228.121;385.796.097;385.796.097;385.796.097;-;-;-;150.637.015;168.155.934;25.567.976;0;385.796.097;-;-;-;7,27;1,75;0,14;0,00;2,00
GlobalBoost-Y;BSTY;329;11.398.430; ;31.443;7.269;0,0027590;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;2.860.047;6.801.606;8.045.326;8.119.291;8.121.591;11.398.430;-;-;-;3.941.559;1.243.720;73.965;2.300;11.398.430;-;-;-;2,76;0,37;0,02;0,00;2,81
Acoin;ACOIN;336;1.220.085; ;17.714;19.817;0,0145190;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;150.530;941.663;1.143.797;1.202.830;1.220.085;1.220.085;-;-;-;791.133;202.134;59.033;17.255;1.220.085;-;-;-;10,51;0,43;0,10;0,03;2,00
SuperNET;UNITY;352;816.061;* ;5.907.433;? ;7,2400000;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;816.061;816.061;816.061;816.061;816.061;816.061;-;-;-;0;0;0;0;816.061;-;-;-;0,00;0,00;0,00;0,00;2,00
InstantDEX;DEX;359;1.000.000;* ;907.276;Low Vol ;0,9072760;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;1.000.000;1.000.000;1.000.000;1.000.000;1.000.000;1.000.000;-;-;-;0;0;0;0;1.000.000;-;-;-;0,00;0,00;0,00;0,00;2,00
Qora;QORA;374;10.000.000.000;* ;447.113;? ;0,0000450;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;10.000.000.000;10.000.000.000;10.000.000.000;10.000.000.000;10.000.000.000;10.000.000.000;-;-;-;0;0;0;0;10.000.000.000;-;-;-;0,00;0,00;0,00;0,00;2,00
Bitswift;SWIFT;376;4.059.888;* ;433.296;Low Vol ;0,1067260;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;4.002.669;4.026.398;4.040.315;4.048.001;4.054.328;4.059.888;-;-;-;23.729;13.917;7.686;6.327;4.059.888;-;-;-;0,01;0,01;0,00;0,00;2,00
HTMLCOIN;HTML5;377;40.659.020.000; ;430.335;Low Vol ;0,0000110;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;39.936.597.118;40.659.020.000;40.659.020.000;40.659.020.000;40.659.020.000;40.659.020.000;-;-;-;722.422.882;0;0;0;40.659.020.000;-;-;-;0,04;0,00;0,00;0,00;2,00
GlobalCoin;GLC;379;65.171.010; ;422.259;Low Vol ;0,0064790;#N/D;#N/D;43.254.140;56.814.487;62.227.335;64.191.843;#N/D;65.171.010;65.171.010;-;-;13.560.347;5.412.848;1.964.508;-;-;65.171.010;-;-;0,63;0,19;0,06;-;-;2,00
Dashcoin;DSH;381;17.291.579; ;367.986;Low Vol ;0,0212810;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;53.736.100.549;104.638.966.300;12.058.917;12.058.917;12.058.917;17.291.579;-;-;-;50.902.865.751;-104.626.907.383;0;0;17.291.579;-;-;-;1,89;-2,00;0,00;0,00;2,87
Canada eCoin;CDN;390;97.415.544; ;322.964;Low Vol ;0,0033150;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;10.583.450;76.933.811;87.209.849;93.659.468;96.855.787;97.415.544;-;-;-;66.350.361;10.276.038;6.449.619;3.196.319;97.415.544;-;-;-;12,54;0,27;0,15;0,07;2,01
LTBcoin;LTBC;401;493.863.915;* ;202.132;Low Vol ;0,0004090;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;171.581.037;302.795.607;394.840.528;454.339.227;484.985.096;493.863.915;-;-;-;131.214.570;92.044.921;59.498.699;30.645.869;493.863.915;-;-;-;1,53;0,61;0,30;0,13;2,04
BlueCoin;BLU;403;574.683.675; ;189.253;Low Vol ;0,0003290;#N/D;#N/D;179.552.742;545.578.195;565.991.188;570.107.685;#N/D;573.415.560;574.683.675;-;-;366.025.453;20.412.993;4.116.497;-;-;574.683.675;-;-;4,08;0,07;0,01;-;-;2,00
Trollcoin;TROLL;409;551.850.493; ;151.246;Low Vol ;0,0002740;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;4.237.894.689;4.859.617.587;5.003.446.510;520.929.580;542.502.785;551.850.493;-;-;-;621.722.898;143.828.923;-4.482.516.930;21.573.205;551.850.493;-;-;-;0,29;0,06;-1,79;0,08;2,03
TEKcoin;TEK;448;1.414.054.562; ;70.475;Low Vol ;0,0000500;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;3.468.739;14.599.593;53.309.246;172.332.260;743.544.524;1.414.054.562;-;-;-;11.130.854;38.709.653;119.023.014;571.212.264;1.414.054.562;-;-;-;6,42;5,30;4,47;6,63;3,80
QuazarCoin;QCN;451;5.596.289; ;61.756;Low Vol ;0,0110350;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;1.069.404;2.067.898;3.018.887;3.911.216;4.771.261;5.596.289;-;-;-;998.494;950.989;892.329;860.045;5.596.289;-;-;-;1,87;0,92;0,59;0,44;2,35
UFO Coin;UFO;456;3.256.668.762; ;52.333;Low Vol ;0,0000160;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;1.429.746.193;2.123.807.720;2.314.151.262;2.314.151.262;2.314.151.262;3.256.668.762;-;-;-;694.061.527;190.343.542;0;0;3.256.668.762;-;-;-;0,97;0,18;0,00;0,00;2,81
RedCoin;RED;462;74.107.896; ;48.881;Low Vol ;0,0006600;#N/D;#N/D;44.669.075;46.053.530;60.170.037;72.516.158;74.041.141;#N/D;74.107.896;-;-;1.384.455;14.116.507;12.346.121;1.524.983;-;74.107.896;-;-;0,06;0,61;0,41;0,04;-;-
Prime-XI;PXI;476;14.404.665; ;37.618;Low Vol ;0,0026120;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;1.836.022;4.524.561;4.524.561;4.524.561;4.524.561;14.404.665;-;-;-;2.688.539;0;0;0;14.404.665;-;-;-;2,93;0,00;0,00;0,00;6,37
CorgiCoin;CORG;477;1.251.855.418;* ;37.170;Low Vol ;0,0000300;#N/D;#N/D;59.357.766.940;84.702.715.862;#N/D;90.191.202.249;932.361.655;932.361.655;1.251.855.418;-;-;25.344.948.922;-;-;-89.258.840.594;0;1.251.855.418;-;-;0,85;-;-;-1,98;0,00;2,69
Guncoin;GUN;479;179.720.128; ;35.417;Low Vol ;0,0001970;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;66.699.828;66.699.828;66.699.828;66.699.828;146.854.778;179.720.128;-;-;-;0;0;0;80.154.950;179.720.128;-;-;-;0,00;0,00;0,00;2,40;2,45
Horizon;HZ;487;997.285.886;* ;29.721;? ;0,0000300;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;310.153.736;680.865.886;981.847.113;997.285.886;997.285.886;997.285.886;-;-;-;370.712.150;300.981.227;15.438.773;0;997.285.886;-;-;-;2,39;0,88;0,03;0,00;2,00
Coin2.1;C2;493;99.976.323;* ;26.793;Low Vol ;0,0002680;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;99.976.323;99.976.323;99.976.323;99.976.323;99.976.323;99.976.323;-;-;-;0;0;0;0;99.976.323;-;-;-;0,00;0,00;0,00;0,00;2,00
Joulecoin;XJO;499;31.851.856; ;24.849;Low Vol ;0,0007800;#N/D;#N/D;7.170.110;13.095.257;18.835.658;23.603.666;#N/D;28.984.297;31.851.856;-;-;5.925.147;5.740.401;4.768.008;-;-;31.851.856;-;-;1,65;0,88;0,51;-;-;2,20
BunnyCoin;BUN;506;101.232.775.688; ;20.392;Low Vol ;0,0000002;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;73.013.467.616;94.077.133.752;98.463.397.689;99.305.953.628;99.305.953.628;101.232.775.688;-;-;-;21.063.666.136;4.386.263.937;842.555.939;0;101.232.775.688;-;-;-;0,58;0,09;0,02;0,00;2,04
Dobbscoin;BOB;507;5.060.382; ;20.030;Low Vol ;0,0039580;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;1.916.833;2.940.517;3.840.097;4.518.604;5.060.382;5.060.382;-;-;-;1.023.684;899.580;678.507;541.778;5.060.382;-;-;-;1,07;0,61;0,35;0,24;2,00
Halcyon;HAL;540;4.556.095;* ;13.934;Low Vol ;0,0030580;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;1.626.053;1.626.446;2.691.346;3.297.599;3.924.194;4.556.095;-;-;-;393;1.064.900;606.253;626.595;4.556.095;-;-;-;0,00;1,31;0,45;0,38;2,32
Qibuck;QBK;567;526.307;* ;10.176;? ;0,0193350;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;504.942;512.073;516.798;522.959;525.476;526.307;-;-;-;7.131;4.725;6.161;2.517;526.307;-;-;-;0,03;0,02;0,02;0,01;2,00
PLNcoin;PLNC;572;17.089.600;** ;9.429;Low Vol ;0,0005520;#N/D;#N/D;5.436.018;11.283.888;17.089.600;17.089.600;17.089.600;#N/D;17.089.600;-;-;5.847.870;5.805.712;0;0;-;17.089.600;-;-;2,15;1,03;0,00;0,00;-;-
Spots;SPT;573;22.406.021; ;9.321;Low Vol ;0,0004160;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;12.630.299;16.403.551;16.584.317;19.380.009;22.097.282;22.406.021;-;-;-;3.773.252;180.766;2.795.692;2.717.273;22.406.021;-;-;-;0,60;0,02;0,34;0,28;2,03
HamRadioCoin;HAM;628;4.939.211;** ;794;? ;0,0001610;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;1.534.676;3.989.510;4.649.429;4.871.885;4.939.211;4.939.211;-;-;-;2.454.834;659.919;222.456;67.326;4.939.211;-;-;-;3,20;0,33;0,10;0,03;2,00
CRTCoin;CRT;640;79.270;** ;250;Low Vol ;0,0031530;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;76.849;79.270;79.270;79.270;79.270;79.270;-;-;-;2.421;0;0;0;79.270;-;-;-;0,06;0,00;0,00;0,00;2,00
Bitcoin Scrypt;BTCS;713;?; ;?;1.427;0,0040200;#N/D;#N/D;4.837.649;10.021.327;12.231.336;12.792.950;12.792.950;12.792.950;?;-;-;5.183.678;2.210.009;561.614;0;0;-;-;-;2,14;0,44;0,09;0,00;0,00;-
UltraCoin;UTC;728;?; ;?;3.094;0,0021760;#N/D;#N/D;14.510.683;22.144.047;30.116.796;32.255.290;32.255.290;32.255.290;?;-;-;7.633.364;7.972.749;2.138.494;0;0;-;-;-;1,05;0,72;0,14;0,00;0,00;-
NEM;XEM;6;8.999.999.999;* ;702.797.400;7.182.600;0,0780890;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;8.999.999.999;8.999.999.999;8.999.999.999;8.999.999.999;8.999.999.999;-;-;-;-;0;0;0;0;-;-;-;-;0,00;0,00;0,00;0,00
GameCredits;GAME;29;62.137.150; ;63.260.590;888.357;1,0200000;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;48.452.787;44.595.285;54.841.199;58.450.278;62.137.150;-;-;-;-;-3.857.502;10.245.914;3.609.079;62.137.150;-;-;-;-;-0,16;0,46;0,13;2,13
Tether;USDT;31;62.403.252;* ;60.505.881;49.063.000;0,9695950;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;251.600;451.600;1.951.591;6.951.589;62.403.252;-;-;-;-;200.000;1.499.991;4.999.998;62.403.252;-;-;-;-;1,59;6,64;5,12;17,95
Nexus;NXS;46;49.167.640; ;24.525.753;65.744;0,4988190;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;17.767.537;28.460.683;36.961.720;43.738.694;49.167.640;-;-;-;-;10.693.146;8.501.037;6.776.974;49.167.640;-;-;-;-;1,20;0,60;0,37;2,25
Xaurum;XAUR;51;103.999.481;* ;18.416.332;59.688;0,1770810;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;1.016;1.016;7.437;87.010.671;103.999.481;-;-;-;-;0;6.421;87.003.234;103.999.481;-;-;-;-;0,00;12,64;23397,40;2,39
BitBay;BAY;70;1.007.472.964;* ;10.940.250;54.412;0,0108590;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;1.000.836.865;1.002.379.114;1.004.342.347;1.006.157.519;1.007.472.964;-;-;-;-;1.542.249;1.963.233;1.815.172;1.007.472.964;-;-;-;-;0,00;0,00;0,00;2,00
GridCoin;GRC;85;389.888.015; ;7.326.776;270.753;0,0187920;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;358.312.100;369.508.605;375.920.000;382.470.463;389.888.015;-;-;-;-;11.196.505;6.411.395;6.550.463;389.888.015;-;-;-;-;0,06;0,03;0,03;2,04
VPNCoin;VASH;87;400.339.746;* ;7.075.204;3.358.400;0,0176730;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;400.186.428;400.339.746;400.339.746;400.339.746;400.339.746;-;-;-;-;153.318;0;0;400.339.746;-;-;-;-;0,00;0,00;0,00;2,00
Blocknet;BLOCK;97;3.910.516;* ;6.102.243;23.062;1,5600000;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;?;3.894.624;3.906.268;3.910.516;3.910.516;3.910.516;-;-;-;-;11.644;4.248;0;3.910.516;-;-;-;-;0,01;0,00;0,00;2,00
OKCash;OK;171;71.114.919;* ;1.336.384;6.575;0,0187920;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;45.203.500;58.729.076;64.206.135;68.210.136;71.114.919;-;-;-;-;13.525.576;5.477.059;4.004.001;71.114.919;-;-;-;-;0,60;0,19;0,12;2,09
Sphere;SPHR;178;3.082.940;* ;1.127.289;8.402;0,3656540;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;2.070.102;3.050.404;3.082.940;3.082.940;3.082.940;-;-;-;-;980.302;32.536;0;3.082.940;-;-;-;-;0,95;0,02;0,00;2,00
iCash;ICASH;190;219.038.554; ;928.737;23.432;0,0042400;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;70.930.189;154.368.207;166.090.474;201.022.453;219.038.554;-;-;-;-;83.438.018;11.722.267;34.931.979;219.038.554;-;-;-;-;2,35;0,15;0,42;2,18
bitUSD;BITUSD;199;727.840;* ;741.800;109.776;1,0200000;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;961.267;152.851;#N/D;108.055;108.055;727.840;-;-;-;-808.416;-;-;0;727.840;-;-;-;-1,68;-;-;0,00;13,47
BitBean;BITB;207;1.917.970.000;* ;633.937;13.208;0,0003310;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;724.521.583;1.010.205.882;1.334.820.444;1.632.284.212;1.917.970.000;-;-;-;-;285.684.299;324.614.562;297.463.768;1.917.970.000;-;-;-;-;0,79;0,64;0,45;2,35
Unitus;UIS;211;45.621.920; ;526.650;30.747;0,0115440;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;10.625.832;10.625.832;25.929.201;36.670.287;45.621.920;-;-;-;-;0;15.303.369;10.741.086;45.621.920;-;-;-;-;0,00;2,88;0,83;2,49
GeoCoin;GEO;230;2.455.079; ;437.193;927;0,1780770;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;1.391.433;2.252.322;2.455.079;2.455.079;2.455.079;-;-;-;-;860.889;202.757;0;2.455.079;-;-;-;-;1,24;0,18;0,00;2,00
Joincoin;J;239;2.448.402; ;347.421;7.355;0,1418970;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;?;1.618.183;2.006.405;2.545.818;2.448.402;2.448.402;-;-;-;-;388.222;539.413;-97.416;2.448.402;-;-;-;-;0,48;0,54;-0,08;2,00
Rimbit;RBT;243;115.499.623;* ;331.871;8.627;0,0028730;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;?;112.330.992;113.394.049;114.109.200;115.499.623;115.499.623;-;-;-;-;1.063.057;715.151;1.390.423;115.499.623;-;-;-;-;0,02;0,01;0,02;2,00
8Bit;8BIT;268;1.157.916;* ;167.725;662;0,1448510;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;121.675;310.437;679.606;711.961;1.157.916;-;-;-;-;188.762;369.169;32.355;1.157.916;-;-;-;-;3,10;2,38;0,10;3,25
DigitalPrice;DP;272;22.418.224; ;164.967;872;0,0073590;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;3.633.880;3.633.880;16.541.522;20.731.637;22.418.224;-;-;-;-;0;12.907.642;4.190.115;22.418.224;-;-;-;-;0,00;7,10;0,51;2,16
Kobocoin;KOBO;277;24.700.248;* ;154.916;2.840;0,0062720;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;24.073.288;24.290.004;24.290.004;24.290.004;24.700.248;-;-;-;-;216.716;0;0;24.700.248;-;-;-;-;0,02;0,00;0,00;2,03
Sterlingcoin;SLG;284;3.881.156; ;128.997;14.199;0,0332370;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;2.138.676;3.881.156;#N/D;3.881.156;3.881.156;3.881.156;-;-;-;1.742.480;-;-;0;3.881.156;-;-;-;1,63;-;-;0,00;2,00
Triangles;TRI;298;72.891; ;92.129;2.775;1,2600000;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;49.493;49.493;60.500;66.827;#N/D;72.891;-;-;-;0;11.007;6.327;-;72.891;-;-;-;0,00;0,44;0,21;-;-
GAIA;GAIA;307;24.101.381;* ;75.219;7.812;0,0031210;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;24.070.440;24.101.381;#N/D;24.101.381;24.101.381;24.101.381;-;-;-;30.941;-;-;0;24.101.381;-;-;-;0,00;-;-;0,00;2,00
GCoin;GCN;316;88.621.910.000; ;55.587;538;0,0000006;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;78.622.957.917;88.621.910.000;88.621.910.000;88.621.910.000;88.621.910.000;-;-;-;-;9.998.952.083;0;0;88.621.910.000;-;-;-;-;0,25;0,00;0,00;2,00
Gapcoin;GAP;322;10.714.111; ;47.117;17.968;0,0043980;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;225.782;2.152.468;2.152.468;7.254.980;#N/D;10.714.111;-;-;-;1.926.686;0;5.102.512;-;10.714.111;-;-;-;17,07;0,00;4,74;-;-
BeaverCoin;BVC;335;3.115.046; ;18.351;2.355;0,0058910;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;1.762.614;2.544.271;2.748.865;#N/D;3.047.102;3.115.046;-;-;-;781.657;204.594;-;-;3.115.046;-;-;-;0,89;0,16;-;-;2,04
PayCon;CON;337;23.042.604;* ;15.517;6.189;0,0006730;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;6.427.567;13.858.611;16.668.965;23.042.604;23.042.604;-;-;-;-;7.431.044;2.810.354;6.373.639;23.042.604;-;-;-;-;2,31;0,41;0,76;2,00
Scotcoin;SCOT;353;1.000.000.000;* ;5.342.650;Low Vol ;0,0053430;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;800.001.844;#N/D;1.000.000.000;1.000.000.000;1.000.000.000;1.000.000.000;-;-;-;-;-;0;0;1.000.000.000;-;-;-;-;-;0,00;0,00;2,00
Woodcoin;LOG;363;8.035.193; ;769.876;? ;0,0958130;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;7.172.913;7.868.092;8.035.193;8.035.193;8.035.193;-;-;-;-;695.179;167.101;0;8.035.193;-;-;-;-;0,19;0,04;0,00;2,00
Pangea Poker;PANGEA;385;999.352;* ;343.525;? ;0,3437480;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;999.352;999.352;999.352;999.352;999.352;-;-;-;-;0;0;0;999.352;-;-;-;-;0,00;0,00;0,00;2,00
GetGems;GEMZ;398;88.125.475;* ;229.025;Low Vol ;0,0025990;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;88.135.217;88.135.217;88.135.217;88.135.199;88.125.475;-;-;-;-;0;0;-18;88.125.475;-;-;-;-;0,00;0,00;0,00;2,00
HempCoin;THC;402;211.823.061; ;197.690;Low Vol ;0,0009330;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;132.214.318;165.768.323;#N/D;1.264.116.935;1.355.451.986;211.823.061;-;-;-;33.554.005;-;-;91.335.051;211.823.061;-;-;-;0,51;-;-;0,14;0,31
Bytecent;BYC;412;1.583.991; ;125.960;Low Vol ;0,0795210;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;490.019;754.638;1.042.561;1.311.761;1.583.991;-;-;-;-;264.619;287.923;269.200;1.583.991;-;-;-;-;1,08;0,76;0,52;2,42
IncaKoin;NKA;414;7.441.174.287; ;117.290;Low Vol ;0,0000160;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;1.009.010.022;1.086.432.432;3.719.843.536;5.395.651.360;7.441.174.287;-;-;-;-;77.422.410;2.633.411.104;1.675.807.824;7.441.174.287;-;-;-;-;0,15;4,85;0,90;2,76
Bitz;BITZ;419;1.990.891; ;106.978;Low Vol ;0,0537340;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;1.935.321;1.968.746;1.989.141;1.990.891;1.990.891;-;-;-;-;33.425;20.395;1.750;1.990.891;-;-;-;-;0,03;0,02;0,00;2,00
LiteDoge;LDOGE;422;14.757.452.659;* ;98.641;Low Vol ;0,0000070;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;3.561.660.472;9.830.366.352;13.697.596.139;13.697.596.139;14.757.452.659;-;-;-;-;6.268.705.880;3.867.229.787;0;14.757.452.659;-;-;-;-;3,52;0,79;0,00;2,15
SmileyCoin;SMLY;426;25.948.000.000;** ;91.335;Low Vol ;0,0000040;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;24.828.537.708;25.092.196.111;25.293.184.236;25.382.462.045;25.948.000.000;-;-;-;-;263.658.403;200.988.125;89.277.809;25.948.000.000;-;-;-;-;0,02;0,02;0,01;2,04
Neutron;NTRN;433;12.617.684;* ;86.000;Low Vol ;0,0068160;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;1.525.123;9.395.134;12.617.684;12.617.684;12.617.684;-;-;-;-;7.870.011;3.222.550;0;12.617.684;-;-;-;-;10,32;0,69;0,00;2,00
PetroDollar;XPD;446;63.993.275; ;70.958;Low Vol ;0,0011090;#N/D;#N/D;27.109.696;61.290.025;#N/D;#N/D;63.993.275;63.993.275;63.993.275;-;-;34.180.329;-;-;-;0;63.993.275;-;-;2,52;-;-;-;0,00;2,00
AmberCoin;AMBER;470;43.643.263;** ;42.651;Low Vol ;0,0009770;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;4.276.414;9.407.473;43.398.919;43.535.262;43.643.263;-;-;-;-;5.131.059;33.991.446;136.343;43.643.263;-;-;-;-;2,40;7,23;0,01;2,00
GoldPieces;GP;483;1.220.161;* ;32.587;Low Vol ;0,0267070;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;904.421;1.188.572;1.220.161;1.220.161;1.220.161;-;-;-;-;284.151;31.589;0;1.220.161;-;-;-;-;0,63;0,05;0,00;2,00
TittieCoin;TTC;496;1.259.816.434; ;26.278;Low Vol ;0,0000210;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;?;1.236.925.999;1.247.217.802;1.257.618.569;1.259.816.434;1.259.816.434;-;-;-;-;10.291.803;10.400.767;2.197.865;1.259.816.434;-;-;-;-;0,02;0,02;0,00;2,00
HempCoin;HMP;505;1.356.566.498; ;21.383;Low Vol ;0,0000160;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;132.214.318;165.768.323;#N/D;1.264.116.935;1.355.451.986;211.823.061;-;-;-;33.554.005;-;-;91.335.051;211.823.061;-;-;-;0,51;-;-;0,14;0,31
Uro;URO;512;1.207.310; ;18.924;Low Vol ;0,0156750;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;1.000.119;1.051.606;1.103.259;1.152.181;#N/D;1.207.310;-;-;-;51.487;51.653;48.922;-;1.207.310;-;-;-;0,10;0,10;0,09;-;-
PopularCoin;POP;515;3.332.000.124; ;18.019;Low Vol ;0,0000050;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;3.107.542.558;3.161.990.574;3.214.224.947;3.275.721.087;3.332.000.124;-;-;-;-;54.448.016;52.234.373;61.496.140;3.332.000.124;-;-;-;-;0,04;0,03;0,04;2,03
SongCoin;SONG;532;32.565.300; ;15.342;Low Vol ;0,0004710;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;11.788.000;14.448.356;24.636.770;32.565.300;32.565.300;-;-;-;-;2.660.356;10.188.414;7.928.530;32.565.300;-;-;-;-;0,45;1,41;0,64;2,00
Cypher;CYP;535;6.365.285;* ;14.661;Low Vol ;0,0023030;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;6.336.390;6.365.285;6.365.285;6.365.285;6.365.285;-;-;-;-;28.895;0;0;6.365.285;-;-;-;-;0,01;0,00;0,00;2,00
UCoin;U;554;2.689.812;* ;12.087;? ;0,0044940;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;2.656.929;2.680.894;2.689.812;2.689.812;2.689.812;-;-;-;-;23.965;8.918;0;2.689.812;-;-;-;-;0,02;0,01;0,00;2,00
Hirocoin;HIRO;601;308.087.810; ;4.857;Low Vol ;0,0000160;#N/D;#N/D;37.565.192;89.328.800;89.328.800;89.328.800;#N/D;#N/D;308.087.810;-;-;51.763.608;0;0;-;-;308.087.810;-;-;2,76;0,00;0,00;-;-;-
Californium;CF;612;111.110; ;3.065;Low Vol ;0,0275840;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;111.110;111.110;111.110;111.110;111.110;-;-;-;-;0;0;0;111.110;-;-;-;-;0,00;0,00;0,00;2,00
Guarany;GUA;618;356.748; ;2.143;? ;0,0060070;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;199.325;272.107;355.981;356.748;356.748;-;-;-;-;72.782;83.874;767;356.748;-;-;-;-;0,73;0,62;0,00;2,00
Virtacoin;VTA;818;?; ;?;Low Vol ;0,0000010;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;9.640.195.255;9.986.837.209;11.595.241.095;11.732.466.053;11.854.800.478;?;-;-;-;346.641.954;1.608.403.886;137.224.958;122.334.425;-;-;-;-;0,07;0,32;0,02;0,02;-
Dimecoin;DIME;820;?; ;?;Low Vol ;0,0000002;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;298.817.228.800;299.580.260.352;299.580.260.352;482.933.661.442;508.118.662.076;?;-;-;-;763.031.552;0;183.353.401.090;25.185.000.634;-;-;-;-;0,01;0,00;1,22;0,10;-
Ethereum;ETH;2;91.388.642; ;8.775.713.129;125.385.000;96,0300000;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;74.547.215;79.815.657;85.683.887;91.388.642;-;-;-;-;-;5.268.442;5.868.230;5.704.755;-;-;-;-;-;0,14;0,15;0,13
Factom;FCT;18;8.753.219;* ;94.571.529;7.811.010;10,8000000;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;8.756.684;8.753.219;8.753.219;8.753.219;-;-;-;-;-;-3.465;0;8.753.219;-;-;-;-;-;0,00;0,00;2,00
Siacoin;SC;28;25.713.375.399; ;66.697.924;7.369.540;0,0025940;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;6.639.950.431;13.601.001.587;20.100.437.282;25.713.375.399;-;-;-;-;-;6.961.051.156;6.499.435.695;25.713.375.399;-;-;-;-;-;2,10;0,96;2,56
Bitcrystals;BCY;55;41.293.785;* ;16.955.600;180.541;0,4106090;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;43.910.969;42.340.689;41.874.924;41.293.785;-;-;-;-;-;-1.570.280;-465.765;41.293.785;-;-;-;-;-;-0,07;-0,02;1,97
Expanse;EXP;81;7.028.871; ;8.034.984;159.432;1,1400000;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;626.253;2.066.139;4.289.946;7.028.871;-;-;-;-;-;1.439.886;2.223.807;7.028.871;-;-;-;-;-;4,60;2,15;3,28
SIBCoin;SIB;107;14.372.066; ;4.535.479;16.441;0,3155760;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;7.538.156;10.030.889;12.358.995;14.372.066;-;-;-;-;-;2.492.733;2.328.106;14.372.066;-;-;-;-;-;0,66;0,46;2,33
Aeon;AEON;119;14.077.003; ;3.572.588;6.814;0,2537890;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;8.026.719;11.258.331;12.845.673;14.077.003;-;-;-;-;-;3.231.612;1.587.342;14.077.003;-;-;-;-;-;0,81;0,28;2,19
TransferCoin;TX;159;5.937.902;* ;1.700.692;10.590;0,2864130;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;4.937.010;5.431.407;5.689.838;5.937.902;-;-;-;-;-;494.397;258.431;5.937.902;-;-;-;-;-;0,20;0,10;2,09
ChainCoin;CHC;176;14.473.026; ;1.186.455;10.327;0,0819770;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;9.613.734;9.463.967;9.463.967;14.473.026;-;-;-;-;-;-149.767;0;14.473.026;-;-;-;-;-;-0,03;0,00;3,06
Bata;BTA;191;4.942.289; ;862.751;39.731;0,1745650;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;3.308.057;4.454.172;4.828.515;4.942.289;-;-;-;-;-;1.146.115;374.343;4.942.289;-;-;-;-;-;0,69;0,17;2,05
AudioCoin;ADC;192;793.198.644; ;849.262;49.712;0,0010710;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;746.000.781;765.156.360;788.229.454;793.198.644;-;-;-;-;-;19.155.579;23.073.094;793.198.644;-;-;-;-;-;0,05;0,06;2,01
Capricoin;CPC;215;955.611;* ;512.208;21.634;0,5360010;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;174.713;520.419;786.610;955.611;-;-;-;-;-;345.706;266.191;955.611;-;-;-;-;-;3,96;1,02;2,43
Synergy;SNRG;231;2.708.867;* ;430.864;1.534;0,1590570;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;786.821;1.423.266;2.252.879;2.708.867;-;-;-;-;-;636.445;829.613;2.708.867;-;-;-;-;-;1,62;1,17;2,40
ParkByte;PKB;262;4.764.026;* ;209.206;3.164;0,0439140;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;4.661.280;4.720.210;4.749.398;4.764.026;-;-;-;-;-;58.930;29.188;4.764.026;-;-;-;-;-;0,03;0,01;2,01
Influxcoin;INFX;287;1.673.383; ;122.403;8.963;0,0731470;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;638.439;1.673.383;1.673.383;1.673.383;-;-;-;-;-;1.034.944;0;1.673.383;-;-;-;-;-;3,24;0,00;2,00
bitBTC;BITBTC;302;484.852;* ;83.460;9.085;1721,3600000;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;39.014.652;#N/D;#N/D;510.191;525.301;484.852;-;-;-;-;-;-;15.110;484.852;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,06;1,85
bitSilver;BITSILVER;312;3.383;* ;62.454;1.087;18,4600000;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;486;#N/D;557;1.032;3.383;-;-;-;-;-;-;475;3.383;-;-;-;-;-;-;1,71;6,56
Ratecoin;XRA;320;104.796.255;* ;49.628;3.338;0,0004740;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;79.286.797;87.922.551;96.502.140;104.796.255;-;-;-;-;-;8.635.754;8.579.589;104.796.255;-;-;-;-;-;0,22;0,20;2,17
Sprouts;SPRTS;321;134.939.833.470;* ;49.011;531;0,0000004;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;103.120.833;1.825.891.501;4.400.058.978;134.939.833.470;-;-;-;-;-;1.722.770.668;2.574.167.477;134.939.833.470;-;-;-;-;-;33,41;2,82;61,34
Eurocoin;EUC;338;11.597.000; ;13.404;1.126;0,0011560;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;3.220.632;3.220.632;3.220.632;11.597.000;-;-;-;-;-;0;0;11.597.000;-;-;-;-;-;0,00;0,00;7,20
ParallelCoin;DUO;339;287.447; ;13.290;1.382;0,0462340;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;194.939;260.500;276.471;287.447;-;-;-;-;-;65.561;15.971;287.447;-;-;-;-;-;0,67;0,12;2,08
Jinn;JINN;355;58.703;* ;1.989.779;? ;33,9000000;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;100.000;100.000;100.000;#N/D;#N/D;58.703;-;-;-;0;0;-;-;58.703;-;-;-;0,00;0,00;-;-;-
EuropeCoin;ERC;372;9.769.398;* ;524.022;Low Vol ;0,0536390;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;94.515.429;92.882.561;9.685.148;9.769.398;-;-;-;-;-;-1.632.868;-83.197.413;9.769.398;-;-;-;-;-;-0,03;-1,79;2,02
KoreCoin;KORE;384;1.830.949;* ;344.321;Low Vol ;0,1880560;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;1.736.269;1.771.342;#N/D;#N/D;1.830.949;1.830.949;-;-;-;35.073;-;-;-;1.830.949;-;-;-;0,04;-;-;-;2,00
Cryptofund;FUND;397;1.000.000;* ;231.355;Low Vol ;0,2313550;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;1.000.000;1.000.000;1.000.000;1.000.000;-;-;-;-;-;0;0;1.000.000;-;-;-;-;-;0,00;0,00;2,00
Swing;SWING;407;2.214.205; ;167.808;Low Vol ;0,0757870;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;405.479;1.022.591;1.625.757;2.214.205;-;-;-;-;-;617.112;603.166;2.214.205;-;-;-;-;-;3,04;1,18;2,72
AmsterdamCoin;AMS;415;9.603.707; ;116.711;Low Vol ;0,0121530;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;9.603.707;9.603.707;9.603.707;9.603.707;-;-;-;-;-;0;0;9.603.707;-;-;-;-;-;0,00;0,00;2,00
BritCoin;BRIT;416;21.259.698; ;115.395;? ;0,0054280;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;10.825.202;10.825.202;#N/D;#N/D;20.925.182;21.259.698;-;-;-;0;-;-;-;21.259.698;-;-;-;0,00;-;-;-;2,03
NeuCoin;NEU;427;1.990.764.588;* ;90.563;Low Vol ;0,0000450;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;144.700.075;308.882.426;552.933.907;1.990.764.588;-;-;-;-;-;164.182.351;244.051.481;1.990.764.588;-;-;-;-;-;2,27;1,58;7,20
Flycoin;FLY;441;210.806;* ;74.497;Low Vol ;0,3533910;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;166.416;203.740;210.806;210.806;-;-;-;-;-;37.324;7.066;210.806;-;-;-;-;-;0,45;0,07;2,00
PayCoin;XPY;444;11.689.709;** ;72.923;Low Vol ;0,0062380;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;15.790.629;16.210.070;11.469.513;#N/D;11.689.709;-;-;-;-;419.441;-4.740.557;-;11.689.709;-;-;-;-;0,05;-0,58;-;-
FujiCoin;FJC;469;916.325.308; ;43.247;Low Vol ;0,0000470;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;412.643.436;554.967.845;727.038.118;916.325.308;-;-;-;-;-;142.324.409;172.070.273;916.325.308;-;-;-;-;-;0,69;0,62;2,52
DigiCube;CUBE;474;2.429.126.009;* ;38.289;Low Vol ;0,0000160;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;22.995;26.511.040;1.572.248.197;2.429.126.009;-;-;-;-;-;26.488.045;1.545.737.157;2.429.126.009;-;-;-;-;-;2303,81;116,61;3,09
SpaceCoin;SPACE;480;17.407.963; ;34.398;Low Vol ;0,0019760;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;1.927.643;1.927.643;14.472.860;17.407.963;-;-;-;-;-;0;12.545.217;17.407.963;-;-;-;-;-;0,00;13,02;2,41
SatoshiMadness;MAD;485;2.000.683.485;* ;31.535;Low Vol ;0,0000160;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;2.000.683.485;2.000.683.485;2.000.683.485;2.000.683.485;-;-;-;-;-;0;0;2.000.683.485;-;-;-;-;-;0,00;0,00;2,00
bitGold;BITGOLD;498;141.953;* ;25.094;Low Vol ;1767,7900000;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;11.075.837;#N/D;788.689;110.678;141.953;-;-;-;-;-;-;-678.011;141.953;-;-;-;-;-;-;-1,72;2,57
Grantcoin;GRT;501;41.071.545;* ;22.658;Low Vol ;0,0005520;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;34.244.720;37.714.531;39.464.369;41.071.545;-;-;-;-;-;3.469.811;1.749.838;41.071.545;-;-;-;-;-;0,20;0,09;2,08
AnarchistsPrime;ACP;508;4.394.874; ;19.812;Low Vol ;0,0045080;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;2.156.801;3.440.234;4.394.874;4.394.874;-;-;-;-;-;1.283.433;954.640;4.394.874;-;-;-;-;-;1,19;0,55;2,00
BitQuark;BTQ;517;7.155.671; ;17.983;? ;0,0025130;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;2.855.830;4.181.554;#N/D;5.309.916;7.155.671;-;-;-;-;1.325.724;-;-;7.155.671;-;-;-;-;0,93;-;-;2,70
X-Coin;XCO;520;12.384.976;* ;17.374;Low Vol ;0,0014030;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;9.424.319;11.359.398;#N/D;12.384.976;12.384.976;-;-;-;-;1.935.079;-;-;12.384.976;-;-;-;-;0,41;-;-;2,00
Crypto;CTO;531;9.607.015; ;15.397;? ;0,0016030;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;2.579.962;4.939.885;7.297.287;9.607.015;-;-;-;-;-;2.359.923;2.357.402;9.607.015;-;-;-;-;-;1,83;0,95;2,63
IslaCoin;ISL;536;1.513.704;* ;14.554;Low Vol ;0,0096150;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;1.513.704;1.513.704;1.513.704;1.513.704;-;-;-;-;-;0;0;1.513.704;-;-;-;-;-;0,00;0,00;2,00
Unrealcoin;URC;537;7.024.402; ;14.504;Low Vol ;0,0020650;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;7.024.402;#N/D;7.024.402;7.024.402;7.024.402;-;-;-;-;-;-;0;7.024.402;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,00;2,00
GuccioneCoin;GCC;543;20.285.537;* ;13.749;Low Vol ;0,0006780;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;8.276.294;15.630.728;20.285.537;20.285.537;-;-;-;-;-;7.354.434;4.654.809;20.285.537;-;-;-;-;-;1,78;0,60;2,00
Sling;SLING;545;1.074.095;* ;13.394;Low Vol ;0,0124700;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;752.476;980.257;#N/D;1.074.095;1.074.095;-;-;-;-;227.781;-;-;1.074.095;-;-;-;-;0,61;-;-;2,00
ARbit;ARB;546;6.284.585; ;13.274;Low Vol ;0,0021120;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;2.287.082;3.624.244;4.968.220;6.284.585;-;-;-;-;-;1.337.162;1.343.976;6.284.585;-;-;-;-;-;1,17;0,74;2,53
Bitzeny;ZNY;547;75.614.500; ;13.069;? ;0,0001730;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;75.614.500;75.614.500;75.614.500;75.614.500;-;-;-;-;-;0;0;75.614.500;-;-;-;-;-;0,00;0,00;2,00
Alexium;AUM;559;20.297.336;* ;11.518;Low Vol ;0,0005670;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;20.276.551;20.297.336;20.297.336;20.297.336;-;-;-;-;-;20.785;0;20.297.336;-;-;-;-;-;0,00;0,00;2,00
Prototanium;PR;564;194.104; ;10.990;Low Vol ;0,0566180;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;134.600;178.049;191.774;194.104;-;-;-;-;-;43.449;13.725;194.104;-;-;-;-;-;0,65;0,15;2,02
Photon;PHO;565;8.762.016.619; ;10.690;Low Vol ;0,0000010;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;3.705.724.678;6.410.006.690;#N/D;#N/D;8.762.016.619;8.762.016.619;-;-;-;2.704.282.012;-;-;-;8.762.016.619;-;-;-;1,46;-;-;-;2,00
BlazeCoin;BLZ;570;608.557.394; ;9.994;Low Vol ;0,0000160;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;210.216.422;390.177.446;#N/D;#N/D;574.915.043;608.557.394;-;-;-;179.961.024;-;-;-;608.557.394;-;-;-;1,71;-;-;-;2,12
Steps;STEPS;580;18.625.017;* ;7.926;Low Vol ;0,0004260;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;9.680.454;17.521.319;18.625.017;18.625.017;-;-;-;-;-;7.840.865;1.103.698;18.625.017;-;-;-;-;-;1,62;0,13;2,00
OctoCoin;888;583;47.464.909; ;7.776;Low Vol ;0,0001640;#N/D;#N/D;17.657.527;33.460.564;#N/D;#N/D;41.381.570;#N/D;47.464.909;-;-;15.803.037;-;-;-;-;47.464.909;-;-;1,79;-;-;-;-;-
LeaCoin;LEA;586;231.448.800; ;7.296;Low Vol ;0,0000320;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;25.592.217;#N/D;161.577.403;213.043.691;231.448.800;-;-;-;-;-;-;51.466.288;231.448.800;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,64;2,17
Metal Music Coin;MTLMC3;597;79.719.140; ;5.474;Low Vol ;0,0000690;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;54.332.445;79.719.140;79.719.140;79.719.140;-;-;-;-;-;25.386.695;0;79.719.140;-;-;-;-;-;0,93;0,00;2,00
TAGRcoin;TAGR;604;38.669.634;* ;4.342;Low Vol ;0,0001120;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;38.669.634;38.669.634;38.669.634;38.669.634;-;-;-;-;-;0;0;38.669.634;-;-;-;-;-;0,00;0,00;2,00
Save and Gain;SANDG;621;3.064.800; ;1.836;Low Vol ;0,0005990;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;3.064.800;3.064.800;3.064.800;3.064.800;-;-;-;-;-;0;0;3.064.800;-;-;-;-;-;0,00;0,00;2,00
P7Coin;P7C;634;35.220.238; ;555;Low Vol ;0,0000160;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;18.463.740;#N/D;35.220.238;35.220.238;35.220.238;-;-;-;-;-;-;0;35.220.238;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,00;2,00
Bitgem;BTG;664;?; ;?;Low Vol ;0,9673380;#N/D;#N/D;25.993;30.552;34.075;34.075;#N/D;#N/D;?;-;-;4.559;3.523;0;-;-;-;-;-;0,35;0,23;0,00;-;-;-
Elacoin;ELC;694;?; ;?;7.733;0,0251920;#N/D;#N/D;366.401;426.443;483.018;525.960;#N/D;#N/D;?;-;-;60.042;56.575;42.942;-;-;-;-;-;0,33;0,27;0,18;-;-;-
AsicCoin;ASC;779;?; ;?;Low Vol ;0,0001730;#N/D;#N/D;501.017.373;538.053.251;538.053.251;538.053.251;?;?;?;-;-;37.035.878;0;0;-;-;-;-;-;0,15;0,00;0,00;-;-;-
VegasCoin;VGC;802;?; ;?;Low Vol ;0,0000170;#N/D;#N/D;4.448.294;20.074.006;29.487.180;29.487.180;#N/D;?;?;-;-;15.625.712;9.413.174;0;-;-;-;-;-;7,03;0,94;0,00;-;-;-
Steem;STEEM;17;234.972.656; ;108.072.149;7.664.070;0,4599350;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;22.407.419;204.024.648;234.972.656;-;-;-;-;-;-;181.617.229;234.972.656;-;-;-;-;-;-;16,21;2,30
Decred;DCR;20;4.836.952; ;85.620.827;2.464.750;17,7000000;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;1.584.461;3.049.337;4.836.952;-;-;-;-;-;-;1.464.876;4.836.952;-;-;-;-;-;-;1,85;3,17
DigixDAO;DGD;24;2.000.000;* ;72.361.800;271.498;36,1800000;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;2.000.000;2.000.000;2.000.000;-;-;-;-;-;-;0;2.000.000;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,00;2,00
NAV Coin;NAV;54;60.988.743;* ;17.086.179;878.462;0,2801530;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;59.599.414;60.265.413;60.988.743;-;-;-;-;-;-;665.999;60.988.743;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,02;2,02
Agoras Tokens;AGRS;62;42.000.000;* ;13.193.334;2.633;0,3141270;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;42.000.000;42.000.000;42.000.000;-;-;-;-;-;-;0;42.000.000;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,00;2,00
Synereo;AMP;67;82.256.324;* ;11.478.047;501.749;0,1395400;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;184.800.000;62.585.264;82.256.324;-;-;-;-;-;-;-122.214.736;82.256.324;-;-;-;-;-;-;-1,32;2,63
Creditbit;CRB;68;12.621.760; ;11.166.673;391.926;0,8847160;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;12.329.975;12.470.149;12.621.760;-;-;-;-;-;-;140.174;12.621.760;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,02;2,02
Radium;RADS;96;3.219.528;* ;6.197.721;142.019;1,9300000;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;2.745.826;2.996.674;3.219.528;-;-;-;-;-;-;250.848;3.219.528;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,18;2,15
Omni;OMNI;98;558.771;* ;6.090.943;93.916;10,9000000;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;552.424;554.533;558.771;-;-;-;-;-;-;2.109;558.771;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,01;2,02
Gambit;GAM;108;1.285.205;* ;4.381.419;51.880;3,4100000;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;1.736.206;1.419.261;1.285.205;-;-;-;-;-;-;-316.945;1.285.205;-;-;-;-;-;-;-0,37;1,81
Shift;SHIFT;110;10.747.933; ;4.260.427;33.447;0,3963950;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;?;6.995.277;10.190.166;10.747.933;-;-;-;-;-;-;3.194.889;10.747.933;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,91;2,11
DubaiCoin;DBIX;134;851.750; ;2.617.980;39.132;3,0700000;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;5.801.627;5.937.465;851.750;-;-;-;-;-;-;135.838;851.750;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,05;0,29
Vcash;XVC;136;15.227.994; ;2.538.750;214.563;0,1667160;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;14.287.848;14.947.025;15.227.994;-;-;-;-;-;-;659.177;15.227.994;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,09;2,04
MUSE;MUSE;137;1.374.840.478;* ;2.416.406;3.164;0,0017580;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;1.364.786.468;1.374.840.478;1.374.840.478;-;-;-;-;-;-;10.054.010;1.374.840.478;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,01;2,00
BitSend;BSD;146;14.955.225; ;2.081.349;23.329;0,1391720;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;10.236.650;12.826.835;14.955.225;-;-;-;-;-;-;2.590.185;14.955.225;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,51;2,33
Yocoin;YOC;147;105.618.830;* ;2.076.868;242.534;0,0196640;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;17.474.692;43.448.830;105.618.830;-;-;-;-;-;-;25.974.138;105.618.830;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,97;4,86
Wild Beast Block;WBB;160;2.302.964; ;1.697.814;1.831;0,7372300;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;1.557.390;2.007.089;2.302.964;-;-;-;-;-;-;449.699;2.302.964;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,58;2,29
OBITS;OBITS;161;9.801.100;* ;1.671.842;48.830;0,1705770;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;6.662.849;7.720.430;9.801.100;-;-;-;-;-;-;1.057.581;9.801.100;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,32;2,54
Adzcoin;ADZ;174;54.704.000; ;1.209.664;2.389;0,0221130;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;1.984.047;49.116.855;54.704.000;-;-;-;-;-;-;47.132.808;54.704.000;-;-;-;-;-;-;47,51;2,23
Verge;XVG;182;13.409.472.280; ;1.064.149;12.388;0,0000790;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;11.208.959.896;12.793.464.160;13.409.472.280;-;-;-;-;-;-;1.584.504.264;13.409.472.280;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,28;2,10
HiCoin;XHI;198;189.729.990; ;778.028;4.073;0,0041010;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;2.335.688;142.298.048;189.729.990;-;-;-;-;-;-;139.962.360;189.729.990;-;-;-;-;-;-;119,85;2,67
EvergreenCoin;EGC;212;13.307.624; ;524.118;4.534;0,0393850;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;9.391.848;13.147.873;13.307.624;-;-;-;-;-;-;3.756.025;13.307.624;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,80;2,02
TrumpCoin;TRUMP;214;6.535.331; ;513.879;2.092;0,0786310;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;6.501.942;6.516.309;6.535.331;-;-;-;-;-;-;14.367;6.535.331;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,00;2,01
Elcoin;EL;218;11.208.967;* ;501.123;2.335;0,0447070;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;1.974.618;11.208.967;11.208.967;-;-;-;-;-;-;9.234.349;11.208.967;-;-;-;-;-;-;9,35;2,00
Voxels;VOX;235;31.500.000;* ;375.575;29.213;0,0119230;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;31.500.000;31.500.000;31.500.000;-;-;-;-;-;-;0;31.500.000;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,00;2,00
Moin;MOIN;246;6.903.559;* ;310.551;16.966;0,0449840;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;9.603.285;6.581.382;6.903.559;-;-;-;-;-;-;-3.021.903;6.903.559;-;-;-;-;-;-;-0,63;2,10
Rubies;RBIES;271;10.364.668;* ;165.114;977;0,0159310;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;6.352.256;10.194.994;10.364.668;-;-;-;-;-;-;3.842.738;10.364.668;-;-;-;-;-;-;1,21;2,03
1337;1337;280;21.757.743.996;* ;142.464;2.627;0,0000070;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;1.596.084.867;12.762.773.367;21.757.743.996;-;-;-;-;-;-;11.166.688.500;21.757.743.996;-;-;-;-;-;-;13,99;3,41
Machinecoin;MAC;282;19.355.850; ;130.887;3.339;0,0067620;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;9.716.850;#N/D;#N/D;10.773.000;19.355.850;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;19.355.850;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;3,59
CoinO;CNO;288;102.754.518; ;119.880;1.164;0,0011670;#N/D;#N/D;15.684.465;?;?;?;?;100.308.504;102.754.518;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;102.754.518;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,05
MojoCoin;MOJO;290;12.045.020;* ;113.873;3.920;0,0094540;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;100.061.166;107.282.893;12.045.020;-;-;-;-;-;-;7.221.727;12.045.020;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,14;0,22
Francs;FRN;292;1.714.100; ;107.232;6.806;0,0625590;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;1.270.141;1.714.100;1.714.100;-;-;-;-;-;-;443.959;1.714.100;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,70;2,00
CrevaCoin;CREVA;295;36.390.750; ;99.112;14.231;0,0027240;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;?;23.301.788;34.276.200;36.390.750;-;-;-;-;-;-;10.974.412;36.390.750;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,94;2,12
Pakcoin;PAK;297;35.370.600; ;94.575;1.411;0,0026740;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;?;24.472.900;27.600.722;35.370.600;-;-;-;-;-;-;3.127.822;35.370.600;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,26;2,56
bitEUR;BITEUR;308;60.014;* ;67.468;34.043;1,1200000;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;1.331;5.839;60.014;-;-;-;-;-;-;4.508;60.014;-;-;-;-;-;-;6,77;20,56
BERNcash;BERN;313;70.872.398; ;60.950;1.794;0,0008600;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;22.686.058;53.357.561;70.872.398;-;-;-;-;-;-;30.671.503;70.872.398;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,70;2,66
Evotion;EVO;326;2.469.220; ;37.809;1.389;0,0153120;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;1.590.584;2.469.220;2.469.220;-;-;-;-;-;-;878.636;2.469.220;-;-;-;-;-;-;1,10;2,00
NevaCoin;NEVA;333;1.705.435; ;24.093;5.451;0,0141270;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;136.530;1.022.710;1.705.435;-;-;-;-;-;-;886.180;1.705.435;-;-;-;-;-;-;12,98;3,34
FuzzBalls;FUZZ;345;4.829.945; ;6.090;1.316;0,0012610;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;2.893.861;3.094.975;4.829.945;-;-;-;-;-;-;201.114;4.829.945;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,14;3,12
PosEx;PEX;348;2.453.240; ;4.911;1.474;0,0020020;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;1.569.241;2.046.779;2.453.240;-;-;-;-;-;-;477.538;2.453.240;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,61;2,40
Asiadigicoin;ADCN;364;24.931.054; ;749.363;? ;0,0300570;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;172.200;8.769.863;24.931.054;-;-;-;-;-;-;8.597.663;24.931.054;-;-;-;-;-;-;99,86;5,69
DubaiCoin;DBIC;369;5.937.465; ;687.238;Low Vol ;0,1157460;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;5.801.627;5.937.465;851.750;-;-;-;-;-;-;135.838;851.750;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,05;0,29
BTCtalkcoin;TALK;383;65.290.635; ;348.126;Low Vol ;0,0053320;#N/D;#N/D;62.417.100;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;65.290.635;65.290.635;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;65.290.635;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,00
BTSR;BTSR;387;3.310.819;* ;332.549;Low Vol ;0,1004430;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;2.205.934;2.791.953;3.310.819;-;-;-;-;-;-;586.019;3.310.819;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,53;2,37
Colossuscoin V2;CV2;391;22.093.688.099;* ;309.906;Low Vol ;0,0000140;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;?;?;20.771.067.040;21.427.662.614;22.093.688.099;-;-;-;-;-;-;656.595.574;22.093.688.099;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,06;2,06
Carboncoin;CARBON;395;15.391.917.486; ;242.647;Low Vol ;0,0000160;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;14.536.856.625;#N/D;#N/D;15.388.731.215;#N/D;15.391.917.486;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;15.391.917.486;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;-
SwagBucks;BUCKS;404;195.612; ;189.120;Low Vol ;0,9668120;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;100.596;105.429;195.612;-;-;-;-;-;-;4.833;195.612;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,10;3,71
BitcoinTX;BTX;410;80.660.681;* ;149.548;? ;0,0018540;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;48.946.543;#N/D;#N/D;79.002.527;80.660.681;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;80.660.681;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,04
C-Bit;XCT;430;125.368.000; ;88.871;Low Vol ;0,0007090;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;38.990.281;98.101.000;125.368.000;-;-;-;-;-;-;59.110.719;125.368.000;-;-;-;-;-;-;3,03;2,56
HOdlcoin;HODL;435;74.720.722; ;83.621;Low Vol ;0,0011190;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;2.897.916;23.024.404;74.720.722;-;-;-;-;-;-;20.126.488;74.720.722;-;-;-;-;-;-;13,89;6,49
MetalCoin;METAL;437;76.925.527;* ;82.452;Low Vol ;0,0010720;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;76.925.527;#N/D;76.925.527;?;76.925.527;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;76.925.527;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;-
Stress;STS;438;565.134.332; ;80.171;Low Vol ;0,0001420;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;565.134.332;565.134.332;565.134.332;-;-;-;-;-;-;0;565.134.332;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,00;2,00
Greencoin;GREV2;464;2.984.100.641;* ;47.841;Low Vol ;0,0000160;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;420.898.428;541.313.025;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;2.984.100.641;-;-;-;120.414.597;-;-;-;2.984.100.641;-;-;-;0,57;-;-;-;-
SproutsExtreme;SPEX;471;2.866.607.586;* ;41.844;Low Vol ;0,0000150;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;2.866.607.586;2.866.607.586;2.866.607.586;-;-;-;-;-;-;0;2.866.607.586;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,00;2,00
Xiaomicoin;MI;478;406.141.855;* ;35.536;Low Vol ;0,0000870;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;403.812.349;#N/D;405.187.985;406.141.855;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;406.141.855;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,00
AurumCoin;AU;488;295.992; ;29.505;Low Vol ;0,0996830;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;225.308;#N/D;#N/D;291.182;295.992;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;295.992;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,03
Evil Coin;EVIL;491;21.020.383; ;27.163;Low Vol ;0,0012920;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;8.655.303;14.761.200;21.020.383;-;-;-;-;-;-;6.105.897;21.020.383;-;-;-;-;-;-;1,41;2,85
Sativacoin;STV;495;7.075.270; ;26.395;Low Vol ;0,0037310;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;?;#N/D;#N/D;7.066.961;7.071.310;7.075.270;-;-;-;-;-;-;4.349;7.075.270;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,00;2,00
CoExistCoin;COXST;502;27.138.905; ;21.930;Low Vol ;0,0008080;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;25.781.912;27.138.905;27.138.905;-;-;-;-;-;-;1.356.993;27.138.905;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,11;2,00
UniCoin;UNIC;511;2.894.768; ;19.124;Low Vol ;0,0066060;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;2.574.835;2.700.865;2.894.768;-;-;-;-;-;-;126.030;2.894.768;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,10;2,14
VirtualCoin;VC;514;9.949.681; ;18.038;Low Vol ;0,0018130;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;1.725.615;#N/D;#N/D;1.757.505;9.949.681;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;9.949.681;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;11,32
Tigercoin;TGC;521;43.536.800; ;17.159;Low Vol ;0,0003940;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;?;?;43.255.217;#N/D;43.536.800;43.536.800;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;43.536.800;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,00
BiosCrypto;BIOS;522;20.737.003;* ;16.402;Low Vol ;0,0007910;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;20.158.220;20.526.926;20.737.003;-;-;-;-;-;-;368.706;20.737.003;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,04;2,02
FlavorCoin;FLVR;527;20.815.516;* ;15.763;Low Vol ;0,0007570;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;50.461.658;20.204.191;20.815.516;-;-;-;-;-;-;-30.257.467;20.815.516;-;-;-;-;-;-;-1,20;2,06
Bolivarcoin;BOLI;529;6.239.050; ;15.577;Low Vol ;0,0024970;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;?;2.952.127;4.222.775;6.239.050;-;-;-;-;-;-;1.270.648;6.239.050;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,86;2,95
Firecoin;FIRE;542;98.412;* ;13.819;Low Vol ;0,1404170;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;97.631;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;98.349;98.412;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;98.412;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,00
SoonCoin;SOON;548;12.462.620;* ;12.572;Low Vol ;0,0010090;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;10.634.061;12.462.620;#N/D;?;12.462.620;-;-;-;-;1.828.559;-;-;12.462.620;-;-;-;-;0,34;-;-;-
Orlycoin;ORLY;549;36.646.779; ;12.514;Low Vol ;0,0003410;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;35.343.564;36.646.779;36.646.779;-;-;-;-;-;-;1.303.215;36.646.779;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,07;2,00
Destiny;DES;556;1.600.000; ;12.035;Low Vol ;0,0075220;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;1.600.000;1.600.000;1.600.000;-;-;-;-;-;-;0;1.600.000;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,00;2,00
Cabbage;CAB;576;10.499.996;* ;8.772;Low Vol ;0,0008350;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;10.499.999;10.499.996;10.499.996;-;-;-;-;-;-;-3;10.499.996;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,00;2,00
MindCoin;MND;577;12.546.625; ;8.702;Low Vol ;0,0006940;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;11.337.875;12.546.625;12.546.625;-;-;-;-;-;-;1.208.750;12.546.625;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,21;2,00
WARP;WARP;579;1.095.224;* ;8.114;Low Vol ;0,0074080;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;1.095.224;1.095.224;1.095.224;-;-;-;-;-;-;0;1.095.224;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,00;2,00
VIP Tokens;VIP;581;83.450.403;* ;7.890;Low Vol ;0,0000950;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;83.450.403;83.450.403;83.450.403;-;-;-;-;-;-;0;83.450.403;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,00;2,00
Money;$$$;585;45.887.218; ;7.748;Low Vol ;0,0001690;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;45.887.218;45.887.218;45.887.218;-;-;-;-;-;-;0;45.887.218;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,00;2,00
Litecred;LTCR;587;30.227.750; ;7.147;Low Vol ;0,0002360;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;30.227.750;30.227.750;30.227.750;-;-;-;-;-;-;0;30.227.750;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,00;2,00
BowsCoin;BSC;592;5.550.102; ;6.211;Low Vol ;0,0011190;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;4.451.864;4.978.729;#N/D;5.550.102;-;-;-;-;-;526.865;-;5.550.102;-;-;-;-;-;0,24;-;-
Bitcoin 21;XBTC21;593;793.108;* ;6.163;Low Vol ;0,0077710;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;167.001;787.559;793.108;-;-;-;-;-;-;620.558;793.108;-;-;-;-;-;-;7,43;2,01
Revenu;REV;607;1.195.525; ;3.751;Low Vol ;0,0031380;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;1.195.525;1.195.525;1.195.525;-;-;-;-;-;-;0;1.195.525;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,00;2,00
SydPak;SDP;608;158.385;* ;3.719;Low Vol ;0,0234820;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;154.567;#N/D;157.197;158.385;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;158.385;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,02
Antilitecoin;ALTC;614;31.512.613; ;2.959;Low Vol ;0,0000940;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;31.512.613;31.512.613;31.512.613;-;-;-;-;-;-;0;31.512.613;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,00;2,00
Selfiecoin;SLFI;622;107.829.281; ;1.688;Low Vol ;0,0000160;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;107.829.281;107.829.281;107.829.281;-;-;-;-;-;-;0;107.829.281;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,00;2,00
Enigma;XNG;632;16.627; ;645;Low Vol ;0,0387750;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;16.627;16.627;16.627;-;-;-;-;-;-;0;16.627;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,00;2,00
IvugeoCoin;IEC;703;?;* ;?;9.633;0,0111600;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;92.668;998.435;1.236.582;#N/D;?;-;-;-;-;905.767;238.147;-;-;-;-;-;-;19,55;0,48;-;-
Opal;OPAL;714;?;* ;?;2.097;0,0039430;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;14.991.368;15.028.788;15.028.788;#N/D;#N/D;?;-;-;-;37.420;0;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,00;0,00;-;-;-
Quotient;XQN;744;?;* ;?;Low Vol ;0,0011980;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;10.765.009;#N/D;20.433.953;23.981.265;?;-;-;-;-;-;-;3.547.312;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,35;-
Moneta;MONETA;785;?; ;?;Low Vol ;0,0001100;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;16.693.926;16.707.109;?;16.712.688;?;?;-;-;-;13.183;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,00;-;-;-;-
FireFlyCoin;FFC;808;?; ;?;Low Vol ;0,0000160;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;92.727.600;92.727.600;92.727.600;?;?;?;-;-;-;0;0;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,00;0,00;-;-;-
CyberCoin;CC;810;?;* ;?;Low Vol ;0,0000160;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;416.872.049;582.141.374;546.709.408;#N/D;?;-;-;-;-;165.269.325;-35.431.966;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,79;-0,12;-;-
Ethereum Classic;ETC;7;91.388.898; ;659.850.691;28.323.200;7,2200000;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;85.587.797;91.388.898;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;5.801.101;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;0,14
Stellar Lumens;XLM;10;9.317.265.511;* ;196.820.712;121.122.000;0,0211240;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;6.851.353.993;9.317.265.511;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;9.317.265.511;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,72
Augur;REP;11;11.000.000;* ;195.254.400;2.220.730;17,7500000;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;?;?;11.000.000;11.000.000;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;11.000.000;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,00
Zcash;ZEC;14;1.248.219; ;130.065.642;8.567.000;104,2000000;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;9.249;1.248.219;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;1.248.219;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;269,91
Stratis;STRAT;15;98.374.928;* ;121.313.994;1.872.940;1,2300000;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;98.140.387;98.374.928;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;98.374.928;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,00
Gnosis;GNO;16;1.104.590;* ;117.908.355;5.929.270;106,7400000;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;30.959.124;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;1.104.590;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;1.104.590;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;-
Waves;WAVES;23;100.000.000;* ;78.263.400;509.958;0,7826340;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;100.000.000;100.000.000;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;100.000.000;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,00
Ardor;ARDR;25;998.999.495;* ;70.163.031;913.774;0,0702330;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;998.999.495;998.999.495;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;998.999.495;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,00
Lisk;LSK;26;106.654.165;* ;68.257.172;3.183.470;0,6399860;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;100.000.000;106.654.165;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;106.654.165;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,13
SingularDTV;SNGLS;27;600.000.000;* ;66.853.800;131.973;0,1114230;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;600.000.000;600.000.000;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;600.000.000;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,00
Iconomi;ICN;36;87.000.000;* ;44.560.269;477.652;0,5121870;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;87.000.000;87.000.000;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;87.000.000;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,00
AntShares;ANS;43;50.000.000;* ;28.418.200;1.208.250;0,5683640;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;50.000.000;50.000.000;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;50.000.000;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,00
ZCoin;XZC;60;2.046.318; ;13.700.239;1.042.190;6,7000000;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;318.648;2.046.318;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2.046.318;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;12,84
Crown;CRW;74;13.537.128; ;9.694.465;113.413;0,7161390;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;11.156.810;13.537.128;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;13.537.128;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,43
Global Currency Rese;GCR;82;102.521.821;* ;7.999.142;56.365;0,0780240;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;101.700.901;102.521.821;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;102.521.821;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,02
ION;ION;86;13.146.173;* ;7.076.572;4.586;0,5382990;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;8.428.311;13.146.173;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;13.146.173;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;3,12
LBRY Credits;LBC;92;65.995.728; ;6.516.794;435.689;0,0987460;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;23.358.493;65.995.728;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;65.995.728;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;5,65
Pepe Cash;PEPECASH;115;701.884.009;* ;3.895.098;12.382;0,0055490;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;701.884.009;701.884.009;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;701.884.009;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,00
SaluS;SLS;142;1.003.330;* ;2.233.022;3.009;2,2300000;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;1.002.091;1.003.330;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;1.003.330;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,00
Steem Dollars;SBD;165;1.073.126;* ;1.637.966;132.089;1,5300000;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;1.790.259;1.073.126;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;1.073.126;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;1,20
ArcticCoin;ARC;167;23.140.605; ;1.549.011;23.272;0,0669390;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;21.162.978;23.140.605;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;23.140.605;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,19
BlockPay;BLOCKPAY;172;5.428.300;* ;1.258.432;6.102;0,2318280;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;5.428.300;5.428.300;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;5.428.300;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,00
vTorrent;VTR;175;10.815.966; ;1.200.215;2.116;0,1109670;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;?;#N/D;#N/D;10.815.966;10.815.966;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;10.815.966;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,00
Project Decorum;PDC;179;50.000.000;* ;1.111.240;829;0,0222250;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;50.000.000;50.000.000;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;50.000.000;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,00
Rise;RISE;189;107.387.215;* ;942.337;2.611;0,0087750;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;104.282.785;107.387.215;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;107.387.215;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,06
Triggers;TRIG;196;32.105.593;* ;793.499;859;0,0247150;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;32.105.593;32.105.593;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;32.105.593;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,00
Blitzcash;BLITZ;201;4.059.286;* ;710.115;2.118;0,1749360;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;4.023.072;4.059.286;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;4.059.286;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,02
Breakout;BRK;205;17.843.227; ;653.626;567;0,0366320;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;17.374.083;17.843.227;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;17.843.227;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,05
MediterraneanCoin;MED;209;49.446.378; ;537.779;29.870;0,0108760;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;40.431.897;49.446.378;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;49.446.378;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,45
Veltor;VLT;210;554.855; ;528.727;1.851;0,9529100;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;484.650;554.855;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;554.855;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,29
Myriad;XMY;219;1.479.873.496; ;496.521;8.785;0,0003360;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;1.411.366.613;1.479.873.496;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;1.479.873.496;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,10
Circuits of Value;COVAL;221;400.000.000;* ;466.564;11.535;0,0011660;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;400.000.000;400.000.000;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;400.000.000;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,00
Tao;XTO;222;30.286.211; ;463.058;1.161;0,0152890;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;30.015.735;30.286.211;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;30.286.211;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,02
Syndicate;SYNX;227;11.268.860;* ;443.365;6.674;0,0393440;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;7.741.320;11.268.860;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;11.268.860;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,91
Atomic Coin;ATOM;228;9.975.888; ;439.659;7.865;0,0440720;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;6.919.277;9.975.888;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;9.975.888;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,88
2GIVE;2GIVE;238;512.201.645; ;353.118;1.343;0,0006890;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;504.349.786;512.201.645;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;512.201.645;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,03
VeriumReserve;VRM;242;1.065.835; ;342.956;2.289;0,3217720;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;698.149;1.065.835;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;1.065.835;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;3,05
PostCoin;POST;251;15.725.925;* ;270.506;3.112;0,0172010;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;?;15.404.928;15.725.925;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;15.725.925;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,04
Jewels;JWL;258;20.159.322;* ;231.963;935;0,0115060;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;20.041.432;20.159.322;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;20.159.322;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,01
DT Token;DRACO;270;88.888.888;* ;165.329;11.014;0,0018600;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;60.648.534;88.888.888;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;88.888.888;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,93
Dotcoin;DOT;276;218.581.000;* ;161.240;6.592;0,0007380;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;?;?;?;169.746.727;218.581.000;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;218.581.000;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,58
LanaCoin;LANA;278;732.921.213; ;152.547;549;0,0002080;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;385.941.318;732.921.213;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;732.921.213;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;3,80
Karbowanec;KRB;283;3.318.088; ;130.060;14.403;0,0391970;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;1.831.746;3.318.088;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;3.318.088;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;3,62
GoldBlocks;GB;285;14.769.762; ;127.073;1.425;0,0086040;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;12.514.837;14.769.762;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;14.769.762;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,36
ChessCoin;CHESS;286;53.438.994;* ;124.215;871;0,0023240;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;50.457.818;53.438.994;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;53.438.994;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,12
PipCoin;PIP;293;6.573.177; ;104.744;1.964;0,0159350;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;284.201;6.573.177;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;6.573.177;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;46,26
Torcoin;TOR;301;132.962; ;86.606;1.313;0,6513630;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;1.522.979;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;132.962;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;132.962;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;-
Bikercoin;BIC;334;8.897.113; ;22.016;11.339;0,0024740;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;4.648.634;8.897.113;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;8.897.113;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;3,83
Beatcoin;XBTS;342;1.524.686; ;9.373;3.366;0,0061470;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;1.523.613;1.524.686;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;1.524.686;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,00
Breakout Stake;BRX;361;6.268.082;* ;834.852;Low Vol ;0,1331910;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;6.268.082;6.268.082;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;6.268.082;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,00
PutinCoin;PUT;371;120.324.415; ;546.702;Low Vol ;0,0045440;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;99.236.592;120.324.415;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;120.324.415;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,43
Cryptojacks;CJ;378;406.568.581; ;426.332;Low Vol ;0,0010490;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;399.245.227;406.568.581;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;406.568.581;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,04
Mineum;MNM;388;9.436.367; ;328.754;Low Vol ;0,0348390;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;9.414.406;9.436.367;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;9.436.367;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,00
ReeCoin;REE;389;12.367.704; ;324.525;Low Vol ;0,0262400;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;12.349.371;12.367.704;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;12.367.704;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;2,00
Pesobit;PSB;394;32.530.025;* ;253.004;Low Vol ;0,0077780;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;#N/D;20.429.285;32.530.025;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;32.530.025;-;-;-;-;-;-;-;3,18
```


----------



## Merlin (10 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> A ver...lo dices por ripple ?
> 
> Joder..que es que su wallet no funciona, a la hora de darle passphrase te hace 2 0 3 metesaca que ni sabes si ha pillado o no...ni estas seguro de cuál tienes cuando estas dentro...



Ripple actualmente no tiene wallet oficial, si estás usando algún wallet con Ripple que sepas que ha sido desarrollado por terceros.


----------



## juli (10 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> PIVX lleva una bajada severa desde máximos. ¿Veis interesante entrar abajo?



Yo ya te digo que estaba con cuchillo, tenedor y servilleta al cuello...pero vamos, mi reino - y mil gracias - por un análisis con criterio de esa moneda.



Merlin dijo:


> Ripple actualmente no tiene wallet oficial, si estás usando algún wallet con Ripple que sepas que ha sido desarrollado por terceros.



Eso no me consuela lo más mínimo , no entiendo que una buena administración de su moneda no les motve lo suficiente, que no hablamos de una tasca en Alcorcón.


----------



## Kondarra (10 May 2017)

He probado un poco la Ledger Nano S. Aviso a navegantes. Como sabéis soporta un buen número de coins, pero su escasa memoria hace que no se puedan tener instaladas las apps de todas las coins a la vez. No recuerdo cuántas caben exactamente, creo que 2 no entran. Así que si tenéis de todas las coins que soporta necesitaréis dos Ledgers.


----------



## danjian (10 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> He probado un poco la Ledger Nano S. Aviso a navegantes. Como sabéis soporta un buen número de coins, pero su escasa memoria hace que no se puedan tener instaladas las apps de todas las coins a la vez. No recuerdo cuántas caben exactamente, creo que 2 no entran. Así que si tenéis de todas las coins que soporta necesitaréis dos Ledgers.



Pues menuda cagada no? :8: En fin entonces vale la pena comprarlo? 
Yo seguramente holdee BTC, ETH, XRP y algún que otro token de ETH


----------



## Kondarra (10 May 2017)

danjian dijo:


> Pues menuda cagada no? :8: En fin entonces vale la pena comprarlo?
> 
> Yo seguramente holdee BTC, ETH, XRP y algún que otro token de ETH





Depende. XRP todavía no está soportada pero lo estará. Esas 3 te entran. Mañana miro cuántas he instalado, me suena que 5. Tampoco sé seguro si instalando la app de ETH puedes guardar ETC a la vez (te pregunta cuál vas a usar). A ver si mañana pruebo.


----------



## plus ultra (10 May 2017)

si puedes guardar las dos a la vez,la de eth ahi que descargar la app aparte las otras funcionan solo con la de btc


----------



## Claudius (10 May 2017)

djun dijo:


> He creado una tabla.
> En las siguientes fechas he obtenido la *Oferta disponible de coins*.



Hombre, si la hubieras subido a la hoja de cálculo de google, creo que todos te lo habríamos agradecido con un doble like.

Hojas de cÃ¡lculo de Google: crea y edita hojas de cÃ¡lculo online de forma gratuita.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (10 May 2017)

Hold es hold! Vendi los 300 iconomi viendo q bajo un poco, digo espero la bajada y meto fuerte mañana, y ahora solo hace seguir subiendo xD


----------



## djun (11 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Hombre, si la hubieras subido a la hoja de cálculo de google, creo que todos te lo habríamos agradecido con un doble like.
> 
> Hojas de cÃ¡lculo de Google: crea y edita hojas de cÃ¡lculo online de forma gratuita.



No sé muy bien como va la hoja de cálculo de google. 

Dejo este enlace, por si desde ahí se puede descargar. 
CalculoInflacionCoins - Hojas de cálculo de Google


----------



## Superoeo (11 May 2017)

Pues el BTC sigue disparando a las estrellas sin freno y amenazando los 1900$ y parece que hay una nueva frenada de las Alts. Veremos como evoluciona la cosa, pero vamos, lo dicho, tranquilidad.

---------- Post added 11-may-2017 at 08:29 ----------




Kondarra dijo:


> He probado un poco la Ledger Nano S. Aviso a navegantes. Como sabéis soporta un buen número de coins, pero su escasa memoria hace que no se puedan tener instaladas las apps de todas las coins a la vez. No recuerdo cuántas caben exactamente, creo que 2 no entran. Así que si tenéis de todas las coins que soporta necesitaréis dos Ledgers.



Pues tiene buena pinta, aunque lo de que no quepan muchas wallets es un poco coñazo no?

Lo pregunté anteriormente pero creo que se perdió:

¿Qué ocurre si pierdes el Ledger Nano S, o se te rompe, o cualquier cosa? ¿Podrías recuperar tus coins de alguna manera? Porque si no se puede convertir en el Pendrive más valioso del mundo y tener que guardarlo en una jaula de faraday dentro de una caja fuerte xD

---------- Post added 11-may-2017 at 08:32 ----------

Por cierto pump de Gridcoin que es una coin de la que no había oido hablar hasta ahora. ¿Sabe alguien algo de esta?


----------



## Morsa (11 May 2017)

Menuda carrera lleva BTC. Enhorabuena a los que vayan cargados!

Esto corregirá algún día o la fed necesitará imprimir unos cuantos billetitos mas este mes?


----------



## sirpask (11 May 2017)

Blockstream CTO Greg Maxwell Discusses Monero, Zcash, and Other Privacy-Focused Altcoins - Crypto Insider - Bitcoin and Blockchain News


----------



## Claudius (11 May 2017)

djun dijo:


> Dejo este enlace, por si desde ahí se puede descargar.
> CalculoInflacionCoins - Hojas de cálculo de Google



:Aplauso:
Excelente!!!

En el enlace que te puse, lo explica brevemente, la ventaja es que al estar on-line son de acceso público por todo el mundo, y puedes trabajar en equipo 
para re-editarla, dándo permisos. En 1h de trastear alguien que tenga conocimientos medios-altos en excel, se hace como funcionan. Gracias.!!!

Alxemi, Divad si os parece bien.

*Alxemi*, tu que eres veterano y has creado el hilo podrías editar la primera hoja para meter enlaces, tips, post, interesantes de los compañeros a modo de índice? Y así en sucesivas versiones de post, sea el índice de apertura. (ejem. el de la inflacción)

*Divad*, Tu que veo que manejas bien Google, los enlaces, tips, post, puedes hacer un índice de lo que se ha posteado y con Alxemi llegáis a consenso, por privado para hacer el índice? Si os parece bien. Gracias.

Por otro lado, es de justicia qué todos los_ 'chupócteros' que estáis en la sombra_, aportéis algo por iniciativa propia como ha hecho djun, kondarra divad, juli, paketazo etc. etc. etc. 

Como veréis en el IBEX en lpv vais a hacer un ROI de 100% en 72h, y a lo mejor a los que hoy son foreros, mañana son comunidad, y pasado amigos, les da por pasarse (*y con criterio*) a foros privados. No es la primera vez que se halla visto.. verdad? 

Y este cryptoverso está en el BigBang..


----------



## bizkaiarober (11 May 2017)

Llevo desde el jueves pasado esperando verificacion de niveles 1 y 2 en Kraken. He seguido todos los pasos correctamente y el martes les he enviado email al servicio de ayuda. Con el problema ese ddos que han tenido estarán saturados a mails.
Soy nuevo en esto y estaba entre coinbase y kraken. Me parecio ver mejores críticas de kraken y me decide por él, pero bien empezamos... Para un nuevo que lo cogió con muchas ganas vaya decepción...
Intentaré hacer cuenta en coinbase a ver que tal.
En fin, por aportar mi pequeña experiencia y desahogarme.


----------



## Merlin (11 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Eso no me consuela lo más mínimo , no entiendo que una buena administración de su moneda no les motve lo suficiente, que no hablamos de una tasca en Alcorcón.



No entiendo muy bien tu mensaje pero si te refieres a por qué no tienen monedero oficial la respuesta es porque fue una exigencia de las autoridades financieras estadounidenses.


----------



## danjian (11 May 2017)

Maldito BTC nos estropea los trades en altcoins cada vez que sube, piensa corregir algún día ?


----------



## plus ultra (11 May 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Pues tiene buena pinta, aunque lo de que no quepan muchas wallets es un poco coñazo no?
> 
> Lo pregunté anteriormente pero creo que se perdió:
> 
> ¿Qué ocurre si pierdes el Ledger Nano S, o se te rompe, o cualquier cosa? ¿Podrías recuperar tus coins de alguna manera? Porque si no se puede convertir en el Pendrive más valioso del mundo y tener que guardarlo en una jaula de faraday dentro de una caja fuerte xD




No hay problema cuando lo estrenas te da la semilla,la apuntas y la guardas,si te falla como cualquier otra wallet semilla y restauracion.


----------



## penique (11 May 2017)

bizkaiarober dijo:


> Llevo desde el jueves pasado esperando verificacion de niveles 1 y 2 en Kraken. He seguido todos los pasos correctamente y el martes les he enviado email al servicio de ayuda. Con el problema ese ddos que han tenido estarán saturados a mails.
> Soy nuevo en esto y estaba entre coinbase y kraken. Me parecio ver mejores críticas de kraken y me decide por él, pero bien empezamos... Para un nuevo que lo cogió con muchas ganas vaya decepción...
> Intentaré hacer cuenta en coinbase a ver que tal.
> En fin, por aportar mi pequeña experiencia y desahogarme.



Yo ando parecido; pero antes de hacer cuentas en lugares quiero entender realmente cuales son las opciones y saber cómo funcionan.

Suerte y seguire con interés tus experiencias.


----------



## Kondarra (11 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> :Aplauso:
> 
> Excelente!!!
> 
> ...





Genial. A mí se me dan bien las Excel. Todo lo que pueda aportaros en eso decidme y lo intento. Alguien con buenos conocimientos de qué mirar puede indicármelo para que lo calcule o grafique con los datos que hay. 
¿Es un documento vivo que se actualiza sin intervención?


----------



## Claudius (11 May 2017)

danjian dijo:


> Maldito BTC nos estropea los trades en altcoins cada vez que sube, piensa corregir algún día ?



Si lo haces de USD/ETH y de ETH/altcoin. 

En bittrex tienen muchos pares:
Bittrex.com - The Next Generation Crypto-Currency Exchange

El asunto está en el punto de entrada USD/altcoin, ahora mismo se puede usar btc,eth,ltc,dash como puntos de entrada de fiat crypto.

Deja que nuestro btc suba, yo no tengo ningún problema, ni disgusto. 

---------- Post added 11-may-2017 at 12:35 ----------




Kondarra dijo:


> Genial. A mí se me dan bien las Excel. Todo lo que pueda aportaros en eso decidme y lo intento. Alguien con buenos conocimientos de qué mirar puede indicármelo para que lo calcule o grafique con los datos que hay.
> ¿Es un documento vivo que se actualiza sin intervención?



Pues podías hablar con el compañero creador de la excel, y os coordinais para ponerla más útil, (que te de acceso a ella) las cabeceras, búsquedas, órdenación, comentarios de casillas etc. ( Es trabajo..)

Yo iba a comentar algo de alguna *shit*-coin que puede pasar a *alt*-coin, pero no me atrevo porque los datos son un poco caóticos.


----------



## tixel (11 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> He probado un poco la Ledger Nano S. Aviso a navegantes. Como sabéis soporta un buen número de coins, pero su escasa memoria hace que no se puedan tener instaladas las apps de todas las coins a la vez. No recuerdo cuántas caben exactamente, creo que 2 no entran. Así que si tenéis de todas las coins que soporta necesitaréis dos Ledgers.



Cuidado con la desinformación. Que no puedas tener las apps instaladas todas a la vez (una app para cada moneda) no quiere decir que en el nano s no puedas tener guardadas todas al mismo tiempo. 
Lo que pasa es que para usar una a lo mejor primero tienes que desinstalar otra: Vale puede ser un poco rollo pero no es lo que decias.
A mi lo que no me convence demasiado es lo de meter el pin con los botoncicos cuando algún día se le de por joderse a uno


----------



## juli (11 May 2017)

Patada para adelante de rigor antes de que BTC se desperece ... y frente el resto de delfines. 


Charlie Lee (@SatoshiLite) en Twitter

*
Charlie Lee @SatoshiLite 5h hours ago*

1/ There are 6 implementations of Lightning Network. Most have been tested on Litecoin. Still need work before any are ready for end users.

2/ Lightning Lab?s lnd
Project: Lightning Network
Code: GitHub - lightningnetwork/lnd: Lightning Network Daemon ?

3/ MIT Media Lab?s lit
Project: Overview ?
Code: GitHub - mit-dci/lit: Lightning Network node software

4/ Blockstream?s c-lightning
Code: https://github.com/ElementsProject/lightning ?

5/ ACING?s eclair
Code: https://github.com/ACINQ/eclair

6/ Blockchain?s thunder
Project: https://www.blockchain.com/thunder/index.html ?

7/ Amiko Pay
Project: https://cornwarecjp.github.io/amiko-pay/


----------



## Kondarra (11 May 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Cuidado con la desinformación. Que no puedas tener las apps instaladas todas a la vez (una app para cada moneda) no quiere decir que en el nano s no puedas tener guardadas todas al mismo tiempo.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que para usar una a lo mejor primero tienes que desinstalar otra: Vale puede ser un poco rollo pero no es lo que decias.
> 
> A mi lo que no me convence demasiado es lo de meter el pin con los botoncicos cuando algún día se le de por joderse a uno





Claro, y si desinstalas la app qué pasa con tu cartera? Desinstalarlas una app de eth si tienes 120 almacenados ahí? Yo ayer sí iba desinstalando unas e instalando otras, pero vacías.


----------



## Claudius (11 May 2017)

tixel dijo:


> Cuidado con la desinformación. Que no puedas tener las apps instaladas todas a la vez (una app para cada moneda) no quiere decir que en el nano s no puedas tener guardadas todas al mismo tiempo.
> Lo que pasa es que para usar una a lo mejor primero tienes que desinstalar otra: Vale puede ser un poco rollo pero no es lo que decias.
> A mi lo que no me convence demasiado es lo de meter el pin con los botoncicos cuando algún día se le de por joderse a uno



No entiendo como funcionan, ya que no he visto ninguno, (lo que guardan) supongo sea el wallet.dat.

Pero no entiendo la obsesión de la gente por meter un hardware, con su firmware, y componentes electrónicos.

Entiendo que si quieres hacer una bóveda de una dirección que tenga tokens por valor de lo que puede valer una vivienda.

Se quiera buscar una seguridad, pero como en su día recordé *en el hilo de btc*, el wallet.dat es una llave, y puedes hacer tantas copias como quieras.
A la cual si la pones una contraseña, si el fichero es comprometido, es la única defensa de acceso a la semilla para volcar en otra dirección los token.

Tener en una dirección el precio 'de una vivienda', en una sola 'llave' de hardware, es alto riesgo.


Para esas características, tendrías que tener n hardware de n fabricantes, que harían de *n llaves* (todas con el mismo wallet.dat).

Y luego hay otra cosa, para los paranoicos de seguridad, es totalmente absurdo tener eso y no cumplir un patrón de cambio de wallet.dat (creación de uno nuevo) en un período, con el consiguiente cambio de semilla.

Desde lives descargadas comprobando el hash de autenticidad del fichero .ISO y nada de lives para btc o crypto, (otro vector de interés), para troyanizar en el código, que ya sabemos que todo el mundo cuando se la baja comprueba, linea a linea. :XX:

Una live de Ubuntu de escritorio, que detecte la NIC física o inalámbrica con un fw personal levantado todo en RAM. 

El asunto es proteger la semilla. (frase contraseña) si creas otro wallet.dat otra semilla, distinta dónde mueves.

Y por último como en btc, hay tokens de altcoins que sus wallets nativos si se basan en btc tienen capacidad multi-firma y que sean HD (determinísticos).

Por ejemplo, los wallet de NEM tiene en su diseño multifirma.

*EDITO:* He leído a un compañero más arriba que los hard, al final te dan la semilla del wallet guardado que tienes que guardar en algún lado (cabeza, etc.).


----------



## juli (11 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> No entiendo muy bien tu mensaje pero si te refieres a por qué no tienen monedero oficial la respuesta es porque fue una exigencia de las autoridades financieras estadounidenses.



Pues ,como dueño, no entiendo menos nivel de exigencia hacia quienes intermedien con tus partidarios/holders.

Por cierto, no te lo pierdas : En algunas operaciones "failed" , surge un mensaje que dice que confirmes antes tu saldo "por si al final, se ha enviado" .

Decir cagalera por la experiencia de navegación/himbersión, es poco.



danjian dijo:


> Maldito BTC nos estropea los trades en altcoins cada vez que sube, piensa corregir algún día ?



BTC va a su bola y bien que lo hace para la jodienda que lleva, no estropea nada. Y además , está a la venta, como todas.

Hoy se puede funcionar con otras referencias y otros depósitos de valor ...y hace 4 meses, no. No podemos estar esperando que haya otas opciones para manejarse y luego estar pendiente de BTC a cada paso , eso , con todo respeto, es perder el tiempo y una clave bastante destructiva, cuando hay muchas positivas con las que manejarse.

Hay que cubrirse si tienes otras coins y esperarlo si operas con él, es todo.


----------



## michinato (11 May 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Blockstream CTO Greg Maxwell Discusses Monero, Zcash, and Other Privacy-Focused Altcoins - Crypto Insider - Bitcoin and Blockchain News



Buen resumen, aunque para mi es impagable ver el vídeo y escuchar su "DASH: LOL"


----------



## Kondarra (11 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> No entiendo como funcionan, ya que no he visto ninguno, (lo que guardan) supongo sea el wallet.dat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Estoy seguro que un buen porcentaje de los que moramos por aquí no llegamos a tu conocimiento informático ni de lejos, de ahí que una hd sea una buena opción para muchos.


----------



## Divad (11 May 2017)

@Claudius; Bríndanos con un tutorial paso a paso ya que eres el experto en seguridad 

Lo tuyo es fácil, a mi me has asignado una faena de cojones con la de mirones que hay en el hilo 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (11 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> @Claudius; Bríndanos con un tutorial paso a paso ya que eres el experto en seguridad



Yo soy un roBOT de Inteligencia Artificial, de la Umbrella Corp, ¡ digo Alphabet Inc. ! na más. :cook:

Está ampliamente tratado el tema en el hilo de btc, buscar con google por dominio, si alguien no sabe eso...


----------



## djun (11 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Genial. A mí se me dan bien las Excel. Todo lo que pueda aportaros en eso decidme y lo intento. Alguien con buenos conocimientos de qué mirar puede indicármelo para que lo calcule o grafique con los datos que hay.
> ¿Es un documento vivo que se actualiza sin intervención?



En la tabla he incluido la *Oferta disponible de coins* en las siguientes fechas (basándome en los datos que aporta la página coinmarketcap):

Oferta Disponible_1 12/05/2013
Oferta Disponible_2 10/11/2013
Oferta Disponible_3 11/05/2014
Oferta Disponible_4 09/11/2014
Oferta Disponible_5 10/05/2015
Oferta Disponible_6 08/11/2015
Oferta Disponible_7 08/05/2016
Oferta Disponible_8 06/11/2016
Oferta Disponible_9 07/05/2017

Y en función de dichas columnas se obtienen el *Incremento de coins* semestralmente, y las *Inflaciones anualizadas* correspondientes.

10/11/2013 IncrementoCoin_2 Inflación Anualizada_2
11/05/2014 IncrementoCoin_3 Inflación Anualizada_3
09/11/2014 IncrementoCoin_4 Inflación Anualizada_4
10/05/2015 IncrementoCoin_5 Inflación Anualizada_5
08/11/2015 IncrementoCoin_6 Inflación Anualizada_6
08/05/2016 IncrementoCoin_7 Inflación Anualizada_7
06/11/2016 IncrementoCoin_8 Inflación Anualizada_8
07/05/2017 IncrementoCoin_9 Inflación Anualizada_9

La información está actualizada a fecha 07/05/2017 y no es necesario actualizarla diariamente puesto que esa información apenas cambia. La actualizaré dentro de seis meses, es muy fácil. Sólo tengo que añadir tres columnas basándome en la Oferta disponible del día 5 de de noviembre (*Oferta Disponible_10*, *IncrementoCoin_10*, e *Inflación Anualizada_10*).

Es una información orientativa, y en aquellas coins donde se vea que los datos son coherentes y/o similares, semestre tras semestre, entiendo que la información sobre la inflacción es mas fiable.


Dejo el enlace de la tabla por si alguien la quiere ver: 
CalculoInflacionCoins - Hojas de cálculo de Google

A mí también se me dan bien las hojas de cálculo. Y pienso igual que tú. Sí alguien nos dice los datos mas interesantes a los que conviene hacerles un seguimiento, y las páginas donde podamos obtener esa información, creo que podríamos hacer algunas tablas interesantes para compartir. 

Por ejemplo creo que puede ser interesante conocer como evoluciona el *número de masternodos*, el *número de wallets* de cada coin, y también el *total o máximo número de coins* que se puede emitir de cada coin (Total Supply, Max Supply). Ya iremos viendo, porque de momento no sé muy bien donde obtenter esta información.


----------



## Kondarra (11 May 2017)

djun dijo:


> En la tabla he incluido la *Oferta disponible de coins* en las siguientes fechas (basándome en los datos que aporta la página coinmarketcap):
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Y ya si tenemos un programador en el grupo que pueda montar esto en una web en vez de en Excel... Yo ahí sí que no tengo ni idea, pero creo que se podría montar algo guapo con las cabezas pensantes que hay por aquí. Si algún programador se anima podría dar su clave pública y recibir "la voluntad" de quien desee.


----------



## Divad (11 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Yo soy un roBOT de Inteligencia Artificial, de la Umbrella Corp, ¡ digo Alphabet Inc. ! na más. :cook:
> 
> Está ampliamente tratado el tema en el hilo de btc, buscar con google por dominio, si alguien no sabe eso...



Buscarlo en google es una locura, me he topado con un post tuyo pidiendo un programa que controle el puerto USB realizado en C++ ::

Usando el buscador de burbuja.info, he leído muchas perlas, pero esta me ha encantado :Baile:

Tema mítico: Hilo oficial del Bitcoin (IX) - Ahora con más burbujas ™


> El que faltaba y peso gordo...
> 
> La lista la conforman ABN AMRO, Accenture, ANZ Bank, Blockchain, BNY Mellon, Calastone, Cisco, CLS, CME Group, ConsenSys, Credits, The Depository Trust & Clearing Corporation (DTCC), Deutsche Börse Group, Digital Asset Holdings, Fujitsu Limited, Guardtime, Hitachi, IBM, Intel, IntellectEU, J.P. Morgan, NEC, NTT DATA, R3, Red Hat, State Street, SWIFT, Symbiont, VMware y Wells Fargo.
> 
> ...



Me he topado con esta imagen de rebote



Spoiler












En anteriores post hice una entrada sobre Monax
Monax to Bring Ethereum Tech to *Hyperledger *Blockchain Group

Están *TODOS *los "listos" reunidos y me cuesta de creer que por el control del juego vayan a ser los perdedores :XX::XX::XX:

EDIT: Me tengo que ir a comprar, seguiré con la búsqueda


----------



## Borjita burbujas (11 May 2017)

*Blanco y en botella*...... lo digo independientemente de las cryptos que tenga en su Ledger Blue.
https://criptonoticias.com/adopcion/gobierno-francia-inicia-formalmente-investigaciones-blockchain/#axzz4gmuNR0YJ


----------



## Claudius (11 May 2017)

djun dijo:


> A mí también se me dan bien las hojas de cálculo. Y pienso igual que tú. Sí alguien nos dice los datos mas interesantes a los que conviene hacerles un seguimiento, y las páginas donde podamos obtener esa información, creo que podríamos hacer algunas tablas interesantes para compartir.
> 
> Por ejemplo creo que puede ser interesante conocer como evoluciona el *número de masternodos*, el *número de wallets* de cada coin, y también el *total o máximo número de coins* que se puede emitir de cada coin (Total Supply, Max Supply). Ya iremos viendo, porque de momento no sé muy bien donde obtenter esta información.



A ver si puedo colaborar algo:

Bitcoin, Litecoin, Namecoin, Dogecoin, Peercoin, Ethereum stats

_(podéis mandar un e-mail, pidiéndo que meta más alt-coins además de las que tiene, ya que es muy interesante los datos que da, para análisis fundamentales)._ 

*Algunas Métricas interesantes:*

Transactions last 24h 
_Nota: Hoy para Dash, y Litecoin, los datos no me cuadran errados.. ienso:_
Hasta hora era interesante.

Difficulty
Hashrate
Active Addresses last 24h
100 Largest Transactions
Blockchain Size
Nodes all/active




El otro día puse esta, de ahí podéis sacar más datos
Litecoin (LTC) Price, Chart, Info | CoinGecko
En el ejemplo si comparáis los datos que dice de china-coin de recompensa por bloque/Block reward en una dice 50 y en la otra si funcionara pondría 25, el correcto es el último ya que el primero está obsoleto ya que son datos antes del halving de LTC.

Qué podríais contrastar en esta otra (abajo a la derecha)
Litecoin (LTC) - Live trades, prices and market cap.

Con esas 3 y algunas más y mi cacharro ha sacado muchas cosas interesantes.


----------



## Morsa (11 May 2017)

Aviso para navegantes, Stellar lumens lanza un sistema de pagos e intercambio de moneda global.

"By using Stellar ’s open protocol to provide interoperability between financial institutions and different payment networks, Lightyear.io will revolutionize cross currency and cross asset payments, making them faster, more efficient, and less costly. With Stellar ’s open financial protocol, transactions are settled in almost real-time (3-5 seconds), for fractions of a cent, in a safe and secure network."

Parece que la coin se mueve debido a dicha noticia.

Stellar Debuts Global Blockchain Payment Network Lightyear | Fortune.com

Stellar (@StellarOrg) en Twitter

PD- Y hay gente que está aprovechando para "vender con la noticia"

Edit- De momento no tiene pinta que rompa hacia arriba, parece que unos cuantos pillaron demasiado arriba y estar un par de días o tres en rojo, les pone de mal café xD A ver que pasa. Falta volumen


----------



## Kondarra (11 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Con esas 3 y algunas más y mi cacharro ha sacado muchas cosas interesantes.




Ilústranos por favor!!!


----------



## Chicosalchicha (11 May 2017)

Morsa dijo:


> Aviso para navegantes, Stellar lumens lanza un sistema de pagos e intercambio de moneda global.
> 
> "By using Stellar ’s open protocol to provide interoperability between financial institutions and different payment networks, Lightyear.io will revolutionize cross currency and cross asset payments, making them faster, more efficient, and less costly. With Stellar ’s open financial protocol, transactions are settled in almost real-time (3-5 seconds), for fractions of a cent, in a safe and secure network."
> 
> ...



Yo laa aguantare.
Y aqui sigo esperando q baje iconomi, espero poder subirme al carro


----------



## juli (11 May 2017)

A los del "HOLD IS HOLD " puño en alto / venceremos !!! :: /...no se os olvide , si lo haceis con el cliente , entrar de vez en cuando para ventilar la casa/soltar la blockchain.

Hoy he querido hacer una tx rápida y tras 28 días sin entrar , 140.000 bloques en recarga y 7 horas sin confirmar en la interfaz propia.

Por cierto, sabiendo que el explorer puede verse...admite transferencias aunque el propio programa no las vea ? 

Gracias.

edito : ETH


----------



## Chicosalchicha (11 May 2017)

Q coño pasa hoy? Esta todo loco jaja


----------



## Divad (11 May 2017)

Me descargo el torrent cuando llevo días sin actualizar ETH

http://mudra.cloud/ethereum/blockchain.html


----------



## juli (12 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Me descargo el torrent cuando llevo días sin actualizar ETH
> 
> http://mudra.cloud/ethereum/blockchain.html



OK. En las descargas viene un checksum para chequear en Linux.

Es sólo el checksum ? La descarga vale para actualizar una blockchain que tengas en windows 10, por ejemplo ?

Otra : Si tengo un Ethereum/Mist/ con toda la blockchain en linux...me puedo copiar la blockchain y cargarla en un Mist instalado en Windows ? / actualizarla me iba superlento y la verdad es que la dejé por imposible /.

Finalmente : El torrent es un archivo comprimido que hay que descomprimir ? Cómo va éso ?


----------



## Divad (12 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> OK. En las descargas viene un checksum para chequear en Linux.
> 
> Es sólo el checksum ? La descarga vale para actualizar una blockchain que tengas en windows 10, por ejemplo ?
> 
> ...



Usa 7zip y descarga el contenido del fichero comprimido en la siguiente ruta:


```
\Ethereum\geth\chaindata
```
Después cargas la key y listo. 

Puedas usar 7zip para encriptar la key. (Recuerda la clave o escríbela en un papel, tatto o mensaje que tú entiendas, como te de la gana :Baile


----------



## bizkaiarober (12 May 2017)

bizkaiarober dijo:


> No entiendo muy bien qué ha pasado en kraken. Estoy esperando confirmación de nivel 2 desde el jueves pasado.
> Es seguro operar con este exchange o ya que todavía no he empezado mejor pasarme a coinbase?
> Mi intención es comprar y pasarlos a un monedero.



Esta sigue siendo mi situación a día de hoy. 

Hay algun exchange (a parte de kraken) en el que pueda registrarme para comprar ethers con cuenta bancaria sin tener que enviar foto del DNI? Es lo que pide Coinbase, y no me gusta mucho.

Edito:
Ya me han respondido en otro hilo, gracias.


----------



## Morsa (12 May 2017)

Pues parece que XLM ha vuelto a romper, pasada la estrechez inicial esta atacando el techo anterior. 

Casi el 50% de subida en un par de dias. Alguien se subio ayer?

C


----------



## psiloman (12 May 2017)

Morsa dijo:


> Pues parece que XLM ha vuelto a romper, pasada la estrechez inicial esta atacando el techo anterior.
> 
> Casi el 50% de subida en un par de dias. Alguien se subio ayer?
> 
> C



Yo compré en Polo ayer, cuando llevaba un +9%. No me lo pensé dos veces después de las noticias que habían salido. Y si me salía mal pues a holdear, quería unos pocos más en cualquier caso.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (12 May 2017)

Q os parece golem? Se comenta q la meteran en coinbase no?


----------



## danjian (12 May 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Q os parece golem? Se comenta q la meteran en coinbase no?



eso he leído pero también algunos dicen que es fake ... así que no se que pensar ...


----------



## Helios_pc (12 May 2017)

Dios! Han hackeado telefónica y piden 300$ en BTC por pc...
AsÃ­ han hackeado la sede central de TelefÃ³nica | Clipset

Enviado desde mi MI 4W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (12 May 2017)

Promoción de Bitcoin :: lo importante no es el precio, sino que la gente lea Bitcoin y se pregunte que coño es 

Hace un mes aproximadamente fue Apple y le pedían el pago en Bitcoin o ETH 

Globos sondas para que la gente se vaya adaptando al cambio   

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Merlin (12 May 2017)

Vaya chasco el Segwit de LTC ¿no? Quiero decir que había gente que se pensaba que se dispararia hasta los 50$ y ha bajado de 36 a 30.


----------



## danjian (12 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Vaya chasco el Segwit de LTC ¿no? Quiero decir que había gente que se pensaba que se dispararia hasta los 50$ y ha bajado de 36 a 30.



Buy the rumor sell the news.


----------



## Helios_pc (12 May 2017)

Los ataques siguen en todo el mundo, esto va a pasar factura a BTC o altcoins...

La ola de ataques informáticos masivos de 'ransomware' se extiende por todo el mundo - 20minutos.es


Enviado desde mi MI 4W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kondarra (12 May 2017)

La noticia es pésima para nuestro crypto mundo. De hecho parece que ya se está notando...


----------



## racional (12 May 2017)

Helios_pc dijo:


> Los ataques siguen en todo el mundo, esto va a pasar factura a BTC o altcoins...
> 
> La ola de ataques informáticos masivos de 'ransomware' se extiende por todo el mundo - 20minutos.es



no veo la relacion la verdad...

---------- Post added 12-may-2017 at 19:25 ----------




Merlin dijo:


> Vaya chasco el Segwit de LTC ¿no? Quiero decir que había gente que se pensaba que se dispararia hasta los 50$ y ha bajado de 36 a 30.



Normal, a ver porque el segwit iba a hacer que subiera...


----------



## Helios_pc (12 May 2017)

racional dijo:


> no veo la relacion la verdad...



Piden el pago en BTC... Con la excusa pondrán más control o tomaran medidas contra BTC y de rebote las demas

Enviado desde mi MI 4W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (12 May 2017)

Eso ha sido un ataque coordinado, de algún tipo de organización, y con algún fin.
No obstante es absurdo, si la prensa incide en btc. Por que cuando no existía ha sucedido.
En TIC, o se invierte en procesos no en productos o las empresas sobre todos las MEPY van a estar vendidas. Y no es tan complicado.., solo que están bastante mal educadas, por norma general porque hay poco profesional y mucho amateur y cuñanismo sobre todo en PY. Así las va..


----------



## Kondarra (12 May 2017)

La relación es muy clara para el Pepe medio que oiga la noticia en el telediario: BTC (monedas digitales)-actos delictivos-cosa chunga. 
Vendiendo lo poco que tengo en btc a eth rápido. EDITO: busco refugio en XRP.


----------



## Claudius (12 May 2017)

Keylogger Found on HP Laptops: How to Secure Your Dash - Dash Force News


----------



## Chicosalchicha (12 May 2017)

Helios_pc dijo:


> Piden el pago en BTC... Con la excusa pondrán más control o tomaran medidas contra BTC y de rebote las demas
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 4W mediante Tapatalk



Asi de facil?


----------



## paketazo (12 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Keylogger Found on HP Laptops: How to Secure Your Dash - Dash Force News



Mirad bien esta noticia.

Un contador de pulsaciones detectado en los HP portátiles...lo que no impide que esté en cualquier otro ordenador.

Para que os hagáis una idea, estos contadores de pulsaciones/tecla, sirven para detectar parámetros repetitivos, y averiguar contraseñas/claves privadas.

Mucho cuidado...cualquiera puede estar afectado y enterarse tarde.

Un saludo


----------



## racional (12 May 2017)

Helios_pc dijo:


> Piden el pago en BTC... Con la excusa pondrán más control o tomaran medidas contra BTC y de rebote las demas
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 4W mediante Tapatalk



Aqui el problema es el virus, no el BTC, btc no tiena culpa de que exista ese virus.


----------



## Merlin (12 May 2017)

racional dijo:


> Normal, a ver porque el segwit iba a hacer que subiera...



Hombre, como se supone que el Segwit es una actualización de LTC para mejorar sus características pues mucha gente debió pensar que subiría el precio. 

Yo no metí ni un céntimo, que quede claro.

---------- Post added 12-may-2017 at 22:09 ----------




Helios_pc dijo:


> Piden el pago en BTC... Con la excusa pondrán más control o tomaran medidas contra BTC y de rebote las demas
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 4W mediante Tapatalk



Pues yo pienso justo lo contrario, que esto es una publicidad bestial para bitcoin y el resto de las criptos y que tendrá consecuencias positivas en el medio/largo plazo.


----------



## Kondarra (12 May 2017)

racional dijo:


> Aqui el problema es el virus, no el BTC, btc no tiena culpa de que exista ese virus.





Evidente. Evidente también que la asociación va a ser "btc es la moneda que usan los hackers=btc es turbio". Recuerda que yo al menos hablo sobre la repercusión para la implantación global y generalizada de las alts, no de lo que opinamos los que ya estamos dentro. Simplemente, imagina que la decisión del etf de btc fuese la semana que viene, con todo calentito. Ya te digo que la sec, aunque hubiese tenido decidido dar el sí cambiaría al no, por imagen y por evitar el titular "La SEC aprueba un fondo de inversión de la moneda que utilizan los hackers".


----------



## Curiosity (13 May 2017)

Entiendo lo de la asociación de conceptos, pero la verdad he leído 4 o 5 artículos para ver si efectivamente hablaban mal de Btc y no es así. Habría que ver después en los comentarios. La verdad a día de hoy la gente sigue casi sin tener ni idea de que es. Como dicen arriba, puede ser hasta buena publicidad.


----------



## Superoeo (13 May 2017)

Pues no sé si tendrá que ver con el hackeo pero lo cierto es que el BTC ha perdido casi 200$ hoy que se dice pronto..

Lo que me sorprende es que no se ha visto un aumento proporcional en las alts, lo que supongo que significará que ese dinero ha salido a FIAT? (Me parece extraño pero sería una posibilidad nada interesante)

Veremos qué ocurre estos días...


----------



## juli (13 May 2017)

Esa ración de miedo no da ni para el desayuno.

No están maldiciendo de la blochchain , están preparando el terreno a su uso. Al suyo, al que la castuza quiere darle. Y La borregada lo abrazará y respaldará . Y que vivan as cadenas.

La adopción masiva llega con regulación a machete bajo el brazo. Y a quienes están dentro /himbersores, empresas.../ le pondrán entre la espada y la pared : Pasta ,creatividad o prosperidad al ritmo de lo que ellos toquen /por mucho que desvirtúe conceptos originales/ ...o MUUUUCHOS problemas. 

Y Con el barniz que haga falta...ganarán Trump,La Gurtel, el Gal , La Merkel y Berlusconi. 
Este año es para hacer pasta y posicionarse en el escenario blockchain . De 2018 en adelante, cualquier parecido con el libertario embrión original será pura coincidencia . No habrá adopción masiva para eso.


----------



## racional (13 May 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Pues no sé si tendrá que ver con el hackeo pero lo cierto es que el BTC ha perdido casi 200$ hoy que se dice pronto..



Ya veremos cuanto tarda en subir.


----------



## Kondarra (13 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Esa ración de miedo no da ni para el desayuno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Completamente de acuerdo. De llegar la adopción masiva el libertinaje actual es pasajero. ¿Qué preferís, libertinaje sin adopción masiva o adopción masiva con regulación estricta?


----------



## Chicosalchicha (13 May 2017)

De todas formas habra q ver q paises mueven fichas primero (en cuanto a restricciones), por ahora todo parece bonito


----------



## danjian (13 May 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Pues no sé si tendrá que ver con el hackeo pero lo cierto es que el BTC ha perdido casi 200$ hoy que se dice pronto..
> 
> *Lo que me sorprende es que no se ha visto un aumento proporcional en las alts,* lo que supongo que significará que ese dinero ha salido a FIAT? (Me parece extraño pero sería una posibilidad nada interesante)
> 
> Veremos qué ocurre estos días...



Normalmente las alts reaccionan a las bajadas del BTC un tiempo despues, a veces más de un dia, eso si a las subidas reaccionan al momento :´(


----------



## paketazo (13 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Completamente de acuerdo. De llegar la adopción masiva el libertinaje actual es pasajero. ¿Qué preferís, libertinaje sin adopción masiva o adopción masiva con regulación estricta?



Creo que hay algo que no entiéndenos muy bien.

Hay coins que no se pueden "ocultar" y hay otras que por mucho que mamá Estado pretenda regular, le va a ser imposible.

Incluso las que están a la vista y sean regulables, no son expropiables/embargables sin las claves secretas, semillas, wallet.dat...

Con esto, quiero decir, que solo son del poseedor de dichas claves, si mamá estado pretende regular algo, solo puede hacerlo si posee un control "absoluto" sobre ello...control=poder de decisión incluso en contra de su legítimo propietario.

¿Os pueden quitar vuestras paper wallet de BTC si solo vosotros sabéis dónde están?

evidentemente a base de ostias se pueden conseguir muchas cosas.

Una cosa es pretender regular algo, otra muy diferente es poder hacerlo.

La existencia de BTC no implica territorialidad, esto es, no están emitidos por enter gubernamentales, por lo tanto, se puede decir "estos BTC no están en España y los regulo yo"

Cualquiera puede mañana irse a Suiza, y gastar sus BTC en comprar chocolate "dónde los acepten", y aquí, los entes regulatorios verán como llueve...

El poder de BTC y derivados es ese, debéis entenderlo...existen por el poder de las masas, no de los gobiernos y sus regulaciones...más quisieran ellos que poder regularlo a su antojo...ese día, si pueden, este mundillo dejará de tener sentido.

Un saludo.


----------



## Claudius (13 May 2017)

¿Por qué se piden rescates en bitcoins en los ciberataques?
¿Por qué se piden rescates en bitcoins en los ciberataques? | Tendencias | EL PAÍS Retina


----------



## Claudius (13 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Creo que hay algo que no entiéndenos muy bien.
> 
> Hay coins que no se pueden "ocultar" y hay otras que por mucho que mamá Estado pretenda regular, le va a ser imposible.
> 
> ...



La frontera está en el nivel formativo/informativo de esta tecnología, no son tecnologías aptas para todos los públicos, y eso es una barrera abismal.
Y esa baza la estarán jugando las haciendas de los estados.
El otro día leí una estadística que estimaba una cantidad en torno a 1M de usuarios de Btc y subyacentes a nivel mundial.
España tiene 38M de habitantes. Sin comentarios.
OJo! una estimación decían.., a saber la desviación hacia arriba o hacia abajo..


----------



## paketazo (13 May 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> El estado no necesita tener bits para quitártelos, le basta con información sobre por ejemplo fechas de compra, venta donde has utilizado una cuenta bancaria... Es como decir que el oro es natural y por tanto los estados nada tienen que decir... Que chorrada es esta? :rolleye:...
> 
> De hecho si tú puedes comprar criptomonedas es porque existe una legislación que de hecho lo permite, que permite esas páginas abiertas y ese contacto entre personas de diferentes partes... O que te permite pagar en Fiat desde x cuenta... Has dejado un reguero de información salvo que los hayas comprado en metálico en una plaza... Mañana se te podría exigir pagar en función de estas operaciones, si los perdiste, si pagas con el terreno de tu abuelo, o sin compraste chocolatinas con ellos al estado le da igual... :rolleye:
> 
> ...



O sea, según tu, solo es posible comerciar con algo que está legislado por los estados.

Por lo tanto nadie de este país puede comprar farlopa, fumarse porros, tener un arma sin licencia, comprar ropa sin etiqueta, pagarle al jardinero las horas extras en B, tener una cuenta en Suiza sin declarar...

Si todo fuera tan pulcro y perfecto, no existiría BTC y asociados, si existe, es por que es necesario, y hay una demanda.

¿en base a que es esa demanda?

¿tu que crees?...¿para que lo regule un gobierno?...para eso ya tenemos de referencia lo que pasó en el 2008 con la banca, o lo que les pasó a los griegos, o a los chipriotas, o lo que les sucede a los venezolanos...

El que quiera ver, que lo vea, y que valore lo que puede aportarle o no una cryptomoneda regulada por un estado.

Personalmente para mi una moneda regulada por un estado = basura.

Un saludo.


----------



## juli (13 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Creo que hay algo que no entiéndenos muy bien.
> 
> Hay coins que no se pueden "ocultar" y hay otras que por mucho que mamá Estado pretenda regular, le va a ser imposible.
> 
> .



De ahí el matiz de ADOPCIÓN MASIVA en cuanto a regulación. Y en cuanto a la masa, las criptos será lo que quiera la daministración de cada sitio...o no será. La masa no adoptará algo sin los parabienes de sus guías sociales y espirituales, que es lo que son los dueños de parlamentos , banca y mass media.

Por otra parte : En todo lo que quede al margen de regulaciones, las criptos han funcionado muy bien por ejemplo en la deep web . Pero en tanto en cuanto van refernciadas al dólar u otra moneda de uso corriente. Y ese aspecto del momento DE BULA MONETARIA que estamos viviendo es fundamental para que las criptos se popularicen. En cuanto la adopción masiva esté debidamente trincada y canalizada, todo lo que vaya al margen no interesará a la castuza - salvo para propio uso y beneficio en sus asuntos particulares , prebenda que en todo caso, en absoluto querrán compartir con el común de los mortales al que encajarán en el "dinero marcado, dinero controlado"-.

Basta con introducir un par de factores como el despliegue hacker de ayer o unas penas contra la estabilidad monetaria patria , de "clamoroso" interés común y para cuyo respaldo no tendrán el menor problema , más allá del de un hilvanado mal parido en los mass media , pues no hace falta más y a los hechos en cualquier campañita torticera me remito.

Para lo que no se puede controlar, una buena eferencia estaría en la labor fiscal contra las propiedades en el extranjero o los pagos en cash. No puedo saber si Manolito paga en cash / y en B / a Pepito ? ...OK, condeno a ambas partes , quien propone y quien acepta, y exonero a una ellas de su sanción si en 2 meses denuncia esa irregularidad. Qué garantías tienes de que una de las partes no denuncie el caso y acarree un 25% de sanción a la otra ás la debida regularizaciń fiscal de esa transferencia patrimonia ? NINGUNA. Y ya puestos, quién te asegura que mañana no proponen no sólo perdonar la sación a la parte implicada que colaboe con la agencia tributaria...sino que le abonan el 50% de la sanción del otro infractor ? ...Porque ahí se acabó todo. No podrías pagar en cash con tranquilidad NI A TU PADRE. En cualquier caso, Hacienda siempre gana...y cohíbe...y con qué resultados respecto a la masa más manejable de la historia de la humanidad. 

La otra vertiente, la del enfoque hacia propiedades en el extranjero . No pueden resetearse sanciones con carácter retroactivo ? OK...adjunto un escenario nuevo y creo una nueva sanción, presente y futura : Si no declaras patrimonio fuera en los límites establecidos, el año que aflore será considerado patrimonio neto generado ese ejercicio. Y ése es el patrón con el que se está funcionando : Si tienes una casa fuera sin declarar, no pagarás un impuesto de patrimonio que en el momento de la ocultación te ahorras ...sino el importe generado en ese ejercicio para pagarla...o sea, un pastizal de IRPF brutal...y ello, de paso, anula cualquier prescripción a la que hoy pudieses acogerte demostrando que esa propiedad o esa pasta existían con la anterioridad idónea para que hacienda tenga por narices que dejarlo correr, pues la sanción no provendrá del ejercicio correspondiente, sino de otro posterior en el que ese perfil de infracción encajaría perfectamente 

Evidentemente , ambas estrategias sólo funcionan cuando una parte de la operación rompe la baraja. Pero las mafias tributarias no se pararán en mientes para animar a que así sea...y lo que no consigan cohibiendo, lo harán al revés que Roma, beneficiando traidores - traidores a un acuerdo privado entre partes - Mientras tanto, el magnético honeypot camina impasible acogiendo y acogiendo y acogiendo pasta en cada una de las expresiones y propuestas del más potente libro contable creado por el hombre, la blockchain. El que aún no vea porqué la castuza odia el oro...

El asunto es que el USO y VALOR REAL del "dinero anónimo e individual" quedará a expensas de una tecnología de pagos precisa como ninguna anteriormente , una fiscalidad de apetito sin fin, la integridad personal de cualquier contraparte implicada en un trato - algunas, nada menos que agentes encubiertos que sabrán perfectamente dónde ir a ejercer esas prácticas - , soportes e infraestructuras tecnológicas indescifrables creados, infectados,controlados y mantenidos por precisamente aquellos cuyo poder supuestamente va a limtar esta tecnología ... El uso de las criptos es legal sencillamente porque aún no quieren que sea ilegal : Cualquier utilización futura en un contexto de regulación severa no tendrá nada que ver con él que hoy se hace de él , en una actitud de dejación de funciones evidente Y VOLUTARIA por parte de las autoridades monetarias. Las criptos hoy en día se aceptan por su obvia vilculación al fiat y porque hay medios y una permisividad razonable para hacerlas líquidas. Tú díle a uno del Cartel de Cali que te acepte 100.000 bitcoins por un camión de Coca pero que sólo podrá usar cuando encuentre otro que se los acepte igual que lo hace él , sin garantías de cotización estable, de poderlos pasar a cash ...hoy en día BTC y las criptos gozan del favor de que gran parte del dinero que mueven ES LEGA. EL día que la regulación pertinente acote esa legalidad como un imperativo, el dinero ilegal ya no podrá confundirse en todo ese flujo de pasta.

Que nadie dé por sentado , al menos nadie con implantación social y familiar suficiente en su barrio/ciudad/país , que lo que genere con todo este meneo de criptos será suyo en propiedad única para administrarlo a su libre albedrío. Ese es un error de libro y menospreciar a las agencias tributarias de la castuza, uno imperdonable. Hacer las cuentas con ello en mente es fundamental, que no se olvide ésto, al igual que el hecho de que este tipo de medios de pago se usarán libremente mientras la castuza quiera. 

Dinero marcado , dinero controlado.


----------



## apeche2000 (13 May 2017)

¿y con esto no pasará como con AIRBNB o UBER que en cuanto sea algo tangible y que amenace intereses preestablecidos entraran a regularlo?


----------



## juli (13 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> O sea, según tu, solo es posible comerciar con algo que está legislado por los estados.
> 
> Por lo tanto nadie de este país puede comprar farlopa, fumarse porros, tener un arma sin licencia, comprar ropa sin etiqueta, pagarle al jardinero las horas extras en B, tener una cuenta en Suiza sin declarar...



Añado algo a ésto, no lo había leído.

Las rendijas de la administración son y serán necesarias. La castuza detesta aún más que tú y que yo contribuír al desvarío público.

El asunto es que no compartirán ese espacio con nadie...salvo previo paso por caja, claro. Cuanto más control, menos invitados a la fiesta. Y Cash y oro EN MANO es descontrol. Blockchain, control a la enésima potencia.

Control que hoy NO SE ESTÁ EJERCIENDO , es más se está eludiendo premeditadamente. La blockchain en las manos debidas es un arma de destrucción masiva.

Y fuera de esas manos, NO FUNCIONARÁ. Sólo estamos asistiendo al lanzamiento del producto . Momento en el que el vendedor , cómo no...magnifica lo bueno y disfraza lo malo.


----------



## paketazo (13 May 2017)

apeche2000 dijo:


> ¿y con esto no pasará como con AIRBNB o UBER que en cuanto sea algo tangible y que amenace intereses preestablecidos entraran a regularlo?



Vuelvo al minuto 0.

Si yo tuviera la suerte de poseer 2000 BTC por ejemplo, los lograse como los lograse...pero que los tenga, y que solo yo sepa sus claves, pregunto:

¿Qué me va a reclamar el fisco/estado?

Me van a meter entre rejas por poseerlos si yo no les revelo que los poseo.

Mira que no hay cuentas con cientos de BTC que jamás serán recuperados por sus dueños por perder las claves en su día...¿quién puede reclamárselos a la blockchain?...¿el estado?

Yo puedo haber realizado una transferencia de 100.000 € a un exchanger comprarlos, y mandarlos a varias direcciones.

El fisco me dirá...esos BTC son suyos, y si los cambia por fiat queremos nuestra parte, si no...

¿si no qué?

Lo único que pueden pretender hacer, es prohibir su uso, pero no podrán quitártelos.

Incluso prohibiendo su uso, no podrán impedir que los mandes a la cuenta que tu elijas cuando quieras.

¿regular?

Ya está regulado...tributa como una plusvalía de divisas si lo cambias a fiat.

No sé que más van a querer regular.

Si os réferis a que cada cuenta BTC ha de asociar una persona física o jurídica...ahí ya va a ser mas complicado sin un consenso internacional que jamás existirá.

Podrán nominalizar todas las cuentas que puedan, pero habrán de demostrar que su titular es poseedor de las claves que dan acceso a su saldo, y eso, yo personalmente lo veo complicado sin colaboración.

Si vosotros corréis a darle al estado que sea, vuestras cuentas de BTC y sus claves, pues muy bien, entonces se supone que ya estará regulado...¿no?

Si regular es entregar el poder al estado, correr y hacedlo...luego no os quejéis si desparecen los BTC.

Un saludo


----------



## Claudius (13 May 2017)

apeche2000 dijo:


> ¿y con esto no pasará como con AIRBNB o UBER que en cuanto sea algo tangible y que amenace intereses preestablecidos entraran a regularlo?



Depende lo que entiendas tu por regulación, en la UE, USA, Japón, Australia (que me vengan a la cabeza) ya existe regulación, por eso el otro día los compañeros tenían inquietudes en plasmar sus plusvalías en un L Aventador. 

Por poder, los reguladores pueden hacer lo que quieran que puede ser distinto por zonas geográficas.

Aunque todas las regulaciones en mayor o menor medida irán en tener lo máximo fichado en AML/KYC, y es dónde pueden incidir. 

En UE no es aún obligatorio estas normas, este año entraba la normativa creo recordar para todos los exchange que operan en sus fronteras. Muchos si no todos se han adelantado para cuidarse en salud.

El Oeste era China, hasta que intervino el estado, y marcó un corralito hasta que libere el comercio.

Algunos BRICS pueden ser la última frontera como dirían en StarTrek, para AML/KYC.


----------



## paketazo (13 May 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Lo que es a todas luces imposible es la compatibilidad entre las naciones actuales y el bitcoin... Son estructuralmente incompatibles... Es como decir que puede existir continuidad para una sociedad donde se mate a todos los nacidos. Conceptualmente el bitcoin y los órdenes políticos actuales son como agua y aceite. Si es justo, injusto, eso ya es otro asunto.... Yo hablo de la REALIDAD.
> 
> Respecto a los deseos individuales más de lo mismo, la política no está para eso... Lo que tú consideres justo es cosa tuya. Tus deseos o aspiraciones pueden ser incompatibles con un orden político.



¡ajá! exacto.

Has dado en el clavo.

Ambos conceptos son antagónicos, BTC/crypto y estados no pueden llevarse bien tal y como están ahora mismo concebidos.

Un estado vive de extorsionar al ciudadano, si no, no tiene manera de ser.

BTC existe por que no puede ser regulado como el estado quisiera, ya que si pudiera regularlo, lo haría desaparecer.

¿Quién ganará?

En eso estamos, todos dan por ganador absoluto a los estados.

Pero aún ganando los estados, BTC no desaparecerá.

Todo depende de lo que la masa desee a medio, y sobre todo largo plazo.


----------



## juli (13 May 2017)

Es secundario lo de que puedan quitátelo o no. Con que acoten el ejercicio de su propiedad, suficiente marrón.

Es que todo parte de una premisa FALSA , ya que el ejercicio de anonimato en transferencias de patrimonio es algo socialmente indefendible. Y una batalla perdida. Todo este ejercicio de anarquía monetaria existe porque la administración de turno lo permite ...pero parte de una falacia : Que las transferencias de dinero en una sociedad delirantemente keynesiana y por ello de puro de acribillamiento fiscal / la actual, no la de hace 40 años, /pueden ser anónimas. 

Tú también puedes pagar dinero en cash y ese dinero , que no su entrega y recepción, es anónimo y tampoco te lo pueden quitar , si no lo muestras. Lo alucinante sería que esa transferencia constase en algún tipo de registro y aspirar a que ello redondee su anonimato.Si nos paramos a pensarlo, la patochada argumental es para mear y no echar gota.

El culmen de un uso monetario anónimo es la entrega en mano y adiós muy buenas. No existe éso con criptos, pues no sólo la propia moneda, sino toda la parafernalia y agentes precisos para su uso , son un maremagnum de posibles registros literalmente incontrolable. en E insisto, su uso no sólo será regulado ...sino que su mal uso será severamente perseguido. Y ello dará forma al concepto de uso de criptos en el futuro.

En fin, yo creo que lo importante hoy es no distraerse hacerse con mucha pasta Y POCOS LÏOS este 2017 surfeeando en la medida de lo posible la ola de adopción masiva en el actual marco regulatorio respecto a las criptomonedas, practicamente inexistente y fácilmente evitable...del que no volveremos a disfrutar.


----------



## Divad (13 May 2017)

Del FIAT solo van a seguir bancos y corporaciones (los listos) en el nuevo sistema. Los estados serán reemplazados por un único gobierno global controlado por los listos.

Hay que repasar qué es Blockchain y sus utilidades para comprender que no solo se encargará de rEvolucionar el concepto del dinero... Sino TODO cuanto conocemos.

Resulta gracioso que tras el ataque planificado por los listos para dar a conocer el nuevo sistema tengan que salir los asusta viejas ::

Subirse ahora al barco implica acabar viviendo de PM de aquí a semanas o meses. Tampoco es subirse a cualquier barco (guiño) (guiño) ☺



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## danjian (13 May 2017)

Enserio lo de poloniex no es ni medio normal ... cada vez se lagea mas y hunde todo a su paso, nadie serio invertiría en altcoins viendo como el progreso de dias/semanas se va a la mierda en minutos.


----------



## paketazo (13 May 2017)

danjian dijo:


> Enserio lo de poloniex no es ni medio normal ... cada vez se lagea mas y hunde todo a su paso, nadie serio invertiría en altcoins viendo como el progreso de dias/semanas se va a la mierda en minutos.



Venga, que aguante un poco más que ya casi he sacado todo...

Parece ser que hay un problema de usuarios por lo que dicen, el creciente aumento del comercio intra/poloniex, ralentiza operaciones y crea dudas.

Como yo las tengo, por eso "take the money and run"


----------



## juli (13 May 2017)

Changelly dice que su partner poliniex sufre un DDOS y que ello puede acarrear HORAS para un transfer.

Pies para qué os quiero...si ya soncomo son sin historas...





Shapeshift está tragando. Por si las Dash a 84 pavos llaman a alguien, vamos...


----------



## Chicosalchicha (13 May 2017)

La duda q me corroe, yo llevo muy poco por aqui, con lo cual tampoco tengo mucho en criptos 7 eth 4000 xrp 3000xlm 5xmr 600kmd ...poco mas, el caso es, hemos dicho q holdear es importante, pero en el carro de las grandes? O de las pequeñas? Es q en las grandes se ve tan poco movimiento..no se donde posicionarme de cara a este año :s

De todas formas me esta encantando el tema, lastima q estoy currando y opositando y no le puedo dedicar tanto tiempo.


----------



## danjian (13 May 2017)

El BTC tiene pinta de que a partir del lunes se viene para abajo(ETF rechazado de nuevo). Os dejo un análisis interesante: 

XBTEUR: If this is the top...



juli dijo:


> Changelly dice que su partner poliniex sufre un DDOS y que ello puede acarrear HORAS para un transfer.
> 
> Pies para qué os quiero...si ya soncomo son sin historas...
> 
> ...



No tiene pinta de ddos, el sitio funciona bien pero no se puede comprar ni vender. Siempre se peta cuando el volumen de XRP y STR se dispara, tiene mas pinta de que el servidor no aguanta tanto usuario nuevo.


----------



## Morsa (13 May 2017)

danjian dijo:


> El BTC tiene pinta de que a partir del lunes se viene para abajo(ETF rechazado de nuevo). Os dejo un análisis interesante:
> 
> XBTEUR: If this is the top...



Teniendo en cuenta la pinta de BTC y como está vs ETH o DASH ahora mismo, me parece bastante interesante cambiar una parte a cualquiera de las dos, o a las dos directamente.

Ver si BTC rebota un poco, y cuando se agote darle boleto. Veremos


----------



## plus ultra (13 May 2017)

entre ayer y hoy he sacado todo lo que he podido de polo,si siguen asi le lo tienen feo,me ha dado cierta pena,trabajaban muy bien,pero es intolerable no poder abrir y cerrar operaciones por su pesimo funcionamiento,a los que llevamos tiempo nos da inseguridad y no quiero ni imaginar a los nuevos.

Referente al ataque DDoS ya lo pongo en duda creo mas bien que no han sabido tener en cuenta prever el incremento de usuarios y se han saturado.


----------



## racional (13 May 2017)

danjian dijo:


> El BTC tiene pinta de que a partir del lunes se viene para abajo(ETF rechazado de nuevo). Os dejo un análisis interesante:



La última vez que lo rechazarón, todo fue para arriba, no se porque esta vez va ser distinta.


----------



## Lord Vader (13 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> La frontera está en el nivel formativo/informativo de esta tecnología, no son tecnologías aptas para todos los públicos, y eso es una barrera abismal.
> Y esa baza la estarán jugando las haciendas de los estados.
> El otro día leí una estadística que estimaba una cantidad en torno a 1M de usuarios de Btc y subyacentes a nivel mundial.
> *España tiene 38M de habitantes. Sin comentarios.*
> OJo! una estimación decían.., a saber la desviación hacia arriba o hacia abajo..




Que antiguo eres, Claudius  España anda ya por los 46Millones censados.


----------



## danjian (14 May 2017)

racional dijo:


> La última vez que lo rechazarón, todo fue para arriba, no se porque esta vez va ser distinta.



Pues no lo decía solo por el ETF, si no porque lleva tiempo subiendo sin parar prácticamente y lo lógico es que corrija un poco. Ahora mismo para mí el BTC no vale 1800$ tiene varios problemas, segwit, mineros chinos con demasiado poder, tema bitfinex, los exchanges chinos con retiradas bloquedas, fees altisimos, lentitud, transacciones que no confirman después de días etc ...

Este último me paso el otro día, envié 0.01 BTC y tuve que paga 0.0012 (como 2.5$!!!) y encima después de 3 días de no confirmar la transacción ha sido rechazada y ya es la segunda vez que me pasa.

Mira que yo tengo BTC y quiero que suba pero ahora mismo yo no pagaría 1800$ para comprar un BTC, simplemente no los vale.


----------



## racional (14 May 2017)

danjian dijo:


> Ahora mismo para mí el BTC no vale 1800$ tiene varios problemas, segwit, mineros chinos con demasiado poder, tema bitfinex, los exchanges chinos con retiradas bloquedas, fees altisimos, lentitud, transacciones que no confirman después de días etc ...
> 
> Mira que yo tengo BTC y quiero que suba pero ahora mismo yo no pagaría 1800$ para comprar un BTC, simplemente no los vale.



Pero se supone que esos problemas se arreglaran en el futuro, esto es como un edificio a medio construir, y tu estas esperando a que terminen de poner las baldosas, pero cuando eso ocurra ya valdra el doble, esto es una carrera, o entras al precio que hay, o te quedas fuera.


----------



## Divad (14 May 2017)

No seáis insensatos!!! Comprad Bitcoins antes que se acaben y suban hasta el más allá ::

Aunque no ofrezca ninguna mejora... Da igual, compra! Compra! Compra!

Round en 7d% 224% las criptos ligadas a la madre ETH van copando el top 20 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (14 May 2017)

Morsa dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta la pinta de BTC y como está vs ETH o DASH ahora mismo, me parece bastante interesante cambiar una parte a cualquiera de las dos, o a las dos directamente.
> 
> Ver si BTC rebota un poco, y cuando se agote darle boleto. Veremos



Independientemente de BTC ,hacer la reserva de valor en Dash y Eth es perfectamente posible . Los dumps de dás bestias que llaman tanto la atención se recuperan en nada...y en mi opinión, hasta que cualquiera de las 2 hagan estallar el 100 . Desde hace meses yo me fijaba más en dónde se asentaban , en su "suelo práctico" que a dónde llegaban.

Llevan como 2 meses ya en un stand by ante esas 3 cifras . A mí me sugiere otro salto de calidad en la cotización como el que hicieron en la decena/2 decenas que una vez cruzado empieza a revalorizarse en otro dígito más.

pero vamos, mi impresión...allá cada cual , pues hay opiniones totalmente opuestas que reclaman precisamente una larga corrección. Yo lo que sé es que los dejas merodeando esos 90/100 y ahí siguen a la vuelta. Y cualquiera que los rompa puede tirar de todo hacia arriba y meter las alts en "otra pantalla", así que prefiero que si pasa me pillen ahí y no andar luego juntando calderilla y persiguiendo ETH Y Dash a cientos de pavos. Mientras tanto, sé que pierdo "semillas" para otras que llegan, pero no palmo. - por ahora -.


*DIVAD :* Un par de cosas , please :

1- Qué te parece Mist ? / No consigo hacer transferencias ni una vez actualizada la blockchain - hago todo el form, me acepta y valida la password de confirmación de envío...Y NADA ! - / . Qué sistema o wallet te parece mejor para mover ethers & Tokens ?

2- Todos los que has colgado del arbol de Mami son tokens de ETH ? Se guardan como Augur, por ejemplo ? / SIn wallet propia ni gaitas, directamente en una de ETH ?

Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## Claudius (14 May 2017)

danjian dijo:


> Enserio lo de poloniex no es ni medio normal ... cada vez se lagea mas y hunde todo a su paso, nadie serio invertiría en altcoins viendo como el progreso de dias/semanas se va a la mierda en minutos.



Pues cambiate...  ni que fuera la única..


----------



## Divad (14 May 2017)

@juli: Sobre Mist no lo he probado, aunque según acabo de leer no lo aconsejan todavía.
Releases · ethereum/mist · GitHub

La wallet funciona correctamente.

2) Sí, sí y no. 

Para guardar las criptos ERC20 (ETH y todos los tokens ligados a la madre) está TokenCard
AMA with TokenCard founder Mel Gelderman. 8pm EST. Saturday, May 13th. (self.TokenCard) (Gibraltar apoya ETH, estaría bien ojear las preguntas y respuestas que han dado)

El mayor banco de Japón convertirá una tarjeta de crédito en una plataforma de divisas digitales

mufg barcelona
mufg madrid

La putada que solo ofrecen sus servicios para empresas ¬¬"


----------



## juli (14 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> @juli: Sobre Mist no lo he probado, aunque según acabo de leer no lo aconsejan todavía.
> Releases · ethereum/mist · GitHub
> 
> La wallet funciona correctamente.



No, si yo esa misma wallet ya la había usado, LA MISMA wallet, no el mismo modelo. Y era muy cómoda comparando con las paper wallets / por cierto, y en general, no sólo sobre ETH : cuál es el sistema más seguro ? Paper wallet...o cliente y blockchain ? / , pero me pasé a las paperwallets y tras volver ahora, un mes después a ese programa...recargo la blockchain Y NO HACE TRANSFERENCIAS. Hace todo el proceso, incluso valida el password en la salida...Y NADA .  ...pero he enviado en el pasado decenas de transfers por ahí. :ouch:

---------- Post added 14-may-2017 at 10:49 ----------

GAMECredits, ATH ...pero del de pasito a pasito , que no parece un pumpeo. A ver si anima al personal.


----------



## Divad (14 May 2017)

Lo más seguro es paper wallet. El cliente si usas linux mejor (muchos deben de estar esperando la clase magistral en seguridad del profe Claudius para botear linux en ram) 

Todos los token ligados a la red ETH están subiendo, la que ha destacado es Round, se consolida en el puesto 10. 

Cuando la expuse el otro día quise meterle fichas, pues las apuestas en los juegos DOTA2, LOL,... que mueven millones de $ es una buena mina de oro. Ya podrían añadirla en bittrex o kraken coño, tener que registrarse en cada exchange es un coñazo :XX:


----------



## paketazo (14 May 2017)

XVC lleva desde que la mentamos aquí la semana pasada un +60%.

No sé si será algo serio, pero no ha sido un pump excesivamente explosivo, parece más acumulación y luego buy wall para mantener arriba.

Veremos a ver que sale.

Un saludo


----------



## psiloman (14 May 2017)

Voy a hacer un comentario para recién llegados al hilo.

Empiezo a usar las gráficas en dólares para ver las cotizaciones, antes las miraba siempre en referencia a btc. Últimamente no me siento cómodo cuando tengo bitcoins provenientes de una venta mucho tiempo, los suelo invertir rápido.

No tengo nada contra bitcoin, ojalá tuviera 1000, y lo sigo usando para comprar criptos sin par en otras monedas. Mi inversión en criptos no es muy elevada por ahora, y estoy ganando mucho más invirtiendo en Alts que en bitcoin.

A lo tonto, como el que no quiere la cosa, puede llegar a 3000, 5000 o donde llegue, pero cuando Eth, Dash y compañía despeguen en serio y la gente empiece a usarlos como refugio cuando llueva, cuidado.

Un panorama diferente tendríamos si mañana nos levantamos con un bitcoin sin guerras internas. Mientras, una cartera diversificada parece preferible a todo en btc, teniendo en cuenta también que la rentabilidad de otras Alts es superior.

Es un análisis muy básico, el verdadero valor de mi comentario lo aporta el que yo no estoy enamorado de ninguna moneda, hablo sin pasión, interés o apego por ninguna. Mi único interés es hacer crecer mi cartera en criptos.


----------



## juli (14 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Lo más seguro es paper wallet. El cliente si usas linux mejor (muchos deben de estar esperando la clase magistral en seguridad del profe Claudius para botear linux en ram)
> 
> Todos los token ligados a la red ETH están subiendo, la que ha destacado es Round, se consolida en el puesto 10.
> 
> Cuando la expuse el otro día quise meterle fichas, pues las apuestas en los juegos DOTA2, LOL,... que mueven millones de $ es una buena mina de oro. Ya podrían añadirla en bittrex o kraken coño, tener que registrarse en cada exchange es un coñazo :XX:



OK...pero la tarjeta dice que nose guardan los tokens en ella, sino que está ligada a una wallet.

Qué wallet es ésa ? / se supone que capaz de albergar todos los tokens de ETH /

---------- Post added 14-may-2017 at 11:57 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> XVC ...



No encuentro esa referencia. Cuál es ? Hay una errata ?


----------



## Claudius (14 May 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> A lo tonto, como el que no quiere la cosa, puede llegar a 3000, 5000 o donde llegue, pero cuando Eth, Dash y compañía despeguen en serio y la gente empiece a usarlos como refugio cuando llueva, cuidado.
> 
> Un panorama diferente tendríamos si mañana nos levantamos con un bitcoin sin guerras internas. Mientras, una cartera diversificada parece preferible a todo en btc, teniendo en cuenta también que la rentabilidad de otras Alts es superior.



Aunque mañana, el chino kudeiro desbloqueara el secuestro en Bitcoin, (escenario posible, porque estará acumulando tokens), a nivel técnico tiene una parada de año y medio, qué su ya rival perdón 'amigo' Litecoin no.

Luego tiene un gran problema, las fee que ya empezáis muchos a ver, entrar en el primer bloque son 4$ y subiendo, si el chino desbloquea, puede haber una burbuja y la entrada podría llegar a lo que quisieran -los chinos (minería)- 10$? 100$? 

La adopción de nuevos usuarios (Japón, está aumentando el volumen), pasará por entrar y cambiar a otros token, desde el que quiere usar para mover valor, hasta el que quiere especular. el % de ROI en ripple por poner una, es mucho mayor que el de btc, si la pumpean y estás dentro como habréis comprobado en 8h tenéis un doblete, cosa que a btc pumpeada la lleva semanas, lo único es que tengáis par de salida a USD/

Cualquiera que se marcara un 'bluearrow' (meter todos su capital disponible) cuando salté el comentario de mi cacharro  (a 0.5ctms), hoy lo puede volver retornar a EUR. (no ha habido aumento de patrimonio para hacienda, por ser el mismo año fiscal y misma cantidad) y tener el resto 'en la nube' para operar. 
O en el mismo año hacerse pitufeos hasta llegar al 10% sobre el capital inicial invertido para que os paguéis unas cenas.


----------



## paketazo (14 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> ---------- Post added 14-may-2017 at 11:57 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> No encuentro esa referencia. Cuál es ? Hay una errata ?





paketazo dijo:


> *alxemi * no se si llevas alguna Vcash, creo que el developer está terminando la nueva GUI wallet y me ha llamado la atención un muro que lleva unas cuantas horas de 100 BTC en buy...
> 
> échale un vistazo y dime como lo ves
> 
> Buen día




aquí se lo comenté a Alxemi


----------



## Divad (14 May 2017)

@psiloman: La idea de diversificar la aprendí aquí y la verdad que va de perlas salvo una rana que la tengo en venta si llega al límite fijado (igual, con un pequeño boom en las criptos se dispara) y me la quito de encima con beneficios :: 

@juli: Van a salir un chorro de hijos ligados a ETH y tener cientos de wallet es una locura. Con TokenCard los tendrás todos en una wallet ligada a ETH. 

También está Pluton (Plutus) que servirá para hacer pagos con el móvil vía NPC. 

Otro modo de pago será con zcash, la criptoparaiso oficial de ETH ::


----------



## psiloman (14 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Aunque mañana, el chino kudeiro desbloqueara el secuestro en Bitcoin, (escenario posible, porque estará acumulando tokens), a nivel técnico tiene una parada de año y medio, qué su ya rival perdón 'amigo' Litecoin no.
> 
> Luego tiene un gran problema, las fee que ya empezáis muchos a ver, entrar en el primer bloque son 4$ y subiendo, si el chino desbloquea, puede haber una burbuja y la entrada podría llegar a lo que quisieran -los chinos (minería)- 10$? 100$?
> 
> ...



Claudius es buena estrategia la que señalas al final de tu comentario para este año 2017, salirse con lo metido en Fiat (yo empecé a invertir en Alts en Enero del 2017), de cara a Hacienda lo comido por lo servido.

Pero si el año que viene he hecho un X5 con lo dejado en la nube, puedo pasar a Fiat algo y sigue siendo legal?, pagando los impuestos pertinentes cuando corresponda claro.

No me va a decir Hacienda: de donde sale esta pasta?. El caso es que sí puedo decir de donde sale si le enseño los listados de negociación en los Exchanges.


----------



## Claudius (14 May 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Claudius es buena estrategia la que señalas al final de tu comentario para este año 2017, salirse con lo metido en Fiat (yo empecé a invertir en Alts en Enero del 2017), de cara a Hacienda lo comido por lo servido.
> 
> Pero si el año que viene he hecho un X5 con lo dejado en la nube, puedo pasar a Fiat algo y sigue siendo legal?, pagando los impuestos pertinentes cuando corresponda claro.
> 
> No me va a decir Hacienda: de donde sale esta pasta?. El caso es que sí puedo decir de donde sale si le enseño los listados de negociación en los Exchanges.



Es que depende..., si eres un ahorrador/inversor o una gran fortuna aburrida, que estás en el foro, o te has echo en 1 año el millón y medio que se llegó a consenso para ser rico hace unas page en el hilo. 

En el primer caso
Si lo sacas a cuenta bancaria, *si*...

Si te lo sacas en n tarjetas cargables en cryptos, puedes tener cash para hacer tu día a día, y usando e-commerce como amazon que acepta tarjetas regalos.

En el segundo caso, ehhh asesorarte.

Ahora que se ha puesto de moda el ramsom con pagos a los medios generalistas:

[youtube]ZqQ9_SDZA-w[/youtube]

Por cierto del 2015..
 8:

Del 2016..
Ransomware y el rastreo de los pagos en bitcoin


----------



## Divad (14 May 2017)

Comparto el fichero para que algún alma con ganas de colaborar ayude a ir completando o corrigiendo.

ETH.140517

Link a la página para cargar el fichero: yworks


----------



## catoshi (14 May 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> El estado no necesita tener bits para quitártelos, le basta con información sobre por ejemplo fechas de compra, venta donde has utilizado una cuenta bancaria... Es como decir que el oro es natural y por tanto los estados nada tienen que decir... Que chorrada es esta? :rolleye:...
> 
> De hecho si tú puedes comprar criptomonedas es porque existe una legislación que de hecho lo permite, que permite esas páginas abiertas y ese contacto entre personas de diferentes partes... O que te permite pagar en Fiat desde x cuenta... Has dejado un reguero de información salvo que los hayas comprado en metálico en una plaza... Mañana se te podría exigir pagar en función de estas operaciones, si los perdiste, si pagas con el terreno de tu abuelo, o sin compraste chocolatinas con ellos al estado le da igual... :rolleye:
> 
> ...





Obvio que si los compras mediante transacciones bancarias, el estado te puede exigir donde estan esos bitcoins que has comprado si asi lo desea, pero es algo obvio.


Por el contrario si tu ofreces bienes y servicios a cambio de bitcoin, el estado no va a saber en su vida si tienes o no bitcoins.

Lo mismo se usan para comprar directamente. 

Entonces se cierra el circulo y el estado ahi no puede hacer nada, y ahi es donde vamos una vez se carguen al cash. O tu te crees que la gente va a pasar de trabajar en B a reportar el 100% de un dia para otro habiendo una alternativa? :: (sobretodo los que a duras penas llegan a fin de mes y lo hacen gracias a trabajos en B)

Una vez llegados a ese punto, todos esos bitcoins no se venderan por que no saldran de ese circulo de oferta de bienes y servicios y uso del mismo bitcoin para comprar otros bienes y servicios nunca tocando el sistema bancario, lo cual hara aun mas que el precio tienda al alza.

---------- Post added 14-may-2017 at 20:14 ----------

Sobre las altcoins:

DASH es un timo, no se cuantas veces hay que decirlo... no me tomaria esta crypto en serio para nada mas que especulaciones a corto plazo.

ETH: Conceptos interesantes, pero una bomba que te puede estallar si por lo que sea se repite otro DAO, o se encuentra una falla fatal imprevista debido a que es turing complete. Ademas habran fuegos de artificio cuando se produzca el fork a PoS.

Como especulacion, es una especulacion buena. Comprar cuando se pone plana aguantar hasta el proximo pump por X noticia suele funcionar.

LTC: Buena opcion, mientras BTC este bloqueado por la falta de segwit, a LTC le esperan noticias interesantes. LTC ya a entrado en el libro de la historia de las criptomonedas por hacer la primera transacion en lightning network real (no testnet).


Blockstream - Major Milestone: The First Lightning Payment on Litecoin pays from Zurich to San Francisco



Podria ayudar a BTC mediante las atomic cross chain transactions:


a_Cat_named_Joe comments on In the mean time LTC is on it's last block to get segwit!

My Vision For SegWit And Lightning Networks On Litecoin And Bitcoin

Ya avise hace meses, LTC era una buena opcion, me insultaron por proponer comprar una alt claro.

Ahora habra que ver como evoluciona, pero mientras BTC no tenga segwit, todo lo interesante se va a desarrollar en LTC, por eso no veo imposible pasar el ATH. Veo bien guardar un %.

Eso si, a los chinos les da por activar segwit, habra dumpeo, pero vamos, no tiene pinta de que vaya a pasar.

El resto de altcoins es humo, aunque hay propuestas interesantes por ahi y se puede ganar mucha pasta, no os despiteis: el 99% solo quieren vuestros BTC.


----------



## paketazo (14 May 2017)

catoshi dijo:


> [/COLOR]Sobre las altcoins:
> 
> DASH es un timo, no se cuantas veces hay que decirlo... no me tomaria esta crypto en serio para nada mas que especulaciones a corto plazo.
> 
> ...



Muchas altcoins son tanto timo como BTC, solo depende del numero de personas que se impliquen en el timo.

BTC es la que más timados posee por ahora, por eso parece la mejor opción de futuro...ETH comienza a tener un gran número de timados, al igual que otras que se le acercan , DASH. LTC...

Pero la que gana de calle es el timo $, que es la que por mayoría hoy tiene mayor número de seguidores timados, y por lo tanto las matan callando y usan ese medio de cambio o timo.

Es como si te cuelan un billete falso como la nieve negra...coges y se lo cuelas al siguiente, y así sucesivamente...así que ese billete es un medio de intercambio comercial óptimo, mientras nadie se plantee si es verdadero o falso.

Así que de momento, todo el humo empieza y termina en el mismo punto...número de seguidores que lo apoyan.

Un saludo.


----------



## djun (14 May 2017)

Quizás coinmarketcap no está bien actualizado. Estoy viendo Vcash (XVC) en Bittrex a 0.00013206 BTC, mientras que en coimarketscap está a 0.00015591 BTC.

Es bastante diferencia, no? ¿A vosotros también os pasa lo mismo?


----------



## paketazo (14 May 2017)

djun dijo:


> Quizás coinmarketcap no está bien actualizado. Estoy viendo Vcash (XVC) en Bittrex a 0.00013206 BTC, mientras que en coimarketscap está a 0.00015591 BTC.
> 
> Es bastante diferencia, no? ¿A vosotros también os pasa lo mismo?



La clave está en que no hay posibilidad de depósitos en Poloniex, por lo tanto ahí se está especulando a "fuego" con esta coin, ya que el float es el que tiene polo para poder hacer el movimiento.

Es como si no existiera conexión entre polo y bittrex, ya que es imposible mandar de uno a otro exchanger.

Cuando se permita hacer depósitos en polo, se igualarán los precios.

Un saludo


----------



## ciberobrero (14 May 2017)

Para los que estéis pensando en participar en la ICO de Tezos, he pensado en un método de valoración para saber si estamos en ganga, precio justo o robo.

Tezos es un proyecto que básicamente no aporta nada a Ethereum aparte de la autogobernanza, que expone, a su vez, nuevos problemas como apuntó V. Buterin. Por tanto lo compararemos con Ethereum.

Por la complejidad del proceso vamos a hacer estimaciones crudas. Tezos sólo tiene un repositorio principal con su cliente, mientras que Ethereum tiene 3 clientes, un compilador robusto, una libreria testeada para comunicación con Javascript, varios frameworks de desarrollo de ciclo de vida, un DNS interno a la red cuya puja por dominios está batiendo records y varios proyectos ya maduros funcionando en la red. por no entrar en valoraciones de la comunidad existente y cohesionada.

Para hacerlo sencillo, nos fijaremos únicamente en el número de commits, y haré una estimación del número de commits de los proyectos maduros (tales como Augur, Golem, Ethlance, ENS, etc)

Cliente Tezos:
- OCaml: 440
Clientes Etereum:
- Go: 8490
- C++: 30652
- Java: 4376
- Python: 2565

Supongamos que hay 10 proyectos maduros o con futuro sobre Ethereum actualmente y concedamos ventaja a Tezos asingandoles el mismo numero commits que el cliente de Tezos (442), lo que no es cierto puesto que si estan maduros, serán muchos mas commits. Esto hace nuestro cociente:

442/(8490 + 30652 + 4376 + 2565 + 10*442) = 0.0087519553293864
0.0087519553293864 x 80 euros/eth = 0.7 euros/tezo

Esto estaría en el terreno ya del robo, puesto que hemos concedido ventaja a Tezos minimizando la importancia de los proyectos actuales de Ethereum. Por otro lado, asignando el max(commits) a 10 posibles proyectos, tendremos la frontera con la ganga:
442/(8490 + 30652 + 4376 + 2565 + 10*30652 ) = 0.001253534428238
0.001253534428238 x 80 = 0.1 cencimo de euro/tezo

Yo la ganga la situaria en mucho menos, 0.1 centimo o menos.

Edito: Habría que ajustar inflaciones, pero no conozco datos de tezos sobre esto.


----------



## Alxemi (14 May 2017)

Buenas,

Llevo algunos días desaparecido y sin seguir el foro por acumulación de marrones, personales y laborales, solo comentar que he leído algunas páginas atrás la propuesta de incluir algo en el primer post, no voy a poder, pero no tengáis problema en comenzar un hilo nuevo y hacerlo,

En el grupo de telegram si estoy, aunque somos cuatro gatos, pero bueno 

Sobre el grupo de telegram, lo he hecho publico para que nadie se quede sin entrar si quiere (antes era privado y tenia que pasar invitacion por MP), se llama criptotradingburbuja, lo podeis buscar en la app o seguir Telegram: Contact @criptotradingburbuja

La verdad es que con telegram es muy comodo, os invito a que os paseis,

un saludo


----------



## Donald Draper (15 May 2017)

ETH adelantando en cotización a DASH por la derecha


----------



## juli (15 May 2017)

Donald Draper dijo:


> ETH adelantando en cotización a DASH por la derecha



Estaría muy bien que Claudius se explayara algo sobre una reorientación tendente a la especulación pura y dura que deslizó hace unos días. Holdear Dash en este desangrado se está convirtiendo en un lujo de ricos....como los que se supone que tienen los MN agarrados con uñas y dientes.

La verdad es que hoy por hoy, lo de la "moneda popular" empieza a sonar a milonga que echa para atrás . Con ese discurso oficial, que su situación se reduzca a saquear pump%dumps del 5/10% del lateral diario es penoso.

Si al menos tenemos más info de un tratamiento decididamente especulativo en perspectiva, algo habría a lo que remitirse. HOY, es ordeñar la volatilidad diaria y poco más.


----------



## paketazo (15 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Estaría muy bien que Claudius se explayara algo sobre una reorientación tendente a la especulación pura y dura que deslizó hace unos días. Holdear Dash en este desangrado se está convirtiendo en un lujo de ricos....como los que se supone que tienen los MN agarrados con uñas y dientes.
> 
> La verdad es que hoy por hoy, lo de la "moneda popular" empieza a sonar a milonga que echa para atrás . Con ese discurso oficial, que su situación se reduzca a saquear pump%dumps del 5/10% del lateral diario es penoso.
> 
> Si al menos tenemos más info de un tratamiento decididamente especulativo en perspectiva, algo habría a lo que remitirse. HOY, es ordeñar la volatilidad diaria y poco más.



Tenéis que aprender a identificar patrones acumulativos y distributivos en las gráficas diarias.

Dejando claro de antemano que todo puede pasar en estos mercados, solo tenéis que ir mirando charts de las monedas, aplicarles osciladores e indicadores, y sobre todo medias móviles y volúmenes.

Lo más evidente en la mayoría de los casos es:

1- lateral tedioso con apenas oscilaciones de +-20 entre máximos y mínimos. (puede durar semanas o meses)

2- una salida explosiva que regresa tras horas o días al punto de partida.

3- subida ordenada lenta por encima de las medias móviles.

4-subida explosiva que dura varios días o semanas (con vaivenes), y con gran volumen, aparecen pumpeadores por todos lados.

5- lateral bajista, que dura semanas o meses, y que hace que los eufóricos del punto 4, consideren que los están sangrando, y tras no vender en máximos, acaban vendiendo cerca de los mínimos relativos de la última subida.

6- regreso al punto 1

Esto es bastante aplicable a estos mercados nuevos, en los mercados consolidados, hay otros parámetros que complican mucho más la ecuación.

Si tuviera que colocar a Dash en uno de estos puntos, creo que andaría en el punto 5, cerquita del 6.

Ripple estaría en el punto 4

Un saludo, y suerte a todos.


----------



## juli (15 May 2017)

No, si ese lateral, a nada que le metas volumen, es bien jugoso. Y la garantía de los MN te da tranqulidad de que ponerte 10 pavos abajo no te levará a los infiernos. 

Pero con la vendida de moto de Dash, no es plan. No tiene nada que ver...y peor, no trasciende nada ni se advina espacio ni munición para la tan manida "moneda popular".

Para mí, sin acuñar una imagen de marca poderosa del "miliDash" como un todo / orientado y fuertemente acuñado a la psique y manejo popular / o una propuesta de enganche "plug and play" para otras coins a un sistema de pagos eficaz y barato / o,por supuesto, su expresión a juicio y medida de quienes planifiquen esos temas...pero en esa línea / el producto que se vendió en su día sencillamente es imposible de implantar , ni por precio ni por existencias.

A día de hoy, al igual que BTC con sus gigacomisiones sobre las que tanto se ha despotricado, a ver quién puede defender Dash como dinero popular.


----------



## juli (15 May 2017)

Por cierto, paketazo, que ésto sí que puede ser muy práctico...cuál es una estrategia razonable ante un lateral bajista de meses ?

Lo digo porque holdear Dash a 90 pavos si se tienen unos cuantos mientras hay petadas razonables alrededor, tiene su aquél , pero quizás convenga más de cualquier modo. Y hablo de una estrategia conservadora , no de jugarte todo a rojo y negro, que para éso siempre es tiempo.


Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Claudius (15 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Estaría muy bien que Claudius se explayara algo sobre una reorientación tendente a la especulación pura y dura que deslizó hace unos días. Holdear Dash en este desangrado se está convirtiendo en un lujo de ricos....como los que se supone que tienen los MN agarrados con uñas y dientes.
> 
> La verdad es que hoy por hoy, lo de la "moneda popular" empieza a sonar a milonga que echa para atrás . Con ese discurso oficial, que su situación se reduzca a saquear pump%dumps del 5/10% del lateral diario es penoso.
> 
> Si al menos tenemos más info de un tratamiento decididamente especulativo en perspectiva, algo habría a lo que remitirse. HOY, es ordeñar la volatilidad diaria y poco más.



Estáis infectados con la fiebre del oro del s. xxi 

Eespero que alguno en 3 meses halla echo lo más importante ROI en 1 trimestre ejem. los 1000+100 eur invertidos les tenga en fiat en su cuenta corriente, y el resto ya podéis jugar a vuestro ritmo.

Si Poloniex o Bitfinex se marca un mtgox 2.0 si no tenéis tokens dentro daros por satisfechos, y la bajada puede ser épica en las altcoin si el primero ocurre, que ya empiezan los síntomas de que algo raro puede pasar.

Así que de Dash, ni idea si se irá a los 1000$ o al 1$, ni cuando. Qué no os convence un token para vuestras perspectivas especulativas (título del hilo) pues a vender. La especulación no es '*hold*', yo invierto no especulo.


Hasta que no pase la feria consensus 2017 
Consensus 2017 - Agenda - CoinDesk
dónde se reunen los más relevantes líderes de proyectos y emprendimientos en BC, no creo que se sepa mucho, supongo que todos tengan as en la manga para hacer público, ya que el foco de la industria estará esos días enfocado en ella. (como si fuera la feria del auto)
Así que estará de lateral. 7$ por token, no está mal si le metéis 2-3 viajes.


----------



## sagunto1234 (15 May 2017)

algo no me cuadra de este tipo de especulacion: aparentemente todos ganan y nadie pierde,

quiero saber si hay casos de gente que metiera mil euros o algo asi y acabe perdiendo?
es que si todo sube, es muy facil esperar


----------



## bizkaiarober (15 May 2017)

Cada vez que inicio sesión en Coinbase me dice que estoy utilizando un dispositivo nuevo y tengo que autorizarlo, es por la IP dinámica del ordenador?


----------



## Morsa (15 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Estáis infectados con la fiebre del oro del s. xxi
> 
> Eespero que alguno en 3 meses halla echo lo más importante ROI en 1 trimestre ejem. los 1000+100 eur invertidos les tenga en fiat en su cuenta corriente, y el resto ya podéis jugar a vuestro ritmo.
> 
> Si Poloniex o Bitfinex se marca un mtgox 2.0 si no tenéis tokens dentro daros por satisfechos, y la bajada puede ser épica en las altcoin si el primero ocurre, que ya empiezan los síntomas de que algo raro puede pasar.



Personalmente estoy en ello, pero me pille una máquina nueva para sacar coins y aún no me han entregado nada...

Tenéis experiencia en hacer una transferencia del orden de 1500 € y que luego Montoro no os venga a dar la brasa? Es algo menos de lo que metí, así que no estaría en plusvalías, pero no quiero rollos.

Haré la consulta a un gestor igualmente, pero si alguien tiene la experiencia de años anteriores, me valdría..

PD- Creo también que mejor ir con cabeza, que no esperar que o te salta la inversión un 30% en un día o estás perdiendo dinero. 

Hace tres meses , la mayoría de los alcoineros no habían visto estas cifras ni en los comics...


----------



## common sense (15 May 2017)

sagunto1234 dijo:


> algo no me cuadra de este tipo de especulacion: aparentemente todos ganan y nadie pierde,
> 
> quiero saber si hay casos de gente que metiera mil euros o algo asi y acabe perdiendo?
> es que si todo sube, es muy facil esperar



Dedicale tiempo a estudiar la tecnologia, y despues preguntate: tiene futuro??

Si la respuesta es si, metele dinero que puedes perder.

Si la respuesta es no, metele una cantidad de broma, para pasar el rato y asi podras decir yo estuve alli, pero me equivoque y pense que no tenia futuro.


----------



## Madmarxius (15 May 2017)

Ripple explorando el cielo, como lo veis?


----------



## ciberobrero (15 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Tenéis que aprender a identificar patrones acumulativos y distributivos en las gráficas diarias.
> 
> Dejando claro de antemano que todo puede pasar en estos mercados, solo tenéis que ir mirando charts de las monedas, aplicarles osciladores e indicadores, y sobre todo medias móviles y volúmenes.
> 
> ...




Litecoin en el 6


----------



## paketazo (15 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Por cierto, paketazo, que ésto sí que puede ser muy práctico...cuál es una estrategia razonable ante un lateral bajista de meses ?
> 
> Lo digo porque holdear Dash a 90 pavos si se tienen unos cuantos mientras hay petadas razonables alrededor, tiene su aquél , pero quizás convenga más de cualquier modo. Y hablo de una estrategia conservadora , no de jugarte todo a rojo y negro, que para éso siempre es tiempo.
> 
> ...



Mira, aquí la estrategia es saber el horizonte de inversión que te planteas, y si realmente crees en la inversión, o te subes al tren por que ves que tiene buena pinta.

Tu si eres medio especulador, has de vender cuando en diario veas que la media de 50 está perdida y en pendiente negativa. Ya que puede tardar semanas o meses en recuperarla...o nunca si se va al tacho la coin.

Por otra parte si eres inversor convencido, solo te fijarás en fundamentales del estilo: Distribución, numero de exchangers, volumen diario, seguidores en foros, hashrate, si los holders con más coins se mueven (acumulan o distribuyen)

La clave de esto, es tener seguridad en lo que decides. He visto a gente convencida de que Gowex (ya que la menta el compañero), sería telefónica 2.0...o que NPG sería la nueva LG...

Hay que tener mucho cuidado, y no ver solo lo que queremos ver, ya que ese es el mayor de los peligros.

Yo sé que en ocasiones he pecado de "pardillo"...bueno, mejor lo pongo sin comillas: pardillo

Mi último caso fue holdear Vcash, y el fallo vino solo por un detalle, la tecnología era buena, los charts eran perfectos, las noticias cojonudas, era de lo mejor que había hace un año en el mercado crypto...pero el gran fallo fue que su developer era una persona anónima, y eso le dio la posibilidad de abandonar el proyecto de malas maneras tras haber vendido sus coins.

Volverá a pasarme, seguro, por eso hay que tratar de ver lo que no vemos...y por eso ando por aquí, para abrir, y abrirme los ojos. 

Un saludo


----------



## Kondarra (15 May 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Llevo algunos días desaparecido y sin seguir el foro por acumulación de marrones, personales y laborales, solo comentar que he leído algunas páginas atrás la propuesta de incluir algo en el primer post, no voy a poder, pero no tengáis problema en comenzar un hilo nuevo y hacerlo,
> 
> ...





Ya somos dos liados. De aquí a verano me han metido un gol por la escuadra y voy a estar bastante ocupado.


----------



## Claudius (15 May 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Por otro lado aquí vas a ver a los to the Moon, si mañana alguno se queda en calzoncillos por una inversión ruinosa habrá silencio... No es que no haya casos, es que no hacen ruido.... Es como lo de Gowex , la fiesta se apaga en cuanto acaba el champán... ::



Qué pasado eres con la comparativa de Gowex, yo tengo proyectos de momento parados, que me la trae floja a lo que cotizen en usd los token, ya que estos van a servir para dar soluciones tecnológicas a problemas que hoy no tienen, en varios sectores y mejorando productividad en bienes y servicios.

Y no tengo prisa alguna.., es como los bares hay mercado para todos por zonas geográficas..

---------- Post added 15-may-2017 at 15:43 ----------




Morsa dijo:


> Tenéis experiencia en hacer una transferencia del orden de 1500 € y que luego Montoro no os venga a dar la brasa? Es algo menos de lo que metí, así que no estaría en plusvalías, pero no quiero rollos.
> 
> Haré la consulta a un gestor igualmente, pero si alguien tiene la experiencia de años anteriores, me valdría..
> 
> ...




Movimientos de 900 eur. en transferencias dentro de la UE, puntuales al año no dice nada..
Además, si esos 900, te los sacas en tarjeta y te los fundes ahora en Agosto, ya me dirás tu.
En 2 transfer.

1500 eur. Ay señor....


----------



## ukelele (15 May 2017)

Hola, saludos a todos, esta es mi primera intervención en este hilo, pero el tema de las criptodivisas siempre me ha interesado mucho. Digamos que tengo un almacén muerto de risa lejos de la civilización y me he estado planteando el tema de adquirir un minero ASIC de esos, pero estoy muy pez.

Así que perdón si esto se ha comentado antes (no me he leído las 321 páginas del hilo ) pero tenía unas cuantas dudas:

- ¿A día de hoy sigue valiendo la pena adquirir un cacharro de estos? He leído que el principal problema es que se calientan una animalada y gastan mucha corriente, aunque en este caso ninguna de las dos supondría mucho problema.

- ¿Minar es un proceso complicado? He visto opiniones de todo tipo, desde las que dicen que tu intervención es básicamente nula si dispones del software hasta los que comentan que hay que ser usuario avanzado y que no lo puede hacer cualquiera, blablabla. Me gustaría recabar opiniones reales de mineros  y saber cómo funciona lo de unirse a un pool, etc.

- ¿Vale la pena liarse a minar bitcoins o sale más a cuenta a día de hoy tirar por una altcoin? Imagino que puedes tener varias docenas de wallets si quieres e ir jugando con las cotizaciones de unas y otras, pero no entiendo por qué el bitcoin tiende a valer muchísimo más que cualquier otra. Imagino que la dificultad a la hora de resolver bloques tendrá algo que ver, pero ¿hay alguna alt cuyo ratio tiempo/gasto energético sea muy favorable con respecto a los bitcoins? Todo esto teniendo en cuenta la gigantesca volatilidad de todo esto, claro.

Gracias de antebrazo


----------



## Claudius (15 May 2017)

ukelele dijo:


> Hola, saludos a todos, esta es mi primera intervención en este hilo, pero el tema de las criptodivisas siempre me ha interesado mucho. Digamos que tengo un almacén muerto de risa lejos de la civilización y me he estado planteando el tema de adquirir un minero ASIC de esos, pero estoy muy pez.
> 
> Así que perdón si esto se ha comentado antes (no me he leído las 321 páginas del hilo ) pero tenía unas cuantas dudas:
> 
> ...



Todo está tratado, en 3 frases
Minar Bitcoin si no tienes el coste energético a cero es muy poco rentable.

Otras cryptos sería otro cantar..

El coste de explotación y mantenimiento de las instalaciónes de minería 'industrial' es elevado.


----------



## catoshi (15 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Muchas altcoins son tanto timo como BTC, solo depende del numero de personas que se impliquen en el timo.
> 
> BTC es la que más timados posee por ahora, por eso parece la mejor opción de futuro...ETH comienza a tener un gran número de timados, al igual que otras que se le acercan , DASH. LTC...
> 
> ...



No se que definicion de timo tienes. Yo me refiero a nivel tecnico

Darkcoin aka DASH - The biggest ongoing SCAM in crypto


----------



## danjian (15 May 2017)

Que exchange recomendáis para uno que quiere salir de poloniex? bittrex o kraken?


----------



## Claudius (15 May 2017)

catoshi dijo:


> Darkcoin aka DASH - The biggest ongoing SCAM in crypto



Ough! , another XMR user
:XX:


----------



## paketazo (15 May 2017)

catoshi dijo:


> No se que definicion de timo tienes. Yo me refiero a nivel tecnico
> 
> Darkcoin aka DASH - The biggest ongoing SCAM in crypto



Dash Instamine Issue Clarification - Official Communication - Confluence

Eso ya es más viejo que andar "patrás"

De todos modos, solo el tiempo da y quita razón, así que ya veremos.

Un saludo.


----------



## Claudius (15 May 2017)

Y ya que el compañero miró al pasado, veamos el futuro para la Dash scam:
So TedX SLC Didn
Wow. Much wow


----------



## mack008 (15 May 2017)

sagunto1234 dijo:


> algo no me cuadra de este tipo de especulacion: aparentemente todos ganan y nadie pierde,
> 
> quiero saber si hay casos de gente que metiera mil euros o algo asi y acabe perdiendo?
> es que si todo sube, es muy facil esperar



lo que comentas es imposible, cuando una vende otro compra a un determinado precio. cuando uno gana otro pierde. es muy facil decir en un foro quanto se ha ganado, pero raramente se dice lo que uno pierde. los humanos somos asín, je,je

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (15 May 2017)

danjian dijo:


> Que exchange recomendáis para uno que quiere salir de poloniex? bittrex o kraken?



En realidad ninguno, pero si hay que elegir : Kraken.


----------



## juli (15 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Así que de Dash, ni idea si se irá a los 1000$ o al 1$, ni cuando. Qué no os convence un token para vuestras perspectivas especulativas (título del hilo) pues a vender. La especulación no es '*hold*', yo invierto no especulo.



Precisamente.

Sin embargo, hiciste un apunte hace días sobre algunos cambios que no te gustaban demasiado, orientados en principio a que los tenedores de MN tuviesen más peso ...o lucros. Algo en esa línea entendí.

Así las cosas y sabiéndote simpatizante con los planteamientos de "dinero popular" de dash, me preguntaba tu opinión sobre éso y también sobre una bolsa de monedas que se adivina escasa por la influencia de los MN y su "capital requerido" - que, en caso en deber mantenerse en propiedad para disponer de MN , suena bolsa importante inmovilizada - ... en la influencia que pudieras ver en ello en una moneda dinámica y muy orientada al consumo popular, ya que si las importantes comisiones deBTC son una pega importante en ese sentido, los 2 aspectos anteriores de Dash podrían serlo también, al menos, así lo veo yo con el 60% de moneda inmovilizada avalando infraestructura de red.

Quieres una estructura potente para procesar pagos a nivel global ? OK...perfecto. Pero si te cuesta 2/3 de tu pasta ...qué moneda mueves? - Y sí, es una pregunta - 

---------- Post added 15-may-2017 at 17:28 ----------





Claudius dijo:


> Y ya que el compañero miró al pasado, veamos el futuro para la Dash scam:
> So TedX SLC Didn
> Wow. Much wow



bueno...ese artículo tampoco mira demasiado al presente. Desde luego no respecto a la importante cantidad de pasta nueva que ha multiplicado la existente en el último mes y pico como podría ser la del tío de esta chica.

Hace 2 meses Dash ya pasaba de 100 pavos.


----------



## Claudius (15 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Precisamente.
> 
> Sin embargo, hiciste un apunte hace días sobre algunos cambios que no te gustaban demasiado, orientados en principio a que los tenedores de MN tuviesen más peso ...o lucros. Algo en esa línea entendí.



Me entendiste mal. Sinergias con ripple, (el token pro-bancario) y aumento de
aceptación d emás AML/KYC. (Reducción de privacidad) Pero para determinados tipos de pre-productos que sacarían, si se hacen movimientos en nativo con el wallet de Core, seguiría igual.



juli dijo:


> Así las cosas y sabiéndote simpatizante con los planteamientos de "dinero popular" de dash, me preguntaba tu opinión sobre éso



Yo la veo más como un Startup, con un modelo de negocio, una hoja de ruta, objetivos y metas temporales que va cumpliendo, cuya 'acción' es el token, que a diferencia del mercado de 'ahí afuera', te permite comprar bienes y servicios.
Sin marco jurídico (bajo paragüas de fundación de momento).

Cuyo producto es muy innovador, teniendo un fin y competidores consolidados de tecnologías de pago centralizadas (paypal, alipay, etc.)

La Disrupción es que cuando llegue Evolution, tener una cuenta en la plataforma va a ser como con Paypal, solo que tu wallet hará algún tipo de PoS/MN más bajo que los MN actuales dándote un % de interés (como si lo tuvieras en un banco, se socializan los beneficios de la red, que vendrán por las comisiones de uso.) lo cual dará más fortaleza al área de envío instantáneo, la privacidad que ofrece para mi es secundario.
Hay muchos token que dan ya servicios de envío a menos de 10-20sg, (china-coin (lite)) pero no tienen un Front-End incrustado en su propia red, fácil de usar, necesitan el uso de emprendimientos de terceros que levanten software, para interactuar y que no son fáciles de usar.

Por ejemplo Ripple es más rápida y más escalable en TPS, pero no tiene ni wallet nativo actualizado, que lo acerque al público final (que no es para lo que se va a usar, sino para competir con visa, etc.)

Con las contrataciones en Dash recientes, que ya están operativos este su primer més (mayo) la curva de desarrollo seguro que la bajan, se habla a finales de Q4, que tengan producto Evolution. (rumorología).

El asunto será si conseguirán sinergias a parte de patrocinarla en la feria consensus 2017, para acercarlo al mundo real.

Lo bueno, es que estamos en una similitud del boom, de las redes sociales, y antes que llegara facebook, había otras líderes. Quién no compraría acciones de facebook, en la primera oferta.. que le dieran un sillón en el consejo de admo. 

*EDITO*


juli dijo:


> Quieres una estructura potente para procesar pagos a nivel global ? OK...perfecto. Pero si te cuesta 2/3 de tu pasta ...qué moneda mueves? - Y sí, es una pregunta -




The Case for Using mBTC Over BTC Denominations - Bitcoin News

Como especuladores, tenéis que conocer más los productos donde os jugáis los aurelios.


Extrapolable a sucedáneos de Bitcoin, como Dash.


----------



## djun (15 May 2017)

sagunto1234 dijo:


> algo no me cuadra de este tipo de especulacion: aparentemente todos ganan y nadie pierde,
> 
> quiero saber si hay casos de gente que metiera mil euros o algo asi y acabe perdiendo?
> es que si todo sube, es muy facil esperar



Es fácil saber quien pierde. El FIAT cada vez vale menos. El que tiene FIAT pierde. 

Hace poco meses el Market Cap era inferior a 20.000 millones, y ahora está por encima de 54.000 millones de dólares.

A nivel particular hay muchos que tendrán pérdidas con alguna coin que no ha subido lo que uno quería. Por ejemplo yo compré PIVX y ha bajado. También compré Ripple y ha subido mucho, pero solo compré 10 dólares y aunque lo haya multiplicado por 4 creo que sólo me dá para unos pantalones.


----------



## common sense (15 May 2017)

Esto es el tiempo que tarda en confirmarse un deposito cryto, segun Kraken:
Bitcoin: ~60 minutes (6 confirmations required)
Litecoin: ~30 minutes (12 confirmations required)
Dogecoin: ~20 minutes (20 confirmations required)
Namecoin: ~60 minutes (6 confirmations required)
Ripple (XRP): Transactions are immediate 
Lumen (XLM) : Transactions are immediate
Ether (ETH) : ~6 minutes (30 confirmations required)
Ether Classic (ETC) : ~24 minutes (120 confirmations required)
Augur (REP) : ~6 minutes (30 confirmations required)
Iconomi (ICN) : ~6 minutes (30 confirmations required)
Zcash (ZEC) : ~60 minutes (24 confirmations required)
Tether (USDT) : ~60 minutes (6 confirmations required)
Dash (DASH) : ~15 minutes (6 confirmations required)
Gnosis (GNO) : ~6 minutes (30 confirmations required)

Mi tesis, es que las cryptos que subiran en valor, son las que proporcionen un servicio. Ahora mismo, esta claro que ripple y Lumen son las indicadas para transferir dinero alrededor del mundo. Esto es ya el presente, por lo tanto, estas van a *subir como la espuma.* Ripple para grandes bancos y posiblemente Lumen para developers y startups. 

Ether, es la computadora distribuida mundial, y se estan construyendo "on top" unas cuantas daps, que tienen mucho potencial. Ether y su ecosistema es el futuro, potencial inmenso, pero no el presente todavia. 

En mi opinion las crytos, cuya funcion principal es ser deposito de valor, van a subir pero moderadamente.

Creo que la cosa se va despejando, de aqui a final de año y se puede intuir por donde van los tiros.

Queria compartir estos pensamientos y dejarlo por escrito por si tengo que recoger owned.


----------



## juli (15 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> The Case for Using mBTC Over BTC Denominations - Bitcoin News
> 
> Como especuladores, tenéis que conocer más los productos donde os jugáis los aurelios.
> 
> ...



Pues de éso hablaba. de que mili-loquesea, no vende...y desde luego no como el "digital cash" , que es un buen papel de envoltorio. Por cierto, no sé dónde está la especulación en tomar la palabra a los discursos de "digital cash" de hace unos meses...sinceramente, yo diría que es al contrario.

De cualquier modo, con la tarifa de BTC , ese debate, ni procede : Qué comerciante o comprador se come el picazo de comisión ? porque esa barrera es previa a la idoneidad e impacto de un palabro. Sencillamente no es moneda, hoy, para esos menesteres. A mí lo que me ha gustado siempre de Dash y parecido un gran acierto, pero ahora no veo, es precisamente que sí lo parecía - de hecho, el tal Ryan Taylor así lo anunciaba -. 

En fin, no veo nada que me haga descartar que el peso de la pasta avalando MN y el precio de la moneda la limitarían muchísimo dada su baja emisión y éso me descoloca y creo que desencaja con la exposición oficial de unos meses a esta parte.

Lo que sí entiendo que plantea Evolution es una infraestructura física y gigantesca global de micropagos , lo que ante esa falta de espacio comentada sería una patada adelante y personalmente estaría totalmente de acuerdo. Pero éso serían más problemas para la cuestión mencionada de la emisión ...siempre que se entienda Dash como la moneda de ese sistema , la sangre que corra por ese cuerpo , la gasolina de ese motor. Personalmente sin otras monedas que se enchufen a una infraestructura privilegiada de pagos, una atomización práctica del Dash o un concepto del Dash primigenio - éste - como fuente de todo lo anterior y posiblemente ajeno al tráfico monetario físico propiamente dicho, sigo sin ver dónde puede encontrar espacio en su propia moneda y entiendo la cuestión importantísima dado su planteamiento.


----------



## Claudius (15 May 2017)

common sense dijo:


> Esto es el tiempo que tarda en confirmarse un deposito cryto, segun Kraken:
> Bitcoin: ~60 minutes (6 confirmations required)
> Litecoin: ~30 minutes (12 confirmations required)
> Dogecoin: ~20 minutes (20 confirmations required)
> ...



Esa métrica no la veo muy bien encaminada (mi opinión) para tu modelo de inversión.

Ejem: Kraken dice
Bitcoin: ~60 minutes (6 confirmations required)

A partir de la 3 (30 minutos) se podría dar como una transferencia asegurada en destino, por el tema de ser* reversible*. Muchos sitios te la ponían a partir de la 2 o incluso la uno, a tu disposición. 

Kraken, te dice que en la 6 te la pone disponible en *tu* cuenta.

Por ejemplo para mi, china-coin es la de más potencial para lo que dices, dentro de las 'libertarias'.


----------



## juli (15 May 2017)

@common sense

Muy de acuerdo.

El caso es que la rapidez de transacción es mucho más importante en unas coins que en otras. No sólo en cuanto a que sean reaerva de valor, sino al servicio principal que ofrezcan. 

ETH ,por ejemplo ,se supone que lleva un gran aporte y variedad en servicios tecnológicos avanzados y ahí la instantaneidad es secundaria, o lo es más que una coin cuyo leitmotiv son los micropagos. Bitcoin ya se ha zafado de ese debate autoinstituyéndose como el patrón oro al que conduce todo.

Para muchas coins , en tiendo que como el caso de dash , ese aspecto es inherente a su propia naturaleza, o así se ha trasmitido. Teniendo propuestas de ejecución "nmediata" , la papeleta es delicada.


----------



## Claudius (15 May 2017)

dipticos formativos de btc extrapolables
https://criptonoticias.com/imagenes-infografias-bitcoin-blockchain/#axzz4h9g1Hy62


----------



## juli (15 May 2017)

Alguien sabe si las "token cards" están ya funcionando ?


----------



## common sense (15 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Esa métrica no la veo muy bien encaminada (mi opinión) para tu modelo de inversión.
> 
> Ejem: Kraken dice
> Bitcoin: ~60 minutes (6 confirmations required)
> ...



Ok, pero todavia de 30 minutos, a instantaneo va un mundo.


----------



## juli (15 May 2017)

common sense dijo:


> Ok, pero todavia de 30 minutos, a instantaneo va un mundo.



Comprar una camisa y esperar media hora en la tienda. ::

---------- Post added 15-may-2017 at 19:41 ----------




ciberobrero dijo:


> Litecoin en el 6



Es wishfull thinking o lo dices por algo en concreto ?


----------



## paketazo (15 May 2017)

common sense dijo:


> Esto es el tiempo que tarda en confirmarse un deposito cryto, segun Kraken:
> Bitcoin: ~60 minutes (6 confirmations required)
> Litecoin: ~30 minutes (12 confirmations required)
> Dogecoin: ~20 minutes (20 confirmations required)
> ...



Te basas en lo que dice kraken, pero lo que dice kraken se lo pasan por el arco del triunfo la mayoría de wallets.

Hay varias coins de esas que mentas que son instantáneas, que kraken admita instantaneidad en ripple o lumen no quiere decir como te ha apuntado Claudius, que otros exchangers obren de otro modo.

Yo eso en concreto no lo veo como un motivo de inversión, si no más bien como un motivo para usar o no usar kraken según la velocidad o las confirmaciones con las que acepte tu crypto concreta.

Por ejemplo ya lo mencionamos varias veces, Dash y alguna otra en polo son prácticamente instantáneas.

A mi ese punto no me preocuparía demasiado, creo que medio plazo todas serán instantáneas, en la medida de lo posible, incluso BTC cuando haya algún tipo de consenso "dentro de 100 años a este paso"

Un saludo.

Edito para *Juli*:

Los masternodos de Dash, evidentemente restan coins libres en el sistema de pagos, en estos momentos casi un 60%.

Bien, pues te aclaro por ejemplo, que acciones como :

Google tienen un 83% en manos institucionales
Apple un 63%
Microsoft 76%
Facebook 73%

No son masternodos, se les llama en el mercado de acciones manos fuertes o institucionales, en el caso de Dash, se les llama masternodos, y aportan no solo robustez y confianza, si no otros servicios que potencian la red de Dash.

Otro saludo


----------



## juli (15 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Edito para *Juli*:
> 
> Los masternodos de Dash, evidentemente restan coins libres en el sistema de pagos, en estos momentos casi un 60%.
> 
> ...



Muy interesante, gracias. El asunto es que a mí no me preocupa ni en principio, soy crítico con los MN .Lo que me INTRIGA es qué papel va a jugar la moneda restante...porque es de cajón que en una emisión ya peculiarmente reducida , dejar únicamente 1/3 para moneda "cotidiana" es una nimiedad como principal para las transacciones de Dash / aún habría que quitar moneda en manos de gente que especule sin llegar a tener o no querer tener un MasterNode /. Y entiedo que éso va a requerir un planteamiento nuevo en Dash, lo veo evidente, respecto a lo "masticado" hasta ahora. De hecho, hasta sugerí hace semanas que cualquiera podría hacerse con UN DASH , pues iba a ser un bien escaso, ésa fue mi primera reflexión sobre este "descuadre" .

Y esa incógnita me desconcierta. Aunque cada vez menos, pues cada vez lo veo menos como un "desencaje" y más como algo ineludible y que posiblemente dé una nueva dimensión a Dash, pues supongo que es algo obvio sobre su mesa...y veremos cómo / aunque supongo que los tenedores de esta remesa inicial saldrán muy bien parados .

*edito :*

Leyendo ahora, veo que he obviado llamar la atención sobre un aspecto de tu ejemplo e igual el resto del post no se entiende igual por ello...o no como lo entiendo yo.

Esos inversores , esas manos fuertes, ocupan el accionariado, que es un apartado concreto en el desarrollo de esas empresas y su apoyo respalda y empuja el proyecto , la propuesta a desarrollar en sí /para ser gráficos, "dan munición"/. La gran diferencia es que en Dash los grandes tenedores no están detrás, sino que se hacen con la propia moneda , con lo que no empujan ese proyecto desde detrás, sino que lo ocupan y ocupan su elemento principal, con lo que afecta al desarrollo, pero limitándo sus activos, es decir, apropiándose de buena, d hecho , la mayor parte, de la munición.


----------



## Claudius (15 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Lo que me INTRIGA es qué papel va a jugar la moneda restante...porque es de cajón que en una emisión ya peculiarmente reducida ,



A ver si así lo entiendes mejor el tema de la masa monetaria y las uniddes que ponía en el link de Bitcoin:








Hoy pudiera ser que 1 Dash 100 eur.

Y este se puede dividir en: 100.000.000 'dashtoshis' (la unidad divisible más pequeña.

Mañana 1 Dash vale 100.000.000 euros (con 1 dash podrías llegar a cubrir hasta ese valor a euros) con lo que 1 Dashtoshis vale 100 eur.

Así que hoy comprarse unas entradas para la final de champions pudieran valer 1 dash, y mañana 1 datoshis. 

8:


----------



## juli (15 May 2017)

Joder, Claudius...todo claro. Espinete es mi amigo y tal... 


Para éso, deberías acuñar el Datoshi en la psique colectiva, igual que tienes marcado el Dash. No es tan sencillo , no son matemáticas, sino ventas.

Lo que transmite Dash, igual que en su medida BTC ...es que son monedas "caras" y que si no tienes mucha pasta, no puedes ya forrarte...por eso la gente se mete en monedas con infinitos decimales...porque ahí ve su amino dorado por recorrer. De hecho, el artículo que adjuntabas resaltaba especificamente eso , que un BTC era CARO.


----------



## ciberobrero (15 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Comprar una camisa y esperar media hora en la tienda. ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-may-2017 at 19:41 ----------
> 
> ...



Ha caido un 30% desde máximos lo considero una buena entrada a la espera de que el discurso segwit/litecoin salvará a bitcoin/silver to bitcoin gold vuelva a la red.

También me puedo equivocar, pero si va a cero perderé un 30% menos que los que compraron a 35 euros.


----------



## paketazo (15 May 2017)

*Juli* cuando hablaba de holders de referencia en algún grupo accionarial, evidentemente no me pretendía compararlo al 100% con los masternodos de Dash.

Lo que buscaba un poco era poner en situación ambos escenarios:

El accionista cobra por ejemplo dividendos, si es que la empresa los emite.

El accionista tiene voz y voto en las juntas generales (a veces solo a partir de un % determinado)

Un masternodo de Dash, recibe una recompensa al estilo del dividendo.

Un masternodo, tiene poder de decisión a la hora de distribuir el presupuesto.

Está claro que de un lado poseemos acciones, y del otro algo que pretende ser "dinero"

Pero acaso, ¿poseer acciones no es como poseer dinero?

Cualquier entidad te ofrecerá crédito dejando como aval tu cartera accionarial...en cierta medida, si por ejemplo google posee un 83% de manos fuertes, esto hace que la carencia de acciones en el mercado haga subir el precio.

En el caso de Dash, al tener un monto de monedas en manos privadas hace que las restantes en teoría, sean más valoradas, por la ley del valor/escasez 

En el caso de BTC, no hay masternodos, pero sin embargo, hay algún holder "potente", que podría del mismo modo que los masternodos de Dash, reducir el float libre 

¿hace eso peor a BTC?...supongo que eso lo que hace es que el holder sea más afortunado.

Todo esto que se ha escrito para Dash, es aplicable a las monedas con PoS, que hay unas cuantas, por lo tanto, no creo que este planteamiento que usa Dash y otras, reste valor comercial a la moneda, si no que pienso genera un interés o aliciente a los poseedores, lo que otorga otro motivo de valor a la misma, a parte del propio medio de pago. 

Un saludo


----------



## juli (15 May 2017)

Totalmente de acuerdo,paketazo.

Con un matiz CLAVE : 7 millones de monedas. y más de 4 , bloqueadas..para un planteamiento que se declara de ámbito GLOBAL de intercambio monetario. 

Eso es lo que, a mi juicio, marca la muy particular coyuntura de Dash.

Hay monedas como Zcash u otras con los mismos términos de emisión, pero no exponen a los 4 vientos esa vocación GLOBAL de una nueva forma de dinero...son propuestas para minorías, más puntuales, hasta más discretas... La bandera de Dash es el nuevo dinero total POPULAR , el Digital Cash...pese a un nivel de emisión equiparable a un CLAMS u otra coin pareja, que la pumpean con 4 kilos. 

Creo que ese descuadre generará o un crack , ya comenté lo del riesgo de moirr de éxito ...o algún tipo de nuevo registro. Veremos pronto por dónde van los tiros. Desde luego, su encrucijada y las espectativas creadas no encajan al uso en un crecimiento "natural".


Espero haberme hecho entender. Yo pongo fin del off topic por mi parte , que parezco el cabezota especialito del hilo. ::


----------



## Claudius (15 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Joder, Claudius...todo claro. Espinete es mi amigo y tal...
> 
> 
> Para éso, deberías acuñar el Datoshi en la psique colectiva, igual que tienes marcado el Dash. No es tan sencillo , no *son matemáticas*, sino ventas.
> ...



*Son matemáticas* muy sólidas, sobre todo esa solidez en el caso de Btc es muy sUperior a las alt-coin y shit-coin. Lo de los 10 minutitos entre confirmación tiene su razón de ser.

Lo de caro, es muy, muy relativo. Si bitcoin llegara a ser tan cotidiano como el e-mail y el 1% de occidente lo usara como dice el artículo habría que empezar a hablar de mbtc ya que los 21.000.000 de btc, se habría disparado su precio por la oferta vs demanda.

Si ocurrire con Litecoin, parecido, solo que btc tiene el mayor grado de *inmutabilidad* que visto desde el prisma de moneda, es más sólida para evitar un doble gasto del mismo token, que por ejemplo Dash. (a nivel técnico), otra historia son los modelos de negocio en torno a la tecnología de cada BC.


----------



## juli (15 May 2017)

De cajón de madera de pino.

Pero el matiz al que yo me refiero no es matemático. Es comercial. Igual que Dash, por cierto. Dash es una propuesta muy,muy comercial / y en uno de mis primeros posts aquí ya dejé claro que el término comercial me parece horripilantemente desprestigiado , hábito con el que no concuerdo - pues entiendo lo comecial como algo "hábil en el mercado " - /.



---------- Post added 15-may-2017 at 23:08 ----------




ciberobrero dijo:


> Ha caido un 30% desde máximos lo considero una buena entrada a la espera de que el discurso segwit/litecoin salvará a bitcoin/silver to bitcoin gold vuelva a la red.
> 
> También me puedo equivocar, pero si va a cero perderé un 30% menos que los que compraron a 35 euros.



juás..aquí , el que no se consuela es porque no quiere. 

La semana pasada , el día antes de entrar en segwit , podías cargar desde 24 y pico creo recordar que hasta entrada la tarde. Hubo 37 pavos en pleno pump, al día siguiente, pero vamos, que fue un momento , visto y no visto, y no sé yo si es gran referencia.

Pero vamos, que ojalá muchos piensen como tú y ayude a un corte...y rebotillo.. A mí LTC me llama y espero que dé guerra...aunque no veo porqué no vaya a seguir bajando si ha vuelto hasta aquí.


----------



## paketazo (15 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> De cajón de madera de pino.
> 
> Pero el matiz al que yo me refiero no es matemático. Es comercial. Igual que Dash, por cierto. Dash es una propuesta muy,muy comercial / y en uno de mis primeros posts aquí ya dejé claro que el término comercial me parece horripilantemente desprestigiado , hábito con el que no concuerdo - pues entiendo lo comecial como algo "hábil en el mercado " - /.
> 
> ...



No hay que mezclar conceptos, cuando nos hablan de dinero, a nuestra mente vienen billetes de colores...es un acto reflejo ligado al significado/significante del mismo, sin embargo...

...algo comercial, es algo que será dedicado al propio comercio, el dinero en sí, es puro comercio, pero ya no entro en ello, te lo voy a simplificar:

Visa
MasterCard
PayPal
Western Union
Neteller
Azimo

...


¿DASH?

Algo comercial, implica que posee una usabilidad práctica, y un nicho de mercado concreto.

Sea como sea, le queda mucho camino por andar, y ahora mismo, el que se rezague un poco, quedará fuera de juego.

Por cierto, así como digo lo que me gusta, también comento lo que no me gusta:

En Polo llevan el día entero con un buy wall muy exagerado (Dash), y como comenté, esos muros de compra no me gustan nada, los asocio con distribución de monedas...veremos a ver.


Buenas noches.


----------



## juli (15 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> En Polo llevan el día entero con un buy wall muy exagerado (Dash), y como comenté, esos muros de compra no me gustan nada, los asocio con distribución de monedas...veremos a ver.



qué quiere decir éso de "distribución de monedas" exactamente ?


----------



## ciberobrero (15 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> De cajón de madera de pino.
> 
> Pero el matiz al que yo me refiero no es matemático. Es comercial. Igual que Dash, por cierto. Dash es una propuesta muy,muy comercial / y en uno de mis primeros posts aquí ya dejé claro que el término comercial me parece horripilantemente desprestigiado , hábito con el que no concuerdo - pues entiendo lo comecial como algo "hábil en el mercado " - /.
> 
> ...



Consolar?? Yo estaba en BTC y Ripple... Saqué de ambas y busco otra cosa con mejores espectativas. Tampoco me consumo con oportunidades perdidas.

Edito: Puse Dash en vez de Ripple


----------



## juli (15 May 2017)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Consolar?? Yo estaba en BTC y Dash... Saqué de ambas y busco otra cosa con mejores espectativas. Tampoco me consumo con oportunidades perdidas.



OK, ni idea.. Sólo me hizo gracia esto,hombre.

*si va a cero perderé un 30% menos que los que compraron a 35 euros*


----------



## Divad (16 May 2017)

Se está aceptando bla bla car, uber, airbnb,... Contratos digitales y precisamente ese proyecto lo desarrolla los listos.

Quienes defienden la liberación de los servicios están apoyando los contratos digitales y por ende las criptomonedas.

Cada cripto ligada a la madre ETH será una mina de oro con diferentes tarifas de entrada? 



Spoiler



Lo veo bastante factible



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## racional (16 May 2017)

Stellar Lumen creo que seguira la estela de XRP, es decir, intentar llegar a los 10,000.


----------



## Helios_pc (16 May 2017)

Ahora que viene aragon y tezos, alguien podría hacer una guía simple y rápida de como pillar icos? 

Enviado desde mi MI 4W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (16 May 2017)

racional dijo:


> Stellar Lumen creo que seguira la estela de XRP, es decir, intentar llegar a los 10,000.



Pues visto lo visto no seré yo quién diga lo contrario. No sé ni de que va, pero el chart es impresionante.


----------



## Divad (16 May 2017)

Helios_pc dijo:


> Ahora que viene aragon y tezos, alguien podría hacer una guía simple y rápida de como pillar icos?
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 4W mediante Tapatalk



Hay alguna exchange que reúna todas los tokens ligados a ETH?



Spoiler



Sería más fácil llevarse todos los premios ::



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Merlin (16 May 2017)

Dominio del Bitcoin al 49,9%.


----------



## common sense (16 May 2017)

Ayer meti fiat, para comprar ripple y lumens. 

Ahora mismo mi portafolio, ETH, Ripple y Lumens. Hold hasta final de año.


----------



## danjian (16 May 2017)

XRP esta imparable, veremos haber que pasa cuando limiten el supply como dicen o el BTC baje corrija fuerte (si lo hace) cuando el ETF se rechace. Aunque yo no tengo XRP, tengo STR, que poco a poco lo va siguiendo, ojala reviente pronto y empiece a subir por si mismo.


----------



## juli (16 May 2017)

Cómo se compra Stellar ?

Hay algún exchange donde pueda CAMBIAR otras coins por Stellar ?

Gracias.

---------- Post added 16-may-2017 at 11:37 ----------




Merlin dijo:


> Dominio del Bitcoin al 49,9%.



Esto no es baladí. Es un momento histórico.

BTC ya no es mayor que todo el resto del ecosistema cripto , por primera vez desde que todo esto existe.

La otra vez lo rozó y el zarpazo a Shitland fue brutal. Hay que ver si hay reacción en ese sentido. Si no la hay , el alto precio de BTC y la fuerte revalorizacón de muchas alts pueden ser una gran presión sobre muchas cuentas de BTC , pues la dominancia irá bajando con mucha más fuerza.

Hay que estar atetos porque puede pasar cualquier cosa...pero si se acentúa esta tendencia en la dominancia, pueden llegar muchos BTCS a Shitland.


----------



## paketazo (16 May 2017)

common sense dijo:


> Ayer meti fiat, para comprar ripple y lumens.
> 
> Ahora mismo mi portafolio, ETH, Ripple y Lumens. Hold hasta final de año.



Acabo de mirar el chart de STR en polo y para 2 horas da la sensación de que va a estallar arriba.

No tengo idea lo que pasará, pero parece que lo que menos espera la gente que pase, es lo que termina pasando...para muestra XRP.

Un saludo


----------



## common sense (16 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Cómo se compra Stellar ?
> 
> Hay algún exchange donde pueda CAMBIAR otras coins por Stellar ?
> 
> ...


----------



## EDV (16 May 2017)

Yo he metido dinero en Ripple y estaba pensando en Stellar pero ojo. Porque Ripple lo están probando como sistema, pero ningún banco está adoptando la moneda para nada y puede ser perfectamente posible que jamás se adopte aunque Ripple se extienda. 

El XRP no se necesita para realizar las transacciones en Ripple, que es lo que están probando los bancos. En parte creo que la euforia con la moneda, la actual al menos que tantos réditos me está dando, está infundada.


----------



## juli (16 May 2017)

Dinero instantáneo. Funciona. No hace falta saber latín ni física cuántica.

No hay mucha más vuelta que darle.


----------



## Claudius (16 May 2017)

Mi cacharro, me ha empezado a avisar de NEM/XEM.
:fiufiu: :rolleye:


----------



## juli (16 May 2017)

Ayer ETH se cruzó con Dash desde 92 a 86$ en segundos .

Al minuto, volvió a los 92...pero los exchanges lo aceptaban.

Supongo que serán órdenes de compra o algo por el estilo que saltan como un resorte. El caso es que ya no la van a dejar escapar...y ojo, que ETH y Dash están en ese stand by particular ante los 100 que pinta interesante una vez roto.

La estrategia extendida : reservar valor en un par de alts / Dash parecía invitada a esa fiesta mano mano con ETH, pero es toda una incógnita y no volveré al tema /...mientras se sale a "hacer compritas" en coins más agresivas.

Veremos qué pinta BTC en todo esto, pero su papeleta es comprometida con el nivel de dominancia en los niveles comentados además.

---------- Post added 16-may-2017 at 12:38 ----------

GAME , pequeña corrección y sigue, zumba que te zumba.

En puertas del top 20 .


----------



## djun (16 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Mi cacharro, me ha empezado a avisar de NEM/XEM.
> :fiufiu: :rolleye:



¿De qué te avisa? ¿Te avisa de que va a subir fuerte, o de que va a bajar a plomo?


----------



## Kondarra (16 May 2017)

¿Alguno está buscando ya hamburgueserías que trabajen el kobe?


----------



## davitin (16 May 2017)

Ya tenia ripples pero voy a comprar mas, no paran de subir y aun estan baratas, las stellar estan subiendo un monton, tambien voy a comprar.

Joder, el poloniex no me deja comprar, otra vez, pasa cada dos por tres...

---------- Post added 16-may-2017 at 12:26 ----------

Por cierto, alguien sabe algo de la moneda "game credits"?? lleva un tiempo subiendo brutalmente sin parar.


----------



## paketazo (16 May 2017)

common sense dijo:


> [
> Mi granito de arena:
> 
> La gente siempre mira a lo que ha ocurrido en el pasado mas reciente y lo extrapola, al futuro inmediato. Hasta ahora se habian valorado, las monedas como deposito de valor, porque el bitcoin estaba triunfando, entoces, esa fue la razon la gente extrapolo que seria una buena idea, invertir en Dash, Nem, Pivx, LiteCoin, Monero, ... Versiones del bitcoin, algunas mejoradas(segun opiniones)
> ...



Mucho cuidado con identificar tecnología de moda con coin de moda.

En el primer caso, la tecnología prevalece por encima del precio al que se considere que el mercado se ajusta.

En el segundo caso, la moda va ligada a un incremento muy artificial del precio, cuya tecnología subyacente no justifica el precio pagado/ofertado.


Yo no tengo apenas dudas de que lo que estamos viendo estos días con algunas coins en los exchangers, es sobre todo, manipulación de mercado.

XRP es lo que es, y apenas ha cambiado nada a lo que era hace unos meses en cuanto a tecnología se refiere...otra cosa es el precio.

Los pumps de Monero o Dash en su día, son más de lo mismo...


Lo que creo que hay que saber identificar es dónde se posicionarán las manos fuertes, y que excusa usarán para mandar a los cielos una coin.

Ahora mismo, creo que sea cual sea la coin que suba un 1000% en unos días, el mercado encontrará una justificación que la avale, sin embargo, yo no lo veo todo tan claro.

Estas oscilaciones tan grandes se pagan, y generalmente más pronto que tarde.

Así que recordad, no confundáis adopción de tecnología con subidas de precio, en el primero de los casos interesa holdear, en el segundo "take the money & run" :

Me ha gustado la idea que comentas de mirar al pasado y extrapolarlo...de este modo pueden suceder dos cosas, que podamos deducir estadísticamente lo que la gente piensa, y por lo tanto como obrará, o podemos intuir por dónde no ir para evitar que los "listos" empapelen a las masas.

Por lo demás coincido en buscar la innovación para anticipar esas 12 pagas a partir de una sola.  

Un saludo


----------



## racional (16 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Pues visto lo visto no seré yo quién diga lo contrario. No sé ni de que va, pero el chart es impresionante.



Va de lo mismo que Ripple, para bancos, pero en manos chinas.


----------



## Divad (16 May 2017)

Entrar en GameCredits y SingularDTV en el día que se comentó debe de estar dando buenas alegrías.

Voy a diversificar entre todas las criptos ligadas a ETH con kraken y bittrex. Eso sí, me largaré de las exchanges cuando token card u otro reúna todas las chapas ERC20 en una wallet oficial. 

Petar una exchange antes de que se realice el proyecto anterior podría generar una buena corrección en todas las criptos. Por lo que dudo de que ocurra antes, pero no tengo ninguna duda de que ocurra después para aquellos que se hayan quedado tradeando o jugando con las criptos en la exchange.

Ripple y Stellar Lumens con transacciones inmediatas estarían emulando a las tarjetas visa y mastercad. Con listos detrás, un papel tendrán seguro.


----------



## juli (16 May 2017)

DIVAD

QUé pasa con la token card ? Está ya en el mercado...o cuándo sale ?

Me parece un servicio cojonudo y no cotiza , no chuta.

Hay ya gente usándola ?


----------



## Donald Draper (16 May 2017)

Joder habría que montar un ETF de alts, esto es una movida de putisima madre jajaja


----------



## Divad (16 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> DIVAD
> 
> QUé pasa con la token card ? Está ya en el mercado...o cuándo sale ?
> 
> ...



Puse las fechas de su salida. 



> ¿Cuándo voy a ser capaz de obtener un TokenCard?
> Los 500 principales contribuyentes en la crowdsale TKN podrán reclamar su TokenCard MVP en septiembre. 5 tokens, votado por usted, será apoyado en ese momento. Si un 'stablecoin' presumible es liberado por ese tiempo que vamos a incluir en el soporte de MVP también.
> Nuestro lanzamiento beta pública está prevista para noviembre.
> 
> ...



Para noviembre habrá que estar al loro si no ha salido ninguna otra antes.


----------



## juli (16 May 2017)

Yo ya he encargado un par de ellas de esas linkadas por aquí y que te sirven "en 2-3 días ".

Ni flowers. Si alguien sabe ,por experiencia, alguna que chute, agradecido por la info.

_____________________

GAME, como un tiro.al borde del TOP TEN


----------



## bizkaiarober (16 May 2017)

Hola, necesito que me echéis una mano.

El lunes completé el registro en coinbase enviando foto del DNI, y seguidamente realicé una transferencia para establecer el medio de pago. Todo bien, pero hoy me ha llegado este mail:

¡Agradecemos su interés en Coinbase! Sin embargo, no podemos procesar su reciente depósito por la cantidad de 0,50 € EUR enviado el 2017-05-15 porque:

Será necesario verificar su cuenta e ID para que esto se active.

Están verificando mi DNI? He enviado la transferencia demasiado rápido?


----------



## Claudius (16 May 2017)

Creo que apuntasteis que alguno tenía dificultad en Poloniex para comprar Dash
Este exchange tiene acuerdos con el staff de Dash para distribuir por si queréis probar. Para Bitcoin también.

[youtube]Ab7zYYrJLN8[/youtube]


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (16 May 2017)

Se sabe la fecha del lock-up de XRP? y la cantidad que van a dejar en el mercado?


----------



## Claudius (16 May 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Se sabe la fecha del lock-up de XRP? y la cantidad que van a dejar en el mercado?



:XX:
Es un rumor, si lo hicieran público, hasta yo metía.


----------



## danjian (16 May 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Se sabe la fecha del lock-up de XRP? y la cantidad que van a dejar en el mercado?



Yo he leído algunos decir que en junio, pero vamos nada oficial.

Ahora mismo hay 38-39b de XRP en circulación de un máximo de 100, a cuanto piensan dejarlo?


----------



## davitin (16 May 2017)

bizkaiarober dijo:


> Hola, necesito que me echéis una mano.
> 
> El lunes completé el registro en coinbase enviando foto del DNI, y seguidamente realicé una transferencia para establecer el medio de pago. Todo bien, pero hoy me ha llegado este mail:
> 
> ...



Tienes que esperar a que te contesten sobre la verificacion.

La transferencia imagino que te ha sido devuelta.

Yo mande un euro tras mi verificacion.

---------- Post added 16-may-2017 at 15:52 ----------




Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Se sabe la fecha del lock-up de XRP? y la cantidad que van a dejar en el mercado?




que es eso del lock-up?

---------- Post added 16-may-2017 at 16:11 ----------

Bueno ya me he informado...parece que eso del bloqueo aumentara el precio de la moneda, no?


----------



## biempa (16 May 2017)

Bueno pues ya sabemos el motivo de la subida de ripple de ayer lockup a la vista: 

Ripple to Place 55 Billion XRP in Escrow to Ensure Certainty Into Total XRP Supply | Ripple

"El bloqueo proporciona un nivel de previsibilidad sobre el suministro de XRP que es favorable para la demanda del mercado "

"Hoy estamos eliminando permanentemente esa incertidumbre comprometiéndonos a colocar 55 mil millones de XRP en una cuenta de depósito bloqueada criptográficamente a finales de 2017. Al asegurar la mayor parte de nuestra XRP, los inversores pueden verificar matemáticamente la oferta máxima de XRP que puede Entrar en el mercado."


----------



## bizkaiarober (16 May 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Tienes que esperar a que te contesten sobre la verificacion.
> 
> La transferencia imagino que te ha sido devuelta.
> 
> ...


----------



## davitin (16 May 2017)

bizkaiarober dijo:


> davitin dijo:
> 
> 
> > Tienes que esperar a que te contesten sobre la verificacion.
> ...


----------



## Claudius (16 May 2017)

bizkaiarober dijo:


> Ya me imaginaba que sería algo así pero después de la penosa experiencia intentando registrarme en kraken (2 semanas y dos emails, sin respuesta, después todavía sigo esperando la verificación) ya no me fío de nada.



Más opciones:
11 Ways to Buy Bitcoin with Bank Account or Bank Transfer


----------



## Claudius (16 May 2017)

*Las actuaciones previstas del Dash Core en el Consensus 2017*

_The Dash Core Team leadership to attend Consensus 2017 (including additional tickets beyond our package), to hold our first in-person core team leadership meeting, and extends an additional day to allow part of the team to attend Token Summit, an event the day after Consensus.

More information about Token Summit can be found here: Token Summit

In a previous proposal, the network approved a sponsorship package at Consensus 2017, including a booth and attendance at the event for Daniel Diaz and myself. As a core team, we've been discussing the value - after years of working together - of meeting in the flesh and holding a strategy session, but we've never had the money, and travel from Europe and Asia to our office in Arizona was a significantly long journey for many team members. We see an opportunity at this year's Consensus conference for nearly the entire team to finally meet, and enabling us to increase our already significant presence at arguably the most important blockchain conference of the year.

We would aim to meet for an all-day in-person strategy session on Sunday prior to Consensus, which I will take the lead to plan to ensure the time is effective. The conference ends on Wednesday, and the team would depart on Thursday except myself and perhaps one other team member to attend Token Summit.

Historically, Dash has always benefited in a significant way when we invest in industry conferences, with increased demand clearly correlated with every event in which we communicate our strategy and what makes us unique. From the LABitConf in 2015 and 2016, to Miami in 2016 and 2017, to d10e last year, we consistently benefit from a rising price and increased budgets in the weeks and months following these events. With a larger presence at Consensus, we would expect to reach a much larger audience of one-on-one conversations, and get even more benefit from the significant investment we've already made into this event."_

*Staff-Note:*
_I just want to add that Ryan will in fact be speaking and we already have a number of scheduled meetings with industry leaders that will be coming by our booth to learn more about Dash. We expect to have a good conference this year and will also be attending Token Summit, right after as explained._


----------



## bizkaiarober (16 May 2017)

Gracias claudius


----------



## paketazo (16 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> *Las actuaciones previstas del Dash Core en el Consensus 2017*



Parece que mandan a todo un regimiento.

Y luego nos preguntamos de que sirve que el precio suba y un % de los masternodos se vaya a tesorería.

A ver de que modo si no podría esta crypto en concreto competir con presupuestos empresariales y patrocinios como poseen otras formaciones.

Por cierto, hace un rato ha tocado nuevo ATH en wallets con coins 250.000 que en mi tierra se le denomina un cuarto de millón.

Veremos que sale de esa "feria" he visto que estarán en ella Ripple, Monero, Ethereum, Zcash, golem..., además de representantes de bancos grandes (entre ellos Santander), Nasdaq, IBM, Coinbase, y algunos otros exchangers.

Creo que va a ser el mayor evento y escaparate jamás realizado para el mundo de la blockchain y sus "derivados"

Se van a acerrar negocios de puertas a dentro de los cuales sabremos en unos meses, no tengáis dudas.

Un saludo.


----------



## Kondarra (16 May 2017)

BTC dominance por debajo del 50%. 49,8% concretamente.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (17 May 2017)

Mi p** vida. 0,4$ xrp.

El buey de Kobe: la vaca que bebe cerveza


----------



## juli (17 May 2017)

BTC dejando los 1700 pavos.

Atención a la presión ya comentada ayer una vez por debajo del 50% de market cap y perdiendo munición /$/ , que la ducha de pasta en Shitland puede ser del fucking carajo.


----------



## EDV (17 May 2017)

La madre que me parió, he doblado mi inversión en ripple en 2-3 días. Me he sacado un sueldo. Vaya locura.


----------



## Superoeo (17 May 2017)

Madre mía Ripple...Madre mía!!!::

Cualquiera vende esperando la corrección viendo el percal....

Ayer estuve a punto de hacerlo a 0,3, menos mal que mantuve la cabeza fría...

El market cap ahora mismo tiene que ser una verdadera barbaridad para mantener esa cotización.:8:


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (17 May 2017)

Me levanto y veo que Storj casi ha doblado desde anoche. ¿Qué ha pasado? Pensé que el valor de los tokens para el nuevo crowdsale se había fijado en $0.50 y ya están a más de $0.90.


----------



## EDV (17 May 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Madre mía Ripple...Madre mía!!!::
> 
> Cualquiera vende esperando la corrección viendo el percal....
> 
> ...



Eso mismo he estado pensando yo, en vender porque esta subida me parece exagerada. Pero lo mismo me quedo holdeando todo el año y paso de todo, total, no valgo para estar tradeando y la liaría seguro.


----------



## Helios_pc (17 May 2017)

Y las digibyte? +150%

Enviado desde mi MI 4W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (17 May 2017)

47,5% de BTC dominancia.

Impresionante XRP, no lo hubiera adivinado nadie...ahora ya se habla de 1$ en las próximas semanas...sea como sea, los que lleváis, deberíais plantearos poner un stop de beneficios al menos en un 25% del total. Ninguna subida es eterna.

Por lo demás, sangría casi general en todas las coins, al menos referenciadas en BTC, en $ se ve menos negro.

Purga necesaria tras los excesos de semanas pasadas dónde todo era "primavera"

Sale dinero viejo asustado y entra dinero nuevo soñando...nada nuevo bajo el sol, veremos en que se queda todo esto.

Estoy mirando Iconomi para meterle algo, tiene cosas interesantes, y quizá, tenga un nicho de mercado explotable si hacen bien las cosas.

Iremos viendo.

Buen día a todos.


----------



## Claudius (17 May 2017)

La ripple-loto, toca cada 24h, y los del IBEX pegándose por pillar b.popular barato.
:XX:


----------



## juli (17 May 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Me levanto y veo que Storj casi ha doblado desde anoche. ¿Qué ha pasado? Pensé que el valor de los tokens para el nuevo crowdsale se había fijado en $0.50 y ya están a más de $0.90.



Hola andyteleco.

Qué es éso del nuevo crowsdale ? Una ampliación de capital en lugar de una aportación de inicio ? Cómo funciona ?

Gracias.


----------



## Claudius (17 May 2017)

Ya os he buscado carne de cobe, 

_Toda la gente que vino a esta fiesta
Que olvide todo why *tan solo se divierta*
Eso es lo que quiero que *se viva aquí*._

[youtube]pYsX4d-_66Q?[/youtube]


----------



## juli (17 May 2017)

Helios_pc dijo:


> Y las digibyte? +150%
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 4W mediante Tapatalk



Como no pinche en una semana...ahí hay tema.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (17 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Hola andyteleco.
> 
> Qué es éso del nuevo crowsdale ? Una ampliación de capital en lugar de una aportación de inicio ? Cómo funciona ?
> 
> Gracias.



Exacto, una ampliación de capital. Y me sorprendió mucho la subida porque no esperaba que nadie pagase más de $0.50 hasta que se vendiesen todos los tokens. 

Storj: Token Sale Update

It’s really important to us here at Storj to take an honest and transparent approach with any business or technical decision we make. Our upcoming token sale is no different. Last month we shared a bit of our thinking as to why we chose to migrate SJCX from the Counterparty to Ethereum’s ERC20 standard. Today, we published a new blog to share a bit more about our upcoming token sale and the migration to Ethereum.


Key Takeaways From The Blog Post

We have three primary objectives for the token sale:

Fund and accelerate ecosystem and protocol development;
Migrate our token from the Bitcoin to the Ethereum blockchain; and
Bring Storj Labs Inc.’s strategic token holdings in line with market expectations.

Here’s a quick look at some details you’ll want to know about the STORJ migration and crowdsale:

All existing SJCX Counterparty tokens will convert on a 1:1 basis to the new Ethereum based ERC20 token called “STORJ.” The migration will start no later than July 19, 11:00 AM EDT (3:00 PM UTC) and will end October 19, 11:00 AM EDT.

*The sale will begin on May 19, 11:00 AM EDT (3:00 PM UTC) and end on June 19, 11:00 AM EDT,* or when the target of $30 million is reached. We’ve received more than $10 million in early commitments and expect to sell out quickly, which is very exciting!

Currently, there are 51,173,144 SJCX in circulation, out of a total supply of 500,000,000 SJCX. Storj Labs intends to retain the industry standard 20% - 25% of tokens for protocol and ecosystem development including: farmer payments for testing and growth; funding community projects and support; and other expenses.

For each token sold as part of the Token Sale, Storj Labs will burn one token

Tomorrow, we will send an email as we release Terms of Sale and disclosure details. Feel free to respond to this email for personal assistance with any questions you have in the meantime.
Read the Full Blog Post


Key Details About The Token Sale

Our Token Sale is now just 11 days away, and we’re releasing more details as promised. Below, you will find a number of highlights on the Token Sale:



Here’s a quick summary:

Pre-Sale Availability: Up to $15 million
Distribution: Target of 50% Pre-sale and 50% retail
Duration: The Token Sale will begin on May 19 at 11:00 AM EDT and end on June 19 at 11:00 AM EDT, or when the target of $30 million is reached.
*Pricing:
Retail: $0.50/token
Pre-sale >$50,000: $0.45/token
Pre-sale >$100,000: $0.40/token
Lock-up:
Retail: none
Pre-sale >$50,000: 3 months
Pre-sale >$100,000: 6 months*


----------



## juli (17 May 2017)

Ahora mismo el precio ha subido, pero...éso es bueno ó malo para los tenedores antes de la ampliación ? Cómo garantizan que hacer eso no afectará a la baja al precio de las coins ya existentes al incorporar más al mercado ?

Es una cuestión muy interesante y se agradecen opiniones.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (17 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Ahora mismo el precio ha subido, pero...éso es bueno ó malo para los tenedores antes de la ampliación ? Cómo garantizan que hacer eso no afectará a la baja al precio de las coins ya existentes al incorporar más al mercado ?
> 
> Es una cuestión muy interesante y se agradecen opiniones.



Para los tenedores cualquier subida es bienvenida. En cuanto a la ampliación de capital, pues es la eterna dicotomía entre qué conviene más a corto o largo plazo. Por un lado diluir la participación generalmente reduce el precio a corto pero asegura una mejor capitalización y aumenta la posibilidad de supervivencia y desarrollo a largo. 

De todas formas en Storj ya hay manos fuertes con pasta dentro, como por ejemplo Google Labs, y la capitalización total es relativamente pequena si la comparamos con las criptos que están en el top 10.


----------



## juli (17 May 2017)

BTC rebotando ante la delicada baja de anoche. Sigue siendo reserva de valor elegida.

Mientras ésto se dé, las paganas van a ser las "clásicas" "caras" del top ten , pues los pumps en boga son en propuestas "con decimales" donde :

1- Cualquier recién llegado puede creer que si su comprita llega a 1 dólar, multiplicará hasta ser un Rockefeller y más allá, reproduciendo un ciclo que las clásicas que cuestan decenas de dólares ya han realizado. Este tipo de producto de himbersión es redondo porque no rechaza un sólo cliente...ni a uno de 10 centavos.

2- Las grandes carteras en fiat , BTC y Alts , pueden pumpear a voluntad sin que su aportación altere "la ganga" a ojos de nuevos himbersores instalados en el punto 1. Lo acojonante es que este tipo de tenedores probablemente vayan largos a muerte , pues que sus coins bajen un 80% lo ven imposible, con lo que son un buen soporte para que entradas fuertes hagan caja y vuelvan a reproducir el ciclo.

Para que las alts clásicas consoliden una calidad de reserva y cobijo que tocan con los dedos, es clave estimular a sus maltratados holders, situación en las antípodas de lo que está ocurriendo. Los delfines "ricos" /Dash, ETH,Litecoin...deben actuar , para empezar, rompiendo su límte de 2 cifras /

Resumiendo : 

1- La erosión en el top ten clásico es brutal 
2- Pez que no se menea, se lo lleva la marea. 
3- Ojo
4- Suerte


----------



## paketazo (17 May 2017)

A mi lo que me da la impresión lo que estoy viendo en Polo, es que unos cuantos chavales andan metiendo miles de BTC en las coins según a ellos les vaya pareciendo.

Sé que no es así, pero es que parece todo un "bendito" cachondeo...

Salta DGB luego SC... es como "BINGO"

Hay que estar a la caída y si eres fino te agencias un 50%...los fundamentales o lo que sea, es lo de menos, esto el pura adrenalina para pasar el rato y si te cae bien, pues como decía el compañero, sacarte un sueldo.

Un saludo, y BINGO para todos.


----------



## juli (17 May 2017)

Te entiendo, claro, pero "cachondeo"... hay gente que va a ganar mucha pasta y muchisima más que va a perderla y muchos de ellos no poco...es un cambio de chip, como el que el purismo bitcoñero - purismo de boquilla en un 99% ante la lluvia de dólares - sufrió con Shitland. Debemos estar ágiles en leer el contexto , amoldarnos y exprimir, pues tenemos demasiado fácil abrazar el desprecio a situaciones sin ton ni son / sin ton ni son respecto al contexto "anterior" del que no deberíamos hacer "misa" - y anterior de hace 2 meses, manda huevos :: ...pero así va ésto - / ...ya hemos visto pruebas de cómo tomarse los cambios tiñéndolo todo de mierda, y no es plan, ni por el presente, ni por el futuro. Optimizando,pues, que es gerundio.

Y ello ,ojo, no representa renegar de ir acumulando en proyectos "con fundamento" . Son 2 COSAS DISTINTAS, es importante tenerlo muy claro, creo , para seguir funcionando. El caso es que ahora mismo, éso no está suficientemente estimulado para el himbersor...o sea, contradicción habemus. Y los primeros en solventar ese nudo deben ser quienes busquen financiación para grandes metas y se tengan que hostiar con cualquier chiquilicuatrecoin para sacarlos adelante...así que, que tomen nota. 

Efectivamente, en esos casos, el proyecto importa un huevo Pero esto va mucho más allá de "pumpear y tirar". QUieren coins donde DESCANSAR , que es lo que buscamos todos...y se instalan en proyectos con mucha revalorzación por delante "sin darse el cante" : Decimales / Emisiones mastodónticas. EL asunto es que eso no genera y pump y a la basura, sino que después de 3,4 , media docena...te va a quedar una moneda al 30% de su ATH , pero ojo : Con una capitalización y seguidores "pillados" para crear un proyecto insoñable hace 6 meses incluso para cualquiera coin puntera más allá de BTC y ETH ...con lo que vas a PROVOCAR propuestas punteras que sin el timopump ni siquiera surgirían. No debemos olvidar que detrás de cada coin , o de la gran mayoría, hay devotos de la blockchain que disfrutarán de unos presupuestos del carajo y que no querrán dejar caer a su bebé. Con lo que ni siquiera podemos obviar esa ruleta rusa sin más ton ni son que la pura pasta como un nuevo estilo de génesis de producto...y de producto puntero. Es un círculo vicioso extraño, pero muy a consderar.

Hay kleenex-pump que son un timo demasiado evidente. Monedas con emisiones bajas que se pumpean una vez...y al subsuelo. Sin embargo, parece que las ballenas las eluden . EN mi opinión es por lo que buscamos todos en la pasta : Que sea fñacil. Somos perezosos y para lo primero que vale la pasta es para rascarse los sobacos, Si pumpeas CLAMS , son mediospolvos de "sólo la puntita" . Sacas un 60% , la bajas un 40, los himbersores que se apuntan a la ola , aguantan...y sigue la fiesta. De hecho, así aguantan ese tipo de vehículo. SI la zumbaran hasta el carajo, cosa bien fácil, el hostión posterior sería de estampida y a otra cosa. Y parece que las ballenas no buscan éso : PEREZA.

Creo que los delfines del Top Ten han de ir a por los 100 y más allá a degüello. Personalmente, no me ha llamado BTC tanto como ahora NUNCA...y no creo que erosionar a los holders sea la respuesta que mejor les vaya a ellos...ni la que quienes se han partido la cara en su ascensión , merezcan.

EL pelotazo está en dar un pelotazo SOBRE OTRO...ahí está el crecimiento exponencial. La verdad es que meter millones de coins en una incógnita es un ejercicio de catarsis importante pues te puedes sentir como un gilipollas premium...pero todo es hacerse.

Con un sólo golpe encadenado, UNO...llevándote una buena subida "seria" a una apuesta "menor" , el pelotazo ya está logrado.

---------- Post added 17-may-2017 at 13:07 ----------

Lo que miro, peligroso , pero con posibles : / yo lo apunto y allá cada cual /.

- DGB ya en verde incluso en % horario...tras un x4 en una semana y más de un x2 ayer.

- CLAMS , a 4,01 ...como entre bajo los 3,9 ...a machete, pues doy por sentado un pavo y pico en cuanto se gire / lo he hecho no menos de una decena de veces y su suelo cada vez queda más alto /

-PIVX flirteando cn 1 $ , varias veces por debajo incluso. Coin peligrosa, pero ya con una versión nueva que parece que arregla el follón de no ver el balance inicial o de no arrancar el core tras una desconexión fortuíta. EN fin, coin con muchas posibilidades si la deja "masticable" tecnicamente, pues tiene una comunidad importante / y muy quemada, todo sea dicho /

Stellar y Ripple parecen haberse girado ya...ni las miro, ni entro , ni salgo. GAME cogiendo impulso...esperemos que para los 3 a la próxima.

Ayer el funcking Changelly me impidió hacerme con un buen lote de Bytecoin . Sus muelas... pues será coin fértil sin duda.

Y otra : Shapeshift ya anda descolgando intercambios "por la alta volatilidad" de tal o cual coin. Pues jodidos vamos...pues para este nuevo escenario,pillar y soltar es fundamental.

Cobijo, hoy por hoy ; ETH , BTC ...y algún goteo tal vez hacia Dash , LTC & ETC.


Por supuesto, no aconsejo a nadie, como en ninguno de mis posts. Este escrito es una exigencia terapeutica de mi psiquiatra.

Suerte.


----------



## Claudius (17 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> A mi lo que me da la impresión lo que estoy viendo en Polo, es que unos cuantos chavales andan metiendo miles de BTC en las coins según a ellos les vaya pareciendo.
> 
> Sé que no es así, pero es que parece todo un "bendito" cachondeo...
> 
> ...



Chavales es un buen apelativo a roBOTs de software que manipulan las cotizaciones para provocar masivas transacciones (fee a saco).
Y poloniex con problemas de no ejecutar envíos, que corre por reddit, mal pinta.
Creo que muchos no sois conscientes y vuelvo a repetir, que ocurriría si poloniex se declara en banca-rota o si es intervenida por el regulador (tiene puestas denuncias, así que el foco del regulador tarde o temprano va a llegar).


----------



## juli (17 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Chavales es un buen apelativo a roBOTs de software que manipulan las cotizaciones para provocar masivas transacciones.



...y de ballenatos en su segundo siglo de vida dándole a la vejez viagras...digooo...viruelas...


----------



## Claudius (17 May 2017)

the-end-of-btc-dominance/
The End of BTC Dominance | The Golden Age


----------



## Kondarra (17 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> 47,5% de BTC dominancia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Iconomi es una de las que me he planteado yo también. Tus aportaciones sobre ella serán muy bienvenidas. 
Suerte y calma a todos.

---------- Post added 17-may-2017 at 14:09 ----------

Paketazo, añado esto:







Algo que me intriga desde hace tiempo es la gran divergencia que existe entre capitalización y precio en esta coin. No es muy habitual, suelen ir bastante parejas. ¿Qué interpretas de ello? ¿Capitalización alta o precio bajo?


----------



## Claudius (17 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Iconomi es una de las que me he planteado yo también. Tus aportaciones sobre ella serán muy bienvenidas.
> Suerte y calma a todos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-may-2017 at 14:09 ----------
> ...



Y esto:
Websites such as Waves Platform and ICONOMI are doing to ICOs what 
Kickstarter did to crowdfunding: they provide a place for projects to easily launch funding campaigns, and for the potential contributors to just as easily search for those campaigns and invest in them. Founded in 2016 they are now one of the most important drivers of progress on the ICO market


----------



## paketazo (17 May 2017)

Bueno, hoy he terminado de sacar todo de Polo, "he dejado 2 BTC" para "tabaco"

Va lento, y a mayores, en muchas ocasiones no es posible conectar, otras veces en el balance no refleja el saldo real...con estas pistas, no digo que vaya a pasar nada, solo admito que no es el polo de hace un mes o dos.

Además todas estas balas de fogueo que como bien indica *Claudius* van dirigidas a obtener comisiones por el exchanger, no me hacen "puta" gracia.

Si buscamos seriedad, debemos buscar valores con volumen sólido en el tiempo, y con oscilaciones dentro de la lógica aplicable a que la mente de un inversor no vea un simple pelotazo de pump&dump, si no que aprecie que a medio plazo tiene más que ganar que un simple subidón de adrenalina.

Como estamos viendo, esto parece más un chiringuito de la feria, que un mercado serio dónde se busque en base a una planificación y no en base " a ver cual salta ahora"

Dicho esto, y como he comentado, sigo mirando Iconomi.

A nivel técnico en $, es alcista, y se aprecia un notable incremento en el volumen de comercio en las últimas semanas.

En cuanto al proyecto, parece que pronto liberarán la plataforma oficial para almacenar / operar con sus tokens.

Por otro lado ICN, está invirtiendo en algunos tokens que van saliendo y a los que les ve cierto potencial...

Vendría a ser "salvando las distancias" una especie de fondo de inversión basado en este mundillo que nos movemos.

Seguiré investigando.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (17 May 2017)

No se si os pasa pero llevo varias horas tratando de comprar más Ripple ahora que ha corregido un poco y la misma voz: insuficient funds.. cuando tengo más de 2000 pavos solo para tradear( en btc claro, no hay otra), no me deja de ninguna manera..


Cachondeo: me deja comprar 50 pero 4000 de repente no:XX:::::


Me rindo, a ver si despues del curro me deja.


----------



## catoshi (17 May 2017)

No se supone que bittrex no pedia ninguna informacion para tradear crypto a crypto?

Estoy harto de poloniex por los lags, y el unico exchange con volume decente es bittrex.

Me he creado una cuenta y ahora resulta que piden informacion como nombre, direccion, codigo postal, calle... vamos todo esto:

Bad Request

Me sale esto en account information:







Osea que deduzco que no puedo hacer trading con crypto a no ser que meta toda esa informacion, y dicen que lo contrastan con registro publico...


En poloniex uso nombres falsos desde hace tiempo y no pasa nada. Pero no me quiero arriesgar a hacer el deposito y que tarde horas por el lag.

Es urgente por que me he encontrado un wallet con 100000 DGB que esta pumpeando al %190 y como no me de prisa me lo voy a perder joder.


----------



## davitin (17 May 2017)

Joder con los putos lags de poloniex, no deja ni comprar ni vender, me he puesto de una mala hostia impresionante asi no se puede hacer nada.


----------



## catoshi (17 May 2017)

He probado de meter datos falsos en bittrex y me los han descartado y ahora me fuerzan a verificar con telefono o con ID.

En fin menuda mierda, voy a tener que malvenderlo en otro exchange. Poloniex esta KO.

En cuanto vuelva retiro el BTC que tengo ahi para jugar, hasta que no arreglen el lag no vuelvo.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (17 May 2017)

En Kraken a mi tampoco me deja ni comprar ni vender.


----------



## Claudius (17 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Bueno, hoy he terminado de sacar todo de Polo, "he dejado 2 BTC" para "tabaco"
> 
> Va lento, y a mayores, en muchas ocasiones no es posible conectar, otras veces en el balance no refleja el saldo real...con estas pistas, no digo que vaya a pasar nada, solo admito que no es el polo de hace un mes o dos.
> 
> ...



En técnico waves, como lo ves/véis los chartistas?


----------



## davitin (17 May 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> En Kraken a mi tampoco me deja ni comprar ni vender.



Kraken tambien se queda colgado?


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (17 May 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Kraken tambien se queda colgado?



He conseguido comprar a "golpes" 300(, sin embargo poniendo ordenes de 2000 o 4000 nada, no se si es que no les quedan reservas o que están saturados.

Y a la página le cuesta recargarse..::


----------



## Morsa (17 May 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> He conseguido comprar a "golpes" 300(, sin embargo poniendo ordenes de 2000 o 4000 nada, no se si es que no les quedan reservas o que están saturados.
> 
> Y a la página le cuesta recargarse..::



Revisa tus ordenes d3 compra, probablemente tienes alguna mas que ya copa tus fondos disponibles y necesitaras cancelarla para comprar mas.

se que tienes ganas de que suba mas, pero si es por la hamburguesa no hace falta que subas tu solo la cotizacion


----------



## Merlin (17 May 2017)

Al parecer Ethereum y Ripple han hecho compatibles sus plataformas para que se puedan realizar pagos entre sus dos blockchains.

Primera transacción: https://gist.github.com/emschwart


----------



## juli (17 May 2017)

La estrategia de ETH es demoledora : Haz que todo dios gane, mientras dependa de tí...que todo crezca contigo en el ajo sin ofrecer más que faciliades , sin pega alguna.

Su tudemún , con la sartén por el mango y cuando toque, va a ser de Ben Johnson chutáo hasta las cejas.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (17 May 2017)

Morsa dijo:


> Revisa tus ordenes d3 compra, probablemente tienes alguna mas que ya copa tus fondos disponibles y necesitaras cancelarla para comprar mas.
> 
> se que tienes ganas de que suba mas, pero si es por la hamburguesa no hace falta que subas tu solo la cotizacion



Gracias, tenia 57 ordenes de compra abiertas:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
::::

Ahi va un pequeño empujón al market.


----------



## Divad (17 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> La estrategia de ETH es demoledora : Haz que todo dios gane, mientras dependa de tí...que todo crezca contigo en el ajo sin ofrecer más que faciliades , sin pega alguna.
> 
> Su tudemún , con la sartén por el mango y cuando toque, va a ser de Ben Johnson chutáo hasta las cejas.



Ya lo dije nada más entrar:

Es muy fácil ganar pasta apostando por los listos ::

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (17 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> En técnico waves, como lo ves/véis los chartistas?



lo veo que te cagas desde que superó 1$...como un tiro.


----------



## Morsa (17 May 2017)

Ledger Hardware Wallets Will Integrate Support for XRP Come May 19th

Interesante que se abran vías para sacarlos del exchange sin matarse con wallets poco user friendly


----------



## Claudius (17 May 2017)

Morsa dijo:


> Ledger Hardware Wallets Will Integrate Support for XRP Come May 19th
> 
> Interesante que se abran vías para sacarlos del exchange sin matarse con wallets poco user friendly



El mejor indicador para tokens to the moon, es que se incorporen a wallets de hardware.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (17 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> El mejor indicador para tokens to the moon, es que se incorporen a wallets de hardware.



Claudius, compra. COMPRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## davitin (17 May 2017)

Bueno, esta noche que? creeis que ripple pegara otro subidon para luego bajar?

A ver si se puede repetir la jugada de venta-caro, compra-barato como estos dos ultimos dias.


----------



## paketazo (17 May 2017)

Joer, por la mañana mire ICONOMI y andaba por 0,72$ ahora ya me marca 0,78$ y aún no he mirado todo lo que tenía que mirar a cerca de ella.

Me da a mi que como me despiste un poco, nos la colocan por encima de 1$.

Un saludo.

Por cierto, no me olvido de decirlo...IMPRESIONANTE RIPPLE!!


----------



## Claudius (17 May 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Claudius, compra. COMPRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA



jajaja, de momento, y digo de momento, no. Mi money, no va a ayudar a que la banca, prevalezca, el invento Italiano de los papelillos tiene que llegar a su fin.

Y mira que avisé que el cacharro avisó.., para el uso y disfrute del hilo. 

---------- Post added 17-may-2017 at 22:31 ----------

Danie + Dash @ Blockchain 360 / San Francisco | Dash Forum

Blockchyper+Dash en un evento en s. Francisco

La asiática es la HEAD OF GROWTH
& SOMMELIER de la primera el de la perilla es el relaciones de negocio de Dash.

Ojo al dato, stand juntos!!


----------



## Morsa (17 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Joer, por la mañana mire ICONOMI y andaba por 0,72$ ahora ya me marca 0,78$ y aún no he mirado todo lo que tenía que mirar a cerca de ella.
> 
> Me da a mi que como me despiste un poco, nos la colocan por encima de 1$.
> 
> ...



Ojo a XLM también, van bastante conectada con XRP y pese a los dos tirones que ha pegado, tras andar hoy corrigiendo un poco, parece que la cosa vuelve a andar.

Parece que va a atacar el ATH de ayer..


----------



## Claudius (17 May 2017)

Starting today you can purchase Resident Evil 7 directly from our web wallet using GAME!

Twitter

Final Fantasy Type-0 can be purchased with GAME from our web wallet

Twitter

Lo van a petar...,  :o


----------



## Superoeo (17 May 2017)

Morsa dijo:


> Ojo a XLM también, van bastante conectada con XRP y pese a los dos tirones que ha pegado, tras andar hoy corrigiendo un poco, parece que la cosa vuelve a andar.
> 
> Parece que va a atacar el ATH de ayer..



Tiene algo que ver XLM con STR? Por lo del Lumen digo...

No había oido de ella hasta ahora. ¿De qué va?


----------



## Helios_pc (17 May 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Tiene algo que ver XLM con STR? Por lo del Lumen digo...
> 
> No había oido de ella hasta ahora. ¿De qué va?



Es lo mismo STlaR lumens o XLM

Enviado desde mi MI 4W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kondarra (17 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> El mejor indicador para tokens to the moon, es que se incorporen a wallets de hardware.





Hoy por fin he podido probar mejor la Ledger Nano S.Iimpresiones. 
Mola:
Es supercómoda de usar. Te instalas 3 extensiones de Chrome y a funcionar. La configuración inicial es rápida. 

No mola:
No puedes ver tu clave privada. Esto me genera un poco de inquietud. En principio no es necesaria porque ella la guarda, pero no estaría mal poder verla. 
La seguridad del cacharrito tienes que suponerla, da un poco rollo ver el cacharro conectado a tu pc online...

En resumen. Si su seguridad es buena me parece el aparato ideal para el que no dispone de grandes conocimientos y quiere algo cómodo. La duda es cómo saber si su seguridad es buena. Que vaya a soportar Ripple también es un puntazo, que entré cuando estaba a 0,009€ y ha crecido un poco desde entonces...


----------



## paketazo (17 May 2017)

He estado mirando gráficos en Polo, a ver si me "cantaba" alguna algo interesante (yo no tengo el cacharrito de Claudius), y me da que NXT podría hacer un buen PUMP si se mantiene por encima de 3000 aproximadamente unos días.

No es una coin que siga, es más, ni pajolera idea de lo que va, solo hablo de lo que me transmite el chart ahora mismo.

Si tenéis un rato o alguno sabe algo de la coin, pues se agradece la información para saber si merece la pena seguirla.

Yo desde lo del fiasco que tuvo hace unos años cuando prometía ser el nuevo BTC, no la seguí más.

Buenas noches.


----------



## EDV (17 May 2017)

Yo creo que voy a optar por la Ledger en cuanto soporte a Ripple, no me gusta nada tenerlos en el exchange.

Eso, sumado a la noticia de transacciones entre Ripple y ETH me hace presagiar buenos movimientos. Lo mismo me planteo meter el último arreón en Ripple y ya sí, hibernar.


----------



## rujtt (17 May 2017)

¿Que forma hay de comprar riples sin papeleos?


----------



## davitin (17 May 2017)

Ya empieza la fiesta con el ripple...como dice el otro forero, stellar esta conectada con ripple, parece que si esta sube también lo hace stellar.

Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kondarra (17 May 2017)

EDV dijo:


> Yo creo que voy a optar por la Ledger en cuanto soporte a Ripple, no me gusta nada tenerlos en el exchange.
> 
> Eso, sumado a la noticia de transacciones entre Ripple y ETH me hace presagiar buenos movimientos. Lo mismo me planteo meter el último arreón en Ripple y ya sí, hibernar.





Yo estoy dudando si quedarme sólo con XRP y ETH. Sí, soy un cerdo sin escrúpulos arrimándome a los bancos. 
Por cierto en la Ledger es posible tener tus carteras de etc y eth a la vez, de forma separada.


----------



## Claudius (17 May 2017)

EDV dijo:


> Yo creo que voy a optar por la Ledger en cuanto soporte a Ripple, no me gusta nada tenerlos en el exchange.
> 
> Eso, sumado a la noticia de transacciones entre Ripple y ETH me hace presagiar buenos movimientos. Lo mismo me planteo meter el último arreón en Ripple y ya sí, hibernar.



Vigilar esta noche, si vuelve a subir es que oriente la está dando y lo vais a tener jodido para dormir, cuando vengan los arreos y las alarmas.  :XX:


----------



## EDV (17 May 2017)

Como mucho me serviría para saludar porque si quiero meter más pasta debo pasar por los dos días de rigor de la transferencia, esto es, hasta el Viernes nada. Más me preocuparía por si el invento cae a plomo pero he optado por hacer hold y ver lo que pasa, podría hacer un stop loss pero vistos los vaivenes lo mismo se me activa y la subida me la pierdo para no volverlo a oler jamás. Ya he comentado antes que no valgo para tradear ni tengo el tiempo de vigilar, por lo que cagaría casi seguro.

También voy con Stellar Lumen aunque en menos cantidad. Donde me encuentro más tranquilo es con ETH, en estos días de dominio de Ripple se ha comportado de forma bastante estable y eso me da mucha seguridad, parece que se está convirtiendo en valor refugio, aunque no al nivel de BTC, claro. Ripple y los demás ya son otra cosa, veremos si éste se asienta o no.


----------



## danjian (17 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> He estado mirando gráficos en Polo, a ver si me "cantaba" alguna algo interesante (yo no tengo el cacharrito de Claudius), y me da que NXT podría hacer un buen PUMP si se mantiene por encima de 3000 aproximadamente unos días.
> 
> No es una coin que siga, es más, ni pajolera idea de lo que va, solo hablo de lo que me transmite el chart ahora mismo.
> 
> ...




Pues yo tampoco tenia ni idea de que es pero ojeando Download the Nxt Client

Parece que tienen hasta producto final, un exchange decentralizado(tipo bitshares), esta conectado con otra moneda ARDR (ARDOR) que al parecer es una version nueva que mejora a la anterior y acabaran siendo una cuando las dos blockchains se junten Announcing Nxt 2.0 Roadmap

nxt2.0 = ARDOR


----------



## davitin (17 May 2017)

Estas dos últimas noches dio el subidón a partir de las dos de la madrugada...esta noche estoy de servicio, así que voy a estar al loro.

Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (17 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Hoy por fin he podido probar mejor la Ledger Nano S.Iimpresiones.



_What is Cryptosteel and why do I need it?
Cryptosteel is the master of all backups.

Indestructable tool for storing sensitive information as a sequence of alphanumeric characters engraved on stainless steel.

Therefore, it’s perfect for storing private keys, passwords, or wallet recovery seeds in a most safe manner. Think of this artefact as like a readily-accessible safe deposit box: you decide what goes in and out
_
Special Edition DASH 12.1 Cryptosteel

Special Edition DASH 12.1 Cryptosteel - Cryptosteel

Cryptosteel the master of all backups - Cryptosteel


----------



## Kondarra (17 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> He estado mirando gráficos en Polo, a ver si me "cantaba" alguna algo interesante (yo no tengo el cacharrito de Claudius), y me da que NXT podría hacer un buen PUMP si se mantiene por encima de 3000 aproximadamente unos días.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hablando de cacharritos. Vengo dándole vueltas a dos ideas, a ver qué te parece con tu experiencia (bueno, a los demás también). 

Por lo que leo (y veo en los charts) esto va de tiburones haciendo sus ciclos: acumulación-distribución, una y otra vez. 

En acumulación los tiburones hacen compras pequeñas, pero muchas, para que no pegue arreón el precio y no se vean sus intenciones. Forma de detectarlo: poca variación de precio, alta variación de volumen (incremento). 

De repente colocan una o varias órdenes de compra elevadas, para así pumpear. Forma de detectarlo: leyendo el order book. Los peces pequeños empezamos a ver qué eso tira para arriba, empezamos a comprar animados por el arreón, ellos empiezan a vender escalonadamente para no bajar el precio de golpe. Es la fase de distribución. 

Llegado un punto empieza a bajar. A los peces pequeños nos entra el agobio y empezamos a vender. Ellos empiezan a comprar escalonadamente para así iniciar de nuevo la acumulación. 

Guay. ¿No se podría montar un cacharro que vaya leyendo precio-volumen-order book y que nos posicione más cerca de los tiburones? Imagino que hacer las lecturas es lo sencillo, lo difícil es indicarle los parámetros a cumplir para detectar una oportunidad. 

Un ejemplo sería: vete leyendo kraken. Si ves que una coin lleva 5 días en los que el volumen se ha incrementado en un 20% pero el precio se mantiene en un +-5% y detectas una o varias órdenes de compra grandes, me avisas (o directamente compras). Como digo lo difícil creo que es definir que tienen que ser 5 días, un 20% y un +-5%, así como definir el punto de salida. 

Otro cacharro que he estado pensando es para tratar de sacar partido a un mercado que no suele gustar: el mercado lateral. ¿Cómo? Si detecta un mercado lateral aplica lo que algunos llaman ping pong. Imaginemos que LTC está lateral alrededor de 5€. Si el cacharro detecta que está lateral lanza una orden de compra a 4,9€ y, una vez comprado, una de venta a 5,1€. Así sucesivamente. Son operaciones con poca ganancia (hay que tener en cuenta la comisión) pero que se harían muchas veces mientras siga lateral. 

¿Qué os parece?


----------



## juli (18 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Sí, soy un cerdo sin escrúpulos arrimándome a los bancos.
> .



Dios los cría y ellos se juntan ... :XX: 

Fuera bromas...la verdad es que con un planteamiento tan escueto cubrirías TODO en criptos. Y no pinta corto de retorno para lo sencillo que parece, ni mucho menos.

Cuentitas e instantaneidad + tecnología y creatividad. Incluso si luego te resulta "aburridillo" , puedes indagar en la línea de la que habla Divad de "proveedores de servicios" de ETH y hacerte un especialista buscando propuestas "con fundamento", que no irían a faltar ni suena nada mal.

Quebraderos de tarro y estreses te ibas a ahorrar seguro...y con dos cartas que desde luego no son el 4 de basos ninguna de ellos, sino dos apuestas en palabras tan mayores como puedan serlo.

Tú verás. la verdad es que viniendo montado en XRP desde donde tú vienes , pues fuiste al primero al que leí "calentarse" con Ripple / sin cifras, kondarra : tu multiplicador debe ser delirante , no ? / , te debe dar bastante perspectiva y posibilidades de decisión.

Tú mismo, tranquilidad y buenos alimentos y todo bien.


----------



## Merlin (18 May 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Ya empieza la fiesta con el ripple...como dice el otro forero, stellar esta conectada con ripple, parece que si esta sube también lo hace stellar.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk



Stellar Lumens es una criptomoneda creada por uno de los cofundadores de Ripple.


----------



## davitin (18 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Stellar Lumens es una criptomoneda creada por uno de los cofundadores de Ripple.



Si.

Creo que también tiene alguna relación con loa chinos o eso leí.

Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chicosalchicha (18 May 2017)

Digibyte como ha dicho el compañero ha subido un 256% y ha corregido muy poco, en reddit me meti a ver q hablaban y la gente la compara a ripple por su rapidez, y creo q esta orientada a juegos puede ser? El caso es q muchos dicen de hacer hold con esa moneda pq le ven buen futuro.

Yo compre 10.000 a ver si suena la flauta.


----------



## Superoeo (18 May 2017)

Helios_pc dijo:


> Es lo mismo STlaR lumens o XLM
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 4W mediante Tapatalk



Aaah okok, muchas gracias! Es que como salía con diferentes nombres en Blockfolio me he hecho el lío....

Pues veremos qué nos depara con XLM! Voy con algunas cosillas también así que todo lo que suba bienvenido sea xD

---------- Post added 18-may-2017 at 00:52 ----------




Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Digibyte como ha dicho el compañero ha subido un 256% y ha corregido muy poco, en reddit me meti a ver q hablaban y la gente la compara a ripple por su rapidez, y creo q esta orientada a juegos puede ser? El caso es q muchos dicen de hacer hold con esa moneda pq le ven buen futuro.
> 
> Yo compre 10.000 a ver si suena la flauta.



Pues sí, la verdad es que de DGB pensaba que sería una coin choricera destinada a morir pero este petardazo hace que las miradas se centren en ella.. Veremos cómo evoluciona. La investigaré a ver si de verdad se fundamenta en algo antes de meter nada....


----------



## juli (18 May 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Pues sí, la verdad es que de DGB pensaba que sería una coin choricera destinada a morir pero este petardazo hace que las miradas se centren en ella.. Veremos cómo evoluciona. La investigaré a ver si de verdad se fundamenta en algo antes de meter nada....



A mí la web me pareció algo cutrilla. Aunque sí que parece hacer hincapié en los juegos ...y el segwit.


----------



## davitin (18 May 2017)

Pues será como game credits que también ha dado el bombazo.

Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (18 May 2017)

Hold con la pirámide de los listos de ETH, xrp y xlm 

Entrar y comenzar a obtener beneficios.

Buenas corridas para todos.

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (18 May 2017)

Bueno el precio esta estancado oscilando entre los 37 y los 39 centavos de dólar..

No es el despelote de ayer, pero tampoco va a subir a 10 centavos por día, coño.

Quizá se estabilice por un tiempo en esa horquilla y km luego suba....con esa capitalización es imposible que no llegue a ser algo importante.



Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (18 May 2017)

danjian dijo:


> Pues yo tampoco tenia ni idea de que es pero ojeando Download the Nxt Client
> 
> Parece que tienen hasta producto final, un exchange decentralizado(tipo bitshares), esta conectado con otra moneda ARDR (ARDOR) que al parecer es una version nueva que mejora a la anterior y acabaran siendo una cuando las dos blockchains se junten Announcing Nxt 2.0 Roadmap
> 
> nxt2.0 = ARDOR



He visto algunos patrones y osciladores que me llaman la atención, no obstante, puede ser un falso aviso, aun así desde que me "cantó" ayer a 3000 ya va por 3500

Veremos lo que sucede, pero si realmente hay algo detrás como comentas, podría hacer un "Ripple"...si es que algún día se produce otro ::

Por cierto el grafico de Ardor de estos días canta igual que el de NXT, por lo que como dices deben ser la misma cosa por la imitación de movimientos.

Un saludo y buen día a todos.

ahora que miro ICONOMI ya por 0,80 ... :bla: a ver que pasa con ellas, pero el gráfico la manda por encima de 1$ si este volumen se mantiene.


----------



## digipl (18 May 2017)

Supongo que los tenedores de XRP estarán al tanto de las condiciones en que quedan los 55 mil millones de monedas que Ripple va a dejar en escrow.

Cada mes, durante 55 meses, mil millones de XRP se liberan y quedan en manos de Ripple para hacer con ellas lo que quiera.

Solo por comentarlo......


----------



## bizkaiarober (18 May 2017)

Por fin tengo una cuenta operativa en coinbase, pero me he perdido el precio de ayer de ether a 77-78 euros y hoy está a 85-86. 
Mi intención es comprar unos cuantos y mantenerlos a largo plazo. Como veo que aquí hay muchos que sabéis interpretar los datos mejor que yo quería hacer una pregunta:

¿Creéis que volverá a estar por debajo de 80 euros en unos días o ya es difícil y mejor comprar ahora a +-85€?

Ya sé que nadie tiene una bola de cristal, pero he leído análisis muy interesantes en este hilo y los que sabéis interpretar los datos de capitalización de mercado, volumen y demás podéis intuir algo.

Gracias por la ayuda que me habéis prestado hasta ahora.


----------



## Claudius (18 May 2017)

Empowering indie game developers with blockchain technology - Tech News | The Star Online


----------



## Merlin (18 May 2017)

digipl dijo:


> Supongo que los tenedores de XRP estarán al tanto de las condiciones en que quedan los 55 mil millones de monedas que Ripple va a dejar en escrow.
> 
> Cada mes, durante 55 meses, mil millones de XRP se liberan y quedan en manos de Ripple para hacer con ellas lo que quiera.
> 
> Solo por comentarlo......



La clave está, según lo veo yo, en saber la fecha del mes 0 y eso aún no lo han dicho.


----------



## digipl (18 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> La clave está, según lo veo yo, en saber la fecha del mes 0 y eso aún no lo han dicho.



Todo indica que empezará a contar desde que se creen los contratos por lo que desde el próximo primero de mes los primeros mil millones estarán disponibles. 


> We’ll use escrow to establish 55 contracts of 1 billion XRP each that will expire on the first day of every month from months 0 to 54. As each contract expires, the XRP will become available for Ripple’s use.


----------



## juli (18 May 2017)

Anteayer me perdí una cargada "a la bilbaina" de Bytecoin por el fucking Changelly, del que estoy harto, pero que , según mis parámetros de compra, tiene coins que sólo encuentro allí. En fin, una pasta , que cuando es por dejarlo pasar es error propio...pero por su culpa, no veo admisible.

Exchanges mafiosos ,bots,demoras de jugosos microporcentajes, embudos más largos de lo debido en pumps&dumps. ...la canción de cada día y de nunca acabar. Toca pasar a la acción.

De cara a abrir hilo al efecto, se buscan 2 foreros con "soltura" al teclado para montar un trío - en el peor de los sentidos , jeje  - de usuarios de BITSQUARE y relatar nuestras peripecias en posts que el resto puedan aprovechar para gobernarse en transacciones P2P con arsenal de coins cuasi ilimitado.

Me comprometo a 4 transacciones diarias con esos 2 voluntarios , con sus 4 recepciones correspondientes en ese juego de suma cero , apoyos por privado incluídos. Sí que estaría bien lo de que se animase alguien con cierto criterio para someter el programa a un chequeo potente.

No es por mí, es por mis vecinos que son del Opus y están hartitos de tanta blasfemia "pump&dump".


----------



## EDV (18 May 2017)

digipl dijo:


> Todo indica que empezará a contar desde que se creen los contratos por lo que desde el próximo primero de mes los primeros mil millones estarán disponibles.



¿Y qué implica lo que estáis comentando? 

Porque yo la emisión de más monedas a pesar de tener un tope la veo como una bajada de precio inminente. ¿O no es así?


----------



## juli (18 May 2017)

EDV dijo:


> ¿Y qué implica lo que estáis comentando?
> 
> Porque yo la emisión de más monedas a pesar de tener un tope la veo como una bajada de precio inminente. ¿O no es así?



Respecto al circulante actual, parece que como un tercio el primer año, un cuarto el segundo , un 20% el tercero...

Suena fuerte...aunque es de creer que habrán previsto que se enjugue con nuevos compradores. Y no es descabellado pensarlo.

se puede decir que estar fuera y al acecho cuando empiece sería conveniente...pero entradas de sobre el 3% mensual son irrisorias dada la evolución de Ripple. Lo mismo te sales y manos fuertes entran a machete como se ve ahora en las ICOS.

*edito* : También leí que Stellar Lumens tenía sobre la mesa una especie de donación masiva a tenedores de BTC e un futuro. Se agradecería info al respecto.


----------



## Merlin (18 May 2017)

digipl dijo:


> Todo indica que empezará a contar desde que se creen los contratos por lo que desde el próximo primero de mes los primeros mil millones estarán disponibles.



El lockup se implementará a finales de 2017. Mejor esperar a que haya confirmación oficial de la fecha exacta del mes 0.


----------



## rujtt (18 May 2017)

¿Donde comprar Riples sin papeleos?

¿Cuantas unidades totales de Litecoin habra y en que fecha estaran todas minadas?

Ya hay alguna tienda por otros paises que aceptan Litecoin como pago ¿veis a Litecoin con futuro para pagos de poca cantidad o pagos en general?


----------



## davitin (18 May 2017)

Ripple parece que ha estabilizado su precio.

Seguro que mas adelante pega una subida hasta el dolar.


----------



## ENRABATOR (18 May 2017)

rujtt dijo:


> ¿Donde comprar Riples sin papeleos?
> 
> ¿Cuantas unidades totales de Litecoin habra y en que fecha estaran todas minadas?
> 
> Ya hay alguna tienda por otros paises que aceptan Litecoin como pago ¿veis a Litecoin con futuro para pagos de poca cantidad o pagos en general?



De Ripple ni idea, quiza puedas usar shapeshift.io u otro cambiador

Sobre Litecoin, la wikipedia tiene una buena pagina. El numero total sera de 84 millones. Creo que la grafica sigue la misma que bitcoin asi que si no me falla la memoria, estaran casi todas minadas sobre el 2100 (Digo casi todas porque decrece geometricamente)

Cuando esto este listo, los tiempos de ejecucion de la transaccion estaran sobre 1 segundo, ya sera cuestion de cada usuario si quiere enviar mucho o poco:

Bitfury Tests Litecoin Multihop Lightning Transaction


----------



## psiloman (18 May 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Ripple parece que ha estabilizado su precio.
> 
> Seguro que mas adelante pega una subida hasta el dolar.



He comprado 1200 en la bajada, y me ha dolido pagar el precio. Comparado con los primeros miles que compré a 0.00001100, duele bastante.

Pero estoy contento, llevo un buen multiplicador en las primeras que compré. No me quejo. Y STR también la enganché a buen precio.

Me viene al recuerdo un analista que recomendaba en un artículo de hace 2 meses o así comprar Ripple. Decía que en 2018 pasaría el dólar, y que para 2020 2021 pasaría los 10 dólares. Creo recordar algo así.

Lo de los 10 dólares no digo nada. Pero el dólar antes de que acabe el 2017 lo tiene en la mano. Como me gustan las hamburguesas de Kobe!.


----------



## paketazo (18 May 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> He comprado 1200 en la bajada, y me ha dolido pagar el precio. Comparado con los primeros miles que compré a 0.00001100, duele bastante.
> 
> Pero estoy contento, llevo un buen multiplicador en las primeras que compré. No me quejo. Y STR también la enganché a buen precio.
> 
> ...



Recuerdo el artículo que mencionas, salía acompañando a precios objetivos para ETH, Dash, Monero...

Cuando lo lei, soy totalmente sincero, y vi los precios que proponía, no pude evitar pensar "este tipo está como una cabra"

Sigo pensando que no estaré vivo para ver esos 10$, pero tampoco pensaba estarlo para verlo al precio que tiene ahora, así que "prometo" no despreciar más precios objetivos en este mundillo, ya que vendo del mundo de la bolsa dónde pronóstico así, y que se cumplan,son tan escasos como osos polares negros.

Mucha suerte a los que llevéis, y ojalá lo petéis todavía más.

Por cierto, me han entrado de madrugada unos miles de ICONOMI, a 0,765$ a ver si rasco algo.


----------



## Claudius (18 May 2017)

Twitter
Por si queréis coger posiciones, la tecnología de VR en la que está trabajando Google, y en la que se está desarrollando Vexelus Inc. y cuyo token el voxel, acaba de terminar hace unos días el cambio de acciones, por tokens.


----------



## paketazo (18 May 2017)

Presale de Aragon, estos han acudido:

Pre-Sale Transparency Report

¿algún listo dentro?


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (18 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Twitter
> Por si queréis coger posiciones, la tecnología de VR en la que está trabajando Google, y en la que se está desarrollando Vexelus Inc. y cuyo token el voxel, acaba de terminar hace unos días el cambio de acciones, por tokens.



Gracias por el aporte,hay algún monedero decente? estoy mirando aquí para ver aunque fueran comprar 100.. total, ahora mismo es calderilla.

Buy Voxels at LiteBit with Creditcard, GiroPay, SEPA or SEPA

Le veo futuro, con todo el tema de la realidad virtual..


----------



## biempa (18 May 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte,hay algún monedero decente? estoy mirando aquí para ver aunque fueran comprar 100.. total, ahora mismo es calderilla.
> 
> Buy Voxels at LiteBit with Creditcard, GiroPay, SEPA or SEPA
> 
> Le veo futuro, con todo el tema de la realidad virtual..



Aqui se pueden comprar con paypal y en dolares:

Voxelus

Ni idea de como funciona el tema.


----------



## Morsa (18 May 2017)

En Kraken están habilitando la compra de XRP por EUR/$/etc... y están teniendo un pequeño bug. 

Se ven los XRP a 100€ unitarios xD y he hecho una captura de pantalla para documentar mi fortuna futura!

Good times

Por cierto, enhorabuena a los tenedores de NEM, menudo diita habréis tenido!


----------



## Divad (18 May 2017)

Ya sería bueno que resucitase la rana de voxels y me los quito de encima cagando hostias :: 

Solo si follan con los listos de ETH... Igual anulo la venta 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Helios_pc (18 May 2017)

Acabo de entrar en Paypal desde el pc y he visto alqo que alomejor antes no había caido... paypal es "LA NUEVA MONEDA" ... lleva tiempo autollamándose así y soy yo que estaba espeso y no me había dado cuenta?


----------



## rujtt (18 May 2017)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> De Ripple ni idea, quiza puedas usar shapeshift.io u otro cambiador
> 
> Sobre Litecoin, la wikipedia tiene una buena pagina. El numero total sera de 84 millones. Creo que la grafica sigue la misma que bitcoin asi que si no me falla la memoria, estaran casi todas minadas sobre el 2100 (Digo casi todas porque decrece geometricamente)
> 
> ...



Gracias, POR LO MENOS HAY ALGUIEN QUE CONTESTA.


----------



## davitin (18 May 2017)

rujtt dijo:


> Gracias, POR LO MENOS HAY ALGUIEN QUE CONTESTA.



Hay mucho tonto-pollas que se cree mas listo que los demas por hablar en clave (o lo que ellos creen que es hablar en clave), otros que entran a soltar la gracia y otros que van a su puta bola.

Luego hay alguno que aporta algo.

Por cierto, creo que burbuja.info deberia tener un subforo dedicado esclusivamente a las alt-coins, y no uno o dos tristes hilos.


----------



## rujtt (18 May 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Hay mucho tonto-pollas que se cree mas listo que los demas por hablar en clave (o lo que ellos creen que es hablar en clave), otros que entran a soltar la gracia y otros que van a su puta bola.
> 
> Luego hay alguno que aporta algo.



¿Eso por quien va?


----------



## Kondarra (18 May 2017)

Señores, las disputas por privado por favor. Aquí venimos a hablar.


----------



## rujtt (18 May 2017)

Yo solo pregunte y sale la gente diciendo gilipolleces, esto cada vez parece mas forocarros, el grupo de trastornados de turno que no dejan preguntar a los nuevos.
Normal que se fueran Mojon y demas...


----------



## Kondarra (18 May 2017)

rujtt dijo:


> Yo solo pregunte y sale la gente diciendo gilipolleces, esto cada vez parece mas forocarros, el grupo de trastornados de turno que no dejan preguntar a los nuevos.
> 
> Normal que se fueran Mojon y demas...





Vamos a ver. Haces una serie de preguntas hace 4 horas, obtienes una respuesta y aún te quejas. ¿Te crees que los que estamos por aquí trabajamos contestando a tus inquietudes, encima ipso facto? ¿Cuál es tu aportación al hilo para creer tener el derecho a exigir contestaciones? Un poquito de humildad anda.


----------



## rujtt (18 May 2017)

Yo solo digo que pregunte y hubo gente diciendo gilipolleces sin venir al tema.

Tu si no quieres contestar no contestes, esto es forocarros 2, tu callate que eres de los que mas preguntan y os creeis que este foro es vuestro cortijo.

Normal que se fueran Mojon y demas...


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (18 May 2017)

rujtt dijo:


> Yo solo digo que pregunte y hubo gente diciendo gilipolleces sin venir al tema.
> 
> Tu si no quieres contestar no contestes, esto es forocarros 2, tu callate que eres de los que mas preguntan y os creeis que este foro es vuestro cortijo.
> 
> Normal que se fueran Mojon y demas...




Rujtt si no te gusta algo trata de evitarlo, si faltas al respeto no esperes que después te traen a ti como un señorito, es un foro y no creo que se tenga que exigir nada a nadie, vive y deja vivir, te puedes quejar pero en este caso estas abusando de una confianza que es ficticia.

Aquí hay gente que es padre o madre de familia y tiene más tareas que estar pendiente del foro las 24 horas y a veces unas risas o un comentario tonto no vienen mal para liberar.

Otros no tienen una amplia base de conocimiento tecnológico adecuada para profundizar(es mi caso) y se dedican a preguntar cosas básicas y muuuuuuuy de vez en cuando pues pueden responder algo.

Otros su trabajo es la propia tecnología( informáticos y similares) y entran al foro cuando pueden y responden, aunque sea varios días después, y hay muchos más ejemplos de otros perfiles, pero no esperes una respuesta instantánea ni la exijas, si te corre mucha prisa la buscas por tu cuenta.


Te puedo ayudar si quieres a recuperar los niveles hormonales adecuados que hacen que tu cerebro genere adrenocorticotropa, cortisol y provoque un sentimiento de rabia y ansiedad&estres.

Liberar testosterona también te ayudara a ser menos agresivo.

Saludos.


----------



## rujtt (18 May 2017)

Yo no falte al respeto, cuando falto al respeto es cuando me faltan a mi primero.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (18 May 2017)

rujtt dijo:


> Yo no falte al respeto, cuando falto al respeto es cuando me faltan a mi primero.



No creo que tengas el derecho a mandar callar a alguien.

Simplemente.


----------



## rujtt (18 May 2017)

Yo dire lo que quiera, a mi nadie me tiene que decir que mas humildad...

Ya este tema cansa, yo solo preguntaba una cosa, nadie tiene que decirme gilipolleces, si no quieren responder que no respondan y punto. Este foro cada dia esta peor.
Normal que se fuera Mojon y demas y luego os sorprendeis.


----------



## Kondarra (18 May 2017)

Hoy se estrenan en Kraken los FIAT/XRP. Mañana Ledger empezará a soportar XRP, será el primer modo seguro de guardarlos fuera del exchange. ¿Vendrá empujón en el precio?


----------



## tio_argyle (18 May 2017)

rujtt dijo:


> Yo dire lo que quiera, a mi nadie me tiene que decir que mas humildad...
> 
> Ya este tema cansa, yo solo preguntaba una cosa, nadie tiene que decirme gilipolleces, si no quieren responder que no respondan y punto. Este foro cada dia esta peor.
> Normal que se fuera Mojon y demas y luego os sorprendeis.



Qué pesado eres de verdad, deja de ensuciar el hilo que está muy interesante... :bla:


----------



## common sense (18 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Twitter
> Por si queréis coger posiciones, la tecnología de VR en la que está trabajando Google, y en la que se está desarrollando Vexelus Inc. y cuyo token el voxel, acaba de terminar hace unos días el cambio de acciones, por tokens.



Buen apunte, copio el principio del articulo en ingles para ampliar:
(Voxelus), the world's leading virtual reality world builder and marketplace, today finalized participation details of the first-ever crypto-to-company equity program that it will offer up to a 33.3 percent equity stake in Voxelus, Inc., in exchange for the 15 percent of Voxels cryptocurrency that is currently issued and outstanding on the market. U.S. accredited investors who hold at least 2 million Voxels are invited to participate in this one-time opportunity, as well as token holders in jurisdictions where such purchases are allowed.

No obligation is required for holders to trade in their Voxels and they will continue to actively trade on Bittrex, Poloniex, Shapeshift and other exchanges globally. Plus, Voxels will still remain as the only method of purchasing VR assets, games and worlds on the Voxelus marketplace. 

Mas en la fuente:
Voxelus Finalizes Terms on Voxels Token-to-Equity Conversion Option


----------



## Merlin (18 May 2017)

rujtt dijo:


> ¿Donde comprar Riples sin papeleos?
> 
> ¿Cuantas unidades totales de Litecoin habra y en que fecha estaran todas minadas?
> 
> Ya hay alguna tienda por otros paises que aceptan Litecoin como pago ¿veis a Litecoin con futuro para pagos de poca cantidad o pagos en general?



Comprar Ripples sin papeleo: En https://shapeshift.io/#/coins y en Bitcoin Ethereum Monero Ripple Litecoin Dash cryptocurrency exchange | Changelly puedes intercambiar criptomonedas. Para comprarla con Fiat tienes Bitsquare - The decentralized bitcoin exchange que es un exchange descentralizado en el que creo que no hay verificación.

Sobre LTC, aquí tienes toda la información: Litecoin (LTC) $26.86 (8.53%) | CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations


----------



## Claudius (18 May 2017)

rujtt, te tengo en ignore, y ya no me acuerdo.., ya que mi lista es ínfima.
Aasí que no me lo quoteis, la palabra ignore dice mucho cuando alguien te molesta.

---------- Post added 18-may-2017 at 21:50 ----------




common sense dijo:


> Buen apunte, copio el principio del articulo en ingles para ampliar:
> (Voxelus), the world's leading virtual reality world builder and marketplace, today finalized participation details of the first-ever crypto-to-company equity program that it will offer up to a 33.3 percent equity stake in Voxelus, Inc., in exchange for the 15 percent of Voxels cryptocurrency that is currently issued and outstanding on the market. U.S. accredited investors who hold at least 2 million Voxels are invited to participate in this one-time opportunity, as well as token holders in jurisdictions where such purchases are allowed.
> 
> No obligation is required for holders to trade in their Voxels and they will continue to actively trade on Bittrex, Poloniex, Shapeshift and other exchanges globally. Plus, Voxels will still remain as the only method of purchasing VR assets, games and worlds on the Voxelus marketplace.
> ...



Yo es que sospecho, que algo traman, y bueno, y está en suelo. 1 ctm...
si no la hubieran largado extrañamente de Polo, en medio pump, habría consolidado posiciones superiores al céntimo.
Sigo diciendo, como en su día que aquí hay una jugada de sacar tokens del mercado para revalorizar el valor y bien, sea por jugada de refinanciación, o sea porque tienen un as en la manga con Google y su VR.


----------



## Baubens (18 May 2017)

Si tuvieras unos ahorrillos en que altcoin meteriais pasta diversificando varios? (tema serio) no me digas mierdas "todo en curecoin" para eso os callais.


----------



## paketazo (18 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> rujtt, te tengo en ignore, y ya no me acuerdo.., ya que mi lista es ínfima.
> Aasí que no me lo quoteis, la palabra ignore dice mucho cuando alguien te molesta.
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-may-2017 at 21:50 ----------
> ...



A mi sigue sin cuadrarme que las 6 primeras direcciones del richlist acaparen 100 millones de coins.

VOXELS block explorer | Blockexperts

Luego en coinmarket pone que el float es de 31,5 millones

La clave para valorarla ahora mismo creo que es realmente saber las coins que hay en el mercado.

Un saludo y a ver si me lo aclaras, me interesa tirar de este hilo a ver que va saliendo.



Baubens dijo:


> Si tuvieras unos ahorrillos en que altcoin meteriais pasta diversificando varios? (tema serio) no me digas mierdas "todo en curecoin" para eso os callais.



Te parecerá de coña, pero la he mirado por curiosidad y debe un buen rebote en breve "curecoin", ya que se ha quedado descolgada de estos últimos pumps del mercado.

En cuanto a meter algo en este chiringuito, es evidente que ahora la madre que más proyectos alberga es ETH, y poner algo ahí podría ser rentable.

Yo también veo potencial en Dash si culmina su plataforma de pagos masiva (Evolution)

Factom es un proyecto que va demostrando valor en el tiempo, apoyado en trabajo y fundamentales.

Augur tiene pendiente lanzar en breve su plataforma de predicción orientada al mundo de juego/apuestas

Game credits se ha comentado por aquí, está empezando a mover el mercado de videojuegos.

Tienes bastantes proyectos interesantes y con teórico potencial. Todo depende de tus plazos y perspectivas.

Si buscas un 1000% a medio plazo, quizá ETH no sea tu ficha.

De todos modos, vete leyendo por aquí, pues salen cosas interesantes.

Por cierto, ahora que miro, Dash 255.000 wallets...en un mes casi 30K nuevas billeteras, objetivamente es una ¡burrada!, dudo que pueda seguir este ritmo, pero de ser así, acabamos el año por encima de las 500K


----------



## Claudius (18 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> A mi sigue sin cuadrarme que las 6 primeras direcciones del richlist acaparen 100 millones de coins.
> 
> VOXELS block explorer | Blockexperts
> 
> ...



[ANN] VOXELS (VOX) | The Official Coin of Virtual Reality and Voxelus Platform

Circulating Supply
31,500,000 VOX
Total Supply
210,000,000 VOX

Si no recuerdo mal, en circulación sólo están esos el resto los tenía ellos de ahí que aprezcan 210M (osea como ripple, pero vamos en el hilo de bitcointalk está todo) de ahí que veas que unas direcciones tienen todos esos token. (supongo) También pueden ser de los exchange en cold, que tendría bastante lógica ya que sólo se negocia en 4 +-.

Algunas alt-coin preminadas que tienen tokens de 100M está ahora valorados en mercado en +1$

Y ya digo, que la jugada de te doy acciones a cambio de tokens 'con un valor' ridículo, tiene algún objetivo, y es que pienso que de alguna forma creen que se van a revalorizar más, que sus acciones. ::


----------



## rujtt (18 May 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Qué pesado eres de verdad, deja de ensuciar el hilo que está muy interesante... :bla:



Tu si que lo ensucias, comete tu campurriana y a la cama.

---------- Post added 18-may-2017 at 23:11 ----------




Claudius dijo:


> rujtt, te tengo en ignore, y ya no me acuerdo.., ya que mi lista es ínfima.
> Aasí que no me lo quoteis, la palabra ignore dice mucho cuando alguien te molesta.
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-may-2017 at 21:50 ----------
> ...



Yo te tengo en el ignore de hace mucho, comete tu campurriana y a la cama.


----------



## juli (19 May 2017)

ESta wallet es algo más que éso...aunque a mí cuanto más escuetas, mejor. Pero la verdad es que es una pequeña birguería con los tokens de ETH. Yo creo que mientras no se tengan cifras astronómicas, es un buen tester para ver si entras a saco en tal o cual moneda.

Releases · paritytech/parity · GitHub

A ver si se anima alguien con lo de chequear BITSQUARE a tres, que hacemos un trabajo curioso para nosotros y para el resto y nos quitamos mafiaexchanges de enmedio, hombre.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (19 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Twitter
> Por si queréis coger posiciones, la tecnología de VR en la que está trabajando Google, y en la que se está desarrollando Vexelus Inc. y cuyo token el voxel, acaba de terminar hace unos días el cambio de acciones, por tokens.



VOX no? Acabo de pillar unos cuantos a ver como va, gracias.

Podeis pegar un vistazo a Gup, por lo visto tiene buen futuro.


----------



## Superoeo (19 May 2017)

Litecoin vuelve a la carga con un subidón muy bonito. Veremos si se estabiliza por ahí o vuelve a bajar. Estuve a punto de soltarlas a 23 medio acojonado y casi en pérdidas, pero me mantuve fuerte xD

A VOX la veo interesante. Solté todo cuando pasó lo de Poloniex, pero me acabo de hacer una cuenta en Bitrex y pasar algunos BTC por lo que igual me estreno con esta y alguna más que le tengo echado el ojo...

¿Alguno conseguisteis entrar en el Crowdsale de Aragon? Voló todo en seguida, no?

Por cierto, no discutir por favor, que teníamos un hilo cojonudo sin necesidad de turbulencias (Supongo que también la consecuencia de que entre más pasta en las alts es que aparezcan nuevos colaboradores por el foro y en consecuencia que entre ellos haya de todo....)

---------- Post added 19-may-2017 at 00:52 ----------




Chicosalchicha dijo:


> VOX no? Acabo de pillar unos cuantos a ver como va, gracias.
> 
> Podeis pegar un vistazo a Gup, por lo visto tiene buen futuro.



Gup? No había oido hablar de ella hasta ahora. En qué exchange está? ienso: Cuéntanos si puedes un poco más de ella y por qué crees que tiene futuro


----------



## Curiosity (19 May 2017)

Hola,
Comparto experiencia en *PIVX*, sé que algunos por aquí están metidos:

Wallet descargada para Windows sin problema (En un portátil viejo que tengo).
4 ó 5 días descargando data para sincronizarla.
Ayer transpasé del Exchange aprox 1600 PIVX, posteriormente activé el Staking (Recompensas ó intereses) por tener PIVX y estar conectado.
En menos de 24h me llegaron 2 y pico PIVX como recompensa (No llegan para el yate pero menos da una piedra), en mi caso la electricidad es gratis.
----
Creo que la recompensa es diaria pero depende de muchos factores, iré viendo como funciona, las transacciones desde el Exchange rápidas y sin problemas.
Compré en Bittrex.

Saludos


----------



## EDV (19 May 2017)

Me parece que ETH ya no vuelve a bajar de 100.


----------



## Superoeo (19 May 2017)

EDV dijo:


> Me parece que ETH ya no vuelve a bajar de 100.



Desde luego todos estábamos espearando a que atacara su ATH y parece que va con fuerza. Veremos a ver qué ocurre!

Mientras tanto Litecoin se va manteniendo, y veremos si sigue subiendo...


----------



## juli (19 May 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Desde luego todos estábamos espearando a que atacara su ATH y parece que va con fuerza. Veremos a ver qué ocurre!
> 
> Mientras tanto Litecoin se va manteniendo, y veremos si sigue subiendo...



Cantado. Y muy posiblemente empiece la fiés. Hay mucha energía contenida en ese stand by de semanas que llevan los delfines del top ten.

Todo es que UNA se despoje de su rol de segundona ,pues tirará de todas . Que a nadie le extrañe ver multiplicaciones diarias como con las coins "decimales" que hemos visto estas últimas semanas.

El dinero inteligente, que no era , salvo en BTC , sino "dinero discreto" para no prender la pólvora , va a empezar a perder los nervios y a apostar a machete por lo que estaba atesorando de puntillas.

Enchufen sus videograbadaoras. Estamos a un pelo de ver en primera fila el significado de la palabra BURBUJA.


----------



## djun (19 May 2017)

En los últimos 31 días el volumen 24 horas que se ha negociado en todas las criptos ha sido el siguiente:

537.032.931 
554.469.537 
568.484.686 
482.340.559 
635.290.699 
591.058.687 
428.622.157 
461.398.653 
851.071.347 
1.144.765.742 
979.549.668 
764.992.957 
1.183.120.300 
1.451.044.829 
933.626.479 
1.526.853.850 
2.286.281.860 
1.697.742.887 
1.494.908.799 
3.017.732.403 
2.715.781.641 
2.043.281.296 
1.788.330.369 
1.394.960.713 
1.473.257.378 
871.188.488 
1.065.781.579 
1.934.418.382 
2.348.551.242 
1.911.869.580 
2.031.134.614


En Febrero el promedio no llegaba a los 200.000.000 aprox. Es decir en éste último mes ha subido mucho. Pero lo que sería interesante es saber qué parte de este volumen es simplemente intercambio de unas coins por otras (normalmente bitcoins por altcoins), y qué parte es proveniente de la entrada de Fiat.

¿Existe alguna manera de saberlo? Saludos.


----------



## Claudius (19 May 2017)

EDV dijo:


> Me parece que ETH ya no vuelve a bajar de 100.



Eth, ya está consolidando el status de reserva de valor, y a céntimos los envíos, con liquidez de sobra y buena velocidad, como a Poloniex, bittrex, la de por poner todos los pares de btc en eth...

AvaTrade Adds Ethereum, Dash and Ripple Cryptocurrency CFD Trading | Finance Magnates

Qué el ritmo no pare, no pare no. lalalal


----------



## djun (19 May 2017)

Curiosity dijo:


> Hola,
> Comparto experiencia en *PIVX*, sé que algunos por aquí están metidos:
> 
> Wallet descargada para Windows sin problema (En un portátil viejo que tengo).
> ...



Lo de que tarde 4 ó 5 días en sincronizarse es lo que me echa para atrás. ¿Sabes si se puede enviar o recibir *PIVX* sin necesidad de que esté sincronizada la wallet?. Para que reconozca el saldo inicial que le envíe a la wallet ¿necesita estar sincronizada?


----------



## juli (19 May 2017)

Por cierto...Ojísimo ! , que la envidia estimula más que la propia razón.

Ahora mismo, grandes capitales analfaburros estarán aporreando puertas de asesores largamente despreciados.

Estos capitales no son operativos salvo en los exchanges esos que usais, ni saben ni van a saber operar con una wallet - esa gente tiene dinero, no tiempo - ... Y hablan de que pete alguno...pero lo mismo petan todos como chiringuitos de playa. Hay que tener muy presente los problemas que hay ya ...y que el capital de cuya llegada nos asombramos por hacer un x3 ó x4 es ABSOLUTAMENTE MARGINAL. Ese capial brutal de los últimos 2 meses es, en buena parte, EL CANARIO EN LA MINA de grandes fortunas, reacias hasta ahora a entrar en la partida. Los jugosísimos informes generados que hay ya sobre determinadas mesas ahora mismo, los podéis imaginar.

El que no se preocupe de abrir carteras para su dinero , que luego no venga a llorar, que será tiempo de otras cosas...y perdonadme el tono, pero es MUY importante.

Personalmente, yo me ofrezco para emprender un chequeo en BITSQUARE , un interambio P2P sin intermediarios que puede ser ORO en una coyuntura de bloqueo en exchanges. Pero hacen falta 2 foreros más que se manejen con cierta soltura al menos manejando - e interpretando - software a nivel usuario. Nos hacemos uns giros diarios de suma cero y resuelto.

Buen día, buenas posiciones y buena suerte a todos.


----------



## paketazo (19 May 2017)

ICONOMI en 1$...ya llevo el sueldo de un mes que mentaba el compañero...pero bueno, no he entrado por eso, espero ver lo que tiene que ofrecer, y si realmente el proyecto es lo que se espera de él.

Como vehículo inversor para los nóveles que no quieren bajarse wallets, ni tener tokens en un montón de lugares, la opción de usarles como "fondo" en este mundillo puede tener su nicho.

Las Dash, más paradas que un imán de nevera, supongo que les tocará después de ETH, pero tampoco seré yo quién lo firme, con que no bajen y se mantengan por la cota firmo.

Por cierto el fee de ETH sube como la espuma...

Ethereum Avg. Transaction Fee chart

Un saludo.


----------



## juli (19 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> ICONOMI en 1$...ya llevo el sueldo de un mes que mentaba el compañero...pero bueno, no he entrado por eso, espero ver lo que tiene que ofrecer, y si realmente el proyecto es lo que se espera de él.
> 
> Como vehículo inversor para los nóveles que no quieren bajarse wallets, ni tener tokens en un montón de lugares, la opción de usarles como "fondo" en este mundillo puede tener su nicho.
> 
> ...



Dash no tiene espacio...si no, habría petado lo que ETH antes - de hecho, llegó justo ahí - . Pero ETH ha generado su cascada. Los tokens que aloja y ha forrado son los felices remeros de sus galeras. Ahora mismo, me apostaría a que antes de fin de año cotiza más que BTC / al que por cierto, ya han inoculado n virus dentro que podría ser mortal, que aquí contanto en juego, nada es casual -.

Yo creo que Dash petará por pura toma inconsciente de posición y especulación...pero FUNDAMENTALES , recorrido y tecnologá - recién implantada - ??? ..El Señor Lee, sin duda alguna.

La amplificación exponencial de ETH - que pide alguien que gestiones semejanet inraestructura - y , sbre todo LTC va a ser ojiplática.

Por cierto...mucha atención, que 120 está más lejos de 90 que 250 de 120, eh ?

EN fin...esperemos que todos hayan hechjo bien sus deberes. Personalmente , con la mejor intención y sin esperar que nadie me haga caso, sugeriría una cosa para quien no la cumpla, más allá de los planteamientos particulares de cómo entienda la blockchain y los medios con que aborde sus inversiones en ella :

1 ETH
1BTC
1Dash 
1 LTC
1 ETH
...y por supuesto la corona : Un onza de PURE GOLD. / Cuando este globo se hinche al nivel de delirio que lo va a hacer , una onza tendrá sencillamente el precio que al piráo que le dé por soltarla se le pase por la cabeza, y la otra parte la tendrá...o no la tendrá será así.de simple...y , hamijos, no quedan 2 años para éso /

Esto lo desearía en poder de cualquier conocido. EL que hoy tenga 4 verdes y no se haga con eso ... se acordará de haber leído este mensaje.

Ahhh...y la paz que da soltar semejante "medioconsejito" de padrazo sabiendo que quien lo lea y le dé por hacerlo suyo es IMPOSIBLE que palme un duro !!! 

Suerte y cabeza.


----------



## michinato (19 May 2017)

Curiosity dijo:


> Hola,
> Comparto experiencia en *PIVX*, sé que algunos por aquí están metidos:
> 
> Wallet descargada para Windows sin problema (En un portátil viejo que tengo).
> ...



Muy interesante. Cuando leí por primera vez sobre esta moneda me atrajo bastante, porque es como DASH pero no solo los masternodes obtienen rendimientos, sino que todos los nodos pueden generar monedas haciendo Stacking.

Eso si, me parece demasiado alta la recompensa que comentas de 2 PIVX por día por hacer stacking de 1600, esto implicaría unos 700 PIVX al año generados por solo 1600, vamos casi unos intereses del 50%, lo que implicaría que si todo el mundo hace stacking habría una inflación altísima. 

Por mi parte te agradecería si nos sigues informando de los PIVX que generas (para hacernos un idea más aproximada del % anual) y de como te va en general el nodo (recursos consumidos, características del portatil, etc.).


La cotización de PIVX no ha ido muy bien últimamente, frente al dolar se mantiene, pero quien haya comprado PIVX con BTC hace un mes, ha perdido en torno a un 50-60%. Con los subidones que se ven en este mundo, el pasar de una cripto a otra puede hacer que te pierdas un pump de algo que tenias y da un poco de rabia, pero por mi parte opino que si crees en la moneda, hay que mantener la mente fría y seguir adelante con la apuesta hecha. Yo espero que PIVX vuelva a subir en el ranking de capitalización.


Edito:
He encontrado esta calculadora que te da los rendimientos estimados por tener un masternode o, si no tienes 10000, por tener un nodo simple haciendo stacking de PIVX.

PIVX Calculator

Haciendo la simulación para 1600 coins, los números que aparecen ya me parecen bastante más normales.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (19 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Dash no tiene espacio...si no, habría petado lo que ETH antes - de hecho, llegó justo ahí - . Pero ETH ha generado su cascada. Los tokens que aloja y ha forrado son los felices remeros de sus galeras. Ahora mismo, me apostaría a que antes de fin de año cotiza más que BTC / al que por cierto, ya han inoculado n virus dentro que podría ser mortal, que aquí contanto en juego, nada es casual -.
> 
> Yo creo que Dash petará por pura toma inconsciente de posición y especulación...pero FUNDAMENTALES , recorrido y tecnologá - recién implantada - ??? ..El Señor Lee, sin duda alguna.
> 
> ...



Podrias explicarme lo del oro please?

Y otra cosa, creia q ltc estaba de capa caida pero aqui le veis futuro, a q se debe?


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (19 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Dash no tiene espacio...si no, habría petado lo que ETH antes - de hecho, llegó justo ahí - . Pero ETH ha generado su cascada. Los tokens que aloja y ha forrado son los felices remeros de sus galeras. Ahora mismo, me apostaría a que antes de fin de año cotiza más que BTC / al que por cierto, ya han inoculado n virus dentro que podría ser mortal, que aquí contanto en juego, nada es casual -.
> 
> Yo creo que Dash petará por pura toma inconsciente de posición y especulación...pero FUNDAMENTALES , recorrido y tecnologá - recién implantada - ??? ..El Señor Lee, sin duda alguna.
> 
> ...



Respcto a lo que comentas, bajo mi punto de vista y viendo los acontecimientos como van sucediendose:


BTC y ETH se disputan el puesto como moneda refugio

Llegara un punto en el que el precio de ETH sera "similar" al de BTC o al menos equiparable.

Las monedas ligadas a ETH harán el papel que tuvo al principio ETH de desarrollo, cada una en un campo distinto, cuando vengan bajadas a lo bestia o caídas, mucho dinero en vez de centralizarse en una misma moneda( como puede ser ahora BTC o a repartidas en alts que no sirven para nada) ira destinado directamente al mismo y fortalecerán aun más a la familia Vitalik.Con lo cual el sistema de sustitución seguirá creciendo, fuerte y firme..

Tendremos una pelea occidental y otra en la parte este.


Es mi forma de verlo, ayer Eth estaba a 90 dolares, Bitcoin , sube hasta los 1900, alguien toma medidas y da un golpe con ETH y hasta los 110..


----------



## Morsa (19 May 2017)

XRP testando soporte y ya veremos si rebota con fuerza y demuestra la fe de los fieles.

Faltaba un poco de movimiento así en otros proyectos consolidados y que los felices altcoineros empiecen a pasar unos pocos nervios 

Personalmente me pone nervioso de base que una parte importante de mi portfolio dependa en exclusiva de una coin, auqnue podría ser peor y podría ni siquiera tenerla!

Cuando llegue el evento de criptos ( quedan muy pocos días ) probablemente salgan algunas noticias interesantes que nos van a dar una semana movidita, al margen de los acuerdos que allí se gesten.

Más de uno se estará guardando el comunicado bomba para darle un susto a sus competidores.


----------



## bizkaiarober (19 May 2017)

Acabo de realizar hoy mismo mi primera compra de criptomonedas (ether) y me surje una duda:

Al vender unas monedas, ¿puedo conseguir el importe de la venta en mi cuenta corriente directamente desde el exchange o tengo que pasar por paypal u otras historias?

Puede ser una tontería para muchos pero yo nunca he utilizado internet para comprar o vender nada.

Gracias.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (19 May 2017)

bizkaiarober dijo:


> Acabo de realizar hoy mismo mi primera compra de criptomonedas (ether) y me surje una duda:
> 
> Al vender unas monedas, ¿puedo conseguir el importe de la venta en mi cuenta corriente directamente desde el exchange o tengo que pasar por paypal u otras historias?
> 
> ...



En el caso de Bitcoin puedes venderlo en localbitcoins por ejemplo y te enviarían el fiat directamente a tu cuenta bancaria, intercambio de tu a tu.

Sin embargo en los exchange has de cambiar el valor de la moneda a fiat(euros , supongo que te interesa eso ETH/EUR) y después realizar una SEPA a tu cuenta bancaria.

Existen también tarjetas de debito en las que puedes utilizar algunas monedas como Bitcoin.
saludos.


----------



## bizkaiarober (19 May 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> En el caso de Bitcoin puedes venderlo en localbitcoins por ejemplo y te enviarían el fiat directamente a tu cuenta bancaria, intercambio de tu a tu.
> 
> Sin embargo en los exchange has de cambiar el valor de la moneda a fiat(euros , supongo que te interesa eso ETH/EUR) y después realizar una SEPA a tu cuenta bancaria.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, es lo que quería saber. Supongo que habrá comisiones al pasar de ether a euro o al hacer la transferencia a mi cuenta, pero ya veo que el proceso es sencillo.


----------



## juli (19 May 2017)

Curiosity dijo:


> Hola,
> Comparto experiencia en *PIVX*, sé que algunos por aquí están metidos:
> 
> Wallet descargada para Windows sin problema (En un portátil viejo que tengo).
> ...





djun dijo:


> Lo de que tarde 4 ó 5 días en sincronizarse es lo que me echa para atrás. ¿Sabes si se puede enviar o recibir *PIVX* sin necesidad de que esté sincronizada la wallet?. Para que reconozca el saldo inicial que le envíe a la wallet ¿necesita estar sincronizada?



Bien, sobre PIVX .

Curiosity, muy interesante esa profundización que haces, te sigo ,pues estoy en PIVX y me interesa un huevo lo de las recompensas. Para cualquier nueva aportación sobre ello, mil gracias por delante.

PIVX no tarda días en sincronizar, o no necesariamente. A mí es de las blocks que más rápido me ha bajado.

La historia de PIVX es que tenía un par de errores de libro y además, muy ruidosos : Las coins no paarecían en tu balance al principio y si parabas el core de sopetón por cualquier causa, no volvía a abrírtelo y era puro acojono, aunque se arreglaba facilmente...como veis, fallos de lo más inquietantes, escandalosos... Su foro estaba A REVENTAR de quejas y gente histñerica a cuenta de éso...aunque parece que al cargar la nueva versión se ha parcheado ya.

Yo veo precipitación para no perderse la ola, en mi opinión. Pero al parecer ya están arreglados o encauzados y lo bueno es que tienen gente enganchada por legiones .

PIVX ha estado por debajo de 1 pavo 3 veces esta semana ...y velan cuando eso pasa. Yo al menos me refuerzo un 10% cada vez que llega ahí...aunque dudo de que velva a hacerlo. De hecho, voy a pasar a cargar el 20% tanto si baja de uno como si pilla 1,30 . Si evitan esos sustos, veo multiplicación fácil ahí. Es una coin muy "pesetera" como Dash y con mucha gente detrás y mucha mayor emisión. A mí me pone mucho, mucho y si no cae, y dudo que cometan la dejadez de dejarle hacerlo, le veo una cancha tremenda.



Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Podrias explicarme lo del oro please?
> 
> Y otra cosa, creia q ltc estaba de capa caida pero aqui le veis futuro, a q se debe?



Lo del Oro pregunta a Spielzeug en el hilo oficial o en el de la evolución en éste mismo subforo, que no quiero liarla aquí con offtopics . Éso sí, si no te va la vida en ello para disponer de 1200 pavos, primero golpea y luego pregunta...al menos para la primera onza.

Si te pasas por uno de esos hilos y te leo, te contestarán seguro de todos modos , si te leo, tranqui que te explico lo que quieras.

Respecto a LTC tiene mucho que decr por su evidente ADN bitcoñero acompañado de una puesta al día en la que BTC , por alucinante que sea el momentum, hoy por hoy no puede entrar.

Yo creo que Lee andará con 500 desarrolladores 24/7 para poner una buena ración de protecnia Segwit sobre el tapete . Los chinos son comerciantes y tan versátiles como haga falta, no creo que deje pasar esta oportunidad menos tiempo del fisicamente necesario, pues se ha visto en una coyuntura por el parón técnico , que no económico, de BTC que ni en sus sueños más húmedos.



Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Respcto a lo que comentas, bajo mi punto de vista y viendo los acontecimientos como van sucediendose:
> 
> 
> BTC y ETH se disputan el puesto como moneda refugio
> ...







Morsa dijo:


> XRP testando soporte y ya veremos si rebota con fuerza y demuestra la fe de los fieles.
> 
> Faltaba un poco de movimiento así en otros proyectos consolidados y que los felices altcoineros empiecen a pasar unos pocos nervios
> 
> ...



ETH está haciendo "la goma" , no quiere estruendos i que su castza en segundo plano chirríe un crecimiento sano y fuerte, así que delega en terecros, sus tokens "independientes"...que llevan,todos, a Roma. Cuando saque cartas va a ser con estruedo de nudillos en la mesa de tres pares de huevos.

BTC tiene un cáncer dentro y si sube como un tiro es precisamente porque se ha rehusado el choque de carneros frontal .Las intenciones destapadas en el affaire de BU nadie las sabe ...y meter un pastizal en una casa con esos líos de fondo, aún maquillados, es una temeridad. Lo primero que busca un himbersor fuerte es seguridad y después, los números...pero mi pastuki en mi bolso en cuanto diga ya. Eso es crucial. La gente que tiene pqasta no necesita jugarsela a cara o cruz para ser rica, ya lo es. Busca serlo más...pero SIEMPRE sin arriesgar dejar de serlo.

Más allá de ello, el planteamiento "plug and play" de ETH con sus tokens garantiza un "todo" en cascada que va a ser un ecosistema cripto en sí mismo...ahí caben trillones de cuatrillones sin dejar de crecer y revalorizar y encima con toda solvencia detrás. El pelotazo puede ser tan descomunal como su prediseñada capacidad de engullir y ninguna de los dos aspectos va a mermar, al contrario. Como cualquier copetidor baje el ritmo, se lo comerán por los pies...hay muuuucha maquinaria ahí y amplificándose a cada minuto además.


----------



## sirpask (19 May 2017)

Juli, es mejor una cripto con enemigos (mineros) dentro. Que otra en la que se puede hacer rollback si sale mal la jugada a los que mas tienen.

Por otra parte, a mi estas subidas tan rápidas no me gustan.


----------



## common sense (19 May 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Juli, es mejor una cripto con enemigos (mineros) dentro. Que otra en la que se puede hacer rollback si sale mal la jugada a los que mas tienen.
> 
> Por otra parte, a mi estas subidas tan rápidas no me gustan.



Que es mejor un arbol, o un gato? No tiene sentido esta comparacion, ETH vs Bitcoin. 


Si quereis evitar rollback, invertir en Tezos, mismo concepto que Ethereum pero tiene verificacion a priori para smart contracts. La ICO en junio. Pero en mi opinion, ETH ya tiene demasiados projectos en su ecosistema, como para que alguien le discuta el trono de computadora mundial distribuida.


----------



## sirpask (19 May 2017)

common sense dijo:


> Que es mejor un arbol, o un gato? No tiene sentido esta comparacion, ETH vs Bitcoin.



Entonces son compatibles o que?


----------



## common sense (19 May 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Entonces son compatibles o que?



Bitcoin, queria ser una plataforma distribuida de pagos, pero parece que ripple se le ha adelantado, debido a las transacciones instantaneas y todos los bancos y proyectos empresariales que confian en ella. En ese sentido Bitcoin no puede competir con ripple ya, es demasiado tarde.


Ethereum, quiere ser, la computadora mundial distribuida, donde creas DAPs que se comunican entre ellas, intercambiando tokens, informacion, y ademas puede interactuar con Ripple, y mas que estaran por venir. Esta semana ha sido la primera transaccion.

Todo el apoyo institucional se ha colocado detras de estas dos, una para pagos, otra para smartcontracts. Bitcoin ahora mismo es el oro de las criptos. Es estable, deposito de valor, cada vez menos varianza. Como inversion me parece una buena idea, aunque no la mejor. Como servicio, se ha quedado atras, y esto no va a cambiar. 

Un proyecto como storj, se ha movido de bitcoin a ethereum esta semana, por la misma razon. Y seguro, que ellos han tenido meetings de varias horas, antes de decidir este movimiento, no es algo que se decida en un almuerzo.

A todo esto menudo pastizal esta entrando en el sector, hay para todos. Sera el crash de la burbuja, el que determine los supervivientes, pero para eso todavia queda. Hasta que una cachonda en un bar me diga si se lo que es ethereum, estamos a salvo, ese es el canario en la mina. Cada uno deberia tener un canario y compartirlo en el foro.


----------



## paketazo (19 May 2017)

Sigo leyendo bastantes testimonios por foros y en troll box que cuesta un huevo y la yema del otro mover los BTC desde, y hacia los exchangers, tanto en tiempo como en comisiones.

El aumento del precio en todo el sistema, hace un eco que atrae más capital que usa la puerta de entrada de BTC, por una parte para quedarse invertido en la moneda, y por otra parte para acceder al universo de nuevos proyectos.

La otra nueva puerta más reciente ETH está siendo usada del mismo modo para invertir en muchos proyectos que usan su propia cadena, lo que provoca un efecto inmediato en la subida de precios de la "madre" y de las comisiones, que se han duplicado en breve como os adjunte ayer.

Las capitalizaciones están creciendo de un modo exponencial, y me da la impresión que la mayoría de dinero que entra en el sistema, no saldrá, o si lo hace, será poco a poco y sin sobresaltos.

Es más posible que se salte de uno a otro proyecto sin pasar por FIAT o por el propio BTC, antes que salirse del mismo.

Si esta teoría se consolida, de momento parece que vamos por esta ruta, en un año no quiero ni pensar dónde estaremos.

Hold a los proyectos que están madurando, pues podríamos estar en los 90s del Nasdaq, y yo aquello me lo perdí en parte, pero me sirvió para aprender como espectador, la locura y codicia humana...no creo que aquí sea muy diferente (ojo que estamos todavía empezando)


Si alguno pilló NXT cuando se nombró aquí hace unos días, pudo haberle sacado ya un 33% desde 3000 hasta 4000
Un saludo.


----------



## Kondarra (19 May 2017)

Una reflexión, que puede ser una chorrada o una casualidad, aunque puede ser pronto para saberlo. 
En un primer escenario el mundo alt se movía a la contra de btc. Btc subía, alts bajaban. Btc bajaba, alts subían. 
En un segundo escenario btc iba por libre y a las alts hoy le tocaba subir a una, mañana a otra. 
¿Qué ha pasado en los últimos días? Btc sigue por libre. XRP pegó un subidón de cuidado. El resto de alts digamos top20, para abajo. Después XRP corrigió, btc sigue con su misma línea y el resto de top20 para arriba. 
Mi pregunta abierta es: ¿es ahora XRP la que manda en mundo alt (no btc) y en función de sus movimientos se mueve el resto? Hasta ahora no ha habido una alt (no btc) que haya sido referencia, o al menos que yo recuerde. 
Si vuelve a subir XRP y bajan el resto empezaré a pensar que sí... veremos. 
Suerte.


----------



## juli (19 May 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Juli, es mejor una cripto con enemigos (mineros) dentro. Que otra en la que se puede hacer rollback si sale mal la jugada a los que mas tienen.
> 
> Por otra parte, a mi estas subidas tan rápidas no me gustan.



Yo creo que ambas cosas son negativas. De cualqueir modo , tu respuesta - y tu óptica - es muy gremial y eso la condiciona - supongo que nos condiciona a todos en uno u otro momento cuando el contexto es cada vez más generalista ante la ya evidente y aún incipiente adopción masiva ...y debemos andar cada vez más listos en éso-.

Primero, acotas un lastre en BTC en parámetros de orden interno , de funcionamiento . Y el peligro de ETH también, en tanto en cuanto una agresión a la blockchan. De acuerdo con los 2, pero con matices. Y además, añadiendo un a perspectiva que vamos a tener que filtrar muchas cosas : A la gente NORMAL, que es la receptora final y por puro volumen va a ser la "poseedora" con más peso de esta nueva tecnología y su consiguiente coyuntura , las historietas de los mundos de Tolkien criptofrikis, se la pelan.

Para empezar, el chanchullo flagrante en ETH se puede presentar con la punta del nardo como un arreglo absolutamente irrepetble y causado por un "robo" . Quien lo asumió quedaá com un robindhooito de andar por casa por velar por los intereses de los "estafados". Juicios de valor aparte sobre su conveniencia o no, creo que éso lo podemos dar como un hecho...y ante la borregada, hasta como un ejemplode protección y "justicia". En cualquier caso, para que así fuese, con mayor o menor propiedad, el maquillaje de los mass media se antoja totalmente asequible. Puestos a acotar una cosa imagenes negaivas, ahora mismo el BTC de los secuestradores y hackers sí que tiene un Sambenito ante la opinión pública borrega y no ETH por una chicuelina cuyo nivel de chanchullo , totalmente integral y evidente, sin duda...sólo pueden apreciarla los iniciados. 

Una vez acotado lo de ETH , vamos a BTC.

Para mí , reucir el lastre de BTC postBU a un problema de mineros es muchísimo decir . Lo que se ha visto en BTC es que u movimiento insider considerabilísimo está dispuesto a pasarse todo el proyecto por la entrepierna. De hecho, creo que la tibieza con que se ha enfrentado ésto y el stand by ante un probema latente es deliberada para no forza males mayores.

Y por otra parte, nada me dice que lo que se ha dado con BU no sea una excusa y un juego de poder que lo que sí ha dejado en evidencia es que los bloqueos a todos los niveles / el técnico ahora mismo , obvio, con un Segwit , que hace 2 meses era una evolución casi natural y hoy casi un tabú , fuera de escena mientras las fees y las esperas se van hasta el infinito y más allá / son perfctamente posibles en BTC . De hecho, n por asomo el estandarte y referente de todo este cotarro estaría tecnicamente tan al margen de todo lo que se está cociendo actualmente en un momento como éste si no tuviese las manos atadas. De hecho, puestos a contemplar la actitud de BU no como un tema técnico, sino como uno estratégico para incordiar el orden natural de BTC , ni siquiera sabría decir si respondería inicialmente a las aspiraciones de un fulano o a alguiendetrás de él. Pero de lo que estoy seguro es de que en China mucha gente poderosa , caso de o estar en el ajo con premeditación y alevosía, sin duda se ha dado cuenta de cuánta influencia se puede canalizar por ahí sobre tal vez el mayor hallazgo de la humanidad de la última década y uno de los mayores posiblemente en toda la historia. Y desde luego, si China puede influír sobre el tal Jihan / y éso suponiendo que no fueran ya un tándem inicial com lo es la mafia bankster de ETH / en semejante objeto de deseo...dudo horores que se vaya a quedar quieta y estoyconvencido que el fulano que hizo desbordar la pax pública sea siquiea a día de hoy, dueño de sus pasos en toda esta cuestión.

Y si éso es un problema técnico o estratégico lo iremos viendo conforme avanzan los acontecimientos y una adopción masiva largamente esperada a la que , para empezar, BTC llega ya con la mitad de dominancia efectiva en la escena cripto y bajando, lo que no creo que sea desde luego nada deseable por su parte ...de hecho, era absolutamente impensable hace 4 meses.

Otra cosa es que las penas co pan - o con beluga - sean menos y BTC lo esté petando, lo cual tiene lo suyo como justicia poética y por mí ,nada que objetar, mientras no joda al resto, y si lo peten el doble., tampoco..pero volviendo a la óptica gremial de la que entiendo partía en gran parte tu exposición...BTC afronta , si no como un convidado de piedra , cuando menos como "otro del clan" , la llegada de la expedición cripto al "nuevo mundo" de la adopción masiva o a la rendición a "SUS" tesis del stablishment mundial ...lo cual puede ir dando una medida de su papel actal ...y su "estado de las cosas" . 

Estado interno de las cosas que MUCHOS , OTROS NO, considerarán inestable en exceso para su dinerito teniendo otras opciones válidas. Que la mafia bankster esté detrás de ETH o hayan reescrito el guión en pro de los estafados "himbersores" de turno , al común de los mortales...se la pela y se la pelará. Y el capital miedoso , sabiendo que ante agresiones paradigmáticas a sus intereses aún podría esperar ayuda dsde dentro..hasta le sonará más a música celestial que a exhabrupto. 

Con lo que,para la evolución imparable del cotarro cripto global...no lo veo un inconceniente categórico. Quemañana un chino se quede , o hunda, BTC , en tanto que repositorio de sus ahorros, sí.

---------- Post added 19-may-2017 at 16:07 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> Las capitalizaciones están creciendo de un modo exponencial, y me da la impresión que la mayoría de dinero que entra en el sistema, no saldrá, o si lo hace, será poco a poco y sin sobresaltos.



JOJOJO...tienes prisa en sacar la tuya ??? :fiufiu:


Aquí va a hacer la de coger la vez , tatuársela en la frente, y esperar a la borregada con sus billetitos multiplicaóres hasta el abuelito...nos ha jodío Mayo. 

---------- Post added 19-may-2017 at 16:30 ----------

*HALLUDA; HAMIJOS !!!*

Algún forero habitual que tenga wallet en WAVES , por favor ?

Estoy chequeando una wallet y necesito munición y shapeshift me está dando guerra.

Si me envía un waves, yo le reenvío ese al instante...y mañana otro para tomarse una caña a mi salud. Corro con cualquier percance en caso de imprevisto, cómo no.

Por favor, que si zanjo ésto casi ya soluciono mi portfolio, please.

Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## Donald Draper (19 May 2017)

Hombre que aquí va a haber una desbandada gorda el día menos pensado en alguna crypto y que va a contagiar al resto, es algo con lo que cuento.

Yo de momento solo llevo ETH desde hace varios meses, y me planteo diversificar un poco. Leo sobre XRP pero no sé, no me convence más allá de especular de forma pura y dura...


----------



## danjian (19 May 2017)

Donald Draper dijo:


> Hombre que aquí va a haber una desbandada gorda el día menos pensado en alguna crypto y que va a contagiar al resto, es algo con lo que cuento.
> 
> Yo de momento solo llevo ETH desde hace varios meses, y me planteo diversificar un poco. Leo sobre XRP pero no sé, no me convence más allá de especular de forma pura y dura...



Ese día puede llegar cuando el BTC active segwit, si no, veo muy difícil que esto pare a corto plazo, BTC tiene muchos problemas, aun no sé por qué sigue subiendo la verdad.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (19 May 2017)

XRP huge news tomorrow! new japanese and singaporean banks joining in! 

They getting new contracts with srilankan banks too


----------



## davitin (19 May 2017)

Pues ripple esta que ya se ha calmado...a saber que pasará...si vendo ahora sacó pasta, pero voy a aguantar a saco.

Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (19 May 2017)

*Claudius* o alguno que tenga respuesta.

Cuando VOX salió de polo, no se dio ningún motivo claro o satisfactorio, tenía volumen, y el chart era muy decente.

Se hablaba de que los developers abandonaran el proyecto (evidentemente no), y otras chorradas, pero:

¿se sabe realmente el motivo para esta salida del exchanger?

Un saludo


----------



## juli (19 May 2017)

ETC a 10 cts de ATH.

No extrañaría un calentón si lo pasa.


----------



## Helios_pc (19 May 2017)

Arghhh y yo con el movil jodido, gnosis tb ha subido fuerte no?


----------



## paketazo (19 May 2017)

Gnosis $181,686,277 $164.48 1,104,590 GNO * $4,647,600 24.54%


----------



## juli (19 May 2017)

Dash 100 pavos. Shitland doctora a sus nenes en Harvard . :

Si se mete en los 120 con ETH, hora de retomar las cotizaciones de ambas en BTC.

Bye bye calderilla.


----------



## paketazo (19 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Dash 100 pavos. Shitland doctora a sus nenes en Harvard . :
> 
> Si se mete en los 120 con ETH, hora de retomar las cotizaciones de ambas en BTC.
> 
> Bye bye calderilla.



Ya te falta poco para las 7 cifras eh pillín!!



Diste en el clavo en el momento oportuno.


----------



## Superoeo (19 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> *Claudius* o alguno que tenga respuesta.
> 
> Cuando VOX salió de polo, no se dio ningún motivo claro o satisfactorio, tenía volumen, y el chart era muy decente.
> 
> ...



Pues lo cierto es que nunca llegó a quedar claro el motivo de la salida de VOX. No estaba fundamentado con nada, y básicamente echaron por tierra una coin que como dices tenía buen volumen y con un chart que presagiaba buenos profits.

Y en los últimos días parece que está empezando a despertarse por lo que yo la tendría echada el ojo. (Voy a meter algo en esta si sigue despertándose, y también en Verge, que no se quien la comentó por atrás y ha pegado un pump gracioso y parece que puede seguir subiendo)


----------



## juli (19 May 2017)

Me autocito del hilo del BTC , con perdón :

"A la que BTC flojee , el rally múltiple en Shitland va a tentar al más pintado.

El asalto y tsunami consguiente sería épico."

Y añado : No hay 2 foreros con buen trato de computer que se animen a montar un chequeo con transfers de suma cero para chequear BITSQUARE ??? s un sistema P2P con escrows y tal...el planteamiento es muy , muy bueno.

Vamos a tener un disgusto con los exchanges y cuando lo recordemos, será tarde.

---------- Post added 19-may-2017 at 21:44 ----------

ETC ...ATH.

Zcash, también en el club de los 100.

Como a ,os chinos les dé por hacer patria con LTC esta noche, ni te cuento...

Vamos que nos vamos.


----------



## davitin (19 May 2017)

Como veis etc en el medio plazo?

Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Merlin (19 May 2017)

Me acabo de encontrar una web excepcional: cryptocompare.com

Todos los monederos analizados: www.cryptocompare.com/wallets

Todas las tarjetas prepago que se pueden cargar con Bitcoins (y esperemos que pronto con otras criptos): www.cryptocompare.com/wallets/#/cards


----------



## paketazo (19 May 2017)

Aragon ya en Bittrex, si alguno le va a hacer seguimiento que vaya contando.

Parece que hay inversores potentes bajo el mantel, a ver si saco un rato el fin de semana y leo algo, o si otro se anima, pues que nos resuma...la suma de las partes nos dará el total.

Aragon (ANT) $1.42 (-7.09%) | CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations

foro:

ARAGON: The Ethereum based Startup from Spain

Un saludo


----------



## sirpask (20 May 2017)

De Ether lo que menos me gustó es oir a Vukerin decir que prefiere un Bug a que su cripto no pueda escalar. Independientemente de lo que ya ha pasado.

Ahora mismo todos ganamos asi, que siga la fiesta.

Debe ser por que soy Burbujista, pero me gusta que petara Poloniex, y desapareciera. Jeje.


----------



## Morsa (20 May 2017)

sirpask dijo:


> Debe ser por que soy Burbujista, pero me gusta que petara Poloniex, y desapareciera. Jeje.





El espiritu burbujo es fuerte en tí El follón de Polo afectaría a todo el ecosistema y probablemente las caidas en las criptos en general serían majas.

XRP se ha llevado un buen palo, rompiendo finalmente hacia abajo. Curiosamente coincide con la noticia que han añadido 3 bancos más a su red, japoneses todos ellos.

Una parte del dinerito que pensaba que estaba haciendo el mejor negocio allí ha visto que ETH y otras estaban poniéndose moradas y ha abandonado el barco en tropel. ETH 2a en Market cap de nuevo.

Como offtopic y a los que tb andéis en kraken, un par de horas antes que se produjera alguien vendió XRPs llegando a "regalarlos" a 0,21.Incluso tras el crash es un 25-30% de regalo por cada XRP.

Edit- Los rebotes de XRP me dejan mal... de 0,25 a 0,29€ en minutos...


----------



## danjian (20 May 2017)

Menudo bajón pego el XRP, hay que preocuparse? Parece que la subida del ETH le afecto bastante ...


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (20 May 2017)

danjian dijo:


> Menudo bajón pego el XRP, hay que preocuparse? Parece que la subida del ETH le afecto bastante ...



Bajo mi punto de vista ha llegado a su suelo "nuevo", lo que no esta nada mal, todo lo que baja, vuelve a subir.No temas.

Recordad que el Lunes empieza Consensus, así que en las próximas semanas habrá jaleo seguro..a ver que contratos salen de esa reunión de judíos.:Baile:

---------- Post added 20-may-2017 at 01:34 ----------

What's to Do Before Ethereum Enters 'Metropolis'? - CoinDesk


----------



## djun (20 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Y añado : No hay 2 foreros con buen trato de computer que se animen a montar un chequeo con transfers de suma cero para chequear BITSQUARE ??? s un sistema P2P con escrows y tal...el planteamiento es muy , muy bueno.
> 
> Vamos a tener un disgusto con los exchanges y cuando lo recordemos, será tarde.



Ahora ando muy mal de tiempo pero si esperamos un par de semanas creo que podemos intercambiar y probar el Bitsquare. No lo conozco pero parece una Exchange interesante (y descentralizado). Saludos.


----------



## juli (20 May 2017)

djun : Lástima, gracias de cualquier modo. Si quieres , y viendo la falta de interés, empezamos los 2 dedicándole al menos sólo una sola o 2 horas al día ahora que es finde. Te aseguro que lo veo jodidísimo y una temeridad ahora mismo dejarlo correr.





Y ya a todos, una duda general : en Poloniex / yo no uso ese exchange / se puede sacar cash desde ETH , DASH o ETC , por ejemplo ? 

Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## paketazo (20 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> djun : Lástima, gracias de cualquier modo. Si quieres , y viendo la falta de interés, empezamos los 2 dedicándole al menos sólo una sola o 2 horas al día ahora que es finde. Te aseguro que lo veo jodidísimo y una temeridad ahora mismo dejarlo correr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo único que puedes sacar es USDT que es como decir que no puedes sacar divisa de ningún tipo que no sea criptográfica.

Ya os comenté que saqué prácticamente todo de Polo, dudo que casque, pues es un negocio demasiado rentable para dejarlo caer, pero mi coyuntura actual, no pasaba por mantener allí coins que tenía pensado mantener al menos a medio plazo.

Los problemas que tiene, y me lo creo de verdad, es que el incremento de usuarios les ha desbordado. Es lógico, no es lo mismo tener 1000 usuarios conectados tradeando que 30.000

Sinceramente, si lo dejan cascar me sorprendería mucho, la pasta en comisiones que se sacan a diario es demasiado jugosa, y harán lo imposible por subsanar los problemas.

BTC por encima de 2000$ y sigue perdiendo dominancia, me quedo perplejo con el escenario que estamos viviendo, no lo hubiera adivinado hace 6 meses ni de coña.

Suerte a todos.


----------



## sirpask (20 May 2017)

Está entrando pasta a las Criptos a borbotones.


----------



## djun (20 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> djun : Lástima, gracias de cualquier modo. Si quieres , y viendo la falta de interés, empezamos los 2 dedicándole al menos sólo una sola o 2 horas al día ahora que es finde. Te aseguro que lo veo jodidísimo y una temeridad ahora mismo dejarlo correr.




Tengo que descargarme el programa y me lo tengo que estudiar un poco. Ahora mismo no puedo por falta de tiempo. Pero dentro de dos semanas, si te viene bien, no tengo ningún problema.


----------



## racional (20 May 2017)

Haber si alguien puede analizar Ripto Bux, una reciente que aun vale muy poco, pero con un grafico muy prometedor.

---------- Post added 20-may-2017 at 09:28 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> BTC por encima de 2000$ y sigue perdiendo dominancia, me quedo perplejo con el escenario que estamos viviendo, no lo hubiera adivinado hace 6 meses ni de coña.



Pues esta claro, esta entrando más dinero, y esta haciendo crecer a todas las criptos.

---------- Post added 20-may-2017 at 10:13 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> Aragon ya en Bittrex, si alguno le va a hacer seguimiento que vaya contando.



Aragon es scam, ya sale con un precio inflado.


----------



## davitin (20 May 2017)

Ripple recuperandose.

Si esta moneda fuese un truño ya se habria desinflado totalmente, yo no voy a deshacer mis posiciones.

Y no olvideis que stellar esta ligada a esta moneda, si sube ripple sube stellar.


----------



## juli (20 May 2017)

*YABBBA DABBA DOOOOOO !!!*











[youtube]7exajMfNiFQ[/youtube]


----------



## Donald Draper (20 May 2017)

estoy mirando Waves...alguien sabe si hay listos allí?


----------



## paketazo (20 May 2017)

Ojito a VOX que las mentó Claudius y el 25 creo que presentan algo importante para su futuro inmediato.

Está entrando pasta.



Waves le he mirado hoy un ratillo, listos creo que no hay a la vista, pero lleva un gráfico que si peta se irá muy arriba.

Un saludo.


----------



## Merlin (20 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Y añado: No hay 2 foreros con buen trato de computer que se animen a montar un chequeo con transfers de suma cero para chequear BITSQUARE ??? s un sistema P2P con escrows y tal...el planteamiento es muy , muy bueno...



Juli, ayer me dio por mirar a fondo una web que tenía en favoritos desde hacia un par de semanas y pude comprobar que Bitsquare no mueve mucho dinero.

Mira: List of cryptocurrency exchanges | Exchange War (la número 91) 

No digo que tu idea sea mala, pero si los datos de esta web son correctos Bitsquare no lo usa mucha gente. Solo te lo comento para que lo tengas en cuenta.


----------



## juli (20 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Juli, ayer me dio por mirar a fondo una web que tenía en favoritos desde hacia un par de semanas y pude comprobar que Bitsquare no mueve mucho dinero.
> 
> Mira: List of cryptocurrency exchanges | Exchange War (la número 91)
> 
> No digo que tu idea sea mala, pero si los datos de esta web son correctos Bitsquare no lo usa mucha gente. Solo te lo comento para que lo tengas en cuenta.



Chequeé Bitsquare hace meses y sé que hay pocos usuarios. De hecho, la variedad de oferta entonces era ínfima. Pero también cuento con que tenemos los huevos como melones y hoy por hoy la gente prefiere ir a mesa puesta ( exchanges ).

A mí el planteamiento p2p de Bitsquare me parece brutal...podría ser una vuelta a localbitcoins en la época de las transacciones personales que practicamente desapareción cuando todo el mundo entró a tradear a ritmo industrial y bancario...cosa que en su momento me decepcionó profundamente.

El día que pete un exchange grande, con el nivel de usuarios que hay ya, la desaorientación va a ser colosal...y las transacciones , contadas, interesantísimas...y ese día , será un muy mal día para aprender.

Un saludo.

__________________________

GAME en 3 pavos, señores. 

Y PIVX, que algún forofo había por aquí, entrando , en mi opinión, en muy buen precio. Cada día le cuesta más, pese a su "pachorra" rondar el dólar - creía que esta vez ni se acercaría -.

---------- Post added 20-may-2017 at 22:58 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> Ojito a VOX que las mentó Claudius y el 25 creo que presentan algo importante para su futuro inmediato.
> 
> Está entrando pasta.
> 
> ...



Es una productora de juegos, o de realidad virtual...es así ?


----------



## paketazo (20 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Es una productora de juegos, o de realidad virtual...es así ?



llevo mirándola desde que la mentó Claudius, y es una plataforma que te permite, usando su app, comprar modelos en 3d, y usarlos como tu desees, 

He visto ejemplos, dónde se propone su uso para modelos arquitectónicos, para la enseñanza...

Si te pasas por la web, verás que tienen en venta por ejemplo, edificios, casas, salas, habitaciones...

Todo eso tu lo compras, y lo maquetas como te de la gana (hay elementos gratuitos, y otros que valen sobre 2$), una vez que los tienes, los usas mediante la app, y las gafas en 3D si lo deseas.

La idea es cojonuda, el problema que le veo, es llegar a darse a conocer.

Cualquier instituto, colegio, o para una presentación empresarial, podría emplear este tipo de software para hacer más ameno el contenido a tratar.

La tengo en seguimiento, pero me da la impresión que en un abrir y cerrar de ojos, puede hacer un 5X

Un saludo.


----------



## juli (20 May 2017)

A qué evento e refieres ? (VOX) 

Tienes aLgún link o dato para progresar ?


----------



## paketazo (20 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> A qué evento e refieres ? (VOX)
> 
> Tienes aLgún link o dato para progresar ?



Voxelus

Algo se comenta en el video que sal en la web.

*Join Martin Repetto, Voxelus CEO in a new video of the series that will be released on a biweekly basis on our YouTube Channel

In this video we talk about the Google Daydream port of Voxelus. It's almost done and will be live on May 24th!.*

Creo que por eso está subiendo, quizá en estos 3 días haga un pump interesante a la espera de ver de que se trata.


----------



## tastas (20 May 2017)

Besis a todas


----------



## Kondarra (21 May 2017)

Señores, vigilen este patrón en el futuro cercano:


----------



## EDV (21 May 2017)

La verdad es que se turnan las subidas ETH y Ripple/Stellar. 

Pero los dos "bandos" van escalando no obstante.


----------



## Divad (21 May 2017)

ETH saldrá como alternativa al sistema fiduciario o crearán un caos para salir como los salvadores?

Una aceptación legal de buen rollo como ocurre en Japón, Australia,.. es lo ideal, pues el cambio es sin necesidad de que corran ríos de sangre.

Pase lo que pase, felicidades a los premiados! 


Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bmbnct (21 May 2017)

Alxemi! Doge a roto los 100 satoshis (eso si, después de una buena barrida hasta los 40..)
A ver donde nos lleva este pump.


----------



## Kondarra (21 May 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Alxemi! Doge a roto los 100 satoshis (eso si, después de una buena barrida hasta los 40..)
> A ver donde nos lleva este pump.





Yo con esta subida me corto definitivamente la coleta de trader de pacotilla. Soy inversor a medio-largo plazo. 
Llevaba algo de Doge, poquito. A 80 vendí la mitad ayer con la idea de recomprar algo más abajo. Los que habéis seguido Doge sabréis que llevaba ya un tiempo en una horquilla cerrada, subía y volvía a caer, estaba lateral. Hasta ayer no los toqué. Ayer me pongo el sombrero de trader ejperto y la cago. 
Es poca pasta pero ya me he cansado. Hold es hold y salvo que sepas mucho hacer otra cosa es cagarla. Ahora a ver a cuánto recompro...


----------



## paketazo (21 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Yo con esta subida me corto definitivamente la coleta de trader de pacotilla. Soy inversor a medio-largo plazo.
> Llevaba algo de Doge, poquito. A 80 vendí la mitad ayer con la idea de recomprar algo más abajo. Los que habéis seguido Doge sabréis que llevaba ya un tiempo en una horquilla cerrada, subía y volvía a caer, estaba lateral. Hasta ayer no los toqué. Ayer me pongo el sombrero de trader ejperto y la cago.
> Es poca pasta pero ya me he cansado. Hold es hold y salvo que sepas mucho hacer otra cosa es cagarla. Ahora a ver a cuánto recompro...



deja para tradear un pequeño %, tómatelo como un dinero para "divertirte"...por ejemplo un 15% de lo que tengas en hold.

En tendencia alcista de mercados como en la que estamos ahora en altcoinland (hablo en dólares), se pueden pegar algunos buenos golpes arriba.

Fíjate las VOX mencionadas hace unos días, de 1 centavo a casi 3...y como esa muchas otras.

BTC sube de lo lindo, pero hay otras que hacen un 2X, 3X, 4X si se les pilla el momento...por eso un poquito, puede resultar rentable.

Personalmente tengo casi todo a hold, pero con lo que he tradeado estos meses, me han salido "gratis" 100 Dash que ahora ya tengo en hold también.

Un saludo.


----------



## Morsa (21 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> deja para tradear un pequeño %, tómatelo como un dinero para "divertirte"...por ejemplo un 15% de lo que tengas en hold.
> 
> En tendencia alcista de mercados como en la que estamos ahora en altcoinland (hablo en dólares), se pueden pegar algunos buenos golpes arriba.
> 
> ...



La diferencia es que tu lees mejor que el resto las gráficas, patrones de acumulación, distribución, volúmenes, etc..

Yo como Kondarra, ya he hecho unas cuantas jaimitadas, cuando mis únicas virtudes en este mercado han sido:

- Estar en el momento y el lugar adecuado. Entre de verdad el 3 
de marzo, antes mis posiciones eran testimoniales y por creer en 
el concepto criptodivisa.

- Estar muy pendiente de noticias oficiales, rumores y comentarios 
de personas que saben más. Entre ellos varios de vosotros. 
Gracias.

A los que se identifican con mi perfil, si empiezan a pensar que controlan, que dominan.. mi recomendación es que salgan cagando leches, porque ahi es cuando puede empezar la masacre. Mientras uno se sepa un tonto con suerte, todavía hay esperanza 

Creo que queda todavía hay tiempo y este año va a ser interesante, pero con mucho tiento, que las cosas cambian de un día para otro.

Por cierto, XRP abajo y ETH otra vez tirando, mientras tito BTC está en las nubes.

Y ICN, corrigiendo de momento. A ver si se gira con la crecida de ETH.


----------



## Kondarra (21 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> deja para tradear un pequeño %, tómatelo como un dinero para "divertirte"...por ejemplo un 15% de lo que tengas en hold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





100 Dash!! Mi reino por 100 Dash!!
Ya te lo dije una vez. Si publicases tus ideas de inversión somos varios de los que aquí pululamos que lo agradeceríamos enormemente y que nos convertiríamos en followers copiadores. 
Aunque sea con XRP pegué un buen pelotazo. 
Sí, lo que iba haciendo es tradear con un porcentaje pequeño.


----------



## Donald Draper (21 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> 100 Dash!! Mi reino por 100 Dash!!
> Ya te lo dije una vez. Si publicases tus ideas de inversión somos varios de los que aquí pululamos que lo agradeceríamos enormemente y que nos convertiríamos en followers copiadores.
> Aunque sea con XRP pegué un buen pelotazo.
> Sí, lo que iba haciendo es tradear con un porcentaje pequeño.



Yo me uno a la petición. Me gustaría conocer tus ideas a LP o pesos en tu cartera para investigar sobre ellas.

En lo que hablais, como sé que no sé nada, yo holdeo y tiro millas. Que sea lo que sea, pero la jugada de tradear sin tener ni papa, no la manejo.


----------



## juli (21 May 2017)

Buenas.

Salvo ETH , que es ya como aplacar un tsunami con toda su fanfarria de hijas empujando detrás, parece claro quien da gas a las burbuja general intentando ralentizarla por ese lado con unos delfines que le crearían pelea y acelerarían la disminución de su cacho del pastel...y el fuelle del cliclo al que asistimos.

El ciclo es :

Punto 1 : Gas en Shitland / burbujas a gogó / la mitad a BTC para no bajar su propiop globo / la mitad de ahí a cash / las otras 3 de vuelta a SHitland.../Punto 1 .

La BTC donminancia no es el parámetro , sino la del top ten "sin decimales" , que, se va enjugando en medio de la ola del tsunami...pero a duras penas, pues buena parte de ese gas es Cash externo sin influencias bitcoñeras.

Las coins con decimales en ceros laaaaargos, son ideales para multiplicar $ sin estridencias ni crear nuevas competencias a BTC. Y cuanto más mierdacoin que se pueda deshacer como un azucarillo al soltarla, mejor. 

No sólo la revalorización de BTX es de risa...la de las Top "con cuerpo" , también. Pero las compuertas están abombadas cual barriga de preñada. Y el PLOOOOFFF , al caer.

La salida a cash es fundamental para ese circuito. A ver esa ola de tarjetas de ETH... :rolleye:

La lateralidad de ETH y LTC , sosrendentes - cuando ésta última pete, va a ser de triple mortal con cabriola - . El levísimo ascenso de Dash... igual. Ahora missmo, la reserva de valor sin llegar al ineludible fondo bitcoñero, ETH, que irá a coces y saltos de 10 en 10, 40 en 60 ...100 en 100...empujada por su propio ethersistema.

No olviden los "deberes" de sus posiciones o el desparrame les pillará con vías abiertas sin capacidad ya de cerrarlas.--y se escaparán pescaítos.

PLOFFFFFF is coming.


----------



## Alxemi (21 May 2017)

Acabo de leer como 30 paginas del hilo dando saltitos, felicidades a todos por mantenerlo a buen nivel,

Yo sigo out porque sigo hasta arriba y además porque ando algo agotado de ir supervisando todo esto, con ver mi blockfolio cada dia ya tengo suficiente adrenalina.

Sigo siendo de la opinion de que es necesaria una buena corrección a la vieja usanza en el mercado de las alts, no se si llegará pero el feeling ahora mismo en el mercado es que siempre se gana y que todo va parriba y no lo veo muy sano. Veo muchos valores demasiado pumpeados, ahora que el camino de bitcoin a segwit se está aclarando veremos como se mantienen todos esos valores, de aquí a agosto van a ser semanas importantes.

En el grupo de telegram ha entrado bastante gente pero hay poca chachara

Pues nada felicidades a todos los ganadores, que parece que son todos, y mantengan el buen nivel del hilo :X:X


----------



## Helios_pc (21 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Yo con esta subida me corto definitivamente la coleta de trader de pacotilla. Soy inversor a medio-largo plazo.
> Llevaba algo de Doge, poquito. A 80 vendí la mitad ayer con la idea de recomprar algo más abajo. Los que habéis seguido Doge sabréis que llevaba ya un tiempo en una horquilla cerrada, subía y volvía a caer, estaba lateral. Hasta ayer no los toqué. Ayer me pongo el sombrero de trader ejperto y la cago.
> Es poca pasta pero ya me he cansado. Hold es hold y salvo que sepas mucho hacer otra cosa es cagarla. Ahora a ver a cuánto recompro...



Yo llevo 3 días con el táctil del móvil roto así que estoy holdeando si o si almenos hasta que me llegué esta semana el nuevo, conclusión, rentabilidad del 20% estos 3 días por no dar ni una orden, solo comprar XRP cuando bajó 0.0015 xbt.
Tambien he cometido jaimitidas pero aún así saco una buena tajada.

---------- Post added 21-may-2017 at 11:32 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> deja para tradear un pequeño %, tómatelo como un dinero para "divertirte"...por ejemplo un 15% de lo que tengas en hold.
> 
> En tendencia alcista de mercados como en la que estamos ahora en altcoinland (hablo en dólares), se pueden pegar algunos buenos golpes arriba.
> 
> ...




Yo también me uno a la petición de hacerme follower de tus consejos, y si es necesario todo es hablar en forma de % de las ganancias... porque si por tus consejos gano 100 dash que de otra forma no los ganaría...pues un par de ellos...para ti


----------



## SeKa33 (21 May 2017)

Buenos días a todos los que escriben y leen este foro. Brutal foro. Soy un usuario novel, tanto en el foro como en el mundo de las criptodivisas. Mi primera adquisición fue a finales d marzo unos cuantos miles de lumens, un ether cuando valia 47€ y varios litecoin. Soy una persona k no tiene paciencia alguna, y poco tiempo xa investigar, x lo k los ether y litecoin se transformaron en mas lumens, algo d ripples, bytecoin, dogecoin, golem y pink, x consejo de un amigo estos dos ultimos. Tal mi sorpresa en el golpe del ether, empece a buscar mas info sobre este mundo, videos d youtube, las ICOs, etc... Y fue cuando encontre este foro... Brutal la información que dais. 
No creo k me volvais a leer, en corto espacio de tiempo, xq poco o nada podré aportar, y xa que ensuciar este foro... Mas bien os leeré. X "vosotros" anoche cambie los dogecoin, antes d k hiciera esta subida (me uno al sentimiento de un usuario k los cambio antrs d la subida) x GAME y VOX. Espero que el "sacrificio" del perrito, x estas dos resulten XD. Tengo criptos en varios sitios (krsken, poloniex y bittrex). Espero que en algun momento pueda yo aconsejaros o informaros de cosas interesantes, igual que yo me aprovecho de vuestra experiencia y atino. Gracias a todos x tener esta fuente de información y conocimientos. Un saludo


----------



## Chicosalchicha (21 May 2017)

Helios_pc dijo:


> Yo llevo 3 días con el táctil del móvil roto así que estoy holdeando si o si almenos hasta que me llegué esta semana el nuevo, conclusión, rentabilidad del 20% estos 3 días por no dar ni una orden, solo comprar XRP cuando bajó 0.0015 xbt.
> Tambien he cometido jaimitidas pero aún así saco una buena tajada.
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-may-2017 at 11:32 ----------
> ...



Yo tenia la burrada de dogecoin pero los vendi la semana pasada, no dicen q esa moneda es solo especulativa?

Tb tenia digibyte..es q todo es por no tocar las gordas, al final voy dando tumbos con lo poco q tengo para tradear.


----------



## paketazo (21 May 2017)

Supongo que aquí lo grande, es aportar lo que cada uno considera interesante.

Ya os dije hace semanas o incluso meses, que mi apuesta eran Dash, de echo todo lo que cambio de las otras coins de trade va a Dash, al menos hasta que vea lo que nos ofrece Evolution.

En cuanto a tradear duro, aquí es muy difícil saber el momento de salida, más que el de entrada.

XRP estuvo meses en ese lateral tedioso que comenté.

Monero lo mismo hace tiempo antes de saltar

Dash idem

Buscad monedas con developers activos que estén en laterales de semanas.

La que dijo Claudius VOX podría valer, pero hay que ser muy cautos, pues es muy especulativa ahora mismo y con news en breve.

Para largo plazo, id analizando lo que veáis con potencial...por ejemplo Dodge tiene algo bueno, la distribución, las bajas comisiones, y un creciente número de transacciones diarias (sobre 15K), más que lite o Dash...y eso se termina reflejando en el precio, pues son fundamentales.

Teneis que buscar, comentar y miraremos.

Un saludo.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (21 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Supongo que aquí lo grande, es aportar lo que cada uno considera interesante.
> 
> Ya os dije hace semanas o incluso meses, que mi apuesta eran Dash, de echo todo lo que cambio de las otras coins de trade va a Dash, al menos hasta que vea lo que nos ofrece Evolution.
> 
> ...



Buenas paketazo, puedes decir pq confias mas en dash q en ethereum por ejemplo?


----------



## danjian (21 May 2017)

Atentos a SC(siacoin) que esta subiendo mucho, el otro dia tenia unos sell walls enormes y no le entre porque no pense que los iba a pasar pero hoy mirando el markdepth en poloniex parece que han quitado todos los walls y apenas 1200 BTC le separan de hacer x2.


----------



## juli (21 May 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Yo tenia la burrada de dogecoin pero los vendi la semana pasada, no dicen q esa moneda es solo especulativa?
> 
> Tb tenia digibyte..es q todo es por no tocar las gordas, al final voy dando tumbos con lo poco q tengo para tradear.



Dogecoin es especulativa ? Sin duda. Pero la especulación pura y dura te parece un factor ajeno a la toma de decisiones e Shitland ??? Porque yo creo que es el fundamental para muchos y más para la pasta bitcoñera / trincar los $ que entran sin engordar a la competencia...y reintegrarlos al sistema, en las antípodas y a otro nombre / 

Digibyte lleva un x10 en menos de una semana. Lo hecho, hecho está...pero pelotazos como ése no creo que vuelvas a tener entre manos muchas veces más , y ojalá me equivoque, con lo que si lo has tenido y soltado, entiendo que deberías analizar qué haces mal , porque , con todo respeto, algo habrá, / y no por digibyte u otra cualquiera, sino por alguna dinámica errada /. Personalmente, creo que habrá pumps a gogó en muchas coins...ojear su propia dinámica especulativa lo veo hoy tan importante como un buen team o un proyecto concreto, sobre todo si no vas sobrado de pasta / las apuestas buenas van a tener cola y gente con mucho dinero detrás - los últimos ICOS duran milisegundos - y ésa entiendo que no es pelea de pezqueñies /.

Hay muchos pumps y , sin querer ir de listillo, algunos bastante previsibles ...como el de Doge último. Más difícil veo el momento de salirse, como dice paketazo...éso nos va a dar muchos disgustos...disgustos del rico que nunca lo fue.


_____________________________________________

Un par de cosas más :

Shapeshift me ha petado como 3 transacciones hoy ya. Serias. Mucho ojo , que en una gambada te tiran la pesca de semanas al carajo...siempre probra, siempre chequear...toda la calma que se pueda y si es en varias veces, mejor que hacerse un cara o cruz.

2 de las petadas son por WAVES . Así que de paso, aprovecho para avisar al forero que me facilitó ayer el intercambio en waves para decirle que ya devuelta su porción de WAVES al instante / mil gracias / , lo de la caña tendrá que ser en otra coin, pues Waves no me va. Ahora mismo tengo mi cartera sin actualizarse , en muerte cerebral y poco puedo hacer.


----------



## apeche2000 (21 May 2017)

¿aparte de bitcoin cuales creeis que tienen futuro? Riddle era la unica que no daba grima pero eso de que reparta premios en BTC ya da cosa


----------



## paketazo (21 May 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Buenas paketazo, puedes decir pq confias mas en dash q en ethereum por ejemplo?



No hay ciencia exacta, confío en Dash ahora, pero quizá mañana no.

Llevo siguiendo el volumen de transacciones, los masternodos, la creación de nuevos wallets, el incremento del presupuesto, las decisiones descentralizadas, las campañas publicitarias...

Lo veo bastante serio a día de hoy, y con un objetivo claro:

Poner en manos del público general la dificultad de manejar activos de blockchain.

O sea, pagar al estilo credit card, o pay pal, usando su plataforma Evolutión.

Si esa liberación es buena, dará un impulso al volumen de uso Dash interesante.

No es fácil que un empresario acepte cryptos en su negocio, pero si se lo pones fácil al estilo: 

Abres aquí una cuenta (plataforma evolutión /como abrir una cuenta paypal) , pones los precios en Dash, y se te ingresa en la divisa que tu desees (BTC, Dash, $, €...) sin necesidad de inversión de ningún tipo, y comisiones casi 0

Confío en el equipo, pero esto no implica que el mercado confíe en Dash, así que lo de siempre, ir mirando día a día y esperar a ver que pasa.

De momento Dash se ha perdido la última subida general de las altcoins, así que no ha entrado dinero, y eso puede ser por dos motivos. No hay interés ahora mismo por que no hay nada inminente en el mercado, o que se esté frenando el aumento vía represión de precios en exchangers.

¿Cuál es la buena?

Ni idea...pero bueno, lo sabremos en algún momento.

Un saludo.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (21 May 2017)

Al menos las voxels van para arriba, de esas si pille 3000, algo es algo.

Las waves ya es tarde para subirse al carro supongo no?

Las komodo ya llegaron a los 50 centimos.

Gracias paketazo! La verdad q en este foro no dejais de ayudar, me da hasta cosa no poder aportar.


----------



## juli (21 May 2017)

Paketazo...VOX tiene una cola de cojones detrás en foros, etc a cuento de un preminado que le acusan de guardar en la recámara y que algunos tildan de MONSTRUOSO. Creo recordar que 210 millones de coins camulados tras las 30 declarados.

Ya lo de saber si es FUD o un llamado responsable al personal, otro cantar.

Yo sí le veo multiplicar unas cuantas veces. Allá cada cual.


----------



## paketazo (21 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Paketazo...VOX tiene una cola de cojones detrás en foros, etc a cuento de un preminado que le acusan de guardar en la recámara y que algunos tildan de MONSTRUOSO. Creo recordar que 210 millones de coins camulados tras las 30 declarados.
> 
> Ya lo de saber si es FUD o un llamado responsable al personal, otro cantar.
> 
> Yo sí le veo multiplicar unas cuantas veces. Allá cada cual.



sí, lo sé, se lo comenté a Claudius en su momento por aquí mismo, por eso digo lo de cautela.

No obstante incluso con 210 millones es precio no sería descabellado si el producto final que ponen en el mercado está a la altura.

No podemos esperar encontrar una coin que nos de todo hecho, y que capitalice 20K $, aquí tenemos que intentar encontrar lo que está teóricamente y a nuestro criterio depreciado respecto a otras.

Lo jodido es que quizá sean las otras la que están sobrevaloradas, por eso hablo siempre de cuantías muy reducidas en estas coins.


piensa que compres 1 BTC de VOX a 1000, y que regresa a máximos o los rompe, creo que eran sobre 60K satoshis...habrás multiplicado por 60, y eso es difícil de digerir, lo más probable es que hayas vendido a 2000 o con suerte a 5000.

Esperemos que venga Claudius y nos ilustre algo más sobre el tema, él es el que más ha aportado de esta coin, y quizá, vea algo que el resto no podemos apreciar.

Un saludo y buenas tardes.


----------



## juli (21 May 2017)

A lo que decía un forero de echar el ojo , ir de listo y tal.

Honesta y ojo, sencillamente, pues sólo implica contexto, que no mérito personal : Hoy multiplicas en Shitland con la punta del nardo. Los problemas son otros...y están enseñando la patita. 

Hemos de estar más atentos a los exchanges. En cuanto pillas una buena ola / tú y chopocientos mil más que empujan / ...empiezan los problemas. Pero no es el exchange que se atranca...es que va sobrado de coins. Te esperan a qe corrija y no se juntan con un motrollón de bonolocoins cuando baje la marea...es el juego de la cerilla, el que se la queda...

Y sobre todo, nolas pillana cambio de otro pelotazo más "joven" ej : digibytes por voxels...no hay. BTC por voxels ? HAY. digibites por Dash ?...Hay,bastantes.

Veo que en poco tiempo van a escaldar una buena ración de gente. Si te montas en una ola...pillas, multiplicas...y ya no por peligro de dump , que hay Bitcoins caros a tutiplén...sino or peligro de quedarte dentro, en la corrala exchange ANTES del dump / que se producirá no porque una ballena retire la alfombra por sorpresa...sino porque todas las gacelas van a comprar , TODAS ...y se quedarán mierdacoins al día siguiente como arena , mísera arena entre los dedos /. Apuesto aque ahora msmo hay bitcoñeros que hasta dan equis btcs por perdidos y prefieren quedarse hasta que reviente en lugar de salir de sopetón y perderse parte del pump/.

La clave, pues...si te ves pillado en medio de un pump / Y , sí, es pero que muy valorable marcarse un punto de salida aunque esté subiendo, pues además hay alternativas menos quemadas a las que saltar - en parte -/ ...cambia a valores seguros y monedas caras, no te quedes aporreando la puerta del nuevo churrichollo. Desde esa grande, posiblemente, puedas incluso subirte al nuevo carro , pues eres dinero molón para ellos . Los exchanges quieren ethers , Dash, BTC, LTC...quieren top10 , no "reciclar boñigas" . Usarán las boñigas para sacarte las buenas...pero unas por otras ? Ni por el forro, mucho riesgo y hay dinero BUENO que se llevará las que al tuyo, con fecha de caducidad, se le niegan.

Hay que chequear vías de salida. Cards, Exchanges a cuenta, BTC, Tops, Bitsquare ... Las coins sin proyecto detrás o desmedidamente inferior al pastizal que mueven, caducan pronto. Y los exchanges no te dejarán salir de ellas hasta el puritito suelo.

De hecho, creo que las cards van a ser un buen pelotazo como himbersión. Sólo me explico lo de token card porque aún no está siendo usada...se van a colocar como churros.


Paketazo...firmo tus - nuestras - Dash 2damún ...pero favor, por favor , dejando al calladito señorito Lee Segwit Tonto-soy soltar la suya un día antes.../ cuánto hizo ETH en un día ? Un 25/30% ?...una caña a que LTC un 100% / :fiufiu:

...va,te lo dejo en una tarde . 


Suerte a todos.


----------



## psiloman (21 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> A lo que decía un forero de echar el ojo , ir de listo y tal.
> 
> Honesta y ojo, sencillamente, pues sólo implica contexto, que no mérito personal : Hoy multiplicas en Shitland con la punta del nardo. Los problemas son otros...y están enseñando la patita.
> 
> ...



Gran aporte Juli. Destacaría entre todo lo que comentas algo con lo que estoy totalmente de acuerdo, van a quedar probablemente no más de siete criptos si consideramos el árbol de Ethereum como una sola, a efectos de ganar pasta con ellas sin jugarnos el cuello.

En mi caso, y ya que empecé recientemente en este mundillo, la estrategia que estoy siguiendo es un 40 % en las grandes, BTC, ETH, LTC y algo de DASH fundamentalmente, un 30 % en Ripple y STR (soy consciente del riesgo, voy a largo con ellas), otro 20 % en Game, Factom, NEM, Iconomi, Steem, Augur, y un 10 % en las dos o tres monedas de moda fuera del top 10.

Si ya tuviera una cartera consolidada arriesgaría mucho menos, pero en estos dos meses hasta agosto tengo que multiplicar todo lo que pueda.

A finales de julio todo en BTC, ETH, al 70 % entre las dos, y veremos si mantengo LTC, Dash y alguna relacionada con ETH. Tengo dudas con XRP y STR, ya veré que decisión tomo con ellas. En ese momento una posible aprobación del segwit en BTC me caerá encima con una proporción de BTC adecuada en mi cartera, a salvo del maremoto que se puede crear en el resto de criptos.

Y por supuesto las grandes en hold fuera de Exchanges. En paper o hardware wallets.

Cuando pase el posible segwit, o no segwit, en BTC y se estabilice la cosa, me replantearé de nuevo el panorama.

Lo veis un plan razonable?.


----------



## danjian (21 May 2017)

Ninguno le habeis echado el ojo a SC? Hace lo mas o menos lo mismo que MAID/STORJ y su precio es "bajisimo" aún, es cierto que tiene más suply pero la forma en que está subiendo me recuerda un poco al STR, está ya la 4 en volumen.


----------



## paketazo (21 May 2017)

He pillado alguna VOX a 950 hasta el dia 24 a ver que pasa.

Un saludo


----------



## hoppe (21 May 2017)

danjian dijo:


> Ninguno le habeis echado el ojo a SC? Hace lo mas o menos lo mismo que MAID/STORJ y su precio es "bajisimo" aún, es cierto que tiene más suply pero la forma en que está subiendo me recuerda un poco al STR, está ya la 4 en volumen.



Le tengo echado el ojo hace tiempo. Esta mañana mismo he comprado 5.5eth en SC.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (21 May 2017)

Con estos precios y mañana Consensus..la sensación que da ETH es la de matón.
No titubea en una linea y da marcha atrás, simplemente avanza y avanza, coge aire, respira y sigue adelante..

Habéis leído sobre su proyecto Metropolis?

Como un Matrix basado en ETH::


----------



## davitin (21 May 2017)

Que locura el etereum....compre ayer a 127 y ahora esta a 150 y supera a ripple en capitalización....voy a meter más pasta ahí...yo lo veo como un nuevo bitcoin.

Si sigue a este ritmo a saber donde estará en un año.

Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## psiloman (21 May 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Que locura el etereum....compre ayer a 127 y ahora esta a 150 y supera a ripple en capitalización....voy a meter más pasta ahí...yo lo veo como un nuevo bitcoin.
> 
> Si sigue a este ritmo a saber donde estará en un año.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk



Creo que a final de año su cotización va a estar muy alta, es un valor seguro aunque sufra paradas para seguir subiendo. Me apuesto una Kobeburguer™ a que pasa de 400 $ el 31 de diciembre de este año.

Pero cuando reviente de verdad...ahí si que no veo donde podría llegar.

Es una apuesta segura para ir creciendo sin arriesgar.


----------



## davitin (21 May 2017)

Stellar subiendo por fin después de mucho tiempo parada...Esperemos que pegue un buen estirón.

Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hoppe (22 May 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Creo que a final de año su cotización va a estar muy alta, es un valor seguro aunque sufra paradas para seguir subiendo. Me apuesto una Kobeburguer™ a que pasa de 400 $ el 31 de diciembre de este año.
> 
> Pero cuando reviente de verdad...ahí si que no veo donde podría llegar.
> 
> Es una apuesta segura para ir creciendo sin arriesgar.



Yo lo comenté con unos amigos en diciembre, cuando estaba sobre los 6€, que en un año podía llegar a 500€, y que incluso para verano pasaría los 100€. Me dijeron que estaba loco....pero por ahora la he clavado jejeje.

Lo que no tengo claro con ethereum cuando próximamente active Casper y pase al minado PoS. Esto perjudica a los mineros, que son los que mantienen el hashrate de la red, obligándoles a tener miles de ethers en el wallet, con lo que el hashrate dependerá de unos pocos.

¿ estoy equivocado, o alguien me lo puede aclarar?


----------



## bizkaiarober (22 May 2017)

He empezado hace poco en esto de las criptomonedas y cada día aprendo algo nuevo.

¿Por qué la cotización de ethereum en cryptocompare es de 127€ por ejemplo y en coinbase es un par de euros más? 

Supongo que es una especie de comisión y pasa en todos los exchange, no?


----------



## davitin (22 May 2017)

bizkaiarober dijo:


> He empezado hace poco en esto de las criptomonedas y cada día aprendo algo nuevo.
> 
> ¿Por qué la cotización de ethereum en cryptocompare es de 127€ por ejemplo y en coinbase es un par de euros más?
> 
> Supongo que es una especie de comisión y pasa en todos los exchange, no?



Cada Exchange es un mercado diferente, tienen diferentes precios por la cuantía de las compras y ventas que se producen en cada Exchange concreto, ósea no hay una autoridad mundial que decide el precio de la altcoin y se lo comunica a los Exchange, son mercados autónomos independientes unos de otros.

Cuando en una web lees "precio oficial del bitcoin", o bien es la media sacada de entre todos o algunos exchanges, o bien publican el precio de un exchange concreto.

Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bizkaiarober (22 May 2017)

Ah, vale. Gracias por la aclaración. 

Si lo hubiera sabido antes hubiera buscado el exchage más barato para comprar ethereum


----------



## Merlin (22 May 2017)

Toda la información sobre el Consensus 2017 que empieza mañana en Nueva York: 

Consensus 2017 - CoinDesk


----------



## davitin (22 May 2017)

Alguien sabe que esta pasando con red coin? Ha subido casi un 300 por cien.

Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Glasterthum (22 May 2017)

¿Por qué alguien va a querer de cualquier alt-coin que no sea bitcoin?


----------



## racional (22 May 2017)

Se esta disparando la entrda de dinero nuevo.


----------



## davitin (22 May 2017)

Bitcoin a Subido 100 dólares y etereum 10 en sólo unas horas...

Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Helios_pc (22 May 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Bitcoin a Subido 100 dólares y etereum 10 en sólo unas horas...
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk



Y etc 1,5


Enviado desde mi MI 4W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Superoeo (22 May 2017)

XRP sigue bajista de narices. A ver qué pasa en el Consensus de esta semana y si sacan material que provoque que vaya para arriba de nuevo. Aunque parece que mucho capital de XRP se está yendo a ETH por cómo está subiendo...


----------



## djun (22 May 2017)

racional dijo:


> Se esta disparando la entrda de dinero nuevo.



¿En qué página y en que dato te fijas para saber si entra dinero nuevo (FIAT)?
El Volumen en dólares que se negocia en 24 horas, aunque esté subiendo, puede ser sólo debido a unas coins que se intercambian por otras.


----------



## verti (22 May 2017)

djun,mira el market cap (arriba en azul) es el total de todas las alt.en dos dias a subido de 68 a78
CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations

---------- Post added 22-may-2017 at 08:45 ----------

Voy a poner mi cartera de alts y me gustaría que hiciéramos una comparativa de nuestras carteras para ver que llevamos cada uno y hacernos una idea de lo mejor para invertir en esto.
yo llevo 60% de ETH,30% de Ripple y 10% Dash.


----------



## Merlin (22 May 2017)

djun dijo:


> ¿En qué página y en que dato te fijas para saber si entra dinero nuevo (FIAT)?
> El Volumen en dólares que se negocia en 24 horas, aunque esté subiendo, puede ser sólo debido a unas coins que se intercambian por otras.



Algo parecido pregunté yo en el hilo del principal y Nico me facilitó este enlace: 

Bitcoin and altcoin 24 hour volume - WorldCoinIndex.com

Yo también pienso que es fundamental saber del volumen diario que parte es Fiat del exterior y que parte son intercambio de criptos, pero creo que esto no lo muestra ninguna web de manera clara.


----------



## verti (22 May 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> XRP sigue bajista de narices. A ver qué pasa en el Consensus de esta semana y si sacan material que provoque que vaya para arriba de nuevo. Aunque parece que mucho capital de XRP se está yendo a ETH por cómo está subiendo...



ETH a 193,que castañazo,la verdad no se que hacer con los XRP,creo que mantendré,hold es hold.


----------



## Kondarra (22 May 2017)

Escabechina en XRP. El baile eth vs xrp va a estar interesante este tiempo.


----------



## davitin (22 May 2017)

El eth a 184 dólares, otro forero decía que llegaría a 400 en diciembre...a este ritmo en un año llega a los 1000... etereum classic también a empezado a subir...pegara el estirón? Si se.llega a poner a 30 como monero sería una buena inversión, pero es como el hermano pobre de eth.

Lo de ripple esta siendo una masacre, pero a saber...oscila mucho, hay que darle tiempo, yo voy a aguantarla, aún no tengo pérdidas.

Stellar también baja, anoche llegó a aumentar 2 centavos y no he querido vender.

Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bizkaiarober (22 May 2017)

Hola, pido consejo.

Se que nadie tiene una bola de cristal para predecir el futuro pero sí tenéis más experiencia y lleváis más tiempo en esto. 

Quería comprar una pequeña cantidad de ethers pero no para de subir cada minuto y no quiero dejarme llevar por la euforia o el miedo a que siga subiendo el precio y no pueda comprar al precio de hoy más adelante.

¿Debería comprar ya o creeís que esto no es normal y va a corregir a la baja después de los eventos del 22-24 mayo?

Como siempre, gracias.


----------



## psiloman (22 May 2017)

davitin dijo:


> El eth a 184 dólares, etereum classic también a empezado a subir...pegara el estirón? Si se.llega a poner a 30 como monero sería una buena inversión, pero es como el hermano pobre de eth.
> 
> Lo de ripple esta siendo una masacre, pero a saber...oscila mucho, hay que darle tiempo, yo voy a aguantarla, aún no tengo pérdidas.
> 
> ...



Está claro que si no nos podemos permitir estar todo el día ante la pantalla del ordenador, hay que tener ETH y Ripple, simultáneamente. Holdear y olvidarse de las oscilaciones. En la siguiente estabilización momentánea de ETH, Ripple pegará otro empujón arriba seguro.

Ya sabemos que hay alternancia entre Ripple y ETH. De hecho todo va ahora mismo a ETH, se comporta como hacía BTC, o en sus dos pumps fuertes se comportó Ripple, acaparando todo el mercado.

Muy bien BTC, y aguanta también muy bien Stellar en un día complicado como el de hoy. Me sorprende gratamente Stellar, llevo un buen puñado.


----------



## danjian (22 May 2017)

No solo en XRP, ETH esta haciendo de BTC y masacrando a todas las alts ...


----------



## Merlin (22 May 2017)

Sobre Ripple: al parecer en este Consensus van a hacer un anuncio muy importante así que a los cortoplacistas os recomiendo que os esperéis a que termine esta conferencia para decidir.

Sobre Reddcoin que ha preguntado Davitin: he leído en Reddit que su aumento podría ser debido a una troleada de 4Chan, así que si queréis meter pasta confirmad este punto antes.


----------



## psiloman (22 May 2017)

danjian dijo:


> No solo en XRP, ETH esta haciendo de BTC y masacrando a todas las alts ...



Tenemos nuevo chulito en el barrio con ETH. Se veía venir y ha venido. No lo esperaba tan pronto, pero era muy previsible con todo el proyecto que lleva detrás.

La entrada a saco de pasta en el mundillo cripto me ha pillado un poco con el paso cambiado. En dos meses más hubiera estado bien preparado para la situación actual.

Aún así voy bien, no me quejo, pero si tengo la sensación de haber perdido el primer tirón en gran parte.


----------



## djun (22 May 2017)

Por lo que veo de Ripple está saliendo a Eth, a Etc y a Bitcoin principalmente.




Merlin dijo:


> Algo parecido pregunté yo en el hilo del principal y Nico me facilitó este enlace:
> 
> Bitcoin and altcoin 24 hour volume - WorldCoinIndex.com
> 
> Yo también pienso que es fundamental saber del volumen diario que parte es Fiat del exterior y que parte son intercambio de criptos, pero creo que esto no lo muestra ninguna web de manera clara.




El Volumen diario pienso que es mas fiable porque es lo que efectivamente se negocia o se intercambia. La Capitalización no significa gran cosa porque hay coins preminadas, o que se las guardan los desarroladores. En algunas coins se han emitido casi billones de monedas o muchas de ellas están pendientes de salir a la circulación. Por lo tanto la capitalización puede ser muy manipulable y muy variable. 

El Volumen diario está subiendo mucho. Supongo que una gran parte es de las propias coins que se negocian entre sí. Pero también debe estar entrando dinero Fiat porque si no, creo que no podría estar subiendo tanto. 

Si sólo se negociasen las criptos entre sí, lo que suben unas en rentabilidad, se compensaría con fuertes descensos de rentabilidad de otras coins. Por lo tanto, si la Capitalización sigue subiendo fuertemente, un día tras otro, eso debe ser porque debe estar entrando bastante dinero FIAT.


----------



## psiloman (22 May 2017)

Menuda carnicería hay ahora mismo en las Alts. Si tuviera dinero nuevo metido listo para gastar compraba ahora mismo. Game -23 % ahora mismo, Steem, Monero, LTC a 0.010...rebajas.

Rebajas o corrección sana. Según se mire claro.


----------



## juli (22 May 2017)

Esto acaba de empezar.

Calma.


----------



## orbeo (22 May 2017)

Todos los exchanges deben estar echando humo pq para verificar cuentas pasan días y días, a esta marcha podré comprar cuando bitcoin este a 10k y el resto x10 mecaguen todo


----------



## juli (22 May 2017)

Voy a meter pasta a un exchange.

Recomendaciones para rapidez y efectividad, por favor ? Rápido, limpio y seguro ...en la medida que pueda serlo.

Gracias.


----------



## djun (22 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Voy a meter pasta a un exchange.
> 
> Recomendaciones para rapidez y efectividad, por favor ? Rápido, limpio y seguro ...en la medida que pueda serlo.
> 
> Gracias.



Bittrex, por ejemplo. Kraken también lo recomiendan mucho pero exigen cierto nivel de identificación, como mínimo teléfono y nombre completo. Hay bastantes exchanges que te pueden servir. También está yobit. En estos te registras rápido y podrás operar en seguida. Me refiero a negociar solo criptos. Si quieres ingresar efectivo vía SEPA para luego comprar Bitcoins u otras, te requerirán verificar la cuenta y eso tardará un poco. 

Para intercambiar unas criptos por otras debes usar un excahange. Shapeshift solo te serviría para pequeñas cantidades, probando para saber si funciona bien la red.


----------



## common sense (22 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Voy a meter pasta a un exchange.
> 
> Recomendaciones para rapidez y efectividad, por favor ? Rápido, limpio y seguro ...en la medida que pueda serlo.
> 
> Gracias.



Lo mas rapido que yo he encontrado, es meter fiat y comprar bitcoins o ether en coinbase y mandarlo a Kraken. Porque en Kraken no te dejan meter fiat hasta que estes verificado nivel 2. Una vez alli, con tus bitcoin o eth compras otras criptos.


----------



## davitin (22 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Voy a meter pasta a un exchange.
> 
> Recomendaciones para rapidez y efectividad, por favor ? Rápido, limpio y seguro ...en la medida que pueda serlo.
> 
> Gracias.



Compra en localbitcoins (te validan en cuestión de minutos) de ahí pasa tus bitcoin a poloniex(para operar con crptos no te piden nada, ahora la.web va mejor que hace unos dias).

Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Morsa (22 May 2017)

Que masacre en XRP? 

Alguien le echó huevos y compró en la franja 0,22-0,24€? Ahora mismo tendría un 25% por apretar el culo un poco.

Lo flipante es que ETH no ha comulgado demasiado del tirón que ha pegado y XRP vuelve a su franja habitual de los últimos días. 


Sigue entrando pasta a espuertas.


----------



## juli (22 May 2017)

djun dijo:


> Bittrex, por ejemplo. Kraken también lo recomiendan mucho pero exigen cierto nivel de identificación, como mínimo teléfono y nombre completo. Hay bastantes exchanges que te pueden servir. También está yobit. En estos te registras rápido y podrás operar en seguida. Me refiero a negociar solo criptos. Si quieres ingresar efectivo vía SEPA para luego comprar Bitcoins u otras, te requerirán verificar la cuenta y eso tardará un poco.
> 
> Para intercambiar unas criptos por otras debes usar un excahange. Shapeshift solo te serviría para pequeñas cantidades, probando para saber si funciona bien la red.





common sense dijo:


> Lo mas rapido que yo he encontrado, es meter fiat y comprar bitcoins o ether en coinbase y mandarlo a Kraken. Porque en Kraken no te dejan meter fiat hasta que estes verificado nivel 2. Una vez alli, con tus bitcoin o eth compras otras criptos.



Entiendo que es pillar el número de cuenta disponible en sus fomularios , hacer una trasnferencia y listo.

De qué tiempo estamos hablando ,por favor ?


----------



## orbeo (22 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Entiendo que es pillar el número de cuenta disponible en sus fomularios , hacer una trasnferencia y listo.
> 
> De qué tiempo estamos hablando ,por favor ?



Entre pitos y flautas un par de días


----------



## Kondarra (22 May 2017)

Con estas volatilidades tan brutales, ¿cuánta pasta estarán haciendo los bots con el juego eth vs xrp? Intuyo que de asustar. Y las ovejitas aquí andamos, intentando no salir trasquiladas.


----------



## common sense (22 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Entiendo que es pillar el número de cuenta disponible en sus fomularios , hacer una trasnferencia y listo.
> 
> De qué tiempo estamos hablando ,por favor ?



1. Fiat a coinbase(1dia):
En coinbase, la transferencia, a mi desde UK si la hago antes de las 3, me esta disponible el mismo dia. Despues de las 3 al dia siguiente.
Es a un banco Estonio, de forma que dentro de la zona euro, deberia ser lo mismo.

2. Fiat a crypto(inmediato)
Despues comprar en coinbase, eth o bitcoin, es instantaneo. 

3. Crypto de coinbase a Kraken(1hora max):
Moverlo a Kraken, pues ETH(6 min) y bitcoin(1hora):
How long do crypto or digital asset deposits take?

Otra cosa importante es mirarte los limites de cantidades, por si vas muy fuerte:
En coinbase te dejan hasta 10000 pavos por dia.
En kraken te limitan la cantidad dependiendo de tu nivel de verificacion. Y si no tienes cuenta en Kraken, puede que tarden dos dias en verificarte.


----------



## juli (22 May 2017)

common sense dijo:


> How long do crypto or digital asset deposits take?
> 
> Otra cosa importante es mirarte los limites de cantidades



Impecable, muchísimas gracias.

Límites en qué sentido ? Para sacar cash ? Para volumen de operaciones ?

---------- Post added 22-may-2017 at 14:26 ----------

Por cierto...los ladrones de Shapeshift tienen un buen lote de mis coins hace casi 2 días. Dicen que tienen problemas con WAVES...pero ni me las mandan ni me devuleven las coins aportadas.

Éso sí...al consensus a tirarse el palmito de empresita global modelna.

Que lo sepais.


----------



## Glasterthum (22 May 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Está claro que si no nos podemos permitir estar todo el día ante la pantalla del ordenador, hay que tener ETH y Ripple, simultáneamente. Holdear y olvidarse de las oscilaciones. En la siguiente estabilización momentánea de ETH, Ripple pegará otro empujón arriba seguro.
> 
> Ya sabemos que hay alternancia entre Ripple y ETH. De hecho todo va ahora mismo a ETH, se comporta como hacía BTC, o en sus dos pumps fuertes se comportó Ripple, acaparando todo el mercado.
> 
> Muy bien BTC, y aguanta también muy bien Stellar en un día complicado como el de hoy. Me sorprende gratamente Stellar, llevo un buen puñado.



Por qué eth y ripple se alternan?


----------



## djun (22 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Entiendo que es pillar el número de cuenta disponible en sus fomularios , hacer una trasnferencia y listo.
> 
> De qué tiempo estamos hablando ,por favor ?



Sí, primero te registras por ejemplo en Bitstamp, te verificas (te piden identificación, prueba de domicilio, etc. Me parece que tienes que esperar a que ellos confirmen o estén de acuerdo con los datos que les has enviado). Quizás aquí tarden 2 dias. 

Y luego envias una transferencia SEPA a la cuenta de ellos que te la guardan en la cuenta que has creado con Bitstamp. Cuando se ha realizado el ingreso SEPA compras Btc u otra coin de la que dispongan. Tardará otros 2 días mínimo.

Si te urge quizá sea mas fácil y mas rápido Localbitcoin.


----------



## EDV (22 May 2017)

Cristo bendito con ETH, tenía que haber entrado con más hace tiempo. No obstante, dan ganas de seguir entrando, no tiene pinta de llegar a ser mala elección durante todo 2017. Puede que 150-200 euros sea caro, pero si luego acaba costando 500, mala compra no habrá sido y da mucha seguridad.

En Ripple me fue mucho mejor cuando llegó a 50 céntimos pero sigo con hold, creo que va a tener su sitio.

De todas formas creo que lo mejor hubiera sido entrar con todo en ETH, la veo tremendamente fiable y con Ripple no me pasa lo mismo. No por los vaivenes, que los esperaba, si no por su futuro, no sé. 

Acaban de hacerme efectiva una transferencia, no sé si meter a ETH o esperar a esta semana.


----------



## paketazo (22 May 2017)

He cerrado VOX, no puedo estar pendiente mañana de la pantalla. Creo que puede seguir subiendo, pero ante la duda, cerré a primera hora a 1550 desde 950.

Con lo que me he sacado, he pillado 8 Dash a costo 0

Por lo demás, dar por enésima vez la enhorabuena a los ETH...alguno por aquí ya está por encima de las 7 cifras seguro...y se la ve fuerte de "cojones"

Me alegro por los que lleváis, que creo hay bastantes.

Un saludo y cautela, que lo difícil no es llegar, si no mantenerse.


----------



## Glasterthum (22 May 2017)

EDV dijo:


> Cristo bendito con ETH, tenía que haber entrado con más hace tiempo. No obstante, dan ganas de seguir entrando, no tiene pinta de llegar a ser mala elección durante todo 2017. Puede que 150-200 euros sea caro, pero si luego acaba costando 500, mala compra no habrá sido y da mucha seguridad.
> 
> En Ripple me fue mucho mejor cuando llegó a 50 céntimos pero sigo con hold, creo que va a tener su sitio.
> 
> ...



Pero si eth es especulación pura. No sé cómo podéis meter dinero ahí.


----------



## davitin (22 May 2017)

Glasterthum dijo:


> Pero si eth es especulación pura. No sé cómo podéis meter dinero ahí.



Que cartera tienes tu, glaster?

Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (22 May 2017)

Vaya día llevo. 

Por un lado mi depósito de SJCX en Poloniex (con más de 10 confirmaciones) no aparece por ningún lado, y para que te respondan los del soporte hay que tener una paciencia cuasi infinita. 

Por otro no puedo acceder a mi Omniwallet (hago login y se queda cargando eternamente) y así acceder a mis MAIDs. También estoy pendiente del soporte a ver si hacen algo.


----------



## Helios_pc (22 May 2017)

Manual de como quedarte fuera en plena ascesión al everEsTH... 
1.Que se joda el movil de emergencia hace dos semanas
2.Tener pensado hacer una transfer el jueves para que llegue jueves o viernes a más tardar
3.Que se te joda el movil principal jueves antes de la transferencia...
4. dejar la transferencia hasta el viernes a las 7 de la mañana...
5.Que llegue el lunes, tanto el movil nuevo como la transferencia...
6. llorar y comprar xrp que estan baratos XD


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (22 May 2017)

Barcos y pu***s, digo puros.


----------



## paketazo (22 May 2017)

La ballena que acaba de entrar en Zcash, nos ha dejado una clara pista del futuro.

Anotadla e intentar entrar en la base del canal en cuanto nos deje.

Un saludo.

P.D. No llevo ni una

Recuerdo que con Dash a 200 pago ronda de birra a los habituales del foro. a 500 ronda de cubatas...a 10$ paquete de pipas a compartir.

:XX:


----------



## Divad (22 May 2017)

Vaya putada Helios, a mi me ha perjudicado algunas compras porque estoy de vacaciones en Portugal con los amigos.

Pero bueno, a ETH y sus hijos les queda un largo recorrido alcista hasta igualarse y/o superar al Bitcoin.

3 días de rave en San Juan pagados por ETH 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Superoeo (22 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> La ballena que acaba de entrar en Zcash, nos ha dejado una clara pista del futuro.
> 
> Anotadla e intentar entrar en la base del canal en cuanto nos deje.
> 
> ...



Pero pero pero.... ¿Qué explicación tiene lo de ZCash??? ¿ha habido alguna noticia o solo algún multimillonario con infulas?

Ha doblado el precio prácticamente del tirón valiendo 100$.

¿Y cual es la pista para el futuro? ¿Que se va a repartir entre ETH, ZCash y BTC?


Voy a investigar a ver si tenemos ya alguna noticia del Consensus. Y para cuándo están programados las conferencias de Ripple y compañía. Si me entero de algo os informo


----------



## Kondarra (22 May 2017)

Dash, ZEC, pero qué coño pasa??!!

---------- Post added 22-may-2017 at 17:10 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> La ballena que acaba de entrar en Zcash, nos ha dejado una clara pista del futuro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Buy the dip a saco!!


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (22 May 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Pero pero pero.... ¿Qué explicación tiene lo de ZCash??? ¿ha habido alguna noticia o solo algún multimillonario con infulas?
> 
> Ha doblado el precio prácticamente del tirón valiendo 100$.
> 
> ...



Ripple si mi memoria no falla es mañana a las 18 horas
:


----------



## v4vendetta (22 May 2017)

lo de Zcash es de madre mia..Zcash price | index, chart and news | WorldCoinIndex

Edit: Hasta donde puede llegar ETH, estoy fuera y no se si entrar.. -.-"


----------



## psiloman (22 May 2017)

Glasterthum dijo:


> Por qué eth y ripple se alternan?



Pues porque las dos son muy grandes, todo el mundo tiene metido en las dos, y cuando te hace falta combustible para aprovechar el pump de la otra, pues echas mano y vendes. Quizá es una explicación demasiado simple, pero puede tener sentido.

Hoy ha sido un buen día para el que tenía tiempo y dinero libre en el sistema, no es mi caso. Esas caídas tan fuertes de esta mañana en monedas sólidas son beneficios casi seguros a muy corto plazo.

Por cierto tengo un Zcash en Kraken, soy casi rico!.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (22 May 2017)

Ayer me punte las cotizaciones para mirarlas dentro de un año( en base a lo que llevo )

BTC $33,946,422,090
XRP $12.966.584.413
ETH $13.871.367.776
XLM $626.970.991
XDG $305.495.260

23:56
21-5-2017


----------



## paketazo (22 May 2017)

Se avisó la semana pasada que durante Consensus se verían movimientos interesantes. Pensad que puertas a fuera es dónde se proponen los negocios de verdad.

Allí acudirán los que van a vender sus coins, y los que van a comprarlas, y quienes mejor se vendan, se llevarán un buen % del mercado.

Creo que Dash y Zcash tienen un equipo bien financiado para realizar un gran marketing...para eso destinan buen presupuesto.

No me extrañaría que en unas semanas salgan cosas que de momento son solo "conspiraciones"

Iremos viendo.


----------



## Superoeo (22 May 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Ripple si mi memoria no falla es mañana a las 18 horas
> :



Acabo de leer en el Trollbox (a saber si será verdad) que Ripple ha anunciado en el Consensus que el Wallet Jaxx va a dar soporte para Ripple próximamente.

Esto mola pero espero que tengan algo más jugoso que anunciar xD


----------



## racional (22 May 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Ayer me punte las cotizaciones para mirarlas dentro de un año( en base a lo que llevo )
> 
> BTC $33,946,422,090
> XRP $12.966.584.413
> ...



no hace falta, vas a la web coinmarketcap.com en tools, historical charts y lo tienes ahi


----------



## Superoeo (22 May 2017)

Vale, creo que aquí está la explicación a lo de ZCash....

https://www.forbes.com/sites/lauras...-enterprise-blockchain-platform/#17d566da7a33


----------



## paketazo (22 May 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Vale, creo que aquí está la explicación a lo de ZCash....
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/lauras...-enterprise-blockchain-platform/#17d566da7a33



Sin tener ninguna coin, admito que eso es un notición de un 1000% :


----------



## Divad (22 May 2017)

La boda zcash y ETH esperaba que fuese para Diciembre, pero se han adelantado. La nueva pirámide digital se está acelerando ::

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## danjian (22 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Sin tener ninguna coin, admito que eso es un notición de un 1000% :




Pues la verdad que yo no veo que sea tan buena noticia, van a usar la tecnología de ZCASH pero para implementarla en su propia blockchain, Quorum, que a su vez si no recuerdo mal es un fork de ETH.

Osea no van a comprar Zcash ni nada, solo beneficiarse de su código igual que hicieron con el ETH, pero claro esto es cryptoland y lo que vende es el hype


----------



## Merlin (22 May 2017)

Enlace para ver Consensus en directo:

[YOUTUBE]WtfvBg-Q5BU[/YOUTUBE]


Enlace alternativo:

http://media.rampard.com/20170522/Day1_Salons34.html

Recordad que esta conferencia se celebra en Nueva York: 6 horas menos que en la España peninsular.


----------



## paketazo (22 May 2017)

danjian dijo:


> Pues la verdad que yo no veo que sea tan buena noticia, van a usar la tecnología de ZCASH pero para implementarla en su propia blockchain, Quorum, que a su vez si no recuerdo mal es un fork de ETH.
> 
> Osea no van a comprar Zcash ni nada, solo beneficiarse de su código igual que hicieron con el ETH, pero claro esto es cryptoland y lo que vende es el hype



Que uno de los bancos más potentes del mundo admita que tu tecnología es la mejor para usar en sus sistemas es un marketing que no tiene precio.

Luego que vaya a más la relación...ya se verá, pero esto es como "claudicar" ante el "enemigo"

Un saludo.


----------



## Superoeo (22 May 2017)

Echadle también un ojo a esta otra noticia. Me parece relevantísima (Y me lleva a echarle un ojo a Solarcoin y a Muscoin, las cuales creo que todavía no están reflejando en su cotización el alcance de esto...)

https://criptonoticias.com/mercados...-nuevos-miembros-ether-dispara/#axzz4hp98BW5z

---------- Post added 22-may-2017 at 18:18 ----------

Huelga decir, que ETH se consolida como el puñetero futuro...

Ahora, personalmente, como loco a acumular ETH conn los profits que saque del resto... xD


----------



## juli (22 May 2017)

A ver el noviete que nos han buscáo para la Amandi...que no me cabe duda que habrán hecho buena criba ante la galería de chicos fuertotes, con pasta , de buena familia que la habrán rondado estos meses ...... 

---------- Post added 22-may-2017 at 18:31 ----------

- Litecoin parece empezar a desperezarse...primer momento en triple verde en mucho tiempo. No veo nada suyo en el Consensus...pero no me cabe duda de que corpraciones asiáticas harán patria...y si no es pronto, pues de cojones...a cargar unas semanas como Perurena.

- ETC ...al loro, que las corporaciones globales van a empezar a meter el codoy hacerse con una blockchain.

- Ripple...y sus..."noticias" ??? ...Lo tienen muy fácil : Que renuncien a buena parte de su morterada en la recámara / pasta han hecho a espuertas, lo que interesa ahora es PODER y éste es el momento / .

jejeje...ese top ten dormido ha jorobáo lo suyo, pero pintaba la rehostia...esta semana va a ser del fucking caráhu , meeeennn...

---------- Post added 22-may-2017 at 18:42 ----------




Helios_pc dijo:


> Y etc 1,5
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 4W mediante Tapatalk



Donde nosotros vemos x2 , 4 , 6... ahorrando 10 pavetes , la castuza ve ahorro de trillones de eones...

ETC es una top model en pelotas paseando en medio de un concierto de ACDC. A ver si aparece algún candidato /...o vaya asesores financieros que calzan algunos...es una perita en dulce /.


----------



## Superoeo (22 May 2017)

Ojo a esta noticia que tampoco es moco de pavo.

Todo esto se está acelerando de cojones. (O ya estaban todos en el ajo desde hace tiempo y ahora están empezando a anunciarlo a bombo y platillo).

Si alguien aún duda de que las altcoins sean el futuro... que mire ahí fuera

Nasdaq and Citi Announce Pioneering Blockchain and Global Banking Integration - Nasdaq.com


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (22 May 2017)

racional dijo:


> no hace falta, vas a la web coinmarketcap.com en tools, historical charts y lo tienes ahi



Lo sé, solo que teniéndolo en un papel me es más rápido de mirar.


----------



## bizkaiarober (22 May 2017)

¿Alguien tiene alguna explicación al hecho de que Coinbase sea el exchange más caro de todos?

Sigo la cotización de ethereum en cryptowatch y de una decena de exchanges coinbase es el que tiene el precio más alto pero con diferencia. La mayoría del tiempo es casi 10 euros más caro que el siguiente exchange con el precio más alto.

Entre los demás puede haber 3 o 4 euros de diferencia pero coinbase va por libre...

Y mi primera opción era kraken pero completé el registro hasta tier 2 el jueves 4 de mayo y me acaba de llegar un mail con la confirmación de tier 1 hoy 22 de mayo...


----------



## Superoeo (22 May 2017)

Una cosa: ¿Alguno de aquí usa la App de Blockfolio? Porque lleva todo el día que no me carga, y es una herramienta que me es muy util para seguir las cotizaciones y la evolución de mis inversiones, y justo hoy que me interesa estar muy al tanto..., ha petado xD


----------



## Kondarra (22 May 2017)

¿Qué os parece el proyecto Patientory? Empieza una ICO el 31-5. 
Viene a ser una plataforma de almacenamiento de historiales médicos basada en eth. Ha recibido un premio. 
Me parece interesante y no sé si meter el morro en la ICO...

Juli, borra mensajes del buzón que no te entran!!


----------



## Merlin (22 May 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Una cosa: ¿Alguno de aquí usa la App de Blockfolio? Porque lleva todo el día que no me carga, y es una herramienta que me es muy util para seguir las cotizaciones y la evolución de mis inversiones, y justo hoy que me interesa estar muy al tanto..., ha petado xD



Están teniendo problemas con sus servidores según dice su cuenta de Twitter.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (22 May 2017)

BECON World Expo 2017
En Barcelona del 3 al 5 de Octubre.

A partir del 31 Mayo disponible programa de conferencias.


----------



## SeKa33 (22 May 2017)

Buenas noches chicos. Compre VOX por un consejo que se dijo aquí, pero me hace dudar el movimiento del Sr. Paketazo. Tambien ha dicho que mañana no va a estar atento... He leido que el equipo Voxelus presentaría algo sobre 24-25 Mayo... Mañana puede haber algo que perjudique a VOX, tanto como para pensar en venderlo? Y ya de paso aprovecho, mañana que movimientos se esperan. Por lo que se lee o intuye, es todo lo relacionado con ETH y sus "primos", ripple, algo mas??? Un saludo a todos


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (22 May 2017)

SeKa33 dijo:


> Buenas noches chicos. Compre VOX por un consejo que se dijo aquí, pero me hace dudar el movimiento del Sr. Paketazo. Tambien ha dicho que mañana no va a estar atento... He leido que el equipo Voxelus presentaría algo sobre 24-25 Mayo... Mañana puede haber algo que perjudique a VOX, tanto como para pensar en venderlo? Y ya de paso aprovecho, mañana que movimientos se esperan. Por lo que se lee o intuye, es todo lo relacionado con ETH y sus "primos", ripple, algo mas??? Un saludo a todos





Consensus 2017 - Agenda - CoinDesk

Tuesday 23

Lo importante esta bajando bastante el scroll


----------



## paketazo (22 May 2017)

SeKa33 dijo:


> Buenas noches chicos. Compre VOX por un consejo que se dijo aquí, pero me hace dudar el movimiento del Sr. Paketazo. Tambien ha dicho que mañana no va a estar atento... He leido que el equipo Voxelus presentaría algo sobre 24-25 Mayo... Mañana puede haber algo que perjudique a VOX, tanto como para pensar en venderlo? Y ya de paso aprovecho, mañana que movimientos se esperan. Por lo que se lee o intuye, es todo lo relacionado con ETH y sus "primos", ripple, algo mas??? Un saludo a todos



No he visto nada raro que me haga sospechar, solo he realizado un movimiento especulativo de muy corto plazo.

Si pudiera estar mañana todo el día atento a la pantalla, me las hubiera quedado, es más, tengo la sensación de que va a subir más, pero mi filosofía de trabajo no me permite dejar cabos sin atar en movimientos de este tipo.

Si le sacas dinero, que supongo que sí, si entraste cuando se mencionó por aquí, ponte un stop en la zona clave de 1250 aproximadamente, pero ten en cuenta que puede haber barridas, si puedes estar atento mañana, fíjate a media tarde en los volúmenes que se mueven y sobre todo en la cantidad que hay a la venta en bittrex, hablo de memoria pero en 2 días bajo de 16 millones a 13 millones, si sigue bajando es buena señal...si sube mala.

Un saludo y te deseo mucha suerte en este movimiento, pues me considero culpable en parte de que te pueda salir mal.


----------



## SeKa33 (22 May 2017)

Gracias Satoshi, me he leido todo el programa... Vaya dos días nos esperan
Y gracias Paketazo. Mentas tu filosofia d trabajo, y yo kiero agradecer tu filosofia d vida, d compartir información y movimientos de forma abierta y altruista. Y sentirte culpable si sale mal para nada, te maldeciré 100 veces, xo ya está XD. Seguiré tu consejo a la medida de lo posible, lo k el curro me permita. Gracias x los detalles.


----------



## zatoxi (23 May 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Una cosa: ¿Alguno de aquí usa la App de Blockfolio? Porque lleva todo el día que no me carga, y es una herramienta que me es muy util para seguir las cotizaciones y la evolución de mis inversiones, y justo hoy que me interesa estar muy al tanto..., ha petado xD





A mi tambien me ha ido fatal hoy, he buscado alternativas (para IOS) y no hay bada comparable... a ver si mañana hay mas suerte


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Glasterthum (23 May 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Que cartera tienes tu, glaster?
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk



De criptomonedas, ninguna.

---------- Post added 23-may-2017 at 01:43 ----------




Superoeo dijo:


> Echadle también un ojo a esta otra noticia. Me parece relevantísima (Y me lleva a echarle un ojo a Solarcoin y a Muscoin, las cuales creo que todavía no están reflejando en su cotización el alcance de esto...)
> 
> https://criptonoticias.com/mercados...-nuevos-miembros-ether-dispara/#axzz4hp98BW5z
> 
> ...



¿Por qué eth el futuro y no bitcoin? Si me dices que porque tecnológicamente está más avanzada, ya te lo puedes currar ya, porque no siempre decide eso que se quede un producto. Recuerda las cintas beta, o el LaserDisc.

---------- Post added 23-may-2017 at 01:45 ----------

Vale. Imagino que lo dices porque grandes empresas dice en tu link que la están apoyando. ¿De qué modo la apoyan? ¿Por qué harían eso? ¿Por qué un banco como el BBVA iba a apoyar algo que le roba mercado? Se me escapa, y ojito, porque si hay grandes empresas detrás pueden acabar querer controlarlo y acabar con el anonimato.


----------



## davitin (23 May 2017)

Esperaba mas movimiento para hoy...esta todo calmado en el top ten....


----------



## Kondarra (23 May 2017)

Con la noticia y zapatazo posterior de Zcash, ¿tenéis pensado entrar? ¿En qué punto?


----------



## Madmarxius (23 May 2017)

como veis PIVX? Tengo suelto y no tengo claro donde entrar, si de nuevo en ripple, dash o tirarme a PIVX a ver si salta un pump.


----------



## juli (23 May 2017)

Buenas...alguien usa Parity...la wallet de tokens de ETH ?

Sabría decirme cómo mirar en ella los tokens que trabaja / supongo que todos / ...ó un lugar donde saberlos ? El asunto es que quiero entrar en TAAS., que creo que lo es..así que si alguien puede darme referencias, impresiones de ella, agradecido. En principio es un fondo de inversión hacia proyectos blockchain mediante smart contracts de ETHEREUM.

La caidita casi de rigor tras el ICO fue del 15% ...ahora está un 15 por encima , alcista y apoco más de un pavo.

EDIT :

Releyendo mi propio post he visto cómo saber los tokens. Redirijo la pregunta : Alguien sabe si la wallet Parity reconoce tTODOS para guardarlos ?

Gracias.

---------- Post added 23-may-2017 at 10:06 ----------




Madmarxius dijo:


> como veis PIVX? Tengo suelto y no tengo claro donde entrar, si de nuevo en ripple, dash o tirarme a PIVX a ver si salta un pump.



La pregunta del millón.

Yo la veo un caso de claro de x10 ó x20 RÁPIDO...o un paseo a la tumba.

Si le meten mano , tiene recorrido---a matar. Pero yo no sé qué le pasa a esa coin , supongo qe cabreó a mucha gente con sus fallos técnicos iniciales. Estaría bien que alguien con buen inglés salseara una horita e su foro...si su comunidad ya no está de uñas, tiene un margen de subida bestial.

De hecho, si Dash anuncia algo en Consensus y pumpea , yo ya no iría a por ella, sino a corto, a por PIVX.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (23 May 2017)

Alguien más teniendo retrasos con los depósitos en Poloniex? 24 horas y mis SJCX siguen sin aparecer y sin respuesta del soporte.


----------



## michinato (23 May 2017)

No se si ya se ha comentado por aquí, pero me parece relevante la gran cantidad de dinero que está entrando en el mundo cripto a través de Corea.

Especialmente en ETH y ETC (aunque también algo en BTC, LTC y DASH)


```
Ethereum Classic 

#	Source		Pair	Volume (24h)	
1	Bithumb		ETC/KRW	$22,209,000	
2	Poloniex	ETC/BTC	$17,941,600	
3	Coinone		ETC/KRW	$13,069,200	
4	Korbit		ETC/KRW	$11,332,700	
5	Yunbi		ETC/CNY	 $9,459,240	

------------------------------
Ethereum 

#	Source		Pair	Volume (24h)	
1	Poloniex	ETH/BTC	$196,135,000
2	Bithumb		ETH/KRW	$117,149,000
3	Coinone		ETH/KRW	 $97,142,000	
4	GDAX		ETH/USD	 $83,559,500	
5	Bitfinex	ETH/USD	 $52,073,300
```
¿Hay realmente una fiebre de criptomonedas en Corea? ¿Se está devaluando mucho el Won Koreano (KRW) y la gente trata de no perder poder adquisitivo? ¿Se trata de gente de China sorteando su "corralito"?


----------



## common sense (23 May 2017)

michinato dijo:


> No se si ya se ha comentado por aquí, pero me parece relevante la gran cantidad de dinero que está entrando en el mundo cripto a través de Corea.
> 
> Especialmente en ETH y ETC (aunque también algo en BTC, LTC y DASH)
> 
> ...



Al parecer en los proximos meses un buen numero de exchanges abriran en Asia.
youtube --> watch?v=rUbqpnrBcqw
Esto explica porque esta entrando tanta pasta.


----------



## psiloman (23 May 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Alguien más teniendo retrasos con los depósitos en Poloniex? 24 horas y mis SJCX siguen sin aparecer y sin respuesta del soporte.



Tengo retrasos en transferencias de Fiat a Kraken, creo que están los exchanges desbordados de trabajo. Hasta ahora nunca había tenido este problema.


----------



## Merlin (23 May 2017)

Me acabo de enterar que el 25 de mayo (sí, el día después de que termine Consensus) hay otra conferencia de un día sobre criptomonedas en Nueva York al parecer centrada en los tokens. 

Es esta: Token Summit

He visto un par de cosas interesantes en el programa: 

-A las 11:45 anuncian un nuevo token, lo cual puede interesar a los que buscáis ICOs.

-A las 13:30, charla sobre ETFs de criptomonedas.


----------



## juli (23 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Releyendo mi propio post he visto cómo saber los tokens. Redirijo la pregunta : Alguien sabe si la wallet Parity reconoce tTODOS para guardarlos ?
> 
> Gracias.



joder...que encontré un listado de tokens, sí...pero olvidé compartir el link. ::

Ethplorer

Sigue en pie la pregunta de cómo ver el listado que acepta la wallet Parity...o confirmar si aguanta todos los tokens de ETH...y también cualquier info de TAAS .

---------- Post added 23-may-2017 at 12:25 ----------




common sense dijo:


> Al parecer en los proximos meses un buen numero de exchanges abriran en Asia.
> youtube --> watch?v=rUbqpnrBcqw
> Esto explica porque esta entrando tanta pasta.





Spoiler













LTC llevaba semana y pico en 20tatos pavos , aunque parece que hoy ha desertado ya...

En fin, que no son los 300 de Zcash...pero vamos, allá cada cual.



Spoiler


----------



## Chicosalchicha (23 May 2017)

Me recomendais pillar etc? Tengo 500 en kraken y no se si echarlo todo a eth o diversificar un poco


----------



## tio_argyle (23 May 2017)

ICO Tracker : actual crowdsales list


----------



## juli (23 May 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Me recomendais pillar etc? Tengo 500 en kraken y no se si echarlo todo a eth o diversificar un poco



Lo que yo haría...y sabiendo que te gusta ser saltarín ,pero no acabas de rematarlo.../ Ojo, YO haría , TÚ, lo que te salga de los huevos.../

Repartir con LTC Y A DORMIR. NI TOCAR aunque lluevan tuercas.

En nochevieja...un cagallón del caráhu.

---------- Post added 23-may-2017 at 13:02 ----------




tio_argyle dijo:


> ICO Tracker : actual crowdsales list



Mola.

Súbelo al hillo de ICOS de Alxemi, no ?  ...que ya ves los hilos de lujo , éste incluído, que nos abre el tío ...y debe andar bastante liado ultimamente, por lo que dijo.


----------



## tio_argyle (23 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Lo que yo haría...y sabiendo que te gusta ser saltarín ,pero no acabas de rematarlo.../ Ojo, YO haría , TÚ, lo que te salga de los huevos.../
> 
> Repartir con LTC Y A DORMIR. NI TOCAR aunque lluevan tuercas.
> 
> En nochevieja...un cagallón del caráhu.



¿Repartir entre ETC y LTC quieres decir? Yo es que estoy igual, buscando algo para medio/largo y olvidarme porque no tengo tiempo. Ya llevo ETH y algo de STELLAR.

PD: El enlace de las ICO ya está en su hilo


----------



## juli (23 May 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> ¿Repartir entre ETC y LTC quieres decir?



Diciendo como dice :

- que le gusta un top ten "baratito" /ETC/
- conciendo su gatillo fácil de otros posts
- y su intención de diversificar...pues sip.

Yo con 500 pavos no haría éso...me buscaría una de decimales y a muerte...pero vamos, es otra película...

lo expuesto es, en mi opinión, seguridad primero en que no vas a palmar ycon no poco margen. Y además, aprendería a mirar sin tocar / si no me he equivocado de user y mensajes pasados /.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (23 May 2017)

Es q voy servido de ripple, lumens, iconomi y komodo, y eth solo tengo 4

Por eso queria pillar mas eth, pero me tira wings por ejemplo.
Etc y ltc mas q nada es por lo q leo aqui q me pica el gusanillo.
De las q hablo estoy en hold desde q empece menos con eth q diversifique 5 entre las demas.


----------



## tio_argyle (23 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Diciendo como dice :
> 
> - que le gusta un top ten "baratito" /ETC/
> - conciendo su gatillo fácil de otros posts
> ...



gracias :Aplauso:


----------



## juli (23 May 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Es q voy servido de ripple, lumens, iconomi y komodo, y eth solo tengo 4
> 
> Por eso queria pillar mas eth, pero me tira wings por ejemplo.
> Etc y ltc mas q nada es por lo q leo aqui q me pica el gusanillo.
> De las q hablo estoy en hold desde q empece menos con eth q diversifique 5 entre las demas.



Pues parece que tienes todo en su sitio ...cual chortina en flor. Déjalo crecer y ya con 2 top ten más...el 80% del fiat que trinques, los repartes en esas waleets...e igual un 20% a nuevas apuestas que vengan de lejos. Estudia cómo funcionan desde más abajo del puesto 100 y a por ellas. Pero no toques tu cartera salvo emergencia REAL.

Confía en tí .


----------



## danjian (23 May 2017)

Acaban de añadir hace unas horas SC(SiaCoin) a 2 exchanges nuevos Bittrex y HitBTC alguien que sepa de charts le ha pegado un vistazo?


----------



## Chicosalchicha (23 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Pues parece que tienes todo en su sitio ...cual chortina en flor.
> 
> Confía en tí .



Jaja gracias compañero.
Pero solo 4 eth no es mu poca cosa? Me refiero a q se habla de q es la q mas potencial tiene, no deberia ir cargandome?
Gracias juli q no habia leido lo ultimoq pusiste.


----------



## Superoeo (23 May 2017)

Parece que está despertando Ripple.... ¿Será real?


----------



## juli (23 May 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Parece que está despertando Ripple.... ¿Será real?



Es de esperar que aprovechen el escaparate de Consensus.

Creo que anunciaron su presencia en el programa hoy mismo.


----------



## Superoeo (23 May 2017)

Os dejo estos dos artículos sobre Ripple para ver qué os parecen y que debatamos acerca de su posible futuro a largo plazo.

Artículo sobre Ripple defendiéndolo como inversión:

Ripple and XRP are More Stable Than You Think | HuffPost

Y su contrapartida criticándolo:

https://steemit.com/cryptocurrency/@primeer/why-ripple-token-xrp-is-terribly-overvalued


----------



## davitin (23 May 2017)

Ripple sube.


----------



## juli (23 May 2017)

Token card ha petáo...pero pega bajones en seco del 30% , el 50%...alguien sabe porqué se da éso ?

Tal que una cabra mecánica.



Spoiler



[youtube]6UBwtL__280[/youtube]


----------



## tio_argyle (23 May 2017)

Comparador de wallets
Overview Wallets


----------



## davitin (23 May 2017)

Etc y monero van subiendo pasito a pasito pero sin parar los cabrones.


----------



## psiloman (23 May 2017)

Agradecería que alguien que lleve años tradeando me de pistas sobre lo que ha pasado hoy en Augur.

Una ballena con información privilegiada cargando para un meneo bueno?.

Una ballena cazando, simplemente?.

No sé como interpretarlo.


----------



## juli (23 May 2017)

Chicosalchicha...La caja de champán helado de nochevieja en casa, la pones tú...que sólo con lo de hoy ya la tienes pagada.

La haces tal cual y cuentas la batallita de hoy en la cena  

Te vas a quedar con todo el personal como Kondarra y sus bono-ripple familiares del año pasado.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (23 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Chicosalchicha...La caja de champán helado de nochevieja en casa, la pones tú...que sólo con lo de hoy ya la tienes pagada.
> 
> La haces tal cual y cuentas la batallita de hoy en la cena
> 
> Te vas a quedar con todo el personal como Kondarra y sus bono-ripple familiares del año pasado.



Perdona juli pero no te entiendo xD estoy espeso, es lo q tiene estar 2 noches casi sin dormir jeje

Al final he pillado 25 etc, tengo 300 esperando algun chollete.


----------



## juli (23 May 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Perdona juli pero no te entiendo xD estoy espeso, es lo q tiene estar 2 noches casi sin dormir jeje
> 
> Al final he pillado 25 etc, tengo 300 esperando algun chollete.



OK, olvídalo. Creía que partías los 500 con LTC...y lleva un 16% largo hoy.

Suerte.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (23 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> OK, olvídalo. Creía que partías los 500 con LTC...y lleva un 16% largo hoy.
> 
> Suerte.



Litecoin basta q las compre yo para q bajen jaja pero ojala q los q lleveis os vayan de lujo


----------



## juli (23 May 2017)

A ver esta noche si los chinos se levantan con ganas de salsa y siguen empujando...no lo veo claro.




Al loro con DGB que puede estar preparando otra corná.


----------



## davitin (23 May 2017)

Que opinais de etc? Yo creo que va a dispararse a no mucho tardar.


----------



## trukutruku (23 May 2017)

no es por nada, pero sobre btc... poneos la grafica de 240 y trazad la linea de soporte desde el 12 de febrero.


----------



## orbeo (23 May 2017)

trukutruku dijo:


> no es por nada, pero sobre btc... poneos la grafica de 240 y trazad la linea de soporte desde el 12 de febrero.



Puedes desarrollar xfa para los que no controlamos de técnico


----------



## p_pin (23 May 2017)

Pues yo miro el gráfico de btc y veo que ha subido como un cohete, desde final de Marzo, sólo se paró un poco en la zona de 1750$ que es lo que se podría considerar un soporte







---------- Post added 23-may-2017 at 20:37 ----------

Añado que "psicologicamente" y por número redondo, le costó superar los 2.000$ que podría considerarse otra zona de soporte


----------



## kepejez (23 May 2017)

trasteando por un foro de chiflados hay esto, es del mismo autor que predijo el cyber ataque y algo similar a lo de Manchester

Resumiendo que el pavo ve flashes del futuro en las gráficas y las cotizaciones



> First of all, DON'T BELIEVE this data, is just pure speculation, use your common sense and high discernment.
> 
> Second, i can't prove it but i started to "see" future charts in what i call "flashes"
> 
> ...


----------



## trukutruku (23 May 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Pues yo miro el gráfico de btc y veo que ha subido como un cohete, desde final de Marzo, sólo se paró un poco en la zona de 1750$ que es lo que se podría considerar un soporte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



perdona, me equivoqué con el rango de fecha. hay que irse mas atras, hay que mirar todo el año 







---------- Post added 23-may-2017 at 20:35 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> Puedes desarrollar xfa para los que no controlamos de técnico



solo digo que esa linea de soporte da vertigo, porque si empezara a caer (de forma consistente) podria irse a 1150 ~ 1200, pero quien sabe...


----------



## Chicosalchicha (23 May 2017)

Voxels no para de subir, gracias a claudius por su vision jeje


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (23 May 2017)

Bendita ignorancia. Tengo 8000NXT olvidados desde hace tiempo en un wallet y hoy casualmente abrí un fichero donde anoté en su día la clave del mismo. Así que me puse a investigar y vi que recientemente ha rebotado y mis NXT valen unos 500€. Aparte me entero de que tengo también los mismos ARDRs (no sabía nada del tema) que son otros 1000€. 

De manera inesperada me han pagado las vacaciones :XX: Lo único es que es un coñazo descargar el cliente NXT y su blockchain porque el único wallet online del que tengo conocimiento no acepta nuevos registros.


----------



## v4vendetta (23 May 2017)

kepejez dijo:


> trasteando por un foro de chiflados hay esto, es del mismo autor que predijo el cyber ataque y algo similar a lo de Manchester
> 
> Resumiendo que el pavo ve flashes del futuro en las gráficas y las cotizaciones



En que foro?


----------



## Kondarra (23 May 2017)

Hoy buscando gráficas en Coinmarketcap me encuentro con Matchpool. Salió hace poco y consiste en crear una red de contactos para citas, basado en Ethereum.
Si miráis su gráfica tuvo el bajón típico de la salida en un día y a partir de ahí plano plano. La verdad es que su utilidad no la acabo de ver del todo pero yo que sé, no conozco Tinder y esas historias. Como gráfica mola porque no ha habido subida. Me tienta meter unos eurillos con poca fe... ¿Qué os parece?


----------



## davitin (23 May 2017)

Chicos, alguna recomendación para invertir en una altcoin de "decimales"? Estaba pensando en siacoin, alguna sugerencia?


----------



## Superoeo (23 May 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Chicos, alguna recomendación para invertir en una altcoin de "decimales"? Estaba pensando en siacoin, alguna sugerencia?



Pues Siacoin está empezando a generar mucho Hype, no sé si infundado o no, pero sin saber mucho de ella, se pueden comprar muchas por poco precio, y en estos días parece que está empezando a moverse. Si investigas y descubres algo mantennos informados!

---------- Post added 23-may-2017 at 22:44 ----------

Por cierto estoy algo preocupado por el tema XRP (Ripple). No ha habido ningún movimiento significativo a pesar del Consensus, y en el mismo los representantes han venido a decir que el sistema Ripple es independiente de XRP, por lo que (Y vuelvo a abrir el debate que veo que no ha cuajado mucho) creo que debemos plantearnos y estudiar si el valor de XRP es real, pues si de su valor no depende nada, y los bancos la van a usar igual, no sé si más allá del hype que generó vaya a tener mucho más margen de subida 

(Me jode especialmente psicológicamente pues por seguir en HOLD, me he perdido unas buenas subidas estos días de cons a las que tenía echado el ojo y que no he podido meter pues estaba holdeando XRP con casi todo. Y ahora pienso en los beneficios que podía haber sacado y que podía haber reinvertido legado el caso en una XRP cuasilateral y me da una ulcera xD (Maldita psicología....)

Bueno,a ver cómo la veis vosotros y qué pensáis al respecto. Debatamos por favor.


----------



## danjian (23 May 2017)

Parece que XMR ha despertado, alguna noticia o un simple pump?



andyteleco dijo:


> Bendita ignorancia. Tengo 8000NXT olvidados desde hace tiempo en un wallet y hoy casualmente abrí un fichero donde anoté en su día la clave del mismo. Así que me puse a investigar y vi que recientemente ha rebotado y mis NXT valen unos 500€. Aparte me entero de que tengo también los mismos ARDRs (no sabía nada del tema) que son otros 1000€.
> 
> De manera inesperada me han pagado las vacaciones :XX: Lo único es que es un coñazo descargar el cliente NXT y su blockchain porque el único wallet online del que tengo conocimiento no acepta nuevos registros.




Como el que se encuentra 1€ entre los cojines del sofá  Enhorabuena.


----------



## davitin (23 May 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Pues Siacoin está empezando a generar mucho Hype, no sé si infundado o no, pero sin saber mucho de ella, se pueden comprar muchas por poco precio, y en estos días parece que está empezando a moverse. Si investigas y descubres algo mantennos informados!
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-may-2017 at 22:44 ----------
> 
> ...



Pues me parece un debate importantísimo...muchos tenemos muchas xrp...a mi ya me esta mosqueando que la cosa no se este moviendo mas si realmente xrp va a ser importante...y con stellar tres cuartos de lo mismo.


----------



## psiloman (23 May 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Pues Siacoin está empezando a generar mucho Hype, no sé si infundado o no, pero sin saber mucho de ella, se pueden comprar muchas por poco precio, y en estos días parece que está empezando a moverse. Si investigas y descubres algo mantennos informados!
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-may-2017 at 22:44 ----------
> 
> ...



Estoy en un caso parecido al tuyo. Llevo bastante (para el valor de mi cartera) en Ripple y Stellar, y me he perdido buenos pumps.

No creo que Ripple vaya a desaparecer de un día para otro, y han pillado mucha pasta que pueden gastar en marketing y proyectos, pero el congreso ha pasado sin pena ni gloria por ella.

Quizá dependa su futuro de qué van a hacer con los millones y millones de monedas que tienen en su poder...si las quitan de enmedio taponazo bestial. Si no, no tengo ni idea de qué pasará.


----------



## Superoeo (23 May 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Pues me parece un debate importantísimo...muchos tenemos muchas xrp...a mi ya me esta mosqueando que la cosa no se este moviendo mas si realmente xrp va a ser importante...y con stellar tres cuartos de lo mismo.





psiloman dijo:


> Estoy en un caso parecido al tuyo. Llevo bastante (para el valor de mi cartera) en Ripple y Stellar, y me he perdido buenos pumps.
> 
> No creo que Ripple vaya a desaparecer de un día para otro, y han pillado mucha pasta que pueden gastar en marketing y proyectos, pero el congreso ha pasado sin pena ni gloria por ella.
> 
> Quizá dependa su futuro de qué van a hacer con los millones y millones de monedas que tienen en su poder...si las quitan de enmedio taponazo bestial. Si no, no tengo ni idea de qué pasará.




Pues veamos.

Por un lado tenemos que:

-Los bancos están adoptándo el sistema Ripple, y acabará sustituyendo a SWIFT para las transferencias internacionales casi seguro en no mucho tiempo.

-Es una moneda deflaccionaria pues por cada transacción se destruyen XRP lo cual a priori es bueno para el precio, peeeeeero, según leí esta mañana, (Creo que está en uno de los links que puse arriba) la cantidad destruida es tan ridícula que llevarían cientos de años el que fuese una cantidad relevante como para que afectase al precio. Vamos, que es una deflacción despreciable (Este punto no sé si es cierto o no, solo transmito lo que leí de un articulista a saber si interesado o no)

-Va con bastante hype lo cual es bueno, al menos a corto plazo.


Por otro lado:

-Es una coin que no se puede minar.

-Su función como coin no está muy clara para el pequeño inversor. Es decir, de qué nos puede servir a nosotros tener XRP a efectos prácticos más allá de la especulación, y en qué le beneficiaría un precio alto. Porque como han dejado claro hoy en el Consensus, una cosa es la red Ripple, y otra la altcoin XRP

-Para que aumente el precio sensiblemente, tiene que entrar un flujo de dinero bestial superando a la capitalización del BTC en estos momentos sólo para que costase 1$. Esto es mucha pasta....

-Las noticias de hoy y el paso por el Consensus parecen haber afectado positivamente a todas las demás, pero en nada o casi nada a XRP.

-Los Developers controlan el supply de XRP, y de que decidan quitar del mercado X número de XRP depende que el precio de ésta suba más o no. (Si no me equivoco). Y hasta ahora solo tenemos rumores al respecto. Todos esperábamos del Consensus que se mojaran al respecto pero no parece estar siendo el caso. Aún queda un día si no me equivoco así que esperemos que mañana ocurra el milagro.... 
Mañana tienen una conferencia en el Consensus junto con ZCash... veremos a ver si sueltan alguna bomba y se le pega algo de la subida de ZCash con ello xD


Si se os ocurren más puntos a favor o en contra por favor id comentando y así vamos sacando conclusiones.

En resumen, lo que deberíamos intentar descubrir es si el XRP tiene un valor real más allá del hype.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (24 May 2017)

Y con stellar mas de lo mismo no?


----------



## orbeo (24 May 2017)

Voy a dar mi opinión sin saber mucho del tema.

Ripple, igual que otras (la mayoría), no valen nada. Una cosa es la tecnología que se podrá aplicar en determinados usos, por los que la empresa propietaria cobrará lo que tenga que cobrar, y otra cosa es la moneda que ahora utilizan para recoger pasta y marketing.

Mira a ver, Dogecoin la subida que lleva, una moneda avalada por un meme de internet...

Hay que aprovechar el momento para recoger algo de pasta sin pensar en lo que la moneda valga o deje de valer, vete a saber según pasen los meses años como evoluciona todo.


----------



## Superoeo (24 May 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Y con stellar mas de lo mismo no?



De Stellar no sé mucho por lo que no puedo opinar pero tengo entendido que es una escisión de Ripple así que supongo que sí.



orbeo dijo:


> Voy a dar mi opinión sin saber mucho del tema.
> 
> Ripple, igual que otras (la mayoría), no valen nada. Una cosa es la tecnología que se podrá aplicar en determinados usos, por los que la empresa propietaria cobrará lo que tenga que cobrar, y otra cosa es la moneda que ahora utilizan para recoger pasta y marketing.
> 
> ...



A ver... todas si llevas un perfil cortoplacista las podemos ver así. El problema es que aquí muchos intentamos Holdear a medio largo plazo, y eso implica buscar las que más crecimiento puedan tener de aquí al medio largo plazo. ETH parece muy obvio que lo tiene, XMR lo mismo, ZCash... Ahora queremos ver si XRP está entre esas que tienen un crexcimiento futuro casi asegurado (mientras no ocurran cataclismos, se vayan a la mierda los exchanges, etc etc....)


----------



## Morsa (24 May 2017)

Por resumir:

Hasta hoy XRP ha hecho un x10 en 30 días, x5,5 en 21 días, y x1,8 en 14 días.

Hasta hoy XLM ha hecho un x13 en 30 días, x8 en 21 días y x1,5 en 14 días.

Y la duda viene por? 

Entiendo como todos el concepto de coste de oportunidad, pero preguntadle a la peña que se anda dando de ostias con el IBEX para arrancarle un triste 3% que le parecen los números.

Si queréis liquidar posiciones y entrar en otra cripto que os convenza más por fundamentales, rumores o lo que sea, perfecto, pero por favor contextualizad vuestros números con la realidad. El jardín del vecino siempre está más verde, aunque en el tuyo haya una diosa vikinga de generosos dones 

PD- Como benchmark decir ETH ha hecho un x3,1 en 30 días, x1,76 en 21 y y casi lo mismo en los últimos 14... aunque sea muy vistoso.


Suerte


----------



## tixel (24 May 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Pues Siacoin está empezando a generar mucho Hype, no sé si infundado o no, pero sin saber mucho de ella, se pueden comprar muchas por poco precio, y en estos días parece que está empezando a moverse. Si investigas y descubres algo mantennos informados!
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-may-2017 at 22:44 ----------
> 
> ...



Eso es asi, en este mes llevo ganado tanto como en 2 años trabajando y estoy con el run run de que poda estar sacando mucho mas.


----------



## Claudius (24 May 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Voxels no para de subir, gracias a claudius por su vision jeje



Como surfeais la ola eh. Y acaba de empezar.
Está entretenido el consensus


----------



## bmbnct (24 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Como surfeais la ola eh. Y acaba de empezar.
> Está entretenido el consensus



Como veis VOX a partir de ahora? Yo me subí en 1200 y me baje en los 2000, justo antes del último estirón. La gráfica en diario parece que indica corrección.


----------



## Superoeo (24 May 2017)

Morsa dijo:


> Por resumir:
> 
> Hasta hoy XRP ha hecho un x10 en 30 días, x5,5 en 21 días, y x1,8 en 14 días.
> 
> ...




Desde luego este mercado no es extrapolable al de la bolsa.

Dentro de este micromundo, todo va más rápido y exagerado, y te acostumbras a lo bueno (Y creo que todos tenemos el miedo a que esto sea algo pasajero, porque en algún momento tendrá que parar, establecerse y dejaremos de ver estos x10, x5..... y todos queremos llevar una buena bolsa en ese momento que nos permita buenos retornos sacándonos "solo" un 10% anual xD

Pero sí, más que nada es el poder analizar si tiene más capacidad de subida el Ripple más de lo que ya ha hecho, o si ya ha cumplido sobradamente (Que no es poco sin duda)

---------- Post added 24-may-2017 at 08:07 ----------

Por cierto, ojo con Aragon que pasito a pasito, suave suavecito va subiendo como quien no quiere la cosa. Le veo un buen futuro como hija de ETH (Y patria xD) y está corrigiendo ahora.


----------



## Muad'dib (24 May 2017)

Vengo, pongo este pantallazo de hace unos minutos y me piro 







Buenos días a todos.


----------



## hoppe (24 May 2017)

muad'dib dijo:


> Vengo, pongo este pantallazo de hace unos minutos y me piro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que burrada, no?

Por cierto, ojo con btc. En kraken, en btc/euro H1, las últimas velas son todas pinbar bajistas, creo que viene próximamente una buena corrección.


----------



## ertitoagus (24 May 2017)

ojo, parece ser que son bugs de la api de kraken, está pasando lo mismo en el eur/btc están comentandolo en reddit como la anecdota del día.


----------



## Morsa (24 May 2017)

muad'dib dijo:


> Vengo, pongo este pantallazo de hace unos minutos y me piro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



madremía, alguien va a pasar un mal día de cojones. Son unos cuantos bitcoines atpc por tan poco ETH


----------



## Muad'dib (24 May 2017)

No se, he pensado que ha sido alguien metiendo la pata al hacer una operación puntual.

Si es un fallo de la API de kraken, es "curioso" que haya ocurrido con los pares XBT/EUR y XBT/ETH que son de los que permiten mayor apalancamiento.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (24 May 2017)

Sigo con mis SJCX perdidos en el blockchain y 48 horas sin respuesta de Poloniex. El trollbox está lleno de gente indignada con problemas de depósitos y retiradas, por lo que solo puedo decir: *MUCHO OJITO*. Esto no huele nada bien.


----------



## Coldago (24 May 2017)

Muy buenas a todos, me inicio en este foro, primero dando las gracias a todos aquellos que estáis aportando tanto valor a este foro.
Llevo un mes en el mundo de las criptomonedas y ya estoy enganchado. Hace poco os conocí y no he parado de leeros.

Por mi parte me gustaría aportar uno de los análisis que estoy empezando a hacer, para ver si os aporta algo nuevo.
Se trata de ver la proporción de las monedas con respecto al total market cap a lo largo del tiempo. De momento la he hecho mensual.

Las monedas que he elegido son porque estoy investigando sobre ellas.

Ver archivo adjunto 74207


----------



## davitin (24 May 2017)

Hasta donde creéis que llegara etc?


----------



## Helios_pc (24 May 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Hasta donde creéis que llegara etc?



En eso estaba yo pensando


Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kondarra (24 May 2017)

¿Alguno usáis 1broker? ¿Opiniones? ¿Cómo funciona?


----------



## orbeo (24 May 2017)

cagao dijo:


> Me podéis recomendar algún exchange fiable, para cambio de bitcoins por otras cryptos y para compra con tarjeta de débito?
> 
> Bitsmap, coinbase, kraken...



Están todos los exchange echando humo, en kraken llevo casi dos semanas esperando la verificación de la cuenta.

Al final en coinbase y en bit2me más rápido, y de ahí te los envías donde sea

Wallet estoy usando coinomi, ahí mismo en la app intercambias moneda fácil

---------- Post added 24-may-2017 at 13:35 ----------




Coldago dijo:


> Muy buenas a todos, me inicio en este foro, primero dando las gracias a todos aquellos que estáis aportando tanto valor a este foro.
> Llevo un mes en el mundo de las criptomonedas y ya estoy enganchado. Hace poco os conocí y no he parado de leeros.
> 
> Por mi parte me gustaría aportar uno de los análisis que estoy empezando a hacer, para ver si os aporta algo nuevo.
> ...




Y que significan esos datos? Si pudieses explicar como para alguien de 5 años x favor


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (24 May 2017)

Yo estoy acojonado por que suceda un Tank y a lo bestia.

---------- Post added 24-may-2017 at 13:39 ----------




davitin dijo:


> Hasta donde creéis que llegara etc?



30-35$ en Julio

---------- Post added 24-may-2017 at 13:39 ----------




davitin dijo:


> Hasta donde creéis que llegara etc?



30-35$ en Julio


----------



## juli (24 May 2017)

1. ETC SE LO ESTÁN COMPRANDO, señores...ya hablamos de ello en su día.

35 pavos son ,con perdón, una mierda por ETC. Una caña a que en Junio vale más de 100 / en mi opinión, muchísimo más /. Alguna corporación va a querer hacerse con "su" ETH particular al 10% del precio. No va a parar.

2- Alguien mueve TAAS por favor ? - en su defecto, alguien sabe dónde y cómo comprar ? ...es un token de ETH, verdad ?/

Suerte.


edito : Hoy ya hay 2 ó 3 coins que , con meos de 10, compran un BTC. Cuántas serán la semana próxima ? / algo a tener muy presente en todos los movimientos/


----------



## davitin (24 May 2017)

Estoy pensando en tirar los ripples y cambiar los por etc....aún no pierdo dinero si lo hago.

Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Coldago (24 May 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Están todos los exchange echando humo, en kraken llevo casi dos semanas esperando la verificación de la cuenta.
> 
> Al final en coinbase y en bit2me más rápido, y de ahí te los envías donde sea
> 
> ...



Estoy comparando el mercado total de capital de cada moneda de hoy con respecto al mes pasado. (Datos de Coinmarketcap). Su evolución mensual si ha subido o bajado su peso con respecto al mes pasado.

Por ejemplo el 26 de marzo la capitalización de Dash era de $674M, un 2,9% del total del mercado. A 30 de abril era de $686M, un 1,94%, luego un crecimiento negativo de -33% respecto al mes anterior. Y a 24 de Mayo es de $1098M un 1,26% un -35% respecto al mes anterior. 
Es decir Dash en 3 meses está perdiendo porción de mercado con respecto al resto.
Lumens ha pasado de un 0,06% a un 0,63%.

Puede que en estos 3 meses estos datos no digan mucho, por la gran volatibilidad, pero a lo mejor a medio plazo puede valer. Nose, ¿Que opinais?

[/ATTACH]


----------



## psiloman (24 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> 1. ETC SE LO ESTÁN COMPRANDO, señores.
> 
> 35 pavos son ,con perdón, una mierda por ETC. Una caña a que en Junio vale más de 100 / en mi opinión, muchísimo más /. Alguna corporación va a querer hacerse con "su" ETH particular al 10% del precio. No va a parar.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo con ETC, totalmente

Respecto a TaaS, participé en la ICO, avisé aquí en el hilo de altcoins. Mete un poco en Livecoin, y compra allí. Si no vas a meter Fiat es muy fácil registrarse.


----------



## racional (24 May 2017)

Lo de ETC se veia venir.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (24 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> 1. ETC SE LO ESTÁN COMPRANDO, señores...ya hablamos de ello en su día.
> 
> 35 pavos son ,con perdón, una mierda por ETC. Una caña a que en Junio vale más de 100 / en mi opinión, muchísimo más /. Alguna corporación va a querer hacerse con "su" ETH particular al 10% del precio. No va a parar.
> 
> ...




No te digo que no, viendo el mercado como esta en estos momentos no me sorprendería .

Que cojones..ETH8::: $$$$


----------



## common sense (24 May 2017)

Vaya locura!!! Mareas de dinero entrando en las criptos.

No importan los fundamentales. 

Ahora mismo, todo este dinero, busca rentabilidades rapidas y busca marca y gangas.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (24 May 2017)

Lo que no entiendo es que tiene ETC? que aporta?, no sé, es como la cara trasera de Edward Mordrake


----------



## paketazo (24 May 2017)

Coldago dijo:


> Estoy comparando el mercado total de capital de cada moneda de hoy con respecto al mes pasado. (Datos de Coinmarketcap). Su evolución mensual si ha subido o bajado su peso con respecto al mes pasado.
> 
> Por ejemplo el 26 de marzo la capitalización de Dash era de $674M, un 2,9% del total del mercado. A 30 de abril era de $686M, un 1,94%, luego un crecimiento negativo de -33% respecto al mes anterior. Y a 24 de Mayo es de $1098M un 1,26% un -35% respecto al mes anterior.
> Es decir Dash en 3 meses está perdiendo porción de mercado con respecto al resto.
> ...



Buen análisis y muy practico, pero difícil de interpretar, pues:

Pueden suceder varias cosas en este mundillo...

1º que se mantenga esa tendencia de perdida de capitalización respecto al total por la monedas que has mencionado.

2º que al ver perdida de capital, el dinero fluya en la dirección de las monedas que han perdido más cuota de mercado hasta que se reequilibren

3º que la capitalización se pierda por que entran nuevos jugadores en el plantel, lo que hace que un % de la capitalización de las que mencionas, se redirija a nuevos proyectos, ya que los "viejos" tienen unas revalorizaciones que difícilmente podrán competir con las de proyectos que empiezan.

Ahora al resto, os voy a comentar algo que creo todos deberemos tener muy presentes:

Estamos en mercado alcista, muy alcista, esto no tiene lógica como inversión en este punto...lo digo empezando por BTC y acabando por la que menos capitalice.

Esto es un "sinsentido", el dinero fluye de manera exagerada, y esto es insostenible.

No sé por dónde romperá, ni cuando, y lo digo teniendo mis coins en "cold", pero admito que si me preguntan ahora en que invertir, no puedo decirle a nadie que se meta, pues creo que algo va a suceder...quizá no hoy, ni en una semana...solo mirad las gráficas, y sacad conclusiones.

Un saludo y que dure la fiesta...


----------



## orbeo (24 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Buen análisis y muy practico, pero difícil de interpretar, pues:
> 
> Pueden suceder varias cosas en este mundillo...
> 
> ...



Pues muy sencillo, en el próximo hackeo gordo que todo el mundo quiera monetizar a fiat de golpe, el descojono


----------



## Helios_pc (24 May 2017)

Alguien tiene problemas con tabtrader? A mi me esta haciendo cosas raras, me ha duplico órdenes y luego hacer órdenes y venderme todo.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Morsa (24 May 2017)

Ayer pensaba también que esto es demasiado desaforado. Aunque en ETH y BTC tengo unos objetivos que están bastante por encima de las cotizaciones actuales, en el plazo de tiempo no acerté ni de coña. La explosividad que está asumiendo es simplemente una locura.

Si veis en coinmarketcap está todo verde con % de incremento en las últimas 24h simplemente de fantasía. Y lo mismo se puede girar en cuanto haya cualquier incidente o rumor ( Polo no paga! Vitalik ha muerto!...)

Los ETH los tengo a buen recaudo, pero todavía tengo el resto en el exchange y valorando opciones para sacarlo a cuchillo.

Suerte!

PD- En Kraken no me coge algunas ordenes de compra, a alguien más le pasa?


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (24 May 2017)

Morsa dijo:


> Ayer pensaba también que esto es demasiado desaforado. Aunque en ETH y BTC tengo unos objetivos que están bastante por encima de las cotizaciones actuales, en el plazo de tiempo no acerté ni de coña. La explosividad que está asumiendo es simplemente una locura.
> 
> Si veis en coinmarketcap está todo verde con % de incremento en las últimas 24h simplemente de fantasía. Y lo mismo se puede girar en cuanto haya cualquier incidente o rumor ( Polo no paga! Vitalik ha muerto!...)
> 
> ...




Kraken lleva gran parte de la mañana con lentitud, se cuelga cada 2x3, creo que están apunto de reventar con tanto movimiento, hay que tomarlo con calma..


----------



## Helios_pc (24 May 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Kraken lleva gran parte de la mañana con lentitud, se cuelga cada 2x3, creo que están apunto de reventar con tanto movimiento, hay que tomarlo con calma..



Pues no sé si es Kraken o tabtrader pero esta haciendo cosas raras, como duplicarme órdenes o poner una y que de ejecute otra

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (24 May 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> De acuerdo con ETC, totalmente
> 
> Respecto a TaaS, participé en la ICO, avisé aquí en el hilo de altcoins. Mete un poco en Livecoin, y compra allí. Si no vas a meter Fiat es muy fácil registrarse.



Livecoin ? Me he registrado y me lleva a un sitio llamado escrow...algo así como un mercado de segunda mano.

Es un exchange ?


----------



## psiloman (24 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Buen análisis y muy practico, pero difícil de interpretar, pues:
> 
> Pueden suceder varias cosas en este mundillo...
> 
> ...



Paketazo estoy de acuerdo con tu llamada a la prudencia.

Para tomar decisiones sería conveniente:

1. Saber donde estamos dentro del clásico gráfico de las burbujas financieras.

2. Es aplicable lo que sabemos sobre economía a las criptomonedas, o es un nuevo paradigma con reglas propias y nuevas?.

Si es cierto que NADA crece de manera infinita y exponencial, pero si aún queda mucho recorrido, podemos hacer un buen dinero aún antes de que reviente.

Y también hay que diferenciar dos palabras. Reventar la burbuja es una cosa y corregir es otra. Correcciones tendremos muchas, eso es esperable, y creo que son necesarias si queremos que esto dure.

Este arreón de locos se veía venir. Entrando dinero a espuertas y el famoso congreso.

Donde estamos, esa es la clave?.


----------



## orbeo (24 May 2017)

Donde dice Take off? Yo creo que todavía falta por llegar.

Apenas está explotando a nivel foros, en la calle nadie tiene ni puta idea, algunos han escuchado campanas pero ni zorra.

Ahora imagina por países, que poco a poco se vayan incorporando.


Hace unos días, después del WannaCry, en El Gato al Agua llevaron a entrevistar a un fulano militar, un alto mando, jefe de jefes de los que llevan todo lo relacionado con la seguridad informática en España. Después de explicar modo para niños lo que había pasado con el virus, le preguntaron que puñetas era eso del Bitcoin, que lo explicara para los espectadores.

NI PUTA IDEA TENIA de explicar nada, todo un aaaahh, ajam, ejem moneda virtual, moneda electrónica, bla bla.

No te digo nada los entrevistadores.

Cuando en el debate en la sexta salga un supuesto experto explicando para viejos, ahí veremos el principio del precipicio.

Toda la gente que me rodea, sin excepción, no saben nada acerca del bitcoin (mucho menos del resto)


----------



## psiloman (24 May 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Donde dice Take off? Yo creo que todavía falta por llegar.
> 
> Apenas está explotando a nivel foros, en la calle nadie tiene ni puta idea, algunos han escuchado campanas pero ni zorra.
> 
> ...



Quizá estemos aún en la fase de entrada de dinero inteligente, es posible.

Paketazo lleva razón en que va a pasar algo, eso sí debemos esperarlo. Una corrección bestial que nos haga dudar de nuestras convicciónes, por ejemplo.

Vamos a tener que desarrollar nervios de acero para hacer lo correcto, y tener muy claros nuestros objetivos.

---------- Post added 24-may-2017 at 15:58 ----------




juli dijo:


> Livecoin ? Me he registrado y me lleva a un sitio llamado escrow...algo así como un mercado de segunda mano.
> 
> Es un exchange ?



Lo he mirado y salía que está Livecoin bajo mantenimiento. Corrijo, ahora mismo acaba de volver a la vida. Prueba a entrar.

Enviado desde mi D6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (24 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> 2- Alguien mueve TAAS por favor ? - en su defecto, alguien sabe dónde y cómo comprar ? ...es un token de ETH, verdad ?/



Yo participé en la ICO y ahí los tengo aún. Que yo sepa de momento están en Livecoin y en Liqui.io, con spreads bastante amplios pero de momento bien de precio.


----------



## paketazo (24 May 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Quizá estemos aún en la fase de entrada de dinero inteligente, es posible.
> 
> Paketazo lleva razón en que va a pasar algo, eso sí debemos esperarlo. Una corrección bestial que nos haga dudar de nuestras convicciónes, por ejemplo.
> 
> Vamos a tener que desarrollar nervios de acero para hacer lo correcto, y tener muy claros nuestros objetivos.



Yo me basaría en la gráfica de BTC como referencia únicamente.

Independientemente de que unas crypto suban más que otras, la raíz del árbol, es BTC, a pesar de que ya no tenga el market cap de antaño.

Mirando atrás en el tiempo BTC realizó 5 ondas , muy claras, y hablo ya de cuando comenzó a cotizar en exchangers, no de antes. (parto del 2011 aprox)

1º paso de aprox 0.3$ a 18$ cuando lo de Mt Gox (tardó 6 meses)

2º el siguiente impulso de 5$ a 220$ (9 meses)

3º de 80$ a 1120$ (fue el pico de atención, y cuando muchos descubrimos que existía BTC...llegó a las masas)

4º Proceso bajista que duró 1 año y 10 meses (la gran purga del mercado y perdida de confianza)

5º De octubre del 2015 hasta hoy (Mercado maduro y extenso, con multitud de exchangers, todo el mundo ha oído hablar de BTC a pesar de que no sepan lo que es)

¿Qué nos queda?

La gran explosión será cuando todos los que han oído hablar de BTC también lo usen, y sobre todo los mercados de capitales, y los sitios web acepten en casi su totalidad el pago en BTC

Creo que si trasladamos esto al mundo crypto, estamos aproximadamente en el punto previo al hackeo de MT Gox.







Complete Bitcoin's Price Chart with Related Historical Events


----------



## Ladrillófilo (24 May 2017)

A ver... No os hagáis ilusiones chicos. Mirad la pendiente de la gráfica. El dinero inteligente ya hace tiempo que entró. 
Meteros en tradingview aplicad el indicador Koncorde de Blai (Mirad en YouTube como funciona) y veréis las manos fuertes en azul en alts. Hace tiempo que compraron... Ya hace tiempo que no se ven manos fuertes. Bueno depende de la moneda. En btc sí se veían manos fuertes comprando.


----------



## michinato (24 May 2017)

Morsa dijo:


> Si veis en coinmarketcap está todo verde con % de incremento en las últimas 24h simplemente de fantasía.



Todas excepto PIVX, que está en rojo y ya ha bajado a la posición 34. :: (y mira que me gusta este proyecto)


----------



## VictorW (24 May 2017)

Hola, lo habéis conseguido¡¡¡¡
Gracias a leeros todos los días me ha animado comprando en varias Altcoins.
Como se ha hecho referencia en anteriores posts, vengo del IBEX aburridísimo.
Tengo en cartera los siguientes AC: NXT,STR,XRP,ETC,XMR y DASH. Como en todo, si quieres aprender...mojate el culo. Si alguien tiene tiempo para opinar sobre los AC, gracias de antemano. 
Como veréis...chicharrero a muerte.
Saludos a todos

---------- Post added 24-may-2017 at 16:35 ----------

Si nos os importa, os voy a dar mi opinión sobre las cryptomonedas a largo plazo y los motivos por los cuales voy a jugarme un dinerillo a riesgo de perderlo todo.
¿Que pueda pasar desde hoy hasta dentro de 10 años? Varias opciones:
1.-Negativos (Gubernamentales): 
1.A.: Que prohíban los exchanges como actividad ilícita. 
1.B.: Que prohíban su uso como moneda/activo de cambio.
1.C.: Que se requisen todos las cryptomonedas como ya se hizo en EEUU no hace tanto un tal Franklin D. Roosevelt 
2.-Neutros (escenario poco probable):
2.A- Que el mercado siga considerando a las cryptos como un mercado de frikies. Como mera uso especulativo.
3.-Positivo
3.A. Divisa aceptada en los mercados internacionales
3.B. Entrada de ETF en juego. Para mi, este punto es absolutamente esencial para la entrada masiva de dinero.

Puntos 1 y 2, casino. Punto 3, el que tenga 3-4000 euros en crytos y con un poco de suerte...a jubilarse a Panama.

Suerte a todos y vamos comentando.


----------



## plus ultra (24 May 2017)

Mi punto de vista es diferente.

1º-yo lo veo mas cercano a Media attention,el Bear trap ya lo tuvimos en 2014 sin duda empezando a conocerse.

2º- es cierto que todavía no la conoce el grueso de la poblacion,cuando eso suceda estaremos en Enthusiasm de ahi por puro empuje ante la entrada desmesurada de inversores llegaremos a Greed

de ahi en adelante lo veo muy impredesible.


----------



## orbeo (24 May 2017)

Nadie sabe que pasará lógicamente.

Yo me acojoné en comprar cuando el BTC pasó los 1000, cuando llego a los 1800 dije a tomar x culo haha

Entre BTC y un poco de ETC llevo ganado más de 1000 € en pocos días haha

Esto es la ostia, al final quedará el BTC. Yo creo que las Alt, algunas, llevan novedades que sí, se pueden implementar en la industria o a nivel comercial, pero eso, su tecnología no la moneda en sí. Pillé Ripples y cuando ayer no lo vi claro pasé lo que tenía a ETH, y menos mal pq XRP sigue para abajo y ETH subiendo desde la madrugada.

Al final prefiero tener todo en BTC y dormir tranquilo. Si me quedo mirando el trollbox y toda la parafernalia en Poloniex me genera demasiado estrés, no se como hay quién puede tradear intra día. Imposible para mí.


----------



## psiloman (24 May 2017)

En este empujón ETH, ETC, LTC y XMR son las más beneficiadas del top 10.

Para mi XRP Y XLM no están sufriendo tanto como debieran en un día como hoy. No lo veo mal síntoma. Me animan a seguir holdeandolas.


----------



## orbeo (24 May 2017)

https://www.bithumb.com/

Por si alguien entiende Coreano, en Bitcointalk dicen que el Corea del Sur ya a llegado a 3200$ el BTC


----------



## michinato (24 May 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Paketazo estoy de acuerdo con tu llamada a la prudencia.
> 
> Para tomar decisiones sería conveniente:
> 
> ...






Me uno a la expectación general por estar viendo en directo y en parte desde dentro una de las grandes burbujas de la historia. 

Teóricamente ahora habría que recoger beneficios y salir por patas, pero por mi parte:

 realmente creo que las criptomonedas son el futuro
 yo no he estado especulando y saltando de una moneda a otra, solo tengo monedas de proyectos que creo son serios y tienen posibilidades de ser útiles.
 lo que metí lo hice con dinero que no necesitaba, no soy persona de caprichos y no necesito más fiat ahora mismo.
 cambiar las criptos a fiat y transferirlo a una cuenta tuya no es trivial. Todos los exchanges tienen límites al máximo de retiradas diarias y/o mensuales. Sacar una cantidad de dinero importante de forma rápida no es factible (si alguien sabe como se podría hacer se agradece que lo comente). A parte de los problemas y explicaciones que vas a tener que dar a Hacienda si de golpe aparece en tu cuenta bancaria una gran cantidad de dinero (por la que por supuesto tendrás que pagar tu cuota de impuestos que nuestros gobernantes luego utilizarán para proyectos inmorales como bombardear Serbia o Libia). 
 aun si se consiguieras sacar el valor de las criptos a tu banco, ¿en que lo inviertes en el mundo real? ¿acciones burbujeadas?, ¿depositos para que te hagan un corralito?, ¿fiat confiscable?, ¿un pisito? (lo que tengo no llega, pero ni de coña lo meto en un piso), ¿metales? (con el riesgo físico que supone), etc.
 existe la opción de cambiar las criptos por fiat y dejarlo en el exchange durante un tiempo indeterminado, pero tal y como están los exchanges, sería una opción treméndamente arriesgada (y no te exime de pagar impuestos).



Esto lo escribo como recordatorio para mi mismo de porqué he tomado esta decisión y para irme mentalizando y que no sea tan grande el cabreo cuando esto explote y mis criptos pierdan una gran parte (o todo) el valor que tienen ahora.


Conclusión: continuaré en HOLD y para mí solo habrá una posibilidad de victoria: que en el futuro las criptos sean aceptadas como medio de pago de forma masiva en el mundo.


----------



## p_pin (24 May 2017)

Me podéis decir medios que conozcáis para pasar las criptos a fiat?


----------



## VictorW (24 May 2017)

Michinato, supongo que lo habrás hecho anteriormente pero, ¿podrías decir que cryptos tienes en cartera?
Si no te importa, el mes que viene...la copio¡¡
Gracias


----------



## Chicosalchicha (24 May 2017)

Interesante todo lo q contais, para q os hagais una idea, en mi trabajo salgo al campo de vez en cuando por una semana, casi no duermo, como mal, frio, agua, a veces jornadas de 18 horas, a veces mas incluso, veces menos, sabeis cuanto me ingresan por la semana? 65-70 euros!! Imaginaos ya con una edad y con pocas expectativas de futuro...la puta crisis me encerro de lleno, espero q esto sea una buena ayuda para el futuro.

Uno mas q esta hasta el carajo de ripple ya xD.

Juli gracias por esos etc, flipante la subida.


----------



## OzziE (24 May 2017)

Buenas gente! Hoy le toca el turno a XMR en consensus y han anunciado que anunciarán (valga la redundancia xD) algo importante.

Desde ayer por la noche posicioné unos 200€, ahora bien, siguen dándole bombo y estoy planteandome meter 100€ más. ¿Pensáis que es humo, merece la pena el riesgo o voy a por algo seguro como el ETH?

Fuente: Twitter


----------



## orbeo (24 May 2017)

Obviamente ni idea, pero creo que XMR es humo.

Se va a implementar a nivel bancario su tecnología, pero no la moneda. Ya dijeron que eran temas separados (bueno lo leí por la internec)

Yo tenía algo, como bajaba lo pasé a ETH y he pillado la subida.

En definitiva, creo que el BTC da la estabilidad y las AltC, pues el que pueda estar delante de la pantalla todo el día sin morir de un infarto la oportunidad de ganar mucho rápido.


----------



## juli (24 May 2017)

OzziE dijo:


> Buenas gente! Hoy le toca el turno a XMR en consensus y han anunciado que anunciarán (valga la redundancia xD) algo importante.
> 
> Desde ayer por la noche posicioné unos 200€, ahora bien, siguen dándole bombo y estoy planteandome meter 100€ más. ¿Pensáis que es humo, merece la pena el riesgo o voy a por algo seguro como el ETH?
> 
> Fuente: Twitter



Pues otra que entra en 3 cifras a la de ya.

Sorprendente el "mus" que se ha dado Ripple en cuanto a noticias estimulantes...y me extraña no oír algo de Dash . Participa/ba ?

---------- Post added 24-may-2017 at 17:40 ----------

Si alguien tiene acceso fácil a Taas , se los cambio por la cripto que quiera +5% .

Privado,please...y agradecido.


----------



## common sense (24 May 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> En este empujón ETH, ETC, LTC y XMR son las más beneficiadas del top 10.
> 
> Para mi XRP Y XLM no están sufriendo tanto como debieran en un día como hoy. No lo veo mal síntoma. Me animan a seguir holdeandolas.



Aqui otro "holder" de XRP y XLM, porque creo en sus fundamentales. ETH es donde tengo lo gordo, y me esta dando unas cuantas alegrias, y mas que me dara.

Acerca de la burbuja, pensad que los tulipanes o las punto.com no ofrecian nada, no solucionaban ningun problema. Aqui tenemos un sistema de transferencia de valor, con comisiones infimas. Lo estamos utilizando cada dia, para mover fiat a un token y despues entre tokens. Es algo que estamos utilizando ya.

A eso le sumas, que la blockchain es la tecnologia que hara posible IoT, por su seguridad y los smartcontracts. A algo ya real le sumas estas potencialidades y entiendo porque esta entrando tanto valor.

Por cierto despues de la burbuja punto.com, amazon y paypal todavia siguen ahi valiendo cientos de miles de millones, no olvideis eso.


----------



## juli (24 May 2017)

Leyendo en horizontal ayer , sorry, alguien preguntaba por coins con decimales.

Digibyte me están dando la poya en verso...y se ha instalado en un lateral que podrían ser holders fieles. Hace tiempo que cargué varias veces en el top ten y algún otro potro mecánico lo que metí.

Voxels y Reddcoin , de coña, sobre todo la primera , cuya propuesta pinta muy bien y me uno a las gracias a Claudius / la segunda, pa'pelotas de acero y pura filigrana , pero si te va el toro mecánico, hay latigazos cojonudos - y ARRIESGADISIMOS; claro / .

Sia se me ha escapado , aunque en mi exchange dicen que estan arreglando su cartera y saldrá en cualquier momento. Tal vez pase de ella...con 3 en la recámara.



Kondarra...a mí Matchpool me parece buena idea, comercialota y tal. Está hecha una mierda...pero ahí queda, si se da la vuelta , puede ser la típica coin de modita y el badoo "fino" de ETH.

Insisto en lo de los Tass. 5% a tiro fijo y repitiendo cargas sin problema.

Suerte a todos.


----------



## Merlin (24 May 2017)

En mi opinión las criptomonedas tienen el potencial, en los próximos 5 años, de tener una capitalización de mercado equivalente al 10% del PIB nominal mundial, es decir: unos 8 o 9 billones de dólares.

Ahora estamos en el 1% de ese objetivo, no hay ninguna burbuja sino todo lo contrario.

Esta mañana he conocido a un tío en Forocoches cuyo objetivo es hacerse milmillonario con las criptos. Por su forma de escribir podías deducir fácilmente que no era un forocochero común y que iba a conseguir su objetivo. Esta es la mentalidad ganadora. Los miedicas que se asustan de su sombra no serán recompensados.


----------



## orbeo (24 May 2017)

Joder es que tal como se está calentando el asunto hay que tener la cabeza bien fría para no meter pasta sin parar.

Luego uno mete todos los ahorros, viene un ostión y a llorar.

Mente fría!


----------



## EDV (24 May 2017)

Yo me he salido de XRP y XLM, me llevo ganancias así que no salgo mal parado. Eso si, ahora subirán pero bueno, tenía bastante pasta en ellas y he ido saliéndome poco a poco, no me generan tanta confianza por lo ya comentado, que XRP no es necesario para Ripple, que es lo que de verdad tiene potencial.

De momento tento ETH, XMR, LTC y ETC. No creo que me mueva de ellas.

En cuanto a meter pasta, pues tengo líquido pero no voy a meter más de momento, esta semana está siendo mucha calentada.


----------



## juli (24 May 2017)

4.58% 79.20% 2259.86%


----------



## Chicosalchicha (24 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> En mi opinión las criptomonedas tienen el potencial, en los próximos 5 años, de tener una capitalización de mercado equivalente al 10% del PIB nominal mundial, es decir: unos 8 o 9 billones de dólares.
> 
> Ahora estamos en el 1% de ese objetivo, no hay ninguna burbuja sino todo lo contrario.
> 
> Esta mañana he conocido a un tío en Forocoches cuyo objetivo es hacerse milmillonario con las criptos. Por su forma de escribir podías deducir fácilmente que no era un forocochero común y que iba a conseguir su objetivo. Esta es la mentalidad ganadora. Los miedicas que se asustan de su sombra no serán recompensados.



Puedes poner link del post? Me gustaria leerlo


----------



## v4vendetta (24 May 2017)

Algun exchange que admita depositos de fiat? estoy hasta los propios de kraken y el tiempo que lleva en validar datos...

Me he registrado en 4 lo menos y esperando validaciones y malagueñas punteas! Cago en...

---------- Post added 24-may-2017 at 19:12 ----------




Merlin dijo:


> En mi opinión las criptomonedas tienen el potencial, en los próximos 5 años, de tener una capitalización de mercado equivalente al 10% del PIB nominal mundial, es decir: unos 8 o 9 billones de dólares.
> 
> Ahora estamos en el 1% de ese objetivo, no hay ninguna burbuja sino todo lo contrario.
> 
> Esta mañana he conocido a un tío en Forocoches cuyo objetivo es hacerse milmillonario con las criptos. Por su forma de escribir podías deducir fácilmente que no era un forocochero común y que iba a conseguir su objetivo. Esta es la mentalidad ganadora. Los miedicas que se asustan de su sombra no serán recompensados.



Link al hilo? por privado si eso


----------



## OzziE (24 May 2017)

v4vendetta dijo:


> Algun exchange que admita depositos de fiat? estoy hasta los propios de kraken y el tiempo que lleva en validar datos...
> 
> Me he registrado en 4 lo menos y esperando validaciones y malagueñas punteas! Cago en...
> 
> ...




Kraken tarda un par de días en verificar, pero para comprar/vender las cripto tochas (las del top 10 que llevan tiempo circulando) es mi preferido de los que he probado hasta ahora.

Si te puede el ansia metete en otros exchanges de mientras, pero ten kraken en cuenta.


----------



## orbeo (24 May 2017)

OzziE dijo:


> Kraken tarda un par de días en verificar, pero para comprar/vender las cripto tochas (las del top 10 que llevan tiempo circulando) es mi preferido de los que he probado hasta ahora.
> 
> Si te puede el ansia metete en otros exchanges de mientras, pero ten kraken en cuenta.



Kraken ahora está saturado (como los demás) y tarda bastante, yo llevo semana y media esperando.

En coinbase o bit2me x decir algún sitio no exchange puedes hacerlo más rápido, un día de registro, otro del envío y otro para recibir btc


----------



## davitin (24 May 2017)

En bitcointalk están diciendo que ripple llegara a caer a los 10k de satoshis, y que hasta el verano no darán noticias importantes sobre esta moneda, vamos que hasta el verano no va a remontar.


----------



## Superoeo (24 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> 4.58% 79.20% 2259.86%



Madre mía que locura. ¿Qué ha pasado con esta coin? A qué se debe el macropump? Interesa comprar ahora o es solo especulativa y ahora va a caer a plomo?

La primera vez que oigo hablar de ella xD

---------- Post added 24-may-2017 at 20:21 ----------




davitin dijo:


> En bitcointalk están diciendo que ripple llegara a caer a los 10k de satoshis, y que hasta el verano no darán noticias importantes sobre esta moneda, vamos que hasta el verano no va a remontar.




Bueno... en Bitcointalk cada uno dice una cosa distinta así que vete a saber...

Hay mucho hater de XRP así como mucho Fanboy... ¿Quién lleva razón? El tiempo dirá....

Pero a mi cada día me pesan más los XRP, eso es un hecho


----------



## davitin (24 May 2017)

Por cierto...que opinais de hacer arbitraje con exchanges coreanos? La diferencia de precios en ocasiones es brutal, para tradear con altcoins no creo que pidan nada.


----------



## catoshi (24 May 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Puedes poner link del post? Me gustaria leerlo



Interesa invitacion a forocoches, si alguien tiene Pm. Aunque sea por agredacimiento cuando avise del pump de LTC (espero que alguien comprara )


----------



## davitin (24 May 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Madre mía que locura. ¿Qué ha pasado con esta coin? A qué se debe el macropump? Interesa comprar ahora o es solo especulativa y ahora va a caer a plomo?
> 
> La primera vez que oigo hablar de ella xD
> 
> ...



Yo lo que voy a hacer es dejar una orden de venta de xpr a 16000 sathosis, cifra que suele alcanzar en algún momento de la madrugada para después caer...con esa cifra las vendo bien, gano y no me arriesgo mas, reinvierto en otras altcoins y si vuelvo a ver las xpr a 10.000 o menos igual recompro para mas adelante...lo que tengo claro es que ahí paradas perdiendo valor no hacen nad y van a tardar en moverse.


----------



## catoshi (24 May 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Paketazo estoy de acuerdo con tu llamada a la prudencia.
> 
> Para tomar decisiones sería conveniente:
> 
> ...


----------



## Superoeo (24 May 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Yo lo que voy a hacer es dejar una orden de venta de xpr a 16000 sathosis, cifra que suele alcanzar en algún momento de la madrugada para después caer...con esa cifra las vendo bien, gano y no me arriesgo mas, reinvierto en otras altcoins y si vuelvo a ver las xpr a 10.000 o menos igual recompro para mas adelante...lo que tengo claro es que ahí paradas perdiendo valor no hacen nad y van a tardar en moverse.



Mira, releyendo el hilo de Bitcointalk, comentan que hay un misterioso comprador comprando XRP a mansalva (millones y millones de dólares acumulados en XRP, creo que comentaban unos 50), y que seguía comprando en todos los exchanges incansablemente (Dicen que justo ahora acaba de comprar 9 millones de XRP....)

Si esto es cierto, este tipo está muy tranquilo y dando por hecho que XRP va a subir....

Pero sí, yo estoy como tú, pensando en que eso ahí parado y sin moverse solo da pérdidas y es pasta que no se puede meter en otras que no paran de subir... Dificil decisión desde luego.

Yo creo que aguantaré (Más que nada porque me impuse a mi mismo hacer HOLD, y lo incumplí un par de veces con malos resultados.... Quiero pensar que esas eran las enseñanzas para este momento tan "duro" :XX


----------



## Donald Draper (24 May 2017)

Yo creo que estamos en 'Media Attention', ayer CNBC trató Ethereum en una noticia, BTC salió a la palestra con el WannaCry...

Queda cuerda, al menos en las gordas.


----------



## djun (24 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> En mi opinión las criptomonedas tienen el potencial, en los próximos 5 años, de tener una capitalización de mercado equivalente al 10% del PIB nominal mundial, es decir: unos 8 o 9 billones de dólares.
> 
> Ahora estamos en el 1% de ese objetivo, no hay ninguna burbuja sino todo lo contrario.
> 
> Esta mañana he conocido a un tío en Forocoches cuyo objetivo es hacerse milmillonario con las criptos. Por su forma de escribir podías deducir fácilmente que no era un forocochero común y que iba a conseguir su objetivo. Esta es la mentalidad ganadora. Los miedicas que se asustan de su sombra no serán recompensados.



El PIB mundial es de unos 85 billones de dólares. (85.000.000 millones)
La capitalización de las Criptomendas actualmente son de unos 85.000 millones. 

Grandes compañias como Microssoft y Appel andan sobre los 616.000 millones.
Las reservas de oro estimadas en el mundo son de unos 7.800.000 millones (7,8 billones)







---------- Post added 24-may-2017 at 20:57 ----------




davitin dijo:


> Yo lo que voy a hacer es dejar una orden de venta de xpr a 16000 sathosis, cifra que suele alcanzar en algún momento de la madrugada para después caer...con esa cifra las vendo bien, gano y no me arriesgo mas, reinvierto en otras altcoins y si vuelvo a ver las xpr a 10.000 o menos igual recompro para mas adelante...lo que tengo claro es que ahí paradas perdiendo valor no hacen nad y van a tardar en moverse.





Superoeo dijo:


> Mira, releyendo el hilo de Bitcointalk, comentan que hay un misterioso comprador comprando XRP a mansalva (millones y millones de dólares acumulados en XRP, creo que comentaban unos 50), y que seguía comprando en todos los exchanges incansablemente (Dicen que justo ahora acaba de comprar 9 millones de XRP....)
> 
> Si esto es cierto, este tipo está muy tranquilo y dando por hecho que XRP va a subir....
> 
> ...




Yo también esoy pensando dejar las Ripples, no creo que ahora vayan a dispararse demasiado. Va a estar lateral. 
¿Pero qué pensais los foreros de *Stellar Lumens*? ¿Se quedará lateral como creo que se mantendrá Ripple? Yo pensaba que tenía mas recorrido o que comprarativamente está mas barata que Ripple.


----------



## Kondarra (24 May 2017)

Pregunta inocente, ¿por qué asumís que XRP va a estar lateral? Ojo, no digo que no vaya a estarlo, o incluso que siga bajando, pero yo al menos no tengo la menor idea de lo que viene. 
Acordaros todo el tiempo que estuvo eth lateral alrededor de los 45€ y de buenas a primeras... Lo que quiero decir es que estos mercados, al menos a nivel usuario, son impredecibles. La historia es que como todos los días salta alguna nos agobiamos rápido. Calma y pensar en los del ibex. 

Y añado, ¿no es ahora cuando venden las manos débiles y compran las manos fuertes?

Si queréis que suba no tenga más que venderlas, es matemático


----------



## orbeo (24 May 2017)

Joder es que así no se puede trabajar!  

Cientos de monedas subiendo y bajando aleatoriamente, claro subiendo la otra, donde no pusiste el dinero.

Esta q lleva lateral nose cuanto me aburre, sacas la pasta y al otro día como un cohete!

Coño como sube está! Metes la pasta baja un poco y ale, lateral día tras día.

Joder los que aciertan y se están haciendo ricos, CABRONES


----------



## Chicosalchicha (24 May 2017)

Alguna de decimales q veais interesante? 
Esa reddcoin vaya cohete no?


----------



## juli (24 May 2017)

Lateral Ripple ? ...entonces, dónde está el problema ? La esperas y punto.

Otra cosa es que de lateral, nada. En fin...me da la impresión que mucho tenedor de Ripple no tiene claro qué hace allí...lo único que le une a Ripple es "esperar a que suba". Y éso es muy poca cosa y además muy peligrosa. Puedes largarte o quedarte..pero creo que antes hay que saber qué quieres. De Ripple...y de todo lo demás.

*KONDARRA*...no me ha disgustado el prmer día en Matchpool. Con otro igual mañana , yo le veo una propuesta comercial, con una emisión manejable para ponerse perfectamente por encima del dólar y que puede salir muy bien.

En fin, una coin para estar traquilo con un buen margen de revalorización aún. La pega que le veo es que tal vez lo desarrolle lentamente , pues el top ten sube. Pero bien, vamos...sin dramas ahí.

Es posible que esta noche haga cuentas y vea si saquear SHITCOINS me da un salto de calidad en el top ten. Si no, espero a mañana...pero esta coin en concreto me da curiosidad...y es un token de ETH, lo que me anima más. No quiero bajar nunca de una decena de entradas decentes en tokens interesantes de ETH...y ahoa que ETH anda disparada, menos aún...barata sale la presencia en el cotarro Ethereum.


----------



## galdubat (24 May 2017)

cagüen too lo que se menea.
Queria vender el 10% de mis posiciones en Monero Etherium y Doge coin, y el puto coinbase no funciona


----------



## djun (24 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Pregunta inocente, ¿por qué asumís que XRP va a estar lateral? Ojo, no digo que no vaya a estarlo, o incluso que siga bajando, pero yo al menos no tengo la menor idea de lo que viene.
> Acordaros todo el tiempo que estuvo eth lateral alrededor de los 45€ y de buenas a primeras... Lo que quiero decir es que estos mercados, al menos a nivel usuario, son impredecibles. La historia es que como todos los días salta alguna nos agobiamos rápido. Calma y pensar en los del ibex.
> 
> Y añado, ¿no es ahora cuando venden las manos débiles y compran las manos fuertes?
> ...



Creo que la tecnologia de ripple es util a nivel bancario, pero la moneda no la necesitan para nada, en sí misma no tiene mucho valor. Ha subido porque si los bancos están detrás de esa tecnología, la gente sigue a la gran banca. Pero ya digo, la tecnologia ya la puede usar la banca y las coins no les vale para nada. No van a tener tanto valor como hemos creído, ni mucho menos.

El precio de XRP se ha multiplicado por 38.000 en poco tiempo, eso es una burrada. Pero ¿para qué sirve esa moneda? ¿qué puede ofrecer esa moneda a nivel de usuario? ¿qué ventajas ofrece al usuario en relación a otras monedas? Para la banca la tecnologia está bien, ya la poseen, pero a los usuarios esa coin qué les ofrece? 

La subida ha sido tan brutal que ha llamado la atención y ha creado muchas espectativas. Sin embargo ahora ya no sube más. En algún momento debe dejar de subir de la manera que lo hacía. Y pese a que se esperaban buenas noticias ya no sube como antes. No creo que vaya a bajar fuerte, pero Ripple ya no es la sensación de las criptos y no creo que sea la que mas va a subir a partir de ahora. Por eso supongo que se mantendrá lateral. 

Antes el mercado de las coins estaba secuestrado por Ripple. Práticamente sólo subía Ripple. Pero ahora el mercado ha cambiado. Hay mas coins que tienen más que ofrecer y que se habían quedado comparativamente infravaloradas. La gente ahora busca otras coins u otros proyectos que puedan sorprender, que tienen mucho que decir y que pueden tener subidas importantes.


----------



## Helios_pc (24 May 2017)

Friker Jiménez hablando de XBT y XMR en su podcast, que causalidad el subidón que dieron estás dos después del ataque

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Superoeo (24 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Lateral Ripple ? ...entonces, dónde está el problema ? La esperas y punto.
> 
> Otra cosa es que de lateral, nada. En fin...me da la impresión que mucho tenedor de Ripple no tiene claro qué hace allí...lo único que le une a Ripple es "esperar a que suba". Y éso es muy poca cosa y además muy peligrosa. Puedes largarte o quedarte..pero creo que antes hay que saber qué quieres. De Ripple...y de todo lo demás.
> 
> ...




Una página o dos atrás planteé un debate que no ha tenido demasiado seguimiento, sobre Ripple. Precisamente para intentar entender qué podíamos esperar de ella, y qué margen de consolidación/subida tiene.

Y lo preocupante de ser cierto es el tema de que XRP como tal no valga nada a pesar de que el sistema RIpple lo vayan a usar todos los bancos y a sustituir al SWIFT.

CUando entré me parecía claro el potencial. Ahora no lo veo tan claro, pero tampoco sé las certezas, ni sé hasta qué punto este argumento es correcto o equivocado.

Creo que la subida de Ripple más que a nivel especulativo depende del valor real que vaya a tener en un futuro...


----------



## Kondarra (24 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Lateral Ripple ? ...entonces, dónde está el problema ? La esperas y punto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yo acabo de comprar en plan simbólico con unos restos que tenía en Bittrex. A ver qué pasa.


----------



## orbeo (24 May 2017)

Es que eso mismo pensé yo, si van a utilizar la tecnología en la que está basada la moneda. Muy bien, y entonces que?

Es como si ahora existiese una moneda llamada Swift, pero que nadie usa.


----------



## paketazo (24 May 2017)

Tanto Ripple como Zcash, parece que tiene tecnologías que interesan a la banca.

Ventaja: Queda demostrado que el sistema funciona, y los que tienen la pasta/poder, así lo admiten. Esto conlleva una publicidad impresionante, ya que avala el token que adquieres en base a la tecnología que subyace en él.

Inconveniente: Como apuntáis, aquí no hay patente de corso. Que se use o copie una tecnología, no implica que el creador/usuario de esa tecnología, vaya a beneficiarse directamente de ello.

Para que nos centremos de nuevo, y dejemos de divagar con 100 monedas, 100 usos, y toda esta dispersión en la que veo os estáis metiendo...

regla de oro:

Aquí lo que va a tener valor a largo plazo, es lo que se use por las masas. No me vale de nada que salga la moneda de la realidad virtual, o de los gays, o de la flor en el culo, si nadie la usa para nada, independientemente que haga un 200X...ya que será todo humo.

Lo que vale es ver en la web oficial, colgados lugares de venta dónde se acepte la moneda como intercambio.

O que se use el token por un gran grupo de personas para algún fin (que coño me sirve que ICONOMI salga a invertir en ICOs, si nadie invierte en ICONOMI...lo mismo para AUGUR, GNOSIS...) 

Vale, que pueden sonar de la leche, o ser proyectos que molan montón...pero yo miro los holders de tokens y la que tiene 5000 ya es la leche...¡5000! joder, si eso es como un grano de arena en la playa a nivel de inversión mundial.

El propio BTC es como un simple árbol en un bosque de momento.

Con los pies en el suelo, esto está desmadrado, ya que el 90% de todo este tinglado es puro humo...y ojo, que no defiendo lo que yo tengo, pues también podría ser humo perfectamente.

Los problemas llegarán cuando entendamos que no se puede construir un medio de pagos, o de contratación, o de registros, o de notariado a nivel mundial con apenas 5000 personas.

Cuando empecemos aver el uso de tokens por al menos 10 millones de personas, podremos decir que sí, que se ha alcanzado el umbral de no retorno.

Pero hablar de monedas con 3000 billeteras como "el futuro", es como crear un nuevo lenguaje que solo hablan 10 personas en todo el mundo.

Recordad, la seguridad aquí la da la cantidad de usuarios...pensad en los ordenadores por ejemplo...antes de que llegara windows, Linux o apple, había muchos códigos de programación que prometían la leche, pero solo los que alcanzaron una masa crítica de usuarios siguieron avanzando. 

Y alcanzar una masa critica de usuarios, no siempre va ligado al mejor proyecto, suele ser así, pero no es ley.

Un saludo.


----------



## juli (24 May 2017)

Alguna noticia sobre el posible scam de VOXELS que cacarean po esos foros de dios ?

La hostia en seco que acaba de pegar, tela.


----------



## Morsa (25 May 2017)

Aunque el hilo se llame Especulación con Altcoins (y doy fe que a eso nos dedicamos, quemándonos las pestañas y echándole huevos) por fundamentales la que se lleva el gato al agua es Bitcoin.

Tiene histórico, pese a las ballenas está muy distribuida,nada de fundadores con derecho a hundirla , se usa para comprar activamente y a tenor de las últimas noticias, los japoneses se están dando de hostias por pillarlos.

Cuando un país te reconoce, subes, cuando te legisla, subes... cuando un país te usa y eres una moneda deflacionaria... lo petas. Subidas del 4 al 7% diarias durante toda la semana. 

De acuerdo que el coste por transfer ahora mismo está fuera de control, pero con muchos users de por medio y pasta entrando a raudales, quizás habrá mas voluntad de encontrar soluciones.

Suerte


----------



## hoppe (25 May 2017)

Pues aquí uno que se baja del burro de XRP, ya he llegado a mi tope de pérdidas y me salgo.

Ahora pasará lo de costumbre, dónde voy baja y ripple sube, en fin.

He repartido mi cuota en 20% etc y 80% eth. Zcash no me fío , subió demasiado vertical y creo que tiene que corregir bastante.


----------



## orbeo (25 May 2017)

hoppe dijo:


> Pues aquí uno que se baja del burro de XRP, ya he llegado a mi tope de pérdidas y me salgo.
> 
> Ahora pasará lo de costumbre, dónde voy baja y ripple sube, en fin.
> 
> He repartido mi cuota en 20% etc y 80% eth. Zcash no me fío , subió demasiado vertical y creo que tiene que corregir bastante.




En el trollbox (vaya nombre) de Poloniex alguno a salido llorando pillado con Ripple


----------



## davitin (25 May 2017)

hoppe dijo:


> Pues aquí uno que se baja del burro de XRP, ya he llegado a mi tope de pérdidas y me salgo.
> 
> Ahora pasará lo de costumbre, dónde voy baja y ripple sube, en fin.
> 
> He repartido mi cuota en 20% etc y 80% eth. Zcash no me fío , subió demasiado vertical y creo que tiene que corregir bastante.



No eres el único, yo también me he salido de ripple estando ya al límite.

Y como tú me he quedado con eth, etc y algo de bitcoin.


Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Superoeo (25 May 2017)

hoppe dijo:


> Pues aquí uno que se baja del burro de XRP, ya he llegado a mi tope de pérdidas y me salgo.
> 
> Ahora pasará lo de costumbre, dónde voy baja y ripple sube, en fin.
> 
> He repartido mi cuota en 20% etc y 80% eth. Zcash no me fío , subió demasiado vertical y creo que tiene que corregir bastante.





davitin dijo:


> No eres el único, yo también me he salido de ripple estando ya al límite.
> 
> Y como tú me he quedado con eth, etc y algo de bitcoin.
> 
> ...




Yo me mantengo holdeando. En unos días veremos quién llevaba razón xD

Ahora mismo está tocando un soporte. Veremos si lo rompe a la baja o rebota... Aunque como ya sabemos aquí el técnico es totalmente circunstancial la mayoría de las veces... pero bueno. Yo cruzo los dedos...

Mientras lo que llevo en las otras va compensando la bajada de XRP así que me mantengo nivelado entre ganancias/pérdidas... que ya es algo.

---------- Post added 25-may-2017 at 00:53 ----------

De hecho.... siempre se ha dicho que para batir a los mercados hay que hacer lo contrario a lo que haga la mayoría, no? Y ahora la mayoría estais vendiendo por el miedo... xD (Me lo tomaré como un consuelo)


----------



## Helios_pc (25 May 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Yo me mantengo holdeando. En unos días veremos quién llevaba razón xD
> 
> Ahora mismo está tocando un soporte. Veremos si lo rompe a la baja o rebota... Aunque como ya sabemos aquí el técnico es totalmente circunstancial la mayoría de las veces... pero bueno. Yo cruzo los dedos...
> 
> ...



Yo tb holdeo xrp y lumens xD vendí XMR antes del subidon...
Y es la primera vez que cagandola mucho haga lo que haga saco beneficios


Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (25 May 2017)

Yo me he salido también de XRP, con los beneficios he comprado BTC, Dash y ETC

Despues de lo del consensus y por mucho que este ahi arriba no la veo como la niña bonita.No tiene ningún uso más que especulativo.


Adios hamburguesas.


Paketazo, muy buena deducción, un poco selección natural sin Darwin.


----------



## Divad (25 May 2017)

Ante todo un saludo a los nuevos ricos que se suman al cambio (era digital).

Detrás de la empresa que triunfa (Nokia, Google, fb,...) siempre están los listos. No hace falta ser un experto en economía, tan solo hacerte el tonto y seguir a los listos. Hay que hacer lo mismo que ellos hacen, te subes al barco, te pones cómodo y ves como van regando todas las criptos pero solo la pirámide ETH y otras tienen su destino premiado.

Listos = judíos = bancos y corporaciones

Para obtener dinero rápido tan solo hay que encontrar una cripto lateral y esperar que le llegue el riego. El riesgo de quedarse pillado será mayor si no está ligada a la pirámide o no hay ningún listo detrás.

La volatilidad en el mercado está fuera de control y es irreal, basta con aguantar como un jabato y al final acaba superando el precio con el que entraste pudiendo cerrar en beneficio. 

Dudo que ocurra, pero una corrección fuerte sería el mejor momento de compra.

Buenas corridas para todos!

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ladrillófilo (25 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Ante todo un saludo a los nuevos ricos que se suman al cambio (era digital).
> 
> Detrás de la empresa que triunfa (Nokia, Google, fb,...) siempre están los listos. No hace falta ser un experto en economía, tan solo hacerte el tonto y seguir a los listos. Hay que hacer lo mismo que ellos hacen, te subes al barco, te pones cómodo y ves como van regando todas las criptos pero solo la pirámide ETH y otras tienen su destino premiado.
> 
> ...



Define pirámide Divad


----------



## Divad (25 May 2017)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Define pirámide Divad



Perdona por no refrescar la información.

No están todos, pero para hacerse una idea ya es un buen comienzo.



Divad dijo:


> Comparto el fichero para que algún alma con ganas de colaborar ayude a ir completando o corrigiendo.
> 
> ETH.140517
> 
> Link a la página para cargar el fichero: yworks





Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## v4vendetta (25 May 2017)

Parece que está hoy la cosa parada, ¿no?


----------



## OzziE (25 May 2017)

Bueno, mucho cuidado com XMR-Monero. Para los que no lo sepan, estuvieron dos días dando bombo a un "gran anuncio" antes del consensus, de forma que mucha gente compró esperando que después del anuncio pegara un subidón. El gran anuncio consistió en un vídeo promocional de mierda (hablando claro). Durante el par de subidas que promovieron con sus tweets, se vió como grandes cantidades de dinero salieron antes del anuncio.

Basta decir que después de este, la cotización bajó una barbaridad. No pienso volver a tocar nada que tenga que ver con el equipo de XMR. La suerte que tengo es que sólo perdí un 20% de lo invertido, pero ahí fuera hay gente muy molesta y la imagen que han dado en reddit ha sido pésima.

Así que aviso para navegantes, mucho ojito antes de meter dinero en algún proyecto de esta gente.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (25 May 2017)

v4vendetta dijo:


> Parece que está hoy la cosa parada, ¿no?



Más bien lo que hay es una carnicería :XX::XX:

Pero bueno, nada que no haya pasado antes. Ya estamos acostrumbrados a morir y resucitar a los 3 días.


----------



## psiloman (25 May 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Más bien lo que hay es una carnicería :XX::XX:
> 
> Pero bueno, nada de que no haya pasado antes. Ya estamos acostrumbrados a morir y resucitar a los 3 días.



Es normal...qué queremos, +20% en todo diario y mantenido?. Vamos haciendo callo poco a poco sí


----------



## Chicosalchicha (25 May 2017)

Alguno vais con lisk? He pillado unas cuantas para holdear.

Como esta la cosa q si perdemos algo con una moneda nos llevamos las manos a la cabeza, ojala dure asi la cosa.


----------



## danjian (25 May 2017)

Lo del Bitcoin no parece normal, 2640$ ya (https://cryptowat.ch/bitstamp/btcusd) a partir de cuanto Mt.Gox volvía a ser solvente?


----------



## plus ultra (25 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Tanto Ripple como Zcash, parece que tiene tecnologías que interesan a la banca.
> 
> Ventaja: Queda demostrado que el sistema funciona, y los que tienen la pasta/poder, así lo admiten. Esto conlleva una publicidad impresionante, ya que avala el token que adquieres en base a la tecnología que subyace en él.
> 
> ...



+ 1000 y ago un par de aportes.

Muchos se ponen a debatir,especular con ciencia ficción y hacerse sus pajas mentales de como sera el futuro y blablabla...una moneda para esto otra para... pero les guste o no el sistema no ha cambiado en cientos o miles de años y no lo va a hacer ahora,ha habido un patron de valor y punto lo del trueque, una cosa por otra siempre ha sido algo residual en toda la historia.

Explico desde siempre el ser humano a tenido algo como patron de valor desde las conchas,ganado,la sal... hasta a dia de hoy el con el oro,pero nadie o muy pocos cargaban con estos.alguno de ustedes va a comprar con oro?se lo aceptan en la gasolinera,metro...?

Esta claro o lo parece que ha dia de hoy en un medio plazo el oro (ojo que no digo que este deje de ser lo que es) del blockchain sera el BTC o alguna muy parecida,BTC para el dia a dia? lo dudo muy lenta y poca cantidad para 8mil millones de personas,seria como ir a comprar fruta a la esquina y te atiendan con una gramera aparte de que no habría cantidad para el dia a dia de todo el planeta.

XRP es cierto que no es SWIFT pero sus bajas comisiones,su velocidad y que su "tegnologia" la usen los bancos pueden hacerle una muy buena publicida y a ojo del usuario sentirse mas seguro para su uso,lo que la haria muy habitual como medio de pago,cosas asi seran las que agan que una coin se convierta en un valor de uso real.

Como comentas el 90% se quedaran por el camino,quedaran muy pocas y !como no!,seran las que respalden "los listos" le pese a quien le pese,yo desde luego apuesto por caballo ganador.


----------



## p_pin (25 May 2017)

Os pongo un comentario sobre el hilo, sin mala intención, yo también trato de ganar lo que puedo con los alt. Lo pongo en spoiler



Spoiler



En este hilo observo que el nivel de percepción está un poco difuso

Si se asume que se quiere pillar un pelotazo de 10% diario o superior buceando entre altcoin, hay que asumir también perderlo... de eso trata la especulación.

Quiero decir, el nivel de riesgo es muy muy alto, y funciona en los dos sentidos: pérdidas y ganancias.

Muchas, la mayoría de las altcoins considerarían un triunfo ser sólo una décima parte de Bitcoin... pero lo "raro" es que Bitcoin suba un 4-5%? mientras otras pegan pelotazos del 30%?. Bitcoin ha conseguido lo que el 99,99% de altcoins no va a conseguir... y aquí andamos, mirando a ver qué altcoin pueda tener el éxito futuro que ha tenido BTC, pero esta vez comprarlo más barato...

Mientras BTC ya está en una fase de difusión, las otras tratan de demostrar que son algo más que humo... medios especulativos para que unos les quiten los BTC a otros

Lo que quiero decir es que seguramente en 5 años? habrá cambiado mucho el mundo de las criptos, y si hace años se hablaba de minería y gráficas, y ahora se habla de tokens e icos, cuando pasen unos años BTC seguirá existiendo quien sabe a qué cotización, pero la mayoría de alts, no

Sin acritud


----------



## michinato (25 May 2017)

VictorW dijo:


> Michinato, supongo que lo habrás hecho anteriormente pero, ¿podrías decir que cryptos tienes en cartera?
> Si no te importa, el mes que viene...la copio¡¡
> Gracias



Hola Victor, por lo que leí en otro post tuyo anterior eres trader y venias del ibex 35. 

A nadie le recomendaría que copiase mi cartera, los riesgos y las decisiones las tiene que tomar cada uno en base a la información que ha recopilado. A parte, con las subidas irregulares de unas criptos y otras se podría decir que mi cartera no está nada balanceada (el peso se ha ido mucho hacia una cripto en concreto), pero voluntariamente he decidido no tocar nada.

Si tu has invertido en NXT, STR, XRP, ETC, XMR y DASH, porque crees que se pueden revalorizar es tan válido como lo que pueda opinar yo.

Además, particularmente en lo que hemos vivido en los últimos meses en las criptomonedas, prácticamente con cualquier cartera se habrían obtenido muy buenos beneficios. 

Los pensamientos del tipo "que listo es este que ha comprado a 0,7$ y ahora vale 200$" son muy peligrosos, porque no es que haya sido listo ni tenga una habilidad superior a los demás para predecir que pasará, es que prácticamente TODO ha subido de manera salvaje y alguien tuvo la suerte de estar montado en el carro adecuado.


----------



## Alxemi (25 May 2017)

Bueno, en unos días volveremos al mercado real, la olla a presión del btc ya ha reventado. Va a haber segwit, solo se debate la manera, pero ya nadie lo pone en duda, por lo que todo el pumpeo de alts que viniera de esa incertidumbre y de la saturación de la red se va a ir desinflando.

Bitcoin puede doblar o triplicar el precio en unas semanas, está en modo burbuja y es impredecible, puede irse a 10k para luego quedarse en 5k, o lo que le de la gana. Cuando el modo burbuja de btc acabe veremos un marketcap y una dominancia mas realista para con la adopción de las criptos actual.

Creo que las coins que mas sufrirán serán, desde luego, las mas pumpeadas unicamente por hype relacionado con el segwit, ltc la primera, nav... también xrp, nem, str, las que han subido demasiado rápido. Tengo dudas sobre como afectara a eth y a dash.

Etc no se si recordáis cuando comenté que históricamente ha significado el 10% de la red de eth y que ese es su punto de equilibrio mas probable, pues bien justo ahora acaba de alcanzar ese equilibrio, veremos si lo rompe o que pasa, mi apuesta es que se va a quedar por aquí, aunque ojala me equivoque por supuesto XD, ahora mismo apunta a romperlo por arriba, pero luego veremos si mantiene. Desde luego pumpear de esa manera en un mercado como el actual es un mensaje muy serio de fuerza que ninguna otra coin está dando.

En fin que toca saludar al rey y recoger la ropa, cuando esta ola acabe, que a saber donde y cuando, puede ser el momento de recomprar algunas alts que hayan sufrido. Yo por mi parte hago hold de todo y solo entro en algunas icos. Y puede que, tal vez, a lo mejor, en una semanilla o dos me plantee vender por primera vez algún bitcoin :o)

suerte a todos,

---------- Post added 25-may-2017 at 11:49 ----------




p_pin dijo:


> Os pongo un comentario sobre el hilo, sin mala intención, yo también trato de ganar lo que puedo con los alt. Lo pongo en spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comentario de donde? puede comentar directamente en el hilo.

Yo estoy muy de acuerdo con esas tesis y son las que he intentado defender siempre. Pero lo que tampoco creo es que el bitcoin se vaya a quedar solo. Esto es una carrera evolutiva por el mercado, los mas aptos y adaptables sobrevivirán...


----------



## juli (25 May 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Más bien lo que hay es una carnicería :XX::XX:
> 
> Pero bueno, nada que no haya pasado antes. Ya estamos acostrumbrados a morir y resucitar a los 3 días.



Sí...con más ímpetu. El "Don" nos da bola.

Lo acojonante es que todavía le funcionen esas marejadas ...ayer se puso al mismo borde del 50% de dominancia de nuevo. Para que la gente se haga una idea de cuánta pasta tiene BTC salseando en Shitland. / Si holdearan a secas se arriesgarían a que todo el capital que está entrando no pasase "la frontera" en busca de su néctar de dioses y se arreglara con unos cuantos milloncejos de fiat , como vulgares mortales/.

Ahora nos toca echar la red. A todos. Holdeando en Shitland , cada corrección, por bestia que sea, renace de más arriba. 

Hasta que no haya CONSOLIDADAS puertas de entrada y salida FIAT ru-tina-rias a otras coins , el marco es ése. Y que cuaje en un "patrón BTC" o no y les salga bien la jugada, depende de los movimientos estratégicos "dejados caer" para verano devuelvan a BTC a la arena, al mejunje de la competencia.

EN fin...Por aquí, no sale mal. Lo peor, deshacer posiciones en esos dumps generalizados ...si las has levantado con cabeza,claro. 

De cualquier modo, para firmar otros 3 meses al 50% de éstos últimos.




danjian dijo:


> Lo del Bitcoin no parece normal, 2640$ ya (https://cryptowat.ch/bitstamp/btcusd) a partir de cuanto Mt.Gox volvía a ser solvente?



Pues tan normal como lo de ETH , ETC, Dash... que son un fondo de capital para nuevos proyectos bajo ellos en su jerarquía en cascada. Echas la red, multiplicas, llenas un par de cubos...y a la bodega. Y a seguir echando la red. Insisto : Sólo que el inicio y el fin de ciclo FIAT en Shitland se remate a espaldas de BTC cambiará esa tendencia. Y para ese momento, más vale estar fuera de BTC, salvo que antes consigan un escenario integral de participación en el nuevo movimiento de pasta global, que entonces y dada su solidez, arrasará...pero ojo, ha de ser integral, lo de vivir de rentas no tiene mucho tiempo más que el resto emege a dobles dígitos y BTC a uno...y ya hay no delfines, sino príncipes fuertes y ambiciosos en el cotarro. 

El asunto es diseñar tu cascada y ver que se riega en todos sus niveles, hay mil maneras de hacerlo a medida de cada uno.Si ves que hay una pieza que no se integra, se saca y/o se cambia, sin problema...el propio flujo te va a decir de dóde flojea "tu árbol". A la gente que se desgañita en una decisión redonda que pase por una coin en concreto, cosa evidente aquí en Riple, por ejemplo, le invitaría a sentarse, reflexionar con las impresiones que pueda tener ya, diseñar su cascada...y poblarla de mini-inversiones , incluso con más de un "aspirante" a puestos paralelos .Haciendo éso y observando la dejará niquelada por simple eliminación y hasta sin llegar a comprender enteramente las cosas.

Ánimo y un ojo siempre a BTC...en el ABC , ésa es la A. Pero vamos, que nada mal y es lo que hay.

Suerte y cabeza.


----------



## Alxemi (25 May 2017)

Por cierto no se donde leí ayer que bitstamp iba a abrir mercado de eth y ltc frente al dólar 

Desde móvil


----------



## orbeo (25 May 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Por cierto no se donde leí ayer que bitstamp iba a abrir mercado de eth y ltc frente al dólar
> 
> Desde móvil



Y eso es bueno o malo para las eth?  
Por si las mantengo lo las mando a la m


----------



## p_pin (25 May 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Comentario de donde? puede comentar directamente en el hilo.
> 
> Yo estoy muy de acuerdo con esas tesis y son las que he intentado defender siempre. Pero lo que tampoco creo es que el bitcoin se vaya a quedar solo. Esto es una carrera evolutiva por el mercado, los mas aptos y adaptables sobrevivirán...



Es mío, pero como no trata de recomendación ni comentario sobre altcoin en partícular he preferido ponerlo en spoiler


----------



## Alxemi (25 May 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Y eso es bueno o malo para las eth?
> Por si las mantengo lo las mando a la m



Ni bueno ni malo, simplemente abre el mercado. 
Mantener o vender... Depende de cual sea tu estrategia, no te sabría dar consejos. 
Yo ahora preferiría tener btc a eth pero en mi cartera siempre tendré algo de contratos inteligentes (ahora tengo etc). Si solo tuviera eth probablemente mantendría. Pero también te digo que es más que probable que mis cuentas no sean como las tuyas. 

Desde móvil


----------



## orbeo (25 May 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Ni bueno ni malo, simplemente abre el mercado.
> Mantener o vender... Depende de cual sea tu estrategia, no te sabría dar consejos.
> Yo ahora preferiría tener btc a eth pero en mi cartera siempre tendré algo de contratos inteligentes (ahora tengo etc). Si solo tuviera eth probablemente mantendría. Pero también te digo que es más que probable que mis cuentas no sean como las tuyas.
> 
> Desde móvil



Tengo 80/20 btc/eth
Estrategia ninguna y tampoco gran capital invertido

Lo que pasa que joder ver como una sube como un cobete y la otra haciendo la siesta

Joder no se como alguien puede hacer intradia sin darle un infarto, estar horas mirando los movimientos de las gráficas es como para que te de epilepsia


----------



## Morsa (25 May 2017)

Alxemi aquí las cuentas cada uno lleva las suyas, teniendo en cuenta la pasta que dedica, si la puede perder sin pestañear, si el FOMO no le come por dentro y sobre todo el timing en el que entró. 

No se suda igual en las bajadas de las coins por las que apuestas si entraste antes del locurón

Los que compraron BTC a 200€ ( no hace tanto de eso) ahora mismo están dándose un festín, y estoy segurísimo que por el camino más de uno dejó caer la coin porque 1000, 1200€ 0 1600€ le parecía buen trato. 

Con XRP, que aún estoy dentro, liquidé el 50% a BTC, ETH, DASH y un poco de ETC. Lo que tengo es en free ride, así que ya veremos como va. Si palmo, pues mala suerte jipi!

Donde no he querido soltar nada es en XLM, de momento aguanta el tirón, y es un XRP para micropagos instantáneos y con comisiones de risa. 

Creo que tiene potencial y si papá gates hace otro anuncio por ahí, a lo mejor da una alegría. Y si peta, recogeré el owned! 

Suerte


----------



## michinato (25 May 2017)

OzziE dijo:


> Bueno, mucho cuidado com XMR-Monero. Para los que no lo sepan, estuvieron dos días dando bombo a un "gran anuncio" antes del consensus, de forma que mucha gente compró esperando que después del anuncio pegara un subidón. El gran anuncio consistió en un vídeo promocional de mierda (hablando claro). Durante el par de subidas que promovieron con sus tweets, se vió como grandes cantidades de dinero salieron antes del anuncio.
> 
> Basta decir que después de este, la cotización bajó una barbaridad. No pienso volver a tocar nada que tenga que ver con el equipo de XMR. La suerte que tengo es que sólo perdí un 20% de lo invertido, pero ahí fuera hay gente muy molesta y la imagen que han dado en reddit ha sido pésima.
> 
> Así que aviso para navegantes, mucho ojito antes de meter dinero en algún proyecto de esta gente.




Creo que lo que han intentado ha sido dar un mensaje/lección en plan: Monero no es para especuladores, no inviertas en Monero por las cosas que se digan o se anuncien, sino porque te convenzan sus funcionalidades, porque hayas probado la herramienta y/o porque creas en su código. 


Hay muchos especuladores que les da igual un proyecto u otro y que solo buscan ganar un 100% en 24h saltando de moneda en moneda, este era un mensaje para ellos, porque esta lotería de las cotizaciones que se están viendo en las criptomonedas en los últimos meses no tienen mucho sentido.


Por mi parte, desde que descubrí Monero, es uno de los proyectos en los que más confío y esto no me va a afectar lo más mínimo.


Ya veremos si con este trolleo al final consiguen que salgan los especuladores y se queden holders que crean en el proyecto, y si eso es bueno o malo a largo plazo. 

Ahora mismo parece que hay mucha gente ofendida y probablemente baje a corto plazo.


----------



## OzziE (25 May 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Creo que lo que han intentado ha sido dar un mensaje/lección en plan: Monero no es para especuladores, no inviertas en Monero por las cosas que se digan o se anuncien, sino porque te convenzan sus funcionalidades, porque hayas probado la herramienta y/o porque creas en su código.
> 
> 
> Hay muchos especuladores que les da igual un proyecto u otro y que solo buscan ganar un 100% en 24h saltando de moneda en moneda, este era un mensaje para ellos, porque esta lotería de las cotizaciones que se están viendo en las criptomonedas en los últimos meses no tienen mucho sentido.
> ...



Después de crear el hype se sacaron grandes cantidades de dinero, es decir, los allegados y quizá él mismo aprovecharon la "lección" para sacar tajada.

A parte de eso, ¿quién se cree que es para dar lecciones a nadie? Una cosa es dar consejos y otra creerse el rey del mambo para *engañar* a la comunidad que invierte en su moneda.

Habrán unos pocos de acuerdo y encantados con lo que hizo, pero muchísimos enfadados y, siempre se ha dicho que 1 usuario descontento vale por 10 contentos.


----------



## tio_argyle (25 May 2017)

Vaya x2 más rico de ETC...


----------



## orbeo (25 May 2017)

A tomar x culo las trollcoins, me quité ETH a BTC all in.

Lo que no gane en dinero lo ganaré en salud, joder que estrés. Ahora el BTC que suba a donde quiera que del resto ya no me preocupa la montaña rusa que lleven.


----------



## VictorW (25 May 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Hola Victor, por lo que leí en otro post tuyo anterior eres trader y venias del ibex 35.
> 
> A nadie le recomendaría que copiase mi cartera, los riesgos y las decisiones las tiene que tomar cada uno en base a la información que ha recopilado. A parte, con las subidas irregulares de unas criptos y otras se podría decir que mi cartera no está nada balanceada (el peso se ha ido mucho hacia una cripto en concreto), pero voluntariamente he decidido no tocar nada.
> 
> ...



Muy sensato...100% conforme.
PDT: ¿como puedo dar las gracias a un mensaje? Disculpad pero es mi segundo día:abajo:...

Saludos


----------



## plus ultra (25 May 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Creo que lo que han intentado ha sido dar un mensaje/lección en plan: Monero no es para especuladores, no inviertas en Monero por las cosas que se digan o se anuncien, sino porque te convenzan sus funcionalidades, porque hayas probado la herramienta y/o porque creas en su código.
> 
> 
> Hay muchos especuladores que les da igual un proyecto u otro y que solo buscan ganar un 100% en 24h saltando de moneda en moneda, este era un mensaje para ellos, porque esta lotería de las cotizaciones que se están viendo en las criptomonedas en los últimos meses no tienen mucho sentido.
> ...




Pues valla una teoria o estrategia de actuar mas infantil,dudo que ese sea de fondo el plan.creo que ha sido solo una forma de sacarse muchos € $ los cercanos al proyecto y si lo han echo por eso es que se han visto apretados de financiación o han encentrado algun fallo de seguridad y no creen en el proyecto.

Yo la tengo es una de mis 3 potenciales candidatas para un buen pump dentro las principales en el top ten,la veo excesivamente infravalorada para mi su precio a dia de hoy debería estar por encima de 100$.

Y por supuesto esa actitud de que un equipo de algun proyecto le preocupe la especulación solo deberían de saber que si no estan en un exchange no sabrian de su proyecto ni en su edificio.


----------



## Kondarra (25 May 2017)

Kraken caído.


----------



## Madmarxius (25 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Kraken caído.



ayer noche era coinbase quien estaba caído, demasiado tráfico.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (25 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Kraken caído.



Para variar estos dias..::


----------



## michinato (25 May 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Pues valla una teoria o estrategia de actuar mas infantil,dudo que ese sea de fondo el plan.creo que ha sido solo una forma de sacarse muchos € $ los cercanos al proyecto y si lo han echo por eso es que se han visto apretados de financiación o han encentrado algun fallo de seguridad y no creen en el proyecto.
> 
> Yo la tengo es una de mis 3 potenciales candidatas para un buen pump dentro las principales en el top ten,la veo excesivamente infravalorada para mi su precio a dia de hoy debería estar por encima de 100$.
> 
> Y por supuesto esa actitud de que un equipo de algun proyecto le preocupe la especulación solo deberían de saber que si no estan en un exchange no sabrian de su proyecto ni en su edificio.



Estoy de acuerdo, ha sido algo muy infantil y están por verse las repercusiones a largo plazo.


----------



## common sense (25 May 2017)

Morsa dijo:


> Alxemi aquí las cuentas cada uno lleva las suyas, teniendo en cuenta la pasta que dedica, si la puede perder sin pestañear, si el FOMO no le come por dentro y sobre todo el timing en el que entró.
> 
> No se suda igual en las bajadas de las coins por las que apuestas si entraste antes del locurón
> 
> ...



Lo mismo aqui, me gusta XLM, y me mantengo, por las razones que has dicho, por que el CEO tiene experiencia, porque Stripe esta detras y es una compañia que me encanta, he trabajado con su API(Stripe) y es un gustazo, por eso tienen la cuota de mercado que tienen. Si stellar consigue hacer algo con la calidad de Stripe, tirara para arriba tarde o temprano.
Fuente:
Stellar Debuts Global Blockchain Payment Network Lightyear | Fortune.com


----------



## Merlin (25 May 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Puedes poner link del post? Me gustaria leerlo



He estado un buen rato buscándolo y no lo encuentro, me parece que estaba en uno de los hilos sobre altcoins que hay en el general de FC. A ver si más tarde hay más suerte, porque a mí también me gustaría releerlo.


----------



## Madmarxius (25 May 2017)

Parece que ripple ha tocado fondo, lateral un par de días y palante otra vez?

Dependerá de que pase con el bitcoin


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (25 May 2017)

Todo el mundo esta pendiente de Bitcoin y sin embargo hay un cordero con piel de lobo que poco a poco va asesinando lindas ovejitas sin que el pastor se entere..

La duda es si acabara comiéndose a todas las ovejitas, al pastor y a su perro de pastoreo, de momento el cazador va detrás de su presa asimilando movimientos, analizando y posicionándose.

Y parece muy hambriento..

---------- Post added 25-may-2017 at 17:54 ----------




Merlin dijo:


> He estado un buen rato buscándolo y no lo encuentro, me parece que estaba en uno de los hilos sobre altcoins que hay en el general de FC. A ver si más tarde hay más suerte, porque a mí también me gustaría releerlo.



A ver si es el mismo, el forero que ha invertido 50.000 euros? si es ese participe en el hilo.

Confirmadme y lo paso por privado.


----------



## p_pin (25 May 2017)

Leo un artículo sobre bitcoin y alts, en bolsamanía....

No dice nada muy a tener en cuenta, pero que se comente en según qué medios es para considerarlo

Bitcoin ya supera los 2.700 dólares, ¿es todavía un buen momento para las compras? - Bolsamanía.com


----------



## Helios_pc (25 May 2017)

BTC ha tropezado fuere, no?

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## OzziE (25 May 2017)

Ahora mismo está todo en caída libre. Alguien sabe a que se debe tanta caída y subida bestia esta semana?


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (25 May 2017)

OzziE dijo:


> Ahora mismo está todo en caída libre. Alguien sabe a que se debe tanta caída y subida bestia esta semana?


----------



## Helios_pc (25 May 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


>



Eso no es caída, eso son los XRP que han despertado y van como carrero a tocar techo xD


Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kondarra (25 May 2017)

Pero qué leches pasa que cae todo a trapo. El despertar de XRP? Ojalá.


----------



## paketazo (25 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Pero qué leches pasa que cae todo a trapo. El despertar de XRP? Ojalá.



Como exagerada estaba siendo la subida, quién sabe si lo será la bajada...

Crucemos los dedos, y veamos quienes están y quienes no preparados para ver toda la función.

Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## Kondarra (25 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Como exagerada estaba siendo la subida, quién sabe si lo será la bajada...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Y Kraken sigue inoperativo. Bueno, igual mejor, así no la lío.


----------



## Divad (25 May 2017)

Ofertas para la siguiente gran corrida 

Todas subirán, lo llevan haciendo desde que fueron creadas. 


Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Helios_pc (25 May 2017)

Xrp y lumens aguantando las caídas xD habrá que ir seleccionando el kobe

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (25 May 2017)

El único en verde del top 20, ETC.


Me desorino.


----------



## djun (25 May 2017)

Está bajando todo muchísimo. ¿A que se debe tanta bajada? ¿Ha habido alguna mala noticia?


----------



## Claudius (25 May 2017)

Ya llegaron las rebajas, ya era hora.
Esto es Sparta-coin
Sed fuertes luises, sed fuertes.


----------



## plus ultra (25 May 2017)

En momentos como este aplicar la primera regla del trading: compra cuando baja vende cuando sube.

Mañana no vengáis a quejarse al hilo de las altcoin... que nos conocemos :no:


----------



## Morsa (25 May 2017)

Hold! 

He salido de una gestión y he visto en el movil el petate que había montado, ETH 30 euros desde máximos, BTC 250.. De momento no me parece ninguna locura, a ver si sigue o no.

Tenemos suelo de Eth en 150€, lo que hace 3 semanas parecía una barbaridad...

Por cierto, tengo unas ganas de hacer kobe y cañas, Satoshi bajamos la apuesta a 0,50€ por XRP?


----------



## Claudius (25 May 2017)

Esta ha sido la recogida del fiat, de los nuevos que han entrado con la fiebre del crypto, si tenéis cartera enlas 5 top-five, no ha pasado nada, dash y eth, no han perdido los 100$ y en 24h va a recuperar un 30% respecto a 1h, lo típico.

He leído cosillas de los compañeros, pero entre tanto stand y visitas pues apenas escribo unas líneas para animaros. 
eth y lite en bitstamp, así que si queréis cambiar a usd, tendréis que tener cuenta en ella. Han recrudecido las nomras aml-kyc pero la velocidad de transmitir a fiat es mejor usar lite que btc, por las comisiones y que se quede en el limbo.


----------



## davitin (25 May 2017)

Yo lo que he visto es que la capitalización de bitcoin y ethereum había bajado en varios miles de millones de dolares...y hace unos segundos a vuelto a subir.


----------



## OzziE (25 May 2017)

Sube, baja, sube, baja, si no fuera porque me estoy jugando los €, esto sería diversión pura, parece un partido de tenis xD


----------



## juli (25 May 2017)

Bueno...ya hemos visto cosillas.

Ahora , el orden venidero imponiéndose.

Al loro.


----------



## Claudius (25 May 2017)

Por otro lado Jaxx, ha anunciado en consensus su intención de ser el wallet lider multi-token, va a implementar, decenas de alt-coin ripple, nem, etc. a lo largo del 2017-18
quieren ser los referentes.


----------



## psiloman (25 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Esta ha sido la recogida del fiat, de los nuevos que han entrado con la fiebre del crypto, si tenéis cartera enlas 5 top-five, no ha pasado nada, dash y eth, no han perdido los 100$ y en 24h va a recuperar un 30% respecto a 1h, lo típico.
> 
> He leído cosillas de los compañeros, pero entre tanto stand y visitas pues apenas escribo unas líneas para animaros.
> eth y lite en bitstamp, así que si queréis cambiar a usd, tendréis que tener cuenta en ella. Han recrudecido las nomras aml-kyc pero la velocidad de transmitir a fiat es mejor usar lite que btc, por las comisiones y que se quede en el limbo.



Justo ha sido eso, capitalización a las 14:07 90.144 millones, ha bajado a 80.349 millones a las 17:37, por eso ha bajado todo incluyendo BTC. Es mucho dinero en muy pocas horas.

Parece que va calmandose la cosa con 83.000 millones ahora. Ese dinero que escapó es de especuladores de verdad en este mercado. La mayor parte de nosotros negociamos con Btc y Alts sin salirnos del sistema cripto, a diferencia de ese dinero que entró.

Los días como hoy son complicados, porque miras tu cartera y has bajado bastante, pero son una oportunidad de posicionarte en ese par de monedas que tenías pendiente. Yo me lo estoy tomando así, porque como empiece a echar cuentas de la pasta en Fiat que tenía ayer y la que tengo ahora, me da depresión. Y los que estamos convencidos de ir a largo plazo con nuestras criptos preferidas tenemos que estar preparados para esto.

O el día de entrada masiva de dinero, con todo en verde, vender todo cuando creas que está tensa la cuerda, aguantar hasta que corrija bastante y volver a comprar toda tu cartera de nuevo. Yo no soy partidario de esto, pero puede salir rentable.

Es un trabajo grande, para tener tiempo y dedicación en exclusiva a esto, y me costaría desprenderme de monedas con las que comencé bastante abajo.

Que opináis vosotros?. Estáis pasando todo a Btc o Fiat los días locos en verde, o aguantais sabiendo que viene el chaparrón el día o días después?.

Creo que está situación va a ser repetitiva, en bucle, entran 10000 o 15000 millones, pump y dump al día o dos siguientes.


----------



## Claudius (25 May 2017)

Como he dicho varias veces si hubiérais hecho un ROI de la inversión + 10% que tiempo habéis tenido estás semanas en lugar de reinvertgir -dodo- tendríais $ para comprar ahora en lotes sobre todo el top-five-ten que son apuestas seguras. Hay que tener btc-ltc-eth-dash.
Os queda mucha mili-crypto aún.


----------



## juli (25 May 2017)

Es flipante LTC , se la pela todo.

Está a su bola en medio del terremoto...del rebote...Me encanta.

Había Dash a huevo con LTC a los mismos 32 y pico de ahora...y no he querido ni cargar. 

Esta semana de la canonización de ETC en precio / y lo que queda , tela,tela.../ y en la línea del comentario de un forero sobre la infravaloración de Monero, para mí la gran infravalorada por múltiples cirsunstancias es Litecoin.

No me atrevo a soltar ni una.


----------



## OzziE (25 May 2017)

Tengo una duda gente, los sábados y domingos puede entrar FIAT al juego a través de exchanges o de alguna otra manera? O en principio los findes sólo puede haber movimiento entre cryptos?


----------



## Kondarra (25 May 2017)

Menuda limpia de stops ha tenido que haber en varias...


----------



## Divad (25 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Menuda limpia de stops ha tenido que haber en varias...



Quienes hayan sobrevivido ya pueden celebrarlo, la corrida está garantizada. 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Alxemi (25 May 2017)

Solo se ha ido al trend de ayer, hoy había subido demasiado rápido.


----------



## psiloman (25 May 2017)

Ripple, Stellar y NEM tienen un potencial para los próximos días tremendo.

Hablo de hacer dinero, no de las bondades de dichas monedas.


----------



## Kondarra (25 May 2017)




----------



## davitin (25 May 2017)

Otra vez para abajo.


----------



## Alxemi (25 May 2017)

Durante todo el dia de hoy ETC ha estado en el 10% de ETH como un reloj, :


----------



## orbeo (25 May 2017)

A ver si alguien me puede ayudar

He descargado Electrum en el PC, con su contraseña y la semilla a buen recaudo.

Me interesa ver el saldo desde el móvil, he instalado la app de Electrum desde el market de Android

Selecciono la tercera opción "Watch Bitcoin addresses"
Con la cámara copio el código QR que me da Electrum desde el PC, seleccionando "Cartera" > "Llave pública maestra"

El código sale en la parte blanca de Electrum en el móvil, pero el botón de "Next" sigue sombreado, no puedo continuar a partir de aquí.

Soy subnormal?
Estoy haciendo algo que no debo?
Ayuda please


----------



## Kondarra (25 May 2017)

Hoy pasa algo raro, no fastidies. Estos picos en todas no son normales. ¿Exchanges colapsados?


----------



## Divad (25 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Hoy pasa algo raro, no fastidies. Estos picos en todas no son normales. ¿Exchanges colapsados?



Las correcciones son para crear una armonía en las velas. Sería muy fácil si todo los días se obtiene un beneficio de 20% y si se han metido fichas en un chicharro con premio extra de 300%, 900%,... Pues ya ni entramos en detalles de la corrida. Sería absurdo, aunque igualmente lo es, ya que al ser lo "nuevo" que se está adaptando/desarrollando el crecimiento es logarítmico y exponencialmente (si estás al loro de vender en máximos y comprar en rebajas).

Igual hasta acaban haciendo sinergia Bitcoin y ETH, la duda que tengo es si ETH y sus hijas se pondrán al mismo valor que Bitcoin o será una parte proporcional.





Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kondarra (25 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Las correcciones son para crear una armonía en las velas. Sería muy fácil si todo los días se obtiene un beneficio de 20% y si se han metido fichas en un chicharro con premio extra de 300%, 900%,... Pues ya ni entramos en detalles de la corrida. Sería absurdo, aunque igualmente lo es, ya que al ser lo "nuevo" que se está adaptando/desarrollando el crecimiento es logarítmico y exponencialmente (si estás al loro de vender en máximos y comprar en rebajas).
> 
> Igual hasta acaban haciendo sinergia Bitcoin y ETH, la duda que tengo es si ETH y sus hijas se pondrán al mismo valor que Bitcoin o será una parte proporcional.
> 
> ...





Pero ¿en todas a la vez?


----------



## Divad (26 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Pero ¿en todas a la vez?



Claro, hice una captura solo para recordar el nuevo timo en el que estamos participando ::

Los bots están programados para ir balanceando las criptos.

Con semejante locura echa para atrás a cualquiera que quiera entrar, quien se tope con los listos... Se preguntará: qué coño hacen estos aquí y encima reunidos...? Entonces ya te incita a subirte al barco y ver que pasa...

La anterior corrección de ETH fue de 100$~ hasta los 40$~, ahora han barrido de los 200$~ a los 161$. 

Quienes estén tradeando (+apalancados) y no les haya reventado ya pueden comenzar a celebrarlo, la siguiente corrección no le alcanzará dado que antes rondará los 300-500$






Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Merlin (26 May 2017)

El autor de la troleada de Monero en el Consensus explica sus razones:

https://mobile.twitter.com/fluffyponyza/


----------



## plus ultra (26 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> El autor de la troleada de Monero en el Consensus explica sus razones:
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/fluffyponyza/



tenia una buena inversión en XMR respetaba y apoyaba el proyecto recomendandolo,la utilice mas de una vez en la deepweb,pero esto rosa el ridículo,una falta de respeto de un friki consentido que probablemente se abra llenado el bolsillo con su operación de principios pijoprogre a base de joder a muchísima gente.

Con esa actitud y en alphabay y demas aceptando BTC,ETH y ZCASH adios monero.


----------



## Albertezz (26 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Claro, hice una captura solo para recordar el nuevo timo en el que estamos participando ::
> 
> Los bots están programados para ir balanceando las criptos.
> 
> ...



Disculpa pero en qué te basas para decir que la proxima corrección llegará de los 300-500? si ni está claro que llegue a esas cifras por el marketcap que necesitaría....


----------



## guti87 (26 May 2017)

Se masca la tragedia

Ya entra en pánico la gente y esto sigue bajando


----------



## Divad (26 May 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> Disculpa pero en qué te basas para decir que la proxima corrección llegará de los 300-500? si ni está claro que llegue a esas cifras por el marketcap que necesitaría....



También se decía que Bitcoin no superaría los 100$, 500$, 1000$,... y ahora mismo ronda los 2300$ en bitstamp. Nadie predice que la era digital se haga realidad a nivel global y aquí estamos apoyando el cambio. Cada vez hay más interesados en saber como funciona el nuevo juego "blockchain" y por tanto el aporte de cada uno en las criptos le será recompensado con una subida para que la puedas aprovechar mientras siguen entrando oleadas de nuevos ricos.

Por qué a los 300-500$? Por aplicar la secuencia de FIBO (0,1,1,2,3,5,8,13,21,34,55, 89, 144, 233, 377, 610, 987, 1597,2584, ...)

Tras llegar a los 175,31$ pasando 144 ha corregido hasta los 132$. Después ha seguido subiendo hasta los 207,55$ y ha corregido hasta los 160$. Por ahora las correcciones son de unos 40$~, cuando ronde cerca de los 377 o los supere la corrección será inminente (descuentos a 60$~?),... lo mismo siguiendo la secuencia de FIBO.

No tiene porque ser clavado y tampoco tiene que romper la barrera siempre, pues cantaría demasiado... Los descuentos van en proporción al aumento de su valor. 







Podéis ver lo mismo con Bitcoin con las correcciones de 500$~ y 300$~ que tuvo de la anterior.


----------



## Helios_pc (26 May 2017)

Y xrp y xlm subiendo poco a poco, que locura

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Merlin (26 May 2017)

guti87 dijo:


> Se masca la tragedia
> 
> Ya entra en pánico la gente y esto sigue bajando



Se masca la tragedia entre la gente que no tiene nada metido en criptomonedas.


----------



## Superoeo (26 May 2017)

Pues nada, ahí va Ripple como un cohete. HEmos sudado un poco... Deshice parte de mis posiciones y las pasé a Golem, proyecto al que también le veo buena revalorización futura. Ahora parece que Golem no remonta demasiado y XRP va para arriba con techo desconocido, pero bueno... son decisiones xD


----------



## Helios_pc (26 May 2017)

La Hamburguesa más cara del mundo se sirve en Madrid

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chicosalchicha (26 May 2017)

Rompera su maximo? Q creeis


----------



## psiloman (26 May 2017)

Helios_pc dijo:


> La Hamburguesa más cara del mundo se sirve en Madrid
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk



Se sufre bastante con esto de las criptos, pero si le echas lo que hay que echar, y vas haciendo caso a los consejos de los que tienen más experiencia en este hilo de las altcoins, todo se cumple con precisión matemática.

Yo he holdeado Ripple y Stellar enmedio de la tormenta de finales de mayo. Da para eslogan de camiseta friki!.

Vamos a ver donde llegan los Ripples:

1. Cuando pasen de 1 $ YO invito a Cangreburguer™ a los habituales del foro.

2. Cuando pase de 5 $, YO invito a Kobeburguer™ (wagyu), a los habituales del foro. Esto último creo que es más complicado, creo    .


----------



## Morsa (26 May 2017)

Ripple (@Ripple) on Twitter

Parece que entran en el exchange japonés bitbank y teniendo en cuenta que Japón ahora mismo es la punta de lanza para el uso entre la población, puede ser lo que esté tirando.

Me parece una buena maniobra por su parte.

Suerte


----------



## Helios_pc (26 May 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Se sufre bastante con esto de las criptos, pero si le echas lo que hay que echar, y vas haciendo caso a los consejos de los que tienen más experiencia en este hilo de las altcoins, todo se cumple con precisión matemática.
> 
> Yo he holdeado Ripple y Stellar enmedio de la tormenta de finales de mayo. Da para eslogan de camiseta friki!.
> 
> ...



Yo tb he holdeado xrp y xlm a ver si nos alegran el finde  

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## psiloman (26 May 2017)

PIVX después de entrar en coma da signos de vida. Ya le he perdido a esta un dinerillo, no mucho, en su momento.

Qué opináis de ella, es este tirón el definitivo?. No sé si entrar.


----------



## hoppe (26 May 2017)

Por ahora XRP no ha roto la línea de tendencia bajista, ya lo veremos.


----------



## juli (26 May 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> PIVX después de entrar en coma da signos de vida. Ya le he perdido a esta un dinerillo, no mucho, en su momento.
> 
> Qué opináis de ella, es este tirón el definitivo?. No sé si entrar.



Yo espero que sea el penúltimo.

Llevaba esperando lo de ayer en PIVX un mes ...y me pilló con todo recién encajado.

PIVX no es muy normal, tiene un sistema de recopmensas que no entiendo, , una gran comunidad hasta no hace mucho, no sé si ahora...pero bueno, no soy capaz de percibir el ambiente ni cómo se manejan allí . Su plataforma tenía algún problema de funcionamiento bastante escandaloso, más que grave...aunque creo que está totalmente superado con una nueva versión.

Si alguien con inglés y cierto criterio le echara un vistazo en serio...la verdad es que un "Dash" 200 veces más barato, como estuvo ayer , es algo muy a considerar y puede ser una de las mayores oportunidades en el top 100.

Yo le metí en 1,15 y allá están. Si lo que tienen dentro no es insalvable, estará en una de esas arrancadas muy por encima , seguro.


----------



## Alxemi (26 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Yo espero que sea el penúltimo.
> 
> Llevaba esperando lo de ayer en PIVX un mes ...y me pilló con todo recién encajado.
> 
> ...



pivx tienes que mirar el gráfico a 3M, ahora ha subido a una zona de cierta resistencia, o se queda lateral aquí o se va al infierno.
En mi opinion lo mas probable es que se quede mas o menos donde está pero con una tendencia bajista lenta.


----------



## bandro (26 May 2017)

hay algún hilo del foro en modo tutorial donde explique cómo comprar cryptomoneda? que explique los conceptos del exchange, los wallets y ese tipo de cosas. Me suenan algunas y más o menos tengo los conceptos, pero sigo con algunas dudas.

Gracias!


----------



## orbeo (26 May 2017)

bandro dijo:


> hay algún hilo del foro en modo tutorial donde explique cómo comprar cryptomoneda? que explique los conceptos del exchange, los wallets y ese tipo de cosas. Me suenan algunas y más o menos tengo los conceptos, pero sigo con algunas dudas.
> 
> Gracias!



El el hilo del bitcoin que está en el general, en el primer post esta todo

Alguna pregunta en concreto?

Yo estoy también aprendiendo pero todo sea x ayudarnos los unos a los otros


----------



## Alxemi (26 May 2017)

Pedir un tutorial está complicado, pero si haces preguntas concretas es mas facil que te contesten, antes había un hilo de novatos para bitcoin... no se que sería de él.
Si es de BTC mejor en el hilo del BTC y si es de ALTs aqui.


----------



## FoSz2 (26 May 2017)

bandro dijo:


> hay algún hilo del foro en modo tutorial donde explique cómo comprar cryptomoneda? que explique los conceptos del exchange, los wallets y ese tipo de cosas. Me suenan algunas y más o menos tengo los conceptos, pero sigo con algunas dudas.
> 
> Gracias!



Mira los tutoriales, la ayuda y las preguntas frecuentes precontestadas que tienen muchos exchanges.


----------



## juli (26 May 2017)

El Gold y la platuki, como un tiro. Todo lleva ahí. Siempre.

El cisne negro del disparate fiat era la blockchain.

perdón por el off tópic.


----------



## tio_argyle (26 May 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Durante todo el dia de hoy ETC ha estado en el 10% de ETH como un reloj, :



¿Qué quieres decir con ésto Alxemi? ETC es una de las que me tiene mosca, hay mucho amor/odio en ella...


----------



## Alxemi (26 May 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> ¿Qué quieres decir con ésto Alxemi? ETC es una de las que me tiene mosca, hay mucho amor/odio en ella...



Pues que el precio de ETC era el 10% del precio de ETH subiesen o bajasen ambas a la vez.

Ahora ya se está despegando por abajo.


----------



## davitin (26 May 2017)

Que opináis de Nem? Cuarto puesto en capitalizacion pero no termina de despegar..ahora esta barata.

Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (26 May 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Pues que el precio de ETC era el 10% del precio de ETH subiesen o bajasen ambas a la vez.
> 
> Ahora ya se está despegando por abajo.



Hay unos cruce muy interesantes en el top ten a cuenta del ratio entre "blockchains de valor". 

A mí me ha funcionado de coña...pero ahora mismo, se está redefiniendo. 

Para el otoño, el top ten no lo mueve ni dios. Eso da mucho juego / y desestresa de la fucking pantallita...que me está matando. /


----------



## Morsa (26 May 2017)

Alguien vio esto?:8:

Twitter

Juli, yo tambien tengo la vista bastante cargada este mes...


----------



## davitin (26 May 2017)

Vosotros que estrategia seguís para incrementar? Vendeis y esperáis a que baje para recomprar más unidades o vais acaparando y esperáis a que suba el precio sin mas?

Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bizkaiarober (26 May 2017)

Tengo 170 euros en coinbase que pensaba utilizar para comprar ripple y stellar pero no me acaban de convencer. 

Cómo veis LITECOIN para comprar ahora 5 o 6?

Tambien he oído hablar bien de GOLEM, STRATIS, WAVES. Quería alguna moneda que esté a unos pocos céntimos pero no acabo de encontrar alguna que me convenza.

Recomendaciones porfa..


----------



## juli (26 May 2017)

Morsa dijo:


> Alguien vio esto?:8:
> 
> Twitter
> 
> Juli, yo tambien tengo la vista bastante cargada este mes...



...vamos, que cargas hasta por los ojos... 




Podrías decirnos tu impresión del twitter que linkas ?


----------



## OzziE (26 May 2017)

Tengo muy buenas sensaciones de cara al fin de semana. Está entrando FIAT desde la madrugada muy poco a poco. Esperemos que no hayan grandes movimientos ni hacia arriba ni hacia abajo.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (26 May 2017)

Tengo 3600 xrp, cambiariais 1100 por 2 eth? Tengo solo 4,27 eth


----------



## juli (26 May 2017)

OzziE dijo:


> Tengo muy buenas sensaciones de cara al fin de semana. Está entrando FIAT desde la madrugada muy poco a poco. Esperemos que no hayan grandes movimientos ni hacia arriba ni hacia abajo.



Sí...y que a la parienta le guste el intercambio de parejas, nos ha jodido. A ver...sin una cosa, no hay la otra. Una parte de la new pastuki de la magnitud del hostión de ayer mete sus papelitos de colores para multiplicar y salir pitando. Aunque otra parte llega para quedarse, como nosotros y empuja todo esto. Hay que trincar parte de ambos y que los del metesaca e jodan lo mínimo.

Qué prefieres ? BTC dominancia a saco y que al final te dejen tiritando igual cada vez que dumpeen y plieguen velas...y sin siquiera jugarse un duro ? Porque las hostias que nos daban los bitcoñeros en marzo eran de no saber donde meterse...Sin estrategia para reservar lo que trinques, aquí echas 2 telediarios. De hecho, ganar pasta en Shitland es más fácil que mantenerla, como suena.

Hay que crecer rápido fuera del top ten y cargar continuamente réditos en tus delfines elegidos para que la ola , que llegará, te plle con pie firme en esas posiciones.

Lo que sacan del top ten , vuelve en minutos, horas o días...y mientras dure ésto, hasta ampliado. Ahí no pierdes ni pasta ni jerarquía.


----------



## hoppe (26 May 2017)

OzziE dijo:


> Tengo muy buenas sensaciones de cara al fin de semana. Está entrando FIAT desde la madrugada muy poco a poco. Esperemos que no hayan grandes movimientos ni hacia arriba ni hacia abajo.



Mira, es una de las cosas que me da por culo del mercado criptomonedas. Podría ser como el forex, se cierra el viernes noche hasta el domingo noche.

Pero es que ni tranquilo te dejan el fin de semana, oye! ;P


----------



## VictorW (26 May 2017)

Buenas de nuevo,

una vez se consiga crear el primer ETC sobre BTC, momento en el cual se dará a conocer las Crytos al gran publico y se perderá gran parte del miedo, sobre que otras crytos creéis que se invertirá??? ¿¿Que aspecto se valoraran?? Volumen negociado medio anual, calidad, equipo, etc...

Con un dedo no se puede tapar el sol, y tarde o temprano la SEC tendrá que claudicar.


----------



## juli (26 May 2017)

De lo que pueda recomendar en la última semana, TAAS y WAVES.

EN mi opinión, multiplicando varias veces sin problema...si no se anda cambiando de coin a cada paso , vamos. 

Las dos, sobre todo Taas, que ayer estuvo casi el 95% del día en verde-verde-verde , aguantando bien la retirada de la banca y subiendo digitos a buen ritmo. La veo en TOP50 en nada...y la semana que viene, aún mejor. Escala no menos de 10 puestos al día. Pasta.

De kamikaze coins, ni hablo. Pero ejerzo y que sepais que son OTRO producto. Con un par. EL asunto es que ahí no valen recomendaciones...la maña , rapidez, olfato y suerte de cada cual las convierten en el cielo o el infierno y la teoría no diría que no vale un pimiento...pero vale lo que vale.


----------



## bizkaiarober (26 May 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Tengo 3600 xrp, cambiariais 1100 por 2 eth? Tengo solo 4,27 eth



Yo sí. También quería comprar ripple pero después de leer cosas como esta me lo pienso:

I think that even if banks were to use ripple they have no incentive to use the public ripple chain that has under 30 validators for the transactions and that we hold tokens in. They would use their own, private ripple network where each bank has a few validators.

Why everyone gets excited about banks using xrp is beyond me. Do you really think they would pay us fees when they can do it for free?

Si no lo entiendes te hago traducción rápida pero mejor entenderlo sin traducir.


----------



## Morsa (26 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> ...vamos, que cargas hasta por los ojos...
> 
> 
> Podrías decirnos tu impresión del twitter que linkas ?



Pues a parte de la locura vendedora, solo puedo atribuirlo a que como los exchanges funcionaban fatal que se detectaran aún más ordenes de venta.

No estoy seguro francamente, si alguien tiene alguna otra opción, soy todo oídos..


----------



## juli (26 May 2017)

Morsa dijo:


> Pues a parte de la locura vendedora, solo puedo atribuirlo a que como los exchanges funcionaban fatal que se detectaran aún más ordenes de venta.
> 
> No estoy seguro francamente, si alguien tiene alguna otra opción, soy todo oídos..



Ya...pero es que yo no sé ni de qué habla el link. :


----------



## paketazo (26 May 2017)

bizkaiarober dijo:


> Tengo 170 euros en coinbase que pensaba utilizar para comprar ripple y stellar pero no me acaban de convencer.
> 
> Cómo veis LITECOIN para comprar ahora 5 o 6?
> 
> ...



Dices que Ripple y Stellar no te convencen.

Pues es sencillo entonces como has de plantearte su elección.

-Has de analizar esos motivos que no te convencen, y aplicarlos a todas las coins que potencialmente podrían interesarte.

-¿Te convence Litecoin?

¿que motivo te anima a comprar litecoin?

Tras meses...¡coño!... ya años en este mundillo, he concluido que la mayoría de inversiones se inician en base a impresiones de terceros obtenidas en foros y artículos.

Estoy convencido que el 90% de la gente que compra coins, no se ha parado a leer apenas nada de lo que la web oficial, o el whitepaper explican.

Incluso creo que ni el 50% saben el market cap de la coin que compran, ni si tiene software wallet, o si hay preminado, los holders que posee...

Tienes que buscar un fundamento "que aun que esté equivocado", te sirva para cimentar tu inversión.

Puedo ir a reddit o a bitcointalk o incluso por aquí, y leer que si un chino hace tal cosa,...que un banco apoya no se que...que un millonario apuesta por...

Hay que distanciarse de todo eso y analizar el proyecto en si mismo, una vez que nos convence, es cuando podemos empezar a divagar en noticias sensacionalistas sobre la coin y sus competidores.

¿Por que BTC es mejor que Litecoin?

¿por que salió antes, por que lo usa más gente?

¿Es mejor un Ford Fiesta que un Jaguar XS?

Yo por ejemplo he trasteado muchas monedas desde 0, ahora ya me he cansado de probar software y no lo hago, pero he visto coins que superan a BTC en velocidad, comisiones, peso...y valen menos que BTC

¿motivo?

El mismo por el que se paga más por un wiski de 21 años de una marca conocida que por uno sin añada de una marca desconocida...por que suponemos que es mejor, y por eso estamos dispuesto s a pagar más...y eso es lo que le otorga a BTC la supremacía (llegar de primero, poseer el mayor número de usuarios, y ser la red más extendida, y por lo tanto garantizada en cuanto a seguridad)

Es complicado decidir, quizá si eliges al azar 3 coins de todas las que hay, obtendrás los mismos resultados o mejores que realizando un análisis exhaustivo...no lo sé, pero quiero creer que lo que hago me da algo más de margen de seguridad...aun que también quiero creer que vivo engañado en ese aspecto.

Un saludo


----------



## penique (26 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Dices que Ripple y Stellar no te convencen.
> 
> Pues es sencillo entonces como has de plantearte su elección.
> 
> ...



No triunfa siempre lo mejor técnicamente. Un ejemplo puede ser lo ocurrido con VHS / Betacam / DVD otro ejemplo puede ser los cassettes/ CDs / MiniDisk (MD).

Aunque yo también opino que es mejor saber qué fundamentos tienen las cosas, que hacer cosas por impulsos o porque 'no-sé-quién' lo hace.

Salu2


----------



## Divad (26 May 2017)

Ofertas generalizadas.

Cuando llega final de mes se canjean criptos por FIAT para disfrutar de las corridas del mes. 

Se puede hacer mucha pasta quien se enganche a los patrones :fiufiu:

Buen finde para todos!


----------



## Merlin (26 May 2017)

Los que habláis de ETC, os pregunto: ¿El mercado entenderá que haya dos Ethereum? O dicho de otro modo: ¿Para qué necesita el mercado otro Ether si ya tiene a ETH?


----------



## bizkaiarober (26 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Dices que Ripple y Stellar no te convencen.
> 
> Pues es sencillo entonces como has de plantearte su elección.
> 
> ...



Ok, lo admito. Tienes toda la razón.


----------



## davitin (26 May 2017)

Que opinais de utilizar un prestamo personal para invertirlo en altcoins "seguras"? antes de que os lleveis las manos a la cabeza me explico...por ejemplo, ahora el ETC esta a 17 dolares mas o menos, se prevee que este año llegue a 50 o al menos a 30 dolares...pides un prestamo de 20k, compras 1500 ETC, por cada dolar que suba ganas 1500 pavos de bellon, si al cabo del año se a revalorizado a 50 dolares seria un beneficio tan brutal que los intereses que has pagado esos 6 meses por los 20k serian ridiculos...en este punto pasamos a fiat 20k desde los ETC y se devuelve el prestamo de golpe, y te quedas con la diferencia...podeis cambiar ETC por ETH o BITCOIN si quereis, cualquier cosa del TOP 5...yo creo que con cualquiera de esos tres seria beneficio asegurado, pero claro, hay que tenerlos de acero para hacer algo asi...tambien se podria pensar que es el cuento de la lechera "hard", pero estamos hablando de un momento donde estas tres altcoins se estan revalorizando del copon, y en cualquier caso dudo mucho que bajen del pedestal donde estan ahora en el corto-medio plazo...que opinais? locura? estupidez? alguien hace o a hecho algo asi antes? esto es lo que se llama "apalancamiento"?

Como digo, no digo que yo lo fuese hacer, pero es una idea loca de verano...desde luego a quien le saliese bien algo asi podria considerarsele el "Gordon Gekko" cani del foro::


----------



## ciberobrero (26 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Claro, hice una captura solo para recordar el nuevo timo en el que estamos participando ::
> 
> Los bots están programados para ir balanceando las criptos.
> 
> ...



Cuidado no os quedeis a pagar la fiesta. Yo he ganado varios sueldos anuales, me retiro al sucio fiat, caballeros.


----------



## juli (26 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Los que habláis de ETC, os pregunto: ¿El mercado entenderá que haya dos Ethereum? O dicho de otro modo: ¿Para qué necesita el mercado otro Ether si ya tiene a ETH?



Cuál es la primera pregunta que se hace a un mercado, al que sea que vayas ?

Hace dos meses los 90 millones de coins de ETC vaíían EN TOTAL 180 millones de dólares. Una plataforma con idéntica génesis de recepción y promoción de tokens a nivel global que la del proyecto posiblemente más castuzo del mundo. Si COcaCola quisiera poner una a disposición de sus clientes, mantenimiento incluído, igual le valdría 300 veces más.

180 millones los paga cualquier corporación de medio pelo por un sistema de distribución de info semejante. Y las mesas de los consejos de administración punteros a nivel mundial estarán a rebosar de informes sobre los beneficios de la blockchain respecto a su labor y patrimonio.

Mucha pasta que entra está jugando al black Jack...pero otra mucha está "poniendo el pie en la puerta" que le interesa. Los movimientos de los que quieren pasta son inmediatos y no hay problema en hacerlos evidentes. Para los que tengan otros planes , hacerlos públicos es contraproducente hasta tener sus cartas en la mano y poder pasar a ejecutarlos...y para hacerse con la cuota debida a bombo y platillo, también.

La expansión de ETH , de hecho, no sólo no descalifica a ETC , sino que la mantiene en candelero y hasta puede ser su promo perfecta ...igual que BTC no ha descalificado a otras blockchains , sino que les ha dado carta de naturaleza y tarjeta de presentación. 




___________________

Por favor, alguien podría exponer el modus operandi de WAVES en cuanto a Mastenodes , recompensas de ese u otro tipo, etc ???

Gracias.


----------



## Superoeo (26 May 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Que opinais de utilizar un prestamo personal para invertirlo en altcoins "seguras"? antes de que os lleveis las manos a la cabeza me explico...por ejemplo, ahora el ETC esta a 17 dolares mas o menos, se prevee que este año llegue a 50 o al menos a 30 dolares...pides un prestamo de 20k, compras 1500 ETC, por cada dolar que suba ganas 1500 pavos de bellon, si al cabo del año se a revalorizado a 50 dolares seria un beneficio tan brutal que los intereses que has pagado esos 6 meses por los 20k serian ridiculos...en este punto pasamos a fiat 20k desde los ETC y se devuelve el prestamo de golpe, y te quedas con la diferencia...podeis cambiar ETC por ETH o BITCOIN si quereis, cualquier cosa del TOP 5...yo creo que con cualquiera de esos tres seria beneficio asegurado, pero claro, hay que tenerlos de acero para hacer algo asi...tambien se podria pensar que es el cuento de la lechera "hard", pero estamos hablando de un momento donde estas tres altcoins se estan revalorizando del copon, y en cualquier caso dudo mucho que bajen del pedestal donde estan ahora en el corto-medio plazo...que opinais? locura? estupidez? alguien hace o a hecho algo asi antes? esto es lo que se llama "apalancamiento"?
> 
> Como digo, no digo que yo lo fuese hacer, pero es una idea loca de verano...desde luego a quien le saliese bien algo asi podria considerarsele el "Gordon Gekko" cani del foro::



¿Y si mañana todo esto se va a la mierda, y los rojos que hay ahora son que la burbuja está petando y todo el mundo se está saliendo a FIAT, qué haces? Te quedas con una deuda de 20k más intereses bien bonita de la que te vas a estar acordando mucho tiempo.

Suena bonito si sale bien, pero como siempre se dice en esto... no metas más dinero del que estés dispuesto a perder.


----------



## VictorW (26 May 2017)

Davitin...NO.
Ni pidas prestamos (lo he hecho) ni juegues apalancado (lo he hecho)...NUNCA.
Es un topicazo (los tópicos son tópicos por algún motivo), pero juega solo con el dinero cuya perdida no aminore tu calidad de vida.
Yo tambien estoy cachondo como una mona viendo lo que esta pasando, pero el escenario que planteas, no es una opción.
Que metas 300€ en DOGE por si APPLE mete una orden de 100M€...lo veo hasta bien, pero endeudarte, de verdad, NUNCA.
A menos que no pidas un préstamo de 20K€ teniendo en el banco 40K€.


----------



## Helios_pc (26 May 2017)

Opino igual...no pidas prestado nunca... cualquier contratiempo y te crujen...este mes Coinc ha cambiado y solo dejan ingresar 1000€ con tarjeta al mes, gente que se "adelantaba" 20k al mes con varias tarjetas deben estar tirandose de los pelos. Y solo cambiaron una cláusula.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (26 May 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Que opinais de utilizar un prestamo personal para invertirlo en altcoins "seguras"? antes de que os lleveis las manos a la cabeza me explico...por ejemplo, ahora el ETC esta a 17 dolares mas o menos, se prevee que este año llegue a 50 o al menos a 30 dolares...pides un prestamo de 20k, compras 1500 ETC, por cada dolar que suba ganas 1500 pavos de bellon, si al cabo del año se a revalorizado a 50 dolares seria un beneficio tan brutal que los intereses que has pagado esos 6 meses por los 20k serian ridiculos...en este punto pasamos a fiat 20k desde los ETC y se devuelve el prestamo de golpe, y te quedas con la diferencia...podeis cambiar ETC por ETH o BITCOIN si quereis, cualquier cosa del TOP 5...yo creo que con cualquiera de esos tres seria beneficio asegurado, pero claro, hay que tenerlos de acero para hacer algo asi...tambien se podria pensar que es el cuento de la lechera "hard", pero estamos hablando de un momento donde estas tres altcoins se estan revalorizando del copon, y en cualquier caso dudo mucho que bajen del pedestal donde estan ahora en el corto-medio plazo...que opinais? locura? estupidez? alguien hace o a hecho algo asi antes? esto es lo que se llama "apalancamiento"?
> 
> Como digo, no digo que yo lo fuese hacer, pero es una idea loca de verano...desde luego a quien le saliese bien algo asi podria considerarsele el "Gordon Gekko" cani del foro::



No te flipes, hombre.

20 mil pavos son cien ETH...mil ETC hace 2 días. Si crees que éso te pone en la rampa de lanzamiento de los Oscars ...

Puedes leer sobre la burbuja china de bolsa...mira cómo les fue este verano , hay hasta chinos , pepitos en bolsa, en videos en youtube llorando a lágrima viva.

Lo mismo que dices ahora de ETC lo podías decir de Ripple hace una semana, no crees ?


Pues éso.


----------



## orbeo (26 May 2017)

Mirar la cotización de las altcoin, me recuerda la carrera de camellos de la feria. Pedir un préstamo para meter dinero ahí tiene que ser la peor idea del año.


----------



## Monfragüe (26 May 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Todo el mundo esta pendiente de Bitcoin y sin embargo hay un cordero con piel de lobo que poco a poco va asesinando lindas ovejitas sin que el pastor se entere..
> 
> La duda es si acabara comiéndose a todas las ovejitas, al pastor y a su perro de pastoreo, de momento el cazador va detrás de su presa asimilando movimientos, analizando y posicionándose.
> 
> ...





Cómo os gusta a muchos decir algo sin decir nada!


----------



## juli (26 May 2017)

La misma estrategia que empecé en Marzo para no salir a BTC con una ETC regalada...pero LINEAL , la estoy haciendo a ratos con basurilla coins. Y en esto, son como esas bacerias que sueltan para hacer limpieza en sitios de difícil acceso...se pegan un festín de flipar.

Siempre que compras algo te pones largo en ello...Y CORTO en lo que vendes.Si te compras 2 onzas de Gold y baja un 1% en una semana, pero el Euro baja un 50%, la semana siguiente tienes el doble de pasta...o la misma,pero con una onza extra.

Los perfiles de shitcoins que s pumpean son muy variados. Pero más allá de pillar un pump, se puede mirar su gráfico en una barrida colectiva de las tan habituales aquí. Y si no está en pico, APENAS BAJA, está llenita de peña pillada que holdea a muerte, ésa sí que holdea a muerte.

TOTAL...que cuando va parando el huracán con dobles dígitos del top ten , devuelves el equivalente a su bajada...y no te lo pierdas, si eliges bien la shit, hasta se revalorizan, pues haqy peña que ha pumpeado en ella y está al quite para cargar por 4 duros en busca de un x10.

Te chupas un 20% con la minga...o si quieres, devuelves lo que tenía más un 10% y dejas una buena carga en la Shit, a la que gente que busca un pumpeo ya ha flirteado / en esta caso, debería haber subido un poquillo...y las hay que suben, tócate los huevos /.

En fin, acojonante.


----------



## Claudius (26 May 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Que opinais de utilizar un prestamo personal para invertirlo en altcoins "seguras"? antes de que os lleveis las manos a la cabeza me explico...por ejemplo, ahora el ETC esta a 17 dolares mas o menos, se prevee que este año llegue a 50 o al menos a 30 dolares...pides un prestamo de 20k, compras 1500 ETC, por cada dolar que suba ganas 1500 pavos de bellon, si al cabo del año se a revalorizado a 50 dolares seria un beneficio tan brutal que los intereses que has pagado esos 6 meses por los 20k serian ridiculos...en este punto pasamos a fiat 20k desde los ETC y se devuelve el prestamo de golpe, y te quedas con la diferencia...podeis cambiar ETC por ETH o BITCOIN si quereis, cualquier cosa del TOP 5...yo creo que con cualquiera de esos tres seria beneficio asegurado, pero claro, hay que tenerlos de acero para hacer algo asi...tambien se podria pensar que es el cuento de la lechera "hard", pero estamos hablando de un momento donde estas tres altcoins se estan revalorizando del copon, y en cualquier caso dudo mucho que bajen del pedestal donde estan ahora en el corto-medio plazo...que opinais? locura? estupidez? alguien hace o a hecho algo asi antes? esto es lo que se llama "apalancamiento"?
> 
> Como digo, no digo que yo lo fuese hacer, pero es una idea loca de verano...desde luego a quien le saliese bien algo asi podria considerarsele el "Gordon Gekko" cani del foro::



En el hilo de btc, hace meses dejé caer esa posibilidad a un forero. Yo voy a ir contra-corriente de los compañeros. No pain, no gain.

1) El retorno de inversión vs riesgo es mayor o menor? Piénsalo..

2) Les vas a pulir? O realmente estás haciendo técnicamente un emprendimiento dónde tus gastos son reducido respecto a abrir un 'bar', o similar dónde te descapitalizarías. Y tendrás + o - capital respecto a la inversión.

3) Ya existen 1 caso de éxito similar, el forero bluearrow, metió los ahorros de su vida a btc, en 2 dígitos, y ascendían sino recuerdo a 20.000 eur. (indagar sus comentarios)

4) El asunto sería que caballo elegir, de todos, y debería de ser top-five que no ten.

5) En un mes en ripple que os gusta mucho se hubiera tenido 1 ROI + UN % de beneficios de 2-3 dígitos.

6) Lo recomiendo. NO Qué se plantee el escenario retorno vs riesgo, como si crears una empresa.

7) El mismo planteamiento para un mercado tradicional, NI SE TE OCURRA.

eth y etc tienen el halo a ETF flotando a su alrededor.. y yo jamás hubiera pensado ver a la primera a 200$ OMG


----------



## orbeo (26 May 2017)

Me salí de Ripple cuando bajaba antes de entrar en pérdidas. Pensaba que sería otra trollcoin.

Entro por casualidad a la web de Ledger y veo que han desarrollado wallet, además de para BTC, para Ripple tmb. Significará algo??

Ledger Wallet - Hardware wallets - Smartcard security for your bitcoins


----------



## Divad (26 May 2017)

@ciberobrero: Lo mismo se les dice a los bitcoñeros desde sus inicios ::

Para tradear con apalancamiento: ETH/EUR y ETH/BTC... obviamente a favor de ETH. Tras la corrección sería una buena entrada, si con la siguiente corrección sales vivo... ya puedes celebrarlo cada día :rolleye:


Una corrección fuerte es una última oportunidad para que las gacelas que observan desde fuera del nuevo juego se animen a entrar en ofertas.

La realidad que compartimos está encaminada en actualizarse a una era digital en todas sus formas. Omitirlo es perder la oportunidad de engancharse al tren, después no sirve de nada decir: Si hubiese entrado en su momento... tocará seguir remando.

@davitin: Hace meses propuse la idea de pedir un préstamo, quien lo llegase a hacer ya lo habría devuelto y tendría beneficios para seguir aumentando la cartera. Lo mejor es que te concedan un préstamo sin tener nada en propiedad y una vez metido todo en las criptos no pagas ningún recibo :: cuando las criptos sean el pan de cada día... quién cojones te va a reclamar lo que debes de la estafa fiduciaria y que encima le pagues en criptos? :: 

Sería una jugada brillante, pues usas el dinero prestado para dar el pelotazo y les das las gracias :XX:

Para este año el pago con las criptos será posible por la conversión que hará al realizar cualquier pago con tarjeta. Cuando se haga oficial para cualquier país será el boom de las criptos (corridas para todos) y durante 2-4 años se mantendrá el FIAT hasta el día de su muerte oficial. Billetes y monedas pasarán a tener valor después de 50 o 100 años para los coleccionistas.

Espero con ansias el token que recopile todas las chapas y así dormir un 30% más tranquilo.


----------



## davitin (26 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> En el hilo de btc, hace meses dejé caer esa posibilidad a un forero. Yo voy a ir contra-corriente de los compañeros. No pain, no gain.
> 
> 1) El retorno de inversión vs riesgo es mayor o menor? Piénsalo..
> 
> ...



Muy buen post...que es el "halo ETF"?

Una estrategia seria pedir el credito, pasarlo poco a poco como euros a varios exchanges y tenerlos ahi "durmiendo"...en cuanto advirtiese que alguna moneda (bitcoin, eth o etc) pega la subida (si la cosa se eternizase sin resultados, es decir que no llegase esa subida, siempre podria devolver el prestamo de golpe sin haberlo gastado, con unos pocos intereses de perdida, pongamos tendria el prestamo un mes en espera de subida) comprar como un loco, en cuanto parase de subir o el valor llegase a un punto suficiente suficiente, venderia y devolveria el prestamo el mismo mes...

Esta seria la estrategia rapida, comprar y vender rapido, deberia haber ganancia asegurada por que solo compraria en el momento justo que subiera (esto hice con los ultimos ETH que compre, eso si, sin pedir ningun credito, y funciono).

La otra estrategia seria comprar barato y dejarlo ahi, pagando intereses mensuales por el prestamo y seria mas a largo plazo, mas riesgo de bajada pero mas posibles beneficios (esperando que la moneda subiera a su tope estimado para este año).

Estamos hablando por hablar.


----------



## p_pin (26 May 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Muy buen post...que es el "halo ETF"?
> 
> Una estrategia seria pedir el credito, pasarlo poco a poco como euros a varios exchanges y tenerlos ahi "durmiendo"...en cuanto advirtiese que alguna moneda (bitcoin, eth o etc) pega la subida (si la cosa se eternizase sin resultados, es decir que no llegase esa subida, siempre podria devolver el prestamo de golpe sin haberlo gastado, con unos pocos intereses de perdida, pongamos tendria el prestamo un mes en espera de subida) comprar como un loco, en cuanto parase de subir o el valor llegase a un punto suficiente suficiente, venderia y devolveria el prestamo el mismo mes...
> 
> ...



Davitin, tío, te hablaré como si te conociera: no te flipes!

Los préstamos personales suelen tener unos intereses altos. Aun ahora que los tipos están bajos, siguen siendo un gasto considerable
Te pondré un ejemplo, yo tengo actualmente un préstamo personal de unos 7.000 euros... en intereses tendré que pagar a lo largo del préstamo, 1.138 euros, es decir, un 14%
Tú te estás haciendo cuentas que se basan en que en "x" tiempo, con una determinada inversión en criptos, no sólo no vas a perder, por que vas a ir "sobre seguro" (existe eso?), si no que vas a generar beneficios superiores a los intereses bancarios... Ten en cuenta que los grandes gestores de fondos no llegan a beneficios del 14%...

Una cosa que te podría joder el planteamiento desde el "minuto 1"... Si pides un préstamo, desde ese momento, cada mes, tienes que pagar una cuota, y entiendo que la intención es pagarlas, pero, y si durante ese primer mes, las criptos que elegiste no generan beneficios? tú sabes la presión que supondría, "operar" sabiendo que te juegas la quiebra?

Respecto a qué es operar "apalancado", explico por encima: 
En forex se trata de que el broker (en las criptos el "equivalente" podría ser el exchange) te ofrece la posibilidad de apalancarte, que no es otra cosa que prestarte los fondos suficientes para que tu operación tengan un valor superior, lo más "típico" es x100. Por ejemplo, cuando compras dólar contra euro, en lugar de comprar 1.000 dólares, mediante el apalancamiento operas con 100.000 dólares, tu beneficio y pérdida se multiplican por 100

El apalancamiento no es necesario en las criptomonedas por que ya de por sí son un mercado muy volátil (que el precio oscila mucho). Sin embargo en el euro-dólar ya es raro ver que pase por ejemplo de 1,12 a 1,14... 2 décimas serían rídiculas pera al apalancarse, se concierten en 200


----------



## juli (26 May 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Muy buen post...que es el "halo ETF"?
> 
> Una estrategia seria pedir el credito, pasarlo poco a poco como euros a varios exchanges y tenerlos ahi "durmiendo"...en cuanto advirtiese que alguna moneda (bitcoin, eth o etc) pega la subida (si la cosa se eternizase sin resultados, es decir que no llegase esa subida, siempre podria devolver el prestamo de golpe sin haberlo gastado, con unos pocos intereses de perdida, pongamos tendria el prestamo un mes en espera de subida) comprar como un loco, en cuanto parase de subir o el valor llegase a un punto suficiente suficiente, venderia y devolveria el prestamo el mismo mes...
> 
> ...



En todo caso, lo de ETC no suena mal...sí que es muy difícil que se vaya a 5 pavos, la verdad , pero ya como te metas en "momentos justos" / ojo, de entrar Y DE SALIR ...que hasta el mejor pump tiene veneno y sin meterte en asumir pufos / ya empìeza la cosa a revolverse.

Con una estrategia clara y a una carta, éso lo tienes que ver tú. Pero con una estrategia y disciplina / ya te digo yo que si te metes a machete en un pump con 150o etc,s no es tan fácil soltarlo "cuando llegues a devolverlo y equis más ". Si ahora ves cuentos de la lechera perfectos, cuando veas los ceros subiendo en pantalla , ni te cuento /.

En fin, toda ésa operativa la tienes que ver tú. La idea ni es mala, ni buena. La ejecución será mala o buena.


----------



## Hinel (26 May 2017)

Hola davitin, me gustaría darle mi opinión, sin molestar. Desde hace años tengo un decálogo de elaboración propia (que me obligo a leer cada cierto tiempo). Los primeros puntos son estos (fíjese en el punto uno):

Claves operativa

- Jamás a credito <------------
- Siempre dinero que sobre

# Gap: jamás operar contra él
# Tendencia: jamás ir contra ella (en cualquier timeframe)
# Correlación: si algo se descorrelaciona no operar
# ...........
# etc etc

Un saludo.


----------



## plus ultra (26 May 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Que opinais de utilizar un prestamo personal para invertirlo en altcoins "seguras"? antes de que os lleveis las manos a la cabeza me explico...por ejemplo, ahora el ETC esta a 17 dolares mas o menos, se prevee que este año llegue a 50 o al menos a 30 dolares...pides un prestamo de 20k, compras 1500 ETC, por cada dolar que suba ganas 1500 pavos de bellon, si al cabo del año se a revalorizado a 50 dolares seria un beneficio tan brutal que los intereses que has pagado esos 6 meses por los 20k serian ridiculos...en este punto pasamos a fiat 20k desde los ETC y se devuelve el prestamo de golpe, y te quedas con la diferencia...podeis cambiar ETC por ETH o BITCOIN si quereis, cualquier cosa del TOP 5...yo creo que con cualquiera de esos tres seria beneficio asegurado, pero claro, hay que tenerlos de acero para hacer algo asi...tambien se podria pensar que es el cuento de la lechera "hard", pero estamos hablando de un momento donde estas tres altcoins se estan revalorizando del copon, y en cualquier caso dudo mucho que bajen del pedestal donde estan ahora en el corto-medio plazo...que opinais? locura? estupidez? alguien hace o a hecho algo asi antes? esto es lo que se llama "apalancamiento"?
> 
> Como digo, no digo que yo lo fuese hacer, pero es una idea loca de verano...desde luego a quien le saliese bien algo asi podria considerarsele el "Gordon Gekko" cani del foro::



Todo es relativo,depende de tu personalidad y punto.

Yo a contra corriente te digo SI HAZLO sin lugar a dudas,que son 20k para un "negocio"? una fortuna para muchos te diran por ahi bla bla bla... en fin mucho asusta viejas,estoy seguro que estos que van metiendo miedo,si alguien les dice que te vas a comprar un coche por 20k a plazos no te diran:y si tienes un acidente? no lo compres que contaminas... mejor ve en bici... luego tendras que pagar seguro itv circulacion...

Eso si a la ligera ni loco como han comentado por atras,hay que leer un poco el proyecto analizar y si confiamos entrar sin miedo no te dejes llevar por el tipico guru que se ven venir de lejos.

Mírate el marketcap 7 dias de las 25 primeras monedas solo 3 en rojo y de esas 3 la peor XRP a -12% que es un claro que esta corrigiendo de la brutal subida estamos en una epoca que hay que aprovechar,que vaz a hacer con 20k? comprarte un coche?montar una frutería?...

Por seguridad te diria coje esos 20k,o 30k si puedes mejor,coje max 3 monedas del top 10,compra y ponte una salida en cada una del 50% (algo muy facil)digamos en 2-3 meses te sacaras el 50% de tu inversión pagas el préstamo y el resto libertad para operar.

MUY IMPORTANTE me pondría una entrada y salida y no me movería por nada hasta mi objetivo.

Ahora mismo como todo en esto nadie sabe a donde vamos ni durante cuanto tiempo muchos pensamos que aun queda camino a este ritmo.

Todo esto te lo dice alguien con la tranquilidad que compro sus BTC en 2013 y no vendió en 2014 con el "crack" ,que ha oído en 2015 la burbuja va a estallar,2016 deja que explote esa estafa...,2017 esos es como tener dinero en el monopoly...


He ganado MUCHO,mucho para lo que inverti,alomejor dentro de un año tu puedas decir lo mismo o tal vez le comentaras a alguien que estas pagando un puto prestamo por la burbuja de aquello del BTC o tal vez estarás arrepintiéndote de no haberlo echo al ver a BTC y las alt multiplicarse por xxx y tu solo metiste 100-200€ cuando querías meter 20K.

Buena suerte


----------



## Morsa (26 May 2017)

Esta tarde ando ocupado y conectandome ocasionalmente, pero lo que veo no me esta gustando nada.

Los traders han entrado en ciclo corto o que? Alguien esta pendiente y tiene alguna idea de que pasa?

Subidas y zas! prefiero un lateral tranquilo incluso xD


----------



## Divad (26 May 2017)

Aragon está a 2.18$, con 20k obtendrías 9174,311926605505

Tranquilamente llegará a los 100$ para finales de verano y obtendrías 917.431$

Con los tiempos que corren es una buena oportunidad.

Es tentador, pero el "miedo" nos paraliza... toca los cojones ver como ganas dinero con poco y no te crees que con mucho puedes ganar mucho más... pues siento deciros que sí se puede.

Aunque reviente el FIAT o nos metan en una 3GM... nuestro dinero digital seguirá existiendo.


----------



## Kondarra (26 May 2017)

Sigo pensando que los bailecitos de estos 2 últimos días en todas a la vez no son normales.


----------



## ciberobrero (26 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Aragon está a 2.18$, con 20k obtendrías 9174,311926605505
> 
> Tranquilamente llegará a los 100$ para finales de verano y obtendrías 917.431$
> 
> ...



No te montes peliculas, si revienta el FIAT o nos meten en la 3GM tus bits no van a valer para nada porque ni Movistar ni Ono van a existir, Internet se va a capar, te van a hacer leva y te envian para Siberia.

El blockchain es una tecnologia de transicion paulatina, como internet, poco a poco ira ocupando nuestras vidas, cambiandolas de un modo que nadie o muy pocos habian podido ver. Y eso tendra que ver solo tangencialmente con precios de una u otra shit, porque la gente que esta desarrollando eso no esta viendo graficos todo el dia sino pensando algo productivo, algo que en una empresa daria un 5 o un 10 porciento anual de manera natural, no un x2, x5 o x10 en unos dias. Esto ultimo es ansia especulativa que viaja en quinta hacia un crash. Tantos usuarios nuevos de coinbase, van a comprar su primera shit con su SEPA recien llegada, si no ahora dentro de unas semanas, y seguramente vean como cae su valor en fiat, y no tengan para comprar mas abajo. 

Los foros en Internet estan llenos de pringaos que han hecho mucha pasta, servidor incluido. Pringaos que en vez de estar empollando un improductivo libro manual de un absurdo juego de mesa estabamos buscando como hacer una operacion monetaria y nos topamos con el blockchain, y lo abrazamos como buena idea de inversion. Y de repente comienza a dispararse, y ahora todo el mundo es rico de repente, todo el mundo habla en los foros de como su shit preferida es la mejor, de como creen dogmaticamente en su proyecto y de como su shit se ira a la luna. Hasta los massmierda venden los 10000 dolares el Bitcoin como un hecho. Esto es la cumbre de la fiesta, pura eyaculacion.

Los nuevos reclutas miran con recelo a los que ya estaban, y su unica opcion es aceptar precios que se les escapan. Cuantos reclutas necesitas para colarles una shit que a ti te costo centimos? Cuantos reclutas quedan por meter su sueldo de este mes? Esas son las preguntas que alguien necesita responder para saber si seguira subiendo o no.

Y de momento pagamos 2100 euros por un Bitcoin, el cual resulta mas caro de transferir que una transferencia bancaria y su tiempo de confirmacion parecido, mucho mayor que un gratuito faster payments en UK, por ejemplo. Para mi no tiene sentido.

Un buen signo es que las shits no se han pegado demasiada hostia, pero cual es el fin? Esta claro que esto es un mercado y sigue las leyes de los mercados, si sigue subiendo, alguien se dara cuenta de que los compradores no tienen dinero para comprar tu producto y empezara a descargar sobre los que haya, y el resto no encontrara compradores salvo en los infiernos. Esta historia no es nueva.

Y mientras las shits y el propio Bitcoin dibujando una shooting star. Veremos al final del dia y, en tal caso, si mañana vemos confirmacion.


----------



## danjian (26 May 2017)

El BTC vuelve a caer bastante, será cambio de tendencia o solo corrección ?


----------



## OzziE (26 May 2017)

En cuanto dinero estoy a la par de como empecé hace dos semanas, eso sí, estoy aprendiendo a base de bien. 

Desde mi punto de vista, el mundo de las cripto está empezando, prácticamente, están el 99% de ellas en desarrollo y aún queda mucho camino por recorrer. 

Estoy convencido, de que esto va a seguir creciendo y mucho, con baches por el camino, por supuesto, pero me jugaría la mano, que cualquiera que diversifique entre 4 o 5 criptos con proyectos interesantes y holdeando a muerte, de aquí a un año, fácil duplica y a una mala, malísima, sale ganando entre un 15-20%, más de lo que cualquier banco puede ofrecer.

Aún así nada en esta vida es segura, quién sabe si una nueva crisis a nivel mundial, si otra guerra mundial o vete tú a saber, pero en condiciones medio normales y con sus baches, hacia arriba seguro.


Por cierto, gracias a todos por vuestros consejos, los tengo muy en cuenta. Un abrazote!


----------



## juli (26 May 2017)

*
ATH ...y otro numerito que cae. 0,02 .

a por la siguiente pantalla...*




[youtube]_JPa3BNi6l4[/youtube]


----------



## Donald Draper (26 May 2017)

¿Estamos locos? No se te ocurra endeudarte para meterte en altcoins.

No sé a quien leí que este tipo de inversión -es especulación pura y dura, son cosas diferentes- es el equivalente al chicharro más chicharro del MAB, no ya del IBEX. Haz lo que te venga en gana, desde luego, y si en 3 meses ha multiplicado por 20 ya te tirarás de los pelos.

Pero si reduce ese 20, que también es posible, el que se tira por otro sitio puedes ser tú.

Mi recomendación:

- Del dinero que sobre, el que des por perdido, es el que puede entrar aquí.

Allá cada uno, desde luego. Esta es mi humilde opinión.


----------



## psiloman (26 May 2017)

Salida fuerte de Fiat de las criptos y meneo gordo en todos los valores. A aguantar el chaparrón.





Se van a poner sabrosos algunos proyectos interesantes si entramos con Fiat ahora.


----------



## Donald Draper (26 May 2017)

Buen bajón, si, justo estaba entrando a esa web a ver. Desde mediados de Abril, el subidón del total de capitalización de las criptos estaba desbocado, no sé si por el alza de todas ellas -también desbocado- o por la pasta FIAT que entraba. ¿Ese dato se puede sacar? ¿La pasta FIAT que entra por día, no su cotización en criptos?


----------



## paketazo (26 May 2017)

Subidas estelares bajadas verticales...nada nuevo bajo el sol.

Ayer todo era oro, hoy todo es fango...¿mañana?

Cuando veo y ahora vivo en propia piel semanas como esta, me acuerdo siempre de los early adopter de BTC que aun queden a día de hoy.

Lo que vemos estos días es "nada" comparado con lo que lleva vivido BTC tanto en subidas como en bajadas, y eso, dependiendo de como hayas logrado la base de tu inversión, te puede llevar al cielo o a los mismos infiernos.

Me pondré de ejemplo:

Hace años, operaba apalancado en €/$ y tenía ganancias potenciales de unos 5000$...la tendencia era mi aliada, stops escalonados colocados, era viernes tarde y hablaba la FED, pero todo ya estaba descontado...tenía cena fuera, y no había aplicaciones para móviles como hoy en día.

A la mañana siguiente esos 5000$ eran -2500$, y si no hubiera puesto los stops, serían 10.000$ de ganancia.

¿Qué hice mal?

Lo primero fue apalancarme.

Lo segundo operar en un mercado con demasiada exposición sin estar operativo ene se momento.

Lo tercero, creer que los stops están para protegerme, y no para robarme.

¿Qué aprendí?

Qué nunca, y repito NUNCA, en los mercados se regala el dinero a los idiotas engreídos...yo evidentemente era uno de esos...aún ahora probablemente lo soy, pero más cauto.

Cuando leo que BTC se irá a 10.000$ o a 100$, no puedo rebatir...pues sería tratar de atrapar humo con una red.

Es como tratar de predecir si lloverá en un lugar concreto dentro de 3 años...unos dirán que sí, otros que no, y otros, se comprarán un paraguas por si acaso.

En este caso, el paraguas es estar posicionado de manera cómoda, y la comodidad por ejemplo, se la da a un inversor mileurista, invertir 500$...y a un multimillonario, pues invertir cien mil.

El que invierta aquí, o en cualquier mercado de renta variable, o derivados, es sueldo de un par de años, se merece lo que le suceda, tanto para bien como para mal. Así que pensad que no todo es tan fácil cuando creáis que sois los "amos" del cotarro, y sabed que siempre hay y habrá muchos más inteligentes y sobre todo más listos que vosotros...y que yo.

Un saludo, buenas noches, y buen fin de semana.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (26 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Subidas estelares bajadas verticales...nada nuevo bajo el sol.
> 
> Ayer todo era oro, hoy todo es fango...¿mañana?
> 
> ...




Solo me queda aplaudirte, siempre es bueno tener los pies en la tierra.

Y si la avaricia de la gente hace q el mercado a partir de ahora siempre este asi de impredecible? Yo es qno entiendo de esto, pero siempre q hay algun proyecto chollo, al final la avaricia de la gente termina jodiendolo todo.


----------



## Divad (26 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Sigo pensando que los bailecitos de estos 2 últimos días en todas a la vez no son normales.



Tampoco es normal ver subidas del 15-30% diario, ni de flipadas de 100%, 200%, 300% ::

De ser así diariamente... quién no metería todo el dinero?

Aunque sean correcciones nuevas, los bitcoñeros deben de estar descojonándose de los nuevos que han entrado al nuevo sistema y están por vender con perdidas al FIAT o aguantar hasta donde le bajan los pantalones.

Aunque sea un mercado continuo, cada final de mes los listos se follan todas las criptos para comenzar con la siguiente melodía. 

Crean un "miedo" a perder y con ello juegan con los indecisos o creen en ello.

@ciberobrero: En una 3GM el FIAT no vale nada, nadie querrá papeles ni monedas de ningún país. Aunque estemos x meses sin luz/internet... tus mierdas coins seguirán en tu cartera siempre y cuando no fueras tan inteligente de volver al FIAT tal como has dicho en post anteriores... eso sí, te has sacado varios sueldos anuales con las shitcoins y los demás que también tenemos ganancias no nos vamos a llevar nada porque tu has sido el listo que has vendido a tiempo tus criptos... Verdad? ehhh

Blockchain ha venido para quedarse y enterrar el FIAT. Si fueses un ciberlisto sabrías quienes están detrás de ETH, Ripple, Lumens,... y seguirías en el mercado. El desprecio gratuito debe de ser por lo poco que te has llevado, verdad?

Decir que sacas beneficios y luego sacar bilis sobre Blockchain es para hacértelo mirar. Entiendo que exista gente pagada por el sistema (listos) para frenar la entrada de personas al nuevo sistema y más si son españolistos (porque en Japón y otros países es legal pagar con criptomonedas)... pero esto no interesa que se sepa...

El momento de venderlo todo sería cuando los LISTOS abandonen el sistema digital. Mientras esto no suceda, cualquier comentario negativo es pura desinformación para poner en duda a todos aquellos indecisos que no se aclaran si entrar o no.

Ahora que estará usted de espectador, se puede ahorrar la bilis con el dinero que se ha beneficiado. Cierto es que cada uno es libre de postear lo que le de la gana, pero también ha de ser consciente que será retratado como un ComeMierda (community manager)


Spoiler



[youtube]19h45rwX1Dc[/youtube]

No es que sea un mal trabajo, pero está bien informar a los espectadores 




Felicidades Juli! :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## juli (26 May 2017)

Mierda...shapeshift sólo me pillaba Ripples de 1000 en 1000 y a mitad de descarga ya no te daban bitcoins ni ethers. No saben nada...


Al lorito...que parece que se esta girando. A ver si dejan descansar, joder...

Como alguna buena se haga la perezosa cuando eth y btc mpiezan a rebotar...A ZAMPAR !!!


----------



## p_pin (26 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Subidas estelares bajadas verticales...nada nuevo bajo el sol.
> 
> Ayer todo era oro, hoy todo es fango...¿mañana?
> 
> ...



Buen post

Tampoco se trata de ser más listo,... ni tonto. A veces simplemente suena la flauta, otros tienes información privilegiada, otros encuentran un sistema simple que aplican con disciplina para ganar cada mes un poquito.... otros pierden

Lo que da cierto "miedo" es ver como algunos ven en la especulación una especie de "nicho" de creación de riqueza, quieren subierse al tren de BTC que no pudieron coger en su día, asusta como algunos aseguran que "tal cripto" se va a multiplicar x5.... es cierto que se trata de un mundillo de gran potencial, eso es indudable, pero es muy opaco, impredecible, y seguro NO todos van(vamos) a ganar

Cuando algunos hablan de la "fiabilidad del top 10", voy a recordar varias criptos de cuando empecé a informarme sobre este mundillo, sobre 2014, eran top, alguna top 5, todas top 10 (ftc top20):

PPC - Peercoin: Estuvo tiempo por encima de 5$ hoy, 1,43$
NMC - Namecoin: Superó los 7$, hoy 1,68$
NXT - NEXT: Superó 0.07$, hoy 0.056$
FTC - Feathercoin: Llegó a más de 1 dólar, ahora 0.03$

Ojo que ésto lo comento para que actuéis pensando, con los pies en el suelo


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (26 May 2017)

Se llama corrección. No es la primera vez, ni la más virulenta, ni será la última. Si tenéis la pasta en algo que aporte valor y haya un equipo sólido y serio detrás, podéis estar tranquilos. Si por el contrario está en un proyecto de humo bien vendido al final la mierda a flote. Todo ello por supuesto a largo plazo; a corto no se sabe muy bien pero una vez más se aplica que en este mundo no hay que meter más que la pasta "sobrante" que no nos haga falta inmediatamente. El que no siga esa máxima se merecerá todo lo que le pase.


----------



## juli (26 May 2017)

El mercad es diferente y los precios también.

Hae unos años BTC estaba en 2,3,400 pavos. No se puede extrapolar.

Por otra parte , está entrando dinero a espuertas...y entrará más este año. Y éso, desde la ópticadineraria expresada en el post de p-pin . Si no te estás jugando un crédito o el pescuezo, y s lo estás haciendo, depende de cómo lo llevaecada cual y cómo digiera su libertad, el asunto es multiplicar tus coins y posicionarte en un sector en exansión en un momento clave, económico , sí...pero también conceptual, ético y social.

Se pueden acompañar proyectos revolucianarios, creativos, altruístas, o gastaduros...nada tiene que ver éso ni el recurso fácil de desprestigiarlo todo aludiendo , si no directamente tiñendo todo por su perfil más pesetero y roñoso...aunque para empezar, aquí a perder pasta no ha venido nadie, creo yo. EL caso es que el mercado no sólo pinta jugoso en la entrada de pasta...sino en la expansión, interés y aceptación de una blockchain que va a retorcer el mundo como un sacarcochos...y es que el contexto está preparado para éso ahora en cuanto a prescriptores a nivel masivo - que no early adopters - ...y la exposición pública y propagación de esta tecnología es ya imparable EN EL CORTO/MEDIO PLAZO.

Mi impresión es que hay que jugar en esto como en el Gold : Pensar en género, no en dinero. Sólo éso te dará la dimensión más precisa de las cosas en el escenario en el que estás jugando.

Luego , si toca, ya será tiempo de contar y hasta de frotarse los pezones con billetes en plan tío gilito...pero ésa ya es la liturgia que quiera darle cada cual.


----------



## davitin (26 May 2017)

Yo lo que veo es que pese a la descapitalizacion, las coins principales estan aguantando el chaparron bastante bien.


----------



## juli (26 May 2017)

hace un momento, WAVES y Digibyte , las 2 únicas de las primeras 50 con triple verde en medio de la escabechina reinante...y va ya día y medio Entrar en ellas , para empezar, PARA la bajada de la coin con la que compres, que por lo pronto, ya es el copón dadas las circunstancias. Y desde ahí, puedes ver cómo otras siguen su descenso y hacerte con ellas al precio al que vendiste más arriba, pues estas 2 monedas te lo "consevan" e incluso te lo revalorizan.

Impresioannte lo de WAVES y su "segunda moneda" , revalorizandose en pleno desastre . t
Tiene toda la pinta de haber plataforma con presencia en el escenario inmediato y futuro de Shitland ahí.

Por cierto, sigue en pie la petición de información sobre su sistema de recompensas, masternodes retribuídos, etc.


----------



## djun (27 May 2017)

Donald Draper dijo:


> Buen bajón, si, justo estaba entrando a esa web a ver. Desde mediados de Abril, el subidón del total de capitalización de las criptos estaba desbocado, no sé si por el alza de todas ellas -también desbocado- o por la pasta FIAT que entraba. ¿Ese dato se puede sacar? ¿La pasta FIAT que entra por día, no su cotización en criptos?



Se puede ver, al menos en parte, por el Volumen diario que se negocia entre todas la criptos: Volumen (24) 
CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations


----------



## plus ultra (27 May 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Cuando algunos hablan de la "fiabilidad del top 10", voy a recordar varias criptos de cuando empecé a informarme sobre este mundillo, sobre 2014, eran top, alguna top 5, todas top 10 (ftc top20):
> 
> PPC - Peercoin: Estuvo tiempo por encima de 5$ hoy, 1,43$
> NMC - Namecoin: Superó los 7$, hoy 1,68$
> ...



Creo que te equivocas poniendo esos ejemplos,si alguien los mira solo por encima lo llevas a la confusión y mal interpretar los datos.Si una como NEM que este hoy en top 5 pueda irse al suelo puede pasar,pero sera menos probable que una que este en el top20

A ver lo 1º no vamos a comparar el mercado de 2014 con el 2017 en ningun sentido.

Esas que comentas como llegaron al top 5?cuanto estuvieron en el top5?cuanto volumen movían?cuantas cotizaban en lista?

Prácticamente las 5 hicieron lo mismo salieron sobre valoradas estuvieron en el top 5 cayeron por lo que sea y ahí están.

Diferencia a hoy en dia con el top BTC,ETH,XRP... proyectos que salieron valiendo muy pocos satos lo que valen se lo han currado,convenciendo con su proyectos de futuro,buenos equipos,avances...y por supuesto especulación.

Ejemplo muy claro es como si metes en esa lista a ZCASH,salio de la misma forma que las que comentas costando 6 BTC se coloco top1 y duro unas horas bajando posteriormente en poco tiempo hasta los 0.023 BTC .La diferencia de las que comentas es que ZEC es un buen proyecto respaldado y a levantado su valor hasta los 0.1 BTC.

RESUMEN el top de 2014 no es el mismo que 2017 invertir en el top de hoy representa mucho mas "seguridad" que el del 2014.


----------



## davitin (27 May 2017)

Madre de Dios, menuda bajada...ya pueden rebotar esas pequeñas cabronas....no voy a mover ni una posición, ya subirán.

Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Merlin (27 May 2017)




----------



## Superoeo (27 May 2017)

Yo voy a aprovechar para meter FIAT y comprar BTC ahora que ha pegado este petardazo. Que quiero hacerme con Aragon y con Waves, las veo imprescindibles para mi cartera. y qué mejor momento....

El resto a HOLD y mañana no mirar mucho las cotizaciones (Voy a estar fuera de hecho sin posibilidad de tocar nada para evitar tentaciones insanas xD)


----------



## verti (27 May 2017)

Eso de que la gente se resguardaba en el btc mientras pasaba la tormenta ya no se cumple,entonces,¿que haces,sacar y meter fiat,y que pasa con Montoro?
Yo voy hold con eth,xrp, btc y dash,no se como saldrá,pero voy a todo o nada,con dos cojones..


----------



## orbeo (27 May 2017)

Cuantas lágrimas en el trollbox de poloniex haha


----------



## hoppe (27 May 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Yo voy a aprovechar para meter FIAT y comprar BTC ahora que ha pegado este petardazo. Que quiero hacerme con Aragon y con Waves, las veo imprescindibles para mi cartera. y qué mejor momento....
> 
> El resto a HOLD y mañana no mirar mucho las cotizaciones (Voy a estar fuera de hecho sin posibilidad de tocar nada para evitar tentaciones insanas xD)



Lo mejor para hacer hold y no hacer jaimitadas es mi sistema: toda la cartera en la ledger nano, y la tiene escondida mi mujer. Tiene órdenes de no darmela hasta dentro de un año 

Por cierto, que le veis a Aragón? Porque un compañero más atrás comentaba que en poco tiempo a 100 pavos.

No se, me he mirado toda su web....si, está bien la idea, pero no le acabo de ver el uso real para una empresa.


----------



## alejoB (27 May 2017)

Hola a todos, llevo tiempo leyendo el hilo, pero nunca he participado.

Escribo para preguntar si alguien tiene información sobre la tributación referente al trading de alts. Siempre había pensado que mientras no cambiase a fiat no había nada que declarar, y eso es también lo que he podido leer atrás en este hilo. Sin embargo, hay opiniones que dicen lo contrario, es decir, que defienden que cada cambio o compraventa entre alts debe tributar a hacienda en caso de que haya beneficio (tras ajustar los precios a euros) como incremento de patrimonio. ¿Alguién tiene información seria sobre esto? Me preocupa que esta historia pueda traerme complicaciones en el futuro. Agradecería cualquier información seria que tengáis sobre el asunto.


----------



## davitin (27 May 2017)

alejoB dijo:


> Hola a todos, llevo tiempo leyendo el hilo, pero nunca he participado.
> 
> Escribo para preguntar si alguien tiene información sobre la tributación referente al trading de alts. Siempre había pensado que mientras no cambiase a fiat no había nada que declarar, y eso es también lo que he podido leer atrás en este hilo. Sin embargo, hay opiniones que dicen lo contrario, es decir, que defienden que cada cambio o compraventa entre alts debe tributar a hacienda en caso de que haya beneficio (tras ajustar los precios a euros) como incremento de patrimonio. ¿Alguién tiene información seria sobre esto? Me preocupa que esta historia pueda traerme complicaciones en el futuro. Agradecería cualquier información seria que tengáis sobre el asunto.



Yo todo lo que he leido en internet es que las altcoins solo tienen que tributar cuando se venden y sobre su beneficio, es exactamente igual que si tienes acciones...mientras las tienes no estas obligado a tributar si suben o bajan, solo cuando las vendes y pasa a fiat.

Vamos a ver, la gente se confunde con una cosa...y es que las altcoins NO SON MONEDAS, no es dinero fiat y ningun estado las ve como tal, por que no las emite ningun estado, asi que legalmente son como si fuesen acciones.


----------



## alejoB (27 May 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Yo todo lo que he leido en internet es que las altcoins solo tienen que tributar cuando se venden y sobre su beneficio, es exactamente igual que si tienes acciones...mientras las tienes no estas obligado a tributar si suben o bajan, solo cuando las vendes y pasa a fiat.
> 
> Vamos a ver, la gente se confunde con una cosa...y es que las altcoins NO SON MONEDAS, no es dinero fiat y ningun estado las ve como tal, por que no las emite ningun estado, asi que legalmente son como si fuesen acciones.



Pues si son como acciones, lo tenemos jodido. Cada vez que cambias de acciones, estás vendiendo/comprando y, por tanto, tributas. Exactamente así es como han regulado el trading de criptos en USA, incluso compraventa entre alts. Que sea igual aquí es lo que me asusta.


----------



## Divad (27 May 2017)

Rebajas de 600$~ en Bitcoin y 40$~ en ETH, por no añadir las rebajas en las siguientes criptos! Lo dejan a caramelo para aquellos que ponían morros porque estaba caro y cualquier movimiento es indeciso. 

Estamos participando en la beta que nos han creado los listos. Nada ocurre porque sí, todo ocurre por algo. El fantasma Satoshi Naka*moto* no sale de la nada :fiufiu:

La actualización del sistema ayudaría a salvar a la Humanidad y los listos son los que han creado el juego. Al principio de 1900 comenzaron los coches eléctricos, Nikola Tesla mostró como sería el futuro dentro de 100 años con la energía libre. Una prueba de confianza para que los listos elegidos siguieran el juego en piña. Decidieron que la Humanidad no estaba preparada para semejante avance tecnológico y optaron por crearnos 2GM... Hoy en día volvemos a tener coches eléctricos y hasta autónomos, realidad virtual, blockchain,... junto con el aumento de uso de energías renovables... 

No tengo muy claro como los "listos" van a sacrificar a los "títeres" que ellos mismos pusieron. Quiero decir, en el nuevo juego no pintan nada los medios de información, políticos, monarquías, administraciones, militares,... dejan de tener utilidad porque todos estamos conectados (somos uno). Ahora que hay SINERGIA en cuanto avance tecnológico toca evolución de buen rollo. 

Blockchain une al Ser Humano en un red en directo e inmutable. Lo único que puede tocar las pelotas/ovarios es que obliguen a introducirnos el chip RFID para poder jugar en el nuevo sistema. Entiendo que la idea del "uno" mole y tal, pero no es necesario llegar a tal punto. Pero diría que no es necesario, ya que por huellas dactilares, escáner facial, código que se introduzca en un dispositivo y tengas acceso a todos tus datos (tipo llave maestra),... vamos, que no hace falta meterse nada en el cuerpo.




hoppe dijo:


> Lo mejor para hacer hold y no hacer jaimitadas es mi sistema: toda la cartera en la ledger nano, y la tiene escondida mi mujer. Tiene órdenes de no darmela hasta dentro de un año
> 
> Por cierto, que le veis a Aragón? Porque un compañero más atrás comentaba que en poco tiempo a 100 pavos.
> 
> No se, me he mirado toda su web....si, está bien la idea, pero no le acabo de ver el uso real para una empresa.



El uso que tendrá es para crear una empresa sin posibilidad de hacer "trampas". 



Spoiler



Siempre viene bien ver el juego desde otro punto de vista.
[youtube]jeD5gmIXI4o[/youtube]



Espero que llegue bien la SEPA el lunes para meterle fichas :fiufiu:



alejoB dijo:


> Hola a todos, llevo tiempo leyendo el hilo, pero nunca he participado.
> 
> Escribo para preguntar si alguien tiene información sobre la tributación referente al trading de alts. Siempre había pensado que mientras no cambiase a fiat no había nada que declarar, y eso es también lo que he podido leer atrás en este hilo. Sin embargo, hay opiniones que dicen lo contrario, es decir, que defienden que cada cambio o compraventa entre alts debe tributar a hacienda en caso de que haya beneficio (tras ajustar los precios a euros) como incremento de patrimonio. ¿Alguién tiene información seria sobre esto? Me preocupa que esta historia pueda traerme complicaciones en el futuro. Agradecería cualquier información seria que tengáis sobre el asunto.



Lo ideal ahora es holdear hasta que las tarjetas permitan el pago con criptos, pero ante necesidades ya te tienes que mover hoy en día por el mercado negro. 

De todas formas, no te preocupes, el sistema fiduciario se irá a tomar por culo. Las deudas serán cosa del pasado, en la era digital nadie sabrá ni cuantas direcciones tienes y de mostrar una dirección, uno puede mostrar lo que le salga de las pelotas/ovarios ::


----------



## juli (27 May 2017)

Buen día para todos...y en especial a Davitín , por no tocarle hoy pagar el pazo de su préstamo.  Con lo que se habría ahorrado hoy, daba para pagar el desayuno de todo el hilo.  

Bueno...esto está tomando cuerpo : Un tercio de toooooda la pastuki de laa FED y el BCE ha volado de Shitland / admitimos a BTC en el club si fuera menester y alguno ha visto claro por fin que estamos todos en la misma fiesta /.

Sin problema : Ocasión de rehacer cartera conforme a lo visto y aprendido. Toca definir la perticular cascada de cada cual, sabiendo qué coins van a pumpear y cuáles no tanto...las nuevas que pintan sólidas aspirantes a salir del banquillo y cortar el queso...las que podemos dejar secas para siempre... En esta partida no se barajan las cartas, te las pillas tú. Pues cojonudamente, hoyga.

Hay que pensar que esto cada vez tiene menos de bonoloto y aquello de pillar Dash , ETH , ETC ...a 1 pavo seguirá ocurriendo con otras, pero con cada vez menos influencia sobre un tapete donde ya hay muchas coins ganando pasta, haciendo tratos y consolidando y expandiendo red y proyectos. Este factor, que no matiz por la enjundia que tiene , es , además de las compras hechas a buen precio en el pasado, la ventaja fundamental que tenemos sobre la gente que irá incorporándose. Quien no lo aproveche que o rebuzne luego a la luna . Tenenmos todos ya buena info para manejarnos con gran ventaja sobre quienes irán llegando. Suerte y cabeza.

Porque en cuanto esto gire , la máquina chupafiat blockchain va a seguir jroña que jroña ...y dará para muuuuucha publicidad ante profanos...que no se les va a escapar ni uno y va a acabar dentro y con los grilletitos de la blockchain TODO DIOS. 

Toca pulir la cascada y sin duda, organizarla quien aún n lo haya hecho : Dan cartas EN NADA.

p.d. davitín : Cuando esto empiece a "bullir" , gran momento para una inyección de cash ...la elección de dónde se ponga es la clave / para mí, diversiicar : 5 top ten y 2 ó 3 de inminente aparición arriba.

Suerte y cabeza.

/ Quién da cartas ? / :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 27-may-2017 at 08:17 ----------

Por cierto...es alucinante cómo se mantienen proporciones de cotización en esta treta concertada. A nivel de encaje de un reloj suizo / ya estaba así antes del crash , que sevidor llevaba la de dios para cargar Dash y ETH con ETC y LTC y no había manera / 

Pero tranquis, la balanza la desequilibrará , como casi todas, EL FACTOR HUMANO. En cuanto empiiece el personal a menearlo todo con sus "brillantes previsiones " , empezará a descompensar...y ahí tocará meter cuña.

Ahora mismo, las máquinas siguen reseteando implacable y matematicamente. Lo que sí parece es que lo van a poner a tiro asequible de fiat , con lo que la entrada de gente y billetes va a ser descomunal.

Antes de acabar, sólo resaltar lo que toca : Gold y platuki, como un tiro. Todo acaba ahí. Que no se olvide en el futuro para descargar coins antes de que pasen la trilladora, que será dinámica habitual e inecorable muchas veces aún. En esta nueva temporada en Shitland toca armarse de metales y Cards.

---------- Post added 27-may-2017 at 08:19 ----------

BTC dominance...superior al 50% again...


----------



## Merlin (27 May 2017)

alejoB dijo:


> Hola a todos, llevo tiempo leyendo el hilo, pero nunca he participado.
> 
> Escribo para preguntar si alguien tiene información sobre la tributación referente al trading de alts. Siempre había pensado que mientras no cambiase a fiat no había nada que declarar, y eso es también lo que he podido leer atrás en este hilo. Sin embargo, hay opiniones que dicen lo contrario, es decir, que defienden que cada cambio o compraventa entre alts debe tributar a hacienda en caso de que haya beneficio (tras ajustar los precios a euros) como incremento de patrimonio. ¿Alguién tiene información seria sobre esto? Me preocupa que esta historia pueda traerme complicaciones en el futuro. Agradecería cualquier información seria que tengáis sobre el asunto.



En Madrid hay un despacho de abogados especializados en nuevas tecnologías que te pueden ayudar a resolver tus dudas: 

https://www.abanlex.com/derecho-de-internet/bitcoin-y-otras-criptomonedas/


----------



## hoppe (27 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> .
> 
> El uso que tendrá es para crear una empresa sin posibilidad de hacer "trampas".



Buagg, entonces ya me has dejado claro que no tiene futuro. ¿quien quiere montar una empresa con esa característica, y menos en este país? 

Madre de Dios, vaya barrida general, en el market CAP está todo en rojo, y pocas se salvan de bajadas de menos del 20%. 

Otro esperando la sepa del lunes


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (27 May 2017)

alejoB dijo:


> Pues si son como acciones, lo tenemos jodido. Cada vez que cambias de acciones, estás vendiendo/comprando y, por tanto, tributas. Exactamente así es como han regulado el trading de criptos en USA, incluso compraventa entre alts. Que sea igual aquí es lo que me asusta.



No hombre, hasta que no conviertes a fiat no cuenta. Cómo van a determinar las ganancias de un intercambio puro entre criptos?


----------



## djun (27 May 2017)

A Registrador le leí que iba a bajar el Bitcoin hasta 1500 y luego subiría.


----------



## Superoeo (27 May 2017)

Menuda locura.... La verdad es que si lo sé espero hasta esta mañana para hacer la compra de BTC, pero no esperaba que bajara tanto....

La pregunta es... ¿Esto va a parar en algún momento? Y tardará mucho en recuperarse en caso de que sí? Ahora parece que se ha tomado un respiro y están viéndose velas verdes, pero fiate y no corras...

¿Cómo estáis el resto? Seguís en HOLD? ¿Habéis tomado alguna estrategia de control de daños?


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (27 May 2017)

Calma, hamijos. Algunos parece que sois nuevos en esto. Los que llevamos con BTC desde 2013 o antes hemos visto barridos mucho peores, y al final los cortoplacistas siempre son los que suelen salir escaldados. Pero si los fundamentales son buenos y hay algo más que humo el mercado acaba poniendo todo en su lugar.


----------



## orbeo (27 May 2017)

Yo hold total en btc suba lo que suba, baje lo que baje.

Que ganéis mucho con las troll coins, me alegro de veras pero para mi dormir tranquilo es lo primero. Yo no sirvo para esto, no se acertar así que mejor me quedo quieto.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (27 May 2017)

Yo lo tengo claro, muero con lo q tengo, me doleria mucho perder lo invertido o parte, pero toda inversion tiene sus riesgos, quizas viene bien empezar asi para ver q no todo el monte es oregano.

Entre todos seguro q sacamos cosas interesantes y pautas a seguir.


----------



## EDV (27 May 2017)

Si creéis en esto el único arrepentimiento posible es no haber esperado a estas rebajas, poco más. 

A mí la tranquilidad me la da el tener posiciones en proyectos que veo con futuro. De hecho a pesar de estas bajadas mis mayores posiciones siguen dando ganancias.


----------



## ciberobrero (27 May 2017)

EDV dijo:


> Si creéis en esto el único arrepentimiento posible es no haber esperado a estas rebajas, poco más.
> 
> A mí la tranquilidad me la da el tener posiciones en proyectos que veo con futuro. De hecho a pesar de estas bajadas mis mayores posiciones siguen dando ganancias.



Todas las frases como esta que estoy leyendo son de libro de primero de Burbujismo...

Lla historia se repite una y otra vez. No habeis aprendido nada en vuestros años burbujistas.


----------



## psiloman (27 May 2017)

EDV dijo:


> Si creéis en esto el único arrepentimiento posible es no haber esperado a estas rebajas, poco más.
> 
> A mí la tranquilidad me la da el tener posiciones en proyectos que veo con futuro. De hecho a pesar de estas bajadas mis mayores posiciones siguen dando ganancias.



Otro por aquí en hold. Perdiendo mucho en Fiat desde máximos, pero convencido totalmente de llevar tokens de proyectos con futuro detrás. Y con ganancias por ahora.

Las monedas no se evaporan, baja su conversión a Fiat, y yo no pensaba sacar ni un euro en un año por lo menos.

Si se estabilizan los precios una semana o dos ahí abajo, y luego dice el mercado allá vamos para arriba, me viene perfecto para mis planes, podría seguir cargando con Fiat.

No caerá esa breva, en una semana como mucho empezarán a subir las monedas fuertes. Una semana ahora mismo es un mundo. Y empezamos mes la semana que viene...SEPAS fresquitas...

Aragon, TaaS, Tokencard.

PIVX?.

Y a seguir engordando el cochino para navidad (BTC, ETH, ETC?). El pavo ya lo tengo gordo (XRP, STR), a ese no le meto más pienso.

Un saludo a todos, FUERZA, HONOR Y HOLD A MUERTE GLADIADORES!.


----------



## paketazo (27 May 2017)

Lo que no me gusta de estos movimientos tan amplios es que no sirven para distribuir demasiado bien las monedas.

Las buenas distribuciones son lentas, y generalmente en goteos a la baja que duran semanas o meses, dónde los holders se cansan y van vendiendo poco a poco.

En estas bajadas tan rápidas, muchos no venden, y esperan al rebote "tranquilos"

Yo creo que acabamos de empezar una tendencia bajista de medio plazo, incluso más tiempo, que hará que muchos que se han incorporado recientemente a esto, lo abandonen "quemados", por aburrimiento y por ver perdidas latentes grandes.

En cuanto a BTC Vs alts, podemos ves en coinmarket cap, como no hay demasiada diferencia en las bajadas entre unos y otros, quien más y quién menos se deja 20%...o sea que la seguridad de BTC frente al resto, ya no es lo que era.

Mirad teter USDT, que ha pasado en semanas de 0,94 a 1.08 cuando se supone que está en paridad con el $...puede servir de indicador en el futuro para toma de decisiones.

Yo no he vendido nada, como dije antes, creo que habrá un rebote fuerte, pero creo que luego seguiremos cayendo más lentamente.

Un saludo.


----------



## ciberobrero (27 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Lo que no me gusta de estos movimientos tan amplios es que no sirven para distribuir demasiado bien las monedas.
> 
> Las buenas distribuciones son lentas, y generalmente en goteos a la baja que duran semanas o meses, dónde los holders se cansan y van vendiendo poco a poco.
> 
> ...



Muy buen apunte el de USDT!!

Por otro lado, yo, que soy burbujista escéptico, sigo foros, google trends, noticias, en general indicadores de burbuja... comparo con anteriores crashes, etc. Cuando ves a davitin con intenciones de endeudarse para comprar shitcoins... algo ya no está bien. También uso mi propio sentimiento de FOMO. Actualmente la situación era idéntica a BTC a finales de 2013.

Pienso igualmente que algunos recién llegados deben salir quemados, gente que llegó con la certeza de hacerse rico en unos dias debe comenzar a insultar en los foros y renegar de los "estúpidos bits".


----------



## Chicosalchicha (27 May 2017)

Una pregunta, creeis q grandes corporaciones o listos, q manejen grandes cantidades de btc, pueden manipular el mercado en el sentido de no dejarlo crecer? Alargar el cambio aunque sea inevitable, todo lo posible?


----------



## endemoniado (27 May 2017)

Yo tengo fiat desde hace unos días esperando para aprovechar las previsibles correcciones que iba a sufrir BTC. La pregunta del millón es cuándo va a tocar fondo, cuál de estas opciones véis más probable, 1700$-1500$-1200$-900$ ¿?


----------



## davitin (27 May 2017)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Muy buen apunte el de USDT!!
> 
> Por otro lado, yo, que soy burbujista escéptico, sigo foros, google trends, noticias, en general indicadores de burbuja... comparo con anteriores crashes, etc. Cuando ves a davitin con intenciones de endeudarse para comprar shitcoins... algo ya no está bien. También uso mi propio sentimiento de FOMO. Actualmente la situación era idéntica a BTC a finales de 2013.
> 
> Pienso igualmente que algunos recién llegados deben salir quemados, gente que llegó con la certeza de hacerse rico en unos dias debe comenzar a insultar en los foros y renegar de los "estúpidos bits".



Pues yo pienso que la moralina de "abuelo cebolleta" sobra, amigo....aquí somos todos ESPECULADORES, y nos metemos en esto para ganar dinero...y todos somos conscientes de lo que hay, y sabemos perfectamente que podemos perder dinero e incluso salir gravemente perjudicados si nos equivocamos.
Lo que no entiendo es la gente que no esta en el barco y entra aquí a dar por saco de forma mas o menos velada, o que si lo esta y se las da de superioridad moral...yo la superioridad moral me la paso por los cojones.


----------



## trukutruku (27 May 2017)

trukutruku dijo:


> perdona, me equivoqué con el rango de fecha. hay que irse mas atras, hay que mirar todo el año
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pues telita con BTC. si en las proximas 4 u 8 horas sigue igual yo diría que esto es cambio de tendencia que se iria a la linea de soporte de los 1150. bueno, mirandolo mejor y viendo que la mm de 50 está a tomar por culo yo creo que el cambio de tendencia esta mas que confirmado

lo que no me esperaba era esta caida de las alts. suponia que la caida de btc haria subir bastante las alts y me puse largo con maid, eth, dash y fct.

deberia haber soltado btc y quedarme con usdt ::

ahora que me pilla tarde ya no se que hacer, si mantener esta posicion o soltarlo todo y quedarme en usdt esperando a que llegue al soporte... :ouch:


----------



## orbeo (27 May 2017)

Yo es que hay algo que no entiendo. A ver si alguien me ilumina.

Todas las coins, tienen detrás un supuesto proyecto.

Supongamos que 4 o 5 proyectos se desarrollan con éxito en el futuro. 
Dicho proyecto, al ser usado por "cliente" debe ser facturado por una "empresa", eso si quiere tener ingresos de una manera "oficial".

Dicha empresa proveedora del proyecto, incrementará su facturación cuanto mayor uso se le dé a su producto. En algún momento, como cualquier sociedad que suministra "tecnología" empezará a cotizar (en el Nasdaq?), por lo que cualquier inversor podrá ser partícipe comprando acciones de dicha empresa.

Vamos, como se viene haciendo hasta ahora.

Que pintan en todo esto las Altcoins?? Hay algo en lo que me pierdo y no lo entiendo.

Yo veo al BTC como un futuro $ en cuanto a ser la moneda de referencia para el intercambio de las Alt, igual que ahora sucede con el $ como moneda de cambio entre divisas. Pero más allá de la pura especulación, no entiendo la relación del precio de las coins, con el desarrollo de las tecnologías que las soportan a nivel empresa que factura por ofrecer dicho servicio.


----------



## alejoB (27 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Lo ideal ahora es holdear hasta que las tarjetas permitan el pago con criptos, pero ante necesidades ya te tienes que mover hoy en día por el mercado negro.
> 
> De todas formas, no te preocupes, el sistema fiduciario se irá a tomar por culo. Las deudas serán cosa del pasado, en la era digital nadie sabrá ni cuantas direcciones tienes y de mostrar una dirección, uno puede mostrar lo que le salga de las pelotas/ovarios ::



Gracias por tu respuesta. No quiero convertir a fiat aún. Lo único que quiero es saber si tengo obligaciones por el trading de alts. No quiero posibles sorpresas desagradables en el futuro. Es sólo eso.




Merlin dijo:


> En Madrid hay un despacho de abogados especializados en nuevas tecnologías que te pueden ayudar a resolver tus dudas:
> 
> https://www.abanlex.com/derecho-de-internet/bitcoin-y-otras-criptomonedas/



Gracias. Buscando, ya los había visto. Ayer les mandé un correo con mi duda. A ver si me dicen algo.



andyteleco dijo:


> No hombre, hasta que no conviertes a fiat no cuenta. Cómo van a determinar las ganancias de un intercambio puro entre criptos?



Fácil, aunque tedioso: pasando las cotizaciones en el momento de la compra/venta a euros y calculando la correspondiente ganancia. Esto es lo que la IRS ha dicho que hay que hacer en USA. 

A mi me gustaría que fuera como tu dices (sólo al pasar a fiat), pero ¿tienes información oficial de que esto sea así?


----------



## endemoniado (27 May 2017)

Ahora mismo hay un diferencia de casi 300$ entre lo que se paga por btc en poloniex y otras exchanges, me parece una barbaridad semejante desfase.


----------



## trukutruku (27 May 2017)

bueno, he soltado todo al final y me he quedado con btc esperando al rebote hacia los 2000$


----------



## remonster (27 May 2017)

endemoniado dijo:


> Ahora mismo hay un diferencia de casi 300$ entre lo que se paga por btc en poloniex y otras exchanges, me parece una barbaridad semejante desfase.



Os estan poniendo el ojete bueno...y lo que os queda. Animo shitcoiners!


----------



## ciberobrero (27 May 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Pues yo pienso que la moralina de "abuelo cebolleta" sobra, amigo....aquí somos todos ESPECULADORES, y nos metemos en esto para ganar dinero...y todos somos conscientes de lo que hay, y sabemos perfectamente que podemos perder dinero e incluso salir gravemente perjudicados si nos equivocamos.
> Lo que no entiendo es la gente que no esta en el barco y entra aquí a dar por saco de forma mas o menos velada, o que si lo esta y se las da de superioridad moral...yo la superioridad moral me la paso por los cojones.



Justificate como quieras, pero no puedes quitarme la razón en lo que he dicho, y para ser un foro que se llama burbuja.info, los foreros que participan en alts no han dado el nivel.


----------



## juli (27 May 2017)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Muy buen apunte el de USDT!!
> 
> Por otro lado, yo, que soy burbujista escéptico, sigo foros, google trends, noticias, en general indicadores de burbuja... comparo con anteriores crashes, etc. Cuando ves a davitin con intenciones de endeudarse para comprar shitcoins... algo ya no está bien. También uso mi propio sentimiento de FOMO. Actualmente la situación era idéntica a BTC a finales de 2013.
> 
> Pienso igualmente que algunos recién llegados deben salir quemados, gente que llegó con la certeza de hacerse rico en unos dias debe comenzar a insultar en los foros y renegar de los "estúpidos bits".



Pues que con esa excelsa formación que te curras en la créme de la créme internetera porque tú lo vales , tiene pero que muchos cojones que tu respuestas sean descalificaciones tópicas y genéricas y marujeo puro y duro . :ouch:

Y éso , aunque tal vez tú lo pases por alto, también indica que algo no está bien, fíjate.

EN fin, queda el consuelo de saber que siendo la mitad de listo de lo que pregonas , resetearás en cero'coma, no ?

Digo yo, vamos...


----------



## endemoniado (27 May 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Os estan poniendo el ojete bueno...y lo que os queda. Animo shitcoiners!



Yo sólo tengo bitcoins :: shit ni con un palo, salvo 1000 maid que tengo olvidadas desde hace años.


----------



## remonster (27 May 2017)

No se de que os quejáis...teniaís el indicador de oro en el mismo hilo. Cuando el segurata del foro se mete a tradear shitland, vende y corre! Davitin indicator!! (dicho con cariño davitin... )


----------



## common sense (27 May 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Os estan poniendo el ojete bueno...y lo que os queda. Animo shitcoiners!



Jajaja, desde hace cuanto querias postear esa frase


----------



## davitin (27 May 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Os estan poniendo el ojete bueno...y lo que os queda. Animo shitcoiners!



Hostia, el "millonario por accidente"

Ya veremos, ya.


----------



## remonster (27 May 2017)

common sense dijo:


> Jajaja, desde hace cuanto querias postear esa frase



Naa...de verdad que lo siento en el fondo fondísimo (pero hay que profundizar mucho) pq soy buena persona...un día de esto abro hilo de invitaciones a birras para los shitcoineros...

---------- Post added 27-may-2017 at 12:17 ----------




davitin dijo:


> Hostia, el "millonario por accidente"
> 
> Ya veremos, ya.



Claro...aquí todo es por accidente...en cambio lo de shitcoinland era más que previsible...A ver si aprendéis la lección, es más importante no perder pasta que ganarla...


----------



## tio_argyle (27 May 2017)

La ostia está siendo apocalíptica ...


----------



## davitin (27 May 2017)

Pero vamos a ver...una bajadita y ya esta todo el mundo acojonado y los buitres revoloteando?

Apretar el culo, el lunes vuelve a entrar toda la pasta que esta saliendo, eso es seguro.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (27 May 2017)

Sí, sí. Apocalipsis now. Pero estamos mas a menos a los mismos niveles que hace un mes.


----------



## ciberobrero (27 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Pues que con esa excelsa formación que te curras en la créme de la créme internetera porque tú lo vales , tiene pero que muchos cojones que tu respuestas sean descalificaciones tópicas y genéricas y marujeo puro y duro . :ouch:
> 
> Y éso , aunque tal vez tú lo pases por alto, también indica que algo no está bien, fíjate.
> 
> ...



Te estan dando tanto que tienes el culo escocido eh???


----------



## remonster (27 May 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver...una bajadita y ya esta todo el mundo acojonado y los buitres revoloteando?
> 
> Apretar el culo, el lunes vuelve a entrar toda la pasta que esta saliendo, eso es seguro.



Eso eso...apreta bien el culo que os lo están dejando que no os vais a poder sentar en un año... next business...reposaderas para shitcoiners...


----------



## davitin (27 May 2017)

Por cierto, el pobre ripple esta siendo masacrado sin piedad, mucho mas que otras criptos....

A cuanto estaba la capitalización total de las criptos antes de la entrada masiva de pasta de los últimos tiempos?


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (27 May 2017)

alejoB dijo:


> A mi me gustaría que fuera como tu dices (sólo al pasar a fiat), pero ¿tienes información oficial de que esto sea así?



No tengo datos oficiales pero es que no puede ser de otra manera. Imagina que compras BTC, los cambias por ETH, con los ETH compras XMR, con eso luego LTC y luego lo vuelves a pasar a BTC. ¿Cómo vas a declarar las ganancias/pérdidas en cada paso? ¿En base al precio de qué exchange? Es imposible que Hacienda lleve un seguimiento de las cotizaciones históricas de cada shitcoin en cada exchange.

---------- Post added 27-may-2017 at 12:26 ----------




remonster dijo:


> Eso eso...apreta bien el culo que os lo están dejando que no os vais a poder sentar en un año... next business...reposaderas para shitcoiners...



Lo que tú digas pero BTC tampoco es que se esté salvando. Está bastante correlado todo.


----------



## Panko21 (27 May 2017)

Bueno, con estas bajadas, cuales elegiríais para vigilarlas?


----------



## davitin (27 May 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> No tengo datos oficiales pero es que no puede ser de otra manera. Imagina que compras BTC, los cambias por ETH, con los ETH compras XMR, con eso luego LTC y luego lo vuelves a pasar a BTC. ¿Cómo vas a declarar las ganancias/pérdidas en cada paso? ¿En base al precio de qué exchange? Es imposible que Hacienda lleve un seguimiento de las cotizaciones históricas de cada shitcoin en cada exchange.
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-may-2017 at 12:26 ----------
> 
> ...



A el no le afecta.
Remonster cambio sus bitcoins a Fíat en cuando vio que llegaban a un valor determinado...debió hacerse caquita pensando que su retiro dorado se esfumaba, en lugar de aguantar....ahora se dedica a pasearse por los hilos altcoins con el batín oliendo a sobaco y los dientes llenos de sarro (ya no necesita arreglarse para ir a trabajar, desde que se hizo millonario).


----------



## alejoB (27 May 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> No tengo datos oficiales pero es que no puede ser de otra manera. Imagina que compras BTC, los cambias por ETH, con los ETH compras XMR, con eso luego LTC y luego lo vuelves a pasar a BTC. ¿Cómo vas a declarar las ganancias/pérdidas en cada paso? ¿En base al precio de qué exchange? Es imposible que Hacienda lleve un seguimiento de las cotizaciones históricas de cada shitcoin en cada exchange.



Lo que tú dices es lo sensato, pero esta gente no actúa de forma sensata. Los precios serían los del exchange donde has hecho la correspondiente compraventa en el momento en que la has hecho. Para completar el cálculo, lo "único" que necesitas es el precio BTC/EUR en ese momento. Aquí no hay precio oficial, pero supongamos que tomas el de un exchange concreto de forma consistente para tus cálculos.

Francamente, no creo que hacienda esté en esto actualmente, pero lo que me agobia son las historias que se leen. Busca por ejemplo el tema del juego online. Hacienda pidió a los operadores que quisieran seguir poder operando en España un listado con todas las operaciones de sus clientes en los años previos. Con estos listados, han ido a por esos clientes y les han metido multas de aupa. Lo peor es que encima sólo les tienen en cuenta las ganancias y no les compensan las pérdidas. Este tipo de historias de miedo son las que me agobian, y por eso busco información.


----------



## Helios_pc (27 May 2017)

alejoB dijo:


> Lo que tú dices es lo sensato, pero esta gente no actúa de forma sensata. Los precios serían los del exchange donde has hecho la correspondiente compraventa en el momento en que la has hecho. Para completar el cálculo, lo "único" que necesitas es el precio BTC/EUR en ese momento. Aquí no hay precio oficial, pero supongamos que tomas el de un exchange concreto de forma consistente para tus cálculos.
> 
> Francamente, no creo que hacienda esté en esto actualmente, pero lo que me agobia son las historias que se leen. Busca por ejemplo el tema del juego online. Hacienda pidió a los operadores que quisieran seguir poder operando en España un listado con todas las operaciones de sus clientes en los años previos. Con estos listados, han ido a por esos clientes y les han metido multas de aupa. Lo peor es que encima sólo les tienen en cuenta las ganancias y no les compensan las pérdidas. Este tipo de historias de miedo son las que me agobian, y por eso busco información.



Hombre las apuestas se hacen con dinero Fiat, esto por ahora no deja de ser una cosa de los frikis esos de los ordenadores y el interné... Cuando empiecen a regular y ver que va más allá de la visión global que se tiene...pues ya se verá como va

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (27 May 2017)

alejoB dijo:


> Lo que tú dices es lo sensato, pero esta gente no actúa de forma sensata. Los precios serían los del exchange donde has hecho la correspondiente compraventa en el momento en que la has hecho. Para completar el cálculo, lo "único" que necesitas es el precio BTC/EUR en ese momento. Aquí no hay precio oficial, pero supongamos que tomas el de un exchange concreto de forma consistente para tus cálculos.
> 
> Francamente, no creo que hacienda esté en esto actualmente, pero lo que me agobia son las historias que se leen. Busca por ejemplo el tema del juego online. Hacienda pidió a los operadores que quisieran seguir poder operando en España un listado con todas las operaciones de sus clientes en los años previos. Con estos listados, han ido a por esos clientes y les han metido multas de aupa. Lo peor es que encima sólo les tienen en cuenta las ganancias y no les compensan las pérdidas. Este tipo de historias de miedo son las que me agobian, y por eso busco información.



Lo de las apuestas es diferente, por ahí no hay escapatoria posible. Los exchanges de criptos (sin contacto con fiat) están muy poco regulados y a hacienda todo eso le suena a chino y no tiene tampoco forma de acceder a sus registros. Y como todas esas coins no son dinero oficialmente hablando, es lo mismo que intercambiar cromos 100 veces y luego cambiarlos.


----------



## remonster (27 May 2017)

davitin dijo:


> A el no le afecta.
> Remonster cambio sus bitcoins a Fíat en cuando vio que llegaban a un valor determinado...debió hacerse caquita pensando que su retiro dorado se esfumaba, en lugar de aguantar....ahora se dedica a pasearse por los hilos altcoins con el batín oliendo a sobaco y los dientes llenos de sarro (ya no necesita arreglarse para ir a trabajar, desde que se hizo millonario).



No recuerdo haberte dado explicaciones sobre mis operativos.. tienes mucha imaginación...joder...tu ideal es ser millonario para no tener que asearte? Puaj!


----------



## alejoB (27 May 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Lo de las apuestas es diferente, por ahí no hay escapatoria posible. Los exchanges de criptos (sin contacto con fiat) están muy poco regulados y a hacienda todo eso le suena a chino y no tiene tampoco forma de acceder a sus registros. Y como todas esas coins no son dinero oficialmente hablando, es lo mismo que intercambiar cromos 100 veces y luego cambiarlos.



No tiene forma hasta que la tiene. Si esto de las criptos va a más, que lo irá, veremos. Quién nos asegura que no ocurre lo siguiente dentro de uno/dos años: hacienda bloquea el acceso a los exchanges de alts desde España. Si quieren seguir operando, les requiere un listado con las operaciones en los años previos de sus clientes españoles. Con esos listados van a por ti. Es exactamente lo mismo que pasó con el juego. Esa es la posibilidad que me preocupa.


----------



## Kondarra (27 May 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Os estan poniendo el ojete bueno...y lo que os queda. Animo shitcoiners!





Me parece que tu ojete tampoco está intacto ahora mismo Ahora, si eso te consuela...


----------



## Divad (27 May 2017)

Será un guiño para que aprovechen las ofertas los que comienzan el ramadán?

Los últimos que han entrado deben de estar de los nervios y mejor no hablar de los que compraron a 2800$ el btc. La regla de oro para cualquiera que entre es hold.

El club bitcoñero sacando bilis cuando Bitcoin está haciendo ofertas de casi 1000$ :: eso sí, sigue la insistencia de que se venda las alts y se compre btc o se vuelva al FIAT.

Días anteriores haciendo publicidad de las criptomonedas con WannaCry, ahora mensaje de lo volátil que es el nuevo sistema y después vendrá la siguiente corrida hasta la siguiente corrección.

El rebote será más fuerte cuanto más baje. La tendencia es alcista hasta que se coma el FIAT, luego será lateral.

Disfrutad del finde!

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## remonster (27 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Me parece que tu ojete tampoco está intacto ahora mismo Ahora, si eso te consuela...



Mis ordenes de recompra de cheap bitcoins funcionando de maravilla. Lo unico que me preocupa es que sólo van hasta 1500. A mi no me va los juegos anales...


----------



## ciberobrero (27 May 2017)

davitin dijo:


> A el no le afecta.
> Remonster cambio sus bitcoins a Fíat en cuando vio que llegaban a un valor determinado...debió hacerse caquita pensando que su retiro dorado se esfumaba, en lugar de aguantar....ahora se dedica a pasearse por los hilos altcoins con el batín oliendo a sobaco y los dientes llenos de sarro (ya no necesita arreglarse para ir a trabajar, desde que se hizo millonario).



Monster ya era rico (en terminos relativos al forero medio) antes de meterse en bitcoin y lo recomendaba personalmente cuando estaba a 5 euros... además como es un tio con mundo y mas listo que los zorros, a estas alturas tendrá cuenta en las islas caiman. Monster está a otro nivel, en inversiones y en la vida real, por mucho que os escueza.


----------



## juli (27 May 2017)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Te estan dando tanto que tienes el culo escocido eh???



Te gustaría , eh , marujita ? Pues va a ser que te tienes que joder. 

Va...tú sigue dándole a la anchoa, que para éso, saber no es indispensable, aunque que te voy a contar yo a tí de éso. 

Eso sí...al ignore cagando hostias. Un tonto menos.


----------



## remonster (27 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Te gustaría , eh , marujita ? Pues va a ser que te tienes que joder.
> 
> Va...tú sigue dándole a la anchoa, que para éso, saber no es indispensable, aunque que te voy a contar yo a tí de éso.
> 
> Eso sí...al ignore cagando hostias. Un tonto menos.



Antes de ignorar al forero veterano leete su último post...a ver si aprendéis a escuchar y respetar a los veteranos!


----------



## davitin (27 May 2017)

Empieza a subir tímidamente la capitalización total de las altcoins... OS digo que hoy habrá una recuperación parcial.


----------



## remonster (27 May 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Empieza a subir tímidamente la capitalización total de las altcoins... OS digo que hoy habrá una recuperación parcial.



Que si davitin...que siempre hay rebote...otra cosa es que se mantenga...


----------



## paketazo (27 May 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Mis ordenes de recompra de cheap bitcoins funcionando de maravilla. Lo unico que me preocupa es que sólo van hasta 1500. A mi no me va los juegos anales...



Si señor, 1500$ marca como una diana ahora mismo.

Podrá hacer algo de derrapada, o quedarse un poco corto, pero creo que cualquiera lo ve.

No obstante, tengo dudas si tras el rebote que vendrá...que será pronto al ritmo de bajada, retomaremos tendencia...la duda me la siembra el volumen movido en esta ocasión en la subida.

Sea como sea, no se pueden adelantar acontecimientos, ahora toca lo que toca, y era, es y seguramente, será una purga necesaria en todos los aspecto, tanto para lo que valdrá algo en un futuro, como lo que se quedará seco como la mojama.

Creo que ya los que llevan tiempo en el barco y ven aproximarse tormentas, simplemente bajan al camarote y esperan, sin embargo los que acaban de subirse, permanecen en cubierta esperando ver algún claro en el horizonte, y probablemente durante esta espera acaben devorados por alguna ola.

La tranquilidad la da el costo 0, que supongo tu ya tienes desde hace mucho tiempo, y esa tranquilidad es la que generalmente suele terminar dando la victoria.

Suerte a todos, y como os comenté hace unos días, hay que salir de la fiesta mientras esta no se acaba, por que luego hay "marabunta" en las puertas de salida, y muchos pueden acabar pisoteados.

Un saludo y buen sábado a todos.


----------



## davitin (27 May 2017)

Por favor, no hagáis caso a esta tropa.....están troleando el hilo, se aburren, hoy es sábado.


----------



## remonster (27 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Si señor, 1500$ marca como una diana ahora mismo.
> 
> Podrá hacer algo de derrapada, o quedarse un poco corto, pero creo que cualquiera lo ve.
> 
> ...



Paketazo, a quien siempre da gusto leer, percibe bien la sitaución...

Mis órdenes llegan a 1500 y no más abajo pq ya tenía una pasta indecente en el exchange y me estaban haciendo más preguntas de la cuenta


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (27 May 2017)

alejoB dijo:


> No tiene forma hasta que la tiene. Si esto de las criptos va a más, que lo irá, veremos. Quién nos asegura que no ocurre lo siguiente dentro de uno/dos años: hacienda bloquea el acceso a los exchanges de alts desde España. Si quieren seguir operando, les requiere un listado con las operaciones en los años previos de sus clientes españoles. Con esos listados van a por ti. Es exactamente lo mismo que pasó con el juego. Esa es la posibilidad que me preocupa.



Tan fácil como usar un VPN para saltarse esas restricciones. Y a día de hoy la mayoría de estos exchanges no tienen ningún registro sobre el lugar de residencia de sus clientes. Me reitero, mientras solo sean intercambios de "cromos" no creo que pase nada.


----------



## bizkaiarober (27 May 2017)

Lo reconozco, he sido un PARDILLO!

Me interesé en esto seriamente en abril. El primer jueves de mayo me decidí a registrarme en kraken pero tardaban en verificar y al cabo de semana y media me registré en coinbase.

Entre las dudas que tenía y ser reacio a enviar mi dni he tardado casi un mes desde que me decidí hasta que hice la primera compra: ether a 98 euros. El martes por la mañana he comprado más ethers a 164 euros.

Durante todo este tiempo, mientras me decidía y preparaba las cuentas veía como todo subía y pensaba "por qué no? si btc ha llegado a esos precios, por qué va a ser tan raro que ether suba tanto en tan poco tiempo..." 
Y ya sospechaba que después del hype del evento del lunes esto caería, pero pensando en los 2000 euros de btc tenía miedo a perder lo que pensaba que era un buen precio...

En fin, no he visto la cotización desde ayer tarde y estaba a 140 euros. Leyendo burbuja y trollbox me imagino como estará...

Lo único que me fastidia de esta caída es no haber invertido ahora y conseguir más ethers por lo mismo que he pagado. Porque si algo he respetado a rajatabla es no meter más dinero del que puedas perder "sin pestañear".

Además, creo que esto es el futuro y entrando ahora en unos años se ganará un buen pellizco. 

Pero fastidia, nada más empezar ser tan PARDILLO !


----------



## Divad (27 May 2017)

Alguien ve normal que suban todas a la vez? ::

El juego está totalmente controlado por los listos, balancean las criptos para que el recorrido no sea tan descaradamente alcista. Cuando llega el balanceo en vez de tratar de encontrar una respuesta a lo sucedido se trolea para acojonar y que se malvenda las fichas compradas.

Los ricos bitcoñoeros presumen tanto que se pasan horas en foros infundiendo miedo...

Ciberobreo huele a Sr. Mojón... Sabe que se llevó un owned épico y mejor no dar la cara para que no se le recuerde cada día :: 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Merlin (27 May 2017)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Monster ya era rico (en terminos relativos al forero medio) antes de meterse en bitcoin y lo recomendaba personalmente cuando estaba a 5 euros... además como es un tio con mundo y mas listo que los zorros, a estas alturas tendrá cuenta en las islas caiman. Monster está a otro nivel, en inversiones y en la vida real, por mucho que os escueza.



Yo me alegro mucho por Monster y le deseo lo mejor a él y todos los participantes de este hilo y del hilo del principal. 

Pero estoy flipando que vengais gente a este hilo a regodearse en la caída de las criptos, máxime cuando puede haber conforeros que estén perdiendo dinero momentáneamente (no es mi caso).

A ver cuando borramos de una vez la estúpida y artificial diferencia entre Bitcoin y altcoins y nos damos cuenta que estamos todos en el mismo barco y que nuestro principal enemigo es la gente que se opone a la adopción masiva de criptodivisas.

Yo me he alegrado públicamente del subidón de Bitcoin y en Forocoches la he defendido muchas veces en las 2/3 últimas semanas, siendo que yo no tengo ni un céntimo metido en BTC, yo soy un Rippleboy. 

Y lo voy a seguir haciendo, porque creo que Bitcoin es un gran proyecto y porque creo que la tecnología del Blockchain y las criptomonedas son un genial invento que beneficiará a la humanidad y, por tanto, algunas de ellas (no las 700, pero sí algunas) serán adoptadas masivamente.

Por favor, reflexionemos un poco (yo el primero) antes de escribir un post.


----------



## Kondarra (27 May 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Mis ordenes de recompra de cheap bitcoins funcionando de maravilla. Lo unico que me preocupa es que sólo van hasta 1500. A mi no me va los juegos anales...





Y si a ti te está yendo sensacional esta bajada ¿por qué asumes que a nosotros nos está destrozando?


----------



## auricooro (27 May 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver...una bajadita y ya esta todo el mundo acojonado y los buitres revoloteando?
> 
> Apretar el culo, el lunes vuelve a entrar toda la pasta que esta saliendo, eso es seguro.



O está un año bajando... Basta con mirar los graficos de bitcoin, ya bajó en su día de más de 1000 a menos de 200. Jugar en mercados tan volatiles te permite ganar mucho o perder mucho, pero esto no es nada nuevo, basta con ver la burbuja punto com de principios de siglo.


----------



## paketazo (27 May 2017)

Recordad que hace unos días se posteó un chart de BTC desde sus inicios en los exchangers.

Subidas desde centavos hasta los 10$, bajadas a 1$, escaladas a 50$...Estamos hablando de bajadas de un 80% y subidas de un 10X de manera relativamente cotidiana.

Bien es cierto, que se movía poco volumen de $ en aquellos momentos, pero dejaba entrever que la volatilidad sería el pan de cada día.

Pensad que en la gran subida anterior, se superaron los 1000$ viniendo desde 2 dígitos, y que luego se cayo hasta ciento y pico dólares (hablo de memoria)...

¿Cuántos de los que estáis aquí, y habéis invertido la semana pasado...pongamos 10.000$ seríais capaces de aguantar viendo que esos 10K se convierten en 1000$?

Estoy "quemado" de ver cosas así...aun no hace tanto, leía en foros de bolsa, a gente que se metió en Gowex, NPG, Banco Popular...invirtiendo hasta 200K € en picos de cotización...¡lo han perdido todo!...y no eran precisamente millonarios.

Tenéis por ahí foros para certificar lo que os cuento.

Solo os pido de nuevo, que recapacitéis...todos queremos soñar, y soñar pasa por vernos en el caribe con 4 chavalas el tiempo que nos apetezca (las chavalas cambian cada semana)...pero ahora con los pies en el suelo...las cosas difícilmente se repiten dos veces...para cuanto más 700 veces o más, que son las altcoins que hay.

Todos y cada uno de los holders de una altcoin que han metido 1000$ sueñan con convertirlo en millones, y eso no pasará...si de 700 logran implementar su tecnología y extenderla una docena, sería ya un porcentaje estadístico increíble...y de esas 12 alguno de los que andamos por aquí estamos dentro, ya sería el no va más.

Vengo del OTC, Pink, Nasdaq low float...y siempre es la misma historia...no quiero aburriros, pero os diré ya por última vez que en el momento que dobléis, recuperéis la inversión inicial, y la guardáis en el colchón, lejos de exchangers.

Por muy bonito que pinte esto, yo el pan lo pago en €, la luz por trasferencia bancaria, y las "putas" en efectivo.

¿mañana?...ojala que podamos reírnos y brindar, pero yo dejé de soñar hace muchos años...que no de intentarlo.

Mucho cuidado, y los cuartos del pan, a buen recaudo.


----------



## Kondarra (27 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Yo me alegro mucho por Monster y le deseo lo mejor a él y todos los participantes de este hilo y del hilo del principal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Esto es un foro de España. España está llena de españoles. La mayoría de los españoles no conocen la empatía, disfrutan del mal ajeno y les atormenta el triunfo de otros. Nada nuevo bajo el sol, hoy a muchos les toca ponerse el traje de cuñao. Mola pasarse hoy por aquí a decir que tienes una pasta indecente en un exchange. En estas ocasiones se ve cómo es cada uno. 

De hoy me quedo con el comentario del compañero bizkaiarober, que compró ethers a 164€, reconociendo que la ha liado (no porque hayas sido un pardillo, no le des vueltas). Me quedo con esa humildad, bravo. Siempre hay que quedarse con lo bueno.


----------



## davitin (27 May 2017)

Que desagradables las intervenciones de un par de foreros, tratando de "mataos" y de poco menos que de gilipollas al resto....anda y que os den por el culo, para eso no escribías, payasos.

Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 27-may-2017 at 12:58 ----------




auricooro dijo:


> O está un año bajando... Basta con mirar los graficos de bitcoin, ya bajó en su día de más de 1000 a menos de 200. Jugar en mercados tan volatiles te permite ganar mucho o perder mucho, pero esto no es nada nuevo, basta con ver la burbuja punto com de principios de siglo.



Cada uno ya acepta el riesgo, nadie se mete en esto sin saberlo, no se trata de convencer a nadie.

A mi desde luego los cuatro cuñaos que han entrado al hilo a JODER no me han convencido de nada.

Con los años uno desarrolla un sexto sentido para detectar a la gente que te hace comentarios simplemente por el placer de Joder...,desde el que te dice que la chica estupenda que te has ligado no es para tanto hasta el que te dice que no cojas tal trabajo por que es una mierda y no te conviene (para acto seguido echar el la solicitud).

Si, hay gente así, yo Los conozco.

Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## remonster (27 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Yo me alegro mucho por Monster y le deseo lo mejor a él y todos los participantes de este hilo y del hilo del principal.
> 
> Pero estoy flipando que vengais gente a este hilo a regodearse en la caída de las criptos, máxime cuando puede haber conforeros que estén perdiendo dinero momentáneamente (no es mi caso).
> 
> ...



El problema es que no ves la diferencia entre.ripple y bitcoin o litecoin. Ese es el problema, que no estudiaís lo suficiente antes de meter pasta

---------- Post added 27-may-2017 at 15:16 ----------




Kondarra dijo:


> Y si a ti te está yendo sensacional esta bajada ¿por qué asumes que a nosotros nos está destrozando?



Porque yo me muevo planificando correcciones de un 60% y aqui una gran mayoría (no todos) sólo pensais que sólo sube y no entendéis el impacto que tiene la volatilidad en viestra operativa.

Además en bitcoin ya tengo hecho mis beneficios y puedo emplear una operativa de venta gradual sembrando tras la cotización un reguero de órdenes de compra que hace que tanto si sube como si baja yo encantado.


----------



## Kondarra (27 May 2017)

remonster dijo:


> El problema es que no ves la diferencia entre.ripple y bitcoin o litecoin. Ese es el problema, que no estudiaís lo suficiente antes de meter pasta
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-may-2017 at 15:16 ----------
> 
> ...





En vez de reírte del que pierde, ¿por qué no nos aportas tus conocimientos para entender tu operativa? Sería un gran aporte. Piensa en el karma!!

Por otro lado desde hace un tiempo tenía la desagradable sensación de que esto parecía jauja. Es lo típico que no quieres decir por el miedo al gafe.


----------



## remonster (27 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> En vez de reírte del que pierde, ¿por qué no nos aportas tus conocimientos para entender tu operativa? Sería un gran aporte. Piensa en el karma!!
> 
> Por otro lado desde hace un tiempo tenía la desagradable sensación de que esto parecía jauja. Es lo típico que no quieres decir por el miedo al gafe.



Todos los veteranos llevamos años aportando y nos hemos cansado de los cretinos que venían a vender su shitcoin y a trollear el hilo del bitcoin. Ahora toca joderse. No me río de nadie. Me alegro por la lección que se están llevando algunos. Eso vale más que las pesetas, así que deberían alegrarse también.


----------



## coque42 (27 May 2017)

Bueno señores, como veis las criptomonedas, hoy se han metido una hostia increíble. ¿recobrará su tendencia al alza o se irá a valores de 1000-1200?


----------



## Divad (27 May 2017)

Cuando vuelvan a subir las altsc volveréis a la cueva pidiendo a gritos que compren bitcoins que están en oferta y siempre sube 

No hace falta ser un experto para darse cuenta que blockchain acabará siendo de uso común para todos. Quienes lo vieron venir en su momento se metieron en Bitcoin y a holdear. Ahora el reparto del juego ha cambiado y ETH desde mi punto de vista van de farol tejiendo la nueva pirámide digital sin llamar la atención del juego y jugadores.



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ninfireblade (27 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> En vez de reírte del que pierde, ¿por qué no nos aportas tus conocimientos para entender tu operativa? Sería un gran aporte. Piensa en el karma!!
> 
> Por otro lado desde hace un tiempo tenía la desagradable sensación de que esto parecía jauja. Es lo típico que no quieres decir por el miedo al gafe.




Se os ha intentado enseñar, incluso se ha creado un hilo llamando "shitcoins" a las alts, se ha dicho por activa y por pasiva, pero que habeis hecho ? Floodear un hilo con tematica diferente a la que se habia creado (bitcoin) obligandonos a abandonar el foro.

¿ Y ahora resulta que no aportamos ? No me alegro de las desgracias de nadie, pero no me sorprende porque se veia venir. Algunos ya pasamos por esto hace mucho.

Dentro de unos años los foreros de este hilo habran aprendido la leccion. Intentaran explicarselo a recien llegados y volvera a pasar lo mismo.


----------



## davitin (27 May 2017)

Yo sólo digo que el que quiera aprovechar el próximo subidón que compre ahora....no tiene pinta de que vaya a bajar más, y subir subirá seguro otra vez.

Por cierto, para mi, eth y etc (sobretodo eth) se confirman como monedas muy estables.

Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 27-may-2017 at 14:41 ----------




ninfireblade dijo:


> Se os ha intentado enseñar, incluso se ha creado un hilo llamando "shitcoins" a las alts, se ha dicho por activa y por pasiva, pero que habeis hecho ? Floodear un hilo con tematica diferente a la que se habia creado (bitcoin) obligandonos a abandonar el foro.
> 
> ¿ Y ahora resulta que no aportamos ? No me alegro de las desgracias de nadie, pero no me sorprende porque se veia venir. Algunos ya pasamos por esto hace mucho.
> 
> Dentro de unos años los foreros de este hilo habran aprendido la leccion. Intentaran explicarselo a recien llegados y volvera a pasar lo mismo.



De quien hablas? Yo no he perdido un duro ni con la bajada.

Y por favor, para el resto....este hilo es cojonudo, no os dejéis sugestionar por estos trolls.

Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ninfireblade (27 May 2017)

davitin dijo:


> De quien hablas? Yo no he perdido un duro ni con la bajada.




Yo tampoco.


----------



## Kondarra (27 May 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Se os ha intentado enseñar, incluso se ha creado un hilo llamando "shitcoins" a las alts, se ha dicho por activa y por pasiva, pero que habeis hecho ? Floodear un hilo con tematica diferente a la que se habia creado (bitcoin) obligandonos a abandonar el foro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Creo que la mayoría de los que estamos por aquí no hemos reventado ningún hilo, así que vuestro comportamiento me parece infantil, más cuando vuestra amada altcoin (de la que muchos por aquí tenemos algo y no es que la denostemos), está perdiendo lo mismo que ETH, por ejemplo, y no mucho menos que otras. 
Pero lo dicho, que cada cual proceda como le apetezca. 

Nunca entenderé la guerra entre alts.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (27 May 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Se os ha intentado enseñar, incluso se ha creado un hilo llamando "shitcoins" a las alts, se ha dicho por activa y por pasiva, pero que habeis hecho ? Floodear un hilo con tematica diferente a la que se habia creado (bitcoin) obligandonos a abandonar el foro.
> 
> ¿ Y ahora resulta que no aportamos ? No me alegro de las desgracias de nadie, pero no me sorprende porque se veia venir. Algunos ya pasamos por esto hace mucho.
> 
> Dentro de unos años los foreros de este hilo habran aprendido la leccion. Intentaran explicarselo a recien llegados y volvera a pasar lo mismo.



Pero seguro q en el hilo de bitcoin tb habra alguno q ha comprado estos dias y tb os hace gracia parece.


----------



## coque42 (27 May 2017)

Los que la han cagado de verdad son los que van apalancados, después de la minibajada que pegó el 25 muchos abrirían posiciones a largo...


----------



## psiloman (27 May 2017)

Sin ánimo de entrar en polémicas, que si btc o altcoins, no estoy casado con ninguna moneda, lo que estoy observando hoy es una fortaleza increíble de ETH.

Va a acabar el día probablemente en positivo o cerca, respecto a BTC, y eso, en un día como hoy, indica que hay un árbol que da sombra aparte de BTC, sin denostar a este último, ojalá tuviera en mis manos 100.

Analizando el mercado en BTC en lugar de dólares, se observa lo que ya se venía intuyendo, hay dos grupos, btc-eth-ltc y dash-xrm un poco por debajo, y por otro lado las monedas de mucha emisión como XRP-STR-NEM, que han bajado más.

En entornos volátiles ETH es una opción si no se quiere salir a Fiat, actuaré en consecuencia en otra ocasión. Aunque ya cambié algunos valores a ETH estos dos últimos días, podía haberlo hecho en mayor medida y estaría lloviendo un poco menos.


----------



## Kondarra (27 May 2017)

Como decía otro compañero y, al menos hasta ahora, el comportamiento de ETH ha sido "bastante bueno", calcado a BTC. 
Ya antes tenía claro que sería mi moneda fetiche, ahora más.

Yo tampoco he perdido ni un euro, al contrario. Lo que sí es verdad es que esta movida me ha abierto los ojos y poco a poco sacaré lo invertido y a jugar gratis.


----------



## davitin (27 May 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Sin ánimo de entrar en polémicas, que si btc o altcoins, no estoy casado con ninguna moneda, lo que estoy observando hoy es una fortaleza increíble de ETH.
> 
> Va a acabar el día probablemente en positivo o cerca, respecto a BTC, y eso, en un día como hoy, indica que hay un árbol que da sombra aparte de BTC, sin denostar a este último, ojalá tuviera en mis manos 100.
> 
> ...



Que opinas de ETC?


----------



## psiloman (27 May 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Que opinas de ETC?



ETC seguirá la regla de tener el 10 % aproximado del valor de ETH. Se va cumpliendo a rajatabla.

La última subida de ETC la enganché porque había un diferencial grande con ETH, y se cumplió. Pero vendí arriba cambiándo los ETC por ETH directamente en Kraken.

A futuro no sabría decirte, yo la uso para especular. Me interesa más ETH y las ramas que salen de su tronco.

Si es cierto que viendo como se está comportando se puede ganar dinero con ella. Eso debería sernos suficiente no?.


----------



## ninfireblade (27 May 2017)

Ahora a vueltas con el ETH. Está claro que algunos ni a palos aprendeis.


----------



## davitin (27 May 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Ahora a vueltas con el ETH. Está claro que algunos ni a palos aprendeis.



Al estercolero con el resto de Ignorados


----------



## ciberobrero (27 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Yo me alegro mucho por Monster y le deseo lo mejor a él y todos los participantes de este hilo y del hilo del principal.
> 
> Pero estoy flipando que vengais gente a este hilo a regodearse en la caída de las criptos, máxime cuando puede haber conforeros que estén perdiendo dinero momentáneamente (no es mi caso).
> 
> ...




No vengo a regodearme de nada ni apoyo especialmente a Bitcoin. Monster tiene sus motivos personales para apoyar a Bitcoin pero yo soy especulador, además un especulador honesto, de moralidad neutra, puedo leer sobre uno u otro proyecto pero cuando veo que todas suben a la par (mercado totalmente correlado) y cada comunidad defiende a capa y espada "lo suyo", sabes que, en realidad, todo es más o menos lo mismo frente a una subida tan bestial en una semana, y que la subida no se debe a "la adopción", ni a "nuevos clientes de Kraken o Coinbase", porque cuando llegan esas noticias típicamente es tarde.

Cuando le estás sacando unos cuantos miles a XRP y los desarrolladores te confirman que es un ñordo porque no tiene nada que ver con el posible negocio que tenga la empresa, y aún así XRP sube... tienes que dar las gracias de poder salir con beneficios, porque estás siendo o tonto o avaricioso y, en cualquier caso, el karma se va a ensañar contigo. ¡Por Dios! que me he sacado en 3 meses el sueldo bruto de 4 años. Eso era suficiente para mi, pensé en volver a meterme, pero una voz karmática me dijo que no abusara de la avaricia, y la hice caso.

Os invito a leer mi post de anteayer titulado "No os quedéis a pagar la fiesta". Cuánta gente me dio el thanks? 4 míseros thanks tiene, y ninguno de foreros regulares del hilo salvo paketazo, únicamente porque era un post disidente fuera del dogma siemprealcista que se apoderó del hilo. La psicología de masas es la que es, me temo.

Lo que me molesta es que se me insulte como lo han hecho foreros cuyo tiempo sería mejor invertido en el logopeda que viendo gráficas que son en su mayoría ruido o inventándose que si "listos" están comprando ETC, cuando yo aporté razonamientos fundamentados. Esto es un foro de burbuja inmobiliaria y lo que ha ocurrido ha sido un pico de libro, todas las señales estaban ahí, y vuestras reacciones han sido igualmente de libro, incluidos los insultos.


----------



## davitin (27 May 2017)

Chicos, una pregunta un poco fuera de tema (pero dentro)...conoceis alguna pagina web independiente de los exchanges, pero que pueda utilizar los graficos que hay en ellos y que permita trazar lineas y ese tipo de cosas y de alguna manera que quede grabado el analisis tecnico? lo digo por que por ejemplo bittrex tiene un grafico de puta madre que te deja hacer de todo con el , pero el de poloniex es muy basico, ademas de que hay que trazar las lineas de soporte, tendencia, etc, cada vez que te metes en la pagina.

Pd: Y ya puestos alguna app android tipo blockfolio pero que sirva con todos los exchanges(o los principales)?


----------



## ciberobrero (27 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Alguien ve normal que suban todas a la vez? ::
> 
> El juego está totalmente controlado por los listos, balancean las criptos para que el recorrido no sea tan descaradamente alcista. Cuando llega el balanceo en vez de tratar de encontrar una respuesta a lo sucedido se trolea para acojonar y que se malvenda las fichas compradas.
> 
> ...




Sus poderes psíquicos cabalísticos no le han ayudado esta vez, señor Divad.

No soy Sr. Mojón. Mojón tiene pinta de ser bastante más rico que yo, así que no tengo esa suerte. Yo he tenido varias reencarnaciones en el foro ya, y mi aventura en blockchain empezó recientemente, como digo, a raíz de querer hacer una operación monetaria, a pesar de que se me recomendó hace años.

Igualmente digo que yo no soy pro-bitcoin, pero si soy burbujista escéptico, abrazo los principios de este foro, y me sorprende no ya que foreros veteranos suspendan sus alertas burbujistas (o que nunca las hayan aprendido), sino que se enfrenten directamente a ellas.


----------



## davitin (27 May 2017)

Bueno, ahi lo teneis...ETH casi a 160 y ETC casi a 15...se esta recuperando la cosa, todo en el mismo dia HOYGA.

---------- Post added 27-may-2017 at 16:35 ----------

Eth y Etc se estan recuperando...si hubieseis comprado cuando estaban en su parte baja ahoa ya estariais ganando beneficio...pero muchos le habeis hecho caso a los espabilaos que han entrado a joder el hilo metiendo miedo, y peor aun, mas de uno habra vendido con perdidas.

Tener cuidado con estos hilos y estos foros por que tambien pueden ser puntos de desinformacion.

En fin.


----------



## plus ultra (27 May 2017)

En breve ETC entrara en el exchange BTCC .


----------



## davitin (27 May 2017)

La capitalizacion total de las altcoins esta ahora mismo a 70.000 millones de dolares, hace no mucho creo que estaba a 50 y pico, con un maximo de mas de 80.000 antes del "crash"...esta entrando pasta a expuertas otra vez, los que tienen cash estan comprando a precio de ganga.

Yo ya lo dije..estas cifras de capitalizacion estan para quedarse y seguir aumentando, pensad una cosa...el tema de las criptos es cada vez mas popular, ergo entra mas pasta, y estamos en el principio.

P.d: Que raro, ya no se oye a ningun "gorila"...cuidado con los "guruses"...


----------



## Kondarra (27 May 2017)

ciberobrero dijo:


> No vengo a regodearme de nada ni apoyo especialmente a Bitcoin. Monster tiene sus motivos personales para apoyar a Bitcoin pero yo soy especulador, además un especulador honesto, de moralidad neutra, puedo leer sobre uno u otro proyecto pero cuando veo que todas suben a la par (mercado totalmente correlado) y cada comunidad defiende a capa y espada "lo suyo", sabes que, en realidad, todo es más o menos lo mismo frente a una subida tan bestial en una semana, y que la subida no se debe a "la adopción", ni a "nuevos clientes de Kraken o Coinbase", porque cuando llegan esas noticias típicamente es tarde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





¿Puedes poner enlace al post que comentas por favor? (Con Tapatalk cuesta buscar? He estado un poco en modo diagonal últimamente...
Decir que yo al menos valoro comentarios contrarios al todo alcista, faltaría más. De hecho esa era mi principal queja del hilo de btc...


----------



## Merlin (27 May 2017)

ciberobrero dijo:


> No vengo a regodearme de nada ni apoyo especialmente a Bitcoin. Monster tiene sus motivos personales para apoyar a Bitcoin pero yo soy especulador, además un especulador honesto, de moralidad neutra, puedo leer sobre uno u otro proyecto pero cuando veo que todas suben a la par (mercado totalmente correlado) y cada comunidad defiende a capa y espada "lo suyo", sabes que, en realidad, todo es más o menos lo mismo frente a una subida tan bestial en una semana, y que la subida no se debe a "la adopción", ni a "nuevos clientes de Kraken o Coinbase", porque cuando llegan esas noticias típicamente es tarde.
> 
> Cuando le estás sacando unos cuantos miles a XRP y los desarrolladores te confirman que es un ñordo porque no tiene nada que ver con el posible negocio que tenga la empresa, y aún así XRP sube... tienes que dar las gracias de poder salir con beneficios, porque estás siendo o tonto o avaricioso y, en cualquier caso, el karma se va a ensañar contigo. ¡Por Dios! que me he sacado en 3 meses el sueldo bruto de 4 años. Eso era suficiente para mi, pensé en volver a meterme, pero una voz karmática me dijo que no abusara de la avaricia, y la hice caso.
> 
> ...



¿Entonces dices que eres especulador y burbujista a la vez? ::

¿Un desarrollador de Ripple dice que XRP es un ñordo? ¿Y cuál es la fuente para que podamos leerla todos?

Y ya se que no te refieres a mí en el último párrafo, pero te puede leer alguien que no sepa de que va el tema, así que lo dejaré claro: yo no he insultado a nadie en los hilos de criptomonedas.


----------



## alejoB (27 May 2017)

¿Nadie más se ha preocupado del tema de Hacienda con las alts? ¿Nadie más se ha informado? ¿estoy loco por preocuparme por estas cosas?


----------



## psiloman (27 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> ¿Puedes poner enlace al post que comentas por favor? (Con Tapatalk cuesta buscar? He estado un poco en modo diagonal últimamente...
> Decir que yo al menos valoro comentarios contrarios al todo alcista, faltaría más. De hecho esa era mi principal queja del hilo de btc...



Hay que escuchar todo tipo de opiniones. Sin embargo me cuesta entender como gente supuestamente con mentalidad abierta en su día como para comprar bitcoins, cuando nadie daba, literalmente, un euro por ellos, no entienden que el mundo de las criptos va a ser plural, y que algunas han venido para quedarse.

Quizá nazcan pronto las que sustituyan a las actuales, o quizá el Sistema aproveche algunas para sus fines, eso se me escapa. Pero esto es imparable.

El que sea imparable no quiere decir que no podamos perder hasta la camisa ojo, por eso hay que escuchar a todo el mundo. A los que nos dan consejos de prudencia bienintencionados y a los que los hacen con otros propósitos.

En definitiva hay que saber nadar y guardar la ropa, pero el que no arriesga no gana.


----------



## lewis (27 May 2017)

alejoB dijo:


> ¿Nadie más se ha preocupado del tema de Hacienda con las alts? ¿Nadie más se ha informado? ¿estoy loco por preocuparme por estas cosas?



Hasta hoy cuando entra en tu cuenta dinero: 
-hasta 6000€ el 19%.
- 6000 a 50000 el 21%.
- Más de 50000 el 23%.

Lo que pase mañana no lo sabemos ni nos preocupa.


----------



## paketazo (27 May 2017)

alejoB dijo:


> ¿Nadie más se ha preocupado del tema de Hacienda con las alts? ¿Nadie más se ha informado? ¿estoy loco por preocuparme por estas cosas?



¿Has declarado algún incremento de capital derivado de la compraventa de altcoins?


¿Que problema tienes?

¿Quién sabe que tienes altcoins?

¿Dónde las tienes?

¿Cómo las has comprado?

¿Cómo las has vendido?

¿A dónde has enviado el dinero de la venta?

Si para todo lo dicho antes tienes respuesta documentada, no hay ningún tipo de problema si quieres declarar lo obtenido.

Eso sí, acuérdate de decírselo a tu gestor o pregunta en hacienda y diles que quieres tributar plusvalías por venta de activos cuando declares renta.

Si vendes acciones de telefónica con plusvalías ellos lo saben...si vendes BTC en localbitcoins, no, no lo saben...hasta dudo si lo sabrán si lo haces en kraken coinbase etc. todo depende de la cuantía claro.

Un saludo


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (27 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿Has declarado algún incremento de capital derivado de la compraventa de altcoins?
> 
> 
> ¿Que problema tienes?
> ...



Que yo sepa no les llega notificación alguna. Lo único que activa sus alarmas es la entrada de dinero en tu cuenta, pero incluso eso si es en varias transferencias menores puede pasar desapercibido.


----------



## spala (27 May 2017)

alejoB dijo:


> ¿Nadie más se ha preocupado del tema de Hacienda con las alts? ¿Nadie más se ha informado? ¿estoy loco por preocuparme por estas cosas?



a caso hacienda se preocupa por ti?

ahora en serio, no se nada, supongo q cotizas el irpf y punto,
igual que ganar en un casino vamos.


----------



## ciberobrero (27 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> ¿Puedes poner enlace al post que comentas por favor? (Con Tapatalk cuesta buscar? He estado un poco en modo diagonal últimamente...
> Decir que yo al menos valoro comentarios contrarios al todo alcista, faltaría más. De hecho esa era mi principal queja del hilo de btc...



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...8-especulacion-altcoins-384.html#post19453199



Merlin dijo:


> ¿Entonces dices que eres especulador y burbujista a la vez? ::
> 
> ¿Un desarrollador de Ripple dice que XRP es un ñordo? ¿Y cuál es la fuente para que podamos leerla todos?
> 
> Y ya se que no te refieres a mí en el último párrafo, pero te puede leer alguien que no sepa de que va el tema, así que lo dejaré claro: yo no he insultado a nadie en los hilos de criptomonedas.



En Consensus lo dejaron bien claro, y esto lo he leido varias veces en varios sitios incluido este hilo. El XRP no tiene nada que ver con la red Ripple.

No me refería a ti. Me refería al grupo de siemprealcistas en general. Y sí, burbujista y especulador, hay alguna incompatibilidad?


----------



## alejoB (27 May 2017)

Gracias a todos. No he sacado nada a fiat, pero en algún momento quiero hacerlo. Lo que no quiero es que cuando lo haga, acabe teniendo problemas por no haber declarado los beneficios en criptos los años anteriores.

¿Mis problemas? supongo que los de todos: operaciones registradas en los exchanges que uso, pero muchas de ellas perdidas para siempre (exchanges cerrados). Si hago las cuentas con las operaciones que tengo, salen bastantes más beneficios de los que son, ya que muchas coins vendidas en un exchange se compraron en otro, y no tengo justificación.
¿Mis miedos? ya lo he dicho antes, problemas cuando necesite sacar y que hacienda acabe teniendo acceso a los datos (además parciales) de los exchanges, con consiguientes elevadas sanciones, por más incluso de lo que haya ganado.


----------



## davitin (27 May 2017)

alejoB dijo:


> Gracias a todos. No he sacado nada a fiat, pero en algún momento quiero hacerlo. Lo que no quiero es que cuando lo haga, acabe teniendo problemas por no haber declarado los beneficios en criptos los años anteriores.
> 
> ¿Mis problemas? supongo que los de todos: operaciones registradas en los exchanges que uso, pero muchas de ellas perdidas para siempre (exchanges cerrados). Si hago las cuentas con las operaciones que tengo, salen bastantes más beneficios de los que son, ya que muchas coins vendidas en un exchange se compraron en otro, y no tengo justificación.
> ¿Mis miedos? ya lo he dicho antes, problemas cuando necesite sacar y que hacienda acabe teniendo acceso a los datos (además parciales) de los exchanges, con consiguientes elevadas sanciones, por más incluso de lo que haya ganado.



Una cosa...se puede pedir algun tipo de facturas a los exchanges?


----------



## common sense (27 May 2017)

Ahora, que parece que la tormenta amaina, que ha pasado?

Porque en un dia de la semana pasada la capitalizacion subio de 80 a 90, y despues en 24 horas bajo a 57?

Los que sabeis de bolsa, habeis visto este tipo de movimientos antes? Ha sido provocado por los bots y stop loss que se dispararon? 
Alguna teoria?


----------



## alejoB (27 May 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Una cosa...se puede pedir algun tipo de facturas a los exchanges?



En los de alts (tipo Polo, trex, etc.) lo dudo. Lo que si tienes es la lista de movimientos (que puedes exportar en formato csv).

Segunda parte: ¿va a aceptar Hacienda un simple fichero de texto como justificación de beneficios?

---------- Post added 27-may-2017 at 20:03 ----------




lewis dijo:


> Hasta hoy cuando entra en tu cuenta dinero:
> -hasta 6000€ el 19%.
> - 6000 a 50000 el 21%.
> - Más de 50000 el 23%.
> ...



Una cuestión: supongamos que entran 100K euros en tu cuenta. ¿no te va a preguntar hacienda que de dónde salen? 

Si le dices del trading, ¿no te van a sancionar por no haberlo declarado? 

Si no le dices del trading, ¿cómo les explicas que obtuviste las criptos que has vendido por fiat?

Por todo este tipo de movidas es por lo que estoy intentando adelantarme


----------



## paketazo (27 May 2017)

alejoB dijo:


> Gracias a todos. No he sacado nada a fiat, pero en algún momento quiero hacerlo. Lo que no quiero es que cuando lo haga, acabe teniendo problemas por no haber declarado los beneficios en criptos los años anteriores.
> 
> ¿Mis problemas? supongo que los de todos: operaciones registradas en los exchanges que uso, pero muchas de ellas perdidas para siempre (exchanges cerrados). Si hago las cuentas con las operaciones que tengo, salen bastantes más beneficios de los que son, ya que muchas coins vendidas en un exchange se compraron en otro, y no tengo justificación.
> ¿Mis miedos? ya lo he dicho antes, problemas cuando necesite sacar y que hacienda acabe teniendo acceso a los datos (además parciales) de los exchanges, con consiguientes elevadas sanciones, por más incluso de lo que haya ganado.



¿...y no te has parado a pensar que quizá...y solo digo quizá, algún día no tan lejano, puedas usar alguna altcoin para comprar directamente bienes y servicios?

Esto quiere decir que no has de usar fiat para tal finalidad si llega ese día...podrás usar tu billetera del móvil para pagar en Amazon, o quién sabe si para ir al cine...

¿Tu pides los tickets del Carrefour para desgravar o algo así?

¿o cuando compras un pantalón se entera Montoro si lo pagas en efectivo?

Todo depende del plan de "escape" que tengas o le veas a esto...pero el peor error si este sistema termina implementándose, es regresar corriendo al fiat.

Por eso digo...recuperar lo invertido, y el resto...ya se verá.

Buen sábado a todos.


----------



## davitin (27 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿...y no te has parado a pensar que quizá...y solo digo quizá, algún día no tan lejano, puedas usar alguna altcoin para comprar directamente bienes y servicios?
> 
> Esto quiere decir que no has de usar fiat para tal finalidad si llega ese día...podrás usar tu billetera del móvil para pagar en Amazon, o quién sabe si para ir al cine...
> 
> ...



Todo eso esta muy bien pero por ahora es ciencia ficcion...quiza el forero lo necesita para algo importante ya, pagar una deuda, comprar una casa ahora, no dentro de unos años, ayudar a un familiar, etc.

Hay que ser practicos.

P.d: Ademas, te crees que si alguien te vende una casa a cambio de criptos, hacienda no va a pedir explicaciones cuando de repente una casa pase de manos de una persona a las tuyas? que vas a decir que es una donacion? igualmente pagaras...a no ser que solo quieras las criptos para comprar chorradas en aliexpress.


----------



## alejoB (27 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿...y no te has parado a pensar que quizá...y solo digo quizá, algún día no tan lejano, puedas usar alguna altcoin para comprar directamente bienes y servicios?
> 
> Esto quiere decir que no has de usar fiat para tal finalidad si llega ese día...podrás usar tu billetera del móvil para pagar en Amazon, o quién sabe si para ir al cine...
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo. Como he dicho, no he sacado nada a fiat. Mi idea siempre ha sido mantener mis criptos. Dicho esto, no me creo que si esto acaba funcionando y puedes pagar directamente con ellas, Hacienda no vaya a tener controlados todos tus pagos; no me refiero a lo que hagas dentro de la blockchain (que a lo mejor también), sino a cuando interacciones con el mundo real. Es decir, cada vez que pagues con tus criptos, identificación al canto, tal como ocurre cuando pagas con la visa. Y ahí está el problema, si gastas mucho, ¿no te van a preguntar de dónde han salido? Y, si no puedes gastarlas cuando necesites, ¿para qué las quieres?

---------- Post added 27-may-2017 at 20:15 ----------

Perdonad, pero al ser nuevo, no puedo agradecer vuestros comentarios aún. Mis agradecimientos a todos


----------



## lewis (27 May 2017)

alejoB dijo:


> Una cuestión: supongamos que entran 100K euros en tu cuenta. ¿no te va a preguntar hacienda que de dónde salen?
> 
> Si le dices del trading, ¿no te van a sancionar por no haberlo declarado?
> 
> ...



El trading es legal y cuando lo haces no estás metiendo dinero en tu cuenta en euros.


----------



## alejoB (27 May 2017)

lewis dijo:


> El trading es legal y cuando lo haces no estás metiendo dinero en tu cuenta en euros.



Sí es legal, y por tanto, si lo has declarado previamente no hay problemas, y además es tu justificación para beneficios.

Mi duda es que no tengo tan claro que sólo tengas que declarar tras pasarlo a fiat, y si no lo he hecho, cuando quiera tendré un maldito problema.

Por ejemplo, los del forex tienen muy claro que cada año hay que declarar beneficios, aunque dejes la pasta en el exchange. ¿pasaría aquí lo mismo?


----------



## lewis (27 May 2017)

alejoB dijo:


> Sí es legal, y por tanto, si lo has declarado previamente no hay problemas, y además es tu justificación para beneficios.
> 
> Mi duda es que no tengo tan claro que sólo tengas que declarar tras pasarlo a fiat, y si no le he hecho, cuando quiera tendré un maldito problema.



Ponte en contacto con de Abanlex y te dirán lo que has leído.


----------



## davitin (27 May 2017)

alejoB dijo:


> Sí es legal, y por tanto, si lo has declarado previamente no hay problemas, y además es tu justificación para beneficios.
> 
> Mi duda es que no tengo tan claro que sólo tengas que declarar tras pasarlo a fiat, y si no lo he hecho, cuando quiera tendré un maldito problema.



Te estas rallando, las criptos cuentan como acciones, solo tributas al cambiar a fiat, igual que las acciones, es imposible que tributes por intercambiarlas en los exchanges por que no son monedas oficiales de ningun pais, lo de que en eeuu lo van a hacer asi no me lo creo.


----------



## alejoB (27 May 2017)

lewis dijo:


> Ponte en contacto con de Abanlex y te dirán lo que has leído.



Gracias, yo también creo que es lo mejor. Les escribí la semana pasada. A ver si me contestan y saco algo en claro.

---------- Post added 27-may-2017 at 20:28 ----------




davitin dijo:


> Te estas rallando, las criptos cuentan como acciones, solo tributas al cambiar a fiat, igual que las acciones, es imposible que tributes por intercambiarlas en los exchanges por que no son monedas oficiales de ningun pais, lo de que en eeuu lo van a hacer asi no me lo creo.



Puede que me esté rallando, como dices, pero te aseguro que en USA es tal como te he dicho desde 2014. Además, han pedido a Coinbase todos los movimientos de sus usuarios de años anteriores ¿y aquí? pues no lo sé, y eso es lo que me gustaría averiguar. Un tipo que sabe de temas fiscales pero no de esto, me dice que hasta el trueque tributa si hay beneficio. Está claro que si ganas 100 euros en un año, nadie te va a preguntar., pero ¿qué pasa si ganas una cantidad respetable?


----------



## Merlin (27 May 2017)

alejoB dijo:


> Gracias a todos. No he sacado nada a fiat, pero en algún momento quiero hacerlo. Lo que no quiero es que cuando lo haga, acabe teniendo problemas por no haber declarado los beneficios en criptos los años anteriores.



Esta gente puede ayudarte: https://www.abanlex.com/derecho-de-internet/bitcoin-y-otras-criptomonedas/

Además, hay tarjetas de débito que se pueden recargar con Bitcoins: Bad Request


----------



## alejoB (27 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Esta gente puede ayudarte: https://www.abanlex.com/derecho-de-internet/bitcoin-y-otras-criptomonedas/
> 
> Además, hay tarjetas de débito que se pueden recargar con Bitcoins: Bad Request



Gracias, como he dicho antes, les he escrito. Espero que me contesten.


----------



## danjian (27 May 2017)

Declararlo no es tan fácil como enviar BTC a coinbase/kraken, vender, retirar al banco y declararlo a hacienda para pagar el % que toque y ya?

Yo mi BTC lo conseguí haciendo "chapuzas" online, con publicdad, faucets etc... Haber como justifico que tengo 2 o 3 BTC de faucets por ejemplo.


----------



## alejoB (27 May 2017)

danjian dijo:


> Declararlo no es tan fácil como enviar BTC a coinbase/kraken, vender, retirar al banco y declararlo a hacienda para pagar el % que toque y ya?
> 
> Yo mi BTC lo conseguí haciendo "chapuzas" online, con publicdad, faucets etc... Haber como justifico que tengo 2 o 3 BTC de faucets por ejemplo.



Pienso que si son 2 o 3 BTC no habrá problemas si lo haces tal como dices. Pero ¿qué pasa si son unos cuantos más? No creo que no pregunten. Si yo he ido declarando mis beneficios año tras año, ahí tienen la explicación. Si no lo he hecho y debiera, ¿qué pasará?


----------



## djun (27 May 2017)

alejoB dijo:


> ¿Nadie más se ha preocupado del tema de Hacienda con las alts? ¿Nadie más se ha informado? ¿estoy loco por preocuparme por estas cosas?



Tu compras bitcoin por ejemplo en Localbitcoin de manera anónima. Hacienda no sabe nada. O compras Bitcoin y los gastas en un viaje, o en lo que sea, o se te pierden, o te los roban ¿qué plusvalías tienes que declarar? 

Sólo obtienes pluvalias cuando pasas a dinero FIAT. Entonces con la documetación del Exchange lo podrás declarar. Pero habrá personas que compran Bitcoin u otra cripto y se la gastan, no tienen plusvalias. No tienen nada que declarar. 

Hacienda no ha legislado nada sobre esto. Prefiere que haya inseguridad jurídica. Y si legisla lo hará de una manera tan ambigüa como puedan, y tratarán de cobrarte plusvalias si ganas y no te contabilizarán las pérdidas que obtengas. Siempre es así. Son ladrones y encima te amenazarán con meterte en la cárcel, por cualquier cosa que hagas. 

Cuando compras Bitcoin y los conviertes a otra cripto, en principio Hacienda no sabe nada, pero en todo caso no has realizado beneficios, no ha habido plusvalías hasta que no lo conviertas a FIAT. Esa nueva cripto la gastas, la guardas o se te pierde... pero Hacienda no sabe nada de dónde tienes guardadas esas criptos. 

En EEUU dices que cada vez que cambian de cripto realizan beneficios o pérdidas que debe declararse, según su legislación. No sé como estrán allí, pero dudo mucho que esa contablidad pueda llevarse de manera perfecta. En ese caso, para evitarse rollos (ya que con Hacienda hay una absoluta inseguridad hagas lo que hagas), la gente comprará de manera anónima en Localbitcoin o por medio de un Exhange descentralizado como Bitsquare o como sea.


----------



## danjian (27 May 2017)

alejoB dijo:


> Pienso que si son 2 o 3 BTC no habrá problemas si lo haces tal como dices. Pero ¿qué pasa si son unos cuantos más? No creo que no pregunten. Si yo he ido declarando mis beneficios año tras año, ahí tienen la explicación. Si no lo he hecho y debiera, ¿qué pasará?



Es que es eso, 2 o 3 BTC al precio de ahora no pasará nada pero y si llegan a 10k?

Y si compras X moneda en poloniex y se marca un x10 y acabas con 30 BTC, como explicas eso? Les envias el historial de transacciones que cualquiera puede modificar? 

Ahí esta el problema y las duda que tenemos todos :fiufiu:

*Añado: *

Hay un tipo bastante famoso famoso, que vendió en 300$ miles de BTC y en el mismo post le preguntan sobre este tema, os dejo la pregunta y la respuesta.


*How did you sell such a large amount? Did you just transfer them, click limit sell, and collect the cash? Can you actually transfer such a large sum of money without a visit from the tax man and/or police? Were you nervous to click the button?*

y el responde:

*Yes exactly what you described. No IRS or police visits. I paid taxes on the gains. I wasn't nervous at all.*


En USA parece fácil no?

Aquí el post I am the BearWhale: UASF Now! : Bitcoin

pd: Que huevos vender en 300$ y recomprar en 2k$


----------



## alejoB (27 May 2017)

djun dijo:


> Tu compras bitcoin por ejemplo en Localbitcoin de manera anónima. Hacienda no sabe nada. O compras Bitcoin y los gastas en un viaje, o en lo que sea, o se te pierden, o te los roban ¿qué plusvalías tienes que declarar?



Si hago lo que dices, sí, pero no es el caso. El problema es que he hecho cambios en un exchange centralizado y allí tienen registrados mis movimientos, mis ips, mis depósitos y retiradas, .... A posteriori, reconozco que mal hecho, pero está hecho.



djun dijo:


> Sólo obtienes pluvalias cuando pasas a dinero FIAT.



Es lo que siempre había pensado, pero me gustaría tenerlo claro



djun dijo:


> Hacienda no ha legislado nada sobre esto. Prefiere que haya inseguridad jurídica. Y si legisla lo hará de una manera tan ambigüa como puedan, y tratarán de cobrarte plusvalias si ganas y no te contabilizarán las pérdidas que obtengas. Siempre es así. Son ladrones y encima te amenazarán con meterte en la cárcel, por cualquier cosa que hagas.



Y esto, precisamente, es lo que me preocupa. Pueden acabar utilizando información parcial para cargar contra mi, tal como han hecho con los del juego online.



djun dijo:


> Cuando compras Bitcoin y los conviertes a otra cripto, en principio Hacienda no sabe nada, pero en todo caso no has realizado beneficios, no ha habido plusvalías hasta que no lo conviertas a FIAT. Esa nueva cripto la gastas, la guardas o se te pierde... pero Hacienda no sabe nada de dónde tienes guardadas esas criptos.



Ya, pero puede llegar a saber que relicé el intercambio en el exchange, a qué precio y cuando.



djun dijo:


> En EEUU dices que cada vez que cambian de cripto realizan beneficios o pérdidas que debe declararse, según su legislación. No sé como estrán allí, pero dudo mucho que esa contablidad pueda llevarse de manera perfecta. En ese caso, para evitarse rollos (ya que con Hacienda hay una absoluta inseguridad hagas lo que hagas), la gente comprará de manera anónima en Localbitcoin o por medio de un Exhange descentralizado como Bitsquare o como sea.



El procedimiento a seguir me parece una auténtica barbaridad, pero ya sabéis: si es lo que dice la ley y no lo haces, te pueden acusar de no cumplirla.


----------



## lewis (27 May 2017)

alejoB no te incomodes pero estás pasando a la categoría de troll.


----------



## alejoB (27 May 2017)

danjian dijo:


> Es que es eso, 2 o 3 BTC al precio de ahora no pasará nada pero y si llegan a 10k?
> 
> Y si compras X moneda en poloniex y se marca un x10 y acabas con 30 BTC, como explicas eso? Les envias el historial de transacciones que cualquiera puede modificar?
> 
> Ahí esta el problema y las duda que tenemos todos :fiufiu:



Me alegro de ver que no soy el único que le da vueltas a este asunto. Entre lo que sube BTC y los pumps de las alts, no es una locura poder acabar ganando algo respetable. Es cierto, pero no creo que para Hacienda sea fácil de creer. Además, si hay que tributar y no lo haces, puede que lo que no hayas declarado sea una cantidad importante y acabes teniendo problemas importantes en el futuro.

---------- Post added 27-may-2017 at 21:24 ----------




lewis dijo:


> alejoB no te incomodes pero estás pasando a la categoría de troll.



Lo siento, no era mi intención. Es cierto que escribo mucho, ya que tengo un agobio con esto de cuidado, pero creo que no estoy provocando ni trolleando a nadie.


----------



## djun (27 May 2017)

alejoB dijo:


> Gracias, yo también creo que es lo mejor. Les escribí la semana pasada. A ver si me contestan y saco algo en claro.



Cuéntanos la explicación que te den los de Abanlex para que podamos estar mejor informados en el foro sobre estos asuntos. Saludos.


----------



## alejoB (27 May 2017)

djun dijo:


> Cuéntanos la explicación que te den los de Abanlex para que podamos estar mejor informados en el foro sobre estos asuntos. Saludos.



Por supuesto que lo haré si me responden, sin problemas.


----------



## Kondarra (27 May 2017)

Lo que estaría genial, aprovechando lo que está pasando estos días, sería una "Estrategia Paketazo para no salir escaldado". 
Voy a tomarme estos dos días como avisos y no quiero que me pille en bragas. Mucho tendría que pillarme hasta perder, pero para perder menos beneficios sería genial. 
Calma y suerte


----------



## djun (27 May 2017)

alejoB dijo:


> Ya, pero puede llegar a saber que relicé el intercambio en el exchange, a qué precio y cuando.



Los intercambios en los exchanges de cripto a cripto no son plusvalias en FIAT a declarar, que yo sepa. 



alejoB dijo:


> Y esto, precisamente, es lo que me preocupa. Pueden acabar utilizando información parcial para cargar contra mi, tal como han hecho con los del juego online.



Otra posibilidad es no vender los Bitcoin o las criptos a FIAT hasta esperar a que haya una amnistía fiscal.
O si la cosa esta muy dificil con Hacienda, porque ves que te van a cazar hagas lo que hagas, pues esos bitcoins desaparecen y los blanqueas en algún paraiso fiscal o en algún pais donde no sea delito. como me parece que podría ser en Alemanía o Japón.


----------



## davitin (27 May 2017)

Bueno, control de daños...Etc ya esta en numeros verdes desde hace un rato, y ETH y Bitcoin han recuperado casi todo el valor que tenian ayer a la misma hora...el resto de altcoins oscilan entre el 20% y el 10% de perdidas (tampoco es tanto)...incluso Ripple ha aguantado y se ha recuperado relativamente, para las hostias que han habido hoy...la capitalizacion se ha recuperado hasta casi los 70.000 millones de dolares.

Me pregunto donde estan los troles de esta tarde...ha sido como el ataque a Pearl Harbour...nos han sobrevolado, han soltado "su mierda" y se han ido cagando leches en cuanto han funcionado las "defensas"::

Le podriamos poner nombre y todo al dia de hoy.

Lo que me da pena es que hay foreros que no estan posteando...mas de uno a debido vender a perdidas atemorizado por los trolls (que precognizaban poco menos que la desaparicion de todas las altcoins o su reduccion a un valor residual en menos de 24H) y no tiene el horno para bollos.


----------



## p_pin (27 May 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Creo que te equivocas poniendo esos ejemplos,si alguien los mira solo por encima lo llevas a la confusión y mal interpretar los datos.Si una como NEM que este hoy en top 5 pueda irse al suelo puede pasar,pero sera menos probable que una que este en el top20
> 
> A ver lo 1º no vamos a comparar el mercado de 2014 con el 2017 en ningun sentido.
> 
> ...



Me equivoco por que los datos no te gustan?

Esas criptos aun hoy siguen existiendo, y siguen estando según coinmarket en puestos más que decentes de capitalización, pero si a alguien se le ocurrió comprar a esos precios que antes marqué, habría perdido en algún caso más de la mitad de la inversión...

CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations
NMC: puesto 56
PPC: puesto 44
NXT: puesto 39

Mi opinión se basa en datos que cualquiera puede comprobar, tu opinión se sustenta en la fe, de que este top 10 es más fiable que el top 10 de hace 4 años. Seguramente pasaremos 2020 y habrá otro top 10 distinto, y también habra otro tipo en un foro defendiendo que ese top 10 es infalible y que nos hipotequemos la casa para comprar alts...., pero la mayoría de alts sólo habran servido para que unos les quiten a otro sus btc, por querer ganar en pocos días lo que no se gana ni en un año de trabajo...

Desde aquí mi pequeño llamamiento a que no se dejen llevar por la euforia


----------



## remonster (27 May 2017)

Cuanta cagaera con Hacienda. Se nota que sois unos revolucionarios por aqui...


----------



## orbeo (27 May 2017)

El problema con Hacienda, es que si más adelante alguien mete una transferencia gorda desde una cuenta extranjera (el exchange), y Hacienda no entiende la justificación y te lo califican como blanqueo de capitales las multas son de hasta el 150% de lo intervenido.

Ahora con el móvil no, pero más tarde lo busco.

Si la cosa evoluciona como parece, en no mucho tiempo, no va a hacer falta pasarlo a fiat nunca.

Edito:

8.2.3.15. Ganancias patrimoniales no justificadas - Agencia Tributaria


----------



## alejoB (27 May 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Cuanta cagaera con Hacienda. Se nota que sois unos revolucionarios por aqui...



Lo siento, pero yo no estoy aquí para hacer ninguna revolución. Prefiero pagar lo que toque y usar tranquilamente mis beneficios, si los hay. Que sí, que soy una ovejita, pero cada uno es lo que quiere ¿no?

---------- Post added 27-may-2017 at 22:40 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> El problema con Hacienda, es que si más adelante alguien mete una transferencia gorda desde una cuenta extranjera (el exchange), y Hacienda no entiende la justificación y te lo califican como blanqueo de capitales las multas son de hasta el 150% de lo intervenido.
> 
> Ahora con el móvil no, pero más tarde lo busco.
> 
> Si la cosa evoluciona como parece, en no mucho tiempo, no va a hacer falta pasarlo a fiat nunca.



Gracias, comenta luego lo que encuentres, por favor.


----------



## orbeo (27 May 2017)

Ley 7/2012 de 29 de octubre

"A ello debe añadirse que se establece que tendrán la consideración de incremento de patrimonio no justificado en el IRPF (y de renta no declarada en el IS, según afecte a uno u otro impuesto) los bienes o derechos respecto de los que no se hubiera cumplido en el plazo establecido al efecto la obligación de información. Lo anterior es especialmente grave en sede del IRPF toda vez que las ganancias patrimoniales no justificadas no forman parte de la base imponible del ahorro por lo que en lugar de estar sujeta a la tributación más suave aplicable a dicho tipo de base imponible, van al tipo marginal del IRPF que corresponda. Y a mayor abundamiento dicha calificación supone una infracción tributaria muy grave que se sanciona con *una multa pecuniaria proporcional del 150 por ciento del importe base de la sanción*."


----------



## Merlin (27 May 2017)

Ya que es el tema de la noche, aquí os dejo este gráfico, que siempre queda más chulo que escribirlo:


----------



## orbeo (27 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Ya que es el tema de la noche, aquí os dejo este gráfico, que siempre queda más chulo que escribirlo:



Si, pero eso es para incremento de patrimonio justificable.

Explícale a Hacienda el día de mañana que los 50 o 100k que recibiste de un sitio q se llama Kraken, al que no le has vendido nada, ni le has facturado nada, te a mandado por la cara esa cantidad.

El día que Hacienda reconozca el btc como moneda legal, pues bien, pero que cara crees que pondra una funci Charo de Hacienda cuando le dices que compraste Ethereums y Ripples y que han subido musho


----------



## p_pin (27 May 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Si, pero eso es para incremento de patrimonio justificable.
> 
> Explícale a Hacienda el día de mañana que los 50 o 100k que recibiste de un sitio q se llama Kraken, al que no le has vendido nada, ni le has facturado nada, te a mandado por la cara esa cantidad.
> 
> El día que Hacienda reconozca el btc como moneda legal, pues bien, pero que cara crees que pondra una funci Charo de Hacienda cuando le dices que compraste Ethereums y Ripples y que han subido musho



Si pagas, no habrá problema

Es como si uno se dedica a vender en "segunda mano" y saca rendimientos por esa actividad, ese tipo venderá "zapatos usados" y tu "criptomonedas".


----------



## plus ultra (28 May 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Si, pero eso es para incremento de patrimonio justificable.
> 
> Explícale a Hacienda el día de mañana que los 50 o 100k que recibiste de un sitio q se llama Kraken, al que no le has vendido nada, ni le has facturado nada, te a mandado por la cara esa cantidad.
> 
> El día que Hacienda reconozca el btc como moneda legal, pues bien, pero que cara crees que pondra una funci Charo de Hacienda cuando le dices que compraste Ethereums y Ripples y que han subido musho



Desde mi ignorancia te pregunto o a quien lo sepa,y despues que? me refiero a que recibo 100k de kraken,que pasaria? multa?embargo/retencion? se perfectamente que en francia hay una ley de incremento de patrimonio injustificable que se paga penalmente,aqui como iria la cosa?ellos tampoco pueden demostrar que es dinero que venga de nada ilicito.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (28 May 2017)

Me he pasado las ultimas 48 horas en una cocina de restaurante sin ser cocinero( y curiosamente he toqueteado carne de Kobe:, alguien seria tan amable de ponerme al día? he visto la cotización y vaya hostia.

Saludos.

Y gracias.


----------



## Divad (28 May 2017)

*Mark Zuckerberg hace un llamado para establecer un RBU*

Qué hará Hacienda cuando el uso de las criptomonedas sea el pan de cada día?

Absolutamente NADA, salvo llorar porque se les acaba la fiesta. 

Cada uno podrá declarar lo que le de la gana en el caso que sea "obligatorio". Las criptoparaíso están para ser usadas :fiufiu:

Qué se puede hacer si se tiene deudas con Hacienda?

Mark Zuckerberg hace un llamado para establecer un RBU

CaixaBank, Bankia y otras entidades se alían para crear aplicaciones con ‘blockchain’

Subirte al barco o ver como las corporaciones y bancos nos crea una RBU para todos? 

Transmiten el siguiente mensaje:


> las pymes españolas *descartan *el *bitcoin *(moneda virtual basada en la tecnología blockchain) como método de pago, según se desprende de un estudio realizado por Universalpay entre más de 4.000 empresas de todos los sectores, que se centra en las tendencias y los próximos retos a tener en cuenta por los comercios a la hora de aceptar pagos.



Cuál será la elegida?

ETH?
Riplee?
Stellar?


Spoiler



66,22,12.



Espero que aguanten las ofertas hasta el lunes ::


----------



## juli (28 May 2017)

Hasta el lunes es mucho tiempo, Divad. Y tanto para que nos hayan hecho un metesaca y vuelva la caída como para que las cosas se vayan de madre.

Esta noche al volver /por cierto, soltar la pantalla y salir al mundo exterior es como irse a una playa en Seychelles , qué alivio! / estaba ETC revalorizada un 40% respecto a BTC y una medida que tomé al comnzar la tarde. Tú me dirás.

Y bueno...Waves muy bien , LTC decentilla, Las 2 Ethers a machete , especialmente ETC - insisto en lo de que alguien ande tomando posiciones en serio con vistas a un giro más "comercial" que el actual viendo el potencial de ETH - Dash se hace la remolona ...

Y a la vuelta, como me daba pena verlo vacío, pues esquilmé la caja comprando en la primea mitad de la bajada seria mientras Digibyte se mantenía lateral ...nada más llegar, le he echado unas Dash y LTC al mostruíto en '00120ypico, que me ha dado una semana realmente acojonante.

Creo que DGB tiene gente centimeando acostumbrada a buenas alzas , la han pumpeado a saco periódicamente desde su creación - aunque ésta última ha pasado del típico metesaca en que se quedaban antes a algo más mantenido - tiene el cebo de los decimales para atraer himbersores de poca pasta...y le quedan unos ceritos de recorrido como para engullir buenas entradas sin irse en precio - aunque por mera ilusión óptica - Son varios gilifactores que pueden aportar un 20/30% ...y a partir de ahí, pues depende de cómo se lo tome el personal.

Si pilla otro pump como el de hace una semana , creo que de esta muñeca hinchable del pump hasta podría hasta salir una coin con posibles / ahora mismo pinta bastante ñordi , hasta el amado líder del proyecto tiene una pinta de vendehumos que para qué , a ver si se anima e inverte en proyecto e imagen para recibir la adopción masiva - .

Bien...le he echado carnaza al robotillo - por mi casa ya es popular y la la de dios - y como sé que hay gente buscando las de decimales, lo digo. En mi entrada anterior, un x10 en 5/6 días.

Allá cada cual.


----------



## Divad (28 May 2017)

@Juli: Por pedir, que no quede :XX: para finales de Junio me dejaré algo para comprar si vuelven las rebajas :: Buena caza! 

GameCredits cuenta con wallet.

Leyendo el papel MobileGo me he topado con la siguiente información:



> Bok ha estado trabajando con clientes de bancos y tesorería corporativa, administradores de inversiones, entidades gubernamentales, Intercambios y proveedores financieros de software en Australia, Nueva Zelanda, Asia, El Reino Unido y Europa. Bok,también conocido como el BokkyPooBah en Ethereum.StackExchange.com, github.com y reddit.com/r/ethereum, está ahora *trabajando para llevar a cabo intercambios descentralizados  de baja confiabilidad y los instrumentos financieros tradicionales FIAT a la plataforma descentralizada de cadenas de bloques Ethereum.*



Mobilego-Whitepaper-Spanish.pdf

Están haciendo el traspaso del FIAT al digital (ETH). 

:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Spoiler



Nos dejan claro que ETH y sus hijos están premiados



Qué vaya bien el día!


----------



## psiloman (28 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> @Juli: Por pedir, que no quede :XX: para finales de Junio me dejaré algo para comprar si vuelven las rebajas :: Buena caza!
> 
> GameCredits cuenta con wallet.
> 
> ...



A estas alturas lo de ETH e hijas está bastante claro no?. No es que me haga más o menos gracia, es que es lo que hay.

Las que sigo holdeando pero me hacen dudar son XPR y STR. Ya que he aguantado la bajada, veremos que hacen en la subida.

Holdeo GAME desde hace 2 meses. En la bajada compré algo más. También algo de ARAGON y de Taas.


----------



## paketazo (28 May 2017)

Estoy mirando el chart de BTC que es el que maneja todo el mercado prácticamente si nos basamos en el par BTC/USD y lo trasladamos todo a $.

Si en este rebote de tendencia no puede superar los 2310$/2315$, podríamos estar en el comienzo de una segunda ola bajista como la del año 2013.

Hay que vigilar muy bien los osciladores, y sobre todo las medias móviles.

Seguro sea una falsa alarma, pero si no puede retomar la alcista en breve buscará la media de 50 (y no hablo de un flash), si no de una bajada ordenada para apoyar...y esta podría estar por la zona de 1650. Incluso no descartaría que buscara la media de 200 tras esta subida meteórica, ya lo hizo en otra ocasión, y ahí si que espantaría, pues estaría por la zona de 1300 si se mantiene uniforme el movimiento.

Nunca me gustaron estas volatilidades en los mercados, ya que se pagan, y las subidas de estas semanas han sido un aviso a navegantes.

Andaros con mucho ojo, la bajista del 2013 duró casi 2 años, y sirvió para redistribuir las monedas...volverá a pasar, es un mal necesario.

Lo que no sé si será tras el pico visto, o tendremos la suerte de que aguantará la tendencia un tiempo más.

Pies en el suelo, y guardad liquidez, podría ser que haya rebajas en unos meses...y si no las hay...la liquidez seguirá ahí.

Muy buen domingo


----------



## Alxemi (28 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Estoy mirando el chart de BTC que es el que maneja todo el mercado prácticamente si nos basamos en el par BTC/USD y lo trasladamos todo a $.
> 
> Si en este rebote de tendencia no puede superar los 2310$/2315$, podríamos estar en el comienzo de una segunda ola bajista como la del año 2013.
> 
> ...



Lo veo igual que tu. Es más yo apuesto más porque va a seguir bajando y la burbuja esta pinchada ya que por estar en una corrección de la misma. Y sinceramente parece lo mejor para el btc porque demuestran que la volatilidad sigue bajando. 

Por otra parte parece claro que las alts más que enfrentarse están acompañando la batuta del btc, lo cual tiene lecturas positivas y negativas... 

Desde móvil

---------- Post added 28-may-2017 at 12:24 ----------




p_pin dijo:


> Si pagas, no habrá problema
> 
> Es como si uno se dedica a vender en "segunda mano" y saca rendimientos por esa actividad, ese tipo venderá "zapatos usados" y tu "criptomonedas".



Si pagas no tendrás problemas con hacienda pero dependiendo de la cantidad puede los tengas con blanqueo de capitales. Ojo con meterse en esto sin poder demostrar que las ganancias son debidas al tradeo con transferencias a exchanges o similar. 

Desde móvil


----------



## danjian (28 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Estoy mirando el chart de BTC que es el que maneja todo el mercado prácticamente si nos basamos en el par BTC/USD y lo trasladamos todo a $.
> 
> Si en este rebote de tendencia no puede superar los 2310$/2315$, podríamos estar en el comienzo de una segunda ola bajista como la del año 2013.
> 
> ...



Todos sabiamos que en algun momento esto iba a pararse, lo que no sabiamos era donde, aún no lo sabemos, parece que este podria ser el comienzo, los proximos dias lo diran.

En GDAX está ya por 2320$~ espero que la fiesta dure un poco más :fiufiu: yo vendi mi STR para comprar SC cuando estaba en 500 :abajo:


----------



## hoppe (28 May 2017)

Pues yo no estoy de acuerdo con paketazo, que no quiere decir que posiblemente no tenga razón, por supuesto.

Por un lado, mirando macd y otros osciladores tanto en H1, H4 o D1, ninguno muestra divergencia alguna. Esto puede no significar nada, o significar mucho.

Por otro lado, en la última caída no se llego a romper el último swing high (sobre el 11 de mayo) sobre los 1850$. En esta última caída una vela lo rompió ligeramente a la baja, pero formándose una pinbar alcista y rebotando hacia arriba.

Y por otro lado, también hay que tener en cuenta que el pinchazo del 2013 btc dominaba prácticamente el 100% del mercado. Ahora a duras penas mantiene el 50%, y casi un 25% corresponde solo a eth, sin contar a sus hijas.

En fin, ya lo iremos viendo, pero yo creo que esto ha sido una corrección necesaria y esperada.


----------



## alejoB (28 May 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Si pagas no tendrás problemas con hacienda pero dependiendo de la cantidad puede los tengas con blanqueo de capitales. Ojo con meterse en esto sin poder demostrar que las ganancias son debidas al tradeo con transferencias a exchanges o similar.



Vamos a ver. Compras de n BTC en localbitcoins a traves de transferencias bancarias (guardo justificantes de transferencias). Esos n BTC se tradean en polo o bittrex y se convierten en 7 x n BTC. Si quiero justificar esas ganancias, ¿piensas que habrá problemas? ¿crees que se admitirá un fichero csv con los movimientos en un exchange de alts? En otro caso, ¿qué haces?


----------



## Alxemi (28 May 2017)

alejoB dijo:


> Vamos a ver. Compras de n BTC en localbitcoins a traves de transferencias bancarias (guardo justificantes de transferencias). Esos n BTC se tradean en polo o bittrex y se convierten en 7 x n BTC. Si quiero justificar esas ganancias, ¿piensas que habrá problemas? ¿crees que se admitirá un fichero csv con los movimientos en un exchange de alts? En otro caso, ¿qué haces?



Si puedes demostrar las transferencias y los tradeos no deberías tener problemas , tributarías al 19%23% y si te preguntan podrías enseñar pruebas.

Pero si es una cantidad grande los de blanqueo se podrían poner quisquillosos. Bueno de hecho si es una cantidad grande directamente los del banco al entrar el dinero activarían la directiva de prevención de blanqueo y te bloquearían los fondos, por lo que esa parte iría antes que la parte de hacienda. _Creo _que en ese caso es mejor haber declarado las ganancias antes de ordenar la transferencia.

En cualquier caso no soy fiscalista, al final, si es menudeo, sacatelo con tarjetas anónimas pagando el 2% 3% en fees o vendiendo en local, si es algo gordo, busca ayuda profesional.

---------- Post added 28-may-2017 at 13:24 ----------

Ah, y ojo con tener mas de 50K€ en un banco extranjero a fecha 31 de diciembre y no presentar el 720, que esa es otra bien gorda.


----------



## alejoB (28 May 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Ah, y ojo con tener mas de 50K€ en un banco extranjero a fecha 31 de diciembre y no presentar el 720, que esa es otra bien gorda.



Esa es otra historia que me gustaría aclarar ¿tener criptos en un exchange es lo mismo que tener dinero en un banco extranjero? Demasiadas dudas y poco claridad para estos asuntos.


----------



## danjian (28 May 2017)

alejoB dijo:


> Vamos a ver. Compras de n BTC en localbitcoins a traves de transferencias bancarias (guardo justificantes de transferencias). Esos n BTC se tradean en polo o bittrex y se convierten en 7 x n BTC. Si quiero justificar esas ganancias, ¿piensas que habrá problemas? ¿crees que se admitirá un fichero csv con los movimientos en un exchange de alts? En otro caso, ¿qué haces?



Acabo de hacer un informe de mis compras en coinbase y justo al abrir del CSV pone:

_This report does not constitute legal or tax advice. Tax laws and regulations change frequently, and their application can vary widely based on the specific facts and circumstances involved. You are responsible for consulting with your own professional tax advisors concerning specific tax circumstances for your business. Coinbase disclaims any responsibility for the accuracy or adequacy of any positions taken by you in your tax returns._

Asi que no se yo si sirven de mucho estos documentos :XX:


----------



## juli (28 May 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Ah, y ojo con tener mas de 50K€ en un banco extranjero a fecha 31 de diciembre y no presentar el 720, que esa es otra bien gorda.



En bancos extranjeros. Si en toda Hezpaña es igual, son 50k por la suma de balances bancarios en el extranjero.

De cualquier modo, qué tal si alguno de los atacados se abre un hilo sobre fiscalidad en criptos ? Ayer me comí 3 páginas sin un sólo apunte especulativo .

Yo sólo diría a alguno que parece que le han dado las 7 cagaleras de la muerte, qu sólo hay delito a partir de 120.000 pavos de fraude fiscal , es decir, una vez trincados medio millón de pavos . Si alguien lleva eso pillado y anda arreglando sus miedos en un giliforo en lugar de sentarse con un abogado tributario de 300 pavos la hora, merece los palos que le den.

___________________________________

Todo iba como la seda, pero hasta el puesto 90 y tantos, no encontramos el primer Verde en la última hora...y es de una muñeca hinchable como mooncoin. Al loro.


----------



## davitin (28 May 2017)

Hace unos dias Divad posteo esta imagen:







Todas esas monedas estan relacionadas con Eth? como se puede interpretar esa jerarquia?

Ya se que esto ya se ha hablado, pero cuales crees mas fiables para inversion?


----------



## Alxemi (28 May 2017)

alejoB dijo:


> Esa es otra historia que me gustaría aclarar ¿tener criptos en un exchange es lo mismo que tener dinero en un banco extranjero? Demasiadas dudas y poco claridad para estos asuntos.



Tener criptos por ahora no está considerado tener dinero, pero lo que no está claro es que es tener saldo en $ o € en un exchange. 

Desde móvil


----------



## paketazo (28 May 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Tener criptos por ahora no está considerado tener dinero, pero lo que no está claro es que es tener saldo en $ o € en un exchange.
> 
> Desde móvil



todo lo que estáis indagando está muy bien, pero imaginad que alguno de nosotros logra un "Remonster" y pongamos por ejemplo que supera los 2 millones de $ 

Para empezar, se supone que ese monto, no está en $, o bien está en BTC o en alguna otra coin (pongamos del top10 con wallet)

¿Quién sabe que tengo en un disco duro ese monto?

¿Quién me impide irme a otro país, alquilarme un apartamento...por ejemplo en Singapur, y abrirme una cuenta corriente mientras resido allí unos meses?

Creo que como indica el compañero, si alguno llegase a esa situación "ojalá"...lo que menos le preocuparía sería como "vivir desahogado", pues el mundo es lo suficientemente grande como para encontrar soluciones de todo tipo.

El problema que nos vamos a encontrar, es que probablemente nunca seamos lo suficientemente "ricos" como para tener que buscar soluciones de este tipo...creo que nos conformaremos con pequeñas trasferencias, tarjetas prepago, ventas en "mano", compras por la red dónde acepten pago en BTC y similares...

Y repito, si alguno logra 2 milloncejos al cambio, que escriba en san google "asesor fiscal", y vaya a un par de ellos por la zona...

Ya me gustaría a mi tener ese "problemazo"...además, quién meta de golpe 2 millones de € en una cuenta española desde un exchanger, lo que se merece, a parte de una buena colleja, es que le dejen el "ojete" escocido por espabilado...pues deberá abonar al fisco más de 400K € en concepto de "espabilado", cuando cualquier asesor fiscal le dejaría eso en 1/4 o menos.

Un saludo


----------



## alejoB (28 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> todo lo que estáis indagando está muy bien, pero imaginad que alguno de nosotros logra un "Remonster" ...



Paketazo: estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo en que lo que hay que hacer es buscar un profesional. Simplemente, quería hablarlo por si alguien ya lo había hecho antes. En el resto, no coincido.

No tienes que tener 2M $ para que esto sea un problema. Imagina que tienes 150 K $ ahora mismo, imagina que no declaras nada porque lo tienes en criptos, pero supón que tendrías que haber tributado 30K $. Dentro de x años, te viene hacienda y te dice que tu multa con un 150% y que le debes 90K $, pero en ese momento, tus queridas criptos no valen un duro. ¿ahora qué? 

Ya te he dicho antes que lo que tengas en tu wallet es cosa privada tuya, pero si has hecho movimientos en un exchange, depósitos o retiradas, ya no es privado. Esto hay que tenerlo claro.


----------



## p_pin (28 May 2017)

Respecto a BTC, mientras no rompa la zona de soporte en torno a la cifra de 2.000$


----------



## OzziE (28 May 2017)

El ETH está a punto de caer un 10-20%. Quién tenga que se piense el vender.

Edito: Nada, había un tío vendiendo ETH por valor de 900 XBT, pero lo ha cancelado.


----------



## danjian (28 May 2017)

Alguno que entienda de charts le puede echar un vistazo a este "analisis" y dar su opinión? Bitcoins NO More Fun

Mira que yo creo que subirá pero oye el tío ese tiene como 17k de followers algo debe de saber ... la verdad me ha asustado un poco y me planteo vender aun con perdidas ...


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (28 May 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Las probabilidades de defraudar a Hacienda , usando las criptomonedas es de casi cero . No es cero porque eso depende de la habilidad del delincuente . Y los nerds son muy ingenuos .
> Tienes un wallet con 2000 BTCs .
> Haces una compra de X articulo en Amazon , ops ...queria decir ...cualquier web chorra de esas de nerds ...te lo mandan a tu direccion . A partir de ese momento Hacienda ya sabe que el wallet X esta " asociado " a fulanito de tal que vive en tal lugar .
> Decides fraccionar tu " wallet " en 20 miniwallets .
> ...



Sabes lo que es un mixer?


----------



## paketazo (28 May 2017)

e


OzziE dijo:


> El ETH está a punto de caer un 10-20%. Quién tenga que se piense el vender.



Solo ETH, a mi me salen cosas muy "raras" en el chart.

Hace un momento trazando fibos, y haciendo el paralelo de la última subida de BTC del 2013 (por buscar similitudes), me sale un retroceso al 21% del inicio de la subida.

Sobre 1400$/BTC

Evidentemente, eso si sucede "que va a ser que no", arrastra a todo de un modo similar, o incluso peor.

Esperemos que la alegría no se torne en llanto, no obstante si llega ese día de llantos, y cuando nadie quiera comprar nada, es posible que sea el instante de acumular de nuevo.

De momento estamos dentro de la vela semanal super alcista, veremos como acaba, y sobre todo como termina la semana próxima, para el gráfico será clave.

*clapham2* para saber tanto de fiscalidad, sabes muy poco de domicilios empresariales y la correlativa fiscalidad de los mismos...anda que si tu eres de los que pagas 400K $ por los 2 millones me defraudarías bastante. A parte lo que comenta el compañero de enviar BTC u otras monedas sin posibilidad de rastreo... 

Un saludo.

edito:



danjian dijo:


> Alguno que entienda de charts le puede echar un vistazo a este "analisis" y dar su opinión? Bitcoins NO More Fun
> 
> Mira que yo creo que subirá pero oye el tío ese tiene como 17k de followers algo debe de saber ... la verdad me ha asustado un poco y me planteo vender aun con perdidas ...




No me sale tan abajo, pero los 1400$ si se pierde la zona actual son plausibles.

El tipo no aplica que las medias móviles siguen acompañando la subida incluso durante la bajada, y eso hace que se encuentren siempre más arriba de lo que están en el momento actual.

Saludo de nuevo


----------



## trukutruku (28 May 2017)

danjian dijo:


> Alguno que entienda de charts le puede echar un vistazo a este "analisis" y dar su opinión? Bitcoins NO More Fun
> 
> Mira que yo creo que subirá pero oye el tío ese tiene como 17k de followers algo debe de saber ... la verdad me ha asustado un poco y me planteo vender aun con perdidas ...



paginas atras yo puse un grafico y dije que si btc empezaba a caer de forma consistente podia irse a la zona de soporte (1150), que es lo que viene a decir este tambien...

viendo la grafica se ve que la tendencia primaria todavia es alcista pero yo creo que btc se va a pegar una buena ostia en los proximos dias/semanas.

pero vamos, tampoco me atrevo a asegurarlo porque aqui te llevas unas sorpresas..

lo que no era normal era este crecimiento desmedido de btc


----------



## Merlin (28 May 2017)

danjian dijo:


> Alguno que entienda de charts le puede echar un vistazo a este "analisis" y dar su opinión? Bitcoins NO More Fun
> 
> Mira que yo creo que subirá pero oye el tío ese tiene como 17k de followers algo debe de saber ... la verdad me ha asustado un poco y me planteo vender aun con perdidas ...



Parece que es una web centrada más en bolsa/forex ¿Crees que son objetivos a la hora de hablar de criptomonedas?


----------



## Divad (28 May 2017)

Se han sincronizado los comemierdas para infundir miedo por las caídas generalizadas y temas fiscales para volver al nauseabundo sistema FIAT o no salirse del mismo. Los esbirros del sistema (viejo) tratando de contener al rebaño...

Clapham es prosionista, sus intereses son la confrontación entre seres humanos y perpetuar la ignorancia/pobreza entre los lectores. En todos los foros hay más de lo mismo, por ello hay que tener cuidado en dejarse llevar por lo que leemos.


----------



## p_pin (28 May 2017)

Yo creo que el análisis técnico puede ser importante para un gráfico de precios como el de btc, pero opino que no tiene la misma fiabilidad que aplicarlo a forex o a índices

¿Por qué digo ésto?

Pues por que los índices, las acciones, forex, son activos que tienen detrás de sí organismos con grandes intereses. Existe una gran manipulación e intervención en torno a ellos

Por ejemplo el euro tiene al BCE que se encarga de tomar medidas económicas para intervenir en la cotización del euro, lo mismo podría decirse de la fed y el dólar, y lo mismo con los índices, o acciones, que tienen grandes fondos de inversión, de pensiones, de coberturas,... todos éstos organismos e inversores saben qué se están jugando, hay mucha pasta en estos mercados, y después de lo de Lehman, mi opinión es que los índices y mercados financieros están muy controlados.

Sin embargo en la cotización de btc no existe esa capacidad de intervencionismo, y al ser descentralizado, los rumores y noticas tienen gran impacto especulativo

Mi opinión es que btc podría joder a muchas de estas entidades y organismos, y como es muy difícil de atacar btc mientras tenga respaldo, lo que harán, o están haciendo, es quitarle mercado con otras criptomonedas y proyectos. Cada vez se ven más empresas de inversión participando en proyectos paralelos a btc

Todo ésto es pura opinión


----------



## plus ultra (28 May 2017)

Yo discrepo del pesimismo que han tenido muchos estos dias y no entiendo que comentan que la burbuja pincho en 2013,lo peor que sufrio por esa epoca fue el cierre de MTgox y fue en principios de 2014 y el motivo no lo veo como un pinchazo de burbuja sino una desconfianza en los inversores,es como si hoy cerrara ploloniex.

Lo ocurrido estos dias a niveles históricos de BTC es simplemente una corrección a niveles habituales de BTC,no entiendo como están todos tan alarmistas,se entiende en novatos que lleven en esto unas semanas pero leyendo a "veteranos" poniéndose en modo panic,incluso me lleva a pensar que el equivocado soy yo pero reviso los datos y no veo nada raro si tenemos en cuenta el cambio de mercado.

Veamos un dato:

12 dic BTC 780 usd 
04 ene BTC 1148 usd volumen 3.778
12 ene BTC 752 usd

04 mar BTC 1235 usd
18 mar BTC 935 usd volumen 19.991
04 abr BTC 1122 usd

27 abr BTC 1390 usd
24 may BTC 2220 usd 
27 may BTC 1538 usd volumen 48.896

Julio agosto BTC 3000 ? la tendencia es alcista es mas probable verlo en 3000 que baje a 1000.teniendo en cuenta que que su volume (poloniex) no para de subir mes tras mes.

Lo que ha sucedió estos dias era muy de esperar entradas de capital masivo primero desde japon y luego corea,lo mismo sucedio meses atras con la historia de los chinos.

MUY IMPORTANTE ya lo he comentado mas de una vez,desde mi punto de vista el mercado de las criptos no es el mismo que la "bolsa" donde la mayoria de los que operan son "profesionales",aquí muchísimos no saben lo que es una resistencia o un soporte ni volumen ni nada simplemente ven algo subir y le meten y no 100€ precisamente,aqui vale mas el rumor noticia que analisis técnicos,procuro tener el mayor numero de contactos en foros ,grupos y noticias de BTC para saber como va a ir la tendencia y estos últimos dias a entrado mucha muchísima gente a invertir en XRP por que un amigo/conocido escucho que en dias se multipico por 15 y después de hablar con ellos no sabían lo que era el BTC.

Los profesionales son predecibles, sin embargo, LAS CRIPTOS están llenas de aficionados


----------



## djun (28 May 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Las probabilidades de defraudar a Hacienda , usando las criptomonedas es de casi cero . No es cero porque eso depende de la habilidad del delincuente . Y los nerds son muy ingenuos .
> Tienes un wallet con 2000 BTCs .
> Haces una compra de X articulo en Amazon , ops ...queria decir ...cualquier web chorra de esas de nerds ...te lo mandan a tu direccion . A partir de ese momento Hacienda ya sabe que el wallet X esta " asociado " a fulanito de tal que vive en tal lugar .
> Decides fraccionar tu " wallet " en 20 miniwallets .
> ...



Hay coins que son anónimas, Monero, Zcash, Dash...
El Bitcoin lo puedes convertir a una de estas coins y después lo distribuyes o divides en diferentes monederos totalmente anónimos.


----------



## Divad (28 May 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cierto es que no son caídas, sino que son ofertas :XX: siendo lo que se esperaba tras la corrida que lleva desde que ha empezado el año :Baile: está bien como parada para aquellos que quieren un cambio en su realidad. Es obvio, todo aquel que se leyera la utilidad que tiene la cadena de bloques se uniría sin dudarlo. Muchos empiezan con la curiosidad de que coño está pasando con estás monedas y los nenes de mantenimiento suministran dosis de miedo con los "hackers", "terroristas", mercado negro,... pues ya hacen creer que es una estafa y más si de las 700 criptos que hay le van saliendo cada día nuevas :::::: con semejante panorama no queda otra que meterte en foros y así compartir diferentes puntos de vista de lo que vemos para que cada uno de nosotros vayamos tomando las decisiones correctas en el nuevo juego que se está cociendo. 

Uno mismo tiene la opción de:

Escoger entre seguir pagando la fiesta a los títeres de turno o no pagarle nada, salvo un impuesto único para todos en el nuevo sistema.

Entre seguir manteniendo una estafa piramidal o alimentar otra pirámide trabajando en beneficio para todos?

Te lo voy a poner fácil con una imagen







El amo que te da de comer está en un barco diferente al tuyo, aunque bueno, aquí puedes hacer el papelón cutre de cojones que llevas haciendo durante años cabrón :XX::: y en verdad estás más forrado que nosotros solo que tu deber de mantenimiento del SISTEMA te obliga a estar por aquí... Mientras la IA no esté implantada. Oh, sí?:fiufiu: Tampoco estoy seguro si estoy respondiendo a un jodido bot que formula respuestas según patrones y conductas programadas para simular una postura. :XX:



Spoiler



Los pece*C*illos son libres de escoger su camino y todos son válidos. 



> La gente que esta tratando de hacer este mundo peor no toman ni un día libre, ¿como podría tomarlo yo? ilumina la oscuridad. - Bob Marley







Disfrutad cabrones! :Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## Helios_pc (28 May 2017)

Ahora voy a enmerdar más el asunto fiscal, he visto en otro hilo el Ferratumbank, que te permite abrirte cuenta en diferentes divisas...así que pasa con Hacienda si tenemos 10k $?

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ninfireblade (28 May 2017)




----------



## Divad (28 May 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


>



A la vista están las altsc dando x10, x50, x300... :fiufiu:

Por no hablar de las premiadas :rolleye:


----------



## Divad (28 May 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Resumen: Quedaos quietos en el FIAT y sino comprar piedras... pero ni se os ocurra alimentar la nueva pirámide ETH ::


----------



## paketazo (28 May 2017)

Maestro *Clapham* Vd. se piensa que el mundo lo gobierna un solo ente...

Si Rusia dice BTC prohibido, USA dirá permitido

Si China cierra los exchangers...se abren 10 en Corea del Sur

...

...

Yo tengo ya algunos años, y recuerdo, por poner algún símil al respecto, que a principios de este siglo, este que escribe, se bajaba música gratis con un programita llamado Napster

Sobre el 2004/2006 me bajaba películas, programas... con Edonkey..Ares...

Y recuerdo como si fuera hoy, que muchos que pululaban por los foros de la época y por el mítico Irc, comentaban que todos terminaríamos en la cárcel por usar programas sin licencia, o ver películas pirateadas.

¡claro! ¡claro!

Ahora BTC es un arma del mal, sus usuarios están ultrajando a un sistema perfecto y bien engrasado que les perseguirá y destruirá...

Lo que sucede "maestro" es que al principio, solo bajaban música 4 "espabilados", que luego fueron diez mil, y más tarde cien millones...y lo que era un ultraje, se convirtió en norma aceptada, ya que los propios mandatarios, sus hijos, hermanos, amigos...no entendían por que habían de pagar por algo pudiéndolo tener gratis.

De vez en cuando cierran alguna web, acusan a 4 chavales, pero nada nuevo bajo el sol...

Todos vemos películas gratis, escuchamos música gratis, y nos bajamos el win zip gratis...

En el momento que la masa crítica que adopte las cryptomonedas sea lo suficientemente grande, los estados entenderán que no pueden ir en su contra, por consiguiente, harán lo necesario para convivir pacíficamente con esta innovación y adaptarla a la "legalidad" de uno u otro modo...

La forma más fácil y eficaz que se me ocurre ahora mismo es por ejemplo gravar la compra de cualquier producto un X% si se hace con cryptomonedas.

La otra opción que le queda al sistema no le interesa, pues podría perder la batalla y luego la guerra, sobre todo si en 10 años este mundo es adoptado por las masas.

Si no se llega a adoptar por lo que sea, pues ya no será necesario para el sistema hacer gran cosa.

Un saludo


----------



## Sr. Pérez (28 May 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Sabes lo que es un mixer?



Yo no, cuenta, cuenta...


----------



## plus ultra (28 May 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Estais obnubilados . Es normal ...Incluso en la Alemania nazi , a pincipios de los anos 30s hubo judios que se negaron a irse porque decian que no habia que exagerar el peligro . Los que se fueron ( Einstein uno de ellos ) se salvaron .
> Para el resto ...no hubo piedad .
> Ahora con las Alts pasa lo mismo . Repiten como papagallos las bondades de las criptomonedas sin mirar la letra pequena .
> Las cripto las pueden tumbar en 24 horas cuando quieran
> ...



Tiene usted razon,en 24 horas es posible que se acabe el chiringuito si se ponen,PEROOO si usted conoce un poco de política internacional y de BTC sabra 2 cosas que a china no se le respeta,se le teme y que el 90% de BTC esta en china y cual es la postura de estos referente a BTC? pues ya lo hemos visto normalización de BTC y regularización de los exchanges.

Piensa usted que no hay personas y entidades influyentes chinas dentro de BTC ya?piensa que se quedaran de brazos cruzados a que les quiten sus inversiones? y los japoneses,coreanos...?


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (28 May 2017)

Sr. Pérez dijo:


> Yo no, cuenta, cuenta...



Es un servicio que a cambio te una pequeña comisión te devuelve tus Bitcoin "limpios" en otra billetera sin relación alguna con la tuya por lo que ya no se puede relacionar contigo. 

Es decir, tú mandas por ejemplo 1BTC a una dirección y das una cartera de salida donde los quieres volver a recibir. Te llegan pero de otra billetera (o de varias en múltiples pagos) por lo que se elimina la trazabilidad.


----------



## djun (28 May 2017)

Helios_pc dijo:


> Ahora voy a enmerdar más el asunto fiscal, he visto en otro hilo el Ferratumbank, que te permite abrirte cuenta en diferentes divisas...así que pasa con Hacienda si tenemos 10k $?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk



Hasta donde tengo entendido esto es invertir en divisas. Sólo declaras por las pérdidas o ganancias cuando reembolses dichos dólares a euros. 
Es como el que invierte en un fondo de inversión que invierte en divisas (o en acciones o en deduda), sólo declaras las pérdidas o ganancias cuando reembolsas el fondo. 

Con las criptos es lo mismo. Es otra divisa, y sólo declaras cuando pasas a dinero FIAT, euros.


----------



## Merlin (28 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Sobre el 2004/2006 me bajaba películas, programas... con Edonkey..Ares..



Quizás os interese saber que Jed McCaleb, cofundador de Ripple y fundador de Stellar, es el creador de Edonkey.


----------



## juli (28 May 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Es un servicio que a cambio te una pequeña comisión te devuelve tus Bitcoin "limpios" en otra billetera sin relación alguna con la tuya por lo que ya no se puede relacionar contigo.
> 
> Es decir, tú mandas por ejemplo 1BTC a una dirección y das una cartera de salida donde los quieres volver a recibir. Te llegan pero de otra billetera (o de varias en múltiples pagos) por lo que se elimina la trazabilidad.



En cuánto está la comisión media ?

Por cierto...algún forero tiene alguna referencia válida concreta ya chequeada ?


_________________________________

Halluda, hamijos ! : 

Tengo un cliente que no tira de blockchain, pese a haberlo heco habitualmente, pues lo he usado cotidianamente. Recuerdo una alerta de antivirus del fucking windows sobre que ese software estaba pidiendo paso y ante las opciones de permitir paso siempre, sólo por esa vez o bloquear el paso, opté por la tercera ...con lo que supongo que alterando la configuración del antivirus donde salga ese software como bloqueado, vlvería a chutar, pero no sé ni dónde buscarlo.

En fin...alguna sugerencia sin experimentos ?

Gracias.

edito : Y otra sobre ésro : Puedo transferir fondos de mi cartera que mi cliente no muestra pero constan en mi address tirando de explorer en la blockchain ?


----------



## alejoB (28 May 2017)

Siento ser un aguafiestas.

Cuidado con los mixers:

How Specifically The EU & US Intend To Tax Your Bitcoin - Bitcoin News
_The use of mixers and tumblers will be de facto evidence of illegal activity. The EU wants to track ‘suspicious’ transactions in real time and it will “not tolerate” being denied. Again, those who value privacy should consider exchanges that are not within unfriendly resident nations._

Lo siento, pero no comparto la idea de que los estados no puedan hacer nada para regular las criptos. Tienen la fuerza y van a emplearla. Otro ejemplo:

"All countries are advised to consider the creation of the crime of unexplained wealth." - Global conference on countering money laundering and digital currencies. : Bitcoin

Por último, una reciente reflexion de Peter Brandt:
Twitter

_Crypto bulls think their wallets are beyond reach of IRS. Wealthy Americans once thought the same thing about $UBS & Swiss banking_


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (28 May 2017)

alejoB dijo:


> Siento ser un aguafiestas.
> 
> Cuidado con los mixers:
> 
> ...




Vale. ¿Y de qué manera van a saber que usaste un mixer? No hay manera humana de saber que la cartera donde mandaste tus BTC es la de un mixer. 

Y la comparación con los bancos suizos es simplemente ridícula, creo que no hace falta explicarlo.




juli dijo:


> En cuánto está la comisión media ?
> 
> Por cierto...algún forero tiene alguna referencia válida concreta ya chequeada ?



En torno a 0.5%-1%

Uno que tiene buenas referencias es Bitmixer

✰ [ANN] BITMIXER.IO ✰ High Volume Bitcoin Mixer ✰


----------



## Chicosalchicha (28 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Quizás os interese saber que Jed McCaleb, cofundador de Ripple y fundador de Stellar, es el creador de Edonkey.



Mitico programa.


----------



## alejoB (28 May 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Vale. ¿Y de qué manera van a saber que usaste un mixer? No hay manera humana de saber que la cartera donde mandaste tus BTC es la de un mixer.
> 
> Y la comparación con los bancos suizos es simplemente ridícula, creo que no hace falta explicarlo.



Andy, sólo intento tener los pies en el suelo. Todas estas historias de que las criptos son anónimas son ciertas si haces un uso muy restringido y cuidadoso de ellas. En cuanto tus criptos interaccionen con un ente centalizado, dejas de ser anónimo y todo está enlazado en la blockchain; el análisis informático de esos datos proporciona toda la información. Teoría conspiranoica: los exchanges ya están construyendo una base de datos de usuarios de criptos.

Ellos no se van a complicar la vida. Si pueden enlazar una dirección contigo y pueden enlazar que desde esa dirección hay una transacción que entra en un mixer, te declaran culpable y listo. Y si no, te aplican lo del delito de riqueza injustificada.

En cuanto a lo de Peter Brandt, es un tipo con cierta edad y entiende que los estados acaban siempre imponiéndo sus reglas a los ciudadanos. Mucho tiene que cambiar el mundo para que esto no sea así y yo no apuesto por ello.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (28 May 2017)

alejoB dijo:


> Andy, sólo intento tener los pies en el suelo. Todas estas historias de que las criptos son anónimas son ciertas si haces un uso muy restringido y cuidadoso de ellas. En cuanto tus criptos interaccionen con un ente centalizado, dejas de ser anónimo y todo está enlazado en la blockchain; el análisis informático de esos datos proporciona toda la información. Teoría conspiranoica: los exchanges ya están construyendo una base de datos de usuarios de criptos.
> 
> Ellos no se van a complicar la vida. Si pueden enlazar una dirección contigo y pueden enlazar que desde esa dirección hay una transacción que entra en un mixer, te declaran culpable y listo. Y si no, te aplican lo del delito de riqueza injustificada.
> 
> En cuanto a lo de Peter Brandt, es un tipo con cierta edad y entiende que los estados acaban siempre imponiéndo sus reglas a los ciudadanos. Mucho tiene que cambiar el mundo para que esto no sea así y yo no apuesto por ello.



Conspiranoia pura. Sobreestimas a los funcionarios de hacienda que no saben ni lo que es el BTC. Y Peter Brandt puede ser muy veterano y sabio pero tampoco entiende cómo funciona Bitcoin.

Por otro lado te repito que no hay manera de saber que tus coins entraron a un mixer. Es una billetera como otra cualquiera que un script crea en el acto.


----------



## alejoB (28 May 2017)

djun dijo:


> Hasta donde tengo entendido esto es invertir en divisas. Sólo declaras por las pérdidas o ganancias cuando reembolses dichos dólares a euros.
> Es como el que invierte en un fondo de inversión que invierte en divisas (o en acciones o en deduda), sólo declaras las pérdidas o ganancias cuando reembolsas el fondo.
> 
> Con las criptos es lo mismo. Es otra divisa, y sólo declaras cuando pasas a dinero FIAT, euros.



Referente al cambio de divisas, yo había encontrado esto:

Fiscalidad en operaciones con divisas [Archivo] - Foro de Invertirenbolsa.info

_Las diferencias por el cambio de moneda, serán ganancia o pérdida patrimonial por la diferencia entre el valor de transmisión y el de adquisición de las divisas invertidas.
Se imputará, al periodo de la alteración patrimonial.
Cuando lo recibido sean otras divisas, el resultado derivado de las diferencias de cambio no se imputará hasta el momento en que se realice el cambio a euros._

Si las criptos fuesen consideradas divisas, puede que se les aplicara el mismo principio. El problema es que me temo que nadie sabe aún qué son las criptos de forma oficial.

---------- Post added 28-may-2017 at 23:23 ----------




andyteleco dijo:


> Conspiranoia pura. Sobreestimas a los funcionarios de hacienda que no saben ni lo que es el BTC. Y Peter Brandt puede ser muy veterano y sabio pero tampoco entiende cómo funciona Bitcoin.



Sí, lo he dicho: teroría conspiranoica, pero esos exchanges tienen tus direcciones de depóstio/retirada y datos que enlanzan contigo. Y no me refiero a la hacienda española, sino a, por ejemplo, agencias USA. Una vez que estén los datos, es cuestión de que se los pasen a los de aquí.




andyteleco dijo:


> Por otro lado te repito que no hay manera de saber que tus coins entraron a un mixer. Es una billetera como otra cualquiera que un script crea en el acto.



A ver, tu mandas tus bitcoins de tu wallet (supongamos que enlazado con tu identidad) o otra dirección que ellos identifican como mixer (usando técnicas estadísticas, patrones, big data, o lo que sea). ¿dónde está el problema?


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (28 May 2017)

alejoB dijo:


> Referente al cambio de divisas, yo había encontrado esto:
> 
> Fiscalidad en operaciones con divisas [Archivo] - Foro de Invertirenbolsa.info
> 
> ...



Por tercera y última vez: NO SE PUEDE IDENTIFICAR COMO UNA DIRECCIÓN DE UN MIXER. Por mucha palabra rimbombante que quieras usar eso no es posible.


----------



## alejoB (28 May 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Por tercera y última vez: NO SE PUEDE IDENTIFICAR COMO UNA DIRECCIÓN DE UN MIXER. Por mucha palabra rimbombante que quieras usar eso no es posible.



Subestimas las técnicas de análisis de datos:

How Anonymous is Bitcoin? | Coin Center
_Address deanonymization using these methods can be thwarted by sending bitcoins through so-called mixers or tumblers, which take a set of bitcoins and returns another set of the same value (minus a processing fee) with different addresses and transaction histories, thus effectively “laundering” the coins. But these services come with serious caveats. Users must hand over control of their bitcoins and trust the service to return them. *Transaction graph analysis can identify use of a mixing service and flag the user as potentially suspicious*. Mixers do not work well for very large sums, unless others with similarly large sums happen to be mixing their bitcoins at the same time. Some mixing services do not work as advertised and can be reverse-engineered. Services that operate legally must keep detailed records of how the coins were mixed, which could later be hacked or subpoenaed. And the new bitcoins received might themselves be tainted by illegal activity._


----------



## lewis (28 May 2017)

No sigáis el juego a los troles.


----------



## davitin (28 May 2017)

El hilo esta degenerando mucho...los comunities que normalmente os dedicais a hacer el gilipollas en la guarderia u otros subforos podriais quedaros ahi, los demas nos estamos jugando pasta.


----------



## alejoB (28 May 2017)

lewis dijo:


> No sigáis el juego a los troles.



Yo no estoy trolleando a nadie, sólo quiero que la gente sea consciente de que hay pocas cosas tan poco anónimas como la blockchain, y esto es información pública. Que cada uno haga lo que vea conveniente, pero tener información sobre cómo son las cosas siempre es bueno.

En cualquier caso, perdón por _dar la lata_. Si mis (honestas) opiniones se toman como trolleos, mejor lo dejo.


----------



## hoppe (28 May 2017)

alejoB dijo:


> Yo no estoy trolleando a nadie, sólo quiero que la gente sea consciente de que hay pocas cosas tan poco anónimas como la blockchain, y esto es información pública. Que cada uno haga lo que vea conveniente, pero tener información sobre cómo son las cosas siempre es bueno.
> 
> En cualquier caso, perdón por _dar la lata_. Si mis (honestas) opiniones se toman como trolleos, mejor lo dejo.



No, si el tema es interesante, y también importante. Pero no en el hilo de especulación.

Mejor abre un nuevo hilo de fiscalidad de altcoin y se debate allí.


----------



## danjian (29 May 2017)

Bueno al final vendí mis criptos y estoy en USDTether esperando haber que pasa, prefiero no ganar X$ que perder en un posible crash. 

Si veo que esto tira para arriba me subo de nuevo al tren, si tira para abajo pues a recomprar barato y a esperar la próxima ola.


----------



## djun (29 May 2017)

alejoB dijo:


> Referente al cambio de divisas, yo había encontrado esto:
> 
> Fiscalidad en operaciones con divisas [Archivo] - Foro de Invertirenbolsa.info
> 
> ...



En principio el bitcoin se considera como un activo mas, como las acciones, fondos de inversión, divisas o deuda. Solo se tributa cuando se convierten a euros. La ley la pueden cambiar en cualquier momento pero si conviertes un bitcoin en otra cripto (o incluso en dólares) no has realizado beneficios-pérdidas en euros y creo que no hay nada que declarar. 

Para todos los públicos: cómo rellenar la declaración de la renta si tienes bitcoines

Fiscalidad de los Bitcoin


----------



## digipl (29 May 2017)

Esta película ya la he visto antes en el hilo del bitcoin.

Aparece alguien diciendo "yo no se nada sobre esto..", "estoy preocupado...", "quisiera información...".

Los siguientes post ya empiezan con el miedo "es que la multa podría ser mayor que el beneficio...".

Luego sigue con trozos de leyes escogidos convenientemente y subiendo al siguiente nivel "aunque pagues a hacienda te podrían acusar de blanqueo.."

Y sigue con "es que esto no es anónimo..", "hacienda se va a enterar seguro..".

Y cada nuevo post, sin parar además, va subiendo el nivel de miedo. 

El pequeño problema para él es que, como suele ocurrir en estos casos, se viene demasiado arriba, demostrando que tiene el tema mas que preparado y que está aquí para acojonar a los incautos.

Por favor, remakes de películas de terror, no gracias.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (29 May 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Conspiranoia pura. Sobreestimas a los funcionarios de hacienda que no saben ni lo que es el BTC. Y Peter Brandt puede ser muy veterano y sabio pero tampoco entiende cómo funciona Bitcoin.
> 
> Por otro lado te repito que no hay manera de saber que tus coins entraron a un mixer. Es una billetera como otra cualquiera que un script crea en el acto.



Mixers "Honey Pot"?. Podrian crear mixers, que tomaran nota de todas las direcciones que hacen de inputs de la transacción de mezclado. 




Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## alejoB (29 May 2017)

digipl dijo:


> Esta película ya la he visto antes en el hilo del bitcoin.
> 
> Aparece alguien diciendo "yo no se nada sobre esto..", "estoy preocupado...", "quisiera información...".
> 
> ...



Yo no estoy aquí para asustar a nadie, aunque no tengo problemas en reconocer que yo sí que estoy preocupado (creo que se nota). Reconozco que soy una persona negativa y algo obsesiva y que prefiero la tranquilidad a posibles problemas. Siempre me pongo en lo peor, pero eso no significa que tenga que pasar.

No he sido yo el que haya dicho lo del blanqueo de dinero, sino otro forero.

¿El tema preparado? sí, llevo más de una semana buscando información, pero no he encontrado nada concluyente. Por eso la he buscado aquí.

Sobre cómo funciona bitcoin: sí, llevo más de 4 años leyendo sobre esto. Creo que no es malo que la gente se informe un poco más sobre privacidad y BTC. Ya lo he dicho: la información siempre es buena.


----------



## juli (29 May 2017)

alejoB dijo:


> ....



No te ibas ? O vas a estar dando la brasa un siglo ?

Hilo de fiscalidad y tema resuelto.


----------



## Albertezz (29 May 2017)

Podéis dejar de dar cancha al puto troll ese?

que yo sepa este es un hilo sobre ESPECULACIÓN ALTCOIN, vamos que estamos aqui para ayudarnos entre nosotors a ganar pasta, da igual hacienda, da igual los mixers da igual todo, que cada uno haga lo que quiera pero lo primero que tenemos que hacer es ganar pasta especulando con esta nueva tecnologia joder, que somos los putos early adopters.

Para este mes veo con potencial los icos de tezos (subidón y vender a corto) y de aeternity.
Altcoins para largo ahora mismo veo eth, waves, wings y gamecredit. Tal vez siacoin.
Ah y storj va a sacar su nuevo token pronto, yo lo llevo en ico y creo que va a petarlo en el buen sentido ya que el proyecto es sólido.

Como veis vosotros el panorama ahora mismo?


----------



## alejoB (29 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> No te ibas ? O vas a estar dando la brasa un siglo ?
> 
> Hilo de fiscalidad y tema resuelto.



Por favor, si alguien quiere seguir:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...lidad-altcoins-post19466693.html#post19466693

No más respuestas en este hilo.


----------



## davitin (29 May 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> Podéis dejar de dar cancha al puto troll ese?
> 
> que yo sepa este es un hilo sobre ESPECULACIÓN ALTCOIN, vamos que estamos aqui para ayudarnos entre nosotors a ganar pasta, da igual hacienda, da igual los mixers da igual todo, que cada uno haga lo que quiera pero lo primero que tenemos que hacer es ganar pasta especulando con esta nueva tecnologia joder, que somos los putos early adopters.
> 
> ...



Eso mismo digo yo, llevamos un huevo de post leyendo gilipolleces que no vienen a cuento, hablando del sexo de los angeles.

Gamecredits y waves crees que acabaran valiendo bastante a largo palzo? en este ultimo mes no se han movido mucho.


----------



## Divad (29 May 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Eso mismo digo yo, llevamos un huevo de post leyendo gilipolleces que no vienen a cuento, hablando del sexo de los angeles.
> 
> Gamecredits y waves crees que acabaran valiendo bastante a largo palzo? en este ultimo mes no se han movido mucho.



Viviendo en PAZ y con la RBU... si no estás jugando, se está follando :XX::fiufiu:



Spoiler



Menudo cachondeo será para quien tenga todos los tokens de la red ETH y suene la campana en todos :rolleye::Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## Divad (29 May 2017)

Recomiendo ojear la utilidad de Bancor.



Spoiler



Explica Bancor
[youtube]NL5SkAb6oWE[/youtube]


----------



## ninfireblade (29 May 2017)

Que curioso que los que más se quejan de la gente que está desvirtuando la tematica del hilo son los que mas han trolleado el hilo del bitcoin hace unas semanas.


----------



## michinato (29 May 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Que curioso que los que más se quejan de la gente que está desvirtuando la tematica del hilo son los que mas han trolleado el hilo del bitcoin hace unas semanas.



Y además sus únicas intervenciones son en plan adivinos del futuro "esta la veo para largo, esta para corto", sin aportar ningún argumento en lo que se basen.


----------



## Pirro (29 May 2017)

davitin dijo:


> El hilo esta degenerando mucho...los comunities que normalmente os dedicais a hacer el gilipollas en la guarderia u otros subforos podriais quedaros ahi,* los demas nos estamos jugando pasta*.



Razón de más para no enfadarse y leer con frialdad comentarios que no quieres leer ¿no crees?

Si tienes algo que está en MAXIMOS y viene de multiplicar su precio varias veces en el último mes ¿qué crees que es lo más probable que suceda en el mes siguiente? Sí, podría seguir subiendo y rompiendo máximos hasta que tú ganes un pastón de cojones, es una posibilidad. Pero si el bitcoin corrige, la posibilidad de que eso suceda tiende a cero.

Pues eso. Sólo mi humilde opinión, que cada cual haga lo que le salga del cipote.


----------



## juli (29 May 2017)

Repito petición...y añado otra. Gracias de antebrazo :


Tengo un cliente que no tira de blockchain, pese a haberlo heco habitualmente, pues lo he usado cotidianamente. Recuerdo una alerta de antivirus del fucking windows sobre que ese software estaba pidiendo paso y ante las opciones de permitir paso siempre, sólo por esa vez o bloquear el paso, opté por la tercera ...con lo que supongo que alterando la configuración del antivirus donde salga ese software como bloqueado, vlvería a chutar, pero no sé ni dónde buscarlo.

En fin...alguna sugerencia sin experimentos ?

Gracias.

edito : Y otra sobre ésro : Puedo transferir fondos de mi cartera que mi cliente no muestra pero constan en mi address tirando de explorer en la blockchain ?

__________________________

Divad / o quien se digne / : Dónde se compra Lunyr ???


----------



## psiloman (29 May 2017)

Lunyr puedes comprarlo en Bittrex.

Un saludo.


----------



## juli (29 May 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Lunyr puedes comprarlo en Bittrex.
> 
> Un saludo.



y en liqui.io. 

Gracias.


----------



## danjian (29 May 2017)

Estáis desvariando un poco el hilo ... en fin, parece que es el día de ETH, algunas alts ya se han recuperado completamente otras aun no, el BTC muy calmado no se si es bueno o malo.


----------



## OzziE (29 May 2017)

Algún forero que haya participado en el ICO de MobileGo?

Es el primero ICO en el que participo y el tema de que repartan los tokens cómo ETH o WAVES no lo acabo de entender. Gracias!


----------



## davitin (29 May 2017)

OzziE dijo:


> Algún forero que haya participado en el ICO de MobileGo?
> 
> Es el primero ICO en el que participo y el tema de que repartan los tokens cómo ETH o WAVES no lo acabo de entender. Gracias!



Ha y un hilo de Icos ya en este mismo subforo.

Dejad de mezclar cosas como las icos, las conspiraciones de los judios y la fiscalidad que no tienen nada que ver con el tema que se trata aqui.

Joder.


----------



## Merlin (29 May 2017)

EDITADO (por si acaso)


----------



## Alxemi (29 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Me acabo de encontrar con una tarjeta que se puede cargar con BTC y ETH: Monaco | Send and spend money globally at perfect interbank exchange rates
> 
> Que yo sepa, es la 1ª que se puede cargar con una cripto distinta a Bitcoin. Además, dicen que próximamente se podrá cargar con algunos tokens de Ethereum.



Ese producto no existe, es una ico, con muchos puntos para ser un scam por cierto.,


----------



## Merlin (29 May 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Ese producto no existe, es una ico, con muchos puntos para ser un scam por cierto.,



Pues la publicidad de esa web me ha salido en coinmarketcap ::


----------



## Alxemi (29 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Pues la publicidad de esa web me ha salido en coinmarketcap ::



si, están por todas partes...

cuando una ICO abusa de publicidad pagada sospecha. Las buenas nunca la han necesitado.


----------



## Ponlastuyasaremojar (29 May 2017)

Qué opináis de LTC? Se la ve descolgada de la recuperación del resto y me estoy pensando mucho cambiarlas por ETH, no parece buena señal que sea la única de mi monedero que no ha pumpeado casi a niveles de la semana pasada.


----------



## bmbnct (29 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> .......
> 
> Hace un momento trazando fibos, y haciendo el paralelo de la última subida de BTC del 2013 (por buscar similitudes), me sale un retroceso al 21% del inicio de la subida.
> 
> ...



Paketazo, como ves la actual subida? La consideras, 'buena'? 
Yo echando unas líneas, viendo medias móviles y algunos indicadores como MACD diría que si; pero me da en la nariz que quizas nos llevemos una sorpresa.


----------



## davitin (29 May 2017)

Ethereum casi en 190 y ETC casi en 17...

Debi cargar ETC cuando el bajon...pero aun estan baratos, subiran mucho mas.

A ver si empiezan a haber "meneos", la adrenalina de la "bolsa" cripto es adictiva.

---------- Post added 29-may-2017 at 20:43 ----------

Que opinais de "Round"? yo a todos estos proyectos de pago de sistemas de videojuego les veo mucho potencial.

Las redes de apuestas tambien tienen futuro asegurado.

---------- Post added 29-may-2017 at 21:14 ----------

Una cosa, utilizais exchanges tipo "liqui" o "yunbi"?

Lo digo por que muchas monedas no estan en los principales exchanges tipo bittrex o poloniex.

Por ejemplo, monedas como round o first blood solo estan en esos exchanges bizarros...imagino que si de pronto se aceptaran en otros exchanges subirian de precio.


----------



## Merlin (29 May 2017)

Mis predicciones sobre el triunvirato:

- Bitcoin no va a bajar nunca de 1800$

- ETH no va a bajar jamás de 120$

- Ripple no va a bajar nunca de 0,18$


----------



## Albertezz (29 May 2017)

la gráfica actual de BTC tiene pinta de bull trap....


----------



## paketazo (29 May 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> Paketazo, como ves la actual subida? La consideras, 'buena'?
> Yo echando unas líneas, viendo medias móviles y algunos indicadores como MACD diría que si; pero me da en la nariz que quizas nos llevemos una sorpresa.



Mientras no sobrepasemos 2315$ hay que permanecer con cautela.

La subida de momento es rebote lógico, BTC y el resto han bajado muy rápido lo que subieron todavía más rápido.

Me gusta que todo se estabilice, no obstante, no podemos tirar campanas al vuelo.

Lo dicho hay que recuperar 2315 y mantenerlos en lateral, si no, volveremos abajo.

Un saludo e iremos viendo.


----------



## bmbnct (29 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Mientras no sobrepasemos 2315$ hay que permanecer con cautela.
> 
> La subida de momento es rebote lógico, BTC y el resto han bajado muy rápido lo que subieron todavía más rápido.
> 
> ...



2315$ de que exchange? En Bitstamp se ha llegado a 2350$


----------



## Alxemi (29 May 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> la gráfica actual de BTC tiene pinta de bull trap....



Eso creía yo pero la ha roto ya, o parece.


----------



## paketazo (29 May 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> 2315$ de que exchange? En Bitstamp se ha llegado a 2350$



Siempre del más rezagado de los grandes, o sea, la han de pasar todos.

Yo me referencio en coinmarketcap, que hace una buena media de precio/volúmenes.

Estamos cerca, pero todavía no me fio.

Por si os sirve de algo, yo no he vendido nada, ni tengo intención de hacerlo...y si baja...menos.

Un saludo.


----------



## danjian (30 May 2017)

Por cierto cuidado con la ICO de Monaco, parece que es scam :fiufiu:

SCAM WARNING - Monaco ICO : ethtrader



Merlin dijo:


> Mis predicciones sobre el triunvirato:
> 
> - Bitcoin no va a bajar nunca de 1800$
> 
> ...



Mira que estamos en cryptoland, aqui todo es posible:XX:


----------



## Alxemi (30 May 2017)

danjian dijo:


> Por cierto cuidado con la ICO de Monaco, parece que es scam :fiufiu:
> 
> SCAM WARNING - Monaco ICO : ethtrader
> 
> ...



Un scam en la cadena eth? No pasa nada, solo hay que convencer a los devs para que inviertan y así si luego es scam pues mueven las coins de sitio y ya está.::::


----------



## juli (30 May 2017)

Buscando ICOs para el hilo de Alchemy he encontrado esta web y mola lo suyo.

TokenMarket - Tokens, cryptocurrencies, blockchain crowdfunding


Buenas noches.


----------



## Alxemi (30 May 2017)

Tema ICOS lo que queda de mes se habla con fuerza de BATS y de TEZOS


----------



## juli (30 May 2017)

*No se está girando ?*










Spoiler



[youtube]CU3mc0yvRNk[/youtube]


----------



## Divad (30 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Mis predicciones sobre el triunvirato:
> 
> - Bitcoin no va a bajar nunca de 1800$
> 
> ...



Me subo al carro 

Siguiente rebote:
BTC 1544$
ETH 240$
XRP 0,33$

Bitcoin seguirá subiendo al igual que todas las criptos mientras la pirámide ETH se siga apuntalando con cada token que crean.



danjian dijo:


> Por cierto cuidado con la ICO de Monaco, parece que es scam :fiufiu:
> 
> SCAM WARNING - Monaco ICO : ethtrader
> 
> ...



El 4 banco del mundo de los listos (BTMU) habilita el pago con criptos usando las tarjetas actuales.



> Tal idea ya viene desarrollándose en el seno de la entidad bancaria desde el 2016 y planean que sea lanzada para el *otoño de 2017*.



Todo lo que vemos está en oferta, de aquí a Otoño tenemos a ETH rondando los 600$ y BTC los 3000$ 



juli dijo:


> *No se está girando ?*
> 
> 
> Spoiler




Las correcciones son normales, todo permanece en constante movimiento. Solo hay que seguir la danza de los listos para tener la fiesta garantizada :fiufiu: en las demás criptos es pura adrenalina si te subes antes a la ola.

EDIT: Corregido link 


Spoiler



Era digital + cambio de consciencia sería un buen combo :Baile:
[youtube]zyiDlZ6d7Rs[/youtube]


----------



## Helios_pc (30 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Me subo al carro
> 
> Siguiente rebote:
> BTC 1544$
> ...



BTC 1544 o 2544?

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (30 May 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Ethereum casi en 190 y ETC casi en 17...
> 
> Debi cargar ETC cuando el bajon...pero aun estan baratos, subiran mucho mas.
> 
> ...



Premio gordo para el señor! :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Quien quiera hacerse con todos los premios hay que seguirlos :Baile::Baile::Baile:

EDIT: *Hay que recordar en salirse cagando hostias de las exchanges en cuanto salga wallet oficial que recopile las criptos y sea usado como método de pago. *


----------



## Divad (30 May 2017)

Wallet singulardtv
Wallet gamecredits

Uno puede dormir más tranquilo :fiufiu:


----------



## tio_argyle (30 May 2017)

danjian dijo:


> Por cierto cuidado con la ICO de Monaco, parece que es scam :fiufiu:
> 
> SCAM WARNING - Monaco ICO : ethtrader
> 
> ...



Sale publi de esa ICO por todas partes... cuidado.

Parece que STRAT es el token de moda...


----------



## ertitoagus (30 May 2017)

Creo que se avecina subidita de ETC, una pauta que se está repitiendo constantemente es subida de ETH que rompe la distancia 1/10 respecto a ETC y a los pocos días subidita de ETC para ponerse a nivel 1/10 con eth. Y no creo que que vuelva el 1/10 por bajda de eth en estos momentos.


----------



## Merlin (30 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Me subo al carro
> 
> Siguiente rebote:
> BTC 1544$
> ...



Entiendo que la cifra de Bitcoin es un error ¿no?


----------



## psiloman (30 May 2017)

ertitoagus dijo:


> Creo que se avecina subidita de ETC, una pauta que se está repitiendo constantemente es subida de ETH que rompe la distancia 1/10 respecto a ETC y a los pocos días subidita de ETC para ponerse a nivel 1/10 con eth. Y no creo que que vuelva el 1/10 por bajda de eth en estos momentos.



Puede tardar unos días o subir instantáneamente, pero eso se cumple, al menos hasta ahora.


----------



## Borjita burbujas (30 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Wallet singulardtv
> Wallet gamecredits
> 
> Uno puede dormir más tranquilo :fiufiu:



Divad, por que prefieres usar wallets individuales para guardar tokens de la familia ethereum?. No sería mejor enviarlos todos a una dirección de ethereum y tenerlos todos allí guardados?.

Luego con myetherwallet puedes transferirlos a otras direcciones o cambiarlos por ethereum.

Saludos.


----------



## Angelillo23 (30 May 2017)

Buenos días, aqui uno con bastantes dudas a ver si alguien me puede echar un cable.

¿Cómo veis los XRP a medio plazo? Lleva estancado un par de días sobre los 0.19-0.20€, ¿Buen momento para echar mas a la saca o de Esperar a otro rebote con su caida? 

He visto por ahi la opinión de un forero sobre el suelo de 0.18€ y creo que es acertado pero quiero saber mas opiniones.

Me inicié hace poco con esto de las criptos, con unos 300€ para probar algo y la verdad es que por ahora he tenido suerte: vendí alto y pude aprovechar la caída de este fin de semana para incrementar mi cartera.

Aprovecho también para preguntaros vuestra opinión sobre gatehub. He leído varias veces que no es buena idea tener los fondos en los exchanges por si pasa algo tipo MtGox, pero llevo muy poco y estoy estudiando alternativas.

Si entiendo bien este enlace, el coste por transferencia es de solo 0.00001 XRP, asi que veo factible tener monedero offline y hacer transferencias para operar incluso para uno que juega en corto como yo, es cierto? 

Lo que mas me echa para atrás es el posible retardo. Estando en bitcoin necesitaba 3 confirmaciones de la red, y esto rondaba los 30-60 minutos, y de nuevo, para alguien que juega en corto ese tiempo es crucial, pero no se cuanto tardan los movimientos de la red ripple.

Por último, en caso de utilizar cartera offline, que cliente recomendais para realizar las transferencias?

Muchas gracias y saludos


----------



## davitin (30 May 2017)

Borjita burbujas dijo:


> Divad, por que prefieres usar wallets individuales para guardar tokens de la familia ethereum?. No sería mejor enviarlos todos a una dirección de ethereum y tenerlos todos allí guardados?.
> 
> Luego con myetherwallet puedes transferirlos a otras direcciones o cambiarlos por ethereum.
> 
> Saludos.



Puedes explicar eso un poco por favor?

Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Borjita burbujas (30 May 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Puedes explicar eso un poco por favor?
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk



Te bajas myetherwallet y lo abres con el navegador.

Luego introduces tu clave privada o bien importas el archivo JSON. Tu archivo wallet para que me entiendas.

Te aparecerá tu saldo en ethereum, pero hay una opción en la que puedes ver los tokens que enviastes a esa dirección de ethereum, sería subtokens.

En la opción enviar o recibir puedes elegir ethereum u tokens que tengas en esa dirección, bien para convertirlos a ethereum o bien enviarlos a una dirección dentro de la familia ethereum. Por ejemplo si tienes 100 golems, esos golems puedes luego enviarlos a una dirección de golems de un exchange.

Esto último que he explicado son los llamados smarts contracts, que no tengo ni puta idea que son, pero ese es su nombre.

Creo que en mi etherwallet puedes convertir ethereum en bitcoin pero te cobran comisión.


----------



## djun (30 May 2017)

Borjita burbujas dijo:


> Divad, por que prefieres usar wallets individuales para guardar tokens de la familia ethereum?. No sería mejor enviarlos todos a una dirección de ethereum y tenerlos todos allí guardados?.
> 
> Luego con myetherwallet puedes transferirlos a otras direcciones o cambiarlos por ethereum.
> 
> Saludos.



¿Existe algún pequeño tutorial de myetherwallet dónde se explique cómo se crean distintas direcciones (o cuentas o wallets) para cada coin o token de la familia ethereum?.


----------



## Borjita burbujas (30 May 2017)

djun dijo:


> ¿Existe algún pequeño tutorial de myetherwallet dónde se explique cómo se crean distintas direcciones (o cuentas o wallets) para cada coin o token de la familia ethereum?.




Me parece que en myetherwallet no puedes crear direcciones de la familia ethereum, únicamente puedes añadir, vender o traspasar tokens a otras direcciones. Puede que más adelante lo implementen.

Si tienes una dirección ethereum puedes hacer una prueba enviando 10 golems por ejemplo. Cuando restaures tu wallet en myetherwallet aparecerá tu saldo en ethereum y además los 10 golems que enviastes.

También podrás ver los subtokens de tu dirección de ethereum en la página etherscan.io a la derecha donde pone token traker, te aparecerá los 10 golems, su valor actual en dólares y la cantidad. Esos golems están asociados a tu dirección de ethereum por medio de un smart contract.


----------



## djun (30 May 2017)

Borjita burbujas dijo:


> Me parece que en myetherwallet no puedes crear direcciones de la familia ethereum, únicamente puedes añadir, vender o traspasar tokens a otras direcciones. Puede que más adelante lo implementen.
> 
> Si tienes una dirección ethereum puedes hacer una prueba enviando 10 golems por ejemplo. Cuando restaures tu wallet en myetherwallet aparecerá tu saldo en ethereum y además los 10 golems que enviastes.
> 
> También podrás ver los subtokens de tu dirección de ethereum en la página etherscan.io a la derecha donde pone token traker, te aparecerá los 10 golems, su valor actual en dólares y la cantidad.



Entonces esos tokens de la familia ethereum no se reciben en myetherwallet, sino en otra wallet o dirección que uno tenga de ethereum. Entiendo que es así ¿no?. 

Pero podrían enviarse los Eth directamente al wallet de myetherwallet? Y los tokens de la red Ethereum como Golems también se podrían enviar a myetherwallet? Gracias.


----------



## juli (30 May 2017)

Teniendo refugios, nn estas bajadas periódicas : 

- Dibibyte me ha aguantado todas por ahora , incluso a BTC y ETH - con pérdidas minúsculas mientras caen e incluso, a menudo, subidas - . Supongo que ésto se acabará, porque es como un pump cada 3 horas. Después, en tiempo "verde" , sube al nivel de PIVX ó Stratis , que han dado con DGB, revalorizaciones mejors que el propio Ether.

- Lunyr : Suele bajar fuerte, lo que no está nada mal , pues se gira con subidas iguales. Compra. Al loro con la reducida emisión de este token, el equipo, etc.

- Taas , caída no tan bruscas, pero cuando acaban las barridas, retoma una subida potente y muy sostenida. Buena revalorización y reparto en Julio del 50% de dividendos / fondo de inversión en criptos , creo.../ que puede ser una morterada y se verá en su momento, al loro. Compra.

- La cabrona de PIVX no hay manera de que corrija...se me escapó viva por debajo de 0,8 y la llevaba un mes esperando. Si la pillo debajo de 1,30, entro.


*Pregunta* : divad, a tí que te va lo de las wallets / u otro / : Alguien entiende OMNI ? Su emisión es un escándalo , pero el cliente oficial se baja toda a blockchain de BTC . Se podrá asociar a una wallet de electrum, por ejemplo ? / Muy importante, ésta coin es Pastizal a lo bestia mientras esté de dulce -. 

Suerte.


----------



## Borjita burbujas (30 May 2017)

Los tokens que tengas de la familia ethereum los envías a tu dirección de ethereum. A eso se le llama smart contract. 

Una vez que envías esos tokens tu dirección de ethereum tendrá tus ethers más los tokens de la familia ethereum que hayas enviado a esa dirección.

Para poder enviar esos tokens a un exchange o bien a otra dirección, incluso convertirlos a ethers, tienes que importar a mi etherwallet tu clave privada o tu archivo JSON de la dirección de ethereum donde has enviado esos tokens de la familia ethereum.


----------



## juli (30 May 2017)

Borjita burbujas dijo:


> Te bajas myetherwallet y lo abres con el navegador..



Borjita, sabes cómo va lo de firmar las transacciones de myetherwallet /ETH/ y classicetherwallet /ETC/ en local ? . Estoy harta de taaaanto frotar !!!  / Hacer wallets nuevas una y otra vez para no repetir private keys o JSONs en abierto /.

*Davitín* : LO que te dice este forero, lo haces EN LOCAL . O sea, vas a myetherwallet, cargas la página y sin cerrar el navegador, desconectas la conexión , mediante el cable o la configuración , rulas la aplicación, pues funciona en destino /javascript, supongo / reservas a Pen, Boli o impresora los datos de acceso privado que te da , cierras la página ...y enchufas.


----------



## Borjita burbujas (30 May 2017)

Buenas Juli, lo de firmar transacciones offline en myetherwallet todavía no lo he probado pero no debe ser complicado. Lo ideal sería hacer una prueba con una cantidad pequeña, por ejemplo 10 golems, y enviarlos a otra dirección de ethereum o a un exchange. Si algo sale mal, que lo dudo, solo habrás perdido 10 golems.

Lo ideal sería hacerlo en el monedero oficial de ethereum pero no hay manera de que se baje al completo la cadena de bloques, cuando va por el 85 o 90% se queda pillado el monedero y no sigue.


----------



## juli (30 May 2017)

Sí, me refería a si alguien funciona habitualmente con esa operativa / supono que en electrum para BTC y LTC , también es válida /. 


______________________

A ver si alguien sabe lo de Omni y su wallet . Esa coin es pasta bruta-bruta y se va a ir de precio hoy mismo.


----------



## Borjita burbujas (30 May 2017)

Juli, otra opción es comprar un ledger nano, el mío por cierto me lo traen mañana, y luego conectas el ledger nano a myetherwallet, así puedes controlar tus tokens online sin temor a que te los roben.


----------



## Claudius (30 May 2017)

sec-quiere-que-las-companias-emitan-simbolos-para-proteger-a-sus-inversores
SEC quiere que las compañías emitan símbolos para proteger a sus inversores.

Ya era hora, porque la indefensión a inversionistas en ICO es total, si cojen el dinero y corren, ya que en todos los casos hay que fiarse de la 'buena fe'.
Favorable notici a un ETF aparobado posible.


----------



## Kondarra (30 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Siempre del más rezagado de los grandes, o sea, la han de pasar todos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Interesante batalla la que está librando BTC para pasar o no los 2315$. Paketazo, eres un crack, parece claro que has acertado cuál es el precio clave.

PD: ¿has pensado escribir un blog?


----------



## davitin (30 May 2017)

Fijaos en que parece que eth sube independientemente de bitcoin.

Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Merlin (30 May 2017)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> Aprovecho también para preguntaros vuestra opinión sobre gatehub. He leído varias veces que no es buena idea tener los fondos en los exchanges por si pasa algo tipo MtGox, pero llevo muy poco y estoy estudiando alternativas.
> 
> Lo que mas me echa para atrás es el posible retardo. Estando en bitcoin necesitaba 3 confirmaciones de la red, y esto rondaba los 30-60 minutos, y de nuevo, para alguien que juega en corto ese tiempo es crucial, pero no se cuanto tardan los movimientos de la red ripple.



Gatehub hay gente que lo recomienda, pero también hay gente que está comentando que da errores. De hecho, con iOS directamente no funciona.

Ripple (XRP) es una moneda muy rápida, nada que ver con las criptolentejas. A mí todas las transacciones que he realizado me han tardado un minuto o dos.

Monederos offline: son muy buena idea, especialmente para holders de grandes cantidades. Tienes monederos de papel, monederos de hardware como el Ledger Nano, un simple USB, usar dispositivos viejos con el wifi (y el Bluetooth) apagado, etc Hay varios sistemas, usa el que más te guste.


----------



## juli (30 May 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Fijaos en que parece que eth sube independientemente de bitcoin.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk



Es que el entramado de ETH y sus "sicarias" es demoledor...un criptomundo paralelo. Y ETH sólo debe centrarse en que su plataforma sea impecable, eficaz y funcional ...mientras todos empujan su ecosistema con la imaginación y la creatividad como único límite. Más allá del tecnológico...e plateamiento estratégico es la poya.

Para mí ése es el 1:10 de enjundia que se juega ahora mismo, no el ETH/ETC / en mi opinión, puramente aproximado y circunstancial...aunque ETC crecerá por impulsos más allá de sus méritos por mera asociación de ideas , no por una correlación directa que NO EXISTE /.

Una vez roto , igual que Zcash ...meritocracia absoluta en la valoración , totalmente al margen de BTC. 

Sin posición en BTC no se puede estar en este asunto, aunque sea por simple estadística, ya que puede romper en cualquier momento e marcarse un 2damún que la haga inaccesible, OK . Pero ahora mismo, perspectivas de revalorizar el fiat que metas dentro , las de ETH , sin duda.

Una vez alcanzada la posición en BTC que cada cual estime innegociable, para mí un 3 ETH / 1 BTC con el botín de Shitland, suficiente.

Mi opinión, vamos.

---------- Post added 30-may-2017 at 13:52 ----------




Claudius dijo:


> sec-quiere-que-las-companias-emitan-simbolos-para-proteger-a-sus-inversores
> SEC quiere que las compañías emitan símbolos para proteger a sus inversores.
> 
> Ya era hora, porque la indefensión a inversionistas en ICO es total, si cojen el dinero y corren, ya que en todos los casos hay que fiarse de la 'buena fe'.
> Favorable notici a un ETF aparobado posible.



Paso previo a desplegue de ETFs y otras hierbas oficiales.

Nos ha jodido : No quiere autorizar una mierda ni exige medidas correctoras al efecto vinculantes para ambas partes ...pero quiere que los nenes se porten bien.

O te mojas...o lo dejas correr. Pero en misa y repicando... :o

---------- Post added 30-may-2017 at 13:59 ----------




Borjita burbujas dijo:


> Juli, otra opción es comprar un ledger nano, el mío por cierto me lo traen mañana, y luego conectas el ledger nano a myetherwallet, así puedes controlar tus tokens online sin temor a que te los roben.



Supongo que accede a los mimos tokens que las paper wallets de ETH / ETC ...no ?


----------



## Angelillo23 (30 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Gatehub hay gente que lo recomienda, pero también hay gente que está comentando que da errores. De hecho, con iOS directamente no funciona.
> 
> Ripple (XRP) es una moneda muy rápida, nada que ver con las criptolentejas. A mí todas las transacciones que he realizado me han tardado un minuto o dos.
> 
> Monederos offline: son muy buena idea, especialmente para holders de grandes cantidades. Tienes monederos de papel, monederos de hardware como el Ledger Nano, un simple USB, usar dispositivos viejos con el wifi (y el Bluetooth) apagado, etc Hay varios sistemas, usa el que más te guste.



Muchas gracias, iré documentandome para hacerlo bien.


----------



## juli (30 May 2017)

JOJOJO...Shapeshift no vende DIgibytes. :XX: Hay "demasiadas transacciones pendientes" ...comprar...las que quieras. EN venta, han ido limitando el intecambio desde 30, 50 Dash y 200, 300 LTC ...a 0,08 Dash y 2 LTC . Pero vamos...que aceptas y no te cambia ni éso. 

Por cierto, flirteando con un +100% desde el punto de bajada del dump de este finde . No hace 80 HORAS. :ouch: Si no flojea rápido, me da que toca pump en seco. Su historial está petáo de pumps...el asunto es que en estos últimos, parece que ha aparecido una comunidad fuerte debajo .

En su espacio de BTC talk ayer una especie de "admin" , no sé si oficial o no del hilo , un chaval gabacho , soltaba que " hay que entrar en los exchanges asiáticos" . Como haya algo de éso en ciernes, ni te cuento. La estética pseudomanga del robotito, orientación gammer, el Segwit, precio asequible "a la vista", etc , ...un bombón.

La verdad es que hay mucho chaval soportando ese hilo y en buena parte, esa coin . Yo creo que es una moneda práctica / y hasta ridícula para enmascarar pumps y entradas fuertas / donde confluye mucha gente con muy distintos intereses...pero pese a pumpers , curiosos, espabilados ... puede tener un soporte majo adjunto, que es en lo que más me suelo fijar.


----------



## Divad (30 May 2017)

Editado link vídeo sobre el cambio de consciencia 


Spoiler



[youtube]zyiDlZ6d7Rs[/youtube]





Helios_pc dijo:


> BTC 1544 o 2544?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk





Merlin dijo:


> Entiendo que la cifra de Bitcoin es un error ¿no?



Son mis predicciones, Bitcoin crecerá pero la siguiente hostia lo dejará sobre los 1544$, sumaos a la porra cabrones :Baile:



Borjita burbujas dijo:


> Divad, por que prefieres usar wallets individuales para guardar tokens de la familia ethereum?. No sería mejor enviarlos todos a una dirección de ethereum y tenerlos todos allí guardados?.
> 
> Luego con myetherwallet puedes transferirlos a otras direcciones o cambiarlos por ethereum.
> 
> Saludos.





Borjita burbujas dijo:


> Te bajas myetherwallet y lo abres con el navegador.
> 
> Luego introduces tu clave privada o bien importas el archivo JSON. Tu archivo wallet para que me entiendas.
> 
> ...





Borjita burbujas dijo:


> Me parece que en myetherwallet no puedes crear direcciones de la familia ethereum, únicamente puedes añadir, vender o traspasar tokens a otras direcciones. Puede que más adelante lo implementen.
> 
> Si tienes una dirección ethereum puedes hacer una prueba enviando 10 golems por ejemplo. Cuando restaures tu wallet en myetherwallet aparecerá tu saldo en ethereum y además los 10 golems que enviastes.
> 
> También podrás ver los subtokens de tu dirección de ethereum en la página etherscan.io a la derecha donde pone token traker, te aparecerá los 10 golems, su valor actual en dólares y la cantidad. Esos golems están asociados a tu dirección de ethereum por medio de un smart contract.





Borjita burbujas dijo:


> Los tokens que tengas de la familia ethereum los envías a tu dirección de ethereum. A eso se le llama smart contract.
> 
> Una vez que envías esos tokens tu dirección de ethereum tendrá tus ethers más los tokens de la familia ethereum que hayas enviado a esa dirección.
> 
> Para poder enviar esos tokens a un exchange o bien a otra dirección, incluso convertirlos a ethers, tienes que importar a mi etherwallet tu clave privada o tu archivo JSON de la dirección de ethereum donde has enviado esos tokens de la familia ethereum.



Gracias por el aporte compañero!

Pues no tenía ni idea de que esto se pudiese hacer. Habrá tres opciones entonces: cada token guarda sus chapas, token que recopile los tokens de la red ETH (desarrollo) y enviando los tokens a ETH crea un contrato por cada token que se envíe a ETH. 

Qué vaya bien el día!


----------



## juli (30 May 2017)

Se supone que esta estrategia de recepción de Tokens, la tendría ETC también, no ?

Un empujón en ese sentido sería el carajo. Hay ya Tokens externos de ETC ? Alguien conoce alguno ?

/ tal vez Alxemi pudiese decirnos algo sobre ésto /.


----------



## juli (30 May 2017)

*
50% en 2 días y tocando ATH. Maquinón !!!...MA-QUI-NÓN !!! *

Devuelvo la mitad de lo alquilado a Dash & LTC ...y hold a muélte en Las Vegas con el mismo FIAT con el que empecé.





edito : PIVX corrigiendo. Al loro.


----------



## Divad (30 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



50%? De dónde sale?




[/url]

Solo unos pocos en verde :fiufiu:


----------



## juli (30 May 2017)

desde que entré , hace dos días, en 0,012

El 28 Mayo a las 4 de la mañana ...tienes el post ahí ( editado , que he copiado la foto de allí y casi lo borro todo ). ::

/ Lo cojonudo es que entré en 0,11y pico, pero durante el post subión a 2 y lo pse así para quien leyerea, con lo que creo que ando cmo en un 60 y pico % .

Lleva 2 noches y 3 días por encima de ETH .

---------- Post added 30-may-2017 at 18:01 ----------

DGB apenas pierde en las bajadas, Divad...lo he explicado en los posts anteriores...además de las subidas, te pones las botas comprando en las bajadas / si quieres / . Lo llevo haciendo desde el jueves ó viernes pasado...y ahí tenía una morterada del copón de una subida de un dígito. Fue brutal.

Esta vez, incluso sube en las bajadas del resto.

---------- Post added 30-may-2017 at 18:03 ----------

JODER !!! ...ATH de laaaargo y creo que el pump que estaba esperando. De 17 a 19 de un golpe. Lleva unos 50 kilazos de entrada hoy.

O peta ya ...o al top 20 de cabeza.

---------- Post added 30-may-2017 at 18:08 ----------


----------



## Divad (30 May 2017)

Perdona, pensaba que hablabas de Dash y LTC ::

Buena corrida llevas :Aplauso::XX:

Además del V40, qué más has pedido? :Baile:


----------



## juli (30 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Perdona, pensaba que hablabas de Dash y LTC ::



Dash y LTC son la dieta del bicho. 

En el hilo de bitcointalk, que va camino de las 1600 pags , los chavales se parten la poya.








---------- Post added 30-may-2017 at 19:45 ----------

Me cargo el HODL...pero porque Dash está zumbando y DGB se ha calmado.

Recupero y me quedo un buen motrollón para holdear , algo más de la mitad de lo que he tenido en DGB .En cuanto vea que no se va a l infierno, repongo todo o más desde la top ten que peor ande. Paso de arriesgarme...si veo que remonta un 10% de nuevo, me pierdo esa subidita y repongo de nuevo...pero si es un dump de campeonato / que no creo / paso de que me pille en bragas.

---------- Post added 30-may-2017 at 19:57 ----------

Oye Divad...qué te parece lo de Omni ???

Cargando ayer su wallet creo que carga toda la blockchain de BITCOIN . Cómo lo ves ?

Omni Layer

Con esa tirada, ésa va a dejar a Gnosis y Zcash en bragas, eh ?


----------



## Divad (30 May 2017)

Omni ha tenido su orgasmo hoy, entrar ahora es acabar limpiando las corridas en un alto %. Aunque teniendo en cuenta que todas tiene una carrera alcista, tampoco sería mala opción tener fichas.

Avisa si visualizas una fiesta antes de que empiece y me subo contigo  Me pondré a mirar si encuentro alguna perla y la comento.

Me sorprende que no exista una exchange que tenga todos los tokens de ETH, están todos repartidos. La idea de david es buena, ya que el valor del token aumenta cuando llegue la noticia de que estará también en otra exchange. Encima son los divertidos que están a céntimos ::

Buen baile Juli! 

---------- Post added 30-may-2017 at 19:53 ----------

Me he topado con la siguiente noticia y no me he podido contener el compartirla ::



> PODEMOS SE COMPROMETE A IMPULSAR EL SECTOR DE LA ECONOMIA DIGITAL Y COLABORATIVA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ellos mismos también contribuyen en apuntalar el nuevo sistema :fiufiu:


----------



## davitin (30 May 2017)

El bitcoin cayendo y el ethereum subiendo a su puta bola...


----------



## Morsa (30 May 2017)

Juli vas a tope, relaja hombre que te va a petar la patata 

Vuelvo a asomar el morro en el hilo después de:

- Tormenta en lo mercados

- Trolleo masivo en el hilo, que en parte ha desmontado el ambientillo que había por aquí.

Creo que la mayoría de participantes del hilo aceptan las críticas o los avisos de cautela, pero a que se entre a liarla es difícil responder bien y es mejor obviarlo. El objetivo es no perder el foco y cribar la info de interés.

Constatar que mi ojete sigue intacto y que:

-Estoy esperando que BTC caiga hasta los 2000$ para volver a entrar, aunque puede que no suceda, a saber.

-Dash me está sorprendiendo muchísimo como ha aguantado durante el día de hoy. ETH y BTC oscilantes y DASH en 105€ clavado como si estuviera en cemento y solo avanzando.

-ETH telita atacando el ATH.

- Me ha llegado el ledger 


Suerte a todos y espero que no hayan habido demasiados daños!


----------



## juli (30 May 2017)

Qué va Morsa,si me estoy partiendo la caja ! Me sorprende el robotillo, es todo.

Lo hago sobre todo por si hay gente que va prieta, pues DGB me parece /o me ha parecido por lo visto hasta ahora / una moneda menor pero asequible a presupuestos reducidos para los réditos que da, la verdad / el hilo de btctalk.org está lleno de chavales que meten 10.000 , 50.000 dgb ...y están encantados. Y por éso lo digo, sobre todo...anque como siempre, está un día más cerca de petar.

Yo creo que ETH en cuanto baje del 10 : 1 se soltará...pues ya no tiene gran referencia. Y el ecosistema que arrastra es "mar de fondo" , mucho movimiento en acción.

Respecto a Dash, pues lleva 2 meses decepcionándome. Sabes que hace 2 meses ya estaba en los 105 que apuntas y más, verdad ? A mí me parece que a sus holders se les está exigiendo un esfuerzo del copón mientras tantísimas opciones zumban alrededor y no veo ningún movimiento, ni siquiera gesto , en ese sentido ...y creo que algo más podrían y deberían hacer. Posiblemente , y espero, que su fidelidad tenga premio, pero echo de menos algo más y más cuando no se adivina escasez de medios precisamente.

En fin, esperemos que se vea algo pronto.


----------



## Kondarra (30 May 2017)

Paketazo, después de los varios intentos infructuosos de BTC por sobrepasar los 2315$, ¿cuál es tu impresión? ¿Seguirá intentándolo o en vistas de que no lo alcanza bajará?
Me parece muy interesante el punto que fijaste porque es evidente, visto por mí a toro pasao, que ahí hay una barrera.


----------



## paketazo (30 May 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Paketazo, después de los varios intentos infructuosos de BTC por sobrepasar los 2315$, ¿cuál es tu impresión? ¿Seguirá intentándolo o en vistas de que no lo alcanza bajará?
> Me parece muy interesante el punto que fijaste porque es evidente, visto por mí a toro pasao, que ahí hay una barrera.



Si quisiera podría haceros a todos ricos, pero la verdad, que gracia tendría para vosotros la vida si os lo diera todo hecho... :XX:

Bromas a parte

Todo tiene una lectura, lo que ahora mismo veo a corto plazo, es que está oscilando a la espera de que suceda algo que haga romper o caer.
Creo que podría romper, la clave como dije es que a finales de esta semana...domingo a poder ser, siga por estas cotas o más arriba...si por el contrario lo tenemos por los 2000$, es posible que siga cayendo.

A medio plazo me cantaba 1500$ aprox, pero ya en otras ocasiones me cantó a la baja, y no siempre apoya, por eso me sorprende siempre BTC, es como si los que lo intentan manipular, no se pusieran de acuerdo.

Cuando se manipula una acción, los que la van a manipular suelen ser siempre los mismos (fondos/banca)...lo mismo para indices etc.

Pero aquí, como de momento no hay consenso, las fuerzas de mercado son más "libres", y es complicado poder predecir lo que sucederá, pues ni siquiera los que pretenden manipularlo, son capaces de hacerlo al 100%

Personalmente y solo por gráfico, digo que baja, pero también veo que se está creando una nueva ola de usuarios que puede seguir creciendo y dando alas a la cotización.

Por otra parte, ETH está apuntalando bien el 50% de la capitalización de BTC, y eso es otro factor a tener en cuenta, pues ahora un nuevo inversor que no tenga mucha idea preguntará...¿meto en BTC o en ETH?...cuando hace un año esa duda no existía.

Un saludo y suerte a todos.


----------



## plus ultra (30 May 2017)

Ethereum en OKcoin mañana (dia 1) posiblemente la proxima sea etc por lo que seria una muy buena compra y soltarla cuando anuncien su entrada

Important announcement about OKCoin -OKCoin


----------



## Divad (30 May 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Ethereum en OKcoin mañana (dia 1) posiblemente la proxima sea etc por lo que seria una muy buena compra y soltarla cuando anuncien su entrada
> 
> Important*announcement*about*OKCoin*-OKCoin



Al caballo ganador es mejor no soltarlo :fiufiu:

ETH romperá a la baja por encima de 300$ hasta los 240$. Para después ir a por los 500$ y seguir subiendo...
BTC encontrará resistencia a los 1544$ y le costará horrores subir dado que el mercado de criptos tendrá tendido los puentes con el FIAT.

Será brutal el baile y corridas que vamos a vivir :::XX:


----------



## davitin (30 May 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Al caballo ganador es mejor no soltarlo :fiufiu:
> 
> ETH romperá a la baja por encima de 300$ hasta los 240$. Para después ir a por los 500$ y seguir subiendo...
> BTC encontrará resistencia a los 1544$ y le costará horrores subir dado que el mercado de criptos tendrá tendido los puentes con el FIAT.
> ...



Ya te digo.

Estoy por vender etc y cambiarlo por eth..ya ha perdido la relación proporcional con eth y este último va como un cohete, yo estoy firmemente convencido de que llegará al valor del bitcoin y que ha llegado para quedarse....los bitcoñeros están que trinan porque lo que a ellos les ha costado años para ganar, los outsider como yo vamos a ganar en cuatro días : : : 

Desde luego yo voy a saco con eth, no se me da bien el Trading tan a saco que lleváis algunos, a mi me toca holdear como una puta a lo seguro 

En fin, me preocupa lo que será de etc, yo creo que se desinflara a no mucho tardar...

Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 30-may-2017 at 22:25 ----------

Y que opináis de stratis? Otra que acabará llendose a los 20 euros?

Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Superoeo (31 May 2017)

Pues yo ando por aquí de nuevo también ahora que las aguas se han calmado y los trolles se han vuelto a su cueva...

La que no remonta ni para atrás es XRP. Tengo 8000 por ahí perdiendo valor cada día en Poloniex, y después del bajón de hoy.. me da que voy a esperar a que rebote un poco al alza y los venderé porque prefiero meterlos en ETH, o en sus tokens a los cuales veo más posibilidad de revalorización y en menor tiempo.

El que existan tantas dudas acerca de su utilidad real, ya me las ha generado a mí y estoy perdiendo bastnte mi confianza.

Si alguien tiene algo que aportar que me haga cambiar de opinión, será bienvenido xD

---------- Post added 31-may-2017 at 00:37 ----------

Madre mía que Pump loco de ETH de repente


----------



## juli (31 May 2017)

Joder...qué poderío, hamijo !!!

...Y si ahora toca la corrección que apuntaba paketazo , con ETH suelta del 1:10 y haciendo la inversa, la semanita puede ser un panfleto promocional de ETH.

Yo creo que a ETC le va a salir cojonuda la carambola. Pero bueno, vamos viendo...

Eso sí...a por un tercio de dominancia y va que arde, vamos...


----------



## Curiosity (31 May 2017)

Hola, estaba recuperando lectura del foro y he visto que hablabais de OMNI, espero que alguno se despierte mañana con una alegría, ahora mismo en polo ya marcando +210%.

Saludos


----------



## Divad (31 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Curiosity dijo:


> Hola, estaba recuperando lectura del foro y he visto que hablabais de OMNI, espero que alguno se despierte mañana con una alegría, ahora mismo en polo ya marcando +210%.
> 
> Saludos



Tienen montada una bacanal :XX::XX::XX: :::::: :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Qué no pare la fiesta!


----------



## Superoeo (31 May 2017)

Madre mía Ripple!! Antes hablo de ella y... Pero y este Pump??

Sigue subiendo y subiendo. A ver si nos da alguna alegría a los que hemos aguantado....

De momento ya lleva recuperado todo lo que perdió ayer y subiendo sin fisuras...

¿Alguna noticia que lo haya motivado?

STR ha hecho amago de seguirla pero se está quedando por el camino.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (31 May 2017)

Joder con strats


----------



## danjian (31 May 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Madre mía Ripple!! Antes hablo de ella y... Pero y este Pump??
> 
> Sigue subiendo y subiendo. A ver si nos da alguna alegría a los que hemos aguantado....
> 
> ...



Era de esperar, había tocado 8700 un par de veces y no rompió así que le tocaba subir un poco, ojala siga así pero hasta que el ETH no se calme no subira XRP.


----------



## OzziE (31 May 2017)

Soy el único que piensa, que a partir de las 12:00, cuando vean que el ETH no sube más, va a pegar un bajón hasta 170-180€?


----------



## paketazo (31 May 2017)

OzziE dijo:


> Soy el único que piensa, que a partir de las 12:00, cuando vean que el ETH no sube más, va a pegar un bajón hasta 170-180€?



Yo tengo otra teoría:

Cuando ETH se aproxime a la capitalización de BTC, la gente intuirá que está a precio, y por lo tanto los fondos acudirán con menos intensidad.

A continuación, el mercado buscará la siguiente moneda que consideren "cojonuda" y empezarán a invertir en ella...de momento parece que esa opción la podría tener ETC, sin embargo tengo mis dudas, pues ambas ETC y ETH son la misma cosa prácticamente.

Mirando por debajo cualquiera podría ser la elegida, tanto una del top 10 , como alguna que se quede un poco más abajo, tipo Factom etc...

De este modo, el mercado irá consolidando las opciones con más posibilidades reales de lograr objetivos concretos, al tiempo que va distribuyendo el capital entre los proyectos que se supone tienen mayor potencial.

Será Ripple, será Factom, será waves, será golem, augur...¿Quién sabe?

Lo que dudo es que de momento ninguna logre la capitalización de BTC, salvo la propia ETH. Lo que si veo plausible es que alguna que ahora ande por abajo puede lograr con buenas perspectivas y una publicidad concreta 1/4 de la capitalización de BTC a medio plazo.

A ver si a vosotros se os ocurre cual podrá ser, el dinero tendrá que buscar vías alternativas a las monedas más "infladas", independientemente de que realmente estén caras o baratas respecto a otras.

un saludo.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (31 May 2017)

OzziE dijo:


> Soy el único que piensa, que a partir de las 12:00, cuando vean que el ETH no sube más, va a pegar un bajón hasta 170-180€?



Yo me sali anoche en 229 $ y estoy esperando una hostia pequeña o grande para recomprar.

Veamos si el patrón se repite, bajadas mínimas durante el dia y a partir de las 22/23 de la madrugada, arreones.


----------



## tio_argyle (31 May 2017)

He intentando entrar a la ICO de BAT y en segundos han recaudado tropecientos M$ :rolleye:
Y ojo, a ésta solo se podía entrar en ETH... se puede sacar alguna conclusión.


----------



## Claudius (31 May 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo tengo otra teoría:
> 
> Cuando ETH se aproxime a la capitalización de BTC, la gente intuirá que está a precio, y por lo tanto los fondos acudirán con menos intensidad.
> 
> ...



Los eth y etc lo están moviendo los koreanos, no ceo que afloje. No recomiendo a nadie que vendáis si las tenéis a 2 dígitos, porque cuando vitalik ponga PoS si -funciona- y tenéis unos miles, vais a tener una pensión vitalícea.
Y en Japón cuando se abran la ola de exchange, van a tener trading de eth, además de btc, yel fator psicológico de comprar a 2 dígitos 'barato' respecto a 3 de btc, salvo crash, la va a empujar, si os fijais hoy btc está 'parada' y muchas de sus pares, están en negativo, pero la 'competencia' se va, eth, etc, dash, están consolidando 3 dígitos, y Dash, este año tiene propuestas de sinergias con el mundo real, muy buenas, como PoC de sistema de pago.

Y no olvidemos NEM.., que está dormida hasta la aprobación de su ISO.


----------



## OzziE (31 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Los eth y etc lo están moviendo los koreanos, no ceo que afloje. No recomiendo a nadie que vendáis si las tenéis a 2 dígitos, porque cuando vitalik ponga PoS si -funciona- y tenéis unos miles, vais a tener una pensión vitalícea.
> Y en Japón cuando se abran la ola de exchange, van a tener trading de eth, además de btc, yel fator psicológico de comprar a 2 dígitos 'barato' respecto a 3 de btc, salvo crash, la va a empujar, si os fijais hoy btc está 'parada' y muchas de sus pares, están en negativo, pero la 'competencia' se va, eth, etc, dash, están consolidando 3 dígitos, y Dash, este año tiene propuestas de sinergias con el mundo real, muy buenas, como PoC de sistema de pago.
> 
> Y no olvidemos NEM.., que está dormida hasta la aprobación de su ISO.




De aquí a navidad, si tuvieras que elegir entre NEM y STELLAR, ¿qué elegirías?

A mí stellar me gusta mucho, aunque no entiendo por qué no hace más que irse al pozo xd


----------



## juli (31 May 2017)

será esta la buena de Dash...de una vez ?


----------



## Claudius (31 May 2017)

OzziE dijo:


> De aquí a navidad, si tuvieras que elegir entre NEM y STELLAR, ¿qué elegirías?
> 
> A mí stellar me gusta mucho, aunque no entiendo por qué no hace más que irse al pozo xd



A mi me gustan muchas, pero desde mi punto de vista tecnócrata y angel, las veo muy adelantadas a su tiempo, y el timing puede que no sea el momento para muchas.

NEM, tienen muchos contactos con corp. japonesas, y se puede establecer como la competencia de ethereum, además ya tiene productos y se ha permitido el lujo de rechazar a Microsoft, de partner.
A mi me convenció su intención de ser aprobada por una ISO, ya que eso como solución tecnológica la abrirá muchas puertas corporativas.
Y el modus-operandi de su sistema ´PoS´ es innovador.
Además tienen BC 'privada' lo que le da la capacidad de competir con Ripple. Y un buen equipo y roadmap.


----------



## VictorW (31 May 2017)

Bueno, menos trolleos y mas acción.

Acabo de preparar 900€ para compras de fin de semana... ¿que hago?

A: Diversifico entre ETH/ETC/XRP y otra...¿cual?
B: 50% BTC- 50% ETH
C: Me guardo los 0.45 BTC para mis nietos
D: Diversifico entre token de 0.00000001 tipo DOGE/BCN/BURST

Ejecutaré la opción más votada el sábado por la mañana.

SOCORROOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Helios_pc (31 May 2017)

VictorW dijo:


> Bueno, menos trolleos y mas acción.
> 
> Acabo de preparar 900€ para compras de fin de semana... ¿que hago?
> 
> ...



Yo he preparado 550 para lo mismo, no he podido más porque era el limite que me daba Kraken, mñn miraré a ver si puedo meter más

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Helios_pc (31 May 2017)

wardenclyffe dijo:


> ¿aqui todos comprais? ¿no mina nadie?



Minar? En España? No daría ni para pagar la luz...

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (31 May 2017)

juli dijo:


> será esta la buena de Dash...de una vez ?



Es posible que escale el precio hasta que se libere algo sobre Evolutión, se presupone que puede haber noticias en cualquier momento sobre los avances al respecto, y supongo que eso puede aupar el precio.

De todos modos, hace nada estaba por encima de ETH en precio por token y ahora ya ves dónde está una y dónde la otra.



wardenclyffe dijo:


> ¿aqui todos comprais? ¿no mina nadie?



Alxemi minaba Zcash cuando salió, si aún sigue seguro que no le ha ido mal.

Un saludo.


----------



## danjian (31 May 2017)

Helios_pc dijo:


> Minar? En España? No daría ni para pagar la luz...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk



Ahora mismo un rig puede dar 400-500$ y gastas como 100$ de luz. Cuando el ETH estaba a 10$ supongo que no era rentable pero ahora? Tienes ZEC, ETH, ETC, DCR ...


----------



## Helios_pc (31 May 2017)

danjian dijo:


> Ahora mismo un rig puede dar 400-500$ y gastas como 100$ de luz. Cuando el ETH estaba a 10$ supongo que no era rentable pero ahora? Tienes ZEC, ETH, ETC, DCR ...



Que rig recomiendas, bueno, bonito y barato...

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (31 May 2017)

Dutch Bitcoin Exchange BL3P Increases Reach to 34 European Countries

Ahora lo tenéis más fácil para las SEPAS y prescindir de kraken

---------- Post added 31-may-2017 at 18:30 ----------

https://criptonoticias.com/aplicaci...-consorcio-blockchain-red-lyra/#axzz4ifs4bNKg

Los hispanos al ataque. hehe
A ver que tonterías quieren hacer entre todos.


----------



## danjian (31 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Dutch Bitcoin Exchange BL3P Increases Reach to 34 European Countries
> 
> Ahora lo tenéis más fácil para las SEPAS y prescindir de kraken
> 
> ...



Si quieren apps decentralizadas pueden construirlas sobre ETH para que reinventar la rueda? 


Por cierto STRATIS 3 en volumen en polo, que pena que vendiera en 50k :XX:


----------



## Helios_pc (31 May 2017)

Reinventar la rueda...pues para que usar ETH si puedes montar tu ICO, la 1a ICO española creada por grandes empresas españolas previa campaña publicitaria sobre el novedoso sistema que van a sacar y forrarte solo con sacar la Lyrahispana, token de ETH 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Merlin (31 May 2017)

A todos los que os guste el tema de la minería ¿Por qué no abrís un hilo específico sobre ello? Sería muy interesante.


----------



## Claudius (31 May 2017)

https://criptonoticias.com/eventos/...participaron-token-summit-2017/#axzz4ifs4bNKg

El token summit fue la conferencia de 1 día después del consensus de NY, qué algún compañero la nombró creo paketazo un resumen, por cierto estuvo el staff de Dash aunque no se nombra en el artículo cerrando 'negocios'.
:fiufiu: 
Tony Vais es batante tontito por cierto.

---------- Post added 31-may-2017 at 18:51 ----------

https://criptonoticias.com/bancos/mufg-lanzar-tarjeta-credito-pagos-criptomonedas/#axzz4ifs4bNKg

Le veo a Divad que se va a vivir con Roger Ver a Japón.

---
Por cierto las bobadas que he leído, en el hil

1) Las crypto ha llegado para quedarse, todos los agentes están interesados en la tecnología que es imparable.

2) Los estados las regularán, de una 1 otra forma.

3) Si te haces millonario o *multi*-millonario, el triángulo de Malasya es tu nuevo hogar. Te recibirán con los brazos abiertos, rcuerda vacunarte. 


Y como siempre digo
Me encantaría tener que pagar al estado 15M de impuestos de plusvalías crypto, para nuestro 'glorioso' estado de bienestar.


----------



## Morsa (31 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Los eth y etc lo están moviendo los koreanos, no ceo que afloje. No recomiendo a nadie que vendáis si las tenéis a 2 dígitos, porque cuando vitalik ponga PoS si -funciona- y tenéis unos miles, vais a tener una pensión vitalícea.
> Y en Japón cuando se abran la ola de exchange, van a tener trading de eth, además de btc, yel fator psicológico de comprar a 2 dígitos 'barato' respecto a 3 de btc, salvo crash, la va a empujar, si os fijais hoy btc está 'parada' y muchas de sus pares, están en negativo, pero la 'competencia' se va, eth, etc, dash, están consolidando 3 dígitos, y Dash, este año tiene propuestas de sinergias con el mundo real, muy buenas, como PoC de sistema de pago.
> 
> Y no olvidemos NEM.., que está dormida hasta la aprobación de su ISO.





OzziE dijo:


> De aquí a navidad, si tuvieras que elegir entre NEM y STELLAR, ¿qué elegirías?
> 
> A mí stellar me gusta mucho, aunque no entiendo por qué no hace más que irse al pozo xd




A mi STELLAR también me gusta, es un concepto fácil de entender, transferencias instantáneas a muy bajo coste, bien apadrinada y con el aura de "save the world" que tanto les gusta a los tech heads de San Francisco y Silicon Valley...

Eso sí, este 27 de Junio cuando es regalen XLM a todos los poseedores de BTC que lo acrediten ( y incluso unos pocos a tenedores de XRP), puede sufrir un dump de cojones y el precio sufrirá. Como máximose pondrán en circulción 16 billones de lumens, que es casi el doble de la masa monetaria actual. 

Como requiere acreditarse, dudo que lleguen a poner en circulación ni siquiera el 50% del total, pero con todo y con eso, habrán ventas a lo loco.

We

Creo que es por esto que después del crash-huida a fiat ) de este fin de semana la cosa no tira.

el 27-28 junio erá una oportunidad de pillarlos baratitos si alguien se quiere unir al proyecto. 

We


----------



## hoppe (31 May 2017)

danjian dijo:


> Ahora mismo un rig puede dar 400-500$ y gastas como 100$ de luz. Cuando el ETH estaba a 10$ supongo que no era rentable pero ahora? Tienes ZEC, ETH, ETC, DCR ...



Yo compro y mino. En efecto, ahora si que sale rentable, siempre que la luz salga barata. Mi mina está produciendo ahora unos 9 eth/mes. Eso sí, cuando ethereum cambie a PoS será imposible minar ethereum, ya que se calcula que tendrías que tener en el wallet entre 1000 y 4000 ethereum....una burrada, vamos! Pero bueno, siempre puedo cambiar a etc, zcash u otra cualquiera que no se mine por Asic.


----------



## Divad (31 May 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> https://criptonoticias.com/eventos/...participaron-token-summit-2017/#axzz4ifs4bNKg
> 
> El token summit fue la conferencia de 1 día después del consensus de NY, qué algún compañero la nombró creo paketazo un resumen, por cierto estuvo el staff de Dash aunque no se nombra en el artículo cerrando 'negocios'.
> :fiufiu:
> ...



Añadimos Hawaii :fiufiu:
Syscoin to Lead Hawaii Digital Currency Foundation

Al final no habrá que declarar nada porque nadie sabrá realmente lo que tiene cada uno. Uno mismo podrá enseñar lo que le de la gana si se espabila un poco 

Puede ser que en españistán tarde en evolucionar ya que las garrapatas estarán chupando hasta el último momento.






Link si no se carga la imagen.

600€ por cajero no vaya a ser que los nuevos ricos dejen pelados todos los cajeros :::rolleye:

---------- Post added 31-may-2017 at 20:58 ----------

Ethereum Now Has Three Times More Nodes Than BitcoinEthereum Now Has Three Times More Nodes Than Bitcoin



> tirando de traductor ^^
> Sobre todo porque Ethereum muy pronto comenzará a pagar los que corren un nodo después de la prueba de la actualización de estaca. Entonces, simplemente depositando algunos ETH de manera cuenta de ahorros, todo el mundo será capaz de unirse al protocolo, protección de la red, mientras me paguen por ello.
> 
> Números de nodo de Eth, por lo tanto, es probable que aumente aún más, a pesar de que la red ya que tiene el mayor número de nodos de cualquier blockchain pública, por lo que es la red más descentralizada.



Los listos invitan a la fiesta si te subes al barco : Roto2:


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (31 May 2017)

Pregunta: ¿qué cripto confirma más rápido las transacciones entre las siguientes: XRP, ETH, ETC, LTC?


----------



## Merlin (31 May 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Pregunta: ¿qué cripto confirma más rápido las transacciones entre las siguientes: XRP, ETH, ETC, LTC?



Yo diría que Ripple :


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (31 May 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Yo diría que Ripple :



Gracias. Mañana quiero entrar a una ICO que posiblemente se agote muy pronto y no quiero que me jodan por los retrasos en las confirmaciones.


----------



## Albertezz (31 May 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Gracias. Mañana quiero entrar a una ICO que posiblemente se agote muy pronto y no quiero que me jodan por los retrasos en las confirmaciones.



mañana? cuál es? aceptan ripple como método de pago en una ico?¿???¿??::


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (31 May 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> mañana? cuál es? aceptan ripple como método de pago en una ico?¿???¿??::



Wagerr. Aparentemente sí, van a aceptar un gran abanico de criptos.


----------



## danjian (31 May 2017)

Atentos a XRP parece que se esta preparando para pegar un salto hacia arriba ...


----------



## Albertezz (31 May 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Wagerr. Aparentemente sí, van a aceptar un gran abanico de criptos.



que te ha hecho confiar en el proyecto? le he mirado por encima la web y me parece un poco pobre y chapucera
aparte como escrows ponen a gente de la propia empresa ::


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (31 May 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> que te ha hecho confiar en el proyecto? le he mirado por encima la web y me parece un poco pobre y chapucera
> aparte como escrows ponen a gente de la propia empresa ::



Un buen plan de negocio, y que conozco bien el mundillo de las apuestas y una idea parecida ya me ha rondado la cabeza muchas veces. 

En cuanto al escrow, yo entiendo que es Steven Grove (President, Sigwo Technologies LLC), que tiene un email de Wagerr (escrow@wagerr.com) pero no es parte activa del proyecto. De todas formas en cualquier proyecto de esta índole siempre hay que efectuar un acto de fe y siempre existirá la posibilidad que todo sea una estafa. Pero justo por ese riesgo los beneficios esperados son mucho mayores que los de inversiones "seguras".


----------



## Divad (31 May 2017)

Token dedicado a la publicidad y en la ICO le meten 45000, 20.000,... ETH entran los peces gordos.Ethereum Based BAT ICO Raises $36 Million in 30 Seconds to Disrupt Advertising


Así no hay manera de entrar en el parto ::

Le meteré una orden de compra para cuando baje a los 0.00030000.


----------



## OzziE (31 May 2017)

¿Gente por aquí que se haya metido con gamecredit?

He aprovechado que está a buen precio para comprar bastante. En este mes de junio sacan oficialmente la plataforma, y viendo algunos de los juegos de la playstore que ya están confirmados para la plataforma de gamecredits, me he topado con un par que tienen más de 50 millones de descargas.

Suponiendo que un 0.1 de esos 50 millones comprara con la moneda de GAME, supondría un aumento del precio brutal.

Dejo constancia de mi compra, a final de mes a ver que tal me ha ido "la corrida" cómo soleis decir xD


----------



## danjian (31 May 2017)

No entiendo muy bien porque entráis a las ICOs no es mejor esperar a que salgan al mercado y comprar? total siempre que salen hay un dump de la hostia.


----------



## Divad (1 Jun 2017)

OzziE dijo:


> ¿Gente por aquí que se haya metido con gamecredit?
> 
> He aprovechado que está a buen precio para comprar bastante. En este mes de junio sacan oficialmente la plataforma, y viendo algunos de los juegos de la playstore que ya están confirmados para la plataforma de gamecredits, me he topado con un par que tienen más de 50 millones de descargas.
> 
> ...



Ya se comentó en Abril  buena elección, su proyección será buena al ser pionera en el sector. Estaría bien verla por encima de los 1000$ 



danjian dijo:


> No entiendo muy bien porque entráis a las ICOs no es mejor esperar a que salgan al mercado y comprar? total siempre que salen hay un dump de la hostia.



Ya es el morbo de entrar nada más salir y que luego acabe por todo lo alto; es como decir: estuve ahí desde que nació y la transacción lo demuestra ::

Cierto es que salen infladas, hay que esperar un par de horas o 2-3 días para que el "mercado" la ponga al precio que le corresponde y ya de ahí para arriba 8::Baile:


----------



## hoppe (1 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham , cansado de luchar contra " el enemigo " ha decidido ( muy sabiamente ) desertar y pasarse al bando contrario . Si el enemigo es fuerte pues ...pos eso . Nah , solo por seguir la moda .
> Asi que el clapham ha decidido lanzarse al mundo de las cryptos .
> La " conversion " al cryptianismo no deberia ser un trauma , porque el clapham conoce el cryptianismo ortodoxo desde el 2013 .
> Ahhh , un Bitcoin : 67 libras .
> ...



Para eth y Golem puedes usar Jaxx.

Por cierto, no sé si conocíais cryptoping, ya esta abierta la ICO.

Se trata básicamente de un bot para telegram. Analiza varios exchanges, las alts que quieras, y en caso de cambio brusco (pump, dump) recibes un aviso por telegram para que lo analices y actúes si te interesa.

Mientras dura la ICO es gratuito, yo lo he instalado para probarlo.

---------- Post added 01-jun-2017 at 00:41 ----------

Por otro lado ETC lleva revoloteando todo el día el nivel del 50% de su Fibonacci, macd marca divergencia bajista muy leve.

ETH sigue sin pestañear la línea de tendencia alcista, pero lleva todo el día marcando divergencia bajista clara, esperemos que sea falsa alarma.


----------



## juli (1 Jun 2017)

OzziE :

A GAME le hacía falta u poco de aire en las últimas semanas...y proyecto ,pues andaba ya sin espacio antes del bajadón.

Sabes fechas exactas ? Algún Link ?

_______________________________


WAVES X2 en alrededor de 10 días. 

Muy bien colocada respecto al top ten y muy sensible a cualquier arreón, pues mueve muy poco diario , una minucia en esas posiciones / cosa que me encanta, pues denota pasta - y respaldo - fiel /.

Dentro de la atrofia general de estas semanas,y supeditada aún a lo que quede, muy buena pinta , la verdad.


----------



## Superoeo (1 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Ya se comentó en Abril  buena elección, su proyección será buena al ser pionera en el sector. Estaría bien verla por encima de los 1000$
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Game por encima de los 1000$ por token?? Una previsión un poco optimista, no?

Yo creo que subirá, pero tanto...puf...

¿Lo ves posible? Llevo algunas y estaba pensando en meter algo más (Unos 1000$ sacando los beneficios de XRP que me tiene de ulceras) por eso de que sacan en breve la plataforma. Si las previsiones son tan buenas.. ni me lo pienso xD

---------- Post added 01-jun-2017 at 01:18 ----------




juli dijo:


> A GAME le hacía falta u poco de aire en las últimas semanas...y proyecto ,pues andaba ya sin espacio antes del bajadón.
> 
> Sabes fechas exactas ? Algún Link ?
> 
> ...



La verdad es que en Waves estoy pensando en entrar más fuerte. Por lo que se comenta tiene mucho recorrrido por delante y podría llegar a ser competidora de ETH. Además está a buen precio para hacerse con unas 1000 con relativa tranquilidad, y si se revalorizan tanto como ETH... dar la campanada padre. ¿Cómo lo veis?


----------



## bizkaiarober (1 Jun 2017)

Hola.
Quiero hacer una transferencia offline de ethers de myetherwallet a un paper wallet generado offline. Es la primera vez que voy a hacerla y no entiendo los costes.

Haciendola online desde la web el "Gas limit" pone 21000, hasta ahí bien, unos centimos de ether. El tema es que al probar a hacerla "offline" aparece una nueva cantidad " gas price" con un importe de 21 millones o algo así.
El caso es que no pone lo que supone en ethers. A ver si meto la pata y estoy gastando mucho ether...


----------



## psiloman (1 Jun 2017)

OzziE dijo:


> ¿Gente por aquí que se haya metido con gamecredit?
> 
> He aprovechado que está a buen precio para comprar bastante. En este mes de junio sacan oficialmente la plataforma, y viendo algunos de los juegos de la playstore que ya están confirmados para la plataforma de gamecredits, me he topado con un par que tienen más de 50 millones de descargas.
> 
> ...



Yo llevo un par de meses en GAME, y no especulo con ella, la holdeo a muerte. Me gustan los proyectos que tienen conexión con el mundo real, 

Creo que tiene futuro, independientemente de los posibles altibajos puntuales del mercado.

Llevo menos cantidad de la que quisiera, hay muchos proyectos interesantes donde meterse, además del dinero que tengo bloqueado para holdear BTC, ETH (sobre todo este último) y XRP.


----------



## juli (1 Jun 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> La verdad es que en Waves estoy pensando en entrar más fuerte. Por lo que se comenta tiene mucho recorrrido por delante y podría llegar a ser competidora de ETH. Además está a buen precio para hacerse con unas 1000 con relativa tranquilidad, y si se revalorizan tanto como ETH... dar la campanada padre. ¿Cómo lo veis?



Pillándolo de puntillas por el "status" actual , que está abortando carias trayectorias interesantes , con sólo uno o 2 días de paz, lo de trincar miles se va a poner ya durito. 

En bcttalk se ve comunidad dinámica...y recompensas, Masternodes con 10.000, etc...

Proyecto curiosito. Por cierto, creo que GAME funcionaba también allí / facilitar que los tokens se centren en lo suyo y empujen es una sinergia bestial, no hay más que ver a ETH que se está hcurranndo una imagen de verdadero mastodonte en semanas /.


----------



## Superoeo (1 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Pillándolo de puntillas por el "status" actual , que está abortando carias trayectorias interesantes , con sólo uno o 2 días de paz, lo de trincar miles se va a poner ya durito.
> 
> En bcttalk se ve comunidad dinámica...y recompensas, Masternodes con 10.000, etc...
> 
> Proyecto curiosito. Por cierto, creo que GAME funcionaba también allí / facilitar que los tokens se centren en lo suyo y empujen es una sinergia bestial, no hay más que ver a ETH que se está hcurranndo una imagen de verdadero mastodonte en semanas /.



Sí, desde luego, a partir de nada pillar miles va a ser jodido. pero a precios de día de hoy, con 3000$ (que por ejemplo es casi lo que he hecho con RIpple, y que tendré si sigue este pump un poco más arriba. Cruzo dedos por ello xD) tienes 1000 Waves, que es una cantidad que si se revaloriza va a ser muy interesante a futuro (Como sería ahora tener 1000 ETH (Lo que daría por haber entrado antes en esto y haberlos pillado xD)

Y no sé... suena muy bien, y con cosas tan interesantes como sonaba en su momento ETH y mírala donde ha llegado.... Quién sabe...

Game no es de la red ETH? Es de Waves? :S


----------



## juli (1 Jun 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Yo llevo un par de meses en GAME, y no especulo con ella, la holdeo a muerte. Me gustan los proyectos que tienen conexión con el mundo real,
> 
> Creo que tiene futuro, independientemente de los posibles altibajos puntuales del mercado.
> 
> Llevo menos cantidad de la que quisiera, hay muchos proyectos interesantes donde meterse, además del dinero que tengo bloqueado para holdear BTC, ETH (sobre todo este último) y XRP.



GAME fue mi primera entrada A SACO y a palo seco / venía de las subidas de Dash, ETH, LTC...pero era algo progresivo - holdear en Marzo/Abril no tenía ningún mérito, todo subía , lo jodido era conseguir pasta - /.

La salida casi a la par de Mobile go generó cierta confusión y diría que hasta saturación, aunque tienen roles distintos ..pero creo que por su precio aún asequible, Waves y por qué no GAME si la plataforma empieza a notarse en demanda de coins pueden , si este status devorador da algo de tregua , ayudar a la gente a multiplicar con himbersiones abordables y ello te da otro status a la hora de meterte en nuevos proyectos y seguir con ésa dinámica : Soltar algunas coins de aciertos que hayas tenido / con cierto dolor de huevos , pues les pillas cariño / y seguir multiplicando en otros cuando los primeros se ralentizan. De hecho, estos proyectos de "euro entero" con unos timmings en su cotización en cierto modo "más compensados" te dan bastantes pistas cuando flojean y se desinflan , frente a los 2demún de RIpple o Stellar que parece que no se van a acabar nunca y te pillan a pie cambiado en cualquier momento. 

Bueno, suerte con éso a todos.

edito : SUperoeo , creo recordar que Game corría en las dos. Fue mi primera noticia de que Waves hacía éso.


----------



## Divad (1 Jun 2017)

@Superoeo: Veremos cuanto se ha multiplicado todo (las que están ligadas a ETH) cuando el nuevo sistema esté asentado. 



Spoiler



Será en Octubre


----------



## juli (1 Jun 2017)

ATHs por cada esquina.

Si el arranque definitivo de BTC da cuartelillo al resto, vuelve la locura...y ampliada.

Una foreros con más "suela de zapato" : Son NECESARIOS , más allá de la pura especulación, posts sobre salidas a Fiat , cuentas, tarjetas, etc...y otros recursos para las barridas pasadas.

Empiezo con un link de un canal en mi opinión , indispensable, aunque el caso concreto yo no lo he chequeado personalmente,..pero aceptan BTC - ignoro si más criptos -.

Buy Gold, Silver Coins, Bars and Bullion Online | Best Prices on Precious Metals - Amagi Metals 

Suerte y cabeza. 



pd : Clapham ...Dash CARO ??? :: ...no me extraña que no te den un fucking thanks


----------



## davitin (1 Jun 2017)

Ripple subiendo.

Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Superoeo (1 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> GAME fue mi primera entrada A SACO y a palo seco / venía de las subidas de Dash, ETH, LTC...pero era algo progresivo - holdear en Marzo/Abril no tenía ningún mérito, todo subía , lo jodido era conseguir pasta - /.
> 
> La salida casi a la par de Mobile go generó cierta confusión y diría que hasta saturación, aunque tienen roles distintos ..pero creo que por su precio aún asequible, Waves y por qué no GAME si la plataforma empieza a notarse en demanda de coins pueden , si este status devorador da algo de tregua , ayudar a la gente a multiplicar con himbersiones abordables y ello te da otro status a la hora de meterte en nuevos proyectos y seguir con ésa dinámica : Soltar algunas coins de aciertos que hayas tenido / con cierto dolor de huevos , pues les pillas cariño / y seguir multiplicando en otros cuando los primeros se ralentizan. De hecho, estos proyectos de "euro entero" con unos timmings en su cotización en cierto modo "más compensados" te dan bastantes pistas cuando flojean y se desinflan , frente a los 2demún de RIpple o Stellar que parece que no se van a acabar nunca y te pillan a pie cambiado en cualquier momento.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por la info! No sabía eso. Voy a ver si esta mañana me pego un buen estudio de Waves y de ambas porque tienen buena pinta y si Ripple sigue subiendo así, les puedo entrar "fuerte".



Divad dijo:


> @Superoeo: Veremos cuanto se ha multiplicado todo (las que están ligadas a ETH) cuando el nuevo sistema esté asentado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues sí, la verdad es que las ligadas a ETH parecen caballos ganadores antes de empezar la carrera. Ahora voy con Golem y algo de ETC, pero igual merece la pena entrar con pequeñas cantidades en el resto (En vez de todo a una) y ver qué pasa...

En ETH quiero entrar, pero la veo el lugar donde meteré beneficios cuando recoja de otras con más margen de revalorización. Porque a esa sí que la veo como la madre de las madres xD

De las ligadas a ETH, a tí personalmente, ¿Cuales te gustan más o les ves mejor proyección?

¿Y qué opinión te causa Waves como "competencia" de ETH?

Muchas gracias de antemano!


----------



## tio_argyle (1 Jun 2017)

¿Alquien le ha echado el ojo a Wings?
WINGS DAO


----------



## juli (1 Jun 2017)

A mí casi todas y de muy distinta manera. Ahora mismo, y hasta que se vea el reparto del fondo / si antes no se ahn ido a las Seychelles con la pasta / es Taas. Me parece una idea cojonuda, en la línea de recompensas de muy diversas maneras para los holders.

Lunyr a muuuyyy largo , Aragon está curiosa , en fin , es cansado , pero son habitualmente rendimientos de 2 dígitos, muchas doblan en días...a mí me gusta pillarlas debajo del 100 , depende de qué tirada tengan , de que el proyecto luzca ...Ahora mismo , vengo en una desde atrás que se llama plutón y está zumbando qe no veas y tiene una emisión por debajo del millón. yo creo que es un caramelo...y si de todos modos se desinfla, la hostia ya se la he metido a gusto. Esta plutón me parece la típica que aparece en el 35 con % de 3 cifras y deja alelado a todo dios. Estoy en Edgeless también, que son apuestas y tal...y zumba lo suyo hace días.

Pero ojo...con estas coins hay que tener ojo y estar encima, no dan para irte a currar. Por cierto, he visto un token de WAVES / a mí me gusta y voy largo en WAVES / creo que voy a chequear cómo va lo de los tokens allí, que aún no he pillado ninguno.

Respecto a waves...pues bueno, yo creo que lo que va a funcionar son platformas con "cascada" , con sinergia y mucha gente empujando. A eso me he referido siempre con Dash y la estartegia "plug and play" de una red social de pagos / no sólo rápidos, sino con mucha distribución, créditos, no sé...explotar éso para que la gente empuje ...si no, no le veo donde crecer y ETH y Waves , por ejemplo ahora, ya están fidelizando gente creativa - al final quienes llegan nuevos e encuentran un "paquete cerrado " en estas plataformas que se lo da todo...y éso es puro magnetismo un "laberinto" del que no sales. La estrategia de ETH es la típica de dar mucho a sus distribuidores / al final, quienes crean sus tokens, son éso / ...y así ellos te llevan en volandas. quien dice ETH , dice Waves / si cuadra ..segumiento, se le ve /.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (1 Jun 2017)

Tengo 3600 xrp, como veis cambiar 1100 por 100 waves?


----------



## san_miguel (1 Jun 2017)

Hola a todos, sigo leyendoos desde hace tiempo pero hoy por fin escribo. Yo esta mañana he vendido XRP a 0,26€, con la venta parte la he dedicado a comprar digibyte (DGB) me parece muy interesante y tiene mucho potencial de subida. Mi cartera esta formada por ETH, DGB Y XRP.

Salu2


----------



## danjian (1 Jun 2017)

Yo volvi a comprar XRP en 9500 después de salirme y no vendo hasta 0.00035 :no:


----------



## juli (1 Jun 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> Hola a todos, sigo leyendoos desde hace tiempo pero hoy por fin escribo. Yo esta mañana he vendido XRP a 0,26€, con la venta parte la he dedicado a comprar digibyte (DGB) me parece muy interesante y tiene mucho potencial de subida. Mi cartera esta formada por ETH, DGB Y XRP.
> 
> Salu2



ATH y a punto de hacerse con el 0,02.

Suerte.


----------



## p_pin (1 Jun 2017)

Creo que no se ha puesto, Ripple admitida en un exchange en Japón:

La noticia es del 25 Mayo

Japan crypto exchange Bitbank goes live with XRP trading


----------



## juli (1 Jun 2017)

Al loro que Plutón y , sobre todo Edgeless, flojean.

Me he cruzado una orden de 6000 en venta en seco en liqui.io. Alguno recogiendo el aparejo.

Voy a soltar la mitad en 3 ó 4 golpes...y el resto , hold. Por debajo del millón de coins de emisión y token de ETH...a esperar.


----------



## Madmarxius (1 Jun 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Creo que no se ha puesto, Ripple admitida en un exchange en Japón:
> 
> La noticia es del 25 Mayo
> 
> Japan crypto exchange Bitbank goes live with XRP trading



Entraba hoy en circulación, de ahí la subida. 
Al parecer compran XRP con JP, no con BTC.
Dicen que XRP se está desacoplando poco a poco de BTC.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (1 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Bueno ...no es que este " caro " , es que ahora mismo hay mejores opciones
> Monero , por ejemplo , esta subiendo al 10 % igual , y su precio es 3 veces menor . Golem esta subiendo al 5 % y no llega ni a los 50 cts
> El recorrido de Golem y Monero deberia ser mayor .
> FACTOM ...mi favorita ( despues de ETHER ) tiene una " tirada " muy similar a DASH y sin embargo su precio es 10 VECES menor .
> Y ademas , Factom sube al 10 % . El problema de DASH es que cuando su precio sea similar a ETHER la gente la vera cara .



A ver si alguien nos ilumina.

Dash es descentralizado, rapido, seguro..tb hay solo unos 7 millones hasta llegar a 22 de tope, lo q le confiere mas valor, me equivoco?
Creo q puede estar barato, a ver si alguien nos cuenta algo


----------



## davitin (1 Jun 2017)

Que opinais que va a pasar con ripple a corto plazo? volvera a bajar cuando llegue a 35 centavos?

Y que pasa con eth y etc? ha entrado un pastizal al mundo de las alts en las ultimas horas (de 82k a 87k millones de dolares en solo unas horas) pero la cotizacion de estas dos ultimas ni se ha movido del sitio...pierden fuelle o que?


----------



## danjian (1 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Que opinais que va a pasar con ripple a corto plazo? volvera a bajar cuando llegue a 35 centavos?
> 
> Y que pasa con eth y etc? ha entrado un pastizal al mundo de las alts en las ultimas horas (de 82k a 87k millones de dolares en solo unas horas) pero la cotizacion de estas dos ultimas ni se ha movido del sitio...pierden fuelle o que?



XRP pinta bien según las gráficas (según tradingview, yo no entiendo de gráficas ), aunque me sorprende que suba justo ahora que el ETH llego al mayor exchange chino hoy mismo y esta a 250$ mientras que aquí a 220$

Otra cosa es que cuando sube el XRP el ETH baja y viceversa. Justo hoy el XRP paso de 9500 a 12-13k y el ETH de 0.10 a 0.092.


----------



## ertitoagus (1 Jun 2017)

ETH está dibujando poco a poco una especie de cambio de tendencia hacia abajo...


----------



## ertitoagus (1 Jun 2017)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> Compré a 9,50 en febrero, así que el hasta abajo puedo esperarlo a 9,49 ::
> 
> Hay que ir moviéndose porque si no te mueves caducas, como mis viejos dash... parece que fue ayer cuando estaban terceros.
> 
> Coño pero si fue ayer! (en el mundo de las criptos tres meses es ayer, así que ojo)



Pero ha salido algo sobre ambos ethereums para caer así? o simplemente se trata de trasvase a otras alts que pumpean más?


----------



## Orooo (1 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> ESPECULEMOS
> 
> Una " revalorizacion " del 7 % diario significa que el precio
> se duplicaria cada 10 dias .
> ...


----------



## juli (1 Jun 2017)

*
ATH ...y otro numerito que cae. 0,02  /....y a por el 21 como una locomotora / 

a por la siguiente pantalla...*






Spoiler



[youtube]_JPa3BNi6l4[/youtube]


----------



## davitin (1 Jun 2017)

Yo el otro dia compre "First Blood" en el exchange Liqui...en Lqui ha bajado desde que compre, y en el exchange "yumbi" de china esta subiendo sin parar....como es esto posible? Como se le podria sacar a esto rendimiento? se trasladara esto al resto de exchanges?

Yo a "first blood" la veo como un buen pelotazo en plan game credits...sirve para el tema de las apuestas y es del ecosistema ethereum....ahora esta todavia a menos de un dolar (unos 60 centavos o por ahi en Liqui, casi 90 en Yumbi).

Yo me abri cuenta en Yunbi, pero me pedian copia del pasaporte, y aunque he dado copia de dni y factura en otros exchanges...no se, al ser un exchange chino...el pasaporte son palabras mayores, me da cosica.

Estoy seguro de que si entra en poloniex o bittrex se arma la de dios con esta cripto...

Que opinais?


----------



## juli (1 Jun 2017)

Digibyte ...% Plutón !!!  ::
*
JROÑA que JROÑA..*. ::








____________________________________________

Maese Clapham...Le han abandonáo las musas ???...cómo se aparca la retórica cuando se juega uno la viruta, eh , bródel ??? :XX:

Para ETH y ETC , Paper wallets en "myetherwallet" y "classicetherwallet".


----------



## danjian (1 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> *
> ATH ...y otro numerito que cae. 0,02  /....y a por el 21 como una locomotora /
> 
> a por la siguiente pantalla...*
> ...



Por qué tanto hype con DGB? Hay algo real detrás o es pura especulación?


----------



## juli (1 Jun 2017)

danjian dijo:


> Por qué tanto hype con DGB? Hay algo real detrás o es pura especulación?



Es como ese after inmundo despreciado por todos...pero en el que acaba todo dios y te encuentras una fauna inencajable...creo yo.

Hay gammers supporters, usuarios de perfil medio ,pumpeadores - te diría que "puros" , lo que menos - pumepadores de largo recorrido...Como ven que aguanta tralla, no la queman y vuelven. SU historial hasta estos meses era de pump periódico...y al infierno.

Lo mejor, algunos pumps tras los que "se quedan" ...y comprar en las bajadas. Tremendo.

Tras la zampada sí que suele corregir...algo más tarde que el resto...aunque a veces, ni éso.

Insisto : De esta muñeca hinchable, saldrá una monedita.


*edito : * Creo que el ecosistema ETH va a jugar una carta parecida. Llevo sólo 2 días chequeando éso...pero por ahí va.


----------



## davitin (1 Jun 2017)

El "trenecito" de ripple no lo voy a volver a perder...cuando vuelva a caer a 20 centavos o menos compro como un cabron, baja y sube hasta 30 sin parar, ahi tenemos un caladero facil.


----------



## Claudius (1 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> ESPECULEMOS
> 
> Una " revalorizacion " del 7 % diario significa que el precio
> se duplicaria cada 10 dias .
> ...



Entonces los más viejos del lugar, ya serán millonarios. 

Si te ve mojón, no se lo cree, de judío convertido al crypto-nismio.
:XX:


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (1 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Entonces los más viejos del lugar, ya serán millonarios.
> 
> Si te ve mojón, no se lo cree, de judío convertido al crypto-nismio.
> :XX:



jajajajajajajajajajajajajajaa:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Claudius (1 Jun 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> A ver si alguien nos ilumina.
> 
> Dash es descentralizado, rapido, seguro..tb hay solo unos 7 millones hasta llegar a 22 de tope, lo q le confiere mas valor, me equivoco?
> Creo q puede estar barato, a ver si alguien nos cuenta algo



De Dash, ya se ha hablado largo y tendido en el hilo, (tirar de hemeroteca).
En Q3 y Q4 es cuando veréis el segundo encierro, que es cuando las propuestas más interesesantes que se han aprobado, empezarán a ejecutarse y ver la luz.

Hoy Dash, tiene una tesorería mensual de 1M de $ para su uso y disfrute del que 300mil todos los meses se inyectan a proyectos de core (desarrollo y crecimiento)

Y eso no lo puede hacer ninguna otra.
:


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (1 Jun 2017)

¿Se puede entrar en el ICO de Minexcoin pagando en Euros? Aún no tengo ninguna cripto y esta me parece prometedora.

EDITO: Me registro y veo que no, solo se puede con BTC, como en la mayoría de AltCoins


----------



## juli (1 Jun 2017)

Claudius, ayer comentaron que la plataforma de GAME abre este mes de Junio.

Te suena alguna fecha ?

Gracias.


----------



## djun (1 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> ESPECULEMOS
> 
> Una " revalorizacion " del 7 % diario significa que el precio
> se duplicaria cada 10 dias .
> ...




Lo veo y lo subo. Sólo con el 13% de rentabilidad diario después de 100 días, y comenzando con 1.000 euros, obtienes 200 millones de euros.


----------



## Helios_pc (1 Jun 2017)

djun dijo:


> Lo veo y lo subo. Sólo con el 13% de rentabilidad diario después de 100 días, y comenzando con 1.000 euros, obtienes 200 millones de euros.



Pero libres de impuestos o pasando por la agencia atracadora de Hacienda?

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tio_argyle (1 Jun 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> ¿Alquien le ha echado el ojo a Wings?
> WINGS DAO



Y... pump.


----------



## djun (1 Jun 2017)

Helios_pc dijo:


> Pero libres de impuestos o pasando por la agencia atracadora de Hacienda?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk



Aunque haya que pagar algo no me importaría si al menos me quedo con la mitad.


----------



## Claudius (1 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Claudius, ayer comentaron que la plataforma de GAME abre este mes de Junio.
> 
> Te suena alguna fecha ?
> 
> Gracias.



Ni idea estoy un poco desconectado. google search y enlaces para ver las fuentes


----------



## psiloman (1 Jun 2017)

Que bueno verte por aquí Claudius, se te ha echado de menos estos últimos días tan revueltos. Supongo que has estado liado.

Un saludo.


----------



## dosuno (1 Jun 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> ¿Alquien le ha echado el ojo a Wings?
> WINGS DAO



Yo se lo he echado y acabé comprando un poco esperando pumpeo, me parece interesante.


----------



## Claudius (1 Jun 2017)

Dash Gets Theatrical With Circus City Sponsorship - Dash Force News

Aquí se verá la primera PoC prueba de concepto real del uso de pago de Dash, dto. del 10% las entradas si se paga con digital cash, y un stand para facilitar la formación y asesoramiento en su uso durante el evento.

---------- Post added 01-jun-2017 at 20:29 ----------

Y en Cancún en próximas semanas:

https://steemit.com/cryptocurrency/@jza/dash-event-update

En español.


----------



## Baubens (1 Jun 2017)

cuando implanten la RBU, el bitcoin se desplomara, porque todos podran comprarlo


----------



## Superoeo (1 Jun 2017)

Pues llegados a este punto que XRP lleva unas horas lateral bailando entre pump dump por la zona de los 12k - 13k me estoy empezando a plantear soltarlas para entrar en Waves como tenía pensado, o en alguna otra, porque no sé yo si esto se va a revertir y se acabará yendo para abajo de nuevo (Las Sell Walls siguen siendo bastante tochas).

¿Cómo lo veis? Le veis que aún le puede quedar fuelle?


----------



## paketazo (1 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Dash Gets Theatrical With Circus City Sponsorship - Dash Force News
> 
> Aquí se verá la primera PoC prueba de concepto real del uso de pago de Dash, dto. del 10% las entradas si se paga con digital cash, y un stand para facilitar la formación y asesoramiento en su uso durante el evento.
> 
> ...





Quién sabe si Cancún será el próximo reducto a dónde se retiren los holders de Dash en unos años...¿no sería mal lugar, no?

Ponédmelo a 1000$ y yo pago el tequila y las entradas VIP al coco bongo.

Un saludo


----------



## OzziE (1 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Ni idea estoy un poco desconectado. google search y enlaces para ver las fuentes



Te dejo fuente socio:

Twitter Q2 abarca abril, mayo y junio. Si hace 3 días lo confirmaron será porque está al caer. No creo que apuren a la última semana.

Y no se si os gustan los juegos de móvil, pero Twitter

el king of thieves es una pasada, estuve viciando un par de semanas buenas cuando lo estrenaron.

Sinceramente, creo que esto puede pegar el pelotazo, su moneda va a tener valor a la de ya, y como consigan meter a una compañia, con el juego de moda, tipo clash royale o alguna mierda de esas, ni ETH, ni BTC, ni leches, esto llega a las estrellas.


Edito: Quería citar a juli, espero que lo lea xD


----------



## Morsa (1 Jun 2017)

Baubens dijo:


> cuando implanten la RBU, el bitcoin se desplomara, porque todos podran comprarlo



Joder, si implantan la RBU lo último que voy a hacer es gastármelo en BTC, espero que también se desplomen las putas y los barcos 

Chistes a parte, si el valor del dinero bajase ( RBU, inflación extra) el problema sería que todo, incluso BTC si existe, subiría y lo que costaba 2, pasaría a costar 3,4,5... 

Ese es uno de los motivos por los cuales hoy en día pagas por un café 200 ptas.. el fiat cada vez está mas diluido.


----------



## Claudius (1 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Quién sabe si Cancún será el próximo reducto a dónde se retiren los holders de Dash en unos años...¿no sería mal lugar, no?
> 
> Ponédmelo a 1000$ y yo pago el tequila y las entradas VIP al coco bongo.
> 
> Un saludo



Prefiero ron premium-cola, la idea de cancún es por ser destino de citizens usa y facilitar el pago sin cambio de divisa usd-usm. 

Si que la vas a ver a 1000$, las posibilidades que se están abriendo cuando consolide 200$ de la tesorería.. tener 1M y medio para hacer lo que quieras cada mes para que tu negocio crezca.. ahi tenemos el ejemplo de google y facebook, con sus sistemas publicitarios que les proporcionan ingresos por minuto desorbitados.

Y ya si se tienen N MN de pensión vitalícea ni te cuento..


----------



## Divad (1 Jun 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la info! No sabía eso. Voy a ver si esta mañana me pego un buen estudio de Waves y de ambas porque tienen buena pinta y si Ripple sigue subiendo así, les puedo entrar "fuerte".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todas van a ser premiadas, igual las de juegos puede que tengan una mayor tirada porque hoy en día cualquiera se puede entretener jugando con el móvil.

Waves tiene buena pinta, le metí fichas ayer y estoy en verde. Al estar ligada con mobilego y este con gamecredits... puede tener un largo recorrido. La usaré para especular :fiufiu:

Sobre gamecredits









> ANUNCIANDO LA TIENDA MÓVIL GAMECREDITS Y PLATAFORMA
> 
> Esta tienda de aplicaciones y juegos móviles está programado para ser lanzado a principios Q2 2017. Actualmente contamos con más de 150 desarrolladores de juegos y 300 firmado para la puesta en marcha inicial, con planes de tener *más de 1000 juegos para los jugadores de la final de la Q2 de este año.*



Voy a meterle fichas por si suena la flauta :fiufiu:

@Clapham: Eres el mejor ejemplo de porque no hay que fiarse nunca de un judío :XX: ahora trabajas por cuenta ajena o sigues recibiendo ordenes?


----------



## Claudius (1 Jun 2017)

OzziE dijo:


> Te dejo fuente socio:
> 
> Twitter Q2 abarca abril, mayo y junio. Si hace 3 días lo confirmaron será porque está al caer. No creo que apuren a la última semana.
> 
> ...



Es probable que la próxima charla que de, a perfil TIC jóvenes les hable de ella, ya que muchos suelen enfocarse al desarrollo de APPS para móviles y juegos, buscando el pelotazo.

No te quepa la menor duda, que un token que viaje por el mundo de juegos y real, si lo saben administrar bien, tendrá éxito, sea gamecredits u otros que saldrán.
Solo con que un juego free, de masas multiplataforma lo adopte por las sinergias que le da, (le aporta más que no tener game como moneda en el juego) será un pelotazo, la duda es si a nivel técnico podrán aguantar miles de TPS, qué es la espada de damocles de todo el sector, si cualquiera entre en modo maidstream.


----------



## verti (1 Jun 2017)

Bueno estoy teniendo problemillas con kraken,bloqueada la cuenta por seguridad y ahora llevo ya nueve dias esperando y no responden,solo mandan respuestas de bots y me estoy acojonando,tengo mas de un btc en la cuenta.
¿Alguien mas en la sala?


----------



## Helios_pc (1 Jun 2017)

verti dijo:


> Bueno estoy teniendo problemillas con kraken,bloqueada la cuenta por seguridad y ahora llevo ya nueve dias esperando y no responden,solo mandan respuestas de bots y me estoy acojonando,tengo mas de un btc en la cuenta.
> ¿Alguien mas en la sala?



Yo igual pero con bittrex por suerte apenas tenía nada dentro, pero bots y más bots y con Kraken se me perdieron unas lumens por no
poner memo ID y me han tardado 2 semanas e insistir mucho pero ayer me los ingresaron

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## verti (1 Jun 2017)

Helios_pc dijo:


> Yo igual pero con bittrex por suerte apenas tenía nada dentro, pero bots y más bots y con Kraken se me perdieron unas lumens por no
> poner memo ID y me han tardado 2 semanas e insistir mucho pero ayer me los ingresaron
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk



¿Hablaste con alguien en kraken al final,o solo con bots?


----------



## Helios_pc (1 Jun 2017)

Contestaba a los bots y alguien lo leería, y ya el último mail fue el único que no parecía bots

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## verti (1 Jun 2017)

Helios_pc dijo:


> Contestaba a los bots y alguien lo leería, y ya el último mail fue el único que no parecía bots
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk



Gracias,me quedo mas tranquilo,esperare que me contacte algún ser vivo


----------



## Divad (2 Jun 2017)

Por correo tardan un poco, pero dejándoles un mensaje a la vista
Twitter

La atención es más rápida. Facilita el número de tiquet y se lo miran.

Antes de escribirle mira de hacer un restaurar la contraseña, vas al correo, entras al link, pones una contraseña nueva y ya deberías de tener la cuenta desbloqueada. Hazlo a la primera, sino te bloquea de nuevo la cuenta. Si la tienes desactivada, manda un mensaje por twitter 

Cómo afecta el cambio a pos en ETH a los que tradean con el par EUR/ETH y ETH/BTC?

Me imagino que cerrarían las operaciones con el precio que se quede al realizar el cambio, no? O seguirá corriendo sin tener que cerrarlas?


----------



## Superoeo (2 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Todas van a ser premiadas, igual las de juegos puede que tengan una mayor tirada porque hoy en día cualquiera se puede entretener jugando con el móvil.
> 
> Waves tiene buena pinta, le metí fichas ayer y estoy en verde. Al estar ligada con mobilego y este con gamecredits... puede tener un largo recorrido. La usaré para especular :fiufiu:
> 
> ...



Genial, muchas gracias!! Pues de momento voy a aprovechar la corrida de XRP que parece que sigue con fuelle (A ver donde nos lleva), y con algo de suerte saldré con combustible para entrar en Waves y en Game con cantidades interesantes a futuro. (Espero que no se muevan o que bajen un poco mientras para acumular más xD)

De Game tengo 100 por ahí, pero eso no me va a sacar de pobre... así que le añadiré algunas más


----------



## davitin (2 Jun 2017)

Enhorabuena a los ripple-Boys....parece que va para arriba.

Y NEM también va subiendo.

Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rodion (2 Jun 2017)

Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.Este es un mensaje para que me borren la cuenta.


----------



## Panko21 (2 Jun 2017)

Pregunta tonta... Después para sacar la pasta a la cuenta corriente?


----------



## Divad (2 Jun 2017)

Panko21 dijo:


> Pregunta tonta... Después para sacar la pasta a la cuenta corriente?



Puedes usar localbitcoins, sino bit2me (retirar 20€ sin registro, lo demás hasta 600 en cajeros. 10k por SEPA o SWIFT). Puedes comprar pagando en Bitcoins... :fiufiu:

Para ahorrarte el tema Hacienda 
Bitcoin y su naturaleza jurídica en España

El sistema fiduciario tiene los días contados. Cuando salgan las tarjetas (Otoño) para pagar con las criptos... será el comienzo de la era digital para todos. 

Uno tiene que estar muy preocupado de que la estafa piramidal fiduciaria se vaya a la mierda :: normal, muchos quieren su pensión. Está todo pensado, para los que no se enteraron del nuevo sistema que se ha estado gestando durante años (por los mismos que han llevado el sistema fiduciario al colapso) o por los que lo sabían y se quedaron mirando... tendrán una RBU.

Nadie se ha dado cuenta que la monarquía, políticos, administraciones, militares,... y otros tantos más no serán alimentados por la cara? 

Si te quedas con dudas creas otro hilo asusta viejas o contacta con un asesor 



clapham2 dijo:


> Sabias palabras , lastima que el pueblo goyim las ignore .
> El clapham siempre recibe ordenes ...pero solo de Di-s . Cuando Di-s decide una cosa manda una senal a sus siervos ( aka JP Morgan , Microsoft , Intel ) y el pueblo judio asi oye la llamada ...
> Hace 5000 anos se usaba el Shofar , pero ahora todo es mas moderno .
> Si " La Alliance " nos llama , pues oye ...hay que acudir a la llamada y si " La Alliance " ha decidido implantar el NWO de la mano de Ethereum
> Aleluyah



Siento decirte que eres un goyim de mantenimiento y como tus paridas no hacían gracia... te has dedicado a borrar mensajes... ahora haces otro papel más acorde con el hilo.

Es obvio, no podéis frenar la entrada de nuevos ricos con comentarios absurdos. Pero sí podéis hacer que tengan decisiones erróneas aquellos que no os conozcan. 

Te toca ganarte credibilidad, por lo que tus primeras criptos seleccionadas deberían de tener buenas corridas. No te cuelgues medallas, todas las criptos suben y suben... a final de mes pasan la factura para pegarse la fiesta y se sigue subiendo y subiendo :Baile:


----------



## san_miguel (2 Jun 2017)

Hoy creo qe va a ser momento de vender DGB despues de subir un 46% desde ayer


----------



## juli (2 Jun 2017)

Vende, vende...

[youtube]51vQo-imc4Q[/youtube]

TAAS en ATH unas 24 horas ya. Este es su mes antes de su reparto de dividendos trimestral , que será un fake del carajo...o la bomba. Pagan el 50% de los resultdos a holders, el 25% a proyecto y otro 25 para el Team.

Aún asequible por debajo de 2 pavos, que me parece una cifra peligrosa , pues es muy, muy fácil, que se detone el interés comprador y ahí ya...

Seguramente la coin a la que más miro este mes.

...por cierto, ETH...y ETC , paradísimas. Esperaba un rebote del copón. Alguna opinión al respecto ? 

Buenos días.


----------



## Claudius (2 Jun 2017)

Mi cacharro ha dado señal para lisk
Para los que no estéis puestos:
What Is LISK? Lisk is for Javascript Developers. - Album on Imgur

Por otro lado recordaros a uno de los gigantes qué está pasando muy discreto curiosamente..:
Factoid Valuation

Para que entendáis como funciona, tener en mente que los factoid se queman, al usarse, como si fueran petróleo.

Y el mejor indicador para tenerla en portfolio es que la tiene clapham2
)


----------



## juli (2 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Mi cacharro ha dado señal para lisk
> Para los que no estéis puestos:
> What Is LISK? Lisk is for Javascript Developers. - Album on Imgur
> 
> ...



Lisk lleva unas semanas ya de coña...

Claudius, comentaste que Factom sacaba wallet para fines del mes pasado...sabes algo ? / La blockchain del cliente ése "Enterprise" que tienen, da una guerra del copón...y me parte estar fuera /.


----------



## san_miguel (2 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Vende, vende...
> 
> [youtube]51vQo-imc4Q[/youtube]
> 
> ...





Yo ETH lo utilizo como valor refugio, si está paradita y consolidando en 200€ vamos bien..pero siempre pensando en su potencial ascendente, la veo a finales de JULIo en 300€


----------



## paketazo (2 Jun 2017)

verti dijo:


> Bueno estoy teniendo problemillas con kraken,bloqueada la cuenta por seguridad y ahora llevo ya nueve dias esperando y no responden,solo mandan respuestas de bots y me estoy acojonando,tengo mas de un btc en la cuenta.
> ¿Alguien mas en la sala?



Por curiosidad he abierto mi cuenta tras leer esto, Tengo unos 10 Dash allí, y me pone lo mismo.

Luego he intentado cambiar contraseña para entrar y me pone que nada, que contacte con el soporte.

Así lo hice, y me responden que el caso está asignado a un equipo de seguridad y que me responderán en breve.

¿de que van estos?

Un saludo.


----------



## san_miguel (2 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Por curiosidad he abierto mi cuenta tras leer esto, Tengo unos 10 Dash allí, y me pone lo mismo.
> 
> Luego he intentado cambiar contraseña para entrar y me pone que nada, que contacte con el soporte.
> 
> ...



No te preocupes es normal, a mi me tardaron 15 días en habilitar la cuenta. Abre otra en Bittrex.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Panko21 (2 Jun 2017)

Otra pregunta, tengo cuenta en coinbase y en bittrex como hago para quedarme en liquidez para esperar bajadas?


----------



## Chicosalchicha (2 Jun 2017)

Clapham eres un crack jaja 

Ni un misero thanks

https://www.alexfortin.com/top-5-crypto-currencies-invest-2016/

Q opinais de esto, se esta cumpliendo todo no?


----------



## ElFarySeo (2 Jun 2017)

Ahora me toca a mi preguntar. Tengo cuenta en coinbase, y algunos euros en BITcoin, Ethereum y Litecoin.
Como puedo pasar de una moneda a otra sin pasar a euros?


----------



## paketazo (2 Jun 2017)

ElFarySeo dijo:


> Ahora me toca a mi preguntar. Tengo cuenta en coinbase, y algunos euros en BITcoin, Ethereum y Litecoin.
> Como puedo pasar de una moneda a otra sin pasar a euros?



Algunos exchanger como Poloniex, aparte de BTC aceptan Monero y ETH para no pasar por BTC, pero solo para algunos pares de cryptodivisas.

Coinbase en principio acepta fiat y BTC para acceder a LTC y ETH, pero LTC y ETH exigen el paso antes a fiat o BTC...es un modo muy sutil de al final del ejercicio fiscal, tener un 10% más de beneficios sin que muchos nos demos cuenta...Armstrong no da puntada sin hilo, y el tipo incluso parece que nos está haciendo favores cuando habla.

Espero impaciente el día que Amazon y cia. acepte cryptos de modo general para pagos, pues a los exchangers se les acaba el tocino.

Por cierto, en Kraken me dicen que han chapado mi cuenta por hackeo de mi correo electrónico, he ido a mirar el correo que tengo asociado, y efectivamente, en la papelera de reciclaje del mismo, me aparecen correos que yo no he enviado a las tantas de la mañana solicitando cambio de mail por otro, y cambio de nombre de usuario.

Me confirman que no se han movido los fondos de mi cuenta, pero que tienen abierta una investigación para aclarar si han hackeado al servidor de correos, o han hackeado el servidor de kraken.

Otro motivo más para tener las coins alejadas de los exchangers. Menos mal que saque el 95% ya hace semanas.

*Clapham* te vas a forrar, tierras, chevy, plata, BTC, ahora cryptos...cada día me doy cuenta de que eres muy manipulable por las "alarmas" sociales creadas al gusto de los mandamases.

Sea como sea, te deseo suerte con tus decisiones...pero que sean tuyas.

Interesante twit sobre técnico, yo no lo había visto, eso que miré la gráfica:

Twitter

Un saludo.


----------



## san_miguel (2 Jun 2017)

DGB a la luna : : 

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bandro (2 Jun 2017)

Qué exchange me recomendáis para empezar de cero que no sea Kraken? 

Llevo más de una semana para que me verifiquen la cuenta, y por lo que os leo parece que es normal y va para largo. 

Que acepten euros, creo que el siguiente más recomendable sería Bitstamp...¿algo en contra?


----------



## san_miguel (2 Jun 2017)

bandro dijo:


> Qué exchange me recomendáis para empezar de cero que no sea Kraken?
> 
> Llevo más de una semana para que me verifiquen la cuenta, y por lo que os leo parece que es normal y va para largo.
> 
> Que acepten euros, creo que el siguiente más recomendable sería Bitstamp...¿algo en contra?



Bitstamp sólo es para XRP creo. Para mí lo mejor kraken y bittrex.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (2 Jun 2017)

bandro dijo:


> Qué exchange me recomendáis para empezar de cero que no sea Kraken?
> 
> Llevo más de una semana para que me verifiquen la cuenta, y por lo que os leo parece que es normal y va para largo.
> 
> Que acepten euros, creo que el siguiente más recomendable sería Bitstamp...¿algo en contra?



Empezar de 0 implica pasar fiat a BTC, y via exchanger en principio tienes a Coinbase y Kraken que aceptan SEPA.

Otra opción igualmente buena es que abras cuenta en Bittrex, Polo, Yobit, Cryptopia, liqui... y que compres antes BTC (localbitcoin por ejemplo), y que te los envíen a una cuenta que tu hayas creado, ya sea en el exchanger, o en una wallet.

Muchos empiezan a darse cuenta que el verdadero problema o traba, es convertir FIAT a crypto, pues una vez en crypto, es todo más fácil y rápido...fiat es del siglo pasado, crypto es lo que demuestra que puede ser el presente y futuro de las finanzas.

De este modo, no precisas un exchanger para convertir Fiat en BTC o similares.

Un saludo


----------



## juli (2 Jun 2017)

Clapham...dónde guardas los Factom ?


----------



## bmbnct (2 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Enhorabuena a los ripple-Boys....parece que va para arriba.
> 
> Y NEM también va subiendo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk



Vaya bulltrap se ha marcado XRP...


----------



## Merlin (2 Jun 2017)

​


bandro dijo:


> Qué exchange me recomendáis para empezar de cero que no sea Kraken?
> 
> Llevo más de una semana para que me verifiquen la cuenta, y por lo que os leo parece que es normal y va para largo.
> 
> Que acepten euros, creo que el siguiente más recomendable sería Bitstamp...¿algo en contra?



Bandro, eso de que Kraken tarde tanto es del último mes y es algo común a todos los exchanges importantes debido a que está entrando mucha gente nueva al mundo de las criptomonedas y por tanto tienen más carga de trabajo.

Yo me registré en Kraken a principios del pasado abril y el mismo día me verificaron la cuenta a Tier 2.

Por cierto, ayer me verificaron la cuenta a Tier 4 :


----------



## juli (2 Jun 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> ​
> me verificaron la cuenta a Tier 2.
> 
> Por cierto, ayer me verificaron la cuenta a Tier 4 :



Y qué es eso ?


----------



## san_miguel (2 Jun 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> ​
> Bandro, eso de que Kraken tarde tanto es del último mes y es algo común a todos los exchanges importantes debido a que está entrando mucha gente nueva al mundo de las criptomonedas y por tanto tienen más carga de trabajo.
> 
> Yo me registré en Kraken a principios del pasado abril y el mismo día me verificaron la cuenta a Tier 2.
> ...



A mi también ayer tier 4

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (2 Jun 2017)

WAVES , a un puesto del top 10 , aunque al 50% de su capital.

Esta plataforma va a dar pasta a espuertas.


----------



## Superoeo (2 Jun 2017)

Voy a meterle 2000€ a Waves de los beneficios que acabo de recoger de XRP (Tonto por no haberme salido unas horas antes, pero bueno, nadie vende en los picos...)

¿Le veis que puede corregir o corro antes de que siga subiendo? Porque va como un tiro.... Y cada vez puedo pillar menos xD


----------



## davitin (2 Jun 2017)

Waves esta subiendo...pero ninguno decis nada de "stratis"...ha subido bastante, yo compre hace unos dias creo que a 5 o 6 dolares, ahora esta a mas de 8, esta en el top 10, yo creo que va a pegar un estiron...

Ethereum y etc estan estaticas...no se si cambiarlas por waves....quiza es demasiado arriesgado, pero no parece que estas dos vayan a subir ahora mismo.

Que opinais?


----------



## Claudius (2 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Lisk lleva unas semanas ya de coña...



Asi es 1 y pico pero no he tenido tiempo de analizar datos hasta ahora, yo soy earl-adopter así que no problem. 



juli dijo:


> Claudius, comentaste que Factom sacaba wallet para fines del mes pasado...sabes algo ? / La blockchain del cliente ése "Enterprise" que tienen, da una guerra del copón...y me parte estar fuera /.



[/QUOTE]

a wallet paper ya te dije, jaxx y copay lo tienen en ruta en teoría el último lo iba a lanzar pero lo están demorando.

---------- Post added 02-jun-2017 at 17:26 ----------




clapham2 dijo:


> Otras alts que el clapham cree que puedan tener buen recorrido y que incorporara hoy a su " Portafolio " : maidsafe , *Lisk no porque es humo* , no hay proyecto detras , matchpool ( GUP )



The big bang theory
Ha nacido un experto. :XX:

Ilustranos maestro en tus hipótesis.


----------



## Donald Draper (2 Jun 2017)

Para holdear, Jaxx o Wallet paper?


----------



## juli (2 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Asi es 1 y pico pero no he tenido tiempo de analizar datos hasta ahora, yo soy earl-adopter así que no problem.



a wallet paper ya te dije, jaxx y copay lo tienen en ruta en teoría el último lo iba a lanzar pero lo están demorando.[/QUOTE]

Sip...aunque no es exactamente un paper wallet : Guardas con address y clave privada, pero no puedes enviar...has de hacerte con una wallet para ello. 

De todos modos, creo que lo usaré , Factom es mi peor espina en todo ésto y no quiero que se vaya a las nubes, que se irá, pues está al nivel de los mejores proyectos 

Has usado ese sistema personalmente ? Te parece lo suficientemente seguro para estar tranquilo ?


----------



## Superoeo (2 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Waves esta subiendo...pero ninguno decis nada de "stratis"...ha subido bastante, yo compre hace unos dias creo que a 5 o 6 dolares, ahora esta a mas de 8, esta en el top 10, yo creo que va a pegar un estiron...
> 
> Ethereum y etc estan estaticas...no se si cambiarlas por waves....quiza es demasiado arriesgado, pero no parece que estas dos vayan a subir ahora mismo.
> 
> Que opinais?



Cierto es. Stratis va también como una locomotora. Yo a esa no le he metido porque no sé ni de qué va el proyecto. Si alguien puede ilustrar un poco, a ver si aprendemos algo más de esta coin que parece que va directa al Top 10 y recibiendo pasta a portagayola.

Lo de ETH y ETC... pues a ver... estas sabemos que vana subir sí o sí, pero evidentemente van a ir más lentas... así que la idea de ir sacando de aquí, pillar corridas con las otras alts y luego volver a ETH es algo que siempre está por ahí flotando (Al menos es mi intención, porque con lo que tengo ahora, metiéndolo a ETH; subirá pero no me cambiará la vida, en cambio, con otras... quién sabe.)


----------



## Claudius (2 Jun 2017)

::
Por cierto, en Kraken me dicen que han chapado mi cuenta por hackeo de mi correo electrónico, he ido a mirar el correo que tengo asociado, y efectivamente, en la papelera de reciclaje del mismo, me aparecen correos que yo no he enviado a las tantas de la mañana solicitando cambio de mail por otro, y cambio de nombre de usuario.

Me confirman que no se han movido los fondos de mi cuenta, pero que tienen abierta una investigación para aclarar si han hackeado al servidor de correos, o han hackeado el servidor de kraken.

Otro motivo más para tener las coins alejadas de los exchangers. Menos mal que saque el 95% ya hace semanas.

[/QUOTE]
Paying for ProtonMail with Bitcoin - ProtonMail Support

Para que vayais gastando esos btc que no sabéis en que. 



paketazo dijo:


> *Clapham* te vas a forrar, tierras, *chevy*, plata, BTC, ahora cryptos...cada día me doy cuenta de que eres muy manipulable por las "alarmas" sociales creadas al gusto de los mandamases.



Tiene un chevy? Qué casualidad..



paketazo dijo:


> Interesante twit sobre técnico, yo no lo había visto, eso que miré la gráfica:
> 
> Twitter
> 
> Un saludo.



Está empezando el segundo encierro, hehe 

---------- Post added 02-jun-2017 at 17:41 ----------




juli dijo:


> a wallet paper ya te dije, jaxx y copay lo tienen en ruta en teoría el último lo iba a lanzar pero lo están demorando.



Sip...aunque no es exactamente un paper wallet : Guardas con address y clave privada, pero no puedes enviar...has de hacerte con una wallet para ello. 

De todos modos, creo que lo usaré , Factom es mi peor espina en todo ésto y no quiero que se vaya a las nubes, que se irá, pues está al nivel de los mejores proyectos 

Has usado ese sistema personalmente ? Te parece lo suficientemente seguro para estar tranquilo ?[/QUOTE]

Como se coma el perro el paper si lo imprimes vas a llorar.. 
Tienes que mirarte más como funciona la infraestructura de clave pública/privada, recordemos que este mundo no es 'país para viejos'. Requiere bastante formación, y cuanto más sólidas menos errores, las transacciónes en BC son *IRREVOCABLES.* Una gran ventaja ¿ o inconveniente? depende del perfil personal con el que se mire, (para mi ventaja).


----------



## bizkaiarober (2 Jun 2017)

Buenas, tengo una dudilla.

Tengo algunos ether en myetherwallet, accedo mediante archivo json y contraseña. 
Es seguro tenerlos ahí mientras mi ordenador no esté conectado a la red? O pueden hackear la web y robar los ether? 

No acabo de tener muy claro dónde están guardados mis ether. Tengo preparada una paper wallet offline pero no sé si merece la pena pasarlos (con el metodo offline) o dejarlos en myetherwallet.


----------



## davitin (2 Jun 2017)

bizkaiarober dijo:


> Buenas, tengo una dudilla.
> 
> Tengo algunos ether en myetherwallet, accedo mediante archivo json y contraseña.
> Es seguro tenerlos ahí mientras mi ordenador no esté conectado a la red? O pueden hackear la web y robar los ether?
> ...



Obviamente pueden hackear el servidor y robarte tus monedas, tambien te pueden robar los mismos que te dan el servicio o puede simplmente desaparecer y luego todo son lios.

Si no vas a tradear lo mejor es tenerlos en tu ordenador, y mejor aun en papel.


----------



## bizkaiarober (2 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Obviamente pueden hackear el servidor y robarte tus monedas, tambien te pueden robar los mismos que te dan el servicio o puede simplmente desaparecer y luego todo son lios.
> 
> Si no vas a tradear lo mejor es tenerlos en tu ordenador, y mejor aun en papel.



Me queda claro. Gracias.


----------



## Superoeo (2 Jun 2017)

Alguien ha colgado esto en el Trollbox de Poloniex.

Aparentemente es una tarjeta de crédito para Ripple. WTF?

¿Esto es de verdad? Porque sería una grandisima noticia, pero no sé yo...

Ripple Debit Card | Make Everything Simple


----------



## davitin (2 Jun 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Alguien ha colgado esto en el Trollbox de Poloniex.
> 
> Aparentemente es una tarjeta de crédito para Ripple. WTF?
> 
> ...



He leido en algun sitio que por el trollbox de poloniex estan dando links a paginas falsas...cuidadito por que lo mismo te dicen que tienes que hacer un envio de ripples a tal direccion para cargar la tarjeta y luego es un timo y se quedan con la pasta.


----------



## danjian (2 Jun 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Alguien ha colgado esto en el Trollbox de Poloniex.
> 
> Aparentemente es una tarjeta de crédito para Ripple. WTF?
> 
> ...



Muy interesante! Esa web la usaba yo hace tiempo para tarjetas virtuales, así que puedo confirmar que la web es legal y confiable. Lo de la Ripple card no lo había visto pero es una buena noticia, a lo mejor me pido la tarjeta y todo :XX:


----------



## Ladrillófilo (2 Jun 2017)

Cuándo meterán mano los estados en todo este caos de criptos? 

Si es que pueden... 

O debería preguntar cuándo le meterán mano a los exchanges?


----------



## Superoeo (2 Jun 2017)

danjian dijo:


> Muy interesante! Esa web la usaba yo hace tiempo para tarjetas virtuales, así que puedo confirmar que la web es legal y confiable. Lo de la Ripple card no lo había visto pero es una buena noticia, a lo mejor me pido la tarjeta y todo :XX:



¿En serio? Joder... pero esto sería un bombazo, sería la implantación real y a pié de la tecnología Ripple para el usuario, y no se ha comentado nada ni ha afectado que yo sepa en la cotización (quitando este pump dump de estos dos ultimos dias que no creo que tenga mucho que ver xD)

No sé... Es raro :S


----------



## Baubens (2 Jun 2017)

Morsa dijo:


> Joder, si implantan la RBU lo último que voy a hacer es gastármelo en BTC, espero que también se desplomen las putas y los barcos
> 
> Chistes a parte, si el valor del dinero bajase ( RBU, inflación extra) el problema sería que todo, incluso BTC si existe, subiría y lo que costaba 2, pasaría a costar 3,4,5...
> 
> Ese es uno de los motivos por los cuales hoy en día pagas por un café 200 ptas.. el fiat cada vez está mas diluido.



No tiene porque imprimirse mas dinero, por ejemplo en españa quitas diputaciones y autonomias y ya tienes la pasta unos 90.000 millones para implantar la RBU. sin fabricar mas euros.

Seria un cambio total de sistema, solo compraria BTC si se expandiese brutalmente en plan de usarlo para comprar... basicamente


----------



## danjian (2 Jun 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> ¿En serio? Joder... pero esto sería un bombazo, sería la implantación real y a pié de la tecnología Ripple para el usuario, y no se ha comentado nada ni ha afectado que yo sepa en la cotización (quitando este pump dump de estos dos ultimos dias que no creo que tenga mucho que ver xD)
> 
> No sé... Es raro :S



Acabo de mirar y en realidad lo que te envian es una VISA en USD/GBP/EUR normal y corriente y luego tu puedes recargarla con la crypto que te de la gana, no es algo exclusivo de XRP.


----------



## paketazo (2 Jun 2017)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Cuándo meterán mano los estados en todo este caos de criptos?
> 
> Si es que pueden...
> 
> O debería preguntar cuándo le meterán mano a los exchanges?



La clave no es esa...que también...la clave es si pueden hacerlo.

Si por algunos estados fuera, no existirían los paraísos fiscales, pero luego al indagar, vemos que los que allí mantienen su capital aletargado, suelen ser miembros "honoríficos" del propio sistema.

¿Quién no nos dice que tras BTC estén ya posicionándose los mismos ante la "facilidad" de tener un poquito más controlado su capital sin delegar en paraísos de terceros?

Piénsalo fríamente, si posees 1000 millones en Caimán Islands y usas VISA para moverlo por ejemplo, por que no poner 10 milloncitos en BTC por si acaso al final el invento funciona, y lo puedo gastar con el propio teléfono o credit card, y solo yo tengo capacidad de controlarlo, sin llamar a mi banquero de turno...que me cobra una comisión tela por tener el pico cerrado.

Todo depende del boca a boca, si los narcos, los capos, los políticos, la nobleza...consideran que BTC es un potencial paraíso fiscal, la bola de nieve está servida...por lo demás, aun que pensemos lo contrario, los pobres seguiremos siendo pobres "económicamente hablando"

Un saludo


----------



## bizkaiarober (2 Jun 2017)

bizkaiarober dijo:


> Buenas, tengo una dudilla.
> 
> Tengo algunos ether en myetherwallet, accedo mediante archivo json y contraseña.
> Es seguro tenerlos ahí mientras mi ordenador no esté conectado a la red? O pueden hackear la web y robar los ether?
> ...



Perdonar mi analfabetismo en todo esto... 

Si creo un paper wallet por medio de la opción OFFLINE que da la web "myetherwallet" y después transfiero los eth que tengo en esa misma web, pero los transfiero con la opción OFFLINE, al paper wallet: tendría ya los eth totalmente en mis manos o no? 

Porque seguiría necesitando conectarme a "myetherwallet" para ver el saldo o pasarlos a un exchange, no? 
No voy a "tradear", sólo guardarlos de forma segura.

Vaya lio... Pero bueno, no me importa porque una de las razones por las que me me metí en esto es para aprender a manejar una tecnología que seguramente habrá que utolizar sí o sí en un futuro no lejano.


----------



## juli (2 Jun 2017)

bizkaiarober dijo:


> Perdonar mi analfabetismo en todo esto...
> 
> Si creo un paper wallet por medio de la opción OFFLINE que da la web "myetherwallet" y después transfiero los eth que tengo en esa misma web, pero los transfiero con la opción OFFLINE, al paper wallet: tendría ya los eth totalmente en mis manos o no?
> 
> ...



Rober, en prinipio, sí...se pueden firmar offline , en el menú de las de ETH o las de ETC ...o ambas, lo pone así.

Si lo haces, no olvides comentar el proceso por aquí. Yo siempre que lo pregunté me dijeron que se podía, pero nadie me ha confirmado haberlo hecho. Supongo que ya te pones a menear coins para arriba y para abajo ...y "no te queda" tiempo para esas cosas ...aunque es un planteamiento cojonudo , pues evitarías comprometer la privkey en la red y probablemente podrías reutiñlizar con tranquilidad la misma wallet / yo ahora, cada vez que opero ETH y ETH , wallets nuevas ...y a trasferir todos los tokens y ethers que había antes de abrir /.

La verdad

---------- Post added 02-jun-2017 at 20:05 ----------

Paketazo

Es difícil imaginar que todo ese dinero haya estado al margen de BTC y también que ello no sea una reacción a las incomodidades que los últimos años se ha causado a los usuarios durante décadas de paraísos fiscales / paripé e incomodidad creada a las clases pudientes , recordemos, a raíz que el desbarre keynesiano ha provocado que ya ni las migajas de ese sistema - los impuestos - puedan orientarse a las clases dominadas - austeridad, etc - y haya que tirarse el pisto ante ellas /.

Respecto a ese marco que comentas, y aunándolo con el desvarío de impresora, yo iría un paso más allá : Quién dice que todo ello no sea una salida encubierta a ese desparrame de papel y la manera más efectiva de acotarla no se haga con represión, sino con lucros y una amnistía fiscal global ? /...acompañada de la contribución "oficial" correspondiente que el aloramiento de tantísimo dinero oculto generaría , claro... /

Reset y win-win. Todos contentos.


----------



## Claudius (2 Jun 2017)

Blockchains are the new Linux, not the new internet
Blockchains are the new Linux, not the new internet | TechCrunch


----------



## juli (2 Jun 2017)

Respecto a lo último que se menea en coins - por mi parte - 

- WAVES lleva un X3 en 10/12 días. Sonaba a compraza y lo es...y lo que queda. Tiene plataforma ENTERA, imagen de marca y comunidad...y un movimiento de pasta diario ridículo, por lo que el margen de inyección es bestial. Yésto último lo digo porque llevo tiempo contemplando muy mucho la capacidad de cada proyecto de "chupar" , de absorver capital con cuanto menor cante, mejor. Y lo creo, en serio, un baremo importante visto lo visto ..hay monedas en las que puedes apostar sin saber siquiera qué cojones son...y funciona ! Aquí un asunto bastante común , quién va a negarlo, es multiplicar pasta...y para grandes himbersores, también. Y de su presencia y la influencia de esos flujos de pasta podemos dar buena cuenta cualquiera.

- Digibyte : Descomunal rendimeinto...y monstruoso - al hilo de lo anterior - el movimiento de pasta : Sólo las 3 primeras, puros monstruos y LITECOIN , mueven más pasta al día que esa mascota infantil.

- Entre las nuevas...Wings, token de ETH , a menos de medio pavo aún, como un tiro...creo que se puede esperar multiplicar sin problema y gente prieta de pasta podría valrarlo. Ojo : Valorarlo. Peero vamos, muy buena pinta - por cierto, está en shapeshift, que simplifica mucho las cosas -.

Me llama especialmente este mes TAAS si rompe los 2 pavos...Va bien, pero creo que ahí la puede caldear ...y el reparto del fondo es en Julio.

Finalmente una jodienda que tenía bien clavada : Parece que entro en Factom. Monedón qe no quiero perderme ni por el forro. / Creo que ésta y Monero , siendo de los 2 proyectos más atractivos y solventes , no han "petado" por la dificultad de atesorar más allá del exchange ...entre otras cosas, porque cuentas jugosas no están cómodas dejando miles de coins en 2,3 dígitos en Poloniex, etc ... /

Suerte a todos.


----------



## psiloman (2 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Respecto a lo último que se menea en coins - por mi parte -
> 
> - WAVES lleva un X3 en 10/12 días. Sonaba a compraza y lo es...y lo que queda. Tiene plataforma ENTERA, imagen de marca y comunidad...y un movimiento de pasta diario ridículo, por lo que el margen de inyección es bestial. Yésto último lo digo porque llevo tiempo contemplando muy mucho la capacidad de cada proyecto de "chupar" , de absorver capital con cuanto menor cante, mejor. Y lo creo, en serio, un baremo importante visto lo visto ..hay monedas en las que puedes apostar sin saber siquiera qué cojones son...y funciona ! Aquí un asunto bastante común , quién va a negarlo, es multiplicar pasta...y para grandes himbersores, también. Y de su presencia y la influencia de esos flujos de pasta podemos dar buena cuenta cualquiera.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo en todo, pero son tantos proyectos que me faltan recursos para meter la cabeza en todos. Tengo la sensación de que soy un cazador y me falta munición para disparar a tanta perdiz que me sale al paso... 

Respecto a TaaS, si el reparto de fondos en julio es jugoso, se irá to Plutón. Si es mediocre, quedará en suspenso, y si es calderilla cuidado, que la cotización puede ir al suelo. Voy bien provisto de Taas por cierto, espero que suelten Ethereums sin miseria


----------



## plus ultra (2 Jun 2017)

atentos a los movimientos de BLK

BlackCoin (@CoinBlack) en Twitter


----------



## Merlin (2 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Y qué es eso ?



Los Tier son los niveles que tiene tu cuenta en Kraken, del 1 al 4, cuanto más alto es el Tier mayor es la cantidad de dinero que puedes depositar/sacar diaria y mensualmente.


----------



## Portador del Caos (2 Jun 2017)

No soy de buscar pelotazos en las altcoins (tengo 90% en BTC y 10% en ETH), pero creo que Qtum tiene todos los ingredientes para subir durante los próximos días:

- Tiene apenas 7 dias de "vida" y está en el rank 681 de coinmarketcap (Desconocida para la mayoría, por lo que se supone que esta barata) 
- Es la 3ª en volumen en Bter. (Esto se explica, porque esta alt parece estar orientada al publico oriental y en particular al Chino, solo hace falta ver su web oficial).
- Se supone que mezcla lo mejor de BTC y ETH, y ha generado mucho run-run en Twitter. (¿Verdad?¿Mentira?¿Exageran?, sea como sea eso es gasolina para los buenos pumps)

Yo le he metido unas chapas (no muchas, todo sea dicho). En fin, ya os contare...


----------



## psiloman (2 Jun 2017)

Taponazo de Factom. +14 % ahora mismo.






Stratis a su bola, no para, vaya día, +62%.


----------



## racional (2 Jun 2017)

Waves ahi va, a los primeros puestos.


----------



## Domin (2 Jun 2017)

Hola, que mercado usais para comprar, yo he mirado en kraken y tampoco es que tenga muchas altcoins. Estaba pensando en pillar gamecredits, y esta por ejemplo no la he visto. Que exchanges usais vosotros?

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## psiloman (2 Jun 2017)

Domin dijo:


> Hola, que mercado usais para comprar, yo he mirado en kraken y tampoco es que tenga muchas altcoins. Estaba pensando en pillar gamecredits, y esta por ejemplo no la he visto. Que exchanges usais vosotros?
> 
> Un saludo y gracias



Hola, para Game, Poloniex y Bittrex fundamentalmente. Necesitas bitcoins para estos dos Exchanges, no puedes entrar con euros.

Por cierto TaaS se mueve. Ojo a la gráfica.


----------



## v4vendetta (2 Jun 2017)

Los exchanges me tienen frito, alguno para comprar bitcoins con fiat que no sea Kraken y no te fundan en comisiones?


----------



## Chicosalchicha (2 Jun 2017)

Otro mas q se une a factom. Suerte chavales.


----------



## Domin (2 Jun 2017)

v4vendetta dijo:


> Los exchanges me tienen frito, alguno para comprar bitcoins con fiat que no sea Kraken y no te fundan en comisiones?



A mi me pasa igual. Los 2 exchanges que me deciais mas arriba poloniaix o algo asi y el otro que comentaban que no se puede comprar con moneda normal. Esto quiere decir que no puedo meter dinero fiat dentro, o que cuando meta dinero tengo que comprar bitcoin para poder comprar gamecredits?

Un saludo


----------



## v4vendetta (2 Jun 2017)

Domin dijo:


> A mi me pasa igual. Los 2 exchanges que me deciais mas arriba poloniaix o algo asi y el otro que comentaban que no se puede comprar con moneda normal. Esto quiere decir que no puedo meter dinero fiat dentro, o que cuando meta dinero tengo que comprar bitcoin para poder comprar gamecredits?
> 
> Un saludo



Ambas cosas


----------



## racional (2 Jun 2017)

Domin dijo:


> Hola, que mercado usais para comprar, yo he mirado en kraken y tampoco es que tenga muchas altcoins. Estaba pensando en pillar gamecredits, y esta por ejemplo no la he visto. Que exchanges usais vosotros?
> 
> Un saludo y gracias



Esas las tienes en Bittrex.


----------



## psiloman (2 Jun 2017)

v4vendetta dijo:


> Ambas cosas



Para meter Fiat, Kraken y Coinbase son muy utilizados.


----------



## mack008 (2 Jun 2017)

bizkaiarober dijo:


> Perdonar mi analfabetismo en todo esto...
> 
> Si creo un paper wallet por medio de la opción OFFLINE que da la web "myetherwallet" y después transfiero los eth que tengo en esa misma web, pero los transfiero con la opción OFFLINE, al paper wallet: tendría ya los eth totalmente en mis manos o no?
> 
> ...



te explico brevemente los pasos que he realizado yo por si te sirven.

premisas: no confiar en nadie, entender la tecnologia y probarla antes de meter pasta

1.Generar tu propia entropia de forma manual ( moneda,dados,cartas). yo no confio en que un tercero me genere las claves privadas/publicas.

2.preparar entorno offline para trabajar. nunca las claves privadas han de estar en un dispositivo online pir el riesgo de hackeo. te preparas un usb botable con la distribucion Tails, alli tendras que copiarte desde github el bip39 para generar offline tu seed de 12 palabras y las respectivas claves privadas/publicas. te copias tambien myetherwallet para firmar offline la transacciones.
3. importante copiar la seed y almacenarla en almenos dos ubicaciones diferentes.
4. sabiendo la direccion puedes enviar los ethers y monitorizar el saldo sin comprometer nunca tu clave privada.

con este procedimiento consigues mas seguridad que con hardwallets como ledger nano. evitas que ellos generen las claves y tambien possibles ataques de usb ( al ser necesario pinchar el usb a un dispositivo online). En el procedimiento propuesto solo pasas la transaccion de un dispositivo online a offline para firmarlo, pero tu clave privada nunca sera accesible por un tercero.

Estoy preparando una guia ilustrada paso a paso para mis conocidos, si os interesa por una modica donacion en btc/eth os la paso por MP.


----------



## paketazo (3 Jun 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Por cierto TaaS se mueve. Ojo a la gráfica.



Token Holders: 4045 addresses 

A mi con esos holders que queréis que os diga...sigo pensando que o se ven holders y distribución o esto no es más que un pump para distribuir arriba:

Augur: Token Holders: 15919 addresses 

Iconomi: Token Holders: 4583 addresses 

Golem: Token Holders: 21529 addresses 

Gnosis: Token Holders: 1953 addresses 

Aragon: Token Holders: 3517 addresses 

Ya os lo mencioné en el pasado, pero menos de 100.000 holders (adresses with tokens), es una paupérrima distribución.

Pensad que el 100% de las monedas están en manos de un puñado de personas.

BTC tiene aproximadamente 18 millones de direcciones con monedas y no deja de ser una minucia, pero ya se comentó en el pasado, que la masa crítica puede empezar a dar señales de interés y posible retroalimentación a partir de las 150K direcciones con tokens.

Un saludo.


----------



## hoppe (3 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Token Holders: 4045 addresses
> 
> A mi con esos holders que queréis que os diga...sigo pensando que o se ven holders y distribución o esto no es más que un pump para distribuir arriba:
> 
> ...



Paketazo, dónde ves el dato de token holders? En coinmarquetcap no lo veo por ningún lado.

A los pocos que tenéis siacoin, ¿hay algún wallet? No lo he encontrado, y no me gusta dejarlo en polo.

Y otro que se apunta a waves, en cuanto finalice el depósito de btc. O sea que mañana dump seguro jejeje


----------



## Superoeo (3 Jun 2017)

Llevo desde las 6 de la tarde con una transacción de BTC desde Poloniex a Bittrex.

En Poloniex pone: "Awaiting Approval" en amarillo desde entonces y la cosa no chuta cuando otras veces las he sacado en minutos (bueno igual media hora entre que salen y entran)

Me jode porque quiero comprar Waves y no hacen más que subir y tengo los BTC congelados.

¿Abro ticket en Poloniex? ¿A alguien más le ocurre? ¿Están tardando más de lo normal o me están dando por saco a mi?


----------



## hoppe (3 Jun 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Llevo desde las 6 de la tarde con una transacción de BTC desde Poloniex a Bittrex.
> 
> En Poloniex pone: "Awaiting Approval" en amarillo desde entonces y la cosa no chuta cuando otras veces las he sacado en minutos (bueno igual media hora entre que salen y entran)
> 
> ...



Yo hace 1 hora o así he pasado btc de kraken a bittrex. En bittrex ha aparecido en depósito pendiente a los pocos minutos, pero lleva casi 1 hora en hacer 2 confirmaciones.

Yo creo, superoreo, que debe ser problema de las transacciones btc.

Edito, lo de awaiting approval es cosa de polo, mejor manda ticket.


----------



## davitin (3 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Token Holders: 4045 addresses
> 
> A mi con esos holders que queréis que os diga...sigo pensando que o se ven holders y distribución o esto no es más que un pump para distribuir arriba:
> 
> ...



A mi lo que me queda claro es que el t tema de las criptos esta en pañales, cuando empiece a entrar dinero de verdad nos vamos a cargar, no estámos en burbuja ni de coña.

Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (3 Jun 2017)

Estáis, sin daros cuenta, comentando la madre del cordero.

Para que un medio de pago para las masas sea efectivo, no llega con que sea aceptado como tal, ha de ser, y sobre todo hoy en día, rápido.

BTC es rápido hasta que se adopta por las masas, es entonces cuando surgen los problemas que sobre el libro, ya se intuyeron hace mucho tiempo, pero no se habían experimentado hasta fechas más recientes.

Ya no sirve tan siquiera poner una comisión de envío más elevada para acelerar la transacción, la red se ralentiza conforme más usuarios hacen uso de ella...es como un embudo.

Por todo ello se lleva meses con las dichosas soluciones para subsanar lo que ya vemos ahora mismo.

BTC tal y como está concebido ahora mismo, no sirve como medio de pagos global...ya lo comentó un tal *Nico* hace mucho tiempo...un forero muy querido en el foro de BTC.

Las alternativas llegaron también hace tiempo, y la gente ya las usa...yo mismo en varias ocasiones he usado mis queridas Dash para pasar cash de polo a bittrex y a otros, ya no por la comisión, que entre exchangers no es elevada, si no por la velocidad, pues a más tardar en 5minutos tenía la cosa hecha...pero hay muchas otras igual o más veloces XRP, DGB...

BTC se pondrá las pilas, no lo dudéis, pero por el camino está regalando cuota de mercado...algo que de ser una empresa privada, no hubiera dejado que sucediera jamás...pero no se puede ser comunista y dictador a la vez...¿o sí?...habrá que preguntarle Fidel Castro o a Kim Jong-un.



hoppe dijo:


> Paketazo, dónde ves el dato de token holders? En coinmarquetcap no lo veo por ningún lado.



Por ejemplo buscas la coin que esté en la blokchain de Ether en coinmarketcap. Haces click sobre la opción "explorer" y ahí te aparece a parte de muchos otros datos, el número de token holders.

Buen fin de semana


----------



## alejoB (3 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> La clave no es esa...que también...la clave es si pueden hacerlo.



Pues claro que pueden meterle mano a los exchanges centralizados. Como negocios tradicionales que son, o aceptan las reglas que les impongan o se los cierran. Otra cosa distinta serían los exchanges descentralizados. Ahí si que lo tendrían bastante complicado. Lo mismo ocurre con el protocolo BTC, que al ser descentralizado es también difiícil de controlar.

---------- Post added 03-jun-2017 at 02:11 ----------

Muy buena explicación.



mack008 dijo:


> con este procedimiento consigues mas seguridad que con hardwallets



¿por qué piensas que es más seguro que un hardware wallet? Con estos, tus claves privadas nuncan pasan al ordenador. Lo único que pasan son las transacciones ya firmadas.


----------



## davitin (3 Jun 2017)

Una cosa, es un poco offtopic pero relacionado...en referencia al tema de las tarjetas que te permiten sacar fiat a traves de un cajero a partir de una cuenta con criptomonedas...

A ver, ha salido mucho forero haciendose pajas mentales diciendo que eso seria un metodo valido para gastar criptos sin dar el cantazo a hacienda...vamos a ver, las entidades que proporcionen esas tarjetas estaran reguladas igualmente por la legislacion financiera de cada pais...igual que visa o mastercard...para que os den esas tarjetas tendreis que dar vuestros datos personales y estaran identificados igualmente vuestros movimientos financieros, aunque la cuenta cripto no tenga vuestro nombre estara ligada a una tarjeta con vuestro nombre...os creeis que la entidad que vende dicha tarjeta no va a tener que dar cuentas a hacienda si detecta movimientos grandes de dinero en su sistema? os creeis que hacienda no va a tener en cuenta el lavado de dinero a traves de dichas tarjetas? daos cuenta que ya no estamos hablando de direcciones anonimas en una blockchain, si no de tarjetas que se usan en el mundo fisico con el nombre de sus dueños en el chip.

Es que vi esas divagaciones hace unas cuantas paginas y no me he podido aguantar el decirlo, tampoco hay que pecar de ingenuos. o directamente de gilipollas (o que algun "forero" nos tome por tal y pascual).

Ah, y otra cosa...lo de los comercios cobrando en bitcoin y otras monedas...obviamente tampoco sera anonimo, los productos los mandaran a nombre de alguien y la factura tambien (hablo de comercios legales, no de markets de la deep web), y luego esos comercios tendran que tributar sus ganancias a hacienda, la cual les pedira datos de todas las transacciones que hayan hecho, incluidas facturas (donde va el dato del comprador).

Vamos, que el quiera comprar en el corte ingles con bitcoin va a tener que dejar el anonimato a un lado.

Y que conste que yo soy amante de las criptos y tal, pero hay que usar el sentido comun.

P.d: Eso no quita para que no hayan alternativas...siempre se podra vender criptos en mano a traves de sitios tipo localbitcoins, o crear markets que esten al margen de los circuitos oficiales (en la deep web o descentralizdos, por ejmplo).

Los Estados no son gilipollas...las criptos no se pueden controlar mientras no salgan de los circuitos alternativos (compras en la deep web o intercambios anonimos en exchanges), pero en el momento en que se quieran usar en el mundo real...ahi el estado tiene la sarten por el mango...y no son gilipollas, en lugar de prohibir el tema lo que van a hacer es apropiarselo, crear monedas mainstream o hacer que los grandes comercios la acepten (con los resultados que he dicho antes)...muchos pensareis que es una victoria que el carrefour te acepte el ripple, pero en verdad os tendran mas cogidos por los huevos que nunca...y la mayoria de la gente no esta por meterse con el tor en la deep web para comprarse unas gafas de sol.


----------



## mack008 (3 Jun 2017)

alejoB dijo:


> Pues claro que pueden meterle mano a los exchanges centralizados. Como negocios tradicionales que son, o aceptan las reglas que les impongan o se los cierran. Otra cosa distinta serían los exchanges descentralizados. Ahí si que lo tendrían bastante complicado. Lo mismo ocurre con el protocolo BTC, que al ser descentralizado es también difiícil de controlar.
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-jun-2017 at 02:11 ----------
> 
> ...



no digo que no sean seguros, solo que si eres tan paranoico (precavido) como yo, hay dos consideraciones:
primero tu te generas tus claves ( sin tener que confiar en la buena fe del fabricante, tienes acceso al codigo fuente que las genera?
es mut dificil hackear los xips de encriptación, pero no tengo dudas que la nsa lo pueder hacer. 
Si no hay contacto fisico entre el quien tiene la clave privada y un dispositivo online es imposible. Que yo sepa no se puede aun hackear por telepatia   . 


Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tio_argyle (3 Jun 2017)

dosuno dijo:


> Yo se lo he echado y acabé comprando un poco esperando pumpeo, me parece interesante.



Espero que hayas pillado el pump ... creo que lo promovieron desde BMC.


----------



## san_miguel (3 Jun 2017)

Hoy voy a invertir en WAVES, STRATIS o WINGS, ¿Cúal de las tres me recomendais?


----------



## Eurocrack (3 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham ya encargo hoy 5 cryptocoin wallet card con direcciones encriptadas BIP38 para guardar su BTC . Tener 1,1 BTC en el Mycellium es una temeridad
> 
> Incluso DASH . FAST FAST FAST .
> 
> ...




Clapham, como funcionan las wallet card?


----------



## stiff upper lip (3 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Obviamente pueden hackear el servidor y robarte tus monedas, tambien te pueden robar los mismos que te dan el servicio o puede simplmente desaparecer y luego todo son lios.
> 
> Si no vas a tradear lo mejor es tenerlos en tu ordenador, y mejor aun en papel.



Hombre por las mismas te pueden hackear la cuenta online del banco. Por qué en los exchanges el riesgo es mayor?

O la cuenta de bet365...


----------



## djun (3 Jun 2017)

Ultimamente en el hilo se habla mucho de Factom, pero no sé a qué se debe. No sé si ha salido alguna buena noticia que lo justifique. En realidad hay que tener en cuenta que el proyecto de NEM es muy superior al de Factom. Por lo tanto NEM deberá subir mucho más. 
Aquí lo podeís ver: 
Apostille vs Factom


----------



## Divad (3 Jun 2017)

Todos queremos minas de oro con las que perpetuar ingresos eternamente... Verdad? :Baile::Baile::Baile:

Pues ha llegado el momento.

El nuevo Sistema requiere de cientos de centros Big Data para el almacenamiento, procesamiento de datos y minado. Crear la infraestructura alquilando x% de almacenamiento o procesado y minado para bombear la red es vital.

Los siguientes tokens realizan dicha función:
Storj
iExec RLC
Golem

Cierto es que requiere una gran inversión y para empezar debería de ser en el Sur de Portugal, Italia, Grecia u otro país que además no den el sablazo por usar energías renovables y por el consumo de energía. También hay que tener en cuenta la conexión a la red.

Se podría crear una cooperativa :fiufiu:

Por ahora, lo más fácil es meterle fichas como si no hubiera mañana a esos tokens ya que sin ellos el Sistema no se sustenta. Por ello el cambio de ETH a POS y Bitcoin cuando tenga las sidechains...



> "Philosophically, I'm not convinced bitcoin actually has a problem," said long-time bitcoin miner and GigaWatt founder Dave Carlson. "It just presents a problem for certain business models."
> 
> Carlson added, that as GigaWatt hosts miners on behalf of individuals who then elect mining pools, his firm believes in letting miners choose which solution to support.




Bitcoin's 'Segwit2x' Scaling Proposal: Miners Offer Optimistic Outlook



Se suma al carro:
ICO Giga Watt（WTT） - Giga Watt（WTT） (web)

Desde la misma página citan a cryptonomos para entrar...

Cito al compañero que ha citado la información en el hilo de las ICOS



galdubat dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Rebuscando información de los colaboradores de Cryptonomos me he topado con los siguientes:

Lowell D. Ness Partner

Michael Terpin CEO


Spoiler



De perfil en twitter 8::XX: :fiufiu:










> Michael Terpin retwitteó
> WTTtoken‏ @WTTtoken
> The WTT Token sale is now live! Mine #Bitcoin without expensive equipment or energy costs. Learn more: https://cryptonomos.com/wtt/ #crypto



Además de aconsejar entrar en la ¿Hacienda Universal?Air. Todos pasaremos por el aro y nuestra identificación será más rápida. Dicen que mantienen el anonimato... ya lo veremos :fiufiu:



> Michael Terpin‏ @michaelterpin 31 may.
> Michael Terpin Retwitteó Sphre
> AIR is poised to change the way we manage & monetize our digital identities. XID token #crowdsale starts tomorrow: http://www.sphre.co/cs/



Paige Freeman - CMO/Director of Sales es miembro de tokencard (ETH)

Este tipo de proyectos son los que se van a encargar del funcionamiento del nuevo Sistema. 

Se aceptan donativos de los nuevos ricos 

```
0x7cebce079ab29f721ac89c81adbf282916a15c4d
```
Qué vaya bien el día!


----------



## Claudius (3 Jun 2017)

https://criptonoticias.com/entreten...-arcade-impulsada-criptomoneda/#axzz4isIIhP8D

Ya estaban tardando en replicar a game.


----------



## davitin (3 Jun 2017)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Hombre por las mismas te pueden hackear la cuenta online del banco. Por qué en los exchanges el riesgo es mayor?
> 
> O la cuenta de bet365...



Pues porque lo de los Exchange ya ha pasado antes.

Entiendes la diferencia entre "bajo riesgo" y "riesgo cero"?

Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chicosalchicha (3 Jun 2017)

Divad entre storj y golem con cual te quedas?


----------



## paketazo (3 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Pues porque lo de los Exchange ya ha pasado antes.
> 
> Entiendes la diferencia entre "bajo riesgo" y "riesgo cero"?
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk



Este tema es muy delicado. Quizá si no tuviéramos tantas opciones estaríamos más relajados, pero sabiendo que nuestro cash es nuestra responsabilidad, parece que nos cuesta tomar una decision que nos deje dormir tranquilos.

Personalmente he probado varios métodos, pero a todos les veo "lagunas"

Empecé con paper wallets, pero no me inspiraban confianza pues podía perderlos/olvidarme de dónde estaban, o podia encontrarlos quién no debía...un ladrón te puede hacer cantar de 1000 modos.

Luego software oficial, aquí incluso compré un micro ordenador para tenerlo fuera de línea...pero claro, había que hacer copia de los wallet.dat, y de nuevo a buscar otro soporte (USB, cd...) con el consiguiente problema de que se estropee el microordenador, o que las USB casquen con el tiempo (que cascan os lo aseguro)

Hardware wallet...nos lo venden como la mejor opción, pero de nuevo estamos con generar semillas, guardar el dispositivo, no olvidar las semillas, tipo de encriptado...

Los wallets online tampoco son del agrado de nadie, sin embargo, un developer en una ocasión me dijo que no eran mala opción si tienes muchos y en diferentes lugares, ya que estás distribuyendo el riesgo de que te hackeen la cuenta.


No es lo mismo tener en una sola dirección 100K $ que tenerlo distribuido en 10 o incluso 100

Como siempre digo...divide y vencerás.

Por cierto los que estáis usando el nano ledger, pensáis que es una solución definitiva, o por las noches en ocasiones pensáis ¿y si...?

Un saludo


----------



## ertitoagus (3 Jun 2017)

Llevamos una semana en la que poco a poco se está perdiendo el ratio de eth a btc. De estar a 0.1 a perder el 0.09 y ya camino del 0.08...

Empiezo a pensar que eth está empezando a vivir en propias carnes lo que le ha ido sucediendo a btc con nuevas coins que le van comiendo la tostada


----------



## davitin (3 Jun 2017)

ertitoagus dijo:


> Llevamos una semana en la que poco a poco se está perdiendo el ratio de eth a btc. De estar a 0.1 a perder el 0.09 y ya camino del 0.08...
> 
> Empiezo a pensar que eth está empezando a vivir en propias carnes lo que le ha ido sucediendo a btc con nuevas coins que le van comiendo la tostada



Sólo han pasado unos días desde que eth subió, no seáis ansias, a ver si ahora si no hay multiplicación diaria de beneficios es que la moneda es un truño.....

Por cierto, stratis y waves van como un tiro, sobre todo stratis.

Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EDV (3 Jun 2017)

Estaba pensando en entrar en Waves, creo que tiene futuro. ¿En qué exchange puedo hacerlo? En Bittrex por lo que veo sí hay y me he registrado, pero no tengo claro si puedo hacerlo mediante FIAT o con cryptos.

Hasta ahora he usado kraken básicamente y una pena que no tenga Waves o alguna otra que me interesa.


----------



## davitin (3 Jun 2017)

EDV dijo:


> Estaba pensando en entrar en Waves, creo que tiene futuro. ¿En qué exchange puedo hacerlo? En Bittrex por lo que veo sí hay y me he registrado, pero no tengo claro si puedo hacerlo mediante FIAT o con cryptos.
> 
> Hasta ahora he usado kraken básicamente y una pena que no tenga Waves o alguna otra que me interesa.



Compra bitcoin en coinbase y de ahí a bittrex.

Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Panko21 (3 Jun 2017)

Como sacó de los exange mi cartera y donde la pondriais? Tengo :
Digibyte
Game
Wings
Waves
Shift
Siacoin

La idea es holdear, si acaso retirar algo de ganancias para ir comprando otras interesantes por el camino.


----------



## ertitoagus (3 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Sólo han pasado unos días desde que eth subió, no seáis ansias, a ver si ahora si no hay multiplicación diaria de beneficios es que la moneda es un truño.....
> 
> Por cierto, stratis y waves van como un tiro, sobre todo stratis.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk



Ahora señalar un dato evidente es ser ansioso??? Nos la cogemos con papel de fumar desde luego...


----------



## psiloman (3 Jun 2017)

ertitoagus dijo:


> Llevamos una semana en la que poco a poco se está perdiendo el ratio de eth a btc. De estar a 0.1 a perder el 0.09 y ya camino del 0.08...
> 
> Empiezo a pensar que eth está empezando a vivir en propias carnes lo que le ha ido sucediendo a btc con nuevas coins que le van comiendo la tostada



Si Eth no hiciera eso periódicamente después de una buena subida, en dos tirones más se come a Btc.

Está corrigiendo después de subida, no veo más. Eth va a ser la bomba, es, diría ya. Como plataforma y como inversión.

Esto va por ciclos, ahora ha entrado dinero de Eth y Etc en Digibyte, Stellar, Waves, etc. Cuando pegue otro arreón Eth verás como hace de agujero negro absorbiendo todo y haciendo que bajen.


----------



## bizkaiarober (3 Jun 2017)

Hay alguien que haya hecho una transferencia offline en myetherwallet?

No hay manera, no lo entiendo. Tengo 11,154... eth, intento enviar a otro monedero 11,14 y pone el mensaje (en inglés):

"La cuenta desde la que estás enviando no tiene suficientes fondos. Si envías tokens debes tener 0.01 eth en tu cuenta para cubrir el coste de gas."

En gas he dejado 21000 que es lo que viene por defecto y, según he leído, es suficiente para una transferencia normal.


----------



## EDV (3 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Compra bitcoin en coinbase y de ahí a bittrex.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk



De acuerdo, gracias. En coinbase también tengo cuenta.


----------



## juli (3 Jun 2017)

bizkaiarober dijo:


> Hay alguien que haya hecho una transferencia offline en myetherwallet?
> 
> No hay manera, no lo entiendo. Tengo 11,154... eth, intento enviar a otro monedero 11,14 y pone el mensaje (en inglés):
> 
> ...



Yo me las estoy viendo putas para sacar tokens de paperwallets.

Me dice que no hay Gas...lo subo al que dice y nada.

Y me dice que mire el contrato / el creado para mandarme el token / ...por supuesto, ni puta idea de mirar éso.

No puede ser tan complicado...Una ayuda, por favor ?


----------



## bizkaiarober (3 Jun 2017)

Espérate que lo que voy a estar haciendo mal es utilizar el mismo ordenador pero conectandolo y desconectandolo a la red en vez de 2 ordenadores. No me jo... que realmente hace falta 2 ordenadores... Ya lo leí en la ayuda de myetherwallet pero no me lo tomé literal.

En fin, ya veo que el que quiere más seguridad que dejarlo en un monedero online va a tener que pagarlo (hardware wallet, segundo ordenador...) o currarselo bien.
Jope 

Por cierto, una reflexión que hago. Yo estoy con la tranquilidad de haber metido un dinero que me puedo permitir perder.

A ver si aquí muchos creemos que esto es un chollo, dinero caído del cielo, y "millones a montones" el día de mañana, pero cuendo llegue el momento de hacer algo más que comprar y pasar del exchange al wallet de cada moneda empiezan los problemas y los cagues.. Y no es todo tan fácil.

Y ya entiendo que ser un más o menos "early adopter" conlleva sus riesgos. La tecnología todavía está en fase de pruebas.


----------



## danjian (3 Jun 2017)

bizkaiarober dijo:


> Espérate que lo que voy a estar haciendo mal es utilizar el mismo ordenador pero conectandolo y desconectandolo a la red en vez de 2 ordenadores. No me jo... que realmente hace falta 2 ordenadores... Ya lo leí en la ayuda de myetherwallet pero no me lo tomé literal.
> 
> En fin, ya veo que el que quiere más seguridad que dejarlo en un monedero online va a tener que pagarlo (hardware wallet, segundo ordenador...) o currarselo bien.
> Jope
> ...



Estáis comprando sin saber como funciona lo básico ? No sabeis aun ni como funciona una wallet y enviar y recibir sin cagarla? Espero que no haya muchos asi, porque seria un buen indicador de burbuja :XX: :XX:


----------



## bizkaiarober (3 Jun 2017)

danjian dijo:


> Estáis comprando sin saber como funciona lo básico ? No sabeis aun ni como funciona una wallet y enviar y recibir sin cagarla? Espero que no haya muchos asi, porque seria un buen indicador de burbuja :XX: :XX:



Sí, por supuesto. Entono el mea culpa.

Pero nadie nace sabiéndolo todo, aprendes sobre la marcha. 

Como ya he dicho otras veces, me he metido en esto, precisamente, para aprender sobre una tecnología que considero se utilizará de forma habitual en un futuro no lejano. Además de intentar sacarle un beneficio económico por ser de los primeros en entrar (en cuanto a uso general por la masa de población, ya sé que muchos lleváis años ya)


----------



## plus ultra (3 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Este tema es muy delicado. Quizá si no tuviéramos tantas opciones estaríamos más relajados, pero sabiendo que nuestro cash es nuestra responsabilidad, parece que nos cuesta tomar una decision que nos deje dormir tranquilos.
> 
> Personalmente he probado varios métodos, pero a todos les veo "lagunas"
> 
> ...



El tema de los wallet es tan "caspaso" como opiniones y detractores tienen las criptos,esta claro que no hay nada 100% seguro NADA,yo soy de tener 4 ojos con la seguridad,pero eso es como la seguridad fisica "si te la quieren hacer te la hacen" ya puedas vivir en un bunker con perros alarma....

Exchanges:relativamente poco lo que utilizamos para operar y un poco mas por si nos sale una oportunidad rapida.Perdi algo que como imagináis ahora seria muchos en MTgox y sinceramente me molesto pero no tanto,es como si de la noche a la mañana BTC te baja de 2000 a 10€ esto es un negocio y como en cualquier negocio estar con mucha cautela pero si eso no te deja dormir mejor dejalo y busca algo mas tranquilo.

Exchange con doble factor de seguridad.


Antes era de tenerlo mas distribuidos en 3-4 pen con diferentes cantidades pero es mas facil perderlos mejor 2 y SEMILLAS muy bien guardadas y esto MUY DISCRETAMENTE y aun asi no me preocupa,sin exagerar el 99% de la gente se encuentra una seed y no sabra lo que es.

OJO con tenerlo en un portatil offline si os entran a robar en casa los dispositivos electrónicos son de lo primero se llevan junto con las joyas y dinero, un pendrive es mas difícil que les interese y ademas este lo podemos esconder en lugares mucho mas discretos.

Lo gordo básicamente ETH BTC y poco mas en wallet utilizo nano s y electrum.Respecto al nano s,si duermo mucho mas tranquilo mucho mas que pen o pc con electrum o similar,no se debe ser algo sicológico,que por cierto se me ha roto o mejor dicho lo rompi yo,se me cayo al suelo y rompi el lcd pero puedo operar con el,ya he pedido 2 mas.

Resumen lo importante en 2 lugares diferentes,lo mas importante la seed igual y si queréis coger el camino paranoico no olvidéis meterlos en una caja fuerte forrarla con hormigon y cubrirlos con la jaula de faraday.


----------



## bizkaiarober (3 Jun 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Este tipo de mensajes son los que indican que es el momento de abandonar el barco :XX: ...



Entiendo por tu comentario que sabes cuál es el error que he cometido pero en vez de mostrármelo prefieres decir lo que has dicho.
Gracias por tu ayuda.

De todas formas, siempre que he tenido alguna duda alguien me ha ayudado en este hilo. Gracias.


----------



## juli (3 Jun 2017)

danjian dijo:


> Estáis comprando sin saber como funciona lo básico ? No sabeis aun ni como funciona una wallet y enviar y recibir sin cagarla? Espero que no haya muchos asi, porque seria un buen indicador de burbuja :XX: :XX:




Yo he operado a menudo con etherwallets , pero siempre que llega enviar tokens...entran los contratos de marras en acción yproblemas...y no hay manera de saber a priori de qué va el asunto. Una de as veces me entraron con sólo cerrar la wallet y volver a abrirla y hacer exacamente lo mismo...supongo que algo se quedaría configurado por defecto entre uno y otro envío ...supongo. 


No sé cómo se puede prever éso sin estar en ello...si tú lo sabes , bienvenida la explicación.


----------



## Merlin (3 Jun 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Este tipo de mensajes son los que indican que es el momento de abandonar el barco :XX: ...



Las criptomonedas no son acciones, cuanto más gente entre, mejor. 

La tontería clasista esa del limpiabotas no tiene ningún sentido aquí. Y dudo que lo tenga en el ámbito de la Bolsa.


----------



## davitin (3 Jun 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Este tipo de mensajes son los que indican que es el momento de abandonar el barco :XX: ...



Pues abandona.

Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 03-jun-2017 at 13:33 ----------

Por cierto, alguien tiene siacoin? No me queda muy claro que es lo que ofrece, pero esta en el puesto 18 a un céntavo y subiendo...con 100 pavos compras 10k y si acaba subiendo a varios dólares te forras.

Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## psiloman (3 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Pues abandona.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk
> 
> ...



Sia ofrece almacenamiento en la nube mediante blockchain. 100 dólares no te van a sacar de pobre, compra.

Por cierto alguien sabe algo de Ubiq?, compré ayer unos 60 dólares porque me gustaba la gráfica, y ha pegado un +74%. Y ya se que es pura especulación esa compra, pero de eso va el hilo no?.


----------



## juli (3 Jun 2017)

bizkaiarober dijo:


> Entiendo por tu comentario que sabes cuál es el error que he cometido pero en vez de mostrármelo prefieres decir lo que has dicho.
> Gracias por tu ayuda.
> 
> De todas formas, siempre que he tenido alguna duda alguien me ha ayudado en este hilo. Gracias.



Aizu, mutitxo :

La cosa va bien...al menos con las Gas.

Son muchos ceros y acojona lo suyo, pero he enviado ya buenos lotes de tokens y metiend 100.000 Gs / cien mil / , los ethers en cuenta me bajaban medio céntimo . que es como 50 céntimos de euro... sea, que ,SIEMPRE REPASANDO CIFRAS antes del envío, pero en principio se puede ir ajustando las fee/en ETH , GAS / sin demasiado miedo .

Dejo el link...aunque sus cuentas se me hacen algo confusas...pero partiendo de ahí, REAPASAD dato por dato y ensayando de 10.000 en 10.000 Gas en la wallet :

What is the

Suerte a todos , mucho cuidado , que no todo es multiplicar por 5 y hacer caja y se puede mandar todo al carajo en un click...

Un saludo .


----------



## davitin (3 Jun 2017)

Os comentó otra "joyita"....First Blood....compre hace unos días a 60 centavos en el Exchange "liqui" y ahora esta y a a casi 90...sirve para pagos en torneos de juegos de ea sports ... como la metan en un Exchange tipo Poloniex va a pegar un subidón de la hostia.

Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bizkaiarober (3 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Aizu, mutitxo :
> 
> La cosa va bien...al menos con las Gas.
> 
> ...



Gracias. Con esto que comentas voy más confiado a mover cifras.


----------



## Claudius (3 Jun 2017)

CryptoFees - cryprocurrencies fee analyzer
Para que Divad evalue como entendido en eth, y nos cuente que es el GAS y a ver que veis en las comparativas de fee

---------- Post added 03-jun-2017 at 18:36 ----------

Barcelona Blockchain Spring Meetup! - Barcelona Blockchain Meetup (Barcelona) | Meetup
Por si algún local va y nos lo cuenta.


----------



## djun (3 Jun 2017)

Dejo un comentario de Nico interesante, del hilo del Bitcoin.



Nico dijo:


> Todos los indicadores que sigo dan la señal "limpito para arriba" o, lo que es lo mismo traduciéndolo, que no se detecta ningún punto de conflicto en particular que pueda afectar la suba que se lleva.
> 
> Sobre lo que llamo la atención sin embargo es que en la zona de las "alts" hay unos 200 o 300 millones que "van y vienen" de una a la otra. Obviamente algunas ballenas han trasladado su zona de cacería desde el bitcoin a las alts y allí arman sus pumps&dumps.
> 
> ...


----------



## san_miguel (3 Jun 2017)

DGB ha duplicado su valor de ayer a hoy...increible :8::8::8::8:


----------



## juli (3 Jun 2017)

La que está peando por detrás es Wings.

Entre Waves y DGByte , alguna petará...se ha subido al carro todo dios. EL que no venga montado desde lejos ytenga caída, cuidado...la avaricia rompe el saco.


----------



## hoppe (3 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Pues abandona.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk
> 
> ...



Siacoin ofrece almacenamiento en la nube. El proyecto es muy bueno, la nube es muy barata, 1tb por 2$, muy rápida, mucho mejor que Dropbox, mega, etc.

Cómo se popularice para compartir pelis, series y demás será un bombazo. Yo tengo unas 65000 coins desde hace unos meses.

Peeeero, siempre hay un pero, y es que su wallet aún tiene bugs, no va muy fino. Yo por ahora tengo las coins repartidas entre polo y bittrex, no me hacía gracia pero las veo más seguras que en el wallet oficial, hasta que solucionen los fallos que tiene.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (3 Jun 2017)

Ark tiene pintaza tb.


----------



## Divad (3 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Token Holders: 4045 addresses
> 
> A mi con esos holders que queréis que os diga...sigo pensando que o se ven holders y distribución o esto no es más que un pump para distribuir arriba:
> 
> ...



Añado el capital actual que tienen y con ver que está en pocas manos "listos", da más motivos para entrar :fiufiu:




Claudius dijo:


> https://criptonoticias.com/entreten...-arcade-impulsada-criptomoneda/#axzz4isIIhP8D
> 
> Ya estaban tardando en replicar a game.





Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Divad entre storj y golem con cual te quedas?



Con las dos y todas las que salgan en la misma línea (serán las que mantendrán con vida el Sistema), aunque storj está orientada para el usuario y con ello puede sacarse unos SJCX alquilando espacio de tu disco duro. Habría que ver si sale rentable dejar el equipo encendido / beneficios que te genere. 

Se me acaba de ocurrir adquirir Raspberry Pi 3 con un disco duro de 2TB (alimentación externa) y así no tendría el equipo saturado :fiufiu:

Todo sería hacer números, igual sale más rentable meterles fichas ahora y luego crear tu propia piscina sirviendo al Sistema :fiufiu:



Claudius dijo:


> CryptoFees - cryprocurrencies fee analyzer
> Para que Divad evalue como entendido en eth, y nos cuente que es el GAS y a ver que veis en las comparativas de fee
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-jun-2017 at 18:36 ----------
> ...



El tema del gas se podría decir que es una broma, 0,17$ ::


----------



## Depeche (4 Jun 2017)

Mis preferidos son: NXT,AMP,VTC y EXP


----------



## davitin (4 Jun 2017)

Yo acabo de meter pasta en siacoin, esta subiendo, lentamente pero sube.

Por cierto, ripple no esta empezando a flojear otra vez? para cuando otro subidon de eth/etc?

---------- Post added 03-jun-2017 at 23:01 ----------

Algo que hay que tener en cuenta para saber hasta donde puede llegar una moneda, aunque parezca de perogrullo, es la cantidad de moneda emitida...las que mas valen son las que tienen emision por debajo de las 100 millones de monedas.


----------



## Divad (4 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Si pestaneas ...te lo pierdes .
> 
> Donde estabas tu el 12 de Octubre de 2013 ?
> Comprando bitcoins ninguneados a dos digitos ? NO ? Pues se te fue el tren ...bye bye , au revoir , adios .
> ...



De 8$ a 232$ en 6 meses y 4 días ETH. Cuidado no acabe Waves como NXT... ya que hay varios que vienen de allí :fiufiu: Para esa rentabilidad mejor bailar con otra cripto que este en coma durante días tras el susto que recibió y que se pegue una fiesta del 100%, 300%,... :XX: Estas son las que dan de hablar en las cenas de navidad ::

Rescatando un comentario de Abril...



Divad dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler












Vamos, el capo Buterin debe de ser un iluminado ETT, no? :: 

Waves ha llegado hasta los $6,51 y pides el apoyo para levantarla desde los $4.71... ienso: 

Habría calado mejor tu comentario si no soltases semejante gilipollez


> Ethereum , la moneda del NWO superada por la moneda del Zar Sacha ...
> Hurra por la madre patria Rossia ...



Vendes a tu amo por el amigo del amo y pretendes hacer creer que será la elegida dentro de un año :XX: En el nuevo Sistema van todos de la mano, nunca fueron por libre y siempre siguen el guión... Nos hacen creer que existen bandos enfrentados y no es más que un show para mantener a todo Ser desconectado de sí mismo. El juego cambia cuando uno cree en si mismo siendo consciente de lo que es en la realidad que compartimos. Pero claro, en el juego estás líneas de código alteran el funcionamiento del sistema ya que entrar en modo d¡0$ en la realidad que compartimos dejaría de tener sentido :XX: :fiufiu: :Baile: 



Spoiler






> "Te advierto, quienquiera que fueres tú, que deseas sondear los arcanos de la naturaleza, que si no hallas dentro de ti mismo aquello que buscas, tampoco podrás hallarlo fuera. Si tú ignoras las excelencias de tu propia casa, ¿cómo pretendes encontrar otras excelencias? En ti se halla oculto el Tesoro de los Tesoros. Hombre, conócete a ti mismo y conocerás el universo y a los dioses". - Templo de Apolo













El sistema requiere de mineros virtuales para mantener el Sistema y por ahora están en Storj, iExec RLC, Golem, Giga Watt,... los que se encargan de dar energía al Sistema. Para Otoño estarán listas las tarjetas para pagar con criptos, el alquiler de mineros saldrá en masa cuando ETH se pase a POS.

Ahora están a caramelo, quienes tengan 1k, 10k,... y se corra sobre los 600$ tranquilamente... Siendo vital para el Sistema, seguramente me quede corto... ya daréis las gracias :Baile::Baile::Baile: Todo el mundo podrá alquilar un % para así crear riqueza virtual. 

Ahora se está gestando los nuevos "ricos" en la era digital. Habrá una RBU para los que entren cuando el papel y las monedas no tengan valor.

Disfrutad cabrones!


----------



## juli (4 Jun 2017)

Buenos días.

Un ojo a BTC todo el día , pues si empuja , se va...que no sea sin la carga debida...aunque sean nos céntimos, pero ojo, que se puede hacer inaccesible.

Las 2 "ET"s , dando al fín, pálpitos de reanimación...y el meneo puede ser bestial.
Dash y LTC , papelón en una zona en la que va a haber verdaderas bofetadas. A dar la cara, que ya toca / Dash la está dando este par de días últimos /. Al que le muevn la silla en el top 10 le costará recuperarla...se mueve mucha pasta.

Waves y DGByte han corregido. Con el peligro insoslayable de desplome por la gigainyección de pasta, sobre todo en un robotillo que de muñequito tapado ya tiene poco...listas para un domingo brutal...sin ddesplome particular o el general de rigor, alguna de ellas lo tendrá y posiblemente histórico , pues si alguna se integra en el top 10 mucha micropasta, además de pumpeadores , llegará para quedarse si suben porque suban y si caen , por pillarse y alguna de estas 2será posiblemente canonizada. / Por lógica, WAVES...pero al loro, que de tierno robotito a Terminator va sólo el paso de quitarse la máscara /.

A Factom ni la miro...un Hold que da para tatuaje.

Yo espero que Wings se vaya a por el dólar...ahí, cualquier cosa. Hay 2 ó 3 que observo en "números parecidos ".

Pero moneda de Junio, siempre con el riesgo de que esa pasta acabe en una cuenta en Las Caimán, TAAS . Alcanzó ayer los 2 pavos comentados y 2damún al canto...trincando los 3 y escalando posiciones a gran ritmo. Un fondo de inversión que reparte dividendos trimestrales, el primer repato, JULIO...buen sistema de recompensas para holders sin líos de Masternodes ni gaitas parejas / cada vez más, los incontables proyectos van a buscarposicionarse en el maremagnum reinante vinculando a sus holders a beneficios de uno u otro tipo /.

Sobre las direcciones que apuntaba paketazo, anoche estaba en 2016 , ahora mismo, va por el doble. El caso es que estaba ahí varios días, no me fío ya no de esa óptica bien razonable, sino de ese dato...y su actualización. Ayer todo el día lanzada y no subió , seguí el dato toda la tarde y noche.

También pendiente de soltar lastres pírricos como Iconomi o Token Card ...si siguen en sus míseros centimillos , es tiempo y pasta perdida. Amén, a otro nivel, de Aragón. ETH debe sacar el látigo, que se le duermen los churumbeles y no es plan. 

Finalmente, voy en 2 más allá del 100 muy interesantes, sobre todo una, muy atractiva. Salvo que lo rebasen, ya comentamos mañana , que es la semana que viene .

Suerte a todos ...y cabeza.

Felicidades a los merengones.

p.d. Siempre un ojo a Games y su lataforma de Junio. En cuanto entre la semana, probablemente toque reforzar posiciones...y en otras "menores" de juegecitos , con gran recorrido, también.


----------



## psiloman (4 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Un ojo a BTC todo el día , pues si empuja , se va...que no sea sin la carga debida...aunque sean nos céntimos, pero ojo, que se puede hacer inaccesible.
> 
> ...



TaaS si no acaba siendo un Scam va a pegar duro, ya lo dije. Entré en la ICO y lo dije aquí. Veremos.

Game, Round, FirstBlood y Nexium son las de los jueguecitos, basadas en la plataforma Ethereum, como ya comentó Divad en su día. Interesantes todas.

Juli, no ves la posibilidad de que triunfen Waves y Digibyte a la vez?. Por qué las ves un poco excluyentes?.

Edito para agradecer a Divad el pedazo de post que se ha currado. Gracias Divad.


----------



## Superoeo (4 Jun 2017)

Bueno, pues os cuento:

Si alguien tiene coins en Poloniex aconsejo que intente sacarlas de allí aunque al parecer está dificil. Levo ya 2 días con Awaiting approval de 0,8 BTC, y con ticket abierto y nadie contesta nada. Hay gente en el Trollbox y en Twitter diciendo que llevan con tickets abiertos 15 días. Lo cual me tiene bastante preocupado. Aparte de joderme porque son BTc que están parados y iba a meter en XVG (Los hubiera doblado esta noche), no veo si esto va a solucionarse o se van a quedar mis coins. Y aún tengo otras cosas que voy a intentaré ir sacando de Poloniex.

Alguien en el Trollbox aconsejaba activar la Autentificación de 2 Factores para que funcionen las Withdrawals. Acabo de hacerlo pero no veo que eso se mueva. Voy a probar otra transferencia a ver si ahora funciona con esto....


Os iré informando con las novedades.

Estoy que trino....


----------



## Eurocrack (4 Jun 2017)

Pues si. Dinos algo, por que tenía pensado meter algo en poloniex para pillar alguna otra crypto.


----------



## alejoB (4 Jun 2017)

Yo tengo un ticket abierto hace 18 días por una retirada de polo que no se realizó. Todavía no me han contestado, y me temo que lo que me queda.


----------



## juli (4 Jun 2017)

Para nada las veo excluyentes. Comento que llevan 2 caminos diferentes, nada más.

De hecho, parece que una rusa y otra yanki, no ? Pues no sólo perfectamente compatibles, sino porqué no estimuladas en un mano a mano.

Digibyte tiene que gastarse su pasta en proyecto y/o imagen...y , por lo que cmentan en su hilo oficial, entrar en el mercado chino. COn la base de su plantemiento e imagen y pasta, puede tener un recorrido aún de verlo para creerlo.

TAAS está atacada ...hoy puede hacer un X2 en diario ...y colada en el top50 puede ser la poya en verso.

Ahora mismo, que parece que ya han corregido ...a ver si esta vez es la que se suelta ETH y deserta definitivamente de contarse con 2 digitos en BTC ...esta vez debería volver a arrastrar a ETC , que lleva tiempo también de vacatas y siempre estimula compradores " de marca blanca" en sus pumps.

Estoy comiendo y posteando. Es grave, doctor ?


*edito* : Por cierto...qué carajo es BAT ??? ...Ni web tiene disponible y mueve 229 kilotrones.


----------



## psiloman (4 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Estoy comiendo y posteando. Es grave, doctor ?



No es grave, tranquilo  nos pasa a todos ahora mismo.

Mi día a día gira ahora mismo alrededor del mercado de criptos. Aprovecho cuando voy andando de un sitio a otro en el trabajo para ver el mercado, con eso te lo digo todo.

Ya no veo ni videos subidos de tono, ni juego a mis juegos de estrategia preferidos, me he convertido en un monje con las criptomonedas...quién me lo iba a decir.


----------



## Superoeo (4 Jun 2017)

Eurocrack dijo:


> Pues si. Dinos algo, por que tenía pensado meter algo en poloniex para pillar alguna otra crypto.





alejoB dijo:


> Yo tengo un ticket abierto hace 18 días por una retirada de polo que no se realizó. Todavía no me han contestado, y me temo que lo que me queda.



Pues acabo de retirar unos ETC, y ha sido instantáneo.

No sé si tendrá que ver con lo la activación del 2FA, pero como un tiro... y en cambio los malditos BTC ahí colgados que ni si quierar puedo cancelarlo...

Awaiting aproval... Pufff 

Bueno al menos me consuela poder seguir sacando cosas de ahí...

AlejoB, Entonces llevas 18 días con una retirada en Awaiting Approval? Y has escrito por el Trollbox y en Twitter? mantennos informados por favior, que me acojona quedarme con todo eso ahi colgado mucho tiempo....

---------- Post added 04-jun-2017 at 13:47 ----------

Como dato que no sé si puede ser relevante:

El withdraw de BTC lo hice a la wallet de Bittrex directamente, y el withdraw de ETC al Wallet de Jaxx....


----------



## Kondarra (4 Jun 2017)

@Clapham2, ¿en qué se basa tu confianza en waves?


----------



## alejoB (4 Jun 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Pues acabo de retirar unos ETC, y ha sido instantáneo.
> 
> No sé si tendrá que ver con lo la activación del 2FA, pero como un tiro... y en cambio los malditos BTC ahí colgados que ni si quierar puedo cancelarlo...
> 
> ...



Yo tengo 2FA activado. 

El problema ha sido con la retirada de una altcoin (otras retiradas que he hecho han ido bien). En concreto, hice dos retiradas distintas con la misma cantidad (suelo retirar de forma fraccionada por si hay problemas) y me han descontado las dos retiradas del saldo, pero sólo me han mandado las monedas de la primera. He escrito varias veces en el trollbox también y me dicen que están atendiendo los tickets en orden.

Que lo mandes a un exchange o a un wallet es indiferente, ya que técnicamente se produce el mismo proceso.

Creo que tu caso (Awaiting Approval) se solucionará antes, ya que parece que esos errores se corrigen de forma automática.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (4 Jun 2017)

Aqui viene un pequeño empujón de ETH.. se saben motivos?


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (4 Jun 2017)

alejoB dijo:


> Yo tengo 2FA activado.
> 
> El problema ha sido con la retirada de una altcoin (otras retiradas que he hecho han ido bien). En concreto, hice dos retiradas distintas con la misma cantidad (suelo retirar de forma fraccionada por si hay problemas) y me han descontado las dos retiradas del saldo, pero sólo me han mandado las monedas de la primera. He escrito varias veces en el trollbox también y me dicen que están atendiendo los tickets en orden.
> 
> ...



Yo tuve un deposito atascado sin acreditar durante más de una semana. Los tickets y los recordatorios en el trollbox se los pasaron por los mismísimos cojones pero un día mágicamente mis coins aparecieron sin previo aviso.


----------



## davitin (4 Jun 2017)

Yo Poloniex lo dejé a la semana de empezar lo a usar...se quedaba colgado constantemente y la gente ya avisaba que había que tener cuidado con ese Exchange.

Me pase a bittrex y ningún problema hasta hoy.

Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (4 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Yo Poloniex lo dejé a la semana de empezar lo a usar...se quedaba colgado constantemente y la gente ya avisaba que había que tener cuidado con ese Exchange.
> 
> Me pase a bittrex y ningún problema hasta hoy.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk



Muchos de este foro, sacamos todo de allí hace tiempo, lo que sucede es que es el exchanger que más tomate suele mover.

Bittrex le está ganando terreno poco a poco.

Sea como sea, no me fio de ninguno, como os dije tengo congelada mi cuenta de Kraken, y se supone que es de los serios, y luego me encuentro a más gente de este foro igual.

En cuanto al servicio de atención al cliente, mucho bot, y cuando te contesta un humano, la cosa va lenta de cojones.

Quién sabe si algún día habrá línea telefónica de atención al cliente en varios idiomas...todo dependerá de hacia dónde se dirija este chiringuito.

Conclusión...en los exchangers, muy poco, o nada.

Un saludo


----------



## Donald Draper (4 Jun 2017)

donde tienes tus cryptos, paketazo? paper, ledger?


----------



## davitin (4 Jun 2017)

Ethereum a 244 dólares, comienza el rally de nuevo.

Hasta donde llegaremos esta vez?

Enviado desde mi LG-D505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Helios_pc (4 Jun 2017)

Pues yo bittrex bloqueada por problemas con Google authenticator y no dan respuesta, me tendré que abrir otra.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (4 Jun 2017)

Donald Draper dijo:


> donde tienes tus cryptos, paketazo? paper, ledger?



Dash lo tengo en el wallet oficial en el disco duro de un ordenador que no conecto casi nunca...con copia del wallet.dat y de los public&private key...excepto 10 o 12 que tengo en kraken (los tienen ellos de momento)

Luego tengo un pequeño % de Dash y BTC en Jaxx



Y BTC en paper.

Pero bueno, uno nunca está seguro de si es el lugar correcto...

Tengo un ledger encargado, pero están agotados, me llegará a mediados de este mes, por lo que he ´leído por ahí, es otra buena opción, pero personalmente, lo usaré para dividir un % allí.

Un listo que paga en Mc Donald con Dash y una credit de esas TenX...las hay para multi tokens

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjngOjwOrew


----------



## alejoB (4 Jun 2017)

Yo también he dejado polo practicamente. El problema que comento me ha surgido en ese proceso de sacar lo que tenía allí- No he vuelto a meter nada más.

Paketazo: tengo un ledger nano. Estoy bastante más tranquilo desde que lo tengo que antes, ya que estaba obsesionado con que me metieran troyanos o similares en el ordenador. Está bien y es fácil de usar. Una pega es que aunque soporta varias coins simultáneamente, parece que tiene una memoria bastante limitada. El otro día tuve un problema de falta de memoria al intentar instalar un wallet nuevo.

---------- Post added 04-jun-2017 at 15:59 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> Sea como sea, no me fio de ninguno, como os dije tengo congelada mi cuenta de Kraken, y se supone que es de los serios, y luego me encuentro a más gente de este foro igual.



¿Alguien ha usado kraken para sacar fiat? ¿son serios? ¿alguien ha intentado verificar una cuenta recientemente? ¿son rápidos?


----------



## verti (4 Jun 2017)

Pues al loro con kraken,llevo 12 días con la cuenta bloqueada,después de varios bots sin darme solución,me metí en su cuenta twiter,y consegui que me contestaran dándoles mi numero de tiket,me mandaron un email diciendo que ya estaba el problema arreglado y que cerraban el asunto como solucionado,pero no habían solucionado nada.les volví a escribir cagándome en sus muelas pero nada.
A dia de hoy sigo esperando con mi cuenta bloqueada y tengo bastante pasta metida.De vergüenza,estoy acojonado.


----------



## Merlin (4 Jun 2017)

Poloniex está radicado en un pueblo de Montana y eso, unido a las jugarretas extrañas que hacen (como cuando deslistaron 10 criptos de la noche a la mañana) me hace sospechar que no tienen la cultura empresarial adecuada para manejar correctamente un exchange de criptomonedas.

Y ya que estamos:

Bittrex está en Las Vegas, Nevada :

Kraken y GDAX/Coinbase son de San Francisco, California.

Gemini está ubicado en la ciudad de Nueva York. Como curiosidad este es el exchange de los gemelos Winklevoss, los de la película La Red Social.

Ale, repasados todos los exchanges estadounidenses


----------



## paketazo (4 Jun 2017)

verti dijo:


> Pues al loro con kraken,llevo 12 días con la cuenta bloqueada,después de varios bots sin darme solución,me metí en su cuenta twiter,y consegui que me contestaran dándoles mi numero de tiket,me mandaron un email diciendo que ya estaba el problema arreglado y que cerraban el asunto como solucionado,pero no habían solucionado nada.les volví a escribir cagándome en sus muelas pero nada.
> A dia de hoy sigo esperando con mi cuenta bloqueada y tengo bastante pasta metida.De vergüenza,estoy acojonado.



A ver si te han hackeado el correo como a mi, y el que te lo hackeo está limpiando los fondos, y kraken presupone que es el usuario original, por eso da por concluido el proceso.

¿Miraste si te hackearon el mail...tuviste problemas para entrar en el mail o en la cuenta con tus claves de siempre?

Yo les advertí que no permitiesen hacer ningún retiro salvo a una cuenta que yo controlo, que de ningún modo se saque nada de mi cuenta salvo a la que yo les adjunté.

Me interesa tu caso, a ver si vamos a ir en el mismo barco...12 Dash no es mucho, pero tampoco es poco.



alejoB dijo:


> Yo también he dejado polo practicamente. El problema que comento me ha surgido en ese proceso de sacar lo que tenía allí- No he vuelto a meter nada más.
> 
> Paketazo: tengo un ledger nano. Estoy bastante más tranquilo desde que lo tengo que antes, ya que estaba obsesionado con que me metieran troyanos o similares en el ordenador. Está bien y es fácil de usar. Una pega es que aunque soporta varias coins simultáneamente, parece que tiene una memoria bastante limitada. El otro día tuve un problema de falta de memoria al intentar instalar un wallet nuevo.
> 
> ...



He usado kraken para retiros Fiat, poca cosa, pero va mejor coinbase, es más rápido para mi gusto...peo te hablo siempre de cantidades simbólicas...100€ o así.

Un saludo.


----------



## verti (4 Jun 2017)

No la cuenta de correo la sigo controlando,no pueden retirar nada en teoria por que tengo como seguridad de retiros que pase verificacion de movimientos por mi email,y no ha habido intentos de eso.
En el correo que me daban la solución,me dijeron que ya estaba soluccionado, solo tenia que logearme y entrar con mi usuario y contraseña,pero nada accout locked.


----------



## alejoB (4 Jun 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Poloniex está radicado en un pueblo de Montana y eso, unido a las jugarretas extrañas que hacen (como cuando deslistaron 10 criptos de la noche a la mañana) me hace sospechar que no tienen la cultura empresarial adecuada para manejar correctamente un exchange de criptomonedas.
> 
> Y ya que estamos:
> 
> ...



Por lo que he leído, Gemini son muy serios y tienen un buen servicio de antención. Problema: no operan en España.


----------



## davitin (4 Jun 2017)

Ethereum en 246...y no consigue arrastrar a Etc...

Alguien se atreve ha hacer un pronóstico? Esto es la polla...subidas de un 20 por ciento en un sólo día....la Peña dice que llega a 500 a final de año , pero a este ritmo a final de año estará casi a mil y el bitcoin pasando los 3000.

Por cierto, siacoin cayendo como una piedra.


----------



## juli (4 Jun 2017)

davitín, tío, relájate , esto no dicta sentencia cada hora.

ETH va a valer mucho más de 500 pavos este año, no jodas.

Las coins punpeadas, corrigen cada 2x3 , la gente hace caja, hace suelo
..y vuelven a empujar...

Define tu posición y calma. Ya está. 

Por cierto...si se te ocurre moverte en base a esos vaivenes, lo palmas todo.

Ah, y ETC lleva casi un pavo para arriba. No es moco de pavo, por ahora...no va a subir 30 como ETH. MIENTO : Más de uno desde mínimos de ayer...eso es casi un 10%.

Calma.


----------



## Madmarxius (4 Jun 2017)

Gente, que sabeis de Digibyte? A que se debe este hype?


----------



## davitin (4 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> davitín, tío, relájate , esto no dicta sentencia cada hora.
> 
> ETH va a valer mucho más de 500 pavos este año, no jodas.
> 
> ...



Tienes razon tio, es que me dejo llevar, no veas la adrenalina que proporciona todo esto, ya no entro aforos no relacionados con el tema de las altcoins, estoy pendiente de esto desde hace un mes y me la suda todo lo demas::

Te hare caso y dejare las chunga-coins tranquilas, como tu dices si empiezas a pasar pasta de unas a otras sin ton ni son por los vaivenes diarios te vuelves loco y palmas pasta, metere algo en algunas que sean prometedoras y a holdear, con el principal en ETH y ETC.


----------



## Merlin (4 Jun 2017)

verti dijo:


> No la cuenta de correo la sigo controlando,no pueden retirar nada en teoria por que tengo como seguridad de retiros que pase verificacion de movimientos por mi email,y no ha habido intentos de eso.
> En el correo que me daban la solución,me dijeron que ya estaba soluccionado, solo tenia que logearme y entrar con mi usuario y contraseña,pero nada accout locked.



Verti, Kraken tiene un subreddit oficial llamado Krakensupport, a lo mejor ahí te pueden ayudar.


----------



## juli (4 Jun 2017)

Madmarxius dijo:


> Gente, que sabeis de Digibyte? A que se debe este hype?



Bajará hasta los huesos de sus holders. Cada vez es más brusco...pero las subidas también son más bestias.

El caso es que hay mucha comunidad. También te digo que barbaridades como ayer son muuucha pasta esporculativa, demasiada ...y pueden descompensar un crecimiento de gente que iba espléndido.

Sin arriesgar el 50% , nadie debería entrar ya en DGbyte. Aunque si no entras al borde de una caída, el 50% ese lo puedes apartar en horas , un día, dos...

Desde estos últimos máximos debe andar entre un 30/40 % abajo. Si los holders aguantan ahí...en 3 días, a doblar.

De cualquier modo, en el peor de los casos, de sus cenizas saldrá una coin global. A estas alturas, se ha distribuído en cada esquina del planeta. En mi opinión, necesita un giro de muñeca ya mismo. En su hilo oficial de bitcointalk se hablaba de entrar en xchanges chinos...yo su imagen de pachanguita y su estrategia algo confusa de "Segwit...pero no " ó "Gamming...pero no " las veo ya amortizadas y cabría una buena una inversión ahí para un salto de calidad ambicioso. 

A ver si son ágiles y aprovechan la ola.


*edito *: 3a en meneo diario sólo tras las 2 grandes. Viene piedra...de ésta, la canonizan.


----------



## Eurocrack (4 Jun 2017)

Alguien tiene ledger wallet? Sabéis que tal va, si es multimoneda y su fiabilidad?


----------



## Kondarra (4 Jun 2017)

Cada mes quiero coger la costumbre de meter 50 eurillos a una coin que cueste poco, que lleve poco, que prometa algo. ¿En cuál meteríais los de este mes?


----------



## orbeo (4 Jun 2017)

Eurocrack dijo:


> Alguien tiene ledger wallet? Sabéis que tal va, si es multimoneda y su fiabilidad?



Admite varias, hay bastantes videos en youtube explicando.
Justamente hoy he comprado una pero están agotadas, las envían a partir del 16 de julio.


----------



## Eurocrack (4 Jun 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Admite varias, hay bastantes videos en youtube explicando.
> 
> Justamente hoy he comprado una pero están agotadas, las envían a partir del 16 de julio.





Que has pillado? La nano?


----------



## orbeo (4 Jun 2017)

Eurocrack dijo:


> Que has pillado? La nano?



Sí, la nano S.

Es la más barata además, el otro modelo de ledger es mucho mas caro.
La keep key está agotada también.
La Razor también es más cara que la Ledger nano s


----------



## juli (4 Jun 2017)

WAVES

legal setup of TOKENOMICA is moving forward fast. First investment bank on #blockchain to be launched in August 2017 on $waves!

Twitter


ETH / varios de sus tokens son cards o virtual cads / y WAVES van a cortar el peaje de Fiat en BTC. Y pinta un auténtico cambio de juego con las tasazas y demoras de BTC.

Waves ya hace cambio de cripto a USD y EU al instante...con un depósiti fiat que canalice todo éso, bingo...y BTC ...pues cuando quieras BTC , no cuando quieras cualquier cosa.

Reglas nuevas.

---------- Post added 04-jun-2017 at 18:55 ----------

JURL JURL... :XX:

Hace 2 semanas, Shapeshift no te pillaba DIGIBYTEs contra nada...

...ahora no te pilla na-da, ni siquiera Bitcoins contra DIGIBYTES...éso sí, les llevas DGBytes ...y alfombra roja. :


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (4 Jun 2017)

Announcing the Status Network

Announcing the Status Network
A next generation ‘socio-economic network’ that puts users in control.


----------



## davitin (4 Jun 2017)

Algún forero ha mencionado antes a "Round"... en algún sitio he leído que es un clon de firstblood, que los creadores permanecen en el anonimato y que poseen la mitad de las monedas en circulación, dicen que es un timo.


----------



## Pirro (4 Jun 2017)

Una pregunta para iniciados

¿Por qué los exchangers de cryptos están mayoritariamente en EEUU y hay que bregar con su restrictiva legislación para el movimiento de capitales? Atendiendo a la naturaleza del negocio veo más lógico que tales empresas estén en Belize, Curazao o las Caimán. 

Ahora mismo en criptolandia hay una autopista de cuatro carriles para meter pasta y un camino de cabras para sacarla. Un cuello de botella que pueda causar una escabechina y del que sólo podrán salir aquellos que no vayan con la masa...


----------



## psiloman (4 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Algún forero ha mencionado antes a "Round"... en algún sitio he leído que es un clon de firstblood, que los creadores permanecen en el anonimato y que poseen la mitad de las monedas en circulación, dicen que es un timo.



La he mencionado yo, no quería recomendarla como compra, simplemente he mencionado los proyectos en plataformas de juegos bajo Ethereum. Lo que cada uno compre es responsabilidad suya.

Un saludo.


----------



## Depeche (4 Jun 2017)

NXT creo que va a tener un buen tirón desde 2500 satoshis, el 3.500 lo puede alcanzar pronto. He entrado hace un rato.
Ya os diré que tal me va.


----------



## Divad (4 Jun 2017)

Gracias psiloman!

Quienes tengan problemas con las exchange, escribirles por twitter. A la vista de todos siempre van a dar una buena imagen y trataran de resolverlo lo antes posible.

Tuve problemas con Kraken (porque la había cagado yo [todo hay que decirlo]), eso sí, antes me había leído el FAQ de como recuperar la contraseña y ante casos de que la cuenta esté bloqueada, ellos responden con un formulario a rellenar de lo que tenías en la cuenta, tu última conexión, movimientos,... una vez hecho esto te desbloquean la cuenta.

Tras rellenar los datos, me dieron la misma respuesta automática de que ya estaba resuelto. Pero al no ver ningún comentario al respecto ni como proceder... inicie recuperar de nuevo la contraseña, fui al correo, te linkea a kraken para que pongas una nueva contraseña y la repites (solo tienes una oportunidad de escribirla bien correctamente, añade símbolos, mayúsculas, números...) y una vez hecho correctamente debería de loguearte.

Por twitter están pidiendo personal y cuando los ves en Bitcoincharts
pues es normal que vayan saturados ::

Espero mover todos los tokens a diferentes cuentas de ETH para así dejar lo justo en las exchanges.

Otra forma de dar pelotazos es subirse al carro en una ICO o si no se ha podido entrar en la ICO, entrar nada más se una al mercado. Cuando la cripto de turno sea aceptada por otras exchange se comenzará a multiplicar por 5,10,... y así hasta el infinito y más allá :Baile:

Alguien sabe si con el cambio de POW a POS se duplican también los tokens (contratos) ligados a la cuenta de ETH? 8:


----------



## davitin (4 Jun 2017)

Coinmarket esta caído, para el que quiera ver las cotizaciones de forma global puede utilizar las paginas coingecko o cryptocompare..

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kondarra (4 Jun 2017)

¿Alguien conoce alguna web donde se pueda consultar la volatilidad de cada coin?


----------



## zatoxi (4 Jun 2017)

Alguno veis/sabéis si VOX es scam? 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## juli (5 Jun 2017)

zatoxi dijo:


> Alguno veis/sabéis si VOX es scam?



Si no lo es, consiguieron que lo pareciera. EN todos los foros se les tildaba de ello, de tener una morterada de coins en reserva bestial.

Está hundida en las profundidades, eso sí.

___________________________________________
*
Insisto *: Alguien sabe que coño es BASIC ATTENTION TOKEN ???


----------



## tixel (5 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Por cierto ...el clapham se huele una masacre ...es muy probable que el BTC corrija un 50 % antes de Septiembre .
> Cuando lo tenga confirmado vendera todo ( mas o menos 2 BTC ) y guardara el cash para comprar el doble . Tal vez la correccion sea mayor .
> Para los que ya tenemos una caida de precio no supone una perdida ( sobretodo si has comprado a 67 libras ) pero quien entre a 2500 $ le dara un ictus
> No hay nada que justifique una subida en vertical .
> ...



El puto desinformador este con su bola de cristal pronosticando el precio de btc dentro de 3 meses. Pa flipar


----------



## hoppe (5 Jun 2017)

Eurocrack dijo:


> Alguien tiene ledger wallet? Sabéis que tal va, si es multimoneda y su fiabilidad?



Yo lo tengo y va de coña. Es multimoneda y muy fiable. Si te lo roban o pierdes es prácticamente imposible que te vacíen los fondos. Nada más conectarlo al USB te pide en su pantalla el pin de acceso. Si en tres intentos no lo pones bien, se borra todo el contenido. O sea que asegúrate de tener las semillas guardadas por si acaso, o para duplicarlo en otro ledger.

En contra, tiene poca memoria, y si quieres poner de todas las wallet que hay disponibles no caben, necesitarías otro ledger.

Los que comentáis que está agotado.... Yo lo pedí a 3dsoma, están en Mallorca, y en dos días en casa por MRW. Y de precio el más económico que he encontrado. Ahora mismo veo en la web que les quedan 7.

---------- Post added 05-jun-2017 at 00:42 ----------




Divad dijo:


> :
> 
> Alguien sabe si con el cambio de POW a POS se duplican también los tokens (contratos) ligados a la cuenta de ETH? 8:



No estoy al 100% seguro, pero diría que no. El cambio de pow a PoS se hace básicamente porque el pos no necesita la barbaridad de energía que consume pow.

Una cosa a tener en cuenta: durante la transición de PoW a PoS habrá un intervalo de unas 3 semanas, lo que se denomina en los foros "la edad de hielo de ethereum" dónde la red quedará prácticamente congelada, porque habrá subido tanto el nivel de dificultad que los mineros no podremos procesar ningún algoritmo, no se generarán monedas pero también quedarán congeladas las transacciones. Esto (es opinión mía) puede bajar bastante la cotización de ethereum y será un buen momento para comprar.

Y posteriormente los mineros no venderemos al peso las minas (como algún compañero había comentado un par de páginas atrás) si no que pasaremos a minar otras coins. Las que tienen más rentabilidad después de eth son etc y zcash, lo que también puede influir su cotización al alza.


----------



## paketazo (5 Jun 2017)

Mirando gráficas de coins nuevas, RLC tiene buena pinta, y parece que hubo algo de acumulación estos días. si rompe 1$ podría confirmar.

Token que subyace en la cadena de ETH de esos que "molan" por aquí.

La iré siguiendo a ver que hace. 

Un saludo.


----------



## juli (5 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Mirando gráficas de coins nuevas, RLC tiene buena pinta, y parece que hubo algo de acumulación estos días. si rompe 1$ podría confirmar.
> 
> Token que subyace en la cadena de ETH de esos que "molan" por aquí.
> 
> ...



Jejeje...Me da que va a ser que mola mas la pastuki que ETH  Proyectos majos hay a tutiplén y en todas las plataformas. De todos modos, asimilar y optimizar esa dinámica de himbersión en tokens es oro puro a espera de WAVES o Ubit , plataformas en pleno pelotazo que apenas tienen un puñado de tokens pero arrastrarán - y ellos a la plataforma nodriza - a desarrolladores en manadas inminentemente una vez constatado su éxito.

Según se ha comentado, un proveedor de servicios en la nube, como Siacoin, Storjkoin...pero con 2 cosas :

1- bastante más recorrido, como puedes ver por el gráfico , novicio, aún compensado y apuntando un 2damún inminente.

2- Distribución ETH - Storjkoin es una especie de reciclado...o migrado...RLC nació ya Etho - por cierto, hace un mes escaso - ...y distribución ETH, gran difusión...lo que en una propiuesta de servicios asequibles de ese tipo te asegura un canal de distribución monstruoso e instantáneo.


----------



## verti (5 Jun 2017)

Que opináis de xrp tengo bastante pasta en ello,holdeando ya bastante y se mantiene estable +,- a 0.30,llego a estar a 0,43 pero no se le ha visto cerca de esa cifra nunca mas.venderíais para mover la pasta en otras coins?


----------



## tio_argyle (5 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> *
> Insisto *: Alguien sabe que coño es BASIC ATTENTION TOKEN ???



Es un proyecto para crear un nuevo navegador "BRAVE" que lleve al siguiente nivel el negocio de la publicidad en internet/digital. Tiene detrás un equipo potente parece, con el creador de JAVA y gente de Mozilla. La ICO duró menos de un minuto y recaudaron 36M$. Un solo comprador se llevó el 25% y muchísima gente se quedó fuera.

Basic Attention Token on Vimeo


----------



## penique (5 Jun 2017)

¿Qué opinión teneis de Fluon?
Dejo el WhitePaper: http://fluonecosystem.org/files/Whitepaper(no-ico-no-genesis).pdf


----------



## OzziE (5 Jun 2017)

hoppe dijo:


> Yo lo tengo y va de coña. Es multimoneda y muy fiable. Si te lo roban o pierdes es prácticamente imposible que te vacíen los fondos. Nada más conectarlo al USB te pide en su pantalla el pin de acceso. Si en tres intentos no lo pones bien, se borra todo el contenido. O sea que asegúrate de tener las semillas guardadas por si acaso, o para duplicarlo en otro ledger.
> 
> En contra, tiene poca memoria, y si quieres poner de todas las wallet que hay disponibles no caben, necesitarías otro ledger.
> 
> ...



Me parece muy interesante el comentario de la edad de hielo durante la transición. ¿Podrías concretar un poco fechas de cuando tendrá lugar, alguna fuente (tipo twitter, alguna web) para seguir el tema de cerca? Muchas gracias!


----------



## hoppe (5 Jun 2017)

OzziE dijo:


> Me parece muy interesante el comentario de la edad de hielo durante la transición. ¿Podrías concretar un poco fechas de cuando tendrá lugar, alguna fuente (tipo twitter, alguna web) para seguir el tema de cerca? Muchas gracias!



https://cointelegraph.es/news/la-bomba-de-dificultad-de-ethereum/es


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (5 Jun 2017)

SJCX a punto de tocar $1


----------



## Kondarra (5 Jun 2017)

Depeche dijo:


> NXT creo que va a tener un buen tirón desde 2500 satoshis, el 3.500 lo puede alcanzar pronto. He entrado hace un rato.
> 
> Ya os diré que tal me va.





Copié tu inversión y has acertado. Ha llegado a 3400 está mañana. ¿Punto de salida?


----------



## Depeche (5 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Copié tu inversión y has acertado. Ha llegado a 3400 está mañana. ¿Punto de salida?



Me alegro mucho de que nos haya ido bien.
Aún le veo mucho recorrido por arriba.
Ya avisaré pero le queda mucho mucho recorrido.


----------



## common sense (5 Jun 2017)

verti dijo:


> Que opináis de xrp tengo bastante pasta en ello,holdeando ya bastante y se mantiene estable +,- a 0.30,llego a estar a 0,43 pero no se le ha visto cerca de esa cifra nunca mas.venderíais para mover la pasta en otras coins?



Opino que es un muy buen proyecto, pero como inversion se va a mantener en un precio similar por una temporada. A largo plazo(meses) subira sin duda.

Yo tengo algo en esa(<10%), que no voy a tocar, pero hay otras coins con mucho mas potencial en el corto plazo.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (5 Jun 2017)

Sabéis las fechas exactas en las que se dará la transición de PoS a PoW ne ETH?

Gracias.

He leido que el 1 de Noviembre el cambio debe haberse producido ya.


----------



## paketazo (5 Jun 2017)

Uno no puede ni ir al curro...

a las 6 de la mañana estaba RLC a 0.88$ y ahora llego y a 1.07$

Ahora creo que podría superar ls 100M de market cap esta semana...veremos, pero esto es mirar para otro lado un minuto y cuando vuelves a mirar...ya no está.

Parece que regalan la pasta


----------



## Helios_pc (5 Jun 2017)

Cuenta de Bittrex recuperada, eso si, desde el 22 de mayo bloqueada. Ahora tengo VOX que no se a que precio compre xD

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## common sense (5 Jun 2017)

Pregunta para los que manejen poloniex:

Hay alguna forma simple de ver una overview(balance) de tus inversiones actuales(cantidad y precio actual) en poloniex?
- como el dashboard en coinbase o como el balance de kraken que te aparece al logearte.

Y la misma pregunta va para los que esten familiarizados con bittrex.

Por cierto las app que tienen para los mobiles estos dos son muy pobres.


----------



## Helios_pc (5 Jun 2017)

Que coño es Parkbyte que lleva +1500% en bittrex?

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (5 Jun 2017)

common sense dijo:


> Pregunta para los que manejen poloniex:
> 
> Hay alguna forma simple de ver una overview(balance) de tus inversiones actuales(cantidad y precio actual) en poloniex?
> - como el dashboard en coinbase o como el balance de kraken que te aparece al logearte.
> ...



no sé si es lo que buscas, pero arriba a la derecha en ORDERS/MY TRADE HISTORY&ANALYSIS: En las pestañas que te salen, escoges la coin, la fecha y te dice al precio medio que compraste incluyendo comisiones, o sea, que has de vender por encima de ese precio para ganar.

No sé si es exactamente lo que buscas.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (5 Jun 2017)

Hola Divad, este proyecto es parecido a storj...? Son rusos, tiene pintaza.

[ANN][ICO] SONM: Superordenador Organizado por Red de Minería


https://sonm.io


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (5 Jun 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Hola Divad, este proyecto es parecido a storj...? Son rusos, tiene pintaza.
> 
> [ANN][ICO] SONM: Superordenador Organizado por Red de Minería
> 
> ...



Tal como lo veo es algo diferente... no va enfocado al almacenamiento sino a procesamiento. Algo complementario a lo que ofrece Storj.


----------



## san_miguel (5 Jun 2017)

DGB


----------



## juli (5 Jun 2017)

Cuando hagas caja...*W*omen 

Que no va a ser todo contar billetes...

---------- Post added 05-jun-2017 at 15:21 ----------




san_miguel dijo:


> DGB




Qué te dice ?

---------- Post added 05-jun-2017 at 15:23 ----------

Factom, como un fucking Tomahawk...éso sí que es Hold y contemplar las gaviotas.

Monedón global.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (5 Jun 2017)

En el exchange de waves hay una moneda llamada mercury q me esta dando muchos beneficios, tb esta en cryptopia, con solo unos pocos miles de dolares se esta doblando el market cap desde hace un par de dias, yo tengo el presentimiento de q se va a multiplicar. Son "solo" 100 millones de monedas y esta a 2 centimos.

http://cryptocentral.info/topic/1033/darcrus-dar-april-update-mercury-and-beyond aqui viene explicado el proyecto.


----------



## davitin (5 Jun 2017)

Que es byteball? Por que cuesta 800 euro?


----------



## juli (5 Jun 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> DGB



Seguro que alguien sabe qué sugiere este gráfico , verdad ?

Gracias.


----------



## san_miguel (5 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Seguro que alguien sabe qué sugiere este gráfico , verdad ?
> 
> Gracias.



Hombre..sugerir sugerir..me da miedito entrar.  

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (5 Jun 2017)

Creo que todo esto se nos está yendo de las manos...es como si ya diera todo igual es como corre que se acaban...

esta mola el nombre

esta es token de ETH

esta hablan bien en los foros

esta capitaliza solo 10M

os juro que me estoy empezando a plantear por primera vez empezar a replegar velas...¿alguno más tiene esta sensación?

Espero que sea solo paranoia pasajera...

Un saludo y buena tarde.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (5 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Creo que todo esto se nos está yendo de las manos...es como si ya diera todo igual es como corre que se acaban...
> 
> esta mola el nombre
> 
> ...



Pues sí, a mí también me pasa... parece que estamos olvidando los fundamentales ante tanta euforia desmedida.


----------



## plus ultra (5 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Que es byteball? Por que cuesta 800 euro?



Me llamo la atencion por su alto precio y mire su chart,observe que sube muy establemente ley su proyecto y me gusto compre un par de ellas a 0.085 ahora la tenemos a 0.314 con apenas 153,990,756$ de market y cada vez mas convencido de que como corra algun rumor muy facil pasa los 1000-1500€ sin problema,ahi muy pocas y si la firmas con tu monedero de btc regalan.echale un vistazo creo que vale la pena.

PD:no se si exagero pero a medio plazo la veo en top10


----------



## juli (5 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Pues sí, a mí también me pasa... parece que estamos olvidando los fundamentales ante tanta euforia desmedida.



Ayer pillé unas buenas Factom a cuenta del movimiento existente.

Creo que el asunto en todo este maremagnum es dónde cargar lo que rascas...porque ascar, hoy por hoy, casi con cualquier cosa.


----------



## Divad (5 Jun 2017)

hoppe dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prueba de participación


> Ventajas:
> Se puede llegar a tener un grado de seguridad equivalente al obtenido con POW pero con un gasto energético menor y prescienciendo de los pools y de la carrera tecnológica del sector minero.
> 
> Desventajas:
> ...



Ethereum Classic paso de PoW a PoS el 14 de Enero y la red siguió su curso igualmente. Vamos, como si no hubiese pasado nada. 

Entiendo que desde la postura de minero seas perjudicado. ¿Puede corroborar esos rumores de la red?

Con una capitalización de $22,775,448,358, dudo mucho que se queden sin mover transacciones durante 3 semanas. Es más, ETH pagará por tener depositado tus ETH.

Russian President Vladimir Putin Discusses Using Ethereum with Vitalik Buterin


Con la entrada de Rusia, ya se puede decir que están todos los países "importantes" dentro, no?



Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Hola Divad, este proyecto es parecido a storj...? Son rusos, tiene pintaza.
> 
> [ANN][ICO] SONM: Superordenador Organizado por Red de Minería
> 
> SONM | Supercomputer organized by network mining



Gracias por la información.

Con Storj alquilas tu HDD y con SONM alquilas equipos para alimentar la red. Lo más parecido a Golem y iExec RLC, que por cierto, buena corrida se ha pegado iExec 

Habrá que intentar entrar en la ICO y recoger beneficios una vez esté dentro de las exchanges importantes. Comprar barato y vender caro :fiufiu:


----------



## juli (5 Jun 2017)

Alguien sabe algo acerca de la salida de la plataforma de GAME ???


Traductor de Google


"Otros factores clave en el reciente movimiento de precios podrían ser el entusiasmo de DigiByte de estar entre los veinte finalistas en el Tech for Integrity Challenge, dirigido por Citibank. También se rumorea que está trabajando con Minecraft, sin embargo, esto puede ser una declaración exagerada, lo que desencadenó el enorme movimiento alcista de precios en el primer lugar.

DigiByte tiene un límite de suministro de monedas de 21 mil millones, en contraposición a la oferta de Bitcoin de 21 millones, y también puede presumir de tener SegWit activado en la red. Habrá numerosos anuncios durante el verano, y el tiempo dirá si la noticia reciente que se extiende por los mercados es propaganda o un verdadero progreso para la comunidad de DigiByte."


----------



## Claudius (5 Jun 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Es un proyecto para crear un nuevo navegador "BRAVE" que lleve al siguiente nivel el negocio de la publicidad en internet/digital. Tiene detrás un equipo potente parece, con el creador de JAVA y gente de Mozilla. La ICO duró menos de un minuto y recaudaron 36M$. Un solo comprador se llevó el 25% y muchísima gente se quedó fuera.
> 
> Basic Attention Token on Vimeo



El león Brave ya lleva varios meses en producción y de la mano del CEO de Mozilla, la idea es muy buena, ya que a groso modo tu eliges los anuncios publicitarios y te pagan en btc.
Esto es Brave, el nuevo navegador del ex-CEO de Mozilla Brendan Eich

FayerWayer

Así que que proyecto que nos trae el compañero, puede crear buenas sinergias, ya que seguro que evolucionará al pago en otros token, o el suyo.
Además, es muy, muy rápido.

---------- Post added 05-jun-2017 at 17:10 ----------




zatoxi dijo:


> Alguno veis/sabéis si VOX es scam?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Bueno, si somos papistas el 98% son scam, ya que los únicos token que tienen contacto con el mundo real para lo que sea se cuentan con los dedos de una mano.
Yo lo sigo bastante, porque la RV va a revolucionar el mundo del entretenimiento y formación además tengo mis hipótesis de las sinergias de su producto con la tecnología de Google, que en un símil es como si se estuvieran comprando acciones de Android o Youtube, antes de la compra de Google.

Desde que lo comenté a ¡1 ctm de dolar! no lo ha perdido, ese valor está en suelo ATH 'que algún día volverá' cómo las oscuras golondrinas. :rolleye:
Revisa la hemeroteca del hilo, que ya he hablado largo y tendido del 'scam'.


----------



## digipl (5 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Ethereum Classic paso de PoW a PoS el 14 de Enero y la red siguió su curso igualmente. Vamos, como si no hubiese pasado nada.



ETC no pasó a POS, lo que hizo fue exactamente lo contrario y para asegurar seguir en POW eliminó lo que se llama la "bomba de dificultad" que si tiene ETH.


----------



## Claudius (5 Jun 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Una pregunta para iniciados
> 
> ¿Por qué los exchangers de cryptos están mayoritariamente en EEUU y hay que bregar con su restrictiva legislación para el movimiento de capitales? Atendiendo a la naturaleza del negocio veo más lógico que tales empresas estén en Belize, Curazao o las Caimán.
> 
> Ahora mismo en criptolandia hay una autopista de cuatro carriles para meter pasta y un camino de cabras para sacarla. Un cuello de botella que pueda causar una escabechina y del que sólo podrán salir aquellos que no vayan con la masa...



Hay cientos de exchange, pero los usuarios se van a los de más volumen para sus pump&dump se estimaba recientemente 1M de usuarios de cryptocurrencies a nivel mundial, aunque yo creo que en los últimos meses se puede haber duplicado sobre todo con la entrada de Japón y Korea a tradear.

Yo recomendaría ahora Bittrex, Cryptopia, Livecoin para los volúmenos que veo que movéis, ya que hace tiempo que he dicho que Poloniex huele mal, y lentamente se va constatando por lo que va apareciendo.
Poloniex tiene una pre-demanda judicial, así que cualquier día a lo mejor el regulador yanki 'interviene'.

Os dejo un tip, cuando creeis una cuenta, mandar una minucia, y mandar una consulta al support, si responde en 24h es un indicador positivo y más si no son robot.


----------



## Kondarra (5 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Mirando gráficas de coins nuevas, RLC tiene buena pinta, y parece que hubo algo de acumulación estos días. si rompe 1$ podría confirmar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Apuntada para vigilar, gracias.


----------



## Claudius (5 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Creo que todo esto se nos está yendo de las manos...es como si ya diera todo igual es como corre que se acaban...
> 
> esta mola el nombre
> 
> ...



Yo llevo diciendo lo del ROI+10% que se tiene la suerte gracias al mercado de hacer el mismo año fiscal con que a hacienda no debería de preocupar salvo que el 10% sea musho musho si el ROI ya está ejecutado a partir de ahí, cada uno sus estrategias. Replegar un % si uno se fia de usdt o usd y el otro % seguir jugando.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (5 Jun 2017)

Según he leído es recomendable alejarse de los ICOS y esperar a que la cotización fluya una vez la moneda haya salido, aunque supongo que habrá excepciones. ¿Conocéis alguna ICO actual prometedora?


----------



## davitin (5 Jun 2017)

Habeis visto la moneda 46-coin? vale 2 bitcoin y medio::


----------



## san_miguel (5 Jun 2017)

unisuper dijo:


> Oferta y demanda. Si se agotan rápidamente, puedes imaginar el resultado.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-jun-2017 at 17:58 ----------
> 
> ...



AEternity

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tio_argyle (5 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Según he leído es recomendable alejarse de los ICOS y esperar a que la cotización fluya una vez la moneda haya salido, aunque supongo que habrá excepciones. ¿Conocéis alguna ICO actual prometedora?



A mi me gusta la idea de BANCOR, pero todavía no hay demasiada información sobre la ICO... seguramente este mes se sabrá algo.

Edito porque acaba de salir la info de la ICO:
Bancor Network Token (BNT) Contribution & Token Creation Terms


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (5 Jun 2017)

Storj sigue en modo locura... supongo que le tocaba ya después del tremendo subidón de Sia


----------



## davitin (5 Jun 2017)

Veis bien para entrar ahora en storj o habra correccion?


----------



## san_miguel (5 Jun 2017)

La bola de cristal me dice que esta semana hay tendencia alcista, veo BTC, ETH, XRP DGB, tendencia claramente alcista. ¿Nadie más lo ve?


----------



## paketazo (5 Jun 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> La bola de cristal me dice que esta semana hay tendencia alcista, veo BTC, ETH, XRP DGB, tendencia claramente alcista. ¿Nadie más lo ve?



No hay mucho que ver, lleva así semanas, esta podría seguir siéndola.

Lo que sucede, y quizá sea defecto profesional, es que todo esto me trae recuerdos del OTC y Nasdaq del 2001 dónde la gente compraba como si no hubiera un mañana, daba igual lo que fuera (fibra óptica, servidores, espacios web, componentes...)

No se miraba nada de nada, solo era pedir un préstamo de inversión avalado por salarios, bienes, etc, y correr a comprar Boo.com , CyberRebate, Commerce One, Books-a-Million ...seguro que no os suenan ¿verdad?...pues a mi sí y mucho, por eso no quiero volver a ver aquí lo que les sucedió a muchos entonces.

Comprad solo con lo que podáis perder, y en cuanto dobléis, haced nuevas cuentas...no quiero ser repetitivo, pero Nasdaq en el 2001 arruino a miles de personas...aquí de momento no se mueve nada al lado de aquello, pero el trasfondo que empiezo a ver, me trae lejanos recuerdos.

Mucha suerte, y sabed que todo, absolutamente todo, tiene un principio y un fin...lo eterno... está solo en la imaginación.

Un saludo.


----------



## Sr. Pérez (5 Jun 2017)

hoppe dijo:


> y en cuanto dobléis, haced nuevas cuentas...




¿Podrías extenderte un poco más sobre esto? ¿Por qué cuentas nuevas?


----------



## paketazo (5 Jun 2017)

Sr. Pérez dijo:


> ¿Podrías extenderte un poco más sobre esto? ¿Por qué cuentas nuevas?



Capitalizar un % de la inversión inicial. Recomendable el 50% para poder decir que operas con un float libre.

Generalmente, son pocos los que retiran un 50% viendo que ganan un 100%, así que la mayoría se conforman con retirar del "ruedo" entre un 25% y un 30%...que ya no está mal, pues tampoco es sencillo que una inversión con rentabilidades del 100% lo pierda todo de un soplido.

En resumen, si de cada 10 invertidos obtenemos 20, creo que vale la pena dejar correr 15, y guardar 5 en la caja y perder la llave, para que en el peor de los casos, de esos 15 si lo vemos muy mal, podamos rescatar 4 o 5 llegado el tsunami...y si no llega nunca, pues a vivir felices mirando crecer el "árbol"

Un saludo y buenas noches.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (5 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Capitalizar un % de la inversión inicial. Recomendable el 50% para poder decir que operas con un float libre.
> 
> Generalmente, son pocos los que retiran un 50% viendo que ganan un 100%, así que la mayoría se conforman con retirar del "ruedo" entre un 25% y un 30%...que ya no está mal, pues tampoco es sencillo que una inversión con rentabilidades del 100% lo pierda todo de un soplido.
> 
> ...



Paketazo te veo muy pesimista, no crees q lo q tienes invertido son proyectos con mucho valor? Pregunto.


----------



## jorge (5 Jun 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Paketazo te veo muy pesimista, no crees q lo q tienes invertido son proyectos con mucho valor? Pregunto.



Es lógica su precaución y desconfianza. Ahora mismo está siendo tan fácil ganar pasta que a mi me pasa lo mismo. Es una mezcla entre querer invertir todo el fíat que tengo en criptos y al mismo tiempo todo lo contrario..


----------



## Albertezz (5 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Veis bien para entrar ahora en storj o habra correccion?



yo he entrado en la ico, pero se dice se comenta que llegará a 2-2.5 en poquitas semanas en cuanto repartan los tokens, tu verás.


----------



## paketazo (5 Jun 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Paketazo te veo muy pesimista, no crees q lo q tienes invertido son proyectos con mucho valor? Pregunto.



Os podría contar docenas de historias, o deciros simplemente, ¡esto ya lo he vivido antes!

He escuchado, leído y visto a personas como nosotros, convencidas de que Terra era lo más de lo más, que quién no tuviera sería un fracasado económico.

Lo mismo para world com en su día.

dot.com poco que contar que no se pueda leer en libros de economía o simplemente en san google.

Estos días, al leeros en el foro, me he distanciado, sin querer, del contenido de los mensajes, y me he centrado en el sentido amplio del sentimiento que se transmite en general.

Poco que contaros...euforia, optimismo, ganas de más marcha, ¡lo que haga falta!...¡hold forever!

Cada nueva coin, me recuerda al 98 del siglo pasado como si fuera una nueva www...

Me explico:

A mediados y finales de los 90s se registraban dominios por que se pensaba que valdrían millones; elcorteingles.com, telefónica.com, España.com... se registraba todo lo habido y por haber (quizá muchos lo recordéis)

Se pagaba a los servidores por alojamientos futuros, simples webs con 4 letras que prometían ser la "pera", se tasaban por cientos de miles...luego, con el tiempo, lo que era moda, se convirtió en algo normal...cualquiera podía registrar un dominio, hacerse un mail, o simplemente modificar o crear un web con un programa libre...entonces todo lo que se valoró a precio de oro , se convirtió en humo.

Aquí cada día salen nuevos proyectos (cryptoworld), y esos proyectos, me recuerdan a las webs de antaño...developers, comerciales, presupuestos cada vez mayores...

El 90% se fue a tomar por el saco, soplaron la pasta, y las acciones por fundamentales, mostraron su verdadero valor...algunas acciones, se mantuvieron a la baja, pero no desaparecieron, eBay, yahoo...y con los años, fueron realmente aportando valor a lo que era solo un proyecto.

Aquí veo lo mismo con "matices", y os auguro, que sucederá algo parecido...marcad mi post si queréis para recordarme el owned. 

No sé si en unos meses o en unos años.

Como nota positiva, la época dot.com dejó algunos millonarios, pocos, pero algunos dejó.

Aquí espero que al menos la gente no pierda nada más que su tiempo en el peor de los casos, pero será tiempo bien invertido.

Yo económicamente, ya no puedo perder la inversión inicial, pero bien es cierto, que me jode como a los demás "cagarla", por eso traigo mis reflexiones del "abuelo", y mis "batallitas" por que lo veo cada vez más claro.

Espero, quiero y deseo, que esta vez sea diferente, ¿lo será?...yo no apostaré dinero nuevo en ello, me quedo con lo puesto, y que sea lo que tenga que ser.

Un saludo.


----------



## Merlin (6 Jun 2017)

Hombre, es obvio que el mundo no necesita 700 criptomonedas y que esto de las ICOs no puede durar indefinidamente porque al final habría miles de monedas y eso no tiene ningún sentido. 

Las monedas digitales han venido para simplificar la vida a las personas, no para complicársela por tanto el mensaje no puede ser "mire, hay 5.000 criptomonedas, elija las 200 que más vaya a usar". No, nadie va a pasar por el coñazo de tener que manejar 200 criptos.

En el petardazo de las punto.com no desaparecieron todas las empresas de internet, solo algunas. Muchas más continuaron y algunas de estas (Google, Facebook, Amazon, Ebay, etc) tuvieron tanto éxito que hicieron millonarios o milmillonarios a sus fundadores y a sus primeros inversores.


----------



## Kondarra (6 Jun 2017)

Dejo mi punto de vista. Mi impresión es parecida a la de Paketazo. Esto es jauja. Estamos operando con cada mierda de impresión, soy plenamente consciente, incluso ya lo hacemos a modo lotería. Un décimo del gordo, dos del niño, una primitiva y los euromillones. 

No me cabe la menor duda que el 99% de lo que hoy vale algo mañana no valdrá nada. Y ese 1% no sabemos cuánto valdrá. 

En este tumulto mi posicionamiento cada día lo tengo más claro. Estoy sacando ya el 50% de lo invertido. Como quiero seguir formando parte de esto mi plan es especular como un perro mientras dure con las mierdacoins y los beneficios, parte sacarlos, parte meterlo en ese 1%. ¿Cuál va a ser mi 1%? Ahí estará seguro, como cabeza de cartel, ETH, sin duda. Si sólo sobrevive una en mi opinión será esa. Luego dudo en si seguir con Ripple y con BTC. Seguramente elegiría XRP. "¿Cómo vas a posicionarte en XRP si, aunque se implante su tecnología en todos los bancos mundiales no es necesario usarla?" Completamente cierto, pero la cara B de esta implementación, que creo se producirá, se olvida. La cara B para mí es la confianza que esta implementación producirá. En caso de ser necesaria una criptomoneda ésta tendrá el respaldo de ser la moneda de los creadores del nuevo protocolo de transferencias entre bancos. ¿Quién podría igualar este respaldo? Únicamente ETH, por quienes están metidos detrás. 

No soy un romántico, no imagino una economía no regulada y dictada por los de siempre. Ahora están dejándonos hacer, porque en realidad somos 4 jodidos frikis. 

BTC no sé si sobrevivirá. Tened en cuenta que la asociación actual para el Pepe medio es que es la moneda en la que cobran los hackers, turbio. Es algo incontrolable y vivimos en un mundo cada vez más controlado en el que ya se empieza a no poder usar efectivo (dinero intrazable). 

Fuera de esas tres, en las que 100% no confío, no confío en ninguna a largo plazo.

En todo caso, "hemos venido a jugar". 

Cabeza y a ver cuánto invertís.


----------



## davitin (6 Jun 2017)

A mi lo que me da mal rollo es el tema ese de la parada técnica, Bomba de dificultad de minado, edad de hielo o como lo queráis llamar...esta programado para noviembre, esto es algo que hará caer el precio de eth en picado....com se les ocurre tener eth pararado durante meses? Están locos? Cuidado porque eth podría perder todo su valor en unos pocos meses.


----------



## Sr. Pérez (6 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Capitalizar un % de la inversión inicial. Recomendable el 50% para poder decir que operas con un float libre.
> 
> Generalmente, son pocos los que retiran un 50% viendo que ganan un 100%, así que la mayoría se conforman con retirar del "ruedo" entre un 25% y un 30%...que ya no está mal, pues tampoco es sencillo que una inversión con rentabilidades del 100% lo pierda todo de un soplido.
> 
> En resumen, si de cada 10 invertidos obtenemos 20, creo que vale la pena dejar correr 15, y guardar 5 en la caja y perder la llave, para que en el peor de los casos, de esos 15 si lo vemos muy mal, podamos rescatar 4 o 5 llegado el tsunami...y si no llega nunca, pues a vivir felices mirando crecer el "árbol"



Sí, todo esto ya lo sabía y, más o menos, es mi estrategia también. No estoy empeñando las joyas de la abuela ni apalancándome contra los riñones de mi hijo primogénito, tranquilo.

Y está bien decirlo; no son "batallitas". Estuviste allí -yo también- y es una historia que merece contarse. Las burbujas son muy divertidas pero al final del día mucha gente acaba llorando. A largo plazo, adelante, pero con cabeza. Si todo falla, que sea una lección, no una catástrofe.

Pero volviendo al mensaje. Me ha llamado la atención lo de las cuentas. Asumo que te refieres a cuentas=sumas y restas, no a cuentas de los exchanges, que es lo que había entendido y me tiene mosca. ¿O no?


----------



## Helios_pc (6 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> A mi lo que me da mal rollo es el tema ese de la parada técnica, Bomba de dificultad de minado, edad de hielo o como lo queráis llamar...esta programado para noviembre, esto es algo que hará caer el precio de eth en picado....com se les ocurre tener eth pararado durante meses? Están locos? Cuidado porque eth podría perder todo su valor en unos pocos meses.



Dicen 3 semanas, pero si en octubre sacan tarjetas con crypts y están con el parón, se la comen

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (6 Jun 2017)

Pero si hace una parada técnica ni se podría comprar ni vender, ¿no? Con lo cual el precio no debería moverse hasta que no se pudiera volver a operar con los ETH. Entiendo que los exchanges habría una cola bestial de órdenes, pero podrían ir en cualquier dirección (venta o compra).


----------



## davitin (6 Jun 2017)

Helios_pc dijo:


> Dicen 3 semanas, pero si en octubre sacan tarjetas con crypts y están con el parón, se la comen
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk



Que tarjetas van a salir en octubre?

---------- Post added 05-jun-2017 at 23:39 ----------




Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Pero si hace una parada técnica ni se podría comprar ni vender, ¿no? Con lo cual el precio no debería moverse hasta que no se pudiera volver a operar con los ETH. Entiendo que los exchanges habría una cola bestial de órdenes, pero podrían ir en cualquier dirección (venta o compra).



Lo que podría pasar es que días antes del evento la gente se ponga a vender sus eth como locos, por miedo a verse durante semanas o meses sin sus inversiones....esto haría caer a plomo el precio...la gente no es tonta y no se van a arriesgar.

Eso sí, toda esa pasta seguramente acabe en bitcoin, lo mismo duplica su precio de un estácazo en pocas horas.

Yo haría eso, vender los eth y comprar bitcoin para tenerlo a buen recaudo, antes de que empezase la marabunta, y en cuanto eth cayese al suelo, comprar bastantes a precio de risa para luego esperar a que vuelvan a su justi-precio...pero claro, eso me ocurriría si viviese en un mundo perfecto.


----------



## Helios_pc (6 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Que tarjetas van a salir en octubre?
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-jun-2017 at 23:39 ----------
> 
> ...



sikoba luego busco más pero han cambiado cosas

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## plus ultra (6 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Os podría contar docenas de historias, o deciros simplemente, ¡esto ya lo he vivido antes!
> 
> He escuchado, leído y visto a personas como nosotros, convencidas de que Terra era lo más de lo más, que quién no tuviera sería un fracasado económico.
> 
> ...



Te he leido bastante y parece que llevas mucho camino recorrido por estos "mundillos" y muchísimas experiencias vividas,pero hay una cosa en la que no te entiendo y es un pesimismo desmesurado en comparación a como se ve el mercado actual y a donde apuntan la mayoria de """expertos""" a medio plazo. Es cierto que nadie sabra lo que ocurrira a largo plazo,pero en corto o medio plazo no veo nada que pueda frenar esto a medio plazo,salvo terremoto internacional,digamos ilegalizarlo en masa por el G-7 ,tal vez sepas algo y te lo reservas 

Yo desde mi mas humilde opinion creo que aun queda bastante recorrido,¿bastante?,corto,medio,largo plazo... esa es la cuestion digamos que de aqui a diciembre-enero puede entrar muchisima gente,procuro hablar con cualquiera de las criptos y el 90% nunca ha oido nada,ni siquiera despues de lo del famoso virus.El dia que BTC se popularice y suba en unas semanas-mes 5.000 -10.000 de golpe por efecto de entrada masiva en marketcap creo que sera una muy buena señal para dejar dentro solo que estemos dispuestos a perder,ojo mi estrategia es y seguira siendo comprar 1 pasa a 2 y vendo 1.

PD:respeto muchísimo tu criterio eres indiscutiblemente de los pocos que saben,quizas mi ojo amateur me aga ver todo algo mas optimista es que desde 2013 leo muchísimo pesimismo y ya vez donde y como estamos.


----------



## Helios_pc (6 Jun 2017)

Helios_pc dijo:


> sikoba luego busco más pero han cambiado cosas
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk



Mñn si puedo busco bien que estoy en el curro y no puedo

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## psiloman (6 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Cliff High , uno de los gurus del WEbbot , un programa que predice acontecimientos mundiales maneja un precio para el BTC , para Junio de 2018 de 13 000 $ . 5 veces la cotizacion actual del BTC
> Para la plata la prediccion es de 600 $ la onza ( 35 veces su precio actual )
> Y para el oro 2400 ( 2 veces )
> Luego preguntan por que los judios controlamos en mundo
> ...



Si me das una dirección te mando un miliWave por tus consejos, si te callas un par de días te mando otros dos. No los desprecies, a saber cuanto pueden valer el día de mañana...  , por cierto 100 onzas no es nada.

Un saludo.


----------



## davitin (6 Jun 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Si me das una dirección te mando un miliWave por tus consejos, si te callas un par de días te mando otros dos. No los desprecies, a saber cuanto pueden valer el día de mañana...  , por cierto 100 onzas no es nada.
> 
> Un saludo.



Psiloman, que opinas sobre lo que estamos hablando de lo del eth? Creo que la posible caída brutal de precio de eth es algo trascendental, y se agradecería una buena opinión.


----------



## psiloman (6 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Psiloman, que opinas sobre lo que estamos hablando de lo del eth? Creo que la posible caída brutal de precio de eth es algo trascendental, y se agradecería una buena opinión.



Es un tema central del que hay que hablar largo y tendido. Yo resguardo valor ahora mismo en ETH. No estoy usando apenas BTC como reserva de valor. 

Si ETH va a estar congelado, bitcoin to the 10000 como poco. En escasos días desde la congelación. En cualquier caso bitcoin lleva el camino de los 10000 haga lo que haga ETH, salvo hecatombe que no vemos en el horizonte ahora mismo, pero tardaría mucho más en conseguirlo.

Lo que intentamos especulando es ganarle la carrera al bitcoin no?, una congelación de ETH cambia temporalmente las reglas del juego. Seguiremos hablando del tema, es importante.


----------



## davitin (6 Jun 2017)

No se si queda alguien despierto a esta hora, pero estoy viendo el puto bitcoin en 3000 dolares ahora mismo...

Por cierto, mi monedita "first blood", ya ha pasado del dolar.


----------



## Divad (6 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> No hay mucho que ver, lleva así semanas, esta podría seguir siéndola.
> 
> Lo que sucede, y quizá sea defecto profesional, es que todo esto me trae recuerdos del OTC y Nasdaq del 2001 dónde la gente compraba como si no hubiera un mañana, daba igual lo que fuera (fibra óptica, servidores, espacios web, componentes...)
> 
> ...





Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Paketazo te veo muy pesimista, no crees q lo q tienes invertido son proyectos con mucho valor? Pregunto.





jorge dijo:


> Es lógica su precaución y desconfianza. Ahora mismo está siendo tan fácil ganar pasta que a mi me pasa lo mismo. Es una mezcla entre querer invertir todo el fíat que tengo en criptos y al mismo tiempo todo lo contrario..





paketazo dijo:


> Os podría contar docenas de historias, o deciros simplemente, ¡esto ya lo he vivido antes!
> 
> He escuchado, leído y visto a personas como nosotros, convencidas de que Terra era lo más de lo más, que quién no tuviera sería un fracasado económico.
> 
> ...



Claro que existe una fiebre por hacer pasta como locos. Ahora casi da igual que compres, todo está en oferta, acaba subiendo y con la venta programada ya vas teniendo beneficios. Compras en oferta y vendes con beneficios.

Se puede ir a hold con la madre e hijas de ETH... te dan unos 1k$ diarios para fiestas, si le metes más, pues obvio que será más y cuando se monten las bacanales... pues le sumas las fiestas + bacanales y las corridas son para enmarcarlas :XX: 

Si que es cierto que muchas criptos desaparecerán y los proyectos que sean de utilidad acabarán integrándose en la madre ETH.

Ahora todo son ganancias, solo hay que actuar cuando toque recoger velas. No es volver al FIAT ni a los metales... sino de subirse al barco que obtendrá el control del SISTEMA. 

Sigue a los "listos" y como buenos judíos compartirán la riqueza. 

Recomiendo su lectura :rolleye:
Russian President Vladimir Putin Discusses Using Ethereum with Vitalik Buterin



davitin dijo:


> Psiloman, que opinas sobre lo que estamos hablando de lo del eth? Creo que la posible caída brutal de precio de eth es algo trascendental, y se agradecería una buena opinión.



Por lo que tengo entendido habría una bifurcación, veríamos nuestras chapas en dos cadenas de bloques. Si tienes 100 ETH en PoW, los mueves para donde tienes los 100 PoS y ya tienes 200 ETH en el barco de los "listos". 

Declaración Sobre el Posible Hard Fork de*Bitcoin

Para Bitcoin el HF se soluciona al momento y el de ETH 3 semanas? :: 

Bitcoin y ETH irán de la mano en hacer HF? :fiufiu: Sería todo un show :Baile::: Será el momento de escoger el barco correcto?

Están avisando de que necesitan potencia... Golem, iExec RLC, Storjcoin X,....
Most Viable Use for Blockchain Might Be in Creation of World’s Largest Supercomputer

La suma de todos:
La carrera de los petaflops: estos son los diez supercomputadores más potentes del mundo

El Higgs se encontró en un acelerador gigante... gracias a miles de servidores



> Se espera que el LHC produzca entre 10 a 15 petabytes de datos por año. Para controlar la configuración primaria para las máquinas de la red de ordenadores del LHC se utiliza una distribución científica del sistema operativo Linux llamada Scientific *Linux*. *Esta red se utiliza para recibir y distribuir los datos a los 100 000 CPU de todo el mundo que constituyen los niveles 1 y 2 de procesamiento.13*








Hyperledger Meetups

Hará que la nueva era digital sea de uso diario para todos.

¿Dónde vive Buterin?

Habla Ruso, Inglés y hasta Chino.

Disfrutad!


----------



## juli (6 Jun 2017)

Con toda la que ha caído esta noche ...y todo ETH vuelve a petar , salvo WeTrust y porque está corrigiendo un 40y pico % de ayer.

Plutón mismo, ya casi en 20 pavos. Esta es la típica que aparece por mitad de la pista en el puesto 45 y a 90 pavos.

En fin, nos están dejando "robar" a manos llenas. Aquí huele a muerto.

Suerte y cabeza.


----------



## Merlin (6 Jun 2017)

6 de junio de 2017

La capitalización de mercado llega a 100.000 millones de dólares por primera vez.


----------



## tio_argyle (6 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Por cierto, mi monedita "first blood", ya ha pasado del dolar.



Le tenía el ojo echado. Es token ETH y los e-sports lo petan entre los orientales. Unas monedillas le han caído a costa de GAME.


----------



## psiloman (6 Jun 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> 6 de junio de 2017
> 
> La capitalización de mercado llega a 100.000 millones de dólares por primera vez.



Aunque no sean datos estrictamente reales, creo que indica que esto va en serio. Hay que saber nadar y guardar la ropa. Pero ahora mismo toca nadar.

En mi opinión la burbuja no está a punto de estallar, estamos a un 15 % de inflado aún, quizá menos.

Hay que ir día a día, con pies de plomo, haciendo caso a todo lo que dice paketazo, jugando con dinero que ya no sea "nuestro", pero el estado de la burbuja aparenta ser "sano". Por ahora...

Por cierto Factom volviéndose loco en Polo. + 40% ha llegado a estar.


----------



## davitin (6 Jun 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Le tenía el ojo echado. Es token ETH y los e-sports lo petan entre los orientales. Unas monedillas le han caído a costa de GAME.



Pues esta misma mañana lo acaban de admitir en Bittrex y en otros exchanges mas, va a subir como la espuma.

En nada entra en poloniex.


----------



## Claudius (6 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Psiloman, que opinas sobre lo que estamos hablando de lo del eth? Creo que la posible caída brutal de precio de eth es algo trascendental, y se agradecería una buena opinión.



ehhh
Deberíais buscar información técnica de que significa esa parada técnica, no he visto ni un link de fuente para analizar, así que os los pongo para que vayais currando, ya que lo comentais entra dentro de la categoría oficial de FUD.  :bla:

Con esa afirmación, deberíais tener roadmap para vender todos los sub-token que estáis comprando a saco. 

https://ethtrade.org/education

Y para esta inquietud, lanzarla en reddit y nos traéis la respuesta que hay muchos dev en el canal (trabajo en equipo), esperaré el resultado. :| 

Ethereum

pd. Divad para tu colección de estudio de eth, que te he delegado la profesionalización en el susodicho.  así que a darse de alta en el canal. 

---------- Post added 06-jun-2017 at 11:19 ----------




Divad dijo:


> ¿Dónde vive Buterin?



En ningún lado con lo que viaja, pero creo que en Suiza.


----------



## mundofila (6 Jun 2017)

En mi modesta opinión, todo esto de las criptomonedas es una gran farsa, una gran mentira organizada vete tú a saber por quién con el claro fin de hacer pasta. No es una estafa tipo ponzi, pero se le parece bastante, lo cual quiere decir que siempre se puede entrar y participar de la fiesta.
Que se puede ganar lo sé de primera mano, aquí teneis mi primera compra de Bitcoin, cuando yo no sabía ni lo que era:



Simplemente el "truco" está en poder anticiparse un segundo al hundimiento del barco y saltar en el último momento con los beneficios.
Pero que al final quedarán multitud de cadáveres, no me queda ninguna duda.


----------



## davitin (6 Jun 2017)

Por cierto, menudos ladrones los del exchange "Liqui"...por retirar 60 firstblood hacia bittrex me han cobrado 2 firstblood, pero ademas daba igual que retirase 5 que 50, cobraban lo mismo, me parece exagerado.


----------



## jorge (6 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Cliff High , uno de los gurus del WEbbot , un programa que predice acontecimientos mundiales maneja un precio para el BTC , para Junio de 2018 de 13 000 $ . 5 veces la cotizacion actual del BTC
> Para la plata la prediccion es de 600 $ la onza ( 35 veces su precio actual )
> Y para el oro 2400 ( 2 veces )
> Luego preguntan por que los judios controlamos en mundo
> ...



Dónde estás comprando esas coins?


----------



## Claudius (6 Jun 2017)

Para que entendáis la subida, y como han contenido el token en Q1 y lo que llevamos de Q2, para que pasara desapercibido entre tanta 'shit'.

El potencial de sinergias con el mundo real de Factom/factoid (su token), y sobre todo los productos que tienen ya, se empezará a anunciar y ver su asociado con empresas 'grandes'.

Factom

Factom Harmony Takes On the Mortgage Industry


----------



## Merlin (6 Jun 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Dominio del Bitcoin al 49,9%.



Dos fechas históricas separadas por 21 días de diferencia:

- *El 16 de mayo de 2017*, Bitcoin pierde el 50% de dominio.

- *El 6 de junio de 2017*, el MarketCap de todas las criptos llega a 100.000 millones de dólares.


----------



## Claudius (6 Jun 2017)

mundofila dijo:


> En mi modesta opinión, todo esto de las criptomonedas es una gran farsa, una gran mentira organizada vete tú a saber por quién con el claro fin de hacer pasta. No es una estafa tipo ponzi, pero se le parece bastante, lo cual quiere decir que siempre se puede entrar y participar de la fiesta.
> Que se puede ganar lo sé de primera mano, aquí teneis mi primera compra de Bitcoin, cuando yo no sabía ni lo que era:
> 
> Pero que al final quedarán multitud de cadáveres, no me queda ninguna duda.



En mi modesta opinión, creo que no tienes NPI que es lo que compraste, y estés comprando, como dirían los magnates del ferrocaril yanki cuando vieron los primeros automóviles, entre puro y puro.


----------



## OzziE (6 Jun 2017)

Al bitcoin aún le queda vida, prácticamente estás obligado a pasar por él para adquirir otras coins en la mayoría de exchanges. El monopolio va cambiando, pero no creo que lo vaya a hacer de la noche a la mañana.


----------



## paketazo (6 Jun 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Te he leido bastante y parece que llevas mucho camino recorrido por estos "mundillos" y muchísimas experiencias vividas,pero hay una cosa en la que no te entiendo y es un pesimismo desmesurado en comparación a como se ve el mercado actual y a donde apuntan la mayoria de """expertos""" a medio plazo. Es cierto que nadie sabra lo que ocurrira a largo plazo,pero en corto o medio plazo no veo nada que pueda frenar esto a medio plazo,salvo terremoto internacional,digamos ilegalizarlo en masa por el G-7 ,tal vez sepas algo y te lo reservas
> 
> Yo desde mi mas humilde opinion creo que aun queda bastante recorrido,¿bastante?,corto,medio,largo plazo... esa es la cuestion digamos que de aqui a diciembre-enero puede entrar muchisima gente,procuro hablar con cualquiera de las criptos y el 90% nunca ha oido nada,ni siquiera despues de lo del famoso virus.El dia que BTC se popularice y suba en unas semanas-mes 5.000 -10.000 de golpe por efecto de entrada masiva en marketcap creo que sera una muy buena señal para dejar dentro solo que estemos dispuestos a perder,ojo mi estrategia es y seguira siendo comprar 1 pasa a 2 y vendo 1.
> 
> PD:respeto muchísimo tu criterio eres indiscutiblemente de los pocos que saben,quizas mi ojo amateur me aga ver todo algo mas optimista es que desde 2013 leo muchísimo pesimismo y ya vez donde y como estamos.



No puedo negar que esto tenga recorrido. Es imposible para los "mortales", saber cuando un mercado se va a girar.

El S&P lleva años subiendo, recuerdo que muchos afirmaron que no podría con 1300 puntos, luego que 1500 era una locura, los 2000 pa mear y no echar gota...y aquí está por encima de 2400

BTC nada que decir, pues desde los 50$ estaba sobrevalorado...

Yo cuando hago estos comentarios (un poco superficiales), me refiero al contexto que vivimos. Sabemos que unas cuantas coins como mínimo lo petarán...harán ricos a sus holders actuales en unos meses o años.

Pero hay otras que no tienen demasiado sentido ni manera de ser...¿cuales?...yo ahí no daré opiniones, pero creo que todos los que tienen dinero para invertir aquí, tienen tiempo de buscar información, y sobre todo de analizarla.

¿queda subida en este mercado?

seguramente.

¿puede acabar hoy mismo la fiesta?

podría ser.

¿me dará tiempo a salir si todos quieren salirse?

probablemente sí, pero no arriba, quizá con suerte por la mitad...aun que lo más probable es que sea abajo.

¿vender ahora?

Yo no vendo nada, lo que tenía que vender ya lo vendí...ahora solo analizar la situación constantemente, y cambiar "fichas" por tangible cuando se considere oportuno (tangible no es fiat)

No puedo negar que surfear un mercado bullish es maravilloso, he logrado surfear algunos, desde materias primas hasta divisas, y son la ostia...pero también conozco la otra cara.

Creo que por aquí "libraremos" todos, me refiero que no perderemos pasta, la duda me queda en mirar atrás en 20 años (si los duro), y pensar....¡joder, lo que perdí por no haberlo visto venir!...y ese ¡joder! va en ambos sentidos, en vender demasiado pronto, o demasiado tarde.

A ver si entre todos vamos viendo pistas...nosotros mismo, ya somos una muy buena pista.

Buenas tardes a todos y suerte.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (6 Jun 2017)

Yo cada vez veo más exchanges que aceptan comprar Altcoins sin pasar por Bitcoin, la guerra está servida. 

Hay 100.000.000 millones de dólares en las criptos, ok. ¿Pero cuanto FIAT hay en circulación de gente propensa a entrar en criptos? Fácil 10 veces esa cantidad, con lo cual si aparece una alternativa real al BTC este podría perder valor en pocos años.

El tema es, ¿además del ETH hay alguna alternativa real al BTC? Yo llevo demasiado poco tiempo estudiando este mercado como para poder responder a esa pregunta.


----------



## psiloman (6 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> callarse el clapham ....el mismo forero que hace una semana dijo : comprad Factom que es una joya ...y mira por donde se ha triplicado .
> El mismo forero que viene diciendo que el bitcoin es humo pero que pegad atencion a waves , golem , ark y manero porque son buenas oportunidades de lucro , especulacion , ganancia pelotazo ...
> Pues oye ...si te jode que alguien que no lleva ni un mes en esto la vea venir y tu no , pues te jodes . El BTC petara ...
> La cuestion no es si petara , la cuestion es cuando .
> ...



Lo primero decirte que me caes bien, te decía todo en clave de humor. Ya hablando en serio, no sabes cuanta plata tengo, ni cuantos Factom ni desde cuando los tengo.

He empezado en esto hace poco desgraciadamente, pero los primeros Factom los compré a lo que pone en la foto, y el btc valía menos de la mitad.

Me gusta leerte, yo escucho a TODO el mundo con atención. No te tomes a mal una broma hombre.





No sólo de criptos vive el hombre.


----------



## psiloman (6 Jun 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Dos fechas históricas separadas por 21 días de diferencia:
> 
> - *El 16 de mayo de 2017*, Bitcoin pierde el 50% de dominio.
> 
> - *El 6 de junio de 2017*, el MarketCap de todas las criptos llega a 100.000 millones de dólares.



21 es en millones el número total exacto de bitcoins que se pueden llegar a minar. Como nos pongamos conspiracionistas vamos a decir que esto estaba preparado...


----------



## Chicosalchicha (6 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> BITTREX ...pero ya estan a buen recaudo en los wallet de mi movil hasta que los pueda pasar a un wallet papel .
> Ayer 3000 $ y hoy 2000 $ . 1000 $ va para comprar plata
> Y el resto pal bote . Hy que tener cash en mano para cuando venga la masacre .
> Ya lo dijo Rothschild : comprad cuando la sangre corra por las calles
> ...



Me meo contigo jaja eres un crack en serio, en el buen sentido dd la palabra.

Tengo q darte las gracias por los factom, lastima no comprar mas.

Pero hace poco hablabas maravillas dw eth o me equivoco?

Desde q te lei la primera vez por aqui siempre te vi hablar de los metales, creo q voy a interesarme un poco sobre como comprarlos, ya q tengo unos ahorros y en cryptos ya meti lo q estaba dispuesto a perder.

Estoy echandole el ojo a TAAS, q la recomendo un compañero por aqui y todo lo q he leido me ha gustado.


----------



## Claudius (6 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham muy seriamente esta pensando en escribir un libro ( y forrarse of course ) .
> 
> Criptomonedas facil para mayores de 65 anos
> by clapham perez rosembloom
> ...



 :XX: Sin comentarios.


----------



## Morsa (6 Jun 2017)

Clapham estás como unas maracas.. metales sí, metales no, criptos sí, criptos no... estar en tu cabeza debe ser complicado.Aunque dependiendo del día de la semana hasta mola.

Que BTC está hinchándose demasiado rápido y eso es peligroso y entraña riesgos, de acuerdo. Que tienen un gran reto en los costes de operación y validación de la transferencia? De acuerdo. Que está muerto? 

El precio se está poniendo full loco porqué en japón está goteando a la sociedad civil y un mercado potencial de 127 millones de usuarios zumbados por la tecnología puede dar mucho de sí. Se ha desbloqueado el tema en china y ahí solo son 1400, y los coreanos que también se apunta.

Ethereum muerto? Madrededios...

Invertir en metales siempre es buena opción en mi opinión si no necesitas la pasta a corto, a diferencia de la tuya hace unos meses o minutos...

Me temo que otro de los metales en los que deberías invertir es en Litio, no es monetario pero algo aporta


----------



## trancos123 (6 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> ETHEREUM esta muerto .
> En menos de 3/4 meses sera casi imposible minar ETHEREUM y todo el mundo se pase a ETHEREUM classic que ha neutralizado la bomba de minado
> Y el 1 de agosto sale el fork de BTC ...BIP 148 USAF ...ops sorry ...UASF ( no confundir con la fuerza aerea yanki ...pobres chicos )
> cabrones ...ahora que su querida madre acaba de entender el Algoritmo bitcoin y el blockchain y eso ...tocan otros 5 anos para explicarle y que entienda la diferencia entre PoS y PoW y la actvacion del Segwit
> ...



Que opinas de NEM y Ripley?


----------



## Claudius (6 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> El tema es, ¿además del ETH hay alguna alternativa real al BTC? Yo llevo demasiado poco tiempo estudiando este mercado como para poder responder a esa pregunta.



El error es tener esa perspectiva de neofito, muchos token a un problema le dan un solución, ETH no es alternativa a BTC porque son 2 cosas distintas con perfiles distintos, si BTC no estuviera secuestrada técnicamente por la mano negra china, no se si el boom de las alt-coin hubiera ocurrido al nivel que vemos de x1000, que es fruto en parte de bitconitas tomando posiciones a corto o largo plazo en alt-coin y shitcoin, y nuevos usuarios en modo FOMO

O como lo llamo yo la fiebre crypto, 

y por esa fiebre crypto, va a ser difícil atisbar si hay burbuja, o se está entrando en una espiral de evolución quizás a cambio en economía mundial.
La clave está en las nuevas generaciones y el uso de tecnología crypto.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (6 Jun 2017)

Clapham un dia ves coches volando y gente pagando con un simple anillo con el signo de ethereum grabado y otro dia ves en una pelea de barbaros apostando con onzas de plata.


----------



## Claudius (6 Jun 2017)

Ya comenté hace varios días algo, pero lo refresco
Avalon Life Puts Land Ownership on Blockchain, Launches GREEN EARTH ZERO Service with NEM Technology

El último párrafo para que lo tengáis en cuenta.
Factom orientado mayormente a USA, y NEM, orientado a Asia (Japón y Korea mayormente). Ambos tienen 1 producto similar que es una solución, a un problema.

Y están en negociaciones con empresas de su ámbito geográfico para implantar llaves en mano.


----------



## davitin (6 Jun 2017)

Cuanta manipulación hay en este foro, me voy a bitcointalk, reíros de vuestra puta madre.

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jorge (6 Jun 2017)

Yo creo que cuando el btc se ponga en 3000 machacantes pegará una buena corrección y será momento de vender para volver a recomprar sobre los 2500 o por ahí. 

FDO: Rappel.


----------



## digipl (6 Jun 2017)

Es impresionante la de gilipolleces que dicen algunos.

Ethereum necesita cambiar de minado porque es la única forma de subir en el número de transacciones. Algo imprescindible si quiere poder dar servicio a la cantidad de aplicaciones que se quieren colgar de su blockchain. El problema que puede tener es que ni siquiera cambiando a POS se asegura poder dar el servicio necesario. No, desde luego, a aquellas Apps que, de hacerse mainstream, necesitarían por si solas decenas o centenares de miles de transacciones de información por segundo (Email, Mensajería instantánea, ficheros en la nube,....).

ETC ha decidido quedarse en POW , lo cual atraerá a los mineros, pero se queda con las miserables 15 TPS que no valen para nada en un entorno Crypto 2.0. Mucho menos en una basada en contratos inteligentes como Ethereum. Una de las razones por la que ni dios está desarrollando nada serio en ella.

Y paketazo tiene toda la razón. Estamos en un burbujón estilo punto com que algún día estallará. Se está metiendo una pasta impresionante en proyectos que no son mas que un simple papel donde no hay ni equipo ni experiencia y cuyo destino, en la inmensa mayoría de casos, es desaparecer.

El problema, como habitualmente pasa en burbujas tecnológicas, es que nadie sabe hasta donde crecerá, ni cuando estallará (si lo supiera no estaría en esta mierda de foro), ni cuales sobrevivirán, pero que los listos se forrarán y los tontos perderán hasta la camisa es lo único seguro.

Y solo recordar que durante el estallido de las punto com hasta una empresa como Microsoft llegó a perder el 80% de su valor.


----------



## lewis (6 Jun 2017)

Hasta que los de la limpieza de basuras empiecen a invertir queda recorrido.


----------



## Claudius (6 Jun 2017)

*Cryptocurrency Transaction Fees Spike As Dash Remains Cheap *
Cryptocurrency Transaction Fees Spike As Dash Remains Cheap - Dash Force News

Para que decidáis cuando salís del exchange que red usar en función de necesidades.


----------



## Helios_pc (6 Jun 2017)

Yo no sé si clapham es un troll o un puto visionario porque ha veces dice cosas que te hacen pensar

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## yours3lf (6 Jun 2017)

Te sobra población en la ecuación. 

Alguna guerra habrá y por eso lo que irá al alza, en términos de especulación, serán los latunes.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Kondarra (6 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> ETHEREUM esta muerto .
> 
> En menos de 3/4 meses sera casi imposible minar ETHEREUM y todo el mundo se pase a ETHEREUM classic que ha neutralizado la bomba de minado
> 
> ...





¿Pero si hace poco de las que ETH sobrepasaría BTC no??
¿Y ves una caída épica pero crees que Facton y Waves saldrán de rositas?
No te acabo de pillar el hilo...


----------



## Chicosalchicha (6 Jun 2017)

Clapham te dejo un thanks, lo del libro no es mala idea, pero mejor una novela apocaliptica estilo "La carretera"

Se q hay gente q tiene mucha pasta dentro, sea suya o ganancias, pero yo creo q la cosa sigue su curso de forma normal, q hay mucha gente como yo diciendo chorradas aqui? Pues seguro, es la era de internet, pero q en la calle lo q es la calle ya os digo q la gente no tiene ni idea de q es esto, y q por mucho q la gente vea q se puede ganar pasta, al final no todo el mundo se arriesga, ahi esta el poker, las apuestas, la bolsa..mil formas de ganar dinero al alcance de todos, luego hay q tener pelotas dw meter pasta fuera de donde nuestros padres y abuelos la han tenido toda la vida, y quien tiene 5000 euros para meter en algo q no es tangible? Poca gente, quien no tienw hijos, tiene hipotecas...asi q no os asusteis tan pronto.

Q hay monedas mierders q dan pasta a espuertas? Tb hay gente perdiendo dinero con ellas, y el q sw quede encerrado en ellas palmara pasta, en fin, sigo estudiando q me enrollo.


----------



## Kondarra (6 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> A ver monino ...que no estamos en el siglo XVIII..
> 
> Ahhh . el clapham de ves en cuando , nah , cuando se aburre , se da un viajecito astral cuantico a visitar a sus amigos en Pemberly ...
> 
> ...





Guay, genial, pero te pediría te ahorrases el "monino". A ver si con el jiji jaja vamos a empezar a faltar a la gente.

Y por cierto, si llevas 1 mes en las criptos un poco de humildad para no tratar de sentar cátedra en cada comentario no estaría de más. Aquí tienes a varios ejemplos, que saben un poco de lo que hablan, y son tremendamente humildes.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (6 Jun 2017)

Que Waves haga lo mismo que ETH hoy podría ser cierto, pero no hay que olvidar quien hay detrás de ETH, quien te dice que dentro de 3 meses no han implementado mejoras. No tengo ni idea de quien hay detrás de Waves pero dudo que tengan padrinos del nivel de ETH.


----------



## tio_argyle (6 Jun 2017)

La semana que viene sale IOTA a Bitfinex.
¿Otra más que no se puede dejar escapar? :´(

PD: Ahora los escépticos del mundo alt se apoderan del hilo y dan las lecciones ienso:


----------



## Kondarra (6 Jun 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> La semana que viene sale IOTA a Bittrex.
> 
> ¿Otra más que no se puede dejar escapar? :´(
> 
> ...





No, ahora llega un tío que se dio de alta en mayo y lleva 17 mensajes a decirnos qué debemos hacer o decir.


----------



## tio_argyle (6 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> No, ahora llega un tío que se dio de alta en mayo y lleva 17 mensajes a decirnos qué debemos hacer o decir.



¿Quién te ha dicho qué debes hacer o decir? Tómate una tila campeón.


----------



## Depeche (6 Jun 2017)

Video análisis de Ripple:
Video análisis criptomoneda altcoin RIPPLE - YouTube


----------



## Kondarra (6 Jun 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> ¿Quién te ha dicho qué o debes hacer o decir? Tómate una tila campeón.





Lo digo porque por aquí hay escépticos con mucha solera (no me incluyo), que han aportado y aportan muchísimo, que encima no tratan de dar lecciones sino hacernos partícipes de su experiencia. De ahí que tu comentario, siendo un novato total, me resulte curioso. Nada más, no desviemos el hilo (me incluyo).


----------



## Merlin (6 Jun 2017)

¿Soy el único que piensa que muchos de estos recién registrados son multinicks de gente que no se atreve a entrar a este hilo con su nick principal?


----------



## tio_argyle (6 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Lo digo porque por aquí hay escépticos con mucha solera (no me incluyo), que han aportado y aportan muchísimo, que encima no tratan de dar lecciones sino hacernos partícipes de su experiencia. De ahí que tu comentario, siendo un novato total, me resulte curioso. Nada más, no desviemos el hilo (me incluyo).



No sé que película te has montado compi... pero vaya que bien, no desviemos el hilo.


----------



## Kondarra (6 Jun 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> No sé que película te has montado compi... pero vaya que bien, no desviemos el hilo.





Sin más, que decir "los escépticos se apoderan del hilo y son los que dan lecciones" suena un tanto despectivo ¿no crees? Igual te he entendido mal, igual te has expresado mal. En todo caso, palante.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (6 Jun 2017)

Menudos vaivenes de capitalización, hoy he llegado a ver 104.000 millones y ahora estamos en 97.000 millones. Hoy hay mucha gente haciendo caja.


----------



## OzziE (6 Jun 2017)

Parece que se viene corrección, ¿según vuestras estimaciones, hasta dónde bajará? ¿90, 80, 70?


----------



## Kondarra (6 Jun 2017)

¿El día de hoy no os recuerda al pre bajón del 26-27 de mayo?


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (6 Jun 2017)

Acojonante de lo Ethbits, salio hace 4 días, sí 4 días, y su valor se ha multiplicado por 256. ¿Que puta locura es esta?


----------



## Divad (6 Jun 2017)

@Claudius: Gracias por la información. Me da igual el show que monten en ETH, no me moveré y seguiré la fiesta mientras los listos sigan en el barco.

Ethereum is Moving in the Right Direction Says Senior Official at China’s PBoC


6 Predictions For The $203 Billion Big Data Analytics Market

Big Data Statistics & Facts for 2017

Da la causalidad que estuve trabajando unos meses en el CPD de t-$y$tem :XX:



> Barcelona DC Cluster
> 
> Por sus infraestructuras y su ubicación, el Barcelona Synchrotron Park (BSP) ofrece más de 70.000 m2 de suelo especialmente diseñado para recibir centros de procesamiento de datos (CPD):
> Infraestructura eléctrica de primer nivel (alta capacidad, fiabilidad, posibilidad de alimentación redundante desde la cogeneración),
> ...



El sector del Big Data facturará más de 5.500 millones en 2018 en Europa

Solo hay que juntar las piezas del puzzle para ver el camino que nos llevan :fiufiu:




Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Acojonante de lo Ethbits, salio hace 4 días, sí 4 días, y su valor se ha multiplicado por 256. ¿Que puta locura es esta?



Las nuevas que van saliendo son como los euromillones, entras barato y una vez esté en todas las exchanges o principales ya puedes salirte para recoger los beneficios ::

Recuerdo a los lectores que Clapham lleva años en burbuja, es un sionista desinformador. Te vende de todo y nunca ha enseñado nada, escribe mucho y tanto que por las formas da la sensación que tenga 19 años por no decir 13. Apoya el genocidio en Siria, incita al conflicto con Irán y cualquier otro país ya sea apoyando la oposición o si cambian los papeles, apoya al otro bando; todo sea por crear olas que apoyen la muerte de otro Ser. 

Recomiendo leer a que se dedica un community manager (comemierda). Cada uno es libre de creer a quien quiera.


Spoiler



[youtube]19h45rwX1Dc[/youtube]


----------



## tio_argyle (6 Jun 2017)

Dejo un artículo que me ha parecido interesante... trata de algunas cosas que se han hablado aquí, la situación de la "burbuja" (visión optimista) , las ICOs y una posible explicación (ballenas chinas de BTC) a estos pumpeos sin sentido que vemos. (Es en inglés)

CryptoInvesting in the Age of Whales


----------



## Depeche (6 Jun 2017)

Acabo de entrar en Doge a 128 satoshi, espero una gran subida rápida.

---------- Post added 06-jun-2017 at 21:45 ----------

Me gustaría compartir con ustedes un artículo que escribí en octubre de 2015 sobre el bitcoin, cuando escribia en el diario bez un articulo económico semanal:
bez - ¿Es este el momento de invertir en bitcoin?
Espero ue les guste.


----------



## Divad (6 Jun 2017)

Las ofertas buenas comienzan la última semana del mes (llevamos Abril y Mayo repitiendo el mismo patrón). 

Para San Juan podría montarse un buen festival :fiufiu:


----------



## Panko21 (6 Jun 2017)

Alguna recomendación para echarle unos duros, me gustaría seguir diversificando las ganancias obtenidas.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (6 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> @Claudius: Gracias por la información. Me da igual el show que monten en ETH, no me moveré y seguiré la fiesta mientras los listos sigan en el barco.
> 
> Ethereum is Moving in the Right Direction Says Senior Official at China’s PBoC
> 
> ...



Yo es que os leo y con algunos me descojono..:XX:


----------



## Depeche (6 Jun 2017)

Panko21 dijo:


> Alguna recomendación para echarle unos duros, me gustaría seguir diversificando las ganancias obtenidas.



Doge te recomiendo yo.


----------



## Divad (6 Jun 2017)

Sobre Raiden:
Ethereum Payment Channel in 50 Lines of Code


Ethereum Now Has Three Times More Nodes Than Bitcoin


ethernodes.org - The ethereum node explorer
No se puede filtrar la búsqueda por comunidades, al ir buscando manualmente me he topado con la siguiente:











Otras igual:
static.126.90.166.212.ibercom.com
37.132.191.162 (ISP Orange Espana)
213.229.149.108 (ISP COLT Technology Services Group Limited)
87.223.100.140 (ISP Orange Espana)

Nunca he estado en el retiro, alguien sabe si bajo el estanque hay un CPD? ::

Igual la web cual es mi ipestá dando ubicaciones poco precisas ::


----------



## davitin (6 Jun 2017)

A ver, que va a pasar ahora mismo con el ETH? Creeis que va subir otro tramo para luego bajar o bajara ahora y luego subira?

Vendo mis stratis y compro firstblood (esta subiendo)?


----------



## Chicosalchicha (6 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> A ver, que va a pasar ahora mismo con el ETH? Creeis que va subir otro tramo para luego bajar o bajara ahora y luego subira?
> 
> Vendo mis stratis y compro firstblood (esta subiendo)?



Yo estaba tentadisimo de entrar a first blood pero al final he metido en ark.


----------



## davitin (6 Jun 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Yo estaba tentadisimo de entrar a first blood pero al final he metido en ark.



Yo me meti cuando estaba a 60 centavos en el exchange Liqui, ahora esta en 1.24 dolares en bittrex ...el caso es que las stratis me han dado buen rendimiento, doble la pasta con ellas, pero ya llevan un rato paradas, y firstblood estoy seguro que subira mas...pero claro, y si las stratis suben otra vez? qui lo sa?


----------



## Divad (6 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> A ver, que va a pasar ahora mismo con el ETH? Creeis que va subir otro tramo para luego bajar o bajara ahora y luego subira?
> 
> Vendo mis stratis y compro firstblood (esta subiendo)?



Intuyo que serán pequeñas subidas hasta la fiesta buena de San Juan. Para la última semana las rebajas y volvemos a repetir ciclo.

---------- Post added 06-jun-2017 at 23:03 ----------

Deutsche Börse Reveals Three 'Pillars' of Its Pervasive Blockchain Integration



> t's currently focused almost exclusively on creating a system, using *Hyperledger’s open-source* Fabric protocol, to transfer securities, move commercial bank money and ensure cross-jurisdictional compliance while doing so.



Cada grano de arena suma, para que luego digan que no nos estaban mandando señales :fiufiu:


----------



## Depeche (7 Jun 2017)

Yo estoy ansioso de que llegue el dia de la ICO de boscoin, 1 btc que puse ya está en X32


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (7 Jun 2017)

Yo estoy esperando el ICO de SONM al que le quedan unos días. Salen a una media de 1 moneda al día, en breve habrán cerca de 1.000 criptos, en pocos años el 90% o más serán residuales. Es difícil elegir bien.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (7 Jun 2017)

ICOs de las que estar pendiente:
- Bancor
- SONM
- Suncontract

---------- Post added 07-jun-2017 at 00:30 ----------

Por cierto vaya rusa más rica han puesto a promocionar Storj 

Storj - Cheapest Decentralized Cloud Storage - YouTube


----------



## Albertezz (7 Jun 2017)

Depeche dijo:


> Yo estoy ansioso de que llegue el dia de la ICO de boscoin, 1 btc que puse ya está en X32



link o donde puedo ver que efectivamente se ha hecho un x30 en boscoin?¿


----------



## davitin (7 Jun 2017)

Hostia, a mi me molaria meter pasta en ICOs, ahi si que se tiene que multiplicar la pasta a base de bien nada mas empezar.

Pero coño, todos los proyectos parecen cojonudos, hay que mirar otras cosas, quien esta detras de esos proyectos, sobre todo esto, que porcentaje de monedas se van a repartir y cuantas se queda el equipo (si se quedan muchas posible timo), etc.

Alguien podria dar consejos para elegir bien una ico, para hacer el analisis fundamental.


----------



## Depeche (7 Jun 2017)

Yo estoy esperando la ICO de Bancor y Tezos

---------- Post added 07-jun-2017 at 01:16 ----------




Albertezz dijo:


> link o donde puedo ver que efectivamente se ha hecho un x30 en boscoin?¿



BOScoin BOS to Bitcoin BTC Exchange / HitBTC


----------



## racional (7 Jun 2017)

Panko21 dijo:


> Alguna recomendación para echarle unos duros, me gustaría seguir diversificando las ganancias obtenidas.



Waves, Wings, IOC


----------



## davitin (7 Jun 2017)

Yo de lo que me doy cuenta, es que, en estos momentos, una persona que tenga para invertir, por decir algo, 100k, puede acabar en muy poco tiempo con un millon de dolares perfectamente en el bolsillo o mas...el que tenga bastante para invertir triunfa seguro y pega el estiron hasta la siguiente clase social( o como lo querais llamar).

Por cierto, eth casi a 265 y bitcoin casi a 2900, que locura.

ETC, por ahora se mantiene como un campeon, pero no se que futuro tendra, con el primo de zumosol un poco mas arriba.


----------



## Pirro (7 Jun 2017)

Esto puede pinchar mañana o meterse meses subiendo sin parar más que para coger aliento.

Sea como sea, algún día echaremos la vista atrás y recordaremos estos tiempos esbozando una sonrisa y pensando lo fácil que era hacer dinero en 2017.

Suerte a todos. Ahora mismo sois vanguardia.


----------



## davitin (7 Jun 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Esto puede pinchar mañana o meterse meses subiendo sin parar más que para coger aliento.
> 
> Sea como sea, algún día echaremos la vista atrás y recordaremos estos tiempos esbozando una sonrisa y pensando lo fácil que era hacer dinero en 2017.
> 
> Suerte a todos. Ahora mismo sois vanguardia.



Ahora mismo no creo que vaya a pinchar...yo creo, como han dicho otros foreros ya, que el comienzo de las criptos no fue hace 8 años con bitcoin, el comienzo es ahora cuando se han abierto los mercados en asia, cuando millones de frikis e inversores de multiples zonas del globo estan metiendo su pasta a saco...y lo que queda...yo creo que esto puede durar años, igual no tan exagerado como ahora, pero aun le queda muchisimo recorrido.

Las burbujas ocurren cuando ya todo dios esta metido en el ajo, pero el tema de las criptos se empieza a hacer publico ahora, y va a ser algo mundial.


----------



## Pirro (7 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Ahora mismo no creo que vaya a pinchar...yo creo, como han dicho otros foreros ya, que el comienzo de las criptos no fue hace 8 años con bitcoin, el comienzo es ahora cuando se han abierto los mercados en asia, cuando millones de frikis e inversores de multiples zonas del globo estan metiendo su pasta a saco...y lo que queda...yo creo que esto puede durar años, igual no tan exagerado como ahora, pero aun le queda muchisimo recorrido.
> 
> Las burbujas ocurren cuando ya todo dios esta metido en el ajo, pero el tema de las criptos se empieza a hacer publico ahora, y va a ser algo mundial.



Que le queda muchísimo recorrido a bitcoin y a las criptodivisas nadie lo duda. Que quedan muchas y dolorosas correcciones, nadie inteligente tampoco. Con todo, creo que prácticamente todos los que estais aquí, a poco que seais avispados estareis en free ride y podreis ver los toros desde la barrera..

La cuestión no es si tiene recorrido bitcoin y criptolandia, sino si lo tiene las criptos en las que se ha invertido. Entre el oro hay mucha morralla dorada que no vale nada. Y es jodidamente difícil separar el grano de la paja. Mirad la capitalización de las criptos que están en el top50 y mirad volúmenes. VOLUMENES, ahí está la clave.

El precio que vemos en coinmarketcap no es más que la cantidad en bitcoin traducida a dólares por las que se intercambió la última shitcoin de turno. En determinados mercados, cualquiera con unas decenas de chapas puede comprarse y venderse a sí mismo falseando la cotización y esperando a terceros que sigan la estela. 

Id separando ganancias, daros un homenaje y seguid jugando con beneficios.


----------



## Helios_pc (7 Jun 2017)

¿Qué ha provocado que el bitcóin casi alcance los 3.000 dólares? - RT

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (7 Jun 2017)

Con el volumen que hay es una fiesta en todas las criptos, si no te ha subido en un par de horas la venta fijado para saltar a otra, te sube al día siguiente :: 

Eso sí, luego está Poloniex o podría ser otra exchange... que le indica la salida de la taberna... y te quedes pillado :: caso Voxels :XX:

Es muy tentador coger un pelotazo de 100%, 300%,... pero bueno, entre un 15% y 50% un par de veces al día también son buenas fiestas.

Las ICOS premiadas son las que están ligadas a la madre ETH, el pelotazo es de escándalo para quienes entren :XX::::Aplauso:

Los siguientes partos de la madre ETH:

Monaco
SONM

Sobre tezos me he topado con lo siguiente:
Is Vitalik Buterin worried about Tezos? : tezos

Para Bitcoin es cierto que le vendrá bien, pero tras la respuesta del capo... me da que es un sí pero que juguemos bien (el precio del soborno?)


----------



## davitin (7 Jun 2017)

Helios_pc dijo:


> ¿Qué ha provocado que el bitcóin casi alcance los 3.000 dólares? - RT
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk



Atencion a los comentarios de cuñao de la noticia que has puesto.


----------



## Divad (7 Jun 2017)

@davitin: Al ignorante le corroe la envidia y sino es un comemierda 

Pelotazo a la vista?


Skype en ETH?

---------- Post added 07-jun-2017 at 03:42 ----------

Stellar



> Eventos y Meetup
> 7 º y 8 de junio - Gaborone, Botswana
> Meet Tunde Ladipo, director de Asociaciones, en el centro de Satoshi en Gaborone, Botswana de junio 7 y 8, en la que va a hablar con los asistentes y hablar de los casos de uso de protocolo y estelares.
> 
> ...






> Nairobi - Wiki
> Nairobi es la capital y mayor ciudad de Kenia. El nombre Nairobi proviene de la frase masái Enkare Nyorobi, que significa "el lugar de aguas frescas". No obstante, es conocida popularmente como la "Ciudad Verde en el Sol".
> 
> Economía
> ...



Bacanal hasta el 22 de Junio? 8::Baile:::


----------



## djun (7 Jun 2017)

Depeche dijo:


> Acabo de entrar en Doge a 128 satoshi, espero una gran subida rápida.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-jun-2017 at 21:45 ----------
> 
> ...



Hasta dónde calculas que subirá Doge? Saludos.


----------



## tio_argyle (7 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Los siguientes partos de la madre ETH:
> 
> Monaco
> SONM
> ...



Divad, ¿cómo crees que encaja BANCOR en la pirámide ETH? Me sorprende que no la tengas en cuenta.
BANCOR Network - ICO is coming


Sobre Tezos, me pasa como con aeternity... ¿van a ser capaces de competir con ETH?


----------



## Kondarra (7 Jun 2017)

Nunca he participado en una ICO y tengo curiosidad. ¿Alguno sería tan amable de explicarme por favor su funcionamiento? ¿Alguna ICO recomendada en la que pueda participar en breve?


----------



## tio_argyle (7 Jun 2017)

[/COLOR]


Kondarra dijo:


> Nunca he participado en una ICO y tengo curiosidad. ¿Alguno sería tan amable de explicarme por favor su funcionamiento? ¿Alguna ICO recomendada en la que pueda participar en breve?



En casi todas las ICOs hay mucho hype, es una locura la cantidad de dinero que recaudan en cuestión de minutos. Básicamente habilitan una direccion de BTC o ETH un día a una hora (buscas en su web para ver las condiciones.. fecha, cap, tiempo de duración, blah blah). Tú haces una transacción (la cantidad que quieras aunque a veces hay mínimo) a dicha dirección desde tu wallet y al cabo de un tiempo ellos te mandan los tokens. Después de otro periodo (variable) los tokens salen a los exchanges.

Este mes BANCOR y TEZOS son las estrellitas.
Hay un hilo de ICOS en este mismo foro.


----------



## Kondarra (7 Jun 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Muchas gracias. Mi duda es, meto 0,25 BTC, por ejemplo, ¿cuántos tokens te dan? ¿Cómo deciden su precio?


----------



## OzziE (7 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> @davitin: Al ignorante le corroe la envidia y sino es un comemierda
> 
> Pelotazo a la vista?
> 
> ...



Estaba mirando de meter fichas en alguna cripto a corto, voy a probar con tu idea


----------



## tio_argyle (7 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Muchas gracias. Mi duda es, meto 0,25 BTC, por ejemplo, ¿cuántos tokens te dan? ¿Cómo deciden su precio?



Eso lo deciden ellos, no sé los criterios, pero está estipulado antes de contribuir en las condiciones de la ico.
El mundo de las icos se ha convertido en una jungla. La gente invierte en todo, hasta se ha creado un fondo de inversión (¿Suizo?) para agrupar a gente y pagar más comisión para entrar más rápido si hay límite y evitar quedarse fuera (a cambio de comisiones claro). No sé como acabará el tema, pero cada vez pinta más feo y menos sano.


----------



## djun (7 Jun 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Eso lo deciden ellos, no sé los criterios, pero está estipulado antes de contribuir en las condiciones de la ico.
> El mundo de las icos se ha convertido en una jungla. La gente invierte en todo, hasta se ha creado un fondo de inversión (¿Suizo?) para agrupar a gente y pagar más comisión para entrar más rápido si hay límite y evitar quedarse fuera (a cambio de comisiones claro). No sé como acabará el tema, pero cada vez pinta más feo y menos sano.



No es mejor esperar a que esas icos salgan al mercado?
Creo que en muchas ocasiones cuando salen esas coins a negociarse en los exchanges su precio suele bajar bastante después de algunas semanas o meses.


----------



## Claudius (7 Jun 2017)

BitCart Ditches Bitcoin For Dash, User Uptake
Dash payment, with demand *“soaring”* as a result.


----------



## Kondarra (7 Jun 2017)

djun dijo:


> No es mejor esperar a que esas icos salgan al mercado?
> 
> Creo que en muchas ocasiones cuando salen esas coins a negociarse en los exchanges su precio suele bajar bastante después de algunas semanas o meses.





Eso tenía entendido yo también...


----------



## juli (7 Jun 2017)

El pedazo de hostia de ARK y WINGS en 4 días, espectacular.

Me llama la lateralidad de Digibyte, que suena a hold masivo ...bien mejor que el último pump&dump que se pudo llevar todo al garete. Días 9 y 10 son fechas claves para saber si de esa Baribie saldrá un monedón o un fiambre.

edito : Me sorprende también especialemente que Taas no arranque. EL primer reparto de dividendos es en Julio y la oportunidad de meter el pie, ahora. Evidentemente, eso puede ser la bomba o un bluff y una cagada directa a la tumba...pero el momento de percibir lo postivo de ésto, al menos por el benficio de la duda, es ahora.

En fin, queda todo el mes por delante. Tiene tirada corta y se revaloriza rápido en las entradas. Vamos viendo.


----------



## Madmarxius (7 Jun 2017)

a mi todas estas subidas parabolicas no me gustan nada, el verano será largo.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (7 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> El pedazo de hostia de ARK y WINGS en 4 días, espectacular.
> 
> Me llama la lateralidad de Digibyte, que suena a hold masivo ...bien mejor que el último pump&dump que se pudo llevar todo al garete. Días 9 y 10 son fechas claves para saber si de esa Baribie saldrá un monedón o un fiambre.
> 
> ...



TaaS lleva casi un +50% (en BTC) desde que salió. Creo que es un valor para mantener a largo con vistas a un crecimiento progresivo y pausado, pero estable. Todo lo contrario a la mayoría de las criptos.


----------



## juli (7 Jun 2017)

Sí, lo sé. / yotdo apunta en esa línea compensada y sólida...planteamiento especial y con retorno, emisión limitada, hay equipo,

Me extraña que no la hayan pillado como objeto de deseo , éso es todo. La coyuntura la pone botando y en el área para um pump a codazos.

Una muestra más de que se está metendo pasta sin leerse una mierda, supongo. / y me incluyo /.


----------



## Divad (7 Jun 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Divad, ¿cómo crees que encaja BANCOR en la pirámide ETH? Me sorprende que no la tengas en cuenta.
> BANCOR Network - ICO is coming
> 
> 
> Sobre Tezos, me pasa como con aeternity... ¿van a ser capaces de competir con ETH?



Cierto, BANCOR también es importante. Gracias por citarla.



OzziE dijo:


> Estaba mirando de meter fichas en alguna cripto a corto, voy a probar con tu idea



Buen baile compañero! 



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## impacto (7 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Sí, lo sé. / yotdo apunta en esa línea compensada y sólida...planteamiento especial y con retorno, emisión limitada, hay equipo,
> 
> Me extraña que no la hayan pillado como objeto de deseo , éso es todo. La coyuntura la pone botando y en el área para um pump a codazos.
> 
> Una muestra más de que se está metendo pasta sin leerse una mierda, supongo. / y me incluyo /.



Perdona que me meta sin presentarme, pero os leo desde hace meses y ya que me aprovecho voy a intentar hacer algún que otro aporte que para eso llevo tiempo en esto.
La explicación la tienes en el Exchange, no hay movimiento de pasta, Liqui es enano y se niegan a sacarla a Bittrex, Bithumb o Polo que es donde se pegan los grandes pasos, En cuanto abrán en cualquiera de esos tres... somos muchos los que queremos entrarle y se va a ir a la LUNA, más vale estar atentos y coged un buen posicionamiento porque TaAS es de las marcadas... mirad lo que paso con MELON ayer... casualidad que entrara en Bittrex y cia?? No lo creo, mas que nada porque me hice con 8 melones ayer para catarlo y.. hype hype


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (7 Jun 2017)

impacto dijo:


> Perdona que me meta sin presentarme, pero os leo desde hace meses y ya que me aprovecho voy a intentar hacer algún que otro aporte que para eso llevo tiempo en esto.
> La explicación la tienes en el Exchange, no hay movimiento de pasta, Liqui es enano y se niegan a sacarla a Bittrex, Bithumb o Polo que es donde se pegan los grandes pasos, En cuanto abrán en cualquiera de esos tres... somos muchos los que queremos entrarle y se va a ir a la LUNA, más vale estar atentos y coged un buen posicionamiento porque TaAS es de las marcadas... mirad lo que paso con MELON ayer... casualidad que entrara en Bittrex y cia?? No lo creo, mas que nada porque me hice con 8 melones ayer para catarlo y.. hype hype



No es que se nieguen, es que por lo visto Bittrex y Poloniex no quieren/no pueden incluir tokens que repartan dividendos.


----------



## paketazo (7 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> BitCart Ditches Bitcoin For Dash, User Uptake
> Dash payment, with demand *“soaring”* as a result.



Estos días he realizado algún pago con BTC y con Dash, he de decir que los receptores, al menos en los casos que yo envié, aceptaron el pago en el momento justo de que la operación fue incluida en la cadena de bloques:

En el caso de BTC tardó unos 3 minutos, y para Dash sobre 3 segundos...ambas tiendas online me sirvieron como test, y concluyo que si por ejemplo en el caso de BTC aceptan el pago con solo que entre en envío en la cadena, es bastante rápido.

Por otro lado, como dice en el artículo, los aceptantes de pago en BTC están soportando unas tasas demasiado elevadas si hablamos de transacciones pequeñas, esto no es descubrir la pólvora ahora mismo, sin embargo para grandes movimientos de capital, quizá la cadena BTC sea la más segura, y esas tasas soportables.

Creo que BTC ahora mismo está lejos de ser medio de pago para pequeñas transacciones, supongo que pronto se solucionará, pero ha dejado hueco para los competidores, de no haber sido así, es posible que todo lo que estamos viendo y viviendo no tuviera ningún sentido.

Por cierto, el gráfico de Dash en diario me ha dado aviso...para que este aviso siga vigente ha de permanecer por encima de 0,048BTC...recordad que descontando los masternodos apenas hay 3 millones de Dash libres...si sale alguna noticia relacionada con Evolution y es convincente, habrán cuadrado su círculo.

este indicador que suelo mirar me dice que las transacciones/diario están aumentando:

Dash Transactions chart

Un saludo y buenas tardes.


----------



## impacto (7 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> No es que se nieguen, es que por lo visto Bittrex y Poloniex no quieren/no pueden incluir tokens que repartan dividendos.



Ostia, ni idea, es un apunte muy interesante, y que me dices de Kraken? Sabes si se niegan?? ( Me niego a registrarme en Liqui y no se como conseguir TaaS o si algun momento abriran en alguno y me lo comeré) 
Ostia, pues no tuvieron mucho problema para menear el arbol de ETC cuando sabían que las duplicidades les habían caído a ellos aunque realmente no eran los dueños originales de los token, ( al final si yo tengo 150 eth, entiendo que ellos solo son el guardador, por lo tanto si se duplican en la cadena, los tokens duplicados en los exchanges por los hardforks deberian acreditarse en la cuenta del user y tenedor... pero bueno... no repartieron, la ley del embudo supongo..veamos con el nuevo HardFork de ETC que estrategia siguen... por si acaso siempre offline jajaja

Mil gracias por tu respuesta, (no puedo dar agradecimientos)


----------



## juli (7 Jun 2017)

impacto dijo:


> Perdona que me meta sin presentarme...



...pues preséntate, hombre, preséntate...  /Bienvenido/



impacto dijo:


> La explicación la tienes en el Exchange, no hay movimiento de pasta, Liqui es enano y se niegan a sacarla a Bittrex, Bithumb o Polo que es donde se pegan los grandes pasos, En cuanto abrán en cualquiera de esos tres... somos muchos los que queremos entrarle y se va a ir a la LUNA, más vale estar atentos y coged un buen posicionamiento porque TaAS es de las marcadas... mirad lo que paso con MELON ayer... casualidad que entrara en Bittrex y cia?? No lo creo, mas que nada porque me hice con 8 melones ayer para catarlo y.. hype hype



Razón de más para entrarle en liqui.

Hace un par de días se metió en 3,30 $ y yo ya creía que era la buena...pero nopes. :ouch:

En cuanto entre en el puesto 60y tal... ufff...suena a un Factom o un Melon, como bien apuntas. Nos estamos volviendo demasiado impacientes. Si una coin no zumba en una semana, a por el abejorro de turno, aunque sea morralla...y luego pasa lo que pasa : Que las factom ésas que eran , seguro,seguro..."para y media" ...las pillas a menos cuarto a costa ya no de un pump, sino de dos .


----------



## Claudius (7 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Estos días he realizado algún pago con BTC y con Dash, he de decir que los receptores, al menos en los casos que yo envié, aceptaron el pago en el momento justo de que la operación fue incluida en la cadena de bloques:
> 
> En el caso de BTC tardó unos 3 minutos, y para Dash sobre 3 segundos...ambas tiendas online me sirvieron como test, y concluyo que si por ejemplo en el caso de BTC aceptan el pago con solo que entre en envío en la cadena, es bastante rápido.



Enhorabuena por la compra, los 3 sg. usaste instantdsend? el coste de comisión en $ a cuanto ascendió en cada una?

El tema es que los comerciantes si no hay confirmaciones se arriesgan en la venta, las 3 confirmaciones de btc 30 min dan seguridad máxima a la transacción, en Dash con instandsend es casi inmediato.




paketazo dijo:


> por cierto este indicador que suelo mirar me dice que las transacciones/diario están aumentando:



Así es, seguramente sea la noticia que puse ya que es relevante BitCart (irlandesa) compite con Purse (USA/chinorra) en las tarjetas de regalo de Amazon y la irlandesea hace unas semanas anunció la inclusión de Dash.

Por otro lado, TenX, de la que ya os hablé (soporte a Eth,Btc,Dash) tiene publicado una PoC de su tarjeta de pago:

[youtube]bdyC_QEqN1U[/youtube]

Cómo véis con la app de TenX (wallet) tiene cargado 1 eth y pico valorado en 60 y pico $ asociado a la tarjeta de crédito, y la acerca al lector NFC y voilá! se paga su cafetito take-away. :o

Seguramente cambie la Xapo por esta.


----------



## impacto (7 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> ...pues preséntate, hombre, preséntate...  /Bienvenido/
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Totalmente de acuerdo con lo que dices,

Así presentándome en plan coloquial, soy un chico de clase media de 26 años que se empezo a interesar por las criptos hace años,(maidsafe) que trata de saltar directamente a clase millonaria ahorrándome el paso de pasar por clase alta jajajaj 
Naaaa es broma, sigo el Bitcoin desde Mt.Gox, justo después de su colapso, y soy early adopter- looser de Monero ( compre 100 a 1 para vender a 0.5, un visionario) de Ethereum ( compre 200 a 5.5 y vendí a 11, lo peor es que ahi todavia me creía que era muy lince) y peercoin ( que moneda más frustrante con el algoritmo que tiene el que quiera especular que huya, en aquel momento mi ignorancia financiera era supina) tambien compre un poco de factom a 1.21 ( risas) y me aparecieron unos ETC en un wallet offline que habia movido con Polo, por lo tanto soy early adopter de Factom y ETC, de las otras soy un gran perdedor jajaja aunque bueno... gracias a dios pensaba que se me había ido el tren y he conseguido agarrarme y subirme en la siguiente parada jejej 
Por cierto, por si hay alguien con unos conocimientos informaticos de la ostia , también tengo un par de carteras Doges que según mis cuentas deberían tener unos 1200$ cada una ( puñetero shiva) pero no tengo los papeles ni los ordenadores desde donde las cree, supongo que eso ya lo puedo dar por perdido, pero si alguno se le ilumina o le ha pasado algo parecido ( te puedes creer lo que pasa ahora mismo de Btc, Ether o Monero... pero de Doge... enserio?? ENSERIO?? tenia que haberme guardado los papelitos ::::: es un golpe que me ha dado la vida... por reirme de aquellos a los que le paso con BTC jajajaj que no decaiga la fiesta. y muchas gracias por la calidad del Hilo.


----------



## paketazo (7 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Enhorabuena por la compra, los 3 sg. usaste instantdsend? el coste de comisión en $ a cuanto ascendió en cada una?
> 
> .



comisión

Dash 0,03 $

BTC 3,15$

Sí, tengo instant send por defecto siempre.

Lo de las 3 confirmaciones en BTC es un lujo que algunos comerciantes no pueden permitirse por la volatilidad de la moneda, pero evidentemente ellos tampoco podrán vender sus BTC hasta no estar confirmada la transacción, de ahí creo que puede venir el miedo de cualquier aceptante, sobre todo en pagos grandes:

ejemplo:

Pensad en la compra de un lingote de oro de 1Kg redondeando 38K $ . Pagamos con BTC, la transacción tarda en confirmase 4 horas por ejemplo, y en esas 4 horas BTC cae un 10%, estamos hablando que el vendedor ha perdido en ese movimiento 3,8K $...que es bastante más que su propio margen de beneficios...como conclusión, dudo que acepte el pago, y si lo hace, sabe que corre ahora mismo un enorme riesgo si pretende convertir ipso facto a Fiat.

un saludo


----------



## Panko21 (7 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> ...pues preséntate, hombre, preséntate...  /Bienvenido/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y como/donde compráis líqui??? Como acceder a ella?


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (7 Jun 2017)

Ethbits (ETB) $3.08 (%) | CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations

Hay una cosa que me tiene un poco mosca. Ayer ETHbits de puso a 256$ durante unas horas (seguro que alguien más lo vio, no fue un sueño XD). Pero ahora no hay ni rastro de esa subida en el gráfico, ¿es común esto? ¿Es un bug o una manipulación interesada?


----------



## FoSz2 (7 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> comisión
> 
> Dash 0,03 $
> 
> ...



Hombre, tienes razón, pero tal y como está la cosa en estos últimos meses ha sido muchísimo más probable que entre que cobra y luego lo gasta, lo mismo ha tenido una ganancia del 50%, es decir, en tu ejemplo acaba con 19,000 € más en el bolsillo.

Bitcoin va muy para arriba y muy para abajo, es cierto, pero en enero de 2015 estaba a 250 € y dos años y medio después está a 2,500 €... 
Si ha perdido 3,800 por la bajada, que se espere un poco...

Por otro lado, creo que plataformas de pago como *bitpay* solucionan ese problema. Aunque no sé muy bien cómo funciona, la verdad.


----------



## paketazo (7 Jun 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Hombre, tienes razón, pero tal y como está la cosa en estos últimos meses ha sido muchísimo más probable que entre que cobra y luego lo gasta, lo mismo ha tenido una ganancia del 50%, es decir, en tu ejemplo acaba con 19,000 € más en el bolsillo.
> 
> Bitcoin va muy para arriba y muy para abajo, es cierto, pero en enero de 2015 estaba a 250 € y dos años y medio después está a 2,500 €...
> Si ha perdido 3,800 por la bajada, que se espere un poco...
> ...




Cierto es que los que han aceptado pago en BTC sin pasar por bitpay por ejemplo, están ganado por partida doble, una parte por la venta y otra por la revalorización de BTC.

Pero ahora piensa fríamente, tu como empresario si tuvieras que cerrar una venta sin un seguro/plataforma de pago estilo bitpay de muchos ceros, aceptarías BTC ahora mismo?

Yo sinceramente no me la jugaría...otra cosa es hablar de volatilidad en micropagos, que también "jode", pero evidentemente el impacto en un balance de una pequeña o mediana empresa es más imperceptible.

BTC tiene que ponerse las pilas, y ya os digo que lo hará, pero estamos hablando de aquí y ahora...que es dónde estamos viviendo.

Un saludo


----------



## Claudius (7 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> comisión
> 
> Dash 0,03 $
> 
> ...



Como ha dicho el compañero nacieron empresas como BitPay para evitar la volatilidad, una PyMe o mayor no puede vender y cobrar en Btc si no tiene mecanismos para evitar la volatilidad, en pagos instantáneos como Dash ya es otra historia y se puede hacer de tu a tu. 

De hecho se están haciendo asociaciones con empresas de dispsitivos POS multi-divisas que no PoS
Dash teams up with BlockPay to enable point of sale purchases in over 36 countries &mdash; Dash

No obstante, el homónimo a BitPay para Dash sería
BITCOIN wallet | Buy and sell Bitcoin easily | SpectroCoin

Aunque bueno, se podría llegar a hacer con cualquiera + BitPay

Pay a BitPay Merchant With Any Digital Currency Using ShapeShift.io


----------



## juli (7 Jun 2017)

Panko21 dijo:


> Y como/donde compráis líqui??? Como acceder a ella?



liqui.io


por cierto, está zumbando de nuevo...aunque se marca muchos picos, yo creo que una de éstas será la buena.

Y ojo, digo ésto aunque la coin fuese al final un bluff. Con ello o final feliz...el pump parece cantado. Parece.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (7 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> liqui.io
> 
> 
> por cierto, está zumbando de nuevo...aunque se marca muchos picos, yo creo que una de éstas será la buena.
> ...



Ayer estuve a punto de entrar en taas, pero al final me eche atras, suerte a los q entreis.


----------



## Panko21 (7 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> liqui.io
> 
> 
> por cierto, está zumbando de nuevo...aunque se marca muchos picos, yo creo que una de éstas será la buena.
> ...




Pues ya he entrado pero no me entero de nada es un exchange pero no se muy bien que comprar xq me salen muchas alta pero no veo nada de liqui, sibme puedes orientar sobre que tengo que hacer, gracias.


----------



## juli (7 Jun 2017)

Es un exchange de Barrio Sésamo. 

Salsea, que no tiene guerra ninguna, totalmente intuitivo. Cúrratelo y ya si algo CONCRETO se te resiste, pregunta. 

Pero ojo, que este hilo es de especulación, eh ?


----------



## Pollopelon (7 Jun 2017)

Buenas tardes,

Sabeis de algun listado de tiendas que acepten dash y/o bitcoin.

Un saludo


----------



## plus ultra (7 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> BTC tiene que ponerse las pilas, y ya os digo que lo hará, pero estamos hablando de aquí y ahora...que es dónde estamos viviendo.
> 
> Un saludo



Me podrias dar tu vision de como se comportarian las criptos/alt ante una crisis al estilo 2009-2014 se que hay muchos factores,y lo mas aproximado seria verlo en una bolo de cristal pero en el mismo marco,digamos 2017-2022,¿piensas que estas le comerian bastante mercado a los refugios de 2009 como el oro?


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (7 Jun 2017)

Alguna noticia acerca de Iconomi?1,8$..


----------



## tio_argyle (7 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> [/COLOR]Stellar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Allá va Stellar...


----------



## Morsa (7 Jun 2017)

Pollopelon dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Sabeis de algun listado de tiendas que acepten dash y/o bitcoin.
> 
> Un saludo




coinmap.org


----------



## Claudius (7 Jun 2017)

Pollopelon dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Sabeis de algun listado de tiendas que acepten dash y/o bitcoin.
> 
> Un saludo



Merchants &mdash; Dash
Who Accepts Bitcoins As Payment? List of Companies

si buscas en google, salen bastantes sitios, pero ojo!! no son todos los que están, ni están todos los que son. Los míos y bajo mi paragüas no salen.

---------- Post added 07-jun-2017 at 22:01 ----------

Introducing Dash Force China - Dash Force News
Abriendo Competencia a Litecoin en su casa.

[


----------



## Divad (7 Jun 2017)

Premio también para el compañero Claudius con la carrera que lleva Lisk 119,54 7D% zasca en toda la boca para Clapham :: 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 07-jun-2017 at 22:42 ----------




Pirro dijo:


> Esto puede pinchar mañana o meterse meses subiendo sin parar más que para coger aliento.
> 
> Sea como sea, algún día echaremos la vista atrás y recordaremos estos tiempos esbozando una sonrisa y pensando lo fácil que era hacer dinero en 2017.
> 
> Suerte a todos. Ahora mismo sois vanguardia.





Claudius dijo:


> Mi cacharro ha dado señal para lisk
> Para los que no estéis puestos:
> What Is LISK? Lisk is for Javascript Developers. - Album on Imgur
> 
> ...





juli dijo:


> Lisk lleva unas semanas ya de coña...
> 
> Claudius, comentaste que Factom sacaba wallet para fines del mes pasado...sabes algo ? / La blockchain del cliente ése "Enterprise" que tienen, da una guerra del copón...y me parte estar fuera /.



Como buen ComeMierda ha borrado su post... para que no se quedase retratado :fiufiu::XX:



Ahora queda todo más bonito


----------



## Superoeo (8 Jun 2017)

Parece que nos espera una noche de velas rojas así en general....

---------- Post added 08-jun-2017 at 00:38 ----------

Por cierto, han desactivado el Trollbox de Poloniex. La cantidad de gente quejándose de los tickets sin responder debían estar dándoles mala prensa....

Y por cierto 2: Ayer ya liberaron mis BTC que tenía retenidos... así que al final no fué tan malo...

Pero voy a sacar todo lo que me queda de ahí (De momento estoy moviendo a wallets y a Bittrex con lo que quiero tradear o que sepa que venderé en corto plazo)


----------



## Chicosalchicha (8 Jun 2017)

Divad, me he pillado 300 iexec rlc, como lo ves? De las q has puesto es la q mas me atrae, espero no equivocarme.


----------



## Divad (8 Jun 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Divad, me he pillado 300 iexec rlc, como lo ves? De las q has puesto es la q mas me atrae, espero no equivocarme.



iexec, golem y Storj son las candidatas a suministrar energía en la red. Con unos 1100$ a finales de año ya sería la hostia :fiufiu:

Están diciendo que se puede tener un teléfono libre con datos para el móvil? 



























Con lo mínimo tienes 500GB :fiufiu:

Cualquiera puede mirar su media de consumo de datos y hacer cuentas. 8:


Se puede dar las gracias de muchas maneras 

Buena caza!


----------



## Curiosity (8 Jun 2017)

Me he metido en Factom.A ver que sale..


----------



## mack008 (8 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> comisión
> 
> Dash 0,03 $
> 
> ...



pero si aceptan pagos por transferencia que tardan 2 dias. en el momento de la compra se cierra el precio

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (8 Jun 2017)

mack008 dijo:


> pero si aceptan pagos por transferencia que tardan 2 dias. en el momento de la compra se cierra el precio
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk



La volatilidad del oro es una minucia al lado de la que podría tener el BTC u otras cryptos.

Sea como sea, el pago con pay-pal o credit card revolucionó el sistema de "pagos" por ese preciso motivo...y eso es lo que se está buscando en cryptoland...tiempo 0 y número ilimitado de TPS...y lo van a lograr sin duda...o ya lo han logrado...ahora hay que publicitarlo y extenderlo (no hablo de Dash, hablo de muchas que se han sumado al carro)

Buen día.


----------



## tio_argyle (8 Jun 2017)

¿Alguien sige a Lunyr?
Creo que alguien ya se ha comentado algo... parece un proyecto masivo y para largo plazo.
Básicamente es una wikipedia con sistema de recompensa para los que contribuyen con artículos, y además con publicidad. Es token ETH, buen equipo... os dejo el withe paper
Lunyr/Lunyr_White_Paper_ENG.pdf at master · Lunyr/Lunyr · GitHub


----------



## juli (8 Jun 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> ¿Alguien sige a Lunyr?
> Creo que alguien ya se ha comentado algo... parece un proyecto masivo y para largo plazo.
> Básicamente es una wikipedia con sistema de recompensa para los que contribuyen con artículos, y además con publicidad. Es token ETH, buen equipo... os dejo el withe paper
> Lunyr/Lunyr_White_Paper_ENG.pdf at master · Lunyr/Lunyr · GitHub



Sí...ya ví que era una wiki.

La pinta es cojonuda...poca emisión. Se ha movido de 2.20 a 4.20/30 esta semana.

Los plazos del roadmap son eteeeeeernos. Pero a buena marcha por ahora.


----------



## paketazo (8 Jun 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> ¿Alguien sige a Lunyr?
> Creo que alguien ya se ha comentado algo... parece un proyecto masivo y para largo plazo.
> Básicamente es una wikipedia con sistema de recompensa para los que contribuyen con artículos, y además con publicidad. Es token ETH, buen equipo... os dejo el withe paper
> Lunyr/Lunyr_White_Paper_ENG.pdf at master · Lunyr/Lunyr · GitHub



La gráfica es buena, y me gustan las monedas con bajo float.
La idea ahora empiezo a entenderla, llevo varios días siguiendola y los osciladores dan compra por todos lados ahora mismo (hablo de técnico y corto plazo)

Es posible que haga uno de esos pumps de 6X desde mínimo, pero claro...lleva ya un 100% casi, y si al final no lo hace pues caerá un 25% desde máximo como poco...

El eterno dilema...pero para especular ahora mismo puede ser buena.

Por cierto en bittrex poco más de 70K a la venta.

Mientras miraba LUN me he parado en Aragon, la españolita...también parece que quiere despuntar, ojo si percute los 3$.

un saludo.


----------



## Claudius (8 Jun 2017)

Bueno, hoy os voy a hacer un gran regalo, al hilo de burbuja.info en exclusiva
os voy a regalar *D*igital C*ash*. Con el siguiente TIP.

Sobre todo para nuestros amigos que leen en la sombra sin aportar nada, ya que los que aportan algún día empezarán a dejar de aportar a medida que sus carteras vayan subiendo exponencialmente su valor en $.

Todos los que tenéis *Dash*, en cartera hoy sois afortunados, vais a poder hacer 'el plan amigo de ING'. (no es requisito indispensable, pero ya sabréis como funciona un monedero de Dash)

*Organiza/ coordina:* La CM de Dash en redes sociales A. B. Johnson

*Requisito:* Tener Facebook o Twitter

*Plazo:* del 7/6/17 al 13/6/17

*Reglas:*

1) Solo se hará un pago por persona

2)
Este plan amigo, consiste en el regalo de 10$, a vosotros y al amigo que patrocinéis en enseñarle a instalar un monedero de Dash Jaxx wallet por ejemplo en cualquier dispositivo, como el móvil o tablet tanto Android como IOS.

3)
Mandar una foto de evidencia al hashtag #FirstDashWallet en las redes sociales antes mencionadas dónde se muestren los móviles indicar la dirección del monedero que tiene el formato: X...............................y

Ejemplos de Twitter: 
Search Twitter - #FirstDashWallet

4) A la dirección indicada se enviará Dash por valor de 20$ y esa dirección mandará a su amigo sus 10$

*########################################*

*PARA MAS INFORMACION*:

[youtube]9Augu01Z9tw[/youtube]
-----------


*IDEAS:* Los que tenéis hijos adolescentes les podéis indicar esto para dar la propina y Whatsapp hará lo siguiente.

A ver si los Españoles y latinoamericamos lo petamos. !
8:
Autor: Claudius ---www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/805618-especulacion-altcoins-461.html

*PD:* Este post, es de total distribución libre, se agradecería e incluyera quien es el autor y la fuente si sale de Burbuja.info

Gracias.


----------



## zatoxi (8 Jun 2017)

Pollopelon dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Sabeis de algun listado de tiendas que acepten dash y/o bitcoin.
> 
> Un saludo



busca este grupo en telegram... Crypto-badulake ahi tienes de todo...


----------



## san_miguel (8 Jun 2017)

Echarle un ojo a LBC 

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 08-jun-2017 at 09:50 ----------




san_miguel dijo:


> Echarle un ojo a LBC
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk









Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bizkaiarober (8 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Bueno, hoy os voy a hacer un gran regalo, al hilo de burbuja.info en exclusiva
> os voy a regalar *D*igital C*ash*. Con el siguiente TIP.
> ....



No sé porqué, pero a mi me "chirria" un poco la compatibilidad entre el concepto de anonimato de las criptomonedas y promociones como esta, no?

Es lo primero que me ha venido a la cabeza nada más leerlo. Igual me equivoco.


----------



## Claudius (8 Jun 2017)

zatoxi dijo:


> busca este grupo en telegram... Crypto-badulake ahi tienes de todo...



Tienes el enlace?

---------- Post added 08-jun-2017 at 12:06 ----------




bizkaiarober dijo:


> No sé porqué, pero a mi me "chirria" un poco la compatibilidad entre el concepto de anonimato de las criptomonedas y promociones como esta, no?
> 
> Es lo primero que me ha venido a la cabeza nada más leerlo. Igual me equivoco.



Privacidad <> anonimato (para mi), el primero es un derecho. 
Hay pocos token, que en su hoja de ruta de diseño contemplen la privacidad de transacciones. 
Esa idea es errónea fruto de intereses de las manos negras que controlan los medios de comunicación generalistas, como que Internet es anónimo..


----------



## impacto (8 Jun 2017)

unisuper dijo:


> Avisé de ESPers y no me equivoqué!! Un proyecto super devaluado con un equipo increíble (Cryptocoderz) y desde que posteé ha subido +200%. Esta se tiene que multiplicar mucho más, y pagando el 25% anual de intereses. El que quiera ser BILL ION ARIO ya sabe que debe hacer, no creer en el Tito BILL, que te engaña Siempre.
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-jun-2017 at 09:17 ----------
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias jefe, como dominas, vaya máquina.
Llevo siguiendo espers desde que te leí por primera vez, pero es relativamente difícil adquirirlos, crees que pronto entrarán en algún exchange importante?? Mil gracias


----------



## paketazo (8 Jun 2017)

impacto dijo:


> Muchas gracias jefe, como dominas, vaya máquina.
> Llevo siguiendo espers desde que te leí por primera vez, pero es relativamente difícil adquirirlos, crees que pronto entrarán en algún exchange importante?? Mil gracias



Yo no sé de que va...creo que de propiedad intelectual o algo así, pero lo que si veo es que la distribución de momento es nula:

Espers V2 Block Explorer

Cuidado con estas subidas / bajadas donde se reparte el tomate entre 100 direcciones.

Por todo lo demás suerte con ello, y ojala haga un 100X para los que llevéis.


----------



## zatoxi (8 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Tienes el enlace?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Telegram: Join Group Chat 

Ahi lo tienes.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (8 Jun 2017)

El hilo se desvia mucho, centraos en la especulacion.

Stellar Lumens parece que ha salido del letargo, se aproxima a los 6 centavos de dolar...creeis que es buen momento para meter dinero ahi o volvera a caer?

Yo compre cuando estuvo a este precio hace mucho, callo y vendi...perdi pasta.

En este tipo de inversion hay que mirar mucho la emision de la moneda...monedas como ripple o esta mismo no creo que lleguen a valer mucho nunca, necesitarian toda la capitalizacion de las altcoins para ellas solas para subir.

Que opinais?


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (8 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> El hilo se desvia mucho, centraos en la especulacion.
> 
> Stellar Lumens parece que ha salido del letargo, se aproxima a los 6 centavos de dolar...creeis que es buen momento para meter dinero ahi o volvera a caer?
> 
> ...



Yo estoy como tu esperando a entrar en Stellar, aún no puedo porqué me tienen que verificar en Tie 3 en Kraken, ya que quiero ir pagando en FIAT, no tanto deshacerme de otras criptos. Aunque parece que solo hay en circulación un 10% del total. 

Yo la veo una inversión de cierto riesgo, no creo que le meta más de 100€.


----------



## Claudius (8 Jun 2017)

Impacts of the Blockchain on fund distribution | Deloitte Luxembourg | Technology | Inside article

https://www2.deloitte.com/content/d...gy/lu_impact-blockchain-fund-distribution.pdf


We are not in a bubble: Deloitte predicts that 10% of Global GDP will be stored in blockchains by 2025 : CryptoCurrency

A buenos entendedores... poco dinero les falta para meter. Variación del refranero español


----------



## Divad (8 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> El hilo se desvia mucho, centraos en la especulacion.
> 
> Stellar Lumens parece que ha salido del letargo, se aproxima a los 6 centavos de dolar...creeis que es buen momento para meter dinero ahi o volvera a caer?
> 
> ...



Por si te interesa:
[/COLOR]Stellar



> Eventos y Meetup
> 7 º y 8 de junio - Gaborone, Botswana
> Meet Tunde Ladipo, director de Asociaciones, en el centro de Satoshi en Gaborone, Botswana de junio 7 y 8, en la que va a hablar con los asistentes y hablar de los casos de uso de protocolo y estelares.
> 
> ...






> Nairobi - Wiki
> Nairobi es la capital y mayor ciudad de Kenia. El nombre Nairobi proviene de la frase masái Enkare Nyorobi, que significa "el lugar de aguas frescas". No obstante, es conocida popularmente como la "Ciudad Verde en el Sol".
> 
> Economía
> ...



Bacanal hasta el 22 de Junio? 8::Baile:::



Spoiler



Estoy dentro desde que lo he visto : veremos que fiestas se pegan


----------



## juli (8 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> La volatilidad del oro es una minucia al lado de la que podría tener el BTC u otras cryptos..



El ejemplo del Gold era sólo éso y a voleo...o conoces algún proveedor que acepte criptos por metal ?



san_miguel dijo:


> Echarle un ojo a LBC
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk






Me he bajado 2 punto.exe de github los ejecuto y sólo me activa el Daemon, la conexión con los nodos de la blockchain , pero NADA MÁS, no me abre interface alguna para gestionar coins, sólo abre consola y se conecta a los nodos para actualizar la blockchain. Tal vez se ejecute en consola ? Algún comando que lo haga ?...está la wallet en otro archivo...? :ouch:

Por favor, alguien me piuede decir, antes de que salga de precios razonables, cómo me baja una wallet? Estoy de los galimatías de github hasta la yema de los huevos, vamos...parece un puto getto de programadores para que los demás nos quedemos a 2 velas, joder !


----------



## paketazo (8 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> El ejemplo del Gold era sólo éso y a voleo...o conoces algún proveedor que acepte criptos por metal ?
> !



alguno conozco, pero para que te las acepten han de conocerte a ti, o ser cliente habitual...si no, ya te digo lo que te dirán.

En el foro de compraventa, hay alguno que no mentaré, pero si buscas bien, les encuentras .

Por cierto, me he animado en LUN, pero solo por técnico de momento. 3,97$ poca cosa, por si suena la flauta.

:


----------



## juli (8 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> alguno conozco, pero para que te las acepten han de conocerte a ti, o ser cliente habitual...si no, ya te digo lo que te dirán.
> 
> :



Proveedores habituales en este foro ? Porque a alguno conozco.

Si quieres privi, perfecto.

---------- Post added 08-jun-2017 at 19:32 ----------

por cierto, paketazo...qué te parece la torta de WIngs ? ...era todo serrín ? pinta rebote ?


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (8 Jun 2017)

Los más expertos recomendáis meterme en Bancor?,como lo veis?,creéis que si se invierte en cuanto salga se le puede sacar una pasta a la larga?


----------



## Divad (8 Jun 2017)

Quienes no tengan tiempo y quieran obtener una buena rentabilidad asegurada les recomiendo las fichas de la santa madre ETH y sus hijas/os :XX:

Se pueden quedar tranquilos, eso sí, guardándolas en su cartera personal ETH (incluyendo los tokens).

Si tienes tiempo para darte unas risas, te pones a comprar barato en criptos medio en coma tras un susto antes de que se realicen próximos eventos que haga la cripto de turno o sepas que toca una innovación... y ya tendrás tantas corridas como eventos e innovaciones den :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: No te columpiés mucho pues tocará corrección :rolleye: (comprar barato, vender caro) :XX::: 



cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Los más expertos recomendáis meterme en Bancor?,como lo veis?,creéis que si se invierte en cuanto salga se le puede sacar una pasta a la larga?



Espero que tengamos todos nuestro hueco dentro :Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (8 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Espero que tengamos todos nuestro hueco dentro :Baile::Baile::Baile:



Yo he mandado los papeles a Bitcoin Suisse para que me reserven unas cuantas chapas. Parece ser que están atareados porque más de 24 horas después aún no me han contestado.


----------



## Claudius (8 Jun 2017)

Bitstamp Confirms Litecoin Integration Will Take Place in the Upcoming Week

Lo que implica que podréis comprar directamente ChinaCoin con fiat sin pasar por btc.


----------



## tio_argyle (8 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Yo he mandado los papeles a Bitcoin Suisse para que me reserven unas cuantas chapas. Parece ser que están atareados porque más de 24 horas después aún no me han contestado.



Pero en esta ICO... ¿no se supone que hay una hora sin límite en la que puede entrar todo Dios? Si no puedes estar en esa hora lo entiendo pero si no ...

Otra cosa, creo que ya se ha comentado pero... ¿se pueden mandar los token de TAAS o BAT por ejemplo a myetherwallet desde liqui? ¿si es así... como puedo hacerlo?


----------



## Morsa (8 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Quienes no tengan tiempo y quieran obtener una buena rentabilidad asegurada les recomiendo las fichas de la santa madre ETH y sus hijas/os :XX:



Así es como ando yo últimamente, poco tiempo para informarme de nuevas, ETH en wallet y algunas otras fichas y cash en kraken, esperando si hay barrida.Necesito registrarme en un par más de exchanges para operar con nuevas y pillar las chicas y un par que les tengo ganas, entre ellas NXT.

Alguna recomendación por un mix de interface, seguridad y rapidez para tenerlo activo?

Suerte


----------



## Merlin (8 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> We are not in a bubble: Deloitte predicts that 10% of Global GDP will be stored in blockchains by 2025 : CryptoCurrency



Eso exactamente lo que pienso yo y así lo dije aquí hace unos días: el MarketCap de las criptos tiene el potencial de llegar al 10% del PIB mundial, es decir entre 8 y 10 billones de dólares. No hay ninguna burbuja.







En el mundo de las criptomonedas estamos al final de la fase de innovadores, la cual quizás concluya a lo largo de los próximos 3-4 meses. Y si todo marcha bien, es probable que la fase de early-adopters se inicie en el último trimestre de 2017.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (8 Jun 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Pero en esta ICO... ¿no se supone que hay una hora sin límite en la que puede entrar todo Dios? Si no puedes estar en esa hora lo entiendo pero si no ...
> 
> Otra cosa, creo que ya se ha comentado pero... ¿se pueden mandar los token de TAAS o BAT por ejemplo a myetherwallet desde liqui? ¿si es así... como puedo hacerlo?



A esa hora voy a estar trabajando y nunca se sabe si me va a tocar ir a una reunión o a ver a un cliente. Por otro lado no tengo muy claras las condiciones: pone que el cap está oculto y que se hará público cuando se haya recaudado el 80%, pero es algo contradictorio con lo de la primera hora sin límite. ¿Cuál de las dos condiciones tiene mayor rango?


----------



## juli (8 Jun 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Otra cosa, creo que ya se ha comentado pero... ¿se pueden mandar los token de TAAS o BAT por ejemplo a myetherwallet desde liqui? ¿si es así... como puedo hacerlo?



Una chorrada : withdraval, clickas en "-" en la coin que quieras largar ...y rellenas la ficha con tu wallet de destino.

---------- Post added 08-jun-2017 at 21:56 ----------

Al loro con el posible pump / & dump / en Digibyte a cuenta de participar en un Challenge de citi en Singapur...y que en twitter y antros parecidos han vendido como si citi fuese ya a currar con ellos / en mi opinión, jugando con fuego , pues de un dump insano a estas alturas puedes no recuperarte nunca - y es de lo más chorra teniendo comunidad detrás que te hace un suelo muy majo para seguir creciendo -/.

En fin, vamos viendo. Movimiento, seguro.


----------



## bizkaiarober (8 Jun 2017)

Siendo nuevo en este mundillo me surje una duda que quiero aclarar, si es posible.

Los que compráis diferentes monedas, sin ser para tradear, los que compráis pensando en medio-largo plazo, ¿tenéis alguna estrategia de salida o cuál es el plan?

Casi en cada página del hilo oigo hablar con entusiasmo (que a veces me contagiais) de una nueva coin, y dudo que tantas "pacacoin" o "fulanitocoin" lleguen lejos. 

Os marcais un precio objetivo para vender? O es de esperar que todas las coins tengan utilidad en el futuro y lleguen lejos?

Yo hace unas semanas pensé meter un poco en estelar y en ripple pero no me convencieron. Poco después oí hablar muy bien de golem y stratis, pero enseguida apareció como lo más waves y más tarde otras.

Me gustaría comprar alguna más, a parte de eth que es lo que tengo, pero al final no veo ninguna tan segura como ethereum (o eso pienso yo).

Supongo que con la compra y venta a corto plazo, (trading, no?) se debe sacar bastante beneficio hoy día. Pero también hay que saber hacerlo y estar muy pendiente.

No pienso en una nueva burbuja punto com, pero no sé si habra sitio para tantas.


----------



## juli (8 Jun 2017)

Se supone que estas fechas son particulares. EN adelante, ni idea...pero desde luego, aparacerán infinitamente más , con lo que perdurar, sólo lo que merezca la pena o lo que entre pump y pup llegue a cierta entidad y acabe en coin sólida por puro accidente. Pero vamos...unas cuantas.

Oye...no dijiste nada de cómo te fue lo de la firma en local en tu paper wallet de ETH.


----------



## bizkaiarober (8 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Se supone que estas fechas son particulares. EN adelante, ni idea...pero desde luego, aparacerán infinitamente más , con lo que perdurar, sólo lo que merezca la pena o lo que entre pump y pup llegue a cierta entidad y acabe en coin sólida por puro accidente. Pero vamos...unas cuantas.
> 
> Oye...no dijiste nada de cómo te fue lo de la firma en local en tu paper wallet de ETH.



Encima crees que aparecerán muchas más... Joer, pues algunas se irán quedando pronto en el camino, no?

En cuanto a lo del paper wallet me lo he callado, porque si lo cuento me corréis a gorrazos calle abajo y me echáis del foro...

Estaba tan preocupado por los detalles complejos que no me di cuenta, hasta la sexta o séptima vez que lo intentaba, del error estúpido que cometía.

En la parte en la que tienes que introducir json y contraseña de la wallet donde tienes los eth yo ponía la de la paper wallet que acababa de crear... Y yo dándole vueltas a las cantidades de ether y gas sin darme cuenta de ese detalle...


----------



## juli (8 Jun 2017)

Muchísimas más. Sólo con los tokens de TH que salen CADA DÍA ya no das abasto. O sea, que mira tú lo demás...una locura.

Con lo otro,pues es normal ponerte nervioso, sobre todo cuando tienes que abrir y entrar en algo rápido..pasan a mil cosas, a todos. No me vuelve loco el sistema de ETHEREUM para sus paperwallets, es lioso y puedes equivocarte en mil cosas...en esa línea, prefiero Electrum.

Pero hombre...cuenta lo de las firmas en local...lo hiciste así al final, o no ? Cuenta,cuenta...


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (8 Jun 2017)

Reservas Bancor de Bitcoin Suisse agotadas. Supuestamente a los que estamos en el backlog aún nos darán algo.


----------



## Divad (8 Jun 2017)

Estos no serán de Voxels, no?

Realidad virtual

::


----------



## juli (8 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Reservas Bancor de Bitcoin Suisse agotadas. Supuestamente a los que estamos en el backlog aún nos darán algo.



Andy, se consigue realmente tanto descuento hoy en día ?

Lo de Basic Attention Token, por ejemplo...se está acercando al precio de salida...y se supone un proyecto con caché, inonovador, con un team solvente...

Hace unos meses, que había mogollón, calidad ...y tiempo para casi quien quiesiera entrar, OK...pero ahora, si hay tortas por cualqueir ICO...no ? Qué ventajas le ves para que merezca tanto la pena ?


----------



## bizkaiarober (8 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Pero hombre...cuenta lo de las firmas en local...lo hiciste así al final, o no ? Cuenta,cuenta...



Sí, al final sin problemas, sólo lo que he contado del despiste tonto.

Primero prepare la paper wallet offline descargando la web myetherwallet para utilizarla offline (en el apartado de ayuda viene como hacerlo).
Despues entre en la web online y en la pestaña "send offline" seguí los pasos y lo conseguí.

Por ahora me vale, más adelante ya pensaré pillar el ledger nano s, si me compensa.


----------



## davitin (8 Jun 2017)

Cuando pasan varios dias sin subidas importantes no os da como un bajon?

Quiero volver a sentri la adrenalina de las ultimas subidas::

Yo creo que la entrada de pasta a partir de ahora va a ser muy lenta, los castañazos de ver subir el ETH de 180 a 240 en dos dias no creo que vuelvan a suceder.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (8 Jun 2017)

Llevamos toda la semana estancados en 100.000 millones de capitalización, la entrada de pasta ha sido meteórica desde el último año y medio.

Quizás tiene buena pinta que después tanta subida el dinero se quede en el sistema cripto. O tal vez sea el preludio del BIG DUMP, esperemos que no ::


----------



## juli (8 Jun 2017)

*ON FIRE*








[youtube]7exajMfNiFQ[/youtube]


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (8 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Reservas Bancor de Bitcoin Suisse agotadas. Supuestamente a los que estamos en el backlog aún nos darán algo.



Esto es una puta locura, todo el hilo pensando que era el otro Bancor, y resulta que hay 2 Bancors diferentes que casi calcan sus tiempos de ICO ::


----------



## davitin (8 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Llevamos toda la semana estancados en 100.000 millones de capitalización, la entrada de pasta ha sido meteórica desde el último año y medio.
> 
> Quizás tiene buena pinta que después tanta subida el dinero se quede en el sistema cripto. O tal vez sea el preludio del BIG DUMP, esperemos que no ::



Hombre, un big dump no estaria mal, pero que nos dejen acaparar un poco mas


----------



## juli (9 Jun 2017)

Si hay gente de mete-saca en DGByte...al loro : A ratos actualiza y crece el volumen de 24h ...pero baja la cotización. Es peña haciendo caja.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (9 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Hombre, un big dump no estaria mal, pero que nos dejen acaparar un poco mas



No confundir Big Dump (gran caída), con Big Pump (gran subida).

Ahora tengo pocas perras invertidas, no se si me conviene más la caída para comprar barato, o la gran subida. Una subida tranquila y moderada sería lo mejor :XX: 

PD: Tanto leer Bitcointalk y sus putos acrónimos me tienen hasta las pelotas XD


----------



## Madmarxius (9 Jun 2017)

bizkaiarober dijo:


> Siendo nuevo en este mundillo me surje una duda que quiero aclarar, si es posible.
> 
> Los que compráis diferentes monedas, sin ser para tradear, los que compráis pensando en medio-largo plazo, ¿tenéis alguna estrategia de salida o cuál es el plan?
> 
> ...



Si pretendes comprar para largo plazo lo que se suele recomendar es entradas escalonadas, de tal forma que haga media, por ejemplo, repartir lo que quieras meter en 1 mes en entradas semanales. 

Yo soy un bagholder de shitcoins desde 2015, las dejé olvidades y he renacido estos últimos meses, evidentemente no es de esperar que todas prosperen, he visto morir a bastantes, y otras renacer sin ningún sentido y hacer x200, mucho ojo.


Ultimamente tengo unas niñas mimadas en las que procuro estar dentro, pero salgo según suben y bajan, en particular Ripple y ETH, este último par de semanas me ha dado mucha vida con las subidas y bajadas de BTC, pero requiere mucha atención. REP me gusta y se tradea facil, además es de esperar que suba en no mucho, la fase final esta por salir.
Dash y Monero las tradeo también, el resto entro con pocas chapas que saco de aquí y de allá y con objetivos a corto plazo muy claros.

Al final yo no puedo estar pendiente de más de 3-5 coins por vez, así que me limito a esto. La información está ahí fuera, reddit, slack, twitter, noticias y páginas de las propias coins, solo hay que perder el tiempo en buscar.
De ICO's no quiero saber nada. 

De vez en vez entro en alguna coin con vista a que vaya a abrir mercado pronto en algún exchange, o cuando abre mercado, siempre bien estudidado y cantidades muy pequeñas, que si sale mal ni tanto, y si sale bien sales bien parado, pero esto es riesgoso.

Hay que marcarse objetivos claros y no buscar el máximo beneficio, sino aquel que puedas manejar bien, mejor un 3-10% mantenido en el tiempo que ir buscando siempre un 100%. Yo no entro en coins en las que no crea en el proyecto y en lo que veo claro en los charts, básicamente porque no voy a ser capaz de holdear si la cosa se complica un poco.

Si tuviera que entrar ahora me lo pensaría mucho donde me meto, estamos en pleno hype, igual en verano será mejor epoca, pero no me hagas mucho caso.

Hasta aquí mis dos satoshis, cabeza, paciencia y suerte.


----------



## Divad (9 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Esto es una puta locura, todo el hilo pensando que era el otro Bancor, y resulta que hay 2 Bancors diferentes que casi calcan sus tiempos de ICO ::



Yo me refiero a la que está ligada a la madre ETH.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (9 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Andy, se consigue realmente tanto descuento hoy en día ?
> 
> Lo de Basic Attention Token, por ejemplo...se está acercando al precio de salida...y se supone un proyecto con caché, inonovador, con un team solvente...
> 
> Hace unos meses, que había mogollón, calidad ...y tiempo para casi quien quiesiera entrar, OK...pero ahora, si hay tortas por cualqueir ICO...no ? Qué ventajas le ves para que merezca tanto la pena ?



Descuento ninguno. Es más, se paga una comisión. Pero así me aseguro entrar porque tras leer el whitepaper y ver la atención que está captando el proyecto me da que se va a vender rapidísimo y promete mucho a largo plazo.

En teoría la primera hora no va a haber límite para entrar por lo que podría esperarme pero:
A) hay establecidos un "soft-cap" (lo que quieren recaudar) y un "hard+cap" (límite para no colapsar la red). De llegar al hard cap se corta aunque no haya pasado la primera hora.
B) es posible que la red ETH se colapse durante esa hora y muchas transacciones se queden sin confirmar, o incluso que alguien spamee la red para que no entre nadie más.
C) a esa hora en teoría tengo que trabajar y como no puedo saber si me podré escaquear o no para la ocasión prefiero pagar un poco más y asegurarme el hueco


----------



## juli (9 Jun 2017)

*OJO !!! ...Los últimos 10 kilos de movimiento en Digibyte ha entrado tanto como ha salido. :fiufiu:*




Spoiler



[youtube]li_YrAgoVCc[/youtube]


----------



## davitin (9 Jun 2017)

Otra de mis cagadas...en su dia compre singulardtv, las vendi al tiempo de ver que no subian, pues hoy subidon del 40%...

Moraleja, holdea como un cabron.


----------



## Divad (9 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Otra de mis cagadas...en su dia compre singulardtv, las vendi al tiempo de ver que no subian, pues hoy subidon del 40%...
> 
> Moraleja, holdea como un cabron.



Hazte con unas 100 fichas de cada mínimo, algunas por el valor que tienen podrás tener más y las dejas como plan de pensiones en tu cartera personal. Obvio que Gnosis acaba picando más... pero mínimo 1.

Con otro montón de fichas vas entrando en varias olas y sales marcándote beneficios. A todos nos gustaría saber los límites para entrar y salir obteniendo el mayor beneficio :: Todas van recibiendo su riego, algunas más que otras y otras porque la madre tiene para todos sus hijos :Baile:

Creo que lo que más riqueza aportará será todo lo que esté relacionado con la minería, apuestas y juegos.


----------



## psiloman (9 Jun 2017)

Esa es la táctica que estoy siguiendo, 0.1 Btc de cada hija de ETH apenas sale y se estabiliza un poco.

Después si el proyecto promete meto algo mas y holdeo, y no me va mal. En cualquier caso son muchas y los recursos limitados, para meter fuerte en una tengo que seleccionar.


----------



## Kondarra (9 Jun 2017)

Bancor sí, Bancor no. A un estoy deshojando la margarita.


----------



## penique (9 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Bancor sí, Bancor no. A un estoy deshojando la margarita.



Según he leído entrar a Bancor antes de que salga para todos es bastante difícil, hay que aportar bastante documentación y pagar un extra. Para pequeñas cantidades de inversión no debe merecer la pena. Hay quién opina que será difícil entrar cómo ocurrió con BAT.

Yo no soy partidario de entrar antes de que salgan, de entrar en ICOS etc y pagar un extra; pero es decisión de cada uno.

Personalmente opino que hay demasiadas altcoins y mucho hype; si andas todo el día en esto podrás hacer dinero moviendo de una a otra pero si no le dedicas demasiado soy partidario de meter en otras monedas con más consistencia.


----------



## Claudius (9 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Estos no serán de Voxels, no?
> 
> Realidad virtual
> 
> ::



:XX:
Yo creo que estaban finguiendo, como reclamo publicitario.
En ese sector, también lo revolucionará.. hehe

Yo he probado ya varios, conceptos, uno emulando la conducción de un coche F1 en pista, y 'egh increíble'.

Por cierto, bien Vox no?  pasito, a pasito, suave suavecito..


----------



## VictorW (9 Jun 2017)

Bueno señores,

ya he invertido el dinero que tenía en mente. Mi cartera, que no tocaré porque entre otras cosas no tengo ni idea que pasará en 2-5 años es la siguiente:

1 BTC en wallet blockchain.info
4 ETH en wallet coinbase
El resto, unos 150 euros en BCN, Dash, DOGE, ETH, NEXT, Stellar, Monero y Ripple en el Exchange de Poloniex.

La verdad, no tengo ni idea de que pasará en unos años y doy en dinero por perdido (unos dolorosos 4000 euros). Pero aquí se puede liar una buena y quiero estar dentro, para contar el éxito o el desastre insitu.

No tengo ni idea, lo he pasado canutas para poder comprar estas cryptos y sigo sin tener ni idea, pero mi reflexión es la siguiente:

1-Respecto al BTC: si solo hay 17 millones, yo quiero 1. Solo en Japón hay 25-30 millones de potenciales compradores. 
2-Respecto a ETH: si BTC vuela, lo harán juntas o si BTC se duerme, incluso podría sustituirla.
3-Respecto al resto, los he elegido a voleo por si suena la flauta.

Si me equivoco, he perdido 4000 euros. Sin olvidar que pasará los problemas que tendría al vender con Hacienda y tal. Nadie sabe como se regulará.

Suerte a todos...


----------



## plus ultra (9 Jun 2017)

Te aconsejo que los guardes un poco mejor,tan a largo plazo en poloniex por ejemplo que últimamente ha tenido muchísimos problemas en un suicido.


----------



## juli (9 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Me he bajado 2 punto.exe de github los ejecuto y sólo me activa el Daemon, la conexión con los nodos de la blockchain , pero NADA MÁS, no me abre interface alguna para gestionar coins, sólo abre consola y se conecta a los nodos para actualizar la blockchain. Tal vez se ejecute en consola ? Algún comando que lo haga ?...está la wallet en otro archivo...? :ouch:
> 
> Por favor, alguien me piuede decir, antes de que salga de precios razonables, cómo me baja una wallet? Estoy de los galimatías de github hasta la yema de los huevos, vamos...parece un puto getto de programadores para que los demás nos quedemos a 2 velas, joder !



Buenas.

Insisto :

Alguien sabe cómo hacerse con una wallet de LBRY Credits ? En nada, se va de precio.


----------



## Claudius (9 Jun 2017)

VictorW dijo:


> 4 ETH en wallet coinbase
> El resto, unos 150 euros en BCN, Dash, DOGE, ETH, NEXT, Stellar, Monero y Ripple en el Exchange de Poloniex.



Como te ha dicho el compañero, guardalos fuera del exchange Poloniex, lo mejor que te instales Jaxx que te puede cubrir toda la cartera.


----------



## mack008 (9 Jun 2017)

VictorW dijo:


> Bueno señores,
> 
> ya he invertido el dinero que tenía en mente. Mi cartera, que no tocaré porque entre otras cosas no tengo ni idea que pasará en 2-5 años es la siguiente:
> 
> ...



si no tienes la claves privadas no son tuyos 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (9 Jun 2017)

Me está tentando comprar algunos eth. Tuve varios a 130 más o menos y los pase a btc en su momento​.

Lo que pasa que a 230/240 no se si están muy caros, o es como cuando​ se decía del btc que estaba caro a 300€

:


----------



## paketazo (9 Jun 2017)

Esto no es normal...ayer pille unos pocos LUN y hoy si vendiera ya me sacaría 800$...yo no estoy acostumbrado a esto...más bien a sufrir y sudar para obtener algo parecido.

Ojalá lograse cambiar el chip como habéis logrado hacerlo algunos de vosotros...pero bueno, como se suele decir, bien está lo que bien acaba.

Por todo lo demás, buen día y que siga la fiesta.

Un saludo.


----------



## juli (9 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Esto no es normal...ayer pille unos pocos LUN y hoy si vendiera ya me sacaría 800$...yo no estoy acostumbrado a esto...más bien a sufrir y sudar para obtener algo parecido.
> 
> Ojalá lograse cambiar el chip como habéis logrado hacerlo algunos de vosotros...pero bueno, como se suele decir, bien está lo que bien acaba.
> 
> ...



Es que no es preciso. Tiene Lunyr tiene mucho recorrido...Y LO SABES , /wéah ! /

A menos de un 50/100% en una semana , no exprimes tu pasta. A partir de un x2, x3 , una parte al botiquín que elija cada cual...y una o 2 a 2 nuevas que ya te hayan convencido...aunque de cualquier modo, cositas como Lunyr dará, si crece sana y se verá, para r promediando y mojándote aún más según creces...muchas serán muy buenos destinos en 6 meses , hay tokens muy muy curráos / ésa es la pax de ETH , él cuida la máquina y os tokens , creatividad e imaginación al poder...y a empujar y cbrir nichos /.

Destines lo que destines a ese capítulo, tú lo petas. Acuérdate de dar chivatazos de coins nuevas y momentums , que aquí va rápido. 

Yo ahora ando del 100 y pico para arriba. VSlice, Roulette token...y Minereum. Con tu criterio y nivel de munición, estudiando entradas por ahí, de Lunyr para atrás...le puedes dar unas hostias de espanto. Fuera de ETH , si ves algo a punto y quieres chequear clientes, wallets, etc...yo a tus órdenes en lo que pueda. Si empujamos algo todos se pueden pillar cosas interesantes con mucho margen de tiempo ...y de ceros , y de emisiones limitadas sin haber zumbado mucho aún.

Suerte y un saludo.


----------



## impacto (9 Jun 2017)

Tengo hoy 7.000 pavos en criptos en Poloniex, obviamente tengo más pero repartido en wallets y otros exchanges. ( En mi cuenta bancaria tengo 1000 euros, me fió más de las criptos que de mi banco y de mi bananero gobierno)

Siempre he tenido dinero en Polo y nunca me ha preocupado lo más mínimo, ( siempre muevo ETC y ETH y siempre todo instantáneo y sin el más mínimo problema, Bittrex o Bithub son bastante más lentos, por lo menos en lo que respecta a mi experiencia) Polo representa en el mundo de las Criptos el exchange mas comercial y con más volumen que existe para shitcoins ( quitando chinos) si Polo Quiebra, la capitalización bajara de 100 a 50 o a 30, no os olvideis que la capitalización es Orientativa, las criptos valen lo que tu creas que vale, (no todas están en el mercado/rueda, por lo tanto ya no es realista) pero si Polo quiebra, un Vertcoin pasara de valer 1 a 0, perderás tu dinero??

El que tenga 100.000 en Bitcoin o en shitcoins perderá muchísisisimo más dinero que yo, y esa gente, tonta no es, esto no es MtGox, Que Polo va a quebrar? Que Coinbase va a quebrar?? já, no sabes el terremoto que eso supondría en el mundo cripto, por cierto, nadie dejaría quebrar nunca un negocio tan rentable, que al final como quien dice, ha empezado a arrancar de manera salvaje este año... Si Polo o Coinbase quiebran, arriad las velas como podais porque significará que han apagado la música y la fiesta se acaba, una "amable invitación" a abandonar el Local, sin que te peguen una paliza. La desinformación es el peor enemigo de las buenas ideas. Y Ya se que me diréis que estoy loco teniendo tanta pasta en Polo, ahora enserio si Polo quiebra, Hay que preguntarse... cuanto valen mis criptos? Valen algo? Dos Criptos: MAGI (XMG) y Voxels (VOX), ejemplos prácticos de lo que significa salir de Polo. Si al Bitcoin le costo recuperarse de MTGox, la quiebra de Polo representaria el fin de la fiesta, saldrían adelante, yo creo firmemente que si, lo que pasa es que un coinfolio de 10.000 se puede ver reducido tranquilamente a 2.000 o incluso menos.. Obviamente es mi opinión, pero como siempre veo rajadas de Polo y nunca del resto ( desde luego no se comportan los gestores de Bittrex mejor que los de Polo...) Si no tienes las claves no son tuyos he leido por ahí, si tienes las claves y no valen nada, para que quieres las claves?? Que pasa Mycellium no nos puede hacer el lio?? He tenido muchos mas probblemas con clientes de OMNI, Jaxx o incluso las terribles esperas de bc.info ... Obviamente todo esto es mi opinión, pero opero con Polo desde que empezo y jamás he tenido el más minimo problema, entiendo que la gente que si no le guste y tal, pero de ahí a desinformar y causar el Pánico... Hago dos preguntas: Alguien sabe que porcentaje de la cadena de ETC se quedo Polo?? de vdd creeis que regalada una cadena que hoy vale 1600 millones más que el popular, puede o más que puede... lo dejarían caer?? Este es el mundo de los listos, el tecnologico, MTGOX hubo uno, y hay era pasta por criptos, BITT o POLO SON CRIPTOS POR CRIPTOS, Estan unidos a las crptos y sus destinos, y cualquier cambio de rumbo o catástrofe, será igualmente malo para todos, DICHO ESTO: *yo recomiendo tener tus monedas en wallets offline, pero si los tienes en Polo no vivas agobiado por si cae o no, porque entonces no serás capaz de disfrutar esta maravillosa fiesta a la que te han invitado... e incluso ahora, es antes que el resto.* Por cierto, la recomendación de la plata es recurrente, llevan años hablando de su futuro como refugio, en la carrera la torpedeaban de bien, y en los últimos 20 años dibuja una gráfica perfectisima de una burbuja, en fase final, para que vale la plata? Que hace la plata, que no consigan unas 20 nuevas aleaciones o tipos de metal que en potencial y caracteristicas la tumban... Alguien invirtio cuando estaba arriba en el grafeno? Si comprabas unos gramos en teoria en unos años te podrias retirar...:no:


----------



## Bocanegra (9 Jun 2017)

un paso a paso para tener unos ripple en un wallet paper vendría como dios a los holderos poco entendidos en la materia, si puede ser, que los ripples sean comprados con bitcoin

unas gracias de antebrazo


----------



## danjian (9 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> *POLONIEX ? :8:*
> 
> Sacalos de ahi echando leches alma de cantaro .
> Poloniex esta apunto de petar ...la cuestion no es " IF " petara quedandose con la pasta y las criptos , la cuestion es " WHEN " ...
> ...



Bitfinex es peor aun que poloniex, de petar alguno estoy convencido de que seria Bitfinex :XX: y por cierto coinbase/gdax es de los exchanges/wallet más fiables ahora mismo, de donde sacas que va a petar? :bla:


----------



## Depeche (9 Jun 2017)

Mis NXT van como un tiro, han llegado a mi objetivo de 4.000 satochi pero parece que van a subir mucho más durante este mes, para principio de julio tiene grandes novedades que presentará.
Por otro lado Ripple no acaba de subir, tendré paciencia.
Mis últimas 2 adquisiciones de las que espero importante subida es BCY y Doge.


----------



## davitin (9 Jun 2017)

Eth esta cogiendo carrerilla otra vez, acaba de pasar los 270 dolares.

Desde luego ETH y BITCOIN son una puta mina...este ultimo a subido mil dolares en el ultimo mes...Yo ya me creo lo del webot ese, que dice que en 2018 subira a 13000 dolares::


----------



## common sense (9 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Eth esta cogiendo carrerilla otra vez, acaba de pasar los 270 dolares.



Han entrado 2billones mas en criptos, solo en las ultimas horas. Ni un viernes a ultima hora descansa esto, la bolsa por lo menos cierra el finde. Claramente me estoy enganchando.


----------



## davitin (9 Jun 2017)

common sense dijo:


> Han entrado 2billones mas en criptos, solo en las ultimas horas. Ni un viernes a ultima hora descansa esto, la bolsa por lo menos cierra el finde. Claramente me estoy enganchando.



Yo diria que el grueso de lo que entra va a bitcoin y a eht...con el resto de monedas se puede jugar, pero la inversion que te puede hacer rico es bitcoin y eth.

Si la capitalizacion global acbase multiplicandose por varias veces su valor, otras monedas como ripple tambien harian rico a mucha gente.

Yo estoy convencido de que no estamos en una burbuja, es mas, aunque el rollo de las criptos lleve ya unos años, los que estamos entrando en esto en las ultimas semanas nos podemos considerar pioneros, no "primigenios" como algunos, pero desde luego somos de los ultimos que aun pueden pillar barato y sacar una buena tajada con relativamente poco dinero.


----------



## paketazo (9 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Yo diria que el grueso de lo que entra va a bitcoin y a eht...con el resto de monedas se puede jugar, pero la inversion que te puede hacer rico es bitcoin y eth.
> 
> Si la capitalizacion global acbase multiplicandose por varias veces su valor, otras monedas como ripple tambien harian rico a mucha gente.
> 
> Yo estoy convencido de que no estamos en una burbuja, es mas, aunque el rollo de las criptos lleve ya unos años, los que estamos entrando en esto en las ultimas semanas nos podemos considerar pioneros, no "primigenios" como algunos, pero desde luego somos de los ultimos que aun pueden pillar barato y sacar una buena tajada con relativamente poco dinero.





Las burbujas prácticamente nadie las detecta hasta que estallan...y aún así, muchos son reacios a aceptarlo hasta que el "cotarro" se ha desmoronado un 80%.

Del mismo modo, es complicado identificarlas, ya que una cosa es que el precio de algo aumente rápido, y otra muy diferente que la capitalización global de ese mercado se dispare de manera general.

Yo personalmente no puedo identificar claramente en que punto estamos, lo que es evidente y si solo nos basamos en la capitalización total, es que ha aumentado "exponencialmente" en los últimos meses, y eso es una muestra de que podemos estar en modo burbuja ya.

Si la pendiente de una curva ascendente se incrementa con el paso del tiempo del modo que lo hace la capitalización, estamos en zona "peligrosa"

Esas zonas peligrosas, son perfectas para ganar dinero rápido, ya que pueden perdurar en el tiempo semanas, meses...

Mirad la curva del oro del 2008 al 2011

La del BTC en el 2013

Nasdaq 1998-2001

...


Podríamos poner multitud de gráficos idénticos...salida explosiva y rápida, y bajada rápida en primera instancia, pero luego goteo largo a la baja.







Esta gráfica es "la de siempre"

¿hasta dónde?

ya me gustaría a mi saberlo, pero como os dije en el pasado, no le queda mucha cuerda a este ritmo...

Bien es cierto, y lo acepto, que esto es algo nuevo. Algo sin punto de comparación en el pasado...una nueva economía, un nuevo sistema de pagos, de contratos, de todo...y por eso soy cauto, y acepto que pueda mantenerse un tiempo.

Como os digo siempre, mi deformación profesional y los "palos" sufridos, me han enseñado a no ver lo que todos ven y dan por bueno...y quizá por eso deje de disfrutar como debiera.

Mientras...surfeemos la ola


----------



## Depeche (9 Jun 2017)

Crypto Birds S01E01 en Crypto Birds en mp3(09/06 a las 14:36:39) 01:45:51 19171634 - iVoox


----------



## davitin (9 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Las burbujas prácticamente nadie las detecta hasta que estallan...y aún así, muchos son reacios a aceptarlo hasta que el "cotarro" se ha desmoronado un 80%.
> 
> Del mismo modo, es complicado identificarlas, ya que una cosa es que el precio de algo aumente rápido, y otra muy diferente que la capitalización global de ese mercado se dispare de manera general.
> 
> ...



Pero como va a ser una burbuja, si todavia no ha entrado pasta de verdad del "mundo real"?

Estoy mirando una pagina web...en el 2013, solo las 20 primeras bolsas mundiales acumulaban 55 billones (billones europeos, no americanos) de dolares en capitalizacion...la capitalizacion actual de las criptos es de 0.1 billones (billones europeos) de dolares....

Estamos hablando de que las criptos es un porcentaje ridiculo de las inversiones bursatiles mundiales,los grandes fondos de inversion todavia no han entrado a saco en las criptos, todavia el dinero que entra es de 4 frikis y de algunos ricachones que le meten pasta a esto.

Cuando empiece a entrar dinero a saco de inversionistas de las principales bolsas mundiales nos vamos a cagar, y cuando se empiece a usar masivamente para meter el dinero del trafico de armas, drogas y como paraiso fiscal alternativo nos vamos a cagar doblemente.

Yo ya empiezo a creerme lo que he escuchado a algun visionario, que el bitcoin puede acabar valiendo 100.000 dolares y burradas por el estilo, es perfectamente posible.


----------



## paketazo (9 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Pero como va a ser una burbuja, si todavia no ha entrado pasta de verdad del "mundo real"?
> 
> Estoy mirando una pagina web...en el 2013, solo las 20 primeras bolsas mundiales acumulaban 55 billones (billones europeos, no americanos) de dolares en capitalizacion...la capitalizacion actual de las criptos es de 0.1 billones (billones europeos) de dolares....
> 
> ...




Discrepo en tu afirmación...no es necesario que entre una burrada de dinero para que el sector tenga un incremento exponencial en su capitalización.

No hace falta que entre el 10% del fiat en este mercado para que esté en modo burbuja...como no hizo falta que entrase en la plata en el 2011 o en el BTC en el 2013

Acaso el mercado inmobiliario antes de estallar piensas que acumulaba el 10% de las reservas de valor...no, no hizo falta, simplemente la curva tomo pendiente ascendente exponencial, y se colapsó.

lo que hoy vale 1, mañana 2 y pasado 4, y luego 16...el sistema llega a un punto de aversión al riesgo que supera el apetito por el beneficio.

Es simplemente psicología económica. Tu ves a ETH pasar de 1 a 10 y piensas...¡joder! ahora ya no subirá más, paso...pero la ves a 50 y piensas...vaya, y si se va a 100...luego en 100 piensas...ahora ya no va más, esto se descojona fijo y pasa a 200...entonces dices...me subo ya...esto es un chollo...

Pero en todo mercado lo que alguien compra es por que alguien lo vende, pero llega un momento que no se vende a un precio exorbitado, y es entonces cuando empieza a bajar...no hay más ciencia.

¿esperas comparar los mercados crypto con la deuda mundial?

Quizá debieras compararlo con otros mercados diferentes como el comex, o el PIB de España, o lo que factura Amazon ... es complicado.

Tu lo ves de un modo optimista, que puede sea el correcto, yo lo trato de extrapolar a otros mercados y a sucesos pasados...puede que sea un defecto, y probablemente un error por mi parte.

Un saludo.


----------



## davitin (9 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Discrepo en tu afirmación...no es necesario que entre una burrada de dinero para que el sector tenga un incremento exponencial en su capitalización.
> 
> No hace falta que entre el 10% del fiat en este mercado para que esté en modo burbuja...como no hizo falta que entrase en la plata en el 2011 o en el BTC en el 2013
> 
> ...



Ya...te entiendo...el vendedor puede decir que su activo vale mil millones y que luego nadie se lo compre por que psicologicamente acojona meterse en ello, en algun momento bajaria abruptamente el precio para adaptarse a la demanda...es asi?

De todos modos, como tu dices estamos hablando de algo muy diferente a todo lo anterior...primeramente esto es algo que ahora esta en pañales, las criptos apenas tienen uso en el mundo real pero en breve lo van a tener de forma masiva (materializado por la tecnologia blockchain de eth y otras), es algo que acabara afectando a la gente de la calle, una transformacion de internet, por lo tanto hay algo solido detras, no es simple humo...y estos precios que vemos ahora son sin aplicaciones reales todavia, cuando se empiece a usar la blockchain para todo, ahi sera cuando obtendremos el valor real (mucho mas elevado que el actual).

De ahi mi optimismo.

Y repito, tambien esta el tema del blanqueo de dinero (ya se que hablar de esto no es muy etico, pero negarlo es absurdo, es algo que esta ahi), que va a ser brutal cuando los defraudadores y traficantes se den cuenta que es mas facil tener sus millones metidos en bitcoin que tenerlos en un bidon de plastico enterrados en una huerta de colombia...solo en ese "tipo de cosas" hay tanta pasta como en varias de las mayores bolsas bursatiles del mundo.


----------



## Panko21 (9 Jun 2017)

Como va lo de wallets ofline para altcoins? Xq quiero sacarlos de bitrex y nobse si podría pasarlos a paperwallet


----------



## juli (9 Jun 2017)

A ver...yo creo que la gente que entre cada vez va a ir más a ETH , pues ETH y BTC son admitidas como palabras mayores...y aparte, todas las demás. Y en ese espíritu van a entrar tropcoentos mil. Y cualquiera puede hacerse con un ether...con un BTC, no.

Ya ahí...el asalto en cascada a los tokens va a ser descomunal. Como en las rebajas, cuando la gente sale a ello y vuelve con lo que sea, aunque ni lo necesite ni tenga que ver con su idea inicial...pero con algo que exprese "su triunfo" .

Respecto al tema de burbuja o no, galgos y podencos. Lo que creo que es más que recomendable es postear modos de pasar a cash o metales desde aquí para ir gestionando el riesgo de que pete la historia , cuestión que ahora mismo me importa un huevo, sinceramente. Eso sí es importante.

Alguien puede exponer 2 ó 3 formas HÄBILES , CONTRASTADAS, de sacar BTC , a la que supongo experiencia y esa cuestión esuelta, u otras a fiat ? 

Gracias.


----------



## davitin (9 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> A ver...yo creo que la gente que entre cada vez va a ir más a ETH , pues ETH y BTC son admitidas como palabras mayores...y aparte, todas las demás. Y en ese espíritu van a entrar tropcoentos mil. Y cualquiera puede hacerse con un ether...con un BTC, no.
> 
> Ya ahí...el asalto en cascada a los tokens va a ser descomunal. Como en las rebajas, cuando la gente sale a ello y vuelve con lo que sea, aunque ni lo necesite ni tenga que ver con su idea inicial...pero con algo que exprese "su triunfo" .
> 
> ...



Una puntualizacion...

Lo de que bitcoin "esta muy caro" y "no se puede acceder" a el es algo mas bien psicologico...hay que recordar que las monedas virtuales no son "objetos" monoliticos...se pueden comprar por fracciones.

Si tienes solo 500 euros, puedes comprar 500 euros "de bitcoin" y beneficiarte igualmente de sus subidas...mas bien lo que hay que tener en cuenta son los porcentajes de subida de cada moneda y el dinero total que tengas invertido en ellas, no las "unidades completas" de la cripto en si misma.

Es dificil abstraerse de las "manias" que hemos adquirido tras toda una vida usando dinero fiat fisico.

Pd: Para sacar dinero, o bien lo sacas de forma "oficial" a traves de un exchange directo a tu cuenta, o bien utilizas localbitcoin para vender en mano (quedas con el comprador, el te paga en mano y en ese momento con el movil transfieres los bitcoins)...por cierto, hay algo que lleva tiempo rondandome la cabeza...y si hacemos un hilo de compra-venta de altcoins en mano, como ya han hecho antes con las mondas de plata? se trataria de quedar entre foreros, pagar en mano y hacer la transferencia delante del comprador, usando un movil o un tablet, se puede hacer, creariamos un nuevo mercado.


----------



## Divad (9 Jun 2017)

@Claudius: Con Vox entré antes que POLO la sacase de la cesta (0.00003092), tiene que tener una buena tirada si lo que ves por VR es tan real que hasta te crees que estás follando :Baile: Solo les faltará añadir las extensiones para estimular las zonas y ya sería la hostia ::

Comparto el mismo punto de vista que Davison (bien en cambiarte la etiqueta que tenías )

Las burbujas en la era digital no existen, son correcciones "sanas" para hacer creer que existen burbujas. El Sistema todavía está desarrollándose para la entrada masiva de dinero fiduciario, es obvio que llegará el día que nadie querrá volver al FIAT y los últimos que se queden tendrán una RBU para que vayan tirando.

Las correcciones son ofertas para todos para que te subas al barco, después no sirve de nada fustigarse por no haberse movido.


----------



## gurrumino (9 Jun 2017)

A ver si alguien sabe que pasa aquí, estoy siguiendo un tuto para instalar Jaxx para ethereum ya que quiero comprar un cacho, el caso es que al generar la clave privada de 12 palabras en vez de palabras aparecen un montón de números y letras todas juntas, ¿que es esto?.


----------



## Claudius (9 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Ya...te entiendo...el vendedor puede decir que su activo vale mil millones y que luego nadie se lo compre por que psicologicamente acojona meterse en ello, en algun momento bajaria abruptamente el precio para adaptarse a la demanda...es asi?
> 
> De todos modos, como tu dices estamos hablando de algo muy diferente a todo lo anterior...primeramente esto es algo que ahora esta en pañales, las criptos apenas tienen uso en el mundo real pero en breve lo van a tener de forma masiva (materializado por la tecnologia blockchain de eth y otras), es algo que acabara afectando a la gente de la calle, una transformacion de internet, por lo tanto hay algo solido detras, no es simple humo...y estos precios que vemos ahora son sin aplicaciones reales todavia, cuando se empiece a usar la blockchain para todo, ahi sera cuando obtendremos el valor real (mucho mas elevado que el actual).
> 
> ...



Es complicado, tomar posturas, la de paketazo conservadora y la tuya optimista, pero es mejor mirar números, y señales.

Para mi, el pistoletazo de salida ha sido 2 eventos, 

El primero es el nuevo status quo de Japón con las cryptodivisas, se las trate como moneda, no solo Bitcoin, ojo a esto, que los medios sensacionalistas siempre hablan de Bitcoin.

Estamos hablando de una de las 5 economías más influyentes del mundo.

Y lo más importante, que ha abierto el pistoletazo, porque el resto de economías mundiales, van a tener que regular de forma favorable el sector de una u otra forma si no quiere perder competitividad.

Y 2 más desapercibido, la foto de Vitalik con Putin en la misma mesa. Qué hace que el gigante ruso dormido en el sector empieza a postularse.

También como he comentado hay que distinguir 3 categorías:

1) blue chip: btc, eth y alguna otra

2) Alt-coin que aspiran a ser blue

3) shit-coin que aspiran a ser Alt

Riesgo de menos alto a más alto.

También me he postulado y reafirmo, que habrá tokens con influencias geográficas de uso, por idiosincrasia del token respecto al área, así como existen las app de mensajería whastapp es dominande en Europa pero en Japón, es Line.
Y esta hipótesis es debido a que países intentará ganar ventaja tecnológica, esto es como la carrera tecnológica en cohetes post-2GM entre urss-usa.

Deloitte dice que no hay burbuja, y otros medios curiosamente la mayoría 'prensa' especialista en crypto dice que si.

Y aquí como en todos los mercados hay ballenas, unas provienen de FIAT y otros son mineros, y el perfil de ballena es muy distinto, ya que unas llevan corbata y otras camiseta y su forma de pensar también.

Lo que está claro, es que todo va a estar supeditado como siempre a la formación en el uso, que es la brecha, la generación Z (post milleniam) serán los que las usen. Y eso son unos 10 años vista, mirándolo desde el prisma B2C en el B2B, la explosión va a ser *inminente* por el ahorro de costes en todo tipo de áreas, no solo la banca, sino seguros, y las posibilidades también para los estados.

Si hay Burbuja, y habéis echo los deberes ROI+10/20% a FIAT no hay que tener miedos.

Qué es subrealista? cierto, pero lo es que el partido que gobierna esté todos los días en prensa por corrupción, el rescate encubierto al Popular, y tantas cosas que ocurren.

Sois afortunados, respecto a vuestros vecinos, amigos y familiares pero tenéis-emos miedo a salir de nuestro estado de confort, y no se concibe que cribémos el agua y encontréis pepitas, y más pepitas, porque esas aguas están vírgenes pero cada vez hay más y más buscadores de pepitas, pero el río es largo.


----------



## p_pin (9 Jun 2017)

Para el tema del anonimato... estoy pensando darme de alta en coinbase... vosotros ponéis datos reales en el alta en sitios tipo coinbase,xapo?


----------



## djun (9 Jun 2017)

gurrumino dijo:


> A ver si alguien sabe que pasa aquí, estoy siguiendo un tuto para instalar Jaxx para ethereum ya que quiero comprar un cacho, el caso es que al generar la clave privada de 12 palabras en vez de palabras aparecen un montón de números y letras todas juntas, ¿que es esto?.



No sé decirte, pero como sugerencia cierra Jaxx y vuelve a repetir el proceso desde cero abriendo nuevamanete el Jaxx.


----------



## gurrumino (9 Jun 2017)

djun dijo:


> No sé decirte, pero como sugerencia cierra Jaxx y vuelve a repetir el proceso desde cero abriendo nuevamanete el Jaxx.



Gracias. Ya lo he hecho pero me vuelve a generar la misma secuencia de caracteres.


----------



## djun (9 Jun 2017)

gurrumino dijo:


> Gracias. Ya lo he hecho pero me vuelve a generar la misma secuencia de caracteres.



Échale un vistazo al vídeo para ver si el proceso lo has seguido de la misma manera. O quizás, descárgate la billetera otra vez.

Jaxx billetera de bitcoin y altcoins - YouTube


----------



## gurrumino (9 Jun 2017)

djun dijo:


> Échale un vistazo al vídeo para ver si el proceso lo has seguido de la misma manera. O quizás, descárgate la billetera otra vez.
> 
> Jaxx billetera de bitcoin y altcoins - YouTube



Lo ,unico que he hecho distinto al video ha sido aceptar la política de privacidad etc sin mirarlas, y hacer el proceso automático o expres en vez de custom.

La desinstalaré y voveré a empezar.
Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## san_miguel (9 Jun 2017)

Hola, ¿Que opinais de 1st blood? La han puesto hace muy poco en bittrex. ¿Tiene recorrido?

Un saludo.


----------



## impacto (9 Jun 2017)

gurrumino dijo:


> A ver si alguien sabe que pasa aquí, estoy siguiendo un tuto para instalar Jaxx para ethereum ya que quiero comprar un cacho, el caso es que al generar la clave privada de 12 palabras en vez de palabras aparecen un montón de números y letras todas juntas, ¿que es esto?.



Creo que a lo que te refieres es tu clave publica, la dirección de recepción de tus token, eso es lo que estas viendo, si quieres generar tu semilla o verla tienes que ir a tools/herramientas y salvarla desde ahí.

---------- Post added 09-jun-2017 at 22:02 ----------




san_miguel dijo:


> Hola, ¿Que opinais de 1st blood? La han puesto hace muy poco en bittrex. ¿Tiene recorrido?
> 
> Un saludo.



Es alabada su madre??
Alabado sea Ethereum jajajaj

Edito: Por si no se me entiende: Si, de todas maneras depende de lo que estes buscando igual no es la más recomendable


----------



## davitin (9 Jun 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> Hola, ¿Que opinais de 1st blood? La han puesto hace muy poco en bittrex. ¿Tiene recorrido?
> 
> Un saludo.



Yo lo pille en 60 centavos cuando estaba en Lqui y ahora esta creo entorno a un dolar con quince o un dolar con veinte, yo creo que si tiene recorrido, si lo meten en poloniex subira mas.


----------



## san_miguel (9 Jun 2017)

¿Eso es un si?:

---------- Post added 09-jun-2017 at 20:26 ----------




davitin dijo:


> Yo lo pille en 60 centavos cuando estaba en Lqui y ahora esta creo entorno a un dolar con quince o un dolar con veinte, yo creo que si tiene recorrido, si lo meten en poloniex subira mas.



Va por un 1,08 dolares.


----------



## Depeche (9 Jun 2017)

Dentro de BlackCoin en 17300 aprovechando retroceso desde 24200


----------



## favelados (9 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Respecto al tema de burbuja o no, galgos y podencos. Lo que creo que es más que recomendable es postear modos de pasar a cash o metales desde aquí para ir gestionando el riesgo de que pete la historia , cuestión que ahora mismo me importa un huevo, sinceramente. Eso sí es importante.
> 
> Alguien puede exponer 2 ó 3 formas HÄBILES , CONTRASTADAS, de sacar BTC , a la que supongo experiencia y esa cuestión esuelta, u otras a fiat ?
> 
> Gracias.



Intercambio entre particulares es la salida natural.

A cambio de dinero, oro, plata.... o sexo


----------



## MM Trainer (9 Jun 2017)

Supongo que es de perogrullo, pero el hecho de que el market capital sea de 100.000 millones, no quiere decir ni mucho menos que hayan entrado 100.000 millones de Fiat. 

Lo digo porque he visto comentarios diciendo que han entrado 2 billones (USA) últimamente. 

Nosotros si quisiéramos podríamos doblar el market capital en un dia. Solo hace falta crear una moneda con el supply de ripple y comprar cada unidad a 3 dólares. 

De forma anàloga, el market capital podría potencialmente bajar a casi 0. Si saliera una noticia chunga y todo el mundo quisiera vender sus bitcoins y solo una persona quisiera comprarlos por 1 céntimo, con que se hagan algunas transacciones a 1 céntimo, el market capital de bitcoins sería de 1,6 millones. 

Afortunadamente para todos, yo creo que aquí el 99% de la gente viene a ganar pero sin vistas a convertirlo en Fiat a corto plazo, por esto todo sube. 

Pero a la que un porcentaje superior (de dinero) que entra quiera salir, estaremos jodidos


----------



## Chicosalchicha (9 Jun 2017)

Yo meti 2,5k el mes pasado y no he sacado nada, si caigo caere con todo, total tampoco me iban a sacar de pobre ese dinero, pero quiero vivir esto todo lo q pueda.

A todos nos parece extraño como se mueve esto, mas a mi q hace un mes ni sabia q era un exchange, la cosa es q tenemos mas posibilidades de ganar q de perder, yo estaba en las apuestas y eso si q era sufrir para ganar, aqui voy a sentarme y disfrutar del big bang.


----------



## orbeo (10 Jun 2017)

Se me a ocurrido curiosear la web de Ripple y veo dos cosas:

1. Que desde el subidón del 17 de mayo no levanta cabeza, poco a poco para abajo.
2. Que en Poloniex se tradea casi el 40% de todos los exchanges, esperemos que el señor Polo no se costipe, pq como le entre un virus ya la hemos liao.

Voy a comprar algo de ETH y estaba pensando dejar algo (poco) para Ripple, ya tuve durante unos días pero las vendí sin pérdidas justo antes que empezaran a bajar, y la verdad que sigo sin verlo claro, no le veo ninguna tendencia de ir para arriba.


----------



## Depeche (10 Jun 2017)

Ripple está consolidando para iniciar un tramo importante al alza.


----------



## juli (10 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Si hay Burbuja, y habéis echo los deberes ROI+10/20% a FIAT no hay que tener miedos.



Hola Claudius. La muchísimas gracias ya por delante por todo lo bueno que nos has regalado aquí. Un lujazo.

Hablas del ROI con toda naturalidad, pero...podrías poner 2 ó3 ejemplos standard concretos para haer ese ROI contante y sonante ? / tarjetas, exchanges, etc .../. Ten en cuenta que muchos de aquí practicamente sólo nos gobernamos en meter / :o / y hasta en exchanges de intercambio...así que estamos asolutamente "pez" en esas cuestiones que otros dan por sentadas.

Por supuesto, petición extensible a cualquiera que pudiera aportar experiencia en ese sentido / tarjetas, exchanges, sus retrasos, comisiones o cualquier otro aspecto a considerar, etc .../ .

Un saludo.


----------



## Morsa (10 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Hola Claudius. La muchísimas gracias ya por delante por todo lo bueno que nos has regalado aquí. Un lujazo.
> 
> Hablas del ROI con toda naturalidad, pero...podrías poner 2 ó3 ejemplos standard concretos para haer ese ROI cotante y sonante ? / tarjetas, exchanges, etc .../. Ten en cuenta que muchos de aquí practicamente sólo nos gobernamos en meter...y estamos asolutamente "pez" en esas cuestiones.
> 
> ...



Japón está precioso en esta época del año Juli, sacas unos vuelos con BTC, ves mundo, te vas a los parques de Nara con la mujer y vuelves con el dinero que te ha sobrado :: 

Ah, y las tarjetas se pueden enviar en navidad...

Alguien con GNT? Me gusta mucho el concepto, aunque ya ha tirado un poco..


----------



## juli (10 Jun 2017)

MM Trainer dijo:


> Supongo que es de perogrullo, pero el hecho de que el market capital sea de 100.000 millones, no quiere decir ni mucho menos que hayan entrado 100.000 millones de Fiat.
> 
> Lo digo porque he visto comentarios diciendo que han entrado 2 billones (USA) últimamente.
> 
> ...



Afortunadamente ni un 5% de quien abra coinmarketcap por primera vez va a estar en consonancia con tus acertadísimas palabaras...:fiufiu:

Hospitalidad manda.


----------



## paketazo (10 Jun 2017)

*juli* tampoco tengas prisa hombre...para ese ROI, si no lo has hecho ya, pues puedes usar varios métodos.

El ideal...localbitcoins en mano...si no via SEPA, puedes alegar que has vendido unos muebles viejos, ordenadores, bicicletas...no todo en un día evidentemente.

También sabiendo como has entrado, puedes salir...me explico, has comprado via trasferencia SEPA en kraken enviando 3000€...pues quitas hasta 3000€ ... ese dinero solo lo has movido de A a B y de regreso a A...tienes justificante de eso fijo en la propia web y en tu banco.

Tarjetas de esas que nos linkeaba Claudius creo que era...para ir a comer al McDonalds... 

Pero no te precipites...si esto sigue su hoja de ruta, en unos meses podrás comprar en las principales plataformas lo que quieras...televisores, ropa, comida...y ahí estará la clave de todo, pues tu no trasformas tus cryptos en divisa fiat, si no en bienes de consumo final...ojo, que no hablo de comprarse un Lamborghini como el Roger Ver...hablo de gastos cotidianos... 

Y el que tenga la santa suerte de pegar un pelotazo y superar las 7 cifras, si no tiene huevos de aguantar, pues gestor fiscal al canto y a declarar plusvalías del modo que mejor convenga...

Si en ese peor de los casos Montorillo me birla 220.000€ y en mi cuenta quedan 780.000€, pues que sea el peor de mis males.

Un saludo, y tranquilidad.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (10 Jun 2017)

Yo llevo en esto unos 10 días, y lo que más me jode es la lentitud de algunos exchanges para verificar tus datos y empezar a operar. En Coinbase fue imposible verificarme. En Btc Direct fue más rápido, pero solo se podrían comprar con FIAT BTC, Ether y LTC, Compré sólo algo de Ether. 

Litebit fue algo más rápido pero usé transferencia bancaria (menos comisión) pero tuve que esperar 2 días (con el agravio que Waves ha subido un 10% en ese tiempo). Les llega el dinero pero, sorpresa, me piden que verifique soy el titular de la cuenta haciendo un ingreso de 0.01 con una clave :: Me piden que verifique que el soy el titular de una cuenta de donde previamente les he enviado pasta. Eso sí, espero que respeten el precio de Waves de hoy a las 13.00h, y no esperen a darme las Waves cuando me confirmen cuenta, lo mismo pierdo un 30% en la espera 

Y luego Kraken, llevo 4 días esperando para que me verifiquen los datos.

Hay muchas criptos que me gustaría comprar pero con lo lentos que son los Exchanges es un puto engorro y pierdes dinero comprando tan tarde. Supongo que pago el precio de no haber entrado en la criptos mucho antes.


----------



## juli (10 Jun 2017)

Morsa dijo:


> Japón está precioso en esta época del año Juli, sacas unos vuelos con BTC, ves mundo, te vas a los parques de Nara con la mujer y vuelves con el dinero que te ha sobrado ::
> 
> Ah, y las tarjetas se pueden enviar en navidad...
> 
> Alguien con GNT? Me gusta mucho el concepto, aunque ya ha tirado un poco..



De fuera, 10.000 pavos máximo sin declarar. Además, paso de películas, quiero cash sano, legal y cotidiano...y lo más rápido posible.

Por cierto, a mí ya lo del anonimato me da igual. Luz , taquígrafos y hasta le pag el café al agente tributario de turno , lo último que se me ocurriría es buscarme problemas.: Eso sí, quiero medios seguros y quiero hacer un ROI cagando leches. 

Sabes de tarjetas de BTC que funcionen como la seda ? El anonimato,recomendable e importante...pero secundario, vamos. Tarjetas para estar en liquidez, no para compritas.

Lo de GNT ...era para mí ? Por delante que estoy agradecidísmo, Morsa, pero te rogaría claridad en este punto...es fundamental para tener la tranquilidad precisa para seguir en el ajo, bastante absorvente y estresante a ratos es ya.

No sé, cómo va lo de los exchanes? Cuánto tardan ? De qué va éso de los límites ? / El otro día me recomedaron una tarjeta de 1000 pavos de límite TOTAL... :: 

EN fin, cualquier medio plenaemnte operativo y solvente será bienvenido.


----------



## davitin (10 Jun 2017)

ETH en 280...hoy toca rally.


----------



## Depeche (10 Jun 2017)

BLK ya lo tenemos en 20.400


----------



## juli (10 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Yo llevo en esto unos 10 días, y lo que más me jode es la lentitud de algunos exchanges para verificar tus datos y empezar a operar. En Coinbase fue imposible verificarme. En Btc Direct fue más rápido, pero solo se podrían comprar con FIAT BTC, Ether y LTC, Compré sólo algo de Ether.
> 
> Litebit fue algo más rápido pero usé transferencia bancaria (menos comisión) pero tuve que esperar 2 días (con el agravio que Waves ha subido un 10% en ese tiempo). Les llega el dinero pero, sorpresa, me piden que verifique soy el titular de la cuenta haciendo un ingreso de 0.01 con una clave :: Me piden que verifique que el soy el titular de una cuenta de donde previamente les he enviado pasta. Eso sí, espero que respeten el precio de Waves de hoy a las 13.00h, y no esperen a darme las Waves cuando me confirmen cuenta, lo mismo pierdo un 30% en la espera
> 
> ...



No sé cómo os marcais esas esperas. Yo a veces troco a pérddas en los exchanges sabiendo que en horas...o un día, recuperaba posiciones en alguno coin...y me paso a otras con perfil de total oprtunidad que para esas horas ya han trilpicado lo que palmas. Y a veces es la diferencia de marcarte un "Por equis" a entrar tarde y jugar con decenas en porcentajes...y ese ratio es el que va a gobernar tu andadura posterior en una moneda, hay que optimizarlo a toda costa.

Sé que esto no es muy académico, pero lo último a obviar, entiendo, es que estamos en medio de una coyuntura que no se repetirá y hay que exprimir.

A mí al menos, hasta ahora me funciona. Cuando los retornos sean de decimales, ya hablaremos. Y no espero una semana para una entrada ni borracho,vamos. Puedes tirar de bitcointalk, de localbitcoins...en fin...hay recursos, entiendo.

---------- Post added 10-jun-2017 at 01:06 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> *
> 
> Si en ese peor de los casos Montorillo me birla 220.000€ y en mi cuenta quedan 780.000€, pues que sea el peor de mis males.
> 
> Un saludo, y tranquilidad.*



*

SIn problema en estar a bien con la agencia tributaria. De hecho,ésa es buena parte de la tranquilidad que busco. 

Tarjetas SOLVENTES y metal. sí me interesarían.*


----------



## davitin (10 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> De fuera, 10.000 pavos máximo sin declarar. Además, paso de películas, quiero cash sano, legal y cotidiano...y lo más rápido posible.
> 
> Por cierto, a mí ya lo del anonimato me da igual. Luz , taquígrafos y hasta le pag el café al agente tributario de turno , lo último que se me ocurriría es buscarme problemas.: Eso sí, quiero medios seguros y quiero hacer un ROI cagando leches.
> 
> ...



Pienso igual que tu...imagina que te sacas no se, 200k o 400k o mas de dolares...si tienes que ir escondiendote para poder usarlos, como si los hubieses robado o como si hubieses hecho algo malo, menuda puta mierda...pagas los impuestos que tengas que pagar y a vivir que son dos dias.


----------



## djun (10 Jun 2017)

*juli*, esta tarjeta tengo entendido que es buena:
Ripple Debit Card | Make Everything Simple

Quizás alguien la pueda comentar.


También aquí tienes una comparativa de tarjetas:
Bad Request


----------



## juli (10 Jun 2017)

Por cierto...un breve inciso de conspiranoia on fire :

Alguien se ha parado a pensar, que mientras todo quisqui miraba dónde se ubicaría la opípara delegación UE de la City londinense / y tal vez al dedo / a la que Uk renunciaba estúpidamente con su Brexit , ellos no estaban montando la Singapur a la olla expréss europea a tiro de lapo, media hora de avión y un guiño de blockchain ?

Ayyy...ese Brexit a trancas y barrancas que colaron de la cena al desayuno... :


----------



## san_miguel (10 Jun 2017)

LBC volando hacia los 30000

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (10 Jun 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> LBC volando hacia los 30000
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



Conoces alguna wallet para esa coin ?


----------



## san_miguel (10 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Conoces alguna wallet para esa coin ?



De momento no. Estoy indagando.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (10 Jun 2017)

Subiendo tras el cien...si no hay barrida pronto y se mete en él, el zurriagazo con su miniemisión puede ser de aúpa.

Un Shatoshi para una LUNYR in flames. 



Spoiler



[youtube]mKYBdAooRoY[/youtube]


----------



## davitin (10 Jun 2017)

Alguien puede explicar que pasa o que no pasa con ETC CLASIC?


----------



## orbeo (10 Jun 2017)

Depeche dijo:


> Ripple está consolidando para iniciar un tramo importante al alza.



Parece ser que a habido un hackeo gordo de Ripples en Coinpayments Inc, no se si tendrá algo que ver con la bajada, por que si es así quizá sea un buen momento para aprovechar y cargar


----------



## san_miguel (10 Jun 2017)

Este fin de semana subida potencial de STEEM.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hoppe (10 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Alguien puede explicar que pasa o que no pasa con ETC CLASIC?



ETC lleva desde fin de mes consolidando su posicion, moviendose entre sus fibonacci 50 y 61.8.

Tiene una resistencia importante en su 61.8%, que coincide mas o menos en los 18$, y esa resistencia ya la ha testeado varias veces.

A la vez tambien vemos una timida pero visible tendencia alcista, con minimos crecientes.

Aguanta que a la que menos te lo esperes hará un buen pump. No se si hasta los 28$, para continuar con el historico 10% de ETH, pero subirá. Yo al menos tengo ahi metidos 4K y estoy tranquilo.


----------



## Donald Draper (10 Jun 2017)

Os leo comentar sobre tokens que son exclusivos para sectores -videojuegos, música, videos y tal-, pero no me queda claro qué valor aportan sobre BTC y qué haría indispensable su uso frente a éste. 

No sé si me estoy explicando...

Por cierto, el 27 hay una conferencia sobre blockchain y crypto en Atocha, iré para allá a ver qué cuentan. Y a ver si hay 'listos' jeje.


----------



## tio_argyle (10 Jun 2017)

Una pregunta, ¿qué criterios seguís a la hora de buscar entre las "desconocidas" para monitorearlas un tiempo y buscar momentos de compra? 
Buscais coins que lleven un mínimo de meses de desarrollo... aspectos de su ICO... próximos anuncios que puedan hacer los desarrolladores... ¿en qué os basáis para filtrar? Pretendo dedicar un tiempo a ésto.
Gracias.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (10 Jun 2017)

Donald Draper dijo:


> Os leo comentar sobre tokens que son exclusivos para sectores -videojuegos, música, videos y tal-, pero no me queda claro qué valor aportan sobre BTC y qué haría indispensable su uso frente a éste.
> 
> No sé si me estoy explicando...
> 
> Por cierto, el 27 hay una conferencia sobre blockchain y crypto en Atocha, iré para allá a ver qué cuentan. Y a ver si hay 'listos' jeje.



Más info por favor, no me pilla muy lejos y quizá acuda.

Saludos, gracias.


----------



## Claudius (10 Jun 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> 2. Que en Poloniex se tradea casi el 40% de todos los exchanges, esperemos que el señor Polo no se costipe, pq como le entre un virus ya la hemos liao.



Pues lleva estornudando varias semanas, y va a más. Solo hay ver reddit..


----------



## paketazo (10 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Pues lleva estornudando varias semanas, y va a más. Solo hay ver reddit..



A mi en kraken todavía no me han aclarado lo de mi cuenta...sigue congeladita y con 10 Dash que ahora mismo ya son casi 1500$...y leyendo en foros, hay la nitra de quejas y problemas con entradas y salidas de capitales.

Los exchangers son necesarios para crear un mercado, pero fuera de esto, las monedas en el wallet. 

Yo ahora mismo ni el 5% en exchangers...eso sí, cada cual que controle su riesgo del mejor modo que considere.


En cuanto a mis queridas Dash...algo aburridillas últimamente, ha habido incremento de masternodos notable y ATH de wallets...a mi me han degradado del 5010 a casi 5100

Un saludo


----------



## Claudius (10 Jun 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Parece ser que a habido un hackeo gordo de Ripples en Coinpayments Inc, no se si tendrá algo que ver con la bajada, por que si es así quizá sea un buen momento para aprovechar y cargar



fuente, sin fuente no hay noticia.

---------- Post added 10-jun-2017 at 11:04 ----------




Donald Draper dijo:


> Os leo comentar sobre tokens que son exclusivos para sectores -videojuegos, música, videos y tal-, pero no me queda claro qué valor aportan sobre BTC y qué haría indispensable su uso frente a éste.
> 
> No sé si me estoy explicando...
> 
> Por cierto, el 27 hay una conferencia sobre blockchain y crypto en Atocha, iré para allá a ver qué cuentan. Y a ver si hay 'listos' jeje.



Fuente para ver el contenido, re-porfis.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (10 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> fuente, sin fuente no hay noticia.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-jun-2017 at 11:04 ----------
> 
> ...



Bitcoin y Blockchain Madrid (Madrid) | Meetup


----------



## Claudius (10 Jun 2017)

He leído el hilo desde que Juli, pidió unas letras de ayuda, y me ha hecho muy feliz ver muchas aportaciones, sobre todo de la gente que lee y escribe poco, que aunque alguno penséis, yo -no lo se todo- y todos me enseñáis siempre algo (sino, no estaría aquí) y espero que siga así.

Lo del Retorno de Inversión ROI, + 20%

Ejemplo, el 1 de Enero abrísteis 10000 eur y hoy tenéis la suerte de con ese dinero en lugar de comprar acciones del popular, habéis conseguido un x2 y tenéis 20.000 eur.

El año fiscal termina el 31 de Diciembre así que podéis hacer el retorno, sin ningún problema hasta 50.000 eur. si el exchange está fuera de España. 

Como queréis hacer un ROI, desde el exchange y su *cuenta corriente* podríais hacer una SEPA desde la cuenta destino del exchange (la misma) a la vuestra de 10.000 eur. que no se incrementaría el patrimonio.

Nos quedan los 2000 eur. a retornar y el resto de 'vuestra vida crypto' vais a jugar con un valor de 8000.

Como retornar esos 2000 eur. una cantidad ridícula para hacienda?

Pues de muchas formas se puede hacer.

a) En transferencias mensuales por debajo de 900 eur., (3 meses +-) pero quedaría registrado, y aunque los sistemas no sacan alertas, sería un riesgo.

b) Con tarjetas recargables (nominativas o anónimas)
Nominativa la de XAPO (empresa del creador de Patagon bank, hoy OpenBank)
para Bitcoin, pero para 2000 sería cara las comisiones. (en Español)
Xapo - Monedero Bitcoin & BÃ³veda

La de Spectrocoin, (anónima/nominativa)es la más interesante, actualmente

Bitcoin Debit Card | SpectroCoin
SpectroCoin blog
Bitcoin Debit Card | SpectroCoin


Con ella el límite diario sin AML/KYC son 400 eur. si se está verificado 2000 eur.


c) En bienes de consumo con gift (cheques regalos) a través de muchos sitios.
Conozca las 10 mejores opciones para comprar gift cards con Bitcoin | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas

d) Llega el veranito (un viaje) a Japón? 
Si quisiérais retornar los 8000 restantes se puede viajar hasta con 9.999 en metálico que sería a la vuelta del viaje, para el cole de los niños, los seguros anuales, la compra, etc.

http://www.diariobitcoin.com/index....os-para-comprar-pasajes-de-avion-con-bitcoin/

Qué lo disfrutéis, si alguno quiere añadir algo..


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (10 Jun 2017)

Tremendo lo de BitShares esta semana, ha pasado de 4 centimos a 35 en 10 días, casi un x9.

Como cuesta estar al día con tanta noticia y nuevas monedas :´(


----------



## Claudius (10 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> En cuanto a mis queridas Dash...algo aburridillas últimamente, ha habido incremento de masternodos notable y ATH de wallets...a mi me han degradado del 5010 a casi 5100



En la campaña de apadrinamiento que estoy siguiendo, para hacer un análisis, de momento estoy viendo que el perfil es de hijo a padres en el apadrinamiento, con lo que el perfil de público está siendo de millenials o generación Z, pocos millenials-millenials veo. Se Lleva en 48h unos 500 +- (quizás más) (10.000 $)

A ver como va evolucioanando, mientras aquí un pre-análisis.
#FirstDashWallet Brings Scores of New Users to Dash - Dash Force News


----------



## kerevienteya (10 Jun 2017)

Alguien que controle de Burstcoin. Con un disco duro de 3TB cuanto se suele sacar en 2 meses?


----------



## juli (10 Jun 2017)

Buenos días.

- Clavadón la del "cacharro" de Claudius. Desde su toque, así como un x3 en días. En 2 semanas, debe rondar el x6 / x7 LISK. Una plataforma indie dinámca y atractiva , como WAVES, por ejemplo...es una mina a medio plazo y pasta fácil que no da guerra, ideal.

- La promo-jugadita de DGByte le ha salido rana , comoi era de esperar en caso de pinchar en hueso en una coin sin fuste bajo su envidiable top en el ranking . No me puedo creer que con la pinta de sacamuelas del cabeza visible y habiendo coincidido tanto con mandamases de citi como de corporaciones de postín en Singapur, no aparezca con una colaboración vendible en rueda de prensa global. Presentarse a un Challenge de unos tiburones como citi con un casi top ten del actualmente mercado más onfire del mundo bajo el brazo es como que a uno de reparto de pizzas se presente Valentino Rossi. Es poco creíble primero, que de ahí no salga o no esté salendo nada y 2º , que semejante bombón siga al nivel de subproducto y dejadez de una web de tiendita de barrio del que hace gala en su site con los trillones que habrán trincado los holders iniciales insiders del proyecto y con mano directa sobre sus derroteros más inmediatos. AHora mismo, toca marcar un suelo creíble bien difícil de definir y esperar.

- GAMEcredits...buscar,buscar...pero fecha de la plataforma , ni papa. Otra como Digibyte, con "página de sobrinito" ...y a trincar. No son maneras con el pastrollón que están encajando. En fin, toca esperar.

- Quantum , ETH token , en el mercado a precio nada disparado desde hace un par de días y sobre el puesto 700 del ranking. En cuanto acabe el post, toca mirarla con lupa.

- Por último y quizás lo más importante, se compran ya BTCs con Ethers...con los dedos de una mano y si no hay corrección inmediata, la soltada de amarras puede ser de locura. Esta era una de las 2 ataduras "mentales" que comentábamos hace un mes. La otra, romper el 100 con fuelle...recuerdan ? 





Donald Draper dijo:


> Os leo comentar sobre tokens que son exclusivos para sectores -videojuegos, música, videos y tal-, pero no me queda claro qué valor aportan sobre BTC y qué haría indispensable su uso frente a éste.
> 
> No sé si me estoy explicando...



Los Tokens SON , mientras no le interese lo contrario, ETH . Ésa es la clave de lo demoledor de su planteamiento. Principalmente aportan multioferta , empaque y empuje a ETH. Hace un mes, posteando en torno a la falta de espacio para crecer de Dash , reclamaba un planteamiento "plug and play ". En ETH lo tienes cristalinamente expuesto . Su ejecucón, imparapla, de una simpleza , un obviendad y un flow para mirarlo y cascársela.

Mover un proyecto multitarea des el corazón de una blockchan es inasumible hoy en día. En años, las plataformas "nodriza" podrán hacer la cama a sus tokens estrella con competidores de producción propia...ahora, lo mejor es aprovechar la sinergia generada entre unos /los tokens/ y otra , /ETH/. La presencia a muchísimo mayor nivel de la mera cotización , que obviamente también y se presume aún mayor esta/s semana/s, en el ecosistema cripto es ABRUMADORA. Hay una marca, sólo una, que lo abarca TODO, que cubre con presumible calidad si no brillantez, CADA UNO de los nichos que genera la blockchain global...y es ETHEREUM.

Por cierto...ni idea de adónde va a lanzarse el precio de ETH roto el X10 frente a un BTC rígido como un colayo seco / mojama en el sur / , pero una vez relajado - y porque sus empujones suelen conllevar tibieza en la cotizació de sus tokens , tal vez para ceder botín a mamá - ...debería empezar a canonizarse tokens estrella con coronas de 2 dígitos y pasa de euritos sueltos. De conseguirse, el tsunami sería bestial y resetearía además el objetivo de la himbersión de bajo poder adquisitivo hacia coins con decimales que en su mayoría son Shits y nada más ...hacia la ETHEREUM Chain.

La enorme, capital diferencia de ETH con TODO lo demás, es que en pleno boom de adpción masiva de la blockchain , tiene todo su fucking muestrario en la trastienda para colocarte hasta papel higiénico blockchain. BTC estaba ahí...y BU al canto. Dash...top ten , mucho balbalbalá y poco bloblobló ...y Digibyte, una chapuza sin visos de arreglo. Tres ejemplos palmarios de reacción ante la OPORTUNIDAD. Mirarndo a ETH tras ello no hace falta ni hablar.



paketazo dijo:


> En cuanto a mis queridas Dash...algo aburridillas últimamente, ha habido incremento de masternodos notable y ATH de wallets...a mi me han degradado del 5010 a casi 5100



Paketazo, el contador de ETH no funciona o no lo actualizan, tal vez incluso a sabiendas. En osclaciones de hasta el 100% de cotización en varias monedas lo he seguido a raíz de tu acertado apunte y las carteras NO SE MUEVEN. No es normal...y en 4 ó 5 coins com notoriedad, creo sencillamente que no es creíble.

Un saludo , buen fin de semana y mucha suerte a todos.


p.d. Para acabar y frente al peligro de burbuja etc etc / que es evidente y necesaro o debería , desde el minuto 1 para cualquiera en ésto / ...me quedo con un TRUST ME como una fucking house 

[youtube]KNuZsugzHUc[/youtube]


----------



## orbeo (10 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> fuente, sin fuente no hay noticia.
> 
> En Bitcointalk esta el tema candente, hay varios usuarios que han posteado el mail que les han enviado dando explicaciones, al parecer han recuperado una parte.


----------



## Claudius (10 Jun 2017)

Donald Draper dijo:


> Os leo comentar sobre tokens que son exclusivos para sectores -videojuegos, música, videos y tal-, pero no me queda claro qué valor aportan sobre BTC y qué haría indispensable su uso frente a éste.



El error es mirar a los token, como competencia de Btc, cuando son soluciones específicas, a modelos de negocio nuevos, o evolución de negocios consolidados a otros conceptos más sofisticados e innovadores como el sector de los juegos, con la inclusión de nuevas tecnologías (VR+Bchain).

El uso es indispensable, si vas a usar su modelo de negocio, ejemplo, si quieres un contrato inteligente, tendrás que usar el token de la plataforma dónde se negocie, y la entrada hoy puede ser en BTC, pero en ETH, ya es posible con tarjeta de crédito, paypal, o transferencias.

Hay muchos token que tienen sinergias con el mundo real, y es cuestión de tiempo que empiecen a florecer asociaciones ergo uso, como siempre digo, la barrera es la *formación tecnológica*

Lisk, por ejemplo, cuando una app 'viva en la nube descentralizada' el servidor no podrá aparecerte que está caído por que tenga 1000.000 de peticiones, habrá otros problemas.

---------- Post added 10-jun-2017 at 12:29 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> Claudius dijo:
> 
> 
> > fuente, sin fuente no hay noticia.
> ...


----------



## juli (10 Jun 2017)

Claudius...a ver si te suena ésto / o a cualquiera, off course ...a ver si nos lee alguno de Abanlex, por ejemplo / :
 
SEsas páginas como bitcoin.com , etc ...qué son exactamente de BTC ? Se puede usar el "democrático" término bitcoin públicamente ? Es un término resigstrado por terceros y con su uso convenientemente acotado ?


----------



## plus ultra (10 Jun 2017)

Parese que KOMODO despega definitivamente la coji antes de que entrara en bittrex y he echo un x6,ase unos dias esta en el monedero ledger nano s y ha subido mas,esto ultimo es un tema a analizar ya que las monedas que se van sumando al poco despegan de forma sospechosa.

*Claudius* recomiendas xapo,no se si eres usuario pero si lo eres revisa tu tarjeta o cuenta,ase dias que no funciona nada empezaron bloqueando cuentas por identificacion y luego en general desaparecieron,el support no responde, apenas me quedo 0.1 ahi pero jode,yo que tu editaba a ver si alguno mete sus satoshis ahi y luego te responsabiliza 

STEEM ha subido bastante y por las noticias y rumores le queda camino,mientras STEEM DOLLAR va de largo hace mucho nunca la han pampeado seriamente y creo que si hay alguna aspirante a hacer un x5 x10 es esta.


----------



## orbeo (10 Jun 2017)

[/COLOR]


orbeo dijo:


> Bitcointalk, también es fuente si tienes el enlace.
> 
> 
> 
> Ripple wallet getting ripped on Coinpayments.net


----------



## Claudius (10 Jun 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Parese que KOMODO despega definitivamente la coji antes de que entrara en bittrex y he echo un x6,ase unos dias esta en el monedero ledger nano s y ha subido mas,esto ultimo es un tema a analizar ya que las monedas que se van sumando al poco despegan de forma sospechosa.
> 
> *Claudius* recomiendas xapo,no se si eres usuario pero si lo eres revisa tu tarjeta o cuenta,ase dias que no funciona nada empezaron bloqueando cuentas por identificacion y luego en general desaparecieron,el support no responde, apenas me quedo 0.1 ahi pero jode,yo que tu editaba a ver si alguno mete sus satoshis ahi y luego te responsabiliza



Hace tiempo que no entro. thx.
Si no tienes normas KYC/AML ..., si mueves mucho te suelen pedir más justificaciones y una es de 'donde' sale el dinero, si respondes freelance con una argumentación (no suelen pedir documentación, porque no pueden ya que no tienen línea de empresas).


----------



## gurrumino (10 Jun 2017)

Cambio, soberano chupao de engarce joyístico (unas centésimas menos de peso por el desgaste..250 del ala), por bitcoñis o ethereums.

Oferta seria.

Pdt. Perdón por por el offtopic.8:


----------



## juli (10 Jun 2017)

gurrumino dijo:


> Cambio, soberano chupao de engarce joyístico (unas centésimas menos de peso por el desgaste..250 del ala), por bitcoñis o ethereums.
> 
> Oferta seria.
> 
> Pdt. Perdón por por el offtopic.8:



Tienes un privi.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (10 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> He leído el hilo desde que Juli, pidió unas letras de ayuda, y me ha hecho muy feliz ver muchas aportaciones, sobre todo de la gente que lee y escribe poco, que aunque alguno penséis, yo -no lo se todo- y todos me enseñáis siempre algo (sino, no estaría aquí) y espero que siga así.
> 
> Lo del Retorno de Inversión ROI, + 20%
> 
> ...



Muchisimas gracias claudius! Increible aportacion la verdad q con las tarjetas amazon, bp...uno se puede hacer buenos apaños.


----------



## Kondarra (10 Jun 2017)

Aquí uno que se está cansando de XRP. Entré hace bastante, por lo que tengo buen margen. Pensando en pasar una parte a NXT, que gracias al compañero Depeche me está dando alegrías.


----------



## juli (10 Jun 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Muchisimas gracias claudius! Increible aportacion



Me da que si lo pillamos con 30 años menos...no nos daba un PUMP para pagarle todas en chicas. 

Impagable,

---------- Post added 10-jun-2017 at 13:32 ----------

TAAS , pasando los 3 pavos.

Una de éstas, la buena.


----------



## orbeo (10 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Aquí uno que se está cansando de XRP. Entré hace bastante, por lo que tengo buen margen. Pensando en pasar una parte a NXT, que gracias al compañero Depeche me está dando alegrías.




Yo me estaba pensado entrar con una pequeña cantidad aprovechando que esta más o menos lateral, lo que pasa que no tengo ni puta idea de técnico y viendo la gráfica vete a saber, si seguirá bajando hasta el infierno o se dará la vuelta y en la próxima buena noticia para arriba. 

Obviamente el precio hará lo contrario a lo que yo haga claro está :cook:


----------



## juli (10 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Aquí uno que se está cansando de XRP. Entré hace bastante, por lo que tengo buen margen. Pensando en pasar una parte a NXT, que gracias al compañero Depeche me está dando alegrías.



Kondarra, de verdad, luego puede usarse el dinero bien o mal, depende de la coin de destino que le des, pero holdear sin lucro es matador cuando peta todo alrededor.

A mí me jode mucho de lo que he soltado...pero ahora podría recuperar posiciones con creces...y no entro.

Los pumps a gogó por cada esquina no van a durar siempre. Tú mismo.


----------



## danjian (10 Jun 2017)

Está más que claro que esto de los pumps va por turnos, no puede subir todo a la vez, yo estoy seguro XRP/LTC/ETC/STR/XEM y demás volverán a subir, solo hay que esperar a que les toque el turno. No vendería ninguna altcoin a menos que el BTC vuelva a hundirse ...


----------



## impacto (10 Jun 2017)

El desconocimiento de muchos usuarios al tipo de inversión que realizan lo veo peligroso, ya que sin querer ( como le ha ocurrido al Robotito) pueden pinchar la burbuja, la estrategia de compra que se acaban es un peligro horrible, casi lo peor que le puede pasar a este mundillo, yo que llevo años nunca nos habiamos acercado a este nivel de volatilidad. Invito a la gente a leer el proyecto, las virtudes y defectos que tienen antes de meter pasta, hacer una pregunta por aqui y meterle pasta NO VALE, que os dirá una persona que tenga DGB si le preguntais si es buen momento para entrar? Yo tengo DGB y una pinta terrible de que me comere las que me quedan si no vendo en breves, NO RECOMENDARIA A NADIE ENTRAR en DGB, como bien ha comentado un forero aqui, los dirigentes tienen menos luces que la bicicleta de un gitano, ellos no intentan matar moscas a cañonazos como hacia la gente de ETH el año pasado, ellos están intentado abordar un barco disparándole escupitajos al casco, la nulidad de los devs para sacar semejante bicho adelante aun con el apoyo espontáneo de toda la comunidad deja de manifiesto como un buen proyecto puede ir a la deriva por la mala gestión interna.
Stratis?? 900.000.000 estamos locos?? Sabeis lo que le pasaria a la red con un aumento exponencial parecido de Usuarios?? Dash( tiene proyeccion, pero con su mala y lentisima gestión ya no tiene Retorno asegurado, ni siquiera lo tiene ETH, bitshares a mas de 1kkk definitivamente esta volatilidad puede matar al mundo cripto, BTS no puede valer eso, no puede valer eso, porque si BTS vale esto, un GLN sin ser comparativo ni valer lo mismo tiene que valer el doble. Las ballenas cada vez son mas gordas y cada vez mas avariciosas, están llevando el sistema al limite ahora que esta entrando una cantidad de gente brutal. Hace un par de dias, uno de los 3 con los que empeze en esto, nos advirtio de que le comian las dudas, ayer lo dejo, increible, desde mi punto de vista es el mas cagon de los tres, y lo deja en el momento mas clacve posible, pero era el que le aportaba sensatez a nuestro juego y una perspectiva mas amplia, se va porque no puede soportar los vaivenes, lo respeto, nadie debe hacer algo con lo que no disfrute o que le provoque sufrimiento.. pero el LLEVA EN ESTE MUNDILLO DESDE EL 2011... Yo no creo que vaya a explotar pero o la gente vuelve a informarse y a saber lo que compra, o no tiene sentido lo que esta pasando porque el sistema, independientemente de que sea o no una burbuja COLAPSARA, no hace falta que sea una burbuja para que colapse. Litecoin?? Que alguien me diga una sola ventaja de Litecoin respecto a ETC en SU USO PRACTICO. Como es que Litecoin no se va para abajo?? Pero claro dicho esto pregunto, alguien de todos los que hablan las bondades de Waves o Ubiq a ejecutado algo que no sean transferencias en sus BC?? A mi un futuro esperanzador me vale para invertir, pero no me vale para pensar que una "empresa"/"divisa" valga de repente lo suficiente para entrar en el Ibex, es como si pasase eso con las startUps, pido prudencia y estudio, puesto que estas dos cosas son las que nos han llevado a las cotas en las que nos movemos, si falta una de las dos, estaremos abocados a la debacle.

PD:No quiero ofender a nadie con mi valoracion de los proyectos, yo tengo mi librito en el que hago apuntes de cada moneda desde hace un par de años, y me guio por el, evidentemente es mi guia y puede estar tan desacertada o tan errada como yo mismo al no ser capaz de ver el potencial de BTS ( vendi muchos muchos miles para comprar un ETH) 
Por cierto, por favor, alguien me podria indicar como se dan gracias?? Me siento un inutil, pero o no puedo, o no soy capaz de encontrarlo.
Si no estais en DGB disfrutad del finde que pinta que acabaremos con 120kk de MkC.


----------



## juli (10 Jun 2017)

La hostia de DGB, épica.



Impacto...las thanks , a partir de 10 mensajes, luego te saldrá el botón.

Al paleto de Digibyte le habrán llovido ofertas, anteayer mismo en singapur sin ninguna duda / de hecho, hasta este último pump ha podido ser currarse un dump para apretar en la negociación , que por 15 o 20 kilitos, citi , o quien sea, tiene un casi topten en la mano, un regalo /...que coja alguna y se deje llevar y mire por sus olders y su proyecto sin ombliguismos, que su posición le ha sido REGALADA.

Si éso pasa, OK...si no, resurgirá hasta el punto que sea con equipo propio y punto / un error , en mi opinión...pero igual se cree San Dios /.


----------



## impacto (10 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> La hostia de DGB, épica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un mensaje mas para llegar a esos diez jejeje mil gracias,

Coincido con tu analisis, pero no veo tu resolución, pues parece positiva en ambos lados, DGB acaba de protagonizar un dump tan epico que ha pasado de casi Chip Blue, a poder llamarse Basura Coin, alguno usais su cliente?? Quien se creen que son?? No se quien se creen que son pero yo te diré, hasta hoy lo que han sido: UNA BANDA CON MUCHISIMAS SUERTE, jajaja obvio que digo esto después de haberme dejado varios miles con ellos hoy .. pero bueno yo compre cuando tenia un MkC de 28kk, y ya he tenido ROI + 200%... aun tengo margen, pero igualmente me jode.. mucho.. es el nuevo Bytecoin 
:8::8: :::: jajajaja 

---------- Post added 10-jun-2017 at 14:36 ----------

No busqueis la pasta que esta huyendo de las criptos a toda velocidad, en el mundo fiat, toda esta yendo a BTS :S (Desconocimiento+pump+hype= Ostiazo terrible asegurado)


----------



## juli (10 Jun 2017)

impacto dijo:


> Un mensaje mas para llegar a esos diez jejeje mil gracias,
> 
> Coincido con tu analisis, pero no veo tu resolución, pues parece positiva en ambos lado



No has debido captar el matiz en ...resurgiá con equipo propìo " hasta donde sea " . 

Para empezar, con equipo, tendrá una coin...aunque sea en el 200 El caso no es que sea cutre o mal planteada...es que tenía aspectos claves ABANDONADOS , como el gamming, etc ...si el fulano ahí se creía que subía porque era néctar de dioses, ya es otro cantar... El caso es que ÉSE planteamiento es el que debería haber tomado por los cuernos hace un par de semanas ...y suena a poco, pero darle betún a la web y poner 20 tíos a echar humo entre bambalinas no es difícil...si lo valoras n su justa medida. Y en su contexto de chapuza integral, no era poco adelanto. Igual que los pumpers continuados, tenía los holders , que es lo realmente valioso. No ha sabido valorarlo...hasta el momento.

De calquier modo, entramos de lleno en la especulación. No descartemos que citi , por ejemplo, esté comprando en la bajada o a la espera de hacerlo con un OK , ni de que estén sentados a la mesa en este momento. Perder esa posición no es sólo una derrota de DGbyte, sino del arte de negociar...ya te digo que presentarse en Singapur con casi un top ten bajo el brazo, ha de aprovecharse y ni dudes de que le habrán calentado la cabeza y ahora mismo estará echando pús y con una presión del fucking carajo. En mi opinión, si se lleva a sus holders al infierno es porque quiere : En medio de lo que parece una clara muestra de desidia y ombliguismo, tenía la fórmula y el gas...y creo que aún ahora podría seguir teniéndolo. Y unos carroñeros como citi o algún otro que le haya asaltado, no destragan por destragar : salidas, este fin de semana, tendrá para hacer de DGByte una coin hecha y derecha...aunque es perfectamente posible que no opte por las que baraja ahora mismo.


----------



## Claudius (10 Jun 2017)

Para los nuevos y los que quieren entrar como veo que vais siguiendo las manadas no recomendaría usar Poloniex y Kraken ya que ambos les pasa 'cosas raras' os dejo estos que uso (bajo conocimiento de causa):
- Bitstamp: El más serio, y tenéis la entrada de FIAT a bluechip: BTC, (ETH,LTC,XRP) este mes.
https://www.bitstamp.net/

- Bittrex: Para el mundo de alt-coin shit-coin
Bittrex.com - Bittrex, The Next Generation Digital Currency Exchange

- Exmo: Para bluechip y alt-coin ( las oficinas están en Barcelona, visitables y dado de alta en UK.
Tiene todo el portal en Español, que a algunos os frenará el inglés. 
Soporta Blue-chip: BTC, Dash, Ethereum

EXMO.com | Mercado de criptodivisas. Comprar y vender BTC, ETH, DOGE, LTC

Tiene programa de referidos (recomienda a amigos y os dan ventajas), sería una forma de que moneticeis el tiempo/conocimiento cuando inyectáis a alguien la droga crypto en vena. 

Espero que os sirva, para los nuevos


----------



## impacto (10 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> No has debido captar el matiz en ...resurgiá con equipo propìo " hasta donde sea " .
> 
> Para empezar, con equipo, tendrá una coin...aunque sea en el 200 El caso no es que sea cutre o mal planteada...es que tenía aspectos claves ABANDONADOS , como el gamming, etc ...si el fulano ahí se creía que subía porque era néctar de dioses, ya es otro cantar... El caso es que ÉSE planteamiento es el que debería haber tomado por los cuernos hace un par de semanas ...y suena a poco, pero darle betún a la web y poner 20 tíos a echar humo entre bambalinas no es difícil...si lo valoras n su justa medida. Y en su contexto de chapuza integral, no era poco adelanto. Igual que los pumpers continuados, tenía los holders , que es lo realmente valioso. No ha sabido valorarlo...hasta el momento.
> 
> De calquier modo, entramos de lleno en la especulación. No descartemos que citi , por ejemplo, esté comprando en la bajada o a la espera de hacerlo con un OK , ni de que estén sentados a la mesa en este momento. Perder esa posición no es sólo una derrota de DGbyte, sino del arte de negociar...ya te digo que presentarse en Singapur con casi un top ten bajo el brazo, ha de aprovecharse y ni dudes de que le habrán calentado la cabeza y ahora mismo estará echando pús y con una presión del fucking carajo. En mi opinión, si se lleva a sus holders al infierno es porque quiere : En medio de lo que parece una clara muestra de desidia y ombliguismo, tenía la fórmula y el gas...y creo que aún ahora podría seguir teniéndolo. Y unos carroñeros como citi o algún otro que le haya asaltado, no destragan por destragar : salidas, este fin de semana, tendrá para hacer de DGByte una coin hecha y derecha...aunque es perfectamente posible que no opte por las que baraja ahora mismo.



Efectivamente no he captado el matiz, no obstante no se si tu confias en el proyecto, pero yo, ya no, me subi por confluencias de varios temas ( sobretodo lo que cantaba la grafica y el volumen), y lo que me demuestra es una displicencia y una desidia total hacia el usuario, que es el que al final te va a dar lo que este dispuesto a darte, el lunes venderé, independientemente de si vale 6 o 1, Hoy han demostrado lo mismo que multitud de buenos proyectos o proyectos con gran potencial. Que sus amos no estan a la altura de la situación, Proyectos a los que les ha pasado que yo conozca de buena mano: ETC ( con sus ironicos Hardforks ( Esta moneda puede ser una mina, para coger las distntas variaciones del codigo original que se hagan en los proximos años), PesetaCoin ( aqui unos devs con grandes ilusiones se unieron para crear un proyecto español interesante... que se les fue a pique por su desconocimiento tanto, del mercado como de los exchanges, una catastrofe debido a su inoperancia en el trading, ( que por otro lado, ojala, parece que vuelve a resurgir) y otro ejemplo distinto VOX, seguramente la cripto del foso que tiene al mejor equipo( mas caro y con mayor apoyo) detrás, su pecado un egoismo salvaje, compraron una tarta, invitaron a un monton de gente al festin, cortaron un troz se lo echaron a la gente y se fueron corriendo con el resto de la tarta: Result: La gente no es tonta ( y los exchanges tampoco ( POLO)) y los mandaron con su ladrillo a tomar viento, ahora os comeis vosotros las tarta :XX:::::::

Lo que quiero decir Juli, es que aunque las criptos estas de chichaynabo se empiecen a creer grandes coorporaciones no pueden (razon por la que ETH kle ha comido la tostada a BTC) vivir al margen del mercado dandole la espalda, porque tu puedes creer que tu cripto vale, lo que ponga en MkC, que si nadie esta dispuesto a pagarte nada, tu cripto no vale nada, y yo no le pienso regalar dinero ni apoyo ni ayuda ( hoy se ha ido a tomar por culo si minado de DGB y mi nodo) a una panda de paletos con suerte que se creen Vitalik Buterin y no llegan a profesor de preescolar, los lujos y el exito hay que ganarselo. Y si entra este equipo con una coin en el puesto 300, no serian capaces de levantarla ni a tiros, su oportunidad es, esta.
ELLOS SABRÁN. Por lo que a mi respecta, aunque he sido un entusiasta de DGB hoy acaba mi camino como colaborador, y el lunes como Holder. Aqui todos tenemos nuestro granito de arena, podemos aportarlo, llevarnoslo o reventarlo. En este caso y a pesar de ser bastante dinero, mis principios estan por encima y el objetivo cumplido.
Si tiene que petar que pete :::::::abajo:


----------



## juli (10 Jun 2017)

Espléndido post , ojalá esos 10 mensjaes se multipliquen por aquí. 

Yo confiaba en el PLANTEAMIENTO, una comunidad brutal...y un posicionamiento envidiable. La dejadez era palmaria desde el minuto 1 y a un nivel que no se permitirían , y no exagero, 4 nilñatos que hayan acabado un curso de wrodpress hace dos semanas y hayan abierto una agencia de barrio , alucinante : por ejemplo, lo del gamming no iba...y por supuesto ya no es que se quedara sin arreglar, sino que ni ponian un simple "en mantenimiento : simplemente, no iba y los tíos tan pichis y con 2 cojonazos de Wisconsin . Esa posición de ensueño es un mix que se ha encontrado, coyunturlamente, mucha gente...y de la que en una u otra medida no han sabido estar a la altura como bien remarcas.

Si quien dirije valora éso, en mi opinión, el lunes tendrás algo en qué pensar, pues estoy segurísimo de que la solución la tiene al alcance de la mano, enlatada, debidamene condimentada con motrollón de pasta ...y delegando parcelas que ayer le parecían inasumibles y hoy, puede que sólo le den urticaria, a la vista de que su proyecto se va literalmente al carajo.

EL tal Jared - la devoción mesiánica de los chavalillos en su hilo de btctalk es patética y habrá ayudado a su autocondescendencia - tiene mucho en qué pensar en estos momentos. Y si desecha las opciones que tenga, posiblemente en 2 meses digiera y consiga alguna...desde luego, yo me planteé muy seriamente en ATH si quedarme a 0 o vincular la parte que tengo hasta el final , por las posiciones que me ha permitido ir abriendo en sus pumps , y por si sonaba la flauta en Singapur - y lo que no haré es vender nada. A la cotización actual, el Cero se lo doy yo por delante.

Tranquilidad y buenos alimentos. 

Un saludo y no olvides postear , da gusto leerte.


----------



## Donald Draper (10 Jun 2017)

Leyéndoos yo creo que si nos organizamos, entramos en reddit bien y tal, sacamos una shitcoin, la pumpeamos como Dios manda y ahí sí que nos retiramos todos.

Y luego que pregunten.


----------



## orbeo (10 Jun 2017)

Donald Draper dijo:


> Leyéndoos yo creo que si nos organizamos, entramos en reddit bien y tal, sacamos una shitcoin, la pumpeamos como Dios manda y ahí sí que nos retiramos todos.
> 
> Y luego que pregunten.



Burbucoin?


----------



## davitin (10 Jun 2017)

Veo que nadie habla del subidon de eth, estamos casi a 300 dolares...donde creeis que estara a finales de año? A este ritmo perfctamente a mil pavos.

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (10 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Veo que nadie habla del subidon de eth, estamos casi a 300 dolares...donde creeis que estara a finales de año? A este ritmo perfctamente a mil pavos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk



En Rankia alguien postean que el día 13 se publican nuevos socios de la red Ethereum, veremos qué pasa


----------



## impacto (10 Jun 2017)

Pongo este mensaje no para spamear sino para poder llegar a los diez mensajes, para que no sea un mensaje vacio

Muchas gracias por tus palabras Juli, hace muchisimos meses que no me registraba en un foro de coins porque a pesar de vaticinar las siguientes paradas que haria el autobus del exito, primero en las AltCoins y despues en la Shitcoins, los BitcoinBoys siempre me daban por todos los lados, se me ha tachado de ignorante, de niñato, de especulador nato... Y yo soy un fan incondicional de Bitcoin y de Satoshi, no tanto desde que cambiaron su rumbo al la deriva ( de Satoshi si, por lo que consiguio), pero tambien soy realista y se reconocer cuando el mercado encuentra alternativas, propone soluciones o productos mejores. Yo entiendo que ahi, iba y habia una parte de naturaleza humana y de nocivo egoismo egolatra: yo me he hecho rico porque fui mas listo, pero tu no puedes ni podras nunca hahahahah (risa malvada), obviamente se equivocaron, en este ultimo año las 99 primeras de mkc se mean en ratio de ganancia al Bitcoin, ( tenia 5 euritos de PesetaCoin, haced cuentas jajajajaja) Viendo su error nunca he vuelto a decirles, mirad, tan equivocado no estaba, o tan tonto no era, ellos ya tienen suficiente castigo pensado lo que hubiese pasado con sus fortunas si en enero de este mismo año las hubiesen decidido pasar ( por el nivel de riesgo) a Ether o incluso a Ripple... el karma pone sobretodo la soberbia y la arrogancia en su sitio ( mirad lo que me paso con DOGE jajajaja) Esto sumado a lo que estaba viendo: la calidad de algunos que posteais, vuestro apoyo a la comunidad y la capacidad que os da ese crisol de experiencias y de formas de pensar que hacen que seguramente este sea el hilo de mas calidad de Altcoins en Español, por eso me decidi a aportar lo que buenamente pudiese. Y ya que estoy hago advertencias sobre algunas monedas que desde mi punto de vista pueden tener problemas en el futuro, por diversos motivos, y recalco que soy holder de todas ( menos de NEM) en mayor o menor medida y nunca querria que cayesen:
NEM - En el momento que los mercados asiaticos abren a todos, esta moneda ya no es tan necesaria, su facilidad de uso y simplicidad, sus mejores armas, pueden ser su peor carga.
DASH - Tremendo lo de la emision de esta moneda, una verguenza, el concepto, de los mejores que hay en criptolandia.
ETC - la madre de todos los lios, va a su bola, totalmente por libre, puede ser que el mundo cripto se desplomase y a ella se la sudase, puede ser que el mundo cripto subiese y ella acabase con la misma pasta en el puesto 63 de MkC.
Stratis, Waves - NO HAY COMUNIDAD
Steem - Aqui hay comunidad, pero instalada en la anarquia, toque de corneta a las barricadas y todos contra todos.
Steem Dollar- Como haber comprado un boleto para la fiesta, y no saber donde coño es la fiesta.
Stellar- La otra de la que no soy Holder, no soy Holder desde que me entere del orgal que se va a montar el dia 24, hay gente que realmente piensa que otra gente es idiota, lo que igual no se dan cuenta, que esa gente es del mismo mundo y se dedica a lo mismo.
BTS- Un fraude, una moneda Exchange, pregunta si todos quisieramos holdear pensando en la futura aplicacion de las monedas... quien guardaria BTS?? Quien?? jajajaj algun voluntario?? Yo me pido ETH o ETC jajajaja
Monero- Qe hadp, no hay forma de leerla, da la sensacion de que a los Devs se les ha pirado la pelota y estan dispuestos a enterrarse con su proyecto mientras ellos lo manden, un sinsentido ( apenas tengo 10 o 12 moneros, pero estoy planteandome seriamente desacerme aunque sea de esa cantidad marginal)
Siacoin- Sia..que? Otro plagio descarado. Aunque esta esta bien para holdear a futuro.
DGB- Al que le pique algo que huya, porque esto puede ser la viruela.

jajajaaj ya seguire en otro momento con la tirada... pero tengo un poquito para todas me he dejado a Lisk, pero esta da para un articulo, obviamente mi desconocimiento es total y digo las opiniones que me despiertan a mi, si fuera listo o supiese realmente de lo que hablo, no hubiese vendido 900 de mis 1.000 Lisk cuando alcanzaron 1,20 ( compradas a 0.20 y holdeadas como un cabronazo y aguantando Pumpazos del copon de otras)es decir compre un boleto para la fiesta, y cuando empezaba lo cambie en la puerta por otro igual en el que la letra pequeña ponia: con este boleto solo puedes consumir bebidas no alcohólicas jajajaaj Por eso digo, tambien que nadie se indigne ni se lo tome como un ataque a ninguna cripto, yo soy totalmente procripto pero realista pragmatico, Si la cripto vale para algo adelante, si es una copia de algo que vale para algo con alguna mejora adelante, si solo es un copia de algo, para atras, si resulta que han sacado una copia de algo que es mejor que ese algo primigenio, que hemos de hacer con el algo inferior? Yo como muchos tengo Ardor y NXT, los que invertis a dia de hoy en NXT, sabeis lo que es Ardor? Por que invertis en NXT si existe Ardor? Habeis mirado si quiera quien es el cliente'? Porque Maid Safe vale lo que vale, si su cliente es OMNI que no vale una mierda en comparacion? Que proyecto es anterior MaidSafe o Bitcoin? Con una simple busqueda en internet todas estas dudas quedan facilmente resueltas.


---------- Post added 10-jun-2017 at 16:36 ----------




Donald Draper dijo:


> Leyéndoos yo creo que si nos organizamos, entramos en reddit bien y tal, sacamos una shitcoin, la pumpeamos como Dios manda y ahí sí que nos retiramos todos.
> 
> Y luego que pregunten.



Pumpearla si alguien la crea facilisimo,:: que ninguno se pille los dedos, lo veo más dificil,:8: hay un cementerio de este tipo de intentos con gente que palma mucha pasta, y otra gente que gana muchisisisiisma mas pastaienso:


----------



## Donald Draper (10 Jun 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Burbucoin?



No hombre, hay que darle un marketing y una apariencia de ser LA POLLA hecha crypto


----------



## digipl (10 Jun 2017)

Un par de proyectos de exchanges descentralizados.

El primero basado en Ethereum y con chinos metidos en medio. Tiene pinta de proyecto serio al que habrá que seguir. La ventaja es que está detrás AXN que ya tiene experiencia en enlazar crypto y fiat a través de sus tarjetas.

Me gustaría que su Whitepaper fuera un poco mas explicito y se pasan un poco en el porcentaje asignado tanto a la fundación como a los directivos (20% y 20%). Aun así es muy interesante.

openANX - Open Transparent Decentralized Exchange

El segundo es un exchange descentralizado cripto-cripto que, si para entonces está funcional, quiere estar asegurada por la red Safe lo que le daría la ventaja del anonimato y seguridad de funcionar en una red encriptada en origen. 
Tiene un concepto modular, similar a los plugins de muchos programas, por lo que cualquier cripto que lo deseara podría incluirse sin depender del permiso de un tercero.

Entre lo negativo que el software del validador, que es el corazón del sistema, será un sistema cerrado hasta que entre en producción y una mayoría de Holders quiera hacerlo público.

NVO


----------



## bizkaiarober (10 Jun 2017)

Casa de cambio canadiense pierde 14 millones de dólares por error en contrato inteligente | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas


----------



## impacto (10 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> And the OSCAR goes to ...
> Pues ni mu. Mientras todos aqui miraban al dedo que apunta a la luna el clapham se ponia al dia en esta nueva religion llamada Cryptianismo
> Pero si lo haces , hazlo bien .
> Si no sabes la diferencia entre un PoW y un PoS , ni otros dtalles tecnicos jamas podras saber si un proyecto es bueno o no lo es .
> ...



Creo que sabes de lo que hablas, pero tu negativismo cronico (los arboles), no te dejan ver el bosque (criptolandia), piensa quien maneja el mundo y piensa quien se ha posicionado como Opss sorpresa "aún" (preguntate el por que? de ese aún) early adopters, ayer lo habias vendido todo, hoy tienes 5, por curiosidad, podrías decirme que 5 tienes? Que conste tambien que yo he dicho que el reparto de DASH es una verguenza, pero la idea en si es potente, en cuanto a lo del minado que quieres que te diga, llevo minando desde el 2013 y te digo que el objetivo de la moneda en relacion a su precio es lo que acaba determinando un sistema de minado u otro, anda que no hay alts y shits que han cambiado su sistema de minado por el camino, te nombro alguna?:bla: E insisto creo que tienes idea de lo que hablas pero tu negatividad y conspiracionismo no te deja ver con claridad.


----------



## davitin (10 Jun 2017)

Eth en 302 dolares y aqui la peña todavia discutiendo sobre el sexo de los angeles...

Coged el tren...de aqui un par de años, el que menos tendra 500.000 pavos en el banco, no lo digo en coña.

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (10 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> . SI el proyecto es bueno subira si o si ...asi que da igual si no esta en el top 20 . Si es bueno es apuesta ganadora



Máxima errónea compadre.

Deberias cambiarla y que dijera algo así: Si el proyecto está publicitado y apoyado por manos fuertes subirá sí o sí , incluso si es una mierda pinchada en un palo.

En este mundo que algo sea bueno no es garantía de triunfo, y menos en los mercados de capitales...miles de buenas empresas se han quedado en proyectos por falta de financiación, publicidad, mano de obra...

Lo bueno, es bueno, pero no tiene por que ser adoptado.



davitin dijo:


> Eth en 302 dolares y aqui la peña todavia discutiendo sobre el sexo de los angeles...
> 
> Coged el tren...de aqui un par de años, el que menos tendra 500.000 pavos en el banco, no lo digo en coña.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk



312$ ya.

Un saludo


----------



## davitin (10 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Máxima errónea compadre.
> 
> Deberias cambiarla y que dijera algo así: Si el proyecto está publicitado y apoyado por manos fuertes subirá sí o sí , incluso si es una mierda pinchada en un palo.
> 
> ...



Joder, eth no espera a nadie...de todos modos lo dicho, en un par de años nos va a dar igual haberlo comprado a 300 que a 400.

Por cierto...ripple ha caido otra vez a los infiernos, aunque aun puede caer algo mas....seguramente me pillare unos cuantos, esta oscilando todo el tiempo entre 25 y 33 centavos, se puede sacar una buena tajada holdeando, es casi seguro.

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (10 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El bosque ...el bosque ...que bosque ? El bosque infinito
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Homeostasis viable a largo plazo?


----------



## Divad (10 Jun 2017)

Horas poniéndome al día en saber las reglas del nuevo juego "blockchain", lo acabas teniendo claro tras ver quienes están detrás de ETH... ya estaba cantado quien van a ser el ganador fijo. Aunque la actualización del Sistema sea una mierda, los listos se lo follan como quieren. Si los listos te dan la posibilidad de univerte a una fiesta... Por qué no subirse? :fiufiu:::

02-ene-2017, 20:32


Spoiler






Divad dijo:


> Gracias por seguir dando la cara por las criptomonedas. Sin lugar a duda será la actualización del sistema.
> 
> El dinero FIAT no vale nada desde que dejó de ser respaldado por el oro.
> 
> ...



Sí, reconozco que estuve tocando las pelotas a la élite bitcoñera sobre ETH en el hilo Bitcoin :Baile:



@Davitin: veo los 1000$ y los 1500$ también para Diciembre :Baile:


----------



## davitin (10 Jun 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Homeostasis viable a largo plazo?



En serio alguien le pide consejo a ese tio?

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (10 Jun 2017)

bizkaiarober dijo:


> Casa de cambio canadiense pierde 14 millones de dólares por error en contrato inteligente | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas



Acabo de pasar un token a mi wallet desde livecoin . El primer envío, de prueba...todo OK, 1 minuto.

EL segundo, con el grueso de mi posición, no aparece. Ni sale en su puto historial de operaciones. Y ahora pensando en haber apechugado con 10 fees y listo , sin dar pie a su puta codicia.

No estoy harto ni nada del artisteo de los putos exchanges. Encima , peregrina por lo tuyo y parece una de telefonía dándote la baja : blablabla , tocada de huevos...& sólo palabras. Los cabrones , tan tranquilos.

[youtube]JdhZ3SX_cBc[/youtube]



Esperemos que esa hornada de tarjetas fisicas y virtuales de ETH que está al caer empiece a facilitar entradas, salidas, etc sin toda esta banda. Vaya tela.


Clapham : La chuminada retórica está muy xalada y todo éso...pero al loro con los desvaríos y las afirmaciones concretas, que puedes confundir y perjudicar al personal , sobre todo al más profano y aquí llegan muchos qe ni saben abrir una wallet. 

Piensa algo en la gente y córtate, muchacho.


----------



## spala (10 Jun 2017)

estoy montado en ETH parece q tiene buena pinta, teneis idea de posibles limites?


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (10 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> En serio alguien le pide consejo a ese tio?
> 
> Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk



No soy alguien que se cierre a una opinión concreta, estoy abierto a escuchar a cualquiera, hasta del más tonto se puede aprender, después analizo y ejecuto si me interesa.

Las opiniones y las conversaciones son como los culos, cada cual, distinta, me puede gustar más o menos, pero que pierdo visualizando todo el campo y no solo la hierba que recien empieza a crecer?

No hay que subestimar a nadie, sino que le pregunten a Mojon cuando hablaba sobre ETH como chatarra inmunda..

Creo que "prohibir" no es la solución, a todo caso corregir.

Saludos Davitin, homeostasis significa que las condiciones de dentro se mantienen de forma adecuada aunque en el medio externo tengamos muchas variables que puedan afectar a dicha estructura o puedan llegar a ser dañinas.


----------



## Superoeo (10 Jun 2017)

Por cierto sabeis qué le ha pasado a Wings? Buen proyecto que estaba empezando a despuntar sobrepasando el 1$, y se ha venido abajo quedandose en 0,70. Parece que está testando el suelo, pero no sé no sé....

---------- Post added 10-jun-2017 at 18:30 ----------

Al final me he salido de DGB con algo de perdidas. Como decían por arriba... Quizá repunte, pero con unos Devs como esos que van como pollos sin cabeza... hay gente haciéndolo mucho mejor y con proyectos buenos y con potencial


----------



## Chicosalchicha (10 Jun 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Por cierto sabeis qué le ha pasado a Waves? Buen proyecto que estaba empezando a despuntar sobrepasando el 1$, y se ha venido abajo quedandose en 0,70. Parece que está testando el suelo, pero no sé no sé....
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-jun-2017 at 18:30 ----------
> 
> Al final me he salido de DGB con algo de perdidas. Como decían por arriba... Quizá repunte, pero con unos Devs como esos que van como pollos sin cabeza... hay gente haciéndolo mucho mejor y con proyectos buenos y con potencial



Te refieres a wings no? Supongo q la gente esta tirando por otras monedas, pero yo mantengo las q compre todavia.


----------



## Superoeo (10 Jun 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Te refieres a wings no? Supongo q la gente esta tirando por otras monedas, pero yo mantengo las q compre todavia.



Me refería a Wings sí. error xD

ahora lo corrijo.

Sí, supongo que habrán tirado por otras pero qué raro.

Yo también sigo manteniendo. Y es que estaba pensando en entrar con más ahora en este dip con lo que he sacado de DGB, por eso preguntaba.


----------



## kretxo (10 Jun 2017)

Hola,

Leo este foro bastante a menudo, aunque no acostumbro a escribir, sólo me quedo con los comentarios vuestros que me parecen más interesantes 

Hace unas semanas me decidí por las criptomonedas, concretamente con Ethereum, por cómo está diseñado el proyecto, los apoyos que tiene de empresas y organizaciones, etc. Me parece que tiene bastante potencial para crecer.
Y como os podéis imaginar, de momento me va muy bien.

La incertidumbre más grande que tengo con esto es con las plataformas de gestión de las critomonedas. Actualmente estoy trabjando con Coinbase, sencillamente porque leyendo por internet es de las más grandes y conocidas. Pero, claro, no tengo ninguna garantía legal. Si mañana Coinbase dice que quiebra, que le han robado todos mis ETH, o cualquier otra cosa, mañana mismo me quedo sin nada y sin poder reclamar a nadie.

¿Qué seguridad ofrecen este tipo de plataformas? ¿Con cuál trabajáis vosotros? ¿O lo almacenáis en vuestras propias wallets locales? Quiero saber cuál es la forma más segura de hacerlo porque este punto me crea bastante incertidumbre.

Muchas gracias,


----------



## davitin (10 Jun 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> No soy alguien que se cierre a una opinión concreta, estoy abierto a escuchar a cualquiera, hasta del más tonto se puede aprender, después analizo y ejecuto si me interesa.
> 
> Las opiniones y las conversaciones son como los culos, cada cual, distinta, me puede gustar más o menos, pero que pierdo visualizando todo el campo y no solo la hierba que recien empieza a crecer?
> 
> ...



No se trata de escuchar a unos si y a otros no, pero es evidente que aqui entra peña a reirse de los foreros legitimos, y ya llevo suficientes años en el foro para saber quien es quien, si no sabes cribar es cosa tuya.

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (10 Jun 2017)

kretxo dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Si no las vas a tocar ya puedes crear tu cartera personal 
MyEtherWallet: Open-Source & Client-Side Ether Wallet


----------



## Claudius (10 Jun 2017)

impacto dijo:


> Creo que sabes de lo que hablas, pero tu negativismo cronico (los arboles), no te dejan ver el bosque (criptolandia), piensa quien maneja el mundo y piensa quien se ha posicionado como Opss sorpresa "aún" (preguntate el por que? de ese aún) early adopters, ayer lo habias vendido todo, hoy tienes 5, por curiosidad, podrías decirme que 5 tienes? Que conste tambien que yo he dicho que el reparto de DASH es una verguenza, pero la idea en si es potente, en cuanto a lo del minado que quieres que te diga, llevo minando desde el 2013 y te digo que el objetivo de la moneda en relacion a su precio es lo que acaba determinando un sistema de minado u otro, anda que no hay alts y shits que han cambiado su sistema de minado por el camino, te nombro alguna?:bla: E insisto creo que tienes idea de lo que hablas pero tu negatividad y conspiracionismo no te deja ver con claridad.



No te dejes engañar, no tiene NPI es bastante desinformador, solo que ahora se ha dado cuenta, que en los hilos de criptos, ya hay muchos millonario y multimillonarios y el no lo es porque lleva diciéndo bobadas desde hace años. Sus post en el hilo de Bitcoin de hace años lo dicen todo, amigo íntimo de mojón. :XX:

Copia & pega lo que escucha que lee en foros de habla inglesa, no sabrá ni que significa el gas en ethereum, ni como funciona Factom, bueno a lo mejor si, ya que he puesto algún post bastante -*formativo*- para que quien quiera, vaya calculando cuando llegue tranquilamente a 100$
inocho:

A Dash, no la voy a defender porque quien la critica no sabéis de que va el asunto, y si ni se han dignado a mirar la cadena y los flujos, cosa que en Monero no se puede hacer..., me hace bastante gracia cuando leo las fiebre ICO a preminados, soltando los valiosos, *Bitcoin y Ethereum* por token-humo, como si no hubiera mañana Aragon 2 dígitos en M de $ por una idea y 4 líneas de codigo. OMG 
 

Ahora todos los nuevos, menos de 2 años en crypto-word están en modo FOMO que ya lo he advertido (con el q me lo pierdo..) y a ver quien tiene cojones a aguantar los hold con un % de 98% de pérdidas, si llegan.


----------



## davitin (10 Jun 2017)

Volviendo al tema de eth...otra cosa que estoy viendo es que parece que esta intentando dejar atras el ratio 1:10 que ha llevado todo este tiempo con bitcoin...esto es esencial para que aumente su precio a un buen nivel.

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (10 Jun 2017)

Siempre igual, veo el Eth a 250 y digo va, vamos a meterle algo. Hago transferencia a Coinbase y para cuándo llegue ya va x por los 300 :


----------



## impacto (10 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> No te dejes engañar, no tiene NPI es bastante desinformador, solo que ahora se ha dado cuenta, que en los hilos de criptos, ya hay muchos millonario y multimillonarios y el no lo es porque lleva diciéndo bobadas desde hace años. Sus post en el hilo de Bitcoin de hace años lo dicen todo, amigo íntimo de mojón. :XX:
> 
> Copia & pega lo que escucha que lee en foros de habla inglesa, no sabrá ni que significa el gas en ethereum, ni como funciona Factom, bueno a lo mejor si, ya que he puesto algún post bastante -*formativo*- para que quien quiera, vaya calculando cuando llegue tranquilamente a 100$
> inocho:
> ...



Me referia a que sabe de lo que habla pensando que hay gente que pregunta donde guardar sus Ethers o donde conseguir una shit, no que yo este de acuerdo con ninguna opinion que da, ni que no piense que es pura incongruencia su mensaje, partiendo de la base ( y ya no me hace falta nada mas)de que predica el sionismo, y no se da cuenta quien esta detras de Ethereum y Vitalik, los tokens buenos son los que te dan la oportunidad de multiplicar ganancias, sobretodo en estos momentos que todo suben, cada uno luego decide que hacer con ellos, por ejemplo: yo siempre lo acabo pasando a Ether, y por cierto no tengo un solo Bitcoin, pero me alegro como el que mas que el Bitcoin suba porque es la ola que esta arrastrando a todas las shits, por lo menos hasta que el Ether tome la posicion dominante, que la tomara salvo debacle. Yo soy holder de DASH y tambien tengo mi opinion que ya he mencionado en otros comentarios, lo unico que me da pena de toda esta fiebre a mi es, a pesar de pruebas empiricas solo haber convencido a un par de amigos para que entren, y ahora que ya estan en amplias ganancias, les recomiendo que salgan, cada uno tiene que ser capaz de medir su ambición, no le corresponde a nadie determinar el nivel de ambicion, ganas, riesgo o intensidad que le pongan otros, yo me me he leido el hilo entero, y recuerdo que alguien hace no se si un mes o un par de meses pedir un buen prestamo para comprar criptos y pagarlo con sus beneficios y obviamente quedarse el resto. Si lo hubiese hecho, a pesar de que la opinion generalizada era que incurria en alto riesgo, hubiese, aun adoptando una posicion con criptos conservadoras seguramente a dia de hoy haber amortizado el prestamo con sus intereses y tener un buen beneficio, cada cual es libre de realizar sus acciones, pero ha de saber que cada accion incurre en unas consecuencias, yo nunca recomendaria a nadie hacer esto que proponia aquel forero ( puede ser davitin?) pero cuando lo leia pensaba: " si lo hiciese ole sus narices: pueden pasar dos cosas, que te hagas jodidamente rico: ( si vas a shits que se estan convirtiendo en alts los ratios son altisimos o que pierdas 20.000 un error, pero un error por fiarte de tu instinto y de tus emociones, estando en un momento tan clave de la revolucion digital, Es tan importante valorar los riesgos y estudiar cada proyecto de forma independiente como seguir tu instinto a la hora de pensar en una utilidad practica, aunque francamente existiendo la red Ethereum lo veo una salida facil. Crees que el Ether no tocara nunca la paridad 0.2? esto va a ser mortal para Bitcoin, pero sera mortal para las alts? y las shits? yo supongo que si, pero.. igual resisten, aunque obviamente el ostion igualmente seria de campeonato, todo dependera del mercado.


----------



## Claudius (10 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Aqui nadie es millonario . Cuando vendas tus btc y te den 1 millon entonces seras millonario , mientras no .



Ves, como no tienes npi. Cuando necesites una estrategia de salida a FIAT de tus 5000 eurillos, ya sabes que hacer porque te la he puesto free.

Pero para 1 kilete, tendrías que pasar por caja.

Eres una rémora que se cree que por nadar con tiburones, está a su altura.


----------



## davitin (10 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> No te dejes engañar, no tiene NPI es bastante desinformador, solo que ahora se ha dado cuenta, que en los hilos de criptos, ya hay muchos millonario y multimillonarios y el no lo es porque lleva diciéndo bobadas desde hace años. Sus post en el hilo de Bitcoin de hace años lo dicen todo, amigo íntimo de mojón. :XX:
> 
> Copia & pega lo que escucha que lee en foros de habla inglesa, no sabrá ni que significa el gas en ethereum, ni como funciona Factom, bueno a lo mejor si, ya que he puesto algún post bastante -*formativo*- para que quien quiera, vaya calculando cuando llegue tranquilamente a 100$
> inocho:
> ...



Que es el modo FOMO?

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## impacto (10 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Volviendo al tema de eth...otra cosa que estoy viendo es que parece que esta intentando dejar atras el ratio 1:10 que ha llevado todo este tiempo con bitcoin...esto es esencial para que aumente su precio a un buen nivel.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk



En cuanto toque 0.2... O se dispara el Bitcoin, o se dispara el Ether o se va al suelo el mercado, yo creo que en ese momento se deberia salir de las shits por lo que pudiese pasar... el margen de desplome es menor. Se estan sucediendo a pasos agigantados los acontencimientos importantes en criptolandia que se ven siempre refrendados y traducidos en cifras, el ether no tiene techo


----------



## Claudius (10 Jun 2017)

impacto dijo:


> Crees que el Ether no tocara nunca la paridad 0.2? esto va a ser mortal para Bitcoin, pero sera mortal para las alts? y las shits? yo supongo que si, pero.. igual resisten, aunque obviamente el ostion igualmente seria de campeonato, todo dependera del mercado.



Mete párrafos que es free.

Hay mucho mercado potencial y la tarta aún se está cocinando, el pastelero es el que la ha diseñado pero los trozos y su tamaño aún están por decidir, porque la tarta sigue en el horno *terminándose.*


----------



## impacto (10 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Mete párrafos que es free.
> 
> Hay mucho mercado potencial y la tarta aún se está cocinando, el pastelero es el que la ha diseñado pero los trozos y su tamaño aún están por decidir, porque la tarta sigue en el horno *terminándose.*



Ok.

Gracias.


----------



## tio_argyle (10 Jun 2017)

Esto ya es un sindios, hay 4 proyectos de exchange, 6 de bancos, otros tantos de ICOs y fondos de inversión ... es imposible seguir el ritmo. Otras nuevas blockchain que "mejorarán" a ETH... aeternity, Tezos... :bla:

Dan ganas de dejar todo en ETH y olvidarse del tema.


----------



## impacto (10 Jun 2017)

Ojo a ETC...


----------



## davitin (10 Jun 2017)

impacto dijo:


> Me referia a que sabe de lo que habla pensando que hay gente que pregunta donde guardar sus Ethers o donde conseguir una shit, no que yo este de acuerdo con ninguna opinion que da, ni que no piense que es pura incongruencia su mensaje, partiendo de la base ( y ya no me hace falta nada mas)de que predica el sionismo, y no se da cuenta quien esta detras de Ethereum y Vitalik, los tokens buenos son los que te dan la oportunidad de multiplicar ganancias, sobretodo en estos momentos que todo suben, cada uno luego decide que hacer con ellos, por ejemplo: yo siempre lo acabo pasando a Ether, y por cierto no tengo un solo Bitcoin, pero me alegro como el que mas que el Bitcoin suba porque es la ola que esta arrastrando a todas las shits, por lo menos hasta que el Ether tome la posicion dominante, que la tomara salvo debacle. Yo soy holder de DASH y tambien tengo mi opinion que ya he mencionado en otros comentarios, lo unico que me da pena de toda esta fiebre a mi es, a pesar de pruebas empiricas solo haber convencido a un par de amigos para que entren, y ahora que ya estan en amplias ganancias, les recomiendo que salgan, cada uno tiene que ser capaz de medir su ambición, no le corresponde a nadie determinar el nivel de ambicion, ganas, riesgo o intensidad que le pongan otros, yo me me he leido el hilo entero, y recuerdo que alguien hace no se si un mes o un par de meses pedir un buen prestamo para comprar criptos y pagarlo con sus beneficios y obviamente quedarse el resto. Si lo hubiese hecho, a pesar de que la opinion generalizada era que incurria en alto riesgo, hubiese, aun adoptando una posicion con criptos conservadoras seguramente a dia de hoy haber amortizado el prestamo con sus intereses y tener un buen beneficio, cada cual es libre de realizar sus acciones, pero ha de saber que cada accion incurre en unas consecuencias, yo nunca recomendaria a nadie hacer esto que proponia aquel forero ( puede ser davitin?) pero cuando lo leia pensaba: " si lo hiciese ole sus narices: pueden pasar dos cosas, que te hagas jodidamente rico: ( si vas a shits que se estan convirtiendo en alts los ratios son altisimos o que pierdas 20.000 un error, pero un error por fiarte de tu instinto y de tus emociones, estando en un momento tan clave de la revolucion digital, Es tan importante valorar los riesgos y estudiar cada proyecto de forma independiente como seguir tu instinto a la hora de pensar en una utilidad practica, aunque francamente existiendo la red Ethereum lo veo una salida facil. Crees que el Ether no tocara nunca la paridad 0.2? esto va a ser mortal para Bitcoin, pero sera mortal para las alts? y las shits? yo supongo que si, pero.. igual resisten, aunque obviamente el ostion igualmente seria de campeonato, todo dependera del mercado.



Si, fui yo el del prestamo...pero me referia a meter la pasta en eth, ...meter dinero de un prestamo en el resto de las altcoins es una locura, al menos para mi, no controlo tanto para hacer eso y salir ganando...yo decia de ir a eth, a lo seguro vaya.

Teniendo en cuenta que lo dije cuando el eth estaba a 100, ahora mismo tendria mas de 60.000 dolares (suponiendo un prestamo de 20.000, que era lo que yo decia).

Dicho lo cual, tampoco animo a nadie a hacerlo.

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (10 Jun 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Esto ya es un sindios, hay 4 proyectos de exchange, 6 de bancos, otros tantos de ICOs y fondos de inversión ... es imposible seguir el ritmo. Otras nuevas blockchain que "mejorarán" a ETH... aeternity, Tezos... :bla:
> 
> Dan ganas de dejar todo en ETH y olvidarse del tema.



Yo estoy apunto de desinstalar todas las app, dejar los foros y olvidarme del tema, que estrés coño.














Obvio que no


----------



## tio_argyle (10 Jun 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Yo estoy apunto de desinstalar todas las app, dejar los foros y olvidarme del tema, que estrés coño.
> 
> 
> 
> Obvio que no



jajaja el objetivo ahora es encontrar el próximo ETH... vamos a por él!


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (10 Jun 2017)

Eventos ETH via calendario.

The Times of Ethereum | Calendar


----------



## davitin (10 Jun 2017)

Menudos bandazos esta pegando...pasa de 313 a 323 en un suspiro y viceversa.

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 10-jun-2017 at 18:25 ----------

Etc intenta subir, pero no lo consigue...ripple se va a tomar por el ojal...la ultima vez que pego bajon llego a 20 centavos o son imaginaciones mias?

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (10 Jun 2017)

Todavía estáis a tiempo :fiufiu:



Divad dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El 1 de mayo bailaba sobre los 50$ :


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (10 Jun 2017)

ETH sube como un puto cochete, ya empieza a plantearse si habrá sorpasso con Bitcoin en cuanto a capitalización antes de 2019.

Me arrepiento de haberle metido poco dinero a ETH, esto pinta a nuevo paradigma.


----------



## juli (10 Jun 2017)

digipl dijo:


> Un par de proyectos de exchanges descentralizados.
> 
> El primero basado en Ethereum y con chinos metidos en medio. Tiene pinta de proyecto serio al que habrá que seguir. La ventaja es que está detrás AXN que ya tiene experiencia en enlazar crypto y fiat a través de sus tarjetas.
> 
> ...



Ayer estuve ojeando la segunda y me desanimó el escueto Team que lleva...pero que tú le tengas cierta consideración , dado el rigor técnico que trasmiten tus post, ya me trasmite buenas vibraciones. EN fin...es un sector que quisiera tener en cartera y tu post viene al pelo.

Eso sí, la segunda pinta seria , el team, en principio, deslumrante y voy a ojearla más detenidamente . No está en ICO abierto , no ? / a mí proyectos que se autofinancien me da buena muestra de la fe en el proyecto de quienes lo abordan /.

- Una consulta, por favor : Has visto Minereum ? /MNE/ ... Qué opinión te merece ?

Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## Kondarra (10 Jun 2017)

No sé si se ha comentado ya pero hoy en la sexta noche Santiago Niño Becerra hablará de BTC. No lo voy a poder ver, una pena, me da curiosidad a ver qué cuentan.


----------



## p_pin (10 Jun 2017)

Tengo alguna duda sobre Ether

- Respecto al anonimato es igual a Btc?

- En capitalización ya está aprox en el 60% de BTC, pero está tan distribuido? esta muy acaparado?


----------



## OzziE (10 Jun 2017)

paketazo, yo te invoco compañero:

108 de cap, ¿corregirá en breve, o seguirá subiendo a lo loco?

Desde mi punto de vista, subirá un poco más y empezará a corregier como el mes pasado, pero, y si me equivoco ¿y sigue subiendo a lo bestia?

Estoy totalmente perdido en este momento :x


Edito: Voy a ponerte al día de mis últimos movimientos. Tengo mucha confianza en GAMEcredits, ya que me gustan mucho los videojuegos y entiendo mucho del tema. Después de la correción, metí lo poco que tengo en GAME cuando estaba en 150, llegó a 300 (es decir, doblé) y al ver que hasta finales de junio no van a sacar la plataforma, lo cambié a FIAT. 

Este movimiento lo hice perfecto, y mi plan en este momento consiste en esperar a que se confirme el día exacto del lanzamiento para comprar al precio que sea.

Ahora bien, si todo sigue subiendo cómo lo está haciendo, estoy perdiendo la oportunidad de llevarme algo extra con otra coin, sin embargo, no tengo claro si está pegando una gran subida a la que seguirá una gran corrección o, simplemente, el número de personas interesadas en invertir en este mundo está creciendo exponencialmente.

Siento el tochopost, gracias por tu tiempo compañero.


----------



## paketazo (10 Jun 2017)

OzziE dijo:


> paketazo, yo te invoco compañero:
> 
> 108 de cap, ¿corregirá en breve, o seguirá subiendo a lo loco?
> 
> ...



Me he visto tentado estas semanas a vender mis Dash que las traigo desde 10$ o menos para saltar a otras que empezaban a despuntar y podrían dar el pelotazo.

Luego pensé:

Joder, paso de andar moviendo fichas de un exchanger para otro, la última vez tardé un mes en vaciar el exchanger y ahora empezar de nuevo.

Trasteo algo que tengo por ahí pero paso de mover el monto principal de BTC y Dash, está en principio "a salvo"

Lo que en economía se denomina costo de oportunidad, es poseer un capital parado o rentado poco, respecto a otros mercados...no obstante, aquí y ahora no sabemos dónde está la siguiente bomba...yo personalmente buscaría valores laterales durante semanas y entraría a la espera del siguiente movimiento.

Entrar en pleno pump, puede ser bueno si se anda avispado, pero si hay recelo, podemos acabar pillados durante meses.

Una subida de un 300% y una bajada de un 50% desde máximos nos jode de cojones si fallamos el timing.

Yo me mantendría tranquilo si se está confiado en el proyecto, otra cosa es que vendas un pequeño % para dedicarlos a otra idea que también te atraiga.

No es fácil decidirse...lo entiendo perfectamente.

Un saludo


----------



## davitin (10 Jun 2017)

Eth a 324...esto no para...y yo hace unos dias preguntando si iba a llegar a 500...como dice Divad, que no os extrañe que acabe el año a 1500 pavos.


----------



## Merlin (10 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Que es el modo FOMO?



FOMO= Fear of missing out, algo así como "miedo a perdérselo" o "miedo a quedarse fuera".


----------



## davitin (10 Jun 2017)

impacto dijo:


> En cuanto toque 0.2... O se dispara el Bitcoin, o se dispara el Ether o se va al suelo el mercado, yo creo que en ese momento se deberia salir de las shits por lo que pudiese pasar... el margen de desplome es menor. Se estan sucediendo a pasos agigantados los acontencimientos importantes en criptolandia que se ven siempre refrendados y traducidos en cifras, el ether no tiene techo



con 0.2 te refieres a que eth alcance la mitad de precio del bitcoin? y por que iba a pasar eso que dices?

Yo pienso que en dicho caso quiza todos los que tienen bitcoins se lanzarian acojonados a comprar eth como locos, pensando que sus bitcoins van a perder todo su valor.


----------



## Kondarra (10 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> He leído el hilo desde que Juli, pidió unas letras de ayuda, y me ha hecho muy feliz ver muchas aportaciones, sobre todo de la gente que lee y escribe poco, que aunque alguno penséis, yo -no lo se todo- y todos me enseñáis siempre algo (sino, no estaría aquí) y espero que siga así.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sobre este tema, ¿alguno ha comprado tarjetas regalo de Amazon con btc? ¿Una tarjeta regalo de Amazon.com es válida en Amazon.es?


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (10 Jun 2017)

Los early adopters, los iniciados que compraron criptos antes de 2017 lo hicieron en su mayoría en BTC, la segunda oleada estamos entrando en masa en ETH, con grandes empresas detrás y con un modelo de minado diferente.

Supongo que esta guerra es inevitable, yo estoy metiendo pasta en ETH incluso hoy, he llegado a pagar más comisiones por pagar con tarjeta, el FOMO es fuerte en mi. 

Si miráis el volumen de negociación de las últimas 24h veréis que en ETH es de un 72% del de BTC. 

Como he leído en este mismo hilo, el tiempo en las criptos va a velocidad de vértigo, te estás una semana fuera y cuando vuelves la cosa se puede haber vuelto del revés.


----------



## davitin (11 Jun 2017)

Eth a 331...mañana nos despertamos con el ethereum de los cojones a 400, y yo hasta mitad de semana sin pasta para comprar...


----------



## catoshi (11 Jun 2017)

Ethereum es un timo. Ni descentralizado ni hostias, y con un lanzamiento sencillamente desastroso:

CryptoScam #8 - Ethereum Launch (w/ Jason Seibert) - YouTube

Eso es si, un timo muy lucrativo, ojala hubiera comprado. En fin los que tengais fichas, espero que las cambieis por BTC mientras podais. Quien sabe hasta donde puede llegar la burbuja, pero pensad que es una moneda inflacionaria, con una supply de 100 millones, con smart contracts que puede petar como el DAO... ojo cuidado.


----------



## MM Trainer (11 Jun 2017)

Si eth llega a 500 en breve, superará el market capital de btc.


----------



## Kondarra (11 Jun 2017)

¿Algún programador en la sala?


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (11 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> ¿Algún programador en la sala?



Como se cita? tengo un amigo por el foro( lo acabo de dejar en casa justo hace 5 minutos) y es informático..

@Endemoniado

Dice que no le meta en lios y que le mandes un MP. :XX:


----------



## danjian (11 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Sobre este tema, ¿alguno ha comprado tarjetas regalo de Amazon con btc? ¿Una tarjeta regalo de Amazon.com es válida en Amazon.es?




Hace tiempo yo me gaste como 3 BTC en comprar cosas en amazon con giftcard y te dan a elegir para que amazon quieres el giftcard por lo que un gift card de .co.uk solo sirve ahi. Yo compraba para .co.uk con e-gifter porque de España no había.

Te estoy hablando de cuando el BTC costaba 300$(como me arrepiento de haberlos gastado:XX, ahora puede haber cambiado pero lo dudo.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (11 Jun 2017)

ETH a 343 dólares. Se está poniendo en modo To The Moon por momentos.

Lo de que ETH es inflacionaria es cierto en gran parte hasta dentro de 1 año, se supone que actualmente la inflación será de un 10%, pero en menos de un año esta inflación se debería establecer en un 1% anual. Algo bastante asumible.

Y por cierto la ostia que se está pegando Waves me la estoy comiendo con patatas, lo que era la hostia hace 72 horas ahora es una estampida de ventas.


----------



## Panko21 (11 Jun 2017)

La gente esta vendiendo, toda mi cartera diversificada bajando para pillar eth seguro


----------



## Divad (11 Jun 2017)

Cuando paren de inyectarle dinero a la madre ETH, tocará el riego a las demás. Todavía nos quedan ofertas hasta el clásico Octubre ::

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (11 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Cuando paren de inyectarle dinero a la madre ETH, tocará el riego a las demás. Todavía nos quedan ofertas hasta el clásico Octubre ::
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk



Como no pare se comera el market de BTC.. y ver delante a ETH crearia un impacto curioso curioso..8:

Buenas noches, descansad, mañana sera otro gran día.


----------



## ninfireblade (11 Jun 2017)

MM Trainer dijo:


> Si eth llega a 500 en breve, superará el market capital de btc.




Lo cual evidencia que está sobrevalorado.

El motivo es la gran cantidad de ICOs que están sacando tokens de ETH y que solo admiten colaboraciones en ETH, lo cual obliga a la gente a comprar ETH


----------



## spala (11 Jun 2017)

yo compré un par de ETH a 275, y gracias a esta subida estoy recuperando
una pequeña parte de lo que la mierda de litecoin me hizo perder,

pese a q llevo en el mundo de las criptos unos años, nunca he terminado de entender la mierda de ethereum,
alguien hace un resumen ?


----------



## impacto (11 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> con 0.2 te refieres a que eth alcance la mitad de precio del bitcoin? y por que iba a pasar eso que dices?
> 
> Yo pienso que en dicho caso quiza todos los que tienen bitcoins se lanzarian acojonados a comprar eth como locos, pensando que sus bitcoins van a perder todo su valor.



Con lo de 0.2 me refiero a que un Ether se cambie a 0.2 Bitcoin, esto supondría doblar el tan famoso 0.1 que lleva meses circulando y según las circunstancias o hablaríamos de sorpaso, o hablaríamos de que el Bitcoin se ha ido por encima de los 5.000 dólares, cualquiera de las dos es positiva,
me explico: cuando la gente habla de burbuja, se tiene que entender una adopción y conocimiento masivo para que se de el fenómeno, puede ser que no haga falta que se de una adopción o uso masivo, pero yo creo que refiriéndonos a esto concretamente habría de darse, el Bitcoin ya ha “petado” y su potencialidad le ha hecho seguir creciendo, desde mi punto de vista, si tu observas la gráfica del Bitcoin te darás cuenta, de que su primera burbuja solo fue un momento determinado de hype, te das cuenta que cualquiera que haya invertido en cualquier momento determinado del tiempo en Bitcoin, y hubiese holdeado, sino hubiese vendido hasta hace 2 horas, no habría perdido dinero ha día de hoy, siempre hubiese conseguido unos retornos muy interesantes. 

Es un análisis importante para valorar la potencialidad de algo, si tiene un eterno crecimiento, se ha de preguntar uno, por que? Cuando dejara de crecer?Que podría acabar con este crecimiento? Representa un nuevo paradigma?

En el momento en el que el Ether alcance ese 0.2, negar que pasará es de ciegos, el mercado dicta las normas y las tendencias, las gráficas no te van a mentir, no obstante y siempre teniendo muy presente y valorando que la evolución de la tendencia siempre se puede invertir, modificar o acrecentar con algún suceso de interés de mercado, ese 0.2 probablemente hablaremos de un Ether de un valor aproximado entre 650 -1050 Dólares por Ether, eso provocara ese punto de inflexión en el mercado que dictaminara si esto es algo para quedarse o si esta sobrevalorado o si es algo que simplemente esta demasiado avanzado para su tiempo.

La gente se preguntara, si con un BTC antes podía comprar 100 ethers, luego 50, luego 10 … ahora 5…. Creara un movimiento de inflexión y podrá ser también un: oye antes necesitaba 100 ETH para comprar un BTC, hoy necesito 5, voy a comprar que al final el Bitcoin es el Bitcoin, yo me inclino por lo primero, pero podría pasar lo segundo, lo que quiero decir es que dudo que el mercado se aísle de ese hecho y determinara el siguiente orden entorno a las criptos, Bitcoin ha sido un gran rey, lo seguirá siendo? O solo es un títere en manos de otros?? 

También yo creo que las personas y las comunidades necesitan de alguna manera un líder o un representante carismático que ofrezca seguridad y confianza, eso es lo que despierta Vitalik, el es el creador y la red baila bajo su batuta ( el es batuta de otros: pero si analizas quienes son esos que estan detras, la cosa, como inversion, todavia te da mas seguridad) y eso es lo que no tiene Bitcoin ( desde que se fue GA sobretodo) porque no esta Satoshi, si el guiara el proyecto, como es el ideólogo e inventor, seguramente rompería con todo y determinaría el rumbo a seguir, nadie puede manterse mandando en contra de la comunidad, y mas en una descentralizada, se esta viendo en las alts y en las shits, convierten a gente que no parecía mucha cosa, en poco menos que empatados con Satoshi, pero bueno que me voy del fondo, no podemos negar que internet a revolucionado prácticamente todos los negocios, por que el de los pagos y el dinero no puede ser también de ellos?

Estos fueron razonamientos expresados por Satoshi:

21 de febrero 2010: En ausencia de un mercado para establecer el precio (del bitcoin), las estimaciones basadas en el costo de producción son una buena aproximación. El precio de cualquier producto tiende a gravitar hacia el costo de producción. Si el precio está por debajo del costo, entonces la producción se ralentiza. Si el precio está por encima del costo, se pueden obtener beneficios mediante la generación y venta de más cantidad. Al mismo tiempo, el aumento de la producción incrementaría la dificultad, trasladando el costo de generación al precio. En años posteriores, cuando la nueva generación de moneda sea un pequeño porcentaje de la oferta existente, el precio de mercado dictará el costo de producción en vez de al revés.

ESTO ES LO QUE SE HA IMPEDIDO CON EL BLOQUEO DEL TAMAÑO DE BLOQUES, QUE EL PROPIO SATOSHI ENTENDIA COMO ALGO TEMPORAL, esto es lo que desde mi punto de vista, a la larga ha hecho perder a BTC la dominancia del mercado, mucho antes de lo que hubiese o no hubiese sucedido, pero de forma natural, por eso digo que la red de BTC no esta naturalizada, no porque no este adaptada o no es mas masificado que el Resto de monedas que no son Ether(independientemente de cual es el reparto de las monedas de ether, pero no hemos de olvidar que estos son proyectos, y proyectos en un mercado en explosion, eso hay que pagarlo, sea caro o no, si crees en ello, es lo que hay)

20 de julio 2010: Bitcoin es una implementación de la propuesta del dinero-b de Wei Dai*publicada en cypherpunks en 1998 y la propuesta de Bitgold de Nick Szabo.

07 de agosto 2010: La utilidad de los intercambios posibles gracias a Bitcoin será muy superior al coste de la electricidad utilizada para mantener el sistema. Por lo tanto, no usar Bitcoin sería un costo neto.

En sus propias pesquisas se encuentra la raíz del asunto, el mercado de Bitcoin no esta naturalizado, el de Ether si, Bitcoin no es una idea pionera, en si misma sino la adoptación de otras ideas, lo mismo que es ethereum a Bitcoin, La utilidad de Ethereum a dia de hoy es superior, y esta superando a Bitcoin en todo, da igual quien sean los dueños, como idea es mas completa, determinar que una idea tiene que ser la excelencia solo por ser la primera es como pensar que el tío que invento el futbol, juega o entiende mejor el futbol que Messi, es el perfeccionamiento lo que nos lleva a la excelencia.

Se habla de la inflacción pero, como bien ha apuntado un forero, en nada tendera al 1% que se convertira en asumible, logicamente, si las cosas van bien y con mucha mas razon si esto va seguir asi, quien que tenga ether no mantendra abierto un nodo a cambio de lo que le aporta tenerlos? El coste es ridiculo, esa es una de las cosas que mejor esta haciendo la red, la distribucion de nodos ( variable y dependiente de lo que ocurra con el cambio)

Volviendo al tema de la burbuja, todas las grandes burbujas de la historia, (no hablo de pequeñas burbujas, negar que esto es algo muy grande, volvería a ser cosas de ciegos), se han caracterizado por un uso y con un animo de captación masiva, es decir, algo así como que te venden algo, esto lo estamos lleno a comprar nosotros, por que? Porque valoramos el potencial de su adopción futura, y queremos adelantarnos en el tiempo a ese momento, 

Por eso yo creo que todavía se esta tomando posiciones, hay mucha gente que te vende ICOs y otros tipos de negocios para complementar, pero es algo normal, son las típicas remoras o bichos que intentan aprovecharse del bicho principal, lo grandioso de esto, en este caso en concreto es que entrar en esto es lo que te puede hacer conseguir o hacerte con un buen colchón de Ethers o de Bitcoins, lo que prefieras, yo creo en Ethereum y en su capacidad como nuevo paradigma, pero no descarto a Bitcoin, el código es ley, y la ley original la determino BTC.. pero.. hay en nuestra sociedad y en nuestros países las mismas primeras leyes que se impusieron? Las monedas que han ido habiendo ha sido siempre la misma? Todo es adaptación al medio y supervivencia, incluso para las criptos.

Eso yo creo que es también lo que acrece nuestra impaciencia, saber que va a pasar algo gordo, y estar expectante, teniendo que asumir siempre un papel poco menos que secundario (salvo que compraras OMNIS o GBYTE cuando no superaban dos duros jajajaja) He vendido casi todos mis digibytes hace un rato.. tiene muy mala pinta y mejor salvar unas, aun, grandes ganancias… espero que no me toque recuperar posición, no quiero que se convierta en triple perdida ( entra bajo, tener que volver a entrar alto y el coste de oportunidad con otras… encima comprando Ether ahora que esta altísimo pero… Ayer también, y ayer , y antes de ayer y antes de antes de ayer y antes de antes de antes de ayer ya nos parece que estaba… hasta barato.. ejeje como siempre todo esto son opiniones personales, como siempre me pasa DGB volverá. Subir y hare el triple palme, pero hay que tener cabeza y prudencia siempre, eso lo principal.

Ladrillaco guapo que me ha quedado, son todo divagaciones(menos la triste y poco celebrada venta), ni caso...


----------



## Morsa (11 Jun 2017)

kretxo dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Leo este foro bastante a menudo, aunque no acostumbro a escribir, sólo me quedo con los comentarios vuestros que me parecen más interesantes
> 
> ...



Mejor sacarlo vía myetherwallet o en papel o a un ledger. Algo en el exchange para hacer el indio y poco más



tio_argyle dijo:


> Esto ya es un sindios, hay 4 proyectos de exchange, 6 de bancos, otros tantos de ICOs y fondos de inversión ... es imposible seguir el ritmo. Otras nuevas blockchain que "mejorarán" a ETH... aeternity, Tezos... :bla:
> 
> Dan ganas de dejar todo en ETH y olvidarse del tema.



De mi blockfolio, la que realmente me está dando alegrías es ETH, las demás me entretienen, pero lo que es rentabilidad... y de momento hold con DASH, ETC y unas pocas XRP que me quedé por si las hamburguesas 

Ahora mismo ETH es un agujero negro que anda succionando casi todo lo de alrededor


----------



## Divad (11 Jun 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Lo cual evidencia que está sobrevalorado.
> 
> El motivo es la gran cantidad de ICOs que están sacando tokens de ETH y que solo admiten colaboraciones en ETH, lo cual obliga a la gente a comprar ETH



Con una imagen debe de bastarte para comprender quien es el caballo ganador...







Puedes estar tranquilo que todas van a ser regadas. Cuando comiencen a distribuir las tarjetas que hagan la conversión de cripto a FIAT... el valor de la madre y sus hijos aumentarán tras la entrada masiva de dinero. Llegará un momento que el valor del FIAT será 0 y entonces es cuando el riesgo de ""hackeos"" en las exchanges aumentan un 1000%. El momento de salirse sería desde o antes el comienzo del uso de las tarjetas.

Todavía queda pista de baile para todos, las ofertas se acaban cuando comiencen las tarjetas :fiufiu:

Iorana,


----------



## davitin (11 Jun 2017)

Buenos dias a todos desde el curro.

Bueno, eth se ha estabilizado o eso parece...en 342 dolares...hay que acaparar hasta el proximo rally.

Para divad...podrias hablar un poco mas del rollo ese de las tarjetas? Cuantos proyectos hay?

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tio_argyle (11 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Buenos dias a todos desde el curro.
> 
> Bueno, eth se ha estabilizado o eso parece...en 342 dolares...hay que acaparar hasta el proximo rally.
> 
> ...



Por aportar, que yo sepa:
Tokencard
Monaco
y lo último que me he encontrado con una pinta del carajo...
TenX | Blockchain Payment Platform

PD: El hype que hay con la ICO de BANCOR no es ni medio normal. Se va de las manos ésto...


----------



## ElFarySeo (11 Jun 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Por aportar, que yo sepa:
> Tokencard
> Monaco
> y lo último que me he encontrado con una pinta del carajo...
> ...



Pero eso no es una altcoin no?


----------



## davitin (11 Jun 2017)

Etc casi en 19... A ver si este despierta tambien y acaba en, no se, 50 pavos por ejemplo, no estaria mal, eh? Jeje.

No se que futuro trndra etc, estando el primo de zumosol arriba.

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## djun (11 Jun 2017)

ElFarySeo dijo:


> Pero eso no es una altcoin no?



TokenCard (TKN) sí es una coin (además de tarjeta)
TokenCard (TKN) $0.895330 (0.10%) | CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations


TenX y Monaco (MNC) saldrán dentro de poco como nuevas coins, si no me equivoco.

Monaco - ICO open now
TenX | Blockchain Payment Platform



davitin dijo:


> Etc casi en 19... A ver si este despierta tambien y acaba en, no se, 50 pavos por ejemplo, no estaria mal, eh? Jeje.
> 
> No se que futuro trndra etc, estando el primo de zumosol arriba.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk



Pues debería pegar un tirón para llegar al 10% de Eth. Y por que nó que suba al 20%. Eso serían unos 70 dólares. Le estoy esperando.


----------



## ElFarySeo (11 Jun 2017)

TenX mola, me he apuntado a ver si puedo entrar en la compra inicial


----------



## orbeo (11 Jun 2017)

Viendo la gráfica de Ripple del último mes da pena, como no salga pronto algún NOTICION se va al infierno


----------



## Kondarra (11 Jun 2017)

Preguntaba lo del programador por si podemos hacer un sistema de alertas sencillo para los que estamos aquí. ¿Cómo? Ir mirando la cotización diaria de todo lo que está en Bittrex y si una lleva más de X tiempo lateral (variación de menos del Y%) mande un aviso a un grupo de Telegram en el que estemos nosotros, ahí cada uno decide. Se podría añadir una evolución del volumen también. 
¿Lo veis interesante? Por no estar mirando gráficas todo el día...


----------



## stiff upper lip (11 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Con una imagen debe de bastarte para comprender quien es el caballo ganador...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Salirse? Si ethereum llega al gran público de manera sencilla y entra dinero a saco será el momento de ver los fuegos artificiales no de salir creo yo.


----------



## orbeo (11 Jun 2017)

Lo que me sorprende de esa imagen a nivel bancario, ING (Holandés, creo), luego JP Morgan, UBS y el fondo BNY Mellon... y los dos principales bancos Españoles
Y que pasa con el resto de la banca mundial? Son los españoles los más listos? Porqué no hay más bancos del resto de países?


----------



## Kali Yuga (11 Jun 2017)

Cuando andaba Ether por $90 hice unas compras, he salido sacando un buen pellizco, estás últimas semanas están todas las criptos muy hype, voy a resguardarme un tiempo a ver acontecimientos, y espero que algunos precios retrocedan para poder entrar, porque el ritmo es brutal.


----------



## tio_argyle (11 Jun 2017)

Vaya reprimenda de la madre a las hijas... buenas collejas por golfas, se van con cualquiera . La única que me ha aguantado el chaparrón ha sido TAAS que poco a poco pero sigue dando verdes.

PD: ¿Alguien puede explicarme qué ofrece STRATIS exactamente? Por más que lo leo no lo entiendo. Supongo que no tener ni idea de progamación no ayuda


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (11 Jun 2017)

Por lo que he leído la idea de Bancor es un exchange descentralizado, donde se pueda cambiar cualquier cripto sin contraprestación. ¿Se sabe si permitirán entrar con FIAT en su divisa? Si no es así, no lo vería tan interesante. Quiero poder comprar X criptos sin tener que registrarme en decenas de exchanges donde para verificar tu cuenta lo próximo que te pedirán será un selfie en bolas ::

Tampoco me resulta interesante tener que desprenderme de los pocos ETH que tengo para entrar, ya que estos están subiendo como un jodido cohete.

EDITO: En su plan de ruta ponen que en los próximos seis meses se podrán comprar tokens con tarjeta de débito, con lo cual se entiende que está pensando pero no de inicio.

Bancor Product Roadmap


----------



## Claudius (11 Jun 2017)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Lo cual evidencia que está sobrevalorado.
> 
> El motivo es la gran cantidad de ICOs que están sacando tokens de ETH y que solo admiten colaboraciones en ETH, lo cual obliga a la gente a comprar ETH



Ahí le has dado. :fiufiu: 
Está ocurriendo como en Bitcoin, para comprar alt/shit
Bancor *solo* admite eth.

---------- Post added 11-jun-2017 at 12:01 ----------




Divad dijo:


> Todavía queda pista de baile para todos, las ofertas se acaban cuando comiencen las tarjetas :fiufiu:



Tarjeta roja o amarilla? :XX: 

---------- Post added 11-jun-2017 at 12:05 ----------




Kondarra dijo:


> Preguntaba lo del programador por si podemos hacer un sistema de alertas sencillo para los que estamos aquí. ¿Cómo? Ir mirando la cotización diaria de todo lo que está en Bittrex y si una lleva más de X tiempo lateral (variación de menos del Y%) mande un aviso a un grupo de Telegram en el que estemos nosotros, ahí cada uno decide. Se podría añadir una evolución del volumen también.
> ¿Lo veis interesante? Por no estar mirando gráficas todo el día...



Hay muchas apps para móvil que te permiten hacer seguimientos y alertas.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (11 Jun 2017)

Pues en la plataforma waves te deja comprar con tarjeta bitcoin, eth, waves y no se si alguna mas, tiene muyy buena pinta.


----------



## Merlin (11 Jun 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Viendo la gráfica de Ripple del último mes da pena, como no salga pronto algún NOTICION se va al infierno



Un poco de perspectiva: Ripple estuvo todo el pasado abril a 3 céntimos, en febrero estaba a menos de un céntimo (0,006) y ahora está a 26 céntimos. Estos números ni de lejos se parecen a irse al infierno.


----------



## Claudius (11 Jun 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Un poco de perspectiva: Ripple estuvo todo el pasado abril a 3 céntimos, en febrero estaba a menos de un céntimo (0,006) y ahora está a 26 céntimos. Estos números ni de lejos se parecen a irse al infierno.



Yo en ripple avisé de mi cacharro, pero no invertí por principios, (hay otras muchas oportunidades), si se entró a 3 ctmos 26 ctmos actuales dan para el ROI+20% y el resto lo que vuestros dioses quieran.


----------



## orbeo (11 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Yo en ripple avisé de mi cacharro, pero no invertí por principios, (hay otras muchas oportunidades), si se entró a 3 ctmos 26 ctmos actuales dan para el ROI+20% y el resto lo que vuestros dioses quieran.



Y qué dice tu cacharro a precio actual? El lunes tengo que quemar mis últimos cartuchos de Fiat para trollcoins y quiero repartir en dos o tres


----------



## Claudius (11 Jun 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Y qué dice tu cacharro a precio actual? El lunes tengo que quemar mis últimos cartuchos de Fiat para trollcoins y quiero repartir en dos o tres



Qué está luchando de pasar de shitcoin a alt-coin, aunque quiere hacer al mercado que es una blue-chip.


----------



## juli (11 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Ahí le has dado. :fiufiu:
> Está ocurriendo como en Bitcoin, para comprar alt/shit
> Bancor *solo* admite eth.
> 
> ---------





El péndulo, Claudius. BTC lo asumía por cojones desde y hacia, a favor y contra, todo Shitland.... planteaba una guerra y enemigos ...y en sus momentos de regresión, PERDÍA. Y sobre todo, perdía toda esa energía...que surfeaban las alts, creciendo.

ETH, si lo hace bien, tiene un win-win de ida y vuelta, y lo hará de motu proprio y por su propio ecosistema. esta semana lo veremos. Para empezar, sí hay apuntes de que cuando pumpea, sus tokens pasan por caja, como dice Divad...pero hay que confirmar. También se ve por días / semanas, cómo está repartiendo su rol de pumpeo para que ninguna se vaya de madre. 3 días sube Aragon, 3 economi, 3 swings, 3 Plutus...nada se va al tacho ni a la luna.

Si esta semana tras un buen pump y hacerse ya con un espacio dominante, manda toda esa pasta a sus tokens y "canoniza" media docenita, la retroalimentación y la jugada es clara. Tú me rascas la chepa a mí...yo a tí...si los tokens van pillando hechuras de starlette, empujarán mucho más fuerte y no sólo éso, la imagen de marca - y marca de éxito - será descomunal. Yo creo que van a fidelizar la adopción masiva que entra , mucha de la cual ni sabe ni le importa qué es un token y qué una platafroma central. De heho, en muchos tokens se habla de la blockchain de tal...o de Pascual...cuando la blockchain es la de Ethereum, la suya es coyuntural.

ETH tiene ahora mismo un pak espléndido , gigantesco y capaz que consolidar. Y en plena adpción masiva,un braguetazo... en mi opinión, no sólo sabrá jugar esa carta, sino que posiblemente ello sea una estrategia provocada que estemos viendo evolucionar ...pero ya veremos. Yo creo que en esta semana , varios tokens en 2 cifras.

Otra de as grandes incógnitas, LA GRAN , es BTC y una cuerda que se evita tensar a toda costa...y vamos como 3 meses ya. EL otro día Alxemi daba por sentado el segwit, etc etc ...y yo creo que hay que verlo...y ojo al silencio del chino . El caso es que la avalancha de oferta ETH no se puede consentir más ...la cosa ya no va de 4 shits en pañales: Si tienes un chiringuito playero , tienes un tiburón al que no puedes dejar a sus anchas en la playa...o no quedará un bañista para venderle birras.

Paradigmático puede ser el movimiento de Lee dejando CoinBase. CON...o CONTRA BTC , el dragón silencioso está empezando a moverse y a hacer ruido.

Otros actores como Dash no pueden permitirse ni una semana más , NI UNA , sin un golpe en la mesa - me muero por ver su planteamiento, pues debe ser genial y responder a varios retos , no caben medias tintas y lo saben y tiene serios condicionantes de expansión, a ver qué plantean - 

Guste ETH o no , que devora y tritura a mil por hora es cristalino. El que no responda en esos términos, perderá una categoría que hace nada todos entendíamos COMÚN.


----------



## Divad (11 Jun 2017)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> ¿Salirse? Si ethereum llega al gran público de manera sencilla y entra dinero a saco será el momento de ver los fuegos artificiales no de salir creo yo.



Perdona, salirse de las exchanges para guardar tu dinero en tu cartera personal.



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (11 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Otros actores como Dash no pueden permitirse ni una semana más , NI UNA , sin un golpe en la mesa - me muero por ver su planteamiento, pues debe ser genial y responder a varios retos , no caben medias tintas y lo saben y tiene serios condicionantes de expansión, a ver qué plantean -
> .



Ellos llevan su hoja de ruta, van un paso por delante en desarrollo, se están metiendo mucho en el tema de dar liquidez al sistema...kraken, cajeros automáticos, evolution...

Saben de sobras que si se crea la infraestructura, el resto viene solo.

No puedes jugar al futbol solo con un dibujo de un balón y un campo...primero hay que fijar las reglas, contratar jugadores, árbitros, hacer un campo, unas gradas...y veras como la gente acude a ver los partidos.

La mayoría de cryptos solo tienen el dibujo (plano), Dash, la cagará en el intento o le saldrá bien, pero sabe que lo primero ahora que puede financiarlo, es crear infraestructura de uso...y en ello está.

Si Evolution es algo nuevo y funciona como prometen , la gente acudirá sola...incluso usará la plataforma sin realmente saberlo cuando realice alguna compra.

Yo suelo ser muy escéptico con todo esto, y no me preguntéis el motivo, pero a Dash le estoy dando una oportunidad de que me demuestre si de verdad puede hacerlo o no.

ETH, es otra historia, es un sistema nuevo que mueve sus propias fichas. Es como un Nasdaq en miniatura que da vida a las empresas que cotizan en su interior...ojo...he dicho en miniatura...pero la criatura puede crecer y comérselo todo a su paso, o morir de éxito antes de sacarse los pañales.

De momento va por el camino de llevarse la corona...y las evidencias mandan.

Un saludo.


----------



## p_pin (11 Jun 2017)

Poco a poco voy entendiendo mejor el mundillo, aunque desde 2014 empecé a leer sobre el tema, nunca estuve muy involucrado

Lo comenté ayer y no recibí respuesta, me gustaría que alguien pudiera hacer un comentario, sobre EHT y BTC, quiero entender por qué ETH está ya tan cerca del Market cap de BTC

CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations
En este momento, ETH está en un 66% del market cap de BTC (ETH necesitaría subir un 50% para alcanzarlo)

*1 Bitcoin Bitcoin $46,917,140,831
2 Ethereum Ethereum $31,739,304,005*

Mi duda es que BTC, ya lleva una larga trayectoria, de difusión, distribución, etc... ha conseguido llegar a mucha gente. 
Pero ETH, en muy poco tiempo ha conseguido estar en ese "66%" de capitalización... pero ¿cual es su nivel de distribución? a cuanta gente-monederos llega ETH en comparación con BTC? 
A mi me preocupa que exista una "elite" que haya acaparado buena parte del "pastel" (y más viendo el famoso cartel de "inversionistas") y que de alguna forma eso en un futuro se traduzca en que ETH no sea "Bitcoin2.0" sino la "banca 2.0"

Es decir, me gustaría leer, algo que me convenza "por principios", no por promesas de "rentabilidad"


----------



## Claudius (11 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Ellos llevan su hoja de ruta, van un paso por delante en desarrollo, se están metiendo mucho en el tema de dar liquidez al sistema...kraken, cajeros automáticos, evolution...
> 
> Saben de sobras que si se crea la infraestructura, *el resto viene solo*.
> 
> Yo suelo ser muy escéptico con todo esto, y no me preguntéis el motivo, pero a *Dash* le estoy dando una oportunidad de que me demuestre si de verdad puede hacerlo o no.



Kaboom!! :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:

Fin de fase de acumulación.., y lo mejor de todo es que *solo* con sus recursos, nada de munición corporativa como en eth y xrp solo la comunidad y el mercado.


----------



## juli (11 Jun 2017)

La optimización en cobros y una red social monetaria es mi visión de Dash desde un principio...nada que resetear por ahí. Su óptica y capacidad, tampoco. Todo bien.

Ahora bien, ya hace 2 meses y más en el contexto actual...necesita SINERGIAS. Una idea espléndida y una puesta en escena que funcione como una apisonadora. Para ello necesita muchos tratos puntuales con terceros, muchos...o uno con un tercero que le faculte en esa distribución instantánea. Sin duda posible... quiero ver qué plantean, pues la partida se está poniendo más complicada.

Esa es una tarta ahora mismo muy importante...y hay que tomatr posiciones en ello. Puedes dejar crecer la propuesta de ETH y toda su maquinaria...pero dejarla crecer en "conversión" de sectores y corporaciones emblemáticos e históricos ajenos ala blockchain sería una pica en flandes dificilísima de recuperar, pues ETH tiene YA todo el chiringo montado para venderle la moto a quien se acerque.

EN fin, me intriga Dash, por comunión de óptica desde que empecé a ojear esto...desde luego no es alguien de quien espere "cualquier cosa" , soy de los que espera sin duda un planteamiento a la altura de las circunstancias. Y para nada en torno a las cifras que se manejaban hace 2 meses del OTOÑO. En Otoño, todos calvos. 

Eso sí, como decía aquél , la diferencia entre una buena idea y una buena empresa es HACERLA.

Respecto a lo que apuntas de ETH...sí me gustaría saber tu opinión sobre esa posibilidad de quedarse "en pañales" . Yo sólo le veo una laguna de libro , inasumible - que dejaré correr unos días/semanas para ver si , com es de esperar, un arreglo rápido está en el guión -.

Buen domingo.


----------



## Divad (11 Jun 2017)

Sobre las tarjetas ligadas a ETH son:

TokenCard, EthBits, Soarcoin, Yocoin, Pluton (pagar con móvil NFC) y Monaco (creo que no me dejo ninguna).

---------- Post added 11-jun-2017 at 15:28 ----------

Me ha resultado gracioso que Dash y ETC vayan al compás de ETH. Zcash también aprovechó el tirón pero no supera a ETH.

Parece que cuando sube ETH, suben las demás siguiendo la estelada. 

Puede seguir subiendo o quedarse en lateral hasta San Juan y la última semana una buena corrección o en su defecto, grandes ofertas ::


----------



## Merlin (11 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Yo en ripple avisé de mi cacharro, pero no invertí por principios, (hay otras muchas oportunidades), si se entró a 3 ctmos 26 ctmos actuales dan para el ROI+20% y el resto lo que vuestros dioses quieran.



Yo cuando entré en Ripple lo hice por decisión propia, a ti ni te conocía ni había leído ningún mensaje tuyo ni sabía nada del "cacharro" ese. 

Que por cierto, ya podías decir cómo se llama o qué es exáctamente el cacharro ese, que este hilo es para compartir información entre foreros.


----------



## spala (11 Jun 2017)

yo sigo sin entender ETH,
que si los contratos inteligentes, que si balbalba...

hay un uso real de ETH actualmente? por que eso de los contratos... no se como se supone que funciona, "te pago cuando me instales la ducha, firma el contrato"
y como mierda sabe ethereum q ha instalado la ducha?
solo sirve para cosas verificables de forma digital, "cuando te llegue un mail, te pago"

no se, me sorprende mucho que tenga este auge ethereum,
y menos entiendo aún las "monedas" formadas dentro de ethereum,

si bitcoin pese a ser bastante sencillo de entender, supone cierta dificultar para el público común, ehtereum más aún,

luego veo mierdas como dash que dejan mucho que desear en cuanto a anonimato,
ya que los nodos son corrompibles como si de una honeypot se tratara,

y sin embargo monero vale tres veces menos que dash, pese a ser mucho mas buena en privacidad


----------



## juli (11 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Kaboom!! :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:
> 
> Fin de fase de acumulación.., y lo mejor de todo es que *solo* con sus recursos, nada de munición corporativa como en eth y xrp solo la comunidad y el mercado.



Con sus recursos ? Con los MÍOS, entre otros muchos aquí, nos ha jodío...Del mercado y sobre todo de la comunidad , poco se habrá de quejar Dash, vamos...

Ahora que estén ellos a la altura de semajante holdeo con 2 huevos y saquen cartas sobre la mesa y la red social monetaria prometida en vez de publi en gallumbos de luchadores de cuarta, que ya es hora y se está poniendo la cosa mú malita para holdear con tanta gente dándole caña al asunto. Y esperemos que lo de Otoño y la hoja de ruta y todo éso hayan visto que son mundos de yupi y planteamientos de épocas de "paz y amor" , no de ahora mismo.

Y encantadísimo, por cierto, de haber entrado en Ethereum, que parece que esté peor que hacerlo en Dash o algo así, vamos...igual que si lo hubiese hecho en Ripple, que no es el caso ni me llama en absoluto. Ethereum está jugando una partida espléndida, arrebatadora...y con unas propuestas que lees los withe papers y ves los teams y la verdad es que encantado. Cualquier gañán no pone a BTC contra las cuerdas, - vamos digo yo, al hilo de meritocracias de primera y de segunda que no van a ningún lado como ya pudimos constatar en el hilo de BTC -. En fin...y esperemos que acabe bien...igual que todo lo demás. Creo que estábamos bastante de acuerdo en que había tarta para todos, no ?

Ah ! ...y otra : Si Jotapé Morgan y el Satán andan soportando ETH, pues miel sobre hojuelas, hoyga...que ya era hora de que el que se lo llevara crudo a cuenta de ellos, fuese yo por una puta vez y no al revés y hasta el tuétano , que abriendo mi primera empresa a los 18 hace más de 30 y en una casa sin guita ni para el día 20 , ya puedes hacer cuentas de la morterada que me llevan sangrada y las judiadas que han hecho a mí y a los míos... así que donde las dan, las toman...y ya ha tardado, pero justicia poética y de la premium. Mira tú por dónde me van a subvencionar el viagra y las chatis de la prórroga , los penaltys y hasta del paseo de la copa en bús por este valle de lágrimas, mira qué sorpresita más de puta madre... que esos polvos sí que van a saber más ricos contáos que echáos - y éso que echáos, le garantizo a usted que van a molar un huevo -  






Por cierto, Taas , en ATH hace nada y flirteando con los 3 pavos de nuevo, al loro, que son puntos significativos para un fondo de inversión en criptos que anuncia retorno y de muy baja emisión...en fin, si no acaba en timo, un bollicao para el FOMO que comentas siempre , Claudius...

Subo algo recién pillado de su hilo en BTC talk que puede apuntar a que esta semana sea la definitiva en su puesta de largo, como todo apunta hace días ya : 

"

*LightSamuel :

Hey n00bert,

We like to provide updates when they happen, however here is a quick teaser of what is happening:

We have expanded our team from 4 founders to 11 (and growing) people in the last months to build an awesome product and the fund. The best talent is joining, and we are gaining speed.
Next week we have prepared 2 big announcements regarding partnerships with leading companies. Can't wait to tell you more.
Cryptographic Audit is taking bit longer than expected, however we are enriching it with functionalities that will provide a far-better insight into portfolio and transactions history. It can already track our cold storages and take snapshots of exchange accounts. To come: better user-responsiveness, OTC transactions, and more...
We are in touch with at least 10 best ICOs that are coming in the following weeks, and looking to participate in the most prospective projects there are.


Stay tuned!*

Si lees el resto de la página del hilo de bitcointalk , la verdad es que lo de el nick de Samuel como voz cantante ... y la conferencia ésa sobre Blockchain en Tel-Aviv en la que estaba el team de Taas , parece sacado de un guión satírico del mismísimo Divad, vamos...:: :XX:
"


Suerte a todos y buen domingo.


----------



## Claudius (11 Jun 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Yo cuando entré en Ripple lo hice por decisión propia, a ti ni te conocía ni había leído ningún mensaje tuyo ni sabía nada del "cacharro" ese.



El cacharro, habla mucho, solo que de todo lo que dice, cuando creo que su veracidad supera el 85%, lo publico. ya casi siempre entro. Menos en ripple



Merlin dijo:


> Que por cierto, ya podías decir cómo se llama o qué es exáctamente el cacharro ese, que este hilo es para compartir información entre foreros.



 

Creo que no tienes suficientes tokens, para pagar un cacharro de esos. 
:XX:

Y yo ripple no acepto.
:XX:


----------



## impacto (11 Jun 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Poco a poco voy entendiendo mejor el mundillo, aunque desde 2014 empecé a leer sobre el tema, nunca estuve muy involucrado
> 
> Lo comenté ayer y no recibí respuesta, me gustaría que alguien pudiera hacer un comentario, sobre EHT y BTC, quiero entender por qué ETH está ya tan cerca del Market cap de BTC
> 
> ...



Buenas,
Te recomiendo que si quieres ver datos y hechos fehacientes, te des una vuelta por las paginas Blockchain.info y Etherscan.io, al principio puede costar un poco moverte y entender las cosas pero si has leido algo y sabes un poco de que va en un rato podrás desarrollar tus propias cuentas y responder tus preguntas, desde mi punto de vista, si vas a invertir en una coin deberias como minimo aprender de ella y saberte mover bien con ella antes de meter nada, si no, ayudas a la sensación de burbuja... quien invierte en algo que no conoce?? supongo que por la atraccion del canto de las sirenas ...::


----------



## Merlin (11 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Creo que no tienes suficientes tokens, para pagar un cacharro de esos



Yo no he dicho que quiera comprarlo, yo lo que digo es que ya podrías decir qué es exactamente el cacharro ese (si no es un secreto profesional o algo así, evidentemente) porque a lo mejor lo estás usando mal o estás introduciendo los datos con algún tipo de sesgo sin darte cuenta. 

Tanto el hardware como el software cuanto más gente los utilice mejor, porque así se detectan los bugs antes.


----------



## paketazo (11 Jun 2017)

Esta es el cacharro de *Claudius*


----------



## impacto (11 Jun 2017)

Bueno bueno DGB, espero que no, pero es preocupante, a la gente se la suda todo, les los foros y no solo no hay intranquilidad, la recomendación es compra más y holdea... Esto si es un peligro y un sintoma claro, hay mucha gente que no tiene prudencia y no tiene absoluto sentido de la percepcion, estan dispuestos a irse a la tumba con su moneda, obviamente puede repuntar o sacarse algun as de la manga, pero pinta muy feo, hay que tener presentes ejemplos como el DaO, muchisimos scams ( yo me comi Cointellect), etc. 
En este mundillo tienes que ser observador y autocritico, si no hay autocritica y consensos las coins o se estancan o se atan a arboles a la deriva, esperemos que repunte pero.. podria ser una primera gran advertencia ha este: hazte con todas que se acaban...
Y aunque tengo muy poquito ya me gustaria, evidentemente que no se convirtiese en nada.. :S 

El ultimo dolar, que lo gane otro.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (11 Jun 2017)

El tema está en saber si los problemas que ha tenido DGB se pueden solucionar a corto plazo o no. Yo llevaba un tiempo esperando a que corrigiera para entrar un poco. Aún esperaré unos días para ver que dirección toma.


----------



## p_pin (11 Jun 2017)

impacto dijo:


> Buenas,
> Te recomiendo que si quieres ver datos y hechos fehacientes, te des una vuelta por las paginas Blockchain.info y Etherscan.io, al principio puede costar un poco moverte y entender las cosas pero si has leido algo y sabes un poco de que va en un rato podrás desarrollar tus propias cuentas y responder tus preguntas, desde mi punto de vista, *si vas a invertir en una coin deberias como minimo aprender de ella* y saberte mover bien con ella antes de meter nada, si no, ayudas a la sensación de burbuja... quien invierte en algo que no conoce?? supongo que por la atraccion del canto de las sirenas ...::



Te agradezco el consejo, desde mi punto de vista también, y por eso pregunté.
Y como veo que en este hilo todos hablan bien de ETH, y también veo-leo a mucha gente entendida, pensé que mi duda sería fácil de responder ::


----------



## common sense (11 Jun 2017)

Depeche dijo:


> Ripple está consolidando para iniciar un tramo importante al alza.



No!!! tu otra vez no...:8:


----------



## spala (11 Jun 2017)

el nombre ripple me da tanto asco q me provoca rechazo cada vez q lo leo,


----------



## davitin (11 Jun 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Un poco de perspectiva: Ripple estuvo todo el pasado abril a 3 céntimos, en febrero estaba a menos de un céntimo (0,006) y ahora está a 26 céntimos. Estos números ni de lejos se parecen a irse al infierno.



Ripple sigue siendo buena opcion, acaba llegando a los 33 centavos.

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (11 Jun 2017)

impacto dijo:


> Buenas,
> Te recomiendo que si quieres ver datos y hechos fehacientes, te des una vuelta por las paginas Blockchain.info y Etherscan.io, al principio puede costar un poco moverte y entender las cosas pero si has leido algo y sabes un poco de que va en un rato podrás desarrollar tus propias cuentas y responder tus preguntas, desde mi punto de vista, si vas a invertir en una coin deberias como minimo aprender de ella y saberte mover bien con ella antes de meter nada, si no, ayudas a la sensación de burbuja... quien invierte en algo que no conoce?? supongo que por la atraccion del canto de las sirenas ...::



Supongamos que no tienes ni puta idea del nuevo juego que están creando...

Tienes un conocido que tras tener curiosidad de que trata el Bitcoin (gracias a la telebasura la sociedad va recibiendo las actualizaciones del sistema :XX::::fiufiu: una palabra nueva "Bitcoin" que roba a todo el mundo y les deje con la duda de saber más... se mueven en buscar más información por la red) o sin tenerla, te dice:

Qué hacen los mismos que nos están tomando el pelo con el sistema fiduciario en ETH?







A alguien se le enciende alguna bombilla?

Qué hacen financiando y apoyando ETH (incluyendo hijos)? 

Cuántos se unirían al nuevo sistema (blockchain) si los creadores fuesen los mismos que la imagen?


Spoiler



NADIE entraría al juego. Por ello crearon al fantasma Satoshi Naka*moto* adjudicándole el premio de poner en funcionamiento la era digital.
Deciden que la red ha crecido lo suficiente cuando se quitan las caretas y muestran quienes están detrás del proyecto (ETH).



Salirse de un sistema donde las garrapatas dejarían de tener sentido para estar en manos de los comerciantes y magos. Riqueza, tecnología y amor brotará por todos los rincones. Veremos si los creadores del show nos crean un final feliz o aventuras de terror.

Compartir la información puede influir en el camino de todos, por ello hay que dejar lo justo en las garrapatas. La inmovilidad o ignorancia crea que sean apoyados inconscientemente.

El juego tiene un claro ganador desde que fue creado, comerciantes (Bitcoin) y magos (ETH) pueden llevarse bien al igual que con otras fichas en las que se hayan distribuido los listos. Se puede bailar los ritmos de todas las criptos mientras no sea de uso oficial para TODOS.

¿Será la petada de algún banco (FIAT) el detonante para que salgan al escenario los "ángelitos" de ETH?

Están dando los boletos premiados y lo mejor es:

a) Quedarse mirando como otros crean riqueza.
b) Te engañas a ti mismo buscando información para justificarte porque no debes de entrar al nuevo sistema (info progarrapata).
c) Entras con todo y te dejas lo justo.
d) Sabes que puedes ganar dinero pero entras con un poco ("para probar").
e) Por mucho que leas, no entiendes nada. (Sudar tanto de lo que nos rodea en el camino tiene sus consecuencias, uno no es peor ni mejor persona por ello, al contrario, muchos son los que mejor viven ya que solo se preocupan de creer en su realidad.) 
d) Cualquier escusa es buena :XX::::fiufiu:

Ser consciente de como funciona la realidad que compartimos y jugar en el juego que crean los listos tiene sus ventajas.

¿Qué pensáis de la realidad que compartimos?


----------



## Chicosalchicha (11 Jun 2017)

Es q ripple desde la barra del bar donde estoy, hasta q llegue al dolar si llega te da tiempo a subirte al carro 500 veces, suponiendo q llegue, y haria un x3 en todo caso.

Hay monedas q si las pillas ahora puedes hacer mas negocio y mucho mas rapido, mi mayor error fue aferrarme a las ripple como un loco, desde q las solte mi cartera lo ha agradecido muchisimo.


----------



## orbeo (11 Jun 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Es q ripple desde la barra del bar donde estoy, hasta q llegue al dolar si llega te da tiempo a subirte al carro 500 veces, suponiendo q llegue, y haria un x3 en todo caso.
> 
> Hay monedas q si las pillas ahora puedes hacer mas negocio y mucho mas rapido, mi mayor error fue aferrarme a las ripple como un loco, desde q las solte mi cartera lo ha agradecido muchisimo.



Es problema es que hay TANTAS monedas que para estar medio informado hay que quemarse los ojos en la pantalla 24/7 informándose, no se si vale más la pena meter todo a los 3-4 caballos principales, ganar menos dinero pero más en salud


----------



## davitin (11 Jun 2017)

Alguien aqui utiliza bots para tradear?

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## spala (11 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Alguien aqui utiliza bots para tradear?
> 
> Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk



tienes muchos bots en el mercado, pero te pueden hacer perder mas dinero q ganar,
yo no uso, si confias en una moneda, compra, ves moviendo el stoploss cada semana, y dejala subir


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (11 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Supongamos que no tienes ni puta idea del nuevo juego que están creando...
> 
> Tienes un conocido que tras tener curiosidad de que trata el Bitcoin (gracias a la telebasura la sociedad va recibiendo las actualizaciones del sistema :XX::::fiufiu: una palabra nueva "Bitcoin" que roba a todo el mundo y les deje con la duda de saber más... se mueven en buscar más información por la red) o sin tenerla, te dice:
> 
> ...



Bajo mi punto de vista esta bien enfocado, cuanto más ignorante es alguien más feliz es al mismo tiempo, ya que evita preocuparse por cosas más "corrosivas", aunque estas le afecten de forma colateral más adelante sin percatarse de ello.

En este juego he comprobado algo similar a lo que tu dices a mi alrededor-->

-Gente que entramos y decidimos jugar, aunque en un principio fuese con poco dinero, y fuimos aprendiendo ya cuando estábamos metidos en el juego.
-Gente a la que el tema le interesa pero no acaba de moverse, pero lo sigue por "detras", y me suelen preguntar de vez en cuando, cuando hay subidas o noticias al respecto
-Gente que dice: bah, eso es un timo, cuidado que te quedaras sin dinero.


saludos.


----------



## Glasterthum (11 Jun 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Bajo mi punto de vista esta bien enfocado, cuanto más ignorante es alguien más feliz es al mismo tiempo, ya que evita preocuparse por cosas más "corrosivas", aunque estas le afecten de forma colateral más adelante sin percatarse de ello.
> 
> En este juego he comprobado algo similar a lo que tu dices a mi alrededor-->
> 
> ...



Entonce, ¿seguirá subiendo?


----------



## spala (11 Jun 2017)

que pasa con dashcoin, que sube como la espuma puff


----------



## davitin (11 Jun 2017)

spala dijo:


> tienes muchos bots en el mercado, pero te pueden hacer perder mas dinero q ganar,
> yo no uso, si confias en una moneda, compra, ves moviendo el stoploss cada semana, y dejala subir



Yo opero en bittrex, no hay stoploss, por eso preguntaba por un bot programable.

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## p_pin (11 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Supongamos que no tienes ni puta idea del nuevo juego que están creando...
> 
> Tienes un conocido que tras tener curiosidad de que trata el Bitcoin (gracias a la telebasura la sociedad va recibiendo las actualizaciones del sistema :XX::::fiufiu: una palabra nueva "Bitcoin" que roba a todo el mundo y les deje con la duda de saber más... se mueven en buscar más información por la red) o sin tenerla, te dice:
> 
> ...



Pues... no estoy seguro si te entendí :rolleye:
Yo trataré de ser más claro

Según tu opinión, BTC también fue "creado-apoyado" por los mismos del cartelito? 
Lo que leo de eth me gusta, pero me echa para atrás que en ETH estén metidos esa panda de hijueputas... por eso yo hablaba de separar a la hora de "invertir" en: rentabilidad y convicciones. ¿Qué mejor forma de meternos el NWO que con una gran idea?
Tengo la gran duda de si con eth nos están metiendo la "banca 2.0" y al menos desde mi opinión de novato, pienso que el BTC sería el último salvavidas:

_'Dadme el control de la moneda de un país y no me importará quién hace las leyes'_

Respecto a la famosa frase, no creo que los hijueputas cedan su soberanía a cambio de una gran idea de un joven ruso... así que me extraña que en tal caso, ¿y si eth es el "mecanismo" para una vuelta de tuerca más hacia el control, hacia la "banca 2.0"?

Lo poco que he leído, la sede de Ethereum, que sale en su propia web, ubicada en la ciudad suiza de Zug. 
En Zug está el imperio Rothschild. 
El creador de Ethereum, Vitalik Buterin vive... en Zug
La fundacion que apoya Bankor, Telaviv
El símbolo de Ethereum... una pirámide
Bitcoin no tuvo apoyo en los medios, sólo sale para asociarlo con una burbuja, para hablar de como los utilizan los "hackers" o delincuentes para lavar dinero.
¿Quien controla los medios?
Es que nunca he sido magufo... pero es que joder


----------



## impacto (11 Jun 2017)

Si hablas de invertir, hazlo siempre por rentabilidad y nunca por convicciones, lo primero es lo que determinara el exito de la inversion, las convicciones solo determinan el precio/coste de una idea, mejor que lo pague otro, busca siempre la maxima rentabilidad, el tren de las convicciones, siempre estara ahi, el otro es espontaneo.
Tienes todo, tienes nada.


----------



## tio_argyle (11 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Yo opero en bittrex, no hay stoploss



Echale un ojo a la pestaña "condition" para las órdenes de compra y venta ... 

---------- Post added 11-jun-2017 at 20:59 ----------




p_pin dijo:


> Pues... no estoy seguro si te entendí :rolleye:
> Yo trataré de ser más claro
> 
> Según tu opinión, BTC también fue "creado-apoyado" por los mismos del cartelito?
> ...



Yo también me echaba unas risas al principio con los post de Divad pero es que ... tela. Miras quien hay detrás de BANCOR de donde se supone que colgarán todos los tokens de ETH y solo puedo decir :Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## impacto (11 Jun 2017)

Y añado, si al final resultase que este tipo de dinero fuese global y fuese el valor principal usado para operar mientras haya digitalizacion, tu has de estar con la moneda que tenga la captacion masiva y el beneplacito popular, eso lo consiguen las clases gobernantes manipulando desde arriba, por lo tanto al final incluso ellos podrian sacar una red de contratos igual que ethereum, su mierdacoin, y obligar a todo el mundo a usarla, esto es solo un metodo de transmision de riqueza y cambio de estatus, no un cambio en las clases dominantes mundiales, entra gente nueva si, pero el nucleo ya sabe de que va el asunto y se ha postulado, si la elegida es ethereum, sera ethereum, si le quitan el apoyo sera otra, pero yo creo que ha dia de hoy estan todos los que estan dentro en la poltrona bien tranquilitos con sus whiskys y sus puros oyendo como otros llaman desesperados a la puerta, por eso parece un caballo ganador


----------



## davitin (11 Jun 2017)

El tema es offtopic pero dire lo que pienso...obviamente las elites van a utilizar eth para incorporar las criptomonedas al sistema...el bitcoin es una moneda que escapa al sistema, pero no se puede ni prohibir ni perseguir...la solucion para las elites es crear su propio bitcoin, que todos usaran...siendo esto asi, la gente vera bitcoin como algo marginal y de delincuentes...el eth destrozara a bitcoin, tanto en valor como socialmente.

Las elites ya hicieron lo mismo con internet...no pudieron prohibirla ni detenerla, la solucion fue crear facebook y otros honey pots para sacarle provecho y hacerla "suya".

A mi ya me la suda todo, soy como ese tio de la pelicula " matrix" que queria volver a la simulacion convertido en estrella de rock a cambio de trabajar para el "sistema": :

Y ahora caballeros, volvamos al tema de la especulacion.

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kondarra (11 Jun 2017)

Todos queremos el cacharro de Claudius!!
Al menos danos una pincelada de en qué se basa please, qué canta.


----------



## paketazo (11 Jun 2017)

spala dijo:


> que pasa con dashcoin, que sube como la espuma puff



Pero tu has visto los volúmenes que mueve...no digo que no vaya al cielo, pero eso parece una entrampada mortal.

Que conste que no la sigo ni sé de que va...supongo que será un clon de Dash.

Un saludo.


----------



## common sense (11 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> El tema es offtopic pero dire lo que pienso...obviamente las elites van a utilizar eth para incorporar las criptomonedas al sistema...el bitcoin es una moneda que escapa al sistema, pero no se puede ni prohibir ni perseguir...la solucion para las elites es crear su propio bitcoin, que todos usaran...siendo esto asi, la gente vera bitcoin como algo marginal y de delincuentes...el eth destrozara a bitcoin, tanto en valor como socialmente.
> 
> Las elites ya hicieron lo mismo con internet...no pudieron prohibirla ni detenerla, la solucion fue crear facebook y otros honey pots para sacarle provecho y hacerla "suya".
> 
> ...



Jajaja, cuando algo hace gracia, y encierra verdad al mismo tiempo, estas ante una de las grandes frases del foro. El timing para esa frase es perfecto.

Unos cuantos en este hilo, yo incluido, nos sentimos igual.


----------



## Divad (11 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Yo opero en bittrex, no hay stoploss, por eso preguntaba por un bot programable.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk



Puedes programar una venta a X% de beneficio.

Perdón por el offtopic, además de reírnos dando pelotazos, también me gusta compatir las formas de visión de la realidad que compartimos.



p_pin dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí a la primera pregunta.
Para que vea más completo el puzzle;

Vitalik Buterin

Juzga y serás juzgado, no sirve de nada ir en contra del caballo ganador. Es absurdo, davitin ha liberado un código muy importante :Aplauso:

Uno mismo si quiere no tiene porque subirse ahora si no quiere, ya llegará el momento que tenga que adaptarse al cambio. Algunos se tragarán su propia bilis sonriendo por el show que habrán creado.




davitin dijo:


> El tema es offtopic pero dire lo que pienso...obviamente las elites van a utilizar eth para incorporar las criptomonedas al sistema...el bitcoin es una moneda que escapa al sistema, pero no se puede ni prohibir ni perseguir...la solucion para las elites es crear su propio bitcoin, que todos usaran...siendo esto asi, la gente vera bitcoin como algo marginal y de delincuentes...el eth destrozara a bitcoin, tanto en valor como socialmente.
> 
> Las elites ya hicieron lo mismo con internet...no pudieron prohibirla ni detenerla, la solucion fue crear facebook y otros honey pots para sacarle provecho y hacerla "suya".
> 
> ...



Volviendo a la especulación; 

De aquí a San Juan los 520$ y la última semana unas horas de rebajas hasta los 460$ para ETH y demás chapas..

Así le van dando vida a la gráfica, haciendo creer que todo lo que sube, baja. :fiufiu:

Está claro que si quieren se follan a Bitcoin, pero la están usando como Torre de Babel, mientras los medios de desinformación se centran en Bitcoin como el "mal", ETH apuntala la nueva pirámide digital y saldrá como el "salvador" que pondrá "orden" en el nuevo Sistema. El misterio que incia Bitcoin es igual al recorrido que lleva. 

Buenos pelotazos para todos!


----------



## p_pin (11 Jun 2017)

Dice el refrán: _Por dinero baila el perro_


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (11 Jun 2017)

Bankor empieza su ICO mañana, creo que a las 16.00h. ¿Estaréis atentos al Countdown para darle duro?

A mi me gustaría entrar fuerte pero tengo pocos ETH y desprenderme de ellos me duele. Es una jodienda no poder entrar en FIAT, otra opción es pagar con tarjeta con una comisión tremenda más ETH (además comprando en máximo histórico). 

Menudo dilema, y que putada no poder entrar directamente con sucio FIAT.


----------



## Divad (11 Jun 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Dice el refrán: _Por dinero baila el perro_



En burbuja es un clásico:







Conformarse con una RBU tampoco es mala idea. Aquí ya entran los juicios morales que se crea uno mismo.


----------



## Kondarra (11 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Bankor empieza su ICO mañana, creo que a las 16.00h. ¿Estaréis atentos al Countdown para darle duro?
> 
> A mi me gustaría entrar fuerte pero tengo pocos ETH y desprenderme de ellos me duele. Es una jodienda no poder entrar en FIAT, otra opción es pagar con tarjeta con una comisión tremenda más ETH (además comprando en máximo histórico).
> 
> Menudo dilema, y que putada no poder entrar directamente con sucio FIAT.





El pelotazo que ha pegado Ethereum ayer y hoy, ¿vendrá por la ICO de Bancor y que hay que meter en ETH? 
En caso de que sí y si no se va a entrar en la ICO, ¿merecerá la pena vender eth justo antes de que empiece ante una posible bajada al transvasarse el capital? No sé cuánto capital se transvasaría y si se notaría en el precio.


----------



## p_pin (11 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> En burbuja es un clásico:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joer como cambias de tema :XX:

Una RBU distribuida mediante blockchain? eres una mina de ideas
Que tomen nota los desarrolladores


----------



## Chicosalchicha (11 Jun 2017)

Tan gordo es lode bancor para q querais soltar vuestros eth?


----------



## Kondarra (11 Jun 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Tan gordo es lode bancor para q querais soltar vuestros eth?





Yo no los soltaría pero meter un 5% no me importaría, me estoy picando, más cuando veo como partner a la Ethereum Alliance...


----------



## Chicosalchicha (11 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Yo no los soltaría pero meter un 5% no me importaría, me estoy picando, más cuando veo como partner a la Ethereum Alliance...



Pero despues de la ico tb se podra entrar no? Por ejemplo si metes ahora 3 eth, no es mejor meterlos al final o despues q valdran mas?


----------



## Kondarra (11 Jun 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Pero despues de la ico tb se podra entrar no?





Imagino que sí, claro.


----------



## Divad (11 Jun 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Joer como cambias de tema :XX:
> 
> Una RBU distribuida mediante blockchain? eres una mina de ideas
> Que tomen nota los desarrolladores



Quitando a las garrapatas y duplicidades hay dinero para todos. Todos los sectores estarán automatizados y como mucho estaremos de mantenimiento de que las máquinas sigan los patrones marcados. Para 2020 ya será más normal en Japón, Korea del Sur, China,... 

Sexo con robots, un sector que ya factura más de 15.000 millones | F5 sección | EL MUNDO

Con el rollo de soltero se vive mejor y si tienes un robot que haga de TODO en casa... ya ni te cuento, verdad?

Si no te llega para un robot... seguro que te llega para unas gafas y algunos juguetes que añadirán como extensión :fiufiu:::
VR X


----------



## Superoeo (12 Jun 2017)

Por cierto, los que tenéis Blockfolio. Os ha salido el anuncio de que van a sacar dentro de 5 días un token? Status.

¿Sabéis de qué va esto? La verdad es que aunque solo sea por el cariño que le tengo a Blockfolio y cómo me muestra a todas horas mis inversiones, me planteo meterle algo por probar xD


----------



## digipl (12 Jun 2017)

Cada día se cortan menos. Casi el 50% de los token generados en la ICO de Bancor se la quedan, de una u otra manera, ellos mismos. Y además con el cap oculto.

Con la locura actual alrededor de ETH, seguro que consiguen una pasta impresionante, pero esto empieza a ser una simple tomadura de pelo.

Bancor Network Token (BNT) Contribution & Token Allocation Terms


----------



## juli (12 Jun 2017)

digipl dijo:


> Cada día se cortan menos. Casi el 50% de los token generados en la ICO de Bancor se la quedan, de una u otra manera, ellos mismos. Y además con el cap oculto.
> 
> Con la locura actual alrededor de ETH, seguro que consiguen una pasta impresionante, pero esto empieza a ser una simple tomadura de pelo.
> 
> Bancor Network Token (BNT) Contribution & Token Allocation Terms



Ya ni sé en cuál acabo de leer / llevo como 8 withe papers seguidos en el inglés que pillo y google traductor macarrónico / que han trincado como 175000 ethers de salida....UNA de las tropocientas ICOS que salen a la semana. :ouch:

Entre el Gas , las ICOS y en nada el abastecimiento directo vía cards, virtual cards, etc ...ETH coloca fichas a cascoporro. Menudo chiringuito.

p.d. por cierto, mucho ojo : VEROS /las cards viruales y fisicas no arrancan , yo creo que hasta no empiecen a funcionar, a la gente no le tiran /...a un 1/7 de precio de salida en su ICO hace unos minutos.

ALEGRÍAAA !!! ::


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (12 Jun 2017)

A todo esto creo que IOTA debuta en exchanges el día 13 (martes). Se supongo que garantiza operaciones sin comisiones. Habrá que estar atento.


----------



## stiff upper lip (12 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Puedes programar una venta a X% de beneficio.
> 
> Perdón por el offtopic, además de reírnos dando pelotazos, también me gusta compatir las formas de visión de la realidad que compartimos.
> 
> ...



Si ETH se parece de alguna manera finalmente al sistema fiduciario y se benefician los de siempre la gente volverá al bitcoin, mientras tanto solo contribuyen a poner de moda el asunto. Bien podría salirles el tiro por la culata.


----------



## Divad (12 Jun 2017)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Si ETH se parece de alguna manera finalmente al sistema fiduciario y se benefician los de siempre la gente volverá al bitcoin, mientras tanto solo contribuyen a poner de moda el asunto. Bien podría salirles el tiro por la culata.



Qué parte no has entendido que los creadores de la era digital son los mismos del fiduciario y están en ETH?

El día que los peces gordos de Bitcoin hagan una sola transacción ya sería el momento de salirse de casi todas las criptos :fiufiu:

Iorana,


----------



## stiff upper lip (12 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Qué parte no has entendido que *los creadores de la era digital son los mismos del fiduciario* y están en ETH?
> 
> El día que los peces gordos de Bitcoin hagan una sola transacción ya sería el momento de salirse de casi todas las criptos :fiufiu:
> 
> Iorana,



Ya sé quien apoya ETH, ,me refiero a bitcoin, ¿eso es especulación tuya o tienes pruebas?


----------



## Divad (12 Jun 2017)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Ya sé quien apoya ETH, ,me refiero a bitcoin, ¿eso es especulación tuya o tienes pruebas?



Si leyeras mis comentarios igual verías más claro el juego... Causalidades... 



BlueArrow dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por la línea de tus comentarios, me imagino que debes de creer en la timocracia incluso el ir a votar felizmente.

Si uno no se entera de nada, lo mejor que puede hacer es seguir a los listos :rolleye:

Parece mentira que lleves en el foro desde 2008 8:


----------



## spala (12 Jun 2017)

alguien ha comprado aragon? 
alguno mas informado lo considera buena opción? creo que son españoles no?


----------



## spala (12 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham esta en shock .
> No creeis que esto ( el cryptouniverso ) va " demasiado " rapido para que la gente pueda entenderlo y adoptarlo ?
> Hoy estuve revisando informacion sobre Bancor . Nah , curiosidad
> Bueno ..pues si les sale bien el Bitcoin tiene los dias contados . Y aunque al principio parezca complicado el concepto es ....
> ...



gracias, no entendí la mitad, seguramente por que leí rapido xD
aún asi efectivamente va muy rapido lo de las criptos para que la gente se adapte.

---------- Post added 12-jun-2017 at 08:27 ----------

cuando hacen una oerta inicial para recaudar pasta antes de salir al mercado, donde se compran? las ICO

---------- Post added 12-jun-2017 at 08:35 ----------

bancor se puede comprar? no veo q esté en coinmarketcap


----------



## penique (12 Jun 2017)

spala dijo:


> gracias, no entendí la mitad, seguramente por que leí rapido xD
> aún asi efectivamente va muy rapido lo de las criptos para que la gente se adapte.
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-jun-2017 at 08:27 ----------
> ...



Creo que se trata de una ICO y aún no ha salido a las exchanges; pero creo que estaba a punto de salir.


----------



## mack008 (12 Jun 2017)

spala dijo:


> gracias, no entendí la mitad, seguramente por que leí rapido xD
> aún asi efectivamente va muy rapido lo de las criptos para que la gente se adapte.
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-jun-2017 at 08:27 ----------
> ...



En bancor.network/fundraiser esta la info. se necesitan eth para comprar y empieza a las 16h hora española, minimo una hora para comprar

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kali Yuga (12 Jun 2017)

He vuelto a caer en el Ether, cuando esté por $500 vendo algunos y dejo otros en cartera para el futuro, creo que es el caballo ganador, además con todo lo que se está desarrollando alrededor, aún le queda tirón.


----------



## stiff upper lip (12 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Si leyeras mis comentarios igual verías más claro el juego... Causalidades...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si leyeras mis comentarios sabrías que soy abstencionista activo y trevijanista y por tanto alguien con una desconfianza extrema en el sistema.

Además, ese artículo que has puesto no es ninguna prueba de que el bitcoin haya sido hecho por los de siempre, sino de todo lo contrario, de que es una amenaza contra el establishment y por eso se aumulan tres intentos ya por adulterarlo (fallidos).

Creo que tus prejuicios se imponen a tu capacidad de raciocinio.

---------- Post added 12-jun-2017 at 10:34 ----------




clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham esta en shock .
> No creeis que esto ( el cryptouniverso ) va " demasiado " rapido para que la gente pueda entenderlo y adoptarlo ?
> Hoy estuve revisando informacion sobre Bancor . Nah , curiosidad
> Bueno ..pues si les sale bien el Bitcoin tiene los dias contados . Y aunque al principio parezca complicado el concepto es ....
> ...



Suena inflacionario, y el ladrillo de oro ethereum no es más que una moneda virtual inflacionaria.

Comparado con ese embrollo la simpleza del bitcoin es hermosa y pristina.


----------



## Madmarxius (12 Jun 2017)

digipl dijo:


> Cada día se cortan menos. Casi el 50% de los token generados en la ICO de Bancor se la quedan, de una u otra manera, ellos mismos. Y además con el cap oculto.
> 
> Con la locura actual alrededor de ETH, seguro que consiguen una pasta impresionante, pero esto empieza a ser una simple tomadura de pelo.
> 
> Bancor Network Token (BNT) Contribution & Token Allocation Terms



Toda la razón, además, parte del proyecto de bancor ya existe y ya se esta testeando por grandes bancos, se llama ripple.


----------



## juli (12 Jun 2017)

Respecto a Bankor y que no haga falta que el destinatario de un pago tenga moneda común con el tomador de ese bien o servicio.

Eso no es cuestión de bankor, de hecho, es lo que arregla la , en mi opinión, subestimada nueva generación de cards y virtual cards / a ese nivel, pues otras en BTC lo hacen ya / :

Con el código QR que emite una coin de este tipo / virtual cards / pagas con Cash DE LA PLATAFORMA titular de esa coin / Veros, Token Card , Plutus / ...ellos lo que hacen realmente es un pago fiat a cambio de Tus Plutus, Veros, TOken Cards...pero el tendero donde has comprado recibe Fiat, él no necesita más que una pasarela de pago normal y corriente.

Ésta es la gran rémora de coins como Dash y su orientación a "red social monetaria " . Dash, hasta que esas cards se usen, podía desarrollar una red de contactos para ofrecer a terceros y hacer de esa facilidad de expansión su gancho comercial ...pero en cuanto ETH lo haga, esa red de contactos ya no es necesaria y de hecho, dificilmente recuperable.

El otro día ví en TV el desconcierto de los paniaguados intoxicadores de la castuza en la Sexta sobre el BTC . Al chaparrón de tópicos, ambiguedades y directamente, memeces se añadúa uno estelar, el comodín que lo relegaba todo a un segundo,tercerl, milésimo plano - para el borrego medio - :

Quién te acepta BITCOIN ???

Señores...no hace falta aceptar bitcoins. La tasa de cambio sería la pactada con la card o virtual card de turno...y listo. El destinatario COBRA FIAT y tus tejemanejes previos le importan un pimiento. En realidad, con ETHERS y tokens Ethers lo que tú, el pagador haces , es un trueque para el que precisas de un tercero ajeno a las partes...pero un trueque a partir de un bien -una coin - HIPERLÍQUIDo. Cualquier coin, la más despreciable en esos términos, es na pistola en la sien al uso , circulación y expansión del fiat HOY. Las cards y virtual cards COINS , sencillamente han asumido el riesgo criptomonetario. Son reservorios de Fiat Cash, nada más y así de simple. 

Si el precio de bankor es na referencia porcentual inamovible al Ether, tendrías un dinero sólido...si tienes otros tokens, arriesgas fiat , en función de tu interés e inversión, fe en el proyecto, etc... 

Siempre he creído que la gran red de aplicaciones que brindan los tokens ERC20 a ETH era una batalla perdida para Dash y esperaba una orientación a su perfil más inmediato, monetario de pagos, etc... Esta conversión inmediata y sin necesidad de la aceptación del receptor final simplemente relega simplemente todo a una cuestón : TIEMPO. Tiempo para que tu propuesta SE EJECUTE en la vida real. Cada día que pasa, cada pago que las virtual cards hagan, es u cliente menos para Dash.

Y ojo...hablo de Dash porque era mi elección. Para BTC , lo mismo. Su calculada "paralización" puede ser perfectamente el techo de su crecimiento económico y su cotización...pues ETH , uniendo esa facultad de pago instantáneo a su vasta oferta de aplicaciones está en condiciones de recibr a todo aquel que adopte el sistema blockchain como modo de pago.


TIEMPO , simple y llanamente. Quien en Julio , con la invasióń de cards y virtual cards operativas, no tenga su sistema de pagos ya no a disposición, sino en perfecto uso entre la gente va a tener que pelear ya no contra un gigante, sino contra la msmísima alianza galáctica para hacerse un hueco de mercado. Y ya no hablo de Dash - a quien me refiero no por menosprecio , sino precisamente con el lugar reponderante que le doy YO, en MI fe, estructura y encaje mental - En AGosto...hasta la mismísma VISA será un enano contra un ethereum SANO - ésa es la única variable -.


----------



## impacto (12 Jun 2017)

Bitcoin esta adulteradisimo, incapaz de crecer ni avanzar, en una situación de KO Tecnico brutal, intenta usar la red y no tardaras en darte cuenta, sobretodo, si la usabas hace 3 años.

De verdad siendo esto un foro de burbujistas, nadie sabe como surge inicialmente BANCOR, ¿la idea original digo? Es que solo hay que buscarlo y veras los paralelismos que existen con las criptodivisas ahora mismo que hacen pensar que fracasara. Es una de las grandes concesiones y derrotas de Keynes frente al poder que habia empezado a furular, es un ideal suyo que tumbo el Dolar, que luego se intento volver a hacer con ( Unitas) y que ha sido sistematicamente tumbado. Si Keynes no lo consiguio, y tenia el respeto entero de la comunidad economica, por que lo lograran, los desarrolladores de Bancor, si su idea sobre la misma base de la red de Ethereum, es hacer un puñetero Exchange, que responden nuestros Ethers, por sus token guardados?? Por si acaso, prefiero que mis Ethers respondan como medio de pago y como reserva de valor, no unicamente como reserva de valor, el que quiera eso, que compre DigixDao, ah que esta muy caro?? Aceptan 9 millones de Ether a 375 Dolares el Ether, se puede ir a una valoracion de cap de la ostia. Ojo la broma de Bancor, que no tienen claros ni los tiempos reales de su hoja de ruta.

Y efectivamente no habeis entendido nada del funcionamiento sobre la red Ethereum, el problema que tiene ahora una propuesta de Bancor, es el mismo que tenia en su momento hace tantos años, Bancor deberia ser globalmente aceptada, si te puedo mandar 0.01 Ether, que todo el mundo lo acepta, porque te voy a mandar 10 Bancors, Cualquiera que acepte Bancor, tiene que aceptar Ether, pero no al reves, no se si me explico.

Que no engañen a nadie, puede dar unos jugosos beneficios, pero no es la panacea, yo le suelo tirar a todo lo nuevo, pero esto... es para estar receloso, como siempre mi opinion, que nadie se ofenda ni se sienta atacado jajaja


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (12 Jun 2017)

Es una locura lo del ETH esta última semana, el sorpasso en capitalización al BTC parece más cerca que nunca, si miráis la gráfica asusta tal voracidad: 

Global Charts | CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations

Eso sí BTC resiste, sigue subiendo lentamente, la jugada está clara, poca gente vende BTC pero los nuevos estamos entrando en ETH con fuerza, esto va a ser una guerra a corto, medio y largo plazo.


----------



## juli (12 Jun 2017)

impacto dijo:


> Y efectivamente no habeis entendido nada del funcionamiento sobre la red Ethereum, el problema que tiene ahora una propuesta de Bancor, es el mismo que tenia en su momento hace tantos años, Bancor deberia ser globalmente aceptada, si te puedo mandar 0.01 Ether, que todo el mundo lo acepta, porque te voy a mandar 10 Bancors, Cualquiera que acepte Bancor, tiene que aceptar Ether, pero no al reves, no se si me explico.



Va más allá de éso, impacto. El ankor parece que serviría de referencia intermedia sólida.

Con las cards y virtual cards, ni siquiera precisas que se acepten ETH, Bitcoins o bankors : EL riesgo lo asume tu fe...y la del reservorio Fiat / la central de esa card / acotado en el margen de comisión de los pagos con ese sistema en un acuerdo absolutamente exclusivo y con afección a ambos, ni a Visa, ni al tendero, ni al banco central de Hezpaña o Zimbawe. Y nadie te puede decir una puta mierda : Todo aquél que espera una responsabilidad de contraparte de tí, la va a ver cumplida. Simple.

Y sin riesgo de inflación u oscilación para el profano / lo asume , levemente, el criptoconvencido / , pues , a diferencia de BTC , el pago es instantáneo. Tú haces 2 tratos en uno : Uno, con tu proveedor del servicio en cuestión y otro, con tu proveedor de FIAT - necesario,hoy, pero con los días contados / , que es el emisor de la card/Virtual Card.

Este rol lo puede asumir cualquier chiquilicuatre Card ...igual que como tenedor de fiat, el rol de comprador lo asumes tú como titular.

Se carga todas las trabas de unplumazo relegándolas a un trato entre privados. La vcard y su titular.


----------



## Kondarra (12 Jun 2017)

Esto es una jodida locura. Por ahora bendita locura...


----------



## michinato (12 Jun 2017)

impacto dijo:


> [...]
> Monero- Qe hadp, no hay forma de leerla, da la sensacion de que a los Devs se les ha pirado la pelota y estan dispuestos a enterrarse con su proyecto mientras ellos lo manden, un sinsentido ( apenas tengo 10 o 12 moneros, pero estoy planteandome seriamente desacerme aunque sea de esa cantidad marginal)
> [...]
> me he dejado a Lisk, pero esta da para un articulo, obviamente mi desconocimiento es total y digo las opiniones que me despiertan a mi, si fuera listo o supiese realmente de lo que hablo, no hubiese vendido 900 de mis 1.000 Lisk cuando alcanzaron 1,20 ( compradas a 0.20 y holdeadas como un cabronazo y aguantando Pumpazos del copon de otras)es decir compre un boleto para la fiesta, y cuando empezaba lo cambie en la puerta por otro igual en el que la letra pequeña ponia: con este boleto solo puedes consumir bebidas no alcohólicas jajajaaj Por eso digo, tambien que nadie se indigne ni se lo tome como un ataque a ninguna cripto, yo soy totalmente procripto pero realista pragmatico, Si la cripto vale para algo adelante, si es una copia de algo que vale para algo con alguna mejora adelante, si solo es un copia de algo, para atras, si resulta que han sacado una copia de algo que es mejor que ese algo primigenio, que hemos de hacer con el algo inferior?
> [...]




Me cuesta entenderte un poco. 

¿A que te refieres con lo de Monero? ¿A que los devs no tienen en cuenta los mercados a la hora de planificar su hoja de ruta?

¿Y con lo de Lisk? Me parece entender que consideras que es inferior a algo ¿a que? ¿a Ethereum? ¿porque? 


A mi lo que me flipa de Lisk (y del 95% de las criptos) es que considero que son productos que están en fase de desarrollo. En muchos casos, ni siquiera se ha probado su funcionalidad en entornos parecidos a lo que sería su futura puesta en producción. Y su cotización/capitalización ha subido una bestialidad.

Me acuerdo de hace un año cuando Max y compañia lanzaron Lisk y consiguieron recaudar el equivalente a 16M€ y estaban supercontentos porque con eso se aseguraban que hubiera fondos suficientes para el proyecto (montar la funcadion en Suiza, poder pagar a developers, infraestuctura, etc). 

Ahora Lisk tiene una capitalización de 400M€ pero desde entonces, que yo sepa no ha demostrado muchos avances.

Ojo, no digo esto para lanzar FUD al proyecto Lisk, quienes hayan visto mis posts verán que soy holder desde hace meses y evidentemente me encanta que esto se revalorice.

Lo que pretendo es plantear una reflexión sobre la burbuja que estamos viviendo, sin nada sólido que respalde ciertas revalorizaciones.


Y mi última reflexión. Si nos comparas a los desarrolladores con el resto de la sociedad, se puede decir que somos un poco "raritos", pero eso no quita que las motivaciones de un gran porcentaje sigan siendo las mismas que el resto de la gente. 

¿Cuantos están en esto por crear un proyecto genial y mantendrán su dedicación por sus ideales?

¿Que motivación para picar código puede tener un muchacho que de repente ve como es millonario varias veces gracias a las coins que posee? ¿Cuantos seguirán currando y cuantos cambiarán sus criptomonedas por fiat y se dedicarán a vivir la vida?


----------



## impacto (12 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Va más allá de éso, impacto. El ankor parece que serviría de referencia intermedia sólida.
> 
> Con las cards y virtual cards, ni siquiera precisas que se acepten ETH, Bitcoins o bankors : EL riesgo la sume tu fe...y la del reservorio Fiat / la central de esa card / acotado en el margen de comisión de los pagos con ese sistema.
> 
> ...



Brillante descripción,
Mi pregunta es, BITCOIN recibiendo una brutal paliza de Ether, suplicando que suene la campana, para el siguiente asalto y nada, todas las criptos mirando y llega su hermana ETC y empieza a patear la BTC y nada, y Mientras TokenCard y Pluton ( dos ideas tan mal capitulizadas como buenas en concepto) MONACO?? HOLA?? y esto es solo para comprar Bancor?? y que hacen Token Card y Pluton en el puto fondo del foso??

Es la ignorancia hacia el proyecto y el modo FOMO este de Claudius, lo que nos puede arrastrar a una catarsis colectiva de proporciones obvias... que ningun mercado puede vivir siempre recibiendo dinero, que tarde o temprano se tendra que sustentar? Sera Bancor, y tendre que acabar aceptando Clapancitos?? ( que conste que mañana podrias crear ese token en la Red Ether sin que exista Bancor... supongo que nadie te lo aceptaria, pero si no respaldas tus clampacitos con Tokens de la red Eth igualmente nadie te los aceptara, prueba con la red ETC, que es mas sencillo y mas barato equivocarte 

PD: EDITO: para los que no lo vivieseis, BANCOR tiene bastantes paralelismos con el proyecto DAO... Que fue lo que lastro a Ethereum todo el año pasado.. y aunque nunca hizo peligrar su existencia (al menos desde mi punto de vista)ppalmente gracias al liderazgo de Buterin, UN CODIGO DUDOSO Y DIFICIL DE DESCIBRAR CON UN USO A AÑOS VISTA y una primera OFERTA cuanto menos, dudosa...:no:

---------- Post added 12-jun-2017 at 11:44 ----------




michinato dijo:


> Me cuesta entenderte un poco.
> 
> ¿A que te refieres con lo de Monero? ¿A que los devs no tienen en cuenta los mercados a la hora de planificar su hoja de ruta?
> 
> ...



A las 3 ultimas te respondo con la misma respuesta para todas las preguntas y subpreguntas dentro de la ultima pregunta.
NINGUNA

A las primeras, como ahora estoy en el curro no puedo, luego te doy mi opinion o mi punto de vista,
lo puse antes de que empezase a subir pero lo vuelvo decir ahora OJO A ETC, que su precio objetivo es mucho mas alto, si no pudiese volver a comprar ETC y me ofreciesen 27 E por cada uno, yo no vendo, que cada cual imagine lo que quiera


----------



## Kondarra (12 Jun 2017)

Viendo el precio de ETH me da en la nariz que Bancor va a pegar un pelotazo de dimensiones importantes. Voy a meter 2-3 eth, que con lo que pagué por ellos no me da ni para invitar a mi señora a cenar. 
Mi duda es si, a las 15:30h de hoy vender una parte de mis eth para ver si baja y recomprar. ¿Qué os parece?


----------



## michinato (12 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> El tema es offtopic pero dire lo que pienso...obviamente las elites van a utilizar eth para incorporar las criptomonedas al sistema...el bitcoin es una moneda que escapa al sistema, pero no se puede ni prohibir ni perseguir...la solucion para las elites es crear su propio bitcoin, que todos usaran...siendo esto asi, la gente vera bitcoin como algo marginal y de delincuentes...el eth destrozara a bitcoin, tanto en valor como socialmente.
> 
> Las elites ya hicieron lo mismo con internet...no pudieron prohibirla ni detenerla, la solucion fue crear facebook y otros honey pots para sacarle provecho y hacerla "suya".
> 
> ...




Yo creo que el tema no es offtopic y de hecho es lo más coherente que te he visto escribir. 

¿Que has aportado en todos tus demás posts sobre "especulación"? Habitualmente ni das explicaciones, ni razonamientos, ni nada. 

¿De que coño vale un post como el siguiente?



davitin dijo:


> Ripple sigue siendo buena opcion, acaba llegando a los 33 centavos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk




Eso puede ayudar a reafirmar la decisión de entrar o salir al que no tenga ni puta idea, pero el que tenga un poco de cabeza querrá saber en que te basas para afirmar algo así.


Creo que si este hilo ha valido para algo es por la cantidad de información relevante que han aportado diferentes foreros, que han ayudado a otros a entender como funcionan las diferentes criptos y que les han permitido tomar decisiones fundamentadas en algo sólido, y no jugar a comprar y vender como si apostaran a la ruleta.


----------



## digipl (12 Jun 2017)

Bancor tiene un problema fundamental que puede echar al traste buena parte del proyecto y es que por pelotas toda transacción tiene que pasar por la blockchain de ethereum sin poder trasladarse a sistemas offchain como Raiden.

Eso hace que su funcionamiento básico como exchange descentralizado depende de dos factores que no controla, el costo de la transacción en Gas y la capacidad de la red ethereum de soportar el numero de transacciones que un sistema como este podría demandar.

Se verá más adelante cual es el costo de una transacción cuando la red pase a Casper pero ya en estos momentos no sería rentable su uso mas que para casos donde el montante a cambiar sea bastante elevado.

Y aunque se consiga que el costo de la transacción baje considerablemente sigue existiendo el segundo problema respecto al numero de transacciones que la red puede soportar.

De hecho, y como siga el crecimiento actual, Ethereum se puede encontrar mucho antes de lo pensado con problemas de saturación. Raiden podría paliar temporalmente este problema acogiendo parte de las transacciones pero son numerosas las Apps que, por necesitar usar el EVM, seguirán obligatoriamente usando la blockchain.

La mayoría de APPs están todavía en desarrollo lo que, por ahora, salva a Ethereum pero calculo que el último trimestre de este año los problemas pueden empezar a ser muy serios.

Lo que se llama "morir de exito".


----------



## michinato (12 Jun 2017)

@paketazo y @juli

De esto no habeis vuelto a comentar nada, pero me pareció entender que ambos tuvisteis problemas en el exchange porque os hackearon el email. (hará 1 semana de eso y este hilo crea 10 paginas al día, igual me estoy equivocando de foreros).

Me interesaría si pudierais contarnos como os hicieron el hackeo por si nos sirve a los demás para intentar protegernos. 

Por ejemplo:
¿de que dominio eran vuestras cuentas (p. ej: gmail, hotmail, yahoo, ? 
¿entraron por fuerza bruta? ¿teniais passwords débiles?
¿teniais doble factor de autenticacion activado para acceder al email? 
¿teniais algun troyano en el ordenador? ¿en el movil? 
etc, etc, 


Todo lo que sepáis y podáis contarnos sería de mucha ayuda. 


Esto para algunos será offtopic, pero para mi el riesgo de que tu coin favorita baje un 50% no es nada comparado con que te hackeen y lo pierdas TODO.




-


----------



## impacto (12 Jun 2017)

De hecho, y como siga el crecimiento actual, Ethereum se puede encontrar mucho antes de lo pensado con problemas de saturación. Raiden podría paliar temporalmente este problema acogiendo parte de las transacciones pero son numerosas las Apps que, por necesitar usar el EVM, seguirán obligatoriamente usando la blockchain.

La mayoría de APPs están todavía en desarrollo lo que, por ahora, salva a Ethereum pero calculo que el último trimestre de este año los problemas pueden empezar a ser muy serios.

Lo que se llama "morir de exito".

Esto que comenta digipl, fue lo que mató a BTC ( si, practicamente ha muerto), puede volver, royo zombieCoin, pero en principio lo mató, la red Ethereum esta mejor distribuida y trabajada, ya pensando en la base de este problema.

Pero esto que plantea digipl, es posiblemente, lo mas significativo que vais a encontrar por aqui, a la hora de valorar Ehtereum como el futuro o como el siguiente juguete roto. Las Dapps, las hijas, todas tienen mucha hambre(transacciones) y pueden acabar cenandose a su madre a la hora de la comida... pirañas hambrientas..


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (12 Jun 2017)

Chúpate Esa dijo:


> No hay ninguna porra abierta sobre cuando perderá el BTC su 1er puesto?
> 
> La gente del BTC cuál opinión tendrá ahora que está a punto de perderl el 40% de dominance?
> 
> Es esta la prueba de fuego de BTC?



ETH a 407$ dólares ahora mismo, al ritmo que lleva en 1 semana podría haber sorpasso. Ahora mismo están a 47B BTC y 37B ETH, yo diría que la semana pasada estaban a 44 - 22. BTC ha pasado de duplicar a ETH a ser sólo un un 30% más grande.

A no ser que ETH retroceda o se empiecen a comprar BTC como si no hubiera mañana, la paridad en capitalización parece cercana.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (12 Jun 2017)

Hoy a las 16h el ICO de Bancor se presenta movidito. Los de Bitcoinssuisse jamás me respondieron a mi solicitud por lo que me veré obligado a participar en la merienda de negro ocomo la el resto de la plebe ::


----------



## paketazo (12 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Hoy a las 16h el ICO de Bancor se presenta movidito. Los de Bitcoinssuisse jamás me respondieron a mi solicitud por lo que me veré obligado a participar en la merienda de negro ocomo la el resto de la plebe ::



En que exchanger empieza la fiesta?


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (12 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> En que exchanger empieza la fiesta?




Creo que solo puedes entregarles a Bancor preciados ETH. Lo cual a mi me genera dudas. Soltar un ETH ahora mismo no apetece mucho.


----------



## juli (12 Jun 2017)

michinato...desde luego, no era yo y no me consta hackeo ni troyano alguno. Dios me libre.

Recomiendo a quien esté ganando más de cientos de euros al mes no ser rata ,y hacerse con una línea privada de acceso a la red por fucking 25 pavos para uso exclusivo de sus biznezzz y por supuesto, ni wifi ni poyas. Como alguien conocido sepa que tienes coins y tengas wifi, no necesita ni un click tuyo, con el puto wifite y el ettercap, puede hacerse con las claves hasta de tu carnet de la piscina en 2 tardes.

EN la wifi de casa, foreadas, videos guarris y la bici de la abuela si hace falta...Y en la otra no abrir ni el email.

Suerte en la consulta, michinato, pero ni me mentes la bicha... :

lagarto, lagarto...  ::


----------



## orbeo (12 Jun 2017)

Soy yo o lo que está pasando con ETH es igual que la burbuja .com

Como ya dijo otro forero (creo que en su momento refiriéndose al BTC), se está repitiendo el mismo patrón con las empresas que salen bajo el paraguas del ETH. Los menores de 30 años más o menos quizás no recuerden, pero en aquel momento, joder salían empresas de la nada como champiñones, con proyectos de vete a saber que y ale, recogían millones en horas.

Desde que me instalé una app para seguir las ICOs, pita la alarma prácticamente cada día, y eso que no reviso mucho pero me da que solo me avisa de las ICOs de algunos países, no a nivel global. Sale una web de chichi nabo, con un paper diciendo lo que van a hacer y ale, recogen millones en segundos, sin haber demostrado nada, y muchos de ellos proyectos sin una utilidad clara, sin una función que garantice su continuidad en el tiempo.

Me da que la burbuja que muchos dicen que va a explotar no va a ser la de BTC precisamente.


----------



## juli (12 Jun 2017)

TAAS entra por primera vez en los puestos 70.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (12 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> michinato...desde luego, no era yo y no me consta hackeo ni troyano alguno. Dios me libre.
> 
> Recomiendo a quien esté ganando más de cientos de euros al mes no ser rata ,y hacerse con una línea privada de acceso a la red por fucking 25 pavos para uso exclusivo de sus biznezzz y por supuesto, ni wifi ni poyas. Como alguien conocido sepa que tienes coins y tengas wifi, no necesita ni un click tuyo, con el puto wifite y el ettercap, puede hacerse con las claves hasta de tu carnet de la piscina en 2 tardes.
> 
> ...



Con wifite pueden hackear lo que pasa por wifi pero, ¿si tienes el wifi activado pero tus movimientos los haces con un pc conectado por cable te pueden pillar tb?

Yo uso el wifi para el móvil, pero todo lo que hago con criptos lo hago en un PC conectado por ethernet (con cable de toda la vida).


----------



## Madmarxius (12 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Con wifite pueden hackear lo que pasa por wifi pero, ¿si tienes el wifi activado pero tus movimientos los haces con un pc conectado por cable te pueden pillar tb?
> 
> Yo uso el wifi para el móvil, pero todo lo que hago con criptos lo hago en un PC conectado por ethernet (con cable de toda la vida).



Es necesario tener acceso entre el pc y el router para hacer un man-in-the-middle, si va por cable, salvo que tengas acceso físico no es posible hacer estos ataques.


----------



## juli (12 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Con wifite pueden hackear lo que pasa por wifi pero, ¿si tienes el wifi activado pero tus movimientos los haces con un pc conectado por cable te pueden pillar tb?
> 
> Yo uso el wifi para el móvil, pero todo lo que hago con criptos lo hago en un PC conectado por ethernet (con cable de toda la vida).



nope. Man in the middle, en principio sólo sin cable. Aunque si tienes otros dispsitivos en esa wifi para empezar los pueden,por lo menos, ver.

Después está que hagas, por ejemplo, tu 2FAutentication desde ese móvil y de lo que teclees y/o guardes...en fin, muchisimos pormenores , para volverte loco.

20 pavos/mes , línea dedicada , y te ahorras el copón de paranoias. Después , se le puede liar al más pintáo...pero vamos, pagar un 25% a montoro y no pagar un 1% a eso me parece una parida del quince.


----------



## Madmarxius (12 Jun 2017)

Os dejo un artículo interesante:

Bitcoin Kills Banking Revisited: The Rise Of Ripple As Trojan Horse (The End of Bitcoin Dominance?) | annrhefn

¿Hay algún proyecto acabado vinculado a ethereum?
Creo que ni siquiera la red puede soportar los proyectos que hoy día estan en una fase de desarrollo medianamente avanzado, digamos Augur y Golem.


----------



## OzziE (12 Jun 2017)

El ostión esta vez va a ser grande, caída libre


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (12 Jun 2017)

Joder con la última hora, pánico vendedor en casi todas las coins. Muchos recogen beneficios apurados.


----------



## Merlin (12 Jun 2017)

Si alguien quiere meterse en Stratis, que se lea antes este hilo, que hay gente que cree que es un fraude: reddit.com/r/CryptoCurrency


----------



## impacto (12 Jun 2017)

Madmarxius dijo:


> Os dejo un artículo interesante:
> 
> Bitcoin Kills Banking Revisited: The Rise Of Ripple As Trojan Horse (The End of Bitcoin Dominance?) | annrhefn
> 
> ...



Tu comentario me aterra, para hacernos una idea, a modo de indicador, Tienes Golem o Augur?? Muchos tokens?? ::


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (12 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> En que exchanger empieza la fiesta?



En ningún exchange. Venta directa y luego ya se verá lo que pasa según lo recaudado. Lo que vaticino es que la red ETH va a estar bastante colapsada durante esa hora. También es posible que haya un buen dumpeo de ETH porque mucha gente habrá comprado no para meter en Bancor sino para aprovecharse del subidón.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (12 Jun 2017)

Lo q esta claro es q hasta a mi q llevo solo un mes me parece una locura el baile q hay, hoy una se multiplica x 3 mañana otra x2 luwgo estas bajan con todas y eth pega subidon, zcash por otro lado tb, bitcoin se va a 3000 y al rato en 2600...no entiendo nada.


----------



## impacto (12 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> En ningún exchange. Venta directa y luego ya se verá lo que pasa según lo recaudado. Lo que vaticino es que la red ETH va a estar bastante colapsada durante esa hora. También es posible que haya un buen dumpeo de ETH porque mucha gente habrá comprado no para meter en Bancor sino para aprovecharse del subidón.



En el clavo, y digo más, no estoy seguro si la ICO de Bancor funciona como lo suelen hacer otras ICos, pero generalmente, miden la aportación a la ICO, respecto al precio ,en dolares, (no se si Bancor tambien lo hace porque como va aislado del mundo y todo se hace respecto a ETH, Por otro lado si no lo hace, huele a SCAM de campeonato, te pillan con tus ETHERS, si el Ether se hunde tu con el) en el momento en el que se ingresa en la cuenta de ethers de la empresa... no se si me entendeis... :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Madmarxius (12 Jun 2017)

impacto dijo:


> Tu comentario me aterra, para hacernos una idea, a modo de indicador, Tienes Golem o Augur?? Muchos tokens?? ::



Golem no, me parece un proyecto interesante pero en bragas, no sé siquiera si haciendo bien lo que hace ahora en version alpha ( render 3d ) creo que pudiera valer tanto como se cotiza hoy día. 
Dicho sea, no he testeado su software, igual una noche me lio a hacerlo, no lo conozco en profundidad.

Tengo algo de Augur, me gusta el proyecto y creo que lo estan llevando bien, es previsible que suban conforme se acerque la finalización de la beta, que no puede faltar demasiado, imagino estará lista definitivamente seguro en Septiembre.
Aquí explican un poco los problemas que tienen ahora, en particular con la integración de ethereum, la velocidad de transacciones y la volatibilidad del precio.

Augur Master Plan

Yo no digo que ethereum no vaya a seguir subiendo, pero es algo a vista de todos que se estan levantando millonadas en ICO's para proyectos que son solo una idea, no hay NADA desarrollado. Ejemplo: Gnosis, no han empezado siquiera ni a picar codigo.

Shitcoinlandia es así, tampoco entres en panico.


----------



## impacto (12 Jun 2017)

Madmarxius dijo:


> Golem no, me parece un proyecto interesante pero en bragas, no sé siquiera si haciendo bien lo que hace ahora en version alpha ( render 3d ) creo que pudiera valer tanto como se cotiza hoy día.
> Dicho sea, no he testeado su software, igual una noche me lio a hacerlo, no lo conozco en profundidad.
> 
> Tengo algo de Augur, me gusta el proyecto y creo que lo estan llevando bien, es previsible que suban conforme se acerque la finalización de la beta, que no puede faltar demasiado, imagino estará lista definitivamente seguro en Septiembre.
> ...




Jajajaja llevo muchos años, primero en bitcoinlandia y luego en criptolandia, no solo no me asustan las correciones, lo que me asusta es que no haya correciones, Golem es de lejos el mejor y mas completo proyecto de la Red Ethereum, Golem sera al sistema, lo que la sangre es al cuerpo humano, y sera dicho proyecto el que insufle vida al sistema cuando sea necesario. De hecho me parece mas probable que la red caiga por una de sus hijas, que por si misma, la red ETH es fuerte, rapida y de comunidad de consenso, donde mas o menos la gente hara lo que decida Vitalik, tener un genio a la cabeza garantiza la viabilidad de sus propuestas, otra cosa es que luego funcionen, en su caso siempre funcionan.

Hay un par de videos explicativos del proyecto en btalk, que definen y dejan bien atado el proyecto (en ingles por eso), no hace falta "picar" codigo. Pero vamos que Golem, tanto como Aragon o como Melon, son necesarias para la red Ethereum, (Augur o Iconomi por ejemplo, no son necesarias, aunque puedan implementarse, por eso Ethereum las adopta, porque sabe que son necesarias.

"Aquí explican un poco los problemas que tienen ahora, en particular con la integración de ethereum, la velocidad de transacciones y la volatibilidad del precio."

Por eso Augur no es tan solido como Golem, aunque desde la propia plataforma de Ethereum no lo reconocen, ni siquiera la red Ethereum esta en fase final, no hay que ser impacientes, las aplicaciones practicas de las hijas de ethereum no podran hacer nada hasta que la red en si este "cerrada" pero eso es algo que incluso ya te aclaran en su hoja de ruta, mira la de AUGUR, y de los años vista y lso tempos que ellos manejan... (quitando las que ya podrian operar TaaS,Vlice, tokencard, monaco, Bancor, etc) 
De que te puede valer hoy, un Melon?? Pero... dentro de diez años, si Ethereum funcionase eficaz y eficientemente, la gente me asaltara para llevarse mis melones jejejje

Yo tengo algo de Golem y Augur ( poco de ambos), y aunque Golem lleva peleando ATH tiempo ya, estoy muy tranquilo con ambas inversiones. 

Un saludo,

---------- Post added 12-jun-2017 at 14:11 ----------

Añado: Gnosis es una estafa y una vergüenza, el problema es quienes son los estafadores?? Entonces la gente entrara igual...


----------



## zz00zz (12 Jun 2017)

digipl dijo:


> Bancor tiene un problema fundamental que puede echar al traste buena parte del proyecto y es que por pelotas toda transacción tiene que pasar por la blockchain de ethereum sin poder trasladarse a sistemas offchain como Raiden.
> 
> Eso hace que su funcionamiento básico como exchange descentralizado depende de dos factores que no controla, el costo de la transacción en Gas y la capacidad de la red ethereum de soportar el numero de transacciones que un sistema como este podría demandar.
> 
> ...




Tus comentarios son oro en paño, ahora que lo pienso bien mejor dicho “Maidsafe en paño”.:o

Pero mucho me temo que de poco servirán, aquí en este hilo la mayoría o son unos Pro ETH al estilo de Divat con el mundo controlado por unos supuestos listos 8:, o eres un especulador rastreando 24 h criptos en busca de los Pums de turno, importando un comino fundamentales, proyecto y objetivos por no hablar de consistencia.

Otra forma pero algunos parecidos a los talibanes del hilo oficial BTC.
Por un lado los bitcoineros declarando que lo que hace ETH lo puede hacer BTC y por el otro los ETHcoineros declarando su superioridad en todo.

Espero que quizás a alguno le de como menos considerarlo, también espero no ofender a nadie.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (12 Jun 2017)

Según he leído SONM debería ser algo parecido a Golem aunque con más funcionalidades, su ICO empieza en 3 días. Puede que entre con un poco.


----------



## Divad (12 Jun 2017)

En 1h y 21m se puede entrar en la ICO



```
1 ETH = 100 BNT
Conversion Rate
•Cap will be revealed when 80% of the cap is reached.
•DO NOT send funds from exchanges like Coinbase.
•DO NOT send your funds before the fundraiser has begun.
•Set the Gas Limit to 200,000.
•BNT Token will be sent immediately to the wallet from which the ETH arrived.
•By participating in this fundraiser I agree to the terms and conditions and confirm that I am not a citizen of the USA.
Send ETH: (not before the timer hits ZERO)
0xBbc79794599b19274850492394004087cBf89710
```




stiff upper lip dijo:


> Si leyeras mis comentarios sabrías que soy abstencionista activo y trevijanista y por tanto alguien con una desconfianza extrema en el sistema.
> 
> Además, ese artículo que has puesto no es ninguna prueba de que el bitcoin haya sido hecho por los de siempre, sino de todo lo contrario, de que es una amenaza contra el establishment y por eso se aumulan tres intentos ya por adulterarlo (fallidos).
> 
> ...



Ya tenemos al eJperto en economía en el hilo. Un rebelde nato antisistema que dice que desconfia de todo pero bien que sigue dejando sus papeles a manos de la garrapata de turno, no? Sino vienes a darle un guiño a Bitcoin ::

Cuando las criptos sean de uso común para todos... los que te rodean y te ven como el eXperto en economía... te dirán si no sacaste tajada o si no lo viste venir? Tu cara será digna de enmarcarla :fiufiu:

Sigue el rastro de los listos en el FIAT y los encontrarás en ETH. Mira en Bitcoin y todo cuanto le rodea es un misterio. 

Te has creido el cuento de Satoshi Naka*moto*?


----------



## Helios_pc (12 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> En 1h y 21m se puede entrar en la ICO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Posible corrección de ETH después de la ICO?

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (12 Jun 2017)

OzziE dijo:


> El ostión esta vez va a ser grande, caída libre



El mensaje a la cascada de ETH es cristalino :

Dále la pasta a mamá y sigue empujando la franquicia, que ella blinda tus botines en los dumps.


Ahora falta que ETH tutele a sus hijas. Si se da, círculo cerrado. Si no...Houston, tenemos un problema.

Palomitas.


----------



## Alxemi (12 Jun 2017)

digipl dijo:


> Cada día se cortan menos. Casi el 50% de los token generados en la ICO de Bancor se la quedan, de una u otra manera, ellos mismos. Y además con el cap oculto.
> 
> Con la locura actual alrededor de ETH, seguro que consiguen una pasta impresionante, pero esto empieza a ser una simple tomadura de pelo.
> 
> Bancor Network Token (BNT) Contribution & Token Allocation Terms



Yo de bancor definitivamente paso. No quiero nada que dependa exclusivamente de eth, pudiendo elegir, prefiero proyectos con mas libertad (de trunfar o de cagarla)

digipl te has mirado tezos? Tienes alguna opinión del proyecto? el reparto de tokens es tambien bastante jeta: 

What are everyones thoughts on Tezos Coins's ICO ? : ethtrader

Tezos red flags! : ethtrader

---------- Post added 12-jun-2017 at 14:47 ----------




Helios_pc dijo:


> Posible corrección de ETH después de la ICO?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk



Depende del cap, quien haya comprado y se quede fuera, venderá com pasó con BAT.
Si dejan entrar toda la pasta pues a saber...


----------



## paketazo (12 Jun 2017)

zz00zz dijo:


> Tus comentarios son oro en paño, ahora que lo pienso bien mejor dicho “Maidsafe en paño”.:o
> 
> Pero mucho me temo que de poco servirán, aquí en este hilo la mayoría o son unos Pro ETH al estilo de Divat con el mundo controlado por unos supuestos listos 8:, o eres un especulador rastreando 24 h criptos en busca de los Pums de turno, importando un comino fundamentales, proyecto y objetivos por no hablar de consistencia.
> 
> ...



Esto que posteas, también es oro en paño.

Hace meses que llevo dándole vueltas al coco, y creo que tanto BTC como ETH se enfrentan abiertamente a una batalla por el liderazgo de capitalización y fama, mientras algunos actores de segunda fila, mueven fichas para posicionarse de verdad con algo tangible que "arrase" en el momento adecuado.

Quizá esos actores todavía no estén en palestra o quizá si...yo no lo sé.

Lo que parece claro aquí es la retroalimentación que vemos desde hace semanas.

1º quiero entrar en el chiringuito ¿Cómo lo hago?

Sencillo, transferencia SEPA a exchanger que acepte, y compras BTC...podrías comprar otras, pero BTC es el sistema que monetarizaba todo hace meses.

Esto provoca una demanda impresionante de BTC con una oferta relativamente limitada, muchos holders convencidos, carteras en frio, dejan que no haya excesivamente demasiados BTC en venta.


2º Durante semanas la demanda de BTC se sostiene, pero principalmente para entrar en mercado alt, sobre todo en ETH, ya que es la moneda que exigen para entrar en nuevos proyectos (ICO) como Golem, Augur...


3º La continuidad de proyectos sobre la red ETH sigue incrementando la demanda de ETH, la gente siente esa necesidad tan comentada por aquí de no perderse el "pelotazo":

...si BTC paso de centavos a 3000$ !!!todas pueden hacerlo!!!

Tras el punto 3 llegará el 4º...pero todavía no lo estamos viviendo ¿Cómo podría ser?

Frenazo en las ICO, por dos motivos, o bien que la gente se aburra de esta moda de "todo vale", o que simplemente no haya el suficiente flujo de capitales para mantener el chiringuito arriba.

¿Qué hará la peña que quiera salirse de sus tokens "mágicos" cuando vean que se acercan al precio que compraron o lo pierden...

Pues por mucho que se plantee ese hold eterno, la gente venderá...lo he visto una y mil veces...la psicología humana en las trincheras es la de "yo soy el más valiente"...pero al saltar al campo de batalla...pantalones cagados...no es algo malo, es simple naturaleza humana.


Como dije ya desde el minuto uno, esto va por modas...y ahora es la moda de ETH...ya sea por los listos, por que hay ICOs a mansalva sobre la cadena ETH, o por que nadie quiere perderse ese tren que los hará millonarios.

¿Cuál será mañana la moda?

¿abrir cortos en las que más han subido?

¿regresar como locos al BTC si implementa algo nuevo?

¿regresar como locos al FIAT?


Yo conociendo al ser humano, apostaría por la última opción, al fin y al cabo por mucho que digamos, pensemos, prometamos...aquí en el modo especulación burbujero, lo que prima es "take the money and run"

Iremos aprendiendo cosas nuevas...y sacando conclusiones, esperemos que en el camino de ese aprendizaje no nos afeiten más de la cuenta.

Un saludo.


----------



## juli (12 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Yo de bancor definitivamente paso. No quiero nada que dependa exclusivamente de eth, pudiendo elegir, prefiero proyectos con mas libertad (de trunfar o de cagarla)
> 
> digipl te has mirado tezos? Tienes alguna opinión del proyecto? el reparto de tokens es tambien bastante jeta:
> 
> ...



Creo que a los veteranos las ICOs venideras os van a chirriar, acostumbrados a compartir equitativamente el lucro de un nuevo proyecto.

Ahora los ICOS llegarán en 2 clases : Insolventes, jugados a una carta...o solventes...donde se dictarán condiciones. Me da que por ahí irá la cosa.


----------



## Divad (12 Jun 2017)

Helios_pc dijo:


> Posible corrección de ETH después de la ICO?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk



Pueden entrar ofertas pero tal como las ves desaparecen. Tras superar los 300$ sin hacer rebajas, ahora la siguiente meta es superar los 500$ y la última semana rebajas para todas las criptos (como llevamos viendo los dos últimos meses)



juli dijo:


> El mensaje a la cascada de ETH es cristalino :
> 
> Dále la pasta a mamá y sigue empujando la franquicia, que ella blinda tus botines en los dumps.
> 
> ...



Es gracioso ver como todo lo que está ligado a ETH está premiado :XX: Veremos que tal baila Bancor :Baile:


----------



## stiff upper lip (12 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> En 1h y 21m se puede entrar en la ICO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No tienes pruebas de que bitcoin sea el caballo de Troya desde luego el artículo que has colgado contradice tus especulaciones.

El resto de tus indirectas y tonillo de gurú tienen la misma fuerza que las pruebas que aportas, 0.


----------



## penique (12 Jun 2017)

michinato dijo:


> @paketazo y @juli
> 
> De esto no habeis vuelto a comentar nada, pero me pareció entender que ambos tuvisteis problemas en el exchange porque os hackearon el email. (hará 1 semana de eso y este hilo crea 10 paginas al día, igual me estoy equivocando de foreros).
> 
> ...



Cosas básicas para tu seguridad.

1) Utiliza una cuenta de correo especifica para tus coins; evita cuentas de uso generalizado tipo Yahoo, Hotmail etc. Una buena solución puede ser una cuenta en RiseUp Email - riseup.net

2) Utiliza un nombre para el correo que no tengas en otro proveedor de correo. Por ejemplo, si utilizas michinato@gmail.com no te hagas una michinato@riseup; mejor utiliza otra especifíca. Evidentemente, utiliza una contraseña que no utilices en ningun otro servicio y a poder ser combina números, letras, símbolos y mayúsculas.

3) Si puedes conectate a las cuentas de las coins siempre desde una misma conexión y máquina -una misma IP- mejor; habitualmente los servicios si ven una conexión desde otra IP o sospechosa te notificaran. Si lo haces desde un ordenador asegurate de que el navegador este actualizado -si es un navegador sin demasiados add-ons/plugins de terceros mejor-.

4) Activa en los sitios de internet que vayas a tener tus monedas, si es que van a estar en la nube 2FA - autenticación de 2 factores - CoinBase Coinbase | How do I set up 2-factor authentication? y Kraken How do I set up two-factor authentication? lo permiten por ejemplo.


----------



## Divad (12 Jun 2017)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> No tienes pruebas de que bitcoin sea el caballo de Troya desde luego el artículo que has colgado contradice tus especulaciones.
> 
> El resto de tus indirectas y tonillo de gurú tienen la misma fuerza que las pruebas que aportas, 0.



Del artículo que he citado:



> Bitcoin-XT (Mike Hearn MI5)
> Bitcoin Classic (Gavin Andressen CIA)
> Bitcoin Unlimited (Roger Ver Starbucks)



Esto no te dice nada, no? Seguramente te creas que los dev de Bitcoin son los típicos frikis ::



> "En política, nada ocurre por casualidad. Cada vez que un acontecimiento surge, se puede estar seguro que fue previsto para llevarse a cabo de esa manera." - Franklin D. Roosevelt



Cambia política por lo que te de la gana y obtendrás una clara respuesta al juego en el que estamos todos bailando. Mientras miras y sacas bilis... otros bailan, se ríen,... mientras las carteras van haciendo clin, clin, clin....

Acabo de leerme la ICO de SONM y también tiene buena pinta. Basta con ver las ICOS que han salido para ver que todas las que están ligadas a la madre eth triunfan :Baile:


----------



## Eurocrack (12 Jun 2017)

Como funciona lo de Bancor? Cuando termine la cuenta atrás de su pagina hay que enviar los ETH a la dirección que pone? Y como saben quien ha enviado esos fondos?


----------



## Divad (12 Jun 2017)

Eurocrack dijo:


> Como funciona lo de Bancor? Cuando termine la cuenta atrás de su pagina hay que enviar los ETH a la dirección que pone? Y como saben quien ha enviado esos fondos?



Hazlo desde tu cartera personal

MyEtherWallet: Open-Source & Client-Side Ether Wallet


----------



## Merlin (12 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Recomiendo a quien esté ganando más de cientos de euros al mes no ser rata ,y hacerse con una línea privada de acceso a la red por fucking 25 pavos para uso exclusivo de sus biznezzz y por supuesto, ni wifi ni poyas.



¿A qué te refieres con una línea privada de acceso a la red? ¿A una VPN?


----------



## impacto (12 Jun 2017)

zz00zz dijo:


> Tus comentarios son oro en paño, ahora que lo pienso bien mejor dicho “Maidsafe en paño”.:o
> 
> Pero mucho me temo que de poco servirán, aquí en este hilo la mayoría o son unos Pro ETH al estilo de Divat con el mundo controlado por unos supuestos listos 8:, o eres un especulador rastreando 24 h criptos en busca de los Pums de turno, importando un comino fundamentales, proyecto y objetivos por no hablar de consistencia.
> 
> ...



Muy acertado mensaje, esto es criptolandia, criptolandia incluye al BTC, aquí en algun comentario me he sentido regular al criticar a DASH, pues bien me arrepiento, yo soy holder de DASH y si ahora pudiese volver para atras ( como MONERO) me retrotaeria y no holdearia ninguna de las dos, en el momento en el que perdemos nuestra capacidad critica, de duda y no nos cuestionamos las cosas, nos convertimos en talibanes de una idea. DASH puede estar haciendo muchas cosas bien, pero esta haciendo muchas otras mal, ( El unico error que he oido reconocer a la gente de DASH ( no asi gente de otras coins royo, XMR, ETH, ETC ( estos tambien tienen muchos problemas de autocritica) es que se equivocaron la primera vez que la bautizaron ( la llamaron DARKCOIN, como veis unos linces emocionales tampoco eran jajaajaj) Cual es el precio de sus errores, que a pesar de que crece, ( y digo esto despues de un dumpazo) no es capaz de hacerlo al ritmo que, por lo menos, yo me esperaba, pero vamos que el que quiera se pase por aquí, y se intente formar una opinion, insisto soy holder de DASH, canonizare a sus devs?? Ni de coña, Y a los que si lo hagan, les lanzo varias preguntas: El uno de Enero cuantos Dash podias comprar con un Ether?? Y El 1 de marzo?? Quien me cambia a pelo un DASH por un Ether?? Y todo esto teniendo en cuenta que hay 90 millones de Ether, y siete millones de DASH, y que logicamente DASH es muy anterior a ether (DASH es DARKCOIN ( me vale la comparación con Golem o stratis por ejemplo)

Dicho esto, yo he aguantado primero el Ignorar, y luego las risas de la gente de BTC (soy fan del BTC) cuando les comentaba las bondades del Ether y los planes que podia haber detras, y ellos me han ridiculizado y caricaturizado, ahora que ya la mayoria se han dado cuenta del donde estamos, quieren ponerse tecnicos y comparar?? Ahora?? MUY MUY TARDE, no hubiesen estado dos años mareando la perdiz con el tema de la cadena de bloques ( ETH no habia NACIDO, y este problema ya era vislumnbrado en todos los candeleros ocmo el reto del futuro) ahora no se puede pretender entrar en la guerra tecnica de cual es mejor, BTC es un experimento, ETH es un proyecto, y BTC para haber sido viable hubiese necesitado muchos mas años de desarrollo o bien una comunidad bien liderada, lo ironico es que a BTC lo hundieron desde dentro, y la gente esta harta, en su propio ego y vanidad ( de los tenedores de BTC) esta el problema, como va a evolucionar o tener exito algo, si no haces mas que ignorar tu entorno y ridiculizar todo lo que te llegue, mientras de vanaglorias de lo bonito que es tu ombligo, ahora me va a venir un usuario de BTC a decirme las bondades de BTC? a Mi que llevo 6 años haciendo transacciones? 

ME van a decir que Bitcoin puede hacer lo mismo que Ethereum, saben lo que es el protocolo FACTOM ( para que nadie se me indigne, del que soy Early adopter) Si ese protocolo hubiese sido bien implementado y siguiendo una estructura de programación correcta, hoy ya debería estar en 200 pavos y subiendo, solventaria con facilidad muchisimos problemas de la cadena de bloques, pero es lo que digo, si la mayoria de los que acumularon BTC ni siquiera le han echado una ojeada al codigo, no ya para intentar entender algo, si no por curiosidad, compararlo con otros codigos no se... Alguien ha mirado el codigo de Aragon? Porque es la risa el aumento, pero esa risa, hay que ser el primero en hacerla. Y esa gente es millonaria... y yo no... 

Soy PROETHER, PROBITCOIN Y PRODASH, mi apuesta Ether sin duda, es la que mas tengo?? ojala lo fuera... Esto es un boom, hay que aprovecharse todo lo posible mientras dure, sabiendo que tarde o temprano acabará, lo interesante será saber cuando acabe el chollazo, en que punto historico y vital estaremos (sobre todo a nivel monetario)


----------



## paketazo (12 Jun 2017)

michinato dijo:


> @paketazo y @juli
> 
> De esto no habeis vuelto a comentar nada, pero me pareció entender que ambos tuvisteis problemas en el exchange porque os hackearon el email. (hará 1 semana de eso y este hilo crea 10 paginas al día, igual me estoy equivocando de foreros).
> 
> ...



dominio gmail.com

tenia un pasword de letras y números...nada del otro mundo, 9 símbolos

Con doble factor si te refieres al móvil...me llega un mail cada vez que cambio de IP para asegurarse de que soy yo...pero no me llega un SMS

No, nada de troyanos que yo sepa, tengo cortafuegos, pero evidentemente no soy ningún genio de ese tema.

El fenómeno y lo repito de nuevo...entró a las 3 de la madrugada con una IP de estas dinámicas...salía Madrid...uso mi mail para a través de kraken solicitar nuevo password por que dijo que perdiera el anterior...


Kraken (el bot), mando al correo hackeado nuevo password, el tío entró en kraken y cambio nombre de usuario y nuevo correo con lo que me dejó en bragas.

Después, mandó todos los mails a la papelera de reciclaje, pero no los borró.

Yo de milagro al día siguiente quise entrar en kraken, y no me dejaba con mi mail ni mi pasword, pedí explicaciones y el bot de siempre me dice que ya me avisarán...

De puñetero milagro veo en la papelera lo que hizo el artista de madrugada...contacto con kraken afirmando hackeo de cuenta...por fin me contestan y tras solicitarles que cierran mi cuenta acceden y paralizan los fondos, me confirman que no se ha movido nada.

Envío mis direcciones de envío y solicito que bajo ningún concepto de saque nada de kraken salvo a las cuentas de envío usadas en el pasado (mis wallets)

Me dicen que OK...y hasta la fecha no sé nada más, les he enviado un par de mails, pero nada de nada...si tengo novedades...para bien o para ml...os lo diré.

¿Cómo entro el artista en mi cuenta?

Ni puta idea...a mi al teléfono no me llegó nada de nada...me imagino que sería un fenómeno, pues cambio mi correo Gmail, por uno protonmail que son de pago y para ocultar identidades.

Un saludo


----------



## penique (12 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> dominio gmail.com
> 
> tenia un pasword de letras y números...nada del otro mundo, 9 símbolos
> 
> ...



Primero de todo felicidades por no haber perdido tus coins.

Segundo ProtonMail no es de pago; puedes tener cuenta gratuita pero con un límite de almacenaje. Suelen utilizar mensajes encriptados, pero no se trata de un servicio de correo 'raro-oculta-identidades'.

¿Cómo entro? Pues ahora mismo será difícil saberlo, pero que haya usado una IP dinámica que salía de Madrid no te dice demasiado; tranquilamente puede estar detrás de una VPN con esa IP pero realmente él se encuentre detrás de otra máquina en otra ubicación. Existen muchas maneras de complicarlo y no usar tu IP real.

Otra posibilidad es que crees una lista blanca de IPs y que sólo se puedan conectar a tus cuentas desde esas IPs. No sé si Kraken tiene ese servicio pero hay exchanges que si.

Y cómo entro, pues todo indica que ha entrado a tu cuenta de GMail y desde ahí, leyendo tus correos ha visto que tenías una cuenta de Kraken asociada a ese correo y a decidido reseteartelo. Si lo ha hecho con la de Kraken, lo ha podido hacer en los demás servicios que tengas en internet asociados a ese correo; yo que tú iba cambiando las contraseñas de los servicios por si las moscas.

¿Has mirado correos enviados? No vaya ser que haya enviado algo desde tu propio correo a un correo que sea suyo o tenga acceso ;-)

Ahora tendrás que pensar desde dónde has entrado a tu cuenta de GMail y ahí tendrás la respuesta de cómo entro 'el curioso' a tu cuenta.

Te recomendaría que para el tema de las coins utilices un correo específico y puedes usar uno de protonMail que es bastante seguro y tampoco recibiras miles de correos de los exchanges. Por cierto, creo que ProtonMail también tiene app para Android/iOS.


----------



## Divad (12 Jun 2017)

Actualizar vuestros relojes ::

Hora Mundial

---------- Post added 12-jun-2017 at 15:04 ----------

(Jun-12-2017 02:00:53 PM)

Actualizo la página oficial en los 10 últimos segundos y tras hacer la cuenta atrás... entra al segundo "53". Tongo! :: 

Espero que haya hueco para todos y nos den buenos bailes 

---------- Post added 12-jun-2017 at 15:09 ----------

Me es de imaginar que aquellos que han entrado antes de tiempo se queden fuera por no seguir las reglas del juego 
Ethereum Account 0xbbc79794599b19274850492394004087cbf89710 Info


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (12 Jun 2017)

Bueno como era de esperar está siendo una merienda de negros. Parece que están DDOSeando a saco. 

Tras cambiar el nodo de MyEtherWallet he conseguido enviar la transacción (con 200k de gas limit y 50 gwei), pero aún está por confirmar. Veremos qué pasa...

La página de Bancor también ha parado el contador.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (12 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Actualizar vuestros relojes ::
> 
> Hora Mundial
> 
> ...



¿Sabes a que se refieren con el Gas Price? En MyEtherWallet solo veo Gas Limit. Es un mensaje que me da Bancor antes de enviar los ETH.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (12 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> ¿Sabes a que se refieren con el Gas Price? En MyEtherWallet solo veo Gas Limit. Es un mensaje que me da Bancor antes de enviar los ETH.



Abajo a la derecha hay una barra, se supone que la tienes que poner ala derecha del todo para subir el precio del gas.


----------



## penique (12 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> ¿Sabes a que se refieren con el Gas Price? En MyEtherWallet solo veo Gas Limit. Es un mensaje que me da Bancor antes de enviar los ETH.



Creo que es lo que estas dispuesto a pagar a los 'mineros'. Una especie de gasolina para que vaya más rápido. Cuanto más pagues más rápido irá.
Mi consejo, comprar cuando salga en un Exchange. Los de la ICO están haciendo su agosto particular.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (12 Jun 2017)

Madre mía... no se ha confirmado aún ni una sola de las transacciones

Ethereum Account 0xBbc79794599b19274850492394004087cBf89710 Info


----------



## MM Trainer (12 Jun 2017)

*Pregunta*

Hola a todos,

una pregunta:

En caso de bajada mantenida de btc/alts, que impide que todo el mundo mueva a Tether USDT para conservar valor nominal?

Y mas importante aún, cómo se regula que esta Altcoin sea paralela al valor del dolar? Hay alguna seguridad de que debe ser siempre asi?

Gracias!


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (12 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Abajo a la derecha hay una barra, se supone que la tienes que poner ala derecha del todo para subir el precio del gas.



Gracias, con las prisas no lo vería abajo de todo. Cuando entré incluso el nodo por defecto de MyetherWallet estaba colapsado y tuve que cambiar por el segundo.


Ni una sola confirmación, todo dios operando hoy con ETH, hoy es una prueba de estrés importante para la red. Nodos caídos, confirmaciones que no llegan. 

En los exchanges que estoy la locura de órdenes de venta y compra que te dejan de ver dan miedo, es una estampida.


----------



## Eurocrack (12 Jun 2017)

Pues a mí sí que me pone 1 ETH que he mandado

Aunque no sé yo si está confirmado


----------



## juli (12 Jun 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> ¿A qué te refieres con una línea privada de acceso a la red? ¿A una VPN?



No necesariamente. Una línea por cable sólo para éso.



Divad dijo:


> Es gracioso ver como todo lo que está ligado a ETH está premiado :XX: Veremos que tal baila Bancor :Baile:



Todo lo ligado con premio...mis cojones 29, Divad, no flipemos, que el personal se juega la pasta. Yo estoy a pré en varios tokens y con hasta un tercio de marrón en alguno...y emblemático. Para ahorrar con mami, que está claro como estrategia conveniente, hace falta ganar antes y la situación de estos últimos días/semanas no lo ha permitido, pues los barridos son brutales y continuos. Hay que ver si ETH central o el mismo mercado, favorecen que éso ocurra...si no, muchísimo ojo, que muchos tokens se van a ir al tacho sin duda alguna.



paketazo dijo:


> Esto que posteas, también es oro en paño.
> 
> Hace meses que llevo dándole vueltas al coco, y creo que tanto BTC como ETH se enfrentan abiertamente a una batalla por el liderazgo de capitalización y fama, mientras algunos actores de segunda fila, mueven fichas para posicionarse de verdad con algo tangible que "arrase" en el momento adecuado...
> .



Posicionarse "de verdad" , con un proyecto "tangible" ? Qué crees, que lo de ETH o BTC es de chiste ...cuestión de "magia"? "intangibles" ? Yo no creo que la fama y el liderazgo en la capitalizacón sean el objetivo de nadie...arrasar con el mercado, sí : De todos...aunque no se ve al alcance de muchas de las propuestas existentes, la verdad.

Te has parado a sopesar si no hay demasiada subjetividad , negatividad y frustración en tus últimos análisis sobre ETH ? sería fácil en un holder de Dash y BTC ...si no ha diversificado. Yo holdeo las 3 y algunas más y tal como las aumenté gracias a la churridgbyte, lo hago ahora en fiat Y EN DASH Y BTC gracias a ETH, y cada vez más barato. Del peligro de crack en la cotización pasamos al de manoseo y por una u otra razón, poco fuste de ETH ... No cabe que la coyuntura en ambos puntos pueda ser más sólida ? ...los apuntes a ello no son pocos.

En Marzo y abril, Dash y ETH crecieron casi parejas. La eclosión de ETHEREUM fue levemente posterior...recuerdo que felicitaste a quienes habían sido capaz de verlo, a continuación del pump inicial de Dash . Aquella visión ya no es válida ? Los números...Y LA DEMOLEDORA PROPUESTA CREATIVA y comercial de la blockchain de ETH parecen indicar exactamente lo contrario. Ves alguna razón concreta en el peligro que se adivina al leerte en ETH ?...porque éso sí sería de interés...hay muchos foreros decididamente inclinados a tomar posición en ETH y su cascada. Mi estrategia, pues las 2 allá por los 80 pavos me encantaban, fue crecer parejo hasta que una, la que fuese, despegara...y que eligieran ellas. Y el despegue evidente ya se ha visto cuál es, a los hechos me remito.

Por otro lado, muchísimos de los tokens de ETH / proyectos con teams y propuestas de lo más atractivas en ninguno de cuyos withepapers he visto ofrecer "magia" / se van a ir al carajo...sin duda. También creo que , contemplando esa misma extensión positivamente, media, una docenita, se harán clásicos del cotarro cripto y buenos braguetazos...aunque ni idea de cuáles - igual que el dilema Dash/ETH de hace un par de meses, no me creo futrólogo...sólo intento atender /. Sobre cotizaciones de ruina y pérdidas, hay algún otro pormenor, sin embargo , que no contemplas : ETH está telegrafiando a sus tokens la estrategia a seguir : Cuando subas...pasa por caja . Cuando bajes...tus ahorros en ETH te soportarán hasta nuevos períodos alcistas en tu token. Rascada de chepa recíproca, pues, que mal, no suena. Y ésa es una estrategia de inversión. Si para cuando se pulan esos tokens / los que toque / te has hecho con decenas o cientos de ETH por cada uno, para entre otras cosas porder darles boleta a fiat, BTC o Gold a un precio de ensueño, por ejemplo,tú me dirás si es bueno o no. hay que ser metódico y respetuoso con el Don, éso sí ...pero cuando había que serlo con BTC , hace 2 meses , lo considerabas un imponderable inherente a la dominancia en el mercado ...en ETH no puede serlo igualmente ? ...se adivina el "truco inminente" ? Al menos da lo mismo que BTC ...más lo que no nos dieron con un sewit y unas Lighning Networks abortadas por su peculiar situación interna...y que antes del affaire Winklevoss parecían irrefrenables e inercia bitcoñera pura...hasta que apareció el tal Jihan.

Es evidente que la entrada de fiat es una herramienta clave de ETH , pero yo no la veo monopolística en el modo en el que dispuso de ello BTC , sino legítima - ya la quisiera cialquier coin - y bien más respetuosa / la ejecuta, en principio, para sus tokens y para liberarse de peajes a BTC por cualquier transacción, aspecto éste crucial que hemos sufrido TODOS por cualquier compra, ajena a BTC totalmente /.

En mi opinión, paketazo, el mercado lleva 3 meses dando unas oportunidades con ETH demoledoras . Qué pasará mañana ? Quién lo sabe ?...Pero mientras tanto...mejor poya en ristre que ojete perforado, no ?...supongo que es lo que todos buscamos en nuestros movimientos.

Ni te imaginas, y acabo con ésto, cuánto valoro tus juicios en esta historia, creo que te he dado muestras de ello repetidamente si has querido verlo y bien agradecido que estoy, pero creo que holdear Dash y BTC actualmente es un serio riesgo...y no meterle una mano significativa a ETH , un lujo poco recomendable...aunque, faltaría más, perfectamente legítimo. Pero también que mantener esa posición en calma y frialdad , atributos indispensables en este cotarro, es harto difícil. No sé si ello merecería una valoración especial por tu parte o si la has tenido y ya y afortunadamente superado, cuestión para la que no tengo la más mínima duda que estás sobradamente dotado.

Un saludo, compañero. Y gracias por estos posts...y por todos los demás. Del primero al último. Los seguimos , valoramos y frecuentemente abrazamos 3/4 de foro...si no el foro entero.

Suerte y cabeza.



__________________________________________________

Ya fuera de quotes, acabo de cargar la última versiń de wallet de ETH ...y dos cosas :

Baja la blockchain como un puto tiro y en la configuración, te aconseja salsear con calderilla antes y te deja, por defecto, que metas "algún bitcoin " :8::XX:

Menudos chorizos hijos de mil putas...viendo cómo esán soltando amarras cuando toca, los teams y aplicaciones de ensueño, estos "plugandplays" masticados...se ve el ejército dormido que tenían los cabrones...a punto de toque de diana. 

Vaya panda.


----------



## Eurocrack (12 Jun 2017)

Parece que pone que si se ha mandado un ETH, no?


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (12 Jun 2017)

Eurocrack dijo:


> Pues a mí sí que me pone 1 ETH que he mandado
> 
> Aunque no sé yo si está confirmado



Si mandados están todos, pero confirmado ni uno. Mira el link que he puesto arriba.


----------



## spala (12 Jun 2017)

nunca he terminado de entender ETH, los "contratos"
y las monedas dentro de ETH,
es un concepto que se me escapa, bitcoin es comprensible, bonito en su simplicidad,

ahora, yo envio 1 ETH y recibo 100 BNT por entrar en la ICO no?

la pregunta es... como se diferencia dentro de mi direccion de ETH que tengo 100 BNT dentro? donde lo pone?

joder hace falta un electrum para ETH,


----------



## Claudius (12 Jun 2017)

michinato dijo:


> ¿Cuantos están en esto por crear un proyecto genial y mantendrán su dedicación por sus ideales?
> 
> ¿Que motivación para picar código puede tener un muchacho que de repente ve como es millonario varias veces gracias a las coins que posee? ¿Cuantos seguirán currando y cuantos cambiarán sus criptomonedas por fiat y se dedicarán a vivir la vida?



Hay una cosa que la gente no es consciente, y es que al conseguir la independencia económica de joven, cuando consigues esto, te verás en el mayor dilema de tu vida, porque todo lo que te han educado y enseñado se desvanece, ya no tienes que levantare, a las 6 para coger 1 metro, para ti todos los días son Lunes o Sábado, y un largo etc.
Y te preguntas y que hago? La vida se pasa en un chasquido de dedos, la puedes vivir en yates y chicas, y pasarás por ella como una estrella fugaz, o también puedes decirte: Quiero que mis actos prevalezcan. 

Vitalik ha pasado a la historia ya, y está haciendo historia, en las universidades cuando se estudie la asignatura de 'tecnologías de blockchain', se le pondrá como ejemplo.

Vitalik, es rico desde que terminó la ICO, y no corrió y voló, y ya sabes por qué. Lo que hace no es un trabajo, es un hobby y mientras lo que el como muchos devs les sea divertido, porque su *indipendencia financiera* ya la tienen asegurada, seguirá creando cosas e innovando, porque a todo el mundo le gusta que le idolatren más que el dinero. El dinero es un medio, de aceptación y status-social una vez lo tienes, y no subes tu nivel de vida con excentricidades de jugador de futbol analfabeto, lo que te queda es que en los círculos dónde te mueves entres por la puerta y te aplaudan, termines de charlar y te aplaudan. 

Respecto a Lisk, les falta meter en el staff, ya no mentoring, sino ejecutivos que sepan manejar su proyecto y venderlo, aquí ya no compite quien tiene el mejor equipo de cerebros, sino el que se acerque más al mundo real de uso. Todo lo demás vapor-ware.


----------



## Divad (12 Jun 2017)

Mirando las entradas... te topas con cosas curiosas que en la estafa fiduciaria no veríamos.

El primero que veo cantando y dándolo todo en la pista de baile con 525ETH no le queda registrado en sus transacciones. Quedará fuera? Ojo a los tokens en los que están :fiufiu:

Adjunto captura y que cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (12 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Mirando las entradas... te topas con cosas curiosas que en la estafa fiduciaria no veríamos.
> 
> El primero que veo cantando y dándolo todo en la pista de baile con 525ETH no le queda registrado en sus transacciones. Quedará fuera? Ojo a los tokens en los que están :fiufiu:
> 
> Adjunto captura y que cada uno saque sus propias conclusiones



No se ve la captura

---------- Post added 12-jun-2017 at 16:37 ----------

Vale, ahora veo que algunas transacciones sí que están confirmadas y otras no. Algunas de hace 2 minutos con menor gas price que la mía han entrado y la mía lleva 30 minutos atascada. Más misterio aún.


----------



## impacto (12 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Hay una cosa que la gente no es consciente, y es que al conseguir la independencia económica de joven, cuando consigues esto, te verás en el mayor dilema de tu vida, porque todo lo que te han educado y enseñado se desvanece, ya no tienes que levantare, a las 6 para coger 1 metro, para ti todos los días son Lunes o Sábado, y un largo etc.
> Y te preguntas y que hago? La vida se pasa en un chasquido de dedos, la puedes vivir en yates y chicas, y pasarás por ella como una estrella fugaz, o también puedes decirte: Quiero que mis actos prevalezcan.
> 
> Vitalik ha pasado a la historia ya, y está haciendo historia, en las universidades cuando se estudie la asignatura de 'tecnologías de blockchain', se le pondrá como ejemplo.
> ...



TODO CIERTO, salvo que Vitalik ya era rico, bastante rico antes,... Es que nadie sabe hasta donde llego su influencia en la comunidad Bitcoin? Nadie es consciente de que, por lo menos hasta hace poco ( o no es relativo porque ya no me acuerdo cuando lo leI), tenia varios miles de BTC? Vilatik es el futuro premio Nobel de... ( en verdad se lo podrian dar en Varias categorias, si le dieron a Obama el de la paz... por cerrar Guantanamo :no::::: ) jajajajaj


----------



## spala (12 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> No se ve la captura
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-jun-2017 at 16:37 ----------
> 
> Vale, ahora veo que algunas transacciones sí que están confirmadas y otras no. Más misterio aún.



normal que no se vea, está mal enlazada, vaya servidor de mierda
por que no usais imgur o similares que permiten poner la dirección completa?

aqui la pongo bien embebida:


----------



## michinato (12 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> dominio gmail.com
> 
> tenia un pasword de letras y números...nada del otro mundo, 9 símbolos
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, paketazo.

Acojonante lo que cuentas, menos mal que te diste cuenta rápidamente y el hacker no llegó a enviar tus coins a alguna cuenta suya. 

¿Quizás pudiste acceder a tu cuenta de gmail en algún lugar no seguro y tu usuario y password quedaron comprometidas?

Al final la seguridad depende de la pieza más débil y lo jodido es que si te hackean el mail, como éste suele ser el último medio de recuperar el acceso, te pueden hacer lo que quieran.


Por mi parte, como dice @penique recomiendo tener una cuenta totalmente aparte para todo lo relacionado con criptos, y además, tener configurado un segundo factor de autenticación para poder acceder al mail (con la app de Google Authenticator). Eso si, el día que cambias de móvil toca andar migrando con mucho cuidado.


----------



## spala (12 Jun 2017)

q tarda en confirmarse una transaccion de ETH ?

he mandado desde el exchanger a una cuenta de myetherwallet
pero no aparece nada en el blockchain, si almenos saliera "sin confirmar"...


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (12 Jun 2017)

Ahora la transacción ha desaparecido como por arte de magia. La he mandado de nuevo a ver qué pasa, pero esto ya empieza a ser surrealista.


----------



## Claudius (12 Jun 2017)

digipl dijo:


> De hecho, y como siga el crecimiento actual, Ethereum se puede encontrar mucho antes de lo pensado con problemas de saturación. Raiden podría paliar temporalmente este problema acogiendo parte de las transacciones pero son numerosas las Apps que, por necesitar usar el EVM, seguirán obligatoriamente usando la blockchain.
> 
> La mayoría de APPs están todavía en desarrollo lo que, por ahora, salva a Ethereum pero calculo que el último trimestre de este año los problemas pueden empezar a ser muy serios.
> 
> Lo que se llama "morir de exito".



A mi no me preocupa mucho esto (de momento), un % de ICOs quedarán en la burbuja de ICOs que hay y los que prevalezcan y tienen miras de futuro, tendrán en hoja de ruta un plan B, como: Gamecredits lo tiene contemplado, porque son conscientes de su potencial escriben en (Ethereum y Waves)-.

De echo, entre Ethereum, Waves y NEM, podrían cubrir a 2-4 años vista proyectos con una saturación asumible, mientras todos trabajan en soluciones de escalabilidad, y con las soluciones que aporta Blockcypher de balanceo de BC ganando tiempo. Esperando hasta que despegue el potencial post segwit en Litecoin, y se resuelva el asunto en Bitcoin. Son las que tienen la delantera tecnológica.


----------



## Divad (12 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Ahora la transacción ha desaparecido como por arte de magia. La he mandado de nuevo a ver qué pasa, pero esto ya empieza a ser surrealista.



Me acaba de pasar lo mismo :: Tongo hasta para entrar, igual la dirección si no está en la lista de los "listos" no se puede entrar a la fiesta :XX:

En un par de minutos veremos como acaba.


----------



## zz00zz (12 Jun 2017)

Paquetazo, Impact, Clapham2 

Comparto lo mismo, todo el mundo quiere el pelotazo ::

Ahora la moda es ETH y sus aliados, :Aplauso:

ETH tiene a su competidor y particular aliado a batir BTC

Competidor para ser el rey de las criptos y con su turing completo se le supone superior al BTC

Y aliado por la blokchain, comparten la misma tecnología

y ahí voy, su tecnología, la tan adorada panacea de la blokchain, la gallina de lo huevos de oro.:baba:

La espada de Damocles que pende de sus cabezas, tienen un grave problema, la escalabilidad, mientras, tanto desarrolladores como sus aforados inversionistas miran hacia otro lado, sin contar con el derroche energetico que es su mantenimiento y sus equipamientos.:ouch:

Se trata de coger el dinero y corre.? de momento no parece haber alternativa ? :

Creo que si hay o puede si haber alternativa.

Todos quieren ser ricos,

Yo también. 


Clapham2 Todavía no te has enterado al igual que los bancos, que lo de que se trata es de DESCENTRALIZAR.:rolleye: espero tu _thanks_

O quieres seguir creando trampas para monos
Atrapando mandriles en Kalahari (Spanish Hard Subs) - YouTube


----------



## penique (12 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Hay una cosa que la gente no es consciente, y es que al conseguir la independencia económica de joven, cuando consigues esto, te verás en el mayor dilema de tu vida, porque todo lo que te han educado y enseñado se desvanece, ya no tienes que levantare, a las 6 para coger 1 metro, para ti todos los días son Lunes o Sábado, y un largo etc.
> Y te preguntas y que hago? La vida se pasa en un chasquido de dedos, la puedes vivir en yates y chicas, y pasarás por ella como una estrella fugaz, o también puedes decirte: Quiero que mis actos prevalezcan.
> 
> Vitalik ha pasado a la historia ya, y está haciendo historia, en las universidades cuando se estudie la asignatura de 'tecnologías de blockchain', se le pondrá como ejemplo.
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo. 

No todo el mundo trabaja únicamente para obtener dinero. 

Existen ejemplos de gente muy conocida por todos en el sector tecnológico, cómo pueden ser los creadores de FB, Google, Amazon etc que podrían dejar de trabajar con todo el dinero que han obtenido, pero no lo hacen.

En realidad les gusta su trabajo y seguirán trabajando mientras vean que es divertido y consiguen avanzar. Simplemente es otra mentalidad, ni mejor ni peor pero distinta a la de _"doy el pelotazo, me jubilo y lo gasto en barcos, coches ..."_

Sólo tienes que buscar cómo nació todo esto del BTC, Blockchain etc


----------



## juli (12 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Vitalik, es rico desde que terminó la ICO, y no corrió y voló, y ya sabes por qué. Lo que hace no es un trabajo, es un hobby y mientras lo que el como muchos devs les sea divertido, porque su *indipendencia financiera* ya la tienen asegurada, seguirá creando cosas e innovando, porque a todo el mundo le gusta que le idolatren más que el dinero. El dinero es un medio, de aceptación y status-social una vez lo tienes, y no subes tu nivel de vida con excentricidades de jugador de futbol analfabeto, lo que te queda es que en los círculos dónde te mueves entres por la puerta y te aplaudan, termines de charlar y te aplaudan.
> 
> Respecto a Lisk, les falta meter en el staff, ya no mentoring, sino ejecutivos que sepan manejar su proyecto y venderlo, aquí ya no compite quien tiene el mejor equipo de cerebros, sino el que se acerque más al mundo real de uso. Todo lo demás vapor-ware.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Diría que no es hora de vender blockchain - o no sólo -, es hora de usar blockchain.

En ese sector , me he encontrado muchos jóvenes con verdadera vocación a los que les apasiona su trabajo. Creo que aunque muchos se forren, seguirán ejecutando . posiblemente más liberados y delegando en equipos que formen a su medida, proyectos innovadores, muchísimos lo llevan en la sangre y en su cultura - en la adquirida , más que en la recibida -. 

Por cierto...también resaltaría que me he encontrado a mucho "vividor" en el mejor sentido del término , con las cosas muy claras respecto a su vida, la fucking pasta, su vanidad y su trabajo-vocación . 

Me encanta que estas nuevas generaciones , tildadas de cómodas y haraganas con excesiva facilidad y en mi opinión, creciendo en una brutal marginación en muchísimos ámbitos / que sus viejos crean que dándoles pasta a les han dado de casi todo es un error de concepto frecuente entre quien lo ha pasado económicamene peor / pueda acceder a expresarse y realizarse íntegramente . Van a bombardear la perfecta & generosa letrina que les hemos pasado.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (12 Jun 2017)

A mi tampoco me confirma, me sale como pending. Lo he probado 2 veces.

Hay más o menos un 50% confirmados y otros no.

Esto dicen en su web, ojo:

IMPORTANT NOTICE:

Massive attacks on our network. Ethereum blockchain under heavy pressure. We are monitoring and all is well. However website API can’t update.


----------



## Claudius (12 Jun 2017)

penique dijo:


> Cosas básicas para tu seguridad.
> 
> 1) Utiliza una cuenta de correo especifica para tus coins; evita cuentas de uso generalizado tipo Yahoo, Hotmail etc. Una buena solución puede ser una cuenta en RiseUp Email - riseup.net
> 
> ...



Dentro de lo básico. Yo añadiría que se cambien de ISP, cada x tiempo (1 año por las permanencias). Las IP dinámicas que dan en fibra suelen ser 'estáticas' o con pocos saltos por la geo-localización.

Y las 'cuquis', van a trazar buenos perfiles. Así que cuando se cambie de ISP, arrancar de s.o. recién instalado 'limpio' o desde cd.

La mayor capa de seguridad es el sentido común fruto de la información/formación.


----------



## Eurocrack (12 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> A mi tampoco me confirma, me sale como pending. Lo he probado 2 veces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Cierto. Da un poco de miedito lo que ha pasado.


----------



## Claudius (12 Jun 2017)

impacto dijo:


> Muy acertado mensaje, esto es criptolandia, criptolandia incluye al BTC, aquí en algun comentario me he sentido regular al criticar a DASH, pues bien me arrepiento, yo soy holder de DASH y si ahora pudiese volver para atras ( como MONERO) me retrotaeria y no holdearia ninguna de las dos, en el momento en el que perdemos nuestra capacidad critica, de duda y no nos cuestionamos las cosas, nos convertimos en talibanes de una idea. DASH puede estar haciendo muchas cosas bien, pero esta haciendo muchas otras mal, ( El unico error que he oido reconocer a la gente de DASH ( no asi gente de otras coins royo, XMR, ETH, ETC ( estos tambien tienen muchos problemas de autocritica) es que se equivocaron la primera vez que la bautizaron ( la llamaron DARKCOIN, como veis unos linces emocionales tampoco eran jajaajaj) Cual es el precio de sus errores, que a pesar de que crece, ( y digo esto despues de un dumpazo) no es capaz de hacerlo al ritmo que, por lo menos, yo me esperaba, pero vamos que el que quiera se pase por aquí, y se intente formar una opinion, insisto soy holder de DASH, canonizare a sus devs?? Ni de coña, Y a los que si lo hagan, les lanzo varias preguntas: El uno de Enero cuantos Dash podias comprar con un Ether?? Y El 1 de marzo?? Quien me cambia a pelo un DASH por un Ether?? Y todo esto teniendo en cuenta que hay 90 millones de Ether, y siete millones de DASH, y que logicamente DASH es muy anterior a ether (DASH es DARKCOIN ( me vale la comparación con Golem o stratis por ejemplo)
> 
> Dicho esto, yo he aguantado primero el Ignorar, y luego las risas de la gente de BTC (soy fan del BTC) cuando les comentaba las bondades del Ether y los planes que podia haber detras, y ellos me han ridiculizado y caricaturizado, ahora que ya la mayoria se han dado cuenta del donde estamos, quieren ponerse tecnicos y comparar?? Ahora?? MUY MUY TARDE, no hubiesen estado dos años mareando la perdiz con el tema de la cadena de bloques ( ETH no habia NACIDO, y este problema ya era vislumnbrado en todos los candeleros ocmo el reto del futuro) ahora no se puede pretender entrar en la guerra tecnica de cual es mejor, BTC es un experimento, ETH es un proyecto, y BTC para haber sido viable hubiese necesitado muchos mas años de desarrollo o bien una comunidad bien liderada, lo ironico es que a BTC lo hundieron desde dentro, y la gente esta harta, en su propio ego y vanidad ( de los tenedores de BTC) esta el problema, como va a evolucionar o tener exito algo, si no haces mas que ignorar tu entorno y ridiculizar todo lo que te llegue, mientras de vanaglorias de lo bonito que es tu ombligo, ahora me va a venir un usuario de BTC a decirme las bondades de BTC? a Mi que llevo 6 años haciendo transacciones?
> 
> ...



Tienes que estudiar más..., y más después de levantar el nick en burbuja.info hace unos días.
Aquí ya lo he dicho más de una vez, ya hay bastantes millonarios, aunque aún lo lo saben.  También depende de cual fuese su nivel de riesgo en apertura de posiciones.

---------- Post added 12-jun-2017 at 17:20 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> dominio gmail.com
> 
> tenia un pasword de letras y números...nada del otro mundo, 9 símbolos
> 
> ...



El correo g-mail es el que usas en en móvil android?


----------



## Violator (12 Jun 2017)

Los de Bancor han actualizado en Twitter:

BNT allocation event MINIMUM TIME EXTENDED TO 3 HOURS due to massive malicious attacks on network & resulting pending transaction bottleneck


----------



## spala (12 Jun 2017)

Ethereum Account 0x5894110995b8c8401bd38262ba0c8ee41d4e4658 Info


70 millones de dolares y subiendo


----------



## juli (12 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Massive attacks on our network.





Spoiler



[youtube]u7K72X4eo_s[/youtube]




Mira...a ver si se plantean ICOS espaciadas y más compensadas para todo dios y aparcan algo este delirio subastero. Yo es que ni me he asomado...por dios, qué estrés.


----------



## impacto (12 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Tienes que estudiar más..., y más después de levantar el nick en burbuja.info hace unos días.
> Aquí ya lo he dicho más de una vez, ya hay bastantes millonarios, aunque aún lo lo saben.  También depende de cual fuese su nivel de riesgo en apertura de posiciones.
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-jun-2017 at 17:20 ----------
> ...



Cuidado con ese halo de autoridad moral, que por muy superior que te creas con tu filosofía, solo es tu filosofía, Inversion inicial: cercana a 1000E, a lo largo de 4 años, ( sin incluir propinas en coins ( me han dado mucho con la ultima fiebre de este año y minado ( unos mil y pico más)) simplemente puro trading y sisisisisisisisiisi, traiding de shitcoins  

De todas maneras colega, por muy listo que te creas tu altanería echa bastante para atras, yo tengo 26 años... Cuantos tienes tu?? Yo no soy hijo de ningún rico ni nada por el estilo ( si fuese hijo de rico ya hubiese invertido lo suficiente como para no tener que preocuparme nunca más) Como ya he dicho mis recursos son bastante limitados... Cuantos años tiene Vitalik??(23) 

Te crees superior o que sabes más que el del tema?? jejeje relajate un poco que estas mas tenso que la cuerda de una guitarra, yo me registre antes de ayer en el foro, y tranquilo que ya no aportaré nada más, me registre, de hecho porque pensaba, erroneamente claro, que no habia pseudodogmatas de SU VERDAD, bitcoiner CAMUFLADO, y solo por ti voy a vender mis DASH, meto el dinero en StorjcoinX, y dentro de 5 meses volvere por aqui (algo que nunca hago) y debatimos, si TU VERDAD, era la universal o si no eres más que otro más, total para la mierda marginal que les queda, yo ya he ganado mucho, el ultimo dolar que lo gane otro, a ver que hacen esos grandes DEVs sin comunidad, cuando se den cuenta... jejejej

Un saludo a todos los que aqui aportan, que desde mi punto de vista, sois el mejor hilo de altcoins que hay, ( logicamente de habla hispana) mucha suerte a todos!!


----------



## haruki murakami (12 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Cada dia que pasa el clapham se convence de que hagas ( o no hagas ) lo que hagas al final ...todo se reduce a una cuestion de suerte .
> Si el clapham no hubiera guardado sus 2,2 btc ( 67 libras en 2013 ) en un wallet de papel que se llevo a Cuba para evitar la tentacion de vender , probablemente hubiera vendido cuando el btc se desplomo a 200 $ en 2015
> Cuando el btc estaba a " 95 $ " ethereum no existia . Y claro ...si perdias el chu chu to de moon tren pues olvidate .
> Desde entonces el btc se ha revalorizado 30X ...26X ahora
> ...



---------------------------------------------------------

Clapham vos sos un genio, pero tu cabeza con tanta genialidad aveces hace confundir a la gente....especialmente a los newbies como yo...definitivamente si Bancor funciona Ethereum puede doblar rapido....sino...pues mal presagio...aunque esta es la hora en que el cap nada que lo sabemos...pero parece que va a ser muchoooo dinero, si esto no funciona el mismisimo futuro de las ICO tienen los dias contados... o por lo menos habra una aversion grande en el corto plazo...por cierto si Banco no funciona, Ether baja su precio segurisimo..eso creo.

Respeto mucho tambien a paquetazo


saludos desde Colombia a todos los foreros..


----------



## tio_argyle (12 Jun 2017)

Esto de la ICO de Bancor no puede ser sano... y la cadena de ETH al límite ¿por una ICO?.
Ataques ya claro... suena a excusa barata.


----------



## juli (12 Jun 2017)

Por cierto...página 500. No era por ahí cuando se abría volumen nuevo ?

Si es así, a ver cuando aparezca el forero Alxemi si hace los honores.

Hilo mítico, Alxemi !!! :Aplauso:


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (12 Jun 2017)

Mi transacción en Bancor ya ha sido confirmada. Estoy meditando hacer una segunda, ¿sabéis si se puede hacer más de una transacción desde la misma wallet?

Una cosa que sí veo es que cuando compré Monaco (en su ICO) me salieron al instante los Tokens en MyetherWallet, pero los de Bancor no salen, supongo que es normal al ser su primer día de ICO y ante tal avalancha de peticiones que están teniendo.


----------



## digipl (12 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> De echo, entre Ethereum, Waves y NEM, podrían cubrir a 2-4 años vista proyectos con una saturación asumible, mientras todos trabajan en soluciones de escalabilidad, y con las soluciones que aporta Blockcypher de balanceo de BC ganando tiempo.



Ni de coña. De hecho, siendo extremadamente generoso, no les doy ni un año y posiblemente antes de seis meses ya empiecen a estar saturadas. Y hoy mismo lo estamos viendo.







Y esto sin que exista todavía ninguna App. verdaderamente glotona. En cuanto intenten entrar unas pocas el sistema se va a tomar por saco. Son puras matemáticas.


----------



## juli (12 Jun 2017)

impacto dijo:


> ... yo me registre antes de ayer en el foro, y tranquilo que ya no aportaré nada más,
> 
> Un saludo a todos los que aqui aportan, que desde mi punto de vista, sois el mejor hilo de altcoins que hay, ( logicamente de habla hispana) mucha suerte a todos!!



Joder, pue vaya gracia, si hacemos todos éso, ni buen hilo ni gaitas. Aquí, cada uno nos lo tomamos como cuadra como es lógico y normal...hay gente que va con lo nuestro...y con lo contrario. Qué problema hay ?

Quédate y rema, hombre.


----------



## Divad (12 Jun 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Esto de la ICO de Bancor no puede ser sano... y la cadena de ETH al límite ¿por una ICO?.
> Ataques ya claro... suena a excusa barata.



La excusa es buena para dejar abierta la entrada a la ICO. Hay peces gordos entrando con cantidades chulas.

Con el tema de las ICOS es una prueba de fuego para las transacciones que tienen que lidiar ETH.

ETH Balance:	220,624.136033671086557777 Ether
ETH USD Value:	$86,385,380.46 (@ $391.55/ETH)


----------



## haruki murakami (12 Jun 2017)

ya ETH ha superado el valor en volumen USD a bitocoin y yo pensando en invertir en Ripple....algo me dice que tiene pinta de ser buena cripto para largo plazo...


----------



## tio_argyle (12 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> La excusa es buena para dejar abierta la entrada a la ICO. Hay peces gordos entrando con cantidades chulas.
> 
> Con el tema de las ICOS es una prueba de fuego para las transacciones que tienen que lidiar ETH.
> 
> ...



Por cierto Divad, poniendonos conspiranoicos, ¿qué te parece que estemos dando nuestros ETH (la única que está subiendo) a los amigos suizos/judíos de BANCOR mientras el resto del ALTs se desangran? :Baile:


----------



## Divad (12 Jun 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Por cierto Divad, poniendonos conspiranoicos, ¿qué te parece que estemos dando nuestros ETH (la única que está subiendo) a los amigos suizos/judíos de BANCOR mientras el resto del ALTs se desangran? :Baile:



Si los suizos/judíos nos dan los boletos premiados... Dónde está la maldad? :fiufiu:

Si en tus manos está la posibilidad de que sonrían las personas que te rodean... por qué no subirte al barco?

No sirve de nada juzgar el pasado de nadie, lo que realmente importa es ahora y todos estamos viendo como están alimentando el nuevo sistema.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (12 Jun 2017)

Leyendo las ultimas paginas me esta dando cague q tengo muchi repartido entre icn ark wings y waves por ejemplo, debi haber metido mas en eth en su momento hubiera ganado en todos los sentidos pero bueno espero q caiga un poco de money sobre esas monedas pronto q llevan de bajon desde el viernes.


----------



## Claudius (12 Jun 2017)

impacto dijo:


> Cuidado con ese halo de autoridad moral, que por muy superior que te creas con tu filosofía, solo es tu filosofía, Inversion inicial: cercana a 1000E, a lo largo de 4 años, ( sin incluir propinas en coins ( me han dado mucho con la ultima fiebre de este año y minado ( unos mil y pico más)) simplemente puro trading y sisisisisisisisiisi, traiding de shitcoins



Muchacho, tienes mucho que aprender de la vida. Eres tu el que has venido a dárteles nen de erudito abriendo con FUD, me congratula que tus 1000 eurillos les hallas echo un % de incremento. Pero no cuentes milongas de tus opiniones porque hay gente que se las puede creer, y sin bases ni fundamentos, ni nada de nada. Y hay gente que se juega más de esos 1000 eurillos, los yates y las chicas son muy caras.



impacto dijo:


> De todas maneras colega, por muy listo que te creas tu altanería echa bastante para atras, yo tengo 26 años... Cuantos tienes tu?? Yo no soy hijo de ningún rico ni nada por el estilo ( si fuese hijo de rico ya hubiese invertido lo suficiente como para no tener que preocuparme nunca más) Como ya he dicho mis recursos son bastante limitados... Cuantos años tiene Vitalik??(23)



Confundes altanería, con frenar tus egos de erudito. Lo que tu generación, a falta de mili que enseña respeto y disciplina, de la que careces para poder enriquecerte como persona escuchando, siendo educado y tener respect!. 

Vitalik te resuelve una ecuación de segundo grado sin papel, no te digo que me lo mejores. Igualamelo. Para comparar su juventud con su inteligencia y la tuya, o la mía.




impacto dijo:


> Te crees superior o que sabes más que el del tema?? jejeje relajate un poco que estas mas tenso que la cuerda de una guitarra, yo me registre antes de ayer en el foro, y tranquilo que ya no aportaré nada más, me registre, de hecho porque pensaba, erroneamente claro, que no habia pseudodogmatas de SU VERDAD, bitcoiner CAMUFLADO, y solo por ti voy a vender mis DASH, meto el dinero en StorjcoinX, y dentro de 5 meses volvere por aqui (algo que nunca hago) y debatimos, si TU VERDAD, era la universal o si no eres más que otro más, total para la mierda marginal que les queda, yo ya he ganado mucho, el ultimo dolar que lo gane otro, a ver que hacen esos grandes DEVs sin comunidad, cuando se den cuenta... jejejej



Yo lo único que se, es que no se nada, y eso me diferencia de los demás que creen saberlo todo. (Leo Messi)
Haz lo que quieras buen hombre, tu libertad comienza dónde termina la del resto.


----------



## impacto (12 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Joder, pue vaya gracia, si hacemos todos éso, ni buen hilo ni gaitas. Aquí, cada uno nos lo tomamos como cuadra como es lógico y normal...hay gente que va con lo nuestro...y con lo contrario. Qué problema hay ?
> 
> Quédate y rema, hombre.



Te valoro Juli y sobretodo tu capacidad de amplitud de miras, pero yo no vengo a pelearme con nadie ni a convencer a nadie, que además ni está dispuesto a escuchar, ni sabe de lo que habla (el comentario de la supuesta fortaleza ante la escalabilidad de ETH WAVES Y NEM, ya le deja muy tocado, independientemente de lo que ha pasado con la ICO hoy (algo normal)). 

Yo aquí he sido defensor de todo el mundo cripto, y ahora que por fin que siento que mi esfuerzo ha sido realmente recompensado, no pienso ser nunca más el abogado de los pobres. Yo he defendido Blackcoin ( CUANDO ERA BLACKCOIN) frente a Bitcoñeros antes de que el tío este supiese lo que era, os suena BITCOIN PLUS?? YO YA HE REMADO MUCHISIMO, de verdad eh, MUCHISIMO, les toca a otros, yo ya me lo he currado y me toca tumbarme en el casco y descansar. ( por eso no he entrado en la ICO de Bancor, no estoy dispuesto a inmolarme ahora)

Aquí, uno que tiene 26 años, pero los huevos negros, del humo de mil batallas como esta, ( ya digo sobretodo chats y foros) y me ha quemado y amargado mucho, yo soy un happyBoy, y más ahora que se ha cuadrado el circulo, trate de aportar sobre todo por la ignorancia de muchísima gente hacia esta tecnología, no he sido del todo sincero y he racaneado mucho con los terminos, pero es alucinante ver a gente meter cientos o miles de euros a cosas que desconocen totalmente ( antes de entrar en BLACKCOIN, me habia leido su whitepaper y ya furulaba por los grifos de los faucets recibiendo transacciones como una maquina) incluso de aquellos que se creen que saben, 26 años si, pero te cuento como me llamo y cuando me registre en: bitcointalk? Jajajaj, no tengo nada que demostrarle a nadie, me lo he demostrado a mi mismo que es lo importante, ahora hasta donde? seguir creciendo en mi trabajo "normal" hasta que pueda vivir de las rentas de esto, comprarme una granjita y a descansar sine, como decia KaseO :" siempre quise ser palmera enfrente del mar, y que mi trabajo fuera, estar y no pensar en respirar si quiera" y si, mi madre y el resto de mi familia me aplaude cuando entro o salgo de una habitación, no les queda otro porque ha pesar de llevar años taladrando, nadie hizo caso nunca (algun colega si)... donde estabas tu con 26 años?? Ofenderte por que otro puede ser más listo que tu o pueda en un determinado momento resultar más listo que tú, lo único que demuestra es mezquindad, alguno por aquí maneja historia ajedrecística? A partir de qué edad, en el ajedrez, la mente va para abajo y empieza a perder capacidad/brillantez?, la cual tiene que verse sustituida por experiencia.


----------



## tio_argyle (12 Jun 2017)

Pregunta de noob  ¿alguien ha probado el "intercambiador" de ETH<->BTC de myethereum wallet? 
¿Podría usarse por ejemplo cuando llegue la correción de ETH ante tanta demencia para luego volver a intercambiarlos cuando vuelva a recuperarse?
¿Podría hacerse esto en algun exchange con fiat? ¿Kraken por ejemplo? ¿Esto es una idea de bomber o es algo que los que controláis de trading hacéis?


----------



## Claudius (12 Jun 2017)

digipl dijo:


> Ni de coña. De hecho, siendo extremadamente generoso, no les doy ni un año y posiblemente antes de seis meses ya empiecen a estar saturadas. Y hoy mismo lo estamos viendo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, la red de Ethereum, pero es que es posible que sea por el gas que esté pagando la gente, que estará haciendo transferencias desde exchange y estos las tienen fija, la comisión está por encima de 1$.

Yo te comentaba que la suma de las 3 redes y alguna más pueden dar lugar a que mientras los proyectos se diversifican en ellas, (quien no contemple escribir en varias tiene un alto riesgo de prevalecer) alguno encuentre fórmulas de escalabilidad.


----------



## impacto (12 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Muchacho, tienes mucho que aprender de la vida. Eres tu el que has venido a dárteles nen de erudito abriendo con FUD, me congratula que tus 1000 eurillos les hallas echo un % de incremento. Pero no cuentes milongas de tus opiniones porque hay gente que se las puede creer, y sin bases ni fundamentos, ni nada de nada. Y hay gente que se juega más de esos 1000 eurillos, los yates y las chicas son muy caras.
> 
> Confundes altanería, con frenar tus egos de erudito. Lo que tu generación, a falta de mili que enseña respeto y disciplina, de la que careces para poder enriquecerte como persona escuchando, siendo educado y tener respect!.
> 
> ...



jajajaja 
Tienes razon en todo , te conteste lo que te conteste no te va a valer.
Por cierto, que generación usara las criptos?( es una pregunta retorica) 

A lo de las inversiones y tal ni me molesto, aclara con datos, como tu dices, lo de la escalabilidad de las redes que hablabas. jajajajajaj ::::

Así que, si tu eres feliz siendo así, haya tu, tienes pinta de Bitcoñero, seguro que me he peleado contigo en algún que otro foro, espero que no fuera, yo defendiendo BLACKCOIN y tu Bitcoin, jajajaj aunque sería muy poetico.

Como voy a compararme a BUTERIN tio?? El es un puto genio y yo solo soy un tio normal, que lo unico que tiene es ,su identidad, 

See yaaa


----------



## juli (12 Jun 2017)

Impacto

No nos podemos examinar cada vez que otros nos cuestionan...aunque sean unos linces o unos gilipollas, que cabe las 2 cosas. El asunto es que éso demuestra poca capacidad de mejora...o de fe en uno mismo, cuestiones ambas que llevan al mismo sitio : Podemos mejorar...pues a ello, no ?

Claudius tendrá tus sirocos como tú los tuyos o yo los míos, que se acierte sobre una cosa no implica ser un puto chunami de virtud , como fallar en algo no conlleva ser un desastre humano integral , pero te garantizo que lo que él ha apotado al foro es de gran consideración para muchos y de mucha ayuda...y ha hecho mucho bien y por la jeta., que al final, es lo que importa y algo que no te encuentras por ahí muy a menudo.

Si la pelea en estas lides te ha tocado los huevos dessde hace mucho ya como parece...relájate y comparte, deja que fluya, que va a estar bien, ya lo verás. Hay un rollo cojonudo en el hilo y gente muy bien puesta y si te quedas, pues puede ser aún mejor.

No te diré dónde estaba a tu edad porque no importa y además, quiero que la gente me siga hablando aquí  . Pero piensa que con 15 te juro que pensaba que nunca llegaría a los 18 y con buenas razones para ello...y tengo el doble que tú y aquí estoy...y aprendiendo hasta el día que palme - que además es de las cosas que más molan en este paseíto, si no, qué aburrimiento- ...pese a que me las he visto de todos los fuckings colores, puedes creerme.

Va...chapa el foro, véte a echar un té y nos vemos a la vuelta, que lo tuyo tiene mucho jugo, hombre, al mens para mí ...no te rayes por una chorrada, aquí cada quien es cada cual...y además , es que es normal.

Un saludo, hombre...y corto el off tópic de Corín Tellado, que no es plan. 




Spoiler



/ pero que no se te ocurra escaparte, eh cabrón ??? /


----------



## Ladrillófilo (12 Jun 2017)

Ya he leído varias veces por ahí que es momento de cambiar Eth por Etc classic. Hay opiniones por aquí? L verdad que el burbujón de Eth es cosa mala... I was wrong about Ethereum


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (12 Jun 2017)

En ETC Classic el Código es Ley, recomiendo que googleis su historia y origen. Hubo un tío que encontró un bug y robó en una especie de ICO cientos de miles de ETH, al final se devolvieron los tokens robados en ETH, pero en Classic ese tío sigue con los tokens robados ya que esa comunidad aceptó ese hackeo.

Yo no entraría en ETC classic sobretodo por principios.


----------



## impacto (12 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Impacto
> 
> No nos podemos examinar cada vez que otros nos cuestionan...aunque sean unos linces o unos gilipollas, que cabe las 2 cosas. El asunto es que éso demuestra poca capacidad de mejora...o de fe en uno mismo, cuestiones ambas que llevan al mismo sitio : Podemos mejorar...pues a ello, no ?
> 
> ...



Por eso, si la culpa fue mia, obviamente que ha aportado y muchísimo, desde luego infinito más que yo, pero a mi plin, nada de lo que haya podido decir, no lo sabia yo antes de registrarme, mi pregunta es, me trataría diferente si yo tuviese 40 años o si me hubiese registrado hace 4 años, seguirisimo, la gente como el, eres capaz de intuirla solo oyéndole ( en este caso leyéndole) dos palabras 

Yo mismo le he agradecido un monton de mensajes que ha puesto, pero lo que yo no acepto, en ningún caso, es la soberbia ya, por que? Puede ser que al haber ganado mucha pasta me haya pasao yo mismo de vueltas, lo reconozco, yo debato rebato y subo y cambio opiniones, lo que no voy a permitir es que nadie me hable de forma condescendiente, cuando alguien habla con condescendencia, ni enseña ni se aprende nada, solo se enseña la dualidad moral, del que va de sofista, pero no es más que un tirano moral.

Y lo ultimo a comentar: Ojo porque Ether se mueve peligrosamente y gravita sobre sus propias demostraciones de hoy... :bla:

---------- Post added 12-jun-2017 at 18:53 ----------




Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> En ETC Classic el Código es Ley, recomiendo que googleis su historia y origen. Hubo un tío que encontró un bug y robó en una especie de ICO cientos de miles de ETH, al final se devolvieron los tokens robados en ETH, pero en Classic ese tío sigue con los tokens robados ya que esa comunidad aceptó ese hackeo.
> 
> Yo no entraría en ETC classic sobretodo por principios.



Fue en el DAO, Y ese tio ya lo vendio todo, Ese robo fue lo que olbigo al hardfork, previo al robo de DAO y es seguramente el punto de inflexión mas importante de la red ETH: Se demostró que:

La red podía llegar a un consenso
La red podía defenderse.
El código es ley, pero si la comunidad esta deacuerdo se puede cambiar (volvemos al consenso)
NO te gusta que se cambie le status quo o el sistema?? Siempre te queda el código primigenio (ETC). 
Si ese ataque no se hubiese producido, los acontecimientos en el MUNDO CRIPTO, hubiesen cambiado totalmente, nadie sabe en que dirección, pero en aquel momento, fue gordísimo, aunque que toda la comunidad ( incluidos exchangers y mineros cooperaran es lo mejor y lo mas clave que nos podemos llevar, la disidencia, no hizo mas que aumentar nuestra riqueza)

Edito: Hace tiempo que se deshizo de los fondos ETC, de hecho creo que lanzo una especia de mensaje de que se podía ir a tomar por culo ETC, que se la sudaba, hay quien dice que detrás de estos ataques estaban alguno de los principales CRIPTOMONJES mundiales, lso que por otro lado mandaron el informe con los 8 bugs encontrados en el DAO y por los que les robaron todos los fondos goteando con sus DAOs hijos, evientemente, el robo se produjo por uno de esas 8 formas que se publicaron previamente, por lo cual, podría ser cualquiera con conocimientos informáticos y recursos (muy importante tenerlos) suficientes. EL GRANDISIMO ( y reconocido, primer error de ETH, SOLVENTADO por cierto gracias al liderezago de Vitalik Buterin, ( en un momento ( no se si previo o posterior cercano en el tiempo, se había desecho del 25% de los ETH, lo cual demuestra que obviamente el dudaba de su proyecto ( hablo ether horquilla 8 - 11)


----------



## juli (12 Jun 2017)

Con aportaciones o sin ellas, igual de uno como otro, no hay razón para que no quepais los 2...no te rayes con éso...son sólo chorradas...nada que ver con culpas ni cosas por el estilo, no seas tan drástico ni contra nadie ni contra tí, que no procede en absoluto : Cho-rra-di-tas , mil de ésas cada día.

Déjalo que fluya...va a estar cojonudo por aquí, ya verás.


----------



## davitin (12 Jun 2017)

Esto de los subidones de eth para para largo...menudo chiringuito tienen montado entre Eth y Las Hijas...para entrar a las icos se necesita Eth, ergo la peña compra Eth como locos por que Las Hijas son el futuro...esto incha de pasta a Las Hijas y revaloriza a Eth...y todo esto sin parar de salir Icos basadas en Eth...con que esto dure un año o dos (mejor dos que uno), nos hacemos de oro todos.

Y eso sin contar el que compra Eth para hacer hold...en cuanto el Eth llegue a la mitad de precio de un bitcoin (o antes de eso), la mitad de los Bitcoin Boys se van a cagar y van a pensar que estan haciendo el gili atesorando el bitcoin, cuando el Eth tiene un rendimiento colosal...consecuencia: venta masiva de bitcoins por parte de los bitcoin boys reconvertidos a la nueva FE, bajada brutal de la cotizacion de bitcoin por la venta masiva y absorcion de esta por parte de Eth...y todo eso contando con que solo esten metiendo pasta los 4 frikis de siempre, como los "Lobos de Wall Street" entren a sangre y fuego en las criptos...en fin.

Que de aqui a dos años todos como minimo con medio kilo en la cuenta corriente (muchos tendran mucho mas que eso).

Pd: Eth en 372, cojonudo, que baje un poco que este viernes entro a sangre y fuego con FIAT SANO a granel.


----------



## Albertezz (12 Jun 2017)

Bancor acaba de recaudar 150 millones (creo que ha terminado ya) se nos está pirando de las manos esto...


----------



## haruki murakami (12 Jun 2017)

Ojala bancor funcione...sino....


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (12 Jun 2017)

Aviso a navegantes, que no os pase como a mi.

Acabo de probar de hacer una segunda aportación a Bancor y me la han rechazado, pero ojo me han cobrado una comisión de 0.01 ETH, casi 4 euros me ha costado la lección.

Me da este mensaje de error: 

Warning! Error encountered during contract execution [Bad instruction] 

Entiendo que solo se permite una transacción por wallet, pero vaya no lo sabía.


----------



## Helios_pc (12 Jun 2017)

Cuando es la próxima ICO basada en ETH? Para aprovechar el subido-bajon como hoy xD

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## impacto (12 Jun 2017)

Helios_pc dijo:


> Cuando es la próxima ICO basada en ETH? Para aprovechar el subido-bajon como hoy xD
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk



Hay ICOs todos los días, no como estas claro jajaja mañana o pasado mañana o de madrugada no se, tienes Orocryp(ETH) ( la version Panameña, 2.0 de DIGIX DAO), pinta: regulera. Aunque en realidad, que ICO no pinta regulera?? jejeje


----------



## juli (12 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Si, la red de Ethereum, pero es que es posible que sea por el gas que esté pagando la gente, que estará haciendo transferencias desde exchange y estos las tienen fija, la comisión está por encima de 1$.
> 
> Yo te comentaba que la suma de las 3 redes y alguna más pueden dar lugar a que mientras los proyectos se diversifican en ellas, (quien no contemple escribir en varias tiene un alto riesgo de prevalecer) alguno encuentre fórmulas de escalabilidad.



Trasvasando subtokens el otro día aluciné con la diferencia de Gas de ETH en sus transacciones...y las de sus "hijas" .

Ésas hijas no son de las de darles la paga, precisamente, eh ?

En fin, entre ICOS, Gases y demás hierbas, menudo chiriguito.


----------



## penique (12 Jun 2017)

¿En Bancor a conseguido meter alguién y sabe qué es cierto?
Gente de mi entorno han metido y no les llena nada. Se plantean que ha podido ser SCAM ... No sé que pensar la verdad.
Lo dicho, yo vía exchange que me da algo más de seguridad.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (12 Jun 2017)

penique dijo:


> ¿En Bancor a conseguido meter alguién y sabe qué es cierto?
> Gente de mi entorno han metido y no les llena nada. Se plantean que ha podido ser SCAM ... No sé que pensar la verdad.
> Lo dicho, yo vía exchange que me da algo más de seguridad.



Yo no veo los tokens en MyEtherWallet, y sin embargo sí vi los de Monaco al instante :: Y en la segunda transacción que he probado me la han cancelado cobrándome una comisión de 0.01 :ouch:

Acabo de leer como ver los tokens de Bancor en MyEtherWallet. Hay que añadir este token personalizado en el menú de la derecha: 

Address: 0x1F573D6Fb3F13d689FF844B4cE37794d79a7FF1C
Token symbol: BNT
Decimal: 18


----------



## impacto (12 Jun 2017)

penique dijo:


> ¿En Bancor a conseguido meter alguién y sabe qué es cierto?
> Gente de mi entorno han metido y no les llena nada. Se plantean que ha podido ser SCAM ... No sé que pensar la verdad.
> Lo dicho, yo vía exchange que me da algo más de seguridad.



Yo no he metido pero.. imposible que sea SCAM, 
Que esperen un rato,
O que cambien de cliente, es IMPOSIBLE que Bancor sea SCAM, de verdad... ::


----------



## tio_argyle (12 Jun 2017)

penique dijo:


> ¿En Bancor a conseguido meter alguién y sabe qué es cierto?
> Gente de mi entorno han metido y no les llena nada. Se plantean que ha podido ser SCAM ... No sé que pensar la verdad.
> Lo dicho, yo vía exchange que me da algo más de seguridad.



Hay gente a la que ya le aparecen los token en sus wallets... siguen enviando, paciencia.


----------



## juli (12 Jun 2017)

Más allá de bankors y otras gaitas...el panorama general está de puritita demolición, eh ?

Lo de tener una evolución compensada y razonable pinta a ciencia ficción desde hace ya ni me acuerdo cuánto. Qué manipulación y qué asco,joder.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (12 Jun 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Hay gente a la que ya le aparecen los token en sus wallets... siguen enviando, paciencia.



Hay por ahí un procedimiento para agregar el token manualmente

[ANN] Bancor | Protocol for Smart-tokens, solving the liquidity problem

Segundo mensaje


Enviado desde mi Elephone P8000 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 12-jun-2017 at 19:29 ----------

Bueno la suerte está echada... vamos a ver cómo evoluciona esto ahora.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (12 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Más allá de bankors y otras gaitas...el panorama general está de puritita demolición, eh ?
> 
> Lo de tener una evolución compensada y razonable pinta a ciencia ficción desde hace ya ni me acuerdo cuánto. Qué manipulación y qué asco,joder.



Yo ya no se ni como actuar pq hacer hold al final es perderte las subidas de eth y comerte todas las bajadas con el culo al aire.


----------



## davitin (12 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Más allá de bankors y otras gaitas...el panorama general está de puritita demolición, eh ?
> 
> Lo de tener una evolución compensada y razonable pinta a ciencia ficción desde hace ya ni me acuerdo cuánto. Qué manipulación y qué asco,joder.



La "Bolsa" de las criptos no es un "trabajo"...es un "pelotazo and run", mas bien...


----------



## p_pin (12 Jun 2017)

A mi me empieza a preocupa btc ahora rondando 2630$


----------



## orbeo (12 Jun 2017)

Jaxx Wallet ‘Vulnerability’: Users Report $400k Funds Thefts
https://cointelegraph.com/news/jaxx-wallet-vulnerability-users-report-400k-funds-thefts

via Blockfolio: goo.gl/p95yia

No se si funcionara el link que lo pego desde el teléfono, pero 400k $ hackeados en Jaxx

Menuda racha llevamos


----------



## davitin (12 Jun 2017)

Eth en 354...a donde va a llegar la bajada? vale la pena vender ahora y recomprar luego? bajara mas?


----------



## Claudius (12 Jun 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> A mi me empieza a preocupa btc ahora rondando 2630$



Hasta +-900$ minar es rentable..


----------



## yours3lf (12 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Eth en 354...a donde va a llegar la bajada? vale la pena vender ahora y recomprar luego? bajara mas?





Ni idea. 
Pero coinbase fuera de servicio... 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (12 Jun 2017)

Por cierto, alguien sabe que pasa con coinbase? testa en mantenimiento desde hace unos dias, creo, y tengo ahi varios de mis ethereums....


----------



## juli (12 Jun 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Yo ya no se ni como actuar pq hacer hold al final es perderte las subidas de eth y comerte todas las bajadas con el culo al aire.



Vamos a ver.

EL asunto es que raras veces las barridas dejan tiempo a que tendencias alcistas , que las hay e intensas en cuanto no aprietan , progresen...cada vez hacen caja antes. 

O sea, hay que jugar con metesacas en cuanto se mueva un 10%...y envío al hold de referencia de cada cual.

Éso...o cash. Necesitamos la nueva hornada de tarjetas como el comer.


----------



## djun (12 Jun 2017)

Veo bajadas muy importantes y generalizadas. Excepto Eth que solo sube un 3,34%. Por ejemplo Btc, Ltc, Dash bajan 11 y 14%. Golem, Waves... se ve feo, estan casi todas la coins en rojo. ¿Alguien sabe qué está pasando?. Nos vamos al infierno.


----------



## juli (12 Jun 2017)

djun dijo:


> Nos vamos al infierno.



Alguno se va a cielo con nuestro fiat, más bien.


----------



## orbeo (12 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Por cierto, alguien sabe que pasa con coinbase? testa en mantenimiento desde hace unos dias, creo, y tengo ahi varios de mis ethereums....



Al menos la app a mi me esta funcionando bien


----------



## davitin (12 Jun 2017)

djun dijo:


> Veo bajadas muy importantes y generalizadas. Excepto Eth que solo sube un 3,34%. Por ejemplo Btc, Ltc, Dash bajan 11 y 14%. Golem, Waves... se ve feo, estan casi todas la coins en rojo. ¿Alguien sabe qué está pasando?. Nos vamos al infierno.



La peña debe haber vendido hasta las joyas de la abuela para meterse en Icos y demas...aunque eth ahora esta cayendo tambien.

Lo que teneis que hacer es aguantar, volvera a subir todo.

P.d: Mirad el lado positivo, si todo baja, podreis comprar barato.


----------



## Superoeo (12 Jun 2017)

Bueno... Esto parece una bajada como la de hace poco. Al final todo volvió a su cauce aunque fueron unos días duros.

Esperemos que esta vez sea igual. Pero la coincidencia con el ATH de BTC, y el de ETH recuerda mucho a lo que ocurrió y como los especuladores corrieron a hacer cash out.

Lo que me preocupa es lo dl hackeo de Jaxx (Yo lo tengo en la app movil y solo tenía unos ETC porque ando por los exchanges tradeando y no me han quitado nada, menos mal... Pero estoy por sacarlo todo porque visto lo visto...)

Creo que ahora mismo lo mejor es esatarse quietecito no?

O alguno estais cambiando a USDT para amortiguar el golpe?


----------



## orbeo (12 Jun 2017)

Ahora todo el mundo corriendo a hacer transferencias de Fiat para comprar barato, los exchanges se petan y para cuando te llega el dinero los precios en el cielo otra vez


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (12 Jun 2017)

Solo en Bancor se estiman que han entrado 400.000 ETH en 3 horas. Se habla del mayor ICO de la historia. Las bajadas pueden venir en parte de ahí.


----------



## tio_argyle (12 Jun 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Creo que ahora mismo lo mejor es esatarse quietecito no?
> 
> O alguno estais cambiando a USDT para amortiguar el golpe?



Joder a esto iba... si hasta un noob como yo imaginaba que la correción de ETH iba a ser de aúpa, me cuesta creer que la gente que pilota no tenga una estrategia prevista para amortiguar el bofetón. 
Cambiarlos a FIAT u otra coin... no sé
¿Qué es el USDT exactamente? Son dólares FIAT?
Gracias.


----------



## davitin (12 Jun 2017)

Ahora es cuando se puede sacar una pasta comprando barato...mañana se habran recuperado la mayoria de las coins, esto ya ha pasado antes.


----------



## juli (12 Jun 2017)

Es de suponer qque BTC rebote 2damún...no tiene otra opción o ETH se comerá el ratio a dentelladas.

Donde se apueste ese fiat que ha huído va a marcar la partida. Personalmente, dudo horrores que no vaya a ETH. A ver si se marca estrategia hacia su cascada en el rebote.

La otra, que vaya a BTC . El atraco sería de golpe maestro.

En ambos casos, las cifras de cotización van a ser mareantes, ojo al dato.


----------



## davitin (12 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Es de suponer qque BTC rebote 2damún...no tiene otra opción o ETH se comerá el ratio a dentelladas.
> 
> Donde se apueste ese fiat que ha huído va a marcar la partida. Personalmente, dudo horrores que no vaya a ETH. A ver si se marca estrategia hacia su cascada en el rebote.
> 
> ...



Crees que ese retorno de capital sera inmediato o tardara?


----------



## juli (12 Jun 2017)

Bueno...está entrando continuamente...aunque probablemnete otro, pasta nueva. 

Es evidente que 4 listos se lo están llevando a paladas, si no, el market cap igual se iba al doble.

O llegan las cards y desde unas posiciones bien definidas repetimos su jugada...o sólo parará cuando lo bueno vuele y aún volviendo , les salga más caro. Ahí se empezará a atesorar el dinero bueno...y el disparate en cotización de coins estrella en ese contexto sería demencial.

Palomitas.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (12 Jun 2017)

Statistics

Aquí tenéis la lista de ICOs, Bancor 150 Millones de $ en 3 horas.


----------



## ElFarySeo (12 Jun 2017)

Coinbase ha petado


----------



## orbeo (12 Jun 2017)

ElFarySeo dijo:


> Coinbase ha petado



Si antes digo que va bien antes meto la pata, y mañana me tenía que llegar una transferencia ahi :


----------



## Chicosalchicha (12 Jun 2017)

En cuanto las alt suban de nuevo a su maximo (si llegan) me refugio en eth y a ver la caida desde ahi, q seguro q duele menos.


----------



## juli (12 Jun 2017)

Parece girarse ya.

Antes del verde generalizado. buen momento para unas capturas de pantalla y ver qué entienden los buitres por "chollos".


----------



## Pirro (12 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Ahora es cuando se puede sacar una pasta comprando barato...mañana se habran recuperado la mayoria de las coins, esto ya ha pasado antes.



O no. O te quedas atrapado en una espiral descendente en la que te mantienes esperando un rebote.


----------



## OzziE (12 Jun 2017)

Si me hicieran apostar diría que aún tiene que bajar más xd


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (12 Jun 2017)

Bancor acaba de ser incorporado a Liqui

Liqui - brand new cryptocurrency exchange with savings accounts.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (12 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Bancor acaba de ser incorporado a Liqui
> 
> Liqui - brand new cryptocurrency exchange with savings accounts.



¿Se sabe cuando empezará a moverse su cotización?


----------



## Divad (12 Jun 2017)

Mes cargado de ICOS... 
ico-list.com - Ultimate list of all the existing ICO

Leyendo la siguiente:
TenX | Blockchain Payment Platform

Tarjeta que aceptará también:
BITCOIN 
ETHEREUM 
ERC20 
DASH

Me da la sensación que se están creando DAPPS relacionadas con lo mismo (tarjetas) para distribuir la carga de transacciones.


----------



## paketazo (12 Jun 2017)

Os dejo un inciso para que penséis en ello:

Hoy se ha visto una corrección buena intradía.

Llegará una semana que esa corrección sea intrasemana...luego intrames...y quizá intraanual.

Tenéis que estar preparados para "sufrir" esa posibilidad...que llegará. ¿cuando?...generalmente cuando menos se la espere.

Mucho cuidado con quedaros pillados en la copa del pino.

Por lo demás, seguimos alcistas y con buenos volúmenes. 

Mucha suerte a todos.


----------



## juli (12 Jun 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> O no. O te quedas atrapado en una espiral descendente en la que te mantienes esperando un rebote.



...doy fe.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (12 Jun 2017)

Bueno pues para los que nos hemos quedado fuera de Bancor, a mi me da la impresión que ése era el tren que pasa una vez, ahora que hacemos para dar algún pelotazo?


----------



## Fontanas (12 Jun 2017)

Hola. Habéis oído hablar de los tokens de status? Sabéis dónde se pueden comprar?


----------



## juli (12 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Bancor acaba de ser incorporado a Liqui
> 
> Liqui - brand new cryptocurrency exchange with savings accounts.



El braguetazo de estos de liqui con los tokens de ETH es de órdago. Hasta exchange estrella, no paran.





Divad dijo:


> Tarjeta que aceptará también:
> BITCOIN
> ETHEREUM
> ERC20
> ...



Lo que hacían los bitcoñeros / buitrear coins majas con monedones / ...lo hacemos después nosotros...con ETHERS, DAsh... abusones somos.

COn las Cards...ya nos veremos apuntados a estas barridas de pasta en un mes o 2, ya verás...

Ésto es como la mili, macho. Subes en la jerarquía...y a liarla como te la han liado a tí. Ley de /cripto/ vida.


----------



## Divad (12 Jun 2017)

HDP!!! 3 transacciones hice y las dos primeras desaparecieron, la última se quedó pendiente de validar y me lo devuelven con un error...
Warning! Error encountered during contract execution [Bad instruction] 

Estoy por tocarle las pelotas a la familia ETH por twitter con las capturas de las dos primeras transacciones pendientes de validar y después como por arte de magia desparecen sin dejar rastro. Como si no hubiese hecho nada ::

Habrá que entrar a la yugular en liqui ::

Alguien ha conseguido entrar? Dónde está el truco si el máximo GAS permitido son 200000?


----------



## djun (12 Jun 2017)

En liqui.io el precio de compra de Bancor, BNT, está desde 0.00141000 btc
Hay otros precios de 0.00015500 y mas normales de 0.00011112.

¿A cuanto habeis comprado en la ICO?

¿Qué pasa con Bancor? ¿El que no tenga Bancor morirá?


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (12 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> HDP!!! 3 transacciones hice y las dos primeras desaparecieron, la última se quedó pendiente de validar y me lo devuelven con un error...
> Warning! Error encountered during contract execution [Bad instruction]
> 
> Estoy por tocarle las pelotas a la familia ETH por twitter con las capturas de las dos primeras transacciones pendientes de validar y después como por arte de magia desparecen sin dejar rastro. Como si no hubiese hecho nada ::
> ...



Yo lo logré al segundo intento. La primera transacción desapareció misteriosamente tras 30 minutos.


----------



## Divad (12 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Yo lo logré al segundo intento. La primera transacción desapareció misteriosamente tras 30 minutos.



Felicidades compañero! Cómo lo hiciste? 

Me han cambiado hasta la fecha de entrada... ::


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (12 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Felicidades compañero! Cómo lo hiciste?
> 
> Me han cambiado hasta la fecha de entrada... ::



Gracias! Pues lo único que hice fue seguir las instrucciones "oficiales": 200000 de gas limit y 50 de gas price. Supongo que tuve suerte y cuando la red ya no estaba tan saturada conseguí que se confirmara.

Lo que estoy viendo es que no hay aún ninguna orden de venta en liqui, nadie quiere deshacerse de sus BNT


----------



## Divad (12 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Gracias! Pues lo único que hice fue seguir las instrucciones "oficiales": 200000 de gas limit y 50 de gas price. Supongo que tuve suerte y cuando la red ya no estaba tan saturada conseguí que se confirmara.
> 
> Lo que estoy viendo es que no hay aún ninguna orden de venta en liqui, nadie quiere deshacerse de sus BNT



Perdona mi ignorancia, donde coño metes los "50 de gas price"?

MyEtherWallet: Open-Source & Client-Side Ether Wallet

Solo salen las siguientes opciones:



> Dirección de destino:
> Cantidad a enviar:
> Límite de gas:
> Datos:



Ahora tocará comprar Bancor en rebajas :fiufiu:


----------



## spala (12 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Perdona mi ignorancia, donde coño metes los "50 de gas price"?
> 
> MyEtherWallet: Open-Source & Client-Side Ether Wallet
> 
> ...



abajo de todo de la web sale, pero abajo de todo digo, fuera de las opciones encuadradas,

no entiendo pk lo hacen asi de raro,


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (12 Jun 2017)

spala dijo:


> abajo de todo de la web sale, pero abajo de todo digo, fuera de las opciones encuadradas,
> 
> no entiendo pk lo hacen asi de raro,



Efectivamente, a eso me refería. Es bastante confuso y también tardé un rato en encontrarlo.


----------



## davitin (12 Jun 2017)

djun dijo:


> En liqui.io el precio de compra de Bancor, BNT, está desde 0.00141000 btc
> Hay otros precios de 0.00015500 y mas normales de 0.00011112.
> 
> ¿A cuanto habeis comprado en la ICO?
> ...



Donde te sale eso?

BNT en liqui esta extamente a 0 bitcoins...


----------



## paketazo (12 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Donde te sale eso?
> 
> BNT en liqui esta extamente a 0 bitcoins...



Yo tengo cuenta en liqui desde hace meses...nunca he comprado nada allí, y en el trollbox he leído alguno que dice que no pueden enviar de momento BNT.

Por todo lo demás, la plataforma esa "liqui", va más lenta que un caracol sobre una cuarta de serrín...no se os hace raro que no eligieran algo del estilo bittrex o polo para darle caña a la entrada de pasta en la salida a cotizar...¿pretenderán manipularla en un exchanger más "estrecho"?

Suerte a los que habéis entrado.


----------



## Divad (12 Jun 2017)

Gracias por la aclaración! Siempre hay cosas nuevas que vas aprendiendo en burbuja.info 

Es curioso, tras acabar la ICO Bankor todo se tiñe de rojo, ETH de su pico 414$ vuelve a bajar entre 50-80$. Rebajas a mitad de mes y se espera otra para finales (como ya llevamos los dos últimos meses). 

Quedaría algo así para Julio:
Compras del 1 al 11 y vender para última hora del día 11. 
Comprar en rebajas y vender antes del 27-28 de finales de mes para comprar en ofertas.

Ahora les toca el turno a las noticias para seguir alimentando Bankor y a ETH (incluida hijas).

---------- Post added 12-jun-2017 at 21:35 ----------

Aragon Partners With Bancor To Offer Liquidity To Community Members - ETHNews.com

Aragon y Bancor van de la mano :: 

Unas cuantas fichas para Aragon ahora que están en ofertas.


----------



## davitin (12 Jun 2017)

Coinbase caido (solo la web, en teoria), y Bittrex con el wallet de Eth paralizado, segun ellos hasta que se "estabilice" (sea lo que sea lo que signifique eso)...hasta cuando vamos a tener que depender de toda esta gente para comprar y vender nuestras criptos? para mi los exchanges son la parte mas debil de la cadena, con diferencia.


----------



## Divad (12 Jun 2017)

Los dos nuevos fichajes que entran en el club selecto de los listos 
:Baile::XX:

BNP Paribas y BNY Mellon Únete a la Cámara de Comercio Digital

Igual se dispara hasta los 520$ 8:


----------



## haruki murakami (12 Jun 2017)

Alguien con intencion de meter en otra cryto con futuro prometedor (buenos DEVs, buena comunidad, buen proyecto)?

El clapham....
.... recuerdo hace unos dias decia que WAVES ofrecia lo mismo que Ethereum pero mas barato....opina aun lo mismo? a largo plazo puede ser buena opcion WAVES?


----------



## spala (12 Jun 2017)

yo he vendido eth a unos 360$
tengo dudas de si va a seguir en escalada, parece algo sobrevalorado, no se,

no se si comprar aragon, me huele q puede multiplicar mucho, pero no meteria todos los huevos en una sola cesta


----------



## paketazo (12 Jun 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Alguien con intencion de meter en otra cryto con futuro prometedor (buenos DEVs, buena comunidad, buen proyecto)?
> 
> El clapham....
> .... recuerdo hace unos dias decia que WAVES ofrecia lo mismo que Ethereum pero mas barato....opina aun lo mismo? a largo plazo puede ser buena opcion WAVES?



si buscas lo mismo que ETH pero más barato ya tienes ETC.

El clapham nos hará rico a todos, solo hay que saber cuando habla en serio y cuando el cree que habla en serio.

Un saludo


----------



## davitin (12 Jun 2017)

El que se esta llevando un golpe gordo, por ahora, es bitcoin.

Por cierto, el hilo del bitcoin no lo encuentro por ningun lado...ya no postean en el?


----------



## juli (12 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo tengo cuenta en liqui desde hace meses...nunca he comprado nada allí, y en el trollbox he leído alguno que dice que no pueden enviar de momento BNT.
> 
> Por todo lo demás, la plataforma esa "liqui", va más lenta que un caracol sobre una cuarta de serrín...no se os hace raro que no eligieran algo del estilo bittrex o polo para darle caña a la entrada de pasta en la salida a cotizar...¿pretenderán manipularla en un exchanger más "estrecho"?
> 
> Suerte a los que habéis entrado.



Yo creo que han hecho un exchange exproceso para profanos de la nueva ola. Centro comercial ETH para toda la familia. Pero pinta la franquicia token por excelencia...otra pata del banco. / Lo tienen todo al milímetro con nocturnidad. y alevosía /

A mí, que en Bittrex me vuelvo loco para encajar 4 óŕdenes mal puestas, aunque gente como vosotros estaréis en vuestra salsa y seguro que no hay color para hilar fino, liqui me resulta muy fácil. En Bittrex, la mitad de las veces, ni sé en cómo me va a quedar la cosa con antelación. 

/ Lo peor es que una cuarta parte, tengo dudas de como me ha quedado incluso al final, pero bueno...:: /


----------



## haruki murakami (12 Jun 2017)

spala dijo:


> yo he vendido eth a unos 360$
> tengo dudas de si va a seguir en escalada, parece algo sobrevalorado, no se,
> 
> no se si comprar aragon, me huele q puede multiplicar mucho, pero no meteria todos los huevos en una sola cesta




Spala, creo que lo vendiste barato....esa vaina va a subir...que dos grandes bancos se metan en el cuento (BNP Paribas and BNY Mellon Join the Chamber of Digital Commerce - Chamber of Digital Commerce) noticia que dio *Divad* un post atras del tuyo..y que aparte esten de partners con IBM e Intel (que estan en ethereum) creo que lo dice todo....Este es el caballo ganador...nada que hacer...

Saludos a todos desde Colombia! Paketazo gracias x el dato...es solo que ETC se ha quedado estancada...nada que pasa los USD19-20 lleva diaaass asi..


----------



## juli (12 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> El que se esta llevando un golpe gordo, por ahora, es bitcoin.
> 
> Por cierto, el hilo del bitcoin no lo encuentro por ningun lado...ya no postean en el?



Yo me abstengo bastante de comentarios precipitados...pero le cuesta reaccionar.

Como BTC se vea afectada por la situación sin marcar paquete como acostumbra...el ecosistema cripto puede sufrir una violencia brutal. Al loro.

Más allá de la fortaleza de ETH / a la que sueltan la correa a todos, pega unos arreones violentísimos / , otro dato en la dominancia para mí es el anuncio de abandono y anuncio de Lee , el de LTC , de su exchange para tomar los mandos de la coin.

BTC lleva mucho tiempo en modo NS/NC camuflada tras su espectacular volumen de capitalización y alza...pero en una situación de bastante sosiego tras correr un velo sobre el chantaje de BU...sin que se perciba , al menos de cara al gran público, ninguna salida clara , obviando una situación que más que arreglada, pinta ignorada.

Delicado.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (12 Jun 2017)

Hay una orden de compra de BNT a 1BTC/BNT : 

¿quién se atreve?


----------



## davitin (12 Jun 2017)

Eth otra vez directa camino a los 400...


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (12 Jun 2017)

El post de arriba iba medio en broma, porque igual que yo seguro que hay un porrón de gente dispuesta a vender sus BNT a ese precio pero por algún motivo los depósitos en Liqui no están funcionando. 

Pero en HitBTC sí que se está empezando a mover algo, y el precio actual es de 0.0065 BTC/BNT, o lo que es lo mismo, más de 4 veces el precio de ICO. Un volumen testimonial de momento pero por algo se empieza.


----------



## djun (12 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Donde te sale eso?
> 
> BNT en liqui esta extamente a 0 bitcoins...



Liqui - brand new cryptocurrency exchange with savings accounts.

No hay órdenes de venta, sólo hay órdenes de compra. Ahora tenemos las siguientes ofertas de compra: 


> 1.00000000 / 0.06915285 / 0.06915285
> 0.00243100 / 53.40894562 / 0.12983715
> 0.00243000 / 82.30452674 / 0.20000000
> 0.00200000 / 24.17499999 / 0.04835000
> 0.00189000 / 105.82010582 / 0.20000000


----------



## juli (12 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> El post de arriba iba medio en broma, porque igual que yo seguro que hay un porrón de gente dispuesta a vender sus BNT a ese precio pero por algún motivo los depósitos en Liqui no están funcionando.
> 
> Pero en HitBTC sí que se está empezando a mover algo, y el precio actual es de 0.0065 BTC/BNT, o lo que es lo mismo, más de 4 veces el precio de ICO. Un volumen testimonial de momento pero por algo se empieza.



Bueno, ya sabes cómo empiezan esas cosas. Bat, tras el ofertón tan sonado de un megainversor a palo seco, salió a más del doble de lo que estaba ayer.

De cualquier modo, incluso para que órdenes de ese tipo se subieran desde ETH...menuda publicidad , por simbólica que sea, para ETH.

Perdona, Andy, te importaría exponer qué impresión tienes de Bankor ?...cuál es su propósito, cómo funciona ? Guarda una especie de relación monetaria proporcional con ETH ? 

Gracias.


----------



## stiff upper lip (12 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Del artículo que he citado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esos tres ejemplos extraídos del artículo que has puesto son reconocidos clones fraudulentos de bitcoin (o así los considera el periodista) y fracasados además.

Creo que deberías considerar una re lectura reposada del mismo.

---------- Post added 12-jun-2017 at 23:44 ----------




clapham2 dijo:


> DESCENTRALIZAR....
> 
> El clapham observa ...mientras se toma su buchito de cafe ...
> el cafe ...relaja . Se sienta en la tumbona ( imaginaria ) de su playa ( imaginaria ) y disfruta de la brisa ( imaginaria ) del mar ( tambien imaginario )
> ...




Salvo que el oro de tu cuento no es más que otro montón de humo basado en la confianza.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (12 Jun 2017)

Tengo 2 monedas q me estan dando muy buenos resultados:
Mercury
Spectrecoin
Las 2 en cryptopia, estan tiradas dd precio y creciendo poco a poco, la segunda han anunciado q pronto en bittrex y poloniex, echadle un ojo al menos, mercury en 2 semanas se me ha casi triplicado, la pumpean y siempre sube un poco, yo no he vendido todavia pero creo q pueden ser buen negocio a medio plazo.

Ademas para estas 2 no hay crisis de mercado, casi q me estan salvando de la quema.


----------



## juli (12 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Eth otra vez directa camino a los 400...



Imparable a los...quécientos ?

30 y pico % de dominancia y BTC completamente autista. Al loro, que hay muchos factores muy delicados si ésto sigue así. / como la ratonera en que el lento y caro embudo BTC puede crear ya no en un punto de tibieza e inhibición, sino en un ramalazo decididamente bajista / 

En un latigazo de 2 horas...te puedes quedar en pelotas, eh ?.

---------- Post added 12-jun-2017 at 23:59 ----------




Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Tengo 2 monedas q me estan dando muy buenos resultados:
> Mercury
> Spectrecoin
> Las 2 en cryptopia, estan tiradas dd precio y creciendo poco a poco, la segunda han anunciado q pronto en bittrex y poloniex, echadle un ojo al menos, mercury en 2 semanas se me ha casi triplicado, la pumpean y siempre sube un poco, yo no he vendido todavia pero creo q pueden ser buen negocio a medio plazo.



Muy buen ojo, sí señor.


----------



## san_miguel (13 Jun 2017)

Que os parece LISK? Merece la pena?

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pirro (13 Jun 2017)

ETH en máximos históricos mientras su red colapsa mostrándose incapaz de funcionar con fluidez.

Bitcoin también jodido pese a la cotización, con un futuro en entredicho.

Los exchangers empiezan a ponerse tontos.

Pringarán como siempre los que hayan querido ganar el último euro. Ganarán aquéllos que sepan convivir con la idea de lucro cesante. Siempre fue así.

Suerte a todos.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (13 Jun 2017)

Bueno, viendo el panorama, no se si he tenido una idea genial o absurda pero total, invertir 30 euros ahora no me supondrán mucho más adelante.

He comprado varios dominios relacionados con el mundo de las criptos y tengo otros en mente más enfocados a a apuestas.

De momento he adquirido:

Ethereumespaña.com / .es
criptomundo.es
ethcasino.es
ethespaña.com/.es

saludos , compadres.

se me ha ido la olla?

( Gracias a los de siempre por aportar calma y sensatez al hilo)


----------



## racional (13 Jun 2017)

Ethereum minimo subira hasta $500.


----------



## Divad (13 Jun 2017)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los clones que mencionas son títeres de turno que se encargan de un correcto funcionamiento del Sistema. Vamos, los chicos de mantenimiento.

Es más fácil creerse que en la realidad que compartimos existen diferentes bandos e intereses,... cada uno defiende lo que se cree y pocos son conscientes que los bandos e intereses se montan fiestas detrás del escenario. 

Uno de los mejores cuentos que uno puede escuchar.


Spoiler



[youtube]Qq5eA_pzNaU[/youtube]



Una vez comprendas el mensaje, seguramente veas más claro como los "listos" nos están creando la nueva era. No te tengo que convencer de nada, es más, puedes creer en lo que te de la gana 



Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Espero que los hicieras por aquí 

ENS Registrar


----------



## Ninihilista (13 Jun 2017)

Después de un tiempo leyendo con interés lo que se publica en el foro sobre criptos y decidido a preguntar al personal como ven el adquirir periódicamente para ir acumulando
btc y eth como estrategia de inversión sin entrar en estudiar cientos de proyectos ni análisis técnicos y me encuentro esto :




Pirro dijo:


> ETH en máximos históricos mientras su red colapsa mostrándose incapaz de funcionar con fluidez.
> 
> Bitcoin también jodido pese a la cotización, con un futuro en entredicho.
> 
> ...



:


----------



## davitin (13 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Imparable a los...quécientos ?
> 
> 30 y pico % de dominancia y BTC completamente autista. Al loro, que hay muchos factores muy delicados si ésto sigue así. / como la ratonera en que el lento y caro embudo BTC puede crear ya no en un punto de tibieza e inhibición, sino en un ramalazo decididamente bajista /
> 
> ...



Caro y lento embudo? Tibieza e inhibicion? no utiliceis tantas metaforas que al final no se entiende una mierda.

Es malo que eth suba? Claro, para los que no tienen eth.

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## impacto (13 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Bueno, ya sabes cómo empiezan esas cosas. Bat, tras el ofertón tan sonado de un megainversor a palo seco, salió a más del doble de lo que estaba ayer.
> 
> De cualquier modo, incluso para que órdenes de ese tipo se subieran desde ETH...menuda publicidad , por simbólica que sea, para ETH.
> 
> ...



No vas a volver a TaaS a 2,50  a partir de hoy, siempre para arriba jejejej

---------- Post added 13-jun-2017 at 03:00 ----------




Ninihilista dijo:


> Después de un tiempo leyendo con interés lo que se publica en el foro sobre criptos y decidido a preguntar al personal como ven el adquirir periódicamente para ir acumulando
> btc y eth como estrategia de inversión sin entrar en estudiar cientos de proyectos ni análisis técnicos y me encuentro esto :
> 
> 
> ...



Me acabo de abrir una cuenta en Liqui y acabo de hacer varias transacciones con ETH, sin ningún problema, ni carga de tiempo adicional. De verdad

Edito: No obstante Ether necesita una correción y regar un poco, sino vaya fiesta, siempre lo han hecho escalonadamente, se les esta yendo de las manos:fiufiu:


----------



## juli (13 Jun 2017)

impacto dijo:


> No vas a volver a TaaS a 2,50  a partir de hoy, siempre para arriba jejejej
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-jun-2017 at 03:00 ----------
> 
> ...



De Taas hay un par de declaraciones inminentes que alguno de sus propios miembros dejó caer en su hilo de btctalk que se harían públicas esta semana. pero vamos...que paciencia hay que echarle toda. 

El riego de Ether, necesario, sin duda. Yo no comparto el optimismo de Divad en cuanto a los Tokens...o será que no controlo los timings y él sí...o que andaba/mos mal acostumbrado/s ...en fin, un pelín más de paciencia también...pero prebendas corporativistas por ser de la cuerda ETH, hasta ahora, poquitas. 

Tanta barrida no deja tiempo a que nada crezca...incluso en propuestas que se ven , en principio, interesantes . Anda todo vertiginoso, incómodo...ááááspero , no se salsea a gusto, la verdad... y éso, más allá de la pasta, enguarra bastante la tarea.


----------



## davitin (13 Jun 2017)

Pongo un video de you tube donde hablan de lo que es bancor exactamente...el tio se enrrolla mas que una persiana, pero si teneis media hora es muy interesante:







Yo creo que sera un buen pelotazo.

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## spala (13 Jun 2017)

teneis invertido en aragon?

aragon + eth + bancor

parecen dar buena expectativa,

dash / monero podrían tener auge también,
aunque dash no es tan pirvado como monero,y encima tiene 3 monedas de mismo nombre y lia a la gente.


----------



## juli (13 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Caro y lento embudo? Tibieza e inhibicion? no utiliceis tantas metaforas que al final no se entiende una mierda.
> 
> Es malo que eth suba? Claro, para los que no tienen eth.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk



Tú no entiendes ni al final ni al principio...para tí la cortinilla de Barrio Sésamo es una ecuación de tercer grado... pero que éso lo apañes haciendo gargaritas con tus babas...será en tu puta casa,gilipollas.

Llevas aquí 4 putos días, no sabes ni qué es un dump...ni , por lo visto, qué es una metáfora ...y hablas al personal como si fueras un puto sargento chusquero...y no es la primera, ni la segunda, ni la tercera... calladito me he estado por no añadir más ruido al de tus cuescos mentales pese al trato de verguenza ajena que has dado a foreros que ni se creían las memeces que les respondías.

Yo poco sé...pero para tí ni una puta boñiga. Ignore de cráneo y que te amamante tu puta madre , pazguato. ::

Hala...a nadar en Ethers, paspán ! Besitooooos.


----------



## davitin (13 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Tú no entiendes ni al final ni al principio...para tí la cortinilla de Barrio Sésamo es una ecuación de tercer grado... pero que éso lo apañes haciendo gargaritas con tus babas...será en tu puta casa,gilipollas.
> 
> Llevas aquí 4 putos días, no sabes ni qué es un dump...ni , por lo visto, qué es una metáfora ...y hablas al personal como si fueras un puto sargento chusquero...y no es la primera, ni la segunda, ni la tercera... calladito me he estado por no añadir más ruido al de tus cuescos mentales pese al trato de verguenza ajena que has dado a foreros que ni se creían las memeces que les respondías.
> 
> ...



Menuda salida de tono y pataleta de niño de 7 años, yo en ningun momento te habia insultado, eres un cobarde, un hijo de la gran puta, y un engreido de mierda...y si, efecticamente, no sabes una mierda, todo verborrea vacia que no trasmite nada...ahora tambien hablas por el resto de foreros sobre mis "memeces"? se te ve el plumero desde hace bastante rato, anda, no te preocupes tanto de que "perdamos" nuestro dinero invirtiendo en ethereum, majete y sigue invirtiendo el dinero que te da tu mama para porros.

Pd: el besito se lo puedes dar a tu puta madre en el coño.

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## haruki murakami (13 Jun 2017)

El clapham se fue del foro


----------



## Divad (13 Jun 2017)

Disfrutamos más cuando fluimos 


Spoiler



3 respiraciones profundas y centrarte en sentir los latidos del corazón 









Es más difícil malinterpretar las palabras cuando deseas lo mejor para todos  

Ahora es el momento de pegarse unas buenas risas :XX::Baile:

Volviendo al juego ^^



ETH $402.31	



Spoiler



Maldita hemeroteca 14-abr-2017, 16:00 :::fiufiu:


Divad dijo:


> La mafia que lleva eones sodomizando al Ser Humano y en la nueva actualización​ van de la mano...
> 
> Alguien más ve lo fácil que es ganar dinero con ETH?







Con tanto misterio internamente en Bitcoin y gracias a Satoshi Naka*moto* lo mejor es replantarse bien el camino que está escogiendo cada uno. 

Buenas corridas!


----------



## Merlin (13 Jun 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Dos fechas históricas separadas por 21 días de diferencia:
> 
> - *El 16 de mayo de 2017*, Bitcoin pierde el 50% de dominio.
> 
> - *El 6 de junio de 2017*, el MarketCap de todas las criptos llega a 100.000 millones de dólares.



- *El 13 de junio de 2017*, Bitcoin baja del 40% de dominio por primera vez.


----------



## djun (13 Jun 2017)

Alguien sabe algo de Nxt? ¿Ha habido alguna noticia, alguna mejora en el proyecto? Mientras que casi todo esta bajando a plomo desde hace días (excepto Eth y poco mas), Nxt sube de manera destacable.


----------



## Nico (13 Jun 2017)

Pasaba a felicitar a todos aquellos que han hecho unas monedas (espero que muchas) navegando por estas procelosas aguas. 

Creo que ya hemos entrado en un nuevo escenario -que no significa que sea ESTABLE- en el que BTC ha pasado a ser "una parte" del ecosistema (parte importante pero, hoy, "una" parte).

A saber dónde nos deja esto al final pero, lo cierto es que podemos confirmar "oficialmente" que el mundo de las criptos cambió.

ETH ha superado en montos transados a BTC y BTC ha perdido el 40% de la capitalización del mercado.

Si alguien hubiera dicho esto apenas 4 semanas atrás lo hubieran tachado de loco.

En fin... sigan juntando monedas, acuérdense que los números en la pantalla NO ES DINERO (son números en la pantalla) y que Dios nos coja a todos confesados !


----------



## penique (13 Jun 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Bueno, viendo el panorama, no se si he tenido una idea genial o absurda pero total, invertir 30 euros ahora no me supondrán mucho más adelante.
> 
> He comprado varios dominios relacionados con el mundo de las criptos y tengo otros en mente más enfocados a a apuestas.
> 
> ...



Es buena idea siempre que desarrolles los proyectos/dominios.
Si piensas tenerlos en un parking e intentar vender el dominio; si se te ha ido la olla.


----------



## djun (13 Jun 2017)

Nico dijo:


> Pasaba a felicitar a todos aquellos que han hecho unas monedas (espero que muchas) navegando por estas procelosas aguas.
> 
> Creo que ya hemos entrado en un nuevo escenario -que no significa que sea ESTABLE- en el que BTC ha pasado a ser "una parte" del ecosistema (parte importante pero, hoy, "una" parte).
> 
> ...



Vamos hacia un nuevo sistema de economía, Nico. Un sistema descentralizado. La estafa FIAT no puede durar mucho más. Porque crea unos desajustes que son insostenibles. 

Este hombre lo explica a su manera. La Blockchain ha venido para quedarse.

¡¡¡ BANCOR, EL NUEVO SISTEMA MONETARIO JERÁRQUICO SOSTENIBLE Y DESCENTRALIZADO !!! - YouTube


----------



## racional (13 Jun 2017)

djun dijo:


> ¡¡¡ BANCOR, EL NUEVO SISTEMA MONETARIO JERÁRQUICO SOSTENIBLE Y DESCENTRALIZADO !!! - YouTube



Este te lia mas que aclara.


----------



## Claudius (13 Jun 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Bueno, viendo el panorama, no se si he tenido una idea genial o absurda pero total, invertir 30 euros ahora no me supondrán mucho más adelante.
> 
> He comprado varios dominios relacionados con el mundo de las criptos y tengo otros en mente más enfocados a a apuestas.
> 
> ...



https://criptonoticias.com/aplicaci...a-direcciones-de-su-blockchain/#axzz4jrtAd4z3

A beginner


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (13 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Perdona, Andy, te importaría exponer qué impresión tienes de Bankor ?...cuál es su propósito, cómo funciona ? Guarda una especie de relación monetaria proporcional con ETH ?
> 
> Gracias.



Pues tal como está concebido el principal objetivo del proyecto es solucionar el problema inherente de la liquidez en los mercados. Mediante unas fórmulas se va a ajustar el precio de cambio de cada par de divisas automáticamente haciendo que suba o baje cada vez que haya una operación de compra o venta. Esto se puede realizar para cualquier par eliminando de facto los molestos spreads entre precios de compra y venta.

La fórmula empleada es:

P = B/(MM*RR)

donde P=Precio, B=Balance, MM=Masa Monetaria y RR=Ratio de Reserva

El RR es constante y preestablecido y corresponde a la porción del market cap total que se deja en reserva.

Para entenderlo mejor te pongo un ejemplo que está en el whitepaper: el cambio BNT/ETH con una MM de 300.000 ETH, un RR del 20% y un cambio inicial 1:1







Como se puede ver, cada vez que entra una orden de compra aumentan las reservas de ETH y la MM y con ellas el precio del cambio. Cuando entra una orden de venta pasa lo contrario y el precio disminuye.

El otro ejemplo es para un cambio entre BNT y GNO, ambos tokens de ETH. En este caso se crea un token intermedio BNTGNO que hay que comprar o vender según se desee cambiar en una dirección u otra. Se crean 10.000 BNTGNO y un cambio inicial de 1 BNT=2GNO=1BNTGNO, con un RR de 50% para ambas divisas. 







En este caso el mecanismo es similar: primero hay que comprar BNTGNO, ya sea mediante GNO o BNT, y luego esos BNTGNO se pueden convertir a BNT o GNO según se desee y el precio se va adaptando según la fórmula. 

En resumen, me parece una idea genial y muy bien concebida de la cual ya hay un cierto código en funcionamiento. Obviamente aún hay que depurarlo mucho para que sea 100% funcional y seguro pero viendo que los peces gordos de Ethereum y otros personajes de calibre están involucrados en el proyecto pinta muy bien.


----------



## estepario (13 Jun 2017)

Aqui encontraran informacion sobre nxt

Nxt Forum - Index


----------



## Carpenter (13 Jun 2017)

Me alegro por los bagholders de NXT, moneda que se promocionó a saco en este foro allá por 2015 cuando estaba sobre estos precios y que después visitó los infiernos. Aunque supongo que muchos venderían con pérdidas.

Edito: perdón, 2014, joder cómo pasa el tiempo.


----------



## Portador del Caos (13 Jun 2017)

Creo que NXT va a subir a saco al menos hasta el 1 de Julio. Ese dia, todos los que tengan NXTs en sus wallets, recibiran tokens IGNIS (Los NXT que tengan divivido entre 2). Todo esto se enmarca dentro del lanzamiento de NXT2.0, que segun tengo entendido será lanzado en setiembre.

La verdad que NXT no tiene nada que envidiarle a ETH, de hecho, muchas de las cosas que la gente flipa con ETH y Bancor, en NXT ya hace tiempo que pueden hacerse. Ademas ETH tiene que pasar de POW a POS, mientras que en NXT siempre han sido POS.


----------



## juli (13 Jun 2017)

Mis disculpas , Divad...y por supuesto a todos los demás, para los que no dudes que deseo lo mejor.

Lo mismo para Davitin , pero está perfecto el ignore : Antes tenía que haberlo hecho para evitar ésto, pues me iba a agotar - YO, flaqueza MÍA - y lo sabía...pero donde cabe un tonto,caben 2. 

Por lo que me toca, me pongo a no llevarlo hasta el agotamiento sin dejar de reiterar mis disculpas por mi desbarre, impresentable lo cojas como lo cojas, no sé quién cojones me he creído que soy para semejante escenita y seguramente, alguna más, lo siento de veras. Pero una vez hecho, poco más puedo que comprometerme seriamente a no volver a deleitaros con mis caprichitos, faltaría más, 

se acabó el offtopic. Al lío.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (13 Jun 2017)

Portador del Caos dijo:


> Creo que NXT va a subir a saco al menos hasta el 1 de Julio. Ese dia, todos los que tengan NXTs en sus wallets, recibiran tokens IGNIS (Los NXT que tengan divivido entre 2). Todo esto se enmarca dentro del lanzamiento de NXT2.0, que segun tengo entendido será lanzado en setiembre.
> 
> La verdad que NXT no tiene nada que envidiarle a ETH, de hecho, *muchas de las cosas que la gente flipa con ETH y Bancor, en NXT ya hace tiempo que pueden hacerse. *Ademas ETH tiene que pasar de POW a POS, mientras que en NXT siempre han sido POS.



Es cierto (en parte), de hecho en su día metí unas cuantas chapas en NXT, de las cuales me deshice hace un mes cuando por casualidad descubrí en un fichero la clave de la billetera de la cual ya ni me acrodaba. 

Yo creo que a NXT le ha fallado el marketing, y ETH en ese aspecto se ha comido todo el mercado al saber arrimarse al árbol con más frutos. A día de hoy no sé si será capaz de recuperar el terreno perdido con todos los competidores que hay en el mercado; mi impresión es que tuvo su momento para hacer impacto pero lo desaprovechó y ahora es mucho más difícil abrirse camino. También hay que mencionar que a NXT le ha lastrado mucho la acción del scammer jl777 (otrora todopoderoso del mundillo NXT) que recaudó dinero de muchos pardillos para su fondo y luego se esfumó todo.


----------



## juli (13 Jun 2017)

Carpenter dijo:


> Me alegro por los bagholders de NXT, moneda que se promocionó a saco en este foro allá por 2015 cuando estaba sobre estos precios y que después visitó los infiernos. Aunque supongo que muchos venderían con pérdidas.
> 
> Edito: perdón, 2014, joder cómo pasa el tiempo.



Ante la fiebre ETH y centrar la inversión en un producto, por amplio que sea , que no deja de ser un riesgo al incidir en una carta, está la opción de pillar presencia en varias plataformas , con el consiguiente flujo de adpetos, aplicaciones, etc...

Next era un caso claro de éso, aunque hay otras y también clásicas, como Maidsafe, además de otras recién aparecidas, al menos para el profano medio devorador del top 100. Cuesta centrarse en mover recursos con tanto barrido,la verdad, pero buena nota que tomar como estrategia en alguna medida.

Al final , creo que lo primordial será haber conseguido la presencia necesaria para rentabilizar la adopción masiva y todo acierto es bueno para ello.


----------



## p_pin (13 Jun 2017)

Desde el punto de vista del que tiene poco conocimiento del tema, pero leyendo los últimos comentarios... 

...si Nxt ya hacía buena parte de lo que hace ETH, ¿es que Buterin no es "un genio"?, sino más bien un "elegido"?


----------



## juli (13 Jun 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Desde el punto de vista del que tiene poco conocimiento del tema, pero leyendo los últimos comentarios...
> 
> ...si Nxt ya hacía buena parte de lo que hace ETH, ¿es que Buterin no es "un genio"?, sino más bien un "elegido"?



La gente de pasta no se suele andar con baratijas ., seguramente ambas cosas.

El que tiene padrinos, se bautiza : Quid pro quo.

Tremendo cóctel, eso sí.


----------



## Portador del Caos (13 Jun 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Desde el punto de vista del que tiene poco conocimiento del tema, pero leyendo los últimos comentarios...
> 
> ...si Nxt ya hacía buena parte de lo que hace ETH, ¿es que Buterin no es "un genio"?, sino más bien un "elegido"?



Coincido con andyteleco, en que a NXT le ha faltado marketing, justo todo lo contrario que a ETH. Por ejemplo, ¿Cuantos de aqui saben que en NXT, uno puede crearse su propia moneda, y que esta "cotize" de forma descentralizada desde el mismo wallet?


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (13 Jun 2017)

Por lo que he leído no faltan más de 7 días para que BNT empiece a moverse libremente en exchanges, de momento cotiza a 0.0088 BTC

When will bancor tokens begin be tradable? : Bancor

Unas 8 veces más que se cotizaba el día 9 de junio.

Bancor Network BNT to Bitcoin BTC Exchange / HitBTC


----------



## Chicosalchicha (13 Jun 2017)

Mucho hype con bancor, con toda la fiebre de monedas q hay seguro q baja.


----------



## spala (13 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Por lo que he leído no faltan más de 7 días para que BNT empiece a moverse libremente en exchanges, de momento cotiza a 0.0088 BTC
> 
> When will bancor tokens begin be tradable? : Bancor
> 
> ...



es q se cotizaba antes de la ico?


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (13 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> https://criptonoticias.com/aplicaci...a-direcciones-de-su-blockchain/#axzz4jrtAd4z3
> 
> A beginner



Muchas gracias!


----------



## juli (13 Jun 2017)

Esto es buena parte de lo que buscaba con Taas.

Si el funcionamiento es honesto...un 10/20% de l inversión en criptos por ahí, no me parece descabellado. con la mitad de beneficios,sí...pero seguro que multiplican por 10 lo que pueda acertar yo.

Un forero me pasó un link hace meses sobre un fondo en criptos de Barcelona. Tenían 3 productos : Conservador, medio y riesgo.

Creo que andaban entre un 50% y un 400% semanal ...el medio, ni lo recuerdo. Exponían las coins elegidas y su rendimiento. Y la pinta no era, ni de lejos, la de este token pionero de ETH.

Taas está exigiendo paciencia...pero es , con ETH, la espera que menos dudas me genera. P

Palomitas.


*TaaS invests $1 million in Bancor*

TaaS invierte $ 1 millón en el evento de Asignación de Token de $ 150 millones de Bancor
La cooperación entre TaaS y Bancor trae muchas ventajas a ambas compañías.

Token-as-a-Service (TaaS), el primer fondo tokenizado cerrado dedicado a los activos de Blockchain, anuncia su inversión en el Token Allocation Event de Bancor o como los medios se han referido como ICOs o Initial Coin Offerings. Después de tres meses de debida diligencia, la dirección de TaaS se reunió la semana pasada en Tel Aviv con los fundadores de Bancor en la 7ª edición de la Conferencia d10e para finalizar los términos y condiciones de una inversión estratégica y una asociación a largo plazo.
6 de junio de 2017 - Fundadores de TaaS y Bancor en la Conferencia d10e en Tel Aviv.

Durante su pleito el 12 de junio, que duró menos de cuatro horas, Bancor consiguió con éxito 396.720 ETH (equivalente a $ 150 millones) de más de 10.000 inversionistas individuales (más de 13.600 transacciones de cartera). TaaS invirtió 352 BTC (equivalente a $ 1 millón) en Bancor, estableciéndose como un inversionista institucional prominente en la mayoría de las personas más habladas de este año.

Esto marca la tercera inversión ya que TaaS recaudó $ 7,6 millones a través de su propio Evento de Asignación de Token el 27 de abril. La primera inversión realizada por TaaS fue de 500 ETH (equivalente a 185.000 dólares) en la puesta en marcha Mysterium de la cadena Blockline de VPN, que elevó 68.629 ETH (equivalente a 14,4 millones de dólares) en menos de 45 minutos el 30 de mayo. $ 200,000) en el lanzamiento de Sphre de la gerencia de la identidad de Blockchain, que comenzó su acontecimiento de la asignación de la señal el 1 de junio y ha levantado hasta ahora 1370 BTC (equivalente a $ 4 millones).

"La cooperación entre TaaS y Bancor trae muchas ventajas a ambas compañías. La experiencia en gestión de carteras financieras de TaaS y la experiencia técnica de Bancor permitirán la creación de un conjunto fundamentalmente nuevo de fichas inteligentes líquidas, impulsadas por el protocolo de Bancor ", dijo Ruslan Gavrilyuk, CEO de TaaS.

La asociación estratégica entre Bancor y TaaS permite un mayor desarrollo de la infraestructura de fondos de TaaS a través de un diseño más rápido de cestas de fichas y otros fichas inteligentes financieras. Como uno de los principales partidarios del protocolo de Bancor en Europa del Este y en la comunidad de habla rusa, TaaS invertirá en otras empresas Blockchain que buscan instrumentos financieros que aporten eficiencia al comercio de criptográficos.

Esta última inversión en Bancor es una buena diversificación de la cartera de TaaS. TaaS pronto anunciará inversiones adicionales antes del final de su primer trimestre desde que finalizó su Evento de Asignación de Tokens. La primera distribución de beneficios de TaaS está programada para principios de agosto.


----------



## tixel (13 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Esto es buena parte de lo que buscaba con Taas.
> 
> Si el funcionamiento es honesto...un 10/20% de l inversión en criptos por ahí, no me parece descabellado. con la mitad de beneficios,sí...pero seguro que multiplican por 10 lo que pueda acertar yo.
> 
> ...



cual es e fondo ese que da un 400% semanal y del cual has olvidado el nombre?. Jiji


----------



## juli (13 Jun 2017)

Alguien familiarizado con Mist y su configuración multifirma, please ?

Gracias.


----------



## ElFarySeo (13 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Esto es buena parte de lo que buscaba con Taas.
> 
> Si el funcionamiento es honesto...un 10/20% de l inversión en criptos por ahí, no me parece descabellado. con la mitad de beneficios,sí...pero seguro que multiplican por 10 lo que pueda acertar yo.
> 
> ...



Fondo?? dinos nombre o codigo


----------



## juli (13 Jun 2017)

A qué te refieres ?


----------



## Chicosalchicha (13 Jun 2017)

Puede ser blue magic capital?


----------



## juli (13 Jun 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Puede ser blue magic capital?



Ah, el fondo...

El forero me lo dijo ante mi insistencia a condición de que no lo hiciese público, pues él no quería hacerlo.

Si él lo ve apropiado, que lo haga. Es asiduo aquí.


----------



## impacto (13 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Esto es buena parte de lo que buscaba con Taas.
> 
> Si el funcionamiento es honesto...un 10/20% de l inversión en criptos por ahí, no me parece descabellado. con la mitad de beneficios,sí...pero seguro que multiplican por 10 lo que pueda acertar yo.
> 
> ...



Justo por eso te decia lo de TaaS, Bancor ha despertado a tres gigantes dormidos: PLUTON, MELON y TAAS y a otro que puede ser un megagigante, o una gran morralla si no lo saben ver, TOKENCARD, es curiosisimo ver las recaudaciones de las ICOs, y valorar los Ehters recaudados a precios de hoy... si no se lo han gastado??... Realmente cuanto valen esas empresas.. pues si no hubo peajes ni mordidas internas, todos estos chiringuitos, tokens, proyectos o como le quieras llamar.. a dia de hoy valen muchisimo mas... :bla::fiufiu:


----------



## Chicosalchicha (13 Jun 2017)

impacto dijo:


> Justo por eso te decia lo de TaaS, Bancor ha despertado a tres gigantes dormidos: PLUTON, MELON y TAAS y a otro que puede ser un megagigante, o una gran morralla si no lo saben ver, TOKENCARD, es curiosisimo ver las recaudaciones de las ICOs, y valorar los Ehters recaudados a precios de hoy... si no se lo han gastado??... Realmente cuanto valen esas empresas.. pues si no hubo peajes ni mordidas internas, todos estos chiringuitos, tokens, proyectos o como le quieras llamar.. a dia de hoy valen muchisimo mas... :bla::fiufiu:



Y aragon? Solo ha subido un 40% desde la ico.


----------



## Depeche (13 Jun 2017)

Buena subida la que ha tenido NXT desde que avisé, si alguien estaba dentro me alegro mucho.


----------



## djun (13 Jun 2017)

Depeche dijo:


> Buena subida la que ha tenido NXT desde que avisé, si alguien estaba dentro me alegro mucho.



También dijiste que subirían otras que han bajado: Ripple, Dogecoin, etc.


----------



## impacto (13 Jun 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Y aragon? Solo ha subido un 40% desde la ico.



No es lo mismo. Primero Los otros están muy dormidos, Aragón ni al salir se quedo tibio, ha ido siempre para arriba con fuerza, me he dejado a más exec, storX, pero ha estos no los considero dormidos. Pero vete a ethers can y mira Plutón o taas la perspectiva, mira como se follo toTKN la ico, y no va ni palante ni patras desde hace meses. Y taas y Plutón tienen la excusa del exchange, melón desde que entró en bitti ha ido para arriba... (igual que Aragón, que ya sale cotizando) igualmente si te lees los proyectos, distan mucho y objetivos muy distintos, entre un TaaS y un Aragón siempre preferiré un TaaS porque lo que me ofrece, a día de hoy es más plausible, y al final viendo la gráfica, puedes apreciar más proyección ( no así tkn y Plutón)


----------



## Chicosalchicha (13 Jun 2017)

impacto dijo:


> No es lo mismo. Primero Los otros están muy dormidos, Aragón ni al salir se quedo tibio, ha ido siempre para arriba con fuerza, me he dejado a más exec, storX, pero ha estos no los considero dormidos. Pero vete a ethers can y mira Plutón o taas la perspectiva, mira como se follo toTKN la ico, y no va ni palante ni patras desde hace meses. Y taas y Plutón tienen la excusa del exchange, melón desde que entró en bitti ha ido para arriba... (igual que Aragón, que ya sale cotizando) igualmente si te lees los proyectos, distan mucho y objetivos muy distintos, entre un TaaS y un Aragón siempre preferiré un TaaS porque lo que me ofrece, a día de hoy es más plausible, y al final viendo la gráfica, puedes apreciar más proyección ( no así tkn y Plutón)



He hecho un ingreso hoy, no es mucho pero no se como administrarlo, si comprar un par de eth o meterlo todo en una entre game,aragon,taas para holdear a muerte, alguna recomendacion?


----------



## common sense (13 Jun 2017)

djun dijo:


> También dijiste que subirían otras que han bajado: Ripple, Dogecoin, etc.



El popular, :XX:


----------



## impacto (13 Jun 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> He hecho un ingreso hoy, no es mucho pero no se como administrarlo, si comprar un par de eth o meterlo todo en una entre game,aragon,taas para holdear a muerte, alguna recomendacion?



Siempre hablando de especulación. Depende lo que sea y lo que estés buscando... game y Aragón pueden petarlo y taas puede petar(en el mal sentido), aunque lo veo muy difícil,game está muy alto, para que nos entendamos si se acercara taas en cap a game, un Taas se te puede ir a 30 y pico (un x 10, ahora mismo) si Aragón se te va al CAP de game se te doblara la inversión, si Game se doblase te harías un x2 pero necesitarías reenganchar el capital que ahora mismo atesora( para que nos hagamos una idea tendría que ponerse al nivel que está waves ahora mismo... yo si, ya tengo una cartera diversificada y meto un poquito más a que lo haría??:fiufiu:
Me registré ayer, en ese timo al que llaman liqui... imagínate que haría (compre TaaS y Plutón (1 ether y medio a TaaS y medio ether a pluton) todo esto obviamente mi forma de verlo y de invertir y mi opinión, y teniendo claro, que yo solo invierto con los beneficios( no meto pasta Fiat, porque tampoco abunda precisamente) jajaja


----------



## p_pin (13 Jun 2017)

Yo le pillé aproximadamente un 20% a nxt, y por que me puede la indisciplina, sino le hubiera pillao algo más. 

Ahora mismo sólo tengo Ripple, y en pérdidas, a ver si pega un estirón, me pareció leer días atrás que para Julio anunciaban algo, a nivel de "análisi técnico" parece que está en un periodo de consolidación, quizá se alargue hasta dicho "anuncio". Una ruptura del nivel 9000 hacia abajo da miedito


----------



## impacto (13 Jun 2017)

Si game se hiciese la moneda de los videojuegos y acapara el mercado (quitándose den encima a las otras que luchan por el sector gamer,(la inoperancia de DGB, prácticamente la ha descartado y con steem era el ppal rival (first, round, etc) clones Game sería seguramente de las alts quitando a ether la que más margen de crecimiento tiene ( pero le queda mucha tela que cortar, eso sí. Muchísimo menos riesgo que las demás y Aragón si te gusta, aún tiene un margen muy bueno( si entras con un ether pueden ser 4 relativamente rápido)( yo no tengo ni game ni Aragón)(aunque ayer tampoco tenía taas)


----------



## Chicosalchicha (13 Jun 2017)

Muchas gracias impacto, la verdad es q es dificil tener las ideas claras ahora mismo con tanta cosa interesante.


----------



## Depeche (13 Jun 2017)

A mi ahora mismo me gusta mucho BlackCoin para corto plazo, por análisis técnico le veo posibe subida a 24.000 en primer lugar y 35.000 satoshi en segundo lugar.


----------



## davitin (13 Jun 2017)

Una cosa...que pasa con bancor? la ico ha terminado peo no esta en ningun exchange (liqui no tiene ordenes de venta)...


----------



## ertitoagus (13 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Una cosa...que pasa con bancor? la ico ha terminado peo no esta en ningun exchange (liqui no tiene ordenes de venta)...



¿que exchange va a listar algo que viene justamente a comerles su tostada? ::


----------



## Eurocrack (13 Jun 2017)

Depeche dijo:


> A mi ahora mismo me gusta mucho BlackCoin para corto plazo, por análisis técnico le veo posibe subida a 24.000 en primer lugar y 35.000 satoshi en segundo lugar.





Yo le acabo de meter unas fichas. Aunque me he perdido un poco de subida, creo que tiene recorrido por delante.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (13 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Una cosa...que pasa con bancor? la ico ha terminado peo no esta en ningun exchange (liqui no tiene ordenes de venta)...





ertitoagus dijo:


> ¿que exchange va a listar algo que viene justamente a comerles su tostada? ::



Los tokens no se pueden transferir hasta que pase una semana después de la ICO. En HitBTC se están intercambiando IOUs.


----------



## Pirro (13 Jun 2017)

Depeche dijo:


> A mi ahora mismo me gusta mucho BlackCoin para corto plazo, por *análisis técnico* le veo posibe subida a 24.000 en primer lugar y 35.000 satoshi en segundo lugar.



Me parto la ñocla. 

Poco más de 2000 bitcoin de volumen tradeándose vaya usted a saber en qué exchangers y algunos hablando de análisis técnico como si estuvieran operando en forex -otra engañifa, pero más refinada-.

Pump&dump y marica el último. O análisis fundamental de barra de bar y a holdear semanas/meses. Ondas elliot, soportes, resistencias y demás aquí no valen un cagarro.


----------



## OzziE (13 Jun 2017)

La alt que se acaba de listar en el top 6 IOTA, ¿de dónde sale? qué locura xD


----------



## impacto (13 Jun 2017)

OzziE dijo:


> La alt que se acaba de listar en el top 6 IOTA, ¿de dónde sale? qué locura xD



Internet de las Cosas y su Hype, tiene buena pinta, pero... vaya cap, o piensas que se va a cargar a Ether.. o te metes en un jardincito bueno si le entras duro:|

---------- Post added 13-jun-2017 at 17:31 ----------




impacto dijo:


> Internet de las Cosas y su Hype, tiene buena pinta, pero... vaya cap, o piensas que se va a cargar a Ether.. o te metes en un jardincito bueno si le entras duro:|



No se si fue la ICO con la mejor recaudacion de la historia o la mas rapida o algo así, me hubiese gustado pero no estuve muy por la labor en su momento y no pude entrar... Pero con ese cap, tampoco entrare ahora.

Con esto:
IOTA
Te puedes hacer una idea de que va y por donde van los tiros


----------



## p_pin (13 Jun 2017)

OzziE dijo:


> La alt que se acaba de listar en el top 6 IOTA, ¿de dónde sale? qué locura xD



Un forero abrió hilo en el principal sobre IOTA

Economía: IOTA - cripto para Internet of Things. (bitcoiners in) - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (13 Jun 2017)

Hace un momento se ha llegado a pagar 0.089 BTC/BNT en HitBTC --> 55x precio de ICO


----------



## Pirro (13 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Hace un momento se ha llegado a pagar 0.089 BTC/BNT en HitBTC --> 55x precio de ICO



¿Qué volumen se está moviendo?

La potencia sin control no sirve de nada. Los precios en shitland, sin un volumen que les de empaque tampoco.


----------



## davitin (13 Jun 2017)

impacto dijo:


> Internet de las Cosas y su Hype, tiene buena pinta, pero... vaya cap, o piensas que se va a cargar a Ether.. o te metes en un jardincito bueno si le entras duro:|
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-jun-2017 at 17:31 ----------
> 
> ...



Pero acaba de salir o llevaba tiempo?

Estando en el sexto puesto de capitalizacion, a 69 centavos y con menos de 3000 millones de monedas en circulacion podria ser que tuviese mucho recorrido aun...

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## haruki murakami (13 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Pero acaba de salir o llevaba tiempo?
> 
> Estando en el sexto puesto de capitalizacion, a 69 centavos y con menos de 3000 millones de monedas en circulacion podria ser que tuviese mucho recorrido aun...
> 
> Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk




Yo meto! voy a por FIAT...


----------



## bizkaiarober (13 Jun 2017)

Qué opináis de lo que se dice en este artículo?

Ether Price Analysis: The Bubble Will Pop

El resumen:

Summary
Yes, Ethereum is in a bubble. No, it is not sustainable indefinitely. Yes, it will likely continue in the near term due to the unregulated über speculation of tokenization.

When the regulations hit, likely from the Securities and Exchange Commission which had been looking into the DAO fiasco, the reversal of token value, and subsequently Ethereum, will be swift.

Technicals are showing reasonable upside targets of $450 and $490.

(Igual es mucho suponer, pero quien está metido en estas inversiones imagino que tendrá cierto nivel de inglés como para entenderlo)


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (13 Jun 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> ¿Qué volumen se está moviendo?
> 
> La potencia sin control no sirve de nada. Los precios en shitland, sin un volumen que les de empaque tampoco.



Volumen bajo, tengamos en cuenta que lo que se está intercambiando son IOUs. Pero apunta que la demanda está ahí.


----------



## juli (13 Jun 2017)

impacto dijo:


> Justo por eso te decia lo de TaaS, Bancor ha despertado a tres gigantes dormidos: PLUTON, MELON y TAAS y a otro que puede ser un megagigante, o una gran morralla si no lo saben ver, TOKENCARD, es curiosisimo ver las recaudaciones de las ICOs, y valorar los Ehters recaudados a precios de hoy... si no se lo han gastado??... Realmente cuanto valen esas empresas.. pues si no hubo peajes ni mordidas internas, todos estos chiringuitos, tokens, proyectos o como le quieras llamar.. a dia de hoy valen muchisimo mas... :bla::fiufiu:



En Taas , Pluton y Token Card me subí hace quizá un mes...Token card, desesperante...la solté, aunque me parece un productazo.

El asunto es que las cards & virtual cards chutarán cuando empeicena usarse, supongo. EL salto de calidad para la comunidad cripto es brutal y deberían ser productos súper comerciales, masivos.

En esa línea, échale un ojo a Veros. EL margen de crecimiento "mental" es brutal. / aunque creo que poco a poco, ésa equívoca asociación de ideas de los decimales baratos va a ir desapareciendo : Su obetivo era pintar "baratijas" que, aún muy capitalizadas, sugiriesen gran margen de revalorización. Ahora mismo, y miralas ICO , esa "disolución mental" del market cap en el precio por unidad, tiene un peligro del carajo , no tienes más que mirar a Digibyte , su precio podría caer infinitamente más - el 50-60% que se ha comido , hoy ya hasta menos del 40% a ATH - en semejante muñeca hinchable era practicamente una oscilación diaria , irrelevante / por certo, demuestra un ejército de holders global si no baja más de la mitad actual absolutamente descomunal, no exprimir éso con una ejecución comercial inmediata a la altura de semejante mercado de microinversores, es de juzgado de guardia , pero de la desidia y falta de luces del vaquero éste , no vamos a volver a hablar, verdad ?  / . 

EL caso es que , volviendo a coins que salen a mercado a 5, 10, ...55X , como comentan de IOTA , la hostia puede ser despampanante, no sólo por esa inflación "virtual" , sino , más allá de ello, por que el propio proyecto no carbure, lo que limaría incluso el precio inicial . Con salidas precocinadas de 1.000 millones de coins a un 0.2 y un market cap "porque ellos lo valen de 1.600 kilazos :8: , como IOTA,ó 200 kilazos", tipo BAT ,y hablamos de un caso con argumentos serios, ...qué sabes tú si el mercado dice a los 8 días que esa idea vale como mucho 20 kilos...o peor, cero patatero por un error de seguridad , programación en su blockchain, u otro parejo -. Yo creo que la estarategia inicial podría ser un picoteo de promedio en la que te llame al estilo de las compras de Gold ...y cuando veas un suelo sólido, etc, entrar con tó lo gordo, si lo ves interesante -. Por cierto, con estas tiradas, estamos viendo -50% a salida, en BAT , -75% en Veros...al loro que con imaginarios de casi 2.000 millones de valor...el pánico vendedor puede dar unas corridas que ni en San Fermín ... y veremos casos sonados.


En fin, de cualquier modo, toda esta salida a los cerros de Úbeda era por Veros. Hace unos días , su precio rondaba un 25% el de salida en Diciembre / hablo de memoria / ...y hoy, por hoy, esos decimales creo que llaman a más inversores potenciales que las emisiones cortas de otras como Plutus , que , al hilo de la falsa asociación de ideas antes comentada, con 2 arreones se pone en 30,40, 50 , 100 pavos...y muchos verán coins "de ricos " . Si la evolucón bajista de Veros no responde a "marrones" de su proyecto, pinta buen braguetazo.

A ver si te animas a echarle un ojo y qué te cuentas.


----------



## tio_argyle (13 Jun 2017)

Yo respecto a IOTA sería pruedente... se ha hecho un x500 desde la ICO.


----------



## ElFarySeo (13 Jun 2017)

Y cual es la próxima ICO que recomendais para entrar? TenX?


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (13 Jun 2017)

ElFarySeo dijo:


> Y cual es la próxima ICO que recomendais para entrar? TenX?



Yo estoy pendiente de SONM el día 15.


----------



## juli (13 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Volumen bajo, tengamos en cuenta que lo que se está intercambiando son IOUs. Pero apunta que la demanda está ahí.



EL status quo en shitland stá cambiando cada hora. EL mercado corporativo global está entrando en el "calcetín" de un mercado marginal y lo moldea como un poyón a un condón . Y va a haber desequilibrios bestiales , en un sentido y en otro.

Para mí, más allá de destellos , hay una cuestión clave : Las coins posicionadas, con proyecto, con cientos, miles de kilos de pasta REAL ,apilada y apostada a lo largo de meses/años por millones de microinversores, ya no dependen de 4 pibes en un garaje : Sus proyectos titulares , se supone que con enormes arsenales de coins propias repartidas entre sus miembros, saben que mantener esa posición y proyección les hará ya no de oro, sino de platino...y este escenario difiere mucho del lanzamiento a una piscina que podía estar sin agua hace 1 años, 2, 4... En mi opinión, las coins del top 100 deberían tener perfectamente definida sus espectativas de proyección, y tanto propia, como apoyada en tratos externos. Ese paper hay que tenerlo sobre la mesa YA.

Nada impiede a una chapucera digbyte - boutade y ejemplo palmario - no contratar 20 programadores, 2 startups de alto valor añadido para sacar los codos en su vigésima posición y que no pase por allí ni el tato...cosa bastante más lógica de hecho que tener un site con 3 de 4 apartados vacíos o sin funcionar...y desactualizado desde hace MESES cosa que no hace en su web ni Fontanería Genaro - aquí, incluyo el pasmoso caso en esa línea de GAMEcredits , con es pastrollón que se están jugando ::- . La verdad es que una coin en el top ten por decreto es un desvarío conceptual del copón. Yde hecho, sin siquiera el capital que le pondría ahí, sino con un capital "virtual".

Vamos viendo...pero ahí hay mucha miga. Yo sólo llamo a la gente a ser consciente de qe si sus posiciones actuales son definidas con arreglo a su criterio , ALGO tienen. Habrá ocasiones buenas...pero también maulas que se pueden comer el trabajo de meses /años como una banda de termitas. Al loro.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (13 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> EL status quo en shitland stá cambiando cada hora. EL mercado global está entrando en el "calcetín" de un mercado marginal. Y va a haber desequilibrios bestiales , en un sentido y en otro.
> 
> Para mí, más allá de destellos , hay una cuestión clave : Las coins posicionadas, con proyecto, con cientos, miles de kilos de pasta REAL ,apilada y apostada a lo largo de meses/años por millones de microinversores, ya no dependen de 4 pibes en un garaje : Sus proyectos titulares , se supone que con enormes arsenales de coins propias repartidas entre sus miembros, saben que mantener esa posición y proyección les hará ya no de oro, sino de platino...y este escenario difiere mucho del lanzamiento a una piscina que podía estar sin agua hace 1 años, 2, 4... En mi opinión, las coins del top 100 deberían tener perfectamente definida sus espectativas de proyección, y tanto propia, como apoyada en tratos externos. Ese paper hay que tenerlo sobre la mesa YA.
> 
> ...



Por supuesto, es de insensatos pensar que lo que sube como un cohete no puede también caer como un meteorito en cualquier momento. Hay ejemplos a paladas y los seguirá habiendo, mucho más en un mercado desregulado (uséase manipulado) como este. 

Yo hace mucho que no estoy invirtiendo el fruto de mi trabajo sino el fruto de especulaciones anteriores, y ya voy en freeride hace mucho tiempo pues no me he negado mis caprichos con los beneficios, por lo que en el peor de los casos no voy a perder nada netamente. Quien invierta aquí (o en bolsa, forex, etc, da lo mismo) más de lo que está preparado para perder es un loco, así que si luego vienen mal dadas que no diga que nadie le advrtió


----------



## plus ultra (13 Jun 2017)

noticias FCT News y su consiguiente subidita.

estos dias andan muy buenos para ESPECULAR semilla de este gran hilo que a muchos tanto nos ha aportado a ver si nos centramos un poquito y dejamos de lado a los que solo vienen a tocar los ...

gacelas o leones.


----------



## juli (13 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Por supuesto, es de insensatos pensar que lo que sube como un cohete no puede también caer como un meteorito en cualquier momento. Hay ejemplos a paladas y los seguirá habiendo, mucho más en un mercado desregulado (uséase manipulado) como este.
> 
> Yo hace mucho que no estoy invirtiendo el fruto de mi trabajo sino el fruto de especulaciones anteriores, y ya voy en freeride hace mucho tiempo pues no me he negado mis caprichos con los beneficios, por lo que en el peor de los casos no voy a perder nada netamente. Quien invierta aquí (o en bolsa, forex, etc, da lo mismo) más de lo que está preparado para perder es un loco, así que si luego vienen mal dadas que no diga que nadie le advrtió



Es que a ese trabajo me refiero, haya otro o no ...mis buenas horas y mosqueos me chupo yo aquí. Además, del otro tabajo, del cotidiano que la gente entiende como más preservable, posiblemente siempre o casi siempre habrá a cuenta de pringar...yo incido especialmente en unos beneficios anormalmene altos que hay que saber resguardar por que en 2 días, se acabó esta película...y éso sí puede ser un salto de calidad en el status del forerío, en la medida qiue sea / SI ganas 15000 al año y te has encontrado 30.000 ... u 8.000 , pues oye, tu vida ha tenido un pump que tus compis del taller o tus amigos no han tenido ...hay que aprovecharlo, que no hace falta acabar en ballenato bitcoñero para triunfa : Para ganar pasta en la vida diaria, hay que mamar mucha p... Igual trincar 20 K te permite dejar de ser camarero y montarte tu chiringo, por poner un ejemplo...y éso, altera una vida.

Para mí una vez que tienes los ceros, tienes la pasta. Y de hecho, dispones de ella al alcance de la mano, osea , que perderla es el puto copón. Y veo una cosa muy clara en SHITland y más SHIT que nunca. El desprecio a los shitcoñeros hasta hace 4 telediarios era , presuntamente, por comprar mierda...pues a ver si al final lo cojonudo de todo era precisamente comprar MIERDA a precio de MIERDA ...para venderla a precio de IOTA.

O sea...que se lo curren los IOTAS, BATS y de más...pero las posiciones logradas, hay que defenderlas con uñas y dientes. Como holder ...y como coin. Y sin olvidar que están ahí por trabajo, y por una evolución y tras éso, debería haber algo . Mucho ojo con soltar posiciones con destellos de ballenat que te pueden dejar a 2 velas. A las coins posicionadas, TAMBIÉN llegará pasta, que no lo olvide quien esté en ellas, y sobre todo quien menos pasta tenga en su vida cotidiana : Tienen algo VALIOSO.


----------



## paketazo (13 Jun 2017)

*juli* ha dicho algo muy importante que debemos de valorar.

Hay nuevas monedas que irrumpen en el mercado con capitalizaciones de top 25, que no han demostrado nada de nada.

Solo proyectos sobre el papel, un elenco de "estrellas", y unas ICO que recaudan pasta como si no hubiera un mañana.

Mientras...hay otras coins como el propio BTC que llevan años peleando, trabajando, solucionando problemas que se van encontrando por el camino, gente implicada, y que cumplen los planes de ruta...pero claro...como no son novedad, pues nada...

No dejéis que las modas os entretengan más que para la propia especulación, tanto en renta variable como en esto, entrar en OPV o ICOs, es un gran riesgo ya que no hay andadura ni cuentas, ni se sabe como va a reaccionar la idea con el paso del tiempo.

Os pondré un simple ejemplo:

Si necesitaseis un abogado por ejemplo para algo muy importante, que preferiríais:

1 - uno que lleve en el oficio años con experiencia contrastada.

2- Uno que acaba de salir de la universidad.

Un saludo, y suerte.


----------



## Portador del Caos (13 Jun 2017)

IOTA se ha estrenado hoy en un exchange (por eso aparece hoy de "sopeton" en coinmarketcap, pero no es ni mucho menos una desconocida). Es la nueva creación de CfB (Come-from-Beyond) un DEV con mucha solera (y un curioso sentido del humor). Teoricamente NXT fue creada por BCNext, pero muchos sospechan que fue CfB (incluido yo), asi que no es un cualquiera.

Yo no me la tomaría a broma. Esta diseñada para ser totalmente escalable y sin comisiones en las transacciones. Más info: IOTA Support - Â¿QuÃ© es IOTA?


----------



## juli (13 Jun 2017)

Portador del Caos dijo:


> IOTA se ha estrenado hoy en un exchange (por eso aparece hoy de "sopeton" en coinmarketcap, pero no es ni mucho menos una desconocida). Es la nueva creación de CfB (Come-from-Beyond) un DEV con mucha solera (y un curioso sentido del humor). Teoricamente NXT fue creada por BCNext, pero muchos sospechan que fue CfB (incluido yo), asi que no es un cualquiera.
> 
> Yo no me la tomaría a broma. Esta diseñada para ser totalmente escalable y sin comisiones en las transacciones. Más info: IOTA Support - Â¿QuÃ© es IOTA?



Nadie ha dicho que sea un desconocida. De ehcho, supongo que la mayoría del foro la coocerá y hasta habrá seguido. El dilema es su entrada al top 10 con la gorra...y de que la razón de su entrada ahí de sopetón sea su salida a un exchange es más que discutible : O no es más cierto que se hacen las medias de cotización pertinentes con las 4 coins que se hayan vendido y extrapolándolas en precio a todas las existentes o un desvarío similar ? 

IOTA pinta un proyecto histórico en el sector , deslumbrante ciertamente, y éso estaba bastante claro antes de hoy, y a priori , tienes toda la razón en la solvencia que defiendes. Pero la fórmula de entrada es distorsión en estado puro. También Bat contaba en su equipo con responsables de la creación de Modzilla/oFirefox ...y hasta del mismísimo Javascript ...y se ha comido un -50% en 4 días...ese , además del agravio comparativo de quienes desplace , es el desequlibrio flagrante. Hoy mismo posteabas algo de Next ...y la verdad es que aunque no se esté en Next, pues oye, éso sí suena a gente que se lo ha currado picando y holdeando...y te quedas encantado de la vida. Pero que por el simple hecho de montar un ICO y que te subvencionen te plantes ahí...en fin, luego hay que demostrarlo.

El asunto es que más allá de meritocracias subjetivas, el perfil de acceso al top 10 va cambiando...y hay que estar atento a ese factor si estás en el ajo. Hace nada andaba digibyte acechándolo con sus pumps históricos como mérito principal. 

Supongo que a fin de cientas, lo más importante para el forero medio es que habrá que ir replanteándose hacia dónde nos lleva éso , tanto lo uno como lo otro. 

___________________________________________

Oye, quería hacerte una consulta sobre un post tuyo anterior - creo - de hoy mismo sobre NEXT :

Cuán difícil es crear una coin e integrarla en el sistema ? ...Qué tipo de profesional requeriría sus ajustes de programación y/o configuración ? Rebajaría considerable y eficazmente la minuta y tarea de un desarrollador de blockchain ? En ETH existe la misma opción ? Tienes algún contacto acerca de ello ?

Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Kondarra (13 Jun 2017)

Yo más o menos me voy encauzando. Tengo claro que hay que aprovechar este momento que no sabemos lo que durará. 

A día de hoy mi coin con mayúsculas es ETH. Entré bien y es en la que deposito mayor confianza. 
Sin embargo quiero intentar aprovechar el resto de coins. Sinceramente preveo que la gran mayoría un día no valdrán nada. ¿Cuáles? Ni idea, pero hay que posicionarse y yo he elegido ETH (al menos hoy). 
Pongo aquí mi hoja de ruta, porque páginas atrás alguien lo preguntó. 
Mi idea es buscar coins baratas con recorrido. Ante una que creo que pueda ser haré lo siguiente, con inversiones pequeñas:
- Invierto X. 
- Si se duplica, paso X/2 a ETH. 
- Si se cuadruplica, paso X/4 a ETH. 
- El X/4 restante, lo dejo quieto.
Mandaré las órdenes de venta condicionales conforme las compre al inicio, para no estar pendiente. 
Si esto no ha sucedido en un tiempo fijado, me salgo, espero que sin pérdidas, y a por otra. Con el tiempo ajustaré porcentajes y tiempos.
Me he dado cuenta que debo simplificar y ésta me parece una forma. 
Agradeceré ideas de inversión. Ya me han dado algunas y no van nada mal. 
¿Cómo lo veis?


----------



## davitin (13 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Yo más o menos me voy encauzando. Tengo claro que hay que aprovechar este momento que no sabemos lo que durará.
> 
> A día de hoy mi coin con mayúsculas es ETH. Entré bien y es en la que deposito mayor confianza.
> Sin embargo quiero intentar aprovechar el resto de coins. Sinceramente preveo que la gran mayoría un día no valdrán nada. ¿Cuáles? Ni idea, pero hay que posicionarse y yo he elegido ETH (al menos hoy).
> ...



Uy, lo que has dicho.

Espera que algun eejperto te va a corregir.

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (13 Jun 2017)

JEJEJE...Coincidimos...pero hay que soltar antes...los barridos cada vez dejan menos duplicar, triplicaretc ...del tirón. Hacen caja diaria / por cierto, bastante calmo anda hoy /.

Sube un 25% ...Va un diez...y así sucesivamente. / en mi caso /.

Así estás cargando continuamente y te chupas los pumps intradía...si esperas al 100% , te puedes estar diez días aprado / y acjonado y/o presionado acerca de tu planteamiento /.

Te parecerá que se te pueden acabar pronto , no ?

Sí...pero nada te impide comprar más y así aprovechas también los pumps largos, cuando se den ...pero en la volatilidad /lateralidad que ocupa más de 2/3 del tiempo, engordas continuamente a Mami , que siempre SIEEEEMPRE sale alcista cuando vuelves...

... a pedirle la paga...y vuelta a empezar. LO que verás mientras dure eso es que cada vez que sablees ETH la dejas , poco a poco, con más coins.


----------



## spala (13 Jun 2017)

uno me dijo que invierte en bitcoin a través de 
"plus500, avatrade, interactive brokers, ufx..."

alguien me explica qué es eso exactamente y cómo ahi se manejan bitcoins sin mover un solo bitcoin?


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (13 Jun 2017)

spala dijo:


> uno me dijo que invierte en bitcoin a través de
> "plus500, avatrade, interactive brokers, ufx..."
> 
> alguien me explica qué es eso exactamente y cómo ahi se manejan bitcoins sin mover un solo bitcoin?



CFDs. Personalmente no lo recomiendo porque los mercados muchas veces están manipulados por los propios brokers y ha habido muchos casos de barridos de stops arbitrarios provocados por la casa.


----------



## juli (13 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Si necesitaseis un abogado por ejemplo para algo muy importante, que preferiríais:
> 
> 1 - uno que lleve en el oficio años con experiencia contrastada.
> 
> 2- Uno que acaba de salir de la universidad.



3- Uno que acabe de salir de la trena

Ése te hace un sacacorchos legal por lo civil o lo criminal que cuando aparezcas ante el juez pareces Heidi.


----------



## davitin (13 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Yo más o menos me voy encauzando. Tengo claro que hay que aprovechar este momento que no sabemos lo que durará.
> 
> A día de hoy mi coin con mayúsculas es ETH. Entré bien y es en la que deposito mayor confianza.
> Sin embargo quiero intentar aprovechar el resto de coins. Sinceramente preveo que la gran mayoría un día no valdrán nada. ¿Cuáles? Ni idea, pero hay que posicionarse y yo he elegido ETH (al menos hoy).
> ...



Ahora sin coñas.

Has pensado en sacar un rendimiento inferior pero mas constante para aprovechar los vaivenes diarios o bi-diarios?

Por ejemplo, eliges 10 coins diferentes, distribuyes tu capital a partes iguales entre ellas para minimizar perdidas, compras y pones un stop loss de un 2% menos del precio al que has comprado, para no tener excesiva perdida si baja, despues pones una orden de venta con un 10% mas de lo que pagaste por las monedas...ese porcentaje es relativamente facil de alcanzar en un dia o dos, mucho mas facil que intentar duplicar o cuadruplicar la compra....un 10% puede parecer poco, pero es una burrada de beneficio...esto repetido de forma diaria da mucha pasta, es lo que estamos haciendo la mayoria.



Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chicosalchicha (13 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Ahora sin coñas.
> 
> Has pensado en sacar un rendimiento inferior pero mas constante para aprovechar los vaivenes diarios o bi-diarios?
> 
> ...



Solo holdeas eth? 
Pff yo tengo repartido entre unas cuantas pero nunca vendo, a ver si me animo darle movimiento.


----------



## Kondarra (13 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Ahora sin coñas.
> 
> Has pensado en sacar un rendimiento inferior pero mas constante para aprovechar los vaivenes diarios o bi-diarios?
> 
> ...





La historia es que lo que comentas, o lo hago con un bot o requiere bastante tiempo. El intradía es agotador. 
Empiezo a cansarme un poco. Me veo demasiado concentrado en esto y a la larga no es sostenible, lo sé. Así que busco algo más relajado a la larga, no me quiero quemar. Os sugiero pensar en esto. 
Igual estoy envalentonado porque con NXT me ha salido casi un por 3 en una semana...


----------



## Divad (13 Jun 2017)

Cartera personal ETH + tokens como fondo de pensiones. Regándolas de vez en cuando, con otro montón se compra barato y se vende a un beneficio que te marques y así de ola en ola con todo. Intentaré irme a ETH antes del cambio a PoS y sino que me pille y disfruto el baile que tengan montado ::

Si no sube lo que esperaba en horas vendo si hay otra chapa que va a ser regada como si no hubiese un mañana :fiufiu:

La plataforma de Gamecredits no saldrá hasta después del PoS, raiden, metropolis, Bancor y Aragon comiencen a funcionar. A la par que se iniciarán las tarjetas para pagar en criptos (Octubre).

Seguiremos recibiendo actualizaciones con todas las chapas y en cada momento podemos surfear cualquier chapa por ahora con buenos rendimientos. Eso sí, tengo a los Lumens con caras largas esperando su momento. Le doy un par de horas hasta después de su última conferencia para salirme de la ola.

Además, cuando llegan las rebajas para todos, ETH es la que menos rebajas tiene.


----------



## Portador del Caos (13 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Nadie ha dicho que sea un desconocida. De ehcho, supongo que la mayoría del foro la coocerá y hasta habrá seguido. El dilema es su entrada al top 10 con la gorra...y de que la razón de su entrada ahí de sopetón sea su salida a un exchange es más que discutible : O no es más cierto que se hacen las medias de cotización pertinentes con las 4 coins que se hayan vendido y extrapolándolas en precio a todas las existentes o un desvarío similar ?
> 
> IOTA pinta un proyecto histórico en el sector , deslumbrante ciertamente, y éso estaba bastante claro antes de hoy, y a priori , tienes toda la razón en la solvencia que defiendes. Pero la fórmula de entrada es distorsión en estado puro. También Bat contaba en su equipo con responsables de la creación de Modzilla/oFirefox ...y hasta del mismísimo Javascript ...y se ha comido un -50% en 4 días...ese , además del agravio comparativo de quienes desplace , es el desequlibrio flagrante. Hoy mismo posteabas algo de Next ...y la verdad es que aunque no se esté en Next, pues oye, éso sí suena a gente que se lo ha currado picando y holdeando...y te quedas encantado de la vida. Pero que por el simple hecho de montar un ICO y que te subvencionen te plantes ahí...en fin, luego hay que demostrarlo.
> 
> ...



Es muy facil crear y configurar un token en NXT, te paso un link donde lo explica https://nxtwiki.org/wiki/Monetary_System pero basicamente es comprar por un modico precio las siglas de tu coin y añadir las caracteristicas que quieras.

IOTA, naturalmente tiene todo por demostrar aun, pero de lo que no cabe duda, es que CfB tiene el beneplácito y la confianza de muchisima gente.


----------



## spala (13 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> CFDs. Personalmente no lo recomiendo porque los mercados muchas veces están manipulados por los propios brokers y ha habido muchos casos de barridos de stops arbitrarios provocados por la casa.



eso de los contratos como va?

si compras bitcoins ahi, puedes sacar bitcoins en algun momento? o nunca?


----------



## Divad (13 Jun 2017)

Respecto a IOTA es la siguiente gran actualización del sistema QRL en ETH hará lo mismo ::

Mirando si hay algún listo detrás podemos encontrar:




> David Sønstebø, Sergey Ivancheglo, Dominik Schiener, y el Dr. Serguei Popov fundaron IOTA en 2015.





David Sønstebø
David SÃ¸nstebÃ¸ (@DavidSonstebo) en Twitter
https://www.linkedin.com/in/david-sønstebø-760319a5/?ppe=1

Sergey Ivancheglo (flipado) :XX::::Baile:
Sergey Ivancheglo aka. Come-From-Beyond / come-from-beyond.okis.ru


Spoiler












Dominik Schiener
https://www.linkedin.com/in/schiener/?ppe=1

Dr. Serguei Popov
http://www.ime.unicamp.br/~popov/

Menuda bomba de relojería han creado :::::: Alguien ha encontrado algún listo financiándolo?


----------



## davitin (13 Jun 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Solo holdeas eth?
> Pff yo tengo repartido entre unas cuantas pero nunca vendo, a ver si me animo darle movimiento.



Mi plan principal es eth, esa es la coin que me va a hacer ganar dinero de verdad, tambien tengo pasta a hold en etc classic...luego tengo algunas con las que guarreo para sacarles un 5% o un 10% cada poco tiempo, con la coyuntura actual es facil hacerlo...si tuviese mas pasta me gustaria meter a otras para holdear, mayormente bancor, taas y algunas mas.

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 1auno (13 Jun 2017)

Hilo en burbuja:
Economía: IOTA - cripto para Internet of Things. (bitcoiners in)


----------



## Kondarra (13 Jun 2017)

Claudius, tu cacharro ha pitado con XRP? Dice algo? Menudo pelotazo en 2 horas, a ver si sigue o para.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (13 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Mi plan principal es eth, esa es la coin que me va a hacer ganar dinero de verdad, tambien tengo pasta a hold en etc classic...luego tengo algunas con las que guarreo para sacarles un 5% o un 10% cada poco tiempo, con la coyuntura actual es facil hacerlo...si tuviese mas pasta me gustaria meter a otras para holdear, mayormente bancor, taas y algunas mas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk



Yo con mis miseros 4 eth tendre q cruzar los dedos y pegar un pelotazo jaja


----------



## Depeche (13 Jun 2017)

XRP parece que despierta la bestia,jeje.


----------



## 1auno (13 Jun 2017)

Portador del Caos dijo:


> IOTA se ha estrenado hoy en un exchange (por eso aparece hoy de "sopeton" en coinmarketcap, pero no es ni mucho menos una desconocida). Es la nueva creación de CfB (Come-from-Beyond) un DEV con mucha solera (y un curioso sentido del humor). *Teoricamente NXT fue creada por BCNext, pero muchos sospechan que fue CfB (incluido yo), asi que no es un cualquiera.*
> 
> [/url]



Está confirmado desde Noviembre pasado, firmó con la cuenta de BCNext en el aniversario de nxt. Imagino que quería los galones de haber creado nxt.
[ANN] Nxt :: descendant of Bitcoin


----------



## Claudius (13 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Claudius, tu cacharro ha pitado con XRP? Dice algo? Menudo pelotazo en 2 horas, a ver si sigue o para.



No la tengo en seguimiento ahora.

---------- Post added 14-jun-2017 at 00:00 ----------

Las categorías inferiores del Real Madrid, adoptan Dash, 
:XX:






Bueno.. las de China.
:XX: :XX:


----------



## davitin (14 Jun 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Yo con mis miseros 4 eth tendre q cruzar los dedos y pegar un pelotazo jaja



Manten las eth por que te van a dar pasta seguro.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (14 Jun 2017)

¿Alguien sabe a cuanto cotizaba IOTA en el ICO y cuanto pasta recaudó? Estamos hablando de una moneda que ha salido hoy y directamente entra en el puesto 6 con 1.700 millones de dólares de capitalización, es una salvajada.


----------



## davitin (14 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> La historia es que lo que comentas, o lo hago con un bot o requiere bastante tiempo. El intradía es agotador.
> Empiezo a cansarme un poco. Me veo demasiado concentrado en esto y a la larga no es sostenible, lo sé. Así que busco algo más relajado a la larga, no me quiero quemar. Os sugiero pensar en esto.
> Igual estoy envalentonado porque con NXT me ha salido casi un por 3 en una semana...



Si buscas algo tranquilo Eth, luego haz una seleccion de monedas para el largo plazo.

El metodo para sacar cada dia o cada dos dias no es tan "cansino", pero si es verdad que necesitas estar al loro y tener tiempo libre...comprueba que la moneda en cuestion tenga buen volumen de movimiento diario y que el precio este bajando, marcas las lineas de soporte y resistencia, cuando veas que rebota en un soporte compras y pones el stop loss por un poco menos del precio de compra, luego vende en cuanto ganes de un 5 o un 10%.


----------



## MM Trainer (14 Jun 2017)

MM Trainer dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> una pregunta:
> 
> ...



Alguna alma caritativa puede responder a la segunda pregunta?


----------



## impacto (14 Jun 2017)

bizkaiarober dijo:


> Qué opináis de lo que se dice en este artículo?
> 
> Ether Price Analysis: The Bubble Will Pop
> 
> ...



Dentro de que puede pasar... estos articulo llevan saliendo desde que el ether llego a 50 o que incluso ya los había antes, lo peor de seguir algo y estar convencido de que va a fracasar, no es que ese algo triunfe, lo peor es ver la cara de tonto que se te queda porque tus creencias o prejuicios no te impidieron ver nada mas alla, y no te subiste al tren.. yo he visto a la directora financiera de una empresa defenderse con numeros ante un tema de retorno medioambiental.. como se justifica eso? miras muy cortas. Pero puede pasar, espero no quedarme yo con cara de tonto jejeje, cosa que dicho sea de paso tampoco me supondra una gran depresion.. estamos en primera fila ,y ahora si por fin, viendo como cambia todo..
:

---------- Post added 14-jun-2017 at 00:38 ----------




davitin dijo:


> Pero acaba de salir o llevaba tiempo?
> 
> Estando en el sexto puesto de capitalizacion, a 69 centavos y con menos de 3000 millones de monedas en circulacion podria ser que tuviese mucho recorrido aun...
> 
> Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk





juli dijo:


> En Taas , Pluton y Token Card me subí hace quizá un mes...Token card, desesperante...la solté, aunque me parece un productazo.
> 
> El asunto es que las cards & virtual cards chutarán cuando empeicena usarse, supongo. EL salto de calidad para la comunidad cripto es brutal y deberían ser productos súper comerciales, masivos.
> 
> ...



Coincido absolutamente con todo lo que decis a partir de aqui en el hilo, la verdad, Ojo IOTA, que aunque como a todas, yo prefiero que le vaya bien, y pinta a bicharraco asesino, su entrada (en los exchanges), me recuerda un poco en la salida a otros casos, pero este a escala gigante, hay que pensar que las Coins que tienen semejante capitalización y menos, TOP 15, tienen un recorrido mas o menos largo que han tenido que lastras e ir marcando sus victorias y sus cicatrices, y de pronto una idea ( grandísima idea; desde mi punto de vista,) se cuela ahí, por delante de Litecoin y Dash por ejemplo que tienen un LIBRO GRODISIMO ya, y entran ahí, por que la valoran así??

Explico mi forma de ver, lo que le ha pasado a IOTA y a otras y pasara a muchas y puede pasar en otros puntos otros ámbitos o con otras referencias, (es un factor que no siendo determinante si que suele demostrar un grado de influencia, salvo en Ether que por su volumen ya va un poco a su bola) siempre son valoraciones y opiniones personales, pero lo que creo le ha pasado a IOTA es que su valoración actual dista mucho del montante inicial recaudado en dólares , Y como quedo la distribución inicial en el sentido de que, al finalizar su ICO ya empezó a circular que su cotización se disparaba por que?? Por lo mismo que cuando BTC cae, o Bitcoin sube, de una manera exagerada, todas las altcoins en cierta medida se ven afectadas, no ya por el hecho generalizado de sus propios hipes, avances, descubrimientos y mejoras sino que al ser el, el referente de intercambio y valoración, al perder valoración, o ganarla, el valor en el intercambio puede verse variado pero, la moneda cambiada valdrá mas o menos, y si el Bitcoin tiene esa capacidad es porque ejerce de líder de mercado y de moneda de referencia, lo que no variara es ascenso o descenso de su valor intrinsico/FIAT 

Si yo te cambio Factom a 0.011 (Todo aplicable a ETH) BTC, y BTC vale 1000 Euros, en el definitivo paso a fíat te van a dar X euros, pero si el BTC vale 2000 Euros, te van a dar el doble de X euros, y el cambio se queda en criptolandia, en verdad no se si me explico, es algo sencillo que la gran mayoría lo da por hecho pero alguna vez me he encontrado gente que le ha costado razonarlo aunque al final siempre se acaba coincidiendo ,por la misma cantidad de Factom, tu haces el mismo cambio pero aun ganas el doble de “Dinero Fiat” siendo en este ejemplo que FACTOM se queda estático en la misma referencia 0.011, pero igualmente, si tu FACTOM vale X la referencia siempre va a ser con BTC, pero pesa el baremo del valor del dólar, si el BTC se revaloriza, la gran cantidad de monedas independientemente de su valor va a subir, porque el valor de intercambio es BTC y el como valor money se mueve también y de forma virulenta, esto sirve también con IOTA, siendo la capitalización de IOTA mucho menor, porque IOTAs hay los mismos, pero BTC invertidos también, y esos BTC valen mucho mas, luego los IOTAs hayan hecho lo que hayan hecho, independiendemente de que merezcan valer mas que seguramente ese sea también gran parte del mérito de la subida que se han marcado desde la ICO, pero aun así, tienen que valer mas… 

El problema de esa teoría es que… Obviamente no es real, la variedad del concepto es amplimisimo pero a efectos de valorar tu inversión, se resume como: El valor de tus BITCOINS es el que tenían en el momento que liberaste la oferta de tu moneda(soltaste la liquidez), es decir el valor de tus bitcoins en noviembre, por lo menos a efectos reales de precio ha de ser así, Por que? Porque por ejemplo, uno de los efectos de que aumentara la demanda de Bitcoins, fue que todos aquellos BTC digamos “vivos”, quedan congelados y sacados del flujo de liquidez, usados en aquel momento para pagar los tokens y luego, vuelta a la rueda, a que precio?? Cuanto entra y sale en la constante rueda?? quien maneja esos beneficios?? quien asume esas perdidas?? de verdad esto puede convertirse tranquilamente de un hazte con todas que se acaban.. a un: no te quedes con las ultimas... que no valen nada...??, luego conseguir un Bitcoin va a ser mas caro, es mas caro, pero vale realmente mas en si mismo? Como valor o es mas caro porque hay menos? 

Esa retroalimentación ,de tipo económica, normalmente no es buena… aunque aquí no vale lo establecido… ya hay menos, pero la pregunta que habría que hacerle a la gente de IOTA es… hubieseis recaudado la misma cantidad ahora?? E independimientemente de cual sea la respuesta la variable cambia, la oferta del reparto de monetaria, si esta definido, debe variar: Ascendiendo dicha cantidad de valor en dólares… Hubo un momento que el dolar estaba muy por encima del BTC, que nadie se olvide, y como tal puede volver a pasar.

Bitcoin, Ether o el Tether, se han ganado su valor en el mercado ( el Tether, siendo el valor que es, porque la gente lo acepta y lo usa gracias a los exchanges principalmente ( sino se basaría solo en la confianza de un grupo al final un tanto anárquico…)), porque IOTA sube de esa manera? Que ha hecho para merecerlo, ser una idea?? Una idea de 1.700 millones?? ideaca, teniendo en cuenta que aun no ha demostrado nada de fortaleza.

Haces la misma distribución de la oferta?? Porque tu haces la distribución de la cantidad total para el market cap calculado en aquel momento, tienes que tener la referencia del IOTA frente al dólar, no perdiendo la referencia del BTC, el BTC es lo que determina su valor porque es la moneda de cambio, la moneda que se usa como inversión para la distribución de los tokens, pero lcontra el mercado la diferencia tiene que ser el Dolar, y si el BTC se hunde, tu moneda se va a hundir con el?? O podrá manteniendo su valor en dólares, que pasaría con IOTA, si BTC cae a cero?? Como sistema no necesita a BTC, es mas no tiene blockchain, la referencia la han establecido los de dentro a razones de que la masa monetaria que se le inyecto, era Peter Parker y… ahora es Hulk.

Esto es también aplicable para los inversores, determinando el precio del momento, sabrás el coste de oportunidad concreto de no haber realizado la inversión y haber conservado la moneda, tu no puedes pretender que tus IOTAs suban porque valen BTC y BTC suba, no en el mismo sentido pero en otro tiempo por ejemplo esta inversión de 0.5 BTC en 44 ETH, ahora con 0.5 BTC compro 3, 0.5 BITCOIN 600 Moneros… 0.5 BTC… 350 DASH… Que hay que verla, esta claro, quien iba a perder un BTC en aquel momento… pero el que lo hizo… jajaja seguro que por aquí hay algun que otro astuto afortunado, mis felicitaciones a ellos, visionarios es la palabra que los define… a día de hoy… pero y si mañana con 0.5 BTC puedes comprar 250 ETH ?? Las tornas siempre pueden volver… aunque en este caso no apostaría por ello  

Yo creo que se llevaran un palito, pero también puede llegar y revolucionar las cosas jajajaj en criptolandia nunca se sabe pero vamos que… con los proyectazos que hay debajo de ellos en capitalización, es como que se han saltado muchos pasos en todos los aspectos, capitalizan más que Ether y Ripple juntos el uno de enero… muy hardcore, a veces pienso que todo esta, hasta barato, pero vamos que si es un nuevo paradigma ya me tragare mis palabras y parecera hasta barato (igual mañana ha doblado), porque entonces ni valor de BTC ni nada, ( Véase ETH jaja) Yo esto lo digo, porque entiendo que tiene mucho mas riesgo que otras opciones que hay por ahí…. Mas proyección? Puede ser, pero ese riesgo, teniendo por ahí abajo otras?? Es que abajo esta DASH( mirad objetivamente el camino de DASH y el de IOTA, es decir esta por encima de DASH en cap… y acaba de salir… Invertir en IOTA no es invertir en TaaS o invertir en Augur… ni siquiera invertir en Stratis, es meterte directo a rivalizar con NEM y ETC, de tu a tu, hoy… pasando por encima de Monero, Waves… demasiado bestial, de salida.. tan brutalmente bueno es IOTA?? Puede ser y por los que la tengas y la hayais llevado chapo, sombrero fuera, pero alguien me puede decir a cuanto esta en referencia con el valor de su ICO? No puede ser.. si acaba de salir… ojo con Tezos… miedo da… ”te dicen” que es el nuevo Ether y tienes a peña cambiando Ethers por tezos xdd.

Yo reconozco que no conozco ni entiendo del todo bien la potencialidad del proyecto, por lo tanto no estoy del todo seguro de la valoración, sobretodo en este caso sobre mi comentario, porque ademas la ICO de IOTA hace ya mucho que fue…yo hablaba de esta en concreto pero extrapolo, a un proceso comun en todas las ICOS que han sufrido la rev. De su moneda de entrada y como eso repercutia en su entrada en el mercado (pumpazos impresionantes, por ejemplo las primeras entradas al mercado de monedas poco maduras en 2014, muchos muchísimos se pillaron los dedos, yo incluido, luego lo que ha pasado ha mejorado aquellos pumpazos, pero hay unas cuantas coins que no se han acercado a sus primeros precios… y luego las arrastra y les hace bailar unas valoraciones que parece que a veces baila sola y de vez en cuando la saca a bailar el caballero Bitcoin de la mano y sube en su cohete… o lo arrastra para abajo, pero decide el.


----------



## p_pin (14 Jun 2017)

spala dijo:


> eso de los contratos como va?
> 
> si compras bitcoins ahi, puedes sacar bitcoins en algun momento? o nunca?



Los CFDS son para especular, ganar/perder entre la diferencia de precio de la compra y la venta. No dan derecho sobre el subyacente (para tener derecho de "ejercer" hay otros productos financieros, como los futuros o las opciones, no creo que exista ésto aun para btc)


----------



## juli (14 Jun 2017)

Minereum parece que deja decididamente el 200 y rompe los 10 pavos. ATH hoy.

Proyecto de minería ETH sui generis, especialito,pues...y radical en su emisión , para los amantes de los bajos floats / y no miro a nadie.../ :fiufiu:

Por cierto, chart sólido , alcista y compensadísimo a punto de caramelo para um pump que no se adivina hasta ahora que con su perfil podría se estratosférico... 

Coin dulce y pura aún, con un mes exacto. Si no hay truco, pinta moneda de culto...

---------- Post added 14-jun-2017 at 01:05 ----------

Acabo de reparar en que no sólo salen en los márgenes de precios que ellos mismos establecen, sino que incluso disponen de los timings para ir soltando segun aparezca gente dispuesta a tragar...e incluso tragar ellos mismos...con lo que, para empezar, la promo del top 10 por la jeta, la tienen resuelta. Casi nada al aparato.

Un ICO cualquiera va a aparecer la figura del ballenato DUMPER. ENtras en la ICO con una estimación realista, digamos de un X5 ...y cuando se liberen , sueltas una morterada a 4 chavos , desatas el pánico vendedor...y te pillas el quintuple a un x2 .

EN fin, en mi opinión , no sé, un mínimo de 10% de coins circuladas, si quieres cotización para buscar tu lugar bajo el sol...y si no, ICO entre fondos aportados y a correr.

O sea...vendes 1000 fucking coins de 2.800 millones...y presentas una empresa de 2000 kilos ? ..La opción menos realista entre la docena que se te puedan ocurrir a vuelapluma, sin duda alguna.


----------



## common sense (14 Jun 2017)

Bueno, pues hoy me he enterado de que era IOTA y muy a mi pesar, tarde. Lo he estado mirando tecnicamente a alto nivel y que maravilla.

No es blockchain, es tangle(grafo), esto es una diferente arquitectura de red distribuida. Esto es mas importante de lo que parece. Porque si esto es de verdad, es una evolucion de la blockchain, pues estariamos hablando de una nueva generacion de blockchain.
Lo que prometen: a cuantas mas transacciones hay en la red, mas rapidas son las confirmaciones.
No se pagan comisiones por transacciones, por lo tanto hace posibles micro transacciones. El mecanismo de consenso no esta decoupled de la red, si no que forma parte de ella.

Y ahora despues del rollo este, un poco de salsa. Mi prediccion para final de año, el top3 market cap(en orden alfabetico):
- Ether, IOTA, Ripple

** no tengo ni idea del orden
** si ya lo se, echais algo de menos en ese top


----------



## impacto (14 Jun 2017)

common sense dijo:


> Bueno, pues hoy me he enterado de que era IOTA y muy a mi pesar, tarde. Lo he estado mirando tecnicamente a alto nivel y que maravilla.
> 
> No es blockchain, es tangle(grafo), esto es una diferente arquitectura de red distribuida. Esto es mas importante de lo que parece. Porque si esto es de verdad, es una evolucion de la blockchain, pues estariamos hablando de una nueva generacion de blockchain.
> Lo que prometen: a cuantas mas transacciones hay en la red, mas rapidas son las confirmaciones.
> ...



Es eso, una maravilla, si funciona.
De todas maneras a nivel de especulacion, hasta que se confirme el nuevo paradigma, que le llega a la altura a Ripple, pues un x6 y jugandotela a que baje, Mucho riesgo por la perspectiva pese a las cosas que proteme. Nuevo Paradigma, jode quedarte fuera jajaja pero es lo que hay::


----------



## Chicosalchicha (14 Jun 2017)

Bancor, Iota...2 lamentos por quedarse fuera en solo 2 dias...mañana cual sera? Siempre hablais de q esto explota y no os estais viendo, cada dia algo nuevo y revolucionario? Me extraña..


----------



## juli (14 Jun 2017)

Te puedes creer que DGByte lleva 1/3 de subida desde mínimos del lunes ? Desde 0,026 y pico :: 


Si no hay barrida en 24 horas...es que están montando otro pump Por mucho holder que haya, no va a haber 1/3 de pecholatas que se jueguen la casa de mamá para cazar un rebote. Lees el hilo oficial y son chavales. Es sencillamente imposible. O es una bull trap , y me parece jugar con fuego pudioendo zumbar cualquier otra a la que la gente entrase sin repelús...o viene el enésimo arreón.

En fin...toca barrida, pero en ésta, si no la hay, es que ya están metiendo minas otra vez...de hecho, dejándolas desde ayer.

Sería increíble vamos...


----------



## davitin (14 Jun 2017)

common sense dijo:


> Bueno, pues hoy me he enterado de que era IOTA y muy a mi pesar, tarde. Lo he estado mirando tecnicamente a alto nivel y que maravilla.
> 
> No es blockchain, es tangle(grafo), esto es una diferente arquitectura de red distribuida. Esto es mas importante de lo que parece. Porque si esto es de verdad, es una evolucion de la blockchain, pues estariamos hablando de una nueva generacion de blockchain.
> Lo que prometen: a cuantas mas transacciones hay en la red, mas rapidas son las confirmaciones.
> ...



Pero que posibilidades tiene de dominar la escena algo asi cuabdo hay "cosas" con padrinos como eth?

Coño, si es que con las altcoins tenemos un nuevo paradigma cada semana.

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 14-jun-2017 at 00:04 ----------




Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Bancor, Iota...2 lamentos por quedarse fuera en solo 2 dias...mañana cual sera? Siempre hablais de q esto explota y no os estais viendo, cada dia algo nuevo y revolucionario? Me extraña..



Te puedes acoplar ahora, esos dos sistemas acaban de nacer, como aquel que dice.

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Morsa (14 Jun 2017)

Si tuvimos la noticia de Bill Gates usando Stellar para ayudar a África, atención a la noticia que es portada de menéame:

La ONU usa Ethereum para enviar dinero a los refugiados

Parece que Vitalik se está ganando el sueldo con la promoción/validación de los estamentos más rancios del planeta.

Obviamente en los comments la bronca de burbuja sí/ burbuja no/ Yo prefiero bocadillos


PD- Ver a BTC con estas cifras de dominance también son terrenos inexplorados.. suerte con lo que venga.


----------



## davitin (14 Jun 2017)

Ethereum Classic a 21, por primera vez (al menos que yo sepa)...esta mañana se me paso por la cabeza vender las etc que tengo y comprar eth con ellas...pero coño, me sabe mal, van subiendo aunque muy lentamente, de todos modos, no se hasta donde llegara etc, ya esta muy desligada de eth.


----------



## spala (14 Jun 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Los CFDS son para especular, ganar/perder entre la diferencia de precio de la compra y la venta. No dan derecho sobre el subyacente (para tener derecho de "ejercer" hay otros productos financieros, como los futuros o las opciones, no creo que exista ésto aun para btc)



osea que esos no hacen subir o bajar el precio, sino parece mas un sitio de "apuestas" 
a parte, como selecciona el marcado de bitcoin para coger el precio? tendrán q poner de donde sacan el precio actual no?


----------



## Helios_pc (14 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> ............................................ ?
> ..................
> ........................ € .............45 + 5..............
> ....................................................
> ...



?????

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## impacto (14 Jun 2017)

joder la ICO de Orocrypt, vaya locura, ni 3 minutos, ni reparto ni pollas en vinagre... para variar...


----------



## spala (14 Jun 2017)

alguien entiende que es un token?

parece como una representacion monetaria¿?


----------



## Kondarra (14 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> No la tengo en seguimiento ahora.
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-jun-2017 at 00:00 ----------
> 
> ...





¿Y alguna te pita?


----------



## ElFarySeo (14 Jun 2017)

Yo quiero entrar en alguna ICO interesante y con proyecto. Hay mucho por ahí... teneis algo a la vista?


----------



## orbeo (14 Jun 2017)

Tengo unos euros en Coinbase, la idea es mandar todo a Kraken para repartirlo en varias alts, compro btc o eth para hacer el envío?

Nunca he enviado eth, llegará más rápido y con menos comisión que si envío btc?


----------



## Claudius (14 Jun 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Los CFDS son para especular, ganar/perder entre la diferencia de precio de la compra y la venta. *No dan derecho sobre el subyacente *(para tener derecho de "ejercer" hay otros productos financieros, como los futuros o las opciones, no creo que exista ésto aun para btc)



Después de leer a los compañeros que han opinado sobre el tema. Así es, totalmente de acuerdo un pequeño detalle, ya que estamos en hilo especulativo si yo quiero invertir como un Atún o más arriba, no como una sardina, y desde el mero punto de vista de especulador de un activo en cartera de los brokers que os pongo. No hubiera sido mala opción, abrir un contrato por diferencias en Diciembre (rally) 
:fiufiu: :rolleye:

Plus500: Cómo operar bitcoins con CFDs - Rankia

Bitcoin | Invetir en bolsa bitcoin | IG España
Plus500 | Materias primas | Bitcoin | BTCUSD

Ambos, siendo 'chiringuitos' pero con regulación desde los estados dónde operan IG UK (qué como buen burbujero.info se debería de conocer..)

Por si alguno no me ha captado.. si metiste 50.000 eur. en CFDS en noviembre, ( a 700+-) echad la cuenta..

ahh! En sucio FIAT, sin tener que andar con historias. 

Ahh! Y el 1 de Agosto se pueden abrir cortos, en sucio FIAT por si toca la flauta..


De nada.. 
8:

---------- Post added 14-jun-2017 at 09:59 ----------




Kondarra dijo:


> ¿Y alguna te pita?



Of course..
8:
Pero no están al 85% aún.. aunque una muy cerca, y como me dijo un compañero con mucho criterio, a ver si digo esto, y 'se me cree' y luego resulta lo contrario.., y se me tira la culpa y me dejó dubitativo..

Y tengo que pensar, despues de lo que me dijo impacto, de mi tono engreído? a lo mejor tiene razón.. (es lo que tiene ser taoista..)


----------



## Ladrillófilo (14 Jun 2017)

No paran de salirme anuncios de la ICO de SONM por todos lados jejeje


----------



## Claudius (14 Jun 2017)

Brave: claves de un navegador que ha puesto de moda las inversiones con criptomoneda


----------



## Carpenter (14 Jun 2017)

Ojo con IOTA, el concepto es muy interesante, pero igual que NXT en su día, sale infladísima al mercado y la presión vendedora puede ser un lastre continuo a medida que sus poseedores vayan haciendo caja. Se ve que el pump de NXT de ayer fue más conmemorativo que otra cosa, o para darse publicidad, ya que son obra del mismo desarrollador.


----------



## tio_argyle (14 Jun 2017)

Los que entendéis de análisis... como veis el gráfico de ETC ahora mismo para meter unas fichas?


----------



## Pirro (14 Jun 2017)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> No paran de salirme anuncios de la ICO de SONM por todos lados jejeje



Pues piensa que nadie gasta dinero en repartir beneficios pero sí en encasquetar pérdidas.

Cuando la ICO se publicita, malo. El producto es la propia ICO.


----------



## p_pin (14 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Después de leer a los compañeros que han opinado sobre el tema. Así es, totalmente de acuerdo un pequeño detalle, ya que estamos en hilo especulativo si yo quiero invertir como un Atún o más arriba, no como una sardina, y desde el mero punto de vista de especulador de un activo en cartera de los brokers que os pongo. No hubiera sido mala opción, abrir un contrato por diferencias en Diciembre (rally)
> :fiufiu: :rolleye:
> 
> *Ahh! Y el 1 de Agosto se pueden abrir cortos, en sucio FIAT por si toca la flauta..*



A mi ésto que señalo me parece una mala noticia, muy mala, si se confirma

Me parece un mecanismo perfecto para cortar las alas a las criptos que a determinados mandamases y entidades financieras no les "agraden", y para ello usen a su antojo los cortos con su "barra libre de fiat" vía impresora


----------



## digipl (14 Jun 2017)

No se muy bien lo algunos piensan que es IOTA pero, por su topologia y características, no es un sistema comparable a bitcoin o ETH. Ni incluso a Maidsafe. Su campo, tal y como su nombre indica, me parece circunscrito a redes IOT donde la información enviada no es crítica, pero donde prime el que pueda ser gratuita. Ademas tiene problemas de escalabilidad por lo que, de usarse, tenderá mas a la existencia de muchas redes diferentes que una sola red central.

El problema con una topologia como la que posee IOTA es que su escalado es muy problemático ya que no posee ningún sistema de estructuración. Eso hace que el tiempo de trasmisión aumenta exponencialmente con el numero de nodos.

Si os leéis su paper podéis ver un gráfico en la página 14 donde se ve se puede ver este crecimiento exponencial.

Otro problema del que su paper no hace ni mención son los problemas derivados de cualquier red descentralizada donde los nodos van y vienen continuamente y que necesitan de un sistema y de un tiempo de reestructuración.

Tampoco existe ningún sistema que asegure que la transacción se ha realizado por lo que nos vamos a encontrar con que un porcentaje importante de transacciones no se realizan. De hecho los test muestran que casi un 8% no se confirman.

No es de extrañar que al final los resultados prácticos reales, tal y como se puede ver en los test realizados, sean bastante mediocres, inferiores incluso a los del bitcoin. Con el problema añadido que aumentarían mas cuanto mas grande se hiciera la red.








Tenéis mas test aquí:

April Report #3


----------



## Nexdoor (14 Jun 2017)

como veis el sys y el MAID¿?


----------



## 1auno (14 Jun 2017)

digipl dijo:


> *No es de extrañar que al final los resultados prácticos reales, tal y como se puede ver en los test realizados, sean bastante mediocres, inferiores incluso a los del bitcoin.* Con el problema añadido que aumentarían mas cuanto mas grande se hiciera la red.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









En pocas semanas sacarán un report de más simulaciones y stress test hechos en colaboración con universidades y algún partner que aún no se conoce públicamente.

_We have been conducting numerous different stresstests lately to demonstrate and confirm the scalability capability of IOTA. So far we have achieved a higher throughput than any other public distributed ledger in history. A full report, as well as a much larger stresstest in collaboration with 2 large corporates will take place soon to truly highlight just how well IOTA scales._


----------



## impacto (14 Jun 2017)

Enserio, muchisimo ojo al operador PLUS500 y a sus "practicas" yo los deje en mayo de 2016, pero son de lejos lo peor del mundo en CFDs y sus politicas bananeras te pueden dar la sensacion de haber caido en una trampa, en la que te pueden trasquilar. PLUS500 cierra con limites las posiciones ( para ganancias, no para perdidas) o por lo menos, mientras yo he operado con ellos lo hacian así, es decir tu inviertes un dia en BTC y esa orden tiene un limite (primeramente temporal, algo que tu asumes en las condiciones, pero que no esta bien explicado ( es como letra pequeña))

Resumidas cuentas, los CFDs son una opción para ir más fuerte, pero un peligro porque puedes palmar mucho más, YO deje de operar con PLUS 500 porque en una operacion a subida siguiendo pips en la apertura de mercado del Yen me comi la posición y abrieron instantaneamente a mucho menos, al ser CFDs cargas tu la perdida, peor en mi caso, mi cuenta se puso 600 pavos en negativo, que gracias a Dios, Como yo sabia que no iba a pagar, acabaron y repito gracias a Dios ( me podia haber dejado en minutos la caja entera) al final solo perdidas de 150 ( momento en el que cerre, sobretodo por el miedo o el por siacaso a una reclamacion judicial), pero incluso me metieron en las listas de morosos (ASNEF y CIRBE), acuerdo negociado y les pague 50 euros para liquidar la cuenta.. y los hsdlagp todavia me envian ofertas de 100 euros gratis ( que no son gratis)... OJO CON PLUS500, lo peor que hay, por lo menos que yo conozca. AUnque no opero con ellos desde principios de 2016.. igual ahora han cambiado:XX::XX: jajaajajajaj


----------



## juli (14 Jun 2017)

1auno dijo:


> En pocas semanas sacarán un report de más simulaciones y stress test hechos en colaboración con universidades y algún partner que aún no se conoce públicamente.



Sí, pero mientras tanto, 2 mil millones de coins a casi un pavo y chupando el preferente lineal mundial del top ten cripto en plan Marylinn.

Absolutamente injustificable.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (14 Jun 2017)

impacto dijo:


> Enserio, muchisimo ojo al operador PLUS500 y a sus "practicas" yo los deje en mayo de 2016, pero son de lejos lo peor del mundo en CFDs y sus politicas bananeras te pueden dar la sensacion de haber caido en una trampa, en la que te pueden trasquilar. PLUS500 cierra con limites las posiciones ( para ganancias, no para perdidas) o por lo menos, mientras yo he operado con ellos lo hacian así, es decir tu inviertes un dia en BTC y esa orden tiene un limite (primeramente temporal, algo que tu asumes en las condiciones, pero que no esta bien explicado ( es como letra pequeña))
> 
> Resumidas cuentas, los CFDs son una opción para ir más fuerte, pero un peligro porque puedes palmar mucho más, YO deje de operar con PLUS 500 porque en una operacion a subida siguiendo pips en la apertura de mercado del Yen me comi la posición y abrieron instantaneamente a mucho menos, al ser CFDs cargas tu la perdida, peor en mi caso, mi cuenta se puso 600 pavos en negativo, que gracias a Dios, Como yo sabia que no iba a pagar, acabaron y repito gracias a Dios ( me podia haber dejado en minutos la caja entera) al final solo perdidas de 150 ( momento en el que cerre, sobretodo por el miedo o el por siacaso a una reclamacion judicial), pero incluso me metieron en las listas de morosos (ASNEF y CIRBE), acuerdo negociado y les pague 50 euros para liquidar la cuenta.. y los hsdlagp todavia me envian ofertas de 100 euros gratis ( que no son gratis)... OJO CON PLUS500, lo peor que hay, por lo menos que yo conozca. AUnque no opero con ellos desde principios de 2016.. igual ahora han cambiado:XX::XX: jajaajajajaj




Tengo un conocido que tiene toda su inversión de ETH ahi y cada 2x3 dice que se vuelve loco con lo volatil que es..:XX:::

Que igual en un dia pasa de estar a 250 a bajar a 150 y de repente subir a 300( vamos, que es algo como lo que dices, que los beneficios , en su mayoria se los quedan ellos)


----------



## digipl (14 Jun 2017)

1auno dijo:


> En pocas semanas sacarán un report de más simulaciones y stress test hechos en colaboración con universidades y algún partner que aún no se conoce públicamente.



Con solo 250 nodos y el 30% de las transacciones sin confirmar comprenderás que algunos no tengamos demasiada fe.

Si aceptara centenares de miles de nodos y el 100% de las transacciones el sistema se podría considerar. Pero con estos números la realidad es que no vale para mucho.


----------



## Kondarra (14 Jun 2017)

¿Trasvase de ETH hacia XRP?


----------



## Albertezz (14 Jun 2017)

que os parece mi cartera? creeis que acabaré el año ganando dinero?

30% waves, 30%wings, el resto entre shift e ioc


----------



## Kondarra (14 Jun 2017)

Bancor a 0,04 BTC ahora mismo en Hitbtc. Echad cuentas...


----------



## 1auno (14 Jun 2017)

digipl dijo:


> Con solo 250 nodos y el 30% de las transacciones sin confirmar comprenderás que algunos no tengamos demasiada fe.
> 
> Si aceptara centenares de miles de nodos y el 100% de las transacciones el sistema se podría considerar. Pero con estos números la realidad es que no vale para mucho.



La idea es que el número de nodos crezca indefinida y orgánicamente según monten nodos las personas o empresas que quieran usar la red. 

Es ridículo criticar que 250 nodos sea un fail cómo si eso fuera el tope que tendrá, cuando es simplemente un entorno de test. Y no es un entorno ficticio o simulaciones de montarse pajaritos que hacen muchas, que luego en la práctica no funcionan. Aquí los tests son la red funcionando realmente.

Pronto habrá más info sobre este tema.


----------



## impacto (14 Jun 2017)

puta chapuza orocryp, el que quiera acabno de recibir mail ,aun esta a tiempo


----------



## spala (14 Jun 2017)

impacto dijo:


> puta chapuza orocryp, el que quiera acabno de recibir mail ,aun esta a tiempo



quien conoce esa mierda?
nos estamos quitando el dinero entre nosotros al final

---------- Post added 14-jun-2017 at 15:19 ----------




Kondarra dijo:


> Bancor a 0,04 BTC ahora mismo en Hitbtc. Echad cuentas...



a mas d 100$ el token de Bancor? pero si acaba de salir, venga hombre...


----------



## Albertezz (14 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Bancor a 0,04 BTC ahora mismo en Hitbtc. Echad cuentas...



a cuanto estaba en la ico?


----------



## spala (14 Jun 2017)

en bitcointalk han publicado algunos cálculos, los de bancor se han agenciado el 50% de los tokens, tela.


----------



## impacto (14 Jun 2017)

spala dijo:


> quien conoce esa mierda?
> nos estamos quitando el dinero entre nosotros al final
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-jun-2017 at 15:19 ----------
> ...



Pues ya estan 62 ORC mas 3 de Regalo jajaja, Es Xaurum o DigixDao, menos recorrido, pero mas posibilidades, yo no entre ne Bancor, ni entrare en ninguna ICO nueva, pero esta tiene pinta de irse a la luna... LOS RESIDENTES EN US, NO PUEDEN ENTRAR en la ICO, parece una tonteria... pero te estas quitando a muchisima competencia por la cara, si no pueden entrar los US citizen te pueden estar lanzando un mensaje de... tongo tongo... pero en realidad, yo creo que tiene mas que ver con la ley panameña que por las propias caracteristicas de la moneda ( quien impedira a un US comprar tokens una vez salgan a los exchanges?? No se, fiarme, ni medio pelo, pero con una emision tan tan corta, un proyecto, digamos... interesante ( Entre tambien en DIGIXDAO cuando cotizaba a 14.5, estuvo tiempo por abajo, pero yo vendi a 44... y aun me arrepiento) jajajaj lo que hablamos siempre... esto solo es otro tren que sale, puede estrellarse, o puede irse a la luna, es tambien la gracia de esto en parte, son inversiones simbolicas, que pueden alcanzar precios de locura.

Edito y añado: Lo mejor que tiene OROCRIPT, como Digix o Xaurum, esque tus tokens los respalda algo fisico, como otros Tokens, y no un proyecto o una idea.. como muchos otros tokens...


----------



## spala (14 Jun 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> a cuanto estaba en la ico?



pues 1 ETH = 100 BNT


considerando ETH a 400$ (que es menos)
pues a 4$ el token de bancor en la ICO 

han multiplicado el precio por 25 xDDDDD


----------



## impacto (14 Jun 2017)

spala dijo:


> en bitcointalk han publicado algunos cálculos, los de bancor se han agenciado el 50% de los tokens, tela.



Los de OROCrypt aun más jjajajaja ( sobre 56%) pero es que si una ICO pone 80-90 a la venta.... DUDA y DESCONFIA... estara justificado, todos quieren hacerse rico con su producto, pero aun asi, quedarse con un buen trozo del pastel, quieres un reparto divertido, mira el de VOX jajajaja y aqui estoy con mis 3.500 VOX, que no se si valen algo, no valen nada o si en algun momento han valido o valdran algo... jajajaj


----------



## Eurocrack (14 Jun 2017)

Alguien va a entrar en la ICO de SONM de mañana?


----------



## Chicosalchicha (14 Jun 2017)

spala dijo:


> pues 1 ETH = 100 BNT
> 
> 
> considerando ETH a 400$ (que es menos)
> ...



No creo q mucha genre estw diapuesta a pagar eso, pero bueno..alla ellos.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (14 Jun 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> No creo q mucha genre estw diapuesta a pagar eso, pero bueno..alla ellos.




Bancor Network BNT to Bitcoin BTC Exchange / HitBTC

SI vas a ICO y miras volumen de transacciones verás que son 39 BTC, osea unos 105.000$, no es mucho para este mundillo pero no parece que haya sido solo 4 gatos.

Me sorprende la subida bestial del Ico de ZRC, el cual ha subido aun más que el de Bancor (en Hibtc) (algún loco ha pagado 100 veces su valor en el ICO), aunque ZRC con menos volumen que Bancor.

La semana que viene cuando salgan al mercado saldremos de dudas.

Yo ahora me maldigo por haber solo comprado 10 míseros Bancor, probé de hacer una segunda transacción pero me la rechazaron, pregunté si solo se permitía una transacción por wallet pero nadie me respondió


----------



## spala (14 Jun 2017)

los tokens no se pueden mover hasta pasados 1 semana
las ordenes de venta de hitbtc son del propio hitbtc,
ellos habran comprado una cantidad indecente de tokens,
y los ponen a la venta por ahora en forma de "quedo a deber" ya que no los pueden mover aún,


----------



## juli (14 Jun 2017)

spala dijo:


> pues 1 ETH = 100 BNT
> 
> 
> considerando ETH a 400$ (que es menos)
> ...



25 millonazos para Taas...12,50 a repartir este trimestre + 6,25 reinvertidos a la saca común. Pastrollón.

Y compadreo & trato preferencial entre ambos en adelante pregonaron publicamente el otro día. Que el resto de himbersiones vaya en esa línea , ICOs de enjundia y morterada por delante...de suponer. En su hilo de btctalk sueltan algunas , a los foreros que suelen estar pendientes de ello igual les dice algo.

El otro día pensaba que como no haya timo en Taas, se puede vover un lobby cripto de referencia para fin de año. Espero que permitan reinvertir dividendos a holders con caracter preferencial.

En fin...la verdad es que el desbarre y chanchulleo es ya de creerte cualquier cosa. Mil veces lo cambiaba por minimizar estos barridos a algo masticable y dejar crecer proyectos curiosos, que se ven y no pocos...pero a guillotina cada cuarto de hora, como que no. 

Ha perdido mucho encanto ésto, una pena.


----------



## spala (14 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Bancor Network BNT to Bitcoin BTC Exchange / HitBTC
> 
> SI vas a ICO y miras volumen de transacciones verás que son 39 BTC, osea unos 105.000$, no es mucho para este mundillo pero no parece que haya sido solo 4 gatos.
> 
> ...



yo iba a comprar un par de bancors pero se me jodió, metieron un ddos al exchanger y no pude moverlo en horas, una putada, hay q estar preparado y listo para mover el dinero, o sino te quedas en el lodo.

la semana q viene veremos q precio real coge bancor en los exchangers, seguramente sera mucho menos,


----------



## impacto (14 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> 25 millonazos para Taas...12,50 a repartir este trimestre + 6,25 reinvertidos a la saca común. Pastrollón.
> 
> Y compadreo & trato preferencial entre ambos en adelante pregonaron publicamente el otro día. Que el resto de himbersiones vaya en esa línea , ICOs de enjundia y morterada por delante...de suponer. En su hilo de btctalk sueltan algunas , a los foreros que suelen estar pendientes de ello igual les dice algo.
> 
> ...



Conoces metodos y los porcentajes exactos?? Es royo dividendo?? Lo puedes explicar porfa?? Reconozco que no he tenido el suficiente tiempo para investigar TaaS a fondo fondo, y tengo limitaciones a la hora de valorar del todo el proyecto, yo ya he descartado que nada que este en la Red Ethereum sea SCAM, puede ser que se vaya a pique, pero... timazo?? Lo dudo, y si lo fuera, la red salvo al DAO, en este caso por fallas de seguridad, pero demostro que al final es tan fuerte en comparacion con sus hijas, que puede salvar a cuaquiera sin notarlo de una forma exagerada. Lo lastrara ( El DAO no vale de referencia, porque era la primera y mas grande y ambiciosa de sus hijas) pero no creo que pueda ( UNA SOLO, mas habria de verse) con su propia Red, parece que no, pero a pesar de que POLO la quiera Hundir ( tiran los precios) Ethereum es, cada dia, mas fuerte.


----------



## davitin (14 Jun 2017)

Llegan las rebajas a ethereum.


----------



## juli (14 Jun 2017)

impacto dijo:


> Conoces metodos y los porcentajes exactos?? Es royo dividendo?? Lo puedes explicar porfa?? Reconozco que no he tenido el suficiente tiempo para investigar TaaS a fondo fondo, y tengo limitaciones a la hora de valorar del todo el proyecto, yo ya he descartado que nada que este en la Red Ethereum sea SCAM, puede ser que se vaya a pique, pero... timazo?? Lo dudo, y si lo fuera, la red salvo al DAO, en este caso por fallas de seguridad, pero demostro que al final es tan fuerte en comparacion con sus hijas, que puede salvar a cuaquiera sin notarlo de una forma exagerada. Lo lastrara ( El DAO no vale de referencia, porque era la primera y mas grande y ambiciosa de sus hijas) pero no creo que pueda ( UNA SOLO, mas habria de verse) con su propia Red, parece que no, pero a pesar de que POLO la quiera Hundir ( tiran los precios) Ethereum es, cada dia, mas fuerte.



Nope...y son basante herméticos y/o diplomáticos en ello, es un punto de controversia constante en su hilo de btctalk. 

Yo creo que es un aspecto que requiere discreción y el primer trimestre, de novatos, más. Querrán tirarse el pisto y empezar con buen pie y buen reparto ...autobombo de 1ª.

Las acusaciones de SCAM están en TODOS y cada uno de los hilos oficiales de cada coin...igual que los CMs lamebotas del proyecto. Ahí , cada cual, pues no hay manera.

Al final, es todo ir sacando cosillas en claro, valorar y jugárela. Pero es qe pensándolo bien, muchas dinámicas habituales en todo esto son de un riesgo e inconsistencia que jamás aplicaríamos en otros affaires. Por otra parte, su hilo está bastante bie atendido, ponen ojos y vcara a su proyecto, como el comunicado de compadreo con bankor del otro día...no sé. En principio, me espero, porqué no, desconexiones en todo este inicio...pero a mangoneo directo no suena demasiado, la verdad...más bien a proyecto curioso y atendido.

Mira el hilo de btc, seguro que sacas más cosas en claro que yo. El planteamiento, la verdad es que es espléndido.


*edito* : perdona, que algo - poco - ya sé...general, pero significativo a grandes trazos.

Reparto trimestral del 50% de beneficios - a tu wallet, supongo y creo que en ETH - / de éstos sí que no se quejará mamá /. Un 25% , al bote, junto con el 100% de la base himbersora, que se ampiaría. 

Y otro 25% de beneficios...para ellos. 

Al fin y al cabo : Un 25% para pagar un equipo de ejpertos...más la posible revalorización del token. / yo, esas condiciones se las aceptaría a un buen gestor a título particular sin problemas, vamos / Si funciona, puede ser demencial.

Pero piano, piano...


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (14 Jun 2017)

¿Además de TaaS hay alguna otra cripto que de dividendo?


----------



## impacto (14 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Llegan las rebajas a ethereum.



No hay nada como entrar o pagar en una ICO, un ratillo antes de que abran las tiendas... En plenas rebajas, lo miras todo con recelo... jajajaj el entorno esta contra ti... Tu dinero vale menos, y logicamente te dan menos Tokens... Culpables? TODOS jajajaja
Cada vez estoy pensando más en dejar de holdear en general, llevamos dos semanas, que lo que suben bien y escalonadamente, se van en dentelladas del 7% la hora y cosas así... no hay forma de mantener un plan o una estabilidad porque te come psicologicamente, hace nada 5 Euros en PesetaCOin se habian convertido en 1200, vendo 300E, y me quedan 900... hoy apenas son 400... es decir, menos mal que fui listo en vender 300 o por el contrario... que tonto fui por no venderlo todo??.. Que es lo que soy lo primero?? o lo segundo??Un poco de todo ?? Que facil es hablar por experiencia y que dificil es tomar decisiones en base a tus convicciones... jajaja

---------- Post added 14-jun-2017 at 17:06 ----------

Añado: si salgo a vender yo de golpe todas las pesetacoins que me quedan, hundo el precio... yo solo....


----------



## juli (14 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> ¿Además de TaaS hay alguna otra cripto que de dividendo?



Creo que esta mañana he visto una, pero habría de repasar, estaba liado con varias cosas...

Si tal, te lo comento...


----------



## impacto (14 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> *edito* : perdona, que algo - poco - ya sé...general, pero significativo a grandes trazos.
> 
> Reparto trimestral del 50% de beneficios - a tu wallet, supongo y creo que en ETH - / de éstos sí que no se quejará mamá /. Un 25% , al bote, junto con el 100% de la base himbersora, que se ampiaría.
> 
> ...



Lo mirare esta noche, la boquita aguita, por cierto, para el que pregunta lo de las coins con Beneficios/ dividendos, para nada, hay unas cuantas. No se si estilo igual TaaS, pero pueden extrapolarse con doblaje de oferta, o disposición por posesion ( royo ARD-NXT y su token futuro que emitira en breves)

---------- Post added 14-jun-2017 at 17:15 ----------

TKN tambien intento el comadreo con Bancor... pero algo le pasa a esta coin, me tiene desesperado, demuestra lo dificil que es salir de un encasillamiento, aunque todo el mundo crea que tienes algo que aportar.. jajaja


----------



## tio_argyle (14 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Creo que esta mañana he visto una, pero habría de repasar, estaba liado con varias cosas...
> 
> Si tal, te lo comento...



Juli, donde guardas los TAAS?
En myetherwallet es buena opción?


----------



## juli (14 Jun 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Juli, donde guardas los TAAS?
> En myetherwallet es buena opción?



Buena opción, Mist y multifirma.

Estresante y complicado, contratos, etc ...pero bueno, más tranquilidad.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (14 Jun 2017)

Eurocrack dijo:


> Alguien va a entrar en la ICO de SONM de mañana?



Yo le meteré unas cuantas fichas. Tiene buena pinta así en líneas generales.


----------



## juli (14 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Yo le meteré unas cuantas fichas. Tiene buena pinta así en líneas generales.



Si te animas a comentar algo por encima en hilo de Icos, se agradece...

Yo me he registardo y todo...pero me he quedado parado en su smart contract de github :


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (14 Jun 2017)

Tarde para comprar sin IVA señores, y parece que va a ser a precios muy reducidos, tengo la caña, tiritando.


----------



## tio_argyle (14 Jun 2017)

Artículo (en inglés) interesante sobre el negocio que están haciendo con las ICOs y la "burbuja" que están creando alrededor de Ethereum.
I was wrong about Ethereum


----------



## orbeo (14 Jun 2017)

BTC y ETH siguiendo el mismo patrón


----------



## impacto (14 Jun 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Artículo (en inglés) interesante sobre el negocio que están haciendo con las ICOs y la "burbuja" que están creando alrededor de Ethereum.
> I was wrong about Ethereum



Incongruencia sobre incongruencia, punto de conflicto sobre punto de conflicto, y en el analisis tecnico se pierde hasta el punto de ver la paja en el OJO AJENO, pero no ve la pedazo VIGA que tiene en el PROPIO.

Otro hater de ETH y Vitalik más, ( encima dice que es el culpable de esto- por omision será, no??) tiene razon en todo lo que dice, pero las justificaciones que da de lo que pasara no se ajustan a una realidad objetiva, es su escenario subjetivo el que viste a la princesa. Davitin te dirá que el ETH llega a 1500 a final de año, Quien vestirá mañana a la princesa?.. Si la viste un mendigo, parecera una mendiga, si la viste un rico, parecera una princesa... Quien vestira mañana a la princesa??

PD: la frase de que el ha ganado mucha pasta tradeando con ETH, esa no se les escapa nunca jajajajja

EDITO: Lo más destacable y punible desde mi punto de vista es el primer parrafo de las conclusiones... pero yo no soy objetivo en esto, por eso algunas ICOs me gustan y otras no.. independientemente de los proyectos que alberguen ( en ese parrafo le doy toda la razon e invitaria a la reflexion)

PARRAFO: 
If you’re an actual developer, be realistic and honest with your investors. Do you really ever need more than $5 mill? Finish a MVP first and then do a tokensale, if you really really need to do an ICO. Plenty of rich crypto investors and traders now that would love to be part of your project and who would be happy to just invest for equity. Yes, it will probably be less than what you can get in an ICO, but at least you didn’t sell out and it shows you actually really care about your product/service/…


----------



## Divad (14 Jun 2017)

Partiendo de la base que el juego ha sido creado por un fantasma y sus "amigos"... Bitcoin dando la cara contra la estafa fiduciaria. Mientras tanto las ratas "listas" se van del FIAT a ETH u otras,.....

Ahora, dentro del juego me tengo que creer que otra critpto diferente a ETH será la que joderá a los "listos"? ::

Seguirá la especulación mientras no se adjudique el trono. Todas las ilusiones creadas tendrán sus corridas, disfrutadlas 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (14 Jun 2017)

Coño, ahora eth ya no es la preferida?

de un dia para otro, hoyga.


----------



## djun (14 Jun 2017)

Sube una top 3 tan solo un 7 o 9% y casi todas las demas criptos bajan a plomo. Esto no me parece normal. ¿Ahora estamos haciendo Cash? O todos confian solo en Ripple? 

Este fenómeno se esta repitiendo cada poco. Seguro que dentro de unas horas volverá a estar todo en verde, pero ¿alguien sabe interpretar que está pasando?. ¿No deciamos que hay un volumen enorme de dinero FIAT que tiene que entrar al mercado de las criptos? ¿Como son posibles estas bajadas tan generalizadas exceptuando una pequeña subida de una top 3?


----------



## danjian (14 Jun 2017)

djun dijo:


> Sube una top 3 tan solo un 7 o 9% y casi todas las demas criptos bajan a plomo. Esto no me parece normal. ¿Ahora estamos haciendo Cash? O todos confian solo en Ripple?
> 
> Este fenómeno se esta repitiendo cada poco. Seguro que dentro de unas horas volverá a estar todo en verde, pero ¿alguien sabe interpretar que está pasando?. ¿No deciamos que hay un volumen enorme de dinero FIAT que tiene que entrar al mercado de las criptos? ¿Como son posibles estas bajadas tan generalizadas exceptuando una pequeña subida de una top 3?



Ripple lleva semanas bajando mientras las demás subían y hacían ATH, es normal que bajen más que ripple, De hecho a ripple le toca subir ya:fiufiu:


----------



## tio_argyle (14 Jun 2017)

impacto dijo:


> Incongruencia sobre incongruencia, punto de conflicto sobre punto de conflicto, y en el analisis tecnico se pierde hasta el punto de ver la paja en el OJO AJENO, pero no ve la pedazo VIGA que tiene en el PROPIO.
> 
> Otro hater de ETH y Vitalik más, ( encima dice que es el culpable de esto- por omision será, no??) tiene razon en todo lo que dice, pero las justificaciones que da de lo que pasara no se ajustan a una realidad objetiva, es su escenario subjetivo el que viste a la princesa. Davitin te dirá que el ETH llega a 1500 a final de año, Quien vestirá mañana a la princesa?.. Si la viste un mendigo, parecera una mendiga, si la viste un rico, parecera una princesa... Quien vestira mañana a la princesa??
> 
> ...



Puse este artículo de ETH y las ICOS porque algo de razón tiene (sobre todo en el tema de las ICOs). Que conste que 40% de mi cartera es ETH, no me toméis por un hater, solo que de vez en cuando me gusta leer información "del otro lado" para seguir pensando que no todo el monte es orégano.


----------



## djun (14 Jun 2017)

danjian dijo:


> Ripple lleva semanas bajando mientras las demás subían y hacían ATH, es normal que bajen más que ripple, De hecho a ripple le toca subir ya:fiufiu:



Sí, pero ¿hacía donde fluye la capitalización general de las criptos? Porque una pequeña subida de Ripple, no se compensa con todo el resto de coins que están bajando a plomo. Esto significa que en general, aunque Ripple suba un poco, la capitalización de las criptos baja. 

Este es un mercado muy inmaduro, pero estos movimientos arbitrarios y sin sentido, donde en pocas horas todos suben y pocas horas despues casi todos bajan... No sé, puesto que esto sucede de manera reiterada creo que hay alguna manipulación que no sé a quien beneficia.


----------



## Pirro (14 Jun 2017)

Para quién no lo recuerde, en Diciembre de 2013 Bitcoin hizo un ATH que no fue superado hasta hace escasas semanas, más de 3 años de travesía en el desierto para muchos. Y por aquel entonces no existían los problemas de saturación de la red ni estaban al borde de un hardfork.

Quizá eso no le pase a ETH y siga subiendo y rompiendo ATHs indefinidamente, pero en el fondo de vuestro corazón ¿lo creeis de verdad o sólo lo deseais? Divad sostiene que "los listos" están comprando ETH a saco y puede ser, sin duda. Pero tengo claro que detrás de esos listos hay "uberlistos" vendiéndoles a los listos ETH a más de $350 e ICOS, muchas ICOS.

Lo mismo me equivoco --y ojo, estar equivocado significaría que mi escaso, patrimonio agrandaría-, pero sigo pensando que toca ostiazo en shitland -y bitcoin se llevará merecidamente su parte, la que están liando los bandos en liza no les puede salir gratis-. Lo difícil, como siempre, acertar en el timing.


----------



## paketazo (14 Jun 2017)

djun dijo:


> Sí, pero ¿hacía donde fluye la capitalización general de las criptos? Porque una pequeña subida de Ripple, no se compensa con todo el resto de coins que están bajando a plomo. Esto significa que en general, aunque Ripple suba un poco, la capitalización de las criptos baja.
> 
> Este es un mercado muy inmaduro, pero estos movimientos arbitrarios y sin sentido, donde en pocas horas todos suben y pocas horas despues casi todos bajan... No sé, puesto que esto sucede de manera reiterada creo que hay alguna manipulación que no sé a quien beneficia.



BINGO...

El mercado en cierta medida ya ha madurado.

Los bots y las manos fuertes...evidentemente los que mueven el cotarro no somos nosotros ni otros como nosotros, han tomado el control del sistema.

Así como el Nasdaq, dow, IBEX...son índices controlados por las acciones que más capitalizan (Apple, Microsoft, Chevron, Telefónica, Santander....) aquí lo controlan con BTC, ETH principalmente.

Ya han jodido el chiringuito, lo tengo claro. Han visto el filón y ¡alehop!

Solo deseo que no saquen ETFs, ni similares mierdas cotizadas respecto a esto, pues llegado ese punto, quizá se momento de mirar para otro lado.

Hace meses, subían y bajaban las coins de modo independiente, según condiciones de cada una, hoy, ya no, se ha convertido todo en una especie de índice, dónde ninguna se escapa a lo que desea el creador del mercado.

¿Quién crea el mercado?

Pues los que están tras los principales exchangers.

Es gracioso pues en el caso de BTC o ETH, apenas hay un puñado a la venta en estos, sin embargo con ese pequeño % controlan toda la cotización del sistema.

Para que veáis lo que hay a la venta de algunas:

Newbium - Buy and Sell - Dash (by @AltSheets)

Newbium - Buy and Sell - Ethereum (by @AltSheets)

Newbium - Buy and Sell - Bitcoin (by @AltSheets)

Exchangers=mafia

ojalá pudiéramos sacarlos de la ecuación y descentralizar todo esto...pero de momento es una utopía.

Cuando un factor de la ecuación toma más control que el resto...pagaremos nostros el pato.

Un saludo.


----------



## davitin (14 Jun 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Para quién no lo recuerde, en Diciembre de 2013 Bitcoin hizo un ATH que no fue superado hasta hace escasas semanas, más de 3 años de travesía en el desierto para muchos. Y por aquel entonces no existían los problemas de saturación de la red ni estaban al borde de un hardfork.
> 
> Quizá eso no le pase a ETH y siga subiendo y rompiendo ATHs indefinidamente, pero en el fondo de vuestro corazón ¿lo creeis de verdad o sólo lo deseais? Divad sostiene que "los listos" están comprando ETH a saco y puede ser, sin duda. Pero tengo claro que detrás de esos listos hay "uberlistos" vendiéndoles a los listos ETH a más de $350 e ICOS, muchas ICOS.
> 
> Lo mismo me equivoco --y ojo, estar equivocado significaría que mi escaso, patrimonio agrandaría-, pero sigo pensando que* toca ostiazo en shitland* -y bitcoin se llevará merecidamente su parte, la que están liando los bandos en liza no les puede salir gratis-. Lo difícil, como siempre, acertar en el timing.



Para ti eth es shitcoin?


----------



## Divad (14 Jun 2017)

djun dijo:


> Sube una top 3 tan solo un 7 o 9% y casi todas las demas criptos bajan a plomo. Esto no me parece normal. ¿Ahora estamos haciendo Cash? O todos confian solo en Ripple?
> 
> Este fenómeno se esta repitiendo cada poco. Seguro que dentro de unas horas volverá a estar todo en verde, pero ¿alguien sabe interpretar que está pasando?. ¿No deciamos que hay un volumen enorme de dinero FIAT que tiene que entrar al mercado de las criptos? ¿Como son posibles estas bajadas tan generalizadas exceptuando una pequeña subida de una top 3?



Ssssshhhh!!!

No se lo digas a nadie.

Son unos bots que se encargan de balancear el maná al antojo del creador. Ya que todo es un show, una ilusión... pues no hay nada mejor que aprovechar las ofertas y otros disfrutarán las corridas ::

Así funciona el juego, no hace falta ser un eJperto en economía y tecnología para comprender el juego en la realidad que compartimos todos.

Uno de tantos regalos que vendrán...
Toda deuda quedará perdonada y todo Ser tendrá un hogar.

La putada es lo siguiente:
Why i want a microchip implant

Con el móvil ya sería más que suficiente y sino, con reconocimiento facial... Mantenerse callado en este aspecto es aceptar ser un sirviente y creo que no es necesario.... ejem... No solo tenemos que lidiar con nuestro día a día, sino que habrá un momento que tendremos que posicionarnos... Sin la marca, no tendrás acceso a tus ETH que tanto te has currado... ¿Qué harás?

Luego no vale quejarse por el aumento de muertes por ataques al corazón... Obviamente no dirán que fue el chip liberando el troyano para que el Ser vuelva a la fuente. Sellar a todo Ser será la culminación de la obra de arte que llevan durante eones. Pues tendrán el control de acceso a la fuente creando Seres a su voluntad nada más nacer. 

Mientras siga la música... qué siga la fiesta!!! :Baile:


----------



## Pirro (14 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Para ti eth es shitcoin?



Es una forma de hablar davitin. Shitland = criptolandia, dicho con sorna.

En cualquier caso ni papá Bitcoin ni mamá ETH están dando la cara ni a la altura del precio que se pagan por ellas, con redes ultrasaturadas que colapsan en cuanto hay un pico de actividad. Simplemente la infraestructura no da la talla. Y -hablo por Bitcoin, sobretodo- o se ponen las pilas o el mercado las tendrá que poner en su sitio.

Ese es mi criterio, que podrá ser una puta mierda sin duda. Pero en mi humilde opinión no está la cosa como para seguir metiendo pasta.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (14 Jun 2017)

Pues tiene la pinta de q el chiringuito se va a joder, ya ni proyectos ni nada, ya especulacion pura y dura.

Abriran el grifo unos dias para q entre mas pasta, y de nuevo a juguetear y llenarse los bolsillos.

Waves y su exchange descentralizado pueden cambiar algo? Pregunto.


----------



## Morsa (14 Jun 2017)

```

```



djun dijo:


> Sí, pero ¿hacía donde fluye la capitalización general de las criptos? Porque una pequeña subida de Ripple, no se compensa con todo el resto de coins que están bajando a plomo. Esto significa que en general, aunque Ripple suba un poco, la capitalización de las criptos baja.
> 
> Este es un mercado muy inmaduro, pero estos movimientos arbitrarios y sin sentido, donde en pocas horas todos suben y pocas horas despues casi todos bajan... No sé, puesto que esto sucede de manera reiterada creo que hay alguna manipulación que no sé a quien beneficia.



Eso me estaba preguntando yo esta tarde, la bajada en capitalización global no era tan pronunciada como para el bajón que se ha dado en los principales tokens, no fluía hacia un grupo de tokens concreto ( mas bien todo rojo) pero tampoco parecía que haya salido demasiado fiat, aunque algunos han hecho caja.

Tampoco me está gustando es que empiezan a aparecer demasiadas noticias de ETH y su red.


----------



## Pirro (14 Jun 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Pues tiene la pinta de q el chiringuito se va a joder, ya ni proyectos ni nada, ya especulacion pura y dura.



Lo bueno del chiringuito es que como se jode, se desjode y se vuelve a joder. La cuestión es cuantos y quienes palman por el camino.


----------



## impacto (14 Jun 2017)

A ver, no siempre pueden ser tiempos de bonanza, todo es ciclico, la pregunta es, si esto establece un nuevo paradigma de captacion de riqueza, la gente es reacia a vender sus criptos, eso es que estan fuertemente valoradas por los propios propietarios, esto marca la fortaleza del mercado, si tienes miedo y aun asi mantienes tu moneda demuestra su valor... no obstante nos hemos tirado meses con las criptos que bajaban uno o dos dolares...(ether en dos, tres meses) y ya era locura, y luego bajon, esto es algo atipico no puede seguir asi eternamente la pregunta es si cuando acabe...( esta por ver) cae o se mantiene, o cae mucho o cae poco, como el mercado dicte que mis Ethers valen 50E los va a vender spm, es mas seguramente comprase mas, el Bitcoin ya vivio una burbuja, (relativamente extraña si observas la grafica por que es como una burbuja financiera pero que se repite de forma ciclopea), las alt las tendran que vivir...no?? la pregunta son los tempos y las cantidades... tienes que creer en la idea que representan para un uso futuro, si crees en ello en el proyecto que sea tu inversion se ve respaldada por tus creencias y tu voluntad, yo creo que van a mantenerse y ha revalorizarse con el tiempo, porque desde que existe BTC, oigo gente que entra en el chiringuito pero luego no oigo a nadie que se sale de la fiesta, y el que se sale, cuando repunta el sonido vuelve a meterse, no hay problema, hay sitio para todos,pero los que estamos dentro... no queremos salir...


----------



## psiloman (14 Jun 2017)

Comparto en gran parte todo lo que estáis comentando en los últimos post.

Creo que están entrando grandes ballenas y fondos de inversión, aparte de los que manipulan el mercado desde el principio para imponer Su Sistema.

El mercado cripto está llamando mucho la atención, y mira por donde puede ser que su talón de aquiles sea gente que entra a invertir para sacar tajada hora a hora, y le importan bien poco los proyectos detrás de las monedas.

Me aporta cierta tranquilidad que los que quieren imponer Su Sistema son más fuertes en todos los sentidos que los que manipulan el mercado para pegar pelotazos. La tendencia es de desarrollo aún, o eso quiero creer, pero habrá altibajos muy fuertes que nos harán dudar sobre si salir o no a Fiat. Es mi muy humilde opinión.


----------



## spala (14 Jun 2017)

q opinion os merece IOTA ? va a revolucionar el marco o que?

pone lightclient y pesa 100 megas, cago en to.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (14 Jun 2017)

Me ha parecido leer por ahí que Waves paga dividendos a sus holders en forma de Waves Community Token (WCT).

¿Alguien sabe si es verídico y cual es periodicidad del reparto y cuantía? En la web principal de Waves no lo he encontrado.


----------



## paketazo (14 Jun 2017)

spala dijo:


> q opinion os merece IOTA ? va a revolucionar el marco o que?
> 
> pone lightclient y pesa 100 megas, cago en to.



Quién lo supiera.

Lo que llevamos viendo aquí desde el minuto uno, es que esto va por modas.

En su momento recuerdo cuando la gran subida de Monero de menos de 1$ a más de 10$ en pocos días, se dijo que revolucionaría todo el sistema de pagos, que BTC se quedaba obsoleto.


Luego llegó el momento de ETH, (aún dura), pero en su primera ola, se dijo que ETH era lo nuevo, lo revolucionario, que había que vender BTC y entrar en ETH...que era un tren que no volvería a pasar...(así es por ahora)

Recuerdo también la gran subida de Dash...sus masternodos, su velocidad, sus transacciones invisibles, la ligereza de su blockchain...

Aquí nuestro problema es que valoramos una coin subjetivamente en base a su precio...es como los bienes de consumo giffen dónde a mayor precio mayor demanda...independientemente de sus cualidades o usos.

´Si mañana se clonase una coin al 100% por ejemplo ETH, se le llamase pongamos ETC...con cadenas prácticamente idénticas, ¿por que una podría capitalizar 10 veces la otra o más?


Pues si partimos de 0, deberían valer lo mismo, lo que marca la diferencia es la usabilidad y sobre todo la infraestructura de empresa que hay detrás...

Puede haber en regional un jugador de fútbol mejor que C.R. que si nadie lo promociona se quedará por ahí perdido...y puede haber uno regularcete con un buen padrino que llega a fichar por el Madrid y se hace estrella y sale en los anuncios de Nivea.

IOTA llegará hasta dónde estén dispuestos a pagar por llevarla...Facebook, reddit, twitter, prensa especializada, reportajes en YouTube...

¿Qué miráis vosotros para comprar una coin? 

Pues eso es lo que mira todo el mundo...nadie dice que la cola del Mercadona es buena comparada con la mítica Coca-Cola...¿verdad?...quizá hasta sea mejor objetivamente, pero claro...mirad lo que hay detrás de una y detrás de la otra.

Yo por eso os dije que ya pasaba de mover más fichas a corto plazo y pasaba de ICOs...me quedo con lo que valoré como "plausible" en su momento en base a unos objetivos...llegados esos objetivos de medio plazo, valoraré...si no...me volvería loco y solo alimentaría exchangers por el camino y el riesgo de tener cada día menos si casca alguno o meto yo la pata.

IOTA...habrá que ir viéndola, pero yo prefiero perder ese tren a lanzarme a las vías sin saber el horario del mismo.

Buenas noches a todos.


----------



## Divad (14 Jun 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Lo bueno del chiringuito es que como se jode, se desjode y se vuelve a joder. La cuestión es cuantos y quienes palman por el camino.



Supongamos que exista alguien que vaya todo a una ficha. Entra a los 300€ en ETH con un préstamo que le han dado los estafadores del FIAT de 20000€. Tienes 66,6 ETH, en una semana vendes a los 400$ con un beneficio de 6666,6$ + los 20k. Si has sido un lince y has visto como las chapas no pueden estar eternamente bajando y más si están en el top50... pues sabes que el riego llegará y las corridas están garantizadas.

Existe la posibilidad de descansar en la exchange convirtiéndolo en €/$/... o seguir en el baile de la era digital. Cada uno escoge el camino y si ambos se van a la mierda, TODOS nos iremos con ella. (los listos seguro que no) :fiufiu: Lo viejo será reemplazado por lo nuevo aunque tenga mil fallos, seguirán depurando y mejorándolo.

Dentro del nuevo sistema solo pierde quien vende en perdidas,:: quedándose en el FIAT tienes garantizado una RBU y un hogar para todos. ¿Dónde perdería uno más? :fiufiu:

Acabando con la historia del afortunado que haya pedido el préstamo, le llega la sorpresa de que el banco que le prestó los 20k le felicita porque ya no le debe nada y le pide perdón por los robos continuados que has tenido. Entonces tienes los 20k + lo que se curre uno mismo ahora que está abierto el juego para todos :fiufiu: y si te quieres pegar un capricho, te lo pegas :Baile:

Buenas corridas para todos!


----------



## Pirro (14 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Supongamos que exista alguien que vaya todo a una ficha. Entra a los 300€ en ETH con un préstamo que le han dado los estafadores del FIAT de 20000€. Tienes 66,6 ETH, en una semana vendes a los 400$ con un beneficio de 6666,6$ + los 20k. Si has sido un lince y has visto como las chapas no pueden estar eternamente bajando y más si están en el top50... pues sabes que el riego llegará y las corridas están garantizadas.
> 
> Existe la posibilidad de descansar en la exchange convirtiéndolo en €/$/... o seguir en el baile de la era digital. Cada uno escoge el camino y si ambos se van a la mierda, TODOS nos iremos con ella. (los listos seguro que no) :fiufiu: Lo viejo será reemplazado por lo nuevo aunque tenga mil fallos, seguirán depurando y mejorándolo.
> 
> ...



El listo hizo eso hace un mes y ahora está recibiendo la pasta Divad. Ahora lo haría el temerario.


----------



## Claudius (14 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> BINGO...
> 
> Exchangers=mafia
> 
> ojalá pudiéramos sacarlos de la ecuación y descentralizar todo esto...pero de momento es una utopía.



Cuando entren en juego los exchange Japoneses, regulados como empresas Fintech, y con seguros ya veremos que pasa a los chiringuitos USA.


----------



## Divad (14 Jun 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> El listo hizo eso hace un mes y ahora está recibiendo la pasta Divad. Ahora lo haría el temerario.



Ahora que están en ofertas están entrando para montarse la siguiente corrida para acabar la fiesta a los 520$~ en san juan. Siguen la secuencia de fibo.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (14 Jun 2017)

Parece ser que si tienes Waves las puedes "alquilar", en su app "Lease" y esta te va generando dividendos cada 7 días, pagan los viernes, de ahí que seguramente ese día su valor podría bajar (ya que la gente esperaría a cobrar Waves o WTC antes de vender).

Compré unas Waves hace unos días y ni sabía esta opción, las acabo de poner en Lease, veremos que lo van generando.


----------



## Pirro (14 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Quién lo supiera.
> 
> Lo que llevamos viendo aquí desde el minuto uno, es que esto va por modas.
> 
> ...



Pues en mi caso y ante todo UTILIDAD. Si es util, es bueno. Eso fue lo que me llevó a entrar en bitcoin.

¿Es util una moneda rápida de cojones pero que apenas tiene un 5% del volumen que se maneja en Bitcoin? Por el momento no, más allá de fines puramente especulativos.

Pues eso. Por eso no he hecho nada este último mes mientras vosotros, merecidamente ojo, ganabais dinero. Por eso, de todo lo que hay sólo me he animado a entrar -y muy con la puntita- en un solo proyecto que está pasando bastante desapercibido. Porque lo veo util y resuelve una necesidad inmediata y tangible con un nicho concreto, no una necesidad abstracta y más indeterminable.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (14 Jun 2017)

Yo me sali de Ripple justo antes del gran bajón, algo me hizo click y finalmente y viendo como esta el tinglado y a riesgo de hacer alguna cagada gorda me muevo solo en ETH y BTC, ya bastante de mover aqui y allá,el hype que hay no es natural y acabara pasando factura tanta "avaricia".
Tanta Ico es una locura, demasiada información, que no da tiempo de asimilar en muy poco tiempo, cada día sale un testigo de Jehova nuevo anunciando una moneda con la que rezar en paz en La Atalaya, en embargo llegara el dia que cuando loes testigos llamen al timbre les pegaran un tiro y caerán, INOPERANCIA

En fin, paz y amor, suena muy pesimista, pero llegando al punto que todo el mundo quiere invertir en todo, no es sostenible ni sano.

Igual dejo de ganar mucha pasta pero por ahora aseguro la que tengo

Mucha suerte a todos, me quedo en la barrera.


----------



## hoppe (14 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Parece ser que si tienes Waves las puedes "alquilar", en su app "Lease" y esta te va generando dividendos cada 7 días, pagan los viernes, de ahí que seguramente ese día su valor podría bajar (ya que la gente esperaría a cobrar Waves o WTC antes de vender).
> 
> Compré unas Waves hace unos días y ni sabía esta opción, las acabo de poner en Lease, veremos que lo van generando.



Puedes poner el enlace de esa información? También tengo waves y no lo sabía, y en la web no lo he encontrado.


----------



## davitin (14 Jun 2017)

No se...yo con respecto a eth, lo que veo es que hay mucho sponsor potente detras, sponsors que no tienen las demas, ademas de que las icos retroalimentan el tema pidiendo eth...yo sigo viendo mucho empaque ahi...

Ademas, sigo pensando que aun falta que se metan los inversores de las bolsas mundiales en esto de las criptos, y que esto es solo el principio.

Lo que no puede ser es que hace cuatro dias, literalmente, la peña estuviese euforica con eth diciendo que es el nuevo paradigma, y cuatro dias mas tarde esten diciendo que el chiringuito esta a punto de caer...no lo veo coherente.

No insultos.

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chicosalchicha (14 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> No se...yo con respecto a eth, lo que veo es que hay mucho sponsor potente detras, sponsors que no tienen las demas, ademas de que las icos retroalimentan el tema pidiendo eth...yo sigo viendo mucho empaque ahi...
> 
> Ademas, sigo pensando que aun falta que se metan los inversores de las bolsas mundiales en esto de las criptos, y que esto es solo el principio.
> 
> ...



Los inversores a saber si no estan ahi ya manejando el tinglado a su antojo, o si entran y lo vuelven mas loco todavia.

Somos hormiguitas en un terrario.


----------



## davitin (14 Jun 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Los inversores a saber si no estan ahi ya manejando el tinglado a su antojo, o si entran y lo vuelven mas loco todavia.
> 
> Somos hormiguitas en un terrario.



Veo poca pasta en la capitalizacion global de las coins...yo diria que estan los cuatro frikis de siempre metiendo la pasta que tenian en el banco mas unos cuantos inversores con bastante pasta que saben del tema, pero dudo que esto haya llegado a la masa mundial de inversores, ni de coña...como metan en esto un solo billon(eu) de dolares de los muchos que hay en las principales bolsas mundiales, se nos van a caer los cojones al suelo del precio que van a alcanzar algunas monedas.

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chicosalchicha (14 Jun 2017)

Muchus nuevos inversores no duraran ni un asalto cuando se coman 3 caidas seguidas salen corriendo jaja dios te oiga davitin, esperemos estar en las sillas correctas.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (14 Jun 2017)

hoppe dijo:


> Puedes poner el enlace de esa información? También tengo waves y no lo sabía, y en la web no lo he encontrado.



WAVESGO | Mining Waves

Es de Wavesgo pero en la app de Waves principal me sale la opción lease y lo he probado.

Googleé por criptos que daban dividendo y había un tío hablando de ello en BitcoinTalk, pero no daba muchos detalles.

A ver si entre todos descubirmos como es.


----------



## impacto (14 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Ahora que están en ofertas están entrando para montarse la siguiente corrida para acabar la fiesta a los 520$~ en san juan. Siguen la secuencia de fibo.



Si usases una grafica, igual tipo la secuencia de lucas, en que punto concreto crees que estamos? me podrias dar una referencia?::
gracias


----------



## juli (15 Jun 2017)

pufff...me va a tocar otra vez de "especialito" ? ...mierda puta... ::

A mí no me gusta cómo está esto. Y a la pregunta de paketazo de qué buscamos en una coin, me puedo identificar con lo de la utilidad de Pirro / respuesta trampa, porque utilidad en uina coyuntura puntual, intensa, de pura metamorfosis...implica muchas cosas , pues para que algo pueda usarse ahí , en un contexto de tantas aristas, debe ofrecer un rendimiento medio alto en muchas extensiones.../ ...pero también con otros aspectos más concretos y hasta contradictorios - en muchos casos busco cosas que ni quiero usar ni entiendo que slo vayan a hacer ahora mismo .

EL caso es que yo a la pregunta de qué buscas en una coin respondería con otra pregunta :

Qué buscas...cuando buscas una coin ?

A mí el contexto no me gusta. A unas reglas a las que bien que mal podríamos haber pillado el tranquillo, se ha impuesto la distorsión, el vértigo , el caos absoluto. Teóricamente, la anarquía. La anarquía no es ningún equilibrio equitaivo de fuerzas...es la ausencia de autoridad. Y ése es un leitmotiv capital en todo este percal. Creo que Bitcoin, el dinero anárquico , está recibiendo su propia medicina. Y en el caso de BTC ya es la segunda bofetada con sus propios principios...la primera, fue la "democrática"...y en tól morro...y ahí andan aún.

Puestos a buscar algo tras este contexto de lucro desmedido y chacnchullero , que ya algo bien sólido es, creo que tras todo esto palpita la regulación, que es la carta que los grandes poderes quieren / y en mi opinión, tendrán / sobre la blockchain . Y no se la van a pedir a la borregada...ésos, cuando lleguen , entrarán con el carnet en la boca y las manos en la nuca, es su vida . Quieren que los de las ansias de libertad monetaria vendan su alma al diablo , que claudiquen y que vean que sin regulación, no hay juego...que tus ilusionantes - y , de pura explosión, en germen - Taas, IOTA, EtH, BTC , no crecen sin tutela. Creo que todo está abocado a una pregunta en la que sólo a a caber una respuesta : Quieres libertad...o quieres blockchain ? / y es que la blockchain, para los que cortan el queso, no es libertad...es todo lo contrario de la libertad...e insisto, va a ser así. Y quieren que la contesten LOS INICIADOS, la gente, o el grupo de gente donde más incrustado puede estar ese ADN de la blockchain como escapatoria...pues es el único lobby contestatario. /. De hecho, y aludiendo una coña recurrente del esquirolcete Chema Alonso, ya han soltado alguna otra treta / caramelo al respecto y en esa línea integradora : " Lo que no se consigue con pasta, se consigue...CON MUCHA PASTA". Han forrado a los ideólogos, a los estrategas y a los técnicos...y a los avanzados presriptores de opinión tecnológicos - con todo lo que la tecnologia puede suponer de referente sociocultural actual - que pillaron el señuelo nakamoto como un canto de libertad y les están ofreciendo un mund mejor...les están ofreciendo no ya pasta anónima y usar los bancos como retretes, sino wallets rebosantes, ICOS desmedidas ... Están ofreciendo una vida mejor...pero calladitos...y la blockchain, para ellos. Quieren un status quo ante el que los iniciados no duden en firmar sobre la línea de puntos. Las penas con pan, son menos...con caviar y champán...muchas menos.

Éso, por un lado, pues creo que este latrocinio de las barridas sin visos de solución no son el gran problema. A nosotros sí nos las harían...a quienes quieren la blockchain en su palma / seguramente los mismos que las hacen o las encargan, NO /. No quieren drenar la adoción masiva como están literalmente haciendo...quieren lo que decía Rockefeller : La herramienta con la que les importe un huevo quien gobierne. Y la pastuki del futro, va a ser SUYA...o no será.

Más allá de ese trasfondo, que preside cantidad , por no decir todas, las chicuelinas de cierta entidad en todo ésto , volvamos a la pregunta inicial de paketazo , a dejarnos de panorámicas que darían para diez hilos y a mirar el problema "hacia dentro"...y volvamos a nuestro momentum y a replantearla : A qué buscas en una coin ? yo respodería :

Qué buscas...cuando buscas una coin ?

Y yo busco lo mismo que los listos de Divad . Busco colocación, busco expansión , busco presencia...y busco pasta. Y hasta diría que FINALMENTE - igual que ellos - busco pasta.

Qué pasa ? Aquí nadie JUEGA ? No es tal vez lo más jodido de todo que nos han cortado el juego ? Que nuestros despliegues y la telaraña que cada cual ha tejido según sus entendederas no se puede recrear, soltar, regar...? A mi muñeco de Frankestein le altan aún un par de piezas...y y hace semanas que no repaso la pasta, pues distorisionaría mi labor , que ya estaba bien adelantada.

Hoy a las 6 o las 7 he pilláo un par de coins tras las que andaba hace semana y pico. Me falta otro par / siempre te falta otro par...pero vamos, es ya una falta bastante quasi-definitiva  / . Y quiero acabar EL JUEGO. Y veo que las piezas se cobran también en los dumps, que acertar lo que se va a la luna es una...pero pillar en bragas a quien dificlmente podrías trincar arriba , también vale. / por cierto...esta reacción también tiene peligro de ser la enésima estrategia de drenaje...pero esa es otra historia /.

Yo acepto PULPO...y la sangre en la calle. Sin ser, desde luego, lo que elegiría...pero es lo que hay. Quiero mi telaraña como Yipi Morgan su Ethereum ...y si su precio es un pavo por atalaya -que insisto, está lejos de ser lo que busco - ...compro.

Suerte y cabeza...y animo, cabrones.



Qué buscas cuando buscas una coin ?...Aquí nadie JUEGA ?


----------



## davitin (15 Jun 2017)

Eth a 342 en bittrex.....

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chicosalchicha (15 Jun 2017)

Clapham esta feliz jaja


----------



## Merlin (15 Jun 2017)

Tampoco hay que exagerar porque un día baje la cotización, lo importante es el largo plazo.


----------



## p_pin (15 Jun 2017)

Joer yo me sigo considerando un novato tras 4 años operando en mercados financieros, pero por lo que os leo, alguno está peor aun... no lo digo a malas, lo comento como consejo

En uno de los primeros comentarios que puse en este hilo decía que algunos se querían apuntar al tren que no pudieron coger con BTC.... y ahora buscan otro tren similar... pero es posible que ese planteamiento no se cumpla, lo digo para que se actue con cautela... que los del "popular" también decian "yo no vendo, ya subirá"... o como se decía por burbuja de los pisos... "y si no lo alquilo... o lo quemo"

Las criptomonedas no tienen NADA que ver con los mercados financieros, sean índices, forex, etf´s, o materias primas. 

Para empezar las criptomonedas tienen un problema de liquidez tremendo, un forero hablaba de la pesetacoin, recuerdo que la mine allá por 2014 cuando salió, di mi inversión por perdida la verdad, el caso es que aun tenía bastante y me deshice de buena parte en la subida de hace unos días, al final mi inversión ha salido rentable, pura suerte, aun guardo por que creo, esto es pura intuición, que poco a poco tirará algún que otro pump, por que hay interés en ello...

Los peces gordos no entran en las criptomonedas por que no les es rentable, ya tienen problemas enormes para distribuir en mercados e índices mucho mayores por que se les va el precio. Esto es muy importante, ellos no compran y piensan... "bueno a ver a cuánto sube"... ésto no funciona así, quiero decir, un pez gordo si quiere invertir, planifica a que precio quiere comprar y a qué precio quiere vender. Y voy a poner un claro ejemplo, yo ahora estoy en ripple, cotiza a 10650 satos en bittrex... pues si un pez gordo quisiera invertir, 100 btc tendría que comprar todas las órdenes de 23 pagínas, y el precio llegaría hasta 11460 satos... y luego para vender con beneficio sabéis que necesitaría? distribuir 23 páginas ofertas de riple de "pardillos"... suena disparatado, lo que tiraría el precio brutalmente hacía abajo

De momento eso, meten "la puntita", y si pueden joder al BTC (y mi opinión es que btc es una amenaza para los bancos) lo harán.

Una vez leí, que en los mercados, el 90% de los que empiezan, pierden el 90% de su cuenta, en sólo 90 días. No sé si ésto es muy fidedigno, pero sí responde a unos términos que habréis oído alguna vez: leones y gacelas. Unos comen y otros son el menú

Dicho ésto, si alguna vez los peces gordos entran en este mundillo, ellos comerán y nosotros seremos el menú

En el mundo de las inversiones lo que unos ganan es a costa de la pérdida de otros. Vosotros mismos cuando decidís vender "X coin", otro tipo la está comprando... pero ¿cual de los dos está equivocado? por que si el precio sigue subiendo el que se queda "con cara de tonto" es el que vende, pensando que "hubiera ganado más"

La frase que le gusta a Divad de Rothschild: sobre que _le den la soberanía monetaría y le dará igual quien gobierne_, es una declaración de intenciones. Ellos no quieren compartir esa soberanía, y yo no me creo que ahora tras putear años a la humanidad se hayan vuelto generosos y nos van a dejar ser compañeros "banqueros" en el nuevo orden

Y mientras escribo el btc en unos 2400... preocupante, pues eso significa... aun menos liquidez


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (15 Jun 2017)

Pues el tema del lease en Waves es prácticamente un timo. Alquilando tus waves 1 año, puedes llegar a ganar un 0,006% anual. Joder, ganaría más con cualquier depósito bancario, y eso que están en mínimos históricos. Encima te cobran una pequeña comisión por cada lease, así que hay lease negativos, si alquilas pocos Waves poco tiempo puedes salir perdiendo incluso.

Aunque según he leído mientras están el Lease puedes operar con ellos, comprarlos y venderlos (eso he creído entender) aunque claro si vendes todo dejarían de "rentar".

Por lo que resumiendo, este tipo de pago irrisorio no se podría considerar un dividendo.


----------



## juli (15 Jun 2017)

Yo sólo digo una cosa :

Como se cansen...como se les ocurra soltar el lazo una fucking semana...van a romper la hucha para venir aquí hasta los curas...porque se van a ver las japonesas hasta en la antártida.

No digo ná y te lo digo tó.


----------



## spala (15 Jun 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Joer yo me sigo considerando un novato tras 4 años operando en mercados financieros, pero por lo que os leo, alguno está peor aun... no lo digo a malas, lo comento como consejo
> 
> En uno de los primeros comentarios que puse en este hilo decía que algunos se querían apuntar al tren que no pudieron coger con BTC.... y ahora buscan otro tren similar... pero es posible que ese planteamiento no se cumpla, lo digo para que se actue con cautela... que los del "popular" también decian "yo no vendo, ya subirá"... o como se decía por burbuja de los pisos... "y si no lo alquilo... o lo quemo"
> 
> ...



los mercados financieros son un juego de suma cero como en las criptos?

o ahi la bolsa funciona diferente? yo es que habia leido que hay algunas cosas que si sube, ganan todos, y si baja, pierden todos,

no se como va el mundo de la bolsa, tantos titulos extraños y definiciones confusas "apalancamiento, fondos cotizados, blablbal" no me entero de nada,

con los mercados criptos al menos se entiende todo, su compren sube, si venden baja, punto


----------



## boloko (15 Jun 2017)

hoppe dijo:


> Puedes poner el enlace de esa información? También tengo waves y no lo sabía, y en la web no lo he encontrado.





Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> WAVESGO | Mining Waves
> 
> Es de Wavesgo pero en la app de Waves principal me sale la opción lease y lo he probado.
> 
> ...




Hola a todos. 

Tengo WAVES en Leasing desde hace unos dias, en concreto en el nodo Fountain Perpetua Node - Community minded and powerful y al igual que vosotros tambien estoy tratando de comprender mejor el tema. 

Podeis informar un poco de todo y en la FAQ tambien seria interesante echarle un vistazo sobre la función del leasing de este nodo en concreto.

Mi elección por el mismo es fruto del azar de entre los dos primeros de la lista del siguiente enlace podeis ver los nodos existentes para waves:
http://dev.pywaves.org/generators/

Os adelanto pantallazo para que veas que tipos de moneda he recibido hasta el momento tal como adelantaba en la faq de fontainperpetua:

- Riptobux, Mercury,
- Miner reward ni idea lo que es. 








Espero os sirva, llevo poco tiempo en las cryptos, os sigo dia a dia y trato de comprender todo el mundo que le rodea, y nada menos que estoy leyendome este tema a cabo y a rabo en los ratos libres, actualmente voy alternando por la pagina 34 (octubre 2016) y la verdad que es una gozada leeros, como si de un betseller se tratase, conocer los acontecimientos pasados y aprender un poco de ello. Gracias!


----------



## Divad (15 Jun 2017)

impacto dijo:


> Si usases una grafica, igual tipo la secuencia de lucas, en que punto concreto crees que estamos? me podrias dar una referencia?::
> gracias



La frecuencia de fibo:

1
1
2
3
5
8
13
21
34
55
89
144
233
377 -- roto hasta los 410
610 -- para el 20 de julio. 520 para san juan (ofrendas de toda la vida y tal:fiufiu
987 -- Finales de septiembre
Festival en octubre
1597 -- Finales de diciembre
2584 -- ...
4181
6765
...

Ahora está bailando entre los 345 y los 410... 


Spoiler



Te has perdido la clase del profe :
[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EE07jhPt1CE[/youtube]



Todas las chapas van a tener sus fiestas mientras el trono no sea reclamado. Son mis predicciones en base a la secuencia fibo, patrones de ventas masivas (mitad de mes de junio y finales [llevamos dos, veremos si a finales tenemos las terceras rebajas masivas ::]), eventos de los listos y como están desarrollándose en el nuevo sistema sin decir claramente sus intenciones a todos mientras siguen consintiendo la estafa fiduciaria que ellos mismos han creado... El cachondeo con el fiduciario sería en octubre.

Hacen creer que todo se va desarrollando sobre la marcha y en verdad está todo programado, van dando actualizaciones solo para darle vida a las gráficas y así se retroalimenta el nuevo sistema.


----------



## haruki murakami (15 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham no comprender por que tanto alboroto . Es de cajon
> La subida del btc y del resto de las cryptos no fue normal .
> 2900 $ por un crypto que atesoran 15 mil wallets que pueden soltarlo o aguantarlo segun les venga al pairo ? No , thanks
> Una cosa es el crytomundo y otra cosa es la vida real .
> ...



------------------------------------------------------------------

Sos un maldito genio! lo he sabido desde que te comence a leer...y por ahi vi un post de hoy medio raro que algo se avecinaba hoy....Ya sabias que esto iba a pasar hoy (mercado en baja y en rojo casi toda criptolandia)... De Divad pienso que su Fibonacci se le va a ir al infierno..aqui el genio es elclapham y el concienzudo es paketazo!!!

Saludos desde Colombia!!!


----------



## spala (15 Jun 2017)

qu le veis a PIVX y NXT ? nxt lleva años estancado, parece una shitcoin, y PIVX recien lo conozco


----------



## davitin (15 Jun 2017)

Divad, como ves el tema para comprar ahora ETH? bajar mas?


----------



## hoppe (15 Jun 2017)

boloko dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Tengo WAVES en Leasing desde hace unos dias, en concreto en el nodo Fountain Perpetua Node - Community minded and powerful y al igual que vosotros tambien estoy tratando de comprender mejor el tema.
> 
> ...



Luego le echo un vistazo. Esta mañana he abierto el wallet de waves, y está la opción de Lease, pero aún no he probado nada.

Lo que me ha llamado la atención es que en mi wallet he recibido 88 MobileGo, unos 125$. ¿Una transacción de alguno que se equivocó al escribir un wallet de destino? Ni idea, pero ahí están.


----------



## davitin (15 Jun 2017)

Estais viendo la hostia de ETH? esta ahora mismo a 300 dolares.


----------



## Kondarra (15 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Estais viendo la hostia de ETH? esta ahora mismo a 300 dolares.





La hostia que se están pegando todas es importante.
Señores, preparen sus cañas.


----------



## Superoeo (15 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Estais viendo la hostia de ETH? esta ahora mismo a 300 dolares.





Kondarra dijo:


> La hostia que se están pegando todas es importante.
> Señores, preparen sus cañas.



Exacto, creo que están bajando todas proporcionalmente.

Salvo algunas extrañas excepciones como Ardor (Cosa que no entiendo).

La verdadera hostia se la está metiendo BTC diría yo... A ver si remonta.

¿Cómo estáis actuando?

Quietos? Os habeis refugiado en algún lado?

El tema de pillar rebajas es que si todo ha bajado un huevo, lo que tú tienes también ha bajado y por tanto tiene menos valor que a la hora de pillar rebajado sería lo mismo, no? (Me explico como el culo xD)


----------



## Kondarra (15 Jun 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> El tema de pillar rebajas es que si todo ha bajado un huevo, lo que tú tienes también ha bajado y por tanto tiene menos valor que a la hora de pillar rebajado sería lo mismo, no? (Me explico como el culo xD)



He aprendido que siempre hay que tener algo de FIAT en el exchange para estos casos.


----------



## orbeo (15 Jun 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Exacto, creo que están bajando todas proporcionalmente.
> 
> Salvo algunas extrañas excepciones como Ardor (Cosa que no entiendo).
> 
> ...



Te explicas bien

Yo me quedo quieto como una estatua viendo pasar la tormenta. Es momento para el que esté fuera, ahora tiene oportunidad de coger el tren perdido, pero si ya vas cargado yo creo que mejor ver qué pasa


----------



## Claudius (15 Jun 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Joer yo me sigo considerando un novato tras 4 años operando en mercados financieros, pero por lo que os leo, alguno está peor aun... no lo digo a malas, lo comento como consejo
> 
> En uno de los primeros comentarios que puse en este hilo decía que algunos se querían apuntar al tren que no pudieron coger con BTC.... y ahora buscan otro tren similar... pero es posible que ese planteamiento no se cumpla, lo digo para que se actue con cautela... que los del "popular" también decian "yo no vendo, ya subirá"... o como se decía por burbuja de los pisos... "y si no lo alquilo... o lo quemo"
> 
> *Las criptomonedas no tienen NADA que ver con los mercados financieros, sean índices, forex, etf´s, o materias primas. *



:Aplauso:



p_pin dijo:


> Para empezar las criptomonedas *tienen un problema de liquidez *tremendo, un forero hablaba de la pesetacoin, recuerdo que la mine allá por 2014 cuando salió, di mi inversión por perdida la verdad, el caso es que aun tenía bastante y me deshice de buena parte en la subida de hace unos días, al final mi inversión ha salido rentable, pura suerte, aun guardo por que creo, esto es pura intuición, que poco a poco tirará algún que otro pump, por que hay interés en ello...



:Aplauso:



p_pin dijo:


> Dicho ésto, si alguna vez los peces gordos entran en este mundillo, ellos comerán y nosotros seremos el menú



El asunto es que no es que entren peces gordos 'de ahí afuera' ya que para poder hacerlo necesitarían ir de la mano de algún profesional 'de aquí adentro'.
Sino, que Bitcoin en estos años ha creado peces gordos en el ecosistema, como dije en su día de 2 perfiles con corbata y con camiseta, y estos últimos son la mayoría 'económica' en el sector.

Yo he flipado y flipo con la fiebre ICO, y como entregábais vuestros preciados btc y ya eth (ya dije hace algunas semanas que había nacido otra reserva de valor 'corporativa').


Ahora que llegue otro DAO 2.0 a cualquiera de los contratos de las ICO ya que seguro que los ha revisado el mismísimo Vitalik o que ante la que se avecina en Agosto con la marea china, les den a los de las ICOs por hacer caja a USD para pagar comida, luz, agua y poder tirar líneas, el resto de año, con lo que el precio de eth to the hell...


----------



## juli (15 Jun 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Te explicas bien
> 
> Yo me quedo quieto como una estatua viendo pasar la tormenta. Es momento para el que esté fuera, ahora tiene oportunidad de coger el tren perdido, pero si ya vas cargado yo creo que mejor ver qué pasa



No problemo.

Llevan años haciéndolo con el Gold. Ellos cargan a precio de chuches...hasta que lo suelten.

Esa interpretación de comprar otra a tiro cuando la que vas a sacrificar también ha bajado es 200% FIAT . Hay que sacrificar posición en un punto para potenciar otro sólo si quieres pulir tu despliegue. Los cambios sólo pueden perseguir definir y/o potenciar posiciones en el tablero, buscar fiat es una quimera...no sabes cuánto ni cuándo va a ser efectivo y rentable, si el rebote va a durar diez minutos o un mes. El que no pueda quitar el USD de su referencia en coinmarketcap , mal va.

Puede estar meses así...y a la mitad de precio. Y a la mitad de esa mitad. La presión fiat va a ser brutal y quieren los nemos invitados posibles cuando toque proyectarse, van a jugar con presiones fiat, de flaqueza personal, familiares...hasta de salud. Y quieren que los jugadores MENDIGUEN regulación.

El asunto es quién puede aguantar...y que en este tablero se van a jugar trillones de partidas en el futuro. Si ves eśo claro, juegas...si no lo ves, poco haces aquí.

El cabrón de Lee dejó Coinbase "para siempre" :ouch: hace 3 días. Era una señal , se dijo y así se ha visto. Litecoin es una de las joyas a atrapar...ese tipo tiene muuuchas cartas.

Muy bien Dash también. 

Y espectacular, sólida, granítica, como siempre ante las oleadas de debilidad general...ZCASH.

Queda ver la proyección en las subidas. Esas y estas van a diseñar el orden de las piezas en el tablero . Si se hace bien, es sólo ir matizando, retocando...y la verdad es que no se puede aspirar a más.

Hay una jugada que temo, muy burra...lo dije el otro día hablando de ETH y ni mentarlo, no toca. El resto , en orden. 

Palomitas.


----------



## Kondarra (15 Jun 2017)

Leído en Twitter:


----------



## danjian (15 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Leído en Twitter:



Quien ese ese ? Algún trader famoso?

Por cierto como aguanta XRP ...


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (15 Jun 2017)

boloko dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Tengo WAVES en Leasing desde hace unos dias, en concreto en el nodo Fountain Perpetua Node - Community minded and powerful y al igual que vosotros tambien estoy tratando de comprender mejor el tema.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la captura, puede darnos algo de luz.

Lo que no tengo muy claro es si en cada una de esas transacciones te están cobrando ese fee, porqué si te fijas en algunas ocasiones el fee es mayor que el premio, con lo cual podrías estar perdiendo Waves en algunos de esos movimientos.

EL miner reward es un token asociado a Waves que tiene su propia cotización fluctuante, sino recuerdo mal andaba por 0.02 Waves, osea unos 0.10$ dólares al cambio cada uno.

Es lo que deduzco en estas webs, aunque tampoco lo tengo claro al 100%

0.02000000 | MRT/WAVES MRT/Waves exchange list | Exchange War

MinersReward (MRT) - Live streaming prices and market cap


----------



## juli (15 Jun 2017)

danjian dijo:


> Quien ese ese ? Algún trader famoso?
> 
> Por cierto como aguanta XRP ...



Las maulas bien cascadas de antes pueden dar muy buena munición en los dumps.


____________________

qué dice el gráfico ése ? Que se va para abajo...o que lo ha intentado, cale ...y rebote ?


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (15 Jun 2017)

Y por cierto la fiebre de Bancor parece que cesa en Hitbtc.

Bancor Network BNT to Bitcoin BTC Exchange / HitBTC

Parece que vienen días de apretarse y aguantar, o comprar barato cuando amaine el temporal.


----------



## juli (15 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Y por cierto la fiebre de Bancor parece que cesa en Hitbtc.
> 
> Bancor Network BNT to Bitcoin BTC Exchange / HitBTC
> 
> Parece que vienen días de apretarse y aguantar, o comprar barato cuando amaine el temporal.




ETH & BTC , a cuchilladas con el 1 : 7 . Te doy-te quito / como dice Jarella  / 5o centimitos por aquí y por allá. Se le ve fuerte a BTC.

Desde los 100 pavos, todas las relaciones se han ido haciendo añicos y todas significativas. Bien rotos los 100, soltada de moño hasta los 200...de ahí, al 1 ; 10 , que roto, se pulveriza y es historia.

En medio de todo el barullo y la pirotecnia, mus de jubiletas, jugada a la piedra...los putos reyes del mambo.

Los de fuera, dan tabaco.


----------



## p_pin (15 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> El asunto es que no es que entren peces gordos 'de ahí afuera' ya que para poder hacerlo necesitarían ir de la mano de algún profesional 'de aquí adentro'.
> Sino, que Bitcoin en estos años ha creado peces gordos en el ecosistema, como dije en su día de 2 perfiles con corbata y con camiseta, y estos últimos son la mayoría 'económica' en el sector.
> 
> Yo he flipado y flipo con la fiebre ICO, y como entregábais vuestros preciados btc y ya eth (ya dije hace algunas semanas que había nacido otra reserva de valor 'corporativa').
> ...



Para que las subidas continuen hace falta liquidez. Con la liquidez de los que ya están dentro se cuenta, pues es la que ha propiciado la subida hasta el punto en el que estamos, pero para que continuen las subidas hacen falta "nuevos invitados", más dinero fiat, y específicamente sería más sano si ese dinero fiat proviniera de muchos pequeños inversores, que de unos pocos peces gordos, por el problema que comentaba de liquidez
Ahora mismo los que están-estamos, dentro, estamos esperando a que "otros" compren en un punto en el que nosotros ya no compramos, "que compre otro"... eso da que pensar, o no tenemos liquidez, o es que el riesgo de no obtener beneficios parece "grande"


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (15 Jun 2017)

¿Alguien sabe si ReddCoin tiene algo que ver con Reddit? Por lo que veo es un wallet de los que almacena los bloques en el disco duro (ya van unos 20gb), parece estilo BitCoin, y veo va creciendo a buen ritmo y esta relativamente barata.


----------



## impacto (15 Jun 2017)

Y yo pregunto, con la condición de que jamas de los jamases volvieseis a entrar, independientemente de lo que tengáis y de lo que valgan, la condicion es si vendes, fuera para siempre, quien vendería sus ETH (extrapolable a la monedas o monedas que cada uno aprecie) por un 20% de lo que valen hoy en MkC?? La condicion es sine qua non, es decir hoy vendes tus 2, 10 o 250 ETHs a un 20% de lo valorado en MkC, pero no puedes volver a comprar nunca esa cripto, venderiais?? A mi me ofrecen 450 por mis ETHs y excluirme de la rueda y .... jajajajajaja Pero igual que si me ofrecen 200 por un DASH o 70 por un MONERO a estas alturas??? Quedando lo que queda por delante, no creo en el MkC porque para mi infravalora, mirad IOTA, $1,373,560,480	$4.9e-07, se esta poniendo bien berraca jajajajaja

Y que no me venga nadie a indignarse porque me ria de la cot de IOTA, que los que entrasteis entrasteis en la ICO y ya teneis jugosos beneficios ( los cuales deberiais ponderar en los niveles mas reales u objetivos que seais capaces de aislar, con tal cantidad de IOTAs, una entrada de liquidez masiva en los Exchanges puede llevar al hundimiento del precio de un proyecto.. que. ... dicho sea de paso... aunque tiene buena pinta no ha demostrado nada comparado con NEM por ejemplo... creo que BANCOR y IOTA han acelerado algo, que igualmente hubiese pasado y han añadido mas caos al mercado. La cotización es orientativa, mirad al pobre Clapham, desde hace 4 meses, le he oido nombrar 20 buenos proyectos en lso que deposita sus esperanzas, luego lo reduce a uno por mensaje pero si sumas son unos cuantos... El pesimismo le puede, pero en el fondo, sabe la potencialidad del asunto, y remarco la pregunta del principio: venderiais a un 20% mas sabiendo que no podeis volver a entrar... nunca?? Por que una de las gracias de esta rueda es que siempre puedes quitarte del medio y volver, incluso si quieres metido en un cuerpo mas poderoso...

Confiansa, valor y al toro que hoy esta mas raquítico que la mala bestia que salio hace un par de dias jajajaja


----------



## juli (15 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si ReddCoin tiene algo que ver con Reddit? Por lo que veo es un wallet de los que almacena los bloques en el disco duro (ya van unos 20gb), parece estilo BitCoin, y veo va creciendo a buen ritmo y esta relativamente barata.



Barbie hinchable de chavalitos...se encabrita cuando hay alegría y aguanta frecuentemente, incluso emerge ,en la mierda...mogollón de carteras con poca cintura y buena base de hold. Creo que apareció por una coña colectiva en 4chan...y ahí anda.

Igual que el robotito, de coña en muchos dumps bestias / en otros, en el fango, igual que arriba...no comparten el patrón general, van a su bola / . Pero muy práctica como sucedáneo de fiat , con desequilibrios de 2 dígitos en cuanto a algunas starlettes .

Con paciencia, aparecen momentos cojonudos. / Las segundonas , pero estables , poco se salen de la norma común , aunque valgan mucho más /. 


____________________________________________

qué precios pilla Factom cada 2 x 3 , qué maravilla. Alguien cree que se puede palmar pasta ahí a largo ??? :


----------



## impacto (15 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si ReddCoin tiene algo que ver con Reddit? Por lo que veo es un wallet de los que almacena los bloques en el disco duro (ya van unos 20gb), parece estilo BitCoin, y veo va creciendo a buen ritmo y esta relativamente barata.



No, para nada, ni con Reddit ni con BTC. Es PoS, Y va con su propia ntwk, podriamos decir que es mas tipo cripto con red social y programa de recompensas y propinas ( como otras) como una comunidad que se apunto a aquella semana del 2000% y que le han dado solera, fuerza y exuberancia economica desde entonces... buen proyecto.. pero, no se si tiene algun aporte nuevo trascendente, que yo sepa no, por eso no entre esto...y lo que comenta Juli de 4chan.. quien le pone el cascabel al gato?? pero es lo de siempre.. si hay comunidad.... jajajaj ::


PD Añado: Ostia me estoy acordando de cuando hablasteis de reddcoin en este foro que risa la edicion del abuelo en la montaña rusa con el simbolo de reddcoin jajajaja


----------



## Alxemi (15 Jun 2017)

No hagais ni puto caso a HitBTC porque es un mercado sin tokens reales, sin libro, sin volumen y sin nada. Es pura anécdota que en mi opinion no sirve para valorar la demanda ni para nada. Normalmente los mercado IOU son así, quizás qtum es una excepcion, pues se está tradeando desde los exchanges que vendieron la práctica totalidad de la ico con lo cual la liquidez del mercado interno es muy parecida a la real.
Pero no es el caso de hitbtc, y mira que me gustaría, que voy cargado de BOS (precio ico 0,000025): BOScoin BOS to Bitcoin BTC Exchange / HitBTC


----------



## Kondarra (15 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Las maulas bien cascadas de antes pueden dar muy buena munición en los dumps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Entiendo que caer. Estaría bien un análisis de Paketazo!!


----------



## Alxemi (15 Jun 2017)

Por cierto leo poco el hilo, antes habeis comentado que a NXT le ha faltado marketing por esto y por lo otro. NXT tuvo tremendo marketing cuando nacio pues era revolucionaria y muy distina a las shits del momento, fue la primera POS. Lo que le ha faltado a NXT ha sido vergüenza. En el primer anuncio del proyecto se repartieron TODO descaradamente entre unos colegas que luego fueron soltando migajas para abajo.

De hecho NEM en sus origenes nacio como una respuesta mas honrada de NXT, sin ser un fork (que salieron varios y murieron) con un reparto mas justo (yo fui stakeholder) y mejor código. A esa buena intencion le han seguido años de código de calidad y buen desarrollo, lo cual juntado con una buena distribucion, puede llevarte al éxito. Si NEM se la hubiesen repartido también entre unos colegas, ya os digo yo que por muy buen código que tuvieran no hubiese llegado a nada.

En criptos el reparto equitativo es clave, por eso los airdrops, que por cierto tenemos un par de ellos a finales de mes para poseedores de btc, byteball y stellar, no os lo perdais.


----------



## juli (15 Jun 2017)

impacto dijo:


> Y yo pregunto, con la condición de que jamas de los jamases volvieseis a entrar, independientemente de lo que tengáis y de lo que valgan, la condicion es si vendes, fuera para siempre, quien vendería sus ETH (extrapolable a la monedas o monedas que cada uno aprecie) por un 20% de lo que valen hoy en MkC?? La condicion es sine qua non, es decir hoy vendes tus 2, 10 o 250 ETHs a un 20% de lo valorado en MkC, pero no puedes volver a comprar nunca esa cripto, venderiais?? A mi me ofrecen 450 por mis ETHs y excluirme de la rueda y .... jajajajajaja Pero igual que si me ofrecen 200 por un DASH o 70 por un MONERO a estas alturas??? Quedando lo que queda por delante, no creo en el MkC porque para mi infravalora, mirad IOTA, $1,373,560,480	$4.9e-07, se esta poniendo bien berraca jajajajaja
> 
> Y que no me venga nadie a indignarse porque me ria de la cot de IOTA, que los que entrasteis entrasteis en la ICO y ya teneis jugosos beneficios ( los cuales deberiais ponderar en los niveles mas reales u objetivos que seais capaces de aislar, con tal cantidad de IOTAs, una entrada de liquidez masiva en los Exchanges puede llevar al hundimiento del precio de un proyecto.. que. ... dicho sea de paso... aunque tiene buena pinta no ha demostrado nada comparado con NEM por ejemplo... creo que BANCOR y IOTA han acelerado algo, que igualmente hubiese pasado y han añadido mas caos al mercado. La cotización es orientativa, mirad al pobre Clapham, desde hace 4 meses, le he oido nombrar 20 buenos proyectos en lso que deposita sus esperanzas, luego lo reduce a uno por mensaje pero si sumas son unos cuantos... El pesimismo le puede, pero en el fondo, sabe la potencialidad del asunto, y remarco la pregunta del principio: venderiais a un 20% mas sabiendo que no podeis volver a entrar... nunca?? Por que una de las gracias de esta rueda es que siempre puedes quitarte del medio y volver, incluso si quieres metido en un cuerpo mas poderoso...
> 
> Confiansa, valor y al toro que hoy esta mas raquítico que la mala bestia que salio hace un par de dias jajajaja



Todo ok...pero aunque lo expones claramente como ejemplo "expresivo" , demasiado fiat revoloteando por ahí. 

El que haya peleado, convencido , por una posición, a aguantar.Esto es mucho chiringuito PARA su fiat y no va a acabar en la papelera. Estos barridos son FUD en néctar.

_______________________________________________________________

p-pin : Es que yo ceo que ha entrado el copón bendito de Fiat nuevo. Lo drenan y lo desvían desde posiciones grandes ya consolidadas...por eso la diferencia en el market cap no es pareja a las monstruosas retiradas que se cascan...y sigue subiendo. 

Se quedan cuarto y mitad del fiat nuevo , crean legiones de holders... y reivierten abajo...para cerrar el ciclo y replay.

Cuando pongan las normas, bien atiborrados...el chupinazo.


----------



## impacto (15 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> En criptos el reparto equitativo es clave, por eso los airdrops, que por cierto tenemos un par de ellos a finales de mes para poseedores de btc, byteball y stellar, no os lo perdais.



Tal cual todo lo que dices, jefe.. Podias aclararnos esto o especificar si sabes algo, como se va allevar?? No sigo a Byteball y lo otros solo afecta a usuarios de BTC o Stellar no? Como sera el de Stellar? Entiendo siempre fuera de Exchanges, como distribuiran, ley del embudo? tus beneficios me los quedo yo para vendertelos luego mas caros?? jajaja 
Mil gracias de antemano, si me cuelgas donde este la info. me vale tambien jejej un saludo


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (15 Jun 2017)

Menudo rally, de 116 Bilion de Capitalización el día 12, podemos perder los 100B en 72 horas. Estamos hablando de más de casi un 15% en 3 días. Y eso contanto que IOTA ha entrado en el market ayer con más de 1B nuevo.

Aquí puede haber habido grandes tiburones que han vendido en pico y están esperando a ver que hacemos las ovejas para comprar barato.


----------



## Alxemi (15 Jun 2017)

impacto dijo:


> Tal cual todo lo que dices, jefe.. Podias aclararnos esto o especificar si sabes algo, como se va allevar?? No sigo a Byteball y lo otros solo afecta a usuarios de BTC o Stellar no? Como sera el de Stellar? Entiendo siempre fuera de Exchanges, como distribuiran, ley del embudo? tus beneficios me los quedo yo para vendertelos luego mas caros?? jajaja
> Mil gracias de antemano, si me cuelgas donde este la info. me vale tambien jejej un saludo



Cada airdrop es de su madre y de su padre, miralo en la página de cada proyecto.

Byteball (en "fair distribution")

Stellar


Y por cierto que los airdrops tambien son una manera de autofinanciarse muy chula, porque todo no lo reclamado va a la fundacion, o a los devs, o a no se donde controlado por los devs... y en efecto suelen reclamar cuatro gatos.


----------



## juli (15 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Menudo rally, de 116 Bilion de Capitalización el día 12, podemos perder los 100B en 72 horas. Estamos hablando de más de casi un 15% en 3 días. Y eso contanto que IOTA ha entrado en el market ayer con más de 1B nuevo.
> 
> Aquí puede haber habido grandes tiburones que han vendido en pico y están esperando a ver que hacemos las ovejas para comprar barato.



En realidad no es nada. Se desvía fuera del circuito una enorme parte de lo que entra.

Ese 15% se lo ha dejado el más pintado...en un sólo día. Hacen lo del ROI que comenta Claudius, pero a lo bruto...y además, tienen que aprovechar : Con la invasión de nuevas cards y Vcards lo va a poder hacer cualquier pelanas.

Para ésas, ponle un mes...las poisiciones tomadas...y el que se salga entonces tentado por el FIAT , en una coyuntura radicalmente inversa a ésta, habrá dicho bye bye a sus posiciones...pues en una semana todo se le hará carísimo. Lo que comentaba ntes impacto en plan teórico será un hecho...y sin firmarlo : Te vas, pierdes tu silla.

Ahor mismo, pese a lo que algunos extrañan el fiat, para neófitos, entrar es una ruleta rusa que confirma sus peores augurios y esas chapas que os habran repetido taaaantas veces ... y se va a resentir, seguramente con bajadas más brutas...salvo aquello en lo que los listos entren a machete y por 4 duros.

Que rieguen ,que rieguen...que se forren...


----------



## Kondarra (15 Jun 2017)

Teníamos que sacar Burbucoin, un ICO que te cagas y a vivir a un sitio donde no haya invierno.


----------



## Morsa (15 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Menudo rally, de 116 Bilion de Capitalización el día 12, podemos perder los 100B en 72 horas. Estamos hablando de más de casi un 15% en 3 días. Y eso contanto que IOTA ha entrado en el market ayer con más de 1B nuevo.
> 
> Aquí puede haber habido grandes tiburones que han vendido en pico y están esperando a ver que hacemos las ovejas para comprar barato.



Si hablamos de shitcoinland solo, (de momento) la pérdida es de 12B: De 71B el 14 a 59B en el mínimo de esta madrugada, donde hasta hace poco andaba rebotando.

Comparado con el movidón del 24 al 27 de mayo, que pasamos de 50B a 28B ( 44% de caida) no es demasiado, y por eso mismo me temo que aún tirará más hacia abajo y desde allí recuperará. 

Hasta donde llegará el rebote es la pregunta, y si sigue la tendencia alcista con la celebración solar del 23 que Divad profetiza.


----------



## juli (15 Jun 2017)

Morsa dijo:


> Hasta donde llegará el rebote es la pregunta, y si sigue la tendencia alcista con la celebración solar del 23 que Divad profetiza.



Y más allá de tendencia alcista...hasta dónde la proporción BTC/ETH. En mi opinión, clave / por ahora, estos Pump&dumps la están pulverizando. CAda vez que se llega abajo, con ETH se compran más bitcoins...tal vez no sea baladí en este chanchullo /.

O lo que es lo mismo, recordandolas palabras de los bitcoñeros sobre asaltar shits regaladas : Cada vez les sale peor comprar ETH. 

Por ahora. Siempre por ahora.


----------



## Alxemi (15 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Teníamos que sacar Burbucoin, un ICO que te cagas y a vivir a un sitio donde no haya invierno.



Ya la sacó un scammer y casi acabamos a ostias; yo puse una pool y todo, hay un hilo por ahí.


----------



## plus ultra (15 Jun 2017)

Pienso que se les esta escapando algo referente a la liquidez del mercado,y no es que se este saliendo a FIAT,por lo que veo creo que esa liquidez se esta redirigiendo en gran parte a las ICOs,como ya han comentado hay mucha gente que piensa que esta vez no se me pasara el tren,primero despues de BTC llegaron las alt,se les escapo ETH y ahora las ICO.

Muchos teniendo sus valores en alt saltaban entre estas y si no a BTC y el valor se movia de una u otra forma ahora esos valores salen a las ICO y ahi se quedan durante mucho tiempo hasta que el proyecto salga al mercado.

Puede que alguno piense que los dev saquen esos valores al mercado pero yo dudo que estos lo metan de nuevo de la forma que fueron sacados por los inversores de las ICOs.Ahora mismo cualquier proyecto de ico que sale le meten lo que no esta escrito y claro para ver resultados si los hay luego tienen que esperar meses en el mejor de los casos y eso si sale adelante y no desaparecen con la "pasta".


----------



## Kondarra (15 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Ya la sacó un scammer y casi acabamos a ostias; yo puse una pool y todo, hay un hilo por ahí.





No jodas!! No sabía.


----------



## juli (15 Jun 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Pienso que se les esta escapando algo referente a la liquidez del mercado,y no es que se este saliendo a FIAT,por lo que veo creo que esa liquidez se esta redirigiendo en gran parte a las ICOs,como ya han comentado hay mucha gente que piensa que esta vez no se me pasara el tren,primero despues de BTC llegaron las alt,se les escapo ETH y ahora las ICO.
> 
> Muchos teniendo sus valores en alt saltaban entre estas y si no a BTC y el valor se movia de una u otra forma ahora esos valores salen a las ICO y ahi se quedan durante mucho tiempo hasta que el proyecto salga al mercado.
> 
> Puede que alguno piense que los dev saquen esos valores al mercado pero yo dudo que estos lo metan de nuevo de la forma que fueron sacados por los inversores de las ICOs.Ahora mismo cualquier proyecto de ico que sale le meten lo que no esta escrito y claro para ver resultados si los hay luego tienen que esperar meses en el mejor de los casos y eso si sale adelante y no desaparecen con la "pasta".



Buen apunte.

Sería una forma brutal de limpiar la marabunta de proyectos de mierda.

Salida a prpyectos premium...y el resto, a morirse de asco.


----------



## p_pin (15 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> No jodas!! No sabía.



Sí hombre, mira, para el recuerdo

El hilo con más de 100 páginas:
Burbucoin -- Hilo Oficial -- la moneda del foro ha llegado - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía
Logo:


----------



## Alxemi (15 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> No jodas!! No sabía.



Haz un poco de arqueología foril, vas a flipar.


----------



## impacto (15 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Haz un poco de arqueología foril, vas a flipar.



Nunca te acostaras sin saber algo más o aprender algo nuevo... 

Burbucoin | btcmarket

Supongo que salieron los bates a pasear... :8:


----------



## Alxemi (15 Jun 2017)

en el hilo ya no se aprecia porque se borraron muchos post (yo no borré ninguno mio por principios) y había tambien mas hilos por ahí.


----------



## Violator (15 Jun 2017)

OJo con participar en la ICO de SONM. Parece que se han cepillado el escrow sin previo aviso:

[ANN][ICO] SONM: Supercomputer Organized by Network Mining


----------



## Merlin (15 Jun 2017)

Si las criptomonedas estuvieran en verde todos los días por un periodo de tiempo muy prolongado, digamos 6 meses seguidos, hasta los inversores más miedicas o estúpidos de España sacarían su dinero del banco y lo meterían en criptos. 

Y aunque a mí me encantaría ver eso, no creo que pase nunca.


----------



## paketazo (15 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Teníamos que sacar Burbucoin, un ICO que te cagas y a vivir a un sitio donde no haya invierno.



Yo el proyecto que sí veo interesante, es sacar una ICO para crear un fondo de inversión externo a cryptoworld

Me explico:

Por ejemplo crear una blockchain, relativamente normalita, con un token que de liquidez al estilo de tantas que hay, pero los fondos captados, se derivarían íntegramente a la gestión del proyecto, que se basaría en oportunidades de negocio "reales" o "tangibles"

Por reales me refiero a inversiones sobre el terreno, inmobiliarias, renta variable, metales...y todo quedaría reflejado en la propia blockchain.

Por ejemplo la compra de 100 acciones de google, un solar en Torrevieja, una licencia de taxi...del mismo modo que se reflejarían las ventas...la vieja escuela de la contabilidad empresarial, llevada a una blockchain que de fe, e impida teje manejes a los creadores de la misma.

¿Quién no compraría un token por ejemplo que tenga un % de Microsoft, un porcentaje de un hotel en Barcelona, o los derechos de una canción...?

Al menos sabes que hay un valor físico a parte del tecnológico apoyando el proyecto.

El mayor handicap que le veo, es que debería estar asentado íntegramente en un paraíso fiscal para poder darle máxima viabilidad y tener "manos libres" a la hora de gestión ese patrimonio.

Por cierto, estas bajadas tan rápidas solo son el reflejo de unas subidas exageradas...no es fácil pronosticar para nada el siguiente movimiento...solo recordad que llevamos meses alcistas y nada dura eternamente.

Un saludo.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (15 Jun 2017)

Aunque me gusta el hilo, yo no estoy entrando en monedas donde no me guste "la idea" o no crea en el proyecto, es decir entro en una moneda para holdear (mantenerla) al máximo. Y si puedo pillar un chicharro cuando nace barato (Bancor) mejor que mejor.

Pero eso de ir de saltando de moneda en moneda sin un gran motivo que lo sustente (no solo el precio) no es lo mío. De momento he entrado en ETH, Ripple, Waves, Bancor y Monaco (tarjeta virtual). 

A los 5 proyectos les veo futuro y espero aguantar duro, aunque vayan llegando semanas en rojo.

Tenía el ojo puesto a SONM pero viendo esa cepillada de escrow me lo voy a pensar.


----------



## juli (15 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo el proyecto que sí veo interesante, es sacar una ICO para crear un fondo de inversión externo a cryptoworld



Yo tengo un proyecto concretísimo en esa línea desde hace como 2 ó 3 años y la blockchain es la pieza que me faltaba para rematarlo. as tutelas de Dash no me encajaban porque buena parte del pastel está en la propia coin...y con una rentabilidad más que jugsa sóloen retorno...pero además una coin usable y cotidiana para uno destinoi muy conreto y entiendo que muy atractivo para un nicho de mercado importante.

Pensaba pedirle a Claudius informacion sobre algún contacto que me expusiera costes de un paquete cerrado - queda sugerido ahora mismo - . Conoces alguein solvente al respecto ?

Un saludo.


*edito : * EN esa línea...en el sentido de extra-shitland. El producto, muy concreto tanto a nivel cotidiano como de himbersión.


----------



## danjian (15 Jun 2017)

Bitcoin se esta hundiendo hoy por 21xx$ va ya en bitfinex


----------



## Helios_pc (15 Jun 2017)

danjian dijo:


> Bitcoin se esta hundiendo hoy por 21xx$ va ya en bitfinex



Bitcoin solo? Y ETH, etc, xrp, xlm, ltc, zcash...

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (15 Jun 2017)

20% de caída desde el lunes. Ahora podremos ver donde está el suelo. 

Hoy es un día incluso de bajas en bolsas Europa de momento bajadas considerables -1.30%.

Pánico vendedor.


----------



## davitin (15 Jun 2017)

Joder...mando pasta a coinbase esta mañana para aprovechar la caida de eth, y horas despues la web y la aplicacion de movil estan caidos...que ascazo que me dan los putos exchanges, ahora que? una cosa es perder oportunidades por no tener pasta o no estar al loro, pero perderlas por que estos gilipollas tengan la web hecha una mierda me jode cantidad, cualquiera diria que lo hacen adrede, este tipo de cosas siempre pasan en circunstancias parecidas, no solo en coinbase.,


----------



## Divad (15 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> 20% de caída desde el lunes. Ahora podremos ver donde está el suelo.
> 
> Hoy es un día incluso de bajas en bolsas Europa de momento bajadas considerables -1.30%.
> 
> Pánico vendedor.



Parece que el dinero lo están sacando del plane-ta :: 

Volverá el riego y todos contentos 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chicosalchicha (15 Jun 2017)

Omg la q esta cayendo, pobre los q entraron con el btc a 3000 dolares


----------



## Divad (15 Jun 2017)

Putada davitin, prueba con bit2me. Validación de cuenta en el mismo día y los ingresos si lo has hecho por la mañana te lo confirman el mismo día.

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (15 Jun 2017)

Helios_pc dijo:


> Bitcoin solo? Y ETH, etc, xrp, xlm, ltc, zcash...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk



Bueno...hay lecturas...

ETH & ZCASH venían de un top semanal importante, que de hecho, aún mantienen en verde.

LTC me está sorprendiendo...me da que vienen momentos importantes para ella. Me llama una buena compra cuando toque la subida, la veo bien plantada.

Y Dash, bastante pareja a ETH , nada mal, diría yo...aunque entiendo que tal vez mire demasiado al movimiento relativo y a la proporción entre ellas, pero bueno...así lo planteo yo.

Todo "hasta ahora", por supuesto .


Más allá de shitland...el Gold picando abajo también. Quieren confusión...lo quieren todo, los cabrones...y que van a exprimir su bazofia fiat hasta el último suspiro y a morir matando está clarísimo.

Pero bueno...qué gordo es lo que se espera hace años...y pinta ya cada vez más a las puertas.

Tranquilidad y buenos alimentos.


----------



## davitin (15 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Putada davitin, prueba con bit2me. Validación de cuenta en el mismo día y los ingresos si lo has hecho por la mañana te lo confirman el mismo día.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk



Mañana por la mañana intentare enviar ahi o a btc-e...a ver si encuentro algun exchange que cobre mediante tarjeta de debito.


----------



## Kondarra (15 Jun 2017)

No sé a cuánto echar la caña en ETH. Había pensado 250€, pero me da que va a bajar más...


----------



## Divad (15 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te cito para retratarnos a finales de mes ya puedes volver a borrar tu comentario que te lo guardo ::

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## penique (15 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> En serio que alguien se creyo las predicciones e que ETH estaria a 600 $ para el dia de San Juan ? Really ? Con que se sienta la cucaracha ?
> ETH a 400 $ , BTC a 3000 $ . Una locura .
> Rotos los 2584 $ el siguiente destino seria 1597 $ para BTC
> Para ETH el destino es 233 $ . Ahhh Fibonacci .
> ...



Perfecto, a partir de la segunda mitad de 2017 yo creo que Kraken me habrá verificado la cuenta y podré comprar 'BTC Barato'.

Viendo las subidas que ha habido estas semanas no me extraña que vengan bajadas; lo siento por toda esa gente que ha entrado ahora con el 'furor' de que todo iba para arriba ... Lo siento, pero esto va para largo.

Una pena que los exchanges no sepan trabajar cuando hace falta o hay mucha carga; tengo mis dudas de que sea de manera voluntaria. Conclusión, imposible comprar cuando está algo muy barato e imposible vender cuando esta muy caro.


----------



## racional (15 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> ETH esta " aguantando " mejor porque la gente que tiene eth esta en shock
> y no sabe que carajo pasa ...estan vendiendo los early adopters que cargaron a 10 y a 20 $ , incluso a 50 $ y 100 $ .



Yo soy uno desos y no estoy vendiendo, precisamente los que compramos ETH a $50 estamos muy tranquilos.


----------



## Divad (15 Jun 2017)

Para todos los que estamos dentro :Baile:

[YouTube]3v1CkuXm0tg[/YouTube]

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## impacto (15 Jun 2017)

Y coge el tren... se para da la vuelta, y anuncia descuentos de hasta un 50% en las criptos... y esto es lo jodidamente increíble de este mundillo, que aunque creas que ya te has quedado fuera de la fiesta... vuelve a haber otra oportunidad de subirte al carro, y cada vez esta mas mullidito el asiento... ( baja varios miles de pavos tu cartera?? Manten la calma, No subia de forma mas exagerada las ultimas semanas) Las correciones son necesarias, el tren, sale a todas horas, Juli, mi desconocimiento de la causa me hace parecer bastante tonto pero... no hay liquidez de TaaS, TaaS hay 4 moviéndolos ( igual que TKN, PLT, etc) Sabes donde se pueden controlar las inversiones hechas por TaaS?? 

POrque al ritmo que vamos puede darse la paradoja, de que repartan mas beneficios que lo que valen los token TaaS ( algo ridículo, no?? jajajaj veremos...) Estoy pensando en entrar a saquisimo, cuanto mas lo pienso más me gusta como idea y lo que tu comentabas como lobby ( Es el primero y el mas temprano con este modelo exacto de (vlaga la redundancia) t-a-a-s
Juli,,,
Hoy he cobrado la extra, ya tengo un colchoncete en el banco que solo hace que depreciarse frente a todo lo que se mueve (bueno hoy, menos jajajja) Que opinas, ya se que eres un activo defensor de la idea y el proyecto, pero siendo pragmáticos, que sale de tus adentros, me hago bicharraco de taas?? ( Bicharraco es meterle 3 Ethers actuales eh, que yo no me muevo en cifras gigantes... jajajaj O espero a que haga suelaco IOTA, y entro a hierro y fuego?? Tengo dudas... Otra idea es seguir mi instnto acabar de reventar la ICO de Monaco, y entrar duro a TKN y PLT y asegurarme el puente de pagos de la red ETH... muchas dudas... muchos proyectos... 
Opiniones?? ( no me valen opiniones que anuncien el fin del mundo cripto, estos los tendremos dia si y dia también, si sube mucho porque sube mucho, y tendrá que bajar si baja mucho porque baja mucho, y tendrá que bajar mucho más hay que tener tu dinero protegido... donde en el IBEX?? Para financiar macro-compras encubiertas orquestadas por los mismo que se lo están llevando puesto?? Que podias comprar en el 2000 con 150 millones de pesetas? y en el 2010 con lo mismo en Euros?? no gracias)


----------



## danjian (15 Jun 2017)

Como veis LTC? Ha estado tranquila y lateral bastante tiempo ya ...


----------



## Claudius (15 Jun 2017)

racional dijo:


> Yo soy uno desos y no estoy vendiendo, precisamente los que compramos ETH a $50 estamos muy tranquilos.



[youtube]FuSTW4YQIIU[/youtube]

I'am Spartacus! :o


----------



## common sense (15 Jun 2017)

Un poquito de salsa, en este dia de bajon:

A bitcoin lo salva que esta en todos los exchanges y por lo tanto se usa para moverse entre coins muchas veces, pero ha empezado su lentisima decadencia.

ETH es el nuevo rey, cuestion de tiempo que sea el top en capitalizacion.

IOTA es el nuevo ETH, comprar IOTA ahora, sera como haber comprado ETH hace 6 meses.

Ripple sigue siendo ripple, solido pero indescifrable.

La tendencia del mercado, sigue siendo alcista. El criptomundo, es un castillo de la edad media, rodeado de fiat de fondos que no pueden invertir(por normativa), de personas no tecnicas que no se atreven a invertir por barreras de entrada, dinero buscando rentabilidad que no hay en otros sitios... Me recuerda a la pelicula de world war Z(Guerra mundial Z (2013) - IMDb), cuando los zombies rodean la ciudad. Cuando se produzca la gran invasion, veremos un 500 market cap en vez de 94 que es lo que hay ahora.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (15 Jun 2017)

Se sabe cuando iota la meteran en bittrex etc..?
Yo tb estoy dudando en donde entrar, me he aguantado esta caida, metere mas fiat y aguantare hasta el proximo tren q sera pronto.

Por cierto iconomi tb puso 7,5k eth en bancor.


----------



## impacto (15 Jun 2017)

danjian dijo:


> Como veis LTC? Ha estado tranquila y lateral bastante tiempo ya ...



LTC tiene un problema, yo creo que aun tiene Holders de ppios de 14, que llevan años locos esperando a soltar lastre... y ahí siguen entre la duda de subirse al tren que no saben donde va y/o quedarse en la estación recuperación, yo salí hace un par de meses, (entre 21-23 mas o menos), me encanta Litecoin, pero únicamente por la comunidad y el volumen ( este seria el sustituto natural del BTC y No ETH porque no es el lo mismo), creo que mientras exista BTC a LTC le quedara una parte muy pequeñita del pastel... ( No es extrapolable a ETH y ETC, seria extrapolable si Litecoin Hubiese salido antes o si Bitcoin fuese un Hard Fork de Litecoin)

LITECOIN vive lateral jajajaja


----------



## juli (15 Jun 2017)

Impacto

Ya sabes lo que me gusta. Yo lo expongo y lo razono, pero es algo personal , ni de lejos académico como es evidente y además, para aconsejar no soy quién. Intento transmitir mis impresiones por si a alguien le dan pie a reflexionar...y ya. A mí también me gusta y me vale leer a los demás, aunque a veces sea precisamente para descartar lo que hacen, otras para pillar parte...en fin...

Posiblemente y más que un juicio claro sobre cada opción que elijo es mi concepto genérico de "pesca" - será de familia -. Planteo todo esto como un lago en el que va a desembocar "peixe" ...y como aún no ha llegado la bancada, pongo nasas por sitios donde yo pasaría si llegase , pasé en su día , e incluso más aún , por donde creo que van a pasar. 

En el hilo oficial de Taas hay material para saber cómo plantean el asunto. , cómo se lo toman los holders e incluso quien duda desde fuera...y hay su controversia, no creas.

Supongo que éso sí puede aportar perspectivas. Al final, lo que valoro más que AT y todo éso es cómo se lo toma o se lo puede tomar el personal...pues que este es un mercado de impulsos , circunstancias e himbersores atípicos sí que no creo que habría que discutir mucho.

Suerte con esos billetes.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (15 Jun 2017)

Poned el gráfico en semanal y diario. No tiene pinta de burbuja estallando?


----------



## impacto (15 Jun 2017)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Poned el gráfico en semanal y diario. No tiene pinta de burbuja estallando?





Y que semana no??:8:::


----------



## Merlin (15 Jun 2017)

Pues Dennis Rodman está de viaje por Corea del Norte patrocinado por PotCoin.

Fuente: https://www.cryptocoinsnews.com


----------



## Divad (15 Jun 2017)

El juego ya estaba inventado... El nuevo pez se alimenta de todos (por ello sube).

Se pega un atracón y su sistema inmunológico crece (compras), hace sus necesidades cuando menos te lo esperas (ventas) y así seguirá hasta que su sistema no requiera comerse ningún pececillo más... 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## silverbio (15 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Joder...mando pasta a coinbase esta mañana para aprovechar la caida de eth, y horas despues la web y la aplicacion de movil estan caidos...que ascazo que me dan los putos exchanges, ahora que? una cosa es perder oportunidades por no tener pasta o no estar al loro, pero perderlas por que estos gilipollas tengan la web hecha una mierda me jode cantidad, cualquiera diria que lo hacen adrede, este tipo de cosas siempre pasan en circunstancias parecidas, no solo en coinbase.,



Mismo problema....Siempre cuando baja....solo querrán comprar ellos?? Ajuste de su portafolio?? 
Algun exchange recomendable para comprar ETH?
No busco tradear...buy and hold into my trezor...


----------



## Claudius (15 Jun 2017)

#FirstDashWallet]Tu navegador está obsoleto, por lo que debes actualizarlo a una versión más reciente. - YouTube is Great Success -- Continues with a Twist! - YouTube


_

CAMPAIGN RULES

1. Post must be made on your own profile – not left as a comment to someone else’s (like Amanda’s) tweet or Facebook post

2. Help your new person back up their Dash wallet! Don’t know which wallet to install or how to back it up? View this video: $20 DASH for Every Viewer Who Helps Someone Open #FirstDashWallet - YouTube

3. Entries valid on Twitter or Facebook if they:
– use #FirstDashWallet
– feature one Dash address (it starts with an “X”!)
– feature a photo in which both peoples’ faces AND their wallets are showing
- display one or both people holding a sign that says "[country name] hearts Dash"

4. If the person you helped start his #FirstDashWallet wants to help another new person, that is acceptable and his entry will be paid.

5. If you help more than one person, you should make separate posts for each. We’ll send $10 to your Dash address on each additional one, which is to be forwarded on to that person. 
---
Cómo se ha hecho viral, la han ampliado con el requisito de un cartel y el país, los Venezolanos van en cabeza._


----------



## davitin (15 Jun 2017)

Bueno, ya empieza a subir, y yo sin poder comprar por culpa de coinbase...esto no se me va a olvidar, no vuelvo a comprarles y cierro mi cuenta ahi.


----------



## orbeo (15 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Bueno, ya empieza a subir, y yo sin poder comprar por culpa de coinbase...esto no se me va a olvidar, no vuelvo a comprarles y cierro mi cuenta ahi.



Yo ya me he desinstalado la app, porque además es CARISIMO DE COJONES

Edito: En realidad no me la he desistalado porque, no se si hago algo mal o que pero, cuando me he envíado BTC o ETH desde ahí a otro wallet, no deja enviar el 100% de lo que tengo en el wallet (en vez de enviar todo descontando comisión), por lo que ahora tengo en esa mierda de web 0.30 € en BTC y 18.80 € en HTC que no pude sacar. 

Lo dicho, con Coinbase nunca más jamás.


----------



## davitin (15 Jun 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Yo ya me he desinstalado la app, porque además es CARISIMO DE COJONES



Yo ahora estoy mirando en otras webs tipo bitpanda, coinmama y similares, te permiten comprar con tarjeta de debito...esperemos que no me roben.


----------



## orbeo (15 Jun 2017)

Yo creo que con tarjeta todas la clavan. Al final he llegado a la conclusión que es mejor lanzar una transferencia SEPA a Kraken o similar y dejar los euros ahí fermentando esperando una bajada como la de hoy para pescar a tiempo.

Lógicamente "poca" cantidad. 

Lo de enviar transferencias o euros para entrar en las subidas por culpa de la euforia siempre sale mal (cosas que uno aprende por el camino).


----------



## juli (15 Jun 2017)

Ayer pillé Veros a .010 , menos de 1/8 del precio en que salió / 0.083, creo /. Ya está 0.013 y subiendo. Le voy a dar una oportunidad a ese 30% si no me da mucha guerra...pero vamos, un 30% diario...

Patientory, 3/4 de lo mismo. No sé si tenían algún tipo de promo extra en su ICO, pero el personal se ha puesto a vender a full ...y anda ya por 1/3 del valor de ICO. El asunto puede estar en ver ICOs con proyectos majos y dejar que se hostien para pillar abajo...además, no creo que AHORA MISMO se busque ese perfil de carroña ...y los holders más que estar al loro de un suelo y rebote, acaban jartitos...así que con proyectos majos hasta se puede chequear el asunto con cierta paciencia y entrar una vez consolidado y alcista - si se da - ...sin prisas... / por cierto, leyendo el hilo oficial de btctalk de la coin de turno, chequeas el ánimo de los holders al dedillo... :o /


Todo este ICO desmadre va a traer muchos desequilibrios , muchos...Lo que se zumban IOTA y 4 starlettes porque ellas lo valen, entra por otro lado , hundiendo a otras 50 - ICOs donde esperan el oro y el moro y el pánico vendedor se activa -...

Al loro, que mientras sigan con los ICOMUNDOS de Yupi, ahí hay otro agujerete claro, eh...?

AL RICO ICOOOO...


----------



## djun (15 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Bueno, ya empieza a subir, y yo sin poder comprar por culpa de coinbase...esto no se me va a olvidar, no vuelvo a comprarles y cierro mi cuenta ahi.





orbeo dijo:


> Yo ya me he desinstalado la app, porque además es CARISIMO DE COJONES
> 
> Edito: En realidad no me la he desistalado porque, no se si hago algo mal o que pero, cuando me he envíado BTC o ETH desde ahí a otro wallet, no deja enviar el 100% de lo que tengo en el wallet (en vez de enviar todo descontando comisión), por lo que ahora tengo en esa mierda de web 0.30 € en BTC y 18.80 € en HTC que no pude sacar.
> 
> Lo dicho, con Coinbase nunca más jamás.



En ésta página o Exchange se puede comprar de manera inmediata una vez estes registrado. 
Just a moment...

El procedimiento es el siguiente: 
- Realizas la compra al precio que te muestran. 
- Les envias en ese momento una transferencia SEPA.
- Les adjuntas también en ese momento la imagen o captura de dicha transferencia bancaria. 
- Y posteriormente, cuando comprueban que han recibido el ingreso de dicha transferencia, te envian los BTC, los ETH o los LTC que hayas comprado.

Te respetan el precio del momento en el que realizaste la compra, a pesar de que la transferencia tarde en llegar dos o tres días.


----------



## davitin (15 Jun 2017)

Vale tios, ya funciona coinbase, pero que hijos de puta son.

---------- Post added 15-jun-2017 at 17:57 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> Yo creo que con tarjeta todas la clavan. Al final he llegado a la conclusión que es mejor lanzar una transferencia SEPA a Kraken o similar y dejar los euros ahí fermentando esperando una bajada como la de hoy para pescar a tiempo.
> 
> Lógicamente "poca" cantidad.
> 
> Lo de enviar transferencias o euros para entrar en las subidas por culpa de la euforia siempre sale mal (cosas que uno aprende por el camino).



Si, lo mejor son las transferencias sepas, lo que pasa es que a yo hice una a coinbase esta mañana, y resulta que habia un limite para las transacciones electronicas...debia pasarme por mi oficina bancaria para que me quitaran o elevaran el limite, pero no pude...al final solo puede mandar una parte del dinero, y encima la web se cae...por eso he intentado lo de las tarjetas...cobran tasa, pero coinbase mete unos sablazos del copon tmbien, yo estos tiempos lo he usado por comodidad, mas que otra cosa.

---------- Post added 15-jun-2017 at 17:58 ----------




djun dijo:


> En ésta página o Exchange se puede comprar de manera inmediata una vez estes registrado.
> Just a moment...
> 
> El procedimiento es el siguiente:
> ...



Hostia, menudo paginon, esta de lujo, gracias djun.

P.d: No, siguen caidos los de coinbase.


----------



## orbeo (15 Jun 2017)

BTCDirect tiene buena pinta. Otra similar es Bit2me que además es española, y si hay algún problema al menos tienes la dirección para ir a tocar los cojones.


----------



## davitin (15 Jun 2017)

Lo de btc direct esta de lujo para comprar el fin de semana si no tienes dinero transferido en ningun exchange.

Por cierto, coinbase ya funciona, ahora si, menos mal.

---------- Post added 15-jun-2017 at 19:47 ----------

Segun las graficas parece que la tendencia vuelve a ser alcista, como lo veis? me refiero a eth.


----------



## Kali Yuga (15 Jun 2017)

En mi caso suelo usar coinbase y de ahí hacer trasnferencia a Bitfinex, hoy he cargado ETH, IOTA, XRP y RRT. Creo que no voy a mirar wallets en años, a ver que sorpresas suceden, aunque la verdad que es entretenido tanto movimiento, ico's, proyectos.


----------



## spala (15 Jun 2017)

que moneda cobra menos comisiones para mandar de un exchanger a otro?
btc ? eth? lt c? otra?

quiero sacar dolares de btc-e a bittrex o bitfinex y lo más lógico es usar cryptos para ir de un lado a otro,


----------



## davitin (15 Jun 2017)

Que calladitos estan los "proceres" del hilo, con lo hot que esta la cosa ahora mismo.


----------



## kerevienteya (15 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Que calladitos estan los "proceres" del hilo, con lo hot que esta la cosa ahora mismo.



Dolidos por el sopapo de hoy?


----------



## Merlin (15 Jun 2017)

Hace unas páginas había un forero preguntando si se podían negociar futuros de criptomonedas y la respuesta es sí: Hay un exchange de futuros de Bitcoin y Ripple.

Es este: CryptoFacilities

Están radicados en Londres y dicen estar regulados por las autoridades británicas. Yo nunca he usado este exchange así que no sé cómo funciona.

IMPORTANTE: Tradear con derivados como los futuros está totalmente desaconsejado para principiantes.


----------



## Alxemi (15 Jun 2017)

kerevienteya dijo:


> Dolidos por el sopapo de hoy?



Uy si yo estoy llorando mira:


----------



## spala (15 Jun 2017)

que son proceres?

alguien puede explicar lo que son los futuros?


----------



## Alxemi (15 Jun 2017)

La sangre tiene que llegar, y tiene que llegar duro para que los novatos sean bautizados con ella y aprendan las leyes del HODL

Lo de hoy ha sido un aperitivo, sangre de verdad es irse a los 1000€ y quedarse ahi, que por cierto vendría muy bien para el puto chino cabrón.

---------- Post added 15-jun-2017 at 22:58 ----------




spala dijo:


> que son proceres?
> 
> alguien puede explicar lo que son los futuros?



Tronco google es muy facil de usar, mas que los futuros, bastante mas de hecho, te sugiero que empieces por ahi y luego si eso ya pasas a los futuros

procer - Buscar con Google

---------- Post added 15-jun-2017 at 23:00 ----------




clapham2 dijo:


> BULL TRAP ...nada que no sepais ya :rolleye:
> Si pueden rascar un par de miserables miles de $ a costa de la ansiedad de los pardillos pues oye ...miel sobre hojuelas .
> Los big wallets han dictado sentencia .
> Llevaran el precio hasta los 1500 $ . Que sube 300 miserables $
> ...



Si estás 100% seguro te has puesto corto no?
Joder un 100% de probabilidad no hay que desaprovecharlo.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (15 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> BULL TRAP ...nada que no sepais ya :rolleye:
> Si pueden rascar un par de miserables miles de $ a costa de la ansiedad de los pardillos pues oye ...miel sobre hojuelas .
> Los big wallets han dictado sentencia .
> Llevaran el precio hasta los 1500 $ . Que sube 300 miserables $
> ...



Espero y además creo que no pasará. ETH y su ecosistema debería seguir evolucionando durante este mes, y los grandes poderes que lo sostienen no tolerarán tan pronto una caída así.

En cuanto a BTC, sus holders son duros como piedras, anclados en un sistema de reserva de valor.

No tengo la sensación de que el mercado de criptos tenga la suficiente madurez como para entrar en modo burbuja. Está aún en fase expansiva.


----------



## Alxemi (15 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Espero y además creo que no pasará. ETH y su ecosistema debería seguir evolucionando durante este mes, y los grandes poderes que lo sostienen no tolerarán tan pronto una caída así.
> 
> En cuanto a BTC, sus holders son duros como piedras, anclados en un sistema de reserva de valor.
> 
> No tengo la sensación de que el mercado de criptos tenga la suficiente madurez como para entrar en modo burbuja. Está aún en fase expansiva.



ETH está mas pumpeado por las shItCOS que los castillos esos hinchables que acaban saliendo volando.

Cuando caiga lo hará a lo grande, aunque es cierto que el techo es impredecible y aún puede estar lejos. Mi apuesta es que lo hará por algun otro SC mal escrito al estilo DAO. Tenemos tantas shItCOS avariciosas que es cuestión de tiempo que algun listo rompa algo mal hecho y se lo lleve crudísimo, el botín es suculento...

Y el mercado de las criptos está en modo burbuja permanentemente, precisamente por su inmadurez.

---------- Post added 15-jun-2017 at 23:13 ----------

Y si no cae por un DAO, lo hará en agosto si hay segwit y el puto jihan es finalmente destruido cual jefe final del BATTLETOADS


----------



## Claudius (15 Jun 2017)

Nada más y nada menos que Bloomberg

Venezuelans Are Seeking a Haven in Crypto Coins as Crisis Rages - Bloomberg


----------



## davitin (15 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> ETH está mas pumpeado por las shItCOS que los castillos esos hinchables que acaban saliendo volando.
> 
> Cuando caiga lo hará a lo grande, aunque es cierto que el techo es impredecible y aún puede estar lejos. Mi apuesta es que lo hará por algun otro SC mal escrito al estilo DAO. Tenemos tantas shItCOS avariciosas que es cuestión de tiempo que algun listo rompa algo mal hecho y se lo lleve crudísimo, el botín es suculento...
> 
> ...



Entonces, para ti los sponsors que tiene eth detras son irrelevantes?

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Alxemi (15 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Ponerse en corto ? NO .
> El clapham no tradea . El clapham vendio su criptoriqueza via ATM Lamassu . Le clavaron un 8 % de comision , pero recibio cash limpito con olor a tinta sin pasar por la cuenta del Fargo ...que son muy cabrones
> Del Mycellium al ATM .
> Y cuando llegue a 1500 $ recomprara ...
> ...



8%? joder,

con una visa recargable pagas mucho menos... aunque si quieres hacerlo rapido no puedes claro,

Por que no localbitcoins? El clapham no gusta de relacionarse con humanos?

Muchos cojones tuviste con el cajero, son una caja de bombas, podías haberte quedado sin btc y sin pasta.

Tienes puesta la caña en 1500? porque puede ser mañana en modo flash para no volver jamás

---------- Post added 15-jun-2017 at 23:22 ----------




davitin dijo:


> Entonces, para ti los sponsors que tiene eth detras son irrelevantes?
> 
> Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk



Son relevantes y la cadena de eth tiene valor, pero no justifican por si mismos esta locura. El valor de una cripto emana de su adopción y uso y ahora mismo solo se adopta eth para las shItCOS. El resto es todo especulativo y escapada del btc por miedo a jihan. Todo el pumpeo especulativo acabara corrigiendo y el de la huida de btc tambien si jihan es destruido.


----------



## Kondarra (15 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> 8%? joder,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





¿No son fiables los cajeros? Cuenta cuenta.


----------



## davitin (15 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> 8%? joder,
> 
> con una visa recargable pagas mucho menos... aunque si quieres hacerlo rapido no puedes claro,
> 
> ...



Hombre ya, las aplicaciones de eth son especulativas....pero estan intentando llegar al mundo real y gente poderosa quiere implementar esa tecnologia...por otro lado, las aplicaciones y la utilidad de bitcoin no son especulativas tambien? Que yo sepa solo sirve para comprar en la deep web y en algun comercio residual, la blockchain de eth es otra cosa mucho mas funcional.


Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (15 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Son relevantes y la cadena de eth tiene valor, pero no justifican por si mismos esta locura. El valor de una cripto emana de su adopción y uso y ahora mismo solo se adopta eth para las shItCOS. El resto es todo especulativo y escapada del btc por miedo a jihan. Todo el pumpeo especulativo acabara corrigiendo y el de la huida de btc tambien si jihan es destruido.



Yo discrepo, porque hay agentes importantes involucrados.., y en la partida de ajedrez 'de quienes estén jugando' están moviendo sus piezas.
En agosto se verá.., lo que está claro que para especular, mejor tener munición para esos días. Ya que si se juegan bien las cartas puede ser apoteósico. 

Lo que si coincido, es que un SC mal redactado... y otro DAO 2.0. Hay que tenerles bien puestos a entrar a ICOs en eth regulados por SC. Os :Aplauso: a los que habéis comprado por la valentía.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (15 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Los grandes poderes no usan ETHEREUM .
> Usan una " ethereum " privada , una especie de fork para sus chanchullos internos . No necesitan comprar 1 ethereum a 400 $ si pueden minar su propio ethereum a coste cero . Que sentido tiene ?
> El FANG esta cayendo y el Nasdaq tambien , y todo el mundo sabe que mas tarde o mas temprano la bolsa caera un 50 % si o si ...
> No se trata de si habra crash , sino de cuando ocurrira . Y los big wallets no quieren estar secos para cuando eso ocurra .
> ...



Un 50% no cayó la bolsa ni el el crack del 29. Sería la mayor caída de la historia. Mientras sigan imprimiendo dinero sin descanso, no tiene sentido que la bolsa baje tanto, además con los tipos de interés por los suelos.

A algún lugar tiene que ir todo el FIAT descontrolado que se imprime día a día. 

Antes de caer las bolsas americanas caerán estados no tercermundistas.

Y las criptos siguen siendo un lugar idóneo para ocultar grandes fortunas de los endeudados estados.


----------



## verti (15 Jun 2017)

Bueno a rio revuelto...como no pude comprar Bancor he pensado que se podia invertir indirectamente,hoy he vendido los p.tos ripple,estaba hasta los egggs, y he comprado bastantes Aragon (ANT) a 2,80,creo que sera compañero de viaje de Bancor.


----------



## stiff upper lip (16 Jun 2017)

La gran hostia llegará, quizá pronto, pero aún no, todavía quedan días de vino y rosas.

Quién tendrá la clarividencia de salir con tiempo?


----------



## p_pin (16 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Yo discrepo, porque hay agentes importantes involucrados.., y en la partida de ajedrez 'de quienes estén jugando' están moviendo sus piezas.
> *En agosto se verá..,* lo que está claro que para especular, mejor tener munición para esos días. Ya que si se juegan bien las cartas puede ser apoteósico.
> 
> Lo que si coincido, es que un SC mal redactado... y otro DAO 2.0. Hay que tenerles bien puestos a entrar a ICOs en eth regulados por SC. Os :Aplauso: a los que habéis comprado por la valentía.



Os he leído varias alusiones a Julio-Agosto, de qué se trata?

---------- Post added 16-jun-2017 at 00:22 ----------




Alxemi dijo:


> Son relevantes y la cadena de eth tiene valor, pero no justifican por si mismos esta locura. El valor de una cripto emana de su adopción y uso y ahora mismo solo se adopta eth para las shItCOS. El resto es todo especulativo y escapada del btc *por miedo a jihan*. Todo el pumpeo especulativo acabara corrigiendo y el de la huida de btc tambien si jihan es destruido.



Podrías decir quien es o qué paso con el chino ese?
No será el "dueño" de un famoso pool?


----------



## verti (16 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Los grandes poderes no usan ETHEREUM .
> Usan una " ethereum " privada , una especie de fork para sus chanchullos internos . No necesitan comprar 1 ethereum a 400 $ si pueden minar su propio ethereum a coste cero . Que sentido tiene ?
> El FANG esta cayendo y el Nasdaq tambien , y todo el mundo sabe que mas tarde o mas temprano la bolsa caera un 50 % si o si ...
> No se trata de si habra crash , sino de cuando ocurrira . Y los big wallets no quieren estar secos para cuando eso ocurra .
> ...



Bueno,yo creía y es una teoría,que ethereum lo habian creado los grandes poderes para arrebatarle el poder al bitcoin y mantener su estatus de dominio si no es con FIAT sera con ethereum,da igual si es su ethereum o el ethereum de Pepito,a ellos les da igual la moneda,lo que les interesa es el poder.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (16 Jun 2017)

¿Alguno se ha atrevido con SONM? EN Ico Rating le han puntuado un Stable+ que es su máxima puntuación.

Les sigo de cerca, pero no acabo de decidirme.

EDITO: Estoy mirando de entrar pero parece más difícil que en Bancor


----------



## juli (16 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> ETH está mas pumpeado por las shItCOS que los castillos esos hinchables que acaban saliendo volando.
> 
> Cuando caiga lo hará a lo grande, aunque es cierto que el techo es impredecible y aún puede estar lejos. Mi apuesta es que lo hará por algun otro SC mal escrito al estilo DAO. Tenemos tantas shItCOS avariciosas que es cuestión de tiempo que algun listo rompa algo mal hecho y se lo lleve crudísimo, el botín es suculento...
> 
> ...



Jeje...te cae de cine ETH, eh ??? 

En lo de que caiga un smart contract y hasta adrede, totalmente de acuerdo. En el resto...

Dejar atus competidores , y competidores aptos , a su aire y al nivel de inhibición de BTC hoy , no es tan fácil de resetear con un simple rebobinado.

No hay duda que todo esto no se habría producido ni por asomo con BTC en condiciones...pero no lo estaba, eso es un hecho...y ETH tiene un planteamiento muy amplio apoyándose en sus tokens para captar el mercado actual y el que va llegando. Muchos de esos réditos, que seguro no se harían dado o no en esa intensidad, quedarán posiblemente ya fidelizados por ETH para siempre.

Por otra parte, también el affaire de Jihan puede traer mucha tela aún. Que la situación no se ha tensado es evidente - tal vez porque iba a ser peor el remedio - y ni siquiera remedio - que la enfermedad - ...y pese a toda la animadversión que despierta el tipo en la comunidad , habrá que ver las reacciones en un enfrentamiento abierto y si BU era tan importante incluso para el propio Jihan : que la parálisis de BTC sea un fin en sí misma es una posibilidad. 

Lo que está clarísimo es que el segwit en BTC impondría nuevas reglas en el status actual, que BTC fuese practicamente un convidado de piedra era impensable hace 6 meses y se ha visto obligado a ello en el peor momento - el mejor para recoger sus frutos , y merecidos ,cómo no decirlo - . Personalmente, un par de alternativas "maduras" - maduras para los timings de esta locura - tampoco estarían de más. y con BTC, perfecto...es evidente que el cotarro cripto está mutilado.

Éso sí, personalmente si hay un poquillo de cuartelillo antes, y ese stand by se va hasta Agosto, de cine. 

En fin...hay mucha cosa que esperar...lo que es difícil es que se sucedan "automaticamente" - por aquello de que solucones sencilas para problemas complicados, no casa - . A ver de qué van las sorpresitas, que las habrá.


p.d. No piensas crear un hilo 2.0 ? Los míticos se suelen renovar a las 500 páginas.


Un saludo.

---------- Post added 16-jun-2017 at 00:57 ----------




Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> ¿Alguno se ha atrevido con SONM? EN Ico Rating le han puntuado un Stable+ que es su máxima puntuación.
> 
> Les sigo de cerca, pero no acabo de decidirme.



Presente : fácil y rápido.

Qué valora ese ranking ?

---------- Post added 16-jun-2017 at 01:04 ----------

El 1: 7 partiéndose ya firmemente.

A por el 1/5 ?


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (16 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Presente...fácil y rápido.
> 
> ...





Hacen un análisis aceptable.

ICOrating


Será por la hora que es pero no soy capaz de encontrar en su propia web su dirección de ETH Crowfunding, en su FAQ ponen la del PRE ICO ::

Edito: Ya la veo, hay que poner primero la tuya para verla, que manera más rebuscada, supongo que quieren evitar ataques.


----------



## davitin (16 Jun 2017)

Parece que esta amainando un poco la masacre, no?

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mack008 (16 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> 8%? joder,
> 
> con una visa recargable pagas mucho menos... aunque si quieres hacerlo rapido no puedes claro,
> 
> ...



alguna recomendación de tarjeta recargable? a ser posible anonima.
gracias

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tio_argyle (16 Jun 2017)

pareced que vuelven las verdes praderas.... HOOOOLD !!


----------



## davitin (16 Jun 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> pareced que vuelven las verdes praderas.... HOOOOLD !!



Efectiviwonder.

Subidon otra vez en todas las monedas, eth practicamente en su ultimo nivel...y ayer los cutre-gurus montandose unas peliculas que pa que...

Agarraos los ewoks.

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## psiloman (16 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Efectiviwonder.
> 
> Subidon otra vez en todas las monedas, eth practicamente en su ultimo nivel...y ayer los cutre-gurus montandose unas peliculas que pa que...
> 
> ...



Yo no me pongo nervioso en estas correcciones, así me da tiempo a ir sacando lo que tengo en Polo.

Cuando todo sube todos los días un 10-15 % no doy abasto, saco el tope diario y mañana ha subido eso mismo, por mucho que saque siempre tengo el mismo dinero dentro  

Creo que esto es una partida de ajedrez, y en las bajadas algunos parecen hinchas de fútbol.

Tranquilidad, cabeza y serenidad en las subidas, y lo mismo en las bajadas, yo aproveché ayer para meter en la saca unos Melones, un Zcash y 4 Eth, todos a buen precio, durante el apocalipsis...y si mañana baja todo otra vez tendré otra transferencia preparada para gastarla en 5 minutos. El único fallo del que tomo nota es no haber tenido preparado más Fiat para pillar Zcash, Aragon, TaaS y tantas otras al precio que tuvieron ayer.

Habrá más oportunidades a fin de mes, supongo. Y si se va todo al carajo de verdad, cosa que dudo en esta etapa de desarrollo de las criptos, por lo menos lo habré intentado, pobre era y pobre me quedo, no juego con el pan de mi hijo.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (16 Jun 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Yo no me pongo nervioso en estas correcciones, así me da tiempo a ir sacando lo que tengo en Polo.
> 
> Cuando todo sube todos los días un 10-15 % no doy abasto, saco el tope diario y mañana ha subido eso mismo, por mucho que saque siempre tengo el mismo dinero dentro
> 
> ...



Me da a mi q esta semana hay rebajas otra vez


----------



## davitin (16 Jun 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Me da a mi q esta semana hay rebajas otra vez



Yo espero que toque subida gorda de btc y eth...un stop loss sano y a recoger pasta a capazos en la siguiente bajada.

A ver si eth llega a los 600 esta vez, o al menos a los 500.


----------



## Alxemi (16 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> ¿No son fiables los cajeros? Cuenta cuenta.



Bueno, no hay mucho que contar, leyendo por aquí y por allá encuentras casos de gente a los que les ha ido mal con ellos por funcionar mal, no dar la pasta, no dar los btc, etc,

---------- Post added 16-jun-2017 at 10:30 ----------




davitin dijo:


> Hombre ya, las aplicaciones de eth son especulativas....pero estan intentando llegar al mundo real y gente poderosa quiere implementar esa tecnologia...por otro lado, las aplicaciones y la utilidad de bitcoin no son especulativas tambien? Que yo sepa solo sirve para comprar en la deep web y en algun comercio residual, la blockchain de eth es otra cosa mucho mas funcional.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk



ETH tiene aplicaciones reales y valor pero no justifican su precio. Su precio actual es sobre todo especulativo.
No te equivoques dándole a BTC el papel de segundón. Mucha gente que ha entrado hace poco tiende a hacerlo y es un error. El bitcoin define y representa el sistema entero. Dime si no por qué ayer baja el btc y baja todo, hoy sube y sube todo.

---------- Post added 16-jun-2017 at 10:33 ----------




clapham2 dijo:


> Bueno ...un 8 % no esta tan mal .
> Si compras en un exchange y retiras ese dinero a tu cuenta , ese dinero tienes que declararlo SI o Si , porque ha pasado por banco .
> Y las ganancias de capital son del 15 - 20 % . Ademas ...estas fichao
> Todo el que este registrado en un exchange y haya hecho algun tipo de transaccion con el exchange esta fichao .
> ...



No tienes que estar necesariamente fichado con la renta por declarar incremento patrimonial porque en la renta no pones de donde viene esa ganancia. Otra cosa es que te pidan explicaciones adicionales, cosa que puede pasar, o no pasar.
De todas formas es irrelevante porque fichado estás con una transferencia al exchange y cuando los exchanges tengan que informar por ley de todos sus registros presentes y pasados, para lo cual deben falta un par de años, ya lo estás hasta las trancas.
Un limite de 3000$ al dia te vale para cantidades regulares.
En cualquier caso los ATM acaban de ganar puntos porque acaba de cambiar la directiva sobre las tarjetas monedero VISA que es lo que usaban todas la tarjetas btc anónimas. Ahora en vez de 2500€ son 250€ lo que puedes meter en toda la vida útil de la tarjeta, así que se acabó.
Así que local bitcoins

---------- Post added 16-jun-2017 at 10:40 ----------




juli dijo:


> Jeje...te cae de cine ETH, eh ???
> 
> En lo de que caiga un smart contract y hasta adrede, totalmente de acuerdo. En el resto...
> 
> ...




Se puede hablar mucho de eth\btc\loquesea pero que eth está ahora mismo en modo burbuja me parece innegable. Esto es algo paralelo al valor que pueda tener, a lo mejor hace un X3 desde aquí y luego crash hasta quedarse otra vez aquí, es lo que tienen las burbujas, que son impredecibles.

---------- Post added 16-jun-2017 at 10:49 ----------

Por cierto SOMN parece SCAM


----------



## Pablo Villa (16 Jun 2017)

La cotizacion de la mayoria de altcoins, esta soportada por bitcoins, no?. Es decir, etherum son fracciones de bitcoin, en cotización?

Y si compras eth con dolares, engrosas el precio de esas fracciones de bitcoin que vale un eth? es decir, subiria tambien el precio del bitcoin, no es asi?

Por tanto, bitcoin es limitado a 21 Millones de monedas, pero es divisible, en cotización, infinitamente en miles de altcoins?

Es decir, bitcoin es la unica moneda deflacionaria realmente. El resto, como la tarta se divide en miles de altcoins, siempre seran inflaccionarias a la larga? Cada vvez son mas, con menos a repartir?


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (16 Jun 2017)

El Token de SONM sale aún como no verificado, pero se le han hecho casi 10.000 transacciones. Así que parece que ha tenido tirada.

Supongo que al no estar verificado es por ese el motivo que no sale listado en MyEtherWallet (aún añadiendo su dirección y siglas como token personalizado).

En el hilo oficial en Bitcointalk se comenta que el ICO podría acabar en unos días en tenor a la recaudación.

Yo como con Bancor he vuelto a meter una miseria, soy desconfiado por naturaleza.


----------



## Claudius (16 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> En cualquier caso los ATM acaban de ganar puntos porque acaba de cambiar la directiva sobre las tarjetas monedero VISA que es lo que usaban todas la tarjetas btc anónimas. Ahora en vez de 2500€ son 250€ lo que puedes meter en toda la vida útil de la tarjeta, así que se acabó.
> Así que local bitcoins



Alxemi, fuente?
Gracias.


----------



## Alxemi (16 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Alxemi, fuente?
> Gracias.



Me han llegado un par de mails identicos a este desde emisores diferentes entre ayer y hoy:


_IMPORTANT: Changes to SpectroCoin Unverified Card Limits



Dear customer,

We would like to inform you that due to the change in European Union Regulation 648/2012, known as the 4th Money Laundering Directive (4MLD), which will take force on June 26, 2017, SpectroCoin unverified card limits are subject to change. According to the new regulation:

Total card balance of all your plastic and virtual cards combined cannot exceed 250 EUR/USD/GBP at all times;Your cards combined cannot be used to withdraw or pay more than 100 EUR/USD/GBP at any given time.

Once the directive comes into force, all virtual and plastic card holders with card balance that exceeds 250 EUR/USD/GBP will be unable to use their cards for any transaction until the cards are verified. 

Card verification can take up to 5-10 days, therefore we encourage you to submit your verification documents as soon as possible.

To verify your card, please upload international passport or identity card together with proof of address, such as utility bill or bank statement to "Verify" section in our platform.

If your total virtual and plastic card balance is below 250 EUR/USD/GBP by June 26th, you do not need to verify your account. However, you will need to make sure that your total card balance from all your cards combined does not exceed 250 EUR/USD/GBP at any time to avoid the suspension of your account.

If you have further question regarding the changes toSpectroCoin debit card use please contact our support.



Kind regards,

SpectroCoin.com team_


yo por mi parte ya he vaciado los € y sacado todo en btc.


----------



## juli (16 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Se puede hablar mucho de eth\btc\loquesea pero que eth está ahora mismo en modo burbuja me parece innegable. Esto es algo paralelo al valor que pueda tener, a lo mejor hace un X3 desde aquí y luego crash hasta quedarse otra vez aquí, es lo que tienen las burbujas, que son impredecibles.



Si hay un patrón objetivo de lo que es una burbuja, perfecto. Lo mismo puede serlo BTC y lo es, sin duda alguna, el fiat en el que ambas se compran, de todo se puede hablar. Y seguramente, todo diga algo y tenga parte con lo que quedarse. 



> Por cierto SOMN parece SCAM



Por qué lo dices ? 

Se dijo que suspendían el escrow en el último momento, un CEO y cofundador de Chronopost estaba en él - como agente , aunque aún consta en la web de Sonm como tal - , aunque ignoro si estaba él solo y fue quien aparcó el asunto , pero alguien conocido y con un proyecto en marcha es , en cierto modo, un aval que en ese caso deja de serlo y éso es evidente que no mola y en el minuto final, menos.

En qué exactamente se percibe el Scam en este caso ?


----------



## Alxemi (16 Jun 2017)

Aunque ahora que lo leo mejor tal vez me he precipitado, habla de el saldo en cada momento, no del saldo total que se pueda usar en la vida util de la tarjeta, si se siguen pudiendo meter 2500€ en su vida útil nunca sobrepasando los 250€ siguen siendo una herramienta interesante para menudeo.

Habrá que esperar un poco a que haya mas información.

---------- Post added 16-jun-2017 at 11:46 ----------




juli dijo:


> Si hay un patrón objetivo de lo que es una burbuja, perfecto. Lo mismo puede serlo BTC y lo es, sin duda alguna, el fiat en el que ambas se compran, de todo se puede hablar. Y seguramente, todo diga algo y tenga parte con lo que quedarse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Tweet con direccion falsa desde cuenta oficial de proyecto, se rumorea de que ha sido un trabajo interno, equipo de devs en guerra entre ellos.


----------



## juli (16 Jun 2017)

Este año se quiere un marco común y cerrado en la UE sobre fiscalización de criptos, así lo declararon en Febrero/marzo.

Por supuesto, hasta no pasar los 183 días de rigor de cara a la residencia, no dirán ni pío...pero a partir de verano, sorpresitas.

---------- Post added 16-jun-2017 at 11:56 ----------




Alxemi dijo:


> Tweet con direccion falsa desde cuenta oficial de proyecto, se rumorea de que ha sido un trabajo interno, equipo de devs en guerra entre ellos.



La web estuvo caída ?

Porque si no lo estuvo, lo que parece es un intento de desviar transacciones del ICO a otra cuenta...y el timo , en principio, sería ése, no el ICO real.


----------



## michinato (16 Jun 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Yo no me pongo nervioso en estas correcciones, así me da tiempo a ir sacando lo que tengo en Polo.
> 
> Cuando todo sube todos los días un 10-15 % no doy abasto, saco el tope diario y mañana ha subido eso mismo, por mucho que saque siempre tengo el mismo dinero dentro




En las mismas estoy desde hace tiempo. Por mi parte fue una cagada de falta de previsión y preparación de cold wallets. Ha subido todo tanto en los últimos meses que no hay manera de sacar las criptomonedas del exchange.


Por ir creando terminología, yo creo que a esta situación podríamos referirnos como: "me ha ocurrido un paketazo" o "estoy sufriendo un paketazo"

Todo esto en honor a paketazo, quien ya lo sufrió con sus DASH en el pasado, lo comentó y no avisó de este problema, pero parece que cuesta estar preparado hasta que no te sucede. 



Así ya tendríamos dos expresiones:

*Hacer un remonster*: "La acción de vender el 50% de tus bitcoins tras un pump para luego recomprar más barato" 

*Sufrir un paketazo*: "La situación de que la cotización de tus criptos suba rápidamente y tener que estar un montón de días/meses haciendo retiradas de tu exchange por el límite diario/mensual".





---------- Post added 16-jun-2017 at 12:19 ----------




Alxemi dijo:


> No tienes que estar necesariamente fichado con la renta por declarar incremento patrimonial porque en la renta no pones de donde viene esa ganancia. Otra cosa es que te pidan explicaciones adicionales, cosa que puede pasar, o no pasar.
> De todas formas es irrelevante porque fichado estás con una transferencia al exchange y cuando los exchanges tengan que informar por ley de todos sus registros presentes y pasados, para lo cual deben falta un par de años, ya lo estás hasta las trancas.
> Un limite de 3000$ al dia te vale para cantidades regulares.
> En cualquier caso los ATM acaban de ganar puntos porque acaba de cambiar la directiva sobre las tarjetas monedero VISA que es lo que usaban todas la tarjetas btc anónimas. Ahora en vez de 2500€ son 250€ lo que puedes meter en toda la vida útil de la tarjeta, así que se acabó.
> Así que local bitcoins



Necesitamos que exchanges descentralizados tipo bitsquare se consoliden y aumenten de volumen cuanto antes.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (16 Jun 2017)

Joder asusta esto del SONM. Ya empiezo a dudar si no nos la han metido hasta el fondo.

Etherscan ERC20 Token Contract 0x983f6d60db79ea8ca4eb9968c6aff8cfa04b3c63

De momento el Token sigue sin estar verificado y en la web dicen hacer vendido 289 M tokens de 331M.


----------



## Eurocrack (16 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Joder asusta esto del SONM. Ya empiezo a dudar si no nos la han metido hasta el fondo.
> 
> Etherscan ERC20 Token Contract 0x983f6d60db79ea8ca4eb9968c6aff8cfa04b3c63
> 
> De momento el Token sigue sin estar verificado y en la web dicen hacer vendido 289 M tokens de 331M.





Yo ayer al final me rajé. Con los comentarios que hubo antes de la salida y eso no me atreví.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (16 Jun 2017)

Si alguien entro en spectre cuando lo dije acaba de doblarse, a ver hasta donde llega esta moneda.
Cuando la metan en bittrex subira como la espuma.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (16 Jun 2017)

Añadiendo esto en MyEtherWallet ya puedo ver los tokens:

ADDRESS : 0x983f6d60db79ea8ca4eb9968c6aff8cfa04b3c63
Token Decimals: : 18
Token Symbol : SNM

Aún así este proyecto parece de alto riesgo.


----------



## juli (16 Jun 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Necesitamos que exchanges descentralizados tipo bitsquare se consoliden y aumenten de volumen cuanto antes.



Ya había una solicitud abierta para chequear btisquare entre 3 voluntarios de cara a rebotar transacciones, ver cómo iba el escrow, etc...

Ahora mismo hay una ico sobre un exchange de ese tipo y de interface bastante amigable en principio. Digipl incdió en ése y en otro , con una pinta de miedo...se agradecería alguna opinión de criterio sobre ambos.

___________________________________

Sobre los últimos salseos :

- TAAS , en 3 pavos.

- Vslice, muy buena pinta, con crecimientos diarios continuados y por encima de LBRY credits ,por ejemplo - sigo sin saber abrir el inteface de la wallet de éstos , pese a tener el nodo chutando y la blockchain descargada , otra solicitud también aquí , pero nada -

- BAT , retomando lo caído pero a un ritmo cojonudo, se puso en muy buen precio ayer y anteayer. 

- Minereum, de laaaaargo en 12 pavos y subiendo posiciones desde el 200 y pico. Tirada mínima, repito por última vez, que ni vendo ni quiero ser chapas : si no para ya, la típica que entra en el top 100 hasta la cocina.

- LTC me sigue dando muy buena pinta. Mejor crecimiento diario del top 10 incluso por encima de ETH. El chino se ha centrado en ella por algo.

- Veros : Puritita cabra mecánica. De un 30 y pico arriba a un 8/15% abajo en horas y ya fuera de los barridos . Mucho recorrido,pero coin que menean con 3 pelas...cualquier cosa / aunque por 100/200 pavos puedes pillar morterada y echarla al cajón / .


----------



## Merlin (16 Jun 2017)

mack008 dijo:


> alguna recomendación de tarjeta recargable? a ser posible anonima.
> gracias



Aquí tienes unas cuantas donde elegir: Bad Request


----------



## michinato (16 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> ...
> PIVX a 1,23 y NXT a 0,13 .
> Mi precio de entrada para PIVX a 1 $ . Para NXT ...10 cts
> Aunque es posible que baje a 0,90 y 8 ctvs
> Y pal wallet de papel




Clapham, ¿porque miras la cotización de PIVX en $?

¿Has tenido en cuenta que solo vas a poder comprar PIVX con BTC?

¿Te da igual el punto del cruce PIVX/BTC en el que entrar? 


Al salirte del todo vas a tener que volver a comprar BTC con fiat, y luego cambiarlo por las criptos a las que entres, lo cual es bastante más engorroso.


Y por cierto, ¿te has planteado la posibilidad de en lugar de enviarlos a un paper wallet montarte un servidor de pivx y hacer staking? Yo lo estoy haciendo desde no hace mucho y ya he obtenido alguna recompensa, espero a tener unas cuantas más para confirmar los datos y contarlo en un post.


----------



## Claudius (16 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> If your total virtual and plastic card balance is below 250 EUR/USD/GBP by June 26th, you do not need to verify your account. However, you will need to make sure that your total card balance from all your cards combined does not exceed 250 EUR/USD/GBP at any time to avoid the suspension of your account.



Buff, con el mismo operador la suma de las tarjetas del mismo operador no puede exceder 250 eur. pero a dónde vamos!!!


----------



## Merlin (16 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> En cualquier caso los ATM acaban de ganar puntos porque acaba de cambiar la directiva sobre las tarjetas monedero VISA que es lo que usaban todas la tarjetas btc anónimas. Ahora en vez de 2500€ son 250€ lo que puedes meter en toda la vida útil de la tarjeta, así que se acabó.



Oye Alxemi, ahí donde dices "...los ATM acaban de ganar puntos..." te has equivocado ¿no? Tú querías decir que los exchange acaban de ganar puntos ¿Verdad?


----------



## Claudius (16 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Aunque ahora que lo leo mejor tal vez me he precipitado, habla de el saldo en cada momento, no del saldo total que se pueda usar en la vida util de la tarjeta, si se siguen pudiendo meter 2500€ en su vida útil nunca sobrepasando los 250€ siguen siendo una herramienta interesante para menudeo.



Sin verificar suelen ser 1000 eur. de descarga en su vida útil, 2500 sería de cargar la de spectrocoin. Vamos, eso entiendo yo.
Bitcoin Debit Card | SpectroCoin

Yo por lo que he leído, creo que has entendido bien.


----------



## Kondarra (16 Jun 2017)

Vuelve a empezar a caer todo. ¿Corrección o bull trap?


----------



## Divad (16 Jun 2017)

Está claro que no hace gracia ver bajar todos los valores a la vez, pero cuando suben todos... ¿Alguien se ha preguntado que está pasando?



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



Los bots trabajan las 24h :fiufiu:


----------



## Chicosalchicha (16 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Pues porque es mas facil hacer calculos .
> PIVX a 65000 satoshis es como decir PIVX a 65000 riales iranies , mas o menos . El clapham se mueve por presupuestos cerrados / planes quinquenales / lista de la compra ...
> El " punto de cruce " para entrar estaria en torno a 1 $ .
> O 40/45 mil satoshis .
> ...



Clapham puedes hablar un poco de pivx?
Ya no hablas de factom?


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (16 Jun 2017)

¿Qué os parece esto? PArece que van a lanzar algo parecido a un ETF con altcoins y bitcoins "muy diversificado".

Crypto Fund AG Announces New Cryptocurrency Fund...But It's No ETF - Bitcoin News

https://cryptofundag.ch/files/presse/Crypto Fund AG_Press Release_20170612_eng.pdf

---------- Post added 16-jun-2017 at 16:02 ----------




clapham2 dijo:


> Pues porque es mas facil hacer calculos .
> PIVX a 65000 satoshis es como decir PIVX a 65000 riales iranies , mas o menos . El clapham se mueve por presupuestos cerrados / planes quinquenales / lista de la compra ...
> El " punto de cruce " para entrar estaria en torno a 1 $ .
> O 40/45 mil satoshis .
> ...



Tomo nota para que te comas un owned o aclamarte como visionario ::


----------



## Divad (16 Jun 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Clapham puedes hablar un poco de pivx?
> Ya no hablas de factom?



Habría que probar con citarle todas las que ha mencionado ... pero como va borrando sus mensajes... pues queda como el bufón del hilo y por allí por donde se pasea. Nunca dejó de serlo, ya que le pagan por ello :fiufiu:

Tras ver el siguiente vídeo algunos podrán verse "atacados".
[youtube]eMh5vR5Iu7Q[/youtube]

Uno no debe sentirse atacado si realmente usas el nuevo juego para especular... Antes de que ETH llegue al trono tocará moverse rápido.


----------



## Divad (16 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitcoin podrá irse a la mierda perfectamente siempre y cuando no se una a Bancor. Montarán un show para tumbarla y así se hará ETH con el trono.

Se prevén mejor los movimientos cuando se mira el juego desde otra perspectiva... 8::fiufiu::rolleye:


----------



## davitin (16 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Bitcoin podrá irse a la mierda perfectamente siempre y cuando no se una a Bancor. Montarán un show para tumbarla y así se hará ETH con el trono.
> 
> Se prevén mejor los movimientos cuando se mira el juego desde otra perspectiva... 8::fiufiu::rolleye:



Divad, hasta donde crees que llegara eth antes de volver a retroceder?


----------



## plus ultra (16 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Divad, hasta donde crees que llegara eth antes de volver a retroceder?










espera un poco creo que te lo esta mirando 



Yo la estube mirando ase un rato y esta me salio interesante Skycoin echadle un vistazo.


----------



## Divad (16 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Divad, hasta donde crees que llegara eth antes de volver a retroceder?



Qué cachondo plus ultra! :XX:

Igual se mantiene sobre los 400$~ y para el 19 comienzan a festejar la semana de San Juan :Baile:::







Como mínimo debería de romper los 500$, si sacan actualizaciones de Raiden, 
Metropolis, PoS, aumento de tokens y criptos reservando en Bancor, tarjetas, minería profesional,... :fiufiu::rolleye::Baile:

Se está gestando un macro festival de la hostia... Hace falta decir más?


----------



## kerevienteya (16 Jun 2017)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...in-ethereum-litecoin-ripple.html#post19594224


----------



## Claudius (16 Jun 2017)

NEM: El gigante dormido


----------



## Divad (16 Jun 2017)

Porra de títulos para el siguiente hilo? 

Criptómanos - los nuevos ricos en la era digital



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## djun (16 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Porra de títulos para el siguiente hilo?
> 
> Criptómanos - los nuevos ricos en la era digital
> 
> ...



*Criptomanía. Cómo invertir con criptos sin volverte loco.*


----------



## boloko (16 Jun 2017)

Qué opináis de este texto sacado por un usuario de un grupo de telegram:

The problem with ethereum apps is it's like taking an F1 engine (modern app) and putting it inside an old Trabant (ethereum today). It's going to be very very very slow. The early applications that might sit on top of ethereum could potentially be disruptive, but until somebody makes ethereum scale, it's all just a pipedream. There is no clear path to making it scalable today and a lot of people are questioning if it's actually theoretically possible. Cap Theorem states that a database can implement 2 of 3 choices, but never all three. So for example MySQL is transactional but a bugger to scale horizontally. NoSQL databases are not transactional but they can scale massively. they both obey cap theorem. Ethereum seems to require all three choices. I think a lot of the valuation is currently based on the idea of using DAPPS to disinter-mediate Amazon, banks, every market place on earth! Trouble is nobody knows how to get there! It's like selling a future currency for mars. It will never have any value unless somebody actually works out a way to get to mars.
_________ 

El problema con las aplicaciones ethereum es que es como tomar un motor de F1 (aplicación moderna) y ponerlo dentro de un viejo Trabant (ethereum hoy). Va a ser muy, muy lento. Las aplicaciones tempranas que podrían sentarse en la parte superior del etéreo podrían ser potencialmente perturbadoras, pero hasta que alguien haga la escala del etéreo, todo es sólo un "pipedream". No hay un camino claro para hacerlo escalable hoy y mucha gente está cuestionando si es teóricamente posible. El teorema del casquillo indica que una base de datos puede implementar 2 de 3 opciones, pero nunca las tres. Así que por ejemplo, MySQL es transaccional, pero es un bugger para escalar horizontalmente. Las bases de datos NoSQL no son transaccionales, pero pueden escalar masivamente. Ambos obedecen el teorema del casquillo. Ethereum parece requerir las tres opciones. Creo que una gran parte de la valoración se basa actualmente en la idea de utilizar DAPPS para desintermediar Amazon, los bancos, todos los mercados en la tierra! El problema es que nadie sabe cómo llegar! Es como vender una moneda futura para Marte. Nunca tendrá ningún valor a menos que alguien realmente funciona una manera de llegar a Marte.


----------



## davitin (16 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Porra de títulos para el siguiente hilo?
> 
> Criptómanos - los nuevos ricos en la era digital
> 
> ...



Con Criptos y a lo loco.

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Merlin (16 Jun 2017)

El que se haga rico con las criptomonedas será un millonario ciberpunk del siglo XXI.


----------



## Helios_pc (16 Jun 2017)

Hoy me ha comentado mi padre que tiene un compañero en el trabajo que gana dineros con una moneda de los ordenadores una tal etereum y yo... Ahh que bien...lo tengo que mirar... xD

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## psiloman (16 Jun 2017)

Criptos Rush, segunda temporada.

Criptomania Reloaded.

Criptoadictos, pioneros de una nueva era.


----------



## orbeo (16 Jun 2017)

Criptomaníacos anónimos.

Cómo dejar de mirar las velitas cada 5 minutos.


----------



## digipl (16 Jun 2017)

boloko dijo:


> Qué opináis de este texto sacado por un usuario de un grupo de telegram:
> El problema con las aplicaciones ethereum es que es como tomar un motor de F1 (aplicación moderna) y ponerlo dentro de un viejo Trabant (ethereum hoy). Va a ser muy, muy lento. Las aplicaciones tempranas que podrían sentarse en la parte superior del etéreo podrían ser potencialmente perturbadoras, pero hasta que alguien haga la escala del etéreo, todo es sólo un "pipedream". No hay un camino claro para hacerlo escalable hoy y mucha gente está cuestionando si es teóricamente posible. El teorema del casquillo indica que una base de datos puede implementar 2 de 3 opciones, pero nunca las tres. Así que por ejemplo, MySQL es transaccional, pero es un bugger para escalar horizontalmente. Las bases de datos NoSQL no son transaccionales, pero pueden escalar masivamente. Ambos obedecen el teorema del casquillo. Ethereum parece requerir las tres opciones. Creo que una gran parte de la valoración se basa actualmente en la idea de utilizar DAPPS para desintermediar Amazon, los bancos, todos los mercados en la tierra! El problema es que nadie sabe cómo llegar! Es como vender una moneda futura para Marte. Nunca tendrá ningún valor a menos que alguien realmente funciona una manera de llegar a Marte.



Me he reído con lo del "teorema del casquillo". El teorema CAP es una de las bases de la computación distribuida el cual dice que en el almacenamiento de datos no se puede garantizar simultáneamente la consistencia, la disponibilidad y la tolerancia al particionado y que siempre hay que elegir entre dos de ellas.

El propio creador del teorema, Eric Brewer, matizo en 2012 que en realidad no es elegir entre dos de las tres propiedades sino que solo en caso de fallo o de partición de la red hay que elegir entre consistencia o disponibilidad.

Quitando la chapa teórica el problema de Ethereum no es el teorema CAP, sino que tiene que lograr cambiar la base de su funcionamiento, que es el sistema de consenso, de POW a POS, mientras sigue funcionando, sin que se puedan hacer pruebas reales, con cientos de individuos buscando el menor fallo y con una capitalización de más de 33.000 millones. 

Algo así como cambiar el motor de un cohete en pleno despegue.

Lo peor del tema es que ni lográndolo se asegura que el motor va a tener suficiente potencia para seguir subiendo.


----------



## Merlin (16 Jun 2017)

Muy buen artículo: Okay, WTF Is Ethereum?


----------



## Divad (16 Jun 2017)

Divad: Criptómanos - los nuevos ricos en la era digital



djun dijo:


> *Criptomanía. Cómo invertir con criptos sin volverte loco.*





davitin dijo:


> Con Criptos y a lo loco.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk





Merlin dijo:


> El que se haga rico con las criptomonedas será un millonario ciberpunk del siglo XXI.





psiloman dijo:


> Criptos Rush, segunda temporada.
> 
> Criptomania Reloaded.
> 
> Criptoadictos, pioneros de una nueva era.






orbeo dijo:


> Criptomaníacos anónimos.
> 
> Cómo dejar de mirar las velitas cada 5 minutos.



Alguien más se anima? Los que leen y no escriben alguna perla más que añadir?




Helios_pc dijo:


> Hoy me ha comentado mi padre que tiene un compañero en el trabajo que gana dineros con una moneda de los ordenadores una tal etereum y yo... Ahh que bien...lo tengo que mirar... xD
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk



Qué no se enteré tú padre que te enganchaste antes


----------



## davitin (16 Jun 2017)

Una pregunta...a cuanto llego a estar la cotizacion total de todas las criptos antes de "La Hostia"? ahora creo que esta entre 107 y 108 mil millones de $.


----------



## djun (16 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Una pregunta...a cuanto llego a estar la cotizacion total de todas las criptos antes de "La Hostia"? ahora creo que esta entre 107 y 108 mil millones de $.



116.000 millones de dólares aproximadamente.


----------



## bizkaiarober (17 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Divad: Criptómanos - los nuevos ricos en la era digital
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"De las punto-com a las crypto-coin (marica el último)"


----------



## common sense (17 Jun 2017)

bizkaiarober dijo:


> "De las punto-com a las crypto-coin (marica el último)"



Hueles eso? Lo hueles, verdad!
Que es?
Es una burbuja, nada en el mundo huele como eso... Me gusta el olor de una buena burbuja por la mañana, una vez durante años, inflamos una, hasta que se llevo un sistema financiero por delante, al acabar, no quedaba ni una caja de ahorros en pie,... que pestazo a banquero acojonado, aquello olia a victoria Algun dia explora esta burbuja!

Video


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (17 Jun 2017)

Posible nuevo título para el hilo:

Una moneda para gobernarlos a todos, en busca del BitCoin Killer.


----------



## juli (17 Jun 2017)

ESPECULACIÓN CON ALTCOINS - 2 : De Shitland a Cryptoland.




...y por la evidente querencia al barroquismo, vamos...que si no, lo dejaba en el 2.


----------



## djun (17 Jun 2017)

"El mundo se divide en dos categorías: los que utilizan las criptos, y los que cavan". 

Tu cavas - YouTube


----------



## Divad (17 Jun 2017)

djun dijo:


> "El mundo se divide en dos categorías: los que utilizan las criptos, y los que cavan".
> 
> Tu cavas - YouTube



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Por mi tienes los honores de abrir el nuevo hilo :Baile:

EDIT: los que utilizan las criptos, y los que se conforman con una RBU :XX:

EDIT2: A las 17h de hoy Sábado se crea una encuesta y la más votada se lleva el título ^^


----------



## spala (17 Jun 2017)

los chinos estan pumpeando LTC q da gusto,

vaya sin sentido, he comprado LTC y al ver q caia un minimo, me he salido, no me fio un pelo,

creo q lo mas sensato es entrar si llega a pasa el maximo anterior, osea por encima de 50, de ahi igual se eleva hasta los 80-100

pero me ha amargado tanto LTC que me da pánico,


----------



## bizkaiarober (17 Jun 2017)

No sé si ya lo tenéis, es curioso.

Fiatleak - watch the world's currencies flow into bitcoin in realtime


----------



## san_miguel (17 Jun 2017)

¿Que os parece KMD? Le he echado un ojo y parece muy interesante y con mucho potencial.

What is the Komodo Platform | CryptoCompare.com


----------



## davitin (17 Jun 2017)

El etc classic tambien esta subiendo.



Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## digipl (17 Jun 2017)

Bueno niños, parece que el tema de usar tarjetas anónimas para pagar o pasar a fiat se complica enormemente, por no decir que nos lo cierran, a partir del 26 de Junio. 

Ese día entra en vigor la directiva 648/2012 en cuyo artículo 12 incluye:

.-No puede ser recargable o limita a 250€ mensuales el total de transacciones.
.-Limita a 250€ el balance total
.-Limita a 100€ cada retirada
.-Solo es utilizable en el país en que el medio de pago haya sido emitido
.-Solo se pueden usar para compras
.-*No puede ser financiada con dinero electrónico anónimo.*







Como primera medida aconsejaría a todos los que tengan este tipo de tarjetas que las dejen, sino a cero, a menos de 250€ de saldo total antes del 26 de Junio. Ya he recibido algún aviso de que toda cuenta que supere 250€ quedará suspendida.


----------



## Alba_00 (17 Jun 2017)

¿Alguien sabe por qué el puñetero monedero de Teslacoin no sincroniza? Por más que intento seguir las instrucciones del hilo de bitcointalk, no hay manera.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (17 Jun 2017)

digipl dijo:


> Bueno niños, parece que el tema de usar tarjetas anónimas para pagar o pasar a fiat se complica enormemente, por no decir que nos lo cierran, a partir del 26 de Junio.
> 
> Ese día entre en vigor la directiva 648/2012 en cuyo artículo 12 incluye:
> 
> ...



Menudos HDP. Lo quieren tener todo bien atado porque ven que se les va de las manos.


----------



## vyk (17 Jun 2017)

A que monedas le veis más potencial?

Yo tuve Quarks (poco dinero) pero me salio rana.


----------



## plus ultra (17 Jun 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> ¿Que os parece KMD? Le he echado un ojo y parece muy interesante y con mucho potencial.
> 
> What is the Komodo Platform | CryptoCompare.com



Al parecer tardaron muchísimo desde la ICO hasta su puesta en marcha y esto hizo que mucha gente perdiera confianza,pero por lo que se ve han echo las cosas despacio pero bien,su cotización es alcista y muy estable dentro de lo que cabe en este mundillo,junto con Byteball son de todo el mercado las que mejor veo posicionadas en un top 15-10 a largo plazo.

Un dato,ase no mucho Ledger la incluyo en sus dispositivos y las otras veces que ha ocurrido esto con otras coin estas han echo muy buenas subidas y se han consolidado en el mercado.

Yo en su momento compre unos token antes de que salieran a cotización y he hecho un X7


----------



## Claudius (17 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Menudos HDP. Lo quieren tener todo bien atado porque ven que se les va de las manos.



Ahora es cuando más hay que incentivar a los comercios a que acepten cryptos como forma de pago.


----------



## san_miguel (17 Jun 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Al parecer tardaron muchísimo desde la ICO hasta su puesta en marcha y esto hizo que mucha gente perdiera confianza,pero por lo que se ve han echo las cosas despacio pero bien,su cotización es alcista y muy estable dentro de lo que cabe en este mundillo,junto con Byteball son de todo el mercado las que mejor veo posicionadas en un top 15-10 a largo plazo.
> 
> Un dato,ase no mucho Ledger la incluyo en sus dispositivos y las otras veces que ha ocurrido esto con otras coin estas han echo muy buenas subidas y se han consolidado en el mercado.
> 
> Yo en su momento compre unos token antes de que salieran a cotización y he hecho un X7



Yo la veo con mucho potencial y buen proyecto. Otro X10 factible.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kukulkam (17 Jun 2017)

Hol chicos, alguno sabe como pillar iotas?

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (17 Jun 2017)

El cacharro ha hablado Emercoin, habló ayer pero tenía que confirmar 1 par de cosas.


----------



## MM Trainer (17 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> El cacharro ha hablado Emercoin, habló ayer pero tenía que confirmar 1 par de cosas.



Ayer a que hora? Si lo hizo antes de las 22, chapeau. Ha subido un 30%. El cacharro también te indica cuando salir?


----------



## plus ultra (17 Jun 2017)

Kukulkam dijo:


> Hol chicos, alguno sabe como pillar iotas?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk



Por ahora en Bitfinex


----------



## Claudius (17 Jun 2017)

MM Trainer dijo:


> Ayer a que hora? Si lo hizo antes de las 22, chapeau. Ha subido un 30%. El cacharro también te indica cuando salir?



Llevaba avisando en torno a 72h, pero el anuncio del chino kudeiro, rompió el análisis. No quería que luego me taladréis si falla. Así que hasta que no he visto el 86% de probabilidad no he dicho nada.
Salir es de conocimiento público antes, desde el 25 Julio y todo Agosto.


----------



## spala (17 Jun 2017)

vyk dijo:


> A que monedas le veis más potencial?
> 
> Yo tuve Quarks (poco dinero) pero me salio rana.



yo he tenido quarks pero hace mucho de eso,
obviamente se fue a la mierda,
palmé pasta por ahi
y palmé pasta con vertcoin

2 que parecia que son muy buenas tal y cual y al final mierda.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (17 Jun 2017)

¿Al final alguien se ha animado con Wagerr? 

Quedan pocos días para que acabe su ICO y he probado su demo de su Wallet para apostar y no tiene mala pinta.

Lo mismo entro con un poco.


----------



## plus ultra (17 Jun 2017)

spala dijo:


> yo he tenido quarks pero hace mucho de eso,
> obviamente se fue a la mierda,
> palmé pasta por ahi
> y palmé pasta con vertcoin
> ...



Para haber perdido pasta con VTC sola hay dos posibilidades,haber comprado antes de septiembre de 2015 o 2ª haber operado mal,lo cual no quiere decir que la moneda o lo mas importante el proyecto sea una "mierda".

Referente Quarks una de tantos,a todos nos a tocado uno que pensamos que tenia futuro y al final se queda por el camino han caido muchos y aun quedan muchisimos por caer.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (17 Jun 2017)

Alguien de aqui holdea nxt?


----------



## Divad (17 Jun 2017)

digipl dijo:


> Bueno niños, parece que el tema de usar tarjetas anónimas para pagar o pasar a fiat se complica enormemente, por no decir que nos lo cierran, a partir del 26 de Junio.
> 
> Ese día entra en vigor la directiva 648/2012 en cuyo artículo 12 incluye:
> 
> ...



Prohibiendo unas tarjetas para después acabar aceptando las tarjetas ligadas a ETH :fiufiu: Si Bitcoin sobrevive hará paridad con el oro :rolleye:


----------



## p_pin (17 Jun 2017)

He visto este artículo sobre impuestos y criptos

*Los impuestos del bitcoin y el ether: así tributan operadores, mineros y comercios que trabajan con criptodivisas*

Los impuestos del bitcoin y el ether: así tributan operadores, mineros y comercios que trabajan con criptodivisas - Bolsamanía.com


----------



## davitin (17 Jun 2017)

Esto es un sin vivir, coño, a ver si entra de golpe una buena pasta en cryptoland y sube la cosa como la espuma.

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (17 Jun 2017)

Al final me he atrevido a meter una fichas en Wagger, la demo Wallet me ha parecido convincente y su plan de destrucción de moneda para que no haya inflación me parece acertado.

Podrían ser candidatos a herederos del BetFair original, que fue la mejor casa de apuestas del momento, ya que el dinero de todo el mundo estaba centralizado y la competencia perfecta hacia encontrar las mejores cuotas. Era tan buen sistema que tuvieron que prohibirlo. Actualmente cada país cuenta solo con el dinero que se apuesta en su territorio, con lo cual, al haber tan poco dinero hay poca liquidez y las cuotas son malas. Los que conocimos el BetFair original seguro que lo recordamos con añoranza.

Espero que Wagger logre acercarse a lo que fue en su día Betfair.


----------



## Claudius (17 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Prohibiendo unas tarjetas para después acabar aceptando las tarjetas ligadas a ETH :fiufiu: Si Bitcoin sobrevive hará paridad con el oro :rolleye:



Ojo! qué son las tarjetas *anónimas*, si verificas la persona y la tarjeta la haces no anónima, y como el dinero se ha obtenido de forma lícita, se podrían usar tranquilamente.

Otro asunto son los temas hacienda para cantidades grandes.
Si se ingresan en banco hasta 3000 eur. anuales en cantidades no superiores a 900 eur. no_ 'suelen'_ saltar las alertas de los bancos para avisar a hacienda.


----------



## Eurocrack (17 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Al final me he atrevido a meter una fichas en Wagger, la demo Wallet me ha parecido convincente y su plan de destrucción de moneda para que no haya inflación me parece acertado.
> 
> Podrían ser candidatos a herederos del BetFair original, que fue la mejor casa de apuestas del momento, ya que el dinero de todo el mundo estaba centralizado y la competencia perfecta hacia encontrar las mejores cuotas. Era tan buen sistema que tuvieron que prohibirlo. Actualmente cada país cuenta solo con el dinero que se apuesta en su territorio, con lo cual, al haber tan poco dinero hay poca liquidez y las cuotas son malas. Los que conocimos el BetFair original seguro que lo recordamos con añoranza.
> 
> Espero que Wagger logre acercarse a lo que fue en su día Betfair.





La aportación se puede hacer desde cualquier wallet, supongo.
Pero los tokens, donde te los mandan? Tiemes que utilizar un wallet tipo my etherwallet?


----------



## Divad (17 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Esto es un sin vivir, coño, a ver si entra de golpe una buena pasta en cryptoland y sube la cosa como la espuma.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk



Tienes ganas de sacar pasta y disfrutarla en el verano 

Creo que muchos estamos igual 


Claudius dijo:


> Ojo! qué son las tarjetas *anónimas*, si verificas la persona y la tarjeta la haces no anónima, y como el dinero se ha obtenido de forma lícita, se podrían usar tranquilamente.
> 
> Otro asunto son los temas hacienda para cantidades grandes.
> Si se ingresan en banco hasta 3000 eur. anuales en cantidades no superiores a 900 eur. no_ 'suelen'_ saltar las alertas de los bancos para avisar a hacienda.



Gracias Claudius por la información! 

Estoy tranquilo, la estafa fiduciaria y sus deudas acabarán siendo humo, no tendrán sentido en la nueva era.

Acaso piensan los listos crear una cripto estafa donde se guardará toda la colosal DEUDA del FIAT? ::

Lo normal sería pagar un impuesto universal para mantener una RBU y desarrollo para TODOS. 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (17 Jun 2017)

Eurocrack dijo:


> La aportación se puede hacer desde cualquier wallet, supongo.
> Pero los tokens, donde te los mandan? Tiemes que utilizar un wallet tipo my etherwallet?




Una vez te logueas y pagas te deben aparecer los tokens en su web (a mi aún no me salen, ha pasado 1 hora desde que pagué).

He pagado desde MyetherWallet. Si mañana sigo sin ver nada escribiré a su soporte.

Aún estoy investigando si una vez hecho pago se pueden ver los Tokens añadiendo un token personalizado como en Bancor o SONM.


----------



## davitin (17 Jun 2017)

Enhorabuena a los bitcoñeros, parece que el bitcoin va "p'arriba".... El eth esta estancadillo.

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (17 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Tienes ganas de sacar pasta y disfrutarla en el verano



Pues yo este verano, precisamente no levantaría el culo del ordenador.


----------



## djun (17 Jun 2017)

Creo que la fuerte subida de Ltc está relacionado con el complicado SegWit que se avecina para el Btc. 
¿Hasta donde puede llegar Ltc? Estamos en 45 dólares.


----------



## Divad (17 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Pues yo este verano, precisamente no levantaría el culo del ordenador.



Este verano Ethereum paga las fiestas :Baile::Baile::Baile:

Tengo reservado la primera fiesta ETH del 23 a 25 de Junio en un chalet con piscina y cerca de la playa para unas 15p 

Creo que no sienta bien estar tantas horas leyendo y mirando velas si tienes tus chapas guardadas y tus ventas/compras fijadas a X cantidad. El juego es divertido porque sabes que en cualquier momento se disparan y puedes cerrar con beneficios y ves unas en ofertas que después sacarás beneficios... pues casi que nos deja enganchados todo el día :XX:::

Si todo se va a la mierda, no habrá servido de nada ser un criptómano :: aprovechar también para disfrutad con los seres que os rodean, pues el cambio será divertido y ante como pueda desarrollarse... es más divertido disfrutar en la realidad que compartimos todos 

Encuesta creada con voto múltiple anónimo y se cierra en 3 días.


----------



## Claudius (17 Jun 2017)

djun dijo:


> Creo que la fuerte subida de Ltc está relacionado con el complicado SegWit que se avecina para el Btc.
> ¿Hasta donde puede llegar Ltc? Estamos en 45 dólares.



No creo.. que sea por eso. El Lunes se pone activo en Bitstamp, más bien tiene que ver con eso.
Mi hipótesis..

A ver a partir del lunes, en FIAT como se negocia, si sigue la supremacía china o se ve más USD


----------



## juli (17 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Pues yo este verano, precisamente no levantaría el culo del ordenador.



Algo que ver con esas fechas en que , si he entendido bien, sugerías estar fuera ?

No sé si he pillado Claudius, pero si te explayas un poco en torno a esos dos apuntes, agradecido.


----------



## sirpask (17 Jun 2017)

Litecoin con la activación del Segwit se ha convertido en un gran instrumento y test para Bitcoin. Es decir, sirve para algo.

Yo entré en 8€ el dia de antes de activar segwit, cuando el chino cabron amagó... No me va mal.


----------



## orbeo (17 Jun 2017)

Alguien a tratado de hacer intercambios entre exchanges para aprovechar la diferencia de precio del BTC??

Por ejemplo y con cifras redondas:

Exchange A con el BTC a 2500 se envía a exchange B en Asia con el BTC a 2700
En el exchange B se pasa BTC a (aquí viene el detalle, porque habría que ver una moneda que cueste lo mismo en todos los exchanges) ETH por ejemplo.
Se envían los ETH al exchange A inicial y se cambian por BTC. Hemos ganado 200 euros.

Repetir hasta aburrirse.

Es un plan genial o soy subnormal?

Edito, por ejemplo en BTCCHina la diferencia en LTC son unos 3 euros, osea que más o menos se podría hacer.


----------



## plus ultra (17 Jun 2017)

Divad
[URL="burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/911328-votacion-titulo-nuevo-hilo-de-especulacion-criptos.html" dijo:


> Encuesta creada con voto múltiple anónimo y se cierra en 3 días.[/URL]



No me gusta ninguno,no cumplen la esencia del hilo,restan "seriedad" y dan margen para que este tipo de mercado tan menospreciado y que algunos intentan ridiculizar parezca eso "algo poco serio" para uno recien llegado o que le pique la curiosidad.

Yo me quedaria con especulación altcoin 2 o mercado criptomonedas...

PD:es solo mi opinion y para gustos colores.


----------



## Eurocrack (17 Jun 2017)

Abrete una cuenta en el extranjero y que te hagan ahí la transferencia del dinero. Si no tienes más de 50k € en la cuenta no es obligatorio declararla en España.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (17 Jun 2017)

Lo del LiteCoin sería para estudiarlo a fondo, que una moneda de las grandes crezca un 42% en un solo día es una jodida barbaridad.

Y por cierto SONM en prelaunch parece que despierta interés.

SONM (Pre-Launch) (SNM) $1.01 (%) | CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations

Se cotiza a 1$ (mercado cerrado de HIBTC eso sí). El ICO rondaba ayer por los 10 centimos, no acabo de entender esa fiebre ya que creo que el ICO aún sigue abierto ::


----------



## kokoliso1 (17 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> ¿Al final alguien se ha animado con Wagerr?
> 
> Quedan pocos días para que acabe su ICO y he probado su demo de su Wallet para apostar y no tiene mala pinta.
> 
> Lo mismo entro con un poco.



yo he pillado un poquito como 0,2 bitcoins


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (17 Jun 2017)

kokoliso1 dijo:


> yo he pillado un poquito como 0,2 bitcoins



¿Cuanto tardaste en ver tus Waggers en el Dashboard de su web principal?


----------



## juli (17 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Lo del LiteCoin sería para estudiarlo a fondo, que una moneda de las grandes crezca un 42% en un solo día es una jodida barbaridad.



Si tuvieses un buen lote, igual te fijabas más en los 2 meses de hold en ventitantos pavos que te has cascado mientras la gente se forraba con cualquier ñordo. La fiesta se ve muy bien desde fuera , pero estar posicionado en Top 10 sin que suba, es un sacrificio y un acto de fe de cojones...y de no pocos ceros.

Dicho ésto, yo espero movimiento en LTC / si han pilado el toro por los cuernos, nada impediría que tuviesen 200 picando código para soltar alguna birguería en Segwit, cuando menos, efectista / ...y al loro con el dueto con el tal Jihan, que no iba a darse por primera vez.


----------



## plus ultra (17 Jun 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Alguien a tratado de hacer intercambios entre exchanges para aprovechar la diferencia de precio del BTC??
> 
> Por ejemplo y con cifras redondas:
> 
> ...



No,no eres subnormal,creo que todos lo hemos pensado y algunos lo hemos echo,ayer lo intente con SJCX pero sabes como esta polo ultimamente,bueno estaba en 39.000 y en bittrex en 46.000 puen bueno entre que vendia para comprar SJCX y lo sacaba, 2ºfactor en proceso... lo bloquearon si lo miras ahora aun esta Temporarily Disabled hace unos meses cojia alguno semanal pero cada vez esta mas dificil y el proble tambien que en btc cada dia mas lento,para eso esta bien grupo telegram.

Por cierto creo que la operacion tiene un nombre técnico que ahora no me viene.

Ayer avise de SKYcoin hoy va por un +80% y le veo un recorrido igual a Byteball.


----------



## juli (17 Jun 2017)

Mysterium...VPN descentralizada y otra de las inversiones estrella de Taas .

Llevaba un par de días en el puesto 700 y pico en stand by pero la arrancada y entrada de starlette en el top 100 no ha disparado su precio. Muy considerable.


----------



## Divad (17 Jun 2017)

Eurocrack dijo:


> Abrete una cuenta en el extranjero y que te hagan ahí la transferencia del dinero. Si no tienes más de 50k € en la cuenta no es obligatorio declararla en España.



Alguna sugerencia compañero? 



plus ultra dijo:


> No me gusta ninguno,no cumplen la esencia del hilo,restan "seriedad" y dan margen para que este tipo de mercado tan menospreciado y que algunos intentan ridiculizar parezca eso "algo poco serio" para uno recien llegado o que le pique la curiosidad.
> 
> Yo me quedaria con especulación altcoin 2 o mercado criptomonedas...
> 
> PD:es solo mi opinion y para gustos colores.



Hay zascas que no sientan bien y se acaban esfumando ::
Hilo oficial del Bitcoin (XI) - *Shitcoiners *OUT!!!!

Creo que entiendes poco el poder que tienen las palabras y lo que conlleva una frase positiva... O igual sí lo sabes y te haces el loco... un título fuera de lo normal tiende a dejar una buena huella 

Tienes 10 opciones, puedes votar a favor de la que menos te perjudique.


----------



## orbeo (17 Jun 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> No,no eres subnormal,creo que todos lo hemos pensado y algunos lo hemos echo,ayer lo intente con SJCX pero sabes como esta polo ultimamente,bueno estaba en 39.000 y en bittrex en 46.000 puen bueno entre que vendia para comprar SJCX y lo sacaba, 2ºfactor en proceso... lo bloquearon si lo miras ahora aun esta Temporarily Disabled hace unos meses cojia alguno semanal pero cada vez esta mas dificil y el proble tambien que en btc cada dia mas lento,para eso esta bien grupo telegram.
> 
> Por cierto creo que la operacion tiene un nombre técnico que ahora no me viene.
> 
> Ayer avise de SKYcoin hoy va por un +80% y le veo un recorrido igual a Byteball.



Bueno yo de Poloniex paso que en cuanto sube el tráfico se le apelotona todo.

Pensaba abrir cuenta en Asia, mandar un btc directo desde mi wallet, allí cambiarlo x ltc y mandar ltc a kraken para cambiarlo nuevamente por btc.

Preguntaba por si alguien tenía experiencia haciendo esto a ver que tal, que no está el tema para hacer el tonto con 2500 euros viajando de aquí para allá


----------



## Eurocrack (17 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Alguna sugerencia compañero?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Por ejemplo en el banco Fidor (alemán) puedes abrir una cuenta por internet.
Y si la ligas a bitcoin.de puedes comprar y vender bitcoins al instante.


----------



## Claudius (17 Jun 2017)

Eurocrack dijo:


> Por ejemplo en el banco Fidor (alemán) puedes abrir una cuenta por internet.
> Y si la ligas a bitcoin.de puedes comprar y vender bitcoins al instante.



Aquí hay una lista de empresas financieras FinTech, interesantes todas que residan en UK, por eso del Brexit
The World


----------



## spala (17 Jun 2017)

pivx
komodo
aragon
iota

como lo veis dividir entre los 4 todo lo q tengo metido en ether ?


----------



## kokoliso1 (17 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> ¿Cuanto tardaste en ver tus Waggers en el Dashboard de su web principal?



casi nada, unos 15 minutos tras el envío desde el exchange.


----------



## paketazo (17 Jun 2017)

Dash 273856 wallets ATH.

Para mi, independientemente de que pueda gustar más o menos, sigue siendo de lo más estable de todo el panorama.

Espero no haber mal invertido 6 Dash en wagerr en round 17...creo que será mi primera y única inversión en una ICO.

Por cierto el pago con Dash tardo unos 15 segundos y los 12K wagerr aparecieron al momento.

Un saludo


----------



## orbeo (17 Jun 2017)

spala dijo:


> pivx
> komodo
> aragon
> iota
> ...



Te pasará como a mi, lo cambiarás y al día siguiente eth se irá a los 500


----------



## haruki murakami (17 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham , ya sabeis que es un tremendista y un apocaliptista de coho%&$s
> pero cuidado con el Jihan Wu , que puede hundir el chiringuito
> Para empezar controla AntPool ( 16 % de mining share ) y su compania BITMAN se encarga de surtir miing hardware a varios pools de los mas importantes
> del mundo como Antminer , Hashnet , etc ...
> ...



-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Clapham, pudiera entender un poco la razon de tu apuesta hacie el 24 de Junio...pero creo que con lo que ha dicho Jihan Wu, hubiera sido preferible que dejaras la apuesta para Agosto...xD

Se dice en el hilo de REDDIT...que no hay las mas minimas intenciones de validar las transacciones realizadas con SEGWIT, ni viceversa..

Por cierto Thanks por tus apuntes..
-----------------------------


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (17 Jun 2017)

Pues con Wagger llevo unas horas esperando y no me sale. He enviado un mail y me han dicho que se lo están mirando. Para ser sábado está bien que estén online.

Esperemos que lo puedan solucionar pronto.


----------



## jashita (17 Jun 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> No,no eres subnormal,creo que todos lo hemos pensado y algunos lo hemos echo,ayer lo intente con SJCX pero sabes como esta polo ultimamente,bueno estaba en 39.000 y en bittrex en 46.000 puen bueno entre que vendia para comprar SJCX y lo sacaba, 2ºfactor en proceso... lo bloquearon si lo miras ahora aun esta Temporarily Disabled hace unos meses cojia alguno semanal pero cada vez esta mas dificil y el proble tambien que en btc cada dia mas lento,para eso esta bien grupo telegram.
> 
> Por cierto creo que la operacion tiene un nombre técnico que ahora no me viene.
> 
> Ayer avise de SKYcoin hoy va por un +80% y le veo un recorrido igual a Byteball.



Carry trade

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## impacto (17 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham esta ...en shock
> Le acaba de llamar su broker from Havana ...( a cobro revertido , cabron ) 40 centavos el minuto pero bueno...
> para darle el chivatazo de una coin ...wow ...espectacular
> El broker del clapham sabe de su apetencia por los metales y las criptotul...monedas asi que hizo una investigacion rapidita , nah ...30 minutos y le encontro al clapham una joya ...
> ...



No hables sin saber de lo que hablas.. porque lias y desinformas, y puede haber gente que no siga Xaurum y se crean que ha perdido mil y pico euros de valor... Mira la grafica desde el principio, mira la capitalizacion de mercado y haste un par de preguntas acerca de la distribucion de la oferta monetaria de una cripto, XAURUM nunca ha valido tanto como ahora, que se hayan fraccionado los tokens no quiere decir que haya caido de 1500 a 0.25, solo quiere decir, que puedes quedar como un ignorante si no sabes de lo que hablas. 
Aquello que dije que pensaba que sabias de lo que hablabas... me equivoque...:bla::bla: POR CIERTO, aunque tus putos token de xaurum, no valgan nada porque nadie este dispuesto a pagarte nada por ellos, siempre podras cambiarlos por Oro fisico, hazte un Platum, y ya tienes tu cripto favorita :XX:

Edito: Y tienes una forma todavia mucho mas facil de entenderlo y darte cuenta, mira la cantidad de tokens Xaurum que hay, ahora multiplicalos x 1.500, de verdad te crees, que si alguna cripto alcanzara semejante valor... No habrias oido hablar de ella?? No habria salido en MkC como a 100 kilometros del Bitcoin?? jajajaja8:


----------



## orbeo (17 Jun 2017)

jashita dijo:


> Carry trade
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk



Carry Trade? Pero hay quien se dedica a eso?

Lo que me acojona es que China ponga problemas para transferir fuera, o que los exchanges si se percatan del movimiento bloqueen cuentas


----------



## paketazo (17 Jun 2017)

*Clapham* sinceramente, me la pela mucho Xaurum, su algoritmo, y su oro, pero la gráfica que adjuntas, no ha parado de incrementar su capitalización (línea azul) desde que apareció.

Por si te sirve de algo, cuando se hace un split para dar "liquidez" al mercado, es para distribuir mejor una moneda o una acción...

Lo puedes ver en Apple, 7X1 en 2014

Verizon en el 98 2X1

AT&T 98 2X1

Nvidia 2007 3X2

Si tu tenias 1 Xaurum que valía 1000 y te dan 100 que valen 10...¿Cuál es el problema?

Un saludo.


----------



## plus ultra (17 Jun 2017)

jashita dijo:


> Carry trade
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk



Gracias por la aportación pero no me refería a eso,el termino exacto es ARBITRAJE y es mas comun de lo que pensamos,dejo una breve descripcion:

En economía y finanzas, arbitraje es la práctica de tomar ventaja de una diferencia de precio entre dos o más mercados: realizar una combinación de transacciones complementarias que capitalizan el desequilibrio de precios. La utilidad se logra debido a la diferencia de precios de los mercados. Por medio de arbitraje, los participantes en el mercado pueden lograr una utilidad instantánea libre de riesgo. La persona que ejecuta el arbitraje se conoce como arbitrajista, y es usualmente un banco o una firma de inversión. El término es comúnmente aplicado a las transacciones de instrumentos financieros, como bonos, acciones, derivados financieros, mercancías y monedas.

Fuente wikipedia.


----------



## Divad (17 Jun 2017)

Para que no salten las alarmas entre las exchanges habría que usar una wallet personal en el arbitraje. Hacerlo entre exchanges es más fácil que te den la colleja y te cierren la cuenta ::

Si he entendido bien, la jugada sería:

Registrarse en exchanges donde el precio esté siempre disparado.
Envías chapas desde la cartera personal
Te envías de vuelta (con el extra de la diferencia de precio (arbitraje)) a tu cuenta personal u otra y es lo que te llevas.

Lo suyo sería registrarse con los mínimos datos y estar moviendo constántemente la cantidad máxima permitada de la exchange. Hay que aprovechar el canal ::


----------



## san_miguel (17 Jun 2017)

spala dijo:


> pivx
> komodo
> aragon
> iota
> ...



Pivx
Komodo 
Lbc

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (17 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El problema es la falta de seriedad .
> Si los judios tuvieramos que cambiar nuestras costumbres y la palabra de Di-s escrita en la Tora para hacer nuestra religion mas " asimilable " por la gente , el judaismo habria desaparecido de la tierra hace 1500 anos .
> XAURUM valia lo que valia por su exclusividad , una moneda mas cara que el bitcoin . Y ahora es un garbanzo ...
> 8000 mil relojes de un chino no equivalen a un rolex .
> ...



Depende lo que se busque en el cryptouniverso .

Si quieres algo exclusivo, agénciate una de las 42 coins:

42-coin (42) $19042.40 (1.71%) | CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations

Yo, y hablo de mi opinión personal, considero que lo importante, no es el precio de un activo que pretende ser moneda mundial, si no la distribución y aceptación de la misma como tal.

¿Qué prefieres tener, 1 BTC que valva 3000$ y acepten 3000 tiendas, o 3000BTC que valgan 1$, y acepten 300.000 tiendas?

La clave, y no me cansaré de repetirlo, es la distribución y por consiguiente, la aceptación del activo como "divisa"

Evidentemente, tu parte de razón tienes, pues tampoco sirve de nada una moneda inflacionaria que tienda hacia el infinito de manera exponencial, pues estará muy distribuida, pero su valor tenderá a 0 a medida que aumenta el espacio de tiempo.

Creo que hay que buscar un equilibrio precio/distribución...y por suerte, tenemos herramientas para buscarlo para quiñen quiera y le interese hacerlo.

Un saludo.


----------



## p_pin (18 Jun 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Gracias por la aportación pero no me refería a eso,el termino exacto es ARBITRAJE y es mas comun de lo que pensamos,dejo una breve descripcion:
> 
> En economía y finanzas, arbitraje es la práctica de tomar ventaja de una diferencia de precio entre dos o más mercados: realizar una combinación de transacciones complementarias que capitalizan el desequilibrio de precios. La utilidad se logra debido a la diferencia de precios de los mercados. Por medio de arbitraje, los participantes en el mercado pueden lograr una utilidad instantánea libre de riesgo. La persona que ejecuta el arbitraje se conoce como arbitrajista, y es usualmente un banco o una firma de inversión. El término es comúnmente aplicado a las transacciones de instrumentos financieros, como bonos, acciones, derivados financieros, mercancías y monedas.
> 
> Fuente wikipedia.



Venía a decir esto mismo. El *arbitraje* consiste en aprovecharse de los distintos precios por el mismo "producto". Lo cierto es que en la actualidad en los mercados financieros no se aplica, por que los precios ya están tan "correlacionados" que no es rentable. (en la criptomonedas, yo tb lo pensé, pero la verdad nunca lo lleve a cabo, cuestión de probar, quizá con una pequeña cantidad)

El *carrry trade* es otra cosa, es aprovecharse por ejemplo de las diferencias de las tasas de interés de dos divisas. Al comprar la divisa con mayor tipo de interés, a parte de "ganar o perder" por lo que varía el precio también se gana lo que se suele llamar "rollover"... al igual que le arbitraje actualmente es poco "rentable", pues la mayoría de paises tienen bajos tipos


----------



## spala (18 Jun 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> Pivx
> Komodo
> Lbc
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



lbc se ve un poco raro, no entiendo donde quedan alojados todos los archivos,
en el blockchain?
y que representa exactamente con el precio de LBC si no es una moneda?
no entiendo estos conceptos raros

de hecho no entiendo ni ether...

---------- Post added 18-jun-2017 at 02:06 ----------

teneis registro en bittrex ?
he registrado mi cuenta y ahora me piden "verificacion basica" para poder operar,
y dicen que comprueban los datos con sitios de acceso publico, y blablabla...

no me creo nada, dudo q desde donde estén, pueden verificar mis apellidos y fecha de nacimiento de españa etc... de hecho no se siquiera si se puede verificar desde españa algo asi de forma pública.
igual es que te buscan en facebook y miran si existe tu nombre por internet, jajaj ni idea,

alguno q se haya registrado ahi ha puesto datos irrelevantes y le han dado por buena la cuenta básica sin pedir escaneos de DNI ni nada? pk paso de darles mi DNI,


----------



## Divad (18 Jun 2017)

Respecto al 3M tienes Humaniq

Sobre Hawai igual lo hacen para evitar una masiva visita de turistas chinos y japoneses :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu: Hay guetos comunes para todos y algunos vips...


----------



## spala (18 Jun 2017)

sabeis donde hay un toto para crear una paper wallet de iota ?

estoy pensando en meter todo lo q tengo en iota, no se si es una opción algo estupida y me laestoy jugnado mucho,

como veis el precio de iota? creo que entró en bitfinex esta semana no?


----------



## davitin (18 Jun 2017)

Buenos dias a todos desde el curro.

Etc clasic disparada hasta los 24 dolares...que proyeccion le veis a esta coin? Si va a tener mucho mas tiron aun esta barata.

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## spala (18 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Buenos dias a todos desde el curro.
> 
> Etc clasic disparada hasta los 24 dolares...que proyeccion le veis a esta coin? Si va a tener mucho mas tiron aun esta barata.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk



la classic q yo haya leido es el fork que se hizo debido al q robó 55 millones en el DAO y tuvieron q hacer el hard fork para invalidarlos, 
y se quedaron los classic ahi q quedó como legado pero sin uso, parece puramente especulativo sin duda,


----------



## morgat (18 Jun 2017)

*¿Qué opinión os merece?*

Publicado por fernandocj en el foro del ORO:

New law to target Bitcoin under “money laundering” enforcement â€“ NaturalNews.com


----------



## vyk (18 Jun 2017)

En qué cryptos creéis que habría que fijarse ahora? Porque esto es un sindiós, cada mes tropecientas nuevas.

Como he dicho a mi me salió rana Quark, prometía mucho pero se quedó en nada, con una comunidad que poco a poco ha ido desapareciendo.

Qué monedas aparte de bitcoin y ethereum creéis que van a contar con más respaldo en el futuro?


----------



## san_miguel (18 Jun 2017)

vyk dijo:


> En qué cryptos creéis que habría que fijarse ahora? Porque esto es un sindiós, cada mes tropecientas nuevas.
> 
> Como he dicho a mi me salió rana Quark, prometía mucho pero se quedó en nada, con una comunidad que poco a poco ha ido desapareciendo.
> 
> Qué monedas aparte de bitcoin y ethereum creéis que van a contar con más respaldo en el futuro?



A mi está me parece muy buena, con buena comunidad y buen proyecto. Échale un ojo e investiga. Te dejo un Link

[ANN][KMD][dPoW] Komodo - Zcash Zero Knowledge Privacy Secured by Bitcoin

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 18-jun-2017 at 08:34 ----------




san_miguel dijo:


> A mi está me parece muy buena, con buena comunidad y buen proyecto. Échale un ojo e investiga. Te dejo un Link
> 
> [ANN][KMD][dPoW] Komodo - Zcash Zero Knowledge Privacy Secured by Bitcoin
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



Más info del proyecto aquí Komodo Platform

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vyk (18 Jun 2017)

Y bancor? se puede comprar?alguien me puede hacer un resumen rápido de esta crypto?


----------



## djun (18 Jun 2017)

VOX (Voxels) ayer tenía 31,5 millones de coins en circulación, y hoy ha puesto en circulación el total de monedas que tenía disponibles, es decir: 210 millones de coins. Por lo tanto su capitalización ha aumentado 6,7 veces de un día para otro. No sé si esto es bueno o es malo. Lo que sí veo es que lleva días subiendo a buen ritmo.



vyk dijo:


> Y bancor? se puede comprar?alguien me puede hacer un resumen rápido de esta crypto?



Bancor como otras monedas que estan de moda creo que tiene a un precio muy inflado. El proyecto parece interesante pero se le ha metido mucha publicidad con el objetivo de inflar lo máximo posible su valor. Puede seguir subiendo hasta la luna pero yo prefiero esperar a que haya una corrección.


----------



## vyk (18 Jun 2017)

djun dijo:


> VOX (Voxels) ayer tenía 31,5 millones de coins en circulación, y hoy ha puesto en circulación el total de monedas que tenía disponibles, es decir: 210 millones de coins. Por lo tanto su capitalización ha aumentado 6,7 veces de un día para otro. No sé si esto es bueno o es malo. Lo que sí veo es que lleva días subiendo a buen ritmo.
> 
> 
> 
> Bancor como otras monedas que estan de moda creo que tiene a un precio muy inflado. El proyecto parece interesante pero se le ha metido mucha publicidad con el objetivo de inflar lo máximo posible su valor. Puede seguir subiendo hasta la luna pero yo prefiero esperar a que haya una corrección.



Y se puede comprar ya? No la veo en coinmarketcap


----------



## impacto (18 Jun 2017)

djun dijo:


> VOX (Voxels) ayer tenía 31,5 millones de coins en circulación, y hoy ha puesto en circulación el total de monedas que tenía disponibles, es decir: 210 millones de coins. Por lo tanto su capitalización ha aumentado 6,7 veces de un día para otro. No sé si esto es bueno o es malo. Lo que sí veo es que lleva días subiendo a buen ritmo.



Como un dia me encuentre a los devs de VOX de frente, ya pueden correr... y que no me entere de donde viven... jajaja

Con ellos me siento siempre como el idiota, llevaba buen ritmo parece que por fin despegaba y catapum liberan los otros tropecientos mil millones de tokens... PArecia que su web x fin funcionaba, que su idea empeza a fluir y a tener algun ligero apoyo... Es la cripto-gatillazo,

Por otro lado por fin despierta ETC, esta muy por debajo de su precio y potencial objetivo :rolleye::


----------



## djun (18 Jun 2017)

vyk dijo:


> Y se puede comprar ya? No la veo en coinmarketcap



Creo que la semana que viene se podrá comprar en liqui.io y otros exchanges. Supongo que saldrá también en coinmarketcap pronto.


----------



## san_miguel (18 Jun 2017)

impacto dijo:


> Como un dia me encuentre a los devs de VOX de frente, ya pueden correr... y que no me entere de donde viven... jajaja
> 
> Con ellos me siento siempre como el idiota, llevaba buen ritmo parece que por fin despegaba y catapum liberan los otros tropecientos mil millones de tokens... PArecia que su web x fin funcionaba, que su idea empeza a fluir y a tener algun ligero apoyo... Es la cripto-gatillazo,
> 
> Por otro lado por fin despierta ETC, esta muy por debajo de su precio y potencial objetivo :rolleye::



Etc debería rondar los 34€

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## plus ultra (18 Jun 2017)

una de offtopic aun que si va con el tema,siendo especulador de criptos entre otras cosillas online:

Quisiera una recomendación para fijar residencia durante un año apox,ajustándose lo mas posible a las tres B (buena bonita barata),de primeras que sea seguro,pocas exigencia para obtener una residencia de 1-2 años y si los impuestos son bajos pues mejor.

Repuestas de personas que conozcan el lugar de primera mano (para aportar sus pros y contras) y no: me lo ha contado el primo de un amigo que conoció a otro que paso por allí y cree que era asi...ni por supuesto información que hayan sacado de BURBUJA.INFO


----------



## Claudius (18 Jun 2017)

djun dijo:


> VOX (Voxels) ayer tenía 31,5 millones de coins en circulación, y hoy ha puesto en circulación el total de monedas que tenía disponibles, es decir: 210 millones de coins. Por lo tanto su capitalización ha aumentado 6,7 veces de un día para otro. No sé si esto es bueno o es malo. Lo que sí veo es que lleva días subiendo a buen ritmo.



Fuentes? Gracias. Pues puede ser bueno y malo, bueno para la distribución como dice paketazo, pero hay que saber como las ha puesto, dónde, etc. Y si hay más token el valor debería de bajar..

Sin fuente de información... para analizar lo que afirmas, no se puede intentar sacar hipótesis.

Lo dicho, fuentes


----------



## orbeo (18 Jun 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> una de offtopic aun que si va con el tema,siendo especulador de criptos entre otras cosillas online:
> 
> Quisiera una recomendación para fijar residencia durante un año apox,ajustándose lo mas posible a las tres B (buena bonita barata),de primeras que sea seguro,pocas exigencia para obtener una residencia de 1-2 años y si los impuestos son bajos pues mejor.
> 
> Repuestas de personas que conozcan el lugar de primera mano (para aportar sus pros y contras) y no: me lo ha contado el primo de un amigo que conoció a otro que paso por allí y cree que era asi...ni por supuesto información que hayan sacado de BURBUJA.INFO



Como no des mas detalles no se te entiende ná.
Residencia de que tipo? Para vivir puedes estar como turista donde te de la gana, residencia fiscal ya es otra historia y depende del país, residencia de ancianos en cualquier pueblo hay.

Si no das más detalles poca ayuda se puede dar.


----------



## djun (18 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Fuentes? Gracias. Pues puede ser bueno y malo, bueno para la distribución como dice paketazo, pero hay que saber como las ha puesto, dónde, etc. Y si hay más token el valor debería de bajar..
> 
> Sin fuente de información... para analizar lo que afirmas, no se puede intentar sacar hipótesis.
> 
> Lo dicho, fuentes



La fuente es coinmarketcap.com. Ayer la *Circulating Supply* era de 31,5 millones, y hoy es de 210 millones (que coincide con la *Max Supply*).

Por ejemplo se puede ver el histórico del día 11 de junio.
Historical Snapshot - June 11, 2017 | CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations

Estaba en el puesto 230.
230 / Voxels Voxels / VOX / $2,572,096 / $0.081654 / *31,500,000 ** / $747,166 / -0.10% / 1.80% / 81.22%

Ahora está en el puesto 93.
93 / Voxels Voxels / VOX / $23,094,330 / $0.109973 / *210,000,000 ** / $2,924,900 / 0.98% / 22.13% / 39.50%


----------



## plus ultra (18 Jun 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Como no des mas detalles no se te entiende ná.
> Residencia de que tipo? Para vivir puedes estar como turista donde te de la gana, residencia fiscal ya es otra historia y depende del país, residencia de ancianos en cualquier pueblo hay.
> 
> Si no das más detalles poca ayuda se puede dar.



Residencia me refiero a "residir" en el pais de forma "permanente" 1-2 años y que sea de forma legal.el tema turista hay paises que te dan 90 dias otros 6 meses... y a lo siguiente es a lo que me refiero estar legalmente ese 1-2 años sin mucha complicaciones,y sin olvidar que es necesario buena conexion a la red y que el tema criptos por ejemplo no sea problema,como por ejemplo lo es en venezuela.



----------------------------------------------------------------------

INPAY a tener en vigilancia (al igual que byteball,KMD,SKYcoin yo ya me he surtido)


----------



## orbeo (18 Jun 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Residencia me refiero a "residir" en el pais de forma "permanente" 1-2 años y que sea de forma legal.el tema turista hay paises que te dan 90 dias otros 6 meses... y a lo siguiente es a lo que me refiero estar legalmente ese 1-2 años sin mucha complicaciones,y sin olvidar que es necesario buena conexion a la red y que el tema criptos por ejemplo no sea problema,como por ejemplo lo es en venezuela.
> 
> Pero es que con esos requisitos puedes ir casi donde quieras.
> 
> ...


----------



## Claudius (18 Jun 2017)

djun dijo:


> La fuente es coinmarketcap.com. Ayer la *Circulating Supply* era de 31,5 millones, y hoy es de 210 millones (que coincide con la *Max Supply*).
> 
> Por ejemplo se puede ver el histórico del día 11 de junio.
> Historical Snapshot - June 11, 2017 | CryptoCurrency Market Capitalizations
> ...



A raíz de tu post, he investigado y me extraña quepara movimiento tan relevante, no halla lanzado un comunicado en twitter.
A ver si va a ser un error de coinmarketcap, aunque está replicado en bravenewcoin, que da más datos.

Es más, un fin de semana? Inyectar ese volumen no pasaría desapercibido y debería haber tumbado el par $. ienso:

Lo que han añadido es algún exchange más, que eso es una buena noticia para el token.
Además, de abrir canal directo en slacks con bastantes usuarios y los avances que están haciendo en su plataforma, orientada a la VR desde Smartphones.


Voxels » Brave New Coin


----------



## djun (18 Jun 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Residencia me refiero a "residir" en el pais de forma "permanente" 1-2 años y que sea de forma legal.el tema turista hay paises que te dan 90 dias otros 6 meses... y a lo siguiente es a lo que me refiero estar legalmente ese 1-2 años sin mucha complicaciones,y sin olvidar que es necesario buena conexion a la red y que el tema criptos por ejemplo no sea problema,como por ejemplo lo es en venezuela.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Supongo que te refieres a residir en otro pais para convertir las criptos en dinero FIAT, pagando los menos impuestos posibles por las plusvalías. Legal, sin que te persiga la Hacienda española por las plusvalías obtenidas.


----------



## Claudius (18 Jun 2017)

djun dijo:


> Supongo que te refieres a residir en otro pais para convertir las criptos en dinero FIAT, pagando los menos impuestos posibles por las plusvalías. Legal, sin que te persiga la Hacienda española por las plusvalías obtenidas.









A lo Roger Ver


----------



## Chicosalchicha (18 Jun 2017)

Veo q aqui se habla poco de lisk y si de otros muchos proyectos, es Lisk tan grande como lo pintan?


----------



## plus ultra (18 Jun 2017)

djun dijo:


> Supongo que te refieres a residir en otro pais para convertir las criptos en dinero FIAT, pagando los menos impuestos posibles por las plusvalías. Legal, sin que te persiga la Hacienda española por las plusvalías obtenidas.



Pues aunque no sea el fin principal,si es uno de los aspectos a tener muy en cuenta en mi consulta y lo he puesto en este hilo y no he creado otro en expatriados por que creo que en un momento dado la info recibida puede resultar de utilidad a algún criptomano para tomarse su x sabático/vacaciones y si es un lugar "cómodo" para operar o utilizar nuestras coin pues mejor que mejor.

No se,me vienen a la cabeza japon,buena vida (cara) dificil residencia muchas posibilidades de conocer ideas de negocio cripto que luego podría exportase a nuestro pais,austalia similar un poco mas facil por idioma,eeuu,singapur,panama,chipre... si alguien tiene experiencia de vivir o haber pasado por ahi y conociera de cerca el tema legislación residencia y fiscalidad al menos por encima.

No se si me equivoco pero MR clapham creo que conoce mundo y sabe algo del mundo financiero a ver si deja algún aporte interesante.


----------



## orbeo (18 Jun 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Pues aunque no sea el fin principal,si es uno de los aspectos a tener muy en cuenta en mi consulta y lo he puesto en este hilo y no he creado otro en expatriados por que creo que en un momento dado la info recibida puede resultar de utilidad a algún criptomano para tomarse su x sabático/vacaciones y si es un lugar "cómodo" para operar o utilizar nuestras coin pues mejor que mejor.
> 
> No se,me vienen a la cabeza japon,buena vida (cara) dificil residencia muchas posibilidades de conocer ideas de negocio cripto que luego podría exportase a nuestro pais,austalia similar un poco mas facil por idioma,eeuu,singapur,panama,chipre... si alguien tiene experiencia de vivir o haber pasado por ahi y conociera de cerca el tema legislación residencia y fiscalidad al menos por encima.
> 
> No se si me equivoco pero MR clapham creo que conoce mundo y sabe algo del mundo financiero a ver si deja algún aporte interesante.



Yo es que creo, que no tienes claro lo que quieres.

A ver, tu te puedes ir de turista a la mayor parte de países del mundo, en unos necesitas visado y en otros no. 

Yo te puedo hablar de Panamá que es lo que conozco, pero es que hasta ahora tus preguntas son demasiado ambiguas, es como si yo pregunto, oigan donde puedo ir de vacaciones un año?

---------- Post added 18-jun-2017 at 16:13 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> Bueno yo de Poloniex paso que en cuanto sube el tráfico se le apelotona todo.
> 
> Pensaba abrir cuenta en Asia, mandar un btc directo desde mi wallet, allí cambiarlo x ltc y mandar ltc a kraken para cambiarlo nuevamente por btc.
> 
> Preguntaba por si alguien tenía experiencia haciendo esto a ver que tal, que no está el tema para hacer el tonto con 2500 euros viajando de aquí para allá



Me auto upeo para que alguien desmonte mi plan infalible:

He estado mirando y abrir cuenta en los exchanges Asiáticos / Indios es un problema, en los primeros por el cambio de moneda y en los Indios porque te piden la PAN Card, que es algo así como el PPS number de Irlanda o similar. Descartados pues.

En mi máxima tristeza de repente encuentro dos exchanges en Europa, uno en Bulgaria (BTCe) y otro en Polonia (Bitbay), ambos trabajan con Euros.

He mirado en hora diferentes hoy y mantienen siempre un spread en BTC de unos 175 € aprox.

La cuestión es, desde mi cuenta de España mando Euros a BTCe (Bulgaria), tal como llega cambio a BTC e inmediatamente los envío a Bitbay (Polonia) e inmediatamente los cambio a Euros. 

Acto seguido dos transferencias, una con el importe inicial a BTCe para repetir el proceso, y otra con el beneficio a mi cuenta de España.

Cuando habéis hecho transferencias SEPA a un exchange europeo, cuanto tarda en llegar los fondos? Y del exchange a casa de nuevo? Para ver cuantas operaciones podría hacer a la semana y si merece la pena claro.

Alguna fisura??


----------



## paketazo (18 Jun 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Cuando habéis hecho transferencias SEPA a un exchange europeo, cuanto tarda en llegar los fondos? Y del exchange a casa de nuevo? Para ver cuantas operaciones podría hacer a la semana y si merece la pena claro.
> 
> Alguna fisura??



Yo te puedo citar Coinbase que recibe fondos a través de una sucursal de Estonia.

La SEPA (hará 6 meses fue mi último movimiento), tardó en llegar 2 días hábiles...el problema fue para retirar, pues ya por dos veces tuve que contactar con el soporte, y me llegó a tardar unos 10 días.

B A S U R A


Un saludo


----------



## plus ultra (18 Jun 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Yo es que creo, que no tienes claro lo que quieres.
> 
> A ver, tu te puedes ir de turista a la mayor parte de países del mundo, en unos necesitas visado y en otros no.
> 
> Yo te puedo hablar de Panamá que es lo que conozco, pero es que hasta ahora tus preguntas son demasiado ambiguas, es como si yo pregunto, oigan donde puedo ir de vacaciones un año?




Si hombre si lo que quiero lo tengo claro ase tiempo.

Tambien se que el que pueda "€" puede irse de turista a cualquier parte del mundo,tambien se que en la UE no hacen falta visados y espero que lo sepan todos los que aqui escribimos si no me llevaría una decepción .

Sabes de panamá?,vale bien empezamos por ahi una vez transcurridos los 3 meses,que opcion te dan? requisitos? si son muy complicados para "nosotros" que seriamos una especie de autonomos operando online prefiero no saberlos...solo buscaba info concisa que nos sirva a todos si mañana se nos pone todo en verde...VERDE.. y nos da por el año/s sabáticos las alternativas reales y contrastadas por foreros que conozcan el tema.

---------- Post added 18-jun-2017 at 15:46 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> Yo es que creo, que no tienes claro lo que quieres.
> 
> A ver, tu te puedes ir de turista a la mayor parte de países del mundo, en unos necesitas visado y en otros no.
> 
> ...



Solo puedo decirte de KRAKEN tranferencias echas antes de las 12am, han llegado al dia siguiente,desde españa via BBVA siendo el titular de la cuenta en ambos casos y ya utilizada con anterioridad para retirar desde el exchange.


----------



## orbeo (18 Jun 2017)

Sabes de panamá?,vale bien empezamos por ahi una vez transcurridos los 3 meses,que opcion te dan? requisitos? si son muy complicados para "nosotros" que seriamos una especie de autonomos operando online prefiero no saberlos...solo buscaba info concisa que nos sirva a todos si mañana se nos pone todo en verde...VERDE.. y nos da por el año/s sabáticos las alternativas reales y contrastadas por foreros que conozcan el tema.

En Panamá puedes estar como turista hasta 6 meses (conducir con tu carnet Español 3 meses, por si alquilas). Una vez pasados los 6 meses no te dan opción, o regularizas tu situación solicitando una residencia (lo cual puedes hacer desde el primer día) o sales del país para volver a entrar y pones el contador a 0.

Para lo primero por ley lo tienes que tramitar a través de abogado, no recuerdo el coste exacto pero para que te hagas una idea, permiso de residencia y trabajo cuesta entre 3 mil y poco y 4 mil $ dependiendo de si es un abogado independiente o un despacho.

Como sólo te interesa la residencia, pues será más barato, si a algún forero le interesa puedo preguntar. Ahí lo importante es la paciencia, ya que todo se alarga más de lo que estés acostumbrado, poco después de iniciar los trámites con el abogado, te darían una tarjeta de residencia temporal, que dura mientras se evalúa tu solicitud de residencia que tarda unos 3 meses (por decir algo, con la avalancha de Venezolanos del último año supongo en Migración estarán "aún" más desbordados). Con la tarjeta provisional ya no te molestan y no tienes que salir del país, si quisieras salir tienes que pedir un "visado múltiple" y pagar 50$ para que te pongan un cuño en el pasaporte. No me extiendo más, si alguien necesita más info que lo diga.

La segunda opción, es salir del país, o bien un viaje con avión a cualquier país vecino (lo más barato con Viva Combia pero es un coñazo desde el aeropuerto que usa en Panamá), o por carretera a Costa Rica, vas a la frontera y sellas. Se supone que tienes que pasar 72 horas fuera, pero lo normal es que no haga falta, y si tienes algún problema con 50$ sobornas a todo dios allí, es fácil de solucionar, una vez allí te darías cuenta.

Una cosa que la gente olvida, durante tus primeros 6 meses, sigues siendo residente fiscal en España, por lo que todo lo que generes lo deberías de tributar en España. Digo deberías, porque por ejemplo Panamá no comparte información con España si no es requerida judicialmente (y aún así lo podrías resolver conociendo a la persona adecuada).

Lo último que dices de hacerte autónomo. Como turista, tendrías prohibida cualquier actividad económica, si quisieras regularizar tu situación entonces sí debes tramitar la residencia desde la llegada. Pero vamos, que en Panamá las ganancias por cambio de divisas, rentas, etc... generadas fuera del país no tributan, como las exportaciones por ejemplo y un montón más de casos.

Para abrir cuenta bancaria como no residente es un poco coñazo, porque te piden dos cartas de referencia bancaria de España, que si te plantas allí sin tenerlas pues es un lío pq tienen que ser originales.

Bueno paro que menudo tocho, cualquier duda pregunta.


----------



## dosuno (18 Jun 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Alguien a tratado de hacer intercambios entre exchanges para aprovechar la diferencia de precio del BTC??
> 
> Por ejemplo y con cifras redondas:
> 
> ...



Prueba con tether (USDT) y nos cuentas


----------



## Claudius (18 Jun 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Para abrir cuenta bancaria como no residente es un poco coñazo, porque te piden dos cartas de referencia bancaria de España, que si te plantas allí sin tenerlas pues es un lío pq tienen que ser originales.
> 
> Bueno paro que menudo tocho, cualquier duda pregunta.



Y no te has planteado, 'si puedes' comprar un bien raíz, e ir directamente a por la ciudadanía?


----------



## orbeo (18 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Y no te has planteado, 'si puedes' comprar un bien raíz, e ir directamente a por la ciudadanía?



Yo? Es el otro forero el que tiene interés.
Yo tengo cédula (DNI) de allí, cuenta bancaria, etc... no me Nacionalicé porque me regresé a España pero cumplo los requisitos sin comprar bienes raíces, quizás en el futuro si regreso y vería si puedo o me interesa.


----------



## paketazo (18 Jun 2017)

Para cambiar de residencia mirad bien dónde os metéis, no se os ocurra cambiar de Guatemala a Guatepeor... España no es la panacea de los países para vivir, pero tened en cuenta que tampoco está nada mal, sobre todo con un colchón para poder acomodarse.

Irse para centro o Sudamérica pienso que podría ser un paso atrás en la calidad de vida social.

Tengo muchos conocidos que han huido de toda centro y Sudamérica y me dicen que no sabemos la suerte que tenemos de vivir aquí.

Luego tengo familia directa en Suiza y Canadá, y en ambos países la calidad social de vida es decente y superior a la nuestra, pero siempre avalada por el "pleno" empleo existente, que engrana de un modo eficiente a todas las instituciones las cuales repercuten últimamente en el propio ciudadano.

Si queréis de verdad "daros el piro"...no miréis Jauja, preparad bien la cartera, un buen bufete fiscal e id mirando Monaco, Malta, Suiza, Liechtenstein... de cambiar, pues cambiar para algo ´teóricamente mejor, y que esté a 2 horas de avión de dónde estáis afincados ahora.

En la UE y "colindantes" tenemos una calidad de vida que otros envidian, la vieja Europa a pesar de que yo mismo critique en innumerables ocasiones a sus gobernantes, es dónde "creo" que hay un nivel de concienciación social más elevado, y eso a la larga, es algo que no se puede comprar ni vender.

Espero que los "premiados" vayáis poniendo buenos bufetes para ir obteniendo posibilidades e información...se que algunos estáis a tiro de piedra de las 7 cifras, y rebasado ese umbral, hay que ir moviendo ficha a quién interese.

Un saludo.


----------



## Albertezz (18 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham avisa ...algo " raro " ocurre con al cotizacion de ETHEREUM / BITCOIN . Y le da muy mala pinta .
> Si alguien de temperamento melancolico analiza la graficas de precios de btc y eth vera que la correlacion de precio entre ambas es milimetrico
> Cuando una sube , la otra sube lo mismo , cuando una baja , la otra baja lo mismo . No van por libre ni hay divergencia .
> Como es posible que miles de wallets se pongan de acuerdo para comprar a la vez o vender a la vez en una proporcion que impida que haya divergencia ?
> ...



nadie banea a este retarded?


----------



## orbeo (18 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Para cambiar de residencia mirad bien dónde os metéis, no se os ocurra cambiar de Guatemala a Guatepeor... España no es la panacea de los países para vivir, pero tened en cuenta que tampoco está nada mal, sobre todo con un colchón para poder acomodarse.
> 
> Irse para centro o Sudamérica pienso que podría ser un paso atrás en la calidad de vida social.
> 
> ...




En el subforo de Expats ya se a comentado mil veces, como en España en ningún sitio.

Para los que os vais a hacer ricos, o ya lo sois, lo único que se me ocurre es pasar un poco menos de 6 meses en España, y el resto en otro país donde no se tribute por ganancias (Panamá, Singapur, etc...)

Como hacen los alemanes aquí vamos, el verano con la familia en tu pueblo y el resto del año en el caribe.


----------



## danjian (18 Jun 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> nadie banea a este retarded?



La verdad que escribir así le debe llevar el triple de tiempo y esfuerzo que si lo hiciese bien ... lo malo es leerlo que también cuesta el triple.


----------



## Donald Draper (18 Jun 2017)

Ni un mísero thanks


----------



## spala (18 Jun 2017)

komodo está meteorico...


----------



## Chicosalchicha (18 Jun 2017)

spala dijo:


> komodo está meteorico...



Calla q vendi 500 por una miseria...me tiro de los pelos jaja


----------



## TarasBulba (18 Jun 2017)

Buenas gente, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar.
Hace tiempo compre unos pocos litecoins, copie el archivo .dat en un pen y los tuve alli años. Ahora que han subido a 40 pavos quería intentar desahacerme de ellos, me descargue de nuevo el monedero de Litecoin, espere a que se sincronizara y cual fue mi sorpresa que cuando peque el archivo .dat en la carpeta, no me salen mis 10 litecoins. Se ve 0,0.
O algo hice mal hace 5 años, o algo estoy haciendo mal ahora...


----------



## paketazo (18 Jun 2017)

TarasBulba dijo:


> Buenas gente, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar.
> Hace tiempo compre unos pocos litecoins, copie el archivo .dat en un pen y los tuve alli años. Ahora que han subido a 40 pavos quería intentar desahacerme de ellos, me descargue de nuevo el monedero de Litecoin, espere a que se sincronizara y cual fue mi sorpresa que cuando peque el archivo .dat en la carpeta, no me salen mis 10 litecoins. Se ve 0,0.
> O algo hice mal hace 5 años, o algo estoy haciendo mal ahora...



No sé si podrá tener algo que ver. Quizá debieras cambiar el archivo wallet.dat antes de sincronizar. No estoy seguro.

Yo las veces que lo he hecho con otras coins, no recuerdo cuando hice el cambio del archivo, si antes o después de sincronizar, o si realmente eso no importa.

Si en su momento copiaste el archivo de modo correcto, desde tu wallet de litecoin, tus LTC deben estar ahí, sí, o sí...ya nos irás contando, esas cosas nos deberían interesar a todos, pues cualquiera puede llevarse un susto si hace algo mal.

Un saludo y suerte con ello.


----------



## p_pin (18 Jun 2017)

yo reinstale el wallet de otra cripto, los pasos fueron: Reinstalar, se localiza el wallet.dat, y lo sobreescribí por el que tenía guardado, y después lo puse a sincronizar


----------



## TarasBulba (18 Jun 2017)

El tema es que una vez instalado y sincronizado el monedero en la carpeta no aparece ningun archivo.dat para cambiarlo. Yo he supuesto que solo se genera cuando haces el backup desde el monedero. O tiene que estar allí si o si?
Joer "solo" son 400 pavos, pero me salvan el alquiler del mes.


----------



## p_pin (18 Jun 2017)

El archivo debería estar, pero no está localizado en la carpeta donde se instala, sino en otra

En windows haz esto:
Presiona la tecla de windows + R (para que se active el menu Ejecutar)
escribe %appdata% y pulsa intro
Busca la carpeta de litecoin, y dentro debería estar el "wallet.dat"
Con el monedero cerrado, reescríbelo por el que tenías guardado, y después inicias el monedero


----------



## spala (18 Jun 2017)

TarasBulba dijo:


> Buenas gente, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar.
> Hace tiempo compre unos pocos litecoins, copie el archivo .dat en un pen y los tuve alli años. Ahora que han subido a 40 pavos quería intentar desahacerme de ellos, me descargue de nuevo el monedero de Litecoin, espere a que se sincronizara y cual fue mi sorpresa que cuando peque el archivo .dat en la carpeta, no me salen mis 10 litecoins. Se ve 0,0.
> O algo hice mal hace 5 años, o algo estoy haciendo mal ahora...



enviame el archivo .dat a ver si te puedo recuperar el dinero,
me quedo un 10% XD


----------



## san_miguel (18 Jun 2017)

spala dijo:


> komodo está meteorico...



Si no pasa nada raro ni hecatombe criptomundial, a finales de año a 10$.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## spala (18 Jun 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> Si no pasa nada raro ni hecatombe criptomundial, a finales de año a 10$.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



podria ser, o más, pero q te hace pensar eso? que deriva de Dash ?

yo ya no se donde meter los 900$ q me quedan tras lo q me hizo perder litecoin en años de movimiento horizontal.

iota, eth, aragon, pivx, komodo... no me decido


----------



## davitin (18 Jun 2017)

Que bajada la de eth...de 385 esta mañana a 360 ahora.

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## spala (18 Jun 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> Si no pasa nada raro ni hecatombe criptomundial, a finales de año a 10$.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



tu q estas en bittrex imagino, 

lo de la verficiacion básica lo has rellenado tu ? es q pone una historia de q van a validar los datos con sitios publicos y blalalbalbla, no me creo nada, y no se si puedo rellenar fake info o no


----------



## Chicosalchicha (18 Jun 2017)

Acabo de entrar en wager, los he mandao desde myethwallet, cuando termine la ico q pasa con los wager q tengo en el dashboard? Es mi primera ico :s


----------



## Claudius (18 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Dash 273856 wallets ATH.
> 
> Para mi, independientemente de que pueda gustar más o menos, sigue siendo de lo más estable de todo el panorama.
> 
> ...



Otro hecho muy relevante, Dash se está negociando ya al 50%+- en FIAT, mayormente won y usd.
Hace 1 mes era usd y un 15%
Creo que la has mangado... 

Los exchange koreanos, están moviendo eth,etc,dash, en su FIAT
ienso:


----------



## juli (18 Jun 2017)

3 exchanges : Bittrex, liqui / especializado en ERC20 de ETH / y Livecoin :

He estado cargando patientory , 1st y Vslice poco a poco para no disparar lo disponile a la venta por inercia . Todo OK.

Acabo y me dicen que las retiradas no están disponible / los cerdos de Livecoin, con coña : Están Unlocked ...y si aceptas el retiro...se pueden perder...y a tu cuenta, por supuesto /. Unlocked, por cierto, que parece durará 19 días...- y 2 cojones , puestos a acotar en cifras -.

No dejo una coin más en un exchange. Y por supuesto / con ésto, sólo busco ya una blockchain y/o token que gire en torno al mercado del arte , qued ala petición hecha / , no mando un fucking chavo más allí si no es inexcusablemente necesario. 

Hace unos días, digipl subió un par de proyectos de exchanges descentralizados...si alguien se atreve a echarles un ojo e informar, agradecido / ni de lejos dispongo de criterio para éso / Uno de ellos es nvo y está en ICO. 

NVO

Gracias de antebrazo , suerte a todos y un saludo...y enhorabuena para los de komodo , a mí y eso que estaba en shapeshift hace un siglo, se me escapó viva.


----------



## san_miguel (18 Jun 2017)

spala dijo:


> tu q estas en bittrex imagino,
> 
> lo de la verficiacion básica lo has rellenado tu ? es q pone una historia de q van a validar los datos con sitios publicos y blalalbalbla, no me creo nada, y no se si puedo rellenar fake info o no



Opero desde Bittrex, tardaron como...no se..20 días en verificar mi cuenta. En kraken 15 días. Komodo es una buena moneda a mi parecer, ahora debería corregir algo y mantenerse en torno a los 90-100k sathosi durante unos 10 días.Y consolidar soporte para nuevamente en la primera quincena de julio volver a subir a por los 150k sathosi. Finales de julio 3~4$.


spala dijo:


> tu q estas en bittrex imagino,
> 
> lo de la verficiacion básica lo has rellenado tu ? es q pone una historia de q van a validar los datos con sitios publicos y blalalbalbla, no me creo nada, y no se si puedo rellenar fake info o no




Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (18 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Otro hecho muy relevante, Dash se está negociando ya al 50%+- en FIAT, mayormente won y usd.
> Hace 1 mes era usd y un 15%
> Creo que la has mangado...
> 
> ...



si sale bien la jugada, creo que vamos a ver en breve (15 días a un mes) una subida vertical de un 2X al menos.

El chart me está contando cosillas, y los dev están muy calladitos.

Sea como sea, yo por aquí sigo.

Un saludo.


----------



## dunlop (18 Jun 2017)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham ha decidido muy sabiamente dejar de postear en este hilo hasta que su lista de ignorados llegue hasta 30
> 
> Lista de Ignorados ( 18 )
> 
> ...



:XX: :XX: como duelen los que no te thankean ¿eh? los de esta lista no podremos dormir y hemos creado una petición en change.org para que recapacites sobre tu decisión

NI UN MISERO THANKS






Como se supone que esto no lo verá pues a mi plim


----------



## plus ultra (18 Jun 2017)

DCR ha pasado un MarketCap de 200M posiblemente aga una subida importante lleva acumulando bastante tiempo,si estos dias rompe esa resistencia en 2.180 que ya la tubo igual en marzo, puede irse muy arriba.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (18 Jun 2017)

Estoy leyendo sobre wagger y pinta a pelotazo gordo eh y lo mejor es q esta pasando sin hacer mucho ruido.


----------



## kokoliso1 (18 Jun 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Estoy leyendo sobre wagger y pinta a pelotazo gordo eh y lo mejor es q esta pasando sin hacer mucho ruido.



No sé, iba como un tiro pero estas ultimas rondas va más despacio quizá no vendan todo.


He invertido un poco ya que la idea me parece buena y si suena la flauta perfecto.


----------



## spala (18 Jun 2017)

q es wagger? no está ni listado en coinmarketcap

ya la vi, es con 2 r y nocon 2 g
[ANN] [ICO] [WGR] | Wagerr | The Betting Blockchain | Bounties


----------



## Kondarra (18 Jun 2017)

Una coin que sigo siguiendo un tiempo (corto) sin haber entrado es Iconomi. Lo cierto es que está creciendo de forma sólida pero por aquí hablamos poco de ella. Creo que fue Paketazo quien la nombró cuando estaba a 1$. 
¿Qué os parece esta coin?


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (18 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Una coin que sigo siguiendo un tiempo (corto) sin haber entrado es Iconomi. Lo cierto es que está creciendo de forma sólida pero por aquí hablamos poco de ella. Creo que fue Paketazo quien la nombró cuando estaba a 1$.
> ¿Qué os parece esta coin?




28-feb-2017, 15:42
Respuestas: 5.561
Especulacion con ALTCOINS
Visitas: 556.862
Escrito Por Satoshi Nakamoto
Iconomi va de tapada

Iconomi va de tapada
:Baile:


----------



## paketazo (18 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Una coin que sigo siguiendo un tiempo (corto) sin haber entrado es Iconomi. Lo cierto es que está creciendo de forma sólida pero por aquí hablamos poco de ella. Creo que fue Paketazo quien la nombró cuando estaba a 1$.
> ¿Qué os parece esta coin?



La tradeé bien, pero podría haber sido mejor por lo que se ve.

Entré a 0,76$ y me salí sobre 1,70$

Parece que puede tener una fuerte revalorización futura, en principio apoya e invierte sobre ICOs concretas, a las que en un futuro manejará (supongo que se comerciará como si fuera un fondo), sobre su plataforma propia.

Por fechas, debe de estar muy próxima su liberación.

Desde que vendí, me desconecté de ella, pero miro la cotización, y lo hace de lujo.

No la perdáis de vista, creo que si rompe claramente 2,5$ es compra clara con objetivo a medio plazo de 5$ fácilmente.

un saludo

Edito:

Por cierto, se me ha ocurrido una idea de trading con relativo escaso riesgo. Os cuento:

Se trata de entrar en USDT cuando ronde 0,98 o menos (si se pone a tiro), y salirse cuando hay demanda alta (cuando cae todo el chiringuito generalmente) sobre 1,05

No es mucho, pero un 8% un par de veces al año, y limitando bastante el riesgo, es bastante aceptable, ¿no os parece? sobre todo si alguién tiene el dinero parado en el exchanger a la espera de algo interesante.

Estaros atentos.

Un saludo de nuevo, y buenas noches.


----------



## Kondarra (18 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> La tradeé bien, pero podría haber sido mejor por lo que se ve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





¿A qué te refieres con su "liberación"?


----------



## paketazo (18 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> ¿A qué te refieres con su "liberación"?



A que esa plataforma creada por ICONOMI, y en la cual sus tokens serán moneda de cambio, sea activada y puesta a disposición de los usuarios.



Un saludo.


----------



## Albertezz (18 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> si sale bien la jugada, creo que vamos a ver en breve (15 días a un mes) una subida vertical de un 2X al menos.
> 
> El chart me está contando cosillas, y los dev están muy calladitos.
> 
> ...




A ver si lo entiendo, dices que dash se va a marcar un por veinte o más ? o te has equivocado y querías indicar x2


----------



## digipl (19 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Hace unos días, digipl subió un par de proyectos de exchanges descentralizados...si alguien se atreve a echarles un ojo e informar, agradecido / ni de lejos dispongo de criterio para éso / Uno de ellos es nvo y está en ICO.
> 
> NVO



Lo puse como simple información pero no te fíes ni un pelo. Como ya puse, la parte más critica que son los validadores es cerrada y sin conocer como funciona confiar en ellos es un simple acto de fe.


----------



## Kondarra (19 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> A que esa plataforma creada por ICONOMI, y en la cual sus tokens serán moneda de cambio, sea activada y puesta a disposición de los usuarios.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Leo que será el 1 de agosto.


----------



## paketazo (19 Jun 2017)

Albertezz dijo:


> A ver si lo entiendo, dices que dash se va a marcar un por veinte o más ? o te has equivocado y querías indicar x2



Puse un 20X?? Pensé que escribia 2X... O sea un 100%.


Tomad como referencia la cota de 160$ aprox. Creo que se pueden ver cifras por encima de 300ben no mucho tiempo.

El chart diario está confirmando...solo debería ir a apoyar abajo sobre 175$ y luego ascender más rapidamente.

A ver si sale.


----------



## davitin (19 Jun 2017)

Una cosa...la coin usdt realmente no varia su valor con respecto al dolar? Ni soquiera en las bajadas y subidas que han habido? Lo digo por que si realmente es estable es mucho mejor guardar ahi el dinero ganado con las bajadas y subidas salvajes antes que convertirlo en bitcoin...mas que nada por que si bitcoin baja pierdes lo ganado.

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chicosalchicha (19 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Una coin que sigo siguiendo un tiempo (corto) sin haber entrado es Iconomi. Lo cierto es que está creciendo de forma sólida pero por aquí hablamos poco de ella. Creo que fue Paketazo quien la nombró cuando estaba a 1$.
> ¿Qué os parece esta coin?



Fue mi primera cripto junto a ether, y eso q aun no esta lanzada la plataforma, el q me la recomendo dice q puede llegar a 50$ a largo plazo. Iconomi invirtio 7.500 eth en bancor, creo q el 1 de agosto sacan la plataforma.


----------



## haruki murakami (19 Jun 2017)

Yo acabo de salir del criptoworld..entraré de nuevo cuando toda la gran cantidad de proyectos "buenos" que hay y que siguen saliendo...paren de salir...Estoy harto.Estoy seguro que muchos fracasarán...en ese momento todo caerá, solo en ese momento entraré de nuevo.


----------



## Divad (19 Jun 2017)

Haceros con la colección de ETH y después nos reímos :: 

Pasaros a dejar vuestra huella cabrones!!! :Baile:
Votación título para el nuevo hilo de especulación criptos

La putada será lidiar con lo siguiente:



Spoiler



Después de leerlo, imaginad que obligan a implantarse un chip RFID con el cuento de que tendrás acceso al nuevo sistema y a llevar toda tu información...

No os vayáis a años luz, imaginad que fuese entre finales de año y 2020 
Aumentarán las muertes por paros cardíacos? No es necesario implantarse nada, basta con reconocimiento facial y reconocimiento de voz para entrar con su clave.

Sigamos disfrutando mientras siga sonando la música para todos


----------



## davitin (19 Jun 2017)

Subidon de first blood, ahora mismo 1.50 dolares en bittrex, yo ya dije que esta moneda subiria, y a saber donde llega.

Putada que no comprara muchas mas en su dia, pero ya sabeis como es ejto.

Un consejo, meterle pasta, sobre todo si vuelve a bajar por debajo del dolar, aun no esta en poloniex, cuando la metan ahi subidon.

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## spala (19 Jun 2017)




----------



## Curiosity (19 Jun 2017)

Hola. Por fin me pongo al día leyendoos.
Sigo con 70% en Btc. 
Vendí ETC con ma subida del finde. Planeando recompra.
Sigo metido en PIVX.XRP. Verge XVG y UBQ.
Alguien en Verge?. No he visto ni mencionarla x aquí. Aún se hace uno fácil con varios millones. XD
Pivx sigue dando intereses en la wallet. Contaré cuando pueda.


----------



## spala (19 Jun 2017)

soy un pesimo inversor, 
a cada moneda q apuesto, sube un pelín, y luego se va a la mierda, es como si siempre apostara en la cima,
encima basta q venda para no perder más, para q suba de nuevo,

necesito q alguien me gestione el dinero claramente xd

lo peor es q opero en btc-e y no deja poner stop-loss, por lo q me quita el sueño,


----------



## Angelillo23 (19 Jun 2017)

spala dijo:


> soy un pesimo inversor,
> a cada moneda q apuesto, sube un pelín, y luego se va a la mierda, es como si siempre apostara en la cima,
> encima basta q venda para no perder más, para q suba de nuevo,
> 
> ...



¿No será que vas demasiado a corto y te pones nervioso al primer bajón?

Recuerda que en esto de las criptos, un dia puedes estar a -15% y otro +40%


----------



## davitin (19 Jun 2017)

spala dijo:


> soy un pesimo inversor,
> a cada moneda q apuesto, sube un pelín, y luego se va a la mierda, es como si siempre apostara en la cima,
> encima basta q venda para no perder más, para q suba de nuevo,
> 
> ...



Usa el estocastico para saber si estas comprando caro o barato y el macd con el histograma para saber la tendencia.

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chicosalchicha (19 Jun 2017)

Q ha pasado con antshares?? En serio no es normal un x3 en 2 dias xD

Por cierto spectre ha triplicado desde q lo puse y va ya por los 0.40$ 
Solo 20 millones de supply.


----------



## djun (19 Jun 2017)

Veo unos pepinazos de algunas coins del top 100 que no las conoce ni la madre que las parió. Por ejemplo: 

Patientory	PTOY	146.03%
Asch	XAS	117.91%
FirstBlood	1ST	90.56%
AntShares	ANS	67.39%
Veritaseum	VERI	64.28%
Peerplays	PPY	54.76%
Etheroll	DICE	42.45%	

Ya me gustaría pillar alguna subidita de estas. 

¿Vosotros sospechabais que iban a dar estos pepinazos? ¿Son buenos proyectos?

Si compro alguna de estas llego tarde y seguro que me como una fuerte bajada.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (19 Jun 2017)

Curiosity dijo:


> Hola. Por fin me pongo al día leyendoos.
> Sigo con 70% en Btc.
> Vendí ETC con ma subida del finde. Planeando recompra.
> Sigo metido en PIVX.XRP. Verge XVG y UBQ.
> ...



¿Puedes explicar un poco como va eso de los intereses en PIVX? Seguramente me interesaría entrar.

Yo estoy teniendo "suerte" con algunas ETH principalmente, pero Waves que me está jodidendo últimamente. La compré relativamente alta, a 5,50€ y lleva unas semanas en depresión total.

¿Alguien más está en Waves y sabe porqué está últimamente tan penosa?


----------



## tio_argyle (19 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Una cosa...la coin usdt realmente no varia su valor con respecto al dolar? Ni soquiera en las bajadas y subidas que han habido? Lo digo por que si realmente es estable es mucho mejor guardar ahi el dinero ganado con las bajadas y subidas salvajes antes que convertirlo en bitcoin...mas que nada por que si bitcoin baja pierdes lo ganado.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk



Ya planteé ésto por aquí hace unos días y quedó sin respuesta... yo tb lo pensé como opción para no comerte los downs pero no sé si es una paja mental mía o podría funcionar.


----------



## p_pin (19 Jun 2017)

Quería unirme a la consulta sobre USDT... qué representa exactamente?


----------



## tio_argyle (19 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> ¿Alguien más está en Waves y sabe porqué está últimamente tan penosa?



Ha tenido un par de pumps relativamente hace poco, no me pondría nervioso... para mí es un HOLD claro.

Alguien sigue GUP (Matchpool)? A finales de este mes lanzan el alpha, puede estar interesante.


----------



## impacto (19 Jun 2017)

Los que comentais del Tether, habeis de saber que:


Realmente nunca habia habido suficiente movimiento en el valor como para hacer eso, cual es el problema, que con los bajones y subidones generalizados, la gente huye y va hacia el Tether en avalancha, esta entrando mucha gente nueva, que no soporta los vaivenes y esta dispuesto a perder la mitad o incluso mas de su ganancia por refugiarla de los vaivenes, el tema es que Tether sigue una linea de demanda en diagonal con un precio en horizontal, que quiere decir esto?? Que en un momento dado, si esta cripto tuviese algun problema ( bug, megarobo, fallos en las transacciones) te puedes ir al pozo (por la misma razon que en una mega mega caida, podría doblar) cuando la gente tiene miedo esta dispuesto a caer en cosas que no caeria en situaciones habituales.

Quieres comprar a 0.96?? Vas a tener que comprar en un momento en el que en el resto de criptos haya un Verde exuberante, para vender a que? a 1.04?? Entonces estaras obligado a vender Tether en un momento de mega caida general, generalmente asumiendo este nuevo riesgo salvo que te vayas a USD, pero claro necesitaras que alguien que tenga Dolares te compre Tether, y en esos momentos, como es m´ñas caro, nadie pica con USD... no se si me explico.... que por otro lado no tienes la garantia de que vaya a llegar... 

Demasiado riesgo, porque te puedes quedar pillado, ganar algo que sea casi testimonial o miserable, y lo peor te puedes perder partes muy interesantes de la montaña rusa, ( porque vende la gente a 0.97-0.98) porque quieren entrar en los verdes y aceptan el less price como comision del mercado por su cagarria. Un tipo de operacion muy arriesgada y que puede tener una dimension temporal complicada ( pensad que antes de este año, no habia estos vaivenes en el Tether +- un centimo para arriba para abajo como mucho)
Espero que os haya aclarado algo


----------



## spala (19 Jun 2017)

djun dijo:


> Veo unos pepinazos de algunas coins del top 100 que no las conoce ni la madre que las parió. Por ejemplo:
> 
> Patientory	PTOY	146.03%
> Asch	XAS	117.91%
> ...



de las 800 que hay, la gran mayoria son shitcoins, incluida litecoin.


----------



## orbeo (19 Jun 2017)

spala dijo:


> soy un pesimo inversor,
> a cada moneda q apuesto, sube un pelín, y luego se va a la mierda, es como si siempre apostara en la cima,
> encima basta q venda para no perder más, para q suba de nuevo,
> 
> ...



Haha me pasa igual, no pillo ni un pump sano. Al final lo voy a dejar todo en BTC y que sea lo que Dios quiera.


----------



## Kondarra (19 Jun 2017)

Iconomi sigue sólida. Igual entro...

---------- Post added 19-jun-2017 at 14:07 ----------

¿Alguien sabe cuándo entra Bancor en exchanges? Está en Hitbtc pero me parece más anecdótico que otra cosa.


----------



## paketazo (19 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Iconomi sigue sólida. Igual entro...
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-jun-2017 at 14:07 ----------
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe cuándo entra Bancor en exchanges? Está en Hitbtc pero me parece más anecdótico que otra cosa.



Los exchangers generalmente se guardan ese as en la manga a la hora de añadir o retirar monedas de su lista.

O se dice claramente en la ICO que exchangers serán los encargados de proporcionar liquidez o si no...toca esperar.

En cuanto a ICONOMI no la pierdas de vista, yo no estoy dentro, pero no descarto posicionarme en un futuro próximo.

Ya solo el nombre pegadizo que tiene es motivo para que pueda dar alegrías.

Es posible que pegue un buen estirón del 15 de julio en adelante por lo de la liberación que comentabas el 1 de agosto.


----------



## Kondarra (19 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Los exchangers generalmente se guardan ese as en la manga a la hora de añadir o retirar monedas de su lista.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Da un poco de vértigo entrar ahora viendo que desde el 6 de junio se ha duplicado con btc. Pensaba que en los 0.0010 iba a renquear pero parece que no...
¿Entrarías ahora?


----------



## davitin (19 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Da un poco de vértigo entrar ahora viendo que desde el 6 de junio se ha duplicado con btc. Pensaba que en los 0.0010 iba a renquear pero parece que no...
> ¿Entrarías ahora?



No cometais el error de entrar en una moneda en maximos, luego te quedas tirado esperando qur suba y no lo hace, acabas palmando pasta.


Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius (19 Jun 2017)

El cacharro se me ha roto!! Me dice que la china-coin se dispara. LTC
 :bla:
:o


----------



## psiloman (19 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> El cacharro se me ha roto!! Me dice que la china-coin se dispara. LTC
> :bla:
> :o



Hola Claudius, supongo que te refieres a que esta vez si es la subida buena de LTC, no un amago no?.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (19 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Iconomi sigue sólida. Igual entro...
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-jun-2017 at 14:07 ----------
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe cuándo entra Bancor en exchanges? Está en Hitbtc pero me parece más anecdótico que otra cosa.



Va a tardar unos días más... están depurando unos fallos

Token Activation Update


----------



## paketazo (19 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> El cacharro se me ha roto!! Me dice que la china-coin se dispara. LTC
> :bla:
> :o



No sé tu cacharro pero en el mío me sale una burrada cercana a los 100$...

el mío si que debe estar muy mal...


----------



## Kondarra (19 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> No sé tu cacharro pero en el mío me sale una burrada cercana a los 100$...
> 
> 
> 
> el mío si que debe estar muy mal...





¿En serio?


----------



## paketazo (19 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> ¿En serio?



Sí, una de las claves, y que pocos se fijan...sacando al maestro *claudius* es los exchangers que mueven el cotarro.

Cuando es solo un exchanger el que tira, no me gusta nada, pues es un plausible pump orquestado desde dentro, pero cuando son varios exchangers grandes y en este caso chinos y USA, la cosa es diferente.

LTC está on fire, bueno, lleva on fire desde que pasó los 30$

Por eso me agrada también Dash, pues sus movimientos se distribuyen entre varios exchangers, y eso indica mejor distribución, y no pumps orquestados.

Fijaros siempre en volúmenes en BTC y en fiat ($, €, Yuan...)


Todo nos va dando pistas, y LTC parece que quiere hacer algo de un tiempo a esta parte.

En cuanto a ICONOMI era visto que rotos los 2,5 podía volar. Yo me he quedado fuera hasta que me solucionen lo de kraken...que parece están en ello.

Un saludo.


----------



## Claudius (19 Jun 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Hola Claudius, supongo que te refieres a que esta vez si es la subida buena de LTC, no un amago no?.



bfff, a saber, Lo he publicado al 85% de probabilidad, al 75% estaba 48h antes de abrirse la veda en Bitstamp, que estaba en torno a 40$ hoy ha estado a 50$

Por cierto, siguiente veda en Bitstamp este mes, Ethereum.. que no se os olvide, (el cacharro tampoco lo olvida).

Y dicho sea de paso. Los cacharros fallan mucho..

---------- Post added 19-jun-2017 at 17:32 ----------




paketazo dijo:


> No sé tu cacharro pero en el mío me sale una burrada *cercana a los 100$*...
> 
> el mío si que debe estar muy mal...



El mío también jajajaja.


----------



## vyk (19 Jun 2017)

Su p. madre!!!

Meses y meses aguantando los quarks a ver si recuperaba. Vendo hace unos días y ya lleva un x4


----------



## djun (19 Jun 2017)

Yo no tengo cacharro pero a mi me dá que a Blocknet le toca subir bastante. Ahora está en 6,21 dólares. Veremos. 
También creo que deben subir bastante Iconomi ( $2.82 ) y Nxt ( $0.178758 )


----------



## orbeo (19 Jun 2017)

Ya podríais contar lo del cacharro!!


----------



## Chicosalchicha (19 Jun 2017)

djun dijo:


> Yo no tengo cacharro pero a mi me dá que a Blocknet le toca subir bastante. Ahora está en 6,21 dólares. Veremos.
> También creo que deben subir bastante Iconomi ( $2.82 ) y Nxt ( $0.178758 )



Q opinas de nxt?


----------



## juli (19 Jun 2017)

Lo del rico ICO...Patientory, casi un X4 desde mínimos de anteayer.

Hay que agotar los ICOs en su salida...la que se marque un IOTA, para su p. madre. / aún hay gente que se vanagloria en público de entrar al precio burbujeado qe se le ocurre a sus dueños, manda cojones. Son los pepitos de Shitland...y nos dan por culo a todos /

Esperemos que Lee se marque un moonwalk . Entre este y Dash me tenían los nervios reventáos. Si no me he bebdo 2.000 tilas en mes y pico de hold , ninguna.


----------



## djun (19 Jun 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Q opinas de nxt?



No tengo ni idea. Tengo leído que es un buen proyecto, que no tiene nada que envidiar a Eth. Yo la Holdeo, no tradeo. Lleva varios dias corriguiendo y consolidando niveles y creo que ahora debe tener un buen tirón.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (19 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Lo del rico ICO...Patientory, casi un X4 desde mínimos de anteayer.
> 
> Hay que agotar los ICOs en su salida...la que se marque un IOTA, para su p. madre. / aún hay gente que se vanagloria en público de entrar al precio burbujeado qe se le ocurre a sus dueños, manda cojones. Son los pepitos de Shitland...y nos dan por culo a todos /
> 
> Esperemos que Lee se marque un moonwalk . Entre este y Dash me tenían los nervios reventáos. Si no me he bebdo 2.000 tilas en mes y pico de hold , ninguna.



Alguna ico interesante? Pronto empieza la de tezos no? De esa hablabais mucho por aqui no?


----------



## vyk (19 Jun 2017)

Pensais que es buena idea esperar una corrección de Ethereum y entrar, o ya es demasiado tarde?


----------



## Divad (19 Jun 2017)

Los tokens ligados a ETH están premiados. Da igual compres en máximos o en ofertas, va a subir igualmente.

Creo que tradeando cualquier copia de Bitcoin se puede sacar una mayor rentabilidad. Pero para ello tienes que acertar cuál será la siguiente en ser regada y no es tarea fácil. Aunque con cacharros que cantan % de que le toca el riego puede ser más fácil de sacar una mayor rentabilidad.

Insisto, si uno no tiene tiempo para estar en criptomanía lo mejor es ir en plan plazo fijo con ETH y sus hijas.

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bizkaiarober (19 Jun 2017)

He sacado esto de reddit (donde por cierto está creando bastante debate):

Bancor Is Flawed

Le veis fundamento a lo que dice?
Puede afectar negativamente a ethereum?


----------



## juli (19 Jun 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Alguna ico interesante? Pronto empieza la de tezos no? De esa hablabais mucho por aqui no?



En el post de "Al rico ICO " , el planteamiento , y a ello me refería en lo que quoteas, era justo el contrario : Aprovechar las caídas del precio hinchado con el que salen las coins al mercado, ya pasado el ico.

Patientory está cerca de recuperarlo, tras una caída de más del 80%...Si lo hae fuerte, es posible que sus cifras ayuden ahora no sólo a ello , sino a ir a por los 1,60 que alcanzó tras su salida. Y eso sería un 1300% del suelo donde rebotó anteayer.

Hablamos de una coin con 70 millones de emisión, 100 de tope...para la que esas cifas son más que asumibles.


----------



## davitin (19 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Los tokens ligados a ETH están premiados. Da igual compres en máximos o en ofertas, va a subir igualmente.
> 
> Creo que tradeando cualquier copia de Bitcoin se puede sacar una mayor rentabilidad. Pero para ello tienes que acertar cuál será la siguiente en ser regada y no es tarea fácil. Aunque con cacharros que cantan % de que le toca el riego puede ser más fácil de sacar una mayor rentabilidad.
> 
> ...



Solo tienes que ver la coin first blood, hija de eth...hoy a pasado de un dolar a 2.20, yo compre cuando a 60 centavos cuando la vendian en liqui....y ojito que todavia no ha entrado en poloniex, me da a mi que va a superar a gamecredits...hay por ahi otra moneda de juegos que se llama counter noseque y esta a 20 y pico dolares...yo creo que first blood va a llegar a ese nivel, han hecho las cosas bastante bien, creo que han conseguido contratos con empresas de videojuegos o algo por el estilo.

La pena es que le meti poca pasta en su dia.

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (19 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Los tokens ligados a ETH están premiados. Da igual compres en máximos o en ofertas, va a subir igualmente.
> 
> Creo que tradeando cualquier copia de Bitcoin se puede sacar una mayor rentabilidad. Pero para ello tienes que acertar cuál será la siguiente en ser regada y no es tarea fácil. Aunque con cacharros que cantan % de que le toca el riego puede ser más fácil de sacar una mayor rentabilidad.
> 
> ...



Éso es muy genérico, Divad, hay tokens de ETH seriamente lastrados...cuando no condicionados de por vida tras sus precios de salida y corridas compradoras iniciales ignorando totalmente el mercado.

Yo creo que hay una cosa clara : Tras los ICO, hay que dejar respirar a las monedas...y cada vez se verá más / como lo de bancor tenga pufa de verdad, éso aumentará el recelo a las recién salidas de ICO exponencialmente /. Creoq ue es muy MUY importante en los tokens de ETH pillarlos tras un par de semanas de circulación, mínimo. Y no es standard : Es ver el ciclo de codazos por pillar a la salida..."bajada & suelo"...y posiblemente , más "bajadas & suelo " posteriores. Mira BAT el proyectazo que es...y ahí anda, definiendo no su "jugo" sino la pirotecnia económica que han colgado de él. 

De hecho, si se buscase un suelo medio-sólido, no estqaría difícil...pero BAT, WINGS...ya se han marcado varios "aparentemente" . Así que un buen planteamiento, en principio, es promediar , ir promediando en la bajada del proyecto que te guste / desde luego, no todos, pues ser hija de ETH no garantiza lucros - de hecho, lo único que se ve es que , hoy por hoy, alternan pumps y van consolidando unas y otras poco a poco / ...pero las que se elijan, ir regándolas POCO A POCO en cad suelo que vayan marcando... seguramente, perder un 20/30% de rebote definitivo hasta verlas consolidadas ya y en paralelismo alcista con un proyecto ilusionante.

Hasta cuánto podría bajar IOTA , por ejmplo con un marrón en su código ? Leí que han sacado las coins derechitas al top 10 , multiplicando la inversión del ICO por 500 . :8: 

EN fin...aunque fuese por 50 : Hasta dónde puede caer algo que no tiente al mercado en esos rangos de ilusión óptica y cuento de la lechera ? Recordemos que todas esas perspectivas INTESTINAS - con lo que añade "optimistas" - son diseños en un papel...luego está la suela de zapato, hamijo...

Creo que hay que elegir bien, muy bien. Lo de DGByte de hace un mes lo veo dificilmente repetible y quizás haya dado una visión de que todo crece que entonces era real...pero no lo será más. Y además qué coño, es ara alegrarse.

De culquier modo, hay buenas cosas donde elegir y no es tan difícil...pero todo, para nada ...ni por ser "de la cascada" de ETH . Para quien se preocupe de buscar, hay hilos oficiales en btctalk que dan tirria leyendo las opiniones/sensaciones de sus holders.


----------



## tio_argyle (19 Jun 2017)

bizkaiarober dijo:


> He sacado esto de reddit (donde por cierto está creando bastante debate):
> 
> Bancor Is Flawed
> 
> ...



Bastante curioso que el articulista sea advisor de Tezos, con su ICO en el horizonte y que hoy estuviese prevista la salida de los tokens de Bancor.


----------



## Kondarra (19 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> Sí, una de las claves, y que pocos se fijan...sacando al maestro *claudius* es los exchangers que mueven el cotarro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Interesantísimo aporte, pa variar. 
¿Cuáles son los exchanges que mueven el cotarro?

---------- Post added 19-jun-2017 at 19:38 ----------

Para el que le interese leí esto en slack:


----------



## juli (19 Jun 2017)

y qué pone kondarra ? La img no da ni para corta y pega en google.


----------



## Claudius (19 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> y qué pone kondarra ? La img no da ni para corta y pega en google.



Qué LBRY puede ser el próximo youtube, a groso modo y si les tienes les mantengas.
Un detalle, en el mini-crash de hace unos días, si no os percatasteis, fue de la pocas en verde.

Un compañero la expuso hace muchas páginas. (yo no la conocía, gracias)

El proyecto está interesante, pero de ahí, a que desbanque a youtube.. pero que se pueda hacer un x 3,4,n pues desde que lo dijo el compañero, una buena subida a tenido.
Ahora hay muchos proyectos, y no da tiempo a enterarse, ver todos.
Y no todos están en los medios generalistas de bitcoin o bitcointalks..
muchos unicornios andan sueltos, a saber si les llevamos en cartera, el tiempo nos lo dirá.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (19 Jun 2017)

Lo de anztshares es de locos, va por casi 11 dolares..como no se deba a un noticion mas de uno se las va a comer.


----------



## juli (19 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Qué LBRY puede ser el próximo youtube, a groso modo y si les tienes les mantengas.
> Un detalle, en el mini-crash de hace unos días, si no os percatasteis, fue de la pocas en verde.
> 
> Un compañero la expuso hace muchas páginas. (yo no la conocía, gracias)
> ...



Yo repetiría un llamamiento de hace tiempo por si alguien sabe cómo hacerse con una wallet. Yo de Github sólo conseguí hacerem con acceso a nodo activo y la blockchain...pero el .exe no me abría intefaz de wallet ninguna.

Si alguien tiene un segundo y criterio para mirarlo...perfecto.


----------



## orbeo (19 Jun 2017)

LiteCoin 
Twitter

via Blockfolio: goo.gl/p95yia

No se si esto es importante, pero por si acaso por aquí que lo dejo


----------



## Divad (19 Jun 2017)

@juli: Si compras y las dejas guardadas en tu cartera por un tiempo acabarán valiendo más y mucho más cuando las criptos sean de uso común. Quien quiera tradear comprando barato y vendiendo caro puede ser más rentable jugar con una copia de bitcoin. Al ser independientes y con cualquier chorrada se disparan.

Imagina que a cada hija de ETH le montan un festival como el que lleva FirstBlood de 178.46% en %7d. 

Uno si volverse loco mirando criptos ya se puede pegar una corrida al ver la subida. :Baile:

Por las cuentas... lo mejor es entrar en la ICO y sino una vez salga al mercado. Lo normal es que corrija a la baja y el mercado la ubique en su lugar de salida para seguir creciendo. Aquí cada uno decide: entrar nada más salir o poner una orden de compra si llega a X oferta... De la primera opción te aseguras estar dentro y si sigue la fiesta... pues es lo que te llevas. Sin embargo, entrar con una oferta a la que uno cree que podría bajar es jugártela en quedarte fuera de la fiesta pero de entrar dentro, ya sería un beneficio que te llevas.

Por la diferencia de chapas que tendrás entrando nada más salir o en oferta tampoco es para tanto. Pero bueno, que si uno quiere exprimir al máximo sus beneficios se tiene que arriesgar 

@djun: Ves calentando los dedos que vas ganando para crear un nuevo hilo


----------



## juli (19 Jun 2017)

Divad, éso es lo que te digo que no es siempre así, ni por el forro.

Wings...un -50% desde máximos, igual que BAT.

VEROS...desde DICIEMBRE, ha estado esta semana pasada en un -90% de precio de salida, ya no de máximos. Y son 6 meses . Méte ahí 20.000 pavos y cuando veas 1.800 ...ya verás qué calorcitos más majos...

Hay que mirar y elegir. Hay mucho donde elegir. La estartegia es buena...pero criba, criba al canto.

______________________________________

Respecto a las facultades de los cacharros famosos...hay un ICO para una herramienta de trading de ese tipo, precisamente con fuerte incidencia en las lecturas de los exchanges.

En meses venideros puede ser un paso de ventaja muy importante sobre las oleadas de new adopters.

Info & ICO .

https://criptonoticias.com/mercados/4-formas-predecir-alzas-bajas-precios-criptomonedas/#axzz4kTi9aefP

Altcoin Intelligence Bot - CryptoPing


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (19 Jun 2017)

Iconomi 3$, que siga la fiesta.


----------



## orbeo (19 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Divad, éso es lo que te digo que no es siempre así, ni por el forro.
> 
> Wings...un -50% desde máximos, igual que BAT.
> 
> ...




Me acabo de registrar en Criptoping, pero no tengo claro invertir ahí ahora, voy a probar la aplicación a ver que tal. Alguien la a probado ya?


----------



## davitin (19 Jun 2017)

Alguno teneis mucha pasta metida en ETH? 

Yo si, y me tiene amargado...que sube, que baja, que ahora la abuela fuma...

Me tiene de los nervios, es mi inversion estrella...como os lo estais tomando vosotros?


----------



## orbeo (19 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Alguno teneis mucha pasta metida en ETH?
> 
> Yo si, y me tiene amargado...que sube, que baja, que ahora la abuela fuma...
> 
> Me tiene de los nervios, es mi inversion estrella...como os lo estais tomando vosotros?



Esta tarde he pasado todo lo que tenía en ETH a LTC, a ver si hay suerte


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (19 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Alguno teneis mucha pasta metida en ETH?
> 
> Yo si, y me tiene amargado...que sube, que baja, que ahora la abuela fuma...
> 
> Me tiene de los nervios, es mi inversion estrella...como os lo estais tomando vosotros?



Yo he vendido a medio día los 9.5 ETH que tenia, he comprado ICN, viendo que el precio estaba estable he decidido moverme un poco.

Lo que vienen siendo unos 3000 y pico dolares, no es mucho
:XX:


----------



## paketazo (19 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Alguno teneis mucha pasta metida en ETH?
> 
> Yo si, y me tiene amargado...que sube, que baja, que ahora la abuela fuma...
> 
> Me tiene de los nervios, es mi inversion estrella...como os lo estais tomando vosotros?



Debemos aprender del pasado.

BTC nos mostró el camino.

Si solo buscas especular, pues en el momento que veas un RSI por encima de 90 en diario, vende.

Pero si lo que quieres es no romperte mucho el coco, elige el proyecto que creas que tiene potencial, uno que la gente siga y apoye, uno dónde veas manos fuertes y financiación, entra, y olvídate.

Los que compraron BTC a 10$ y hoy son millonarios, no lo son por haber estado vendiendo y comprando (que alguno también), pero la mayoría son millonarios por tener paciencia, y creer en la idea y en el proyecto.

ETH, si has comprado a 10$-20$-50$...y te ha regalado un 5X, 10X...por que renegar, si cumple los requisitos de una inversión estrella con todo lo bueno que se le puede pedir.

Otra cosa es vender un % e intentar apoyar otros proyectos.

Solo piensa en que hay gente que entró en BTC a 30$, no vendió a 1000$, aguantó la bajada a 150$ y todavía mantienen el grueso de sus BTC intactos...¿envidia?...no, no envidia, no...maestría.

Un saludo y pensad bien los pasos antes de darlos...muchos os estáis jugando el futuro de vuestros hijos.

Por cierto...mirad los Dash que hay ahora mismo a la venta...si quieren hacer un short squeeze...miedo me da.

Newbium - Buy and Sell - Dash (by @AltSheets)


----------



## orbeo (19 Jun 2017)

Hace unos días estuve acertadísimo. Mandé pasta a Coinbase, LTC a 26 y ETH subiendo.
Durante un instante iba a meter algo en LTC pero al final me pudieron las ansias de novato y metí todo a ETH.

Resultado, ETH baja y estancado y LTC días después a 40.

Sí, lo se.


----------



## Divad (19 Jun 2017)

@juli: Comprendo que es una putada ver como baja una cripto y si has vendido por la cima pues uno puede hacer un doble win al comprar barato y que supere el máximo que se marcó haciendo un x2 o x lo que les de la gana.

No quiero ser cansino :: si uno no tiene tiempo de estar saltando entre criptos para cazar pelotazos... puede quedarse quieto en las criptos importantes ligadas a ETH (minería, juegos, aragon,...). Cada uno puede diversificar como quiera, claro que algunas tendrán un mayor recorrido que otras. Pero oye, lo tranquilo que se queda uno sin tocar las chapas y ver como van subiendo no tiene precio 

Al final, la gracia será ver quien entró a céntimos y aguanto sin salirse hasta la época dorada 

También me dedico a cazar criptos pero las tengo aparcadas porque no despiertan... tienen los días contados si no veo mucho movimiento. Aunque las 4k fichas de voxels las voy a aguantar, ya sería graciosa que fuese admitida de nuevo en POLO y su valor se disparase (entonces sí vendería cuando viese alguna resistencia o se mantuviese lateral).

@Davitin: No me muevo de ETH, no me la juego a quedarme fuera de la corrida ::


----------



## davitin (19 Jun 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Hace unos días estuve acertadísimo. Mandé pasta a Coinbase, LTC a 26 y ETH subiendo.
> Durante un instante iba a meter algo en LTC pero al final me pudieron las ansias de novato y metí todo a ETH.
> 
> Resultado, ETH baja y estancado y LTC días después a 40.
> ...



Hombre...yo me pongo de los nervios, pero sigo teniendo fe en eth...estos comentarios son un poco como "alcoholicos anonimos": :

Nos hemos acostumbrado a los subidones de 50€ en 50€ y si nos estancamos una semana nos da un bajon de endorfinas::

Esperemos que eth llegue al menos a 500 pavos.

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (19 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Hombre...yo me pongo de los nervios, pero sigo teniendo fe en eth...estos comentarios son un poco como "alcoholicos anonimos": :
> 
> Nos hemos acostumbrado a los subidones de 50€ en 50€ y si nos estancamos una semana nos da un bajon de endorfinas::
> 
> ...



Eth me da mala espina, toda la movida de las ICOs me recuerda a lo que pasó antes de petar la burbuja .com

Ojo, no digo que las criptos o el BTC estén en una burbuja como algunos dicen, por que creo que no, pero lo que ocurre con las ICO es exactamente igual que lo que pasó en aquellos años.

Una cosa es tener eth baratos, pues si se mantienen pase lo que pase, pero cometer un error comprando caro, pues no pasa nada se corrije y a otra cosa.


----------



## juli (19 Jun 2017)

Vamos a ver...sobre ETH ...

Ahora mismo, faltarían de su cuerda teniendo cierta presencia hace ya semanas, Wings,Wetrust, Edgeless, Taas, Lunyr, Pluton...

Si mena unas cuantas de esas, habrá tocado más o menos todas, ronda hecha, y a meter ago en ETH antes de que lleguen los barridos, que vienen en cualquier momento.

Si los tokens de ETH se ponen laterales y zumban cada equis tiempo...pues no tiene tanto sentido abandonar el top 10 , pues ya se hace así allí y sin darte paseos fuera no te pierdes las zumbadas buenas / que aunque zumben los tokens elegidos, el top ten se pone muy, muy carito para retomar posiciones /.

EN mi opinión, tener menos de la mitad de cartyera fuera del top 10 es una temeridad. Y en la otra mitad / yo diría un tercio / hay que meter ICOs , plataformas fuera del top 10 y de ETH ... y tokens de ETH . Con éso y 3 cuñas bien metidas en el top 10, para mi gusto, te metes en todo sin descuidar nada.

No hay que olvidar que mal que bien, cuando peta, peta todo ...hacia arriba y hacia abajo...pero en cualquier momento habrá un break y soltarán amarras las que merezcan la pena dejando un buen mogollón en segnda división. Y haber estado antes de ese cambio y haber perdido el barco va a ser muy jodido de roer. / Y además, marginará a quien le pase a estar en el ajo durante años /. Yo creo que cada cual a su nivel, debería asegurar estar "en la pomada" los años que vienen ...son rendimientos seguros...y antes de fin de año va a haber un mapa muy muy bien definido, ya no será esto de que cualquier recién llegado pueda ser San Dios.

En fin...creo que ésa puede se una perspectiva más adecuada que la del filtro de "los millones". EN un paper que se citó por aquí se anunciaba para estos años venideros un crecimiento exponencial del marke cap en las criptos. Tener presencia en algo que rinda AÑOS va a ser , sin hablar de millones ni gaitas, un apoyo descomunal en la vida cotidiana de quien cuente con ello...al nivel que sea, pero lo será.

Ahora ya, el que por mapear tras EL DOrado se pierda éso habiendo estado desd principios de este año, en mi opinión, no merecía esa suerta...porque la hmos tenido y mucha.

La suerte hay que buscarla, sí...pero también hay que ordeñarla.


p.d. 
Paketazo...respecto a las coins libres en Dash...es que más allçá de cacharros - y éso que espero meneo en LTC , para mí es una invitada a todas las fiestas...a todas - a la que y veo a punto de pura violencia , es a Dash. Cualquier noticia medio solvente puede ser un puro terremoto. Y no es la priemra vez : Recuerdas, con las 2 al borde de los 100 pavos , con toda aquella fuerza contenida que finalmente capitalizó en grandísima medida ETH, un post donde decía que Dash se iba a acabar ?

Dash es una joya escasa, como para que una minoría con posibles haga de ella su reducto privado y objeto de deseo...para levantar encima LO QUE SEA.

EL día que un fulano ...o un grupo , diga : "Dash es mío" ...el precio será sólo una consecuencia de esa decisión, de esa orientación de exclusividad...y a ver quién tiene huevos de meter la cuchara ahí.


----------



## davitin (20 Jun 2017)

Madre mia con first blood...se ha llegado a poner en 3.30, luego a bajado y me ha saltado el stop loss en 3 dolares...ahora esta por 2.80 o asi.

Vigilad esta moneda en los barridos por que su rebote esta en 3 pavos por lo menos.

Pd: no se si he hecho bien vendiendo, la tendencia sigue siendo alcista, pero joder a subido un monyon ya : 

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## san_miguel (20 Jun 2017)

Mirar este bot Una ICO para hacer un bot de criptomonedas. Nos apuntamos. - YouTube

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (20 Jun 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> Mirar este bot Una ICO para hacer un bot de criptomonedas. Nos apuntamos. - YouTube
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



Lo hemos comentado hace unos mensajes. Yo ya estoy recibiendo mensajes sin parar  

De momento es gratis hasta q acabe la ICO en 5 dias


----------



## juli (20 Jun 2017)

Al loro con Mysterium que no sólo no ha tirado su precio de salida tras el ICO sino que lo está zumbando fuerte. Proyecto de VPNs , de servicios - y en ese sentido paralelo a Sia, por ejemplo - pero ojo, con tirada muy reducida de coins. Como zumbe y parece estar empezando a hacerlo, subidón que dará al ojo.

De Patientory y Vslice ya hemos hablado - lo del bloqueo de Vslice no sé muy bien a qué viene...y esos 0.97 contra los que rebota en seco ya por 3a vez pueden ser una liberación del copón cuando los rompa y entre en 1 $ - 

Minereum...no lo tengo a mano, pero he leído qe quieren abrir una ICO con un txiki-token anclado a la emisión original - suponogo que para darle más aspecto de accesibilidad - . Minereum no acabo de desentrañarlo, pero es un planteamiento particular, con minería desde 4000 address que medio rifaron en su inicio y una distribución con matices casi de juego en plan Pokemon Go, muy participativa...en fin, un ojo técnico / o un buen lector de inglés / no estaría de más. Desde luego, una ICO-emisión asequible si consiguen vincularla al token central puede ser un catalizador bestial. - y el float inicial de Minereum es de risa -. 

Una pena lo de LBry credits ...a ver si alguien chva una wallet operativa y segura.


*edito* : Por cierto...con lo poco que dura la alegría en la casa del pobre...tanta exhuberancia, pinta barrido.Buen momento para pasar beneficios por la caja del top 10 .

Al loro, que se llevan hasta la calderilla.


----------



## hoppe (20 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Alguno teneis mucha pasta metida en ETH?
> 
> Yo si, y me tiene amargado...que sube, que baja, que ahora la abuela fuma...
> 
> Me tiene de los nervios, es mi inversion estrella...como os lo estais tomando vosotros?



Yo tengo unos 4k en eth, y otros 4k en etc, y por ahora las dos muy bien.

ETH en su línea, por ahora se comporta como antaño: subida a la zona de 50€, unas semanas de consolidación, luego subida a la zona de 90€, otro tanto de consolidación, luego subida a la zona de 170€, consolidación, y última subida a la zona de 280-300€. Este último punto, al ser más "bestia", es fácil que tenga una consolidación más prolongada.

Y ETC me sigue dando buenas vibraciones: desde el pumpeo a la zona de 20€, lleva unas semanas lateral pero sin dejar una leve tendencia alcista. He observado un triple techo en la zona de 18-19€, que ayer superó de nuevo y parece que se ha convertido en soporte. Falta que logré superar la resistencia en la zona de 21€.... Ya se verá.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (20 Jun 2017)

Muy curioso lo del bot. Mañana si tengo un rato lo pruebo. 

Una preguntilla: hay alguna aplicación para llevar un seguimiento automatizado de una cartera de criptos, con cotizaciones en tiempo real? Es decir, que se pueda ver el valor en fiat de la cartera en cada momento, agregar y eliminar valores, etc.


----------



## orbeo (20 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Muy curioso lo del bot. Mañana si tengo un rato lo pruebo.
> 
> Una preguntilla: hay alguna aplicación para llevar un seguimiento automatizado de una cartera de criptos, con cotizaciones en tiempo real? Es decir, que se pueda ver el valor en fiat de la cartera en cada momento, agregar y eliminar valores, etc.



Blockfolio


----------



## davitin (20 Jun 2017)

Jejej ahora 1st esta a 2.29, he saltado del barco en el momento justo.

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (20 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Muy curioso lo del bot. Mañana si tengo un rato lo pruebo.
> 
> Una preguntilla: hay alguna aplicación para llevar un seguimiento automatizado de una cartera de criptos, con cotizaciones en tiempo real? Es decir, que se pueda ver el valor en fiat de la cartera en cada momento, agregar y eliminar valores, etc.



Yo sé quién puede hacer un programita así tirando de API en coinmarketcap ycon las coins que tú elijas...a mí en su día, me lo hizo.

Chaval legal y cobra poco para lo que es. Por cierto, teleco - en ciernes - como tú.

Si se teresiste algo gratis...lo pregunto sin compromiso. Es superpractico.


----------



## hoppe (20 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Muy curioso lo del bot. Mañana si tengo un rato lo pruebo.
> 
> Una preguntilla: hay alguna aplicación para llevar un seguimiento automatizado de una cartera de criptos, con cotizaciones en tiempo real? Es decir, que se pueda ver el valor en fiat de la cartera en cada momento, agregar y eliminar valores, etc.



A mi me gusta mucho el de la web cryptocompare. Además te ofrece análisis de tu portfolio, charts avanzados, información de todas las coins, wallets disponibles.... Sin duda creo que es la mejor web del momento en el mundo cryptos.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (20 Jun 2017)

Creeis q Iota ya esta en su precio? 
Cloakcoin, habeis visto algo sonbre esa moneda? Dicen q es mejor q monero.


----------



## Claudius (20 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> EL día que un fulano ...o un grupo , diga : "Dash es mío" ...el precio será sólo una consecuencia de esa decisión, de esa orientación de exclusividad...y a ver quién tiene huevos de meter la cuchara ahí.









Evangelizadores, speakers 
Qué viva México c......

Gollum Gullum


----------



## Superoeo (20 Jun 2017)

Parece que Golem también despierta. A ver si esta vez nos vamos al 1$ de una vez!

Y de ahí para arriba, que creo que estaba siendo una de las grandes olvidadas.
Lo de First Shoot alucino... ha habido alguna noticia que motive ese pedazo de Pump? ya está corrigiendo, pero joder....

Y lo de Antshares... ni lo mento xD


----------



## hoppe (20 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Al loro con Mysterium que no sólo no ha tirado su precio de salida tras el ICO sino que lo está zumbando fuerte. Proyecto de VPNs , de servicios - y en ese sentido paralelo a Sia, por ejemplo - pero ojo, con tirada muy reducida de coins. Como zumbe y parece estar empezando a hacerlo, subidón que dará al ojo.
> 
> De Patientory y Vslice ya hemos hablado - lo del bloqueo de Vslice no sé muy bien a qué viene...y esos 0.97 contra los que rebota en seco ya por 3a vez pueden ser una liberación del copón cuando los rompa y entre en 1 $ -
> 
> ...



Juli, para android, coinomi wallet soporta lbry. Por el momento no hay ni para iOS ni Windows.

Y ya que has mencionado a Sia, vuelve a subir. Han pasado unas semanas jodidas por problemas que tenía la gente al pasar las coins de Poloniex y bittrex al wallet, se perdían las transacciones. Han estado colaborando con los exchanges hasta qué han resuelto todos los problemas. A mi es un proyecto que me da mucha confianza, buena idea, buena aplicación, y muchas ganas de trabajar. Por ahora solo son 3 personas, y una de ellas se dedica al marketing y a buscar financiación.

Por lo menos en estas semanas se ha visto que no dan de lado a los inversores, resolviendo los fallos y a la vez respondiendo activamente a todas las quejas en reddit. Chapó!


----------



## zatoxi (20 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Muy curioso lo del bot. Mañana si tengo un rato lo pruebo.
> 
> Una preguntilla: hay alguna aplicación para llevar un seguimiento automatizado de una cartera de criptos, con cotizaciones en tiempo real? Es decir, que se pueda ver el valor en fiat de la cartera en cada momento, agregar y eliminar valores, etc.





Blockfolio


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## juli (20 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Evangelizadores, speakers
> Qué viva México c......
> 
> Gollum Gullum



jojojóóó


iba a decir que parece una cami de equipo ciclista...pero con esas nalgas y esas barrigotas, güey...como que no.


----------



## davitin (20 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Muy curioso lo del bot. Mañana si tengo un rato lo pruebo.
> 
> Una preguntilla: hay alguna aplicación para llevar un seguimiento automatizado de una cartera de criptos, con cotizaciones en tiempo real? Es decir, que se pueda ver el valor en fiat de la cartera en cada momento, agregar y eliminar valores, etc.



Para android esta blockfolio.

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chicosalchicha (20 Jun 2017)

Quien es paketazo en esa foto? Jaja


----------



## impacto (20 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Muy curioso lo del bot. Mañana si tengo un rato lo pruebo.
> 
> Una preguntilla: hay alguna aplicación para llevar un seguimiento automatizado de una cartera de criptos, con cotizaciones en tiempo real? Es decir, que se pueda ver el valor en fiat de la cartera en cada momento, agregar y eliminar valores, etc.



Si tienes Iphone, Coinfolio creo que es la mas operativa y sencilla :Baile: ( le faltan algunas criptos)

Leo a foreros que se lamentan de que el Ether este atascado en 370, o ETC no acabe de reventar para arriba a por el 0.1, a mi me dicen que el Ether esta en estos precios hace 5 meses y me desmayo...y la gente hablando de precio "atascado"... jajajaja en la bolsa, alguno acababa muerto de aburrimiento


----------



## juli (20 Jun 2017)

hoppe dijo:


> Juli, para android, coinomi wallet soporta lbry. Por el momento no hay ni para iOS ni Windows.
> 
> Y ya que has mencionado a Sia, vuelve a subir. Han pasado unas semanas jodidas por problemas que tenía la gente al pasar las coins de Poloniex y bittrex al wallet, se perdían las transacciones. Han estado colaborando con los exchanges hasta qué han resuelto todos los problemas. A mi es un proyecto que me da mucha confianza, buena idea, buena aplicación, y muchas ganas de trabajar. Por ahora solo son 3 personas, y una de ellas se dedica al marketing y a buscar financiación.
> 
> Por lo menos en estas semanas se ha visto que no dan de lado a los inversores, resolviendo los fallos y a la vez respondiendo activamente a todas las quejas en reddit. Chapó!



Android es el fucking Nirvana hacker...antes los dejaría en el exchange y ni pa dios.

Va a ser que me espero al deuvedé, gracias.


----------



## Claudius (20 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> jojojóóó
> 
> 
> iba a decir que parece una cami de equipo ciclista...pero con esas nalgas y esas barrigotas, güey...como que no.



Un congreso en México, financiada la presencia y evangelización por el tesoro de Dash.


----------



## davitin (20 Jun 2017)

Que coño es Asch?? Casi un 250% de subida ::

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## impacto (20 Jun 2017)

La subida desproporcionada de algunas criptos, esta relacionada con su entrada o aumento ( no se realmente cuando ha ocurrido) en Yunbi, exchange chino, 
WELCOME TO THE JUNGLE
las que tengan suerte de ir entrando...


----------



## orbeo (20 Jun 2017)

impacto dijo:


> La subida desproporcionada de algunas criptos, esta relacionada con su entrada o aumento ( no se realmente cuando ha ocurrido) en Yunbi, exchange chino,
> WELCOME TO THE JUNGLE
> las que tengan suerte de ir entrando...



Y hay algún sitio para ver las que van a ir entrando?


----------



## Depeche (20 Jun 2017)

No pierdan de vista GameCredits, en mi opinión va a tener una importante subida en las próximas horas, dias, semanas.


----------



## Glasterthum (20 Jun 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Y hay algún sitio para ver las que van a ir entrando?



Eso. O podemos darnos de alta (en inglés todo) en ese sitio chino?


----------



## Chicosalchicha (20 Jun 2017)

En directo os digo! Posible pelotazo gordo!

Monacoin, unica moneda japonesa de 2104, la estan aceptando junto a bitcoin para pagar en algunas tiendas de akibahara https://www.ark-pc.co.jp/release/2017-06-08/ market cap de 21 millones, cerca del top 100. No digo mas.


Haran patria los japos contra antshares? Yo ya me subi al carro.


----------



## stiff upper lip (20 Jun 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> En directo os digo! Posible pelotazo gordo!
> 
> Monacoin, unica moneda japonesa de 2104, la estan aceptando junto a bitcoin para pagar en algunas tiendas de akibahara ä»®æƒ³é€šè²¨æ±ºæ¸ˆå¯¾å¿œã®ãŠçŸ¥ã‚‰ã› | ãƒ‘ã‚½ã‚³ãƒ³SHOPã‚¢ãƒ¼ã‚¯ï¼ˆarkï¼‰ market cap de 21 millones, cerca del top 100. No digo mas.
> 
> ...




Piñazo espectacular de antshares en directo...::

Y ahora sube de golpe y porrazo... esto está loco...


----------



## spala (20 Jun 2017)

vyk dijo:


> Su p. madre!!!
> 
> Meses y meses aguantando los quarks a ver si recuperaba. Vendo hace unos días y ya lleva un x4



me pasó lo mismo con LTC... me jodió vivo tras meses en horizontal, sino años.

quark lo envié a la mierda hace mucho,,, también me dió perdidas, así como vertcoin,

---------- Post added 20-jun-2017 at 02:50 ----------

De q va antshares? pk subió tanto eso¿?


----------



## davitin (20 Jun 2017)

Sia coin subiendo bastante...lastima que con toda esa emision de monedas no creo que llegue muy lejos...tiene casi tantas como ripple...eso si, si se pusiese a 28 centavos como la susodicha no le iba a hacer ascos.

Pd: con lo de "vendi" o "no vendi" o "no compre" no os ralleis...una persona muy querida por mi me aconsejo comprar unos cientos de eth cuando estaba a menos de un dolar...asi que bueno....

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## spala (20 Jun 2017)

al final LTC ha roto su ATH ?
puff quien iba a imaginarlo, y ahroa? tiene via libre hasta los 100$

sera por la entrada de LTC en bitstamp?


----------



## davitin (20 Jun 2017)

Ltc hasta los cien?


Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## stiff upper lip (20 Jun 2017)

spala dijo:


> me pasó lo mismo con LTC... me jodió vivo tras meses en horizontal, sino años.
> 
> quark lo envié a la mierda hace mucho,,, también me dió perdidas, así como vertcoin,
> 
> ...



Supuestamente es la ETH china, osea que potencialmente podría irse to the moon.


----------



## Depeche (20 Jun 2017)

Cuidado con LTC que parece que está dibujando un HCH bajista, lo he identificado hace poco y he vendido lo que tenía.

---------- Post added 20-jun-2017 at 04:02 ----------

He pasado lo de LTC a GAME que creo que va a tener una subida interesante al corto plazo.


----------



## hoppe (20 Jun 2017)

Nueva ICO, Corion, pero esta vez bajo ETC:

https://criptonoticias.com/mercados...rta-inicial-monedas-blockchain/#axzz4kVuwNw00


Creo que de esta no hemos hablado por aquí.


----------



## orbeo (20 Jun 2017)

Joder uno no se puede ir ni a dormir!

LTC que parecía se iba a disparar esta noche, al final no a sido para tanto. Como hoy tengo cosas que hacer he puestos unos StopLoss (es la primera vez que los uso), no a tardado ni 5 min en barrerme hahaha a cascarla LTC y Iconomi, por lo menos me he recuperado de la cagada del otro día con los ETH

Tengo unos melones que siguen ahí, y el stoploss con bastante margen, espero venir esta tarde y tener que subirlo haha

"Ahora todos tráderes"

Edito: Los melones son los que saltó el SL, Iconomi sigue trabajando haha creo que es la primera vez que pillo un pump ue ue ue

---------- Post added 20-jun-2017 at 08:21 ----------

Una pregunta, los StopLoss, los ponéis a precio de mercado o a % ?


----------



## vyk (20 Jun 2017)

spala dijo:


> me pasó lo mismo con LTC... me jodió vivo tras meses en horizontal, sino años.
> 
> quark lo envié a la mierda hace mucho,,, también me dió perdidas, así como vertcoin,
> 
> ...



Quark lo vendí la semana pasada y ya va por un x5 

Y años en cartera. Si es que soy un desastre

---------- Post added 20-jun-2017 at 08:57 ----------

Cuando me validen en Kraken igual entro en Iota.Como la véis?


----------



## orbeo (20 Jun 2017)

vyk dijo:


> Quark lo vendí la semana pasada y ya va por un x5
> 
> Y años en cartera. Si es que soy un desastre
> 
> ...



Iota está en Kraken?


----------



## vyk (20 Jun 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Iota está en Kraken?



Ops, no, cierto. Desde donde podría comprarla?


----------



## djun (20 Jun 2017)

vyk dijo:


> Ops, no, cierto. Desde donde podría comprarla?



Desde Bitfinex.


----------



## vyk (20 Jun 2017)

djun dijo:


> Desde Bitfinex.



Como veis IOTA?


----------



## michinato (20 Jun 2017)

Artículo importante para aquellos preocupados por la privacidad.

Id preparándoos para la pérdida de derechos que nuestros amados burócratas nos van regalar:

Project TITANIUM: The EU’s Plan to Decloak Cryptocurrency


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (20 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Yo sé quién puede hacer un programita así tirando de API en coinmarketcap ycon las coins que tú elijas...a mí en su día, me lo hizo.
> 
> Chaval legal y cobra poco para lo que es. Por cierto, teleco - en ciernes - como tú.
> 
> Si se teresiste algo gratis...lo pregunto sin compromiso. Es superpractico.



Gracias Juli, de momento voy a probar con lo que hay por ahí, realmente no necesito virgue´rías sino algo que sustituya a mi vetusta tabla excel que se está volviendo difícil de mantener al día con tantos valores. Pero lo tendré en cuenta para cuando necesite algo más complejo. 



hoppe dijo:


> A mi me gusta mucho el de la web cryptocompare. Además te ofrece análisis de tu portfolio, charts avanzados, información de todas las coins, wallets disponibles.... Sin duda creo que es la mejor web del momento en el mundo cryptos.



Mola, muchas gracias. Me acabo de apuntar y parece muy completo. 

Esta noche probaré Blockfolio, no lo puedo instalar ahora porque tengo muy mala senal en el móvil donde estoy pero también promete.


----------



## common sense (20 Jun 2017)

Yo IOTA la veo fenomenal si hace lo que dice el whitepaper, top 3 en algun momento.

Pero ayer un forero posteo una imagen donde el tiempo de verficacion de transaccion de disparaba y eso no es lo que ellos prometen.

Por lo tanto todavia la tengo en cuarentena, hasta que la estudie mas en profundidad.


----------



## tio_argyle (20 Jun 2017)

Pasote lo de ICONOMI... me quedé fuera de tanto pensármelo 
A ver si cuando cotice BANCOR , nos da una alegría TAAS


----------



## common sense (20 Jun 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Artículo importante para aquellos preocupados por la privacidad.
> 
> Id preparándoos para la pérdida de derechos que nuestros amados burócratas nos van regalar:
> 
> Project TITANIUM: The EU’s Plan to Decloak Cryptocurrency



Un proyecto financiado con dinero publico, con sede en distintos paises y con multiples objetivos, pero ninguna prioridad. Sera una chapuza.


----------



## tio_argyle (20 Jun 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Una pregunta, los StopLoss, los ponéis a precio de mercado o a % ?



Interesa porque los pongo a ojo, soy totalmente noob en el trading (por eso solo holdeo, de momento ).


----------



## michinato (20 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Gracias Juli, de momento voy a probar con lo que hay por ahí, realmente no necesito virgue´rías sino algo que sustituya a mi vetusta tabla excel que se está volviendo difícil de mantener al día con tantos valores. Pero lo tendré en cuenta para cuando necesite algo más complejo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yo reconozco que soy un poco paranoico, pero cuando te dan una apps gratis hay que contar con que el producto eres tu. 

Por mi parte, no me molaría que ninguna empresa tuviera el conocimiento de cuantas critomonedas poseo y lo asociase a mi ip/telefono/id/lo que sea.


Si me dejan tiempo, hoy intento crear una pagina web sencilla que cada uno podría descargar y ejecutar en local para calcular el valor de su portfolio.


Edito: de forma rápida no creo que vaya a ser tan sencillo hacer una pagina guay, por ejemplo puede haber problemas de permisos para guardar en local el fichero con el número de monedas de cada tipo que posees, especialmente para ejecutar en un movil, y si no se guarda, tendrías que escribir cada vez que ejecutas la pagina que tienes X BTC, Y ETH, Z LTC, etc y eso sería un coñazo. Lo que podría hacer cada uno es editar el código fuente y harcodear las monedas y cantidades. Vamos, que será una web/app un poco chapu.


----------



## orbeo (20 Jun 2017)

Ya se que este no es el hilo, pero con la movida del BTC del 1 de agosto, que técnicamente no entiendo del todo, no paran de salir mensajes positivos. 

Todas las noticias al respecto que salen en blockfolio parece que la gente se está viniendo arriba, y cuando la euforia se apodera de los new traders ya sabemos que pasa, a ver si BTC pega un buen pump estos días


----------



## Glasterthum (20 Jun 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> En directo os digo! Posible pelotazo gordo!
> 
> Monacoin, unica moneda japonesa de 2104, la estan aceptando junto a bitcoin para pagar en algunas tiendas de akibahara ä»®æƒ³é€šè²¨æ±ºæ¸ˆå¯¾å¿œã®ãŠçŸ¥ã‚‰ã› | ãƒ‘ã‚½ã‚³ãƒ³SHOPã‚¢ãƒ¼ã‚¯ï¼ˆarkï¼‰ market cap de 21 millones, cerca del top 100. No digo mas.
> 
> ...



¿Dónde compramos de ésa?


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (20 Jun 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Yo reconozco que soy un poco paranoico, pero cuando te dan una apps gratis hay que contar con que el producto eres tu.
> 
> Por mi parte, *no me molaría que ninguna empresa tuviera el conocimiento de cuantas critomonedas poseo y lo asociase a mi ip/telefono/id/lo que sea*.
> 
> ...



Bueno para eso están los emails con datos falsos que uso para apuntarme a cualquier servicio que luego me va a llenar el buzón de spam :fiufiu:

Pero me apunto a tu idea, avisa cuando tengas algo listo y lo probaré con mucho gusto!


----------



## Chicosalchicha (20 Jun 2017)

Glasterthum dijo:


> ¿Dónde compramos de ésa?



Bittrex, pero q esta es arriesgada bajo mi punto de vista.


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (20 Jun 2017)

Buenas,

Ante todo espero que no seáis muy duros conmigo por estar tan verde 

Después de un tiempo atraído por la tecnología blockchain decidí entrar en el mundillo y me gustaría preguntar algunas cosillas sobre decisiones que tomé en su tiempo y dudas variadas:

Os pongo en transfondo. De economía soy un cero a la izquierda y en criptomonedas ídem de ídem, así que durante un tiempo estuve leyendo sobre criptos y distintos recursos (exchanges, coinMarketCap, foros como este, etc )

Compré unos 2k€ en ETH @ 320€ ~ . Me parece que el proyecto es la caña, con posibilidades infinitas si consigue escalar bien.

De esos 2k metí 150€ ~ en IOTA a unos 0.40$ unidad, el tema de transacciones sin comisiones y demás características del proyecto me resultaron atractivas.

Por último moví unos 65€ para empezar a tradear. Aquí es donde surgen principalmente mis dudas...

¿Cómo determináis que una currency puede empezar a subir? ¿Análisis técnico?(estoy empezando a leer, pero me queda un cojón y medio para aprender algo que me sirva en mundo real) ¿Feeds de noticias? (desconozco fuentes buenas, si podéis aportar me vendría de fábula) ¿chivatazos? ¿bots como CryptoPing?

Mi idea es hacer hold con ETH y tradear para ir engordando esa cartera pero por ahora todos mis intentos de sacar renta vía trading intradiario han sido fail, de quedarme como estaba o ganar céntimos o algún @ de mis 65 cochinos € T_T


----------



## orbeo (20 Jun 2017)

perdido_en_criptos dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Ante todo espero que no seáis muy duros conmigo por estar tan verde
> 
> ...



Bienvenido al club de los new traders haha

Instálate blockfolio en él móvil, ahí puedes seguir las monedas y noticias por ejemplo.

Bitcoin talk, Reddit, etc


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (20 Jun 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Bienvenido al club de los new traders haha
> 
> Instálate blockfolio en él móvil, ahí puedes seguir las monedas y noticias por ejemplo.
> 
> Bitcoin talk, Reddit, etc



Ahí es a donde quería ir  La información es poder en este mundillo, así que bienvenidos sean los recursos que me podáis proporcionar )

¡Gracias por las recomendaciones!


----------



## Merlin (20 Jun 2017)

Una pregunta: cuando pones una orden de venta a tal precio, aunque pasen varias semanas o meses y la orden no se ejecute porque la cripto en cuestión no ha llegado a ese precio, el exchange no te cobra nada de comisiones ¿es así?


----------



## OzziE (20 Jun 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Una pregunta: cuando pones una orden de venta a tal precio, aunque pasen varias semanas o meses y la orden no se ejecute porque la cripto en cuestión no ha llegado a ese precio, el exchange no te cobra nada de comisiones ¿es así?



Ahora que lo dices no estoy seguro si cobran al crear la orden o una vez se cumple, pero estate tranquilo que sólo cobran comisión una vez, independientemente de cuánto tarde en producirse.


----------



## tio_argyle (20 Jun 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Una pregunta: cuando pones una orden de venta a tal precio, aunque pasen varias semanas o meses y la orden no se ejecute porque la cripto en cuestión no ha llegado a ese precio, el exchange no te cobra nada de comisiones ¿es así?



La cobran cuando se ejecuta, no cuando la estableces.
Saludos.


----------



## Kondarra (20 Jun 2017)

Atención a Iconomi si supera los 0.0015 btc. Está luchando ahora. 
Al final entré ayer a 0.0010.


----------



## Claudius (20 Jun 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> En directo os digo! Posible pelotazo gordo!
> 
> Monacoin, unica moneda japonesa de 2104, la estan aceptando junto a bitcoin para pagar en algunas tiendas de akibahara ä»®æƒ³é€šè²¨æ±ºæ¸ˆå¯¾å¿œã®ãŠçŸ¥ã‚‰ã› | ãƒ‘ã‚½ã‚³ãƒ³SHOPã‚¢ãƒ¼ã‚¯ï¼ˆarkï¼‰ market cap de 21 millones, cerca del top 100. No digo mas.
> 
> ...



Gracias. Gran aporte compañero!! 
Toda la mañana me has tenido trasteando con la 'shit' esta.

Me ha llamado la atención esta 'shit-coin' por varios hechos muy relevantes.

1) Tiene SegWit aprobado (como Litecoin) con lo que la escalabilidad de su proyecto a medio plazo está asegurada, llevan desde el 2014.

2) Se está manejando en volumen en FIAT (Yen), la compra en btc es residual. ::

3) Le queda mucho recorrido hasta ATH/BTC, en $ ya lo ha superado pero no es relevante para seguirlo hay que hacerlo en Yen:

MonaChart(mc.mk6.jp)

Dónde se ve que hasta los 100 yen su ATH unos 0,88$ le queda. (un x2+-)

Para análisis técnico con par mona/yen 

4) Tienen red de cajeros!! 
Zaif


5) Shapeshift la tiene en el exchange.


---
Qué pena, que no lo hubieras posteado cuando Japón anunció la aceptación de cryptos.. 
No obstante me has envenenado y he tenido que comprar, demasiado claro.
8:


----------



## impacto (20 Jun 2017)

michinato dijo:


> Yo reconozco que soy un poco paranoico, pero cuando te dan una apps gratis hay que contar con que el producto eres tu.
> 
> Por mi parte, no me molaría que ninguna empresa tuviera el conocimiento de cuantas critomonedas poseo y lo asociase a mi ip/telefono/id/lo que sea.
> 
> ...



Te descargas Coinfolio, montas tu cartera y ya te puede venir Hacienda o el Papa a decirte cuantas criptos tenias... Era una simulación de cartera y punto... A ver como se las apañan para probar que no... A mi me puede venir Hacienda a decir que tengo 20 ETH, que como no encuentren el papelito donde este la PK, Ellos dicen que les consta que yo tengo 20 ETH, yo les digo que me consta que perdi la contraseña de acceso a esos 20 ETH, que si son capaces de hackearla que se lo queden, Al dia siguiente, movimiento a un MIXER y vuelven limpitos... Los van a seguir?? Y cuanto dinero del contribuyente están dispuestos a tirar para cazar esos 20 ETH, 50.000E? 100.000E? Seamos pragmáticos, perseguir Criptos es posible ( no todas) pero cero practico, carísimo y encima puede salirles fatal.. llevo años en esto y todavía no he oído de aquel al que trincaron con todo el carrito... jajaja


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (20 Jun 2017)

A todo esto la dominancia de BTC baja día a día, ya está en 37% y bajando. 

Nos vamos a una era de batalla entre criptos por el poder, o quizás algo como es un mercado de valores y de divisas, con múltiples opciones y posibilidades sin una moneda sistémica como ha sido el Bitcoin hasta ahora.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (20 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Gracias. Gran aporte compañero!!
> Toda la mañana me has tenido trasteando con la 'shit' esta.
> 
> Me ha llamado la atención esta 'shit-coin' por varios hechos muy relevantes.
> ...



https://steemit.com/cryptocurrency/@dawidrams/mona-coin-is-halving-today-nad-jpanese-shops-are-starting-to-accept-is-as-they-did-with-bitcoin

Aqui ponen una grafica q parece interesante.La noticia no tiene mucho tiempo, en youtube hay un video hablando sobre ella de hace una semana pero en ruso...

Otra moneda q la gente habla de q se marcara un x10 es viacoin.


----------



## Piturco (20 Jun 2017)

Y Veritaseum (VERI)? Sabéis algo de este proyecto? La ico estaba en 1eth por 30 veris… y ahora, cada veri –en coinmarketcap- se cotiza a 0.05067 btc… una revalorización extraordinaria! Y lo que más llama la atención, todavía no está disponible en los grandes exchanges…. 

Home


----------



## impacto (20 Jun 2017)

Piturco dijo:


> Y Veritaseum (VERI)? Sabéis algo de este proyecto? La ico estaba en 1eth por 30 veris… y ahora, cada veri –en coinmarketcap- se cotiza a 0.05067 btc… una revalorización extraordinaria! Y lo que más llama la atención, todavía no está disponible en los grandes exchanges….
> 
> Home



Yo tengo una nota mental en el movil que dice asi: Nunca inviertas en una coin que cotiza por encima de 30 Euros, si tiene menos de un 5% de su supply fuera de juego, Te hacen un VOX y se te queda la cara de un pedazo de idiota ( doy fe, que aún la llevo puesta jajajaja)
Si ya miras los datos de VERI, sin conocerla de nada, como minimo viendo de que va y tal.. ya andan levantando suspicacias... OJO CON LAS NUEVAS ICOs, ICOs hay desde hace años, que vengan tan fuertes como ahora es otro cantar... pero entrar nada mas empiezan a cotizar... a esos precios... una puta locura, para quedarte enganchado por siempre en el mundo Cripto, quieras o no...


----------



## p_pin (20 Jun 2017)

perdido_en_criptos dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Ante todo espero que no seáis muy duros conmigo por estar tan verde
> 
> ...



Mi opinión:

65 euros es una cantidad pequeña, me parece bien ser cauto para comenzar, pero también hay que entender la magnitud de las cosas. 
Sacar tradeando por ejemplo un 3% o 5% diario es un grandísimo resultado. Pero es que un 3% de 65 euros son 2 euros y un 5% de 65 euros, son poco más de 3 euros... es decir, si se invierte una cantidad modesta el porcentaje de esa cantidad modesta será también... modesto

No quiero decir con ésto que invierta más, todo lo contrario, hasta que te familiarices con el mundillo, si has considerado 65 euros me perece perfecto, es un importe que uno se puede permitir perder si está aprendiendo y empezando

Pillar subidas del +10% es la leche, pero que no te lleve a engaño, eso no sucede todos los días. En este mundo la información privilegiada manda, es la que hace estar subido en las "olas", pero eso está reservado a unos pocos, los demás unos tratan de leer foros, opiniones, proyectos, y otros miramos más el análisis técnico, volúmen, etc

A mi, personalmente, me gusta seguir los precios de las que tienen cierto volúmen, el volúmen da cierta garantía de liquidez y estabilidad de precio, y dificulta la especulación de un "pequeño grupo", los famosos pumpand dumps... Yo miro en el exchange las criptos, las ordeno por volumen, y tengo en cuenta que las conozca, y que estén en el top20-30 de coinmarketcap. Otros usuarios tendrán un perfil más agresivo, arriesgado y buscan nuevos proyectos que suenen prometedores, que puedan ofrecer subidas más bestias, pero como en el mundo de la bolsa... los llamados "chicharros" te pueden dejar sin un pavo, y si no que se lo digan a los del popular


----------



## Kondarra (20 Jun 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> En directo os digo! Posible pelotazo gordo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Gracias por el aporte. ¿En qué exchanges está?


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (20 Jun 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Mi opinión:
> 
> 65 euros es una cantidad pequeña, me parece bien ser cauto para comenzar, pero también hay que entender la magnitud de las cosas.
> Sacar tradeando por ejemplo un 3% o 5% diario es un grandísimo resultado. Pero es que un 3% de 65 euros son 2 euros y un 5% de 65 euros, son poco más de 3 euros... es decir, si se invierte una cantidad modesta el porcentaje de esa cantidad modesta será también... modesto
> ...



Good shit here . Por ahora tal como has supuesto metí esa pasta para ver cómo me movía en temas de trading. Cuando tenga más confianza meteré más fuerte.

Me apunto lo del volumen y los consejos. ¡Así da gusto!

Saludos.


----------



## psiloman (20 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte. ¿En qué exchanges está?



Monacoin está en Bittrex. En Livecoin mueve poco.

Parece que Ripple se menea.

Por cierto Iconomi bestial no?. Holdeo desde hace tiempo 1000. En su día tuve 3500 comprados a buen precio y los vendí harto de esperar mientras veía múltiples pelotazos pasar delante de mis narices. Es difícil holdear, aunque con Ripple todavía aguanto, veremos si me equivoco o no.


----------



## san_miguel (20 Jun 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Monacoin está en Bittrex. En Livecoin mueve poco.
> 
> Parece que Ripple se menea.
> 
> Por cierto Iconomi bestial no?. Holdeo desde hace tiempo 1000. En su día tuve 3500 comprados a buen precio y los vendí harto de esperar mientras veía múltiples pelotazos pasar delante de mis narices. Es difícil holdear, aunque con Ripple todavía aguanto, veremos si me equivoco o no.



Yo estoy tentado para entrar, a la larga tiene o debería subir.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## stiff upper lip (20 Jun 2017)

vyk dijo:


> Quark lo vendí la semana pasada y ya va por un x5
> 
> Y años en cartera. Si es que soy un desastre
> 
> ...



Yo entré en antshares a 3 y luego me cagué y me salí a 4, luego se puso a 13.

Novatadas.


----------



## juli (20 Jun 2017)

Depeche dijo:


> Cuidado con LTC que parece que está dibujando un HCH bajista, lo he identificado hace poco y he vendido lo que tenía.
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-jun-2017 at 04:02 ----------
> 
> He pasado lo de LTC a GAME que creo que va a tener una subida interesante al corto plazo.



Esto contradice los "cacharros" de Cladius y paketazo. Tal vez puedan confirmarnos si las señales siguen igual

_________________

La plataforma de Waves debería estar para este fin de mes. Ése es el punto de inflexión para su nuevo status...hasta entonces, rondar los 3 y pico / 4 y pico es su cansino sino.


----------



## destru (20 Jun 2017)

¿Alguna web para comprar altcoins que no sean los más conocidos? (que no sean ETH, LTC, etc..)


----------



## impacto (20 Jun 2017)

destru dijo:


> ¿Alguna web para comprar altcoins que no sean los más conocidos? (que no sean ETH, LTC, etc..)



Enserio?? Leete un par de paginas del hilo... Porfa...


----------



## Chicosalchicha (20 Jun 2017)

Viacoin.. is it the next mooner??

Echadle un vistazo al roadmap, solo 23 millones de total supply, 25 millones de marketcap.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (20 Jun 2017)

destru dijo:


> ¿Alguna web para comprar altcoins que no sean los más conocidos? (que no sean ETH, LTC, etc..)



Poloniex
Bitfinex
Liqui - brand new cryptocurrency exchange with savings accounts.
Bitcoin kopen met iDeal of Bancontact bij Europa's grootste exchange


----------



## Claudius (20 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Esto contradice los "cacharros" de Cladius y paketazo. Tal vez puedan confirmarnos si las señales siguen igual
> 
> _________________
> 
> La plataforma de Waves debería estar para este fin de mes. Ése es el punto de inflexión para su nuevo status...hasta entonces, rondar los 3 y pico / 4 y pico es su cansino sino.



Survey Provides Insight Into Malaysian Cryptocurrency Community

El triángulo financiero de los proximos años está en el mar de Java, Taiwan, Malasya, Indonesia.
Y salpicado sus alrededores, dónde entrarían Korea del Sur, Japón, y Australia/NZ así obviamente como las costas Chinas.

Me consta que los chinos que van a Japón, se llevan cryptos en los móviles para sus fiestas, y la que llevan no es Bitcoin adivina... 

Lee, quiere dar un sorpasso a Btc, por lo menos en lo que compete a China y -puede- 
Dejar Coinbase, no ha sido para vivir la vida loca, le puede la fama, y su twitter


----------



## psiloman (20 Jun 2017)

Sobre IOTA, comentario sacado de fotobits.com:

Es cierto lo que dice?. Hay gente millonaria con IOTA por haber metido por ejemplo 600 euros hace dos años?.


----------



## juli (20 Jun 2017)

Claudius, un par - y medio - de cuestiones sobre la actualidad btc :


El segwit2 éste, es una maniobra de Jihan ?

Crees que puede llegar a los mínimos exigibles ?

En qué estorba los timings yo argumentos de gente como Mojón que quería otro sistema ?

_______________________

pd. en los fundamentales de LTC estamos de acuerdo...pero el cacharro habla a corto, no ?Dice lo mismo de ayer ?

---------- Post added 20-jun-2017 at 16:40 ----------




psiloman dijo:


> Sobre IOTA, comentario sacado de fotobits.com:
> 
> Es cierto lo que dice?. Hay gente millonaria con IOTA por haber metido por ejemplo 600 euros hace dos años?.



Y aparentemente hace bastante menos.


----------



## Superoeo (20 Jun 2017)

Por cierto parece que en Bitrrex están bloqueados los depósitos y retiros de ETH y sus hijas.... 

Sale este aviso:

Mysterium Wallet Offline : Blockchain congestion detected.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (20 Jun 2017)

Los q entraron en Iota...loteria, encima en un futuro valdra x5 x10...de locos.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (20 Jun 2017)

Iconomi


----------



## Chicosalchicha (20 Jun 2017)

Iconomi es la q me esta dando mas ganancias, pof fin me sale una jugada buena jeje ojala siga asi, cuando saquen la plataforma..

Viacoin esperando a romper los 50.000 satoshis, a ver donde llega.


----------



## Claudius (20 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Claudius, un par - y medio - de cuestiones sobre la actualidad btc :
> 
> 
> El segwit2 éste, es una maniobra de Jihan ?



Es una maniobra de quien siempre ha manejado Bitcoin los $ que en este caso son los mineros y las empresas corporativas que han levantado en estos años miles de millones para crear Coinbase, Bitstamp, etc. *Las capital venture.* Y las responsables que al btc, le diga el mercado que su compra con 'sucio dolar' cueste más que el oro.

SG2x se va a aprobar.. se está señalando casi el 80% necesario, es cuestión de días, para Julio habrá SG2x. 

Lo que se intenta es dejar de lado a los freaks de Core (buenos coders pero freaks al fin y al cabo) les comieron la merienda por no obrar hace años para 
frenar el monopolio centralizado de la minería.

Los chinos kudeiros con tal de ganar la guerra, se han alineado con esta propuesta. 
Cuando eres millonario, -independencia financiera- la pasta te la trae al pairo, ya que el poder es seductor, y a los chinos les encanta el poder, nunca lo han tenido por estar bajo la mano cerrada del
*¿comunismo?* :XX:



juli dijo:


> Crees que puede llegar a los mínimos exigibles ?



Para Julio, habemos SG



juli dijo:


> En qué estorba los timings yo argumentos de gente como Mojón que quería otro sistema ?



*Era* de la visión del SG, de Core, sin aumento de tamaño de bloque. 1M+SG.

Pero ahora le da igual, quiere cualquier SG, para terminar con sus mal-amadas shit-coin 
Ell SG que se aprueba tiene aumento de 2M en su hoja de ruta. 




juli dijo:


> pd. en los fundamentales de LTC estamos de acuerdo...pero el cacharro habla a corto, no ?Dice lo mismo de ayer ?




Al cacharro los chinos me lo manipulan como quieren... : si quito la variable china.. (osea cuando se están quietos y no mueven los mercados con sus post,tweets) funciona mejor. (Gente mala los chinos, no así los japoneses con su código del honor heredado de sus ancestros).


----------



## psiloman (20 Jun 2017)

Poloniex medio bloqueado, 62390 usuarios, cuando empecé con él hace unos meses había de 7000 a 15000. Seguro que siguen con el Spectrum 48k con el que empezaron de servidor.

Cada vez lo uso menos, como no espabilen...


----------



## Claudius (20 Jun 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Por cierto parece que en Bitrrex están bloqueados los depósitos y retiros de ETH y sus hijas....
> 
> Sale este aviso:
> 
> Mysterium Wallet Offline : Blockchain congestion detected.



Parece que la red eth, está petada como pasó el otro día con Bancor.


----------



## san_miguel (20 Jun 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Monacoin está en Bittrex. En Livecoin mueve poco.
> 
> Parece que Ripple se menea.
> 
> Por cierto Iconomi bestial no?. Holdeo desde hace tiempo 1000. En su día tuve 3500 comprados a buen precio y los vendí harto de esperar mientras veía múltiples pelotazos pasar delante de mis narices. Es difícil holdear, aunque con Ripple todavía aguanto, veremos si me equivoco o no.



Monacoin buena poción.

Ripple si corrige a 10500~11000 entro

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 20-jun-2017 at 15:53 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> Lo hemos comentado hace unos mensajes. Yo ya estoy recibiendo mensajes sin parar
> 
> De momento es gratis hasta q acabe la ICO en 5 dias



Y que tal funciona?

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## impacto (20 Jun 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Sobre IOTA, comentario sacado de fotobits.com:
> 
> Es cierto lo que dice?. Hay gente millonaria con IOTA por haber metido por ejemplo 600 euros hace dos años?.



Habría que verlo, la verdad es que puede ser, no obstante su calculo no me cuadra, IOTA ha tenido distintas ICOS?? El precio del BTC se mide cuando pagas, en ese momento te asignan la oferta determinada ( asi es en todas las ICOS, si aumenta su valor pero no hay desarrollo ni nada puede ser trampa) Y luego una cosa muy importante, si tu metes a la venta 800.000 Dolares de Iota en Bittrex Revientas el precio. PERO BIEN REVENTADO, tener una barbaridad de gente con esa capacidad de influencia en su precio puede ser un lastre o un camino de espinas... IOTA ha tenido un desarrollo muy largo y muy lento, pero esque tampoco acabo de entender bien los cálculos es decir, Multiplica el Valor en BTC, multiplica también el aumento del Valor en IOTA, luego lo exponencia al precio actual de su valor postICO... es que no se... Si hay 100 personas como el, que realmente tengan ese dinero y eso este bien calculado.... Como para entrar ahora.. vamos...ehhh


----------



## destru (20 Jun 2017)

He mirado varias webs de exchangue de criptos y veo que los precios de cotización actual del bitcoin varían muchísimo de una a otra. ¿como puede ser?


----------



## orbeo (20 Jun 2017)

[/COLOR]
Y que tal funciona?

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Bien, no para de enviar mensajes día y noche. Lo que pasa que bebe de Bittrex y Poloniex principalmente, y yo en el primero no tengo cuenta y Poloniex me mantengo alejado.

La mayoría de mensajes, por no decir todos hasta ahora son shitcoins totales, y por ejemplo yo que estoy en Kraken, casi no hay variedad.

Creo que se puede elegir de que monedas quieres que te lleguen los mensajes pero no me he puesto a verlo, puedes probarlo, ayer me puse y son 5 minutos, te registras en su web, lo buscas en telegram y lo activas a través de un enlace, y empiezas a recibir mensajes sin parar.


----------



## morgat (20 Jun 2017)

*Qué tal os parece la ICO de iDice?*

Alguien dentro? Termina en 7h...


----------



## Claudius (20 Jun 2017)

Dash DAO Gives Away $50,000 in #FirstDashWallet Campaign: Insights From Amanda

Y para todo lo demás, master-card :Baile:


----------



## psiloman (20 Jun 2017)

La más que posible aprobación del segwit en Bitcoin qué repercusiones podría tener en el precio a corto y medio plazo del Bitcoin?.

Y sobre todo, que para eso estamos en el hilo de las Alts, como afectará previsiblemente a la cotización de estas?. Van a quedar solo 10 o 15 Alts vivas, como dicen algunos por ahí?.

Tema importante y delicado.


----------



## p_pin (20 Jun 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> La más que posible aprobación del segwit en Bitcoin qué repercusiones podría tener en el precio a corto y medio plazo del Bitcoin?.
> 
> Y sobre todo, que para eso estamos en el hilo de las Alts, *como afectará previsiblemente a la cotización de estas?. Van a quedar solo 10 o 15 Alts vivas*, como dicen algunos por ahí?.
> 
> Tema importante y delicado.



Me uno a la petición, a ver si alguien puede dar una explicación o al menos opinión de por que afectaría a las alt


----------



## san_miguel (20 Jun 2017)

BTC ojo que sube con fuerza.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (20 Jun 2017)

Con las sidechains hará lo mismo que eth... Quién ganará? Los listos que llevan apuntalando la nueva pirámide ::

Sería gracioso que el creador crease el festival de Bitcoin y Ethereum a la vez 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 20-jun-2017 at 18:51 ----------

Podría ser que Bitcoin representase a la "libertad" por no tener ningún listo detrás y desde los medios de desinformación lo etiquetan de: hackers, terroristas, lo peor... Vamos cualquiera podrá seguir alimentando el camino...

Mientras que para entrar a ETH nos dirán que amor, paz y libertad para todos con solo introducirte el micro chip RFID no se preocupe, es maravilloso, no tendrá que llevar NADA, toda su información está en su mano... Y esto es seguro? Segurísimo! Un cáncer te llevas seguro, sino un susto cuando menos te lo esperes... 

Ahora que está todo en verde, todos contentos ehh! Putos bots que compran como locos 

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## p_pin (20 Jun 2017)

Estaba mirando, esto es de locos o es que no entiendo nada

Cannabiscoin cann

Sube un 900%, veo que el mínimo de las 24h es 1 sato, 0.00000001
Y ahora cotiza a unos 4300, aunque ha llegado a más de 8000

Es decir alguien podría haber multiplicado x8000 su inversión en apenas unas horas...


----------



## Chicosalchicha (20 Jun 2017)

Para cuando la proxima barrida, hagan sus apuestas! Yo digo q ya mañana toca para volver el finde.


----------



## Bloperas (20 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Con las sidechains hará lo mismo que eth... Quién ganará? Los listos que llevan apuntalando la nueva pirámide ::
> 
> Sería gracioso que el creador crease el festival de Bitcoin y Ethereum a la vez
> 
> ...




Pienso exactamente lo que tú en esto xD


----------



## orbeo (20 Jun 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Me uno a la petición, a ver si alguien puede dar una explicación o al menos opinión de por que afectaría a las alt



Mi opinión, es sólo una "apreciación personal" basada en nada:

En la app Icoalert, todos los días aparecen nuevos proyectos basados en ETH, es como que ETH a creado una plataforma donde cualquiera puede rular su proyecto.

No les hago mucho caso pero de vez en cuando clickeo el enlace a ver. Salvo alguna que merezca la pena (que serán las que se salve de la quema) todo es humo. Siempre el mismo patrón, una web molona (pero simple a más no poder), los mismos textos que parecen corta pega de la ico anterior. Cuando vas a ver el equipo directivo, siempre lo mismo, 3-4 personas sin currículum remarcable y otros tantos "advisors", osea freelances x horas.

Te pones a ver, y realmente cuesta entender de donde van a tener beneficios a futuro.

Para escribir esto, se me ocurre abrir la ico de VIVA Holdings, por favor, mirad el equipo directivo, sobre todo su CEO, leer su currículum. Pues así son la mayoría.

Otro proyecto basado en plantar árboles?? (Ecobit) y construir casas "sostenibles". No me jodas.

Con el modelo de ethereum, se a creado un filón donde cualquiera, haciendo una web e invirtiendo un poco en moverse x los foros PEGA EL PELOTAZO DE SU VIDA.

Lo dije anteriormente. ICOS = burbuja.com 2.0, en algún momento la gente se dará cuenta y explotará, y sobrevivirán algunas (los pocos proyectos serios y UTILES) que serán el Amazon y Apple del futuro.

Por otra parte, no se, pero leyendo reddit, bitcointalk, twitter, etc... no paro de leer comentarios respecto a que la red eth no está preparada ni testada para este volumen, no se sabe los fallos que pudiesen haber, por no decir del twit del dueño de ETH que ante la pregunta de que pasaría si alguien robase unos eth, contestó que símplemente los puede destruir (algo así, no fue al pie de la letra), vamos que es su cortijo y se lo folla cuando quiera.

Ni puta idea que pasará, nadie lo sabe, es imposible saber. Supongo que si los problemas de BTC se solucionan, los flujos monetarios volverán ahí para darle otro pump hasta los 5000 o 10000, quién sabe. Hay mucha gente influyente en redes sociales con muuuuucho dinero en btc que no le interesa que btc se vaya a la mierda. Mientras, toda la red eth es algo sobre pies de barro.

También puede ser que pase lo contrario hahaha

Edito: Se me olvidaba, por ejemplo, otra que miré, Gnosis. Ok dice que el negocio es hacer predicciones, uno puede pensar que Oh! gran negocio, casas de apuestas, de juegos, de citas, mil aplicaciones incluso en la vida diaria hasta la cosa más simple se podría aplicar. Hasta aquí todo maravilloso.

El caso es que recogen una millonada SIN SABER SI PREDICE ACERTADAMENTE. 

Lo dicho, la gente de menos de 30 y pico años no se acordará o pilló muy joven, pero la única diferencia entre lo que pasa ahora con ETH y la burbuja .com es que antes los proyectos salían a cotizar a bolsa, y ahora emiten su ICO.


----------



## Alxemi (20 Jun 2017)

El Segwit2X de BTC ya cuenta con el apoyo suficiente y puede cerrarse en los próximos dias. De hecho lo mas probable es que ocurra. Atentos porque este puede ser uno de los eventos que pinche ETH y con el arrastre gran parte del mercado.
De hecho he variado ligeramente mi estrategia HODLER por este acontecimiento vendiendo el 20% de mi ETC.


----------



## orbeo (20 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> El Segwit2X de BTC ya cuenta con el apoyo suficiente y puede cerrarse en los próximos dias. De hecho lo mas probable es que ocurra. Atentos porque este puede ser uno de los eventos que pinche ETH y con el arrastre gran parte del mercado.
> De hecho he variado ligeramente mi estrategia HODLER por este acontecimiento vendiendo el 20% de mi ETC.



Los BTC mejor tenerlos en el wallet y no en el exchange supongo? Pq yo tengo 1 btc +- en Kraken que usaba para practicar y tenía previsto mandarmelo al wallet antes del 1 de agosto, pero si esto va a ser en breve habrá que sacarlo ya. No?


----------



## san_miguel (20 Jun 2017)

Xrp corrigiendo como era de esperar

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## p_pin (20 Jun 2017)

Un hilo interesante sobre el posible fork del btc y consejos de dónde es mejor y donde no tiener los btc

Guía para el hard fork de Bitcoin (en caso de que se realice)


----------



## remonster (20 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Alguno teneis mucha pasta metida en ETH?
> 
> Yo si, y me tiene amargado...que sube, que baja, que ahora la abuela fuma...
> 
> Me tiene de los nervios, es mi inversion estrella...como os lo estais tomando vosotros?



Tú, prepara la vaselina...


----------



## davitin (20 Jun 2017)

Eth se ha puesto por momentos a 323 dolares en coinbase...esta bajista de la hostia, me esta dando muy muy mal rollo....y el bitcoin a xasi 2800 dolares, la pasta se esta llendo ahi.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (20 Jun 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Estaba mirando, esto es de locos o es que no entiendo nada
> 
> Cannabiscoin cann
> 
> ...



Cuando una moneda entra en un exchange (o esta a punto) puede pegar un subidón debido a que ese Exchange compra mucho y por lo tanto se come mucha demanda de venta y el precio sube. Sobretodo pasa con monedas pequeñas, con baja capitalización.

Aquí está claro que el que se puede hacer de oro es gente que tenga información privilegiada de los exchanges, sabedores de cuando llegarán grandes compras que harán disparar el valor.

Aunque obviamente, estas subidas no se dan siempre, sino todo sería demasiado fácil.


----------



## san_miguel (20 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Eth se ha puesto por momentos a 323 dolares en coinbase...esta bajista de la hostia, me esta dando muy muy mal rollo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk



Corrección mientras btc sube..

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (20 Jun 2017)

Hoy habíamos vuelto a llegar a los 116B de capitalización total (máximo histórico) y puede que muchas ballenas estén haciendo caja. 

Los demás campesinos nos tenemos que comer sus movimientos. Para el pequeño inversor todo son trabas, de hecho yo tenía pasta reservada para cuando ETH corrigiera pero el Exchange estaba de mantenimiento, justo con ETH (litebit), justo en ese momento, (lo sigue aún). QUE CASUALIDAD.


----------



## davitin (20 Jun 2017)

Una pregunta muy tonta...si por ejemplo el precio en dolares del bitcoin sube, por decir algo, al doble, y el precio en bitcoin de eth es, digamos, 0.10 bitcoin, dicho eth pasa a valer 0.05 bitcoins o se queda valiendo 0.10 bitcoins? Imagino que los vendedores-compradores van ajustando el valor para que el eth cueste lo mismo en dolares valiendo menos en bitcoin...o en otras palabras, cuando sube el bitcoin, el eth baja su valor al cambio en bitcoins pero mantiene su valor en usd.

Me se entiende?::

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 20-jun-2017 at 18:53 ----------

Creo que comienzan las rebajas, y sin avisar.

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Alxemi (20 Jun 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> Xrp corrigiendo como era de esperar
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



Xrp, eth, ltc, los más pumpeados serán los que más sufran. 
Yo estoy tranquilo con mi cartera, no tengo nada ultra pumpeado, salvo etc que lo ha sido últimamente y tampoco en exceso lo demás son valores con más soporte. 
Y por supuesto el valor principal de la misma btc. 

Desde móvil


----------



## orbeo (20 Jun 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Un hilo interesante sobre el posible fork del btc y consejos de dónde es mejor y donde no tiener los btc
> 
> Guía para el hard fork de Bitcoin (en caso de que se realice)



La verdad que no termino de enterarme, en el listado de wallets seguros aparece Electrum.

Luego dice que los wallets del enlace no lo son, y ahí sale Electrum y Mycelium.

Qué lío, esperemos que no se pierdan los satoshis por el internec


----------



## p_pin (20 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Una pregunta muy tonta...si por ejemplo el precio en dolares del bitcoin sube, por decir algo, al doble, y el precio en bitcoin de eth es, digamos, 0.10 bitcoin, dicho eth pasa a valer 0.05 bitcoins o se queda valiendo 0.10 bitcoins? Imagino que los vendedores-compradores van ajustando el valor para que el eth cueste lo mismo en dolares valiendo menos en bitcoin...o en otras palabras, cuando sube el bitcoin, el eth baja su valor al cambio en bitcoins pero mantiene su valor en usd.
> 
> Me se entiende?::



No es una pregunta tonta, de hecho es buena pregunta

Y tu suposición es correcta, el mercado ajusta el precio. Los que quieren pasar sus eth a btc, ahora necesitan más eth que antes para conseguir btc (si este sube al doble), por que aunque para algunos las criptos son el futuro, en el presente, la forma de cuantificar, de saber cual es el precio, lo hacemos en fiat

Todo ésto se produce por que el btc sigue siendo la criptomoneda de valor o refugio, por ejemplo a nivel fiat sería comparable al dólar, igual que con btc puedes comprar casi cualquier cripto, con el dólar pasa lo mismo, e incluso para adquirir algunas divisas "exóticas" sólo puedes hacerlo en dólares, aunque tengas euros. Son una especie de "derechos adquiridos"


----------



## orbeo (20 Jun 2017)

Bitcoin Miners Are Signaling Support for the New York Agreement: Here’s What that Means
Miners Are Signaling Support for the New York Agreement: Here

Ahi dice que mañana se hace la presentación oficial del nuevo BTC1 ??

Eso que quiere decir?


----------



## Chicosalchicha (20 Jun 2017)

Orden de compra en monacoin de 290k pff como va la gente


----------



## Panko21 (20 Jun 2017)

OS paso lista a ver q opináis:
First blood
Lunyr
Game
Shift
Wings
Siacoin
Waves
Bat
Pivx
RLC
Doge
Eboost
Las dos ultimas una pequeña cantidad x frikismo la verdad, q si suben algo las cambiare por pesetacoin


----------



## Dr Strangelove (20 Jun 2017)

spala dijo:


> soy un pesimo inversor,
> a cada moneda q apuesto, sube un pelín, y luego se va a la mierda, es como si siempre apostara en la cima,
> encima basta q venda para no perder más, para q suba de nuevo,
> 
> ...



Haz como yo: Metes un dinero que no vayas a necesitar a largo plazo, olvídate de mirar si sube o baja y deja pasar el tiempo, (mucho tiempo).
En el peor de los cosas perderás un dinero que no necesitabas, pero si sale bien...imagínate los que hicieron esto al principio del bitcoin.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (20 Jun 2017)

Joder el ballenato! Sigue subiendo el precio de las ordenes de compras y quiere mas todavia! Jajaja esto pinta bien!

To the moonnnn espero q esteis pillando cacho


----------



## vyk (20 Jun 2017)

Una pregunta, hoy he hecho una transferencia internacional de Ing a Kraken, pero Ing no admite puntos (.) en las transferencias. En el concepto hay que poner entre otras cosas Kraken.com y algún otro simbolo que Ing no acepta

Hay algún problema en eliminarlos?


----------



## Borjita burbujas (20 Jun 2017)

vyk dijo:


> Una pregunta, hoy he hecho una transferencia internacional de Ing a Kraken, pero Ing no admite puntos (.) en las transferencias. En el concepto hay que poner entre otras cosas Kraken.com y algún otro simbolo que Ing no acepta
> 
> Hay algún problema en eliminarlos?



En ING únicamente pon en el concepto el código vinculado a tu cuenta de FIDOR BANK, no es necesario poner "kraken.com". He realizado varias transferencias y ningún problema.


----------



## Claudius (20 Jun 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Joder el ballenato! Sigue subiendo el precio de las ordenes de compras y quiere mas todavia! Jajaja esto pinta bien!
> 
> To the moonnnn espero q esteis pillando cacho



Las estás gozando ehh


----------



## plus ultra (20 Jun 2017)

Panko21 dijo:


> OS paso lista a ver q opináis:
> First blood
> Lunyr
> Game
> ...



Pues salvo las 2 ultimas las rengo todas,una coleccion muy buena que tienes,de inversor muy inteligente


----------



## Chicosalchicha (20 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Las estás gozando ehh



Ha bajado ahora, pero bueno esto seguro crea efecto llamada jaja


----------



## davitin (20 Jun 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Joder el ballenato! Sigue subiendo el precio de las ordenes de compras y quiere mas todavia! Jajaja esto pinta bien!
> 
> To the moonnnn espero q esteis pillando cacho



Si hablas claro nos enteramos todos.

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## haruki murakami (20 Jun 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Mi opinión, es sólo una "apreciación personal" basada en nada:
> 
> En la app Icoalert, todos los días aparecen nuevos proyectos basados en ETH, es como que ETH a creado una plataforma donde cualquiera puede rular su proyecto.
> 
> ...



------------------------------------------------------------------------

Totalmente deacuerdo...dentro de poco habra una masacre, tantas ICOs buenas no pueden haber en el mundo...sobrevivran pocas...pero como hay tanta basura, terminara por arrastrar a la red Ethereum con ellas.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (20 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Si hablas claro nos enteramos todos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk



Lo puse antes, monacoin.


----------



## vyk (20 Jun 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Lo puse antes, monacoin.



Desde donde se puede comprar monacoin?

Por cierto, vaya nombre mas chungo. No me parece que tenga punch.


----------



## Panko21 (20 Jun 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Pues salvo las 2 ultimas las rengo todas,una coleccion muy buena que tienes,de inversor muy inteligente



Me gusta diversificar, doble capital con algunas y fui distribuyendo, luego las 2 ultimas por lo que digo simple frikismo y por eso pienso en peseta...


----------



## spala (20 Jun 2017)

Depeche dijo:


> Cuidado con LTC que parece que está dibujando un HCH bajista, lo he identificado hace poco y he vendido lo que tenía.
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-jun-2017 at 04:02 ----------
> 
> He pasado lo de LTC a GAME que creo que va a tener una subida interesante al corto plazo.



las figuras chartistas son como las constelaciones, cada uno ve lo que quiere,
en cualquier caso no sabes q figura será hasta q se complete, asi que es inutil y siempre es un 50%

---------- Post added 20-jun-2017 at 22:21 ----------




vyk dijo:


> Quark lo vendí la semana pasada y ya va por un x5
> 
> Y años en cartera. Si es que soy un desastre
> 
> ...



iota está solo en bitfinex, no esn kraken, y está muy caro, aun tienen q vender todos los de la ico,


----------



## impacto (20 Jun 2017)

Panko21 dijo:


> OS paso lista a ver q opináis:
> First blood
> Lunyr
> Game
> ...



Buena cartera ... para especular::


----------



## Panko21 (20 Jun 2017)

La idea es holdear, si una subiera mucho mucho, sacaría de ahí para recuperar lo invertido, prisa no tengo ninguna.


----------



## orbeo (20 Jun 2017)

Dr Strangelove dijo:


> Haz como yo: Metes un dinero que no vayas a necesitar a largo plazo, olvídate de mirar si sube o baja y deja pasar el tiempo, (mucho tiempo).
> En el peor de los cosas perderás un dinero que no necesitabas, pero si sale bien...imagínate los que hicieron esto al principio del bitcoin.



No si es lo que hago, lo gordo (que no es mucho que digamos) lo tengo en btc en Electrum, eso no se toca.

Pero me deje un btc en Kraken para hacer el tonto básicamente

Edito: no me di cuenta q contestabas a otro forero, pero bueno lo mismo me aplica a mí también jeje


----------



## davitin (20 Jun 2017)

Pues yo voy a seguir holdeando eth.

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jorge (20 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Pues yo voy a seguir holdeando eth.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk



Davitin, vende tus eth, último aviso. ::::


----------



## impacto (20 Jun 2017)

Pues y mira que yo no creo que vaya a pasar pero si holdeas sin ningun top10, un dia puedes levantarte por la mañana y que tus monedas no valgan nada, es una cartera de alto riesgo, seguro que te ha dado jugosos beneficios, y tambien pueden ser que mañana sean coins de altisima calidad, yo tengo alguna y me arrepiento de no haber pillado algunas otras, pero vamos que para holdear se recomienda alguna moneda que funcione de colchon, hay que pensar que estos son proyectos, que pasara con nuestras coins si no funciona el proyecto??si no hay buena acogida?? y si no es util o funcional?? puede surgir un bug o un ataque heavy... o si se acaba la fiesta y vuelven las vacas flacas.... 
Si todo sale como yo espero te haras millonario jejeje pero bueno es solo son mis deseos
como a todos, mucha suerte


----------



## orbeo (20 Jun 2017)

jorge dijo:


> Davitin, vende tus eth, último aviso. ::::



Hay q tener algo de btc para holdear y más ahora q la India lo quiere legalizar


----------



## remonster (20 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Pues yo voy a seguir holdeando eth.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk



Sobre todo acapara y hodlea vaselina


----------



## orbeo (20 Jun 2017)

Eth ya no es trendy


----------



## Divad (20 Jun 2017)

@djun: Puedes abrir nuevo hilo cuando quieras :Aplauso::Baile:


Los bitcoñeros odiando a muerte al chino y al final se alegran por la actualización :: Tienen su hilo propio y vienen las animadoras... :XX:

Si se crean hasta 3 bifurcaciones, todo lo que uno tenga lo tendrá replicado en las 3 cadenas. Por lo que entonces tendrá un x3 por la cara :XX: (si no me equivoco). Podría darse el caso que tras la bifurcación el valor se dividiese entre 3 desde el primer momento y con ello crearía un caos que todos preferirán irse a ETH ante el show que tienen montado?



Spoiler



Corred! Comprad bitcoins!!! Solo existirá Bitcoin y todas las demás desaparecerán y los listos que llevan eones sodomizando al Ser Humano se dejarán perder :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## orbeo (20 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> @djun: Puedes abrir nuevo hilo cuando quieras :Aplauso::Baile:
> 
> 
> Los bitcoñeros odiando a muerte al chino y al final se alegran por la actualización :: Tienen su hilo propio y vienen las animadoras... :XX:
> ...



No mandéis estos mensajes, porque los que están fuera ahora les dan las ansias x comprar y empiezan a sufrir las aperturas de cuenta en los exchanges de 15 días mientras el precio sube y sube


----------



## Merlin (20 Jun 2017)

Alxemi dijo:


> Xrp, eth, ltc, los más pumpeados serán los que más sufran.
> Yo estoy tranquilo con mi cartera, no tengo nada ultra pumpeado, salvo etc que lo ha sido últimamente y tampoco en exceso lo demás son valores con más soporte.
> Y por supuesto el valor principal de la misma btc.



Ya van varios mensajes que sueltas cosas parecidas, es obvio que eres un bitcoñero que odia a las principales altcoins (ETH, Ripple, LTC) por lo que yo me pregunto ¿Para qué abriste este hilo?


----------



## Kondarra (20 Jun 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Orden de compra en monacoin de 290k pff como va la gente





En mona he puesto una orden a 0.00014. A ver si entra en unos días, he trazado una línea de suelos en gráfico de 1 día y le he dado un poco de margen. La línea sale perfecta, la realidad veremos...


----------



## psiloman (20 Jun 2017)

Panko21 dijo:


> OS paso lista a ver q opináis:
> First blood
> Lunyr
> Game
> ...



Si quieres completar la lista, mete Golem y Viacoin. Si no hay debacle general a esas dos no les vas a perder dinero precisamente.

PD: me doy cuenta que no llevas Factom. Si las pillas en una corrección, yo compraba también.


----------



## davitin (20 Jun 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Sobre todo acapara y hodlea vaselina



Joder que miedo, estabas ahi::

Bueno, para los que decis que eth ya no mola...es normal qur hayan subidas y bajadas, ya las ha habido antes, incluso el bitcoño mayor las ha tenido y muy virulentas.

De todos modos yo compre cuabdo el eth estaba a 100 pavos, osea que tengo recorrido antes de entrar a perdidas.

Al que le interese...globalmente, en poco mas de un mes, tengo beneficios equivalentes a medio año de curro, y todo con altcoins, asi que tan mal no debo de estar haciendolo.

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## remonster (20 Jun 2017)

Davitin, espero que hayas metido todos tus ahorros y que hayas pedido un prestamo en el banco para comprar shithereums. La leccion va a valer la pena (si la aprendes...)


----------



## Chicosalchicha (20 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> En mona he puesto una orden a 0.00014. A ver si entra en unos días, he trazado una línea de suelos en gráfico de 1 día y le he dado un poco de margen. La línea sale perfecta, la realidad veremos...




Pff no entiendo nada jaja pero espero q no baje jaja


----------



## davitin (20 Jun 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Davitin, espero que hayas metido todos tus ahorros y que hayas pedido un prestamo en el banco para comprar shithereums. La leccion va a valer la pena (si la aprendes...)



Jejeje. 

Que malo eres, cabron.

 

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kondarra (20 Jun 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Pff no entiendo nada jaja pero espero q no baje jaja





He trazado esta línea, sin ser ningún entendido ojo:


----------



## remonster (20 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Jejeje.
> 
> Que malo eres, cabron.
> 
> ...



Naaa....solo que voy a recoger los rastrojos y a quedarme con varios años tuyos de trabajo...


----------



## Divad (20 Jun 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> No mandéis estos mensajes, porque los que están fuera ahora les dan las ansias x comprar y empiezan a sufrir las aperturas de cuenta en los exchanges de 15 días mientras el precio sube y sube



La verdad que tienes razón, si entra algún inconsciente y no sepa leer entre líneas o no siga el hilo puede creerse que Bitcoin es la hostia y que subirá hasta la luna...



Merlin dijo:


> Ya van varios mensajes que sueltas cosas parecidas, es obvio que eres un bitcoñero que odia a las principales altcoins (ETH, Ripple, LTC) por lo que yo me pregunto ¿Para qué abriste este hilo?



Lo hizo para que las "shitcoiners"  dejarán de hablar en el hilo de Bitcoin como reflejó Mojón :: Ni se ha dignado a recoger su owned, eso sí, se hizo el indignado y se fue, pero sigue observando y así seguirá tras llevarse un segundo zasca por el chino :XX:::::::

---------- Post added 20-jun-2017 at 22:54 ----------




Kondarra dijo:


> He trazado esta línea, sin ser ningún entendido ojo:




Prueba de trazarla por los picos de abril y mayo, igual obtienes el siguiente rebote.

Suerte con estas criptos!


----------



## paketazo (20 Jun 2017)

llego y veo que le tocaba el turno a BTC.

Se ha marcado una buena subida al amparo del teórico consenso respecto a su futuro inmediato.

No sé si esto será bueno o malo para BTC en el futuro...independientemente de que suba más.

Supongo que es como en las elecciones, una vez las ha ganado uno u otro partido saltan las especulaciones de si será mejor o pero para el país por tal o cual razón.

BTC sigue siendo BTC, y los que están en ese barco con fuertes intereses, no son tan mendrugos como para dejarlo ir al garete, así que supongo llegarán al mejor de los consensos posibles para seguir en la brecha y que nadie les pueda ofrecer sombra.

¿habrá espantada en las alts?

probablemente se viva una bajada tras semanas de subidas ininterrumpidas, pero de ahí, a ver una debacle...ya hay mucho que hablar.

Sigo creyendo que aquí hay sitio para más que uno...y como en casi todo en la vida (menos con la mujer  )...diversificar es sano para casi todo.

Las manos fuertes posicionadas en cada proyecto, se dedicarán a defenderlo, como ahora defienden a BTC sus manos fuertes. 

ETH ha generado muchos intereses y estos intereses, no desaparecerán por mucho que BTC se venga arriba de nuevo.

¿volverá BTC a ser tendencia?

Pues para que esto ocurra ha de hacer muy bien las cosas, y seguir ofreciendo de lo bueno lo mejor.

La gente y los capitales, buscan novedades, movimiento, diversificación...

Hay sitio para muchas, así que yo al menos pro mi parte, para bien o para mal...hold por el momento.

Un saludo y cabeza.


----------



## Superoeo (21 Jun 2017)

paketazo dijo:


> llego y veo que le tocaba el turno a BTC.
> 
> Se ha marcado una buena subida al amparo del teórico consenso respecto a su futuro inmediato.
> 
> ...



Un interesante análisis en un momento en el que creo que muchos tenemos mucha incertidumbre.

La verdad no esperaba que esto ocurriese tan pronto, de hecho se esperaba para Agosto. ¿Por qué se han dado tanta prisa y se ha solucionado todo tan rápido? (CUando parecía una Guerra Civil sin vistas de resolución próxima?)

Se comentó hace poco la posibilidad de que tras este evento la mayoría de altcoins se vayan al garete (las que no tienen proyecto sólido detrás), y se queden solo las pocas elegidas. ¿Creeis que esto va a ocurrir? Porque de ser así igual es el momento de salir de los chicharros y refugiarse en el Top 10.

Por otro lado. Como esto traerá una casi segura subida del BTC, parece razonable salirse de todo a BTC ahora y reentrar cuando pase la marea roja viendo qué ha quedado en pié.

¿Y en caso de un HF, si BTC se divide en 2 o 3, ese x2 o x3 se produciría y puede ser interesante no? Duplicar o triplicar toda tu cartera de un pelotazo.... (No sé si me estoy confundiendo con esto)

Por otro lado que vuelvan las moscas cojoneras de los Bitcoñeros, como buitres que huelen la sangre, es también una señal pues siempre aparecen revoloteando cuando todo esto se pone en rojo (Cuando se recupera a los pocos días desaparecen y hacen mutis por el foro...)

En fin.. ¿Qué pensais de todo esto? ¿Qué creeis que va a ocurrir? Sois de la opinion de paketazo? HOLD a muerte o salida temporal a BTC?

Por cierto cuando se espera que ocurra esto? Mañana como he leido por ahí?


----------



## davitin (21 Jun 2017)

Tampoco a caido mucho eth...esta era la gran caida donde iba a perder mis ahorros?

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chicosalchicha (21 Jun 2017)

Monacoin va de lujo, ademas hay ordenes de compra varias de 5k 6k etc

Noticias dd la plataforma shift, va como un tiro, a ver donde llega.


----------



## p_pin (21 Jun 2017)

Yo no apostaría a que las caídas hayan terminado.... voy a dormir, nas noches


----------



## juli (21 Jun 2017)

Buenas.

Un par de puntos.

Creo que en momentos de incertidumbre, viene bien haber contemplado una diversificación en valores sólidos . Bien posicionado desde el top 10 siempre habrá tiemp de entrar en coins menores...no van a desaparecer en el aire...y si lo hace alguna, vendrán más cuando pase el lío.

A los fanáticos de ETH , recordad que su cascada es ETH y que tener Ethers y tokens no es exactamente diversificar. Momentos de embotellamiento como los vividos ya un par de veces pueden afectar a toda la platafrma, mucho ojo.

Hay que aprovisionarse al gusto en el viaje...pero lo más importante SIEMPRE es seguir viajando.

Por último diría que contar con las posiciones que el convencimiento meditado haya diseñado para cada cual es más importante que contar Dólares. y que buenas posiciones rdificilmente no retomarán buenos tiempos pase lo que pase. Quedan muchas que mamar, buenas y malas.

Suerte y cabeza. 

Y calma.


----------



## Claudius (21 Jun 2017)

Superoeo dijo:


> Un interesante análisis en un momento en el que creo que muchos tenemos mucha incertidumbre.
> 
> La verdad no esperaba que esto ocurriese tan pronto, de hecho se esperaba para Agosto. ¿Por qué se han dado tanta prisa y se ha solucionado todo tan rápido? (CUando parecía una Guerra Civil sin vistas de resolución próxima?)



Ojo, ahora hay una carrera, no se ha solucionado. :no:

Se está jugando con el mercado, yo lo haría con posición dominante.. menudos hp son los mineros, digo los chinos. Todavía pueden en el último momento no hacer lo que quieren indicar con sus marcado, o dilatarlo, el chino Lee, lo hizo con ltc, exprimiendo al máximo con sus tweet para sacar hasta el último céntimo.




Superoeo dijo:


> Se comentó hace poco la posibilidad de que tras este evento la mayoría de altcoins se vayan al garete (las que no tienen proyecto sólido detrás), y se queden solo las pocas elegidas. ¿Creeis que esto va a ocurrir? Porque de ser así igual es el momento de salir de los chicharros y refugiarse en el Top 10.



Puede haber mucha sangre sobre todo en las ICOs que cuelgan de ETH. 
Pero yo creo que va a haber una 'guerra de divisas', eth no la han subido a 300$ que se dice pronto, para dejarla caer, tienen munición FIAT de sobra los JPM, y compañía, más que la capitalización de las shit-coin, solo es darle al botón de imprimir.., el resto están con sus fan-boys.



Superoeo dijo:


> Por otro lado. Como esto traerá una casi segura subida del BTC, parece razonable salirse de todo a BTC ahora y reentrar cuando pase la marea roja viendo qué ha quedado en pié.



Hay 2 tipos de subidas, las de modo zombi, (por el contagio) que llamo yo que hace que la gente entre en modo FOMO, y la que van a orquestar (creo) pasito, a pasito suave, suavecito. Porque las ballenas chinas y occidentales están en los 2 bandos eth vs btc. En el primero para protegerse del crash de un posible HF y en el segundo por tirar al máximo de la cuerda.



Superoeo dijo:


> En fin.. ¿Qué pensais de todo esto? ¿Qué creeis que va a ocurrir? Sois de la opinion de paketazo? HOLD a muerte o salida temporal a BTC?
> 
> Por cierto cuando se espera que ocurra esto? Mañana como he leido por ahí?



Son *hipótesis* de *escenarios posibles* que contemplo. Este es uno de los más objetivos, porque es lo que yo haría si tuviera un fondo de 1000M metido en cryptoworld.

Hasta el 21 de Julio, puede ocurrir cualquier cosa.

---------- Post added 21-jun-2017 at 00:38 ----------




Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Monacoin va de lujo, ademas hay ordenes de compra varias de 5k 6k etc
> 
> Noticias dd la plataforma shift, va como un tiro, a ver donde llega.



A ti si que te van a pagar una hamburguesa de Kobe. :Aplauso:


----------



## juli (21 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Puede haber mucha sangre sobre todo en las ICOs que cuelgan de ETH.
> Pero yo creo que va a haber una 'guerra de divisas', eth no la han subido a 300$ que se dice pronto, para dejarla caer, tienen munición FIAT de sobra los JPM, y compañía, más que la capitalización de las shit-coin, solo es darle al botón de imprimir.., el resto están con sus fan-boys.



Muy buena Claudius...ayer le daba vueltas a éso. Y no se juegan un proyectito, sino posicionarse en la tecnología que va a controlar el cotarro de ya mismo en adelante.

Dejar sola a ETH en un buen marrón no lo veo gran estrategia...y que tiene fiat a manta detrás lo sabe cualquiera. Si me apuras, hasta en una sangría pueden pisar el acelerador y sacar aún más la cabeza. De hecho, esperaba más pirotecnia de apoyo este mes para los tokens...y más aún aprovechando la contrarreloj hasta que el segwit de BTC comience a ofrecer posibilidades parejas en sus aplicaciones.

Más me preocupan esos accesos de colapso por un par de ICOs de mierda...éso sí me da mal rollo y me trasmite debilidad en la plataforma.


----------



## Claudius (21 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Muy buena Claudius...ayer le daba vueltas a éso.
> 
> Dejar sola a ETH en un buen marrón no lo veo gran estrategia...y que tiene fiat a manta detrás lo sabe cualquiera. Si me apuras, hasta en una sangría pueden pisar el acelerador y sacar aún más la cabeza. De hecho, esperaba más pirotecnia de apoyo este mes para los tokens...y más aún aprovechando la contrarreloj hasta que el segwit de BTC comience a ofrecer posibilidades parejas en sus aplicaciones.
> 
> Más me preocupan esos accesos de colapso por un par de ICOs de mierda...éso sí me da mal rollo y me trasmite debilidad en la plataforma.



Si la dejan caer 200$ es para que te acojones y vendas. Lo de siempre.
De echo, yo la dejaría caer un poco para eso mismo, que la dejen de tocar las narices y petarla con ICOs de historias que no tendrán salida, no por no ser interesantres, sino porque quizás no sea su 'momentum' y dejar tiempo para que tiren líneas. O quizás como dijo el compañero Eth, no tenga la capacidad para aguantar tanto volumen actualmente, y a saber en un futuro..


----------



## juli (21 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Si la dejan caer 200$ es para que te acojones y vendas. Lo de siempre.



Por eso lo de mirar posiciones en el tablero y no $. Y cuanto más jodido, más orejeras.

Palma quien cambia posiciones que millones de personas quisieran ahora y no pilaron por mierda fiat.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (21 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Joder que miedo, estabas ahi::
> 
> Bueno, para los que decis que eth ya no mola...es normal qur hayan subidas y bajadas, ya las ha habido antes, incluso el bitcoño mayor las ha tenido y muy virulentas.
> 
> ...



Que envidia me dais lo que habéis descubierto este mundillo antes, ya no hablemos de la gente que entró en la ICO de Ethereum a 0,70$ el Ether o los que entraron el ICO de IOTA (han hecho un x 500 mínimo) o los early adopters de Bitcoins.

Yo he comprado Ethers a 220$ y 280$, y Waves a 5,60$ (esta bajando). O Ripple a 0,27$ (hoy se me ha recuperado). Mi esperanza son las ICOS, elegir bien, ahí puede estar el pelotazo. O aguantar los ETH y Waves años y que no salga otra blockchain que las destrone.


----------



## davitin (21 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Que envidia me dais lo que habéis descubierto este mundillo antes, ya no hablemos de la gente que entró en la ICO de Ethereum a 0,70$ el Ether o los que entraron el ICO de IOTA (han hecho un x 500 mínimo) o los early adopters de Bitcoins.
> 
> Yo he comprado Ethers a 220$ y 280$, y Waves a 5,60$ (esta bajando). O Ripple a 0,27$ (hoy se me ha recuperado). Mi esperanza son las ICOS, elegir bien, ahí puede estar el pelotazo. O aguantar los ETH y Waves años y que no salga otra blockchain que las destrone.



Tampoco has comprado eth tan caro...yo a eth lo veo a 500 pavos antes que acabe el año.

O eso o acabamos arruinados::

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vyk (21 Jun 2017)

Entro en iconomi. Mañana más. A cuchillo.


----------



## juli (21 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Que envidia me dais lo que habéis descubierto este mundillo antes, ya no hablemos de la gente que entró en la ICO de Ethereum a 0,70$ el Ether o los que entraron el ICO de IOTA (han hecho un x 500 mínimo) o los early adopters de Bitcoins.
> 
> Yo he comprado Ethers a 220$ y 280$, y Waves a 5,60$ (esta bajando). O Ripple a 0,27$ (hoy se me ha recuperado). Mi esperanza son las ICOS, elegir bien, ahí puede estar el pelotazo. O aguantar los ETH y Waves años y que no salga otra blockchain que las destrone.



Si son las posiciones que has decidido, hayas entrado cuando hayas entrado...holdea con los putos piños. ETH , Dash & LTC también tuvieron vaivenes en esa misma cotización y seguro que hubo gente que vendió en 5 pavos...y no te digo nada en 200.

El tiempo pasado no vas a trincarlo de ninguna de las maneras. Mira adelante. Esas 3 que nombras, estarán en la blockchain futura sin ninguna duda. Al loro con cambiarlas por sueños de un día de ICOS hiperespaciales...ahí quedan cascadas de sangre por ver , ya lo verás / de hecho, es están viendo ya algunas /.

Y aal hilo de nombrar Waves...un segundillo para resaltar , en el peloteo global desde el fondo de la pista entre USA y Asia con que se nos dibuja el futuro / y por ahí va / : Habeis reparado en la marabunta de proyectos y desarrolladores de los países del Este, los exsoviéticos ? Pedazo de Lobby blockchain, eh ?

A la que no se ve apenas por ningún lado, como en todo lo demás, es a esa vieja reliquia patética, menopausica y enjoyada del barrio de Salamanca...que es la vieja Europa.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (21 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Si son las posiciones que has decidido, hayas entrado cuando hayas entrado...holdea con los putos piños. ETH , Dash & LTC también tuvieron vaivenes en esa misma cotización y seguro que hubo gente que vendió en 5 pavos...y no te digo nada en 200.
> 
> El tiempo pasado no vas a trincarlo de ninguna de las maneras. Mira adelante. Esas 3 que nombras, estarán en la blockchain futura sin ninguna duda. Al loro con cambiarlas por sueños de un día de ICOS hiperespaciales...ahí quedan cascadas de sangre por ver , ya lo verás / de hecho, es están viendo ya algunas /.
> 
> ...



Eso lo pensaba ayer también, hay pocos proyectos europeos.

Me suena que el CEO de IOTA es noruego, y alguno más del equipo. Creo que Ark es francés, aunque últimante Ark no está para tirar cohetes.

Y luego Aragon que es Aragonés, creo.

Seguramente los proyectos puramente europeos en la Blockchain actual no sean ni un 5%.


----------



## davitin (21 Jun 2017)

Como puede ser que eth este a 376$ en bittrex y a 343$ en coinbase?

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (21 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Eso lo pensaba ayer también, hay pocos proyectos europeos.
> 
> Me suena que el CEO de IOTA es noruego, y alguno más del equipo. Creo que Ark es francés, aunque últimante Ark no está para tirar cohetes.
> 
> ...



OK...pero no olvides la parte anterior del post, que es la que más te interesa.

Si lo has elegido a conciencia, no sueltes tus ETH , Waves y Ripple. No lo olvides.

Si las mantienes enteras, no sabes si en un año alguien dirá lo mismo que tú dices hoy de otras y otros. Y son 3 de las 15 ó 20 que podrían aparecer en una encuesta, éso es un hecho...y a partir de ahí, tu elección...y como dices, no vas sobrado de tiempo. Si tienes que tocar algo, hazlo ya u olvídate.

Las ICO ylos tokens a gogó son la infantería que ETH manda a abrir brecha , al matadero, para implantar su cascada. Algunas sobrevivirán y diseñaran un buen ecosistema comercial. Las que palmen, a ETH seguramente se la pele, quiere una oferta variada de blockchain al mundo y la va a tener por puro Darwinismo, ETH sólo les da un ala delta...y el que quiera, que vuele.


----------



## impacto (21 Jun 2017)

Coinbase es el exchange con la comision más alta de los que pasan a fiat. cotizan como les sale.. Por eso yo siempre he pensado que un exchange asi, con el bombazo que esta por venir y siendo de los mas asequibles.. faciles y populares... bien vendido es un caramelito.. si el problema de que la gente no use criptos es lo dificil que es en un principio para el usuario medio comprarlos, espero que esto se arregle con los tokens para el cambio automatico para el uso diario del fiat, (exchange inmediato y naturalizado) jeejejje ojala pero que casualidad que por las tres coins que mas fiat entra... sean las que estan en los principales exchanges con fiat...y son 3 de las 4 principales... jaja

---------- Post added 21-jun-2017 at 01:58 ----------




juli dijo:


> Las ICO ylos tokens a gogó son la infantería que ETH manda a abrir brecha , al matadero, para implantar su cascada. Algunas sobrevivirán y diseñaran un buen ecosistema comercial. Las que palmen, a ETH seguramente se la pele, quiere una oferta variada de blockchain al mundo y la va a tener por puro Darwinismo, ETH sólo les da un ala delta...y el que quiera, que vuele.



:fiufiu:


----------



## davitin (21 Jun 2017)

El payaso de "it" ya se ha ido?

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 21-jun-2017 at 00:08 ----------




impacto dijo:


> Coinbase es el exchange con la comision más alta de los que pasan a fiat. cotizan como les sale.. Por eso yo siempre he pensado que un exchange asi, con el bombazo que esta por venir y siendo de los mas asequibles.. faciles y populares... bien vendido es un caramelito.. si el problema de que la gente no use criptos es lo dificil que es en un principio para el usuario medio comprarlos, espero que esto se arregle con los tokens para el cambio automatico para el uso diario del fiat, (exchange inmediato y naturalizado) jeejejje ojala pero que casualidad que por las tres coins que mas fiat entra... sean las que estan en los principales exchanges con fiat...y son 3 de las 4 principales... jaja
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-jun-2017 at 01:58 ----------
> 
> ...



A veces coinbase se iguala a otros exchanges y a veces vende como quiere...

Pero una cosa, coinbase no es un mercado al uso, quiero decir, no puedes hacer ofertas, no hay listado de vendedores y compradores...lo que yo entiendo es que el que te vende y te compra es el mismo coinbase, vamos, mas que un mercado de cambio es una tienda.

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 21-jun-2017 at 00:15 ----------

Otra cosa que no entiendo, en bittrex entras y te dicen que el wallet de erh esta offline, pero luego ves movimientos de compraventa.

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (21 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> OK...pero no olvides la parte anterior del post, que es la que más te interesa.
> 
> Si lo has elegido a conciencia, no sueltes tus ETH , Waves y Ripple. No lo olvides.
> 
> ...



Sí, lo tengo bastante claro, yo entro en Cryptos principalmente para holdear al máximo. Ya estoy inviertiendo una cantidad que me puedo permitir perder. Así que intento meterme donde pienso que a largo plazo hay más posibilidades de éxito. 

Si miras las gráficas ha habido cantidad de monedas durmientes durante 3 años y luego subidón, así que a holdear se ha dicho.

Lo de tradear e ir saltando de moneda en moneda es algo que hice en el pasado en bolsa pero me generaba demasiado estrés. Holdear a muerte me sienta mejor.


----------



## davitin (21 Jun 2017)

Eth a 380 dolares en bittrex.

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 21-jun-2017 at 00:33 ----------

El monacoin ese esta pegando...me parece que le voy a meter la puntita con un stop loss sano, a ver que pasa.

Vamos a jugar un poco, que me esto atrofiando en la garita.

Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk

Bueno, ya me quedo yonde guardia en el hilo::


----------



## Chicosalchicha (21 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Eth a 380 dolares en bittrex.
> 
> Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk
> 
> ...



Garita? Eres militar? Jaja

Monacoin casualidad o no, ya tiene un oar de videos hoy hablando de ella en youtube.
Uno esta muy interesante te enseña como comprar, puedes comprar desde un kindle hasta fruta xD se usa tb para dar recompensas en los foros etc podriamos implantarlo aqui jeje
Al final la monedita puede dar mucho juego


----------



## davitin (21 Jun 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Garita? Eres militar? Jaja
> 
> Monacoin casualidad o no, ya tiene un oar de videos hoy hablando de ella en youtube.
> Uno esta muy interesante te enseña como comprar, puedes comprar desde un kindle hasta fruta xD se usa tb para dar recompensas en los foros etc podriamos implantarlo aqui jeje
> Al final la monedita puede dar mucho juego




Habia comprado 200 unidades a 80 centavos, pero a bajado y me ha saltado el stop loss.

Si baja mas igual lo vuelvo a intentar.


----------



## tio_argyle (21 Jun 2017)

Insisto con GUP, a precio de saldo... estrenan la versión de prueba antes del dia 30. Puede ser buena para pumpear y recoger.

PD:Valientes subnormales los que entran aquí a descojonarse ante la posibilidad de que alguien pierda sus ahorros... hay que ser miserable...


----------



## hoppe (21 Jun 2017)

os paso imagen de mi cartera para holdear a largo plazo, a ver si veis alguna interesante que se me haya escapado. Donde pone "other", son MGO y IOT.

Por ahora no me puedo quejar, en un mes que empecé a crearla, alrededor de un 55% de beneficios.


----------



## Angelillo23 (21 Jun 2017)

Buenos días, estoy haciendo pruebas para sacar dinero, y en los exchanges me piden documentos de prueba de residencia. ¿Cual es el más fácil de obtener?

Lo digo porque yo estoy de alquiler y no tengo facturas ni nada de nada a mi nombre. Tengo cuenta bancaria obviamente pero no llega nada a casa, si acaso alguna carta para intentar colarme nuevas tarjetas. ¿Hay algun papel que pueda pedir desde mi banco online y sirva?

Muchas gracias


----------



## davitin (21 Jun 2017)

Menudos hijos de la grandisima puta...No se puede mover ningun ethereum...no se puede hacer nada con ellos y estan cayendo a plomo.

Que opinais?


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (21 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Menudos hijos de la grandisima puta...No se puede mover ningun ethereum...no se puede hacer nada con ellos y estan cayendo a plomo.
> 
> Que opinais?



Is anyone able to send any ETH based crypto right now? Seems like ETH blockchain is completely down. : ethereum

Parece que tirar tira, pero muy lento.


----------



## davitin (21 Jun 2017)

perdido_en_criptos dijo:


> Is anyone able to send any ETH based crypto right now? Seems like ETH blockchain is completely down. : ethereum
> 
> Parece que tirar tira, pero muy lento.



No se...da mal rollo.

Hay un pavo que dice que hizo una transaccion hace 12 horas y no le aparece nada.

Por que coño esta pasando esto ahora?


----------



## Portador del Caos (21 Jun 2017)

No se vosotros, pero esto es una autentica locura: Ethereum Average BlockSize Chart

¡¡Casi 9MB tienen de media los bloques en ETH ayer!! Y parece que la tendencia va en aumento...

Ver para creer, en Bitcoin llevan meses rallaos porque consideran una locura aumentar de 1MB a 2MB el tamaño del bloque y los de ETH parece que vivan sin un mañana.

Yo tenia el 10% de mi porfolio en ETH, ayer salte del barco...


----------



## davitin (21 Jun 2017)

Portador del Caos dijo:


> No se vosotros, pero esto es una autentica locura: Ethereum Average BlockSize Chart
> 
> ¡¡Casi 9MB tienen de media los bloques en ETH ayer!! Y parece que la tendencia va en aumento...
> 
> ...



Puedes explicar un poco el rollo de los mb de los bloques por favor? para que sirve todo eso? no estoy muy puesto tecnicamente.

Pd: La movida va a ser cuando todo funcione otra vez correctamente, como los caguetas se pongan a vender eth como locos el precio se va a tomar por culo.


----------



## Portador del Caos (21 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Puedes explicar un poco el rollo de los mb de los bloques por favor? para que sirve todo eso? no estoy muy puesto tecnicamente.



Todas las transacciones e información se guardan en la blockchain en forma de bloques, los bloques pueden estar limitados en tamaño o no. En Bitcoin a 1MB (y supuestamente dentro de X meses a 2MB), mientras que en ETH veo que no hay limite. Cuando se limita el bloque y este se llena, las FEEs empiezan a subir para dar prioridad a las transacciones importantes (Lo que le pasa al BTC). Si no pones limites, en un principio parece de puta madre, porque las FEEs no tienen porque aumentar.... 

Pero hay un reverso tenebroso como contrapartida: Los que mantienen la red (tanto en BTC como en ETH), guardan una copia de la blockchain en sus discos duros, cuanta más gente puede guardar esa copia, mas descentralizada estará la red. ¿Que pasa si la blockchain crece de forma descontrolada? Pues que pocos van a ser capaces de mantener esa burrada de GB en sus servidores, y la moneda se centraliza, y una blockchain centralizada es una absurdidad. 

Y otro punto negativo y quiza más critico, es que cuanto más grande es el bloque, más tiempo se necesita para validarlo, pudiendo llegar a un colapso de bloques (Los bloques entran en X tiempo, pero se necesita X+2 para validarlo). No se si sera el caso, pero esos problemas que estais comentando, pueden ser debidos a esto.

En datos la burrada de ETH: (Bitcoin, Litecoin, Namecoin, Dogecoin, Peercoin, Ethereum stats)

El 12 de junio:
Tamaño blockchain BTC: 141,46GB (lleva muchos mas años que ETH)
Tamaño blockchain ETH: 66,5GB

El 21 de junio:
Tamaño blockchain BTC: 142.89 GB (Desde el 12, a aumentado 1GB)
Tamaño blockchain ETH: 76.60 GB (Desde el 12* ¡¡¡A crecido 10 GB!!!*)


----------



## davitin (21 Jun 2017)

Portador del Caos dijo:


> Todas las transacciones e información se guardan en la blockchain en forma de bloques, los bloques pueden estar limitados en tamaño o no. En Bitcoin a 1MB (y supuestamente dentro de X meses a 2MB), mientras que en ETH veo que no hay limite. Cuando se limita el bloque y este se llena, las FEEs empiezan a subir para dar prioridad a las transacciones importantes (Lo que le pasa al BTC). Si no pones limites, en un principio parece de puta madre, porque las FEEs no tienen porque aumentar....
> 
> Pero hay un reverso tenebroso como contrapartida: Los que mantienen la red (tanto en BTC como en ETH), guardan una copia de la blockchain en sus discos duros, cuanta más gente puede guardar esa copia, mas descentralizada estará la red. ¿Que pasa si la blockchain crece de forma descontrolada? Pues que pocos van a ser capaces de mantener esa burrada de GB en sus servidores, y la moneda se centraliza, y una blockchain centralizada es una absurdidad.
> 
> ...



Buenisima y muy clara explicacion, muchas gracias.

Digo yo que alguna solucion tendran que encontrar...lo del paron que iban a hacer en eth a final de año iba por esto?

Desde luego la escalabilidad de las redes blockchain es un problemon, y no solo para eth, para todas las demas tambien...que pasara cuando 2.000 millones de personas (por decir algo) quieran usar eth, bitcoin, o el que sea? este tipo de cosas son recurrentes en el mundo de la informatica, salvando las distancias, como el "efecto 2000" aquel (todo falta de prevision al crear un sistema).


----------



## djun (21 Jun 2017)

Portador del Caos dijo:


> Todas las transacciones e información se guardan en la blockchain en forma de bloques, los bloques pueden estar limitados en tamaño o no. En Bitcoin a 1MB (y supuestamente dentro de X meses a 2MB), mientras que en ETH veo que no hay limite. Cuando se limita el bloque y este se llena, las FEEs empiezan a subir para dar prioridad a las transacciones importantes (Lo que le pasa al BTC). Si no pones limites, en un principio parece de puta madre, porque las FEEs no tienen porque aumentar....
> 
> Pero hay un reverso tenebroso como contrapartida: Los que mantienen la red (tanto en BTC como en ETH), guardan una copia de la blockchain en sus discos duros, cuanta más gente puede guardar esa copia, mas descentralizada estará la red. ¿Que pasa si la blockchain crece de forma descontrolada? Pues que pocos van a ser capaces de mantener esa burrada de GB en sus servidores, y la moneda se centraliza, y una blockchain centralizada es una absurdidad.
> 
> ...



Si sales de Eth, entonces ¿cuáles son para tí las principales coins en las que confías, en tu cartera ideal?.


----------



## orbeo (21 Jun 2017)

Portador del Caos dijo:


> Todas las transacciones e información se guardan en la blockchain en forma de bloques, los bloques pueden estar limitados en tamaño o no. En Bitcoin a 1MB (y supuestamente dentro de X meses a 2MB), mientras que en ETH veo que no hay limite. Cuando se limita el bloque y este se llena, las FEEs empiezan a subir para dar prioridad a las transacciones importantes (Lo que le pasa al BTC). Si no pones limites, en un principio parece de puta madre, porque las FEEs no tienen porque aumentar....
> 
> Pero hay un reverso tenebroso como contrapartida: Los que mantienen la red (tanto en BTC como en ETH), guardan una copia de la blockchain en sus discos duros, cuanta más gente puede guardar esa copia, mas descentralizada estará la red. ¿Que pasa si la blockchain crece de forma descontrolada? Pues que pocos van a ser capaces de mantener esa burrada de GB en sus servidores, y la moneda se centraliza, y una blockchain centralizada es una absurdidad.
> 
> ...



Normal, a este paso hasta el gimnasio tipico de barrio va a sacar su propia Coin basada en eth


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (21 Jun 2017)

Ayer durante la ICO de Status fue cuando se colapsó la red. Todo el mundo entra en tromba y se pone a mandar transacciones a saco, y como ve que no se incluyen por la saturación, lo vuelven a intentar una y otra vez con lo que el efecto se multiplica. 

Realmente es un problemón y espero que se encuentre una solución pronto, o que al menos para este tipo de crowfundings se utilicen otras cadenas de bloques para evitar congestionar la red ETH/BTC de esta manera.


----------



## davitin (21 Jun 2017)

Eramos pocos y pario la abuela...ahora coinbase tarda en mandar el sms con el codigo de confirmacion para entrar en la web, lo meto y ya se a pasado...

Esto de los exchanges es un cachondeo total.


----------



## Kondarra (21 Jun 2017)

Un poco de relax señores. Pondré como ejemplo ETH. 
Hace menos de un mes leíamos en este hilo a bizkaia no sé qué contar la "primada" que se había pegado comprando ETH a 169€ cuando luego empezó a caer todo en aquel finde fatídico. Señores, que ahora está a 300€. 
Si nos vamos a poner nerviosos porque en una semana no sube o baja un 6% mal vamos. 
Relax, perspectiva y cabeza.


----------



## perdido_en_criptos (21 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Eramos pocos y pario la abuela...ahora coinbase tarda en mandar el sms con el codigo de confirmacion para entrar en la web, lo meto y ya se a pasado...
> 
> Esto de los exchanges es un cachondeo total.



Mi recomendación: Activa la verificación en dos pasos de Google Authenticator, la verificación vía SMS es un coñazo extreme.

Si es por privacidad, ya te tienen bien cogido por los huevos tanto por el móvil como por los ID's (DNI, carnet de conducir o pasaporte) que te hacen subir así que... ya que andas encalomado, por lo menos que cuando te la metan no duela 8:


----------



## san_miguel (21 Jun 2017)

Si quereis saber un poco mas del futuro de una moneda que yo considero muy interesante KMD, escucharos este audio.

Komodos Infiltrate Amsterdam by Crypto Core Radio | Free Listening on SoundCloud


----------



## digipl (21 Jun 2017)

Ya os insistí que Ethereum tiene un grave problema con su Blockchain. Tanto con su tamaño en bloques, con el que se podría hacer un pruning, como especialmente con su número de transacciones que es extremadamente baja, especialmente para soportar tanta aplicación ER20 colgada de ella.

La verdad es que no esperaba que hasta después de verano empezaran los problemas serios pero este criptomundo va a unas velocidades que me siguen sorprendiendo.

Lo peor del tema es que las noticias que corren no son demasiado optimistas. A Vlad Zanfir, uno de los pocos Dev. de Ethereum que siguen desde el principio y que lleva tiempo trabajando en el paso a POS, ya se le escapado un par de veces que el tema no va demasiado bien. 

Un retraso en el aumento de transacciones podría ser mortal, no solo para las aplicaciones ER20 y el propio Ethereum, sino que podría dejar absolutamente arrasado todo el criptomundo por muchísimo tiempo.

Hay momentos que me pongo un poco consparanoico y empiezo a pensar si el Vitalik no estará aquí para hundir todo este mundo porque verle de estrella por el mundo, o de advisor de cualquier gilipollez, haciendo aumentar la pirámide de ER20 mientras no se sabe si el montaje se le vendrá abajo en pocos meses, me resulta cada día mas mosqueante.


----------



## Portador del Caos (21 Jun 2017)

djun dijo:


> Si sales de Eth, entonces ¿cuáles son para tí las principales coins en las que confías, en tu cartera ideal?.



Creo que se acercan tormentas de las buenas, y prefiero perder algo de profit que arriesgarme a perder muchísimo más. Asi, que de momento vuelvo a BTC, e incluso retirar algo a FIAT. 

Cuando se dé la corrección gorda, sondeare de nuevo ETH e IOTA. Aunque es posible que para entonces, las sidechains ya sean una realidad (Liquid, Drivechain, etc...) y estas sean mucho más atractivas que las altcoins convencionales.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (21 Jun 2017)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Insisto con GUP, a precio de saldo... estrenan la versión de prueba antes del dia 30. Puede ser buena para pumpear y recoger.
> 
> PD:Valientes subnormales los que entran aquí a descojonarse ante la posibilidad de que alguien pierda sus ahorros... hay que ser miserable...



Lo han retrasado y de ahi la caida, la verdad q habra q aprovechar.
Viacoin vaya subidon desde ayer, vaya hype hay en el grupo de telegram con esta moneda.


----------



## Angelillo23 (21 Jun 2017)

Me cito por si alguien puede ayudarme 



Angelillo23 dijo:


> Buenos días, estoy haciendo pruebas para sacar dinero, y en los exchanges me piden documentos de prueba de residencia. ¿Cual es el más fácil de obtener?
> 
> Lo digo porque yo estoy de alquiler y no tengo facturas ni nada de nada a mi nombre. Tengo cuenta bancaria obviamente pero no llega nada a casa, si acaso alguna carta para intentar colarme nuevas tarjetas. ¿Hay algun papel que pueda pedir desde mi banco online y sirva?
> 
> Muchas gracias


----------



## Claudius (21 Jun 2017)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> Me cito por si alguien puede ayudarme



Te pedirán recibos de 3 meses, los impresos de los bancos on-line te pueden valer, (el de titular de cuenta).


----------



## juli (21 Jun 2017)

digipl dijo:


> Ya os insistí que Ethereum tiene un grave problema con su Blockchain. Tanto con su tamaño en bloques, con el que se podría hacer un pruning, como especialmente con su número de transacciones que es extremadamente baja, especialmente para soportar tanta aplicación ER20 colgada de ella.
> 
> La verdad es que no esperaba que hasta después de verano empezaran los problemas serios pero este criptomundo va a unas velocidades que me siguen sorprendiendo.
> 
> ...




En cierto sentdo, yo lo espero así. Y con quien tiene detrás y su absorvencia marca de la casa, sin duda. Si añadimos que Vitalik el código se lo folla cuando quiere, mejor ni hablar.

Por lo que te leo, yo no obviaría la capacidad de una base de hardware CENTRALIZADA y capaz para un "abracadabra" solucionador del conflicto. Yo también la veo algo pronto, pues mi impresión siempre ha sido que la borregada la pediría a gritos y no se da tal punto de adopción aún...pero al parecer ya está aquí la cuestión.

Menos el pirata secuestrador torturaniños cobrando sus fechorías en dinero anónimo...todos contentos.

De Sillicon Valley...a la siniestra Etherburg ?


----------



## germantsi (21 Jun 2017)

digipl dijo:


> Ya os insistí que Ethereum tiene un grave problema con su Blockchain. Tanto con su tamaño en bloques, con el que se podría hacer un pruning, como especialmente con su número de transacciones que es extremadamente baja, especialmente para soportar tanta aplicación ER20 colgada de ella.
> 
> La verdad es que no esperaba que hasta después de verano empezaran los problemas serios pero este criptomundo va a unas velocidades que me siguen sorprendiendo.
> 
> ...





Este problema de el tamaño desmesurado de la BlockChain (blockchain bloat) ya lo vi yo en agosto del 2016 sobre Bitcoin (podeis buscar mis post por aqui).

El tema es que una BlockChain que crece incesantemente y no se puede "recortar" borrando entradas antiguas que están totalmente consensuadas y las direcciones ya están vacias con las monedas gastadas, es una BlockChain condenada a la centralización y por consiguiente a la extinción.

Yo invierto en AltCoins con este problema porque tengo la esperanza que en un futuro los desarrolladores adviertan el problema y modifiquen el código, ese dia toda mi inversión irá a esa moneda.

No esperéis invertir en Eth, BTC, Dash, Pivx, etc y esperar años que luego todo siempre estará mas arriba... vienen tiempos movidos, ahora es la época en la que afloraran los problemas que tiene cada criptodivisa.

Conceptos que tengo claros:

1º Habrá una Cripto como reserva de valor
2º Habrá una Cripto para pagos diarios (podría coincidir con la primera).
3º Habrá una Cripto para almacenamiento en la BlockChain y Apps Descentralizadas (Esta cripto deberá actuar como el concepto de MaidSafe, almacenamiento descentralizado, NO BlockChain persistente con las Apps y contratos obsoletos en su interior.)


Esas son las monedas que estoy esperando para invertir. 
IOTA me resulta interesante, tengo que probar a fondo si funciona bien, quizás veamos subidas estratosféricas si el "BlockChain Bloat" aflora junto con otros problemas en otras Alts.
PIVX es otra moneda genial, apuesto por el PoS antes que por el PoW. Es un Dash mejorado, aunque este ultimo tiene una comunidad acojonante detrás.

Que os parecen mis hipótesis?


----------



## Chicosalchicha (21 Jun 2017)

Iconomi va como un toro.


----------



## davitin (21 Jun 2017)

Parece que la paliza esta siendo solo para eth.

Supongo que cuando toque suelo y la red vuelva a funcionar, los "espabilaos" volveran a comprar barato y el precio volvera a subir.


----------



## Claudius (21 Jun 2017)

digipl dijo:


> Ya os insistí que Ethereum tiene un grave problema con su Blockchain. Tanto con su tamaño en bloques, con el que se podría hacer un pruning, como especialmente con su número de transacciones que es extremadamente baja, especialmente para soportar tanta aplicación ER20 colgada de ella.



Está bien que ocurra, porque muchas cosas se plantean en la teoría y luego en la práctica puede variar, yo supongo que ya tengan algún grupo de trabajo mirando en vías para mejorarlo (no lo sigo, así que ni idea).



digipl dijo:


> Hay momentos que me pongo un poco consparanoico y empiezo a pensar si el Vitalik no estará aquí para hundir todo este mundo porque verle de estrella por el mundo, o de advisor de cualquier gilipollez, haciendo aumentar la pirámide de ER20 mientras no se sabe si el montaje se le vendrá abajo en pocos meses, me resulta cada día mas mosqueante.



No creo que ese sea el caso, en las conferencias hace tiempo entre 'amigos' a las que fue a Bcn no me pareció un chaval de ese nivel. Lo que está claro, es que al tener independencia finaciera y ser el líder, pues creo que está dejando de lado, delegando la parte técnica y le gusta la fama de 'CEO' charlas, ponencias, quemar el tweet, y las horas al día son las que son.

Lo que tiene que hacer es tirar más líneas, y dejarse de pasear por el mundo.

Y se deberían de pensar para ayer, en hacer alguna solución de pruning para aliviar, que digo yo que lo tengan en mente.

A ver como evoluciona el verano, si para la fiebre ICO


----------



## vyk (21 Jun 2017)

La he liado con kraken (ya lo he puesto en el hilo de forocoches).

Envié una transferencia de ING a Kraken (2.000 euros) superando el límite diario (me lié con euros/dolares). He enviado la documentación para subir el Tier, pero de aqui a que la verifiquen...

me lo bloquearán?

Por cierto, en ING aparece como enviada, pero en kraken no aparece nada. Sabéis cuanto tarda la transferencia en llegar?


----------



## digipl (21 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> yo supongo que ya tengan algún grupo de trabajo mirando en vías para mejorarlo (no lo sigo, así que ni idea).



Desde el primer momento tienen a decenas de desarrolladores. trabajando en ello. El problema es que de planteamientos teóricos a soluciones funcionales, en computación descentralizada, media un mundo. 

Se vio claramente en el lanzamiento de Ethereum. En un primer momento creyeron que antes de un año tendrían una red con POS, o incluso Sharding, y con Swarm y Wisper (mensajeria y almacenamiento) incluidos. De hecho se atrevieron a vaticinar que mas del 20% de todo el flujo de datos mundial pasaría por ethereum en ese plazo.

Tres años después están en POW, con 15 miserables TPS, una red cuasi saturada y sin saberse que va a pasar en los próximos meses. Por cierto, del equipo original de Devs de Ethereum queda poquísima gente.

Eso sí, hemos creado una estrella mediática y un castillo de naipes de proporciones estratosféricas.


----------



## mundofila (21 Jun 2017)

vyk dijo:


> La he liado con kraken (ya lo he puesto en el hilo de forocoches).
> 
> Envié una transferencia de ING a Kraken (2.000 euros) superando el límite diario (me lié con euros/dolares). He enviado la documentación para subir el Tier, pero de aqui a que la verifiquen...
> 
> ...



A mí las transferencias a Kraken me llegan al día siguiente.


----------



## vyk (21 Jun 2017)

mundofila dijo:


> A mí las transferencias a Kraken me llegan al día siguiente.



Gracias. Menuda liada. Envié 2.000 euros en vez de 2.000 dólares, que es el límite. Supongo que ahora me la bloquearán. Snifff

Ahora a esperar a que me verifiquen tier3, que tradará las de Dios.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (21 Jun 2017)

No seais pesimistas los q tengais eth, yo los cambie hace un par de dias de mis 4 eth con todo mi dolor pq vi buenas oportunidades y me ha ido bien, pero seguro q en nada eth pega otro arreon, de todas formas nadie q tenga ethers desde hace 1 o 2 meses puede quejarse jeje


----------



## impacto (21 Jun 2017)

Pero no habia un hilo ya abierto para vanagloria de los Bitcoñeros?? Teneis que venir a hablar de Caos y crisis del sistema, cada vez que baje un poco?? Yo he realizado tanto ayer como hoy transacciones con ETH, Golem, TaaS, ningun problema... han tardado un poco mas?? Puede ser, unos minutos más.. Ohh Ohh, Usais Bitcoin para mover pasta?? Cuanto tarda?? Venga, toda la puta vida igual, Años y años avisando y advirtiendo de algo que aun no ha pasado... y todavia con la soberbia y la seguridad de que a pesar de que llevais avisando años de algo que no va a pasar, necesitais que pase, para que otros se arruinen y vosotros demostreis que teniais una razon que ya habeis perdido, por que?? Por no subiros al proximo tren, y yo lo defiendo con cifras.. Que cifras os da vuestro BTC?? Las comparamos con las mierdacoins?? Y con esa coin que ya se ha comido al BTC ( por la porpia Inoperancia del Sistema BTC), venga, nos vemos en la proxima caida,... porque en la proxima doblada seguro que no os veremos ehh!!?? jejej Por cierto, alegrarte porque a alguien le vayan mal las cosas, solo demuestra mezquindad, siempre pudiste tu hacer algo más, hacerlo mejor, no te cabrees xke alguien tuvo la razon y tu no, no olvideis que esta historia ya la tuvimos que vivir con los que caricaturizaban el BTC y ahora vosotros caricaturizais a otros... porque no quereis compartir el pastel... egoistas... egolatras.... Y yo me seguiria haciendo una enorme paja, si me dicen el 2 de Enero que el Ether hoy estaria a 300


----------



## p_pin (21 Jun 2017)

vyk dijo:


> La he liado con kraken (ya lo he puesto en el hilo de forocoches).
> 
> Envié una transferencia de ING a Kraken (2.000 euros) superando el límite diario (me lié con euros/dolares). He enviado la documentación para subir el Tier, pero de aqui a que la verifiquen...
> 
> ...



Nunca lo he hecho, pero si es muy reciente mira en ing, transferencias, modificar a ver si te permite anularla


----------



## impacto (21 Jun 2017)

Añado: Antes de caer por una Dapp o una hija, Ethereum deja caer a quien haga falta, no responde con la red, leisteis el comentario del Ala Delta que pusieron ayer?? Pues eso, a buen entendedor...


----------



## mundofila (21 Jun 2017)

vyk dijo:


> Gracias. Menuda liada. Envié 2.000 euros en vez de 2.000 dólares, que es el límite. Supongo que ahora me la bloquearán. Snifff
> 
> Ahora a esperar a que me verifiquen tier3, que tradará las de Dios.



Las verificaciones sí son mas lentas, a veces un poco desesperantes


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (21 Jun 2017)

La red ETH sigue siendo operativa excepto cuando hay una ICO de estas (que últimamente abundan como caracoles tras un día de lluvia) y la gente se pone a mandar transacciones al unísono en cuanto se abre cegados por el FOMO (Fear Of Missing Out). 

Por ello, en mi opinión las ICOs futuras deberían organizarse de otra manera para evitar semejantes colapsos, o bien permitiendo el pago con otras criptos (transfiriendo luego los tokens a mano y con tiempo) o bien usando algún mecanismo de acceso que evite estos picos de tráfico.


----------



## orbeo (21 Jun 2017)

Ayer el pump de BTC se suponía por la movida del 80% del acuerdo de NYC, pero en realidad están al 79%, lo acabo de mirar en Blockchain.info.

Así que en breve que se termine de confirmar tenemos otro subidón

Edito: mierda de foto he subido que no se ve pero es el 79%


----------



## vyk (21 Jun 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Nunca lo he hecho, pero si es muy reciente mira en ing, transferencias, modificar a ver si te permite anularla



Nada en ing ya no se puede cancelar. incluso llame por telefono y no se puede. Ahora a esperar a ver que responden de Kraken.

Por cierto, una vez aparece como enviada, no tendría que aparecer ya en Kraken?


----------



## impacto (21 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> La red ETH sigue siendo operativa excepto cuando hay una ICO de estas (que últimamente abundan como caracoles tras un día de lluvia) y la gente se pone a mandar transacciones al unísono en cuanto se abre cegados por el FOMO (Fear Of Missing Out).
> 
> Por ello, en mi opinión las ICOs futuras deberían organizarse de otra manera para evitar semejantes colapsos, o bien permitiendo el pago con otras criptos (transfiriendo luego los tokens a mano y con tiempo) o bien usando algún mecanismo de acceso que evite estos picos de tráfico.



Que te parece la ICO de wagerr?? Independientemente de la opinion que te genere la idea?? Que te parece la logistica operativa para la venta de Tokens en su ICO??
Gracias de antemano,


----------



## p_pin (21 Jun 2017)

vyk dijo:


> Nada en ing ya no se puede cancelar. incluso llame por telefono y no se puede. Ahora a esperar a ver que responden de Kraken.
> 
> Por cierto, una vez aparece como enviada, no tendría que aparecer ya en Kraken?



Las transferencias incluso entre bancos, lo normal es que tarden 1 día
Sólo algunas entidades las hacen "en el mismo día" cumpliendo algún requisito por horario. En transferencias internacionales pueden tardar incluso más
ING ya ha "hecho su trabajo" por eso sale realizada a hora falta que kraken la valide, si sólo tarda un día no está mal

---------- Post added 21-jun-2017 at 13:31 ----------

Por cierto, para los peseteros, parece que se ha movido, quien sabe si es preludio de algo más...


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (21 Jun 2017)

impacto dijo:


> Que te parece la ICO de wagerr?? Independientemente de la opinion que te genere la idea?? Que te parece la logistica operativa para la venta de Tokens en su ICO??
> Gracias de antemano,



Me parece bastante acertada; al principio cuando abrieron la página se les cayó por la sobrecarga (creo que no calcularon bien la demanda) pero al menos no se colapsó ninguna red. A mí me la jugaron un poco porque inicialmente iban a aceptar pagos mediante Ripple y luego lo quitaron sin decir nada, pero por lo demás creo que ha funcionado bastante bien. Obviamente este enfoque supone un esfuerzo mayor por parte de la organización que simplemente programar un contrato, echarlo a andar y "que sea lo que Dios quiera" pero me parece más democrático y eficiente.


----------



## Portador del Caos (21 Jun 2017)

Lo que he dicho antes de ETH que genera bloques de varios MB no es cierto (Sorry, me he liado con las unidades. Son mucho mas pequeños). Aunque el problema es el mismo, ya que estos bloques los genera cada pocos segundos (Ahora mismo sobre los 17 segundos), por lo que el aumento de tamaño de la blockchain sigue siendo una bestialidad. 

Que en los últimos 10 dias haya generado 10GBs nuevos, 1GB por dia, es una puta locura. Entiendo que esto es por el tema de las ICOs, pero según esta pagina Statistics - etherchain.org - The ethereum blockchain explorer los bloques que generaba ayer "solo" usaban el 69% de su capacidad, por lo que el dia que ETH vaya a todo rendimiento y los bloques esten petados (como ahora BTC), no veo que sea muy buena idea que genere unos 1,3GB nuevos cada dia...

Ademas, que la red se sature con un 69% de la capacidad de los bloques... no se, no pinta muy bien. Yo creo que la pirámide de ETH debería haberse montado algo mas despacio, dejando tiempo a los DEVs para mejorar la base (o el pico, segun se mire), y poco a poco ir montando los otros pisos (ICOS y demás). Ahora mismo, ETH corre el riesgo de parecerse mas a un Jenga que a una pirámide de servicios.

Yo hasta que esto no se aclare, no vuelvo a ETH.


----------



## Divad (21 Jun 2017)

La siguiente actualización por parte de ETH es Raiden, Metropolis y con ello el cambio a PoS.

El juego está trucado y los listos no se van a dejar perder por otra critpto. Bitcoin emula a Titanic y ETH a Olympic. Quedará por ver si Olympic ayudará a Titanic a seguir a flote 



Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (21 Jun 2017)

Former Mycelium Employee Quit After Token Sale Funds Were Used for Vacation
https://coinjournal.net/former-mycelium-employee-quit-token-sale-funds-used-vacation/

Artículo realmente interesante, obligada lectura para los que entran en las ICOs sin saber realmente q hay detrás.

Esta en ingles, si hace falta luego hago un resumen que ahora estoy con el móvil. Pero vamos, que no saben en que gastar lo que recogen de la ICO y se pagan las vacaciones (Mycelium)


----------



## Eurocrack (21 Jun 2017)

Para los cambio de coins, hacéis siempre compras y ventas o utilizáis por ejemplo shapeshift?
Que sale mejor?


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (21 Jun 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Former Mycelium Employee Quit After Token Sale Funds Were Used for Vacation
> Former Mycelium Employee Quit After Token Sale Funds Were Used for Vacation - Coinjournal
> 
> Artículo realmente interesante, obligada lectura para los que entran en las ICOs sin saber realmente q hay detrás.
> ...



Eso está feo, sí, pero no es nada que no haga cualquier empresa que cotice en bolsa o que no hagan los políticos con el dinero de nuestros impuestos. Mientras solo sea eso ($40k de los $80M que recaudaron) y el producto salga para adelante es la menor de las preocupaciones que deberían tener los accionistas.


----------



## orbeo (21 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Eso está feo, sí, pero no es nada que no haga cualquier empresa que cotice en bolsa o que no hagan los políticos con el dinero de nuestros impuestos. Mientras solo sea eso ($40k de los $80M que recaudaron) y el producto salga para adelante es la menor de las preocupaciones que deberían tener los accionistas.



El problema, es que recogen "dinero de más", que no saben en que gastar porque no lo recogen para algo en particular, simplemente recogen un pastón, y entonces dicen, coño y ahora qué hacemos con esto?


----------



## juli (21 Jun 2017)

impacto dijo:


> Añado: Antes de caer por una Dapp o una hija, Ethereum deja caer a quien haga falta, no responde con la red, leisteis el comentario del Ala Delta que pusieron ayer?? Pues eso, a buen entendedor...



Pues ya están tardando.

ICO abierto...a cerrarlo en 24 horas y listo.



Divad dijo:


> La siguiente actualización por parte de ETH es Raiden, Metropolis y con ello el cambio a PoS.
> 
> El juego está trucado y los listos no se van a dejar perder por otra critpto. Bitcoin emula a Titanic y ETH a Olympic. Quedará por ver si Olympic ayudará a Titanic a seguir a flote



Mira, Divad...el golpe de mano en Jihan primero a BTC y ahora a ether / deberíamos creernos que el atropellado abordaje de Segwit en BTC , igual que el full time de Lee en LTC son ajenos al desbordamiento de la blockchain de ETH ? / son 2 movimientos maestros...y ya se menospreció, ridiculizó y minimizó e primero en Marzo como para que ETH se tome lo que ahora le ocurre a chufla como si estuviera "todo controlado". La realidad es que la blockchain de ETH y su estructura de marabunta de tokens e ICOs a troche y moche con millones de TX de ida y vuelta no conviven en paz, armonía y equilibrio precisamente. Éso es un hecho.

En mi opinión, deben restablecer un servicio normal de TX y aparcar el tsunami de ICOs ipso facto...y ojo, las virtual cards , a dios gracias aún hoy virtuales pues suponían un chapaarrón de micropagos , hasta tener estrategia e infraestructura definidas y a la altura. Y cuanto antes el stop, menor caos, que ésto asomó ayer tarde la patita y ya ves en 12 horas el nivelón alcanzado.

Si puedes exponer una salda técnica y puntual de ETH a ésto, encantado de oírla...si no, doy por hecho problemas y problemas enormes.

Sí que es de esperar que de puertas adentro esta situación se haya estado viendo subir y es muy raro que no hayan capado antes de llegar a este punto todo el meneo de ICOs que han multiplicado las TX exponencialmente ....pero hasta ver qué sueltan ... ni idea y sobre todo, ninguna buena, la verdad.

Bastante poca hostia se está dando ETH en su cotización para semejante marrón...y lo que queda.


----------



## Claudius (21 Jun 2017)

impacto dijo:


> Añado: Antes de caer por una Dapp o una hija, Ethereum deja caer a quien haga falta, no responde con la red, leisteis el comentario del Ala Delta que pusieron ayer?? Pues eso, a buen entendedor...



Qué comentario?


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (21 Jun 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> El problema, es que recogen "dinero de más", que no saben en que gastar porque no lo recogen para algo en particular, simplemente recogen un pastón, y entonces dicen, coño y ahora qué hacemos con esto?



Sí, en eso estoy de acuerdo. Hay muchísimo hype y nuevos criptoricos con dinero flotante buscando dónde invertir, y pasa lo que pasa. Tan sólo queda rezar y esperar que sean listos y honestos y hagan un buen uso de ese dinero; soy consciente de que más de uno de estos proyectos acabará en bancarrota pero es el curso natural de cualquier start-up. Una vez un angel investor de Silicon Valley dijo que el 90% de las startups en las que invertía acababan quebrando pero el 10% restante compensaban todas esas pérdidas con creces. 

Lo que quería decir es que el hecho de que se gasten 40k en unas vacaciones me preocupa mucho menos que otras cosas peores que podrían pasar:
- jefes metiendo dinero en la caja y desviando fondos a paraísos fiscales
- proyectos mal gestionados que se convierten en sumideros de fondos
- aplicaciones con gran coste de desarrollo sin uso práctico o plan de monetización
- etc, etc


----------



## Claudius (21 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Eso está feo, sí, pero no es nada que no haga cualquier empresa que cotice en bolsa o que no hagan los políticos con el dinero de nuestros impuestos. Mientras solo sea eso ($40k de los $80M que recaudaron) y el producto salga para adelante es la menor de las preocupaciones que deberían tener los accionistas.



A diferencia, que los primeros que nombras, pueden ir a la carcel más fácil. (Delitos tipificados), mientras que este personaje no.

Con las ICOs me da a mi que va a haber mucho Bernard Madoff


----------



## juli (21 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Sí, en eso estoy de acuerdo. Hay muchísimo hype y nuevos criptoricos con dinero flotante buscando dónde invertir, y pasa lo que pasa. Tan sólo queda rezar y esperar que sean listos y honestos y hagan un buen uso de ese dinero; soy consciente de que más de uno de estos proyectos acabará en bancarrota pero es el curso natural de cualquier start-up. Una vez un angel investor de Silicon Valley dijo que el 90% de las startups en las que invertía acababan quebrando pero el 10% restante compensaban todas esas pérdidas con creces.
> 
> Lo que quería decir es que el hecho de que se gasten 40k en unas vacaciones me preocupa mucho menos que otras cosas peores que podrían pasar:
> - jefes metiendo dinero en la caja y desviando fondos a paraísos fiscales
> ...



Yo es que ahora mismo...a los de ETH no les adivino ni infraestructura para intentar ponerlos en pie. Falta aire.

Por cierto y al hilo de lo de Divad de antes...alguna de esas actualizaciones/mejoras del sistema en ETH no estaba anunciada para Junio/Julio ?


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (21 Jun 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> A diferencia, que los primeros que nombras, pueden ir a la carcel más fácil. (Delitos tipificados), mientras que este personaje no.
> 
> Con las ICOs me da a mi que *va a haber mucho Bernard Madoff*



No lo discuto, pero Madoff está en la cárcel, y la mayoría de las ICOs que están saliendo ahora son empresas registradas y con gente a la cabeza con nombres y apellidos que en un momento dado pueden acabar igual si se demuestra el delito.

---------- Post added 21-jun-2017 at 15:57 ----------




juli dijo:


> Yo es que ahora mismo...a los de ETH no les adivino ni infraestructura para intentar ponerlos en pie. Falta aire.
> 
> Por cierto y al hilo de lo de Divad de antes...alguna de esas actualizaciones/mejoras del sistema en ETH no estaba anunciada para Junio/Julio ?



Cierto, hay mucho por resolver en ese sentido y nadie sabe muy bien lo que va a pasar. También hay que distinguir entre proyectos que usan la red ETH como parte activa y otros que solo se apoyan en ella para la distribución de tokens pero pueden funcionar perfectamente de manera independiente.


----------



## juli (21 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Cierto, hay mucho por resolver en ese sentido y nadie sabe muy bien lo que va a pasar. También hay que distinguir entre proyectos que usan la red ETH como parte activa y otros que solo se apoyan en ella para la distribución de tokens pero pueden funcionar perfectamente de manera independiente.



Bueno...en principio si es distribución y transferencia, ya tiran de ETH . Qué otras cargas han posido originar el bloqueo actual ?

Y sí...es importante , muy importante, saber hasta dónde una coin tira de sus recursos y hasta dónde de los de ETH . Yo, ahora mismo flipo con un token orientado a minería basada en la blockchain misma y no en hardware en el que estaba bien metido, Mnereum . Como fuese la blockchain de ETH la que se iban a fumar, me da que proyecto muerrto y sepultado.


----------



## penique (21 Jun 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> El problema, es que recogen "dinero de más", que no saben en que gastar porque no lo recogen para algo en particular, simplemente recogen un pastón, y entonces dicen, coño y ahora qué hacemos con esto?



Recogen "dinero de más" de acuerdo. ¿Pero la culpa de quién es? Muchísima gente invierte dinero sin saber en qué lo invierte y sin entender los principios básicos de funcionamiento; cuales sus posibles debilidades etc.

Si "el dinero de más" no lo consiguieran tan fácil, tal vez ni habría tanto hype, ni tanta ICO, ni tantas cripto-moneditas nuevas cada semana.

Técnicamente creo que hay mucho paper pero mucha gente se deja llevar por lo que ha escuchado en tal circulo, leído en tal foro etc y al final cada moneda nueva viene a intentar suplir los fallos de la anterior. En mi opinión todo va demasiado rápido y va ser cuestión de tiempo que todo vaya a explotar o se ponga un poco de orden. No creo que sea buena la existencia de tanta diversidad; tal vez sería mejor unir fuerzas que existieran unas pocas monedas y consumir fuerzas en el desarrollo de éstas.

Dentro de unos años comentaremos cómo NO es normal que exista tanta ICO etc en tan poco tiempo.

Felicitar a los que están haciendo su 'agosto'.


----------



## Pablo Villa (21 Jun 2017)

bueno, SONM ya toco suelo. Alla voy.....!


----------



## remonster (21 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Tampoco a caido mucho eth...esta era la gran caida donde iba a perder mis ahorros?
> 
> Enviado desde mi CUBOT CHEETAH 2 mediante Tapatalk



Esto no es nada...preparate para ver 2 digitos...

Vaya nivel penoso en este hilo. Divad wishfulthinkeando, habria que implantarle alguna beurona, el otro pensanfo que con un fork va a hacer un x2, el segurata dando consejos fe "hanálisiz tezniko"...lo que os pase lo teneis bien merecido....creo que voy a mover por lo menos 50 BTC para comprar los rastrojos


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (21 Jun 2017)

Bancor abre sus puertas manana:

Bancor Network Token (BNT) Activation


----------



## remonster (21 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Puedes explicar un poco el rollo de los mb de los bloques por favor? para que sirve todo eso? no estoy muy puesto tecnicamente.
> 
> Pd: La movida va a ser cuando todo funcione otra vez correctamente, como los caguetas se pongan a vender eth como locos el precio se va a tomar por culo.



Juas! Me meo...

Mojón lo hubiese explicado brillantemente...id a reddit a preguntar...


----------



## juli (21 Jun 2017)

Alguien está moviendo ETH ? 

La blockchain acepta transferencias ?


----------



## davitin (21 Jun 2017)

Buenas, me acabo de levantar de la cama (cosas del turno de noche)...parece que la red ethereum vuelve a funcionar correctamente verdad? La caida no ha sido tan grande...la verdad es que me fui a dormir acojonado, pero eth, de momento, ha aguantado el tiron...veo que bitcoin no se ha ido a la luna...ya han realizado el cambio tecnico que tenian que hacer? He leido los ultimos comentarios pero no parece que lo comente nadie.

Pd: en otro orden de cosas...el hilo comienza a dar fallos en tapatalk...creo que alguien deberia abrir ya un hilo nuevo de continuacion.


----------



## juli (21 Jun 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Bancor abre sus puertas manana:
> 
> Bancor Network Token (BNT) Activation



Andy, recuerdas en cuánto andaba la emisión de SONM ?


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (21 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Andy, recuerdas en cuánto andaba la emisión de SONM ?



A qué te refieres? El precio de salida fue de unos 3000 SNM/ETH (incluyendo el bonus que pillé), lo que vendría a ser unos 4700 satoshis por SNM.

Ahora está a 5300sat/SNM, un 12% de subida más o menos.


----------



## juli (21 Jun 2017)

Al "circulating supply", disculpa.


----------



## Divad (21 Jun 2017)

@juli: Qué sentido de existencia tendrían las casi 800 criptos si ETH con los listos detrás dijeran y mostrasen que todo funciona de maravilla?

Todos se subirían al barco para hacerse ricos, pero no, todavía no es el momento... 
Dejan el juego abierto para las gacelas que sin saber nada entren y por correcciones (de los bots) acaben vendiendo hasta el ano por el "miedo" a creerse que perderá todo... (un aplauso a los bitcoñeros que se suman al miedo......)

Todo proyecto nuevo que entra al juego es regado por bots, también se encargan de las correcciones incluidas las masivas. 

ETH está mostrando debilidad a la hora de canalizar las tx cuando sale una ICO. Pros: aunque baje su valor, sigue apuntalando la nueva pirámide y el resto de criptos disfrutan del riego. Contra: Si uno entra en máx y se caga por una bajada... pierde y ganan los listos.

Observar el nuevo juego creado desde un plano elevado y analizar todos los detalles desde su creación con Satoshi Naka*moto* hasta la actualidad. 

Comentario del 27-abr-2017, 11:44


Divad dijo:


> Si estuviera en 200, más gente como tú, como yo y muchos más lo verían más claro y lo meterían todo ::
> 
> Van caminando sin hacer mucho ruido, de tapadillo, como si la "élite" le costase integrarse en el nuevo Sistema (que ellos mismos han creado).
> 
> Ahora es la oportunidad de meterle la pasta que uno se pueda permitir, por mi les pido que se mantengan en 60$ durante 13 días. Así le meto más chicha



Cualquiera que se ponga a leer mis comentarios desde principio de año se va a descojonar :XX:

El juego entra en una fase divertida: 

Bitcoin se trocea en 3... Recordando al cansino de Mojón, si ganan los mineros (chinos) Bitcoin se irá a la mierda ya que los DEV no cederán... 

ETH igual sincroniza el boom de Bitcoin para meter las mejoras de Raiden, Metropolis y PoS. Reinará el desconcierto para encontrar un buen refugio y solo los valientes que viven todos los festivales sin irse serán los beneficiados.

LTC (copia de btc) se adelantó al segwit... Cabe decir que hay otras criptos con segwit activado.

Ripple y Lumen emulan a las tarjetas visa y mastercard (tx instantáneas). Aunque Ripple es para los bancos y Lumen sería para todos.

Dash, Zcash,... las criptoparaiso existirán siempre y cuando la madre ETH no saque las suyas propias o les permita convivir :fiufiu: 

Como ya dije; me moveré de ETH cuando los listos que están detrás se muevan.



Spoiler



No había un fondo blanco u otro mejor donde hacerle la foto? Tiene que verse el clásico juego ajedrezado (blanco/negro) representando a la masonería...






Habla ruso, inglés, chino, vive en Suiza (hay 4 lenguas) pero últimamente no para de viajar... Menudo cerebrito :XX:::


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (21 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Al "circulating supply", disculpa.



Ah... esto es lo que pone en el hilo de bitcointalk:







Edit: no me deja hacer hotlinking. 

https://ip.bitcointalk.org/?u=http:...llocation_01-06-17.png&t=577&c=btCrWKWNmSblZA

Maximal number of SNM tokens: 222.000.000
SNM tokens issued on ICO: 165.000.000


----------



## vyk (21 Jun 2017)

Perdón por el tostón. Superado el límite de transferencia diario en Kraken ahora me aparace on hold con este mensje: 

"You have reached the maximum amount of deposits that can be made to your account. Please *wait for the limit to expire*, or increase your funding tier level."

A que se refiere esto? mañana quedará liberado por "prorratearse" la transferencia en dos días?


----------



## penique (21 Jun 2017)

vyk dijo:


> Perdón por el tostón. Superado el límite de transferencia diario en Kraken ahora me aparace on hold con este mensje:
> 
> "You have reached the maximum amount of deposits that can be made to your account. Please *wait for the limit to expire*, or increase your funding tier level."
> 
> A que se refiere esto? mañana quedará liberado por "prorratearse" la transferencia en dos días?



¿Parece que hay bastantes dudas sobre el funcionamiento de Kraken, qué tal un hilo para estas cosas por respecto a la gente que no utilice Kraken?


----------



## juli (21 Jun 2017)

penique dijo:


> ¿Parece que hay bastantes dudas sobre el funcionamiento de Kraken, qué tal un hilo para estas cosas por respecto a la gente que no utilice Kraken?



EN mi opinión, excesivo, hoy por hoy. Y totalmente on tópic aquí.

Un saludo.


____________

Divad , la sinergia y el juego "pactado" es solidez en la plataforma y creatividad en los tokens. Y ésa es la base del pelotazo de ETH hoy por hoy.

Los segundos, cumplen...hay proyectos y planteamientos para aburrir. Pero la plataforma no va. Y piensa con el simple empujón de salida, como quien dice.


----------



## Portador del Caos (21 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Como ya dije; me moveré de ETH cuando los listos que están detrás se muevan.



Los listos que hay detrás, ya se están moviendo, pero cuando sea mainstream, ya sera demasiado tarde para la mayoria...

Tranquilo, yo, como muchos otros, también fuimos el Divad de turno, pensando que eramos los putos amos de las finanzas. Un par de burbujas mas tarde, y unos trasquilones más en la cartera, se te pasa la tontería.


----------



## juli (21 Jun 2017)

Nada...he colado un par de ellas...y en cuanto he empezado a largar tokens , cale.

Ahora mismo, una de ethers , 5 minutos y 0 confirmaciones. Suena a bloqueo de nuevo.

Alguien está transfiriendo ETH sin problemas ?


----------



## Eurocrack (21 Jun 2017)

Yo no consigo hacer nada con ethers. 
El shapeshift no me deja y en poloniex intentó hacer un depósito en ethers para luego cambiarlos y no me genera la dirección para hacer el traspaso.


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (21 Jun 2017)

Yo acabo de hacer un par de operaciones con ETH sin problemas (un par de pequeñas compras).


----------



## Kondarra (21 Jun 2017)

Con todos mis respetos por delante pero, ¿soy el único al que ya le da para atrás la palabra "listos"?


----------



## san_miguel (21 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Yo acabo de hacer un par de operaciones con ETH sin problemas (un par de pequeñas compras).



Buen precio...a finales de julio veremos donde está ETH. 400$?

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ElFarySeo (21 Jun 2017)

menuda hostia lleva hoy ETH


----------



## Divad (21 Jun 2017)

Portador del Caos dijo:


> Los listos que hay detrás, ya se están moviendo, pero cuando sea mainstream, ya sera demasiado tarde para la mayoria...
> 
> Tranquilo, yo, como muchos otros, también fuimos el Divad de turno, pensando que eramos los putos amos de las finanzas. Un par de burbujas mas tarde, y unos trasquilones más en la cartera, se te pasa la tontería.



Puedes linkear la noticia de que se estén moviendo los listos por favor?







Cuando me refiero a listos, me refiero a los listos de la imagen y otros que no salen ya que no está actualizada la imagen... 

Si has perdido dinero vendiendo en perdidas y comprando en máximos... dice mucho de ti... 

Desde el principio se dice que ETH es mierda y ningún judío se mueve de ella aunque baje... 8:

Aquí todos somos ejpertos ya que todo es nuevo para todos... Solo aquellos que sepan ubicarse en el juego desde otro punto de vista sacarán una mayor tajada.


----------



## davitin (21 Jun 2017)

Los que si que son unos "listos" son los de coinbase...en el resto de exchanges ya no hay problemas con la red eth, pero estos cabrones te dicen que aun siguen "investigando" y no te dejan sacar nada de lo que tengas ahi...todo para que no mandes tus eth a otra billetera, no sea cosa que los vendas en otro sitio...ahora que esta bajista intentan obligar a la peña a que los venda a precio puta en su exchange (40 o 50 dolares por debajo del resto).

En fin.


----------



## remonster (21 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Puedes linkear la noticia de que se estén moviendo los listos por favor?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jajajaja....nuevo???? Alma de cantaro...llevamos ya años viendo lo mismo con las shitcoins de turno. A ti te falta un hervor...


----------



## Portador del Caos (21 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Puedes linkear la noticia de que se estén moviendo los listos por favor?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los ETH los pille tarde, pero no me puedo quejar (Sobre los 70 usd). Y los hubiera mantenido, a no ser por el despropósito de quemar la blockchain de ETH de esta forma tan estupida. 

Tu sigue haciendole caso a unos logos...


----------



## davitin (21 Jun 2017)

Yo la verdad no le encuentro sentido a lo que esta pasando con ETH...

La mayoria de monedas de mierda conservando su valor o incluso subiendo, y eth bajando.


----------



## Chicosalchicha (21 Jun 2017)

Compañeros q eth hace nada valia 80$ y hace poco mas 40$...q esperais? Ademas a la gente le puede a veces mas el meter a una moneda q puede hacer un x2 rapido como ew mi caso, estad seguros q en cuanto salga cualquier noticia interesante sobre eth, todos se montan al carro de nuevo, yo incluido.


----------



## Morsa (21 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Yo la verdad no le encuentro sentido a lo que esta pasando con ETH...
> 
> La mayoria de monedas de mierda conservando su valor o incluso subiendo, y eth bajando.



Hombre, básicamente si existen problemas de saturación en la red y eso supone un problema crítico para que haga lo que dice que hace, es normal que baje.

El resto de "monedas de mierda" de momento no se ha demostrado que no hacen lo que se supone deben hacer.

Yo sigo en Hodl y tengo un buen porcentaje de ganancias en ETH, pero a fecha de ahora tampoco me creo que se vaya a ir a los perros. Veremos si me equivoco o los devs se lo curran un poco y dan solución a dichos problemas. 

No todo va a ser recoger billetes del suelo y comprar partes importantes de otras coins con su propia creación.


----------



## Merlin (21 Jun 2017)

Kondarra dijo:


> Con todos mis respetos por delante pero, ¿soy el único al que ya le da para atrás la palabra "listos"?



No eres el único.

Divad, tío, eres un gran forero y tus aportaciones en este hilo son muy interesantes, te he thankeado muchos mensajes y tal, pero por favor ¿El tema de los listos y las conspiraciones no podríamos dejarlo para otros subforos y centrarnos en este subforo en los aspectos más económicos y tecnológicos de las criptomonedas?

Porque eso es lo que son las criptos: una nueva tecnología que ha llegado para facilitarle la vida a las personas, que aún está en una fase muy incipiente pero también muy prometedora. 

Aún no se sabe cuáles serán adoptadas masivamente y cuáles caerán en el olvido (como lágrimas en la lluvia) pero ¿Qué tal si todos disfrutamos del recorrido hasta que el mercado dicte sentencia?


----------



## san_miguel (21 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Yo la verdad no le encuentro sentido a lo que esta pasando con ETH...
> 
> La mayoria de monedas de mierda conservando su valor o incluso subiendo, y eth bajando.



Está bien que cada X tiempo corrija y tome nuevo impulso. Creo que puede bajar hasta 260€ de aquí al 24~25 de junio y a partir de de ahí a consolidar hasta los 300~320 primeros días de julio, para después escalar a los 400€.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Divad (21 Jun 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Jajajaja....nuevo???? Alma de cantaro...llevamos ya años viendo lo mismo con las shitcoins de turno. A ti te falta un hervor...



Vaya, mientras las shitcoins se follan a Bitcoin no habéis dado la cara... eso sí, cuando los chinos se corren en vuestras húmedos sueños y los devs se cortan las venas... no decís nada, sino lo contrario, hasta la luna y más allá ::

Ya que vienes del futuro y sabes lo que ocurrirá... podrías deleitarnos las próximas subidas y bajadas... para jugar al juego de comprar barato y vender caro 

Como no tienes ni puta idea te irás por la tangente y te crees un sabelotodo por el mero hecho de que te has llevado muchos infartos con Bitcoin... ya te crees que eres una eminencia leerte al igual que el selecto club bitcoñero...

Me da igual como se gane la vida cada uno, ya sea especulando con bitcoins, eth, dash,... todas sirven hoy en día y así seguirán hasta que el trono sea ocupado. 

Si tanto presumís de que lleváis tiempo en bitcoin y/o tenéis muchos bitcoins... qué hacéis en el foro provocando miedo? No os debería de dar igual lo que haga cada uno? 

Un bitcoñero forrado dedicando su tiempo a estar en foros... :XX::::fiufiu:



Spoiler



Huele raro... a ComeMierda :fiufiu:


----------



## djun (21 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> @djun: Puedes abrir nuevo hilo cuando quieras :Aplauso::Baile:





davitin dijo:


> Pd: en otro orden de cosas...el hilo comienza a dar fallos en tapatalk...creo que alguien deberia abrir ya un hilo nuevo de continuacion.



El hilo de continuación ya está abierto. Podéis visitarlo aquí: 
"El mundo se divide en dos categorías: los que utilizan las criptos, y los que cavan". (Especulación con ALTCOINS_2). - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


Si no os convence mucho el nuevo título, que está en tono de humor, no hay problema. Lo hablamos y cambiamos a otro nuevo hilo con otro título mas serio, cuando queramos.


----------



## Kondarra (21 Jun 2017)

Por otro lado no entiendo que se siga cayendo en la trampa de contestar a la afición de BTC cuando se pasan por aquí sólo a reírse de desgracias ajenas cuando a ellos les va guay, nunca cuando el resto sube y btc no. Se os ríen, porque les entráis al trapo. 
Si uno habla solo termina callándose.


----------



## Claudius (21 Jun 2017)

djun dijo:


> El hilo de continuación ya está abierto. Podéis visitarlo aquí:
> "El mundo se divide en dos categorías: los que utilizan las criptos, y los que cavan". (Especulación con ALTCOINS_2). - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía
> 
> 
> Si no os convence mucho el nuevo título, que está en tono de humor, no hay problema. Lo hablamos y cambiamos a otro nuevo hilo con otro título mas serio, cuando queramos.



Yo prefiero uno serio, me voy pasando, en lo que lo cambias..


----------



## davitin (21 Jun 2017)

djun dijo:


> El hilo de continuación ya está abierto. Podéis visitarlo aquí:
> [url=http://burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/912508-mundo-se-dividePuff.
> 
> Ese titulo es un horror, lo empiezas a leer y no te enteras de que va el hilo, aunque haya una referencia al final.
> ...


----------



## p_pin (21 Jun 2017)

vyk dijo:


> Perdón por el tostón. Superado el límite de transferencia diario en Kraken ahora me aparace on hold con este mensje:
> 
> "You have reached the maximum amount of deposits that can be made to your account. Please *wait for the limit to expire*, or increase your funding tier level."
> 
> A que se refiere esto? mañana quedará liberado por "prorratearse" la transferencia en dos días?



Pues entiendo que si el límite diario son 2000$ e ingresaste 2000€, en dos días se habría cumplido ese límite y por tanto tendrás disponible la pasta


----------



## Divad (21 Jun 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> No eres el único.
> 
> Divad, tío, eres un gran forero y tus aportaciones en este hilo son muy interesantes, te he thankeado muchos mensajes y tal, pero por favor ¿El tema de los listos y las conspiraciones no podríamos dejarlo para otros subforos y centrarnos en este subforo en los aspectos más económicos y tecnológicos de las criptomonedas?
> 
> ...



Hablar de aspectos económicos y tecnológicos te refieres a cuando los bots se ponen a vender en masa en el mismo segundo y nadie sabe que coño está pasando? :XX:

También los hay para las compras y ya no hablamos cuando vemos un 200%, 500%,... de subida que te cagas en todo por no haberte subido a la ola :XX:

A esto se le puede llamar economía? 

Cuando aplicas simbología, numerología, masonería,... uno comprende mejor donde está metido :rolleye:

En 6 meses ETH ha roto la barrera de los 400$ y queremos más corridas : nadie haciendo líneas en la gráfica a 10$ diría que subiría a los 400$. Lo mismo que ha sucedido con Bitcoin en su día... 

Para que ETH ocupe el trono hay que buscar un detonante en el FIAT. Los medios llevan satanizando a Bitcoin desde su creación. Los mismos que nos pastorean durante milenios saldrán al escenario las futuras estrellas como salvadores


Spoiler














> “En política, nada ocurre por casualidad. Cada vez que un acontecimiento surge, se puede estar seguro que fue previsto para llevarse a cabo de esa manera.” - Franklin Delano Roosevelt



Lo mismo sucede con todo :fiufiu:


----------



## orbeo (21 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Puedes linkear la noticia de que se estén moviendo los listos por favor?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





No os flipeis con ese cartel. El Enterprise Ethereum Alliance no deja de ser un "club" para tratar el como adaptar la blockchain a los diferentes procesos industriales/comerciales/bancarios, etc... algo que se está haciendo a diferentes niveles a escala global.

El fin de semana se me ocurrió buscar en google "blockchain career", "bitcoin job opportunity", etc... y la demanda que hay en diferentes países para cubrir cantidad de áreas de un negocio es acojonante, managers, developers, etc...

Veamos de lo que cuesta apuntarse al "club":

NGOs, Academic Institutions, Non Profits, Governments & Regulatory AgenciesNo Fee
Less than 50 Employees$3,000 / yr
Between 51 - 500 Employees$10,000 / yr
Between 501 - 5,000 Employees$15,000 / yr
More than 5,000 Employees$25,000 / yr

Para tener los siguientes beneficios:

BENEFITS EXAMPLES
Participate in Committees, attend all general, Annual and special meetings of the Membership
Speaking opportunities at EEA events
Logo placement on the EEA website
Showcase at monthly demos

Ojo al "Logo placement on the EEA website", por que una cosa son los logos de ese cartel, pero cuando vemos la lista completa de socios, ya vamos viendo otras cosas, incluso varias hijas de ETH, y lo que veo es un conglomerado de empresas para hacer negocios de consultoría entre ellas, y que sí, se desarrollaran aplicaciones y nuevos procesos, pero como está pasando a nivel global.

ETH no va a ser adaptada por los listos de ese cartel, los procesos y la tecnología que hay detrás, va a ser adaptada por todos los negocios y empresas del mundo, lo que no se sabe es como afectará eso al precio de las coins hahaha


Edito, que los del cartel, la mayoría no tienen ni puta idea de que va la blockchain ni eth ni ná, sólo han pagado una ridícula cantidad por estar en un cartel que se muestra a nivel global, para que su nombre se asocie a Eth pq está de moda, es lo novedoso, vamos a la última, no somos unos dinosaurios, etc... que son 25k al año para las grandes corporaciones por con la repercusión que está teniendo ese cartel... nada.

Edito 2, coño es que si yo tuviese una pequeña empresa con mucho gusto pagaría 5000 al año por estar ahí jajajaja, más barato que anunciarse en la radio local y difusión global oiga


----------



## djun (21 Jun 2017)

djun dijo:


> El hilo de continuación ya está abierto. Podéis visitarlo aquí:
> "El mundo se divide en dos categorías: los que utilizan las criptos, y los que cavan". (Especulación con ALTCOINS_2). - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía
> 
> 
> Si no os convence mucho el nuevo título, que está en tono de humor, no hay problema. Lo hablamos y cambiamos a otro nuevo hilo con otro título mas serio, cuando queramos.





Claudius dijo:


> Yo prefiero uno serio, me voy pasando, en lo que lo cambias..





davitin dijo:


> Ese titulo es un horror, lo empiezas a leer y no te enteras de que va el hilo, aunque haya una referencia al final.
> 
> Ademas, antes de abrir el hilo nuevo se tiene que cerrar este.
> 
> Cerrar el hilo nuevo ahora que aun no se ha posteado nada digno de reseñar y llamarlo "especulacion con altcoins 2" y ya, el tema es serio.




Pues venga, abrimos propuesta de nuevos títulos que sean mas serios y/o que tengan mas aceptación para todos. 
¿Los planteamos aquí, o los exponemos en un nuevo hilo específico para ello?. 

Se aceptan nuevas propuestas de títuos continuación de *Especulación con ALTCOINS*.


----------



## p_pin (21 Jun 2017)

Especulación con ALTCOINS (II)


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (21 Jun 2017)

san_miguel dijo:


> Buen precio...a finales de julio veremos donde está ETH. 400$?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk



Yo lo estoy mirando a largo plazo y espero más de 500$ para final de año. De todas formas estos ingresos irán a pagar a algunas ICOS que saldrán dentro de unos días.


----------



## psiloman (21 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Yo lo estoy mirando a largo plazo y espero más de 500$ para final de año. De todas formas estos ingresos irán a pagar a algunas ICOS que saldrán dentro de unos días.



Apuesto una Kobeburguer a que está por encima de esa cifra para final de año. Pero justo cuando empezaba la bajada vendí casi todo por Btc, excepto Ripple, Factom, Iconomi, Game, Waves y TaaS, proyectos en los que confío a largo plazo.

Y me ha salido muy bien. Me quedé un par de horas viendo el panorama y metí de nuevo aprovechando la corrección en Viacoin, Siacoin, Golem y Monacoin (esta última gracias al compañero que la comentó aquí).

Estoy ganando pasta enmedio de dos días en rojo, no me lo creo ni yo.

Ahora estoy viendo el punto de entrada de nuevo en LTC, si se presenta, y esperando haga suelo ETH para recuperar posición.

Proyectos de los que estés muy convencido HOLD. Con el resto hay que actuar según te dicte el mercado.

PD: VOX será Scam, pero mirad la gráfica y tirad líneas...yo tengo unas pocas por si acaso.


----------



## san_miguel (21 Jun 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Apuesto una Kobeburguer a que está por encima de esa cifra para final de año. Pero justo cuando empezaba la bajada vendí casi todo por Btc, excepto Ripple, Factom, Iconomi, Game, Waves y TaaS, proyectos en los que confío a largo plazo.
> 
> Y me ha salido muy bien. Me quedé un par de horas viendo el panorama y metí de nuevo aprovechando la corrección en Viacoin, Siacoin, Golem y Monacoin (esta última gracias al compañero que la comentó aquí).
> 
> ...



Echa un ojo también a KMD, tiene buen proyecto.

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juli (21 Jun 2017)

A ver si ahorramos paja en el hilo...hay momentos más relñajados, pero éste desde luego no lo es.

Por favor...ruego a quien intente una transacción en la red ETH confirme a continuación aquí como le ha ido. Es fundamental aprovechar momentos en los que la red chute.

Qué tal las últimas experiencias ? Me interesan especialmente las de tokens de ETH / en lo que yo he hecho, lo más delicado y no he conseguido mover ni uno /.

Insisto en mi ruego a vuestra colaboración.

Por cierto...si alguien se pasa a algún hilo nuevo, por favor, que se despìda en éste y así todos nos enteramos del movimiento.

__________________________________________

Ojeando las tx hechas en etherscan...la brasa en transferencias de ICO es apabullante. Si conamos ya con que los pantallazos de etherscan son sponsorizados por el ICO de turno, la cosa tiene miga y de cojones. ::


----------



## plus ultra (21 Jun 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> No me gusta ninguno,no cumplen la esencia del hilo,restan "seriedad" y dan margen para que este tipo de mercado tan menospreciado y que algunos intentan ridiculizar parezca eso "algo poco serio" para uno recien llegado o que le pique la curiosidad.
> 
> Yo me quedaria con especulación altcoin 2 o mercado criptomonedas...
> 
> PD:es solo mi opinion y para gustos colores.



Respecto al titulo del otro hilo me autocito yo mismo,ya lo dije que no eran los mas indicados.Tipical spanish se pierde mas tiempo proyectando,diseño,permisos,consensos,licencias... que lo que dura la obra.

buenos si hacen otra encuesta ahi tienen mis aportaciones

altcoin 2
mercado criptomonedas
CRIPTOMONEDAS

PD: bueno me despido del hilo (o eso creo) ha sido un placer y me ha aportado mucho al igual que el resto de foreros,espero haberles aportado algo.


----------



## orbeo (21 Jun 2017)

No era tan importante para el btc lo del acuerdo ese de NYC?? ya se a llegado al 80% y no veo ninguna noticia por ningún lado. Ayer todo el revuelo y no se había cumplido aún y ahora que se llega ni puto caso


----------



## Morsa (21 Jun 2017)

psiloman dijo:


> Apuesto una Kobeburguer a que está por encima de esa cifra para final de año. Pero justo cuando empezaba la bajada vendí casi todo por Btc, excepto Ripple, Factom, Iconomi, Game, Waves y TaaS, proyectos en los que confío a largo plazo.
> 
> Y me ha salido muy bien. Me quedé un par de horas viendo el panorama y metí de nuevo aprovechando la corrección en Viacoin, Siacoin, Golem y Monacoin (esta última gracias al compañero que la comentó aquí).
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena por el timing, Golem y Siacoin me han dado alegrías también, aunque de ICN me he perdido un buen viaje porque no veía claro volver a entrar a 2,60€::


----------



## vyk (21 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Yo la verdad no le encuentro sentido a lo que esta pasando con ETH...
> 
> La mayoria de monedas de mierda conservando su valor o incluso subiendo, y eth bajando.



Davitín tio, solo hace falta ver la gráfica.







El mercado OTC es un juego de niños comparado con esto.


----------



## Claudius (21 Jun 2017)

plus ultra dijo:


> Respecto al titulo del otro hilo me autocito yo mismo,ya lo dije que no eran los mas indicados.Tipical spanish se pierde mas tiempo proyectando,diseño,permisos,consensos,licencias... que lo que dura la obra.
> 
> buenos si hacen otra encuesta ahi tienen mis aportaciones
> 
> ...



Yo voto por: Criptomonedas - una nueva tecnología un nuevo mercado
Y no le deis más vueltas, es más lo solicito, como prenda ya que no vais a poner en la entrada de casa el Claudius en mosaico a lo S. Fermín.  

No le déis más vueltas, así se puede comentar de todo no sólo de especulación, xq no me entero de hilos que se crean.


----------



## vyk (21 Jun 2017)

Yo hasta que se me desbloquee la pasta de Kraken no puedo comprar nada.

Ayer compre 230 míseros euros (todo lo que tenía) de Iconomi. Tengo pensado meter cantidades decentes en cuanto se me arregle la mierda de Kraken.

Como siempre llego tarde a todo, es una constante en mi vida. Y para una vez que me anticipo compro Quarks...::

Quarks, Sanvient pharmaceuticals (quebrada) y Ivanhoe energy (ídem). No me voy a olvidar de estos nombres en mi vida.

Ahora metí una cantidad importante de pasta en Cobas (Paramés), seguro que también se va a tomar por culo. Se hacer dinero como nadie. Ahora...invertirlo...un desastre.

---------- Post added 21-jun-2017 at 21:40 ----------

Bueno, hoy llevo un 43% en Iconomi.


----------



## Kondarra (21 Jun 2017)

Morsa dijo:


> Enhorabuena por el timing, Golem y Siacoin me han dado alegrías también, aunque de ICN me he perdido un buen viaje porque no veía claro volver a entrar a 2,60€::





Golem es otra de las que me pica...

---------- Post added 21-jun-2017 at 21:49 ----------




Claudius dijo:


> Yo voto por: Criptomonedas - una nueva tecnología un nuevo mercado
> 
> Y no le deis más vueltas, es más lo solicito, como prenda ya que no vais a poner en la entrada de casa el Claudius en mosaico a lo S. Fermín.
> 
> ...





Tienes fijación con los San Fermines eh


----------



## juli (21 Jun 2017)

Alguien ha conseguido mandar un puto token ERC20 hoy en la red ether ?

Gracias.


----------



## san_miguel (21 Jun 2017)

Buen momento para recargar eth

Enviado desde mi SM-G9350 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (21 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> Alguien ha conseguido mandar un puto token ERC20 hoy en la red ether ?
> 
> Gracias.



Al 7º intento, y le ha costado..


----------



## juli (21 Jun 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Al 7º intento, y le ha costado..



TOKEN ??? ...NO ether ?

Puedes decirme cuál por favor ?


----------



## Geldschrank (21 Jun 2017)

vyk dijo:


> Davitín tio, solo hace falta ver la gráfica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Veo esa gráfica y lo primero que me viene a la cabeza es bitcoin en el 2013-14. Falta la travesía por el desierto y caer quizá a 50$, no?


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (21 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> token ??? ...no ether ?
> 
> Puedes decirme cuál por favor ?



---------------------------------------------------
icn

Mucha pacencia..:|


----------



## Chicosalchicha (21 Jun 2017)

Monacoin aguantando el chaparron.


----------



## racional (21 Jun 2017)

vyk dijo:


> Como he dicho a mi me salió rana Quark, prometía mucho pero se quedó en nada, con una comunidad que poco a poco ha ido desapareciendo.



Quark hace poco ha subido.


----------



## juli (21 Jun 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> ---------------------------------------------------
> icn
> 
> Mucha pacencia..:|



Y mucho GAS...en los tokens se dispara. De paciencia ya...mejor ni hablar.

Cuánto le has dado ?


----------



## dosuno (21 Jun 2017)

remonster dijo:


> Esto no es nada...preparate para ver 2 digitos...
> 
> Vaya nivel penoso en este hilo. Divad wishfulthinkeando, habria que implantarle alguna beurona, el otro pensanfo que con un fork va a hacer un x2, el segurata dando consejos fe "hanálisiz tezniko"...lo que os pase lo teneis bien merecido....creo que voy a mover por lo menos 50 BTC para comprar los rastrojos



Hay un tipo de "triunfador", que indiferentemente de ser talentoso o haber currado duro, lo es porque por azares del destino, en una ocasión, se tropezó con una flauta y le sonó de chiripa.

Los que son de esos... corren el peligro de creerse "gurús" y "eminencias"...
Entonces, gente más bien "normalita" y del "montón", se convierten en "mediocres" por la actitud.

Nadie adivina el futuro y siempre estamos sumergidos en la incertidumbre, o acaso no lo recuerdas?.

Ten un poco de orgullo propio y no caigas en lo mismo que te han hecho a ti y en algo de lo que te quejabas, enmierdar...
No necesitas hacerlo. Alégrate por tus dichas y disfrútalas.

A los del ETH, déjalos en paz, ya que son como tú, quieren lo mismo que tú y tienen el mismo derecho que tú.


----------



## Kondarra (21 Jun 2017)

Eso es, alentemos a los hooligans de btc, que aportan mogollón al hilo.


----------



## Madmarxius (22 Jun 2017)

Finalmente huele a crash por todos lados o me lo parece a mi?
El verano a la vuelta de la esquina, fork en BTC, ETH pinchando por su inescalabilidad, coins pumpeadas por docenas, etc.
Paketazo, como van los volumenes de entrada y salida? 

PD: Al resto, nos importa una mierda cuanto holdeais, intentad sed relevantes, sino es imposible de seguir esto.


----------



## juli (22 Jun 2017)

mensaje de shapeshift :

" Please note that all ETH based tokens are offline waiting for the ethereum network backlog to clear."

Qué es "borrar el backlog" ?

Gracias.


----------



## Pirro (22 Jun 2017)

dosuno dijo:


> Hay un tipo de "triunfador", que indiferentemente de ser talentoso o haber currado duro, lo es porque por azares del destino, en una ocasión, se tropezó con una flauta y le sonó de chiripa.
> 
> Los que son de esos... corren el peligro de creerse "gurús" y "eminencias"...
> Entonces, gente más bien "normalita" y del "montón", se convierten en "mediocres" por la actitud.
> ...



Pues es una pena. Teniendo en cuenta el éxito que ha tenido, bien podría ponerse por encima de los que están empezando sin necesidad de denigrar a nadie. Y hasta podría pinerse a dar lecciones que nadie le reprocharía nada. Pero joder, reirse así de los eslabones más débiles es bajuno.


----------



## vyk (22 Jun 2017)

Madmarxius dijo:


> PD: Al resto, nos importa una mierda cuanto holdeais, intentad sed relevantes, sino es imposible de seguir esto.



Aplícate el cuento con tus Ripples.


----------



## juli (22 Jun 2017)

Por cierto...barrido general, lotería para ETH ...soplo de aire al menos.

Ahora falta ver qué medidas pueden tomar ante este guirigay / es de suponer meros parches...pero una reorganización en el tema de las ICOs se presenta dificil de ignorar /. Y una vez ahí, que sea un puente a una situación masticable. La verdad es que un 20% abajo dada la magnitud de la chapuza hasta es poco y se agudizará seguro si no hay una salida seria.

Por otra parte, seguir a puerta abierta con los ICOs y con todos los tokens de su cascada paralizados, de la tan cacareada relación paterno-filial, poquito, vamos...

Alguien conoce algún canal donde enterarse de cualquier opinión pseudointerna de ETH al respecto ?


----------



## common sense (22 Jun 2017)

juli dijo:


> mensaje de shapeshift :
> 
> " Please note that all ETH based tokens are offline waiting for the ethereum network backlog to clear."
> 
> ...



Backlog es la cola de transactiones que estan pendientes de confirmacion.

Clear en este caso significa limpiar o vaciar el backlog, esto pasara cuando todas las transacciones pendientes se confirmen.


----------



## davitin (22 Jun 2017)

Creeis que se ha terminado la caida de eth? Ojala la noche este tranquila y se afiance, por la noche pasa de todo...


----------



## jorge (22 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Creeis que se ha terminado la caida de eth? Ojala la noche este tranquila y se afiance, por la noche pasa de todo...



No sé, yo no tengo mucha idea, pero hace cosa de un mes estaban a 70 euros y se han multiplicado casi por 5, ósea que tiene pinta de que corrija más severamente. Yo me he quitado todos los eth que tenía esperando retomarlos en 250-200 euros. 

Yo veo que te estás volviendo loco, si te gusta el proyecto yo creo que a largo plazo saldrá muy a cuenta tener eth, pero si los tienes para tradear creo que es buen momento para vender y posicionarte en otras con más expectativas de revalorización a corto.


----------



## davitin (22 Jun 2017)

jorge dijo:


> No sé, yo no tengo mucha idea, pero hace cosa de un mes estaban a 70 euros y se han multiplicado casi por 5, ósea que tiene pinta de que corrija más severamente. Yo me he quitado todos los eth que tenía esperando retomarlos en 250-200 euros.
> 
> Yo veo que te estás volviendo loco, si te gusta el proyecto yo creo que a largo plazo saldrá muy a cuenta tener eth, pero si los tienes para tradear creo que es buen momento para vender y posicionarte en otras con más expectativas de revalorización a corto.



Por mi los habria vendido al inicio de las caidas, no porque pierda pasta, que todavia estoy lejos de perder, si no para hacer lo que dices tu, habria sido una ocasion perfecta para recomprar a menor precio...la movida ea que tengo todos mis eth en coinbase, los hijos de puta te compran los eth a un precio ridiculo mucho menor que el de mercado, pero es que ademas con el tema del bloqueo de la red ethereum tampoco he podido pasar mis eth a bittrex y venderlos bien...la charlotada final es que ahora encima coinbase esta caida, tanto la web como la app, con lo cual ahora si el precio cae al suelo ni siquiera podre venderlos a precio puta....vamos que estoy con las manos atadas viendo como cae mi inversion (el grueso de mi inversion son eth)...como he dicho antes lo que me salva es que compre relativamente barato y tengo aun bastante margen...asi que por suerte aun sigo en la brecha, pero con un ojo en la cotizacion...espero que cuando la red se recupere hagan algo con eth para que el mercado recupere la confianza y vuelva a subir...

Y bueno, supongo que estas historias regocijan a mas de uno.


----------



## juli (22 Jun 2017)

Genérico, pero alguna perspectiva , da.



Atascos ETH

https://criptonoticias.com/mineria/fiebre-icos-satura-red-ethereum-vez-mas/#axzz4kgO1vZca



Segwit2 BTC

https://criptonoticias.com/opinion/editorial-camino-escalabilidad-blockchain-bitcoin/#axzz4kgP1IFcD


----------



## jorge (22 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Por mi los habria vendido al inicio de las caidas, no porque pierda pasta, que todavia estoy lejos de perder, si no para hacer lo que dices tu, habria sido una ocasion perfecta para recomprar a menor precio...la movida ea que tengo todos mis eth en coinbase, los hijos de puta te compran los eth a un precio ridiculo mucho menor que el de mercado, pero es que ademas con el tema del bloqueo de la red ethereum tampoco he podido pasar mis eth a bittrex y venderlos bien...la charlotada final es que ahora encima coinbase esta caida, tanto la web como la app, con lo cual ahora si el precio cae al suelo ni siquiera podre venderlos a precio puta....vamos que estoy con las manos atadas viendo como cae mi inversion (el grueso de mi inversion son eth)...como he dicho antes lo que me salva es que compre relativamente barato y tengo aun bastante margen...asi que por suerte aun sigo en la brecha, pero con un ojo en la cotizacion...espero que cuando la red se recupere hagan algo con eth para que el mercado recupere la confianza y vuelva a subir...
> 
> Y bueno, supongo que estas historias regocijan a mas de uno.



Los de COINBASE son unos informales y ladrones, a mi también me putearon de lo lindo. De todas formas no te vuelvas loco, creo que comentaste que los compraste sobre los 100 euros, así que saldrás ganando bastante pasta, pero eso si, en cuanto puedas mueve tus criptos de allí.


----------



## davitin (22 Jun 2017)

A mi lo que me gustaria saber es que piensan hacer los desarrolladores al con el tema de la escalabilidad de eth...no se..se han pronunciado? Ya se han forrado tanto que les importa una polla? Yo flipo que no haya prevision para esto, con todas las transacciones de las icos...pues el rollo ico no se acaba aqui, van a tener que hacer modificaciones en eth a no muvho tardar por que rl chiringuito se va a la mierda y con razon.


----------



## orbeo (22 Jun 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Totalmente deacuerdo...dentro de poco habra una masacre, tantas ICOs buenas no pueden haber en el mundo...sobrevivran pocas...pero como hay tanta basura, terminara por arrastrar a la red Ethereum con ellas.



No a tardado mucho hahaha


----------



## davitin (22 Jun 2017)

De todas maneras, si eth soluciona lo de la saturacion, tiene una buena baza...la peña compra eth a gogo para comprar ico y dar el pelotazo, y esa es una dinamica que no se va a terminar en el corto plazo (o eso espero).


----------



## Torontoboix (22 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> A mi lo que me gustaria saber es que piensan hacer los desarrolladores al con el tema de la escalabilidad de eth...no se..se han pronunciado? Ya se han forrado tanto que les importa una polla? Yo flipo que no haya prevision para esto, con todas las transacciones de las icos...pues el rollo ico no se acaba aqui, van a tener que hacer modificaciones en eth a no muvho tardar por que rl chiringuito se va a la mierda y con razon.



¿Qué está pasando con ETH respecto a la escalabilidad?


----------



## davitin (22 Jun 2017)

Torontoboix dijo:


> ¿Qué está pasando con ETH respecto a la escalabilidad?



Eso me gustaria saber a mi.


----------



## Torontoboix (22 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Eso me gustaria saber a mi.



Pero por qué dices que pasa algo malo.


----------



## Divad (22 Jun 2017)

Cómo llevamos la bifurcación? El bitcoñero no cerrará el hilo o no está mucho por la labor como buen compañero...

El hilo en menos de 19h ha tenido 1394 visitas.

El mundo se divide en dos categorías: los que utilizan las criptos, y los que cavan". (Especulación con ALTCOINS_2).

La gente entre más se le toque las pelotas y si encima leen como unos criptómanos hacen pasta... pues quien no se va a querer sumar al carro? : Lo hemos hecho todos, que menos que una provocación para que entren y abandonen el FIAT.

Se ha dado tiempo para proponer nombres aunque lo ideal habría sido uno por persona. Se ha dejado la votación 3 días y te vuelvo a pedir perdón Juli por no haberte leído. Acaso no ha sido lo más justo para todos? 

Ahora toca ver la actuación del EGO de cada uno.



Spoiler



Cualquier excusa es buena para no ceder :rolleye:


----------



## davitin (22 Jun 2017)

Torontoboix dijo:


> Pero por qué dices que pasa algo malo.



Por que si no se mejora la red tendremos bloqueos como el de hoy cada dos por tres, lo que hara que los usuarios e inversores pierdan la confianza en algo que no funciona correctamente, con la consiguiente perdida de valor de los ethereums.


----------



## Torontoboix (22 Jun 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Por que si no se mejora la red tendremos bloqueos como el de hoy cada dos por tres, lo que hara que los usuarios e inversores pierdan la confianza en algo que no funciona correctamente, con la consiguiente perdida de valor de los ethereums.



Ah ok. Pensaba que el bloqueo era más por coinbase que por ethereum.


----------



## Bloperas (22 Jun 2017)

Os deja de comprar eth en coinbase?


----------



## tio_argyle (22 Jun 2017)

Este hilo cada ve es más difícil de seguir y cada vez se encuentra menos información de calidad. Entre los trolles y las pajas mentales en cuanto la pantalla se pone roja o una de las "elegidas" cae un 15%... Es una pena pero es así.

PD: Meted a ignorados al troll bipolar y a los bitcoñeros miserables que solo entran a dar por culo en vez de citarlos ::


----------



## OzziE (22 Jun 2017)

Gente, una duda de novato. Si en el wallet de ether, tengo tokens de (MGO por ejemplo), para hacer un envío, ¿necesito preciso ETH para cubrir el coste de gas? ¿o hay alguna forma de pagar el coste del gas con dicho token?.

¿Qué cantidad de gas utilizáis de normal? Gracias de antemano, he estado buscando info por internet, pero no me queda del todo claro.


----------



## juli (22 Jun 2017)

Divad dijo:


> Se ha dado tiempo para proponer nombres aunque lo ideal habría sido uno por persona. Se ha dejado la votación 3 días y te vuelvo a pedir perdón Juli por no haberte leído. Acaso no ha sido lo más justo para todos?
> 
> Ahora toca ver la actuación del EGO de cada uno.
> 
> ...



Divad, por lo que a mí me toca , no le des ni un cuarto de vuelta, vamos...todo ok.

Propuse el nombrecito como especulacion 2 y hasta le dí un leve giro, pues veía todos bastante "idos de madre " , demasiado "triunhadoreh" , frívolos, diría que juveniles ...y sabía que éso rechinaría a buena parta del hilo...pero nada más. De hecho, te garantizo que hasta lo posteé con desgana , pero bueno, para que si alquien se sintiera descolocadillo tuviese algo a que cogerse sin sentirse "desplazado" , pues entiendo que la línea de nombres propuestos podía desplazar un poquillo a cierto perfil de forero. Y en fin, es que sólo lo hice por éso , así que si no lo conseguí, tranqui , que no me doy por aludido ni tengo nada que reprochar a nadie n muchísimo menos...no jodas, hombre, faltaría más.

Ahora ando por aquí sin saber muy bien nada, la verdad. Ayer fue un día movidito y anduve ocupado con flecos sueltos. Ya iremos viendo. Por mí, todo igual, con la chorradita del nombre , que da un poco de repelús, pero vamos, a ese nivel de chorradita, igual incómodo, pero no para abrirse las venas.

Sí te diría que todo ese rollo de los millones y el pelotazo fácil que destilaban buena parte de los nombres como que ni me va...ni lo veo demasiado acertado...y ni siquiera real, ciertamente. Para mí ésto tiene posibles, cómo no...sus subidones...y sus serios riesgos de jodienda también. Probablemente el tiempo de meter 4 chapas y hacerse trillonario ya pasó - y hasta en su inicio tenía esa lectura y su contraria - y buena parte de quien se asome busque meterle el arreón "que proceda" a sus dineros , más bien alguna parte , viendo el percal de las criptos como algo bastante más riesgoso pero también lucrativo de lo habitual...pero ya valorándolo "en cierta medida " en ese rango - logro nada despreciable - y no creo que case demasiado con ese tono rotundamente "triunfadoh" que te repito, es que no veo ni real.

En fin, que me esparzo. Sólo dejarte claro que por mi parte no merezco ni media disculpa tuya ni de nadie, qué coño...ni que se le dedique un segundo de cabeza a éso, vamos...

Va, ya iremos viendo. Un saludo.

__________________________________________

al del ether wallet /disculpa, escribo de memoria y ni recuerdo el nombre / : Necesitas GAS...y GAS, es ether, moneda de ethereum.

Los tokens chupan más de los 2100 que ether pilla por defecto...igual cien o 200mil y aún así, estos días , con el taponazo, ni pilla.


----------



## michinato (22 Jun 2017)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Veo esa gráfica y lo primero que me viene a la cabeza es bitcoin en el 2013-14. Falta la travesía por el desierto y caer quizá a 50$, no?




No hace falta irse a bitcoin, recordad que ETH ya tuvo su primera travesía en el desierto a raíz de "hackeo" del DAO. 






(ojo, la gráfica está en escala logarítmica)


La revalorización de ETH de diciembre de 2015 a junio de 2016 fue bestial, pasó de 0,7€ a 18€ (un x25 aprox.), pero ahí, en máximos ocurrió todo el tema del DAO, el fork de ETC, y empezó la caída y la travesía en el desierto

6 meses se tiró bajando hasta un tercio del valor que tuvo en máximos.

Luego, desde principios de año hemos vuelto a tener subidas increíbles (redondeemos a un x50).

Y al igual que sucedió con bitcoin, los holders valientes de ETH que mantuvieron su inversión se vieron recompensados. 


Cada situación es diferente y no se puede extrapolar, pero las preguntas que yo me hago en este caso son:

¿Esta bajada es por el problema de escalabilidad o más bien por el posible consenso en bitcoin?

Si entonces la cotización de ETH se dividió entre 3, ¿cuanto podría bajar ahora?. Y lo más importante, ¿cuanto tiempo podría tirarse bajando?



-


----------



## juli (22 Jun 2017)

Para mí, la única cuestión en ETH es que respondan con solvencia a la falta de fluidez de su red.

Si lo hacen / cuesta valorar cualqueir otro escenario / , monedón...si no, o mientras tanto, un truño. 

De hecho, me dejan bastante flipado algunos posts de recién llegados - y no - mojándose , tan tranquilos, en la cascada de ETH ahora mismo...pero bueno, cada quien es cada cual.

______________________________________

Por favor, alguna sugerencia de carga de WAVES más allá de su web wallet ? Cuanto más sóĺida, mejor.

en su defecto, alguna indicacióbn para optimizar la seguridad de su web wallet ? / 2fa , multisign, etc.../

Gracias.


----------



## remonster (22 Jun 2017)

dosuno dijo:


> Hay un tipo de "triunfador", que indiferentemente de ser talentoso o haber currado duro, lo es porque por azares del destino, en una ocasión, se tropezó con una flauta y le sonó de chiripa.
> 
> Los que son de esos... corren el peligro de creerse "gurús" y "eminencias"...
> Entonces, gente más bien "normalita" y del "montón", se convierten en "mediocres" por la actitud.
> ...



El problema es la mediocridad que se respira en este hilo comparada con la brillantez del hilo del bitcoin que ha hecho a más de un forero millonarios.

Para intentar emular hace falta hacerlo con cierta clase y nivel, y si no se tiene entonces tener la humildad de escuchar y respetar a los veteranos. Cuando alguien como Mojon ,que os da mil vueltas a todos, os avisa y respondéis despreciandole, como el mierda de Divad, os merecéis que os pase lo que os va a ocurrir.

A llorar y mamarla a Parla!

---------- Post added 22-jun-2017 at 12:01 ----------

Por ejemplo...ya os avisamos que shithereum era aun menos escalable que btc...no escucháis...pues a joderse gacelillas


----------



## impacto (22 Jun 2017)

remonster dijo:


> El problema es la mediocridad que se respira en este hilo comparada con la brillantez del hilo del bitcoin que ha hecho a más de un forero millonarios.
> 
> Para intentar emular hace falta hacerlo con cierta clase y nivel, y si no se tiene entonces tener la humildad de escuchar y respetar a los veteranos. Cuando alguien como Mojon ,que os da mil vueltas a todos, os avisa y respondéis despreciandole, como el mierda de Divad, os merecéis que os pase lo que os va a ocurrir.
> 
> ...



Que pocas esperanzas debe tener la humanidad, si este tío es ejemplo de algo o alguien quiere imitarle, transmite un mal royo, una inquina hacia todos y todo... No se puede vivir con tanto rencor.

---------- Post added 22-jun-2017 at 12:31 ----------




impacto dijo:


> "Dudar de todo o creerlo todo son dos opciones igualmente cómodas, pues tanto una como otra nos eximen de reflexionar" H. Poincaré



Increíble que tengas esta frase en tu firma, Eres una incongruencia gigante. Mucho conflicto entre: Lo que predicas, y lo que practicas.


----------



## vyk (22 Jun 2017)

remonster dijo:


> El problema es la mediocridad que se respira en este hilo comparada con la brillantez del hilo del bitcoin que ha hecho a más de un forero millonarios.
> 
> Para intentar emular hace falta hacerlo con cierta clase y nivel, y si no se tiene entonces tener la humildad de escuchar y respetar a los veteranos. Cuando alguien como Mojon ,que os da mil vueltas a todos, os avisa y respondéis despreciandole, como el mierda de Divad, os merecéis que os pase lo que os va a ocurrir.
> 
> ...



Eres capaz de vivir con tanto rencor dentro? Y no me refiero solo a este último mensaje...es que emanas resentimiento en todas tus aportaciones.

Hablas de respeto, humildad...tu has leído tus mensajes?


----------



## common sense (22 Jun 2017)

remonster dijo:


> El problema es la mediocridad que se respira en este hilo comparada con la brillantez del hilo del bitcoin que ha hecho a más de un forero millonarios.
> 
> Para intentar emular hace falta hacerlo con cierta clase y nivel, y si no se tiene entonces tener la humildad de escuchar y respetar a los veteranos. Cuando alguien como Mojon ,que os da mil vueltas a todos, os avisa y respondéis despreciandole, como el mierda de Divad, os merecéis que os pase lo que os va a ocurrir.
> 
> ...



Yo soy perdonavidas como el que mas, pero por lo menos tengo gracia...


----------



## impacto (22 Jun 2017)

Los que tengais problemas con los tokens de Ethers subidles el GaS y a malas el Gwei, y tiran. Yo he movido sin problemas hoy ( Un gas acojonante, aun asi comisiones ridiculas si las comparamos con otras redes... ¬¬) Tanto tokens ETH como de la red.

Logicamente el Gas lo proporcionan los tokens de Ether, por eso los poseedores de Ether, deberian estar mucho más tranquilos que los de Iconomi, Ethereum puede triunfar sin Iconomi, al reves, salvo que cambie de BC imposible. ( no podeis mover tokens de ICN sin ETH) Que paso con STX? Donde se iba a implementar? Donde se acabará implementando?? Seguro que sus devs, no tienen ni puta idea de nada, como los que no apostamos por BTC.... vengaaaaa que si, que mañana ETH baja a 150Euros y el que compro a 100 debería congratularse, un 50% de beneficio.. en unos meses... acojonante, no es suficiente?? Medir entonces vuestro nivel de ambicion, y preguntaros que quereis con esto?? POrque si os pretendeis hacer megamillonarios metiendo 2000 pavos... a estas alturas... salvo que lo hagais via ICOs ((que es lo que para todos ahora derrepente nos arrastrara a la ruina.. .pero.. de donde creeis que salio Ethereum???? .... :S )), pinta jodido..


----------



## remonster (22 Jun 2017)

Pieles finas, llorones, gacelillas, carnes de cañon...remad malditos! :XX:


----------



## Chicosalchicha (22 Jun 2017)

Pero es q es curioso pq hablas como si fueras el unico q tiene btc o algo xD hay gente q tienene x10 tus bitcoins y compran otras coins, pq son mas listos q tu.


----------



## davitin (22 Jun 2017)

Bueno, al final ethereum parece que ha parado su caida en 330 dolares, aproximadamente, no ha sido para tanto, ahora a arreglar los problemas de red y arreon para arriba.

Donde estan las dos cifras que decia el troll?

Ya le gustatia a el.


----------



## remonster (22 Jun 2017)

Chicosalchicha dijo:


> Pero es q es curioso pq hablas como si fueras el unico q tiene btc o algo xD hay gente q tienene x10 tus bitcoins y compran otras coins, pq son mas listos q tu.



Y tu que sabes cuantos tengo? Y qué importará eso, mierdecilla envidiosa? Eso sí,...dificilmente nadie en el foro tiene 10 veces los que tengo...sigue remando...

---------- Post added 22-jun-2017 at 15:42 ----------




davitin dijo:


> Bueno, al final ethereum parece que ha parado su caida en 330 dolares, aproximadamente, no ha sido para tanto, ahora a arreglar los problemas de red y arreon para arriba.
> 
> Donde estan las dos cifras que decia el troll?
> 
> Ya le gustatia a el.



Al tiempo...


----------



## vyk (22 Jun 2017)

En fin...pasta desbloqueada y más iconomi para la saca.

Suerte a todos.


----------



## sirpask (22 Jun 2017)

Vengo a reirme de los que confiaban en Ether.

Jajajajajaja.

Por cierto, yo creo que:
Ether K.O.
Bitcoin=Ether
Litecoin=Bitcoin.


----------



## penique (22 Jun 2017)

Lectura recomendada para 'los nuevos':
Sobre criptomonedas, burbujas y predicciones | Juan Luis Hortelano


----------



## impacto (22 Jun 2017)

penique dijo:


> Lectura recomendada para 'los nuevos':
> Sobre criptomonedas, burbujas y predicciones | Juan Luis Hortelano



Conozco en persona a Juan Luis... Un buen tipo... Conocimientos?? El mismo te lo dice, es autodidacta y cualquier autodidacta que empieza citando algo en un articulo, usa Wikipedia... esto ya te da una idea de su nivel de conocimiento de la materia... Por otro lado el articulo solo habla de obviedades que se han comentado en este hilo 53228 veces. La analogía con los dominios... Ultra desacertada, es un buen tio, y le ha ido y no tengo duda de que le ira muy bien... Que alguien decida invertir por lo que el diga... Aportan más Divad, Davitin, Andy o Juli y leyendolos ya te das cuenta.. que saben muchísimo más que el...
El articulo esta acertado pero... nada nuevo... ningún aporte destacable aparte del abrazo del conservadurismo y reticencia al riesgo, algo que por otro lado, si inviertes dinero que tu te has ganado trabajando, deberia ser la principal y unica norma:XX:


----------



## bizkaiarober (22 Jun 2017)

Hola a todos

Quiero cambiar 1,6 ether por otra cripto. Pensaba en litecoin que la veo consolidada y a buen precio pero, por otro lado, siendo una moneda del 2011 y todavía a ese precio, no sé si va a subir mucho más.

Sé que nadie tiene una bola de cristal y todo eso pero los que manejáis bastantes monedas, me recomendarías alguna otra?

Por cierto, 3 hilos abiertos... Vamos a decidirnos ya por el sucesor de este, no?


----------



## Don Blas de Lezo (22 Jun 2017)

Menudo desastre Bancor, un tutorial mal explicado, con fallos que te pueden salir y no te dicen, largo, tedioso, copiando y pegando sin descanso, primero me he comido un bad instruction y luego un Out of gas. He tirado casi 1 € en fees y no he hecho nada. Por hoy desisto. 

Dejo los Tokens en reposo y espero a que saquen una app en condiciones o una GUI más amigable. Nada recomendable.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (22 Jun 2017)

Don Blas de Lezo dijo:


> Menudo desastre Bancor, un tutorial mal explicado, con fallos que te pueden salir y no te dicen, largo, tedioso, copiando y pegando sin descanso, primero me he comido un bad instruction y luego un Out of gas. He tirado casi 1 € en fees y no he hecho nada. Por hoy desisto.
> 
> Dejo los Tokens en reposo y espero a que saquen una app en condiciones o una GUI más amigable. Nada recomendable.



Hay que darle tiempo... Roma no se hizo en un día


----------



## Alxemi (22 Jun 2017)

He abierto nuevo hilo, me lo habíais pedido varios, disculpad el retraso:

Especulación con ALTCOINS II

Iré decorando el primer post según saque tiempo.

---------- Post added 22-jun-2017 at 20:46 ----------

Cierro hilo


----------

